# Something good that happened today



## itsmemaggi

Pick just ONE good thing that happened today. It can be the simplest thing in the world, like, "I ate a yummy breakfast," or something huge like, "I made a new friend," or "I went to a party" or "I won the lottery."  Nothing is too small. The idea is, as soon as you're forced to pick one good thing, a whole bunch of good things will pop into your head. We've got to force ourselves to think happy thoughts. But try to only list one. 

I will start. But since the day is still ahead of me, to some extent, I'll say something good that happened yesterday:
_
I helped my younger brother study for his math test._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## microbe

well it's been a ****ty morning for me so far (haha ig otta stop with the negative!), as i slept through one of my classes that had a quiz.

It's still early here too, so here's my good event from yesterday as well:

_i told my 4 best friends from HS about my SAD_


----------



## Noca

I got my klonopin script


----------



## Equisgurl

I skipped a class!! :banana Ok.. I know that one doesent count, but I was in a hurry this morning and forgot my painting supplies, thank god I have a tolerant teacher. 
Lets see.... I walked to class today without getting a panic attack and I didnt even take ativan today..I dont care anymore, screw the people.


----------



## On the way

I had a good laugh with coworkers.


----------



## archaic

I got to see a finished copy of the zine these 7th/8th graders have been working on! It's amazing!! I'm so proud of them (and my group). 

And I've found that listening to "Stand Out" by Powerline (from A Goofy Movie!!) does a really great job of keeping me in a good mood.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Way to go, guys!!! Those are GREAT things!!! 

_I spoke to my friend, Liz, on the telephone._



archaic said:


> And I've found that listening to "Stand Out" by Powerline (from A Goofy Movie!!) does a really great job of keeping me in a good mood.


I love that song! When I first got my laptop from my university, I was afraid to download songs because they told us not to... So the only song I had was "Stand Out" that my cousin sent me through an email. I listened to it non-stop for hours. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Farren

I sat in the sun today on my deck and just read for an hour...a deliciously ridiculous bodice-ripper romance, something I would not normally read but I'm trying out new things.


----------



## Supalady05

I've been sleep-deprived lately. so today i got to take a nice, long, much-needed nap.


----------



## shyguydan

Today I was able to have a conversation with one on my 2 sisters about anxiety, baby steps


----------



## nothing to fear

I ate two cookies and didn't have the slightest urge to eat anymore. Yay!!


----------



## jenkydora

The look on my daughters face, when she wins a first place ribbon in her relay baton race at sports day.

That made me happy.

jenky


----------



## ghostgurl

I was able to sleep in this morning.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I went to the Metropolitan Museum of Art with my little (though now taller than me) brother. _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## silent_tachycardic

i made the first step to be a volunteer in a charitable institution.


----------



## Melusine

I beat out depression.


----------



## scitz

I pleaded with my new doc to give me some more xanax. And he gave it to me. wohoo im so relieved. Also made a appointment for my first CBT session next week. And only one mild panic attack today.


----------



## tired_tool

I went to watch Basic Instinct 2 at a theater, with a classmate. Also, I used public transit system for reaching there.

I purchased a costlier ticket instead of the one I intended out of 'nervousness' at the ticket counter but it was ok.


----------



## pixiedust

I managed to call AND turn down a psychiatrist. Sounds pretty simple but for me it took a lot of guts.


----------



## itsmemaggi

GREAT stuff, guys! 

_I (finally) got some schoolwork done!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## On the way

I had a nice interaction with a friend of mine, where I pointed out to her a turning point in her life she'd been unaware of, and it really opened her eyes. It was nice, because the moment was one of those "intuitive" ones where you just kinda know what to say, it "comes to you" and has a real impact on the other person and you. I had to stop myself from tearing up, and she was crying. It was pretty nice.


----------



## itsmemaggi

LittleZion said:


> I had a nice interaction with a friend of mine, where I pointed out to her a turning point in her life she'd been unaware of, and it really opened her eyes. It was nice, because the moment was one of those "intuitive" ones where you just kinda know what to say, it "comes to you" and has a real impact on the other person and you. I had to stop myself from tearing up, and she was crying. It was pretty nice.


That's WONDERFUL. 

_I went out to lunch with my cousin, Matt, and his mom. And Matt didn't bother me, for once!  Nah, we had a great (and funny) discussion about Scientology. Matt's so smart._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## meggiehamilton

I made small talk with a woman at the deli counter of the grocery store.


----------



## tired_tool

zork


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I found out that my brother loves and looks out for me more than I'd ever realized before. He is the GREATEST BROTHER in the history of brothers, and I love him._

xoxo
maggi


----------



## Softy785

I was able to enjoy a nice relaxing afternoon with my boyfriend today.


----------



## Violette

I sat next to someone on a bus today without freaking out. Just focussed on the newspaper l was 'trying' to read. Anxiety begone!


----------



## anonymid

I talked on the phone with a fellow SASer today. It made me feel so warm and happy.


----------



## Redox

I meet up with two people, a guy and girl, for a study session today.


----------



## skigirl81

Maggi ~ Kudos to you for being on the positive thread a lot ;-)

One good thing.. hmm... 
I am making plans to spend time with my newly made girlfriends this weekend in the new city that I just moved to. It makes me happy to have met such nice people already.


----------



## itsmemaggi

skigirl81 said:


> Maggi ~ Kudos to you for being on the positive thread a lot ;-)


<3 :squeeze <3

_I spoke to my old classmate, Terry. Just in passing, but it was nice to actually talk to someone, for a change._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Farren

I spoke up in class today, despite my heart pounding in my ears for a good two minutes before I raised my hand.


----------



## racheH

Someone _outside_ the Internet offered me their MSN address. 
I was able to concentrate enough to both learn and write in Biology (I'm usually too stressed out and retreating into my own little world, due to a non-SA problem).
I found that the book I read over the holiday that made me see things differently and the way of breathing I learned really do help to keep me engaged with the real world without feeling overwhelmed.

Were we allowed three things? :um

Some people's posts in this thread are so nice I teared up, seriously :mushy


----------



## On the way

I got my TiVo. woohoo!


----------



## Rozy

A great topic...
I helped a girl with instructions to my ex-grammar school. And then I though, well, the world obviously doesn't want me to be in a bad mood 
And hey, I helped my mother planting flowers..
What else, what else.. It's only 2 o'clock. Who knows what will happen ;-)


----------



## Melusine

I worked out vigorously this time, and i just feel good, more optimistic, less worried about stuff and eating alot better with no tendency towards easter leftovers, because I AM losing weight for summer.


----------



## pixiedust

My boss was away all day :banana


----------



## umbrellagirl1980

i went to the library.


----------



## marky5

i called my family back home this morning.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I bought myself a webcam! _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## clenched_fist

_I made an appointment to see a counsellor._


----------



## pixiedust

itsmemaggi said:


> _I bought myself a webcam! _
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


 I bought myself one a year ago. If only I could hook it up :lol

This morning I was feeling really cranky and down and I tried to talk myself into a good mood and I succeded :banana


----------



## JohnnyEnnui

I just discovered that pixiedust has a webcam. No wait, that's not it. Actually, I'm not very good at "positive thinking". I must be in the wrong forum.


----------



## pixiedust

:haha Maggi's got one too


----------



## Noca

JohnnyEnnui said:


> I just discovered that pixiedust has a webcam. No wait, that's not it. Actually, I'm not very good at "positive thinking". I must be in the wrong forum.


yea shes eye candy eh


----------



## itsmemaggi

gflores said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I bought myself a webcam! _
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! I hope we'll be seeing more of you in the Photo Albums section...
Click to expand...

I <3 u.

_It's raining, today!!! Yeah, can't think of anything better. It's still early, yet.
Oh, wait. I'm going to church. That's something positive. _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## anonymid

I gave a cab driver a generous tip this evening. He was very grateful. And I felt good.


----------



## ShyLight

i said hi to the person behind the counter


----------



## GaryUranga

I just noticed a lot of people here are girls.. hmmm


----------



## clenched_fist

_I ran into this girl I kinda know at the grocery store...instead of avoiding her, I chatted with her for a bit. I also played with and held her baby girl...she was so friggin cute._


----------



## tired_tool

I made a presentation before the class (ok it was inderal powered but usually it is inderal + clonazepam powered so this is positive ). One down three to go.


----------



## pixiedust

I just found out that I was partly responsible for saving a marriage. :shock


----------



## itsmemaggi

pixiedust said:


> I just found out that I was partly responsible for saving a marriage. :shock


WOW that's a big one. WAY TO GO!! 

_I felt physically attractive for the first time in months._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Anatomica

didn't turn down an invitation to eat w/ some people I didn't know, even though I was quiet the whole time, I think it's an accomplishment I went, so yay hehe


----------



## coeur_brise

Inane said:


> didn't turn down an invitation to eat w/ some people I didn't know, even though I was quiet the whole time, I think it's an accomplishment I went, so yay hehe


Cool, congrats Inane!

Not today, but tomorrow... a poetry reading. It'll be good, hopefully. :shock


----------



## gejj

appologized to a guy for arguing with him yesterday :|


----------



## itsmemaggi

_Just had the best phone conversation OF MY LIFE._

_Oh yeah: and got some hope back._ :banana :banana :banana

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Anatomica

binh_nuoc said:


> Inane said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't turn down an invitation to eat w/ some people I didn't know, even though I was quiet the whole time, I think it's an accomplishment I went, so yay hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, congrats Inane!
> 
> Not today, but tomorrow... a poetry reading. It'll be good, hopefully. :shock
Click to expand...

thanks , good luck on the poetry reading!


----------



## itsmemaggi

That's GREAT, Becky!!!

_FINALLY went to my morning MWF classes._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ConfinedButterfly

Made an appt. today to see a shrink and get on meds for my SA again  This time I plan on sticking to it. Time to beat this SA once and for all!


----------



## itsmemaggi

ConfinedButterfly said:


> Made an appt. today to see a shrink and get on meds for my SA again  This time I plan on sticking to it. Time to beat this SA once and for all!


Who's that hot girl? GASP! It's Angie!

I'm SO proud of you, sweetie. :squeeze Let's kick SA's ***! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ConfinedButterfly

Haha, mags :blush But right on girl, its time to throw down! SA: Bring it on!


----------



## nothing to fear

I had a surprisingly enjoyable lunch conversation with a couple friends.


----------



## Kylie

I think I did well on a test I had this morning.


----------



## microbe

the sun came out!


----------



## GaryUranga

I didn good chit chat and took the lead of the conversation today with my friend.. thats good, yes


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I went to my first day of my new job!!! I'm one step closer to helping out my family! I'm SO happy!!!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi

C'mon, guys! I know there are positive things going on in everyone's life! Even if it's just making it out of bed in the morning! POST! 

_I went to a great Sicilian restaurant in Brooklyn with my Aunt Lorraine, today. I hadn't been there since I was like 10! It was great to be there again, and the food was, as always, PHENOMENAL.  Brooklyn ROCKS._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## On the way

itsmemaggi said:


> _I went to my first day of my new job!!! I'm one step closer to helping out my family! I'm SO happy!!!_


That's a real leap forward, maggi.

I had a 2 1/2 hour dinner with some friends who invited me over. Although I'm tired now, we had a good conversation.


----------



## gejj

I found $200 in my computer desk drawer :banana


----------



## On the way

gejj said:


> I found $200 in my computer desk drawer


Hey, now you're talkin'...


----------



## Melusine

I'm ordering this super cute shirt my dad is going to give me for my birthday, I'm just so excited!!!!! (i know, lame..lol)


----------



## pixiedust

I went to the Cherry Blossom festival at the Botanical Gardens with a friend. It was really beautiful and we had fantastic weather. 

Yesterday I got blonde highlights :banana


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I went to Rutgers in NJ to visit my cousin. We went out to lunch. Then I got to see his dorm. He's SO lucky to have a single in "the quiet quad."_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## nothing to fear

I went to a park and sat on a bench for a while drinking coffee and listening to music.


----------



## anonymid

Today I got my 500th win on Internet Scrabble Club.


----------



## Farren

anonymid said:


> Today I got my 500th win on Internet Scrabble Club.


 :nw

Without any anxiety or procrastination, I picked up the phone and called a childhood friend yesterday. We hadn't talked for three years and she was so happy to hear from me; it was wonderful.


----------



## Anatomica

went to a movie w/ some people


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I'm alive!!!  And I didn't have to stay overnight in the hospital._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## shyguydan

Today I went on to msn messenger(haven't been on there for 2 weeks)
I also quit drinking caffeine(its been a week now), I substitute it with tea instead


----------



## On the way

Well, I didn't survive a near-fatal car accident or anything (show off), but I did take a nice walk.


----------



## Qolselanu

Had a decent talk with a someone after school.


----------



## LUEshi

I had an awesome breakfast in school today. 2 bacon, egg, and cheese sandwiches, plus a large snapple. All while listening to Howard Stern .

Made me feel good.


----------



## clenched_fist

_I picked up a few things at the store, took my time...browsed a little and I didn't feel anxious._


----------



## itsmemaggi

LittleZion said:


> Well, I didn't survive a near-fatal car accident or anything (show off), but I did take a nice walk.


You're silly. I'd rather have had the walk.

_Yesterday, I got my plane tickets for a trip I'm taking in June._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## LUEshi

I was very funny at lunch today


----------



## gejj

got a hair cut and talked to my hair cutter during the whole time


----------



## itsmemaggi

gflores said:


> You seem to be quite the traveler. May I ask where you'll be going?


Utah. It's the farthest I'll have ever travelled. (And the farthest West, as well). The plane's landing in Las Vegas at night -- gosh, I can't wait to see that. 

_I had my first day of work at my new job! Yay!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## karma police

itsmemaggi said:


> gflores said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be quite the traveler. May I ask where you'll be going?
> 
> 
> 
> Utah. It's the farthest I'll have ever travelled. (And the farthest West, as well). The plane's landing in Las Vegas at night -- gosh, I can't wait to see that.
> 
> _I had my first day of work at my new job! Yay!_
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
Click to expand...

Hey Maggs! What's going on now? You traveling out west? Where exactly out west? Post all details!


----------



## enlydiazee

I went to a mandatory meeting for the night shift...it was supposed to resolve problems between the nurses and aides...I hadn't planned to say anything...but then i felt moved to talk...and I think I expressed myself in a way that I wasn't ashamed of. Even after a year, I feel new there, and so it is hard for me to talk as if I belong...I feel I hurdled that barriar just a little bit today.


----------



## coeur_brise

Inane said:


> binh_nuoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inane said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't turn down an invitation to eat w/ some people I didn't know, even though I was quiet the whole time, I think it's an accomplishment I went, so yay hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, congrats Inane!
> 
> Not today, but tomorrow... a poetry reading. It'll be good, hopefully. :shock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks , good luck on the poetry reading!
Click to expand...

A little late, but thanks! The reading was good, although I might've sounded a bit "negative" at the time. It was fun.

_Yesterday, I went to a restaurant with a classmate (and did some homework before that). _


----------



## LUEshi

I talked to the girl I liked without getting very anxious


----------



## pixiedust

I GRADUATED :banana


----------



## itsmemaggi

pixiedust said:


> I GRADUATED :banana


WOW, sweetie! That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!! :banana

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca

pixiedust said:


> I GRADUATED :banana


Way to go!!


----------



## LUEshi

We took a partner quiz in English today, and me and the girl I was partnered with talked a lot.


----------



## itsmemaggi

LUEshi said:


> the girl I was partnered with talked a lot.


Love when that happens. 

_After only 6 hours of training on a register (it's like a new record!) I'm getting my OWN register and till, today, at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca

I finnaly hit 151lbs


----------



## Anatomica

went on a long jog w/ a friend


----------



## Nyx

Someone came over and I didn't freak out...too much!


----------



## Noca

I didn't get ID'ed when I bought alcohol last night woot!


----------



## VelvetElvis

They had nachos in the college cafeteria _exactly_ when I was really hankering for some nachos. There's a silver lining to every cloud, I guess.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I just got done with finals!!!! You know what I have to do, tomorrow? NOTHING! Yippee!!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Mads

A girl in one of my classes told me she liked my sandals.


----------



## starblob

Made a silly mistake today with someone and didn't go all red and get anxious - and THEN ruminate about it for half the day. Could it be happening ? - could i be accepting the fact that i CAN make mistakes and that's okay. Good sign.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I made sugar cookies._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I may file a law suit with Ford because my car's tire blew out and that's why I had the accident... And they had just claimed to have checked the tires two days prior. So I may just get a hefty settlement. And a brand new car. _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca

itsmemaggi said:


> _I may file a law suit with Ford because my car's tire blew out and that's why I had the accident... And they had just claimed to have checked the tires two days prior. So I may just get a hefty settlement. And a brand new car. _
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


Woot, sue them for all they're worth!!


----------



## Noca

I met my new anxiety therapist and it went well and shes really nice


----------



## shyguydan

I worked out for the first time in 2 months


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I got my first paycheck from Pathmark. _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Nyx

I survived a phone call from a prospective employer.


----------



## skigirl81

Its Payday! AND I contributed to a meeting at work and didn't freeze up and not say anything like usual ;-).


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I cleaned my room! _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ShyLight

went to the movies


----------



## monkey see

My girl friend's mother who used to hate me likes me now because I talk to her.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Awesome, guys!!!!

_I only have 4 hours of work, today!! And then I'm taking my mom out for dinner!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## myss_anthrope

My dad emailed me telling me I don't have to go over to my parents' house because they're taking the day off! (my parents and I don't exactly get along very well...)


----------



## quietpond

While at my in-laws I conncted with my brother-in-law. He is about 6 years younger than I and is suffering from SA, depression , and panic attacks. We were able to talk for the first time in 6 years and help each other, a lot!


----------



## ccccc5225

I went to a family party and ate lots of yummy cakes.


----------



## pyramidsong

I talked to an attractive man who was attracted to me and I didn't panic.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I got through another day of work! And I'm getting better and better at all that cashier junk! _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ACAC

I talked to a random stranger over phone for a telephone speech research participation. One more call to finish (and get $$$)!

You may participate in the study as well if interested. 
http://mixer.ldc.upenn.edu/


----------



## Catarina

i actually talked to a guy 'socially'! ^-^


----------



## LUEshi

Today was pretty good. I talked with that girl today... maybe a little flirtation thrown in? I'm not sure if I can tell... But either way, it was good.


----------



## Icon of Sin

It rained! :banana


----------



## fraidycat

I skipped work which is always good ..hehe and I got to catch up on my sleep.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Icon of Sin said:


> It rained! :banana


It rained here, too. I was ecstatic. 

_I did lots of baking, and ate lots of the results. :lol_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## weatherman

Severe thunderstorms here. Woowee!!


----------



## angel_7745

I participated in a conference call support group (social phobics anonymous) for the first time. I didn't talk but hopefully I will have the courage to talk at the next meeting.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

As I was running this morning, I saw the baby Canadian geese again. Very cute, very fuzzy. I've been wanting to touch one - just a quick stroke on the back - since they came back this year. 

During my last lap, I just did it. Just a quick stroke of the back. Nothing special. But it was SOOO soft!  

They freaked out, of course, but I don't care. It was fun!


----------



## Farren

Just found out hubby's getting a nice raise soon. 

I discovered a bird's nest in a plant on my front porch. (good or bad?!)

The sun is shining!!!!


----------



## itsmemaggi

_My boyfriend and I found "our song" (98Degrees' "You are my everything")._ 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

itsmemaggi said:


> _My boyfriend and I found "our song" (98Degrees' "You are my everything")._


Ouch.

:cig


----------



## drummingforsanity

Something good that happened to day: I found shampoo and conditioner really cheap - big generic bottles and turns out they are really great stuff. My hair feels soft. That's good.


----------



## itsmemaggi

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> _My boyfriend and I found "our song" (98Degrees' "You are my everything")._
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> :cig
Click to expand...

Did I miss something? :con

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## rusalka

I called a few volunteer places....


----------



## shyguydan

I was able to have a decent conversation at work today without feeling anxious


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

itsmemaggi said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> _My boyfriend and I found "our song" (98Degrees' "You are my everything")._
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> :cig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I miss something? :con
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
Click to expand...

Nope. Not at all.

*mumbles something about an ex*

:cig


----------



## meggiehamilton

I was able to make people laugh today which made me feel good.


----------



## itsmemaggi

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> *mumbles something about an ex*
> 
> :cig


The ex I had no problem getting over. Whatever problems I have now stem from all he took from me. It's all good, though. I'm being treated like I should be, now.

_My boyfriend sent me FLOWERS, to say thank you for the sugar cookies I sent him last week. I cannot believe how lucky I am._ :mushy

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

itsmemaggi said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *mumbles something about an ex*
> 
> :cig
> 
> 
> 
> The ex I had no problem getting over. Whatever problems I have now stem from all he took from me. It's all good, though. I'm being treated like I should be, now.
> 
> _My boyfriend sent me FLOWERS, to say thank you for the sugar cookies I sent him last week. I cannot believe how lucky I am._ :mushy
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
Click to expand...

I was talking about one of my ex's and a song we had by 98 Degrees. 

Crap. Okay. I've got to think of something good that happened today, since I'm posting in this thread....

uh.... _I downloaded some new games today...._

:cig


----------



## itsmemaggi

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *mumbles something about an ex*
> 
> :cig
> 
> 
> 
> The ex I had no problem getting over. Whatever problems I have now stem from all he took from me. It's all good, though. I'm being treated like I should be, now.
> 
> _My boyfriend sent me FLOWERS, to say thank you for the sugar cookies I sent him last week. I cannot believe how lucky I am._ :mushy
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about one of my ex's and a song we had by 98 Degrees.
> 
> Crap. Okay. I've got to think of something good that happened today, since I'm posting in this thread....
> 
> uh.... _I downloaded some new games today...._
> 
> :cig
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry, sweetie. :hug

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

itsmemaggi said:


> I'm so sorry, sweetie. :hug


:hug


----------



## Noca

I got a kitten today


----------



## Softy785

I got some much-needed work done


----------



## On the way

Good nap.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Noca said:


> I got a kitten today


Aw! I love kitties!

_I was approached by a professional makeup consultant on the street and was asked to be her MODEL._ (couldn't do it, though, because I was on my way to work)

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## shyguydan

I went for a drive along the beach today with my sister boyfriend, talking about SA(he suffers too)


----------



## GaryUranga

I pretty much just wake up, is that somethign t be thankful about? well on the past week Ive gotten closer to my friends


----------



## Noca

lost my virginity.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Noca said:


> lost my virginity.


WOW, baby! :banana Good for you. And the fact that you love this girl so much and are devoted to her... I'm SO happy for you.

_My checking account balance has gone up for the first time in quite a while. _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Chris435435

I cleaned my monitor which was quite dusty. I am shocked how clear my monitor is right now. I think I am probably the happiest person on this forum right now. I'll probably clean my whole computer now


----------



## salty

last night i accidently ran over a cinderblock with my uber-lowered car. it looked like a plastic bag until i was right on top of it and it exploded underneath. it sounded awful, and i was really angry the rest of the night (still am sort of... who leaves a cinderblock in the middle of the road?!) and was super worried that i broke something or some things. 

the good news is i checked it all out today and as far as i can tell i got extremely lucky and didn't break anything! :banana


----------



## Kokeshi

Finished an essay :banana 

...and began another... :fall 

But lets just concentrate on the first bit


----------



## Nyx

I mailed out my forms!


----------



## fraidycat

i jogged again!


----------



## itsmemaggi

_Got through 6 hours of grueling work... And laughed with a few employees! Sometimes being a nice person actually pays off._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Farren

Went for a lovely bike ride with hubby


----------



## Kokeshi

Went clothes shopping...which I enjoy now that I've lost a bit of weight


----------



## Equisgurl

Went on a "date" with a hot guy... omg, and he seems to like me.. what a shocker.. :um but I'm proud of myself for not freaking out even though I took 2 ativans to keep me calm and I managed to have a relatively good convo. go me


----------



## coeur_brise

I worked out!


----------



## weatherman

I got a base hit playing softball in gym class.


----------



## Catarina

I couldn't stop laughing at school.

...because someone tripped :| 
I wasn't trying to be mean and I felt bad for him but I always laugh at the worst times and I really tried to hide it so I don't think he saw. But it was sort of funny.


----------



## GaryUranga

I talked around a group of people today and di awesome


----------



## itsmemaggi

_My mom's surgery went okay!!!_ :banana :banana :banana

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## On the way

Good Maggi. 

I had a couple good conversations with someone I met online, and we arranged a date for this Saturday.


----------



## weatherman

It hailed. Wooohoooo!!! I love storms.


----------



## radudeATL

The kids at the school where I work threw a surprise going-away party for me. There was cake, cards, and plenty of tears to be had! I didn't realize the kind of impact I had on these kids over the past year. It was sad to realize that I would be leaving, but it warmed my little heart to know I touched so many lives...


----------



## Equisgurl

Found a horse barn nearby, going there right now, hopefully I'll be back in the saddle soon, I miss horses :banana


----------



## Anatomica

Had a good night sleep and also a wonderful dream, after not having any for a while.


----------



## LUEshi

Helped the girl I like study for a test we had before we took it


----------



## fraidycat

i finally dragged my *** to the free intro to conversational spanish class given by work (8 sessions). This was the 3rd one. I skipped the first two and was tempted to skip today's as well since I was feeling kinda bleh. Aside from feeling the usual sa bleh-ness, I wasn't invited to my cowrker's going away party. Granted I've only started work 3 mnths ago, and I don't exactly get along w/the dog that organized the dinner it still hurt a little to hear ppl talk about it, and loudly right before leaving. So, I dragged myself into class and it sorta made me feel better ...i guess that's my something good =)


----------



## itsmemaggi

_After only 2 1/2 weeks at my new job as a supermarket cashier, I've already achieved 100% performance! That entitles me to a gold name badge, the respect of my colleagues (hehe), and... ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS! Oh yeah, baby!!_ :banana :banana

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl

Thats great Maggi :banana


----------



## weatherman

Two red tailed hawks have been flying around the area lately and they have come close enough so I could get some good looks at them. Unfortunately one of them was trying to catch a dove. Hard to watch.


----------



## slurpazillia

:banana


----------



## Farren

I went to a friend's art opening yesterday.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Yesterday..._My mom came home from the hospital!!!_

Today..._I slipped and told my boyfriend I loved him. We were trying to wait until we were together, but I accidentally just blurted it out instead of "I heart you." He didn't mind, and now he can't stop saying it to me. We'd both been having a really hard time keeping quiet, anyway. _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## weatherman

Hot weather and no AC didn't make me go crazy. Not yet anyways. :twisted


----------



## Melusine

Found some very good websites on acheiving Inner Peace, and methods to use to help me through my depression/low self esteem.
holistichealing.com offers some good advice, and just typing in 'inner peace' will get some good websites up.


----------



## sincerensassy1

my best friend comforted me in the middle of the night during a panic attack, I looked amazing at work, I said "hi" to a crush, I did deep breathing and felt peaceful, I remembered that everything feels special projecting/doing it with "love" into the action...
peaceful walk with friend's dogs... this is good stuff- must write down positive actions daily...


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I'm realizing more and more how lucky I am to have a REAL chance at happiness with someone who truly wants me. I've resolved to take what comes and LET MYSELF BE HAPPY, which is what I deserve, after all the stuff mean people have put me through, lately. _

_Also, I may get a job promotion. :banana _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sonya99

woke up next to kori and fed a couple of stray cats


----------



## itsmemaggi

sonya99 said:


> woke up next to kori and fed a couple of stray cats


You're a great person, Sonya. <3

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## shyguydan

was on a charter bus(greyhound today and this man didn't have anything to drink(and it was hot) so i offered him some of my water(had 3 bottles of purified water)


----------



## Kokeshi

Went to a pub and had lunch with my boyfriend. And then dessert  yum!


----------



## ShesKrayZ

Got up, took a shower, got dressed...great improvement over yesterday.

Oh yeah, forgot to add, my usually very anti-social kitty is curled up in my lap sleeping.


----------



## itsmemaggi

ShesKrayZ said:


> my usually very anti-social kitty is curled up in my lap sleeping.


Animals are a good judge of character.  You're a fantastic person.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl

Went to the movies alone, then went to subway also alone  , plus I'm getting a lot better with the phone, now I actually want to call people!! I dont know when it happened.. maybe the meds are kicking in


----------



## Noca

Finnaly made my doctors appointment I had been putting off for 3 weeks!


----------



## rusalka

Had my second volunteer training for the animal shelter store clerk position


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I got TWO job promotions! And I've only been working there a month!!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## weatherman

Rain, rain, and more rain. And I finally motivated myself to start typing my term paper.


----------



## Anatomica

went to the movies w/ some people


----------



## ShesKrayZ

Had a conversation with some people while waiting in line at a fast food place.


----------



## slurpazillia

:banana


----------



## weatherman

Survived a speaking test in Spanish class.


----------



## ShesKrayZ

Good one! ^5 Muy bien!

Hung out on the SAS board all day. I haven't done that in about three years.


----------



## Pacifica Chick

Waking up and feeling good. :banana


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I pick my guy up from the airport, today!!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Melusine

Got some insight from websites about inner peace, and talked to my dad about my inner turmoils.


----------



## ShyFX

.


----------



## Equisgurl

Omg Megs, AIM ASAP!! details please!!


----------



## Cor

Ok, this isnt just today, but I arrived in Montreal from the US on Wednesday! I've been here since then, and I won't leave for another month! I'm proud of myself, I'm actually starting to feel at ease  My class Im taking is pretty good too!


----------



## ott

Last exam of the semester finished :boogie 
Went pretty well too.


----------



## ShesKrayZ

Went out for pizza and then to see Over the Hedge, very funny, very sweet movie.


----------



## Softy785

I went with my boyfriend to one of his family get-togethers at his grandparent's house. I had a surprisingly good time and am glad that I got to know his family a little bit better, and that they are getting to know me!


----------



## Pacifica Chick

Lost 2 more lbs.! :boogie


----------



## Equisgurl

^^^ Awesome!!

I had my riding lesson, great to be back in the saddle, my thighs hurt now though.. ouch..
And I started a conversation today with total stangers, an actual convo, omg! ^_^


----------



## Urkidding

I had shoes to wear.


----------



## Guitaraholic187

Took the public transit today,had meaningless conversations with strangers and just walked around the city without a care.


----------



## Equisgurl

Ran into this girl at the store from my art class, shes pretty nice and one of the people I talked to in school, we talked a little and she might work at the same place as me which is great


----------



## estse

...


----------



## sansd

i got through my presentation.


----------



## Melusine

I did a long sweaty workout and am feeling fine after a refreshing shower and eating a yummy blueberry yogurt. Ah, the simples of life...


----------



## slurpazillia

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75

HellOnLegs,

You will do fine! That's an awesome payrate! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## allalone9863

I got glasses and they turned out to not be ugly at all! Something to hide behind


----------



## VelvetElvis

I met a friend and talked about the X-Men, had some nachos, and smelled a freshly cut lawn.


----------



## ShyFX

.


----------



## Mozzie

Whatched the most beautiful sunrise over a sea that was as smooth as a mirror. It was reflecting the colour of the sun and was so beautiful it kept me feeling good most of the morning.


----------



## weatherman

Saw a kestrel for the first time.


----------



## Kokeshi

Got an interview for a job I really want!


----------



## Pacifica Chick

Swung on a swing today. 8)


----------



## Equisgurl

Hung out with someone I met online, had a fun day


----------



## clenched_fist

_Had a good session with my counsellor._


----------



## Noca

My gf got her hair coloured today


----------



## weatherman

Mowed the lawn even though there were a bunch of kids my age right across the street.


----------



## gejj

talked with an old coworker


----------



## weatherman

Got up early and watched the sunrise.


----------



## Drella

I finally told my brother off.


----------



## sslhea

weatherman said:


> Mowed the lawn even though there were a bunch of kids my age right across the street.


I have to comment on this one because I can appreciate the courage it took for you to do that!! Yay!

You inspire me to clean my dusty car!(out in the front yard which I have been putting off doing)


----------



## gejj

just found a nice pair of jeans in the closet that I never knew i had :b


----------



## Equisgurl

Got a new car! :banana


----------



## Pacifica Chick

Equisgurl said:


> Got a new car! :banana


Congratulations! :banana


----------



## weatherman

I was watching an osprey cam online and the osprey brought a fish to the nest and ate it. WOO!!! opcorn I could really go for some salmon right about now.


----------



## Cherry

I walked 4 miles with my mom this morning


----------



## Melusine

I worked out and have been sticking to it persistantly and determined to reach my goal weight. I'm learning cool new things about life.


----------



## Noca

Passed my drivers test!


----------



## theturtle

Today at work, i was somewhat confortable with the customers!


----------



## weatherman

Tried a simple breathing meditation. I was suprised at it's effectiveness.


----------



## weatherman

Tried a simple breathing meditation. I was suprised at it's effectiveness.


----------



## Equisgurl

Talked more with my coworkers, its not as scary as it seems


----------



## burnmedown

I uh.. made my parents laugh, nothing new but its something. Havent left the house all day.


----------



## Toonia

I was able to practice my instrument without my back hurting. I tried using an adjustable chair instead of a bench.


----------



## nairam

i was able to make it in college today after several months of staying at home...i even had an acquaintance that's why my fears has lessened...


----------



## skigirl81

I made dinner plans with a girlfriend for tonight. We are going to eat tacos. Yum!


----------



## Farren

I made it through the day with flying colors...


----------



## Melusine

I feel much slimmer than usual.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

I went to class, lol.


----------



## Noca

I got my mom convinced to go to my therapist with me.


----------



## weatherman

I survived another day.


----------



## Melusine

My dad got the complete 7th season of 'The Simpsons' on DVD! It has alot of my favorite episodes including the one where Lisa goes vegetarian


----------



## weatherman

Melusine said:


> My dad got the complete 7th season of 'The Simpsons' on DVD! It has alot of my favorite episodes including the one where Lisa goes vegetarian


 :lol The 7th season is so good. 22 Short Films About Springfield is my favorite.
--
I finally figured out who sings the song I heard on the radio the other day. It was Dire Straits.


----------



## GeniousAtWork

*Something good...*

I got the best grade of my class in a spelling competition in Spanish.


----------



## nairam

i met a "friend" in college


----------



## Melusine

All my family (except for me) is going to see that movie 'Cars' and i get to be alone.


----------



## 13times

Laughed. opcorn


----------



## nairam

i had lunch with my firend


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I stopped going to work (they've taken advantage of me for the last time). And I'm moving to Utah, tomorrow!!! :banana _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sslhea

almost peed in my shorts from laughing because of Ben Stiller and Philip Seymour"s crazy antics in Along came Polly


----------



## sslhea

...


----------



## weatherman

Finally decided to try the chat room.


----------



## Melusine

^You're lucky Maggi  My aunt lived in Logan, UT for awhile and loved skiiing there. 

Parent's went food shopping and got my favorite bottled water and other good stuff.


----------



## fraidycat

ohhhh maggie..i was just going add I quit today. Well, my last day's officially this friday, but girl how good does it feel to say bye biotches...heheh


----------



## Noca

Just got a 20.1" LCD widescreen monitor, woot!


----------



## clenched_fist

_Applied for a job._


----------



## nairam

i was able to sing in front of the class ..but in a group...:blush


----------



## Softy785

Got up out of bed a lot earlier than usual and had time to relax and enjoy myself before i went into work.


----------



## sslhea

...


----------



## weatherman

Got accepted into Spanish V. Not sure if this is good as it requires lots of work and speaking. :afr But still an accomplishment I suppose.


----------



## ghostgurl

Got a new family member(a doggie)  :banana


----------



## keem

I made $40 babysitting today.


----------



## fraidycat

finally made an appt to cut my hair today..it is a mess


----------



## Jonny-5

I am gonna be happy today. Not because of anything in particular... I am just gonna be... HAPPY (I'm smiling)


----------



## weatherman

Thunderstorms!!!


----------



## Melusine

I've getting better at self assurance and learning about my True Self.


----------



## Equisgurl

Omg, I went to the pool today, all alone!!! :banana there were 2 guys ( I think theyre lifeguards) and couple kids, then the kids left and I was alone, which was a bit scary, but I managed to swim a little, back and forth few times, then got out, dried myself and left, those guys stared at me oddly while I walked away, sorta in mysterious way.. :stu , I think one of them whispered something, but I didnt catch it. 
I'm going to go get some milk because I want cereal real bad and were out of milk, I never go to grocery stores either, so that should be interesting. And I had the most wonderful walk around the lake, barefooted, the grass was wet from the rain and I got mud all over me, but I got to feed the duckies( they ate from my hand) and walked around in the water for a bit. That was so relaxing, I love nature.


----------



## gejj

..


----------



## leppardess

I got up before noon.


----------



## shyguydan

Equisgurl said:


> Omg, those guys stared at me oddly while I walked away, sorta in mysterious way.. :stu , I think one of them whispered something, but I didnt catch it.


They were saying you were perdy 

Today I had an epiphany, I have started to think in a more positive way about my life, that is a good start


----------



## jtb3485

I went to kmart today to look for a new watch for myself but didn't find anything I liked. I might try going somewhere a little further away tomorrow or the next day. I also wanted to get a bag for my toiletries for when I travel but had no luck finding one of those either. The point is I went though.


----------



## Melusine

Well, i guess dinner was good, my metabolism is high because i worked out before. Otherwise, this day was......


----------



## jtb3485

today when I was walking from the parking lot to campus and back, I kept telling myself over and over that I accept myself the way I am right now. 

I've also had a good couple hours of studying at the library and hopefully I can make it back before the day is out.


----------



## nairam

i had a two-way conversation with my new classmate for more than 20 minutes..yay!


----------



## itsmemaggi

_GOT THE JOB!!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## starblob

allalone9863 said:


> I got glasses and they turned out to not be ugly at all! Something to hide behind


I hide behind mine too - i would feel quite naked without them actually.


----------



## Melusine

I called the place i applied at, they said they'd call me if they needed someone


----------



## weatherman

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia premiered tonight!!! :lol Wow, my life is really sad.


----------



## sonya99

itsmemaggi said:


> _GOT THE JOB!!_
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


woo! :banana


----------



## Catarina

I asked my mom to make Fiddle Diddles (because I'm a lazy bum and I can't cook) and she did and I ate most of them already and they're so yummy and I should weigh 200 lbs. ^-^

I also called the secretary back at my shrink's office because she'd left a message. (lets just forget the fact I was home when she first called but didn't feel like answering)


----------



## ShyFX

my ears just poped. I can hear again!


----------



## fraidycat

jogged (outside!) I was panting as loudly/hard as the doggies being walked


----------



## nairam

I was able to give my sit on the bus to an old woman...


----------



## nairam

thanx..i really feel good about myself after that..


----------



## umbrellagirl1980

i got a letter in the mail.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Got good news about my ankle at the drs office


----------



## Redox

Didn't leave class today. I was thinking about it, it was just so boring!!! 

Awesome, GraceLikeRain!


----------



## weatherman

The international space station and the space shuttle passed over my area. And I saw them. WOOO!! I am such a nerd. :lol I never thought two little dots of light moving through the sky would be so exciting.


----------



## Noca

a girl told me i was cute today woot!


----------



## Anatomica

I went to see Cirque Du Soleil!


----------



## nairam

my teacher asked me to read three times in front of the class..and i did.. :banana


----------



## Melusine

Had a good long laugh with my dad about something, which cheered me up and helps prevent any depression, i also worked out hard and feel better about myself.


----------



## ShyLight

My friend emailed me to hang out.


----------



## Softy785

talked to a guy that i like


----------



## Catarina

I went shopping and bought lots of pretty clothes
And some hot jewelry


----------



## nairam

i was able to make it on a group work..i even suggested what topic we would use...


----------



## Gerard

I had a tennis lesson today!


----------



## GaryUranga

I went to a store and talked to the clerk in a totally open way! talked to my friend and though we didnt mention hangign out we might soon


----------



## QuietTexan

I fixed my truck today. The radiator was leaking, so I poured some stop-leak into it, and the stuff worked!


----------



## meggiehamilton

I got a $50 gas card from my boss.


----------



## nesteroff

I got some much needed alone time.


----------



## weatherman

The vet figured out what is wrong with my cat. Seems she will be ok.


----------



## Melusine

My best friend finally called me, i haven't talked to her in months. We will be talking on Yahoo messenger alot now, too! Something to do to chase away the boredom of not having anyone to talk to..


----------



## lost in thoughts

Actually felt kinda happy today. :b


----------



## QuietCoral

I talked to my co-workers


----------



## Noca

I found a song that I had been looking for for a long time.


----------



## weatherman

Ate a cheeseburger.


----------



## Melusine

Thundered alittle this morning


----------



## lost in thoughts

Melusine said:


> Thundered alittle this morning


I'm also in love with thunderstorms, it's so beautiful and exciting.


----------



## Babygirly

I GOT OUT OF JURY DUTY WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## coeur_brise

I worked out and talked to a few people too (and got involved).


----------



## Gerard

my mom's birthday :hb Happy birthday Mom!


----------



## Catarina

I did some yoga


----------



## total-imperfection

i dyed all my hair pink! although that has a downside too coz everyone stares at me! :hide


----------



## nairam

i was able to survive a group presentation..(some kind of debate)
i was the first one who finish our 1st programming exercise in java class.. :banana


----------



## Darkon

An old friend just got his license, came over unannounced and took me for a ride.


----------



## lilly

Well I was feeling horrible but still went ahead to the hairdressers' and the shops & came home feeling 80% better.


----------



## Melusine

I called a store that i applied at and they said a position would be opening soon and they'll get back to me


----------



## Anatomica

able to make small talk w/ a girl in class


----------



## IntrovertGirl

.


----------



## ShyFX

IntrovertGirl said:


> I got through a 45 min interview... well.


That's incredible. Good luck with the job! 

I was supposed to take my car to get it checked out. My mechanic had to reschedule so i've got the day to myself. yay!


----------



## Catarina

(Yesterday) I laughed so hard at dinner, I started crying and couldn't breath. It was nice to laugh like that.


----------



## ShyLight

Went out and bought me some nice clothes.


----------



## lilly

Went in the sun for a walk to the train - took the train without panicking too much - felt good today. Slept last night & that always helps!


----------



## idunnoimnotcreative

I went to the mall, and didnt feel like getting out of there as fast as I could. Couldnt find any clothes though. Why are almost all the stores in the mall for womens clothing? :mum


----------



## ShyLight

Went to computer store and there were a lots of people but i went in feeling pretty calm  woo hoo


----------



## GaryUranga

went out with my friend, said hi to a bunch of ppl, was funny in a convo, went to the comp store, talked with the guy, a model smiled at me  and a bunch of others


----------



## nairam

i was able recite a 100 words paragraph in front of the class..
i got a perfect score on my exam on logic...and teach 6 of my classmates about it... :banana


----------



## umbrellagirl1980

it rained.


----------



## anonymid

I went for a walk and saw rabbits.


----------



## Melusine

YIM works again! (Oh and i had subway for lunch/dinner, and a cookie)


----------



## Anatomica

went to the amusement park with a friend


----------



## Babygirly

Inane said:


> went to the amusement park with a friend


whoa, that's fun times!! i havent been to on eof those in like 87,494 YEARS! :lol

Hum... well.. made a phone call and stayed on for about an hour.. ^_^


----------



## Noca

got laid =p


----------



## ShyFX

Noca said:


> got laid =p


 :nw Play on playa...

Nothing bad happened today so that's good.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

I actually had fun today


----------



## Anatomica

Babygirly said:


> Inane said:
> 
> 
> 
> went to the amusement park with a friend
> 
> 
> 
> whoa, that's fun times!! i havent been to on eof those in like 87,494 YEARS! :lol
> 
> Hum... well.. made a phone call and stayed on for about an hour.. ^_^
Click to expand...

hehe, yeah it was fun, I've never really went to one before, except when I was really young


----------



## weatherman

Saw Mars.


----------



## Disintegrate

Survived city traffic. :cig


----------



## Guitaraholic187

I got a phone call to start a job tomorrow.pray for me please.


----------



## darkangel

Found out at work I got another Shining Star (cheesy) nomination  (Like employee of the month thing)


----------



## Equisgurl

Went to a concert with a friend, even though it was a crowded bar type place, I didnt freak out.... though managed to spill hot wax on him... opps .. :hide


----------



## pabs

went shopping with my brother! Got very stressed at one point, but managed to pick up a pair of shoes and some jeans


----------



## ghostgurl

Remembered a really funny dream.


----------



## LastChild

Someone said I was easy to talk to. :shock


----------



## crazy_reese

I actually got on here!


----------



## NewDayRising

I hugged my dad today.


----------



## clenched_fist

_Talked to my Dad on the phone and went to the movies. _


----------



## Qolselanu

I was using a weed wacker when it started throttling itself. This suprised, yet excited me for some reason. Turns out it was running out of gas.


----------



## coeur_brise

I drove on the highway :banana


----------



## Amande

I went to several yard sales and found some great classic books for a quarter each. Looked at Condo's with my sister. Got a PM. heh, the little things make me happy...


----------



## sslhea

That's so awesome Amozza!

As for me, I watered my front yard. And felt peaceful.
I was going to hand off the job to my sister but I plowed ahead and did it.


----------



## pabs

played squash again and feel good for it!


----------



## Sunny Day

I took a long walk in sunshine and it made me feel better.


----------



## clenched_fist

_Spent the day in the park and took some pictures._


----------



## ShyLight

Bought me a COOKIE!!!! woot woot


----------



## pabs

went for a jog uke


----------



## ShyFX

Took the day off work and hung out with my cousins.


----------



## ShyFX

:dd


----------



## pabs

feeling better today!


----------



## ShesKrayZ

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!HAHAHA!!!FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I went for a long bike ride. Sat at a park and watched people go by. Then i brought my brother some food at his work.


----------



## Coup

I've been taking my SA by the horns recently and putting myself out there. With slight professional assistance, i must add.

Tonight was a very positive experience. I went round an old friends house, nervously i must admit, and when i arrived there were another 7 friends i'd not seen in ages, and a couple of people i didn't know. I instantly thought '****!, i gotta get out of here', but after a while i settled in and it all felt like it used to. I've just got back after 7 hours and i've been invited around there again tommorow. I still felt slightly out of place for a bit, but it all went away.

Part of the outsider in me vanished tonight. and i'm damn sure i'm gonna work on the rest.


----------



## IndigoGirl

Made an appointment.


----------



## Anatomica

Aced both of my exams


----------



## Coup

Inane said:


> Aced both of my exams


Nice one. Well done 

and to 'My Achilles Heel'

I hope you used posh protection


----------



## rsvprsvp

I finally decided to do as told and take the antidepressant my doctor prescribed a week ago.

So much for thinking I could do it on my own.

This is actually a victory for me because it's hard for me to face something I have no control over on my own.

I also gave the poor dog a little extra attention, poor thing.


----------



## pabs

My Achilles Heel said:


> got laid!
> 
> I wish :lol


 :ditto

did get some study done though (not quite the same though really)


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## LastChild

I bought stuff.


----------



## Buerhle

had a good sanwich


----------



## Buerhle

I had an awesome fantasy football draft today! :banana 
I got Larry Johnson with the 3rd pick. some other good picks I think were Fitzgerald, wr, and Culpepper. there were 10 people there, and 5 of the people I had never met b4, they all seemed cool.


----------



## LastChild

My hair looks good.


----------



## Squizzy

I got myself really motivated and went to the bank, gas station, and to a conselour appointment at my school. It felt good to actually get out and do stuff.


----------



## Softy785

I had a really great counseling appointment at school, my counselor really made me feel good about myself and hopeful for the future. Also, I bought a present for some of my coworkers and i'm excited about giving it to them tomorrow.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I shaved my head.
I shaved(i finally look like a man instead of a man/bear halfbreed
I cleaned my room
I beat The Legend of Zelda: A link to the past
I had a good chat with an online friend(a good 3 year old friendship)


----------



## itsmemaggi

_Somehow got myself to work. Glad I did; everyone here is so nice and accepting.

Oh. And I didn't throw up today!!

xoxo
Maggi_


----------



## archaic

Talked my doctor into prescribing me Topamax. :boogie


----------



## IndigoGirl

I left a voice messege for the first time ever, hopefully they'll hire me.


----------



## Anatomica

last day of class, went to bookstore :banana


----------



## Noca

I have returned!


----------



## Catarina

I answered the door to a person I have feared since I was a kid and it went well.


----------



## Equisgurl

Got glasses! and actully went to the cafe wearing them, I was terrified of people looking at me weird, but then noticed that a lot of people wear glasses, so I cooled down, and now I love them


----------



## itsmemaggi

_Made out with my boyfriend for a half an hour before work. Gosh, I missed him._

And I'm going on my first-ever real date tonight! Woo-hoo!! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## My_Shrink

I wasn't hit by a meteor today, and i'm kinda glad.


----------



## Redox

My_Shrink....that's always good.

I went to a get together and made conversations with the opposite sex.


----------



## itsmemaggi

It's something that happened yesterday, but it's a lifetime positive.

_I'm engaged!!!_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## lilly

I found 30 shmakeroonies on the ground! :banana when walking on the way home.


----------



## lilly

Congratulations Maggi! :yay


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I met a doctor to talk about my SA and depression.
I went for a long walk and it felt good


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I found the strength to go to work._

Too bad I don't have the strength to ACTUALLY work. Ugh. Oh well.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## IndigoGirl

Getting a job interview this week hopefully!


----------



## LastChild

Talked to my sister.


----------



## coeur_brise

Read about what makes a person happy, ate dinner, took a shower.. stayed up late(!), wondered about life, got homework done.


----------



## darkangel

Went to an old friend's house that I haven't seen in at least a year or more


----------



## jenkydora

I feel better than yesterday, and thats good.

jenky


----------



## Equisgurl

went back to work after a 2 week suspension, did better then I thought.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I think I can finally eat, again._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Melyse

I joined these forums and found a whole community of caring people that I can relate to.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I met my old friend, Frank, at Barnes and Noble. It's good to reconnect with people._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Maseur Shado

Hmm, err...I fit into a size 5 dress last night? :stu


----------



## itsmemaggi

Maseur Shado, I wish I were a size 5...

_I went to church!_

xoxo
Maggi[/i]


----------



## Maseur Shado

itsmemaggi said:


> Maseur Shado, I wish I were a size 5...


Don't feel bad about it. It was only in a dress. My pants size is still a 7. This dress was just cut a little bit larger than most. And it's still a little tight around my stomach. (Not to mention it's a DRESS, and I hate those! But I needed it for a job interview).

Personally, I want to be a size 0 all around. But I'd have to go back in time for that one.

Okay, now I have to come up with something positive that happened today...there's a documentary about the Queen Mary 2 on the Travel Channel right now. That's positive for me, anyway. :lol


----------



## Noca

Got another job inteview today... wonder how it will go. This will be my 5th job this year!


----------



## Anatomica

survived a college seminar where I had to present, got severely critiqued by the two professors, but I did it!


----------



## Shonen_Yo

I went fora long walk and felt confident through most of it. Very little SA, but mostly because I didn't know where I was!


----------



## estse

I'm not dead!


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## Softy785

I got a new job and sent a message to someone I haven't talked to in a long time.


----------



## korey

I think I did fairly well on my first chemistry exam.


----------



## Drella

I almost fell down a flight of stairs, but caught myself at the very last moment. 
So... that's good, but the slap-stick implications of the fall seem hilarious. 

Anyway, I don't have to sit here in a full body cast and type using a drinking straw between my teeth, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I started understanding my Calculus III assignments. Whew._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl

I'm getting better at being funny in person.


----------



## rusalka

I went to school when all I wanted to do was stay home and sleep.


----------



## IndigoGirl

Jeans that used to not fit me now fit.


----------



## Skackal

I took my grandmother to her eye doctor appointment.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_My Art in Inclusive Settings (a class for my education major that basically entails making elemementary school-level arts and crafts) professor told me I should be an art teacher. She was REALLY impressed with the things I made. _ (This was yesterday.)

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## rusalka

I worked my first eight hour shift (since years) without making any major mistakes


----------



## Chrysalii

A big one, I got called on today in class and din't freeze.
:yay


----------



## Drella

Someone asked me for my phone number.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Guys, these are such wonderful, positive things!! Way to go!!!

_I got to help out in the nursery at my church, today, while the mommies and daddies went to Sunday school and Relief Society and Priesthood meetings. I loved being with all those little kiddies!!! <3 _

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## smalltowngirl

I started my exercise routine again today after an entire week of being inactive. I feel much better now!


----------



## naomi

I had a good weekend with my sisters. Usually I'm freaking out worrying about what they really think of me. But, I stayed positive and had pretty good time. I even felt 99% confident!


----------



## Skackal

I had a good day on the poker tables. 8)


----------



## Noca

Vaporized my anxiety with klonopin and made $150 in 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## Buerhle

smalltowngirl said:


> I started my exercise routine again today after an entire week of being inactive. I feel much better now!


I do that same thing all the time, and it always makes me feel better.

- something good 4 me, I think anyways, on another site somebody added me to their buddy list, I think thats good? not sure really, I said something nice so I think thats why they added me to their buddy list which is cool.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

I got a B on my neuroanatomy test. I wanted an A of course...maybe next test.


----------



## korey

I made a 99 on my Bio test today. Yay.


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## lilly

I got an email from someone I haven't heard from in about a year - thought they were no longer talking to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I spent time with my neice and sister.


----------



## pickedlastingym

I lived.

(Life's good, right?)


----------



## BulgarianPrincess

_I hung out w/ my new roommate with almost no anxiety. We had a good conversation and a really fun time!!!_


----------



## Eraserhead

I found this forum. I've spent the whole day compulsively posting on it


----------



## korey

I made it through my first day of my first job without much anxiety at all. In fact, I enjoyed it.


----------



## SA_MAN

i joined this forum today, first time ever joining a forum.


----------



## BulgarianPrincess

WSU beat Stanford yesterday


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I spent time with my family._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi

SA_MAN said:


> i joined this forum today, first time ever joining a forum.


 :wel , SA_MAN! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca

I had a good day


----------



## Redox

It was my birthday yesterday.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I got through all three of my classes, today. And now I'm done for the week. _



Redox said:


> It was my birthday yesterday.


Happy birthday, babe! :squeeze Hope you got some good presents.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## millenniumman75

Welcome, SA_MAN,
Happy birthday, Redox! :hb :yay

I went to work 2-3 hours early with no sleep.
I had a 45-minute presentation to give.
I managed to make it through the question section.
I got home without wrecking my car.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Met with my professor, asked questions that needed to be asked...wasn't too nervous about the meeting.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

millenniumman75 said:


> I had a 45-minute presentation to give.
> I managed to make it through the question section.
> I got home without wrecking my car.


Good job


----------



## Farren

I went for a rainy afternoon walk in my big blue raincoat. 

My brother visited me today.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My mom is visiting us for a week and my sister and neice are now living with me and my brother...the "happy" familly is reunited :b


----------



## slowsloth

i pulled myself out of a two-day depressive binge
i got a kitten (yay!) :banana


----------



## shiznit

Stood up and told my sister I will not give her money anymore, that she needs to grow up and take care of her self. Shes 31.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I was a total independent woman, yo._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Mork

New neighboors moved in next door today, and instead of avoiding them, I went over and introduced myself. :boogie


----------



## Noca

Got to cuddle with my gf and got my computer fixed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I survived.


----------



## korey

Triste Golem said:


> I survived.


 :ditto another 6-hour work shift.


----------



## Noca

got my new $400 speakers, woot!


----------



## Noca

I survived blood tests today.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Noca said:


> I survived blood tests today.


 :hug

I did awesome on my neuro model exam


----------



## aria

I had an anxiety-free conversation with someone I don't see or talk to much


----------



## ghostgurl

Agreed to commit to a time to drive with my mom.


----------



## lilly

I went to an open-air market and didn't feel too anxious - it actually helped me as it was so crowded I felt less self-concious.


----------



## Eraserhead

I went to an outdoor drawing session with an art club at my university. I met a bunch of really nice people, and had fun drawing stuff!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I went for a walk with my sister and niece. And tonight, all the familly will all have thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Noca

won a free ice cream cone at mcdonalds.


----------



## Eraserhead

Took a bike ride. It's a really beautiful day!


----------



## itsmemaggi

I went to church, and then found a great book that will help me with my Calculus. Power series, I'm going to kick your butt! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ghostgurl

Had some waffles instead of my usual cereal and they were really yummy.


----------



## lilly

I thought I was going to have to get a sleeping tablet but I slept last night! :banana


----------



## ShyFX

They installed a new soap dispenser in the mens washroom at work. I'm ecstatic.


----------



## andy1984

I got a new temp assignment thats better then the ususal rubbish jobs they find me.


----------



## IndigoGirl

I at least have an appointment to look forward to (though it's in December...)


----------



## millenniumman75

Lilly - :boogie :boogie :boogie <- that's for amking it without a sleeping pill! 

Hmmm - I guess I am challenging defeating thoughts thrown at me by other people's words! :mum


----------



## thatswet

I spoke to a really nice girl who I want to get to know better! It was definitely the high point of my day. She said hi, and I spoke to her for a minute, even though I was nervous as hell!


----------



## mismac

- Spoke with the shy guy in my class . I've been wanting to talk to him since the first day (because I can empathy with his shyness), so today I forced myself to talk to him when I saw him in the hallway by himself. We chatted for a few minutes before I had to rush off to the library.

- After many hours of swearing at the computer, I finally completed my c++ assignment and the write up for it :banana


----------



## Christian

I've been reading this Sufi inspirational book, and after being about 2/3 through it, I realized that I've come across basically every kind of psychological/spiritual advice out there in coping with SA/depression and self-help for life in general. Realizing that made me realize that for the first time, I'm ready to put the books down and start living.

:banana


----------



## Noca

My pain clinic appointment got moved from Febuary 23rd to October 31st! yay!


----------



## Eraserhead

I talked to my mom and dad, respectively, on the phone. For once, it was pretty good!


----------



## SADLiath

I got a free granola bar in the mail!


----------



## salty

not today, but on thursday i went to my first psych appointment! it went pretty well and i got myself a prescription for klonopin, so hooray! :banana


----------



## Noca

I got $20 given to me for food.


----------



## mismac

Went out to dinner with a couple friends for my birthday and had a delicious chocolate cake (sooooo goood!)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I won tickets to see Tenacious D November 25th, yes!


----------



## Gerard

I had a good piano lesson and had a good therapy session.


----------



## andy1984

I finally bought a car. Its a 1993 Toyota Camry.


----------



## Eraserhead

Had a good session with my psychiatrist. I really felt on top of the world after that!


----------



## AlekParker

A friend of mine called me and we talked on the phone for an hr.

I got a lot of tasks done that i've been working on doing for a while.

I went to the gym for an hr.


----------



## AlekParker

I voted


----------



## LastChild

I laughed lots.


----------



## Halcyon

Some sunshine on my walk to work in the morning was beautiful, it has been raining/snowing for the past 2 weeks and finally a break of sunshine just on my walk to work...loved that moment


----------



## phantomsolstice

I got a new job.


----------



## njodis

asgq32t23at


----------



## Gerard

Gave my mom a big warm hug. I love you mom.


----------



## itsmemaggi

I was super-motivated and made muffins!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Gerard

I had fun at the Green Festival volunteer and being a participant!!! http://www.greenfestivals.org

gerard


----------



## Skroderider

I was kissed on a cheek by a girl for the first time in my life. Of course, that's not much (they seem to do it to nearly everyone), but for a former total loner like me it still was meaningful, like being acknowledged as a friend


----------



## Gerard

^thats cool..........wonder when ill experience that

this was yesturday btw........i attended my aunts anniversary and it went well....i gave a boquet of flowers and card as a gift and they liked it.....


----------



## Skroderider

Called a friend to invite her somewhere (for a walk in a park, to take some photos -- we both enjoy this) for the first time in my life. I seem to have a period of first time experiences :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi

I went to church -- stake conference. My old bishop is now stake president! WOW. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Violette

I've been working the last two months, so l have little achievements each day. Today l spoke to a few people and went to the kitchen (social) area. It all adds up.


----------



## whiteclouds

I made a small donation to a senior citizen's charity.


----------



## Noca

I felt good today


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I went to work, where I made cold calls for my boss. That's a big deal, considering my hatred/fear of the phone._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## mayblue

I made a phone call I've been meaning to make for months. It took five minutes and was the easiest thing in the world. I don't know why I put it off for so long.


----------



## itsmemaggi

_The hardest education professor in my college told me I had nothing to worry about when it came to my grade! She said I'm going to make an AMAZING teacher!!!!_ :banana

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Skroderider

Actually that was yesterday, but still...
- I found the courage to tell my friend what kind of problems I have because of APD -- I felt I needed to do that for quite some time, and I had a very good opportunity yesterday.
- We took a lot of nice photos on an old cemetery with my another friend . (Here they are, if you're curious.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

1 - I went to have breakfast by myself at a restaurant and wrote a snail letter to a friend at the same time.
2 - I went for a good long walk.


----------



## IndigoGirl

Made plans with my sis to go shopping...
Watched a cool video that made me feel good/motivated.


----------



## Gerard

playing Gershwin on the piano


----------



## Gerard

oh yesturday, my dad and i went to a NBA game.


----------



## Gerard

I had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## IndigoGirl

I had a conflict with my mother/sis that had a pretty good outcome and helped me gain power back over myself.


----------



## Gerard

we went shopping for a piano.......still looking though


----------



## Gerard

I played on different pianos today.....and I know what I want. A steinway boston upright piano. Woohoo. :boogie


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I am getting to know a great guy. _ :mushy

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## brenidil

i asked out this really awesome girl that i met on here a year ago and found again recently. :kiss


----------



## itsmemaggi

Lucky you. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## njodis

Nothing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I slept like a baby.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Njodis said:


> Nothing.


 :hug

I HATE days like those.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca

ran a red light right in front of a cop, got pulled over, and didnt get a ticket!


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

I got a new radio job, and i didn't avoid the people in my apartment walking up the stairwell...I met them and knodded a little "what's up" as I passed. Hey it's a start.


----------



## Gerard

I had a good piano lesson today.


----------



## christina

we worked in groups in biology class today, and i actually talked to the people in my group and gave input :boogie


----------



## DixieOrun

I got out of the house and felt good about it!! Whoot Whoot!!!!

This is after only going out for about maybe 2 hours altogether in the last week. 

Now to get some zzzzzz :time :fall


----------



## GraceLikeRain

I found out that I do not need to dread my psych class :lol


----------



## brenidil

i've made some friends in the last week that are like brothers and sisters to me already. and i've been talking to a girl i met awhile ago and i asked her out earlier this week. she said yes.  :boogie


----------



## Skroderider

Went to the movies with my friend (by now I can probably call her my best friend, we just click together so well  Still a far cry from a girlfriend, of course...). That was the first time I've been to the movies in 1.5 years, and as for going there with a girl, that was, uh, my first time ever :lol I was slightly handicapped, having a sore throat and a really hoarse voice, but that wasn't a problem at all . We had a very good time; she even invited me for a cup of tea at her apartment.


----------



## andy1984

Got through another boring day at work. Got one day closer to the weekend.


----------



## adventurer

went to a career counselor at college today. Registered for next semester's classes. 

Was late registering, so I ended up registering for speech so that I would have 12 credits


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I gave this guy a call to see how he's doing and everything, then he asked me to go out with him Saturday. It'll be our 3rd date. That made my day.


----------



## adventurer

Went to the library


----------



## njodis

My brother was here today and made me laugh my *** off. I felt so much better. He is hilarious.


----------



## antfarm

I managed to make small talk with the guy who bagged my groceries. He was a different guy than usual, so I was a bit nervous, but it turned out well.


----------



## Noca

Got to drive my parents new 2006 altima


----------



## ShyFX

Went to Buffalo for the weekend and bought a ton of new clothes. And we didn't get hassled at the boarder. Yay!


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

Steve (Molbrew) has been out here all week, and it has been sooo much fun!!!! I couldn't have asked for a better boyfriend :boogie


----------



## Geronimo

I met my best friend after almost a year, by a total coincidence! We agreed for a drink on friday so we can talk about all the things that happened to us in that year and I can't wait to see her again!


----------



## adventurer

Went to Wal-Mart, even though I was worried about the large number of people who might be Christmas shopping. Also visited my cousin


----------



## itsmemaggi

_Last day of classes/_

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## brenidil

im alive.


----------



## AlekParker

did some paperwork early i was meaning to get done instead of putting it off to the last min


----------



## staceypie

I found $5 on the ground, wooooooo!


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I'm in love with the bestest guy in the whole world. :mushy_



staceypie said:


> I found $5 on the ground, wooooooo!


All right! You're rich! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca

I got her to make me lunch ha, now i just need dinner


----------



## itsmemaggi

Noca said:


> I got her to make me lunch ha, now i just need dinner


 :lol

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

My bestest friend moved back to Cali from Boston!

oh and I get my Review at work this week, which means a raise!!! w00t! So when I move and transfer Ill be making almost double the minimum wage of where Ill be moving too... cause with Starbucks no matter where you move to in the US your rate of pay doesnt change, unless its for an increase! Plus I'm back to working almost 40 hrs a week!


----------



## itsmemaggi

*Re: re: Something good that happened today*



Lil Miss Fire said:


> Plus I'm back to working almost 40 hrs a week!


I'd never be able to work a job like that for that long -- the closest I've got was working at a supermarket for like 25-30 hours a week, and that wasn't even my choice (curse my being a good worker, they scheduled me for all the time, arg). Good thing I'm in college to get a job with an actual salary. :lol

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## njodis

I'm feeling some tension here. :um


----------



## noregrets

Njodis said:


> I'm feeling some tension here. :um


You're not the only one.


----------



## itsmemaggi

No comment. (I welcome PMs, as I don't wish to be censored)

xoxo
Maggi

And thank you to those who have expressed their agreement on the matter. :yes


----------



## brenidil

got to spend some needed time with someone special.


----------



## sctork

it's Friday 

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie 

:drunk


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

*Re: re: Something good that happened today*



sctork said:


> it's Friday
> 
> :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie
> 
> :drunk


Yay for Fridays!!!! For once I don't have to close on a Friday night :boogie


----------



## Blue Oval

i had to go to the subway store for dinner cause my parents went out tonight. so i was just standing there while they made my food, and i must have looked kinda sad, and as i was leaving the guy that made my sandwich said 'take care' and it sounded like he meant it. just made me realize that not all people are total a-holes


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

My manager told me she is going to start mentoring and training me for my upcoming RMT classes, and my ASM interview!!!!!!! :boogie Its going to be a huge step, and alot of social interaction in the RMT classes, so Im nervous about that, but at the same time excited!!!


----------



## itsmemaggi

Reconnected with an old friend. FINALLY, a support system. :boogie 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Gerard

learning a new Gershwin piece


----------



## mismac

I fit into my old pair of pants :boogie Okay, it's slightly snug, but at least I'm able to zip it up! :lol


----------



## Softy785

I had a nice chat with a friend today at church.


----------



## Gerard

I played the piano 4 hours straight.


----------



## njodis

Did some Christmas shopping and bought/donated some toys to a collection drive for underprivileged children.


----------



## Tigerlily

Was able to laugh. Genuinely laugh at a joke too.  Not some forced "Haha" laugh.


----------



## Noca

I ate a bowl of ice cream for dinner


----------



## itsmemaggi

_I'm not getting my hopes up, but I think I FINALLY got through to my ex._

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sctork

the ebay widget i'm selling is already bid up to what i thought i might get for it, and it still has two days to go :banana 

i got tons of cleaning and organizing done yesterday, addressed most of my christmas cards, got ebay stuff ready to ship out and did some more holiday decorating. i get so stressed this time of year and end up beating myself up for not getting everything done that i want to do. I'm ahead of the game this year, i think!

only 10 more working days til christmas!!! 

:boogie


----------



## Noca

I got Dilaudid


----------



## Gerard

I finished my easy math final. Yawns


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Sent out the rest of my Christmas cards


----------



## andy1984

A coworker found my tools that I thought I had lost!


----------



## mismac

Went shopping and actually found everything I needed. In and out of the mall in under 1 hour. Oh yeaaa :banana


----------



## Noca

my pain is actually under control now


----------



## Equisgurl

Feeling better about myself.. since started exercising, eating well this week again.


----------



## Anatomica

Actually got some sleep last night :banana


----------



## Noca

I got a new tv and 600+ digital channels woot!


----------



## meggiehamilton

I got to hug my brother.


----------



## mismac

Found the home fragrance oil scent I've been searching for forever! :banana But it's a time limited edition, which means I'll have to go and stock up before it's sold out  But at least I found it, AND it's on sale! WHOOHOO! :banana


----------



## fictionz

had my driving license test, failed the road test but somehow, i felt good!!!

knowing that the next re-test, i'll do better, and pass for sure! one failure is a new positive beginning!!


----------



## Noca

Saddam got excecuted


----------



## Partofme

Feel motivated after reading some inspiring posts.


----------



## Noca

The world didnt end


----------



## Equisgurl

stood up to the angry customer.. usually this sort of this would scare the hell out of me, but I hate being walked over so I put on my brave face and let him know my mind. 
Besides.. he was unreasonable..


----------



## MidnightBlu

Had a good sleep. Tommy wants to date me.


----------



## justlistening

I stayed with a little kid who was a bit lost and he ended up asking his mom if I could join them ice skating this weekend.
I know it's stupid, but that just made my day.


----------



## Anatomica

Checked out some art galleries with a friend.


----------



## adventurer

I'm going to my first day of speech class today. I'm petrefied of going, but Im going to force myself to go.


----------



## fictionz

i met up with my college friends, and we talked, laughed, joked and ate lunch together...


----------



## Anatomica

Enjoyed a day out with my parents and sister shopping at different stores.


----------



## Softy785

took my first dose of klonopin today. i'm feeling great and am looking forward to starting a new semester of college tomorrow


----------



## Tigerlily

-Went for a walk
-Was able to walk without worrying about needing to pee
-Ate healthy


----------



## Halcyon

i wrote an email to someone that hopefully encourages them and inspires them about how good of a person they are

I went to class today after a rough day of Biology/Lab....i was going to give up yesterday completely but i went back even if I didn't feel like i got much accomplished i went back and tried.


----------



## Bad Religion

I socialized with my friend for the first time in weeks and I wasn't even anxious.


----------



## ColdFury

Met and talked to a girl in person and had a lot of fun talking to her! :yes


----------



## njodis

I almost slept normally last night. "Almost" being the key word.


----------



## ShyFX

It's Friday! :boogie I get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## shygirlxx

I got out of going to school.


----------



## geeky

Found here


----------



## staceypie

Gave blood today to the Carter blood drive that comes by our work sometimes. First time I have ever done it, wasn't as bad as I thought it would be & it's kinda good to know that my lil bag of blood can save up to 3 lives.


----------



## Softy785

I ran almost 4 miles straight and could have gone for more. I was quite proud of myself for that one!


----------



## fictionz

Had fun teasing one of my classmates, and they even spoke to me first!


----------



## Bad Religion

Went out driving and to Starbucks with my friend today and then hung out at her place for a few hours.


----------



## odd_one_out

I sat in a meeting at work today and felt relaxed. I've actually found people to work with who are easy-going. 8)


----------



## Hushed*Girl

I actually had a short conversation with one of my teachers. My voice wasn't soft, nor did I feel nervous.


----------



## sctork

its Friday!!

i managed to roll my lazy *** out of bed early and made it into the office before 7am! i should be able to go home soon yayyyy!!! :banana


----------



## Softy785

I had a very positive interaction with one of my neighbors and old friends who i haven't spoken to in years


----------



## Noca

My neice was born today


----------



## curiouslystrong

After hours upon hours of grueling research, I finally was able to come up with a good topic for the term paper I'm doing for a senior seminar in ancient history, and put together a 2-page proposal for it. I'm so relieved that I finally managed to come up with a worthwhile topic AND that I was able to express it coherently! 

I also got a card in the mail from my grandma. On the outside it has a picture of this adorable puppy, and says "Just wanted to say 'Hey!'" - and on the inside, she wrote: "Just a note to say hello, and I am thinking of you. I am looking forward to seeing you again in March. Lots of love, Grandma". It was just so nice and thoughtful and make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. And I can't help but smile. I want to give my grandma a really big hug...she deserves one. :squeeze


----------



## staceypie

It's snowing!


----------



## Equisgurl

finally got a reply from church nursery about volunteering, I cant wait 'til sunday, I love babies! great therapy


----------



## Mehitabel

I went for a walk that extended slightly beyond the park.


----------



## Noca

I met someone new


----------



## ShyFX

I beat my friends at poker two nights in a row! I'm rich!


----------



## blueb_24

I got a call back from a job interview i had the other day. Looks like i might get a job. :boogie


----------



## blueb_24

I got the job!!


----------



## Softy785

finally decided to apply for an auditing internship. Will definitely mail in my application and resume tomorrow!


----------



## Hushed*Girl

Today I had to do a group experiment with two other people in Chemistry class. Normally I would've kept my mouth shut the whole time, but actually I talked quite a bit and guided my group through a lot of the experiment.


----------



## Softy785

Participated in a potluck lunch at my church. I participated easily in conversation at my table and moved around and talked to other people at other tables, with no anxiety. Normally I would have wanted to just eat my food and get out of there as fast as possible, so this is a real triumph for me


----------



## Noca

got my 3rd tv in my room hooked up


----------



## racketgirlx

I got a couple of good ones...

1. I told both my mom and my sister about my S.A.D., and what's even better, they both were so supportive about it. My sister didn't seem to get it at first, she thought that she was the same way, but after we talked and I explained some things, she understood that it was something different. 

Anyway, after asking them what they think I should do, (because I am always second guessing myself and asking others for their input,) they both said they think I should do whatever I need to in order to help myself and they would both be there to support me. It was such a relief to hear that from them.

2. I made a huge first step, called and made the appointment with my doctor for a physical, and I will be able to get a referral to a therapist so I can start to take care of myself.

It was a really good day today, and I am feeling so good, I am even going to go for a walk outside. :banana :banana :banana


----------



## odd_one_out

I found some of my old writing today from when I was 23. It was very entertaining AND revealed how much my confidence has improved over the years.


----------



## socialanxiety38

I came to this forum for the first time in months. Read a little bit and then ran across a thread about exercise. So naturally I got up and went to my treadmill and walked for a few minutes. After that I worked out for another 5 or 10 minutes. I feel so much better now.


----------



## ShyFX

Noca said:


> got my 3rd tv in my room hooked up


Dude, you got three tvs in your room?! :eek 
_____________________________________________________

*It's finally Friday! *


----------



## Gerard

I helped out with groceries with an HIV/AIDS client.


----------



## Eraserhead

I woke up on time today!


----------



## Gerard

called people, push myself to be social and had a good time playing tennis


----------



## Noca

Got prescribed Fentanyl!


----------



## Noca

got 100% on first 2 units


----------



## Gerard

almost aced my statistics exam


----------



## nairam

i was included in the dean's list in my university... :boogie


----------



## falling snow

...


----------



## ShyFX

I got a new toothbrush.


----------



## Noca

found my wallet


----------



## Gerard

played some Scott Joplin rags!!!


----------



## angelika

I went to a party and talked to 3 people I don't normally talk to.


----------



## Qolselanu

I had a great but anxious day. First, I was prescribed Paxil CR and second I asked a girl out on a date over the phone!


----------



## Noca

came up with an ingenious idea


----------



## Gerard

Ecology class canceled.


----------



## Gerard

Played and listen to Gershwin!!!


----------



## lilly

Got through a full week with no sleeping medication.


----------



## ozzie

Some girl gave me a beautiful smile, and made my day.


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: Something good that happened today*



ozzie said:


> Some girl gave me a beautiful smile, and made my day.


Awesome! Hope more smiles come your way Ozzie! 

gerard


----------



## Gerard

Practice guiltlessly my new piano piece!


----------



## Noca

opiates and my anti-depressants restored my happy mood


----------



## Gerard

did well on ecology midterm exam!


----------



## Noca

100% 4 tests in a row


----------



## Gerard

Noca said:


> 100% 4 tests in a row


no way!


----------



## Gerard

played some Tchaikovsky and boogie woogie on the piano


----------



## Gerard

Shanti crush called me today about volunteer opportunity... :yes


----------



## Softy785

Officially started spring break from college today! Also, this really good-looking, nice guy who i just met today said i was beautiful and asked for my number. I already have a boyfriend, but the attention and compliments was a boost to my self esteem and totally made my day. Plus I interacted really well with him, was friendly with him, and am proud of myself for that


----------



## Gerard

Softy785 said:


> Officially started spring break from college today! Also, this really good-looking, nice guy who i just met today said i was beautiful and asked for my number. I already have a boyfriend, but the attention and compliments was a boost to my self esteem and totally made my day. Plus I interacted really well with him, was friendly with him, and am proud of myself for that


Cool!


----------



## Gerard

learning and memorizing Mozart piano sonata in C "facile"


----------



## Gerard

watching Pacific Life Open Final


----------



## Gerard

Got a C in my Ecology test. :banana It's way better than a D last time around. :lol


----------



## Noca

I made it through my social anxiety exposures! Managed to talk to 2 strangers and have conversations with them.


----------



## ShyFX

It's Friday! :boogie


----------



## Noca

surprised my mother


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I completed my workout. I felt like I was going to die, but I completed it.


----------



## Gerard

my older sister said hi to me. very surprised indeed. :lol


----------



## sslhea

Had a great conversation about past NBA players with a friend while watching the Georgetown vs. North Carolina basketball game


----------



## hello it's me

pulled


----------



## Gerard

My piano instructor keeps calling me sweetheart! :lol


----------



## Gerard

I'm getting to be more comfortable and social with a classmate of mine.


----------



## Danu

I had to make a tough phone call - I knew I might feel bad afterwards because this person has the power to do that to me. But I wrote the bad feelings I might have afterward (feeling like I said the wrong thing, etc.) then challenged them, like "would that be so bad if you did sound dumb? Who's going to care in 5 years?". So then I did it!!!


----------



## rusalka

I think I did well on my Speech midterm... it was written anyway...


----------



## MidnightBlu

Got to sleep in on the weekend.


----------



## MidnightBlu

The guy I like called me.


----------



## Tasha

my new friend at my therapy group gave me a big hug!


----------



## Gerard

Listen to new music and played hours on end on the piano!


----------



## Gerard

My HIV/AIDS client who I deliver groceries to gave me a gift that of a pendent!


----------



## Noca

Started back on Fentanyl and I have no nausea so far


----------



## Gerard

went to SF Giants game with dad.  they lost but I don't really care.


----------



## Noca

I made up with my gf


----------



## Danu

got a full seven hrs. sleep last night. hardly ever happens.


----------



## shiznit

I got my taxes paid.


----------



## MoonBear777

I think this thread is a good idea. I have been wallowing in frustration and negativity for the longest time. I'd like to share a good thing that happened today.

I went with my mom to Ikea and Linens & Things, and we actually had a good time. I don't usually get along with my mom, but today was different. We sat and ate our hotdogs in Ikea, and then went to purchase a few items in another store. When we got home, she commented that she had a good time. I was so happy to hear that, and instantly also felt guilty for the terrible fights we had in the past. I just want to put the past behind me, and try to maintain a good relationship with my mom. She's getting older and I'd rather spend quality time with her than arguiing over trivial things like we used to.


----------



## barry

I made my colleague laugh today


----------



## Bstar

Made it to therapy today


----------



## porcelainfaery

I got a lot of art hw done today


----------



## Danu

asked my prof a question about a project and she was enthusiastic about my idea!  woo hoo!


----------



## Anatomica

I actually had a pleasant convo with a girl I like today.


----------



## barry

I called into work to tell them i can't make it this morning as i have a doctors appointment but can make it in the afternoon.


----------



## Noca

watched an episode i had missed


----------



## Danu

a neighbor came by to give me my watch I had lost, it was in my driveway! 
a pleasant old guy, interaction went a-ok. I felt normal!!


----------



## Gerard

Danu said:


> a neighbor came by to give me my watch I had lost, it was in my driveway!
> a pleasant old guy, interaction went a-ok. I felt normal!!


Cool!


----------



## Gerard

helped client again with groceries!


----------



## Danu

studied hard for an exam and got a 92 on it!


----------



## coeur_brise

Relaxed and listened to music


----------



## princessorwhat

Great thread! I'll try to participate regularly now!!

Let's see, today - I had a very productive morning studying and preparing some subjects I'm not even fond of (maths and economics), but I enjoyed doing them anyway and I now feel good about myself.


----------



## Danu

handed in a big project. whew! glad that's over with. went to the library and two books I had requested were in. :boogie


----------



## Jerneal

Taking time today to research and look for solutions in the areas I need to work on self developement. Finding this board is one of them.


----------



## Noca

I got accepted for disability! YAY


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I found out I was granted my time off work starting Sunday and then all through next week. YES!


----------



## princessorwhat

I've made plans to go out on Saturday night, and sleep over at a friend's place!!

This will be the first non-boring weekend in ages, I'm so happy. :banana


----------



## Noca

Perrap said:


> I made it through a presentation in front of the class this morning! :yay


 :nw


----------



## Jerneal

:boogie 

I am happy for you Noca on being granted disability.


StrangeReligion, I take it you are :b about having your time off. Relax and do Enjoy it.


Perrap, way to go!!!!!!!!!!!

And Princessorwhat, I'm cheering you on as you take a jump into doing something wonderfully worthwhile just for you.


The something good that happen to me today is having the strength to awake despite the heavy pouring rain and get my little ones off to school.

And added, I'm glad to be here with each of you and share in goodness.



Keep Good,
-Jerneal


----------



## Qolselanu

This did not happen today but I did apply for 2 jobs yesterday.


----------



## treksalot

i volunteered with my brother and met a really sweet dog who even though she was 76lbs wasn't scary to walk.


----------



## Noca

I got the big guns today, Zofran. Sucks to be my GI illness.


----------



## millenniumman75

I left work a little early to enjoy the 85F/27c weather! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Qolselanu

Yes I got some work around the house done today!


----------



## nesteroff

I was finally able to play a fast violin song today


----------



## shiznit

Nice thread maggi. 

I have made the call I have needed to for a long time. I communicated strong with my best friend from highschool. We will be back again bangin heads as we used to in a few months at a Korn concert in Phoenix. It's all tears for me. :con


----------



## Brax

I had a very good dream. In the dream a demon tried to take possession of my body and destroy my self. But I fought him and won.


----------



## sean88

I bought a really cool beanie/hat. It's rad. =D


----------



## Mazy

I'm alive.


----------



## Grantonio

I spoke out during class...multiple times! holler


----------



## Noca

blew $180


----------



## emptybottle

I spent much of the past few days outdoors, in the city. I'm rediscovering how nice it is not to be a shut-in.


----------



## Anatomica

Just finished the last day of the semester! :banana


----------



## shy_girl

Just got offered a job I wanted :banana


----------



## Noca

got another 100%


----------



## nesteroff

I walked


----------



## Noca

socialized with an old good friend of mine that I hadnt talked to in almost 2 years


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I worked out and realized I reek of pure awesomeness.


----------



## eyedlemon

I won the lottery!

...of school loans/grants. $30,000/year! I haven't been this happy in months. I'll only be *** deep in debt instead of eyeball deep!


----------



## WineKitty

My son (20) is coming to visit me...today is a wonderful day....I miss having him around he moved out at 18 because we were moving out of state and he choose to stay in Vegas.....

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie GOOD DAY TODAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noca

I didnt have to fight today


----------



## Speak Easy

took a really long nap and it was awesome


----------



## Noca

got to talk to my gf


----------



## emptybottle

Went to a BBQ today and had a pretty good time.


----------



## Gerard

Awesome stuff guys/gals! 

Watched a couple of movies. Nothing much but something. 

gerard


----------



## Gerard

I got my name changed on this forum.


----------



## SAgirl

I actually smiled and laughed today. My mind actually felt clear for about 2 hours. It didn't feel fuzzy. This felt amazing.


----------



## ghostgurl

Got really good grades this semester. :boogie


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: Something good that happened today*



ghostgurl said:


> Got really good grades this semester. :boogie


Awesome. Me too. :boogie


----------



## korey

I went for some cardio/weight-loss walking on a treadmill at the local fitness center today for 50 minutes. I even remained calm when those pesky other people started showing up, even though I would rather they had not been there. I like being alone for things like exercising.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I didn't lose my job, I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Noca

I got my laptop fixed for free.


----------



## amysweet

I went to a party and atayed there till five am!


----------



## sean88

WAKE AND BAKE!! =D


----------



## Hoppipolla

I laughed a lot watching Will & Grace.... :stu


----------



## SilentProphet

I'm sore from having my first workout yesterday in a few weeks  good sore tho! then today i went for a walk around the neighboorhood, but then the sun started to melt my vampire skin so i came back home


----------



## Noca

have a little higher mood than usual. Maybe the trazodone is responsible


----------



## ShyFX

My house is officially sold! I'm happy but I'm going to miss it, like I miss a close friend. So many memories. :cry


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Nalied the right-to-left crossing birds in clay pigeon shooting today _ I CAN NEVER HIT THEM. 

Whoo bang

Ross


----------



## ardrum

Hmm... I ate some yummy Chipotle?


----------



## sean88

We had a water fight at school, and it was really fun.


----------



## Noca

I just bought an $850 GPS woot!


----------



## sean88

I graduated high school! :boogie


----------



## Noca

i cooked a really good tasting meal tonight for everybody


----------



## ShyFX

Got a good workout playing basketball in front of my house...even though the guy across the street was chilling in his garage. Whys he always have to be outside when I wanna play ball? :?


----------



## geeky

I've been a badass gamer today


----------



## Hoppipolla

I called a bunch of psychologists/psychiatrists/therapists and got meeting!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I had a meeting with a psychiatrist and he said a number of things that encouraged and supported me. He also said I don't need meds  Woo!

Ross


----------



## ShyFX

I found my wallet! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

The dude at the cd spot took 3$ off my cd.


----------



## gracie07

I like this thread. How come I haven't seen it before???


Hmm....Let's see.....something good that happened today?

1. Saw my doctor. got more meds.
2. I was able to joke with my co-workers
3. Got through a 1 to 1 meeting wtih my co-worker
4. Got errands done (feels good to get things done)
5. I got a good amount of work done at work. Yaay for me!


----------



## Prettyinside

Uhmmm...
One good thing that happened to me today is that I was able to control my anxiety alittle at work instead of allowing myself to feel so anxious. I kept it under control for a while and felt free...


----------



## MidnightBlu

I took a nap today and felt better, haha.
Got to talked to my boyfriend on the phone tonight and I'm really glad his work situation was sorted out for now.


----------



## Gena320

I went shopping and I bought myself some new shirts...it's been a while since I've added clothing to my wardrobe. I don't want people to think I look like a ragamuffin.


----------



## FairleighCalm

A nap Deadrun, I"M JEALOUS!

I realized that I have cut too far back on carbohydrates to lose weight and the sick, depressed feeling was a nutritional problem. So I can eat more, yayayyayay.


----------



## Volume

I've put on another kg. :boogie


----------



## MidnightBlu

Since it's 3:12 am, I'll just say what happened earlier tonight. My boyfriend came over and we spent time together.


----------



## FairleighCalm

I took a nap from 2-5 today, mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Jealous no more? Haha. Awesome you took a nap!


----------



## Prodigal Son

I didn't eat massive quantities of food, that was a good thing. I think I postponed the unavoidable for a day.


----------



## Gerard

I played tennis.


----------



## amcbell

I was invited to play cards with a group of girls tonight. I'm excited but I have butterflies in my tummy about it. :b


----------



## Gerard

My younger cousins are sleeping over.


----------



## Gerard

Volunteer/vocational counselor called with an opportunity.

Next step I have to call the organization that I plan to volunteer with.


----------



## korey

I actually got out of the house today and went a few places. Being as I've been pretty much a shut-in for the past month or so, it was a good thing that I got out.


----------



## FairleighCalm

EDIT: Took out for consideration to friend


----------



## sean88

I had a yummy burrito. =D


----------



## Gerard

Awesome. Good stuff people. 

I went to the bookstore for 2 hours and got me a couple of books. 

Gerard


----------



## Gerard

Showed my piano teacher a couple of piano technique books I'm reading.


----------



## sean88

I had Chinese food! =D


----------



## Gerard

I'm learning new Tchaikovsky piece!


----------



## FairleighCalm

EDIT: deleted for consideration to friend


----------



## Gerard

Had a piano lesson today and bought some fruit.


----------



## Halcyon

i killed a spider...a giant one


----------



## ShyFX

...


----------



## itsmemaggi

I no longer have to drive the crappy Acura! (We just got a newer Hyundai.)

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## FairleighCalm

I saw Mo' at the pub. She's nice to me and unusual.

AND my friend Michelle called and we talked for an hour. She's awesome, just a good friend and doesn't expect more than I can give.


----------



## SusanStorm

I walked home with two guys after working in the student pub,and I talked a little bit and didn't feel too anxious..

Also I haven't felt this positive in weeks


----------



## AlekParker

Invisible_girl said:


> I walked home with two guys after working in the student pub,and I talked a little bit and didn't feel too anxious..
> 
> Also I haven't felt this positive in weeks


nice job... it's funny that when we finally do something we were avoiding we realize it really wasn't that hard!!
keep it up girl!!


----------



## IcedOver

I was walking into the library today (where I use the internet) and as I was walking past the front desk I happened to glance up and a really cute girl standing at the counter was looking at me. When I looked at her she clearly smiled at me in a "you're cute" kind of way (at least that's my interpretation). I didn't smile back but just looked down at my feet and continued on. I should have smiled but I was too shocked that someone smiled at me who wasn't laughing at me with a group of friends. So I didn't have the presence of mind to smile as I walked quickly past. It wouldn't have even been an option to say anything to her. As I sat down at the computer, confused, I glanced back up to the counter to see if she looked back at me but she didn't. She was college-aged or perhaps a year or two older; I don't know. 

I have to say, getting a smile lifted my spirits a little bit. I always assume that people find me ugly so when the possibility arises that some people might find me slightly attractive it confuses me but nonetheless feels good.


----------



## rusalka

I'm doing good at my new job and it feels good....


----------



## Noca

i socialized at the dinner table and made everyone laugh, then i left on a high note.


----------



## Eraserhead

Why is this topic dead? 

I went to a major plant science meeting today. There was some socializing too, so at least I wasn't super lonely as I am most days. The free food was an added bonus.

It got me thinking about a lot of stuff... My career, my future, my place in the world.


----------



## korey

I cut my toenails without cutting down into a quick.

A VICTORY FOR SOCIAL PHOBICS EVERYWHERE! :sas :lol


----------



## slyfox

Joined SAS


----------



## slyfox

Worked with a girl I like in Algebra. I didn't act nervous. Felt bad that there was a problem that we both did not understand. If I would have studied I could have gave a better impression, by knowing how to do the problem. She seems to be shy like me. We were able to talk a little bit.

She kind of hung around me after class(stood next to me), but left when I got out of my seat. She already had her books packed up, so there was no normal reason for her to wait next to me. I hope I'm not making too much out of this.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Well it's only 8:20 in the morning right now, but yesterday I was taught how to re-size pics for my avatar =)
oh and I signed up to get my grad pics taken - I wasn't sure whether I wanted to or not because of sa of course but I figured I could always take an extra ativan.


----------



## Eraserhead

Apparently I am going home for Christmas! Wow, my mom just randomly found me an affordable ticket today...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Nicolay said:


> Apparently I am going home for Christmas! Wow, my mom just randomly found me an affordable ticket today...


yay =P


----------



## Noca

i got diagnosed with inattentive ADD woot!


----------



## TheStig

I took a shower. lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I didn't end up sleeping till lunchtime.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## ardrum

I successfully played my first chord on my new guitar!


----------



## rusalka

Hugged a cat.


----------



## njodis

Well, I emailed a free mental health clinic in my area for more info. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Noca

I passed my boring biology class. woot!


----------



## ardrum

I ate a free donut.


----------



## Sierra83

I woke up early for a change, got some groceries and signed up for a web design course. Oh yeah, and picked up my mom's Christmas present at the post office -- a Toronto Maple Leafs jersey... she's gonna love it! :lol Thank goodness for Ebay!


----------



## Avocatore

I had a lie in. I love lie-ins.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I may be slightly wrong about my mom not being understanding.


----------



## smiles

I woke up alive.


----------



## Avocatore

Went to the doctor and was positive. He's a good guy.


----------



## sctork

smiles said:


> I woke up alive.


 :ditto


----------



## Margaretm08

I decided to go to the metroparks (huge portion of land with trails etc) after school to take pictures. The snow has just started sticking and its gorgeous! I saw this amazing bird (I think maybe it was a crane) on this big drop off before this river. I got to explore all around by myself which I enjoy (even though my mom would flip because she thinks its dangerous). Walking aimlessly through paths and woods is the most relaxing thing for me. (Except my foot broke some ice and my feet got all wet!)


----------



## minimized

I AM going to finish my Fiction portfolio tonight.
I have just a cover letter to finish.
I AM going to turn it in tomorrow.


----------



## workinprogress87

I did something good today.


----------



## Noca

Got prescribed Concerta!


----------



## Gerard

Visit library, exercised, read, looked at art works, played piano, listen to different world music. 

Good day I had even though alone. 

Congratulations everyone.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Noca

a really cute gurl likes me!


----------



## smiles

went to the movies


----------



## Tasha

Had two people come up to me at the coffee shop that liked the book I was reading and I wasn't nervous talking to them.


----------



## Phobos

Had a nice encouraging internet conversation with one of my good internet buddies (who also has SA) today, and I managed to do a lot of the dishes as well.


----------



## Noca

i feel great today!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Noca said:


> i feel great today!


 :banana :banana


----------



## PlayerOffGames

im here with yall!...but im going to group therapy tomorrow!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

A plane didn't crash into my house today.That was a good thing.


----------



## ardrum

I survived my drive to work.


----------



## Tasha

I feel awesome today.


----------



## trewlaneyy

I didn't quit my job today, and I took my dogs for a walk today.


----------



## Gerard

That's great you guys/gals.

Had a good driving lesson. 
Played piano all day.
Relax with New Age music recordings at night.

Good day!

Gerard


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I faced my fear of phones!


----------



## smiles

I ate a veggie sandwich. No seriously. It was the best sandwich I've ever eaten just because I was totally present. Every bite and every crunch was absolutely heaven.


----------



## Noca

I talked on the phone with this very cute gurl, i got coupons and argued with a travel agent, all without the use of klonopin!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I woke up in a good mood. Well, after being awake for a little while anyway lol. THEN I was in a good mood. =)

School will be simple today wether it wants to be or not!
And that's final.


----------



## trewlaneyy

I recognized rudeness, but I refused to accept it on the grounds that the offender's were sleep-walking through life.


----------



## Addi

I realized that no matter how things can get me down I can always come here and spend time with wonderful people who understand me and start to feel better and that´s a great thing to have and will help me through my battles.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Addi said:


> I realized that no matter how things can get me down I can always come here and spend time with wonderful people who understand me and start to feel better and that´s a great thing to have and will help me through my battles.


aww group hug :group


----------



## ardrum

My fever is gone!!!!!!


----------



## turbomatt

I noticed that I've stopped being so defensive about things.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I talked to three people past class.


----------



## FairleighCalm

I don't freak out about work anymore now that I'm informed of the Empath's tendencies. And I worked out and ate mostly healthy. And I journaled some good stuff too.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nothing yet


----------



## ThomP

A woman told me I was good looking :banana

- Thom


----------



## Noca

found out my friend at school has anxiety too


----------



## Gerard

Awesome "happenings" you people.

Driving lesson today: For the first time, drove over 50 on highway.


----------



## Noca

I got good marks on everything ive done lately.


----------



## TheGecko

Went to the doctors and pharmacy by myself and didn't freak out.

Also, I finally posted in the positive thinking forum instead of complaining :eek


----------



## Gerard

Awesome guys.

Woke up refreshed and alive right now.

Gerard


----------



## ardrum

I haven't screwed anything up yet at work today!!


----------



## Gerard

That's great Adam.

Listen to music.
Journaled all day long.

What a day! 

Gerard


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Socialized more in class on less meds.


----------



## Gerard

That's great IllusionOfHappiness.

Went to practice one of the DMV test routes.

Gerard


----------



## Noca

survived another day battling chronic illnesses


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm back to singing. Sing sing sing it out. Even though my singing voice fails miserably, this song makes it sound okay =p


----------



## Neptunus

Work got cancelled due to the snow. :banana


----------



## TheGecko

Went shopping and didn't get too anxious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got a drive home when it's cold & snowing.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

still alive


----------



## Noca

talked to Karl again on the phone woot!


----------



## dave :o

Came home from work, changed into comfortable clothes, smoked a joint, chilled listening to some music, logged on WoW and chatted/played with my guildmates. Used to not even bother talking over ventrillo, but some social contact isn't bad.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

breakfast

coco-pops


----------



## workinprogress87

I don't have class today


----------



## holtby43

Got up at 8am


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My "ex-friend" invited me to go hang out with her and her friend when I told her I was feeling down.

Maybe she's not so bad?


----------



## Gerard

Awesome guys/gals.

I had a good conversation with my therapist about stuff.

Gerard


----------



## Gerard

I also got my driving license yesturday too as well.

Gerard


----------



## ardrum

Dual accomplishments! Nice!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nothing very bad happened..and that's it


----------



## roswell

Got a parking spot close to campus and so I didn't have to ride the shuttle! Yipee!
Other than that though, there's really nothing else. I should start getting things done so I can post in this thread more often! :banana


----------



## workinprogress87

I am finally well rested


----------



## TheGecko

Took a risk and opened up to someone special :boogie


----------



## Fearful

I went to the doctor, registered and posted something, but I almost lost my girlfriend.


----------



## Noca

got 77% in a course that i never attended one day in while using 0.05% of my effort.


----------



## Gerard

Awesome guys. Studied all day. 

Gerard


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't feel like I wasted my day so far but I have no energy to start that stupid essay.


----------



## ardrum

All that saving of money I've done in the past six months has been worth it, and I am now invested into a decent, fixed rate CD until summer!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nada


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel

I finished all the work I wanted to get done!


----------



## PockyGirl

Today I got sent out to do carts,(I hate it) but I didn't let it bother my day. I simply pushed one cart in at a time on purpose, knowing that my mangers were annoyed with that. I felt pretty good about it too.  I know thats not much but I'm trying... Had one of my regular customers come to through my line again. We usually laugh and talk while I ring her out. I feel good that they like to come in my line.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nill


----------



## HangNail

had lots of free time :banana


----------



## roswell

Finally called my optometrist and made an appt. tomorrow! 
Seriously though, I've been wearing my last pair of contacts for over 2 months now (recommended time is 2 weeks!) so this was LONG overdue. Go me!

I also finally went to the bank to deposit my Christmas checks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I found a new dance band I like =D
Happyyyy.

Plus I basically didn't have school today. It was great.


----------



## PockyGirl

Today seemed so bad but I remembered a guy that came to my register. He started doing silly things to just get me to smile. I ended up with a smile on my face. Not many people would have taken time to do that for a stressed out cashier, but I'm glad he did.


----------



## slyfox

Posted several topics that made me nervous(one on another message board)


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

dinner was nice


----------



## Mc Borg

My Mom made me grilled cheese earlier!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Had a good sleep, which is great because my first exam is tomorrow.

I am also feeling quite good. That likely has something to do with my parents being out atm.


----------



## laura03125

well, my mom doesn't seem to be mad at me anymore  and i also smiled after reading about the things that made other people smile.


----------



## Noca

nothing, ABOSULTELY NOTHING


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

Plenty of great things happened today, to people other than me.


----------



## ardrum

I'm going to cheat and use something that happened yesterday...

I got a $12.99 pizza for $1 due to it taking so long for them to make it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I didn't wake up at lunchtime


----------



## ardrum

I just opened a Roth IRA account with Vanguard!


----------



## srschirm

Congrats, Ardrum! Way to think about your future!


----------



## slyfox

Finished my homework, even though I stayed up most of the night. I then went to school.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## Eraserhead

I got to sleep in.


----------



## turbomatt

I got my hair cut


----------



## holtby43

Got up at 8:30am. It feels like such a loong day and it's only 5:30pm!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

it's like groundhog day, the same day over and over and over....


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Ginsters Spicy Chicken Slice.
Reading more of First Strike: Flight TWA 800 and The Attack on America.
Lamb Phaal with coconut, french fries, rice and mango chutney and the cheery woman who served me.

Mostly food.


----------



## slyfox

Ate at Ponderosa. I don't normally eat inside restaurants.


----------



## Derrick

So far the only good thing that happened was I found this thread! Will be posting something everyday! :banana


----------



## Noca

not the teacher nor the administrator was mad at me today


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I was happy this morning.


----------



## holtby43

Went to bed at 11pm and up this morning at 8:30am. How good is that!


----------



## slyfox

Some girl from my college, thatI don't know, added me as a friend on facebook. When I checked her page it looked like she had added a lot of people that day. Its a start


----------



## ardrum

I might get Curb Your Enthusiasm Season 6 in the mail today!

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

EXAMS ARE OVER


----------



## workinprogress87

system dynamics lab went well


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nothing good happened today, nothing bad happened to day, just a regular lousy day


----------



## slyfox

Didn't bother me when a coworker was using a fart sound effect in the restroom. He hid the speaker in the restroom and was using a remote control. I wasn't the only one he did this to.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got internet in my room =)
Now, if it would just let me on msn.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

made waffles, waffles were good.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

uhhhhhhhh...i didnt really notice my armpits sweat much today lol...i dont know, its one more day passed till i get paid, so i guess thats good.....


----------



## Noca

I got faith of the heart!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Msn works wooo success
& so does my sound. Not the best sound ever but it'll do.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i found a bottle of liquor in my computer room that i had no idea was actually there (it had to of been from my parents)...cause if i knew it was there, i would have drank it a while ago instead of right now  .......


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

Captain's log, stardate 73536478: life still sucks


----------



## holtby43

I'm not sure why but I was generally fairly happy today.


----------



## ardrum

I just did my federal taxes, and I'm getting $1473 back!!!! They accepted it too, so I didn't mess up anywhere!!!!! :boogie


----------



## Eraserhead

Somehow, some great stuff managed to happen today.

1) I spoke very briefly with this cute girl in my lab today. Not much, but it's something!
2) Found out it's not too late to apply for a research grant this summer!
3) Got my student loan!
4) Got an enormous paycheck for working so hard the past two weeks!
5) Payed my tuition!
5) Found my membership card (which I'd lost) at the YMCA front desk!
6) Bought a scarf, gloves and hat, all on sale!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

2 of the 3 calls on my phone were for me.

And they weren't from the same person!


----------



## Gerard

That's all great guys/gals.

Learned some more Piazzolla.

Gerard


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

i can never think of anythign worth mentioning...


----------



## Mc Borg

Prison Break was on, that's about it.


----------



## roswell

John Stewart, Stephen Colbert, and Conan O'Brien have been cracking me up since 10 o'clock. This feud of theirs is extremely entertaining! 

Everybody watch Late Night with Conan tonight!


----------



## Mc Borg

Conan doesn't start until midnight over here, I'll definitely tune in.


----------



## roswell

It starts at midnight here too. The Daily Show starts at 10, then The Colbert Report. Conan made surprise appearances on both their shows!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I posted "shameful pics" of myself on that thread. lol.


----------



## holtby43

I just saw that Skins series 2 is starting tonight! Woo!


----------



## jtb3485

I briefly saw my stepbrother for the first time in about five years and it wasn't as awkward as I thought it would be. In fact, I seem to be doing better than he is amazingly enough. :con He told me he dropped out of school to work full time but has since stopped working too and now he's back living with his mom. I haven't done hardly anything with my life, but I did graduate from college. I even have the piece of paper that proves it. :banana


----------



## Polar

I dropped a $20 dollar bill in a mall without realizing it. Then this woman who saw it came up to me telling me I dropped it and gave it to me.

I felt really good after that. It wasn't about the money. It's just that I realized that people are generally nice and friendly, after all.


----------



## slyfox

Went to the dentist. A positive socially, but not so much physically.


----------



## Polar

slylikeafox said:


> Went to the dentist. A positive socially, but not so much physically.


I'm going tomorrow. I haven't been to the dentist in almost 5 years, and I have a lot of work to be done. Finally got the guts on Monday to make an appointment. God, the sound of the dentist's drill gives me chills.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I slept for 3 hours. I hope I can still sleep tonight though.


----------



## holtby43

I'm up at 8:30am and I have the doctors later.


----------



## mooncake

I went into college (even managed to be there early for my 9 o'clock lesson, which is virtually unheard of for me :eyes) after hiding at home for far too many days. Also I agreed to go along to a meal for my friend's friend's birthday even though I was mightily tempted to wriggle out of it. I've just done a little bit of coursework too, which is a miracle.


----------



## Noca

negotiated with my professor to do my missed tests from days i skipped.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

meh


----------



## Noca

i spoke with him and hes gonna be okay  I wouldnt have been able to live with myself if he killed himself because of me.


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got out of bed.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## ardrum

I haven't significantly messed up yet at work despite working with a VERY demanding person.


----------



## HangNail

my lightning-quick ninja reflexes saved me from a car accident :eek


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I did well socially in school.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I read Illusions' Daily good thing which comes up daily


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I read Illusions' Daily good thing which comes up daily


lol, and sometimes more than once =p


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Heh. Get back behind your plant


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

lol why? was I attractive as a foreign animal?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Whats a foreign animal? Is that like a French Armadillo? A Polish Marmot? A Slovakian Chinchilla? How about an Irish Porcupine? Jeez that would be dangerous ... Imagine all that Guiness and all those spikes ... 

I bet you didn't water that yucca whilst you were there either.

Bolivian Haddock?


----------



## workinprogress87

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Whats a foreign animal? Is that like a French Armadillo? A Polish Marmot? A Slovakian Chinchilla? How about an Irish Porcupine? Jeez that would be dangerous ... Imagine all that Guiness and all those spikes ...
> 
> I bet you didn't water that yucca whilst you were there either.
> 
> Bolivian Haddock?


You're forgetting the North American Hippoppotamus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

workinprogress87 said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a foreign animal? Is that like a French Armadillo? A Polish Marmot? A Slovakian Chinchilla? How about an Irish Porcupine? Jeez that would be dangerous ... Imagine all that Guiness and all those spikes ...
> 
> I bet you didn't water that yucca whilst you were there either.
> 
> Bolivian Haddock?
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting the North American Hippoppotamus
Click to expand...

lol!


----------



## Noca

I kicked ***!


----------



## holtby43

Was just about to go back to sleep when my cat wanted to come in. So that's three days in a row of early nights and early mornings!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I have four possible friends/aquaintances in one of my classes. FOUR. How did this happen?

I also volunteered my opinions on an article in class today. I figured why the hell not, only like 8 people showed up lol. I haven't done that in YEARS.


----------



## morningmud

Today's been really boring so...I did my taxes last night and I'm getting a nice fat refund! I see a shopping spree in my future! :boogie :clap


----------



## ardrum

morningmud said:


> Today's been really boring so...I did my taxes last night and I'm getting a nice fat refund! I see a shopping spree in my future! :boogie :clap


I got a huge refund as well. I was STUNNED!! :boogie


----------



## Noca

I came to class, I saw the exam, I conquered both.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

i banged my head at a wall, and when i stopped it felt good


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I remembered to take Celexa.


----------



## Tristram

Dad came over and his Boston peed on my bed. That was a good thing, because I think my sheets were starting to develop self-awareness.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Tristram said:


> Dad came over and his Boston peed on my bed. That was a good thing, because I think my sheets were starting to develop self-awareness.


HAHAHALOLOLOL ROFL *choke choke gag* HA!!! Where has all the funniness come from lately on SAS? I'm addicted! ( I blame ardrum personally ...  )

My good thing today, apart from the above, was (I think) being flirted with in a restaurant. She was pretty and fun and I'd already tipped, so she didnt need to try. Whoo.

Ross


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> She was pretty and fun and I'd already tipped, so she didnt need to try. Whoo.
> 
> Ross


Way to go!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Heh. As I was about to leave, she teased me over my Biopsychology book I was reading. I said "hey you were looking over my shoulder" and she said "maybe I was" and smiled at me. She asked me what Biopsychology was and I blithered some dumb attempt at explaining it. That kinda sucked a bit and I knocked the wind out the convo. Harumph.

I shoulda said "How about I explain it to you over a starbucks this Thursday"! Doh. Oh well, next time 

S'only a little thing, but seeing as nervousness around women is one of my last fortresses of SA, its nice to feel like a might have made a little dent in the reinforced concrete. Whee.

Ross


----------



## Gerard

Played tennis.

Gerard


----------



## Noca

My father apologized for yelling at me.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nothing to report


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I read EXPLODE's reply about throwing away food and nearly snorted my OJ out my nose.


----------



## ardrum

Today when I used the urinal, I didn't get pee all over myself.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I had my love of playing the drums rekindled.
I read a cool passage in the bible about defeating depression and anxiety.
I was totally calm reading a passage out loud in front of people from the bible.
I had a great therapy session and we did some EMDR stuff which was fun.
I felt really comfy talking to the pretty girls on the reception ahere I have my therapy.
I felt like I am really a lucky person.

Ha I am overposting. Sue me.

Ross


----------



## paranoid

Went to all my classes, even the dreaded laboratory course I hate because I have to work with people in a group..anxiety sky high, felt like I was going to throw up, but made it through.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

I won a million dollars, some supermodel girls had their way with me....other than that, nothing special.


----------



## roswell

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> I won a million dollars, some supermodel girls had their way with me....other than that, nothing special.


Slow day, eh?


----------



## HangNail

it didn't rain :boogie


----------



## ardrum

I remembered that I get Monday off!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't feel like death is around the corner.

Thankyou meds.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

After sleeping for far too long, I had a poopie day including first headache for long time. I countered this with decaf starbucks and a curry and a purchase of lots of books about military things to feed my brain with. More of a mood thing than medicative.


----------



## TheGecko

Got things sorted at the doctors, got some fresh air and had a nice chat with a good friend on msn


----------



## Noca

i talked to my gf


----------



## roswell

i chatted on tEh msn, and i didn't even e'splode! :banana

i just need more friends on there now. :b


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nada


----------



## slyfox

Not today, but yester day I returned something to a pet shop

Today: I woke up a half hour earlier than normal


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

roswell said:


> i chatted on tEh msn, and i didn't even e'splode! :banana
> 
> i just need more friends on there now. :b


Yayy for not e'sploding!
=)

My something good that happened today: school is cancelled again!


----------



## ardrum

I'm not sick today! I wasn't sick yesterday, but I don't want to take good health for granted. It's awesome not being sick.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

0 and nothing


----------



## slyfox

Went to class and understood what was going on. Class was also let out early


----------



## HoboQueen

I didn't have to go to school.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I socialized freely with a guy in my class. It was funny =)
I also raised my hand to answer questions in math class, and sometimes without even raising my hand if the teacher asked for asnwers (i'm not one to blurt anything out..wth?)

Awesomeness!


----------



## workinprogress87

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I socialized freely with a guy in my class. It was funny =)
> I also raised my hand to answer questions in math class, and sometimes without even raising my hand if the teacher asked for asnwers (i'm not one to blurt anything out..wth?)
> 
> Awesomeness!


nice :yes


----------



## njodis

I remembered that Lost is on tonight.


----------



## Noca

negotiations today went well i think


----------



## ANCIENT

a girl from class gave me chocolates.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

i threw a rock at a pile of rocks...


----------



## sean88

The good thing that happened today is that I'm alive. =P


----------



## Mc Borg

Sucker Free in MTV2 was actually playing real hip hop! Blackstar! Talib Kweli!


----------



## CoconutHolder

My son and I made lots of Valentine's Day cards. He had a blast cutting out hearts. Later on we went to the mall and bought chocolate and also went to the craft store and bought a whole bunch of cool stuff to play with..........yay!

Oh we also played "Wack-a-Mole" today a couple of times.

Good times.


----------



## slyfox

I stood up to my professor in front of the class. A week ago he had given us a review sheet. The way he explained it, it sounded like it was just for our benifit to study from. Well today before the test he started collecting them. Many of the other students also had not finished or brought theirs. I asked him in front of the class, "when did you say this?(about it being homework)" A lot of the students agreed with me and he ended up pushing the due date till the next class.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got to sleep in...and I went to bed early last night.
Yet I'm still tired =(


----------



## holtby43

I had my first appointment with my new psychiatrist and she's quite good. She doesn't smile enough though. I'm also going to get some sessions with a psychologist for CBT. Oooh and I've stopped taking Paxil and have moved on to Prozac!


----------



## Noca

repaired my relationship with my one friend 100%


----------



## slyfox

I survived work


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

breakfast was alright


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I had a nice conversation with my friend. It's nice to know I have a real life friend who I can rely on.

There's another person I see outside of school occasionally, but she's more of a rant-to friend than a reliable one. 

Yay for having 2 friends.


----------



## Noca

found someone new who actually lives within a light year of me!


----------



## ANCIENT

i didn't go to school or work. and bought a psp.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## ardrum

I don't have to go to court...?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Today was easy.


----------



## ardrum

My new TV arrived. That will heal my wounds from the rest of the day.


----------



## morningmud

I got to feel smart when my boss asked me a computer related question. Idk very much but he knows so little I get to feel like I actually know something when he asks such simple questions like how to change the size of columns in Excell.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nuthin


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Toscy said:


> I had my first appointment with my new psychiatrist and she's quite good. She doesn't smile enough though. I'm also going to get some sessions with a psychologist for CBT. Oooh and I've stopped taking Paxil and have moved on to Prozac!


Splendid! Paxil blows goats :mum

My good thing was remembering Thought Counting. Instead of letting negative ruminations and thought daydreams run through my mind and stress me out, I remembered to just count it when it happens. I forgot how good that method is to just stop the thought dead, and help me remember that I don't need to be held hostage by negatives things that flash through my mind 

Ross


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm getting better with not avoiding the people I talk to in my classes. I smile at them when they come in, make more eye contact, joke around more, etc.

And I've noticed that since I started doing this conversation is a lot easier.


----------



## TheGecko

Went out into town and took some photos


----------



## morningmud

Work has been nice and boring all day, no stress whatsoever.


----------



## HoboQueen

Lab was cancelled for the day. :banana


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I played the drums and acquired myself a drum teacher to take me to .. THE NEXT LEVEL!! MUHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And stuff.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

jack ****


----------



## ardrum

Hmmmmmmmmm........................

I made it to work on time, and I didn't wreck my car.

(it's only 9:45am)


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i got a good nights sleep and woke up refreshed.....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I hung out with the "cool kids" in one of my classes.

Good times.


----------



## ardrum

I got an email from my boss today. I naturally worried that I was about to get blasted for failing in some manner... Instead...

"Hi, Adam. I just received a voicemail message from Mary regarding a project you completed for her. She wanted to let me know that you did a great job on a project that was very tedious. Keep up the great work!"

WOW! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Congrats, Ardrum!


----------



## X33

I met my sugar quota for the day by eating a boxful of donuts (6). Total calories = 1500.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I'm doin' o.k. with the quitting smoking thing.

And I had a nice pleasant day out going for a coffee and a 2 hour walk with my best friend.


----------



## RubyTuesday

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> nada


You're not trying hard enough there, mate!!!!

Some thing good must have happened to you: and I for one *demand* to hear about it!!!!! :kma


----------



## RubyTuesday

Slurpavillia said:


> i ran into somebody who caused me alot of grief as a teenager and stop my impulse to just blinding attack the mother @#%$! i really wanted to grab him by the back of his long mangy pony tail and start swinging him around until his scalp detached from his @#%$ head but i didnt.


 :rofl :rofl :haha :haha :yes


----------



## batman can

Well this would be for yesterday.

I played hockey and that was lots of fun, tiring, but fun. I'm beginning to talk abit more to the regular people who are there which is good. I think it's true what the say that exercise helps with SA because I always feel more wanting to do stuff after I play. At night I played Halo with a few friends lol, always a good time. Might again tonight!


----------



## ardrum

I had an interesting afternoon!


----------



## slyfox

Did a little homework and did a water change on an aquarium. Not exciting, but better than not accomplishing anything at all


----------



## RubyTuesday

batman can said:


> Well this would be for yesterday.
> 
> I played hockey and that was lots of fun, tiring, but fun. I'm beginning to talk abit more to the regular people who are there which is good. I think it's true what the say that exercise helps with SA because I always feel more wanting to do stuff after I play. At night I played Halo with a few friends lol, always a good time. Might again tonight!


...did I hear mention of "Halo"????
-I managed to not only get up to but complete "Legendary Level" of Halo!!!!!! :banana ....can't say my time spent unemployed was fruitless!!

...anyhow, ask me what is the special bonus scene for those few individuals who manage to get as far as I did! -Go on!- ask me! oke :yes


----------



## slyfox

I woke up


----------



## TheGecko

Went to the cinema


----------



## ardrum

I'm doing things I put off for months.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I fell down and then laughed at myself.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i took some aderal and i felt lovely....


----------



## workinprogress87

decided to do things a little bit different


----------



## Noca

made my hw beg for mercy


----------



## BluOrchid

Nothing bad happened. =>


----------



## kevinffcp

today remind myself how crazy I am.....


----------



## ardrum

I didn't slip or slide on the morning commute.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I developed yet another crush. Can someone please drain my hormones


----------



## njodis

I stopped sneezing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Free donut, free coffee.


----------



## waddiwaski

went to therapy and felt some productive self exploration !!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Niiiiiiiiiiiice! :banana


----------



## ardrum

waddiwaski said:


> went to therapy and felt some productive self exploration !!


Ooh, I'm jealous.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

The only self exploration I did today involved my belly button and an M&M I thought Id lost.

Really is time to lose weight ...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I just had a drum lesson and had my mind expanded by several galaxies, percussionally speaking. Wow. Diggity diggity BAP


----------



## ardrum

Keep that racket down!! Damn kids!


----------



## X33

I tied my own shoes today.

no but seriously, I managed to speak up at a meeting.


----------



## workinprogress87

got a free backpack and t-shirt...and lots of stares...


----------



## waddiwaski

^^ ooh hand outs!! How did you get them?? Did someone stop you on the street to play a game for a commercial or something? Like the pepsi challenge?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Test was easy


----------



## Mr. SandMan

im off of work today....


----------



## nothing to fear

met someone who likes similar music


----------



## ardrum

I talked to a friend on the phone for nearly two hours.


----------



## slyfox

Went to a friend's house.


----------



## njodis

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## ardrum

I'm having a good day... 

"It's such a good feeling to know you're alive. It's such a happy feeling, you're growing inside." :lol


----------



## uptheanty

at uni, it was the first day back, and i was nervous to the max, but i actually got up out of bed and went, at first in my class i thought id stuffed up and was doomed, when we had to introduce ourselves, i was like hi...my name is... in a very gravelly nervous voice , i think people thought i was gonna cry or something(i think maybe i was) but then we got put into groups and i met these really cool people and i had a really great time, and now i get to work with that group for the rest of the semester, yay! a class im gonna look forward 2! so yes IT WAS A GOOD DAY, HOO-RAY!


----------



## ardrum

uptheanty said:


> at uni, it was the first day back, and i was nervous to the max, but i actually got up out of bed and went, at first in my class i thought id stuffed up and was doomed, when we had to introduce ourselves, i was like hi...my name is... in a very gravelly nervous voice , i think people thought i was gonna cry or something(i think maybe i was) but then we got put into groups and i met these really cool people and i had a really great time, and now i get to work with that group for the rest of the semester, yay! a class im gonna look forward 2! so yes IT WAS A GOOD DAY, HOO-RAY!


Yay!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Done school early for the week!!


----------



## CoconutHolder

Made an appt with our agent to talk about making an offer on a house we like! 


Wheeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## workinprogress87

Found out that someone may be interested in hiring me...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Somthing good that will happen later: I will get to eat my bro's chocolate b-day cake!

Also, it's warm in here. Whuh? Since when?


----------



## X33

I stayed up till 6am watching a good cricket game.


----------



## Roped

I went to church :banana before it I felt depressed but that changed after hearing the word of God.


----------



## workinprogress87

made eye contact with a few random people


----------



## ANCIENT

-a girl from work gave me a hug. 
-when i was in the register at work today this cute girl saw that i was really nervous. when it was her turn she started talking to me about something that she was going to buy. she started making jokes about it, and i did too. we where both laughing. she was my favorite customer of the day. she made me feel very calm and relaxed. i wish all the customers where like that.


----------



## tainted_

In the first class for one of my subjects at uni I went up and sat at a full table rather than choosing the empty table like I normally would. It was a big step for me


----------



## ardrum

Very cool, tainted!


----------



## Roped

my neighbour that is cronically depressed and rarely smiles gave me a smile today when we talked :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Dude in class gave me a sucker. Yay =)
Off class was last period, so I have an early afternoon.
I think I'm going to do fine on the test tomorrow.
I got stuff done for once.


----------



## slyfox

Cleaned around the house


----------



## workinprogress87

some guy was happy to see me


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

bah


----------



## ardrum

I'm finally picking through my barriers to my emotions (although it isn't pretty).


----------



## SJG102185

I woke up


----------



## slyfox

It's spring break. I can't complain


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

i farted


----------



## workinprogress87

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> i farted


 :lol ops


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i saw two people that i knew in highschool and who ive seen around at work today....


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I had a chat with a pretty redhead in the coffee shop. I went mushy. Well inwardly. Outwardly I was a man of steel.


----------



## ANCIENT

i saw one of the most beautiful girls i have ever seen today at work. she was asian. i couldn't keep my eye's off her.


----------



## ardrum

I made it to work despite the horrible conditions of the roads.... Ugh.. WHEN WILL WINTER END!?!?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

School is cancelled


----------



## holtby43

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Dude in class gave me a sucker. Yay =)


I had to wikipedia that to find out it was lollipop, lol.

Psychiatrist wasn't so bad today and I got my Prozac dose increased to 40mg.


----------



## CoconutHolder

They accepted our counter-offer to their counter-offer. Tonight we will decide for sure if we want the house and make everything final! YAY!


----------



## ardrum

Awesome, Coconut!

I didn't get my head bitten off by a scary partner I had never formally met despite my having to interrupt her in a meeting and another time when she was on the phone.


----------



## CoconutHolder

:thanks Adam.

Yay for you too, lol!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i had my moms cigarettes at work, she normally doesnt smoke anyways, shes just been buying them cause im kindof broke.....


----------



## slyfox

Went walking at a state park.


----------



## Fireflylight

it's sunny outside today


----------



## victoria1

i tryed meditation. it was not soo bad


----------



## slyfox

Accomplished 3 goals. Went out and did a lot of things


----------



## RubyTuesday

I've gotten back a sense of poise.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

not a thing Bing


----------



## Babygirly

i made it to and thru wal*mart in one piece.. and got foods ... & mostly everything else on my list...


----------



## WhatsThePoint

I went to my first therapist appointment today and she is going to refer me for group CBT at my university with other people that have SA also !


----------



## workinprogress87

WhatsThePoint said:


> I went to my first therapist appointment today and she is going to refer me for group CBT at my university with other people that have SA also !


Hey James, where do you go to school?


----------



## WhatsThePoint

Binghamton University in upstate NY


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

March Break!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

Friday March the somethingth: Nothing.


----------



## RubyTuesday

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> Friday March the somethingth: Nothing.


Ruby Tuesday thinks that (including your continuos comments about how nothing is good for you) that you are interesting and witty.

...and o.k., maybe you could say that it's not much cos I don't really know you -but it's still a good thing.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I stayed a step ahead of my anxious impulses and feelings today when I did some shopping.

Often I might feel anxious in such situations (though it depends on a few things like how used to the place I am) but this time I was quite poised. It was more like how I was when I was younger and less of a stress head.

But, I managed to notice my self worrying and being apprehensive -about what? -why about worrying of course!!!

And funnily enough, it was this thought or question that quietened my mind's chattering: I thought to ask my self, WHY should I approach this situation with worry and apprehension? Why should this approach be right or necessary to avoid danger?

Will it even help or does experience in fact show me that it makes the outcome of "failure" more likely? And even if I did get nervous, could it be any worse than how I've been for some time now? And I thought that I'd just deal with it as it happened and take it. 

...and it worked. I quietened my mind down. And my attitude of taking what happened when it happened made me less reactive so that I could pass over little things that in recent times I'd be afraid of people noticing.

I really have become very highly on edge, self conscious and stressed around people but today was a day when I stepped out of it and I have these, not a lot, but regularly. -My star sign said that I have 'good concentration' today and that my efforts will pay off. 

I like days like today! And I have modest ambitions: to be calm around strangers, be able to not only make but keep a few new friends, to be able at last to earn a living for my self (and be calm enough at work), and that's about it.


----------



## RubyTuesday

...actually, I just remembered that I've used this approach before and that it worked then as well.

I think I might right down the methods that work for me so that I can have a few to choose from for when I need them.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Simple things made me feel happier


----------



## ANCIENT

my last two days at work were o.k.


----------



## holtby43

I went to bed early and got up early.


----------



## ardrum

My car didn't get towed. WHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polar

Went to the dentist. That was fun.


----------



## holtby43

I made an old friend again! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I didn't ruin my coffee?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I left my house without meds and did fine.


----------



## christie

I talked to someone on msn for almost 2 hours


----------



## Just Lurking

Spent 9 hours today entertaining my two nieces (8 and 11 on their March Break). Couple hours watching TV and playing games, then took the bus and hit a movie, supper and couple of stores. SA? What SA? Too pre-occupied watching over them to give much thought to anxiety.


----------



## Noca

i went today without klonopin and survived!


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## Noca

i didnt feel suicidal today


----------



## ardrum

I got some decent work today!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I didn't let myself sleep late even after listening to my mp3 player till 3 am.


----------



## gozinsky

I couldn't really think of anything so I just smiled for no reason. Smiling is a good thing.


----------



## nothing to fear

had a yummy soy latte


----------



## User57854

I actually caught the bus I was running for this morning.


----------



## Noca

raped my typing test. 62 wpm on their crappy computers(i get 80 wpm+ at home).


----------



## Qolselanu

Today was very good!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I AM NEVER DOING THAT AGAIN EVER.

But yeah, feeling better after a good 11 hours.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I took my blood pressure tablet and didnt fall over straight after, as suggested may happen by my doctor who reminded me of the depressed robot off of Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy in an iranian way.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

i wasn't stoned by an angry mob today, that's good.


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## X33

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> i wasn't stoned by an angry mob today, that's good.


 :lol

I finally got a good night's sleep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My computer is working!


----------



## Polar

Got my *** in gear and cleaned the apartment.


----------



## saresare43

my best friend spent the night and we went out to eat and played board games and it was just a lot of fun!


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## LarryM

:spit Coffee was already made when I got up. :spit


----------



## gozinsky

I read part of an interesting book called "How to make anyone fall in love with you." It was entertaining and informative. And I laughed at myself which is very good for me rather than taking myself too seriously. :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I discovered an important skill for an overcompensator - staying QUIET and actually listening to people. Wow, talk about take the power back


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got to talk to you


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I got to talk to you


I would like to point out that Illusion is not talking about me. She is talking to someone else but just happened to follow my post.

And she still would like to be able to sing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to talk to you
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to point out that Illusion is not talking about me. She is talking to someone else but just happened to follow my post.
> 
> And she still would like to be able to sing.
Click to expand...

 :lol correct


----------



## workinprogress87

I did lots and lots of laundry


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## ardrum

I've been super busy at work.


----------



## gozinsky

a hot girl checked me out. She was on the phone and kept looking at me as I was walking by. That's always nice even if I can't talk to her. yet.


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## workinprogress87

I made some great coffee


----------



## gozinsky

I got some money.


----------



## workinprogress87

I didn't take two hours to get out of bed


----------



## LarryM

:banana I got a ton of stuff done and still have half the day to kick back :banana


----------



## SavingFace4

I had a flash memory, realizing once again that the Giants won the Super Bowl!


----------



## LarryM

SavingFace4 said:


> I had a flash memory, realizing once again that the Giants won the Super Bowl!


lol


----------



## TreeFrog

I finally got ahold of someone that I needed to talk to for a project I am doing for a class. I dreaded and hated making the calls (SA), but I did it! 

Later today I am getting my taxes done for free.


----------



## ShyFX

Got the day off and slept till 3pm.


----------



## ardrum

I am not giving in to despair in the face of stress.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

There's a dermatologist in the medical clinic I go to! She's new, and closer to home, and won't won't have to wait 3-6 months to go see her!


----------



## workinprogress87

I went out to eat with some peoples


----------



## Polar

Talked to some old friends? They're all nuts :stu


----------



## LarryM

Im good enough, Im smart enough and gosh darn it people like me


----------



## Noca

i dont feel depressed as of this moment.


----------



## ardrum

I am a bit more optimistic about the idea of a career change (inertia consumes me most of the time).


----------



## Noca

got 81.7% overall in a hard class


----------



## AlekParker

I got a bunch of errands done. Some included meeting with contractors and negotiating! I felt a little nervous before as i procrastinated, but when I was in the moment it wasn't as bad as I used coping mechanisms. 
WOOHOO


----------



## Polar

Another night out with my friends!! Sweet!..... :eyes

Seriously though, I don't understand what the **** is going on.


----------



## LarryM

I rearranged my room today. As it is were I spend most of my time it's a big change. I love this way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Well today is fine so far but since it's still only lunchtime I'll do yesterday's:

I cleaned my room!


----------



## workinprogress87

I cleaned our labspace 

If only my room were to easy haha


----------



## ANCIENT

some one was trying to get two $300 gift cards with a fake credit card today at work and i caught them. i think they got arrested, because the cop took me into a room and they were asking questions.

oh, and some people from SAS and SAF stopped by where i work to say hi.


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

it snowed


----------



## LarryM

Just got back from takeing my dogs to the park. It was fun.


----------



## workinprogress87

it was/is sunny


----------



## FairleighCalm

I changed a tire for a woman who was along I670. When I pulled the wheel off it surprised and literally tumbled backwards into my car. Verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry manly. She was appreciative and it was a nice easter because of that.


----------



## Noca

didnt think of suicide today


----------



## LarryM

Noca said:


> didnt think of suicide today


 :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## morningmud

I woke up on time today.


----------



## theturtle

I spent time talking to my parents about culture, childhood, goals for future, and life in general.


----------



## ardrum

theturtle said:


> I spent time talking to my parents about culture, childhood, goals for future, and life in general.


Nice!! I'd like to have one of those talks.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i was abiding by "newtons law" today and really didnt even get pissed off that bad......at all.........


----------



## Roped

I just watched a good movie I found out about on this site:Black Snake Moan


----------



## ardrum

I have regained the self-control I lost for a couple days (banning myself from a certain game).


----------



## Gerard

Piano lessons - Learned some more Piazzolla


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I really should find something cause I kinda feel like ****.

Uhmmm....I watched another movie. I enjoyed said movie. I did not eat as much as yesterday (not that I'm in any way concerned about my weight, just WHAT I eat). All my laundry is done. What else? I guess I feel productive..


----------



## User57854

I found a nice pair of blue jeans today for under $30. Thanks, Winners.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Overcame incident which, in the past, would have been "major, sickening and black depression" territory.

Ross


----------



## seanybhoy

Went to karate even though i felt really crappy and nervous as hell.


----------



## Noca

LarryM said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> 
> didnt think of suicide today
> 
> 
> 
> :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap
Click to expand...

 :thanks


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## Kelly

My mom and I made a yummy dinner.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## ardrum

I'm realizing how much I enjoy making little cartoons.


----------



## Noca

im high and mellow


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I actually got things done. And I'm about to get more done once I finish eating. And plus today was just a good day. Bit too cold, but good nonetheless. I have no complaints.


----------



## holtby43

I don't feel so alone.


----------



## Noca

made $120


----------



## LarryM

I got a new tv


----------



## HoboQueen

I get to leave class early tonight.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I did my homework. I'm using my time very wisely this week.


----------



## workinprogress87

I gets me compliments


----------



## ANCIENT

i don't know why (maybe because i lost some LBS) i felt very confident today at school. i felt like i could have talked to anyone.


----------



## LarryM

I have nothing I have to do today except my support group tonight. 

Awsome!


----------



## ardrum

I had an awesome dream about being around kittens. Goooooo kittens!

(I was hand-feeding one.)


----------



## LarryM

War kittens! lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

-Had an actual conversation with a girl in one of my classes. It was enjoyable, made the time go by faster, and reassured me that she doesn't just talk to me because I sit beside her.
-I got back a bunch of assignments in one of my classes and scored in the 80's and 90's on all of them.
-Didn't skip class although it was tempting.
-Got sooo much done. I thing I have a blister on my thumb from writing! But that's a load off my shoulders and I didn't put any of it off.

For once I feel like I actually earned a break.

Edit: forgot to add that I'm still taking half my prescribed dose of klonopin and doing fine


----------



## workinprogress87

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> -Had an actual conversation with a girl in one of my classes. It was enjoyable, made the time go by faster, and reassured me that she doesn't just talk to me because I sit beside her.
> -I got back a bunch of assignments in one of my classes and scored in the 80's and 90's on all of them.
> -Didn't skip class although it was tempting.
> -Got sooo much done. I thing I have a blister on my thumb from writing! But that's a load off my shoulders and I didn't put any of it off.
> 
> For once I feel like I actually earned a break.
> 
> Edit: forgot to add that I'm still taking half my prescribed dose of klonopin and doing fine


*high five*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

High five right back atcha :lol


----------



## LarryM

Im so greatful that I have been mean or insulting to anyone today. I haven't hid from or avoided anyone. I haven't sworn, spit or shouted,


But I have to get out of bed now... lol


----------



## workinprogress87

LarryM said:


> Im so greatful that I have been mean or insulting to anyone today. I haven't hid from or avoided anyone. I haven't sworn, spit or shouted,
> 
> But I have to get out of bed now... lol


lol

...I was introduced to Justice


----------



## holtby43

Feeling better today.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Im finishing my job today. Bit nervous and might even be a little sad for all sorts of reasons - but its a new chapter :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder

I feel good and energetic again today!

Wheeeeeeee!


*High fives everyone on this thread*


----------



## ardrum

Realizing it's Friday is good. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder

:ditto :yes 

*High five*


----------



## ardrum

*returns high five* (didn't want to leave you hanging there, lol)


----------



## CoconutHolder

Thanks, lol.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

uhhhhh...i finished a day at work when i kindof wanted to just go home....the affects of these adderalls is slowly decreasing, which is good....and i learned somethin new today, which i know its somethin, cause i always do, lmao, but it aint hit me yet on just what it is.....


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I heard an SAS'ers voice on my computer and it was cool!


----------



## Roped

i talked to a person on the phone that i have just chatted with on the msn before


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I napped...bigtime. Wow. But it was a much needed nap.

Plus it's FRIDAY!


----------



## workinprogress87

i don't know


----------



## Noca

2-3 days then its Audi time


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Audi! Der Deutschen Auto! Ja!!! I love Audis. MMmmmmm leatherrrrrr


----------



## ardrum

I finally spoke with the therapist on the phone after phone tag for over a day.


----------



## workinprogress87

*elbow fived a guy*


----------



## ardrum

I went to Little Italy (to eat), the art museum, the museum of natural history, and an Indian restaurant (for dinner)!


----------



## CoconutHolder

Wow, very exciting, Adam! Woot! 


I went to the mall. Bought a cute pair of pink sunglasses for my little girl...........and then came home and continued the day.


I can't wait for the warmer weather when there is more to do outside.


----------



## Gerard

Cool! 

Played piano most of the day.


----------



## LarryM

I took a bath with a candle, cup of coffee, ciggarett and playing an episode of House on my lap top.

It seemed the best way to start my Sunday ;-)


----------



## workinprogress87

I had some cinnamon sticks?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Cinnamon sticks sound awesome =p

Well today kinda just started for me but I feel good. Like I'm capable of dealing with everything - which is a lot more than I can say for yesterday. Talk about mood swings :eek


----------



## FairleighCalm

I wrote her a letter.


----------



## batman can

I had mashed potatoes and they were very tasty.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I socialized ........and I did pretty well too. yippy.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

i got another parrot..soon i will have an army...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Despite the fact that I woke up late today and felt quite unhealthy, my day was alright and actually went by pretty fast too.


----------



## Gerard

^Good.

Piano lessons today. Learned more Piazzolla.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

connected wit someone a little..just online though...nothign to celebrate...


----------



## ANCIENT

my sister came over with my niece (1 year old). she is so cute.


----------



## Roped

i felt comfortable and relaxed around my workingbuddies,was able to talk and joke about things somewhat freely.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

-had a nice walk to school this morning
-practiced more of that 'greeting people' thing yay
-got lots done


----------



## Gerard

That's great people. 

Planning what I want to process in therapy?


----------



## LarryM

My bro and I just got back from the park with the dogs. It was windy but warm and I had a good time.


----------



## Fireflylight

I learned a new way to knit


----------



## holtby43

I enjoyed walking the mutt earlier.


----------



## CoconutHolder

-It was a beautiful day.

-Took the kiddos to visit my sister and had a very nice visit. 

-My headache went away.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i punched a hole in my wall, ripped my closet door off, and made another hole in another wall because my parents snooped through my room and found my marijuana bowl...came home from work and argued more, and made low comments about one another like the way we do it in our family, then after that we "made up" and everything was better......lmao.....


----------



## ANCIENT

i don't feel depressed tonight! :banana


----------



## Gerard

Happened yesturday,

Had a good Mental Health Advocacy meeting. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My appointments went fine and were not scary =)
lol

And I only had one class to go to.


----------



## Drella

I received another letter of acceptance to graduate school today.


----------



## rufusmor

i got an 98 average in ap english :banana


----------



## Polar

Finally took care of that thing that has been worrying me for so long.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I felt good all day.

Did my workout.

Now I'll get more cleaning done which doesn't make me excited but its a good thing to do so I'll include that here.


----------



## batman can

I got my haircut and the hairdresser didn't try any pointless small talk. And it was loud as **** in there so it wasn't awkward either. woooo


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Skipped last class and slept for nearly 4 hours.


----------



## holtby43

I survived my psychiatrist appointment even though I knew it'd be fine all along. A hollow victory but a victory nonetheless!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

got a new perscription....


----------



## fraidycat

burned a new work out cd!


----------



## batman can

This is yesterday but whatever. Went to a baseball game with my friend, SA wasn't all that bad. Got to see a lot of drunken people get kicked out, there were a couple streakers which is always good entertainment. Oh and the Jays won too! Good times.


----------



## holtby43

I spent an hour and a half on the phone with a friend. 
Newcastle won. Again. :boogie


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i had a feeling of "normalness" today towards the end of work, it was wierd.....


----------



## ANCIENT

i got the best customer of the world today. it was a sweet old lady. she made me laugh.


old people are cool!


----------



## Noca

drove around to most of the pharmacies uptown asking for jobs.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Felt at peace and like I'm moving on. V good! It was 50% my responsiblity anyway.


----------



## CandySays

Watched a feel good movie and had some killer coffee, which really hit the spot.


----------



## workinprogress87

sort of figured out my schedule for next semester


----------



## LarryM

Im sitting on my couch with a wireless keyboard and mouse and reading all this on my 42" HD paslma .


----------



## Noca

Had a good date with this hot gurl tonight and managed to get a 2nd date with her


----------



## pariahgirl

boyfriend asked me to move in with him...still in massive shock..never thought anyone I dated would ever say that.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Had fun again hanging out with the oldies at one of those monthly lunches I do as part of volunteer work. 

I don't have anxiety around them and I think it's cos I don't feel the need for any of them to like me. 

Sometimes they're actually pretty funny. And I can't say that I get bored.

-feel bad though, cos I was lax getting into contact with the lady I'm supposed to drive (called her the night before) and she ended up changing plans. I actually got told off (you know, in one of those 'joking-telling you off' kind of ways). "You gotta keep these young people in line," the lady said. "Otherwise, they lose the plot." ...which is kind of true, actually.


----------



## jtb3485

I did my taxes today which means I didn't wait until the last possible minute. Getting them done a week early is big for me. Also I signed up for a social anxiety meetup group at meetup.com and confirmed that I will be going to the meeting on Friday. That will be scary :afr mostly cause I'll have to figure out something to tell my dad in case he asks where I'm going. There's no way I'm telling him I'm going to a social anxiety support group meeting.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Had a successful shopping trip.


----------



## TreeFrog

Glad I went to my therapist today, when I didn't really want to because I was feeling hopeless and tired of sounding like a broken record.


----------



## Noca

woke up on time after sleeping for about 30 hours.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Socialized a lot.


----------



## morningmud

My boss is playing golf today so he won't be coming into the office, sweeeet!


----------



## smalltowngirl

Installed my own LCD screen and now have my beautiful, wonderful laptop back. 

Also went out to lunch with my grandma. I love her!


----------



## RubyTuesday

Met with my old shrink to start medication. She gave me two weeks tablets of "Lexapro". -It's my first time trying any medication for anxiety. ....we'll see how we go...


----------



## Noca

got 92% on my final exam


----------



## ANCIENT

-she came up and talked to me... ops 

- i got a (friendly) hug from a girl at work (not the same one as above). :yes


...must have been the new shirt i wore...


----------



## CoconutHolder

Its soooooooooooooooo beautiful outside. We looked at a house and took the kids to the playground.

and its only 2 o'clock.

wheeeeeeeeeee

oh and I feel great!


----------



## ANCIENT

CoconutHolder said:


> Its soooooooooooooooo beautiful outside. We looked at a house and took the kids to the playground.
> 
> and its only 2 o'clock.
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeee
> 
> oh and I feel great!


so, the rhodiola rosea is working for you huh?


----------



## CoconutHolder

^^

Yeah, definitely.

I'm not sure yet if I like the Giami or the GNC brand better yet. I need a couple more days to experiment before I figure that out.


----------



## ANCIENT

i got my pills today in the mail (that was fast). i already took one. i hope they work.


----------



## CoconutHolder

good luck.


----------



## ANCIENT

thanx


----------



## Mr. SandMan

messed around with my user control panel....


----------



## FairleighCalm

Did not sign up for the same service event at church just because a really attractive blond did.


----------



## workinprogress87

got some work done


----------



## Polar

Feeling better than I did a few hours ago.


----------



## workinprogress87

went to office hours after not having gone...ever


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My day went fine. It was cold, but fine.
Nothing bad really happened so that's good.


----------



## ANCIENT

my sister came over and i got to see my 1 year old niece. she is so cute! she is the cutest baby i have ever seen.

she went home already. :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

It was WARM.

:nw


----------



## Noca

got perfect on my test today


----------



## Danu

had a therapy session over the phone for the first time and was able to answer the phone. It went well!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Got compliments on my weightloss and talked to Ashley.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Tis was a fine day indeed! 

And tomorrow will be even better!

Oh yeah, baby!


----------



## brandi95

well it started off bad. I lost my wallet and i have to get my passport in less than a month. i was going to pay the expedited fee, but my license was paper and the post office wouldnt accept it. I talked to this lady, and i started out with a big smile and a hey how are you and she said she would take my temp id. so now I can get my passport in time yay!!!


----------



## Gerard

I had a good therapy session yesturday (today).

That's great things are turning swell and positive for you guys. i really like that. Hope more good things come around. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## holtby43

CoconutHolder said:


> Tis was a fine day indeed!
> 
> And tomorrow will be even better!
> 
> Oh yeah, baby!


Can I borrow your attitude? :b

Had lunch with grandparents today and then went to the doctors.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Well half the day ended up being ****ty. I was all down and out. 

Then it got better. I cried it out a bit. Then took the kids to the playground for a couple hours and then visited my sister. Just got home.

I feel better now so thats good.

Wonder what tomorrow will be like. Should be interesting. Some psychological tests to take.


----------



## holtby43

Sorry to hear that, I hope today is better for you. 

I got up at 11am today! Thanks to the postman.


----------



## njodis

I slept for over 12 hours straight. Wait, is that a good thing?


----------



## ShyFX

Its ma birthday...and I get chocolate cake


----------



## CandySays

I talked to a few people at school who I like, but rarely get the chance to strike up conversation with


----------



## CandySays

ShyFX said:


> Its ma birthday...and I get chocolate cake


Happy Birthday!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

CandySays said:


> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ma birthday...and I get chocolate cake
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
Click to expand...

 :ditto :banana :banana :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I woke up today with an attitude that the entire day would suck due to blah blah blah. It didn't.

-I was able to walk in the sunnn and without a sweater at lunchtime because it was nice and warm then. Felt like the perfect temperature. Not hot enough to break into a sweat walking, not cool enough to bother with an extra layer of clothing.
-Didn't end up avoiding a class due to anxiety. I went anyway despite my worries, and things went smoothly.
-Finally got measured for my grad gown.
-I only have 1 class tomorow! I think tomorrow if it's nice and sunny again I'll go for a nice, long walk and take pictures


----------



## User57854

I had pizza for dinner. It was delicious.


----------



## Danu

I did well at my clinical site and really connected with my supervisor - laughing and chatting.


----------



## Beryl

I created a frustration thread earlier in the day. But good news came tonight. I got my transfer to the school I wanted to go to. I didnt even think I had a chance at all I created plenty of frustration threads about school over the year but im happy now.


----------



## redstardude

I said hi and smiled at someone I don't know that well and I felt good about it


----------



## ShyFX

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> CandySays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ma birthday...and I get chocolate cake
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ditto :banana :banana :banana
Click to expand...

Thanks for wishing me happy b-day Candy and Illusion.


----------



## batman can

Went to my grandparents and did some work for them and then played tennis with my friend.


----------



## Mister J

- My therapist says that I made wonderful progress in my session.

- I discovered this site!


----------



## Danu

it was my last day at this clinical site for school and I got really good evaluations!! yay!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Tylenol didn't let me down. Ummm but it better continue that behaviour because headache is le back.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Happy Birthday, Shy FX!!


Tis was a BEAUTIFUL day here. It was like 78 degrees today, blue skies, crisp air. Took the kids to the playground and they had a BLAST for about and hour and a half. Then we visited with MIL and FIL and some of the other grandkids were there. It was a very nice visit. Came home bathed and put the kiddos to bed. Then I ran to the grocery store for a few things. Now I'm relaxing and enjoying the cooler air blowing in through the windows. Its only down to 65 right now at 10:00 at night! 

Awwwwwwwww feels great!


----------



## CandySays

Visited a prospective college today and was very impressed. Beautiful day, lovely campus, friendly people=good day so far.

Oh, and I also consumed a delicious blueberry muffin.


----------



## estse

Spoke to cat.


----------



## ShyFX

*Re: Something good that happened todayThanks Coco! *

Thanks Coco! 

I got to sleep till 1pm, and I've got nothing to get done today.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

shot a basketball from the opposite end of the court, at the three point line, and banked it in lmao, but i wish it wasnt a bank, but its still kindof cool i guess...


----------



## holtby43

Got up at 10am and that phone call I was dreading was automated.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^
i guess that could be a good thing....

i got paid today  ....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Wearing glasses to school for the first time since 6th grade didn't bother me much.


----------



## CandySays

I did well on a few tests, had some random people say hi to me, and was able to smile at someone for once in a non-awkward fashion. Pretty cool. lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

the_outsider said:


> ^^ i think that you're actually cuter with glasses.


I haven't posted a glasses pic in ages. :con

My friend says they look nice on me. Idk. I prefer contacts for a few reasons anyway.


----------



## FairleighCalm

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Wearing glasses to school for the first time since 6th grade didn't bother me much.


I think girls who wear glasses are cute too. The nerd factor is powerful. I used to date this girl who was really emotional, an artist and not so eloquent, but when she put on her glasses it was like her IQ went up 20pts and an error of mystery abounded. She was actually smart but just young.

I started out depressed and anxious and did not give in. Listened to Eckhart Tolle, walked and thought, I can leave this behind. It's okay to let this moment happen. I'm still me. The next moment has new possibilities.


----------



## Polar

Finally got some ****ing sleep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

FairleighCalm said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing glasses to school for the first time since 6th grade didn't bother me much.
> 
> 
> 
> I think girls who wear glasses are cute too. The nerd factor is powerful. I used to date this girl who was really emotional, an artist and not so eloquent, but when she put on her glasses it was like her IQ went up 20pts and an error of mystery abounded. She was actually smart but just young.
> 
> I started out depressed and anxious and did not give in. Listened to Eckhart Tolle, walked and thought, I can leave this behind. It's okay to let this moment happen. I'm still me. The next moment has new possibilities.
Click to expand...

Hehe yeah, I didn't get any negative comments. I was jokingly called "four-eyes" by two of my buddies, but it was all in good fun, considering they both wear glasses :b
I was also told I looked sophisticated, and like I was trying to sell something. LoL.


----------



## Noca

im drugged out of my mindd


----------



## FairleighCalm

^Yeah, sophisticated is a good description.

So another good thing is I just returned from my free Veggie Burger at the Northstar on High Street. There is none better. I've turned into a vegetarian by accident. :con


----------



## holtby43

I got accepted for disability. It took long enough.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Toscy said:


> I got accepted for disability. It took long enough.


 :nw :nw 
**** I need that till I can handle the world. Wish me luck for when I see my new psych in May.

My good thing: Half day of school today! Yeahhh. And I think I fixed a few computer issues. Good stuff.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Felt rather charismatic in Starbucks, of all places.


----------



## holtby43

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got accepted for disability. It took long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> :nw :nw
> **** I need that till I can handle the world. Wish me luck for when I see my new psych in May.
Click to expand...

Good luck! It's taken me 7 months to finally get approved but luckily it's backlogging from the end of December at £63 a week. I like to call it my new job cause it's basically the same as working weekends, haha.

I got a letter today that I have my first appointment with a psychologist in May. She's going to do CBT with me I think. That's good news I guess.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^Thnx, and congratulations!

I'll have to find out if my psych does CBT. If not, books here I come.


----------



## FairleighCalm

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Felt rather charismatic in Starbucks, of all places.


Did you speak in tongues or handle scolding hot coffee with ease?

My goodness today was to listen to Eckhart Tolle's THRU THE OPEN DOOR. I'm like liquid calm.


----------



## HoboQueen

I realized there's only two more weeks until school is over.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I figured out how to do a screen shot of my computer. :b :lol


----------



## Noca

Toscy said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got accepted for disability. It took long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> :nw :nw
> **** I need that till I can handle the world. Wish me luck for when I see my new psych in May.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! It's taken me 7 months to finally get approved but luckily it's backlogging from the end of December at £63 a week. I like to call it my new job cause it's basically the same as working weekends, haha.
> 
> I got a letter today that I have my first appointment with a psychologist in May. She's going to do CBT with me I think. That's good news I guess.
Click to expand...

i got accepted for disability too. The whole process only took 3 days to get accepted and another 4 days to get my cheque


----------



## Noca

i handed out lots of resumes today and i feel good.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I can see everything clearly now for what it is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got to talk to my sis for about 45 mins on the phone =)
(she is quite the motormouth, but in a good way)

They're moving next week and getting another kitten! Can't wait for pics.
And she's still trying to find a way to come down for my graduation.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

got a higher dose of buspirone, but i dont know if they will work, i gotta wait 2 weeks, but its all progression.....


----------



## CoconutHolder

blew some bubbles

played outside

ate ice cream

had a good talk

wheeeee


----------



## slyfox

Waited in a very long line today with no panic attack


----------



## uskidsknow

I talked and laughed a lot with my sister.


----------



## frenchie

umm
i made some progress on an assignment..but not as much as i actually wanted to so i dont think that really counts.
i cant think of anything. today was a crappy day. 
well, actually i did talk to my mum on the phone which was nice. so thats one good thing.


----------



## holtby43

Noca said:


> i got accepted for disability too. The whole process only took 3 days to get accepted and another 4 days to get my cheque


Wow, that is fast. Looks hopeful for you then, Illusion!


----------



## Gerard

Congrats people. 

I walked the dog.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Browsers are working with fewer errors? I love you free trial program!

I had a good day today. Was quite PO'd that it snowed a bit and was cold but eh what can ya do.

-I got about 2-3 assignments ahead in one of my classes. 
-Initiated conversation with someone (this was important...I'm never the one to speak first so I figured I should let him know I'm not ignoring him or anything).
-Tests are over with. I've had x-rays, blood work, and an ultrasound. That should be enough to figure out what's wrong with me, right?
-Didn't miss anything in math class...I could have been back in time to go but I hadn't eaten/drank anything yet.


----------



## FairleighCalm

^Yay. I talked myself out of having ice cream for dinner.


----------



## CoconutHolder

ummm
had some drinks
it was nice
true story


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Didnt get gas
Kinda true story


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

FairleighCalm said:


> ^Yay. I talked myself out of having ice cream for dinner.


Opposite for me :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm

^Y so cruel? Rubbing it in like that? I hope you're reduced to eating cucumbers and tomatos tomorrow...AND you're out of salt. :kma 

I definitely am having ice cream tomorrow! And that will be, a true story.


----------



## Polar

Went for a couple of bicycle rides, which I haven't done in ages.


----------



## Noca

Toscy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got accepted for disability too. The whole process only took 3 days to get accepted and another 4 days to get my cheque
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is fast. Looks hopeful for you then, Illusion!
Click to expand...

unfortunately for her, she lives in NS and their disability system sucks ***.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Noca said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noca said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got accepted for disability too. The whole process only took 3 days to get accepted and another 4 days to get my cheque
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is fast. Looks hopeful for you then, Illusion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately for her, she lives in NS and their disability system sucks ***.
Click to expand...

Mmm no kidding there. Doesn't support apartment living, does it?
I have to move. Not that I don't want to, I just didn't think it would be this soon. I'd rather have a choice.


----------



## Noca

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Mmm no kidding there. Doesn't support apartment living, does it?
> I have to move. Not that I don't want to, I just didn't think it would be this soon. I'd rather have a choice.


guess you'll just have to move to Ontario


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Noca said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm no kidding there. Doesn't support apartment living, does it?
> I have to move. Not that I don't want to, I just didn't think it would be this soon. I'd rather have a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> guess you'll just have to move to Ontario
Click to expand...

Lol, original plan anyway.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Pizza.


----------



## smalltowngirl

I bought eight pairs of shoes (mostly heels) at yard sales today. About fifty cents a pair. They're beautiful! Practically new! :clap


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got a haircut.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Felt really good.

New dose of Lexapro is doing me great so far. Hope this stays.

Now I can get back to reality with a clear head. And that is a really good thing. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Didn't over-nap.


----------



## CoconutHolder

didn't throw up.


----------



## workinprogress87

took some good *** measurements


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i seem to be in a good mood for some reason....


----------



## Michael W

I got off work 4 hours early today.


----------



## TheGecko

workinprogress87 said:


> took some good *** measurements


You measure peoples asses? :b

I might be going on a trip with someone :boogie


----------



## ardrum

I made a new social contact (in infant stage though, so I don't want to cling to this).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I finished all the current Tourism assignemnts. All of them!
Now next class I can do work for other classes and then get ahead in those ones. Nice. Average-raising time!

Also - I'm pretty sure,
that I will be having a milkshake soon.

Edit: Oh yes, I have my milkshake. <insert Kelis joke here>


----------



## FairleighCalm

Ha! Beatcha to it. :b I Just finished off a chocoholic's dream milkshake. I'll have to walk extra tomorrow.


----------



## Polar

Looking through some recent documents, I realized that they're _wrong_, so they can go **** themselves.


----------



## CoconutHolder

beautiful day!

got a little sunburn on my cheekies.

had some fun outside.

did treadmill, pilates and yoga.

Now I'm all dressed up hoping for a place to go. Probably will end up being my sister's. :stu


----------



## seanybhoy

I went to Karate without beating myself up about how bad my hair or skin looks.
Caught up with some old friends today that i aint seen in ages.
Oh yeah and i'm still breathing i guess that's a plus.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

FairleighCalm said:


> Ha! Beatcha to it. :b I Just finished off a chocoholic's dream milkshake. I'll have to walk extra tomorrow.


Drat.
*breaks out calculator*
I will be walkinggg...approximately 52 minutes tomorrow. True story.


----------



## Noca

paid off $900 of debt


----------



## ardrum

I felt pretty good waking up.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

woke up before 12 pm......


----------



## CoconutHolder

i'm getting to talk to someone really really special


----------



## ardrum

I helped out a friend in a small, but good way.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Spent time outside on this lovely day!

And then I talked to my bestest friend in whole world on the telephone! 

I don't think I want this day to ever end.

Its so full of awesomeness and love.........awwwww

sweet.


----------



## ardrum

CoconutHolder said:


> Spent time outside on this lovely day!
> 
> And then I talked to my bestest friend in whole world on the telephone!
> 
> I don't think I want this day to ever end.
> 
> Its so full of awesomeness and love.........awwwww
> 
> sweet.


That's awesome! I want to go outside now!

I met another person on PoF, and this girl is totally amazing and is like my doppelganger (believe it or not). She's dorky and nerdy and fun. She's going to soon be moving to my city, and it turns out on my block as well. Nerds FTW!


----------



## workinprogress87

didn't die


----------



## Mr. SandMan

played decent basketball....


----------



## TheGecko

ardrum said:


> I met another person on PoF, and this girl is totally amazing and is like my doppelganger (believe it or not). She's dorky and nerdy and fun. She's going to soon be moving to my city, and it turns out on my block as well. Nerds FTW!


That's great, I'm jealous  What is PoF?

I went to town and sat outside with people and didn't freak out. Also I bought sunglasses 8)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

1st therapy session.


----------



## ardrum

GordonGecko said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I met another person on PoF, and this girl is totally amazing and is like my doppelganger (believe it or not). She's dorky and nerdy and fun. She's going to soon be moving to my city, and it turns out on my block as well. Nerds FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, I'm jealous  What is PoF?
> 
> I went to town and sat outside with people and didn't freak out. Also I bought sunglasses 8)
Click to expand...

Plenty of Fish. It's mostly used as a dating site, but I'm just targeting friends and it's actually going pretty well.


----------



## morningmud

I went shopping at lunch. Kohl's was having a good sale so in addition to picking up something for my mom, I got me some new gym shirts for $7 each!!!


----------



## workinprogress87

got a few high fives


----------



## ardrum

I'm reading the book my therapist recommended (even though it kind of sucks, lol).


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I had a good drum lesson and I'm learning some Dave Weckl stuff! Hurray for the hard things! And mullets.


----------



## HoboQueen

I failed a test and it didn't ruin my day.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I spotted a new sexy avatar somewhere on SAS


----------



## shyvr6

It's not raining.


----------



## ardrum

I didn't choke on my vitamin.


----------



## workinprogress87

made some good small talk


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

-still ahead in classes
-went on a 'feild trip' hah, if that's what you wanna call it
-most importantly - well i'll just keep that to myself


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> -most importantly - well i'll just keep that to myself


TEASE!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder

Went to my crazy doctor!

Got my hair done!

And something else. (I'm not telling either)


----------



## ardrum

I'm feeling distantly familiar pain again??


----------



## HoboQueen

It's the first day of my three weeks of freedom. :banana


----------



## workinprogress87

bleh I don't know


----------



## ardrum

HoboQueen said:


> It's the first day of my three weeks of freedom. :banana


Three weeks? Wow, I have the envy. I miss having extended time off.

Something good... something good...

I am happy to know that it's Friday!


----------



## workinprogress87

cured my nausea with a little soda


----------



## CoconutHolder

I stepped on the scale for the first time in about 2 weeks and wheeeee! am I happy with the results. I was NOT expecting that. I am keeping up this workout/eating regimine for sure. This is really awesome. Plus I feel good and strong. That is a good good feeling.


----------



## Noca

cured my nausea with some Zofran, ginger, and Maxeran


----------



## Noca

I heard an Aussie gal speak !


----------



## ardrum

I might be meeting three new people this month.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I had a nice nap.


----------



## CoconutHolder

had a nice visit with my sister


----------



## Gerard

An awesome piano lesson


----------



## HoboQueen

My house didn't catch on fire.


----------



## ardrum

My mom didn't die.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i got real pissed then ate something and calmed down....


----------



## CoconutHolder

EVERYTHING!

WHAT A FABULOUS DAY AND ITS ONLY GOING ON 4:00.

HELL TO THE YEAH!

I FEEL GREAT!

HOORAY FOR TODAY!


----------



## X33

Got my grades back, did better than I though I would. 
On the flip side, I asked a stupid question in one my discussions. Very embarrassing but not for this thread.


----------



## TorLin

i decided to clean up my place,
now im suffering from some allergies
*SNEEZE*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

A guy that just so happens to be in two of my classes finally talked to me today. For whatever reason I figured he wasn't interested in talking to me at all, but that must've been my anxiety acting up.

I also did some major cleaning in my room.


----------



## ardrum

I am feeling far better than I felt last night!


----------



## CoconutHolder

Today was one of the best days ever! :stu 

*sings Spongebob Squarepants song, 
"It's the Best day ever! (Best day ever)
It's the Best day ever! (Best day ever)"*

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## holtby43

Finally got my hair cut!


----------



## RubyTuesday

I had an awesome day again attending a lunch as part of my 'volunteer work'. ...I feel like a kid again, as in really good and like I'm fine the way I am.
-Don't know exactly what it is, but there's something about being with people in which you don't have to 'perform' in order to get their acceptance; and in which you are perfectly able to just be yourself.


----------



## BeautifulSorta

I've got good connection with a girl in one of my classes today. I also told her I was shy and introverted sometimes, and it actually turned out very well.


----------



## ardrum

I contacted a dozen new people today!


----------



## ShyFX

Didn't have to work. :banana


----------



## X33

I just ate half of a large pizza from Dominos. mmmmm that was good!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I found out I am healthy (physically), although I was kind of hoping for opposite news.


----------



## HoboQueen

I sat around all day and did nothing.


----------



## njodis

Was offered a beer, meaning she miraculously didn't think I was 12 years old.


----------



## ardrum

It's not raining?!?! YAY!


----------



## DB71991

ardrum said:


> It's not raining?!?! YAY!


lol, wish i could say that, i got soaked earlier.
i was nominated for student of the year in my course last week. :boogie so i have a 1 in 5 chance of winning because i was one of the top 5. 
i was really surprised aswell cause i am so quiet in my class and the class had to vote individualy, so some people must like my artwork.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

No hurricane winds today. And I actually went to class and got work done.


----------



## ardrum

I'm able to sort of look outside of my world today and see that my future doesn't necessarily have to be wrapped up in jobs similar to what I'm doing now.


----------



## seanybhoy

Bought some Armani boxers to cheer myself up.


----------



## ardrum

Payday!


----------



## seanybhoy

ardrum said:


> Payday!


Nice one mate mine aint til Sunday.
Your turn to get the rounds in then :drunk


----------



## Mr. Orange

called up a bird, went to the gym, jogged, and im hanging with some mates tonight


----------



## HoboQueen

It rained for a couple of minutes and it was fabulous.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Played outside. 

Very nice day out today.


----------



## ardrum

I need to contribute to this thread...

I found out a friend of mine is going to be visiting the area this weekend, so I might actually go out Saturday.


----------



## ANCIENT

i don't feel depressed. :banana


----------



## flee_ur.self

i laughed alot today and i told one of my friends about my anxiety problems
this is a good discussion


----------



## ANCIENT

I got some good advice last night.



the offer is still on the table, my treat...


----------



## Noca

i talked on a phone with a girl today and I wasnt all that anxious


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I finished the booklet!! 

It's twice as long as it was supposed to be, but oh well. I'm at peace knowing I left nothing important out.

It was nice and sunny outside this afternoon. I even put some shorts on and tanned on my deck. Uhm, but spiders drove me away before too long.


----------



## Drella

I bought Tom Waits concert tickets this morning. I was extremely excited to see that I was on row 1. Then, I came to realize that it said row _I_. Was crushed, dreams were shattered, suicide contemplated, etc. This was no time for ambiguity, Ticketmaster. Bastards. However, I did find out that I get to go, which is something good that happened today.


----------



## seanybhoy

Went to work enough said.


----------



## ANCIENT

Drella said:


> I bought Tom Waits concert tickets this morning. I was extremely excited to see that I was on row 1. Then, I came to realize that it said row _I_. Was crushed, dreams were shattered, suicide contemplated, etc. This was no time for ambiguity, Ticketmaster. Bastards. However, I did find out that I get to go, which is something good that happened today.


oh cool! tom waits kicks ***!


----------



## HangNail

I went to guitar center and ordered a new amp
the guy working there was really nice


----------



## Anonymous for now

Had an interview today and as I was leaving the hiring manager shook my hand and said he was 'very impressed'.


----------



## HoboQueen

I went hiking this morning.


----------



## seanybhoy

My lil sis put a meal on for all my family and relatives.
The food was great and i caught up with some old faces all n all a good experience.
Oh yeah i got my wages early too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

-I feel better than I did last night
-I was up earlier this morning, so I should have no trouble sleeping tonight
-Cleaned hamster's castle (lol). My mom is such a sucker for his cuteness, but really I think there's enough room for him to roam around now with 2 cages and a lookout tower. One of the cages has a little roof spot. He's got 2 wheels, many places to sleep, a food dish he can fit inside, fancy winding slide thingy up to the main wheel, etc. Aww he's so cute when he's sleeping :mushy 

And I think he's going to be fine. He's acting normal again.


----------



## Noca

applied for several jobs


----------



## CoconutHolder

Bought my son a bicycle for his 4th birthday which is tomorrow. Awwww little guy is getting so big. All ready for his party tomorrow. He is so excited!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

woke up and didnt feel like ****....


----------



## Mr. Orange

Today I didnt even have to use my a.k.
I got to say it was a good day.


----------



## workinprogress87

didn't die on the interstate


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Thankfully, I didn't let my negative emotions take over.
I'm so relieved when it's temporary like this.

:nw


----------



## holtby43

Got up early and I'm feeling somewhat positive.


----------



## ardrum

I've got multiple things to look forward to in the next few weeks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I attepmted to make french toast - and it didn't suck.


----------



## holtby43

I'm looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## seanybhoy

I got called "Exceptional" by my martial arts instructor ( I know skillz eh)
And on the way home i got hit on by a car full of girlies, I just played the shy guy act though cos i felt a bit ops .


----------



## holtby43

I just helped my dad outside clear the gutters and then ordered my provisional license. I'm on a roll!


----------



## HoboQueen

I went outside to throw some garbage out and I saw tumbleweed roll by. Tumbleweed amuses me for some reason.


----------



## Noca

had an amazing sleep/dream


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Didn't skip class. 
Got exercise. 
Work done.


----------



## ardrum

I successfully approached some people at work that I was told to address. It was a bit chaotic, and I approached the wrong person once (doh, wrong Mary!!), but I did it.


----------



## Gerard

That's awesome you people. I'm glad.

I had a good therapy session today.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Noca

Just finished my college course with a mark of 95.8%


----------



## CoconutHolder

I woke up after being shot at in my dream. Thank the Lord cuz it was scary.


----------



## ardrum

I haven't been too nervous about meeting someone today who is essentially a total stranger.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Recieved a positive response from my mom after she read my booklet about sa


----------



## ardrum

I successfully have my vacation days locked in! I'm taking off June 5-10.



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Recieved a positive response from my mom after she read my booklet about sa


Wow, that's awesome!!


----------



## HoboQueen

I have the house all to myself today.


----------



## ardrum

She cancelled, but still wants to move it to tomorrow.


----------



## holtby43

Man Utd won! 



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Recieved a positive response from my mom after she read my booklet about sa


Cool, good idea.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Was feeling depressed but after listening to some music, feel much better.

Someone on this forum said something along the lines of music keeps us sane. I agree 



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Recieved a positive response from my mom after she read my booklet about sa


That's wonderful :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder

That is great, Illusions!


I had my first CBT session today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Thanks guys :group 

*sniffle* :b


----------



## ardrum

I'm proud of myself today for last night... That took some courage, and I'm sooooo glad I didn't pansy out, given the circumstances. :yay


----------



## ANCIENT

yesterday i went out with some friends that i haven't seen in a while. we went out for pizza (i know, i'm not suppose fast food. i just had to eat some.) and beer. and later that night we hanged out and drank more beer until 4:00am. i haven't had this much fun in a long time!


----------



## holtby43

Had my last appointment with my current psychiatrist. I didn't find her helpful at all. Now I'm moving on to a different one.


----------



## ardrum

ANCIENT said:


> yesterday i went out with some friends that i haven't seen in a while. we went out for pizza (i know, i'm not suppose fast food. i just has to eat it.) and beer. and later that night we hanged out and drank more beer until 4:00am. i haven't had this much fun in a long time!


Nice!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Finally got those pics I wanted.


----------



## spinal97

Went to go see the psychologist for an emergency session after last weekend. I was in really bad shape with my depression. I felt better afterwards and I went to the gym for an hour.


----------



## ardrum

I'm not feeling as much like a zombie as I expected I would today.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i got some valium...


----------



## workinprogress87

nothing in particular


----------



## soldierforchrist

im proud that i woke up too day


----------



## Polar

Got something that's been bothering me sorted out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Didn't skip any classes.


----------



## seanybhoy

Went to work and **** even though it was one of those days when my body was sweating,shaking,freaking out and just being an *** in general dunno lame i guess but **** it it's a personal triumph.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Went to an amusement park!!!! Wheeeeeee!!!

IT WAS ****ING AWESOME.


----------



## Noca

i survived without getting too sick...


----------



## Gerard

That's really great you guys/gals.

I'm writing passionately a letter. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## FairleighCalm

I acknowledged that I was depressed, cried and did not over-freak about it. I let it come and go. I know better times are on the way.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

got a hold of some klonopins......


----------



## Gerard

That's great bignate and FC.

Parents agreed to shell out $1000 for me to attend a Progoff Journaling Workshop! 

- Gerard


----------



## aries

made several important phone calls, cleaned, vaccumed and swiffered (wet jet) for the first time in months... so much dust and dirt... how was I living like that.


----------



## Gerard

Awesome aries. Good for you! Cheers. 

Visit my grandparents in the ceremony (love you guys) and dined out somewhere to celebrate Memorial Day with parents. 

- Gerard


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Gimme a second...I'm searching.

...

....

Right, I'm ahead again in schoolwork.


----------



## CoconutHolder

um lots of stuff was good today.

just don't feel like getting into detail.

its a BEAUTIFUL day. yayayayayay


----------



## seanybhoy

Sunbathed for 2 hours today then went to Karate.


----------



## spinal97

I actually didn't feel like crap all day


----------



## redstardude

Did a presentation today.
Felt Ok doing it.


----------



## BeautifulSorta

I had a great day yesterday (despite the constant raining). Hope this one will be just as fine, though I doubt it since I have to study all day long.


----------



## Polar

I actually did something productive.


----------



## Noca

i didnt bleed today....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I refrained from drop-kicking the box. I also saved it from an ant infestation. You're welcome.


----------



## FairleighCalm

LOL. "the box"?

I didn't run over any children in the crosswalk when I passed that b-hole going 4mph, c'mon people!


----------



## CoconutHolder

God definitely made some amazing things happen.

Now I pray that he/she gives me the strength and wisdom to succesfully heal myself so my light can shine brighter for God, myself and others....


I love you, God. Thank you for everything and please give me all the help, angels, guides, that I need to help me through the rest of this journey.

God bless everyone.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

one more day till my phyc appointment.....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

FairleighCalm said:


> LOL. "the box"?


My dad keeps ordering stuff, off ebay I'm guessing, for his 'radio room' (brother moved out in January and immediately it became his prize possession). He loves his ham radios! 
Yeah, I didn't know what they were either.

Drop-kicking urges come from knowing that although we're lacking money, he has his own little savings account. Yes he is 56 and entitled to do whatever he wants with the money he earns, I'm just sayin. Sometimes there are more important things to focus on. Why doesn't he save up for retirement?

----------------------------------------------

I got more spring pics today. It's still blowing a gale outside, but that's this city for ya. Hoodies do the trick.


----------



## FairleighCalm

^Ah, men and their darn boxes and hidden accounts!!


----------



## seanybhoy

Went to karate even though i have a huge burn marky thing on my neck .
It felt like social suicide but **** it i done it and thats all their is to it.


----------



## CoconutHolder

good therapy session


----------



## ardrum

I bought a new shower curtain to replace my bubonic-plagued one!! :boogie


----------



## leppardess

When I got up, I was actually in a good mood, 2 of the radishes that I planted were ready for picking :boogie , the cat that sort of adopted me (or I adopted him... still wondering how all that happened... :con ) was in a good mood this morning. Plus, I helped my b/f put an air conditioner in his Mom's room today.


----------



## Noca

Didnt think of suicide today


----------



## holtby43

Got up before midday.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

have an orrentation today at 10 pm....


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Apparenty theres a Danny Carey instructional drumming DVD. I will be needing to own this.


----------



## Polar

Penguins won.

I guess that was last night and not today, but whatever.


----------



## ardrum

I slept so well last night!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ mm yeah my bed and I had a good time last night yes we did 
I get to sleep in tomorrow wheeeeeee. Off class first period in the morning ROCKS.

There is a chance my sister still might be able to make it down for my grad ceremony - which is ****ing awesome. I talked to her today and was so surprised. I thought it was already a given that she couldn't get a good flight/time off work.


----------



## Hoppipolla

I went to the psychiatrist and got my first pack of pills. I think that's pretty good...


----------



## Gerard

That's great people.

1) Wrote a bit for the letter I want to send to previous therapist.
2) Exercised a little
3) Played piano
4) Read a little on mental health advocacy books I checked out from MHA-SF yesturday.
5) Called Mental Health Board

Yeah, I had a good day. I think. 

- Gerard


----------



## Polar

Finally cleaned up the apartment.

Well, except the bedroom, but that is such a mess I think I'll just buy a new bedroom.


----------



## ardrum

Hoppipolla said:


> I went to the psychiatrist and got my first pack of pills. I think that's pretty good...


What pills did you get? I went a couple days ago and now have had a couple days with Paxil.

I feel weirdy again today, but it's not bad... so... it's a good thing that happened today!


----------



## CoconutHolder

Polar said:


> Finally cleaned up the apartment.
> 
> Well, except the bedroom, but that is such a mess I think I'll just buy a new bedroom.


LMMFAO!! That is how I am. When things get too messy I'm like, time to buy a new one! ah ahahahhaha


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Or push it all into the cupboard. Thats my favourite method. Now I am afraid to open the cupboard. There is a tidal wave of receipts and gas bills waiting to crush me


----------



## HoboQueen

After a week of staying up all night every night, I finally normalized my sleeping schedule.


----------



## ShyFX

Three paydays this month!


----------



## RubyTuesday

I got a second prescription for lexapro.


...pretty much told my shrink that I wouldn't mind being on the stuff indefinetly, since I feel more my self on them than I have without them in a while in fact.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Had a little speakie


----------



## holtby43

Got up super early and haven't had a nap yet. I can make it!


----------



## ardrum

It's over halfway through the day workday! :boogie


----------



## Polar

I didn't forget to breathe.

And my heart didn't forget to beat.


----------



## ardrum

I received some awesome photos of my sister and my niece/nephew. I can't wait to see them for 6 days next week (likely a much needed SAS vacation as well)!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Good day at school.

I also put things into perspective, looking at all my options. Didn't make me jump for joy necessarily, but I'm putting it on this thread because I may have figured something out finally.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I think I'm figuring a lot of stuff out too. Straightening myself out once and for all. Every aspect.......one at a time, a step at a time. I'm on my way.


----------



## Gerard

^ That's great, you people. 

I called previous therapist, a previous counselor, the volunteer center, and long friend and with each one, it went well. I understand more of what's going on with me and my friendship problem more than ever now.


----------



## ardrum

I'm feeling super!


----------



## User57854

I read a lot, which stopped me from crying.


----------



## fraidycat

even though it's sat night and im home, i like being able to catch up on my magazine reading..=P


----------



## RubyTuesday

...not a lot, really. It was an easy enough day. And I did get a great feeling driving when the sun was really bright after it had been pretty misty.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Made some money last night, got up early this morning.


----------



## Gerard

^ Awesome. Awesome. Awesome! That's wonderful you people!

Had a very, very social time playing tennis. And a good wonderful long talk with my mother. (Love you mom's) 

I am seriously breaking open my social life. I feel myself growing, growing, growing.

Simple personal insights: Shadow work (A BIG MUST, first), showing curiosity and interest in people, disclosing yourself, relating, complimenting, resonating with them, warm greetings, smiling, etc. 

And there are other things that are going to happen in this month alone. This month will be really my first breakthrough of my social life and my social potential.

I can just feel it. 

Anyway.


----------



## seanybhoy

Nothing much just caught up with a few old faces for a little while.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

heard a song with a certain beat that makes me think there could actually be hope...


----------



## CoconutHolder

Pretty much everything was awesome about today. Today and a great and beautiful day!


----------



## workinprogress87

I smiled


----------



## Gerard

That's terrific you people.

I called her (previous therapist) and she was there, and there was somethings about what I wanted from her, and she said something to me, something that was hard to hear, but she was supportive to me still and still cared for me and stuff. And she told me to discuss about these feelings towards her with my current therapist and to also tell my current therapist to give her a call also as well. 

I understand a bit of what I think is going to happen (disappointment in want I wanted), though I know I'm allowed and can still reach her to say hi from time to time. She is still not gone from my life which feels good still. I still have her there with and still with me. 

During the couple of talks we had, she's so amazed, so proud, and so happy of me, of how far I have traveled and grown as a person since when I last time worked with her. 
And it was nice to hear that from her.

And that she still strongly cares for me which always feels good.

So yeah. I had a good meaningful call with her.


----------



## ardrum

Nausea is gone! :boogie


----------



## Polar

Didn't feel like crap.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

OOh LOTS!!

1) Bought a clave block and fitting for a pedal, a bass drum practice pad, a nice big coro bell and drum clamp, 3 pairs of drumsticks and a kit tambourine.
2) Figured out a pattern using the above with three-limb independence
3) Had a great therapy session
4) Spoke to someone nice via PM
5) Listened to some awesome christian rock
6) Had some nice genuine chats with people in shops
7) Prayed
8 ) Felt like my dreams might be coming true


----------



## seanybhoy

My Armani boxers finally arrived ( i know how materialistic but Ssh ! )
Had a great karate session
And bumped into an old friend that i aint seen in years he was cool i'll probably meet up for a beer and a chinwag with him soon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm listening to a pretty great song that makes me happy and stuff.

I chatted with who I hoped to. Been way too long.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Went to the playground. 

Another very nice day outside. 

Talked to a friend.


----------



## Babygirly

..woke up early... and stayed up all day. first in a looong while


----------



## HoboQueen

I survived my first day back at school.


----------



## Cheesecake

No friends came to visit me. So nice.


----------



## slyfox

A coworker offered me a free aquarium setup. Should be picking it up thursday.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

filled an application and am going to turn it in and get a job.


----------



## soldierforchrist

Iguess the only good thing that happaned today is i survived it, besides that im going down the wrong path


----------



## Noca

got my car back yay!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I walked all the way to the mall and back...in flip flops. My feet are in bad condition but I got lots of exercise and my arms are more tanned. Bought another pair of jean capris & a hoodie. 

Oh and the side effects weren't as bad as I was expecting since I raised my dose of glycopyrrolate today to 1mg away from the max. (for hyperhidrosis). I didn't break into a heavy or noticeable sweat and it was freakin hot out. Go pills! Probably the best experience I've had with that particular med.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

LOAADDSSAA stuff was good today. Erm, I had a 5 HOUR chat with my old supervisor, he is super Mr Listeney-to-me guy, we get on real well  I think I may have solved an emotional problem with his daughter too which is nice.

Ummz then I figured out how to apply my one foot roll on my right bass pedal to my left foot, and I think I have invented a new technique which is nice and I might release a crappy DVD for about $60 a throw.

Urr had some choccy cheesecake. Yeah!!


----------



## Mr. Orange

today i didnt even have to use my AK...i gotta say it was a good day


----------



## HoboQueen

Obama clinches the nomination. :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder

I got to love on my beautiful chiddlers all day.


----------



## quietgal

Was relatively productive today. Went to the gym, cleaned out my drawers, ordered something off Amazon, learned how to cook a new dish, and saw Iron Man with my parents.


----------



## erik

Had my first annual review at my current job and it went pretty well. I was told I need to work on my communication (I knew that was coming) but did well in all other evaluated topics. I even got a raise. Yay!


----------



## seanybhoy

Well it was yesterday but **** it i was'nt here yesterday so anyhoo i spent the day catching up with some of my old friends you know the script but yeah it felt good to just get a break from the weights, the therapy , the karate and just to be away from this town for a day so all n all it was good , 
Oh and my new clothes arrived this morning which was nice to wake up to.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Good therapy session. I think I like this one.


----------



## holtby43

Feelin' good!


----------



## CoconutHolder

Felt great! 

Played and loved up on my lovely chiddlers. awwz 

Worked out. 35 minutes on the treadmill on a high incline, 2 miles it was. Then did a full session of yoga. It felt great.

OOOOOH I got to talk to my bestest friend ever today. I may be going to visit her on Saturday and I'm REALLY excited about that!

I got some cleaning done. 

Got to relax........

Got to do something with my hubby. 

Twas a great day in Cocoland.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I visited Win (the old lady I see each week) and we had another great chat together.
She told me all about what goes on at the old peoples' get together she goes to. -Old ladies fighting over 'their seat' on the bus etc :lol

...pretty amusing stuff 

Oh, and I might be going with Win to Bingo pretty soon!!
...READ IT AND WEEP, *SUCKERS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana :b


----------



## flyonthewall

i've been taking a dog obedience class with my pom, bubble, and today we had our test, and...

bubble got the highest score!!

i'm so proud of her.

(ok so technically it was yesterday, but whatever)


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

^^^ whee! yay for bubble and you!!


----------



## nubly

slicenrice said:


> today i didnt even have to use my AK...i gotta say it was a good day


haha that was back when rap was good (IMO of course)


----------



## CoconutHolder

^^every time I think of this thread, that song pops up in my head. true story. I agree though, old school rap is the best. :yes ^^


----------



## seanybhoy

I had a good therapy session today .
My shrink was very encouraging and positive towards me and i actually feel like i'm moving forward with my life steadily of course.
But yeah it's 2 steps forward 1 step back for me but it's better than a kick in the nuts.


----------



## CoconutHolder

seanybhoy said:


> I had a good therapy session today .
> My shrink was very encouraging and positive towards me and i actually feel like i'm moving forward with my life steadily of course.
> But yeah it's 2 steps forward 1 step back for me but it's better than a kick in the nuts.


 :banana


----------



## seanybhoy

CoconutHolder said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a good therapy session today .
> My shrink was very encouraging and positive towards me and i actually feel like i'm moving forward with my life steadily of course.
> But yeah it's 2 steps forward 1 step back for me but it's better than a kick in the nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> :banana
Click to expand...

Awwz :thanks


----------



## Mr. SandMan

woke up early....


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I figured out I can play 16th note double bass drum licks at 200 beats per minute. My aim is to max out my metronome at 250 and then post it on youtube to get flamed and get called gay because my pedals arent on fire / i am not juggling midgets at the same time.


----------



## CoconutHolder

juggling midgets, lol lol lol.

Sofar today I felt really good. Wheee!

Um.........had a good therapy appt - made some goals.

and played with the kiddos a lot and loved on them. 

Spent some time in the sunshine.

and talked to my special friend who I didn't get to talk to yesterday.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

lol yeah at that 

Oh and this. This happened.


----------



## HoboQueen

Some people at school complimented my writing.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

got a little money in the right way, and ive been waking up early each morning and im liking it cause i have the whole day to look foward to, i guess....


----------



## seanybhoy

My t-shirts arrived this morning includng a Mr. Grumpy one with one of the Mr. Men guys on it ( i know how immature eh ) you gotta love it lol...


----------



## Gerard

Awesome, awesome, awesome.

That's all wonderful you guys/gals.

For me, I tried helping my uncle with a computer problem.


----------



## Anonymous for now

Well, I got the job that I interviewed for two weeks ago and have been working for a week. It's nice, takes me time to get to know the people. Here's hoping.


----------



## Sean Swenson

I finally had the courage to say that I need a therapist... I also got $250 from the school for being the Salutatorian, so I'm going to open a bank account tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT

someone told me that i smell good. 

...yes, thats the highlight of my day. how F**king sad is that?


----------



## CoconutHolder

stuff in general


----------



## CoconutHolder

Took the chiddlers to see my brother and his girlfriend. And did a lot of cleaning.


----------



## X33

watched The Office


----------



## ardrum

I now own a kitten that I found as a stray. The poor thing has a fever, but I got it into the vet... I'm treating her with antibiotics twice daily. She was soooo afraid of people, but I've eased her into socializing with empathy and patience. The little furball loves to be held now!! YAY!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^^ Awww 

I feel better than I thought I would on a sudden higher dose.


----------



## Polar

I've just been generally feeling good today. Much better than most days lately.

But I suspect it won't last until tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

played alot of basketball and my tan is setting in....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Bought a really nice bikini for a GREAT price.


----------



## seanybhoy

I was jogging to my karate session and a little group of kids were gazing at me and one was like " You are soooo cool mister" and stuck out his thumb aww man i felt sooo ops .


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I figured out how play some freakin cool double kick drum patterns to a metal track. I felt really cool and talented. I liked it :yes


----------



## holtby43

I quite like my new psychiatrist. Had a really good night. She's prescribing me Lexapro next time I go.


----------



## Noca

got offered an internship!!!!!


----------



## TorLin

got my asthma inhaler for free today, the pharmacist used a coupon for me. better than paying it for full.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

i heard a cute little mewster, mewing through my pooter

aww so WICCLE


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Today was good for the most part.
Yesterday too.


----------



## CoconutHolder

meh
it was okay
i survived


----------



## seanybhoy

Just stuff in general or sumfin.


----------



## Polar

Got some work done and stuff. Mhm.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a good game of football with friends and watched one of them feed the birds hashcake you had to be their just one of those things.


----------



## leppardess

My b/f and I cooked dinner for his parents today and everything tasted great!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I left my house.


----------



## ardrum

I took a walk (even though I felt worse as it went on).


----------



## workinprogress87

I flossed lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I have soup. I have bread. I have one beer. They are being eaten / drinked

yeh


----------



## ardrum

I ordered the complete series of The Twilight Zone and Arrested Development for my birthday. Go me!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Wait .. you're buying YOURSELF birthday presents?

Whens ya bday anyways??


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a good karate session and my bro's making me dinner for a change.


----------



## ardrum

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Wait .. you're buying YOURSELF birthday presents?
> 
> Whens ya bday anyways??


Yeah, nobody else will buy me anything (but I don't need gifts from people anyway). :lol

It's Thursday.


----------



## jtb3485

I paid off one of my credit cards completely. :banana


----------



## ketrin

i didn't have to drink pill to fall asleep last night! thats big thing for me!


----------



## ardrum

My kitty is happy to see me. That gives me something to look forward to when I come home.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My grandfather is out of the hospital.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I talked to someone who is super special and helped me and it wasn't even my therapist! Wheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ShyFX

I feel a million times better. Hope is restored.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Hmm... I felt really good today after I had a talk with someone. And the day was happy and full of fluffy stuff.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

woke up and didnt feel like ****, as for my anxiety, i really dont know, im still at an avoident stage in my life, but im also clean so thats probably why....now, to tech nine...


----------



## HangNail

I put in my application to work at payless shoes
I hope they call back :time


----------



## CoconutHolder

i had ice cream at Friendly's with my boy


----------



## workinprogress87

rediscovered a great pleasure of mine


----------



## User57854

I found out before it was too late.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

He gave me a big hug and asked me to sign his yearbook 

And that exam was cake.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I'm unsure of things and it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## srschirm

I saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

That was worth it I think!!!

Another cake exam woooooo.

IT'S OVER!~


----------



## Polar

Got lots of stuff done. Wheeee....


----------



## HoboQueen

I got a call from a job I applied for.


----------



## the new me

I ate a fresh strawberry from the garden.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

EXAMS ARE OVER

and my cousin is going to be a father.


----------



## Noca

took Adderall and even though my day was ****, I felt reasonably good.


----------



## jeepy97_21

I kept my mood very stable and had a very good day by not thinking negatively about anything, and thinking positive.


----------



## workinprogress87

blah blah blah


----------



## CoconutHolder

I called and made my consultation appointment!

I can't wait to do this!!!


----------



## ardrum

I saw this, which made me thankful that it didn't happen to me...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Huge shopping spree, and bday present came in the mail from my sis


----------



## CoconutHolder

This is about yesterday cuz I didn't get to write it.

I visited my bff!! Guess what? I get there and my OTHER bff is there too! She just got there! These are like my two and only lifetime friends and we never get to see each other. It was meant to be. 

I wuv them lots. :yes 


yay for yesterday for shizzle!


----------



## seanybhoy

Its 2am and i aint had a ciggy all day i think im gonna go to bed soon and tick off my first day as a non smoker.
"Crosses fingers again"


----------



## Mr. SandMan

been thinking rational and taking little steps and things seem to have gottin better today...


----------



## Eilicea

I got a decent night's sleep for the first time in two months, and I am now fully awake and functional!

Shame it's after midnight right now and I should be going to bed. lolz


----------



## rawrguy

my parents bought me my first car. :]


----------



## ardrum

My self-purchased birthday gift is to arrive today! Then again, it's coming by UPS, which NEVER drops off anything without a signature... so annoying, since you can't overrule their policy and voluntarily assume the risk of having them just drop it off anyway (which I'd otherwise do).



rawrboy64 said:


> my parents bought me my first car. :]


I hope it gets good gas mileage! :lol


----------



## emmitt

Today I spoke to an assistant professor at my university who I had never talked to before. I had been thinking about it all weekend and I was afraid I would immediately start to stutter but it all went fairly well. 
:banana 

Moreover, I thought I would be speaking inaudibly because of the terrible heat. 
Unfortunately, I tend to be unable to speak articulately to strangers when it's really hot outside. I often start mumbling after a few words. I can drink as much water as I want. It doesn't really help...
That's why I'm incredibly glad that it didn't happen today.


----------



## User57854

A cat I saw on my way to the bus stop this afternoon came over to me when I called it. It let me scratch its head/neck for a while which made me


----------



## jeepy97_21

its monday night and I Havn't drank any beer.


----------



## Eilicea

Today I bought a pair of black jeans and a white leather belt and I am going to wear them in conjunction with one another so help me God.


----------



## registan

I had an award!


----------



## CoconutHolder

I'm going to an amusement park!!!!!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

woke up at about 9:40...which is good...


----------



## emmitt

I've just completed the book of Job...it took me quite a while but I've finally read it...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I faced my phone fears.

-returned a call
-left a message 
-didn't put off calling to find something important out

Oh and I'm on the official grad list. I basically already knew that, but confirmation is good!


----------



## njodis

I had two yummy sammiches.


----------



## Illini_Pride

When my classmate graded my extra credit assignment, he gave me a 16/17 when I only deserved 6.


----------



## Ally

I met a girl, at the Residence I went to, who used to have bad anxiey and is really similar to me. She's so sweet. Awww Blesss. What a good day. =D


----------



## ardrum

I woke up and didn't feel sick! (I haven't been sick lately, but I'm trying to not take health for granted, so YAY for not having flu-like symptoms!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## seanybhoy

Went to Karate even though i look and feel like crap and still not smoking.


----------



## Polar

Went to the zoo. A good opportunity to shoot a lot of video and take some pics.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^^I wanna go to the zoo  

Rehearsal wasn't all that bad, I'm feeling better about tomorrow.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

^^^ goooo manga loghair girl


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

lol :b


----------



## Mr. SandMan

beat some *** in cornhole...


----------



## CoconutHolder

Went swimming. When I got home, I got some pieces of sand that were stuck in my eye for an hour or two out. What a relief. That sucked.

Overall tis was a good day.  The kids had a BLAST. :mushy


----------



## curi0us

Got started on going to the gym and was able keep up some small talk with a trainer.


----------



## ardrum

I came up with a dream to semi-retire early. Who needs this working full-time for 40 years??!? I'll keep on saving money like a demon now so that it can someday be a reality when the math is right.


----------



## seanybhoy

Got my back dated wages eventually, also had a good therapy session.


----------



## Ally

I got lots accomplished this morning around the house. Did some reading and went to school to see my therapist who I missed loads while I was at the residence. Plus I'm in a 'hyper' state which is always fun.


----------



## emmitt

:banana :banana Spain defeated Russia 3-0 I haven't felt better in the last couple of days. 
:clap


----------



## seanybhoy

Yeah Spain v Germany now thats a proper final !


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Revelations


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

IT'S OVER!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

^^^ ooo curious

Has this season of Desperate Housewives ended? The Bold and The Beautiful?

Barney and Friends?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

No, high school is over haha.
I don't really watch tv.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

oo congrats :yay are you universiting? 

What will you study?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Someday, & I have no idea!
*confetti smiley*


----------



## CoconutHolder

lots of good stuff.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Today I didn't even care about my SA...I gotta say it was a good day.


----------



## workinprogress87

did a favor for a professor?


----------



## Mr. Orange

workinprogress87 said:


> did a favor for a professor?


I am glad you left that ambiguous. I think I know what the favor was you sicko...I hope she (or he?) gave you an A for your services. :b


----------



## seanybhoy

ROFL ^^^
Better make it an A+ :lol


----------



## Aero

I officially graduated from high school and I went to pick up my diploma today


----------



## emmitt

Congratulations! :clap 

I found a two-euro coin today...yay... *yawns*


----------



## ardrum

Hmm... I received a raise today...it wasn't all that great though... taking inflation into account, it's a pay cut (2.9% raise). It's good I wasn't fired though...I suppose. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I had an awesome 14 hour sleep.


----------



## Eilicea

I got my first pair of Doc Martens (for $40 lol) Now I can kick in heads!

Oh also yesterday my friend managed to convince me that life doesn't suck. I don't know how the hell he did it.... :get


----------



## Black_Widow

I managed to get a couple of telephone calls out of the way today, which initially I was nervous about making. So guess that's a positive! 

Also catching up with some X Files episodes I've not yet seen. Always a good thing for me.


----------



## emmitt

I wasn't awakened by screaming children today...

Usually, I am jolted out of my dreams by my incredibly rude and noisy neighbors...


----------



## LarryM

I just woke up in a good mood!


----------



## emmitt

YEAH, I just got a prayer book which was published in 1902. :clap


----------



## Noca

im over my hangover woot


----------



## Black_Widow

Forced myself to speak to 2 people I hadn't spoken with for ages over msn today, which initially I felt really nervous about for different reasons. But am now glad I did. As even though one of them did turn out to be a little awkward, both outcomes turned out to be more positive than I anticipated.


----------



## Polar

Today was just a lot better than yesterday where I felt like complete and utter crap.


----------



## emmitt

Today has been quite good thus far. I haven't dwelt on the past and I haven't had to relive certain situations... 

I'm just feeling fabulous :banana


----------



## LarryM

No work today so Im off to play!


----------



## seanybhoy

Played football all day with a few friends, came home watched a triple bill of Everyone Hates Chris while stuffing my face, now gonna watch the second half of the Euro 2008 Final while drinking beer and eating pizza.
Lol Good Times.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

more like yesterday, but i played basketball and saw 'the happening', which was wierd but good...


----------



## Illini_Pride

I went out to eat breakfast with my dad.


----------



## Ally

I got surprise mail from someone sweet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Awwww ^


uhh I slept for 3 hours. that counts.


----------



## X33

Shook the mayor's hand.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I soaked up some rays.


----------



## Use Your Illusion

seanybhoy said:


> ...watched a triple bill of Everyone Hates Chris...


Love that show! Good man.

As for me. Started 2 conversations over MSN today and nothing terrible happened. I know that sounds really dumb but believe me, for me, that is progress. I always feel like I'd be harrasing people by talking to them, you know how it goes I'm sure.

Besides it beats doing what I did yesterday, sitting there waiting for my friends to talk to me and then getting really depressed when they didn't. Today I thought I'd try and avoid that by talking to them instead, so I did.

I'm sure my brain will pick me apart tomorrow about all the "stupid" stuff I said but right now it's all good. I'll take the small victories when I can get them.


----------



## HoboQueen

It's the last day of school. Well, until fall anyway. That's the one good thing about school. I can always look forward to it ending.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

wrote in my journal...


----------



## Mr. Orange

Today I didn't even have to use my AK...I gotta say it was a good day.



HoboQueen said:


> It's the last day of school. Well, until fall anyway. That's the one good thing about school. I can always look forward to it ending.


Last day of school is always great! Hope your summer is kickass...in the blistering heat of the desert. Blast that AC sistah!


----------



## Black_Widow

Watched some Scrubs episodes. Helped to take my mind off negative things and cheer me up.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Went swimming with my kids, sister and niece. Was a very nice day.


----------



## seanybhoy

Black_Widow said:


> Watched some Scrubs episodes.


Yeah scrubs is funny. Nothing like a funny programme to take your mind off ****.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I've decided, after that 3rd visit, that I do like my psychologist.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

turned in 2 applications with little to no anxiety, and i actually talked, and went to miejers to get a cd but they didnt ****in have it, which was upsetting, but i should get it soon...


----------



## Black_Widow

Well I'm nervous as anything about about going, and can't say I'm exactly looking forward to it, but was asked to 2 job interviews today. As well as hearing about a third job I'm being put forward for. After almost 3 weeks of hearing nothing, that's pretty good for one day and a sign that my CV obviously doesn't look all that bad!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I bought a sound system for my computer that I can also hook up to my mp3 player. Came with a handy little remote, bass is great, can go very loud, and the price was unbeatable


----------



## Black_Widow

Forced myself to make 5 telephone calls, most of which I easily could have put off or avoided.


----------



## Eilicea

I found a CD online that I've been looking for for a month. Also I might go to a hardcore show in August! :banana (if I'm proactive and make sure the moms doesn't plan any college visits for that date, lol)


----------



## Mr. SandMan

finally got tech nine, killer...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I phoned in 2 prescription refills instead of having my mom do it for me.


----------



## seanybhoy

Bumped into an old friend i aint seen literally in years anyhoo yeah just caught up with him bout the good old days etc and gonna join a Jujitsu class with him on thursday ya know any excuse to get out the house n all that.
But yeah it felt good seeing an old face after all these years.


----------



## njodis

I ate two hotdogs. =D


----------



## emmitt

I went to Town Hall today since I had to apply for a new ID card....


----------



## ardrum

I was approved for my first credit card ever.


----------



## seanybhoy

My lil sis made dinner for everyone today it was the bomb. lol


----------



## Ally

I went to "The Big Apple" in Colborne with Jason today! We got to go inside this huge apple and look out from the top ...it was purdy sweet.

Later tonight we went to a deserted laundrymat and gave each other rides in the little basket thingy. It was cute. aww blesss.

Twas a good day.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Hung out with my best friend!


----------



## jellyfish

I feel pretty good about my lack of zits today. Not that I'm actually lacking in zits, but the ones I have are small and few (compared to normal). At this rate, I'll have no use for my concealer next month. :clap 

My skin is very dry, though. I need to remember to moisturize after I put on my zit stuff.


----------



## RubyTuesday

The old lady, named Ivy, who I usually take to the monthly lunch group I do with my volunteering -well, when I dropped her off at her retirement village today: she kissed my hand!! :eek 

...It was _very_ sweet!

We have a kind of 'bond' now. I help her with her cane and handbag. She bought me lunch today!! :yes And we both went off to play the pokies!! :lol -courtesy of a special 'pensioner's discount coupon' from the RSL :lol ...BORING game though! :con ...we went back straight away!


----------



## flickaflicka

Yesterday I went to a Toast Master's club. I also told my friends Sasha and Chels about how I've been feeling lately.


----------



## Noca

I owned my court case today!! got acquitted of all charges


----------



## ardrum

Noca said:


> I owned my court case today!! got acquitted of all charges


NICE!!


----------



## emmitt

After several days of boredom I finally went together with a friend of mine to the video store. 
It's kinda sad that that's the most exciting event of the last two weeks...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^
you gotta start somewhere...good job...

called in at a job that i thought i could possibly get, and it would have been nice for me because it was a third shift stock job, but, the guy said he had like 100 aps. to check and he had interviews set up, i had a decent breifing on the phone and i said i would just call in 2 days, but im figuring ima have to get more applications and still look...and oh yea, i found out my parents are putting the house up for sale and we will be moving here sooner or later...


----------



## HangNail

watched 2 movies, went to the eye doctor and ordered some snazzy new glasses :troll 
http://www.otticagold.it/immagini/EA-9379-PFC-230.jpg


----------



## CoconutHolder

yays for all these good things. 

I went to the grocery store today and as I was walking up, a lady was pushing her cart up so I walked over to her and asked her if I could take it for her. She said yes and thanked me. So I felt good about doing that.

I felt a bit anxious in the store as I'm weaning off my klonopin but coped by refocusing and positive affirmations. So in all, it went well.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Today I didn't even have to use my AK, I gotta say it was a good day.


----------



## Caligula

...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

ice cube is that ****...

turned in another application, and he's talkin about he's gonna call me, and i just dont get, i guess i really am going to have to put on some retarded front and try to get a job, rediculous...


----------



## Polar

Made it all the way to Gothenburg in a day, thanks to some luck. One of the trains was about 30 minutes late, lucky for me as I was also late.

In total, an 11 hour trip using public transit. I had to take two buses, then a cab, two trains, another bus, and finally another cab.

And I didn't really feel anxious. Wheee!


----------



## seanybhoy

Spent a couple of hundred £££'s on my house today, 
I so wanted to spend it on clothes instead but my common sense took over for once.
Oh and got an application form from college too in a desperate bid to force myself back into the normal world.


----------



## forever_dreamer

My dad hit me on the arm-playfully-but it made me laugh and smile. I'm also concentrating on writing a new story.


----------



## ardrum

I'm going to bed.


----------



## emmitt

I ordered some pretty riveting books this morning. I hope I'll get them on Monday.


----------



## Caligula

...


----------



## Polar

Went to the amusement park!! Yays!

Roller coasters are awesomeee!


----------



## HoboQueen

It's cloudy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

She isn't ignoring me! :yay 

I don't get invitations very often. That's probably the first time I was the one to say "we should hang out soon". When she didn't reply straight after I got worried, since I jump to conclusions like that. And she was just really busy since summer started with working, and said she wanted to plan a whole day today with me before she leaves the province.


----------



## Noca

i got an invitation to lunch with a pharmacist for a job interview on Tuesday


----------



## njodis

I had TACOS!!!!11


----------



## X33

Noca said:


> i got an invitation to lunch with a pharmacist for a job interview on Tuesday


Job as a pharm. tech, then pharm. school and finally a pharmacist? Is this your plan? This is exactly what I had in mind 2 years ago, but I got stuck on the first part so I ended up in med. school. Well anyway, good luck.


----------



## ANCIENT

i got a complement on my looks today from a SAS member. he wanted to see a picture of me so i sent him one (after days of him asking for one! lol j/k). he said "i bet most girls look at you and want you" and "i wish i could wake up and look like that".

i think he was being very generous. i not going to say who it is. i'll let him come out if he wants.


----------



## seanybhoy

Played football all day in the sun with a few friends , got my wages and gonna chill the **** out and eat some pizza and have a beer.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Today blows so I'll talk about yesterday. There was:

-ice cream
-finding of old resumes
-finding of retirement home site
-finding I have a chance at getting a job there
-finding actual RH itself and figuring it might even be within walking distance.


----------



## shyguydan

I went outside with out having any reactions due to my allergies


----------



## Eilicea

I emailed an artist and told him his work was awesome, and he emailed me back and I think it really brightened his day. :warm fuzzy feeling:


----------



## ardrum

My wrist isn't bleeding today!!!!!!! (My kitten f-ed me up yesterday.)


----------



## Mr. SandMan

yesterday, i played basketball and went for a steal and ended up hitting the guys shoulder pretty bad, it felt like i got socked in the face, but i kept playing and then got a lay up and someone said "did i scratch", and i said "i dont know, did you?"...and i had blood on the top of my chest and someone said i was cut on my chin, and i went into my friends house and looked in the mirror and i had a decent little gash on my chin, which is a good thing...


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a good karate session today and got a much needed haircut this morning.
Oh and finally got my house redecorated and refloored.


----------



## ardrum

I had some whole wheat pasta and marinara sauce along with some organic broccoli tonight (skim milk and omega 3 as well). It was pretty good.


----------



## batman can

buying silly things at the dollar store


----------



## emmitt

Oh my GOD! I contacted an old acquaintance today with whom I haven't spoken since 2002!! I can't believe I finally did it. Although I wasn't sure if he still knew me I was convinced that I had to talk to him since our friendship ended all of a sudden back then. 

I had been thinking about this for a while as I had been afraid of speaking to him again after all these years. But now I'm totally relieved that I did it! It was definitely worth it


----------



## Noca

AdrianG said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got an invitation to lunch with a pharmacist for a job interview on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> Job as a pharm. tech, then pharm. school and finally a pharmacist? Is this your plan? This is exactly what I had in mind 2 years ago, but I got stuck on the first part so I ended up in med. school. Well anyway, good luck.
Click to expand...

my plan is to stop at pharmacy tech and go study psychology full-time for 10 years while working part-time as a pharmacy tech.


----------



## Noca

Someone complimented my car today


----------



## Black_Widow

Watched a couple of X Files episodes I'd not seen properly before (love that show!) and talked to somebody over msn I hadn't in a while.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Therapy session went well.


----------



## Polar

Took some pics that turned out pretty well.


----------



## ardrum

I found a cool passage in The Republic I was looking for.

_I will tell you, Socrates, he said, what my own feeling is. Men of my age flock together; we are birds of a feather, as the old proverb says; and at our meetings the tale of my acquaintance commonly is --I cannot eat, I cannot drink; the pleasures of youth and love are fled away: there was a good time once, but now that is gone, and life is no longer life. Some complain of the slights which are put upon them by relations, and they will tell you sadly of how many evils their old age is the cause. But to me, Socrates, these complainers seem to blame that which is not really in fault. For if old age were the cause, I too being old, and every other old man, would have felt as they do. But this is not my own experience, nor that of others whom I have known. How well I remember the aged poet Sophocles, when in answer to the question, How does love suit with age, Sophocles, --are you still the man you were? Peace, he replied; most gladly have I escaped the thing of which you speak; I feel as if I had escaped from a mad and furious master. His words have often occurred to my mind since, and they seem as good to me now as at the time when he uttered them. For certainly old age has a great sense of calm and freedom; when the passions relax their hold, then, as Sophocles says, we are freed from the grasp not of one mad master only, but of many. The truth is, Socrates, that these regrets, and also the complaints about relations, are to be attributed to the same cause, which is not old age, but men's characters and tempers; for he who is of a calm and happy nature will hardly feel the pressure of age, but to him who is of an opposite disposition youth and age are equally a burden._


----------



## emmitt

I talked to yet another old friend today. It's an incredibly good feeling to know that they haven't forgotten you after all these years :banana


----------



## Polar

Generally felt good, not very anxious. I felt talkative! Smiled to and greeted strangers.

Bought a little souvenir after a little chat with the sales lady, and also bought a couple magazines for my sisters.

Just the little things that made it a good day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I finished my resume. Not that that's a huge accomplishment, but I've been on it all week.


----------



## Polar

Took a day trip to Denmark. The ferry only takes 20 minutes to cross from where we are now.

It was good, but would have been better if it wasn't raining the whole time.

And a pretty girl gave me a sweet smile :mushy :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Went swimming/tanning at friend's house. It was nice. Her family is so friendly. 

I also found out why Operation: No More Pale has been failing me just a bit...okay A LOT for the amount of time I've tried to spend under the sun. SPF 15, idiot. Jeez. So much for stronger sunblock actually allowing you to tan. Last time I take tips from my mom.

Edit: plus I applied for the job I want today, and I have a reference.


----------



## Caligula

...


----------



## Noca

spent the evening cuddling with my guy friend


----------



## Ally

Wrote a letter to D with purple paper  I think it turned out pretty cute. Hope she likes it!


----------



## batman can

Having a berry smoothie.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

got an application from somewhere actually hiring, and i had to lie and say i had experience in retail  , which was funny to me, but sometimes you gotta take whats yours...


----------



## Polar

I won about $600 at a poker game at the caisno.

It was my first time at a live poker game, but I still pwned them all... haha

I made some msitakes though, like not calling out my bets and raises, and some other stuff, but hell, as I said, it was my first time at a live poker game.


----------



## X33

Noca said:


> spent the evening cuddling with my guy friend


 :eek didn't realize you went THAT way. Not against it, just surprised.
uhh something good?
Well, I got to spend time with my parents.


----------



## Ally

Polar said:


> I won about $600 at a poker game at the caisno.
> 
> It was my first time at a live poker game, but I still pwned them all... haha
> 
> I made some msitakes though, like not calling out my bets and raises, and some other stuff, but hell, as I said, it was my first time at a live poker game.


Congrats!

I got in alot of exercise today.


----------



## ardrum

I'm mildly sore today! I exercised yesterday for once, and I love feeling sore the next day! No I'm not kidding!


----------



## CoconutHolder

I burned two of my fingers today!! As opposed to 3 or more! YAY for that!


----------



## ardrum

Only one of my feet has glass or something lodged into it! Yay!


----------



## Polar

I went to see the Turning Torso tower. Woah, I didn't know they had buildings that tall here.


----------



## User57854

I was not ignored by the ignored. :running man 

And I had pizza for dinner. Yum yum, etc.


----------



## X33

My experiment worked.


----------



## forever_dreamer

I got out of the house and went walking in the park with a family member (that's why I'm doing it so I can get out of the house more often).


----------



## korey

A thread of mine seems to have gotten deleted about 5 minutes after I created it, but it probably really was for the best. I wasn't thinking properly when I decided to make it. Adrenalin does funny things to the mind. :eyes


----------



## Black_Widow

Even though I found out today I didn't get a job offer I'd been hoping, I still found out that the feedback about me given by the company was good. Which has proved to be a bit of a confidence booster as up to now felt I was coming across really badly to employers in interviews.

Also forced myself not to overreact to a minor situation which occurred today and which normally would have had me stressed out for ages.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I found some new music


----------



## CoconutHolder

I survived.


----------



## Neptunus

Got the whole 'apartment' to myself.


----------



## Babygirly

i'll finally know about something one way or another. . .


----------



## Slim Shady

It didn't actually happen but something good happened just because nothing bad actually happened!! 
Does that make sense? Whatever ...


----------



## emmitt

I haven't had to leave the house so far...yaay


----------



## seanybhoy

Is that a good thing ? ^^^

Erm got new clothes today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I was able to be civil with my mom. We made cookies and had coffee together. Then she helped me job hunt and gave me some tips. 

And I'm loving this band.


----------



## Polar

I saw a wasp get drunk. For real.


----------



## seanybhoy

:lol ^^^ No **** .


----------



## emmitt

seanybhoy said:


> Is that a good thing ? ^^^


Yeah, definitely. It's been awfully hot lately. If I'd had to leave the house, I'd have suffered agonies ;-) .

Apart from that, I was complimented on my language skills today which really filled me with pride and satisfaction. :clap


----------



## seanybhoy

It was sunny as a motherf****r, erm got some backdated money so gonna buy new clothes and erm nuffin bad happened today.


----------



## Black_Widow

Forced myself to get on with a couple of things I initially didn't want to do today, but felt better after for doing.


----------



## ardrum

I just went to an amazing runnnn!!! Antidepressants can't come close to how I feel right now.... WHEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polar

Passed out for an hour.


----------



## Gerard

The usual.


----------



## CoconutHolder

lessseee.... tis was a beautiful day. After all the rain and thunderstorms it really cooled off and the dang humidity went away. I also am starting to feel better which is good. I bought some vitamins and some fish oil at the natural foods store. I danced around with my kids to some kick *** music. I feel relaxed right now.........


----------



## random222

Made some good tennis serves today.


----------



## Black_Widow

Worked up the courage to ask an employer, at a job interview, a couple of acceptable - but somewhat probing - questions. So rather than simply feeling as if I'd been put on the spot with their questioning, felt more as if it was a two-way thing. I feel I did pretty well with that and now feel more confident for having done it.


----------



## ardrum

CoconutHolder said:


> lessseee.... tis was a beautiful day. After all the rain and thunderstorms it really cooled off and the dang humidity went away. I also am starting to feel better which is good. I bought some vitamins and some fish oil at the natural foods store. I danced around with my kids to some kick *** music. I feel relaxed right now.........


Hah, sounds like a fun time!

I need to get me some Omega-3 this weekend...


----------



## CoconutHolder

^^Yeah it was a nice day. Right now I'm going to go ahead and get off the computer and finish cleaning. Stopped by while I had a munch of some waffles. Had a carb craving.

Magnesium is supposed to be good for ppls with anxiety and yeah, fish oil is really good to take too. :yes


----------



## ardrum

I've been taking three omega-3 pills a day for about a year now... and my supply is finally running out (bought two huge bottles). I'm not a huge fan of fish, so this is a big supplement for me, haha.


----------



## CoconutHolder

:lol


----------



## Mr. SandMan

forced myself to play basketball...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Hair gel :stu


----------



## Polar

:ditto


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

lol, yay for us.


----------



## Polar

Yes.

yay. for us. for hair gel. and everything.


----------



## Ally

I made smoothies !!


----------



## CoconutHolder

lesseee.....

I talked to my bff! wheee.
Talked to other spesh people.
Took kids to playground and had a good time.
Made small talk with another mommy there.
Got some sun.
Had a reeses McFlurry from Mcidees.
Felt impulsive so I beeped at some ppl who were doing something with this board thing for no reason.
Felt good all day.

ummmz I think thats all.....??


----------



## Gerard

That's great you people.

I had the usual.

Much love,
Gerard


----------



## CoconutHolder

Gerard said:


> That's great you people.
> 
> I had the usual.
> 
> Much love,
> Gerard


Thanks, Gerard. :yes

much love back atcha. 
:squeeze


----------



## Eilicea

I randomly found a pair of huge stoner sunglasses in my house (I think they used to belong to my brother :lol) and wore them to work today despite not being stoned. I think I unnerved the lady who autoclaves all the plastic/glassware because they're completely BLACK from the outside, you can't see the person's eyes at all. I fail at appropriate office attire lol.

Also my friend is coming back from upstate in two days!


----------



## sansd

I slept!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got up at 10. Unfortunately this only gives me more time to hate my day and wish it were night again. Not that nights are any better lately.

Well the bright side is my hair does have the ability to not look sloppy, just when someone else does it for me. I got it up into a pretty impressive ponytail for someone who never does anything with their hair. Now if it would just do that without half a bottle of gel, I'd be set.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I got 12 hours of sleep.
Got a lot of cleaning done in a short time.
Went swimming at the local lake.

On the way there we saw a BIG black bear crossing the road in front of us!! (you have to drive through a big mountain to get there) I slowed down where it crossed and looked over and he looked back right at us! WOW! first time in my life I saw a big black bear in person! That was really awesome but kinda scary too!

Talked to some lady there for a while. (keep in mind I did have to take some klonopin before going to calm my nerves and paranoia but still)

Um... I think thats it.

Time to relax now.


----------



## seanybhoy

Wow seeing that bear musta been something else ^^


For me umm my new clothes arrived today Tank tops, Loose fit jeans, Shirts etc , also played football all day in the blistering sun with like half my street and a lot of old friends, it was a great laugh but yeah if tomorrow's half as good i'll be happy.


----------



## Gerard

That's great you people.

I had a good shift and meaningful conversations with my peers at the Friendship Line.


----------



## Noca

took Adderall so i feel happy


----------



## seanybhoy

Got my wages and an appointment with a surgeon.


----------



## CoconutHolder

- put in an application for a job interview
- had a blizzard from Dairy Queen
- took kids to playground had a good time
- chatted with a mom there
- saw cute, little baby bunnies bunched up in a hole under the one sliding board
- going to read now and relax


----------



## holtby43

Went to some kind of job focus interview thing.


----------



## Noca

i might have a date tonight...


----------



## ardrum

I'm still not sore today despite multiple days of running (just started up last week). If 4.5 miles didn't make me sore, that's a great sign!

I'm still aerobically a novice right now, but I don't mind pushing myself. It feels sooooooooooo good to exhaust myself physically.

Half-day at work today! I'll run later on.


----------



## RubyTuesday

seanybhoy said:


> Wow seeing that bear musta been something else ^^
> 
> For me umm my new clothes arrived today Tank tops, Loose fit jeans, Shirts etc , also played football all day in the blistering sun with like half my street and a lot of old friends, it was a great laugh but yeah if tomorrow's half as good i'll be happy.


That's awesome Seany


----------



## RubyTuesday

Noca said:


> took Adderall so i feel happy


That's awesome, Noca.


----------



## RubyTuesday

CoconutHolder said:


> - put in an application for a job interview
> - had a blizzard from Dairy Queen
> - took kids to playground had a good time
> - chatted with a mom there
> - saw cute, little baby bunnies bunched up in a hole under the one sliding board
> - going to read now and relax


  :mushy


----------



## CoconutHolder

RubyTuesday said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> 
> - put in an application for a job interview
> - had a blizzard from Dairy Queen
> - took kids to playground had a good time
> - chatted with a mom there
> - saw cute, little baby bunnies bunched up in a hole under the one sliding board
> - going to read now and relax
> 
> 
> 
> :mushy
Click to expand...

 :kiss :squeeze


----------



## seanybhoy

RubyTuesday said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow seeing that bear musta been something else ^^
> 
> For me umm my new clothes arrived today Tank tops, Loose fit jeans, Shirts etc , also played football all day in the blistering sun with like half my street and a lot of old friends, it was a great laugh but yeah if tomorrow's half as good i'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome Seany
Click to expand...

 :thanks :cuddle

Umm today i had a good martial arts session , seriously i was sweating buckets but yeah no pain no gain n all that .
And got a date for my grading so next monday i get graded and i'm gonna try move up two belts in the one go and yeah i know it'll be hard but my instructor thinks i'm capable so what the hell i'll try my best.


----------



## ardrum

I signed up for TWO 5K events next month, and I'm looking at a 10K event scheduled October 12 too! :yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano

went to see a therapist


----------



## Slim Shady

Had lunch with co-workers without the usual dose of anxiety.


----------



## ardrum

I think I found the exact pair of running shoes I have now (discounted now), but I'm not entirely sure if the width is right.... To buy or not to buy... This is good news though overall.


----------



## forever_dreamer

I helped my mom make cheeseburgers! I feel so special lol :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder

lots of crazy stuff so far

muwahahahah


----------



## Aloysius

i went to the mall and my anxiety wasn't as bad as i thought it would be. and i bought new shoes after wearing the same pair for three years. :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I will finally be getting the money I'm owed.


----------



## seanybhoy

Got invited through to one of my old school friends for a drink and a blether tomorrow night.
Have'nt really seen him since like 8 years ago so needless to say i'm nervous as hell.


----------



## Mr. Orange

seanybhoy said:


> Got invited through to one of my old school friends for a drink and a blether tomorrow night.
> Have'nt really seen him since like 8 years ago so needless to say i'm nervous as hell.


Thats great man! I know you might be especially nervous since you used to be outgoing, and he probably remembers that side of you, but you will do fine. You're a cool guy, and we often will do better in these situations than we give ourselves credit for. Plus, it sounds like there will be alcohol involved, so that will loosen up the nerves a bit :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I will finally be getting the money I'm owed.


Damn Elyse, since when did you become a pimp?


----------



## Eilicea

My mom is allowing me to go see Portraits of Past! I have to go with someone, but two friends have already offered to go with me so that shouldn't be a problem.

Wow, this is, like, the first time we've ever had a difference of values and I've won. Completely unprecedented. Although truth be told I think she just didn't want to have to deal with me moping and being miserable for the next year.


----------



## Polar

Called the pharmacy, twice. Then picked up my meds.

First I called them to check if my prescription had been called in. Then just to ask them for how long they were open.

I didn't hesitate with the calls and didn't realy feel anxious when making them.


----------



## seanybhoy

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will finally be getting the money I'm owed.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Elyse, since when did you become a pimp?
Click to expand...

 :rofl ^^^


----------



## Bad Religion

I finally picked out and purchased new glasses. Wooo! Now I just need to get new contacts.


----------



## ardrum

New 2008 5K PR!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will finally be getting the money I'm owed.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Elyse, since when did you become a pimp?
Click to expand...

 :lol :lol


----------



## ardrum

Today I got a sort of vision of where I'd like to be. A lot of details still need to be worked out, but I have done some deep introspection regarding the moments of my life in which I am happiest. I have found some patterns, which have given me some hope.


----------



## RubyTuesday

ardrum said:


> Today I got a sort of vision of where I'd like to be. A lot of details still need to be worked out, but I have done some deep introspection regarding the moments of my life in which I am happiest. I have found some patterns, which have given me some hope.


-Go with it!! :yes  :banana :hs


----------



## CoconutHolder

Went to the amusement park with the family. Good times.


----------



## ardrum

I just had a great day, overall. My mind is all swirling around with new ideas and plans.


----------



## Slim Shady

All morning, I was thinking of not going to work today but then suddenly I decided against it and went. Has to be a good thing.


----------



## ardrum

I'm starting to wake up a bit after 40 minutes of being awake.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I got a lot done on my new resume today!!! -At last!! :nw :nw :lol 

...and, even stranger: I actually enjoyed typing it up! :eek :eek


----------



## ardrum

RubyTuesday said:


> I got a lot done on my new resume today!!! -At last!! :nw :nw :lol
> 
> ...and, even stranger: I actually enjoyed typing it up! :eek :eek


:yay !


----------



## itsmemaggi

Only had to spend 3 hours in jury duty. Now I don't have to serve again for another 6 years!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## holtby43

Had a good nap.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got a job interview for next week


----------



## shyguy246

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Got a job interview for next week


If the person interviewing you is a guy, just smile. You'll get hired in a micro-second.
Congrats, Elyse. :boogie (If I ever dance like that, kill me.)


----------



## Lachlan

:boogie Many good things happened today, including this post in 'Positive Thinking' :banana That light at the end of the tunnel? it turned into a small sun. I hope it's still there tommorow! :boogie


----------



## ardrum

I just had some AMAAAAZING chicken tortilla soup...... Oooooh so good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

shyguy246 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a job interview for next week
> 
> 
> 
> If the person interviewing you is a guy, just smile. You'll get hired in a micro-second.
> Congrats, Elyse. :boogie (If I ever dance like that, kill me.)
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'd probably join you in ridiculous dance because I have no shame.
On the phone it was a woman, but something tells me they're lookking for more than someone who can pull off a smile.

And uhmm something good that happened today...I bought stuff. Stuff that I've needed for a while. Totally qualifies.


----------



## phate

Today, I finally wrote up my CV. Take that, procrastination.
Hmmm, is that how you spell procrastionation?
Meh, I'll check later.


----------



## CoconutHolder

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Got a job interview for next week


 :yay Good luck hon!!


----------



## Gerard

That's great you people. I'm glad. 

Today: I wrote in my journal. Day dreamed a lot too. 

Yesturday I had a good therapy session and saw my cool peers at MHA. They are awesome. I'm starting to feel I have a small extended family.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I talked to someone special who helped me figure out where a lot of my anger issues come from. Yay for good people. There are some and they are great.


----------



## phate

I had a nice dream where I was very social.

I don't believe in omens, but still, it was nice.


----------



## ardrum

Well, it's early.... let me think....

I need more time if I want to mention something that isn't cheap.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Gerard said:


> That's great you people. I'm glad.
> 
> Today: I wrote in my journal. Day dreamed a lot too.
> 
> Yesturday I had a good therapy session and saw my cool peers at MHA. They are awesome. I'm starting to feel I have a small extended family.


That's wonderful, Gerry (can I call ya Gerry?! :stu ). -Don't know what M.H.A. stands for, but "extended family" -gets my thumbs up! :yes :hs


----------



## RubyTuesday

CoconutHolder said:


> I talked to someone special who helped me figure out where a lot of my anger issues come from. Yay for good people. There are some and they are great.


.That's awesome, Lori! :yes

Hope it all goes well for you, :squeeze


----------



## sctork

I decided to join everyone at the company luncheon. I sat outside and ate and talked to ppl for almost 45 minutes. I usually avoid social stuff at work as much as possible. But I went and I'm glad. Bonus: free food and cookies!!


----------



## User57854

I did not suffer a heart attack before my exam. I think this is good. I think.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

CoconutHolder said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a job interview for next week
> 
> 
> 
> :yay Good luck hon!!
Click to expand...

Thankyouuuu

I got my hair cut today. Hairdresser kinda half-assed it but the point is it's cut. And I didn't even take any chill pills (klonopin).


----------



## CoconutHolder

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a job interview for next week
> 
> 
> 
> :yay Good luck hon!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyouuuu
> 
> I got my hair cut today. Hairdresser kinda half-assed it but the point is it's cut. And I didn't even take any chill pills (klonopin).
Click to expand...

Double YAY! Thats great! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder

RubyTuesday said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to someone special who helped me figure out where a lot of my anger issues come from. Yay for good people. There are some and they are great.
> 
> 
> 
> .That's awesome, Lori! :yes
> 
> Hope it all goes well for you, :squeeze
Click to expand...

Thanks, Rubes. :yes :kiss

I don't get angry too often. And when I do, I do tend to get over it fast. I just never realized before I talked to someone about it that it could stem from my childhood with not getting my needs met. I never made the connection before.

I think I'm doing fairly well with it, overall. :yes


----------



## Gerard

That's great CoconotHolder, I mean Lori!

warmly,
Gerard

For me, just the usual and a walk in the park. It was cool.


----------



## ardrum

I'm having juice that tastes pretty good. (Kind of hard to come up with stuff today.)


----------



## RubyTuesday

I am having a great day!!!

...outside the sun is shining beautifully, after a rare nights rain (and heavy rain, which is a real treat for us in Melbourne!); I got my enthusism again for looking for work -feel optimistic instead of apprehensive; and I'm going to spend the rest of my day doing some art.


----------



## seanybhoy

I went to a new hairdresser today it's run by a group of gurlies but they were really pleasant and they done a kick *** job of my wig so i think i'll be going their from now on.
Also got a nights work tonight and it's cash in hand so yeah it's 50 bucks that i can really be doing with.


----------



## holtby43

I feel a lot better today. I don't know why.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I feel better after eating. So relaxed I could go back to sleep.
If only I didn't have any chores left...


----------



## ShyFX

I slept for 11 hours.


----------



## Eilicea

My weekends are becoming increasingly more social.






...but to what end?


----------



## batman can

I played golf with a friend.


----------



## SADone

I got my camera to start working again.


----------



## TorLin

< friday night > meet up with some people from SAF and some on SAB. we went for dinner, some yogart and than to a bookstore.


----------



## Bumble Bee

I handed in a job application. :boogie


----------



## Eilicea

I went out with a friend I haven't seen in a while. Oh and my best friend likes Portraits of Past now! (and is coming with me to their reunion show :banana )


----------



## ardrum

I ran my fastest 5K of the year so far, including my fastest and third fastest miles of the year. :yay

My knee feels fantastic again!


----------



## seanybhoy

Visited some old friends that i knew from school they were sound and still down to earth as ever which was good.


----------



## RealGoneKid

Nothing bad happened . Does that count ?


----------



## Ally

I played mouse trap. I love that game.


----------



## Eilicea

ardrum said:


> I ran my fastest 5K of the year so far, including my fastest and third fastest miles of the year. :yay


What was your time? Just curious.

As for positive thinking...I had a really nice walk today. And also I didn't binge eat. Or at least not as much as usual. :yes

edit: oh and also I finally started writing again, after like three weeks of dormancy and angst. Watch me jinx myself now. :b


----------



## danielk

I got a part-time job.


----------



## ardrum

Eilicea said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran my fastest 5K of the year so far, including my fastest and third fastest miles of the year. :yay
> 
> 
> 
> What was your time? Just curious.
Click to expand...

I just started running again about a month ago, so I have tons of room for improvement. I'm just trying to get a base in really, no sprinting or speed work. My previous best for 2008 was 23:25, and I ran a 22:48 Saturday. Back in the glory days of cross country, my best 5K time was 17:51.


----------



## ANCIENT

i took a nap and when i woke up i felt good.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Yay for everyone! :yay 


Yesterday the amusement park was good.

Today, my iced coffee and visiting my brother at his new house with my family was good.


hooray for good things. :yes


----------



## Gerard

That's great you people. 

Awesome work, Adam!

For me, just the usual.


----------



## Slim Shady

I went to work although I wasn't feeling like going at all!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Computer is working.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

work went well...


----------



## Polar

Depression wasn't as bad as last night? :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder

Polar said:


> Depression wasn't as bad as last night? :stu


 :hug

Just went to get some blizzards from Dairy Queen, which tends to cure any mood problem somehow. :yes

I've been eating horribly today, I can't stop! (okay that would be something "bad" that happened today but whateva)


----------



## Eilicea

ardrum said:


> I just started running again about a month ago, so I have tons of room for improvement. I'm just trying to get a base in really, no sprinting or speed work. My previous best for 2008 was 23:25, and I ran a 22:48 Saturday. Back in the glory days of cross country, my best 5K time was 17:51.


That's an awesome lifetime PR! My best time was 24:42 last year, but I haven't practiced in two months so I expect to be terrible when cross-country starts (and I expect my coach to be pissed at me, lol). I'm hoping to get it down to 24:00 or so this year, since this will probably be my last year running cross-country. Something under 24 would be awesome though.

As for positive thoughts...I pwned my interview at Yale (or at least, I didn't fail miserably :lol ). I was kind of disappointed by the lab facilities; they seemed kind of unsanitary compared to the lab where I work right now. Also they had fume hoods made of wood, which is just wrong, although idk if they actually use them or if they're just leftover from back in the day. Anyway everything was rly old and weird and idk if I hated it or not. Most of the architecture was kind of ridiculous and I felt like the whole college was kind of an insular bubble that sealed off the students from the real world. On the other hand, I escaped from my parents temporarily and wandered around and found this really pretty hill all covered in ivy and other plants, and that was nice. I think I probably wouldn't want to kill myself if was able to get away from the other students every so often.

/endrant


----------



## ardrum

Eilicea said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started running again about a month ago, so I have tons of room for improvement. I'm just trying to get a base in really, no sprinting or speed work. My previous best for 2008 was 23:25, and I ran a 22:48 Saturday. Back in the glory days of cross country, my best 5K time was 17:51.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awesome lifetime PR! My best time was 24:42 last year, but I haven't practiced in two months so I expect to be terrible when cross-country starts (and I expect my coach to be pissed at me, lol). I'm hoping to get it down to 24:00 or so this year, since this will probably be my last year running cross-country. Something under 24 would be awesome though.
> 
> As for positive thoughts...I pwned my interview at Yale (or at least, I didn't fail miserably :lol ). I was kind of disappointed by the lab facilities; they seemed kind of unsanitary compared to the lab where I work right now. Also they had fume hoods made of wood, which is just wrong, although idk if they actually use them or if they're just leftover from back in the day. Anyway everything was rly old and weird and idk if I hated it or not. Most of the architecture was kind of ridiculous and I felt like the whole college was kind of an insular bubble that sealed off the students from the real world. On the other hand, I escaped from my parents temporarily and wandered around and found this really pretty hill all covered in ivy and other plants, and that was nice. I think I probably wouldn't want to kill myself if was able to get away from the other students every so often.
> 
> /endrant
Click to expand...

That's a good goal, and I think you can get that based on your previous PR.

I only actually ran cross country for one year because I hated my coach. I ran so hard throughout the summer before our fall meets. I'd run soooo hard in the races. I injured myself in the process of some of the later races due to running just so much and so hard in the races (she'd be screaming at us to go faster and faster like we were worthless). We won our conference championship (just 7 of us on the team) for the first time in school history, but nothing was ever good enough for her. After injuring myself, I wasn't nearly as good in the last couple meets which she stunningly claimed I wasn't TRYING!!!! I was soooo pissed at her for that, after all I had done for the team for half a year. I'd even gobble down a ton of pain meds before races toward the end to numb the pain (didn't help)! I decided right then and there I would never run for her again. She tried to get team members to recruit me (even instructing some of the GIRLS to try to sway me, implying to be flirty!!). They were cool though, and just told me what she told them to do. What a ***** that coach was !!! :lol

Whew... OK...

Uhh... I hit my push ups requirement today, so that's my good thing for the day!


----------



## Gerard

That's great you people!

I had an excellent shift on the Line. My peer left early and so I was alone from 6:30pm and was handling all the calls to 8:00pm. Afterwards, I transferred the line to the overnight person and closed down the unit in the building. I have never felt so much responsibility in my life.


----------



## ardrum

I'm sore today! That's good since it shows that yesterday's exercise was productive.


----------



## Noca

I exercised yesterday


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I didn't make my popcorn bag talk to me today.
Nonetheless I am still that lonely.

What's that, straightener? You want to join in the conversation too? Well, okay. I'll make an exception for you, but just this once.

Someone shoot me. Uhm, with...flowers? Positive thinking yeahhh. :um :duck


----------



## ardrum

I am sticking to my water drinking goals today!



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I didn't make my popcorn bag talk to me today.
> Nonetheless I am still that lonely.
> 
> What's that, straightener? You want to join in the conversation too? Well, okay. I'll make an exception for you, but just this once.
> 
> Someone shoot me. Uhm, with...flowers? Positive thinking yeahhh. :um :duck


My sister used to make her silverware talk to each other at the dinner table. She played out complicated dramas that were genuinely worthy of daytime soap shows. My dad wasn't too keen about this remarkable imagination though when it meant she wouldn't eat dinner in the process.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Oh, I still ate the popcorn


----------



## ardrum

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Oh, I still ate the popcorn


Huzzah! :lol


----------



## User57854

I passed all the tests required to pass my computer course. Yay!


----------



## X33

I got some interesting results on the experiments I ran today. GOnna follow up on them tomorrow.


----------



## X33

oh yeah, I also managed 20 pushups!!!! I am not even feeling sore, maybe it will hit me later?


----------



## ardrum

X33 said:


> oh yeah, I also managed 20 pushups!!!! I am not even feeling sore, maybe it will hit me later?


Nice! I'm doing that "hundred pushups" program (Googling it makes it come up), and I'm incredibly sore on Week 1 !! I'm going to have to try Week 1 again next week, since there's no way I can do 3 workouts a week right now with massive soreness hitting me. I could MAYBE do two, but that's it, tops.


----------



## Eilicea

ardrum said:


> I only actually ran cross country for one year because I hated my coach. I ran so hard throughout the summer before our fall meets. I'd run soooo hard in the races. I injured myself in the process of some of the later races due to running just so much and so hard in the races (she'd be screaming at us to go faster and faster like we were worthless). We won our conference championship (just 7 of us on the team) for the first time in school history, but nothing was ever good enough for her. After injuring myself, I wasn't nearly as good in the last couple meets which she stunningly claimed I wasn't TRYING!!!! I was soooo pissed at her for that, after all I had done for the team for half a year. I'd even gobble down a ton of pain meds before races toward the end to numb the pain (didn't help)! I decided right then and there I would never run for her again. She tried to get team members to recruit me (even instructing some of the GIRLS to try to sway me, implying to be flirty!!). They were cool though, and just told me what she told them to do. What a ***** that coach was !!! :lol


OUCH. Much sympathy with you there. We had a coach kind of like that but we got her to resign, but now we have an awesome one (in fact, he's probably the only reason I haven't quit the team yet lol) She once spent literally half an hour screaming at us because our times all went up during this one race when it was ninety degrees outside (note: screamed at us for half an hour that we could have spent practicing :no ) Don't run on an injury though! I spent like a week racewalking on an injury and it ****ed me up for most of the outdoor season (I went from seventh in the city to being passed by people who were racing for the first time :rain )

Positive thoughts...today didn't suck as much as yesterday! :banana I might not get fired after all! :banana :banana


----------



## forever_dreamer

I was able to say hi back to a visitor and I was able to complete the first chapter of my story and start on the next chapter :banana :boogie


----------



## registan

Nothing bad happened today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I made a difficult phone call.
All phone calls are difficult for me but this one in particular.
I could have easily not done it, but I sucked it up.


----------



## sansd

It hasn't happened yet, but there's a free concert today with Juana Molina that I'm hoping to attend after class.  I'm a little afraid that I'll feel awkward going alone, but we'll see.


----------



## ardrum

blossom said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I also managed 20 pushups!!!! I am not even feeling sore, maybe it will hit me later?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm doing that "hundred pushups" program (Googling it makes it come up), and I'm incredibly sore on Week 1 !! I'm going to have to try Week 1 again next week, since there's no way I can do 3 workouts a week right now with massive soreness hitting me. I could MAYBE do two, but that's it, tops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard of a pushup pryamid?
> 1,3, 5, 7, 9 up to whatever you can do and then do it in reverse.
> if 9, then 7, 5,3,1...
> You get in alot of pushups more than you thought you could because of the intervals are spaced for building or declining energy.
> could do it by 3's or 4's, and not 2's, or whatever.
> I started doing this and found I got alot more in.
Click to expand...

Interesting. The one that made me really sore was doing 10, 10, 8, 6, then 17 (as many as I could do by that point). If anything, I'd be looking for workouts that would still lead to soreness, but a more mild level such that I could do a few of these workouts a week. I have no problem doing a workout that makes me sore for 4 days straight (I don't mind working out to exhaustion at all), but that just ends up preventing me from working out (since I've found I improve faster overall if I don't workout hard on sore muscles).

Maybe I'll give a pyramid thing a try Saturday (right after my race... no more pushups until that's over since I want to be free of soreness going into it). Stunningly I'm still sore today, but the "peak" was yesterday.


----------



## itsmemaggi

I cleaned my oven! And whoa, it really needed it. What a mess.

(Don't worry, I didn't use any chemicals in my "condition." I put it on self-clean and opened some windows.)

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca

not depressed, thank you Adderall


----------



## Mr. SandMan

got my first pay check today...


----------



## itsmemaggi

Finally ordered the baby bouncer seat we wanted (we've been waiting for it to be back in stock at WalMart, where it's $20 cheaper than everywhere else). Yay!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Bumble Bee

:banana I went for my second interview at the same store today. It looks like they're willing to give me a shot. I'm starting training sometime next week. I'm a little nervous but also so freaking happy! I just hope that the people are nice and I don't have to wear a uniform like at my current job. I'm looking forward to getting mre than 5 hours a week since that's what my crappy job is giving me now. :banana


----------



## seanybhoy

Had another good jujitsu session today in fact good is an understatement but yeah got some beer and been invited up to my friends so at least tonight is sorted.


----------



## Gerard

That's great you people.

I had the usual day, and a profound insight which feels really good to have. So yeah...


----------



## Mr. Orange

I met a bad ***** last night at the D. Let me tell you how I made her leave with me: conversation and Hennessey.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

NOTHING


----------



## CoconutHolder

*sings* I'm going on a trip! I'm going on a trip! I'm going on a trip!


----------



## Cured

:lol


----------



## forever_dreamer

i went to a buffet with my mom and yeah i was kinda nervous and overheard some old hispanic woman make a comment in spanish. it went something like, "the fat people are finishing with everything in here" guess what? she wasn't so skinny herself. kinda took offense to it but then i kinda laughed it off (not out loud of course lol) dismissing this person as ignorant and insecure. i was nervous yes but i was able to relax a little.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I danced. Cause sometimes you just gotta bust a move like that. :lol

I saved up enough money for highlights. I don't know if want them now or to keep saving though...awfully expensive. But now would be a good time because my hair's already cut, I'd just be getting it coloured a bit.

Can't really think of anything else I want to spend it on though. I need new shoes but who's going to be seeing my feet lately? I have store coupons that expire in November but that still gives me a month and a half.


----------



## holtby43

My sisters bf came over for dinner and stuff and it went pretty well. Didn't feel too uncomfortable around him.


----------



## Fireflylight

I went to see a movie with my mom and my friend and we had a good time.


----------



## danielk

I picked my son up at the airport. He's back from his visit to Pennsylvania. Next stop - high school!


----------



## RubyTuesday

seanybhoy said:


> Had another good jujitsu session today in fact good is an understatement but yeah got some beer and been invited up to my friends so at least tonight is sorted.


...jujitsu, hey!

-What exactly is that?


----------



## slyfox

My friend, who I thought was mad at me, called after almost two weeks


----------



## Polar

I got to *destroy* an old wardrobe, with a sledgehammer. Oh yes, nothing like that to release anger.

Did some more editing on my documentary. I'm up to 10 minutes. Still a lot to do though as I'm aiming for somewhere between 75-90 minutes for the final cut.


----------



## seanybhoy

Polar said:


> I got to *destroy* an old wardrobe, with a sledgehammer. Oh yes, nothing like that to release anger..


Aah one of the simple pleasures in life.


----------



## seanybhoy

RubyTuesday said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had another good jujitsu session today in fact good is an understatement but yeah got some beer and been invited up to my friends so at least tonight is sorted.
Click to expand...

...jujitsu, hey!

-What exactly is that?[/quote/]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jujitsu

But yeah it's a beast of a martial art but also a good way of letting out my anger and learning new and effective ways of hurting people and keeping fit.
(jk about the hurting people bit , well not really but ya know what i mean.)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My brother finally brought over the computer


----------



## Mr. Orange

Got my grub on, but didn't pig out.


----------



## ANCIENT

i went shopping and i didn't feel like i was going to die.


----------



## Ally

I got alot of reading done.


----------



## Noca

i had a good phone call with a potential job manager.


----------



## ardrum

I made it to 5pm.


----------



## Eilicea

Cornell didn't suck!


----------



## Mr. Orange

I had a VERY good conversation this afternoon with one of the members of SAS, and he gave me some very wise insight about some things in my life that have been bugging me a lot.

You know who you are...and thanks a bunch buddy it helped a lot.


----------



## Slim Shady

I made on anxiety free phone call.


----------



## seanybhoy

Went to the hairdressers and got it cut in a new style too.


----------



## ardrum

Like a divine sprite, running saved me from another negative day.

Plus, I ran in my new shoes. Plus, I ran four miles in under 30 minutes (first time this year)!

I only had one girl smirk at me too! Yay, only one ***** deluded into thinking I'm running to impress her!


----------



## seanybhoy

Haha just push the ***** in front of a car nobody will miss her ^^^


----------



## Noca

dyed my hair dark brown and i look sexy heh


----------



## ardrum

^ :lol (Not at you Noca, but the above post suggesting I toss the girl into traffic.)

Today I confirmed interest in a race in October that gives out cash rewards and gift certificates! That probably means competition will be better though, so I might not get anything. Boo... It did get delayed a couple months though, so I should be a lot better by then.

I might scrap the half-marathon, as I'm enjoying shorter races now (2 mile to 10K range).


----------



## ANCIENT

cold morning + girl with no bra under her shirt = nice day for ancient


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ :lol

Wasn't too awkward talking with the hairdresser.


----------



## forever_dreamer

I ordered my own food at a restaurant :banana :boogie


----------



## ardrum

I made it through the work day! Rejoice!!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

work went well...


----------



## ardrum

I ran some very consistently paced miles without checking splits during run (3 miles within 2 seconds window for all three combined).


----------



## RubyTuesday

I had a great anxiety free day. In fact, it's perhaps the best day I have had in years!
...and I went for a drive after heavy rainfall and saw lime green colors in the new grass shooting up and all the trees looking magnificent. ...I was like WOAH!!!!! :cig


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Anxiety free days are effing awesome! unfortunately for me they are always med-induced.

I dragged myself out of bed before 10.


----------



## seanybhoy

I went to the volunteers centre today and got an application form and i'll have an interview soon discussing what type of voluntary work i would like to do so yeah it'll do until i find a new job and i'm sure their are loadsa people needin help so yeah a win-win situation.


----------



## CoconutHolder

^^Wow that is great.^^



I had a good day with my kids (not unusual). They make my heart melty, I love them so much.


----------



## Ally

I went to watch my bf play hockey. (=


----------



## ardrum

Society collectively agreed that it is Friday today!


----------



## X33

I just won 800,000 UK pounds. I am set for life.


----------



## CoconutHolder

OH MAN good things? I don't know. I talked on the phone with my best friend and wouldn't shut up and was bummed when she had to go. I was really hyper and had so much I wanted to talk about. It was nice and fun though, got everything out I wanted to say anyway and she said all there was to say too so it was time to go anyway.  Boooo. No, I'm okay. 

Also talked to my brother for a little. Might go visit him on Sunday. 

Played with the chiddlers.

Hmm.. Pauly Shore was added to my Myspace and another really funny dude that I can't think of his name now. Crap! He's new and was on a new reality type show about comedians and is super funny. dangit. well anyway..

Not-so-good-things:
Got A ****LOAD of cleaning to do now and a rush to get ready for a dentist appt. Don't worry. Its only a cleaning.


----------



## ShyFX

Its Friday! I can sleep in all day tomorrow.


----------



## seanybhoy

Just got back from my jiujitsu class aww man it was brutally fun needless to say my lil bro is getting put in chokeholds , armbreaks etc later lol aww man u gotta love it.


----------



## shyguydan

I am grateful to be ALIVE


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got work done in record time, was up early, made some calls, tanned, ice cream.


----------



## Eilicea

I'm meeting my best friend's friends from her art program tomorrow. Yay new people (and getting out of the house) :banana


----------



## Noca

X33 said:


> I just won 800,000 UK pounds. I am set for life.


really?


----------



## CoconutHolder

Another good thing that happened today: Took kids to playground and we had a blast. Also got some really good pics of them there.


----------



## TorLin

i got a new car today. went to DMV to register it to my name, but 3 weeks to wait for title.

after having my car at the shop with my 3rd mechanic, i still have that car, but im donating it to charity.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ yes finding mint chocolate chip in your deep freeze is a nice surprise lol.

Slept in. A lil too late but who cares. I have nothing better to be doing.


----------



## Polar

I woke up at a reasonable time, so I guess that's a good thing, although I didn't get enough sleep.

Did the dishes. :banana


----------



## RubyTuesday

CoconutHolder said:


> OH MAN good things? I don't know. I talked on the phone with my best friend and wouldn't shut up and was bummed when she had to go. I was really hyper and had so much I wanted to talk about. It was nice and fun though, got everything out I wanted to say anyway and she said all there was to say too so it was time to go anyway.  Boooo. No, I'm okay.
> 
> Also talked to my brother for a little. Might go visit him on Sunday.
> 
> Played with the chiddlers.
> 
> Hmm.. Pauly Shore was added to my Myspace and another really funny dude that I can't think of his name now. Crap! He's new and was on a new reality type show about comedians and is super funny. dangit. well anyway..
> 
> Not-so-good-things:
> Got A @#%$ of cleaning to do now and a rush to get ready for a dentist appt. *Don't worry. Its only a cleaning*.


...good to here, Coco. Good to hear!! 

-Know what you mean about best friends calling you!

...anyhow, perhaps you are not a fan, but George Clinton from "Parliament/Funkadelic" has a MySpace!! :yes :yes ...he's a pretty cool dude! -you can check it out if you want!


----------



## RubyTuesday

Polar said:


> I woke up at a reasonable time, so I guess that's a good thing, although I didn't get enough sleep.
> 
> Did the dishes. :banana


...I LOVE doing the dishes!!!!!!

... :um :wtf :stu ....

-in my defence!! :mum -I site, Leo Tolstoy from "Anna Karenina" when he wrote of Levin (the character based on him) revelling in the work of Russian peasants!! :b ...that 'manual labour' somehow re-connected him with the world again! ...so :- niiiiiaaayyyyyggghhhh! - to all those (including my brother :b ) who see me as some kind of "maid"...!

(P.S. -He doesn't really ....but fact o' the matter is: he is a little ****! :lol :yes )


----------



## X33

.


----------



## pita

Something good that is going to happen in a couple hours: I'm driving (on the highway) to my boyfriend's house for a barbeque with his family. I've never been invited over before by his mom, but I'm going to be brave and go! I'm also going to be brave and drive on the highway. It's going to be a 'something good'... I've already decided that =)


----------



## holtby43

I'm feeling bright today. What was I so depressed about yesterday again? :con



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ yes finding mint chocolate chip in your deep freeze is a nice surprise lol.


I haven't had mint chocolate chip in years, I love that stuff!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

off day...


----------



## seanybhoy

Played football all day with a few friends.


----------



## ardrum

I ran 5 miles for the first time this year! It was difficult, but I managed!

8:14, 7:55, 7:49, 7:47, 7:39


----------



## X33

I biked 5 miles.. on a stationary bike.. with 0 resistance (I am not 100% sure about this, the resistance function on the bike seems to be broken) in 13 min. 30s. 

At this speed, I would still be overtaken by Usain Bolt in a 100m sprint, but by less than half a second.


----------



## ardrum

X33 said:


> I biked 5 miles.. on a stationary bike.. with 0 resistance (I am not 100% sure about this, the resistance function on the bike seems to be broken) in 13 min. 30s.
> 
> At this speed, I would still be overtaken by Usain Bolt in a 100m sprint, but by less than half a second.


NICE! Take that, "Lightning" Bolt!


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## pita

I drove on the highway for a total of two hours, and I did it without somebody else in the car. I'm very pleased with myself for that.


----------



## Ally

Went on a nature walk with my bf, there was a beautiful look out point.


----------



## Slim Shady

I took leave from work for two weeks. Trying to finish my leave days before I leave for good at the end of September.


----------



## ardrum

I wasn't exhausted when waking up! I think I need to keep my windows open to let natural light come in as the morning comes... I just felt like it was time to wake up with it being brighter. Interesting...


----------



## ardrum

Also, I successfully avoided Ryan Girl when I went to get a plastic spoon! (That's the girl who always goes, "Heyyy Ryaaaaan!" every time she sees me. My name ISN'T RYAN!! :lol )


----------



## CoconutHolder

yesterday:

Great b-day party for Cami. Both chids had a great time.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Today I didn't even have to use my AK, I gotta say it was a good day.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a good jiujitsu session aww man it was brutal.


----------



## Peace99

I won $10 dollars playing the lottery! I never ever win anything playing lotteries


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I found food afterall.


----------



## Eilicea

I finally practiced for track! :banana And I didn't suck too badly! :banana :banana My mile time was around 6:40 but I was running down Lexington Avenue in the middle of the day so yeah....


----------



## ardrum

Eilicea said:


> I finally practiced for track! :banana And I didn't suck too badly! :banana :banana My mile time was around 6:40 but I was running down Lexington Avenue in the middle of the day so yeah....


Nice!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I had a great sleep.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

talked to costomers and co-workers today....


----------



## ardrum

I got high as **** today from running... ohhh my... it was crazy.... soooo giddy and tactile changes...


----------



## X33

I overdid the exercise bicycle yesterday and I was still sore today, so I didn't have to go to the gym.


----------



## Cured

I talked to a cute girl today. :blush


----------



## Slim Shady

I updated my resume for my impending job search.


----------



## holtby43

Got today out of the way.


----------



## ardrum

I'm looking forward to my push ups tonight! (Next week's regimen will destroy me though... utterly destroy me)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got the med I aksed for.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

had a good talk with my father...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

New med seems to have worked. I made three important phone calls and left 3 important messages and my heart seemed fine. I have my suspicions :sus 
but will shush untill I have more proof.


----------



## Aloysius

I saw my niece today for the first time in almost a year. We went shopping for her school supplies and other than the "OMG HANNAH MONTANA, CAN I HAVE THAT!?!?!" in pretty much every aisle, I had a good time. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## NutterButter

Went out for coffee w/an acquaintance and behaved somewhat like a well-adjusted person.


----------



## aliveforthem19

Well it's been a strggle getting comfortable at my new job, especially with 2 managers that always seem pissed off. 

This morning one of the managers smiled at me for the first time and told me to "keep up the good work".


----------



## Mr. SandMan

talked to my brother whom i had a serious argument with the last time i visted him...and it seemed on good terms...


----------



## holtby43

I went to my psychiatrist and told her the truth, again. She's transferring me to a different one!  There is hope! She didn't really go in to much detail as to why...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Finally made plans with my one and only friend for Saturday.


----------



## ardrum

I had a really great run in which I did my fastest time yet this year at the four mile distance (29:31). 

I negatively split as usual: 7:45, 7:32, 7:19, 6:55

My heart rate was at max by the end, so I wasn't feeling great in the final seconds. Overall, it was a blast!!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

talked to about 8 or more costomers today, and talked with about every co-worker i have...im becoming more greatful towards everything...


----------



## Mr. Orange

I finished my public speaking class today! And I got an A-! She told me I made a lot of progress as well, and seem like I have some hidden confidence, which I believe I have!

Then she took all of us out to dinner and I was really really nervous and stuff, but a couple times I was involved in conversations with the others!! The professor also told me that when I graduate I should contact her about help getting a job, since she works in HR!! Wow that was sweet! Nice night for sure.


----------



## seanybhoy

Wow that was **** hot for sure . Well Done bro.^^^


Had another good jiujitsu session today, got invited to do my grading.And got invited through to edinburgh on sunday for the closing ceremony of the edinburgh festival, just a firework display, few beers that kinda thing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

seanybhoy said:


> Wow that was **** hot for sure . Well Done bro.^^^


Agreed!

Plans are still on with my friend. I seem to be having mood swings today, but right now I'm pretty content which is nice for a change.


----------



## Noca

had a decent day at work today


----------



## Eilicea

I survived my internship! And Portraits of Past's reunion show is tomorrow night :banana 

Also my face has somewhat healed...it looks less like "methhead" now and more like "random acne explosion" :b


----------



## Ally

I came home and there was a huge letter from D waiting for me. Filled with tons of inspirational quotes and such. Made me happy.


----------



## holtby43

Up, showered and walked the dog and it wasn't even 7. Today will be a good day!


----------



## Neptunus

I don't have to work!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Socialized for a good 4 hours and lived to post about it.
Oh, the irony.


----------



## Cured

I quit drinking...... for good I hope.


----------



## Polar

Got some work done.

Cleaned up. Dishes. All that boring stuff.


----------



## pita

I bought a bathing suit for a dollar.


----------



## danielk

Eric Barnes said:


> I quit drinking...... for good I hope.


Good for you!


----------



## Tristram

I played guitar in this opening ceremony of sorts at the uni. I was totally convinced I would screw up worse than ever, since those are people I'm meeting daily, but no, I owned. Everybody was like "OMG, I had no idea you could play so well", which of course gave a ridiculous boost to both my self-confidence and practice morale. Looks like the worst is behind me now.


----------



## Gerard

Thanks great to hear, you people. 

I had a good lunch out with my family.


----------



## seanybhoy

Went to the edinburgh festival last night with a few people saw the closing ceremony firework display , went to the pub for a few beers that kinda thing .
Today had another good jiujitsu session and met a few new people.


----------



## X33

Went hiking with 7 people on Saturday. 
Got a reasonable amount of studying done yesterday and today.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

realized i have a four day weekend...


----------



## Ally

I saw J today ^_^ Made me so happy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got all my references


----------



## X33

I was contacted by an old friend.


----------



## InnerDwellings

I started college today.
I talked to a couple girls. Both were excited to see me in their next classes.


----------



## ardrum

I successfully deposited the money (but there is a "hold" in place)... Now just two days to wait and then the next phase of my financial project will be complete... Muahahaha! MUAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Mr. Orange

I ran like 6 miles. Felt nice.


----------



## danielk

Finalized all the details regarding my new weekend job for the UCC. I start this Saturday.


----------



## Mr. Orange

danielk said:


> Finalized all the details regarding my new weekend job for the UCC. I start this Saturday.


What's the UCC?


----------



## CandySays

Was not late to school, a quiz, homework, and test all got postponed, bought Skittles from a friend (for a fund raiserrr), and just all around a not crappy day.


----------



## danielk

Mr. Orange said:


> danielk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finalized all the details regarding my new weekend job for the UCC. I start this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the UCC?
Click to expand...

The United Church of Christ. I'm in the Southern California/Nevada conference.


----------



## ANCIENT

Ally said:


> I saw J today ^_^ Made me so happy.


nice!

i saw N today ^_^ made me so happy.

and i found out about some great news! D:


----------



## Slim Shady

Received a phone call from a friend after a long long time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Successful shopping trip.


----------



## serolf

Had an awesome time last night (went swimming at 2am).


----------



## holtby43

I'm sleepy and it's not even midnight. :shock


----------



## Fireflylight

For the most part I kept busy and was out of the house a lot.


----------



## Ally

Got alot of reading done.


----------



## Nickel

talked to someone and opened up about my feelings :banana


----------



## ShyFX

I had two great days in a row, with a possible third today.


----------



## Ally

Came home and found out Christina Aguilera has a new single that leaked. It's amazing :banana


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a good jujitsu session today.
Got invited to a party later this month so yeah all n all considerably better than yesterday.


----------



## Nickel

Ate crabs. All you can eat for 34bucks! I smell like Old Bay and the Chesapeake  Only in MD does this fly...


----------



## holtby43

Chatted online with my friend. It felt like we'd been drifting away from eachother this past week.


----------



## ANCIENT

I had a good day at work!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I slept through the night.


----------



## bobster231

i danced with a girl at a wedding reception


----------



## seanybhoy

Good Jujitsu session today everyone got a burst lip or a blackeye so yeah really full on and worth the money.
What else got invited through for an interview tomorrow about starting voluntary work so that should be interesting and thats about it for today.


----------



## Mr. Orange

I went to my doctor, and got a new prescription for meds.


----------



## ANCIENT

Mr. Orange said:


> I went to my doctor, and got a new prescription for meds.


thats good to hear, man.


----------



## ShyFX

I heard from one of my favourite people.


----------



## holtby43

I met my new psychiatrist. She's really nice, seems to know her stuff and she's hot. I like her accent, too. I saw my GP afterwards which was nice as well. What was I so anxious about earlier?!


----------



## CandySays

I talked to a guy I used to like, received an extra day to complete a homework assignment that was due today, someone complimented my jeans, had Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, and this one sweet extroverted girl chatted with me randomly, lol. Oh, and found out about one place that's hiring that desperately needs people


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a job interviewy thing for voluntary work today it went kinda well so yeah it's all good.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Noca

got more adderall yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano

talked to some strangers while at a hospital


----------



## serolf

I talked to an old high school friend who I had never talked to in over 3 years (though I have kept in contact with him through AIM). It was great, but strangely we didn't have much to talk about after 15 minutes. We're both quiet, low-key guys, so I guess it's not too bad.


----------



## Noca

Had an MRI that went well


----------



## Polar

A friend invited me over (at 1am!) and we saw a couple of movies and played some poker


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

i was trampled do death by a heard of goats


----------



## seanybhoy

Got a phone call from my shrink inviting me in for a session tomorrow i aint seen him in 3 months so should be interesting.
Got an invited out to a club on saturday.(someones b-day party typea thing)


----------



## pita

I put my hand up in class for the first time in, oh, I don't know, two years?

HOORAY!


----------



## njodis

I made an EPIC hamburger.


----------



## kat122

I bunked school ( Not actually the best thing for me) But... it took some stress off my shoulders. I also found this site today! =]


----------



## ShyFX

I don't look like a homeless person today...got a hair cut, shaved, and dressed nice.


----------



## kat122

I just had fat free pringles.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a positive therapy session today my shrink was really encouraging and full of praise for all the new things i've achieved in the last 3 months.
Omg i actually felt like a human today what's wrong with the world.


----------



## Mr. Orange

seanybhoy asked me to marry him :love


----------



## seanybhoy

Mr. Orange said:


> seanybhoy asked me to marry him :love


Dude stop tellin everyone .


----------



## Polar

I joined a poker tourney at a friend's house... along with 7 other people. Although I was a bit anxious it went fine, and I actually won the whole damn thing, something I _really_ didn't expect.


----------



## ANCIENT

seanybhoy said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> seanybhoy asked me to marry him :love
> 
> 
> 
> Dude stop tellin everyone .
Click to expand...

i'm happy for you guys! i always had a feeling you guys had something going on, but i wasn't 100% sure. i just have one thing i have to tell you, seanybhoy, they don't call bryan "smooth crush" for nothing.

before you there was me. he promised me pearls and diamonds, fast cars and boats, and trips to japan and france. all i got out of the relationship was a huge *** bill for his gambling addiction and a t-shirt that says "i dated bryan and all i got was this t-shirt."

good luck to you guys! :cry (sorry, i get really emotional with these kind of things)

P.S. since i won't be able to attend the wedding, were can i mail the toaster i got you guys?


----------



## serolf

pita said:


> I put my hand up in class for the first time in, oh, I don't know, two years?
> 
> HOORAY!


I did that last semester. It felt awesome and strange at the same time!

I made a new (girl) friend. We're seeing a movie tonight with some other people.


----------



## CoreyCarpenter

Yesterday I saw an amazingly beautiful girl walking down the street and she looked at me. That's all I need.


----------



## seanybhoy

ANCIENT said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> seanybhoy asked me to marry him :love
> 
> 
> 
> Dude stop tellin everyone .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm happy for you guys! i always had a feeling you guys had something going on, but i wasn't 100% sure. i just have one thing i have to tell you, seanybhoy, they don't call bryan "smooth crush" for nothing.
> 
> before you there was me. he promised me pearls and diamonds, fast cars and boats, and trips to japan and france. all i got out of the relationship was a huge @$$ bill for his gambling addiction and a t-shirt that says "i dated bryan and all i got was this t-shirt."
> 
> good luck to you guys! :cry (sorry, i get really emotional with these kind of things)
> 
> P.S. since i won't be able to attend the wedding, were can i mail the toaster i got you guys?
Click to expand...

 :haha :haha

I'm sorry it didn't work out between you two i guess you gotta treat them mean to keep them keen. :whip


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a good jujitsu session earlier and got two voluntary work offers one is volunteering at an ecology centre and the other is at a primary school just helping out with after school classes like football, basketball etc that kinda thing so yeah i'll give them a reply and more than likely be invited in for an interview.


----------



## Eilicea

I may not have failed my AP Physics test! :banana

Also I thought I had a track meet tomorrow but it turned out I didn't. :banana :banana


----------



## Mr. SandMan

work went well...


----------



## seanybhoy

Went clubbing last night it was a blast.


----------



## Noca

took Adderall XR and felt amazing today


----------



## Eilicea

my writer's block and existential angst ended! (finally)


----------



## ardrum

My mind is actively and consistently coming up with "exit strategies" at last. I would LOVE to give this job the boot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got a chocolate bar :stu


----------



## pita

I put my hand up twice in class. The second time, the prof didn't seem too enthusiastic about my answer and I was embarrassed. But contrary to popular (SAS) belief, I did not actually die of embarrassment.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Had a nice brunch. An egg, spanish onion, tomato and a piece of bread -with freshly crushed black pepper!

...and I've been making some cool dinners if I do say so my self!


----------



## Fireflylight

I made myself pizza and it was good.


----------



## Polar

Got some work done, and finally rotated that huge table to make my living room more spacious.


----------



## Babygirly

I went to Michaels and Wal*mart with out getting too agitated..

I returned a call for a job. (They won't be interviewing me... but at least i called..)


----------



## Lisa

Got a new teaching job and I didnt even try.


----------



## thetrial

I got a B- on my first paper of the year (which I thought I bombed).


----------



## ANCIENT

i did pretty good on my test.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Skittles


----------



## Mr. SandMan

greeted people at work and nothing bad happened...


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a good jujitsu session today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Didn't over-medicate for something stupid.
Applied for a job.


----------



## CoconutHolder

:yay  :group


----------



## ANCIENT

had very little (almost none) SA at work, and i actually enjoyed work for once. i also went out to eat and had a good time.

today: A+


----------



## Eilicea

I finished my cross-country race with a decent time even though I almost passed out during it (went six hours w/o eating before the race. way to go, self. :lol)

Also I feel very awake right now after sleeping for like three hours, and I have almost a page written of the College Essay of Death and it actually doesn't suck too badly. :clap


----------



## pita

I made a delicious chickpea curry.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

wrote in my journal...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

nothing yet


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I can't speak for today yet, but yesterday was good.

Okay, _now_ I can speak for today. I survived a phone interview! I think I came off as calm, cool, and collected - aside from that one question I had her repeat like 3 times. Curse my phone.

Tomorrow I have the actual interview. I'm freakin scared.


----------



## Michael W

I got off work early


----------



## holtby43

Kyaa said:


> -I'm 3 1/2 weeks pregnant. Ok, this is something big.


Congratulations! :yay :boogie


----------



## Mr. Orange

Went for a 7 mile run, got some new contacts and glasses.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

*I got the job* :yay 
And didn't get lost in an area I'm unfamiliar with. I can't believe there's one bus that takes me there and back right from my house. It was freakin cold but I only had to wait about 10 minutes before my bus came to go back home. Did I mention I completed one of my CBT assignments - two or three times.

Longest interview ever lol. I was there for about 3 hours.
I've never filled out to much paperwork in my life. First I had to do this computer quiz thinger. I was wondering if I'd actually get to speak to anybody :stu 
Eventually I did and the questions were as simple as they come. I jotted a buncha stuff down while I was waiting in the lobby (uh...I came an hour early) which helped tremendously.

But yeah my interviewer and the other employees seem like a friendly bunch even though I could possibly be (or at least look) the youngest which is intimidating. At the end my interviewer handed me a Tim's card :lol 
Awesome! I don't know how much money's on it though. What a weirdly lucky day.


----------



## CoconutHolder

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> *I got the job* :yay
> And didn't get lost in an area I'm unfamiliar with. I can't believe there's one bus that takes me there and back right from my house. It was freakin cold but I only had to wait about 10 minutes before my bus came to go back home. Did I mention I completed one of my CBT assignments - two or three times.
> 
> Longest interview ever lol. I was there for about 3 hours.
> I've never filled out to much paperwork in my life. First I had to do this computer quiz thinger. I was wondering if I'd actually get to speak to anybody :stu
> Eventually I did and the questions were as simple as they come. I jotted a buncha stuff down while I was waiting in the lobby (uh...I came an hour early) which helped tremendously.
> 
> But yeah my interviewer and the other employees seem like a friendly bunch even though I could possibly be (or at least look) the youngest which is intimidating. At the end my interviewer handed me a Tim's card :lol
> Awesome! I don't know how much money's on it though. What a weirdly lucky day.


 :banana :clap  :yay

So happy for you!


----------



## ANCIENT

Kyaa said:


> -I'm 3 1/2 weeks pregnant.


 :boogie :eyes :boogie :eyes :boogie :eyes :boogie :squeeze :yay :kiss


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Kyaa said:


> -I'm 3 1/2 weeks pregnant.


Wow, that's exciting :boogie



CoconutHolder said:


> :banana :clap  :yay
> 
> So happy for you!


----------



## ardrum

Wow, lots of great stuff on here lately! 

I'm feeling pretty confident that I can possibly break 20 minutes on next month's 5K. I'm confident enough to shoot for that pace, regardless of whether I can maintain it to the end! My speed work has made me feel like I have more "burst" energy now, and I feel like I can maintain faster speeds for a longer time now!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

good job illusion, i hope everything goes well...

i found a new tech nine song im really liking...


----------



## nubly

woot. congrats to Illusion and kyaa!


----------



## ShyFX

^ditto

My brother bought me lunch today, which was totally unexpected. He's been really nice to me lately....I wonder why.


----------



## Blueshadow

My new potential therapist that I haven't even met yet called to make sure the directions she had given me to her office were sufficient.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Went for an 8 mile run.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Thankyou to everyone for the kind words. You're all awesome! :group 

Had a good therapy session. It's nice to have someone proud of you for stuffs 
I really like going to see her and noticing my slow yet obvious progress.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Glad to hear you are doing so well with therapy and all too!! YAY this is your year, girlfriend. Keep up the good work! :yes 

I stopped seeing my crazy doc, did I mention that? Oh yeah, I did, I remember.

I seriously think I'm just too damn stubborn to do the freaking things and stuff. I just don't mesh well with it or something.

Maybe I'll try again with someone else someday. 

whateva.  I'm okay right now anyway, I think.


----------



## Aloysius

Nothing...


BTW, congratulations Kyaa and IllusionOfHappiness.


----------



## ardrum

For segments of time within a minute or two window, I forgot who I was. It was pretty cool.


----------



## ANCIENT

i finally returned a call to someone that i haven't talked too in over half a year (after 5 days of freaking out). he is an old friend from high school and i've only seen him like 5 times since high school was over (6 years ago). the call went great! i wasn't anxious at all. we even made plans to hang out this weekend. well, he told me if i wanted to hang out, i wasn't going to tell him (SA). he also invited me to see his band practice, but most likely i wont go because i know he is going to ask me to play something for his friends and playing in front of people i don't know is just as bad as making a class presention. but yeah, i'm happy that i called.


----------



## CoconutHolder

ANCIENT said:


> i finally returned a call to someone that i haven't talked too in over half a year (after 5 days of freaking out). he is an old friend from high school and i've only seen him like 5 times since high school was over (6 years ago). the call went great! i wasn't anxious at all. we even made plans to hang out this weekend. well, he told me if i wanted to hang out, i wasn't going to tell him (SA). he also invited me to see his band practice, but most likely i wont go because i know he is going to ask me to play something for his friends and playing in front of people i don't know is just as bad as making a class presention. but yeah, i'm happy that i called.


 :yay  :squeeze


----------



## ardrum

I met the blue wizard, who told me I need the Sage of 1000 Voices if I am to enter the Sky Realm. He also was nice enough to share his Cheerios.


----------



## holtby43

I saw my psychiatrist. I told her some personal things I've been meaning to tell her finally.


----------



## Phobos

Mowed the lawn today. Had a chat with people from these here forums. Had a chat with an online friend I've known for a while and arranged for a skype voice-chat tomorrow (first time I do it with this guy). Talked to my older brother on the phone, a lenghty chat.


----------



## ShyFX

It's 5pm, I'm free!!!!


----------



## seanybhoy

Good work dudeburgers.
Had jujitsu today , getting graded on monday so whoopeez an 5hit i hope i pass.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

worked 11 hours and it didnt go horrible...didnt even go too bad *knock on wood*...


----------



## TheZeppelin

I went skateboarding at a skatepark, for the first time in almost 2 years.

It felt good to ride smooth concrete again.


----------



## rusalka

checked out a book from the library I wanted to read for a long time, "The Myth of the Goddess" : -)


----------



## ANCIENT

thanks coco!









today:

i went to a little theater were they play nothing but independent films and the place wasn't crowded. and i enjoyed the movie (choke).


----------



## Nickel

I got to sleep in.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had a good football session today.


----------



## rusalka

got an iPhone  finally no more clunky cheap phones


----------



## Lateralus

Today marks the end of a month of social events for me that I somehow made it through - with the help of klonopin, phenibut, alcohol or propranol in most cases. Each weekend I went out of town somewhere and stayed overnight, and even more scary was I rode with someone else every time (scary for me since there is no option of turning back/leaving early/escape). First was a bachelor party, next was a party at my old college, and then a wedding. I also went to a big all-day party in town this weekend.

So what's good about today? I lived through all of that and didn't lie with excuses not to go, and now my calandar is clear of events!


----------



## seanybhoy

Nice one chief.


I passed my grading today at jujitsu so i move up a belt aww man it was brutal but i left feeling i earned my belt which is the main thing. Water never tasted so good.


----------



## seanybhoy

Just bought a ticket for the Celtic v Villareal match so yeah that is something to look forward to.
Got invited in for a voluntary work position assisting a sports coach in primary schools.


----------



## quietgal

Had a job interview-ish thing today, for a position as a disabilities service provider at the local university (reader, notetaker). Kind of ironic, me being a disabilities service provider, but anyway. Had to read a paragraph aloud and be graded on my "voice quality," and then had to take notes on a sample lecture. I was nervous beforehand but it didn't go too badly. I survived in any case. Yay!


----------



## seanybhoy

Had jujitsu today which always makes me feel good.
Also my sis brought back a bottle of ouzo for me from her holiday.


----------



## X33

Presentations went well I think.


----------



## X33

I just returned home to see my parents before they left the country. After the 2 hour drive, I was tired and when I was about to turn into the driveway I nearly crashed into this guy's pickup truck!! It was clearly my mistake. But the first thing the person in the pickup says is whether I am ok. People can be so nice


----------



## Ally

Went for a nice drive with my boyfriend.


----------



## pita

A person I didn't know told me that I have the best possible hair cut for my face.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had jujitsu today.


----------



## Ally

As of today, I haven't SI'ed in 10 days!! So happy about that.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

jogged close to a mile...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I made some mini pizzas and they were awesome.


----------



## serolf

I had a great time with a friend last night.


----------



## Polar

Visited Gibraltar. We took the cable car to the top of "the Rock" where I could see Africa with the naked eye!

Could've done it without those damn apes though.


----------



## batman can

I bought a car! Just need to sign some paper work tomorrow.


----------



## CoconutHolder

batman can said:


> I bought a car! Just need to sign some paper work tomorrow.


 :banana :banana :banana AWESOME!!! :banana :banana :banana

I saw my awesome sister for a bit and gave her her birthday card. She was leaving when I got to her house so she suggested I go visit my brother. So I did, and it was awesome. Really nice to see them again and their house.

Hugged my kids and told them I love them. I do that as much as I can. I love loving them. :mushy If that makes any sense. Precious beings.

I don't understand how some ppl can't believe in God. There is a great power in the world that made ALL this be. Amazing. Hard for finite minds to think of the infinite God. Always was, always is and always will be.

I'm trailing off....... there I go jibba jabbin again. :stu

Yeahh... so God is good and Gob bless us all.



Take care everyone.

Proud we are all taking steps in the right direction in one way or another. Stay positive homies.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Polar said:


> Visited Gibraltar. We took the cable car to the top of "the Rock" where I could see Africa with the naked eye!
> 
> Could've done it without those damn apes though.


Wow I bet that was a beautiful view.


----------



## Oasis

I raised my hand and asked a question in class tody. I haven't done that since elementary school.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Oasis said:


> I raised my hand and asked a question in class tody. I haven't done that since elementary school.


 :yay


----------



## Drella

.


----------



## Perfectionist

My chem prof asked if I'd won any Nobel Prizes lately when he saw my lab results. He then called my lab techniques "smack". I think this is a good thing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I woke up not feeling like ****. I do believe this is an accomplishment.


----------



## CoconutHolder

OHS here is something that happened yesterday and is good as far as SA goes. 

I got into a politcal type debate! With a nice person, which made it easier but still she had strong views and so did I but it was a nice conversatioin. 

I thought to myself, at any other point in my life, I would have backed out of that conversation as soon as the other person started backing themselves up with their knowledge. I would have gotten totally drained and felt like crying. Feeling like its better to just agree with everyone.

Not yesterday! It went well. I held up my end and supported my thoughts AND said some more things to counteract what they were saying.

I was proud of myself.

The way it started was this... she says "I LOVE Palin." so I was like "OMG I can't stand her." She said "really, why?" I said it was her presence, I couldn't really explain it. Just something about her goes through me. Kind of like how a lot of Republicans felt about Clinton... is how I feel about her.

Then it went ont from there to who we were voting for, healthcare.. etc..

My face was a bit hot during it but I stuck through.


----------



## Ally

^That's awesome! Good job. I know I could never do something like that.


The urges were really hard to quiet, but, I made it through the night without SI. [=


----------



## ardrum

CoconutHolder said:


> OHS here is something that happened yesterday and is good as far as SA goes.
> 
> I got into a politcal type debate! With a nice person, which made it easier but still she had strong views and so did I but it was a nice conversatioin.
> 
> I thought to myself, at any other point in my life, I would have backed out of that conversation as soon as the other person started backing themselves up with their knowledge. I would have gotten totally drained and felt like crying. Feeling like its better to just agree with everyone.
> 
> Not yesterday! It went well. I held up my end and supported my thoughts AND said some more things to counteract what they were saying.
> 
> I was proud of myself.
> 
> The way it started was this... she says "I LOVE Palin." so I was like "OMG I can't stand her." She said "really, why?" I said it was her presence, I couldn't really explain it. Just something about her goes through me. Kind of like how a lot of Republicans felt about Clinton... is how I feel about her.
> 
> Then it went ont from there to who we were voting for, healthcare.. etc..
> 
> My face was a bit hot during it but I stuck through.


 :banana


----------



## seanybhoy

Had jujitsu.


----------



## dullard

I might have just bought a G&L Comanche. I am excited about it... I don't know if it was a good idea though.


----------



## gracie07

It's Saturday so I had a chance to sleep in and rest. Believe me, it was well needed.


----------



## Reachinghigher

The good thing that happened today is that nothing bad happened. :yes


----------



## Noca

OMG is it really happening? Life giving me a break and the sun actually breaking through the clouds???????????????? Could it be an end to this pain and misery!!!!!!!???


----------



## Reachinghigher

The sun came out :yes


----------



## seanybhoy

Had football session today.


----------



## Reachinghigher

Reachinghigher said:


> The good thing that happened today is that nothing bad happened. :yes


 :ditto


----------



## Perfectionist

I will be eating obscene amounts of turkey and stuffing in a few short hours.


----------



## Reachinghigher

Perfectionist said:


> I will be eating obscene amounts of turkey and stuffing in a few short hours.


That really is good! opcorn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I went to the wildlife park with the fam. and didn't end up hating any of them :yay 
Uh, well, except for my mom when she'd want to take ten minutes looking at birds through her 'birders' (oh yes, they exist). Just cause it was cold and walking along the trail helped to yanno...not get frostbitten. Tank top + sweater + windbreaker + brother's hoodie = still freezing cold the majority of the time. 
Oh and I got pics of course. Not sure how they came out yet. Hopefully not too bad.

Edit: right, and I got a new keyboard.


----------



## Reachinghigher

I woke up :yawn


----------



## King'sCrossing

well I got referred to once today.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

forced myself to work out and i can see that im getting bigger the slightest bit and im getting stronger...


----------



## Aloysius

I slept all day.


----------



## pita

I had the best bus ride of my entire life. The driver drove about 130 km/h the whole time and had all kinds of secret fancy tricks to avoid the rush hour traffic. We were passing BMWs the whole way. We even passed the bus that left five minutes before ours, and beat it to the train station by a good five minutes more.

Truly the holy grail of public transportation.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Found out I don't have cancer! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Shauna The Dead said:


> Found out I don't have cancer! :boogie


 :yay


----------



## X33

This SP I was examining as part of a test, was impressed by my "knowledge", "attention to detail" and ability to make him "feel comfortable." Whew! I was very worried about the test. Glad it turned out ok! ("" = exact words used)


----------



## Noca

i slept all day.


----------



## Polar

I became... a cat. Now I'm happy. Meow.


----------



## Aloysius

^ meow :yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Shauna The Dead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found out I don't have cancer! :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> :yay
Click to expand...

 :yay :banana 
Today a good thing that happened is we got free movie channels for 3 months! :boogie


----------



## Ally

My teacher told me I did good on the essay portion of my test! And I'm 3 weeks SI free !!


----------



## Attica! Attica!

I had a critique in class today, and though I was about to faint from nerves, my drawings were complimented! and my hair is cooperating today, and I like my outfit! and its a pretty fall day!


----------



## Blurred

i watched "how to lose a guy in 10 days"...and cracked a smile. lol.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had Jujitsu.


----------



## Mr. Orange

I guess I've been quite happy for most of the day. My sister came home from college for the weekend, and we went to a movie. Well, went to the movie theater, couldn't agree on what to see, and then drove home, and rented a movie instead. :lol


----------



## thetrial

Well yesterday I talked to the boy who sits beside me in one of my classes 
Today so far, good thing is: I had coffee!


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I got my little girl some shoes and Hello Kitty luggage, everything for only $6 :boogie:


----------



## Gerard

Wow, you people. I could feel enornmously the positive vibes. I'm so glad you all experiencing such good feelings. 

Even though I have grown tremendously for the past 3 months, visiting here on this site from time to time, makes me feel good inside. And hope this community has helped it little to big ways and how I strongly value all of that. So yeah, my biggest positive was visiting here today. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## sheppard2005

Yay! I made it through the day! It's always rough when it's my kids' weekend with their dad. But I kinda focused on myself.


----------



## ShyFX

I got the amp in my car to work again...yes!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My mother's home today and usually I would hate that, but I woke up in a good mood and so did she so we actually talked for a bit while I made breakfast. Yesterday I was feeling pretty crappy so it's a nice change. I wanted to go take fall pictures at the park but it's supposed to rain. Maybe tomorrow. 
I feel like I'm slowly figuring things out and don't feel as hopeless as I usually do. My mom found me the number for human resources and we're going there tomorrow morning. Either they can speak with me then or I can make an appointment. I also successfuly cancelled an appointment. Doing all this phone call business myself is really helping with phone anxiety.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had Jujitsu.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Saw a friend I hadn't seen in awhile :b


----------



## its_Rob

I signed up for the SAS forums.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

My drawing studio class was cancelled today, got a four hour lunch break


----------



## Ally

I got an 83 on a test I thought I had failed! Yay.


----------



## serolf

Got rid of my terrible therapist and made an appointment with a new one.


----------



## its_Rob

I gave a presentation in front of my class today without panicking and minimal stuttering.:boogie


----------



## Drella

The gorgeous, model-esq guy in my program laughed at my accidental joke. A genuine laugh, too, that was not at my expense, surprisingly. Oh, pretty-boy, _Jamaican me crazy_. GENIUS, I'm writing that one down. Tomorrow he shall laugh again, and then he'll be mine.


----------



## Bad Religion

I get to see my therapist today! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Today's just good. Nothing bad has happened.


----------



## Noca

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Today's just good. Nothing bad has happened.


same here


----------



## its_Rob

I had a small conversation with a girl on my bus. Unfortunetly, it did not last long because I could not think of things to say :doh


----------



## Attica! Attica!

got a 100% on a quiz in a class I despereately need it in.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I napped. 

It took three tries but it happened.


----------



## its_Rob

I answered a couple of questions in class today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Money 

Voice chat


----------



## seanybhoy

Had Jujitsu.


----------



## Polar

Pizza.


----------



## User57854

dfe


----------



## Noca

Had an interview that went well today


----------



## Zephyr

Polar said:


> Pizza.


:ditto

Even though mine wasn't the right shape....


----------



## seanybhoy

Zephyr said:


> :ditto
> 
> Even though mine wasn't the right shape....


What shape was it ????


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

A busy mall wasn't nearly as scary as I thought it would be. People just mind their own business. Plus I got some great sales, and even decided to go back in a couple days or so.


----------



## saillias

I caught up on readings from a couple classes today and picked topics for 2 term essays. I would have read more but my other classes have no required readings for this week.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

had my first day of school today after my fall holidays. i was driving myelf crazy because of it and i felt so overwhelmed and couldn't sleep last night but...

it wasn't so bad actually.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had Jujitsu and been invited to train with Jujitsu Italia in february .
All the guys are going but i dunno if i'll be able to afford it or not :sigh .
Ah well fingers crossed and sh*t.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

seanybhoy said:


> Had Jujitsu and been invited to train with Jujitsu Italia in february .
> All the guys are going but i dunno if i'll be able to afford it or not :sigh .
> Ah well fingers crossed and sh*t.


Awesome, GOOD LUCK :yes


----------



## seanybhoy

Cheers Hun.
I've never been abroad before ops so yeah i dunno if i can afford a holiday to italy especially so soon after chistmas.
And all the guys drive like BMW M5's and sh*t so they obviously have VERY supportive parents if you know what i mean (wealthy) so it's easy for them and you can imagine how i feel like ooooookay i don't wanna look like the poor kid . lol
But yeah like i said fingers crossed and stuff and who knows what'll happen between now and february.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Yeah, I've never been outta the States myself since it's so expensive to travel, although I'm going to try to get an internship in Europe next summer if I can get the funding.

But maybe you'll get to go after all  


Oh, and Cheers


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I'm on vacation  Gotta leave & go home in the morning but then I get to see Lance :mushy


----------



## Nickel

Talked to a guy in a store without freaking out, told my boss about my coworker problem, smiled, laughed and came out of eternally dark and gloomy mode to my default setting of content.


----------



## seanybhoy

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Yeah, I've never been outta the States myself since it's so expensive to travel, although I'm going to try to get an internship in Europe next summer if I can get the funding


Whoa , now that's what i call ambition.
Good luck with that .


----------



## Mr. Orange

I was at the gym today doing my back and biceps routine, and in the isolated room for yoga classes (separated from free weights by glass), there was a gorgeous young woman around my age. She had the perfect complexion, curly hair tied back in a ponytail, and the perfect weight, not too skinny not too fat. I did most of my workout right near the glass, as she was doing some of the most amazingly sexy stretches I've ever seen. At one point the instructor came over to assist her with something, and she came right behind the girl when she was bent over, and grasped the girl's waist. I was fixated on this for like 20 seconds, and when I looked up the instructor was giving me a nasty look :lol

I was planning on waiting until she got out of the class, and then asking her what it was, and telling her it looked interesting, but as you can probably guess, when she began putting her clothes back on, I booked it out of there. I am going to find out what class that was, and attend next week :yes....probably....we'll see....


----------



## CoconutHolder

Mr. Orange said:


> I was at the gym today doing my back and biceps routine, and in the isolated room for yoga classes (separated from free weights by glass), there was a gorgeous young woman around my age. She had the perfect complexion, curly hair tied back in a ponytail, and the perfect weight, not too skinny not too fat. I did most of my workout right near the glass, as she was doing some of the most amazingly sexy stretches I've ever seen. At one point the instructor came over to assist her with something, and she came right behind the girl when she was bent over, and grasped the girl's waist. I was fixated on this for like 20 seconds, and when I looked up the instructor was giving me a nasty look :lol
> 
> I was planning on waiting until she got out of the class, and then asking her what it was, and telling her it looked interesting, but as you can probably guess, when she began putting her clothes back on, I booked it out of there. I am going to find out what class that was, and attend next week :yes....probably....we'll see....


:lol

That is sooooooo cute!!  and sexxay, lol. 
Good luck with the yoga class. I love yoga.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Yeah, I finally got to see Lance :mushy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got an interview - I had no idea my resume actually sent since I got one of the 5 million weird errors that computer likes to make up. I also have a drive to it tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Checked my email, and found out that my review session today is video taped, so I don't have to go in! :clap


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

seanybhoy said:


> Whoa , now that's what i call ambition.
> Good luck with that .


thanks! i guess i could say, I'm crossing my fingers too


----------



## CoconutHolder

Had a great day of trick-or-treating with the kids. We went with my sister, her husband and my niece. It was really nice.

My baby went pee pee on the potty for the first time today!!!!! YAY FOR THAT!!!!

I have the best kids in the world. I am very blessed to have them. :mushy


----------



## saillias

Despite getting 3 hours of sleep I didn't feel tired today. I felt like I was on hallucinogens and half in a dream, but not tired. If that makes sense. 

I recently got 82% on a midterm. On the prof's grading scale an 82 is only a B. Students approached him and said that the letter scale was a bit tough, and he agreed and lowered the requirements for each letter. So I have an A- now.


----------



## meghanaddie

phillies won the world series  i'm in a pretty fantastic mood.


----------



## Ally

I finished my essay, finaly! :clap


----------



## Mr. Orange

meghanaddie said:


> phillies won the world series  i'm in a pretty fantastic mood.


Horray! I love the feeling when your team wins it all (I'm a Boston sports fan, so I get it a lot :lol)

But the best part about this for me...is that the Rays lost!! Oh how sweet that feels.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Well, this is not exactly "good," but I definitely had a good laugh out of it (which felt good)...I was chewing on a vitamin while standing in front of the bathroom mirror, and all of a sudden, beyond my control, I let out a big sneeze and mushy vitamin (along with some other stuff) flew all over the mirror. :lol It was really gross.

And I'm about to leave for group therapy soon. I'm very pumped about group. I still haven't told the members about my SAD, but it's really nice to have people to talk to


----------



## Polar

Finally got my phone working again.
Also, ice cream.


----------



## seanybhoy

Visited a few old faces today got invited through for a house warming party type thing cos one of my friends moved into a new house but yeah had a few beers and the usual but all n all not too bad today.


----------



## meghanaddie

Mr. Orange said:


> Horray! I love the feeling when your team wins it all


*nod* definitely! 

My good thing for today (maybe) is that i got invited to my first frat party. Erm...should i go? I'll probably be the oldest person there by quite a few years :afr


----------



## Shauna The Dead

My iron level is back up :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Bought stuff. For once in my life I'm not embarassed to carry around a purse. No camouflage bird-print or childish pictures/lettering on this one. 

And I found a size 6 in those shoes 
Screw all you regular sized people. I still think a 5 would do...


----------



## sanspants08

Got a free Coldplay ticket! Woot! I have to drive to Philly but that's ok.


----------



## seanybhoy

Nice ^^^^


Had Jujitsu.
But yeah i broke one of the bo staffs (ya know the 6ft wooden sticky thiings) ops and broke my instructors toe double ops 's (seperate incidents) so i dunno if this was a good thing afterall :con ah well no one died so what the heck lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder

had a very nice day..........
and I'm nice and relaxed now.


----------



## meghanaddie

sanspants08 said:


> Got a free Coldplay ticket! Woot! I have to drive to Philly but that's ok.


aah lucky!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Beer & ice cream cake.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Nice run today, as well as a good workout at the gym. I was able to do 3 sets of pull ups, at 6 repetitions. That's a PR.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had football today, and been invited to my friends for dinner tonight so yeah all good today .


----------



## forever_dreamer

A guy said hi to me when I was going to see my nephew. It threw me completely off guard but I said hi back!


----------



## seanybhoy

Done knife work at freakin jujitsu and got a new t.v today.


----------



## FairleighCalm

I ate salsa.


----------



## idledreamer

officially in the peace corps... unless my medical/dental changes... just have to wait for a placement now


----------



## FairleighCalm

^Congrats! I'm impressed.

I told a girl today that she was a refreshing reminder that beauty does not have to be skin-deep and she wrote back that she "felt" the same way. WHOA?! FEELINGS?? Hmm, how nice.


----------



## Mr. Orange

I had my stats test today. Boy was that easy. I have barely opened the book, and I would be upset with anything less than a 100%. Why did they give us 2 hours to do that? I did most of the questions twice in less than one hour.


----------



## thesceptic

I made six different conversations with about 15 people at college yesterday.


----------



## Mr. Orange

^Wow, well done man. Grats!


----------



## bezoomny

In my English discussion, we're on _Paradise Lost_. I had read like ten pages of the seventy assigned. But I still wowed the teacher with my knowledge of random crap like Hesiod, apocryphal books of the Bible, literary terminology, epic poetry, Joseph Campbell, _Star Wars_, etc.

Usually I'm way too nervous to talk and let people who don't know what they're talking about monopolize the discussion.

I've had a really good last few days. I really don't even care if everyone in that English discussion now knows I'm a hardcore nerd.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

(Yesterday) I got the job.


----------



## CoconutHolder

seanybhoy said:


> Done knife work at freakin jujitsu and got a new t.v today.


*Awesome.* :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder

forever_dreamer said:


> a guy said hi to me when i was going to see my nephew. It threw me completely off guard but i said hi back!


*yay!*


----------



## CoconutHolder

idledreamer said:


> officially in the peace corps... unless my medical/dental changes... just have to wait for a placement now


*THATS GREAT.* :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder

thesceptic said:


> I made six different conversations with about 15 people at college yesterday.


:yay


----------



## CoconutHolder

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> (Yesterday) I got the job.


:yay *SO HAPPY FOR YOU. CONGRATS. HOPE IT ALL GOES WELL.* :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Thanks, Coco


----------



## CoconutHolder

*CONGRATS TO ANYONE I MISSED.

LESSEE... I VOTED TODAY AND AM VERY HAPPY ABOOT IT.

TRUE STORY.

Although someone did end up laughing at me. Baaah.... pssshhhh...........*


----------



## tjsmith

i found and joined this site and read some cool threads, i got up early, i was trying to excersize but i ended up at the computer doing this lol. Its a nice day out so i might try to get some skateing in but yesterday was ****ty trying to skate around people.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

I got an A on an exam for a difficult class!


----------



## Mr. Orange

^Fair Play

I got a job I with UPS, with whom I interviewed today.


----------



## Mr. Orange

And I just posted that at 4:20 non intentionally. That is good too.


----------



## ANCIENT

I talked to a friend I haven't talked to in a long time. Apparently he moved to Michigan with his daughter and wife, but he said he might be coming back.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Orange - thats is really awesome. i just saw a ups worker today. lol, like thats a rare thing. i see them alllllllllllllllllll the time. Happy for you & lol @ 4:20.

Ancient - glad you got to talk to an old friend.

congrats to anyone I missed.

i went to visit my sister today with the chiddlers and tis was very nice. We took a walk and had nice chit chat and stuff. It was all good.
AND I'm going back there tomorrow with them for my niece's birthday! She'll be 10! By goodness, time flies! 
Hooray for birthdays, cake, ice cream and awesome relatives. 

Geebus its only going on 5:30! Feels like it should be going on 7!!!! Weird daylight savings sheeet.


----------



## bezoomny

In Latin class, someone was translating a really long sentence that had about five separate clauses in it each doing different grammatical things. The translation read by my classmate had very little in common with mine (this actually happens a lot). I offered my translation, and it was universally praised as being grammatically _perfect_ (I cannot remember the last time that there has been nothing wrong about my translation).

One of the students in the class, a grad student, said about my translation:

"That's good. That is some _advanced_ Latining."

The teacher then said that it was one of the hardest sentences of the work.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Nice work ANCIENT. Keeping in touch with old friends is a toughie. Fair play.

That sounds like a nice party Lori, its nice to see family and people who care about us. I am pretty jealous of the cake/ice cream combo, not gonna lie.

Good job bezoomny! Sounds like you have been doing great with all your course work of late. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr. Orange

A girl in my class gave me a whole box of orange tic tacs. How did she know about my secret orange tic tac fetish! I couldn't guzzle them like usual because it shook too much when i got some out, and I didn't want to disturb the class. But I got to conserve them for when I got home :clap


----------



## its_Rob

I got a code to get early access to the Left 4 Dead demo. It's a shame the best thing of my day is playing Left 4 Dead (excellent game by the way)


----------



## Eilicea

My coach let me take a week off from track practice to sort my brain out.


----------



## Polar

Xanax, pure and simple.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had Jujitsu.


----------



## pita

I took my essay outline to my TA and she helped me a lot. I just needed somebody to help push me in the right direction. She also said my thesis was one of the strongest ones she'd seen, which made me very happy.


----------



## 99x

I gave a very short speech to 50 highschool kids that came to check out my university's art program. I don't think the professors were happy with my comments, but I was just being honest. I care about people, and I wanted the kids to understand that they will be put through alot, and stay up all night pretty much every weekend, but I was just telling it like it is because no one told me.


----------



## its_Rob

I get the apartment to my self for the weekend. :boogie


----------



## Mr. Orange

I got a good amount of sleep last night.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My sleep schedule is back in order for some strange reason. I can't say I've been trying. Haven't been able to sleep past 10am.

I cleaned my hamster's monster of a cage - and er, also accidentally put another crack in it. 
Did 2 loads of laundry. 
Swept my bedroom. 
Tidied (what an awkward word) my closet. 
Ventured into my dresser drawers. 
Bottom drawer is officially done. 
2nd drawer from top is done. 
2nd drawer from bottom needs a heavy-duty paper shredder so it will have to wait. So does the middle one. 

Yeah, cause you needed to know about my dresser like that.


----------



## Lateralus

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yeah, cause you needed to know about my dresser like that.


We all know you on a whole new level now 

Something good today.....let's see, Ohio State won.


----------



## kelso

I went to my brothers 50th birthday party.
Have not done this sort of thing (big heaps of scary people) for 5 years.
It was great, especially the camp oven dinner - yum!


----------



## CoconutHolder

Stuff.


----------



## jellyfish

I met Sebastian, a totally adorable longhair b+w bicolor kitten, 6 weeks (maybe less, cause he's small and a stray, so that's an estimate). He wanted to cuddle all day, and whenever I left his side, he'd meow and try to befriend the cats in the adjacent kennels. Also, he can twist his head around so far it looks like he's auditioning for The Exorcist: Adorable Edition.


----------



## creativedissent

I feel I can finally handle the narcissists in my life.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

mcdonalds breakfast...


----------



## Polar

Had a good sleep.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Polar said:


> Had a good sleep.


:ditto


----------



## ANCIENT

CoconutHolder said:


> Stuff.


:ditto


----------



## X33

I am feeling good today, no particular reason.


----------



## Aloysius

X33 said:


> I am feeling good today, no particular reason.


:ditto


----------



## Perfectionist

Delicious veggies were in my kitchen. And now, they are in my tummy. It is a good turn of events.


----------



## Polar

Finally got the ball rolling.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*- Went for a nice good power walk with my sister.
- Made leave piles for the chiddlers to jump in and roll around in. 
- Then we played some T-Ball outside.
- Ran into a girl I worked with at the hospital when I went for gas. She was right across from me and was excited to see the chiddlers. 
- Bought myself some stuffed shells from the grocery store. YUMMY.
- Laid down for, I think, over an hour because I was exhausted. Felt better afterward.
- Had yummy dinner.
- Took a nice LONG bath with a candle lit whilst reading (not with the magazine near the flames  )
- My darlings are in bed now and its relaxation time.
- Have been feeling a LOT better in general lately. Feel more positive, have more energy and feel like things are finally "clicking" , if that makes any sense. I'm finally accomplishing a lot more and feel better as a result of that also.

Yay for good things that happen. *


----------



## FairleighCalm

I read a very insightful article on malabsorption which will help a lot with my nutrition and energy. :boogie


----------



## Eilicea

I didn't fail my calc test.


----------



## jellyfish

Cookies, and a nap.

Also, managed to score 150% one of my CSCI deliverables. Bonus points ftw.


----------



## X33

I had a nice 4 day weekend w/ lots of free time. I returned home, saw friends from undergrad, talked with an old friend from back in the days and now I got to drive back to school. Only bad thing was I had to spend a lot of money getting my car ready for winter.


----------



## seanybhoy

CoconutHolder said:


> *-
> - Have been feeling a LOT better in general lately. Feel more positive, have more energy and feel like things are finally "clicking" , if that makes any sense. I'm finally accomplishing a lot more and feel better as a result of that also. *


Good Stuff Deary.

Just jujitsu and a new hairdo.


----------



## Mr. Orange

seanybhoy said:


> Just jujitsu and a new hardo.


Why'd you shave the 'fro?


----------



## seanybhoy

Mr. Orange said:


> Why'd you shave the 'fro?


It had to go bro it was crampin ma style.:yes


----------



## Ally

Made it a week SI free.


----------



## PetSMiLE

no classes today


----------



## Eilicea

My calc teacher told me that I passed for this quarter (I got a D lol).


----------



## its_Rob

I talked to a few people in my class today.


----------



## Lateralus

I finally benched 225 x 8 again after an entire _year_ of slowly regaining my shoulder strength. It seemed like this day would never come. *Knocking on wood for the sake of my shoulder*


----------



## Mr. SandMan

hour break...


----------



## Black_Widow

Visited my job centre for an appointment. And for once felt afterwards that it had been well worth it as this time round the person I saw happened to be very helpful. It's made me feel that bit more positive about job hunting.


----------



## seanybhoy

Saw the shrink today.
It was kinda reassuring in all honesty.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*I went to the mall with my sister and we had a great time. Its funny because going places with her is like going places with my dad. They are always running into ppl they know and are good talkers. She showed me a little sister book that made her think of me last time she read it and it was sooo sweet. I feel like she is really my "real" best friend in life, if you will, and I'm so happy I have her.

I ran into my bff at the mall because she works at the shoe store. She asked me to come with her to visit our other friend who is finally all moved into her new house. I'm psyched about that because I hardly ever get to see them anymore, especially together, we have a great time. We knew each other since we were 5. So, I said sure and she'll be picking me up on Sat.

Now its time for tea, cleaning and loving up on the chiddlers.*


----------



## ANCIENT

-I got two hugs at work today. that means I had contact with 4 boobs. my goal for today is to have contact with 7 boobs by the end or the day. right now it looks very promising.

-I smell like cucumber and green tea lotion.


----------



## Ally

I had a good talk with my therapist today. Always leaves me giddy. And I'm fasting. Yay!


----------



## Noca

I survived my flu shot today, no panicking from the needle.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had jujitsu.


----------



## Little Willow

Had a fantastic workout today, and bet my time on the cross-trainer by five whole minutes!!!!!


----------



## its_Rob

I bought some new clothes today and got a haircut.


----------



## pita

A lot of customers responded positively to me at work today, and I was able to make change without the cash register's help. That's a big thing for someone who couldn't subtract as a child.

AND OH I almost forgot. My wii fit told me I lost weight.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Had a really awesome night with my my two closest childhood friends.:yes

Pure craziness! 

:eyes :troll :haha :blah :cup :lol


----------



## seanybhoy

Nice ^^^


Had Jujitsu.


----------



## CoconutHolder

^^^Nice too.^^^

Today I 
-took a good long walk with my sister despite the coldness.
-cleaned the bathroom thoroughly.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Ally said:


> I had a good talk with my therapist today. Always leaves me giddy. And I'm fasting. Yay!


That is awesome! I also had a nice long walk today. It was so cold I had to start running. I feel good and giving good vibes.  :yes


----------



## kkluv20

Well this morning I was excited to go see my boyfriend who goes to school 3 hours away. Whenever I started to get anxious about all the things I knew I would have to do to get there by bus, I quickly suppressed it and reminded myself that it wasn't a big deal and that it would all be worth it. I am currently here with my boyfriend and I am very happy. We had a very special day together so far!


----------



## kkluv20

ANCIENT said:


> -I got two hugs at work today. that means I had contact with 4 boobs. my goal for today is to have contact with 7 boobs by the end or the day. right now it looks very promising.
> 
> -I smell like cucumber and green tea lotion.


7 boobs? haha that means 3 more...funny you chose an odd number. Boobs usually come in pairs. Made me smile


----------



## FairleighCalm

I just took my yogurt out of the oven and it actually looks like yogurt. Taste test at lunch!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Taste test POSITIVE! I'm going to spend more time cooking. I really enjoy it.


----------



## seanybhoy

Retail Therapy


----------



## FairleighCalm

I drove with a friend after work to Dayton to visiting hours for another friend who lost her father. Very little anxiety and I was pleased I had the energy to be supportive. Now it's time to eat!


----------



## saillias

Very good and productive day overall. Bought some new jeans, new hoodie and new coat, drove around the city and during rush hour, had a doctor's appointment and got some new medicines that I'm really happy about, and I finished an essay and did a really good job of it too. And through all of that I never had anxiety.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

school was okay, spent some time with my mother and her boyfriend and his son... felt really family-like, so very little anxiety. yay^^


----------



## Ally

Spent the day with my boyfriend! And it's been snowing --so pretty.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Politely but firmly stood up to my Dad when he tried to sabotage my project at the 'rents house.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Sunshine! :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Applied for a job.
Got a haircut.


----------



## seanybhoy

Had freakin kungfu today.
Oh yeah and got invited in for surgery on the 2nd Dec. :afr


----------



## FairleighCalm

Saw AC/DC in concert tonight and it was fun. I had a really good seat.


----------



## Nickel

I finally managed to convince myself that I don't deserve bad friends that like making me feel bad about myself. I have freed myself from their monstrous grasp and and free to feel good about myself.


----------



## kitterbug

I had the day off today. And that's a darn good thing!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Nickel said:


> I finally managed to convince myself that I don't deserve bad friends that like making me feel bad about myself. I have freed myself from their monstrous grasp and and free to feel good about myself.


Good for you. You can be your own best friend until you meet some other friends who respect and appreciate you. I broke off a friendship with someone recently. We kept having this same misunderstanding and I finally decided it was not my fault.


----------



## eagleheart

Our cats were acting cute but they pretty much always do that

My mom and I had a nice afternoon

It wasn`t freezing in our house, well in the kitchen and living room anyway

The guy got the car unstuck and plowed the driveway

``7 boobs`` is funny because it reminded me of a lady today who said she asked someone how much snow they had and she said ``Only up to my boobs!!``
I wondered how tall she was.

CHatted with man I love.


----------



## dontcare

2 friends from college called me tonight. Two in one night! After not speaking with anyone for ... 3 months?


----------



## seanybhoy

Had jujitsu and getting graded again next week so yeah with a lil luck i'll move up another belt.


----------



## Noca

had a good job interview


----------



## pita

I got an in-class essay back, and apparently I got a B+. I thought I failed it, so I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## erinmcvicar

This forum is a very good idea. 

I got to see my boyfriend


----------



## seanybhoy

More Retail Therapy


----------



## sarah.the.aquarian

-well, i haven't seen my bf in a week probably, and haven't gotten any peen in 2 weeks! something good that happened today was, you guessed it, i got some peeeeen! 
-i got some sonic. lawd knows i have to have my fast food!
-got an extra DDR mat from my bf. now my sis and i can both play together!
-mom wasn't being a royal ***** today


----------



## slyfox

No classes


----------



## seanybhoy

Seen the freakin shrink.


----------



## ANCIENT

watched a movie and I got all the classes I wanted (5) for next semester (this semester I only got one D: )


----------



## bodybuilder16

I ran into someone I know at a store today and at first I kinda avoided him but I thought, No, this would be a good opportunity to work on my social skills.

So he came up and said hi and I kept the conversation going instead of trying to end it after 10 seconds like I normally do. He clearly dominated the convo but I asked pertinent questions and reminded myself to be calm.

He asked questions about my life and I tried to give smooth answers but it came out kinda awkward.

Anywho, I'm happy we chatted for a solid 10 minutes and im proud of myself for not avoiding him.


----------



## Gerard

^That's good to hear.

Had fun joking and talking to my younger cousin making him laugh a lot during this Thanksgiving luncheon my whole family was celebrating.


----------



## kkluv20

I got all the classes I wanted too  They are all online though, since I still have to figure out which school I am going to transfer to. I am finishing up two online classes this semester. Just the two are a lot of work...so I am not sure how I will handle having four next semester. Getting used to full-time again is a good idea though, so I'll be ready to transition to a regular on-site university. Hmm...well I don't know if I will be ready socially... lol but I'd rather not think about that right now. 

Hey I am going to a Disturbed concert tonight! woot :boogie


----------



## Polar

Today and lately...

- Spending the weekend away from home 
- Unexpectedly made some money yesterday.
- It's been going fine with the job I started two weeks ago.


----------



## seanybhoy

Good stuff dudeburgers ^^^


Erm just the usual freakin jujitsu n got the wig chopped too.


----------



## pita

I got an A+ on a paper, and I completed two other papers.


----------



## its_Rob

I beat my mom in a game of chess today and only lost 4 pieces.


----------



## Ally

Watched a Christmas movie & had hot coco with my boyfriend =)


----------



## dontcare

I applied to 2 colleges today!


----------



## BrokenDreams

I went to an SA meetup group for the first time and I survived. :boogie


----------



## Eraserhead

Let's see... I'll try and count all my blessings.

-A nice lady made me a sandwich for breakfast 
-Took a walk around a really cool part of town, where I hope to live several months from now!
-Got some good images today at my lab
-Got back to my apartment and actually _liked _the look of my bedroom, for once!
-Bought a ticket to see Rise Against on my birthday!


----------



## saillias

One of my papers was handed back today. Our names were called out alphabetically and while I walked back up the lecture hall with my paper in hand, a bunch of people were staring at me enviously so I looked at the back and a huge 'A' took up the whole top half of the page and must have been staring them all in the face. :boogie


----------



## Little Willow

Didn't have a freak-out when my membership card was denied at the gym. I just problem-solved and got it fixed!!!


----------



## Black_Widow

Managed to achieve most of the things I set myself to do today, after trying a new approach to improve how I'm currently managing my time. So far it's working pretty well!


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Hey, good for you up there ^*
*Ate meat free and healthy, jogged 5. And other stuff*


----------



## seanybhoy

Had Jujitsu .


----------



## MeganC

A few awesome things happened tonight: First, a good friend I haven't spoken to in years called to catch up and we're going out this weekend. Then, a co-worker/friend from Buffalo gave me a call and rallied the bar for a toast in my honor. That really made my night. I also got a call for a job interview at Macy's. Woo!


----------



## Taija

I got 9+ from the history exam. :boogie


----------



## andy1984

Ran into my partners grandfather while I was out walking and didn't freak out.


----------



## nightwalker

i got an A ON MY HISTORY PAPER!! WOOOTZ!!!
and... i broke down in front of my mom yesterday so now she knows what im going through and i'm actually feeling better now <3


----------



## coeur_brise

aw, hope you are feeling better ^^^

Today, my bestest friend called from overseas. She's serving in the military, and I was glad to hear from her after such a long time


----------



## Taija

After school I walked our dog, went to the store and exercised a bit, and now I feel pretty good and accomplished. Much better than sitting in front the computer the whole day.  And if I have the energy, I might organize my bookcase later, it's such a mess.


----------



## Phobos

I had a visit from two guys from Jehova's Witnesses. Now most people tend to view that as a bad/annoying thing, but I've learned to turn these visits into something that's pleasant.

They usually act really polite, so I respond politely and attentively to them, which tends to pay off. Today, I actually invited them inside to make them more comfortable and they voiced their appreciation of this.

Managed to actually have a decent conversation with these people and smile at them as well. A sure sign that I'm getting better.


----------



## kkluv20

I have been thinking a lot lately about what to do next fall college-wise. There is one school I am leaning towards transferring to, but I don't know how it will work out financially. I am also scared of transitioning back into a big university, and figuring out housing situations.... well anyways, so the good thing is...

There is this really cool, nice girl who I have known for about a year. I have only been around her a few times in person, other than that we just keep in touch on myspace. Today we were talking and I told her I was thinking of going to her school next year, and she was all excited and said she would love to room with me because I am so awesome. That is one of those things that when I hear it, I just think wow  ... I always thought she thought I was too weird in person or something, because I am always so awkward.. I guess she is just one of those people who don't care if I am quiet now and then, and maybe she actually cares and wants to help me? Anyways that really made me feel a lot better about myself, because I know that even if I think people think I'm lame, they might actually think I'm pretty cool.


----------



## bezoomny

This is just about the silliest thing in the world...

Outside the doors of our rooms in my dorm, we each have a little dry-erase board. Mine never has anything written on it. But today I wrote out "jingle bells" in Latin ("Tinniat, tinniat, tintinabulum. Labimur in glacie post mulum curtum. Tinniat, tinniat..."). It's really not literally the same song, but you have to make the words fit the melody, which is hard. Literally what I wrote is something like "Jingle bell, let it ring, let it ring. We'll have slid in the snow after a short mule-sled."


----------



## shylady

I found out that Im pregnant and this is a pleasant suprise  Im now praying that my doctors appointment goes well and that the baby is doing fine.


----------



## dontcare

^congrats!

i settled on a new therapist. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## erinmcvicar

I went to a craft store and bought some wire ribbon and made some very pretty bows with fake poinsettia's in the center. my mom liked them so much that there is one on top of our christmas tree. and i got to see my boyfriend that i thought didn't want to hang out with me today. he said he had fun


----------



## Ally

I wore my boyfriends sweater, it smelt exactly like him! :mushy


----------



## Gerard

I gave myself a big self hug today.


----------



## Ally

Saw a big drop on the scale, was so excited about that, sure it's mainly water weight, but I really don't care! And I'm feeling pro-active


----------



## Black_Widow

Visited my local shopping centre today to buy some birthday/christmas gifts. As I've not been out of the house much in a while, it made a really good change to be out and about and I also managed to make some reasonably good gift choices!


----------



## TheVoid

Managed to read some articles required for the exam. I am happy I covered it


----------



## X33

This chair in the library is so comfy, I think I am going to sneak it home.


----------



## mousam

I got an A in one of my classes.


----------



## proudmummy

I went out to a birthday thingie only for the babies though.. took a cake that i'd made for the birthday boy... 

DELETED THE REST OF THE POST AS WAS NEGATIVE, KINDA FORGOT!!

congrats to the pregnant person, its the best feeling ever isnt it! xxx


----------



## kkluv20

I finished my finals. Got a 97 and 100 hehe. I'm so relieved that the semester is over :boogie


----------



## Ally

I found out my boyfriend is coming up tonight, instead of tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Nothing haha. But today I had extra work for me, hurray!


----------



## dullard

shylady said:


> I found out that Im pregnant and this is a pleasant suprise  Im now praying that my doctors appointment goes well and that the baby is doing fine.


Congratulations!

I just remembered a few poems and rhymes that were favourites of mine as a child. Weile Weile Waile, The Song of Wandering Aengus, Who Killed Cock Robin?, The Big Ship Sails, Georgie Porgie, etc...


----------



## Black_Widow

Popped out for a walk today which I really enjoyed. The weather was bright and sunny, but at the same time the air was fresh and crisp - which is exactly how I prefer it. I felt much better for having done the exercise after too!


----------



## its_Rob

I passed out a gun control survey and explained it in front my class today without too much anxiety.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

got my car back...


----------



## Eilicea

I got into Cornell University.


----------



## saillias

i wrote my last final and am free for a month


----------



## its_Rob

I got doughnuts in english class today


----------



## Mr. SandMan

appointment made for cbt...


----------



## Little Willow

Finished my first semester of University


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## fauxhawk

Somebody made me a really nice tasty pizza.


----------



## gloria57

*One More*

One of my goals for this week is to think positive; so I was happy to find this link. Also, I really did enjoy my breakfast this morning.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Eilicea said:


> I got into Cornell University.


*Congratulations!! What a beautiful campus. That is really awesome. Do you know what you're majoring in?*


----------



## Black_Widow

Felt glad that I managed to get the last of my Christmas present shopping done and wrapped yesterday, as it gave me more time to focus on other things today!


----------



## Noca

Had my pain killer dosages increased


----------



## shyguy246

12 months ago today, I made the best decision I've ever made. :mushy


----------



## shylady

fauxhawk said:


> Somebody made me a really nice tasty pizza.


yummy that sounds good


----------



## slyfox

Today is the last day of the semester.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

shyguy246 said:


> 12 months ago today, I made the best decision I've ever made. :mushy


I guess time flies when you're having too..much...fun!
Okay I'll stop quoting that now.

Seriously though, it's insane to comprehend. Words fail me. Smileys don't.
:boogie:boogie :kiss


----------



## gloria57

*In Control*

I had a conversation with a stranger this morning; instead of getting annoyed that she bothered me.


----------



## Black_Widow

Much as I felt really tempted to completely put an important task off today, I still started it!


----------



## Ronnie

I asked asked a guy I know if I could tag along with him and his friends to a show.


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## saillias

Finished Christmas shopping

No responsibilities until I go back to school on January 12th. :boogie


----------



## Black_Widow

Well it's not happened quite yet. But I'm going to my boyfriends work Christmas do late afternoon/evening time. To an extent I am feeling nervous/anxious about it. But it'll get me out of the house, and take my mind off other worries for a while. And there are a couple of people I know will be there who I'm quite looking forward to speaking with again.


----------



## Eleison

I chatted to the woman on the checkout when shopping, and said thankyou to a man who held the door open for me when I came out of the chemists. I was also polite and friendly to the woman on the counter in the chemists. 
These are all real achievements for me, given that until all too recently my anxiety and defensiveness always came out as hostility and rudeness and was most unpleasant for me and everyone else around.
Shopping is a much more pleasurable experience now I've come through that, I can tell you!


----------



## gloria57

*One Above the Normal*

This morning I demostrated patience when I ordered breakfast at McDonalds; the last time I was there I drove off without completing my order because the order taker asked me to repeat my order.


----------



## Smile_Karina

The sun is shinning!!! I feel so much better when it's sunny and was so happy when I saw the sun shinning outside this morning. It feels like spring today.

Also, went to get some applications from the mall. 
I usually get nervous when I have to ask these pretty made up girls for applications because they intimidate me, but I wasn't today. Also called a store today and did a follow up on my application. And talked with a family friend on the phone as well, even though I hate talking on the phone, but I did it and wan't nervous.

I really feel like I am getting better the past few months. Things that used to scare me and make me feel dead nervous seem easier to me.


----------



## PetSMiLE

I got A's and A-'s on my first quarter of graduate school. And the sky is clear after being rainy/crappy all week.


----------



## russophile1977

I found some imitation egg nog which is dairy-free and egg-free (which is good because I'm trying to go vegan) and low-calorie (which is good because I'm trying to lose a few pounds).


----------



## InfiniteAnon

Today is the beginning of my first week off from school and work, a much needed break from the madness. I can't wait to just relax and not be stressed out for a week.


----------



## Eleison

I've been less agitated and have felt more whole today than yesterday.


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## Polar

*THE WINTER SOLSTICE!* ... Which means brighter days ahead 

Also, fun times this morning.


----------



## millenniumman75

Polar said:


> *THE WINTER SOLSTICE!* ... Which means brighter days ahead
> 
> Also, fun times this morning.


7:54am to 5:14pm = 9 hrs 20 minutes of sunshine is all we get today. :lol

We have six more weeks until the real cold of winter comes through.


----------



## gloria57

*Motivation*

This morning two online friends joined my challenge to walk to the winter wonderland of their choice in twelve weeks. 
This is a great motivator for me to keep moving. :boogie


----------



## Black_Widow

Feeling so much better today than I did yesterday, when feeling somewhat the worse for wear after drinking too much Friday evening.


----------



## gloria57

*This Too Shall Pass*

I am realizing that the changes I am making in my mental are being rewarded with positive feedback. For instance, by focusing on myself and not reacting to others; I have been able to remain calm and let things flow right pass me. Just for today!


----------



## slyfox

I actually left the house and my cousins didn't show up


----------



## nervousjeff

I got together with an old friend of mine over coffee, without one awkward silence - plus, another old college friend called to make plans for tomorrow evening (now tonight).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I showed amazing self-control today *toots horn*.

3+ hours in a busy mall without panicking once. I had forgotten to take any meds but it turns out I didn't need them 
Maybe I was too stupidly excited at all the awesome sales.


----------



## Cypress

I picked up some pay checks...money is good


----------



## slyfox

Went for a walk. Chilly but I got out of the house


----------



## erinmcvicar

Went with my boss and a fun coworker to see the other stores and we had a great time and I even made some jokes and wasn't awkward. I remembered to thank him and wish him a happy new year and anniversary. And I didn't feel the constant need to text my boyfriend and ask how he is doing and what he is doing and tell him what I am doing and how I am feeling. I felt like I was more independent and not so clingy. I got home in time to watch a movie with my family and we enjoyed it. And I'm excited about tomorrow!


----------



## thesceptic

I went on a pub crawl with some mates and I didn't get drunk to have fun!


----------



## Paul'sBunyon

A refreshing and crisp organic pale ale.


----------



## slyfox

Rented a movie


----------



## shyguy246

It just occured to me that I am happier than I have been in a very long time. I can see my future. 2009 is going to be great.


----------



## slyfox

Went walking today. When I saw ice fishermen(trail is at a boat launch), I was tempted to turn my car around. I fought the urge though and walked the trail.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*^Good. Nothing bad happened right? I went for a long walk. Got some errands done. Ran into a woman I know at the cafe and chatted. Had a nice organic beer with my sammich. It's wonderful life!*


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Today is the day..where I finally stepped into a school!


----------



## Taija

Hot Chocolate said:


> Today is the day..where I finally stepped into a school!


Congrats! :yay


----------



## slyfox

Lost some more weight. Went out to buy some groceries


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

-Woke up early
-Made an appointment
-Retail therapy
-Acquired a nicer (smaller!) straightener that will hopefully not blow up on me.
-Great convo with the S.O.

And I'm friggen excited!


----------



## skittlez

i got to skip school XD


----------



## fauxhawk

I admired the beauty of dusk. It felt like it had been awhile since I'd done that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Wheeee got to talk to L for an hour or so. I think he's sleeping again now.

If I drag my tired *** out in the car for a maximum or 15 minutes to return grocery store apps., that will be another "something good that happened today". Edit: and I did.

Did I mention beer?
Yeah. Beer. Balanced breakfast ftw.


----------



## slyfox

Went to a new mexican resturant. It turned out to be a sit down style resturant. Still I went and didn't get that nervous. I did feel kind of weird being there by myself though


----------



## JDM11

I got out of bed feeling somewhat excited for once to start the day.


----------



## nightrain

I cleaned my room. It's much nicer now


----------



## Taija

It's the first day of school today and I got out of bed in time. That's a start.


----------



## sempervirens

I joined SAS and looked up resources for my husband through the ADAA to help him understand what I'm going through. That felt pretty good.


----------



## Ally

My counsellor got back to me, I lost weight, and it's almost the weekend!


----------



## aw3se4dr5

i didnt get that feeling of emptiness inside =)


----------



## adsf321dsa

I found $200 in my pants. Yeeeahhh boyyyy.


----------



## sanspants08

NoMarriageHole said:


> I found $200 in my pants. Yeeeahhh boyyyy.


WTF? That's awesome! But it makes finding $6 under my car seat that much less fun. Thanks a lot :b


----------



## sanspants08

NoMarriageHole said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I can't spend that $200 because I'm in massive amounts of debt. You can at least buy a pack of smokes
> 
> LIFE ROCKS.


I'm more likely to buy a 6-pack of Lager, but yes. Debt is as bad as:


----------



## jtb3485

I got my car washed and had the oil changed.


----------



## adsf321dsa

sanspants08 said:


> I'm more likely to buy a 6-pack of Lager, but yes. Debt is as bad as:


You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## slyfox

Left the house twice. Accomplished a little cleaning. I'm still on winter break


----------



## Drella

I found my David Bowie socks. Well, _I _was excited, anyway. I suppose it would have been more celebratory if I had f**ked them afterwards, but I didn't. We only made-out on the couch.


----------



## adsf321dsa

Drella said:


> I found my David Bowie socks. Well, I was excited, anyway. I suppose it would have been more celebratory if I had f**ked them afterwards, but I didn't. We only made-out on the couch.


I found out that David Bowie socks exist. That made my day.


----------



## Drella

And they're the most amazing things ever. I found them at a dollar store in the ghetto, of all places, and left an excited trail of urine down the aisles as I carried them to the check-out.


----------



## sanspants08

Wow! Pics of David Bowie socks or ban. 

I'm in a good mood because I'm leaving work three hours early tomorrow night to pick up a really cool someone from the train station :yes


----------



## adsf321dsa

Drella said:


> And they're the most amazing things ever. I found them at a dollar store in the ghetto, of all places, and left an excited trail of urine down the aisles as I carried them to the check-out.


:lol David Bowie socks make me moist in the pants too.


----------



## adsf321dsa

sanspants08 said:


> Wow! Pics of David Bowie socks or ban.
> 
> I'm in a good mood because I'm leaving work three hours early tomorrow night to pick up a really cool someone from the train station :yes


Oh...you mean that sloppy broad you spent New Year's with?

:lol


----------



## sanspants08

NoMarriageHole said:


> Oh...you mean that sloppy broad you spent New Year's with?
> 
> :lol


You can ask her who the sloppy broad was ; )

Oh yeah, and we







'ed again.


----------



## adsf321dsa

sanspants08 said:


> You can ask her who the sloppy broad was ; )
> 
> Oh yeah, and we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'ed again.


:lol


----------



## Medicine Wheel

back on topic, i finally left the house after 3 days. kinda sad but its a step forward


----------



## erinmcvicar

Been pretty positive lately and trying to counter my negative thoughts with better ones. 
I got told that our branch at work might be getting bonuses soon. yay!
I bought another self-help book that may help me make friends. 
and i have the day off tomorrow!


----------



## Georgina 22

Yay i got something good that happened today...i got my haircut


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I feel good. No particular reason. I just do.


----------



## erinmcvicar

The sun is out and its warm and me and my dog went on a nice walk


----------



## lindsey

my money finally showed up in my bank account. i also paid my phone bill.


----------



## Sukipei

Wel... not really today but 2 days ago. Anyway, I Talked with 3 classmates for more than an hour


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

I finished my online English responses  I couldn't focus all day until I went out for dinner with my parents and grandmother. I came back to residence and I could focus


----------



## Georgina 22

My face looks pretty clear today. No spots. YAY!


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

Georgina 22 said:


> My face looks pretty clear today. No spots. YAY!


Same here! usually I dont' brush my hair and today I did (sometimes brushing it just makes it frizzy) and it looks decent.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*I made some arts/crafts stuff and hung it on my wall. Looks good too!*


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Oh, and I did my fed taxes and I smell a refund..."really"...YES! REALLY! *where did that come from? An old doritos commercial?*


----------



## Ohms

My meds have finally started kickin in and I can definitly feel an overall mood change. I feel great.


----------



## ilikebooks

Some lady started talking to me at the lineup of an Italian fast-food place, and I formed coherent sentences


----------



## erinmcvicar

I helped my boyfriend take lots of pictures for his photography portfolio. he is hoping to get into FIT in NYC and he had to take at least six photos of one person or object so he chose me! It was actually quite fun!


----------



## mind_games

I found food in the fridge that I thought I'd lost forever. It was still edible.


----------



## Perfectionist

erinmcvicar said:


> I helped my boyfriend take lots of pictures for his photography portfolio. he is hoping to get into FIT in NYC and he had to take at least six photos of one person or object so he chose me! It was actually quite fun!


That sounds really cool! That would be neat to think of lots of different photos of one person.

Me: I didn't fall asleep in class!


----------



## adsf321dsa

I found my boyfriend's documents and renewed the registration on the car, got the car out of impound, and was able to get coffee. Other than that, the day sucked balls.


----------



## Georgina 22

I took new photos of myself today and put them up on facebook and my uncle's gf who is one of my friends on there told me she likes my new haircut and i look stunning


----------



## Noca

I went grocery shopping with little to no anxiety.


----------



## ANCIENT




----------



## KumagoroBeam

i did well in my presentation in class... i feel pathetic though, because i was whining about it so much before... i was totally certain it would suck and people wouldn't even understand what i was saying...but it was okay, i guess. 
i have to stop doing this: ...


----------



## Black_Widow

Almost at the end of a novel I've been trying to finish for a while. Definitely one of the most entertaining and interesting fantasy reads I've come across. Am looking forward to starting the sequel once I'm finished!


----------



## mousam

I met someone from online today and it went well.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*Texted Ashley a lot and once again ....hmmmmm. *


----------



## mind_games

I woke up - and I hadn't bitten my nails. I had dreamed that I did bite them, which would have been sucky as I've managed to stay off them for several months now.


----------



## Ally

I haven't SI'ed in 33 days!


----------



## zenny

I ate chicken.


----------



## laura024

I talked to someone that's going to the same college as me and I don't think she thinks I'm a loser. :]


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*Finally got my freakin' shower.
*_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Survived my first day of work.


----------



## PhocusMind

i didn't drink last night. 

i helped clean up. 

i posted some on the SAS forum. 

i talked to someone online i had been avoiding for a long time.

i think maybe things will get better.


----------



## seanybhoy

Wow i haven't vandalised this thread in years.

Umm SGTHT ......i dunno , i had jujitsu today if that counts and our instructor is gonna start allowing us to fight competitively so yeah thats good in a roundabout way i guess.


----------



## christ~in~me

i took a long nap


----------



## laura024

I found out my exam was pushed back to 1:10 tomorrow. Awesome.


----------



## adsf321dsa

I ate an assbangin good steak at the Ninety Nine.


----------



## solasum

I made baked fudge. Hmm, yeah. That was the highlight of today.


----------



## shyvr6

I put my pic in my profile so I guess that is a step in the right direction.


----------



## laura024

I met with someone who knows about financing college and she gave me hope.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*^:yay I hope it works out.*

*Rehearsal went well and I'm actually looking forward to the luncheon.*


----------



## laura024

Thanks, me too. So much has changed financially from last year.

That's good that rehearsal went well.


----------



## Metric

I got into college


----------



## Cypress

Metric said:


> I got into college


:yay Congrats!

One of my professors told us that she is not going to take attendance all semester, that made my day.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

I finished my online assignments for Economics...


----------



## aw3se4dr5

i didnt die


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I completed a full week of work. I smell success with a hint of determination and sticktoitiveness.


----------



## laura024

I changed my schedule.


----------



## digitalangel

I live to sing in madrigal choir another day.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*Something good will happen tommorrow. I can feel it. :yay*_


----------



## IDK

I saw the most beautiful girl in the world at school today. 

Seriously, THE most beautiful girl in the world. period. Absolutely amazing.

my anxiety went so far through the roof I could hardly breath. she litterally took my breath away. woa....


----------



## digitalangel

^Aww, that's sweet. 

Looks as if I'm in choir for sure now. I've also been speaking up in class more and have given some presentations. Now if life would just give me a job...


----------



## Ally

I was given an extra week to work on my english presentation.


----------



## digitalangel

I joined a dance club!

I heard about it through my modern dance class and decided to show up tonight. If I stick with it I'll be performing with a couple girls on a basketball game on Valentine's Day!


----------



## FairleighCalm

*I cleaned my toilet bowl...Ruby Tuesday would be so proud.*


----------



## Drella

Sexy model guy sat down and talked to me again today. Unfortunately, I also just found out he was gay. Damn...


----------



## FairleighCalm

*^Maybe he thinks you're in drag and wants to...wants to...I'm confused, nevermind. *


----------



## Gerard

I've met two nice people today.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Well after visting my sister and driving home, my car broke down on a mountain road. Luckily next to this beautiful log cabin home, where, luckily, no crazy people lived and let us use their phone. (My cell was at home charging, forgot to put it in my purse). So....I call my sister who sends her husband out. As I wait, A flashing cop car pulled up behind my car. I went out to tell him whats up whilst he flashlights blind me. Then my BIL pulls up, no one really knows whats wrong cuz the starting is turning over and it isn't out of gas............sooooooooooooooooooooooooo the police guys calls a tow truck for me. I get the car seats into BIL's car whilst waiting for the tow truck guy. He comes and says he needs 85 bucks cash. ****. No money. none. Only a credit card. He says they only accept cash its their policy. I break down and start to cry, look at the guy and say "Well, great! There is nothing I can do then, just take it down and leave it there." (my BIL didn't have enough cash on hand to help). Ended up that tow truck guy said he'd take it to the place and I could go to his office and pay there with the card then he'd lop off the car after the guy called him to let him know I paid. BIL took me and the kid's home and here we are safe and sound. Now I'm going to bed. *falls over*

Thank God my car died where it did. There is no way we could have walked on that mountain road where ppl FLY BY and it was freeeeeeeeeezing outside. Plus I got to see the inside of the AWESOME log cabin I always adored as I drove by on the way home from my sister's house. Wow, what a freaking awesome house. The lady said its a lot to upkeep though because of having to treat the wood every year. And the stuff costs 300 bucks a barrell. But it was soooooooooooooo cool. Little lofty upstairs part and all.

And the officer and the guy in the house helped me with the kids getting them out of the house cuz it was icey.

Bottom line, God is good, even amongst anxiety provoking situations as such the one I endured.

True story.*


----------



## Black_Widow

Glad to know that you got something positive out of the experience. Sounds as if it was pretty stressful! (in response to above post)

On topic:

Just made 2 phone calls I was really tempted to put off till later in the day, and took an extra long walk in the fresh air though initially I didn't much feel like it.


----------



## Drella

FairleighCalm said:


> *^Maybe he thinks you're in drag and wants to...wants to...I'm confused, nevermind. *


That would be fantastic. I'd even be willing to let him find out I'm not a man the hard way.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway

Finished my last post for my online biology discussion. Now I just have 2 English assignments for the weekend, both online


----------



## Ally

I made it threw another night.


----------



## Gerard

Set up appointment with career counselor next week.


----------



## laura024

I had less anxiety than usual today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I listened to the new Sepultura album today, IT Rocks! I also helped a guy(stranger) move his big screen TV into his van, I seen him when checking my mail and offered to help.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

I got off work 1hr15mins earlier than usual. And it's Friday! enough said


----------



## lissette

I has social interaction today. I texted with my friend back and forth.


----------



## Ally

Iced Cappuccino :]


----------



## digitalangel

Well, I talked to my parents today on the phone. My dad has gotten sick of me complaining about my lacking social life and doesn't get any of it, he thinks I'm very ungrateful. But anyway, he cut the call kinda short. I sent him a lengthy email about my struggles. It's the first time I've been so open about it to him, it's like opening Pandora's Box as they say.

Even if he doesn't respond any differently, it's good to get it off my chest.


----------



## timidgeek

Ate out at a restaurant for lunch and chatted with the waiter who was a total stranger.


----------



## Ally

First day of classes went better than I was expecting!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Work went by quickly. Not bad for a Monday.


----------



## Anxiety75

I got a game I wanted for my compuetr, lol.


----------



## shatnersbasson

I went to my councillor and felt down going in but talked over my thoughts and fears and i fell good now.

I got an email from a girl on a dating website.



Anxiety75 said:


> I got a game I wanted for my compuetr, lol.


Oh yeah what one?


----------



## digitalangel

Looks like I have an appointment with a specialist to see if I really do have depression. My parents finally understood my situation and opened up to me, we had a good talk today. Got a lot of background information I hadn't heard about before. My dad admitted he's been diagnosed with depression for 20 years; I suspected this for a while, but it was good to discuss it with him.

It might sound like a disheartening day, but I haven't felt this relieved in a while. Taking the wheel feels great. 

In addition, I have weekend plans!


----------



## beany89

i had breakfast with two people I don't know that well


----------



## Speratus

Aced my Ethics paper with an A-!


----------



## Polar

Got a new couch! For free! Well, it's not exactly new, my friend gave me his old one. But it's still in much better condition than this ancient couch I currently have which has been falling apart for a while now.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Someone smiled at me.


----------



## shyguy246

Talked on the phone with the most beautiful girl in my world.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

shyguy246 said:


> Talked on the phone with the most beautiful girl in my world.


:kiss


----------



## Noca

Felt good today with the help of addy


----------



## adsf321dsa

Some weird German kid that I met at a show requested me on myspace. I was finally able to tell him that wearing fanny packs to hardcore shows is unacceptable in the United States.


----------



## slyfox

I've completed some of my homework. I'm also still alive


----------



## Kelly

I've had a good couple of days. 

I talked to a complete stranger on Monday and ended up exchanging information, even though I have no plans to call him. I also registered with the city, so they know where I live now. This is the law in Germany. Monday night is also movie night, so some of the students invited me to watch two movies with them. I accepted.

Yesterday, I went to a talk and got invited to dinner by the other students at the institute where I'm at. At the talk, I had to introduce myself to everyone and say something about my topic. I did this in German and people understood me. One of the mentors, whom I met last year in the previous city I was in, smiled and nodded encouragingly. So did the person in charge of the talk.

Today, I had to meet with the director of the institute. I spoke only in German and I can tell it's getting much better. Then, I went looking for the bank where I set up a new account last week, couldn't find it, got lost, and ended up stumbling upon the Rhine river, which, by the way, is beautiful. I also found the H&M. Joy. Today was also the first day since I've gotten here where I've felt brave enough to cook in the kitchen. I made a [email protected]$$ dinner that tasted fantastic: couscous with onions, garlic, yellow peppers, tomatoes, basil in a tomato-wine sauce.

All of this would have been a normal three days for me in my last city, but this place is different. The environment and people just seem a bit... off. I don't really know how to explain it. Everyone is friendly enough, but at the last place, everything just seemed to fit together better.

I think I want to get a bike and ride up and down the path by the river for exercise. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Metal_Heart

I managed to go to my brothers parents evening at my old school and talk to his teacher in length


----------



## IDK

Driving home from school today was like driving in a dream. The rain clouds were clearing and there was new snow on the mountains and everything was so vivid with the sun shining down. Everything was crystal clear.

Feels good to be alive.


----------



## laura024

I found out that I still qualify for the scholarship.


----------



## slyfox

Survived group work in two classes. Also spoke up during class in those same classes.


----------



## Kelly

I walked by a shoe store today, saw a sale on boots (boots=personal weakness) and a cute pair of brown boots marked down to 30 euros from 100 euros. They weren't in my size. I kept walking to the grocery store, changed my mind, did an about face, sucked it up, walked into the store and asked if the boots came in one size bigger. They did. They fit. I bought them.

I have new boots! Yay! New boots! :yay

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Strategist

Finally got hired :boogie


----------



## X33

Completed a quarter at school. Now I get a week long break! Hooray!


----------



## digitalangel

I'm having four people over tonight! First time since August...I'm nervous about making a good impression, so I cleaned the house head-to-foot and set up lots of munchies. I hope they won't be weirded out by my efforts for a simple movie night. Either way though. I have a sparkling clean house to relax in. ^_^

*UPDATE* It was a smashing success!! So stoaked!


----------



## Black_Widow

Received a couple of friendly message replies from people I recently met on another website. 

Also finally plucked up the courage to admit to a family relation (in writing) I've hardly been working for the last couple of years. She has no clue I have SA. However it's got to the point where I just want to let my guard down and be honest with her. I still haven't yet admitted the reasons are to do with SA, but am planning on telling her in the near future. I know I'll feel much better for having done so when I have.


----------



## slyfox

Earned a 91% on an exam I thought I was going to fail.


----------



## laura024

^Great job!

I turned in major assignments due today that had been weighing heavily on me.


----------



## Kelly

slylikeafox said:


> Earned a 91% on an exam I thought I was going to fail.


I love when that happens!!

I went to dinner and out for drinks with some people from the institute where I'm at. At some point, I started to totally understand what everyone was saying in German.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Beautifulflower87

I called a few people on the phone, boy was that hard but I did it yay!!


----------



## ShyFX

It's Friday and I feel ****ing great.


----------



## slyfox

"^Great job!" Thanks. Must be a relief to have that assignment over with.

"I love when that happens!!" Same here. I seem to work great under the pressure of having no idea what I'm doing lol

For today: Went to work. I was tempted to call in sick


----------



## Lateralus

Put up 231lbs x9 on my 2nd set of bench press today, and my bad shoulder doesn't hurt! Also weighed in at 178 lbs which is my heaviest yet... getting very close to my goal from years ago of weighing 180.


----------



## /b/rian

made a lady and her daughter laugh a little bit when i was checking them out at the register. 
if it made either of their days a little better then that makes me feel better


----------



## Black_Widow

After thinking that I was going to have to spend the whole day hunting for an object I lost last week - I unexpectedly found it, which was a big relief!


----------



## Freedom2010

I did really good on my math test today


----------



## rpcullen

I finally acknowledged I had a problem and joined the SAS website


----------



## Ally

I went to the assembly at school today and showed up for my Law skit! I was really anxious and wanted to skip school today because of it. But I did it :]


----------



## TorLin

went to my mother's tonight (2/27) for a birthday party, since my birthday was on the (2/25), we had scheduled tonight for dinner. we stayed home, and I usually go to out to eat, but my mother and her boyfriend had decided to stay home this year. however, we still had my favorite foods. we had lobster tails, steak, potatoes, and for dessert we had cheesecake. after the food I had to open gifts. I got some really good gifts.


----------



## nemasket

After being afraid to drive to the grocery store for weeks, I drove over an hour to the city, then was able to make relatively comfortable small talk for two hours with my boss and help him interview a pretty high-up government official  

Granted I didn't say too much during the interview, and the boss is easy to talk to - you just ask him a question and he'll go on for five minutes. But the fact that I felt comfortable made a world of difference. I was on cloud 9 when I got home


----------



## huh

It's Saturday and I don't have to go to work. Yay!


----------



## Cypress

I woke up feeling refreshed! Always a good thing.


----------



## Linus

I got an interview set up and I obtained a 2008 CPS book yay.


----------



## ShyFX

Internet at home works again and I didn't do anything to fix it. Yes..I'd go mental without it.


----------



## Amalia

dele


----------



## its_Rob

I got invited to another party this weekend


----------



## seanybhoy

Moved up another belt at jujitsu so yeah good stuff.


----------



## Black_Widow

rpcullen said:


> I finally acknowledged I had a problem and joined the SAS website


Good on you  Hope that you find the site helps.

Anyways, on topic:

Despite knowing I've nowhere in particular to go to today and could have lain in at home for as long as I wanted - I managed to rise easly at 6am, which for me is quite an achievement! I intend to use the extra time to have an extra productive day today.


----------



## espearite

I laughed a lot more than I expected to.


----------



## Black_Widow

espearite said:


> I laughed a lot more than I expected to.


Same for me today as it happens.

Watched a couple you tube video's that had me in fits earlier!


----------



## slyfox

Yeasterday I met with my professor about the problems I'm having in class. I was nervous. The great thing is he says I'm not beyond the point of no return yet

I don't have anything good for today yet, because I just woke up


----------



## its_Rob

Ate lunch with another group of students. I did not talk much but it was fun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a long good chat with my eldest bro


----------



## solitarymonkey

i had the most relieving fart ever!!
nah, just kidding!! lol.
i did set up my dad's new printer for him earlier (he's a bit naff at that sorta thing)
and i also found out that a banana is approx 75% water!! AMAZING!!
*slowly goes to hide under a table*


----------



## seanybhoy

Hehe ^

I scattered my brothers ashes and lit a few chinese lanterns in his memory with all the family.

I learned not to take people/things for granted today...... even if it was a painful lesson.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i got invited to a birthday party this saturday... i like the people and i'm really excited to go. i'm in between feeling excited and anxious. 

i hope everyone is doing fine^^


----------



## sunonthepath

*made and met a goal*

I finally took the plunge so to speak and have followed through on a goal I have been avoiding forever; I am in the process of moving away from the most toxic enviro to a much safer, calmer place. And I did it on my own!


----------



## Ally

I had a great therapy session!


----------



## Black_Widow

Forced myself to go out to the hairdressers today, even though I initially felt in a really withdrawn mood and didn't feel like being around anyone. However, I now feel much better for having gone and getting my haircut/highlights done!


----------



## rafaelapolinario

Boy, I win the lottery today!  But I only got 3 correct numbers so I have a free bet today. Also gone to watch a movie later this day. I've never been into movie house for months and its fun to while away time.


----------



## Sabu

Funnily enough I won £2 on a scratch card today. Woo!


----------



## slyfox

I talked to an old friend, on instant messenger, this morning. I haven't talked to him in more than a year. He is coming home on break from the army in July. Kind of cheers me up, because I don't really have any other friends at the moment. Sounds like things are going good for him too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I called a friend


----------



## Black_Widow

Received a couple of nice online messages from old classmates I used to go to high school with.


----------



## Amocholes

I got a 2.5% raise!


----------



## Kelly

Amocholes said:


> I got a 2.5% raise!


In this day and age, that is fantastic! :banana

I heard from someone, from whom I hadn't heard in a year and a half, and I thought I'd never hear from him again.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ncislover

i didn't die!!


----------



## solitarymonkey

i somehow survived a meeting with about 20 other people from other shops!!!


----------



## rafaelapolinario

I buy my son a new bike. He's really enjoys it so much, that makes me happy.


----------



## espearite

Seeing this thread has more views/posts than the bad day one. Hm, what does that tell you about humanity?


----------



## Rune

Yay, something good happened to me for once.  I filed my FAFSA application and it said I was eligible for pretty much everything. Usually it tells me I can't get anything, or very little. Here's hoping I get at least some of it; a little goes a long way.


----------



## Josie

There was thunder today; I LOVE the sound of thunder!


----------



## ncislover

rafaelapolinario said:


> I buy my son a new bike. He's really enjoys it so much, that makes me happy.


lol i get it. :b


----------



## Khan

Josie said:


> There was thunder today; I LOVE the sound of thunder!


- hey, me too! Damn i just enjoy it very much. Also the air is so "refreshing" when there is thunder.


----------



## Black_Widow

Got something off my chest this morning, which I've been keeping quiet about for a while, and feel much better for having done so!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i slept for sixteen hours. now i feel strangely happy. 
i don't know if it's healthy, but i think that's a good thing.


----------



## Black_Widow

Despite feeling in a very frustrated mood first thing this morning, an hours walk in my local woods really helped me to feel better. Getting out of the house for a while somewhere where it was quiet and peaceful - on such a pleasant sunny warm day - did me the world of good. I'm now feeling in a much calmer and more positive mood as a result.


----------



## ShyFX

I look hot to death today.


----------



## Black_Widow

Tempting as it was to put it off, I managed to get myself out the house for a while today.


----------



## nemasket

I got up the courage to make a call for work that would scare someone without SA that I've been putting off for a week!  The anxiety was so intense, I thought I'd never be able to do it, but I proved myself wrong 

I actually made a word document where I patched a smiling face of this nice older guy (I was calling a slightly older man) and put some encouraging phrases next to it ("There is nothing real to be afraid of", "You are more than capable of making a great call", etc.) and, lame as it may sound, having it there did the trick for me mentally and I was able to give myself enough positive feedback to counter my internal negative feedback. Necessity is the mother of wacky invention.


----------



## power2theweak

Got my car unstuck from the mud!!! Yay!


----------



## Black_Widow

I'm feeling in a pretty positive mood today - especially as it's such a nice sunny day out where I am!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

the weather is really nice today! and i slept two hours this afternoon, so i'm not as whiny and hypersensitive as usual!


----------



## Teehee

I was working today as a cashier (its my first job lol) and being myself when this lady said to me "You know...you're amazing you know that!". I was like "O thank you."

I thought she was kidding but she went to talk to my supervisor and I overheard my supervisor telling her how she thinks Im her favorite 0=) It made my day.

Then 10 minutes after that, I had a mean customer yell at me  That ruined my day.  Lol


----------



## aloss4words

I got to hang out with my brother and I got some weed. I thought about how fun last night was, which gives me a little bit of hope for future social success.


----------



## slyfox

I competed in a 5k walking race. I think I did worse than last year, but I'm glad I went  I only noticeably felt social anxiety a couple of times. There were at least a thousand other participants in the 5k walking race and the 5k and 8k running races. A girl near the end was encouraging me to keep going. Everyone got medals. I didn't stick around, but I doubt I received any other kind of awards.


----------



## jim695

I had a really good time at my church today working on the audio / video for my singles group; projecting PowerPoint presentations for the speakers and putting up video clips. 

Aftwards I went to a disaster relief team group and spoke a bit about the Medical Reserve Corps that I am a volunteer for and it went well. I was pretty calm and collected and it went OK which put me into a great mood!


----------



## Black_Widow

Enjoyed a nice bar of chocolate, a short while ago!


----------



## Nzinga

I got an "A" on my psych exam!


----------



## march_hare

I've just been to see The Vaselines! 
woooo!


----------



## Polar

Just got off the phone and...










5 hours?!?

Hell, being the phone phobic that I am, my average phone calls last about 2.5 minutes.

I just met her yesterday, and I dub this a milestone accomplishment for me personally. Should be mentioned that I had a couple mg of Klonopin in my system, but still...

*pats self on back*


----------



## staystrong12

i went to the movies and had very mild anxiety


----------



## rumjungle

Polar said:


> Just got off the phone and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours?!?
> 
> Hell, being the phone phobic that I am, my average phone calls last about 2.5 minutes.
> 
> I just met her yesterday, and I dub this a milestone accomplishment for me personally. Should be mentioned that I had a couple mg of Klonopin in my system, but still...
> 
> *pats self on back*


Wow...that's awesome ...glad I'm not paying your phone bill though :um


----------



## Black_Widow

I've probably left this one a little late, as this actually happened yesterday. But in any case, after months of waiting to be put forward for further CBT sessions (after completing some towards the end of 2007/start of 2008 ) I've finally gotten the assessment appointment I was waiting to be allocated which is this coming Monday (much sooner than I expected it would be).

I'm now feeling quite a bit more positive than I've been feeling in recent weeks, because feel that my situation is finally beginning to move forward again.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i went jogging today... 12 k. i love it when i'm exhausted - so peaceful inside.


----------



## laura024

I have something to do! My sister's birthday party is today.


----------



## Everlong 91

I went to a new school and it was my first day there and I wasnt anxious and had a positive attitude and met a couple new nice people.. They were all mostly cute girls.


----------



## ericj

I went to the Apple Store and got a new case for my phone (it's more an internet access device, map, gps receiver, music player, game platform, tool, weather reporter, stock ticker, streaming music receiver, calculator, flashlight, etc for me than a phone 99% of the time, so it isn't unreasonable to have one with how little I talk on the phone). I'd been putting it off for a really long time and I was going to order yet another one online, but after a string of expensive over-hyped crappy ones bought online, I wanted to try them first. Besides, the price was the same whether I ordered online or bought in person, there were no shipping charges, and I got it immediately. The guy that helped me was pretty nice, too, he even installed my new screen protector and case.

It was a hell of a crowd and I was nervous, but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting...


----------



## slyfox

Rented a movie


----------



## Girl_Loner

I love reading this thread.

I did a days work with my dad today.
I helped him with something he couldnt do.
A bunch of boys stopped and stared and I didnt stop/run try to leave. 
Anyway I feel happy that I've accomplished something.
And I have a bit of cash to spend on pretty things teehee.


----------



## Jerzy007

I don't sleep and ok with that today! I'm glad I decided to come back here and read this thread...so far it's the best thing that has happened to me today (4am)


----------



## Black_Widow

Am on much better terms with my mum than I've been in some while (at the moment anyway). Also picked up a new self help book yesterday, which today I've been reading and as a result feel it's pretty likely it will help me - which has lifted my spirits somewhat.


----------



## rumjungle

I saw an old friend on the weekend and we finally exchanged gifts we'd bought for eachother's birthdays a few years ago! She's finished her course and working which means hopefully I'll get to see her more often this year.


----------



## is_there_hope

I went for a 6 km (4 mile for americans) jog and changed sheets.


----------



## solitarymonkey

i made an appointment to see my doctor to hopefully get me on to CBT. was so nervous and wanted to just walk past. but i went in, and did it. just gotta wait till the 15th of april now :s damn waiting times!!
well, back to my psp repairing ^_^


----------



## Black_Widow

Did just under an hours exercise today outside, and watched couple of my favourite horror movies!


----------



## solitarymonkey

umm.. something good? '08. lol. sorry...
i went a whole 2-3 hours NOT depressed  i was walking around work with the biggest smile on my face, and laughing a lot. even on the shop floor  
was only for around a quarter of the shift, and was the happiest i've been in, like... dunno how many weeks. but every little helps (tesco's).
why cant i be more like that more often


----------



## laura024

I finished sorting my clothes.


----------



## Josie

I got my mom and my brother good today without getting pranked back. We all laughed and it was fun.


----------



## solitarymonkey

i dazzled a kid who was on work experience with my custom "xbox 360" themed PSP. i'm now "awesome" in his books ^_^ shame today was his last day. we were starting to get on well


----------



## Zeddicus

I learned how to fold my shirts the "Japanese" style as well as how to make origami animals out of my bathroom towels.


----------



## Black_Widow

Enjoying my first cup of coffee of the day!


----------



## seanybhoy

Moved up another belt at jujitsu blah it was brutal but i done it.


----------



## Freedom2010

It warmed up to 71 degrees outside today! That feels so great after a long winter!!!

I'm volunteering at a festival tomorrow, and am also excited about that


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spent 45 minutes in a yoga/meditation session


----------



## solitarymonkey

technically it was yesterday, but i finally managed to talk more than one word to a girl that shops where i work pretty much every lunch time. been trying for so many months, and miserably failed every time!! but now i've spoke once, the second time should be easier!! i hope. but it brings back a bit of faith that i wont die alone, yet  (she politely refused the kindness of a customer who said she could go to a till that was free, to stay in mine, despite the fact i was serving one customer, had another in my queue, THEN her. you think she likes me too? )


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Canadian Brotha said:


> I spent 45 minutes in a yoga/meditation session


That's what I'm about to do in a little bit, head to go yoga class and just meditate while stretching out my limbs and torso.


----------



## Freedom2010

I had a great time volunteering at a festival. I worked a golf game for little kids and gave them candy. I also had a great swim practice afterwards


----------



## huh

I was able to finish my walk without it raining on me. Besides that....um...I finished some overdue laundry. Today was a blast.


----------



## tremelo

found 20 bucks in an old coat pocket! 

guess that's one positive thing that came out having to bundle up again due to the unseasonably blustery weather.


----------



## aloss4words

I am finished with classes for a while and I think I did really good on my last exam.


----------



## OverAnalyzer2989

I stopped caring today...I actually relaxed somehow, even when I have massive amounts of school work to do.


----------



## pita

I got a purse for FIVE dollars. I was prepared to pay full price for it but it scanned in as five.


----------



## shylady

Three days ago I found out I passed me GED:clap


----------



## SAgirl

It snowed today and I wrote my last exam for the year.


----------



## Georgina 22

I went down to my local shop which i never go to alone, this time I did it alone.


----------



## slyfox

I have completed about 4 hours worth of homework. Too bad I have hours and hours left to go  My goal is to go to bed by midnight. I have at least 11 pages more of writing to do, so I'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## solasum

After the Econ exam next Monday afr), I'll be completely finished with this semester!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I managed to shape my beard rather than make a mistake & shave it all as usual


----------



## bflygirl

I had dinner with a friend instead of working late like I did Monday and Tuesday and had minimal S.A. in the very busy restaurant. Small triumph


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I called my friend cross country & had a decent conversation despite the fact that I was nervous at first


----------



## Freedom2010

During school, I am a teacher's aide to a special education class. Today I went outside with them and watched them train for the special olympics. They were doing a 4 X 100 relay on the track. It was SO cute watching them. It was also a really nice, sunny day and was pretty great to go outside during school hours.


----------



## laura024

-Received graduation cop & gown and Chipotle gift certificate


----------



## aloss4words

I took a walk and it made me feel so much better than I felt before the walk.


----------



## Lateralus

Went to the driving range for the first time after a winter of weightlifting and I was crushing the ball. The best part was my ultra-slice only happened a few times and the rest went straight or slightly left.


----------



## saillias

I wrote my last final for the year. 4 months of freedom! :boogie


----------



## Freedom2010

There is a peace prize at my school given to people who make a positive influence. It is nominated by the people in the school. I have never gotten a nomination before, but this year I actually got one saying I "never get in the way and am really nice".


----------



## Cait Sith

I played a solo piece in a concert and was a lot less anxious than i expected + the piece went better than i expected


----------



## Phibes

I shaved my hair off last night and it's great how I can feel the wind against my scalp and raindrops hitting me in an new way.


----------



## Ice Machine

I got an A as my final grade in one of my classes.


----------



## JustPeachy

*Something Good*

Life is good. The sun is shining.


----------



## Kagome

well sadly the highlight of my month so far is the slice of cake I had today


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i had to read my essay today in class and my teacher liked it. 
and then i played soccer. it was fun. ^_^
that's my story.


----------



## bowlingpins

I ate a banana before class. It was good.


----------



## gozinsky

I was donating plasma and some girls were paying attention to me. It was cool.


----------



## ShyFX

I got my mp3 player back yesterday. Yes! I left it at someones house since Sunday. Riding the subway for an hour a day in silence is freakin brutal...never again!


----------



## shylady

I stood up to a relative who was trying to bully me.


----------



## mhmt89

i am alone in the house and one of my mother's friends asked if i needed something.we talked on phone and we had a good conversation.it was good to be remembered.


----------



## solitarymonkey

(yesterday, as i didnt get a chance after work) i spoke to the girl from the day care again. i think it was our best (mini) conversation yet!! i'm hoping that next time, i'll find out her name


----------



## Freedom2010

I haven't been runnning for about 5 months because I injured my foot. I finally felt ready to run again today though and it felt AMAZING! I didn't even realize how much I missed running before today. My foot felt fine during my run today, and I can't wait until I can go for another run! (I will still have to start back slowly though, so I don't hurt my foot again).


----------



## Kelly

Tori Amos was on a German TV morning show this morning. Since I have TV on my computer, I recorded it. Then I uploaded it to YouTube, MegaUpload, and RapidShare. I then posted those links on my Tori Amos message board for people to enjoy. People watched it, downloaded it, and commented on it like crazy. The YouTube video currently has 1617 views. I also sent the video to the best Tori Amos news website (http://www.undented.com) and they posted it on their main page, with my name listed. The message board where I posted it originally also Twittered the links.

I helped people get their Tori fix. 






Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Thanks for the video. I'm a huge Tori Amos fan, and I missed this. Great performance, can't wait for the album.


----------



## Alone42Long

It has rained everyday since last week & it didn't rain today. yah


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

A new Cat Stevens album came out today. Yay!  It's very good, up there with the best of his works.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Work ended.


----------



## Zeddicus

I moved objects and turned on houselights with my mind in my dream.


----------



## Tristram

I went commando for work.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I earned an orange belt in Karate!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Nice!

Finally got my benefits forms to fill out.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I went to therapy and felt much better afterwards.


----------



## Black_Widow

As my sleep pattern is pretty messed up right now, I decided to try pulling an all nighter last night and staying awake till this evening so that by tomorrow I'll be back to waking up at a reasonable morning time. I didn't have much hope that I'd see it through as on most of the occasions I've tried that kind of thing before I find the urge to fall asleep too strong - and was sure that come about 5 or 6 am that's exactly what would happen. But amazingly I've actually managed to stay awake! Hopefully I can continue to keep it up for the remaining amount of time I need to.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

got the rims on the caddi painted gold...


----------



## Kelly

I've been trying to jog part of my 8K walk and today I jogged more than I usually do. At one point, I realized I was listening to a song on my iPod so intently that I had forgotten that I was jogging. I jogged through the entire (almost six minute) song before switching back to walking. I decided to alternate songs walking and jogging and it worked, though it got hard at the end.

And then I came home and made gazpacho. It's chilling in the fridge right now. I can't wait for dinner!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Scrub-Zero

some money came in and i got to buys loads of yummy food for the week. I'll eat like a king!! for a while.... :lol


----------



## LiveLaughLove

I talked to my attractive neighbor without tripping over my words, and I even cracked a joke.


----------



## Georgina 22

I have a side fringe that's growing out and I thought I'd cut it again. I was abit worried in case I'd cut it too short but nope, I did it carefully and it's great  I did it just as good as the hairdresser did the first time


----------



## Kelly

The new Tori Amos album leaked. :banana

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## The Storm

I realised my teacher, who has been saying "Hysterical" instead of "Historical" all semester, has actually been doing it on purpose! I thought it was just a thing she said not quite right, like people saying 'then' instead of 'than', but turns out she does it cos she thinks it's funny. So do I.

(Background: I'm doing Library Studies and in my cataloguing class we come across the word Historical in excess of 4 times a lesson)


----------



## Globe_Trekker

The weather outside was beautiful! 

I went for a walk in the woods...one thing I will miss when I grow old, lonely and feeble are my walks in the scenic countryside we have around here.

I know for a fact that if I was living in a big city I would go slowly insane (not that I'm not already because of SA :roll). Nature revives my spirit...


----------



## power2theweak

Globe_Trekker said:


> The weather outside was beautiful!


Gorgeous day here too!!!


----------



## Freedom2010

AP tests are over. Wahoo!


----------



## tremelo

i had a dream where i found an amazingly cheap yet mint apt. 

unfortunately, i woke up...


----------



## dawntoearth

My boyfriend left me a really sweet voice mail. Hearing his voice always makes me happy.


----------



## solitarymonkey

i got told by the manager that i had to go and supervise another store, and he'll be taking me there in "an hours time", which i really was not looking forward to. i mean, why pick me? the most liked of the 2 store supervisors. who actually stays for the WHOLE of his shift AND goes on till promptly AND suffers from severe depression and has an anxiety disorder?! dooche! anyway, long story short, i coped well in the other store, and even though there was only me and one other woman working in the actual store itself, i survived with minimal anxiety at the store, and the 4 hours of my shift there were productive and marginally joyfull. i even had a good chat with the taxi driver who brought me back home (which was paid for by the company )
"well, if i ever need any help again, you're the man!! ^_^" - julie, deputy manager


----------



## slyfox

I have read some of my homework.


----------



## LiveLaughLove

My mom said she will let me go to a summer camp for filmmaking.


----------



## yogonu

I called in on a social phobics anonymous support conference call for the first time! I almost chickened out.:yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

LiveLaughLove said:


> My mom said she will let me go to a summer camp for filmmaking.


That sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## LiveLaughLove

^ I know! I'm so excited! I just hope I don't get anxious! That wouldn't be a lot of fun! :lol

Today, I got a 100 on a graphic design presentation, which is surprising 'cause I damn near had an anxiety attack while presenting!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

helped an old lady open her gas cap at the gas station lol, im such a nice guy arent i??


----------



## power2theweak

Had a nice grocery shopping trip at Walmart. I know. It was a shock for me, too. Usually hate going there. The store wasn't as crowded today, and I just took my time and smiled at everyone as I went by. Much different than my typical "get in and get out" type attitude. (I shop like a man.) Even chatted with the cashier for quite some time. It was fun.

It is a gorgeous day here as well. Think I'll go for a walk.


----------



## power2theweak

dawntoearth said:


> My boyfriend left me a really sweet voice mail. Hearing his voice always makes me happy.


Awww...how sweet.


----------



## power2theweak

LiveLaughLove said:


> My mom said she will let me go to a summer camp for filmmaking.


Yay! Hope you have a blast!


----------



## power2theweak

yogonu said:


> I called in on a social phobics anonymous support conference call for the first time! I almost chickened out.:yes


Good for you!


----------



## power2theweak

bignate said:


> helped an old lady open her gas cap at the gas station lol, im such a nice guy arent i??


----------



## power2theweak

solitarymonkey said:


> i got told by the manager that i had to go and supervise another store, and he'll be taking me there in "an hours time", which i really was not looking forward to. i mean, why pick me? the most liked of the 2 store supervisors. who actually stays for the WHOLE of his shift AND goes on till promptly AND suffers from severe depression and has an anxiety disorder?! dooche! anyway, long story short, i coped well in the other store, and even though there was only me and one other woman working in the actual store itself, i survived with minimal anxiety at the store, and the 4 hours of my shift there were productive and marginally joyfull. i even had a good chat with the taxi driver who brought me back home (which was paid for by the company )
> "well, if i ever need any help again, you're the man!! ^_^" - julie, deputy manager


Glad things went well.


----------



## LiveLaughLove

power2theweak said:


> Yay! Hope you have a blast!


Aw, thank you!  I hope so too and I hope my anxiety won't act up! x)


----------



## Tristram

Had a gig accompanying a recorder player. The venue was the biggest I've been in, but there weren't a lot of people. Nevertheless, it's remarkable how much my performance anxiety has decreased recently. Just over a year ago I played my first gig in God knows how long, and I was so nervous I had a bit of a panic attack and screwed up in every possible way. Today, playing for those people in the big concert hall didn't feel much different from playing for my cat at home, at least after about a minute, and the piece went about as well as in rehearsal.


----------



## kos

had an old friend over. watched tv pretty much. converation was ok.


----------



## slyfox

These were actually from yesterday, but I'm still awake

*Finally was able to talk to an academic couselor about a question I had
*Took my dog to a vet and was calm(my dog was ok)
*Finished planting a wildflower garden
*Caught up on filter maintenace for my aquarium


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

$112 or so in free money.


----------



## huh

I've actually made pretty good progress with not over-thinking things during conversations the past two days. I never thought deliberately trying to not think before talking would be a good thing...but I guess it is.


----------



## Cait Sith

had my end of year recital today, it went about as good as i could have hoped + lots of unexpected people from my class turned up to watch and congratulated me afterwards, i thought the recital hall was going to be practically empty but seeing all those people actually made me feel better. It made me realise that some people really do care. Now i have 4 months break from uni!!!


----------



## Ally

I had the most ahh-mazing session with my therapist and my boyfriend's is coming over tonight! : )


----------



## Ceilidh

Some guy called me pretty on last.fm


----------



## bbarn

During the final cbt group therapy session, my therapist sat down 1 on 1 with me and told me that i have made dramatic improvements and to keep doing what i was doing and that i'd get to a point in my life where i would want to be. 

I wish i recorded the conversation  , it was just nice to see that she saw that i was trying to improve.


----------



## ntl

spoke up in a meeting at work and made some good points that other people agreed with


----------



## My911GT2993

My friend didn't call for me so I didn't get nervouse, great!
Sorry if that dosent count ha ha.
All you lot, great!


----------



## solitarymonkey

i actually physically participated in the bbq my colleage's family had yesterday (i live with them, and they hardly ever, if at all see me. for obvious reasons). the food was mediocre, but it wasnt about that. we had fun. was a good laugh. and i hardly ever felt anxious. had a couple of moments once in a while, but nothing bad. managable. a couple of the girls (colleage's sisters and cousin) actually commented on how nice it was to have me there with them all for a change  
dont know if and/or when it might happen, but there was talks of possibly all going out for the day to a theme park or something. but that will be another story..


----------



## randomname

I had to work the till for the first time at work today and the guy supervising me said that he thought I had a 'very attractive and warm' personality and that 'we could do with more people with a good attitude towards the customers'. Then doing health and safety and dealing with customers discussion later he said that he doesn't think I'd have too much trouble with angry customers because I come across as very 'calm and level-headed'. Which is bollocks! But at least I'm better at acting than I thought! I've been put in charge of stock rotation on the books tomorrow as well, all by myself, because apparently I have an impressive knowledge of books and can be trusted to deal with it on my own. Which is a BIG THING for saying I've not been working there long! (two days, in fact)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a good recording session


----------



## ShyFX

We made the biggest sale in our company's, almost 40 year, history. I still don't believe it. :eek


----------



## euphoria

I couldn't say a single good thing that happened today. I didn't enjoy a single second of it due to severe anhedonia (inability to experience pleasure) and akathisia (restless uncomfortable feeling). Even food I do not enjoy (even when stoned) and only eat to stay alive. The only reason I continue to exist is that tomorrow I get a script for a new antidepressant drug.


----------



## Tall Steph

Finally broke up with my emotionally abusive boyfriend with the help of two very good friends.

I'm having the typical mixed feelings of guilt, but it's definitely a good thing that should have happened ages ago.


----------



## sacred

a couple of weeks ago i got into a confrontation with someone at a convenience store and afterward manged to move on quickly. dam there was alot of people there too. even a couple of years ago this would have been something id obess about for days/weeks and would of avoided going back there for a long time but not now. since then ive been back there almost every day with the same employee there with no anxiety or feeling like i should avoid this person or anything. yay i am evolving!


----------



## Polar

Had the metal rods that have been lodged into my hand for the past three weeks removed. The procedure hurt like hell at times though.

Anyway, apparently those rods did their job well, correctly adjusting the metacarpal (I learned that word at the hospital) that got about 90 degrees twisted while I was in a braindead fury.

I was worried they would not work and I'd have to amputate my hand and get a hook or something. In that case I would _so_ have left the ninja career behind and become a pirate.


----------



## ilikebooks

I officially bought a car. It's pretty and it works. :boogie


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

New Darren Hayes album...sort of. We Are Smug.


----------



## Kelly

I crawled out of bed bright and early in order to buy Tori Amos tickets for her Frankfurt show in October. I scored first row, just left of center! :boogie

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## LiveLaughLove

^ Ooh, have a good time at her concert! 

I actually picked up the phone for once. xD


----------



## Black_Widow

Managed to finally beat the final boss in KH2 and see the ending, after having owned the game for ages.


----------



## VIncymon

Enjoyed my 18 birthday yesterday. Actually managed to forget about the whole "i've got SA and no girlfriend" issue for 8 hours ! Heck I actually was out clubbin'


----------



## slyfox

Went for a walk. There were a few fisherman blocking the narrow bridge to the trail. They had their tackle in the way on the bridge. Normally I would have driven away upon seeing this, but I chose to walk across. I don't think they were happy to move their tackle, but it wasn't really a fishing bridge anyway.


----------



## Zillah

Went to meet a friend for coffee and finished the book I was reading.


----------



## Black_Widow

Enjoying my first coffee of the day, and looking forward to visiting a friend and her young children - who I've not seen in some time.


----------



## ShyFX

We got the deposit, it's Friday, and I feel like break dancing!


----------



## slyfox

Woke up a couple of hours earlier than I have been


----------



## bbarn

went to the store to look around but pressured to buy something. I said thanks but no thanks then left without looking back, felt pretty good.


----------



## Lateralus

Benched 220x12 fairly easily without a spotter - a good number for me because I weigh 180 and have a long range of motion (6'1" and long arms).


----------



## Black_Widow

Not only did I manage to get up at a much earlier time than usual this morning, but surprisingly didn't find it a struggle either - which for me is a big positive!


----------



## slyfox

Did an hour of homework. For me that's good


----------



## Phibes

This week has been great, I've been sober for a week now - feel so much better.

*I've been going to the shopping centre each day and tonight I saw some friends at the skateshop and just chatted to randoms and it felt really comfortable. 

*Yesterday I read the whole of 'Post Office' by Charles Bukowski at the shopping centre's borders bookstore in one sitting.


----------



## radudeATL

I played with my young nieces and nephews, and we had fun! They didn't drive me totally bonkers!


----------



## millenniumman75

I stood up for myself in getting work done.


----------



## VIncymon

The "boo hoo i never have a girlfriend" noise in my head has subsided. I don't know how or why that happened, but I sure am glad for it !


----------



## Annie K

I went out and got a yummy peach milkshake.


----------



## yellowpaper

yuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I went to bed at 3 (early) two days in a row!


----------



## Hysteric

I drove an hour in the car to see my parents and talked to some of their friends.


----------



## My911GT2993

Stayed in town ALL FKIN DAY, on the bike, with a friend. Was draining but Fk it, it was good. And I made small talk with someone, which i usually wouldnt.


----------



## Black_Widow

Had to attend an appointment this morning I was initially dreading, which not only turned out to be nowhere near as uncomfortable as I first expected - but was over with pretty quickly. I also forced myself to make 2 enquiry's (one face to face, the other over the telephone) which I easily could have put off - but didn't.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

I Finally got a job interview tomorrow.


----------



## rockst4r

went to a lounge without drinking before hand ;]


----------



## monkeymagic86

I bought some stuff at Woolworths and done some positive thinking. I was anxious but not as anxious as i normally am !


----------



## Black_Widow

Despite initially feeling uncomfortable at the idea of doing all these things for different reasons, attended an appointment with my GP and then shortly after went into town and made a face to face enquiry at the post office and purchased an exercise dvd. I'm glad that I made myself do these things, as first thing this morning it would have been only too easy to have talked myself out of doing them and have stayed indoors all day instead.


----------



## mia jane

I managed to talk to a doctor, with mum by my side.


----------



## ShyFX

The evil lord of negativity isn't coming in today.


----------



## Black_Widow

Decided to try some dvd fitness exercises this morning at home and, despite struggling with some parts, found it pretty enjoyable - which in turn has increased my self confidence that it's something I will stick with doing long term to improve my fitness.


----------



## solitarymonkey

i finally had an ACTUAL conversation with the girl i've been deeply infatuated with for almost a year and always ran away from whenever she came into the shop. using facebook, i found her and took the liberty of trying to talk too her, which helped a little, and then made plans to make skittle flavour vodka for her as a bit of a late birthday pressie (it was her birthday the day before she accepted my add), and by forcing myself to approach her and say "hi! here's the vodka i made for you!" (not actual quote) we managed to have a half decent conversation!! ^_^ and i didnt notice anything around me!! it was so weird!! but so cool!! why does she have to have a boyfriend?


----------



## justforester

only noon today.... 

Yesterday.... I wrote my first thread on SAS and got quite a few replies that helped me. I worked out over an hour and am noticing the difference in my size and strength.


----------



## yellowpaper

I bought a burrito the other day because I wanted it, instead of avoiding the situation.


----------



## ShyFX

My neighbours and their screaming demon child moved out.


----------



## HustleRose

I introduced myself to one of my roommates friends. She wasn't there, so I thought to myself, "this is going to be really awkward if I don't say something," so I did. AAAAND.....I survived.


----------



## monkeymagic86

I have decided to be hypnotised by a registered hypnotists next week.
Am bit apprehensive but at the same time looking forward to it !


----------



## yellowpaper

I read quite a few pages of one of the novels I'm reading.


----------



## Aurora

I went for a walk today.


----------



## Black_Widow

My mum commented today that she noticed my body was looking more toned up than it has done in a while (after I tried out some dvd home exercises i'd never done before over a few days in combination with a bit of walking). This has given me extra motivation to stick with the exercise's I'm currently doing - and more confidence that in the long run they will make a big different to my fitness levels and body shape!


----------



## JS86

This happened yesterday, but I made a good showing of myself during a volunteer gig. It should help me get called back in the future. I have to volunteer a certain number of days or hours as part of my university course.


----------



## Snow Bunny

I went bowling with my mate and her mate from college and she was actually really nice and there was only a couple of awkward silences between us.


----------



## Jurexic5

i just took a shower because i was told the hot water was going to be cut off in an hour, but it was already cut off, so i took a super cold one and it was sort of fun and refreshing!


----------



## ntl

I got a positive comment on some of my work by a colleague


----------



## Freedom2010

I got my uniform for my new job today, and I also got my awesome new nametag


----------



## Arachne

I woke up and I didn't feel sleepy.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I'm heading on vacation tomorrow. Finally!!


----------



## Arachne

I applied for volunteering at a Suicide Hot Line (I hate this name... In portugal we call it the Friendship Phone). It's going to be good for me, I like helping other people.


----------



## monkeymagic86

My two books on social anxiety arrived in the mail from America yesterday and im going to start reading one of them this afternoon !


----------



## dreamer222

I was nervous about taking a test today, but it turned out to be incredibly easy.


----------



## slyfox

Went for a short walk after work


----------



## Jurexic5

Arachne said:


> I applied for volunteering at a Suicide Hot Line (I hate this name... In portugal we call it the Friendship Phone). It's going to be good for me, I like helping other people.


I like that name, hehe! If I looked up 'Friendship Phone' here in LA I would probably get naughty things.

Today I went through a whole shift at work without getting a single energy fix (Monster or Rockstar usually) and I felt fine.


----------



## espearite

Not feeling any less than I should, even though those things that make me do are present.


----------



## Black_Widow

Got a dental check up appointment out of the way. Now I hopefully won't have to go for at least another year! My boyfriend is also off work this week


----------



## Smitten

Today I went to the Melbourne Museum and yesterday I cleaned my car for the first time in a little while.


----------



## Kelly

I finally found a good Mexican restaurant in Mainz. It was two for one margarita night. I had two - I mean - four. 

Oh, and the meal? American portion sizes. I have a doggy bag in the fridge for tomorrow. 

Edit: And I'm excited. I'm going to Amsterdam Wednesday through Friday. :boogie

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## solitarymonkey

just got myself signed up to a 4 month trial for karate classes in my village! i've been looking on and off at taking martial arts for over a year and a half, and it comes knocking on my door  first lesson on weds!! YAY!!


----------



## Infexxion

I made a few new online friends today. I know it would be better to make real life friends, but I think it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Black_Widow

Stood up assertively to an ex toxic friend - and am glad that I finally got the chance to do it, after a long time of regretting not having done it much sooner!


----------



## Kelly

In fifteen minutes I'm leaving for the train station to go to Amsterdam for three days! :evil

("Something good that *will* happen today.")

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Freedom2010

I got my temporary driver's liscense renewed. I let it expire  Now I can legally drive again and will definitely want to get my regular liscense soon. I'm already driving on interstate roads, so it shouldn't take too much longer.


----------



## ShyFX

It's Canada's birthday and I don't have to work.


----------



## Black_Widow

A friend I thought had dropped out of contact contacted me today on Facebook for the first time in months and explained things. It was a really nice suprise to hear from him and I'm happy he's now back in contact!


----------



## TaniaN

I got to spend the entire with my fiance, which doesn't happen often anymore because of his odd work hours. It's been a good day


----------



## cosmikdebris

hey kelly i hope you had fun in the 'dam. let us know how the trip was.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Getting a couple of books I need for TAFE, I guess? Hmm.


----------



## Kelly

cosmikdebris said:


> hey kelly i hope you had fun in the 'dam. let us know how the trip was.


It was great! Thanks for asking. Not only did I survive, but I had a nice, little, three-day vacation to get away from all this work.

The Heineken tour was disappointing though.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Zeddicus

I jogged an entire mile without feeling tired, much less feeling any anxiety. Weird much?


----------



## pita

I get to go in to work late today.


----------



## Moon Fire

I have a couple of rotten teeth but today I went to the dentists and he fixed one of them. Now I've got a pretty looking tooth  Next week he's going to help the other one.


----------



## CleptaK

It's early morning here but yesterday I had a really nice email from my dad and my grandpa is coming home from hospital. Things feel good at the moment. Hope you have a good day, too!


----------



## Black_Widow

Got a decent amount of exercise done today, and feel good for having done it


----------



## Dempsey

I was given the task of ordering food for tomorrow, for the first time. I had to ring up and tell several places specifically and clearly what I needed. Not many apprentices with my experience will get to do this stuff yet.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I have milo and I'm talking to my boyfriend.


----------



## Miss T

My supervisor told me I was really smart and was doing a good job at work, especially for my age. I just started working for her a week ago.


----------



## Dempsey

I used up my voucher for tools and bought a $120 pair of scissors, and a $100 sharpening steel. It was last day before it expired so didn't want to waste it.


----------



## Fireflylight

I bought an ice cream


----------



## tiberius

A friend called and asked me to go drinking in a park tomorrow. I'll go but I'm going to stick to non-alcoholic beverages.


----------



## radames

Equisgurl said:


> I skipped a class!! :banana Ok.. I know that one doesent count, but I was in a hurry this morning and forgot my painting supplies, thank god I have a tolerant teacher.
> Lets see.... I walked to class today without getting a panic attack and I didnt even take ativan today..I dont care anymore, screw the people.


Ha ha! Your banana image looks like the dog from Family Guy singing "Peanut Butter Jelly Time"! If you haven't already, Youtube it. It is sad and funny at the same time. Your image is something good that happened today. :clap

Also, my wife's mother came over earlier and I am getting along with her more and more. It is pretty cool.


----------



## AriesTrying

i chatted calmly with an old friend and co-worker and planned getting together tomorrow - we havent seen each other in a year, and i managed to make her laugh a bit - it was pleasant


----------



## radames

I grew closer to my wife over the past 24hours.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm editing this because today was pretty good.

Smiling at someone at the doctors.
Feeling like I might be able to make a new friend this semester.
Getting chased by this little dog, it was so cute haha. It just made me smile.
Watching Freaks and Geeks.
Talking to people on here. 
Getting invited to something tomorrow..but turned it down because I have things to do..


----------



## AussiePea

Went to the gold coast with the family to celebrate my birthday, had a nice lunch and played guitar hero with my sister, her bf and their housemates (both two attractive 20 year olds xD).

Was a good change from sitting in front of the PC all day anyway.


----------



## ntl

went for a run.


----------



## ntl

and went to the shops and brought some clothes with a small amount anxiety


----------



## AussiePea

Had the guts to organise a night at the pub with some friends tonight (leaving soon).


----------



## strawberryjulius

Cake.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Hung out with my boyfriend. Did some of my essay.


----------



## slyfox

Went for a walk


----------



## strawberryjulius

Challenging my negative thoughts.


----------



## AussiePea

Went to therapy and had a great discussion which cleared up a lot of things.


----------



## Dempsey

Went down to get a haircut. Bloody place was closed though.


----------



## mixolydian

Got hit on at work by a customer, she was cool but she was a bit too old for me (around 25). Makes you feel good though.


----------



## northernlight

made a close friend laugh hysterically


----------



## liarsclub

--


----------



## grrant123

_Casually popped to the shops and back to get the magazine I wanted_


----------



## leonardess

my boss asked me where the ****e was that I found on the network drive. I said "what ****e? There's so much to choose from", which got a bit of a laugh. I asked everyone who was seeing Harry Potter tonight. Out loud. And they heard me. I mean, I didn't mumble. I made eye contact freely. Sorry, that was more than one thing...

It really helps when you focus outward.


----------



## solitarymonkey

today, my karate sensei told me (at the end of my 3rd lesson) that, in short, the progress i've made in the last 3 weeks, is so good, that he reckons that he wasn't at my stage of fluency and "skill" till around his 8th week. coming from a black belt, i found this enormously encouraging!! cant wait for next week!!


----------



## Black_Widow

Cooked an evening meal for the family, and didn't do a bad job of it!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Boyfriend came over.


----------



## leonardess

I have been in a good mood for two days straight....no sadness or depression. I'm amazed.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I ate fast food and wasn't feeling reluctant or guilty about it.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy

Made Chocolate Chip Cookie Brownies. (I feel guilty about consuming it, but it's all sooo yummy! LOL)


----------



## Black_Widow

Treated myself to 2 packs of Cadbury's chocolate finger biscuits today! A tad greedy, but enjoyed them!


----------



## slyfox

Used the computers at the library. I'm actually doing it right now. It's a great exposure exercise, because I'm nervous about posting on SAS around strangers.


----------



## odd_one_out

Was able to exercise for the first time in months. And outdoors!


----------



## Use Your Illusion

I made a Michael Jackson Tribute Video and was so proud of it I put it up on YouTube and Facebook and I didn't feel like it wasn't good enough to share with the world.

I did feel bad about asking some of my friends to watch it and give me feedback on it. It should not make you feel bad to want people to give you their opinions on something you have worked very hard on, but I still feel like I'm bothering them by asking them to do that. But maybe it's more the fact that only one friend has responded so far so I feel like the others don't care. (In reality I'm sure they are just busy and will respond in a day or two.)

But still, the whole making of the video, having the confidence to actually put it online and being happy with it myself is a good thing.


----------



## GSH

I wore a shirt to the mall.


----------



## Freedom2010

I woke up from my dream about evil fruit killing me...


----------



## Black_Widow

Despite feeling pretty crummy today because of having a bit of a cold, so far have managed to stick to my daily exercise routine as normal.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I smiled and waved at some people who were smiling at me when I was out jogging. They're a couple who I see almost every day with their dog, and after a while we started smiling and saying hello. 

There's also another guy who I see often when I ride my bike to school, who greets me too. 

I like friendly strangers.


----------



## leonardess

GSH said:


> I wore a shirt to the mall.


But no pants (ba da boom tsch!)


----------



## bowlingpins

No one threw tomatoes at me during my presentation.


----------



## LostPancake

leonardess said:


> But no pants (ba da boom tsch!)





bowlingpins said:


> No one threw tomatoes at me during my presentation.


i laughed at these posts.


----------



## Moon Fire

I found a nice jacket in the shop today. So it's one of those places that you can ask to reserve for you and I asked the assistant if I can leave it aside for me and purchase it tomorrow. I felt that I came across as confident and not silly or shy.


----------



## ShyFX

It's finally Friday. I'm looking forward to sleeping all day tomorrow..it's been a rough week.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I actually did have a yummy breakfast, haha. I made scrambled eggs, half a cinnamon raisin bagel with butter, and a raspberry banana smoothie.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

I applied for a job today and the guy said i have a really good chance at getting it. I also applied for college and asked a random stranger what the date was lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil

max4225 said:


> That smoothie sounds delicious


It was quite delicious. The recipe actually called for cherries but I like raspberries more and I'm guessing that since I didn't puke, it was OK to swap it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Pizza.


----------



## AussiePea

I read the chat history of last nights shenanigans xD Too much laughter ensued.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

The date I was stressing over for a week is finally over. I don't mean to make it sound like it was a bad date (it definitely was not). I was just so nervous about it all week, especially the day of, I thought I was going to be sick.


----------



## slyfox

Went for a night walk with an old buddy. He was on leave from the army. Since we were out past midnight, it counts as today  Earlier we had gone fish at a few spots. Was my first time going out and having fun with someone in a very long time.


----------



## veron

I initiated a conversation with my mentor/coworker. We ended up chatting for like half an hour, lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Sleeping in.


----------



## cheerio

I had a couple of enjoyable conversations today with my co-worker and even made her laugh 'til her stomach hurt a few times. Nothing better than making someone laugh just by being yourself.


----------



## Dempsey

cheerio said:


> I had a couple of enjoyable conversations today with my co-worker and even made her laugh 'til her stomach hurt a few times. Nothing better than making someone laugh just by being yourself.


Aha I love that.

--
I arranged for a friend to come down for a couple of days to hang out.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## ntl

Went out with some friends and made some good jokes that got some laughs.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

I ate more than 1 meal.


----------



## strawberryjulius

No class with ***** teacher this afternoon.


----------



## AriesTrying

I know that I am slowly but surely getting over a recent rejection that hurt me far more than i could have predicted. I can feel my perspective changing on the situation today and it feels good.


----------



## Kuyaz

I'm going to go to a place with over 70 other people. - Didn't happen yet, but it will soon.


----------



## Envision

itsmemaggi said:


> Pick just ONE good thing that happened today. It can be the simplest thing in the world, like, "I ate a yummy breakfast," or something huge like, "I made a new friend," or "I went to a party" or "I won the lottery."  Nothing is too small. The idea is, as soon as you're forced to pick one good thing, a whole bunch of good things will pop into your head. We've got to force ourselves to think happy thoughts. But try to only list one.
> 
> I will start. But since the day is still ahead of me, to some extent, I'll say something good that happened yesterday:
> _
> I helped my younger brother study for his math test._
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


I've been having some pain issues. In a way it's a plus. I don't go to bed until I'm really exhausted. I can sleep better and longer that way.

Consequently, I'm saving money with my Ambien/Zolpidem. That's good.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## LostPancake

i didn't see any roaches


----------



## veron

A couple of good things happened today... but I think I'm happiest about my job interview tomorrow :boogie


----------



## TheDaffodil

I got the most AMAZING sleep last night.
...I felt weirded out because I heard what sounded like a woman humming in my room at like 2AM (my room's in the lower level of the house so I'm by myself - even the dog sleeps upstairs). I have a fear of the antihour (3AM - I try to fall asleep before then) so I was already crawling up in anxiety. To make myself feel better, I dug out my "Serene Music for Sleep" CD from The Relaxation Company and set it to play in my portable DVD player. I fell asleep pretty easily once I got situated. Even after my mom woke up at 7AM to ask me about something, I fell back asleep fine! 
And I do feel really good from it, too. I've been able to get a lot done today.


----------



## veron

Interview went well :boogie


----------



## Judi

Talked to a random dude I don't know about anime for half an hour today.


----------



## Moon Fire

Putting some make-up on and having a nice walk.


----------



## jellybelly

Got my temporary contract extended by another month. Joblessness is another month away yay.


----------



## Freedom2010

I got $300 worth of paychecks


----------



## Dempsey

I got an appointment with a psychologist next week (first ever).
I also just watched a DVD for the first time in a while. Really cheered me up.


----------



## Lateralus

A group of girls playing tennis stopped and made a bunch of noise when I jogged past them today. Of course I could barely manage a smile and a short glance their way but they were cute and it was nice to get the attention.


----------



## Dolly

I got hugs from a dozen kindergarteners and a wonderful e-mail from a special someone. :blush


----------



## LiveLaughLove

^ Aww! 

I hung out with a friend who I always get anxious around for some reason. When she asked me if I wanted to leave around 5:00 or 5:30, I chose 5:30 to push myself instead of leaving earlier to avoid hanging out any longer.


----------



## TorLin

went to a 2pm - 9pm Video/Board games/hang out SA group, here in OC , California


----------



## Social_butterfly00

-Sat on the lake with my mom and our dogs and just watched the water, the sun, nature, and the animals.
-Also had lunch in the park
-Got new computer speakers
-Bought some new makeup


----------



## ntl

Had a good day at work. 
did a 30 minute ride on the exercise bike.


----------



## somethinginthewind

A stranger told me I was beautiful :eyes

& there's the chance of shooting stars tonight!


----------



## bowlingpins

I stayed after hours talking with a patient and when I was about to leave he mentioned that he felt better after talking with me. 
This is evidence to me that my conversation skills are improving so I am pretty happy.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

started posting on this site. glad i found this last nite


----------



## espearite

Made my initial doctor's office visit! I'm so happy.


----------



## aloss4words

I found out I am going to be hanging out with someone soon.


----------



## kanarazu

I ran an hour without stopping!! 4.75 miles but still...I haven't done that in a long time!


----------



## slyfox

Sold a book back to the college and took a short walk


----------



## strawberryjulius

Being 38.2 kilos.


..Kidding.


----------



## AussiePea

Really strawberry? is that normal for you or there something else going on? Hope it is nothing bad.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm not sure really. Apparently under 39 I'm underweight. But I'm not exactly trying hard to lose any more. :stu


----------



## AussiePea

Oh, well if it's only under 39 then the fact you are so close shouldn't be of concern, I mean as long as you eat properly then I guess it's just your body shape and bone density etc etc.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Deciding to leave tafe, seriously. I want to do what I want with my life.


----------



## ntl

somethinginthewind said:


> I braved pushy salespeople and bought a cute outfit to celebrate my new job at the bar tomorrow.


Nice work pushy sales people are the mortal enemy of anyone with SA.

Today I just had a really good day I felt a lot more confident than I usually do. I made a lot of jokes at work and can't remember having a negative thought all day.


----------



## AussiePea

Actually called up my friends for once asking if they wanted to do anything tonight. first time in 4 years I have instigated a night out, I was too anxious in the past. I guess this is what they call progress xD.


----------



## pita

I got my grades for the summer session: an A- and an A. Yesssss.


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Freedom2010

I opened a bank account today that now has almost $500 in it. I am also getting my very own debit card, which will be mailed to me within a week. I also have a checkbook now. I feel special.

I'm easily amused


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I slept well. But let's try yesterday, it's more interesting.

-My work ethic was complimented
-I asked a friend if she wanted to hang out this weekend


----------



## slyfox

Got out of the house despite it being a non work day


----------



## Black_Widow

Got to spend some quality time with my partner, for the first time in weeks!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Cupcake
Watching Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei

I've noticed half of mine are about food. xD


----------



## AussiePea

I drew something!!! (even if it was terrible xD)


----------



## leonardess

well, I got something for yesterday - i say that still counts. I drew in public again for the second time. This is really huge for me, as I love to draw but found it so difficult to do in public for years.


----------



## bbarn

took a plane ride for the first time by myself today


----------



## strawberryjulius

My friend sent me an email because they were worried.


----------



## ModeratelyAnonymous

bbarn said:


> took a plane ride for the first time by myself today


Wow, I really admire that bravery.


----------



## Zeddicus

2nd three-hour driving lesson today, and I was already driving up and down the interstate road.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Getting my 18+ and realising it wasn't that scary after all.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

Okay technically this happened yesterday...
I went to a concert, nearly free of anxiety.


----------



## Efsee

made it through classes ok.


----------



## bowlingpins

While I was talking w/ one of my professors, he called out to another professor walking in the hallways and told him that "he's good, we need to recruit this guy" in reference to me. 
Rest of my day was ****ty though.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Having clean teeth, I guess.


----------



## Black_Widow

Considering that it's the first time I've ever written one, feel I did a pretty good job of putting together a fan mail letter that I'm planning on sending to a celebrity who I know lives around London. Even though I know there's a very slim chance of the person in question reading it, or getting around to answering it, I'm still glad that I wrote it and feel it's an achievement on my part - as (silly as this might sound to some) it took me a fair bit of courage to make the decision to both write and send it - as it's not the kind of thing I'm normally in the habit of doing (nor am planning on making a habit of in the future). Now that I've gotten over the initial awkwardness/fear of writing it and have actually done it - I'm feeling quite pleased with myself


----------



## DTrotter9

Very nice question.
Fly, I must, upward. I want to be a successful business Man..


----------



## bbarn

hung out with a bunch of people who's first language is filipino (tagalog) and managed to have some sort of converstion with them in english


----------



## strawberryjulius

Not spending my Saturday night at home for once.


----------



## Zeddicus

I realize that driving is just like a video game. I'm good at video games - the controls are all right there in front of me, and I have excellent hand-eye coordination. It's just so _natural_.

And when I'm driving, I feel that same type of _naturality_. I _know_ for a fact that I can become an excellent driver at both, normal-driving and race-driving, if I just _do it_ like I do in the video games.

'cept, you don't respawn on the track if you crash.


----------



## Freedom2010

I had a great time in my triathlon today


----------



## KyleThomas

Freedom2010 said:


> I had a great time in my triathlon today


Did you win?


----------



## britisharrow

Didn't give up.


----------



## bbarn

took a flight going home, my second plane ride by myself


----------



## strawberryjulius

Bought some new incense.


----------



## Black_Widow

Got my hair cut and highlighted - which feels pretty good after weeks of it being in serious need of a tidy up!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Watching the kittens in the shop window.


----------



## pokeherpro

One of my friends of 10 years, who I hadn't seen since March came over tonight. We played poker and got high and watched baseball. This was his first time seeing my new place. He said he loves my room and told me "Man if this were my room, all I'd do is play poker and smoke weed all day." I told him that's what I do basically and he told me I'm lucky. Not sure if he was serious or not cause this guy has everything you'd ever want in life.
I think we're gunna go golfing soon...


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

My resume was part of a proposal that helped win my company a contract and basically which mean I'm starting another job and they expect me too. I dunno, I really like my current job a lot, but I feel undying loyalty to this company and this is a way to pay them back. Although I'm gonna ask them to offer me an incentive to move, a 5K raise since they'd take me away from my karate class, I could do 10K but that seems too greedy and ungrateful. None the less I feel proud that I was part of the reason they got awarded the work.


----------



## shadowmask

I got some sweet takeout at the Chinese restaurant for lunch. Sesame chicken FTW.


----------



## TreeFrog

Talked to a good friend that helped me flesh out some ideas for getting work. 

Got invited to a free Chuck Berry concert downtown. 

(I guess things aren't so bad.)


----------



## zomgz

I like how I look today =).


----------



## zomgz

shadowmask said:


> I got some sweet takeout at the Chinese restaurant for lunch. Sesame chicken FTW.


Dang that stuff is good. =D


----------



## strawberryjulius

I wrote 36 words on my book. Heh.


----------



## dkkm

While walking home an elderly male started to chat to me for a few mins about his day. Very random I know, but it put a smile on my face.


----------



## CoreyCarpenter

I finally got a good haircut. This lady seemed to know exactly what I want even though my instructions probably made no sense. yay


----------



## TimeisAllAround

I went downtown by myself for the first time in a while and got awesome tickets to a concert I want to go to.


----------



## Freedom2010

I get to catch up on missed sleep tonight. I am going to bed SOOOO early


----------



## pokeherpro

My 10 year old neice had to be here today while her dad was at a doctor's appointment. It was fun. We hung out and played with our 2 cats. She gave them catnip and the male cat went a little crazy. We live together and I have barely seen her this summer.


----------



## espearite

Found that house today, and not FHA approved!!! Woohoo!


----------



## strawberryjulius

My boyfriend came over.


----------



## ShyFX

I get tomorrow off and Monday's a holiday.


----------



## bowlingpins

I got the afternoon off, so here I am, back home, spending or rather wasting time on the computer.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I had a sleep over with girls I didn't really know very well but...they came over and we talked, JUST talked, for 3 straight hours and we laughed so much and I talked a lot more than I expected myself to. I guess maybe since it was my house I felt more comfortable but I would just blurt things out and we'd all laugh (I'm pretty much hilarious). Even during the movie I'd talk and I didn't even feel like I was being rude! 

I know that's technically yesterday but it continued into today so I'm still gonna count it. Yep.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Finished my old job today, start a new one Tuesday. Time to face the strange...cccchanges.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Watching anime, I guess.


----------



## AussiePea

I drove to the shops to buy a mic and then I crashed my helicopter into my creek at home.

I am busy gluing it back together xD


----------



## millenniumman75

I went to the beach, did NOT get pulled over, battled through a panic attack....despite having a panic attack while waking up this morning. I did okay .


----------



## ntl

Felt completely depressed last night. But woke up this morning feeling fantastic. Shows what a good night sleep can do.


----------



## Iced Soul

Met someone new.
That's always good.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Eating yoghurt.


----------



## AussiePea

Offered 3 months of work developing a racing car in Malaysia....


----------



## ntl

Ospi said:


> Offered 3 months of work developing a racing car in Malaysia....


Thats cool. Are you going to take it?


----------



## AussiePea

Yeah, as much as I have a brown patch in my shorts now, it's such an amazing opportunity and turning it down would be the biggest mistake of my life.

So it will be a challenge for sure but I will do everything in my power to make sure I fight though any struggles and perform to the best of my abilities.

Will be leaving on Sunday so not much time to really think and worry about it anyway.


----------



## jim_morrison

Ospi said:


> Offered 3 months of work developing a racing car in Malaysia....


Congrats, thats interesting, my mate is a developmental nascar driver.


----------



## rawrguy

Flirted with a girl today. I think did horribly but at least I tried.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Going for my first run.


----------



## LostPancake

i made it through the day alive. lots of walking. it wasn't scorching hot. i ate a gyro. i read about buddhism and the baghavad gita and they were inspiring - it didn't bother me to see all these beautiful people walking around. and there were no roaches.


----------



## complex

Just got back from a 7 mile run/work out feel great!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Boyfriend came over.  I finally told him that I love him.


----------



## AussiePea

strawberryjulius said:


> Boyfriend came over.  I finally told him that I love him.


wow grats! must feel good.

I successfully organised all the paper work for Malaysia!


----------



## Toad Licker

I got out of the house today. Me and my dad drove up to Multnomah falls and walked part way up to the top, we would've went all the way to the top but his legs started bothering him so we didn't make it, maybe next time lol.


----------



## Freedom2010

It is the start of another 3 day weekend. I got two three day weekends in a row  That meant only a 3 day week this week at school!


----------



## TheDaffodil

I had an interview today for the job I REALLY want! I've been holding out so long for the opportunity and finally!! I'm hoping they're gonna give me a call next week to schedule a second interview.


----------



## espearite

We made progress today.  I'm really thinking he's the one.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Beautiful weather. Drinking tea.


----------



## tryingtobebraverJESS

I spent time with my family. I watched funny stuff on youtube with them and we all laughed. I sat on the grass in the sun with my auntie & her guinea pigs

and I held a frog


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I saw ducks and a butterfly today.

It made me happy.


----------



## DuncanThaw

A cashier at Target - a really stylish-looking young lady - told me that she likes my hairstyle, that it's very cute. 

This felt particularly good, because my hair is near the top of the list in what I dislike most about how I look.

Also...it's raining, now. I love that sound; it makes me happy to be alive.


----------



## Monroee

I ordered food at a fast food restaurant today.And I barely became anxious... until she didn't hear one of my orders and I had to repeat it. But other than that, it's a big success! Ordering fast food is one of my biggest phobias.


----------



## bowlingpins

I was grocery shopping and a kid in a cart yelled out hi to me from across the other end of the aisle. Thought it was hilarious.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Not feeling that sick this morning.


----------



## layitontheline

This was yesterday. But at work these stupid teen guys came in and asked me if I was aware that our store name was misspelled. I was sarcastic and talked back to him and according to his friend he got "owned" so I felt good. I need a life.


----------



## kitterbug

I walked down to the mailbox in my neighborhood and on the way back, i saw a lady outside with her dachshund and i stopped to talk to her. We must've talked for 15 minutes and i felt completely comfortable, talking with a complete stranger. It was great!


----------



## brokensaint

My second favourite band just announced that they're coming to my town in November.


----------



## steelmyhead

The weather was pretty great today :b Puffy clouds, blue sky, wind, sunshine...


----------



## MidnightBlu

I got more time to sleep, yes! Ate my mom's awesome beef noodle soup she made. Talked to my boyfriend today.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Making a list of SA Goals


----------



## Emptyheart

LOL I won 68 dollars by the lottery


----------



## cheerio

Me: *rambling about the hilarity of a situation*
Co-worker: (after recovering from a fit of laughter) You always give the best ab workout!
Me: 

I think that was one of the nicest compliments I've ever gotten! ^ ^


----------



## Zeddicus

I managed to browse through a few YouTube videos today without stumbling upon any infuriatingly negative comments.


----------



## stina

I talked to a guy I just met at work without freaking out  (well not visibly anyway  lol)


----------



## AussiePea

Was able to organise people around me to get tasks completed, something I always struggle with normally. Was also invited by an attractive girl to show me around the city over the weekend "if you are not doing anything".


----------



## CleptaK

Parking my car in a tight spot (I'm hopeless at parking), having a good laugh with my cousin and going to see a movie tonight - I haven't been to a movie on a Friday night in quite some time. 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm happy, I think.


----------



## bowlingpins

I found out I can get by on very little sleep. Hopefully, doing this regularly won't be bad for the health in the long run. who knows?:S


----------



## strawberryjulius

Sending PMs/visitor messages to SAS people.


----------



## Emptyheart

Uhh I went and bought a b-day cake for my mom..celebrated her birthday with family..it was really nice..after that my day just started going downhill..the happiness was nice while it lasted tho.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I'll see my father today  I missed him.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Slowly getting over my phone phobia..


----------



## Crunchie

Listen to good music when I woke up today.

get good comment on Facebook


----------



## AussiePea

Did a whole lot of washing up!


----------



## supreme.mugwump

Ospi said:


> Did a whole lot of washing up!


WOOOOOO!!!! Haha, if you're not careful your Mum will start making you do it when you get home. Don't practice too much =P


----------



## Zirnitra

I was on the bus on my way home and I was taking money out of my pocket and transferring it into my wallet. This kid started talking and joking with me: "going to buy drugs" so I played along and I actually didn't make an *** of myself.


----------



## AussiePea

I made it to work without getting lost. Party?


----------



## supreme.mugwump

I didn't suffocate in the dust storm today!! (Just nearly =P)


----------



## Ian231

A cute girl gave me a chocolate during lunch period


----------



## LostPancake

it's a cold and rainy day. i stopped by the turtle pond on the way home and watched the turtles swimming around, with the rain making circles on the water. they looked so happy in there.


----------



## Hamster

someone talked to me today when i was feeling awfully lonely :]


----------



## Hamster

LostPancake said:


> it's a cold and rainy day. i stopped by the turtle pond on the way home and watched the turtles swimming around, with the rain making circles on the water. they looked so happy in there.


you're going to make me cry :')


----------



## Thomas Paine

I got my meds re-filled.


----------



## LostPancake

Hamster said:


> you're going to make me cry :')


aw, sorry, lol. i wrote it in a rush, it was supposed to be a happy image. it was really nice to watch them having fun in their little world, with no alligators or anything to eat them.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Going out, although it exhausted me.


----------



## bbarn

today invited people to my b-day at a night club. granted it is a joint b-day with my friend who organized the limo and club but all the people i invited on my own can come or are undecided at this point. No one said no, yesssss!


----------



## odd_one_out

I made it through the day without breaking down, having the right balance of distraction and relaxation.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

My Futon was finally delivered, so I'll have a decent bed to sleep on tonight.


----------



## nightrain

I talked to my new best friend


----------



## cellophanegirl

I woke up late for my class. But I still went anyway.


----------



## nightrain

It rained here!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

lots of good things will happen today! i'll make sure of that!!!


----------



## jamle

I went to the gym by myself.


----------



## AussiePea

More or less saved a potential multi million dollar project from failure.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Ospi said:


> More or less saved a potential multi million dollar project from failure.


Yeah, me too. Big deal. ;P

JK, that's awesome.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer

Ospi said:


> More or less saved a potential multi million dollar project from failure.


That provoked a thought: W...T...F?


----------



## odd_one_out

I was struggling to get through the day, bedbound, and feeling increasingly disabled and that I have no future, when I decided to browse some articles and came across a published journal paper I'd once co-authored and forgotten about. It's good to know my name exists out there no matter what happens to me now.


----------



## nightrain

Someone made me really happy


----------



## Thomas Paine

Still waiting for it to happen.


----------



## honeybun

The highlight of my day was standing at the bus stop without tremoring, it was great. 
Also missed my bus to work but still got in before my boss noticed cos they were also late.:boogie


----------



## Spettro

the girl I have a crush on said 'thank you' to me as I held the door open for her :um


----------



## KumagoroBeam

There was this sports thing at school today, where basically the whole school had to run through the forest. I ran extra fast because I had to catch a bus home and after that I felt REAL good. 
And then I bought myself some green slushie.


----------



## Witan

I got my blood test/tetanus shot double whammy done today, and finished my first paper for the class I'm taking this semester.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I think I said fewer idiotic things then yesterday.


----------



## This is mee

I brought myself to talk to a girl in class!


----------



## AussiePea

Worked my arse off before being taken to a fancy bar/restaurant for drinks and food and not an ounce of anxiety!!


----------



## TheDaffodil

A person who used to be my best friend and no longer really is feels closer to me today.


----------



## Thomas Paine

One of my first serious girlfriends (my second actually) got back in touch with me and she had another kid. Also her alcoholic boyfriend stopped pushing her around since my last visit, so now I don't have to go back and hurt him.


----------



## strawberryjulius

The support act at NOFX/Bad Religion was actually pretty good.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*Chatted it up at the bus stop in the morning. 
Made playdate plans to take my boy and his friend roller skating tomorrow.
Played barbie with my girl then we were drawing pictures together. 
Wondering what else today & the weekend will bring. . . ?*


----------



## Thomas Paine

Thomas Paine said:


> One of my first serious girlfriends (my second actually) got back in touch with me and she had another kid. Also her alcoholic boyfriend stopped pushing her around since my last visit, so now I don't have to go back and hurt him.


This is really weird, but this morning another girl who I was very close friends with growing up (but not _quite_ a girlfriend) just made contact with me online. I don't know if this is a good thing or not. It's scary because I have some bad memories associated with where I grew up, but it's also nice because she sounded like she was concerned about me, even though I had been pretty rude to her several years ago when I cut off contact, due to my anxiety/paranoia/ptsd or whatever from growing up, and I don't think I ever really explained the reason why to her.

Maybe this is my chance to explain, now that I finally understand, myself.

Weird how these type of things always happen in multiple amounts though. It's that twisted sense of humor of God/fate, I guess. :b

I'm kinda scared though. I don't want to start getting all paranoid again from my stupid past.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I made a study guide for a test I'm taking on Monday and it's not as long as I thought it was gonna be. Just 3 pages!


----------



## Banzai

I have just signed up to this thing where you meet up every Saturday and I plan to go to Sunday school just to do something more productive with my weekend and so that I will have something for my ucas/CV. 
Hopefully, I will stick to my "plans"...


----------



## leonardess

the more I think about it, the more I believe I have just found my new home. I'm excited and scared at the same time....


----------



## nightrain

I ate some pumpkin pie :yes


----------



## LostPancake

KumagoroBeam said:


> basically the whole school had to run through the forest.


wha... that sounds like so much fun! i think part of the reason i was happier as a kid was from all the running around.



leonardess said:


> the more I think about it, the more I believe I have just found my new home. I'm excited and scared at the same time....


:boogie

i finally managed to get to the library on a saturday, and actually got some work done, even though i was falling asleep through half of it. and then stopped by a sandwich place, and did some more work at the computer lab. it feels good to be a bit productive, even though i still have some catching up to do.


----------



## Larkspur

I think I may have actually made a friend.


----------



## epril

I talked to more cast members than I thought I would, some new ones, and got some nice hugs and handshakes. Yea, I hope I can keep it up!


----------



## ~Jessie~

Yesterday/Today I managed to get my parents to help me with cleaning up a seemingly impossible to clean room in our house. I found about $25 roughly in change after we finished cleaning the room. :boogie


----------



## Banzai

Today I pretended to be Catholic and went to church just so that I could use the Sunday school service (and am justified in doing so because technically, that's just religion-ist. And plus, frm an atheist point of view, I am doing nothing wrong whatsoever).

I would moan about how boring church is and how crap the sunday school was but this is a positive thread dammit!


----------



## TheDaffodil

I figured out a way to remember something I need to remember for a quiz tomorrow, haha. Yay!


----------



## goodthing

I am proud of myself for getting some homework done!


----------



## Thomas Paine

today was a good day.


----------



## ShyFX

I’ve been dreading this day for weeks and it’s finally over. I’m glad I didn’t chicken out. It wasn’t as bad as I thought it would be. Though, I wouldn’t mind never being invited to one of those things ever again.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Listening to Pour Habit. Exercising.


----------



## AussiePea

Met another ex F1 chief mechanic and learning from him!


----------



## Black_Widow

Just re-watched a favourite comedy movie that really made me laugh!


----------



## bbarn

course coordinator called me today that i had got in to college for the winter semester. I will be moving to Windsor in January


----------



## gold132

I got a ride home from college today. It probably wouldn't of happened had i not initiated a convo with him last week


----------



## TheDaffodil

I had ice cream cake!!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Singing.


----------



## LostPancake

watched turtles eating bits of watermelon. one grabbed a big chunk and took off swimming with it, with all these others chasing after him.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I found a place to volunteer! FINALLY. I've been looking forever.
Hopefully my mother won't say anything to convince me not to go with it.


----------



## Indigo Flow

someone smiled at me and meant it


----------



## Thomas Paine

I got a hot new girlfriend.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Talking to my boyfriend.


----------



## pokeherpro

I realized talking less is actually a good thing for me.


----------



## leonardess

^ hm. interesting. how did you realize that? what happened? inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## strawberryjulius

eating dinner.


----------



## Girl_Loner

My mum came back from China and hasnt yelled/argued with me yet.
And brought me a couple presents back too


----------



## Rixy

I cleaned out my loft


----------



## solitarymonkey

just got back from grading, and i am no officially a yellow belt karate-ka ^_^ took only 11 lessons, too


----------



## TheVoid

I discovered these amazing things called meditation and Buddhism... Might as well be my medicine in the future...


----------



## MidnightBlu

My boyfriend called me and told me he loves me.
Ate my dad's amazing cooking.
Took care of my niece.
My doggy!


----------



## Tau Sin

Downloaded: 




My little heart fell in love all over again! >_<

I'm straight people btw!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I successfully gave my cat his seizure tablet.


----------



## AussiePea

strawberryjulius said:


> I successfully gave my cat his seizure tablet.


Nicely done, whenever I tried to give mine pills I ended up with an arm like a scratching post.


----------



## Dempsey

Had the car serviced and changed the rego over.


----------



## mallard

strawberryjulius said:


> I successfully gave my cat his seizure tablet.


Nice... that does not sound like a fun time.

After waving off the store clerks at first, I successfully used my mandarin to describe the type of blanket (throw blanket, not a massive quilt... which seemed to be all that was on the shelves) to the clerks, and pick out the blanket I wanted, instead of settling.


----------



## mind_games

Ospi said:


> Nicely done, whenever I tried to give mine pills I ended up with an arm like a scratching post.


You probably weren't wearing the appropriate safety gear:








-----------------------Ospi fun making ends here-----------------------------

I don't nervous around dogs nearly as much as I used to. I was walking past a driveway when I was caught off guard by a woman and her vicious looking poodle (which btw I think are an abomination). Normally I'd have taken evasive action even thought the dog was a few metres away, but I hardly flinched. Yay for me.


----------



## toffee

I bunked off college. I got the bus there, but i couldn't bring myself to go in.. i felt really low. So i went shopping and went on a bus journey which somehow cheered me up


----------



## Rixy

I had a pork chop. 

That's good, right?


----------



## mallard

Rixy said:


> I had a pork chop.
> 
> That's good, right?


Pork chops are awesome.


----------



## liarsclub

I listened to a phone message today and it wasn't scary. It rarely is once I do actually do it. Thought my SA friends should be the first to know.


----------



## Dempsey

My bosses niece visited last week and today he told me she said the two apprentices there (us) were good looking. She was hot as well so it's a nice compliment.


----------



## Rixy

I finished my history essay. It was awful but it's the first history essay I've ever written at A Level. I've been having problems about procrastination lately, so I'm trying to get over them


----------



## bowlingpins

Joked a bit with a couple people at work/school. It is surprising how accepting people become if they see you are not taking things too seriously and have a sense of humor.


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere

bowlingpins said:


> Joked a bit with a couple people at work/school. It is surprising how accepting people become if they see you are not taking things too seriously and have a sense of humor.


That is so true ! Especially in school.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Rixy said:


> I had a pork chop.
> 
> That's good, right?


and applesauce :b?

So one positive thing that happened was that really cute guy in my class asked me to be his partner lol. I always stare at the back of his head and he finally talked to me. I spent the afternoon with him in the library. He's sooo cute lol.


----------



## gold132

Allot of good things happened today


----------



## mind_games

Hmm a rare step into the Positivity section. I think I'm over my fear of dogs. I walked past an off-leash dog today. It was harmless. Normally I'd cross to the other side of the road to avoid it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

getting better at speaking.


----------



## Black_Widow

Found out today that some long awaited much needed cash - which ideally should have been paid to me weeks ago - has finally been paid into my bank account today. I'm very relieved!


----------



## Rixy

Today was actually the worst day I've had at school so far. So much work. Although my stupid English teacher cancelled the class I was supposed to have with her, so I guess that's good in a way.


----------



## ShawnPearce

I got a lot of work done in class today, and now I'm relaxing to a hot cup of ti quien ying tea. I'm thankful because I could be outside right now freezing my behind off.


----------



## ShyFX

It's Friday! and I must've had some great dreams last night cause I woke up in a really good mood.


----------



## AloneAsUsual

one of my roommates (much younger than myself), who was moving today to go to Toronto, knocked on my door to say a few parting words. We exchanged e-mails; she gave me a gift bag with a loofah puff and some nice shea butter body wash for the bath and shower. It was so kind of her. She's from Ethiopia. I don't know why, but it seems that foreigners take to me more than people indigenous to my country (canada). I told her I would miss her very much (which I will - and it was ditto for her).

(My aunt could take lessons from her)


----------



## pokeherpro

I showed my mom Youtube videos of my future babies mother, and she loved it. Must be the accent and the strange slang words.


----------



## pokeherpro

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I have a new pen pal from Portugal. :boogie
> 
> Who's your future babies mother?


I shouldn't say, she's a member here. :b


----------



## R013ert

found out my wife is pregnant


----------



## Banzai

R013ert said:


> found out my wife is pregnant


Congratulations!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> ^ Ditto.
> 
> Something good that is _going _to happen today is me going to sleep before midnight instead of around 5 AM.  :boogie
> 
> I'm finally getting my sleep schedule in order.


well done. 

eating a muffin, i guess.


----------



## jim_morrison

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> ^ Ditto.
> 
> Something good that is _going _to happen today is me going to sleep before midnight instead of around 5 AM.  :boogie
> 
> I'm finally getting my sleep schedule in order.


Haha I can't get my sleep sorted out, either I take nothing, and don't fall asleep, or i take mirtazapine and fall asleep at a regular time and then sleep most of the next day


----------



## strawberryjulius

hmm, i can't even think of anything today. 

edit: talking to SAS people on msn.


----------



## Tau Sin

Got an A on my Psychology exam today.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Well done!!

Opened my mouth about a technical issue I had a different opinion on.


----------



## strawberryjulius

spending 3 hours offline.


----------



## slkjao

i helped a classmate in my psych class study for a upcoming exam and it felt good cause of the socializing aspect.


----------



## slkjao

pokeherpro said:


> I shouldn't say, she's a member here. :b


wow that is heartwarming . and congratulations r013ert! you must be feeling great.


----------



## slkjao

TheVoid said:


> I discovered these amazing things called meditation and Buddhism... Might as well be my medicine in the future...


very good. some of their teachings are really useful. i tried meditation though and it didnt work...i probably didnt do it right and dont have the patience


----------



## strawberryjulius

spending 8 hours offline.

knowing that one day i'll make people happy by helping their pets get better.


----------



## AussiePea

My new chassis kicks arse.


----------



## slyfox

Got out and went shopping


----------



## JMX

Participated in a class discussion for my history class.

My history professor gave me an F on my last paper because apparently I completely misinterpreted the assigned reading. Thankfully, today when I provided input into a discussion over an assigned reading, she told me I was "very right". Not making the grade, but at least it was a confidence boost.


----------



## mooncake

Made it into my earliest lecture of the week.

I also spoke to 2 people and spent an hour with them after class... and actually didn't feel _too_ nervous!


----------



## Torque

Nothing much has happened today as I haven't been up for long but last night I had a good night drinking with friends


----------



## gold132

I talked a hell of a lot at college today, i've made a few acquaintances (i'm not sure if i can call them friends yet :|) but i'm getting better at being social just a pity we have a break coming up (can't believe i'm not looking forward to a week off college )


----------



## Tristram

Talked to a bunch of people at a party. There was this insanely cute girl there who wouldn't go on a date with me a while back, and I managed to have a fairly normal chat with her, even though I still have a huge crush on her. I have no idea why she came up to talk to me though...just being friendly I guess. And on top of that there were a couple of other girls I talked to at some length. All of this was down to alcohol of course, and the downside is that I pretty much made a complete fool of myself in the wee hours.


----------



## bbarn

Went to a job interview workshop today. While practicing a question, I kind of lost ny train of thought but I didn't dwell on it. I'm human, everyone makes mistakes


----------



## Rixy

I went to a music festival thing at my school with some friends. It was really fun. I got to be around people, I clapped, swayed, enjoyed the music, met some new people. A friend of a friend was even nice enough to give us a lift home. Me and my friends ran outside and started busking with a ukulele. We jammed on one song for about 10 minutes. I started singing in a Shatner style, and then started doing falsetto. Then I took the goofiness to a next level and decorated my crotch with glowsticks. All in all I had a lot of fun.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I got a passport and a new pair of jeans. What more could a guy ask for?


----------



## millenniumman75

Thomas Paine said:


> I got a passport and a new pair of jeans. What more could a guy ask for?


Actually, that is impressive


----------



## strawberryjulius

making a decision.


----------



## AussiePea

Able to have a conversation with a pretty girl without staring at the ground the whole time!


----------



## cvpre

I woke up.


----------



## ShyFX

I slept for 12 hours.


----------



## spiderling

I woke up early (no sleeping in!) and went to the store. It was cool and very windy outside but I felt comfortable even though I didn't wear my sweater. I also got to enjoy some lovely instrumental music on my mp3 player on the way. I felt little anxiety even though the store was bustling with people. The cashier must have been very busy and distracted because she forgot to put one of my items into a bag. Luckily I noticed and told her. She apologized and gave it to me. I'm glad I didn't let it go. On a bad day I'd probably keep my mouth shut and just leave the store due to my SA. More days like this please!


----------



## pariahgirl

I went to a "native american" casino for the first time and won $50 dollars. I didn't see any person who looked remotely native american the whole time I was there though.


----------



## Saqq

I resigned on friday, and today was told to go home because I was giving off a bad vibe -- so for the next 2 weeks I get paid to sleep at home.

oh and with that 2 week paycheck comes a rather large Vacation Paycheck... thats good right? other than the no job part


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My stomach stopped hurting.


----------



## JoshC

when my teacher didnt show up to class, i talked with some other people there, and even made them laugh. then later getting gas, i talked to the attendant without any problems. felt pretty good


----------



## JoshC

pariahgirl said:


> I went to a "native american" casino for the first time and won $50 dollars. I didn't see any person who looked remotely native american the whole time I was there though.


hahahahaha


----------



## strawberryjulius

:mushy

i can't put this in words.


----------



## slyfox

Was a lower weight when I went to the doctor.


----------



## strawberryjulius

something i'll get an infraction for mentioning, hahaha.


----------



## Kristina00

*I decided to make my new blog*

I used to think to start my new blog some weeks ago, and finally I did that. It is the blog about the themes like anxiety and self-esteem.  I imagine that this kind of activity will be like my own self-help therapy.


----------



## slyfox

Went for a walk and to the library after class. Was nice to get out walking. Have been inside a lot lately. Otherwise hasn't been a good day


----------



## markko

Hi,

The positive thing of the day for me is finding this forum. 

Looking forward to chatting with you guys!

Markko


----------



## Alys

I put a deposit down on my first car!


----------



## Kristina00

Yesterday I forgot to post my blog, maybe somebody would like to look at it: http://epsychologist.wordpress.com  I wish you to have very nice day again


----------



## strawberryjulius

i learned how to block email addresses.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

strawberryjulius said:


> something i'll get an infraction for mentioning, hahaha.


naughty naughty :no


----------



## Black_Widow

Felt in a really good mood today, as my partner has very recently been lucky enough to be able to buy a flat (something which for a long while now we've thought would be impossible for at least another year or two) so went shopping at my local shopping centre today to choose a few household bits which I enjoyed doing!


----------



## Ing

I went to sports club practice today; I felt really good afterwards.


----------



## Girl_Loner

Alys said:


> I put a deposit down on my first car!


:boogieThats fantastic!


----------



## Thomas Paine

All of my infractions expired. Now I can go cause trouble again.


----------



## estse

i'm not dead as of yet


----------



## lissa530

Took my dog for a walk and made a yummy dinner .


----------



## Ing

I got my hair cut today, and I made more small talk than usual with my hair stylist.


----------



## ch3cooh

Yesterday finally hit 100 situps in 2 minutes. Been trying for a few months. My abs hurt like hell but I pulled it off

today I got the third stripe on my bjj blue belt. Well on my way to purple!


----------



## strawberryjulius

ahh, i want to say congrats you each person on here but i'm too lazy to multi-quote. so congrats everyone! 

writing a few more words on my book.


----------



## Procrastinator

^ gorgeous cat!

I was dog sitting today. which involves 0 socializing with people! I get on with dogs much better than humans


----------



## hiimnotcool

somethinginthewind said:


> This weekend: I graduated college aka went up on stage in front of an entire gym wearing 4.5 inch stilettos (DIDN'T FALL!), got my diploma, made small talk with the college president, hugged all my teachers & survived getting fussed over by family. HUGE SA WIN. Then, Halloween went to a rock club with my friends in an outfit only confidence could pull off. MORE WIN.
> 
> YAY!


Move to Seattle please.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I'm very happy to see you're stoked enough about NaNoWriMo to put your word count in your sig. :yay I haven't started writing yet today, but I plan on having at least 1,700 words by the end of the day.  So exciting!  :b
> 
> My good thing for today is/was playing with my cat Nanners this morning.


haha, uhh, if only i was writing a little more. and wow, your cat is beautiful!

today i'm enjoying listening to can you feel it over and over again. xD


----------



## mind_games

Procrastinator said:


> ^ gorgeous cat!


:yes
Is it female by any chance? I was told it was possible to figure out a cat's gender by looking at it and my guess so far is that if it's ears are particularly hairy its a she.
---

Technically this happened yesterday, but I couldn't find this thread then. I had training during the weekend on taking care of dogs at the animal shelter and yesterday was mainly about dog walking. It involved having to walk several dogs around a walkway and in front of our training group. You had to be vocal too. I did really well, so much so the trainer was impressed. I was afraid of dogs until about 4 months ago and yesterday one of the dogs I was walking got a bit aggro at another dog and even then I didn't panic (my heart was racing though). So it was even better.


----------



## Banzai

I was in a good, responsive mood today. Spoke to alot of people


----------



## Indigo Flow

I feel better around my classmates, but only a little. My train was late by 3 minutes which was good because i was late too so i caught the train in time.

I went to covent garden and had a look in the royal opera house  Then i bought some baubels for the christmas tree with the seven dwarfs on from the disney shop, and bought some christmas shopping too!

Then i took some ridiculous photos of my cousins hamster in a doll's house LOL 

But i didn't go to my dance lesson that i told everyone i would be at because i got anxious again lol


----------



## gold132

I got invited to a birthday party


----------



## Prakas

I got a new helmet today and inflated the tires on my bike. Hopefully will ride my bike tomorrow after a year hiatus, we'll see.


----------



## Black_Widow

Successfully managed to make a phone call (that I didn't exactly feel enthusiastic about making), and sound reasonably coherant during - despite still feeling a bit delicate from overdoing the drink a bit this Saturday just gone, and not feeling too clear headed as a result!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Monday ended.


----------



## relyt

Filled out job apps. No fun, but it needed to be done.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

A girl who I starting talking with just last initiated a conversation with me a couple times today. I guess my social skills are improving.


----------



## pokeherpro

I realized I can get better and all my dreams can come true.


----------



## shadowmask

I made a phone call regarding a prospective job. I sounded like a bumbling idiot, I'm sure, but at least I didn't procrastinate about it.


----------



## Prakas

I woke up and managed to make it to work a couple minutes late...Thats all I got for now ;>


----------



## steelmyhead

I went for a walk in the park with my dad.


----------



## Aether

Made an continuing effort to contact a club I want to join. Planning to meet the club for the first time next week. Hope things go well.


----------



## strawberryjulius

made it a whole week without weighing myself!


----------



## Thomas Paine

strawberryjulius said:


> made it a whole week without weighing myself!


Good job!

My soreness from lifting is going away and I feel pretty good. The weed I smoked prevented a migraine that I'd usually get from lifting that hard.


----------



## AussiePea

Yet another day of driving on the crazy roads here without taking out a suicidal scooterer.


----------



## polardude18

I had chinese food for breakfast, yummy.


----------



## Kates01

I helped turn a horrible day around for one of my little students


----------



## Thomas Paine

I think I kept a migraine from forming by resting in the dark and doing some meditation type things during the aura without using any drugs other then Advil.

Huge improvement from getting massive painkiller shots.


----------



## slyfox

Going on my first out of state trip by myself to see Lonelioness


----------



## AussiePea

Told I am doing a very good job.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Thomas Paine said:


> I think I kept a migraine from forming by resting in the dark and doing some meditation type things during the aura without using any drugs other then Advil.
> 
> Huge improvement from getting massive painkiller shots.


Well this only lasted for about 3 days, but on the bright side I have some kickass prescription painkillers today. :boogie


----------



## Lex Love

I entered a modelling competition and succesfully made it through to the next stage


----------



## mind_games

I wonder what good thing happened to me _very _recently   :squeeze


----------



## Procrastinator

I asked a random stranger if the bus had come yet! They didn't laugh at me or brandish a sword and kill me


----------



## Thomas Paine

I realized that a serious business venture is much closer to happening then I had previously thought. I can't wait to rub it in the faces of everyone who doubted it. mwahahaha.


----------



## DitzyDreamer

A couple of GREAT things happened today:

1. I went on a date, and it was amazing. I met the guy online and we went out together for the first time. We talked for FOUR HOURS straight. That must be the longest conversation I had ever had. And he gave me a kiss and walked me home. I'm so happy!

2. I weighed myself in to find out I have lost more than ten pounds! For the longest, I've thought that I was 130-135ish. I now weight 119! I've never been this light in years.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I discovered the band Phoenix.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Our neighbor has this big Boxer Dog. He spends a lot of time outside.

I went outside today and leaned over my deck to talk to him. He ran up to the railing of my neighbors deck and put his paws up on the railing while I talked to him. He was so cute, I want to go over and meet him.

It's special to me because I've been wanting a dog so badly lately... My parents wont let me get one. So it's nice to have that contact, made me feel good!!

Oh, and I ate a yummy egg this morning. Yum!


----------



## TheCanadian1

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I discovered the band Phoenix.


And because you did... I did also! Thanks!


----------



## strawberryjulius

went out with my boyfriend. he bought me a chocolate orange...i'm trying to not eat junk food!! oh well. :b


----------



## Meee

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I discovered the band Phoenix.


Good band


----------



## ch3cooh

People are starting to notice the large change in my productivity since I went on Vyvanse to control my ADHD 5 weeks ago. I've turned into one of the most productive members of the staff. The boss hasn't noticed yet but the other engineers and support staff have. Of course they don't know I'm on meds they just think I'm really busy all of a sudden. I've been getting to my desk at 5:30 am and working until 4:30 pm with an hour for lunch everyday for the last two weeks. GAH! So much work to get done before thanksgiving!

As an added benefit I now rarely feel like my boss is going to fire me everytime he calls me or walks past my door. That's nice!

E: Phoenix87 is there a humane society or SPCA nearby you can volunteer at? I volunteer at the local SPCA here in Tulsa and the main things the volunteers do is walk dogs, do some light training and socialize them with other dogs. If you can't have a dog of your own you could still get the contact on a regular basis! And it's a good way to get out of the house a little more.


----------



## Rixy

I got a B on a piece of Chemistry homework, and tomorrow I'm going to see Alice in Chains in Birmingham.


----------



## Lateralus

Rixy said:


> I got a B on a piece of Chemistry homework, and tomorrow I'm going to see Alice in Chains in Birmingham.


Jealous. I love AIC.


----------



## Thomas Paine

strawberryjulius said:


> went out with my boyfriend. he bought me a chocolate orange...i'm trying to not eat junk food!! oh well. :b


Oh man, I love those things. It's a good thing for my diet that I refuse to go to stores in this town and have to pass everything through my parents. Not great for my self-esteem though.



ch3cooh said:


> People are starting to notice the large change in my productivity since I went on Vyvanse to control my ADHD 5 weeks ago. I've turned into one of the most productive members of the staff.


Be prepared to get a drug test, lol. 

Actually, thanks for reminding me. I really need to get a handle on this myself. Have a lot of work ahead of me and need to get busy. Not to mention, those ADHD drugs could really help me get cut faster... :yes.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

My heart beated fast, for an actual reason...


----------



## Larkspur

I _actually_ talked to someone in one of my classes today. It was only a few sentences, but still.


----------



## Thomas Paine

bignate said:


> My heart beated fast, for an actual reason...


awwww, that's so cute. :b


----------



## AussiePea

Highly experienced Formula 1 engineer told me my air ducting system for the racing car is "a work of art". Chuffed.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Ospi said:


> Highly experienced Formula 1 engineer told me my air ducting system for the racing car is "a work of art". Chuffed.


I'm jealous. I remember getting compliments for my creativity from engineers I looked up to, but memories are no substitute for when you actually hear it.

Good work, man. You seem like a hard working, humble guy. You deserve it.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I got to go home an hour early from work... Well, I didn't really get to, I just went... Because nobody says anything when I do and... For me it was a good thing!!


----------



## AussiePea

Thomas Paine said:


> I'm jealous. I remember getting compliments for my creativity from engineers I looked up to, but memories are no substitute for when you actually hear it.
> 
> Good work, man. You seem like a hard working, humble guy. You deserve it.


Cheers mate, appreciate it!


----------



## TorLin

went out friday night the 13th to play pool with some SAers.


----------



## ch3cooh

Another day on the Tulsa SPCA Mobile Adoption Center!

Meet Hocus and Pocus










I'm not a cat person but these two are just precious, hopefully they find a good home. They are 6 months old and were born at the shelter when their mom was taken in while pregnant.

I spent most of the day with Zia:









She is a 6 year old Schnauzer, her beard was matted and had to be shaved off but it's growing back. She is one of the most personable dogs you will ever meet. I did really well introducing her to people and telling her story. It would feel really good if someone I introduce her to could be her forever home. I kind of wish one of my friends would adopt her so I could keep this sweet girl in my life!

I never thought volunteering could feel so good.


----------



## slyfox

Just finished a great trip visiting Lonelioness. Was really fun  Did all sorts of things like go to the movies, playing with a ouija board, going for a walk in a park, etc. Too bad it ended today, but was really fun.


----------



## eraseme

I ate pizza.


----------



## bowlingpins

Got the highest grade in neuro. It is something I have been wanting to do as a career for atleast 2.5 years. This grade will make it easier to get into a good program.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I got the highest score in two rounds of Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Xbox Live Sessions. It made me feel good, considering I usually do poorly and people openly blame me for their team losing...


----------



## huh

Today I finally committed my SMTP/Email support and configuration code I've been working on into the SVN repository for a PHP web application. Feels good to finally have that done, and my first major commit to a project used by a lot of people. I think I over-analyze the correctness of my code too the point of insanity. I don't commit anything unless I think it's perfect...heh.


----------



## Banzai

Today I had to do a presentation (with a partner) and for some strange reason, I did not feel a single symptom of anxiety or even nervousness! No rapid heart beating, sweating, nothing! Infact, it went quite well. I even used some hand gestures. I've no idea why though - perhaps it was because in that class, I felt very comfortable with everyone or it was because I was not really looking at anyone and instead, was only half turned towards the class.


----------



## Barry Egan

I bought a pair of these on Saturday,Adidas Consortium Milano x Slamjam.
I was over charged by £25.00.Today,I received the refund.Praise be.
http://www.highsnobiety.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/adidas-my-city-series2-2.jpg


----------



## Procrastinator

I saw my counsellor.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Don't know if it's good, but it's cool. I'm going to be on some CNN segment on the web on Monday (not the broadcast on TV.) I went to my Parkour class today and there were some people filming the class. I really didn't think much of it because I was camera shy the whole time. At the end of it, they said it was gonna be posted on CNN and I was shocked. They asked me a couple of questions and man that was awkward. I had to sign a release and everything. I hope I don't look like a doofus, which I probably will


----------



## Steve123

I walked up to a girl today and asked her about her tea or something silly like that. I was nervous as **** and I probably came across as a bit of a creeper but **** it, the point wasn't to impress her, it was to do something regardless of the anxiety.


----------



## Steve123

Hmm, didn't know about the censorship here.


----------



## strawberryjulius

boyfriend came over.  he forced me to eat about a quarter of the chocolate orange in one go. i must say, i've had sexier moments.


----------



## Steve123

I hate those chocolate oranges. Dark chocolate for me thanks.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Steve123 said:


> I hate those chocolate oranges. Dark chocolate for me thanks.


i like dark chocolate as well, it's definitely underrated. :yes


----------



## mind_games

I finally pinched that bottle of Pepsi my parents were hiding in their room :clap. (its been a ****ty day and thats the best I can come up with)


----------



## Rixy

I ate my lunch on my own on a bench out in public while listening to some smooth jazz. Then I sorted out my work into files while listening to more smooth jazz. I know that's not very inspiring but I felt great about it. :clap


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Got my red and white, Jordan 12's...


----------



## strawberryjulius

making possibly the most awesome omelette i've ever made.


----------



## pollster

Today was Day 1 of trying to stop Cipralex again - both good and bad. Feel nauseous. So I guess mostly bad.

But went for dinner to a cool bistro and had a yummy plate of pan roasted duck with wild mushrooms. It was good. (I don't usually eat duck.)

Sadly, still nauseous.


----------



## Social_butterfly00

I reached out to a friend
I gave my mom a birthday present and got to see our dog
I bought a bible and a book on buddhism
I handed in an assignment


----------



## sansd

I got to a social anxiety meeting on my own for the first time (I had to take a bus into an unfamiliar area and then walk a mile to get there. The two times I went in the past I had a ride)


----------



## strawberryjulius

listening to h2o.
watching a zan sayonara zetsubou ova.


----------



## odd_one_out

I had an amazing doctor's appointment.


----------



## strawberryjulius

bought a new top!  it's a size 10...and it's actually not big on me!!


----------



## Larkspur

Today I found out that [despite what my anxiety wants me to believe] people actually consider me as one of their friends. I _actually_ have a few friends!


----------



## ecotec83

Managed to continue a conversation on POF with a potential date. Now if only i could stop being chicken and go on msn to chat :hide


----------



## strawberryjulius

finally throwing out those magazines. my room looks very tidy now! ...well, on the outside. xD


----------



## mind_games

I walked (and ran, in gum boots and overalls on top of my clothes) about 4 dogs today and had a blast except for the very last one. It had adhd in my (non)expert opinion. It also compulsively felt the urger to go after cars that were beyond a fence. All my training and patience fell apart with that dog. ****er! :b (But I still feel pretty good about my dog walking skills though.)

I also initiated a brief convo with a girl I hadn't seen before and when I had to leave quickly introduced myself to her.


----------



## Rixy

I caught up on many, many hours of lost sleep


----------



## Toad Licker

My nephew went home this morning, yes that is a good thing.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I drew again! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1145050


----------



## TheCanadian1

A co-worker and I had a good laugh after realizing that our two younger co-workers didn't know where the line "Purple Monkey Dishwasher" was from... What is this world coming to!!








ecotec83 said:


> Managed to continue a conversation on POF with a potential date. Now if only i could stop being chicken and go on msn to chat :hide


Awesome! Good luck with that!!


----------



## Thomas Paine

Phoenix87 said:


> A co-worker and I had a good laugh after realizing that our two younger co-workers didn't know where the line "Purple Monkey Dishwasher" was from... What is this world coming to!!


For shame... these kids today. :no


----------



## TheCanadian1

Thomas Paine said:


> I drew again! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1145050


Nice!!


----------



## AussiePea

Faced my biggest fear, a full blown club with dozens of sexy dancing woman, drinking and god knows what else. I had fun....

Holy crap, I just conquered it...


----------



## Thomas Paine

Phoenix87 said:


> Nice!!


Thanks! 



Ospi said:


> Faced my biggest fear, a full blown club with dozens of sexy dancing woman, drinking and god knows what else. I had fun....
> 
> Holy crap, I just conquered it...


Dozens of sexy dancing woman + drinking, has a very nice medicinal effect.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

1. I learned how to "run" up a 15 ft wall, pulled myself up in one quick motion and jumped down gracefully with minimal noise and impact.

2. I balanced myself on a rail for 30 seconds and jumped from rail to rail successfully for a good while. 

3. I finally was able to do a cat balance on a rail and do 5 push-ups in that position without falling down.

I'm well on my way to do some beast stuff in Parkour.


----------



## strawberryjulius

maybe getting a job soon + cleaning out the top of my wardrobe.


----------



## ntl

made a call I have been putting of for a while


----------



## ch3cooh

This is one from Saturday but I've been so busy since it happened (preparing for vacation then driving 700 miles to colorado) that I haven't been able to post it.

We have a 3rd degree black belt under Carlos Machado that comes up from Dallas once a month to teach a 3 hour seminar. This month our brown belts turned it into 3 hours of questions about how to pass my guard. It was a pretty cool compliment to be paid that brown belts consider my blue belt game so good that they want specific directions on how to beat it.

But at the same time, damn guys now I have to go back to the drawing board and find some new tricks.


----------



## pita

I got all the lights green except one on the way home.


----------



## Sabriella

I've made huge progress on an assignment. It took me ages to start as I thought it was going to be really hard, but now I'm really happy with it


----------



## layitontheline

I took my cat in the snow (he begs to go out).


----------



## Larkspur

I made plans to hang out with someone tomorrow.


----------



## strawberryjulius

talked to my boyfriend + spent time with my kitty. <3


----------



## sweetcakes

i could rearrange a debt in different quotes without stuttering or feeling inferior, well, i may have felt a little challenged but tried my best to cover it x)


----------



## Dying note

I put together part of a new song I wrote and actually recorded myself singing it without doing 50,000 takes because of nervousness...lol. My voice hardly shook.


----------



## AussiePea

Arrived back to Australia!!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ospi said:


> Arrived back to Australia!!


welcome back.


----------



## Little Willow

An old acquaintance asked me to help her on a paper "Because I'm good at English and I'm a good friend"
I'm kinda psyched about that.


----------



## odd_one_out

I made it through the day despite being too ill to leave my bed until evening and completed a couple of tasks.


----------



## Dying note

Little Willow said:


> An old acquaintance asked me to help her on a paper "Because I'm good at English and I'm a good friend"
> I'm kinda psyched about that.


That's great 

Today I went in for a meeting with two complete strangers and never once said something stupid in response. So, this won't be another memory I have to look back on and regret...lol.


----------



## ch3cooh

Got a text at 7 o'clock this morning from the girl I went out with on Friday, saying that she fell asleep phone in hand waiting for my next text last night. This is so awesome. I can't wait to get back to Oklahoma on saturday!


----------



## strawberryjulius

bought some new underwear and tekken 5!!


----------



## march_hare

Someone complimented some writing I did :O


----------



## Efsee

read about viktor frankl
got though class even when I was feeling panicked and the medicine wasn't working well. I'm also going to accept that people may have noticed.


----------



## Rtastism

I've never posted on this thread before, but I really like this idea 

Today, a semi-new friend of mine came over and we had a mini Disney movie marathon.
It was a ton of fun and it's sort of our ritual now xD


----------



## Prakas

I caught and killed a mouse with a glue trap thats been lurking in my home.


----------



## Rtastism

I went for a brisk walk with my mum


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got to wake up next to my boyfriend!
Hadn't seen him for a month before he came to visit for Thanksgiving...


----------



## layitontheline

I got home without stopping at a single red light. Freaking sweet


----------



## Phibes

I went to the national park and rode my bike in 34 degree weather and had a swim in the old abandoned quarry which is now full of water. I dived off the cliff into the water which was exhilarating.


----------



## Emptyheart

Hugged my dad...I know it's stupid...it's been a while since I have.


----------



## pollster

Emptyheart said:


> Hugged my dad...I know it's stupid...it's been a while since I have.


Aww. That's not stupid at all! Reminds me, I have to have lunch with my dad soon.

Going for brunch with my aunt later this morning (it's after 1am here, so this counts as "today"). She is someone who knows about my depression etc. and I can grumble about it with her. Also just looking forward to a good breakfast. :b (reminds me, must go to bed now)


----------



## Banzai

Today I started on this course. Chatted to a couple of people and contributed. My verbal communication i.e speaking was probably a little funny but ah well.


----------



## its_Rob

got a hair cut lol. it made me happy


----------



## Miss Meggie

I hung out with my cousins and their friend Nick.
Had a really good time!


----------



## Rixy

I got 19/24 on an essay. Not that good, but I stressed and put off the damn thing for weeks. I'm new to the course as well, so I didn't think I was going to do too well. The teacher was very happy with it though


----------



## epril

Emptyheart said:


> Hugged my dad...I know it's stupid...it's been a while since I have.


I hug my dad only because he's now old and becoming feeble, lives very far away, and I would hate myself if he died and I never hugged him. At least I do it though!


----------



## mind_games

I got to walk a greyhound! Apart from being physically elegant, she had a really calm and sweet demeanour. Very poised and laid back and stuff. I also tried to run a bit with her, while wearing gumboots. I doubt she broke a sweat, but I sure did lol.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob

Bought some new clothes. Not something I enjoy doing, but feels good to wear something new and that looks good.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I woke up from that scary as **** dream.


----------



## MidnightBlu

I talked to one of my good friends on the phone today.
I got to take a nap.
My parents bought the family and me dinner.
I talked to my boyfriend on the phone today. He tells me he loves me and compliments me all the time.


----------



## AussiePea

Talking to a special someone for about 9 hours straight xD


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake

I woke up.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

I was told by someone that my handwriting is kind of cool, despite it being completely messy. My handwriting is interesting... I tend to connect my letters and sort of mix print and cursive.


----------



## FakeFur

I actually had a conversation with someone today. It wasn't long or anything, but still. I haven't had any sort of conversation with anyone for the past two weeks, so have felt pretty isolated and alone. It was nice just to talk to someone and be acknowledged.


----------



## Dying note

I just finished out my first two weeks on a new job. It's the longest I've worked without my anxiety getting the better of me.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I had enough energy to cook dinner for my brothers a day after a major migraine. I think that is a good improvement due to this 5-HTP supplement I started taking.


----------



## thewall

I got a nice pm.


----------



## cyborg

i talked to someone on PM on a different site.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I had a great conversation with my little sister. :b When we hang out lately we haven't done much talking about our lives, just what's on the TV. But today it was just us in the house for a while and we got to talk like we normally do so it was awesome. She's one of my best friends!


----------



## FBH

I jumped in a swimming pool at 3 in the morning! It was 40*°*F outside.

Amazingly intense.


----------



## My911GT2993

Got paid $$$$$$


----------



## fictionz

I laughed  watching my little nephew's antics.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I had a nice dream about my boyfriend this morning. No, it wasn't anything naughty. Haha.


----------



## darkrain9000

finished my immunology final. I think I aced it.


----------



## Fireflylight

I read a self help book I bought on sale from the bookstore and it's really helpful.


----------



## Banzai

Today, I spent about 3 hours cleaning my room - the reason why it took so long is because I'm a compulsive hoarder and frankly, decided to do something about all the junk today. I still have stuff from elementary school for God's sake and about 2 foot pile of useless paper. Manged to throw away 2 black bin bags full of crap. Anyway, I can finally can see my floor and my desk is finally useable!:yay


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^well done! 


I saw my dad today.


----------



## thewall

I didn't have to spend any money to get my printer fixed.


----------



## HTF

i worked all day.


----------



## ShyFX

The grocery store was the least busy I have ever seen it on a Sunday. I got a wicked parking spot and I didn't have to wait in a ginormous line.


----------



## dmb21

I went to a flea market today where I found a really cool pair of sunglasses and an awesome leather bag for real cheap. whoop whoop.


----------



## Captneuro

A girl told me she loved me.....that was the first time any girl has ever said that to me...I'm kinda skeptical on the idea of a relationship, mostly due to the fact I'm not in a good situation right now and that I'll probably screw it up...but hey, it was still nice to here!


----------



## Captneuro

On second thought, the girl who said that didn't mean it....so no, that doesn't count as a good thing......
****, it's the story of my life hahaha


----------



## Black_Widow

This might sound kind of silly to some, as I'm sure for many people this is the kind of thing they wouldn't think twice about or worry for even a second over. But I finally made the decision (which I didn't find an especially easy one) to leave another online forum - and asked a member of staff there this morning if my account could be deleted. Now that I've finally done it, I feel really relieved - as though I was a member there for quite a long while, I've really not liked it there much in recent years. It's a shame in some ways, as I did get on ok with some of the members at one point and hoped things would change. But I've come to the conclusion there's no point hanging around a place (even an online one) where I don't feel especially welcome, nor have much in common with the other members and as a result don't fit in there. I still do feel a little guilty (though at the same time know I likely shouldn't) but at the same time know I did the right thing, and - again silly as it might sound to some - feel like a weight's off my mind now that I've done it - which is good!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Captneuro said:


> On second thought, the girl who said that didn't mean it....so no, that doesn't count as a good thing......
> ****, it's the story of my life hahaha


That really sucks, I'm sorry. :squeeze


----------



## shadowmask

My SA took a vacation and seems to have gotten lost. Hopefully it won't find it's way back.


----------



## laura024

I went shopping with my mom.


----------



## Banzai

Today I went ice skating with loads of people - mostly old secondary school friends (about 17). No idea what made me go - I originally rejected the offer but thought, **** it - I'm going, last night! It was really good - I was _normal_ - laughed and joked and befriended the people that I didn't know, that kinda thing.  The only negative thing was getting lost in the rain is not a pleasant experience. I can't believe I didn't want to go. Nobody judged me, said anything negative etc etc. Infact, I was in such a good mood, I even paid for food and part of the tickets. Stupid SA thoughts :roll


----------



## ShyFX

I didn't have to work today. And I only have to go in one day this week.


----------



## strawberryjulius

2000 posts!


----------



## complex

I went to the store today and had a little bit of panic but made myself stay and everthing was really good after that point! :clap Having a little faith really does help.


----------



## iwanttogetbetter

Its 2 am new years 1/1/2010 and im in a really good positive mood.. Its really scary because this doesnt happen often. Must be the vibe outside thats bringing it in..


----------



## ShyFX

someone let me hold their insanely cute one month old baby.


----------



## RayOfLight123

I passed my driving theory!


----------



## odd_one_out

I got randomly invited to a meetup (a first).


----------



## spacemanspiff

I woke up New Years Day and felt hope that I would make something of my life. It was a very good feeling. Day 3 of 2010 and I still feel it. here's to hope ftw


----------



## shadowmask

I watched Avatar. Again. And had an introspective revelation.


----------



## bbarn

got accepted into college OFFICIALLY today


----------



## Catty

Being up early in the morning.


----------



## Black_Widow

It ended up that I didn't have to go to an appointment that I booked just before Christmas. I was really relieved, as over the last couple of days haven't been feeling too well and didn't feel up to going at all - but as I'd already postponed it once (seeing as I also came down with a cold the last time!) I didn't want to risk the other person thinking I was messing them around by telling them I couldn't go a second time in a row. As it was they gave me the easy way out by being ill themselves - and so I was able to spend the whole day just taking things easy and staying in the warm, which was what I really needed.


----------



## My911GT2993

I ate a deliciouse bacon sawnee, which was so tastey I had to reconsider my opinions about wether there is a God!


----------



## Stargirl09

I spoke to my psychology tutor on the phone and it wasn't at all awkward, she was ringing to tell me since it's a snow day thats the lesson was called off but she was so nice saying she had to stay till 3. She's definately my fave tutor, she knows my mum well so the call seemed more personal.


----------



## tutliputli

I went to work on no sleep and a hangover and spoke to people and stuff.


----------



## spiderling

I didn't feel down today.


----------



## AussiePea

I realised there is no point moping around the house feeling sorry for myself all day, it gets me nowhere. Need to pull myself up, learn from the experience and get on with life! Positives thoughts and looking ahead!!!!


----------



## Game 7

My friend stayed here last night, again, but this time he was gone before I woke up. Now I have the whole place to myself all day/night. :yes
Anyone wanna come over?


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got my ancient VCR to work. (It's very temperamental- it likes to work for me some days, and then the next will tell me there's no cassette when I just put a tape in.)
So I was able to workout to my exercise tape for the first time in a bit.


----------



## Banzai

.


----------



## Game 7

Miss Meggie said:


> I got my ancient VCR to work. (It's very temperamental- it likes to work for me some days, and then the next will tell me there's no cassette when I just put a tape in.)
> So I was able to workout to my exercise tape for the first time in a bit.


You just reminded me I have to workout later. Ugh. New Years resolutions suck.


----------



## laura024

I got a lot of valuable information about teaching from my former English teacher.


----------



## iwanttogetbetter

Feeling rather happy right now made some minor improvements that im very proud off!! WOOO!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

did all my homework and cleaned up the mess in my room a little


----------



## jam26

Love this thread! I had my first prenatal appointment today. Too early to see much yet, but Dr. assured me that everything is fine!


----------



## Miss Meggie

At dinner, a kid in my class told me that he thinks I'm brave for pursuing a culinary career despite my severe epilepsy. :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out

I found fresh garlic in the house. Now I am going to eat it.


----------



## steelmyhead

Signed up for a gym membership.


----------



## laura024

I made a cheesecake lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius

laura024 said:


> I made a cheesecake lol.


SHARE! :b


----------



## laura024

*Gives out slices of cheesecake* Here ya go


----------



## strawberryjulius

I think now I can forgive you for winning now. :b


----------



## xtina

i think i figured out what i want to do with myself, career-wise. now i just need to pursue it...


----------



## Game 7

Celebrated my nieces 11th birthday. Every one watch out in the future for this girl, she has big dreams...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Listened to music I love nonstop. Danced. Drank. Enjoyed my alone time.

Now I'm going to try to get myself in bed at a somewhat acceptable time after a snack.


----------



## ionre24

A girl I like asked me if I wanted to sit by her in church today and we talked a little.


----------



## xtina

and a strawberry milkshake.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I woke up today feeling very apathetic but I'm feeling much more motivated now!


----------



## MindOverMood

I went and got my haircut by myself today =x


----------



## strawberryjulius

MindOverMood said:


> I went and got my haircut by myself today =x


Oh wow, I've never been able to do that. :b Well done!


----------



## ryobi

I had to start cutting my own hair...the goodnews I did a calculation a while ago and I've saved over 5000$ cutting my own hair


----------



## ryobi

I broke up a fight...


----------



## mind_games

ryobi said:


> I had to start cutting my own hair...the goodnews I did a calculation a while ago and *I've saved over 5000$ *cutting my own hair


Now thats what I'm talking about! Nooooice!


----------



## Thomas Paine

ryobi said:


> I had to start cutting my own hair...the goodnews I did a calculation a while ago and I've saved over 5000$ cutting my own hair


That's awesome. I cut my own hair too.


----------



## Banzai

Today I have completely mastered the art of using the train. Before, I kept on getting fines for not "touching out" (on my card) at this one station because I could not figure out where I had to "touch out". :yes


----------



## tutliputli

I went to my therapy session and learnt some meditation techniques which I think will help a lot.

On the downside, I fancy my therapist. Tsk. :no


----------



## SOME

Talked to 3 people today. Sorta made a new friend.


----------



## laura024

I survived. And I talked to some people along the way.


----------



## Jenna542

I went ice skating


----------



## tutliputli

A sweet and gorgeous man I work with told me that I'm 'really priddy'  

And turns out sleep deprivation is AMAZING for my anxiety. I felt floaty and relaxed most of the day. I talked and laughed more than usual. Things that would usually get to me didn't bother me at all. I almost felt untouchable. 

AND one of the patients I booked in today was a professional footballer. Since I'm not into football, I had no idea. But my colleagues were scuttling around him, trying to get autographs. 

Today was a good day for me.


----------



## Melinda

I got invited to someone's house to see their new kittens!


----------



## ShyRon

I went for coffe w/ someone in class & we opened up to each other as friends.


----------



## bowlingpins

Worked my butt off from 5.30am to 7.00pm with no complaints. Then came home and promptly logged onto SAS and have been here ever since. Think I am addicted :/


----------



## compulsive dreamer

Today (actually it was yesterday already) A friend returned from her holidays and visited me home
 so long without seeing her...


----------



## Miss Meggie

I was front waiter in banquets class today. I managed to talk to my table, get their orders correct, and keep checking on them to refill coffee and water and everything. And I had to communicate with my back waiter to coordinate the different courses and clearing the table and everything.


----------



## bbarn

survived my first day at a new school, in a new home and in a new town although i was very home sick


----------



## strawberryjulius

strawberryjulius said:


> I woke up today feeling very apathetic but I'm feeling much more motivated now!


^ The same thing happened today and I also made very nice coffee.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got my grade for my Costing & Purchasing final exam today. (I was a little nervous, because profit & loss statements, inventory, and maths in general aren't really my forte.)
I got a 95! I'm so pleased with myself.


----------



## veron

My coworker was in a good mood today. She was more friendly than usual.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

I went to the library and watched house arrest with andy dick and laughed my *** off the entire time. People must have thought i was crazy.


----------



## laura024

I completed my math homework correctly and by myself. I love my professor for actually explaining my least favorite subject in a way I can understand.


----------



## whiteWhale

The sun came out for the first time in 2 and a half weeks. I forgot how good it felt.


----------



## Emptyheart

I got a Carmel frapp from starbucks, it's sad that that seems to be something
Exciting in my life.


----------



## Tristram

Met up with a girl I've been talking to online. It wasn't really a date at all to begin with, but still, I conversed with a female and it wasn't a _complete_ disaster, so...nice.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Some kids in my new group at school told me that I should hang out with them on the weekends because I'd be a good addition.


----------



## My911GT2993

everybody went out


----------



## march_hare

I did a presentation at uni and didn't completely cock-up! yay!


----------



## tutliputli

I went to volunteering and it went ok.


----------



## veron

Emptyheart said:


> I got a Carmel frapp from starbucks, it's sad that that seems to be something
> Exciting in my life.


At least you can appreciate the little things in life  Things like that make me happy too.

Something good that happened today: I was in a very good mood! Finally!


----------



## gaTess

My internetz works again! :clap


----------



## odd_one_out

I went to an Italian restaurant tonight with my friend's family. Although my anxiety and issues with noise came in waves, I rode through them and managed to eat and stay calm. I got complimented on my clothing.

I also did not panic when everyone, including the restaurant staff, kept drawing attention to my lack of appetite and how I was very withdrawn and spaced-out. I ordered my own food, occasionally made eye-contact with the staff, and did not panic when they kept watching us from across the room. 

I also remained polite when everyone kept asking, "Are you alright?" every minute, literally! I think they were expecting me to have some sort of panic attack or breakdown.


----------



## Steve123

I saw a therapist for the first time today. Boy was it as bizarre experience but a step in the right direction.


----------



## AussiePea

Well done Steve, it's a big step but an important one to overcoming it


----------



## Miss Meggie

My team did a really great job in class today. Our chef even told us that our soup was excellent, our service was fast and efficient, and that we did an all-around great job.


----------



## laura024

^Congrats!

I began to work on my novel again today.


----------



## MrsScolex

Found a song I wanted to find for ages (literally).


----------



## xtina

i went out to eat for the first time in awhile and surprisingly didn't experience too much anxiety


----------



## AussiePea

Grats Xtina, keep it up!

I got off my arse and worked around the yard. Lots of trimming and mowing and weedeating!! Place looking sexsay!!!


----------



## sansd

I'd been worried about the fact that my former French teacher hadn't responded to my last e-mail (from around August). A couple of days ago, she was asking on facebook if any English speakers would be willing to proofread an article for her. When I said I would, she said that she'd meant to reply to the e-mail and it was still in her inbox. Today I did the proofreading and she seemed grateful.


----------



## steelmyhead

I went to the gym three days this week. Monday, Wednesday & Friday.


----------



## PsyKat

I got a haircut. They put this conditioner stuff in my hair and it's so freakin' soft I can't stop touching it


----------



## FakeFur

I finally stood up to my roommate. She's been having sex while I'm in the room with some guy, but I've always been to shy to say anything about it. It's such an uncomfortable situation! But then today I was like "screw it, I don't need to put up with this" and said something while they were in the middle of it. I'm really proud of myself that I finally said something, and now I have the confidence to stand up for myself when she does other things that bother me too.


----------



## kiwismile

I got a ride to the bus and an old friend called me! :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out

I laughed.



FakeFur said:


> I finally stood up to my roommate. She's been having sex while I'm in the room with some guy, but I've always been to shy to say anything about it. It's such an uncomfortable situation! But then today I was like "screw it, I don't need to put up with this" and said something while they were in the middle of it. I'm really proud of myself that I finally said something, and now I have the confidence to stand up for myself when she does other things that bother me too.


Well done!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Seeing my second cousin's cute smile.


----------



## lonelygirl88

saw a good movie- and had a good dinner out.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Hanging out with Lee.


----------



## laura024

Went shopping and bought new clothes.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I finished my second article for the school newspaper. I was actually really happy with it.
I also went out to eat with my family.


----------



## OrganizedChaos

I've been contemplating this for awhile, and I finally did; I applied for a job @ a few places:clap


----------



## mind_games

^ nice! I actually went out, and played pool, bowled and had lunch with another SAer.

[Yeah an SASer]


----------



## AussiePea

Woah good job MG, SAer from here??? Bah now I really want to go on a meet.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I really want to know who he met up with so I can tell them how lucky they are. xD


----------



## SomeGuy92

I just started university and I haven't made any friends but I talked to a girl today  briefly but it was still great, but i didn't get her name :/


----------



## AussiePea

Ahh that's great stuff someguy92, don't worry about not getting details, just keep up chatting to people and things will start falling into place and you will hopefully make some friends over time


----------



## Yogeshwari

I became member of this forum.


----------



## bfree15

I read a post on here that gave me hope


----------



## ~Jessie~

It is my birthday today(as well as my dad's birthday) and I finally got my favourite tv show series on dvd, yay.:boogie

P.S. I find it interesting how I'm the only one with a birthday on here today(or one that appears on here anyways) lol.


----------



## shadowmask

Went for a walk in this beautiful weather and felt at peace with myself and the world for the first time in a _very_ long while.


----------



## OrganizedChaos

~Jessie~ said:


> It is my birthday today(as well as my dad's birthday) and I finally got my favourite tv show series on dvd, yay.:boogie
> 
> P.S. I find it interesting how I'm the only one with a birthday on here today(or one that appears on here anyways) lol.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!:hb
--------------------------------------
I said happy birthday to someone today.


----------



## rcapo89

shadowmask said:


> Went for a walk in this beautiful weather and felt at peace with myself and the world for the first time in a _very_ long while.


Whenever I'm alone with nature I feel content and at peace with life. It's great for our health to get "away from it all". I'm glad you felt at peace with yourself.


----------



## slyfox

My girlfriend gave me a birthday card that she made  Had pictures of things I liked. Was sweet of her  She has also been letting me choose what we do for my birthday


----------



## gaTess

I thought of my French final that is tomorrow, not sure if I'm going to be able to pass. But hey, even if I don't, there's always Rosetta Stone!


----------



## MattFoley

I had a good conversation with a coworker today. Short but sweet. I made him laugh a bunch.

I exercised for the first time in a while. 

I got my college transcripts in the mail


----------



## Lateralus

Scored a late tying goal in a close game (hockey) against the defending champion team and we held out for a tie. Scoring streak extended to 3 games


----------



## strawberryjulius

My boyfriend came over.


----------



## complex

Got the guts to agree to go out with a friend. It turned out so well I am very happy with everything at the moment!


----------



## AussiePea

\o/ I like the smiles in here 

Just invited to go out for pizza and drinks!! Great day.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I made an amazing chocolate cake, and everyone in my class told me that it was excellent. (So did Chef...)
I got completely covered in chocolate, and (as weird as it sounds) everyone was paying attention to me. Usually I feel like I'm invisible, but they were all telling me how cute and little I was covered in chocolate. (I got particularly covered with chocolate because when I was melting the 13 pounds of chocolate and butter, the bowl I was melting it in was up to my chest. I kept splashing myself and my sleeves kept bumping against the rim of the bowl and getting chocolate everywhere. So if I wasn't so little, I wouldn't have been covered in chocolate.) 
I was walking over to the sink to wash my hands and I said, "Oh my gosh, I'm _covered_ in chocolate!" And this one guy said, "That's not necessarily a *bad* thing..."

Weird, I know, the things that make me happy...


----------



## Lateralus

Mmmm chocolate cake....

Tonight I scored a hat trick in my hockey game bringing my scoring streak to 4 games. My first goal was 6 seconds into the game lol.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I made it to the liquor store and back.


----------



## hiimnotcool

Thomas Paine said:


> I made it to the liquor store and back.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap


----------



## strawberryjulius

Sent off my letters.


----------



## veron

I watched two baby turtles wrestle over a live worm  Too cute for words.


----------



## Witchcraft

I got my hair dyed :boogie


----------



## Miss Meggie

I made an excellent rice pudding in class.


----------



## Keith

my friend called me outta the blue and asked if i wanted to go out for sushi we had a good time!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Started a new anime.


----------



## steelmyhead

Went to the gym despite the fact that all the streets were flooded. And if my car is still running tomorrow, then there were absolutely no negative repercussions!


----------



## Neptunus

I had enough gas for the snowblower. My life's exciting...


----------



## odd_one_out

I overcame today's extreme sensory sensitivity briefly enough to tolerate kissing. I had jumped in shock several times throughout the day when coming into contact with certain textures, cold surfaces, seeing certain sights, and had been unable to tolerate any food textures.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I charmed my way out of a library fine


----------



## Brian090

Went to a corner store and bought milk, took me like 15 minutes just to convince myself to go.


----------



## Emptyheart

Honestly, nothing.


----------



## Popezilla

When I looked up from my notebook a girl was smiling at me and I was able to smile back. I think that's a first for me.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Hmm, I try to post something good that happened every day.
Not much today though.
I guess in class this morning, this kid in my group and I were working together on a sauce. (It was made on Monday in class, so we were just reheating it. Today, I truly learned the meaning of the term "over-staffed," as there were 40 people working when only 15 to 20 would have been enough.) He and I were joking around while we were dumping the 30 gallons of sauce into an enormous pot and stirring it. We found it particularly entertaining that the two smallest people in the group (I'm 5' and 100 pounds, and he's only about 5'5" tops, maybe 120 pounds) were doing a job that would have been so much easier for a taller person.
It was kind of funny, especially when we were just standing there watching the other 5 people on our team seasoning the osso bucco. We said we were "partners in crime, doing absolutely nothing."


----------



## El Sonador

I got my phone fixed today


----------



## laura024

I decided to drop a stressful class.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I feel good today and that's enough for me.


----------



## AussiePea

I got asked to join an Indoor soccer team!! \o/


----------



## shadowmask

I didn't go to jail. :yay :blank


----------



## Miss Meggie

I laughed so hard I cried. 
First time in a long time it's been tears of happiness.
We were hurricane wrapping some speed racks in class. (A speed rack is a rack on wheels used in kitchens. You can slide sheet trays onto the brackets to create shelves, put things to cool, etc. Hurricane wrapping is when you go around the rack multiple times with plastic wrap to seal everything on it so you can transport the rack for catering events, etc.) The amount of static electricity produced by the plastic wrap is incredible; just standing near the rack when it's being wrapped makes your arm hair stand on end. 
This kid in my class was wrapping one rack and every time he went around, he would bump his elbow on the edge of the rack. It's rather painful, so every time he would jump and scream as if he had been electrified. (Which I guess he technically had been...)
This other kid, Jake (my partner in crime, Chef says) and I were watching. It was just so funny every time Brian walked around, bumped his arm, jumped, and yelped. Jake and I were laughing so hard we were crying.


----------



## Ayven

A guy in one of my lectures started talking to me today, and I held a normal, coherent and intelligent conversation.


----------



## Witchcraft

I bought some nice new clothes and a bracelet :clap


----------



## steelmyhead

I ran on the treadmill at the gym  .6 miles lol. I'll try to make it to 1.0 miles on Monday.


----------



## kitterbug

my ex called. i didn't get to talk to him but he left a message and i got to hear his voice


----------



## papaSmurf

I went for a 5 mile run right into a rainstorm, wearing only shorts and a t-shirt. I got utterly soaked! A woman walking her dog in a overlarge raincoat yelled out to me that she was glad she "wasn't the only goofy one", was which putting things nicely. At the end of the run I climbed a hill to watch the sunset.


----------



## slyfox

Visiting Lonelioness today  Hope we have tons of fun


----------



## strawberryjulius

Eating watermelon and watching anime. Not at the same time. That'd be very messy. xD


----------



## rdrr

finally home. but to what?


----------



## My911GT2993

went out to walk the dog, found a mobile phone! hand it in, keep it, hand it in, keep it, hand it in, keep it, hand it in, keep it, hmmmm...


----------



## PeopleAreStrange

Went ice skting last night with a couple of friends. It was alright, they're not the most exciting people but it was good to get out of the house on a Friday night. I also got a few friends' numbers over this past week and got invited to a sweet 16! 



My911GT2993 said:


> went out to walk the dog, found a mobile phone! hand it in, keep it, hand it in, keep it, hand it in, keep it, hand it in, keep it, hmmmm...


Hand it in!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went for a surf this morning on my new board, It handles really well, I managed to make conversation with a few people in the water . I'm going to workout now, do some studying and watch point break with my buddy later. All round good day.


----------



## My911GT2993

nobodys around, im not anxious, my generalized anxiety's gone today also!
Im chilled :boogie
+ I think I'll hand the phone back, I got no use for it anyway :lol


----------



## kitterbug

I got my mom and her brother to meet up for lunch after not seeing or talking to each other for 15 years. It turned out well and she's thankful


----------



## Lateralus

Averaged 211 in my bowling league tonight


----------



## mind_games

Turned up to my volunteer shift after skipping it for the past 3 weeks. Also the first time I've been outside the boundaries of our house in about as many weeks.


----------



## endtroducing

I got through most of the chapter in my textbook for Organic chemistry  I'm glad that I'm catching up in a timely manner


----------



## Miss Meggie

I went to a birthday party for my cousin, uncle, and grandfather at my aunt and uncle's house. My uncle had gotten the Beatles Rock Band game for his birthday, and everyone was playing. I was singing along, but wasn't using the microphone. Finally, my uncle convinced me to take the microphone and sing. I did and I got a 100% and a 99%!
Even though I was nervous at first, I was really glad I had done it!


----------



## Steve123

Uhh, I tried green onions. They were good.


----------



## bbarn

Went to the downtown district in Windsor to party. It was my first time in this new town i'm staying in. I'm just proud i went despite my anxiety, i didn't have fun but at least i tried


----------



## leonardess

^ that's the spirit!


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I made myself some Israeli couscous.


----------



## odd_one_out

I did not experience insomnia for the 2nd time in a row!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I finally wrote my honest feelings down.


----------



## AussiePea

Had a really good time chatting tonight


----------



## complex

Ospi said:


> Had a really good time chatting tonight


Ashley Likes This!


----------



## complex

Spent some time with my Dad and actually had a good time. Took a nap. Went grocerty shopping on Dad credit card haha! Had a wonderful chat and some other stuff haha!


----------



## tutliputli

My boyfriend's mum gave me an art deco-style Raymond Weil watch :um


----------



## kitterbug

i didn't make a fool out of myself... i think... WOOHOO!


----------



## My911GT2993

Think I figured out why my anxiety is so strong.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I felt quite confident in myself after doing my therapy. I kind of like reading out loud..it feels like I'm acting, sigh. I miss doing drama.

I also have this weird good/excited feeling. I dunno what that's about haha.


----------



## bevo

I made a friend laugh:teeth


----------



## Saekon

There were visitors over today, including a kid (a little younger than me and I'm extremely anxious around people that are around my age), they stayed over, having breakfast, I was able to go out and get myself something to eat without losing it... I found myself shaking a bit but no one noticed and I got my food like a pro!


----------



## mind_games

Applied for a job at a post office.


----------



## steelmyhead

1.2 miles! Going for 2 miles on wednesday


----------



## kiwismile

Actually got out of my seat for first-day-of-class-name-bingo and introduced myself to people (I think I even remembered to smile!). I also made conversation with a girl while waiting for my philosophy class to begin (well, she started it, but I let myself carry it on more than I usually would). :boogie


----------



## Neptunus

mind_games said:


> Applied for a job at a post office.


Ooo, I hope you get it! I've always wanted a government job - decent pay, lots of holidays, good benefits... good luck!

I had a lot of "patrons" at work. Made some much need cashola.


----------



## tstar

I cleaned my room!


----------



## AussiePea

Had a bbq at my place where some old friends from high school I had not seen in years showed up so catching up with them was great. Had a nice time in the blow up pool with beer and bbq haha. Been invited to go wakeboarding with them in the near future also which will be a blast!!

Great day!


----------



## mind_games

Neptunus said:


> Ooo, I hope you get it! I've always wanted a government job - decent pay, lots of holidays, good benefits... good luck!
> 
> I had a lot of "patrons" at work. Made some much need cashola.


Thanks . Its just 3 hours a day, 6-9am as a mail officer, but its certainly better than nothing. I'll know by the 5th of Feb.

------

Spent some time drawing on the comp. Was good fun. Should draw more often.


----------



## leonardess

^ good luck m_g!


----------



## trevor35th

I had a good breakfast!  Oat N Honey Clusters. Good stuff!


----------



## mechuga

I ate lunch in the big dining hall i avoided all last semster :]


----------



## leonardess

^ impressive!

I have recieved the e-mail I've been waiting for. 

No! not that one! that *would* be great though.

It was the one from Power Wheelchairs. I can now regain my freedom with a Power Wheelchair. 

Gosh. first, getting e-mails from men my age who are actually looking for an 18 year old and complaining that they "just aren't out there", or twenty-somethings looking for a fling. And now something that lets me know that should I become incontinent tomorrow, not to worry, because the colostomy bag can be attached conveniently to the back! Hooray! It just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## mind_games

I spent all night drawing stuff. Wayy better than watching porn. Although I better still take my daily dosage of porn, lest my urges creep into my drawings.


----------



## tutliputli

I had a good day at work. I talked A LOT for me. I wasn't anywhere near as anxious as I usually am around certain people. And I felt reasonably confident, which I think is due to you lovely SAS folks' kind words yesterday. People at work were saying nice things which made me feel on top of the world. :yay


----------



## exotica

I had a good relaxation time today


----------



## illlaymedown

I've been seeing double for the last 9 days due to possible MS and I woke up this morning able to see straight again. I feel really great  Not 100% better but waaaaaay closer and this is awesome! :yay


----------



## Rixy

I found out I have Synesthesia, or a slight condition of it. Now I feel unique


----------



## Miss Meggie

Read my blog! :yes

No, but seriously, in addition to everything I wrote in my "recovery" blog, while I was walking to class, I saw a bunch of the kids from my old group and they all said hi and asked me if I'm going to go to lunch with them tomorrow.
And then I saw my friend Jay and got a big hug and a chance to talk to him for a little bit!


----------



## whiteWhale

Found out I will still have a job for the rest of the winter


----------



## odd_one_out

I gave someone time and consideration. Also, I have £65 worth of book vouchers to spend, accumulated over the years, which I found after tidying up.


----------



## BLK13

I slept for 9.5 hours last night and didn't wake up once!


----------



## tutliputli

I went to volunteering which was terrifying but it went alright in the end. I met my befriendee, an Indian lady who has bipolar. She was very nice but doesn't speak much English so there were a few awkward silences and so on, but her support worker and the voluntary organiser were both there to fill in the gaps. I'm meeting up with her on Monday. All the focus is on encouraging and supporting her, providing her with someone to talk to and to give her confidence. I think I'll be able to do this. :yay


----------



## leonardess

made my coworker (the one I'm supposedly supervising) laugh - several times! It's great because she's only 21 and I've always felt we have absolutely nothing in common! Well, we don't, but hey! I made someone laugh!


----------



## Witchcraft

I bought one of my favourite books - George Orwell's _1984 _:clap


----------



## kos

i did alot of reading today and feel better then i have felt in the past 2 years because im slowly starting to understand why i feel the way i normally do while in the presence of others.

S.A. has totally taken a back seat. YA BABY!!!


----------



## TenYears

Took my youngest daughter to the dentist, & it went really well...I got her laughing & giggling while she was in the chair waiting for the meds to kick in.


----------



## Atari82

Hmmmm....Me and my friend won the ping pong champinship!
(only in school lol)


----------



## JMX

I talked a lot with a girl in of my lectures today whom I met last semester in one of my labs. I feel like I have a reason to live, now that I have someone to talk to, as opposed to last semester when I never talked to anybody.


----------



## steelmyhead

1.5 miles and a part time job at a package delivery company.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I ate lunch with a few of my old groupmates and had a very nice time sitting and talking with them. I was at lunch for almost an hour!
Then, I sat with a few other kids from my old group at dinner.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm feeling at little better than I was this morning. I've done most of my housework so I'll only have to vacuum & mop tomorrow.


----------



## SilentWitness

I did ok today.


----------



## odd_one_out

My mother mentioned in an email that she is proud of me. *shock*


----------



## thewall

I found out that I'm getting a $1,000+ grant for school.


----------



## huh

I found out that the stories really were lies. It's nice to put that behind me and help someone else see through the lies they were being fed. I've communicated more with people in the past few days than I have for a few months.


----------



## Miss Meggie

A few kids from my old group invited me to go out to dinner with them tonight. When I told them I couldn't because I had class, they told me I should go with them to lunch at one of the restaurants on campus a few times next week. And then one of the girls asked me for my phone number!


----------



## AussiePea

Found the guts to call my old boss and ask if he could act as a reference for me! He then said there is possible work going in India to work on Open wheel racing cars and is forwarding me the details!

Quite chuffed with myself hehe.


----------



## Saekon

Was sitting all alone in class. Was able to act confident and keep my head up.

All in all, I'm in a happy mood.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ospi said:


> Found the guts to call my old boss and ask if he could act as a reference for me! He then said there is possible work going in India to work on Open wheel racing cars and is forwarding me the details!
> 
> Quite chuffed with myself hehe.


I've never seen an Australia use "chuffed." :b It is an awesome word though.

I'm feeling a lot happier than I was yesterday. Putting things in the past and moving forward is the best thing for me. Avoiding things that I know will make me feel upset and bad about myself has helped as well.


----------



## odd_one_out

I felt a slight bond with someone.



Miss Meggie said:


> A few kids from my old group invited me to go out to dinner with them tonight. When I told them I couldn't because I had class, they told me I should go with them to lunch at one of the restaurants on campus a few times next week. And then one of the girls asked me for my phone number!


That's good! Also, this post reminded me I have to go out to dinner tonight. I'd forgotten!


----------



## shyguydan222

I am back in the dating scene again


----------



## Miss Meggie

I sat with two of my new "friends" at dinner today and had a really nice time. They include me in their conversations as if I'm one of their friends, not like I'm an outsider who they sit with at dinner because I used to be in their group.


----------



## odd_one_out

^ That's really good. It's rare to find people who are inclusive in that way.


I was given the Sky at Night Magazine today. It was completely in 3D and came with 3D glasses. The various Solar System landscapes, volcanoes, craters, rocks, dunes, ridges, as well as deep space and spacecraft photos, were very striking! 

Mars's moon, Phobos, appeared to stand out about 6 cm from the page!


----------



## Saekon

I had to eat out with my family inc. relatives tonight. I don't like eating with them, I feel like they're from a completely different world... When the waiter came, I was able to clearly ask what I wanted by myself, felt great, but for the rest of that time my heart was racing and I was pretty much on edge, didn't even finish my food. Still, I made progress.


----------



## SusanStorm

I went to the mall today and was going to get something in a store which I had to ask for.I didn't feel nervous or anxious,I just went up to the cashier and asked her 
Really happy because normally I'm so anxious about asking.


----------



## odd_one_out

^ Very good!

I found out my friend's parents emailed my art to people they know, wanting to show them. Mine have never done anything like that.


----------



## leonardess

^ well someone should be emailing it to someone! You do extraordinary work.


----------



## defoe

i had a good laugh with my classmate about my teacher


----------



## fictionz

I went cycling with my niece and nephew, had a good time.


----------



## mooncake

My mini triumph of the day was that I phoned a call centre to sort out some tickets that haven't arrived, and I managed to say what I needed whilst coming across quite calm (despite my heart absolutely racing!). It's reminded me that practice would probably help a lot with my phone phobia, and that calls usually always go better than I expect them to. I think from now on I'll try not to ask other people to phone up places for me, and I'll do it myself instead. :yes


----------



## Saekon

During sports selection, I got a different sports from the one I chose, but I really wanted to do the one I'd chosen, I mean, really, wanted to... I just felt like everything I wanted to go well in my life was falling apart.

I pulled myself together, went and talked to the teacher in charge of sports the next day and managed to get myself on the sport I wanted, even though it was full. ****ing brilliant! I'm really looking forward to tomorrow .

Not only did I manage to speak near casually with several teachers (to find the one teacher), but when I talked to the one teacher I held my calm and I think I came of as pretty normal.


----------



## userabuser

i came close to hitting a domesticated drone in the head with the mall door. most people enter through the right side and exit on the left buddy. when you see somebody walking fast toward the exit door dont stand infront of it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

My boyfriend came over. He wasn't feeling well, but he still managed to look cute. I dunno how he does it.


----------



## Amanda123

A nice guy called me cute 
& I talked to at least someone in each of my classes today.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I made a _delicious_ Mexican chocolate ice cream today.
The best part was that I followed a basic chocolate ice cream recipe, but came up with my own ways to season it with nutmeg, cinnamon, vanilla, cloves, allspice, cayenne, etc.
And it was all my idea!


----------



## Witchcraft

well, it was actually yesterday, but the good feeling still lingers - I got my first ever corset and it looks gorgeous :clap


----------



## AussiePea

Talked to her again


----------



## Kelly065

Well mine is actually for yesterday, not today. But yesterday I hung out with my cousin and carried on good conversation.


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o

I decorated the school store today with silver heart shaped doilies, and when I was finished the lady who runs the store said I could keep a couple of them. I love doilies and I love silver!!


----------



## MattFoley

I asked a girl out today and got a yes  Man, rejection sucks but stuff like this makes it all worth it.


----------



## userabuser

she went into the backroom and i helped myself to two dollers out of the tip jar.


----------



## Laith

Was a fun day in lab
100% on biochem quiz
Was able to be myself and joke around in a social setting.
Got my picture taken with an internationally recognized academic
Got a research offer
Had lemonade!!wooooooo
Oh and it rained today. Love rain.


----------



## LooknUpnCali

I felt really good today and have been for the past week n half n i do think its because of the people ive met on this site. The opportunity for me to open up about myself, share my blogs and express myself without feeling like im the ODD one out. Thank you all for the comments n encouragement n I do hope I can help one of you out too.


----------



## Saekon

Listening to the social lives of my classmates really put me down, but when I was on my way back home, I realised I would never actually do those things even if I didn't have SA since that's just not the kind of person I am; basically just getting upset over being myself and then being elated for being myself.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Feeling pretty Irie this morning. Got my appetite back. All is well.


----------



## slyfox

Don't appear(I just called in) to be fired for skipping work today


----------



## odd_one_out

I got told I would still have been approached and found attractive if I were aged, obese or facially disfigured. Feeling's mutual.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I pulled up at traffic lights and me and the girl in the car opposite smiled at each other in a flirty kind of way .


----------



## Lithium4

Heh, I never check out this section either, but I had a good day.

Had a fantastic workout.
Paid a nice compliment to the cute waitress at the restaurant next to my gym, after weeks of hesitation.


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o

I went to the mall with my best friend and bought 2 necklaces!!


----------



## trevor35th

I finished a paper that I didn't think I would finish before the due date. And it ended up being one of my best papers. :boogie


----------



## laura024

^Congrats.

I got through a haircut, although I was certainly socially awkward.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I watched the Bocuse d'Or USA finals.
And then I met Daniel Buloud, Thomas Keller, Grant Achatz (*eek*!), Gavin Kaysen, Traci Des Jardins, Susan Spicer, Eric Ziebold, Paul Bartolotta, and Max McCalman.
*WOW*! What a day.


----------



## mind_games

I made eye contact with a girl. I did not smile. I think I have a mischievous smile anyways and it would have inevitably sent the wrong message. (Of course I'm not going to mention the earlier incident where I did the same thing after initially noticing a nice pair of legs - only to find out they belonged to an old asian woman. :blank)


----------



## Thomas Paine

I destroyed a panic attack rapidly with the help of friends on this site.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Thomas Paine said:


> I destroyed a panic attack rapidly with the help of friends on this site.


:rub

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Lithium4

mind_games said:


> I made eye contact with a girl. I did not smile. I think I have a mischievous smile anyways and it would have inevitably sent the wrong message. (Of course I'm not going to mention the earlier incident where I did the same thing after initially noticing a nice pair of legs - only to find out they belonged to an old asian woman. :blank)


I'm really not a good smiler either, so I know how you feel. I've been going with the subtle head nod instead.


----------



## Witchcraft

got a nice letter from my crush :heart


----------



## march_hare

I went to a friend's birthday party... and although I didn't speak much to many of the other party guests, I bloody went!


----------



## leonardess

I got a lovely compliment today from a gorgeous guy.


----------



## steelmyhead

2 miles! Though I had to stop in between because I got distracted by something, I'm still considering it 2 miles


----------



## laura024

I got contact lenses!


----------



## Thomas Paine

1) Got out of town for a while.
2) Lifted weights _*with my brothers*_! have been wanting to do that for a while.
3) Fixed somebody's wifi network.
4) Did laundry.
5) Posted about it.
I'll just go sleep for a few days now. :fall


----------



## joho

My ~$500 AnnD sneakers came from Japan today.

Don't regret buying them at all...

<_<

>_>


----------



## ratbag

School was almost decent today. Odd.


----------



## AussiePea

Told never to change. Made me feel good.


----------



## millenniumman75

Got reminded of how nice I really can be through the SA [email protected].


----------



## strawberryjulius

I have an interview tomorrow.


----------



## slkjao

BLK13 said:


> I told my wife how much I love her and how much I appreicitate her for sticking with me through my "issues".
> 
> I'm not ready to call SAD a problem yet, I've just learned it existed and I'll kick the sh!t out of it in time.


righteous mon.

I made a lot of eye contact today, smiled, talked to people in my class and wasnt scared to do it.


----------



## odd_one_out

Stuck to my schedule.

Got told I had deep, meaningful eyes and my strange body language was attractive.


----------



## bfree15

Finally made a decision to just go for something, if I never try then I'll never know if I can do it and I have nothing to lose so why the hell not. Wish me luck!


----------



## AussiePea

bfree15 said:


> Finally made a decision to just go for something, if I never try then I'll never know if I can do it and I have nothing to lose so why the hell not. Wish me luck!


Love this attitude!! And with it I am sure you will achieve a lot. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I left my mobile phone in the car all day on purpose. It was actually really nice not to have to carry it around constantly.


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend called me fat and said that I feel heavier.

I can no longer see horribly emaciated pelvic bones when I look down. She's fed me up to nearly normal weight. :lol


----------



## scuff66

I went out for dinner with friends and enjoyed myself.


----------



## GnR

For the first time in a while I didnt feel like a zombie today.


----------



## pita

I actually did some homework.


----------



## thewall

I found my new favorite website.


----------



## Keith

I hung out with my brother which was cool. We usually chill a couple times a week.When he gets his tax return we're going out for sushi I cant wait its my favorite food!


----------



## Falcons84

i didnt blush today!


----------



## Miss Meggie

I proposed a dessert idea to my partner for our final plated dessert project, and he liked it. We're going to use my idea!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I remained in the present all day, I went for tea with a girl in my class, went for lunch and a beer with two of the guys and made a joke that had my classmates crying with laughter. I had long conversation with my course co-ordinator, in which he told me I was smart and capable of great things in a genuine and non patronising manner. I also had the pleasure of sharing some time with both my parents. And I have a good feeling that everything is just the way it should be.


----------



## shadowmask

I actually had enough money to wash my clothes. :yay :boogie :yay


...Christ I need a job. :sigh


----------



## Squizzy

Today was my first day for being the assistant for the Organic Chemistry 2 lab at my school. I haven't taken organic chemistry in a year and was afraid that I was going to fail horribly at helping the students. I brushed up a little bit before going but when I got there I panicked and couldn't help them with the lab. I felt those feelings of tightness and anxiety and feeling like they were all judging me as a worthless and useless and a failure, but then I tried to calm down and focus. Once I was able to relax and think, it all came back to me and I helped a lot of the students with spectra intrepretation. I don't know if they were satisfied, but I really felt confident and useful.


----------



## pita

I talked to a girl in my group for a good 15 minutes today. After class, we walked down the street and continued talking. HOORAH! This is a crazy breakthrough for me.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Lectured in front of 100 students today. They clapped. Not a big triumph, but it made me feel pretty good.


----------



## bowlingpins

half assed my way through the presentation preparation, surprised that I was able to finish it so soon. It is crap though (heck I even titled it crap, must not forget to change this before class tomorrow), not very well thought out but I don't care. Grade in this class is not important to me.


----------



## odd_one_out

I'm staying at home tonight, which is a relief, and learnt we will be having Indian takeaway. That should top up the energy levels. If it snows again overnight, I might have a snowman built for me (or a snowbaby if it doesn't).


----------



## Amanda123

It's friday. :clap
& lunch today was fun for once.


----------



## shadowmask

shadowmask said:


> ...Christ I need a job.


_And I got one today!!!!!_ :banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana

Okay, that's....probably enough bananas.

....well maybe just one more : P :banana


----------



## leonardess

I've started talkiing to the girl who sits with me at the admin desks. i mean, really talking to her. 

she is young, 21 years old, and extremely beautiful, and she knows it, is quite the partier. I mean, I've always seen her as nice enough, it's not like she's bigheaded, but you know....

Here I am, 45 years old, and i still think, I can't talk to people like that. 

yesterday, she had a falling out with two friends she's known since they were still in school. She was in tears about it yesterday. and she told me about it. a confiding, if you will. As it turns out, she's actually quite sweet and thoughtful, she just doesn't bang on about it. 

Anyway, we're talking more, we actually had a laugh, when i speak to her I look her right in the eyes, and I'm discovering that's the secret to holding people's attention - look them in the eye, and say it like you mean it. 

Then it becomes like a normal exchange - you know, the ones you see happening all around you, and you think, why can't I have conversations like that? 

I've met some new people lately, just tentatively, mind you, not saying they're anything more than acquaintances, but what i am saying is, these are the types of people I'd always thought I had no business talking to. And it turns out, they're just people, like anyone. In other words, there's nothing to be afraid of. I know it's hard to let go of fear that's been a habit for so, so long, and it ain't gonna happen overnight, but it's a fact that there is nothing to be afraid of. 

this has been an eye-opening week. so i guess that's my good thing that happened today, yesterday, the day before that, etc.


----------



## leonardess

shadowmask said:


> _And I got one today!!!!!_ :banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana
> 
> Okay, that's....probably enough bananas.
> 
> ....well maybe just one more : P :banana


you got a job???? YOW!!!!!!!!! you go, man!!!


----------



## kos

Got my Nike Zoom Kobe 5's today!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## AussiePea

leonardess said:


> I've started talkiing to the girl who sits with me at the admin desks. i mean, really talking to her.
> 
> she is young, 21 years old, and extremely beautiful, and she knows it, is quite the partier. I mean, I've always seen her as nice enough, it's not like she's bigheaded, but you know....
> 
> Here I am, 45 years old, and i still think, I can't talk to people like that.
> 
> yesterday, she had a falling out with two friends she's known since they were still in school. She was in tears about it yesterday. and she told me about it. a confiding, if you will. As it turns out, she's actually quite sweet and thoughtful, she just doesn't bang on about it.
> 
> Anyway, we're talking more, we actually had a laugh, when i speak to her I look her right in the eyes, and I'm discovering that's the secret to holding people's attention - look them in the eye, and say it like you mean it.
> 
> Then it becomes like a normal exchange - you know, the ones you see happening all around you, and you think, why can't I have conversations like that?
> 
> I've met some new people lately, just tentatively, mind you, not saying they're anything more than acquaintances, but what i am saying is, these are the types of people I'd always thought I had no business talking to. And it turns out, they're just people, like anyone. In other words, there's nothing to be afraid of. I know it's hard to let go of fear that's been a habit for so, so long, and it ain't gonna happen overnight, but it's a fact that there is nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> this has been an eye-opening week. so i guess that's my good thing that happened today, yesterday, the day before that, etc.


Wow this is great, I dare say if your real life persona is anything like your online one then you ARE the person who will never fail to cheer someone up haha. Good to hear you are making progress in that department as well!! And I bet this girl really appreciates it.


----------



## kos

leonardess said:


> I've started talkiing to the girl who sits with me at the admin desks. i mean, really talking to her.
> 
> she is young, 21 years old, and extremely beautiful, and she knows it, is quite the partier. I mean, I've always seen her as nice enough, it's not like she's bigheaded, but you know....
> 
> Here I am, 45 years old, and i still think, I can't talk to people like that.
> 
> yesterday, she had a falling out with two friends she's known since they were still in school. She was in tears about it yesterday. and she told me about it. a confiding, if you will. As it turns out, she's actually quite sweet and thoughtful, she just doesn't bang on about it.
> 
> Anyway, we're talking more, we actually had a laugh, when i speak to her I look her right in the eyes, and I'm discovering that's the secret to holding people's attention - look them in the eye, and say it like you mean it.
> 
> Then it becomes like a normal exchange - you know, the ones you see happening all around you, and you think, why can't I have conversations like that?
> 
> I've met some new people lately, just tentatively, mind you, not saying they're anything more than acquaintances, but what i am saying is, these are the types of people I'd always thought I had no business talking to. And it turns out, they're just people, like anyone. In other words, there's nothing to be afraid of. I know it's hard to let go of fear that's been a habit for so, so long, and it ain't gonna happen overnight, but it's a fact that there is nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> this has been an eye-opening week. so i guess that's my good thing that happened today, yesterday, the day before that, etc.


 Thank you for writing all that out it was a good read. I liked what you said about looking the other person straight in the eye and tellin it like you mean it. Imma work on that the next couple weeks. Good for you by the way.:boogie


----------



## Miss Meggie

I made a really tasty poached pear souffle. With a recipe that _I_ wrote. 
Which is especially cool, since I want to be a recipe developer.


----------



## Game 7

quiet0lady said:


> I'm about to go out for a drink with someone I haven't seen forever, even though i don't feel like it tonight, I'm making the effort to get drunk. Errr... I mean be social.


Good luck...I admire you for not turning it down.
Have fun. 
Let us know how it goes. :yes


----------



## papaSmurf

Miss Meggie said:


> I made a really tasty poached pear souffle. With a recipe that _I_ wrote.
> Which is especially cool, since I want to be a recipe developer.


^Sounds delicious! Can we make horrible attempts to make this recipe ourselves, or is this one top secret?

All the pieces for my Valentine's plans have already come together, and so I spent the entirety of my day getting next week's schoolwork done. This allows me to focus exclusively on the important things this weekend.


----------



## Zelka

I got to go out and enjoy the snow ^^


----------



## Miss Meggie

papaSmurf said:


> ^Sounds delicious! Can we make horrible attempts to make this recipe ourselves, or is this one top secret?


Haha, no, it's not top secret!
I was quite pleased that it worked so well. Not only was it tasty, but it also souffléd up _beautifully_!


----------



## AussiePea

Life happened, and I am ****ing loving it.


----------



## slkjao

leonardess said:


> I've started talkiing to the girl who sits with me at the admin desks. i mean, really talking to her.
> 
> she is young, 21 years old, and extremely beautiful, and she knows it, is quite the partier. I mean, I've always seen her as nice enough, it's not like she's bigheaded, but you know....
> 
> Here I am, 45 years old, and i still think, I can't talk to people like that.
> 
> yesterday, she had a falling out with two friends she's known since they were still in school. She was in tears about it yesterday. and she told me about it. a confiding, if you will. As it turns out, she's actually quite sweet and thoughtful, she just doesn't bang on about it.
> 
> Anyway, we're talking more, we actually had a laugh, when i speak to her I look her right in the eyes, and I'm discovering that's the secret to holding people's attention - look them in the eye, and say it like you mean it.
> 
> Then it becomes like a normal exchange - you know, the ones you see happening all around you, and you think, why can't I have conversations like that?
> 
> I've met some new people lately, just tentatively, mind you, not saying they're anything more than acquaintances, but what i am saying is, these are the types of people I'd always thought I had no business talking to. And it turns out, they're just people, like anyone. In other words, there's nothing to be afraid of. I know it's hard to let go of fear that's been a habit for so, so long, and it ain't gonna happen overnight, but it's a fact that there is nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> this has been an eye-opening week. so i guess that's my good thing that happened today, yesterday, the day before that, etc.


I couldn't have said it any better. im going through something very similar and it has boosted my confidence tremendously. I even managed to give this girl that i met at my school a call today.


----------



## bubblywish

Yay! In 2 days my medicine will be changed to a better one (Zoloft is soso for me)

also, I won an item I really wanted on ebay, for a very cheap price and is being shipped out today in primary class post.  isn't that great!
Also, I watched the olympics and it was the first day of homebound class so that I can finally graduate high school.
classes are easier and shorter, thank God.

I own a bubble bath tub, so I take them all the time. *happy*

bought myself ice cream. yummmm 

it's Friday!!


----------



## Saekon

Did my homework.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ oh??
-----------------

Parents told me we are going to Malaysia for the F1 in April. Going to meet up with some friends I made whilst there last year and hopefully through contacts get access to the pits etc!!!!!!


----------



## leonardess

^^ now that's exciting!! have a fabulous time!!


Today, I got up, messed about on here a bit, then went out. Now usually, I have to *force* myself to go out, it's kind of like I have this little "dread" feeling, and then I just tell myself, if you just stay inside, it'll get easier to stay inside, next thing you know, no one will see you for a couple of weeks, you'll get 100 cats......

So I force myself. But not today. I wanted to get up and get going....I then spontaneously decided to go to a new exhibit, I did this, I did that, a little of the other....

next thing I know, 6 hours have gone by. And, normally, I cover up my face as much as possible. In addition to the glasses I normally wear, I have my scarf all crowded up around my mouth as far as it can go without lookin like Bazooka Joe, and my hat pulled down as far as it will go. Not today. 

I showed my face, accessorized more normally, and looked passersby in the face. yes! IN THE FACE. 

Not only that, I smiled flirtatiously at a guy who was laying lino in our building. Intentionally. Looked him full in the face and did one of those Shy Di smiles (can't think of a better way to describe it), and he looked right back at me. I did it twice. HE DID NOT LOOK AWAY AS IF HIS EYES HAD BEEN BURNED WITH ACID. In fact, he looked rather pleased. you know, reading his body language and all, I could tell. 

I have changed the way i dress. No more frumpy or gray clothes. I sought advice about what I should do from someone of the opposite sex whom I trust and who knows me about as well as anyone. I followed his advice, and it WORKS. Appearance matters, folks. That is the way of the world. After all, appearance matters to us, whether we want to admit it or not. 

I cannot WAIT until I get my eyes lasered.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

We have some birdfeeders in the garden, and today I went out beside them and started playing some guitar and singing a happy tune. The little birds were frightened at first but they became more relaxed when they realised I wasn't a threat and they began to come back in and feed whilst I was playing. It was really nice.


----------



## seastar

A work colleage cut out the words 'I love you' from her Valentines paper and left it on my desk in my office. Today was nice, we listened to _Aretha Franklin _and _The Cure_ and I tried to look pretty in my new floral dress.


----------



## ShyFX

I got to sleep in and it was glorious.


----------



## bubblywish

seastar said:


> A work colleage cut out the words 'I love you' from her Valentines paper and left it on my desk in my office. Today was nice, we listened to _Aretha Franklin _and _The Cure_ and I tried to look pretty in my new floral dress.


that's so sweet!


----------



## jessthemess

i heard the song "Pants On The Ground" by that American Idol contestant. The man is a genius! lol


----------



## Amanda123

I took the initiative to hang out with my friends. 
and it all went good. I feel even better :yes


----------



## steelmyhead

I've developed a taste for a fruits & nuts mix. It's kind of primordial.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I went out and pet my dog without washing my hands after.


----------



## stars

I went early to uni (my fear cause everyone just stands around talking to each other) and i went up and spoke to one person (i don't usually talk to them one on one) which went pretty well cause they came up to talk to me again later, and 2 other people came up to talk to me.. and it wasn't totally mortifying..i survived!!


----------



## papaSmurf

Everything was good today.


----------



## Zelka

I drove on a big major highway to an area I hadn't been.


----------



## shymtealhead

I got my CD order today...very happy with the tunes

If yall are wondering..

Ministry - "The Mind is A Terrible Thing To taste"
Katatonia - "Discouraged Ones"
Hypocrisy (Self titled)
Paradise Lost - "Lost paradise"
Soilwork - "The Chainheart Machine"
Funeral - "Tragedies / Tristesse"
my Dying Bride - "Songs of Darkness, Words Of Light"

and i got Electric Wizard's "Come My Fanatics" on the way


----------



## odd_one_out

Indulged in my interests for hours then someone made me the most delicious curry (no, meal) I'd ever tasted. I feel very content, affectionate, and relaxed.


----------



## seva

I found a really motivating youtube video which has me buzzing


----------



## lehcar18

I got a conditional offer from the university interview that I had today, so that I means conditional offers from all 5 of the unis I put in for.


----------



## tavery1

I found this site, and realized how "lonely" it feels at times there is tons of other people out there like me, and that I've gotten better dealing with(and embracing my anxiety/OCD) than others and picked up tips from posts from people further ahead then me.


----------



## TurningPoint

I went out and had a good time. Didn't feel socially anxious at all. Chalk one up for me life. Yeahyuh.


----------



## Sabriella

I went to a university party last night and had a good time. There was a really good band playing and what's more, I actually kissed a guy! Twice! I am no longer a member of the Virgin Lips Club.


----------



## tavery1

Replaced my work boots for a pair I originally wanted but they didn't have in stock when I bought them. Bought a new shirt and hat, have plans to order the UFC PPV this weekend and have a good friend(outside my family one of the two people I know well and trust) over to watch them.


----------



## laura024

Met someone new.


----------



## Fitzer

Talked to somebody for longer than 5 seconds. It may not seem like much, but for me thats a big accomplishment!


----------



## odd_one_out

My mother wrote asking advice on how to take care of 2 of her friends with psych conditions (and other problems), asked me to recommend books she can buy for their conditions, and asked how to personally help them out. That I feel no pain or resentment whatsoever at how she treated my psych conditions and problems the opposite way when I lived at home (denial, neglect, and mild abuse) is very positive.


----------



## march_hare

Played some board games with my family, ate a lot of cake.
And my sister got a kitten :O


----------



## Black_Widow

Had chicken casserole with rice for lunch today which I really enjoyed - not just because it looked and tasted good but because it's one I made for the first time and so felt really proud of how well it came out! After many years of being competent with using only basic cooking skills - I'm feeling recent extra practice is really starting to pay off and meaning I'm improving in this area alot!


----------



## steelmyhead

Managed to run a few laps on the outside track today. Felt pretty good


----------



## Thomas Paine

I lifted weights and also got through some more bad weather without a migraine.


----------



## Neptunus

Had an extra "patron" at work... and just enough wine left over for a buzz. Some may think the latter is pathetic, but I say "c'est la vie!"


----------



## AussiePea

Managed to strike up conversation with two complete strangers in their house while I waited for a friend. I even found out one is a motor racing fan which was awesome. The things you can learn by stepping out of your comfort zone!


----------



## march_hare

Played more board games, this time with my flatmates. fun fun fun.


----------



## papaSmurf

Knife said:


> Played more board games, this time with my flatmates. fun fun fun.


^Oh boy! What sorts of board games are we talking about here?
-----------------------------------
Today I took pretty pictures and got caught up on sleep. It was wondrous.


----------



## march_hare

papaSmurf said:


> ^Oh boy! What sorts of board games are we talking about here?


Medici: http://riograndegames.com/games.html?id=137
and Dominion: http://www.riograndegames.com/games.html?id=278


----------



## Deathinmusic

I actually did something today. That's pretty new for me. Usually I stay home all day every day, except when I go to school or the grocery store. Or if a friend happens to call and like invites me somewhere (I can never call them).

So what did I do? First I went downtown and went eating alone to a fried chicken restaurant. Where I sat wasn't that out in the open, so it wasn't very hard. After eating I went shopping for swimming trunks, and ended up buying a bunch of other clothes too. That took a few hours.

After that I came back from downtown and on the way back I ALMOST stepped into a conversation between two young foreign girls in the metro (they were from the US, I'm guessing from the accents). I felt my heart start thumping pretty hard when I came close to saying something, but ended up not saying anything, because I was afraid they would think I was some kind of creep. Except right before I got off the train I corrected them about which station we were on. They just looked at me without saying a word. :um They were probably even more uncomfortable than me, realizing that I had heard and understood their entire conversation. :lol

Then I did what I really got out of the house for: I went swimming to a public swimming hall. That's something I haven't done in probably over 10 years. The SA was manageable, and after a while it was almost nonexistent. I realized people weren't looking at me, no attention my way. I swam for maybe an hour, which was both fun and exhausting because I'm so out of shape. Then I went sitting in the jacuzzi. There were a bunch of people already sitting there, so it was a little tough walking in there.

When I was sitting there I realized that even though I was surrounded by a bunch of people I felt completely alone, and unbelievably lonely. All I wanted at that moment was to be with one person in this world. A girl. A girl who's out of reach. When I was walking home from the swimming hall, I thought "ok, so now what? I have done this but I'm not even one step closer to actually being able to connect to anyone, and that is what I really want".

So there were some dampers, sure, but it was still a great day. I should really start doing more things, even if it means doing them alone. Who knows, maybe I can connect to someone some day purely by accident just by spending some time outside this ****ing prison cell or a room once in a while.


----------



## Toad Licker

I woke up to no extra people in the house. :yay


----------



## tavery1

Deathinmusic said:


> I actually did something today. That's pretty new for me. Usually I stay home all day every day, except when I go to school or the grocery store. Or if a friend happens to call and like invites me somewhere (I can never call them).
> 
> So what did I do? First I went downtown and went eating alone to a fried chicken restaurant. Where I sat wasn't that out in the open, so it wasn't very hard. After eating I went shopping for swimming trunks, and ended up buying a bunch of other clothes too. That took a few hours.
> 
> After that I came back from downtown and on the way back I ALMOST stepped into a conversation between two young foreign girls in the metro (they were from the US, I'm guessing from the accents). I felt my heart start thumping pretty hard when I came close to saying something, but ended up not saying anything, because I was afraid they would think I was some kind of creep. Except right before I got off the train I corrected them about which station we were on. They just looked at me without saying a word. :um They were probably even more uncomfortable than me, realizing that I had heard and understood their entire conversation. :lol
> 
> Then I did what I really got out of the house for: I went swimming to a public swimming hall. That's something I haven't done in probably over 10 years. The SA was manageable, and after a while it was almost nonexistent. I realized people weren't looking at me, no attention my way. I swam for maybe an hour, which was both fun and exhausting because I'm so out of shape. Then I went sitting in the jacuzzi. There were a bunch of people already sitting there, so it was a little tough walking in there.
> 
> When I was sitting there I realized that even though I was surrounded by a bunch of people I felt completely alone, and unbelievably lonely. All I wanted at that moment was to be with one person in this world. A girl. A girl who's out of reach. When I was walking home from the swimming hall, I thought "ok, so now what? I have done this but I'm not even one step closer to actually being able to connect to anyone, and that is what I really want".
> 
> So there were some dampers, sure, but it was still a great day. I should really start doing more things, even if it means doing them alone. Who knows, maybe I can connect to someone some day purely by accident just by spending some time outside this ****ing prison cell or a room once in a while.


Hey, at least you got outta the house and had a fairly good time. Keep doing that and you'll eventually feel comfortable enough to talk to someone new, even if its just a greeting.

Cleaned my room and tool box watched the AHL outdoor game(Binghamton lost:blank) watched some NCIS and my buddy is coming up to watch the fights tonight. Also I'm actually really looking forward to school Monday, I'm actually gaining friends that I talk to outside of school as well.


----------



## laura024

I helped my mom do things around the house. She just had foot surgery so she needed it.


----------



## mechuga

I went to an ice cream social thing for my station, and ended up staying to tape a segment for my show. I even stayed when I knew I was going to be the only girl there, which would have scared me way too much before. :]


----------



## brina5881

*Ok, I can do this one.*

Yesterday, I told my lil bro. about my S-A-D. Instead of telling me what I didn't wanna hear, he listened and supported me and said he'll be there for me when I need him even though he lives in Cali. Then told me his girlfriend made a suggestion to him about finding a big home so me & my mom could live with them. She said she really likes us and wouldn't mind the company in case my brother is out on deployment *(he's in the military).* I asked him if he mind, he said he was tired of living alone in Cali without his girlfriend (*she's in the military too*) but most of all, he missed me & my mom. He said he would like to take care of us for a change *(because I stayed home took care and helped our mom financially while he joined the military).* That invitation shocked me but made me so happy.


----------



## steelmyhead

Went to the park & found a beautiful grass covered hill with a trail. Weather was pretty good too


----------



## Miss Meggie

Got a 38 out of 40 on a test in Wines class. 
I studied for 20 hours from Friday night to Monday night.
So I currently have a 99.5 in the class.
This is the class at my school with the highest fail rate. 
Of course, I still have two weeks before it's over. Another test on French and Italian wines. I _think_ I'll be fine if I study for another 20 hours this coming weekend! 
And the final is openbook!


----------



## Zelka

Briefly said hi to someone at yoga, tried a new restaurant, tried a new meditation class.


----------



## AussiePea

Had a meeting in the city with a recruitment officer who was very friendly and helpful!


----------



## Thomas Paine

A couple of things.


----------



## wraith

I found this image: http://artfiles.art.com/images/-/Everything-Will-Be-OK---Unknown-Magnet-C11750616.jpeg


----------



## Black_Widow

Testing out a negative prediction (as part of practising a CBT technique) did me alot of good today - as by acting against it I found that though it wasn't entirely unfounded - the experience didn't turn out anywhere near as badly as I imagined it would!


----------



## odd_one_out

I got my first applicant for a personal care assistant. I will interview her sometime in the next few weeks with the help of my social worker. Although nerve-wracking, the process, and being in an employer's position, should also give me much greater insight into job applications and interviews in general.


----------



## mooncake

Did a presentation today. Granted, I just sat there and basically read straight off my sheet but considering my first impulse was to try and get out of it as soon as I found out about it, I think I can class it as an achievement!


----------



## Positive future

A woman on my son's "walking school bus" - her dog died yesterday. I was able to respond appropriately by saying "I am so sorry" and giving her a hug which I could tell she really appreciated as she didn't want to let go and was crying. Then I gave her some space, which I think (?) was the right thing to do.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Chatted with a good person, felt this enormously heavy weight lift slightly today. Haven't cried at all today and dont really feel like it.


----------



## Positive future

I responded appropriately to an acquaintance. Her dog died yesterday. I said "I'm sorry" and gave her a hug. She appreciated the hug.


----------



## seastar

My new dress kicks ***. I even went and tried it on in the changing rooms like a real life normal person! It's white with large pink flowers and black trimming and a sweetheart neckline. It looks amazing. And I found a cute heart shaped ring in Topshop ♥


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went for a game of pool with some the guys from work, I won three and lost three, a little awkward in parts but overall I enjoyed myself.


----------



## GnR

^^^ Sore losers eh!


----------



## Deathinmusic

irishK said:


> Well, I understand the disappointment, but really...
> 
> and Finland got bronze. See how excited they were. That's the spirit.


Yeah but don't they say that you win the bronze whereas when you get silver you lose? In hockey.


----------



## pita

Goooooold!


----------



## Joel

Parked redonkulously far out from my class tonight, but then found a quarter on the ground a few steps from my car.


----------



## Thomas Paine

irishK said:


> A little something called a gold medal for Canada women's hockey. Wish the US would smile a little. Silver's not so bad.


pfft...

That's all.


----------



## shadowmask

The smelly dude sitting beside me finally got up and left.


----------



## solasum

I got a 2200 dollar scholarship for a study abroad program (haven't found out yet if I've gotten into the actual program) !


----------



## mechuga

Today was the first time I got solid proof that all of the work and energy I have put into fighting social anxiety has been making an impact =]


----------



## GnR

Got a much needed haircut. Currently eating mac and cheese.


----------



## tavery1

Found out my parents want to move, even though its further away from my older brother and grand parents it would be to somewhere in the Carolina's near Camp Lejune to be near my middle older brother. Which I am all for a chance at a new beginning where everyone doesn't already have a preconceived notion of me

Also it snowed a ton so I had a snow day two days in a row and I took the truck out and drove around back roads that weren't plowed at the time.


----------



## broseph

Asked this girl sitting next to me in class a question. Went on chatroulette with my webcam on.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Well the weather is a hot mess, but it's FRIDAY.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I missed a FREE Muay Thai one on one lesson. That sucked seeing as I went through great pains on the sympathy scale to secure it. Told the gym I had a learning disorder hehehe.....I had a laugh with my sister about all the boys chasing her and helped her guilty thoughts of leading them on subside.


----------



## laura024

I took care of the house and my mom.


----------



## AussiePea

Just been a really good day overall, and I have have SAS to thank for it. I love you people!!!


----------



## Noskat

I helped put together a benefit dinner with about 120 guests as part of a club at school, and I managed to be reasonably competent and social. Yay me!


----------



## steelmyhead

Got a phone call for an interview in another state! They want to fly me in next month. Also, I ran two miles. I could have run more but I don't want to be sore for work tomorrow. And I just had a klondike bar. And its supposed to rain tonight. And lets see, I asked to get my updated gym membership card. And I figured out the secret to running longer is in my breathing technique.


----------



## crazaylulu

I went out to lunch with three of my classmates ( 2 girls & 1 guy). It was pretty fun.. I was pretty nervous though since I am just getting to know these people better. I made it awkward because of my silence, but I did try to speak up a little more.. I even told a few jokes and made everyone laugh... Overall I think it went well and am gaining some more confidence in myself


----------



## lonelygirl88

my shoes arrived in the mail today, and i just tried them on and i loveee them. that just excited my mood.


----------



## Comatose

I had a swim at the beach and drank an ice cold coke, just an overall good day so far


----------



## AussiePea

Comatose said:


> I had a swim at the beach and drank an ice cold coke, just an overall good day so far


You cannot begin to understand my levels of jealousy.


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I finally managed to cross off a particularly longstanding item from my list of hopelessly romantic life goals. Only 8003 items left!


----------



## odd_one_out

I managed to read scientific research articles for the first time all week despite still experiencing psychomotor retardation. Luckily I don't have to figure out how to get food because my lovely friend is with me. I am also successfully staving off anxiety and mild depressive symptoms.


----------



## laura024

I woke up ready to start a new, productive day.


----------



## Thomas Paine

laura024 said:


> I woke up ready to start a new, productive day.


:high5 Me too.


----------



## wraith

I climbed another wall (goal) as in I went to the theatre and asked for showtimes. God that sounds so lame...


----------



## lonelygirl88

i just did some h/w on a sat night(sun morn)- never did that before.
i feel proud of myself.


----------



## PsyKat

I got to go outside for like 5 minutes tonight. I can NOT wait for Spring! I want to be able to go walk around outside for an extended period of time without freezing my face off, thanks.


----------



## odd_one_out

I really needed sleep last night because it felt as though my brain had ripped open and reality was falling apart. However, my young neighbours decided to party hard all night before moving out, and shouted and smoked below my window. Then the glorious rain and howling wind came and washed them away, allowing me to sleep.


----------



## Tweedy

I _told_ myself I was going to have a good day at work today... and I did!  My anxiety and depression were quite low. Not everything went perfectly but I was able to deal with it.


----------



## AussiePea

Tweedy said:


> I _told_ myself I was going to have a good day at work today... and I did!  My anxiety and depression were quite low. Not everything went perfectly but I was able to deal with it.


Amazing what can happen when you genuinely believe it.

I had a good day with friends playing poker and swimming!


----------



## slkjao

It hasn't happened yet but im going to get started on my hw that ive been putting off. Also ask my mom's bf to order for me some books i need for school online. Im going to also call my dad. Its going to be a phenomenally productive day.


----------



## odd_one_out

I pulled myself out of a huge rut, inspired by something random, and completed some serious research and writing.


----------



## laura024

Congrats everyone. :yay


----------



## tavery1

Lots of good things, had a long text conversation with a girl I've known for almost 4 years about life and stuff, that was last night into the early morning. 
Syracuse beat 'Nova last night, and today since my TV went completely dead my parents put a new 32in flat screen on their credit for me(which is super cool cause for the most part money is tight)


----------



## lonelygirl88

today is the last day of feb! woo one more month down.


----------



## Smitten

My jacket arrived in the mail. It's a bit too big, but oh well.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I read a chapter of one of my favorite books and got some cleaning done. All that during breakfast. 



Ospi said:


> Amazing what can happen when you genuinely believe it.
> 
> *I had a good day with friends playing poker* and swimming!


I wish I knew how to play poker. Maybe you could teach me. I think we should use real money too.

:twisted... :stu


----------



## AussiePea

lol, I didn't either, but after a few rounds you get the hang of it. Really fun when you get into it.

I had a weight lifted off my shoulders tonight. Few things which were never really cleared up but I have worked it out now, and I am happy with the result.


----------



## Dub16

I agreed to go away for next weekend, was a bit unsure whether to do it or not, but its all arranged now.

Feel glad already


----------



## Witchcraft

I feel happy and motivated for no apparent reason :boogie


----------



## Thomas Paine

Ospi said:


> lol, I didn't either, but after a few rounds you get the hang of it. Really fun when you get into it.
> 
> I had a weight lifted off my shoulders tonight. Few things which were never really cleared up but I have worked it out now, and I am happy with the result.


lol sorry, I was joking because I've actually played quite a bit and won some big online tournaments. But now I am letting you know so that nobody who knows me thinks I am really hustling you. :roll

That's a good feeling of getting something cleared up. I'm kind of feeling like that today too. Getting quite a bit done.


----------



## lonelygirl88

i just finished almost 40 textbook pages.


----------



## GnR

Its sunny and I'm working at the lake.


----------



## Lasair

I found a cafe open after 6 and got my hot chocolate fix


----------



## Dub16

jhanniffy said:


> I found a cafe open after 6 and got my hot chocolate fix


Yeah, Hot-Chocolate rules! With or without marshmallows


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl

March came in like a lamb her in the rocky mountain states. 57 for a high tomorrow. 53 today. :boogie


and, i remembered we change clocks soon. !!!!!:clap


*an extra hour of daylight!:yes*


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl

Dub16 said:


> Yeah, Hot-Chocolate rules! With or without marshmallows


thanks, Dub- for the reminder.

off to make a cuppa now.


----------



## Lasair

Dub16 said:


> Yeah, Hot-Chocolate rules! With or without marshmallows


Hot - chocolate does rule and always with marshmallows!!!!


----------



## jessthemess

i woke up lol


----------



## laura024

Got through a rather stressful day.


----------



## WineKitty

Long walk in the park.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I realized how close spring weather is to being here.


----------



## steelmyhead

I followed through on getting my updated gym membership, and returning a phone call.


----------



## complex

I ran three miles and it felt great oh and I went to the gym all by myself sounds silly but thats kinda big for me!


----------



## AussiePea

complex said:


> I ran three miles and it felt great oh and I went to the gym all by myself sounds silly but thats kinda big for me!


Well done! I am still too anxious to go to the Gym, I feel so self concious there for some reason.


----------



## Thomas Paine

^ Usually fewer people early in the morning.

-----

I'm feeling pretty optimistic today.


----------



## odd_one_out

I was assertive with my social worker. She knows about my friend and suggested getting her to help me deal with transactions when I start paying a personal assistant. I stated I was not happy about being forced to rely on someone else to do that.

I also received email feedback on a piece of writing by someone very critical, being told it reads very well.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I figured out how to kick my own ***. Since nobody in this town can do it for me.


----------



## Deathinmusic

irishK said:


> Am a bit horrified at the whole people staring thing because I always think they must think I run really funny :roll.... but I am going for a run OUTSIDE  and saying **** it.
> 
> Then I am hopefully going to drop off a resume. Then I will be comuing home to cry and throw up  But it will be accomplished.


That's awesome! :clap

Well maybe except the crying/hurling part but it's still awesome.


----------



## veron

I added a toy horse to my collection. Oh, and I think I discovered my new favourite store, lol.


----------



## lastofthekews

someone actually asked to go for a walk with me at work at lunchtime. Was a great feeling to have someone want to be in my company, and be happy to be seen in public with me. Actually felt normal and anxiety-free for once in my life


----------



## steelmyhead

Took my mom to an actual restaurant for lunch! I was able to order & pay for the meal myself.


----------



## metallica2147

I talked to a cute girl today!


----------



## laura024

Spent some time with my sister. We ended up joking around and having fun.


----------



## mechuga

My early morning class got canceled, and the midterm for it got postponed =]


----------



## Thomas Paine

Talked to one of my brothers about guitars and to the other about biology.  Plus I was in the same room with somebody else who I normally can't stand being around, and I was pretty comfortable and said a few words.


----------



## Thomas Paine

irishK said:


> Thats great  Me too. Just forced myself and got through it. Maybe every day will get a bit easier to find motivation.


Yup, just one small step at a time so you don't burn out. And try to enjoy it instead of keeping too many records and stats. I try to get in tune with my body and give it what it wants, when it wants it, but not too much. Then it will reward you very well.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a delicious three course food and wine pairing at one of the restaurants on campus. Sat with my friend Jeff and two other boys I don't really know but had a very enjoyable lunch.
I even drank wine, which I've never done before. (I don't drink.) Not all of it, mind you, as we had 7 different wines. But I did drink parts of each glass.


----------



## mrbojangles

i had a ten minute conversation with someone, i actually contributed too, whereas in the past i just stood there and nodded my head.


----------



## drexydefighter

I eat some fruits, I used to hate it
__________________
Tack Horse Trailers


----------



## Thomas Paine

I feel 21 again.


----------



## Dub16

I got over something that I desperately needed to get over.

Feels like a weight off my shoulders!


----------



## Seth26

This girl complimented my shirt today..THE girl if you know what I mean. I have about a million compliments I want to give her but find it difficult. She looks great and is happy and nice and smart every day..but I don't know how to say it. I don't think she even realises. Well I don't think I thanked her properly either..so thanks out there. I guess here is gonna have to do.


----------



## GnR

I don't smell like an ashtray .


----------



## Montner

I woke up at 4 am and went to work.


----------



## GnR

Good for you irish .


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I finished an assignment I've been putting off for ages, and I learnt to play losing my religion on my new mandolin =)


----------



## Miss Meggie

I took my final for Wines. Which means the class is *over*!
I think I did very well on the test too


----------



## Miss Meggie

So I just got my grade for Wines class: 92%!


----------



## TheOutsider

I took a shower and I ate more than I have been in this last week.


----------



## laura024

I bought apple juice. Yum!


----------



## quiet0lady

Spent the afternoon out in the gorgeous sun... spring is almost here :heart


----------



## Miss Meggie

Started a new class today: BOH Caternia (back of house, or kitchen, at the Italian restaurant Caterina d'Medici at school)! Had a really good day for the first day.
And since I switched to am classes, I'm done for the day! Instead of sleeping until 10, getting showered and dressed, heading to lunch, and then going to class until 9pm, I get up at 6.30, go to class until 2.30, and then have the rest of the day to myself!


----------



## ratbag

I felt a little more social than usual. Things aren't how I want them yet, though.


----------



## mechuga

I went to the mall with the guy I'm crushing on and actually had fun instead of hyperventilating :]


----------



## huh

My day went better than usual and I talked to more people than I usually do. I met with someone I haven't seen in over a year and went out to eat with them. I also finally got rid of my old car


----------



## Keith

Saw a beautiful girl working at the library


----------



## ilikebooks

I found a place to live this summer!


----------



## kos

The gambling gods have been very good to me as of late. Might have enough for a '10 Civic soon.


----------



## AussiePea

Went to a SAS meet!!!


----------



## quiet0lady

Ospi said:


> Went to a SAS meet!!!


Woo hoo that's awesome!  :boogie
..................

I was able to go for a run outside today because it was nice enough!


----------



## millenniumman75

I made it through a week with less SA than usual!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Tweedy

Ospi said:


> Went to a SAS meet!!!


Ahhh! :clap


----------



## caflme

I woke up without a headache... and my coffee seemed to stay hot longer lol... must have been drinking it faster I suppose lol. We have sunshine and blue sky.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I woke up and realised that I really _did_ hang out with my friend for 6.5 hours last night!


----------



## tutliputli

I received a wonderful compliment at work.  I also did a stupid amount of laughing today.


----------



## Phibes

I found this little audio clip of inspiration for myself:


----------



## AussiePea

tutliputli said:


> I received a wonderful compliment at work.  I also did a stupid amount of laughing today.


The best cure!!!!!!

I went to a house warming and chatted to complete strangers and generally had a great time!!! Another kick in the nuts for SA.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I got up the nerve to go to the store and by a pack of cigarettes. I think since I've been smoking since I was 13 and pretty much have my eating disorder under control, it is actually healthier for me. I still wish I'd never started, but what can you do.

I felt so balanced after just the first drag, it was like I went from paranoid to chill in a 5 seconds. Also it forces me to go outside every hour or so and get some sunlight. I think I'm just going to smoke the rest of my life and keep myself healthy through diet and exercise. I bet I outlive most nonsmokers too.


----------



## gg87

Got to sleep in today.



quiet0lady said:


> Spent the afternoon out in the gorgeous sun... spring is almost here :heart


 I'm jealous. I wish the weather was as good here.


----------



## pita

I tried a new breakfast cereal. It was delicious.


----------



## papaSmurf

pita said:


> I tried a new breakfast cereal. It was delicious.


Which one? You can't very well tell us that you tried something new and delicious and then be so coy about what it was.

----------------------------
It turns out that riding a unicycle in a densely populated area is a pretty hefty exposure. Probably should have seen that coming, but oh well.


----------



## AussiePea

Had a bacon, egg, sausage, onion, tomato and toast breakfast


----------



## yexi17

I went to my cousin's soccer game where I talked to all the other families as if I didn't have SA!


----------



## Keith

Got to watch some twilight zone and hangout with one of my best friends


----------



## Thomas Paine

Got to try Kona Coffee. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Witchcraft

was quite pleased with my complexion when I woke up :roll


----------



## my shell

well its not something that happened today it was a couple of days ago,i had to paticipate in this assessed practical thing in biology..that ive talked about previously, and i was so freaked out about it for ages,and it actually went ok,i couldnt believe it ,i got one anomolous result at the start as i was shaking a little but the rest of the results made sense and generally i think it went quite well ...i was so relieved....slightly irritated by the fuss i made about it before hand though,makes me see how irrational i can be.


----------



## GnR

Got to sleep in, and woke up just in time for a hockey game I didn't even know was gonna be on :clap. I love surprises.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^

exactly. I slept in and saw the game was on and to top it off, Burrows is fighting. It may be a good Sunday.


----------



## GnR

irishK said:


> ^
> 
> exactly. I slept in and saw the game was on and to top it off, Burrows is fighting. It may be a good Sunday.


 ya, although burrows fighting is never really fighting lol. At least he didn't pull the guy's hair.


----------



## huh

I was grocery shopping today and an item I had that was $8 was half off, but it wasn't marked as on sale when I grabbed it. Was a nice surprise =p Yes, my life is so boring I find grocery savings exciting...haha.


----------



## mhmt89

i went to cinema with my friend!more importantly i organised this event


----------



## Lasair

mhmt89 said:


> i went to cinema with my friend!more importantly i organised this event


:clap fair play!


----------



## Lasair

I'm so happy, I feel tired at a decent time for once!


----------



## laura024

I worked on a poem.


----------



## Dub16

jhanniffy said:


> I'm so happy, I feel tired at a decent time for once!


Aye, same here! Night Jan!


----------



## C 13

Red wine... and it's still happening :boogie


----------



## Miss W

I donated blood and was finally given a mars bar afterwards - I was getting sick of the kit kats.


----------



## sberkley

Planted pea's and lettuce ! Love growing !


----------



## Tweedy

A woman won best director at the Oscars! :boogie


----------



## laura024

I made a creative lunch with the ingredients I had  And it was good.


----------



## caflme

I got a job interview scheduled for 8 a.m. tomorrow morning.


----------



## Emptyheart

Blu said:


> cleavage, at work.


haha :high5


----------



## Emptyheart

Lol..i cleaned my closet..i feel like a huge weight has been lifted off me haha


----------



## intrikate

I had to read out a paragraph of writing in class today. My heart was racing and I really didn't think I'd be able to, but I managed it. And I felt a little better about myself after.


----------



## Lateralus

intrikate said:


> I had to read out a paragraph of writing in class today. My heart was racing and I really didn't think I'd be able to, but I managed it. And I felt a little better about myself after.


Good job! I was terrified of reading out loud in high school.


----------



## itsvj

I answered my phone when it rang last night(I don't do that usually).

It was a co-worker who knew I had been suffering a bout of insomnia, hoping that I have a good nights sleep.

Not only was it really cool of her, but now I want to be the kind of person who would make that simple sweet call. (baby steps, first I have to be the kind of person who answers a ringing phone)

V.J


----------



## quiet0lady

itsvj said:


> It was a co-worker who knew I had been suffering a bout of insomnia, hoping that I have a good nights sleep.


 Aw, what a nice coworker! 
...

Went to Anytime Fitness today right after work for once instead of waiting to go late at night when no one's there... which means I might make it to bed early tonight


----------



## quiet0lady

caflme said:


> I got a job interview scheduled for 8 a.m. tomorrow morning.


Good luck caflme! Hope it goes well


----------



## flyinginside

I got my GED certificate today.


----------



## Lateralus

flyinginside said:


> I got my GED certificate today.


Good job!


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

Kept up with my lectures (even though today were discussing the 'real' definition of Modernity) and met a fellow Iron Maiden fan, he saw my shirt and starting talking about their gig in 2008.


----------



## Neptunus

flyinginside said:


> I got my GED certificate today.


Congrats, man! :yes

Cop let me go, without even a written warning, after going 18 miles over the speed limit in a slow zone.


----------



## gg87

You did your part in helping those in need, myhalo. Awesome work.
Good job, intrikate. That can be tough. I know from experience.
Good luck with the interview, caflme.
Congrats on getting your GED, flyinginside.

It was nice to hear from a friend that I haven't talked to in quite some time today.


----------



## AussiePea

Interview went well today! Thought I think he was just a resume pusher, but at least I will move onto the interview with the company.


----------



## SusanStorm

I went to my lecture today,all though I decided to drop that one and enroll and another one because (a) the subject does not seem interesting and (b) did not really like the lecturers teaching style.
Also I went to a tryout class for yoga and that was fun.I was clumsy but I've never done it before. Think I'm going to sign up for it


----------



## Miss Meggie

Nothing good happened today. Yet. I've just woken up.
But last night I hung out with my friend Frank again for about 4 hours.


----------



## C 13

One of my students told me I'm a really good tutor after my class.


----------



## flyinginside

Thank you, Lateralus, Neptunus, and gg87.


----------



## Lasair

I found the book I was looking for in the library and didn't have to ask


----------



## Dub16

I had to have a meeting with 2 people I'd never met before in work (lasted 45 minutes), and for some reason I didnt feel anxious at all during it.


----------



## Lasair

Dub16 said:


> I had to have a meeting with 2 people I'd never met before in work (lasted 45 minutes), and for some reason I didnt feel anxious at all during it.


:boogie


----------



## Dub16

jhanniffy said:


> :boogie


thanks Janette!  (ps, that little smiley dances just like me!!)


----------



## my shell

i answered a question maths class sort of spontaneously,lol it was so wierd...maths class isnt my favourite place to be..and alot of people in the class are more intelligent than me,and then we were doing trigonometric identities and the teacher was like bla..bla..what is sine feta when such and such and i knew...and other people werent answering,and the teacher looked at me as im in the front row and i just kinda said the answer without being forced to..and he was like sorry what..cos my voice is so damn quiet and then without dieing with embarassment i said it again and he was like yes that correct and he had this suprised look on his face as if to say wow..she can talk and possibly has signs of having a brain cell.i cant believe ive written a paragraph about answering a question in class..lol..such a small thing,but it felt really cool lol


----------



## mechuga

I bounced back from the rut I've been in since Saturday =]


----------



## Indigo Flow

the vampire diaries is on! and thats a good thing!


----------



## Cheeky

I went for coffee break with 5 other coworkers this morning, including one manager whom I nearly made spit his coffee out with laughter - twice


----------



## AussiePea

Cheeky said:


> I went for coffee break with 5 other coworkers this morning, including one manager whom I nearly made spit his coffee out with laughter - twice


Living up to your name aye!!!!! :b Well done!

WellI woke up after a good sleep!!


----------



## VIncymon

I took blood test samples from the mother of a girl I knew at school today. I didn't hint the slightest sign of nervousness. In fact when I asked her if she was ready, she said:
"Well, since you didn't flinch [as I inserted the needle] why should I."


----------



## Cheeky

Ospi said:


> Living up to your name aye!!!!! :b Well done!
> 
> WellI woke up after a good sleep!!


You know it! And well done to you for starting your day on a positive note =)


----------



## Lasair

I found out I have no college tom yay!!!


----------



## Hello22

i felt going comfortable going into the library 2day, got chatting to strangers about journals (lol the excitement), and got a lot of project work done.


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ gl irish


----------



## AussiePea

Well done Hello and Irish!!!!!! best of luck!


----------



## GnR

irishK said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks Lonelygirl and Ospi. Im going to need it I think. It is a big touristy place that has a call out for artists looking to sell their work. Now to banish the negative thoughts that say Im not good enough. grr.


You're definately good enough .


----------



## pita

Purolator brought my new computer HOORAY.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

A (female) Friend: Did you get a haircut?
Me: Umm no.
Friend: Oh, it seems there was something different about you. You look good.

It's been months,poerhaps over a year, since someone has complimented me about my looks.


----------



## sacred

got a letter in the mail from a person i did some work for basically saying they are happy with the quality of the work and will spread the word around. some people are so thoughtful.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a really nice appointment with my counsellor.


----------



## Lasair

my cousin just text me, not heard from her in ages and I'm usually the one to start the conversation. Missed her so much over the years - It feels a little good(don't let your mind wonder Janette)


----------



## Dub16

jhanniffy said:


> my cousin just text me, not heard from her in ages and I'm usually the one to start the conversation. Missed her so much over the years - It feels a little good(don't let your mind wonder Janette)


Good stuff! Always nice to get back in touch with someone and catch up


----------



## quiet0lady

SickPuppy said:


> I kicked butt at work today. Got thru 2 major projects before deadline & got a 3rd done early. And I had really good conversations with two of the operations managers, the first time I've really talked to anyone at work when I didn't have to in months. It wasn't a struggle to relate or fit in or be into the conversation like it sometimes is...everything just came really natural. My SA was bad today, but it was really easy to cope somehow. Why can't every day be like today...


That's great to hear SickPuppy!


----------



## laura024

I decided to donate a ton of my clothes to charity.


----------



## Lasair

taking a long walk with my camera really calms me down


----------



## Indigo Flow

college wasn't so bad but i don't want to go tomorrow


----------



## Miss Meggie

My only mistake today was my knife cuts for my fries: they were fatter than Chef wanted them to be. 
So a third day without getting screamed at!


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl

Miss Meggie said:


> My only mistake today was my knife cuts for my fries: they were fatter than Chef wanted them to be.
> So a third day without getting screamed at!


how much more training do you have lefft? 
i just cannot imagine teachers/trainers screaming at their students.:no then again, that is all i see on the food channel.....chefs yelling.

hope you have a screamed at freee week!!!!!


----------



## ratbag

Ospi made me an awesome avatar.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I played football with the guys after work, I didn't talk much but I scored two goals!


----------



## my shell

i get to go home early from school on wednesdays and i get a lay in tommorow........which is good although as soon as i get into school tommorow i will find my january exam result out which im probably going to have to retake but yeah um im focising on the positives...kinda


----------



## Cheeky

Watched 2 people who don't speak each others language communicate almost entirely in sports. It was beautiful. *tear*


----------



## Cheeky

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I played football with the guys after work, I didn't talk much but I scored two goals!


Way to go, that's what counts!


----------



## Thomas Paine

I came back home.


----------



## bowlingpins

The resident I work with said he was impressed I knew some random, obscure fact. I hope this means a better evaluation. 
Also, these people I work with are such nice people. Makes me sad that I get to work with them for only a week :-( ....tomorrow's the last day.


----------



## Melinda

Found out that a paper I thought was due on Monday of next week is in fact not due until Wednesday of next week : ) 

Also found out that I got an A on a paper that I can honestly say I worked harder on than any other paper I've ever written before. I can't wait to get a hard copy of it back tomorrow in class. I love knowing that all my work pays off sometimes! :boogie


----------



## Miss W

I survived my dental appointment and was complimented by both the dentist and dental hygienist for how straight my teeth are for someone who's never had braces.


----------



## Indigo Flow

the guy who always makes me feel awkward spoke to me today, and i spoke back to him without feeling awkward for once and it made me like him more


----------



## odd_one_out

The disability advocate lady has now joined everyone else in believing in my diagnosis more than me. Their consistency is pleasing.

Another person has applied for the PA job.


----------



## Dub16

Indigo Flow said:


> the guy who always makes me feel awkward spoke to me today, and i spoke back to him without feeling awkward for once and it made me like him more


Aye, I know what you mean, Its nice when you suddenly realise that you dont necessarily have to feel awkward round someone.

Next time you see him, remember how you coped well with it today. No reason why you cant keep doing that, and then apply it to other situations too!


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend came to the conclusion she had been neglecting me as a person during our relationship, focusing on everything else instead (e.g., my practical needs). This is a great relief because I have been doubting my perceptions for months and assuming I am simply an ungrateful git. 

It also confirms my initial thoughts were correct: that the cause of our relationship breakdown was that we had a patient-carer one.


----------



## laura024

I walked around in the park on this lovely day.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got all of my prep done before service today.
I was fairly proud of myself for getting it all done; I'd a lot of work to do and am the only person on the station.


----------



## CandySays

Went to the Melting Pot with my mom, brother, and his girlfriend today. Ahhhh, so gooood! xD


----------



## papaSmurf

The joy within my heart today can only be expressed through the magic of gifs:


----------



## AussiePea

^^ rofl

Got an invite to hang out tonight, anxious but happy.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

A cute girl gave me the classic signs of attraction: playing with hair, smiling too much, not being able to really get it together. It's impossible for me to ask her out (and it might just all be in my head), but it's nice for the tables to be turned for once.


----------



## AussiePea

STKinTHEmud said:


> A cute girl gave me the classic signs of attraction: playing with hair, smiling too much, not being able to really get it together. It's impossible for me to ask her out (and it might just all be in my head), but it's nice for the tables to be turned for once.


That's awesome, I hope for someone to do that to me one day lol, confidence wonders!


----------



## leonardess

another epiphany. I really can't take many more of these, however good they are. They're so draining.


----------



## Melinda

I forgot to write this yesterday: 

I got a job interview and I got invited to a party dinner. I was so massively happy yesterday despite all the stress. : ) Today the best thing that has happened so far is I'm getting to spend the morning with my boyfriend, who is currently out getting coffee for both of us. Yay coffee!:cup


----------



## pollster

I got my yearly bonus this year. Looks a lot better on paper then it will after taxes, but it's still money I didn't have before! A nice way to begin Friday.


----------



## pollster

And then I saw this, and it further improved my Friday.

Maybe I'll try that later...



papaSmurf said:


> The joy within my heart today can only be expressed through the magic of gifs:


----------



## tutliputli

I got complimented by a customer and colleagues at work


----------



## Lasair

I was pounced on to do my piratical first aid exam first today, didn't have time to let anxiety overcome me and did pretty well - was told I have a lovely manner


----------



## Popezilla

I talked to someone new.


----------



## El Sonador

Today I went to this interview for a job that I really really want, I was nervous at first but it went really good, if I were the interviewer I would totally hire me lol.


----------



## leonardess

I met this guy for the first time today. I invited him over. He's 21. He seemed really nice, and I am learning to trust my instincts on these things. I invited him over as I sensed he was a kindred spirit in several ways. 

i invited him over on the spur of the moment. he brought a couple of packs of Strongbow, and we just talked for over 5 hours. Yep, just talked. He is a really nice guy. He said he just wanted to talk to someone intelligent for a change. He just left, but said several times he was happy to stay as long as I'd let him. 

I know it sounds weird, but we just talked and laughed and had a great time. And now I'm tipsy. what a great experience. 

If anyone had told me that I would do such a thing just 5 months ago, I'd have said they were crazy.


----------



## papaSmurf

I saw a family of quail today! It was magical.


----------



## pollster

It's noon and 9C degrees and sunny, which is 10 degrees above normal for where I live this time of year. And it's going to be above normal temps all week. Woo hoo!


----------



## odd_one_out

I maintained extreme levels of self-control.


----------



## Sabriella

It was actually yesterday, but oh well. I played my first game of netball for over a year, and even though we got thrashed I had a great time and I really like my team. They all seem really nice and not really competitive (I didn't want to be in a competitive team this year).


----------



## Neptunus

I have the whole house to myself this weekend.


----------



## crazaylulu

well yesterday I got a letter in the mail. It was the results of a scholarship interview that I had last month. It was a success. A full scholarship to the uni Ill be attending in the fall! A def. triumph over SA .. because I really felt that I had done badly in the interview due to my anxiety.. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got to spend my weekend with my boyfriend. I've not seen him since Christmas because we live four hours apart. It was just wonderful to get to spend time with him, if only for two days.


----------



## ratbag

Well, this happened yesterday, but I saw my best friend for the first time in 2 months. We had a sleepover. Also, we made plans for next week. I forgot what it was like to have plans.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

**


----------



## Saekon

Had several conversations today with various people at school and I was able to hold myself pretty well. I embarrassed myself too, but I'm not as bothered by it as I once would have been.


----------



## ShyFX

Things are back to normal.


----------



## caflme

I woke up... that was good, my coffee seemed to stay hot longer than usual (or maybe I drank it faster) but that was good, oh and I heard from a friend this morning and that always makes me smile ... hmmm... guess that is about it for now.


----------



## quiet0lady

I didn't blow my phone interview this morning. :boogie


----------



## agatha

I attended an interview for a job today. Met a lot of nice people at the same place. Also sat on the roof for sometime and watched the stars.


----------



## laura024

I went to all 4 classes, including the new one I was nervous about.


----------



## leonardess

a meeting of great minds.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I can feel my libido getting closer to normal after coming off Zoloft yesterday. This was my first time on any SSRI and judging by this experience, SSRI's suck.


----------



## origami potato

A very productive day for me! I cleaned most of the apartment and tortured my dog with a bath.  Going to have some Chinese food for dinner and play a few rounds of Dr. Mario with the bf.


----------



## Tweedy

SA 'exposure' stuff:

- Ordered at Subway
- Picked up things I was going to buy in two shops, wandered around with them for a while and then decided not to buy them and left 
- Had a coffee in a cafe and asked them what time they were closing
- Initiated a short conversation with a sales assistant
- Made eye contact with someone walking towards me on the street 

:b Probably only a 2/10 level of anxiety for all of these, too!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

decided to say **** it and take a fun mini road trip.


----------



## Dub16

Ach nothin yet but its Patrick's Day here tomorrow so I'll be too drunk to type fer the next few days, so I just thought I'd get a few posts in now while I can see straight!


----------



## fictionz

Had the first meeting of the club I just joined at university. Met a lot of fun, cool, interesting people! Got to know some of them.

And we all sure enjoyed eating together the pizza the president bought for us!


----------



## Little Willow

Yesterday, I taught an adult education class and was very successful!


----------



## sash

Yay! My best friend from work called me today. I hadn't heard from him in forever.


----------



## odd_one_out

I felt exceptionally healthy; I cannot remember feeling this way for a prolonged period in years. I've been on the go since the early hours, starting and completing a statistical analysis, attending an appointment, helping people out, asking for and receiving advice, and feeling very little anxiety. 

There was no procrastination, worrying, or daytime napping...just exceptional levels of focus and energy. I am still not typical, though: sensory, social, and obsessional issues still there.


----------



## odd_one_out

Thomas Paine said:


> ^ That's great. What do you attribute the good mood to?


Possibly my break up last week.


----------



## Saekon

During sports, some guy kept cutting in line, I eventually got pissed off at him, and instead of just letting it go like I normally would I called him an idiot to his face, he probably felt bad after because he tried to be friendlier. I'm happy I actually did something instead of just turning a blind eye.

This happens at the canteen as well, and it pisses me off so much.


----------



## Dub16

I found out that if you just have a wee bit of belief and throw yourself in the deep end then things can seem so much better.

Honestly, Dont hide away, just throw yourself into the stuff that scares you most.

Nothing venture, nothing gained.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Solved my earlier dilemma: I went outside in the beautiful 62 degree weather and read for a bit, then took a nap in the grass.


----------



## Indigo Flow

I had to speak in front of everyone in my class and i felt good!!

I didn't even go red!


----------



## laura024

Indigo Flow said:


> I had to speak in front of everyone in my class and i felt good!!
> 
> I didn't even go red!


Congrats!

A few good things happened today. I'm so happy right now.


----------



## Keith

Went for a walk in the beautiful weather were having I cant believe its march in new england it was so warm today!


----------



## Dub16

Its just after midnight here. So hopefully the new day will beat the one thats just ended.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

My friend's girlfriend told me that I look "huge" yesterday, which is nice. So I went ahead and wore a tight t-shirt today. I felt like I looked pretty good, so I went ahead and took some pictures of myself for my okcupid profile, and they turned out pretty well. I'm thinking of whether or not to take down my other photos and leave up only this one picture, in which I look somewhat bad a**.


----------



## strawberryjulius

^ Why did you leave? 

I had a mocha hot cross bun today, it was pretty good.


----------



## caflme

I've been thinking about trying out the chat room.... but haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## AussiePea

We will not bite!! (well some of us)

I had a successful walk through the complex I am hoping to secure a job at!


----------



## Tweedy

caflme said:


> I've been thinking about trying out the chat room.... but haven't gotten there yet.


Hurry up! :boogie


----------



## Tweedy

Indigo Flow said:


> I had to speak in front of everyone in my class and i felt good!!
> 
> I didn't even go red!


Well done!!! :clap


----------



## caflme

That is GREAT Ospi... really hope that job works out... and I will try chat when I get back. My sis just called and I need to take my great niece a belt to her school... she forgot to wear one this morning and is not in compliance with the dress code :-S


----------



## origami potato

I rode the exercise bike for 30 minutes today.  Hard to work up the motivation when it all feels useless.


----------



## Dub16

I *think* I might have saved my friendship with someone who I thought I had lost


----------



## veron

My family complimented me on my cooking.


----------



## Miss Meggie

A girl in my class told me that her roommate would like to switch restaurants with me. Her roommate wants the Escoffier Room and is in American Bounty. I desperately wanted to avoid E-Room and really wanted Bounty. So we're going to switch, which totally made my day!


----------



## shyvr6

I don't know my specific grade on my final, but I know it's above a C which means I passed the class. Yay! :clap


----------



## ShyTiger

Got an A for English and went to McDonalds 

Though the day went downwards later on..


----------



## laura024

I chatted with a fellow pet owner.


----------



## caflme

SickPuppy said:


> I got on the scale this morning & realized I lost 28 pounds in the last 6 months. Holy crap. That's a good thing, but I'm not working out. Hope nothing's wrong with me. I'm now 5'11'', 175 pounds. Probably need to drop another 15 or 20, & I'll be good.


That is awesome... congrats.


----------



## quiet0lady

Beautiful day.


----------



## odd_one_out

I dragged myself to an appointment feeling awful and disabled, and still do. However, I spoke assertively to 2 people and sat near others afterwards. Today, I also received critical feedback on my past writing, being told there was very little wrong with it, that it was grammatically correct, and I have no problem with writing.


----------



## caflme

Enjoyed the concert last night - went to see Foreigner. I had to leave a half hour early and take a few breaks... soooo overwhelming... but it was a good concert and I had fun.

OK so it wasn't TODAY... but it was in the last 24 hours... hope it counts.


----------



## Montner

It's friday so I don't work tomorrow woot!


----------



## Dub16

I got asked out for a night out and said Yes again, that's 3 times in a row now. Instead of sitting in and feeling sorry for myself, I'm finally starting to accept social invitations and I'm not even anxious about going this time.

Finally a wee bit of progress. At last!


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out.


----------



## Indigo Flow

last day of college for 4 weeks


----------



## Hello22

*Something good that happended yesterday*: Got my 25,000 word thesis printed, bound and submitted, yay! What a relieve. I have had that thesis hanging over my head for seven long months now, so good to have it finished with. Now i don't know what to do with myself, lol! (and i'll have one less thing to complain about, he he!)


----------



## laura024

I got out of math early.


----------



## Needshelp

I went for a run yesterday!

I will try do it again today in a few hours!


----------



## origami potato

I went out for some delicious gelato with my (soon to be) mother-in-law.  Mmm chocolate velvet.


----------



## Lasair

First aid exam went really well


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

went to a get together and played California Kickball. I lasted about 30 minutes and decided to watch lol. Talk about performance anxiety. Now going to watch a cheesy silly no brainer movie.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Completed another drawing, which now makes that 12 in total.

I'm also probably going to finish Death Note tonight. Thank goodness.


----------



## Neptunus

I had the whole office to myself today. It was such a nice, sunny day. I left the front door open and enjoyed the breeze and free highspeed.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I woke up in my friend's bed after 10 hours of peaceful sleep.


----------



## caflme

Miss Meggie said:


> I woke up in my friend's bed after 10 hours of peaceful sleep.


^Very Nice

I got most of my lawn mowed... and still have energy and plans to finish the rest of it after this break.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The sun shone, the world turned, I immersed myself in the water that blankets planet earth.


----------



## stars

Classes were canceled for today


----------



## mcmuffinme

i had a successful conversation with a co-worker. i felt normal for like two-seconds. we talked about her crazy manager, and i related it to the moving waiting. Yay! 

i feel bad that that's such a feat for me, but whatever. it's something.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

running while frustrated and sad and misunderstood is the best workout ever


----------



## Indigo Flow

I'm always happy when a certain person comes online ... 

but who is it!? that is the question...


----------



## New

I got some mail from my old college today, I earned my first degree~! It is only an associate's degree and I seem to be the only person proud of it, but yay~ I put in my application ages ago, so it is nice to have confirmation that it will be granted to me for sure in May. Yay, it feels good to have something to show off to potential employers, it is something that will stay with me for the rest of my life~


----------



## Miss Meggie

I went to get free Rita's Italian Ice in celebration of the first day of spring, then sat outside on my gorgeous campus and read for a bit with my friends. Then we went to Courtside Cafe while Ben got a burger. 
When we got back, my friend Frank asked me a question about my anxiety. I got a little sad when I started thinking about the answer, so I laid down on his bed for a few minutes. He gave me a big hug and apologised for making me sad. (It wasn't his fault though, just my negative thinking.)


----------



## El Sonador

Today, I met some old friends for a cup of coffee for the first time in a long time, it was wonderful, we talked and watched Real Madrid playing and winning the match, we had lot of fun, so we agreed to make this a weekly thing


----------



## Deathinmusic

I gave money to a beggar. It made me feel good. Afterward I thought I should give like twenty bucks to a beggar some day, it would really make their day.


----------



## Montner

well I guess it would be last night technically, anyway I had a sexy dream about a guy who I think was the grave robber from repo! I es so lucky!!! :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I made lunch for me and my dad, warm duck salad with sauted potatoes, sugar snap peas and a redcurrant sauce, It was delicious. I surfed down the line for the first time ever. And I watched The fantastic Mr Fox, it's my new favourite film


----------



## kiwismile

I found a song that made me want to dance. And that brought me (at least halfway) out of feeling down. It also inspired me.


----------



## papaSmurf

kiwismile said:


> I found a song that made me want to dance. And that brought me (at least halfway) out of feeling down. It also inspired me.


Which song? You can't rightfully mention such a wonderful song and then not tell us what it is!


----------



## kiwismile

papaSmurf said:


> Which song? You can't rightfully mention such a wonderful song and then not tell us what it is!


It's "Kiss of Life" by Friendly Fires. I love the dancing in the video. And the drums. And the lyrics - okay, I love the whole thing.


----------



## Melinda

My grades came in!!! I got two B+ and one A :boogie


----------



## electrocutee

my boss told me he was lucky to have me cos i'm doing such a great job


----------



## fictionz

I was told, probably a couple of days ago not today though, that I am somewhat cool. em, probably because I said I play a lil bit of guitar.


----------



## caflme

^That is really good - I read it... I liked the message that I heard in it too... hope it was the message that was intended.

----------------

My great niece (my niece's oldest daughter who just turned 18 is coming to live with me today until the end of the school year. She got out of a really bad school and by living with me she can finish up this year at a good school with less problems and will be able to focus on getting good grades and staying out of trouble so she can end the year (her Junior year in high school) on a positive note and be able to start next year (her senior year) the right way. I'm nervous but I know it is the absolute best thing for her mentally, emotionally, spiritually, physically and educationally... I'm just so glad she is willing and wanting to make these sacrifices to be able to go to college and put her education first.


----------



## Indigo Flow

I got £200 worth of euros  for when i got to disneyland paris tomorrow, so i will se you all when i get back friday


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

I bought a new coffeemaker, and it's awesome, brews good coffee, (has the option of a clorine filter), and a shiny blue digital clock/LED light XD


----------



## origami potato

Oh wow! You guys are doing wonderful, awesome things!  

I just wanted to say my bf surprised me with a iced chai and a loaf of pumpkin bread from Starbucks. Love the stuff, can't give it up. :b At least it isn't soda anymore.. not that it's any better. haha


----------



## leonardess

pulled a sickie and got some REAL work done.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I did quite well in class today, despite the fact that my partner was suspended and I'm now on a pretty tough station alone.


----------



## Steve123

I'm eating one of the greatest pizzas I've ever made. OOOOOMMMMGGGGGYUMMMMMZZZZ!!


----------



## quiet0lady

A bike ride on a sunny day :heart


----------



## kiwismile

I'm going grocery shopping with my grandma later. I don't know why, this always makes me happy.


----------



## Montner

I decided not to be a counselor. Furthermore I decided to become a fitness instructor, for now. Bwah ha ha ha haaa.


----------



## papaSmurf

kiwismile said:


> I'm going grocery shopping with my grandma later. I don't know why, this always makes me happy.


Hahaha, I love doing this as well.
-------------------------------------

I went for a walk with a friend today, twas grand.


----------



## Indigo Flow

I shaved my legs lol


----------



## Benji90

Today I found just a small change can make all the difference in my thought pattern. 

oh and turned up to all my lectures today lol


----------



## papaSmurf

Benji90 said:


> Today I found just a small change can make all the difference in my thought pattern.


I read that as "smell change" just now, and was very confused.


----------



## laura024

Talked to an old professor.  God I missed seeing that crazy man at an even crazier time in the morning.


----------



## steelmyhead

I've been getting a lot of sleep recently. I think my left arm was able to fully heal


----------



## matty

I cycled to work because I had to and got to work feeling pretty awesome. I was so tired after last night and normally I would have talked myself out of riding but today I didnt have the choice. My sore tired body enjoyed it.


----------



## matty

Thanks 

Did you dog love it or hate it? 

I remember when I had a dog growing up. I would take him for a run and he would love the first half pulling at the lead. But I would have to drag him home the last few kms. He just went out too hard, got too excited lol


----------



## strawberryjulius

It didn't last long but I felt really good when I was on the treadmill today.


----------



## Emptyheart

Saw an old friend at work


----------



## odd_one_out

I attended my appointment, even with constant back pain. It went well. I did not mind too much about my speech and body-language appearing odd.


----------



## mcmuffinme

i'm doing well in statistics, and realizing that i thought i was bad at math when i really never was. i got an 'F' in math in the fourth grade and i think after that i've always felt really insecure about it...but now i'm taking statistics, and i'm doing great.

and i got an 'A' in my algebra II class a few semesters back. i never thought i could say i am alright at math, but it might also be because i put a lot of time into it, ask questions when needed and stay on top of things as the course advances. 

i hope i keep doing alight


----------



## lonelygirl88

Thomas Paine said:


> My Grandma is out of the hospital.


sorry to hear she was in, but nice that she is out.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Made plans with former/re-acquainted friend to see a movie in the near future :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out

Took some advice and had a relaxing day without guilt, drew, then (unsubtly) managed to obtain a back rub for my back pain.


----------



## pita

I presented my paper and it didn't go as badly as I thought. In any case, my senior seminar class is now OVER and that is awesome. I'm a tiny bit closer to graduation.


----------



## origami potato

Woohoo!  

My bf visited me for lunch today and I called my dad in what's been probably a month now. Going to see him(WY) my mom(NE) and my ex(CO) again in April.  Yay visiting!


----------



## matty

pita said:


> I presented my paper and it didn't go as badly as I thought. In any case, my senior seminar class is now OVER and that is awesome. I'm a tiny bit closer to graduation.


Awesome, so glad the presentation went well.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Took some advice and had a relaxing day without guilt, drew, then (unsubtly) managed to obtain a back rub for my back pain.


Nice, wish I could obtain one of those (the backrub) - subtly or unsubtly. Hope it was a good long one.


----------



## GnR

I ran yesterday and today my legs aren't that sore. And not because I wasn't given 'er. I will slowly get in shape .


----------



## caflme

pita said:


> i presented my paper and it didn't go as badly as i thought. In any case, my senior seminar class is now over and that is awesome. I'm a tiny bit closer to graduation.


yay!!!!


----------



## laura024

I felt very floaty, like that whole Cloud 9 experience people speak of.


----------



## steelmyhead

Ate a whole bunch of pizza, then drank a whole lot of water.


----------



## caflme

^^^ YAY!!! Glad to hear this.

I found a packet of hot chocolate I didn't know I still had and put it in my coffee this morning... yummy extra treat.


----------



## fictionz

I actually understood Genetics today. Yahoo!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I got a decent nights sleep.


----------



## Toad Licker

One of the kids we had over went home, ya it's not much but it makes me smile.


----------



## caflme

^that is EXACTLY how I feel when my son's friends leave after a sleep over. Thank you for helping me not feel like the only one.

I fake it real good for him and his friends... I order pizza, make popcorn, make sure there is soda and cotton candy... small cans of whipped cream for each kid... sleeping bags all over the living room floor... the whole deal... movies to watch... then I run and hide in my room and shut the door and read or listen to music and just check on them every hour under the pretense of getting something from the kitchen. Once they are all asleep I tiptoe through and pick up the debris and put stuff away and go to bed. STresses me the heck out but I can't let him suffer for my shortcomings - or what I perceive as my shortcomings.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Jut switched from the restaurant I _didn't_ want to work at to the one I really _did_ for the last 6 weeks before I graduate.


----------



## steelmyhead

I found a great leg and toe stretch.


----------



## matty

Miss Meggie said:


> Jut switched from the restaurant I _didn't_ want to work at to the one I really _did_ for the last 6 weeks before I graduate.


Awesome Meggie  I know how much you wanted it.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

It wasn't today, but a few days ago, I finally took a good picture for the first time in my life. Granted, I'm wearing sunglasses and it's really shadowy, but it's still me! I put it up on facebook, and one of my friends complimented it. Another friend called me up today to hang out this weekend and complimented me again. Granted, they're two dudes, and I'd prefer certain single women to compliment me, but hey, still feels nice. The picture went up on my online dating profile, and instead of getting 2 visits a week, now I'm getting 2 visits a day. As an experiment, I just deleted all my other photos on my profile, and I'll see how it works.


----------



## leonardess

I slept. 

I needed only the timed release melatonin tablet just before going to bed, and i was out by 10 if not before. 

The best thing about it was i slept straight through until 4am, which is a solid 6 hours - that's very good for me. but the best thing about it? No waking up at all and having to take a sublingual. And this after a night of disturbed sleep (thanks, wine) which normally would have thrown me off for who knows how many nights. 

I really think this might be a turning point for me!


----------



## matty

STKinTHEmud said:


> It wasn't today, but a few days ago, I finally took a good picture for the first time in my life. Granted, I'm wearing sunglasses and it's really shadowy, but it's still me! I put it up on facebook, and one of my friends complimented it. Another friend called me up today to hang out this weekend and complimented me again. Granted, they're two dudes, and I'd prefer certain single women to compliment me, but hey, still feels nice. The picture went up on my online dating profile, and instead of getting 2 visits a week, now I'm getting 2 visits a day. As an experiment, I just deleted all my other photos on my profile, and I'll see how it works.


Sweet dude. Any chance of that pic making a feature on sas?


----------



## fictionz

Second counseling session today, made me think about certain things.
I should embrace myself more! Everything positive and negative and anything in between.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

matty said:


> Sweet dude. Any chance of that pic making a feature on sas?


Probably not. I'd rather not have one of my students know I post on this site and actually looking up all the crap I write on this board. Maybe I'll make it available on my profile for friends to see though.


----------



## Benji90

Finished my assignment and now I have 3 weeks off uni.

Time to relax


----------



## power2theweak

The sun was shining!!!


----------



## bowlingpins

I have a free weekend because I worked the last 3. I hope I don't waste it.


----------



## origami potato

Discovered that there is indeed a nice walking trail by our apartment complex! It's hidden nicely in all the trees, I'm definitely going to be using it more often! (I hate circling the buildings with my dog and possibly running into people who want to "pet the cute puppy" ughhhh)


----------



## steps

Got to chill out and listen to some music.


----------



## odd_one_out

I emerged from my dark, solitary sanctuary of the last few months into the full glare of a spring day, surrounded by hundreds of people and their din, and pushed through the crowds to get a passport photo taken. It was awful; the guy had no artistic or technical bent: the unidirectional lighting created a convict who vaguely resembled me but who was at least 5 years older.

My friend suggested a photo booth at the supermarket, so I power walked my way through the crowds and got the more artistically inclined machinery to create an accurate portrait.


----------



## bowlingpins

LaRibbon said:


> I'm just had a brief moment where I actually looked forward to waking up in the morning:wtf


the wtf smilie made me laugh.

Good for you.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I WAS THE LAST MAN STANDING IN CHATROOM!!!!!!! 

That either makes me the most boring tosser alive or a seasoned veteran on the social frontlines. I don't care, you make your own minds up.

Oh and I can now pump out 3 round kicks per second.


----------



## GnR

I woke up after 8 hours of sleep, in my own bed, with no hangover:yay:banana:clap.


----------



## laura024

I felt alive for a few minutes this morning.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went for a surf and got hit on the head by my board and now I can't stop smiling?


----------



## GnR

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I went for a surf and got hit on the head by my board and now I can't stop smiling?


Haha, maybe that's what I need, a good smack upside the head.


----------



## GnR

irishK said:


> talked on camera for youtube (good thing) but I am too chicken **** to make them public. (not so good thing)


I'll give you canucks playoff tickets if you do.

Edit: That was a lie. Even if I had any I wouldn't give them to you. But you should do it anyways.


----------



## Indigo Flow

fredbloggs02 said:


> *I WAS THE LAST MAN STANDING IN CHATROOM!!!!!!! *
> 
> That either makes me the most boring tosser alive or a seasoned veteran on the social frontlines. I don't care, you make your own minds up.
> 
> Oh and I can now pump out 3 round kicks per second.


LOL aww


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Thomas Paine said:


> What's it like surfing in Ireland? I am imagining it's freezing cold. Must be a huge natural high when you combine the cold water with the joy of surfing, plus the physical exercise.


It's great man, the water was about 8ºC today but when you've got a 5 ml wetsuit on with gloves booties and a hood, it's only really really cold when your exposing your genitals to the nice folks out for a walk on the beach as you struggle out of your neoprene in the carpark :no. "Its cold!" I keep trying to tell them, but they never listen.


----------



## GnR

^^^ And hell hath no fury...


----------



## GnR

Thomas Paine said:


> ^no it don't. I've learned that the hard way. Several times.
> 
> I wonder if she's reading this and plotting already. :um
> 
> If so, you know we love you IrishK. I hope you know lol.


 Ain't that the truth. You'd think I woulda learned after like the 5th or 6th time. You crazy ladies (not you irish).


----------



## Deathinmusic

I reached out to some people online today, kind of a big thing for me

Went out and got a really good pizza, only way too big - and the moron I am, I ate the whole thing lol

Arranging my music collection while listening to the Beatles - some might find this boring, I find it a wonderful use of time lol

Making a youtube vid later showing some of my music gear

I feel good today


----------



## Dub16

^^ Good man! Thats the stuff!

I found me phone! Aye, there was the chance that I had lost my 4th phone in 4 weeks but I found it under my bed. In your face Vodafone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lasair

Dub16 said:


> ^^ Good man! Thats the stuff!
> 
> I found me phone! Aye, there was the chance that I had lost my 4th phone in 4 weeks but I found it under my bed. In your face Vodafone!!!!!!!!!!!


3in a week, I thought I was bad!


----------



## lonelygirl88

good weather made me feel better


----------



## giggles

nothing good happened today... worst day of my life defonitely


----------



## steelmyhead

^
I'm sure this is woefully inadequate, but maybe it will help: :squeeze

Went running in the park today! Only did a mile. I think I was running too hard.


----------



## shyguydan222

I talked myself into thinking good things that are going on in my life such as having an supportive family. I also had a break through (again) on positive self-talk. It has been a great day/ night so far :yes


----------



## Cleary

Didn't happen today, but yesterday I got a ton of clothing in the mail (forever 21) and they all fit yay.


----------



## millenniumman75

irishK said:


> :twak
> 
> That's for the Canucks tickets fib
> 
> :spank
> 
> That's just because you deserve it, both of you. But you shouldn't be smiling.


This is laugh #2! :lol GnR and Thomas Paine's exchange was #1 :haha.

I got out for some time in the sun. One hour! 30 minutes then a flip each side. My face! I feel it! I wore a red shirt today and it showed my shade change in my face. I am already tanning and that was only my second time out in the sun this spring!


----------



## fictionz

Got free fried chicken from my roommate!


----------



## lonelygirl88

i exercised for 30 mins earlier. it really revs the mood for the day. without caffeine i normally save it for the end of the day. glad i did it early.


----------



## odd_one_out

Got through most of the day without losing it, indicating I am stronger than in the past. We've decided to take me to the GP tomorrow, a couple of weeks early. That is if he is in; I am busy preparing--writing--as usual, just in case, which is therapeutic.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Just came home from an exhausting 2 hour hike. Now I am eating plain stuffing.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Seasoned croutons, yes. I am a bit of a salt addict I think.


----------



## compulsive dreamer

I ate a chocolate rabbit *-*


----------



## Delicate

I had a really bad day, just had a minor breakdown and I turned on the tv and "The Commitments" is on... it made me . Genius film.


----------



## lonelygirl88

irishK said:


> Just came home from an exhausting 2 hour hike. Now I am eating plain stuffing.


sounds like fun. i only got to hike once. no mountains to hike here 
plus it's a great feeling to stuff on stuffing after a workout like that lol


----------



## Miss Meggie

Had an _awesome_ day in New York City with my friend Ben.
We went to 5 restaurants, several vintage clothing stores, and walked around a lot.
Great day!


----------



## OregonMommy

Went to a Tennesse Williams play "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" today with my hubby. Enjoyable day out.


----------



## Rixy

I got an A in my English Mock Exam and I didn't even try. Imagine how well I can do when I actually revise for the exam?


----------



## caflme

Went to see my son's play at his Elementary School... he was on sound and lights and did VERY well for an 11 year old. I was real proud and the rest of the kids did good too. The teacher and I get on very well so her and I talked just the two of us afterward - she is real good about doing most of our stuff by email but I was glad I sucked it up and went to his thing... it meant a lot to him that I was there.


----------



## mcmuffinme

three good things have happened for me lately!

1. Anxiety meds are kind of working (I want to ask for an increased dosage, but semi-relief is...a relief)

2. My cat I thought for sure was dead came back! After a week without seeing my cat this neighbor kid told us he saw a cat get hit by a car and run off under a house. The cat's brother kept visiting under that house and after 8 days he came back one night meowing at the door. We think he was deflected from the car, but not actually hit. I was SOOOO happy! 

3. I got the night off of work so I can do my math homework. I shouldn't be happy because I need the money, but I hate going into work, lol. 

Life is alright for the time being 

oh and my friend called me to hang out again after not calling me for like 3 months. I still don't care for her friendship- she's kind of boring and stupid, but it's better than nothing as lame as that sounds.

....I'm just happy my cat's back!!!!


----------



## laura024

I decided to turn a negative experience into a positive and live for myself. Here's what I did today:
1. Easily avoided 2 offers to go home, both by two people I'd rather not see because they bring me down
2. Signed up for community service
3. Made definitive plans to study with a friend from class


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Somebody told me I seem like a very "positive" person today. I don't recall acting particularly positive, but I made a few jokes to cover up nervousness.


----------



## sansd

mcmuffinme said:


> 2. My cat I thought for sure was dead came back! After a week without seeing my cat this neighbor kid told us he saw a cat get hit by a car and run off under a house. The cat's brother kept visiting under that house and after 8 days he came back one night meowing at the door. We think he was deflected from the car, but not actually hit. I was SOOOO happy!


I'm glad your cat's okay.


----------



## matty

haha, nice video. So glad you made it into the gym. So will you be back at the gym?

Well done on the 160 leg press. It is amazing how fast you can build up strength in your legs. If you stick at it you will be surprised.


----------



## Deathinmusic

irishK said:


> I forced myself to face my fear of the gym today.
> 
> It was very difficult and actually started almost panicking on the way. It wasn't busy at all, but I felt extremely lost and actually wanted to leave once I got there.
> 
> Too make it worse, a guy was working out on a machine next to me and there was a mirror right in front if us and I could feel my face start burning. I couldnt even look in the mirror. It was so incredibly awkward. I was afraid he was going to make small talk but thankfully, like everyone else there, he didnt care.
> 
> To make things even worse, I had no idea how one machine even worked lol. I know about the normal equipment but this one was some ridiculous timetravel space ship workout complex structure. I must have sat there like a loser, but it dawned on me that why did it matter? I didnt need to pretend I knew exactly what I was doing and why should I? Dammit I made it to a gym at least and didnt head for the door. That in itself is something.
> 
> at least I wasnt this poor guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt stay long at all, maybe 40 minutes and I had to leave. It was so bright and the music was crazy loud and I felt completely exposed in alot of ways, but I survived. I didnt even think I would really go through with it. Its kind of a big deal. Like public speaking would be for some people.
> 
> I am sore and tired and my arms feel like jello.
> 
> Oh and I leg pressed 160. May not sound like much but helllooo. It's is for me.


:clap

that video was hilarious


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

It is yeah lol. I feel bad for him, but I have to laugh.


----------



## steelmyhead

^
Good job on getting to the gym!

Did a few laps around the most duck-filled pond I've ever seen. :teeth I should bring some bread next time.


----------



## fictionz

I simply felt good today.


----------



## origami potato

I'm going to win those ebay auctions and add more crap to my ever growing collection of awesome.


----------



## Dub16

I discovered that if you combine: Smoked Salmon, chives, sour-cream and brown bread, then it creates something that makes a regular sandwich look like a piece of dirt.

Aye, twas positively feckin magical. I will be calling it "The Dub16 Yum-Yum Special"


----------



## caflme

^^ wow, that sounds incredibly good... I'll have to try that for myself.

Hope Pumpernickel Rye bread will do - not sure what brown bread is over there.


----------



## Dub16

^^ Aye tis supposed to be brown soda bread, but give it a go, experimenting is half the fun!


----------



## caflme

Never seen brown Irish soda bread over here, not even in a bakery... but I've not been looking for it... will keep an eye out now.


----------



## origami potato

origami potato said:


> I'm going to win those ebay auctions and add more crap to my ever growing collection of awesome.


Bawahaha!! I won the one I wanted mostly, but lost the other. Awesome indeed! Note to self: bidding wars make me extremely nervous! ><


----------



## caflme

3 mile walk in 45 mins
2 hour nap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

It's snowing!!


----------



## Indigo Flow

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It's snowing!!


seriously!? :sus


----------



## mcmuffinme

carambola said:


> I'm glad your cat's okay.


Me too. I've been smothering him ever since, lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow

I got excited today lol about something


----------



## estse

I awoke and exclaimed "Sillage!"


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Started trying to expose myself to anxiety provoking situations again, and I gotta say that after only about a month of not doing it, it was pretty hard. Two very pretty girls were working out on the machine next to mine (back extensions), but they were extending their backs too much, which might lead to a lower back injury (I know because this happened to me when I was their age). When one finished her set, I said that she might want to watch out when she does those. Of course, I was shaking and my voice was too soft. Her friend stopped and asked me what I said, seemingly annoyed and asked me to repeat myself condescendingly (and seemingly angrily). But the other girl smiled and thanked me. I did try to smile and be animated.

After that I was still shaking and trying to fight the negative thoughts that the angry girl gave me with the fact that the other girl seemed appreciative. Then, I got in my car and played this song (and others like it) with the volume up and the window down to blast it all away:


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

I just started a new job, and spent today with the one manager who didn't seem like a pleasant person at all. After the time with her, I could actually see us being friends. I now feel less awkward in the office.

Plus, mmm, fresh Arby's curly fries...


----------



## kiwismile

My friend's baby was born! :boogie


----------



## pita

Free homemade sauerkraut. Yesssssssssssss.


----------



## GnR

Got my quad out of the shop and came home to find my Iron Maiden tickets in the mail :yes.


----------



## millenniumman75

Party on, Pita.
Party on, GnR! 

I ran six miles despite being tired and having a second long day.
Tomorrow - SUNNY and 21c/70F!


----------



## xAngelofDarknessx

I told my best friend about my social anxiety and she understood c:


----------



## lonelygirl88

pretty much done with my assignment...FINALLY...woo me
even if i had to start it at 1 in the morning lol.


----------



## odd_one_out

My pain is a testament to my love. My feelings of love are meaningful.


----------



## leonardess

^ yes. I don't think you ever have to worry about that. It is a good thing in a way, despite the pain of it.


----------



## lonelygirl88

i slept in really late


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I found out I'm off work all next week, that means I have 9 days free. I might go to france!


----------



## Hello22

I got called for two job interviews today! I better get something!


----------



## caflme

Hello22 said:


> I got called for two job interviews today! I better get something!


That's really great --- good luck... hope you get the one you want the most.


----------



## Hello22

caflme said:


> That's really great --- good luck... hope you get the one you want the most.


Thanks a million! Me 2! I havent really told anyone (apart from here) as i dont want to feel like a failure if i don't get anything!


----------



## caflme

^yeah, I can totally relate to that.


----------



## leonardess

ha - I rarely tell anyone I know face to face what my plans are anymore, for the same reason.


----------



## laura024

I saw my counselor.


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's parents seemed pleased to see me and commented on how healthy and good I looked!


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> My friend's parents seemed pleased to see me and commented on how healthy and good I looked!


^


----------



## Miss Meggie

My friend's kitchen opened on time today, and their food was _delicious_.
Their food was delicious yesterday, but they opened an hour and a half late. 
Which means everyone in the class failed for the day.


----------



## caflme

:yesMy headache is just now starting to go away after 14 hours... (sigh of relief)... my niece is helping make supper and things are leveling out.:yes


----------



## Delicate

Hello22 said:


> I got called for two job interviews today! I better get something!


 Wow, no way, two! Good luck!

I got a call about a class I want to take and maybe need to take to get into uni ... the guy's not emailed me the details yet though... grr... only been _10 hours_! lol. 
I also convinced myself I'm not "broken" as a human.


----------



## Fitzer

Had a long conversation with a classmate today. He did most of the talking, but its all good!


----------



## Saekon

I got a graphics tablet, that I'm quite happy with. I'm also trying to learn how to draw and although being the lazy ******* I am, only practice about 1 hour a day yet manage to not even draw anything, I'm enjoying it and I've noticed my drawings get a huge amount better, even if it's still at an elementary level.

Whether or not I'll keep it up though is a bit ambiguous. I'd love to stick with it, it's basically my first actual hobby, yet school is always getting in the way with assignments, assessments, tests and homework flying in left and right, I had one assignment due the next day and I'd only done 10% of it, thankfully my teacher decided to extend our time. I also have that problem with being a lazy *******, and I often get side-tracked listening to music or posting on forums...


----------



## quiet0lady

Had a good time hanging out with some friends tonight. Lovely spring nights make me inexplicably happy.


----------



## ashleynicole3

i was able to go running by myself.


----------



## fictionz

A classmate came to me to ask about some Genetics work. I felt as if I was knowledgeable, although I didn't really know the answer to her question and was basically honest to her about it


----------



## odd_one_out

Several things, in order:

- I received an invite to attend a memorial for my loved one

- I travelled through London in the sunshine. Memories of when I grew up and of my 20s made me feel good. The energy and diversity of the place was exactly what my brain required, almost making it euphoric

- I arrived at my parents' and they had not checked email so were not expecting me. That was amusing

- There were only a few moments of grief; most of the time I felt almost euphoric because I could feel my loved one as part of me and my surroundings

- I had pleasant conversations with my parents and we looked through photos of my cousin's wedding. Comparing them to others, my parents look very young for their ages

- I saw myself in a video from Xmas day and instead of the decrepit being I always picture, I saw a healthy, very youthful looking one who smiled similarly to (and probably because of) my loved one

- Although the grief was still present in my mind and body, it helped to remember I am a fast healer


----------



## Indigo Flow

sda0 said he's gonna get me a green card! woohoo, i'm in! :b


----------



## laura024

Went home for a long weekend


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Spoke briefly to two random girls today.


----------



## flyinginside

I spent some time with a friend that I met at school. :boogie


----------



## Witchcraft

My crush wrote me a letter


----------



## Indigo Flow

Ragana said:


> My crush wrote me a letter


aww cute!

i made rice crispie cakes for easter and got the easter egg i asked for! :boogie lol


----------



## sash

It was an overall bad day until an old friend of mine called me to wish me a "Good Friday." Well, I told him it was quite ironic cuz I was having a "Bad Friday." He laughed...we laughed and my day got better after that.


----------



## Dub16

I realised that for the first time in ages, my own happiness isn't dependent on anyone else. And the mess that i got myself into is now completely sorted.

Also, Seamus the leprechaun has got a job as a stripper so he can pay me towards me rent now. fair play.

Oh, AND i remembered that tasmin archer song. like that tune, had forgotten bout it


----------



## sash

Dub16 said:


> I realised that for the first time in ages, my own happiness isn't dependent on anyone else. And the mess that i got myself into is now completely sorted.
> 
> Also, Seamus the leprechaun has got a job as a stripper so he can pay me towards me rent now. fair play.
> 
> Oh, AND i remembered that tasmin archer song. like that tune, had forgotten bout it


Oh noooooo not Seamus!!!!


----------



## Dub16

sash said:


> Oh noooooo not Seamus!!!!


he said that you bought 1,600 tickets sashy. (venue only holds 55 by the way)


----------



## sash

Dub16 said:


> he said that you bought 1,600 tickets sashy. (venue only holds 55 by the way)


oh darn...I wish he hadn't told you ...it was suppose to be a secret. :um


----------



## Miss Meggie

I was maitre d' in class today with my friend Luis. We did an awesome job and I just had a really fun time.


----------



## bowlingpins

Thomas Paine said:


> I did some *non-neurotoxic* drugs and snapped right out of my depressed mood.


weed?


----------



## laura024

I'm now with the guy I adore.  So happy.


----------



## Dub16

laura024 said:


> I'm now with the guy I adore.  So happy.


Nothing better than being with the person you adore, Well done !


----------



## laura024

Dub16 said:


> Nothing better than being with the person you adore, Well done !


Thanks.


----------



## steelmyhead

I found the perfect plastic sleeve for my fitness card. No more ziplock baggie for you :squeeze


----------



## fictionz

I went hiking yesterday and conquered the top with great view with other 40+ people! It was my first time too, considering I was always too afraid to join the others before, there als seemed to be several problems as if designed to test and break me, but I survived it all regardless!


----------



## fictionz

laura024 said:


> I'm now with the guy I adore.  So happy.


That's great  I feel great for you!


----------



## RobAlister

My mom has made the best lasagna I've ever tasted. A little crispy on the edges but everything else is fantastic.


----------



## laura024

Um, I made a cheesecake.


----------



## steelmyhead

Finally found a music album I like  Broken Bells.


----------



## DreamyDove

lmao.. good for u :boogie


----------



## tutliputli

I laughed til I cried.


----------



## Indigo Flow

I've had a smile on my face pretty much all day, i wonder why


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

I wanted to buy a bathing suit that covers myself up a lot, at least for when I'm around my boyfriend's conservative mother, and I actually found something that looks really nice. It's rare to find a nice looking one.


----------



## matty

quiet0lady said:


> A guy I met this past weekend called me this evening and wants to hang out again. I spent the whole day over-thinking everything and assuming he had probably lost interest, and now all I can do is smile.


Thats awesome news Congrats  :high5


----------



## matty

Lost 1/2 kg over easter long weekend.  Pretty good effort since I normally put it on.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Had a pretty awesome day in class today.


----------



## odd_one_out

- Managed to attend 2 productive appointments
- Although the first with my GP triggered much anxiety, I managed to not care too much about the shaking and speech problems. He's seen me worse
- I was given an extended appointment as usual, disproving anticipatory fears
- Although he hasn't the power to help any more with my main issues, I have been given some medicine for another that might relieve some of the burden
- I managed to cry a few minutes ago over my loss again, having gone about 6 days without doing so


----------



## leonardess

laura024 said:


> I'm now with the guy I adore.  So happy.


Really?? Great news! I hope he's worthy of you....


----------



## leonardess

max4225 said:


> I found an album I like on sale and a cool lego ship set. :cup


 you should post a pic of the finished ship!


----------



## leonardess

You are dealing with it incredibly well. I admire that.



odd_one_out said:


> Several things, in order:
> 
> - I received an invite to attend a memorial for my loved one
> 
> - I travelled through London in the sunshine. Memories of when I grew up and of my 20s made me feel good. The energy and diversity of the place was exactly what my brain required, almost making it euphoric
> 
> - I arrived at my parents' and they had not checked email so were not expecting me. That was amusing
> 
> - There were only a few moments of grief; most of the time I felt almost euphoric because I could feel my loved one as part of me and my surroundings
> 
> - I had pleasant conversations with my parents and we looked through photos of my cousin's wedding. Comparing them to others, my parents look very young for their ages
> 
> - I saw myself in a video from Xmas day and instead of the decrepit being I always picture, I saw a healthy, very youthful looking one who smiled similarly to (and probably because of) my loved one
> 
> - Although the grief was still present in my mind and body, it helped to remember I am a fast healer


----------



## GnR

I'm about to fire up my new rig. 550HP? Check. Let's see what she can do off-road .


----------



## laura024

I got my 15 minute discussion over with and didn't appear to have anyone mocking me.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> - Managed to attend 2 productive appointments
> - Although the first with my GP triggered much anxiety, I managed to not care too much about the shaking and speech problems. He's seen me worse
> - I was given an extended appointment as usual, disproving anticipatory fears
> - Although he hasn't the power to help any more with my main issues, I have been given some medicine for another that might relieve some of the burden
> - I managed to cry a few minutes ago over my loss again, having gone about 6 days without doing so


:hs Very Good to Read This.


----------



## odd_one_out

^ Thank you.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

I cried during a science program. Beatuiful moment for everyone involved.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Meeting tons of people recently.


----------



## lonelygirl88

went out to dinner. going out midweek- instead of just weekends makes the weekday more festive. plus good weather- so i got to be outside at the same time.


----------



## kos

went grocery shopping just now. Maby 10% anxiety, it was clearly the best ive felt in public in close to 6 months. I looked people in the eyes when the time was right, I didn't fumble with my keys or the cash, and I had a breif conversation with the lady at the cash. I was walking with swagger, as the rappers and athletes like to call it. You know, just a little spring in my step. I would like to think my anxiety is getting better but chances are it was just one of those days.


----------



## OregonMommy

Went out to dinner tonight with family, celebrate son's 8th birthday.:b


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got a good bit of my massive amount of work for Friday done today!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Had a really amazing experience when I was listening to Good Clean Fun on the treadmill today.


----------



## odd_one_out

I woke up feeling ready to complete some of my backlog of tasks (I hope it is more than a feeling), overcame my obsessive worrying and swallowed some medicine; can also feel an appetite stirring for once.



leonardess said:


> You are dealing with it incredibly well. I admire that.





gilt said:


> I'm happy for you, O_O_O


Thank you both.


----------



## Toad Licker

I don't have to go out today afterall. :yay


----------



## caflme

irishK said:


> My puppy got to come home early today. She is still weak and has to be on meds for 2 months but her tail is wagging.


YAY!!! So glad to read this...


----------



## GnR

irishK said:


> My puppy got to come home early today. She is still weak and has to be on meds for 2 months but her tail is wagging.


 :clap


----------



## TheDaffodil

I cooked a yummy dinner and it was appreciated.


----------



## TheCanadian1

TheDaffodil said:


> I cooked a yummy dinner and it was appreciated.


 :boogie

*My whole day was a dissapointment, even my evening is turning out to be dissapointing.*

*Best part of my day was in my warm car on the drive home from work. I always feel safe in my car.*


----------



## OregonMommy

Did some yoga today.


----------



## lonelygirl88

irishK said:


> My puppy got to come home early today. She is still weak and has to be on meds for 2 months but her tail is wagging.


good to hear


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Feeling pretty good. Got a date with a really cool girl online, got a response from another, and a random message from someone slightly less cool. Met new people today. Felt like I was getting looks from some girls.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Blamed the patriarchy and read the breast book.


----------



## EarthAmbient

Met with a friend of from the past, got drunk and laughed the hardest I ever did in 5 years.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Phoenix87 said:


> :boogie
> 
> *My whole day was a dissapointment, even my evening is turning out to be dissapointing.*
> 
> *Best part of my day was in my warm car on the drive home from work. I always feel safe in my car.*


:squeeze

I went out to water the grass seed and flowers and saw a bunch of bloomed tulips that haven't been eaten by deer yet. I was so happy! They got the only purple one the other night I think so this kinda makes up for it.


----------



## tutliputli

I got told I look like Gemma Arterton.  Maybe it's shallow to be so happy about this, but meh.


----------



## Hello22

I feel really good about myself, dunno why though. Everything seems to be looking up, even the ****y stuff. I hope this feeling stays!


----------



## caflme

Hello22 said:


> I feel really good about myself, dunno why though. Everything seems to be looking up, even the ****y stuff. I hope this feeling stays!


It must be in the air... I feel a bit better today too... glad to read you are starting out having a good day - hope it continues.

Don't question why you feel good about yourself... it's just because you are good ... and you deserve to feel that way - there need NOT be a reason for it.


----------



## Hello22

caflme said:


> It must be in the air... I feel a bit better today too... glad to read you are starting out having a good day - hope it continues.
> 
> Don't question why you feel good about yourself... it's just because you are good ... and you deserve to feel that way - there need NOT be a reason for it.


Thanks, i hope your day goes well too!


----------



## leonardess

tutliputli said:


> I got told I look like Gemma Arterton.  Maybe it's shallow to be so happy about this, but meh.


I just remembered - I forgot all about that magazine cover. Poo. sorry.


----------



## tutliputli

leonardess said:


> I just remembered - I forgot all about that magazine cover. Poo. sorry.


:cry

That's ok, I forgive you.


----------



## GnR

Knocking over big trees is fun. My carbon footprint is massive. And you know what they say about big feet.


----------



## leonardess

^ big shoes? Like great big clown shoes?

man, those are _hot_.


----------



## GnR

They are pretty hot. Getting in the way of my clutch pedal though.


----------



## flyinginside

Today I spoke to my history professor for the first time since the semester started. Well, okay, he spoke to me first (he told me that I am so quiet and then asked me what my major is), but I did manage to respond calmly and coherently (I think).


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I put some money away for a rainy day, cleaned out half my wardrobe and gave it to charity, had a cheesy BLT, and cleaned the inside of my car!  And I made a new friend yesterday, things are lookin up for jimmy!


----------



## Lasair

I started to clean my room and decided to throw out some stuff I was holding on to, stuff that hold memories good and bad, always felt uncomfortable about throwing stuff away but I think its good - I'm going for a fresh start!


----------



## leonardess

^ I've done that. I had to take a brutal, hard look at everything and ask, do I really want to hang on to this and all it represents? 

It does feel very good. I'm doing the same thing at the moment.


----------



## Hello22

Also handed in in my LAST group project as an undergraduate today - felt good and the best part was that i strongly felt that it was an 'A' standard project because the people in my group were extremely academic (we picked our own teams), talk about killing two birds with one stone!


----------



## Emptyheart

Nothing good happened today..it never does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shakeitup

i did something i've been putting off for a while, and it was easier than i thought it would be! =D


----------



## New

Teeheee, I got my scholarship info for one of the two universities I applied to, $9000 totalll~ I know people who get a free ride through this school, but wow I am still happy, I wasn't expecting to quality for anything to be honest! With all the competition here, I was certain I was a completely average student. I wonder if the other school will offer more or less.


----------



## caflme

shakeitup said:


> i did something i've been putting off for a while, and it was easier than i thought it would be! =D


Hey, kool.... I on the other hand, was gonna do something... and put it off and that was as easy as I knew it would be... lol... j/k... headed out to most likely buy a Nintendo DSi LG in a few minutes... my 11 year old son is psyched even though it is for me... he will get to play it as well... he's getting a new mp3 player.


----------



## Hello22

New said:


> Teeheee, I got my scholarship info for one of the two universities I applied to, $9000 totalll~ I know people who get a free ride through this school, but wow I am still happy, I wasn't expecting to quality for anything to be honest! With all the competition here, I was certain I was a completely average student. I wonder if the other school will offer more or less.


That's brilliant news, congrats New!


----------



## Indigo Flow

My friend who i haven't seen for 6 months came over and invited me to her 21st party  she's having a bouncy castle lol

Oh and my mum just gave me a walnut cake, now i'm happy  haha


----------



## flyinginside

I thought I did horribly on my math test, but I got a 98!


----------



## papaSmurf

Hung out with an awesome rabbit for a minute or two, made sweet potato biscuits.


----------



## strawberryjulius

^ Sweet. Congrats! I love it when that happens, haha. (That was meant for flyinginside, not smurfy :b. but that's awesome also.)

I'm almost finished Air Gear and will be able to watch a worthwhile anime soon.


----------



## Dub16

I bought a Milky-Bar on the way to work. Haven't had one in ages. It's important to live life on the edge!


----------



## TheDaffodil

papaSmurf said:


> Hung out with an awesome rabbit for a minute or two, made *sweet potato biscuits*.


 I did not know there was such thing as sweet potato biscuits.

I woke up. That's a good thing.


----------



## Lasair

flyinginside said:


> I thought I did horribly on my math test, but I got a 98!


well done!


----------



## Lasair

I got invited to my friends


----------



## SusanStorm

I went on a tour alone tonight 

EDIT:And I saw a possum today!


----------



## caflme

My tax refund showed up in my bank account this morning.


----------



## Ayven

Someone called me.. outgoing. Holy jeez!


----------



## tutliputli

I had a great day at work! I know, I can hardly believe it myself.


----------



## Indigo Flow

I found randomly found some chocolate in my room


----------



## laura024

Easy math homework


----------



## origami potato

I won first place on the photo contest at Shawnimals.com!!  I'm beaming over with happiness!


----------



## shadowmask

Finally got my tax return back. It feels good having cash in my pocket again, but it's already starting to burn a hole.


----------



## pita

Beer happened.


----------



## GnR

pita said:


> Beer happened.


I love it when that happens lol.

I've managed to hold on to the idea that I'm just alive. I'm alive and I'm human, just like everyone else whom we are scared to interact with.

I'm hurt and lonely, but I will enjoy the good parts of being alive. Time to stop focusing on the ****ty cards I've been dealt and look at the good ones.


----------



## rufusmor

i realized that making mistakes is okay and i can't accomplish everything


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got a 90 on my cooking practical (sort of like a final exam for culinary students)! I got a 94 on the cooking part and an 85 on the questions. 
I also went out to get ice cream with my friends in celebration.


----------



## origami potato

Miss Meggie said:


> I got a 90 on my cooking practical (sort of like a final exam for culinary students)! I got a 94 on the cooking part and an 85 on the questions.
> I also went out to get ice cream with my friends in celebration.


:yay Congrats! Totally worth celebrating! ^^

I'm going to IKEA tomorrow! Yay!!


----------



## Miss Meggie

origami potato said:


> :yay Congrats! Totally worth celebrating! ^^


Thanks!

I also gave my presentation in class with my partner and didn't really get nervous at all!


----------



## steelmyhead

Took my mom out to lunch, then went running at the gym later in the day. That cute girl showed up again. Don't think she's interested in me though. It's so hard to tell at the gym whether someone is interested. Got home, ate a huge orange, listened to some music.


----------



## lonelygirl88

i feel much better post work out


----------



## Indigo Flow

I found my phone and my bank card!!  and some money!


----------



## kitterbug

i ate a bagel and surfed this website and another SA website. its a great start to a Saturday.


----------



## Toad Licker

I woke up to a house without extra people on the weekend, first time since before Thanksgiving. I'm doing backflips (inside my head of course).


----------



## TheDaffodil

I went on a hunt for menstrual cups and organic lubricant with my cousin. Funniest thing we've ever done together and we're not even in the same state. I learned a lot today...people are weird, haha.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I went to the liquor store with my friends and bought two bottles of wine. After that, we went to the grocery and bought cheese and food for dinner. My friend Ben cooked steak and made a delicious mac-and-cheese and then we went back to Frank's room for a movie and some wine and cheese.


----------



## odd_one_out

I went cycling for the first time this year. My friend put up with my moaning at the cold breeze ripping into my ear canals and was impressed I persevered and made it all the way. I found earplugs in my pocket, which was very fortunate because they reduced the pain.


----------



## tutliputli

A random man in the street stopped me to compliment my hair


----------



## sash

I was feeling very sick last night and today I'm much better, so I'll count that as good thing.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

tutliputli said:


> A random man in the street stopped me to compliment my hair


I told you that you were rocking that bob! 

I sat outside all day reading and caught the sun.


----------



## tutliputli

^ You're very wise, Jimmy  :b

Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day. It was gorgeous here too.


----------



## knuckles17

well today i offered both of my snakes the next size up in food for the first time and much to my surprise they both took it! yay!!


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> I went cycling for the first time this year. My friend put up with my moaning at the cold breeze ripping into my ear canals and was impressed I persevered and made it all the way. I found earplugs in my pocket, which was very fortunate because they reduced the pain.


That's awesome!... and it reminded me that I forgot to see about a bike my sister said that she had for me - darn, I was just there for 3 hours and I worked on my dad's taxes and went for a walk on the beach. I hope I will remember next time. This year I want to start riding again.


----------



## caflme

A lady at Church came up to me and told me how much she LOVED my new hairstyle.... hehehe hahaha... I'd not changed anything. It's embarrassing and funny when people compliment you on something like that because ... I mean... how bad did my hair used to look two weeks ago if it's so much better now?


----------



## TheDaffodil

I had strawberry shortcake!


----------



## CandySays

TheDaffodil said:


> I had strawberry shortcake!


Yummy! I am talking to my crush through text and realized how happy he makes me. He's so freaking adorable.


----------



## papaSmurf

I went for a long walk in the wind and rain, getting sopping wet in the process. It was lovely.


----------



## mcmuffinme

My coworkers thought something I said today was really funny. It surprised me because I didn't think it was really THAT funny, but they just loved it. 

I think my coworkers just have a lame sense of humor, even though one of them is really nice. Oh well, it felt good to get praised, even if it was for a mediocre joke.


----------



## AussiePea

Discovered something important at work and learned quite a lot for one day!


----------



## New

Yayyy, the school I _really_ want to go to is giving me _way _more money in scholarships and grants than the one I am using as my backup. Yayyy~ I guess I get to go to my first choice after all.


----------



## steelmyhead

Mmm.. cloudy/sunny day today. I like when clouds pass in front of the sun for a bit.


----------



## Trek

I was able to have a conversation with two girls at the same time today, one who I had only met once before for 5 minutes. We had a good 15 minute conversation. I offered them some food too. Sounds small, but to me it's a huge step in getting over this pain in the neck.

I'm in college and with zero experience with girls, and it is one of the things that gives me the most social anxiety problems. I was really lucky to meet a really nice girl (one of the ones from today) who, I think I fooled into thinking that I was more confident than I actually am. (I think because of the way I dress/look) So we talk almost every day. There is nothing romantic with her, and I don't ever expect there to be- but I'm really glad that we're able to talk. It's been a huge help.


----------



## Joel

Followed up on an application I submitted about a week ago and it just seemed really positive. They said they were looking for someone to fill the job I happened to apply for and wrote my name down.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Had a date that went really well. Although she does seem really abusive when I do something awkwardly.


----------



## bowlingpins

^ Maybe she really wants you to change for the better, be less awkward and more comfortable with yourself. Good sign? I think so.


----------



## plastics

I made food by myself and I met with my partner in school and she was nice and it went well.


----------



## Deathinmusic

My exam week in school is finally over. I feel like I can concentrate on other things again for a change.


----------



## caflme

Deathinmusic said:


> My exam week in school is finally over. I feel like I can concentrate on other things again for a change.


YAY!!!!:banana


----------



## strawberryjulius

Um. My cat and I talked. I talked, he listened. At least someone's willing to listen. :b

I'd like to add that he's almost deaf.


----------



## TheDaffodil

My books arrived!!


----------



## Lasair

My gran gave me a present that I really like, I also signed up for a charity moonwalk for diabetes!


----------



## odd_one_out

I watched a TV programme my friend unexpectedly recorded for me on autism. Within the first couple of minutes we were both laughing. This was in recognition. I don't laugh often enough and it made me feel less alone to view others exhibiting similar behaviours.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

bowlingpins said:


> ^ Maybe she really wants you to change for the better, be less awkward and more comfortable with yourself. Good sign? I think so.


Thanks, pins.

Here's another one. I thought I was coming on too strong by texting her a funny little poem, but she texted back a laugh, so I'm good.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Thomas Paine said:


> I got inspired. :yes


That is good news


----------



## GnR

Just ate a massive bowl of spaghetti .


----------



## Miss Meggie

I took a nice nap outside in the sun.


----------



## lonelygirl88

i had iced coffee when i came home from school and it put me to sleep. so at least i had a couple hours of no misery.


----------



## Falcons84

I love my new classes and have all my friends to sit with at lunch.


----------



## Got2GetGoing

I woke up with walls that shelter me from the wind and a roof the shelters me from the rain, and knowing that no matter how bad I may feel I should be grateful for what I have.


----------



## Anna

I got myself back on track in the last two days. I've been messing around too much the past few weeks (_way_ too much time on here for example), but now i've caught myself back up on work. Ah, I can breathe easy again.


----------



## Fitzer

Gave a presentation in class today. It went well!


----------



## beautiful words

I went to the park.


----------



## defoe

i met and old highschool friend and talked to him for half an hour in town


----------



## odd_one_out

After my friend found out--not through me--about my loved one dying and at first not recognising the name, she today referred to a drawing I am working on where this person is one of those being depicted, commenting on that part of the drawing using/remembering the name. It made my day for some reason; perhaps it was the way it was said.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> After my friend found out--not through me--about my loved one dying and at first not recognising the name, she today referred to a drawing I am working on where this person is one of those being depicted, commenting on that part of the drawing using/remembering the name. It made my day for some reason; perhaps it was the way it was said.


----------



## OregonMommy

Went to Starbucks for a Mocha then took a nice walk under the apple blossom trees on a university campus. 'Twas a nice day.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a very nice dinner at one of my school's public restaurants with my friends Frank, Ben, and Audrey.


----------



## GnR

Chinese food.


----------



## Trek

First day on my new meds (prozac) to try to tame my social anxiety- it went fantastically. I'm not sure if it actually was the prozac or if it was psychosomatic effects that I was actually perceiving... but either way today was fantastic.

I had a lot of energy (which isn't uncommon, but lately I've been really stressed and slow feeling). I also met with a new advisor about courses this summer at university, again I was able to talk to him (someone who I had only met once before for 2 mintues) easily, and not trip over my words because I was worrying what to say/not to say.

Then ontop of all that, I was able to focus SO MUCH MORE in classes, which absolutley blew me away... then in another class of mine, I struck up an hour long conversation with a girl (I've probably spoken to 5 or so college aged girls in the past two years at university) and we found out we have a lot in common. I'm going to keep it up with her, and we'll see where it leads. 

Such a good day, I don't think I've had this good of a day in a long time.


----------



## lonelygirl88

been very proactive today
nothing like a good dose of self motivation


----------



## Miss Meggie

I enjoyed an excellent meal at St. Andrew's Cafe on campus with my friend Frank. I just finished my class in the dining room of the restaurant today.
I also met my friend Ben's family, went on a nice walk with Frank and Ben, took a nap outside with Frank, had a really good last day of class, and met with the Dean of Student Affairs who is my "buddy."


----------



## steelmyhead

Went to the gym even though I don't usually go on Thursdays. That was a good decision. Then I had two plates of spaghetti. That was a _great_ decision.


----------



## origami potato

I'm leaving for the next week to see my dad in WY and my mom in NE tomorrow. ^^ (but I will have to see my ex in CO) ughhhh haha

Also today I met a recruiter at the university center who's more then happy to help me figure out my college confusion!  My future mother-in-law will also help me with it when I get back. 

Wow.. maybe things will turn out for the better?


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Thought I bombed a date, but got another one, so it's cool.


----------



## kiwismile

A stranger told me she liked my shirt, I got new drawing pens on sale, my sister bought me a cupcake, and we ate lunch at a place we've been saying we should go to for years.

Today is great.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I was told that my lamb dish was beautiful and a "very nice plate."
I also didn't get kicked off the line or sent home.


----------



## sara01

The light was perfect outside my house to take some great photographs of the flowers that just sprang up after the rain! Made me happy


----------



## TheCanadian1

Uhg, after 3 hours of thinking and building... I finally finished a "proper" liner for my hedgehog cage. I'm planning on picking one up tomorrow! Will probably name him Harold. I still need to get a few more things for the cage, but I've almost got it all together!! YaY!

Oh and it's Friday :boogie. No work on the weekend, although it'd be nice to have someone to spend it with. :um



sara01 said:


> The light was perfect outside my house to take some great photographs of the flowers that just sprang up after the rain! Made me happy


Show us!!


----------



## Fitzer

Went to a movie with some friends.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Completed two drawings.


----------



## steelmyhead

steelmyhead said:


> Went to the gym even though I don't usually go on Thursdays. That was a good decision. Then I had two plates of spaghetti. That was a _great_ decision.


Again. Why mess with a good thing?


----------



## odd_one_out

Managed to have dinner at the table alone with my friend's parents and converse a bit. Friend's recovering quite well from a bug. After we had parted, I briefly felt the desire for a hug and was impressed with myself ... before returning to my flat emotional state. If it returns, I'll get to do it in a couple of days.


----------



## quiet0lady

Dyed my hair by myself for $8 and it looks way better than usual. Pfft, take that professionals! :b


----------



## trancediva88

_I fell in love with a wedding dress online and I finally tried it on today and it looks great on me. I have been losing a lot of weight and never thought I could pull it off _


----------



## Dub16

I slipped and fell halfway down the stairs. No bruises or anything, and I kinda enjoyed it. Might have another shot at it later!! Great craic!


----------



## Miss Meggie

I bought a brand new slicing knife!


----------



## GnR

Natural high's are the best .


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend came into my bedroom to wake me up this morning and looked better. It was nice, plus I still feel quite healthy. She mentioned missing me greatly last night and crying and needing a hug from me only, but is refraining from contaminating me with her bug; she brings antibacterial wipes along whenever visiting me and wipes things in my room. :lol


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> My friend came into my bedroom to wake me up this morning and looked better. It was nice, plus I still feel quite healthy. She mentioned missing me greatly last night and crying and needing a hug from me only, but is refraining from contaminating me with her bug; she brings antibacterial wipes along whenever visiting me and wipes things in my room. :lol


:boogie:clap:boogie:clap but sad about her crying and missing you. Tell her she will be bug free soon.


----------



## Katiie

I missed a class because i was feeling too upset to go...but then i found this site, and feeling much better + I got some school work done Yeee


----------



## Ayven

I kissed a boy, and I think he liked it. :blush


----------



## sara01

got to talk to my little sister! i started telling her about some of my social anxiety issues, so we are really opening up to each other...it's cool.


----------



## sara01

Thomas Paine said:


> I honestly think I've cured my diagnosed panic disorder. And all I had to do was use a drug that induces panic, make sure I was in a safe environment, and then induce the panic and wait it out. Making myself more and more resistant to panic each time.
> 
> And now I have faced down several natural and unplanned situations that would have given me mild panic attacks before, but the difference now is like night and day. Absolutely no panic at all. It's kind of freaky.
> 
> *Today there were a bunch of relatives over and lots of noise and I kept my calm and even mingled with them a little bit! :boogie
> *


Damn that's awesome! You are seriously brave wow...


----------



## odd_one_out

I had a brainwave this morning while semi-conscious that provided an extremely simple solution to a problem. It means I probably won't have to send off for new benefits forms and re-do everything after all.



caflme said:


> Tell her she will be bug free soon.


Recovery is proceeding well .


----------



## Benji90

Got my first appointment at the doctors, hopefully I can finally get this depression and panic attacks sorted


----------



## Arfmoo

I talked to someone on msn today, had a little conversation. I even initiated it.  And it went just fine.


----------



## Lasair

I discovered that strawberry and kiwi tastes really good together!


----------



## kiwismile

Muse is performing at the Staples Center in LA, this September!! FINALLY.

I think I'll die if I can't go.


----------



## Lateralus

Ayven said:


> I kissed a boy, and I think he liked it. :blush


Of course he did!


----------



## Lateralus

jhanniffy said:


> I discovered that strawberry and kiwi tastes really good together!


Best.combination.ever. :yes


----------



## Lateralus

sara01 said:


> got to talk to my little sister! i started telling her about some of my social anxiety issues, so we are really opening up to each other...it's cool.


That's really good I wish I could open up to more of my family and friends.


----------



## Lateralus

Thomas Paine said:


> I honestly think I've cured my diagnosed panic disorder. And all I had to do was use a drug that induces panic, make sure I was in a safe environment, and then induce the panic and wait it out. Making myself more and more resistant to panic each time.
> 
> And now I have faced down several natural and unplanned situations that would have given me mild panic attacks before, but the difference now is like night and day. Absolutely no panic at all. It's kind of freaky.
> 
> *Today there were a bunch of relatives over and lots of noise and I kept my calm and even mingled with them a little bit! :boogie*


Interesting strategy, not sure if I could put myself through that but that's cool it worked for you.


----------



## nIdahoBeing

I reached out to others


----------



## Rabitt09

I had a conversation with two girls in my class and I felt pretty comfortable throught.


----------



## sansd

I've just realized that I feel, for the moment, okay about my nose. I used to think it was ugly, but I was just looking in the mirror and somehow could imagine its slight bumpiness as possibly sort of cute for the first time.


----------



## odd_one_out

A passport came through my door. They actually gave _me_ a passport.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Nothing. does that count as a thing?


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> A passport came through my door. They actually gave _me_ a passport.


OMG!!!!!:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:bananathis is so awesome for you.... I may just use it as a reason to go out and celebrate on your behalf.


----------



## papaSmurf

It's been raining a bit the past two days, much to my delight

Also, I had a long conversation with my awesome Russian godmother today, mostly about the flowers in her garden.


----------



## TheCanadian1

My entire day was awful. One aggravating thing after another.

The one good thing that has happened is the opportunity to lay on my comfortable bed which I'm doing right now.

I wish everyone in the world had the opportunity to be as comfortable as I am right now. I kind of feel ashamed of it.


----------



## Arbor

I was feeling self-conscious about wearing my winter hat in nice weather so I asked a stranger if I looked silly and he said "hell no, it looks cool!"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Finally saw the doctor. Got some peace of mind.


----------



## mechuga

got invited to live in a suite next year instead of a corridor room =]


----------



## Dub16

^^ LaRibbon said i can have some of the brownies


----------



## Hello22

Not much! But nothing has gone wrong yet! I suppose i havent even made it out of bed yet, that's why!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I feel okay today. Still really anxious but..oh well. >_>


----------



## flyinginside

I got a 90 on my history test!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I only experienced the symptoms of SA once today! And it was only about a 3 or 4 on the ohcrapometer =) Things are looking up!


----------



## sara01

I talked to my professor after class about her child that is autistic. She may be able to help train me for my internship. This was a big deal because I normally avoid talking to teachers! Since I'm in CBT therapy, I'm trying so hard to do these things when I feel anxious, just make myself. So I DID!! yay!


----------



## pita

I bought a shower curtain that looks like a map of the world.


----------



## kiwismile

It wasn't windy today!

I called a person-in-charge about a summer program! (a counselor suggested I try it to expand my comfort zone & help me socialize) Also, I'm the first one to sign up!

I went grocery shopping _by myself_, and didn't feel awful afterwards!

Aaaaaand, I have clean clothes for tomorrow.


----------



## thesilenthunter90

Just got a e-mail from a college in London who want to offer me a unconditional offer to study something I really want to study. This is amazing, I was sure I would not get it. Lots of self doubting thoughts right now and the money aspects are worrying also. But GOOD news finally.


----------



## sash

I enjoyed the spring weather...gorgeous day to be out.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got a letter in the mail yesterday, it contained a pin for a new card and I thought "I didn't order any card, I smell a scam" so I went to the bank at luchtime. I'm pretty friendly with the lady who works on customer service, she was with a client but she called me over and I explained that I got the letter and everything. It turns out I finally got approved for a credit card I applied for last year. She proceeded to high five me and I walked out feeling really happy. I don't know if getting a credit card constitutes as good tho?


----------



## Dub16

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I don't know if getting a credit card constitutes as good tho?


It does until yer first bill comes in.


----------



## sansd

thesilenthunter90 said:


> Just got a e-mail from a college in London who want to offer me a unconditional offer to study something I really want to study. This is amazing, I was sure I would not get it. Lots of self doubting thoughts right now and the money aspects are worrying also. But GOOD news finally.


Awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## Dub16

Got told a few minutes ago that I should have the keys to my new apartment within 4 weeks.

The most expensive thing I have ever bought was me telly. Now I'm aboot to spend over a quarter of a million on something. Mother of Moses, it's finally starting to dawn on me what I'm taking on.

I'm bleddy petrified and still really happy at the same time.

What doesnt kill ya only makes you stronger. Well I'll soon find oot!


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> Got told a few minutes ago that I should have the keys to my new apartment within 4 weeks.
> 
> The most expensive thing I have ever bought was me telly. Now I'm aboot to spend over a quarter of a million on something. Mother of Moses, it's finally starting to dawn on me what I'm taking on.
> 
> I'm bleddy petrified and still really happy at the same time.
> 
> What doesnt kill ya only makes you stronger. Well I'll soon find oot!


Wow, Congratulations... I still remember the day I got the keys to my first house. It was a two story 100 year old farmhouse on 3 acres of land up in Maine. God I loved that house. It was so exciting to realize it was mine. I worked so hard on it and well, ... anyway... it's a good memory now.

You will be amazed at how awesome it feels the first time you have someone over to 'your place' and realize - it really is your place - not just someplace you are renting.

I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> Wow, Congratulations... I still remember the day I got the keys to my first house. It was a two story 100 year old farmhouse on 3 acres of land up in Maine. God I loved that house. It was so exciting to realize it was mine. I worked so hard on it and well, ... anyway... it's a good memory now.
> 
> You will be amazed at how awesome it feels the first time you have someone over to 'your place' and realize - it really is your place - not just someplace you are renting.
> 
> I'm really happy for you.


Aw, cheers B! Wow, your first gaff sounds amazing.

I've known for a while that I was gonna be getting the keys at some stage during the Summer but it just sorta got very "real" a few minutes ago.
Scared of having a mortgage hanging over me. But totally made up aboot having my own place. Dunno whether to laugh or cry!


----------



## caflme

I vote for laugh, sing and celebrate (unless it is tears of joy you will be cryin')... you may have to drink a bit less Guinness though to make that mortgage pymt but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> I vote for laugh, sing and celebrate (unless it is tears of joy you will be cryin')... you may have to *drink a bit less Guinness* though to make that mortgage pymt but it'll be worth it.




I nearly fainted when I read the bit in bold!


----------



## tutliputli

Well I ate a crapload of delicious cakes and someone said I look like a doll.


----------



## SMS1981

I was mistaken as my 10 year old son's sister, instead of his mother at the dentist office. The assistant thought I was like 20 or 21 years old. Told her that was great considering I'm 28. Made me feel good because I know she was totally sincere at being shocked when I corrected her.


----------



## laura024

Completely OWNED a math test (as far as I know)


----------



## kos

It soo sunny outside so i did some yard work and soon im going to try to fix my bike so I can have longer exposure activities. My neighbours will be able to see me but thats ok. Im slowly seeing a shift in my mind set. Starting to see the whole picture.


----------



## TheOutsider

I started my new job today and love it. I work from home and I hope I can keep this job forever. Made $10 in about 40 min. Awww. Fantastic.


----------



## Glo

It was absolutely beautiful outside today. I couldn't help but take a nice long walk around the city. While I was walking, I was just gazing out at the clear blue sky; beautiful sunshine shining down on everything, beautiful trees, birds, and above all -- people. I felt so much closer to Allah. I thought " what a beautiful life I've been given "... such a beautiful planet we've been given as well. We all have so much to be thankful for. And to top it off I'm allowed to leave the Group Home on weekends so now i'm at my dads! Got to spend some quality time with my Niece. And now i'm just waiting for dad to get back then we're going down to the bar to watch the Red Wings game -- and hopefully I'll pick up a chick... heh...:b


Have a wonderful night, people.


----------



## OregonMommy

Took a walk downtown today, took kids with me, walked into a couple of different shops, _beautiful _day, _no_ anxiety!


----------



## RobAlister

I now know how to make the perfect bowl of noodles.


----------



## steelmyhead

The past two weeks I've been regularly running 2 miles instead of 1. I guess the next step is 2.5 miles.


----------



## Tweedy

Dub16 said:


> Got told a few minutes ago that I should have the keys to my new apartment within 4 weeks.
> 
> The most expensive thing I have ever bought was me telly. Now I'm aboot to spend over a quarter of a million on something. Mother of Moses, it's finally starting to dawn on me what I'm taking on.
> 
> I'm bleddy petrified and still really happy at the same time.
> 
> What doesnt kill ya only makes you stronger. Well I'll soon find oot!


:boogie:clap Congrats, Dub!!! That's so cool.


----------



## odd_one_out

Stuck to my schedule the last couple of days although exhausted, and it was time-consuming. Now I am glad, despite my low mood, to have somewhere to go today for a break and how it happens to be sunny. I'm going to visit my loved one's town and make a day of it. I am also going to order a meal in the pub despite anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75

I had a bout of anticipatory anxiety, and learned (after not contacting other people) that I can be the one I run to (with prayer). The anticipation is always worse than the actual event itself.


----------



## Neptunus

A patient of mine noted an immediate relief of pain after just one treatment. A rarity that makes you feel like you're actually making a difference. Wish it'd happen more often...


----------



## Jason A

*goes through thoughts*

I have already forgoten my whole day. Darn, I should keep a journal.


There has to be something good... I did learn a lot about anodes, cathodes, how to connect batteries to increase voltage and how to connect them to increase current... But that's about the best thing I can think of. :/


----------



## Lasair

My mam accepted the offer of having tea with my friends mum...that was good!


----------



## Dub16

jhanniffy said:


> My mam accepted the offer of having tea with my friends mum...that was good!


nevermind that. Did you not go oot with yer mates last night? Is it true that yee stripped a garda down to his boxers and tickled him?


----------



## lonelygirl88

my morning worked out well


----------



## Benji90

Had my first kiss this morning.

Things are certainly looking up for me now


----------



## leonardess

I started again.


----------



## leonardess

Benji90 said:


> Had my first kiss this morning.
> 
> Things are certainly looking up for me now


?? good lord, that's big!


----------



## leonardess

Tweedy said:


> :boogie:clap Congrats, Dub!!! That's so cool.


when's the housewarming? will there be strong dark refreshments to be imbibed?


----------



## leonardess

I love posting deliberately incongruous posts.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I took a really great shower.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^You made me want one too!! I watched the last ever episode of "the wire" today had a couple of beers with my buddy, and now I'm going to have a shower and a cup of peppermint tea and read my book! I'm such a fuddy duddy


----------



## sherbert

^^^Hey man there's nothing wrong with drinking a few beers with a friend! 
That sounds really nice right about now!



It didn't happen today, but I was actually given a gift-card for offering such "excellent" customer service. She also said that I restored her faith in people. Well, maybe that was inflated, but it came off as genuine so I accepted the compliment. She was a really nice woman and I was glad that I could be of assistance.


----------



## Amanda123

Went to Miami beach and got a much needed tan. Got hitted on by two 8 year olds, don't know if that was a good thing but it made me laugh. Had fun and made an effort to throw my insecurities out the window sorta.. at least I tried to.


----------



## Andy43

I drove somewhere I've never been to before without my GPS!


----------



## pita

Thomas Paine said:


> Bought some beer.


Nice. I'm drinking some beer.


----------



## Indigo Flow

TheDaffodil said:


> I took a really great shower.


i had a great bath earlier IYKWIM :teeth


----------



## pita

Thomas Paine said:


> I love you.
> Oh wait, I'm not that drunk yet. I'll love you soon. Right now I just like you for quoting my post and drinking beer "with" me.


:drunk


----------



## vanillaheart

I drew an amazing anime picture.


----------



## RobAlister

I finally got to wave 50 of Horde on Gears of War 2 (and won).


----------



## Trek

It was actually last friday, so a while ago, but I went on a pseudo-date(?) I think... 

It was my old best friends ex. who we both have a great disdain for. We went and got some really good food at a restaurant that's been in town for probably 5 years, and I've always wanted to go but I had never been because I knew a kid who worked there, and I really didn't like him- so I avoided the place. It turns out he doesn't even live in the same state anymore (LOL) then me and her went and got coffee and we sat there and talked for three hours... I was amazed with myself. I've never been that comfortable with a person, not even another guy. Before that night- I've probably talked to a girl continuously for maybe an hour. This was 4+ hours of us just talking, it felt so good. I know it wasn't perfect (I talked about myself a lot, and some of the stuff I said probably came off really negative) But we've got plans to go out again next weekend doing the same thing. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## TheCanadian1

My new pet hedgehog came home!!

He's really shy, and terrified if I'm near him... But hopefully in the next few days he'll start exploring and become more comfortable.


----------



## tokidoki

I got invited out to a movie with a former co-worker who actually lives just a few blocks away from me!. Yay!!


----------



## Tweedy

Trek said:


> It was actually last friday, so a while ago, but I went on a pseudo-date(?) I think...
> 
> It was my old best friends ex. who we both have a great disdain for. We went and got some really good food at a restaurant that's been in town for probably 5 years, and I've always wanted to go but I had never been because I knew a kid who worked there, and I really didn't like him- so I avoided the place. It turns out he doesn't even live in the same state anymore (LOL) then me and her went and got coffee and we sat there and talked for three hours... I was amazed with myself. I've never been that comfortable with a person, not even another guy. Before that night- I've probably talked to a girl continuously for maybe an hour. This was 4+ hours of us just talking, it felt so good. I know it wasn't perfect (I talked about myself a lot, and some of the stuff I said probably came off really negative) But we've got plans to go out again next weekend doing the same thing. I'm really looking forward to it.


Awww! That's so cool. :clap


----------



## Tweedy

Phoenix87 said:


> My new pet hedgehog came home!!
> 
> He's really shy, and terrified if I'm near him... But hopefully in the next few days he'll start exploring and become more comfortable.


You have a pet hedgehog?? That's the coolest thing ever. I love hedgehogs. :boogie


----------



## pita

My dad made me a fried egg for breakfast. It was delicious.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Looking back at the last girl I dated, I realize now that I'm actually very affectionate, and really want to be in constant physical contact with the girl I'm seeing. This is good, because i was worried that I was a cold fish. But then again, it's hard to initiate and maintain physical contact comfortably without making her feel awkward or disgusted.

...I'm going to go send some messages to girls online now.


----------



## odd_one_out

My day improved after talking to my friend and remained good because we watched TV holding each other and discussed what we were watching, which was relevant to recent events in my life.


----------



## Dark0

Today was a bad day for me


----------



## TheCanadian1

Butters (my hedgehog) let me go up to his cage without spazzing. I still can't play with him though... Some forced handling ought to fix that though!



max4225 said:


> I rode my mt bike 3.5 miles with a bag of clay pots and none of them broke.


Nicely Done!


----------



## TheDaffodil

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^You made me want one too!! I watched the last ever episode of "the wire" today had a couple of beers with my buddy, and now I'm going to have a shower and a cup of *peppermint tea* and read my book! I'm such a fuddy duddy


I LOVE peppermint tea! But I'm all out of it. And honey vanilla chamomile. I was supposed to go grocery shopping today but I'm sick and it was all rainy/cloudy/yucky out. 



Indigo Flow said:


> i had a great bath earlier IYKWIM :teeth


I usually hate baths but I would so take one right now...that would be _nice_.

My mommy made me chicken soup. It was nice of her. :yes


----------



## SAgirl

School's over.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Whenever I get a response from someone on okcupid, it really makes me feel good.

Edit: I also sent a message to someone I've thinking about asking out for a long time now, asking her to hang out. Wow was that hard.


----------



## xAngelofDarknessx

I thought up a new character, her name is Lilith c: Now I just need some back story....


----------



## Arfmoo

I called my sister today, after being afraid to call her for a couple months. She was happy to talk to me and we chatted for a couple hours actually.


----------



## odd_one_out

I found a blatant, incompetent mistake in my clinic report. I've now got them by the goolies. They state "No difficulties with reciprocal social communication were noted" and how I scored below cut-off on that subtest. However, my score is provided and it's _above_ cut-off. It's right there in the document!

I feel so happy being given extra ammunition with which to make a complaint.

:boogie


----------



## matty

I met someone a month ago and things are going great. She is special


----------



## OregonMommy

I'm doing a retro one- yesterday, went to go see the play 'Pride and Prejudice' , it was surprisingly funny.
Tonight, getting a few hours of quiet time as the hubby took the boys to their karate lesson. Quiet time is so nice.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I went to lunch with my friend Audrey at one of the on-campus restaurants. I had a _delicious_ chicken special with a polenta cake and grilled asparagus. The TA made it and it was _amazing_. (He's an incredibly talented cook.) Then I had a tasty Mexican chocolate tart with dulce de leche and raspberry compote followed by a nice glass of port.


----------



## lonelygirl88

did 5 miles on the treadmill, despite the depressive mood.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Butters made me laugh...


----------



## kos

Rode my bike for 3 hours through the city as exposure. Nodded my head at two joggers.


----------



## Trek

kos said:


> Rode my bike for 3 hours through the city as exposure. Nodded my head at two joggers.


What kind of bike?


----------



## broseph

I danced. :boogie


----------



## CandySays

Went to the gym alone depsite intense reluctance and no partner.


----------



## Arfmoo

CandySays said:


> Went to the gym alone depsite intense reluctance and no partner.


Thats awesome  Kinda fuels me to want to go out today. Been telling myself I need to get to the library for weeks now.

Also, I slept in today.  It's been hard for me, I was used to waking up with my husband at 4 in the morning, @[email protected] All that time in the dark would get me depressed.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I saw my boyfriend today and had a little nap in his bed. :b

Sort of getting back to normal eating habits...but feeling guilty.


----------



## pita

Phoenix87 said:


> Butters made me laugh...


I love Butters' hairstyle.


----------



## Tweedy

matty said:


> I met someone a month ago and things are going great. She is special


That's great news, Matty! :boogie


----------



## Tweedy

Miss Meggie said:


> I went to lunch with my friend Audrey at one of the on-campus restaurants. I had a _delicious_ chicken special with a polenta cake and grilled asparagus. The TA made it and it was _amazing_. (He's an incredibly talented cook.) Then I had a tasty Mexican chocolate tart with dulce de leche and raspberry compote followed by a nice glass of port.


Yum that sounds so good!!


----------



## caflme

Yep, made me hungry - time for breakfast... something good... ummmm... I got a prescription for Lexapro (but found out I have to pay full price for it till my deductible is met :-S).


----------



## Skip_DJ

I'm to go out for some fun and lunch with a friend in a few hours, and help her move stuff into her new place. yay.


----------



## New

It's my birthday~ I am 21 years old today~! And I got a lot of cash. Yay~


----------



## Dub16

Got invited to what promises to be a seriously cool party Friday. Can't wait.

Oh, and "New" offered me some of her birthday cash.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

One icy cold beer



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

After a long sh*tty day beer has never tasted so good.


----------



## Melinda

I got a pressing school problem resolved (FINALLY) 

I forgot to write this yesterday, but I had a really successful doctor appointment with regard to my SA. She is putting me on a new SSRI. I'm relieved but a little apprehensive about starting it.


----------



## ilikebooks

Found out that a bunch of bands I like are playing at the Ottawa Bluesfest in July! All I need to do now is build up the nerve to actually go, and I'll be set!


----------



## kos

I was about to go to the beer store but half way there I turned around and got chocolate milk instead.


----------



## BetaBoy90

kos said:


> I was about to go to the beer store but half way there I turned around and got chocolate milk instead.


 sounds bad to me, I guess I've become an alcoholic...

Also, talked with cute cashier for more than I usually would, gg


----------



## GnR

I just destroyed a massive plate of wings and fries. And I think I'm gonna have a beer .


----------



## Trek

Wow... where do I start.

In one of my classes (university) we had a quiz today (I knew it was going to be very easy, but as always I over prepared) So I got to class early but had to wait outside because the class before hadn't gotten out. Then a few more people showed up and I saw one guy I knew was in our class- so I asked him some thing about a paper we have due in a few weeks. I actually knew the answer to the question that I asked, I just felt like talking to someone (really strange for me, lol) A few minutes later a girl comes and sits next to me on the bench that I was on and I asked her what she thought of the reading and what the main things that she took away from it were. Once the class before ours got out- I went in and there is a girl who sits next to me and we talked for about 10 minutes while the rest of the class showed up. It was a really good talk and I made her laugh a few times. She's in another class of mine and I talked her into going to a presentation that was beng offered tonight. Then we talked towards the end of the class for a bit too. Fast forward to later that night when I'm eating my dinner in one of the on campus restaurants- I see this girl from the class that the presentation is being offered in- and she's with her boyfriend- she sees me and I wave, then she walks over. We talked about class and the presentation tonight, she asks me if I'm going, where it was...etc. Then she goes back over to her boyfriend and they leave. Fast forward again to the presentation- the girl from the restaurant shows up and sits next to me. We talked a bit. Then the girl I talked into coming shows up, but some guy had sat next to me by that time- so she sits in the next avaible seat- and we look at eachother a few times and make some faces about some strange things that happened. Once it's over we talked and she thanked me for getting her to come. Then we say good bye and she leaves. THEN the girl from the food place asked me if I would walk her back to her dorm, I say sure. She told me that there were a few women who got attacked on campus lately and she was kind of scared. (I heard nothing about this) So we had a good 30 minute walk and we talked the entire way, and she invited me into her dorm- but her room mate was there  But overall... a VERY good day for me.

CBT + Meds = saving my life

I do want to say something though... if you're reading this and saying "damn this guy's a jerk he doesn't have any problems!" I want you to know that I've been working on this a VERY LONG time (~7 years)... but it's getting better. If you're having lots of trouble now- just keep working at it, do your best- things WILL get better.


----------



## Falcons84

Made some classmates laugh and had a VERY good day at school which is rare


----------



## kiwismile

I hugged a classmate (she had a rough day), and walked home instead of taking the bus.

And someone made me laugh.


----------



## Emptyheart

I won 70 bucks! Lotto tickets rock!


----------



## SAgirl

Looked up jobs online


----------



## kiwismile

Almost forgot:

Imogen's set a date & location for her show in my town! She canceled last year's performance here, but my friend & I were told our tickets would still be good when she returned. Excited!

And my Snow blossomed! (Snow Alyssum)


----------



## sara01

I started growing my own hops! yay


----------



## sara01

GnR said:


> I just destroyed a massive plate of wings and fries. And I think I'm gonna have a beer .


I wish you could try some of the beer I brewed! It's soo good


----------



## Deathinmusic

It's a very beautiful and warm day today and I just took a walk to a nearby shore. Alone. And I never take walks alone. Maybe that can change.


----------



## lastofthekews

The owner of the company I work for asked me for ideas on how to help the company grow. I've got two weeks to come up with some ideas...scary, but at least he feels my opinion is worth asking 

Oh, and I ate my first ever Twinkie today


----------



## lonelygirl88

i finished all my homework, and its not even night time.
now i only have to study 
_and_ i fit in an intense workout


----------



## laura024

Got 100% on my math exam


----------



## trancediva88

_I had an amazing session with my therapist today_


----------



## trancediva88

lastofthekews said:


> The owner of the company I work for asked me for ideas on how to help the company grow. I've got two weeks to come up with some ideas...scary, but at least he feels my opinion is worth asking
> 
> Oh, and I ate my first ever Twinkie today


_Thats awesome!! HE definately has confidence in you and I think you will come up with some god ideas!  Also, did you know that here in the south, they have fried twinkies at the state fair? lol!!_


----------



## TheDaffodil

I went on a little field trip with the kiddies! Picnic and jazz music. :yes


----------



## papaSmurf

Went to the school library, read about Feng Shui and Werewolves.


----------



## OregonMommy

Had a really bad day so I am going to try to find something positive here, if not a more positive perspective. Ummm...I got some aerobic exercise & that's always good. Now I'm looking outside and the sun came out.


----------



## steelmyhead

A job I applied to seven months ago called today. Seems they're still interested  I guess I shouldn't complain, but that's a long *** time to wait for a call back.


----------



## Lensa

- I went to school. BIG deal for me.
- I hung out with one of my closest friends for the first time in a week or so. She makes me laugh and I had fun.
- I finally got my mid-term marks and I'm really happy with them.

Pretty good day overall


----------



## Miss Meggie

I found out that the professor I had for a class 6 months ago still tells students about my project.


----------



## Pure Phobia

I laughed and cried at myself for being afraid of tasting new foods. Afterward, it felt good to let go of suppression and just let the emotions flow out for a moment.


----------



## leonardess

I squatted and **** out the last tender / bid thing I'll ever do. 
that's how they think it happens. i wave a magic wand and whammo! it just appears, with little to no effort. that's right, I'm ****ing Genie and they're Major Nelson. 

but now I am going, and the next time will be hell, because it's next to impossible to train someone else to anticipate everything that can happen. I will be sunning myself on the island in just a few short months, laughing for thinking about it. For exactly 10 seconds. After that, I'll just be laughing.


----------



## sara01

Got to class on time!!! woohooo! yah, that doesn't happen often haha


----------



## Dub16

lastofthekews said:


> Oh, and I ate my first ever Twinkie today


What's a Twinkie when it's at home?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Dub16 said:


> What's a Twinkie when it's at home?


I believe it's a health problem inducing sugary cakey snack bar filled with sweet cream, mmm cakey snacks


----------



## Dub16

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I believe it's a health problem inducing sugary cakey snack bar filled with sweet cream, mmm cakey snacks


thanks, Sounds bloody great!


----------



## steelmyhead

I got a flat tire, but was able to fix it and drive home. I am one step closer to being a man :x


----------



## Indigo Flow

Thomas Paine said:


> 4:00 am and still holding it together... sorta lol


You can do it!

If i can, you can!


----------



## origami potato

I did it! I cleaned out my car! haha 

I pulled my car over to a unused part of the parking lot and cleaned it out. And since I found $1 in quarters in there, I decided to vacuum it out too!  It took me awhile to gather up the nerve, but yay! ^^


----------



## Lasair

Lol, I got a distension in my business computer module, the one module I put the least amount of work into - going to that stuffy from for two hours a week paid off....yay! one down 7 more needed!


----------



## lonelygirl88

basically done


----------



## lonelygirl88

and i just found out i got a 100% on the test i took this morning


----------



## mrbojangles

lonelygirl88 said:


> and i just found out i got a 100% on the test i took this morning


sounds like your having an awesome day


----------



## TheDaffodil

I found a book of poetry that will fit perfectly into my measurement unit! And all three copies are on the shelves at the library so I don't have to buy it! :yes It's all really rounding out.


----------



## GnR

I washed my car, and then changed the oil .


----------



## lonelygirl88

mrbojangles said:


> sounds like your having an awesome day


:yes


----------



## AussiePea

lonelygirl88 said:


> and i just found out i got a 100% on the test i took this morning


woooot, well done! 100% is no easy feat!!!
----

My bosses and other high up employees complimented the prototype design I did for some shielding. Pretty chuffed!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I went to BJJ class today and on a warm-up we did an exercise where we had to jump and roll over a person. I went and did it at full speed and my teacher said "wow, you really have no fear."

Made me kinda proud, but at the same time, I wish I had that no fear concept when it comes to social activities.


----------



## Emptyheart

Filled out a job interview at baskin robins..all my friends are working there..now I just have to wait for a call.


----------



## Cleary

I got 96% on my social psychology presentation. yeahhh!


----------



## MindOverMood

Great job to everbody on this page!!!


----------



## AussiePea

Cleary said:


> I got 96% on my social psychology presentation. yeahhh!


Nice, looks like people are getting great results currently \o/ Keep it up peeps!!!


----------



## riverscuomo91

Had a conversation with roommate that wasn't awkward, and was pretty long! Feels great to talk normally, when I can.


----------



## kiwismile

My friend and I made amazing mini-cupcakes. :boogie And then we ate half the batch because they were so delicious. :no


----------



## ardrum

I ate really healthily and felt great.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I ate three pieces of bread today. TAKE THAT ED!


----------



## AussiePea

strawberryjulius said:


> I ate three pieces of bread today. TAKE THAT ED!


:boogie
I had 4, pretty sure ED is now wounded beyond repair. Potatowned his hiney we did.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Woke up too sick, tired and sad to go anywhere. This is a good thing. I want to stay home. Cancelling my life for a while.


----------



## origami potato

My volunteer class was fun today and driving with my future mother-in-law wasn't as bad as I was making it out to be.  

I also got a paper/link to do a career aptitude test to help point me in the right direction college wise. I constantly feel lost, so it's relieving to get that extra nudge/push to get me going. ^^


----------



## Miss Meggie

In class today, my chef said in front of everyone that I am one of his most valuable people (kitchen-speak for line cook or employee).


----------



## caflme

Miss Meggie said:


> In class today, my chef said in front of everyone that I am one of his most valuable people (kitchen-speak for line cook or employee).


Well Done Miss Meggie... bravo...


----------



## leonardess

irishK said:


> Woke up too sick, tired and sad to go anywhere. This is a good thing. I want to stay home. Cancelling my life for a while.


that sounds pretty good, actually. rest up, recharge, and feel better.


----------



## Lasair

first exam went brill


----------



## OregonMommy

Went to a nature shop with the kids- pretty fascinating stuff there was like visiting a museum- lots of mineral rocks, igneous, like pyrite, amethyst, crystals, fossils, also bugs in tree amber, just also a beautiful day, took a nice walk downtown and haven't done much of that because of the SA, just enjoyed fresh air and sunlight.


----------



## Meep

I talked to my crush for a while today.


----------



## AussiePea

Had an awesome night and hoping to repeat that again tonight.


----------



## TheCanadian1

The new hut and heating pad arrived for my Hedgehogs cage. He's going to sleep well tomorrow!!


----------



## papaSmurf

kiwismile said:


> My friend and I made amazing mini-cupcakes. :boogie And then we ate half the batch because they were so delicious. :no


^Oh my goodness, that sounds delicious! What sort of miniature cupcakes are we talking here?

Today we found a tiny Pho restaurant which far surpasses what was our gold standard. This is no mean feat, as the old place was already unbelievably delicious. Bottom line: all of my disposable income for the near future is going to be wasted on tasty noodles.


----------



## kiwismile

papaSmurf said:


> ^Oh my goodness, that sounds delicious! What sort of miniature cupcakes are we talking here?
> 
> Today we found a tiny Pho restaurant which far surpasses what was our gold standard. This is no mean feat, as the old place was already unbelievably delicious. Bottom line: all of my disposable income for the near future is going to be wasted on tasty noodles.


They had honey, brown sugar, and white chocolate (melted) in them. Instead of frosting, we dipped them in powdered sugar. We had to try three stores before we found any white chocolate!

Is this restaurant somewhere nearby? I have a fondness for tasty noodles. :yes


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Attempting to be more open about myself, I actually told some friends in person about my problems. I was surprised to find that the incredibly fun and outgoing guy that I envied for his personality and who is engaged is actually on prozac and the incredibly outgoing, intelligent, beautiful girl I also envied was so depressed that she dropped out of school at one point. Both seemingly happy, but not so well-adjusted as I thought. Also told them about my current crush.


----------



## Lasair

I'm handing around c.v's for work as a care assistant.... that's a big step in the right direction me thinks


----------



## odd_one_out

I opened a new bank account today using my new passport, so now I'll be able to start interviewing personal assistants with the help of social services.

The body aches of the last few days have lifted. I feel peaceful.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> I opened a new bank account today using my new passport, so now I'll be able to start interviewing personal assistants with the help of social services.
> 
> The body aches of the last few days have lifted. I feel peaceful.


YAY!!!!!!:boogie:boogie:boogieThis is great news!


----------



## GnR

I went to the gym for the first time in about six months. It felt freaking awesome, even though I've lost a lot of strength. Muscle memory should take over in a few weeks.


----------



## Hello22

I gotta alot of study done today - lots done, but more to do!!


----------



## Trek

I realized that I've become comfortable enough with myself that I can't use it as an excuse to not do things anymore. This coming week I'm going to do something that I've needed to do for a long time!


----------



## serolf

.


----------



## kos

Trek said:


> I realized that I've become comfortable enough with myself that I can't use it as an excuse to not do things anymore. This coming week I'm going to do something that I've needed to do for a long time!


 **** ya Trek! Right on!!


----------



## Perfectionist

My uncle start teaching me how to parallel park. It was stressful but fun.


----------



## Hello22

Study is going really well for me, go me! I just can't wait for them to be over!


----------



## GnR

Well it's sunday so I figure I've accomplished my weekend goals: 1. Go to the gym. 2. Don't get drunk. 3. Don't take benzos.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Went on a first date yesterday, and it went well. Although, just before we parted, it was a bit awkward, since I didn't feel comfortable moving in for a kiss after just an hour. So she initiated a hug. Not too smooth or confident on my part. Oh well, I'll see how it goes when I call her later.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Nothing yet today...


----------



## TheDaffodil

I went shopping! :yes


----------



## lonelygirl88

i am completely done with a huge assignment. woo!

now i have to dive into a 5 page paper...:roll.

but it does feel good to put a mental line through a class after the submission- will never see it again


----------



## Melinda

Drove home from a horrible day to find that my roommate had adopted a kitten.


----------



## AussiePea

Great to talk to someone you miss again.


----------



## fictionz

I just found out today how 4 people who barely knew each other before have so many things in common with each other. This was what I found out from our counselling session.


----------



## lonelygirl88

got my concert tickets in the mail
_and_ i just found out my brother will be gone for 6 weeks-score!!! (he will be leaving in like 2 weeks!!!)


----------



## TheDaffodil

I had a cookie.


----------



## caflme

My first day was really good... and this morning before he went to school my son told me I looked great and to have a good day and that I would do great... then when I went to the car to go to work I found a beautiful Magnolia blossom that he had picked and laid on my drivers seat to surprise me. I am so lucky to have such an awesome kid.


----------



## papaSmurf

There is a certain type of tree here that turns a lovely shade of gold during the summer months. They've just started going off, it's wonderful. They're not particularly flashy, and no one really seems to pay them much mind, but I can't help but smile a bit every time I see one.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I looked at a cute person....


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

After eluding me for years, I was finally able to perform a firefly arm balance! The amazing thing was it was a simple form adjustment and once I did it, it was easy! I'm happy because I finally got it!!


----------



## OregonMommy

May Day celebration today! Comes every year--May Pole dance with colorful ribbons, flower wreath-making.


----------



## Lasair

Psychology and math exams done and went really well. Only three more to go!


----------



## CandySays

jhanniffy said:


> Psychology and math exams done and went really well. Only three more to go!


I hope you did well! 

Sociology exam done today. One more to go!


----------



## Dub16

jhanniffy said:


> Psychology and math exams done and went really well. Only three more to go!


Aye, that's the stuff. Get in there! Delighted for ya janette :yes


----------



## Trek

I'm getting sponsored for a research grant!


----------



## TheDaffodil

Today, I felt like I was good enough.


----------



## Trek

Yesterday, I;

a) got sponsored for a research grant (like I posted above) but that was only the start...
b) gave the best presentation in the class (250+ people)
c) talked to about a dozen new people, and was totally relaxed the whole time
d) danced around during my presentation in-front of said 250+ people
e) asked a girl who I've got a thing for to help me carry some stuff to my car and we talked the entire way, and at my car I asked if she would like to hang out sometime and I got her number 
f) went out to a really good celebration dinner with a good friend
g) gave my friend one of my old bikes (new riding buddy)
h) had a 2.5hour long conversation with two of my good friends


----------



## OregonMommy

Today I had coffee with my life consultant on a beautiful sunny day & had a meaningful conversation.


----------



## Trek

Finally got proficient at skid stopping my fixie.


----------



## Tweedy

caflme said:


> My first day was really good... and this morning before he went to school my son told me I looked great and to have a good day and that I would do great... then when I went to the car to go to work I found a beautiful Magnolia blossom that he had picked and laid on my drivers seat to surprise me. I am so lucky to have such an awesome kid.


Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! :b


----------



## caflme

Tweedy said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! :b


Yeah, he is a really amazing 11 year old kid... I'm extremely lucky to have him as my son. It's amazing how I never really thought I wanted kids, never played with dolls, never babysat, never really wanted responsibility or rules... but now it's all different... he makes life worth waking up for and living for - 90% of the things I do socially I would never do if it weren't for him.


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> Yeah, he is a really amazing 11 year old kid... I'm extremely lucky to have him as my son. It's amazing how I never really thought I wanted kids, never played with dolls, never babysat, never really wanted responsibility or rules... but now it's all different... he makes life worth waking up for and living for - 90% of the things I do socially I would never do if it weren't for him.


Fair play Betty! Totally cool mom! :yes


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> Fair play Betty! Totally cool mom! :yes


awwww... thanks... I couldn't help but add the picture of him... I'd never seen 3-leaf clovers that big and the picture still amazes me - and him - obviously lol.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Got my school essay finished (an accomplishment in and of itself for me), and although I sent it late, the teacher was fine with it because I asked for mercy so nicely. 

It's also a very beautiful and warm day outside and I'm actually feeling pretty good right now. I'll be going to school in a while and I feel good getting out of the house for a while.


----------



## steelmyhead

Finally will be able to get some sleep.


----------



## Andy43

Just finished my math exam. One class left and I am free!


----------



## Hello22

Started my final year exams today and i got on well i think. I dunno why but i'm really happy after that exam, i was expecting the worst, i was expecting my mind to go blank as it usually does but it didnt! 
Anyway i need to get back to study the other 2, so i shouldnt be getting too happy!


----------



## GnR

Got an issue resolved. It had been killin me the past few weeks. Sigh.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I had a delicious chorizo chicken skewer with a creamy basil sauce for lunch with a cold pint. YUM


----------



## Atticus

caflme said:


> awwww... thanks... I couldn't help but add the picture of him... I'd never seen 3-leaf clovers that big and the picture still amazes me - and him - obviously lol.


I feel strange "quoting" pictures, but nice story and great looking son, caflme.


----------



## Trek

uugghhh something, not sure if it's good or bad though.

That girl who I mentioned whose number I got the other day, I texted her to see if she wanted to get dinner sometime, and didn't get a reply :-\ 

Atleast I sent the text I guess, it's a step.


----------



## Melinda

*3 good things!*

Had a conversation with my mom which actually made me feel _better_ about my situation rather than worse (these are very rare).

Also: my teacher told me to keep up the good work today after glancing at my homework--which for once I had completed.

And finally, I had a delicious vegetarian hot dog today. Yummmm:b


----------



## Miss Meggie

Today was my last day cooking in the kitchens at the Culinary Institute of America.
I've three weeks to go, working in the dining room in the on-campus restaurant where I just finished the kitchen. Then graduation!


----------



## lonelygirl88

Miss Meggie said:


> Today was my last day cooking in the kitchens at the Culinary Institute of America.
> I've three weeks to go, working in the dining room in the on-campus restaurant where I just finished the kitchen. Then graduation!


thats awesome- congrats.
i'd prob be sad at the same time though.


----------



## pita

I put my hand up three times in class and answered all the tricky questions.


----------



## Bullet Soul

I had cookie dough ice cream. ;D That's positive.


----------



## gg87

I experienced very little anxiety today, overall I'd say I had a really nice day.


----------



## quiet0lady

Bullet Soul said:


> I had cookie dough ice cream. ;D That's positive.


Heck yeah! Cookie dough ice cream is _always_ a positive. :yes


----------



## odd_one_out

Had a productive day and didn't lack energy. I am going to socialise now and it feels like I might even use my voice.



Melinda said:


> Had a conversation with my mom which actually made me feel _better_ about my situation rather than worse (these are very rare).
> 
> Also: my teacher told me to keep up the good work today after glancing at my homework--which for once I had completed.
> 
> And finally, I had a delicious vegetarian hot dog today. Yummmm:b


Sounds like a very good day. I haven't tried such a hot dog.


----------



## origami potato

Volunteer class today was fun and even though I did feel awkward at times, I made it through.


----------



## caflme

I got my Ubuntu 10.04 disk burned... decided to delete Microsoft off my laptop and eliminate the extra partition and dual boot and make it completely Linux... now just got to get motivated to sit and do it instead of sitting here on the forums.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I booked last minute surfing holiday last night. And I found out this morning that the place I'm going to is hosting a pro womens tournament the week that I'm there 8)


----------



## shadowmask

My SA is almost nonexistent today. I don't know if it's due to depression making me numb or what, but my discomfort around people has really diminished since the beginning of the year. I think I'm becoming more accepting of my body image/physical imperfections too.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Spray painted rocks to look like gold. I forgot how much fun spray paint is!


----------



## Magical Delusional

A stranger complemented my turquoise toenail polish. And then I had a conversation about where I got it and I didn't even feel anxious.


----------



## TheDaffodil

max4225 said:


> ^awesome idea, I love painting stuff


It was really fun. I usually just play with watercolors but spray paint...aw man, it makes me wanna spray paint _everything_.


----------



## pita




----------



## steelmyhead

I was finally able to chip away that black crud that's been underneath my big toenail for the past five months. Happy days are here again.


----------



## lonelygirl88

the movie was good


----------



## SusanStorm

My SA was almost non-excisting today.I went to the city and even bought myself something to eat without dreading it and using 30 mins for preparation 
I felt quite calm so that was nice.Why can't every day be like that?


----------



## AussiePea

Good for you Invisible!! Now hold onto this and do it again as soon and as regularly as possible!!!


----------



## SusanStorm

Ospi said:


> Good for you Invisible!! Now hold onto this and do it again as soon and as regularly as possible!!!


Yeah,I would like that.Was a nice feeling.
I think it might have been because I managed to not think about all the what ifs and worry over stupid things.


----------



## Lasair

I feel sick today, but at least it didnt happen during the exams!


----------



## Lasair

Somebody out there is looking out for me

I'm glad I pushed myself last week- Just got called for another interview and hopefully I can improve from the last one which was yesterday and hopeless - a change at good solid work experience as a care assistant is what I need and a summer job this would make the summer fly.


----------



## Josh

I just signed up for driving lessons and I wasn't even that anxious or nervous about it! My first lesson is on Friday!


----------



## TheCanadian1

Well this happened yesterday... Today just started!

My HOLD was released from my University account so I can start registering classes. I'm scared but a little excited to get started with education.


----------



## caflme

My son was invited to and went to a local water park for the whole day with neighbors... he's gonna have so much fun... son having fun = mom being happy.


----------



## tutliputli

A girl at work made me a list of bands she thought I'd like, so I'm spending the evening checking them out. I love finding new music.


----------



## Wrathchild824

I might be able to go to a couple concerts pretty soon, I just found out


----------



## Perfectionist

I got a blended strawberry lemonade from starbucks!

It's a lovely day and I went driving around and felt all happy.


----------



## caflme

I got a PM from someone who cheered me up a bit with a Happy Mothers Day wish and a virtual hug. Thanks.... really needed it.


----------



## origami potato

Had an awesome day. ^^ Went to the weekly farmer's market and this weekend happens to be Artisphere, a pretty big arts festival here in town. It was really fun despite it being hot and crowded.  Oh and I had Persian food for the first time, YUM!


----------



## odd_one_out

Came across a newly published research paper where I happened to be co-author. Collaborators add your name even when you're sitting on your backside doing nothing.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Came across a newly published research paper where I happened to be co-author. Collaborators add your name even when you're sitting on your backside doing nothing.


How awesome... congratulations.


----------



## GnR

I just made nachos. They're excellent.


----------



## AussiePea

Had an amazing bacon, eggs, toast, onion, sausage and tomato breakfast!!!!


----------



## caflme

GnR said:


> I just made nachos. They're excellent.


Mmmmm - that sound yummy.... now I want some.


----------



## david86

I just won $300 at the casino. Nice! :boogie


----------



## caflme

david86 said:


> I just won $300 at the casino. Nice! :boogie


Wow, kool... I just remembered I bought a Lottery ticket and a Powerball ticket for Mother's Day... need to be ready to check the numbers at 10:15 p.m. CST... thanks for jogging my memory.

I used to love going to Lake Tahoe to the casinos there in October - back then it was when the casinos were less crowded.

Betty


----------



## lonelygirl88

my dad bought me lotto tickets...maybe i will win


----------



## cmr

Me and my family saved a lost duckling. We took it to a wildlife shelter.  Oh, and this weird looking guy complimented my Invader Zim shirt at the store. He was kind of cute.


----------



## Trek

I think I'm going to buy a new bike


----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


> A girl at work made me a list of bands she thought I'd like, so I'm spending the evening checking them out. I love finding new music.


^I'm fairly certain that you're going to have to pass the names of the best bands from this bunch over to me just as soon as you can.

Today I found my draft notes to a playlist I burned for a former girlfriend a few years back. Listening to these old songs amounts to a pleasant sort of time travel.


----------



## steelmyhead

Got my mom some azaleas. Sat in the yard a bit.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Thomas Paine said:


> I think my anti-depressant is starting to really kick in.


that's good. which one is it?


----------



## Perfectionist

That's awesome Thomas Paine.

I drove around. I updated my iPod for the first time in about 3 years. Outdated songs were outdatedddd.


----------



## OregonMommy

I didn't go anywhere public today. My husband & son fixed me a nice breakfast this morning for Mother's Day.


----------



## pita

A year or so ago, documentary film makers came into my work, and I was forced by my boss to be filmed. I saw the documentary on TV tonight and, thank god, I am not in the thing. I feel very relieved.


----------



## Melinda

Had a surprisingly good day with the family, and returned home to a kitten


----------



## cmr

I visited with relatives, ate enchiladas, and played ping pong with my Dad.


----------



## Dub16

Melinda said:


> Had a surprisingly good day with the family, *and returned home to a kitten*


I hate when that happens. I'm afraid to go to the shop these days for fear of having a litter of cats running aboot the gaff when I get back!


----------



## Hello22

Todays exam went really well - i'm surprised cos i only managed to start learning off my study notes last nite and this morning - but pulled through it. Though im a little bit anxious about exam celebrations this Thursday - i dont know why but i feel people on my course think im a stuck up *****, i kinda get that vibe so maybe if i drink through it i'll be fine........ But yes im in a REALLY good mood - off to go for a jog now!!


----------



## caflme

^Hey Congrats....

I found $20 in a pair of jeans I've not worn in a year and a half - yay me... the jeans had been washed so it was a very well laundered $20 bill lol.... but in a good way lol.


----------



## Hello22

caflme said:


> ^Hey Congrats....
> 
> I found $20 in a pair of jeans I've not worn in a year and a half - yay me... the jeans had been washed so it was a very well laundered $20 bill lol.... but in a good way lol.


I love when i find money that i have forgotten about!


----------



## Melinda

Dub16 said:


> I hate when that happens. I'm afraid to go to the shop these days for fear of having a litter of cats running aboot the gaff when I get back!


I confidently predict that I will be a crazy cat lady when I get old. 

Today has been a pretty all right day so far: I discovered I got an 89 on a midterm for which I hardly studied, I managed to find the mail key (subsequently allowing me to pay my bills, which is always nice) AND I made two phone calls! Being productive is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I was informally offered the job I want!


----------



## TheDaffodil

gilt said:


> Hey, that's great - congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## kosherpiggy

probably the coolest thing happened to me.
okay so on friday in french class, i drew a tic-tac-toe board on the desk and wrote 'play' underneath it. when i came to class today, someone already put an 'X'. i put an 'O'. this is so awesome. i am definitely sending this in to mlia.!


----------



## GnR

I forgot to bring my blackberry to work today. At first I was pissed, but soon realized that having access to SAS 24/7 isn't necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Benji90

I am now officially in a relationship.

My first tbh! :boogie


----------



## OregonMommy

Benji90 said:


> I am now officially in a relationship.
> 
> My first tbh! :boogie


Yay!

I made caramel-candied apples with my son today.


----------



## matty

kosherpiggy said:


> probably the coolest thing happened to me.
> okay so on friday in french class, i drew a tic-tac-toe board on the desk and wrote 'play' underneath it. when i came to class today, someone already put an 'X'. i put an 'O'. this is so awesome. i am definitely sending this in to mlia.!


That is awesome and I have now found a new website to waste time with. Thank you and thank you


----------



## MMalloo

I guided a conversation in a staff meeting today. People really listened to and respected what I had to say!


----------



## Trek

I found out that the latest girl that I've been going after isn't interested. Oh well, now I can focus my time and energy on other things.


----------



## steelmyhead

I'm finding it easier to split the work between both legs when excercising, rather than focusing on just the left or right legs individually.


----------



## AussiePea

Figured out how to use some pretty advanced machinery at work. It's cool shizziez!!!


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Went on a date tonight. But I think I really need practice with kissing.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I am beginning to procrastinate less on phone calls. I am able to change job agencies and won't have to stick with ****ty Mission Australia.


----------



## shazzaTPM

I had a pretty good workout session today.


----------



## caflme

I was asked to come in for a job interview yesterday ... a job that starts at $17/hr - full-time w/benefits.... I politely declined. I like my new job, I like the people, and I know that making $160/wk when I could obviously make way more is probably stupid in some ways ... but this schedule works for me. It was really nice to be called though and asked - really encouraged - to come in for the interview. I had to take the call while at my other job... everyone was blown away at how easily I said no to that much money - for this area that is a LOT of money.


----------



## Lasair

I got the job!!


----------



## Dub16

jhanniffy said:


> I got the job!!


Wahey!!! Congrats Janette, Fair play!! :yes

(I'll have a Guinness)


----------



## shadowmask

Benji90 said:


> I am now officially in a relationship.
> 
> My first tbh! :boogie


Congratulations 

---------

I didn't wake up tired even though I'm running on four hours sleep.


----------



## odd_one_out

Had a productive day despite fatigue and lingering grief.

After months of it not happening, I got approached by 3 people while out (seeking my assistance) and did not panic but manipulated my facial expressions and tone and reciprocated adequately.

My friend tried hard not to drive me nuts, which provided a (no doubt temporary) respite.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

I left the house. That's how boring the last couple of months have been for me, that it's a positive thing just leaving the house


----------



## strawberryjulius

My boyfriend came over. We ate cake. He liked the cake. 

Now I feel guilty about eating the cake. **** this.


----------



## GnR

Its beautiful outside and I'm not depressed .


----------



## lonelygirl88

all doneee


----------



## TheDaffodil

Yummy rum cake muffins. That's really good.


----------



## MMalloo

My instructor talked to me at my aerobics class and I was so encouraged that I talked to a couple of other people! 

Also, a few days ago I joined SAS. After tooling around on this site a bit, I realized what a good decision that was. Love you all!:heart


----------



## Trek

I listened to a lot of really good reggae today.


----------



## shazzaTPM

I got up at 9am this morning for my assessment with a councilor to see a psychiatrist! Afterwards, my friend and I went for a jog in the city's park and forest. We ended up at a quarry with a dirt mountain there and both climbed to the top. I also saw an awesome street sign - 'Dream-a-lot Drive' - which I HAD to take a photo of. In the end I jogged/walked 9km/5.6 miles.

Now I'm hopefully going to complete my essay due tomorrow.


----------



## matty

shazza, that is the best street sign ever. please tell me it is in brisbane, I think it would look great in the pool room, not that I have a pool room yet

__________________________

I went out to dinner and ran into an old friend. Had a bit of a chat


----------



## shazzaTPM

Haha sorry man - it's in Bendigo, Victoria! You know, I'd love to steal it one day actually. I've always been too anxious to do such a thing!










Haha, well I actually just did some manipulating. Here is the original:


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ nice signs. i'd like to put one in my bedroom lol.


----------



## VagueResemblance

I went to a support group meeting. Walked in the door, spoke and acted like a normal person, whatever that is exactly. Constantly, constantly afraid...but now I have some ideas that don't let it show, or minimize the feeling, or both. so I went to a support group meeting instead of driving past one and going home.


----------



## Trek

Driving home today I had an urge to go talk to people... very strange for me. I stopped at the grocery store even though I didn't need anything but no conversations.


----------



## shadowmask

Woke up with a clear mind. Had a pretty good workout.

Having vivid dreams always helps me forget my problems the next morning, even if it's short-lived, I'm grateful for it. I need to find a method to make them occur more frequently.


----------



## caflme

I got a weird sudden burst of energy about 1:30 p.m. while at work... was doing nothing at my new job since my predecessor was not in the mood to teach me anything so I went and learned 4 other people's job (intake of donations, sorting, front desk and some stuff in the food pantry and the clothing closet... my predecessor was annoyed that I was taking the time to learn other jobs and said I would never have time to do anything other than my own job. I told her I didn't care... it was still nice to know what the others did. Then I was pacing because I was annoyed at her... then the director came and asked to talk to me and we hung out and talked for about an hour - we get along great. 

Once home I still had enough energy to wash dishes, cook supper, wash the supper dishes, do two loads of laundry and I'm still tapping my leg which indicates I am overrun with energy still.... wish I could always feel this way.

Totally not used to having energy... but it is a nice feeling.


----------



## cinammon

I had some pepperoni pizza and peanut m & m's:roflI made some cards for my volunteering to send to our troops, I got up this morning and was able to wash, dress myself, drive my car safely, drink a banana smoothie that a shop was giving customers free, watch Oprah and Dr Phil and Tyra, practiced typing, I was able to see, speak and smile and all of this are blessings!!!!! And I was also able to pray this morning and give thanks for these blessings and pray for others too.


----------



## Trek

I'm thinking about going to buy a cake.


----------



## matty

Had a meeting and made a very good point which swung the vote in favor of my choice. Pretty rewarding when I normally sitting in the back ground avoiding the conversation.


----------



## Deathinmusic

It is frickin' 26 degrees Celsius outside, and I'm getting out of the house right now!  That would be about 78.8 Fahrenheit. Just a few days ago it was like 10 degrees. I'm liking this.


----------



## caflme

Deathinmusic said:


> It is frickin' 26 degrees Celsius outside, and I'm getting out of the house right now!  That would be about 78.8 Fahrenheit. Just a few days ago it was like 10 degrees. I'm liking this.


It sounds like a perfect day to get outside and enjoy the weather. Grill out or just lay in a chair in the sun and a nice drink watching the trees and birds.... or to go do something. Have fun.


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> just lay in a chair in the sun and a nice drink watching the birds....


Kinky!


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> Kinky!


_*I'm *_Kinky - you thought that up all on yer own ... like. LOL


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> _*I'm *_Kinky - you thought that up all on yer own ... like. LOL


haha!


----------



## caflme

I don't work on Fridays... that's good... it's 80 F out and I am about to go mow my lawn... did a preemptive allergy strike with some Benadryl... not sure if taking it before will help or not.


----------



## steelmyhead

25¢ raise *****es! Any direction but down is good.


----------



## caflme

I got my lawn mowed... having leftover chicken and rice for lunch... yum...


----------



## howlinforyou

well it's only 10 am so I'll tell you a good thing that happened yesterday! i was very outgoing with everyone in my art class=] I also have been taking walks every day which I'm very happy about


----------



## LunaTea

Today I kinda made my first friend out of the entire school year. And I graduate in two weeks.. But anyways I still feel good about it. I though she didn't like me but she started talking to me and seems to like me enough. She invited me over to sit with her and hang out with her friends and continued to talk to me and be nice through the whole period. I was nervous and awkward at first but I think I did well. ^ ^' It was funny because she introduced me to people in the class even though I've been in there the entire year, I just never talked to anyone. People were looking at her funny because she was talking to me so much.


----------



## Josh

I had my first driving lesson today and it went really well!


----------



## caflme

Josh said:


> I had my first driving lesson today and it went really well!


How exciting - how did it go!!!!


----------



## Josh

caflme said:


> How exciting - how did it go!!!!


Great! I wasn't even that nervous.


----------



## caflme

Josh said:


> Great! I wasn't even that nervous.


that rocks... good job


----------



## lonelygirl88

someone came over to my house to hand deliver a present. that made me feel special


----------



## odd_one_out

Had a very productive day, then went out to dinner despite fatigue but it dissipated. 

Spoke a few times in between my silences and made people laugh. I was very with it and could follow most of the conversation and my articulation hasn't been this good in months.


----------



## Dub16

One of my best friends came back to the site. (Wohoo Sashy)

i realised a big mistake I was aboot to make, in time to stop it...

And i found oot that I've got some cool options fer me Summer jollies

(All of the above tempered with serious man-Flu... but who cares)

PLUS!!! Kermit the frog is a weirdo!


----------



## StickyFingers

I found $20 on the street! yay!


----------



## Dub16

StickyFingers said:


> I found $20 on the street! yay!


I've got seriously big holes in these new jeans... I'll PM ya my address... Keep a fiver fer yerself mate


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Had a very productive day, then went out to dinner despite fatigue but it dissipated.
> 
> Spoke a few times in between my silences and made people laugh. I was very with it and could follow most of the conversation and my articulation hasn't been this good in months.


That's awesome!!!!! I had a really productive day too... lot lots done and stayed in a great mood all day. Nice that we both had good days :yes.


----------



## Trek

I got my new bike  That brings the collection up to four. I think I have an addiction.


----------



## Twisted Muffin

School is officially OVER, and summer break is here!!


----------



## Hello22

I finished my exams last Thursday, and got to have my 2 day booze session! Finally finished uni and that boring course! I also got a call back from a job - I'm starting Monday!! Yay, i'm sooooooo nervous and my SA is gonna shoot straight up but at least i'll be earning money at long last!


----------



## AussiePea

Hello22 said:


> I finished my exams last Thursday, and got to have my 2 day booze session! Finally finished uni and that boring course! I also got a call back from a job - I'm starting Monday!! Yay, i'm sooooooo nervous and my SA is gonna shoot straight up but at least i'll be earning money at long last!


Congrats!!! It is scary but if it scares you, you DO IT and you will be rewarded!! Well done and enjoy, will be great for confidence as well I imagine.
----------

Well last night I did my first paid photography job and it went well and then I went out with friends and even went to a club and danced!!!! PROGRESS!!!


----------



## Tweedy

Hello22 said:


> I finished my exams last Thursday, and got to have my 2 day booze session! Finally finished uni and that boring course! I also got a call back from a job - I'm starting Monday!! Yay, i'm sooooooo nervous and my SA is gonna shoot straight up but at least i'll be earning money at long last!


 :boogie:boogie:clap
I like everything about that post. Especially the two day booze session!!! 
Well done on the job!


----------



## caflme

Hello22 said:


> I finished my exams last Thursday, and got to have my 2 day booze session! Finally finished uni and that boring course! I also got a call back from a job - I'm starting Monday!! Yay, i'm sooooooo nervous and my SA is gonna shoot straight up but at least i'll be earning money at long last!





Ospi said:


> Congrats!!! It is scary but if it scares you, you DO IT and you will be rewarded!! Well done and enjoy, will be great for confidence as well I imagine.
> ----------
> 
> Well last night I did my first paid photography job and it went well and then I went out with friends and even went to a club and danced!!!! PROGRESS!!!





Tweedy said:


> :boogie:boogie:clap
> I like everything about that post. Especially the two day booze session!!!
> Well done on the job!


From Me Tooo..... that is so AWESOME!!!! Congratulations.... to both of you.


----------



## Trek

gilt said:


> Not a bad thing if you have the storage space! Are they for different terrains? I have an 15 y.o. hybrid road/off road bike (a Trek!) myself, although I haven't had much chance to use it for a while.


Yeah, they're all a little different...

I've got a mountain bike for off road stuff, then a new-er road bike, then a fixed gear track bike, and the BRAND new one that I'm building up is another fixed gear track bike.


----------



## GnR

I got some Alice in Chains tickets:banana.


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ really? i wonder who woke u up to tell u to buy them? u've got a good friend somewhere...


----------



## GnR

lonelygirl88 said:


> ^ really? i wonder who woke u up to tell u to buy them? u've got a good friend somewhere...


 :high5


----------



## Trek

It happened last night, but I realized that I'm getting back into shape after the loooong winter. (I don't do anything in the winter)


----------



## Hello22

Thanks Opsi, Tweedy, and Caflme!!

I always feel like i achieve nothing in my life but when i write things down, i don't think my life is as bad as i think it is!


----------



## caflme

Hello22 said:


> Thanks Opsi, Tweedy, and Caflme!!
> 
> I always feel like i achieve nothing in my life but when i write things down, i don't think my life is as bad as i think it is!


Then write whenever you like, as often as you like... I'm the same way.
:squeeze


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

GnR said:


> I got some Alice in Chains tickets:banana.


Is this in October?


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ yup it is.


----------



## GnR

irishK said:


> Is this in October?


They went on sale at 10


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Kickass finally finished downloading!! whoop yea


----------



## mbp86

Made my first ace while playing disc golf.


----------



## OregonMommy

Went to my Nia exercise class, to a sidewalk sale and reading out in the sun.


----------



## quiet0lady

took a nap  and feeling good


----------



## Lasair

Joined the leisure club hopefully to improve on fitness levels with a little bit of swimming!


----------



## AussiePea

Well Had fun chats with SAS friends last night AND Webber won the Monaco GP. Perfect day!!!!!! :b


----------



## foodie

Went to church today met a few ppl my age...but idk if this will go anywhere but hey ill continue to go i need some sort of sociallazation lol...but the convos went pretty good


----------



## papaSmurf

It turns out that people on the internet want me to write things for them! Now I just have to do it, gosh dang it.


----------



## AussiePea

I had a rather stern talking to somone at work who made an error but did not learn anything from it. Felt good knowing I was not too scared to say what needed to be said to someone in higher authority than myself.


----------



## Trek

I went to the grocery store this evening, and some woman asked me to get something for her that she couldn't reach. I was able to talk to her for a minute and get her what she needed, then was on my way. I didn't feel the least bit nervous either.


----------



## pita

I saw a great blue heron at the pond near my house. He was very elegant.


----------



## ardrum

I didn't die on my half marathon, and I completed it despite massive cramps. Eek!


----------



## coeur_brise

I learned a new song on my guitar. feels like I accomplished somethng.


----------



## skittymitty

I promptly responded to an email from an old friend.. without avoiding it or going back and deleting the entire thing before I could hit send.


----------



## Whitney

My boyfriend made me chocolate chip waffles


----------



## Dub16

They had lovely Egg-Mayonnaise & Cress sarnies in the shop this morning. I was made up aboot that.
I even considered hugging all the staff and singing a song of praise.

But I just bought me ***** and kept walkin.


----------



## QUIET GUY

I slept good, I don't always sleep good during the daytime, but today I really did. And I had good dreams


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> They had lovely Egg-Mayonnaise & Cress sarnies in the shop this morning. I was made up aboot that.
> I even considered hugging all the staff and singing a song of praise.
> 
> But I just bought me ***** and kept walkin.


Yum this is one of my favorite sandwiches as well (along with a grilled Reuben on dark rye)... great now I am tempted to boil eggs and have no time... but we will have egg salad for supper haha... I've not made it in nearly 6 months.


----------



## Dub16

^^ Aye, egg-salad is boss! 

I'll call over at aboot 7pm Betsy!


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> ^^ Aye, egg-salad is boss!
> 
> I'll call over at aboot 7pm Betsy!


Betsy huh... interestingly... my first husband's last name was Ross... so I was called Betsy Ross quite often lol.... was tempted to sew an American Flag - just cuz... but never did.

Better make it around 5 p.m. or it will all be gone.


----------



## Dub16

^^ Aye, I'm finished work at 4.30 so 5pm is no bother like. Seeya then!


----------



## mbp86

My mom is making me breakfast in bed


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I checked out an apartment today.


----------



## david86

Yes! I got a promotion today, maybe now i'll be able to afford a macbook pro.


----------



## mhmt89

i had two friends with me so i wasnt alone,i talked to 3 strangers and i asked 2 of my teachers 1 question each! i wish everyday could be like this.


----------



## lonelygirl88

score


----------



## Lateralus

Tallied 3 goals and 2 assists in a 7-3 win at hockey tonight. Dominated!


----------



## Atticus

Lateralus said:


> Tallied 3 goals and 2 assists in a 7-3 win at hockey tonight. Dominated!


Where were you on the other two goals


----------



## Lateralus

Atticus said:


> Where were you on the other two goals


Haha I know, dang teammates scoring without me


----------



## millenniumman75

Daaaang, Lat! You should have been on the Olympic hockey team. :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out

The realisation that my recent temptation to get back with my ex has no firm basis.


----------



## Sous la Mer

Not one person called me or texted me all day. Wait, I guess that's not a good thing is it? Great. :blank


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The lady at the swimming pool gave me a free pair of goggles!


----------



## New

Well, how about something good that happened yesterday? I passed my permit test with 100%! It was a ridiculously easy test but you have no idea how twisted up I was over it. Stomach ache and well... Well, other problems. My mother took the whoooole day off just so she could escort me to the DMV, talk about pressure. We get there and the line is out the door on a Monday morning, but there is a sign... "Please go to the OTHER DMV miles and miles away from this one if you want to take a permit test." GAH! We had to travel on the parkway and my mother is the most nervous driver ever and we had to go searching in a town we've never even driven through before. The DMV was impossible to find, but we actually found it! Luckily there was no line for permit testing and yay. After a little waiting I passed (and had to pay *$77*!!!!!!!!!!! :dead) and got my permit. Most stressful thing ever, but at least we don't have to go back to that particular DMV ever again. ^^


----------



## Black_Widow

Receive 2 books and a dvd series I really wanted as late birthday presents today, which I was really pleased with


----------



## Sous la Mer

I discovered the "something bad that happened today" thread


----------



## AussiePea

La Fille Perdue said:


> I discovered the "something bad that happened today" thread


That's NOT a good thing!!!!!!! :b

I recieved messages from someone which always makes me feel good!!!


----------



## StickyFingers

Best House M.D. Season finally ever!!!


----------



## bowlingpins

Heard my brother's getting married soon. Excited and nervous about the future, I wonder how our relationship as brothers will change... he has been / is one of my best friends. 

Also, England won the cricket world cup. So happy they are finally making a comeback!


----------



## AussiePea

Only 20/20 world cup, doesn't count :b


----------



## bowlingpins

It's a silly sort of game, I agree, but it was nice to see England dominating so much for a change, especially KP. He is God :nw
Also, I was tired of seeing Australia run away with all the trophies  Give the rest of the world a chance eh :b


----------



## TheDaffodil

Despite waking up feeling super lazy, and thus starting late on my day, I got a lot done!


----------



## Willem

Got a couple of assignments back today and got great marks for them. Feeling pretty confident about uni right now


----------



## mcmuffinme

I asked to raise my dosage for prozac today, and my doctor was onboard. Yay! I hope it helps! *crosses fingers*


----------



## TheDaffodil

I made dinner and it was amazing! Peruvian chicken, sweet potatoes, and green beans. It all turned out very well - couldn't imagine it any better. I feel like I'm becoming a good cook now. :yes


----------



## SusanStorm

I guess this is a good thing,I'm just bad with compliments,but the cleaner at my dorm complimented my photographies that I have on my wall in my room.
I don't know,I guess they're ok.
Only thing I managed to say was 'Umm..thanks'.
Compliments make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## GnR

I slept in for work by an hour. That was pretty awesome :yes. And my power just came back on.


----------



## bowlingpins

A cop gave me a warning instead of a ticket for driving at 32mph in a 20mph school zone.


----------



## Willem

Had a good workout at the gym today, I felt like I did alot better than usual.


----------



## steelmyhead

I bought a new pair of gloves for work.
Ran 3 miles @ 25 min.


----------



## knuckles17

this girl i really dig said she would go on a date with me!!!!


----------



## SusanStorm

Seems like I'm having a good day today  Feeling pretty good today.

My heater was fixed today so yay!When I walked into to my room after class today it was like a sauna here lol.
Someone asked me if I knew if there was a cafe that was open later today and I managed to give them directions which they understood :boogie
One of the people I live with said hi to me today also.

I also had to say something today in class which I managed to do without anxiety messing it up.Was nervous though.You know that feeling you get when you know that your next?Very uncomfortable.


----------



## UltraShy

On Wedneday I got an e-mail saying that another one of my pro-gun editorials will be running in Friday's edition of the Milwaukee Journal. I had submitted the editorial only several hours prior.

Positive: you'll get to enjoy reading it on my blog.

Negative: it's forced into a dark corner out of sight from the board because at least one mod deems such editorials "agenda pushing," even if a newspaper deems it suitable for publication.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I just booked myself flights and a hotel. I'm going to see one very special girl on the other side of the world very soon. This is the first time I have ever done anything like this...

I... am... EXCITED! :yay
And happy.  
(maybe also a little :afr)

:cuddle


----------



## TallGuy87

Got invited out for Saturday night to a club... It could go very badly but hey, the fact that I accepted is a positive. Usually I'd make a lame excuse.


----------



## carefree

I'm happy!!!


----------



## pita

The conductor on the train I've been taking for a couple weeks recognized me and remembered my stop. I thought that was pretty nice.


----------



## SusanStorm

I started my essay today so now I'm more sure that I'll do ok on that one.Pretty interesting stuff.Now I just need to get started on the two next ones 

And I'm feeling happy today.(seems like going outside of my room helps a lot  )


----------



## AussiePea

TallGuy87 said:


> Got invited out for Saturday night to a club... It could go very badly but hey, the fact that I accepted is a positive. Usually I'd make a lame excuse.


Yes well done mate! If you always run you will never improve, have to face these things eventually, and even if you leave early or something it will still be a massive triumph!!!
----

I learned how to do some surfacing 3d modelling (yes super boring and nerdy) but something which will be so good for my career.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I finished the housework before lunchtime.


----------



## carefree

ooh! I cooked a really awesome dinner tonight...without a recipe! yay! It was larb gai, yummy!


----------



## TheDaffodil

I got 3 of the 4 rooms I wanted to clean cleaned before noon!
I made homemade soup - my homemade-soup-making skills have improved!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I passed my in house competencies! I'm about half way through the whole thing, and I set a new personal record for pullups today too


----------



## odd_one_out

I managed to follow most of the conversation and contribute a little while out at dinner. It was quite enjoyable; it felt good I'd made the effort to dress well (although my hair needs a trim). My social anxiety, at least in this area, is minimal compared to a couple of years ago--I dont feel pressure to talk if not in the mood, and allow spacing out to occur without worrying what people think. I wouldn't mind more opportunities sometimes, especially while still young, but this weekly outing is all I get for now.


----------



## OregonMommy

Got some summer clothes at a consignment shop today, 2 khaki cargo pants, skirt, nice blouse. :boogie


----------



## foodie

might be getting a job soon


----------



## quiet0lady

Took my dog for a walk and ended up sitting on the dock at the lake for an hour this morning. So peaceful, I should go there more often.


----------



## Neptunus

I didn't leave my cell phone at work, only my pda.


----------



## bowlingpins

Neptunus said:


> I didn't leave my cell phone at work, only my pda.


ahhh, much better.:b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The new Spock's Beard album came today. Been rocking it all day, it's a great one!


----------



## SusanStorm

I got more work done on my essay writing today.Ever since I started going to the library I've started to get more work done,not many distactions there 

While I was on facebook today this girl who lives in my building(she added me a couple of days a go) started chatting with me.All though I got the feeling she just did it to be nice or something.I always get the feeling that people aren't interested in talking to me,that they always have some hidden agenda or something.

Then, and this was actually a little bit funny,after I had been grocery shopping today a guy started talking to me and I was thinking 'oh,no keep walking'(I'm so nervous around guys) and while I was passing he said to his buddy 'Not bad eh?'.Not sure what he meant about that,but it made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## TallGuy87

Thanks for the vote of confidence Ospi! Now I'm counting down to 11... 1 more hour to go... Now the nerves start.


----------



## Saekon

I looked at my life in retrospect. Two years ago; no friends, couldn't make eye-contact, speech impediment, social inhibitions, couldn't even speak to girls, depression. Now; can talk to anyone, anywhere, get along with pretty much anyone, still no friends, still got a bit of trouble keeping away the shakes when I'm in the spotlight especially for speeches and presentations, but... Feels gud. Still got quite a bit to go but I'm over halfway there and if I made it this far I know I'm not going to stop now.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I've had good conversations with all of my friends. :yes


----------



## AussiePea

Blu said:


> I got tickets to see The Black Keys live.


Oh I am super Jelly!!!


----------



## steelmyhead

Ate a churro.


----------



## Lasair

I gained more confidence in myself at work!


----------



## foodie

not a damn thing


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Rage against the machine are playing on June 8th and I get paid on wednesday. I'm so there. Also I arranged a bongo, guitar and ukulele jam session this weekend :eyes and I'm going rowing tomorrow (first time)!! And Lost is finally over!!


----------



## AussiePea

jhanniffy said:


> I gained more confidence in myself at work!


Woohoo, good for you!!! Make the most of it!



foodie said:


> not a damn thing


Not a good thing at all!


----------



## LostPancake

I went to the library to study, it felt really good to go walking in the sun again. And my anxiety about being out in public has gotten a lot lower over the last year. I think it's from group therapy. And/or just repeated exposure.

Oh, and I wrote about ten sentences on my long delayed psychology of religion paper, and another sentence on my letter to my cousin, and I opened that damn program that I'm going to fix someday, and read the application for retroactive medical withdrawals. And I rewarded myself for all of them. 

I actually got to where I had to write on my todo list, "write one word on the psyr paper". Because the idea of writing a whole sentence was too terrifying. But when I opened it up, I actually wound up writing two paragraphs.


----------



## Hello22

I had a brilliant weekend! Totally worth today's tiredness! 
I also managed to get through work without falling asleep.... energy drinks do work! 
_And_ i didn't manage to break anything at work, which is always good for me! (Woohoo)


----------



## caflme

Hello22 said:


> I had a brilliant weekend! Totally worth today's tiredness!
> I also managed to get through work without falling asleep.... energy drinks do work!
> _And_ i didn't manage to break anything at work, which is always good for me! (Woohoo)


What Energy drink do you like? My boss is addicted to Monster energy drinks - she had me taste one the other day - the blue one... it was really good.


----------



## Fitzer

Gave a good presentation at school today. Well, at least good by my standards, lol


----------



## steelmyhead

I have clean sheets tonight. Can't wait to go to sleep.


----------



## ardrum

I went for a run despite the sticky weather conditions.


----------



## complex

Made my self swim I feel so free when I swim so I think I need to go again tomorrow... maybe


----------



## dazednconfused

i test drove a car for the first time...it was fun lol

it was a ford ranger btw, are those good trucks?


----------



## odd_one_out

I made it through an appointment. Before it, I had been in a terrible state; there was nothing in me and I didn't want to exist. I was on the brink of meltdown and everything hurt. The appointment was successful and now I can rest.


----------



## sansd

I helped someone with some basic piano stuff this morning. He was pretty clueless to begin with but by the end was having fun and he said things made a lot more sense the way I explained them.


----------



## tutliputli

Since I just had a massive whinge in the 'what's bothering you' thread, I feel like I should even things out by acknowledging something good that happened today.

A patient at work said my hair was nice. And a girl I work with gave me a copy of The National's new album.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

(to Tutli) ^ Is that "the boxer"? A good album to get is The New Pornographers "Together" it's rocking my car at the mo. You do have _great_ hair by the way

I joined a rowing club today! It was awesome, met some really nice peoples. And a cute girl too


----------



## kenny87

I got my new laptop in the mail so I am happy about that, much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## tutliputli

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> (to Tutli) ^ Is that "the boxer"? A good album to get is The New Pornographers "Together" it's rocking my car at the mo. You do have _great_ hair by the way
> 
> I joined a rowing club today! It was awesome, met some really nice peoples. *And a cute girl too*


No, Boxer is the one before the new one, but she copied me Boxer too  I loooooove those guys! Amazing. I'll check out that band, thanks for the recommendation.

And :clap to rowing club, especially the bit in bold! Yay!!!


----------



## GnR

I'm not nearly as suicidal. Getting back to work (and kind words from friends) always seems to help. Maybe I'll get a weekend job and just work 7 days a week. That way, I'll never have to face my issues .


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

tutliputli said:


> No, Boxer is the one before the new one, but she copied me Boxer too  I loooooove those guys! Amazing. I'll check out that band, thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> And :clap to rowing club, especially the bit in bold! Yay!!!


Cool beans, downloading it now!

Have you got the dark was the night compilation album? That's where I heard them first. It's also _really_ good.


----------



## OneTimed

I cleaned up my room, and amazingly, it actually helped quell my anxiety and made me feel a little less depressed. Gives some credence to the idea that your surroundings really do reflect on your mood.

And I also got my copy of Mario Galaxy 2 in the mail. I'll prob be up till 2 A.M. or later tonight playing


----------



## GnR

My Alice in Chains tickets in the mail when I got home :banana


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ jealous.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I survived the 7.5 hr drive home from Calgary!


----------



## steelmyhead

I found an unopened bag of Skittles in my backpack from when I was at the airport.


----------



## utopian_grrl

I cooked one of my favorite food dishes for the first time and it actually turned out really good.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a really good last appointment with my counsellor today. (She's one of the counsellors at my college, and I'm graduating this Friday. So no more Nancy.)
I also went to hang out with my friend TJ, took a nap out in the sun, hung out with my best friend Frank, and had a good day in class.


----------



## Whitney

Bought Star Wars cookie cutters from Williams-Sonoma. Can't wait to make some cookies on Friday!

Edit: OMG I can't stop thinking about Star Wars cookies...


----------



## david86

My cat had kittens.


----------



## tutliputli

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Cool beans, downloading it now!
> 
> Have you got the dark was the night compilation album? That's where I heard them first. It's also _really_ good.


I haven't, I'll check it out!


----------



## Trek

I saved my dogs life today. She over heated and had a heat stroke. I carried her (I don't even know how I did that to be honest... I could never lift her before that) to my car then drove her to the animal clinic, then they gave her an IV of cold fluids, and packed her in ice- and got her temperature down.

When I brought her in, she was unresponsive... within an hour she was walking.

She's spending the night in the clinic, with an IV. They said I did the right thing by bringing her in RIGHT AWAY. It made me feel good.

Man's best friend? I think so. She's the only person (ok... well dog) I talk to some days... I couldn't deal with losing her.


----------



## Dub16

Trek said:


> I saved my dogs life today. She over heated and had a heat stroke. I carried her (I don't even know how I did that to be honest... I could never lift her before that) to my car then drove her to the animal clinic, then they gave her an IV of cold fluids, and packed her in ice- and got her temperature down.
> 
> When I brought her in, she was unresponsive... within an hour she was walking.
> 
> She's spending the night in the clinic, with an IV. They said I did the right thing by bringing her in RIGHT AWAY. It made me feel good.
> 
> Man's best friend? I think so. She's the only person (ok... well dog) I talk to some days... I couldn't deal with losing her.


Thats pretty cool mate. Well done!!


----------



## bowlingpins

Learned that I have a shot at getting into honor society at school.


----------



## Dub16

david86 said:


> My cat had kittens.


sorry to hear that mate!

(aye im only kiddin, congrats!!  )


----------



## AussiePea

Went to a party and drank and stayed the night and never felt a hint of anxiety the entire time.


----------



## TheOutsider

I laughed so hard I cried


----------



## Trek

Dub16 said:


> Thats pretty cool mate. Well done!!





quiet0lady said:


> You're a herooooo!


Thanks 

The vet just called me back, and her blood work came back normal.  I can pick her up tomorrow


----------



## tutliputli

I learned a new and hilarious dirty word :teeth


----------



## Lasair

Trek said:


> I saved my dogs life today. She over heated and had a heat stroke. I carried her (I don't even know how I did that to be honest... I could never lift her before that) to my car then drove her to the animal clinic, then they gave her an IV of cold fluids, and packed her in ice- and got her temperature down.
> 
> When I brought her in, she was unresponsive... within an hour she was walking.
> 
> She's spending the night in the clinic, with an IV. They said I did the right thing by bringing her in RIGHT AWAY. It made me feel good.
> 
> Man's best friend? I think so. She's the only person (ok... well dog) I talk to some days... I couldn't deal with losing her.


Aw yay - go you, lucky dog!!!


----------



## Lasair

bowlingpins said:


> Learned that I have a shot at getting into honor society at school.


:clap:boogie


----------



## Lasair

Some one will have to teach me how to double quote.

I was in the kitchen at work today and it was my first time, but the chef was also new so he was really nice and helpful,now that I know what to do I don't fear going in there any more for the evening!


----------



## SusanStorm

I went to a concert all by myself and had a great time! 

And I can't believe how calm I've been today.Almost no anxiety.Could it be because I've meditated or maybe just a good day?Hmm,nice feeling anyway.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out, it won't be for long but we haven't had enough of it this spring so it's nice to see while it lasts.


----------



## shakeitup

i had a really good day =)
ooh and i even danced a lil (at the back of course!) with my class (well not properly, i thought they'd think i looked stupid or fat but i tried and had a laugh!) i feel proud... sorta =) =)


----------



## New

My new photo i.d. came todayyy~ It actually looks like me and I don't feel embarrassed about showing it to people! My old one always made people go "wtf that's not you." Now people will hafta believe that I am 21~~


----------



## Lasair

Ha Ha not sure if this is good but Ireland got through to the eurovision!


----------



## AussiePea

jhanniffy said:


> Ha Ha not sure if this is good but Ireland got through to the eurovision!


Yay you mean you qualified for the world largest comedy festival :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75

I think people are still adjusting to the "new me", a more outgoing Millennium Man.

"I'm sorry I'm changing, but we'll get through it!" :lol


----------



## Noca

My assignment got extended.


----------



## Hello22

Thinking of my night out tommorrow - yay! And i have started on my vodka, starting to go to me head already.


----------



## Hello22

Also i found my bank account in a very healthy state today, plenty of money for tomorrow night!


----------



## Fitzer

Last day of school for me was today and it went great! No more school for 3 months!


----------



## Hello22

This alcohol is going down nicely - yum!


----------



## jigme911

I felt really happy and good today 
was smoking outside my house
i remembered some good memories
made my day lol


----------



## OregonMommy

I was taking a short walk and saw the most interesting bird that was black with red wings, really pretty song, made my day.


----------



## pita

Two good somethings:

- My internet got hooked up, so I no longer have to poach my neighbour's.
- The A/C works now! No more rubbermaid beds on the balcony for me.


----------



## Gary

got asked by 3 different people "whats going on tonight?"


----------



## steelmyhead

Did my entire usual gym routine.


----------



## Emptyheart

I dont think I've ever played a rough game of football like this in my life...a 200 pound guy almost broke my hand.


----------



## Noca

Ate a lot of food and was forgiven for a wrong I did


----------



## RobAlister

My internet is back and I can get online again!


----------



## TheOutsider

Well this didn't happen today, but a couple nights ago, I found all of my oil paints ^_^
Now I just need to run to Hobby Lobby and get a canvas and some turpentine. 
Can't wait!!


----------



## LostPancake

I went out walking even though I wanted to go to sleep, and the libraries were closed, and it was hot and humid. And went and worked on some things at the gym, because it was open, and there were places to sit in the shade. The outdoor pools here are awesome. I think I'll try swimming there this summer after classes. 

And stopped at a bike shop on the way home and finally got a decent lock.


----------



## Fitzer

Had a very successful social interaction with a female. A very attractive female I may add!


----------



## pita

My old boss emailed me to say she missed me, and an old coworkers told both my parents to tell me I'd better come down and visit. So I did.

And here I was thinking they all hated me.


----------



## lonelygirl88

really enjoyed my concert tonight


----------



## Emptyheart

I was sampling lotion to some customers..the lotion wouldn't come out so I sqeezed the bottle really hard and it landed on everyone. We ended up having a good laugh hahahahha


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^sounds like that time I ....(wait what?)

I had a walnut whip on the beach, it was fandabulous!


----------



## Emptyheart

> sounds like that time I ....(wait what?)
> ..care to explain..=P


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Went for a rip on the bike through the forest. It was lovely, despite almost killing myself. Seen a couple of deer, too. They were also lovely...



pita said:


> My old boss emailed me to say she missed me, and an old coworkers told both my parents to tell me I'd better come down and visit. So I did.
> 
> And here I was thinking they all hated me.


I don't think it's possible for _anyone_ to hate you, Pita. That's just the SA talking. Don't listen!


----------



## Lasair

I finally got my own laptop!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Emptyheart said:


> ..care to explain..=P
> 
> 
> 
> I would but I wouldn't want to get banned like! There's already been enough Irish emigrating this week... (Bon voyage dubby!)
Click to expand...


----------



## Toad Licker

I have the house all to myself, that doesn' happen very often anymore.


----------



## anxiousgirl79

My grandmother came home from vacation and I got to spend the afternoon with her.


----------



## lonelygirl88

just came back from one of the best pedicures & for half the price i normally pay. 
spas usually put me in a good mood. i realize there is some good to life.


----------



## GnR

A little attention from the opposite sex feels good (despite this vicious hangover).


----------



## GnR

Emptyheart said:


> I was sampling lotion to some customers..the lotion wouldn't come out so I sqeezed the bottle really hard and it landed on everyone. We ended up having a good laugh hahahahha


 Ha, this put a smile on my face.


----------



## millenniumman75

I went to my beach for the second time this weekend, and I got my front more tan to match my back now!


----------



## ratbag

This happened over the last week: I met Bernard Purdie and my rat had babies. Yay.


----------



## lonelygirl88

just came back from Sex and the City 2- the best feel good movie everrrrr


----------



## AussiePea

^^ ooo I like those warm fuzzy feeling movies.
-------
Recieved the surface modeling from the guy we paid $3000 to do and it was nowhere near as good as the one I produced in the same timeframe. Sucks for us as a company but it made me look good :b

Also first gym session!!!!


----------



## MMalloo

I had fun playing with my hula hoop and finally got my living room (somewhat) organized!


----------



## steelmyhead

I did not eat that hamburger patty. Sounds lame, but scarfing that thing has been on my mind all day. I'm trying not to overeat on days where I just lie around the house.


----------



## AussiePea

CrashMedicate said:


> When it come to SA I learned that when you do something you're extremely fearful of, the smaller fears get their volume turned down a lot. Incredible feeling. I'm gonna have to do this more often and more consistently.
> 
> It's like when I first started running over the bridge. I was terrified of it at first and wouldn't think to look over the edge. The more I did it, the less fearful it became. Now it presents no fear at all and I can run close to the edge and take in the scenery. I think this can be applied to SA.


Yep, that's how you overcome it!!!!!!!!!!!
-----------

I went to the gym, it's really anxiety provoking for me since I feel super scrawny and inferior there but I nutted it out for 90 mins with my sisters bf and his friend and will be going 3-4 days a week!!!!

Before photo taken, can't wait for 3 months time :boogie


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Ospi said:


> Yep, that's how you overcome it!!!!!!!!!!!
> -----------
> 
> I went to the gym, it's really anxiety provoking for me since I feel super scrawny and inferior there but I nutted it out for 90 mins with my sisters bf and his friend and will be going 3-4 days a week!!!!
> 
> Before photo taken, can't wait for 3 months time :boogie


Awesome! Do us a favor and post your transformation pics with us in the "Starting a total transformation" thread in the Nutrition forum. The ranks of we transformers (not robots in disguise) are growing!


----------



## New

I am like... Over the moon about this trip coming up. A friend of mine actually invited _me _ out of all her friends to go on a trip with her and her family this week, and they're even paying for the hotel room and giving me a ride. I am so beyond thankful... *sniffle* They're just so nice it is incredible! They even consulted me about a change in the days, and said if that wasn't good for _me _they wouldn't change. So sweet, it totally touches my heart to have such an awesome friend... :mushy


----------



## odd_one_out

Got free chocolate from a woman for filling out a questionnaire. It was very hard to focus with the background noise and took 25 mins. The woman spoke to me while I was doing it and it was only after she'd walked away I actually looked up and realised she had been speaking to me. I'm such a space cadet.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I ate a bowl of Lucky Charms. 
Yup, that's my good thing for the day. Can't imagine it getting much better now I'm back home and my best friend's left to go back to school.


----------



## Star Zero

Miss Meggie said:


> I ate a bowl of Lucky Charms.
> Yup, that's my good thing for the day. Can't imagine it getting much better now I'm back home and my best friend's left to go back to school.


OMFG, this is exactly what i was gonna say....


----------



## Miss Meggie

Contrary to my earlier post (which, yes, it is weird that you were gonna post the same thing, Star Zero!), I went driving for 50 minutes with my mother. I'm practicing so I can get my license. I did really well and actually enjoyed myself.


----------



## pita

I cooked zucchini in my toaster oven and it came out delicious.


----------



## Delicate

Thomas Paine said:


> I'm ready to stop letting GAD, SA, PTSD, Agoraphobia, and ADHD rule my life, and become immensely successful and wealthy in my thirties. who's with me?
> 
> Come on, if I can tell all of these disorders to kiss my ***, then surely you can too!
> 
> It's going to be a very very *very* long hard road, but from this day forward I'm never going to look negatively at the future again. The only things I care about in my future are the positives. The rest is just for building character.
> 
> I've come so far and overcome so much on my own in life, I guess I feel like I've finally realized the true meaning of happiness.
> 
> I'm going to take small steps, but I will be forever moving forward in a positive way. And you better believe it. :b And as long as I am slowly moving forward, then I will always be making progress and have something to be proud of.
> 
> /End Motivational Speech :b:b


 Yay! good for you I'm definately with you. Life's a climb, but the view's great. Yes that's from a preteen disney movie but I don't care lol. Have fun camping. Whenever my mind's telling me "I'm scared" I'm trying to change it to say "I'm excited" and I think that's helping a little.


----------



## Hello22

Nothing, i just feel pretty dam good today! Sun is out too!


----------



## AussiePea

^^ The sun is out in Ireland???? My god they must think the apocalypse is starting!!!!!!
----------
I finished a really technical surfacing model for work and the boss was really impressed which felt good. And my arms are killing me, so I am working them well :b


----------



## Hello22

Ya i know, shocking stuff! I was getting my surf board ready and all, and then realised i don't live anywhere near a beach!


----------



## CrisRose

I only pressed the snooze button ONCE :boogie


----------



## AussiePea

Hello22 said:


> Ya i know, shocking stuff! I was getting my surf board ready and all, and then realised i don't live anywhere near a beach!


ahh but if you dig that moat and install a wave pool.....


----------



## caflme

Ospi said:


> ahh but if you dig that moat and install a wave pool.....


Wave pool equals innertube ride... fun fun fun... now I want to go to our local water park instead of gong to work and dealing with real life stuff... thanks... both of you... ;-) j/k...


----------



## ionre24

I got a job even though I really didn't think I could.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got a surf in after work, it was a beautiful evening.


----------



## serenity2125

I went somewhere by myself today.


----------



## odd_one_out

I realised that someone offloaded their psychological waste onto me and the resulting meltdown came from that. The realisation their cowardly behaviour was the cause aided recovery.


----------



## steelmyhead

Hmm... I'll get paid later today.


----------



## mbp86

I got a decent nights sleep despite tinnitus.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I finished Statistics!!!! I hate that class!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XP


----------



## LostPancake

School started today, finally! :boogie

I've never been so happy to be away from my apartment.


----------



## LostPancake

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I got a surf in after work, it was a beautiful evening.


Damn, I wish 1. I could surf, 2. I lived by a beach. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Neptunus

MM75 cut my user requested ban short upon my request! Staying away from SAS and the internet actually made me more depressed. I have learned that this is a necessary outlet until my social situation improves.


----------



## LostPancake

Neptunus said:


> MM75 cut my user requested ban short upon my request! Staying away from SAS and the internet actually made me more depressed. I have learned that this is a necessary outlet until my social situation improves.


I was wondering what happened to you! I'm glad you didn't disappear for good. 

I've tried to break away also, but trying to get my social needs met through books and music just doesn't cut it. I'm going to be here until I can interact better with people in the real world.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

LostPancake said:


> Damn, I wish 1. I could surf, 2. I lived by a beach. Sounds awesome.


My B&B rates are reasonable, but lessons will cost you extra, and you have to make your own pancakes!! :b

Beer happened. 
and some other stuff too but not enough to make me want to post it but considering the number of characters I just used it would probably would have taken less effort just to tell you.:|


----------



## complex

Last day of class! Whoo three finals left and then IM DONE!


----------



## Noca

The Dilaudid kicked in


----------



## TheCanadian1

I had a good day at work


----------



## Neptunus

LostPancake said:


> I was wondering what happened to you! I'm glad you didn't disappear for good.
> 
> I've tried to break away also, but trying to get my social needs met through books and music just doesn't cut it. I'm going to be here until I can interact better with people in the real world.


Aw, thanks! Glad someone missed me! 

Yeah, after only one day I was like, "why am I doing this to myself? I need my SAS!" Yep, I confess, I'm a shameless SASaholic! :lol


----------



## AussiePea

My model to be used in the production of a heat shield for ProDrive got the nod today. Feels so good to see your little project get the thumbs up after all the effort which goes into it!! On top of that I can say that something I designed will be on thousands of cars in a couple of years!!!


----------



## lonelygirl88

Ospi said:


> On top of that I can say that something I designed will be on thousands of cars in a couple of years!!!


That's awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I truly appreciated the world for a couple of minutes, more so than I can say I ever have.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I bought myself a car. A black 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse, only 66K miles on it. I'm gonna pimp it up to the extreme. I can't wait till I get tags and I'm gonna floor it!


----------



## caflme

My son got his braces... he is happy... yet did not expect them to be so sore... he is taking ibuprofin every 6 hours. They got done in time for me to get him to his GP appt and he is now 91 lbs and 58.75" tall... barely a tad over the 50%ile and he is so excited to only have 1.25 more inches to go before his is as tall as his mom (a big achievement for an 11.75 year old - the age he claims lol). That is ALL that went well today.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I applied for another job. I contacted two other places for possible employment. I put together a couple pieces of furniture for my living room. I stayed on my diet. I went for a walk at a park with only a little anxiety - no physical reactions. Oh yeah, and my new glasses were ready, so I picked them up and now I can see. The weather is pretty too. :boogie


----------



## pita

I threw a dance party in my living room and invited only myself. It was excellent.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

pita said:


> I threw a dance party in my living room and invited only myself. It was excellent.


WEEEEEE HAAAAAAA!!!!:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## VagueResemblance

Assembled a Ruger Mk.II pistol.

The lower frame is a huge, incredible pain. The hammer, safety, trigger bar, bolt release, sear and Allah knows what else hinge on this one single crosspin that just would not align...one hand to hold the gun, the other to wiggle the pin into place, third to pull the trigger just a tiny bit forward, fourth yet to keep the hammer bushing in place, etc...


----------



## matty

Ospi said:


> My model to be used in the production of a heat shield for ProDrive got the nod today. Feels so good to see your little project get the thumbs up after all the effort which goes into it!! On top of that I can say that something I designed will be on thousands of cars in a couple of years!!!


That is great news. Well done man. :clap


----------



## Still Waters

Bought a BEAUTIFUL dress,it was pretty expensive but I adore it! I'm going to look GOOD Saturday night!!!


----------



## millenniumman75

Ospi said:


> My model to be used in the production of a heat shield for ProDrive got the nod today. Feels so good to see your little project get the thumbs up after all the effort which goes into it!! On top of that I can say that something I designed will be on thousands of cars in a couple of years!!!


AWESOME! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Fitzer

Had a successfull job interview followed by a fun night.


----------



## caflme

Ospi said:


> My model to be used in the production of a heat shield for ProDrive got the nod today. Feels so good to see your little project get the thumbs up after all the effort which goes into it!! On top of that I can say that something I designed will be on thousands of cars in a couple of years!!!


WOW!!! That is really amazing, and interesting work.... congrats.


----------



## LostPancake

It was yesterday but I stopped and watched the turtles in the turtle pond for a while, in the rain. It was nice to watch them swimming around and poking their heads out of the water every now and then.


----------



## laura024

Didn't give in to sleep completely.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

:boogieI'm going to see Pearl Jam on the 23rd of this month!!! **** yea!!!
It was sold out but my bestest bud got three tickets!! Brolove


----------



## Fitzer

Made a group of people laugh at a party


----------



## foodie

lol ppl called me hahha lmfao pathetic ugh...but yeah called one back hve to get he nerve to call the other back and o what he is a ****in bartender great...anxiety!!!...maybe i should try to get the nerve to call millions of other ppl to...lol probly not ugh...


----------



## bowlingpins

Accomplished my goal of being on the internet for obscene amounts of time.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I saw one of my close friends from school today. He drove up to visit and we ended up going out for some food and a movie, then going back to my house to hang out for a bit more.
It was great to see him again!


----------



## Trek

I did a photo shoot for an old friend of mine (we hadn't seen each other in a long time). Then we were talking during it and he filled me in on his new um... "hobbies" which includes lots and lots of hard drugs (something that really kind of freaks me out, I have a contamination phobia- specifically about drugs) but I was able to cope and keep on with the photo shoot. I felt good about that, once I got back home though, I was a little careful with the glass that he drank out of. haha.

To minimize my fears and irrational thinking during the shoot I asked him when was the last time he did some serious drugs, to which he replied about two weeks ago. Then I was able to talk myself out of being all worked up about it, with the reasoning that- it's been two weeks... any traces on his skin or clothes would be gone by now.

I think it's progress.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun will be out today it'll be the first time we will have not had rain in 3 straight weeks.


----------



## Ysonesse

I won a Fan Quality Award at the MediaWest Con last weekend. Mind you, I didn't even know I was nominated, so when someone emailed me about the win, I was shocked outta my gourd...


----------



## solitarymonkey

i won a bronze medal in my very first karate tournament


----------



## caflme

---


----------



## Delicate

Saw my beautiful little cousins <3<3<3 and laughed alot .


----------



## complex

I went to the Satuday Market with my friend and another market! We went into all kinds of shops and had a lot of fun!  I love my friend she always gets me out of my comfort zone Im so sad she is moving away...


----------



## TheDaffodil

I got new shoes! And I like them of course....


----------



## Delicate

^ yeah that'll do it lol.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I shot a bunch of video today outside, mostly of me talking/vlogging. I am in Canada to see someone, but I might have to be alone for the 5 more days I have left (making me one of the saddest, most pathetic guys there is). At least I can shoot some more video and upload it to my youtube channel. I also bought a couple of nice books for just $0.50 each from a second hand store. Coolness. I might go back tomorrow (if they are open on sunday) and buy some more.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Deathinmusic said:


> I shot a bunch of video today outside, mostly of me talking/vlogging. I am in Canada to see someone, but I might have to be alone for the 5 more days I have left (making me one of the saddest, most pathetic guys there is). At least I can shoot some more video and upload it to my youtube channel. I also bought a couple of nice books for just $0.50 each from a second hand store. Coolness. I might go back tomorrow (if they are open on sunday) and buy some more.


Where are you in Canada man, are you enjoying it as a country?


----------



## CrisRose

I talked to my Dad for over an hour. Hasn't happened in a long time (I was drunk though)


----------



## steelmyhead

I had a hot dog today. First time in years. Also watched a cat lap water in my backyard.


----------



## daffy

Noca said:


> I got my klonopin script


hahhaaa


----------



## mcmuffinme

LostPancake said:


> It was yesterday but I stopped and watched the turtles in the turtle pond for a while, in the rain. It was nice to watch them swimming around and poking their heads out of the water every now and then.


Awe, cute. That sounds nice.


----------



## LostPancake

Deathinmusic said:


> I am in Canada to see someone, but I might have to be alone for the 5 more days I have left (making me one of the saddest, most pathetic guys there is).


That really sucks. Maybe you could hang out with someone else from here while you're there?


----------



## LostPancake

mcmuffinme said:


> Awe, cute. That sounds nice.


Yes, I love that turtle pond - it's in the middle of campus. I try to stop by every day - it's like meditation. Especially when it's raining.

If I ever manage to get a house with a yard, I'm putting a turtle pond in it.


----------



## LostPancake

A cute woman in the library was looking at me, and I actually managed to look back at her, and didn't freak out and become self-conscious. Normally if that ever happens I have to leave the situation, but it didn't bother me so much today. I put it down to a year of therapy and group therapy. 

Also, the giant homework got delayed. Time for YouTube.


----------



## pilot84

I went swimming


----------



## GnR

Found out I have tomorrow off .


----------



## JohnMartson

a woman(nice looking) called me a handsome young lad


----------



## serendipitydodo

Eek, this is my first post.  I haven't posted on any forum in such a long time. It makes me feel exposed (and I fear I will be too sensitive to others' responses) but it's wonderful to have found this community and reassuring to know there are others out there who experience the same feelings as I do. I've felt completely alone for so many years.

I volunteer at a charity shop and a young guy started there who struggles with autism. He was so shy and gave one word answers and stuttered. He wouldn't initiate conversation. My heart went out to him and so I made an effort to talk to him and joke with him. He has really started to come out of his shell. He kept initiating conversation with me on Friday. The manager spoke to me after my shift and said it was lovely to see the young guy in question gaining a little confidence. She told me I have a way of helping people to open up - that I'm good with people. This meant the world to me. The truth is that I find people fascinating and sometimes like to be around them and involved and so it's ironic that people scare me and I constantly feel uneasy inside. I'm a walking contradiction! I try so hard to talk to people, regardless of how I feel inside. I've spent so many years avoiding people (especially those I like/respect because rejection from them would hurt more than ever) and I just want to belong.

Something else also happened that made me smile. The mum of a close friend text me to say I have a lovely manner. She did it out of the blue so it meant a lot. Sometimes I feel like such a strange specimen so for someone I respect to say this is wonderful.

I wonder how long these good things will stick in my mind! I try so hard to hold on to good things.


----------



## Lensa

I got to hang out with my little sister all day!


----------



## matty

I got a good night sleep


----------



## TallGuy87

My mother told me that when she was at her dentist appointment, the assistant said that she saw me during one of my many walks and said that I looked good.


----------



## odd_one_out

Really the last 2 days:

Found confidence through research, a chance encounter, and employing logic and reason. I will no longer allow people, professional or otherwise, to use my lack of confidence to suit their agendas by fostering confusion and self-doubt. 

I became re-acquainted with innate fortitude and aggression. This allowed me to quit internalising the damage the professionals did, which taken to its natural conclusion means self-destruction, and apportion blame where it's due. People can't be allowed an inch of unjustifiable ground. Yielding it means they have manipulated you using your self-doubt.


----------



## MMalloo

Said hi to someone and she smiled warmly back!


----------



## mcmuffinme

I got an A in my statistics class! I'm so proud of myself!

I should make this summer count now XD


----------



## AussiePea

Managed to have a rather in-depth discussion over the phone with the head of engineering from a rather large and important company (for us). Was even able to give suggestions etc, really happy with myself for that.


----------



## odd_one_out

Managed to complete a couple of tasks at the last minute in time for my meeting with an advocate.

The meeting went very well and she gave excellent suggestions about how I could handle the GP issue.


----------



## sansd

I did not fail my musicianship class! (I got a B, which puts me somewhere in the top 11 out of 28, which is better than I expected.)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I forgot that I'd booked tomorrow off, so I get to lie in _and_ get paid. Eat my white collar shorts:b


----------



## Neptunus

My town finally got high speed internet. Now I can take online painting courses and watch videos on youtube! It is unbelievably fast compared to dial-up. Yes! YYYYEEEEESSS! This is like a little taste of heaven!


----------



## Melancholia

That is awesome! I don't know where I would be without the internet. 

Today my son was very well behaved at the grocery store, which was a blessing because I wasn't feeling well this morning.


----------



## Silent One

I chose to live. Two roads diverged in a wood and I took the one less traveled by. Purple monkey dishwasher. Pass it on.
































... Come to think of it, please don't.


----------



## Fitzer

Finally got a job!:clap


----------



## pita

Oreos and Fudgeos were on sale for TWO DOLLARS.


----------



## steelmyhead

I helped my dad build some kind of gardening structure.


----------



## Pure Phobia

I answered three questions while playing review Jeopardy in my economics class, redeeming myself from failing to answer the first question I was given. I got high-fives from two girls and an air-five from a guy a few feet away. Simple, but it felt quite nice to be appreciated.


----------



## caflme

Woke up feeling amazingly happy, peaceful, serene and ready to face the day with enthusiasm.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I went shopping and then out to dinner with my dad.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Saw a psychiatrist and picked up medication for the first time. Pretty big thing for me, since I had to get past all the overweening pride that was keeping me from using medication.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Made a phone call and signed up for a class that I want to take.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

caflme said:


> Woke up feeling amazingly happy, peaceful, serene and ready to face the day with enthusiasm.


I'm jealous. Mornings are hard for me. Glad you began the day with a smile.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I didn't obsess over her today, good for me!


----------



## Pure Phobia

BetaBoy90 said:


> I didn't obsess over her today, good for me!


I definitely know how that feels and that is absolutely good. Of course, I didn't quite get over obsession, so I used it to rock my face off on the drums earlier.

Overcoming obsession = hard work.


----------



## LearningToFly

I started a new job and I think I did OK.


----------



## Witchcraft

I got compliments from my family members on my recent painting


----------



## Lasair

Mr Self Destruct said:


> met some I actually feel comfortable talking to and sharing my feelings with. On a related note, for the first time in what seems to be forever I feel genuinely happy and even smiled.


This made me feel happy, I love that feeling. I met my cousin the last day who I'd not seen in three years and we hit it of like I'd seen her every day:boogie


----------



## Lasair

I got complemented at work today and it felt really good.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I finally got my car today and it's even better than the one I originally planned to buy. 2004 Mistibushi Eclipse, only $4500 for the same price I was originally gonna get a 2000 for and the car was much better shape. Only drawback is that beauty is tinted beyond belief, frontside, backside and back it's like looking in a mirror, you can't see any sign of the inside. I know the police are gonna pull me over eventually. Comparing to other tints I see, I have to assume it's an illegal tint in this state and I'm gonna have to remove it. I see why people buy nice cars, it makes you feel pretty good to own something nice and something you actually want. If I knew what it's like to have a child, this would be it, as vain as it sounds. I just want to take care of it, upgrade it. I watched someone parallel park near it and I was in panic that the person was going to hit my car!


----------



## movingforward80

I'm alive! Last night, I was really depressed and had suicidal ideations.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99

My cousin came by and fixed the sound on my new computer and we seemed to connect a little more, like we used to. So I guess that's two things, but in one sentence so it doesn't count! Haha.


----------



## Lasair

I Meet my best friend for lunch today


----------



## odd_one_out

Had dinner with people this week as usual and felt even less anxiety than before. Felt comfortable being quiet and only making a few comments. Drank ale even though I don't like it, which indicates I was more relaxed.


----------



## Dying note

I didn't hurt myself today (anxiety and dealing with a lot of agitation). 

I had it in me to go with my mother to the grocery store today. I haven't been there in over a month because of how anxious all the people and narrow aisles make me.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I got to chat with someone I enjoy chatting with!


----------



## mrfixit

i confronted one of the the ‘enemies’ at work and the enemy looked fragile to me for a change. heck, the enemy was even friendly after confrontation which is good.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

So I've been on prozac for 4 days now, and I think I've felt it immediately. My doctor said it would take a few weeks to start having effect, so maybe this is a placebo effect, but I find myself smiling without ever really feeling it, I'm getting fewer negative thoughts, and I'm taking big steps to practice confidence! But man, late at night, it drops off pretty suddenly.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I styled my hair _so_ *awesomely* today that I don't wanna go wash my hair and go to bed!


----------



## Pure Phobia

Played ping pong with a couple friends. Was pretty hilarious since it became a Ping-Pong-Tennis-Volleyball game.

Oh, and I did a presentation on a short-story I wrote. Feel quite good even though I was nervous to the point of shaking hands and stuttering words.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out, strange but true.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I made the phone call and it was fine.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I watched a film called "sunshine cleaning" it was about a pair of sisters who started a crime scene cleaning business starring Amy Adams and Emily Blunt hubba hubba 
Alan Arkin was in it too and he's such a legend imo. Pretty good show imo thumbs up!


----------



## Ysonesse

Received my Fan Q award from Media West in the mail. I actually have proof that I won some kind of award for writing! Insane! :boogie


----------



## Miss Meggie

I worked at nice 10-hour day with people I *love* doing something I love.


----------



## danberado

I ran out of money so I can't buy booze anymore.


----------



## LostPancake

I fixed my bike up and went riding around for the first time in 2 or 3 years. I didn't feel self-conscious at all. :boogie

I'm going to try riding down to the riverfront this summer - there are some pools there to swim at also.


----------



## Perfectionist

I bought ridiculously comfy shoes today. Comfort rocks.


----------



## papaSmurf

Perfectionist said:


> I bought ridiculously comfy shoes today. Comfort rocks.


What sort of shoes!? Can we see a picture? I too am a fan of comfortable things.


----------



## Lasair

Last night I was thinking about wearing my skirt today, but I said I wouldn't, then this morning I did and I found 50 euro in the pocket


----------



## ktbare

Nothing, nothing at all. It's just getting effing worse. I hate life so much right now.


----------



## matty

life is awesome. need i say more


----------



## LostPancake

I rode my bike to the library, and I wasn't self-conscious or anything!

It felt really good to get some decent aerobic exercise. 

Twenty years ago I'd sometimes ride my bike to school but I dreaded parking it because I felt so awkward cramming it into the bike racks - I felt like everyone was watching me. But it was a toss-up between that or having to walk past people all along the way - they were both torturous.


----------



## SciFiGeek17

I really like this thread idea! This can really be a help with SA.

*Something good that happened today for me:* Discovered this post and it made me very happy and smile  -been awhile since I last smiled!


----------



## Trek

A few things, I went to a restaurant/bar with my friend and the waitress was kinda flirting with me (I assume for better tips, or maybe that's just me being negative about everything) It was kind of funny, either way. 

Then a girl who I'm interested in has indicated some interest as well.


----------



## AussiePea

Good to see this thread getting decent amounts of traffic!! Had a good time camping for the weekend and met some new people.


----------



## Trek

Ospi said:


> Good to see this thread getting decent amounts of traffic!! Had a good time camping for the weekend and met some new people.


Oh, I forgot I went camping a few days ago with a friend. (I'm secretly trying to get over my agoraphobia) LOL good thing I didn't freak out or else he'd probably think I was going crazy. We had a really good time. There were these drunk ******** in the woods kind of near us (how freaking unlikely is that... huge state park, and the drunk ******** come set up camp next to us...?) but I thought it was more funny than anything, usually I'd be scared, lol.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I made peace with my brother and I forgave him. First time I talked to him in like 8 months, it's nice to have that monkey off your back.


----------



## bowlingpins

I asked for a letter of recommendation from one of my professors -
I genuinely did not think I deserved a letter because I did absolute crap in the class (the grades are not finalized yet)

Here's the response I got.

"Hi bowlingpins!
Yes, I am definitely happy and honored to write you a letter of recommendation!
I will write you a deservedly outstanding letter! You did a great job on the rotation and are a pleasure to work with! Give my assistant a call to set up a meeting to discuss details. Hope all is going great! Talk to you soon, bowlingpins!
Homer Simpson"

So happy. something finally that is good in what has been a crappy month (almost failed a couple exams, people not happy with me).


----------



## Jessie203

I got called-in to work aka more hours aka $$$$$$$$ aka


----------



## Miss Meggie

I spent several hours with my friend TJ. We went out to eat and then did a little shopping. (Yay Victoria's Secret!)


----------



## SMS1981

Dish came and installed a new DVR box - HD for my 73 inch flat screen TV - yea! It's about time!!!!!


----------



## matty

SMS1981 said:


> 73 inch flat screen TV


I dont know whether to befriend you or hate you :lol I am so jealous


----------



## MindOverMood

SMS1981 said:


> Dish came and installed a new DVR box - HD for my *73 inch* flat screen TV - yea! It's about time!!!!!












EDIT:matty beat me to it, I must of took too long looking for that gif =p


----------



## Lasair

Today as I left work the patients/ service users told me I was a very kind person and one even gave me a load of chocolate to bring home


----------



## Miss Meggie

I called to make an appointment with a new therapist.


----------



## SpunUndone

I'm feeling crazy happy and getting lots of reading done in the beautiful sunshine. I highly recommend _Spook Country_ if you enjoy cyberpunk lit at all. It was slow starting out, but it's getting interesting.

Having a really nice day.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart

i had an amazing time with my best friend.
i laughed so hard i couldn't breathe. n_n


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

On impulse, I drove to another town and shopped at an outlet mall. Then, I ate at a sit down restaurant all by myself and had a delicious salad and a beer. I've never done that before. It may be in my head, but it seemed like the waitress pitied me, or something. I'm sure she was younger and she kept calling me sweetie and honey and she just seemed concerned(maybe it's just her way, idk). It was kinda funny.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Someone made me smile tonight. I didn't think I'd smile anytime soon.


----------



## Tycan

I held a three hour conversation with someone today. The norm is around 2 minutes.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Had a wonderful conversation with a great girl, feeling good!


----------



## saara

Watched a hilarious movie with a friend tonight. Seeing them laugh so hard and nearly choke on food made me laugh harder.


----------



## AussiePea

My first ever major work project had its D-Day today and it went really well. final product is spot on wooo!!


----------



## pita

Technically it happened two days ago, HOWEVER:

I graduated from university AND was congratulated by Lawrence Hill, who was receiving an honourary doctorate. Congrats to you too, sir.


----------



## TheOutsider

It hasn't happened yet, but.....my mom is cooking breakfast. I loves my mom's cooking.

Can't wait to get that yummy in my tummy.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I just found out that my best friend/person I'm in love with got a *97* in the hardest class at our school! So proud of him.


----------



## odd_one_out

Allowed myself to sleep for a couple of hours and it produced enough energy to complete some in depth reading.


----------



## PickaxeMellie

Today my soon-to-be job called back and said they are only waiting on the drug screen to come back. It sounds very positive, especially since I'll be a rehire. I so need to do something besides reading blogs all day.


----------



## LostPancake

I road my bike to school today - it was so much better than walking. Instead of 15 minutes and getting really hot in the sun, it was 5 minutes with a breeze the whole way.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got distinctions in all of my classes this semester :banana

I was pulling out of the parking lot today and I still had an hour left on my ticket, I noticed this car in the rearview with these two girls in it, they were searching around for change. So I reverse turn and end up bang on parallel to the drivers window, I was all "hey do you want my ticket it's good for an hour?" Turns out the driver was hot! they thanked me a couple of times and smiled, I drove off a little quicker than I should have but when I was driving past them again they waved at me. I really should have asked for their number or something.. sh*t this was supposed to be good!


----------



## Delicate

^ it's still good. Builds up confidence for the next time. There are so many people in the world lol.
___

My sister, I love her, she's having a huge drama in her life but she just texted me saying she's... and I quote "disgustingly proud" of me.


----------



## SpunUndone

Had a nice conversation with my brother.


----------



## steelmyhead

I avoided answering my phone this afternoon, only to later look the number up on google and found that it was a telemarketer :yay No more guilt.


----------



## MindOverMood

While walking my dog, I heard someone call my name from a house and looked over to see someone who I went to elementary school with. This was not the first time I've seen him though, he caught me off guard another time while walking my dog and we talked for a good 40 minutes, I explained to him why I've dodged him in the past and told him about my SA, he was totally understanding. But then when he tried calling after that first meet, I didn't pick up and he even showed up at my door and I just couldn't get myself to go answer the door.

But today we talked again while walking back to my house and he asked if I wanted to see a movie, I wasn't going to say yes and not go like last time I said. So now we have a date set, I just hope I don't chicken out and go through with it!


----------



## SpunUndone

Got my network fixed. I was having internet withdrawal this morning though. It was scary. There's nothing to do on my computer anymore unless the network is up.


----------



## kos

Saw a 14 year old emo looking kid riding a unicycle to check his mail. I rode past him on my bike and said "those are awesome" are gave him the thumbs up. Kid smiled like it was his job. Make me feel so dam good. Today was a good day.


----------



## millenniumman75

kos said:


> Saw a 14 year old emo looking kid riding a unicycle to check his mail. I rode past him on my bike and said "those are awesome" are gave him the thumbs up. Kid smiled like it was his job. Make me feel so dam good. Today was a good day.


That was pretty cool, Kos .

For me - I was the one I ran to (with the help of Attacking Anxiety tapes).


----------



## Miss Meggie

MindOverMood said:


> But today we talked again while walking back to my house and he asked if I wanted to see a movie, I wasn't going to say yes and not go like last time I said. So now we have a date set, I just hope I don't chicken out and go through with it!


I'll just tell you that I met my *best* friend and my other _really_ close friend because they asked me to sit with them at dinner one night. I almost said no, but decided that maybe it would be a good chance to get to know some more people.
Now I have an insanely close best friend and another really close friend who are my greatest support.
So just go for it!


----------



## matty

kos said:


> Saw a 14 year old emo looking kid riding a unicycle to check his mail. I rode past him on my bike and said "those are awesome" are gave him the thumbs up. Kid smiled like it was his job. Make me feel so dam good. Today was a good day.


It is amazing how those little interactions can make your day. The feeling inside is so intense.


----------



## cmr

Found out I am going to start volunteering at the homeless shelter thrift store next Wednesday... I feel this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## seafolly

I helped a friend write an online midterm for their psychology class. Academics are my main trigger, the reason my doctors insisted I not take classes this summer, so it's safe to say I was treating this exam as my own! Poor guy had to sit back a bit as I madly leafed through textbooks, haha. Fortunately our team effort earned an A...but...I'm so wired (hours later!) I cannot sleep.  It's confusing, feeling so stimulated and like I'm doing something I'm meant to do but at the same time being drained completely as a result. People say to listen to your body. But what about your mind? Doesn't it get any say?

As a random note, I'm snuggled in bed with my Golden Retriever and cat. Feeling quite cosy.


----------



## SusanStorm

I had really good session with my theraphist today so now I feeling more determined about what I have to do all though it's very hard.


----------



## matty

Won soccer, played well for a change and I just remembered to turn my alarm off so I can sleep in tomorrow morning. Awesome end to the night.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun came out today.


----------



## WakaxWaka

I went shopping "Quite big for me." And I bought a few things so that was good.


----------



## Emptyheart

WakaxWaka said:


> I went shopping "Quite big for me." And I bought a few things so that was good.


Did you get ur username from Shakira's song Waka Waka hhe


----------



## PickaxeMellie

I'm starting my job tonight! Yay!


----------



## LostPancake

Stayed at the library for 2 hrs working on homework, then looked at an exhibit on Mayan ruins. Then admired some campus buildings and thought about drawing some. But instead just went flying home on my bike - the breeze felt good.


----------



## Noca

I got a new wallet today and a new t-shirt. I was finally happy with the way I looked today in my new shirt.


----------



## Fitzer

Had a good day at work. I don't get to say that often.


----------



## tierra88

i danced for the first time :O


----------



## saara

Walked in the market & saw lots of street performers that made me smile.


----------



## odd_one_out

I had a dental check-up and my anxiety levels were subclinical. I did not fear pain or social embarrassment. My friend said I still didn't pass for normal.


----------



## matty

Having an alcohol free weekend.  Went to a bucks night with out a drink and had an awesome night. I am honestly thinking alcohol does nothing for me sa wise. Never helps me, but I do like drinking and have a lot of fun while doing. Mean while I know something else helps my sa a lot but hmmm.


----------



## Miss W

One of the kids I work with on clinical placement told my supervisor I'm fun.


----------



## CoconutHolder

*We have a leaky pipe in our oil tank. Hooray !*
*Hope it's still hotter as tennis balls when we get to the park also !*
*Weeeeeee life, you never know, do ya? *
*People in bad moods too !! That's always awesome !! *
*YEAH !*


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Still depressed but it doesnt feel as crushing as late last night. Maybe it is just feelings of loss and hurt coming out and I need to let it. I know some changes in my life have to happen. I guess if I want to survive this, I need to get back to being more proactive and not so passive about my life.

In the words of a hepful friend here....Today is day one.


----------



## Georgina 22

I ate this delicious chocolate, pralines and caramel ice cream :O


----------



## Lasair

My brother bought me chocolate


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's mother said I have a lot of things wrong with me and it did not surprise her they also suspected chronic fatigue syndrome. It helped me feel less mad because the NHS does not wish to acknowledge my needs, not even following up on their own suspicions.

At the dentist's, I made out on the intake form I was completely healthy and didn't mention any of my conditions. It provided mild amusement, as did trying to fake normal, but hearing from my friend I failed provided the most amusement.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I had a good morning. It hit me like a ton of bricks today that happiness won't just come find me. I need to make life happen.


----------



## saara

Got caught in a sudden downpour of warm rain. I love the rain. :b


----------



## anxiousgirl79

A group of friends and I from group therapy got approval to start a chapter of Emotions Anonymous (a 12 step program) that will meet once a week. SO happy about this and looking forward to continuing my growth and being able to make a positive impact on others' lives. 

Kaley


----------



## origami potato

saara said:


> Got caught in a sudden downpour of warm rain. I love the rain. :b


Rain is awesome! I wish it rained everyday!


----------



## CoconutHolder

*i broke a bone in my foot!! On crutches and will need a cast!!*
*hooray for life and all of it's trivialities !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## origami potato

CoconutHolder said:


> *i broke a bone in my foot!! On crutches and will need a cast!!*
> *hooray for life and all of it's trivialities !!!!!!!!!!*


I broke a bone in my right ankle many years ago, probably in '99 or '00? It happened by landing on it wrong on the trampoline.. oops. ^^;; I opted for the surgery because it got me out of school at the time. 

How'd you end up breaking yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Deathinmusic

Blu said:


> Just ordered a Fender '59 Bassman amp. I'm a happy boy.


Congrats! I'm jealous.

I just had a really good chat with someone. I really needed it.


----------



## CoconutHolder

origami potato said:


> I broke a bone in my right ankle many years ago, probably in '99 or '00? It happened by landing on it wrong on the trampoline.. oops. ^^;; I opted for the surgery because it got me out of school at the time.
> 
> How'd you end up breaking yours if you don't mind me asking?


*Blah. . .well I thought I was a ninja and could run fast and jump onto the sidewalk. Unfortunetly for me, my distance of leap was off and the top of foot hit the curb head on and as such, I twisted my way down. I'm really hoping I won't need this cast they were talking about !! Hoping the Ortho doesn't see need for it!! Thanks for asking !! *


----------



## origami potato

CoconutHolder said:


> *Blah. . .well I thought I was a ninja and could run fast and jump onto the sidewalk. Unfortunetly for me, my distance of leap was off and the top of foot hit the curb head on and as such, I twisted my way down. I'm really hoping I won't need this cast they were talking about !! Hoping the Ortho doesn't see need for it!! Thanks for asking !! *


Oooh, ouchies! Ah, what a ninja must endure to become a master. hehe  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you don't need a cast in the meantime. ^^


----------



## GnR

I didn't get stranded in the dunes. And its a freakin blast. I love oregon.


----------



## pita

Free vegetables happened today. Free ends of bread loaves happened yesterday. I am on a roll.


----------



## steelmyhead

I get to spend the evening with all you wonderful people


----------



## LearningToFly

I saw Toy Story 3. It was awesome.


----------



## AussiePea

LearningToFly said:


> I saw Toy Story 3. It was awesome.


I REALLY want to see it. Looks amazing (but what from Pixar isn't?)


----------



## Kaine

Finally got a bit of sleep


----------



## CoconutHolder

origami potato said:


> Oooh, ouchies! Ah, what a ninja must endure to become a master. hehe  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you don't need a cast in the meantime. ^^


*Thank you VERY much. Any positive thoughts are greatly appreciated. May you have a great day!*


----------



## lonelygirl88

Good thing that happened yest/today: 
Extremely long work days are awesome  (as exhausting as they are)
and so is staying out of the house for extensive long periods of time. If I only came home to sleep, life would be a lot better. Loneliness is not pushed in my face when I am busy.


----------



## Dusky

Today someone said that for being 27, I sure looked about 20 and the way he kept smiling at me made me feel good about myself. I've been feeling depressed over letting myself go so badly physically, but hearing that today makes me feel like making an effort again at exercise and proper diet.


----------



## OregonMommy

Good thing yesterday--lots of things, have to pick 1? Attended and helped with a fashion show.
Today--did absolutely nothing, which is good, just put my feet up and rested after a busy weekend.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I've learned to embrace struggle as part of life rather than fight it.


----------



## SpunUndone

CoconutHolder said:


> I've learned to embrace struggle as part of life rather than fight it.


That's a great thing to have happen!


----------



## matty

CoconutHolder said:


> I've learned to embrace struggle as part of life rather than fight it.


Thats awesome. Makes life a whole lot easier to embrace it because bad things happen and if you let them hold you back and derail you, you will never get anywhere.


----------



## herb the dolphin

I don't know what it is exactly, but I have been on top of the world as of late. I think it's the nice weather, combined with all the hippie music I've been listening to as of late. 

I like hippies.


----------



## Magical Delusional

I gave myself a haircut, and it actually looks kind of cute. Before going somewhere, I decided that my bangs needed a trim, so I trimmed those. Then I decided that, while I have the hair cutting scissors out, why don't I give the rest of my hair a trim? Completely spontaneous and unlike me, but it totally worked out for the best!


----------



## SAgirl

I went for a bike ride and saw a brown bunny rabbit alongside the road where I was biking.


----------



## mooncake

Although I feel anxious about sitting in the garden where I might be overlooked by neighbours, I've been reading out in the sun for a little bit each day recently. It's been nice. 

I've also for a long time been meaning to start some workout sessions, so today I began some Tae Bo workouts. I already feel much better as a result of the endorphin release so I think I'll definately try to keep up a good routine and hopefully tone up a bit in the process!


----------



## purplerainx3

I went to my first day of Drivers Ed classes. I was afraid I would be a loner and left out the whole day, but I ended up hanging out with an acquaintance and an old friend from elementary school who I haven't talked to in ages.. both who approached me. They were both nice and careful not to leave me out, and not in a pitying way either. I was definitely quieter than both of them, but I even surprised myself a few times when I jumped into the conversation. So, things went well and I'm actually looking forward to the rest of the week.


----------



## SpunUndone

I faced a fear and I feel proud of myself.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I ran five k today on the beach after work with my bud, then went for a swim.


----------



## quiet0lady

Spent the afternoon at the lake with good company  and fed some cute little ducks.


----------



## matty

I feel appreciated.


----------



## millenniumman75

matty said:


> I feel appreciated.


 Well, you are!


----------



## matty

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, you are!


Thank buddy. But outside of SAS too.


----------



## matty

I got great service, great price and asked questions about something I dont know a whole heap about. 

Then I played soccer tonight and we won, the other team man marked me the whole game and got annoyed when someone didnt. Then got real pushy, which I can only see as a positive. Still scored twice and set up another 2 

Had an awesome dinner then watched a movie. 

Saw a pretty cute chick at soccer too, she was real good too. I play against her next week. 

Also got invited to a party from a guy I havent spoken to for over 12 months. Feels good that he thought to invite me. Little scary since I wont know anyone but I really want to go. Meet new people. Maybe make some new friends. Huge challenge but thats what I am looking for right now.


----------



## Lasair

I'm not so scared over doing night duty anymore as I was kinda told what I have to do. I was also told to take a break and slow down in my work today as I work too fast....when I fort started I was told to work faster


----------



## Lasair

matty said:


> Also got invited to a party from a guy I havent spoken to for over 12 months. Feels good that he thought to invite me. Little scary since I wont know anyone but I really want to go. Meet new people. Maybe make some new friends. Huge challenge but thats what I am looking for right now.


That sounds really good and positive, good luck with it x


----------



## odd_one_out

Bloodshot eyes. Beautiful.


----------



## Rabitt09

I participated in my history class.


----------



## matty

jhanniffy said:


> That sounds really good and positive, good luck with it x


Thank you


----------



## catlover88

I got my sense knocked into me by myself and it feels great LOL


----------



## TheCanadian1

I bought animal crackers!


----------



## JohnMartson

I finished one more year of school.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ Congratulations

I'm going to go see Pearl Jam tonight, I fecking love them.


----------



## matty

I havent seen a live show for a few months now. Last one was gyroscope and I would love to see them live again. That was an awesome night. Time to see another band


----------



## SpunUndone

I got my emotions back under control.


----------



## pita

I went to a bar with my bf and his friend and didn't have a completely awful time.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out today.


----------



## lonelygirl88

had an amazing morning!!!!


----------



## steelmyhead

I guess I'm excited or something. My brain won't shutup. Also, tacos happened. I had a taco at work.


----------



## Lasair

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I'm going to go see Pearl Jam tonight, I fecking love them.


Hate you lol!!


----------



## odd_one_out

Managed to snack throughout the evening after throwing up. Haven't completely lost it from stress and exhaustion yet, even though my overload behaviours are in full swing.


----------



## saara

I talked to my friend overseas on the phone this morning.


----------



## rickey

I can play 'Digital Man' by Rush now (hard drums in it)


----------



## SusanStorm

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I'm going to go see Pearl Jam tonight, I fecking love them.


Lucky!I would love to see them


----------



## SusanStorm

I went and got my hair cut today.I was nervous because explaining in another language when your not sure what this or that is called made me even more nervous.
But it went well  I stuttered something and she actually got it.She wasen't too talkative either,but nice so I'm happy.

Tomorrow I'm going to a concert with a band that I haven't heard before or only a couple of songs on Youtube,but they sounded alright and the ticket price was ok so I'm going.Have to go alone too,so kind of nervous,but I've done it before.Just need a couple of drinks in me


----------



## Saekon

Maintained my cool around a bunch of strangers. Walkin' 'round like a boss. Drinking that milk sure helped.


----------



## SpunUndone

Went back to bed after I woke up, and got lots of beautiful sleep.


----------



## OregonMommy

Yesterday I straightened up a whole room that I needed to get to--it took hours but was well worth it.


----------



## estse

She may quit


----------



## saara

The radio is actually playing some good music today. Lifting my mood.


----------



## pita

I bought geraniums and some grassy thing. I'm going to pot them tomorrow.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I surfed for nearly four hours today. I had no idea of the time, I am running out of energy typi.........


----------



## SpunUndone

Cut back on klonopin a little bit more. It's going to suck, but I'm so close to being completely off of it. I can't wait. I can already taste the freedom.


----------



## LostPancake

Saw a rabbit in someone's yard on the way home. It was ridiculously cute, sitting there eating grass.


----------



## rickey

auditioned for a band today, hope they take me (crossing fingers)


----------



## heyJude

I got into a 5 minute conversation with a really nice sales girl from VS today. And didn't stutter or go silent once!


----------



## Toad Licker

They are leaving today. :yay


----------



## iDude

I joined this forum. lol It's been a short day for me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Work day ended.


----------



## bowlingpins

I am not completely wasting my vacation. I have been volunteering 4 hours every day for the past week, I feel I am accomplishing something atleast even though it is nothing significant.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

a few online people reached out to say hi. It meant more than I can tell them.


----------



## sacred

my finger nail snapped back and is now vertical. gotta let it die before i cut it off.


----------



## steelmyhead

Delicious breakfast sausages.


----------



## saara

Weather was beautiful and I took some photos.


----------



## Lasair

Work went good and I didn't fall asleep!


----------



## LostPancake

Swimming at midnight is ****ing awesome!


----------



## Dictionary

No cars hit me on the road while I was cycling.I hate the area I live in..oops...gotta remain positive. But there are no bike lanes,or shoulders for cyclists to ride on which sucks bad.But the positive side,I was protected.And live to fight.......err....ride another day.


----------



## BlessedByGod

I read this thread and smiled at what simple things in life can make us feel good.


----------



## rickey

1. Im still learning how to drive and I drove over a bridge today under alot of traffic.

2. I helped a girl express her sad feelings

3. I helped a guy play better in handball.

All in one day!


----------



## Miss Meggie

rickey said:


> 1. Im still learning how to drive and I drove over a bridge today under alot of traffic.


Me too! Well, not over a bridge.
But I went out driving to practice because I made an appointment for my driving test today. (Test's on Tuesday!) I went to the DMV and took the knowledge test for my license and passed.


----------



## rawrguy

i didn't fall into maddening depression.


----------



## millenniumman75

I got a new refrigerator delivered to me this afternoon and they could not attach my water hose for the ice maker. I had to go to Home Depot and ask about a $1.50 part, not having a clue as to what I needed to do. I asked three employees questions about what I am supposed to do, since I bought the appliance there. 

I spent nearly two hours trying to figure out what I needed to do from there. As it turned out, I got the hose to attach all by myself (avoiding flooding myself in the kitchen). I didn't even need the part, my water hose already had it!


----------



## Dusky

I received and responded to an email from a friend today. It was nice to know that someone thought about me lately


----------



## SpunUndone

Got some serious sleep last night.


----------



## Hello22

I got my final year results on Friday - i got a 1st class honours degree, i am sooo delighted! Never in a million years did i think i was capable of achieving that result, hence why i never aimed so high - but it was a very pleasant surprise!


----------



## pita

My birthday happened. So far it's pretty much the best birthday ever. 

I feel very loved.


----------



## OregonMommy

pita said:


> My birthday happened. So far it's pretty much the best birthday ever.
> 
> I feel very loved.


Happy birthday! :hb

I went to a Jewel concert last night; beautiful and magical. :heart


----------



## saara

I had a great day in the sun. Bought some fresh fruit from the market. And laughed a lot.


----------



## BetaBoy90

A really cute girl messaged me on a dating site, and she lives really close as well. Hopefully we can connect and get to know eachother better.


I also finally read Animal Farm today, I'm happy that I finally appreciated George Orwell's writing, it is time to knock 1984 off my list as well .


----------



## matty

Played indoor soccer tonight and a guy walked up to me and gave me a hand shake. Hardly recognised him. Only played soccer with him a couple of times and some how he always remembers me. Last time time I saw him was in the city a couple of years ago. Makes me feel good that I made an impression on someone that lasts. Considering I always wonder if anyone remembers me.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a great appointment with my therapist.


----------



## Neptunus

I am thankful that I avoided getting into a serious traffic accident on the way home from work tonight. I was behind a truck towing a boat, and the boat's heavy, wooden top flew off onto the highway directly in front of me. If I hadn't been about 3 car lengths behind, I would have been hit for sure, and it probably would have gone through my windshield! Luckily, I was able to swerve around it just in time! It was a very close call, indeed! :shock


----------



## Cheeky

Random e-mail from an ex boyfriend. He said I've been on his mind lately.

It's nice to be thought about, especially even after years have gone by and we both got married.


----------



## LostPancake

Neptunus said:


> I am thankful that I avoided getting into a serious traffic accident on the way home from work tonight. I was behind a truck towing a boat, and the boat's heavy, wooden top flew off onto the highway directly in front of me. If I hadn't been about 3 car lengths behind, I would have been hit for sure, and it probably would have gone through my windshield! Luckily, I was able to swerve around it just in time! It was a very close call, indeed! :shock


Whoa, that was close - good driving, Neptunus!


----------



## big tenga

i laughed at a funny movie


----------



## OregonMommy

I'm learning to transcend some negative patterns through self-compassion.


----------



## SusanStorm

I went to a Tim Burton exhibition today  It was great :clap


----------



## Lasair

I just got called to work night shift tonight - this is good, it will pass tonight and I will sleep most of tomorrow....this is good as I have/had four days off and I was bewildered as to what I was going to do with myself!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Won my first rowing race tonight


----------



## AussiePea

Read through some old threads I started like a year ago and realising how far I have come and the progress I have made since then. Shows what not giving up and pushing yourself into situations you are uncomfortable with can really aid you in progressing over SA.


----------



## Neptunus

LostPancake said:


> Whoa, that was close - good driving, Neptunus!


Thanks. 

Congrats on the job, they're very hard to come by nowadays!


----------



## Hello22

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Won my first rowing race tonight


Well done Jimmy!


----------



## Miss Meggie

Went out to eat with my mother.
Saw my friend TJ for a few hours.


----------



## silentcliche

Talked to one of my best friends on the phone today.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Just made an appointment with a therapist. This will be my first time ever going to real therapy. I am scared, nervous, ashamed, hopeful, skeptical, desperate... If I was religious I would pray this is the thing that will get me out of this rut... I know it will take time and work from my part and nobody is going to do it for me, but I really do need help with it.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Deathinmusic said:


> Just made an appointment with a therapist. This will be my first time ever going to real therapy. I am scared, nervous, ashamed, hopeful, skeptical, desperate... If I was religious I would pray this is the thing that will get me out of this rut... I know it will take time and work from my part and nobody is going to do it for me, but I really do need help with it.


good luck! that's a big step forward


----------



## SpunUndone

My headache went away after I cooked myself a really nice breakfast.


----------



## Jessie203

Talked to my crush for a while, it was nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

I didn't kill anyone yet.


----------



## estse

Headbands were all the fashion, and he had a big date this coming Thursday.


----------



## LostPancake

My CBT workbook and 2 other psychology books finally arrived.


----------



## tutliputli

I had an absolutely AMAZING night last night/this morning


----------



## AussiePea

tutliputli said:


> I had an absolutely AMAZING night last night/this morning


woohoo, go toots!!!


----------



## Pr0n

I found out i don't have to go to college until Tuesday. About five more days of isolation


----------



## tutliputli

Ospi said:


> woohoo, go toots!!!


Thanks dear!


----------



## SusanStorm

I went to a titanic exhibition today.It was great 
And I bought myself a new denim dress :boogie


----------



## SpunUndone

Went out onto the front porch. I haven't done that in a few months. I have no problem going out in the back yard but I avoid the front like the plague because it's kind of a busy street.

Feeling proud of myself.


----------



## Cest La Vie

I didn't feel like a complete failure as a human.


----------



## CandySays

Melusine said:


> I beat out depression.


WONDERFUL! :clap

I ate watermelon for the first time in I can't even recall. Lol.
+thoughts on my future.


----------



## SpunUndone

Said hi to my sister instead of acting like I didn't notice her.


----------



## Witchcraft

Made the most passionate love to my boyfriend :blush


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

All the schools have finished for summer holidays now, so I get to lie in for 15 more minutes every morning because there's no traffic, ahhh.

edit: ^ you win!


----------



## TheCanadian1

Got to see this as part of Canada day celebrations... thought it was pretty cool!

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=509889042332&saved
*YOU NEED TO LOGIN TO FACEBOOK TO SEE*


----------



## LostPancake

Had a really good therapy session. And got to pet a cat in the waiting room.


----------



## silentcliche

I had a really good nap today. I <3 naps.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Moe ate a bowl of food.


----------



## Lasair

I got called to babysit in less than a hour - I love little children


----------



## strawberryjulius

It'll be getting this powerpoint done. Gah!


----------



## silentcliche

I looked in the mirror and realized I'm a decent-looking guy. Woo.


----------



## odd_one_out

- My friend just read my mail out to me. I finally got a break in one area regarding support. It might turn out OK in that area after all. 

- My friend burnt my toast and wouldn't admit it as usual, even though there were charred parts, but is now making me another. A first!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Ten footers, taxi out to the lineup. Got smashed about.

I'm going out tonight to catch up with an old buddy.


----------



## bowlingpins

Attempted rock climbing at the school recreational center, I failed spectacularly but that's ok. It was good fun.


----------



## Jessie203

Bought myself a present


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Beans on cheese on toast and a cup of tea, 20mg of alcohol withdrawl medication, Hangover eliminated. Surfs up


----------



## AussiePea

Progress! Life couldn't be better at the moment, I am a happy chappy!!!


----------



## ktbare

I talked to my dad for the first time in four months.


----------



## BetaBoy90

My leg muscles are starting to explode from all the bikeriding and running, finally I like me legs. I guess this is more of a progressive thing, but today I really noticed em


----------



## Deathinmusic

Went out walking today for a bit. The weather is great. It was nice.


----------



## heyJude

I caught the bouquet at my cousin's wedding and actually got up and danced for the first time ever in public.


----------



## origami potato

Went on an extreme hike with the bf and his parents. Oh boy, they didn't mention it was going to be *that* tough! I was sweating and feeling my heartbeat throughout my entire body! Whoa! But I survived and felt good afterwards, minus the sore feet and ankles. haha


----------



## Chri588

Saw my parents today, went for a walk and sat on the beach. Was a nice day, especially because my gf is on holiday so im sat indoors on my own lol


----------



## silentcliche

I just walked my dog and I had a quick exchange with a woman who was also walking her dog. It was just small chat but I didn't feel anxious and I think I came off as natural. A small victory but a victory nonetheless


----------



## LostPancake

Watched some Peter Gabriel videos which somehow made me feel better.


----------



## strawberryjulius

BetaBoy90 said:


> My leg muscles are starting to explode from all the bikeriding and running, *finally I like me legs. I guess this is more of a progressive thing, but today I really noticed em*


_Me too! _

Did I just say that? Hm. :b

I finished off my sister's birthday present. Yeah, yeah, I'm four days late!


----------



## Jessie203

I stood up for myself but without being rude to the other person.
I'm realizing that confrontation isn't a bad thing, in fact sometimes it's very necessary, otherwise the stress remains within ourselves.


----------



## SpunUndone

I spent some time out on the front porch watching fireworks last night. It's been rare for me to go out there the last few years. I must be getting better. The fireworks were beautiful.


----------



## rickey

i got the courage to call up a restaurant about a job position, and i rarely stuttered during it. And the conversation part went fine.


----------



## LearningToFly

A radio station where I live had a contest where you could submit any 4-song playlist for the Fourth of July and they would play them throughout the weekend and mine was chosen. It was really cool because I think that there were probably thousands submitted but only 20-30 were chosen.


----------



## TallGuy87

Well, I just did the usual walk around town in 43 degrees and the good that happened is that I didn't die of heat stroke.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Just attended my first group therapy, success!


----------



## Insanityonthego

I joined this place, actually I was afraid to open up to others about my condition.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ Well done sophieK 

I went for a three hour surf with my friend and then had a beer.
And I sorted out some car stuff too, in time for once.


----------



## GnR

It finally felt like summer. And I had a double bigmac meal that was just glorious. Now I will nap .


----------



## Lasair

I spent the last night and the day with my beat friend, it was good and when I came home I started a 1,000 piece jigsaw!!


----------



## rickey

^good luck with that puzzle

im not sure but i think i flirted with a girl today, best 10 sec of my life. :boogie


----------



## AussiePea

Really enjoyable skype conversation ^_^.


----------



## poeticinjustice

Today's hard....I ate apple pie and ice cream. I think that counts?


----------



## steelmyhead

I went running at the park cause the gym was closed. It was good to get out of the house.


----------



## silentcliche

I just worked out like a boss so my body rewarded me with a big dose of dopamine.


----------



## ottawasenators

like a boss lol.

I have found the magical words of Zig Zigler from here - http://www.learnoutloud.com/content/blog/archives/2009/01/to_give_you_a_b.html . VERY uplifting!


----------



## layitontheline

I conversed a lot with a male coworker and wasn't a nervous wreck during it.


----------



## Neptunus

A coworker offered to bring in some garden fresh raspberries for me the next time I work.


----------



## SpunUndone

Feeling kind of refreshed this morning, despite being in central nervous system hell.


----------



## odd_one_out

My drawing worked out.

My backup files _do_ exist.


----------



## caflme

I woke up tired but felt a little more sane today... less exhausted - finally got a good nights sleep.


----------



## MisanthropicXenophobe

In the morning I saved a spider from the bath.

In return it knitted me a jumper.


----------



## Jessie203

Skipping work to go to the beach all day!!!!
In theory this isn't a "good" thing, but considering it's my 2nd time calling in sick EVER I'd say it's a go!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Miss Meggie

I received a text message from my best friend that proves that he really _really_ misses me.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I hugged my dad real tight like I hadn't done for a long time since I moved here, to my new home country.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun came out.


----------



## layitontheline

I made a few phone calls. 

And I got up bright and early at 6 a.m., but I went back to bed so that kind of undoes any good that did.


----------



## AussiePea

kathy903 said:


> Skipping work to go to the beach all day!!!!
> In theory this isn't a "good" thing, but considering it's my 2nd time calling in sick EVER I'd say it's a go!!
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO


I'm telling!!!!!!!


----------



## LostPancake

Went exploring in a valley, found some wild carrots for dinner, gathered some wood for a fire, made a little lean-to and piled up a bunch of grass in it for a bed. 

Oh, you mean in reality? Um, I studied for 5 hours after class, to make up for last week's ridiculous level of lethargy.


----------



## Lasair

LostPancake said:


> Went exploring in a valley, found some wild carrots for dinner, gathered some wood for a fire, made a little lean-to and piled up a bunch of grass in it for a bed.
> 
> Oh, you mean in reality? Um, I studied for 5 hours after class, to make up for last week's ridiculous level of lethargy.


I like the first one better


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

This has turned out to be quite the social day. Spent the afternoon at the beach with people. I think I have sand in places sand should never be.


----------



## matty

^ I didnt know where you were going with that. :lol I just dont look at my reflection problem solved. 

_______

I have now got some very good plans for state of origin tonight. Game 3 and Queensland looking at a clean sweep. Watching it on the big screen with friends at the pub. Just have to make it through the day.


----------



## SpunUndone

Lifted weights.


----------



## rickey

i survived my friend's birthday party


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got to see my best friend (in the whole world!) for the first time in 5 weeks!


----------



## SpunUndone

I liked what I saw when I looked at my face in the mirror.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

I managed to run 2.5 miles today without stopping once. Trying to work myself up to 5 miles a day. And my aunt told my mom to give me $200 a month. So now I have some spending money! First thing I'm going to do is get an Asus gaming laptop once I save up enough money.


----------



## DNA

http://niccageaseveryone.blogspot.com/


----------



## matty

I am completely happy being single. and I feel I am learning a lot about myself and progressing with sa a lot quicker. I am having fun and living a pretty worry free life right now. It feels good.


----------



## Noca

Didn't throw up today.


----------



## matty

Dr House said:


> Didn't throw up today.


haha, I am proud of myself too for that reason. But mine is self inflicted


----------



## steelmyhead

Learned how to replace a busted radiator hose.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a great song stuck in my head and I sang it all day at work. 
Consequently, I had an awesome day at work.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Moe's still here.


----------



## Lasair

my pen pal wrote back to me, at least some one thinks about me a little!


----------



## silentcliche

The sun came out and I saw it!


----------



## layitontheline

I went to my doctor's appointment looking like complete **** but was okay with that. It was worth sleeping in longer. I drove quite impressively too and made it in record time.


----------



## TallGuy87

I picked up an application somewhere local that's currently hiring. I'm kind of terrified to fill it out, even though I'll only be working part time IF I get the job I just have a lot of fears. I also gave up my seat on the bus to a lady with a kid and I helped the driver assist a disabled fellow off of the bus at my stop since the ramp was malfunctioning.


----------



## Lasair

nothing really bad happened...that's good


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a great day at work. We were _really_ busy (113 diners), but we rocked service.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Went to meditation today. Also, I'm feeling happier today. I almost feel normal again (normal for me that is). :boogie


----------



## sara01

I got back on this forum and remember how great everyone is! I also got to reunite a lost dog with its owner. I found the dog wandering in the park and called the number on the tag. Turns out the dog had been missing for a few days! They were so happy AND it made my day 
AND I posted a picture on the album forum and I have yet to take it down...accomplishments are the little things too haha


----------



## alexander9

mom had some car trouble and i helped her out..put a smile on her face 


sara01 said:


> ...accomplishments are the little things too haha


going along with that theme..i also decided to put a picture in my profile, which is something i didn't think i'd do.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I finished all the house work.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I made a baby cry, mission accomplished!


----------



## sara01

BetaBoy90 said:


> I made a baby cry, mission accomplished!


ahahahaha....thank you for that laugh. So what is your next mission?


----------



## shivam

*Happy*

i talked with all my friends


----------



## matty

We won soccer tonight 8-1 and I scored a pretty ridicules goal, but missed 4 way easier ones. Was a fun night


----------



## ShyFX

I did something I've been putting off for a while. Now I just need to get to the other 20 things I've been putting off.


----------



## layitontheline

Thunder started coming on strong and I could still hear all the birds chirping. Beautiful mix.


----------



## poeticinjustice

I realized that just because I'm not moving on quickly, does not mean I'm not moving on.


----------



## SpunUndone

I made a slight breakthrough when my sister and her husband came back from their trip - I went to say hi instead of giving in to my overwhelming desire to avoid them. It was awkward, but I feel much better now then I would have if I avoided them.


----------



## silentcliche

I had a look over of the new apartment I'm moving to next week. There's a pool and fitness center right next to it. I think they're gonna be my next anxiety objectives.


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx

Hanging out with some friends tonight. Having a BBQ and going swimming. I'm a little self conscious to go swimming with them, but oh well.


----------



## AussiePea

Talked to a special person <3 =D


----------



## strawberryjulius

irishK said:


> Stood up for myself at work and basically told someone to back off, but in a more gentle way. Everything was fine after that. I think we now have an understanding lol. I'm nobody's *****. I am also starting to realize that you teach people how to treat you. If you let them manipulate, guilt trip, or otherwise play with your emotions, they will feel it is acceptable and will continue to do so. I taught a few people today, that it's not happening.
> 
> I am also finding that my mental and emotional well being is vital for me to make it through this life, not just surviving, but to live. I need to become my strongest advocate, and move past those who try to bring me down.
> 
> Something that someone said to me a week ago, was, to appreciate the negative people, because they are good practice. I am trying to be thankful for this ***** at work. She is helping me in my progress and she doesn't even know it. lol.


That's awesome! Well done! :boogie

The end of men, HA! Thanks for the laugh, dudes.


----------



## sara01

went to the park and had a good conversation with a few people there, pretty good for me


----------



## LostPancake

I finished my summer class today, and I'm actually looking forward to looking for some full or part time work. And in the meantime I have this little web project to work on for someone, which feels like playing with Legos. 

Wth has happened to me? It's like therapy is actually working or something!


----------



## SpunUndone

Something big that I haven't quite figured out yet.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

xxguitarplayinxx said:


> Hanging out with some friends tonight. Having a BBQ and going swimming. I'm a little self conscious to go swimming with them, but oh well.


 That sounds like fun. Swimming is awesome. Especially at night.


----------



## xymic

Didn't run into one of the traffic light, which is almost always red, on my way home that takes a good 5 min. to turn green! This is extremely rare case lol.


----------



## stooge

Finally went to the DMV after putting it off for a couple of weeks. I was there for two hours, but made small talk with some people. 
Eh, it was the first time I've felt sort of comfortable in a crowded place.


----------



## Cleary

I got 6 pairs of shoes, leggings and a shirt all for free.


----------



## SpunUndone

I got some 40's and the house to myself.


----------



## Lasair

I had a conversation with the girl at work that I was very intimidated by and now I feel okay to be around her - conversation might be pushing it but I made a joke and she laughed, she asked me some questions and I answered fine and I asked her some question....I feel pretty good over it


----------



## Hello22

I bought a fab dress today! Also i felt really good today


----------



## Lasair

Hello22 said:


> I bought a fab dress today! Also i felt really good today


I'm so so happy to hear that - and yay for dresses!!


----------



## Hello22

jhanniffy said:


> I'm so so happy to hear that - and yay for dresses!!


Haha, thanks J


----------



## lonelygirl88

Got nicely surprised and had a fun day out


----------



## BetaBoy90

lonelygirl88 said:


> Got nicely surprised and had a fun day out


Lucky, good for you


----------



## layitontheline

I was able to eat breakfast today without wanting to get sick from anxiety.


----------



## eligray

I had a burger

I got along with my mom

I've read and learned about interesting things


----------



## Delicate

Cleary said:


> I got 6 pairs of shoes, leggings and a shirt all for free.


 How??... Jealous lol ... I was shopping all day and even high street shops sales were too expensive, I'm sick of getting ripped off because of the recession. In the spirit of this thread I got a gorgeous dress eventually. I also finished making a dress I came across recently that I'd given up working on 2 years ago. I'm getting back on track .


----------



## poeticinjustice

I, uh.... successfully downloaded some discogs from demonoid. dang, that didn't work. I was happier before I realized my day wasn't great.
Optimism, optimism...  Oh well, I tried...


----------



## Too Late for Tea

I found the perfect pair of earrings for my mother's birthday tomorrow...I can't wait to give them to her :boogie


----------



## Miss Meggie

My chef's son Alex worked tonight at the restaurant. He's a total sweetheart and it was great to see him.


----------



## catalinahx

I managed to go shopping with minimal issues.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I finished two drawings and a book. On the other hand I didn't want the book to end, lucky it's a series, eh?


----------



## tutliputli

I finally bought my own copy of 'Amelie' and the soundtrack. Also downloaded Fleet Foxes' first EP which I've wanted forever but couldn't get hold of. And I'm going to the beach later.


----------



## soundofsilence

I started rereading this old book I used to love when I was much younger, and reading it just made me feel really good.


----------



## JTS4549

I cleaned my room today!!! (which is the second day in a row lol.)


----------



## BetaBoy90

I got back on track and ran again, been like 5 days since I last went for a run so this was big for me.


----------



## saara

I went jogging for 2 1/2 hours.  I loved the feeling.


----------



## silentcliche

I realized I'm fat again so I'm gonna kick it up a notch exercise-wise. Gonna turn my 2-litre into a 6-pack.


----------



## steelmyhead

I discovered that sheet music exists for Jojo the piano playing monkey from Monkey Island 2. :lol I have no idea why this makes me as happy as it does. I'm playing it right now.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a great day at work. I :heart my job and the people I work with...


----------



## Shooterrr

I was able to get a loan for college! 
Although that was like 3 days ago.


----------



## strawberryjulius

silentcliche said:


> I realized I'm fat again so I'm gonna kick it up a notch exercise-wise. *Gonna turn my 2-litre into a 6-pack.*


:lol I like that.

I've been accepted to do the flyer distribution and might have a volunteer admin job soon!


----------



## Jessie203

silentcliche said:


> I realized I'm fat again so I'm gonna kick it up a notch exercise-wise. Gonna turn my 2-litre into a 6-pack.


Ditto!!
Let's do it!


----------



## leonardess

I won £4 in the office World Cup sweepstakes!


----------



## origami potato

steelmyhead said:


> I discovered that sheet music exists for Jojo the piano playing monkey from Monkey Island 2. :lol I have no idea why this makes me as happy as it does. I'm playing it right now.


My bf just finished playing this game on the Xbox 360. He was a fan of the originals when they came out and is now exposing me to their awesomeness. I've had the theme song stuck in my head for a couple days now. (I want to learn to play it on my ocarina) haha

---
Today I drove up to the University Center to take placement testing by myself. Although I didn't get to do the test today, I did go and well, it didn't kill me.  Yay!


----------



## lonelygirl88

I got a free iced coffee today :banana


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Have spent so long feeling I have nothing to offer anyone. **** that. I think I have a lot to offer someone. I am tired of feeling dragged down and useless. Time for change.


----------



## actionman

irishK said:


> Have spent so long feeling I have nothing to offer anyone. **** that. I think I have a lot to offer someone. I am tired of feeling dragged down and useless. Time for change.


You're going to melt some guys heart one day. Fact.


----------



## matty

actionman said:


> You're going to melt some guys heart one day. Fact.


Fact :yes


----------



## Miss Meggie

Had another great day at work.
Spent service deep-frying random vegetables because we were so slow!


----------



## steelmyhead

Back on track at the gym.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

actionman said:


> You're going to melt some guys heart one day. Fact.





matty said:


> Fact :yes


Thanks, both of you. This was nice to read.


----------



## layitontheline

I played tug-o-war with my dog in the pouring rain. She gives up after 5 minutes though. Come on!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Moe's going to the vet tonight so at least we might find out what's going on.


----------



## laura024

Drove without killing anyone


----------



## silentcliche

I finally have a proper bed for the first time in over 2 years. It's so comfy.


----------



## AussiePea

strawberryjulius said:


> Moe's going to the vet tonight so at least we might find out what's going on.


Aww best of luck to Moe the old boy!!!



laura024 said:


> Drove without killing anyone


This is a rather good thing xD.

Hmm I am a bit nervy about driving on the wrong side of the car and the wrong side of the road....will be interesting lol, but hell, the positives so outweigh the negatives it's not funny.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I shifted my future plans, but for good reasons that will most likely benefit me later on.


----------



## odd_one_out

I had a meeting today and was more anxious and sensitive than usual; noises really grated. I kept jumping at doors slamming. While waiting, a young woman sat so close to me on a bench she was overlapping me, even though there was enough room. Why do people do that? However, I came through the other side with success, having spoken well, and was on a high. 

Afterwards, a woman I'd seen walking before I sat down sat a couple of feet from me, despite ample room and plenty of other benches. I did not allow the level of SA I experienced to prevent me eating my snack. I also did not adjust myself to look more "normal" when she glanced in my direction or let paranoia reign and run off. I then went for a walk and did not let SA affect my behaviours much. The only anxiety I responded to was when a dog was glaring at me and I deviated from my path.


----------



## ShyFX

I set up an appointment with a real estate agent. I just hope it isn't too long or awkward. My new place is going to be ready in 3 months and I can't wait! :boogie


----------



## rickey

well it was actually yesterday, I hung out with the girl I liked all day and we both enjoyed each other's company.


----------



## Jessie203

Slept from 10am - 2pm. Havn't done that in forever, normally after 6am I'm up and that's that.


----------



## bowlingpins

Showed some amazing reflexes when I swerved out of the way of an incoming shopping cart. My ballet training has finally paid off.


----------



## LostPancake

Went to the bookstore and they had SIX books on Drupal, so I got to pick a good one. 

This Drupal thing is like playing with Legos...


----------



## Too Late for Tea

bowlingpins said:


> Showed some amazing reflexes when I swerved out of the way of an incoming shopping cart. My ballet training has finally paid off.


^This made me giggle 

I finally pushed myself to send in 2 job applications today! Hopefully applying will get easier. I wonder if I'm ready to tell my current boss yet...:blank


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

watched this and it made me smile. Usually not my kind of music, but such a cute feel good song. I hope it makes you smile too.






Plus I came to a realization that I have been swimming around in someone else's negativity for a long time now and it's been dragging me deeper and deeper. As much as I cared about them, I'm going to get out of the water before I drown. I love a good analogy.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I'm gaining hope in deafeating my social anxiety and find ways to cure it other than to find more ways to "fight" it or neglect it.


----------



## GnR

I went to a psychologist for the first time. It went well. I think I may have figured out too many of my issues already for him to justify his hourly rate, but it's a step in the right direction. Talking is easier than running.


----------



## BetaBoy90

GnR said:


> I went to a psychologist for the first time. It went well. I think I may have figured out too many of my issues already for him to justify his hourly rate, but it's a step in the right direction. Talking is easier than running.


That's really great to hear dude, it may feel weird at first admitting you have these problems and needing to talk about them, but we all have them and you're on the right track!


----------



## odd_one_out

Didn't cry much.


----------



## matty

Just got my *** kicked at beach volleyball, but I had fun diving around like an idiot, got to stuff I wouldnt have even attempted other weeks.


----------



## origami potato

I won an online contest yesterday.  And today I actually worked out in the morning! (I've been slacking this week, by doing it later in the day)


----------



## Lasair

I made a good attempt at tidying my room today...might even keep going


----------



## Lasair

irishK said:


>


I love it


----------



## pita

I hurried across the street so the garbage truck could turn, and after it passed me, the driver leaned out and gave me a thumbs up. Better than a middle finger, I figure.


----------



## origami potato

I've finally got around to putting up my toy shelf and some posters/artwork/awesome on the walls in my art room today. Hopefully it'll inspire me to start creating art again.


----------



## related

I worked a day without worrying too much about my SA at any point.

Probably more due to the kind of work I was doing (which wasn't up to me) but still


----------



## matty

pita said:


> I hurried across the street so the garbage truck could turn, and after it passed me, the driver leaned out and gave me a thumbs up. Better than a middle finger, I figure.


I love doing good things for other road users. Always feels good when that give you a wave or a thumbs up. Good for you


----------



## silentcliche

Fairly SA-free day! Hooray!


----------



## Hailey91

I started running again! Also I've made more of an effort on my appearance. I taught myself to highlight my hair and self-manicure my nails.  Now my cousin wants me to do her nails haha


----------



## DuncanThaw

I started crying at work and a co-worker comforted me. Reassuring. I am so grateful for this kindness! Remembering that people actually like and care about me as much as I do them, it feels good.


----------



## bowlingpins

Too Late for Tea said:


> ^This made me giggle
> 
> I finally pushed myself to send in 2 job applications today! Hopefully applying will get easier. I wonder if I'm ready to tell my current boss yet...:blank


Happy at least one person laughed 

Good luck with your job hunt. I hope you get the job you want.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Just a calm happy day for me, met a few nice online people.


----------



## AussiePea

Got a lengthy email from one of the engineers I worked with in Malaysia. He's actually the systems engineer for that Bloodhound SSC thing which is attempting the break the land speed record next year (1000mph). Anyway I'm chuffed to have contacts as high up as him still wanting to know what I am up to!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I now have a volunteer job. 

More importantly, Moe rubbed his face against mine and it was hilarious. xD


----------



## origami potato

I haven't gnawed at my fingernails in over a week now. Yay!


----------



## New

My first day on the job went really well, though it was incredibly boring~! But I really didn't feel totally anxious all day, yay. :heart


----------



## Deathinmusic

I am writing music again. And christ it feels good. It has been such a long time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Drama queen supervisor is back Monday, but a departing coworker said that'd he would miss talking to me. I kinda felt like that double rainbow guy.


----------



## layitontheline

I answered the door, despite being tempted not to. I think I need to get out more.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got a go in the new four man rowing boat tonight. In other news I need to work on my level of fitness.


----------



## stephmae

Bought a gigantic watermelon. Yuuummm!


----------



## lonelygirl88

Deathinmusic said:


> I am writing music again. And christ it feels good. It has been such a long time.


Good to hear


----------



## silentcliche

My parents just came back from a trip to Alberta. After looking at their pictures and videos and seeing how happy are and how much they enjoyed themselves, it makes me want that for myself in the future. It's something to aspire to.


----------



## tigerlilly

i am secure in my relationship.


----------



## Demerzel

I was really anxious, but I finally went to the grocery store today.


----------



## rawrguy

I went body surfing with a friend of mine which I haven't seen in a really long time at the beach.


----------



## strawberryjulius

That mince didn't make me throw up? I don't know, it's been a pretty sub-par day.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I just walked into the kitchen and found a package from the Culinary Institute of America on the counter.
My diploma arrived in the mail today!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Two really cute girls messaging me on POF, time to do a victory dance and follow it up with fist pump:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Lasair

I got distensions in ALL my exams. aw so happy, just have to wait 3 week so see if I get into nursing now


----------



## tigerlilly

i aced the calculus exam---ironically, that was the class i got the lowest grade in, but the ONLY one i made a perfect score on the exam for. i never have to take another math class, ever!


----------



## mind_games

jhanniffy said:


> I got *distensions *in ALL my exams. aw so *happy*, just have to wait 3 week so see if I get into nursing now


Sounds .. painful, but if you're happy that's all that counts. :yes :b



tigerlilly said:


> i aced the calculus exam---ironically, that was the class i got the lowest grade in, but the ONLY one i made a perfect score on the exam for. i never have to take another math class, ever!


Well done :clap.

---------

Well I tripped and fell into this thread; I don't usually come here. Mmm I guess I managed to drag myself out of the house and play some online games. That was kinda good I guess.


----------



## caflme

Funny - woke up and my 12 year old son was on the other side of my bed - it's a big bed.... he must've had a nightmare. He's not crawled in momma's bed in over a year. Guess sometimes you aren't too old to crawl in bed w/mom.... it was cute and brought a tear to my eye (a happy one)... he looked years younger all snuggled under the blankets like that. Will most likely be the last time I see that... too bad my camera's broken.


----------



## Lasair

mind_games said:


> Sounds .. painful, but if you're happy that's all that counts. :yes :b
> 
> Well done :clap.
> 
> .


Why would it be painful...


----------



## AussiePea

jhanniffy said:


> Why would it be painful...


distensions is to swell/inflate/extend hehe. Grats on your results!! And Lilly as well, well done peeps!!!


----------



## Lasair

Ospi said:


> distensions is to swell/inflate/extend hehe. Grats on your results!! And Lilly as well, well done peeps!!!


****....that's spelt Distinction, my bad :roll


----------



## odd_one_out

I got a nice haircut by a guy with a very pretty one himself, and feeling returned to the right side of my face straight after and now I can eat; I'd been losing it a lot and being irritable due to low blood sugar.


----------



## tigerlilly

he stayed up all night to talk to me, and didn't go to bed until around 9am. he said he'd rather stay up talking to me than sleep when he can't stop thinking about me. :love


----------



## NVU

I agreed to go paintballing with my work mates tomorrow morning... don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. :um


----------



## origami potato

Miss Meggie said:


> I just walked into the kitchen and found a package from the Culinary Institute of America on the counter.
> My diploma arrived in the mail today!


Congrats!  There's a great achievement!

--
It's raining outside. I love rain. ^^


----------



## OregonMommy

I cleaned some papers, paraphenlia out of my bureau. It feels good to get stuff cleaned out.


----------



## Lasair

It's just after 1am, it's pelting rain outside and I'm in bed with my laptop feeling very content


----------



## silentcliche

Miss Meggie said:


> I just walked into the kitchen and found a package from the Culinary Institute of America on the counter.
> My diploma arrived in the mail today!


Congrats. This good news makes me hungry for some reason 



BetaBoy90 said:


> Two really cute girls messaging me on POF, time to do a victory dance and follow it up with fist pump:boogie:boogie:boogie


Nice going, bro. Two of them? You sly dog :b


----------



## TheCanadian1

Checked out the RCMP Museum, alone at the barracks... Also went shopping and picked up some shorts and jeans. I don't go shopping a lot so, this was actually a pretty good success...


----------



## TheCanadian1

jhanniffy said:


> It's just after 1am, it's pelting rain outside and I'm in bed with my laptop feeling very content


Ah my favorite environment... It's supposed to rain here tonight as well... When 1am rolls around, I'm sure I'll be feeling the same.


----------



## mind_games

jhanniffy said:


> ****....that's spelt Distinction, my bad :roll


:kiss sorry :b.

------

I got nothing. If I don't fall ill by the end of the day that'll be a good thing/


----------



## retropat

I quit my internship today! After almost two months of being stressed out and miserable with an awful boss, I turned in my letter of resignation. I feel GREAT!


----------



## steelmyhead

I won an award at work


----------



## rawrguy

nothing. still waiting...


----------



## SpunUndone

I'm making significant progress towards not avoiding my family. I actually went up to get food even though there were quite a few relatives here. I went up twice so that's good. I didn't actually eat with them, which would have been better, but this is a start.


----------



## origami potato

Yay, I got a haircut!  The hairdresser actually didn't bother me with tons of questions, which is what I was mostly worried about. I'm happy my hair is off my neck again.. woohoo!


----------



## LostPancake

I worked on my over-over-overdue psychology of religion paper!
And worked on a letter to a cousin. Also overdue!
And started cleaning up my resume! 
And I was starving when I got home and had a Stouffer's frozen dinner thing that was really good. 

Food is really awesome when you're hungry. :yes


----------



## stephmae

went swimming for a couple of hours  felt so nice in this hot weather!


----------



## BetaBoy90

I went on basically my first date ever and it went really well, yay


----------



## silentcliche

^ Way to go, bro! C'mon, c'mon. Dish, dish!


----------



## TheCanadian1

I got to chat with her again.


----------



## batman can

I hit my foot pretty bad and it didn't hurt like I thought it would.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a good day at work. My chef's son Alex is working at the restaurant right now. He's a total sweetheart and I've been getting to spend some time (working, obviously) and joke around with him a bit.


----------



## MindOverMood

BetaBoy90 said:


> I went on basically my first date ever and it went really well, yay


Awesome! 



Miss Meggie said:


> I had a good day at work. My chef's son Alex is working at the restaurant right now. He's a total sweetheart and I've been getting to spend some time (working, obviously) and joke around with him a bit.


That's great to hear, hope you have plenty of good days at work ahead of you


----------



## strawberryjulius

BetaBoy90 said:


> I went on basically my first date ever and it went really well, yay


Well duh, have you looked in the mirror lately? Haha, I'm joking. 

Moe isn't quite dying and neither is my Nonno.


----------



## BetaBoy90

silentcliche said:


> ^ Way to go, bro! C'mon, c'mon. Dish, dish!


Heh thx man, I'll just say she's a real sweet girl and she makes me very comfortable


----------



## BetaBoy90

strawberryjulius said:


> Well duh, have you looked in the mirror lately? Haha, I'm joking.
> 
> Moe isn't quite dying and neither is my Nonno.


Thx for the compliment, but she was blind so she doesn't even know what I look like................ gah why do I make such dumb and evil jokes....

Grats on the non deaths, I guess just keep the alive streak going :sus


----------



## odd_one_out

The portrait I was struggling with started turning out OK.

Just remembered I'm having dinner with people soon. Lucky someone reminded me.


----------



## SpunUndone

Worked on a drawing that I've been wanting to finish for a while now.


----------



## SpunUndone

irishK said:


> ^
> 
> That's good news
> 
> I'm going for a long run this morning on little sleep and try to not feel sad. Thank you adrenaline, frustration and coffee.


lol 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gorillaz

no hangover


----------



## Toad Licker

Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead! :boogie

Ok she isn't dead but she is gone.


----------



## Georgina 22

I went out today and I have to walk pass McDonalds to get to the pet shop I went too. I fancied a milkshake from there but then I was too anxious to go inside and order one. Never ordered anything myself before in McDonalds or in any fast food restaurant really.
So then I came back home, was abit disappointed at myself about it, then I bucked up the courage to go down there later and I did it! I ordered the milkshake and it felt good afterwards  I'd probably do it again! go me!


----------



## everythingsgreat

i woke up, it was raining, but that's okay! then, i stayed in bed all day! it was great! sometimes i love just being alive


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I listened to the anthology of american folk music. It is pretty amazing, it's all from the late 1920's and early 30's, not a synthesiser in sight, ahh. I'm going to be whistling these tunes all day tomorrow. And I found a new beach with my friend, bit dangerous for surfing but completely west facing so America is straight out infront across the Atlantic.


----------



## TallGuy87

I finally learned to ride a bike thanks to my best friend, though I don't have it completely down pat yet. It was so much easier than I made it out to be for all these years. I can't help but think that this is also true in many other aspects of my life which I have feared, such as approaching women.


----------



## Lasair

Worked called for me to come in two hours early, that's my day planned


----------



## AussiePea

Praised by work management at a full employee meeting for my hard work and achievements :O, pretty chuffed I must say lol. Now where is my pay rise!!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Got up early and took my little sister to school and little bro to kinder. Got some more work done around the yard, landscaping, moving **** around and so forth.


----------



## SpunUndone

Ospi said:


> Praised by work management at a full employee meeting for my hard work and achievements :O, pretty chuffed I must say lol. *Now where is my pay rise!!!!!!!!!* xD


lol, I like the way you think.


----------



## BetaBoy90

CrashMedicate said:


> My boss said something inappropriate to me so after I clocked out I went in his office, closed the door, and told him off. I didn't yell and get carried away, I just looked him right in the eyes and spoke my mind in a calm way. He started stuttering and not knowing what to say. Nice to be on the other side of that for once. I'm still shaken a little bit but DAMN did that feel good.


Good job man, that takes alot of balls, and you may have shocked him in a good way!

And if not at least you got to tell off your boss before you got fired..... haha


----------



## tigerlilly

i'm loving that i can legally drink alcohol here. also, i just saw my mom drunk, whcih i've never seen before, and it was hilarious.


----------



## Toad Licker

I have the house to myself, haven't had this happen in a long time.


----------



## Gorillaz

irishK said:


> Got an email that 2 of my paintings sold to the same person.


WOW congratulations


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Listened to my Nate Dogg, Music and Me album...


----------



## Demerzel

I woke up feeling better than usual today.


----------



## SpunUndone

I actually kind of enjoyed therapy and was joking around with my therapist.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm craving food for once.


----------



## actionman

Noticed that my skin is just about fully clear. The green tea is doing me really good. If it carries on improving my looks..i might even start feeling sexy..maybe i feel that now lol ha


----------



## kos

Was standing in line at the Tim Hortons, at our school, buying a muffin. Everyone was pretty much late for class, so we were all trying to get in and out. The girl whom I have a crush on was at the front of the line trying to buy a coffee with her debit card, but she was having trouble getting it to process and was holding up the line. She was stressed and so was everyone else. So after another line opened up, I bought my muffin and I saw that no one else was helping her, so I walk up to the front of her line, handed her 2 dollars, and walked out of there like I owned the place.


----------



## BetaBoy90

kos said:


> Was standing in line at the Tim Hortons, at our school, buying a muffin. Everyone was pretty much late for class, so we were all trying to get in and out. The girl whom I have a crush on was at the front of the line trying to buy a coffee with her debit card, but she was having trouble getting it to process and was holding up the line. She was stressed and so was everyone else. So after another line opened up, I bought my muffin and I saw that no one else was helping her, so I walk up to the front of her line, handed her 2 dollars, and walked out of there like I owned the place.


Good job dude, you just got played for a sucker.... haha jk nice move


----------



## Lasair

I got complemented on my good exam results by my boss and was told it will be a shame to lose me when/if I go on to do further study


----------



## matty

kos said:


> Was standing in line at the Tim Hortons, at our school, buying a muffin. Everyone was pretty much late for class, so we were all trying to get in and out. The girl whom I have a crush on was at the front of the line trying to buy a coffee with her debit card, but she was having trouble getting it to process and was holding up the line. She was stressed and so was everyone else. So after another line opened up, I bought my muffin and I saw that no one else was helping her, so I walk up to the front of her line, handed her 2 dollars, and walked out of there like I owned the place.


Smooth 

So what's the deal? Did you talk to her at all?

I have done that before to someone I have never seen before. All it costs is $2 but it feels like so much more.


----------



## kos

matty said:


> Smooth
> 
> So what's the deal? Did you talk to her at all?
> 
> I have done that before to someone I have never seen before. All it costs is $2 but it feels like so much more.


As I was walking away she said " You really don't have to do that" but I pretend I didn't hear her and walked out like a hero lol. She's out of my league anyway and I don't think anything will come of it but who knows? Maby she'll buy me a muffin tomorrow and we'll talk. She bailed on class today so she didn't thank me or anything. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow. What a heroic moment it was .

Those little actions can make the day for someone and apparently oneself since it's all I've been thinking about lol.


----------



## Lachlan

haha, i got the best seating position in the whole room.


----------



## origami potato

I cleaned a few rooms in our apartment. Yay! 
I always hold it off until I absolutely have to do it. haha


----------



## tigerlilly

my boy and i had a talk about living situations, because i'm about to move halfway across the country for school. he said he's willing to transfer to live near me, and i said i'm willing to transfer back to live near him, and in the end we agreed that we have plenty of time to decide and it doesn't really matter where we end up as long as we end up in the same place as each other. it was very reassuring to hear.


----------



## Demerzel

I got more studying done today than I thought I would.


----------



## layitontheline

A fellow employee jokingly told me that coming to work usually meant having deep discussions about life and random stuff with me. I found that kind of flattering. In one of our conversations about types of people he said I was nice, quiet, and innocent. I can't complain.  Innocent though? I thought I had the whole badass thing going on. I must get working on that.


----------



## matty

kos said:


> As I was walking away she said " You really don't have to do that" but I pretend I didn't hear her and walked out like a hero lol. She's out of my league anyway and I don't think anything will come of it but who knows? Maby she'll buy me a muffin tomorrow and we'll talk. She bailed on class today so she didn't thank me or anything. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow. What a heroic moment it was .
> 
> Those little actions can make the day for someone and apparently oneself since it's all I've been thinking about lol.


I missed your reply. You were the hero, not only did you help her but you got the line moving again. Made everyones morning a little better from the girl, to the queue, to the staff, and yourself. She may just return the favor one day, or if not her someone else. Keep us posted, it is nice to hear about good deeds.

Sometime the smallest things make the biggest difference to someones day. It is the fact that you put yourself out ever so much to help another person, expecting nothing in return. It is a great quality.


----------



## matty

Oh, I had a dream last night and it was incredible. Go imagination


----------



## mcmuffinme

My friend seems excited to hang out with me when I get to visit her. That makes me happy because I had damaged our relationship with my vexing personality, which had stemmed from my deep-seated insecurities. 

Anyway, I'm glad to be wanted around by someone. Hopefully she's not being disingenuous.


----------



## silentcliche

matty said:


> Oh, I had a dream last night and it was incredible. Go imagination


You were dreaming about me again, eh? You're welcome :lol

-----

I did a much-needed workout today.


----------



## matty

silentcliche said:


> You were dreaming about me again, eh? You're welcome :lol
> 
> -----
> 
> I did a much-needed workout today.


You have such a dreamy smile :blush :lol

I dont know who she was but.. yes, yes it was good. And no take your mind partly out of the gutter, but not all the way out :lol


----------



## mind_games

I got three tasks done on a single outing (unheard of for me to have the organisational skills to complete this). Went to the bank and got a new pin, picked up me icash card and got into the gym early enough to get most of my stuff done before the hordes came in. 

And had a day of positive social interactions. Well I did remember that one awkward interaction but meh I'll sweep it under the carpet for once.


----------



## sansd

I sang in voice class and it could have gone worse. I'm hoping the experience will help with my confidence and I'll be able to sing better at my rehearsal appointment this week and then hopefully sing in class again very soon and be a little more relaxed.


----------



## stephmae

This didn't happen today, but yesterday I got called for an interview for a job I want soooo bad. If all goes well I might finally be employed soon! Gooo me! :yay:yay:yay


----------



## silentcliche

^ Congrats! Good luck on the interview.

My dog helped me meet this hot girl. It was just a brief, casual encounter but little stuff like that can make my day. I just gave my dog a bunch of treats for a job well done


----------



## tutliputli

Laughed a lot at a work today. Someone jokingly said that he's going to throw me a birthday party and bring me a cat as a present, which he's going to pick up on the way to my house. :lol


----------



## rawrguy

I'm feeling a lot better than I have this past week


----------



## stephmae

silentcliche said:


> ^ Congrats! Good luck on the interview


thank ya sir  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## GnR

I got an Adderall Rx . I hope it works for me.


----------



## millenniumman75

GnR said:


> I got an Adderall Rx . I hope it works for me.


That's good news GnR. :yes 
I hope it works, too.


----------



## Lasair

I'm putting sunflowers everywhere to remind me to keep smiling and to try and stay possitive


----------



## New

I answered phones and handled the receptionist's desk for about an hour at work today and didn't completely panic. I don't think I failed either, seeing as no one called back all angry and huffy.


----------



## steelmyhead

Ordered some chinese takeout food from my favorite place.


----------



## matty

jhanniffy said:


> I'm putting sunflowers everywhere to remind me to keep smiling and to try and stay possitive


I can see that  
You are looking very bright and cheery today.


----------



## huh

I've been on some meds for 6 weeks now and just these past few days I feel like I'm almost better. It will be so nice to not have to take them anymore!


----------



## TheCanadian1

jhanniffy said:


> I'm putting sunflowers everywhere to remind me to keep smiling and to try and stay possitive


aw, I love that... Sunflowers are the best!


----------



## matty

I saw the most beautiful girls tonight. They were sisters but I dont know what nationality they were. Pity they looked 18 and I am well me.


----------



## BetaBoy90

matty said:


> I saw the most beautiful girls tonight. They were sisters but I dont know what nationality they were. Pity they looked 18 and I am well me.


Too bad I wasn't there, and not because we coulda made a sick double play on them, but because I make you look really good :yes


----------



## pita

Yesterday I did an extremely SA-provoking thing.

And I didn't die. Yes!


----------



## strawberryjulius

matty said:


> I saw the most beautiful girls tonight. They were sisters but I dont know what nationality they were. Pity they looked 18 and I am well me.


Duh, we're half-Sicilian.  Har har.

I told him! :boogie


----------



## SpunUndone

I've been forcing myself to go out on the front porch for a minute every day, and I've surprisingly been able to stick with it. Next step: 5 minutes.


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend is taking me shopping tonight to find some curries I can microwave, so no more tolerating lunch I dislike. I was very impressed at her calm, reasonable attitude. I think it's because she can see I'm in a bad way and the food situation is worsening, making her worry :afr.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> My friend is taking me shopping tonight to find some curries I can microwave, so no more tolerating lunch I dislike. I was very impressed at her calm, reasonable attitude. I think it's because she can see I'm in a bad way and the food situation is worsening, making her worry :afr.


This sounds like a good resolution... I hope all goes well and it works for you.


----------



## Toad Licker

I got some sleep lastnight.


----------



## Lasair

I have ice cream


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

matty said:


> I saw the most beautiful girls tonight. They were sisters but I dont know what nationality they were. Pity they looked 18 and I am well me.


They sound hot. I haven't seen a hot girl all day, it's probably the weather.

Come out sun god damn you! *shakes fist*


----------



## odd_one_out

caflme said:


> This sounds like a good resolution... I hope all goes well and it works for you.


Thanks. I just arrived back after choosing 3 meals. Supermarket environments are hard to tolerate, but at least it wasn't crowded. Apparently I looked like I was unaware of my surroundings and uncertain. That's how it also felt inside; perception was fragmented.


----------



## odd_one_out

While watching someone's life story, someone who seemed to have it all, I wondered whether my friend would want that. I asked whether she was just happy with her life around me. I was astonished when she expressed with emphasis how happy she is with me. It made me feel better because I'd felt so useless and flawed, especially today.


----------



## TallGuy87

I helped an elderly woman by reaching something on the top shelf in a grocery store.  I also chatted with the bus driver on my trip home.


----------



## matty

BetaBoy90 said:


> Too bad I wasn't there, and not because we coulda made a sick double play on them, but because I make you look really good :yes


Yep man, that's why I sat by and did nothing because I was waiting for you to come running and make me look good. The double play could have worked well for us too.



strawberryjulius said:


> Duh, we're half-Sicilian.  Har har.
> 
> I told him! :boogie


:lol Oh, that makes sense now.



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> They sound hot. I haven't seen a hot girl all day, it's probably the weather.
> 
> Come out sun god damn you! *shakes fist*


They were hot, I will see them again, and wonder yet again lol

Probably is the weather, The sun is shining in my part of the world.


----------



## tigerlilly

i stepped outside the box and bleached my hair. it turned out sort of this color:








but with blonde roots that sort of darken to the orange color. not sure if i love it or hate it, it's not dry yet. we shall see. anyway, i'm glad i was brave and did it, because i can always dye over it.


----------



## SpunUndone

Started reading movie scripts again.


----------



## TheCanadian1

tigerlilly - Nice Colour, I like it!


----------



## SpunUndone

Phoenix87 said:


> tigerlilly - Nice Colour, I like it!


+1


----------



## strawberryjulius

I am happy, that's all I need to be.


----------



## AussiePea

strawberryjulius said:


> I am happy, that's all I need to be.


Great to hear Berry!!!!!

I had a good day, I guess although things did not go as I had hoped I can still take a lot of positives with me, a great building experience I suppose. So I am content!


----------



## Georgina 22

tigerlilly said:


> i stepped outside the box and bleached my hair. it turned out sort of this color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but with blonde roots that sort of darken to the orange color. not sure if i love it or hate it, it's not dry yet. we shall see. anyway, i'm glad i was brave and did it, because i can always dye over it.


that is a pretty colour, almost golden


----------



## ShyFX

A bunch of things causing me stress and anxiety right now but I'm handling it surprisingly well. **** you anxiety! I have no time for you.


----------



## tigerlilly

i guess up until now i thought of the people i hang out with as "my boyfriend's friends" but a surprising number (more than four) have contacted me since i've been in finland, talking to me on facebook and asking how i'm doing and everything. it's a nice feeling to know people care about you. and one in particular is being a very good friend to me. makes me feel like this: :squeeze


----------



## odd_one_out

Just remembered I'm going out for dinner. It'll just be fish n chips tonight. 

Drawing went OK. Health also improving.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out which usually helps pick up my mood a bit.


----------



## Lasair

I had the best evening in a very long time. I met with two of the people I went one a course with to celebrate results, one of which drove 20mins out of his way to pick me up and drop me home as I had no other way. We went to the fun fair,dinner, walked the prom and then spun around like crazy idiots in the beach in the dark...it was so fun and anxiety free. 

It was just so good


----------



## actionman

^ Hey K..do ya still have that link for the 5htp....can ya remember which one i might need? I checked on Amazon and got confused with all the brands/different types....doh


----------



## GnR

A friend of mine had heart surgery and it went well .


----------



## TheCanadian1

Day one of Anti-Depressants behind me... It was a rough day, and hopefully only gets better from here.



Stilla said:


> I said hi to my little cousin!!! She's like 8. But kids scare me so I'm proud of myself XD


I'm the same way... One of my younger cousins is Autistic and she LOVES to ask questions, she'll spend a good few hours just asking you questions. She's so smart, but I'm always nervous around her...

Apparently whenever someone mentions the city I live in, or my parents she immediately asks how I am. Kind of makes me feel special, she really likes me... I sorta miss her.

Anyways, if I survive an evening with her I feel pretty good.


----------



## toughcookie

GnR said:


> A friend of mine had heart surgery and it went well .


That must be a huge relief  So glad to hear it went well. Heart surgery is always scary.

Something good that happened to me today: I got to take home a huge poster (from work) that was going to be discarded. I'm going to give the poster to my little nieces who will be excited to draw and colour on the back of it


----------



## Miss Meggie

We had 99 guests for dinner at the restaurant tonight and service went perfectly!


----------



## steelmyhead

Well, so far I've gotten my paycheck. Let's see what else life has in store for today. I foresee a short nap in my near future.


----------



## origami potato

I dropped off the financial aid paperwork today. I might still have a chance! *crosses fingers*  (note to self: never make a mistake on your SS# ever again ><) haha


----------



## pita

I just got the gift of 2 months' rent from a family member as a graduation gift. 

!!!


----------



## layitontheline

I heard his voice. 

And I woke up at 9, which is very early for me.


----------



## odd_one_out

Lost a long, technical post. I hadn't noticed my connection had gone. It's a relief because now I don't have to read any feedback.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Spent the evening with some very cool people, and also played an unplugged concert with two of those people... for a single person. lol I feel like those people would accept me the way I am if I was able to accept myself and just be. Just be me and comfortable as such. Gain some (a lot of) self-esteem and lose a lot of self-consciousness. If I could understand this whole social interaction. I need practice and support and maybe one day...


----------



## toughcookie

Finally got some things that I've been meaning to get: A frame for a water painting, some more coat hangers, a flower pot, and a yoga mat.


----------



## shaqman

I cooked a great dinner!


----------



## MaddyRose

I went to have drinks with a friend I haven't seen in a couple months, and I was starting to get really nervous about it. But I sucked it up and met her, and had a pretty good time. There was some awkward silences and looks but there was also laughter, and we went shopping afterward so I'm pretty sure she wasn't thinking of shaking me off, even though she could have. Yay! :clap


----------



## TallGuy87

I said "Hello" to a nice elderly woman and I gave directions to 2 women.


----------



## AussiePea

Went to a rugby match last night with close friends. Went to a pub (woah), got free jumpsuits which I then wore at the pub AND walked around the city in LOL and generally had a kickass time.


----------



## steelmyhead

Managed the transfer of chocolate icecream from carton to mouth.


----------



## layitontheline

Smiled at the above post.


----------



## Neptunus

Managed to survive the barbecue I was invited to. Even got a few hugs out of the experience. :b 

Ah, still glad it's over though!


----------



## ObsessiveThinker

Neptunus said:


> Ah, still glad it's over though!


hehe, I know that bit well.

asked someone to meet up socially, they said no, so I left in a hurry. They we're exceptionally nice about it, which is why I asked in the first place.

But, I'm glad I managed (attempted) to share my feelings. I guess that's progress!


----------



## melissa75

^ That's great progress! 

I tried to make a new friend yesterday. I have a new neighbor, and she approached me and introduced herself. It was an awkward conversation, but I got through it!


----------



## kos

Had to take the elevator this morning. Had my headphones on, and the other girl in there was noticeability not taking interest in my music. She had that look. So, I turned it louder and watched her get more uncomfortable. It was a great moment.


----------



## Too Late for Tea

Hopefully this is a good thing; I'm not quite sure yet...I finally told my parents that I've been taking Effexor XR for depression/anxiety for about a month now. They seemed very supportive and said they've already noticed the positive effects. So far, so good.


----------



## toughcookie

My neices gave me lots of hugs and said they love me


----------



## layitontheline

I rescued a beetle at work even though I'm sure anyone who saw me thought I was the biggest loser. Whatevs. That beetle likes me.


----------



## matty

^That beetle is forever in your debt. Your a hero, beetles all round will right books about you. Who cares what others think


----------



## BetaBoy90

layitontheline said:


> I rescued a beetle at work even though I'm sure anyone who saw me thought I was the biggest loser. Whatevs. That beetle likes me.


If someone saw you and they were from WWF, they'd totally recruit you for your fine act of animal/insect care


----------



## layitontheline

Awesome. I feel like such a beetle hero thanks to you guys. I will have to do it with my head held high next time.


----------



## matty

:high5


----------



## silentcliche

Lounged out by the lake with my dog. It was freakin' hot as hell though.


----------



## BetaBoy90

silentcliche said:


> Lounged out by the lake with my dog. It was freakin' hot as hell though.


sick dude, besides the hotness, dogs ftw, cat people suck it!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90

BuriedMyselfAlive said:


> I got 80% for an English essay worth 20% of the semester total!


Congratulations, that's a fifth of the class you can now just forgeddabout


----------



## AussiePea

Gooood gym workout!


----------



## shazzaTPM

Went on a jog today and willing to be not so idle and do it on a regular basis once more. I'm in my hometown currently, which is very small and everyone knows everyone, and I decided during my jog to jog down the main street with everyone's eyes on me potentially on me. I have never done so since I first started jogging in December 2007.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I joined an LGBT forum and everyone's been very nice and welcoming so far.


----------



## matty

Played the top team in indoor soccer (we are second or were) and won. They are dirty, scrappy hackers and we beat them. They were pissed too. Best feeling. So I think we will be in first now. Bagged myself 3 goals and the other teams goalie punching the post, ouch :lol bet it was worth it.


----------



## Toad Licker

I'm getting the house to myself for most of the day today and tomorrow. :yay


----------



## tutliputli

Strangely, all the customers at work were really nice today. Got complimented on my hair  And a guy said I was the spitting image of a drop-dead gorgeous girl he used to go out with and he did a double take when he saw me


----------



## layitontheline

^  That must be a great feeling. I've seen your picture in the picture thread before and you do indeed rock your hair. I'd do a double take too if I saw you, heh.


----------



## tutliputli

^ Hehe, aw, thank you! ops


----------



## Delicate

I went into firetrap and was looking at tops for like £65 and it was depressing. Then I went in a charity shop near my house and found a cute top for £5 then realised it was firetrap! It doesn't quite fit but I can adjust it, considering I only spent a fiver I'm happy lol.


----------



## odd_one_out

My dinner didn't repeat on me; a huge success for today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I filled out an application for an apartment as well as checked one out. Moving in September. I can't wait! 
I never felt at home here...I knew there was a reason I never decorated anything and only really cared that my closet was somewhat orderly and my garbage was taken out on time. I didn't even put a calendar up (I've been here since the beginning of January). It's far from a homey feeling.


----------



## Lasair

I thought it was the 25th turned out to be the 26th and now is the 27th....only 10 days to go....


----------



## Keith

Went out to a late lunch with a good friend whom i don't see very often


----------



## hiimnotcool

I got approved for Disability.


----------



## Cheeky

I went to a different Toastmasters club tonight and think I finally found a club with people I really like.

I think I will join this one and NOT put a stop payment on the cheque and never attend again. Not that I've done THAT before :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Good luck! I forgot Toastmasters existed.


----------



## Cheeky

^^ Thanks. I wish I could forget too but for some reason I feel obligated lol. Good luck with moving out!!


----------



## pita

A guy opened the door for me and bowed when I was leaving the store tonight. Much appreciated.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

.... That is all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finished a jazz track & worked out for the first time in a good while today


----------



## VagueResemblance

I shaved my head.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

VagueResemblance said:


> I shaved my head.


I'm doing that soon and I can't wait. My hair is out of control.


----------



## VagueResemblance

the cheat said:


> I'm doing that soon and I can't wait. My hair is out of control.


It's a very strange feeling. Kinda relevant to social anxiety, as it's something I've wanted to do for a long time but put off due to worry about how people would react.

I finally said to myself, I don't care...! it's a small triumph but it is one. And it feels good - holy crap my head is twenty pounds lighter, no hair in my face when driving with the windows open, no sweaty mop after working out, I actually really like this!

So here's some encouragement: do it, feels good man.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I know it does, my hair is almost always cut short, I just let it grow for some stupid reason. Time to go though. I love rubbing my hand across my head after it's been shaved.


----------



## actionman

Whilst out walking the dog tonight a girl asked me directions. Well I couldn't help her as i barely know anything about my own town..because of 10yrs isolation/reclusiveness.

Though I ended up walking along with her for 10 minutes. I sort of managed to keep up conversation without facepalmingly blurting out somthing pathetically stupid. My mind went completely blank several times and i was so nervous in my face and eyes...i could barely make eye contact.

I still managed to walk with her though..as I could've easily carried on my route (I diverted just to walk with her lol). It's also good to know I was approachable at nearly 12pm at night. She was very pretty.


----------



## matty

^ That is great news. Did well to build up the nerve to walk with her. I think that post is a bit of a triumph..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

actionman said:


> Whilst out walking the dog tonight a girl asked me directions. Well I couldn't help her as i barely know anything about my own town..because of 10yrs isolation/reclusiveness.
> 
> Though I ended up walking along with her for 10 minutes. I sort of managed to keep up conversation without facepalmingly blurting out somthing pathetically stupid. My mind went completely blank several times and i was so nervous in my face and eyes...i could barely make eye contact.
> 
> I still managed to walk with her though..as I could've easily carried on my route (I diverted just to walk with her lol). It's also good to know I was approachable at nearly 12pm at night. She was very pretty.


I would have been terrified too. I'm sorry you know how that feels.


----------



## actionman

Thanks matt and the cheat.

It was such a huge thing for me. I've never spoke or intercated with women since I used to go out with mates 10yrs ago. She asked me directions and after I told her i wasent sure where a street was..she spoke with someone one her mobile. Well I just hung around standing right by her stroking my dog waiting for her lol. I could've easily have walked off there and then..but i didnt.

Once she had finished her call..i asked if she now knew where the street was..she said yes..and I ended up walking with her down to that street. It was on my way home anyways..but I did cut a big chunk out of my dog walk to walk with her. 

She was very friendly and although she probably sensed my awkwardness and lack of initiation in conversation..i think she probs found me warming and safe to be with. Cool.


----------



## matty

^ I think it was worth cutting a chunk out of your walk 

And for her to approach you at midnight and then walk with you says something about the vibe you send. All great news.


----------



## silentcliche

actionman said:


> Thanks matt and the cheat.
> 
> It was such a huge thing for me. I've never spoke or intercated with women since I used to go out with mates 10yrs ago. She asked me directions and after I told her i wasent sure where a street was..she spoke with someone one her mobile. Well I just hung around standing right by her stroking my dog waiting for her lol. I could've easily have walked off there and then..but i didnt.
> 
> Once she had finished her call..i asked if she now knew where the street was..she said yes..and I ended up walking with her down to that street. It was on my way home anyways..but I did cut a big chunk out of my dog walk to walk with her.
> 
> She was very friendly and although she probably sensed my awkwardness and lack of initiation in conversation..i think she probs found me warming and safe to be with. Cool.


Nothing particularly good happened to me today but reading this put a smile on my face.


----------



## innocuous

My house regained power after two days of not having any! So happy, haa.


----------



## layitontheline

That's good actionman! Very cool.

I didn't do my obsessive bdd rituals as much and felt fine.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I finished my orientation booklet.


----------



## actionman

Thanks very much matt, silentcliche and layitontheline. She knows exactly where i live..maybe she'll turn up one day..maybe i'll never see her again. Im sure once I get better I'll have something to offer this world..then maybe somebody very special will enter my life. 

Well done everybody in here for all of their positiveness and achievements.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out and I get the house to myself for a big portion of the day, I might almost crack a smile today!


----------



## innocuous

I got my housing info for college, I get to meet someone totally new .


----------



## Deathinmusic

Felt much better today than yesterday, when I was about the most depressed I have ever been and didn't almost see any reason to go on. I went outside, felt really good about the summer and the nice but not overbearing heat, and shot some video which I'm posting later.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got a phone number from a girl in tescos yesterday! She wasn't really my type but it was good practice like!

Go me:boogie


----------



## Too Late for Tea

Finally found a storage unit to keep my things between leases...and got a great discount! It's a huge weight off my shoulders.


----------



## LostPancake

Did a giant thought record on working on my resume and it nearly obliterated all this anxiety and dread I was feeling about it! :boogie
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blogs/lostpancake-22537/cognitive-therapy-works-3422/


----------



## matty

Have 2 games of beach volleyball tonight then a game of indoor soccer after.  cant wait


----------



## Lasair

I watched a film and I really really like it


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm sleeping over my boyfriend's place tonight.


----------



## kos

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm sleeping over my boyfriend's place tonight.


 separate beds :wife


----------



## BetaBoy90

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm sleeping over my boyfriend's place tonight.


Sick, sounds like a fun time!


----------



## Miss Meggie

I talked to my best friend on the phone for 2 hours. I've not talked to him (on the phone, we've texted a lot) in several weeks.
Ended my otherwise crappy day very nicely.


----------



## matty

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I got a phone number from a girl in tescos yesterday! She wasn't really my type but it was good practice like!
> 
> Go me:boogie


You my friend deserve a congrats and I am going to give it to you. Awesome news man. 

Go you :yes


----------



## origami potato

The kindness of others. 

... and an afternoon chai is about to make this day awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I woke up early this morning


----------



## LostPancake

Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness by Gillian Butler finally arrived. 

Okay book, do your stuff.


----------



## silentcliche

^ I'm reading that book right now. I haven't really dove into the meat and potatoes of it but it seems pretty good so far. I'd like to know what you think of it when you finish it.

-----

I went for a run even though I really had to force myself to do it.


----------



## toughcookie

Visited some really nice people at the place that I used to work at. They were really happy to see me and very friendly.


----------



## mcmuffinme

a guy from okcupid contacted me, and he ACTUALLY seemed normal and nice. I hope things work out, because it's rare for me to find people I feel could work with me


----------



## bezoomny

I went to a group study session for a literature test. I really, really didn't want to go. But I took some klonopin and it wasn't that bad. I even managed to talk with a guy about Greek theatre's pervasive influence during a cigarette break (he was a theatre major).


----------



## ktbare

I got my car back from the panel beaters. Now I can drive myself off a cliff.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I woke up next to some potatobearcat thing.


----------



## jessckuh

I feel happy. This is rare so I'm all excited. Tomorrow I'm going to conquer the fear of going out and being talked about, stared at and laughed at. It came to me that I can't control what people do but I can control how I feel about it. I'm going to TRY and not really care. I'm going to have 1 hella fun weekend. Its past due


----------



## tigerlilly

finally got the hair disaster under control.

my boyfriend's friends approve of me. i dunno why that's important to me, but it is.

i'm going home in a week!


----------



## GnR

I got to work on time. It's pretty ridiculous how rare that is.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^
Someone needs to teach you to drive faster :roll :b


****


I'm going out in a boat today :clap


----------



## LiveLaughLove

I'm going to see Inception in IMX tonight, my favorite place to go.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Jus copped that new Tech N9NE!

Go buy this and don't even think twice.


----------



## actionman

My boss emailed me this morning asking for an update on my health. I've been off of work for 14 months and he wants to resolve the situation as soon as possible. It scarey..though it is positive as the job pays decent money and it's right on my doorstep. The money opens up so many opportunities.

I want to go back, earn and save as much as possible for maybe 2yrs..so as I can finance the more interesting paths I want to take in life.


----------



## pita

I am in the midst of making peach cobbler with all those non-mouldy peaches remaining in my kitchen.

Very, very good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

ktbare said:


> I got my car back from the panel beaters. Now I can drive myself off a cliff.


The funny thing about driving off a cliff is, while you're in mid-air, I bet you'd still hit those brakes. :b

I woke up at the crack of noon. Can't believe I see that as a good thing, but I do.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'm being rotated to higher grounds in work. Thank feck for that, my boss was a tool of the highest dimension.


----------



## EmptyRoom

My cat's home


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I felt this weight of negativity lift today. It's been months since I've felt this free. There is nothing like fresh air and ocean to put things into perspective and make you feel alive. Going to a beach barbecue later. It has been a near perfect day.


----------



## accepting myself

I made it through my day PHEWWWWW


so far so good ;-)


----------



## TheCanadian1

I fixed a broken toilet... Plumber Brad to the rescue!


----------



## steelmyhead

Instant noodles. Oh my god, that hit the spot.


----------



## toughcookie

ktbare said:


> I got my car back from the panel beaters. Now I can drive myself off a cliff.


 NOOOO 

-------------

I took my boyfriend out to dinner after work & we had a lot of fun.


----------



## silentcliche

Despite feeling dizzy and lightheaded, I completed my workout today.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I finished that depressing piece of crap book last night and it DID make me upset. So I'm glad I got that over with and didn't feel like crap today instead.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I joked around with my chef's son/coworker tonight.
He's really sweet and totally adorable.


----------



## snappyfringes

I got a new i touch phone from my brother and a friend called me up to hang out after a month of not hearing from anyone


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ktbare said:


> I got my car back from the panel beaters. Now I can drive myself off a cliff.


Don't be daft. See u tomorrow!


----------



## pita

So I just got a call from a store I applied to MONTHS ago.

Apparently they hate all their new staff and want my experienced self to come on board.

YESSSSS MONEY YES YES YES.

Edited to say: Also, my super just came and installed new closet doors. No more swinging, jamming, useless pieces of fake wood panelling. YES AGAIN.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Time to go buy beer and drink myself silly this long weekend, and I won't be doing this alone either :clap


----------



## Georgina 22

Went on the bus (which i haven't been on in ages) and went into town on my own, I never usually like going out on my own, but it was nice. Brought a couple of things


----------



## tigerlilly

i have an awesome baseball cap to cover my hair. plus, for once i'm glad i got my period!! :clap means it'll probably be over by the time i get back to the states, thank god.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Nothing yet 


edit: beer happened


----------



## Green Eyes

I had a short conversation with a guy I like who works at the gym. I'm happy about that because two days ago I was mad at myself all day long for almost not saying anything to him when he talked to me.


----------



## MindOverMood

My sister is going to get a puppy today, they're German Shepard and Labrador cross. Only 6 weeks old


----------



## Lasair

I bought a dress


----------



## Deathinmusic

Went bike riding in the evening in some very beautiful nature nearby, got some wonderful and much needed fresh air


----------



## strawberryjulius

tigerlilly said:


> i have an awesome baseball cap to cover my hair. plus, for once i'm glad i got my period!! :clap means it'll probably be over by the time i get back to the states, thank god.


Our periods are _almost _in sync. That's always wonderful to know.


----------



## LostPancake

LostPancake said:


> Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness by Gillian Butler finally arrived.





silentcliche said:


> ^ I'm reading that book right now. I haven't really dove into the meat and potatoes of it but it seems pretty good so far. I'd like to know what you think of it when you finish it.


Yeah, I was inspired to get it after reading yeah_yeah_yeah's posts about it - he overcame SAD with it and CBT. It looks great - I like that there's a whole chapter just on reducing self-consciousness. I didn't realize how new it was either - it's from 2008.

If anything good comes from it, I'll post it here.


----------



## mrbojangles

strawberryjulius said:


> Our periods are _almost _in sync. That's always wonderful to know.


uke


----------



## thesilenthunter90

I made inquiries about getting a job. I know its not much but its a positive step. I feel like I am making very slow but positive progress these days.


----------



## StickyFingers

I got a babysitting gig! Not really good with kids, but good with the money it brings my way.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I signed a lease.
I now have a three bedroom apartment right in the centre of the town I grew up in (and loved) but had to move away from after my parents' divorce.


----------



## MindOverMood

Miss Meggie said:


> I signed a lease.
> I now have a three bedroom apartment right in the centre of the town I grew up in (and loved) but had to move away from after my parents' divorce.


:clap
Congrats


----------



## Twinklestar

I went to the park to feed the duckies today!


----------



## EmptyRoom

I had brownies, delicious brownies


----------



## ruxul

My parents came into my work to eat for the first time. Things went well...


----------



## strawberryjulius

Moe has been very lively tonight.


----------



## toughcookie

My bf feels like my best friend again


----------



## Deathinmusic

Yay, I called my friend to make sure we were still on for tennis today. Usually I find it so hard to initiate anything. He didn't answer, but called me back. In two hours I'm going. Should be fun.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Well... I'm still laying in bed, and seeing as I haven't done anything today yet... Waking up was a pretty good start to the day! lol


----------



## LostPancake

I went to the library today after a 3 day break from it. I think I'd been missing sunlight - it felt so good that I just put my bike down and laid in the grass by the turtle pond for a while. And then took the really long way home. It felt great, especially going up hills. 

And I appreciated all these little architectural details of the library building - I love that something built in the 20's can continue to give so much pleasure, just by its existence.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I was in the health food store looking around and I noticed that some of their protein bars had just gone out of date. The girl let me have three free ones and threw in some other freebies too. 

Health food store 0

Me 1


----------



## toughcookie

I went to a baseball game today.


----------



## pita

$$$


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my suit back from my bro finally


----------



## accepting myself

I had a good saturday ;-)

but now I feel down :-(

off to bed.....


----------



## strawberryjulius

A woman sent me a message on this forum I'm on and I'm nervous to reply. All she said was hi and a smiley face. BUT STILL.


----------



## AnimeV

Had fun watching the Boxing Event tonight with some guys.


----------



## Lasair

Had a good sleep


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Got like two and a half hours of sleep last night, like five the night before, and right once I woke up today I had to work a six hour shift and I didn't even freak out, yay me right...


----------



## Lasair

^^ the picture is really big - its too hard to see it


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Yep it was a slow day


----------



## rickey

getting better at parking a car.....yeah


----------



## Deathinmusic

It feels so good to make peace with someone.  I don't want to have a single hateful bone in me. Love, love, love. All you need is love. :lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Louisiana style chicken wings are _about_ to happen. I have no doubt that they wont be anything short of spectacular.


----------



## toughcookie

I drank a banana and chocolate soy smoothie.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a great day at work.
We did 102 covers for dinner and we kicked serious backside.
I lived up to my nickname ("Tough Girl") yet again...


----------



## strawberryjulius

I got a book out on anorexia from the library. Too bad it's been a huge trigger so far.


----------



## rawrguy

I felt better


----------



## origami potato

It's been cloudy and really cool outside the past couple of days. I hope it's the beginning of the end of summer! *crosses fingers* (this summer has been awfully hot ><)


----------



## Lasair

I was able to make a joke with my co workers today...wow!


----------



## sasha northton

*don't laugh!!!*

I went to the hairdressers today - don't laugh as getting my hair cut is one of my biggest fears! I managed small talk (to the point where the nice young lady was laughing her head off which helped!). No panic attack, only £8.50 and now I look half human again after 9 months of avoidance!

Sash


----------



## Cashew

sasha northton said:


> I went to the hairdressers today - don't laugh as getting my hair cut is one of my biggest fears! I managed small talk (to the point where the nice young lady was laughing her head off which helped!). No panic attack, only £8.50 and now I look half human again after 9 months of avoidance!
> 
> Sash


very nice, I need to do this also

I have my "first" psychology appointment today 
I say "first" because I've been to others, but this time I intend to tell her how I actually feel


----------



## BetaBoy90

I drove home five hours straight from my cottage for the first time, I'm proud of myself for it.


----------



## carefree

i went to the gym this morning and had a pretty awesome workout. gotta love those endorphins.


----------



## LostPancake

Spinach salad? 

Eh, I'm grasping at straws here.


----------



## Too Late for Tea

I ate all of my lunch today...maybe my appetite is improving.


----------



## matty

Had one of those magic moments last night at indoor soccer. 
Rolling ball just inside halfway, kicked it as hard as I could, nicked the top bar and in the back of the net before the keeper could even get his hands up. Was a rocket.


----------



## sociallyretarded

My mom can cook up a pretty good dinner.


----------



## Keith

Went on a date today went well but the phone call tonight didnt go that great oh well you win some...


----------



## matty

Great news keith, congrats.  Pity about the phone call but not all is lost. 
Great approach, indeed, we win some we lose some and the world moves on


----------



## oboechick

I made perfect fried rice.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I'm moving into my own apartment. I posted on facebook that I was going to sign my lease and my friend responded with a message asking if I needed a roommate. I said yes and she said she was interested.
She sent me a message early this morning saying she was in!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I got a lot accomplished this morning:

-registered for school
-purchased textbooks
-bought present for cousin's wedding
-paid rent/utilities
-responded to emails and messages (all good stuff - )

Things to accomplish:

-laundry
-organize items I plan to pack for trip
-pick up house a little

Today is a good day.


----------



## lost in stereo

I started to clear out my room.
I tend to put everything I don't need in boxes (don't laugh.) because I might find a use or a way to make money of them. But I realized it's just stupid.
> chaaanges. haha.


----------



## Delicate

Miss Meggie said:


> I'm moving into my own apartment. I posted on facebook that I was going to sign my lease and my friend responded with a message asking if I needed a roommate. I said yes and she said she was interested.
> She sent me a message early this morning saying she was in!


 Aww good for you, that worked out well, hope it goes well it sounds like it's sorted out well.



lost in stereo said:


> I started to clear out my room.
> I tend to put everything I don't need in boxes (don't laugh.) because I might find a use or a way to make money of them. But I realized it's just stupid.
> > chaaanges. haha.


 Lol I do this I have bags full of clothes to get rid of.

------

I had a conversation with this guy who I work with who I thought hated me so I was avoiding him and he was alright with me so... I'm stupidly paranoid I guess.


----------



## shazzaTPM

I found out through Facebook that a girl I was going out on a date with on Friday is in a relationship as of yesterday. While this isn't exactly "positive", instead of sugarcoating an excuse to get out of the 'date', I embraced one of my biggest fears and was honest. I messaged her saying that I am interested in her and while I'm happy she's in a relationship, I am disappointed and my whole perceptive on Friday has changed and it would be awkward for me now knowing that it's just friendzone/friends.

I'm a bit fearful of her reply, but I needed to be honest as for too long I had always sugarcoated and hid my feelings. If she replies hostile than she probably isn't worth my time, I guess?


----------



## Lasair

I started another Jodi PIcoult book - she is just amazing!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ Good work man

I had a real good row today, I'm still swaying a little, and talked to some new people which was nice.


----------



## steelmyhead

I started boning up on this new material for a job.


----------



## anonymid

I made it through the day without feeling miserable about the thing I've been feeling miserable about.


----------



## Too Late for Tea

Went out to dinner with an old friend and also one of her friends she invited later on. Was kind of awkward because I think he was pretty nervous too, but I managed to get through it anyway without beating myself up too much.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I went with my friend to show her our new apartment and gave her the key!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I ran 2k!

I almost died.

But I ran 2k!


----------



## rawrguy

Celebrated my birthday while very much in control of my SA  Also, surprisingly, a lot of people greeted me on facebook for my birthday.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I didn't die


----------



## Dub16

Got another email from sergeant Chad tellin me that he needs me account details ASAP to transfer the 15 million dollars (which he found near Sadams old place in Iraq) into me bank account.

Needless to say I gave him the info and am currently drawing up a very long shoppin list.

Any of yee need a new car? If ya do then I'm orderin forty of them now so be quick aboot it!


----------



## odd_one_out

^ Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren please sir.


----------



## Dub16

odd_one_out said:


> ^ Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren please sir.


Aye, ney bother! Its ordered now. I hope pink is yer colour!


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a great time at work. My chef's son Alex has been working at the restaurant for the last few weeks and will be working for about another month. I have a _gigantic_ crush on him...
My chef and I sang "Bad Romance" by Lady Gaga all day and totally irritated everyone else in the kitchen except Alex. He found it highly entertaining, both my singing/dancing and how well we managed to drive the other two guys in the kitchen crazy.


----------



## huh

EmptyRoom said:


> I didn't die


Yeah, that's always a plus 

Today I didn't feel as awkward and axious around people like I normally do. Probably won't be able to keep it up, but we'll see.


----------



## matty

I have someone, which makes my days happier. Purely platonic and nothing sus. It is a great feeling


----------



## Lasair

I got offered two college places...crap don't know which one choose...


----------



## tutliputli

^ Congrats, that's great! :clap

-------

This didn't happen today, it happened yesterday, but anyway... I met with the coordinator of the voluntary service I volunteer with and she said what an excellent job I'd done with my befriendee and that it was rare for him to remain in a partnership with someone for so long. So I feel I did him some good and that he must've enjoyed spending time with me. I think this means I'll get a good reference too :yay


----------



## strawberryjulius

^ Well done mum!

My boyfriend came over. We had fun.


----------



## matty

met an old mate tonight. Good catching up and looks like I am going to a gig next week with a band he manages. Going to be way out of my comfort zone. Sounds good to me.


----------



## huh

Managed to cut my hair, pay my bills, and get the oil changed in my car tonight. Not very exciting, but it felt good to get it all done.


----------



## silentcliche

Ran 2+ miles without slowing down/stopping. It's not much and a far cry from what I used to run but it's progress. Progress is good.


----------



## LostPancake

Finished a letter to my cousin, which I'd been meaning to do for nearly a year now.

And I'm able to bike to school in 6th gear nearly the whole way now - my legs are getting stronger.


----------



## BetaBoy90

My older neighbour asked me if I wanted to take a swim in his pool. I don't know him very well and what I usually would have feared as way too awkward a situation turned into a nice swim and a chance for us to get to know eachother beyond the casual "hello, nice weather eh, well bye"


----------



## matty

BetaBoy90 said:


> My older neighbour asked me if I wanted to take a swim in his pool. I don't know him very well and what I usually would have feared as way too awkward a situation turned into a nice swim and a chance for us to get to know eachother beyond the casual "hello, nice weather eh, well bye"


Nice one man.  way to step up to the plate


----------



## Kiwong

The weekend is almost here.


----------



## mrbojangles

eariler today i logged into a forum in which i hadnt been active for years. as i started going through some of my old posts i became kind of depressed, but then i realized how far i have come since posting on that forum so many years ago. many of the things i posted then arent even an issue for me anymore. it was surreal to read how bad my severe my social anxiety was back then. i almost couldnt believe i had posted that stuff. so yeah, i guess i have made a little bit of progress in recent years .


----------



## Miss Meggie

^That's awesome! Glad to hear that...

I joked around with my chef's son Alex (who I have a major crush on) a lot today at work. We actually talked for about 10 minutes, which is the longest conversation we've ever had without other people joining in.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I listened to a lot of new music.


----------



## Kiwong

I ran an easy 6.2/km in 30 minutes and felt strong.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

A friend actually called me back. He's my boay.


----------



## sociallyretarded

I went to a restaurant with my 11 year old sister and 9 year old cousin. It was the most fun I've had in a long time.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I'm spending the first night in my new apartment! And I'm totally stealing a neighbour's wireless internet. :teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius

^Naughty! :b

I did a bit of drawing and reading today. I turned on the radio on my mp3 today and they played Propagandhi and 7 Seconds!


----------



## pita

Last night I went for a walk, and I randomly saw my bf and his drunken friends. I said hello to all of them without looking too stupid, I think, and then I went on my merry way without looking awkward, either. After that, I listened to some free live concert thing and I even danced a bit near the end. The whole time, I was having a lot of self-conscious thoughts, but I managed to do stuff I enjoyed, anyway.


----------



## huh

I went to the county dump to get rid of some stuff that has been in my apartment for ages. When I got there the guy said it cost $3 to get in. Seriously, $3 to get rid of my **** that I can't put in the normal dumpster?! Anyway, when I told him I didn't have $3 he said he didn't care and I could go in anyways...haha.

Also, I donated a chair, monitor, and a nintendo wii to Goodwill today


----------



## Lasair

I found some really nice cover music


----------



## shadowmask

I actually feel a bit like my old self this morning. Halle-****ing-lujah.


----------



## flyinginside

My half sister whom I had never seen or talked to before sent me a message on Facebook.


----------



## stephmae

9 cookies later i finally put away the bag of mint oreos, who knew such a tiny package could have so much delicious happiness inside.

i need to go for a run now.


----------



## OregonMommy

I had a really, really rough day.
Really rough, so I am going to find something nice about it.
I bought some nice jeans and slacks for myself & a set of Pema Chodron CD's I've waited for.


----------



## silentcliche

My dad fixed the hack job I did shaving my head. I'm so glad he's a barber.


----------



## Emptyheart

I found a lizard in my shirt...actually I'm not sure what it was...it was crawling though. 
It kinda made my day.


----------



## origami potato

^ Lizards and frogs are always fun to spot! 

I went to student orientation and afterwards, I was *finally* able to register for classes! I managed to get into the German class I wanted, along with a couple more. (one on a waiting list) Wow, I've never been a full time student in college. *gulp*


----------



## Lasair

origami potato said:


> I went to student orientation and afterwards, I was *finally* able to register for classes! I managed to get into the German class I wanted, along with a couple more. (one on a waiting list) Wow, I've never been a full time student in college. *gulp*


I see how you have mixed feelings on this - go for it and make the most of it, well done and good luck


----------



## origami potato

jhanniffy said:


> I see how you have mixed feelings on this - go for it and make the most of it, well done and good luck


Aw, thanks! I'm going to try my best!  (because it'll be expensive haha, okay okay, and I want a better job)


----------



## strawberryjulius

I listened to the radio this morning and my sister is coming over today.


----------



## rawrguy

I talked to this really cool guy that worked in a Hurley outlet at the mall.


----------



## psychogurl

I did not panic at all today while shopping


----------



## SusanStorm

It happened yesterday but,I saw a hedgehog which I think was really young.It was so little and cute and hung around our house all day.Me and my sister kept going out to look for him and didn't seem like he had learned to be afraid of humans yet.
But I wonder where his mother was.Anyways,always great to experience stuff like that


----------



## Prakas

I did some minor home repairs, woohoo!


----------



## caflme

I woke up - oh... was that Something Good or What's Bothering Me -- I get confused on that one.


----------



## melissa75

caflme said:


> I woke up - oh... was that Something Good or What's Bothering Me -- I get confused on that one.


aww, that's a good thing 

For me: Too many things to list , but the best being I spontaneously starting dancing after my shower earlier. I believe I am taking a miracle drug(s). This has not happened in years! I hope it lasts...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

It's a beautiful sunshiney day

Jimmie Johnson hit the wall

I feel okay


----------



## kosherpiggy

i actually got out of my house today!


----------



## SusanStorm

Still the hedgehog here lol.Yet again he was here today and did not look well.Apparently it's not natural that hedgehogs are out and about during the day so something is wrong.Anyways we decided to try and take care of him and now he has his own box on the porch.We fed him and gave him water and now he's looking much better.
My whole family is engaged in him getting better now so I hope that he survives.Feels good to be a part of something like that


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I sat on the pier with a friend and watched a sailing boat race at a local regatta. Whilst eating chips (fries for you yanks!) and drinking beer. Got a bit sunburned though:blush


----------



## BetaBoy90

Invisible_girl said:


> Still the hedgehog here lol.Yet again he was here today and did not look well.Apparently it's not natural that hedgehogs are out and about during the day so something is wrong.Anyways we decided to try and take care of him and now he has his own box on the porch.We fed him and gave him water and now he's looking much better.
> My whole family is engaged in him getting better now so I hope that he survives.Feels good to be a part of something like that


That is very nice to hear, hope all goes well with Sonic


----------



## matty

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I sat on the pier with a friend and watched a sailing boat race at a local regatta. Whilst eating chips (fries for you yanks!) and drinking beer. Got a bit sunburned though:blush


Sounds like an awesome day to me. Apart from the burn.


----------



## silentcliche

I learned most of Cliffs of Dover. Such an awesome song.


----------



## rawrguy

kosherpiggy said:


> i actually got out of my house today!


congrats! :clap


----------



## OregonMommy

Got out of the house aaaall day today!
We took a trip to a really beautiful river beach and I actually talked to some people there! Happy dance, feeling good!


----------



## thesilenthunter90

I had a really bad start to the day but I did not let it get me down. I need to do this more often.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm watching a really inspirational documentary about Rush. These are some of my favourite musicians AND people in the world.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I think my chef's son/coworker/crush _may_ have been flirting with me...


----------



## shale

I remembered how much I love my family, and how much they love me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I found out where I stand. Now I know what has to be done.


----------



## matty

Kick some serious *** in indoor soccer. 14-4 final score. 5 goals in the first 5 minutes and I got 4 during the game. And the other team were not as crap as we made them look, it is normally a fairly balanced game. Just three of us were on fire.


----------



## Demerzel

I woke up early to register for classes today. One of the classes I wanted was filled up & there was no room on the wait list either. But I was able to add another class w/ a teacher that seems ok before it filled up. Glad I got the classes I need w/ all the budget cut craziness.


----------



## matty

^ well done man, sounds like things worked out pretty good for you


----------



## Demerzel

matty said:


> ^ well done man, sounds like things worked out pretty good for you


Thx  And kudos on your soccer game. 4 goals!


----------



## Ehsan A

I had a wonderful haircut in the morning, and have got a new lease of life!!  :yay 
I also had a nice breakfast, and made my way to uni under the lightest rain. A joyful walk, indeed. 
I also made some small-talk with a technician here who usually works non-stop at the faculty. He told me about his recent skiing holiday in NZ. A great start to the morning. :blah
Oh, btw, I also bought a birthday present for a friend. :hb
And it's still 10.10!! A better omen than that, I cannot imagine! :-D

Oh, and last night, I put to bed some "past issues" with a friend, over an honest and frank phone call. Both of us felt much better.


----------



## Lasair

I almost cried when my boss complemented me on my work, how well I was doing and how fast I settled in - He said I was a great member of the team and that I get along with the others really well - wow!


----------



## Lasair

Ehsan A said:


> I had a wonderful haircut in the morning, and have got a new lease of life!!  :yay
> I also had a nice breakfast, and made my way to uni under the lightest rain. A joyful walk, indeed.
> I also made some small-talk with a technician here who usually works non-stop at the faculty. He told me about his recent skiing holiday in NZ. A great start to the morning. :blah
> Oh, btw, I also bought a birthday present for a friend. :hb
> And it's still 10.10!! A better omen than that, I cannot imagine! :-D
> 
> Oh, and last night, I put to bed some "past issues" with a friend, over an honest and frank phone call. Both of us felt much better.


:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## shale

I had a really good popsicle.


----------



## GnR

I talked to my dad about some difficult issues. We will never completely understand eachother but I think we can have a functional relationship.


----------



## silentcliche

I feel like a newborn babe after that shower I just took. Icky, sticky Florida weather.


----------



## matty

shale said:


> I had a really good popsicle.


Damn, that sounds real good



GnR said:


> I talked to my dad about some difficult issues. We will never completely understand eachother but I think we can have a functional relationship.


Well done dude, must have been difficult to start but rewarding in the end. Sometimes it is nice to have those discussions with people. 


silentcliche said:


> I feel like a newborn babe after that shower I just took. Icky, sticky Florida weather.


haha, nothing like a nice shower on a hot day. Thanks for sharing your cleaning habits.


----------



## matty

Demerzel said:


> Thx  And kudos on your soccer game. 4 goals!


Thanks buddy, nothing like playing at your best. I did a couple of things which shocked me.


----------



## silentcliche

matty said:


> Kick some serious *** in indoor soccer. 14-4 final score. 5 goals in the first 5 minutes and I got 4 during the game. And the other team were not as crap as we made them look, it is normally a fairly balanced game. Just three of us were on fire.


Just saw this. Way to go, man. Isn't there a mercy rule or something? :lol


----------



## matty

silentcliche said:


> Just saw this. Way to go, man. Isn't there a mercy rule or something? :lol


Yeah, the mercy is that we let them kick us and try to push us around in a really dirty fashion. 

We have had a 36-1 win before. We turn up with teamwork and skill. They turn up with big shoulders and huge kicks. Cop some bruises, makes the win that much sweeter.


----------



## thewall

It happened yesterday, but oh well. A group of people at work were talking about how it's hard to keep your abs looking good and one of the guys poked my stomach to see how mine were and said "oh yeah, whoa you've got core muscles!" Thank you _8 Minute Abs_. lmao


----------



## OregonMommy

I didn't have to interact with any one in the real world, not even the telephone, which was like taking a small vacation.


----------



## littlemisshy

Trying trying to think,,,,um.....:um
Got most of my chores done!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Haven't had to clean up any poop...yet.


----------



## mbp86

I got a sudden urge to change my life.


----------



## matty

^ I am really enjoying your new attitude, whatever changed for you congrats. You sound like a new man.


----------



## odd_one_out

I've forgotten what was said--my brain's too stupid today--but my friend mentioned something about my company and personality that was a sincere and deep compliment, and something about each day being an adventure. "Even though I'm bat **** insane?". Response: it's part of the appeal.



jhanniffy said:


> I almost cried when my boss complemented me on my work, how well I was doing and how fast I settled in - He said I was a great member of the team and that I get along with the others really well - wow!


Congratulations. :]


----------



## Cyril

I finally got a job >.< Hopefully I will get to move soon because of this :3


----------



## Dub16

strawberryjulius said:


> Haven't had to clean up any poop...yet.


Yee guys have some weird pass-times in Australia! :b


----------



## origami potato

I finally got my driver's license updated along with getting my student ID and looking at the campus bookstore all by myself.


----------



## Lasair

I spoke to the lady about the grant for college with little anxiety (granted mum was beside me) I bought some stuff for moving in september and started to fill out the form


----------



## lonelygirl88

The guy at Starbucks didn't charge me for my iced coffee.
And when I went to the drugstore for makeup, I ended up getting a free $10 lip gloss.


----------



## BetaBoy90

lonelygirl88 said:


> The guy at Starbucks didn't charge me for my iced coffee.
> And when I went to the drugstore for makeup, I ended up getting a free $10 lip gloss.


Do you call it free if you manage to get out of the store without paying for it? I tend to call that stealing....


----------



## lonelygirl88

BetaBoy90 said:


> Do you call it free if you manage to get out of the store without paying for it? I tend to call that stealing....


Be quiet. It was buy one get one free!! I didn't know that until I was checking out. I happened to be running low on lip gloss so it was perfect timing.


----------



## BetaBoy90

lonelygirl88 said:


> Be quiet. It was buy one get one free!! I didn't know that until I was checking out. I happened to be running low on lip gloss so it was perfect timing.


Bout time you bought some, because you have quite the potty mouth. :b


----------



## lonelygirl88

BetaBoy90 said:


> Bout time you bought some, because you have quite the potty mouth. :b


:roll


----------



## Scrubnub

My mom has been spoiling me lately. She's the nicest person in the world. She insisted in buying me an ipod nano today which Ive wanted for so many years but never really had money to buy. She thought I deserved one since Im going back to school, and she wouldnt take a no. 
Ive been struggling with it for the whole day to make it work with itunes and everything and after much frustration about an hour ago I managed to get some awesome tunes transfered so I can listen. Now Im listening to the Nowhere Boy soundtrack and smile to myself :yes


----------



## Scrubnub

origami potato said:


> I finally got my driver's license updated along with getting my student ID and looking at the campus bookstore all by myself.


Good for you! :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius

CrashMedicate said:


> "you smell good" said the girl at the store :b funny how something like that can change your mood from bad to good instantly


Is it weird that I can imagine you smelling nice?


----------



## Keith

Took my brother out to sushi this afternoon it was a great time.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I scheduled another appointment with my therpaist guy, and I got out of the house today. I just walked around the mall and looked in a store or two by myself, and smoked a cigarette. I wish I had something better to do with my time, but at least I'm trying in the only way I know how to.


----------



## carefree

when i went to uni and we had to do the age old introduce yourself exercise I wasn't as nervous as I used to be and spoke confidently and sounded like i was in a good mood...which i was!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius

^ Um, of course I do...

I has a less depressing than usual day.


----------



## odd_one_out

Mother emailed and mentioned that out of all his confident brothers, my father (the meek, unassertive one) was the only one with enough guts prepared to stand up to their sister who wants to rip their mother off.

An old friend emailed again and gave me lots of links to autism charities, saying part of his work involves finding funding. I don't know what he does currently. The drawback was that all the info made my head spin.


----------



## shale

I went for a walk even though I really didn't feel like it at all.


----------



## ShyFX

My home has officially been sold!! Yeeeeah baby! What a load off..no more awkward viewings and phone calls and other crap I don't want to do! wooohoo :boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## actionman

^ ha lol my dog howls when he hears the ice cream van 

Just attended therapy session number 2. It went pretty well. I was really nervous and tense..but managed to spin those feelings around into honesty and laughs. I like my therapist..and already we get on well. I'm like a shy teen at times..but she understands how far im behind in life.

She imagined up a scene..whereas I was sat in a pub..and a girl approached me for a chat. She asked me what I'd do.. Well..I said my heart would be pounding..I'd be looking at the floor half the time..and I'd be tripping over my words..probably blurting random c**p out. So not very approachable or attractive..but im hoping to work on it. :blush


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I had a f*cking awesome day.

I had a presentation/demonstration to do in Belfast this morning for part of one of the course I'm doing. I got a flat tire on the way there but I changed it with the speed of an F1 pit mechanic (well maybe if they were having a _really _bad day lol)

So I got there just on time, the topic didn't have to be pharmacy related so I chose to teach the fundamentals of surfing to five willing girls.

I rocked, a little anxious at the start but the force was strong with me.

Also learned some sign language, a lil spanish, some aseptic techniques and decorated my own cupcake.

Sooo manly I know, but check it out



Then to finish it all off I had a three hour surf till it got dark, the beach was uncrowded and there were some lovely clean little right handers. Perfection.


----------



## odd_one_out

I read someone's description of trying to obtain an AS assessment in the UK. At first, when they seemed to have many competent advisors concerned about relatively minor aspects of having a career rather than being left with nothing like me, I had the urge to end it there. I felt a sudden urge, especially with my recent breakdown. I'm so unstable, anything can set me off right now. But then, I read how an appointment with an incompetent GP went so badly she underwent a breakdown, which lasted days, causing her to miss Christmas with family. I felt less alone and victimised reading that, and it stopped me wanting everything to be over.


----------



## origami potato

^ JimmyDean, that's some rocking cupcake! 

I've been overwhelmed with getting ready for my first semester of being a full-time student in college! But it's a good thing, it's boosting my confidence out the roof. (just about)


----------



## LostPancake

Group therapy, followed by tacos from Jack in the Box and a long drive home along the river and through downtown, and then chips and salsa for dinner.


----------



## OregonMommy

A lot of good happened today, fabulous day! I went to a home schoolers group & chatted with other moms at a pleasant park, then we went to a family fun center as a family & went on the bumper boats and the go-kart track!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i went to the mall with my mom


----------



## Neptunus

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I
> Also learned some sign language, a lil spanish, some aseptic techniques and decorated my own cupcake.
> 
> Sooo manly I know, but check it out
> 
> 
> 
> Then to finish it all off I had a three hour surf till it got dark, the beach was uncrowded and there were some lovely clean little right handers. Perfection.


That cupcake's awesome! Seriously, good job!

Dinner was great and I figured out how to sync MS Outlook with Google's calender.


----------



## mismac

Had not one, not two, but THREE fun conversations with patients today on the phone. Usually I'm so awkward and business-like.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Fairly good day today:

- I have an idea for a webcomic
- I was reunited with a song I liked but never purchased/downloaded from a few years ago
- I picked up Moe and cuddled and talked with him
- I found a bunch of interesting tapes (music) that my parent's own


----------



## rawrguy

i have better self-control today.


----------



## Toad Licker

I got a good night's sleep lastnight due to a new sleep med. :yay


----------



## shale

I felt like I might be through with the worst of my suffering. Not all of it, just the worst of it.


----------



## damiano

Well - my internet starts working at least :boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius

I watched Moe tapping at the door today, I have to get a video of it. xD


----------



## shale

I realized I can already relax for the whole weekend because I already got everything done for the week.


----------



## Lasair

I don't have to make anymore calls


----------



## zeptron

I spent some time at work alone just sitting with the miniature horses and grooming them and playing with them.


----------



## Lasair

I made brownies and you are all welcome to some...just be careful it was my first time


----------



## shale

I just remembered something that made me feel very warm inside.


----------



## Lasair

Had the best night sleep in forever


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ditto

Much needed lie in. aahhhh


----------



## Dub16

^^ Lazy irish rmuppets!


----------



## shale

I think all this walking is starting to pay off.


----------



## zeptron

Today I got a book I've been wanting to read for a long time. I also ate a massive amount of ice cream and didn't want to die after. Progress!


----------



## Dub16

lots of stuff.

Seamus the leprechaun found a new friend. Its only the leg of the kitchen table but he seems to love it coz he keeps rubbing against it. Leprechauns are weird. I've no idea what hes tryin ta achieve like. But at one stage the table vibrated all the way upstairs. Hes a very talented lil fella when he puts his mind to something. Or his groin.

Also, I really loved bein on chat today. Got chattin to some seriously lovely people, and this was me favourite day on this site. thanks to a few folk who i was chattin ta. Ya know who yee are!


----------



## IDB324

I just caught a fly with my bare hand on the first try!


----------



## Dub16

IDB324 said:


> I just caught a fly with my bare hand on the first try!


----------



## rawrguy

Great IM conversations today


----------



## Miss Meggie

I bought a ticket to see one of my favourite bands on September 7th in NYC. I've wanted to see them live for about 4 years now but never was able. But this time, it's a Tuesday night. Tuesday is my one day off a week, so I'm going to catch a train to NYC!


----------



## jtb3485

I went to my eye exam, had a nice conversation with the receptionist about my job and also joked around with the ophthalmologist. When he was finished sticking this light into my eyes, he said "Good you have the correct number of eyes" and I shot back, saying "It's good to know I'm not a cyclops."


----------



## lonelygirl88

Just came out of the hot tub. Felt nice  Listened to music.


----------



## strawberryjulius

The Anorexia/Bulimia book has been eye-opening rather than triggering!


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm not as sick as I was a few days ago


----------



## Lasair

I got a nice complement today - I'm painting my nails red - and I'm going out tonight


----------



## Hello22

i didnt suffer from my usual hangover and its a beautiful day outside (even though i'm not out in the sun)


----------



## Lasair

Hello22 said:


> its a beautiful day outside (even though i'm not out in the sun)


Ha ha ya - i really should sit outside


----------



## lou lou

I went to Laughter Therapy and, for a rare few minutes and the first time in ages, I felt relaxed.


----------



## odd_one_out

There was an extra person at dinner today who complimented the way my tufts of hair had waves. I said I'll start washing it less often from now on (I'd left the house rather unkempt). For the first time in weeks I made a few comments and followed more of the conversation and made them laugh a couple of times. It was blissful afterwards because I got to space out for 20 mins alone while they were busy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Scorching hot day at the beach teaching surfing and eating sausages.

At the same time


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Miss Meggie said:


> I bought a ticket to see one of my favourite bands on September 7th in NYC. I've wanted to see them live for about 4 years now but never was able. But this time, it's a Tuesday night. Tuesday is my one day off a week, so I'm going to catch a train to NYC!


That's sounds awesome. I've always wanted to do something like this but never had the courage.

Now I'm really curious to know what band you are going to see. ? It's not Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers by any chance, is it?


----------



## silentcliche

I had some bubble tea the first time in a long while. It kinda sucked though but it's better than nothing.


----------



## origami potato

silentcliche said:


> I had some bubble tea the first time in a long while. It kinda sucked though but it's better than nothing.


Wah! I <3 bubble tea when it's done right.  (a lot of the places here can't cook them correctly, blech!)

--
Tomorrow's my first day of class! *gulp* I'm scared as fudge, but excited that I'm finally doing something! Yay!

Mmm... fudge.


----------



## LiveLaughLove

Well, my quiet co-worker had an alarming status on Facebook. I decided I'd regret if something bad happened to him so I sent him a private message telling him I hope everything was ok. And we had a decent-lengthed conversation.


----------



## matty

LiveLaughLove said:


> Well, my quiet co-worker had an alarming status on Facebook. I decided I'd regret if something bad happened to him so I sent him a private message telling him I hope everything was ok. And we had a decent-lengthed conversation.


That is great news, congrats on stepping out and lending a hand. Sounds like it paid off for you.  Good job


----------



## LiveLaughLove

matty said:


> That is great news, congrats on stepping out and lending a hand. Sounds like it paid off for you.  Good job


Hey, thanks for the support, I appreciate it.  Well there's another good thing that happened today lol.


----------



## matty

Haha ^ really no problem. You're the one which did all the work. I am just acknowledging it.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I stood up to this b**** at work (who is always condescending to me), AND my crush stood up for me afterward! *Awesome! *

She basically implied I was stupid for double-checking something and said she wasn't wrong to which I said, "well, it's possible." and she responded, "No, it's not possible." To which I said, "I didn't know you were infallible."

I think she didn't respond either because she didn't know what infallible meant, or she just didn't have a comeback. Regardless, I won!

I guess someone mentioned that she treats me badly, and my crush, who is a manager told me it wasn't acceptable for her to treat me that way, and I just let him know I didn't take it personally, but I was so happy he cared at all (even though it's his job to care about such matters- it made me happy that he went out of his way to say that).

Today was a good day


----------



## matty

mcmuffinme said:


> I stood up to this b**** at work (who is always condescending to me), AND my crush stood up for me afterward! *Awesome! *
> 
> She basically implied I was stupid for double-checking something and said she wasn't wrong to which I said, "well, it's possible." and she responded, "No, it's not possible." To which I said, "I didn't know you were infallible."
> 
> I think she didn't respond either because she didn't know what infallible meant, or she just didn't have a comeback. Regardless, I won!
> 
> I guess someone mentioned that she treats me badly, and my crush, who is a manager told me it wasn't acceptable for her to treat me that way, and I just let him know I didn't take it personally, but I was so happy he cared at all (even though it's his job to care about such matters- it made me happy that he went out of his way to say that).
> 
> Today was a good day


You are a hero, I think we should get a public holiday for what you did.  too much? nah, I would take a paid days leave for it 

Congrats, and Congrats, imagine if you didnt stand up... then your crush couldnt back you up. *high 5*


----------



## Prodrive

Finally got my own business card, oh I feel so grown up.


----------



## Trek

I went out with my friend who I'm about to move into an apartment with, and bought a grill so we can cook outside, then we met another friend of ours for lunch- and I got some really good hot wings. Then I went for a nice bike ride. A few hours later a guy I know wanted to hang out, I was a bit reluctant but we ended up going to a movie with some other people (people who I really don't like)... but after the movie we all hung out in the parking lot near our cars and talked. I was a bit nervous at first being around the people that I don't like, (I don't like them because they're loud and social) and I was able to actually be one of the "big" people in the conversation, joking and stuff. It was pretty fun. 

I think my meds are finally kicking in, ahahah.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Excellent day today:

- Had a pleasant exchange with a man and his two dogs
- Saw my boyfriend
- Got a message from...someone..
- A message on the phone about my volunteer work


----------



## BetaBoy90

strawberryjulius said:


> Excellent day today:
> 
> - Had a pleasant exchange with a man and his two dogs
> - Saw my boyfriend
> - Got a message from...someone..
> - A message on the phone about my volunteer work


Same exact stuff as me, except I had a pleasant exchange with a man and his two ferrets, but other than that, it was the exact same!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Oh, I didn't know you had a boyfriend.


----------



## shale

I made some badass pizza last night. So now I get leftover cold pizza for breakfast!


----------



## shadowmask

Start my new job in 2 HOURS HELLLLLLLLL YEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH 8)






...oh crap I just remembered I have SA :blank


----------



## Lasair

College accommodation is now sorted


----------



## BetaBoy90

jhanniffy said:


> College accommodation is now sorted


Congrats!!!

My good thing is I kept a good spirit up throughout the day.


----------



## Ape in space

A girl smiled at me on my way home from my office today.

Also, on Saturday night, a girl on the street made some pretty intense eye contact with me. She even turned her head towards me.

Yeah, I'm pathetic - but I'll take anything I can get.


----------



## LostPancake

Wrote another paragraph on this ridiculously overdue paper. I'd better finish this thing before school starts again.


----------



## matty

Ape in space said:


> A girl smiled at me on my way home from my office today.
> 
> Also, on Saturday night, a girl on the street made some pretty intense eye contact with me. She even turned her head towards me.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pathetic - but I'll take anything I can get.


Thats awesome man, sounds like your getting some attention  Next they will be saying hey


----------



## chobani47

I had a really nice 30 mile bike ride on a beautiful summer day.


----------



## tigerlilly

i moved into my dorm today. my roommate is really nice, we're getting along well so far.


----------



## matty

chobani47 said:


> I had a really nice 30 mile bike ride on a beautiful summer day.


Well done, That is a great feeling. Nothing like a decent sized ride on a beautiful day.


----------



## Steve123

I got a desparately needed $65 cheque today.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I received two nice emails today. One was a very cute card, which made me smile. The other was an email from my aunt, who I saw last weekend. She said some very nice things. :heart


----------



## silentcliche

I pulled out of an emotional nosedive. Phew, that was a close one.


----------



## pita

I went to the new beach that is not a beach, but a box of sand opposite a sugar refinery.

****ing awesome. I want to go there every day.


----------



## mbp86

I picked up my room


----------



## Noca

managed to study and see my friend from Ottawa as well as go 7-2 in SC2


----------



## Scrubnub

If anyone cares enough to read, here's something positive that happened today: 
I went to another (english) class in school and sat down in the front. The teacher assigned us an icebreaking exercise where we were to talk to the person closest and just sort of introduce ourselves. I turned around and was the first to open my mouth, and the conversation went pretty well.

Later in class we got another icebreaking exercise, a horrifying assignment where we had to come up with a background story of a character out of imagination and walk around the room and have 2-3 minute conversations with people. Basically an SA persons nightmare. We got to put the tables aside so there'd be enough place to walk around and in my head I was going :no. 

However this exercise went well. First it was difficult and I was very anxious, but the more I did it the easier it got. I did the approaching and talked to 3 people (just 7-8 people in the class lol).
It was things like this that I dreaded the most back in the days, and I gotta admit anxiety was high up there. However afterwards it felt good and the exercises did make me feel more comfortable being there in the classroom (which was the point!) so I'm kinda glad I didnt jump out the window or something!


----------



## Toad Licker

Our heatwave ends today. :yay


----------



## polardude18

I got a bar of Hershey chocolate at the store today, unhealthy yes but it makes me happy.


----------



## shadowmask

Woke up to discover a gigantic tub of barbecue in the fridge. Much nomming followed.


----------



## Kari

I met up with an old friend for breakfast.


----------



## steelmyhead

I scored an interview at a very large company, by being myself. I will try my best to come across the same way in person.


----------



## Emptyheart

Watched The last song...and did not cry!

Lies...I cried.


----------



## imaboutttoEXPLODE

nothing good happens any day


----------



## strawberryjulius

I did my first day of volunteering and it went well. I'm sleeping over my boyfriend's place tonight.


----------



## matty

Scrubnub said:


> If anyone cares enough to read, here's something positive that happened today:
> I went to another (english) class in school and sat down in the front. The teacher assigned us an icebreaking exercise where we were to talk to the person closest and just sort of introduce ourselves. I turned around and was the first to open my mouth, and the conversation went pretty well.
> 
> Later in class we got another icebreaking exercise, a horrifying assignment where we had to come up with a background story of a character out of imagination and walk around the room and have 2-3 minute conversations with people. Basically an SA persons nightmare. We got to put the tables aside so there'd be enough place to walk around and in my head I was going :no.
> 
> However this exercise went well. First it was difficult and I was very anxious, but the more I did it the easier it got. I did the approaching and talked to 3 people (just 7-8 people in the class lol).
> It was things like this that I dreaded the most back in the days, and I gotta admit anxiety was high up there. However afterwards it felt good and the exercises did make me feel more comfortable being there in the classroom (which was the point!) so I'm kinda glad I didnt jump out the window or something!


Man you rocked it. Some days we have what it takes and you did today. Must feel very empowering doing what you achieved today. You really taught your SA a lesson.

Now you have to remember one how it felt during the experience, you were anxious yet still able to function and do what was required. second, remember that feeling you had after the experience, that high you were on. So when you are faced with a situation you want to avoid you can draw back on those memories and feelings to coach yourself into it.

Congrats, this was great to read.


----------



## matty

strawberryjulius said:


> I did my first day of volunteering and it went well. I'm sleeping over my boyfriend's place tonight.


I am really happy to hear the volunteering went well and is finally happening.

PS. I dont know where your sleeping because your boyfriend invited me over.. Cat fight you for it. :S


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Agreed to meet up with someone tomorrow that I am very nervous about, but am doing it anyway. I am sure it will be a good time and I am kind of excited, but I wish I didn't look at things like this as something to get through. I need to work on being able to fully embrace the experience instead and be fully in the moment.


----------



## matty

As more good experience happen you will feel more comfortable putting yourself in new situations. Just not all the good that happens.


----------



## rawrguy

I lived for the first time in my life.


----------



## strawberryjulius

matty said:


> I am really happy to hear the volunteering went well and is finally happening.
> 
> PS. I dont know where your sleeping because your boyfriend invited me over.. Cat fight you for it. :S


You're doing that again? D:


----------



## Perfectionist

I got a raaaaaaise.

For the first time everrrrrrr.


----------



## matty

strawberryjulius said:


> You're doing that again? D:


Sleeping with men. Never stopped.

How do I end up in situations where my sexuality is severely questioned? I am the dumbest straight guy I know


----------



## feels

I think I just talked myself down from a panic attack.
:clapThis never happens!


----------



## carefree

A guy at uni asked for my number (friendship related i'm sure) but it meant I made a good impression! yay! he seemed really nice and intelligent too! I feel bad though because i forgot to write down my email like he asked and my mobile is out of action at the moment...hopefully he won't think I was trying to avoid him. 
Also at uni today, I met 2 new people and had conversations with them. Slightly awkward thanks to me but a definite improvement.


----------



## steelmyhead

Soon to be employed :boogie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

carefree said:


> A guy at uni asked for my number (friendship related i'm sure) but it meant I made a good impression! yay! he seemed really nice and intelligent too! I feel bad though because i forgot to write down my email like he asked and my mobile is out of action at the moment...hopefully he won't think I was trying to avoid him.
> Also at uni today, I met 2 new people and had conversations with them. Slightly awkward thanks to me but a definite improvement.


Go you:boogie


----------



## Ehsan A

a friend who I'm really close to came back after a one month trip to the US for a conference, and I met him at the train station... always a nice and enjoyable experience to have to wait for someone disembark from a train (or any type of transport for that matter...) !!!

I went to a quite corner of the uni which has a small lagoon-like area.. birds singing, the wind blowing in the trees... and then I hear a quena (the joyous and rather soothing sound of a flute they play in the Andes region of latin america)... I commented on how beautiful it was when the guy playing it appeared from the midst of the bushes and the trees. we spoke and i found he had recently purchased an Iranian traditional flute, called Ney, but he didn't know how to play it. I dually agreed to follow up and see if I could find any info. we exchaged contact details, and off he went, playing a rather melodious tune as he went to work. a wonderful moment, and another human being who I was pleasured to meet. 

I'm kind of enjoying the approach I have taken to life these few days... it's paying off.
 :boogie


----------



## Ehsan A

feels said:


> I think I just talked myself down from a panic attack.
> :clapThis never happens!


well done. it's always good when you show the control and restraint to step away from what's bothering you and think it through. well done.


----------



## silentcliche

I get to test out my bro's new video card for a few days. It's totally lame, I know, but I haven't been able to geek out on new computer components in a long time.


----------



## strawberryjulius

matty said:


> Sleeping with men. Never stopped.
> 
> How do I end up in situations where my sexuality is severely questioned? I am the dumbest straight guy I know


I don't think I end up in enough of those situations.


----------



## odd_one_out

I read my 1996 diary and it's friggin' hilarious. One week, my physics teacher asked me to tell everything I knew about the big bang theory and I remained mute. Another week,after class, he asked, "Do you know more than me about the big bang theory?", and I said, "Yes". Gawd I was blunt. :haha (Then he got me to explain where he went wrong and I did!)


----------



## Neptunus

My brother cooked dinner.


----------



## strawberryjulius

She said it's okay that I'm shy.


----------



## Dub16

strawberryjulius said:


> She said it's okay that I'm shy.


I didnt know Moe was female!!!! :b


----------



## Freiheit

He messaged me. Yay.


----------



## timetopretend

I practiced driving and wasn't absolutely horrible at it.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I mowed my neighbours lawn, I'm glad I got that over with for this week!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## Lasair

I did some baking...it took me from half7 to ten to finish


----------



## matty

BetaBoy90 said:


> I mowed my neighbours lawn, I'm glad I got that over with for this week!!! WOOHOO!


Is that the old dude which you swim with?

_________

I booked a one way ticket to bali last night.  Now to find out if I fly to canada or back to aus...


----------



## Gorillaz

I scored a hat trick in my soccer game today. I just dominated and even people on other team were telling me I was awesome


----------



## silentcliche

I cooked a kickass dinner tonight. Mmm.


----------



## BetaBoy90

matty said:


> Is that the old dude which you swim with?
> 
> _________
> 
> I booked a one way ticket to bali last night.  Now to find out if I fly to canada or back to aus...


Haha, no it isn't, he has like no lawn on his property, he did the smart thing and got a pool instead, and the front is just littered with flowers.


----------



## rawrguy

saw my band dorks today. didn't even have to go through any music or talk to anyone. oh how i wish to go back...but past is past and i'm looking toward the future.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I managed to get Moe to eat some food with no freaking out on my part.


----------



## velvet1

I got complements for my hair.


----------



## GnR

A four hour nap on the couch. I coulda slept four more.


----------



## pita

Maybe this sounds ridiculous seeing as I quit the last job I was offered after one day.

But I just got a job offer that is a zillion times better than what I would have been doing if I'd stayed at that other place. A _zillion_.

I am so effing excited.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Good drum session today, now I get to sleep for 10 hours /dance


----------



## jessckuh

I sang Christian Augelara's (spelled wrong?) _You Lost Me _in the most beautiful way I possibly could. I'm pretty proud of myself


----------



## shale

I just realized what has been missing in my life - I haven't been playing any video games.


----------



## Noca

Just got 99% in my abnormal psychology course


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Dr House said:


> Just got 99% in my abnormal psychology course


^ That's great. Kudos!

I was complimented by someone who seems really nice. Makes me feel good. (((hugs)))

Also, it's Friday. TGIF!!! :boogie

I woke up in the best mood. I love being in a good mood, 'cause good moods are good. Okay, I'm rolling my eyes at myself now. He he.


----------



## mrbojangles

pita said:


> Maybe this sounds ridiculous seeing as I quit the last job I was offered after one day.
> 
> But I just got a job offer that is a zillion times better than what I would have been doing if I'd stayed at that other place. A _zillion_.
> 
> I am so effing excited.


thats awesome, just goes to show that things happen for a reason sometimes.


----------



## odd_one_out

I made it through my fatigue and went to dinner with my friend's family and spoke up and listened quite a bit. They were supportive with my disabilities. I've finally gotten back into filling out my benefits forms; 40 pages of having to describe how incapable I am. :roll


----------



## shadowmask

Wow, I actually managed to have a lengthy conversation with a fairly attractive coworker of the female persuasion and not once did I feel the slightest bit of anxiety. WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Georgina 22

I went food shopping at a big supermarket called ASDA. I went with my parents, they did their shopping and I did mine. Even paid at the till on my own. It was good. Had to get some food for when my boyfriend stays with me for 2 weeks


----------



## accepting myself

I had a great morning,, now if the rest of the day continues as is I will have had an awsome Saturday


----------



## odd_one_out

I took my walk in the dark in a deserted place today. There was no overstimulation from light and noise and therefore no fatigue.


----------



## accepting myself

accepting myself said:


> I had a great morning,, now if the rest of the day continues as is I will have had an awsome Saturday


^ went out the window really fast :rain


----------



## feels

My mother and grandmother went gambling today.
The casino had sent them some coupons for free food.
So, they brought me back some pizza, chips and salsa, empanadas and quesadillas.









I'll probably be vomiting tonight, but this is all delicious.


----------



## purplerainx3

I got side bangs and my hair trimmed.
Along with my new contacts, I look like a different person.. and I really like it too


----------



## EmptyRoom

I sang and I didn't criticize my voice


----------



## FloydRose

Mum asked politely for me to go outside, for a bike ride. I did, I sang while pedaling on the street and it felt great.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Gave Moe a bath.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Slept for like 24 hours in the past 30 hours, was nice


----------



## fredbloggs02

Went for a swim in the sea actually twice but best to keep things in moderation eh. Oh and overnight my red lobsterish skin has begun acclimatizing, turning brown at last lol.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The most absolute perfect waves I have ever had the pleasure of riding this morning, unreal. Riding down the crest of an unbroken 5 footer all the way to the beach I was in heaven. God damn.


----------



## odd_one_out

I got an email from the AS researcher who hasn't replied since last year! She was supportive, thinking the clinic incompetent and insensitive, and gave advice. She told me more about the study in which I'd participated and found my results particularly interesting. I fancy offering myself to her as a lab rat again to learn more.


----------



## shale

I slept in.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm going to be an aunt


----------



## thesilenthunter90

I had a bit of a social overload today and I totally got through it and I feel good, I am feeling really positive lately and I am beginning to think that I might just be more than I thought I was.


----------



## Autkazt

Made a friend on SAS!


----------



## sara01

I got a sweet nerf gun set, haha, you wear these vests and goggles and the nerf bullets stick to your vest. I got to play with my neighbors kids, and I think I had more fun than them!! :clap


----------



## sara01

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> The most absolute perfect waves I have ever had the pleasure of riding this morning, unreal. Riding down the crest of an unbroken 5 footer all the way to the beach I was in heaven. God damn.


Awesome...sounds like heaven. I am SOOOOO jealous! :yes


----------



## GnR

Brought home a cooler full of salmon from the river .


----------



## majrmsa

Went for a nice bike ride along the river and mountains.


----------



## origami potato

I've been able to avoid coming to this site most of this week. Yay! :yay


----------



## Miss Meggie

Another awesome day at work.
It really hit me that all of my coworkers really are my friends as well.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I felt very comfortable at work today and it's only my 2nd day! I met my other co-workers today any they're very nice. My manager also complimented me on my work ethic.

Also, it was really easy to feed Moe today. He seems very lively and happy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I landscaped around the garden because I am out of work until thursday. Also got out and did some boxing at the gym. It's feels great to get out to the gym every once in awhile.


----------



## LostPancake

a catfish sandwich
coffee ice cream
hanging out with cousins


----------



## Paragon

My motivation and optimism has returned from it's temporary hiatus


----------



## shale

I've yet to find a better natural high then getting negative STD test results like I did today. Even if there is not much reason to worry, something like a cheating ex will always seem to get me really worked up waiting for the results.


----------



## avoidobot3000

found 2 bucks under the passenger seat of my car.


----------



## odd_one_out

Didn't have an energy crash today after taking a longer nap this morning and got lots done. Although it all has to be redone because I kept entering the same error on the forms, at least I know exactly how to do it now.


----------



## silentcliche

That was the nap of the year. Book it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I didn't get a stitch on the treadmill today.

Edit: I realised today that yesterday I got lost at work and completely forgot about it after I told my manager about it. I was thinking...huh, shouldn't I have been more embarrassed and be thinking of it all day or something?


----------



## meepmeep

I bought some stuff at the supermarket for my mom, I hate supermarkets!!!
But i did it !!! :clap 
But i had to cycle against storm.. because it started to rain and stuff.. :sus
Yay 
but it's good that i did it , thats what counts of course


----------



## layitontheline

I went jogging. I could only go for about one-minute segments before gasping for air and needing ten-minute breaks, but it was my first time attempting it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Absolutely fantastic cbt session this morning, really got down to it. Doing some group stuff in couple of weeks.


----------



## shale

Cut way back on caffeine. No need to quit too suddenly and give myself a massive headache.


----------



## matty

Got my Police check after a long 5 week wait. 
Now I have to put my visa app in and wait another 5 weeks. :lol


----------



## heyJude

Gave a guy my number. Guy called me today and we chatted for 2 hours. I was a bit nervous at first, but it subsided as the convo went on. I'm going to meet him for dinner tomorrow. I'm really excited!


----------



## strawberryjulius

matty said:


> Got my Police check after a long 5 week wait.
> Now I have to put my visa app in and wait another 5 weeks. :lol


I got one done recently as well, apparently I haven't been in trouble with the law yet.

My boyfriend came over today and we watched the IT Crowd and ate icecream.


----------



## matty

Oh, I had no surprised either. But the first one they sent got lost in the mail. Made the wait twice as long


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I walked 10km up the east coast of port Phillip bay along the beach. I felt the bitter wind blowing harsh as I watched the storm clouds rolling out in succession off the west coast. It was a beautiful experience.


----------



## RayOfLight123

Had a right giggle with my sister today

She felt sorry for some guy because she thought he had something wrong with his speech...

He was Scottish :doh


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

My parents didn't freak out when they saw my awful grades, thank God, lol.


----------



## pita

I made an appointment for a hair cut. First one in over a year. Hopefully they don't make me look ridiculous.


----------



## melissa75

Woke up to RAIN this morning. I haven't seen rain in months. Now, if I could just stay in bed and have someone to snuggle with .


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hmmm, I get to drum all day, I'm ****ing jacked up!!!!!!


----------



## odd_one_out

I just solved a physics problem involving exponential extinction and geometry. My brain found it easier than microwaving my dinner.


----------



## Miss Meggie

It started last night at about 8.30. But...
After getting my driver's license (*finally!*), I drove over to New York to visit my best friend Frank and our really good friend Ben. Hadn't seen Frank since the beginning of July and Ben since the end of May. I was greeted with a running hug from Frank and a very enthusiastic hug from Ben. We hung out with Ben until about 10.30 and then he went to go to bed. Frank and I hung out and talked until about 12.45 and then went to his room to sleep. 
Woke up this morning next to Frank (who I am madly in love with, by the way). I went to visit him in class/ see my old professor and an old groupmate. Then I went to the cafe on campus (Culinary Institute of America) and had breakfast with Ben.
Then I drove home with my brand new license.


----------



## Keith

One of my best friends/ex gf requested me on facebook. Got to talk to her a little bit last night


----------



## Lasair

I slept for 3hours x2 this morning - yay!! though I keep thinking it's Sunday


----------



## Cashew

Got cheetos and pepsi :yes


----------



## feels

I'm starting to feel a little more comfortable at school. Maybe I'll make it through this year after all. 
Also, I finally got a book that I ordered. :boogie


----------



## rawrguy

got a haircut


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Requested tickets for the next Phish show near my area. It'll be the 3rd time this year I'll see them!


----------



## matty

Visa App has been posted, now the waiting begins.. again. 5 weeks and I will know if my plans for the next 2 years will go ahead. If not. I dont know what will happen.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

matty said:


> Visa App has been posted, now the waiting begins.. again. 5 weeks and I will know if my plans for the next 2 years will go ahead. If not. I dont know what will happen.


Try and marry a Canadian girl.


----------



## Neptunus

At work, one of my clients brought me a bag of home-grown tomatoes along with a hug.


----------



## shale

Neptunus said:


> At work, one of my clients brought me a bag of home-grown tomatoes along with a hug.


That's awesome. I love both of those things. You're very lucky. 

I seem to have hit a very rich vein of good movies today. I have watched three good ones in a row.


----------



## matty

the cheat said:


> Try and marry a Canadian girl.


I retract that due to being misinformed :lol

Loos like marriage is the only way for me. But I do have about 6-8 years worth of work visa time up my sleeve.


----------



## millenniumman75

There's probably more to it than that. :lol

*I am better today than I was yesterday. That's all I need :yes


----------



## shadowmask

The dude suing me didn't show up in court. Maybe he'll conveniently forget I owe him 700 bucks...*fingers crossed*


----------



## layitontheline

I got two big cheques to deposit. Oh money, you temporarily fill that empty spot in my soul with useless junk *pats*


----------



## Miss Meggie

Had a good day at work. Then drove myself home!


----------



## jennlynne5

Got $30 from selling some CDs and DVDs


----------



## strawberryjulius

I went to my boyfriend's place.


----------



## FloydRose

I've had the house all to myself for 39 minutes now. There's coffee brewing, I'm listening to Chopin on the speakers. I've dialed a hotline to get a psychologist number.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

matty said:


> Visa App has been posted, now the waiting begins.. again. 5 weeks and I will know if my plans for the next 2 years will go ahead. If not. I dont know what will happen.


Yeah man, it's definitely the easiest way. Lucky for you, Canadian girls are...decent, to say the least.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I've decided what I'm going to do with my future. I just need money, dedication, consistency...and luck.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

A new day started.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> A new day started.


Days have a way of doing that. It's convenient right?


----------



## FloydRose

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> A new day started.


:yes Indeed, my friend, indeed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

the cheat said:


> Days have a way of doing that. It's convenient right?





FloydRose said:


> :yes Indeed, my friend, indeed.


New answer: You both made me laugh.


----------



## Dub16

strawberryjulius said:


> I went to my boyfriend's place.


Has the restraining order lapsed already?


----------



## strawberryjulius

Dub16 said:


> Has the restraining order lapsed already?


:mum


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Strawberry called me a meaniehead! :boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Strawberry called me a meaniehead! :boogie


Ah, now Amocholes is going to see I've been namecalling again! :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

strawberryjulius said:


> Ah, now Amocholes is going to see I've been namecalling again! :b


LOL! You're not supposed to admit it outright. Sheesh!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Went out and bought this cheap 'Killadelphia' DVD which details life behind the scenes for Lamb Of God and over 2 hours of live set. All my favorite tracks included


----------



## Biscuity

I mused aloud that I wanted a biscuit, & my flatmate gave me one  (I would usually keep my musings to myself, take that, SA!!)


----------



## shale

Discovered "High-Lonesome" poetry.


----------



## AussiePea

Getting my realistic dream car.


----------



## Slim Shady

Actually, nothing bad happened today. So, that must be a good thing that "happened" I guess?


----------



## sara01

Ospi said:


> Getting my realistic dream car.


:yes Right on!


----------



## ShyFX

It's Friday! I haven't had a great week. I'm glad it's almost over.


----------



## odd_one_out

When out at dinner, I was told for the first time my glasses were wonky. They were all speculating on the reason. I removed the glasses and determined they weren't wonky. However, on me, they were enough that someone found it amusing. In the past, I would have felt freakish and upset at the number of people who had been observing it over the years (e.g., in interviews). However, it just rolled off my back and amused me, such that I announced to everyone it must be birth defects I can do nothing about.:stu


----------



## Lasair

I didn't die in a car crash today


----------



## LostPancake

I almost feel guilty saying on here how good my day was. It wasn't anything that happened, just that I actually _feel_ good. It's like euphoria, but I'm not flying off into the stratosphere like I used to do. I feel grounded.

Riding my bike in the sun felt like it did when I was 12 years old, the way you're so in your senses at that age. And I didn't feel any anxiety around campus or in class or at the bookstore.

****!


----------



## odd_one_out

My landlord said I'm the best tenant he's ever had.


----------



## Dub16

got me tickets confirmed fer the match on Sunday.

Cant wait to get ta Liverpool.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Dub16 said:


> got me tickets confirmed fer the match on Sunday.
> 
> Cant wait to get ta Liverpool.


Is it a Champions League match? Don't start a riot...


----------



## shale

I decided on a tattoo that I want. Still working on the minor details though.


----------



## huh

On my 4th day of jogging today. I'm only doing 2.5 miles so far, but my knee doesn't hurt and I'm feeling good


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I took a chance today. This sort of chance is the first I've ever taken in my entire life. I'm a little nervous, but it feels good. I'm quite pleased with myself.


----------



## pita

I saw the ferris wheels and such all lit up from the bus.

They looked pretty.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I pumped my own gas today. It was my first time pumping my own gas, since I just got my license on Tuesday. And I didn't feel like an idiot doing it...


----------



## strawberryjulius

Having pizza tonight!


----------



## BetaBoy90

strawberryjulius said:


> Having pizza tonight!


AWESOME, I think I'll have pizza tonight to celebrate!:b


----------



## BetaBoy90

Stilla said:


> I made a new friend :yay
> I haven't had a new friend in years and years. This is awesome. Life feels pretty good sometimes...


Grats, this so deserves to be in the triumphs section btw!


----------



## odd_one_out

I persisted with a physics problem using my indolent, clumsy, rusty brain and solved it.


----------



## silentcliche

Just got off the phone with my mom and she said that my cousin might have a job opportunity for me which would bring me back to Canada. *fingers crossed*


----------



## shale

I figured out who I am!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Some really cute girl flirted with me, didn't ask for her number, but twas nice to be appreciated!


----------



## rawrguy

made friends with some girl on omegle and got her facebook.


----------



## thewall

I saw an armadillo in the front yard. It was cute.


----------



## LostPancake

The switch in my brain for self-consciousness and anxiety seems to have been flipped off. I didn't even know there was such a switch. 

I felt like going out for a bike ride today and so I did, not even thinking about myself as an object in other peoples eyes, or at least balancing it out with my own inner experience. Normally I'm just thinking how horrible I must look. 

And I felt like going to get some alcohol, even though it was 9pm on a Saturday night - normally I would blow it off because of all the people out driving, and crowds at the grocery store, but I actually kind of wanted to be out and interacting with people. It was actually fun going out on a Saturday night. 

I know, it was just a grocery store, but I'll take it. 

All credit goes to psychodynamic therapy.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I organise the spice shelf at work. It may not sound exciting, but it felt great. Especially since it was really slow tonight (we only had 44 reservations) and I *hate* being bored. And it looked amazing!


----------



## Miss Meggie

I organise the spice shelf at work. It may not sound exciting, but it felt great. Especially since it was really slow tonight (we only had 44 reservations) and I *hate* being bored. And it looked amazing!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I had a nap.


----------



## Paragon

Was yesterday, but... made small talk with the cashier at the book store and someone complimented me on my clothes


----------



## shale

Went for a walk then cooked some scrambled eggs.


----------



## AussiePea

Watching f1 on a 55 inch tv, so epic.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I made peace with my mom after a very long 'cold war' over an 'accident'. I almost forgot how much i love her.


----------



## ktbare

Watched my daughters face light up at all the Barbie dolls that were set up for her. Watched my oldest son being the awesome little boy he is, doing word-finds with my sister. And watching my tiny little boy punching everyone with sound effects . Pure bliss.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I mowed the lawn, cleaned the kitchen, ate some curry, bought some junk on ebay.

All good things.


----------



## Hello22

i found 30 euro in my purse after last night and i managed not to use my debit card all night


----------



## JayDontCareEh

ktbare said:


> Watched my daughters face light up at all the Barbie dolls that were set up for her. Watched my oldest son being the awesome little boy he is, doing word-finds with my sister. And watching my tiny little boy punching everyone with sound effects . Pure bliss.


Priceless.


----------



## Toad Licker

I got the house to myself for most of the day. :yay


----------



## timetopretend

I had an epic workout.


----------



## OregonMommy

thewall said:


> I saw an armadillo in the front yard. It was cute.


Wow, cool! Would like to see them-in person, lol.



timetopretend said:


> I had an epic workout.


Love working out, feels great.



Toad Licker said:


> I got the house to myself for most of the day. :yay


Yay! Love those days.

I got drawers of bureau cleaned out, some boxes in a closet cleaned out, and the freezer cleaned out...some stuff cleared out, yay...fall cleaning.


----------



## Steve123

I found good hummus at the store that isn't full of odd chemicals I can't pronounce.


----------



## layitontheline

I got an iced cap after work for the first time. Normally I get home and make my mom take me even though I pass by it on my way home from work.


----------



## Dub16

they make a fairly savage apple fritter in the bakery doon here. This could either be good news or bad news.

Or, if ya think aboot it, it aint really news at all. Jaysus, I gotta stop craving food t'day. What if ya ruin yer shexy curvy bod Dub? What then?


----------



## Northern Lights

I just booked flights to Edinburgh for me and a friend. Always good to have something to look forward to! :boogie


----------



## LostPancake

I finally went to a session about doing research as an undergrad. I'd been meaning to do it ever since I went back to school, but kept putting it off due to anxiety. :boogie

I know it's kind of late (my senior year), but that's alright. I feel more like I could handle all the interaction now.

And one of my classes is really intense - the professor goes through the roster randomly and asks people questions, and there are going to be 6 projects with pair programming and groups. This would have utterly freaked me out just a few weeks ago, but now I'm fine with it. It's SO WEIRD!!!


----------



## MeladoriMagpie

I stood up for myself at work, and it ended up being a great thing.


----------



## Lasair

MeladoriMagpie said:


> I stood up for myself at work, and it ended up being a great thing.


Yay - go you!


----------



## Lasair

When I walked in the door she said " Ah - I was thinking of all the people I could be working with today and I never though of you" 
"Oh - you forgot about me then" I replyed
"I though you'd left for college"
"No not yet"
"I'm really glad it's you that I'm working with this evening"
Me - :boogie

I even believe she likes working with me as much as I like working with her


----------



## foodie

jhanniffy said:


> When I walked in the door she said " Ah - I was thinking of all the people I could be working with today and I never though of you"
> "Oh - you forgot about me then" I replyed
> "I though you'd left for college"
> "No not yet"
> "I'm really glad it's you that I'm working with this evening"
> Me - :boogie
> 
> I even believe she likes working with me as much as I like working with her


Aw, thats great!


----------



## foodie

My first day of class went well. Thank good. We had group activity and wasnt the quietess person.:boogie I pray that I will be able to come up with things to say when have more group activities pray for me!


----------



## Emptyheart

i made really good lasagna..while getting the directions over the phone from my mom...that NEVER usually turns out good.


----------



## OregonMommy

Bought a Sparknotes on War & Peace, actually started this book--it's voluminous, wish me luck. 
If I finish it, maybe that will be encouraging enough to go back to school.


----------



## Ehsan A

Emptyheart said:


> i made really good lasagna..while getting the directions over the phone from my mom...that NEVER usually turns out good.


Yummy


----------



## shale

My sister's gang of beagle puppies started growling and barking in their sleep. It's pretty cute.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I chatted up two strangers out in public today. They initiated, but I participated. Yay for me! :boogie


----------



## IDB324

I managed a brief conversation on music today with an absolute stranger, but that was mostly because we had the same band shirt on. But I still feel pretty good about it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Oh, well, I woke up still tired, cleaned up poop, had my relationship deconstructed and analysed and was pretty much told there's something wrong with the way I live my life and then I can't even explain to my case manager what I want because of fricking SA.

Oh, this is a positive thread. Well, I went to the library and got out two books.


----------



## Miss Meggie

My chef and his wife own the restaurant that I work at as well as a cafe/bakery (The Southfield Store) a few miles away. Whenever we need something that we've run out of, like brown sugar or mayo, we run over to the store to get it. I'd never gone to the store to get anything because I didn't have a driver's license/car. However, I just got my license. I needed to grab a few things from the store but was really nervous because I'd never been before and I wasn't sure where anything was or even how to get into the kitchen. I went and got everything I needed and wasn't even really nervous!


----------



## rawrguy

i did a long and hard workout.


----------



## meepmeep

I made a phone call with someone from the chat!! :boogie 
i was freaking nervous, but i did it.. YAY! 

But something funny happened too.. my mom was kidding me, she called me on the phone and said ''Hello you're speaking with Mirjam, how are you girrrrl?'' i said .. ''I don't know who you are??' and she was laughing and laughing haha
it was kinda funny... my mom wants to make me laugh haa :b

ow yea, this all happened yesterday, but i just wanted to share this =D

xx


----------



## Hello22

Just realised that i havent felt depressed in the last few weeks, hopefully this is a permanent change with my life and things are looking up


----------



## HunterThompson

I'm still very happy as usual. That is one thing I love about my life, even for these past 6 months when I've practically become a hermit since I moved to this country - I've still spent all of the time really happy, I used to have depression but now I always have a very positive outlook on life. I really encourage you all just to smile an extra time each day, make someone else smile, and find extra reasons to be happy, no matter how bad the day is going. Today I woke up in a lot of pain, migraine, feeling sick - but I'm still really happy, through willpower alone 



Hello22 said:


> Just realised that i havent felt depressed in the last few weeks, hopefully this is a permanent change with my life and things are looking up


Keep it up. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised about how easy it is to stay happy once you've beaten the depression even just for a week or two. I was depressed from when I was 15 to just before when I was 16, contemplated suicide a lot, felt like no-one cared about me, hated my family, hated myself, never smiled, never left the house. I got into spirituality, spent more time reading, made new friends, opened up to people, and kept a positive outlook - soon enough I was happier than I'd ever been before, and I've kept smiling for just over 2 years


----------



## herb the dolphin

My new office is huge and has a great view of the mountains. Right now, it's 8:45 a.m. and they're covered in mist.


----------



## layitontheline

Went for lunch with someone and acted relatively normal. I had never been to the restaurant yet my anxiety wasn't too bad driving and finding the place.


----------



## GnR

This spaghetti happened.


----------



## ardrum

I resolved an issue with a telemarketer harassing me! I received 6 calls in 6.5 hours, but Sprint came through by letting me block the phone number! I expected a generic response that wouldn't resolve the problem, but they responded that they'd block the number for me! Yay for being assertive.


----------



## CandySays

I squatted 135 pounds for 6 reps (granted, not ATG) today, and I only just started squatting last week!  Also, boyfriend visited me today! Super yays.


----------



## FakeFur

These passed two days I've began to talk to strangers more often. I talked to one girl, and sat with her in my Physiology class. I had small talk with a guy at a bus stop. I had a conversation with these two girls from my dorm hallway. I had a long conversation with my roommate last night. I talked to a girl in my Philosophy class, and also talked a bit with the guy sitting next to me. I spoke to a guy at the university pep rally for a bit. All of these conversations I initiated. 

I also smile at people sometimes too. When I smiled at a random man today, he smiled and said hi, and seemed really happy to be smiled at, even though he had no idea who I was. That felt really good.

Last year I would've never imagined doing things like that, but this year I'm trying to be more open and friendly towards people. I'm hoping that if I keep being that way, I'll be able to make friends and not be so much of a loner anymore.


----------



## herb the dolphin

gnr said:


> this spaghetti happened.


i love spaghetti!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius

CandySays said:


> I squatted 135 pounds for 6 reps (granted, not ATG) today, and I only just started squatting last week!  Also, boyfriend visited me today! Super yays.


That's awesome!

I said good morning to my manager first today. I really like her, I wish she wasn't leaving in two weeks.


----------



## AussiePea

Out of the blue my housemate walked up and gave me a hug expressing how much she enjoyed having me as a housemate!

Feels good!


----------



## CandySays

Ospi said:


> Out of the blue my housemate walked up and gave me a hug expressing how much she enjoyed having me as a housemate!
> 
> Pretty chuffed.


Yay, that's so nice!


----------



## steelmyhead

I hosed off my feet


----------



## matty

I just read ospis signature properly. :LOL
I was reading it 'What seems to be the problem, officer?' Which is entertaining dude to riding bikes 
But now I read it as 'What seems to be the officer, problem?' that is equally entertaining and I now know why it is his signature. 

lol I suck I know


----------



## feels

My mother picked me up early from school.


----------



## Lasair

Mum bought me sweets they are very sugary and really bad for my teeth - this makes me enjoy them more


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I managed a few sets of pullups today!

That means my arm is getting better finally. Kind of f*cked up my ankle a bit now though, ah well sure there's always something.

Also I had beers at lunchtime and they were so damn good.


----------



## Lasair

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I managed a few sets of pullups today!


HA ha first thing that came to mind


----------



## Hamtown

jhanniffy said:


> HA ha first thing that came to mind


lol thats jokes man.

^^That was something good that happened today haha


----------



## RayOfLight123

finally ate something for the first time in 3 days ...Chocolate!!!


----------



## LostPancake

I was able to make eye contact with people walking around campus and smile at some of them. 

It's like a different world than when you're just staring off into space, or the ground, as I've always done.


----------



## kate313

this is great! i don't lots of those lately at my work, good luck with that....


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

jhanniffy said:


> HA ha first thing that came to mind


I'm a big boy now:yes


----------



## timetopretend

I feel better then I did last night.

Also, my mom took off from one of her jobs today so I got to spend time with her.


----------



## Toad Licker

I've had the house to myself all day today, it's been nice.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I wasn't all that anxious today that I normally am at school.
I felt more in control of myself 
I hope I can keep it up


----------



## feels

I had a great dream last night that involved the ocean. 
I don't live near the ocean, and everytime we are able to go I never want to leave. 
But, in the dream, I was at this huge playground with all of these children. I ended up running to the swings. Once, while I was at the top of my swing, I spotted the ocean to my left. I yelled out to the other children, "The sea!" Then, I hopped off of my swing and ran to it. 
It was a very peaceful dream and I was in a good mood when I woke up.

Also, I bought ODDSAC today. :boogie


----------



## LiveLaughLove

I went to a wrestling show (which was actually last night), and when we were leaving (well after midnight so technically it _was_ today) we ran into one of the wrestlers in the parking garage. Something came over me and I wasn't nervous at all when I said, "Oh my gosh I love you!" He was like, "Love you too!" :lol


----------



## all lucky 7s

I got a really cute postcard from my penpal today. Made me smile.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I hardly give a **** what people think any more and it feels great.


----------



## Lasair

I told my parents I was going out tonight and they didn't disagree saying it was a bad idea - I thought mum would go crazy as I am working tomorrows night shift. I also feel good about going out - 

I think most of the anxiety over going out is telling my parents and organising a lift!


----------



## Lasair

all lucky 7s said:


> I got a really cute postcard from my penpal today. Made me smile.


I love having a pen pal!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hangin outside all afternoon in my wifebeater playing with powertools.


Hurggghhhh


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out today. :yay


----------



## silentcliche

Just finished a really good workout.


----------



## meepie

I just talked to a few guys in class.


----------



## LostPancake

^ :clap

A gigantic thunderstorm


----------



## OregonMommy

Went bowling today. It'd been sooo long! On Thursdays they have 5 games for $5.


----------



## Cleary

I found $5.


----------



## matty

I sold my car last night. Well a mate sold it for me.


----------



## SaraR

The husband is bringing home Chinese food for dinner. I LOVE Chinese food :heart


----------



## pita

I hemmed my pants. I am so glad I didn't have to go to a tailor.


----------



## ardrum

I hit my goal for 30 miles run this week.


----------



## millenniumman75

ardrum said:


> I hit my goal for 30 miles run this week.


Wow - I consider 24 a feat. Good for you, man! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## tigerlilly

i'm going to wear a skirt tomorrow! i NEVER wear skirts.


----------



## Robot the Human

It's not 90 degrees for once! My pale skin actually stands a chance to be outside this week.


----------



## strawberryjulius

SaraR said:


> The husband is bringing home Chinese food for dinner. I LOVE Chinese food :heart


Lucky!

I just found out today that I can pick up 10kg. It's a little bit of a struggle, though. :b


----------



## shale

Slept like a rock.


----------



## scaredycat amy

Went on a friendly date today. My friend treated me to an iced cold green tea and she gave me a lollipop!


----------



## scaredycat amy

tigerlilly said:


> i'm going to wear a skirt tomorrow! i NEVER wear skirts.


Oh fun! I love skirts!


----------



## melissa75

I think a cold front just came through Dallas! It's 70 degrees and soooo nice! We should get days like this off.


----------



## shale

melissa75 said:


> I think a cold front just came through Dallas! It's 70 degrees and soooo nice! We should get days like this off.


Same thing here where I live. Feels nice.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

had a really nice dream. I wish I could go back to sleep.


----------



## ardrum

I slept like a baby, and I'm looking forward to relaxing today.


----------



## origami potato

Mmm Bavarian pretzels and mezzo mix.


----------



## Toad Licker

Going to have the house to myself for the next few days. :yay


----------



## Prodigal Son

I had a pretty good day/week, went out to eat alone at a busy pizza place...I never go out to eat alone. Wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Delicate

^ that's really cool you could do that, good for you.

There's an older guy who I work with who initially seems intimidating and I only have limited conversations with him. But I got into work early today and he came and talked to me for a while and so I feel like an ice between us has been broken this week. I feel happy about that because he seems to get on with everyone but we never talk so I feel a bit less out of the loop now.


----------



## OregonMommy

ardrum said:


> I hit my goal for 30 miles run this week.


 Aw, wow, that's amazing, good for you!



tigerlilly said:


> i'm going to wear a skirt tomorrow! i NEVER wear skirts.





scaredycat amy said:


> Oh fun! I love skirts!


Me too, love skirts.

Making home-made chili at the moment, slow-cooking it, get to stay home most of today.


----------



## silentcliche

Had a nice 4 mile run today.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Dub16 said:


> Swapping texts with hello22 all day, and we're meetin up again soon, and it suddenly dawned on me how lucky i am. I've bought a new apartment, got a good job, some good mates and soon to meet up with Hello22 again, who means the world to me.
> Also got a few trips to Liverpool planned (me spiritual home).
> the love-life is still such a bloody mess, but look how many good things I have goin fer me.
> Sometimes I think i cant face another day with SA, but other days i look at how much I've already got, in spite of SA. And I'm a wee bit proud. my SA is probably not the strongest, nor the weakest. I'd say I'm half-way between most of yee. i cant even go to the shop without bricking it over eye-contact.
> But somehow I'm beginning to carve oot a nice life fer meself. Which I didnt think was possible a while ago.
> This isnt some sort of egotistical rant. Im tryin to suggest that none of yee should give up. And I know that the topic of "online romance" gets brought up a lot. Well, Look at Demps and Georgie, and there are loads of other couples on here who I know of who dont want names mentioned.
> And me and Hello22, however that works oot.... Me point is that just coz yee have SA doesnt mean that life cant hold the same good things in store.
> I've seen enough negativity aroond here of late. So hopefully my wee story might remind a few that its not all doom and gloom.
> 
> Now its 2am, so I'm goin back to me bulmers and pizza!


Yay Dub! :boogie


----------



## Dub16

^^ aww thanks berry. You're one of the good ones. You aint gettin any pizza though! (well, maybe the small slice)


----------



## strawberryjulius

Is it because I'm fat enough already?


----------



## Dub16

haha, I've seen a pic of you. You really could do with eatin some pizza, yer as slim as slim can be. (Will pizza affect those dreamy eyes?)
haha


----------



## strawberryjulius

Bedroom eyes stay put.


----------



## Dub16

strawberryjulius said:


> Bedroom eyes stay put.


glad ta hear it! (and you're lucky yer australian)


----------



## layitontheline

I ate three doughnuts, and they were excellent. The last one not so much. But the first, mm. White icing and sprinkles and some kind of jam filling = perfection.


----------



## steelmyhead

Free golf shirt and a map of Phoenix.


----------



## Northern Lights

I'm attending a gig of one of my favourite bands tonight. Can't wait! :boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Went to a day spa all day today. And man was there some good looking gals wondering around in barely-theres, not that I even consider looking at a woman in a lustful way of course, merely just an observation from a testosterone-ridden 21 year old.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Dub16 said:


> haha, I've seen a pic of you. You really could do with eatin some pizza, yer as slim as slim can be. (Will pizza affect those dreamy eyes?)
> haha


I agree with yer Dubs. I tried telling ktbare the same thing, 'eat a steak, eat a steak', but no, the ladies all seem intent these days on losing all their sexy curves :'(


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Dub16 said:


> Swapping texts with hello22 all day, and we're meetin up again soon, and it suddenly dawned on me how lucky i am. I've bought a new apartment, got a good job, some good mates and soon to meet up with Hello22 again, who means the world to me.
> Also got a few trips to Liverpool planned (me spiritual home).
> the love-life is still such a bloody mess, but look how many good things I have goin fer me.
> Sometimes I think i cant face another day with SA, but other days i look at how much I've already got, in spite of SA. And I'm a wee bit proud. my SA is probably not the strongest, nor the weakest. I'd say I'm half-way between most of yee. i cant even go to the shop without bricking it over eye-contact.
> But somehow I'm beginning to carve oot a nice life fer meself. Which I didnt think was possible a while ago.
> This isnt some sort of egotistical rant. Im tryin to suggest that none of yee should give up. And I know that the topic of "online romance" gets brought up a lot. Well, Look at Demps and Georgie, and there are loads of other couples on here who I know of who dont want names mentioned.
> And me and Hello22, however that works oot.... Me point is that just coz yee have SA doesnt mean that life cant hold the same good things in store.
> I've seen enough negativity aroond here of late. So hopefully my wee story might remind a few that its not all doom and gloom.
> 
> Now its 2am, so I'm goin back to me bulmers and pizza!


Glad to hear it's all comin together for ya Dubsy, and Hello22 too (there's no emoticon for a manly pat on the back, so what the hey!) :squeeze

Roll on the next meetup!:drunk


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

And oh yea something good.


I'm going skydiving tomorrow!


Weeeeee!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> And oh yea something good.
> 
> I'm going skydiving tomorrow!
> 
> Weeeeee!


If you suddenly stop posting I'll just assume you pulled the chord and nothing happened:lol


----------



## shale

Jaiyyson said:


> If you suddenly stop posting I'll just assume you pulled the chord and nothing happened:lol


lol, that is just wrong, but it did make me laugh.


----------



## Dub16

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> And oh yea something good.
> 
> I'm going skydiving tomorrow!
> 
> Weeeeee!


Good luck Eoin mate. I still think yer insane to do it. I get vertigo just climbing the stairs. Enjoy it kid!


----------



## tigerlilly

i woke up this morning to see that i had received a text at 1:17am: "i woke up randomly and i just wanted to tell you i love you.  just sayin."


----------



## matty

tigerlilly said:


> i woke up this morning to see that i had received a text at 1:17am: "i woke up randomly and i just wanted to tell you i love you.  just sayin."


Isnt love a beautiful thing. 
so jealous.


----------



## Dub16

matty said:


> Isnt love a beautiful thing.
> so jealous.


Ach Matty, you're one of the nicest folk on this site. It will happen for you mate. Not a doubt aboot it kid.

And aye Lilly, its always nice ta get messages like that. (thats assuming that it wasnt yer granny who sent it?)


----------



## Dub16

Aye, well, I'm off ta get drunk with some mates. Beers, pizza and a few laughs. 

Lookin forward ta it. Tis a typical irish saturday!  see yiz later.


----------



## FloydRose

An acquaintance sent me a text doday. It was the first thing I read as I woke up:

"For those with practice, every possibility of cowardice becomes magnificent hope"


----------



## rickey

i just gave myself a neck massage, and I was good at it, lol.


----------



## shadowmask

This weather is perfect.


----------



## Lasair

I got everything finished and on time to....


----------



## Toad Licker

I got everything done that I needed to do today and now I can relax for the rest of the night.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I had cheez-its
Cheez-its are good


----------



## OregonMommy

Went to the river today, a truly serene, beautiful place.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Jaiyyson said:


> I agree with yer Dubs. I tried telling ktbare the same thing, 'eat a steak, eat a steak', but no, the ladies all seem intent these days on losing all their sexy curves :'(


Funny you mention that. Last night I looked at myself and said, well fork, I AM too thin. Unfortunately those thoughts are subject to change. :|


----------



## Gorillaz

i went to a party and actually had a good time. For once i was sad when i left and not happy to go home. And had the sickest after party too. Was a very solid night.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

MTV World Stage featuring Muse was really goooooood!


----------



## shale

I let myself drink some really strong coffee.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## melissa75

^We don't have those here, but I'd love to try their coffee! 

I actually slept until 10:00 am this morning...so nice to get some sleep!


----------



## Dub16

melissa75 said:


> I actually slept until 10:00 am this morning...so nice to get some sleep!


Oh ya lucky duck Melly. I fell asleep at 3am and then had dreams aboot bein hunted by wee rabbits (dont ask) and then woke at 8am.
Sooooo tired.
Lets hope the wabbits dont return tonight


----------



## JayDontCareEh

melissa75 said:


> ^We don't have those here, but I'd love to try their coffee!


Well I hear there are Tim Horton's in Michigan now. Who knows, you might just see one pop up in your neighbourhood in the near future.

Or you could just come visit Canada.  The coffee alone is worth the trip.


----------



## melissa75

Dub16 said:


> Oh ya lucky duck Melly. I fell asleep at 3am and then had dreams aboot bein hunted by wee rabbits (dont ask) and then woke at 8am.
> Sooooo tired.
> Lets hope the wabbits dont return tonight


hahahaa, little bunnies were chasing you? i thought that was a good thing . i would die of excitement if i was chased by bunnies!! tonight - just turn around and chase them...give them a taste of their own medicine :lol.



JayDontCareEh said:


> Well I hear there are Tim Horton's in Michigan now. Who knows, you might just see one pop up in your neighbourhood in the near future.
> 
> Or you could just come visit Canada.  The coffee alone is worth the trip.


Hmmm, Michigan is still too far from me...it might as well be Canada from where I sit . I plan on visiting Canada, actually, and Tim Horton's will be one of my first stops!


----------



## Miss Meggie

I bought my first car today! I can't pick it up until Wednesday because I have to register it, etc. 
But it's mine! The key is on my key chain.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I pinpointed the location on my school bag where the foot smell is coming from.


----------



## tigerlilly

my friend and i are cool now. we went to a party tonight, it ended up being pretty awesome. i'm glad i got out of the dorm. and he eliminated my fears that he had been blowing me off all weekend. haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

An an hour & half of inspiration I recorded a funk jam cover of a jazz tune


----------



## odd_one_out

I enquired about the donation I made last month after looking at my bank statement this weekend. I was relieved it had been received and was shown much gratitude even though I'd had to reduce what I'd originally intended.


----------



## Lasair

My support worker rang me this morning - that was nice of her, hadn't talk to her in over 4months.


----------



## RayOfLight123

Feeling better


----------



## miminka

Took a two-hour long walk to my Grandparents. I also have a little job to do cleaning an office for three hours today. I suppose that's positive...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I raised a whole bunch of money for a group of kids in Kenya.


----------



## Cheeky

^^ Awesome!


----------



## Hello22

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I raised a whole bunch of money for a group of kids in Kenya.


Fair play Jimmy!


----------



## majrmsa

Made a delicious homemade milk shake. :yes


----------



## GnR

I got my car back.


----------



## breakthesky

I just got off the phone with my best friend, it was nice to just talk and laugh and forget about everything.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I cleaned my room and learned more about the rules of the road


----------



## Keith

Had some laughs today overall it was a good day


----------



## miminka

Made a friend in my filmmaking class! I love her sense of style and we have the same views on film.


----------



## AussiePea

Got an email from my old boss at Aerospace, wants to have lunch and talk opportunities :O.


----------



## layitontheline

I was sitting up in my bed and my cat came along and snuggled into me! He never ever does this. I was in a really awkward and uncomfortable position, but it was worth it. :]


----------



## rawrguy

I just got off my ****ing medication. **** that stupid piece of ****. That is all.


----------



## origami potato

Car window just about replaced. The stupid thief (if you want to call him that) dented a part of the frame, so it doesn't close. ><

And, I'm about to have some mighty delicious pizza. Hell yeah!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

I didn't puke in my lap while driving


----------



## LostPancake

On the way home it was rather cloudy, and then all of a sudden this wall of water came down on me. I was carrying my umbrella so got it up pretty quick, but the wind was blowing the rain so crazily I got totally soaked. My whole shirt started sagging from being so wet. 

Wait, wrong thread.


----------



## MaddyRose

I bought a self-help book on SA today, and I have an appointment with my doctor next week to start talking about my issues. Progress!


----------



## LiveLaughLove

I slipped in the hallway today at school...right into a split. While it sounds embarrassing, I was able to laugh it off. After all, it was pretty impressive if I do say so myself. :lol


----------



## EmptyRoom

Today, I ordered from the drive-thru twice, I stumbled a bit, but I said what I wanted to say, I even put in thank yous after getting my food 
Confronting little things like these I normally avoid make me feel good


----------



## anonymid

layitontheline said:


> I was sitting up in my bed and my cat came along and snuggled into me! He never ever does this. I was in a really awkward and uncomfortable position, but it was worth it. :]


Aw, that sounds great! Random kitty snuggles are the best.


----------



## AussiePea

Ospi said:


> Got an email from my old boss at Aerospace, wants to have lunch and talk opportunities :O.


Had lunch with him today, gave me the number of the person who he recommended me to, oh god the nerves. But wow, what an amazing job it would be.


----------



## matty

Ospi said:


> Had lunch with him today, gave me the number of the person who he recommended me to, oh god the nerves. But wow, what an amazing job it would be.


Sounds like you are well respected in your field. That is an incredible compliment from your previous boss. Well done Reece.


----------



## emerge

Threadless had a sale.


----------



## monkeymagic86

Got out of the house and took daughter to her swimming lesson.
Was ok.


----------



## strawberryjulius

layitontheline said:


> I was sitting up in my bed and my cat came along and snuggled into me! He never ever does this. I was in a really awkward and uncomfortable position, but it was worth it. :]


Naw, you're so lucky!

I went to see my boyfriend today.


----------



## Dub16

strawberryjulius said:


> I went to see my boyfriend today.


And did he see you watching him? Now thats twice you've ignored that restraining order Berry. :b

_*Run fer it Dub, run to Mexico!!_ :um


----------



## origami potato

emerge said:


> Threadless had a sale.


<3 Their $9 sales are awesome.


----------



## silentcliche

Med-free for a few days and feelin' fine. Now to get my *** in gear.


----------



## matty

:high5 to everyone.


----------



## Lasair

Had to work with someone I find hard to talk with, I tried a few times to make conversation then realised it was not my fault as I was trying - it's not that we don't get on we are just very very different - but it's okay!


----------



## Madbritt

I volunteered to be drawn during art class. The drawings I saw were pretty good.


----------



## thewall

My Grandpa sent me $50.


----------



## AussiePea

Spoke on the phone to a very high up and well respected engineer and was impressed with how I was able to think professionally instead of constantly thinking about stuffing up what I was saying and making myself sound like a fool.


----------



## SlightlyJaded

LiveLaughLove said:


> I slipped in the hallway today at school...right into a split. While it sounds embarrassing, I was able to laugh it off. After all, it was pretty impressive if I do say so myself. :lol


^ LOVE this! I mean, not the fact that you fell, but the fact that you found a way to let an accident turn your day into something better. Kudos!

As for me, my day got 1,000 times better after a friend introduced me to this song:


----------



## EmptyRoom

Today I won a debate with myself and forced myself to go to a meeting in Key Club.
I also stayed for the DCM, which was 4 hours total, even with the anxiety I had.
This was the first social outing I've had in years that didn't include my family 
My school "friends" were there so I wasn't completely alone, and I even managed to talk to a few people that I didn't know.
I did remain quiet at times later on in the meeting, because of my low self-esteem, but overall I think I did well. I managed to hold conversations and be myself at times, though it wasn't perfect, I'm still glad with what I did.
I wish to improve, I want more human interaction, I haven't had it in a long time.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Since I wasn't online yesterday (because I was having such an awesome time and didn't have any free time to come online), I'll tell about what awesome things happened yesterday.
I went to pick up my new car- a '99 (so _used_ new) VW Cabrio convertible. Then I drove over to Poughkeepsie, New York and took a train into NYC. I went to a show to see my favourite band. It was the most _amazing_ show I've ever been to, and I've been to quite a few. I was right up at the stage. Like, when the lead singer was "interacting" with the crowd, I was one of the ones he was singing to/with, etc. (By the way, I absolutely *love* the lead singer. Not only do I think he's very talented, but he's also gorgeous.) I talked to a few people around me in the crowd. And then as I was getting ready to leave, I saw a friend from my old group at school and talked to him for a bit. I had no idea he was going, so it was a complete surprise.
Then I took the train back to Poughkeepsie and spent the night with my best friend.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm only a couple of days away from coffee and relaxation.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I actually was busy with something that didn't involve the internet, house, and bed.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> I actually was busy with something that didn't involve the internet, house, and bed.


Gonna tell us what that was?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

strawberryjulius said:


> Gonna tell us what that was?


Cycling. Yeah i admit it was nothing major but i haven't done any sports for months (seriously) so it was a positive thing for me.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> Cycling. Yeah i admit it was nothing major but i haven't done any sports for months (seriously) so it was a positive thing for me.


No, that's great! Be proud of yourself. :yes


----------



## rawrguy

My sleeping schedule is slowly getting back to normal...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^ that's great

went out last night and had a good time and turned my light out at a decent hour. Although I still woke up a lot, I feel better.


----------



## Lasair

I got my college registration stuff - paid my fees at the bank (didn't like doing that though he didn't like he) - found a grey hair (I think ) as I was putting pink in my hair


----------



## Sugarymonk

I got a few things accomplished at work today and had a fairly relaxed first half of the day.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

After several months of being unemployed, I HAVE A JOB!!! I start next Monday. :boogie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Slowly getting over my minor injury, I went back to rowing club this evening. It got dark kind of early but it was good aul craic and good to be back in the boat.


----------



## pita

The first bus was stupid. The driver was going slow as eff and refused to pass anyone. The subway was stupid, too. Way to lurch along like a butthead. But bus number two was the best ever. Bus number two waited for the light to change so I could cross the street and board. Thank you, bus number two.


----------



## alte

Thanks to the horribleness of my student health insurance, which won't pay for medications until its gigantic deductible is met, I have decided to quit all meds. 
The next couple days should be intense.


----------



## miminka

My new friend leant me the film _La Vita è Bella_.. I'm excited to watch it this weekend.


----------



## emerge

Made some moneyz. Considering I've been unemployed for the past several months, this definitely made my day a little better.


----------



## Madbritt

I had a GREAT day! I was accepted to be in the "Relationships" group therapy (a group that meets for people who have trouble making/keeping friends and/or romantic relationships. And I went to the newspaper's office to apply for a position. They want me to come to a staff meeting tomorrow, so I can try out to be a cartoonist. (I've wanted to draw for newspapers since I was little)


----------



## silentcliche

Withdrawal is really ****ing with my head but I had an awesome workout yesterday and I just finished a run right now. Keep it up, Jay. You'll be in fighting form again soon enough.


----------



## strawberryjulius

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> After several months of being unemployed, I HAVE A JOB!!! I start next Monday. :boogie


 Sweet! What's the job?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

strawberryjulius said:


> Sweet! What's the job?


It's a local government job. Clerical. I'll be sitting at the front desk, answering phones, maybe some data entry, letters and whatnot. Nothing terribly exciting, but I'm looking forward to getting back into the daily grind. Thanks for your interest Strawberry.


----------



## Hello22

Although i have just finished listing some of my negatives in another post, i have just thought of a few 'anxiety provoking' situations which i have overcome in the last year


----------



## OregonMommy

Well...
a sort of mediocre to bad day so I need to find something nice about it.
I successfully bypassed a drive-in coffee place, drove right by it. It's my temptation, trying to stay off the flavored drinks. Is that a positive thing?


----------



## BetaBoy90

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/08092010/73/bc-north-van-dad-s-final-act-saves-family.html

This story brightened up my day although you could possibly see it as sad, if there is any way to die, this I think would be it.


----------



## Freiheit

Just had the last person I ever expected to contact me, actually contact me, and want to get together. Wow. I'm shocked. In a good way.


----------



## Lasair

Had dinner with my best friend and a nice chat with her!


----------



## pita

IT set up my computer at work today. Now I have people coming to me every 30 seconds and asking me to do stuff for them.

Being busy at work>staring at your cubicle wall for hours.


----------



## Keith

Finished most of my short story I've been writing, another days work and it will be done hopefully


----------



## odd_one_out

I woke up (and spoke up) a lot during dinner at someone's house. One guy there who's very smart showed me a YouTube clip then he looked at a clip of the magic trick I'd figured out this week and couldn't solve it himself (and I wouldn't give it away). I think it really peeved him that he couldn't, lol.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> I woke up (and spoke up) a lot during dinner at someone's house. One guy there who's very smart showed me a YouTube clip then he looked at a clip of the magic trick I'd figured out this week and couldn't solve it himself (and I wouldn't give it away). I think it really peeved him that he couldn't, lol.


LOL - kool :b


----------



## odd_one_out

^Hehe.



BetaBoy90 said:


> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/08092010/73/bc-north-van-dad-s-final-act-saves-family.html
> 
> This story brightened up my day although you could possibly see it as sad, if there is any way to die, this I think would be it.


That would be one of the last ways I'd choose, at the hands of some stupid woman removing her sweater at the wheel. So unnecessary.


----------



## Manic Monkey

I had a couple of hours sleep during the day.


----------



## TallGuy87

My mother and I went grocery shopping this morning, one of the managers recognized my mother from when she was inquiring about any available jobs some time ago. The manager said that they have 8 available positions for night shift and that I could apply to them online. After weighing the pros and cons during my walk, I returned home and applied. This should be fun, IF I get said job than my sleep schedule will be interesting since it's part time as well.


----------



## emerge

I pushed myself to fight my anxiety while shopping. While checking out, I joked a little with the sales associate.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm not entirely sure if this was a good thing, I felt awkward afterwards.
But I accomplished something so it must be good.

Today on the bus, a boy I've liked for awhile was sitting across from me. I felt his gaze on me, and normally I'd give no eye contact and look out the window, but near the end of the ride I turned around and saw that he was and still is staring at me.
I didn't look away immediately like I always did, I stared back at him for a good solid 5 seconds, that way it wouldn't get too awkward.
It was the most quiet 5 seconds of my life, I had no thoughts running in my head, I was just focused on his eyes. I wanted to smile but nothing happened, and we just looked at each other with no social interaction of any kind.
It felt long...and afterwards I realized how awkward it was for two people who barely know each other to just stare blankly. Lol

But...uh...on the bright side I finally maintained good eye contact with a person, I haven't done that...in like ever.


----------



## Dub16

EmptyRoom said:


> I'm not entirely sure if this was a good thing, I felt awkward afterwards.
> But I accomplished something so it must be good.
> 
> Today on the bus, a boy I've liked for awhile was sitting across from me. I felt his gaze on me, and normally I'd give no eye contact and look out the window, but near the end of the ride I turned around and saw that he was and still is staring at me.
> I didn't look away immediately like I always did, I stared back at him for a good solid 5 seconds, that way it wouldn't get too awkward.
> It was the most quiet 5 seconds of my life, I had no thoughts running in my head, I was just focused on his eyes. I wanted to smile but nothing happened, and we just looked at each other with no social interaction of any kind.
> It felt long...and afterwards I realized how awkward it was for two people who barely know each other to just stare blankly. Lol
> 
> But...uh...on the bright side I finally maintained good eye contact with a person, I haven't done that...in like ever.


awwww, i liked this story. And thanks for sharing. i vividly remember seeing this girl who i was nuts about looking at me in the school-bus one day when i was a young lad. She even said "Would you not talk to me Gary". I ws just frozen to the spot. Being a youngster and all these new feelings and school and stuff, Its probably one of the most exciting and petrifying things we all have to go through.

If it was me, at that age, then i would have already played on my mind and all that over-analysing stuff that teens do. Best of luck with it, just be happy that fact that you and a guy you liked shared a moment, and then remember that there will be a million others. Im not being cynical, but.... ah... you'll figure it out for yourself.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Coffee!


----------



## Hello22

Hello22 is drunk, and i had a good night, wooo


----------



## steelmyhead

I don't have to wake up at 3:20AM tomorrow!


----------



## monkeymagic86

Talked to a guy on facebook that i like.


----------



## AussiePea

Went to races with friends, got very drunk, had a great time.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ospi said:


> Went to races with friends, got very drunk, had a great time.


No bum pinching though, right?


----------



## Neptunus

Made more money than I expected today. Also picked up more business through referral!


----------



## AussiePea

strawberryjulius said:


> No bum pinching though, right?


lots of bum pinching. Jelly?


----------



## Your Crazy

I solved my Rubik's Cube!


----------



## Neptunus

^ Alright! I used to just rearrange the stickers, lol!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ospi said:


> lots of bum pinching. Jelly?


What about Jelly!? :b


----------



## emerge

I'm doing a lot of laundry & going through old boxes of my stuff that have been sitting around for a month+. I feel productive.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Amazing recording session today with my best friend. Amazing. I feel so good. I haven't been able to say that in a long time...


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I went to church today, i'm just glad that i finally did after taking hiatus for months.


----------



## meepmeep

I went to the cinema with my best friend , step up 3d


----------



## emerge

I'm still confused as hell about a couple of things, but today I have some peace about it.


----------



## millenniumman75

I learnd about the guilt/worry treadmill issues with anxiety.


----------



## Green Eyes

A cousin, an aunt and an uncle said that I looked really good. It's nice too hear that, even though I don't really agree with them.


----------



## Toad Licker

Football is on.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Received a few compliments on my haircut this weekend. Though maybe they were really complimenting my hairdresser. I just can't be sure.


----------



## heyJude

Asked someone out and he said yes! Yippee


----------



## silentcliche

^ Lucky guy 

I used my apartment complex's fitness centre for the first time. But as I was leaving a hot girl came in. Doh.


----------



## matty

So did you turn around going, oh, I forgot to work my biceps. Proceeding to go back and show off?


----------



## ardrum

I'm halfway to my 36 miles running goal for this week after today's run... and it's only Day 2!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Speaking of biceps, mine have grown an _inch _since I last measured. 7 inches before and now a little more than 8 inches. All my other measurements have stayed the same, thighs 20 inch, waist 23, hips 29. I find it odd how my thigh is almost my waist...


----------



## AussiePea

strawberryjulius said:


> Speaking of biceps, mine have grown an _inch _since I last measured. 7 inches before and now a little more than 8 inches. All my other measurements have stayed the same, thighs 20 inch, waist 23, hips 29. I find it odd how my thigh is almost my waist...


I knew you were training for the next meet. I need to get back into the weights asap to have any chance in our epic battle.


----------



## MaddyRose

Tonight I went to a birthday party and was actually a little charming with people I didn't know. I wasn't having any deep or stimulating conversation, but I would chime in or comment on something and I was actually making people laugh a couple times :boogie


----------



## SweetFairytale

We got a new pet bird. Now we have 11 birds. Our house is full of animals. I love animals


----------



## silentcliche

matty said:


> So did you turn around going, oh, I forgot to work my biceps. Proceeding to go back and show off?


Sadly there were no more tickets left for the gun show 

Plus some dude was doing strip sets with weights I couldn't dream of lifting yet. Haha.


----------



## BetaBoy90

silentcliche said:


> Sadly there were no more tickets left for the gun show
> 
> Plus some dude was doing strip sets with weights I couldn't dream of lifting yet. Haha.


Yeah, I used to be that dude at my gym, doing my heavy *** strip sets infront of all the noobs.... I wish....


----------



## BetaBoy90

Oh, something good that happened today, I had a really awesome drum lesson today, awesome doesn't even begin to describe it, **** yeah is more like it! **** YEAH!


----------



## accepting myself

My fence was FINALLY completed and now I can breath again phewww no more kids in my front yard


----------



## matty

silentcliche said:


> Sadly there were no more tickets left for the gun show
> 
> Plus some dude was doing strip sets with weights I couldn't dream of lifting yet. Haha.


Hope you gave her a flyer for you next show.



BetaBoy90 said:


> Oh, something good that happened today, I had a really awesome drum lesson today, awesome doesn't even begin to describe it, **** yeah is more like it! **** YEAH!


Sweet, I wish I could play the drums. Looks like so much fun.


----------



## Neptunus

I saw a double rainbow on the way home from work tonight! It was so intense! (It really was!) :lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Two monday night football games on tonight! :yay


----------



## silentcliche

BetaBoy90 said:


> Yeah, I used to be that dude at my gym, doing my heavy *** strip sets infront of all the noobs.... I wish....


Don't lie, dude. I bet drumming's made you buff as ****. 



matty said:


> Hope you gave her a flyer for you next show.


One day, Matty. One day...


----------



## GnR

Survived a day of running a business on 3 hours of sleep and benzo withdrawl. Four more fun filled days ahead.

I'm also about to eat some KD, and that's always a good thing.


----------



## silentcliche

On topic: So long, withdrawal. You don't bother me.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Making music has got me high again. Hell ****ing yes (pardon my language...). My friend complimented me on my songs and playing too. It feels good. I need to learn to accept compliments. And also to give them more often. I told him how awesome he is and I meant it. It feels good and natural to say something nice to others when I am not feeling so utterly crappy about myself. This is the direction I want my life to take. I have therapy tomorrow and I look forward to talking with her about everything that has been going on. After that I'm going to go see my friend. 

I have been on Cymbalta for a couple of weeks now. I might have to start believing soon that antidepressants might have some effect after all...... I'm too much of an empiricist to make that declaration easily.


----------



## Deathinmusic

BetaBoy90 said:


> Oh, something good that happened today, I had a really awesome drum lesson today, awesome doesn't even begin to describe it, **** yeah is more like it! **** YEAH!


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah! That's awesome. I have had great musical experiences recently as well.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Good ****ing day, sir.


----------



## origami potato

Weezer's new album is out now. <3 

(hate a few strange choices they've made though)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Got a four text messages from females.

And only one of them was from my Mum!

Haha


----------



## ShyFX

I just crossed off the last thing on my 'important' to do list. Tomorrow I start on my 'not that important' to do list..pfff yeah right.


----------



## LostPancake

I went to see my doctor about a sinus infection, and I actually talked with her about other stuff afterwards - I felt really relaxed and good. Usually I just bolt out of there.


----------



## strawberryjulius

My boyfriend came over today and I got a present. :b


----------



## shale

I'm _finally_ no longer having klonopin withdrawal. That was pure hell.


----------



## ShyFX

I'm done moving!  I'm glad I hired movers because it only took three hours and I didn't have to go rent a truck and drive that massive thing on the highway. So now I'm staying at my parents place for six weeks until I move again. It feels so weird being here, though. I guess I have to get used to it.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

sunshine happened
coffee happened
plans for the day happened


----------



## rawrguy

shale said:


> I'm _finally_ no longer having klonopin withdrawal. That was pure hell.


i definitely know how that feels :blank


----------



## shale

I found some old Provigil pills I didn't know I had! Nom Nom Nom


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

New term freshers day,

Free pizza and junk.

Also by some strange miracle I got the highest average mark out if my whole class for last semester, Boooya!


----------



## LostPancake

I decided to give up on the unholy monster that is Emacs. 

Spending one hour to try to change the default indentation settings for C, without making any progress, is insanity.


----------



## heartofchambers

I decided to change my major. I feel less stressed.


----------



## silentcliche

LostPancake said:


> I decided to give up on the unholy monster that is Emacs.
> 
> Spending one hour to try to change the default indentation settings for C, without making any progress, is insanity.


Emacs is ridiculous. Although I did kind of force myself to use it for a while because I wanted to up my nerd cred. Now it's Vim all the way.

-----

Nothing good particularly happened today. I feel in a pretty decent mood though so it's time to work out.


----------



## odd_one_out

Completed all planned tasks, one of which involved Emacs.


----------



## OregonMommy

Okay I had a crappy, no-good, really bad day, so I have to find _one _thing good about it. 
I stopped by the Grange Co-op and bought some fall bulbs, seeds, and flowers.


----------



## LostPancake

silentcliche said:


> Emacs is ridiculous. Although I did kind of force myself to use it for a while because I wanted to up my nerd cred. Now it's Vim all the way.


I really wanted to like Emacs - the idea of it is so great. But just getting it to behave like a normal (modern) editor was making me pull my hair out. The indentation problem was just the latest in a string of similar frustrations.



odd_one_out said:


> Completed all planned tasks, one of which involved Emacs.


So um, how do you change the tab spacing for C? :um

I'm just kidding - I actually asked on the #emacs irc channel (from within Emacs!), and got a couple of suggestions, but those things didn't work either. There must be something weird with my configuration.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I asked my supervisor a question AND I said her name! I also started a new data entry project.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ woot

I completed a wedding photography job.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I went for a short car-ride earlier.
It was the time of day when the sun and weather was just right, I opened the window and felt the wind in my hair and the sun in my face.
I felt alive, I felt real.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Love my new hobby.


----------



## SaraR

Spent the day with my mother who I rarely see.


----------



## meepmeep

I've walked in the park for an hour with my grandpa this morning, 
I thought lets make a good start 4 the day


----------



## emerge

Woke up feeling energized and in a positive mood.


----------



## odd_one_out

I got through my energy crash, which included despair today, by shoving some molecules down me and ordering some items I need for sanity. One was a book so I can give myself therapy. Completed a task that most have long before their 30s. Another recent milestone for me. At this rate I'll be using the phone soon.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I talked to a girl in my government class, I had small anxiety, but I didn't eff it up by being completely avoidant.


----------



## origami potato

The german test I bombed was not graded! Apparently I wasn't the only one who had trouble with it.


----------



## heartofchambers

Went to the gym I just signed up for. Wasn't so bad!


----------



## Toad Licker

Someone is cooking tonight. :yay


----------



## TheCanadian1

No anxiety at University today.


----------



## Shizuko

I think that I finally got over my stupid ex boyfriend/friend!


----------



## Akira90125

um, um, um, i ate a cheeseburger?


----------



## origami potato

Another yay for the day, I think I did pretty well on my art history test.


----------



## rawrguy

my depression has been much better today as my battle against social anxiety rages on....


----------



## Northern Lights

I have a day off! :boogie


----------



## Emptyheart

It was a bad day.


----------



## AussiePea

Told I am getting flown to Melbourne for Work. Pretty stoked.


----------



## strawberryjulius

All my exercise for the week is done and soon I'll have all the housework done.


----------



## Lasair

I survived my first week in college and it was AMAZING - Everyone was/is so friendly and I made two buddies - one of whom is even a guy, I feel so comfortable around him, never had that feeling before. It is so wonderful!!


----------



## ktbare

I got a job .


----------



## Still Waters

^ Good For You-ktbare!! I've read some of your latest posts-you deserve something positive for a change!!!


----------



## ktbare

Thank-you Still Waters , yes its definitely the best thing that has happened to me for a long, long time. I'm taking a second to feel a little bit like a functioning human for a change lol.


----------



## shale

I figured out that my lack of peanut butter is what was making me feel bad.


----------



## foodie

I got the nerve to talk to someone on the phone yay it was a long conversation too! I'm so flippin' shocked at myself yay!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

shale said:


> I figured out that my lack of peanut butter is what was making me feel bad.


Vitamin P man, can't leave the house without it!


----------



## odd_one_out

I cut my hair last week and when I arrived at dinner today a woman exclaimed how my hair looked "fantastic". She also asked to read my thesis, which, while interest in my existence is appreciated, made me go ... :afr :door


----------



## shadowmask

Anxiety is a little lower than usual today.


----------



## Dub16

This isnt actually today. It was yesterday. But I won 196 euros on my football predictions. I was made up.

(oh I know gambling is frowned upon by some, but I dont care)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ The milky bars are on you Dub!


----------



## Dub16

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^ The milky bars are on you Dub!


hahaha. Well..... just the first two. Once ya have a taste fer them, then yer on yer own.... 

Im watchin me hour-glass figure Jimmy


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Me too :wink

Don't close your curtains!


----------



## LostPancake

I was a bit masochistic and rode up some steep hills today. It felt good to get a decent aerobic workout. I think I'll use that route more often.


----------



## Dub16

ktbare said:


> I got a job .


I nearly missed this.

Thats great news!!!! ach well done to ya.

aye, now its a good wholesome job isnt it? Yer dad needs to be proud. Yer not workin fer Tony Soprano or anything?

Well done kid. Tough oot there with the recession, jobs are hard to come by for anyone, let alone the SA bunch.

Well done to you. I hope you're feeling proud. Im happy fer ya lassie!


----------



## EmptyRoom

I finally finished my English paper that I've been procrastinating for a week now.
Phew.


----------



## strawberryjulius

ktbare said:


> I got a job .


Congrats!

It's a bit superficial but when I woke up today my stomach was COMPLETELY flat. That hasn't happened since I starved myself. :um


----------



## rawrguy

Long, mind opening talk with my parents... a good 80% of it was about my SA


----------



## ktbare

Dub16 said:


> I nearly missed this.
> 
> Thats great news!!!! ach well done to ya.
> 
> aye, now its a good wholesome job isnt it? Yer dad needs to be proud. Yer not workin fer Tony Soprano or anything?
> 
> Well done kid. Tough oot there with the recession, jobs are hard to come by for anyone, let alone the SA bunch.
> 
> Well done to you. I hope you're feeling proud. Im happy fer ya lassie!


Thanks mate .


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Lie in, trailer park boys, texting and prospect of good surf.

Ahhhh it's the weekend.


----------



## origami potato

The fresh pasta place was at the farmer's market today. Yay! Gnocchi!


----------



## Dub16

origami potato said:


> The fresh pasta place was at the farmer's market today. Yay! Gnocchi!


Farmers markets RULE! I love them.

(Im a tiny bit upset that ya didnt invite me, but I'll let it go)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Rainy road trip. Exactly what I need.


----------



## rawrguy

got up the nerve to argue with my dad


----------



## quiet0lady

Shopping, nice weather, football game, beer, homemade salsa, and my dog finally seems to be feeling better... today is a good day.


----------



## OregonMommy

I planted some fall/winter veggies for the spring--lettuce, carrots (including purple), and broccoli.


----------



## Shizuko

Today I got to adopt a cat! I can't wait to bring her home! She is going to be my new best friend


----------



## strawberryjulius

Shizuko said:


> Today I got to adopt a cat! I can't wait to bring her home! She is going to be my new best friend


You're so lucky!!


----------



## timetopretend

The weather was beautiful and I almost feel back to my old self (I've had strep throat this entire past week)!


----------



## EmptyRoom

I went out today, and in fact it was pretty much all day
I haven't done that in a long while


----------



## rawrguy

Went to the mall with little to no anxiety :yay


----------



## millenniumman75

For a mid-September Saturday, it is still nice enough to go to my beach for some sun. This drought has it's advantages.


----------



## rickey

well this happened yesterday.....i survived a block party. Im so glad I had a friend to talk to nearly the whole time.


----------



## shale

I think I'm finally starting to heal from my heart rending breakup with my fiance. Starting, not completely though. At least I'm not feeling suicidal anymore.


----------



## Toad Licker

It's sunday so there is football on tv. :yay


----------



## nork123

I got £23.40 at the scrap yard for a bunch of old copper pipes I found in the garden, ka-ching! lol


----------



## rawrguy

My depression is slowly getting better... slowly but surely...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

nork123 said:


> I got £23.40 at the scrap yard for a bunch of old copper pipes I found in the garden, ka-ching! lol


That's some good scheming Nork:b


----------



## AussiePea

Good weekend!
-Big party (sisters 21st)
-Got hit on (but typical of me I got out of it and avoided, she later hooked up with someone else that night xD)
-Bought new RC plane (nerds ahoy)
-Crashed new RC plane (thank god for glue)
-Spoke to people from here I have not in awhile who I really missed, was grand
-Rain
-Oh and party leftovers (like a weeks worth of food woooo).


----------



## silentcliche

Homemade Filipino cookin'. Damn good, mama!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got myself out of a rut, talked to some friends and organised myself a little for work tomorrow.


----------



## accepting myself

I finally had a stress free day 

I think it was over a month ago since I had one!!


----------



## Typical Guy

Went to the doctor to get my test results and everything was fine. What a relief!


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm not moping around like I usually do


----------



## miminka

I'm going to a Buddhist seminar tonight; held in the lobby of a local photography studio which is strange...


----------



## timetopretend

Today was my first day of school but it was everyone elses 2nd week since I missed all last week. Anyways, when lunch time came around I found a table of approachable people from my school and sat with them. I didn't even know any of them but they were really nice and I was able to be a little outgoing for once. 

Also, when I was waiting to catch a train home this nice lady gave me a little magazine to read because she saw I was bored and then let me keep it.


----------



## SaraR

Started my therapy


----------



## steelmyhead

Went to my first day of work. Seems okay so far... And my internet is finally up.


----------



## laura024

Went out and relaxed after a long day of classes.


----------



## monkeymagic86

Making gingerbread cookies !!
yummo


----------



## Amy Acer

a hot soldier in afghanastan sent me a message today from a dating site and is interested in me. said i would make a great wife.


----------



## carefree

its a beautiful sunny day, its my day off work and I've been sitting out on my balcony listening to music, drawing and writing! awesome day!

oh and I had some really good strawberries...and this didn't happen today but I saw my first mango in the supermarket! yay summer fruit!

...god i'm weird.


----------



## solitarymonkey

this is my first opportunity to mention this, as it happened on sunday, but i entered my second karate tournament, and came out with not only a silver medal for my kata in my division, but an invitation to the invite only nationals tournament in november!! me and my parents are really proud! ^_^


----------



## Lasair

He talked to me today...I don't fancy him but I want him to be my friend


----------



## shale

Cold vegetarian pizza.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

My friend found a really cool place for us to live

And my anxiety is receding


----------



## shale

I finally got some health insurance.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Butterfinger icecream cake
Omg I'm tasting heavenly clouds


----------



## Lasair

I went to the house party - I may have left at 22:50 but I did go!


----------



## Shizuko

I got 100% on my first math test, and I got to bring my cat home!


----------



## Lasair

Shizuko said:


> I got 100% on my first math test, and I got to bring my cat home!


well done hun that brill - :clap:clap:clap:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Amy Acer

i met a total stranger in person to give him a DVD player i was giving away


----------



## rawrguy

got some information about how to get a job. kept my window and blinds open all day  EDIT: stayed home all day, but for good purpose.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I spent the day with my best friend (he actually came to visit on Sunday and stayed through to today). We went and I got a new tattoo. It's in his handwriting and it's a line from a Regina Spektor song. It's "people are just people like you." (He played the song for me the first time I told him about my social anxiety. The whole line is "people are just people. they shouldn't make you nervous. people are just people like you.") I also got one of my old tattoos touched up and had two of the letters filled in so it matches my other tattoos.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Talked over all the details of the surfboard that I'm getting shaped with the shaper dude.

It's going to be a feckin sexy beast altogether when it's finished *drool*

I'm moving in with some friends next week too!

And a girl in my class asked me if I wanted to go halfs on a baby which was pretty funny.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Went out to eat with a friend/acquaintance, and despite some anxiety, had a good time

Went to see my friend's band play live

Hugged my best friend for the first time in ages and felt mutual caring/friendship

Started feeling like I could really begin to connect with people, finally...


----------



## accepting myself

I think the neighbors that most bother me are moving away..........

Ohhhhhhhhhh so happy


----------



## AussiePea

Nitty gritty details for purchasing my new car are taken care of. Flying down to see it on Saturday. Probably shouldn't be so excited over a car but it's going to be so damn awesome and fun and cool and broom brooms etc.


----------



## monkeymagic86

Went to court today and did what i had to do(i have an avo out against my crazy ex).


----------



## leonardess

I learned something crucial.


----------



## LostPancake

It was yesterday, but I signed up for a couple more group therapy things. They're free (well, I guess my tuition pays for them). I need all the practice interacting with people I can get. One is for anxiety, though they said most people wound up having social anxiety. And one is for social anxiety, and sounds CBT based, with exposure exercises and such. Which is probably what I should have been doing all along. :/


----------



## AussiePea

Couple I photographed the wedding for replied saying they were great and would recommend me to others.

Stoked/chuffed/etc


----------



## OrbitalResonance

I found I have a 96% in my ITE 150 course!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I somehow managed to blurt out, "My name's Justine and I'm a volunteer" to some random man at work that started talking to me.


----------



## mind_games

Hit 50kg on my squat, up from 45kg last week or the week before. Felt awesome. And I really needed something to feel awesome about too.


----------



## strawberryjulius

^Oh sweet, you used to be able to squat my goal weight. :b


----------



## BetaBoy90

mind_games said:


> Hit 50kg on my squat, up from 45kg last week or the week before. Felt awesome. And I really needed something to feel awesome about too.


Grats Mind_games, squats are the sheet


----------



## carefree

I won an "outstanding performance" award for my public speaking/personal development course! YAY! So ecstatic right now!!!


----------



## heyJude

Made an A on the precal quiz I took Tuesday. :boogie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I was sitting across from a pretty young doctor at lunchtime in the canteen and we were checking each other out.

And I didn't freak out.


----------



## Cheeky

I got my old manager back permanently (pretty sure this will be a good thing though I can't help question the reason for the decision....).

AND after a couple weeks of working out hard, I'm actually starting to see ab muscle :banana


----------



## Omgblood

there is this lady barber ive been going to for like 8 years.. ive been quiet all way long but today i had a nice flowing conversation with her


----------



## ShyFX

My crush came into my store today and I helped her out. I'm pretty sure I didn't embarrass myself or say anything stupid.


----------



## shale

I survived, more or less.


----------



## maclasch

I woke up. I was thirsty, so I drank some water. Then I wasn't thirsty anymore.


----------



## AussiePea

maclasch said:


> I woke up. I was thirsty, so I drank some water. Then I wasn't thirsty anymore.


:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## pita

I got paid. Hooray!


----------



## steelmyhead

Sat through a Toastmaster's meeting.


----------



## Neptunus

Even though I messed the order of the ingredients, my ham and asparagus casserole turned out aiight!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I sold something on eBay.


----------



## laura024

Ordered a small mocha frappe and got a medium. Yay more coffee.


----------



## rockguitarist89

Was busy enough to where I actually didn't come home to my apt. until the evening, which is good because I get bored and need to get out more.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I gave one on one counselling to a patient about her medication, while being assessed and it went well. It's something I've been putting off for ages and I feel really good now.

Also I'm going to see a Led Zeppelin tribute band called the "Rubber Plants" tonight.

Zeppelin rules!!


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Finished an assinemnt an am really proud of how i did it!


----------



## glitterfish

i'm having a good hair day!


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend, though with reluctance, agreed to order me a new power adaptor because I wasn't up to it. Should arrive Monday.


----------



## Sugarymonk

Went to work and got a few things accomplished and even had time to relax a little


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

My latisimus dorsa and teres major/minor are aching and it feels sooo good.

I'm a weird guy


----------



## Northern Lights

A friend sent me a message saying "See you in 23 days". 

I think it's lovely that he's counting the days! :yes


----------



## shale

onion rings


----------



## rawrguy

a girl called me out of the bloom after i was giving out applications yesterday :love2


----------



## steelmyhead

The manager of my complex was kind enough to let me pick up my packages even though the office was already closed


----------



## Miss Meggie

Listened to the Beatles for a good hour and a half in the kitchen at work today. Peter (my chef) and JP (my fellow line cook) were singing and dancing along with me.


----------



## shale

It seems like some sort of anxiety fever has broken today and I'm feeling more like myself.


----------



## AussiePea

Flew to Melbourne to test drive a car, which is awesome. Picking it up in a week! =D


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out today.


----------



## New

I learned how to give my cat a shot and did not completely freak out when doing so. Normally, I despise the thought of needles and such, but for some reason when they are going into animals they don't bother me as much. Also, the fact that it could make him feel better is a big motivational factor too. Weird positive thing, but I feel good about being able to do this and confident that I will be able to continue to do so for as long as he needs this medicine.


----------



## steelmyhead

I bought a lawn chair for my patio. It should serve me well.


----------



## rawrguy

got the numbers of two people!


----------



## Miss Meggie

Went to the farmer's market with my dad and my brother. Then went to work and had a great (busy!) dinner service.


----------



## mrbojangles

rawrboy64 said:


> got the numbers of two people!


details...


----------



## rawrguy

^i got the number of this decently looking black girl (not that race matters) around my age that worked at a nike outlet at the mall. we had an interesting conversation about abortion since she was pregnant lol... oh i didn't get the second number, but i gave it to some guy who asked me for it who works at a leather store. maybe he'll hook me up at his work because i need a job lol.


----------



## TallGuy87

Wasn't sure if I should put this in the positive section or not but, today I went in and asked about a job I had seen online a couple days ago. It was for a dishwasher at a fairly close restaurant. Unfortunately, I procrastinated for 2 days, but today I finally worked up the guts to walk in and ask. It unfortunately had been filled and I can't help but wonder if I hadn't of procrastinated and simply, walked in the very day I saw the opening, if I'd be hired instead.

In the end I feel that this is a positive because, I did go in by myself in the end. I've also learned not to procrastinate when I see an opening for a job that I'd like and just go for it.


----------



## tutliputli

The binmen took the rubbish away! No, I'm not being sarcastic. It really is a good thing because they hadn't taken it for 4 weeks.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I made an important decision today and I'm proud of myself.

I felt valuable and mostly anxiety free through quite a demanding day, and I had my first freefall parachute jump yesterday which was pretty special. 

Compulsive thought with regards to identification with social anxiety is something I've been thinking about a lot and it's making a substantial difference.


----------



## TallGuy87

Had a great day with a great person.


----------



## whiteXcloud

I actually talked some during lunch at school today. ^_^


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Had the adrenaline and frustration to work out like a maniac today. Anxiety will either kill me or give me a rock hard body.


----------



## rawrguy

^that would be pretty awesome

got a job interview tomorrow, but i'm nervous as **** :\


----------



## quiet0lady

^good luck! 

This didn't happen today, but yesterday morning I ran my first half marathon. I did really really awful, _but_ I did it. And it felt surprisingly great. I can see why people are crazy enough to get addicted to these things.


----------



## LostPancake

^ That does sound fun. I've been riding my bike up these steep hills more often lately and it feels really good. I see people out jogging at night and I almost want to do that sometime also.


----------



## steelmyhead

Played Ultimate Frisbee for the first time ever.


----------



## AussiePea

steelmyhead said:


> Played Ultimate Frisbee for the first time ever.


Tooo much fun!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist

I spent four hours verifying my data for my abstract and MY CONCLUSIONS STILL HOLD!


----------



## rawrguy

quiet0lady said:


> ^good luck!


thanks! 


> This didn't happen today, but yesterday morning I ran my first half marathon. I did really really awful, _but_ I did it. And it felt surprisingly great. I can see why people are crazy enough to get addicted to these things.


man, i wish i could do that! lol i wonder if i could find one around here...


----------



## LostPancake

Perfectionist said:


> I spent four hours verifying my data for my abstract and MY CONCLUSIONS STILL HOLD!


Frogs are awesome?


----------



## leonardess

Perfectionist said:


> I spent four hours verifying my data for my abstract and MY CONCLUSIONS STILL HOLD!


you're good. I've no doubt your conclusions hold as well as that hairspray my momma used back in the 70's. made her hair like a hard candy shell. Congrats!


----------



## macaw

My sister and I made a delicious chocolate cake.


----------



## miminka

^ That does look good!

I attended a meditation class last night and it was just me and three other women. I really love what I'm learning there; it really goes hand-in-hand with CBT. The root of both of them is mindfulness.


----------



## AussiePea

macaw said:


> My sister and I made a delicious chocolate cake.


SOMEONE ATE THE MIDDLE!!!! boo.

-----
I met my friends gf and I was not too awkward. Infact, my housemate who does not have SA was more nervous and more awkward than me xD


----------



## macaw

Ospi said:


> SOMEONE ATE THE MIDDLE!!!! boo.


 LOL nah, the tin we used was a donut shape.


----------



## caflme

My 12 year old son woke up and made me a cup of coffee for my birthday - brought it to to me in bed and gave me the best birthday hug and kiss ever along with a card he'd made for me and a picture he'd drawn of the two of us. Now to get ready and go to work.


----------



## macaw

caflme said:


> My 12 year old son woke up and made me a cup of coffee for my birthday - brought it to to me in bed and gave me the best birthday hug and kiss ever along with a card he'd made for me and a picture he'd drawn of the two of us. Now to get ready and go to work.


 Oh my goodness... that's so sweet. ;_;


----------



## caflme

macaw said:


> Oh my goodness... that's so sweet. ;_;


Yeah - it was and he is... and then I got to work and my boss had bought me a really beautiful plant for the desk in my office and she'd gotten me a really nice card too. That was really special. I love my job.


----------



## odd_one_out

^ That's nice. 

For the first time in about a decade my BMI turned out to be on the cusp of normal at 18.5 because I've gained a couple of kilos.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> ^ That's nice.
> 
> For the first time in about a decade my BMI turned out to be on the cusp of normal at 18.5 because I've gained a couple of kilos.


That's really awesome... I hope the rest of the appt went OK.


----------



## Toad Licker

I have the house to myself for awhile, I enjoy total alone time.


----------



## shale

I went grocery shopping. I know, strange that I would enjoy it, but I really like this store that I started shopping at--everything is organic, good for the environment, and fairly good for your health.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

I bought a hat that said an optimistic thing. Half Full.

And i bought a book that can help me with my sleeping problems.



> I went grocery shopping. I know, strange that I would enjoy it, but I really like this store that I started shopping at--everything is organic, good for the environment, and fairly good for your health.


I like grocery shopping.


----------



## odd_one_out

Despite being asleep (and only 2 hours after waking 'cause fatigued) when the doorbell rang I threw some trousers on and flew down to open it because I _need_ my new power adaptor. The resulting shakes and breathlessness were worth it. It seems to be working well and I can return to my desperately needed routine.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Despite being asleep (and only 2 hours after waking 'cause fatigued) when the doorbell rang I threw some trousers on and flew down to open it because I _need_ my new power adaptor. The resulting shakes and breathlessness were worth it. It seems to be working well and I can return to my desperately needed routine.


----------



## Lasair

I like him - I feel really comfortable around him - we hung out for the day and it was really nice!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

College finished early today and I got to go surfing, and caught some nice waves on my local break even though it was freezing cold.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

3 mile trail run. OUTside. 
Been a while.
Frustration is going to whip my *** into better shape.


----------



## Witchcraft

bought an owl shaped ring :b


----------



## Cait Sith

My composition teacher told me today that i don't have much of a personality. That's just the motivation i needed. I'll show him alright. That spurred me on all day today. No personality? he's got a suprise coming his way soon when i overcome this, which I am now even more determined to do.


----------



## papaSmurf

Ragana said:


> bought an owl shaped ring :b


^Sounds neat! Do you have a picture of it? My mind is having trouble conceiving of what such a ring might look like.

I got a ridiculous amount of studying done today. It's blazing hot outside, so the library and its sweet, sweet air conditioning have kept me in the books.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Just finished an extremely intense 5 mile run. Sometimes anxiety is helpful


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm not continuously dwelling on "that"


----------



## Cheeky

Countdown to a more normal life is officially ON!

T-2.25 years baby! 

:clap:boogie:banana:evil


----------



## Lasair

I read 5 chapters of my book for class, it's old English therefore hard to read - so I did good tonight!


----------



## AussiePea

Cheeky said:


> Countdown to a more normal life is officially ON!
> 
> T-2.25 years baby!
> 
> :clap:boogie:banana:evil


??!!


----------



## matty

Oh you know


----------



## silentcliche

^ matty's back! Squeeee!

-----

Good workout today. Fought off the lethargy and got it done, son.


----------



## matty

Thanks buddy.


----------



## leonardess

"accidentally" let the cat out of the bag and told my dad what's really going on. Man that is a load off my mind.


----------



## Giraffe

Chocolate from Iceland. 70% cocoa. So. Good.


----------



## robtyl

I asked a question at the library regarding a book loan today and didn't feel like I was wasting the lady's time! I looked her straight in the eye and didn't mumble once! 

x


----------



## rawrguy

woke up in the morning feelin like P.Diddy :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Surf was up after work, talked to a bunch of surfers I'd never met. I got a lot of catch up coursework done this morning too phew!

Also I talked with _the_ cutest junior doctor today. Oh god she was just so hot!


----------



## Lasair

Giraffe said:


> Chocolate from Iceland. 70% cocoa. So. Good.


Oh nice one


----------



## Lasair

I joined three clubs today - boxing, caving and mounting climbing. 

Also he and I lay on his bed watching a film and he put him arm around me and held me hand - now I know he likes me, only thing is he is VERY shy and I'm even worse - I love how I feel so comfortable around him though...maybe I will make the first move!


----------



## shale

^ Aww, young love. So cute.


----------



## odd_one_out

My mental health improved after heating up a meal this afternoon. I also maintained my regular walking routine even though there were more people around and, although my instinct was to veer off the path and shrink down into my jacket as though it were a shell, I kept my right to half of it even though it took bumping shoulders with some dude.


----------



## papaSmurf

I saw this picture:


----------



## laura024

I received an amazing gift from my boyfriend.


----------



## Arbor

I'm gonna have to share that one with you papaSmurf because I can't stop laughing :rofl


----------



## rockguitarist89

Found my apartment keys I lost last week. I had paid $4 for a new key, but now I have two. I found it in a plastic bag this morning lol. I was like, "O...k...random spot."


----------



## melissa75

I won an iPad in a drawing at the end of a very long 3-day work meeting that was held out of state. Definitely a great ending to this trip.


----------



## caflme

I got my son an iTouch for his bday next Wednesday... he is totally not expecting to get it because he knows that money is incredibly tight. It is killing me to not give it to him now... early. It's in my purse and I just want to pull it out and show it to him and let him have it but I must maintain control and wait. He is going to be so surprised. It was $245 and is the new one with the two cameras and I had it engraved: Happy 12th Birthday, Love Mom. Part of me wants to find a really bizarre box to put it in and wrap it so that he thinks I got him something lame or strange and then watch him open it and go nuts. Not sure how it will play out but I am so excited about it. He spent weeks telling me how he didn't need a party, or any other presents or to go out to dinner or anything - that it was all he wanted. He's not mentioned it in a week after realizing there was just no way I could afford it. I'm glad I found a way to make it happen.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

melissa75 said:


> I won an iPad in a drawing at the end of a very long 3-day work meeting that was held out of state. Definitely a great ending to this trip.


That's so cool! Told you it'd go good.


----------



## matty

caflme said:


> I got my son an iTouch for his bday next Wednesday... he is totally not expecting to get it because he knows that money is incredibly tight. It is killing me to not give it to him now... early. It's in my purse and I just want to pull it out and show it to him and let him have it but I must maintain control and wait. He is going to be so surprised. It was $245 and is the new one with the two cameras and I had it engraved: Happy 12th Birthday, Love Mom. Part of me wants to find a really bizarre box to put it in and wrap it so that he thinks I got him something lame or strange and then watch him open it and go nuts. Not sure how it will play out but I am so excited about it. He spent weeks telling me how he didn't need a party, or any other presents or to go out to dinner or anything - that it was all he wanted. He's not mentioned it in a week after realizing there was just no way I could afford it. I'm glad I found a way to make it happen.


That is so beautiful.  congrats. I am sure he will love the gift and the amazing gesture.

:squeeze


----------



## steelmyhead

I discovered strawberry strudel bites. Each bite is a small taste of heaven.


----------



## millenniumman75

My SA was down. I think increasing my Paxil and taking B vitamins helped. One-A-Days for Active People are good. 
I also ran six miles.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Therapy session, it really helped to get that **** out, again 
Gorgeous day out 
Going over to a friend's place tonight and we will finish mixing my song  (This will mark the first truly finished song/collaboration we have done, and we have been making music together on and off for over 10 years lol. In fact we have had a vodka bottle waiting for years to be opened when we get a single project *finished*. )


----------



## rickey

i dont how i did it but i got a girl's number yesterday. Must have done something right, right lol?


----------



## Giraffe

I'm visiting Seattle -- Portland's stylish, worldly, _fabulous_ sibling.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Pastis happened.

Staying in is also the new going out, fact. Boardwalk empire, lasagna and a hand rolled virginian cigarette beats partying in the city.


Not :no


----------



## Green Eyes

At the gym I have a new schedule and there are two new excercises on. I had to ask for an explanation of those. I always go with my mom and usually I let her do the talking and asking, but for today I had planned to ask it myself. I have a crush on the fitness-instructor who worked today, so I was really nerveus. But it went really good. I didn't say much, but I did smile and looked him in the eyes. During the explanation he also makes some jokes that made me laugh. I felt comfortable around him. I just wish I would dare to say more to him. And I also shouldn't be so nervous and axious every time I see him, because he is a really nice guy and I don't have any reason to be anxious around him.


----------



## liso

I get to go visit one of my old friends at her college! YAY!


----------



## pita

I worked up the nerve to buy lunch in the caf today. Granted, I did take it back to my desk, but it's still a step in the right direction. A delicious, cheese-and-broccoli-crepe-shaped step in the right direction.


----------



## Lasair

The guy at the bus stop was really nice and we had a good chat - I love when that happens!


----------



## shymtealhead

Got a CD order, gonna hang out with my best friend, maybe shoot a potato cannon off, and maybe hang out with said friend at another friends tonight with more friends

oh and plus it is a really good day outside today...cool, not too chilly, a nice breeze and blue sunny sky


----------



## Cheeky

Shopping expedition a success: 3 pairs of pants, 1 shirt, 1 jacket, and a purse.

Would have liked more shirts but ran out of steam. But took 3 HOURS to burn out as opposed to the usual 3 minutes lol. 


:clap:clap


----------



## Shizuko

Something good that happened recently was that I was invited to go watch a movie with a youth church group, and I went. I was a little anxious but not as much, so I had a good time


----------



## Toad Licker

I have the evening to myself. :yay


----------



## Wrangler

I'm an avid fisher, and I caught a peacock bass for the first time today. Was surprised at first, then thrilled!


----------



## Witchcraft

went to a cat show/exhibit. was awesome. I didn't know Main ***** are so huge, and I absolutely fell in love with Bengal cats :heart


----------



## LostPancake

max4225 said:


> Hiked around a mountain and chatted with everyone on the trail. Saw an eagle fishing. Went into town and made eye contact with some cute women shopping for stuff. Then I forced myself into a crowded restaurant and sat through a whole meal with some traveling companions. Drank two root beers.


Sounds great.

It was yesterday, but the weather was so nice, and I took a break and sat out by the turtle pond and ate a sandwich. You could see these fish swimming lazily through the lily pads, and this bird was singing like it was springtime. I did not want to leave. I think I'll go back today.

I really want a house with a yard. I would put a pond in it with a little stream and waterfall. And I would just sit out there all day.


----------



## rawrguy

made it to day 3-ish


----------



## Miss Meggie

Saw my Grandpa at CVS when I went to pick up my prescription. Haven't seen him in a little while, so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## Shooterrr

Rode my bike around for a bit and got some money. w00t.


----------



## odd_one_out

I realised it's lucky I'm a hermit at the moment because there will be no hot water to wash in for a while.


----------



## Wrangler

I asked a question in front of my class today. My monday afternoon course is rather small (12 people), and I was able to just ask what I needed, not worried about what other people thought of my question. I have long had a bad idea in my head that even though I'm sure my question is valid and actually a good question, I know there are some people in the class much more advanced in the subject, so I've been kind of reluctant to let them know I'm still getting my feet wet in the matter. Was good, and actually had positive feedback from one of the much more advanced students.


----------



## Shizuko

I found a new aquaintance, and today we worked on our research papers for American Government. Even though I didn't talk to them much, it's still nice to know that I have someone to talk to on campus.


----------



## Deathinmusic

- I started seriously thinking about what I want to study at uni
- I have felt a much higher degree of self-confidence than I can remember in a long time
- It feels like my life has almost turned around, mentally. I feel good. I am starting to get a better grasp on who I really am and what I'm supposed to be doing. I can feel that there is a future. I am motivated to work towards achieving that future. 
- My friend complimented me on my new song and my singing and I accepted the compliment graciously. I *know* that I have a lot of musical talent and I am wasting it by not going out there and playing with others and putting my music out there.


----------



## Lasair

I'm proud of myself - I mean if I can't be who will be, the past 3 and a half weeks have been major.

Oh and he kissed me tonight


----------



## tigerlilly

i went to a concert (the mountain goats, they're ****ing amazing) with a guy i really like, and he wants to see me again later this week.


----------



## odd_one_out

The boiler bloke fixed the boiler and I now have hot water. It was a filter that needed changing but they don't think it safe enough to allow tenants to do it themselves. My friend bought me new tea--ginger hibiscus--I'm going to try today. I completed tasks and ate well today in spite of fatigue.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> The boiler bloke fixed the boiler and I now have hot water. It was a filter that needed changing but they don't think it safe enough to allow tenants to do it themselves. My friend bought me new tea--ginger hibiscus--I'm going to try today. I completed tasks and ate well today in spite of fatigue.


 :boogie


----------



## Green Eyes

I had a test at school today I I think I did really well. Thursday I will know what I got.


----------



## themoth

*The Park*

I made myself get out of the car and walk a lap around the park.
It was a beautiful day out and a park worker waved and said "hello" to me...I had to look down when I responded, but I said "hi" back to him! :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder

*I survived. . . so far !!!!!!!*
*YAY !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Miss Meggie

What I thought was going to be a ****ty day actually ended up being pretty good. I went shopping and bought some new clothes, paint for my apartment, and other little things for around the apartment. When I got home, I hung out with my roomies and even went for a drive with them (actually beer run for one of the roommates) and we listened to Lady Gaga on the way.
Now to paint the hallway...


----------



## rawrguy

survived day 4  (i should really stop counting the days lol)


----------



## pita

Five minutes before I was going to leave, my boss said, "Hey. I am taking a cab downtown for an appointment. Do you want to join me?"

Turns out she was going to the building beside mine. I got home in half the time it would have taken on transit. AWESOME. Oh my god, awesome. I want to take cabs every day.


----------



## macaw

Managed to get in contact with a job agency that I'd been playing phone-tag with yesterday while other unpleasantness was happening.

The guy I ended up speaking to was really nice! He was encouraging and gave tips for dealing with other agencies when I get rejected (asking them what skills I'm lacking in, that sort of thing.) To not be shy, it'll help me.

Usually being told to "buck up" like that makes me feel bad, but he had such a kind manner it made me feel good. c:


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Finished a quiz in Record time and got a 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Meggie

The lady who let me use her phone after my car broke down was really nice and let me sit by her fire while I waited for my roommates to come pick me up. And then, even though I was so upset about my car breaking down, they cheered me up and made me feel a little better.


----------



## silentcliche

I'm still alive. Tomorrow will come.


----------



## blair

Clarity.

edit: :blank


----------



## Neptunus

Things have been picking up at work. Thank the powers that be!!!!


----------



## tutliputli

I survived another interview and I'm looking forward to watching 'Shooting The Past' tonight.


----------



## odd_one_out

I woke up and decided to read the comments on someone's autism blog. From the moment I began, I felt astonished because it was like reading something I'd written when I knew I hadn't. Eerie. I could relate.


----------



## tutliputli

I didn't get the job I interviewed for yesterday but I was told it was between me and one other person and it was very hard for them to choose. They gave me some really good feedback so I'm happy even though I didn't get the job.


----------



## mooncake

I sent off a form applying for volunteer work today. Nothing's set in stone yet but I feel happy that I actually managed to fill it in and post it without chickening out. I'm a little nervous about how it'll be (should I get accepted!), but I think it will be good for me.


----------



## Green Eyes

I called my therapist today to move an appointment. I hate making phonecalls and I had putted it off for days.


----------



## Hello22

I got a nice big wage this week from all the O/T i had done last week, sweet


----------



## OregonMommy

Had a crappy day, so it helps to find at least one nice thing about it.

I uh...well shoot...um...(tapping fingers)...got some time for myself for a couple of hours & have a light dinner out after the so crappy day.


----------



## Noca

Studied 4 chapters and 2 assignments


----------



## steelmyhead

The weather has been improving recently.


----------



## silentcliche

4.2 miles ran today in 40 minutes. Not too shabby. I'm getting back there.


----------



## millenniumman75

I went to sleep without the aid of melatonin.


----------



## liso

my parents are letting me go have fun this weekend....without their supervision!


----------



## Emptyheart

I think I was daydreaming while I was driving..I hit a pine tree, I haven't laughed that hard in so long.


----------



## monkeymagic86

I got my 2 yr old son back from my ex today after not seeing him for a month !!!!!!!!


----------



## lonelygirl88

I ran 6 1/2 miles today!!


----------



## AussiePea

Emptyheart said:


> I think I was daydreaming while I was driving..I hit a pine tree, I haven't laughed that hard in so long.


lol wut, lucky it was not something harder!!!!



monkeymagic86 said:


> I got my 2 yr old son back from my ex today after not seeing him for a month !!!!!!!!


wow, long time without your son, much fun awaits!



lonelygirl88 said:


> I ran 6 1/2 miles today!!


Holy crap, I would be dead after 6 1/2 metres xD


----------



## Annie K

I got my driver's license today!


----------



## MindOverMood

Annie K said:


> I got my driver's license today!


Congrats


----------



## Annie K

MindOverMood said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## shriram

Nice Poems.


----------



## Neptunus

I got some robust checks in the mail for work that I've done. A coworker of mine had a large iced coffee waiting for me when I got to work today. I'm still nursing it. I am going to be up aaaalllll night, lol!


----------



## rawrguy

one_full_week! :yay


----------



## AussiePea

Bathurst happened.


----------



## layitontheline

I got a Moolatte. She overdid it with the whipping cream though which is hard to do when it comes to me, and it was almost too thick to suck through the straw. But forgive and forget.


----------



## Belshazzar

I finished putting together my stupid bookshelf.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

It didn't happen today, but I've found out I'm getting a new drum kit, my current one is 12 years old, all I can say is FUK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Getting referred to an adult ADHD specialist


----------



## steelmyhead

Went hiking


----------



## odd_one_out

Friend booked me a place at a shooting club for the evening of my birthday. It was very lucky because they only do it that day of the week. To get me acclimatised, we're going to drive down next week just to look.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Friend booked me a place at a shooting club for the evening of my birthday. It was very lucky because they only do it that day of the week. To get me acclimatised, we're going to drive down next week just to look.


:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Had a nice 6-hour conversation with a friend and opened up about a lot of things. Felt all right.


----------



## Witchcraft

read a wonderful article about my favourite writer


----------



## Steve123

Started doing a relatively lengthy book review for Amazon I'd been putting off for a while.


----------



## tigerlilly

new boyfriend.  he's the cutest thing ever.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

i got a 100 on a test


----------



## Mercedes

The sun rose and set again, on schedule.


----------



## neeko

I worked on my psyc presentation - still gotta finish it though, but I've made progress at least - gotta finish!


----------



## Witchcraft

ExplorerAtHeart said:


> i got a 100 on a test


congrats :yay


----------



## shale

Forced myself to go to the liquor store in my own neighborhood. I guess that is a positive. Not too long ago I couldn't even do that.


----------



## themoth

I made myself workout....and felt so good afterward!


----------



## neeko

I made effort to talk to people that I would come across around campus. For example, I said hi to this girl that was checking out her bike when I was unlocking my bike, and then I talked to this surprisingly sexy sounding Polish girl who is in my Bio class. I was going to try and introduce myself when we were about to go our separate ways but I didn't immediately act on my feeling and we just said see ya next class. It's ok. There is other girls and I could always try again. lol

Awkwardly said hi to this girl in a class that I am an assistant in.

Just in general said hi to some females and stuff.

I also went down to the track and did some sprints and ran a couple miles. And I did homework, yeahhhh. lol


----------



## steelmyhead

Ran three miles on the treadmill.


----------



## AussiePea

Extremely busy day at work which required me to take control of a project and the people working on it. Got it all done and with pats on the back from my boss. Chuffed!

Also managed to phone the insurance company without panicking for hours beforehand.


----------



## leonardess

well done Ops!


----------



## accepting myself

Its 10;30 and I'm almost done with my laundry.

thats good ;-)


----------



## odd_one_out

Friend left me alone all day until now so I could recover some of my routine. However, it didn't work and I still feel nauseous and cannot eat. She stroked my hand and tried to get me to think positive thoughts when I cried at the idea that if I'm like this in my youth, what will I be like in middle age, and reassured me she will be there with me then. I asked, "How could you stand it?", and was reassured about that too.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Got new contact lenses and didn't feel terribly uncomfortable in the store. I even managed to hold eye contact with the optometrist.


----------



## odd_one_out

I slept for over an hour and awoke at dusk feeling normal again. :] I guess fatigue had been causing most of the symptoms.


----------



## Lasair

Talking is becoming a little less hard. It's nice to be able to trust someone.

Went clothes shopping earlier which made me kind of depressed, but my mood come up quick enough when I come back to the apartment and blasted some music.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun came out, it's beautiful outside.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I ran 1.25 miles just earlier
Yay for burning legs


----------



## LostPancake

I nearly ditched out on the first anxiety group meeting, because I've been so stressed out lately. But then I thought, that would be ridiculous. I need to do things even when they cause me anxiety. I should have learned that by now. :no


----------



## MBL

*yay!*

Let's see:

Scored 100% on lab exam.

Starting to adapt to social conditions at school

And started using less PRN meds!

Hopefully this kind of positive events continue!

*-MBL*


----------



## layitontheline

I called work and went in early for someone.


----------



## neeko

I worked hard on my psyc project and I think I covered what the teacher wanted to and she commended me and I felt really good. I was having some serious nerve issues before, not super serious I wasn't throwing up or anything, but had some nerve issues because we had to wait so freaking long before we could give our presentation.

Afterwards it felt great though and it kind of made me remember that I love performing and doing stuff like that. Made me kind of bummed that there are no more presentations for the rest of the semester lol.

Talked a bit with my group members, which is nice. It's more normal but I would still like to make breakthroughs. But it was good that I talked with them.


----------



## odd_one_out

I awoke (a bit too early) with my mind spewing ideas about the form my NHS complaint will take. I decided to dedicate my life and ASD perseverance to making life harder for those who abused me and those who run the wider system with (self-admitted) BS as fuel.

I got up and typed it all in note form. I scheduled a date (mid-December, which I hope won't be too late but I can't do earlier) for initiating the complaint and also provided lots of information to someone else going through a very similar situation. I am also prepared to get legal on them and not stop until satisfied.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> I awoke (a bit too early) with my mind spewing ideas about the form my NHS complaint will take. I decided to dedicate my life and ASD perseverance to making life harder for those who abused me and those who run the wider system with (self-admitted) BS as fuel.
> 
> I got up and typed it all in note form. I scheduled a date (mid-December, which I hope won't be too late but I can't do earlier) for initiating the complaint and also provided lots of information to someone else going through a very similar situation. I am also prepared to get legal on them and not stop until satisfied.


*Excellent... :yes*


----------



## EmptyRoom

I bsed an essay that I thought I'd get a C on, but turns out I got an A
Talk about unexpected


----------



## neeko

I attempted to brings things from casual chatting in class to talking one on one on phone or a more exclusive meet with a girl that I see in a class that I assist with. She is an assistant too, but a different kind. She rejected me but, I tried. I am kind of not feeling too good right now but, I think it is good that I tried something.


----------



## layitontheline

Those fries were so damn good and much needed.


----------



## starcrossedlover

I got super hyper on energy drinks with one of my best friends, and we went to our class and laughed hysterically at everything.( I think we scared our classmates!=P)


----------



## Neptunus

Had some new "business" at work.


----------



## MindOverMood

Cheeky said:


> Positive pregnancy test!! OMG!!
> 
> OMG *I'm* gonna be a momma LOL
> 
> :boogie:clap:evil:clap:boogie


Congrats!!:clap


----------



## Perfectionist

Cheeky said:


> Positive pregnancy test!! OMG!!
> 
> OMG *I'm* gonna be a momma LOL
> 
> :boogie:clap:evil:clap:boogie


Woooooooooooooah that is a BIG something good that happened today! Congrats!

I can finally see graduation on the horizon. Really really really faaaaaaaaaaar on the horizon, but still, it's there.


----------



## matty

Cheeky said:


> Positive pregnancy test!! OMG!!
> 
> OMG *I'm* gonna be a momma LOL
> 
> :boogie:clap:evil:clap:boogie


OMG Congrats, that is the most awesome news I have hear all day.


----------



## leonardess

Cheeky said:


> Positive pregnancy test!! OMG!!
> 
> OMG *I'm* gonna be a momma LOL
> 
> :boogie:clap:evil:clap:boogie


what?? omigod that is great! congratulations!!!


----------



## leonardess

Perfectionist said:


> I can finally see graduation on the horizon. Really really really faaaaaaaaaaar on the horizon, but still, it's there.


at last. soon you will be able to support me in the style to which I believe I should become accustomed.

seriously, that's fantastic.


----------



## AussiePea

Cheeky said:


> Positive pregnancy test!! OMG!!
> 
> OMG *I'm* gonna be a momma LOL
> 
> :boogie:clap:evil:clap:boogie


OMG OMG OMG.

SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you cheeks, can't wipe the smile off my face haha.


----------



## matty

^ should it be any other way?? lol
_________
Pulled apart my laptop and fixed it. Did not have any screws left over afterward.  and there were a million screws in the thing


----------



## Perfectionist

leonardess said:


> at last. soon you will be able to support me in the style to which I believe I should become accustomed.


I've told you! We're only having ONE chandelier in the bathroom!

Thanks


----------



## odd_one_out

Friend is spending all day with me. I went back to sleep until the afternoon and she joined me in bed and held me all the time. Very unexpected but pleasant. I was torn in two, though, because it caused immense physical discomfort. I don't know how I tolerated being part of a couple. After initially freaking out after I admitted what I did last night, she calmed down and went through bpd criteria with me in depth. I didn't fit enough and the overall pattern didn't really fit, so that's another concern allayed for now.


----------



## Robot the Human

I grew a pair, and called up about my driving test. My permit is about to expire, so I'm ready to just take the test even though I fail the first few times. I keep forgetting, that I passed it last time on my first try so why am I so worried about failing?


----------



## SaraR

Got my tattoo today. I've been wanting one for so long, but my SA has prevented me from going. I finally sucked it up and did it and it was a great experience


----------



## Lasair

I get on better with others that are older than me!


----------



## shadowmask

It's gorgeous outside. Crazy how much the weather can influence my mood.


----------



## kiirby

One of the patients said I had a very lovely voice today, and another said my phone demeanour was impeccable. Shoop.


----------



## alte

Cheeky said:


> Positive pregnancy test!! OMG!!
> 
> OMG *I'm* gonna be a momma LOL
> 
> :boogie:clap:evil:clap:boogie


Congratulations! That must be exciting


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's parents got me a card saying how some people are nice to be around because they are warm and caring and seem to brighten any day. Like me.

Me? :lol


----------



## EmptyRoom

I ran two miles just a bit ago


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> My friend's parents got me a card saying how some people are nice to be around because they are warm and caring and seem to brighten any day. Like me.
> 
> Me? :lol


Yes, You... they know you well.


----------



## leonardess

odd_one_out said:


> My friend's parents got me a card saying how some people are nice to be around because they are warm and caring and seem to brighten any day. Like me.
> 
> Me? :lol


well, if you are like your posts, I'd say that's true too. you're always entertaining, you're honest, and amusing by turns. not to mention your breadth of knowledge and abilities. So ner.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I did a small presentation that lasted for 30 seconds, and I didn't stutter or freak out as much


----------



## foodie

I completed my homework assignment from my therapist about making commnets to people. I have to do this everyday to get use to it. I did pretty well today. 

Another thing I thinking positively about is my birthday was yesterday and even though I didnt do nothing really or no one really called me I'm ok with it. I'm just gonna pray my next birthday is better with people involved.


----------



## odd_one_out

I've received a bunch of compliments from my friend's parents since staying with them. 

The first was my "fat face". I'm about normal weight now. They think I look better ... less concave and more gerbil in the cheek area. They also expressed amazement at my hair because I cut it myself and teased me by wondering what I couldn't do. They like the new, closer cropped style. They also looked at my new drawings and encouraged me to sell prints.


----------



## Gorillaz

Had a good day socially. Talked with alot of old friends that I havent spoken too in a while. 
At work had some casual conversations with customers and people at work. And now have a legendary plan for next weekend


----------



## King Moonracer

I got out of college today at 12 and came home and was glad to find out that my family was gone. So i spent a wonderful day sitting at home all alone, playing call of duty, watching porn, and pursuing my hobby of photography, taking pictures like this.


----------



## AussiePea

I slept in! (and by sleeping in I mean 9am xD).


----------



## neeko

I was able to help most of the people today in a class that I assist with.


----------



## vidory

went to volunteer at the hospital in the morning (wanted to do something useful), then went out with an "acquaintance" and had a lot of fun so now I think I can call her a friend, and we made plans for tomorrow as well! Had dinner with a group so expanding my circle of friends.


----------



## Mercedes

Got a lot done on my to do list.


----------



## pita

I woke up and it was Saturday.


----------



## Mystic76

I went through my closet and have bagged 4 bags of crap, with a broken toe.

I was overwhelmed and still am. But I refuse to let this poop beat me! One task at a time, one task at a time.


----------



## odd_one_out

I visited my family and it went much better than expected. They showed me old family photos and another autobiography of a family member who got an MBE for services to the country during the war. I loved how many facts matched those in the one by my gt. grandmother (his aunt).They also showed me another book detailing my father's cousins and the history of their house. I got to ramble on for 2 hours about the family research I've done and they hung on every word. They'd forgotten or lost all this information; I'd sent them it 3 years ago. They also seemed fascinated when I was answering all their physics and cosmology questions.

Another thing that made me smile were the photos of my father as a young boy that showed him shielding his eyes from the sun. I found out he has always had light sensitivity. This is another autistic trait he has and I inherited. Hearing about his grandmother's traits makes it apparent where he inherited his. It's fascinating to study family history and see where your neurology originates.


----------



## Robot the Human

pita said:


> I woke up and it was Saturday.


Made me laugh. 

One word for me - Pizza. Yep, pizza happened.


----------



## MBL

I managed to get out of bed. I was feeling so crappy I felt like there was no point in doing it, heh.


----------



## Wrangler

I went out to a public gathering and felt zero anxiety. I didn't really interact with people, but I felt comfortable and thats a huge step for me. I was worried going there, but it went away.


----------



## skittlez

i didn't have school today and i'm the only one home


----------



## ratbag

I played with kitties today.


----------



## exhausted226

*ya!*

I went to a football game with my sister and almost had a panic attack on the train...but i stopped myself and was fine the whole way...and i sat next to my sisters friends with out freaking out!!! ya! it was a good day!!!


----------



## pita

Robot the Human said:


> Made me laugh.
> 
> One word for me - Pizza. Yep, pizza happened.


LOVE when pizza happens.

Greasy frozen Indian food happened this evening.


----------



## steelmyhead

I bought an armchair for my living room.


----------



## King Moonracer

i slept till 1:30, after a night of cymmbalta induced strange, surreal, and fantastical dreams...actually had anxiety in my dreams. there were people from my highschool basketball team and i had met them again. im in college now.


----------



## layitontheline

I baked peanut butter cookies and then ate half of them. Oh so good.


----------



## themoth

I picked and ate a pomegranate off my tree...they are finally ripe!


----------



## sazzie

I get to sell some expensive colored pencils that I barely use for $10 today to some random person that goes to the University here around Seattle. I guess that means I get $10 before my mom mails me some cash later this week.

If this is any good news..


----------



## robtyl

themoth said:


> I picked and ate a pomegranate off my tree...they are finally ripe!


YUM! 

I'm looking forward to our olive tree bearing its first fruits, and to our family getting a wood-fired pizza oven to grill vegetables and bake home-made pizzas! :boogie

But none of that is happening today :/

I _did_ just finish a nice bowl of porridge with golden syrup and cinnamon. Delectable!

x


----------



## caflme

My blood pressure is down to 145/85... a 70 pt drop on the toop and 30 pt drop on the bottom... the new diuretic/blood pressure med is working and the headaches are gone - finally... hope it keeps up.

We are taking my son skating to a school skate party tonight and will be meeting with teachers and other parents - I can do this.

Back on antidepressants and it's too early to tell what will happen with that but I am optimistic.

Started walking again - only 20 mins a day - in the morning and then 20 minutes on my exercise bike before bed. Energy level is up a bit.


----------



## pita

I woke up without my alarm clock.


----------



## feels

There are blueberry drop biscuits in my near future...
That's going to be the greatest thing that happened today.


----------



## ShyFX

I got tipped $20 for doing a delivery today. I tried to refuse it, since I'm not really even supposed to get tips, but they insisted.


----------



## neeko

I have someone that I can talk to umm. I ran two miles down at the track. And I read some of my psych book and worked on the study guide. Now, the plan is to work on some film class homework.

Ah yes, and I got to talk to this girl that I would like to know better, just for a few mins though at a crosswalk signal thing.


----------



## xtina

i got complimented on my progress at a new job.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I finally decided on a name for my new rat and my future rat.. I think :roll

I found out i dont have sociology on friday or psychology next monday. 

I did a presentation all by myself. :lol I must admit.. it was absolute s**t but i did it! :boogie


----------



## Nelly

I spent some time outdoors after a very tiring test , just playing with my dog , caring for my bird pet,watching them bugs exorcising and taking full advantage of a great afternoon feeling the chilly air of October in my nostrils. I decided to grow some beans without soil, nostalgia from a sixth grade project 

Starting to take care of myself is the first step towards realization.


----------



## layitontheline

My boss said I could have more hours if I come in early and work in the back because they are way behind. More money without having to interact with customers? Yay!


----------



## Mercedes

It was a beautiful sunny day, got some fresh air in, and had an overall productive day.


----------



## layitontheline

Got my acceptance letter for college today.


----------



## Gorillaz

layitontheline said:


> Got my acceptance letter for college today.


congratulations!


----------



## neeko

I still have someone to talk to, they didn't reject me or something...


----------



## IccaBNedlog

I interacted with two cashiers at work. One was a young man, the other was a young woman. It was awkward, I was anxious, but i think i mananged to keep it under control. They didn't seem bothered by me, they seemed to have a more positive reaction to me than a negative one. I manages to be friendly and polite without going overboard and being all nicey nice. Nicey nice is timidity and I wasn't being timid.


----------



## Citrine

I had an awesome giant cooookie. it was delicious.....


----------



## sas111

An old friend wants to hangout with me soon ... I on the other hand don't want to at all  but it's nice to know that somebody is still thinking about me =) ..


----------



## theJdogg

My new motorcycle parts are coming in tomorrow(Knock on wood) and my old 69 VW bus should be ready to roll within the next two weeks. I got broadband for the first time in my life too. I still don't know if that's a positive or not. It's too easy to piss away an entire afternoon online. I thought that I bombed a test, but got an A. Things are rarely as bad as I think they are.


----------



## emerge

I made a new frienddddd!


----------



## layitontheline

Gorillaz said:


> congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## odd_one_out

Friend took me to shooting club. We had to sign that we weren't prohibited from using firearms. The guy looked at me and assumed I was too young to have been in prison anyway!

And I couldn't believe it when one of the members looked over and said that classic line, "Cheer up! You look so serious", when I was around my most animated.

There was a big fluorescent light in the cramped waiting area, and chattering, but I held it together. My headache returned, though. I could barely concentrate in the range on what to do and the rifle was too heavy for me because I've been much weakened the last few days. I said "I'm too weak to continue", and was given a frame. After that, I hit all in the black. I'm too tired right now to add up my score. The ammo had me coughing a lot. Friend loved it but my body's utterly wrecked now.


----------



## glitterfish

I went to the city today, ate at a Chinese Restaurant and got a few nice things for myself.


----------



## neeko

I made an effort when I went to run down at the track. I had to break for a minute or two after I think 5 laps to try let my body catch up and then hit ran a couple more, broke for another minute, then finished up with my goal of 9. I was never really much of a runner, and I think it is all right as far as enjoyability is concerned. I am just doing it for simple exercise.


----------



## sash

I just got a call from someone I interviewed with. I got the part time job! Woohoo...I'm just happy to be out of the house and be able to work with adults again.


----------



## spacechild

the sun rose once again, as each new day is a gift.


----------



## steelmyhead

I signed up for netflix. It's so wonderful and almost beyond words. I'm going to go pick up either a roku or a WD streamer today after work.


----------



## silentcliche

I ran 6 miles today. Feelin' strong. If only I had somewhere to go.


----------



## feels

I just talked to someone who said they were going to recommend me for a music scholarship at a certain college and also try to get me a spot in that college's band.
This person also use to be in that college's band and still knows the music director.
I couldn't be more thrilled right now. :boogie


----------



## layitontheline

I made a phone call and left a message, maybe for the first time in my life excluding family messages. I hate phones.


----------



## Lateralus

The Yankees lost! Wooooooo!!!


----------



## melissa75

The Rangers are going to the World Series!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anonymid

Lateralus said:


> The Yankees lost! Wooooooo!!!


:yay


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

Got a 100% on my Spanish test :roll


----------



## Revierypone

I went to a gathering of friends and, for the first time in weeks, did not freak out and leave.


----------



## odd_one_out

Happened in the last day. Experienced a power cut and had to live in the stone age (apart from having cold running water) for the next 12 hours with only one tealight candle. It was an excellent distraction. Being cut off from everything was great, but now I'm at my friend's.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Revierypone said:


> I went to a gathering of friends and, for the first time in weeks, did not freak out and leave.


That's really good to hear! :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

theJdogg said:


> My new motorcycle parts are coming in tomorrow(Knock on wood) and my old 69 VW bus should be ready to roll within the next two weeks. I got broadband for the first time in my life too. I still don't know if that's a positive or not. It's too easy to piss away an entire afternoon online. I thought that I bombed a test, but got an A. Things are rarely as bad as I think they are.


Dude, that's some pretty awesome stuff. I have this bike that's been in an supposed to be getting fixed for the last 4 months! Everytime I ring the bloke he says he hasn't gotten around to doing anything -_-

That bus sounds pretty damn cool too, I would've always liked some kind of mystery machine haha. You can do illicit things in the back without being too bothered teheh. I'd probably end up choofing away in the back of one of those lol

Btw, you're right nothing's ever as bad as it seems. Congrats for the A too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I chose to save some money instead of going to a gig this week that I've been looking forward to for awhile. I see this as something positive.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Went out for coffee with my dad today. I wish I could see him more often. Talking to him is better than any therapy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went to parachuting school and completed my first solo jump!

The instructor called me a model student8)

I had partial end cell collapse and a tangled rig. Phew!!


----------



## layitontheline

Helped pack some boxes with gifts for children in South America.

Also, filled the car with gas. Normally my parents always do it but since it was empty and they are out of town, I had no choice and had to face my fear. It wasn't as life-changing as I hoped.


----------



## heyJude

Made a phone call to get my atm card activated and spoke to a real live person. I did not feel anxious at all.


----------



## origami potato

I had a good birthday yesterday even if my bf was thousands of miles away. That and I gave my dog a bath today! Yay for fluffy butt!


----------



## steelmyhead

I ran in a 5k/10k.


----------



## HarrietTheSpy

I stayed in bed late and talked to my husband


----------



## origami potato

HarrietTheSpy said:


> I stayed in bed late and talked to my husband


Aw so sweet! <3


----------



## foodie

I went to church after batterling with anxiety about not going because I wouldnt know what to say to these people basically my SA. I realized that I'm going to start thinking as SA as a person like a negative ***** in my head that wont go away and telling me not to do social things because i will suck at them im going to just tell the ***** to "shut the **** up". TAKE THAT ANXIETY!


----------



## alte

I learned to juggle 3 tennis balls comfortably using my left hand (I am left handed). Now, I should focus my energies on something more useful, like studying:roll


----------



## origami potato

I just checked my grades and wow! I actually got a B on my last math test!! You seriously don't know how happy I am to have seen that! I sucks at the math.


----------



## Nelly

Dont really know if it would be considered good, but today really early in the morning I went to my backyard preparing my stuff to study . The weather was sunny and normal I went outside to get a few more things and when I went out being indoors only like for one minute it was raining and there was a double rainbow above the neighbor's home!!! WTF!

I was paralyzed for a moment thinking to myself how in such a short time did the weather manage to change so abruptly and on top of that a beautiful rainbow?

I took some shots . Felt refreshed to keep studying ..









Also, I swear I saw my dog in two places at once at midmorning !! I saw her running past me but away and close to the fence to the right , but it couldnt be because she was sitting to my left around the garden so what the hell did I see? It had the same height and her golden yellow hair appearance however it seemed to be blurred but very real and touchable ! I think I went into the twilight zone for a moment there lol!!!


----------



## Belshazzar

Found $20 on the ground! :boogie


----------



## Belshazzar

alte said:


> I learned to juggle 3 tennis balls comfortably using my left hand (I am left handed). Now, I should focus my energies on something more useful, like studying:roll


Getting three balls down is the hardest part. Try four next!


----------



## BuzzAldrin

My cousin had her baby  
A little boy. :clap


----------



## BrokenDiamond

^Congrats 

I found this forum just when I really needed it


----------



## alte

Belshazzar said:


> Getting three balls down is the hardest part. Try four next!


I am still not completely comfortable with 3 balls. I can't keep on going for more than 5-10 seconds. Problem is my throws are occasionally wayward and I have to make extra effort to catch these wayward throws.. interrupts the rhythm heh.
Do you juggle? I read that juggling for 30 minutes a day over 3 months can result in increased brain growth in the area of the brain that is responsible for coordination and sensing movement.


----------



## Nelly

had a nice long relaxed talk with a professional about changing careers and then she advised me to get some rest cause I guess I looked tired or something...going to sleep now . Night everyone !


----------



## Lateralus

Got a new hockey stick and scored 4 goals with it in its first game of use


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

New slippers.

Kuchaaa!


----------



## Grapefruits

I took my vitamins today.


----------



## Emptyheart

I called my dad back after ignoring his calls for the past month and a half.
He wasn't mad.


----------



## steelmyhead

I donated some blood today. It wasn't so bad.


----------



## plastics

Well really this is from yesterday but..

Someone asked me if I was Irish for some reason, and then said I have a pretty face. It was slightly strange, but nice anyway.

Then I did something stupid, in which the customer thought I was stupid and I think my coworker did too, but I didn't dwell on it, and now I don't even care about it. Usually I dwell on that stuff for days. So oh well!


----------



## layitontheline

Yesterday I had a good long laugh with my mom. Oh man. Thanks ANTM and girls on rollerblades who can't stay up :lol


----------



## mooncake

I went along to an interview (if you could call it that - I was in and out in about 10 minutes!) in a charity shop today, after I had applied to do some voluntary work. And I'll be starting my first afternoon on saturday! I'm sure it will be quite a challenge for me, since I've never actively put myself out there like this before, but now I'm suprisingly quite excited about it as it's the first time I've actually gone through with something like this (after thinking about it but always just putting it off :roll). So, I'm feeling quite proud of myself!

Just hope I don't end up bringing home more clutter than I actually sell... knowing me that'll be a challenge.


----------



## Northern Lights

I did quite well at an assessment at work today. I've been very nervous all week about today's event and now I'm really glad I got it out of my way. :yes


----------



## miminka

Watched an hour of _Jerry Springer_ and _Maury_ with my dearest sister. Had some good laughs...


----------



## Grapefruits

I turned in three assignments today.


----------



## estse

Crush girl called me handsome.

I also got her to say a word that got my libido back on track.


----------



## NoDirectionHome

Mercurochrome said:


> Crush girl called me handsome.
> 
> I also got her to say a word that got my libido back on track.


Nice!

I can't top that one, but I did manage to get back in touch with an old friend today. I'd seen her a few times and she told me to call/text her, so I finally did and it seems like we're going to hang out sometime soon. :yes I miss my old friends.


----------



## leafs121688

Ok well this didn't happen today, it was a while ago actually, but it made me feel really good . I went to a Leafs (NHL hockey team) autograph signing and got a poster and flag signed by one of the players that looks like he'll be something special as his career goes on.


----------



## accepting myself

I had a nice quiet morning all to myself ;-)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Performance review all good, Phew!


----------



## Steve123

I got paid today... and mangos.


----------



## kiirby

Got pulled over with a couple of mates last night. Had a fair bit of bud on us, car stank of smoke, policeman just came up, asked why we were driving that late, said I looked baked, and walked off. I can't express how much respect I have for easygoing cops.


----------



## Cheeky

Got first 2 seasons of Big Bang Theory to watch.

:heartSheldon :heart


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

I chatted with a long-time friend..it was short but fun


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Surfed the last evening before daylight savings comes a robbing!

It was pumping. 

Talked to a couple of cute surfer girls as well, surfing girls rock my boat big time.

Got my costume sorted for tomorrow nights party, and I'm going skydiving in the morning ahh all is well in the land of Jimmy.


----------



## ShyFX

I moved most of my stuff into my place! It's ballin, yo.


----------



## steelmyhead

I baked something good for dinner tonight. I thought it was pretty creative.


----------



## AussiePea

Cheeky said:


> Got first 2 seasons of Big Bang Theory to watch.
> 
> :heartSheldon :heart


haha he is so awesome, best show on tv imo.


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend told me I make a very good partner and would be really happy for me if I get into another relationship. I like the former comment because my conditions always make me feel inadequate in that area. Not sure about the latter comment because I would be very jealous and insecure if she found someone, so I don't understand it.

She also told me she found me very attractive. I was surprised because I thought she felt the opposite these days. She said that's just the way my mind works.


----------



## foe

This sounds lame but I haven't woke up at 10AM in months, possibly about a year. I feel so fresh.... :yay

Might go get some Chinese food in a few minutes. Maybe go to Barnes and Noble later on. I just feel like going somewhere.


----------



## Toad Licker

Football is on today. :yay


----------



## Gorillaz

was at a party and started chatting to this pretty cute girl. The conversation didn't end in 30 seconds and went somewhat well. I ended up walking her back to my house to chill for a bit (not what it sounds like, another 5 people came over too). Nothing actually happened though, but I did get her number. Feels good that I'm not 100% socially awkward.


----------



## layitontheline

Bought a winter jacket finally and enough bras to last me until death. And the weather is beautiful today! Crisp but sunny.


----------



## Cheeky

Spent $800 on clothes in less than 3 hours today.


----------



## Cheeky

layitontheline said:


> Bought a winter jacket finally and enough bras to last me until death. And the weather is beautiful today! Crisp but sunny.


The 2 things left on my list!
I hate bra shopping.


----------



## huh

Cheeky said:


> Spent $800 on clothes in less than 3 hours today.


Dang...I thought I spent a lot when I had to pay $195 on clothes today..lol.


----------



## King Moonracer

Nothing....I had a dream last night that I had slightly less anxiety with my old highschool peers.. I didn't really have friends in highschool.... Wow I'm really I'm bicthing mode tonite... Well in the dream I could almost be myself, buy I could song infront of them.... I love music, it's the only thing that keeps me goin.


----------



## theJdogg

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Surfed the last evening before daylight savings comes a robbing!
> 
> It was pumping.
> 
> Talked to a couple of cute surfer girls as well, surfing girls rock my boat big time.
> 
> Got my costume sorted for tomorrow nights party, and I'm going skydiving in the morning ahh all is well in the land of Jimmy.


Sweet. Surfer girls always look cute in the pics. I don't know any surfer girls, being landlocked, but know a few boarders. Only three or four more weeks until there's enough snow for the slopes to open. Can't wait. Are you in New Zealand or something?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Got some research done on guitar and recording equipment and software. I also learned a new song (though very simple..)


----------



## Northern Lights

I just accepted a friend's invitation to celebrate New Year's with him in Dublin. :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75

Northern Lights said:


> I just accepted a friend's invitation to celebrate New Year's with him in Dublin. :boogie


Yee hah, go girl - Happy New Year to YOU! :yay

I found my eyeglasses - I just forgot where I put them :lol.


----------



## Northern Lights

millenniumman75 said:


> Yee hah, go girl - Happy New Year to YOU! :yay
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I actually studied.


----------



## Green Eyes

The clothes I ordered 2 weeks ago arrived today. And they fit good.


----------



## Lasair

I did it - I did the role play, it was recorded and in front of the class but I did it with little anxiety.....:yes


----------



## Citrine

Onion Rings....mmmmm :b


----------



## Lasair

bignate said:


> I actually studied.


Thats what I need to do!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Worked ten solid hours today with a stinking hangover.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Had the second date with the girl I met on OkCupid. We went for some ice cream at a coffee shop and then came over to my place which is close to the coffee shop. No big surprise I was nervous but so was she. I think we both quite enjoyed each other's company and we had our first kiss. A few first kisses. I am feeling quite happy right now.


----------



## Lasair

Deathinmusic said:


> Had the second date with the girl I met on OkCupid. We went for some ice cream at a coffee shop and then came over to my place which is close to the coffee shop. No big surprise I was nervous but so was she. I think we both quite enjoyed each other's company and we had our first kiss. A few first kisses. I am feeling quite happy right now.


Aw that sounds lovely - I bet your over the noon, it's a nice feeling! Hope it keeps going well for you!


----------



## Deathinmusic

jhanniffy said:


> Aw that sounds lovely - I bet your over the noon, it's a nice feeling! Hope it keeps going well for you!


Thank you.


----------



## Steve123

steelmyhead said:


> I baked something good for dinner tonight. I thought it was pretty creative.


 Something? I have to know what this is!


----------



## Steve123

Work was busy today, I like busy days.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Not really today. It's more like the last week and a half. Turns out my friend from work who I had a crush on actually liked me as well. We hung out a few times after work and then he told me he liked me. We became an official couple on Saturday night. This morning I woke up next to him on my sofa after a night of watching my "It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia" dvds.


----------



## Lasair

I learn't how to give injections!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

jhanniffy said:


> I learn't how to give injections!


Nifty, what kind? Like intravenous, sub cut, intrathecal, intra-muscular, intra ocular:sus?


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## Space Ghost

Got some sweaters i ordered 2 days ago, Ate some cookies, About to eat macoronies,


----------



## Nelly

My goodness ! I am doing a deep search on my ancestors from Canary Islands, looking for my grand grand father who immigrated to Cuba where he met my grand grand mother and I think I found him on a passenger list with the ship name and date but now I am wondering if he could be a descendant from the original guanches in Tenerife because he has been described to me as a tall blond with greenish/blueish eyes which matches the physical descriptions of these indians which by the way is not really the usual race you would find in Spain.

Researching a little bit about the guanches I found a cave painting that is JUST like the triangular geometrical shape that comes up in many of my paintings and dreams.Amazing! Actually I think its him who has been contacting me in my dreams, because of the elements coincide . I have to keep researching, the history of Spain fascinates me!


----------



## Still Waters

I bought a gorgeous painting today! It was waaay too pricey but I could not get it out of my mind. I'm almost always thrifty and careful with my money-but it absolutely haunted me,it dazzles!! As I was driving home I kept checking the rearview mirror and thinking "Please don't rear end me-you'll ruin the painting"!! The little old man from next door is always offering to help me,he came over and with much measuring and checking-hung it over my couch. Of course now,the other artwork in the room looks downright shabby-so I think I'll be on a bit of a hunt to find suitable accompaniment. It is not practical or useful except in it's beauty and I think that is at least in part,precisely why I needed it just now.


----------



## shadowmask

Got a letter from unclaimed property stating I have $447 waiting for me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Nelly said:


> My goodness ! I am doing a deep search on my ancestors from Canary Islands, looking for my grand grand father who immigrated to Cuba where he met my grand grand mother and I think I found him on a passenger list with the ship name and date but now I am wondering if he could be a descendant from the original guanches in Tenerife because he has been described to me as a tall blond with greenish/blueish eyes which matches the physical descriptions of these indians which by the way is not really the usual race you would find in Spain.
> 
> Researching a little bit about the guanches I found a cave painting that is JUST like the triangular geometrical shape that comes up in many of my paintings and dreams.Amazing! Actually I think its him who has been contacting me in my dreams, because of the elements coincide . I have to keep researching, the history of Spain fascinates me!


Looks like a toblerone with a praline centre.

I had a dream about that once.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I have seen the girl I'm dating on 4 different days and our first date was 6 days ago. I think it's safe to say we have hit it off. I'm so happy right now. :heart


----------



## Shizuko

I've been feeling a little bit better this week than the past few weeks. My friend finally came around, now we are talking like old times again!


----------



## ratbag

I went out for Halloween with my friend and a bunch of her friends that I don't know, and she told me they liked me and want to hang out again! 

All this time I thought I was being thoroughly creepy.:clap


----------



## steelmyhead

I bought a nice shirt. I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## thewall

I found out I got a B on the finance exam I took yesterday, I seriously thought I failed that thing and was going to be happy to get a C. Also, I got an A on the stats test I took tonight. All while running on 4 hours of sleep and only a few hours of studying. ow ow!


----------



## adsf321dsa

Lots of good stuff happened today. I beat the living crap out of my sales goal at work and was told I could have all of the hours I wanted during the winter. 
During my break, my boyfriend told me that he'd just dropped my laptop off with a friend who could fix it.
Made dinner plans with my friends for tomorrow night.
Got a nice nap after work, then unpacked from my recent move.


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend didn't moan at me at all this time during my recent breakdown and is demonstrating great tolerance; even to the extent she said she wants me to get into another relationship because she thinks it would make me happy, despite it also hurting her, and trying to give me ideas. I explained I've never sought a relationship before and have no intention of trying to get into one. I toyed with the idea of one day being a complete recluse and not seeing other humans, but think I would become more beast than human, who are beings largely defined by particular social connections and behaviours.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out today.


----------



## layitontheline

Called and activated my Visa. Felt awkward when he rambled on for five minutes about some offer while my card was getting activated, and at the end I just said "No thanks." I know that's the routine though.


----------



## glitterfish

My Dad got the all clear from the hospital


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I booked tomorrow off to go surfing with my buddy on his B'day and the forcast looks great.

Woo!


----------



## au Lait

First day of group therapy went great :boogie


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

I made a phone call and survived! Professor also talked to me in class and I responded without feeling too anxious.


----------



## heyJude

Forced myself to start an IM conversation with a certain person who is on my msn. The convo went great and I even scored a number! :clap


----------



## stranger25

*GED came.......*


----------



## Green Eyes

I went to the gym alone for the first time today. (I always go with my mom)


----------



## OrbitalResonance

I finally got the guts to sigh up for a therapist


----------



## Toad Licker

A twofer today, the sun is out and football is on. :yay


----------



## foe

Yesterday, I went to JFK to pick up my mother and brother. First time leaving Mass all year long. Pretty much had to sleep all day today after the long drive to NYC and back.. LOL


----------



## miminka

Finished both of my school assignments. And _Love in the Time of Cholera_ so I can finally read something for pleasure.


----------



## odd_one_out

Wireless router packed up today. My friend's off work and did not have a relaxing morning as a result of running to the shop round the corner to buy me a new one and then trying to set it up.

Although I hadn't done it before I tried to help but wasn't given room. She was flipping out with stress because it wouldn't work. While she ran out to the shop again, I set up everything and reconfigured settings on all the computers and had it working within 10 mins. Confirms I'm not as stupid as I think. This would always happen at work when I was a technician. I'd fix the stuff when the other techs couldn't almost as soon as they'd left the room.


----------



## pita

Daylight savings time went and ****ed right off.


----------



## Cheeky

pita said:


> Daylight savings time went and ****ed right off.


Seriously!


----------



## cresentmoon

I wasn't late for school this morning and my teacher postponed an assignment.


----------



## Cheesecake

I practiced my guitar a bit today, so maybe I improved by an unnoticable amount.


----------



## Hello22

Didnt have a panic attack at work, which i was expecting to have, happy days!!


----------



## steelmyhead

Made it home again, and watched some netflix.


----------



## AussiePea

Coilovers! wooo.


----------



## leafs121688

I've started writing in a journal. I don't know if it will work or not but hopefully writing down my innermost feelings doesn't make me feel worse about those feelings. It may be a good thing to write down some stuff so that if I do go back to my psych I can just be like HERE! READ!


----------



## Toad Licker

Going to get out of the house today, just out to look at cd's but it's better than nothing I guess.


----------



## odd_one_out

Internet provider didn't help at all and said there were no more problems their end even though I still had no access. I don't trust anything they say anymore. My friend checked my router today and could access the internet. I'm not sure what's going on and don't trust it so won't return for another 2 days, but it pleases me that it spontaneously came back.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Played wise wizards before going out last night.

Level eight.

Oh how I danced!

Almost drowned today, this is good because of the _almost_.


----------



## odd_one_out

I knew it!


----------



## caflme

Wow - that was really interesting... thanks for posting.


----------



## jimmiow

I broke up with my girlfriend! Been wanting to for a while but was too worried about not getting laid again. but i did it. woo for me. be strong.


----------



## Giraffe

I'm finally starting to see the fruits of the meditation I've been doing for the past couple weeks. I was able to defuse a situation that would usually cause me anxiety today by focusing on being present and by noticing/counteracting the physical symptoms of anxiety as they arose.


----------



## thewall

I finally got a computer desk and an office chair. 

Wow, that's actually pretty lame.


----------



## Hello22

My psychiatrist doubled my antidepressant dosage (Woohoo) and she said i am finally ready for CBT, double wooo!


----------



## HenryM

I just got a new job


----------



## caflme

The three of us are going on a road trip and I woke up in a good mood and relaxed. We are taking my son to a few museums/state parks that will be closed down soon so that he can experience them and we can take pictures.

The first one is the John Gorrie Museum in Apalachicola, Florida

http://www.floridastateparks.org/johngorriemuseum/default.cfm

and the Constitutional Convention Museum in Port St Joe, Florida

http://www.exploresouthernhistory.com/portstjoe4.html

It will be an all day drive... but  I don't have to do the driving. It should be a peaceful, fun and relaxed trip as I've arranged for it to have no timetable and we don't have to be back at any set time.

Looking forward to it and so is my son.


----------



## Green Eyes

I got my copy of the new album of Josh Groban today! It made me smile so much. I'm listening to it now and it's amazing!


----------



## AussiePea

Great evening, progressing over SA, and the hard work that goes into doing so really is worthwhile in the end. You can all do it, you can all achieve it


----------



## heyJude

Made a 100% on the past two precal quizzes.


----------



## odd_one_out

My stay at my friend's parents' ended today. Am already much more relaxed - they were too intense in looking out for me. My friend's being nicer than usual due to missing me. When watching the news she also said she'd be my partner even if I were facially disfigured. Hehe. She's so similar to me sometimes.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Messaged another girl on OkCupid. Started seeing that it's not the end of the world if I get rejected or if things don't work out. The thought of going on a date with someone else now seems exciting and appealing, even though I obviously have a lot of fears about it as well. Whatever happens, happens. I will not be defeated.


----------



## popeet

Called the director of a school department on the phone. This is a big deal since I barely speak the language here. Talked to her, but totally messed up. Talked to her anyway and didn't ruminate about it afterward. Fixed problem with feeling held back in my exams and got cleared to take the next two exams and finish this language program by the end of December.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I started feeling sore!
I saw my little cousin.
I didn't get really nervous about anything at work (something usually makes me nervous enough to heat up but not today)!


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

After a week of looking with no results, tonight I found 4 jobs to apply to that are right up my alley.
Adderall saved the day again and I got caught up on anything social online.
I took care of my chores that I had been putting off all week.
I did great on a calculus 2 test!


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's trip away for a week this month got cancelled. She's now going to book that week off work to spend with me instead!


----------



## themoth

Finished my x-mas shopping!


----------



## Cheeky

themoth said:


> Finished my x-mas shopping!


Damn you, woman! :teeth

I'll be out there x-mas eve with all the men lol


----------



## millenniumman75

I finally raked the leaves and mowed the yard. Now the snow will have an easier time covering up the shorter grass this winter.


----------



## miminka

Going to Sushi Delight with my friend for dinner soon... then we'll watch some Alec Guiness movies after. I'm going to have a nice weekend.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The arse end of Hurricane Tomas left the northwest coast of Ireland with some lovely clean swells today, four foot of glassy 9°C water. 

I even caught a few.

Also episode two of "the walking dead" just finished downloading. And It's nearly bedtime, That show kicks butt.

Got some college work done today at last.


----------



## Dub16

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> The arse end of Hurricane Tomas left the northwest coast of Ireland with some lovely clean swells today.


It was the gayest storm in history. Weather warnings and numpty-heads on the radio telling us to stay indoors and stock up on cans of heinz spaghetti hoops. 
End result: Nothin. Even me bird-table didnt fall over. So disappointed.

Make a movie aboot that yee hollywood muppets.


----------



## Dub16

myhalo123 said:


> I watched 4 geese come in, circle around and land in this pond. I don't know why, but for me that is one of the greatest things to watch. Perfect symmetry and harmony. Wonderful.
> 
> (Then I got depressed and wished I was a goose. :wtf)


Dunno why, but yer post reminded me of Tony Soprano and his obsession with the ducks that landed in his pool.

I remember being a wee kid and there were some wood-pigeons nesting in the trees in our garden.
I was fascinated by them. I used to climb up the adjacent tree and watch them building the nest.
I kept my distance and watched every wee step.
One morning I climbed up and saw these 3 shiney pearly white eggs.
I was so happy. 
The only time I interfered was this one day when there were two magpies trying to nick the eggs. I shook the tree really hard and the magpies flew away.
Every morning before school I woild climb the adjacent tree and check that everything was ok.
Usually the female pigeon was there sitting on the nest.
One Saturday morning I went to climb the tree to make sure everything was ok and when I got to the bottom of the tree I saw 3 little dead chicks.
I was heart-broken.
No idea what happened. But i saw the wee dead birds and my heart sank.
I had been very careful not to interfere with the nest. Cried my socks off.
Nature is pretty stunning at times. And its cruel at the same time.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Had a good day at work. Now I'm home with my boyfriend. (He works with me and he comes over most nights after work.) We're drinking some wine and getting ready to watch Harry Potter.


----------



## millenniumman75

I raked leaves in my backyard.....three large yard bags full - I was surprised it took three....I even compressed the leaves.
....then I mowed the yard in record time 30 minutes....usually takes me 40-45.
...ate pizza for dinner.
...ran 5 1/2 miles (a day late, but I fought to squeeze in the fourth run this week). I need to get that back on track.

.....I did a lot of work. My back didn't suffer too much, but I got a blister on my hand and a cut on the bottom of one of my toes.


----------



## Tall Steph

I have the most amazing boyfriend ever. That's what happened today.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I'm trying really hard to be positive right now...something good that happened, I had a good night's sleep lol


----------



## Toad Licker

Only bright spot for today is that football is on, I'd go into it further but this is the positive thinking forum so...


----------



## Deathinmusic

Asked out ANOTHER girl. Got ANOTHER "yes". Hey, this is kinda awesome. haha


----------



## liso

I ate a fortune cookie and my fortune read I will be reunited with an old friend. Wow, I sound pathetic but I would love for that to happen. Please fortune cookie let it happen!!!!


----------



## Sabreth

Tall Steph said:


> I have the most amazing boyfriend ever. That's what happened today.


I would just like to take this time to thank the creator of SAS. Without you I may have never found the most perfect girl in the world.

Thank you.


----------



## Cheeky

I'm going home to Halifax next week for the first time in 3 years. For a crappy reason overall but should still be able to get out and see some actual real life friends lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Worked my butt off with the John McLean of all headaches.

I felt like such a badass dispensing all of those drugs :um


----------



## Gorillaz

just scored a copy of Zelda Ocarina of Time on n64


----------



## TheDaffodil

I made it through the day. That's good.


----------



## Giraffe

I (moderately) kicked that exam's butt!


----------



## macaw

Managed to talk to people in an MMO without getting scared. Even got to defeat a boss with them. c: A good end to the evening...


----------



## steelmyhead

All my bills are paid for now.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went for a swim after work and had a chat with the lady who works on reception, she loaned me these badass pair of spiderman goggles. 

I'd forgotten my "my little pony" ones


----------



## odd_one_out

Despite being so zoned out and reactive last night it scared my friend and having a breakdown in private, my mind pulled itself from that place and completed important tasks today. My friend reckons I've something related to PTSD and is amazed how much I can still function.


----------



## caflme

I've accepted that I need to stay on my antidepressant med even though it bothers my stomach. I went off of it two weeks ago and though my stomach was better I was all over the place and unfocused and over-emotional and blowing things out of proportion. 

Sorry for the crazy posts ... feeling back to normal now... whatever normal is... saner and more controlled feelings.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Mainly that my Dad got early retirement, so now he can just hang out with my mum all the time forever, he's only 57.

Um I smiled at a couple of cute girls and started a conversation with five random strangers today in town.

Things are looking good.


----------



## Lasair

I wasn't given out to


----------



## Gorillaz

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Mainly that my Dad got early retirement, so now he can just hang out with my mum all the time forever, he's only 57.
> 
> Um I smiled at a couple of cute girls and started a conversation with five random strangers today in town.
> 
> Things are looking good.


nice man!

I just my midterms back and am somewhat happy with my marks.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I had a very good night's sleep (which I haven't had in a long time due to constant anxiety) and one of the best dreams I've ever had, it involved some quarreling but in the end it was pleasant.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Therapy, hanging out with a friend for a while, and something good that WILL happen in a few hours: seeing Imogen Heap live.


----------



## ont6

slept great


----------



## Toad Licker

My dad is coming over to visit today.


----------



## pita

Boss told me she was glad she hired me.


----------



## TheDaffodil

My stomach didn't hurt as much today so I could do a full workout! And I have an appetite again.


----------



## Nelly

I finished a task in a very short time...


----------



## bbarn

initiated conversation with a classmate today whom i dont usually talk to. It felt really good, i just went for it and stopped my conscious from telling me not to.


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

Hung out with a friend at a bar, trying to get more used to that sort of scene. Talked to his friends without feeling awkward.


----------



## au Lait

Had such a fun time tonight :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## shadowmask

I didn't get dead.


----------



## odd_one_out

I just received an application for the PA job I advertised. It wasn't good because the applicant was suitable but because it made me chuckle. 

She gave the impression she was randomly applying for such carer jobs. For instance she emphasised her experience with children and said she can change nappies if that's necessary, lol.

She doesn't drive, which I need, and admitted to once being caught shoplifting. Knowing my luck that'll be the only applicant. At least it was amusing.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

My super successful big brother passed the postgrad exams to get into medical school.

I need to up my game.


----------



## thewall

Weed drought is over. :yay


----------



## FateFilter

thewall said:


> Weed drought is over. :yay


That's great! Planning to share?


----------



## Nelly

A carnival was in town and I went into a bazillion rides until my body was too tired from all the adrenaline rush and being way too high up in the air. I felt weird on the starship gravity ride because of all the pressure in my neck, but the rest of them were exiting and I had lots of fun and im planning to go again before they leave this place.

Its nice to get a break from my doom!


----------



## layitontheline

Went to liquor store by myself for first time. Now that I've overcome that fear I expect to go there a lot more frequently. I coulda done without seeing the bill, though.


----------



## leonardess

I finally used crimp beads and their covers and now everything's a-ok.


----------



## Still Waters

Quite the unusual circumstance for me-I've had such a fun,exciting night-even though I'm tired I don't want to go to bed. I don't want this feeling to end.-


----------



## leonardess

^ hey, that's great!


----------



## Still Waters

^Aww,thanks,you're sweet! See,the good things just keep coming!!


----------



## foe

My younger sister and mother are on speaking terms again. :clap


----------



## GunnyHighway

Well, this happened yesterday, so I'm breaking the rules. :hide

Anyways, I actually had a conversation with one of the girls at work. She's really intimidating because she's much taller than me and she's pretty beautiful. But, I did it.


----------



## OregonMommy

I slept in until 9 a.m.!!  Felt gooood.


----------



## odd_one_out

I received a nice compatible kiss from my friend today. Because it leaves me cold I later watched a guy ahem movie.


----------



## lonelyjew

Just got a call from my parents, my school's medical school just sent me an interview invitation . Hopefully they'll be willing to let me reschedule it, they put it an hour and a half before what will likely be hardest final exam.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I cooked a good meal. I also baked a cake.


----------



## epril

I went to a park and enjoyed a walk and a beautiful waterfall!


----------



## odd_one_out

I received a surprise gift from my friend. A book on the solar system. I said "You like me". She said "I do indeed". Me:"Why you like me?". Her:"Cos ur coool". Whatever floats your boat :].


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Someone told me I was pretty hardcore.

Kind of lame I know,

But I liked it.


----------



## Kanashi

Feeling great today. Got a diploma for best project at school and best presentation... Beating all those extroverts is really a priceless feeling


----------



## layitontheline

I shoved popcorn into my mouth at the theatre without worrying that people were staring at me in disgust. I gorged on cheesy fries at the same time. And I drank a pop for the first time in ages. Oh so bad for me, but it was worth it.


----------



## Sindelle

I watched Pirates of the Caribbean again today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got to see the pictures my siblings & I had taken for the parents as a Christmas gift. The one we're getting framed and engraved is very "look at how innocent we are".


----------



## silentcliche

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Someone told me I was pretty hardcore.
> 
> Kind of lame I know,
> 
> But I liked it.


You are hardcore, bro. You jump out of planes and hit the ground running. That's prototypical badassery right there.


----------



## caflme

I learned to fillet and pan fry fish.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Got my final school grades today. Very happy with the results. I'll receive my diploma in a couple of weeks. 

Also, me and this girl set a time for our first date tomorrow night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm #1 on the local Reverbnation jazz charts, there's not much competition but still, it's nice, people are listening


----------



## Gorillaz

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm #1 on the local Reverbnation jazz charts, there's not much competition but still, it's nice, people are listening


awesome man


----------



## Cheeky

My dog's liver is responding well to medication =) His levels are just about back in normal range after only 1 month! ****, at least one of us is healthy lol


----------



## MattFoley

I came home to a washing machine that was stopped mid-cycle. I had a bunch of soapy soaking wet clothes on my hands so I'm thinking I'm going to spend the next few hours rinsing and wringing. After kicking the machine for a few minutes I shove my hands into the water and find the clothes are so wedged around the spinner thing that it cant move. So I spend a few more minutes un-wedging and the clothes are in the spin cycle as I type.


----------



## Perception is Reality

I sang my heart out at my house today when my mom had company. I was able to remember the entire fresh prince of bel air song. They told me I should record it and put it on you tube. lol


----------



## tutliputli

I realised that my work never _feels_ like work. Although it's demanding, I enjoy it and I love working one-on-one.


----------



## Lasair

tutliputli said:


> I realised that my work never _feels_ like work. Although it's demanding, I enjoy it and I love working one-on-one.


What do you do?


----------



## Lasair

I got invited to go out for lunch


----------



## Miss Meggie

I saw my therapist for the first time in 3 weeks. Also got my oil changed, so my car has finally stopped beeping at me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I had a great day.

Just really happy and upbeat, I wasn't in the morning at all but after I accepted I was feeling sh*tty and just let it be, everything went superbly.

Not a glitch.


----------



## layitontheline

Called and booked an appointment with only rehearsing it one time. I stumbled all over my words and said an embarrassingly loud "Uhhhlblblblb" type sound, but I don't really care.


----------



## AussiePea

tutliputli said:


> I realised that my work never _feels_ like work. Although it's demanding, I enjoy it and I love working one-on-one.


Few people can truthfully say that, something to be proud of.

I cooked an epic dinner! Not too shabby at this whole cooking thing.


----------



## au Lait

I got my car back from the shop today. :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## goodman

I woke up and I am still alive


----------



## Toad Licker

We didn't get any more snow to add to the dusting we got the night before.


----------



## Witchcraft

Today I had a thought - I'm a nice, lovable person, why do I keep this person locked from everybody else. It really helped, and I think I left good impression on 3 people today, and why wouldn't I? There is nothing wrong with me


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I've been thinking about how I've been a member here for about a year now, and how much has changed since then.

And as slow and painful as progress is, the greater picture of where and who I am now has definitely evolved.

Also I got some new whey protein today and it smells like baileys, and it is just so feckin delicious. Oh I think I'll have one now.


----------



## alte

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Also I got some new whey protein today and it smells like baileys, and it is just so feckin delicious. Oh I think I'll have one now.


That's good. I have tried many different protein shakes and they all had one thing in common, they tasted horrible.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Optimum nutrition gold standard, cookies and cream flavour FYI


----------



## miminka

Someone said I was gorgeous... :blush


----------



## layitontheline

My BMI is 18.2, highest ever. Normal weight is 18.5. I'm almost at my goal weight.


----------



## lazy calm

i had a very brutal pillow fight with my brother


----------



## goodman

Was more talkative and pleasant to the few people around me today


----------



## aBucketandaMop

i actually ate healthy.


----------



## FateFilter

I actually sat down with my family for thanksgiving dinner. And it felt great! I have part of that to thank for klonopin though.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got asked out on a date!

:boogie


----------



## tutliputli

^ :yay

-----

Someone I know has a sister with Asperger syndrome and her mum would like me to work with her. I hope it happens, I'm very excited.


----------



## lazy calm

today at work (in art school) this 7 yo girl came to hug me and said "you smell reeeally good". that was awkward but oh well. children are like drunken *******s.


----------



## Lasair

I didn't go to the shop to buy chocolate.... instead I went to a classmates place to see how her placement was going


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I chatted with my landlord a bit after he did the repairs here & didn't completely freak out


----------



## shadowmask

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I got asked out on a date!
> 
> :boogie


That's awesome! :high5


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got a flu shot and so far I don't have the usual mild allergic reaction around the injection site.
& I painted my nails. I picked out my clothes for tomorrow and made my lunch like a good little lab worker. Cleaned out my fridge. See, usually I'm just a big, unprepared mess.


----------



## layitontheline

Went volunteering on my own. Feel like people always think I'm a loser though. While sitting in the car a girl who works there stared at me, then when a girl opened the door for me I thanked her kindly and she just ignored me. Oh well. Glad I went.


----------



## steelmyhead

I'm crossing my fingers that I fixed my laptop fan.


----------



## ruxul

I actually had a good dinner with my family and grandparents and managed to keep my anxiety to a minimum


----------



## King Moonracer

I've had some kind of mental breakthrough and realized that society isn't real, but just a collective thought in our heads..... Amazing.

Is that the collective unconscious? Have I just rediscovered it? I've heard that term before but never really understood it.


----------



## silentcliche

I'm usually not too good with kids but I was playing with this adorable 3 year old at Thanksgiving. Although it was fun, it kind of put me off wanting to have kids. Where the hell do they get all that energy from?


----------



## RyeCatcher86

I went and took the entrance exam.


----------



## Lasair

I was told I have good communication skills today....I laughed!!


----------



## Lasair

Oh and the late late toy show is about to start....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I got asked out on a date!
> 
> :boogie


Ooh, nice! 

Oh and Crash Medicate, that is awesome!

Happy for everyone actually. Today, I slept in (yay!). Had a nice phone conversation, and I intend to go and decorate someone's tree and eat tamales later. So far, not a bad day at all. And my mind seems to be somewhat clearer today too. Don't know why.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

jhanniffy said:


> I was told I have good communication skills today....I laughed!!


:clap Sweet!


----------



## Ape in space

I discovered a 'trick' to make myself stop worrying about the things I needed to worry about today. My worrying today was very minimal, even though I had something to worry about (not something that 'normal' people would worry about, but it certainly is worrying to me). As a result, I wrote an important email in less than 5 minutes. For me, that is unheard of.


----------



## FateFilter

I found a way to stop feeling so depressed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I think she likes me. It's cool that I can make friends with a few white lies about my boring life if I say the right things at the right time. I kinda hope we don't ever exchange numbers though. It's just nice to talk to someone at work who isn't in their 50's.


----------



## ak2218

Well my SA has been debilitating recently and has taken a toll on me and thanksgiving didnt go too well and I ended up staying home cuz of it while my family went up north but today I did a great job! I pushed myself to go to the mall with my friends and my sis and even though I was really shaky here and there I pulled myself through and even built enough courage to go out to eat afterwards . Im really proud of myself today, I just need to keep it up and I think Ill finally be on the right track again


----------



## Tristeza

I'm feeling good today!

At least online, I have a few meaningful and long conversations. A friend of mine presented me to a girl (online) some weeks ago. We chat occasionally, but yesterday we set a record, from 01:00 AM to 06:00 AM! And the better, when we were saying goodbye, she said "I loooved our conversation, _as always_" :boogie

But this is not everything! In about two weeks, it'll be my birthday, and hers will be in one week. In the weekend between them, I'll be at our city (I'm living in another city), so I just asked her: "What about giving a party together?"... I was just joking, but she said "Yes, it's a great idea!". And complemented "Even if we don't make a party, let's do something!". Wow, that was... unexpected! I'm quite nervous, but somewhat happy. I've never thrown a party in my entire life, but maybe this is a chance to start overcoming SA...


----------



## TheDaffodil

I found the perfect kit for my gingerbread house making party! It's a gingerbread village!

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?sku=17736884&

So excited now.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Meeting another girl tomorrow. I just chatted with her for the first time tonight. Has my life changed or what?


----------



## Insanityonthego

Deathinmusic said:


> Meeting another girl tomorrow. I just chatted with her for the first time tonight. Has my life changed or what?


 Great good luck with that! be confident


----------



## Deathinmusic

sophiek said:


> Great good luck with that! be confident


Thank you.  I will definitely try.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The poem in my signature is now official lyrics to a new song, I love the way music makes me feel


----------



## shadowmask

I realized there's nothing exceptional about me or my problems.


----------



## layitontheline

Picked up coffee for a co-worker today. Stupid, but that is something that used to seriously terrify me before. Driving to the coffee place when I don't know where the nearest one from work is. Getting lost and having to turn around. Ordering the coffee. But I offered to do it and it went fine.


----------



## lazy calm

today i teached photography for 15 year old boys and it went well though i had a hangover and had a bit of struggle with my words.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I swam really far under water today, and driving through the ice and snow was kind of exciting.

On a bum note there was dude in the steam room who had a boner, I was the only other person in there and I left pretty hastily when he lay back and asked me how it was going.


----------



## Giraffe

1. I gave a presentation with minimal anxiety before, during, or after.

2. I'm learning about existentialism and am trying hard to embrace the freedom to which I am condemned. It's quite a nice feeling!


----------



## joesmo

So I had this "game face" training at my new job that was like 5 hours. It involved role playing various work place scenarios in front of allot of my employees and my manager. I'm so proud of myself for totally holding it together and rely doing a good job. At the beginning I was quite nervous, but by the end I wasn't too anxious at all. I consider this a major success and leap forward for me!


----------



## layitontheline

I genuinely laughed at work with a customer for perhaps the first time ever.


----------



## Emptyheart

I wish I had something good to share.


----------



## efm88

I finally decided that I want to leave the job that is making me miserable, and I took the first step of updating my resume.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I cleaned out my car and found

£5.50 in change

Two uneaten protein bars

Four pairs of scissors??

And a halloween costume.

I just left all the crap stuff in a McDonalds trashcan and didn't buy anything.

Yea **** you ronald!!


----------



## Insanityonthego

going jogging for an hour


----------



## tutliputli

I got a phone call I'd been waiting for and things are going to plan. :yay


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Nice one Toots!

:high5


----------



## themoth

I made brownies...!


----------



## FateFilter

I got some long overdue paperwork done.


----------



## Hello22

Stood up for myself this evening at work, when some jackass was trying to make my job harder for no reason. I wasn't it the slightest bit aggressive or anxious, and spoke in an assertive tone.
Got my point across in a clear, concise manner, and the man looked like a fool. 

Cool as a cucumber, oh yaaa!


----------



## Cheeky

I tried ice wine for the first time ever and fell in love. Uh-oh.


----------



## xxdreamergirl

I got put in a focus group with two people that I have never talked to before and it went amazingly. I didn't feel as akward or uncomfortable as I thought I would, we got a lot of work done, and I am even tempted to say I enjoyed the 30 minute experience.  Huge victory considering the last couple weeks I've had.


----------



## ak2218

Well i built up enough courage to go out with a few of my friends today and everything turned out pretty well


----------



## mcmuffinme

I've gone out in public and read two days in a row. It's not huge, but it makes me feel productive.


----------



## layitontheline

Got up early and read


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Had a nice relaxing steam and sauna.


----------



## tigerlilly

i FINALLY replaced my stolen ipod, with the new zune HD. it's so awesome! just gotta wait for it to charge.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ The zunes are good!

I managed to pick up the phone and call someone without procrastinating for 5 hours about it. Rather chuffed!


----------



## tutliputli

^ Woo! :yay

-------

I arranged to meet a girl who has Asperger syndrome tomorrow. If it all goes well I'll be able to start working with her soon and will be self-employed


----------



## tutliputli

Thank you!  :yay


----------



## iShine

Hmm, well, since I already made a topic about the other one, I'll say another one:

My best friend made me laugh the hardest I've laughed in a while.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

After procrastinating about it forever I was forced out of the house today & went by my bro's to drop off some discs & chill, it went well. I wasn't overly anxious on the transit trips there & back & we just chilled, jammed, talked, & ate. It was a nice day out


----------



## layitontheline

I had a great day with my niece. It's so nice to feel like a capable auntie. I love my fun-loving and humourous personality around her and wish I could be that way around everyone. And my fear of driving is basically gone.


----------



## shadowmask

My boss decided to hire me full time. Also he said I'm "a damn good worker, one of the best we've had". That was...nice. And weird.


----------



## Insanityonthego

shadowmask said:


> My boss decided to hire me full time. Also he said I'm "a damn good worker, one of the best we've had". That was...nice. And weird.


That's great! I'm sure he meant it. 

Went jogging in the park (travelling in two days)


----------



## kiirby

I was nice to a patient at work who the Dentist (my boss) had been screwing around for a bit. We b*tched for a while about her, which is nice, because usually I'm the one who has do deliver bad news about cancelled appointments, so end up receiving most of the blame.

Life's little victories.


----------



## Cheeky

I gave a friend an awesome compliment/pep talk today which made him feel better. It's really hard for me to be that open with people so I am quite happy I was able to today because he really needed it. And it made him so happy that he told me he loves me. Awww friend love :heart


----------



## RJS

Got some work today, which means a little money in my pocket


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went to the dentist.

All good.

I went for a surf,

Fooooookin cold as funk, my wee wee almost disapeared back inside.

Totally worth it though,

Penis!!

Away!!


----------



## pita

Not 'today', technically, but I got 10 books for $6.50 two days ago. Christmas shopping=DONE.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I got myself a job! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## odd_one_out

The power cut didn't last all night this time. I used 2 duvets just in case and (re)discovered how such a weight causes a very restful, deep sleep.


----------



## lazy calm

.


----------



## pita

^ 
I love when that happens.


----------



## layitontheline

E93 said:


> I got myself a job! :yes :yes :yes


Nice  What kind of job?


----------



## Gorillaz

decent night of cruising and music and of course some wreckless driving.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

layitontheline said:


> Nice  What kind of job?


Its just in a clothes shop, I'm super excited :lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I tried a new kind of fruit today!

It's called a pomello, It's pretty moreish stuff!


----------



## steelmyhead

I created a little reading nook in my den. It's totally sweet.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I managed to take a nap. I haven't been able to take a nap in the longest time but finally it happened! Because I'm sick...haha.


----------



## layitontheline

I, uh, cleaned the bathroom. It's all sparkly clean now!


----------



## millenniumman75

I helped a neighbor.


----------



## shadowmask

SA practically nonexistent today, made a decent amount of chit-chat. Still, I fear emotional intimacy and the consequences of rejection, but at least the physical anxiety has subsided. I wish my mind would follow suit.


----------



## AussiePea

Car is fixed and perfect again. Fun.


----------



## fictionz

Ate at a restaurant with my family today for lunch!


----------



## layitontheline

Went to library and read.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I managed to get home through the snow!

Just about.

I had a nice time in work today too, nice peeps. Stayed over in my Uncle and Aunts last night that was good too. Electric blankets..

Who knew?


----------



## Sabriella

Actually happened yesterday, but oh well. Finished my assignment! And it's not due until Friday


----------



## Witchcraft

I was feeling happy most of the day :yay


----------



## Insanityonthego

I love my mom, she's the best esthetician. I get a free $80 pedicure/manicure, facial and wax all for free.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just found out Sepultura is coming to town in May of 2011, Sepultura!!!!!!!!

I've wanted to see them since the first day I heard them, I'm going to that show if it's the last thing I ever do in this life


----------



## Citrine

Presentation done! :yay


----------



## pita

I got the couch train in the morning. Couch-train days are always lucky.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Work went by faster than it did Monday & I had dinner at the grandparents' place.


----------



## Wrangler

I got an amazing gift from someone I care deeply for.


----------



## layitontheline

I made my first compound at work, woot.

And I told him no. Which depresses me, but it's about time I stop being his doormat.


----------



## Toad Licker

My online gaming friend is back on the ame I play after being absent for a week, I know it's not much but when you have so few online friends...


----------



## pita

Public transit may have had a meltdown this morning, but I did not. Hurray!


----------



## miminka

I rented three movies I am rather excited to watch.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Well, somebody stole my sandwich from the work fridge, but I ended up with a better lunch anyway - pity pizza from a coworker!


----------



## silentcliche

I finally feel strong enough to workout again. Now let's make some microtears in these muscles.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my final bit of pay from my spell with Toy's R Us, it's not much but now I won't be completely broke for a short period of time


----------



## whiteXcloud

Told my worst fear to my school's social worker, which ofcourse ended up with the assistant principle finding out. And because of what it is (i feel like puking my guts out atm) they had called home.. no one answered n they left a message... my mom just heard the message. Bad = the actual fear and my mom knowing (which she'll prob tell EVERYONE). Good = I'll finally get help and I won't have to drop my class <333 (really bad truency history...) 
Although I am freaking out cause my mom has an idea why they called and her idea is somewhat right.. although the truth is a wee bit worst >.>


----------



## layitontheline

Bought a bunch of toys for Santas Anonymous.  I don't know how lame it makes me when I'm in a toy store and get excited at the sight of squishy toys and Floam and glittery keychains.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I posted my SAS secret santa present, and not a moment too soon. God speed little letter!

And I did a bunch of new stuff in work, complicated stuff with tubes and needles and baby doses of drugs.

Finished up my prep for a demonstration I have to give tomorrow!

Booya.

Didn't get everything crossed off my list tho!


----------



## Lasair

I have 1,461 words of my 2,000 word essay done and I have two full days left to finish! But referencing is SO annoying!


----------



## alte

I decided to skip a social event, not sure if this type of avoidant behavior is helpful in the long term but for now it feels like an excellent decision.


----------



## sacred

i was short changed and got my money back without hesitation. 

also got yelled at by some little asian women and didnt take it personally and it didnt provoke any anxiety. 

im getting more callous toward people in general and my mental skin is much thicker than it used to be. im making progress!..adapting to the real world.


----------



## tigerlilly

well it was actually yesterday, but close enough. i finally got to see my boyfriend


----------



## VTinOR

I got out of bed this morning


----------



## layitontheline

The mango jasmine candle I bought for my room smells wonderful ^_^


----------



## Lasair

I got complemented on something I fear I'm really bad at


----------



## Laith

Got called in for a job interview at a top, top research facility. Interview is Mon! Whahooo!


----------



## steelmyhead

I added some vodka to my chocolate milk.


----------



## SociallyBroken

steelmyhead said:


> I added some vodka to my chocolate a
> milk.


Awesome!!! :teeth


----------



## New

I got my laptop back today... Free of charge, despite the fact that I broke it and admitted to breaking it in a stupid way. How lucky am I?


----------



## shadowmask

I got paid. I got off work early. I got ID'd for beer AND cigs (wtf) by an uptight clerk, BUT my ride went in and got it for me anyways so I'm still getting hammered nyahhhh :teeth


----------



## odd_one_out

Had a nap on a pillow of bosom then got called special one with face kisses and got made a cup of tea. Does my friend consider me something between that and a partner or more a child? I def. felt a mum moment.


----------



## Gorillaz

scored a hat trick today


----------



## Lasair

Started Christmas shopping and found the coolest present for my brother


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Went for a long walk/hike. Was suitably knackered by the end of it!
Feel very accomplished .


----------



## Emptyheart

I found a crumbled $100 bill in my $20 bill. Time to get those shoes I wanteddddd!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathinmusic

Got invited to a small, fun sounding get-together on christmas day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I recorded a fairly freestyle strings & skins jam which I should be able to make a video out of & a full song later on


----------



## Lasair

I only have 240 words left to write....


----------



## Tristeza

I had a lot of fun with some friends yesterday (technically today :roll), and got invited to go to the beach next weekend, by a new friend :boogie


----------



## LucasM

I woke up in a decent mood, because I didn't dream about a certain female who makes me sad. First time in a while that I have waken up without a panic attack.


----------



## Insanityonthego

electricity was off for two days and I got an electricity boost last night from the neighbors, thank God we were able to cook something.


----------



## odd_one_out

I overcame my moderate breakdown (mixed in with some heartbreak) enough to get a chunk of paperwork completed. I also got an email from someone. :rub


----------



## heyJude

I set up an entire computer desk by myself today. I now have blisters on my fingers from all of the screwing in, but I'm very proud of myself for completing it!


----------



## ak2218

I actually woke up early for a change, excercised and got out of the house  hopefully I carry this behavior on through the week!


----------



## Cheesecake

I got invited out to eat. The food was good. I don't know if I gave a good impression, but at least I got invited.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I posted a new youtube video


----------



## kiasockmonkey

I joined this cool site! =)


----------



## AussiePea

Arrested Development said:


> I will be watching the Geminid shower tonight! :boogie
> 
> Hopefully I will not freeze my parts off!


Didn't know this was happening! Pity it can't be seen from where I am :cry


----------



## Tristeza

A random girl at the street glanced at me and smiled... twice, so it mustn't have been accidental :yes


----------



## kiasockmonkey

Three checks came in the mail...two were power company rebates, and one was for Christmas. I'll be making an unexpected $300 deposit today at the bank:boogie


----------



## FateFilter

I slept in.


----------



## odd_one_out

I think I just got my life back.


----------



## Lasair

went up to the girls house, I felt pretty comfortable - would have stayed for the film but I am working tomorrow!


----------



## millenniumman75

I continue to get long-time needed work done around the house.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I am feeling more optimistic about my future overall and talked to a manager at a restaurant, it's highly likely she might consider me for the job.


----------



## kiasockmonkey

Got a lot done yesterday afternoon/last night...took kiddo to the dentist, picked up dinner, made a deposit at the bank, gassed up the car, and even though it was only about 6 PM (I really start panicking when I'm out of the house after dark, does anyone else do this?!?), I stopped at an adjoining mini-mart/liquor store and bought myself a treat...large coffee from one side and a bottle of Kahlua from the other so I could warm myself up when I got back home. \o/


----------



## quiet0lady

My friend and I signed a lease for a new apartment this morning. Moving out of my parents house again in a week, hopefully for the last time!


----------



## millenniumman75

I made it through a dinner party last night - Paxil withdrawal (nausea/headache) started up, but I took 10mg of Paxil, and an Advil - and was ready to go :lol.


----------



## hickorysmoked

About to eat some chinese food


----------



## kiasockmonkey

^^^

*jealous*


----------



## theJdogg

Survived another grueling finals week. Counting all my summer sessions and many years it took me to graduate(thanks in large part to SA), this was my 18th finals week. I'm getting too old for this ****! I can't believe I'm trying to go back for another 2-3 more years for my masters


----------



## steelmyhead

I got paid


----------



## liso

I got a B in a class I thought I failed


----------



## tigerlilly

i survived my first experience driving on icy roads! walking to my car was the most dangerous part of the trip XD


----------



## AussiePea

^^ I would love to drive on icy roads one day. Sideways action funn!!!!

We had a massive storm at work today, I love a big storm, it makes the atmosphere of the place strange and cool also, specially when it is pitch black at 2pm.


----------



## kiasockmonkey

I'm really struggling with this one today. I should probably just be grateful to be alive and healthy, with a roof over my head, food on the table, blah blah blah...


----------



## thewall

finito!


----------



## Insanityonthego

Slightly more optimistic today and anxiety free right now, it feels awkward. I feel like I could go out right now and socialize normally with strangers.


----------



## FateFilter

I start klonopin again today. Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## AussiePea

Had a fun lengthy chat with one of my friends gf's (not what it sounds like lol). Think we are becoming pretty good friends ourselves which is nice.


----------



## Witchcraft

I went to see a play!!


----------



## Lasair

I got a very good end report and my preceptor was really impressed, I'm proud of myself for doing so well and now I have my Christmas break and the full day to myself tomorrow!


----------



## Insanityonthego

Surprisingly, I had a very nice conversation with my step dad, we used to despise each other but today it almost seemed we could at least "relate". Also, my mind's starting to clear up these days, it's always like in a fog of thoughts, but today I was pleasantly relaxed (more than usual) and anxiety free, I almost feel like I could do any job right now.


----------



## kiasockmonkey

Got a Christmas card from someone I pushed away nearly a year ago. It's nice to find out that not everyone has given up on you...


----------



## Kennnie

i had a good night of sleep


----------



## notna

Two girls tried to talk to me on the way home from school but then I started speed walking (reeealy fast). It's **** I said nothing,Helped with confidence though xD


----------



## odd_one_out

Several things. Got loads done despite fatigue. Friend made me laugh (inside) by blurting out I'd make the perfect spy because it's so hard to read my face even when knowing me well. We actually conversed for a minute today in a reciprocal-like way because I slightly emulated someone sociable I'd seen recently.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I just got my hands on a few beers and I'm happier now. I love how spontaneous I am when I drink....blahhhhh :b talking with my family


----------



## Cheeky

^^ Ohhh good idea!

I found "British" chocolate and candy for my husband's stocking. He's gonna be well chuffed. Wife of the year right here :b


----------



## equiiaddict

My boyfriend and I went out to eat & then went ice skating earlier and had a really fun time. I'm still learning how to skate, and the credit goes to him for teaching me. (He used to play ice hockey so he's pretty good at skating.) I'll be able to skate farther away from the wall eventually. But, I didn't fall today! :boogieThat's a milestone compared to last time...


----------



## Tristeza

Tonight was fun! A friend of mine lost a bet, and me and another friend went to her house, to collect our prize!

Before going to her home, we all stopped at a german restaurant. We :drunk a lot of beer, ate some einsbein, and chatted for hours and hours. After this, she made us what was promised, a delicious lemon pie :9 (it was already 11:00 PM by then XD). It was very late when we finished it, so I went to sleep at this other friend's house (he lives nearby). Oh, and I got invited to go to the cinema with them Wednesday \o/

I still can't believe how well this friendship is working out. She's so different from me! You know the type of person who doesn't stop a second, that is always talking, giggling, and tickling you?? I guess she will be bored with me soon, but for know she said she loved my "calmness" and that it is "very cute" :roll

On a side note, I realized how I need to work more on my politeness. I didn't show to their parents how thankful I was for their hospitality, and missed a lot of opportunities to make some compliments, and say "thank you"s and "I'm sorry"s...


----------



## ak2218

Well I got alot accomplished so far, managed to clean my room it looks 10x better from before lol ud think a tornado came through here :lol. now job hunting hopefully ill get a call from someone soon cuz I NEED MONEY!


----------



## matty

I am going to do something I have never done before. I fear it but I don't want to die wondering.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Drinking beer and listening to the beatles, my so fun filled saturday night.
now jamming to some trance/electronica....


----------



## BlueFogMire

I sent a facebook message to someone I know. All it said was, "Hi, how have you been?" I was so scared. But I DID IT! 
Now that I think about it, why was I so scared? Silly me... :b


----------



## Anothermorningstoner

Drove around on desolate icy roads, eating muffins and getting high.

Not good really.


----------



## odd_one_out

Solved a problem with my code.


----------



## noyadefleur

I cut my own bangs today. I was really nervous I would screw up, but I think they actually turned out really well.


----------



## heyJude

Just found out I made an A in my precalculus course! :boogie:boogieAWESOME!


----------



## odd_one_out

Received very warm greeting with kisses. Friend was cold and slid into bed where I'd been drawing and had amazing (at least for the first 5 mins before overheating) snuggles with no relationship **** or bad coitus to taint it. Best nonspouse someone could ever have. She's my nonSO.


----------



## tutliputli

odd_one_out said:


> Received very warm greeting with kisses. Friend was cold and slid into bed where I'd been drawing and had amazing (at least for the first 5 mins before overheating) snuggles with no relationship **** or bad coitus to taint it. Best nonspouse someone could ever have. She's my nonSO.


That sounds lovely! Amazing snuggles. I could go for some of that.

----------

I got an unexpected (and paid) day off work today.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Mild weather and sunshine happened.


----------



## skywatcher

Successfully made kyuri no nori-maki (Japanese cucumber nori rolls, like sushi). Harder than it sounds.


----------



## miminka

^ Congrats! That is definitely a difficult task.

I talked to my best friend UncategorizedMe for three and a half hours today


----------



## shadowmask

I took my nephew to the mall for a while. My SA was very tame the whole time. I fear I may be compensating it with a false sense of narcissistic superiority, though...but that's for another topic. Anyways...it was fun. He had more fun than I did, but it made me happy. There was some place that let you create your own customized stuffed animals, they even have a machine that puts in the stuffing and you can dress them up in little articles of clothing and insert a sound device. For some reason watching the whole process made me ridiculously sad. I felt like bursting into tears. <_< Then we rode the carousel like six times and made faces at everyone eating in the food court. I would have gone for a seventh but he made me get off. :teeth Yeah...I should really get out more. :blank


----------



## steelmyhead

A toasted sandwich happened.


----------



## Insanityonthego

shadowmask said:


> I took my nephew to the mall for a while. My SA was very tame the whole time. I fear I may be compensating it with a false sense of narcissistic superiority, though...but that's for another topic. Anyways...it was fun. He had more fun than I did, but it made me happy. There was some place that let you create your own customized stuffed animals, they even have a machine that puts in the stuffing and you can dress them up in little articles of clothing and insert a sound device. For some reason watching the whole process made me ridiculously sad. I felt like bursting into tears. <_< Then we rode the carousel like six times and made faces at everyone eating in the food court. I would have gone for a seventh but he made me get off. :teeth Yeah...I should really get out more. :blank


That's sweet  I wish I had a nephew.

Sometimes you gotta cherish the few moments in your life that are worth it.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Just saw Tron Legacy
It's amazing!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Awesome, I really want to go see that movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had company for my walk & it was nice


----------



## scintilla

My stepbrother just woke me up so I wouldn't miss the lunar eclipse (it was cloudy earlier). Very cool, glad I got to see it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

whatsername75 said:


> My stepbrother just woke me up so I wouldn't miss the lunar eclipse (it was cloudy earlier). Very cool, glad I got to see it.


Yeah, it's been great, I've taken 2 walks & may take a final one, not to mention I've just written a poem about it & am working on a song too, inspiring this eclipse as been for me


----------



## kiirby

Well, it was yesterday, but...

A friend came round to my work in the afternoon because my boss is away for the winter so I pretty much just have to answer the phones. Of course as he comes I forget to close the SAS window, so he sees it, and mentions it, and of course I want to run away and hide. But it turns out that he has it too. He was having chest pains at uni, and they were because he has social anxiety. Which perplexes me because he's one of the most socially able people I know. Just goes to show, I guess.

Then we got high and watched nature videos.


----------



## New

Phwew, got all my grades back, scholarship you are still mine!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

kiirby said:


> Well, it was yesterday, but...
> 
> A friend came round to my work in the afternoon because my boss is away * But it turns out that he has it too.*
> 
> *Then we got high and watched nature videos*.


I found out my boss has avoidant personality disorder, which shocked me totally down to earth guy, really friendly and seemingly sociable. So we started getting high and jumping out of airplanes!

And then getting high.

Good times!

Um I got a really long letter from this mission in Kenya that I raised some money for, all emotive happy African children living healthily and it made me happy.

Also I ate a bunch of pizza and made a joke about jockey sex infront of my senior managers and they all bust their ring laughing.


----------



## Lasair

I got a Christmas bonus at work today - was not expecting it at all!

Also(this is just funny) one of the elderly men where I work told me I was growing thin and that he was not happy to see that happen to a good looking girl like myself  

Oh I also got a present from my penpal today and my Secret santa yesterday

Some people are really nice and that makes me happy


----------



## AussiePea

My friends gf who I have become good friends with told me she trusts me like a bff. Feels good yo!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I cleaned the entire apartment from end to end


----------



## ak2218

Well im happy to say I can actually list a few things that happened these past few days!


Got to go out over the weekend and had a nice dinner with the family absolutely anxiety free!
After disappearing off the face of the earth in the past months I finally got in touch with a few friends of mine
Almost done with Christmas Shopping FINALLY
Sold a Cymbal and made some nice money 
Payed off my tuition for fall semester
And as of the past few days ive been feeling alot more confident and motivated and ive been working on being less self conscious and focusing more on just being myself. So far so good! Hopefully this keeps up throught the holidays!


----------



## leonardess

Read AJ's inspirational thread


----------



## steelmyhead

I'm back on track running-wise. Fish oil works great.


----------



## purplerainx3

This is yesterday, but I gave out little gift bags to people who sat at my lunch table, for the last day of school before break. I got a few cards and candy from them too, and some people wrote things like "You're such a great addition to our funky little lunch group. You should hang out with me and Amy, etc so we can know you better" and stuff. It makes me feel like maybe finally I have found a group at school where I am somewhat accepted.. And I went ice skating after school (first time, haha) and hung out with three other girls who were in my "lunch group". I fell so many times but we all acted really immature and held hands and stuff.. I don't know, it was fun even though I sat down for like 30 minutes like a loner after finally deciding to go on and join them.


----------



## Ambivert

Me and my gf decided to go swimming this monday...I count my blessings since that day this september we dropped all pretensions of friendship and kissed. Her companionship and love help keep me grounded.


----------



## odd_one_out

Did loads of dusting and didn't gag too much and also got a workout from it.


----------



## EmptyRoom

It's been raining for the last couple of days, and it's still raining
It barely rains here so when it does happen, it puts me in a cheerier mood


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend helped me vacuum under my bed and found something she left there when we were together. Thank gawd it's gone. uke


----------



## AussiePea

odd_one_out said:


> My friend helped me vacuum under my bed and found something she left there when we were together. Thank gawd it's gone. uke


haha I can only imagine.


----------



## leonardess

kiirby said:


> ......Then we got high and watched nature videos.


I'm jealous.


----------



## Black_Widow

Managed to take a couple of shop trips today that I hadn't been planning on doing in advance at a pretty busy time - which gave me the chance to get some exercise as well as pick up a couple of things I wanted. Also have now pretty much finished with my christmas gift wrapping! There's a chance I'll have to wrap another present before Saturday, but at this point not feeling it's likely. Nice to know I've gotten all that out the way, so I don't have to worry about it last thing Xmas Eve!


----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## liso

I ran into some people I know from high school at the grocery store and surprisingly they said they were talking about where I was at this alumni event type thing that was about a week ago. So I guess people do notice that I'm not there and actually cared about where I was. Also they said they would give me a call to maybe hangout. Wow...I am so freaking surprised!!! 

Also I got to see Black Swan!!! AHHH so goooooood


----------



## MindOverMood

liso said:


> Also I got to see Black Swan!!! AHHH so goooooood


How was the sex scene with Nat P and Mila Kunis?


----------



## liso

MindOverMood said:


> How was the sex scene with Nat P and Mila Kunis?


I was just like this... It was a WOW moment.

Very intense. Aggressive almost. Kinda graphic.

The whole movie is very sexual. I recommend it. It was really awesome! There were some scary and gross moments...I jumped a few times in the theater.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Seem to be out of this funk I've been in the past couple days. Didn't do any thing either, excellent!


----------



## mrbojangles

My sister invited me to NYC for New Year's Eve. This is the first time in years I'll actually be doing something on New Year's Eve other than sitting at home by myself.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

I felt comfortable at work today. Didn't feel nervous.


----------



## BetaBoy90

mrbojangles said:


> My sister invited me to NYC for New Year's Eve. This is the first time in years I'll actually be doing something on New Year's Eve other than sitting at home by myself.


That's great man, Times Square? Sounds like something I'd want to do before I die. Have a good time, punch Dick Clark in the nuggets for me please


----------



## Toad Licker

There is some nba basketball games on later today, I know it's small but there has been so little on tv worth watching lately that it feels like a win.


----------



## odd_one_out

Received back rub. Discovered I'm not broke (unrelated to back).


----------



## Insanityonthego

My mom bought me some Mac make up for xmas that's so sweet, all of a sudden I'm feeling special. She's really good at hiding presents.


----------



## AussiePea

No questions asked Renault are sending a replacement set of lights. Pretty awesome customer service, pity they couldn't do it right the first time.


----------



## RayOfLight123

Got invited to a New Years Eve party...hopefully my sa won't be too bad


----------



## layitontheline

mrbojangles said:


> My sister invited me to NYC for New Year's Eve. This is the first time in years I'll actually be doing something on New Year's Eve other than sitting at home by myself.


Aw that's great. Should be fun 

---

I cleaned the bathroom from top to bottttttom yo. Walls, toilet paper holder, crooks and crannies, nothing escaped me. Now I get to do my sister's bathroom next! Moo.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

BetaBoy90 said:


> That's great man, Times Square? Sounds like something I'd want to do before I die. Have a good time, *punch Dick Clark in the nuggets for me please*


Haha!


----------



## melissa75

I received a surprise gift in the mail from my friend for Christmas. A scarf all wrapped up in RL plaid packaging...nicest thing to happen to me in a while. I wish I had sent her something .


----------



## heyJude

Went to a few stores and asked for job applications and filled one of them out at the store. Baby steps, baby steps...


----------



## AussiePea

heyJude said:


> Went to a few stores and asked for job applications and filled one of them out at the store. Baby steps, baby steps...


Those are what will get you there!!


----------



## viv

heyJude said:


> Went to a few stores and asked for job applications and filled one of them out at the store. Baby steps, baby steps...


Hurray! :yay

Today someone told me I reminded them of Juliette Binoche. (Unfortunately, I'm nowhere near as pretty as her.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My song "A Grey Day In May" was played on our local college/community radio station by the DJ I emailed which is cool. I knew he played local artists on his show so I messaged him & I was rewarded for doing so tonight. Cheers To Minister Faust!


----------



## odd_one_out

^ Thumbs up!

I had an intense dream this morning about my dead loved one. We were among my family and others and my love (who's very sociable) was intoxicated and started paying me attention and becoming attracted (despite my conditions), attracting me and kissing me (which I'd never normally allow in front of family but didn't want to risk losing contact), and conversing. And for some reason examining each others' teeth.


----------



## opalsky

I organised a get-together with a friend and actually WENT!


----------



## Lasair

OKay - so I spent to much time on here so I am leaving for some time and work on my CBT instead! Happy christmas all!


----------



## matty

I went out to a club last night and had a pretty good time. I for some reason had even less self confidence then usual but I didnt let that stop me from enjoying my night.


----------



## Ambivert

Oh wow compound exercises like bench press, squats, and deadlifts make you feel so good because they target multiple muscle groups...before I was just working on spot exercises like curls or pushups...I feel alot better now, my whole body feels less tense. I hope I can shave off the bit of belly fat I've accumulated


----------



## anonymid

It's somebody's birthday! :yay

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/happy-awe-day-109519/


----------



## layitontheline

I backed into our driveway without backing into the house or lawn. It's the first time I've ever attempted it as it's always been a big fear of mine, so I'm quite pleased.


----------



## AussiePea

layitontheline said:


> I backed into our driveway without backing into the house or lawn. It's the first time I've ever attempted it as it's always been a big fear of mine, so I'm quite pleased.


woo well done, or the postbox!!!

Reversing is something I suck at also, I hate having to reverse park the most :mum


----------



## foe

I'll be having Christmas dinner at a family friend's house. I've only met them about twice but they're supposedly great friends of my mother. Hopefully, this will help me get out of this funk and bring in a brighter new year for me.

They're Haitians, so maybe I'll get to try some good Haitian/Caribbean food if that's what we'll be having. My mother and aunt will probably bring some SE Asian dishes to them as well.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I'm actually happy right now, first xmas is an excuse for alcohol and second i'm actually having a meet up.


----------



## silentcliche

I took my dog to a dog beach. He's almost 9 but he's still got that sense of curious puppy exploration. Ahh, he's my best bud  
Plus it was an absolutely beautiful day. 21C without a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Insanityonthego

i'm drunk, i'm gonna drink that whole bottle of ****ing vodka. they're so good at hiding things. :drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a good salad with my supper


----------



## EunieLuv

my boyfriend called to say he loves me. He's great <3


----------



## odd_one_out

Saw copies of family group photos enlarged and my mother thought I looked the same age as my youngest bro. He's 23. Looks better enlarged, bad hair an all, so no longer feel nauseated. Visit's gone quickly. Nothing really bad happened today yet as I'd feared.


----------



## layitontheline

I had a good nap next to my cat and he let me lay right close to him.


----------



## Melinda

I got to see my boyfriend's family (via skype) and we all opened presents together. Later on we (boyfriend and I) made an impromptu apple dessert, played video games, and ate a bunch of candy canes. It was an all right Christmas, all things considered : )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've written 3 poems


----------



## shadowmask

I managed to make it through two family dinners without disembowling everyone at the tables with a kitchen knife. Progresss.


----------



## goldendaze

well, it was christmas?!?! i guess that was nice. 
its supposed to snow. the idea of snow in the future made today good.
and a dude gave me a head nod/smile at the bank today. i felt the need to give him the finger but after the fact, i suppose it was supposed to be nice or something.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The snow started to thaw,

I've been laughing nearly the entire day with my brother.

I watched inception.

I played some ukulele,

And I'm just really satisfied right now, I'm hoping this high pressure front moves away tomorrow for long enough so I can go surfing with my best buddy.

I should go out to the pub tomorrow night, and talk to some women because I'm although I need a haircut and a shave I'm in a pretty good state and that's all what matters really!


----------



## kangarabbit

I bought new jeans and ate yummy spaghetti for lunch.


----------



## layitontheline

Worked on a drawing.


----------



## anonymid

We finally have snow! :yay


----------



## Lasair

The snow has stopped the rain in back and we now have running water YAY!!! Hope you guys enjoy your snow.


----------



## AussiePea

invited to a dinner with some old friends, I am nervous but it will be like an old gathering.


----------



## layitontheline

I bought a candle and it smells so fantastic. I can't wait to clean my room and light it. Yes, I have decided I must clean my room before I can enjoy a lit candle. And I bought a cute coin purse. :boogie


----------



## kangarabbit

My mom made yummy eggrolls for me.


----------



## 2eyesthatsmiled

I've been sick with a sinus infection for the past few days so i layed in bed all day and worked on me and now I'm feeling a lot better


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went out to the pub sober and had a nice time, relatively SA free and behaviourally acceptable.

Didn't talk to as many girls as I would have liked to but I felt relaxed and moderatively attractive.

Had a nice cup of tea and talked my way into a lock in.

Saw the most amazing looking girl playing the tin whistle so well I couldn't help but smile at her.

Got a message from a girl I like about starting yoga.


----------



## Ambivert

I got a haircut today to cut my long hair short and spiky...I'm feelin' sexy and confident lol


----------



## power2theweak

The sun is shining! It is very cold, but the sun is shining! Gonna go for a walk in the park. Did I mention that the sun is shining???


----------



## trevor35th

^^ I thought the same thing when I first looked out the window this morning. So good to see the sun shining.. even though it's still about 25 degrees out there.


----------



## sneha123

tired_tool said:


> I went to watch Basic Instinct 2 at a theater, with a classmate. Also, I used public transit system for reaching there.
> 
> I purchased a costlier ticket instead of the one I intended out of 'nervousness' at the ticket counter but it was ok.


Hello friends,,,,,sneha here,,I like this post,,,,,,its good thinking........Thanks for sharing with us,,,,,,,,,,:blank:blank


----------



## odd_one_out

Posted off 2 official emails. Read PA applications and chose 3 I'd like to interview.


----------



## cgj93

people went home


----------



## Carpetfresh

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... I drank last night and I don't have a hangover today


----------



## shadowmask

Paid off my last ticket. I dread having to go to court next week so bad...I hope the judge isn't a dick and let's me off the hook. Considering I've paid all of the reinstatement fees and it's my first offense, he should, but you never know about these people.


----------



## tigerlilly

my cousin just found out she's pregnant


----------



## odd_one_out

Ate well and went for a walk. Had an energy burst and finally cut my hair. It was so long since my last cut I could have made one of those tiny ponytails at the back. But not anymore.:teeth


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Great surf, good food, nice company


----------



## matty

Carpetfresh said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... I drank last night and I don't have a hangover today


So jealous right now. I drank last night and do have a hangover. That is pretty rare for me to get one.


----------



## kangarabbit

My new employer finally emailed me! I was beginning to thinking he forgot about hiring me.


----------



## steelmyhead

I'll get money posted to my account shortly. And I paid off 1 out of my 11 student loans.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

In less than 18 hours I'm gonna be in Madison Square Garden listening to the greatest band ever, Phish. OMG I CAN'T CONTAIN MYSELF!!!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Got new glasses! They're really different from my old pair, I'm hoping people like them.


----------



## Neptunus

A coworker complimented my hair. 

In an attempt to control my wild mane of curls, I've been braiding my hair wet before bed, so I end up with large, medieval looking curls when I unravel the braids in the morning. I've only been doing this for about a week, and several people have noticed. A good move on my part, apparently!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I wrote a small historical fiction piece.


----------



## lazy calm

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> In less than 18 hours I'm gonna be in Madison Square Garden listening to the greatest band ever, Phish. OMG I CAN'T CONTAIN MYSELF!!!


ooh my.. i don't know the band but that would do for me.


----------



## cgj93

found out i got £50 in the bank, Im rich! im RICH I TELLS YA! RICH! AARRRRRRGH! oh no, i owe it all, im not rich, arr...


----------



## laura024

I woke up very early. At least I _think_ that's a good thing.


----------



## laura024

^Yay!


----------



## tutliputli

I punched my CD player and it works now! And my hand is fine.


----------



## tutliputli

I know, it's very odd. Punching works. 

Goodbye, goodbyeee, leggie blonde
Everyday I look across the office floor, 
There you were, your hair down to your legs 
And your legs down to the floor

Now that you are gone 
I'll never see you here for tech repair
Wish you knew how much I loved your legs and your hair 
Leggie blonde, goodbye. Goodbye.


----------



## gilt

I just received from my father for Christmas a flash drive filled with close to 2000 family photos that he had taken from the late 50's to the early 80's. He had these converted from his slide collection, and gave a copy to each of his children. I'll be going through these for quite some time!:boogie


----------



## I hate my dad

I went to a therapy session with four other people  xx


----------



## sacred

i just got into confrontation with a neighbour..my roommate is driving in places where he shouldnt be blah blah blah..confrontation is pretty much nothing to me now. actually if its the construtive and useful kind it can be fun and exciting.​


----------



## power2theweak

gilt said:


> I just received from my father for Christmas a flash drive filled with close to 2000 family photos that he had taken from the late 50's to the early 80's. He had these converted from his slide collection, and gave a copy to each of his children. I'll be going through these for quite some time!:boogie


What an awesome gift!!!


----------



## power2theweak

High of 53 today and sunny! :clap :boogie :yay


----------



## kangarabbit

It's not too cold and windy like it was yesterday! And the sun is out!


----------



## pita

Cleaned sink. Organized boyfriend's clothes mountain. Did laundry. Vacuumed floors. Took library books back. Bought groceries. Made dinner. Washed dishes. Currently listening to new CD I got for Xmas.

Being productive is a million times more relaxing than being lazy. Will have to remind myself of this fact more often.


----------



## ak2218

After dropping out of school during the fall I finally pulled myself together and registered for spring semester


----------



## steelmyhead

Erased that mustached image of John Steinbeck off my Kindle.


----------



## layitontheline

Watched movie and made cookies with a friend.


----------



## Hello22

Spending the day with Dub16!  :yes


----------



## rawrguy

feel better than i have in... years?


----------



## leonardess

Hello22 said:


> Spending the day with Dub16!  :yes


yer ****tin me! that is so cool, have fun!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a nice chill session


----------



## layitontheline

I ate. Now I can drink!!!!!!!!! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## melissa75

I was able to leave work at 2:00 today for the New Year's holiday, and I don't have to go back until Tuesday! Another long weekend :yay


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> Spending the day with Dub16!  :yes


ehm, what the fook are ya on aboot? I've never talked to ya in me life!

haha, ah yeah twas so cool spendin time with you too. Lovely wonderful person (and you're ok too)


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> ehm, what the fook are ya on aboot? I've never talked to ya in me life!
> 
> haha, ah yeah twas so cool spendin time with you too. Lovely wonderful person (and you're ok too)


Cheeky monkey! No more vino for you!!!

PS - Dub16 has a cool TV! Fooking massive!


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> Cheeky monkey! No more vino for you!!!
> 
> PS - Dub16 has a cool TV! Fooking massive!


A "TV"? Best pet-name ever!


----------



## kangarabbit

I found a new song I like!


----------



## superfreakazoid

^ what's it called?


----------



## kangarabbit

^ Sweet Disposition by The Temper Trap. I heard it on Diet Coke commercial, lol.

I helped out a friend today (well tried to). Feels good to get thanked.


----------



## Ambivert

went to aunts house...champagne in the memberane


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Surf looks good, (edit: turns out it wasn't. Damn you Aoelus!! Damn you!!!!)

Last night was fun.

Had a great run today, endorphines rock.


----------



## layitontheline

I exchanged my watch for one that I absolutely love! I can actually see the time and it's pretty on top of it. And waterproof apparently, which is an added bonus.


----------



## Neptunus

I just figured out that Netflix put Farscape back on streaming video! Yes! Yeeesssssssss!


----------



## AussiePea

Had a good drive back home from a great weekend.


----------



## ryobi

I found out DVR might pay for a commercial cdl


----------



## kangarabbit

I finally got my ride situation for tomorrow worked out.


----------



## layitontheline

I registered for my classes finally! School starts in two days or so. Man my schedule looked like it was going to absolutely suck because everything was full, but I managed to get a pretty decent one. I'm excited : D


----------



## Lasair

Starting to feel like a valued member of the team at work, and that anything I report it taken on board! work was busy today but I feel like I did good and now I am off tomorrow and will treat myself to an I-pod, if I make it into the city!


----------



## melissa75

I bought a wii and the wii fit...and I can watch netflix through it. Now I just have to figure out how to use it all. :yay


----------



## Miss Meggie

I woke up next to my boyfriend. He said good morning and told me that I'm beautiful.


----------



## laura024

Miss Meggie said:


> I woke up next to my boyfriend. He said good morning and told me that I'm beautiful.


Totally jealous.


----------



## cgj93

i deleted my avatar/picture thing, thought it was a lil bit weird, and because i aint no satanist xD


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Had my first date of 2011:boogie

Caught some awesome, awesome waves today. My friend said he's never seen me surf so well. Chuffed to bits.

Minimal SA today.


----------



## Gorillaz

^ sounds like an amazing kick off to 2011. Hope the date went well 
I just applied for university. Stressfull but its finally done  Just time to wait and hope now.


----------



## laura024

I got a hug and a "I'll miss you" from someone at work. After he left, a co-worker said, "Is that love in the making?" No, it wasn't, but it's good to know someone cares.


----------



## huh

Donated two printers and some clothes, also managed to get my cleaning and other stuff done around my apartment.


----------



## Cheesecake

An acquaintance of mine suggested I get a game so we could play online. So I did buy the game. It'll arrive soon and I'm looking forward to playing with somebody I know in real life.


----------



## Tristeza

Spent another wonderful day and night with someone I really like :love2


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

Well, I had a delightful breakfast of pretty much everything. 

Then I finally just relaxed, doing what I wanted, and I went to my mom's house and spent some time with her as well.


----------



## Giraffe

Today I read one very beautiful book and half of a very useful book.


----------



## forestine

The bus driver let me get on the bus with no luggage tag.


----------



## monkeymagic86

My ex took our daughter for the night to his house. So i get a half break lol. My son is a mummy's boy and wouldn't go with his father so is staying with me !


----------



## Miss Meggie

I went to brunch with my boyfriend. 
Later at work, I found out that my chef is going to have me go work three days a week in the pastry department at the cafe he owns, one night a week at the restaurant (which is where I've always worked), and Sunday morning brunch at the cafe. I'm super-excited because it will be a lot of fun to do some new things. I'm also really happy because I was worried that once we started to slow down after the holidays, my hours would be cut considerably and I'd have to find a new job or at least another part time job.


----------



## Purple Pen

Went snowboarding! :banana


----------



## Lasair

Mum brought me toast and cranberry juice in bed as I am still sick and it is my day off - thanks mummy!


----------



## kiasockmonkey

******* garbage men actually stopped to pick up my trash can this week, woot!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The sun shining in my room this way & this song are a lovely combo


----------



## Dub16

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Had my first date of 2011.


Well..... Spill the beans.... How did he treat you?? :b


----------



## Insanityonthego

I went applying for jobs in miami beach, saw a lot of hot guys & girls and **** yes!!!!! I think I got a full time job at a jewelry store!!!! And it's night shift. I REALLY want this job, this couldn't be more perfect. I gotta call them back. Don't wanna get my hopes up right now. Checked out library books, I think I found my new hobby, self-therapy.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I got the job at the jewelry store!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boogie:boogie :boogieI'm starting training tomorrow. I'm overwhelmed with happiness. A shot of vodka a day will do. And I'm moving to my own apartment on wed. Life couldn't get better.


----------



## ardrum

I started school up again as well as talked to the tutor coordinator to ensure I could be a tutor again this quarter. I also ran into someone I tutored in the fall and had a nice conversation for a couple minutes.

Tonight I'll go for a run.


----------



## leonardess

sophiek said:


> I got the job at the jewelry store!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boogie:boogie :boogieI'm starting training tomorrow. I'm overwhelmed with happiness. A shot of vodka a day will do. And I'm moving to my own apartment on wed. Life couldn't get better.


woot!


----------



## AussiePea

sophiek said:


> I got the job at the jewelry store!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boogie:boogie :boogieI'm starting training tomorrow. I'm overwhelmed with happiness. A shot of vodka a day will do. And I'm moving to my own apartment on wed. Life couldn't get better.


Grats, enjoy!


----------



## Rocklover639

With the 3rd day of the year, I feel energized and really sociable. I was able to talk around the girl I like.


----------



## kiasockmonkey

I found three 'House' personas for Firefox


----------



## mrbojangles

I passed an extremely important test today, I'm so relieved that I don't have to study for it anymore.


----------



## factmonger

mrbojangles said:


> I passed an extremely important test today, I'm so relieved that I don't have to study for it anymore.


Congratulations, Jangles!

A good thing that happened today for me was that I managed to get up and out of bed by 11.


----------



## odd_one_out

The AS researcher who once studied me emailed and was very nice. I'm going back this month for more tests. She said my ADOS score, which measures autistic social communication deficits, was a standard deviation above the average for her AS group. She said that although it's not a valid measure of severity, it's clear I've a high level of impairment in everyday functioning and my difficulties in social communication are a substantial contributor. It feels great to have my issues acknowledged.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a meditation session this morning after breakfast & I have a new guitar idea I like


----------



## tutliputli

I did a lot of walking around the city today and saw lots of nice buildings and places.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I was woken from my nap a little bit ago by my boyfriend. He'd come over with a kiss and a chai latte.


----------



## MattFoley

I had chips and salsa and I rationed the chips off perfectly so that the last chip used up the last bit of salsa. It was a good day.


----------



## monkeymagic86

Went on a picnic with my two kids and my mum and some new friends in a local mothers group.


----------



## layitontheline

Went to school to prepare for some things and hardly felt any anxiety. And there's a Booster Juice!!!!!! :yay


----------



## LostPancake

I slept for 15 hours. I felt a bit better after that.


----------



## Mandyy

I went shopping and bought some cute stuff.


----------



## ImWeird

I bought a new book.


----------



## ardrum

I met someone cool today who I actually had nice conversation with!


----------



## macaw

I wasn't feeling very good, so I sat outside for a while even though it was sprinkling and thundering. Now I feel a lot better.


----------



## laura024

I put up one last good fight.


----------



## anonymid

I helped a friend with something.


----------



## millenniumman75

I made it through my first day back at work.
....although I have now been awake for over 20 of the last 26 hours. :afr


----------



## strawberryjulius

I drew my boyfriend from memory. It's not very good but it is pretty funny. :lol


----------



## kiasockmonkey

becks said:


> I had chips and salsa and I rationed the chips off perfectly so that the last chip used up the last bit of salsa. It was a good day.


That _never_ happens. What's your secret??


----------



## tutliputli

I had my probation thing for work today and it went pretty well. I wasn't horribly anxious around my manager for a change. She even said I was an extremely nice person and she didn't want to lose me as a member of staff by putting me with clients I might find challenging/don't have the confidence to deal with just yet. Which is kind of a good thing but I want her to see me as versatile, even though that's the LAST thing I am...


----------



## laura024

I gave money to a hungry diabetic at Walmart.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a very thoughtful gift


----------



## ardrum

I helped make my nephew's 5th birthday a good one.


----------



## layitontheline

Forced myself to smile as much as I could in class. Not fake fake fake smile, but when the teacher said anything remotely humorous that met my standards, I tried to smile. And I was in a good mood so it was mostly natural.

While getting a drink this girl asked what kind and then told me to enjoy it, was quite nice and friendly. Then in class this guy sat next to me when he could have sat anywhere else, so that made me feel less like a scary monster. Also did some small talk and introduced himself so that'll be cool if I have a peer in the class who I can cheat off of. jk.


----------



## MattFoley

kiasockmonkey said:


> That _never_ happens. What's your secret??


My secret can not be taught. It's inborn. If I tried to teach you it would only end up with the both of us endlessly frustrated. And covered in salsa.

Unrelatedly? I just filled out an application for an apartment in Chicago that will cut my commute from a little less than an hour and a half to 15 minutes. If I choose to, I can actually have a life again.


----------



## kangarabbit

Another doctor is letting me shadowing her.  So far I've gotten responses from a cardiologist, an internist, and a pathologist, which is a good variety. I can't wait to see what their jobs are like.


----------



## Enora Lively

I finally went to see Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows! And i bought four videogames on sale. ^^


----------



## alte

I went to an optional social event and while I didn't talk as much as I would like (still working on this) I atleast tried to maintain a positive demeanor and be friendly even though I felt like running from the place.


----------



## ImWeird

I got to hang out with someone extraordinary.


----------



## strawberryjulius

My driving lesson went well.


----------



## lionlioncatcat

I decided that I didnt really care so much about school, and stopped worrying. It feels good :boogie


----------



## AussiePea

Got a phone call from one of the engineers I worked with overseas who wants me to do a design job for some suspension components of a racing car!!! Pretty exciting, but it will be a challenge.


----------



## laura024

I started a relationship with a really awesome guy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finished mixing another song for my second album


----------



## to the dregs

My xbox 360 was resurrected! Ha.


----------



## Lasair

I finally got my first ipod!


----------



## Miss Meggie

I made gelato for the first time at work today. My (pastry) chef said the pistachio was amazing and that the lemon was very good. 
When I got home from work, I took a nap and then went to the pub with my roommates for burgers and wings. Now I'm sitting at home listening to the Gorillaz and waiting for my boyfriend to walk in the door so my roommates can shoot him with Nerf guns.


----------



## Perfectionist

Someone said they liked my new glasses!


----------



## Citrine

I bought a pen. It has a wind up paper windmill thingy stickin out the top and it is awesome. I also bought slippers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I took a walk in the snowy madness this morning, it was nice


----------



## kangarabbit

Perfectionist said:


> Someone said they liked my new glasses!


Someone said they liked my glasses too!  Too bad I need to change my prescription and get new ones soon. haha

I'm meeting w/ my pre-med mentor today.


----------



## Sanctus

went out with my new friends at a pub , darn I had such a good time


----------



## Toad Licker

I slept well lastnight. :yay


----------



## SociallyBroken

I went on a date last nite .


----------



## matty

need2bnormal said:


> I went on a date last nite .


and... it went awesome?? 
______________________

I got a place to live, and a job with a future. Didnt have either coming into the new year :|


----------



## layitontheline

Had a delicious lunch and had seconds. I could live off of rice.


----------



## silentcliche

Did some volunteer work today. Feels good man.


----------



## layitontheline

silentcliche said:


> Did some volunteer work today. Feels good man.


Cool. :] What kind of volunteer work?


----------



## Lasair

I found some interesting podcasts


----------



## tigerlilly

my boyfriend remembered our anniversary without me having to say "do you know what today is?"


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

went surfing ate nice things got drunk forgot all about punctuation

zzzz


----------



## AussiePea

Doing a design job for the car pictured below this week:










Offered to work as a data engineer travelling around asia this year working on these:










Potentially living my dream this year?

Now I just need to convince my current employer to give me 2 extra weeks unpaid leave :afr


----------



## Kakaka

Spent at least a good hour laughing my head off to Frankie Boyle.

This may sound a little selfish, but a girl I like broke up with her boyfriend.


----------



## melissa75

Spent the day with my niece for her 2nd birthday. She calls Mel Mel now .


----------



## silentcliche

layitontheline said:


> Cool. :] What kind of volunteer work?


It was an animal shelter. I don't know if I could work there too often though. I'll just end up wanting to adopt a bunch of dogs and cats :b


----------



## layitontheline

silentcliche said:


> It was an animal shelter. I don't know if I could work there too often though. I'll just end up wanting to adopt a bunch of dogs and cats :b


:high5 Me too! Yeah, I expect to have about 60 cats and 10 dogs in a few months :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius

silentcliche said:


> It was an animal shelter. I don't know if I could work there too often though. I'll just end up wanting to adopt a bunch of dogs and cats :b


I'm jealous. I think I must have "super duper crazy cat lady" tagged to my name because my animal shelter never wants me to volunteer.

I spent 40 minutes on the treadmill today. I'm not fat today, for once.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Good day at work with my boyfriend. I've just started working at the bakery cafe my chef owns and I spent the last three days there. It was nice to be back at the restaurant with my old "crew" today.


----------



## ImWeird

She's back.


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> She's back.


No, I definitely think the highlight of your day was getting hit on by a man.


----------



## AussiePea

Wait, weren't you just dat....oh nevermind.


----------



## kangarabbit

I had lunch today w/ my pre-health mentor. He's a retired OB/GYN and he's super nice and super passionate about his career. So inspiring. I hope I can be as good a doctor as he is. :')


----------



## LostPancake

I lost track of time in working on a painting - it was like doing drugs. I haven't even tried to do anything artistic in a long time (2 years?). I think I would be happy just doing that for the rest of my life. I want to just finish school, get some stupid job, and then paint the rest of my life away.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

There was a big male seal in the water today, about ten feet from me. We stared into each others eyes for about ten seconds and then he sunk back under the water.

It scared me a little, infact just enough for me to paddle back in.

I wonder what he was thinking?


----------



## ak2218

Went to subway and got a free sub


----------



## Ambivert

got closer to the truth...it's elusive for now but it's getting closer to my grasp


----------



## melissa75

It is snowing :yay


----------



## Cheesecake

I got invited to go eat at a Pakistani restaurant. The food was pretty spicy. The puri was pretty good.


----------



## Lasair

Everyone was out when I got in (yay) and I am tired so I may get some proper sleep tonight...oh and I am listening to some really cool lectures on psychology


----------



## layitontheline

I had fun shoveling. Nice and quiet and dark out.


----------



## mysterioussoul

i got a positive response from a job that i recently applied for. i just have to call up and arrange an interview but i'm really hoping it'll work out. i need a job and apparently this job will have a lot of benefits. i don't want to put all my eggs in one basket though.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I felt more comfortable at work today. And less comfortable at my driving lesson. Oh well.


----------



## monkeymagic86

I had fun at the beach.


----------



## LostPancake

I finally got off of paxil.


----------



## AussiePea

strawberryjulius said:


> I felt more comfortable at work today. And less comfortable at my driving lesson. Oh well.


It's usually like that, takes awhile but you will be comfy on no time!! (and hoonin my streets).



monkeymagic86 said:


> I had fun at the beach.


Oh looky who doesn't have endless pouring rain :wife :b


----------



## Dub16

Shepherds Pie at 10.30am. This is the way ta do it like!


----------



## Gorillaz

I had a group presentation today. At no point was I worried about it the actual presenting part at all. Usually I get really anxious beforehand. It went well. I had a really loud and confident voice, and managed to look up from my sheet alot and have decent eye contact. My voice was a bit shaky at times, but I'm still happy with it. Also I noticed people looked at me and payed attention when I spoke, but not when my partners did


----------



## strawberryjulius

Um, it's not flooding?


----------



## umieraj

Gorillaz said:


> I had a group presentation today. At no point was I worried about it the actual presenting part at all. Usually I get really anxious beforehand. It went well. I had a really loud and confident voice, and managed to look up from my sheet alot and have decent eye contact. My voice was a bit shaky at times, but I'm still happy with it. Also I noticed people looked at me and payed attention when I spoke, but not when my partners did


That's great. Congratulations!


----------



## millenniumman75

I got a raise today


----------



## steelmyhead

millenniumman75 said:


> I got a raise today


That's awesome. Congratulations :clap


----------



## cgj93

i got me some new scary eyes that make me look like a goth or some tihs
scary staring eye ooooooooooooooohh now i can truly express my utter weirdness hardy frikkin har.


----------



## LostPancake

I realized that YouTube added a Watch Later queue at some point recently.


----------



## skygazer

Tonight the nightsky was clear enough to show the moon and the stars. This makes me feel so alive and excited.


----------



## LostPancake

skygazer said:


> Tonight the nightsky was clear enough to show the moon and the stars. This makes me feel so alive and excited.


That reminds me, I need to look at the stars with my binoculars while it's still cold and clear. I haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## Dub16

millenniumman75 said:


> I got a raise today


any chance i can borrow a fiver off ya? Just ta buy some weetabix fer seamus?


----------



## skygazer

LostPancake said:


> That reminds me, I need to look at the stars with my binoculars while it's still cold and clear. I haven't done that in a long time.


The sky is pristine here at the moment and it has been for long hours now. I just love it when the forecast is wrong. Hehe mostly cloudy overnight, oh sure. :boogie


----------



## Northern Lights

I have a job interview on Thursday! Keep your fingers crossed for me, please! :um


----------



## dylanfg

well it didnt happen today but recently i put a video of me playing guitar on youtube and i've received some compliments from it so thats nice its also the first time a lot of people have seen me play guitar so yeah


----------



## Lasair

I bought some nice cloths today....this doea not happen often as I usually hate everything I try on.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

My secret santa gift finally arrived in America!


----------



## kangarabbit

My ramen is yummy!


----------



## ardrum

I received a personal email from a professor that complimented me and offered me an opportunity to do research with her.


----------



## gilt

^ Wow, that sounds like a great opportunity ardum, are you considering it?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's snowing!


----------



## sara01

I might be getting published!!!


----------



## melissa75

Northern Lights said:


> I have a job interview on Thursday! Keep your fingers crossed for me, please! :um


Will do! You will do great .


----------



## Becomingfree

I ate a yummy breakfast of cheese toast and coffee. I'm at work!


----------



## Lasair

I was shaking and my palms were sweaty but I spoke up and did well in class today


----------



## ardrum

gilt said:


> ^ Wow, that sounds like a great opportunity ardum, are you considering it?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It's snowing!


Yeah I'm considering it. I'm not sure exactly what it will all involve, but it could end up being very helpful for getting into grad school I think.


----------



## ImWeird

I got out of class early and got a free coffee


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finished mixing another track for my second album & wrote what is either a poem or short story, sometimes I don't know what makes the distinction


----------



## GunnyHighway

I don't know if this counts as something good, but I kind of felt good after doing it. Snow came down pretty hard last night and I went to go shovel it around 1AM. Did my driveway, my next door neighbour's driveway, and then 4 houses worth of sidewalks.


----------



## shadowmask

We were supposed to get rolled over at work today, but they postponed it until the 31st. Sucks for the others, but good for me since that leaves ample time to get my license back and avoid being laid off. I needed a lucky break and this is a damn good one.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went to the see my baby-superfish today.

That's the name of my new surfboard, it is but a piece of planed polytyrene at the moment but it's got lines that make me drool.

Ahh and I got a bunch of assignments done and sent an e-mail to a dear old friend of mine.

My SA was pretty high today in college for the first time in a while but I know why, and I need to keep an eye on myself.


----------



## ardrum

I made myself a mean cup of ginger tea. It had some nice bite.


----------



## Gorillaz

today was just one of those days when nearly everything went right  Talked to everyone I saw, even random kids I vaguely know in the hallway.


----------



## LostPancake

One of our group therapists had a Tickle-me-Freud doll on her bookshelf. 

And I managed to get some stuff done today. I realized that constantly switching from one task to another was making me insane. So from now on, I'm just going to pick ONE thing and stick with it till it's done. I felt so much less frazzled.


----------



## steelmyhead

Went running, now I'm inebriated. :yay


----------



## Tristeza

I think I finally found someone that enjoys my company!


----------



## ardrum

I followed just about everything in 5 hours of physics, had a productive conversation with the professor about a potential joint research project, and then ran 6 miles in the wintry weather (that's a good thing, yes!).


----------



## umieraj

I was able to get a good amount of reading done today.


----------



## tutliputli

Survived a day of temp work at another car dealership. Managed to eat my lunch in front of 5 people. Having worked at quite a few dealerships now, I can safely say that there're a _lot_ of arseholes in the motor trade. Also, there was a super hilarious incident with a customer who took the inspiration for his hair'style' from either a) a pineapple or b) a turnip.


----------



## Kakaka

My exam went well


----------



## Cheeky

I got to listen to an Australian accent. It made the presentation much less boring.


----------



## ak2218

Hasnt exactly happened yet but I might go see the new Green Hornet Movie at midnight


----------



## millenniumman75

My fever broke this morning (I hope - don't come back!): it may be the end to my illness this week. 
I think it is bronchitis, but it's behaving like a cold/flu.


----------



## melissa75

^Didn't know you were sick . Hope you feel better!!!



I was recognized at a company meeting today, which was a complete shock. Bad thing was my name being called first and causing me to nearly hyperventilate.


----------



## Slug

GunnyHighway said:


> I don't know if this counts as something good, but I kind of felt good after doing it. Snow came down pretty hard last night and I went to go shovel it around 1AM. Did my driveway, my next door neighbour's driveway, and then 4 houses worth of sidewalks.


What an extremely nice thing to do! I wish you lived on our street :b

This whole week has been pretty good except for today, but still that's better than it used to be.
I downloaded a whole bunch of Salem songs today that I've been listening to though.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Woke up to head to school and discovered my momma had gotten up early and made coffee and muffins, and turned on the dryer so that my laundry - which was already dry - would be warm for me to put on. Yay breakfast and warm socks! ;o)


----------



## melissa75

I went bowling tonight with co-workers. First of all, I haven't done anything remotely social like this in maybe a year. Secondly, I was actually talking/joking with people I met for the first time (their spouses). I don't even know myself right now.


----------



## Gorillaz

i went skating on the canal today


----------



## skygazer

I woke up at 8:30 AM! AM!! In the morning! So early, I haven't done this in ages :boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius

I woke up earlier than usual and had a good run on the treadmill. I ate junkfood and felt less guilty. I went outside and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I saw my long lost half Japanese sister today, turns out she can beat me in arm wrestling even though she's only twelve. But I don't take that as a bad thing, I'm proud of her, it fills me with pride too.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Gorillaz said:


> i went skating on the canal today


Awesome!


----------



## ktbare

Went and watched my kids having heaps of fun, nothing better!!


----------



## millenniumman75

For the first time since Tuesday, I woke up DRY - not soaked in sweat due to fighting off illness! :yay My fever broke TWO DAYS ago and I still had trouble!


----------



## odd_one_out

Despite getting little sleep from allergies (constant sneezing and itching all over and freaking out as a result), I had a functional day! I filled out loads of forms and my friend wrote all about my care needs to add to it. When noticing I referred to her as friend in them, she said she wanted to be my girlfriend and kind of pouted, which although sad was also touching.


----------



## Gorillaz

odd_one_out said:


> Despite getting little sleep from allergies (constant sneezing and itching all over and freaking out as a result), I had a functional day! I filled out loads of forms and my friend wrote all about my care needs to add to it. When noticing I referred to her as friend in them, she said she wanted to be my girlfriend and kind of pouted, which although sad was also touching.


----------



## notna

My 100th Post 
and
I am going outside with a friend :O


----------



## mrbojangles

I went to an sa meetup last night with about seven other people. We went to a really good pizza place and everyone was really friendly. I even managed to speak a few times in the group which is never easy for me. We also discussed future ideas for meetups.


----------



## Brianiscool

I fixed our friendship, but she doesn't trust me completely. I think she knows I like her, I hope. Its been a bumpy road but were still friends, so I'm happy.


----------



## Yella

My BF told me that I have a great personality and that most folks would enjoy being my friend once they got to know me.


----------



## Brianiscool

I got a Amazon giftcard on Facebook from my uncle, yay!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

SAS' only retarted cousin has decided to leave the building.

This is good.


----------



## kangarabbit

I had my first Sprinkles cupcake.


----------



## heyJude

Had a good talk with my _other_ older half brother (the nice one). He made me feel a lot better about my situation.


----------



## Purple Pen

Went boarding again today and the conditions sucked! Light rain and fog. They shutdown the mountain early, too, BUT we all got reimbursed which was pretty cool.


----------



## odd_one_out

I've lost all the emails from my first relationship but today found one I'd jotted down at the time. It contained many compliments but I think it was only lust. At least it was a laugh. For instance I was told how sweet and lovely I was "though you hardly talk loud on the phone" and "Having you in my life is the best thing one can ask for". Just words. Just words. 90% of people are words without actions. I love finding old stuff like this.


----------



## Slug

I had a GOOD day at school. Even got a hug from one of my classmates


----------



## cgj93

got the highest rated comment on a youtube vid  got 16 thumbs up. well....it is something and it is positive...technically.


----------



## miminka

Had coffee after school with the guy I've been talking to. We lost track of time and stayed there for three hours. His father asked him how someone like him was able to so much as get conversation out of someone who seemed as sophisticated as me. So, good day.


----------



## papaSmurf

Today we made a practice rainbow cake for my niece's first birthday! Because we didn't want to run out of food coloring for the real cake, we made today's cake with all our non-rainbow colors. Never before have I had a teal, pink, blue, brown, black, and fuchsia cake.


----------



## St Deutsch

Me and a bud went and helped another friend with his car, nothing went wrong and no fights!
I saw a movie with my brother, time spent well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got some fresh air while walking to apply at some places nearby, it was nice since I've been couped up sick for a while


----------



## tutliputli

I bought a beautiful new coat. It swishes.


----------



## cafune

Well, for starters, I did really well on my economics test! +1 
But I did poorly on my biology quiz -1... but then I know I did really well on my math quiz +1... so it cancels out biology... which = +1...
Ohhh, wait, I have a French exam tomorrow... umm... -9999999999999 and a chemistry lab due tomorrow too -10... ehh... so much for being positive... but if I do well on both, then things will be fine... (trying to end this on a positive note like I'm supposed to)


----------



## Lasair

I think my friend will make the trip to come and see my - how wonderful would that be...I think this calls for some toast!


----------



## shadowmask

It's warmed up quite a bit, and my amazon order came in the mail sooner than expected.


----------



## ImWeird

I ate a donair.


----------



## Northern Lights

A photo I took will find a use for the official flyer of the festivities regarding the 6th centenary of the "Council of Constance". 

A graphic designer working for the town administration of Constance has just contacted me to get permission of using my photo! :boogie


----------



## Glue

My friend, who I haven't seen in 3 months, came over and brought some weed. She said it's from the plant she was growing, and I'm the first person she shared it with. Call me sensitive, but I couldn't help but get teary-eyed when she said this, just as I had taken my first hit and was choking/coughing.


----------



## ryobi

Scored the highest I could have scored on the college entrance exam


----------



## Kennnie

im not dead


----------



## anonymid

anymouse said:


> i reached 99.9999% SAD alienation rate and survived.


:yay


----------



## heyJude

I talked to my crush on the freakin' PHONE just an hour ago. Was nervous as all heck when he rang, but it went well.  

Take that, social anxiety!


----------



## Slug

^ Aw that sounds wonderful heyJude! It must have been nerve racking. Nice to hear it went alright. 

Today I spent some time with my sister *yay* she's my bestie.


----------



## Witchcraft

I bought a mirror. Now I can drown in my own reflection.


----------



## Rossy

While I was in a takeaway place getting my lunch today two really pretty girls came in and one of them seemed to have a hard time taking her eyes off me while I was talking to my boss


----------



## shadowmask

Finally got my license back!!! :banana :yay :banana


----------



## melissa75

I made a friend, and he's a guy and very nice. He's also gay and has made it his mission to "socialize" me. Greaaaaat. I guess this is a good thing?

Andddddd...this is my *1000th* post. :yay :yay :yay


----------



## ardrum

I caught up on all schoolwork and then some!


----------



## deirdre

so nice to read some of these 
for me - the day is only starting - it's only 5 am still - but yesterday i got to talk to someone i really like, and not make a total idiot of myself. so yay for that ^_^


----------



## Mel267

I caught up with and old friend who I haven't seen in a while and we promise to stay in touch and even take a class together next semester... also I interacted with a lot of people at university!


----------



## Arbor

I was an aggressive driver today, compared to myself. I passed senior citizens on the highway instead of settling as their wingman, I didn't prepare ahead of time for my exits, and I watched people's reaction if I was erratic and they didn't even care.

Merging didn't affect me, either. I think I've reduced my anxiety on freeways more.


----------



## Slug

I made muffins and then proceeded to take a lot of pictures of them in weird angles.
Yes my life is exciting :b


----------



## AussiePea

Slug said:


> I made muffins and then proceeded to take a lot of pictures of them in weird angles.
> Yes my life is exciting :b


I can has????


----------



## Slug

Ospi said:


> I can has????


You may! :b


----------



## tutliputli

I was offered a permanent Saturday job at Audi :yay This must mean I've been doing a semi-decent job.


----------



## BetaBoy90

tutliputli said:


> I was offered a permanent Saturday job at Audi :yay This must mean I've been doing a semi-decent job.


Congratulations, Audi is awesome!


----------



## kiirby

tutliputli said:


> I was offered a permanent Saturday job at Audi :yay This must mean I've been doing a semi-decent job.


I read that as Aldi, and was about to make fun of you. But well done! 

I sorted out the hospital treatment for a little girl with a problem with her tooth. Had to follow up her referral with all sorts of horrible calls with angry people but eventually got it worked out. All whilst really, really baked. Yay! It's weird having a positive impact on someone's life. Wouldn't say it's more fun than being bitter, but, then again, what is?


----------



## tutliputli

BetaBoy90 said:


> Congratulations, Audi is awesome!


Thanks 



kiirby said:


> I read that as Aldi, and was about to make fun of you. But well done!
> 
> I sorted out the hospital treatment for a little girl with a problem with her tooth. Had to follow up her referral with all sorts of horrible calls with angry people but eventually got it worked out. All whilst really, really baked. Yay! It's weird having a positive impact on someone's life. Wouldn't say it's more fun than being bitter, but, then again, what is?


HA, I thought it was Aldi when I first started working there. I misheard the name over the phone and wondered why a low-cost food shop required a receptionist xD Cheers!

You can get away with being baked at work? That deserves a :boogie


----------



## RockIt

I "spoke" to someone here about a topic of great importance.


----------



## shylady

I hugged my son.


----------



## alte

ok, that wasn't too bad an interview. I cried only once.


----------



## Pharao

Slug said:


> I made muffins and then proceeded to take a lot of pictures of them in weird angles.
> Yes my life is exciting :b


I'm probably the only person in the world that could feel some sort of pain over chocolate muffins LoL.


----------



## kiirby




----------



## Enora Lively

I just felt really happy today, ^^ The sun was shining, it was a nice day, it made me feel like it was summer, i went biking, it really lifted up my mood. I really needed that. ^^


----------



## Arbor

I talked to an angel in disguise as a receptionist grandmother.


----------



## leonardess

^aw, that's so sweet.


----------



## ryobi

I've been working out regularly again


----------



## leonardess

hm... let's see. I packed my bags, again, and I was fine with it. I'm just excited about the future. 

We still hug and kiss and all that. no emotional fallout. amazing.


----------



## Saekon

I was trying on my school uniform. My pants kept falling down, and my shirt was kind of baggy! I felt so damn happy I found my favorite shirt that I haven't worn in a while put it on and started admiring myself in the mirror then did a dance in front of my dog :boogie
I'm gonna be on a high for the rest of the week, for I have made awesome!


----------



## caflme

leonardess said:


> hm... let's see. I packed my bags, again, and I was fine with it. I'm just excited about the future.
> 
> We still hug and kiss and all that. no emotional fallout. amazing.


You are very lucky... I hoped my last relationship could have ended that well... but I botched it up badly. Sometimes you just can't go back to friendship once you've crossed that line. I'd always been able to manage it but when it mattered most - I just couldn't do it... and neither could he.

I had no real choice but to make the choices I did... and to move on... I just wish I could have been mature enough, calm enough, together enough and controlled enough to do it all better and not let fear, insecurity and pain get the better of me. I suppose if there was any way to go back and fix it to where I didn't hurt the person I cared about I would... but I can't so it doesn't really matter that I'd want to. Either way he and I would still get hurt and he would still be telling everyone how awful I am and I would still be reading it every time.

So good luck with this... so what's next for you? For me, work is great - I got a raise and my program may be bumped up to full-time, my son is grounded for two weeks for having a pocket knife in his pocket at school but at the same time he brought two Cs up to As and made the A/B honor roll - so mostly I am just extremely proud of him for working so hard academically. My dad is turning 90 in April... we are having a family reunion/party for him.


----------



## Aphexfan

Snow day!!! So i actually have a decent excuse for lazying around all day


----------



## Neptunus

I figured out how to convert a scanned document to a PDF and fax it (for free) using a wireless connection.


----------



## PandaPop

I told my mama to make an appointment for moi at the doctors, and not tell me what day it is until the day comes so i dont freak myself out the night before lol


----------



## leonardess

caflme said:


> You are very lucky... I hoped my last relationship could have ended that well... but I botched it up badly. Sometimes you just can't go back to friendship once you've crossed that line. I'd always been able to manage it but when it mattered most - I just couldn't do it... and neither could he.
> 
> I had no real choice but to make the choices I did... and to move on... I just wish I could have been mature enough, calm enough, together enough and controlled enough to do it all better and not let fear, insecurity and pain get the better of me. I suppose if there was any way to go back and fix it to where I didn't hurt the person I cared about I would... but I can't so it doesn't really matter that I'd want to. Either way he and I would still get hurt and he would still be telling everyone how awful I am and I would still be reading it every time.
> 
> So good luck with this... so what's next for you? For me, work is great - I got a raise and my program may be bumped up to full-time, my son is grounded for two weeks for having a pocket knife in his pocket at school but at the same time he brought two Cs up to As and made the A/B honor roll - so mostly I am just extremely proud of him for working so hard academically. My dad is turning 90 in April... we are having a family reunion/party for him.


I am sorry that this is still bothering you so much. It will pass. It just takes time. 
good to hear your job is going so well! that's excellent news, and such a rewarding job as well. YOu ought to be proud of yourself too - almost as much as you are of your son! times have changed. I remember routinely taking a pocket knife to high school, a tiny one on a key chain. I was working then and was always needing to open stuff. oh well. 
I'm going back to the US. my boyfriend and I are parting on very good terms. These days, I really know what i want. the thing is, I have spent the last 10 years sacrificing a lot, being so far from what family I have left and a life that I prefer. I just can't do it anymore. It's like I got here, and by the second day I knew I'd made a mistake. it turns out, ironically, that we both had misgivings at about the same time - about 2 or 3 weeks before I returned to the UK. we were both afraid to say anything to the other as I'd already bought my ticket and the wheels were in motion so to speak. funny that. 
A major factor was that I'd just gotten out of a 10 year dead shark kind of marriage, and he'd just decided to end a 10 year no dating/relationship isolation period. that's when we met. as I told him, I think we met each other at a time when he needed to meet someone like me, and I needed to meet someone like him. for the 3.5 months we had together before I left for the US, we had exactly what we needed at the time. 
But now, it feels forced - the circumstances are not right for anything to develop naturally. and a big part of me will always be unhappy anyway because I want to be back home, do the things I want and need to do - on my own. 
But man, did we have fun.

I didn't really answer your question, did I? I'm going back to the US. Once I'm back, I'll be starting an AA degree in health information management. I'm very good with medical terminology, so I may as well capitalize on it. once i'm finished with that, I can go anywhere I want. and that means Arizona to seek out some therapy with the last of my issues. I'm also going there to seek out some damm sun, I'm sick of rain for 9 months of the year. Also, there are some fine opportunities for art classes there. 
I've become aware of how important it is that I now look after myself financially, due to some recent events I won't go into, but suffice to say it was unpleasant.


----------



## Lasair

I did good study this week and feel a little better over my failed assignment as I know where I am going with it now, my class mates are really helpful and supportive. I have been encouraged to keep doing a little work each night and this has brought my mood up by miles - I feel good when I am doing college work!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

(I think this is the first time I've posted in here, heh? :S) It sort of seems like my family is starting to finally understand (somewhat) my introversion and social anxiety. It's even weird to me, *REALLY* weird. I haven't completely came clean (probably never will, too, and that's not me being negative. I just am not that type of person), but I have also been a lot more honest than usual, which is equally weird. 
It bothers me that it took this long for them to see what I meant, and for me to be able to (somewhat) fully express myself, but whatever. I feel scared, excited, misunderstood, and a bit alleviated all at the same time.

Also, I think I am going to be able to go to the school that I have ALWAYS wanted to go to instead of wasting my time at the school that I was previously attending. THE ART INSTITUTE, YAY! Why didn't they listen to me before???


----------



## steelmyhead

The stars are out tonight. Maybe I should buy a telescope.


----------



## Orchid20

I went to an interview and managed to get the job! Yay.


----------



## heyJude

Went out on a date with my crush tonight (who I've been chatting with since July of last year). I can't even describe how nervous I was getting ready for the date, but the date went well, we kissed for a while, and he said he definitely wants to see me again! I'm ecstatic. He's smart, funny, outgoing, and really good-looking. I'm hoping this goes well.

*Happy dance* :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## leonardess

Orchid20 said:


> I went to an interview and managed to get the job! Yay.


well done!!


----------



## leonardess

heyJude said:


> Went out on a date with my crush tonight (who I've been chatting with since July of last year). I can't even describe how nervous I was getting ready for the date, but the date went well, we kissed for a while, and he said he definitely wants to see me again! I'm ecstatic. He's smart, funny, outgoing, and really good-looking. I'm hoping this goes well.
> 
> *Happy dance* :boogie:boogie:boogie


aw, that's sweet. cheers to you!


----------



## That guy over there

My teacher praised me for giving a good presentation :teeth (that was yesterday but it still counts dont it?)


----------



## mind_games

I *think* I've almost recovered from this flu. *fingers crossed*


----------



## PandaPop

I went shopping with my mama, and i pretty much remained in all shops apart from one and that was at the start. Although i was having panic attack after panic attack i just let them pass. 
My mum was proud and rewarded moi with nandos what im eating now = HEAVEN


----------



## caflme

leonardess said:


> I am sorry that this is still bothering you so much. It will pass. It just takes time.
> good to hear your job is going so well! that's excellent news, and such a rewarding job as well. YOu ought to be proud of yourself too - almost as much as you are of your son! times have changed. I remember routinely taking a pocket knife to high school, a tiny one on a key chain. I was working then and was always needing to open stuff. oh well.
> I'm going back to the US. my boyfriend and I are parting on very good terms. These days, I really know what i want. the thing is, I have spent the last 10 years sacrificing a lot, being so far from what family I have left and a life that I prefer. I just can't do it anymore. It's like I got here, and by the second day I knew I'd made a mistake. it turns out, ironically, that we both had misgivings at about the same time - about 2 or 3 weeks before I returned to the UK. we were both afraid to say anything to the other as I'd already bought my ticket and the wheels were in motion so to speak. funny that.
> A major factor was that I'd just gotten out of a 10 year dead shark kind of marriage, and he'd just decided to end a 10 year no dating/relationship isolation period. that's when we met. as I told him, I think we met each other at a time when he needed to meet someone like me, and I needed to meet someone like him. for the 3.5 months we had together before I left for the US, we had exactly what we needed at the time.
> But now, it feels forced - the circumstances are not right for anything to develop naturally. and a big part of me will always be unhappy anyway because I want to be back home, do the things I want and need to do - on my own.
> But man, did we have fun.
> 
> I didn't really answer your question, did I? I'm going back to the US. Once I'm back, I'll be starting an AA degree in health information management. I'm very good with medical terminology, so I may as well capitalize on it. once i'm finished with that, I can go anywhere I want. and that means Arizona to seek out some therapy with the last of my issues. I'm also going there to seek out some damm sun, I'm sick of rain for 9 months of the year. Also, there are some fine opportunities for art classes there.
> I've become aware of how important it is that I now look after myself financially, due to some recent events I won't go into, but suffice to say it was unpleasant.


You sound like you are on a really good track... clear headed and that is so nice to read.

My son went back to school yesterday and had a great day... had the option to wait till Monday to take a math test and looked it over and elected to take it then and there and he made a 92 (an A)... his teacher was impressed after him missing 4 days of school with no homework or class preparation. He still has 7 more days of being grounded with no electronics or communications... but he's taking it well and using the time to read, draw and clean up his room still.

Yes, to what you said, I'd hoped it would pass by now too... it will take time... the bond I'd allowed to be forged was too deep and regardless of what he thought/thinks it was too strong to just dissipate. The logical part of my brain just took over and moved on to what I needed to do on a practical basis and left the part of me behind that had all those feelings. So now I am stuck in a limbo... a purgatory of sorts... maybe I deserve it... maybe not... but it just is what it is. It would help if I didn't keep coming here to read how he is... what he's up to... if I could just stop caring. None of it makes sense, I've always been able to just move on before - but this guy really crawled under my skin and into my soul and became a part of me somehow. I'd like to just attribute it to OCD and take a pill and make it go away - well, part of me wants that... the other part of me just accepts the little bit of contact I've left - reading his posts here... how pathetic is that. It's not really healthy for the rest of my here and now life in the non-virtual world... at some point - in time - I know it will not feel so split in two and maybe some sort of acceptance and integration will occur.


----------



## kiirby

Washed some clothes that I've been procrastinating over for a while. Ah, minor achievements.


----------



## Tristeza

Went bowling with my brother and a friend that I really, really have a crush. After that, we met a friend of hers (that I didn't meet before), had a lot of beers and vodka, and played Guitar Hero drunk until 05:00 AM :drunk

Although I was socially awkward all the time, and didn't talk too much, I was not feeling anxious. And I *think* I even made a new friend (he said we should hangout more times) :yay


----------



## tutliputli

A stranger said he loved my hair, yay.


----------



## odd_one_out

I was someone's scientific experiment all day. It was terrific.

Half way through I was told I was different to all participants (in both groups) in every way: she said I scored the highest by far out of everyone in the listening tests (distinguishing target sounds amidst noise); my concentration levels, focus and consistency were unmatched (everyone else's results had much scatter between each of their trials); my performance on one test gradually worsened with time whereas everyone else's improved (because I got more self-conscious with time); I was equally good at understanding sentences with gaps in as with noise inserted (everyone else was unbalanced in this). She reckons the amount of concentration I use for every part of my life contributes to my overloads. I had several while there. She'd not seen such concentration in anyone before and said my physics research must have been incredible. It wasn't really.

Not all the results are in but I seemed to do slightly better on the backward digit span than the forward one (making me officially backwards?), and higher than average. My hearing range was larger than average. The researcher (who I've met before) is probably the nicest person I've met, but it could be because she was very grateful to me for being her lab rat. She called me her lucky charm and also kept praising Mary. She is keen to stay in touch to learn the outcome to my current experiences. She discussed my AS symptoms in detail and said she can't see any that make her question the diagnosis. She described my body language and eye contact, saying even though I know her better it's clearly atypical but with moments of normalcy. When she first met me she was struck by how atypical I was. I'd also looked very uncomfortable when asked direct questions and displayed among the most prominent symptoms in the AS group. She wishes strongly she could help me get services but there's nothing anyone can do because the problem's widespread.


----------



## Gorillaz

good night


----------



## notna

I found someone on facebook that I have not seen since about 4 years (10yearsold) when we played Cello.

She is so beautiful, Likes every band and TV show I do and loads more stuff.

I have never said more than 2 words to her in my life and never will who cares


----------



## Citrine

Jello


----------



## Rossy

Washed and waxed my car today.


----------



## Dub16

Nothin much.

But yesterday was pretty good. I won 75 euro on a bet on liverpool's match. Plus I got ta spend the day with Hello22 and a few of me mates. Twas a good day.


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> Nothin much.
> 
> But yesterday was pretty good. I won 75 euro on a bet on liverpool's match. Plus I got ta spend the day with Hello22 and a few of me mates. Twas a good day.


That sounds like a good day... every day can't be that good right? oh... and hi!

ETA: enjoying combination friend rice - w/shrimp, beef, chicken and pork in it... yum!


----------



## shadowmask

I got my ipod back yayyyy. Well technically it happened yesterday but whatevs. Now work will be slightly less soul-crushing.


----------



## leonardess

It is very hard to let go sometimes, but it will happen, eventually. Nice to see you posting again!



caflme said:


> You sound like you are on a really good track... clear headed and that is so nice to read.
> 
> My son went back to school yesterday and had a great day... had the option to wait till Monday to take a math test and looked it over and elected to take it then and there and he made a 92 (an A)... his teacher was impressed after him missing 4 days of school with no homework or class preparation. He still has 7 more days of being grounded with no electronics or communications... but he's taking it well and using the time to read, draw and clean up his room still.
> 
> Yes, to what you said, I'd hoped it would pass by now too... it will take time... the bond I'd allowed to be forged was too deep and regardless of what he thought/thinks it was too strong to just dissipate. The logical part of my brain just took over and moved on to what I needed to do on a practical basis and left the part of me behind that had all those feelings. So now I am stuck in a limbo... a purgatory of sorts... maybe I deserve it... maybe not... but it just is what it is. It would help if I didn't keep coming here to read how he is... what he's up to... if I could just stop caring. None of it makes sense, I've always been able to just move on before - but this guy really crawled under my skin and into my soul and became a part of me somehow. I'd like to just attribute it to OCD and take a pill and make it go away - well, part of me wants that... the other part of me just accepts the little bit of contact I've left - reading his posts here... how pathetic is that. It's not really healthy for the rest of my here and now life in the non-virtual world... at some point - in time - I know it will not feel so split in two and maybe some sort of acceptance and integration will occur.


----------



## caflme

leonardess said:


> It is very hard to let go sometimes, but it will happen, eventually. Nice to see you posting again!


thanks


----------



## Oxen

i got up the courage to go and talk to my neighbour about his dogs digging under our fence again. i was quite assertive and impressed with myself. win!


----------



## nickcorona

Episode 1 of the Prequel of Spartacus premiered today. So awesome!


----------



## layitontheline

Left work and bought lunch for the first time. It was good. I'm going to forget the part where I ended up in the wrong lane and flew through a very yellowishredisssh light on my way back to work :um


----------



## Stilla

It was actually warm outside today... +2 Celsius!
Even the sun was shining! 

I love spring.


----------



## kiirby

3 hour lunch break? Thankyou very much.


----------



## RockIt

100 posts. :boogie :clap


----------



## Citrine

Realized that my SA isn't as bad as I made it out to be. I think I actually might be one of those people who get their energy from talking to people. Who knew. Let's just see how long this lasts...


----------



## Rossy

A girl behind me in a shop today smiled at me when i looked around


----------



## Paragon

Didn't actually happen today but.. ran into someone i used to know a long time ago. Had a nice conversation with her  ... actually wouldn't mind talking to her more... 

This is the kinda situation where i start thinking maybe i should have a facebook account.


----------



## Lasair

Two of my friends from Galway drove up to see me this evening we went to dinner and I even drank a glass of red wine (okay it wasn't a glass and it was watered down as I couldn't stand the taste) I have not laughed as much as I did in a very long time - it was lovely.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I feel kind of ****ty now, but...

I went to "breakfast" (at 2pm) with my boyfriend, then went shopping and got paint to finish painting the trim in my apartment, as well as some other things I've long needed for the apartment.


----------



## caflme

I did something new. I made meatballs and when I was cooking them in the frying pan I squished them flat like tiny mini burgers... put cheese on them and made the miniest burgers ever with some tiny mini potato rolls I'd bought. My 12 year old son luvs em - score. Each one is about the size of a box of matches but a bit thicker.


----------



## gilt

^ mmm I think those are called "sliders"

Congrats on the 3000 posts!


----------



## AlisonWonderland

I opened the door and signed the delivery and unpacked from boxes with delivery dude standing there.
Oddly proud :d


----------



## caflme

gilt said:


> ^ mmm I think those are called "sliders"
> 
> Congrats on the 3000 posts!


Even smaller, I checked - they are about the size of a half dollar.


----------



## Hello22

jhanniffy said:


> Two of my friends from Galway drove up to see me this evening we went to dinner and I even drank a glass of red wine (okay it wasn't a glass and it was watered down as I couldn't stand the taste) I have not laughed as much as I did in a very long time - it was lovely.


:clap


----------



## Hello22

I spent another lovely weekend with my Boyfriend. He's someone very very special to me :mushy


----------



## Shooterrr

I raised my hand in class today to answer a question! I got it wrong but I'm still happy that I made an attempt.


----------



## layitontheline

This dude complimented my boots. I introduced myself after, and I never introduce myself to anyone. He looked familiar and I thought he might have gone to my elementary school so that's the only reason I asked, but still. I held a 30-second conversation with him and felt no anxiety.


----------



## GunnyHighway

GunnyHighway said:


> I don't know if this counts as something good, but I kind of felt good after doing it. Snow came down pretty hard last night and I went to go shovel it around 1AM. Did my driveway, my next door neighbour's driveway, and then 4 houses worth of sidewalks.


Oh geez, there I go quoting myself. :um I did this again, woohoo.


----------



## Dub16

Booked a trip ta Liverpool. Lookin forward ta it a lot. Oh and that sleepy shop-assistant never charged me fer me sarnie this mornin. 
Although ta be fair, it tasted like feet anyway


----------



## leonardess

found an awesome job to apply for online....


----------



## PandaPop

I read that Jersey Shore next season is going to be in Italy. Best new EVER tbh LOL


----------



## Stilla

Shooterrr said:


> I raised my hand in class today to answer a question! I got it wrong but I'm still happy that I made an attempt.


That sounds great, something I definitely would be proud of as well!

I'm gonna go with the sun was shining today again.
When you haven't seen daylight since October you appreciate it more lol x)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

My bf showed me that he makes an effort for me. <3


----------



## purplefruit

I finally made an appointment with the doctor to see about my creaky ankle that's been bothering me for a few years :um


----------



## laura024

My mom won her disability case!


----------



## kangarabbit

- My new glasses came in the mail today!
- I shadowed for the first time today and it was a good experience.  I'm definitely considering becoming a doctor even more now.


----------



## Lasair

I kinda let it be known to the girls I live with that I wanted to move out, they don't want me to go and to show that they cleaned the kitchen...I still think I need a more relaxed environment but for now I watched some tv as was advised to do.


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> Booked a trip ta Liverpool. Lookin forward ta it a lot. Oh and that sleepy shop-assistant never charged me fer me sarnie this mornin.
> *Although ta be fair, it tasted like feet anyway*


Haha!!

oh i'm so looking forward to that liverpool trip too!!!


----------



## melissa75

In a moment of insanity/anxiety (spontaneity?) today, I told my boss I needed time off next week. Then, I booked a trip to San Francisco/Napa. My friend said she would meet me there. Can't believe I just did that :yay.


----------



## Neptunus

^ Good for you!!!! Enjoy your well-earned trip! :yes

An officemate sent me a text thanking me for having straightened up his super messy workstation a.k.a. our office. Hopefully he'll keep it that way!


----------



## Aphexfan

In my studies in fiction class I actually starting speaking up and raising my hand for some of the questions we went over in class


----------



## layitontheline

Ate a delicious veggie burger without getting paranoid.


----------



## MagusAnima

I got my first accept from one of my university choices! w00t! :boogie


----------



## Citrine

Took a long walk outside with my ipod. Havn't dont that in while. Twas nice.


----------



## kiirby

MagusAnima said:


> I got my first accept from one of my university choices! w00t! :boogie


Oh awesome, well done! Which university?

Something good... me sister went back to London with her boyfriend. They were only here for a day, but happy couples just make me feel real despondent. They'll be staying here soon. Oh lawd.


----------



## RockIt

I took my son out to lunch. It was awesome father/son time.


----------



## layitontheline

Parcel came in (amusing posting this right after posting in the shopaholic thread) and everything fits nicely. Now I can wear panties with seahorses on my butt; my life has meaning!


----------



## Livvle

I had a proper conversation with my mum today. I asked her if I was a disappointment and if I make her proud and she said yes. Then she confided in me about some of her problems.
We're spending the day togather on saturday, and that NEVER happens.
I feel a little happier inside now ^-^


----------



## Shooterrr

Classes are canceled today because of the snow. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Lasair

I went shopping, bought a dress, did some college work in the library and accepted a lift home. I was going to go to dance but it was canceled!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Found two jobs I'm going to apply for. Actually got to talk to another county (even though they told me they aren't accepting applications. At least I know now). I explained to my other temp assignment manager that I cannot accept a job in my old department because of the environment (which is why I left in the first place - I was with them five years) and she responded with understanding, thanked me for my honesty, and said she would still keep me in mind for other assignments. I'm kinda tearful today, but good things have happened. I need to keep that in mind.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I woke up to snow! See, yesterday, I was told that snow was expected for this afternoon and evening, maybe with rain in the morning. My alarm went off at 6:30 (I needed to take the recycling out) but I slept through it (hehe). I woke up like an hour later and sat up and looked through my blinds and saw snoooooowwwww!


----------



## miminka

My orthodontist gave me a $10 gift card for Chapters because I have been taking such good care of my teeth. I sold it to my sister and I am putting that money towards a DVD that I will buy tomorrow.


----------



## purplefruit

Finally went to the doctor to see about my ankle which has been clicking for two years. Got a prescription for orthotics. The appointment cost $475...happy thoughts HAPPY THOUGHTS :bah

RSVP'd for a few social events coming up in Feb - one farewell dinner for my best friend who is leaving for Korea. And cocktails at some club/lounge with my meetup ladies...soo scared :afr but I want to form friendships, so I need to open up. And another brunch with my meetup girls.

Made a commitment to myself, to go to the Museum on Friday, since I have been in such a nonstop crappy mood lately. It's half price, but it's still somewhat expensive so hopefully it won't be too packed. I've invited my best friend, but even if she declines I'll go alone. I need to do this for myself no matter what.

So today wasn't too bad :boogie


----------



## melissa75

Neptunus said:


> ^ Good for you!!!! Enjoy your well-earned trip! :yes


Thank you . I seriously can't wait for my little mini-vacation to nicer weather!!


----------



## steelmyhead

I have drank one half a bottle of beer, and there is one half left to go.


----------



## theJdogg

My grad school application is almost done. I just have to pick up the letters of rec and finish the online application and it's out of my hands for an entire month. Woohoo! I can finally ski during my days off.


----------



## LostPancake

I'm a bit nervous, and I'm sure I'll screw it up somehow, but someone who left the group I'm in apparently wants to hang out sometime. 

God, I've been wanting someone to hang out with, that I can relate to. And I can actually relate to her. 

There are people on here who I'd love to be able to hang out with, but everyone's so far away.


----------



## leonardess

^ that's fantastic news! you can do it, you are interesting, intelligent, and quirky. of course they want to hang out with you.


----------



## Stilla

I had such a nice day today.
Got my cellphone back. 
Made plans with a friend. 
Someone even made me a drawing on deviant art xD


----------



## leonardess

whew, got a lot done. filled out online job app, wrote covering letter, composed letters of recommendation sent those off to get signed, filled in online college app, started online orientation, updated resume, got my third reference, now writing out flash cards. I hate this crap, but it's gotta be done.


----------



## Kennnie

i looked in the mirror and asked myself who the **** is that sexy beast?


----------



## TheDaffodil

I got another day off work (I work at an elementary school so since it's another snow day, I didn't have to go in). I can take a nap.


----------



## RockIt

I created a private facebook group for my family to post pics, vids, etc.


----------



## layitontheline

I went to school despite the urge to sleep instead and despite the fact that my teacher told us we'd be doing something "fun" today. That always means something incredibly stupid, interactive, awkward, and useless. It was, but I survived.


----------



## LostPancake

leonardess said:


> ^ that's fantastic news! you can do it, you are interesting, intelligent, and quirky. of course they want to hang out with you.


Aw, thank you. :squeeze

And good luck with your school plans - it's inspiring to me.


----------



## Dub16

I got oota work early, not coz I worked hard, but coz.... well i dunno why, but i got oota work early anyway

And Hello22 is callin up ta see me at 10pm

And today was pay-day, wahooo

Then i found 6 beers in the veggie-cooler of me friedge (normally i wouldnt look in the veggie cooler fer anythin)

And our Irish SAS meet-up is tomorrow at 12pm, cant wait.

And seamus the leprechaun got all "A"'s in his exams. (it later transpired that "A" stood fer "Absent". But fer a few minutes i was proud


----------



## Aphexfan

Got some dominos!! :b


----------



## mrbojangles

This is quickly becoming my favorite thread on sas.


----------



## trendyfool

Got a haircut


----------



## Melinda

Woke up this morning to a skype call from a classmate I haven't heard from in over a year! It was awesome : )


----------



## Rossy

Feeling better than yesterday.


----------



## Googlieyed

My neice was born- well technically that was yesterday but hey, not much else is happening at 3am...
I'm still waiting to hear how it went- sounds like she's a healthy girl though! : )


----------



## odd_one_out

Got big hugs and massages for my poor mind and body this morning in bed when my friend returned from buying me more games. She's me squeeze machine.


----------



## Saekon

Looked at myself in the mirror with my uniform on. 

The amount of happiness I feel right now can only be measured by delirium-filled orgasmic squeals .


----------



## shadowmask

It's a lot warmer out. And I actually think I look halfway decent today.


----------



## Kennnie

stuffed like a pig


----------



## layitontheline

I have gained some arm strength by doing certain chores at work. Also had a really good chat with my coworker, ah this kid has got to be one of the few humans who I genuinely like and cannot think of a bad thing to say about him. I feel like I could share my life story with him and he wouldn't judge.


----------



## trendyfool

I wrote a pretty good poem, I saw black swan (again) with a couple friends and I'm not that worried about school tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I went to church.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I played video games all weekend(including today), since it was the week after finals and I have no HW. It relieved my stress.


----------



## kiirby

Boss is ill today. Got to cancel all the patient appointments and now just gotta chilll for the whole day. Woo.


----------



## Gorillaz

finished my last exam


----------



## odd_one_out

It took hours, but I got the first batch of benefit forms and photocopied documents ready to send off. I also got a large chunk of my drawing done and it's going better than most. I managed to step back and remain calm and disciplined to do all this.


----------



## Bertiebaby

Dub16 said:


> I got oota work early, not coz I worked hard, but coz.... well i dunno why, but i got oota work early anyway
> 
> And Hello22 is callin up ta see me at 10pm
> 
> And today was pay-day, wahooo
> 
> Then i found 6 beers in the veggie-cooler of me friedge (normally i wouldnt look in the veggie cooler fer anythin)
> 
> And our Irish SAS meet-up is tomorrow at 12pm, cant wait.
> 
> And seamus the leprechaun got all "A"'s in his exams. (it later transpired that "A" stood fer "Absent". But fer a few minutes i was proud


cool. Was wondering about the irish sas. Didn't know it existed. Anyhoo, i went to yoga today and fought against feelings of extreme body self consciousness and actually relaxed a bit!


----------



## skywatcher

My elderly neighbors left a bag of tangelos from their tree on my doorstep today, while I was at work.


----------



## Tristeza

Everything went better than expected


----------



## trendyfool

I WANT TANGELOS  today was a good day, I talked with people at school and though I wasn't at school the whole day I was there for part of it. I need to keep going.


----------



## skywatcher

trendyfool said:


> I WANT TANGELOS


Don't mean to rub it in, but they are _delicious_!


----------



## liso

I got a letter today from an old old friend. We are going to be pen pals!!


----------



## softshock11

i didn't cry on the train ride home


----------



## Ape in space

I've made an unusually high number of posts in the last day or so. I don't know why I consider that a positive thing, but it feels so right.


----------



## layitontheline

90% and 80% on two tests I never studied or once opened my book for. I love intro classes.

Also, think I've made an acquaintance in one class. I brought the topic to Star Wars and he complimented my doodle. This is big. Huge, even.


----------



## Saekon

Returned to school, blah blah blah, blah blah, blah blah blah blah blah. 

Yeah it was good, think I'm starting to make friends. That's nice too.


----------



## moonreich

I just like this thread, positive thinking. I'm just happy I'm alive and that I have all the chance to face all the tuft challenges everyday...or a lil scared once in a while..

read this kewl blog..check it out.

http://everydayfeelsgood.blogspot.com/


----------



## cafune

I did well on my English essay!  

Oh, and my math mark is better than what I expected it to be... same for my chem mark!


----------



## skygazer

I woke up at 7 AM, and the sky was clearrr, and I sat outside in the backyard, and I had a huge mug of hot tea, and chocolate poptart for breakfast, and and and it was a good morning


----------



## odd_one_out

Despite severe fatigue requiring 2 naps, got most tasks done, drawing, and even a workout. Can't remember the last time I broke a sweat that wasn't a cold one.


----------



## MattFoley

I found out that an article I wrote was used as a reference In an article on ehow.com. I'm glad someone learned something from it but it makes me call into question anything thats written on ehow. :lol


----------



## Monroee

I just feel good and hopeful today. And interested in a new hobby, tarot card reading.


----------



## DrinkingMilk

Went out to buy a deck of cards a couple of hours ago and when I got beck I stepped in a puddle in my living room. After a couple of minutes of "WTFing" I deduced that it was dripping from the celling. Several phone calls and 800 dollars later a plumber figured out that whatever goes down my upstairs neighbor's kitchen sink ends up on my floor. Only solution = tear the roof down. 

Still I have a big smile on my face because I got along with the plumber and made him laugh a couple of times and I was even able to keep a conversation flowing with three complete strangers, both on phone and face to face without sweating or a lot of "eehhs" and "uuumms." In other words, there is hope 

(If didn't have SA I'd probably be really angry about the fact that it's gonna take thousands of dollars to fix this, so SA temporarily rules  )


----------



## caflme

My son has been grounded for 18 days now... and is finally UNgrounded... which means I AM ungrounded.... I am soooo relieved that is OVER. 

He got caught at school with a small pocket knife... dumb choice.... so he got 3 day out of school suspension. Then he lost his iTouch4 (again). So I grounded him for two weeks or until his room and the carport were clean.

It took him 18 days to finish the job and his consequences... he still has no electronics.... I took everything out of his room and barred him from TV, Computer and the phone. 

His attitude has really improved now and he even wants to serve at Church again (he's an Altar Boy)... I think this really straightened him up.

He will be earning his STUFF back a little at a time.

He also brought home A/B honor roll and joined Beta Club... so... I'm very proud of him and the whole grounding/consequences thing really sucked - I hated every second of it... it seemed like I hated it worse than he did.

But - now - Thank goodness it is OVER and in the past.


----------



## Dying note

Got another song out of the way. And my art is almost all the way complete. Things are getting done and I'm surprised at my pace the last few days.


----------



## heyJude

Guy in class asked me something about the assignment and I actually started to make conversation with him and said more than two words for once. Yay me!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness




----------



## AussiePea

caflme said:


> My son has been grounded for 18 days now... and is finally UNgrounded... which means I AM ungrounded.... I am soooo relieved that is OVER.
> 
> He got caught at school with a small pocket knife... dumb choice.... so he got 3 day out of school suspension. Then he lost his iTouch4 (again). So I grounded him for two weeks or until his room and the carport were clean.
> 
> It took him 18 days to finish the job and his consequences... he still has no electronics.... I took everything out of his room and barred him from TV, Computer and the phone.
> 
> His attitude has really improved now and he even wants to serve at Church again (he's an Altar Boy)... I think this really straightened him up.
> 
> He will be earning his STUFF back a little at a time.
> 
> He also brought home A/B honor roll and joined Beta Club... so... I'm very proud of him and the whole grounding/consequences thing really sucked - I hated every second of it... it seemed like I hated it worse than he did.
> 
> But - now - Thank goodness it is OVER and in the past.


Great to see some people still know how to be good parents :b. The amount of spoiled brats out there who do what they want without any consequences is mind boggling, and it makes you realise why there are so many rude, impolite and inconsiderate little ****s roaming the streets these days.

Props to you!!!


----------



## MattFoley

IllusionOfHappiness said:


>


You too?! I really need to get that on a t-shirt. That's great :lol


----------



## caflme

Ospi said:


> Great to see some people still know how to be good parents :b. The amount of spoiled brats out there who do what they want without any consequences is mind boggling, and it makes you realise why there are so many rude, impolite and inconsiderate little ****s roaming the streets these days.
> 
> Props to you!!!


Wow... thanks... it was rough... but I think it will be worth it for sure in the long run. No one gets a manual with these darned miniature humans... we have to wing it and pray that our common sense and fortitude will win out and create a decent adult human someday.


----------



## chicagoense

This is a great thread, reading all the posts is generating a lot of positive energy and thinking, hey, even if it's the little things in life. That counts. We all may come to these threads feeling hopeless, ashamed that we aren't "X" in society, but you shouldnt. I have come to find that many people we envy are usaully quite messed up inside too. everybody has their flaws, we're not perfect, but that's life. Everyday is a great day, if you gove out positive thinking love for everything, you will have a postive return, these charges extract each other. Be happy about who you are. even if you are lacking in some categories, so what, who cares. Just by thinking postivley, and even not thinking about anthing, not giving things deep meaning, has given me successes. And even if things dont work out with people, making new friends, then let it be. then try for the next one. I say , things happen for a reason.


----------



## theJdogg

Taco Tuesday


----------



## metamorphosis

Something good happened today. I stepped over an ant, huhhh!!


----------



## layitontheline

Booked doctor appointment.


----------



## alte

Drove home from interview at 5 in the morning. Had to work at 7am but the professor said not to worry and to get some rest instead. Nice to see attendings actually care about their students.


----------



## RayOfLight123

I bottle fed a baby deer


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a very bad Saturday night/Sunday/Monday due to a stupid interaction with my boyfriend, involving Katy Perry and her beauty compared to mine. (As you can probably guess, his answer was not what I was hoping to hear.)
But last night, I saw a picture of Katy Perry without any makeup on. And I realised that I may not be as pretty as Katy Perry when she's wearing makeup, but even without makeup, I'm prettier than she is without makeup. Anyone can look good with lots of makeup and false eyelashes and trampy clothes. But it's nicer to look beautiful without any of that. 
Right?


----------



## Becomingfree

*Facebook and Envy*

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7309521n&tag=contentMain;contentBody

I really don't feel that bad to hear about facebook and envy. I so have that some times. That's why I can't get on. I feel better.


----------



## MindOverMood

Miss Meggie said:


> I had a very bad Saturday night/Sunday/Monday due to a stupid interaction with my boyfriend, involving Katy Perry and her beauty compared to mine. (As you can probably guess, his answer was not what I was hoping to hear.)
> But last night, I saw a picture of Katy Perry without any makeup on. And I realised that I may not be as pretty as Katy Perry when she's wearing makeup, but even without makeup, I'm prettier than she is without makeup. Anyone can look good with lots of makeup and false eyelashes and trampy clothes. But it's nicer to look beautiful without any of that.
> Right?


:yes


----------



## tutliputli

I had a great day with my parents and got to see lots of the beautiful city I live in.


----------



## intuition

Finally bought some winter boots for this ridiculous blizzard.


----------



## millenniumman75

I made it out of my driveway after my ice storm!


----------



## layitontheline

Miss Meggie said:


> But last night, I saw a picture of Katy Perry without any makeup on. And I realised that I may not be as pretty as Katy Perry when she's wearing makeup, but even without makeup, I'm prettier than she is without makeup. Anyone can look good with lots of makeup and false eyelashes and trampy clothes. But it's nicer to look beautiful without any of that.
> Right?


Absolutely. Natural beauty > Fixed beauty any day.

------

Apparently I'm getting a $750 entrance scholarship for school. Sweet!


----------



## Rossy

A girl I noticed was looking at me I smiled at her and she put her head down thinking I would look away but I did not and about two seconds later she looked again at me with a smile


----------



## Kakaka

I quite enjoyed my driving lesson today for the first time.


----------



## caflme

I got a huge pat on the back today by my very excited boss... she finished the end of the year report and came in to tell me that I'd doubled the number of clients being seen by my program and tripled the amount of money that my program was able to show as outgoing to help my clients.... that is HUGE... and it may very well allow us the grounds to get approval and a grant to push my program into full-time instead of part-time... which will double my income. I am sooooo psyched and happy... I've really been working hard at improving my program and making better relationships with the caseworkers, social workers and advocates - individuals and agencies in order to have a better relationship with them to get more services out to the community... I'm so glad it's all paying off.


----------



## gilt

^ Congrats caflme! (Although it doesn't surprise me that you could do this)


----------



## Dying note

I made the decision to finally begin work on my last painting this weekend--which means it should be done before February is gone.


----------



## AussiePea

Congratulations Calfme!! Hard work really does pay off!


----------



## caflme

Thanks Gilt and Ospi... it really does feel great.


----------



## LostPancake

I stayed up too late last night again, and must have turned off my alarm in my sleep. Then I woke up 5 minutes until class. At first I was like, ****! I'm doomed, and was just going to lie there and berate for an hour, but then I was like, screw it, I don't care if I'm a bit late. 

Anyway, I'm glad I went. Otherwise I'd have spiralled down into more depression.


----------



## Steve123

I found an old ipod from years ago today! Though I will have to rearrange the contents considering how much my musical tastes have changed since I last had it.


----------



## LostPancake

Arrested Development said:


> I'm, like, doing things. AWESOME!! It feels good to actually be working towards something.


This is inspiring to me.  :boogie


----------



## Aves

I found out the busdrivers are on strike this morning, but that just meant I could take the metro together with my bf  a nice twist in the morning


----------



## AussiePea

Arrested Development said:


> Oh, you know, I do what I can. :b Glad you were able to pry yourself out of bed. Generally I would just lay there and feel like crap about myself : / Speaking of alarm clock issues....
> 
> I woke up on time even though my alarm/phone was in the car. Yay!


Woah, sixth sense!!!! Glad you are out and about and stoof!


----------



## ShyFX

"A controversial CRTC decision that effectively imposed usage-based Internet billing on small service providers will be reversed, the _Toronto Star_ has learned."

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...-to-reverse-crtc-decision-on-internet-billing

Word to yo mother!


----------



## Dying note

I went on an interview today and didn't die  Lord knows I wanted to though...nerves all over the place.


----------



## Melinda

My boyfriend and I hung out with some of his friends and played games and had a pretty good time together. Tomorrow I think we're going to meet up again : )


----------



## tutliputli

I traded in an-old-but-good bike I got for free and used the money to buy a brand new bike with a lovely, big, wicker basket. There're going to be lots of night-time bike rides in the coming weeks. :yes


----------



## layitontheline

^Ah, sounds lovely! Does biking give you any anxiety? I would so love to do it but it scares me far too much. Even taking a walk in my neighborhood makes me nervous.

----

Had delicious vegan cupcakes.


----------



## tutliputli

layitontheline said:


> ^Ah, sounds lovely! Does biking give you any anxiety? I would so love to do it but it scares me far too much. Even taking a walk in my neighborhood makes me nervous.
> 
> ----
> 
> Had delicious vegan cupcakes.


It does give me massive anxiety, such that I'm a bit of a hazard :lol I'm far too cautious and hesitant, but I think that'll get better the more I do it. The good thing about biking is that you're gone so quick that no one has the chance to really see you. I live on a horribly busy road and walking is much, much worse for me.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I smiled into the mirror! Guess what, the other guy smiled right back at me!


----------



## trendyfool

I finally told my therapist about a lot of things I had never told anyone before.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a nice chat with my apartment building's super. He used to work for my dad when I was a little kid. He just moved into the building a month or so ago. (His cousin owns the building.) I'd not recognised him until my dad mentioned to me one day that my new super was Steven. He was out plowing the drive when I went to my car today, so I stopped and chatted with him for a few minutes.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Also, I just finally posted another entry on my blog! It felt so good...


----------



## serolf

I had a pretty good job interview.
*crossing my fingers*


----------



## alte

Had a kind, caring and positive person for a preceptor - a perfect role model, someone who I can try to emulate.


----------



## Miami

socially, Ive had a really good week at college this week


----------



## AussiePea

Had a great sandwich for lunch!!


----------



## suddenstorm

I had a great workout in the gym today and I pushed myself even when I didn't feel like it.


----------



## anonymid

I shoveled snow under the stars tonight and it was beautiful.


----------



## kangarabbit

Even though physics is freaking me out, at least my TA is nice guy and actually emailed me back when I asked about my grade status. And he gave me some reassurance.


----------



## Aphexfan

Just took a 3 hour nap!


----------



## miminka

I'd say I had a pretty good day, refreshingly. It was the beginning of a new semester and so far my classes seem if not exceptionally enjoyable, tolerable in the least. My friend spontaneously took me out for coffee at lunch, and paid since I was unsurprisingly penniless. Then my friend bought me a lovely tote bag that she found, which she said made her think of me. She invited me out for coffee tomorrow with herself and her new beau, and though I'm a little nervous as I've never met the chap (only heard appraisal after glowing appraisal of him) I will go, if only to see her. Rationally, I doubt I'll make a complete fool of myself. Then my friend picked up another copy of Tati's _Trafic_ and Kurosawa's _Ran_ for me, which I will get when I see him in March.


----------



## jebus89

I spent time with a girl I like for the first time in ages


----------



## rawrguy

I went to the barber today and actually took my hat off (which I haven't done in ages). I am a 20 year old who is losing his hair and trying to grow it back. The lady (who was also losing her hair) called me "old" lmao!


----------



## caflme

I made pizza and fried cheese sticks for my son and his friends for when they got home from school.... I actually talked to his friends... they thought it was really kool that I made snacks for them.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I got to speak to Lina :boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

anonymid said:


> I shoveled snow under the stars tonight and it was beautiful.


Wow  Lucky *******s up there with snow.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I bought some paint for my apartment and some other fun things.


----------



## alte

Completed all 21 interviews. Now to wait about a month for official results.


----------



## LostPancake

Finally made plans to get together with my new friend tomorrow - we're going to go on a walk down by the lake.


----------



## caflme

Finally got to argue out an issue with an ex... felt better than keeping it all bottled up... I feel better.


----------



## odd_one_out

Got up early despite little sleep and went to the bank. Made it through the noisy crowds without panicking from the onslaught - I was reminded to wear my earplugs, hat, and sunglasses. Managed to stand in the long, stuffy queue without getting ill. Managed to speak to the staff OK, although the woman repeated my request to check she'd heard correctly. Found out a small savings account I've not used for years had accumulated £60 interest. Felt much more acclimatised on the walk home. Saw an MtF transsexual walking proudly in a short skirt, which was a bonus to the morning. 

Found I could tolerate conversation with my friend for more than 2 seconds - maybe it was the exercise, but that doesn't usually happen. Got into my research, finally. Got my friend to go through loads of paperwork to figure out what I owe her, otherwise she wouldn't have bothered about being paid back. She reckons the savings I have will cover it but doesn't think it's a good idea to use them until I've some income. Told her not to reveal the total owed until then or it will set me off.


----------



## Berlusconi

What an awesome idea.

Hmm. It's only 2:00, so not much happened. It's just been a lazy Friday.

I managed to wake up at 7:30 instead of falling asleep at that time. Just a good start to a dreary day.


----------



## heartofchambers

buy one get one free, unexpectedly.


----------



## Witchcraft

I finally got down to editing my MA paper.


----------



## Dying note

I started drawing a portrait today that needed to be redone. While it's all I had the energy for, it was something.


----------



## steelmyhead

I did a whole lot of stuff.


----------



## layitontheline

I had a slow, relaxing wake-up to my day. Then bussed while it snowed gently outside, very beautiful.


----------



## LostPancake

odd_one_out said:


> Got into my research, finally.




Good going on that - I have some projects which I have a lot of anxiety about also, but haven't managed to push myself into starting them yet.


----------



## Shizuko

After having a bad week, I feel so much better after talking with my bf!


----------



## Amanda123

Went to church for the first time this year. I enjoyed it & it really opened up my eyes to what's important and what isn't. I met a lot of new people and I might join a service group where you get to travel to different countries and help people.  I'm ready to change my life for the better.


----------



## Dying note

I finished the portrait, and it looks 10x better than the previous one. Feels nice to get something right for once.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got out of work early, then went home and took a nap. When I woke up, I drove up to the restaurant (where, until recently, I worked six days a week; now I work one day a week there and five at the bakery/cafe my chef also owns) to watch the Superbowl in the kitchen with my boyfriend, chef, and coworkers. I don't care about the game, but I watched the commercials and ate chili and chips and salsa.


----------



## Space Ghost

-I upgraded to Windows 7 Pro! from home prem 30 day trial 
-I became assured that i want to pursue public health
-Was in deep thought; thinking about time and space; is it really out there or just in here? Crazy! 
-very optimistic today


----------



## LostPancake

I felt compelled to go on another hour-long walk today - I couldn't resist, it was so good yesterday. I went alone this time and brought my ipod, and listened to music. I can't believe I've lived here for 6 years, off an on, and never walked down by the lake - the water was beautiful. There were coots and egrets. Kids and dogs were running around in the grass. I sat by the water for a while in the breeze and sunlight.


----------



## layitontheline

Random guy in my class offered to send me the notes I missed without even having to ask him. And he actually emailed me them today. Nice to encounter people who are kind enough to remember simple favours like that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I applied at 3 more places in person today


----------



## suddenstorm

^^thats great.

I scheduled all my appointments today.:boogie


----------



## jebus89

This may seem a bit pathetic but it means a lot to me. Someone told me, completely unprompted that I'm a great guy 

Made my day


----------



## Dying note

Canadian Brotha said:


> I applied at 3 more places in person today


Wow! That's really fantastic...lol

I believe I'm done with editing my last round of poems. It's lots of stuff that won't ever be seen, but for what they mean to me it's a lot to say they are finally done. One huge thing marked off my list...


----------



## pita

Look who came to live with me:










We're going to stay up all night painting our toenails and watching _She's All That_.


----------



## caflme

Figured out a way to add $5000/mo extra worth of financial viability to my program at work... I have just just about cinched me getting full-time... not sure why I'm working so hard toward that... I really don't want to work that many hours... but it's job security and I guess more money would be good so I could start saving again. I just like my 9-3 Mon-Thurs job... soon, at this rate, it will be 8-4 Mon-Thurs and 8-1 Friday. I know that doesn't sound like a lot more but that extra hour in the morning KILLS me... and I like sleeping in on Fridays and being home while my son is at school. But... my clients really need the extra time and I can do a lot more for them with the extra time.... plus I'll be getting paid for all the hours I'll work - instead of like now, volunteering extra hours for free just to get everything done.


----------



## MagicAir

I studied like crazy and got a 95 on a test in history.(hardest subject/class for me)


----------



## momosy

I bought mint ice cream and I got a new cute notebook


----------



## Dying note

MagicAir said:


> I studied like crazy and got a 95 on a test in history.(hardest subject/class for me)


Congratulations


----------



## caflme

My earlier irritation (in random post thread) resolved itself.... a neighbor that came and asked my opinion and then got irked at my response came back and told me he did what I suggested and I was right.... 

He knew I was beyond irritated at his reaction when he'd come to me for help and apologized.

I told him today was just a bad day for him to react that way... he said it must be that time of the month... he's brilliant lol.


----------



## leonardess

^tell him that you hope it only lasts a few days, and then he should feel fine.


----------



## LostPancake

My teacher smiled at me calling role. If I were younger I'm sure I would have a crush on her - she looks like Sofia Coppala, and is a bit nervous giving her lectures, and has a sweet disposition. 

And I imagined hugging a close friend for an hour, and felt a bit better, after feeling past dead for most of the day. Really, I don't know what more words can do at this point. I think my right brain is starving.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I'm bad at keeping to the "today" part of this thread. I went on a retreat for co-op yesterday, and the whole focus way the Myers Briggs test (ISFJ by the way, highest out of all for I, S, and F). I (not surprisingly) scored 10/10 for introvertedness and was the highest out of the whole group. The retreat leader asked me if there was one thing I wanted to say to others that gets said during group work.

I worked up the balls to mumble out "I hate it when you say I'm too quiet". My eyes were all tearing up, but it felt good to finally say it out loud to people .

That and I was told something that was a bit scary at first, but made me extremely happy. Maybe I'm not doomed to loneliness for the rest of my life...


----------



## mrbojangles

I went to go take the test today, but ended up getting snowed out. The instructor was nice enough to give me a pre test and he said would it have been the real test I would have passed easily. That's a huge load off my shoulders. He was really nice to me too which always kind surprises me :lol


----------



## layitontheline

My bus driver looked like Walter White and smiled the whole trip. Then my next bus driver was laughing as he playfully raced the other bus for a few blocks. It's fun to mirror-stalk my drivers.


----------



## Dying note

I actually filed my taxes for the first time today and didn't lose my mind in confusion.

And I had a great start with my painting (finally). Just a background section, but it looks good enough to really motivate me to finish. It's the weirdest one in my opinion and hopefully I don't screw it up.


----------



## Rossy

Did a two mile walk after work.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Second post of today! I've got a Linkin Park concert that starts in 2 hours. YAAAYYYYY!
(Too bad my ride is late)


----------



## MaddyRose

I took the initiative today and hung out with my friend and her boyfriend. Not too much talking went on but it's was better than being bored out of my mind in between classes :eyes


----------



## GunnyHighway

I f*cking screamed out nearly every lyric at that concert. Feels amazing to let that go, I never knew I could yell so loud. My throat is killing me now, but oh well, it was well worth it.


----------



## layitontheline

I'm getting a ride today. I'm getting a burrito and perhaps a Funky Monkey. I'm going to get up and personal with Anselm and Aquinas. My lips are finally not chapped. My legs are beginning to look normal again. Today is a promising day


----------



## suddenstorm

work went well today


----------



## odd_one_out

Had to deal with 2 useless databases today (which worked well a few years ago), banging my head against a wall getting nowhere and wasting time, but at least the perseverance means I'm now pretty sure it's not my fault. Also got over the worst of some weird breakdown - brought on by that and seeing my reflection - after my friend found me in a state of distress, got a bit scared, and helped out. Tomorrow she's going to cheer me up by getting me more hair dye, which I haven't used in ages. I'm also sick of wearing **** clothes all the time like a cloistered monk and might blow a few quid on a hoodie or something, though there's no way to replace it. Yeah, so really **** moods and mental issues but still functioned.


----------



## LostPancake

I signed up for this program to guide you through writing a personal statement for grad school. It sounds really good - five hour long sessions. And I need it, because it's something that I would probably just keep putting off due to anxiety until it was too late, then I'd say, oh, I didn't really want to go anyway. 

I figure I should at least try, even though the odds of my getting in are low, due to ****ty grades.


----------



## Dying note

Had a chance to sing today. I truly think that's the only time I actually feel good anymore. Sitting at my piano, singing my words as badly as I want to...


----------



## AussiePea

Arrested Development said:


> No more SNF!
> 
> .....for now.


 Spent nuclear fuel?


----------



## LostPancake

Arrested Development said:


> No more SNF!
> 
> .....for now.


Yeah, what is this? I though it was another urban dictionary thing I didn't know about. Stanford Nanofabrication Facility? Skilled Nursing Facility? Sunday Night Football? Saturday Night Fever?


----------



## Zil

I was able to sit in the tram instead of standing for the duration of the ride.


----------



## AussiePea

That doesn't help addy!! :wife


----------



## softshock11

Had a really good jam session today with my friend Daniel - I see this guy maybe only once a year - but we made each other realize a lot about ourselves.
So today I am

Having my last cigarette

Throwing out the last of my weed

Trying to be a vegetarian again because i felt better about myself then.

Quit trying to over analyze every single thing.

Going to *really try *to start therapy for my depression.


----------



## LostPancake

Arrested Development said:


> LOL that's my favorite emoticon. Skilled nursing facility, although sunday night football could also apply.


Yay! :yay

Er, is that the right reaction?


----------



## LostPancake

I had the best hug ever tonight. I still feel it in my guts. I tried to write a blog post about it but it was too personal. And I share a lot on my blog.


----------



## TenYears

Those are the best, man. Make 'em count. They're very far & few between, for me anyway. I don't think I ever forget those, I hang on to 'em forever.


----------



## AlekParker

went to the gym and made eye contact with lots of people. also asked a question to stranger


----------



## odd_one_out

I just opened a letter granting me a benefit I applied for. They are granting both the care and mobility component and are backdating payments by a month. It is only about 1/3 what I need to live off (and I'm considering only basics here - it won't even cover the main outgoing, rent) but it beats having zero income the last couple of years! 

There's another I'm applying for right now. If I can apply for and have enough granted over this next year or so, I could be making ends meet by this time next year.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> I just opened a letter granting me a benefit I applied for. They are granting both the care and mobility component and are backdating payments by a month. It is only about 1/3 what I need to live off (and I'm considering only basics here - it won't even cover the main outgoing, rent) but it beats having zero income the last couple of years!
> 
> There's another I'm applying for right now. If I can apply for and have enough granted over this next year or so, I could be making ends meet by this time next year.


:boogie:boogie


----------



## Witchcraft

I _almost_ received two job offers.


----------



## purplefruit

As I was walking down the hallway toward my office, I saw someone who comes to get files from me sometimes. He said hi. Wasn't expecting that 

Actually now that I think about it, another co-worker said hi to me earlier today too. Oh yeah :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out

^^^ Thanks.

Other positives: 

-The research is going along smoothly today
-Went in the supermarket with glaring fluorescent lights and didn't have an episode
-Found I had lightning reflexes and fluid movements on a tennis game
-Another thing, which isn't good but I can put a positive spin on it, was my friend witnessed me shutting down in detail during another game. This has happened my entire life: something will cause an overload (such as an emotion) and my brain will just go *click* and shut the body down. I continued what I was doing to experiment with this state and let my friend observe. I definitely felt my lack of movement was involuntary (reminded me of catatonia) and that was her perception too. I used to feel intense self-hatred in such states because I couldn't get my body to comply and therefore never studied them in this way, but now I realise control was largely an illusion and I can quit beating myself up


----------



## sansd

My five-hour-long (4 days/week) class ended. :yay


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> ^^^ Thanks.
> 
> Other positives:
> 
> -The research is going along smoothly today
> -Went in the supermarket with glaring fluorescent lights and didn't have an episode
> -Found I had lightning reflexes and fluid movements on a tennis game
> -Another thing, which isn't good but I can put a positive spin on it, was my friend witnessed me shutting down in detail during another game. This has happened my entire life: something will cause an overload (such as an emotion) and my brain will just go *click* and shut the body down. I continued what I was doing to experiment with this state and let my friend observe. I definitely felt my lack of movement was involuntary (reminded me of catatonia) and that was her perception too. I used to feel intense self-hatred in such states because I couldn't get my body to comply and therefore never studied them in this way, but now I realise control was largely an illusion and I can quit beating myself up


That really is so great... and interesting (the last part). Were you playing Tennis on the XBox? Do you like it? I bought a Wii for Christmas because I couldn't afford the XBox Kinect... I got the Wii for $125.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I did a quiz today that I didn't study for, yet I think I did really well! It's for a subject that I'm not that great at either. I can't wait to get it back.

And my stomach didn't growl in the silence!


----------



## mrbojangles

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I did a quiz today that I didn't study for, yet I think I did really well! It's for a subject that I'm not that great at either. I can't wait to get it back.
> 
> And my stomach didn't growl in the silence!


Always good when that happens.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got a good deal on a cardigan & a long sleeved shirt.
My iPod is functioning again.
Payday.


----------



## steelmyhead

My Amazon order arrived one day earlier than expected. And by Super Saver Shipping too, which is even better.


----------



## sansd

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I did a quiz today that I didn't study for, yet I think I did really well! It's for a subject that I'm not that great at either. I can't wait to get it back.
> 
> And my stomach didn't growl in the silence!


Mine made noises while I was taking my final. I should have tried to eat something during the break.


----------



## mysterioussoul

well, i finally bit the bullet and made the effort to call up and claim for government support. it's not about the money. if it was i would've done it right away after i quit my job which was one year ago. it's so they can help me look for work. i'm sick of being on idle and not doing any productive. also the program is there for a reason so i shouldn't feel embarrassed about it. i just need help getting on my feet.

i also have been feeling motivated for the past couple of days. i'm actually making the effort to do things. i hope it keeps up.


----------



## Shooterrr

- went out this morning and took some photos, even though I felt like the whole world was staring at 'the weirdo with her camera around her neck'.
- developed a roll of film in class! w00t for sexy negatives.
- talked to people in class.


----------



## JAkDy

Got invited to two parties. One on Saturday (tomorrow) night a friends 19th. Another in about 3 weeks which is another mate's 18th. Plus a party with the other students I haven't met yet in my course next weekend.

Also university is starting so I suppose for the next few weeks I have it pretty full on after the last two weeks of doing nothing.


----------



## Camelleone

got phone text from friend invited me to karaoke tomorrow, sure I'll joined them although I'm not really good at it, but at least karaoke I don't have to talk 
also, 1-2 persons at office talked to me..


----------



## AussiePea

Went out into the city for friday after work drinks with some friends. Not gone to a bar like that in maybe 18months since i avoid them like the plague but it went well, even met my mates cousin who is rather pretty and was able to chat without feeling ridiculously self concious.

Tomorrow will be the bigger challenge though.


----------



## Jessie203

^ Good Job OSPI 

My something good: 
Strawberries give me energy - and I hate everything and everyone else.. but strawberries they're great.. haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to McDonalds in person to apply for the night shift & had a mini interview with a manager while there. I'm not sure I want to work there but I need a job, they said they are hiring & the manager I spoke with said she would call me so it has a little promise


----------



## Melinda

Didn't eat a bunch of junk food tonight like I've been doing the past few nights. 

Also: I saved my boyfriend's life. He was choking and I gave him the Heimlich. Great to know that I still know how to do it.


----------



## suddenstorm

-I decided that I'm officially approaching a guy that I work with who seems really nice 
-I got some study time in finally


----------



## musicChild1991

I messed up the underside of the front bumber of my car, purely accidental. ot my fault but I thought my dad would've been pissed - he wasn't.


----------



## popsicle

odd_one_out said:


> I used to feel intense self-hatred in such states because I couldn't get my body to comply and therefore never studied them in this way, but now I realise control was largely an illusion and I can quit beating myself up


That's a very interesting way of viewing these episodes. I've never heard of anything like this, and it really makes me wonder at all the possible causes, and the chemistry behind it. But I find it extremely interesting that you choose to see control as an "illusion." To me, this suggests recognition and acceptance of the fact that the body will continue to behave as it will, with little regard for your direction. We only tell ourselves we have control.
Personally, though, I think we have more control over our bodies than we think. Our bodies are conscious and will listen to us if we want them to.

Anyway, some good things that happened today:

I exercised for the first time in a couple of months. I didn't have the same high afterward that I had last time, but I'm still proud of myself because I got off my lazy butt and did it. And this is an accomplishment and a "good thing" in an of itself.

A friend of mine from work asked me to cover a shift for him tomorrow, even though I've told him several times that I can't work as early as he works. I turned him down without trying to make excuses, and even though I felt bad, I'm proud of myself because I'm learning how to say no gracefully, and without falling into half-heart attempts at excuses.

Also, my boyfriend is home from work and I have off and it's still light out. Which means we have the rest of the day to hang out! Yay!


----------



## popsicle

mysterioussoul said:


> well, i finally bit the bullet and made the effort to call up and claim for government support. it's not about the money. if it was i would've done it right away after i quit my job which was one year ago. it's so they can help me look for work. i'm sick of being on idle and not doing any productive. also the program is there for a reason so i shouldn't feel embarrassed about it. i just need help getting on my feet.
> 
> i also have been feeling motivated for the past couple of days. i'm actually making the effort to do things. i hope it keeps up.


Congratulations! It's awesome that you had the courage to make that call. The rewards will definitely be worth the effort. Even just making the effort is a reward in itself. =) Keep that good energy going!


----------



## Bl00no

I joined SAS today! n_n lol;;
And I'm feeling a lot better than I have been! (I've been sick this week.)


----------



## Gorillaz

rocked that presentation


----------



## Miss Meggie

I deposited $700 dollars into my bank account today.


----------



## Madbritt

My roommate announced that she's moving out! Now I won't feel so awkward and I can decorate any way I want!


----------



## silentcliche

Listening to Rush, liver drowning in alcohol. Sounds like a good Friday to me.


----------



## purplefruit

Went out for dinner with my best friend and her friends. It wasn't the greatest time for me, since they're all friends with each other and I don't know them. I felt pretty left out of their conversations. But I'm glad I did it and that I got to see my bff for the last time in a long while.


----------



## odd_one_out

caflme said:


> That really is so great... and interesting (the last part). Were you playing Tennis on the XBox? Do you like it? I bought a Wii for Christmas because I couldn't afford the XBox Kinect... I got the Wii for $125.


I was (table tennis). It's the only game I'm finding worth playing now. The others seem too cumbersome or dull to use or more down to chance than skill (though I've not tried volleyball yet). I'm going to get the normal tennis one soon. I already had XBox so it didn't cost much more than Wii would have, plus I didn't have to pay for it .



popsicle said:


> That's a very interesting way of viewing these episodes. I've never heard of anything like this, and it really makes me wonder at all the possible causes, and the chemistry behind it. But I find it extremely interesting that you choose to see control as an "illusion." To me, this suggests recognition and acceptance of the fact that the body will continue to behave as it will, with little regard for your direction. We only tell ourselves we have control.
> Personally, though, I think we have more control over our bodies than we think. Our bodies are conscious and will listen to us if we want them to.


The closest explanation I've found is it seems related to the autism spectrum and may be a form of overload or shutdown. Also associated with the spectrum are movement disorders and catatonia-like states, but I don't think my problem's that severe. Whatever it is that gives the impression we have choice and control seems to become temporarily inaccessible during such episodes. I've experienced other forms of shutdown caused by sensory overload (rather than from emotional overload) from being in the wrong temperature, or experiencing physical discomfort, where I could not move to get myself out of the situation or figure out how (e.g. by adjusting the heating) and it acted as a feedback loop to worsen the situation. This is why I can't live alone without daily assistance.


----------



## AussiePea

Went to a local metal gig, had no SA, saw friends I have not seen in a long time, got my own personal shoutout from one of the bands and all without a hint of SA.

Best night.


----------



## Bl00no

Ospi said:


> Went to a local metal gig, had no SA, saw friends I have not seen in a long time, got my own personal shoutout from one of the bands and all without a hint of SA.
> 
> Best night.


That's great! Congrats! n n
Sounds like you had a fun night. c:


----------



## caflme

Nothing... but I'm still hoping.


----------



## odd_one_out

My muscle pains eased up a lot around midday. It was really sudden. Strange. :]


----------



## LeftyFretz

Recieved my Airbag/How am I driving EP. Pretty good listen if you are into Radiohead.


----------



## alte

Someone said I was good with people. Made up for the rest of the day which was terrible.


----------



## Paragon

Cute shop assistant girl smiled at me and made conversation, made a couple jokes and made her laugh somehow lol - ok she's probably just bored and she's paid to be nice, but still.

Don't know why i've been feeling crap all day. Music helps.


----------



## quiet0lady

Good god, the sky was beautiful tonight!!


----------



## DarkHeartKid

blah blah, orange i ate today was rly good taste, so i spose thats what made my day? meh


----------



## noyadefleur

I finally got my netbook my mother promised me for Christmas. That means no more using the dreadfully slow desktop computer in the family room!


----------



## LostPancake

I went for another hour-long walk by the lake. I think the endorphins help - my mood is actually fairly good tonight - not euphoric, not depressed, just almost in the middle. I almost feel up to contacting some people I know in town. Almost. 

Maybe I should do this every evening.


----------



## hickorysmoked

Went to a local SA meetup today. It was pretty cool. A bit awkward at times, lol, but it went smooth I think.


----------



## TenYears

F*kc it, I got a full pipe, beer in fridge, kids about to be in bed, sitter here. Also some other stuff I can get into if I wanta go there. Life is about to get a whole lot better. I'm about to get a whole lot more numb. And a whole lot more gone. Because, right now, that's the only way I can keep from losing what's left of my f*kcing mind.


----------



## layitontheline

Went to the grocery store next to work for the first time in years because I've always been too scared to. But I was starving and forgot to eat breakfast or bring a lunch to work. Ate soup and goldfish crackers and baby tomatoes and t'was pleasant.


----------



## trendyfool

Oh. My. Freaking. God. I'm so happy right now. I had coffee with a friend and then later I went to a great play ("Lend me a Tenor") put on by my school's drama club. It was hilarious, and I talked to some awesome friends. And I bought a belt at a consignment store. Not a huge day or anything but it made me happy. I can feel the happiness fill me up every day as I go through changes and it's the best feeling ever; I've been to the lowest of low places and I want to let everyone know that if I can be happy, you can too


----------



## kiirby

In a good mood. Not happy, just not sad. SA was actually quite manageable today, even though I happened to bump into an old best friend, his mum, and the dad of another old friend in the supermarket. I guess it was awkward but I didn't really mind. Just found it funny. And the awkwardness was their fault as well as mine; it was nice to be able to realise this.

Also there was a rather beautiful girl in there who I bumped into a few times. Didn't say anything to her, but I didn't hide or panic like I usually do, and managed to make eye contact with her just before leaving too. That was nice.

Today was a good day.


----------



## kiirby

Also, just realised that in a hidden compartment in a grinder I bought back from Amsterdam there's still a sizeable amount of lemon haze weed. Drooling at the thought.


----------



## purplefruit

Not today, but last night I went to my SA meetup which I didn't feel like going to, ended up having a blast like I always do. I'm going to miss those girls when I move in a few months :cry


----------



## Jessie203

Woke up well rested from a sweet dream.


----------



## odd_one_out

Had dinner with a group of people at an Italian restaurant. They nearly all commented on and loved my hair (and hoodie). I'd cut and dyed it and feel more myself again. 

Had very low SA. Also, was on a good day so all the noise and stimulation didn't get to me much except to make me confused as usual, having issues switching attention between inputs, but that just helped confirm my other diagnoses. Spoke to Mary's mother a little about disability, although she said odd things such as how I shouldn't worry financially about the future if I stick with Mary (she thinks we're still a couple). Also didn't cringe too much at all the strange social rituals involving the staff being effusive and taking group photos of us, and constantly calling her "momma". Ate well and didn't drink too much.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Had dinner with a group of people at an Italian restaurant. They nearly all commented on and loved my hair (and hoodie). I'd cut and dyed it and feel more myself again.
> 
> Had very low SA. Also, was on a good day so all the noise and stimulation didn't get to me much except to make me confused as usual, having issues switching attention between inputs, but that just helped confirm my other diagnoses. Spoke to Mary's mother a little about disability, although she said odd things such as how I shouldn't worry financially about the future if I stick with Mary (she thinks we're still a couple). Also didn't cringe too much at all the strange social rituals involving the staff being effusive and taking group photos of us, and constantly calling her "momma". Ate well and didn't drink too much.


Reading this really brightened my day.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Nothing special. Just felt good about myself and had a pretty decent day.


----------



## virtue134

ate pizza


----------



## leonardess

one of the neighbor couples came over today. I was informed that they were coming over expressly to see me. Everyone knows I've come back. well, not too much anticipatory anxiety, but knowing that someone has called to say they are coming over just for that purpose, well, it's like pressure, you know? I'm just not used to it. but I like them, so it was fine. i actually made them laugh a couple of times. they're really nice. so we all trooped downstairs to see some improvements we've put in and in the middle of the tour the OTHER neighbor couple comes over so we're all down there looking around and talking. I actually preferred that they showed up unannounced. Less time to think about it. 

Meanwhile, my dad is upstairs trying to get the wireless thingie for streaming movies to the tv hooked up and he gets frustrated. by this time all 3 fellas are up there puzzling over this technical conundrum. we womenfolk are informed when we return upstairs that my dad has stalked off outside to cool off. 

So, I choose this moment to share with my neighbors that i understand his frustration and that when *I* get like that, I *always* have to go to the bathroom. they sort of nod and go ah, uh huh.......

Then up walks my dad and starts explaining what's going on with the thingie.....

now had I been able to explain it would have made perfect sense. I can't think when i get like that, i'm sure my parasympathetic nervous system kicks in after something like 15 minutes of my whole being being consumed by frustration and I can't focus anymore and once I' go to the bathroom then i can focus, see? I mean afterward i can and do get the situation sorted. 

It makes perfect sense. After everyone left, I explain all this to my mother and she says well I guess we know what your brain is connected to...

my dad contributes: and we know what you're full of....

they're a riot. I keep threatening them with the attic when they're infirm.


----------



## Jessie203

My hair turned out not toooooo shabby!
Blondie blondie blondeeee XD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wrote a poem & made a music video


----------



## BetaBoy90

Canadian Brotha said:


> Wrote a poem & made a music video


Grats dude, did you post it on youtube?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

BetaBoy90 said:


> Grats dude, did you post it on youtube?


Yeah man it's on the tube *here*


----------



## eejm

I have been sick for the past week. On Thursday I left work early to go home and pass out since I felt so rotten. I told my boss's boss, as my boss was away when I decided to go home. It was right around lunchtime and people were in and out, so he was the only one I told I was leaving. My boss's boss forgot to say anything about where I'd gone until my boss asked him if he knew where I'd gone.

Because I left in such a hurry and left a few things sitting on my desk, my co-workers were apparently really worried about me. They apparently asked if I was OK and if anyone knew why I'd left. That felt kind of...nice. I tend to believe that no one would notice if I dropped off the face of the earth, but I guess my co-workers would!  It's nice to feel cared about and missed!


----------



## quiet0lady

It's sooo gorgeous out and my class was cancelled so I have two free hours to go for a run and enjoy it!!!


----------



## purplefruit

I actually managed to carry on a not-too-awkward conversation at work with a colleague I find quite handsome :lol . Usually it's more of a crash and burn situation when a hot guy talks to me. I'm like "guh...buh...". But today I talked lol

Also bought a new phone today :yes I don't want to use it until I've found a case though. Hopefully soon.


----------



## steelmyhead

I telecommuted today and had cookies and beer for lunch. This can't end well...


----------



## steelmyhead

steelmyhead said:


> I telecommuted today and had cookies and beer for lunch. This can't end well...


It was the most bitter beer in my fridge though, so that should make up for it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When I went to the drugstore this morning the cashier told me of a 2 for one deal on one of the items I was getting, every little bit helps


----------



## theJdogg

Made it to the interview round for grad school admissions! The problem is that I'll stress about that for the next two weeks. My OCD has already started on it. Still, it's a positive, because I feel that my life is starting to go somewhere.


----------



## leonardess

took the assessment test today. scored perfectly on the english and reading of course, but so poorly on the math, again of course. Got Danica Mckellar's books. a bit of crash coursing should do it, I'll take the math part again next week, it's mostly solving for x anyway. It only took me half an hour to do the whole thing.

It was weird being on a campus with all those young people. not in a bad way, everyone I dealt with was actually quite nice. I chatted a bit with all the people that helped me. it was just strange is all. but a good experience nonetheless. I rewarded myself with a big peppermint mocha. from now on, that will be my reward system. no mocha without some kind of goal accomplished.


----------



## caflme

leonardess said:


> took the assessment test today. scored perfectly on the english and reading of course, but so poorly on the math, again of course. Got Danica Mckellar's books. a bit of crash coursing should do it, I'll take the math part again next week, it's mostly solving for x anyway. It only took me half an hour to do the whole thing.
> 
> It was weird being on a campus with all those young people. not in a bad way, everyone I dealt with was actually quite nice. I chatted a bit with all the people that helped me. it was just strange is all. but a good experience nonetheless. I rewarded myself with a big peppermint mocha. from now on, that will be my reward system. no mocha without some kind of goal accomplished.


You Rock... go get em woman... you can do and you know you can )

... and thanks for all of your encouragement... today was a really rough day but hopefully I'll get some rest and be back up in the a.m.


----------



## leonardess

aw thanks B, that means a lot.

well, if you're anything like me, these things can have a quick turnaround. I hope tomorrow is better for you. You help a lot of people you know, doing what you do.


----------



## leonardess

here are my horsehair shirts. military creases, please.


----------



## ShyFX

Got the day off.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Loving life at the moment so I guess that's a good thing that happened today


----------



## tutliputli

I had a really amazingly fun night out with my housemate and three of his friends. I think I met a kindred spirit in one of them. We got on really well and have plans to go to the cinema sometime soon. And the other two guys came back to ours and we listened to music and got stoned and giggled until 5am.


----------



## purplefruit

Arrested Development said:


> ^ That does sound like fun *jealous*
> 
> I think I am finally lifting out of the *Fünke* that I have been in for the last two weeks :boogie


.


----------



## layitontheline

I got 100% on my psych quiz. Actually, 105%. Apparently it's so hard for people to remember to write their names at the top of the tests that my teacher decided to reward those who do remember with a bonus.


----------



## alte

I am not much of a reader but I started reading a book recommended by a friend and I really like it so far.


----------



## Dying note

I finished my painting. I have to admit, if it's the last thing I ever do I'd be satisfied with how it's all turned out. I think what I'm trying to say in it comes through.


----------



## leonardess

^ Excellent! I hope it's in your blog?


----------



## Dying note

leonardess said:


> ^ Excellent! I hope it's in your blog?


Not yet  Probably in a day or two. I need some time to let it sit, make sure it needs no drastic changes or touch ups.


----------



## leonardess

^ cool beenie weenies. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## trendyfool

I wore skinny jeans for the first time...I'm so happy that my weight is where I want it to be now, and I'm dressing way better than I used to. I bought everything I'm wearing today within the last month.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Today was pretty uneventful... But I got that quiz back I did last Thursday... Got 100%!! :boogie


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Fixed my laptop!!! Took forever to take the damn thing apart just to replace a tiny little battery. Got all my music back...don't have to share a comp...can surf on the couch...I'm happy.


----------



## Melinda

Made peanut butter chocolate cookies with my boyfriend. Yummm:b


----------



## theJdogg

Very productive day. I cleaned the bathroom, shoveled ice off the driveway, and rebuilt a carburetor. I think I'll make up for it tomorrow by sitting around reading, finishing the first season of Dexter, and drinking a pot of french press.


----------



## AlekParker

Been actively participating in our online CBT group here. and been practicing the Dr Richards tapes as well as other CBT.

Feeling better about SA and my progress


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I found out my hours will not be changed when my promotion of sorts in underway.


----------



## Dying note

I got through it.


----------



## caflme

ummmm... nothing I can think of - how depressing.


----------



## saillias

Faxed a resume off and got a phone call about 5 minutes later.


----------



## Jessie203

Nothing too grand...


----------



## feels

I found out recently that the guy I've been infatuated with this whole school year likes me as well. We're very much alike. Both of us are pretty shy, me a little more so, and our interests seem similar. We're trying very hard to get to know each other, but it is a little difficult because of the anxiety. I adore him, though, and I really hope it works out.


----------



## papaSmurf

feels said:


> I found out recently that the guy I've been infatuated with this whole school year likes me as well. We're very much alike. Both of us are pretty shy, me a little more so, and our interests seem similar. We're trying very hard to get to know each other, but it is a little difficult because of the anxiety. I adore him, though, and I really hope it works out.


^Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## LostPancake

It was one of those days where I just did not want to get out of bed. I felt like utter ****. But, the thought of staying in bed all day, and then another night, when my back already hurt, and the idea of going stir crazy in my apartment made me get up and go to class. I still couldn't handle focusing on my assignments, but I made it through the day. And then group therapy was good. I feel a bit better now.


----------



## Zugzug

yayyyyyyyyyyy long weekend!! yayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## odd_one_out

LostPancake said:


> It was one of those days where I just did not want to get out of bed. I felt like utter ****. But, the thought of staying in bed all day, and then another night, when my back already hurt, and the idea of going stir crazy in my apartment made me get up and go to class. I still couldn't handle focusing on my assignments, but I made it through the day. And then group therapy was good. I feel a bit better now.


Good one!


----------



## Dying note

I've never felt more fully behind a painting more than the one I've recently finished. As I woke up this morning, I realized this. For years I've been trying to prove to no one but myself that I *can* actually do something and feel right about it. I'm getting over this and feel relief setting in where I never thought it could.


----------



## flawed

It's not much but today I finished a sketch without the use of an eraser


----------



## MagusAnima

Got an offer from the uni that I really wanted to go to today! YES! :banana


----------



## saillias

MagusAnima said:


> Got an offer from the uni that I really wanted to go to today! YES! :banana


Congrats.


----------



## JGreenwood

My boss is out of the office...


----------



## MagusAnima

saillias said:


> Congrats.


Thank you. ^_^ 
I'm still waiting for the other 3 I applied to to reply, but getting into the one I wanted takes a huge weight off. *phew*


----------



## Monroee

Last night, technically this morning, I talked to the girl I met on the dating site, on the phone, for TWO hours! 

Way to slap SA in the fcuking face, yo.


----------



## Rossy

I got a few smiles and a thank you from a really pretty girl,The thank you was for holding a door open for her


----------



## Stilla

Not really SA-related but I pretended to be a house wife today haha. 
Washed/ironed clothes, made food for my sister and me, did the dishes and cleaned. 
I really *enjoyed* doing it haha. 
I'm weird.


----------



## laura024

I was able to get out of bed fairly easily this morning.


----------



## Kakaka

Great but brief conversation with an old friend. And I bought four cans of lager.


----------



## layitontheline

Yesterday after class I studied with an acquaintance in the library. Was very nice to have company. Was mostly productive aside our 45-minute chat about pot, but we now have plans to go to class stoned one Friday which should be fun.


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> I was able to get out of bed fairly easily this morning.


That's because yesterday was awesome.


----------



## kiirby

ImWeird said:


> That's because yesterday was awesome.


Oh please keep it to yourselves. Yes, you're in a relationship. Well done you. The rest of us would really rather not have to be reminded about it every few minutes.


----------



## saillias

laura024 said:


> I was able to get out of bed fairly easily this morning.


That reminds me, I'm getting up and going to bed at normal hours again. It feels good to be living on the same clock as everyone else.


----------



## layitontheline

kiirby said:


> Oh please keep it to yourselves. Yes, you're in a relationship. Well done you. The rest of us would really rather not have to be reminded about it every few minutes.


:lol Don't kill the love man, love! It's all about the love.


----------



## laura024

Yeah, it's all about the love. x] <3


----------



## AlekParker

LostPancake said:


> It was one of those days where I just did not want to get out of bed. I felt like utter ****. But, the thought of staying in bed all day, and then another night, when my back already hurt, and the idea of going stir crazy in my apartment made me get up and go to class. I still couldn't handle focusing on my assignments, but I made it through the day. And then group therapy was good. I feel a bit better now.


I'm glad u had the turn around after therapy. Is the class you're talking about the group therapy? If so focus on those assignments and attempt them despite any dread/anxiety that they produce... Hopefuly I'll see u tonight in the chat group.

I've been sort of obsessed with getting over SA recently. My new motto is I will overcome this or die trying... (inspired from will smith-""The only thing that I see that is distinctly different about me is that I'm not afraid to DIE on a treadmill. You might have more talent than me, you might be smarter than me, but if we get on a treadmill together, there are two things:
1- You're getting off first OR 2- I'm gonna DIE It's really that simple"")

i don't know if it's particularly the right way to go, might be putting on too much pressure on myself, BUT I've been waking up recently feeling good. And been a lot more social. it's weird when I'm automatically having neutral or positive thoughts... i duno i just feel giddy right now.


----------



## Saekon

Suave, so suave.


----------



## odd_one_out

Have my list of Galactic regions to study. As long as their distances turn out within 2 kpc, I'll be away. (Odd; that sentence makes it look like I'm planning a voyage.) 

Made a really embarrassing, careless error in front of someone but stopped beating myself up far sooner than I would have even a few months ago.

Had a great meal cooked for me by my friend and she's taking the day off work and going to take me shopping tomorrow. It will also give me a break from her phone prompts. After emerging from a 20 min bath today, I found 8 missed calls for my prompt to get lunch.

A very old friend emailed.


----------



## Northern Lights

I've had the option between 2 great jobs today! :boogie


----------



## macaw

Registered for most of the tutorials I wanted to get into (and the one I had to change wasn't to a particularly bad time, either.) c:


----------



## saillias

I received another call for a job I applied for earlier in the week. That's 2 in 2 days.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Amist a super busy and stressful day we got called to leash up two of our goats and walk them around our area of the zoo. There's just something about seeing a little kids face when they get close to an animal and gets to pet them like a dog.


----------



## Dying note

I started writing fresh material today and feel good about where it's going.


----------



## Miss Meggie

It was 50 degrees outside today. I drove to work with my convertible top down.


----------



## layitontheline

Really enjoying my Philosophy readings. Very interesting stuff, and tis only the beginning!


----------



## odd_one_out

My decrepit body made it round the busy shops without panics or faints. I had great new silicone earplugs that moulded to my ears. The clothes shop's air con was broken and it was stifling. It was also the day they'd chosen to test the bright, hot spotlights by leaving them all on. Sweat ran down my back. I find it confusing enough in such environments without such discomforts.

However, I didn't panic and held together while my friend acted as a guide and we picked clothes. I then managed to make the transaction (mostly) alone with little anxiety! I was so happy to be out (being in a hyper phase this week), I gave the assistant eye contact while smiling and barely hesitated when speaking :wtf. My body language was so good for those 2 mins my friend said I passed as having nothing atypical going on. I can pass for 2 minutes, teehee. It was worth it just to have that one-off experience (and lowest SA since pre-teens), but I also got a red hoodie (plus 2 others) and trendy-looking trousers out of it (I must be hyper to have spent that much dough!)


----------



## Lasair

I was told my injection technique was perfect today :boogie


----------



## Lasair

odd_one_out said:


> My decrepit body made it round the busy shops without panics or faints. I had great new silicone earplugs that moulded to my ears. The clothes shop's air con was broken and it was stifling. It was also the day they'd chosen to test the bright, hot spotlights by leaving them all on. Sweat ran down my back. I find it confusing enough in such environments without such discomforts.
> 
> However, I didn't panic and held together while my friend acted as a guide and we picked clothes. I then managed to make the transaction (mostly) alone with little anxiety! I was so happy to be out (being in a hyper phase this week), I gave the assistant eye contact while smiling and barely hesitated when speaking :wtf. My body language was so good for those 2 mins my friend said I passed as having nothing atypical going on. I can pass for 2 minutes, teehee. It was worth it just to have that one-off experience (and lowest SA since pre-teens), but I also got a red hoodie (plus 2 others) and trendy-looking trousers out of it (I must be hyper to have spent that much dough!)


Hey, that sounds really coole - go you!!


----------



## AussiePea

Managed to land work developing components for the Bloodhound SSC (land speed record car):


----------



## shadowmask

Brief moments of euphoria and a depth of emotion brought about by a reconnection with my old self. Probably due to the change in weather and a break in routine. It felt good, but then I remembered that I have no idea what to do with myself when I'm actually happy.

Oh yeah, and I saw this killer milf with the body of Flower Tucci and a face identical to Sarah Palin, in this hicktown, of all places. Blew my mind. Ugh, how do people like this exist?


----------



## caflme

My son dug out the Mardi Gras and the St Patricks decorations and stowed all the V-Day decor out in the garage/shed for next year. It was nice that I didn't have to do it since I've injured my neck/shoulder pretty bad.

I had a doctors appt today and aside from my neck/shoulder he said all looks good - bp is down and cholesterol (though borderline) isn't of a concern. He did give me a hard time for not eating breakfast regularly but is happy I got my gyn appts taken care of and got all my tests done that he requested.

I also gave him info on my medical program at work and a group of dr friends of his that are opening a free clinic are going to work with me regarding free and low cost meds for their patients... yay for my program and the clients.

Finally finished inventory paperwork and all the related reports and another glitch was caught in the accounting procedures and they were somehow not calculating about 2/3 of the number of people I was helping on the main reports... I knew there was a discrepancy between the $values that were showing up as help in kind compared to the numbers shown for clients helped... glad it was caught it. It's almost for sure what is needed to push for the grant to enable my program to go from 20 hrs a week to full-time.

I can't imagine what it will be like to make REAL money again and have the money for extras and not bare-bone essentials only.


----------



## Shooterrr

This was yesterday, but at school I successfully developed a roll of film all by myself and I had no idea what I was doing. I also made some prints in the darkroom. Can't wait to get back in there. It was awesome. :]


----------



## LostPancake

AlekParker said:


> I'm glad u had the turn around after therapy. Is the class you're talking about the group therapy? If so focus on those assignments and attempt them despite any dread/anxiety that they produce... Hopefuly I'll see u tonight in the chat group.
> 
> i don't know if it's particularly the right way to go, might be putting on too much pressure on myself, BUT I've been waking up recently feeling good. And been a lot more social. it's weird when I'm automatically having neutral or positive thoughts... i duno i just feel giddy right now.


Thanks - the classes are actually for computer science, and I'm doing weekly psychodynamic group therapy. It's quite different from CBT and I still don't know if it was good to join it or not - it's helpful, but awfully slow. And sorry I missed the Thursday chat - I had a project due at midnight, which I had gotten behind on.

Glad your efforts are paying off - I definitely have a lot of negative thoughts to deal with - I think I need the structure of a group to force me to deal with them.


----------



## Lasair

I got my hair done


----------



## suddenstorm

^what style did you get it done in?

I woke up today with the sun on my face. Its already the start of a good day. I can feel it.


----------



## Lasair

suddenstorm said:


> ^what style did you get it done in?


I only get it shaped at the back and a reddish colour put in. I am trying to let it grow - but he also straightened it for me!


----------



## Rossy

I got an appointment to see an Osteopath tomorrow morning about me really painful back.


----------



## gilt

My aunt called to say hello


----------



## caflme

My son is grounded... and therefore I'm not supposed to let him do anything... he'd lost all privileges and it was really sucking bad for me.... until a friend of mine suggested letting him work hard to get a few perks to make it easier on me and to remove the appearance of me caving in.

So this morning to watch cartoons he had to sweep and mop the floors in the livingroom and kitchen. Right now he is cleaning out, vacuuming and washing my car... this is because I really want to go see Tron Legacy at the local $1 theater before it's gone and I want to get to take him with me.

There aren't a lot of things I can have him do as we had caught up on most of the chores.

This is taking a lot of pressure off.... I really HATE having to be the disciplinarian hardcase and am not good at sticking to the consequences that I set up for him. These last two times I've done good though.


----------



## caflme

gilt said:


> My aunt called to say hello


nice... so did my sister... yay us lol. I also talked with my brother this morning who was a teacher for 20 years and has raised 5 kids and he had some good advice for my parenting situation.


----------



## odd_one_out

Have resumed exercising. Whipped friend on new tennis game by getting more than double her scores. She's never seen me move that much and always thought of me as rather decrepit. I haven't done anything like that since youth and it felt special to whoop the computer on only my 2nd proper go. There's a definite persistent, aggressive side that's gotten me through things in general.


----------



## leonardess

*Woot!!!!*

I finally got the debit card for my new account! this means I can get crap off the internet. it's not much but at least it's a sign that things are moving.


----------



## Aphexfan

I went for a walk while listening to radioheads new album, totally amazing


----------



## purplefruit

My brother's coming home for Reading Week today.


----------



## layitontheline

Strengthened my arms. Drank an iced cappuccino. Bought cigs. Read about animism.


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
You smoke, interesting.

I guess I feel I repaired a problem I caused.


----------



## Tristeza

I went to a piano concert tonight, by myself. It was a very nice place, and such an interesting music! Before the show, there was a lot of opportunities to meet new people (it doesn't mean I took one! :b). But everyone looked so smart (and the girls were sooooo cute), I was craving to interact with them!


----------



## TenYears

My 7 yr old son is a pretty good baseball player...he's the catcher. Coach said he's doing really well. He's better than I was at his age. Kewl. :boogie


----------



## layitontheline

BetaBoy90 said:


> ^
> You smoke, interesting.
> 
> I guess I feel I repaired a problem I caused.


I don't (aside occasional one). I feel like I must smoke a pack in my life though, just to fulfill a weird desire of mine. I'm odd. And it's been my fear to buy cigs, so that's why I'd consider it a mini accomplishment. Though it'd probably be best if that had remained a fear.


----------



## LostPancake

Went on another hour long walk. I love being outside and getting exercise, and so far I've been able to ignore all the people on the trails and not feel self-conscious, which has always prevented me from doing it before. I hope it lasts - I really like doing this.



Tristeza said:


> I went to a piano concert tonight, by myself. It was a very nice place, and such an interesting music! Before the show, there was a lot of opportunities to meet new people (it doesn't mean I took one! :b). But everyone looked so smart (and the girls were sooooo cute), I was craving to interact with them!


That sounds like fun - good job for going!


----------



## laura024

I got hated on and didn't care.


----------



## BetaBoy90

layitontheline said:


> I don't (aside occasional one). I feel like I must smoke a pack in my life though, just to fulfill a weird desire of mine. I'm odd. And it's been my fear to buy cigs, so that's why I'd consider it a mini accomplishment. Though it'd probably be best if that had remained a fear.


I understand.


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> I got hated on and didn't care.


----------



## Gorillaz

Just walking outside and found a 10 dollar bill on the ground. Score


----------



## steelmyhead

I went shopping for ingredients for a noodle dish, and it turned out edible :yay


----------



## tutliputli

I got a cuddle from the sweet little girl I look after.


----------



## Dying note

I finished a poem when I thought I'd accomplish absolutely nothing today..lol


----------



## trendyfool

I went on an adventure with a friend. we had the best time ever just walking around in the sun, acting crazy and talking.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

trendyfool said:


> I went on an adventure with a friend. we had the best time ever just walking around in the sun, acting crazy and talking.


I love doing (seemingly) stupid things like that.

Had a fun weekend in Iowa with my aunt and uncle/parentals.


----------



## theJdogg

Only a group interview stands between me and grad school. I'm so close. On the negative, it's a group interview and it;s four hours long. Think positive thoughts.


----------



## sansd

The first assignment for a class was due at 11pm and I didn't have to worry about it at all because I'd started it as soon as I could and finished it early. I'm still procrastinating about stuff for my other class, though.


----------



## layitontheline

Had a great day at work, felt somewhat confident, chatted with my favorite coworker, and I didn't feel ugly. Then stopped to rent a movie and get food. Even asked the girl at the rental store a random question about the movies they watch while working, and I never initiate convo with staff.


----------



## laura024

I got my lazy butt up and went to all my classes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I remembered to order my prescription. Okay, so I may have been reminded. But I still ordered it. I also made tomorrow's lunch, which will save me time in the morning.


----------



## saillias

Another epiphany and removal of debilitating mental block through EFT therapy.


----------



## leonardess

my arms and legs dropped off, so now the neighbor kids use me for second. you know, giving back to the community and all that.


----------



## LilA67

I was a half-hour late to class, again, and STILL walked in. Proudly, staring at the floor!

I used the apartment kitchen I share with 3 people...TWICE.

I had two strong urges:
1- To walk around the campus, for a fitness walk.
2- To talk with my roommates.
Hopefully these urges will be so much greater tomorrow, i will just fall into them.


----------



## bafranksbro

Had a great night at work last night, I was able to talk to the girl I have a crush on multiple times throughout the night, even got her to smile and laugh a couple times. I also caught her staring at me a few times, followed by the quick look away except once where she kept staring well after she noticed me noticing her looking at me. I like how she kinda seems to get flustered when I try to talk to her, it's like she doesn't expect it. I really feel good about last night.


----------



## caflme

Well yesterday... a neighbor came over to talk with my son and show him a trophy he won drag racing... I went outside to monitor it because I don't know the neighbor really well (or trust him much). But while out there we got to talking about a tree of mine that is half dead and he offered to cut it down. He left and in less than 3 mins he was back w/ his chainsaw and in 30 mins had it all cut down and took my son over to get the trailer and he and my son loaded all the branches and wood up and hauled it off. Wow, it looks so nice and he did it all free - a very - neighborly act. I was so happy. This morning I went out with my coffee and just enjoyed how good it looked.

So why do I feel like I owe him for doing it. He refused money... I offered... why can't I just accept a favor without feeling indebted.


----------



## gilt

caflme said:


> So why do I feel like I owe him for doing it. He refused money... I offered... why can't I just accept a favor without feeling indebted.


Aww, don't worry about it, caflme. Us guys are always looking for trees to cut with our chainsaws!  Glad your son got a chance to help. Enjoy the view.


----------



## caflme

gilt said:


> Aww, don't worry about it, caflme. Us guys are always looking for trees to cut with our chainsaws!  Glad your son got a chance to help. Enjoy the view.


Funny... I NEVER thought about that... guess in most places there are few opportunities to use one... and it does look fun.

I also think that he is a tad chivalrous and felt he was coming to my rescue in some sense... it was nice.

I've just never had anyone really offer to do something for free that was that big... I know to him it was no big deal but to me it was huge because I would have paid at least a few hundred bucks to have someone come out and cut it down - or at least a hundred maybe.

It was hanging over my mobile home and was starting to worry me... maybe that karma stuff has something to it... doing good things for others... it coming back to you ... all that jazz lol.

Thanks.


----------



## Dying note

I followed up with an interview I had two weeks ago. Butchered the conversation and didn't start out with a good enough greeting, but I called. I'm so finished with trying now and my mood has turned sharply and I don't expect any call later this week as I was told would possibly be the case, but I wanted one decent thing to post about today. So I guess the real "good" about this is she picked up the phone today and I won't have to agonize over it again. Great.


----------



## Tristeza

A friend said she *really* likes me, today. Three times along the day. :boogie


----------



## layitontheline

Phoned a friend to plan a hangout.
Drinking a cappuccino with a biscotti.
Read some more of my novel.


----------



## Xsonz

well done, keep it up! Being social maybe once a week is great for getting over that "barrier" over time.


----------



## sociallyconscious

I woke up early, went for a short ten minute walk, and decorated my room with positive quotes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Someone at work got exactly what they deserved - to be my replacement in their most hated department when I move up the ladder. Hah. How is that burn feeling? Lazy c***. Enjoy walking in my shoes. 

My iPod started working again as spontaneously at it stopped. This is becoming a routine annoyance. 
Five dollar shirts =D


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

My girlfriend is coming home soon with a haircut, I know shes gunna look pretty. Hope shes
in a good mood for some lovin's! =D


----------



## miminka

First period photography class; got to take a lovely, lonely stroll through a neighbourhood I've never been through before, full of charming old houses. I enjoyed the opportunity to photograph their beautiful architecture, with the sun out casting some interesting shadows.


----------



## AussiePea

Get our new Saint Bernard puppy today wooooooooooo,


----------



## Dying note

Worked on a new painting today. Painting is starting to feel actually fun again. I miss that.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Three goats were born at work today. Got to see two of them pop out. It's the single most disgusting yet beautiful thing I've ever seen in my life. Walking back to the station to get home I actually took a few fliers people hand out instead of just pretending they don't exist. And each and every time I got a "Thank you so much!". I don't think I need a pair of shape ups or a discounted tan but whatever. It made me happy because I helped someone. I keep forgetting about that. I was also invited to an outing on Friday so if it actually happens I plan on inviting someone who stuck her head out for me when she didn't have to and didn't know me at all. On numerous occasions as well. This world needs more people like that.


----------



## trendyfool

I went to my state capitol to learn about education advocacy and i got to meet with a representative from my district, lol nerdy but fun! plus I woke up at 6:00 to get there, which is huge for me, and I went with a bunch of people I actually talked to all day.


----------



## LostPancake

My feet were cold, but then I found some warm socks.


----------



## bafranksbro

Talked even more to the girl I have a crush on at work, went into the night hoping I'd ask her out but sadly that didn't happen but what did happen was that right around 5am her and I started talking. I stood there and talked to her for 10-15 when I really should've been working, I've never done anything like that before and I wasn't afraid of getting in trouble. We talked about all sorts of stuff, not just work stuff this time and I felt my anxiety melt away completely, I had been struggling with it all night over talking to her. I'm not afraid to talk to her any more, it's easy now and it feels great. When work was done we walked out to our cars together, it felt amazing, I think she can tell I like her and I think she likes me. Next time I see her, not sure if it's tonight or not, I'm definitely asking her if she wants to hang out. I feel so happy this morning after it all.


----------



## Still Waters

Logged on here and receive 3 nice pm's!! It's like a little bouquet of happy flowers!!


----------



## Rossy

My back is on the mend.


----------



## ShyFX

Everything got done without a hitch today. I can't believe it. The house is officially mine!


----------



## layitontheline

Had hair appointment and felt fairly comfortable. My hair is almost back to its natural colour now :yay No more gross yellow. I give it 3 months till I want to go dark again though, heh.


----------



## Neptunus

I don't have to work today!

(Not so good for my wallet, though.)


----------



## Lasair

I did my presentation


----------



## Toad Licker

It didn't snow today.


----------



## TenYears

Pretty sure one of the dogs that we are "dogsitting" for a friend is now pregnant. (the dog, not the friend) Not sure who the daddy doggie is, but we'll find out soon enuf. While she's not our dog, I have a sinking feeling some of the puppies will be. Which, after all, is a cool thing I guess. I love animals. They don't judge. They just love you back. And my kids love them of course.

We already have 4 rabbits, two frogs, a school of fish, and two dogs, plus the pregnant one that's visiting. Plus puppie(s) on the way. Wow.


----------



## layitontheline

^Aw. What kind of dog is it (the pregnant one)?


----------



## TenYears

She's part lab, part terrier, part dachshund, and believe it or not part Chihuahua. That's what the owners tell me. Little hard to believe, I know. As long as the puppies have one head & four paws, life is good, lol.


----------



## purplefruit

My UK Visa documents came...now to read over everything and blah blah blah, which will be boring...but it's a good step forward!


----------



## suddenstorm

Im in the process of finally moving


----------



## LeftyFretz

Cashed a check and finally payed off some debt I have with my dad. I made a whole list of things I want to accomplish and I plan on finishing it as soon as possible. Slacked a little bit at work but still got everything done. Feeling pretty good right now. Not a perfect day but those days are boring anyway.


----------



## trendyfool

It might snow tonight. And I'm in love with regina spektor <3


----------



## steelmyhead

I made it home again. I'm never quite sure, but it always seems to end up that way.


----------



## sociallyconscious

First day back to school after a long weekend of self-evaluation and contemplation. I laughed alot today, walked to the library by myself, and participated three times in my ap literature class. Anxiety was pretty high, but i still held my ground. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Dying note

sociallyconscious said:


> Anxiety was pretty high, but i still held my ground. I'm proud of myself.


That so great to hear


----------



## sociallyconscious

Dying note said:


> That so great to hear


Thanks


----------



## layitontheline

TenYears said:


> She's part lab, part terrier, part dachshund, and believe it or not part Chihuahua. That's what the owners tell me. Little hard to believe, I know. As long as the puppies have one head & four paws, life is good, lol.


Haha, fun mix. You gotta show pictures of the puppies if you can


----------



## Slimeoney

I volunteer at a local farm and one of the other volunteers talked to me (and i talked back ), swapped numbers with me and she says she'll add me on Facebook. I have a new friend, Yay. :yay:boogie:clap:high5 Sorry about all the smilies, it's just the first time i've actually properly spoken to someone and i'm really happy. And it was kind of sunny today too which, for England, is a miracle, especially in February.


----------



## tutliputli

I had a nice time visiting my parents, and felt really loved. I was feeling a bit down, but I don't think it showed too much. It's important to me to make the most of these occasions. Also, mum, dad and I sorted out lots of my old things from various stages of life. My mum gave me back the Victorian-style boots I gave her a couple of years ago. They fit me better. And I think I resolved some things with my papa.


----------



## trendyfool

Slimeoney said:


> I volunteer at a local farm and one of the other volunteers talked to me (and i talked back ), swapped numbers with me and she says she'll add me on Facebook. I have a new friend, Yay. :yay:boogie:clap:high5 Sorry about all the smilies, it's just the first time i've actually properly spoken to someone and i'm really happy. And it was kind of sunny today too which, for England, is a miracle, especially in February.


yay! good job


----------



## writingupastorm

Lots of good things today.


----------



## Miami

I went out last night and just got home now.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Friday happened today :yay


----------



## laura024

Second snow day of the year, and both times I had a history quiz I was glad to have to postpone. Thank you mother nature.


----------



## bafranksbro

I just had a damn great night at work, freaking awesome, the snow this morning is another story.....


----------



## AussiePea

Went to an old friends going away party which was great, didn't feel anxious even though I hardly knew anyone and although I was still super awkward was still able to talk to some people. Was even told I was very handsome!!! :O


----------



## crsohr

Got invited out clubbing tonight and I didn't reject the offer! I'm apprehensive because it's in this place called 'Essex' and the sex part sounds kinda out there and all but I'm still going. If it's a disaster you will find me in the 'what's bothering you right now' thread tommorow.:lol:


----------



## bafranksbro

OMG, it just keeps getting better!!!! Best damn day of my life by far!!!!!! And it's all because I pushed myself through being terrified to death of talking to someone.


----------



## fantasticxfoxkins

I went shopping and actually spoke to the checkout person.


----------



## bafranksbro

AwkwardGal said:


> Good on ya.
> 
> I cleaned my room. Like REALLY cleaned it. I get a lot of satisfaction out of throwing things out. Then I rearranged everything in my room, because I get bored of how my room looks every couple of months.


Thanks!!!! I could probably stand to clean my room too, haven't cleaned it in a year. :lol


----------



## Neptunus

Work got canceled because of the snowstorm.


----------



## Lasair

I was able to answer all the questions in this mornings test and I found a pretty dress for the college ball!


----------



## Jessie203

I got to chat with my friend hopeway!!!


----------



## bafranksbro

Neptunus said:


> Work got canceled because of the snowstorm.


Well dang, my work never does that.... :/ It was awful coming home this morning, I didn't have any problems but my co-worker friend spun out and then fell down in her dooryard when she got home... my mom also fell down. Theres a lot of ice under the snow cause of the somewhat recent warm temps and you can't tell where the ice is. :/

Edit: Oh and yeah, had a great day, cause of my co-worker referenced above.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I played black ops zombies for like 5 hours, NOT GOOD! LOL

We failed too. .______.


----------



## alte

A 90ish year old patient I was following who I thought was destined for hospice woke up and was very feisty and talkative. One of the things she was demanding was beer. Lol, made my day.


----------



## Neptunus

bafranksbro said:


> Well dang, my work never does that.... :/ It was awful coming home this morning, I didn't have any problems but my co-worker friend spun out and then fell down in her dooryard when she got home... my mom also fell down. Theres a lot of ice under the snow cause of the somewhat recent warm temps and you can't tell where the ice is. :/
> 
> Edit: Oh and yeah, had a great day, cause of my co-worker referenced above.


Heh, sometimes it pays to be self-employed. I work as an independent contractor and decide my own hours.

Sorry to hear about your friend... and your mom! Hopefully they're okay! 

Yeah, it was a mess this morning, and I had no idea it was coming! Thankfully, some coworkers called bright and early to ask if I was coming in, and I was able to call everything off in time.

Oh how I long for spring!


----------



## cgj93

i actually laughed at something. a genuine LOL


----------



## trendyfool

crsohr said:


> Got invited out clubbing tonight and I didn't reject the offer! I'm apprehensive because it's in this place called 'Essex' and the sex part sounds kinda out there and all but I'm still going. If it's a disaster you will find me in the 'what's bothering you right now' thread tommorow.:lol:


nice!!! clubbing is like the epitome of being social (sorta), so good job! how did it go?


----------



## Dying note

I didn't over react once today. I hope I can stay balanced like this long enough to make my next move, long enough to figure out what that is exactly...


----------



## BetaBoy90

My brother showed interest in hanging out with me yesterday, that was unexpected and a pleasant surprised. I turned him down though.... he wanted to see a concert of a band I don't particularly like, I'm going to explain to him I'd love to chill but it'd be more worth paying for if it was a good band. Anyways, good times!


----------



## matty

Thats awesome beta, good lcuk with your future meeting. 

__________________

I decided to go for a run, it has been snowing all day and thought it would be a pretty unique experience for a Brisbane boy. Was fun, nice little pick me up


----------



## tutliputli

Work was cancelled but I still get paid. So I'm having a paid day off. Woo!


----------



## theraven

On my Facebook I had the courage to post on someone else's wall "Happy Birthday" because we're in the same club even if I am a loner and have never spoken to him and he responded by saying "Thank you, friend. I appreciate it "
So I am kinda happy I interacted with someone from college even if it was via Facebook. I feel like I am making some progress.


----------



## bafranksbro

Neptunus said:


> Heh, sometimes it pays to be self-employed. I work as an independent contractor and decide my own hours.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend... and your mom! Hopefully they're okay!
> 
> Yeah, it was a mess this morning, and I had no idea it was coming! Thankfully, some coworkers called bright and early to ask if I was coming in, and I was able to call everything off in time.
> 
> Oh how I long for spring!


Yeah both are alright but my Mom apparently hit her head and didn't know it, she's fine thought, just a bump.

I can't believe it snowed again last night, wasn't even supposed to be much and we got another 6 inches. :/ SPRING PLEASE!!!!! :lol


----------



## TenYears

It's going to be a looong, looong stressful day, the kind where at the end I am so spent, so used up, that I self-medicate with various things until I collapse into bed. My anxiety so far is OK for some reason, no freaking out like I normally would. And I got plenty of sleep, which always helps.

It's still early, though.


----------



## Stilla

I held a baby. It was weird... but good weird.
I'm not used to them but they're so darn cute.


----------



## cmed

Landlord gave me the ok to acquire a pet. My feline friend shall be arriving later today


----------



## writingupastorm

Woke up without a hangover. (a rarity for me when I drink)


----------



## caflme

I was awoken at 8 a.m. (Sunday morning ughhh...) by a neighbor who informed me that his 9 year old daughter had stolen his stack of hidden Playboy magazines and given them to my 12 year old son and his friends. 

Good thing here is that I did NOT overreact or act ridiculous over it.

I told him that sucks... that his bigger worry is that she is going through his stuff and giving it away to make friends with the boys here... (they are new to the neighborhood). 

He said yeah... he's really mad at her and I told him that she's just trying to find ways to fit in with the boys... to talk to her. Unfortunately this girl is already prone to lying, instigating trouble, etc... she is starved for attention and it's really sad. He's a single dad and is annoying (VERY) in his own right.

But I was patient and kind and told him flat out that no 12-16 year old boys are going to turn down free Playboys - that I doubt he would get them back and that I doubt they would EVER admit getting them from her.

He agreed and said that he didn't want them back anyway, that if I found them to just throw them away or burn them... hmmmm... lol. He said he just didn't want anyone thinking he had them laying around where she could see them (swears they were hidden and that she rifled through his stuff and found them).... but also was worried parents would be upset with him and thing he was supplying the material to the kids.

I told him I'd talk to my son but didn't expect to have any results - and I didn't ... all the boys denied it when they woke up and came over this morning (they were all staying over/sleeping at my other neighbors house). I talked to the other boy's dad and he was gonna have a talk with them about it... figured it would come better from a guy/dad to them than from me (female/mom person).

I figure at 12-16 y/o.... this is normal and I should voice my concern about the lying and warn them to be careful (other talks have already occurred)... but figure I shouldn't make more of a big deal about it.

Am I underreacting?


----------



## aberfeldy

Tiny thing: I made enchiladas for dinner, and they were goooooooooooooood.


----------



## laura024

Someone worked for me today so I can study.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I had some time to myself today, I feel calm and steady..


----------



## Tess4u

I said hi to my neighbors
Was social with people yesterday
Had a very stress free day yesterday indeed


----------



## Cheesecake

I got invited out to eat with someone. And the food was good. So not a bad day so far.


----------



## Shannanigans

_i opened up to my mom_


----------



## shadowmask

I saved a bee from meeting it's sugary demise after falling into a cup of mountain dew.


----------



## trendyfool

I played with my dog at the park...I'm going to work on an essay and see a friend for dinner tonight.


----------



## layitontheline

Gave someone a compliment.


----------



## tbyrfan

I had a great time going out with my grandmother today.


----------



## feels

Spent the day with my boyfriend and he'll also be spending the night tomorrow. 8) I'm pretty psyched to say the least.


----------



## Melinda

Had a good morning! Woke up expecting to have a fever/cold and didn't--I was perfectly well apart from not having slept that great the night before.

The really good thing is a little complicated. I had to print some things off before I went to work so had to go down to a little print shop near my apartment (yes, I don't have a printer--they are expensive!). I have been dreading going there because the guy who usually prints things out for me doesn't speak English very well. Well that _should_ be all right anyway because I've studied the language he speaks for upwards of 5 years, but usually it's awkward as hell. Also, whenever his friends are in the shop he's always making fun of me. Ha. Ha. Ha:no

So anyway, I went in and there he was, of course. I was tired but I tried to make some simple small talk with him, and surprisingly he was quite friendly to me. I understood almost everything he said (even though I was slow to hold up my end of the conversation). And I got my printing done the way I wanted, for once! I find it both awesome and mildly disappointing that I'm most fluent when I'm exhausted and only semi-conscious. What is that about?


----------



## baseballdude

Today just went from terrible to terrific!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I wish I could rant on and on about negatives, but I guess I shouldn't.

A positive.. hm..


I'm still functioning regardless of being with my X? I'm not as in deep in sorrow
as I could be. But I do feel other emotions that I shouldnt post here.


----------



## huh

I have off work today :yay


----------



## caflme

I feel good - clear, stable, ready to face the day at work... going in early because the boss in out sick and I was asked if I would cover for her. Things feel manageable today.


----------



## odd_one_out

Mary's no better, which is putting a strain on everything, but at least is going to see the doctor in about an hour. Seems like laryngitis.


----------



## bafranksbro

Despite being and feeling extremely sick and tired last night and this morning, it was another great night of work. My life feels real good right now, I'm loving life.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I've been trying to eat a bit healthier in general because I know I'm pretty damn overweight, along with a couple other things. I haven't stepped on a scale in a couple months probably, but I decided to do it today and I noticed I'm 15 pounds lighter than last time. I know, it sounds like a lot, but it's not really a HUGE amount for someone like me. Still, I smiled when I saw that. 35 more pounds (hah, right) and I'd be ridiculously happy.


----------



## caflme

I was the only one in the whole office (all departments) that knew how to reformat a spreadsheet to make it look more professional and to also make it more functional.

Everyone had been telling me to leave it alone for months (well, since I started there last May). They said it'd always been that way and worked good enough.

I had to smile when they saw what I'd done with it and their reactions... the boss sees it tomorrow - hope she likes it too... she's pretty set in her ways... but it is undeniable how much better it looks (brought it down from 6 pages to 4 and it's easier to read.


----------



## theraven

Today after wanting to go to the gym in my college for a long time and not going to avoid people... I had the guts to go to the gym alone and workout. Some guys even helped me with the machines and spoke to me!


----------



## leonardess

^ well done, she'll be impressed! 

I got my money! now i can get a car.


----------



## writingupastorm

Played "cars" with my niece and nephew.


----------



## Jessie203

^ Thats so cute  lol.

I stuck to my diet to a "T".. hardest part is over.


----------



## silentcliche

^ Sweet. Keep it up.

I bought a 100 pack of Tetley black tea today. Awww yeaaaaah!


----------



## SleeplessForSeattle

Today, I hurt myself emotionally. And I promised myself I would NEVER do it again.


----------



## steelmyhead

I put up my first ebay auction. That was pretty entertaining for a while...
ah what the hell: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260745559529


----------



## sunkist25

I am currently sitting doing homework wit a guy that I am interested in... We haven't talked very much, though that might be due to a bit of a language barrier.  I haven't run screaming
from the room yet, so... I'm gonna say that's positive!


----------



## i just want luv

I got like 5 messages on here today.. Idk if im weird for being happy about that or not but it put a smile on my face.


----------



## LostPancake

I remembered these old self-help books I had read in January and it actually made me feel better, just thinking about them. I need to read them again.


----------



## bafranksbro

Another good night at work.


----------



## Karsten

Free pancake day at IHOP anyone?


----------



## Witchcraft

I felt pretty for a moment.


----------



## bafranksbro

thekloWN said:


> Free pancake day at IHOP anyone?


OMG, wish there was an IHOP nearby......


----------



## Melinda

Had a pretty good day at work today, and managed to get some chores and shopping done despite feeling under the weather.


----------



## Stilla

I made chocolate muffins and they were good :b

I also wrote a lot on a paper; 23 pages


----------



## ShyFX

^ 23 pages?! Wow, I'm soo glad I don't go to school anymore. :b



My new toothbrush is ballin.


----------



## Jessie203

Booked a bunch of appointments over the phone even though I was anxious. I like having plans. My life is coming back.


----------



## JGreenwood

Haven't died yet...


----------



## ConfusedMuse

I looked in the mirror this morning, and I didn't mind what I saw.


----------



## Kakaka

My friend's no longer ill and she's back in lessons. 
My bottle of Jack Daniels has arrived.


----------



## tutliputli

I had a pretty good day at work. I managed to sort something out for someone and they were very grateful. I could see in her face and the way she was talking that she felt much better for it. I'll just pretend the tiny catastrophe that happened later on didn't really happen.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ragana said:


> I felt pretty for a moment.


Then it was a moment of truth.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I bought this language book with a CD set online to learn Lithuanian. Only thing is it must be sent from Sydney. It was also rather expensive.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Excelled at work despite a lot of added stress.


----------



## loveiseverything

I talked to everyone in my class and was part of the class discussion and actually involved


----------



## Dying note

I applied to more jobs today. Most days are spent looking through hundreds of postings I'm not qualified for. At least today I saw a couple that weren't as hopeless as the rest to go after.


----------



## silentcliche

I had a workout that didn't make me feel like a puny weakling for once.


----------



## KickingWallflowers

I studied everything I was supposed to and I went to a study group for my history class and didn't really feel anxious at all.


----------



## papaSmurf

I hung out with my baby niece and learned about shapes! We got mad parallelograms up in this house.


----------



## LostPancake

I made an appointment with the psychiatrist for next week - I don't know what I'll end up going on. I'm feeling okay at the moment, but these things just never seem to last. I probably do need a mood stabilizer. I don't know how much CBT will be able to help.

Maybe I'll just get a prescription and then wait until I have another depressive episode to actually fill it. Then I could keep trying the CBT-only approach for a while longer.


----------



## Paris23

:idea

Confirmed with myself on going to see my friend's baby daughter! :b


----------



## room101

My mom bought me some chicken soup, carrot soup, and vegetable soup. I _should_ be getting better soon..


----------



## Tess4u

papaSmurf said:


> I hung out with my baby niece and learned about shapes! We got mad parallelograms up in this house.


Omg how cute:3

I finally went to class today, actually made conversation with the teacher and another student I meet completed good amount of work(trying to disregard my paranoid word vomit coming from others...my mind was playing tricks on me again:/)


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

It's 8 in the morning, lol. So something from yesterday:

I worked really hard on making the music for the song I wrote. I will post it on the internet soon. It's all on guitar, I sing to it, and it is AWESOME.

LOL


----------



## pehrj

I had a minor phone interview with a potential employer. It was a little unexpected and wasn't able to adequately prepare myself, but I'm proud I at least called the guy back and went through with it. At least, it shows that employers are interested in me and hopefully soon I can be gainfully employed again.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I've been texting my big sister, and shes making me feel better, wish she wasnt states away from me. I feel like moving home, I miss her.


----------



## pinkcupcake

I drank a cup of coffee before work. That's as good as it gets


----------



## TemporaryJimmy

I had a slap up lunch with some classmates, it went alright. 

Also got off early and got to go for a cheeky surf, still feeling listless though..


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I was super nervous about singing class, worried about everyone watching me. But everyone was so nice, the teacher was nice, and I was shocked at how easy it was. I volunteered to sing first because I felt welcome and that just made me so confident. Great, great day.  Yay for facing my SA head on!


----------



## trendyfool

i didn't go to school today. BUT i hung out with one of my best friends. we made an awesome chocolate cake. I've always had trouble really connecting to him before, but we talked a lot today, it was good.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a decent sparrin session tonight. Not as out of shape as I thought


----------



## BetaBoy90

TemporaryJimmy said:


> I had a slap up lunch with some classmates, it went alright.
> 
> Also got off early and got to go for a cheeky surf, still feeling listless though..


Haha wtf, someones a hater....


----------



## Melinda

Cleaned the apartment today and my boyfriend actually helped! Also ran into an acquaintance who I haven't seen for a couple of months.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I was so worried about my english midterm today. It was so easy, it was ridiculous!  Could tell I totally aced it. The study guide legitimately was the test, and I knew that study guide! :boogie


----------



## Jessie203

Got the coolest bday gift :

Keychain that says "Guys have feelings too.. but who cares ?#!" lmfao


----------



## heyJude

Made an A on my Bio II exam! Professor said it was the highest score in the class. I was shocked, but very pleased. :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out

I got my first exercise done in over a week. It was the most unsuccessful workout ever because I lost all but one game. I determined the biggest factor was the cold. The floor was freezing, my hands and feet are like ice despite the exercise, and my ears are blocked up. Even being slightly too cold causes a shutdown. It was kind of amusing to observe my performance and I feel good despite it all.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Nearly finished one of my two year long academic courses this morning, ahh feels good.


----------



## cgj93

walked to shop. was not nearly as bad as expected. also started some awesome biomechanoid work.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I'm the 666th view on a Tech N9ne song that's all demon-ish.


----------



## kelsomania

^ I love Tech N9ne 

I connected a little more with my boss. I'm in a really good mood and feel really hyper


----------



## layitontheline

Got an 88 on one of the tests I thought I might have blown  And the average was 72, which makes me feel smart considering I didn't study. But it's just luck.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I found 5 dollars stuck to my shoe.


----------



## feels

I received an amazing massage from a wonderful guy... 8) :mushy


----------



## Paris23

Nothing good...not sure there will ever be... OMG, I'm crying! :'(


----------



## Phila23

Nothing good.


----------



## Kakaka

It was sunny, for the first time in ages.


----------



## layitontheline

The sun is out and I'm hopeful for today. Looking forward to my three bus rides, should be nice and quiet since many schools have the day off.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Fook all apart from the fact that I was pretty happy and relaxed in the monthly staff meeting finally, it used to be a massive trigger for my anxiety.

Also the new girl is quite pretty and I haven't made a complete boob of myself infront of her, yet..


----------



## FakeFur

Today in my Intro to Health and Human Services class, I gave in a paper I wrote about social anxiety, and even spoke briefly about my experience with it. We were allowed to write about any topic related to the health and human services field. I'm kinda glad I decided to write about SA. This is the first time I've ever actually told someone I have it (besides a school counselor).


----------



## Lasair

It's Friday, the week is finally OVER - Oh my the most stressful week of my life is over and clinical placement is staring Monday, as mush as I am scared I'm really excited.

Also looking forward to talk with someone later


----------



## liso

:boogieI bought Arcade Fire tickets!

also

Went to the doctor today for a physical and everything went great.


----------



## Jessie203

I cleaned


----------



## tutliputli

Someone said I look like Audrey Tautou  Not true at all but it's one of the nicest things anyone's ever said to me. Someone else said I was very beautiful. And a stranger said he loved my bob. I wish the compliments I received were about my personality rather than my appearance, but I'll take them over nothing. It's especially good to be told these things when I'm feeling crap about myself. 

I had a really nice time with people. I talked and such. And have definite plans to see a lovely lady next Saturday.


----------



## Jessie203

tutliputli said:


> Someone said I look like Audrey Tautou  Not true at all but it's one of the nicest things anyone's ever said to me. Someone else said I was very beautiful. And a stranger said he loved my bob. I wish the compliments I received were about my personality rather than my appearance, but I'll take them over nothing. It's especially good to be told these things when I'm feeling crap about myself.
> 
> I had a really nice time with people. I talked and such. And have definite plans to see a lovely lady next Saturday.


 Dude you look better than Audrey. If I ran Maxim magazine I'd be calling you for a cover story.. look in the mirror woman! Goddamn  (I'm a total perv, why you ask? This was all 100% genuine. If I were a man I'd be all over that *** hah!)


----------



## Jessie203

I realized how awesome I am lol


----------



## trendyfool

I went to school all day, and talked to my friends.


----------



## noyadefleur

Got some Cold FX today, trying to get over the cold I've had all week and I think it's working.

Also, seeing my best friend tonight!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I had the blues but I shook them off


----------



## hickorysmoked

kathy903 said:


> I realized how awesome I am lol


Ditto. Today was definitely a good day!


----------



## leonardess

drove on a highway for the first time in something like 5 years! I thought I'd forget what it's like to drive, but it's like riding a bike - a very smooth, stylish, bike that's oddly very like a car. I should be ready for the practical test next week!


----------



## Memory

I talked to my friend about my SA. None of her advice helped but it still feels good to let it out to someone, instead of feeling trapped with myself.


----------



## trendyfool

liso said:


> :boogieI bought Arcade Fire tickets!
> 
> also
> 
> Went to the doctor today for a physical and everything went great.


JEALOUS.
of the first part...haha.


----------



## papaSmurf

I bought new shoes! Two pairs, even. This was long overdue.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

After four days of extremely cold temperature and no sign of the homeless cat we've been sorta taking care of, he showed up! I was getting so worried, but here he is, having a bowl of cat food as we speak. And the mineral oil I put in his ears the last time worked - his ear mites are gone!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

New Magic Pie album!


----------



## polardude18

I was sending a text message, and instead of 'Portland' I accidentally put in 'Potland' and then I laughed a lot cause I thought my typo was funny.


----------



## yogafreak

At work there was this little boy (a one year old) and he waved at me and his parents said that I was the first person there that he waved at.


----------



## Schadenfreude

yogafreak said:


> At work there was this little boy (a one year old) and he waved at me and his parents said that I was the first person there that he waved at.


That is beautiful 

Today I got an idea for a career that I'm actually very enthusiastic about: I'm flirting with the idea of being a veterinary technician. I'm a very goal-oriented person, so even just having this vague idea for the future makes my mind feel MUCH clearer.


----------



## i just want luv

I finished the GED test and I think I did enough to pass. Only time will tell though, but im proud I went through with it.


----------



## yogafreak

Well good luck to you.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I went out last night, some dude challanged me to a fight because I accidentally bumped into him and I almost obliged, but somehow he ended up buying me a beer instead.


----------



## AussiePea

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I went out last night, some dude challanged me to a fight because I accidentally bumped into him and I almost obliged, but somehow he ended up buying me a beer instead.


haha that's awesome. Guys are so weird xD


----------



## caflme

I'm letting my son go experience paintball for the first time with a neighbor and his boys. He is gonna have so much fun. This gives me the day off... absolute silence and time alone... I really need a day like this right now. I'll be out $60 but it will be worth every dime - just wish I could have pictures of his experience.


----------



## AussiePea

caflme said:


> I'm letting my son go experience paintball for the first time with a neighbor and his boys. He is gonna have so much fun. This gives me the day off... absolute silence and time alone... I really need a day like this right now. I'll be out $60 but it will be worth every dime - just wish I could have pictures of his experience.


That will be great fun! He will have a blast, and come back with a few welts .


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Ospi said:


> haha that's awesome. Guys are so weird xD


I know right? lol!


----------



## caflme

Ospi said:


> That will be great fun! He will have a blast, and come back with a few welts .


Yeah.... I had the neighbors shoot him 4-5 times day before yesterday at pretty close range just so he would know what he was in for... he was fine... he has a thick hide lol. He was super excited about going to do 'guy stuff' with the 'guys'. He never gets much of that unfortunately with being an only child of a single mom and all. But it's getting better.


----------



## d93

I left the house properly today


----------



## LeftyFretz

Woke up from a really fun night despite getting stood up, and spirits are well.


----------



## Jessie203

I have lost a bunch of weight and its showing on the scale finally. I like achieving my goals instead of giving up.


----------



## Memory

My team won our basketball game. The score was 34 to 9. lol


----------



## anonymid

Went to a play with my mom this afternoon. I enjoyed the play, and more importantly, I got out of the house! :yay


----------



## Dying note

I got out of the house for a movie today. And also seriously thought about joining a language class.


----------



## skygazer

I woke up ealier than yesterday, sat outside drinking tea, my dad taught me how to bake cassava cake, and I did the dishes even though today wasn't my chore day


----------



## steelmyhead

My knee seems to have gotten better, so I started running again. I should remember not to push it so hard this time.


----------



## layitontheline

Last night I felt so down about myself that I almost decided to skip school and hide at home, but I went anyway and ended up getting a few compliments.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I won my fight tonight. On a 7 win streak ;o)


----------



## Melinda

Despite waking up feeling massively depressed, I managed to get myself up, get dressed and do some chores that desperately needed to get done.


----------



## TenYears

This day, the one I've been dreading for months, is over, and I lived. Kids are asleep. I'm about to get into the dro, and the beer, get totally numb....
....and forget....everything.....


----------



## papaSmurf

I made chocolate chip cookies! This recipe is the best, too. Crispy on the outside, chewy on the inside, fantastic all around.


----------



## Hello22

My depression is lifting, i'm already applying for part time college courses next year, i'm also planning to have enough money saved by June to buy myself a nice car, without having to get a loan, booya!!


----------



## caflme

papaSmurf said:


> I made chocolate chip cookies! This recipe is the best, too. Crispy on the outside, chewy on the inside, fantastic all around.


Mmmmm those would go soooo good with my coffee right now..... enjoy - wish I had a small plate of them.

ETA: the smell wafting through the house would be awesome too... bet that would wake my son up fast


----------



## wickedtruth

Got a place in a University! I'm scared out of my wit but happy about it! One step closer to getting a degree so I can rub it in the faces of the people who had the cheek to treat me like I'm dumb.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Ready To Freak Out said:


> I won my fight tonight. On a 7 win streak ;o)


What do you do? Boxing? MMA?


----------



## matty

Went for a 2 hour skate this morning, got a little confident a little early with change of surface and had a nice fall in front of people. Was not really ready for for two quick steps, caught a skate on an edge and down I went. Found a nice little street hockey court and just did figure 8s, got settled on wheels again. Been 10 years since I last skated. 
________________

Now I am determined to go watch the hockey at 5, not back out like last time. 
________________

And I am also down 15 lbs in 3 weeks, 

and the past week..
down 5 lb in fat, up 1lb in fat free mass and dropped 2% bf. obvious not 100% accurate but still not bad


----------



## layitontheline

^That's nice to hear  I'm so jealous you got to go skating. And being able to fall and get back up is all part of it. Good work on the 15lbs too!


----------



## Memory

I got a shirt at Amercian Eagle today.


----------



## papaSmurf

I found my favorite sweater! It's been missing for 2 years.


----------



## LostPancake

Went on a walk by the lake, saw all these ducks hanging out, a bunch of teams doing crew races, while listening to the cbt tapes. It was nice. 

And later I got some jogging shorts, in case I manage to do it someday. I miss running.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Won Golden Boy! (even though I'm a girl lol)


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> What do you do? Boxing? MMA?


Boxing ;o)


----------



## quiet0lady

Ran 4.5 miles this morning and talked to my sister on the phone for a bit.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

It's getting a lot lighter now in the evenings which is great because rowing club can start back up again, got to get into shape for the big one from Scotland to Ireland!

Also I swapped a saturday with somebody so I can go to the Guinness world record attempt at getting the most people surfing on the same wave.

105 to beat!


----------



## writingupastorm

I made the cashier at the liquor store laugh pretty hard, on purpose.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had my first in car driving lesson today & it wasn't too bad but I've still got a ways to go


----------



## LostPancake

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It's getting a lot lighter now in the evenings which is great because rowing club can start back up again, got to get into shape for the big one from Scotland to Ireland!


Damn, that sounds awesome!

------

I made it through another day at school, despite feeling like a dead zombie. I feel nauseous, and food tastes horrible. I think I'm having belated paxil withdrawals. I hope that's it, anyway. Maybe I should go on prozac.

edit: I found some dramamine in my box of meds - maybe that'll help.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I didn't have to go to work.
I got to practice guitar.
I got to write poetry.
I watched a show I loved and laughed a bunch.
I got a break from the normal intense stress of everyday.
At one point, I felt truly beautiful.


----------



## writingupastorm

Jennifer Clayton said:


> I didn't have to go to work.
> I got to practice guitar.
> I got to write poetry.
> I watched a show I loved and laughed a bunch.
> I got a break from the normal intense stress of everyday.
> At one point, I felt truly beautiful.


That sounds like a good day!


----------



## odd_one_out

Had several nice messages from people today. Managed to figure out what to wear to funeral tomorrow and am happy with it.


----------



## layitontheline

It will happen in five minutes: I will warm up my soy milk, add my French Vanilla Cappuccino mix to it, and float away.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Canadian Brotha said:


> I had my first in car driving lesson today & it wasn't too bad but I've still got a ways to go


Congratulations man


----------



## Kakaka

Some random girl called me sexy :teeth
Also, found out that I have no school on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Witchcraft

I borrowed 3 books I've been wanting to read from the library.


----------



## laura024

I got a lot of shopping done.


----------



## LostPancake

After disappearing into the ether, I thought for good, my new pseudo-friend contacted me again. We certainly seem to have trouble getting our schedules together - maybe it'll eventually happen.


----------



## Aphexfan

Went to ihop :boogie


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Played basketball today...played well too.


----------



## Spindrift

No geese in the pond that I often walk by. Nasty buggers.


----------



## TenYears

I survived. I've had 45 minutes of sleep in the last 38 hours. I met all the crazy fing deadlines at work. Pretty soon when I stop being on overdrive, I'm going to drop & probabaly sleep for 24 hours straight.


----------



## laura024

I was told I'm going to be a supervisor at work.


----------



## writingupastorm

I requested an Ultram refill and a Nuvigil dosage increase. Hopefully they'll both come through today and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Had an interesting lecture about pain.

And we got a new little kitten yesterday, his name is Spartacus.


----------



## Stilla

My friend whom I haven't talked to in ages sent me pictures of this hat I made in sixth grade. She had put it on a teddybear wearing glasses. It's shaped as an apple(yes an apple!) and it's really ugly. She borrowed it like ten years ago and never returned it :b
Woke up some good memories!


----------



## shadowmask

Found a cheap copy of the Amazing Spider-man collection dvd-rom on ebay. Over 500 issues for only 30 bucks!  What an awesome deal.


----------



## cmed

I found $5 on the ground. Then a few minutes later I found $1 on the ground in the very same spot. I was starting to think someone was ****ing with me. If that's the case, they're doing a very lousy job of it.


----------



## writingupastorm

writingupastorm said:


> I requested an Ultram refill and a Nuvigil dosage increase. Hopefully they'll both come through today and I'll be a happy camper.


Yay, I got both of them! :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had my second in car driving lesson today & it was a manual transmission car which I proceeded to stall too many times to count, lol. I started ok but the more I stalled it the more frustrated I got thus stalling it even more. That said sometimes the way to learn is the hard way so I'm to make a list of things to remember & hopefully Friday will go better for me


----------



## Memory

I got a haircut today and it looks good when it's straightened.


----------



## Lasair

This made me smile


----------



## miminka

Bought an album I really love, got to go on a photo shoot with a nice guy whom I realized had great taste in music. Really enjoyed my herbal tea... the banality of these things is starting to depress me.


----------



## steelmyhead

My ebay item sold :yay


----------



## LostPancake

I shaved off my beard this weekend, and thought, oh ****, what have I done, I look terrible! But then this week people seem to be actually looking at me more and being nicer. Maybe my beard was too scruffy and I looked like a homeless person. But I liked it!

Or maybe the CBT is making me seem like less of a crazed zombie. 

I just don't know. :stu

I do feel a bit better after doing this CBT audio program for a few weeks though.


----------



## layitontheline

I ordered an iced cap and then went to the side to wait for it. After five minutes and after people who ordered after me started getting their drinks, I went to the cashier and reminded her of my order. For an instant I thought of just walking out to avoid any trouble, but no one rips me off of my freaking iced cap!!!


----------



## Neptunus

Someone found out my age today and was shocked. They thought I was a lot younger! :b


----------



## atticusfinch

layitontheline said:


> I ordered an iced cap and then went to the side to wait for it. After five minutes and after people who ordered after me started getting their drinks, I went to the cashier and reminded her of my order. For an instant I thought of just walking out to avoid any trouble, but no one rips me off of my freaking iced cap!!!


gurrrl, you go get that iced cap you paid for.

After graciously getting an extension from my awesome b/w photography prof. and working on some prints in the darkroom for the _whole day_, I think I'm just about finished this assignment...yay.


----------



## theJdogg

400 pages of positives!

This is one of the best days in recent memory. I got accepted into the grad school program I wanted. I'm so damn excited, but too tired to do anything about it. I snowboarded all day then went for a motorcycle ride. I only went around town, because the mountain roads were too snowy. But, a ride is a ride. I'm gonna pass out now.


----------



## caflme

I slept for 14 hours and feel better... exhaustion sucks... mental, emotional, physical... and spiritual exhaustion... now I am ready for a shower and tackle today.


----------



## popeet

might be moving to the city. yayyyy.


----------



## Melinda

This morning my boyfriend and I finally got the package sent by his parents. I love getting mail from them so much. Later on, at work I managed to not freak out despite some pretty awful technical difficulties.


----------



## Madbritt

I was actually offered a job on Tuesday! I've never held a job before, not that I haven't been trying. I've been to 11 job interviews, not one asked me back despite the fact that I know I would be a good worker. As it is Spring break, I was going around town looking for Summer jobs and saw a "hiring" sign in front of the local Japanese restaurant. I just went in and asked the owner if they need people for the Summer and he hired me right on the spot. Funny world... It's just a busy boy/girl job, but at this point any offer is a good one, and I'm happy for it.

I also just got my first car!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Madbritt said:


> I was actually offered a job on Tuesday! I've never held a job before, not that I haven't been trying. I've been to 11 job interviews, not one asked me back despite the fact that I know I would be a good worker. As it is Spring break, I was going around town looking for Summer jobs and saw a "hiring" sign in front of the local Japanese restaurant. I just went in and asked the owner if they need people for the Summer and he hired me right on the spot. Funny world... It's just a busy boy/girl job, but at this point any offer is a good one, and I'm happy for it.
> 
> I also just got my first car!


Congrats, that's huge


----------



## mrbojangles

I got a job interview tomorrow :boogie


----------



## yogafreak

I finished my O.B. rotation for nursing. What a relief.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

A guy I know sat and chilled with me for a bit between classes. It's nice to feel like I exist at school every now and then ;o)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ Nice 


I had a pretty intense workout, and a relaxed enough working day for once.


----------



## Rixy

I got my A Level results today:

History: A (96% )
Biology: B
English: B

I failed one of my other biology modules, but hey, I can always resit that. This is a good improvement from last year when I was just failing every single test :b


----------



## Banzai

Rixy said:


> I got my A Level results today:
> 
> History: A (96% )
> Biology: B
> English: B
> 
> I failed one of my other biology modules, but hey, I can always resit that. This is a good improvement from last year when I was just failing every single test :b


Wow nice! *jealous* Are these AS resits? Modules or entire AS/A2?


----------



## FakeFur

I was able to have a small conversation with a guy who I only spoke to once months ago. I've seen him around, but I always got extremely scared of making eye contact, smiling at him, or saying hi to him, even though I knew him and a couple of his friends have wanted to talk to me. Then I would feel bad, cuz I probably came off in a bad way. And then I would worry that because I came off in a bad way, he might not want to talk to me anymore. But that's not the case and everything seems to be fine. For now anyway.


----------



## Lasair

I'm feeling a lot better - Had a sleep in, watched a cute film, feel more focused on college work and have the day off! Thanks to all who were supportive


----------



## Rixy

Banzai said:


> Wow nice! *jealous* Are these AS resits? Modules or entire AS/A2?


These are AS resits. I've knocked my History AS grade from a C to an A, my English from a C to a B and my Biology from a D to a C. Hopefully I can get Biology up to a B overall. I'm not the greatest at school, but I still consider this a success. I'm not going to uni straight away anyway so I don't have to worry about predicted grades :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally ordered a copy of the book Solaris, I can complete my obsession with that story in a couple weeks when it arrives


----------



## ShyFX

I'm in a good mood..because it's FRIDAY! :yay This week sucked.


----------



## Cheeky

I looked in the mirror nekid and thought "daaaamn....all my hard work is paying off" lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wasn't even close to stalling the manual transmission car as many times today & it was only my second time around in it & 3 time ever driving any car


----------



## Dying note

I had time alone to sing today at the piano again. It's the best way I have at expressing what writing or talking can never seem to bring out. I feel better.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I had an awesome date with a beautiful woman who means a lot to me. I also got tickets to see Phish on their summer tour. Life is grand.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dying note said:


> I had time alone to sing today at the piano again. It's the best way I have at expressing what writing or talking can never seem to bring out. I feel better.


Good Stuff!


----------



## silentcliche

I just talked to an old friend of whom I was worried sick about. She's doing well which I'm so so so happy to hear about. <3


----------



## FakeFur

I talked to my sister a bit about the fact that I have social anxiety. I told her how anxious I felt around people, and I was surprised to learn that she heard of it, and told me that I should research about it. I then told her that I have researched about it and feel I have it. My sister is the person I'm most closest to, but I've never talked to her about social anxiety or how scared I feel in social situations. I'm glad I've finally discussed it with someone.


----------



## lyssado707

The cognitive psych test wasn't that bad. Of course, i don't have a life & had plenty of time to study, as usual hehe.


----------



## TenYears

_



She's part lab, part terrier, part dachshund, and believe it or not part Chihuahua. That's what the owners tell me. Little hard to believe, I know. As long as the puppies have one head & four paws, life is good, lol.

Click to expand...

_


layitontheline said:


> Haha, fun mix. You gotta show pictures of the puppies if you can


Well, she's having the puppies :clap:boogie

Three so far.

I'll have to upload some pics...they look like little rats, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wrote 2 poems & messaged an old friend on facebook


----------



## caflme

Got my yard all done... it looks nice inside the fence and outside the fence. Oh, and I fixed my garage door all by myself... it was stuck (one of the rollers had come out of the track)... I pried it back in with a large screwdriver... my son was soooo impressed that I did it so easily and without manhelp lol.

ETA: and I fixed the lawnmower again... the spring came off the carburetor and I was able to create a new one and attach it - and it worked - yay!


----------



## Stilla

I was freaking out earlier today because I didn't want to meet some friends, but they came over anyways... It had it's low's and high's but overall I was able to enjoy myself and had a good time.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

I slept in :yawn


----------



## Dying note

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wrote 2 poems & *messaged an old friend on facebook*


Cool  and I'm thinking about doing what's in bold here. I doubt it could do much harm at this point.

Today I went out to a museum exhibit and wasn't bothered by the crowd that went with me. And I also decided I'm not finished with writing. Not yet.


----------



## shadowmask

Hung out with a long-lost friend all day. Had absolutely no anxiety whatsoever, and I still don't! God, it feels SO ****ing good. This is it, man. This is what I've been missing all of these years. I wish everyone here could experience this right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dying note said:


> Cool  and I'm thinking about doing what's in bold here. I doubt it could do much harm at this point.
> 
> Today I went out to a museum exhibit and wasn't bothered by the crowd that went with me. And I also decided I'm not finished with writing. Not yet.


Yeah I was thinking that myself, asking someone you were close with at some point how they are can't hurt, I'm just not going to dive into the deep end right off the bat is all.

Congrats on you museum trip, I need to get out to our art gallery one day myself



shadowmask said:


> Hung out with a long-lost friend all day. Had absolutely no anxiety whatsoever, and I still don't! God, it feels SO ****ing good. This is it, man. This is what I've been missing all of these years. I wish everyone here could experience this right now.


That's great man, Cheers!


----------



## sansd

I am feeling good about myself today. I'm not sure why, other than that I started on a small portion of the things I want to get done. I feel like there is awesome in me and some day I'm going to straighten my head out and be free. I need to not let the good feeling distract me from getting things done, though.


----------



## cgj93

Im not dead. that's a plus i think.


----------



## Camelleone

This weekend, trying on contact lens. 
at last have the courage to try what I wanted ..


----------



## caflme

My son and I start counseling next week for some issues we are having. He wants to learn how to control his ADHD better with less or no meds... and I want him to deal with some issues regarding not growing up with a dad... and the anger that comes from that... I want to address some stuff about my SA but mostly learn some coping skills for him going through puberty and some other stuff going on... it will be the first time I really stick with counseling... if I stick with it this time... I have a hard time sticking with it... I have a hard time finding a shrink I can really talk to that I feel like they get it or try to... I have to stick with it this time to set a good example for my son... I hope we can find a good therapist.


----------



## Chivor

Had a good conversation with someone close.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Vegged out and I'm relaxed. About to pay a bill and get ready for the week.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I visited a friend that I pushed away in the last 1 and a half years. It was great  I should do it more often.


----------



## writingupastorm

Not today, but this week was a good one. I got started on two potential business opportunities. At this rate I'll be rich (and swamped) in no time.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Met up with a classmate and studied for 2.5 hours. I feel good that a) I did something productive and b) I had someone to study with! lol


----------



## purplefruit

i finally finished typing out the huge list of stuff i want to sell before i move. now to take all the pictures, oi vey. 28 things...hopefully i get a few buyers!


----------



## Big M

I had a laugh with my cousin in law.


----------



## layitontheline

I almost consider my coworker a friend. I told him my life is kind of a mess lately and he actually wanted to talk about it. He's a genuinely good, caring person. He fills me with hope.


----------



## Dying note

I signed up for Spanish classes today.


----------



## LostPancake

It was yesterday, but doing all these relaxation exercises for the cbt group seems to have helped - I went to the bookstore and actually made smalltalk with the cashier, without feeling nervous or manic. I NEVER DO THAT!

Usually I'm just frozen with anxiety and think they hate me.


----------



## Melinda

Didn't have to work this morning because of a scheduling error!:boogie

I've been trying to research a job that I think I'm interested in applying for, and I found out yesterday that a member of my boyfriend's family might be able to help me answer some questions about it.


----------



## GreenSheep

The deadline for my media project has been extended! 
Now I can stop worrying about it so much. I might be able to get some sleep c:


----------



## layitontheline

I have decided to quit smoking. I was far from a regular smoker but it was heading that way. Had my last cigarette yesterday and felt so disgusting, no more.


----------



## BetaBoy90

layitontheline said:


> I have decided to quit smoking. I was far from a regular smoker but it was heading that way. Had my last cigarette yesterday and felt so disgusting, no more.


Congratulations, I hope you stick with it, or stick without it.


----------



## Lasair

I had a god day on placement 

- I gave my first injection
- I leanrt how to play chess
- I learnt some amazing stuff around OCD
- And I found some stuff that may be of benifit to someone.


----------



## arpeggiator

A pair of things:
Today I made a comment aloud about the subject in class. The proffesor seemed to be glad that I said that. I also practiced small talk with some classmates and I was comfortable.
An acquaintance offered to take me home since it was raining. I didn't invent any excuses for not going, I just did it and it wasn't awkward at all. That's because she is a good person.


----------



## writingupastorm

layitontheline said:


> I have decided to quit smoking. I was far from a regular smoker but it was heading that way. Had my last cigarette yesterday and felt so disgusting, no more.


Good job. Those things _are_ disgusting. I smoked heavily from when I was 13 until I was 30 and quit, so I'm sure you can do it.

I've been feeling oddly cheerful today while feeling miserable at the same time. I think the cheerful is winning.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I got a $450 bursary for school!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie


----------



## notna

This girl on front of me in Geography turned round and said "wow i have never heard you laugh before".

This is a good thing for me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got some free comic books, bought a cool present for my buddys b'day and got some tickets to a standup gig with some people from work.

And I get off work tomorrow a little early and the swell is looking purdy good, damn it feels good to be a gangster.


----------



## RockIt

^^^ I had a thought of one day when I go to Ireland, JDRC is going to reserve the pub for me as a "welcome home" party.


----------



## tooschoolforcool

I slept on the bus today, both ways. 
It made me feel a lot more alert.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hung with a friend


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

RockIt said:


> ^^^ I had a thought of one day when I go to Ireland, JDRC is going to reserve the pub for me as a "welcome home" party.


Ah yea, I'll throw in a free JDRC partytime coupon if you pick up the tab It'll get you three solid hours of me rambling incoherently about badgers and "the craic"

It's totally worth it like!


----------



## odd_one_out

Got my act together this evening and began investigating distances to my next batch of candidate regions. I managed to investigate the first of 5 I found this weekend and it turned out to be at a viable distance. This is the first one that has been viable out of the last friggin' 11! I would stay up to complete the rest but have received my bedtime prompt and know it's for the best I sleep.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Got my act together this evening and began investigating distances to my next batch of candidate regions. I managed to investiagte the first of 5 I found this weekend and it turned out to be at a viable distance. This is the first one that has been viable out of the last friggin' 11! I would stay up to complete the rest but have received my bedtime prompt and know it's for the best I sleep.


:boogie:boogie:boogie Goodnight


----------



## purplefruit

i finally got my dog outside for a walk and run around. he got good and dirty. it's been too cold out all winter, but today it was finally nice enough to take him out.


----------



## Meli24R

I actually had a really great birthday. Went bowling and out to eat with my mom, best friend and her boyfriend who I'm becoming friends with as well. I don't think I've ever had so much fun on a birthday. I've spent the majority of them staying home and feeling miserable. 
I'm also planning a to go on a vacation with them and my family in the summer. So excited:boogie


----------



## Ape in space

The meeting I was stressing about on the weekend, and which caused me to break down in tears from the pressure, happened today. It went surprisingly well.


----------



## purplefruit

Meli24R said:


> I actually had a really great birthday. Went bowling and out to eat with my mom, best friend and her boyfriend who I'm becoming friends with as well. I don't think I've ever had so much fun on a birthday. I've spent the majority of them staying home and feeling miserable.
> I'm also planning a to go on a vacation with them and my family in the summer. So excited:boogie


happy b'day


----------



## sociallyconscious

^Happy Birthdayy!!!
I caught up on some homework I've been procrastinating on.


----------



## LostPancake

I went walking at the lake on a different section - holy crap, the trees were amazing - the dogwoods and redbuds are all in bloom. I need to bring my camera next time. And there were three swans cruising up the lake in the sunset, amidst all these other ducks. It was idyllic. 

And I still don't mind being out around all the people - I think the CBT is helping with that.


----------



## skygazer

went to the park with my dad and my brother, played on the swing and on the spinny wheel thingy...ride (I dunno what it's called, it's kinda like a centrifuge), walked 3 miles by the shore, played sword(umbrella) fight with my brother and I won


----------



## Neptunus

I found something that I'd lost.



It was in the vortex of all things lost known as "under the car seat."


----------



## eejm

I have lateral epicondylitis, which is commonly known as tennis elbow. I have no idea how I got it, as I don't play tennis, I have it in my non-dominant (left) arm, and I can't think of any repetitive motions or injuries I've had to the arm. Tennis elbow is similar to tendinitis, but may result from mini-tears in the tendon at the elbow.

Anyway, it HURTS. On days when the pain is the worst, I feel tired and grumpy, and it seems as though the pain in the rest of my body is that much worse. I tried wearing a brace which helped significantly - but the brace gave me dermatitis. So then my elbow arm was not only sore, but itchy too. Yet when I gave up the brace, the pain returned.

I found a different brace last night that it gentler on the skin. It's also comfortable! My old brace, while it helped the pain, tended to cut off circulation to the rest of my arm. I also had trouble bending my arm when I wore it. I can bend my arm with this brace with no problems. 

I feel so much more productive today now that I'm not in PAIN! :clap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I hung out and went surfing with a buddy of mine after work and saw some Dolphins.

At least they looked like Dolphins, they might have been Porpoises I dunno :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My driving lesson today was actually fairly ok despite my mood being sh*t, I wasn't as bad at parallel parking as I expected I might be. I was back on the automatic today though so that made things less stressful too


----------



## quiet0lady

Ran 5 miles, caught up on studying, and forced myself to be productive today even though it's the last thing I felt like doing!


----------



## Lasair

I lead a small group on placement in making fairy cakes and then I was able to take over from one of the nurses in the bigger group.


----------



## Aphexfan

Had some taco bell


----------



## purplefruit

i did training again today - i was nervous but i think i did an alright job 
also two people noticed my new hair colour :boogie


----------



## MindOverMood

Was able to take my dog for an actual walk(not just down to the corner store like I was doing when it was freezing).


----------



## trendyfool

I woke up decently early for the first time in a long time, met a friend for breakfast because we had late start, and went to school for some of the day. yay!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a solid workout and realized that my asthma is better now that it's warming up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My I've completed the classroom bit of my driving school course


----------



## caflme

:clap:boogie


Canadian Brotha said:


> My I've completed the classroom bit of my driving school course


:boogie:clap Congrats... that's awesome!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

caflme said:


> :clap:boogie
> :boogie:clap Congrats... that's awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## LostPancake

Giant dogwood trees filling up the sky (white flowers). Plus redbuds, and some weird pink flower trees I don't know the name of. I felt like I was in a psychedelic movie. Took lots of pics. 

After a while I realized the white balance setting was all off. Hopefully photoshop can fix them though. Or maybe they'll look even more psychedelic this way.


----------



## layitontheline

I ate Reese's Peanut Butter Cups. That improved my mood.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Canadian Brotha said:


> My I've completed the classroom bit of my driving school course


Grats man, how do you like driving?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

BetaBoy90 said:


> Grats man, how do you like driving?


I'm slowly getting used to it & definitely going to be nice to have the option once I get my licence


----------



## mrbojangles

I GOT THE JOB!!! I was seriously getting tired of sitting around my house all day.


----------



## shadowmask

^Awesome! --- I found a used car some dude is selling at work for 550 (94 Ford Escort. SO pimpin') Also I've made some insights into my psyche. Most of them horrible, but it's given me a renewed vigor and determination, which I needed even though it's born out of terror.


----------



## melissa75

I threw someone under the bus, and it actually felt good. (They had it coming!)


----------



## writingupastorm

melissa75 said:


> I threw someone under the bus, and it actually felt good. (They had it coming!)


hehe


----------



## Lasair

I painted a forest


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I had the blues but I shook them off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I found out I got 96% on the classroom test for driving school. The only reason I didn't get %100 is because I got the definition of "night" mixed up slightly. I said it was 1h before & after sunset & sunrise respectively but it's 1h after sunset & 1h before sunrise, so a minor mistake


----------



## lonelyjew




----------



## Aphexfan

I survived! I consider that a good thing :b


----------



## Ape in space

melissa75 said:


> I threw someone under the bus, and it actually felt good. (They had it coming!)




Did he die?


----------



## noyadefleur

I went out for a lovely walk today, I can't wait for spring.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

1,800 posts, I'd like to thank my keyboard, my mum and dad for makin' me who I ams, my hypocampus and the writing crew who keep churning out the goods *pats own head* Keep her lit!


----------



## melissa75

^Haha! Congrats on the posting.



writingupastorm said:


> hehe






Ape in space said:


> Did he die?


Haha, she survived...just a little embarrassed for trying to pin a mistake on me instead of owning up to it.


----------



## Melinda

Did all right at work (despite being less prepared than I usually am) and came home to find that my kitchen light has FINALLY been fixed. :boogieSo happy I don't have to make dinner by flashlight/candlelight anymore. There's something truly depressing about washing dishes in a pitch dark room, let me tell you. I'm really starting to appreciate the little conveniences in life...


----------



## matty

I spent the day working on pos machines in coffee shops. And I actually did a fair bit of customer service, just simple hi and smile, what I could help with I did, what I couldnt help with I put onto people which actually work there. All in all a positive experience. 

Also had a friendly chat with a guy with a clipboard trying to sell or sign up something. He didnt even try to sell to me, just spoke to me like normal. Pretty cool. 

Then I also had a gay guy give me a huge smile and a big hello, was a little weird but still nice. 

One of the coffee shop girls started up a nice conversation with me too. 

Pretty social for someone which didnt initiate anything.


----------



## Neptunus

I went thrifting today, and found this brand-new Abercrombie & Fitch blouse that was for a "size 8." I tried it on, thinking it wouldn't fit and, much to my surprise, it did!!!! 

To combat the 25lbs I gained on Paxil, I've put myself on a low-carb diet and a weight-training regimen. Thus far it's been a month. My weight hasn't changed that much, but my measurements have! Yep, I bought that blouse for $5! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :b


----------



## layitontheline

Pizza pop, cashier, microwave. I'm too lazy to type the story, but I was proud.


----------



## Hello22

I got over someone i desperately needed to get over, and can see things from a clearer perspective.

Plus it St Patricks day here- so it's a bank holiday, woohoo a day off work! Pity i have a stomach bug though!


----------



## TenYears

I finally, finally got some zzzz's. F*** I feel sorry for anyone here that's had to come off Seroquel. I went days with very little sleep in between. What a ******* nightmare.


----------



## Stilla

I was just at the shop and bought soda!! :b

There was this guy there with his mom, and I'm pretty sure he went to one of my schools. 
One time when I had to eat alone in the canteen because I didn't have any friends to eat with he sat besides me and ate. We never talked but I thought that was nice. 
He always lets me go of the bus first as well :b
And one time last summer when I was with my family he kept staring at our direction a lot, my sister noticed it too and she thought he wasn't very discreet about it. 

I kind of just remembered all of this right now haha. Probably a bunch of coincidences. 
I've never tried to talk to him in any way but he seems really sweet and nice. 
And he's really really cute. 
Every time I see him he always looks at me and smiles, which makes me smile


----------



## noyadefleur

My mom's taking me out for Thai food.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

St Paddys day woop woop!

He brought Christianity to Ireland right? so getting really drunk celebrates that fact somehow, or maybe everyone's trying to forget?!

Eitherway it's bank holiday, I just had an awesome surf with my buddy and a couple of beers and I'm going out to the pub for once!

Drinking to forget the shame of your ancestors is some craic hi!

Slainte mo chairde!

:drunkuke:drunk


----------



## Kakaka

It was sunny and all my lessons were great. It was the complete opposite of yesterday.


----------



## Keith

Went for a walk today because the weather was terrific  and its st paddys day so Im gonna drink some guinness and listen to traditional Irish music :yay


----------



## Neptunus

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> St Paddys day woop woop!
> 
> He brought Christianity to Ireland right? so getting really drunk celebrates that fact somehow, or maybe everyone's trying to forget?!
> 
> Eitherway it's bank holiday, I just had an awesome surf with my buddy and a couple of beers and I'm going out to the pub for once!
> 
> Drinking to forget the shame of your ancestors is some craic hi!
> 
> Slainte mo chairde!
> 
> :drunkuke:drunk


I only celebrate to honor my awesome Irish heritage. Most certainly not because of St. Patrick!


----------



## Neptunus

Keith said:


> Went for a walk today because the weather was terrific  and its st paddys day so Im gonna drink some guinness and listen to traditional Irish music :yay


Yes, twas a beautiful day in the Northeast! Enjoy your Guinness, sir Keith!


----------



## Keith

Neptunus said:


> Yes, twas a beautiful day today! Enjoy your Guinness, sir Keith!


Thank you fair maiden and fellow Irish American. I'll drink one for your good health my friend!


----------



## Neptunus

:b I'd be drinking tonight, however, I have to work tomorrow. Unfortunately, alcohol interacts badly with my Paxil and zaps my energy for the next day --- so I'll be celebrating in spirit. Raises imaginary Guinness: "Cheers & good health, friend!"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I drove downtown today for my driving lesson & besides a few little mistakes & bit of trouble making a right turn on a hill going upward it wasn't too bad


----------



## LovelyAmor

*I started back playing my flute again. I played all through middle school but it stopped there. I finally picked it back up and I really want to sharpen my skills. It feels great!* :boogie


----------



## arpeggiator

I went to the guitar shop this afternoon with a friend because he wanted to try some guitars. He seemed to apreciate my opinion. Then we went to the pub and had some beers (like 6 or 7, I don't know) because it's St Patricks day you know haha. I had a good time.


----------



## Hello22

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> St Paddys day woop woop!
> 
> He brought Christianity to Ireland right? so getting really drunk celebrates that fact somehow, or maybe everyone's trying to forget?!
> 
> Eitherway it's bank holiday, I just had an awesome surf with my buddy and a couple of beers and I'm going out to the pub for once!
> 
> Drinking to forget the shame of your ancestors is some craic hi!
> 
> Slainte mo chairde!
> 
> :drunkuke:drunk


Good man yourself! Have a drink in my honour, hello22 is too sick to celebrate tonight. uke


----------



## ak2218

Well it may not seem like a big deal to many but today I was actually able to spend a good amount of time with my family without any anxiety. I feel things are finally starting to come around


----------



## Kustamogen

I fixed my desktop and I fixed an engine problem with one of my cars and an interior problem in the other. Im mr. fix-it today!


----------



## vash

I saw Star Trek 2009 movie and it was awesome. I had some food to go alone with the movie, but they did get part of the order wrong.. errr. Anyway, yeah.


----------



## layitontheline

I have begun to clean my room.


----------



## shadowmask

This latest bout of depression seems to have let up a bit. Thank god.


----------



## purplefruit

i ordered new glasses..finally i'll be able to see again :lol


----------



## trendyfool

I worked out today again! YAYYYYYY
also, I went to the running start meeting and talked to my counselor. I'm so freaking happy about starting running start! no more high school!


----------



## odd_one_out

What's the point in celebrating St. [whatever's] day? Do people just use it as an excuse to get ****** like at Xmas?

I got up and wrote a record of my gran's funeral and of the research study in which I participated. Still not finished, but that's one task almost done.


----------



## Melinda

uncategorizedme said:


> My mom's taking me out for Thai food.


I'm so jealous...Thai food is my favorite. Hope it was good!

My boyfriend tried to cheer me up today by making me dinner and sitting and talking with me. It worked well.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> What's the point in celebrating St. [whatever's] day? Do people just use it as an excuse to get ****** like at Xmas?
> 
> I got up and wrote a record of my gran's funeral and of the research study in which I participated. Still not finished, but that's one task almost done.


For me... I just really have fun decorating for different holidays... it cheers me up and changes my atmosphere just a little, regularly enough, that I don't get bored with my life and it makes other people smile.

Plus it gives me a reason to cook things I usually wouldn't that I and those I know like... yesterday I made corned beef and cabbage w/potatoes and biscuits for supper... even though it was just for me since my son had a sleepover... he will be thrilled when he comes home because it is one of his fav meals and I rarely cook it because corned beefs are so expensive here.

Next will be Easter and we will color eggs and have egg hunts and dress up fancy for Church and the kids will all get Easter Baskets... I guess it's traditions... and it makes kids happy... parents live - usually - to make their kids happy and see them laughing and smiling. They only get to be kids once and parents only get that time with them once.

Cinco de Mayo - I cook lots of Mexican food... and we have a huge pinata... a few years we have actually let the kids make the pinata a few days before and decorate it.

4th of July is a reason to have a big cookout on my deck and have all my neighbors over for hot dogs, hamburgers or chicken legs... or whatever else they want to bring and cook themselves. It pulls the trailerhood together (yes, trailerhood - heard it in a song and loved it... sounds better than trailer park or neighborhood lol). Very ******* hehe.

Thanksgiving Turkey, Christmas Ham, New Years is Black-eyed Peas w/greens and cornbread, Valentine's Day is seafood (Lobster or Shrimp or Crab or all of them lol)....


----------



## dontworrybehappy

I aced two tests that I thought I bombed!! :yay


----------



## rdrr

I had french onion soup for the first time and it was tasty


----------



## noyadefleur

Melinda said:


> I'm so jealous...Thai food is my favorite. Hope it was good!


Same here! And it was great. :yes


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

My dad bought me new windshield wiper blades. I can actually see out my rear window!


----------



## ilsr

I feel better right now than yesterday. Yesterday, I felt like I wanted to die most of the whole day. the heavy depression was like being trudging in a muddy swamp, unable to breathe, and painful emotionally and not letting up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've completed driving school & got my certificate to prove it. Now I just need to pass the road test & I'm set


----------



## Still Waters

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've completed driving school & got my certificate to prove it. Now I just need to pass the road test & I'm set


One more step toward a new life-freedom and the big wide world. Good for you!!!


----------



## Aphexfan

I gots pizza :yay


----------



## Yellow_Balloon

rdrr said:


> I had french onion soup for the first time and it was tasty


I love french onion soup! Glad you liked it.

I talked to someone from work today who I've never really said much to before.


----------



## vash

I watched my anime and got some food. One of my favorite things to do.


----------



## LostPancake

I didn't click on the New Posts link! Finally! 

I'm sure there's some awesomely entertaining and controversial thread going on, and I don't even know about it. But I'm not going to click on that button. No. :no

And I'm starting to realize how negative I am on here, and it actually bothers me, which is a sign that the CBT is starting to work. I do feel a bit less depressed from trying to ignore all the negative thoughts. I don't think it's the meds, because they're at such a low starting dose.


----------



## Arrested Development

LostPancake said:


> I didn't click on the New Posts link! Finally!
> 
> I'm sure there's some awesomely entertaining and controversial thread going on, and I don't even know about it. But I'm not going to click on that button. No. :no
> 
> And I'm starting to realize how negative I am on here, and it actually bothers me, which is a sign that the CBT is starting to work. I do feel a bit less depressed from trying to ignore all the negative thoughts. I don't think it's the meds, because they're at such a low starting dose.


lol Willpower is a wonderful thing, isn't it?

No seriously, I'm asking....is it?  Glad you're seeing progress.

I don't think _you're_ negative, just maybe talking about things that you feel are negative. There is a big difference!

Anyways, good to hear you're doing well. Of course, you may not see this since you're not using the new posts button.....


----------



## LostPancake

Arrested Development said:


> lol Willpower is a wonderful thing, isn't it?
> 
> No seriously, I'm asking....is it?  Glad you're seeing progress.
> 
> I don't think _you're_ negative, just maybe talking about things that you feel are negative. There is a big difference!
> 
> Anyways, good to hear you're doing well. Of course, you may not see this since you're not using the new posts button.....


Yeah, willpower is great - if willpower is like pushups, I can do about one at the moment, but it's progress. This site has been like crack cocaine to me - I kept clicking that button even when I felt increasingly horrible doing it.

And thanks, maybe just talking about all my problems, instead of trying to do something about them, is what was also making me feel worse.

Anyway, I'm just using the My Account button now, which shows all my subscribed threads, which is anything I've posted in. So, I saw it!



max4225 said:


> you made me click that


No, don't start! :afr


----------



## SuperSky

Not technically today, but yesterday I went to see Weird Al with my brother. We caught the bus, missed our stop and had no idea where to get off cause we were facing backwards so couldn't see and had to call our parents to have them walk us through getting back to the right place, only just had time to go buy pizza from the shop I'd pre-selected and I ordered it without mushrooms rather than just accepting how it is on the menu (awesome pizza by the way, I'm totally going there again, but never facing backwards on a bus), burnt our tongues on the pizza, got to the concert on time, and Weird Al was freaking awesome! Win!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I went into a bar and two separate groups started talking **** and acting like tough guys and started getting physical with me. I got into each one of their faces and dared them to do it again. They all acted like little *****es. One guy even just pushed me around after I egged him on and I just held up my arms like I didn't want to fight. Make them look like douches in front of everyone. They tried telling me to go away, walk away, but I wasn't gonna have it, if they wanted to do something, they have better done something about it. Don't act like a *****. 

I'm just proud about how calm I was and how I didn't feel one bit angry when interacting with them. I was toying with them and it was fun.


----------



## Hello22

I actually woke up for overtime today after 2 hours sleep, gonna head to the beauticians for a well earned massage, shh-wing


----------



## skygazer

Sat outside and drank tea. It was a bit cloudy today but the sun breaks was nice .


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Jumped out of a plane.

Huchaaa!

And Ireland feckin' whipped England in the Rugby, and I _love it_ when they do that.


----------



## BetaBoy90

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Jumped out of a plane.
> 
> Huchaaa!
> 
> And Ireland feckin' whipped England in the Rugby, and I _love it_ when they do that.


Jeebus Cripes!!! And you survived it???? Or have you just not landed yet??


----------



## Lasair

The nice nurse is back at work!


----------



## trendyfool

I spent a lovely sunny afternoon with my best friend and I am so happy right now!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

BetaBoy90 said:


> Jeebus Cripes!!! And you survived it???? Or have you just not landed yet??


Oh yea beta I'm still buzzing around in the thermals! Pretty sweet wifi connection up here!

*waves*


----------



## Akira90125

was invited by a very attractive female to a party. unfortunately, i didn't go.


----------



## yogafreak

I got to spend some time with a good friend.


----------



## vash

Bones marathon.
Thank you Netflix.


----------



## atticusfinch

the leafs won...that tis all!


----------



## silentcliche

^ I just watched the game. Siiiiick goal by Schenn. Too bad they probably still won't make the playoffs


----------



## sully20

Went and visited with some relatives I rarely see (my father's cousins) and it didn't go as badly as I thought. There were a few awkward moments on my part, but their funny stories brought up my depressingly low mood a little bit.


----------



## element33

I enjoyed the sun in Vancouver today. Rare thing here, the sun.


----------



## layitontheline

I ate a rice crispy square.


----------



## suddenstorm

Today, 2 people went out of their way to help me find where I needed to take my exam. The guys were really cool and it made me happy to come in contact with nice genuine people.


----------



## melissa75

I accomplished a lot overall: oil change, car wash, saw a movie, and bought new furniture :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I recorded some guitar takes I've been meaning to get down for a logn while now


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I went for dinner with some friends (and their friends) and felt mostly comfortable and had a good time. Feeling very positive right now ;o)


----------



## kangarabbit

I went to the aquarium today and there was cute guy at the entrance.  I've been spotting a lot of eye candy lately, hehe.


----------



## caflme

OK, yesterday but I was too exhausted to post it last night...

I got my son new clothes... he grew out of his jeans and shoes... wow... 12 year olds go through clothes so fast. Anyway I was dreading the Mall but hate WalMart worse. Went to JCPenney and walked in... found a pair of skinny jeans for $26 and they fit and he liked them... then he found 2 more pairs for $11 each on clearance (SCORE!!) and we found a pair of camo pants for him w/a belt for $11... then found him a pair of AVIA black high tops for $30 (reg $55 'it listed') and he got two t-shirts (why are Sesame Street characters popular with teens right now?!!!) anyway he got a Woody the Woodpecker t-shirt and a t-shirt with Oscar, Elmo, Grover, Cookie and Count on it... I did laugh hard at that as he will be 13 in October. 

In and out of JCPenney in 1/2 hour... my kinda shoppin'.

Then we went to Lowe's to get gardening stuff. I was given a bunch of heavy kitty litter buckets so I am gonna use them as plant pots for some tomatoes and bell peppers and strawberries... so I had to get the starter plants and the potting soil... so I did that. Really hope to put it all together today but I'm really wiped out from all the activity yesterday.

Then got my grocery shopping done for the next 2-3 weeks... and took my son to a really lame *** movie... it was nice to get to sit in the dark and the quiet and rest but really wish the movie had been better... it sucked. It was The Green Hornet.

All in all I accomplished a lot and my son had a good day for one of his Spring Break vacation days... there are just sooo many freakin' people in town as we are one of the top Spring Break destinations.


----------



## Melinda

Went out shopping this afternoon (didn't buy anything, I was just looking). The weather was nice--breezy, but not too cold. Later on I went out to dinner with my boyfriend. It was really refreshing to get out of the apartment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Abstract said:


> I went for a walk in the woods earlier, it's exactly what I needed. There's something quite cathartic about walking by oneself - you're in a relaxed state of mind but still in focus at the same time. Easier to filter your thoughts. I didn't come across any other people either, thankfully.


I agree, walks alone in the woods can be so peaceful & freeing, I'll be doing that for sure in the late srping throughout the summer



Abstract said:


> Do upload a few of them sometime, I've taken a look at some of you're other songs and I enjoyed them


I'm glad you dig my music man! What I recorded was for a song that'll be on my second album so I'll let you know what I post it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally cleaned up. I washed the mounds of dishes, the kitchen counters, swept, mopped, washed the tub, toilet, & bathroom sink. The only thing I didn't do is vacuum but I can do that tomorrow


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Surfed, was good.


----------



## trendyfool

Woke up feeling better than last night.
It's a beautiful day outside.
I'm about to work out and then see a comedy with a friend.
I leave for new york in four days...!


----------



## room101

Just found myself in some concert footage on youtube haha. Awesome 8)


----------



## Dying note

I finished writing letters to some relatives that I have been putting off for months now. Now all I need are stamps.


----------



## layitontheline

I woke up early enough for breakfast and didn't give in to my cravings for more sleep.


----------



## kangarabbit

I caught up on _Gossip Girl_.


----------



## steelmyhead

I got out and rode on the Light Rail. It only cost $3, and was more interesting that sitting around the house. There are a few stops I'd like to check out some time.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

I was with my dad


----------



## shadowmask

Beautiful weather all day. It put me in a great mood. I wish I had a sleeping bag and a laptop/mp3 player so that I'd be satisfied staying out there all night.


----------



## trendyfool

I worked out, bought a flannel shirt, saw a couple friends and watched a good movie at my friend's apartment.


----------



## steps

had a good conversation with someone I hadn't really talked with in a while. It felt good!


----------



## thisisnotfrancais1212

I texted a friend and we are going for coffee over the weekend! I quit my job that was giving me major anxiety. It feels like a mountain was lifted off my heart! :yes though now will be significantly poorer...


----------



## BetaBoy90

Met new boss and he is a solid dude, good stuff!


----------



## odd_one_out

I managed to get back to sleep this morning and dreamt of a lost loved one: I was showing off my climbing abilities while we were on a trip with people, hanging upsidedown off parallel bars and so on, hehe.


----------



## Jessie203

Found a 3 week Dental Assisting Level 2 Program run by my college. Would save me from waiting until January to graduate.. hope this works out.


----------



## writingupastorm

I got over my weekend long migraine and now I can actually look at a computer monitor without writhing in pain.


----------



## confidencelost

Today I had an amazing anxiety free conversation--not a conversation where I handled my anxiety, but a conversation where I felt *no* anxiety at all. :yes

Afterwards, I felt contented, happy, and calm.


----------



## Jessie203

Applied to a couple places, beginning to feel less anxiety with exposure again and again to light conversation + my meds are starting to work haha


----------



## Lasair

The guy who is training in CBT where I'm on placement told me CBT really does work for SA if you work hard for the first three weeks!


----------



## silentcliche

I made a donation to DonorsChoose.


----------



## caflme

I did feel better once I got to work today... most likely 4 days off was just too much for my system to handle.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

silentcliche said:


> I made a donation to DonorsChoose.


Duuuude!

Not the kidneys, I've been eyeing them up for ages!:no


----------



## Greyfox78659

I got over $1000 in my account


----------



## layitontheline

BetaBoy90 said:


> Met new boss and he is a solid dude, good stuff!


That's great Beta. Woo 

-------

I had a cinnamon bread dessert thing and it was so good.


----------



## mrbojangles

BetaBoy90 said:


> Met new boss and he is a solid dude, good stuff!


So you don't work at the grocery store anymore?


----------



## Melinda

Had a pretty good day at work (I was expecting it to be a lot worse). And I got to talk to an old friend online this morning, which was great.


----------



## lucyinthesky

It's a lovely day outside  Yayyy, spring!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

I got some free time yesterday!


----------



## Dying note

I got a phone call out of the way this morning. It was about joining another staffing agency and was pointless since I don't have the references they need, but hey- I called them back despite my heart pounding ridiculously...this anxiety is crazy...lol


----------



## Jessie203

I did everything right. I love days like this.


----------



## noyadefleur

No homework tonight, and I'm doing pretty well in my math class so far.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I had a really great day.

Some stuff i was anxious about turned out great, I got a surf before it got dark and now I'm really, really relaxed and super tired and looking forward to college tomorrow.

Pssh I'm so postive it's cringeworthy!

But this is the positivity thread so yea, it belongs


----------



## layitontheline

It's snowing right now. I complain about the snow at times, but other times I see it as so refreshing and calming, and that's what it is today.

I also finalllllly cleaned my room and am almost finished laundry. Now I will soon be able to enjoy my candles and incense. I refuse to light them in a dirty room.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I just feel like I'm really on top of ****. On track for all my school assignments, just about done editing my tutoree's English paper, weight's coming down, and I got some cleaning done today. I feel like I'm kicking *** and taking names ;op


----------



## LeftyFretz

It was pretty nice out and I was in a tshirt all day. Nothing better.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The day ended.


----------



## jmw1112632

I got my C++ midterm back tonight. I got an 82 which I was kinda bummed about at first but after finding out that the class average was only a 68 and the lowest was a 33, I felt a lot better about it. And the fact that I still have an A in the class makes it even better.


----------



## purplefruit

I went to the movies alone! I can't lie, it was really scary. I had to go to the 6:40 show so it was pretty packed with everyone off work/school. But I survived, and it was a damn good movie. I'm glad I went.


----------



## J C

Eliza said:


> I went to the movies alone! I can't lie, it was really scary. I had to go to the 6:40 show so it was pretty packed with everyone off work/school. But I survived, and it was a damn good movie. I'm glad I went.


Glad you gave yourself a good experience. 
Out of curiosity, what movie?


----------



## Steeloscar

For my music theory class today, we had to compose some simple melodies. After my teacher came around to check that we had actually done them he went around and took several peoples compositions and played them for the class. Eventually he came to me, and I reluctantly gave him my book. He proceeded to play my melodies for the class (he jazzed them up a bit) and they sounded quite nice.

Not only am I still alive  but I actually think that some people liked them.


----------



## papaSmurf

I read this wonderful story about pretend astronauts and their journey to pretend Mars: http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2011/03/rehearsing_for.php


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I revised my resume so I can begin searching for a job again & sent it to my dad for review. I thought it might get a fairly good ripping/resorting from him but he said it looks ok which is sweet. It was worth getting that tip book that day last month, I was annoyed then but it may make all the difference this time


----------



## purplefruit

J C said:


> Glad you gave yourself a good experience.
> Out of curiosity, what movie?


Thanx 

I saw Battle Los Angeles.


----------



## J C

Ohh, I'm seeing that movie tomorrow, heard it was pretty epic. It has to be better than the Syfi channel's version anyway...I hate that channel.


----------



## atticusfinch

my group presented today and even though it was very unprofessional and unorganized and i know that the TA knew this and I'm really upset about it and know that we won't get the best mark...I'm glad that its over and that i did it. 

ALSO, a good thing came out of this whole group project. I've made a potentially good friend with one girl...I think we are both glad that we had met each other. While we were saying our goodbyes for the day, she basically told me that we should be friends because we have a ~natural understanding of each other and that she wants to hang out with me during the summer. Ha ha, its funny because she is such an extrovert...not a loud , obnoxious one, but one that is confident and friendly and not afraid to speak out.

I don't know, it just made me happy that she sees me as a friend already b/c I thought the same of her. =D


----------



## matty

Best night ever for so many reasons. Thank you and you and you


----------



## TenYears

Very, very much needed tax refund came in. $2500, which is less than half of what it usually is, but, hey, I'll take it. Too bad it's already gone, lol, but at least everything is caught up now, & we have a little in savings.


----------



## Jessie203

I am looking ahead... staying focused on sh*t... instead of freaking out


----------



## Hello22

Nothing really, but today is the first day in about a month that my mood has picked up. The sun is out, i'm heading out 3 nights in a row this weekend, and i'm feeling tranquil and at peace with myself. BOOM!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Family is sending me 200 dollars today, but for some reason, that isn't exciting me anymore.. I need to find out whats making me sad, before it ruins my weekend.


----------



## layitontheline

I volunteered. I had two kitties snuggling on my lap and a third begging me for love. At times like these I wish I was fat so that I could fit five cats on my lap all at once. :heart


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

layitontheline said:


> I volunteered. I had two kitties snuggling on my lap and a third begging me for love. At times like these I wish I was fat so that I could fit five cats on my lap all at once. :heart


haha that's cute!


----------



## matty

So last night I went to the bar because they had cheap wings and I needed a drink. Been a pretty terrible couple of days at work. 

So I sit at the bar, just focusing on the tv, drinking my beer, not really in the mood to talk to anyone. The guy next to me says, you watch much basketball. I said no and then we talked about sport for a while, and Vancouver, multiculturalism, cigars, then the chef joins us and we all talk. Turns out this guy is the bouncer on the weekends. He also teaches kids how to play football and is an all Canadian footballer. He is trying to place for the BC lions. One of the most humble and genuine people I have met in a long time and really helped me to process somethings. 

So I will probably see him again at some point.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I read some of the "Post the last weird/awkward thing you said to someone because of your anxiety" posts and had a good laugh. *wiping tears* I feel much better, thanks.


----------



## J C

Finished a song. :cup


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Work went nice and quick. I felt good, for some reason, I don't know. But I was able to reason my way into some good feelings. I also feel like my thoughts on fate and acceptance are preparing me for whatever is bound to come my way. I am feeling good.


----------



## TenYears

Eleven days ago our dog, well it was a dog we were dog-sitting but now she's all of a sudden become our dog, had puppies. Nine. Yes, nine. I don't mind. I really like her, mix of lab, retreiver, well lets just say she's a mutt. But she's really friendly, really good with the kids.

I'm gonna post pics later. I bottle fed the runt today, she seems to maybe like me a little more than my wife. All are doing really well, but over the last couple days you could notice the runt getting noticeably smaller. But she's still OK.

We're naming them. Any suggestions???

So far we've got Zeus, Spartacus, Cricket (the runt, who we're keeping for sure) & Corazon.
Names we're batting around for the other five are Achilles, Archimedes, Galileo, Carmella & Cleopatra.

I have a f****** zoo in my house. 12 dogs, 4 rabbits, 2 frogs, & a school of fish.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

J C said:


> Finished a song. :cup


Fully sick breh


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I asked for a girls digits today! 

Boom


----------



## TenYears

OK, here's the pics of the new puppies. The mama's name is La-la, is in la-la-la, whatever, the kids named her. Looking for name suggestions, there are 9 puppies 

This one is Cricket, the runt,we're probably keeping her.


----------



## sleepytime

I took my driving test today and suffered no nerves at all which was incredibly surprising. 

I still failed because I suck at driving. I made a HUGE mistake, almost colliding with a passing car. The tester alongside me was nearly pulling his hair out and shaking his head like an A-hole for the remainder of the test, but oddly for me I just couldn't give a crap. That gave me a sense of achievement in many ways!


----------



## matty

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I asked for a girls digits today!
> 
> Boom


Well done man. Jealous


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

matty said:


> Well done man. Jealous


I'm jealous of you out doing your thing man, takes cajones and you've got them!


----------



## MindOverMood

TenYears said:


> OK, here's the pics of the new puppies. The mama's name is La-la, is in la-la-la, whatever, the kids named her. Looking for name suggestions, there are 9 puppies
> 
> This one is Cricket, the runt,we're probably keeping her.


This made my day


----------



## noyadefleur

TenYears said:


> OK, here's the pics of the new puppies. The mama's name is La-la, is in la-la-la, whatever, the kids named her. Looking for name suggestions, there are 9 puppies
> 
> This one is Cricket, the runt,we're probably keeping her.


That's adorable!


----------



## purplefruit

I have so much work to do at work! I know, you're like, why is that good...but I love having work to do. The day flies by. I can't wait to get back :lol

I also had training in the call centre this morning and it was good and non-awkward. Funny to listen into the callers. Also nice to get away from my dungeon/office.


----------



## Neptunus

Coworker bought me an iced-coffee.


----------



## Hello22

I got praised at work today, when things got screwed up on the production line, i came in and saved the day, booya!


----------



## LostPancake

TenYears said:


> OK, here's the pics of the new puppies. The mama's name is La-la, is in la-la-la, whatever, the kids named her. Looking for name suggestions, there are 9 puppies
> 
> This one is Cricket, the runt,we're probably keeping her.


Name one Holden, one Franny, one Zooey, and one Seymour (J. D. Salinger characters).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've now got 3 references to use when I head out to start applying for jobs again which is the recommended number


----------



## LeftyFretz

There was some press at work near the end of last week and one of the pictures posted on a news website has part of my leg in it. I was like YES!! We put all the new goat kids on a stump, held them there because they didn't like it, and quickly ran away so a photographer can get a few shots off before they jump off. I guess I didn't get out of the way in time.


----------



## steelmyhead

I reached a personal best on the treadmill. 4.2 miles


----------



## skygazer

today is my birthday :eyes:yay


----------



## alternative10000

skygazer said:


> today is my birthday :eyes:yay


well happy birthday lovely!

today I met a magnificent girl, very positive and brilliant.

Time exists just on your wrists so don't panic.


----------



## matty

alternative10000 said:


> well happy birthday lovely!
> 
> today I met a magnificent girl, very positive and brilliant.
> 
> Time exists just on your wrists so don't panic.


Quite the first post, congrats on meeting a nice girl.


----------



## skygazer

alternative10000 said:


> well happy birthday lovely!
> 
> today I met a magnificent girl, very positive and brilliant.
> 
> Time exists just on your wrists so don't panic.


thank you


----------



## Paris23

I gave myself a head massage! :|


----------



## josephisaverb

steelmyhead said:


> I reached a personal best on the treadmill. 4.2 miles


Nice job! Keep going!


----------



## TenYears

LostPancake said:


> Name one Holden, one Franny, one Zooey, and one Seymour (J. D. Salinger characters).


He, he, good idead, hadn't even thought of that...


----------



## Hello22

Pay Day!!!!!!!


----------



## odd_one_out

Had crisps and chocolate to get by on after I missed lunch. Such food is stocked by my bed. My friend also bought me another game I'll get to play tonight.


----------



## That guy over there

Got a cheesecake waiting for me to put my face in :boogie


----------



## writingupastorm

This cute girl came by my house and talked to me for a while. It was her job, but it still felt nice.


----------



## ImWeird

I met someone very nice.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Keep up the good work everyone, great to read all these successes.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Talked to a girl in the bathroom at school. Weird place for it, but I'll take my non-awkward interactions where they come lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Seemingly everyone watched Anchorman last night and was quoting it randomly in work.

It's the pleats, the pleats in the pants, they're very um flattering in the crotchal region.:teeth

Yes I am 12 years old.


----------



## Jessie203

Despite not MANY good things happening today.. I did stick to eating healthy despite wanting to go buy cheesecakes, chips etc and binge.. junk food free for two weeks that's impressive for me lol


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

kathy903 said:


> Despite not MANY good things happening today.. I did stick to eating healthy despite wanting to go buy cheesecakes, chips etc and binge.. junk food free for two weeks that's impressive for me lol


I feel your pain. It's so hard not to binge!


----------



## purplefruit

my new glasses came in the mail! i can finally see clearly, it's been a long time. my old glasses lens were so scratched and smudged, I couldn't see properly. my new frames are purple and pink  i thought they were too striking at first, but the more i look at myself in them the more i like them. there's a 30 day return policy so i'm gonna wear em for a while, see how the prescription feels, because i had to measure my pupil distance myself :lol.


----------



## jmw1112632

I felt very little if any anxiety all day today. I just felt great. Today I initiated a conversation with the person that sits next to me in my Programming class. It was weird cuz I felt so comfortable doing it, no anxious thoughts even crossed my mind. Afterwards I thought about it and it made me so happy. I've been smiling the whole day


----------



## Melinda

Got to sleep in today!:boogie

I'm slowing becoming a morning person. It's not as bad as I thought it would be. I like being able to fall asleep at 11 or 12 at night and wake up between 6-9 AM feeling refreshed.


----------



## ImWeird

Went on this sort of date like thing with a girl I met. It was pretty fun.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm now off for 4 days!


----------



## caflme

Found out today that my son does not need to have his gumline surgically opened to let a stubborn tooth come through... with no insurance it was going to be very expensive and I put it off a few months... then just didn't get around to getting it done this last month out of procrastination...

Today he had a great visit and the doc said that he doesn't need the surgery after all as the tooth pushed through and he said he really didn't think it would.

I was sooooo happy... sometimes procrastination pays off.... he's had his braces for 10 months now... where does the time go?


----------



## layitontheline

ImWeird said:


> Went on this sort of date like thing with a girl I met. It was pretty fun.


Awesome 

------------------------

Agreed to face my fear tomorrow. Resisted chocolate. Didn't feel very ugly tonight. Got my pills for free. Had an avocaaaaaaaaado.


----------



## layitontheline

Ready To Freak Out said:


> Talked to a girl in the bathroom at school. Weird place for it, but I'll take my non-awkward interactions where they come lol


Hey, that was me!

Nah jk. I played hookie today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

layitontheline said:


> Hey, that was me!
> 
> Nah jk. I played hookie today. Maybe tomorrow.


Are you from etown???


----------



## layitontheline

Yep, we pmed awhile back but I don't think I ever got back to one of them, sorry  We go to the same school, if I recall correctly.


----------



## writingupastorm

I have a nice feeling of optimism shortly after waking up today. Maybe it's the strong coffee though.


----------



## Jessie203

I got accepted into Dental Hygienest program!!!!  Hope nothing is pending though, like requirements.. or I might blow my head off lol!


----------



## writingupastorm

^ That's great!


----------



## Jessie203

^ thanks 

im actually so happy right now, i called the school and 100% i have all the classes i needed already, dont need to finish dental assisting i can go right into dental hygiene.. I am fully accepted and admitted! I love my life! Im actually crying right now im so happy... January i was so depressed i wanted to die.. But after medication and realizing i have a chemical imbalance and taking care of it im back to me... I cant believe this good news its more than i could ever ask for right now... Im so happy depression hasnt ruined my life... Ive wanted this goal for so long and now i can finally become somebody.. I have a career :'( !


----------



## Jessie203

^ Thanks and good job with class !!


----------



## tigerlilly

Finally... more than twenty consecutive seconds of alone-time. Too bad it's almost over.


----------



## matty

I met one of the most amazing people today. 

Let me paint a picture, I am super stressed out at work. Finished work at 1am this morning. My first job was at 9am this morning. So I was tired, and short and really just was in the mood to snap at the first thing which went wrong. Until.. I met the most beautifully natured woman I have ever met. She was so carming and kind and friendly. So now, I am still tired but feel so fresh. I feel like I can handle whatever work comes my way. I feel like a different person just from interacting with her. Like her peacefulness rubbed off on me.


----------



## millenniumman75

It was your Mattliness :lol


----------



## matty

hehe. I dont know what it was but I am happy either way


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm invited to a party.  (Although it may make my SA kick in, I felt grateful for being specially invited.)


----------



## ImWeird

matty said:


> I met one of the most amazing people today.
> 
> Let me paint a picture, I am super stressed out at work. Finished work at 1am this morning. My first job was at 9am this morning. So I was tired, and short and really just was in the mood to snap at the first thing which went wrong. Until.. I met the most beautifully natured woman I have ever met. She was so carming and kind and friendly. So now, I am still tired but feel so fresh. I feel like I can handle whatever work comes my way. I feel like a different person just from interacting with her. Like her peacefulness rubbed off on me.


That's awesome.


----------



## shadowmask

Got off work early. Yippee.


----------



## Melinda

My best friend emailed me! She moved across the country recently so I haven't heard from her at all. Seems like she's doing okay. It's just good to hear from her. I hope we can keep keeping in touch.


----------



## odd_one_out

Got many hours of work done. Hope to finish most of this first stage by this time tomorrow. Think I paced myself well but can feel the stress in my body (a couple of spots, a mouth ulcer, anxious - feeling death and ageing upon me - and weird dreams, fatigue, and occasional nausea.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I dropped off my resume at the gas station my mom has been hounding me to apply at, it's the first resume I've dropped off since I took & completed driving school, the job hunt is officially on again


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

It's kind of a good thing/bad thing scenario, but I don't think this needs its own thread so I'm putting it here ;op

I made myself go to a friend/acquaintance from school's bday tonight, despite worrying that I'd be going by myself and this other girl from school that made me miserable in class last year was sposed to be there. 

Well, I'm glad I went, because nobody else bothered to show up. It was bad enough only having one person show up; I can't imagine how she'd feel if nobody at all came. (Actually I can, that's why I don't have events for my birthday;op)


----------



## layitontheline

I typed at a discovery for the first time ever. Felt pretty calm


----------



## matty

I had a fun interaction with someone tonight and felt like I dictated the conversation. Until they walked away... but still it was fun


----------



## LostPancake

I went to dinner with my parents and didn't feel as much irritation as I normally do. CBT + lamictal + metta > psychodynamic therapy.


----------



## odd_one_out

I was having a needed lie in when my friend arrived and crawled in with me. Apart from the freezing body against me at first, from which I could gauge the weather's not great, it was comforting and I also received compliments on my face. It also made me chuckle when she said my body posture etc. somehow makes me look autistic, whereas not long ago such a comment would have given me severe social anxiety. I didn't have to put up with any of her bad habits either. Yet. No one else I met ever cared this much for my company.


----------



## Jessie203

I woke up early and read the sweetest email from my best friend.. she explained how she has been so busy with school but once it is done she wants to see me a lot and over the summer.. it's nice to know I am wanted and welcomed by people despite all the SA/Depression/ED crap and how I sometimes make myself a shut in bc of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sort of fixed the sun visor in my moms car which I made worse initially trying to fix it yesterday, with a little more time & another look I may be able to get it properly done


----------



## writingupastorm

I finally got around to trimming my beard. It looks and feels so much better. I can actually show myself in public now plus I don't feel overgrown with hair.


----------



## kangarabbit

My o-chem grade was posted today and I got an A! Overall, my GPA only went down by 0.007! MLIG!


----------



## layitontheline

I got a nice text. I didn't wash my hair.


----------



## mus

I've been seeing a guy for a few weeks now, and this morning we made ourselves official. Best thing that's happened in a long while.


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
gratttttsssssss!


----------



## mus

^ thanks! :3 I'm a little excited (big understatement). haha.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Earth Hour


----------



## Miss Meggie

I posted a third blog entry to my new blog. It's food-related; I want to be a food writer, so I've started a blog about my job in the restaurants I work at and just culinary-related stuff in general. 
I don't really know if anyone other than my boyfriend's mom and one friend are reading it yet, though.
Still feels good to start with my writing again.

Also thinking about posting a new entry to my blog here...


----------



## ImWeird

Starbucks left me a message while I was at work saying I got the position.  No more grocery store job for me!


----------



## silentcliche

^ Grats!

-----

I love feeling the sun bear down on me on a run. The struggle makes me feel alive. If only for a little while.


----------



## polardude18

I told my favorite long distance friend that I have a crush on them, and he took it really well. In fact I even made him almost blush.


----------



## Ape in space

On today's weekly nightwalk, these two really hot chicks asked me for directions. They were pretty confused about where they were so I was there for about a minute explaining where stuff was. I got more and more nervous and flustered throughout, and by the end I was running out of breath and trying to get the words out, but I got it out and they said thanks and went in the direction I told them. My legs were shaking for about 10 minutes afterwards. 

It is partly in the hope of such an encounter that I go on these walks, so this was a successful outing.


----------



## Marikate

Got a new Taylor acoustic guitar today!!


----------



## atticusfinch

spontaneously went shopping (bought a new blouse and trousers at urban outfitters).


----------



## caflme

I got to take a 5-year-old to the park today... he is very developmentally delayed but we had a blast while we played on the swings together, climbed the jungle gym, laughed at the wind in our faces, snacked on potato chips and frosted shredded wheat biscuits and clapped and sang songs meaningless to everyone around... we had so much fun... I don't remember the last time I've laughed so much... his smiles light up my entire world. I never thought any child's smiles but my son's would ever do that. I didn't even care when he took an atomic dump and I had to change his diaper in the car - and he minded everything I asked him to do. He wanted me to carry him everywhere... my back is killing me but it's worth every ache and pain.

Then we went to his big sister's 8th birthday party at a local skating ring... she liked the gifts I got for her... a play doh bakery set and lots of extra play doh. We had the best cookies and cream ice cream cake I'd ever had. 

It was a good day... not sure why I expected the worst of it... the crowds and noise didn't even bother me as much as I thought they would.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went for an epic three hour surf, I didn't catch much and I was the only one out there but it was pretty great. I managed to get a few things in perspective.

Oh and me and my dad went try and cull a rat that's been poking about in the compost heap and we blew a massive hole in the plastic compost container.

Rat 1

Us 0


----------



## ImWeird

Hung out at her house for the day and I met her parents. Her dad was very intimidating, but I think they like me.


----------



## Jessie203

I didn't really cry over yesterday, I numbed out beginning half of the day.. and then I moved on for the most part.


----------



## shadowmask

Snuggled with the cat, got some new shoes, depression less debilitating and I feel more in control.


----------



## TenYears

Celebrated my twins b-day  Won't repeat the details here, anyway, it went really well they had a blast. That's what mattered more than anything else about today. 

While mom was at the mall with them I finished ripping up the carpet in the living room. Friend of my wife's did most of it earier in the week, really. I used a crowbar to rip up the tack strips along the baseboards & swept up all the dust, got most of the rest of the carpet padding off the slab. I replaced the missing, rotting boards on the backyard fence where the dogs were getting out. Backyard should be like secure now, I don't know how the little b****** can get out anymore. Did about 3 loads of laundry.

I'm tired. My f****** back is killing me, but I'm more emotionally exhausted than physically. But it was a really good day. These days don't seem to come around very often anymore.


----------



## matty

=D wow that was an intense anxiety provoking experiences, now the waiting game. I either embarrassed myself greatly for one of two reasons or this will have a good turnout.


----------



## Jessie203

a guy asked me out who would never look at me twice 3 years ago.. my old ex best friends ex bf... funny how time changes things and people run to you.. too bad the answer for him is no lol


----------



## writingupastorm

I found this news story:

*Researchers Link Gene Mutation To Schizophrenia*
http://www.npr.org/2011/02/26/134091087/Researchers-Link-Gene-Mutation-To-Schizophrenia


----------



## Jessie203

I'm trying to take care of business.. not my fault the registrar wants to play phone tag and pass me around. I'll get down to the bottom of this one way or another, and if they want to play games I will show up at their office and wait.


----------



## odd_one_out

Felt extra sick today but managed to make a start on making a complaint about the health service - better late than never - and didn't beat myself up when it was too painful to continue. Got 1/2 hour of work done in this state and expect to do more. Managed to get myself lunch in this state and eat it. Didn't allow reading things by people with issues and being cruel get me down for long.


----------



## alte

alte said:


> I was asked to suture the laceration. I think I didn't do it very well..


Got a chance to suture again today, I am getting more comfortable with it now. Actually, for the first time I was excited and not looking for excuses to weasel out when the resident asked me to close another lac. 
Doing a job well is a good confidence boost.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Steak happened


----------



## writingupastorm

I went for a nice long walk across town and picked up some beer.


----------



## macaw

I got out of bed.


----------



## ImWeird

Went out for dinner with a cutie and I got my glasses.


----------



## ratbag

Beefcaked at the gym.


----------



## purplefruit

can't complain about today.

no one seemed pissed at me for missing Friday's meeting.
the co-worker who I thought had something against me, i'm starting to realize she doesn't.
i was super busy all day at work. got so much **** done.
i found a huge hole in my sweater around lunchtime, oops, but i didn't even care i strutted around like a champion in my holey shirt for the rest of the day :lol 
mailed a book at the post office over lunch.
chillaxed in front of the television for a few hours after i got home, rather than absently refreshing the internet waiting for something interesting to happen.

all in all, good times.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I felt supported on this site today.

Thank you.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Took a couple of our juniors to another club for sparring with the junior national champ, and they did really well with her. It's so amazing to watch them progress, and to imagine how far they can go!


----------



## writingupastorm

I went for a super long walk again today. And I'm getting ready to go out again. I think my agoraphobia is cured!


----------



## shyguy1991

I think I don't look ugly today =]


----------



## saso

went windowshopping and took a long walk.


----------



## odd_one_out

Managed to do some work but it's never ending. The more I progress, the more I find to do. Managed to rest well and not push the body, eat, and take a walk. Mind less fragmented than yesterday.


----------



## ratbag

Went to the gym and beefcaked. AGAIN.


----------



## writingupastorm

I went for the second super long walk in one day! Agoraphobia kiss my ***!


----------



## odd_one_out

Checked my main email account after nearly a week and had a big surprise. The cousin I often dream about meeting again who abandoned the family more than 10 years ago emailed me. She married a woman last year who's a religious education teacher, my mother said. I wonder if she meant P.E. teacher ... hmm. Maybe it's to do with our gran dying that she's getting back in touch with family. Apparently she visited the grave the evening after the funeral. She wants genealogical information on one side of the family I've researched. The perfect way to engage me, ha. Gosh, that family must gossip for her to find out precisely what I'd researched. Apparently my gran's old house she'd had since the '40s is up for sale already with few problems.


----------



## caflme

Interesting... does she live far from you and the family? I have other questions but I'll save them for later... you genealogy must be rather interesting... sure wish I could get further with mine. Roadblocks are all about the spelling of our last name and where my grandfather was really born. Genealogy fascinates me but I never devote the time I'd like to it.

It must have been quite exciting to hear from her... it's nice that she is happy.



odd_one_out said:


> Checked my main email account after nearly a week and had a big surprise. The cousin I often dream about meeting again who abandoned the family more than 10 years ago emailed me. She married a woman last year who's a religious education teacher, my mother said. I wonder if she meant P.E. teacher ... hmm. Maybe it's to do with our gran dying that she's getting back in touch with family. Apparently she visited the grave the evening after the funeral. She wants genealogical information on one side of the family I've researched. The perfect way to engage me, ha. Gosh, that family must gossip for her to find out precisely what I'd researched. Apparently my gran's old house she'd had since the '40s is up for sale already with few problems.


----------



## odd_one_out

caflme said:


> Interesting... does she live far from you and the family? I have other questions but I'll save them for later... you genealogy must be rather interesting... sure wish I could get further with mine. Roadblocks are all about the spelling of our last name and where my grandfather was really born. Genealogy fascinates me but I never devote the time I'd like to it.
> 
> It must have been quite exciting to hear from her... it's nice that she is happy.


It was quite nice to hear from her but I'm always cautious, especially around family, because anything you reveal gets broadcast to everyone. She lives far from me but only a few miles from family, within London. My friend's father was able to devote a lot of time to genealogy only once he'd retired. It was a full-time job at times. I've been very lucky with the side my cousin wants to learn about because of their unusual name.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> It was quite nice to hear from her but I'm always cautious, especially around family, because anything you reveal gets broadcast to everyone. She lives far from me but only a few miles from family, within London. My friend's father was able to devote a lot of time to genealogy only once he'd retired. It was a full-time job at times. I've been very lucky with the side my cousin wants to learn about because of their unusual name.


Are you sure we don't have the same family... lol... I tell one family member here something in NW Florida and I kid you not... it travels nearly instantaneously to Wisconsin, Minnesota, Washington State, Oregon, California to South Florida and then I get a phone call asking if it's true... and it never fails that by then whatever it was is totally messed up and wrong. I once heard my dad had had scheduled knee replacement surgery and drawn up a will from my sister in California... he lives 20 minutes away and I hadn't a clue because - as they say - I don't stay in touch.


----------



## Nameless Someone

Feeling inspired.


----------



## Vip3r

I didn't get nervous when I had to stick my debit card in the ATM 10 times to get it to work lol. And I didn't get nervous when I made myself go to the police station thinking I could get a copy of my driving record there only to find out I just had to go to the DMV :fall


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Many good things


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

writingupastorm said:


> I went for the second super long walk in one day! Agoraphobia kiss my ***!


^Awesome!

Had an awesome workout this afternoon.


----------



## crsohr

I managed to weasel my way out of a fine!


----------



## writingupastorm

Ready To Freak Out said:


> ^Awesome!
> 
> Had an awesome workout this afternoon.


Hoorah!


----------



## ohgodits2014

I laughed.


----------



## Dying note

My class got canceled. I'm only relieved because I was losing motivation anyway. No energy to pretend I care right now, about anything.


----------



## writingupastorm

I discovered a meditation technique that made me feel like I was on opiates the first time I tried it. This will come in very handy for my migraines. This is turning into an awesome week! First I learn that schizophrenia will probably be cured in a few years, then I get over my agoraphobia, then I find a non-drug cure for my migraines and anxiety. Am I dreaming?


----------



## gilt

The strawberries that I planted in the strawberry pot yesterday are perking up. I just might have done it correctly! Now let's see how many days I can keep this "living" streak going...


----------



## josephisaverb

Someone sent me something beautiful


----------



## dollparts

I went outside for 15 minutes.


----------



## writingupastorm

I caught up on my sleep and feel refreshed.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Someone called me and asked If I could babysit.


----------



## Spindrift

I made plans! Sort of! Kind of.


----------



## quiet0lady

I ate a taco.


----------



## hanyuu13

a guy i like wants to hang out with me  and i found cookie dough ice cream in my freezer. :b


----------



## Namida

A lot of people talked to me today.


----------



## writingupastorm

I just felt a small glimpse of my old teenage self. He was a total badass. I hope there is more of this to come.


----------



## caflme

Went to bed at 9:30 p.m. last night... slept better... woke before my alarm (that's always nice - I HATE alarms of any kind)... and I feel pretty good today (other than the usual morning achy back/neck/shoulders).


----------



## BrokenStars

Well this actually happened yesterday, but....

I got a car. :banana 
A guy I hung out with last weekend asked to hang out this Friday. :yay I just hope the weather wont be bad, so I'll be able to go. Snow in spring? :mum


----------



## Buriteri

planting always make me happy! but it's been rather rainy down south lately.
But anyway My stitches feel better! YAY! they been buggin me lately =/


----------



## writingupastorm

I just realized I'm no longer counting the minutes in boredom until bed time. I'm just enjoying the moment for what it is. You have no idea how incredible this feels after several years of eternal hell. No that wasn't a typo. Don't ask.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my copy of the book "Solaris" in the mail today & it looks like I've got this job


----------



## writingupastorm

Canadian Brotha said:


> I got my copy of the book "Solaris" in the mail today & it looks like I've got this job


I like that book. I remember reading it when I was younger.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Today I realized that when I was younger, I had no limitations on myself, I made no excuses.
If I had a goal, I would get excited about it I KNEW I would achieve it without a doubt.
If someone had an issue with me it was THEIR problem, not mine-it didn't effect me.
I didn't over think or over analyze...I didn't care.
I wasn't trying to impress anyone, I just did my thing.

And that's when I was happiest...living in this shell is not protecting me, It's ruining my life and I need to get back to my old self.

From tomorrow on I'm going to gently push myself further and further, I'm gonna be fearless, I'm gonna take risks, I'm not going to worry about being 'awkward' in social situations because really...that is what makes me awkward. People aren't all scary, back stabbing, horrible monsters!


----------



## josephisaverb

I'm wearing my camo tanktop today and none of you fashionistas are going to stop me! Yeah!


----------



## Atticus

I love the song "Blue Sky", by the allman Brothers. There's a lyric, "You're my blue sky, you're my sunny day". Hoaky, I know, but when the song just played I thought of her. Wearing the red sweatshirt she's wearing today. And then I think of the overalls she wore 12-13 yrs ago the first time my heart fluttered a little bit, and the dress she wore 15 years ago when we first met. 

Sometimes I think of her and I'm able to stfu for a little while and just be. 

That's a gift I can't repay. Gratitude.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

tOkiOmOnsteR said:


> Today I realized that when I was younger, I had no limitations on myself, I made no excuses.
> If I had a goal, I would get excited about it I KNEW I would achieve it without a doubt.
> If someone had an issue with me it was THEIR problem, not mine-it didn't effect me.
> I didn't over think or over analyze...I didn't care.
> I wasn't trying to impress anyone, I just did my thing.
> 
> And that's when I was happiest...living in this shell is not protecting me, It's ruining my life and I need to get back to my old self.
> 
> From tomorrow on I'm going to gently push myself further and further, I'm gonna be fearless, I'm gonna take risks, I'm not going to worry about being 'awkward' in social situations because really...that is what makes me awkward. People aren't all scary, back stabbing, horrible monsters!


Holy epiphany Batman! Congrats on the breakthrough, and good luck following through!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Was starving today and waiting for a student I tutor, but even though she was late I didn't give in and stuff my face with crappy food. I bought a reasonably healthy snack, then came home and made myself a healthy lunch. Yay me!


----------



## Jessie203

I ate less than usual and didnt purge


----------



## writingupastorm

I barely ate anything but oatmeal today.


----------



## RockIt

Yahoo is going to correct my name on the check and reissue. YAHOO!


----------



## trendyfool

I feel better today. Yesterday I felt lonely and isolated, but today I had to go to an orientation for running start, which starts on monday, and just talking to the other people there made me feel better. I'm not as bad at talking to people or making friends as I lead myself to believe. I have fears about not being able to talk to people later in the quarter, but I'm pretty sure that's an irrational, unhelpful fear. On Monday, a window of opportunity that I created for myself opens up, and I get another chance to remake my life and get started again, and start looking for happiness. Better that I'm doing this at 17 than at, say, 26.


----------



## caflme

I found an interesting website on Autism

http://www.autismspeaks.org/about_us.php


----------



## Dying note

Canadian Brotha said:


> I got my copy of the book "Solaris" in the mail today & it looks like I've got this job


^^Great News!

I made progress today in getting my prints together. Resizing and quality checks...I just don't want to horribly embarrass myself...lol


----------



## LeftyFretz

Found 50 cents on the ground and put it towards my morning break coffee.  Just one of those days where nothing bad happened, really.


----------



## LostProphet

Got my friend to help me go shopping (a girl) and bought new clothes and shoes for the first time in 6 months


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm still here


----------



## saso

i really accomplished alot. didn't sit down much and faced some anxiety straight in the face. anxiety said, " oh ok.. you wanna play it that way" ..:b and I said, "oh yeah thats how its gonna be!" lol.


----------



## Jessie203

I got to bottom of some of my issues so I feel my behaviours will stop that were very bad for me


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Phish announced Super Ball IX, a 3 day festival on Independence Day weekend at the Watkins Glen racetrack. I'm stoked!!!! I'm going to be broke by the end of summer going to all these Phish shows.


----------



## cgj93

omg that dream was hot! but it was also sweet! i love those dreams.


----------



## Jessie203

Janice, that fugly skank from the registrar, finally called me back to tell me why my admission is revoked.. I'm mad/sad/disappointed but at least that ordeal is over with..


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Retroactive good thing: Yesterday I made it to my 8am class, for the first time in 2.5 weeks! ;op


----------



## notna

Highest marks in the class :sus


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Well done Anton!


I went clay pigeon shooting today and I owned.


----------



## saso

^ nice..

went to this new gym i just joined and yep my anxiety was crazy high but I told myself im doing this. so i asked the staff to walk me through all the machines. I know how to use them but my anxiety often dumbs me down. walked the inside track/played basketball, and elliptical. yay! 
im so not into gyms though. i think i'll only use this for rainy days. im more of an outdoorsy exercise person. but thats ok.


----------



## LostProphet

I went to the gym. Work outs are great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hung with a friend, we had lunch + a snack & watched a movie


----------



## Jessie203

I found out the sh*t with school, finally accepted it and half moved on. Taking the anger out on my fat at the gym.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

FINALLY got my windshield washer jets fixed! Now I won't have to pray for a red light so I can toss water onto my windshield when it starts getting too dirty to see out of!


----------



## josephisaverb

Ready To Freak Out said:


> FINALLY got my windshield washer jets fixed! Now I won't have to pray for a red light so I can toss water onto my windshield when it starts getting too dirty to see out of!


I hate that! It's kind of embarrassing how long you can keep that going on, right?


----------



## Jessie203

Got to listen to Tool


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

josephisaverb said:


> I hate that! It's kind of embarrassing how long you can keep that going on, right?


haha I know! It's sooo ghetto!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

kathy903 said:


> Got to listen to Tool


Tool is awesome!


----------



## L1SUH

Went shopping all around town today and didn't have SA.  Good feeling.


----------



## steelmyhead

I love washing my clothes. Getting the stink out. I think one of the joys of eating chinese food is drinking a gallon of water afterwards.


----------



## Namida

My cousin, who detested me, talked to me and didnt ignore me when he visit my house with his family!  Alhamdulillah!


----------



## Noll

This was actually yesterday but nevermind... I made the girl I like laugh.


----------



## Jessie203

Had a dream that Buddy the Cakeboss was a professor in a dental program and teaching me sh*t at a clinic.. sametime it was oddly sexual. MIA FAMILIAAAA!


----------



## atticusfinch

i just finished a take home test and now i get to go out and play _(aka go out to a sports bar with Daniela and Connor for the night)_...yay.


----------



## odd_one_out

Had dinner with my friend and her parents. Because they initiated conversation on a topic involving me, I was able to converse. This led to discussing family research. I removed my glasses to make eye contact more tolerable and think that helped me concentrate on the topics and talk more. My friend was struck by how much I spoke.


----------



## Jessie203

Hot hot shower feels so good and let me think some things out


----------



## trendyfool

completely normal and relatively uninteresting day, but I'm feeling happy and connected talking to my friends on FB chat  and i'm so excited for my life to change, which it will on monday.


----------



## mrbojangles

I bought a new acoustic guitar.
Found a new bakery in the town I work in.
Had a good day at work, my new job has been enjoyable thus far.


----------



## papaSmurf

mrbojangles said:


> Found a new bakery in the town I work in.


^Buy a slice of pumpkin bread for me!

Technically this happened yesterday, but I had an awesome dream last night. Thanks subconscious! I love it when you spring fully formed ideas on me like that.


----------



## kangarabbit

Went shopping with my friend. She's awesome and I can't wait to live with her next year.


----------



## doodleflap

Went out to my boyfriend's school/social function. His school puts on an improv comedy show every year for charity. I was dying of anxiety the whole time, and I wanted to leave immediately, but I stayed for the whole first half of the show and even introduced myself to 2 new people


----------



## Neptunus

I went "thrifting" after work and this cute guy flirted with me while waiting in line. He then asked the cashier if he could use his discount card for me, but she couldn't because it was (of course) against the rules. But, needless to say, I appreciated the gesture... and the flirting. And considering how I've been feeling old lately, it was especially nice.


----------



## steelmyhead

I bought a desktop fountain. I like it... it adds some noise & life to my apartment.


----------



## Aphexfan

I haz ihop!! :boogie 








:nw :love2 :mushy


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I got a haircut! I hate my bed hair when it starts growing so I cut it now just so I have one less thing to worry about with exams coming up. I could have gone a few weeks longer if I could stay home.

Not to mention I kind of enjoy getting haircuts. It's kinda creepy... but I like when the hairdresser touches my hair.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I was like a social butterfly today, or at least I tried to be and succeded in a way. :teeth



steelmyhead said:


> I bought a desktop fountain. I like it... it adds some noise & life to my apartment.


pics ?


----------



## Hell Boy

I remembered what it was like to not be in pain.


----------



## ak2218

Hung out with a good friend most of the day nearly anxiety free , I think this week will be good :b


----------



## Hell Boy

I just realized that I haven't watched any tv for a couple of day. I just haven't had any need to.


----------



## eitherway

I met a frog in our backyard


----------



## kangarabbit

My favorite manga updated.


----------



## Jessie203

I stuck to my fast... 3 days out of 10... yay i can dooo it


----------



## trendyfool

went to my first college class today even though I was really anxious. I'm so excited about the class, seems like a great mix of students and the teacher is really good too.


----------



## Hell Boy

I'm starting to lose weight fast. I wasn't that overweight, maybe 20 pounds, but that's a lot for me. I worked hard to get a decent body then suddenly medication made me gain weight. Good news is I'm losing it fast now.


----------



## Monroee

I got some writing done today.


----------



## alte

I resumed pushups after a 3 week break. Got to 20, then had a small heart attack so I had to pause and steady myself. Manged to push on and complete 5 more before collapsing on the floor, dead. 
Happy that I was able to do 25 in a row.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Got my photo in monthly skydiving magazine with two of my newish buddies

Forgot to pay subscription :no


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
That's awesome dude, did they edit out the pee stainon your jumpsuit? It isn't anything to be embarassed about, although my 81 year old grandmother didn't even shake when she jumped out of the plane.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Weight is back on track after a weekend of binging, and don't even feel sore from a more intense upper body workout and spin class yesterday. I'm a machine! grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## LostPancake

I unsubscribed from the what's bothering you now thread. 

I love reading it but it puts my brain in the gear of finding things to complain about, which just makes everything worse.


----------



## miminka

Had a really interesting conversation with an attractive guy in my math class about Buddhism. We were both surprised that we had so much in common!

Another attractive guy subtly invited me over to his house after he explained how much I would like it... apparently it's really old, full of antiques and in a lilac field. Lucky..


----------



## supersoshychick

I hate my boss, but today we shared a genuine friendly smile together.


----------



## mus

I had some quality cuddle time with my cats. Always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## silentcliche

Strip set curls.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Today I found out green is my colour, I should have known sooner. Of course it's my colour, it matches my eyes!


----------



## Cerberus

I went jogging in a new place today (I recently moved). If I haven't gone running for a while, I get nervous going again, but I went and now I feel fantastic. I am continually amazed at how good runner's high feels.


----------



## Cerberus

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Got my photo in monthly skydiving magazine with two of my newish buddies
> 
> Forgot to pay subscription :no


Very nice. I cannot wait to go skydiving again. I wish I had the money to go!


----------



## Phanatic26

I got a single room for next year after three years of dealing with roommates!


----------



## Rocklee96

My cat had four kittens.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

LostPancake said:


> I unsubscribed from the what's bothering you now thread.
> 
> I love reading it but it puts my brain in the gear of finding things to complain about, which just makes everything worse.


:clap:clap:clap

Very good move!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i went to the gym with my mom today


----------



## LovelyAmor

*Even though it wasn't quite finished, I submitted my research paper for a review. I'm glad I did because now I have a less chance of failing my english class *


----------



## kangarabbit

Even though it was hard, I apologized. Now it's all up to her.


----------



## steelmyhead

I found some useful information about changing jobs on the internet today... I'm actually really surprised that something from the internet could provide clarity.


----------



## Cerberus

I called up customer service without thinking about it. The phone call went well too. I was wearing whitening strips while on the phone too. lol I probably sounded funny, but whatever.


----------



## Jollygoggles

I put in an application for a customer service job.


----------



## SuperSky

I made two phone calls at "work" to another company, and even though they could've gone better, I don't feel crap about them. Yay!


----------



## cgj93

I got inspired to do stuff.


----------



## MountainAir

I planned a play date for my daughter.


----------



## layitontheline

I talked to my teacher after class and have a chance at regaining some marks.


----------



## trendyfool

I went to my lit class. Skipping school has been a problem for me in high school and now that I'm in a new environment I'm resolving to not skip anymore.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I flirted with a girl and she flirted back.


----------



## trendyfool

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I flirted with a girl and she flirted back.


nice


----------



## LostProphet

I went to brunch with a friend and went to see a movie in the afternoon with my sister and her bf. Things to do with people ftw.


----------



## Demerzel

Finally got some grocery shopping done & went to the library.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Made it to my 8am class and was so organized I brought a change and worked out before my 11am class. Booyah.


----------



## Aphexfan

Had chick-fila!! :yay


----------



## thewall

homemade pizza and a $1,000 academic grant! whoop whoop!


----------



## MindOverMood

thewall said:


> homemade pizza and a $1,000 academic grant! whoop whoop!


:high5
Congrats


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I finally did my english presentation. Thankfully the course is pretty much done so less than 10 people showed which made it a bit easier.

I can sleep better tonight.


----------



## llamamama

Lots of small personal things. Working up the courage to say things to other people.


----------



## heyJude

One of my lab partners (who is kind of cute) kept telling me all kinds of stories today in lab. I think maybe he was trying to get me to talk more since I'm always so quiet, which I did...which is always a good thing.


----------



## kangarabbit

Despite a disastrous morning, today turned out to be a very productive day.  Plus, I have another person to add to my list of people to ask for LORs.


----------



## trendyfool

went to my new world civs class for the first time. the teacher is pretty cool, and I talked about myself to the class without any problems


----------



## Hell Boy

I've really got my body and mind in tune right now by getting off of my mind numbing medications and focusing on learning more about myself through meditation. I think it's unlocking a hidden store of testosterone that I didn't know I had (I won't get into details). But I think I will make use of it and start lifting weights again, this time until I get huge like a comic book character. Then I will travel the world pleasuring beautiful women.


----------



## Gorillaz

I'm just feeling so good lately. I'm doing good in school, continuing with my workout plan (p90x) and am making plans every weekend. Hopefully it stays like this.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Finally got my free cellphone from AthletesCan! And it's actually a pretty sweet phone!


----------



## trendyfool

Gorillaz said:


> I'm just feeling so good lately. I'm doing good in school, continuing with my workout plan (p90x) and am making plans every weekend. Hopefully it stays like this.


good for you!  I'm doing good too. yay!


----------



## Dying note

Not even five minutes ago I got a call for an interview! And it's for a job I actually think I'd be okay at...lol

I also have some great song recordings to got through after weeks of low energy/not being able to sing or play much of anything.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finally got a reference for job applications.


----------



## shadow22

I got a new rod and reel and can't wait to use it(Abu Garcia Revo).


----------



## Delicate

Dying note said:


> Not even five minutes ago I got a call for an interview! And it's for a job I actually think I'd be okay at...lol
> 
> I also have some great song recordings to got through after weeks of low energy/not being able to sing or play much of anything.


 That's great! getting the interview is a big step. Good luck, I'm sure you'll do well.


polkadotlaughter said:


> I finally got a reference for job applications.


 Aw that's so good, reference's stress me out. It's good to have that security now when you apply, good luck with your applications.

___

I was getting ready for a driving lesson this morning and felt violently ill from nerves, nothing new, but I let it push me to call the doctors. I figured, this is the time I'm feeling my worst anxiety so why not do something else that panics me since I already have the symptoms. If I tried to after I calmed down I'd be telling myself that I feel ok and it's not a big deal, when it kind of is when it hits. I had to call back about 4 times because it was engaged which made me more nervous but I _finally_ got an appointment... now going to it and explaining though... :afr

Then after that I had a really good driving lesson the 2nd time in a row so I'm finally happy with that for now. It doesn't make me less nervous though.


----------



## Demerzel

Actually talked a little to the clerk at the liquor store. He gave me a free lighter lol


----------



## Cerberus

I spent a good seven hours studying today. I'm going to try and study longer! Must. Get. A's.


----------



## silentcliche

I fixed my glasses. Now to bring sexy back.


----------



## skygazer

went out with the family to the hospital, buffet, and supermarket


----------



## Glue

Ordered a stylus for drawing.


----------



## eitherway

Hmm, I don't know... I woke up?


----------



## Hell Boy

I realized that there are other people to spend my time thinking about anyway.


----------



## Monroee

I feel a bit more whole and healed. Despite the gloominess of the sky.


----------



## matty

Gorillaz said:


> I'm just feeling so good lately. I'm doing good in school, continuing with my workout plan (p90x) and am making plans every weekend. Hopefully it stays like this.


That is awesome, sounds like you have a pretty healthy routine. Keep it up.


----------



## Mellah

Someone said I was beautiful


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Had to instruct a cute new pharmacist today. And it went pretty well I think.

Also I got wolf whistled by some old biddy,

She was in her 40's but I'll take it as a compliment! haha


----------



## Kakaka

Had a long walk and a chat with a good friend. Also I've finally beaten something which has troubled me for a while now.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got my last paper in today!


----------



## TigerB

Not today but few days ago I had a presentation in front of the class. For a whole week I was so nervous and thought I would do terrible like all other presentations i did before. But this time I just 'went for it'. I just F it, went out of character and did well despite the nerves.
Still can't believe I did that haha. It's so not me, but I guess it's true what they say, just DO it. Like CHarlie Sheen said, "The Nike logo doesn't say just try it, just DO it, man"


----------



## Lasair

Mood stayed up for the most part


----------



## saso

went to the zoo and made a delish mexican dinner.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i seriously have the best english class. we were reading A House on Mango Street out loud and this girl was snoring and we couldn't even concentrate because she was so loud. my teacher told everyone not to wake her. and ironically we just read a part that said something about snoring and my teacher asked what was unique about it and this kid said that it mentioned snoring and she's snoring. and the best part is when her friend took a picture with his cell phone and he posed.


----------



## Hell Boy

Discovered that I've lost 10 pounds in only two weeks. I gorged myself at McDonald's to celebrate. It made me feel sick.


----------



## brokensaint

_Watched Flair vs. Sting from Clash of Champions 1988. _


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I purchased two small mirrors and two pictures to hang on the wall. They're cheaply made but I think they're really nice and one resembles a photo I took years ago. Trying to liven this place up for the short time I'll remain here. 

Oh, and I got a new purse. Impulse! It was on sale...


----------



## purplefruit

i finally finished my visa application. going to buy travel insurance and hand everything in tomorrow.


----------



## Jessie203

breaking my fast appropriately gave me a maintainence in my weight - 120 now - and i reaped all the benefits of getting rid of toxins and retraining my mind to get by without binging.. i am so happy


----------



## Tranquility

Walked and walked until I no longer felt as angry.


----------



## Melinda

Well, today started out bad--but then my boyfriend and I decided today was going to be a "**** it, let's lay around and play video games" kind of day. We had hot chocolate. It was fun.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is coming out today! :yay


----------



## Dying note

I lived through another interview and was totally honest and I don't feel horrible about it  Not one bit.


----------



## shadowmask

I've felt good all day. Dare I say happy, even. Weirdddd. :sus


----------



## trendyfool

hung out with a friend, which was fun, got facebook-complimented by someone I just met, somehow didn't skip school the entire week, said something insightful in class. good day.


----------



## Gorillaz

despite my initial predictions, it was a good night.


----------



## LostProphet

The weather was beautiful today, and spent the day with my gf


----------



## papaSmurf

Glue said:


> Got a huge collection of drum sounds for sampling. Crashes, kicks, snares, hi-hats (open and closed), etc.
> 
> I also had some chocolate.


^That sounds like a pretty good day!

Today I plotted out my course of attack for tomorrow's lunch. It is going to be delicious.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I realized that helping others and sacrificing yourself for others gives you a sort of happiness that money can't buy, it's the essence of life.


----------



## Jessie203

119 lbs finally I love eating healthy and exercise


----------



## matty

Just got woken up by a phone call... My boss telling me to forward my phone to him. Better then taking work calls. 

Now to my weekend


----------



## caflme

My son woke me up and had made my coffee.... what a nice surprise...


----------



## matty

Also spent last night, talking to my best mate and his girlfriend on the phone. Then I got on face time with my parents. It was nice. Told my parents something I normally would not but they found it funny.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

caflme said:


> My son woke me up and had made my coffee.... what a nice surprise...


That's sweet 

I had a decent sleep and am in good company.


----------



## Jessie203

i chose all the fruits at the grocery and no onion rings or bread or nothing just fruit.
i havnt binged and purged in 10days.. im a changed woman.. got full on 4 slices of watermelon hahaha


----------



## factmonger

Went out for a lovely jaunt with my roommate. The weather today is GLORIOUS!


----------



## miminka

Was told by someone I'm interested in that he had yet to meet someone who thought me anything less than "adorable". Happy happy happy


----------



## trendyfool

finally sent an email to a friend I haven't talked to in forever.


----------



## Jessie203

was invited to go out with friends tonight and drink.. the fact im invited im happy.. but i had to decline bc i dont feel well enough to drink.. and i dont enjoy bars much.. but im excited bc in a couple weeks i can go and it will be fun.. i try to look at it as im not missing out just delaying!


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
I hear you that's a nice feeling

- I just feel like myself again, go me


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Watching Ben Stiller movies, a whole lotta laughs


----------



## odd_one_out

Woke up to the boiler broken again and feeling unmotivated to accompany my friend to a restaurant but remembered to be well and got through it okay. There were no other people there for an hour and only one staff (the owner). I couldn't speak much or look up this time due to the effects of a bad week but my SA wasn't too bad and I didn't mind what people thought of it. The owner was the main thing that went wrong. When he saw how much I ate, my friend's mother kept making excuses for me, saying I'm of small build, and then the owner said we'll have to give me baby portions. As if I don't get infantalised enough :|. Maybe I don't look adult yet or something - people tend to think me early 20s. My friend's mother also pointed out how my glasses sit on my face lopsided and they made comments about me being out of proportion but were apparently joking. She mentioned saying months ago to people to not tell me about my glasses, but doesn't remember she's done so already. I keep them on all the time to hide my new permanent allergic dark eye rings rimming my already dark undereye area.

It was nice to get out and smell the spring air and feel the sun. While there I saw prints on the wall that reminded me of my art, by Ivan Dimitrov, such as this










Can anyone explain the shadow to the left of the 1st column?


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Woke up to the boiler broken again and feeling unmotivated to accompany my friend to a restaurant but remembered to be well and got through it okay. There were no other people there for an hour and only one staff (the owner). I couldn't speak much or look up this time due to the effects of a bad week but my SA wasn't too bad and I didn't mind what people thought of it. The owner was the main thing that went wrong. When he saw how much I ate, my friend's mother kept making excuses for me, saying I'm of small build, and then the owner said we'll have to give me baby portions. As if I don't get infantalised enough :|. Maybe I don't look adult yet or something - people tend to think me early 20s. My friend's mother also pointed out how my glasses sit on my face lopsided and they made comments about me being out of proportion but were apparently joking. She mentioned saying months ago to people to not tell me about my glasses, but doesn't remember she's done so already. I keep them on all the time to hide my new permanent allergic dark eye rings rimming my already dark undereye area.
> 
> It was nice to get out and smell the spring air and feel the sun. While there I saw prints on the wall that reminded me of my art, by Ivan Dimitrov, such as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain the shadow to the left of the 1st column?


Not knowing anything about art... it looks intended to be the shadowing of the other building that is beside the main focal point of the painting. Like the sun is overhead shining down between the buildings at an angle???


----------



## odd_one_out

caflme said:


> Not knowing anything about art... it looks intended to be the shadowing of the other building that is beside the main focal point of the painting. Like the sun is overhead shining down between the buildings at an angle???


You'll have to draw me a diagram to explain that I'm afraid. 

ETA: I found a photo here.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Had some good company this weekend, I went back to where I went to university and I actually had money this time which was pretty great!

Also I got some badass shades


----------



## josephisaverb

^life is good!


----------



## layitontheline

I had two big hunky cheesecake slices this morning. So, so, so good.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> You'll have to draw me a diagram to explain that I'm afraid.
> 
> ETA: I found a photo here.


Don't you think the first three arches on the building across the street on the left (in the foreground)... are a different building than the following three arches in the next building on that same side of the street. The angle that the sunlight is shining down over that... wouldn't it throw a shadow over that farthest building - that sticks out further than that nearer building (still across the street) and cause the shadow in front of the building that is nearer. It seems to me that would cause the shadow you were asking about.

To me it seems that the shadow you mention couldn't be caused by anything to do with the building on the left... if we are talking about the same shadow you asked about.

Or were you just teasing me with the diagram comment?


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

I was able to get back to sleep after only having half an hour sleep because of my really sore throat and headache.


----------



## sas111

I tried the OCM this morning & it worked wonders. =]


----------



## Hello22

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Had some good company this weekend, I went back to where I went to university and I actually had money this time which was pretty great!
> 
> *Also I got some badass shades*


Oh yes you did sir :yes

Also tried some badass cocktails :b


----------



## LeftyFretz

Had fun with my buddy today and bought a new guitar. I've never bought one off the internet before but my mother got nosy but was like "OH COOL! I'll chip in 200 bucks!" I've wanted a guitar with single coils and a maple neck for a while now and one that's brand new as opposed to a pawn shop buy. Why not a fender mim strat, right? So excited. :boogie


----------



## caflme

Took my son to hit first Gun and Knife show... we had a real good time and I re-upped my NRA membership. My son got the free hat ;o)


----------



## trendyfool

Decided on what my bday party is going to be. I'm so excited to have one <3


----------



## millenniumman75

My lawn mower started for the first time in six months.
I was afraid it would make its third annual appearance at Sears for repairs, but once the gas got going, so did the mower! :lol


----------



## odd_one_out

Didn't sleep enough, yet again, but completed an important, lengthy task this morning. Have several more to go.



caflme said:


> Don't you think the first three arches on the building across the street on the left (in the foreground)... are a different building than the following three arches in the next building on that same side of the street. The angle that the sunlight is shining down over that... wouldn't it throw a shadow over that farthest building - that sticks out further than that nearer building (still across the street) and cause the shadow in front of the building that is nearer. It seems to me that would cause the shadow you were asking about.
> 
> To me it seems that the shadow you mention couldn't be caused by anything to do with the building on the left... if we are talking about the same shadow you asked about.
> 
> Or were you just teasing me with the diagram comment?


I see exactly what you're getting at but my take is it's either an oversight the artist forgot to correct or added deliberately for definition. It's very unlikely to be physical as you describe because it's not a straight shadow (it curves the same way as the pillar) and the light's at the wrong angle for it to fall in the position you mention. I don't know if I was just teasing with the diagram comment. Probably not, because I would have been very interested in seeing you explain it with a diagram.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Didn't sleep enough, yet again, but completed an important, lengthy task this morning. Have several more to go.
> 
> I see exactly what you're getting at but my take is it's either an oversight the artist forgot to correct or added deliberately for definition. It's very unlikely to be physical as you describe because it's not a straight shadow (it curves the same way as the pillar) and the light's at the wrong angle for it to fall in the position you mention. I don't know if I was just teasing with the diagram comment. Probably not, because I would have been very interested in seeing you explain it with a diagram.


My brain was trying to figure out how to lay graph lines over it and circle things and write over it to point things out... hehe... a great idea but no technical ability lol.

I never did reinstall the Micro$oft Office program or Open Office on this laptop as I almost always use it to email and browse anyway... I do most of my word processing and excel spreadsheets at work.

I just finished cooking my son a nice big FCAT testing breakfast before he went off to school.... I made hash browns, scrambled eggs w/cheese, keilbasa rounds of sausage, and a grape juice slushy. He's off as a very happy 12 year old ready to kick some testing butt.

I'm having a good morning... hope you get some more sleep and feel rested... or at least stay busy enough to not feel it much.

I was thinking that about the shadow too but then wondered if something could have been somewhere that is hidden that would have caused it. More likely you are correct about an artist oversight. I'm used to dealing with pictures and not artwork... I don't think of error.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Did my first spraying cutback,_ it was awesome_. (it mightn't have looked as awesome as it felt but who cares)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hello22 said:


> Oh yes you did sir :yes
> 
> Also tried some badass cocktails :b


I thought about it and a tall cosmo is pretty much just an excuse to use a regular glass instead of a martini glass, still uber tasty but!

:drunk


----------



## Green Eyes

I got front row seats for a concert in Oktober this morning. Really happy with that.
Went to the dentist this morning and everything was good.
Went alone to my first group therapy session this afternoon. I really hated it and I didn't say anything, but I went. I think you can call that a good step.


----------



## caflme

I took my 12-year-old son to his first counseling session and it went amazingly well... I could see he really wants this... and he participated as best he could although I could tell it was really hard for him... it was hard for me too as I spent most of my time trying to not break down and cry in front of him and the shrink. I hate that I have so much feeling of failing him inside me. I never wanted to be divorced, never wanted him to grow up without a dad, never wanted to have to live where I'm living... circumstance just kept screwing up around me until we were here... but mostly we are a good team and support each other and get each other through all this.

ETA: I logically know the only thing worse than being divorced and him not having a dad around would be to still be married to the abusive alcoholic that neglected everything around him except for the bottle... and for him to have been raised by someone like that... which is why I divorced my ex while my son was still 2 years old and allowed him to disintegrate and go to prison (he's doing 19 years for habitual offender - among other things). But sometimes I still see that life that he should have had... with a dad who loved him enough and was strong enough to quit drinking and set it all right for him.


----------



## JAkDy

Booked a session with a mental health professional for the first time ever for my AvPD.


----------



## Witchcraft

I collected enough willpower to do bellydancing and yoga exercises.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Day off from work. Relaxing all day. Feeling great!


----------



## Jessie203

i felt sexy even after eating chocolate cake and a lot of chips. who knew.....lol


----------



## Delicate

Passed my driving theory test . 
So relieved, I want this out of the way.


----------



## Lasair

I put myself forward for the interview.... didn't do all that great in it but I still did it without anxiety or even second thoughts...kinda strange!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

jhanniffy said:


> I put myself forward for the interview.... didn't do all that great in it but I still did it without anxiety or even second thoughts...kinda strange!


Awesome! Good for you. I've found interviews to be relatively okay all things considered. My guess would be that's because the scenario typically only involves the company of one or more people.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The weather is pleasant. I was working for most of it and the wind won't die down, but it finally feels like spring.


----------



## pickyone

I took my fraidy cat husband to the dentist : ). He's out of pain now.


----------



## kangarabbit

The doctor I shadowed finally emailed me back today. She said yes to meeting for coffee and she used a smiley emoticon. I like it when people use those.


----------



## Delicate

caflme said:


> I took my 12-year-old son to his first counseling session and it went amazingly well... I could see he really wants this... and he participated as best he could although I could tell it was really hard for him... it was hard for me too as I spent most of my time trying to not break down and cry in front of him and the shrink. I hate that I have so much feeling of failing him inside me. I never wanted to be divorced, never wanted him to grow up without a dad, never wanted to have to live where I'm living... circumstance just kept screwing up around me until we were here... but mostly we are a good team and support each other and get each other through all this.
> 
> ETA: I logically know the only thing worse than being divorced and him not having a dad around would be to still be married to the abusive alcoholic that neglected everything around him except for the bottle... and for him to have been raised by someone like that... which is why I divorced my ex while my son was still 2 years old and allowed him to disintegrate and go to prison (he's doing 19 years for habitual offender - among other things). But sometimes I still see that life that he should have had... with a dad who loved him enough and was strong enough to quit drinking and set it all right for him.


That's so great it went well! It must have been hard. From what you've said the last thing that I'd think is that you failed him, you seem really strong to me. You shouldn't feel bad that he's benefiting from counselling, I think everyone could get something out of counselling no matter what family they come from and what background they had. It's good that he has your support and that he's accepting, hopefully it'll get easier though.


----------



## caflme

Delicate said:


> That's so great it went well! It must have been hard. From what you've said the last thing that I'd think is that you failed him, you seem really strong to me. You shouldn't feel bad that he's benefiting from counselling, I think everyone could get something out of counselling no matter what family they come from and what background they had. It's good that he has your support and that he's accepting, hopefully it'll get easier though.


Thanks... he got a new kitten today... found it on his way home from school... he's very happy. And I know counseling will go OK... I'm just not real good at sharing things in person one on one... hopefully he will learn from my efforts at it and it won't be as hard for him to do.


----------



## atticusfinch

went out with a group of friends in the evening and it was very nice :yes


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I did a study group today, and I think my exams tomorrow may go fairly well.


----------



## Positive4Life

Awesome thread, guys!

Something good that happened to me today? I made significant progress on my writing assignment! And I made many plans!


----------



## layitontheline

I took the late bus home and walked a few blocks instead of asking my mom for a ride. Welllll okay, I did call her, but she was in bed and although she was willing to pick me up, I sucked it up.


----------



## caflme

I helped a LOT of people today getting free medical equipment and supplies... I love my job. I was also asked by another agency to come give a talk about my program and what I do... that is freakin' scary... but I know I can do it since it is for this job and will help so many people and the agency I work for. I also participated in our agency's yearly audit today and my program passed with flying colors. My son is sailing through this FCAT testing and seems happy and positive about it... and he loves his new kitten. The new kitten (named Fcat is sweet and good-natured).


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Running a little bit farther each day...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Boom, progress baby!

I have a small amount of pot:boogie


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

2 exams down, 2 to go. Hoorah!


----------



## Neutrino

Bought a journal today. It's time to start writing again.


----------



## TenYears

It's almost over. No. Seriously. That's a good thing, it's almost, finally, over.


----------



## Aphexfan

Talking to a certain someone :mushy


----------



## Glue

I asked a friend if she wanted to go see a band play this Saturday. She said yes.


----------



## Dying note

I finished uploading my art prints. And I've decided today to call a doctor.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I asserted myself to a teenage guy. (A bit older than me)
And teenage guys are who I'm afraid of/most anxious around.

Feels great.


----------



## Ramparts

I listened to some beautiful music.


----------



## josephisaverb

I made it!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I had the best sushi with some work mates and tomorrow's going to be even better, work party at a supervisor's house.


----------



## odd_one_out

I've laughed several times today, which I never do. Weird because I haven't been very functional. But I managed to do some volleyball on the xbox. I was laughing throughout that too because the character entered the arena looking like an egotistical jock, drawing the crowd's attention, and when control was handed to me he became a camp autistic.


----------



## caflme

That sounds like so much more fun than my Wii... I really need to get the Wii Fit2 and see if I can have that much fun. Nice to read of you laughing. I was teasing in my earlier post - if you hadn't guessed


----------



## Monroee

I wrote a poem that I'm quite proud of.

I love the fact that I can write these fantastic poems in like 5 seconds flat.


----------



## caflme

OK, that smiley made me dizzy and it made me giggle... I used to spin around and around a lot as a kid and still do on swings at the park any chance I get.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Mechanic shop tried to tack on another $200 after assuring me repeatedly before the repairs that it would be $900 for everything, and fixing the car without notifying me of any price increase.

Got my dad - a retired lawyer - on the phone, and he sorted them out in about 30 seconds. My daddy kicks *** ;op


----------



## Neptunus

I've lost 16lbs in 3 months! Yay, kicking paxil's butt!


----------



## trendyfool

I woke up and went to therapy. For a day like today, that's good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I finally got my laundry done. This is seriously a big deal, people. I waited a whole hour last night trying to find a free washer. I didn't even have clean socks. You always have clean socks!

Ahem.

My socks are clean now.


----------



## gilt

Neptunus said:


> I've lost 16lbs in 3 months! Yay, kicking paxil's butt!


That's great Neptunus, & in the colder months too - good work! :clap

Today is a milestone for me of sorts - I've been at my job exactly half my life. I'm looking at it as a good thing


----------



## jenkavy

Today I turned in a rough draft of a paper. Papers are always really hard for me because of my anxiety and perfectionism, and I had a lot of trouble writing this one. I also signed up to meet with my professor to talk about it.


----------



## Neptunus

gilt said:


> That's great Neptunus, & in the colder months too - good work! :clap
> 
> Today is a milestone for me of sorts - I've been at my job exactly half my life. I'm looking at it as a good thing


Thanks, Gilt. Only another 15-20 to go!

Wow, that's quite the accomplishment to have been at the same job for so long! I would cherish such stability!


----------



## saso

spent some time drawing a new fairy pic. got all my work done and reached out to a friend and my Dad even though i really didn't want to due to this depression im in. so thats good.


----------



## crimsoncora

i hugged my family!


----------



## foe

Just got back from a job interview and got the job. Just have to pass drug test and physical then I'm good.


----------



## Dying note

Full of Empty said:


> Just got back from a job interview and got the job. Just have to pass drug test and physical then I'm good.


Fantastic! Congratulations 

I got some good news this morning which has had me hopeful all day so far. And I set my doctor's appointment....never thought I'd get around to it for how scared I am, but I hope this is the right decision.


----------



## feels

A nice dude at my school let me borrow Fable 3.
So pumped to FINALLY play this game.


----------



## Noll

I made this girl I like lol.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

I joined this forum


----------



## foe

Dying note said:


> Fantastic! Congratulations
> 
> I got some good news this morning which has had me hopeful all day so far. And I set my doctor's appointment....never thought I'd get around to it for how scared I am, but I hope this is the right decision.


Thanks.

Good luck with your appointment. Be safe and sound!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I had a pretty relaxed working day, woke up late, got to work late, nobody noticed, was left off the rota so I got long lunchbreak and nobody noticed :dance, didn't see the girl I kind of have a crush on.

Did maybe three hours solid work (out of eight). The guy at the petrol pump gave me a tenner extra diesel by mistake and insisted I keep it?!

Then I pick up my buddy for a surf and he gives me like 15 quid for gas money!?

Then I went surfing, and came home ate lasagna and smoked a doobie in my dressing gown..

Lather, rinse and repeat.



Always repeat :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I wrote another poem today. Second one of its type. I think I can only build on my writings from here.


----------



## Glue

It's Record Store Day today. In honor of this day, one of my favorite bands are releasing a new 7" single (vinyl) and playing a free show at a record shop. My friend and I are suppose to go see them, I hope it's not full by the time we get there.


----------



## caflme

I just cooked my son breakfast... dippy eggs (over easy lol), toast, cheesy grits, and kielbasa. He looked at me and said... you know why I'm so lucky... I asked why... and he said and I quote, "because I've got an awesome mom who loves me enough to make me breakfast and not make me eat cereal and poptarts all the time like my friends." Pshhhh.... blushing... laughing... hugs... for the record... he does have cereal and poptarts and frozen pancakes on occasion so not sure what he is talking about (I can't think of anything he wants... so it doesn't seem like he is buttering me up for something). Could this be genuine? Well... anyway it was nice. 

Also... last time he didn't like the kielbasa... said it was wierd. He'd always liked it before so I was confused. This time instead of little round disks I cut it longways in strips lol... and he said it tastes much better. Same pkg of meat, same cooking method... just a different shape. Gotta luv kids.

ETA: I do not make him eat frozen pancakes or waffles... I do microwave or toast them lol.


----------



## Broken Boy

I decided to cook some wild salmon tonight and treat myself. I've been eating nothing but oatmeal and milk for the last couple of weeks. The fast is over. This is going to taste so amazing now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

A small cat meowed outside the bathroom door this morning till I came out. He hopped on my lap and started purring...and proceeded to drool on my clothes. :b


----------



## caflme

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> A small cat meowed outside the bathroom door this morning till I came out. He hopped on my lap and started purring...and proceeded to drool on my clothes. :b


Awwww... how little. My son just brought home a kitten last week... it's orange and maybe 5 or 6 wks old. She's very cute and sweet and we are keeping her. We named her FKitten because he found her the week of his Fcat tests in school.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

caflme said:


> Awwww... how little. My son just brought home a kitten last week... it's orange and maybe 5 or 6 wks old. She's very cute and sweet and we are keeping her. We named her FKitten because he found her the week of his Fcat tests in school.




She sounds really sweet & it's great she has a home now. 
I was replying to this as my sister's 6-month old meowed outside my door. He doesn't like it when you do anything without him lol. He gets into everything, but we put up with it because he's such an affectionate cat.


----------



## steelmyhead

I placed 4500 out of 22000 in a race today


----------



## Lasair

I went to the ball


----------



## eejm

I was very anxious and upset about meeting up with some friends this weekend (one friend in particular has been tough to be around for awhile), but overall it went well and we had a lot of fun. I found out I wasn't the only one who has been irritated by the friend in question, which is a bit of a relief. I've explained the situation a bit more in detail in the 30+ forum. 

I also got a lot of exercise today. We walked around our college alma mater and shared a lot of memories. It was fun.


----------



## layitontheline

Enjoyed studying with an acquaintance from school yesterday. He told me the reason he sat next to me in class was because he thought I was the cutest girl in the class, aw. We had a lot of laughs and I could see him being a potential friend, but he's changing schools and I know I'll never see him again. That's okay. It was a positive experience while it lasted.


----------



## LostPancake

I had a bit of a hypomanic episode last night, but came down from it today without a huge crash - this med must be helping. It's supposed to prevent them from happening in the first place, but I'm still only at a third of a dose.


----------



## eitherway

Nothing in particular, but all in all it's been a good day so far.


----------



## foe

I had a really good night sleep this evening. Went to bed very early at 7PM and woke up about an hour away(3:30AM-ish). 

I have to practice these type of sleep routine for this week so I can get used to waking up at around 4AM or 5AM. I might be getting a job that requires me to be at work at 6AM.

Ideally the sleep hour would be 8:30-9PM to 4:30AM.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got up in the morning =O

Yeah. I don't feel groggy like I'll need to crash later, either. Kinda odd since I was up till 2am comforting my mother.


----------



## Lasair

I'm enjoying work again - this is really cool!


----------



## Dying note

jhanniffy said:


> I'm enjoying work again - this is really cool!


I hope I can say that about work one day. 

I woke up in the mood to paint.


----------



## TenYears

Getting ready to leave for the first Astros game of the season w/ my 3 kids. They're really excited, should be a lot of fun.


----------



## caflme

I've been watching a very happy little kitten scampering all over my living room playing and bumping into things as she explores and play attacking things and doing that crazy little running sideways thing and trying to help my son eat his pizza crust.


----------



## Still Waters

I feel AMAZINGLY calm,even serene,this NEVER happens!!!! Must grab onto this and ask no questions!


----------



## caflme

Goodness I have a 5-6 wk old baby kitten on my shoulder/chest... and she is rubbing and licking my face and nosing me... she is such a cute little baby girl - so affectionate and sweet.

ETA: Is bringing a smile back to my face


----------



## Gorillaz

Went out for a run this morning, weather was great.


----------



## trendyfool

I feel completely sane and relatively balanced.


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## Maguffin

Went to the gym. Used the rowing machine in front of a bunch of people when I normally choose another machine in the back row.


----------



## gilt

It was supposed to rain today, but it cleared up this morning & it was actually very nice out today. I got a lot accomplished, but it was just nice to be out in the sun.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I finished scraping off the wallpaper and painted a room in my family's new place. It looks great and I feel very accomplished^^


----------



## buklti

Went to an Indy car race today in Long Beach and then saw the Queen Mary/Russian scorpion. Had fun, but also saw a lot of good looking couples there. Wish I had a serious relationship/girlfriend.


----------



## TenYears

Had a blast at the ballpark (Astros v Padres) with the kids today.

Almost no anxiety at all...I think what little I felt was "normal" anxiety everyone kind of feels. My parents bought us all lunch at this really cool restaurant inside the park. Really good seats, my dad has season tickets. The roof was open, beautiful weather. We went to Home Run Alley to watch the last inning. In it there's a balcony that actually extends out over center field...you look down & see the field 30 feet underneath you. The kids had a lot of fun. And for once, I did too.


----------



## trendyfool

Something small, but I finished doing part of my history homework, yay! And I felt okay today, even though I didn't see anyone. I think that's an accomplishment


----------



## Witchcraft

I got some flowers!


----------



## caflme

TenYears said:


> Had a blast at the ballpark (Astros v Padres) with the kids today.
> 
> Almost no anxiety at all...I think what little I felt was "normal" anxiety everyone kind of feels. My parents bought us all lunch at this really cool restaurant inside the park. Really good seats, my dad has season tickets. The roof was open, beautiful weather. We went to Home Run Alley to watch the last inning. In it there's a balcony that actually extends out over center field...you look down & see the field 30 feet underneath you. The kids had a lot of fun. And for once, I did too.


Wow... that sounds really awesome... I have family near San Diego in Poway... grew up on Dodgers and Padres baseball... (in the 70s)


----------



## trendyfool

Even though he was creepy, a guy did ask for my number. Also, I talked to someone from my class. Aaaaaand today marks the one-month anniversary of me deciding not to self-harm anymore. yay for me!


----------



## caflme

So glad today improved... I knew that if I just kept plugging away at it that it would have to get better. Got 6 cases of liquid nutrition to a man dying of cancer - he'd been unable to eat for two weeks other than applesauce because he couldn't afford the high protein shakes. I also got him signed up for Abbott Laboratories to send it to him for free. Plus I gave him food for his little chihuahua. I so love my job.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I had a tiny little gerbil in my hand, and he pooped :um

Also there was a photographer from the tourism board down at the beach, the surf was really great, he's putting them up on the bookface later in the week!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Have been feeling a little down the last couple of days and started doing that thing where I convince myself everyone hates me, but I made myself reach out to a couple of people and ended up having really good talks with them.


----------



## foe

I just had a good midday nap. :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm back in my apartment which means I probably won't wake up tomorrow to an unusually sore back. Also, it was nice and sunny out today


----------



## Snuffy

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I had a tiny little gerbil in my hand, and he pooped :um


I love gerbils! (-er, not their poop but their cuteness).  Reminded me of the ones I used to have.


----------



## Gorillaz

Just had a really nice workout, I'm dead right now. That's good...usually I go way too easy on myself.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I got a lot of things done but the best thing was getting my health insurance again.


----------



## Dying note

The place I applied to called me back for a second interview, just after I'd basically written it off as another failure. Things might be happening now. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst I guess....


----------



## mus

I went to talk to my chemistry professors today about my anxiety and why I skipped the last two labs. They were really understanding and nice. I won't have to withdraw or fail like I thought I would.


----------



## layitontheline

I saw my doctor which always cheers me up temporarily. She is so caring. She remembers things I told her in my last visit. She makes me feel human.

I had a threesome snugglefest with my cats this morning.


----------



## Neutrino

mus said:


> I went to talk to my chemistry professors today about my anxiety and why I skipped the last two labs. They were really understanding and nice. I won't have to withdraw or fail like I thought I would.


That's awesome :boogie I'm happy for you 

Now... My mom just woke up, coughed and said, "Huh, what day is it?"

It was lovely!


----------



## MojoCrunch

I ate mozarella sticks at school today and it was delicious.


----------



## TenYears

caflme said:


> Wow... that sounds really awesome... I have family near San Diego in Poway... grew up on Dodgers and Padres baseball... (in the 70s)


Cool. I remember when the game was different, sometimes I think it was better back then. We've got a bunch of rookie's making rookie mistakes in the infield, so we sort of deserved to lose, but it was fun.

We might have been on tv...the cameras show that balcony really frequently throughout the game. Strange how that didn't really bother me. Wish every day could be like that....


----------



## ImWeird

MojoCrunch said:


> I ate mozarella sticks at school today and it was delicious.


/Jealous.


----------



## LostPancake

I feel like I have the flu, a side effect of the meds I'm on. I like it though, because my brain feels like it's on a holiday - I'm in a hazy cloud. This is good ****.


----------



## saara

^lol. Sometimes being sick is a nice break.

I spent some time watching my neighbor's pets today. They're so adorable and sweet and make me all warm inside.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I re-joined the forum. In a way it feels nice because I have lost almost all human contact in the last few months but in another way it also makes me feel anxious because I am aware that I won't make any actual friends here or have any regular contact with anyone and will only post negative stuff, and I generally don't want that stuff out in the open. It's all so difficult... But still, right now re-joining feels like a slightly positive thing.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I decided to give myself a break from working so hard in school. I am so stressed out because of exams and all of this crazy stuff, and I also work, so I just had to stop and really take a break.

I am happy that I recognize when I am tired and need rest, and that I care enough about myself and about my wellbeing to take care of me.


----------



## caflme

I woke up happy... have had a good morning so far... vented, cleared my head of all the crap that was cluttering it up with negative thinking... and am ready to conquer my day.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Made some phone calls. I'm a grown up! :clap


----------



## Use Your Illusion

One of my friends I met online 2 years ago thanks to SA was talking about OD'ing and Suicide today. Being there for him made me feel good. It also made me realise I need to tell people that I care about them, so I've spent the day texting and messaging my closest friends to let them know I love them.

Okay, it may not be the best motivation for doing something like that, but if it works, it works right?


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

My last final went well, two people from my class talked to me afterward, and I went for lunch with a friend. Yay! ;o)


----------



## Gorillaz

Today was a good day. Spent all lunch & spare talking with friends, made plans for 2 parties this long weekend. I had a cancelled last class and instead of going home I sat in the foyer hanging out with people I don't usually talk to. Aaaand had an actual helpful therapy session today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I was busy at work so the day went by fast. I then ate dinner at my grandparents' place. Twas good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The _HDD Enclosure_ I ordered was delivered today, I now have access to the files I've not been able to touch since November & that includes songs I had finished recorded for my second album before the power fuse blew on my old tower


----------



## diamondheart89

Got good news first thing in the morning from my bank and it made my day! Last night I was feeling horribly depressed and then for that to happen this morning just made me so happy! Everything went right today. :boogie I'm so happy I'm literally dancing around everywhere and I don't care who sees.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

diamondheart89 said:


> Got good news first thing in the morning from my bank and it made my day! Last night I was feeling horribly depressed and then for that to happen this morning just made me so happy! Everything went right today. :boogie I'm so happy I'm literally dancing around everywhere and I don't care who sees.


lol that's awesome xD


----------



## skygazer

got my glasses! i can see clearly and far away now


----------



## LostProphet

Spent the day outside. Even though it was a little chilly, soaking up some sun sure was nice.


----------



## layitontheline

My vanilla incense smells surprisingly nice. I was not expecting to like it.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

This was actually yesterday, but I don't care. I met a really great, cute guy on here. I finally feel like I can talk to someone. 

Also, I wrote a song and I think it sounds so awesome that I keep listening to it. Yay for having skizillz!


----------



## Monroee

I actually get out of the house today! :clap


----------



## caflme

Wow... day 2 waking up happy with a good attitude... and not negative and full of self-pity and weakness. I've been off all meds for a week now... including the BP med and the diuretic and again have stopped the anti-depression med. I think exercise and keeping focused on positive things are really the answer for me... will be talking the doc about a different BP med (wondering if that was messing with me). I will work on losing weight and eating healthier to lower BP. Too soon to tell if this is just a manic high.


----------



## Love Minus Zero

Woke up feeling like crap. Decided to put the Grateful Dead's "A Touch of Grey" on loud speakers on repeat and now I'm groovin' and feeling happier.


----------



## eejm

My new shampoo smells awesome.  I'm not a very stereotypically "girly" girl, and sometimes I worry that I don't appear very feminine. This shampoo smells powdery and sweet. 

I also have to wear a skirt to work this week as some upper management is around. So, not only do I smell pretty, but I look pretty too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my hair cut


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Secured another phone interview with a publishing company! :boogie It's on Monday...


----------



## Gorillaz

^ ^ awesome. congrats


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ Thanks!  P.S. Your avatar is so cute! :b


----------



## trendyfool

Today hasn't been too good, but yesterday I made a new friend. For once, someone asked me about hanging out instead of me having to initiate, so I must have done something right


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ :clap :high5


----------



## LostPancake

I saw one of my professors while driving around tonight, and I actually felt something positive for him, instead of resentment and anxiety, as I normally do for all male authority figures. I imagined having lunch with him and actually enjoying talking with him. 

That's been one of my biggest problems in life, so it really caught me off guard.


----------



## JAkDy

Had first session with a psychologist ever. Beat a big barrier.


----------



## odd_one_out

After more than a year I finally got my act together, grew a pair and sent a formal complaint.


----------



## caflme

^Yikes.... you mean now you have 2 Pair...


----------



## foe

I just got back from BestBuy and found out my Canon camera isn't broken, I just need to replace the batteries. Unfortunately, it's a 7-year-old model so I'll have to purchase the batteries online.

It's good to know I won't have to spend hundreds of dollars on a new camera...yet.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I initiated a conversation with a really really intimidatingly good looking girl today at the beach. 


She said she'd see me around, big whoop I know :roll


----------



## Neutrino

^ WHOOP!

May have gotten a good mark on the math test I just completed. OH! And it was the last day of school. Easter break ftw.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I know it's sposed to be just one, but I've had a great day and I need to say all the awesome things which have occurred:

- I got a ****load of cleaning done and didn't get in a fight with either of my hoarder parents about it!

- My dad got a letter drafted for my mom that I've been bugging them to get done for MONTHS. Finally getting the ball rolling so my mom can get her finances straightened out! Huuuuge weight off my shoulders!

- Somebody from school invited me out to a get together at a pub. I've had a really hard time actually making friends (not just study buddies) at school, so this really makes my day ;o)

Good, good day!


----------



## caflme

Ordered the birthday cake (by phone) for my dad's 90th bday party. It will be a Boston Creme Pie (never have known why they call this cake a pie)... but it will be big enough to feel all 40 people. Plus I am having chocolate-dipped strawberrries put on top of it. It should turn out awesome as a reputable bakery is making it. I ordered the bagels and cream cheese for the breakfast the next morning.


----------



## Zeex

had a substitute in my world cultures class... I hate my teacher, so it was all good  AND EASTER BREAK!


----------



## trendyfool

I just smiled at a cute boy. XD


----------



## shadowmask

My dad found a car for sale, 300 bucks. Apparently a tree fell on it, but the front end and stereo are fine. New tires, too. They should be switching the engine out with the junked one in my Camaro this weekend.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Ahaha, I can't not laugh when I see that pic.

I drank with the seester and we chatted for a while.


----------



## GettingBetterNow

I saw someone from school who I hadn't seen in about a year or more. I was At the gym and it was unexpected but I was really calm and did well talking. I didn't freak out.  

Also there is a girl which actually thinks I'm cool. 

Also I get paid tomorrow yay!


----------



## odd_one_out

I solved a problem with the code I'd written the other day. Such a relief. I spoke to my friend's parents at dinner and described the letter I'd sent yesterday. Tomorrow my friend's 14 year old cousin is visiting and they want me to show my drawings and discuss art because she has a prominent drawing ability. My friend's dad took much trouble to find me a space documentary to watch while alone. I sat in the sunlight and heat all day and didn't get very ill at all, although I am thoroughly numb and exhausted.


----------



## Lasair

I slept until half 4 yay!


----------



## MindOverMood

leonardess has an avatar of herself, weeeeeee


----------



## gilt

Nice avatar, leonardess! Yours, MindOverMood, is strangely hypnotic.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been running again for three weeks now, and today was the first day that I felt back to the old easy rhythm again. I pushed the pace a bit (I'll assess the damage tomorrow morning!). It just feels so good to run free and to put all worries and cares to the side - this is my hour.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went surfing, shot some clay pidgeons, had a nap, ate cake.


----------



## Dying note

I went and saw a fantastic movie. What a perfect escape; surely the same old thoughts at least won't be keeping me up tonight.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I stopped by my mechanic's because my windshield wiper fluid hasn't been working. I was hoping it wouldn't be a big problem because I don't have a lot of money right now. Fortunately, the hose was just pinched. The guy fixed it in about 2 minutes!


----------



## Gorillaz

Had a bonfire at my friends cottage, was pretty fun.


----------



## MindOverMood

Miss Meggie said:


> I stopped by my mechanic's because my windshield wiper fluid hasn't been working. I was hoping it wouldn't be a big problem because I don't have a lot of money right now. Fortunately, the hose was just pinched. The guy fixed it in about 2 minutes!


So was it free of charge?


----------



## Lasair

I baked two cakes and they look really nice


----------



## Hello22

Did a lot of overtime today, ordered my new laptop off Amazon, yay so excited!!

And i didnt give into temptation! Happy dayz!


----------



## polardude18

At lunch I told a waitress she was pretty! I pulled out some real charm on her too and she never gave me a free dessert like I wanted, lol. The heck with social anxiety.


----------



## Freebird

Hit the weights.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Caught some good waves, Flirted with a girl.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Had a nice conversation with someone for an hour. Didn't feel that awkward either.


----------



## Spindrift

Aced my epistemology test.


----------



## SuperSky

Totally just saw the back of my head on TV for a split second (with the backs of 2 friends' heads as well). Oh yeahhhh!


----------



## emmalouise89

I got to wake up next to my boyfriend =)


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a good morning at work.


----------



## odd_one_out

Social day at friend's parents' house went well. Everyone was relaxed and enjoyed it. Sunny but not too hot. My friend's youngest cousin (about eight) who's disabled, including being intellectually disabled, was really loud, lively and friendly. She was amusing and poked her finger on my glasses twice. Her older cousin liked my art and is going to show me examples of hers. I coped well with the noise but at one point almost ran out from overload but they went into the garden just in time.

My friend's aunt liked my art so I showed her various bits like that. I overheard my friend's mother describing my trouble with autism professionals. When the aunt greeted me I'd been sitting slumped and she'd leaned down and kissed me beside my ear on the cheek. It was so awkward because I have no idea what to do and freeze so it's like they're dealing with a statue. But it's quite amusing. I spent most of the time doing newspaper puzzles. I also spent a lot of time with my friend's father discussing crossword problems and he commented how I don't realise how high my abilities are in so many areas.


----------



## foe

I just had my first Easter dinner in a long long time; possibly first ever. Thanks to my mother's co-worker/friend for inviting us. They also loved my mother's noodles too.

Also played catch with one of the daughters and her baby kid too.


----------



## layitontheline

My sister is walking her fat cat over to my house.


----------



## staringatthesky

I finally got some homework done!


----------



## Rosedubh

I talked to him.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I walked for an hour and a half in the park. It was reeaally warm. I'm not used to that yet but it was nice. Of course, my camera battery needed to charge. Squirrels everywhere. I even saw a snake.


----------



## laura024

I wasn't expected to attend any social gatherings.


----------



## leonardess

I am actually enjoying my business math class. Who am I, and what have i done with myself??

socialized for a whole hour and a half with my third ex and his wife. a tad surreal, but she's cool.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Had a good dinner with family today and got to see my grandmother who will be going through something pretty tough tomorrow. Plus she gave me 20 bucks. :boogie


----------



## AussiePea

Have an interview to be a design and data engineer for the V8 Supercars (biggest racing series in the country). Will be a dream come true!


----------



## laura024

Ospi said:


> Have an interview to be a design and data engineer for the V8 Supercars (biggest racing series in the country). Will be a dream come true!


Good luck! I hope you get the job.


----------



## AussiePea

Thanks Laura!


----------



## MojoCrunch

It was nice and quiet.  And some people came over our house and I managed to NOT stutter like a freak with a beet red face. Maybe I'm starting to get better!


----------



## layitontheline

I phoned him and hopefully salvaged a friendship.
Also tidied. I love a nice clean house. :]


----------



## Perkins

Meh, my mother gave me 2 chocolate bunnies and I read more of my copy Marlon Brando's autobiography.


----------



## LALoner

Ospi said:


> Have an interview to be a design and data engineer for the V8 Supercars (biggest racing series in the country). Will be a dream come true!


You deserve it.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I FINISHED MY THESIS!!!!! 

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie 

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie


----------



## gilt

^ Wow that's great news LifeGoesOn, great job!



I found out through my brother that there are some videos of my dad playing guitar with his group on You Tube. I'm so happy about this!


----------



## Lasair

As I was leaving the kitchen in work to collect a tray I turned back as I had forgotten something an over heard a conversation about me - one of my co workers said to the other "oh she is such a lovely girl" and the other agreed - this made my day


----------



## andy1984

I had a good date


----------



## LifeGoesOn

gilt said:


> ^ Wow that's great news LifeGoesOn, great job!


Thanks! :clap :boogie


----------



## mia222

When I woke up this morning, I wasn't hungover :boogie


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Cleaned for two hours. May get my spring cleaning done before my spring course starts yay ;o)


----------



## LifeGoesOn

My phone interview for an internship just went really well and they invited me for an in-person interview! :banana Looks like I'll be flying to Boston next week! :boogie


----------



## leonardess

^ exciting!! Good luck and have fun!


I've just realized I'm a whole week ahead on my business math! HOW did this happen??

I am so going to beat that test's *** tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Work ended.


----------



## matty

I may have found a place to live. Had a good conversation with the guy and all looks positive. Checking it out tonight. That is after being told by my current landlord that my rooms definitely rented out come may 1st. I couldnt possibly spend anything month there anyway. I have never been so uncomfortable in my own house before.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Didn't have to go to work, so I surfed for about five hours (two sessions)

And it was _good :yes_


----------



## LifeGoesOn

leonardess said:


> ^ exciting!! Good luck and have fun!
> 
> I've just realized I'm a whole week ahead on my business math! HOW did this happen??
> 
> I am so going to beat that test's *** tomorrow.


Thanks!  Good luck on that test tomorrow! :b


----------



## layitontheline

Went to mall with my hair doing its own Twisted Sister look. Also dropped my niece off and saw some guys looking and laughing as I walked out, but I didn't care. I wear it proudly.


----------



## matty

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Didn't have to go to work, so I surfed for about five hours (two sessions)
> 
> And it was _good :yes_


I am so jealous of you


----------



## Cerberus

I ended up hanging and studying with another student today. It happened so naturally too. This indicates how helpful CBT has been because before I would have been so anxious or avoidant that it never would have happened. This is a huge success for me.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ :clap :high5


----------



## laura024

I found some motivation to do my homework.


----------



## TenYears

TenYears said:


> OK, here's the pics of the new puppies. The mama's name is La-la, is in la-la-la, whatever, the kids named her. Looking for name suggestions, there are 9 puppies
> 
> This one is Cricket, the runt,we're probably keeping her.


Gave away the first puppy today  One down, seven to go...


----------



## Cerberus

LifeGoesOn said:


> ^ :clap :high5


Thanks. It was as though I was in elementary school again (before SA and depression took over).


----------



## matty

Found a new place to live. Moving by the end of the week.


----------



## JAkDy

I bounced back in the best fashion....... oh i'm good


----------



## thisisnotfrancais1212

The weather was amazing today. I picked up a take out cold noodle dish from the cafeteria and ate in the park alone with a book. Last week, I discovered this little niche in a cave by the lake that people on the path can't see so I've been hiding there with my book for a nice 1 hr lunch break everyday this week. I also went on my first run in almost a month! Feel great today


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I took a super easy test, I did really well on it, I got home at 9 o'clock in the morning because I only had 1 class that lasted like 20 minutes lol!

pure awwwwweesoooomme.


----------



## heyJude

I presented my project in front of the class today with no mistakes or awkward moments. I am SOOO freaking relieved that is over with!!!!


----------



## trinity02

I made eggs toast and coffee. It was great! And my cat seems to be fully recovered from her injury. Yes!


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Just finished my last class!!! NO MORE CLASSES FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!!!

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana 

:boogie

:banana

:boogie


----------



## LeftyFretz

Recorded some video at work. None can be uploaded though for risk of losing my job but hey, I got some cool stuff to look at whenever I'm feeling down.


----------



## whiteXcloud

I saved a fish's life <3


----------



## AussiePea

LifeGoesOn said:


> Just finished my last class!!! NO MORE CLASSES FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!!!


Grats!! Awesome feeling isnt it! Now into the big bad world


----------



## trendyfool

I went to both my classes and a rehearsal despite terrible depression! now I feel a lot better! YAYYYYY


----------



## kesker

I read a PM this morning that rescued me from my sinking ship, and held me long enough to make it through the day.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Ospi said:


> Grats!! Awesome feeling isnt it! Now into the big bad world


Thanks!!! 

I woke up feeling crappy and depressed from yesterday, but then I checked my e-mail and found out that I got another interview in Boston for next week!!! Two interviews in one day!!! :eek It's going to be CRAYZEH!!!

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## diamondheart89

The swelling on my knee went down. :yay


----------



## alte

Completed two graduation requirements I was very afraid of not meeting. Now I should graduate on time. This is a huge relief for me .. kind of like the relief a convict feels when he makes a lucky escape from prison and realizes no guards are on his back.


----------



## laura024

I created an amateur psychology blog.


----------



## shadowmask

My parents finally got a bigger cage for the dog.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I went to the kitchen and took my time to make two sandwiches I usually just zip in, get some fruit then zip out.
(we live with my moms friend and her sons temporarily)


----------



## caflme

Well, after knocking over a glass of water this morning - ALL OVER my laptop keyboard :mum:idea I quickly grabbed it up and pulled out the power cord and the cat5 cable and held it upside down balancing it with my head to the screen and holding the rest with one hand while I used the other to quickly shut it down and grab paper towels to absorb and wipe off all the water I could. Shaking it and trying to get as much as I could out. I was late for work by this time so I left it open and upside down on the air vent and left the air going wide open to blow up into all the nooks and crannies it could.

Just got home a bit ago and fired it up and viola... it still works.... no harm done that I can tell... whooosh... I am so relieved.


----------



## leonardess

^ excellent! saved yourself a helluva new keyboard bill!


----------



## leonardess

LifeGoesOn said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I woke up feeling crappy and depressed from yesterday, but then I checked my e-mail and found out that I got another interview in Boston for next week!!! Two interviews in one day!!! :eek It's going to be CRAYZEH!!!
> 
> :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


good grief, this and no more classes? you are on a roll sister!


----------



## leonardess

I think I actually have a friend here now.....

this person is going to have a look at my resume, he knows a professional photographer who's going to take my picture for FREE so I can slap it on my resume so people will know they're not dealing with some baggy old lady, and he's going to show me round town so I can scope out the job situation! At least it's something, and damned nice of him, I must say.


----------



## AussiePea

leonardess said:


> I think I actually have a friend here now.....
> 
> this person is going to have a look at my resume, he knows a professional photographer who's going to take my picture for FREE so I can slap it on my resume so people will know they're not dealing with some baggy old lady, and he's going to show me round town so I can scope out the job situation! At least it's something, and damned nice of him, I must say.


Woo that is super awesome! Sounds like an awesome kick start.


----------



## caflme

leonardess said:


> I think I actually have a friend here now.....
> 
> this person is going to have a look at my resume, he knows a professional photographer who's going to take my picture for FREE so I can slap it on my resume so people will know they're not dealing with some baggy old lady, and he's going to show me round town so I can scope out the job situation! At least it's something, and damned nice of him, I must say.


That is sooo awesome... and it would be more than a keyboard... it was my laptop so could have ruined the whole thing.

I'm really happy that things are going so well for you... are you stateside or 'across the pond' now?


----------



## caflme

I was so happy about my laptop not being fried/waterlogged... I almost forgot the other good thing today. My boss bought me a beautiful card for Administrative Professionals Day and gave me a $20 gift card... I was so touched, it was very nice of her to acknowledge me and my work that way.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

leonardess said:


> good grief, this and no more classes? you are on a roll sister!


Haha thanks! 

:banana


----------



## leonardess

caflme said:


> I was so happy about my laptop not being fried/waterlogged... I almost forgot the other good thing today. My boss bought me a beautiful card for Administrative Professionals Day and gave me a $20 gift card... I was so touched, it was very nice of her to acknowledge me and my work that way.


what a lovely thing to do for you, indeed.

I'm stateside now, and I'm so happy to be back. I can't wait until I'm finished with my health information course - once I am, it's sun sun sun all the way. I'm so sick of rain.


----------



## leonardess

Ospi said:


> Woo that is super awesome! Sounds like an awesome kick start.


I was shocked that he offered to help in so many ways. I just happened to mention that I was looking and what I wanted to do about it, and then all this information and offers of help came back. could've knocked me over with a whisk broom. or something.

welcome back by the way!


----------



## caflme

It feels like a tiny bit of the old days of SAS talking with you two.


----------



## leonardess

^ it does, doesn't it? ah yes, back in the day, about a year ago.... oh SAS, how you've changed, but you still have that twinkle in your eye.....heh heh, join me on the old front porch swing, where I do my whittlin and spin my yarns....

sooner or later, we all get nostalgic about the forum, don't we?


----------



## caflme

Only thing missing is Dub being all goofy and quite a few others... sure miss them all. Yes, I'm getting nostalgic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

So...the most the company that employed me is willing to give out for annual raises is 2%. We had our evaluations today. 

I got 9% motherpucker!!! They effing love me. Celebrations are in order, considering last year's 1.5%!

I completely deserve it and am glad they acknowledge my dedication. 'Bout time.


----------



## caflme

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> So...the most the company that employed me is willing to give out for annual raises is 2%. We had our evaluations today.
> 
> I got 9% motherpucker!!! They effing love me. Celebrations are in order, considering last year's 1.5%!
> 
> I completely deserve it and am glad they acknowledge my dedication. 'Bout time.


^:clap:clap:clap


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Flights were booked today for next Friday :clap
(I'm going back to New Zealand to live with family friends)

It's gonna be my first flight by myself 

I'm super excited and a tiny bit anxious lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

caflme said:


> ^:clap:clap:clap


thank you


----------



## leonardess

caflme said:


> Only thing missing is Dub being all goofy and quite a few others... sure miss them all. Yes, I'm getting nostalgic.


I miss them too.


----------



## leonardess

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> thank you


this calls for drinks all around, and I know who's buying!


----------



## caflme

:yes


leonardess said:


> this calls for drinks all around, and I know who's buying!


:yes


----------



## leonardess

I say we go to Steve's place and throw our peanut shells on the floor.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I have enough drinks in me hah I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Aphexfan

Did good on my presentation today! :boogie :banana


----------



## Star Zero

I ate candy...


----------



## trendyfool

LIFE IS BEAUTIFUL

I'M AWESOME

EVERYONE IS AWESOME

and i'm relatively happy.


----------



## layitontheline

I saw the most beautiful waif-thin girl today. She didn't try to hide behind baggy clothes or layers like I do. She exposed her delicate frame with confidence. She doesn't need big boobs or a big *** or curves. She's beautiful just as she is. It gave me hope.


----------



## saara

layitontheline said:


> I saw the most beautiful waif-thin girl today. She didn't try to hide behind baggy clothes or layers like I do. She exposed her delicate frame with confidence. She doesn't need big boobs or a big *** or curves. She's beautiful just as she is. It gave me hope.


^That gives me hope too. :clap Thanks for posting this


----------



## odd_one_out

The hospital didn't reject or ignore my concerns outright and are going to investigate them. They assure me it will be taken seriously. Although I can't take any such claims seriously anymore, at least I wasn't disregarded outright. Now I have to figure out how to deal with them on the telephone - yes they assume I can use it.


----------



## laura024

Although I didn't sleep well, I still managed to get my *** out of bed and not skip class.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> The hospital didn't reject or ignore my concerns outright and are going to investigate them. They assure me it will be taken seriously. Although I cannot take any such claims seriously anymore, at least I wasn't disregarded outright. Now I have to figure out how to deal with them on the telephone - yes they assume I can use it.


You can do this.... and that's really great news...


----------



## foe

Just found out I have an orientation Monday for a new job. It's a paid orientation too.
It's a year and half since I worked so I'm excited to finally be working again. 

Hopefully, I can pay off my debts. :b


----------



## LeftyFretz

Taking time off from work so I've been busy doing nothing. I feel finnneee!


----------



## power2theweak

Job interview today. It went well.


----------



## odd_one_out

Mary took me out for fast food then a vigorous walk. The cold breeze killed my eardrums but it was worth it. I felt like a worthless pile of ... but she said she found me attractive. Helps a little. I just want to get back to normal at least and not be _this_ impaired. I've a promise to be accompanied on walks for the next 3 days which should help.


----------



## Neptunus

I got my car inspected, and they didn't find anything! :yay


----------



## Monroee

My (boy) friend bought me a book that I wanted & it arrived today in the mail.

I feel so uncomfortable receiving gifts however.


----------



## Ramparts

I ran a mile and used weights for the first time at the gym. Now onto the soreness.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Ramparts said:


> I ran a mile and used weights for the first time at the gym. Now onto the soreness.


^Yeaaaah DOMs! feels good man:yes

_____________________________________________

I'm applying for a promotion next week! My boss told me she was really impressed with how far I've come and that I'm well able for it.

She knows about my SA too, progress is good.


----------



## JamesV

Finally got the debt collectors off my *** for money I don't owe them in the first place!


----------



## AussiePea

Got off doing jury duty! phew.


----------



## Lasair

We had a new girl start at work today and I had to train her in - it wasn't to bad - I was thinking about how I felt when I started and how akward and anxious I felt so I said to her to try not to feel like that and just keep asking me questions if she wanted to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my prepaid mastercard in the mail today. I need to go activate it but hello access to all online shopping without any possibility of overspending


----------



## melissa75

I got a really nice job offer today, andddd I'm gonna take it :clap.


----------



## laura024

^Congrats!


----------



## melissa75

laura024 said:


> ^Congrats!


Thank you!!!


----------



## AussiePea

Woohoo that's awesome melissa!!


----------



## layitontheline

Ospi said:


> Got off doing jury duty! phew.


Were you just not picked or did you give a reason to be excused?

--------------

I found a toonie.


----------



## Neutrino

Saw my future puppy


----------



## AussiePea

layitontheline said:


> Were you just not picked or did you give a reason to be excused?
> 
> --------------
> 
> I found a toonie.


I was picked but my work excused me.....this time :um


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Had a good day today! :banana Went with a friend to a restaurant to share appetizers, had a nice talk. Plus the food was amazing! :nw :b Going to sleep happy  Good night! :yawn


----------



## alte

My father is very stubborn about me growing facial hair. He says it will be good for me. In an attempt to convince me, he used the "spray" function in paint on one of my photos to create a full beard. It is hilarious.
My biggest concern about beard growing though is the intermediate stage in the process when you look scruffy and unkempt. I couldn't tolerate looking like this.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Went shopping today! :banana Now I have professional clothes to wear to my interviews next week! :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend calmed down and reassurred me my skin will be okay and was being extra nice and gave face kisses.


----------



## layitontheline

I have been chucking my chocolate wrappers at the garbage all morning - from my bed and at the disadvantage of throwing from an uncomfortable angle - and have an accuracy rate of 99.7%. Pro basketball, here I come.


----------



## lastofthekews

Spent a wonderful day with my seastar









To those who are insinuating that she is insecure or that i've dropped friendships, please stop talking about the two of us, neither of these things are true!!

The fact that we've moved on from here with our lives together isn't a bad thing, we don't like to come back here to find ourselves spoken badly about.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Got another interview in Boston!!! That's three interviews next week!!! :eek

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## Nytol

I cuddled up with my daughter on the sofa, watching i-carly episodes, while dinner was cooking, (which was also good, I may be crap socially, but I can cook  ).


----------



## Bbenson

Biscuits and Gravy


----------



## caflme

My son informed me quite early this morning that he was running the 100 yard dash and was anchor in the 800 yard relay. He won (came in first) for the 100 yard dash and due to some other bad pass offs only pulled in 3rd for the relay... overall he did great and his school won 3rd place overall and got a nice trophy that he was allowed to go up and be presented with.... he was really happy.

I am sooo exhausted... it was entirely a stressful day... the crowds and the noise in the outdoor stadium during the Jr. Olympics was nervewracking. Plus that combined with hundreds of people crowded in and mulling about and yelling and screaming for their schools... I thought I would go bonkers. So happy he was happy that I showed up though... and happy he did so well.

Afterward I took him to McDonalds to celebrate with a burger and fries... and on to an office supply store to get the project board for his science project - it's due next week... he picked out a nice black colored tri-fold board. He's excited about it now because his new young pretty teacher is helping him with it personally. I'm very relieved as I HATE and am not proficient at helping him with science stuff.

I found out about an organization that runs training for kids who like to run track and prep them for possibly getting picked for Olympic trials... not sure he will be interested but I'm getting info about it in case my son wants to do that this summer.... the training that is.

Just got home not too long about as the day drug on with grocery shopping too... now I am totally spent.... going to rest.


----------



## Aphexfan

Papa johns!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie :banana :banana :boogie :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out

^^ Do you have earplugs? Is that the KE/PE science project?

I persisted with my scanner, which was acting up a lot, and got all the family history docs scanned for my cousin. Then I finished collecting all the information from emails and old photos and census records, an autobiography manuscript, and other documents. I attached it all to an email and sent it to her. I hope it feels like Christmas to her.  I can't believe I managed to get my functioning back enough to do all that, plus 2 other emails.


----------



## caflme

^that is awesome... makes me day to hear this too... it would have felt like Christmas to me. I wish I had a relative that would help me with mine. Just not enough info, money, time or ability to travel to England or Germany to check it out in person.

Earplugs make me paranoid - and they hurt my ears. Yes, that is the same project - thank you again for helping me to help him with it.


----------



## Nytol

caflme said:


> My son informed me quite early this morning that he was running the 100 yard dash and was anchor in the 800 yard relay. He won (came in first) for the 100 yard dash and due to some other bad pass offs only pulled in 3rd for the relay... overall he did great and his school won 3rd place overall and got a nice trophy that he was allowed to go up and be presented with.... he was really happy.
> 
> I am sooo exhausted... it was entirely a stressful day... the crowds and the noise in the outdoor stadium during the Jr. Olympics was nervewracking. Plus that combined with hundreds of people crowded in and mulling about and yelling and screaming for their schools... I thought I would go bonkers. So happy he was happy that I showed up though... and happy he did so well.
> 
> Afterward I took him to McDonalds to celebrate with a burger and fries... and on to an office supply store to get the project board for his science project - it's due next week... he picked out a nice black colored tri-fold board. He's excited about it now because his new young pretty teacher is helping him with it personally. I'm very relieved as I HATE and am not proficient at helping him with science stuff.
> 
> I found out about an organization that runs training for kids who like to run track and prep them for possibly getting picked for Olympic trials... not sure he will be interested but I'm getting info about it in case my son wants to do that this summer.... the training that is.
> 
> Just got home not too long about as the day drug on with grocery shopping too... now I am totally spent.... going to rest.


That is great! Congrats to your son, 

I wish the UK did more things like this to give children the chance to compete and see if they have talent.

Best we have is School Sports Day, which for a while did not even all children to compete against each other, so as not to upset those who did not do well, :roll

Last year I tore my hamstring badly running in the Dad's race, :lol


----------



## caflme

Nytol said:


> That is great! Congrats to your son,
> 
> I wish the UK did more things like this to give children the chance to compete and see if they have talent.
> 
> Best we have is School Sports Day, which for a while did not even all children to compete against each other, so as not to upset those who did not do well, :roll
> 
> Last year I tore my hamstring badly running in the Dad's race, :lol


Awww... but I'm sure you kid(s) loved that you participated. They have Sports Day here too.... they call it Field Day. This event was every elementary school in the whole district and all of the best of each school compete against each other. It was really great - other than the noise and the crowd and the stress.

Thank You!


----------



## Nytol

caflme said:


> Awww... but I'm sure you kid(s) loved that you participated. They have Sports Day here too.... they call it Field Day. This event was every elementary school in the whole district and all of the best of each school compete against each other. It was really great - other than the noise and the crowd and the stress.
> 
> Thank You!


Yeah she was great, she won her race, so then Daddy had to win too , which I assumed would not be too much trouble, I used to sprint when I was younger and still do on occasion.

Just my luck I get the only other in shape, competitive Dad in my heat, 

This black guy took off like a shot, so I had to move up a gear to catch and pass him which I did at the 50m mark, then after getting a comfortable lead, my hamstring went at the 80m, grade 3 tear, and most painful thing I have ever done.

My daughter (who is 5), came home with me, (her Mum and I are divorced), and got me ice for my leg, opened the door to my mate who brought me some pain killers round.

She is amazing, and the reason for living.

Again, even your sports days involve other schools, when I was about 8-9 my school did this once, but then I never heard about it again.

It is not a shook that the UK does so poorly in sports when people are not given the chance.


----------



## Delicate

LifeGoesOn said:


> Went shopping today! :banana Now I have professional clothes to wear to my interviews next week! :boogie


 Aw yay! I need to do the exact same thing for next week lol. Good luck with your interviews!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I caught some beautiful waves, the conditions were amazing and I had the day off work to enjoy it. I'm lucky to have that I know, and I'm kind of clinging on to it a little too much nearly. I mean it's pretty much all I do now apart from working..

I have too much time on my hands or something man, I'm causing most of these problems..

It is pretty awesome when you get the hang of it though, I mean you're riding on water. Planing across the face of an unbroken wave, nothing but the movement of the water beneath you. It's actually really, really relaxing. 

Surfs up tomorrow as well!

Seven feet at fourteen seconds with a 20 mile an hour offshore, low tide sand bank beach break with a little taxi rip to take you out the back!

Better get some rest and a casein shake as well!

Just water though, I'm kind of heavy at the moment


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Delicate said:


> Aw yay! I need to do the exact same thing for next week lol. Good luck with your interviews!!


Thanks!


----------



## trendyfool

today was the second worst day of the worst two weeks in a long time. And yet, I went to class today, and instead of cutting, I drew a butterfly on my arm.


----------



## josephisaverb

aw yeah sounds like a great time!



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I caught some beautiful waves, the conditions were amazing and I had the day off work to enjoy it. I'm lucky to have that I know, and I'm kind of clinging on to it a little too much nearly. I mean it's pretty much all I do now apart from working..
> 
> I have too much time on my hands or something man, I'm causing most of these problems..
> 
> It is pretty awesome when you get the hang of it though, I mean you're riding on water. Planing across the face of an unbroken wave, nothing but the movement of the water beneath you. It's actually really, really relaxing.
> 
> Surfs up tomorrow as well!
> 
> Seven feet at fourteen seconds with a 20 mile an hour offshore, low tide sand bank beach break with a little taxi rip to take you out the back!
> 
> Better get some rest and a casein shake as well!
> 
> Just water though, I'm kind of heavy at the moment


----------



## laura024

I had an elderly customer hug me today. It was so sweet.


----------



## polardude18

I went to a shoe store today and asked if they were hiring, they were not but I feel good having asked. Also I made some calls and I hope I will be able to take a class to become a CNA in June.


----------



## LostPancake

I thought of applying for a research class this summer, and it actually seemed okay. I've wanted to do it but dreaded the interaction with a professor it requires.


----------



## Lachlan

yay! I cut my lawns!!!


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Metaphor? xD

V8's on tv, hope to be joining them soon!


----------



## Neutrino

Planted so many seeds! I hope they grow :|

Must...have...beautiful...garden!!


----------



## odd_one_out

I read the first 3 pages of a Gt grandparent's autobiography, and I quote (pasted directly from the scanned manuscript),

_It is often said, that where there is a large family there is usually an " ODD ONE OUT", if this is true, then I was the odd one in our family_


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> I read the first 3 pages of a Gt grandparent's autobiography, and I quote (pasted directly from the scanned manuscript),
> 
> _It is often said, that where there is a large family there is usually an " ODD ONE OUT", if this is true, then I was the odd one in our family_


WOW - that is so surreal. I so envy you having so much data re: your lineage. Good morning from here... already a good afternoon to you there.


----------



## odd_one_out

caflme said:


> WOW - that is so surreal. I so envy you having so much data re: your lineage. Good morning from here... already a good afternoon to you there.


*Salutes* :]


----------



## saara

I put away the massive piles of clothes around my house! :clap


----------



## Witchcraft

I wore bright blue tights outside today and I didn't feel anxious, even if people were looking at me more than usual. I think I felt very little anxiety, because I didn't drink coffee before I left. Yeah :roll


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

So, in the past month, I have:

-Paid $70 to fix my windshield washer jets
-Paid $600 and owe $300 more on replacing my clutch
-Just had to take my car in for new tires and aligment (ka-CHING)
-Got a B in Chinese which will cost me several hundred to a couple of thousand in scholarship money
-Put on 10lbs
and the icing on the cake,
-Put my ipod through the wash

I was starting to feel pretty disheartened, but this morning I made myself look at things a different way: 
I'm blessed with a mom who will front me whatever money I can't come up with to fix my car or pay my school fees. 10lbs is nothing. And really, I can live without an ipod if the bag of rice doesn't work (fingers crossed it does though lol). 

I've been working hard to make my thinking more positive, and I'm not letting a few hiccups set me back!


----------



## caflme

Ready To Freak Out said:


> So, in the past month, I have:
> 
> -Paid $70 to fix my windshield washer jets
> -Paid $600 and owe $300 more on replacing my clutch
> -Just had to take my car in for new tires and aligment (ka-CHING)
> -Got a B in Chinese which will cost me several hundred to a couple of thousand in scholarship money
> -Put on 10lbs
> and the icing on the cake,
> -Put my ipod through the wash
> 
> I was starting to feel pretty disheartened, but this morning I made myself look at things a different way:
> I'm blessed with a mom who will front me whatever money I can't come up with to fix my car or pay my school fees. 10lbs is nothing. And really, I can live without an ipod if the bag of rice doesn't work (fingers crossed it does though lol).
> 
> I've been working hard to make my thinking more positive, and I'm not letting a few hiccups set me back!


My son's iTouch4 was run over in a dirt field an sat there through a rainstorm and being crushed into the mud... when we found it - screen cracked and totally scratched up and looking like crapp... it still came right on and worked upon being plugged into the charger.

Good Luck.


----------



## Vip3r

I don't feel as depressed today. I feel good


----------



## KumagoroBeam

I talked to my father. That's good, because things were a little weird between us.


----------



## odd_one_out

I remembered the existence of another server from years ago I've never worked on. I just tried it out and can work on it.:yay


----------



## caflme

:clap:boogie


----------



## Aphexfan

Skype date later!! :yay :boogie


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> Skype date later!! :yay :boogie


It hasn't even happened yet! :haha :rofl You're so cute... :mushy :love2

:kiss :love


----------



## Aphexfan

LifeGoesOn said:


> It hasn't even happened yet! :haha :rofl You're so cute... :mushy :love2
> 
> :kiss :love


Aww...:blush :mushy :kiss

I cant help it! I is excited :boogie


----------



## MojoCrunch

Got a lot accomplished today, though I am tired.

- read half my book
- Mowed both the lawns at my current house and at the new house me and my family are fixing up.
- removed all the wallpaper from the kitchen
- dug up the whole yard at the new place and planted the new flower bulbs. Plus, my side looked nice and neat while my father's looked terrible. Well...he doesn't exactly like gardening but this can be fixed.
- I ate an Oreo McFlurry. It was delicious.
:yay


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I caught one humoungous wave (it felt insane) and didn't do any of my coursework.

And spent like fricking god know how long on here. I'm in need of a serious attitude adjustment!

:b


----------



## LostPancake

^ I just want to say, I like reading about your surfing exploits - it must be dang cold up there though!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got female boxer of the year for my province! Gave the gayest speech ever, but whatevs lol


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

caflme said:


> My son's iTouch4 was run over in a dirt field an sat there through a rainstorm and being crushed into the mud... when we found it - screen cracked and totally scratched up and looking like crapp... it still came right on and worked upon being plugged into the charger.
> 
> Good Luck.


Oh my gosh, that's great to hear! Yeah, I googled it and saw all these stories about ipods getting put through washers (and sometimes dryers as well lol) and coming out okay, so I'm hopeful! Gonna go plug it in now, as a matter of fact.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## millenniumman75

I thought myself out of a panic attack.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Last night I was walking down the stairs in the metal club and some gal and her friends were on their way out. She looked at me and said, 'Dude, that's so hot..'

I then proceeded to smile.


----------



## AussiePea

Asked if I can go take photos of my sisters bf and his friends motocross riding tomorrow. They seem pretty excited to have me there getting shots. Also managed to sit outside with them and have a good convo, and hell they even game me the time of day to say a word or two.

**** this feeling sorry for myself feeling, it gets me nowhere.


----------



## odd_one_out

The online psychology research study in which I unsuccessfully participated yesterday had made me feel I was a stroppy, mentally ill and challenged aberration. I reframed it this morning and now understand it better. I realise now the study itself had upset me and it wasn't my fault. It had inadvertently addressed issues that deeply affected me on top of highlighting my cognitive weaknesses. 

On top of all that I didn't fit their boxes and assumptions, making me feel disregarded and invalid. I did well considering and think I did the right thing to point out their assumptions and study flaws. I just wish I didn't have to frequently stumble into situations in which I am required to educate psychology professionals in their own subject. :[


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out today and it's possible we'll hit 70 degrees for the first time this year. :yay


----------



## Melinda

I saw the cherry blossom trees outside my apartment complex in full bloom--finally.


----------



## caflme

In addition to getting an indoor baby kitten a few weeks ago... it seems now there is a baby kitten living under my garage. It is so cute (a grey calico with full-white eyeliner effect lol)... it comes out and sits where we can see it but is so wild... it runs back under if it thinks we will come toward it. Momma cat was laying there in my yard guarding, I think, yesterday and she was a beautiful long-haired black cat. I can't help it... I put food and water out by the edge of the bottom of the garage and sure enough ... she came out and chowed down (it easily could be male... not sure why I'm using 'she').


----------



## millenniumman75

My brother is helping me clean. That is awesome.


----------



## foe

I'm stuffed! Had a nice cook out at a family friend's house.


----------



## trendyfool

I don't feel depressed today. What.

Also, I'm about halfway done with this paper that's due tomorrow and is worth 15% of my grade. It's going really well!


----------



## Hello22

I checked my bank account - i have more money than i had expected (not much more, but still!)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I took a moment to ponder my own existence and I came up smiling.

Banana dance time :banana


----------



## Lachlan

woke up early and got up


----------



## laura024

Met someone new.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I uploaded my second music album finally. Now I'll spend the next week spamming the hell out of the net


----------



## LostProphet

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I took a moment to ponder my own existence and I came up smiling.
> 
> Banana dance time :banana


That's awesome :banana


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

My ipod still works after its full cycle through the wash! On a related note, I am super impressed with Apple!


----------



## MaddyRose

I took action and relieved guilt I've been holding onto a long time, and I'm starting a diet tomorrow...new beginnings!


----------



## caflme

Ready To Freak Out said:


> My ipod still works after its full cycle through the wash! On a related note, I am super impressed with Apple!


^yay... I was so hoping I would get to hear... 'the rest of the story' ... the happy ending. Congrats.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

caflme said:


> ^yay... I was so hoping I would get to hear... 'the rest of the story' ... the happy ending. Congrats.


Thanks ;o) Def made my day!


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## Melinda

caflme said:


> In addition to getting an indoor baby kitten a few weeks ago... it seems now there is a baby kitten living under my garage. It is so cute (a grey calico with full-white eyeliner effect lol)... it comes out and sits where we can see it but is so wild... it runs back under if it thinks we will come toward it. Momma cat was laying there in my yard guarding, I think, yesterday and she was a beautiful long-haired black cat. I can't help it... I put food and water out by the edge of the bottom of the garage and sure enough ... she came out and chowed down (it easily could be male... not sure why I'm using 'she').


This made me smile :b. Now if you ever decide to let your indoor kitten out (or if they find their way out on their own, which is equally likely in my experience) he/she will have a little playmate.

Today looks like a nice day outside, I managed to get to a good 8 hours of sleep finally, and I woke up to my boyfriend telling me that his family's cat who was having some pretty severe health issues is feeling much better today.


----------



## Hamster

foodie said:


> I think I might pass 3 of 4 of my classes when I thought I would fail all of them I still have an opportunity to pass the fourth clas I'll see how it goes...Im not really depressed anymore because school is going so so...I'm still depressed how bad im doing socially at work but I'm kinda happy for a bit Yay I may pass!!!


ya, i feel like i might fail one of my classes, but otherwise the last few weeks of school i tried every hour to dedicate my time to raising my grades. so i can now tell myself i tried my best (for the most part lol).

but something more positive...hmm....my cold's going away :yes


----------



## trendyfool

I wrote my big fat paper!!! I started it ahead of time, so it's pretty good. Got my packet with my draft and prewrite, and emailed it to my professor just in case something happens and I can't get to class. I feel so successful


----------



## cgj93

One of the world's biggest *******s just got shot up by seals team 6, awesome day today


----------



## LALoner

Osama bin Laden died.


----------



## Hello22

Bought ingredients to make a nice riscotto, this could end in disaster though..... :no

And then i'm going to take a walk on the prom after, go me!


----------



## layitontheline

I booked a hair appointment. In the past it would have made me nervous as hell and taken 15 minutes of rehearsing what I'd say, but I just took the phone and did it.

And I have a ****load of pot!!!! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I saw my best friend from childhood today. We were like brothers, but in the last 6 years when I moved away I didn't kept in touch that much. In the last 2 years when he moved to do college in my town I ignored him.

Strangely it was him who insisted like 3 times on the phone in the last week to see eachother. I'm going to a football game with him in about 2 days. wohoooo


----------



## GunnyHighway

I voted.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

GunnyHighway said:


> I voted.


It seems like a good thing now, but I think u will regret it 2-3 years later when the politicians will disappoint you, like they always do


----------



## foe

Just got back from my job orientation. It was 6 hours long, and there's Day 2 of it tomorrow. Definitely the longest orientation I've ever had.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I JUST TURNED IN MY TAKE-HOME FINAL!!! JUST A PRESENTATION TOMORROW ON MY HONORS THESIS AND NO MORE SCHOOL FOREVER!!! 

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## estse

Put the screens door up.


----------



## layitontheline

I went for a long walk and did some stairs.


----------



## Neutrino

LifeGoesOn said:


> I JUST TURNED IN MY TAKE-HOME FINAL!!! JUST A PRESENTATION TOMORROW ON MY HONORS THESIS AND NO MORE SCHOOL FOREVER!!!
> 
> :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


Sweet  Congrats!

I got an 85 on my math exam.


----------



## notna

Learned Coldplay - Green Eyes on the guitar FINALLY


----------



## Lachlan

woke up early again


----------



## Ambitious

I actully achieved all my goals for today :boogie


----------



## LostPancake

I actually asked my professor after class about doing a research project this summer, and wasn't nervous at all. 

I should have done this CBT years ago. If there was an icon for kicking yourself, I would put it here.


----------



## trendyfool

Went to lit class, turned in my essay, and had lunch with a classmate. Then went to therapy. Time for homework!!! Yayyyy for positive thinking!


----------



## trendyfool

lostpancake said:


> i actually asked my professor after class about doing a research project this summer, and wasn't nervous at all.
> 
> I should have done this cbt years ago. If there was an icon for kicking yourself, i would put it here.


<3 <3 <3 cbt


----------



## LifeGoesOn

okcancel said:


> Sweet  Congrats!
> 
> I got an 85 on my math exam.


Thanks  And congrats on your exam! :boogie


----------



## purplefruit

GunnyHighway said:


> I voted.


.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I saw my best friend from childhood today. We were like brothers, but in the last 6 years when I moved away I didn't kept in touch that much. In the last 2 years when he moved to do college in my town I ignored him.
> 
> Strangely it was him who insisted like 3 times on the phone in the last week to see eachother. I'm going to a football game with him in about 2 days. wohoooo


That's so awesome man. Good luck with it


----------



## nonso

I did really well on an interview and scored a job for the summer!


----------



## sas111

I finally got to eat after the water detox diet. :yay 
Broke it with a grapefruit. =]


----------



## sas111

nonso said:


> I did really well on an interview and scored a job for the summer!


Congrats!, you's lucky. =]


----------



## estse

I mowed the lawn and went to the dump.


----------



## Still Waters

Mercurochrome said:


> I mowed the lawn and went to the dump.


Well, I guess that's better than taking a .......er,nevermind.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I was able to sit through a whole inter-departmental meeting and keep my cool.

This is good :yes


----------



## Ambitious

Buzzed out we my mate for a bit and just flaked in the field and i was soo relaxed, we had tunes going and the sun was blasting


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Finally wrote my cover letter.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Honors thesis presentation went okay except I had to talk with a sore throat, but I don't care because I'M DONE WITH SCHOOL FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!!! FLYING OUT TO BOSTON TOMORROW FOR MY INTERVIEWS!!!

:banana

:boogie 

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie


----------



## Aphexfan

LifeGoesOn said:


> Honors thesis presentation went okay except I had to talk with a sore throat, but I don't care because I'M DONE WITH SCHOOL FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE!!! FLYING OUT TO BOSTON TOMORROW FOR MY INTERVIEWS!!!
> 
> :boogie
> 
> :banana
> 
> :boogie
> 
> :banana
> 
> :boogie
> 
> :banana
> 
> :boogie


 :fall :afr


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> :fall :afr


Sweetie why are you zcared?  Remember you're coming to Boston with me!!! :clap :boogie :kiss


----------



## Aphexfan

LifeGoesOn said:


> Sweetie why are you zcared?  Remember you're coming to Boston with me!!! :clap :boogie :kiss


All the dancing bananas scared me alittle bit :lol, aww are you here yet??? :b I wanna go now :cry :kiss


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> All the dancing bananas scared me alittle bit :lol, aww are you here yet??? :b I wanna go now :cry :kiss


No the evil bananas are zcary :evil Now that's zcary! :afr :hide We'll party in Boston after you're done with your last final tomorrow!!! :drunk :eyes :yes


----------



## rawrguy

Went out for a run today. Feels good man.


----------



## SilentWitness

Aphexfan said:


> All the dancing bananas scared me alittle bit :lol, aww are you here yet??? :b I wanna go now :cry :kiss





LifeGoesOn said:


> No the evil bananas are zcary :evil Now that's zcary! :afr :hide We'll party in Boston after you're done with your last final tomorrow!!! :drunk


You're both so cute, I love reading your comments.


----------



## theJdogg

Two things: I think I did really good in an interview for an intern position that would provide a tuition waiver, pay me money, provide experience for a future job, and count toward my practical hours in my grad school program. Win-win-win-win. It sounded like I pretty much got in, but I don't want to get my hopes up until I get the final confirmation.
I'm going on a motorcycle ride with some dude I met on a forum. I'm excited because my(few) friends don't ride so I end up doing a lot of solo rides. I hope I can keep up. His bike is smaller, but it is way more nimble than mine. Should be fun.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

D11 said:


> You're both so cute, I love reading your comments.


Aww thanks!  :squeeze I didn't know we were such a cute couple :lol That just made my day even better! :boogie I'm always worried that people here get annoyed when we take over threads like that... :hide :lol :b


----------



## J Dynamo

A held a long conversation with my construction teacher about Osama Bin Laden's death.
Very refreshing. Turned out I knew more about it than he did. Hm, would you look at that!


----------



## Melinda

Managed to cancel my credit after dealing with some identity theft troubles. One less thing to worry about now, and everything counts. I wish I didn't have to pay the balance...but I guess it could have been a hell of a lot worse.


----------



## Jessie203

Got accepted into computer systems techonlogy and also computer programming analyst programs.. im very happy to find my niche... dental i am good at but cpus have my heart.... a true nerd hehehe


----------



## watashi

People trying to talk to me for whatever reason is good, right?


----------



## Neutrino

Stayed home from school to sleep. Oh my goodness it was amazing.


----------



## gilt

I had a really good day at work today.


----------



## matty

I got invited to go see the whitecaps play. Will be going shortly.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I'M IN BOSTON!!! 

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

matty said:


> I got invited to go see the whitecaps play. Will be going shortly.


That's cool man. If all works out I'll head out there this summer & catch one of their games too while visiting my bro


----------



## tutliputli

I phoned my scary manager and told her I'd accepted another job elsewhere. I'm still shaking, but I _did_ it.


----------



## Delicate

Yayy I officially have a new job!! And they didn't mind too much about my jury duty conflicting with the start date. Phew I can stop stressing.



tutliputli said:


> I phoned my scary manager and told her I'd accepted another job elsewhere. I'm still shaking, but I _did_ it.


Well done! and congrats on the job! I hate calling managers and I agonised over quitting my last job because it's such an awkward converstaion so I feel your relief. Hopefully your new boss will be nicer .


----------



## tutliputli

Delicate said:


> Yayy I officially have a new job!! And they didn't mind too much about my jury duty conflicting with the start date. Phew I can stop stressing.
> 
> Well done! and congrats on the job! I hate calling managers and I agonised over quitting my last job because it's such an awkward converstaion so I feel your relief. Hopefully your new boss will be nicer .


Thank you! Yes, it is horribly awkward - I was so panicky and breathless I almost couldn't get my words out. Congratulations to you too!


----------



## Delicate

tutliputli said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is horribly awkward - I was so panicky and breathless I almost couldn't get my words out. Congratulations to you too!


 Aww that's a horrible feeling. At least it's out of the way now, you can focus on the new start . 
Thank you too!​


----------



## matty

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's cool man. If all works out I'll head out there this summer & catch one of their games too while visiting my bro


Well the standard of play was pretty average but it has a great atmosphere. I had a lot of fun.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I played football (soccer) with some of the guys from work. I suck*d hard but it was good old craic!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ran into a neighbour from our building that I had spoke with once briefly brushing some snow off my mom's car. I said hi again & he stopped to chat briefly about the weather with me. Simple but very pleasant


----------



## ImWeird

I think I passed the audition.


----------



## Lasair

got lots of study done.


----------



## Neutrino

Got a summer job  Imma be rich!


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Good things that happened today

1. First interview went really well, and they offered me the internship!!!

2. Second interview went pretty well I think, waiting to hear back from them.

3. Went to The Melting Pot and had cookies n' cream chocolate fondue - dark chocolate swirled with marshmallow cream, topped with Oreos cookie crumbs. To dip: strawberries, bananas, brownies, rice krispies, cheesecake, and pound cake. :nw

4. He replied to my e-mail! :b

5. Saw the place I'll be living in for this summer! 

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## Hello22

One of the guys at work complimented me today at work! But i know he only meant it in a platonic way, as he is married with kids, and we just have a laugh at work. Still though, a compliment is a compliment! 

In other news, i got invited to a going away party at work - one of the guys at work is heading to california for 3 months, for work reasons (our company bought another company in california and we're going to build the product in our facility soon! ) Really wish i was allowed to go, but i'm not a permanent employee, so i couldn't apply for it 

Ah well at least i still have a good ol job here!


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Still got to watch "Nikita" on the TV in my hotel room! STILL haven't missed a single episode this season! :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## laura024

I completed my sophomore year.


----------



## Rocklee96

I actually understood something in Algebra class.


----------



## atticusfinch

survived the first week _(but still a little hesitant)_. also, my TA is awesome.


----------



## trendyfool

It's my eighteenth birthday tomorrow


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ Happy Birthday! 

I is done with all my interviews!!! 

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ :clap :high5


----------



## Monroee

I'm sick so maybe I can convince my mom to get Japanese food tonight. Woot!


----------



## kesker

I slept four hours straight for the first time this year.


----------



## zomgz

I helped my mom with the kitchen and got to know a friend a little better. Wow it's pretty bad that I'm having trouble thinking of anything.


----------



## trendyfool

seven wall posts wishing me happy birthday, and it's only 10:30 a.m.!

I'm such a dork.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

I received my certificate today. For passing My English Literacy Level 1. Well done me. Now I have to do Level 2 , hmm.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I haz chocolate fondue again!!! FONDUE CRAZE!!! 

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## foe

The pretty young woman I have a crush on at work has talked to me everytime I've worked together so far this week.


----------



## Neutrino

Going to a friend's house tonight for a sleep over for the first time in ages  and then tomorrow we're going on a long bike ride/roller blade expedition with two or three other people.... Should be fun. Now I don't have to clean the house 

I am nervous, yet excited.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

My boss told me a _really_ filthy joke.

I'll laugh at pretty much anything, but that was gas


----------



## LostPancake

Last final done for 9 more days. I'm going to spend the time working on some research ideas, and getting ready for the job search. And drinking and watching movies - I just joined Netflix again. 

I have these moments of optimism that I can actually do this, somehow. The rest of the time, eh...


----------



## MojoCrunch

I actually had a very nice quiet reading time. And I love sunsets right after a good rainshower. I'm looking at it right now. It's gorgeous outside.


----------



## purplefruit

My cousin texted me  we haven't talked much in the last while and honestly i blew up/vented at her back in january because my sa felt out of control and i didn't know where to turn. she didn't take it well. and come to think of it i also blew up at her a couple months previous to that. yeah... i need help. anyway. the funny thing is that i was gonna post on her wall today.

also i got an email from one of my meetup people...i sent her a long reply

and sent an email to check in on my friend who is teaching in south korea.


----------



## Rocklee96

I went to the comic book store after school and bought a new Deadpool comic today.


----------



## Ape in space

A dude groped my balls.

Wait, that was my doctor's appointment. :teeth

It's a positive thing because I actually managed to get myself to go to the doctor to get this done.


----------



## Atticus

A co-worker had a baby, and we all walked around with big stupid grins on our faces all day. Best day at work in forever.


----------



## alte

Packed most of my stuff in preparation for the move in a few weeks. I am going to miss this place.


----------



## cgj93

I stayed awake all night. Good thinking space because the whole world had shut the **** up.


----------



## Neptunus

Gods willing, today (erm, yesterday) was better than most!


----------



## deelishuss

i logged on to this site after...a year??? i even offered some positive advice instead of dwelling on negatives


----------



## caflme

Well it's not today but , there was the client of mine Thursday. She was a woman in her early 30s... really nice... in tears... she'd found out that she was HIV+ and she was a single mom to an 18 yr old girl... who is in h.s. still and in with the wrong crowd... her ex-husband is really harassing her and being awful. She was in tears in my office.

I fortunately had the time to talk with her for an hour and a half... I just let her talk... she really just needed someone to talk to... I connected with her alot and shared some of my past with her and it seemed to really make her relax and open up. It looks like I will be able to help her get her non-HIV related meds (the local Health Dept is getting her those meds). I am going to be able to facilitate her getting food boxes and clothes and was able to help her get her power bill paid as she was fired for missing too much work due to doctor appts. I was able to hook her up with 12 wks of anger-mgmt counseling for her daughter and her as well as getting to talk to her about a restraining order for her ex-husband. By the time she left we had made a really good plan and she seemed more relaxed and in control.

I so totally love my job... the only down side was that I had to go to the mat with co-workers and my boss over her past and her mistakes and about helping her... but I won and was able to put them all off and justify my position.

It's amazing how I can fight like that and be outspoken for others, for those who can't fight for themselves... but so often I have a hard time speaking for myself. I'm getting so much better at it... but it's like I have to get really mad or frustrated before I can say stuff. I always end up doing it by email. Written is so much easier for me than spoken.


----------



## Neutrino

My butt hurts, I can barely walk, I'm cold and tired as hell...

It's great. I was with people for the first weekend in forever (went on a long bike ride this morning, slept at a friend's house last night....double social!), and although it wasn't the best time ever and I probably won't do it again for a looong time, I still feel good about it. I could have said no thanks and made up some excuse, but I sucked it up and actually had a decent time. 

Probably cause there were no parties...

OH! and last night when I was with my friend, my face didn't turn red like it usually does  
Maybe because it was just us, like old times. Not at school where others are around. 

Now I must rest.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my final bit of pay from my last short lived job experience today, I wasn't expecting it for another week. It won't last long but for the moment I'm not completely broke


----------



## trendyfool

I spent a lovely afternoon with my friend on the beach. We saw a double rainbow.


----------



## odd_one_out

The only good thing that happened was I found out through family that an old classmate I used to take French with now has a language degree focusing on French and Spanish. This person wouldn't pay attention in class - just like the rest - and once threw food at the teacher, but then followed my nerdy example and wanted to be good at the subject and used me as teacher. Makes me wonder.


----------



## alte

License approved. The secretary at the school was warning me it wouldn't be approved for atleast a few more weeks and by that time it would bcome too late to start training on time.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I went to an OA meeting. I'm hoping to finally get my binging under control. Before I get diabetes or something lol


----------



## odd_one_out

Managed to get through dinner with people well enough. Have been looking at a loved one this evening and that's always pleasant (despite mixed in with loss) and I kept catching my friend glancing at me so after a while enquired why. She kept saying I looked so calm and nice looking, and so chilled out.


----------



## foe

The Lakers getting swept made my weekend. :yay


----------



## laura024

My grades weren't posted yet. Heart attack stalled.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got e-mails back from some would be employers and it's lookin' good!!


----------



## LeftyFretz

Hung out with an old buddy I haven't seen in forever from high school. Same old crap. It was alright I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I didn't bail on seeing Thor with my old high school friends who I've not seen in years. I didn't have much to say but they were all there smiling & saying I need to come round more often


----------



## layitontheline

^ That is great. I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## theJdogg

Not today's news, but still pretty exciting. I got an intern position next year. It's pretty exciting. It will cover tuition+give me practical experience that I can use in my job hunt+intern hours towards my MA+pay me an hourly wage. No student loans next year for me. I'm kind of nervous because it will add a whole new set of obstacles, but I know I'm up for it.


----------



## steelmyhead

I threw out that carton of disgusting chocolate ice cream I've been keeping in my freezer. The thought of it melting in a dumpster somewhere makes me sad, but it had to be done.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I stopped moping around and feeling sorry for myself and got up and decided that today, I'm going to live instead of dying again, like I do everyday.

I. am. going. to. live!


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend found out how ill I felt while calling and virtually forced me to put a fan on. About 5 minutes after doing so, the nausea not only subsided but I developed an appetite.


----------



## odd_one_out

I managed to cook and have dinner. Afterwards I felt something moving around my collar bone and took a look but saw nothing. I could sense something wasn't right. I felt it again and it made me jump, annoying my friend. I pulled my t-shirt up and made her look for me. After a while she flicked it off me, admitting I'd been right. Not only was I proved not delusional but she then flinched in the same way a few mins later and it turned out to be nothing.


----------



## Neutrino

I'm so sweaty  I was really nervous to call someone, but it wasn't so bad once I did it, even though I was sweating the whole time. hehe. So proud of myself


----------



## LostPancake

These meds must be working, because I'm starting to realize how close to mania I've been my whole life. It was like a shoddy defense against depression. It feels like slowly coming down to reality.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Just found out I got an A on my final! :yay Which means I'll probably get an A in the class! 
:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## Ape in space

max4225 said:


> I gave a cute blonde girl some chocolate and then she kissed me.


  

Okay, this is very important: Do you think this technique could be extrapolated to other girls?


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I got off my *** and worked out, and did a little run!


----------



## LostProphet

I went grocery shopping and I washed my dirty *** car.


----------



## caflme

I got to sleep an extra 45 mins after staying up way too late last night... way too late. I heard my son rustling about in the kitchen getting his own breakfast and so I knew he was getting ready for school and I didn't need to be up to wake him and encourage him to keep moving. Now I just hope this headache goes away... it may when I take a shower.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I got up and went for a run, then had a healthy breakfast. Now on my way to school, which I haven't missed a day of yet this spring! I am ALL kinds of on the ball today!!!


----------



## djkghigh

i ate an apple


----------



## Ambitious

I went to my counselling and didnt take a Xanax :clap That was a biggie for me!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Can I have the one you didn't take?

____________________________


The swell is finally changing direction and it looks like there could be some surf on in an hour or so!

Also I've got a presentation tomorrow and I'm wierdly looking forward to being scared and overcoming it.


----------



## Ambitious

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^Can I have the one you didn't take?


Bahaha sorry need it for tomorrow!! Seriously, i do!



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Also I've got a presentation tomorrow and I'm wierdly looking forward to being scared and overcoming it.


Thats the spirit my man!


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I officially got an A in my class! :banana


----------



## odd_one_out

On a walk today I was brave enough to look at people directly, out of curiosity. I wear sunglasses and can't usually look directly at them but could this time. Walking by a group sitting outside a pub, I felt like they were taking the mick. I looked directly at one only to find blue eyes gazing into my covered ones. I didn't look away. I couldn't read what was going on but it didn't feel positive. Similar happened outside another pub. I started wondering if I looked extra queer today and all sorts but in the end realised it didn't affect me anywhere near as much as in the past.



LaRibbon said:


> I saw a very good Dr today.


That's good to read.


----------



## caflme

^that is so awesome... made my day to read this.

Just leaving work - headed home... exhauting but great day here.


----------



## Aphexfan

Just wrote up 25 pages


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> Just wrote up 25 pages


:eek

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana

:high5


----------



## Your Crazy

I told some stupid ***** off at work today. I really think my patience has reached it's limit with the customers at my job.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

My Norwegian friend finally replied with a REALLY long message on facebook... that just made my day! :banana I love Scandinavians... :mushy :love2 :lol

P.S. Then he sent another message saying he missed having me around! And that he's gonna try to come to the States to visit someday since I'm going to Scandinavia. Aww... :mushy


----------



## Neutrino

I'm happy and laughy


----------



## AshCash

I realized that I'm worth treating my SA and depression. And I'm going to make that happen.


----------



## highness

today , lecture was funny


----------



## rizedieb

I aced a job interview for the very first time in my life (my other jobs were assigned by temp agencies for which I did not require to do an interview), just got a call that my application has been accepted!  I am overjoyed!!


----------



## RockIt

My son graduated preschool this morning!!! Nice job, little guy!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ Nice 

_________________

I was pulling out of a carpark and a car stopped to let me onto the road, it was full of young ladies and they all waved at me









edit: I hope they weren't just taking the mick, grrr it irritates me that I think like this..


----------



## shadowmask

Got my car back and running, which is awesome.

The bill is $1576, which is not so awesome. But at least I'm not imprisoned in this house anymore.


----------



## layitontheline

I booked my flight to Toronto.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I didn't ramble in class today, so felt way less anxious. Then came home and had a healthy lunch. Booyah.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just filled out one of the application forms I'll be taking in soon


----------



## JayDontCareEh

shadowmask said:


> Got my car back and running, which is awesome.
> 
> The bill is *$1576,* which is not so awesome. But at least I'm not imprisoned in this house anymore.


Wow, that sucks. Was it the transmission?

I have a _huge_ fear of this... (Or of anything that ends up costing me $1500 for that matter.)


----------



## caflme

I pushed through my general negativity and malaise this morning and things got better. I was left alone to work in my office alone without interruptions on several of my clients files and got all but 2 finished. I won a battle with a drug company's prescription assistance program to the benefit of one of my clients they'd been denying. I straightened out a lady at the local health department regarding how my program works and how if I heard she was discriminating against people with HIV again I would report her... she backed down. I was able to comfort a woman whose husband had died the night before as she was donating his supplies and equipment to my program. All of this helped vastly to improve my attitude from this morning. I don't know what I would do without my job... between it and my son.... it helps me to stay sane.


----------



## shadowmask

JayDontCareEh said:


> Wow, that sucks. Was it the transmission?
> 
> I have a _huge_ fear of this... (Or of anything that ends up costing me $1500 for that matter.)


No, a rod threw out. I had to get the entire engine replaced. That $1500 is just for the installation, I found the replacement motor for $300.

Naturally he tacked on a bunch of extra **** I could have done myself, replacing the coolant, changing the oil, etc, plus charging a hundred bucks or so just to tow it.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

shadowmask said:


> No, a rod threw out. I had to get the entire engine replaced. That $1500 is just for the installation, I found the replacement motor for $300.
> 
> Naturally he tacked on a bunch of extra **** I could have done myself, replacing the coolant, changing the oil, etc, plus charging a hundred bucks or so just to tow it.


So frustrating, eh. This is why I take an interest in cars now.(don't have the money or time to play the victim)


----------



## Lasair

I can be useful to other people and I rock at anatomy - my class mates told me to give the next years first years grinds in anatomy after I thought them what I knew!


----------



## makavelithedon

The girl I don't remember from Saturday night (cos I was drunk) messaged me....
She's fit....


----------



## ShyFX

I made the most ballinest dinner for myself and then watched the Celtics & Heat game. It was a great game. I love when it comes to the playoffs and the home crowd is just going crazy. I turn up the volume and it feels like I'm in the arena.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

caflme said:


> I pushed through my general negativity and malaise this morning and things got better. I was left alone to work in my office alone without interruptions on several of my clients files and got all but 2 finished. I won a battle with a drug company's prescription assistance program to the benefit of one of my clients they'd been denying. I straightened out a lady at the local health department regarding how my program works and how if I heard she was discriminating against people with HIV again I would report her... she backed down. I was able to comfort a woman whose husband had died the night before as she was donating his supplies and equipment to my program. All of this helped vastly to improve my attitude from this morning. I don't know what I would do without my job... between it and my son.... it helps me to stay sane.


Holy...if I'd accomplished all the things that you just described, I'd feel very good about myself! You have a very meaningful career!


----------



## mike285

I'm pretty sure I aced a final that I took today.


----------



## Melinda

^ Good for you! 

I was so tired this afternoon, and went to work thinking that it was going to be terrible but actually it went well and I left in better spirits than I entered with.


----------



## Neptunus

Patients were happy with my care.


----------



## Aphexfan

Grades got posted and my anthopology teacher bumpd my grade to a B!!!!!!!! :yay :boogie heart attack avoided :duck lol


----------



## caflme

It feels good to get thoroughly pissed off now and then... lets all the frustration about **** out of the system.... people can really f-ing suck.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I walked to the bank this morning, the weather is grande


----------



## LifeGoesOn

So I finally heard back from the head of the English Department, and he decided to give me a B+ on my thesis which means I'll still be graduating with honors!!! It turns out my thesis advisor, the one I'm really close with, suggested an A or A- whereas my second reader was the one who suggested no higher than a B-. I feel pretty stupid for choosing her as my second reader now. :doh But he read my thesis yesterday and said a B+ seems like a fair grade, which is also all I need to get honors in English!!!

I feel so much better knowing it wasn't my thesis advisor who gave me the lower grade... she's the only professor I've gotten close with and I would've been really hurt if she had given me the lower grade. 

I'M GRADUATING WITH HONORS IN ENGLISH!!! YEAH B*TCHES YYEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana


----------



## miminka

Yesterday I was talking with a girl in my anthropology class (she's quite the popular, party-girl) about our experiences with anxiety and depression. And she said she respected "people like me". People who seemed to "really think about the world" and who respected themselves... people who didn't put mass amounts of effort into their physical appearance. That I had goals, I wanted to "get into art or linguistics" and not just get caught up in the gossip and high school drama. It was really nice to hear... that someone I don't even know very well whom I consider myself vastly different to respects me. Made my day.

Today, wore a very comfortable dress, made some succinct points about my distain towards the death penalty that people agreed with. Did relatively well on a math test, watched my favourite scene from _Loves of a Blonde_ when I went home for lunch, and was able to talk briefly with a guy whom I have a bit of a crush on.

For the past few months, though I have my ups and downs, I've been on a whole feeling more like a person, like I have a place in the world. I feel like I'm experiencing life viscerally instead of just avoiding everything, feeling detached. Though there are scenarios where I feel anxiety, I think my anxiety level has gone down. I can make eye contact with people, I can ask them questions, I can approach them and initiate a conversation. I can respond to them without having to write down and dissect the entire interaction afterwards. I don't obsessively analyze interactions, nor do they replay in my mind ad nauseum.

And in keeping with this, I am also on this site substantially less. I find this a petri dish of negativity for the most part; which is understandable. The negative attitudes towards women, primarily. I just want to move forward in my life, and find the strength to be a part of the world.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sent out 2 online job applications & called a manager at a store I want to apply at in person to see if they are hiring


----------



## layitontheline

I went to Bath & Body Works and bought some lovely scented lotions. Mmmm.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I followed my diet for the third day in a row, and managed to fit in an hour workout. AND I grew some balls and returned my nutritionist's call today and confessed my minor derailment *ahem* from the plan. Back on the ball!


----------



## Melinda

Went on a mostly successful (and much needed) shopping trip. 

I'm starting to feel motivated again. I hope it lasts...


----------



## Still Waters

My son just texted to say he was formally invited to join the National Honor Society!!!!!! 
Also,I have made the last payment for a big trip my son will go on this summer-couldn't afford it last year but was determined I WOULD scrimp and save so he could go this year-it's just about killed me,but I've done it!!!! Makes me soooo happy when good things happen for my kids,I'd rather one really good thing happen for them than 100 good things for me! NATIONAL HONOR SOCIETY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matty

I need to get away, thinking of a trip to Whistler this weekend.


----------



## foe

Got my first paycheck in 18 months. Damn, it feels good to have some money.

I'm a disappointed that the government taking $70 out of my pay though. Stupid taxes!!!!!


----------



## jtb3485

I rode the exercise bike for 22 1/2 minutes today. I've been getting on the bike 4 days a week lately and doing a little over 20 minutes each time. I'm very much overweight so this takes quite a bit of effort. The other 3 days of the week are long work days for me so it's difficult to find the time or the energy to ride on those days. But at least this is a start! :clap


----------



## GreenSheep

I went to the park with my dogs!


----------



## caflme

I got a PM from someone very important and responded... and I finally responded to a friend's email that I'd been stuck with for awhile. This made me morning happy.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Woke up in a good mood.


----------



## layitontheline

I bought a dress to wear to two weddings coming up. It's conservative and simple. I hope I can make it work.


----------



## laura024

Saw my sister graduate college.


----------



## trendyfool

i went to a coffee shop with my brother, had a lot of anxiety but decided to come anyway. then i saw a girl from my friend's apartment. she came over and talked to me, and i don't know her too well but we had a good conversation and i didn't even feel that nervous


----------



## Gorillaz

Went job hunting today. Talked to manager at Chapters for a bit so hopefully I'll have some luck there.


----------



## Neptunus

I survived another continuing education seminar for my job. Even stayed for the one hour lunch!


----------



## rfiguero

i had a delicious lunch


----------



## kosherpiggy

I went to six flags with my cousin and her friend and her friend's boyfriend.
And i saw this kid that looked exactly like James Van Der Beek on the Batman ride LOL.


----------



## caflme

Took my son fishing today... pictures are in the album.


----------



## Stilla

I had a super-awesome-great time last night.
Best night this year so far.

Also tried s'mores for the first time. Delicious.


----------



## caflme

My son woke me up early with a hot cup of coffee he'd made for me and it smelled so good... what a nice way to wake up... it always reminds me of being married to wake up to the smell of coffee already made... I rarely ever get spoiled like that.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

caflme said:


> My son woke me up early with a hot cup of coffee he'd made for me and it smelled so good... what a nice way to wake up... it always reminds me of being married to wake up to the smell of coffee already made... I rarely ever get spoiled like that.


 that is pretty awesome- Kudos for good raising I say!

Today I started my A-level politics revision, and it is going really well so I have that great (and rare) sense of achievement and sweet sweet optimism. I do really love the feeling of genuine optimism. :yes


----------



## osasmyguy

I had an awesome time in the presence of the Lord.Good decision to go to church today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I walked to London Drugs this morning & bought the printer ink that I needed


----------



## laura024

He e-mailed me back. <3


----------



## caflme

Just got back from the trip to take my son fishing... he had fun... caught a few fish... and the weather was way better than I expected (windy and dry and cool)... we had a picnic at a covered picnic area where he was fishing. I taught him -again- how to put a worm on the hook so it wouldn't come off and cut the bait fish up for him that he caught. A kid from his school showed up that was a grade younger and said, "wow, your mom is kool... she brings you fishing and she even knows how to cut bait, touch worms and bait the hook - you're lucky." I got a quick look and a pretty genuine smile and a nod from my son... it made my day.:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## RyanAdams

Some woman said I was really good looking. Sure she was in her 60s or 70s and wore glasses, but I'll take whatever compliment on my looks I can get. :lol


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

I went for a walk in the rain and it was brilliant. No one about, just me and nature.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Glad you had fun with your son at the beach caflme! 

Today I won $15 off of a $10 scratch off. Not much, but better than nothing. I'm ecstatic that I won SOMETHING. And I'm even happier than I just tucked my winnings away and didn't squander it. Lottery is something I only play every couple of months.

Though the weather is still rather crappy, I'm not as depressed as I was yesterday. Actually feeling quite well. However, my hair doesn't want to calm down.


----------



## trendyfool

had a great time with my friend aly, and got an ipod last night


----------



## PandaGirl

I've been so worried about my grades, and I've been really afraid to check them because I had this dreading feeling that I was going to have to repeat a class and worry about summer courses and money...

I got the grade I was the most worried about, and I passed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy :'D!! I can't believe I actually passed that class. Its such a relief. I've been fighting all semester for grades and responses from my teacher, and I'm just so happy its done with and I passed. 

*phew*


----------



## Demerzel

I was able to smile for once at the drive-thru window


----------



## caflme

This morning it would be the letter U


----------



## valenteeen

Taking a piss this morning was relieving. Definitely feeling unburdened.


----------



## PandaGirl

I shook out all my nerves and talked to my boss. Now I have a little project to work on!  Hopefully I'll be able to renew my Celexa finally. Today feels like the type of day where I can actually get my life back on track.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I managed to avoid my boss for about six hours today. Then I went surfing.

Ahhhhh I love that feeling when you've just gotten away with something!


----------



## BetaBoy90

I had a really good session of drumming today, go me


----------



## LeftyFretz

Walked out of work today without quitting.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Reading some of the funny stuff in this thread. :lol


----------



## theJdogg

Got all my email accounts on my IPOD and some to my mac mail. Some were pretty damn hard to figure out the right combo of passwords, servers, names,etc. I also ordered a book that I think I will have to use next semester early so I can read ahead a little bit. 
Last week, I went to my dad's cabin on my motorcycle to hike, shoot some new guns, and generally act like a *******(I'm a hippie with some inner *******.). It was a blast. I rode across flooded over sections of the road and slipped a bunch on the muddy sections(No wrecks) I only wish I had a girlfriend or an adventurous friend to join me on my trips in the boonies.


----------



## skygazer

nice weather
bought a ninja scarf on sale
I'm having double chocolate fudge ice cream right now


----------



## PandaGirl

I got my Celexa refilled today :3


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I went to Sunflower Market and managed to get in and out without wishing for a cattle prod.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Won $25 bucks today and deposited the twenty in the bank. Felt good. I hope this continues (probably won't). It still made me feel good.


----------



## tutliputli

When I got home from work, I found that my housemate had bought roses and put them in vases in the kitchen and lounge. Cheered me up after my crummy day.


----------



## QueenEnna

My math teacher agreed to raise my test grade from a 76 to a 77 because 77 is my lucky number!


----------



## odd_one_out

I figured out the key to why my analysis wasn't working. It's delayed me nearly 2 weeks and it was such a small thing. I just input the incorrect value for the area each time. Agh. But it's such a relief to know the method's likely to work and I can progress.


----------



## layitontheline

Laid in the sunshine. The light breeze prevented me from getting too warm. It was peace.


----------



## caflme

^^ I'm happy to hear that.

My son called me right when he got home from school like he's supposed to (@2:10)... then called at 3:10 to tell me he'd unloaded the dishwasher, sorted the laundry so I could start it when I get home and watered the garden (he picked the first green bell pepper yay). He was in a happy mood and that made me happy.

My boss sent me home with two dozen donuts for him to share with his neighborhood friends... he was psyched and off he went to their house to pig out on sugar carbs lol.

Now I get some quiet time... work was crazy hectic but better as I was able to still get a LOT done since the day and the busyness flowed well in stages. I was asked to bring coleslaw to the agency meeting on Friday. No problem... I may even shred up some cabbage and make it homemade instead of buying it.

My son had his first karate lesson last night and it went great... tomorrow is his second and he really is excited ... the instructors are very good with him and seem to like him so far and it's mutual. 

It was a good day other than a really bothersome, annoying and rude call from one of my siblings who accused me of neglecting our father. I was ticked off about it... judgmental b****** - but finally let it go and realized it was his own guilt talking.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got boxer of the year from my city's Combative Sports Commission, and even though my little speech was a little weirdly serious compared to everyone else's - they were all super funny - I didn't stumble or stutter, and I only shook and sweated a little! And I finally told my parents how much everything they do means to me, which felt really good. Solid day. *self high-five*


----------



## Tess4u

Was able to make it out my house no excuses!:3
I got laid.
I had a very pleasant non anxious walk home


----------



## Kiwong

I ran a half marathon, and did much better than expected


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out today! :yay


----------



## Deathinmusic

I just sent a bunch of emails to a bunch of psychotherapists asking if they are taking any new customers. That may not sound like much but for me it's something huge. I have been like paralyzed for a long time. Completely hopeless, unmotivated, stagnant. I feel like that glimmer of hope is back. At least right now. I want to start working on this. I can't waste my entire life. I will feel happiness again (or die trying lol).


----------



## layitontheline

I volunteered at the animal shelter. So much kitty love :heart And on my way home I went through a drive-thru which normally terrifies me. I was awkward and she kept asking me to repeat, but that's okay. At least I got me a frappuccino :]


----------



## mrbojangles

layitontheline said:


> I volunteered at the animal shelter. So much kitty love :heart And on my way home I went through a drive-thru which normally terrifies me. I was awkward and she kept asking me to repeat, but that's okay. At least I got me a frappuccino :]


That's so cool, good job. I was going to do that to pass the time when I was unemployed. I bet you're probably thinking of taking some of those cats home with you :lol


----------



## trendyfool

I played frisbee with my friend in a crowded park on a sunny day. doesn't sound like much but for me it was really good. I get self-conscious playing sports in front of people, but I was able to push through that and have fun. Despite my anxiety being a little high 

I also ate incredibly good ice cream. chocolate and strawberry-rhubarb!


----------



## layitontheline

mrbojangles said:


> That's so cool, good job. I was going to do that to pass the time when I was unemployed. I bet you're probably thinking of taking some of those cats home with you :lol


Thanks! You should still do that sometime if you enjoy being around animals. They heal me :yes And yeah, I thought of sneaking a kitten home tonight, heh.


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out again today and my dad is coming over to visit.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Got my brand new Ipod! It's so beautiful! I'm so happy! I feel like nothing can squash my day because of this little purple Ipod! :yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## trendyfool

went to class despite my head feeling like it's full of fog. talked to someone despite bad anxiety.


----------



## Ambitious

I was ment to go to yoga but me and my mate was late (hey that rhymes!). So we were like "hmmm what can we do?"...we ended up roller-blading for an hour and it was great craic!!! Cant wait to do it again!!!


----------



## odd_one_out

Didn't go nuts, completed lots of work, ate properly, and managed the long walk.


----------



## alte

Met a person today who is just so incredibly happy by nature, he is always laughing and talking. Is he manic? was the first thing that popped in my head. At any rate, he would be a good friend to have.


----------



## Ambitious

alte said:


> Met a person today who is just so incredibly happy by nature, he is always laughing and talking. Is he manic? was the first thing that popped in my head. At any rate, he would be a good friend to have.


Whoo, keep in contact with him. He sounds like he is good for you


----------



## alte

Ambitious said:


> Whoo, keep in contact with him. He sounds like he is good for you


I would have liked to but it is not possible since I met him at work today and I am moving away tomorrow. Oh well.. inspite of the short time, he def. had a positive impact on me/my approach towards life.


----------



## Ambitious

alte said:


> I would have liked to but it is not possible since I met him at work today and I am moving away tomorrow. Oh well.. inspite of the short time, he def. had a positive impact on me/my approach towards life.


Good! Im really glad. I have a friend who completely enjoys every minute of life and she is an inspiration to me. She makes me do things i would never think of doing. Like today i went roller-blading with her, cmon i havnt been on those things since i was 10, shes of her head!!! She makes me push myself.

I think if you can take his encounter on board and work with it thats really good for you...


----------



## caflme

Wow it was a long day... I had a really good day though.

I even went grocery shopping without assistance and bought $150 of food and earned a reward credit of 55cents/per gallon off of up to 20 gallons of gas... which is really expensive for here so it will help a lot. 

A few weeks ago I bought (3) five gallon gas cans so that I can take advantage of the whole 20 gallons as my car usually doesn't need more than 8 at any one time as I don't let it get very low and it's a 12 gallon tank (maxed full).

Last month it was up to $3.85/gallon and I was happy to only pay $3.30/gallon. Now gas prices here are $3.92. If I buy more groceries before the end of the month I can earn even more cents off per gallon. Best part is I don't have to buy stuff I wouldn't normally buy... it will all be used.

Now to make supper... baked stuffed salmon (stuffed with a seafood stuffing), baby roasting potatoes and corn on the cob. 

I even got caught up on laundry last night and this morning before my son's graduation - whoo hooo.




P.S. really glad another special someone here had a good day as well...


----------



## MojoCrunch

It seems like everyone had a great day today! That's also another good thing that happened today. Congrats, everyone!


----------



## steelmyhead

The weather was nice today.


----------



## Gorillaz

Had a nice talk with my sister. First time I've called since she moved.


----------



## trendyfool

i somehow feel decent right now! despite not having seen any friends today. I went to both my classes and therapy and spent about 10 hours out of my house, which is a lot for me. w00t!


----------



## trendyfool

I am definitely having a birthday party next weekend. this is the first party I've ever planned and I'm majorly pumped.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I made my ex-girlfriend promise to stay out of my life from now on, even though she "needed" me tonight...I won't be used anymore. I have mixed feelings about it but I know long-term, it's a good thing that happened.


----------



## Bbpuff

I completed my homework, finished 3 missing assignments in art, and finished a book I've been reading for class, and completed the summary for it..  Now all I need to do is my Math, but I'm to lazy atm x)


----------



## caflme

About to get ready and go to work.... big meeting today... it's potluck... I'm taking the iced tea. I feel good... have a kitty sleeping on my lap purring away... that's always comforting. My son is off to his last day of school... he will bring home his report card today. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Aphexfan

Got a 500 check :boogie :nw


----------



## odd_one_out

I showed Mary my profile information here and she really liked it.


----------



## viv

I finished two of my late papers, and it's beautiful outside! Leaves and blossoms are starting to grow on the trees, and it's 25C outside and partially cloudy! It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Had an easy day at work, saw my doc, got a haircut, and took my dogs to the dog park. Good day.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Aphexfan said:


> Got a 500 check :boogie :nw


LUCKY!

Just finished mowing the lawn after fixing the mower. Glad that's done with. Now back to studying.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> I showed Mary my profile information here and she really liked it.


^nice... what prompted that... or just a whim?


----------



## Neptunus

I discovered that I went down another dress size!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :yay Take that Paxil!!!! 

Also, my computer got fixed. Oh, computer, how I missed thee!!!!! :squeeze


----------



## Sunshine009

Saw a full arc, ground-to-ground, double rainbow.


----------



## viv

I guy at the pub said, "Hey, you're cute" to me. I never get hit on. Maybe I should get out more often....


----------



## odd_one_out

caflme said:


> ^nice... what prompted that... or just a whim?


A whim. But aren't whims prompted by something? I guess it was prompted by lack of feedback on it the last 2 years and I was curious.


----------



## Melinda

Sunshine009 said:


> Saw a full arc, ground-to-ground, double rainbow.


That's awesome.

I talked to an old friend of mine via skype today. In retrospect I'm not sure if she was drunk or not, but it was good to hear from her still.

And this morning I beat a video game that I had been playing off and on for a couple of weeks. It was very satisfying.


----------



## Lasair

I was told at work today that I always create a calm atmosphere and that they like when I am on night duty as things seem to run more smooth in the morning - Made me happy


----------



## matty

Someone won a jersey, then sold a jersey, then got the waitresses phone number. Pretty decent night


----------



## sully20

Woke up with a sweet voicemail message. I guess it's nice to know someone in this world still realizes I exist.


----------



## Cyrus

I shook a mans hand


----------



## BetaBoy90

*Currently* I LOVE living!


----------



## atticusfinch

i found out that this is on sale. i must make a run for it, Gump style. And if someone decides to take the last one, black/white - i'm sorry, but i would really have to mug her (or him) for it. you don't understand - i've been patiently waiting and twiddling my thumbs since last fall for this to go down.

_(though, too bad it isn't fall or winter anymore. i guess i'll just get a head start on my prep?)_


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ stylish  I should probably go clothes shopping again since I haven't done that in over a year.

Finally finished mowing the lawn and fixing stuff around the house. My laziness might actually start subsiding.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Had the beach to myself for the last two hours of daylight. 

Surf was small, but I'm happy with how I'm progressing on the new board. I think I might even be in love with it a little bit..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had some good carrot cake


----------



## Still Waters

Made a big pot of Jambalaya - full of smoked sausage and large juicy shrimp. Good and Spicy!!


----------



## purplefruit

Still Waters said:


> Made a big pot of Jambalaya - full of smoked sausage and large juicy shrimp. Good and Spicy!!


Yum :yes

This week overall has been pretty good. on friday I was unexpectedly notified that two more people would be sharing my workspace - a summer student (new grad) as well as my replacement who is taking over my job as of May 30th.. the latter i know quite well, but still i was extremely nervous to be around people...but i think it turned out alright. i was responsible for training the student and i think it went well. she's cool and we've both graduated recently so we had something in common to chat about. and on thursday i went and picked up my work/holiday visa for the UK, booked the flight right then, did the hostel yesterday 

hoping for the trend to continue upward


----------



## laura024

My sister helped prevent me from getting lost.


----------



## Delicate

The world didn't end today as far as I'm aware, I hope that keeps up .


----------



## LostProphet

I deleted my ex from my phone, facebook and MSN. Time to move on for real now.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

My brother was kind enough to let me borrow his computer!


----------



## caflme

Still Waters said:


> Made a big pot of Jambalaya - full of smoked sausage and large juicy shrimp. Good and Spicy!!


Double YUM!!!!.... I WANT SUM... :yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Had a realisation today that alot of time (infact most that I can think of) I go into social situations like an empty cup looking to be filled. I'm going to try and be more self assured tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## Castle In My Mind

I got an extra scoop of meat and a truckload of cheese on my order.. YUM YUUUMMM made my day. Still hungry though


----------



## Neutrino

I did the right thing.
Made my boyfriend happy.
Planted sunflowers in the back garden.
The front garden looks awesome.
It's a nice day out.
I'm feeling quite confident today


----------



## MojoCrunch

Getting studying done. Very slowly but it's going. It's better than not getting any done whatsoever. I hope I do well tomorrow. :afr


----------



## caflme

My nephew's wife just FB messaged me to bring my son to a bonfire they are having on the beach where they live... ughh... it sounds like so much fun... I feel crummy but really wanna go - I've not told him yet in case I back out. I really want to go as I have two bags of the extra gigantic marshmallows for roasting.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Made myself stick to plans with a friend, and had a pretty good time. AND got to wear a sundress, which always makes me a happy camper ;o)


----------



## gilt

Listened to the mourning doves this evening.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/mourning_dove/id


----------



## kesker

It's actually been happening for many days, but I'm realizing it today. I am lucky.


----------



## trendyfool

today is pretty. today is good. today is friendly. i saw one of my good friends and had dinner with a couple of people from my high school. things turned around today. i feel like the sun came out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- I sent out more online job applications & readied some I intend to take in person

- It's raining out, nothing intense but I've been waiting for it nontheless


----------



## purplefruit

gilt said:


> Listened to the mourning doves this evening.
> 
> http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/mourning_dove/id


Wow - I always thought they were just differently coloured pigeons. The more you know! Love the sound they make.


----------



## odd_one_out

Sleep deprived day - got ill while heating pasta and just abandoned it in the microwave, but managed to rest for an hour (watching a documentary) and it set me up well enough to do some intense analysis. I've been working all evening and am keen to resume.


----------



## tinydancer14

i was really craving nachos, and then I got nachos. They were delicious!


----------



## Steve123

I saw freakin double rainbow today! I wonder what it means.


----------



## Kennnie

im not dead?


----------



## MojoCrunch

Getting through this day despite overreacting like the little freak I am.


----------



## layitontheline

I feel like I make this very post every couple months, but oh well. I started cleaning up my room. Pretty soon I can light my new candles and enjoy its atmosphere.


----------



## avoidobot3000

:boogiegot a job after a year unemployed


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had an awesome workout and then a banana proein shake. Yum!


----------



## Glue

My friend and I got out of a public intoxication ticket and jail time. The cop let us go because we look like "nice guys." Lol. He just made us pour whatever beer we had left on the floor. I wonder if making him laugh while he was looking up our info helped?


----------



## whiteXcloud

My mom finally seems to not be mad with my "i want to drop out" idea... atlest it seems like it.


----------



## Neptunus

A (very stern) patient was pleased with the care I provided her.


----------



## caflme

My son finished the year with all Bs for the final 9 weeks of school and averaged a high B for the whole year in all his classes. This is in spite of dropping to all Cs and Ds the 3rd grading period. What a relief. Now if he just finds out he passed the FCAT test he will officially be promoted. It's so stupid here that he can have a high B average on all his classes and still fail if he messes up on one standardized test. Absolutely stupid system for anyone who either has test anxiety or has a bad day on the day of a test. I hate the stress of not knowing. And I hate that he won't even really know he's passed until the get the FCATs graded sometime mid-summer.

But I am incredibly proud of him working so hard to bring his grades up.


----------



## Becomingfree

*I didn't retreat*

I'm didn't retreat yesterday. It was something I really wanted to do but I didn't.


----------



## Bathory

FINALLY! This damn anxiety is good for something. I had to unexpectedly move last year to an apartment that doesn't allow animals. My cousin has been keeping my cats for almost a year now, but wasn't supposed to have them in his apartment, and we've been trying to get them into an adoption center. I was finally able to get a letter from my doctor and therapist stating that, due to my anxiety and staying home, my cats were beneficial and therapeutic, and NOW I GET TO BRING MY CATS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am beyond happy! As soon as their shots are up-to-date, I'll have my babies back with me again. Words cannot describe how I feel. I've raised them since they were a couple of weeks old and they're now ten years old. <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## laura024

He just said this in an e-mail to me:

I really enjoy emailing back and forth with you like this - it makes my days quite a bit nicer. Every time I see that you sent another message, my face lights up


----------



## trendyfool

I AM HAPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
life is good! I don't suck, I can change and I have changed, it's sunny out, I am seeing friends this week, I worked out at 5:30 in the morning today, and I went to class! And I had the best therapy ever!!!
<3 <3 <3


----------



## ImWeird

There was a fire at work so they sent us home early.


----------



## MojoCrunch

studying went well. Actually got a lot done today.


----------



## layitontheline

I went on the treadmill for 30 minutes.


----------



## LostProphet

I went to go watch Pirates 4 with my friends tonight.


----------



## steelmyhead

I made a good decision?


----------



## MojoCrunch

Finished my studying early and actually learned everything with relative ease. I think I'm getting better at studying. Now I have all this free time to get more stuff done. This is great!


----------



## shadowmask

Got a new tire for 20 bucks.


----------



## LostPancake

I had this weird realization, that out of the dozens of playlists I've made over the years, I never had one for sad songs, though I had one for depressing songs. There are 137 of them, and they all sound like hopeless dirges, because that's how I always felt, completely empty and dead inside. So CBT and lamictal must be helping, because they sound far too bleak to me now.


----------



## ReachinOut

I laid out in the sun and listened to some inspiring music


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Jeans that fit!


----------



## Aphexfan

Survived the storms of death :nw


----------



## purplefruit

on sunday i finally put my for-sale stuff online, and got some responses! i met up with 2 people today, and yesterday met with someone else. tomorrow and friday, 2 more people! busy week. but it's great to make a little cash and get rid of stuff.


----------



## papaSmurf

I got to babysit my niece! She just went to bed right now. We had so much fun!


----------



## Perfectionist

^cuuuuuuuuuuuute.

I restrained myself from choking a first year. That's probably a very good thing.


----------



## Tess4u

I applied for 6 jobs online and soon going to apply for more.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Played my acoustic guitar for the first time in f'n months. It's 100% mahogany and it both sounds and SMELLS awesome. haha I've missed this.... Thanks Carrie Underwood for the inspiration... lol


----------



## Melinda

My boyfriend and I went on a walk to a nearby park and sat down and just enjoyed the warm air and the trees. 

Also, I have finally begun to lose weight and I feel more confident (ie: less likely to spend all summer in baggy and heavy jeans and tshirts two or 3 sizes too large for me.)


----------



## MojoCrunch

I feel pumped today!!! And my day has barely started...


----------



## Paris23

What is good about today...mmm...nothing comes to my mind...been busy at home with my family doing a great team work. I thought i suck at team work...but now i think i'm soo good at it: fun to have around, good organizing, chatty, helpful, neat and tidy.


----------



## josh23

I ate cheese supreme doritos...mmmm


----------



## shadowmask

I called a temp agency earlier, and they said a local place is hiring next week and it's almost certain they can put me on YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS

pleasepleaseplease let me get this job *fingers crossed*


----------



## caflme

I so totally freakin' love my job.... total turnaround... details later... but it's really good news and I'm on cloud nine. Pictures later tonight and... the rest of the story.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

There was no surf and I didn't feel like working out, so I drank a rake of beers instead.

:drunk

I call them liver ups

Only ten more sets to victory!


----------



## odd_one_out

Functioned well today and mental health symptoms abated. Worked and slept, then completed most of a benefit application just now. Trouble is it took up all my evening, and I have to go to the bank and Council offices early tomorrow to get them processed. :/


----------



## kurukuro

I got an interview! I'm so happy about it but yeah, nerves are wrecking me.


----------



## Gorillaz

^ ^ thats awesome 

I had my first soccer game of the season tonight. It was pretty good, I scored a hat trick. High hopes for the season. Also had a better than expected doctor appointment, and found a movie ticket voucher in my room. All around, it was a good day.


----------



## purplefruit

Finished reading the British culture book I took out from the library  (but now I am book-less, omg :afr)
Sold 3 pairs of old shoes I never wear! was scary of course, and the meetup added a huge amount of time onto my commute home, but I made $30 
Finally called in to cancel my phone...shoulda done it way earlier but... as of June 25th I will be free!....well, using prepaid with some other carrier :lol


----------



## caflme

Well... today rocked... started out like it was gonna totally suck... but it all turned around.

My boss grudgingly acquiesced to my need for a boundary desk between me and my clients - after encouraging and being hardcore yesterday about not having one and having an open office space furniture arrangement... which I hated (though I loved the furniture itself). We found a compromise after I was insistent that I needed/wanted it and she could tell I was not going to let it go... after she compromised and realized I would also compromise and we could both be happy - she was really happy about it... and so was I and it turned the WHOLE day around. I really love my job.

Oh, then... to top it off before I left I was able to research, find and contact a company that makes diabetic test strips that may be willing to donate free ones to my program for my unemployed, underemployed and uninsured diabetic clients - I already had two cases of their glucometers donated by a local drug store.... that was a major coup - I hope my lead on the test strips turns out as well as the woman made it sound on the phone... my boss was VERY happy I'd figured that one out as it could save my program a ton of money. 

Then I got to babysit two awesome kids after work till late as their mom had to work till 7 p.m. Had fun with a high energy 8 year old little girl and a extra high energy 5 year old boy... but we had a LOT of fun with walks and Legos and bouncing on an inside trampoline and playing wrestle and who can sneak up and tickle who... they won most of the time hehe... but the three of us had a blast with the legos.

It was a really good day. Now - in about an hour... it's off to bed.


----------



## cmorto99

PAYDAY! payday is always a good day.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Discovered strawberry protein powder. Now having a strawberry protein banana smoothie!


----------



## Neutrino

Went by so fast!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Went bowling after work and started a conversation with a pretty girl.


----------



## Demerzel

I finally got around to rewiring the automatic sprinklers. :boogie :yay


----------



## andbreathme

I actually did it! :boogie


----------



## Lionking92

i was put on a new medication today called mirtazapine and one of the side affects is drowsiness. So i woke up at 11 and slept all day! wooo


----------



## Stilla

Last night was really fun. 
I hope I'll have maaaany more of these evenings this year.

And yeah... 7up + vodka + strawberry cider = win.


----------



## caflme

Mexican Fiesta Night at my house last night was awesome ... had the neighbors and some friends over and they stayed till 10 p.m. watching movies and eating tacos and burritos and nachos.

Not sure what's wrong/right with me that I got a bug to do this... but I made 5 lbs of taco meat... had three types of shredded cheese, three types of salsa, I made homemade guacamole, had sour cream and diced onions and tomatoes and olives and shredded lettuce and refried beans cooked with cheese and tortilla chips... no one went away even slightly hungry and there are a ton of leftovers.

Now if I could not freak out about the store, the bank, errands, driving.... I'd be OK... but this was huge... I've not put on one of these in a long time. It made me feel like the old me just a little. I mean I know it was cuz there were no strangers and I've known most of these people at least 10 years... and I know they love and accept me as I am... but... it still felt weird. I'm nearly always OK if I am the one cooking (only me)... and it's my house... and everyone stays out of the kitchen and just shows up in time to eat and hang out. I only get freaked out if people show up early and - want to help - and that's even if I know them - even if they are family and friends. It's like if they do that they are watching over my shoulder... or want to do something a different way than MY way.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Yesterday was my last day of school ever!

Everyone was sticking around and taking photos and stuff, and this girl I have a crush one (and am sort of friends with as well) wanted a photo with me. I actually put my arm around her- my hand touched her bare eek arm!!
:mushy


----------



## electricogirl

I had dinner with some old friends. It was nice and I actually relaxed and had a laugh


----------



## hickorysmoked

I look a little slimmer, and my work pants felt a little tiny it looser. I don't know if it's because I started washing my clothes with cold water or eating less and exercise, but it feels damn good.


----------



## foe

I had a really crappy day at work today but somehow, someway SAS put a smile on my face.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Finally finished studying despite being VERY mentally unstable all day. Going to put up some wallpaper and get work done to keep me from going crazy.


----------



## Green Eyes

I got new shoes


----------



## LostPancake

My professor emailed me back and said there is a research project I could help with this summer, and there's another project I might try to do with another professor. All of which makes me feel a bit better about graduating in December, because my anxiety and depression has finally gotten low enough for me to be able to do this.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Man united lost the champions league.



Booooooyeaaa


----------



## trendyfool

despite today not being very good, I did at least do something interesting and saw an old friend.


----------



## alte

- Bought a textbook and read 3 of 10 chapters
- Organized finances and created a future budget using MS money
- Got an honor in the last class


----------



## dustbunnies

Got my legs lasered today. yay! :boogie


----------



## Demerzel

Hung out w/ an SA friend


----------



## Noca

and then i got high


----------



## Wildman

Got off my *** and drove to meet some friends despite being unsure of my driving and having planned to not go.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Despite having an anxious morning/afternoon where I felt very insecure, I went to my friend's bday dinner/movie and had a great time, then later hung out with another friend, drinking and generally being awful people. Despite getting about 1.5 hours of sleep and feeling like death, I made it to work, and my Sunday bosses - who are usually grumpy - were actually really cool today. Now I get to go to sleep yay! ;o)


----------



## LostProphet

I dragged myself out of bed before 1 PM today.... Oh yeah.


----------



## Neutrino

Got a puppy yesterday. She's adorable :] her name is Molly

Rawr.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I grated two kinds of cheese onto my pasta today and it was so good my tastebuds almost jizzed saliva all over the plate..


Sorry for the graphic culinary description, but it was that good.


----------



## laura024

I went to an African safari park and fed animals.


----------



## Ambitious

i finally feel i coming out of my depression and i can get things back on track to my road to recovery...yay!


----------



## hickorysmoked

Had a nice little nap earlier, and got a new pic of my little nephew. Definitely a ladies man right there.


----------



## Demerzel

My cuz's wife made some awesome Vietnamese soup. mmmmmmmmmmm so good.


----------



## matty

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I grated two kinds of cheese onto my pasta today and it was so good my tastebuds almost jizzed saliva all over the plate..
> 
> Sorry for the graphic culinary description, but it was that good.


:clap Thank you


----------



## daydreamer90

I mopped and vacuumed the house


----------



## papaSmurf

I made a strawberry shortcake!


----------



## notna

That new Student Teacher :mushy


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Awww...

Yay. I don't have to do wallpaper today. But I still might have to do the tub. Oh well, less work.


----------



## Lasair

got new shoes


----------



## layitontheline

Yesterday I playfully teased my coworker and it went over well. 
Today I'm eating fruit for breakfast.
Tomorrow the sun will shine.


----------



## tutliputli

I came home from work crying again and my housemate force-fed me homemade cookies, then held me like a baby and stroked my arm until I fell asleep. Woke up feeling much more at peace.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Poor you!

:squeeze

_______________________


Today my friend called over for lunch, we had burgers and beer, went surfing, and I finished my assignment.


----------



## LostProphet

I took time out of my day to help a friend get to a job interview.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Applied for two jobs and left a msg regarding a third. Kicking *** and taking names!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Finished a lot of stuff early. And this fish is amaaaaaaazing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a call for an interview today & I'm supposed to call another place back tomorrow


----------



## Gorillaz

^^ thats great man. Good luck.


----------



## Ambitious

I done absolutly brillant on the calls in the helpline today YAY and YAY to many more of them


----------



## Demerzel

I didn't procrastinate on doing doing yard work for once.


----------



## thewall

today was awesome, chilled with my boyfriend all day in a house to ourselves. tonight is going to be even better, cannabis and brownies!


----------



## dustbunnies

My psych gave me prescription for concerta. Here's to hoping it will work.


----------



## southward

Today I found about $15 of weed while out for a walk. Nice!


----------



## Stilla

I taught my dog how to roll over! haha
She learned it in 5 minutes and I was so proud of her.


----------



## tutliputli

I spent my day at work surrounded by lovely clients. It put me in a good mood.


----------



## GuyMontag

I went on a nice, long walk with my brother, on a trail I've never walked before. I think I'll take that trail more often.


----------



## layitontheline

Had an awesome jog today. Wiped me out but feels great now


----------



## sansd

A guy ran after me to tell me that he that he saw me walking and I was absolutely beautiful, and asked me if I'd want to have lunch sometime. I wouldn't date a stranger, but this is the first time I've ever been asked out in a non-creepy way. He was polite and not pushy at all, so it just felt like a compliment, although I worry that maybe once he got up close and saw my skin he may have realized I wasn't as beautiful as he'd thought . . .


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Went golfing with my friend. Then went grocery shopping...probably my least favourite place in the whole world. Felt good.


----------



## hickorysmoked

Awkward moments with this lawyer should ease a bit now that I moved my desk. Or did I make it worse. Ah doesn't matter.


----------



## Gorillaz

Just filled our applications for residence. If I get on the same building with my friends its going to be soo boss.


----------



## laura024

Went out on another date.


----------



## matty

Lost 2 lbs this week, still eating all meals from home and avoiding buying food out. So much cheaper and healthier. I have 9 lb till my goal and I would like to hit that in the next month and a bit. Completely obtainable. Also havent had a beer for a couple of weeks. Big thing for this Australian.


----------



## trendyfool

Life's okay. Even people with mental problems can be awesome and do anything they want if they set their minds to it. I went to my classes.


----------



## luctus

Why is it that I can't keep a post up in this thread? I will delete them out of self-consciousness. I do not do this in the "What's bothering you right now?" thread. I am fine complaining, but the second something good happens I'm all like "eugh...that's so stupid".

I just learned something about myself. I will consider that good. Here's my starting place


----------



## andbreathme

I talked to a cute boy today, he was really friendly ^^


----------



## laura024

Got my Dean's List letter and my Amazon books.


----------



## Lasair

-I started a new book
-I was able to mess about with one of my work mates today at work
-My brother is being nice to me 
-I have no work tomorrow
-My cold is getting better


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think my interview went ok, I'll know for sure next week if they call me back


----------



## mrbojangles

Canadian Brotha said:


> I think my interview went ok, I'll know for sure next week if they call me back


Cool man, what kind of job is it for?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I gave a presentation to my peers today, I was nervous, but I took my time and even got a wee joke in there.

Just to clarify, wee means small here...

Also I'm thinking I'd like to go to california, and not vancouver now... Hmmm decisions decisions..


----------



## layitontheline

^Good job! :high5

Ah yes, wee. My friend and I had a laugh over that word while filling in a crossword puzzle one day. Tricky little guy.


----------



## dustbunnies

We had free lunch today.


----------



## enpyre

i crashed a different schools' job fair and even tho I almost didn't go, the feedback I got from the recruiters seemed really positive.

it seems I'll have a few interviews with some big companies in the future to think about. feelin good about how well I did.


----------



## layitontheline

I did some chores outside at work without wearing a jacket. Jackets are my 'security blankets' and I rarely go outside without one even if it's sickly hot because I worry people will make fun of how skinny I am. But I made myself do it :]


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Third annual coaches appreciation dinner was a success! Despite the freakin U2 concert interfering with traffic and making people late. Feels nice to let the coaches know we appreciate everything they do for us ;o)


----------



## whiteXcloud

I went to school today, after skipping for like, a whole month. Atlest I have some chance of still passing half of my classes. x.x my mom won't let me drop out. atfirst she was like okay, then shes like a;ofinweaonwegnng, IMA KILLZ YOU. im like.. ~cries and she drove me to school today, and was like ;ofnaew go, but, even though I hated it more then anything, It was a good thing, better then failing every class. ^^
AND I didn't get put in the psych hospital. +1 on that.


----------



## Perkins

Had my GED/High school graduation today.  

Celebrated it in a Marilyn Monroe fashion by blasting her music and watching a DVD. Happy Birthday, Norma. ♥


----------



## laura024

I paid off the [current] student loan interest I had.


----------



## Stilla

I have plans today, tomorrow and the day after that. :boogie
I'm happy. Life is wonderful.


----------



## Neutrino

Slept in on a school day  but now I must rush!


----------



## arpeggiator

I finally did the presentation today and I think I did it succesfuly. I didn't lose my breath, nor my hands shaked, I stuttered a few words but according to my friend nobody noticed. Anyway I feel it as a triumph because I felt confident when I talked and I hadn't any negative thoughts. It's good to see some progress.


----------



## ImWeird

I traded shifts with this girl. No work for me today!


----------



## hickorysmoked

ImWeird said:


> I traded shifts with this girl. No work for me today!


Not working for a day feels good!

Didn't go into work today and feel very rested. I'm supposed to go to lunch with some coworkers tomorrow for payday. I'll probably get 2 Heinekins in my system there before we go back to work!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A really smokin' hot girl in work told me she liked my haircut, and I was so busy today I hardly had time to think about being anxious, there was one point where I was surrounded by about 30 people and I didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## Pam

Met boyfriend for lunch and actually went in and met 4 of the guys he works with. Just shook hands and laughed at their jokes and smiled a lot and said it's like fall out today (windy, cool, and dry, but sunny). 

At pizza place, I stood in full view of some younger guys who started looking at me, but I didn't turn away like I normally do. I stayed there and let myself be "scrutinized" and I didnt give a siht! Yay!


----------



## Emptyheart101

Well it didn't happen today..it was yesterday.
I had fun on my date!


----------



## Hello22

There are rumours at work about making temporary staff permanent (not all of us, but some temporary staff will be made permanent)

this rumour was confirmed today, yay! 

Fingers crossed for me! It would make me feel more valued, and of course i'd be entitled to a 3% pay-rise, bonuses/ free healthcare insurance, etc. 

Though it might mean that i won't bother going back to college for a long time........i mean how could i give up a permanent job?? Its always a catch 22 situation with me, lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Worked 4 hours, got paid for 8 :lol


----------



## Ambitious

Went to the bank and have a conversation with the bank staff person! I was anxious as hell ages before i had to go. The anxiety kept getting worse but i went and it was over so quick that i have learnt to grab each opportunity with both hands and be in the present moment...


----------



## atticusfinch

even though she didn't flat out say it - my sister wants me as company, i can tell. kind of odd considering the tension earlier, but nice to know that i'm wanted.


----------



## hickorysmoked

Haven't had Chipotle's in a while. Sh*t is so nice man.


----------



## kesker

I said, Fu*k it, grabbed a beer and started writing.


----------



## Gorillaz

Had a nice conversation with some friends, and they seemed genuinely upset that I was going to different university then them. First time I've felt my presence valued in a long time.


----------



## theJdogg

I bought newer, dressier shoes for my intern position next semester. My one day off is tomorrow.


----------



## layitontheline

I came and went, but mostly came. It was great.


----------



## alte

I found out I am 6'1 (with heels).


----------



## MindOverMood

layitontheline said:


> I came and went, but mostly came. It was great.


----------



## trendyfool

I worked out and finally called up the vet i'm interviewing for my lit class.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I went to rugby practice today ;o) First time in five years I'll be playing. Excited to get on that field and mangle people! jk (but not really)


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Oh yeah, and I wasn't gonna do anything for my bday cuz I have so few friends and they don't really know how few friends I have, but I decided to just give it a shot and drop people some Facebook msgs and txts. Maybe no one will come, maybe just a couple, but I'm at least gonna try.


----------



## Neutrino

Best feeling in the world: when my nose is kinda stuffed up but then I change positions and it clears up and has a tingly sensation. Wow. It's so awesome.


----------



## theJdogg

Ready To Freak Out said:


> I went to rugby practice today ;o) First time in five years I'll be playing. Excited to get on that field and mangle people! jk (but not really)


That's awesome. i haven't played in 10 years. Ever make it to Maggotfest?


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

theJdogg said:


> That's awesome. i haven't played in 10 years. Ever make it to Maggotfest?


Nooo, I hadn't even heard of it lol There's something we do in my province though that sounds similar to Maggotfest, called Jasper Sevens. Just play with teams of seven for a weekend, and really it's mostly about getting hammered. Never made it before, but this year I hope to go :um


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out it's going to be a sunny weekend, we haven't seen the big yellow ball in the sky enough yet this year so... :yay


----------



## Cyrus

Bought tickets to a TNA live event for January which means I'll be seeing Kurt Angle and Sting..who hasn't been in the UK in 10 years!! The I spent the first day this year sunning it seeing as it's been a nice day finally after the last few weeks of crap weather!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Mom and dad left the house, so it's now nice and quiet, and I can calm down much easier.


----------



## sas111

Skipped class & walked two hours out of town with my dog, I proved to myself that you don't need friends to enjoy life, just an animal. :b After I got off the highway I striped down & layed by the river, with the summer breeze & trains passing by every now & then ...haven't had that much fun in a long time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

mrbojangles said:


> Cool man, what kind of job is it for?


It's at a supermarket, a stocking or receiving type position


----------



## tutliputli

Last night I went to a folk night at a lovely pub. Talked to loads of people I'd never met before, got to spend some quality time with my dad and his music sounded great. I got quite a few compliments which was unusual but very lovely. I'm not sure they count since they were all from men with beer goggles :lol But if I wanted a 50 year old hippy for a boyfriend, I'd be sorted.


----------



## hickorysmoked

^^ lol at tutliputli's 50 year old swooners

I had some pretty interesting conversations today. I was a little nervous going into lunch with the coworkers and it definitely showed. Had 2 heinekins though heh. I guess I need to practice "hanging out". Haven't done that sh*t in so long I literally forgot how to. But all in all it was a pretty decent day.


----------



## Lasair

I noticed one of the new girls at work was looking really upset and not her usual bubbly self, I asked her if she was okay and even though I knew she wasn't she said she was and went about her work. I had an idea of what was at her so after about 20mins I went up to her and gave her a hug and she told me that she found another girl hard to work with - so I explained to her about being new, not to take any of it personally, to keep on smiling and not to allow her to upset her - she was really thankful.

This is a good thing as usually I would say in my head that I would love to give her a hug and see what is up...this time I did it for real


----------



## Lasair

Oh also when I got home from work I did 3 loads of washing, hung them out and brought them back in so mum wouldn't have to when she got home - I felt useful!


----------



## Green Eyes

Downloaded the new single of Gavin DeGraw and I LOVE it! Already had listened a lot to it on his site.

And I went alone (that is without my mother) to the gym for a group work-out.


----------



## pita

BACK IN STOCK AT THE LCBO, YEAAAAAH


----------



## Neutrino

Had like 5 lilttle cinammon buns tonight. Yum


----------



## Space Ghost

I canceled my summer classes. I am relieved now.


----------



## Stilla

Tried a strawberry daiquiri for the first time. 
It was icy... and tasted like strawberry's. Who would have known.

Also pizza night tonight :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ah, the pleasantries of housesitting...today I was woken up by a cat walking on my back meowing "it's time to feed me"



pita said:


> BACK IN STOCK AT THE LCBO, YEAAAAAH


That looks fantastic, what is it?


----------



## mrbojangles

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's at a supermarket, a stocking or receiving type position


Cool man, that seems like an sa friendly job.

I had a lengthy conversation with my neighbor about carpentry, cars, and just life in general. I've lived across the street from the guy for almost ten years, but this is probably my first time having an actual conversation with him. He actually seemed interested in what I had to say, that always makes me feel good.


----------



## pita

Canadian_Brotha, it's hibiscus wheat beer from a Montreal brewery (Dieu du Ciel). They have a lot of other much more awesome beers, but this is the only one that seems to come to Ontario. No matter. It's pretty delish all the same.


----------



## trendyfool

I woke up at 5:20 and went on an eight-mile hike with my brother! my feet hurt but it was worth it!


----------



## njodis

I actually feel pretty good today for no reason whatsoever. I guess it's kind of sad that it's a rare enough occurance that I consider it "something good that happened today," but yeah. :lol


----------



## Neutrino

I got a new mop. It's like th swiffer wet jet, but with reuseable everything! I'm soooo happy.

And now I'm watching the Stanley Cup final with my dad  GO CANCUCKS!

Goooooal


----------



## FairleighCalm

I ate sensibly.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I was about to start dinner because it was my turn to cook but then my parents brought home pizza. :yay


----------



## shortnsilent

i finally fixed my other computer that had been busted for almot 2 years!


----------



## Stilla

Had a nice time with an old friend of mine last night. We made pizza and then went by our old school and reminisced. It was cool. 

The more I spend time with people the more I realize that I want it. 
I just need to work on getting more and more comfortable with it. 
And I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Raulz0r

I ate a full bowl of strawberries


----------



## Melinda

Made curry with my boyfriend, which was wonderful. Stayed home and relaxed. Today started off horrible but ended on a relatively positive note.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Went out to a country bar for my bday. Five people came for me, and they brought people, so we wound up with a group of eleven. I was really worried that only my one friend and her bf would show up and I'd have a night of humiliation, but I made myself put myself out there and it worked out. And even it wouldn't have, I told myself I'd just have fun and get hammered with whoever did show up ;op

Also, tried to learn the 2-step with some equally drunk, equally unskilled at country dancing guy; didn't really evolve into an actual 2-step, but had fun trying lol


----------



## MojoCrunch

Finished studying. Am ready for my test tomorrow and not anxious at all (I was bat$hit crazy last time). Ate a wonderful chicken pot pie. I'm doing good.


----------



## Lasair

I felt so lovable when leaving work - I wished a good lot of the people I care for a good night, one lady gave me a kiss on the cheek , so sweet. I felt sorry for one lady as she is moving to a new place tomorrow, she was anxious but I tried to reassure about it. I would love to spend some time in the nursing home not working but just talking to the people there.


----------



## Glue

I got Propellerhead's Reason 5. I'm going to have a lot of fun with this software.


----------



## laura024

Made some money at work and went on a 2 mile walk with my family.


----------



## jbel1021

I had a small cup of rocky road ice cream (haven't had it in a while!).


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

My game finally arrived in the mail and i have some free time YEAH LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL :lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Just came back from a weekend road trip with two of my surfing buddies, met a girl in a bar and got her e-mail address.

Used my phone as a torch on the walk home, accidentally videoed our drunken conversation about kung pow kebabs, and why we thought running was better than walking.

lulz


----------



## ImWeird

I went to the beach early this morning and sat there for most of the day, got my read on. It's beautiful out.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Free money. :yes


----------



## Hello22

Came back from Scotland, had good banter there.

Made me realise how reclusive i am as a person compared to peers, but sure, what's new?
I think this made me realise that i need to start loving myself the way i am, and stop trying to fight the true me. 

I dont like socialising too much, big deal? I dont think i should have to change this in order to fit in. 

Kind of a 'Eureka' moment for me


----------



## Lasair

Hello22 said:


> Came back from Scotland, had good banter there.
> 
> Made me realise how reclusive i am as a person compared to peers, but sure, what's new?
> I think this made me realise that i need to start loving myself the way i am, and stop trying to fight the true me.
> 
> I dont like socialising too much, big deal? I dont think i should have to change this in order to fit in.
> 
> Kind of a 'Eureka' moment for me


Accept you for who you are - that is what I am working on at the moment!


----------



## Lasair

I went shopping today and bought so bright colourful hairbands as the ladies in the nursing home like when I wear colourful hairbands. I also got a really cool skirt!


----------



## Pam

I went to a new chiropractor today and did most of the talking even tho I brought my boyfriend with me. I think I finally found a chiropractor who understands my spinal defects and knows how to relieve the pain. Yay!

Then at the mall, I had my first eye exam--went in by myself, and felt very normal and was talkative to the opthamologist. Much better at these types of things than I used to be. I am so happy about it.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Got an A on my first exam as well as the highest mark in the class. A beautiful sunset was there as I drove all the way back home.  :yay Feel great!


----------



## Gorillaz

for some reason the government sent me a check for 100$


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Ate healthy all day, including my veggies ;op


----------



## Melinda

Spoke with an old buddy of mine, which was really a breath of fresh air. It's nice to know that some of my friends are still trying to keep in contact with me. Also I was able to talk with him about some things I have been keeping to myself for the longest time.


----------



## ImWeird

I started to fix things.


----------



## layitontheline

Worked with my favoritististisit fellow employee and enjoyed talking with him.

Also answered the phone at home even though I knew it was for someone else.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Gorillaz said:


> for some reason the government sent me a check for 100$


Ontario Sales Tax Transition Benefit...I got one too. :clap


----------



## mrbojangles

I rode my bike all the way the coast and got caught an amazing view of the city's skyline. I'm thinking of taking some photos or videos next time.


----------



## kippan

Got out of US Government early today and my new shoes came in. (As materialistic as that sounds I rarely get new shoes. Worn the last pair since middle school and I'm in colleg today).


----------



## Ambitious

I got out of bed YAY havnt had the energy to get out of bed the last few days! me sick  Me getting better


----------



## ImWeird

Spaghetti happened.


----------



## MindOverMood

the cheat said:


> Ontario Sales Tax Transition Benefit...I got one too. :clap


Same here, but I can't cash it until the 10th :bah


----------



## Alx

My best friend and I are back together after our little fight


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

MindOverMood said:


> Same here, but I can't cash it until the 10th :bah


Again, same...wtf? A government check coming early??? Weird...maybe we need to have postal strikes more often, the mail gets delivered quicker?


----------



## SunnyFriday86

A woman looked at me .


----------



## josh23

I made someone who was very upset feel good.


----------



## Orchid20

Just had my first Cognitive Behavioral Therapy session in Beverly Hills. It went great. Surprisingly I got everything I wanted to talk about out and even gained some insight in only one hour. My therapist identified that I have major obsessive/compulsive issues going on in addition to the SA... Something I've suspected but never sought help for directly. I feel pretty confident I'll be able to get over this. Feeling hopeful for once! :]


----------



## Raulz0r

Today I overcame my fear of riding a steel ramp with my bike (which is placed at 45 degrees over 10 stairs) especially for riders to climb easily

[edit]

Screw the above achievement I just took my heart in my mouth and asked a girl out to a movie this weekend, and she asked me if just us 2, and I said yes, and she accepted


----------



## alte

I am extremely happy for my brother. He recently married a wonderful, outgoing girl and he has a great future ahead of him. Only thing I regret is that I can't talk to him as freely as I could before.


----------



## Lasair

Wonderful day at work - and my boss said thanks for coming in to do that extra shift. A simple thanks really does make a difference


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a brief friendly chat with one of the guys doing the renovations on the apartment upstairs when I went to check the mail


----------



## sansd

I took my chem final, so that's over and I can just worry about math for the next 50ish hours.


----------



## Neutrino

Was surrounded by 3 kids and an adult because they wanted to pet my puppy and actually managed to talk somewhat casually. I was hardly nervous at allll.


----------



## Orchid20

Raulz0r said:


> Today I overcame my fear of riding a steel ramp with my bike (which is placed at 45 degrees over 10 stairs) especially for riders to climb easily
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Screw the above achievement I just took my heart in my mouth and asked a girl out to a movie this weekend, and she asked me if just us 2, and I said yes, and she accepted


that's sweet. good job! :clap


----------



## layitontheline

Got a prescription. I can soon have rambunctious sex with peace of mind.


----------



## Stilla

Random cute guy holla at me today.

Also dipped my feet in the water for the first time this year.

Good day.


----------



## Neutrino

Yesterday was me and my boyfriend's one year anniversary. I am amazed.

And today: puppy is snoring. Awww. She snorts a lot.


----------



## mooncake

Just got back from my last exam this year, so that's my second year of uni done and dusted! :boogie


----------



## tutliputli

mooncake said:


> Just got back from my last exam this year, so that's my second year of uni done and dusted! :boogie


Congrats! That's awesome.


----------



## laura024

I talked to my favorite person.


----------



## Gorillaz

Had a presentation today, it went really well. Usually everyone is just zoned out for presentations, but everyone actually listened to mine and were engaged. I didn't just read off the powerpoint but also winged alot of it, and surprisingly didn't screw that up. People said it was the best in the class.

Also got my yearbook signed by a bunch of peeps, and alot of people said its a shame we didn't get to hangout, but we should in the summer. I got some numbers.


----------



## layitontheline

Went shooting for the first time today. Guy showed me how to hold the gun properly and I think I have the basic idea.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ Shooting is fun, it took me a while to get used to a shotgun but now I blast the clays with the greatest of ease.. 

Also congrats on the presentation Gorrilaz, it sounds like you did great!

___________________


Today I ate lunch in a busy restaurant and didn't resort to reassurance or avoidance behaviours.


----------



## rawrguy

Things seemed to go well today, surprisingly.


----------



## Raulz0r

Today I made and lost moments later around $50, why is it good, because I feel so euphoric that I feel I can conquer the world, who would've thought losing money at the casino will make me feel alive


----------



## lissa530

Melusine said:


> I beat out depression.


:clap


----------



## tutliputli

I finally got around to mending the sleeve on my favourite jacket. I was scared to do it because it looked like it was going to be very awkward to sew, but I did it and it looks pretty professional (i.e. you can't see any dodgy stitching). Yay.


----------



## theseshackles

I had mild anxiety with an increase in heart rate as I had to go out on my own today to get my learner's license, but I was able to make small talk with the taxi drivers to and back home, and everything went smoothly at the office.

Sweet.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Finally made it to ward level, it's scary and daunting as fook, and working with dying geriatrics is kind of new to me and I don't know if I'll ever get used to it?! the proranolol did nothing. But it's going to be great exposure! 

__________________________________

Also the surf was great this evening, dropped in on some bombs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to the bank this morning to get a direct deposit slip for my new job. I also went in for what I expected to be my first day training at my new job> There was some confusion but in the end everything was sorted & I'll do my orientation next week


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a job interview today, and I eye contacted the **** out of them! *STARESTARESTARE* Felt kinda creepy, but considering when I feel like I'm making normal amounts of eye contact people are wondering why I'm avoiding their gaze, I'm thinking that what feels like creepy, too much staring to me is actually what's normal to others lol


----------



## Gorillaz

hung out and went to lunch with some old buds.


----------



## Ambitious

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Finally made it to ward level...
> ...Also the surf was great this evening, dropped in on some bombs.


What in the high heII is ward level?  What you catch the waves in Ireland? 



Canadian Brotha said:


> ...new job.
> ...I'll do my orientation next week


Congrats on the job  What is it for?



Ready To Freak Out said:


> Had a job interview todayl


 Whoo, congrats  Whats it for?? 



Gorillaz said:


> hung out and went to lunch with some old buds.


 Couldnt be leaving you out now could i!?! Glad you had a nice time 
..........................

Made advancments in my counselling, advancments im afraid of coz i have ta open up about some thing i never have before. I have only written them down. I think this is way over-due but im really frightned to put it into spoken words whats happened me and my thoughts.
Went shopping and spent 100euro  Cant beat new clothes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Early b-day present + I'm now off for 4 days.


----------



## stranger25

I went to Metro PCS and got my new phone today. I love it. (freeform 2)


----------



## JAkDy

Finished my second exam this morning...... yay 2 down, 1 to go and that's on the 15th so I have a lot of time.

Nice day too


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Went out for food with some girls from rugby after practice. Felt awkward, but I did feel like I connected with one of my teammates, so that's good. This time around, I'm just gonna try to relax around my teammates and enjoy playing.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I was extremely busy all day, I barely had time to think. I made the effort to smile and make eye contact with everybody, I even overheard a girl saying I was cute..

Progress I hope..


----------



## tutliputli

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I was extremely busy all day, I barely had time to think. I made the effort to smile and make eye contact with everybody, I even overheard a girl saying I was cute..
> 
> Progress I hope..


That's awesome Jimmy! :yay


----------



## JayDontCareEh

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Early b-day present + I'm now off for 4 days.


/jealous

Happy birthday... I guess. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

JayDontCareEh said:


> /jealous
> 
> Happy birthday... I guess. :b


You guess? Listen here, boy! :wife


----------



## emotional girl

I had lunch with an old friend from school.


----------



## pita




----------



## Stilla

My friend asked me to hang out with her, so yay


----------



## MojoCrunch

I think I've finally been able to let it go.


----------



## trendyfool

I hung out with my friend aly. We had lunch and watched mrs. robinson at my house. I loved the movie and it was great seeing her. I could tell she had fun too! now I'm going to see another movie with my friend rebecca. I haven't seen her in a month so I'm excited. yayy! oh, plus I started working out a couple weeks ago, and I can already notice a change in my energy level


----------



## trendyfool

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I was extremely busy all day, I barely had time to think. I made the effort to smile and make eye contact with everybody, I even overheard a girl saying I was cute..
> 
> Progress I hope..


good job jimmy! that sounds like progress for sure!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Thanks trendyfool! and thanks too TutliPutli! 



Ambitious said:


> What in the high heII is ward level?  What you catch the waves in Ireland?


Sorry Ambitious I must have missed this. 

Ward level means I'm working on the wards of the hospital with the patients instead of just being in the pharmacy department.

I do catch waves in Ireland (well I try to anyway!) Ireland has some really, really great surf. And it's still relatively uncrowded too!

Yeooo!


----------



## tropic

Took a walk on the beach. It felt REALLY good .


----------



## zkl0002

I haven't been insulted by other people today.


----------



## papaSmurf

Told a close friend something I've been meaning to say for four years.


----------



## Neutrino

Played good piano...

Made a few mistakes, was shaking in my shoes, but it still sounded pretty good, apparently.


----------



## writer260

I talked to this boy I like from URI - texting but better than nothing


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Boss wasn't mad that I missed work yesterday due to drunkenness. Holla.


----------



## LostProphet

I bought a new guitar amp  Finally I can play through something that doesn't sound like crap. I love it so far and every Les Paul deserves to have a good amp


----------



## kippan

I saw an old friend and a girl I used to think was cute a long time ago smiled at me.


----------



## Gorillaz

bought a suit.


----------



## Monroee

I'm not panicking about my speech tomorrow. I've been relatively calm all day.


----------



## softshock11

I hung out with a cute puppy for an hour.
I completed an hour of Plyometrics P90X.
Made myself dinner. Salmon sauteed in garlic butter with risotto. It was amazing 
and just baked a Brownie that is going to send me to the roof!!!!


----------



## Emptyheart101

I think I met a keeper


----------



## LeftyFretz

Found out an old friend from freshman year of college OD'd on oxycontin last february and passed away and nobody told me. BUT...besides that it was my first day at my new work position and the day went surprisingly well and I didn't even think about it until I got home again. Excited for another day tomorrow.


----------



## ohgodits2014

I received a PM that
1) made me feel awesome about myself, and
2) contained an unintentionally hilarious phrase. :lol


----------



## Insanityonthego

Some chick I met on the net is coming to visit me to miami and she's staying at my apt. I have such a huge crush on her, we might get it going. She's a party girl just like me so that's awesome! Can't wait to have a new good friend, and we're so alike she was born the same day as me.


----------



## papaSmurf

Started using the soap I bought off Etsy! It's mango lassi scented, and also amazing.


----------



## laura024

I broke up with a creeper.


----------



## bloodswordfire1473

we got an old staff member back at work who was a great worker...it's great to have that back


----------



## rawrguy

had a nice afternoon nap.


----------



## SMOOZIE

Enjoyed posting and reading posts here.


----------



## shadowmask

sophiek said:


> Some chick I met on the net is coming to visit me to miami and she's staying at my apt. I have such a huge crush on her, we might get it going. She's a party girl just like me so that's awesome! Can't wait to have a new good friend, and we're so alike she was born the same day as me.


Awww, that's great! :high5 I hope you guys have something special.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

MLB Extra Innings Free preview. :clap


----------



## papaSmurf

My doctor says I ehn't got to use crutches all the time anymore. Hooray!


----------



## JAkDy

YAYAYAYAYAY!

Finished my last exam for the semester!!! WOOO!
Off to get drunk now ;D


----------



## cpuzManiac

made small talk with a professor that i always bump into. never talked to him before though i see him at least every week in the hallways because his office is across from the room where i work on campus.

he actually came in to see my supervisor and then just made friendly conversation with me and shook my hand before he left. i honestly feel like sometimes im invisible, its nice to know im not.


----------



## writer260

I survived another 7 and 1/2 long, boring hours working my summer job at a European shoe store.

We sold 5 pairs of shoes today - :\


----------



## Josie

I started to realize that I have the ability to depend on myself.


----------



## thetiger2010

I found 5 bucks on the ground


----------



## rawrguy

The drama from today is finally starting to settle...


----------



## trendyfool

I went to my freakin high school graduation! well, not exactly mine, because I'm not graduating with my class. it was surreal to see everyone graduate without me. but i'm so glad i came! i saw my friends after, and i didn't feel that comfortable or talk that much, but it was still good. also, after that i walked a few miles along dark city streets at 10 pm, which was cool. and i went to class today.


----------



## gteru

trendyfool said:


> I went to my freakin high school graduation! well, not exactly mine, because I'm not graduating with my class. it was surreal to see everyone graduate without me. but i'm so glad i came! i saw my friends after, and i didn't feel that comfortable or talk that much, but it was still good. also, after that i walked a few miles along dark city streets at 10 pm, which was cool. and i went to class today.


great


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a delicious healthy breakfast. Strawberries on whole wheat pancakes with a poached egg on the side. *Nomnomnomnom*


----------



## Jessie203

Nothing particularly stands out, but I'm randomly super happy lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I obtained my national certificate with a double distinction.


----------



## Gorillaz

^ doood grats.

Today was just an overall solid day. Nothing really amazing happened, just everything went right for a change. Feelin pretty great.


----------



## low

The weather was very nice here and I had a nice walk, my mood has been fair and I made a friend here on SAS.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My hair and sweater were complimented & I got some late b-day gifts.


----------



## ShyFX

Went to the store to find a shirt to wear to my uncles 60th birthday this weekend. Went in for one, came out with six. It was one of those rare occasions where you go into a store looking for something particular and actually find it, and more. Plus I figured if I ended up not liking any of them I could give them to my dad for fathers day since we're about the same size.  Killed two stones with one bird.

And I've only had two cigarettes today and I don't feel like smashing my head against the wall. _Mind over matter_!


----------



## LostPancake

Oh my god, this hug... I didn't want it to stop.


----------



## Neptunus

^ 


Someone noticed my weight loss!


----------



## Josie

I got another interview!! 

This is my second offer. Last time I had an interview, they hired someone the day before my interview and cancelled mine. This one is only the day after tomorrow, so hopefully I'll really get a chance this time.

I'm going to rock it!!


----------



## rawrguy

walked mah dawggie


----------



## LostPancake

Neptunus said:


> ^
> 
> Someone noticed my weight loss!


:high5


----------



## trendyfool

went on a run, and just filled out an application for lifelong aids alliance, w00t!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Good surf & new ward has much talent.


Yeaaa boi!!
:b


----------



## Vip3r

My cold is gone today and I feel much better


----------



## enpyre

something good that happened 5 minutes ago is I asked on my favorite private torrent tracker for some of the good people on that site to buy an album and upload it for me, and they did.

now im in a super good mood at the state of humanity and listening to awesome music at the same time, this feeling is great.


----------



## papaSmurf

irebat said:


> something good that happened 5 minutes ago is I asked on my favorite private torrent tracker for some of the good people on that site to buy an album and upload it for me, and they did.
> 
> now im in a super good mood at the state of humanity and listening to awesome music at the same time, this feeling is great.


Which album?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Josie said:


> I got another interview!!
> 
> This is my second offer. Last time I had an interview, they hired someone the day before my interview and cancelled mine. This one is only the day after tomorrow, so hopefully I'll really get a chance this time.
> 
> I'm going to rock it!!


Good luck! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Ate healthy, worked out, got some good deals.


----------



## enpyre

papaSmurf said:


> Which album?


this album http://alaskainwinter.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I realized I'm fitting in much better this time around with rugby. It's still quite anxiety-provoking, but I'm not freaking out and I actually seem to have clicked with a couple of the girls. The only thing now is to make sure I don't kill my liver trying to fit in lol


----------



## Neptunus

LostPancake said:


> :high5


Thanks!


----------



## Neutrino

I'm feeling so much better today  I'll probably be low by the end of the day, and even lower when I talk to a certain someone, but who cares!! I feel great. 

It's also senior skip day today and I am not skipping, just like last year  I like not skipping because the teachers are like, okay screw the skippers. It makes me feel good XD

AND it's raining! So I can wear a sweater without being a million degrees too hot. 

Oh and it's Friday. How could I not feel splendid?


----------



## revoltra

I got my medicaid card in the mail today. All my medical expences including therapy and prescriptions are free until the end of the year. Oh, I've also payed over the limit so I'm getting a refund FTW!


----------



## Hello22

Got my loan approved and rang the garage to let them know i'm picking it up on Monday.

Boom! That's how i roll










Same model, mine's blueish though


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

I actually received a letter today, asking me to arrange an appointment for some physio. I managed to phone them up( have a big thing regarding phoning up people, as I don't know what to say etc) and arrange an appointment for next week.


----------



## layitontheline

Had nice night with a couple friends. I went silent for some periods but I feel like I participated a fair amount and enjoyed their company. Focused on what they were saying rather than worrying about how I'd respond. Ordered pizza on the phone in front of them, and I hate using the phone, especially in front of people.

Bought a darling bathing suit for $10. It'll probably fall apart in a week though :^D

Also applied for re-admittance to university, pleaseeeeee take me back.


----------



## trendyfool

me to myself:

dude, things are not that bad. you have friends; count yourself lucky that people care about you. you have four limbs; count yourself lucky for having complete use of your body. you are young; count yourself lucky for being 18. you think there's something wrong with your life, with your mind. but what if there isn't? what if you're ok at heart? what if there's a good, interesting person inside you waiting to come out? this is the world. it's a big, confusing place, but it has a lot to offer. this is you: you're only six feet tall, and you take up hardly any space. where would you rather spend your life: trapped inside your body, or free to go wherever you want in this crazy giant world? maybe you have more strength than you think you have. maybe you are selling yourself short. maybe things would be easier if you decided not to care about what you say, or who you are. maybe you should just take things as they come.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got a job! Procrastinated till late on my run, but actually did it! Kept to my diet! Can't stop using exclamation points!!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Ready To Freak Out said:


> Got a job! Procrastinated till late on my run, but actually did it! Kept to my diet! Can't stop using exclamation points!!!!!


:high5!

Well done!!!!


----------



## AussiePea

Hello22 said:


> Got my loan approved and rang the garage to let them know i'm picking it up on Monday.
> 
> Boom! That's how i roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same model, mine's blueish though


Oh very nice. VXR?


----------



## Sanctus

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m599/Radu_Cristian/2011-06-18185004.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m599/Radu_Cristian/2011-06-18184939.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m599/Radu_Cristian/2011-06-18184949.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m599/Radu_Cristian/2011-06-18184954.jpg


----------



## tutliputli

My new manager rang and asked when I could start - my first day will be Monday 27th June. I get to choose my own shifts, woohoo! Now I have to decide whether I want to cram my 39 hours into 4 days and have 3 beautiful days completely free, or spread it out and work 5 days. I still can't make my mind up.

Also the chap I got paired with today asked if I did modelling. I sort of accidentally laughed in his face (because it was ridiculous) but still, I suppose that's a compliment. Unless he meant I am a stick with a big bobbly alien head. Hmm, I should stop thinking now.


----------



## purplefruit

so i sort of got a flat, maybe...:um just waiting on my stupid home bank to authorize me to transfer the rest of the deposit into my agency's bank account. i called them at like 8 eastern time this morning and left a message, no response yet. i know, it's saturday, but my bank makes a huge deal about being open on saturdays and sundays. stupid banks. so basically i'm handcuffed until monday afternoon here-time when things open up on the other side of the world. move in goal is thursday though so i'm good until then.

no clue what i'm doing, i don't even remember doing a budget ahead of time, but hey that's life :lol when i run outta money i'll just go back to canadia :lol


----------



## thewall

homemade burritos and ben & jerry's waiting in the freezer!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

tutliputli said:


> My new manager rang and asked when I could start - my first day will be Monday 27th June. I get to choose my own shifts, woohoo! Now I have to decide whether I want to cram my 39 hours into 4 days and have 3 beautiful days completely free, or spread it out and work 5 days. I still can't make my mind up.
> 
> Also the chap I got paired with today asked if I did modelling. I sort of accidentally laughed in his face (because it was ridiculous) but still, I suppose that's a compliment. Unless he meant I am a stick with a big bobbly alien head. Hmm, I should stop thinking now.


I'd cram it into four, sleep well and you'll have three whole days to do something else!

That's what I'd do if I could.

Congrats toolie poolie!


----------



## steelmyhead

New air filter for my car. It's running noticably better


----------



## LostPancake

I think the universe is trying to make me manic. My neighbor just got a bob haircut and invited me to pyjama night at a restaurant this week. 

Wtf?? I can only handle so many good things at once. 

Stay calm, you are not going crazy, you are not going crazy...


----------



## layitontheline

Enjoyed my last night without parents home with a joint and a fun phone call. Initially I was sure someone had snuck into my house to murder me and I binged on way too much junk, but that's all part of the fun.

And it's a rainy day today :yay

And I'm gone in one day!


----------



## Hamtown

Talked to 3 people from school without any fear.


----------



## shadowmask

Found a $25 wal-mart gift card under my car seat. lol I wonder how long it's been laying there? The balance is still good, apparently. Weird that I'd find it right at a time when I need some extra money.


----------



## Neptunus

My picky dad really liked his Father's Day gift.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Took my dad out for Father's Day dinner. We had a nice dinner and a good chat. I've realized that in improving my relationship with my mother in recent years, I've sort of neglected my relationship with my dad. I asked him if he wanted to go shooting - something we both enjoy - this summer, and he seemed pleased that I wanted to spend time with him.


----------



## danberado

Called my Dad. Don't talk to him much. Maybe once or twice a year. Its awkward, but I powered through it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

danberado said:


> Called my Dad. Don't talk to him much. Maybe once or twice a year. Its awkward, but I powered through it.


Hey Danberado. Haven't seen you in a while. Glad you powered through the talk with your dad.


----------



## danberado

Hi sarafinanickelbocker,

Now that I'm done with school, and haven't found a job yet, I'm diverting some time to hopefully deflate my anxieties a bit. Dissecting them on SAS is part of the strategy.:yes


----------



## kangarabbit

I found a cute present for my friend. I hope she likes it.


----------



## papaSmurf

Hung out with my niece all day! We had so much fun.

Also I found a new apartment today!


----------



## Aphexfan

Got some wendys today! :boogie


----------



## Neutrino

I noticed that the skin around my nails is healing nicely...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I shook off the blues.


I also realised that I have to get my **** together right now.


----------



## Stilla

I'm finally back home!!!!!!! :yay


----------



## atticusfinch

Linda is coming back today.


----------



## tutliputli

It was my last day at work and now I have a whole week off. Lovely


----------



## ShyFX

Did 30 minutes on the elliptical and It went by in a snap. Hopefully I can turn this into a habit. And I figured out why the tv downstairs wasn't working.


----------



## thewall

finally bought a bike








can't wait for it to get here


----------



## Jessie203

Just got home from 2 hour long jog/walk thingy and caught up with a friend. Was fun.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I made good progress on my apartment today. I'm moving.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I talked with him on webcam for the first time, after a whole year :eek I wonder why we never talked on cam before :con He said he was shy but he's not really :roll It was really nice talking to him for two hours :eek especially since today was a pretty crappy day for me, so that was a nice end to my day


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Went for a walk with my oldest friend and talked about a ton of stuff. It feels good to have a history with someone.


----------



## Stilla

This happened yesterday but still :b 
I was fixing my hair and all of the sudden my uncle came out of his room and startled me a little. 
Then he walked up to me, put his arms around me and says "you look great just the way you are". It was kinda sweet.


----------



## awkwardface

Stilla said:


> This happened yesterday but still :b
> I was fixing my hair and all of the sudden my uncle came out of his room and startled me a little.
> Then he walked up to me, put his arms around me and says "you look great just the way you are". It was kinda sweet.


I wish any one of my uncles would say that, but they're probably too busy drinking. Good for you, though!

Well, today one of the teachers made the class applaud me for something I said. That's something.


----------



## trendyfool

Today is my 93rd day not cutting, and it's now been over seven months since i got out of the hospital. that makes me really happy. also, i somehow feel okay even though i've been alone a lot lately. aaand on thursday i'm hanging out with a couple friends, and on friday too. and on sunday i'm having a picnic with a friend from the hospital


----------



## AussiePea

Home made fudge.

Ruling at life? You better believe it.


----------



## Jessie203

Today I might be able to get rid of at least 25% of my SA
Please please please........


----------



## AussiePea

kathy903 said:


> Today I might be able to get rid of at least 25% of my SA
> Please please please........


:clap Good luck!! Tell the other 75% you will be coming after it soon as well =P


----------



## Jessie203

Ospi said:


> :clap Good luck!! Tell the other 75% you will be coming after it soon as well =P


Haha!!! YES


----------



## noyadefleur

Feel like I did really well on my History exam!


----------



## josh23

^
Well done !


----------



## rizedieb

I just found out I have a great guardian angel.

I had this very good (at that time) friend that I went to pubs with. One day he told me he passed the driving exam and that he got a driver's license. He picked me up with his car to go to the pub lots of times.

At some point, I handed him my iPhone to jailbreak cause he can do that and I didn't know how to do that. He said he'd do it 'tomorrow', then I didn't hear anything of him anymore. Bye iPhone, I got robbed by someone who I saw as a very good friend.

Today, while reading the newspaper, I read that a 25-year old guy called XXX (his full name was written) had been fined and sentenced to community service for stealing a license plate because he failed his driving exam multiple times and could no longer be bothered with it. Cops who were driving behind him noticed he was driving clumsily like someone who is non-experienced, pulled him over to see what was wrong, and found all that out.

I realized it was my so-called 'very good friend'. I also realized I've been in a car with a guy who couldn't drive, and who stole the license plate that was on that car all of the time.

Oh God, I feel so lucky for not having been involved in a deadly accident, and for not getting pulled over by the cops while he was driving while I was in that car.

I'm lucky to still be ALIVE!


----------



## Neutrino

Gave a good 25 minute presentation today  the teacher seemed to like it. Weird


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out today. :yay


----------



## trendyfool

Toad Licker said:


> The sun is out today. :yay


here too


----------



## shadowmask

I got the job. Well, sorta. They promised to call all the applicants (there were around 12 of us) to start work within the next couple of weeks. I just hope they're not bull****ting us. I really, really, rlyrlyrly need this job.


----------



## purplefruit

I went to a meetup here  It was unfortunately in such a dodgy area that I had to build up a lot of courage so I got there later than I wanted to :lol but I made it, and I think I'll keep going back  as long as I don't hear of too many crimes there lol

Also someone msg'd me on Okcupid...ooh wee..


----------



## viv

shadowmask said:


> I got the job. Well, sorta. They promised to call all the applicants (there were around 12 of us) to start work within the next couple of weeks. I just hope they're not bull****ting us. I really, really, rlyrlyrly need this job.


Congrats!



Eliza said:


> I went to a meetup here  It was unfortunately in such a dodgy area that I had to build up a lot of courage so I got there later than I wanted to :lol but I made it, and I think I'll keep going back  as long as I don't hear of too many crimes there lol


:clap

I walked 15.4 km (9.6 miles), _and_ I got light bulbs. It only took me four months to get them :lol.


----------



## Deathinmusic

This happened a couple of days ago actually but it took a while to process things. I have only been seeing my new therapist a handful of times but I have already experienced "breakthroughs" in understanding my own issues which I never reached in my previous therapy relationship of 6 months. I am feeling hopeful about things.


----------



## tutliputli

^ That's wonderful news, DIM! Keep it up. 

-----

I spent the day with my parents. I ate an enormous Strawberry Mille Feuille. Also, my bobbins arrived and they fit my sewing machine perfectly, so I can actually get on with some sewing now. Yay.


----------



## odd_one_out

Overcame an extreme aversion to reading my old thesis (I needed to remind myself how to apply some of those techniques), cringing hard and looking away for about 1/2 hour, and just did it. Didn't think I could. I've read through half a chapter already. More experience shows numerous corrections that could've been made that keep flying at me from the page, mocking.


----------



## Neutrino

I kicked telemarketer ***! I was assertive and told her not to call back 

She was pissed XD


----------



## alte

I found out I could switch into a surgery residency program. It is 5 years long, a lot more work but there are some great pros too - as a surgeon, I wouldn't have to defer to anyone in the OR, work will be hard but fun and rewarding .. the ability to fix things quickly, the technical nature of the work. It sounds perfect except for the long hours.


----------



## alte

I went to a social function which is in and of itself a great achievement. The hosting family had a pet golden retriever. At one point, he walked up next to me, craned his neck up, and stood patiently, waiting to be petted. Lmfao. 

So 2 good things in a row. I am on a roll.


----------



## doralynn

Went back to school after being homeschooled for a couple of years...and surprisingly the anxiety wasn't that bad. I also talked to someone I didn't know.


----------



## layitontheline

I met someone I've been wanting to meet for a long time.


----------



## trendyfool

I went alone to the running start office and signed up for classes for the next two quarters. and even though i say a bunch of weird things via text to a friend, i was able to resolve the situation


----------



## rawrguy

Not much I can say about today. Everything hit the crapper.


----------



## softshock11

watching Disney movies reminded me of childhood feelings and it cheered me up momentarily


----------



## softshock11

also i cleaned my gauges..i do that like 5 times everyday for fun but it always makes me feel good


----------



## laura024

I realized that when someone tells you you're not good enough, that's when you know you're so better than that.


----------



## MindOverMood

layitontheline said:


> I met someone I've been wanting to meet for a long time.


Was it someone from here? ;D


----------



## Wildman

I initiated a confrontation. Twice.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Have finally lost the last of my inhibition about hoing myself out for sponsorship. I drafted a letter tonight, and I plan to start soliciting businesses for sponsorship next week so that this schoolyear I'm not going mental trying to work while boxing and going to school. Hooray for shamelessness!


----------



## JAkDy

Everything is nice now


----------



## odd_one_out

I've got cake.


----------



## Shooterrr

Just finished taking my French final and surprisingly I think I did really well. Looks like studying does pay off.


----------



## rawrguy

odd_one_out said:


> I've got cake.


Nooo it is a lie!


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> I've got cake.


I WANT CAKE - YOU MUST SHARE!!! LOL.

Today was hectic but productive and good. I slept well last night and was in a much better frame of mind.

I had a client who was thoroughly frustrated because since February he'd had Congestive Heart Failure and walking pneumonia went to the ER and was given a ration of sh** and sent to another hospital... that hospital admitted him immediately and did emergency surgery. He was dismissed after 3 weeks with a pacemaker and a defibulator and had to go back to work 2 weeks later because he was behind on his bills. He was diagnosed w/blood clots and has about 15 prescriptions that need to be filled but since his power is about to be shut off and he's a month behind on his rent he was skipping meds to pay his bills... he obviously has no insurance and his job is in jeopardy because without the meds he can barely work.

I was at a loss because my program can't pay for doctor's visits and he needed $45 for the appt and $115 to get his meds. I went to my director and pled his case and she was able to access funds to pay for his rent and power bill ($500) and that freed up the money for his doctor visit and meds.... it was a freakin' awesome feeling to be able to be part of that - plus I did applications to get 4 of his meds for free and steered him to a pharmaxcy that would get the rest for $4 each. We were also able to give him food and clothing and household items and cleaning supplies.

I so totally love my job.


----------



## Raulz0r

I went to the local slot machines joint and all in all I left the place on a positive, I basically covered the expenses I did yesterday when I bought myself a cool new shirt which cost me quite a bit


----------



## Alchemist

Good news for my business, 2 new big projects


----------



## atticusfinch

my mom kept her promise.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Got Janet Jackson Tickets.

Got a haircut.

Heard the first new Yes album in 10 years.

Those are three good things that happened today!


----------



## Christina123

I'm usually too timid to ask my flatmates to borrow their foodstuff, but today I asked to borrow sugar. Stupid small thing, but to me it felt really good.


----------



## Morticia

I got some new knitting needles :clap


----------



## trendyfool

went on a run (albeit a crappy run), had a good therapy sesh, bought "middlesex", and hung out with a few friends.


----------



## doralynn

Made a new friend and spent time with an old one.


----------



## imaginarymonsters

Today, I went through the drive thru...by myself! Haha, baby steps...


----------



## trendyfool

imaginarymonsters said:


> Today, I went through the drive thru...by myself! Haha, baby steps...


good job! keep takin those baby steps and don't look back.


----------



## Omgblood

Giant giant realization how to 'fix' myself that I need to find out how to apply:

-Introverted Personality
-Anxiety

+Extroverted Personality

Then I think I can start feeling normal


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had plans tonight to see Green Lantern with a couple of friends, and when I mentioned it at rugby my teammate expressed interest so I invited her along. She got along with my friends great and is actually coming with us for our Harry Potter nerdfest on July 15th! Yaaaaaaaay ;o)


----------



## Tess4u

I got back on my meds 
Walked home alone anxiety free(noticed how pretty the day was today)
Found my lost brother


----------



## AussiePea

Omgblood said:


> Giant giant realization how to 'fix' myself that I need to find out how to apply:
> 
> -Introverted Personality
> -Anxiety
> 
> +Extroverted Personality
> 
> Then I think I can start feeling normal


You don't have to be extroverted to live a "successful" social life.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

**** yeah, last exam for the semester.


----------



## AussiePea

Talking to my bestie on skype as I drive home? So much win.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

This afternoon, I had the funniest time with my workmates..joking, laughing, taking the crap out on each other for a good half hour. Felt like someone had released laughing gas into the air...it's nice to joke and not take it all so seriously 



JAkDy said:


> YAYAYAYAYAY!
> 
> Finished my last exam for the semester!!! WOOO!
> Off to get drunk now ;D


Wooooo end of exams, best feeling evar. Get Crunk tonight


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Got a good night's sleep last night, good dreams. And woke up this morning, early and ready to start the day!


----------



## odd_one_out

I'm getting ready to go on a free holiday.


----------



## ratbag

This was yesterday. After listening to my brother complain for 3 hours and then watching his Grand March, which was incredibly boring, for 2 hours, I met a hitch hiker with a guitar. My parents gave her a ride and we got to know her a bit. She wants to take me to a buddhist monastery she volunteers at. She not buddhist, but she likes them. She's really nice and open minded. She'll be staying at our place when she gets back. 
I'd rather get to know her myself though, because my mother tends to speak for me and I'd like to be able to represent my self. The chance to know an awesome person is ruined by her also knowing my family. That's the not so good part.


----------



## Neutrino

May have done well on the math exam.


----------



## miminka

I had a lovely day so far. My friend picked me up from my exam and we went to my favourite bistro and had lunch; he'd never been before and was very impressed with it. Then we browsed some antique stores and drove to the river. As we were sitting along the bank, this man showed up with an acoustic guitar and played across the river. I wish I could have given him a tip..


----------



## laura024

Stayed up til 6am to finish a captivating book; however, it came at the cost of seizures.


----------



## trendyfool

today i hung out with a couple friends. i was a little out of it, and nervous, but it was nice to see them!


----------



## Neutrino

Don't have to go to the neighbor's  and no one tried to force me. Now I can loner it up all night. Yay!

._. don't get depressed, don't get depressed!


----------



## Gorillaz

finished exams


----------



## LostPancake

I came out of my class today and felt alive again for the third time this week. I could make eye contact with people and smile at them. It's from dealing with all this Freudian ****.

I keep forgetting to eat dinner though.


----------



## MindOverMood

Estelle said:


> This was yesterday. After listening to my brother complain for 3 hours and then watching his Grand March, which was incredibly boring, for 2 hours, I met a hitch hiker with a guitar. My parents gave her a ride and we got to know her a bit. She wants to take me to a buddhist monastery she volunteers at. She not buddhist, but she likes them. She's really nice and open minded. She'll be staying at our place when she gets back.
> I'd rather get to know her myself though, because my mother tends to speak for me and I'd like to be able to represent my self. The chance to know an awesome person is ruined by her also knowing my family. That's the not so good part.


So you picked up a hitch hiker and invited her to your home? You better be careful, don't want to end up on the 6 o'clock news


----------



## Raulz0r

I woke up, seriously this is probably the best thing that happened to me today, I am awake for only 3 hours


----------



## Omgblood

Ospi said:


> You don't have to be extroverted to live a "successful" social life.


Introversion is generally not socially acceptable, sure its possible but that depends on your standards on what is sucessful


----------



## cmed

Last night was the first time I ever had fun/was sociable at a bar. So much fun that my throat hurts today and nearly without my voice :teeth

Also, back in the gym today for the first time in a week! :boogie


----------



## ratbag

MindOverMood said:


> So you picked up a hitch hiker and invited her to your home? You better be careful, don't want to end up on the 6 o'clock news


My parents invited her. I'll be moved out by then anyway.


----------



## awkwardface

I woke up before my alarm clock went off.

And this is my 100th post.


----------



## ShyFX

Slept in late, now chilling with a cup of tea and good tunes.


----------



## Alchemist

Had a business meeting with my partners and clients. I was little nervous before, but it turn out very well! 

I´m little proud of my self now. All things I was scared of, didin´t really happened.


----------



## layitontheline

Ordered a really pretty arrangement of flowers to be sent to my mom's office for her birthday. I hope they make her smile.


----------



## lissa530

I talked to my cousin for 45 minutes on the phone. That's awesome for me .


----------



## lissa530

layitontheline said:


> Ordered a really pretty arrangement of flowers to be sent to my mom's office for her birthday. I hope they make her smile.


Aww that's really sweet!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Had good coffee with a new friend and some yummy brownies. Made my Sunday arvo


----------



## trendyfool

lissa530 said:


> I talked to my cousin for 45 minutes on the phone. That's awesome for me .


good job!!!


----------



## trendyfool

I had an okay time with my parents, uncle and grandma at a nice restaurant.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I got to play in our rugby game today. I sucked, but it was fun lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Cruella

I went running <3


----------



## nonso

After thinking all hope was lost, I got a call for another interview for a job I really want!


----------



## alte

I read a bit and plan to read more later tonight. Tomorrow's my first day of work and I am terrified (thus the last minute reading).


----------



## layitontheline

I had a looooooovely day :yes I am smitten.


----------



## BetaBoy90

layitontheline said:


> I had a looooooovely day :yes I am smitten.


Details lady, we need em!!!! :mum


----------



## millenniumman75

I still went to church, despite being a half hour late! :hide


----------



## laura024

Went on my 2 mile walk and broke things off with the boyfrann.


----------



## josh23

I ate a mars bar! Wait that's a bad thing...


----------



## MissElley

I did 50 minutes on the Elliptical at the gym non-stop. I felt so pumped. Working out is the love of my life.


----------



## SimpleMinded

I just got on the phone with the surgeon who performed a sympathectomy on me for hyperhidrosis and in the process made my life worse. He didn't properly inform me of the possible complications and shot down the notion that I pursue other treatment options. I put him in his place all right...

Oh, and yesterday my parents and I sat down at a fancy restaurant for lunch, and the waitress barely understood english and completely messed up our drinks order. When we asked to speak to the manager, he had the most repulsive, smug attitude. So we all decided to just get up and leave in front of everybody. I took the lead, and I felt like a million dollars standing up for myself like that. Usually I would just bend over backwards and take it.


----------



## Lee794

I went outside, and i went running, for the first time in a month. I'm glad i did it, even though i'm very tired.


----------



## Raulz0r

So I have these pair of dices for when I'm bored I toss them out on the table, so I tossed them a while a go about 2 months ago, and one of them fell under the table, I looked for it like mad and I couldn't find it, now it happened again with another dice, and now I found them both next to each other, if this ain't luck I don't know what it is


----------



## ratbag

Went biking on a nice but cloudy day. Was chased by a dog that was actually very sweet when I got off my bike and revealed my human form. And I had a delicious sammich.


----------



## Aphexfan

Hung out with my friend from texas today, which I think went pretty well :boogie...no real awkwardnesses :boogie


----------



## heyJude

So I attended my very first job interview this morning and it wasn't that bad. We had a "group interview". There were 8 of us in a room and we had to go around the room and do the whole "tell us something about yourself". Criiiiinge. I felt like I was in school again. "Quiet people aren't allowed here" were the first words spoken by the manager in her introduction. Oh boy. Next, we had to get into groups of three for an activity which we would be evaluated on on how well we communicated with our team members. 2 people were "eliminated" after that first round for not talking enough. Next were the solo interviews and the questions were a lot harder than I expected! But I gave decent answers and lied about one of them, so it was alright. I wasn't as nervous as I thought I would be during the interview (thank you Paxil!). So the lady that interviewed me told me that for someone without work experience, I had a great attitude about the workplace, which made me really happy. Now I'm just waiting for a call back if they want to hire me or not. 

I do hope that I get the job and I am really proud of myself for going to that interview-something I never thought I would do back when my SA was bad.


----------



## skygazer

I woke up at 8:40 AM!!  I saw my mom before she left for work:boogieI had REAL breakfast, not brunch, BREAKFAST!:boogieThe morning sky was beautiful :boogie:yes


----------



## laura024

Got over my fear of the phone I guess....talked for 5 hours, til 4:30 am.


----------



## MissElley

I didn't have coffee today. I always have coffee in the morning for as long as I can remember, but today I didn't have any... hope I can keep it up. So proud of myself.


----------



## cpuzManiac

the first half of my day was pretty ****ty but the 2nd half wasnt too bad.

the cute quiet girl i always see at the campus library just out of the blue started a conversation with me while waiting for the elevator. i've probably bumped into her a couple times a week and never said a word, maybe just a glance. next time i see her, maybe ill start a convo with her and ask her her name.

this evening had a nice dinner at a restaurant to celebrate my dad's birthday, i usually hate eating out but it was good this time.


----------



## MindOverMood

Braces come off in 8 weeks:boogie


----------



## Raulz0r

I called a national sports radio station and I managed to ask a question without making myself sound nervous  And it was also selected the best question of that show


----------



## odd_one_out

I mostly recovered from an all-afternoon meltdown brought on by nothing apparent.


----------



## Gorillaz

just graduated high schoool. ehhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stilla

^ Wow congratulations Gorillaz! Gotta feel good to be finished with it.


----------
I bought a new dress... it has flowers on it :troll


----------



## cpuzManiac

made it a small goal to put more effort into starting small talk conversations with people i see around campus but dont exactly know them.

asked the cook at the cafe how a certain entree was before ordering it (i usually never ask, i usually only order something that im familiar with so i wouldnt have to ask.)

i made a small convo with guy from one of my former classes that i dont really know but we say hi to each other everytime we see each other. however i didnt know what to say after the "how are you, what you been up to" to part and the awkward-silent moment ensued.

off topic: ^ Stilla, i like ur sig


----------



## diamondheart89

I rescheduled my test instead of winging it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Saw some old friends for the first time in 5 months, played some cricket. Exhausted but it was good fun!


----------



## layitontheline

Gorillaz said:


> just graduated high schoool. ehhhhhhhhh


woot woot! 

----------------------------

Passed a book sale selling books for $2 each. Got four, what a lovely deal.


----------



## trendyfool

laura024 said:


> Got over my fear of the phone I guess....talked for 5 hours, til 4:30 am.


awesome!!!!!! long phone conversations are the best...i haven't had one over an hour in like three months, i miss them.

i walked over 7 miles from downtown seattle to my house. it was a beautiful walk. so that's my good thing for today.

ooh, also, according to my therapist, i don't have borderline like i thought i did (though i might have had it last year?) yayy!


----------



## Stilla

cpuzManiac said:


> off topic: ^ Stilla, i like ur sig


Thanks  it's from godlovesugly by atmosphere.

I went swimming with my friend, the water was lovely. 
Also some guys honked at me :um.


----------



## Neutrino

I was home alone all day and did so much/so little. I was much happier today. I didn't even need to visit the Frustration forum!  Wish it could be like this everyday.

Wow I've posted wayyy too much tonight. Time to sleep!


----------



## caflme

My loose car steering is fixed... all it took was a trusted mechanic that I've used for almost 10 years and his handy dandy big wrench. A few turns and it was tightened right up allaying my fears of needing to replace the rack or some other expensive fix. The quick repair was followed by my two favorite words - No Charge. Gotta luv a good and honest man who has integrity.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

12 people viewing 'Postive Thinking,' holy mendoza.. that made my day.


----------



## awkwardface

Who's representing her school in the Chemistry Olympiad? I AM! *happy dance*


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Yeah well done me, actually phoned up regarding a faulty bit of clothing and I actually got my money refunded. Whoop whoop.


----------



## Vip3r

I made some money today. :yay


----------



## Toad Licker

The sun is out it's the start of a string of nice days, we've had so few this year.


----------



## Tangerine

Friend coming over..


----------



## miminka

Bought a heap of treasures at a yard sale today, including a pink silk nightie, crochet shawl and an obscure German board game from the 50's.. it's supposed to be played by candlelight, maybe I'll get to play it with my sister and Grandfather this evening. I got it for free, anyways.

I also went for my first swim of the season. Now to recover from intense sun exposure..


----------



## odd_one_out

I watched a TV programme on the design and testing of vehicle tow bars at my friend's parents'.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I watched a movie. One of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Vip3r

I just made some more money. :yay It has been an awesome day!


----------



## trendyfool

I used an erg for the first time. My 5k time was 24:12, which apparently isn't completly terrible! I'm definitely in much better shape than I was in even a month ago.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Relaxed and had a good time in the city with someone. I plan on sleeping into oblivion tomorrow. Heck yes.


----------



## softshock11

i baked an amazing vegan brownie 

i didnt have milk or eggs so i decided to be risky and it came out better than my nonvegan brownies :O


----------



## Akemi

*I've become more confident when it comes to posting publicly! It quite a while of clicking back and forth before I was comfortable, but I found myself posting on a couple of random threads today.
Good day, good day.
*


----------



## anonymid

Talked on the phone with an old friend, and it went great! So glad I re-initiated contact with him; I've been too avoidant of everyone and everything lately.


----------



## Gorillaz

Prom was fun. Danced with a few girls, and a few times I danced in the middle of the circle where everyone is gathered around.
Canada day was decent too, ventured out to Parliament hill for the fireworks with some friends.


----------



## trendyfool

Gorillaz said:


> Prom was fun. Danced with a few girls, and a few times I danced in the middle of the circle where everyone is gathered around.
> Canada day was decent too, ventured out to Parliament hill for the fireworks with some friends.


awesome!


----------



## Neutrino

- Gave myself an egg white facial
- Somewhat excited about starting work tomorrow
- Did nothing productive


----------



## The Awkward One

Bought castor oil to try and grow back my abused eyebrows.


----------



## softshock11

i did plyometrics and drank a whole bunch of water


----------



## Bbpuff

My brother bought roman candles and we went out to a desertish area with my dog and shot em' together ^-^ I've never lit any type of fireworks before.. It was really nice of him. [:


----------



## Ape in space

The day ended at 1am, and the torture was over.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Finally put away all my laundry and get rid of some stuff I realistically decided I wasn't ever gonna wear/repair, and it only took an hour. I managed to live out of laundry baskets for over a month lol


----------



## cinnamon girl

Class presentation went quite well


----------



## shadowmask

The cat came back.


----------



## trendyfool

Got a haircut from my friend. It was great seeing him. My anxiety just melted away even though I was nervous at first.


----------



## trendyfool

shadowmask said:


> The cat came back.


Wind-Up Bird Chronicle?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Had an amazing weekend with an amazing person. Hope for many many more in the future.


----------



## millenniumman75

I managed to get things done :lol


----------



## cmed

My 4th of July ritual of watching all of the Rocky movies while wishing I had a life will be broken today :yes 

That's right... I'm only going to watch 1 & 2.


----------



## Jessie203

Privacy for me

wooo hooo ^_^


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## layitontheline

I was accepted back into school. So so so relieved.


----------



## Gorillaz

^ ^ awesome


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Weight was good, coach was happy, and now have money to continue seeing my nutritionist and see a sports/ED shrink. Yay ;o)


----------



## Vip3r

I actually feel optimistic about my life right now. I feel like things are going to change, and I will be able to defeat this depression.


----------



## Mithun

I dressed myself with formal clothes to my office(which I don't do often) and am feeling very gentle..


----------



## layitontheline

Gorillaz said:


> ^ ^ awesome


thanks :^D

----------------------

had a good workout


----------



## Melinda

I spent most of the day outside walking around. Managed to have a relatively non-stressful conversation with a friendly stranger while out, and had a lovely meal together with my boyfriend before coming home. Also: I didn't get lost. And I arrived home to find my internet working again (it stopped working last night) So despite not getting everything on my to-do list done I've come home happy.


----------



## odd_one_out

My cousin emailed and offered to send me footage of my gran's birthday to show me how I behaved socially when aged 8 (same as now from what I read).


----------



## MojoCrunch

Went to a wonderful library downtown and almost jizzed myself because they had EVERYTHING. I managed to actually get a hold of every single book from Stephen King's Dark Tower series. Can't wait to get through all of them. :yay


----------



## Nameless Someone

I mustered the courage to finally log in to my Tumblr again after 3 months yesterday. I kept away because I was afraid to see my follower count. I lost one follower since April but I cared a lot less than I thought I would.


----------



## purplefruit

I called my grandmother, she seemed really happy to hear me 

I have to stop forgetting that there are people out there who genuinely love and care about me.

Oh and some guys came to fix my washer. It no longer jumps around trying to kill me. Hooray!


----------



## shadowmask

I guess my parents went on vacation. Or something. At least I can sit on the front porch and drink malt liquor in peace.


----------



## JAkDy

Got my results back from my first semester exam results in medicine.

Yay Yay!! Time for 2nd semester!!


----------



## layitontheline

Sun, workout, curry rice. Heavenly.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Made it to rugby even though I felt exhausted, and we had a nice light practice, so fortune was on my side ;op


----------



## Alchemist

Signed a great contract for my business. I was very nervous and clients joked about me not having facial expressions (I had my poker face for negotiations). But, it ended well even though I was nervous.


----------



## atticusfinch

on the bus ride home, a toddler offered me one of his crackers and attempted to speak with me.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I slept through my alarm and was two hours late getting up. How I still managed to be only 5 minutes late for work is beyond me!

I went for a walk in the sun after I got home. It was nice. Even if I'm not gonna get a tan from that, I'm glad I introduced my legs to sunlight - you know, just in case they forgot what it was all these months.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Played my first entire rugby game of the season. Had no idea what I was doing, and repeatedly got yelled at to get out of our winger's way, but I didn't take it too personally and am just looking at how to improve. It's all about growth, both in sport and in life ;o)


----------



## trendyfool

I had a good workout, and I saw a physical therapist for the first time to talk about my ankle pain when running. Exercise is so awesome!


----------



## Melinda

layitontheline said:


> Sun, workout, curry rice. Heavenly.


Awesome, especially the curry rice part.

Got a pretty encouraging phone call from my mom this afternoon. I also haven't overeaten today or felt especially anxious (as compared with the past few days).


----------



## Mithun

1. Held a healthy technical conversation with a lady(a colleague)
2. brought a cup of coffee, and biscuits from coffee corner to my desk at my office in front of many groups of people(by resisting SA!)


----------



## pita

I had royal wedding commemorative tea and grits for breakfast.

Not commemorative grits. Can you imagine though?


----------



## Jessie203

I've got the best man on this planet. No lie.
=)


----------



## ratbag

I got an interview on Sunday! I'm excited, but kind of nervous. It's an ice cream shop, so I have to serve lots of people and they watch me make their stuff. At least it's cool in the summer.


----------



## layitontheline

^Cool. Good luck.

-------------------------
For the first time in possibly... five months, I actually don't feel like I need a midday nap. Maybe easing up on pot will have its benefits.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

A pretty girl made conversation with me in work. Went longboarding and ate fast food with my buddy for dinner.

Wasn't too anxious today overall, but I had been smoking weed the night before and it usually takes the edge off. I'd better watch that..


----------



## layitontheline

A cat fell in love with me, methinks.

And another cat kneaded my boob.


----------



## pita

I was racing out of the office to drop something into the FedEx box before 6 p.m. when someone from my office stopped me and said, "You will never find the FedEx box on your own. Let me help you." And it was true. I never would have found it on my own in a billion years.


----------



## BetaBoy90

atticusfinch said:


> on the bus ride home, a toddler offered me one of his crackers and attempted to speak with me.


He attempted to? Did you shut him down? That's cold...


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I started building a porch swing for my grandma at her house and I winked at the cute girl next door as she stepped outside to sit on her deck. She smiled back.


----------



## miminka

I made a wish on the grave of Paul Revere.. I hope it comes true.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Not today, but last night. I cooked dinner for my family. It was nice.


----------



## purplefruit

the package my parents sent made it here  good to have some more clothes


----------



## layitontheline

Hung out with a friend and had a nice time.

Ordering pizza was a beautiful experience tonight. The lady on the phone was so friendly, I used the word perfect, and the delivery guy was an awkward, shy sweetheart.


----------



## Jessie203

30 Days! So soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon ^_^


----------



## odd_one_out

I've managed to avoid putting pressure on my backside nerve all day and it feels better than yesterday. I also cleaned the kitchen.


----------



## Alchemist

Had perfect pancakes with my two friends. We didn´t even try to get drunk tonight

Edit: I feel much better after I read few pages of this topic. Thanks!


----------



## related

not all today, but...

-spoke with the landlord over the phone a few times
-got a hair cut
-bought some stuff in town without incident


----------



## skygazer

i has a 42 oz bag of m&m's and i'm not sharing :teeth


----------



## SPC

got a Google+ invite, i dont quite know what it is but i hear that a lot of people wanted one. so that makes me happy.


----------



## Neutrino

Egg white facial, coming right up.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Day 10 of weight cut complete. Just 3.5lbs to go!


----------



## Alchemist

Decided to go out anyway. Why did I wanted to stay in the house first place?


----------



## shyguy101

was feeling depressed today, overcame most of it by the end of day! feeling a lot more inspired now and hoping to start the week on a good note.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Not much, woke up hungover, slept it off and went for a surf in teeny tiny waves.


Also "in the loop" is on and I'm laughing my *** off.


----------



## Gorillaz

Had a pretty sick day. Didn't do much different...just feel happier. Hung out with friends, and made some plans to check out a few concerts later in the week.


----------



## Alchemist

Remembered my old credit card pin, I totally forgot about it. I don´t need to wait for new one!


----------



## foe

I slept for about 15 hours!!! O_O 5PM yesterday to 9:30 this morning. 

It feels so good right now.


----------



## layitontheline

Yesterday I went to a cafe with a friend and tried hookah, which was quite lovely. The cafe is so cozy and has a great selection of tasty treats and drinks - I can't wait to go back.


----------



## mrmarc

Tried Nando's for the first time?lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I invented this new move called the backbreaker. I need some moon boots.


----------



## Lasair

I learnt some stuff that make sense


----------



## crsohr

I ate some fried chicken for lunch and it was possibly the best I ever tasted. When the lady asked what pieces I wanted I felt perverted asking for "2 breasts" so I settled for a thigh and a breast. To cut a long story short it was a good meal!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

My mum just told me that I look like sh*t.

It's okay though, I have been drinking a lot and I havn't shaved in at least a week.


Wooo!


I'm off to a party!


----------



## odd_one_out

Found out from someone at the letting agency by chance that the landlord has _not_ put up my rent. She admitted their head office sends out letters pretending landlords have so they get more money! She said not to name her to anyone. They're so nailed. The landlord's going to hear of this. So many crooks around.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

A girl I am hopelessly in love with at work referred to me as 'darling' and 'sweetie' today :yes


----------



## orchidsandviolins

Got to hang out with people I haven't seen in a long time. It was great to just chill and socialize. So relaxing, so fun.


----------



## layitontheline

Called and booked appointment with school advisor.


----------



## cmed

I feel good lately. The future is promising. Something good is about to happen. I can sense it.


----------



## LostPancake

I called a friend that I've known for 6 years but have never talked with on the phone.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got my CV drafted. Sponsorship list is over a hundred now. This thing is coming together more slowly than I thought, but it is coming together and I'm actually more optimistic now than when I first started working on it. Plans to hoe myself out are proceeding! hooray!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Went for run, twas nice to exercise the lungs.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Didn't have to go to work.



: )



And I'm off for the rest of the week!


----------



## Lasair

^ that does sound nice

I had a really good nights sleep


----------



## Alchemist

I got the news that I´m going on a business trip tomorrow. Yeah!


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Went to the post office to buy and post a birthday card.


----------



## JAkDy

Just saw Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 with some friends at the first official viewing at 12.01am

.......now i get 4 hrs sleep then get up to look at dead people (cadavers) for the first time.


----------



## foe

Finished mounting a couple of accessories on my bike. A water bottle cage and an air pump clamp holder(or whatever it's called).

Now I just need to add a back rack on the rear tire and it'll start looking like a real commuter bike.


----------



## deelishuss

Had a good therapy session and set up some goals for myself for the week. Am confident that I will meet said goals.


----------



## mrmarc

I applied for a couple of jobs


----------



## odd_one_out

Was already tired and susceptible so when I found that photo just now (of E) shed tears of joy. Beautiful.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

i survived through a day at summer school....


----------



## Aloysius

Successfully made two phone calls and left messages without freaking out beforehand.


----------



## slightlyawkward

Two people told me that I look like a model/should try modeling. I don't believe them and was totally taken aback by the comments, but it feels good to hear that just the same.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

JAkDy said:


> Just saw Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 with some friends at the first official viewing at 12.01am
> 
> .......now i get 4 hrs sleep then get up to look at dead people (cadavers) for the first time.


*GASP* I'm doing that on Thurs night!!!! So excited!!! If it's awful, don't tell me! I want to believe it's pure awesomeness, like it should be ;o)

ETA: er...I meant I'm doing the Harry Potter midnight screening thing, not the looking at cadavers. Thank God ;op


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a delicious salmon teriyaki pita. Healthy, tasty food makes me happy ;o)


----------



## Jessie203

Got to talk to him <3


----------



## LostPancake

My friend said we should get married at 60 if we were single, and I said okay. Then she said or maybe 50. And then she said she would have a job and support me in being a starving artist. The only thing is that we are already disagreeing about where to get married - I said Paris, she said Napa Valley. I want to get out of this country though.


----------



## Neutrino

^ that's sweet :]

I cut my own hair. I now have straight bangs instead of side bangs. Looks different


----------



## Alchemist

I went out with my best friend, really great man. We had coffee and good ice cream


----------



## MojoCrunch

Soft honey wheat bread made by pepperidge farm gorged in honey. Very delicious.


----------



## Aloysius

Went for a run/walk. I didn't think almost dying could make me feel so good.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I bought some tickets to see the Red Sox! Boston here I come...:boogie


----------



## Positive4Life

i responded to my friend's text as genuinely as possible


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Erm I sort of managed to get on a crowded bus(I had to stand) and got off where I wanted to get off. I suppose that was good(hated it mind).


----------



## Losm

Nothing in particular but I'm feeling good today. Optimistic!


----------



## Lasair

I bought new shoes and got the courage to start the new tread I was thinking about


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Had a free accupuncture session and an osteopathic jiggy, really opened up my lower back, all in preparation for the really good swell coming in tomorrow morning. *touch wood* (not that kind of wood, you gutterbabies!)

Also shot some clays with my bro and dad, took some nice photos at the beach.

Ate some good food, managed to forget about the "little me" for just a moment.

Smiled at a hot older lady and she smiled back, probably meant nothing but at least I didn't avoid her gaze completely.


Good day, stoked for tomorrow.

Holidays rock my socks.


----------



## NoName99

Made small talk with a couple of cute girls today at work!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Nice one NoName99!


----------



## Alchemist

Went to my lawyer cause some stuff from work. Was little nervous at the beginning, it went OK.


----------



## Jessie203

I try to keep my cool, all "yeah, yeah whatever." about most **** lol but I could almost cry I never get treated this good it opens my heart up. ****, how did I get so lucky ??! Great, I cried a small tear. There goes my reputation LOL
IM SOFT!


----------



## Jessie203

Aloysius said:


> Went for a run/walk. I didn't think almost dying could make me feel so good.


I dig it.


----------



## cmed

Tried melatonin today and I actually slept 8 full hours. I can't believe it. It's been weeks, no, months. I actually woke up groggy and feeling like I could sleep more. I had forgotten what that felt like. Usually I wake up feeling like I just had an energy drink administered intravenously. Let's see how long it takes for a tolerance to happen and for it to stop working (just like everything else does.)


----------



## tutliputli

CrashMedicate said:


> *Tried melatonin today and I actually slept 8 full hours. I can't believe it. It's been weeks, no, months. I actually woke up groggy and feeling like I could sleep more. I had forgotten what that felt like. *Usually I wake up feeling like I just had an energy administered intravenously. Let's see how long it takes for a tolerance to happen and for it to stop working (just like everything else does.)


Yay to the part in bold  That's great!

-----

I think I did a good job at work today. I'm slowly getting used to the people and the place. It's coming naturally which feels good.


----------



## noyadefleur

I never thought I would, but I finally deactivated my Facebook account. I'm feeling better already.


----------



## purplefruit

I made a pretty tasty dinner tonight.


----------



## odd_one_out

I found out this week I'm a demisexual.


----------



## skygazer

I made a phone call! :yay They received all my forms and I'll be able to register on monday! :boogie


----------



## miminka

I cleaned all of the crabapples out of the village park's fountain. It was nice to cool off from my bike ride. Soon I will make some peppermint tea and iChat with my friend.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Had a free accupuncture session and an osteopathic jiggy, really opened up my lower back, all in preparation for the really good swell coming in tomorrow morning. *touch wood* (not that kind of wood, you gutterbabies!)
> 
> Also shot some clays with my bro and dad, took some nice photos at the beach.
> 
> Ate some good food, managed to forget about the "little me" for just a moment.
> 
> Smiled at a hot older lady and she smiled back, probably meant nothing but at least I didn't avoid her gaze completely.
> 
> Good day, stoked for tomorrow.
> 
> Holidays rock my socks.


LOL I love so much of what you say! Your posts crack me up :clap


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Going to see Harry Potter tonight with some awesome girls! Since it's the last one, we decided to go big and dress up. Tonight's theme is Sl.utty Hermione. Got my outfit, now just need to flouff my hair, slap on some majorly red lipstick and we're off to the races!


----------



## sas111

I had an extremely old facebook account fromway back in 2007, with a bunch of horrible pictures of myself. I FINALLY remembered the login name & deleted the account. Now I have 0 facebook & nobody will ever look up my name & see how bad I looked back in the day. I thought this would never happen & it's SUCH A RELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! That account was such a burden.


----------



## tutliputli

I actually got paid and they didn't feck up my money. And I got way more than I was expecting. Now I can buy food and sustenance :boogie


----------



## Kennnie

i had something great to eat


----------



## Alchemist

Month ago my friend told me that his girlfriend wants a dog. She will not buy one, she will adopt abandoned dog from the dog shelter if she can find really young one. She wants to save at least one abandoned animal, but she would like it to be young so she can teach him stuff. He said they will look for dog during the summer holidays. 

Today I was in a bar where my friend works and some old man came in with a small puppy. He said he is looking for his new owner cause he can´t take care of him. His dog gave birth to few of them and this one still has not a home. 

Of course, my friend took the dog and called his girlfriend right away. Miracle...


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I talked on the phone today, I can't remember the last time I actually did! It must have been over a year.

It was just the dentist confirming an appointment and my mom passed the phone to me, but I felt so proud after LOL


----------



## Stilla

My dad bought me chocolate <3


----------



## Kennnie

Stilla said:


> My dad bought me chocolate <3


U still want some chocolate?


----------



## tutliputli

Stilla said:


> My dad bought me chocolate <3


Aw! When I lived with my dad, he'd buy me a massive Toblerone when he did the food shopping each week. Dads are the best.


----------



## skygazer

breakfast


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

There's this old guy who surfs the same break as me, and I saw him catch this one wave today from _way _out back on his longboard, it was well overhead, and as he dropped in, the wave stepped up another foot or two and he teetered for a second, he almost fluffed it. But he regained and sailed, carving lines up and down the face, something so pointless but yet so beautiful.

He paddled up behind me after and said "there's nothing more I want to do in life than this"

It might sound like a terrible cliche, but I like to believe he meant it


----------



## Losm

Discovered the identity of my mystery texter, turned out to be an old friend from school and I'm seeing them tomorrow!  :boogie


----------



## rizedieb

The good news: I voluntarily helped my neighbor today with carrying tons of heavy boxes. I felt great when I saw my work was appreciated. 

At the end of the job, I got offered free beer but sadly my mom just came looking for me, and I'm not allowed to drink beer (even though I'm 20 years old but ah well..) so I had to refuse that one and had to pretend that I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## Hideko

Nothing really good happened today but have made a good decision to spend more of my time in this section, all the other sections tend to get a bit depressing and tiresome to read though, need some positive things to read and more positive suggestions, want to stop looking back and start looking forward, guess you could say that's a good act for the day.


----------



## Jessie203

Hideko said:


> Nothing really good happened today but have made a good decision to spend more of my time in this section, all the other sections tend to get a bit depressing and tiresome to read though, need some positive things to read and more positive suggestions, want to stop looking back and start looking forward, guess you could say that's a good act for the day.


Same here.

.. I'll try and add something for myself though:

I did a heck of a lot of cleaning, cashed a check and exercised.
I woke up to pretty flowers.
Unfortunately my best friend is out of town but when she's back we shall hang out. I'm glad I have someone like that, you can not be together for a bit but when you are again it's like you were only apart one day.
Not going to let loneliness ruin my day.. I have a lot of important people already in my life.. I should be grateful about that and I really am.


----------



## Neutrino

Had a great shower.


----------



## Josie

I found a position which I can craft the PERFECT resume for. It combines everything from the three different types (animals, office, customer service), so the page is completely filled out and jam-packed with the best of all worlds.

Now, if I can conjure up an amazing cover letter, I am feeling pretty good about hearing back on this position. I fully intend on following up with this one, to ensure that someone takes notice.


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's trying to take me to a life drawing class next week.


----------



## josh23

I ate nacho cheese doritos...I thought cheese supreme was THE flavour, but god dayum! Boy was I wrong.


----------



## pita

Remembered I had a tiny bag of Costa Rican coffee from my sister. So I made it. And now I'm drinking it. Three good things already, and it is only 8:15!


----------



## Neutrino

Ate cherries...


----------



## Alchemist

Today I called few people but everyone was busy. I wanted to make something out of this day and went out alone. I went to a bar owned by my friend, but he also wasn´t there. I was having my drink alone, when he came with his little dog and a ball and invited me to go to a park to play with them. 

Great day, after all!


----------



## Lasair

Finished my book and started another


----------



## diomedes

I had a nice sandwich for lunch.


----------



## FairleighCalm

josh23:1059152006 said:


> I ate nacho cheese doritos...I thought cheese supreme was
> THE flavour, but god dayum! Boy was I wrong.


LMAO Thank you!


----------



## Losm

Finding it easier to have conversations with taxi drivers :b


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Phew!

Passed all my subject's, I was worried there for a bit. :lol


----------



## AussiePea

Close to 8 hours talking to someone incredibly special today!


----------



## BetaBoy90

^
Pretty bored now eh???


----------



## AussiePea

hehe no I have Bike racing to hold me out :b.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Epiphany hangover.

I see the light, but it hurts :idea :twak


----------



## Alchemist

I realized that I have been sleeping very well last 2 weeks. Before, that wasn´t the case.


----------



## caflme

I woke up and my foot cramp was gone... it's a little sore but I can walk on it without limping. My son made me coffee for the second day in a row and it's stopped raining (but is still cloudy). Maybe we will get more chores done today - yesterday was a lost day spent surfing the net and watching the raindrops fall.


----------



## millenniumman75

Estelle said:


> I got an interview on Sunday! I'm excited, but kind of nervous. It's an ice cream shop, so I have to serve lots of people and they watch me make their stuff. At least it's cool in the summer.


That was my very first job - actually it was a convenience store/gas station that also served hand dipped ice cream. I know how to make banana splits and sodas. :lol It was a fun job, even though I sprained my wrist mid summer. That was 18 years ago, right after graduation :doh


----------



## MojoCrunch

Finally get to go to this and feel a little free for once! Been waiting for a month or two! I can't f***ing wait! I hope in my pool of paranoid nervousness around people that I can maybe meet someone or something. Or just have some fun and listen to some good music. Or have a potential adventure. Anyway, here I go.


----------



## diomedes

I went to the zoo with a pretty girl from this site today.


----------



## StarryNights2089

Talk to one of my best friends for about three hours. :teeth


----------



## skygazer

finally done, now can't wait for fall


----------



## Alchemist

Went to visit my relatives. there was a lot of people around and I wasn´t nervous. There were few cute girls I didn´t know. I didn´t talk to them, I was little scared but I don´t beat my self up about it. Next time it will be better.


----------



## shadowmask

Made 80 bucks selling some weights and a pair of shoes. On the flip side, I got a ticket and blew out a tire running over a piece of metal on the way there. HA! My life is a comedy of errors. Really. I have no choice but to laugh at this ****.


----------



## layitontheline

^heh. I don't know if I want to laugh at the irony in that or give you a virtual hug so I'll just leave it at heh.

I've been very much enjoying this issue of Time magazine (100 New Scientific Discoveries).


----------



## feels

My boyfriend and I have been together for six months today. I couldn't ask for a better guy.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Figured out last night what I needed to do to get back to my positive frame of mind. Took the morning off my one job and just went to the other, did a smaller early workout and felt okay about it, had a good appt with my nutritionist and a great talk with my coach tonight. Yesterday I felt like giving up; today I just made a few adjustments and I had a great day. Serves as a reminder that life is what you make of it.


----------



## Alchemist

I was having my coffee alone and 2 cute girls from the table next to mine asked to borrow news papers. We flirted for few seconds. Not much, but it´s a start.


----------



## caflme

Noticed that an organization donated several thousand dollars to a local charity... the same organization donated several hundred dollars to me when I was in college. Seems like a great opening to send them another thank you letter and explaining the job I received thanks to their generosity (I originally sent them a thank you note but not since graduating)... and possibly generating a donation for the medical program that I run here at the non-profit that employs me.


----------



## layitontheline

I was right and he was wrong... ha! In yo' face.


----------



## Lasair

My driving lesson was cool and I had dinner with my friend


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

jhanniffy said:


> My driving lesson was cool and I had dinner with my friend


^Good stuff  cars are great, especially in Ireland. Are you coming to the meetup on saturday by the way?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

The day ended. So freakin' slow.


----------



## noyadefleur

Got together with my best friend today. We swam, drank tea and just relaxed. I love seeing her.


----------



## Delicate

Drove myself to work for the first time, then drove my sister home later on. It was... eventful, but I'm proud of myself for having the nerve to drive alone cos I was so worried about it.


----------



## NoDirectionHome

I had a meeting with several of the people I'll be working with this fall on the school newspaper. I'm the managing editor, so it'll be a lot of work/responsibility/interaction afr), but the meeting went really well, actually. I presented a lot of my ideas & everyone (including the advisor that watches after us) heard me out and seemed to think I had some decent ideas for promoting the paper. We also might be moving part of our newspaper online, something I've pushed for since last semester.

Looks like I'm going to have a lot of fun after all & get a pretty decent credential for my resume. :boogie


----------



## noyadefleur

After months of practicing, I can finally do my left splits!


----------



## miminka

uncategorizedme said:


> *Got together with my best friend today. We swam, drank tea and just relaxed. I love seeing her.*


Relaxed we did.. I'm so glad I got to see you, we had such a nice time. I can't wait to see you on Thursday :b

I made myself some noodles.. and it wasn't a complete disaster.


----------



## odd_one_out

**** all. I think I even awoke with a broken moth on my pillow.


----------



## layitontheline

I threw out the pack of cigarettes. I'd only smoked one, I think :um But yay.


----------



## cpuzManiac

my friend who i've been meaning to contact and hang out with, unexpectedly showed up at my house this evening. we hung out and spoke for a while. we plan to go fishing later this weekend. first time im gonna be out of the house on the weekend in a while.


----------



## Alchemist

The rain fell and it´s a little cooler now


----------



## danberado

Got braces installed today, so in a few years my teeth might be straighter.


----------



## Lasair

Bought a new dress


----------



## kaminagi

Today I marched right into a store and asked for an application, filled it out and turned it in! I feel really accomplished.


----------



## Alchemist

Went to work and did some job that bothered me for a long time. I thought it is impossible until I really tried. 

It´s true what they say: Impossible is nothing!


----------



## Delicate

I called the college I'm taking a class at to find out the course times, I'd usually email but at work they asked me to find out and because it's summer I might not have had time to wait for an email response since they'll be closing soon. So I called because it's quicker and I handled it completely fine. I didn't think much about it before, so I just _did _it, and I feel so much better knowing I didn't wimp out.


----------



## MindOverMood

danberado said:


> Got braces installed today, so in a few years my teeth might be straighter.


Good luck I'm getting mine off(hopefully) in August after having them on since September 2007:blank


----------



## sully20

I was on the phone with someone for 40 minutes. New world record for me, especially since it was a guy. And not a family member for once, hah.


----------



## layitontheline

My room is wonderfully clean. I moved kitty's litter box and food into my room so now we can be bed buddies for the next month. :yay

And I'm going to enjoy a sweetass joint soon.


----------



## Vip3r

I am making progress and feeling better about myself every day. It feels good.


----------



## jimbo00

kinda stupid... but i finaly figured out howto swallow pills after 28 yrs 
Turns out I wont choke on them....


----------



## shadowmask

Confirmed that I got the job. My boss is crazy extroverted. And a little plain crazy. I dread working for this guy. At least it's a paycheck, though.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Felt like coming home and binging after work, but turned right and went to the gym instead.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Went running around the neighborhood this morning. :boogie


----------



## Hello22

I have an interview on Monday for an internal position in my company. Hope i don't bottle it and become a nervous wreak beforehand. I need to start reading up on regulations and iso standards, and probably practice my answers to tricky questions, but i'll do that on Sunday. 

Also my supervisor asked me if i wanted to go for a promotion at work - he said he wanted to put my name forward for it. I'm flattered that he thinks i'm capable of it, and he said i'm a suitable candidate and wants me to use my abilities more. Even if i don't get either, it is a nice feeling to know that i keep my head down and do my job, and someone actually notices this. I never complain, when i'm under pressure i still manage to get everything done and i never complain. Dedication and hard work seems to be paying off.


----------



## FallenRepublic

i went outside for a walk. I even dug out my sketchbook and drew for awhile


----------



## layitontheline

shadowmask said:


> Confirmed that I got the job. My boss is crazy extroverted. And a little plain crazy. I dread working for this guy. At least it's a paycheck, though.


Congrats =)


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Good Things of the Day

1. I got a grayscale copy of the book I proofread for my internship! :clap It's not the official color hardcover but at least my name's in the acknowledgements section! :boogie

2. I bought a new dress! :yay And it was made in California too :yes

3. I finally got that informational interview scheduled at that company!!! :banana I've been trying to get an appointment since May :eek So looking forward to Tuesday now :yes and hopefully they'll have an entry-level job open :b

4. Francesco  :squeeze


----------



## artandis

I finally got to see Wicked today!!!


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend/ex visited before work and hugged and called me sexy. I thought I was loathsome to her before this happened. Shocked but in a pleasant way.


----------



## carefree

I got my haircut and the conversation with the hairdresser wasn't all that awkward. And...I bought stationery. hehe.


----------



## odd_one_out

Awoke at dawn then allergies and mental niggles kicked in, preventing more sleep. But at least I got a load of work done, some writing done, stayed in an even mood, and had time for a nap before lunch.


----------



## caflme

^that's great to hear... did you get those emails done (either one or both?).


----------



## odd_one_out

Oops. No. I forgot about the people tasks.


----------



## caflme

^that's OK, you got stuff done... that's what counts.


----------



## AussiePea

The absolute, unquestionable realisation that this is something I want more than anything, and I will do everything in my power to ensure it happens.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hello22 said:


> I have an interview on Monday for an internal position in my company. Hope i don't bottle it and become a nervous wreak beforehand. I need to start reading up on regulations and iso standards, and probably practice my answers to tricky questions, but i'll do that on Sunday.
> 
> Also my supervisor asked me if i wanted to go for a promotion at work - he said he wanted to put my name forward for it. I'm flattered that he thinks i'm capable of it, and he said i'm a suitable candidate and wants me to use my abilities more. Even if i don't get either, it is a nice feeling to know that i keep my head down and do my job, and someone actually notices this. I never complain, when i'm under pressure i still manage to get everything done and i never complain. Dedication and hard work seems to be paying off.


Congratulations, sounds like you have a great work ethic, which seems quite hard to find these days, seems like everyone needs rewards for doing their jobs.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Having a good day. Get to see my extended family today! Hmmm, actually I guess that's more of a negative....


----------



## flykiwi

forgot to set my alarm for work..
but i got up 20 minutes ebfore i had to leave :]


----------



## Devdas

Got selected to play in the local cricket tournament. :boogie I was really surprised when they called me, I haven't played in months. I'll have to wait till september holidays though


----------



## diomedes

I feel I had breakthrough with kid I was tutoring.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hello22 said:


> I have an interview on Monday for an internal position in my company. Hope i don't bottle it and become a nervous wreak beforehand. I need to start reading up on regulations and iso standards, and probably practice my answers to tricky questions, but i'll do that on Sunday.
> 
> Also my supervisor asked me if i wanted to go for a promotion at work - he said he wanted to put my name forward for it. I'm flattered that he thinks i'm capable of it, and he said i'm a suitable candidate and wants me to use my abilities more. Even if i don't get either, it is a nice feeling to know that i keep my head down and do my job, and someone actually notices this. I never complain, when i'm under pressure i still manage to get everything done and i never complain. Dedication and hard work seems to be paying off.


You worked hard and it paid off, congrats to you  you'll go far!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Worked hard and late, got migraine headache, took drugs, little buzzed :eyes


Probably doesn't count as being good "holistically", but for now I am but a single yorkshire pud floating in a sea of gravy.


Good night vienna!


----------



## Alchemist

Had a great work day. A lot of people around, but I wasn´t to anxious. Not bad...


----------



## LostPancake

I think I aced my test, which surprised me - I've missed two of the seven projects. Frick.


----------



## BeHereNow

When I could have given up and caved in to all my old habits I remained strong remembering that the only moment that matters is now and its the only thing you'll ever have control over.

Instead of letting things in life get me down I wrote this rudimentary poem

Nothing fancy or professional just what flowed from my mind to my keyboard just to keep myself going:

I will never be defeated
And you can never be deleted
From this game called Life
Cause even through all the stife
And the anger and the pain
Ones soal does remain
And existance and persistance
Never even need resistance
Just let it go and let your emotions flow
Like the river to the sea
Its much more than you and me
We are all in this together
Doesen’t matter what the weather
One step back
I take a thousand leaps forward
One never knows
All you have to do is go


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

I went shopping to the supermarket, before 9am. Made some potato and pasta salad and a marinade for some meat.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a great start to my day. yes, indeed!


----------



## BeHereNow

Got invited over a friends house!:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap
The hermit leaves his cave!


----------



## tutliputli

I got my first payslip from my new job. Not only did they work out my tax correctly but I got paid a lot more than I was expecting. This is the first time in my life I've earned a decent wage. Hopefully in a month or two, I'll have paid off my debts and be able to start enjoying having some money. 

And a guy at work lent me Alan Partidge and Father Ted DVDs, yay.


----------



## Gorillaz

bought some nice shoes


----------



## odd_one_out

Watched videos with my friend of low flying fighter jets in Wales.


----------



## caflme

After a rocky start I had a very nice morning chatting with someone I care deeply for... that set the tone for me having a really great day... having energy to do all that I wanted to accomplish and I'm still riding pretty high energy-wise after being so filled on so many levels... it's amazing how easy just having a friend to talk to can recharge us.

Next... mow my lawn and get some edging and pruning down... about to start that in a few mins. Just finished a pb&j sandwich... a really good one (w/chips) and an ice cold glass of milk.


----------



## josh23

Watched South Park marathon with my brother, haven't laughed so much in a long time, and also it's good to spend time with him.


----------



## Hello22

I got the job promotion yesterday


----------



## purplefruit

I went to Leeds


----------



## Alchemist

Great work night! I met a girl I like and we chated for half an hour. It would be longer, but I had to work. Tomorrow I work at the same place and she said she will be there. It was a huge event, lot of people, so I screwed up few times under the pressure. But, who cares when so many good things happened.


----------



## Shannanigans

i read a great book
and my sister came by


----------



## baseballdude

This whole summer has been awesome. I have spent most of it as a staff counselor at a summer camp. I have gained a lot of confidence in myself and my leadership skills. My female coworkers nickname me "Prince Charming" (I guess I look/act like him). I have really been blessed with a great community of people this summer and I have made more friends this summer than I have in my entire life.


----------



## layitontheline

I complimented someone's shirt. I meant it.

But I also hope it makes her hate me less for not congratulating her on her engagement.


----------



## steelmyhead

I got my hair cut really short today. I won't have to comb it or put gel in it for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## The Man They Call

I bought some great books for really cheap at a Borders liquidation sale.


----------



## Glue

Went to see drone/doom metal band Earth. Amazing show.


----------



## LostPancake

God, this eft/tapping really works. I've been drowning in anxiety about this research project lately but tapping about it made it all melt away, and I was actually excited to work on it this morning. I should have been doing this all summer, and about other things also. Frick.


----------



## Neutrino

There are over 2 million posts in these forums  that's so intense


----------



## Losm

Got people to go to the cinema and it wasn't a disaster, woo!


----------



## Alchemist

I just love my work. I have one more night like this tomorrow. I can´t wait. I met some totally cool people. They think I´m to serious, cause of my SA- but guess what: Who cares!


----------



## layitontheline

I ate a pretty (and tasty) donut, and a driver gave me a break. Simple things.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I got to use the copier. :boogie


----------



## diomedes

Doctor said my mama's cholesterol went down. I'm happy she's doing better tryin to take care of herself.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Sparred a redonkulous number of rounds, including with some guys who I rarely have the opportunity to spar with. Then went for a run and some stairs in the River Valley with two peeps.


----------



## Keith

My brother came over and we had cake because its his birthday on Tuesday also we got some sushi good day in my book


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

diomedes said:


> Doctor said my mama's cholesterol went down. I'm happy she's doing better tryin to take care of herself.


:clap Glad for you! Wish my mom would live a bit healthier, but maybe one day.


----------



## noyadefleur

Came home from my dad's today to find my mom had already gotten the puppy we thought we'd have to wait a month or two for.


----------



## Tinavoid

I talked to my friends : ) for a whole 20 mins (Yay!) : D


----------



## MindOverMood

uncategorizedme said:


> Came home from my dad's today to find my mom had already gotten the puppy we thought we'd have to wait a month or two for.


What breed and where are the pics?


----------



## Alchemist

uncategorizedme said:


> Came home from my dad's today to find my mom had already gotten the puppy we thought we'd have to wait a month or two for.


What a great surprise!


----------



## miminka

I awoke to the sound of soft rolling thunder. Sweet rain.. grey skies.. I feel rejuvenated..


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I hadn't seen her in 20 years and she got me dancing, I never dance.


----------



## layitontheline

I've been in a good mood today for no particular reason.

And I've decided I'm getting a bubble tea before work and enjoying a joint afterwards. That or having a phone chat with someone awesome. Or perhaps both.


----------



## noyadefleur

MindOverMood said:


> What breed and where are the pics?


Boxer, and I'll get a few up soon.


----------



## josh23

I went out of my comfort zone, and was rewarded.


----------



## Alchemist

Third night in a row on my great job. This project is finished and I enjoyed it completely. Hope others will be even better. 

Thanks to the universe!


----------



## Aphexfan

Saw the last harry potter today :clap


----------



## danberado

I forgot to bring a pen to class, and I asked someone if I could borrow a pen!


----------



## JanaNanner

Holy moly, I GOT ASKED OUT ON A DATE. How did that happen? O.O What. What. What. This has broken my brain. It may never function again. But that's okay because I'M GOING ON A DATE.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finished painting my room. :boogie


----------



## AussiePea

Just a happy day, good news and excitement for someone special, playing dance music at work, getting some important stuff completed at work and the fact it's now home time woooo.


----------



## SuperSky

I sat in a non-engineering, first year lecture. It was mindblowing. They RECORD the lecture, so it's ok if you have a clash with another class. They dress like lecturers rather than hobos. They don't mind if you don't even know what a log function is. They DON'T treat you like you're a complete dumbass if you ask a question about what they're explaining. They also don't joke about failing you after you've asked the question. You can sit in the lecture and have confidence that you understand what the lecturer is talking about. They don't joke about how the subject is going to make your life a living hell!

HOLY CRAP!!!! I didn't know this even existed!


----------



## purplefruit

^ :lol


I went and saw Harry Potter today!  Alone!  Massive triumph! *pats self on back*


----------



## Losm

Went and got an injection that I've been putting off for ages. Hurt way less than I was expecting so I'm going to get my ears pierced again tomorrow (something else I've been avoiding) before I chicken out!


----------



## Alchemist

Me and my colegues had a meeting with famous musicians. It was very interesting. I feel so lucky!


----------



## glitterbaby

My friend (who I met on a college course and haven't seen for seven months) came to see me in a play at the theatre..she left early because she was feeling unwell, then fainted outside..I found her and then we went to the hospital.

Today she's much better and Im so happy 

Also I plucked up the courage to call a guy im dating, haven't seen him in a while and HE suggested meeting again which put any doubts or anxiety out of my mind...ahhh now I can sleep easy


----------



## Larkspur

I just applied for my first job _ever_.


----------



## Saekon

Rawr, canteen duty!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I narrowly avoided disaster when I noticed my mp3 player was in my laundry.


----------



## odd_one_out

Figured out what to do with my code and have almost finished writing it.


----------



## mooncake

I feel and look like poo, but I'm going out anyway.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Healthier, more sustainable diet is working ;o)


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I ate some pretty good cereal this morning.. lol.
That's all I got, oh and its Wednesday. Best day of the week.


For me at least..


----------



## Losm

Got my ears pierced again after putting it off for ages. Just forced myself to do it, I'm going to do that more often


----------



## mrmarc

I applied for another job


----------



## MojoCrunch

Found out I got an A and am now done with school. Been waiting what seems like forever for this. Now for my beautiful diploma.

Now I can play my Ipod in the car. 

And we have internet again! AND my package came. Alright!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Got a half day at work!


----------



## tutliputli

Hard day at work but I was on shift with this lovely guy who's so incredibly laid back, it was pure bliss. He's quiet too and it was so, so good to not have to worry about talking all the time. Such a breath of fresh air. It's really too bad that he's married. xD


----------



## Alchemist

I almost spend whole days inside. I made my self go out, I was there 5 hours


----------



## Neutrino

It's my day off, but my boss asked if I could work for a few hours because everyone else is sick. Which sucked, but the good thing is I get paid double time  that's about 85 bucks in 3 hours. Woot woot. Getting double time Friday and Monday too. That's a lot of money :OOOOOOOO


----------



## trendyfool

I haven't seen any of my friends since July 4th. I lost my phone around that time, so I haven't been able to text anyone. I'd basically fallen off the radar of all my friends. 

I thought no one really cared that I hadn't been around, because I hadn't gotten any messages on facebook. but today my friend jack bothered me about not texting him and said he misses me. so--people (or at least one person) didn't forget about me entirely. it's a really small thing, but made me so happy.


----------



## Losteagle

I booked my flight for my trip today.. I'm exited to get away for awhile...


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Chick at the front desk at the gym remarked on how much weight I've lost ;o)


----------



## pita

Boss gave me a chocolate bar she brought back from the sales conference and told me I was "too good to be true." 

Well. And here I thought she hated me.


----------



## Dreamscape

I went to get a haircut today and I'm very happy with it.  I had been putting it off for far too long because my previous visit was a disaster. I went to a new place and it was well worth it.


----------



## JS13

Got a haircut. Ha!


----------



## MindOverMood

pita said:


> Boss gave me a chocolate bar she brought back from the sales conference and told me I was "too good to be true."
> 
> Well. And here I thought she hated me.


Watch out, it could be poisoned


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I found out my Brother is going to be gone for the weekend so I am ecstatic.


----------



## pita

MindOverMood said:


> Watch out, it could be poisoned


Now you tell me!


----------



## JanaNanner

I am officially in a relationship! :love


----------



## mrmarc

I got my results...
and i am very pleased with them 
atm its a mixture of feeling really really happy and queasy lol.


----------



## miminka

Agnès Varda boxed set arrived today! Also, I took advantage of the Barnes & Noble Criterion sale..


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Yesterday: I decorated my room with my stuffed animals.


----------



## HannahAnarchy

I got my ticket to a Leftover Crack gig in the mail, cant wait to go to it!

Had my first CBT session today 

Peace x


----------



## Alchemist

My best friend proved once again that he actually is *"the best friend in the word" *and no matter what I do he will understand. I will never doubt him again.


----------



## Larkspur

Ohmigosh. Due to a mix up with 3-way calling, I talked on the phone and ordered everything all by myself. I actually made a successful phone call. I am shaking, but......take that phone phobia! :b


----------



## JayDontCareEh

I just made a pretty killer stir-fry if I do say so myself.


You know, cooking can actually be quite rewarding when you put a little time and effort into it.


----------



## SuperSky

I made mini quiches and figured out a couple of things for an assignment


----------



## cmed

JanaNanner said:


> I am officially in a relationship! :love


That's awesome, congrats!

--------------

I am officially on vacation


----------



## miminka

A few weeks ago I realized that I'm almost completely free of social anxiety. My therapist, close friends, psychologist and I agree that it's likely I've never had social anxiety in the first place, that shyness and extreme introversion are just part of my nature (and have been ever since I was a child) and anxiety was mainly a side-effect of depression. I'm not even sure why I still go on this site, though I try to avoid all the negativity. Mainly, I just like to see what my friend is up to, and kill time occasionally. I can't relate to the bulk of members now, at least not anymore. I have no problem communicating with people; I can chat with coworkers and customers without scrutinizing myself to extreme degrees, telephone friends, make proper eye contact.. ask questions and offer my opinion in class without doubting myself. 

I also worry a lot less about my appearance. I don't fuss with my hair anymore- I just brush it and leave it how it falls. There are some things I can be obsessive about- the state of my bedroom for example, but I'm not going to consider this a hinderance. It's just a quirk, and it isn't harming myself or anyone. I'm not sure what got me to this comfortable place. Medication, perhaps. But I attribute most of my change to will power and mindfulness tactics. When I stopped viewing myself as anxious, obsessive and neurotic, I no longer exhibited those qualities. 

I realized life is too precious to sit around and sulk; why am I this way and not that? Why am I not able to do things that seem to come so naturally to other people? There are too many beautiful things in the world; so many wonderful things that I don't understand yet, there is so much I would like to understand, so much I want to learn. I don't need to have perfect social skills, or look like a supermodel to be able to understand a book, or be moved by a painting.. or poem. I don't need a myriad of friends to be able to do these things either, the things that are truly meaningful to me.

I no longer yearn for the close company of other people, I don't need a relationship- I have enough people in my life that I cherish and I know the feeling is reciprocated. For now, they're all I need. And if I didn't have them, I would be okay, too. I realize now that solitude, for me, is everything. I'm happy with it, I don't feel inferior because of it.


----------



## Aphexfan

Saw rango today! Really good (and definitely unique) movie


----------



## trendyfool

AudreyHepburn said:


> A few weeks ago I realized that I'm almost completely free of social anxiety. My therapist, close friends, psychologist and I agree that it's likely I've never had social anxiety in the first place, that shyness and extreme introversion are just part of my nature (and have been ever since I was a child) and anxiety was mainly a side-effect of depression. I'm not even sure why I still go on this site, though I try to avoid all the negativity. Mainly, I just like to see what my friend is up to, and kill time occasionally. I can't relate to the bulk of members now, at least not anymore. I have no problem communicating with people; I can chat with coworkers and customers without scrutinizing myself to extreme degrees, telephone friends, make proper eye contact.. ask questions and offer my opinion in class without doubting myself.
> 
> I also worry a lot less about my appearance. I don't fuss with my hair anymore- I just brush it and leave it how it falls. There are some things I can be obsessive about- the state of my bedroom for example, but I'm not going to consider this a hinderance. It's just a quirk, and it isn't harming myself or anyone. I'm not sure what got me to this comfortable place. Medication, perhaps. But I attribute most of my change to will power and mindfulness tactics. When I stopped viewing myself as anxious, obsessive and neurotic, I no longer exhibited those qualities.
> 
> I realized life is too precious to sit around and sulk; why am I this way and not that? Why am I not able to do things that seem to come so naturally to other people? There are too many beautiful things in the world; so many wonderful things that I don't understand yet, there is so much I would like to understand, so much I want to learn. I don't need to have perfect social skills, or look like a supermodel to be able to understand a book, or be moved by a painting.. or poem. I don't need a myriad of friends to be able to do these things either, the things that are truly meaningful to me.
> 
> I no longer yearn for the close company of other people, I don't need a relationship- I have enough people in my life that I cherish and I know the feeling is reciprocated. For now, they're all I need. And if I didn't have them, I would be okay, too. I realize now that solitude, for me, is everything. I'm happy with it, I don't feel inferior because of it.


right on  that's the place I wanna get to.


----------



## trendyfool

I finally got a phone, and I was texting a good friend about hanging out, and he said, "I'm free sunday but I can hang out saturday too." and that made me really happy, because it means he actually wants to see me. 

and despite my psyche clearly not being in the right place, I don't actually *feel* that bad. which is a nice change. like, I'm okay with being boring and spending the day reading infinite jest. I don't have to be social to have fun! I can't change the place I'm at...but I can change the way I feel about where I am.


----------



## Cheeky

Last day of work for two whole weeks, woohoo!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Audrey Hepburn, your post was inspiring. Thank you.

*I woke up feeling really sick but realized I was juicing and that was normal. Then after awhile I felt really good. Like rockin lop.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I scored a free bottle of nail polish and some chapstick and I haven't felt depressed all day.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I got my learners license yesterday & I drove on the road for the first time today


----------



## JAkDy

Feel loved again


----------



## diomedes

My mama's last checkup with her doctor turned out good. She is listening to her doctor some more.


----------



## Alchemist

I started working on a new project and it started really good. Better then I expected. :clap

Also, yesterday, I wanted to eat something sweet and my mother came home with a box of cookies. Great surprise! I forgot to write that yesterday.


----------



## Northern Lights

The German Monuments Preservation Office asked for one of the photos I have loaded up to Flickr to be used for a book about Gothic style architecture in Bohemia! I am quite proud! :yes


----------



## Alchemist

...and had a great drinking night with my friends...

PS: I´m sooo drunk...


----------



## shadowmask

This new job isn't so bad; in fact, it's a ****ing cakewalk. Co-workers are cool. It's a short distance, too. Thank god I don't have to drive 45 miles round trip anymore just to get to work.

On the downside, the pay sucks and I smell like old people.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Did some sunbathing and got some color on my face.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Good Things of the Day

1. Bought two new dresses! And they were both on sale so I got a good deal :yes

2. Bought three bookmarks! All with Boston scenery paintings :boogie

3. Went to the festival in the North End with Francesco, then watched another Alfred Hitchcock movie with him on Netflix 

And this hasn't happened yet but... I'm going to the New England Aquarium tomorrow! :banana


----------



## hoddesdon

This is about three weeks old, but I qualified as a teacher of English as a Second Language. I did the practice teaching as part of the course, and have also done four hours solo.


----------



## diamondheart89

I went to a water park and actually had fun.


----------



## tutliputli

I've had a really nice weekend.


----------



## lynna

I had a good conversation with a friend about our hopes and fears for the future. This is one of the few times I've had a proper conversation with someone this summer, and I wasn't feeling overly anxious.


----------



## Aphexfan

LifeGoesOn said:


> Good Things of the Day
> 
> 1. Bought two new dresses! And they were both on sale so I got a good deal :yes
> 
> 2. Bought three bookmarks! All with Boston scenery paintings :boogie
> 
> 3. Went to the festival in the North End with Francesco, then watched another Alfred Hitchcock movie with him on Netflix
> 
> And this hasn't happened yet but... I'm going to the New England Aquarium tomorrow! :banana


Hope you have fun! :yay :boogie

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today i went shopping at the mall with my sister and my mom and didnt feel anxious or paranoid at all which is fantastic


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> Hope you have fun! :yay :boogie
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Today i went shopping at the mall with my sister and my mom and didnt feel anxious or paranoid at all which is fantastic


Thank ya! :yay Hope you had a good time at the mall too! :boogie

Today I got to pet a stingray! :eek At the New England Aquarium, they have a tank where you can pet sharks and stingrays :eek They feel kinda weird and slippery though... But at least now I've petted a dolphin and a stingray :clap Adding to my List of Sea Creatures I've Petted Before :yes :lol


----------



## Kennnie

still alive


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I was sitting alone at church when somebody came and sat next to me.


----------



## gilt

My sister has been sorting through my parents' papers; she put together personal boxes of papers ( art, homework, report cards, etc) from our school years, and gave them out. So now I have this box of wonderful stuff to look through.


----------



## Christina123

I was on the bus home. I saw my neighbour and smiled. When I got off the bus I was scared about approaching my neighbour, and walked for a couple of minutes infront of him. He caught up with me. I despite of being nervous and anxious asked him how he was doing and we ended talking the whole way home. It was a fun conversation. He seems nice. And it was so good to have a conversation with a human.

:yes


----------



## Alchemist

I got the email I was waiting for. I was worried for nothing


----------



## Losm

Just made buns, making more for the hospice up the road soon! Might go to the beach tomorrow, woo!


----------



## Alchemist

I went out and met 6 people that I know and made a small talk to all of them. It went very well, I wasn´t anxious at all:boogie


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Made it through a weekend out of town with a friend. Felt anxious and turned to food, but I made it and behaved like a relatively normal person lol


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

I had my first session at the hospital gym. Yeah ok I was nervous and anxious and felt like a prized prat cos I couldn't get off a piece of equipment, lol and I did take my mum. At least I stayed the whole session.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I went to Quincy Market after work and bought a new wrap dress! :yay Omg I is sooooo happy! :banana It's really pretty :yes :boogie


----------



## Estival

Got my first paycheck from my new job and my new debit card arrived!! Excited.


----------



## Fashionist

Some co-workers and someone from upper-level management bought me, a lowly intern, lunch at Panera (my choice). I didn't talk much but it was fun and delicious.


----------



## ReachinOut

Went ice skating by myself. I always feel so awkward when I go places by myself but hey I did it can't argue with that.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I saw one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.


----------



## MindOverMood

GunnyHighway said:


> I saw one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.


Was it a girl?


----------



## GunnyHighway

Might have been....


----------



## AK32

I'm starting job shadowing next week, & I reconnected with an old aquaitance, & I'm also starting driving classes soon. So things are starting to look up for me.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

^ :clap :high5


----------



## Fantas Eyes

My sister found a free treadmill on Cragislist. I might be getting a treadmill!


----------



## layitontheline

i talked to my mom's friend for half an hour. it wasn't really by choice considering i had no way out of it, but i felt like it went well. she complimented me a few times too which was kind of her. she's a nice person to talk to in small doses.


----------



## stupiditytries

I went to a Paul Mccartney's concert tonight. The man still rocks pretty hard! He played Junior's Farm!


----------



## gilt

I slept to the alarm.


----------



## Lasair

I don't have to work tomorrow


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I met an angel.


----------



## nonso

Finally got a call back to start training at my new job! I really hope this job works out this time. Even though I'm happy about it, I know I will be insanely anxious til then.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

I managed to make 2 phone calls. One was to ask a shop if they have got a certain item in stock. The other to book myself onto a Math Course. Which starts in September.


----------



## Alchemist

I became very anxious at work, but I overcome it in half an hour very easy.


----------



## leonardess

faced my first panel interview with 3 people. I think I did pretty well. I was nervous, but no more so than the average person, I'm fairly sure. we had a few laughs, I had an answer for all their questions. Maybe not always the answer they were looking for, but an answer. 

Now, the best thing to do is to forget about it and move on to the next interview. I did the best i could.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Made a last.fm
Doesn't sound like much, but it's a real mood booster having music playing, and not knowing what surprises wait around each corner.


----------



## Joe H

*facebook post*

I posted something on facebook, which i very rarely do because of the fact that i hardly know most of my friends.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I found the manga I want to read online for free.


----------



## shadowmask

Got the most neato compliment at work.


----------



## odd_one_out

Posted off my consent to obtain an independent advocate to help me deal with an ongoing issue highly detrimental to my mental health.


----------



## LostPancake

The DBT program is actually mostly covered by my insurance, so I joined it. It's really good so far.


----------



## au Lait

I went for a really long walk today and I smiled and said "hi!" to everyone I passed.


----------



## viv

Chocolate cake.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a great shrink appointment this morning, and the rest of my day went pretty damn well.


----------



## renee08

Spent a lot of time with family. Lots of smiles and lots of laughs.


----------



## layitontheline

I brushed up on some geography.


----------



## andbreathme

If I succeed going to school like a normal person, my mom will take me to Tokyo in december.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> Posted off my consent to obtain an independent advocate to help me deal with an ongoing issue highly detrimental to my mental health.


Excellent...


----------



## miminka

My friend told me a friend of his whom I've never met but who's beautiful big old house I've stayed at many times said to him that if I need a place to stay when I go to university (if I go to U of T and not Montréal) she would love for me to live with her. It's so wonderful to know that someone who's never met me- only heard a lot about me- is opening her home to me. 

This is the second or third offer I've had like this. It looks like I won't have trouble finding a place to live next year; no matter where I go people are willing and happy to take me under their wing. It's a nice feeling.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I jogged for 30 minutes straight. Well almost, I had to stop once to tie my shoe...


----------



## jadeyXx13

had an awesome interview for some cources i want to do next year sat by the river, had ice cream, went to see my couzin and auntie yay hehehe


----------



## Alchemist

Had a drive with my brother`s coool car. He doesn´t let anyone drive it.


----------



## Aphexfan

Im in a good mood today!


----------



## pita

Stressful mofo of a book went to press and I never have to look at it ever again. When I pass it in the bookstore I shall avert my eyes. HOORAH.


----------



## layitontheline

I registered for uni and picked my classes. I'm so excited.


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Good Things of the Day

1. Francesco came over looking for me cos he wanted to watch another Netflix movie with me! :yay So we watched "Insomnia" which was pretty good :boogie And hanging out with Francesco always makes me feel betta 

2. I got some people interested in taking my mini fridge! Finally!!! :banana

3. That was some really good rigatoni with salmon and spinach in a tomato cream sauce I had for lunch today :yes

4. Things are a bit better with him now


----------



## BetaBoy90

layitontheline said:


> I registered for uni and picked my classes. I'm so excited.


Congrats lady, tell me more tell me more!


----------



## kaminagi

visiting the SAS forum. It helps to know other people feel the same way I do


----------



## mcmuffinme

It wasn't today, but whatever- last night I drank too much and had had a really ****ty day at work and went out to a bar with friends late at night after work. i kept wanting to discuss controversial things that I like to talk about, which I usually keep to myself because it's just too hard to verbalize and worry about other people's reactions and all that. I also got to bring up mundane stupid topics just to be random- I love random. So I was like talking to six of seven people about whatever dumb thing came into my head. It was nice to be myself. It was not a triumph over social anxiety since I was straight drunk, but it was fun. 

This feels good because I haven't been able to enjoy anything at all for a long time.


----------



## Christina123

Took action and called an old friend. We're going out on Friday. She originally wanted to go shopping as well, but I can't take that idea. Going out is a small step, but it's a good step. And I'm trying to not be harsh on myself and beat myself up that I'm not ready to go shopping.


----------



## odd_one_out

Dragged my inertia laden backside through 2 hours of productivity then had a cuddle on the sofa with my friend's knee and a chat online.


----------



## Alchemist

Great day at work, 
no SA at all- I function perfectly last few days,
I´m active on Facebook lately which is new to me.


----------



## ratbag

Took a nice bike ride along the ocean and went to a farm to get delicious jam.


----------



## NoLifeWithIntroversion

.


----------



## Losm

Did lots of work on my room, almost done now 
Feeling much better than the past few days. Friend contacted me yesterday to say it's been too long since we last spoke so we're getting together next week. Heard back from my volunteering place and I might be going this weekend. Things are looking up


----------



## layitontheline

Losm said:


> Did lots of work on my room, almost done now


Sounds exciting, what kind of work on your room?

------------------------------

Doctor appointment went fine and I brought up some issues I was embarrassed to bring up.

I went to the library and read. Really peaceful. The sun is out and it's a beautiful day.


----------



## sully20

I finalized plans to meet up with a friend from high school tomorrow. I haven't seen her in 5 years. I'm nervous but she seems excited to see me, so I'm trying to look at it as a positive thing.


----------



## laura024

Found a Florida avocado with a lightning bolt scar at work and named it Harry Potter, The Avocado That Lived.


----------



## Raisins

I went kayaking.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I had a 5 minute conversation with a very attractive girl from my work and had no anxiety whatsoever. 

Unfortunately, she is married, but it was still invaluable experience + practice.


----------



## insight girl

laura024 said:


> Found a Florida avocado with a lightning bolt scar at work and named it Harry Potter, The Avocado That Lived.


Awesome!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I just got accepted into Correspondence Distance Education.
I was a drop out, but now I can complete high-school 
I felt like I was going to become "something" in life without high school, but being a drop out was just looming over my head like a cloud.

So Yay


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I almost successfully made meat loaf.


----------



## AussiePea

Fantas Eyes said:


> I almost successfully made meat loaf.


Did it look like a bat out of hell?


----------



## Joe H

*going in to town with friend*

I went into town with a friend and talked to them for at least an hour before i struggled to come up with anything else to say. Normally i am awkward around this person, not knowing what to say. All i did to succeed was try to think of my self as being as worthy as everyone else.


----------



## purplefruit

I finished Zelda Phantom Hourglass at 12:58 this morning. Had 1/4 of a heart left.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

When I went out for my jog this morning it looked like it was going to rain, but it didn't.



Ospi said:


> Did it look like a bat out of hell?


:rofl


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Amazing Teriyaki chicken bowl at local Japanese place.
Really, a life changing meal.


----------



## Alchemist

My generalized anxiety disappeared!"  Feeling very good lately.


----------



## laura024

Decided I may be able to pay my tuition and books without any more loans.


----------



## shadowmask

Finally got my car tags renewed.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Alchemist said:


> My generalized anxiety disappeared!"  Feeling very good lately.


Well, that's definitely something good!


----------



## Lasair

Got my first car


----------



## MindOverMood

jhanniffy said:


> Got my first car


:clap

Do you think I could get a lift?:b


----------



## Alchemist

Cat Montgomery said:


> Well, that's definitely something good!


Thanks! I just hope it will last.



> Originally Posted by *jhanniffy*
> _Got my first car_


_
Congratulations!

We hit the page 500 on positive things! A lot of positivity!
_


----------



## Lasair

MindOverMood said:


> :clap
> 
> Do you think I could get a lift?:b


Not if you value your life


----------



## ellopoppet

I made up with an old friend


----------



## Bush Baby

I went biking in the park and the exercise felt really good :3 It's been so hot and humid that I haven't biked in a while.


----------



## laura024

I made money.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I noticed when I was starting to get anxious and managed to control it so that I did not spend hours obsessing over it. The book I am reading on anxiety is really helping


----------



## MindOverMood

jhanniffy said:


> Not if you value your life


I'll take a chance


----------



## gilt

It feels very fragile, but I have been feeling better when waking up - like this morning (the good thing that happened today).


----------



## trendyfool

reading "infinite jest" is amazing, I love getting put in the middle of an alternate universe and having to find my way through it. and reading about the experiences of david foster wallace's aa-ers gives me hope.


----------



## noyadefleur

I fit into and bought a XS sized shirt. Made me feel skinny. :lol


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Hit a HR in softball today and made some great plays at first base


----------



## layitontheline

This lady told me "I've seen you since you were little, and I must say you've really blossomed into a nice girl." I asked her how she knew me, she said church, and I said I've never attended church. She laughed and said I was still lovely anyways.


----------



## Alchemist

Very productive work day. Nice evening with my friends. Good control on alcohol.


----------



## Losteagle

Got to see my bro for awhile today... made me feel a little better getting away from home a bit...


----------



## Cat Montgomery

ravagingthemassacred said:


> I watched a documentary on boobs


.


----------



## Ape in space

I took myself out to a restaurant today to celebrate the birthday I didn't celebrate yesterday. I went to a restaurant where there would be many Saturday night revellers, and got a table for one, and treated myself to much food and a couple of alcoholic drinks.

If you want something done, you have to do it yourself. I'm not going to let a lack of friends stop me from celebrating my birthday. So screw you universe, I went out and had a good time all by myself.


----------



## Alchemist

Ape in space said:


> If you want something done, you have to do it yourself. I'm not going to let a lack of friends stop me from celebrating my birthday. So screw you universe, I went out and had a good time all by myself.


Great attitude! It will bring you progress in every aspect of life, also social.

I feel very good lately, it looks like my anxiety is gone.


----------



## eddyr

I started dancing in one of my rooms  Just cos i'm like that!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Our team won Gold at the softball tournament!! I hit a bases clearing triple in the 4th inning . Final score: 12-10. Typical me goes home after the game while 75% of my teammates head off to a pub for a wild celebration


----------



## nonso

First day of work went great! I have a good feeling about this one


----------



## Neutrino

Hung out with a friend for a bit and it was pretty fun


----------



## kilgoretrout

Decided to bail out of writing an exam tomorrow which I was very nervous about and not prepared to take - I would definitely fail it, I have no idea what I'm doing. I just feel so much better now, especially after deciding to take the course again (but in-class this time instead of by myself like I did) in September or January. I think it would help with my SA a bit, having a more regular schedule and being around people again.


----------



## artandis

I found my batman t-shirt which I've been missing badly. I mean, what else am I supposed to sleep in?


----------



## meganmila

I like this calming effect my ambien is giving me..I'm just ssoo calm and it awesome. 

Yea best thing about today lol


----------



## steelmyhead

I switched to a fluffier pillow.


----------



## Kennnie

Still Alive


----------



## Fantas Eyes

A cute guy sat next to me during Sunday School, I even talked to him.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I did somethi..wait no.
Somebody went out of their way fo...no. 

Damnit. This is harder than I thought.

Somebody complimented my voice I guess. Yay.


----------



## odd_one_out

Had a lovely chat about microorganisms.


----------



## tutliputli

I had a doctor appointment which was helpful and productive. The doctor actually listened to me and was understanding and thorough. I'm very relieved!


----------



## papaSmurf

odd_one_out said:


> Had a lovely chat about microorganisms.


^Jealous!

I saw a great movie last night about topics I usually try to ignore, which then led into an hours-long think-session about where I stand with my anxiety and depression and such. And now I feel much better! It's kind of an alarming change, but it's certainly not unwelcome.


----------



## sas111

GunnyHighway said:


> I did somethi..wait no.
> Somebody went out of their way fo...no.
> 
> Damnit. This is harder than I thought.
> 
> Somebody complimented my voice I guess. Yay.


 :teeth


----------



## Alchemist

Work day went much better then I expected.


----------



## layitontheline

Last night I joined my dad and we took our cats for a walk around the block. I feel like it looks immensely silly (though it was late so I don't think anyone saw), but what the **** ever! They love it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Worked out today for 20 minutes..twice.


----------



## Nameless Someone

Last night I looked in the mirror and thought, "Hey, I'm actually not that bad-looking." I'm hoping the feeling lasts.


----------



## Gorillaz

Had an active day. Beat ratchet and clank, went rollerblading, played some soccer and then had some friends over and just hung out.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Washed my bed sheets today.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Had my bp checked and it was normal for me. Got home to find out that I passed my Adult Literacy Level 2 (WELL DONE ME)


----------



## layitontheline

Felt confident and good about myself yesterday, zero anxiety at work, tackled little things that used to worry me so much. Finally noticing that if I push myself to do things, they DO eventually get easier.


----------



## Alchemist

My mother surprised me with cookies and fresh fruit. Had a ride in my brother´s cool car.


----------



## TomRay

I've been in bad mood. I had a nap. Now I am in better mood. Note for the future: don't read about seizures all day.

Also sister bought some lemons. So I made some delicious tea.


----------



## Rossy

Asked a nice girl who I have a feeling likes me how she was


----------



## Keith

Got a music theory book in the mail today :yay


----------



## Owl Eyes

I ate pizza rolls.


----------



## Alchemist

I was prepared for big fight on work meeting today, but everything went pretty smooth.


----------



## Conquistador954

Woke up, did everything timely without slacking, and even managed to make a phone call to someone i was a bit nervous about calling... and i kept my composure and politeness throughout the whole thing though ultimately he was the one being difficult.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Yesterday! (It's 7AM not much has happened yet today)
I went to the dentist and got all the awkward molds, x-rays and before pictures taken.

I am more comfortable around the boarders, I can talk to the female one normally now and I talked to the male one breifly
(my brain seems to think males are big scary monsters LOL)

I was practicing my "photography" and got a really good shot of my mom

We had pizza my favorite 

Finished my resume.

I found out that after high school, I have the opportunity to complete a practical photography course.


----------



## Kennnie

SAS is back up! xD


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I baked and ate some delicious cookies.


----------



## gilt

I spoke to a PowerPoint project review that I put together last night. Projected laptop screen, desktop sharing, the whole works. I was nervous, but I felt that I could handle it. I had one criticism (no "takeaway" listed for each part of the project) but this doesn't bother me. I feel "content" about my presentation. This is the good thing that happened today.


----------



## layitontheline

30-minute workout & a delicious veggie burger.


----------



## Neutrino

Just got a letter from the Poetry Institute of Canada and they're publishing my poem in their freakin' annual poetry book!!!! Omgomgomg. Biggest achievement of all time?? I THINK SO!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Registration went better than I expected. Though there were a lot of stressful times with conflicting things, I'm happy with the schedule sitting before me. I also took a course called "Personality and Abnormal Behavior". There's a chapter in the course on anxiety disorders which I think should be really interesting to learn given my life.


----------



## leonardess

I finished all my accounting stuff yesterday, the final, that mondo practice set, everything, and it all balanced!!

Finished business relations, term paper, final test, everything! even in the midst of all my job woes and social goings on which were thrust upon me! woot.


----------



## Perfectionist

okcancel said:


> Just got a letter from the Poetry Institute of Canada and they're publishing my poem in their freakin' annual poetry book!!!! Omgomgomg. Biggest achievement of all time?? I THINK SO!


Oh man! I'm so jel.

Reese's pieces happened to me today. This was a very good thing.


----------



## Alchemist

Added like 40 friends on Facebook 3 hours ago. 10 exepted already


----------



## Ballerina

> <No Subject>
> Jul 28, 2011 Devin Gregory Brennan says
> Salutations! Do you remember me? You called me a misogynistic phallocentrinist.


HAHHAHAA. It was displacing and nostalgic to remember someone who knew me as a perky and enthused 16 yo.


----------



## Alchemist

I handle stress much better then before. One hour after work, I´m totally cool.


----------



## purplefruit

i made a really tasty dinner w/o a recipe


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

layitontheline said:


> I registered for uni and picked my classes. I'm so excited.


If this were Facebook, I'd 'like' this post!:clap


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Coming to the end of an extremely busy day. Managed not to lose my mind! lol


----------



## mrbojangles

The interview for my new job went great. They said that out of all the applicants I was the most likely to get the job. The only thing is I have to wait until the owner gets back from vacation to ok everything. I'll finally be making good money if I get this job.


----------



## leonardess

got a call back for a second and final interview. phew. the last hoop. so, about another month after that, I should finally know if I have the job or not.


----------



## Gorillaz

scored a hat trick in my soccer game today, got my soccer mojo back.


----------



## skygazer

great day


----------



## Ballerina

Nothing replaces the affection of a cat to increase self-esteem. ♥


----------



## Ape in space

I just discovered a new horde of Facebook photos to stalk.


----------



## leonardess

Ballerina said:


> Nothing replaces the affection of a cat to increase self-esteem. ♥


this is very true. If everything goes right, I WILL be getting a kitty of my own in a couple of months.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Spent some time in the sun. Haven't done that in a while.


----------



## Ballerina

leonardess said:


> this is very true. If everything goes right, I WILL be getting a kitty of my own in a couple of months.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh your first?! Cats are the best kind of people. ♥


----------



## Glue

After about a month of not going out and having no human contact, my friend came over and we went out. We went for a bike ride around the city, bought some beers, went to his place, and discussed music and other stuff. It was a nice day.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Have no idea. Just feel really good today.  Maybe it's because I had a very good sleep. Now to apply for some jobs and get some reading done. And possibly do some yard work.


----------



## eddyr

I had fun watching the cricket and chilling here in good ol' France


----------



## Alchemist

Had a very productive day at work. I´m tired, but OK.


----------



## layitontheline

Hair appointment, worked out, cleaned.


----------



## Shannanigans

today was my first day of senior year. i normally have bad anxiety at school, but today i felt like i didn't have it at all. I was still quiet, but there was no shyness, no anxiety, no fear...it was nice


----------



## tutliputli

I finally feel able to just stop for a few days and not worry about work or anything else, if I can help it. Also sanded down a bookcase ready for painting when I find a colour I like. Ate lots of nice things and did stuff at home all day. And got a tiny bit high. :lol


----------



## Aphexfan

My back is getting better! I can actually move around and do stuff, instead of being bed ridden :yay


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Got out of having to drive an hour to my internship!


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm listening to 60s garage rock from Japan and it is wonderful.


----------



## leonardess

Ballerina said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh your first?! Cats are the best kind of people. ♥


my first in a very long time. I've avoided having any kind of pet for a long time because I'm afraid of the attachment and when they die. I'll be heartbroken. but I finally decided, life has heartbreak anyway, no matter how much you try to keep it from happening. so, I might as well be heartbroken over something I've deliberately chosen to love, right? and that I know will be attached to me as well?

It isn't true what some people say about animals not forming attachments. I've seen it happen, with others and their own pets. I've seen really devoted pets, cats and dogs alike.


----------



## leonardess

tutliputli said:


> I finally feel able to just stop for a few days and not worry about work or anything else, if I can help it. Also sanded down a bookcase ready for painting when I find a colour I like. Ate lots of nice things and did stuff at home all day. And got a tiny bit high. :lol


lol now _that_ is a very good day!


----------



## Aphexfan

I get to go to hawaii in january!  :boogie :nw


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Aphexfan said:


> I get to go to hawaii in january!  :boogie :nw


:eek :eek :eek

You betta take me with you mister! :wife


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Me and my brother had a conversation about which Pokemon would make the best football team.


----------



## Glue

Found out that I'm going to a music festival on the 28th.

Most Excited about Gayngs (one of Justin Vernon's (Bon Iver) side projects) and The Growlers. I'm also going to check out Bobby Womack, The Three Degrees, Sunny War, and Dum Dum Girls. Peaches is going to be there - might check her out if no one good is playing.

Oh, and Hanson is also going to play. I wonder if they still play Mmmbop..


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend just took me to the seaside. Had a long walk high above the front. Sleep deprivation flattened out all my anxiety such as the agoraphobic type. It's been so long I can't remember being without it. 

It was to the extent that when she suggested crazy golf I eventually agreed. Me! Unfortunately she changed her mind. 

My sensitivities were all there still, such as painful ear canals from the breeze and nearly vomiting from the stench of rotting seaweed everywhere. The place was a dive. I shot up soon after sitting on a bench when I caught a whiff of urine in the vicinity. At least she got a good laugh. It reminded me of when we first dated and how my feelings have changed.


----------



## Witchcraft

I baked myself some bread and it came out very good


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I golfed with my dad and uncle today, in a 'fun' tournament. Also socialized for a few minutes with guys I used to play with on our local all-star baseball team, who were also golfing but in a different group...I can't believe it but I managed to string together a few sentences and even made them laugh. They might have been kinda drunk but oh well.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Went to the downtown library, got a bite of pizza to eat while going through the nervousness of ordering it, and checking out a glimpse of "_The Avenger" _movie equipment set up (some of the movie is being filmed in my city though I won't be seeing it). Was a nice change.


----------



## melissa75

the cheat said:


> I golfed with my dad and uncle today, in a 'fun' tournament. Also socialized for a few minutes with guys I used to play with on our local all-star baseball team, who were also golfing but in a different group...I can't believe it but I managed to string together a few sentences and even made them laugh. They might have been kinda drunk but oh well.


Yayyy! That is awesome! :clap

I almost did something realllllly bad. I took my 3-year old car that's in perfect condition to the dealership. I wanted to trade it for something even nicer/better/more expensive. A very impulsive move :blank. I went through the entire credit/approval process, and 2 hours later, I backed out. Thank God. I did not need a new vehicle. Although, I feel terrible for the salesman.


----------



## Alchemist

Asserted my self at work, big time. I know things will eventually change for the better, just didn´t know how.  

Had a nice night out with my friends, not to much alcohol!


----------



## mrbojangles

MojoCrunch said:


> Went to the downtown library, got a bite of pizza to eat while going through the nervousness of ordering it, and checking out a glimpse of "_The Avenger" _movie equipment set up (some of the movie is being filmed in my city though I won't be seeing it). Was a nice change.


That's cool Mojo, glad you had a good time.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Gave myself a mini spa day.


----------



## Alchemist

I realized once again how great my best friend is. Thank you God for this person!!!


----------



## laura024

No work. No obligations.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I inadvertently flirted myself a date with a gay guy.


:/


----------



## Freeman Lowell

I had a Filet o Fish sandwich from McDonald's. I don't go there often because I try to eat healthy. But every once in a while, I get craving for one of these. So DELICIOUS... tastes exactly the same as when I was a kid!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I got new shoes!!!!!


----------



## Ape in space

I got done all the stuff I planned to get done today, and on time too. This is despite the fact that I started about 6 hours late because I was anxious about doing it. I was close to crying earlier in the day because of my utter inability to get it started, but now I'm not so much.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Whole day was good ;o) I slept in, got laundry done, got packed for my trip, ran about 6 miles, ate healthy, saw Cowboys and Aliens, spent time with a friend I haven't been able to make time for in a while, danced to some Latin music at Latin Fest, and got something done that I've been procrastinating on for a while. I'm a very happy camper right now ;o)


----------



## Fantas Eyes

After months of waiting I finally got to see The Social Network.


----------



## kitkatstar1

I completed a jigsaw


----------



## Lasair

feeling better this morning and finished my book


----------



## miminka

he bought me a gift! he bought me a gift! a sweet, perfect gift!


----------



## tutliputli

mardou said:


> he bought me a gift! he bought me a gift! a sweet, perfect gift!


How lovely! :yay

----

I acquired something by Alex Monroe that I've been coveting for over a year. Yay!


----------



## MojoCrunch

My beautiful diploma came in the mail today. :yay Mom and dad were both proud.


----------



## gabbyangelova

I got my school grant today. So happy, last year they said I got it and never saw it on the webpage like this year, could go and make a fuss over it. Oh well, whats done is done. This year I got it. Yayah. Less money on loans. Freaking loans. Just more stress. So not good at handling stress, but hopefully going to cope better. Step by step everyday. I hope so. I wanna live, laugh, and love.


----------



## Alchemist

Nice movie on internet.


----------



## Lasair

Had a good day - Drove to the shops in my car and parked in 3 places and mum was fine with me driving - going to be driving to work tomorrow morning. I also made some pretty ear rings but my bed in full of beads and finings!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Just had a blood test taken, which hurt like a motherf*cker. but it's over know.
Even made small chat with the technician person. Yay go me.


----------



## Syndacus

Someone from my old college town remembers me as the funny asian guy that danced a lot at this industrial club, and added me to FB. I feel like a local celebrity...


----------



## papaSmurf

Went walking for three hours! Along the way I wandered into this totally gorgeous oak forest and found a lovely point overlooking the entire town. And now I'm drinking a triple-strong cup of kukicha! A good day.


----------



## tranquildream

I am wired and somewhat motivated to do things o_o maybe the meds work... or placebo effect. Idc, I feel like a normal person almost. Except for the insomnia and no desire for food. I got things done today and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Watched some anime.


----------



## Veritastar

found out I lost another 2 pounds.


----------



## Rossy

Had a nice chat with a lovely girl in a shop just now


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I held the most beautiful girl in my arms.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I finally feel comfortable driving, and Mom is going in to town tomorrow and I said I would drive


----------



## Alchemist

My coworkers decided to help me on my part of project which is the biggest. I didn´t even ask.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I just replied to a job posting on Craigslist. The fact that I did even that is good enough for me.


----------



## Gorillaz

Made two friends at work today.


----------



## Keith

Got some sushi today! :yay And got my stereo cranked and have some beer! :yay :yay Today turned out pretty good, this morning sucked though I was pretty down.


----------



## trendyfool

I volunteered for the first time yesterday, and it went really well! plus, I'm picking up my new bike today! yayyy.


----------



## cpuzManiac

i was home all weekend feeling depressed. today at work on campus i just said what the hell do i have to lose and made some small talk to a girl who came in for some help at the office.

it helped that she was a bit shy too. made me feel less intimidated. though i kinda mumbled out my sentences and was really nervous nonetheless. but she kept smiling while i was talking to her too so maybe i didnt do as bad as i thought.


----------



## Lasair

I stayed at work for 25mins extra because one of the ladies in the nursing home wanted to talk to me in confidence about her worries...there is no time to do this when I am working, but it felt good as I could tell she felt a little better after!


----------



## musiclover55

Had to do a group presentation in front of class and i wasn't a nervous wreck!  lately i've felt cool and confident.


----------



## Raina

I got a job


----------



## complex

I slept well and did not feel tired today. It was a very nice change.


----------



## laura024

I received a 15 cent raise.


----------



## josh23

Someone believed in me


----------



## Alchemist

I hated it and I did it anyway! In the end it wasn´t so bad...


----------



## Green Eyes

I colored my hair and it looks very beautiful. I really love it.

And tonight I'm going to the movie to see Crazy, Stupid, Love. Josh Groban has a very little part in it and I can hardly wait to finally see it!


----------



## Dying note

For the first time ever, I called about volunteering somewhere I'm interested in spending my time. Can't believe it almost, but I hope something good is set up finally and takes me away from the house every week.


----------



## Lasair

I think now that my college registration form came today, it had finally sank in that I am going into second year....and I am so excited, happy and proud of myself for once, I really have come a long way over the past 2years - go me, I shall be Nurse Netty!!!


----------



## LostPancake

Dying note said:


> For the first time ever, I called about volunteering somewhere I'm interested in spending my time. Can't believe it almost, but I hope something good is set up finally and takes me away from the house every week.


I'm really happy for you. :clap

----

Oh thank you, god of prozac. What would I do without you? I had the first good day in many weeks, though it started out with the usual abysmal despair.


----------



## trendyfool

Dying note said:


> For the first time ever, I called about volunteering somewhere I'm interested in spending my time. Can't believe it almost, but I hope something good is set up finally and takes me away from the house every week.


fantastic, good job! I just did that too


----------



## trendyfool

I went on a bike ride...it's 75 and sunny out, just perfect.


----------



## laura024

I just applied to a PSY 100 course assistant job at my college. I REALLY want this! Let's hope I at least get an interview.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I spoke up at the meeting I attended.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Smoked bud and cigs with a coworker right after work and he showed me his old collection of music goodies and some beats he made back then he offered me to sing off some tracks for him. I also got my hands on yummy 90 calorie twix minis right after work, they literally taste like heaven on earth. :mushy Also got off this friday! Yaaayzors


----------



## Ballerina

I HAVE A FRIEND. 1 friend. Oh my god. Haha. WHOO.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

After a two year hiatus, I am returning to University to finish my final year. It will be interesting to see how I react to the most challenging course in my Business program: Competitive Strategy :um It consists of an 80 page proposal outlining the various departmental responsibilities within an organization along with an hour long presentation :afr It numbs me to think about it now...and it may sound ludicrous, but it is a hurdle that needs to be overcame to preserve my sanity. Inactivity eats away at me like nothing else; I abhor leaving things unfinished and unresolved. It has been a long two years and I am as ready as I'll ever be!

*performs a Catholic Father, Son, and Holy Ghost*


----------



## SusanStorm

I baked some really good rolls today  Tasted really nice!


----------



## Ape in space

I got through my damn presentation. It wasn't nearly as crappy as I was expecting last night. Once again, I freaked out for no reason.


----------



## tutliputli

Onomatopoeia said:


> After a two year hiatus, I am returning to University to finish my final year. It will be interesting to see how I react to the most challenging course in my Business program: Competitive Strategy :um It consists of an 80 page proposal outlining the various departmental responsibilities within an organization along with an hour long presentation :afr It numbs me to think about it now...and it may sound ludicrous, but it is a hurdle that needs to be overcame to preserve my sanity. Inactivity eats away at me like nothing else; I abhor leaving things unfinished and unresolved. It has been a long two years and I am as ready as I'll ever be!
> 
> *performs a Catholic Father, Son, and Holy Ghost*


You got it sorted! Awesome :high5

----

Fixed my sewing machine; altered a dress; acquired weed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

tutliputli said:


> You got it sorted! Awesome :high5
> 
> ----
> 
> Fixed my sewing machine; altered a dress; acquired weed.


Thanks Tutli!


----------



## tranquildream

They actually called me to say I have an interview tomorrow!! O_O Please please please do well.


----------



## Cheeky

Gave a a 15 min presentation followed by q&a at work today for 12 people including 4 senior execs. Got a bunch of "excellent job" emails and visits after and one director came over again and said "I really mean it, it wasn't just an off the cuff remark". So relieved!...Been stressing this for the past month . Glad nobody noticed I was pretty much reading my notes word for word lol


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I went to the college I will be attending starting next week and actually had a decent conversation with one of the staff members. I was nervous as hell but I tried to play it cool...... I got to go back again tomorrow to take care of some stuff.......


----------



## pita

Discovered that I've been pumping NYAN CAT SMOOTH JAZZ from my balcony for quite some time now. Had no idea the computer speakers were hooked up out there.

So, the good thing: thank heavens I haven't been watching porn all night long.


----------



## papaSmurf

I can run again! So exciting.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I baked banana bread.


----------



## Mithun

good concentrated workout at gym


----------



## Elleire

Weighed myself today and saw I've lost another 6 lbs.  Just wish I could fast-forward -- still got a loooong way to go.


----------



## nessersqt

I knitted in the park with my little sister.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

phoelomek said:


> Weighed myself today and saw I've lost another 6 lbs.  Just wish I could fast-forward -- still got a loooong way to go.


Congrats! One day at a time...:yes


----------



## Ballerina

Holy bunnies I love Adele.


----------



## complex

I called and told my little sis I loved her before she fell asleep. Nothing like having a 6 year old say "I love you too. When are you coming home?" I love my sister she means the world to me. She can make my whole night better.


----------



## Insanityonthego

So he was gonna come home pick me up after work but I ended up getting ****ed up afterwards with a few coworkers.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

This was my first week in a new job and my boss is really cool, she hasn't been especially biitchy (touchwood). Heck we even had boy-talk haha, joked about different men from the world over - apparently German guys are the worst on the sleazy scale, closely followed by Italians


----------



## Alchemist

I´m still alive...


----------



## sas111

My rat had babies this morning, I didn't even know she was pregnant! I don't even have a boy in the cage, she must have been pregnant when I bought her.


----------



## Mithun

Chosen as a co-coordinator in my office to facilitate the movement of employees from one floor to another(work place change). 

Done it well and felt good


----------



## kikiwi

I enjoyed a delicious cup of frozen yogurt...yummm. it was really good.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Both my neighbors are at work (one of them I completely abhor) and then the other always peeks my window ****ing creep. I finally get some privacy now that they're gone! and it's my day off


----------



## Attica! Attica!

I spoke my mind at my internship and got respect from my boss for it!


----------



## GunnyHighway

Well, in a day that has been nothing but utter ****, something happened. Guy from my old co-op class was walking by and waved to me. He never talked to me or anything in class, I'm surprised he remembers me. Put a little smile on my face I guess.


----------



## Keith

A book i ordered came today instead of tomorrow when it was scheduled to arrive


----------



## Alchemist

One day less on current project, not too much stress. Had nice dinner. Tomorrow I work when I want, I just need to get the work done. It means sleeping a lot.


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I discovered that there's a lovely, publicly-accessible little hill located just above our local venue for outdoor concerts. So all shows there will be free now.


----------



## Cole87

Finally got some pizza at the boardwalk


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I hugged my cat. She's so soft and squishy.


----------



## GunnyHighway

papaSmurf said:


> Today I discovered that there's a lovely, publicly-accessible little hill located just above our local venue for outdoor concerts. So all shows there will be free now.


That's awesome. You sir, are a lucky man.


----------



## strawberryjulius

tutliputli said:


> You got it sorted! Awesome :high5
> 
> ----
> 
> Fixed my sewing machine; altered a dress; acquired weed.


Oh, so that's why you've been neglecting your mother duties, you've been high. Tsk tsk.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I brought "Chicken soup for the soul: Living your dreams"


----------



## Rossy

A few girls smiling at me today.


----------



## Alchemist

One day less til the end of current project


----------



## Elleire

I woke up to find a ladybug resting on my cheek.


----------



## trendyfool

I got on SAS, and magically felt better within 15 minutes!


----------



## Gorillaz

surprised my friend for his birthday, went downtown and hit up a bunch of bars. Was a fun night.


----------



## trendyfool

Gorillaz said:


> surprised my friend for his birthday, went downtown and hit up a bunch of bars. Was a fun night.


awesome! thought the drinking age was 19 in canada?


----------



## Syndacus

A girl I hardly talk to, told me I had a charming voice....and I had to turn away to hide my face...cause I was blushing.


----------



## strawberryjulius

My assignment is kind of done. I played with my kitty. I don't know.


----------



## Alchemist

It is Sunday and I have to work. Before it would be a problem, and now I love my work and I cant wait. And I get to choose the time whet I will work.


----------



## Witchcraft

I went second hand shopping with my sis and bought an amazing dress.


----------



## josh23

Got on the piano today.


----------



## Ballerina

^ Yay!

I found a neat coping technique I'd utilized before, but not to a regular extent. So I guess what I mean is that I now appreciate a neat coping technique and will use it more often. Reciting poetry is an effective way of blocking thoughts.
http://www.poetry-archive.com/c/carroll_lewis.html


----------



## Gorillaz

trendyfool said:


> awesome! thought the drinking age was 19 in canada?


yeah it is for most of Canada. But not in Quebec (18 there) which is just a bus ride away


----------



## tutliputli

I went for a long bike ride and stopped for a picnic half way. Sat amongst some trees and two deer ran right past me and into a nearby field. I felt a little less tense when I got home.


----------



## just soma

I finally managed to get started on my job search. I haven't filled out any applications yet, but I wrote out the e-mails I'm going to send to my references as soon as I work up the courage, I updated my resume, and I started working on cover letters.


----------



## aquilla

I was in the grocery store,and a cute guy looked at me and smiled.I smiled back


----------



## Ballerina

I just decided to drop half of my courseload for the sake of not being in denial, and mental health. Dunno yet if that should be in this thread.


----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


> I went for a long bike ride and stopped for a picnic half way. Sat amongst some trees and two deer ran right past me and into a nearby field. I felt a little less tense when I got home.


^Yay bikes! I can't wait 'til I'm able to ride mine again.

I had a lovely chat with one of my housemates this morning. It's really nice to live with such an agreeable bunch!


----------



## Alchemist

I feel less stress after work day is over.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Many, many hugs.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Alchemist said:


> It is Sunday and I have to work. Before it would be a problem, and now I love my work and I cant wait. And I get to choose the time whet I will work.


That's excellent. What do you do for work?



Ballerina said:


> ^ Yay!
> 
> I found a neat coping technique I'd utilized before, but not to a regular extent. So I guess what I mean is that I now appreciate a neat coping technique and will use it more often. Reciting poetry is an effective way of blocking thoughts.
> http://www.poetry-archive.com/c/carroll_lewis.html


This is a really cool idea, I hope it works for you! I like to sing to stop my thoughts but obviously I can't just bust out a song in a social situation because people might find me stange..stranger than usual.



just soma said:


> I finally managed to get started on my job search. I haven't filled out any applications yet, but I wrote out the e-mails I'm going to send to my references as soon as I work up the courage, I updated my resume, and I started working on cover letters.


Good work! Keep it up. 

Um, I'm not feeling as suicidal as I was last night. Nothing else has really been all that great.


----------



## Ballerina

strawberryjulius said:


> This is a really cool idea, I hope it works for you! I like to sing to stop my thoughts but obviously I can't just bust out a song in a social situation because people might find me stange..stranger than usual.
> 
> Good work! Keep it up.
> 
> Um, I'm not feeling as suicidal as I was last night. Nothing else has really been all that great.


Thanks! Yeah, the radio man. Ahahaa. I'm starting with educational songs. 
http://www.kidsknowit.com/educational-songs/index.php
This is playing. 
I'm glad you're in a peak and not a trough.  Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got home from a week-long trip. SOOOOOOOO nice to be home!


----------



## Insanityonthego

My neighbor that's into me lent me $20 and saved my *** for the week cause I had zero in my pocket.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I saw my cat chase a butterfly, so very cute.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ballerina said:


> Thanks! Yeah, the radio man. Ahahaa. I'm starting with educational songs.
> http://www.kidsknowit.com/educational-songs/index.php
> This is playing.
> I'm glad you're in a peak and not a trough.  Is there anything I can do?


Your reply made me smile so that's probably enough.


----------



## Ballerina

Fantas Eyes said:


> I saw my cat chase a butterfly, so very cute.


AwWwwWwwWww. 


strawberryjulius said:


> Your reply made me smile so that's probably enough.


If you ever need to talk


----------



## aquilla

I found out that my name is in the list of some local illustrating contest winners !


----------



## purplefruit

First day of work went fine (even though it was intro not actually working), and also I managed to do some shopping at the mall afterwards  been having trouble with crowds lately.


----------



## laura024

I got the job. AHHH.


----------



## Lasair

Had my first drive on my own today....


----------



## Rossy

jhanniffy said:


> Had my first drive on my own today....


Well done, watch out for morons on the road lol.


----------



## Delicate

At work I had to call a customer to say we don't have her order in stock. I've never had to do that before and when I was told to I panicked and tried to avoid it but once we started talking it went fine and I wasn't as conscious of people listening to my side of the conversation. Although I went towards to radio so I was a little bit more out of earshot and I missed some of what she said because it was too loud lol.


----------



## Delicate

jhanniffy said:


> Had my first drive on my own today....


 Well done! I was petrified about driving on my own until recently.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Everything turned out amazing it was all turned around at work today. Also the manager stopped getting under my skin today too, after a mess up. I had the ****tiest day of my life yesterday and today I realize, I finally realize...it's ok to be me. There's a lot of people that like me. Finally I find a reason worth fighting for, and finally I have hope to defeat this SA ******. For once in my life I feel truly hopeful again that I can have a happy life. I even told two of my fav coworkers that I had an anxiety issue and they were totally understandable about it.

I only find myself to be stronger now, I think I'm finally thankful for SA. for the first time. After everything I've endured, what else can't I endure? It feels like I can definitely survive now.

Also I got out early today and have my day off tomorrow...what can be better than that? *smoking cig*


----------



## lindyy

*newby*

I pick one thing to look forward to each day and then do my best


----------



## diomedes

I bought myself new shoes today. They're pretty cool


----------



## strawberryjulius

I want to comment on everyone's posts but I'm a bit worried people will get annoyed about getting a billion notifications HA. Or do people not mind? 

I bought some instant coffee...it's not strong enough, but it'll do.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Brought a GIANT Bob Marley flag today for my bedroom wall :clap


----------



## millenniumman75

I actually got myself out of a panic attack today! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## jtb3485

I called someone's extension at work today. I know it's a really small thing but I haven't been able to call someone's personal line at work. If I need to talk to them, I find them and talk to them face to face. Even though the person I wanted to call wasn't at his desk at the time and I wound up having to find him myself, I think this was good for me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I switched to a ten pound weight. If you saw how small I am you'd know how big of a deal that is.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Fantas Eyes said:


> I switched to a ten pound weight. If you saw how small I am you'd know how big of a deal that is.


Congrats! I am quite small too and started off lifting very light and now I can lift 44 pounds. Still not very heavy to some but *I'm* proud of me. Go us! :b


----------



## Perkins

A little boy who kept staring at me while I was in line said I was quite attractive.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

We've come up with a name for our team for the biggest loser competition that's on at work- Mission Slimpossible  hahaha


----------



## Ballerina

I'm looking through photos of the Royal Melbourne Showwww.


----------



## Rossy

Ballerina said:


> I'm looking through photos of the Royal Melbourne Showwww.


That sounds like a great show.


----------



## Ballerina

Rossy said:


> That sounds like a great show.


My brain apparently only has the capacity for 3 notifications. :teeth It is! To this one-horse island anyway. I think there's an annual state show for each Australian state. Is there something similar where you live?


----------



## Rossy

Yeah there is a few shows in Shetland mainly about farming ect,There is a lot of people in Australia that original came from Shetland seems like I would need to come over for a holiday


----------



## Ballerina

Much of the shows here revolve around farming too ahahaa. I WANNA MILK A COW. You might get this question a lot, but, how many Shetland ponies do you know? n_n


----------



## Rossy

Ballerina said:


> Much of the shows here revolve around farming too ahahaa. I WANNA MILK A COW. You might get this question a lot, but, how many Shetland ponies do you know? n_n


Always a pony question lol I don't personaly know any


----------



## boringboy

I went to the office cafeteria and had my coffee there instead of at my desk. I think the last time I went there was about 2 years ago.


----------



## Ballerina

Rossy said:


> Always a pony question lol I don't personaly know any


:cry


----------



## Rossy

Ballerina said:


> :cry


How are you getting on by the way?


----------



## Ballerina

Rossy said:


> How are you getting on by the way?


Like I don't even know a pony by association or six degrees of separation. :cry :cry You?


----------



## Alchemist

Honestly, I can´t believe how assertive I have become. Last 10 days I work with terrible clients and I argue them all the time. They try to trick me and use my lack of experience in work, but I just stand my ground and actually feel good about it for change. 

It doesn`t sound modest but I have to say it somewhere.


----------



## boringboy

Alchemist said:


> Honestly, I can´t believe how assertive I have become. Last 10 days I work with terrible clients and I argue them all the time. They try to trick me and use my lack of experience in work, but I just stand my ground and actually feel good about it for change.
> 
> It doesn`t sound modest but I have to say it somewhere.


Good for you Alchemist ! Bravo !


----------



## Rossy

Ballerina said:


> Like I don't even know a pony by association or six degrees of separation. :cry :cry You?


As I said before I don't know any ponys lol


----------



## miminka

I met an old man with blueberry eyes.


----------



## trendyfool

I went biking on busy streets for the first time...biked to capitol hill and back, 12 miles total. my social anxiety was really bad on the way there but I'm sure it will be better next time!


----------



## trendyfool

spacebound_rocketship said:


> Brought a GIANT Bob Marley flag today for my bedroom wall :clap


haha good job! I've been meaning to decorate my room forever...I've gotta find a store that sells those.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

trendyfool said:


> haha good job! I've been meaning to decorate my room forever...I've gotta find a store that sells those.


Have a look on ebay they literally have EVERYTHING haha :b

Something good that happened today: I made a reeeeeeally good chocolate cake.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Was feeling extremely overwhelmed by my schedule this week and felt like giving up. Instead, sat down and journaled, and figured out a plausible plan to accomplish what I need to. Finally developing coping skills, and it feels great ;o)


----------



## Ballerina

Rossy said:


> As I said before I don't know any ponys lol


Keep rubbing it in. :cry


----------



## trendyfool

random but:






I've been watching this girl's videos. I think she's brilliant. I get this amazing feeling listening to her <3


----------



## strawberryjulius

My assignments done so now I'm free..I guess?


----------



## alte

I did the work I was procrastinating on for the past few days. It took all of 10 minutes. Why do I procrastinate on such simple tasks? My brain is illogical.


----------



## skygazer

good morning


----------



## Rossy

Ballerina said:


> Keep rubbing it in. :cry


I'd love too


----------



## Ballerina

Rossy said:


> I'd love too


:teeth Oh, he went there.

Something good? I sent 3 letters to penpals, yayy.


----------



## Rossy

I am only having a little fun with you


----------



## thewall

aced my final exam, went to two job interviews, and got a job! good day:yes


----------



## Lasair

I might be moving in with a friend for college this year


----------



## Lucy in the Sky

alte said:


> I did the work I was procrastinating on for the past few days. It took all of 10 minutes. Why do I procrastinate on such simple tasks? My brain is illogical.


me too:teeth


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Walked to the corner store, as I got there a woman in a van asked me for directions on how to get to the town 15 minutes from this one...and I told her...without tripping over my words. "Yeah you go down to this corner, turn right, drive until you get to Tim Hortons, turn left, and keep going until you get there." Doesn't sound difficult but it's always a risk when I open my mouth.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

My dog let me give her a bath. I was afraid she would get angry and try to bite or something.


----------



## trendyfool

Saw a friend today, it was fun. Plus, gorgeous day.


----------



## cgj93

did some painting. fun.


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I went to the local Japanese market to stock up on tea (genmaicha, kukicha, and mugicha)! I also picked up a giant shaker bottle of furikake and some delicious mung bean sprouts.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I helped somebody with their computer, yay.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

My phone turns on!

(It went through the washing machine last night)

Amazed, and glad i don't have to buy another one now.


----------



## MindOverMood

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Was it any good? What was it about anyways? o-O


A social network.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Was it any good? What was it about anyways? o-O


It was good. It's about the founding of facebook.


----------



## Alchemist

I´m having great talk with my dad. We never had god relationship. I feel bad, it took me 30 years to start to actually talk. But, it´s never to late.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ It's the story of how Mark Zuckerberg screwed over his friends and aquaintances in order to found facebook, it's a good show imo.


________________________________



Day off work, surfed, tried to smile at people, initiated conversation with a nice looking girl.


Sunset, single malt, cat stevens.


Sounds pretty good when I write it all down. ^_^


----------



## Losm

Signed up for another A-level to do while I'm at university, looking forward to it strangely. Had a mini epiphany.


----------



## rgrwng

i got a kinect and a year's worth of xbox live. i hope to use it to get some exercise and chat with people using the video chat features of the kinect. 

and it is payday, today for me


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Did a survey where all I did was sniff things and earned 15 bucks.


----------



## Paragon

The social network was good ^^

Not today but: 

Saw an awesome band earlier in the week, actually better than I thought they'd be, were so cool!

Talked to a cute girl and she actually seemed possibly interested in me. Likely never see her again but even so it's boosted my confidence a little 

Sang / played guitar in front of someone and they thought it was good. Gonna try doing it in front of a few more people


----------



## Ballerina

Fantas Eyes said:


> Did a survey where all I did was sniff things and earned 15 bucks.


Weird coincidence, I did a survey where all I did was let a man sniff my things and I earned 15 bucks. 
Noooo, if only. Something good which happened today wassssss finding real and pure vanilla tea. Finding such an item is like coming across the Holy Grail. Tea makers always mix the vanilla with impurities. The one I bought last week wassss gross! Its ingredients in order of largest proportions: chamomile, spearmint, West Indian lemongrass (what the hell. What's possibly further away from vanilla than 'West Indian lemongrass'?), natural French vanilla flavour, tilia flowers, blackberry leaves, orange blossoms, hawthorn and rosebuds. Where in its title, 'Sleepytime Vanilla Herbal Tea - Caffeine Free' is 'West Indian lemongrass' mentioned?


----------



## Alchemist

I realized I overreacted before about some situation at work. It looks everything will be OK now.


----------



## Dying note

I walked around a park trail *5* times (approximately 5-6 miles) then walked back home. It always feels good when I follow through on challenges I set for myself like this, doing more just to see if I can. I'll be in pain tomorrow, but it's worth it...lol


----------



## rgrwng

i helped a coworker carry some cases of water, and got free cookies out of it as thanks!


----------



## GunnyHighway

No hangover. Still feel like **** but at least there's no headache.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I paid off my library fine and checked out some books. :boogie


----------



## tutliputli

- Bought mary jane shoes
- Old Speckled Hen
- My friend got the job


----------



## laura024

Didn't have to do anything


----------



## Lasair

I will stand up and speak out....I tried to today and did a good start!


----------



## MojoCrunch

I was actually able to drive around in this town without being cursed at and given mean stares. I must have done something right.


----------



## layitontheline

I took my niece for breakfast.


----------



## ladofmad

I had a somewhat productive day, which says a lot cause I'm a procrastinator.


----------



## Neptunus

Made some decent money...


... and all patients were pleased with my care. 


Yet another day "survived" for a SA girl.


----------



## nkprasad12

I helped someone out with an Eagle Scout project today and I don't think I came off too badly. Then I went to a party.


----------



## AK32

I start college orientation on monday.


----------



## trendyfool

Neptunus said:


> Made some decent money...
> 
> ... and all patients were pleased with my care.
> 
> Yet another day "survived" for a SA girl.


awesome job. keep on truckin <3


----------



## Neptunus

trendyfool said:


> awesome job. keep on truckin <3


Thanks. I'm trying! :squeeze


----------



## trendyfool

I saw my friend jack today, and usually when we hang out it's a little bit awk, but today was fun. I felt so much more normal than I usually do. He's a great guy and I'm glad we're friends. 

Plus, he introduced me to portal, which I need to buy soon.

and I biked home even though I got hurt. It's silly, but lately I've been telling myself to work through the pain. Pain is part of life and it's something you can and have to live through. You have to live despite pain and look for what is there, instead of what isn't. That's what I've learned lately.


----------



## complex

Today was my last day at work start a new job on Monday.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

After months of nagging, my mom is finally going to let me go back on meds.

I know it doesn't fix the SA, but at least I get some relief from it.


----------



## hoddesdon

I learnt three new words today:

louche - immoral, possibly in an attractive way

deimatic - defensive, possibly done so as to intimidate

pelagic - of the open ocean


----------



## kitty kat

I slept in this morning, and it was comfy. :clap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Our "he" cat, turned out to be a "she" 

And she had three kittens :O


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Came 1st in a game of wordament for the first time ever, whilst sitting on the toilet.

74th highest scorer today!

http://wordament.appspot.com/lastday.htm

Big up to all the haters that said i wouldn't make it.


----------



## JenN2791

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Our "he" cat, turned out to be a "she"
> 
> And she had three kittens :O


awww

Had a burst of happiness today, and realized how life is really really precious. trying to keep up that happiness. Came across some downs today but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Alchemist

I just came home from work, it´s 3.00 AM here. I´m very tired and stressed. I was just listening radio trough my headphones on the balcony and realized how beautiful trees in front of my house actually are. You can´t buy trees so big, no metter how rich you are. It takes 20 years to grow them. They make me feel so calm. And give me oxigen and shade. I love them!


----------



## SaDa

I got out of work early! haha


----------



## sas111

I hiked far, far away from my town until I couldn't see any people for miles. Got out my music speaker, blasted BoC & danced in my bare feets until it got pitch dark out. Then I got to walk all the way back on the highway, in the dark, the streets are so gorgeous over there. I want to do it all over again. This is why I love being a complete loner.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I remembered we have a ceiling fan so I turned it on and didn't feel the heat.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got back to work today and felt immensely grateful for my awesome bosses. I have good peeps in my life ;o)


----------



## purplefruit

I washed and braided my hair
I cleaned my kitchen
I got through most of the paperwork on my coffee table


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I got asked out on a date!

I knew I'd be able to post this in here someday, I just didn't think it would be so soon.


----------



## Alchemist

Things look very good at work today. I hope current project will be over soon. Thank god!


----------



## trendyfool

Fantas Eyes said:


> I got asked out on a date!
> 
> I knew I'd be able to post this in here someday, I just didn't think it would be so soon.


that is fantastic, fantas!


----------



## trendyfool

I saw my friend who's leaving for college. It was fun, and I felt like she opened up to me more than usual. Then I was really nervous because I had to put my bike on the bike rack on the bus, and I'd never done it before. But it was fine. And I talked to the bus driver some.


----------



## trendyfool

also: I just sang a couple songs for my brother and he said I sounded good! And he's pretty objective


----------



## Neutrino

Work is over forever!!! Heck yeah! No more toilet scrubbing!

So happy


----------



## SusanStorm

This didn't happen today,but this weekend while I was at festival I tried something new.I smiled at several people and they smiled back at me  Usually I avoid looking at people and just keep my head down.

Weird how a small thing like that can make that much of a difference lol.


----------



## purplefruit

Fantas Eyes said:


> I got asked out on a date!
> 
> I knew I'd be able to post this in here someday, I just didn't think it would be so soon.


Wow, congrats :clap

I went for a walk, it wasn't that long because the weather wasn't great and I didn't bring my umbrella, I know it seems like a silly thing to behappy about but sometimes I feel scared to go outside, I think what I"m gonna do is try to walk every day (or at least most days), and hopefully that builds up my confidence to eventually start running in public.


----------



## Lasair

I went with one of the residents to the hospital for an appointment, the last time I was asked I said no but this time I did it!


----------



## Losm

Spiffing workout today, feels good!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I ate about 4000 calories of deliciousness, got to lie in, got to surf, and read _all_ day.

Bank holidays rock my socks....


----------



## Lasair

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I ate about 4000 calories of deliciousness, got to lie in, got to surf, and read _all_ day.
> 
> Bank holidays rock my socks....


There was no bank holiday in my part of Ireland


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

jhanniffy said:


> There was no bank holiday in my part of Ireland


----------



## JenN2791

Got me a chocolate sundae on this freakin hot day. Sucks how it melted within minutes lol but it was still delicious!


----------



## Josie

My boyfriend got a job! It's not enough to be fully financially independent, but this will make our lives sooo much better. We have OPTIONS now! I don't have to be worried sick about whether we'll end up on the streets by Thanksgiving. Maybe I'll find a job too, and we'll have our own place by Christmas. Maybe we'll get our licenses within the month and that will open up so many more jobs.

There just aren't enough words in my vocabulary to describe how elated I am. I've been trying to sing a mix of The Beatles' "Getting Better" and "Here Comes the Sun" through my full-on sobbing for the past hour.


----------



## shadowmask

A tranquil sunset today. Great weather. Reminds me of something from my childhood that I can't quite put a finger on.


----------



## Alchemist

My brother bought me something.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I stretched my ears for the first time.

I rapped along to Nicki Minaj on the radio in today while in the shower.
I knew the boarders could hear but I didn't care!


----------



## James_Russell

Yesterday I was in a great mood all day and got a full nights sleep.


----------



## sully20

A girl I had classes with a year ago came up and chatted with me on campus for a little bit. It's nice to not feel invisible for once.


----------



## trendyfool

I went volunteering even though I was really nervous


----------



## regimes

i spent about three hours doing extensive water changes and aquarium work, carried about fifteen gallons of water up the stairs, and it was completely worth it when my usually sulky fish started waggling his tail and blowing bubbles in his new tank.


----------



## boringboy

I watched a video of Screamin' Jay Hawkins on youTube and laughed.
I have not laughed so hard in a long, long time.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I've made my mom's work lunch two days in a row now XD


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I went a whole day without going on here.


----------



## papaSmurf

Grouper's got a new song! Yaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Elleire

I now have a discernible waistline. My midsection is no longer an amorphous blob of adipose tissue; now it's a blob with vaguely feminine indents on the sides! Weeeee :yay


----------



## Lasair

I have a lovely day planned tomorrow


----------



## cgj93

think i actually got away with it :lol


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Me and my best friend are going out (it's a girl).
I just hope it doesnt work against us


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

College finally emailed me with my ID and password!


----------



## beagleman

This is very simple, I went to bunnings Hardware store and I smiled and said hello to the girl at the door and she smiled back and nearly laughed. To make someone feel happy makes me feel good.


----------



## Mithun

did some cleaning stuffs.. its was hard to do it out of addiction to some thing else..


----------



## Toad Licker

I have the house myself for most of the day. :yay


----------



## Alchemist

Had a free day, took some good rest


----------



## Monroee

Finally took my girl rats out today. I've been neglected them.


----------



## Mithun

watched the movie Rushmore and was relaxing time..


----------



## Podee

My week old kittens started opening their eyes today  and I just felt all this time I've spent at home since they were born has been worth it just to make sure they're doing okay. Just one dose of their adorableness brightens up my day ^_^


----------



## Lasair

Went for dinner with my best friend


----------



## GunnyHighway

I found this smiley.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I ate a delicious piece of cake.


----------



## Dying note

I made my first purchase through craigslist. I bought a manual treadmill for $15. Exactly what I wanted for an unbelievable price. I was getting sick of the exercise bike...


----------



## boringboy

Installed Xubuntu on my computer today and it's running great. I'm so happy !!


----------



## papaSmurf

I finally remembered the name of a song that's been stuck in my head for days. I also saw a bunch of quail!


----------



## strawberryjulius

If it's just pre-period bloating rather than IBS bloating then that's something good. Happening right now. Today.


----------



## AK32

Iam almost finished with my first week of orientation at the University of Phoenix.


----------



## Melinda

Dying note said:


> I made my first purchase through craigslist. I bought a manual treadmill for $15. Exactly what I wanted for an unbelievable price. I was getting sick of the exercise bike...


That is awesome.

My boyfriend's sister called and I ended up talking to her about all kinds of things. I really needed social interaction today, and she's such a great person to talk to because she also has SA and she UNDERSTANDS what I deal with.

...I should talk to her more, come to think of it.


----------



## JenN2791

Bought me some new nail polish today and a Lakers lanyard


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Found out tonight my lungs are well on the way to recovery and I might be okay for this competition after all. Booyah!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finished my book.


----------



## Alchemist

Another unexpected day of. I have to spend it inside of my house, cause my legs really hurt, but that´s OK. I just had nice Nesscaffee and a cake.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I got my check of $700 dollars from the govt. and next week I get another check from my job. I got my cigs, I got my alcohol, I got food I'm all good. Soon hopefully one of my coworkers is moving in with me and we're gonna share rent so it's less expense.


----------



## laura024

Dropped Ladybug (my car) off to be looked at.


----------



## trendyfool

Went to school orientation and wasn't too nervous. Also got an email thanking me for volunteering


----------



## boringboy

Dined at a restaurant with colleagues and I found the waitress very witty & interesting. Couldn't muster enough courage to ask her out though. I'll go back there again until I'm able to ask her.


----------



## trendyfool

I love finding amazing musicians on youtube who don't have many views. <3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Though nothing much has happened yet, plans are in the making and I can't wait to get the ball rolling with the whole school shenanigans.

Today we had a pizza luncheon at work & cake because it was one of our boss's 63rd birthday. 

I'm finally feeling somewhat normal after a few days of trying my darndest to get my regular sleeping schedule back.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Went on my first real date.


----------



## meganmila

I found the song I have been looking for for a couple of months. That made my day. Yes, yes it did.


----------



## Losm

Had to go and meet somebody today. Was really worried about it being awkward and anxiety getting the better of me because it happened the last time. As I was walking I thought to myself "Right, I'm just going to stay calm and it'll be alright!"... and it was.


----------



## Alchemist

I met local singer whose music I like. I had no SA, we talked totally normal.


----------



## Lasair

I'm dying my hair red....I want it to be really bright but my hair is too dark for that


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I drove in town for the first time, AND parked in the supermarket car park


----------



## Lasair

spacebound_rocketship said:


> I drove in town for the first time, AND parked in the supermarket car park


Go you, I know the feeling of how great that is I have recently got driving - well done, keep it up!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

jhanniffy said:


> Go you, I know the feeling of how great that is I have recently got driving - well done, keep it up!


Thanks


----------



## olschool

had snackls today at work


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I went out to a bar as a designated driver and actually ended up having an alright time, apart from my failure to close, and the occasional panicked state.


----------



## Dying note

I went to the library yesterday (the first time in years) and ran into someone I knew back in high school. Once I recognized him I didn't run away. I actually offered to keep in touch and he gave me an email address (I mentioned I don't do the whole cell phone text thing anymore). So yeah. I survived...lol I never do things like this but made it happen this time around.


----------



## Rossy

Went for an 11 mile walk.


----------



## Estival

Bought a really cute new shirt!


----------



## scottishdude

I played with my kids. They are the only reason i get up in the morning


----------



## tigerlilly

I finally gave in and called my Russian friend, and left him a voicemail in Russian to prove that I know the language (it's my major), despite my fear. He said my accent was so good that if he didn't know I was American, he would have thought I was a native speaker


----------



## sas111

I got two free zebra finches & the owner says if they can't make babies then she'll give me another finch. :yay Didn't even have to pay for the cage.


----------



## Alchemist

I found a bunch inspiring songs and videos on this forum and I feel so powerful last few days. I will continue to watch, read and listen stuff like that, so I must be better every day. For example, Mr Ultimate Warrior´s videos on Youtube are so good! Check them out!


----------



## layitontheline

Went to a park and sat in the sunshine, munching on fries and sipping a frappuccino. Just me and the goosies, t'was really peaceful. 

Then I drove to a restaurant on the other side of the city (had to merge onto a highway that I once avoided like the plague) with no anxiety. I'm so glad I've gotten to the point where I actually find driving fun and calming. Had a nice dinner with boyfriend.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I ate a Reese's Peanut Buttter cup.


----------



## Neutrino

Went to the football game. Yay Riders!


----------



## Insanityonthego

I had a good birthday after all.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

No issues with our flights. Got to Ukraine on time. Yaaaaaaaaaay ;o)


----------



## Alchemist

Still inspired! Feeling very good... 

Come on, world! Give me your best shoot!!


----------



## JenN2791

Finished my homework *SINGS HAAAALLELUJAHHHHH!*


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Told a friend about my eating disorder. Was a really good convo to have.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

My cat sat with me while I was reading.


----------



## papaSmurf

Watched some more Twin Peaks! This show is crazy good.


----------



## Alchemist

Motivation literature, videos and music really work! I saw so much of it, I feel really good every day. And it´s getting better.


----------



## artynerd

My email has been reactivated and is running! Yay! thanks to an online operator who asked me dozens of questions! I think I said too much personal info to get pass. Opps! Oh well! 
Now she knows all my random emails address....


----------



## Melinda

Finally got a response email this morning after a month of job hunting. Interview on Thursday!:boogie


----------



## Dying note

I got through the first interview I've had for 3-4 long months. Only lasted about 20 minutes, which was the perfect length of time for being so out of practice with the whole thing.


----------



## mrbojangles

This was yesterday, but I'm posting it today.

I went to a meetup at an outdoor concert last night and had a great time. I was only able to find one member of the group because I'd given her my number earlier that day. She was really cool and we ended up getting along well. There were times where I felt like an awkward idiot while trying to make conversation, but she didn't seem put off by me at all. Either way, I really enjoyed myself, and that's not something I've been able to say in a long time.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finally started editing those pics.


----------



## JenN2791

got new earrings. and a hair clip


----------



## InnerSanctuary

the hippy skirt i bought arrived in the post, and i feel really chilled out wearing it lol


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Got my spacers on today, braces next week


----------



## boringboy

Solved some Putnam prize problems today. Feeling good!


----------



## StayingMotivated

woke up knowing I didn't have to go to work! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I got asked to go to a Def Leppard concert. :boogie


----------



## notna

I played Rugby for the School team today.


----------



## pita

David Rocco walked past my desk.










Twice.

He is taller than I imagined.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

I went by somewhere i been avoiding for quite sometime now. I feel relieved cause it wasn't as bad as i always make it out to be.


----------



## laura024

I was just invited into another academic honor society. Score.


----------



## trendyfool

well, today was not a good day, but I did visit my friend, so that's something good.


----------



## i just want luv

I enhaled and exhaled for 24 hours straight no applas no record books neccessary.
Made a breakthrough on a memory.


----------



## odd_one_out

Had lots of affection from my friend. Words, hugs and kisses. Had lots of love and understanding from another. Also got some work done in bed last night.


----------



## Alchemist

Feeling very peaceful and patient today. I did all I can, I just need to wait...


----------



## strawberryjulius

Finished all my dusting at work. I can take it easy tomorrow.


----------



## caflme

After keeping me awake most of the night.... NOW my cat curls up on my lap and drifts off to sleep. (sigh - gotta luv him).


----------



## AussiePea

-


----------



## Losm

Started a conversation with somebody I sort of know and it wasn't too awkward. Didn't stop me overanalysing it afterwards and feeling stupid but it's better than nothing! Also, finally bought myself a bass


----------



## laura024

I woke up from a nap feeling sick and dreading class, only to discover that it was canceled today. What a good surprise.


----------



## sas111

Finally found out what's wrong with me, the problem is do I want to get better? I'm vomiting, not hungry & having bathroom problems. I'm losing so much weight though, the pounds are coming off fast. Maybe i'll start getting help once I reach my goal weight. :boogie


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Almost finished a ton of math homework (It's my worst subject)


----------



## laura024

I have successfully started teaching myself GRE math.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Vanilllabb said:


> Finally found out what's wrong with me, the problem is do I want to get better? I'm vomiting, not hungry & having bathroom problems. I'm losing so much weight though, the pounds are coming off fast. Maybe i'll start getting help once I reach my goal weight. :boogie


 Your posts concern me quite a bit. I don't want to sound pushy (I've been there, and I know that I didn't like being told what to do) but I do hope you can get some help sooner rather than later.

-

Finished my first online test and got 100%! Feeling really good right now. Might make myself a chai latte to celebrate and start writing that book in that has been swimming around my mind lately.


----------



## Cest La Vie

Finally went out and did some jogging which I've been meaning to start for weeks.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I played a wii for the first time in my life.


----------



## Robodontopus

Bought a birthday present for my little brother and watched the latest episode of Louie. It was the last episode of the season though, so that sucks.


----------



## Cole87

Thinking of joining a support group for my SA, I just don't know where to look ?!


----------



## Noca

omgz I had the best 1.5 hours with my gf ever!!! Just cuddled, kissed occasionally and embraced each other. Made each other laugh and enjoyed our time spent together =) <3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awkwardface

Managed to facilitate a class discussion without having a panic attack. Me-1 SA-0


----------



## Ballerina

A guy sat next to me on the bus and said, "I think I saw you in my dreams last night. Do you remember being in them?" It was a terrible line obviously (I just laughed and turned away), but being formerly morbidly obese, it's new and awesome to hear something other than a sneer ahahaa. 
Well, not that awesome. Being fat made me a cynic and assisted in the realization over how fickle boys are, before I had to learn in through heartbreak. That, is what's awesome.


----------



## vidory

First day of school and it was not bad at all! I had people to sit with in all of my classes, even one in which I knew nobody! I also met a lot of old friends from last year throughout the day. I know I'm going to try a lot harder this year, and it might not be so bad!


----------



## Alchemist

Went out, feeling pretty good. Tomorrow I travel to my uncle`s place to pick grapes and make wine. I love that.


----------



## mrbojangles

I got the job!!! I'm so excited, but nervous at the same time.


----------



## Losm

Met up with some friends I haven't seen in a while and had a good time. Tried my best to relax and not let my anxiety get the better of me. It worked for the most part  I feel like I'm making a bit of progress.


----------



## AussiePea

Well I managed to repair my PC and soon after received an email from an ex Formula 1 engineer in the UK stating that he has forcibly signed me up to do technical work (CAD design etc) on this beast:










Really good because I do all the work via home for it so no scary adventurous moves to England and it's an amazing opportunity to enter into the world of motor racing once again!


----------



## Insanityonthego

I swear to God. God IS real. I was just being all depressed about how unlucky i'm at love...and I literally just blurt out loud "God send me the guy of my dreams! someone similar to my crush ahhhh" ...I immediately log in to my okcupid account. Guy I have a crush on at my job found me on OkCupid and messages me...let's smoke together. WHAT????! utter shock.  how the **** did he find my account?


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I found out the Lion King is being shown in 3D.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Almost written 1000 words on my book. I'm so excited about it!


----------



## ChiefHuggingBear

I found and Old friend on Facebook and added her as a friend.


----------



## ktbare

Got a lot of crap that was causing major General anxiety done, ie.. adapting resumes and cover letters.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Having a great time with my teammates. Feel relaxed and chatty. Resisting the urge to overanalyze when it arises.


----------



## JenN2791

It's raining right now! *claps* Sorry it's been freakin 100+ degrees all week, I've been needing this rain!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I lay in till midday, got baked and went surfing with my buddy. I should find out on Monday about my promotion, I'm hopefull.. -__-


----------



## layitontheline

Went out for breakfast with a friend. Whipped cream showed up, yum.


----------



## alte

One nice thing about being socially anxious and consequently having a difficult life is that there is opportunity to turn it around, make something of yourself and be like a hero in a "rags to riches" type of story. I love when people overcome obstacles, grow stronger and achieve their goals.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

My cat was very easily cornered today.


----------



## steelmyhead

I've been buying a lot of things for myself lately. It makes me feel better. Today I bought a gel/memory foam thingy for my bed.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I was stressed and angry about something so I went outside to have a smoke.
Then the boarders GF came out too DUN DUN DUN.

I felt awkward so I thought of something to talk about and started conversation, it went pretty well 

yes I know smoking is bad, I only do it rarely.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Had a nice time at my boyfriend's place. Spoke words to his friend that weren't hi/bye (lol, okay, I said to him that the cat wouldn't let me put her collar on, but it's big for me!) I've had a mostly symptom-less day. Got a lot of knitting done. Ate quite a bit of junk but it's okay. Played a song that wasn't Bad Religion in the car home with my boyfriend (worried he'll make fun of my music..I played Sleater-Kinney) Ohhh I hads a nice day.


----------



## Alchemist

I just got a great business idea, yeaaahhh! I wrote it down just in case I forget.


----------



## Wobble

I bought a coat...with a furry hood!


----------



## Lasair

I back in my college accommodation yay back to college tomorrow....


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I made plans to go to a Def Leppard concert.


----------



## trendyfool

I had the best time with my friend rebecca. I didn't feel like I was holding anything back at all.


----------



## laura024

Said no to work and yes to homework.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I ate a lot of crap food. But I will start eating healthy again tomorrow and I will not freak out about this.


----------



## sas111

Swam in the river right when the sun goes down...topless. Heh, everyone left so I figure might as well. It t'was refreshing!


----------



## AussiePea

LostIdentity said:


> all joke aside and everything, I cant believe youre working on this. I think the record is still held by ThrustSSC at something like 700mph??
> Ive read about this one a while ago. A jet engine from an EF2000, AND a rocket to achieve 1000mph. Youre a part of speed history. awesome xD
> Keep us updated if you're still part of the project!


hehe thanks, it is pretty cool, currently working on the fuel tank to power the rocket which is fed by a pump powered by a 800bhp Formula 1 engine xD. Thing is off the chart nuts.


----------



## layitontheline

Did some reading for school and feel like I'm off to a good start this term.

And I'm getting better at unjumbling mixed words! Go me.


----------



## boringboy

Decided to take the first step myself, so I came in to office at regular time (not super early to avoid people) and greeted those I met on the stairs, and my colleagues on my corridor. It was intimidating, but left a nice feeling in the end.


----------



## Neutrino

Finally figured out who was calling me from Maine! It was my capitan and he wanted to scam me into going on a cruise :] silly scams!


----------



## Wobble

I started college today...and it was fine  Definitely not as bad as I imagined it would be.


----------



## Neutrino

Another thing! I made a comment on a YouTube video and it got 2 thumbs up and a reply comment  this makes me so happy!

AND NOW IT'S 3 THUMBS UP! **** YEAH!


----------



## shadowmask

My car ran out of gas on the way home. As soon as I start to push it to the shoulder, a guy pulls up in his truck, jumps out, and helps me. I thanked him, and he asked if I needed any money for gas. Even though I could have called my dad, I told him a couple of dollars worth wouldn't hurt. He says he'll go get it and be back in a little bit. I waited, half expecting him not to show up, but he did a short time later. He'd gotten four dollars. We filled my car up while making small-talk, I thanked him again, then he left. I'll be damned if that isn't one of the nicest things anyone's ever done for me.


----------



## Lasair

I started back at college...happy happy happy


----------



## layitontheline

@ shadowmask: That was so great to read. What a kind deed, and it's nice to know it went to someone so deserving. :yes

-------------

I bought a really cute winter jacket. I can't wait to bundle up in comfy jackets and mitties and boots and scarves. Bring winter on!


----------



## Lasair

shadowmask said:


> My car ran out of gas on the way home. As soon as I start to push it to the shoulder, a guy pulls up in his truck, jumps out, and helps me. I thanked him, and he asked if I needed any money for gas. Even though I could have called my dad, I told him a couple of dollars worth wouldn't hurt. He says he'll go get it and be back in a little bit. I waited, half expecting him not to show up, but he did a short time later. He'd gotten four dollars. We filled my car up while making small-talk, I thanked him again, then he left. I'll be damned if that isn't one of the nicest things anyone's ever done for me.


Still some goodness hanging about :boogie


----------



## kangarabbit

I walked to school today instead of taking the bus.


----------



## Delicate

My first day restarting college/ uni for a couple of years. We had to do those irritating "ice breakers" while we were waiting for some photocopies but I decided to throw myself into it and actually talk to people. In general I felt ok saying things that popped into my head and making conversation with people. Then stood in the student finance que I talked to a few girls from my class and got on quite well with them. More people were around my age than I thought so I felt more comfortable about being older. When I think of how I was at enrollments in the past I think I've made huge progress.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I feel extremely sociable right now. As if a switch in my head was changed. I feel like going out an being a crazy *****!!!!!!!  like I'm not inhibited of being myself. I feel free and it feels damn awesome. what's going on. I'm not taking medication. sings happily


----------



## Insanityonthego

shadowmask said:


> My car ran out of gas on the way home. As soon as I start to push it to the shoulder, a guy pulls up in his truck, jumps out, and helps me. I thanked him, and he asked if I needed any money for gas. Even though I could have called my dad, I told him a couple of dollars worth wouldn't hurt. He says he'll go get it and be back in a little bit. I waited, half expecting him not to show up, but he did a short time later. He'd gotten four dollars. We filled my car up while making small-talk, I thanked him again, then he left. I'll be damned if that isn't one of the nicest things anyone's ever done for me.


Good to know there's still some good people in the world, and that they helped you out of trouble.  and it's great you have your car back too!!


----------



## layitontheline

I picked up garbage around the store tonight. I find it fun but figure people think I'm a tree-hugging loser. I keep expecting people to yell mean things as they drive by but not yet.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I got to read out loud to one of the boys I babysit.


----------



## beagleman

I seen a very good movie today called "The help", it made me cry alot but I also felt very good, really worth while seeing. Also i booked a wine tour for singles, I feel very nervous about this but then thought most others will feel abit nervous also. I think I will enjoy myself even if i dont get a date or a phone number.


----------



## Cynical

The thing that really made me smile today was when I went to the gym and saw that I had lost 4 more pounds. I was all holy ****! then I asked this trainer guy, is this scale right? and he goes yeah just used it. 

Awwwwww yeeeeaaaaah.... lost a total of 11lbs now.


----------



## laura024

I stayed at school from 8-5. But the best part was when I went to the psych club picnic and talked to several people I didn't know for an hour.


----------



## boringboy

shadowmask said:


> My car ran out of gas on the way home. As soon as I start to push it to the shoulder, a guy pulls up in his truck, jumps out, and helps me. I thanked him, and he asked if I needed any money for gas. Even though I could have called my dad, I told him a couple of dollars worth wouldn't hurt. He says he'll go get it and be back in a little bit. I waited, half expecting him not to show up, but he did a short time later. He'd gotten four dollars. We filled my car up while making small-talk, I thanked him again, then he left. I'll be damned if that isn't one of the nicest things anyone's ever done for me.


Good to know that such people still exist !!

I listened to Fredrika Stahl's album Tributaries today, and am feeling very happy now.


----------



## Lasair

The guy am I living with can be really blunt and rude but he is really down to earth at the same time - I love when we have a good deep conversation, we had one today and I also walked with him to were his friend works and didn't feel toooooooo strange!


----------



## GunnyHighway

My friend randomly said to her my address. This arrived today, I was surprised.


----------



## Christina123

I got two big things that I've been procrastinating done.


----------



## layitontheline

While at the computer lab in school, the computer-wiz guy who works there walked by so I asked him for help. I have trouble asking for help, but I thought I came across confident and polite, so I'm proud about that. 

Also slightly chatted with a girl in one of my classes. It's not going to go anywhere and I'm not sure I can handle a second church-going friend anyways, but it's still nice.


----------



## Syndacus

I finally found one of the culprits of why I'm so depressed. Took a lot of mind-digging and reflecting to come up with it that made me almost tear up inside, but now I can move on and learn how to be humble with it.


----------



## Perkins

Class was canceled today, but I found this out by actually showing up to class and seeing the flyer. But it wasn't a total waste. I got free food (hot dogs, popcorn, cotton candy) and a free stick of deodorant after I did one of my library workshops that was required for my English class. 

Not a bad day at school.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Looking totally BUFF today, haha.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

We got some zucchinis today so I can make zucchini bread tomorrow.


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I caught up on all the SAS-correspondence I had been putting off. Sorry everyone!



Fantas Eyes said:


> We got some zucchinis today so I can make zucchini bread tomorrow.


This sounds delicious!


----------



## Escape Artist

Got 93% on an essay in a class that not one person got an A in last year. Here's hoping I can be the one this year.


----------



## au Lait

I called a salon that I've never been to and made an appointment for tomorrow.  And I didn't get nervous or sound like an idiot!


----------



## papaSmurf

au Lait said:


> I called a salon that I've never been to and made an appointment for tomorrow.  And I didn't get nervous or sound like an idiot!


Haha oh man, this is the most difficult thing in the universe for me.


----------



## Losm

Went to my new class yesterday. I wasn't really nervous about it until I got there because I didn't let myself think about it :b. Tried my best to be friendly and chatty and answer some questions during the lesson, and I was sitting beside someone who actually seemed more quiet than me!  Anywho... first lesson: success!


----------



## Famous

I sussed this place out


----------



## Alchemist

Did a lot of work today. One more brick in the wall of my great future...


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I got braces today so chocolate mousse for lunch


----------



## Shannanigans

after losing my only friend, two friends from my past invited me to hang out with them. it means a lot to me


----------



## Noca

Managed to have a conversation with my shy roommate today, yay!


----------



## Sourdog

Scored 3 goals in hockey today woohoo!


----------



## Gorillaz

^ atta be! hat tricks are the best.


----------



## itsonlyme88

nothing


----------



## Noca

Managed to help my gf through an episode of physical sickness/pain mixed with a panic attack. She is now doing much better =)


----------



## layitontheline

Escape Artist said:


> Got 93% on an essay in a class that not one person got an A in last year. Here's hoping I can be the one this year.


Congratulations :boogie Sounds like you're off to a great start to be the one :]

I booked a doctor appointment after procrastinating on that for a couple months, gave someone a compliment, tidied up my room, walked to mall for food


----------



## Fantas Eyes

papaSmurf said:


> This sounds delicious!


Oh, it is.


----------



## ktbare

Made a phone call that made me feel better.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Escape Artist said:


> Got 93% on an essay in a class that not one person got an A in last year. Here's hoping I can be the one this year.


Oh you must be stoked, good job! I used to love getting good grades, it just makes studying and sch so much more enjoyable.

My dad arrived today, I haven't seen him in months and we're going on holiday together =)


----------



## strawberryjulius

I went and wiped a table that a dude was sitting at instead of avoiding it.

Saw Moju and his ladyfriend play together. <3


----------



## Dying note

Made it through my second week of volunteering. I feel I'm slowly picking myself back up again after a disappointing couple of days.


----------



## CaptainAwesome

*Positivity does it*

I remember I felt kind of uncomfortable and kinda felt this type hatred and insecurity around me, this was in class, and I took a leap of faith,

I asked the teacher if i can go to the bathroom, even though i felt my voice was kinda weak and my face was all hot, and i went to the bathroom, and i just felt more relaxed, and i allready saw a difference, that all of this comes from me :yes

After that, I had to go to my homeroom, and there is when lots of times i dont feel totally comfortable, but i just felt more daring, calm, and just me, and i did it.

Also, after that, there was this soccer practice that was supposed to go on, and i kinda wanted to get involved with that, but i didn't really know what to do about it, i didn't have the things that i really need there, so i asked the office, and i did it, and it wasn't that bad. They want me to to go to the soccer coach, and i went there, even though i was kinda scared and uncomfortable, but i went there, and did it, and yeah :yes


----------



## Neutrino

A cute boy complimented my hockey jersey :]

I am now forever a Montreal Canadians fan


----------



## JenN2791

got free bbq


----------



## layitontheline

An e-mail from my teacher. He's so nice


----------



## trendyfool

I've been doing horrendously the past week, but one bright spot: I did manage to force myself to uninstall this video game I was playing too much.


----------



## JenN2791

Had chocolate chip waffles!


----------



## Toad Licker

It's friday.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Dinner's almost done. I'm gonna sit on my fat *** and watch some **** anime.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got the book I ordered today from the post office, it should be good


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I went to the first concert in my life. :banana :boogie :clap


----------



## GunnyHighway

I....


I'll get back to you on that one...maybe


----------



## awkwardmess

Had a good counselling session. I no longer feel so anxious with my therapist and he could tell that I've improved from the previous session


----------



## JenN2791

Woke up


----------



## Ballerina

I've no idea how to play chess, I'm just being pretentious. :teeth

J just noticed I subconsciously placed the white pieces facing me, aw.


----------



## papaSmurf

Ballerina said:


> J just noticed I subconsciously placed the white pieces facing me, aw.


Oh wow, I don't think I've ever done that.


----------



## Alchemist

Did a lot of good work today, learned a lot on the way. I keep going, little by little towards my goal...


----------



## shadowmask

Found out that my parents are gonna be gone all next week omg yeesssssss.


----------



## diamondheart89

New car is all new and shiny.


----------



## layitontheline

Had brunch and saw a movie with a friend. Whipped cream creates a satisfied Catherine.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Defeated SA.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I could breathe through my nose.


----------



## Nevermind0

Today i didn't even have to use my AK, i got to say it was a good day. :boogie


----------



## miminka

Woman: "Do you model? You must model.."
Me: "No, I don't"
Woman: "Well you should.. but I bet you get that a lot."
Me: "No.. not often. But thank you, I appreciate it".
Woman: "You're welcome. Have a nice day."
Me: "You too."


----------



## lockS

celebrated my birthday today; actually wasn't looking forward to it...
i felt terrible turning 20 (don't know why :S) and i have always hated my birthday
but my friends (suprised me) came to visit me, we ate cake, hung out and got gifts!
this made my day


----------



## Neutrino

Told my mom about feeling depressed, how I can't socialize, etc! 

She's going to take me to the doctorrr  

This is such a relief and pretty much the most courageous thing I've ever done.


----------



## AussiePea

okcancel said:


> Told my mom about feeling depressed, how I can't socialize, etc!
> 
> She's going to take me to the doctorrr
> 
> This is such a relief and pretty much the most courageous thing I've ever done.


Applause for you! discussing that with parents is one of the hardest things but when you get that support back from them it really is a big positive step towards making progress against it.


----------



## Neutrino

Ospi said:


> Applause for you! discussing that with parents is one of the hardest things but when you get that support back from them it really is a big positive step towards making progress against it.


Thanks! *bows*

jkjk


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I had some delicious falafel.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Welp, as for today I...can't think of anything at the moment except for cheese

Yesterday I got the No one left behind achievement on Mass Effect 2, I really wanted all of them to live so I'm happy about that.


----------



## EmptyRoom

sophiek said:


> Defeated SA.


:boogie:boogie:clap:clap:clap:boogie:boogie


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I don't feel sick anymore.


----------



## Gorillaz

co-created a sport. Played it all night, t'was awesome.


----------



## regimes

went _shopping_

saw my aunt and grandpa.. wasn't as socially awkward with my aunt. kissed my grandpa on the forehead before leaving, which was nice, i thought i didn't give a crap. turns out i do.

spent the day exploring downtown.. and bought fish supplies. an ammonia test kit thankfully. a new guy.. a dalmation betta. and a plant, and some conditioner. and then i bought some awesome $9 shoes from payless and four shirts. and then the cutest freaking coat i've ever seen.. it's short and cut off, like two of the other shirts i bought, and it's blue and white striped with gold buttons, very structured.. friggin adorable.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finally got a copy of my birth certificate.


----------



## GunnyHighway

okcancel said:


> Told my mom about feeling depressed, how I can't socialize, etc!
> 
> She's going to take me to the doctorrr
> 
> This is such a relief and pretty much the most courageous thing I've ever done.


That's great that your mom is doing that. Supportive parent(s) sounds great.

The bus I hop on to get to work was early, so as I got off the first bus to transfer I got stuck across the street at a red light while he pulled up. He signaled me to just wait there and he stopped in front of me. Most bus drivers just ignore your existence and drive off, so this was surprising.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I scored a 4 on a Workkeys exam (aka ACT). That's one down and two more to go! I have to score at least a 4 in two other subjects before I can apply for a certain job I've got my eye on. Wish me luck... -_-


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Met someone from SAS for the first time!

Also ate healthy and exercised today, which is always a good thing.


----------



## regimes

i saw the cutie i've been eyeing for a few weeks, 
andd i bought some conditioner that converts ammonia into ammonium, so ammonia eating bacteria can still thrive in my tanks, so that my tanks can finally cycle. i also bought a two way gang valve and installed two 10g sponge filters in my 20g.. no more huge water changes for on my 20g _thank goodness_ but i have to keep testing the water for a while. the gang valve took care of surface turbulence so my betta are pretty chill now. the sponge will be a great surface for ammonia bacteria to grow.

also got a new aquarium scrub and i plan on scrubbing the empty tank tomorrow and fill it up with some water for a fish out cycle.

i also began considering zoology for my major (again)
and my friend is going to teach me how to ride a horse this weekend. whoo!


----------



## gilt

I made it through an audit today.....not just any audit (which is bad under any circumstance) but one that I'd been dreading for some time. And it wasn't that bad!


----------



## Keith

Talked to two strangers i encountered on my walk today. No convo just exchanged pleasantries but I initiated, big step for me!


----------



## Innamorata

I got several compliments, not in real life, but meh.


----------



## Lasair

I made homemade soup


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I got my ID card finally.


----------



## Ape in space

I'm back to full workout mode after 2 months of much-reduced intensity. I can feel the testosterone coursing through my body. Makes me want to rip my shirt off and kidnap some females and bring them back to my cave. Raaarrrr!


----------



## olesilentone

Finished homework assignment 3 days ahead of time.

Participated in seminar twice, the first time being the second comment offered at the start of class. I stumbled with my words on the first comment, but was okay on the second. Didn't get it across what I was saying, but that's okay.


----------



## AussiePea

The tool I designed and made at work is awesome and does a really good job. =D


----------



## jillnoel

I played with my baby nephew and made him a healthy smoothie made of spinach, cucumber, blueberries, a pear, a plum, apple sauce, and orange juice


----------



## Innamorata

I'm going to make myself a latte in a bit.


----------



## Saekon

I opened up Notepad and typed "I am so awesome!". It was at that point after strenous pondering that I came to the conclusion that typed statement was indubitably, and veritably so, definitely true.

I just feel so damn great right now!

Well, I really was thinking about what I've accomplished in these past few years... Today I talked to a bunch of people, and I was so casual about it. It's hard to think that I couldn't even hold a conversation a few years ago or look at people, let alone with more than one person. Blah blah blah, blah blah, and the list goes on, no one would recognise me from the past!


----------



## Ballerina

papaSmurf said:


> Oh wow, I don't think I've ever done that.


Maybes you're a vampire.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Scored a 6 of 7 on my workkeys exam today. Took Applied Math and ripped it to shreds. I THINK I missed two problems. The look on the examiner's face when she handed me my report was priceless, lol. She had this WTF look on her face, lol.

I just got back from taking Observation. It started out real easy and then it got ridiculous... I mean, it got to the point where they let you glance at the current situation for like 2 seconds, and then asked you several questions: like what's wrong with this scene, etc. Man, I sure hope I scored at least a 4 on that. Damn it...


----------



## kangarabbit

I told the apartment managers about my apartment issues and the maintenance folks responded pretty quickly.  I dunno why I put off telling them for so long, but I'm glad I finally did.


----------



## Gorillaz

awesome hangouts today. Made some plans for the weekend, and even found some sky-diving buddies!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I didn't have to cook today.


----------



## Omgblood

Didn't studder today, actually had a long conversation with my close uncle, saw a high school friend I haven't seen in like 2 years, wanted to talk to him but didnt find the opportunity to... Figured out that a small fear I had was totally irrational. I thought my car exhaust fumes smelt bad(high flow cat) because people would *always* back far off when I got in front of them. Got the chance to ask someone who was driving behind me whether my exhaust fumes smelt bad and they said no.


----------



## sully20

Deactivated the fb and I feel freeeee.


----------



## CourtneyB

Hope you all don't take this as bragging or the like...:um

At my ortho appointment this morning, while working on me, my orthodontist remarked


> God, you're beautiful.





> Thank you :blush





> I am serious. You are _gorgeous_. How you dont have a boyfriend is completely beyond me! Guys must be chasing after you, you really are so beautiful.





> Awww thank you.


I'm still smiling an hour later, it made me feel really great :yes


----------



## 0lly

I got back in touch with an old friend who I haven't seen for a year or two. I miss him a bit. I was concerned about texting him because I thought it had been too long since we last spoke, but he text me and he wants to meet up.


----------



## boringboy

Had a horrible day today and my boss kind of hinted at the possibility of getting fired. I came back home wanting to drink, but I managed to resist all evening, and am now going to bed sober !


----------



## boringboy

sully20 said:


> Deactivated the fb and I feel freeeee.


Yes, it's strange how good it feels to do that.


----------



## Gorillaz

I got to suit up today. yeee


----------



## kangarabbit

Organized the apartment with my roommates. I like my current roommates a lot better than my old ones.


----------



## quiet0lady

Got a lovely card from work, I'm going to miss this job and the people immensely.

AND I found a new nature trail for my morning jogs that I won't have to share with anyone else! Sooo peaceful.


----------



## rosettas stoned

sully20 said:


> Deactivated the fb and I feel freeeee.


YES. I deactived mine a year ago and it's actually helped me make some pretty signifcant steps in overcoming depression . Damn you, Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## ratbag

I met one of my favorite local artists and saw his work up close. YAY


----------



## aquilla

My art school lecturer invited me to the plein air competition which is not easy to get in and I looked forward for it for about 2 years


----------



## pancake111

I got out of school, and rememebered that it's Friday!!!!!


----------



## Dreamscape

I scored 97% on my Logic exam that I barely studied for. :boogie


----------



## mike285

Got my orgo exam back. I got an A.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I ate a twinkie.


----------



## Neptunus

Work went over well.


----------



## baseballdude

I went to an Angels baseball game tonight by myself. I couldn't have had a better time.


----------



## Gorillaz

siiick night. Won a flip cup tournament to a fraternity where I didn't even go to that university. Then went and hung out with some 4th years, then met some girls on the bus ride home and talked to them. T'was fun.


----------



## trendyfool

Nothing, really, but at least I'm alive!


----------



## papaSmurf

Parks and Recreation is back! April and Andy continued to be implausibly adorable, Ron's beard was glorious, and Patricia Clarkson showed up randomly right before the credits. What a great show.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I decided against replying to her email. She needs to learn how much she hurt me...


And today I got told I was relaxing. Yay.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Got a bunch of stuff done today that I'd been putting off for awhile.


Feels good man.


----------



## Syndacus

Finally slept more than 10 hrs today.


----------



## JenN2791

Downloaded bunch of music, particularly Amy Winehouse. Wish I had given her music a chance before... By far "Frank" is one of the best albums I've ever heard.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I joined another forum, well on my way to actually doing NaNoWriMo this year.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spoke with my dad today for the first time in a while & now it looks like we're going to try to go on a surprise visit to see my bro next spring/summer


----------



## Stilla

My dad bought me chocolate! Sounds lame but it made me so happyyy!!!


----------



## JenN2791

Stilla said:


> My dad bought me chocolate! Sounds lame but it made me so happyyy!!!


*jealous.....then drools*


----------



## Lasair

I did lots of driving and have a bagel with chocolate to look forward to


----------



## laura024

I figured out a math problem that's been plaguing me for days.


----------



## Gorillaz

chicken nuggetsssss


----------



## millenniumman75

I managed to talk myself down from my second significant panic attack of the week! :fall


----------



## barczyl

Well not really today, but over the course of the weekend.

Met some people who live a floor below mine and partied with them Friday and Saturday night, also went to a bar.

Then again, they could have just been being nice to me because my birthday was yesterday.


----------



## JenN2791

Just got my nails done!


----------



## blankety blank

Bi-polar isn't dictating my life


----------



## Fantas Eyes

My dad got a calling.


----------



## Innamorata

I woke up to a lovely PM from someone, so thanks for that


----------



## diamondheart89

I got the rest of my books! Unseemly happeh.


----------



## trendyfool

I just had my first day of class and it went pretty well. I suddenly feel a lot more stable at school and I want to get to know people. Also, my classes seem good. I have this crazy teacher for cultural anthropology, he's nuts but probably brilliant.


----------



## sas111

Feeling happyness today, haven't been happy in a long while. Went grocery shopping & actually felt like I could see the world, like i'm not focusing on one thing & viewing the world through a glass cup. 
My mind is also much more clear & focused on my surrowndings. I was actually smiling at the other shoppers & they were smiling back - strange, but it felt good to be content around others.


----------



## guitarmatt

Road my new road bike to school and the exercise helped me feel less anxious in class.


----------



## whiteXcloud

I had yummy watermelon for breakfast


----------



## Ape in space

Knocked another troublesome problem out of the park.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

It rained today!


----------



## yager75

My day just started, but I decided to go for a little run outside. Felt good.


----------



## alte

Got a beautiful parking spot right next to the gate of my apartment complex. I am never going to move my car now.


----------



## mondayeyes

Just bought a camcorder - ready to embark on an interesting new hobby


----------



## alte

mondayeyes said:


> Just bought a camcorder - ready to embark on an interesting new hobby


Yay, I love collecting camcorders too.:clap


----------



## mondayeyes

alte said:


> Yay, I love collecting camcorders too.:clap


Wow! You collect them? At that price I'll have to stick with one


----------



## alte

mondayeyes said:


> Wow! You collect them? At that price I'll have to stick with one


joke fail:no You never explained what your hobby was in your post, though I assume it is photography/video recording since it is much more common than actually collecting camcorders (I don't).
gl with your new hobby.


----------



## gilt

The sky was very clear this early morning, so many stars...I easily found Betelgeuse & Rigel, two stars in Orion. If the sun was the size of a marble, Betelgeuse would be the size of a house. That never stops amazing me.


----------



## Neptunus

gilt said:


> The sky was very clear this early morning, so many stars...I easily found Betelgeuse & Rigel, two stars in Orion. If the sun was the size of a marble, Betelgeuse would be the size of a house. That never stops amazing me.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm actually showing some self-reliance for once. I'm better at not going crazy now. Instead of thinking, "things suck" and then letting that make me miserable, I go, "well, things do suck in some respects, but that's no reason to be down. keep your chin up and do what you need to do and flood yourself with positivity, and it'll be ok."


----------



## trendyfool

barczyl said:


> Well not really today, but over the course of the weekend.
> 
> Met some people who live a floor below mine and partied with them Friday and Saturday night, also went to a bar.
> 
> Then again, they could have just been being nice to me because my birthday was yesterday.


awesome


----------



## Liana27

I had a mcdonalds breakfast - double sausage end egg muffin yum


----------



## skywatcher

Completed my project on time and almost on budget, despite everyone I had to deal with. I am soooo special.


----------



## Shannanigans

I realized today that even though bad things happen- no matter what is is- its up to you wether it bothers you or not, wether you let it get under your skin or not. Regardless of what happened today I was able to stay calm and peaceful. I am truly greatful for my family and for all the people that make me smile- they're the ones that truly matter:]


----------



## Syndacus

Got a call from one of my clients stating that she was part of the local TV crew and wanted to bring my business to do a wellness type demonstration on live television during the Health section....

On the other hand, I'm nervous as hell and may not show up, but let my boss do it since she's more attractive than I am.


----------



## Neutrino

Didn't get hurt :] the lady said I'll be okay.

Can I get a "HECK YEAH" for survival??!

HECK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finished my book.


----------



## Lasair

I woke before half 7


----------



## BobtheBest

It's my birthday!


----------



## skywatcher

BobtheSaint said:


> It's my birthday!


Happy b-day!


----------



## BobtheBest

skywatcher said:


> Happy b-day!


Thank you!


----------



## lad

BobtheSaint said:


> It's my birthday!


Have a messy one mate. :boogie


----------



## angelstarr

BobtheSaint said:


> It's my birthday!


Happy Birthday!

Something good that happened today:

The sun decided to show its face.


----------



## BobtheBest

Thnks guys, it's going well so far.


----------



## trendyfool

happy birthday bob! 

well today I finally got my textbooks and I texted some with a girl from one of my classes. and I actually feel stable, and ok, which is an excellent change from the past few weeks.


----------



## Lasair

Things are just looking good right now


----------



## Perkins

I can count more accurately from 30 to higher in Spanish. Big improvement from yesterday.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Not going to do *anything* today.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## BitterSweetMe

Playing trackmania!! XD LOL I'ma total geek!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I got to spend some time in the sun.


----------



## Neptunus

I made it home without my brakes giving out!


----------



## Innamorata

I woke up to a message


----------



## 0lly

I sat and had breakfast in a cafe by myself. Normally I wouldnt have the nerve to do that. It was most toothsome too, although the scrambled eggs were a touch snot-like.


----------



## odd_one_out

I decided to not return to bed and to remove every speck of dust I could find from my bedroom and the banisters. It took nearly 3 hours and still isn't done. Sweat was dripping from my ugly mug onto my glasses, my hands are getting calloused, my cough hasn't abated, and my back and arms will kill me tomorrow, but I feel better than before.


----------



## caflme

:clap


odd_one_out said:


> I decided to not return to bed and to remove every speck of dust I could find from my bedroom and the banisters. It took nearly 3 hours and still isn't done. Sweat was dripping from my ugly mug onto my glasses, my hands are getting calloused, my cough hasn't abated, and my back and arms will kill me tomorrow, but I feel better than before.


:yes


----------



## Perkins

I took myself out for a burger and watched Dexter.


----------



## sas111

As I was leaving the school this guy said "Jesus, you're skinny!" I couldn't stop smiling after that, until I asked my sister if I was average or thin & she said average. Wellllp, it was nice while it lasted. I'll be using that comment as fuel for the rest of the week.


----------



## AussiePea

Vanilllabb said:


> As I was leaving the school this guy said "Jesus, you're skinny!" I couldn't stop smiling after that, until I asked my sister if I was average or thin & she said average. Wellllp, it was nice while it lasted. I'll be using that comment as fuel for the rest of the week.


err from your pictures you are very much on the skinny side. Not sure you should be trying to lose anymore weight at all :|


----------



## trendyfool

today me and a girl from one of my classes decided to get frozen yogurt, and it was a lot of fun talking to her and getting to know her. I actually felt...normal, for once. Also, it turns out I formatted my homework right.


----------



## 0lly

It took a third of a bottle of southern comfort, but I finally got talking to one of my flatmates. Turns out he is really nice and fairly shy himself. I feel a lot more at ease now ive spoken to him, and im looking forward to seeing him again


----------



## whiteXcloud

im happy for a weird reason, and not sure why.


----------



## trendyfool

0lly said:


> It took a third of a bottle of southern comfort, but I finally got talking to one of my flatmates. Turns out he is really nice and fairly shy himself. I feel a lot more at ease now ive spoken to him, and im looking forward to seeing him again


yaaaaay


----------



## Cest La Vie

Did a lot better than I thought on an assignment.


----------



## Frenger868

"found" an awesome new song that I'm absolutely obsessed with


----------



## trendyfool

other good thing: I found my phone, which I thought I had lost. turns out it was hiding in a mysterious pocket of my backpack.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I found who I am. I'm surprised it sounds so corny, but its true. :roll


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I got a lot of reading done.


----------



## JenN2791

had mini corndogs and mashed potatoes for breakfast.

yes...i know... it's odd. but it was delicious at least.


----------



## 0lly

My student loan came through  Time for a shopping spree. Im going to get new jeans and chinos and a few shirts and maybe a leather jacket too. And some new ps3 games! ................. Actually it will all go on food and rent


----------



## ratbag

Took a slightly cold shower and now I feel cozy and warm.


----------



## standing in the rain

I just found out I got a 94 on my first nursing exam.


----------



## Lasair

standing in the rain said:


> I just found out I got a 94 on my first nursing exam.


Go you, thats fantastic


----------



## jtb3485

I went to this little seafood restaurant I had never been to before by myself.


----------



## Lasair

I feel good


----------



## standing in the rain

jhanniffy ----------- Thanks.  I took a peek at your profile. Nice to meet a another CNA/Nursing Student with social anxiety, you can do it! Hope this semester is going well for you.


----------



## viv

Panzerotti . And it's Friday.



standing in the rain said:


> I just found out I got a 94 on my first nursing exam.


Right on!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I'm about to go to sleep.


----------



## trendyfool

Made it through my first week of classes ok and volunteered at the thrift store.


----------



## AnnaM

my classes ended earlier than usual


----------



## Gorillaz

Had a nice night in with friends. Can actually say I have a solid group of friends now.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I saw The Lion King 3D!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Gorillaz said:


> Had a nice night in with friends. Can actually say I have a solid group of friends now.


That's really wonderful. :yes

I did a little writing on my book. I'm at 1600 words now. :boogie


----------



## papaSmurf

strawberryjulius said:


> I did a little writing on my book. I'm at 1600 words now. :boogie


^I'd be most curious to know what your book is about!

Netflix recommended me an old tv show today, and I've really been enjoying what I've seen of it so far.


----------



## Dreamscape

I woke up in the middle of the night feeling great. Recently I've had glimpses of strong confidence and periods of time where I actually like myself and feel happy. Why can't I always feel like this? It's a start though. I feel like when this happens a cloud inside my mind temporarily goes away and I see things clearly. I realize I'm capable of doing whatever I want. If only I could maintain this feeling I have right now...


----------



## moxosis

I saw this on TV and then found it on Youtube, I am an Atheist, but I am very moved by what this man has to say. It's true, I think that I need to talk more positively about myself. Maybe I'll find faith in the future?






I am now changing my status from The Hopeless Case to Feeling Strong.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

A cat randomly came up to me and started rubbing against me, it was purring and everything.


----------



## Neutrino

Had to make a phone call to ask someone to be my reference and was terrified to do it. But then I did it and it felt good 

Aaand I handed in my resume for a job  I really hope there's no interview ._.


----------



## trendyfool

nothing good has happened today. today is a bad day. hmm, though I suppose it's good that I'm still alive.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Finished watching Baka to Test. I am now about to finish up Hokuto no Ken season 2.


----------



## 0lly

I went for a BBQ at my sisters which was good, although I always feel a little awkward because I'm expected to entertain her young kids and I fear I am not very entertaining. Still good to see them all though. 

Also the weather is nice and hot and humid . 

And I bought Dirt 3 and Dead Rising 2 pre-owned for PS3, but the guy in the shop kept trying to sell me more and more stuff, and to get me to sign up for offers and such things, so it took about 15 mins just to pay for my games.


----------



## Alchemist

I was recently diagnosed with diabetes type 1 and I have to take insulin shots, but I excepted it very good and today I finally feel OK. 

Life goes on!


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I made a cake! It was delicious.


----------



## Noca

omg had the best date/time with my gf EVER during the last day or so!!!

=)


----------



## trendyfool

okay nothing that interesting happened today but i have to think of something good every day, not just the good ones! so today I read for two hours for my classes, read some really great poems, did my homework, and had an ok time with my family visiting my grandma. also I had a really good conversation with people on sas chat.


----------



## 0lly

I bought a few new clothes today, and I didnt chicken out of going in any of the shops. I even asked to try things on.


----------



## BobtheBest

I tried online dating again. Got messages from 2 different women in just 3 days after registration.


----------



## 0lly

Also, I got ID'd while buying alcohol earlier. That means I look under 18  I take that as a compliment!


----------



## circumlocuter

Wow. So a girl I always like the look of in my lectures sat next to me today and struck up conversation with me, and it was more than just small talk.

She has never sat next to me before, but I always said to myself that if she did I would at least say hi and introduce myself.


----------



## trendyfool

i've come really far in the last year.


----------



## lonelyjew

Got my exam scores back and it feels good to have the many lengthy study sessions (regularly 8 hours not counting classes, sometimes +12) pay off in the form of a in histo/embryo 96%, a 94% on my written anatomy exam, a 95% for my anatomy practical (an exhausting 2.5 hour ordeal where we walk from cadaver to cadaver and get answer questions about the thing they put a string around). If I can keep this up, I'll honor .


----------



## Squiddle

While I was holding my baby brother, he looked right at me and gave me the biggest, cutest smile I've ever seen. It brightened my day so much.


----------



## JenN2791

saw some adorable turtles at a pond


----------



## Syndacus

Pampered myself finally....went out and preordered Battlefield 3, and bought a V-neck sweater from Express. Enjoyed some food at Sonic's and had a nice nap.


----------



## avoidobot3000

It appears I've made a new friend, Woke up before noon as well


----------



## JenN2791

Syndacus said:


> Pampered myself finally....went out and preordered Battlefield 3, and bought a V-neck sweater from Express. Enjoyed some food at Sonic's and had a nice nap.


Sonics! I still need to check this place out (yes i never been to it  )


----------



## KariKamiya

*Fun-Time ahead *

I've been in a great mood today  Making plans...I have things to look forward to, definitely. Ready for that party xD
:boogie


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I was actually productive today.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I got 95.5/100 for my assignment. Holy crumbs I can actually do this! I only did one thing wrong that wasn't a silly mistake! 

Made a hair appointent. 

aaaaaand realised I made the right choice about those toxic people.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Had some good conversations in the water today and made plans to meet a couple of them again tomorrow. Flirted a little bit with girls in work. Minimal anxiety, this temporary demotion is working out well!


----------



## That guy over there

got some homework done in around an hour when it would usually take me much longer due to procrastination.


----------



## trendyfool

I feel less terrible than this morning, plus I'm going to an open mic later.


----------



## Dreamscape

My brother was able to help repair my car. He saved me at least a few hundred dollars.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got a drive home.


----------



## yager75

I started a conversation with a girl today. It was awkward, and it made me feel uncomfortable... but at least I did it... right?


----------



## Syndacus

Decorated the entire office with Halloween stuff, including a giant inflatable black cat outside.


----------



## Hello22

I got a job interview friday. 

When i found myself thinking of negative thoughts, i stopped and focused on positives.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Realized I'm better at reading music than some seniors.
Im proud.


----------



## AussiePea

Eating left-over pizza for lunch.


----------



## JenN2791

Just got an email saying ESPN is coming to my school to hire for internships and jobs. Time to make my resume uber sexy!


----------



## LilA67

I felt extremely calm today, and I even ran into my group from class, after class. We get along as good as friends. Are we friends? I don't know. But I chatted in line at Starbucks with them, waited with them, and even said "See you later!" without feeling like I was having a panic attack.


----------



## mike285

I met this girl like 2 weeks ago and we had a conversation for like 15 minutes without any awkwardness. She sat next to me a few days ago in a lecture and actually remembered my name and stuff we talked about, which I found surprising. We have two classes together, both are large lectures, but whenever she sees me, she's really friendly. She's also very pretty, which is a bit of a confidence booster.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I took a nap.


----------



## ChiefHuggingBear

Some random guy on campus today was offering free hugs to strangers that walked by, he got a cold reaction from most that pass. But the ones that did give him a hug, you can see the sincerity in there faces that they knew it was and honest and kind gesture, I just thought it was pretty cool.

I got a free hug also, it actually made my day.


----------



## avoidobot3000

a parcel of books arrived like 3 weeks before it was due... I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Goopus

I went to the library and got three books. One has proved to be great so far.


----------



## beherit

its sort of surreal to see someone look really happy to see me. something i'm not use to, but it made me really amazing.


----------



## Alchemist

Whether is still great and it always rains this time of year. I was just out with my great friends and the coffee was excellent today. Good news from work too!


----------



## strawberryjulius

I've really improved in my drawing. I keep amazing myself with what I can do if I put my mind to it.


----------



## Ape in space

My friend from undergrad unexpectedly called me last night. I haven't talked to him in over 6 months, and haven't seen him in person in over 6 years. I consider him the best friend I've ever had. Anyway, we somehow managed to talk for almost 3 hours. We talked about deep philosophy and stuff like that. I've never had a conversation this long and this deep with anyone else.


----------



## Mr Joe

Today I woke up... That is always a good start to the day. :| Argh.


----------



## trendyfool

had a nice little conversation with a girl in my singing class. I'm going to check out a chorus at 2.


----------



## Stilla

Finished one paper and a diagnostic quiz!


----------



## Innamorata

I had a shower.


----------



## Syndacus

Another realization on my self-image, though negative one at that, but something I've accepted and turned the negative into a state of content.


----------



## millyxox

Made my first friend in college yay!!!Finally! [well not my first...i lost the other ones...drop outs!!!]


----------



## Neutrino

Went to the doc, got some info on depression and meds, she's referring me to a counsellor...  feeling not good right now but yeah, that happened today. Yaaay.


----------



## whopper

I made tentative plans to visit some friends for Halloween weekend. Also finally saw a psychiatrist and was prescribed a little Prozac to start with. Still, today was not great but this is the wrong forum to discuss that I suppose :/


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The dinner I made did not turn out salty.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Had a 2hr lunch break with my boss/work mates, it was a really cruisey day


----------



## strawberryjulius

My baby's home! (I'm talking about my computer...heh.) I've finished a lot of my chores for the week. Um, there was something else..can't remember.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I finally got the promotion I was waiting for!


: D


----------



## Abb

I had a nice chat with some old friends.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I won a whole $7 on a PowerBall ticket. I had two numbers and the PowerBall.


----------



## iChoseThisName

I met with a friend and we had a great chat, at least great by my usual standards.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Oh yea! I forgot to mention that exams are FINALLY over! I ripped them to shreds, lol. Not too sure about how I did on the Art Appreciation exam but I am almost certain I did pretty good (like C+ good); that class is hard, lol. I completed the 7th (final) exam for Freshman Seminar today.

The exam was just one page and it was mainly fill-in-the-blank. Sure, it sounds like a cake-walk, but it wasn't. We had to answer all kinds of questions like: how many divisions does this college have, what are they, who founded it and in what year, list the seven learning styles, the five study styles, fill-in-the blanks for the Alma Mater, and several questions from our syllabus etc. Our teacher DOES NOT GIVE PARTIAL CREDIT! She's a witch in civilian's clothing, but I like her anyways. And she's hot.

I knew the answer to every single question and I know I got a perfect score. You wouldn't *believe* how many people tried to study right before the exam. If you waited that long to studying, then you fail that test automatically. No exceptions. When I walked into class, I sat down and took out a pen, and waited, lol. They were ecstatic--asking people if they studied and whatnot. When they asked me, I said "yeah, a little." I know they're gong to give me an ear full when we get our results back next week. Honestly, I think out of about 18 students, I am almost certain at least 4 of us made perfect scores. It's always the same.


----------



## theJdogg

I asked a girl out this evening. It's been years since I've been on a date. It's so sad to say "years" at thirty. Anyways, I'm excited. We chatted in class once at the beginning of the semester and I could already tell we liked each other but haven't had many chances to talk for more than a couple minutes. Well that's not entirely true. I could have called her earlier but I was too anxious about it. I kept finding excuses to be a wimp and not ask her out even though she was being obvious enough for my dense mind to take a hint. Now, I need to panic about the actual date. it's funny. The thought of a girl possibly seeing my room did cause me to clean my room for the first time in months.


----------



## andy1984

Holy crap, I was so f*cking tired of work today. And then the girl I'm dating said she was working early tonight. I really felt like I should kill myself. But her next text 'i miss you' an my heart melted. Melted into bloody red mush.

And now that I've written a few things online I feel a bit better. Sure work is a soul crushing ****, but other than that life is kinda good right now.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I ate some ravioli.


----------



## i just want luv

I overcame a some of a depressive state.


----------



## Innamorata

I found some painkillers.


----------



## crispycritter

I began a new paper and pen journal
I got a cat vaccinated against rabies
a gas station attendant asked me if i had been to europe and told me that i dress very european.
i have the house to myself


----------



## 0lly

My day started out badly, and I felt upset. But it picked up, and a guy from one of my classes invited me to lunch (but I panicked and made excuses). And I got on well with my flatmates today, without having to drink.


----------



## Lasair

I answered a few questions in class today


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

jhanniffy said:


> I answered a few questions in class today


Good for you. I always try to avoid answering questions or reading in class. That takes a lot of courage and self-confidence.


----------



## Lasair

Michio said:


> Good for you. I always try to avoid answering questions or reading in class. That takes a lot of courage and self-confidence.


Thank you, I sat nearer to the front so I didn't have to raise my voice too much


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I checked out a book that I've been wanting to read for awhile.


----------



## Syndacus

I rewarded myself for a hard day at work. Love steak and shake.


----------



## steelmyhead

It's been one year since I moved out. I think I'm doing okay so far...


----------



## i just want luv

I made it through it.


----------



## Stilla

Got a text from my friend!
I think she misses me... I miss her too.


----------



## Alchemist

Great whether, spend almost whole day out


----------



## alte

Vacation week starts today. This break is going to be so nice.


----------



## melissa75

Went shopping at the mall as much as I HATE doing that. But, it's so nice to have some new clothes . Had to take advantage of the Columbus Day sales.


----------



## Syndacus

I slept in all day, ignored phone calls, and dreamed sexy things. Yep, that's a good thing!


----------



## 0lly

I got LaTeX for my laptop. No more childish Microsoft Word for me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Awww, he bought me the thing I wanted. :mushy


----------



## pita

I made some money.

Yaaay.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Finished two journal reports.


----------



## huh

hmmm...trying...trying...

can't think of anything.


----------



## Ballerina

It's silly, but I've started to love my body after losing weight. Now sometimes when I'm in the shower I'm like, "Dammmmmmn."


----------



## Rossy

I am sure your body is just fine Ballerina


----------



## Ballerina

Ahaha thanks. I meant the good kind of 'dammmmmmn.' This is the first time I've been happy with it. Although it might be the same undue favouritism I'm giving hot water bottles, because it's winter and we're both more than 11 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Rossy

I know what you mean,'dammmmn' Is what I would be saying too lol


----------



## Innamorata

I'm watching Dr Who <3


----------



## Ballerina

Another good thing that happened would be blueberries. :heart


Rossy said:


> I know what you mean,'dammmmn' Is what I would be saying too lol


Ahha thanks, my favourite Shetland pony.


----------



## Rossy




----------



## Steez

I tried shrooms and didn't even come close to having a bad trip.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Booked myself onto a group holiday


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Went online to check my exam scores..... I scored a 92 on the History Mid-Term Exam and a 100 on my Introduction to Computers Mid-Term Exam. I'm still waiting for my English teacher and four others to put up my exam scores! Hehe...

I am quite certain I made a 100 on my Freshman Seminar Exam.


----------



## 0lly

I cleaned my room, and I seem to be getting on a little better with my flatmates (I think).


----------



## gilt

Had a really nice time at the Mystic Aquarium today. It was such a nice day, and most of the exhibits were outside. Also, I touched both a manta ray & a shark.


----------



## trendyfool

I realized that life doesn't have to be as complicated as I thought.


----------



## Syndacus

Slept in till 6pm today...overcame a few chat trolls in SAS chat.


----------



## steelmyhead

I went to the park today to walk around. And it's a three day weekend this week. Three day weekend!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a great dinner with family.


----------



## laura024

Revived my water-damaged cell phone after a week.


----------



## anonymid

gilt said:


> Had a really nice time at the Mystic Aquarium today. It was such a nice day, and most of the exhibits were outside. Also, I touched both a manta ray & a shark.


Oh, wonderful! I haven't been there since I was a kid. Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finally saw a session of conference.


----------



## Rossy

Bought my Subaru,can't wait until I go and pick it up.


----------



## Innamorata

Went to my reading group.


----------



## odd_one_out

I got granted Housing Benefit. It's £1100 short per year to meet my rent (looks like they subtracted some because I get some DLA) but when I get the Dr's letter they might add 6 months of backdated payments this year. To cover the rest of my basic expenses I'll have to apply for Income Support of some kind. At least I'm getting most of what I need now and won't sink as far into debt to my friend.


----------



## caflme

:clap^Excellent News....:clap:clap


----------



## softshock11

i made pancakes. alone.


----------



## 0lly

I have been invited to a party. The downside is I'll have to go to it. So I have appropriately also posted this in the 'what's bothering you right now thread.' :|


----------



## offbyone

Pretty lady gave me a big smile when I was walking around the city. Made my morning and I totally wasn't expecting it.

I smiled back but I'm pretty sure we'd passed each other by then, haha.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Pumpkin pie happened.


----------



## Neutrino

JayDontCareEh said:


> Pumpkin pie happened.


awww yeahhh! Eating some right now ^_^

.....

Hung out with someone today for (wait for it)....... 5 hours! Mhmmm. She's coming here tomorrow too =D yayy


----------



## 0lly

I actually went out to the party. It was at a nightclub and I very nearly chickened out and made excuses, but I actually went. There is a decent probability that I made an arse of myself, or said daft stuff, but even so I'm pleased I actually went.


----------



## mondayeyes

I plucked up the courage to contact an old friend and we IMed for a couple hours catching up.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Realized I have to stop repressing my stress and actually deal with it. Trying new avenues to get better.


----------



## 0lly

I woke up early.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I was actually able to wash my linen today. Most of the time my cat lays on my bed and I don't want to disturb her so I don't do it.


----------



## rdrr

Jahvid Best ran for a 68 yard touchdown.


----------



## 0lly

I got 100% on a programming assignment. And then I had a salt beef and pickle sandwich.


----------



## Rossy

Nice looking girl was checking me out when I was talking to the guy at the local car tyre place


----------



## Alchemist

I got an answer from a company I wrote to aplay for the job. They want me to call them.


----------



## caflme

Right this moment... searching searching searching... OK, got one... my coffee is hot... --- yeahhhhh.... that's all I got at the moment... totally frustrated.... but at least my coffee is hot... oh, and I HAVE coffee.... that's good.


----------



## Noca

OMG I woke up this morning and I not actually fatigued!!!(this only happens about a half dozen times a year!) yay!!


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

HOLYCOW got a 97 on my math test. Heckyes, man! I was going at a fairly rapid pace, was one of the first ones to get done, but I wasn't purposely rushing. It took like an hour it was so long, but it seemed fairly easy. I guess it was. =]

And what I got points off of was a careless mistake, not because I really didn't know how to do something. Time to celebrate...!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

My mom visited today and before she left, I asked if she would call my doctor and make an appointment for me...I think that's a good thing, but we'll see. Now I just need to go to it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Got an invite to a halloween party, caught a couple of nice waves.


----------



## hannahjoy

I spent extra time at the library reading a magazine (I usually leave as soon as I find books to check out) for a while. It felt good and got me out of the house and around people


----------



## trendyfool

I read a haiku i wrote in front of my poetry class.


----------



## JenN2791

JayDontCareEh said:


> Pumpkin pie happened.


Had a pumpkin spice chocolate chip cookie today


----------



## tigerlilly

I started making fingerless gloves.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I found a pair of skinny jeans that actually fit me right.


----------



## BobtheBest

Luckily passing a midterm I thought I was going to fail.


----------



## trendyfool

I had lunch with a girl from my poetry class. I was sad the whole time, but I did a good job of talking to her despite that. She's cool.


----------



## crsohr

I managed to have a conversation by text message 1/2 hour ago without a) my heart racing b) taking too long to reply to the messages and c) killing the convo. It was good to feel so relaxed hearing the message tone instead of panicking like usual.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My 2-day first aid course wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I was really anxious the frist day, not so much the second. I made conversation with an attractive guy during lunch break both days. And now I have my certificate. :boogie

I got a 20/20 on my latest assignent.

I got the go ahead from my instructor to take my test a day later than scheduled due to circumstances.


----------



## skywatcher

Everyone left me alone all day and let me do my work, for once.


----------



## Syndacus

So I've been single for a day now....was down and out for most of today until I went to the mall, and had one of the store employees of Express compliment my outfit, saying it looks good on me, and that she loved the jacket I was wearing. I just smiled and said thanks. She was hot too and I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Dreamscape

100% on my Logic exam.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finished buying things for my halloween costume.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Got a good apraisal from my boss and an extension on my contract. Joked about with a nice looking girl. Didn't avoid all today.


----------



## Alchemist

I´m up again. This is good...


----------



## 0lly

I found out that my flatmates like Star Trek! (Except for the girl I live with -- I have insufficient data to theorise what her opinion is) We had a discussion about the Borg.


----------



## pita

I dodged some "smoke at track level" bullsh*t by about a minute. Hooray!


----------



## crispycritter

i made a delicious pot of pinto beans and pork


----------



## kiwikiwi

My literature teacher called me a genius in front of the whole class after reading my 10 page analysis of a book we had finished. He wrote very good things of my writing in the first page and praised me by calling me first ahead of everyone. He's not only a professor but a professional writer that has published various works so I took it seriously. Also my idea was taken to be in a film to be out in 2012, this is all encouraging me to keep writing despite English not being my first language . It's awesome!


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

I got to sleep really late this morning.


----------



## laura024

Short hypomanic bliss.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I cleaned my room a bit.


----------



## trendyfool

Um, I woke up. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Neutrino

Mowed my neighbor's lawn. She paid me 80 bucks. Waaay too much, but I ain't complainin'.


----------



## hoddesdon

Fantas Eyes said:


> I cleaned my room a bit.


 Does that mean that you cleaned half of the window, and left the other half?


----------



## Alchemist

Played some poker with my friend


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Really threw my hips into it and did a wicked cutty.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

hoddesdon said:


> Does that mean that you cleaned half of the window, and left the other half?


I picked up everything on the left side of my bed. (Which isn't that large.)


----------



## Innamorata

I bought a cool t-shirt in Manchester.


----------



## Melinda

Scheduled an intake with a new therapist. Going in on Sunday!:boogie


----------



## pita

I sat in the lunch room at work today and ate my lunch and read a book. AND THERE WERE OTHER PEOPLE THERE! I have never done that ever.

Also, a book I worked on is shortlisted for a fancy award. I am really excited and would like to email the author to congratulate him but, hey: baby steps. Today: eating in the lunch room. Tomorrow: who the heck knows.


----------



## ktbare

I made myself look nice and I feel good about myself . And it hasn't happened yet, but my dad is visiting me today .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

It's Friday! :yay


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finally bought some toothpaste and a toothbrush.


----------



## sas111

Got my speakers set up so I can blast my music all throughout the house while my family is away. 

Also, my sister left for Vancouver today. I needed to get away from her for awhile.

This shall be a great weekend, now if only I could ring up a ef mate, that would be fantastic, hah.


----------



## samuel89

My mom come to see me today!!! In the pass, i will always feel anger, hate to her because of how she treat me in the pass, today, yes today i have removed all anger ,hate i feel really happy and replace with love, thank god.I hope all you guy the best too <3


----------



## Alchemist

I opened my eyes little more today.


----------



## Innamorata

I got my hair cut.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

My sister cut my hair and shaved my beard...and then we went out for dinner...at an actual sit-down-and-order restaurant. I can't recall the last time I did that. Luckily it was practically empty.


----------



## odd_one_out

Visited my parents after months and they were well and still looked it - a paucity of wrinkles and grey - and financially secure, with further prospects. I showed my father how to use his white charcoal. I didn't get teased by family much - just called toffee head because my hair's getting long - but that was outweighed by my mother commenting it felt very good quality and again admiring the natural reddish tints, wondering where I inherited them. They then gave me a cheque for £2000! It relieves me of a lot of my disability acquired debt.


----------



## Lasair

I convinced my mum I paid only E20 for the shoes I bought....they were E70


----------



## Eia Au

talked with my mother in law. She is so positive and talking with her keeps my mind right.


----------



## Syndacus

I deleted my ex-gf's pictures, destroyed anything that reminded me of her...one step closer to closing the book...


----------



## JenN2791

Accepted a job offer


----------



## ratbag

hung out with an old friend. She realizes I'm a hermit, but doesn't seem to mind too much.


----------



## rdrr

got out of my apt finally to go ride my bike, for 4 miles, although really windy out, and I think I got sand in my mouth.


----------



## Gorillaz

Today is just one of those days...
Got all pumped and ready to go all out. Signing up for a few uni clubs.
Got 3 invites for tonight.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Today I've been getting a little stuff done, better than nothing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got some homework done. The result? An aching back, but less to do tomorrow right.


----------



## tropic

Had a good time with someone I never thought I could be friends with ever again.


----------



## Gorillaz

Solid night in with friends.


----------



## bluepelican

Started an improv comedy class.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Went to a dance and got asked to dance every slow song.


----------



## complex

Well mostly good... I went out with a "friend" it was interesting and way better than staying home.


----------



## Ballerina

YEAST INFECTION FREE.


----------



## Rossy

Day closer to getting my Subaru.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

FINALLY seeing Dream Theater!
It's been too long


----------



## Innamorata

Bought a hat and scarf.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I saw a baby seal up close in the lineup today. He hung around for a wee while too, twas cool.


----------



## danabeaton

I got to hang out with my brother.


----------



## olesilentone

Scored some points in rec league game off of some good passes.


----------



## trendyfool

This is a bit vague but...okay, so I haven't left the house since three days ago. That's bad, obviously. But somehow it's been making me realize how far I've come. Because a year ago, this was normal for me, and now it's not. Now I go somewhere pretty much every day, so me not leaving the house for three days like this is not normal for me anymore. Somehow...this makes me realize I'm too hard on myself...I never give myself credit for the progress I make, and I should.


----------



## sas111

I shopped at COSTCO by myself without going insane. :boogie


----------



## laura024

Got highlights in my hair at a salon even though it took 3 hours.


----------



## Neutrino

The Walking Dead season two premiere ^_^ 

Third post I've mentioned that in... I should stop.


----------



## AussiePea

okcancel said:


> The Walking Dead season two premiere ^_^
> 
> Third post I've mentioned that in... I should stop.


I want to seeeeeeeeeeee. Need to wait to get home ;(


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

okcancel said:


> The Walking Dead season two premiere ^_^
> 
> Third post I've mentioned that in... I should stop.


Nice, the comics were boss.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

There was food available right after church.


----------



## Alchemist

trendyfool said:


> This is a bit vague but...okay, so I haven't left the house since three days ago. That's bad, obviously. But somehow it's been making me realize how far I've come. Because a year ago, this was normal for me, and now it's not. Now I go somewhere pretty much every day, so me not leaving the house for three days like this is not normal for me anymore. Somehow...this makes me realize I'm too hard on myself...I never give myself credit for the progress I make, and I should.


Yes, and this is very important. Congratulate your self for the progress you make, this makes even more progress.

I went jogging on the hill above my town. I climbed very high. It was very beautiful.


----------



## odd_one_out

I got through my appointment better than any I can remember. I attribute it to this place for irritating me to the point my anxiety andrenaline switched to a more useful fight mode.


----------



## caflme

odd_one_out said:


> I got through my appointment better than any I can remember. I attribute it to this place for irritating me to the point my anxiety andrenaline switched to a more useful fight mode.


^:yes


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I saw Dream Theater yesterday.

My life will forever be different


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finally got to change my relationship status on facebook.


----------



## Innamorata

I made an emergency appointment for the dentist's tomorrow.


----------



## rgrwng

i had a pork sandwich on rye for lunch. i have never had rye bread before, and the sandwich made it really good to eat.


----------



## kaminagi

I got an interview tomorrow! but I'm extremely nervous. I'm gonna push myself to do it but soo scared!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I'm about to go to sleep... Sleep is always good.


----------



## meganmila

Innamorata said:


> I made an emergency appointment for the dentist's tomorrow.


You got your wisdom teeth there? I think I may have problems.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I (somewhat) finished my plot outline for NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Omgblood

Learned today that my car can play CDs LOL... No more have to listening to the radio!!!!!
Yesterday for the first time in about a year I had 'smooth' conversation. Like I was actually talking without thinking, feeling apprehended or hesitant. The words came out so smoothly and my responses were un-awkward and open ended. I was thinking afterwords wow this must be an idea of what its like to not have to SAD.


----------



## Ballerina

I borrowed the sufficient books and am going staaaaaaaaaaar-gazing tonight.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Well, that felt pretty good tonight. :blank


----------



## Alchemist

Had a business meeting that went well. There was almost no SA


----------



## Neutrino

Ate chocolate this morning  
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ratbag

I got a job! I wasn't supposed to be called until Friday, but they called me today. They must have had some horrible interviewees.


----------



## crsohr

Estelle said:


> I got a job! I wasn't supposed to be called until Friday, but they called me today. They must have had some horrible interviewees.


Or perhaps you were a lot better than you thought and they liked you. Well done! Is it your first job?

I had the day off. Also I received a call that these awesome Black sneakers I wanted were back in stock. They look like converse but better. So I can pick them up from the store tomorrow.


----------



## ratbag

crsohr said:


> Or perhaps you were a lot better than you thought and they liked you. Well done! Is it your first job?


The guy actually commented on how shy I was, and I was applying for a cashier job which will be my very first.


----------



## LynnNBoys

I went to exercise class this morning and felt great. Had an hour of sweat and happiness.


----------



## origami potato

I went to the doctor today (for the first time in years!) and managed to bring up my depression & anxiety with him. He prescribed me with Celexa to start out with. I hope it helps.


----------



## Ballerina

I can't wait to have a roommate in a few weeks. My quips will no longer go to waste.

I feel bad for them already.







Maybe I could intersperse it with social commentary.

No.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I booked a flight to somewhere nice


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finally bought a new lamp. Now I'll write in my journal.


----------



## Alchemist

My father had health problems and I drove him to ER. I just left hospital a month ago with diagnosis of diabetes type 1. I really panicked, I imagened the worse scenario for my dad. At the end, everything went well and we are home. 

Thank, god!


----------



## Innamorata

I spent too much money in town, but it was all stuff that I needed, and I have some nice things to use now.


----------



## Stilla

I made brownies.

I also can't stop smiling.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I bought that cute dress I saw yesterday.


----------



## millenniumman75

I had four people compliment me this week - darn near brought me to tears.


----------



## papaSmurf

Estelle said:


> I got a job!


Yaaaaay! Enjoy having money.


----------



## Alchemist

I went to concert last night and it was great. No alcohol, but I felt good.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I was offered a benzodiazepine prescription today and I turned it down.

I wouldn't have done that a year or two ago : )


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I'm about to go to sleep. <3 sleep.


----------



## Alchemist

I finally got money from project I worked for. Honestly, I didn´t even expect it. 

Thank, God!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I have a ton of work to do! Three essays, upcoming tests and quizzes, and five chapters to read. I'm going to get it all done over the weekend.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I just finished typing up 2 of 3 essays! Woot! 1 more to go, hehe!


----------



## Ape in space

A homeless woman said "Thanks, sweetie pie" (or something like that) when I gave her change. :yay


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I ate some lasagna.


----------



## lesty2

I got treated out for brunch and actually enjoyed conversing with 2 new people.


----------



## cherrycola

Re-reading the nice letter I got in the mail the other day


----------



## alte

Worked 91 hours this week and I am still mostly ok.


----------



## trendyfool

I went to a show.


----------



## Lasair

alte said:


> Worked 91 hours this week and I am still mostly ok.


Do not do that too often - I used to do 80hours and it was hell


----------



## Lasair

I woke up this morning and could breath through my nose


----------



## Alchemist

I took my car to mechanic then went shoping with my brother. Life is great!


----------



## Dying note

I drove on the expressway for the first time today.


----------



## 0lly

I got a lot of work done today. 

Also, I joined the gym. I've been meaning to do it for weeks but (this sounds very silly) I was was nervous about walking into the reception area and talking to the secretary-type-person about membership. But I did it and it was fine.


----------



## BobtheBest

Found money on the ground today! Woot woot!


----------



## alte

jhanniffy said:


> Do not do that too often - I used to do 80hours and it was hell


It is hell. This week is going to be so much lighter for me though, I don't know what to do with the free time.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I was assertive with my boss.


Keep that pimp hand strong!


----------



## Christina123

Was not afraid of the waitress.


----------



## steelmyhead

I feel like I'm making some progress at work.


----------



## alte

Sent some money to my parents. I have wanted to do this for a long time.


----------



## adopie

I did a presentation today in front of the class and my teacher LOVED it <3. She said I did a really good job and she didn't say that to anyone else. I feel so relieved... I think she liked it because I didn't prepare an outline or read the slides. I just spoke like I was talking to myself... haha


----------



## leonardess

I should have put my other post here. I went to the workout room at my complex and didn't run away when two other people showed up. woot me.


----------



## melissa75

leonardess said:


> I should have put my other post here. I went to the workout room at my complex and didn't run away when two other people showed up. woot me.


I have been trying to find this thread for 10 minutes now! But, anyway, that's great...good job . Wish I could say the same.

I started my first day of work back at...my old job. Everyone was very welcoming, and the anxiety disappeared within a few hours. I actually settled in quicker than I expected and feel pretty good about it .


----------



## leonardess

^ excellent! now you may buy me pretty things. I hear FedEx is putting more people on.


good for you - it can't have been easy, but sounds like you're well thought of there!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Another person defected from my gym, but I've sort of gotten to the point where I'm accepting that I can't control what others do, and yeah, we've lost some people, but we'll be fine. And it's nice to actually have room to work out!


----------



## CitizenErased

I haven't drank in 2 weeks and for the first time in a while I woke up without a nervous somethings wrong feeling in my stomach !


----------



## crsohr

I received my replacement earbuds from Hong Kong in the mail today! Took 3 weeks to get here but finally I can listen to my ipod comfortably. I can now choose between small, medium and large buds. I've been using an XL in one ear and S in the other for too long. These fit so much better and the sound seems bassier so I'm happy.


----------



## Alchemist

I went shopping and found a perfect jacket, just the way I imagened it and under the price I wanted it.


----------



## Innamorata

My webcam is working, I didn't waste money buying it.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Finally made it home after really not being in the mood to even be around people, much less talk to them. And the fact that this doesn't happen too often either.


----------



## Gorillaz

won 12 bucks from lotto today  nearly a free pitcher for tonight.


----------



## laura024

Took a lovely long nap.


----------



## Ras2248

I had a good day today. I feel like I made some significant strides with my social anxiety, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Gorillaz

Fun night at the bar. Made friends with the bartender and got free shots : D


----------



## trendyfool

Gorillaz said:


> Fun night at the bar. Made friends with the bartender and got free shots : D


yes.


----------



## trendyfool

well, I had coffee with a friend, and I bought 1Q84  also, I went to a volunteer meeting even though I didn't feel like it, and had a decent conversation with someone on the way home about fantasy books, hee.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ktbare said:


> I made myself look nice and I feel good about myself . And it hasn't happened yet, but my dad is visiting me today .


A visit from Dad is always nice


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Transformed the old house today into something nice. I have done a bit of work with it, I am surprised to see it how it is. Hopefully my parents can get renters in soon.


----------



## Lasair

I went to the gym this morning, went to basketball last night....I'm going to keep this get fitter thing up now as the last three weeks of it went really well


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Made plans for an old friend to come over


----------



## Alchemist

I went shopping again and found very good and cheap clothes. I feel lucky


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Got my hair braided for the first time ever.


----------



## trendyfool

I read a poem in front of my class.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I managed to barter a really good price on a display gorilla suit.


----------



## lesty2

I think I got a new friend :O


----------



## Cat House

I learned something valuable about myself, my life and my friend while we had an argument today. It gave me insight I wouldn't have had otherwise.


----------



## Dreamscape

I was focused enough to write an essay in a little over an hour and I was pleased with it, I usually spend 3-4 hours+ on one like that.


----------



## barczyl

Friends wanting to actually hang out with me prior to leaving, having conversations with people I don't know.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I talked to people for about an hour today.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Today was a better day than some thus far at this place of work. Conversely, I really can't wait to get a solitary job.


----------



## candiedsky

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I was assertive with my boss.
> 
> Keep that pimp hand strong!


:lol


----------



## ChiefHuggingBear

I had a conversation with one of my coworkers after work today and I felt comfortable around her. She seemed like she really wanted to get to know me.


----------



## Alchemist

My friends invited me to go out with them on Saturday night. I can´t wait.


----------



## 0lly

I went to the gym.


----------



## barczyl

This girl I met online is talking to me more frequently and seems to confide in me. I respect her for who she is, and she is glad I do.

A friend of mine wants to go for sushi and hang out for the day.


----------



## Innamorata

Cleaned the fridge.


----------



## laura024

I got the last spot in counseling psychology. I thought for sure this morning when I saw 2 spots left that it was a lost cause.


----------



## Alchemist

I went to a bar and met some people i barely know. I set with them and talked for 2 hours. I wouldn´t do that before.


----------



## cpuzManiac

had lunch with a girl today at the school cafe. shes an acquittance and we've talked a little bit before. this is kinda like a breakthrough me as i usually have too much anxiety to even have lunch with my friends.

i was nervous the whole time but managed to keep cool and just let the conversation flow.


----------



## kev

I got an email from a client that appeared rude. But I made the call back and the guy was actually very friendly. It was just a misunderstanding.

Made several phone calls today (I hate talking on the phone)


----------



## EmptyRoom

I had a very tasty sandwich today


----------



## roses6

I slept early in the evening and woke up really early in the morning. Got full rest after a very long time. I love waking up super early/staying up late into the night when I can just sit and enjoy the silence.


----------



## Neutrino

Had an okay job interview... Well, at least it wasn't a total fail :3

I need this job, dammit!


----------



## JS13

I was walking just listening to some soothing jazz during my stressful time. Out of nowhere I saw some fireworks. It made me smile for about about 30 seconds or so. Gotta love the random moments in life.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I finished carving the pumpkin.


----------



## Alchemist

I went to a dentist and everything will be OK with my tooth. Just need to take some antibiotics. Thank god, no drilling


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Argued up a crappy exam mark ;o)


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I bought a new iPod.


----------



## Stilla

My friend says she's thinking of visiting around my birthday :yay


----------



## Christina123

Listened to the need of my body.


----------



## Alchemist

I went out with my friend to some new places. I was OK without alcohol, almost no SA. I told my friend that I liked few girls in the club. I never talk about it. Maybe I wil approach one of them next time.


----------



## Alex925

I had a very good day at my new job. I just started it this week.


----------



## EmptyRoom

My chocolate wasn't stolen, oh sweet sweet chocolate...


----------



## huh

Umm...I didn't get hit by a bus.

Sorry, I got nothing...


----------



## Eraque

My family members who moved out took the only muffin pan along with them, and I didn't know so I spent a couple hours making a huge batch of pumpkin muffins. I put them in long pans though, and the pumpkin loaf/cake turned out alright and yummy.


----------



## JenN2791

Got all my filming done today for my news cast!


----------



## MindOverMood

Got a haircut


----------



## sas111

Just had sex. I called & got what I wanted. 
Dawm, i'm so out of it. 

Errrrmmmmmmmm, it was **** though. Hey, I asked for it. aaaaauuuuuhj. Yeah.........Im'a just pretend that didn't happen. :afr :teeth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Fantas Eyes said:


> I finished carving the pumpkin.


That's what I'm going to do this weekend. :yes

Vodka! /end of.


----------



## Citrine

Went out for a little bit with some friends. Supposedly it's gonna become an every friday thing now I guess. That's good though, I need it. As long as I establish a good solid circle of friends I'd be good for a while.


----------



## Alchemist

Tonight I was out of my town. We visited few clubs. I was surprised ho many pretty girls comes there. Ideal pace for approach since I don´t know people there. Soon, I will get the courage to do it. Maybe...


----------



## saara

I finally got a metronome & touched the piano for the first time in two weeks. :yes


----------



## Cat House

My hair looked awesome today.


----------



## JenN2791

Got quite a bit of work done once again. Now time to cram out homework


----------



## thewall

i...i felt good about myself today


----------



## mondayeyes

Went to the movies alone for the first time and had a great afternoon


----------



## Fantas Eyes

He bought me the Def Leppard CD. :mushy


----------



## Kennnie

i didnt relaspe.


----------



## alte

I work with some amazing people. I wish I was more like them.


----------



## TenYears

Got to see my baby last night, I'll be thinking about her all day  Got caught up on sleep. Work is done for the week. Getting ready to watch the Jacksonville/Houston game. Going to call my kids later, maybe see them, watch the game with them.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Dressed up like a gorilla last night and cut a rug on the dancefloor & got a couple of girls numbers.

Surf was sweet this morning too 


Ch ch ch ch changes..


----------



## cassandraobrero

I attended mass today and deeply prayed for someone's happiness, that someone who left me.


----------



## alte

I have worked for 14 days straight and now have one more night to go! Light .. tunnel.


----------



## Lasair

seen my best friend today and we cooked, muffins and brownies - I am more than half way through my first assignment for this college term


----------



## Hello22

Today is the day i realised to stop being a doormat for people who think its okay to be a friend whenever it suits them. 

No more of that, thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## 0lly

Today I became the master of calculus. (By which I mean I got a rather devious maths problem correct).


----------



## trendyfool

I got a haircut and new shoes.


----------



## Gorillaz

I got complimented several times today. Including I'm 'hilarious and fun to be around'. I'm getting out of comfort zone with people now days alot quicker than I use to : )


----------



## melissa75

^thats great!! 



I joined a gym...a big gym near my work. I'm so not a fan of these places, but I need to get out, and I need to exercise. I plan to do this tomorrow. Really hope I follow through.


----------



## czersalad19

Ordered 2 pizza hut pizzas with stuffed cheeze crusts Yum!
Supreme $ Hawaiin


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I ate a piece of pie.


----------



## matty

I played a really good game of soccer. My fitness has picked up so much in the past month. 

I went to see my favorite band play tonight. Last minute decision and went alone. Had so much fun.


----------



## millenniumman75

matty said:


> I played a really good game of soccer. My fitness has picked up so much in the past month.
> 
> I went to see my favorite band play tonight. Last minute decision and went alone. Had so much fun.


Awesome!


----------



## alte

alte said:


> I have worked for 14 days straight and now have one more night to go! Light .. tunnel.


Done! 161 hours of work in the last 2 weeks. 91, week 1 and 70 week 2. I have this strange desire to work more and more hours and see how much I can tolerate.


----------



## Innamorata

I found all the episodes of Dirty Sexy Things on 4od. Thought I'd missed out on seeing it. Watching it now


----------



## alte

Innamorata said:


> I found all the episodes of Dirty Sexy Things on 4od. Thought I'd missed out on seeing it. Watching it now


Is this 4od service free? And can you watch movies on it?:huh


----------



## Innamorata

It's free for tv programmes, but I think you have to pay for films.


----------



## alte

oh okay, I was wanting to watch Superbad but guess it won't work. Thanks, have fun watching the shows.


----------



## Lasair

I went for a drive, got lost but didn't panic


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Training at my friend's gym on the other side of the country for a week, and it's going really well. I feel so surprisingly low anxiety cuz my friend's so chill and the people at her gym are so nice. Also getting lots of studying done. Yay ;o)


----------



## JenN2791

Overall had a nice day really lol


----------



## Tugwahquah

My daughters birthday party was a big hit and shes happy, so i am happy.
The mess can wait till tomorrow


----------



## steelmyhead

I bought a new jacket today. It's like three jackets in one! I think I'll wear it to bed.


----------



## Cat House

I made the most perfect chocolate cake and frosting from scratch. It was delicious.


----------



## AussiePea

I have her, every day.


----------



## Neutrino

Snuggie made light from the static. Wow! Awesome! 

Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Alchemist

I´m not sure bis this good, but i think it could be. I went to print something from my e-mail in internet bar and equipment wasn´t functioning the best. I had to call the girl working there to help me 10 times. It´s not her fault that computers aren´t working, but it´s not mine either. At the end I had to pay very small amount of money, but I had only 50 Euros, so she had to give me all her change from her register. I usually hate people behaving like that, but I don´t feel guilty anymore about that. I went trough that at my work million of times.


----------



## SweetPinkDreams

I started taking my medication to start fighting with social anxiety today. Wooo!


----------



## Cynical

Its mah birthday


----------



## confinedbyanxiety

Someone called me a "young lady" today and it made my day (My SAD is that I think everyone thinks I look really old) It sounds little I know.. but for me it is something great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abfootball75

Found this website yesterday. Reading all these forums during break at work helps with my work SA. Feeling better than usual.


----------



## youresoquiet

Well, i went to the dmv today to get a new license.The lady training the person helping me asked, "how many states have you held a license in?" I told her 3 in the last 4 years, she got a little interested in me and asked why so many? I was feeling a little more social today, so we got in a long conversation about why Ive moved so much. After the trainee finished up processing me she handed me a number and told me to have a seat and wait to be called by someone else to take my picture. The woman i had been chatting with smiled at me and said NO, she doesnt have to wait i will take her picture right now! It felt so good to make a connection with someone and then get a little special treatment!


----------



## Alchemist

I got up early this morning, so I will fall asleep easy tonight. I feel so relaxed before bed. Tomorow I travel to my uncle.


----------



## 0lly

I got a new coat. (But its leather so now I'm worried I look too much like a biker)


----------



## Cat House

I met a friend for lunch and I hadn't seen him in about 6 months.


----------



## crsohr

My neighbor just brought me some food over, beef and it's so tender that it's falling off the bone. It's so good. I hope I thanked her enough because I am grateful. This isn't the first time she's brought food over either, she's a really nice woman.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I started swimming again.


----------



## lonelywoman

My day was extremely succesful. I spent pretty much all day outside, i had an appointment with my therapist, Ive spent all afternoon at the university by myself studying and whats more important, I had to do a speech today in front of a group which i did good and thats quiet unbelievable considering my condition only 1 year ago and the embarassing event that hapened 2 years ago when i had to do a speech.
Im advancing so much


----------



## Alchemist

Just came home from my uncle´s. It wasn´t to stressful.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I JUST SAW CONAN'S BLIMP OUTSIDE MY HOUSE
HAPPIEST DAY EVER
:yay


----------



## offbyone

Got a new jacket. Talked to some people while getting it and got complimented on my weight and had an extended conversation with a stranger.

Didn't stop me from doubting myself on the drive home but good things besides that!


----------



## Neutrino

Wore a dress to school and wasn't too self conscious in it  I felt a little fancy, but it was fuuun.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Wound up having a nice, short conversation with a lady from another company who I always felt was put off by me. Go me!


----------



## lostinthemind

:clapI got out of bed and faced the world.


----------



## cpuzManiac

had lunch at the school cafe with someone i went to elementary school with.

shes actually my neighbor and lives across the street from me, and has so for the last 15 years. but this is the first time i've actually really talked to her.

i was a bit anxious but overall i was ok and sorta able to engage in the conversation.


----------



## Perkins

- This guy I always thought was cute, a classmate in one of my classes, smiled at me when we made eye-contact and then briefly turned away. His smile made _me _smile to the point where over a minute later I was still smiling that I had to excuse myself.

- Got a lot of work done on 4 hours of sleep.

- Exercised!


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

Sat with a friend and contemplated life, as he made musical love to a piano.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I studied for my permit test.


----------



## baseballdude

Tonight, I had a very pleasant conversation with a girl I find very attractive .


----------



## trendyfool

Gorillaz said:


> I got complimented several times today. Including I'm 'hilarious and fun to be around'. I'm getting out of comfort zone with people now days alot quicker than I use to : )


oh man! that's awesome. good job


----------



## trendyfool

I bonded with a girl at a protest. Also, I ate a lot of pizza.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Received a work bonus today. It's nice to be appreciated


----------



## MindOverMood

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Received a work bonus today. It's nice to be appreciated


Gonna share some with me?


----------



## Innamorata

My support worker told me that her and her colleagues had been talking about the last planning meeting we'd had, and how confident I'd been. Her colleague was apparently shocked that I had SA. My support worker said I was much more confident in that situation then she would have been if she was me, and that she was very proud of me.


----------



## 0lly

I seem to be getting on well with two out of my three flatmates. We spent most of last night sitting in my room talking and playing Xbox and Playstation (and b*tching about the third flatmate who we all dislike lol). But I think I'm falling slightly in love one of them :roll


----------



## BobtheBest

I was supposed to do a history presentation today. But my history teacher cancelled class! Woot woot! :banana


----------



## sweetD

I moved on. Got bad news the other day. Going to make another plan. It'll all work out one way or another, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Lasair

I made muffins, soda bread and soup today


----------



## LynnNBoys

gilt said:


> A very good day today. Great progress at work....and electricity is back on!


Way to go with work!

Yay for electricity! We got our power back today! I get to sleep in my own bed tonight!


----------



## herz

I wasn't late to class. (considering I have been late to two classes this week, it is a good thing)


----------



## JAkDy

Finished my last exam for the year!!!!!!!! Officially completed first year of medicine.

Now to go get wasted  :yay
Followed by 15 weeks of holidays :yay


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

MindOverMood said:


> Gonna share some with me?


heheheh :b


----------



## EmptyRoom

I get to volunteer tomorrow at a children's museum.

The interview and tour wasn't too bad, though I wish I was more sociable instead of nodding my head a lot and remaining silent.


----------



## Hallelujah

There was a big cake when I back home


----------



## offbyone

Was able to save a lot of the important stuff off of a failed hard drive. Warranty is going through so I should get a replacement too.


----------



## Lasair

Someone said I looked pretty - and she didn't have to, it was nice!


----------



## 0lly

I, quite deviously, outmanoeuvred the ticket inspector on a Virgin Pendolino train, and as such avoided getting fined for not having a ticket (it was pre-booked tickets only you see).


----------



## laura024

Graded 35 papers and am now filling out internship/job apps.


----------



## cassandraobrero

i ate my fave chicken, bonchon chicken spicy wings! Loads of it!


----------



## Alchemist

I have some benzos. I´ll use them in hard situations-on job interviews and some date I hope... I was diagnosed with diabetes type 1 and since then my general anxiety increased. Big setback, I will first time try benzos to pull out from this setback. Maybe it´s no good, but I just need something, diabetes-fact is very stressful for me.


----------



## Kennnie

i ate sweet corn.


----------



## trendyfool

I wrote poems about fall.

I love this line from a poem: "Death is just like life. Only it's fascinating, like a knife."


----------



## mike285

I got a lot of sleep and feel great.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Oh, not much..


: D


----------



## Lasair

I didn't do well on my driving test mock but I didn't let it get me down


----------



## 0lly

I got hugged. Curious.


----------



## Gorillaz

huh...just realized, I had a girl over for a few hours tonight alone and I wasn't anxious or weird. Not a big deal cause shes a friend and we mainly studied ... but it's something. Baby steps..


----------



## penguin runner

I got a message from a class mate asking to go for a run tomorrow. Apparently I'm now the running guy. I like that.


----------



## MindOverMood

Jacuzzi Boys video for their song Glazin' made my day:lol(NSFW)


----------



## cassandraobrero

I woke up feeling light and happy without even psyching myself to be happy today. Feelings that I have not felt in a long time. As if it just came out naturally.


----------



## JenN2791

came to (almost) full realization what I need to improve about myself.


----------



## PDXRyan

Felt questionable today but went over to my aunts house for dinner with a bunch of relatives and felt 'normal' and generally well after a bit which has carried on through the evening. The sun was out this fine fall afternoon in the Pacific Northwest, which is always a bonus in this part of the country.


----------



## Alchemist

I feel so calm and peaceful. Life is great...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Female moderators!?

Rawr!!:whip

Welcome to the 21st century..


----------



## sweetD

I actually did some work


----------



## gilt

Forgot to take my pills. Not a good thing overall, but I always feel more energetic on the days that I miss (like today).


----------



## Sanctus

Won 4 video game for free
King Arthur fallen champions
Fort zombie
Pirates of the Black cove
Penumbra black plague


----------



## Marlon

There is a kid in my class who I partner up with for tests, but we never talk besides getting through the test. Both times we have partnered up we have scored an A+ and a B+. He usually sits behind me, but today he chose to sit next to me, and we had somewhat of a conversation (if that's what you want to call it). It seems I have made my first "acquaintance" in college...


----------



## trendyfool

I didn't die...and I went to school. The good thing about today is that as bad as I feel about things right now I would be feeling even worse if I had avoided things today.


----------



## secreta

I bought some nice clothes.


----------



## trendyfool

My friend messaged my on fbook: "Hey!
noooooo, I just missed you.
It's been a while since we talked, just wanted to let you know you're in my thoughts. "

and I'm going to hang out with someone I knew in high school. So evidently I'm not completely forgotten.


----------



## Miss Meggie

When I got to work today, my boss asked if I would mind calling all of the coffee shops and gourmet grocery shops that we sell granola retail to to see if they had orders for the week. (I work in a bakery and make about 300 pounds of granola each week; it's ordered by about a dozen different locations in our area.) She usually calls all of our retail buyers to get their orders but she was really busy today with a huge project. I knew I couldn't say, "Sorry Amanda, I get too nervous making phone calls to people I don't know." So I said I wouldn't mind. 
And I did it! I called all of them and took all of their orders! I've been doing really well overcoming my anxiety for over a year now, but I still feel proud of myself when it's something big like this!


----------



## matty

Gave the girl I like from soccer a ride there. Went incredibly well, we talked the who way, have a lot in common and she wants to hang out outside of soccer. Why didn't I do something months ago. 

Also won 9-0, and got some very unexpected complements on my game play


----------



## Neutrino

Got a 60 on a math test I thought I had failed ^_^ and pretty sure I aced the chemistry test.


----------



## trendyfool

I did a group presentation I was freaking out about. This girl I'm sorta friends with was like "you did a great job! I'm glad you came, it wouldn't have been the same without you."


----------



## Wolves In Suits

Probably not a very good one, but- I bought something today for myself (jewelry) and it made me really happy just looking at it as it is quite beautiful.


----------



## Alchemist

Fixed my computer by my self today!


----------



## Innamorata

The whole day was good.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I gave a 7 minute oral speech in my communications class
I flubbed a bit, but I'm glad it's over with


----------



## Miss Meggie

I'm home from work before 3am!


----------



## steelmyhead

I moved the thermostat up 2 degrees. It was too ****ing cold in here.


----------



## trendyfool

I talked to my anthro teacher even though I was incredibly nervous about it. And we worked out an agreement, so it looks like I won't fail the class after all. I'm grateful for that.

Also, I finally worked out. Uhh, and I had a conversation with this boy at school.


----------



## Rossy

Spoke to/met a nice young lady around 30 mins ago,Asking how she was getting on really went down well


----------



## steelmyhead

I got all my shopping done today because it was a holiday. The weather was great too. Real windy.


----------



## Citrine

Walked around town today. Never went by myself before (thought it would weird cause it's a small town and all), but I had extra time before class so went for it. Went through all the art shops. Twas....pleasant.


----------



## Jinxx

I managed to have a decent conversation with a friend that I've been having issues communicating with without starting an argument. The fact that they actually replied to my messages is good too.


----------



## Floater

I found a love letter my old ex girlfriend wrote me in high school

reminded me that I was once long ago loved


----------



## nairam

I received a call from our HR Manager to assist her with the website that I am currently developing for the company, and I didn't get anxious at all. During my first month at work,I really dread answering phone calls. It even came to a point when I didn't answer a particular call even if I'm the nearest person in the phone. I felt terrible and ashamed when my officemate had to stand up just to get the phone beside me. Now i don't have issues with phone calls in the office after several times of doing it.


----------



## Nesa

I ate some yummy lasagna for dinner.


----------



## JenN2791

uh well i just woke up but i'll resort to yesterday lol:

Boyfriend went on a rambling about my SA and how/what is has affected..and that I need to fix. It was a good eye opener since I've been struggling to figure out what exactly is wrong w me. While some of the things he said was harsh (and he made a pt constantly saying he isn't looking to make me feel bad), it's what I needed. People who are often calm and nice w me never gets me anywhere as far as trying to motivate me goes...


----------



## Innamorata

Had a good conversation with my Mum about SA/HSP/SPD/AS.


----------



## sansd

I was able to sleep.


----------



## moveon

I finally bought this wireless thingy for my computer that i have been procrastinating about buying for a year.


----------



## Jinxx

My baby sister slept the whole time my parents were out so I didn't have to do anything.


----------



## steelmyhead

I went to the park just across the street where I live and walked around for a bit. Would have been nice to have someone with me, but it was nice nonetheless. I'd like to go back when there's more daylight.


----------



## matty

Went to the gym today and had a good workout. 
Weighed in at 200.8lb which is down 20lbs since about April and about 3 lbs away from my goal. (still a 4% off my body fat %)
Got asked to fill in for another soccer team. Looking forward to it. 
And have plans with a really nice girl later tonight.


----------



## JenN2791

Deleted/blocked most everyone I had on my Facebook. Keeping those who I get along with. Makes my life so much easier.


----------



## Neutrino

Spent about seven hours with a friend today and had such a good time  went shopping! Shooooes O_O


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

I made out 100 Christmas cards for a prison penpal project....feels good to bring light into someones life....


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Went out for coffee with a friend and despite the urge to overeat, I managed to calm myself and stick to the cashews I'd brought and a small coffee. Hoping for the day that going out with a friend is perfectly comfortable and I don't even have to worry about binging ;o)


----------



## melissa75

Well, it happened yesterday, but I went Christmas shopping at the mall yesterday. I really hate malls, but it wasn't crowded. I went overboard on my niece, but it was at least fun. 

Went running outside, too. Gonna try again today since the weather is so nice.


----------



## GodSaveMe

I was able to hv dinner outside with my family tonite without much anxiety and managed to hv some laugh & light chat over it.


----------



## offbyone

I just typed out a bunch of my issues and things that have been bothering me to bring to my psychiatrist when I go in a few weeks (couldn't get an appointment sooner and don't want to see someone new). 

Somewhat cathartic and makes me feel productive regarding my mental health, at least.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Just finished studying for a quiz tomorrow. The same stuff's going to be on the final. Is it just me or is it easier to concentrate on studying while taking a really good ****?...


----------



## Innamorata

Yesterday I went on a SA meet which was brilliant, then today I went to my reading group and then got home and my new JLS album had been delivered.


----------



## SweetPinkDreams

Went to apply for job in two places, talked to people without my mother or father in the room! Got accepted to one (starting tomorrow ) Talked on the phone without being scared and telling stupid things. It was a tiring day and i had to do so many social things in one day but I did all except couple silly things I did because of being anxious, still I'm proud of myself! :clap


----------



## Omgblood

Working out usually puts me in a good mood. I'm laughing, having positive thoughts, dancing and singing and jumping around the house.. Im alone when I do this of course


----------



## Boring Loser

I changed the batteries in my remote control.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Somebody has broken my month(ish) long streak of not having a single true happy smile. You's the best.


----------



## gilt

Saw the sunrise this morning


----------



## Neptunus

^ 

I have the whole place to myself tonight.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*I got to laugh ALOT with my mom today happy, happy joy, joy*


----------



## DontDoSadness

Someone from my spanish class talked to me for like 20 minutes after class and I sounded normal and felt relaxed the whole time.


----------



## sansd

Someone at a bus stop remembered me from a class I dropped after a few weeks three years ago. I guess that might be good? Certainly nothing better happened.


----------



## Boring Loser

My headache went away!


----------



## Insanityonthego

Flying to Panama today hell yess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  **** everything


----------



## Innamorata

Had a good doctor's appointment with my daughter, and then got another one for me tomorrow.


----------



## sansd

My instructor talked to me for probably something like 40 minutes after class. I think mostly just because he likes to talk, because I sucked at conversation as much as always (kept forgetting what my point was so I'd have to stop without making one), but it was still nice to have someone talking to me. And I feel better about something I'd been afraid might have irritated him.


----------



## herz

My professor complimented my research paper; she said it was well-organized and that she looks forward to reading my final draft. She even said I may have a possible senior thesis underway with some information I included in my paper. I'm only a freshman so I was like: a senior what?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Had several glasses of wine with workmates. =)


----------



## Neptunus

^ You have cool workmates! :yes


----------



## danberado

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale was in-stock at the local BevMo.


----------



## Lasair

Payed my rent and didn't go back to bed


----------



## Hello22

Thursday's payday, im ALWAYS happy on payday. im always happy when i have money,


----------



## Mds

I got up this morning. I find that to be getting harder and harder with each passing week.


----------



## khmerkid904

Any day above ground is a good day for me


----------



## Innamorata

The doctor is giving me a referral for diagnosis. Now I just have to wait.


----------



## Tristeza

Yes, I did it! Even being the nervous-wreck I was, I picked up my cell phone, called her, and had maybe my longest phone conversation ever. :clap


----------



## Citrine

Nothing bad happened. And I got a 100% on my bio quiz. That's about it.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Feeling pretty good right now. Still jobless but at least I am acing college... I got 2 B's and 5 A's on my mid-term report card. I'm gonna rip the finals to shreds--been studying like a madman. I swear though, Art Appreciation is a *****. It is still by far the hardest ******* class I have ever taken in my life. I don't know how I managed to get an A in there.


----------



## laura024

Successfully made phone calls for a research project's data collection procedure.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I got home from work before 2am!


----------



## GONZOGR8

I had a conversation with a beautiful woman and I actually sounded normal, Not all that jumbled mess in my head as to what to say, wait was what i just said stupid?


----------



## DontDoSadness

My spanish professor talked to me as we walked to class and she said that I am really good at spanish. I didn't expect her to say that and it made me feel better.


----------



## notna

It happened last night.
No one else seems to care, I was shocked however!

I'm ARCHERSBLUE.


----------



## RockIt

I thought it wasn't going to be a great day, but then I found my favorite sweater! What more could I ask for?


----------



## LynnNBoys

Someone gave me the nicest compliment! I couldn't stop smiling the rest of the day!


----------



## laura024

I discovered how wonderful a heated blanket is.


----------



## Citrine

laura024 said:


> I discovered how wonderful a heated blanket is.


I would never be able to get out of bed if I had one of those.

Recieved free dinner today. Was also served chocolate cake, which was essential a chunk of fudge in my opinion....SUPA yummy


----------



## sammichiaki123

I faced up to some of my fears


----------



## Neutrino

Anton said:


> It happened last night.
> No one else seems to care, I was shocked however!
> 
> I'm ARCHERSBLUE.


That's so awesome!!!


----------



## albalilian

I felt like complete rubbish yesterday after getting home from seeing my best friend, because I felt very alone without her in my dorm. But this morning some people from my dorm asked me if I wanted to go watch a movie with them! Yay! I was overreacting yesterday, I think.


----------



## nairam

I was given a rosary that was bought in Rome.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Long, boring work day ended up with one of the most fun times I've had with someone on my computer. :yay


----------



## Joe H

Went to a meal with friends, I didn't say more than two words but I still went.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

HAHA.... I'm feeling pretty damn good right now. I just finished my ENG 3 page report, that's an A in the bag. And a 1.5 page report for Voice and Speech Improvement. I just got back from checking the mail box to find that my college sent me a refund check and another check from my credit card company. Wow.. what a day.

I've also been studying like everyday for the finals. I am seriously going to ace the finals.


----------



## Dying note

DontDoSadness said:


> My spanish professor talked to me as we walked to class and she said that I am really good at spanish. I didn't expect her to say that and it made me feel better.


Hey, good for you  That's awesome and good luck with your class.

Today I actually began work on my last painting. I'd put it off for weeks since I had to leave town, but it's almost done and I'm beginning to love it. This will be a good enough ending.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Dying note said:


> Hey, good for you  That's awesome and good luck with your class.
> 
> Today I actually began work on my last painting. I'd put it off for weeks since I had to leave town, but it's almost done and I'm beginning to love it. This will be a good enough ending.


Hey, so what kind of painting are ya working on?


----------



## Dying note

Michio said:


> Hey, so what kind of painting are ya working on?


It's something related to a topic I used to write about regarding identity. An abstract type of thing involving an eye, broken shards, dark vines and lots of red...lol Thanks for asking, Michio


----------



## Toad Licker

Football is on. :yay


----------



## BovidaeSixteen

I noticed the beautiful clouds in the sky this evening while taking a brisk walk


----------



## JenN2791

Deactivated my Facebook. Needed that.


----------



## Dying note

Another successful day of painting. One more step and it'll be done.


----------



## pandaluvur15

I talked to my mom today, really talked to her and I felt like she actually understood me for the the first time in many years


----------



## TabulaRasa

I finally rid the bathtub of the pink mold that's been growing for months. Also did the laundry, and sorta cleaned the kitchen. Learned how to use mind mapping software so I can sort out my thoughts better, maybe use it as a tool later to help me recall things to say during conversations.


----------



## Boring Loser

I have a friend. She called me today. I had not heard from her for a long time until today. We talked for a while and she invited me to come shopping with her today. I had to turn it down because i have a doctor's appointment today. But she said we can probably go tomorrow or wednesday. Or some time soon. She really cares and wants to help me out and help me improve. It's just that i don't get a chance to see her very often so we haven't done much together yet.


----------



## SweetPinkDreams

Finished 6th day at work without being fired or quitting.


----------



## crsohr

I went for a walk and got lost. I asked 2 different people for directions and they were both extremely helpful and it reassured me that decent human beings do still exist.


----------



## iBlaze

I actually got 8 hours of sleep


----------



## Neutrino

Got a bucket of cookie dough. For some reason I knew it was the cookie dough being delivered before I even asked my mom who was at the door. 

Sometimes I think I'm psychic.

Hmm other than that, this has been my first low day in a while.


----------



## Tugwahquah

My mom survived another mild stroke last night. 
She is back home from the hospital, and feeling back to her normal self.


----------



## Cashew

Had a nice night with my dad :yes


----------



## Citrine

Tugwahquah said:


> My mom survived another mild stroke last night.
> She is back home from the hospital, and feeling back to her normal self.


Glad your mom's alright 

Finished a big chunk of my homework today. Now I can relax during break.


----------



## matty

I got a nice compliment tonight.

I don't talk to anyone on this particular soccer team. They cause me anxiety and I just struggle. But tonight one of the girls gave me a compliment. Told me how good my shot is. Which was really nice because we barely say hello and goodbye. 

Also the goalkeeper was telling me to shoot more.


----------



## millenniumman75

matty said:


> I got a nice compliment tonight.
> 
> I don't talk to anyone on this particular soccer team. They cause me anxiety and I just struggle. But tonight one of the girls gave me a compliment. Told me how good my shot is. Which was really nice because we barely say hello and goodbye.
> 
> Also the goalkeeper was telling me to shoot more.


You go, boy! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Lmatic3030

My English teacher canceled class for today!


----------



## Double Indemnity

Tugwahquah said:


> My mom survived another mild stroke last night.
> She is back home from the hospital, and feeling back to her normal self.


I'm sorry to hear that, but glad she's ok and home from the hospital. My mom has had three strokes. They are very scary even if mild.


----------



## matty

millenniumman75 said:


> You go, boy! :boogie :boogie :boogie


I also have semi finals tonight for my other league. I am coming on strong at the right time. Amazing what some confidence does.


----------



## Marc1980

Just won a Competition On Twitter!
Won the new WWE12 game!
Woo hoo! I never win anything!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75

matty said:


> I also have semi finals tonight for my other league. I am coming on strong at the right time. Amazing what some confidence does.


Awesome work!!!!!! When you score a goal - think of us at SAS!


----------



## JenN2791

Just completed my portion of my group's powerpoint presentation. I've never put such effort into a powerpoint before until now LOL. But it was fun...


----------



## diamondheart89

SAS suddenly got a lot more interesting. :>


Oh, and I renewed my cpr stuff, but that's boring.


----------



## Dying note

Though I'm quite sick/feverish today, I finished recording my song. Finally reached 'perfect' and won't have to think about this one anymore...lol


----------



## JenN2791

Dying note said:


> Though I'm quite sick/feverish today, I finished recording my song. Finally reached 'perfect' and won't have to think about this one anymore...lol


Song?

You sing?


----------



## Dying note

JenN2791 said:


> Song?
> 
> You sing?


Yes  Not very well, but the piano drowns me out well enough anyway so it makes no difference, still a good day though...lol


----------



## Neutrino

Finally got an appointment with a counsellor today. 

December 7th, 1pm.


----------



## Dying note

okcancel said:


> Finally got an appointment with a counsellor today.
> 
> December 7th, 1pm.


That's great. I hope it goes well and good luck to you


----------



## Neutrino

Dying note said:


> That's great. I hope it goes well and good luck to you


Thank you


----------



## mike285

I've been feeling pretty good lately, and thinking about how I've grown since last year. I'm better at presentations, small talk, and initiating conversations. I feel a little less awkward and a bit more confident in general. It seems like each year that goes by, I slightly improve in different ways.


----------



## Gorillaz

Just acting alot more confidently lately. Held a conversation for the entire bus ride (1hour+) yesterday when I ran into an acquittance from high school. Thats a nice change from how I usually am.


----------



## Boring Loser

In just one hour today, I took a quick shower, got dressed, sent out some things in the mail, did a little shopping, washed the dishes, and took out the garbage. That's usually my whole day.


----------



## rulesxxx

i talked to the boy i like?


----------



## Neutrino

Got 100% on an essay  I'm gonna go brag to my parents now. yippeeeee


----------



## alte

yay, I may get 2 consecutive days off because of the kindness of my colleagues/seniors. Haven't had 2 straight days off in 6 weeks now.


----------



## Dying note

Contacted my therapist again and didn't decide to wait an entire 24hours to hear his response..lol (I'm always so nervous with these things, it's crazy)


----------



## Insanityonthego

My depression is gone because of God. give em a try guys


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Reached out to a kid who's been going off the tracks lately, and she's coming to meet me on Monday to get help with a resume. I plan to subtly push her back into school lol


----------



## Harcayz

I finally found out what was causing my best (and only) friend's anxiety, SAD, and now can work on helping him ^,^.


----------



## Witchcraft

I had a lovely afternoon drinking coffee, eating pain au chocolat and watching Sex and the City!


----------



## trendyfool

I got this text from a friend who I thought didn't want to be friends with me anymore because she wasn't replying to my texts:

"Hey, sorry I've been so distant lately. I've been really focused on school and my relationship lately and not much else, heh. Anyway, are you free to hang out this weekend? <3"

And that was such a huge relief.


----------



## trendyfool

Dying note said:


> Though I'm quite sick/feverish today, I finished recording my song. Finally reached 'perfect' and won't have to think about this one anymore...lol


That's awesome! I wanna hear!


----------



## SusanStorm

I haven't written anything here in a while.

Well,tonight I had a good time with my boyfriend.We watched tv and were silly.


----------



## arpeggiator

I did an excellent job with a presentation today. My team mates congratulated me for it


----------



## Lasair

Went to the wellness workshop and it went well - wish I stoke up more but I met some really nice people and then handed up my two essays (don't know if that is good or not though)


----------



## JAkDy

Got my exam results today: I SUCCEEDED FIRST YEAR MEDICINE, LIKE A BOSS!!!!


----------



## MindOverMood

Invisible_girl said:


> I haven't written anything here in a while.
> 
> Well,tonight I had a good time with my boyfriend.We watched tv and were silly.


It's been a while since the tallest girl on the forum has posted Hope you're doing fine


----------



## Neutrino

Got a 96% on my math unit assignment  big improvement from the 38% I got on the first unit and the 60% on the last one. Woot woot. 

Plus, what's up with me being more talkative lately? It's weird... And less afraid to ask people for help?! WTF! Hehe


----------



## Neutrino

JAkDy said:


> Got my exam results today: I SUCCEEDED FIRST YEAR MEDICINE, LIKE A BOSS!!!!


Congratulations ^_^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got some more x-mas shopping done.


----------



## JAkDy

okcancel said:


> Congratulations ^_^


Thanks 

welldone on your maths 96% :clap


----------



## Neutrino

JAkDy said:


> Thanks
> 
> welldone on your maths 96% :clap


thank you!


----------



## mike285

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Got some more x-mas shopping done.


Eh, I don't even want to think about x-mas shopping. It always takes me forever to find the right gifts for people haha.


----------



## papaSmurf

It may just be the sleep deprivation talking, but today feels like it was the best Thanksgiving yet. Good food and good conversation, shared with all those I love the most.


----------



## BovidaeSixteen

okcancel said:


> Just got a letter from the Poetry Institute of Canada and they're publishing my poem in their freakin' annual poetry book!!!! Omgomgomg. Biggest achievement of all time?? I THINK SO!


Congrats!!! :clap

(and I as for something good that happened today...hm.Well for this week, I've been exercising more and it makes me feel good that I'm doing so.)


----------



## Neutrino

BovidaeSixteen said:


> Congrats!!! :clap
> 
> (and I as for something good that happened today...hm.Well for this week, I've been exercising more and it makes me feel good that I'm doing so.)


Thanks! 

Congrats to you on exercising :high5


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I won a front crawl sprint at swim training today.


----------



## laura024

Changed my Formspring picture haha


----------



## baseballdude

Realizing how happy I am that I am not in high school anymore.


----------



## Boring Loser

Finding out I've been wrong about a lot of things.


----------



## odd_one_out

I'm sitting in bed beside my friend (staying at her parents' house). It's like we're a couple but without having to deal with bad sex and emotional garbage. I get affection. I can tell I'm much higher in priority than her long distance lover.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Visited the family of my friend that died. Show them that because of love, I'll always be there if they need someone or something. It feels good because they need someone, losing a husband and father.


----------



## Neptunus

I woke up at a "normal" hour.


----------



## matty

max4225 said:


> rode my bike a couple miles in freezing temps, raked up all the leaves in the backyard so it's all ready for winter, vacuumed everywhere, cleaned and dusted, baked a spare pie, yawned, it's been a busy day


Wow, wish I had a productive day like that. 
___________________
Just got a phone call from the girl I like. Nice chat, and organised to meet up tomorrow night. Sadly I have no read on her, but we do seem to connect very well.


----------



## trendyfool

I went to an open mic and read a few poems I wrote. People really liked them, which was surprising :O I sat next to a cute boy and at the end of the night I even got his number! I'm so so happy about that, it's literally the first time I've ever asked anyone out/asked for their number. And it's also the first crush I've had in a while.


----------



## Dying note

trendyfool said:


> I went to an open mic and read a few poems I wrote. People really liked them, which was surprising :O I sat next to a cute boy and at the end of the night I even got his number! I'm so so happy about that, it's literally the first time I've ever asked anyone out/asked for their number. And it's also the first crush I've had in a while.


Hey, that's fantastic! You've got a lot of courage reading your poems to an audience like that, wish I'd try something like that one day...lol And I wish you luck with the new person you've met, sounds very exciting 

Something good today: I called my therapist finally to set up another appointment when I was almost sure I'd let it go another week.


----------



## gilt

Talked to a mortgage broker about refinancing. This has been very stressful for me the few times I've done it in the past, but today it went well. I felt _in control_ the whole time...that's the key. Let's hope that I can keep the upcoming few weeks' dealings off the frustration forum, lol!


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend kept expressing love while we were staying at her parents' and then spent her day out missing me and always thinking of me, and said she'll do again tomorrow and the next day on another trip. She didn't even bother to bring a laptop or call the long distance lover, and today also alluded to being with me the next 50 years. Yeah I win, LD lover! In your face! ;]


----------



## Neutrino

If this happens, I will be the happiest/most insane/luckiest girl evarrr.

Online friend... Y U SO AWESOME?!?


----------



## Neutrino

odd_one_out said:


> My friend kept expressing love while we were staying at her parents' and then spent her day out missing me and always thinking of me, and said she'll do again tomorrow and the next day on another trip. She didn't even bother to bring a laptop or call the long distance lover, and today also alluded to being with me the next 50 years. Yeah I win, LD lover! In your face! ;]


That's great  congrats!


----------



## Neptunus

A patient brought me a whole loaf of freshly baked date-nut bread.


----------



## huh

I rebooted a server today and it actually came back up like it was supposed to. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## onespeed

I just made another date for tomorrow with this girl I just met. I have no Idea why she wants to be around me as I am broke and unemployed and she is 3 years older than I am. in the first 7 days we've known each other I slept in her bed 4 nights. Its really gonna suck when she decides to dump me but for now I am just going to enjoy it. So tomorrow we are going to drink wine and i will make her a pizza and then eat her *****. I was a virgin until 26 and since then only had a handful of sexual experiences but this totally helps make up for the years of loneliness I endured. I can't believe i am so lucky.


----------



## beherit

Im feeling pretty satisfied that I'm finally getting somewhere with my music project. Its great seeing things come together without thinking "wow this is terrible."


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

I rang up and made 2 appointments.


----------



## cgj93

.


----------



## DontDoSadness

I did good on my oral interview for spanish and she told me that she wished more students were like me.


----------



## heyJude

I got to see my niece and nephew and played with them for a bit. I love those little munchkins!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I got a girls phone number today : )

*happy dance*


----------



## odd_one_out

Received positive feedback from a collaborator on some research. My friend also helped me post a drawing to my lover and teased me about it.


----------



## trendyfool

got a text from said cute boy.


----------



## Losm

I realised what caused me to feel like I'm never good enough. Now I can get fixing.


----------



## NeveS

I'm feeling pretty good today. Positive. Motivated.
Which is rare for me. Especially a day before my birthday.


----------



## Gorillaz

yessss. Just got two midterm marks back. I killed em : ) 95 and 90.


----------



## laura024

Graded 35 tests in the afternoon like a baller


----------



## mike285

I saw a counselor today for the first time.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## Lasair

I made soup


----------



## SusanStorm

MindOverMood said:


> It's been a while since the tallest girl on the forum has posted Hope you're doing fine


Oh,I didn't see this.

Well,things could have been better,but I'm hanging in there..


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Losm said:


> I realised what caused me to feel like I'm never good enough. Now I can get fixing.


:clap


----------



## Dying note

I'm beginning to believe I can try again, pick up a few more of the pieces and keep going. 
I got something complicated figured out today. That's always a good happening...


----------



## NeveS

Its mah burfday!! Also, I shaved my head BALD!!


----------



## NeveS

laura024 said:


> Graded 35 tests in the afternoon like a baller


 lol liek a BAUS!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I saw some guys getting legitimately shacked today, I think I've found my new home.


----------



## BobtheBest

Got complimented plenty of times for my new haircut.


----------



## artynerd

I been eating an apple everyday for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Neutrino

Gorillaz said:


> yessss. Just got two midterm marks back. I killed em : ) 95 and 90.


:yay awesome job!


----------



## trendyfool

I've been texting a lot with the boy today and it seems like we have a lot in common. plus he's showing signs of being interested in me


----------



## jon 29 uk

found a good website on positivity


----------



## melissa75

Gerbil said:


> Its mah burfday!! Also, I shaved my head BALD!!


Happy birthday :yay :yay :yay

And, shaved heads are cool!

I made plans for New Years . Excited!


----------



## laura024

I discovered the beauty that is Bright Eyes.


----------



## NeveS

melissa75 said:


> Happy birthday :yay :yay :yay
> 
> And, shaved heads are cool!
> 
> I made plans for New Years . Excited!


Why, thank you!

And I wish you a happy New Years.


----------



## meepie

I bought note cards at Staples.


----------



## wakawaka

i was able to make my assistant manager and store manager tear from laughter. made me so happy..put a smile on my face


----------



## trendyfool

Dying note said:


> I'm beginning to believe I can try again, pick up a few more of the pieces and keep going.
> I got something complicated figured out today. That's always a good happening...


:boogie


----------



## trendyfool

i talked on the phone for an hour with the boy...I was feeling really awkward the whole time but he was understanding.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I read something really interesting today, totally changed my perspective, a script flip if you will. But it's a secret... haha


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

I've started watching Peep Show and I can honestly say, comparing myself to Mark makes me feel so much better about myself!


----------



## NoIce

DazdNConfuzd said:


> I've started watching Peep Show and I can honestly say, comparing myself to Mark makes me feel so much better about myself!


Addictive show!

4OD have them ALL on youtube if you're interested


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

NoIce said:


> Addictive show!
> 
> 4OD have them ALL on youtube if you're interested


Just watched the first three episodes, it's hilarious!

Yeah I'll definitely check the rest out on YouTube.


----------



## leave me alone

Foor the first time in a long time, i feel a positive energy inside of me. I am not quite sure what happened, but i'll try to keep it up!


----------



## tommyc130

I had a great lunch with my roommate and now I'm going to the casino to have some fun and watch a football game!


----------



## Dying note

I got through it intact. I have another chance to prove I can handle myself now and I can see some things working out, at least today. At least right now.


----------



## brennan32

Finished an essay for a course, and I'm signing the lease for an apartment tomorrow morning


----------



## trendyfool

had an interesting day despite my depression.


----------



## Citrine

Presentation went well. For some reason I wasn't really that nervous. No shaking or anything. Was weird, but I shouldn't complain.


----------



## GunnyHighway

El Camino, leaked! WOOOOT. The Black Keys are awesome, Dan and Pat have outdone themselves again.


----------



## Glue

Went to see The Stooges. Iggy moves like he's made of heroin and rubber. Great show.


----------



## odd_one_out

Got a £76 rebate from the tax man. I had a crazy episode (but mild) twice today while with someone. It made them both express love towards me. Weird but good. My friend said she'd still marry me if I wanted. That's not going to happen. I guess her long distance lover's not very appealing.


----------



## trendyfool

The song I picked to perform today in singing class went over pretty well. The teacher said some good things about how I've improved since the start of the class.


----------



## betweensilence

The guy i like just 'liked' my post on Facebook! I can be this shallow


----------



## DontDoSadness

Today was the last day of classes


----------



## laura024

I'm feeling surprisingly optimistic right now.


----------



## lonely metalhead

laura024 said:


> I'm feeling surprisingly optimistic right now.


Awesome! Thats great


----------



## Lasair

The toy show was on tonight and for the first time in a long time I am embracing Christmas


----------



## josh23

I got on the piano.


----------



## leave me alone

My mom asked me to fix the light on the fridge, and i did it!:yay


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

jhanniffy said:


> The toy show was on tonight and for the first time in a long time I am embracing Christmas


Can't believe I missed the Toy Show!


----------



## alte

School debt has steadily become much more manageable. One headache gone.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Can't believe I missed the Toy Show!


_And there's one for everybody in the audience!_

Except you!!!!

: (


----------



## Lasair

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Can't believe I missed the Toy Show!


Oh my - shame on you!


----------



## Lasair

I am working Christmas eve and Christmas day...this makes Christmas even better this year


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

jhanniffy said:


> Oh my - shame on you!


Ha, I know, I haven't watched it in years! I remember when I was younger being allowed stay up extra late just to watch it. Ah the memories, not the same though without Gaybo!


----------



## Lasair

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Ha, I know, I haven't watched it in years! I remember when I was younger being allowed stay up extra late just to watch it. Ah the memories, not the same though without Gaybo!


Yeah - I remember if I stayed awake for it all I was really cool :teeth but your man last night I though was pretty nasty to the kiddies on the show!


----------



## laura024

I was able to take a 4 hour peaceful nap.


----------



## Chairman Dan

I woke up relatively early. Feels great.


----------



## Renea2011

The humidity didn't kill my hair today.:boogie


----------



## kikiwi

Visited my aunt, and she got the cutest puppy ever. Plus i ate rice-cake, yummmm, i love that stuff.


----------



## laura024

I feel like I'm changing for the better.


----------



## EntropySmith

I told the super/porter of my building the Christmas decorations in the lobby look great and the building has never been so clean. He looked at me like he was going to cry. It feels good to boost someone.


----------



## steelmyhead

I am eating the most delicious sandwich


----------



## Syndacus

Knowing that a good friend of mine did a complete 180 on her life and now is on the path to recovery and a new adventure.


----------



## baseballdude

It feels good to make other people laugh, especially the girl I have a big crush on.


----------



## laura024

I just realized my old job paid me $191 on 11/18.


----------



## trendyfool

Well, I feel like ****, but at least the guy I saw today wants to hang out again this week. Also, more importantly, I did something I was scared of today, and held myself together. I should be proud of myself.


----------



## laura024

Did pretty well on a test I thought I'd do poorly on today.


----------



## NoIce

I spent five minutes teaching my class today


----------



## Losm

NoIce said:


> I spent five minutes teaching my class today


Go you! :high5


----------



## Dying note

I applied to lots of more jobs today. Just when I think I'm done trying, somehow it happens again...lol


----------



## Omgblood

baseballdude said:


> It feels good to make other people laugh, especially the girl I have a big crush on.


I know that feeling

I was late 30 minutes to my Finals and still finished on time


----------



## alte

Apartment complex replaced all bulbs in my apartment with energy saving bulbs free of cost. I estimate I would save around 20 bucks a month on my electricity bill. The bulbs contain mercury but the risk of mercury poisoning is a small price to pay considering the enormous savings.


----------



## gilt

Went for a nice long run on my day off. I feel achy & tired, but it's a good feeling.


----------



## JAkDy

A cute blonde girl in a car whistled at me when I was walking across the road. Dunno if she meant it or not but it made my day


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## ImWeird

My stye stopped swelling and is starting to disappear. :boogie


----------



## laura024

ImWeird said:


> My stye stopped swelling and is starting to disappear. :boogie


Congrats!


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks mister


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

My friend who moved away recently came back to grab the last of her things and we hung out for a few hours and it reminded me of old times


----------



## Stilla

Made two phone calls relating school which I've been putting of for like forever. But it went okay, don't really know what I was afraid of... 

And my last assignment got a higher grade, which felt nice since I was aiming just for it to get passed!

Also... snow outside!!


----------



## Lasair

I am going to go shopping now to get my stuff to make my cake -

Edit: no I'm not


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Janniffy said:


> I am going to go shopping now to get my stuff to make my cake -
> 
> Edit: no I'm not


This cake better be all kinds of awesomeness when it's done! 

Put up some photos when you're finished


----------



## Rossy

A couple of nice looking girls were checking me out today,one even had a kid who was not old at all lol


----------



## Syndacus

Gave the massage therapists working in my building a massage today. Didn't know my hot boss snored so loudly...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

A really odd sense of freedom in a form I'm still not quite sure what to think about or how to properly handle. In less cryptic news...

I answered the phone at work today and the woman said I had a really sweet voice that reminded her of her daughter's. She was a real sweetheart. I do not, however, sounds like that normally. Only when I answer the phone in the most pleasant tone I can muster. =p


----------



## EmptyRoom

Got my last speech over and done with :boogie


----------



## Dying note

I'm handling my feeling of loneliness a lot better lately. It's where even when you know your not completely alone-the feeling is still there unchanged for some reason-I'm handling that sort of loneliness a lot better.


----------



## laura024

Progress in therapy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

laura024 said:


> Progress in therapy


Yay congrats to you =]


----------



## ImWeird

laura024 said:


> Progress in therapy


Awesome, buddy.

I got some rad new glasses.


----------



## Neutrino

Went to my very first counselling session today. Didn't go perfectly, but heyyy, at least I went.


----------



## Lmatic3030

My English teacher complemented me on my writing.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I got free beer and free chocolate, it's not even my birthday for another week.


----------



## laura024

I had to have the professor I was a TA for this semester fill out an evaluation form. He said all wonderful things about me. It made me cry. :']


----------



## Rossy

While I was waiting for my lunch a pretty girl came in the place and instantaly looked at me,then she came over to wait and kept looking at me  If my workmates were not with me I may have said hi to her.


----------



## Dying note

Got a temp job. Now all I have to do is show up and there are terrible consequences if I don't, so I will...lol


----------



## tigerlilly

Realized I actually have real friends. Good to know.

Also, survived a whole day without talking to my ex. That part wasn't so good but I made it.


----------



## heyJude

My kindle fire arrived in the mail.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## trendyfool

I went over to my friend's house for dinner. There were like four other people there, which I wasn't expecting, but I had an ok time. I didn't feel great, but it was good to see him and my other friend who was there seemed happy to see me.


----------



## aquilla

It started snowing and everything is white outside the window now


----------



## papaSmurf

^Jealous!

I went for a nice long walk today and had a chat with an old friend.


----------



## Stone Petals

I finished my Christmas shopping! :boogie  :clap


----------



## Stilla

^ Lucky you! Haven't even started yet :afr

--------
My guidance counselor said I had nice hair.
... And I'll take all the compliments I can get!


----------



## Dying note

I set up another interview today after believing I wouldn't be called back, not for anything with how badly I did on the assessment I was sent...lol Guess I didn't do _that_ bad...


----------



## Cipher

Found out I got 100 on my abnormal psych exam. I'm really happy about it because on all the previous tests I always missed 2 questions. It's really nice to finally improve my score on the last test.


----------



## Hello22

Got invited to another work christmas party tomorrow night, woohoo.


----------



## gilt

Had most of the day off :boogie Did some stealth Christmas shopping.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Amazon sent me a really expensive pair of headphones that I didn't order, and didn't charge me for them.

Maybe it's a karmic test..


Good thing karmas b.s


----------



## mike285

I think I did pretty well on a final I took today


----------



## laura024

I realized that I've been doing really well lately. I've stopped dissociating from the stress in my life, and I'm ready to tackle life.


----------



## Melinda

Spent all morning/afternoon sleeping in and relaxing with my boyfriend--it's our one day off together. And I'm getting paid to read/edit a novel written by someone close to me. I will probably do it for free/as a Christmas gift, but I'm glad I have something to put on my resume now!


----------



## Delicate

Was quite flattered that when I was leaving class with one girl another girl shouted to me and asked what I'm doing for lunch. Had a chat with another girl in class who's on my facebook friends list about something on there and her friend joined in, it felt comfortable. Then I talked to a girl in my class who happened to be next to me who I haven't spoken to much but she seems really nice, I lent her my log in ID for the computer and felt a bit awkward because some people don't realise I'm not a teenager and our password is our date of birth, she didn't say anything though.

I feel embarrassed after a group presentation on Monday because I feel very exposed and weird for being so nervous. I thought people might act differently with me but they haven't. Think this time my degree is going _much_ better than last time. Made plans with some girls from work for next week too. I'm happy I'm meeting people who seem to appreciate my company. I felt like a charity case but since it's a few different and unrelated people, maybe I'm doing something right? Hmm.


----------



## baseballdude

I went on my first date ever in my life and it went well!


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## ImWeird

Heading out for drinks with a cute girl, right now.


----------



## Tacos

I am happy that I made a friend on here.


----------



## trendyfool

laura024 said:


> I realized that I've been doing really well lately. I've stopped dissociating from the stress in my life, and I'm ready to tackle life.


That is great to hear laura, you deserve that  you've been working so hard.

Let's see, well I witnessed some great poetry at a slam today.


----------



## millenniumman75

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I saw some guys getting legitimately shacked today, I think I've found my new home.


Is that good or bad? :lol


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I engaged in some unfortunate behaviour last night, the kind that usually makes me loathe myself. It didn't even take until this morning to realize that I need to just forgive myself and move on. I have to live with myself, so no point in spending the rest of my life looking for any excuse to hate me.


----------



## odd_one_out

I completed all my main goals for the year. I finished an old paper (but updated) and sent it to referee, sent off some complaint and appeals letters (looks like they're stumped as to how to reply to my arguments), and other bits. My friend's waiting on me today to let me rest and wants to take me shopping tomorrow to get me a new coat - it's incredible.


----------



## alwaysmistaken

I woke up to kisses from my lil nephew.. oh and its sunny, finally!


----------



## Neutrino

Had a good time with a good friend. Hell, I had a GREAT time with a GREAT friend!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Drove back up to Home like a lunatic and got surf in with my buddy. Oh so,so tired now though :yawn


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that good or bad? :lol


It's a good thing my man, the pinnacle of surfing, aka the barrell.


----------



## millenniumman75

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It's a good thing my man, the pinnacle of surfing, aka the barrell.


Oh, I get it.....like totally tubular. Gnarly! :lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

millenniumman75 said:


> Oh, I get it.....like totally tubular. Gnarly! :lol


:teethhahaha, you won't be laughing when your hips start to disalign and you knees give in from the running.

Tough love, mm75. you know I mean the best!


----------



## millenniumman75

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> :teethhahaha, you won't be laughing when your hips start to disalign and you knees give in.
> 
> Tough love, mm75. you know I mean the best!


I would be using the surfboard as a RAFT - you know it. How you guys can stand on them things, I'll never know :fall.


----------



## Dying note

I watched an awesome live stream performance of Evanescence at the Nobel Peace Prize concert...Couldn't have been better. Amy sounded FANTASTIC. Love that band...


----------



## Lasair

Made my cake - best cake ever!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

millenniumman75 said:


> I would be using the surfboard as a RAFT - you know it. How you guys can stand on them things, I'll never know :fall.


I bet I could get you standing up in under an hour.

Everytime you fall off you've got to get me a Guiunness though:b


----------



## alte

Parked my car nose out in the parking spot. Success!


----------



## millenniumman75

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I bet I could get you standing up in under an hour.
> 
> Everytime you fall off you've got to get me a Guiunness though:b


You'd be loopy in fifteen minutes. :lol


----------



## prudence

I talked to interesting people and had tasty tasty pizza. Oh, and got home and listened to fricken awesome music + podcasts.


----------



## trendyfool

I acted fine around a new person and my crush, and I even had fun. Plus, I thought of what I want for christmas.


----------



## cpuzManiac

wasn't today but on friday, had lunch with a girl at school. 3rd time having lunch with her this semester, big accomplishment for me.


----------



## alwaysmistaken

Got awesome uni results and went out for dinner and drinks to celebrate (anxiety free)


----------



## kiwikiwi

I am taking care of my body, exercising, eating the right foods, taking supplements to fill the holes, taking plenty of water and also trying to stay away from the computer.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## AussiePea

Not today but Sunday out of the blue got offered an interview at a V8 Supercar team here in Brisbane. Scared shiiiitless lol.


----------



## Dying note

Made some decisions about which songs I want to share. My music page is coming along nicely for a change.


----------



## Grapefruits

I went to college and completed my history final exam. 
I had a yummy dinner.
I took my vitamins.
I read some inspiring quotes on Facebook and chatted online.


----------



## trendyfool

Today in the last day of singing class a girl who's really good said I had "immense potential".  Then I got lunch with the same girl. I enjoyed talking to her.


----------



## cold fission cure

Sent 2 V5s (my first)
Tried a third, seemed impossible


----------



## Cipher

I pushed myself to go dancing with friends. I'm a really awkward dancer and stuff like that is totally outside my comfort zone, but I made it through the evening without a social anxiety flare up and had a pretty good time.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Took the bus by myself today. The last time I did this was 3+ years ago!


----------



## tigerlilly

I had finally given up on this guy I had a serious crush on, as he didn't answer two messages from me which were sent over a period of two weeks. This morning I woke up to a decently long response from him including an apology for missing my messages. I'm about to have a panic attack I think. Haha


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend took me shopping and bought me a dark blue hoodie and black jumper. I managed to go round 3 shops. It was like I had an extra skin from the start because I didn't get affected by the noise much, despite it being very crowded. It must be because I went out earlier, so it's making me wonder if I can work again one day through acclimatising to the extra noise and light.


----------



## anxiousguy

I had a interview for an internship position on campus today and it went well. Some awkward parts though like when I was asked what I am involved with on campus (clubs, sports, etc) and I just named one club which I'm not actively a part of. Also there were some other questions I paused to think about and gave dumb answers to. I think I got the job though cause I am pretty sure very few people applied for it.


----------



## Neutrino

Just put a candy cane in my hot chocolate. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Help please

Smiled at a girl which to my surprise was reciprocated O.O felt magical...


----------



## JaneSmith

Surgery went well.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I initiated conversations with two girls I'd never met before, it's all seemingly gravy until I start to think about outcomes, then whooooosh.


Gone.


----------



## StayingMotivated

decent day at work therefore it's a good thing


----------



## laura024

I just made myself some coffee and it's making me feel ****ing good. I'm able to focus on math better now.


----------



## pita

I looked down just now and discovered I hadn't yet finished my beer.

Probably the best feeling ever.


----------



## Lasair

Last day on general placement Friday


----------



## Savril

Went in for an interview and ended up landing the job on spot today, super excited.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Got a number from a girl I'm semi interested in. She lightly punched my side afterwards when she walked away. People are pushing us to get together anyway so I kinda felt forced, but it's whatever.


----------



## tanya elizabeth

Just got my uni results... yay I'm graduating!


----------



## KiwiGirl

Wanting to start my life all over again in a positive way.


----------



## Ashley1990

I woke earlier than I do usually n went on terrace ,saw God Sun after two moths n fog around the trees,drove my two wheeler to office....


----------



## katiebird

I got like 30 dollars out of the change i counted in the house.. wow it's amazing how much change you can collect over the years


----------



## Lasair

Found my book YAAAAY!


----------



## Dying note

I finished my music page and actually have some confidence I won't be_ totally_ laughed at once someone has heard a song...lol They might laugh, but I'm cut off from caring about that now, and it's nice.


----------



## ImWeird

I made a sexy BLT.


----------



## tigerlilly

The cute guy I've been super nervous about wants to hang out with me.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

i slept in


----------



## steelmyhead

I bought a huge chicken salad for dinner


----------



## ForeverInBloom

Me and some friends practiced some songs we're going to perform at a festival at school tomorrow. It was a pretty good day despite other factors going the unexpected way.


----------



## mike285

ImWeird said:


> I made a sexy BLT.


I'm hoping that all you did was eat it and nothing else haha.


----------



## ImWeird

mike285 said:


> I'm hoping that all you did was eat it and nothing else haha.


Would you judge? :sus


----------



## Neutrino

Enjoyed/did (most of) my homework tonight for once.


----------



## Boring Loser

The dreams i've been having lately, are telling me things. And I've been able to remember them. I like it.


----------



## ImWeird

Finished my last final. :boogie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I swam 25 metres in 12.5 seconds.


----------



## Losm

Dude gave me a piggyback over the ice and we didn't fall, huzzah!


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

I bought a pair of vintage Ray Bans for myself. Very proud of them, I am.


----------



## Dying note

I posted every song I wrote and have sung so far today. Took forever to get my nerve up, but it's done now. 

And also I found out I'll have extra time to sleep. That's definitely good news...


----------



## Neutrino

Made 80 bucks tonight babysitting!! Woot woot. I love you, families with children who have parents that go out often and ask me to babysit!


----------



## trendyfool

Had lunch with a new friend, volunteered, and went to a fun social event!


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

trendyfool said:


> Had lunch with a new friend, volunteered, and went to a fun social event!


Aww well done, did you have a good time.


----------



## JenN2791

havent done much today yet, but yday was a great day though. spent it with one of the most important people in my life <3 And we had a great day. Went to Toys R Us to relive our childhood a bit haha, it was wonderful.


----------



## trendyfool

Today/yesterday I cried for the first time in over a year. It was amazing.


----------



## tanya elizabeth

I went to my boyfriends work christmas party last night and I didn't get anxious!


----------



## papaSmurf

Finally got over my silly fear of singing when potentially within earshot of my housemates. Singing is so much fun! I've missed it.


----------



## Dying note

papaSmurf said:


> Finally got over my silly fear of singing when potentially within earshot of my housemates. Singing is so much fun! I've missed it.


That's really great  And I know what you mean. I love to sing...lol (though I still have this fear of being heard singing within earshot...)

Something good today: Went to see a cool movie and relearned a piano song I'd begun to forget.


----------



## DontDoSadness

I went to a neighborhood Christmas party with my parents and cousin and I had a good time and was calm the whole time.


----------



## heyJude

A guy from my class recognized me in the grocery store where he works (same store I work at, different location). Haha, he told me he got an 'A' in the course so I gave him a high five!


----------



## Neutrino

trendyfool said:


> Today/yesterday I cried for the first time in over a year. It was amazing.


:rub feels good, eh?


----------



## LainToWired

I got a PS3 which will be my "christmas present", finally wrote a reply letter to my pen pal (I should have done so last month), and cleared up my room to make way for new drawers and a chair. Three wins.


----------



## Dying note

Drew a sketch today. It's been over a month since and I think I'll get back to doing daily drawings...


----------



## asianliason

1 words DUB MOTHER ****ING STEP DUBSTEP CHECK IT OUT ON YUOUTUBE YOU DUDE I LOST MY DUBSTEP CD WHEN I WENT BACK IN TIME TO AVOID ALL THESE LOSERS THEN WALKD INTO A TRAIN SO I COULD GO TO HEAVEN AND CHILL WITH ALL THE PRODUCERS THEN WE KILLED SOME DEATHMETAL FANS AND WENT TO HELL AND ENDED BAK ON EARTH JAAAAAAMN DUBSTEP BRO


----------



## Losteagle

I finally did some repairs around the house..


----------



## softshock11

im not drunk


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Sat down and figured out what was pulling me down into depression. Took the weekend off from helping people, from picking up shifts at work, and from doing anything except sleeping. Also journaled my *** off and picked up my CBT workbook again.

Today is a complete 180 from the past week.


----------



## trendyfool

Had delicious brunch with my parents and brother. Then I fell back asleep, woke up and went to a volunteer meeting, after that was done i talked to my friend who was there for a bit, which somehow made me feel a lot better. I went home, bummed around the house for a while, then went to the gym to work out, which was hard today but I pushed through it, then I walked home. All in all not a bad day at all.


----------



## Rubi

I got up in a good mood :boogie


----------



## papaSmurf

Made sugar cookies and decorated the Christmas tree with family!

Also, I think I've just now managed to rid myself of a particularly stubborn delusion that's been troubling me for some months. I feel a bit foolish for not shaking free of it earlier, but I've really only got myself to blame on that one. In any event, it'll be nice not to have to think about it anymore, and hopefully this whole experience will help me to focus more on realistic, short-term goals going forward.


----------



## Lonesome1

I hosted a dinner party last night for my boyfriend's birthday. Cooked a lovely pork roast, potatoes etc and made a chocolate cheesecake. I could NEVER have done these things 2.5 years ago. I'm pretty proud of myself actually.


----------



## Dying note

Someone actually downloaded one of my songs


----------



## Help please

My gadgets are fully charged... It's been a slow day


----------



## Losteagle

Made some money...


----------



## kiwikiwi

OMG! I got a B and a C and I didn't even bother doing most of what I was supposed to be doing. The one where I got a B the teacher graded our papers while being on a cruise ship with his wife and I'm like B I T C H! you better don't be spilling your pina colada all over my papers about that creepy *** European poem from hell because I will be writing the next 10 page essay all over yo hungarian b u t t ! 

He actually doesn't read the whole essays I heard, he takes a look at the first page and if its good enough YOU PASS THE CLASS! HAHAHAHAHAHA Just show up and laugh at his jokes and you are good!

Im pretty sure my papers are resting in the stomach of a Mediterranean shark by now.


----------



## SMOOZIE

I wasn't nervous during my presentation in class today. 
Usually you have to STAND in front of the class, NEXT TO the teacher's desk, never really behind it, but I just could not give a [email protected]#$ and made myself comfortable by sitting down in a rotating chair right behind the teacher's desk and started talking (and slightly rotating), although my presentation partner encouraged me to stand up...

Why all these silly etiquette rules about standing up that just make people feel so vulnerable on stage?


----------



## Dying note

Got in contact with my doctor and finished two new sketches to add to the rest.


----------



## KiwiGirl

My Grandad arrived today and its been a whole year since I've seen him. I have to look after him during the day as he cant see. He has been the best Grandad I could ever ask for. Its been good just having someone to talk too. Everyone seems to be so busy at this time of the year.


----------



## papaSmurf

Went for an honest-to-goodness run for the first time since injuring my foot eight months ago, and I seem not to have horribly broken anything in the process! This is extremely exciting. Three miles isn't all that far, but it's definitely a start.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

I had not one but two of my trigger foods tonight, and ate them both in moderate amounts. Also, after coming off a 12-day binge and purge cycle, today was day two of neither binging nor purging. SUCK ON THAT ED NOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trendyfool

Had a good workout. I'm excited about my plan to go to the gym every day over break. I feel a lot better about my body when I exercise.


----------



## TenYears

My ex-g/f and I officially "made up" today (well, yesterday now). We had the whole house to ourselves for about five hours. God, she is amazing. :b:clap:boogie I don't think there are two people out there that are more perfect for each other. I smiled and laughed for the first time in months. Seeing her again in about 4 hours. ..I better get some sleep.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Exercised, mowed the lawn, laughed uncontrollably


----------



## Neptunus

At work today, a patient brought me a tin of homemade fudge. Another gave me a $20 Dunkin' Donuts gift card.


----------



## Cipher

I was the only person in the history of my cognitive psychology class to get a 100% on the final exam. My professor has been teaching for awhile too. I'm really happy I studied so hard.


----------



## catalinahx

I managed to call THREE different places today, all within 30 mins of each other, and schedule appointments that I have been procrastinating on for at least 6 months! Pretty damn proud of myself, most people wouldn't understand how much of an accomplishment that is.


----------



## Neptunus

It's day 4 without Paxil, and my withdrawal seems to be passing. It's so nice to be able to move my eyes without "brain shivers!"


----------



## tigerlilly

1. Cute guy finally gave me his phone number, without being asked, AND left the power in my hands by telling me to let him know when I'm back in town so we can hang out.

2. The guy at the tattoo parlor sold me my piercing cleaning mouthwash (which I've been meaning to buy for months because mixing sea salt and hot water twice a day is tedious) for $7 instead of $10 because I only had $7 in cash.

All in all, not a bad birthday.


----------



## lazy calm

flea markets...good times.

and being with him is surreal

...wait, what


----------



## stig6

Got a phone call after emailing my new phone service provider, and managed to assert myself and get an extra month free!  A few months ago, I would've just gone along with the call "okay, okay, yep, of course, okay, thanks bye"... but not anymore!

Also, to catalinahx, I COMPLETELY understand that, well done! How good do you feel? I'm exactly the same. Last Friday, I had to call 60 (yes, 60! I have trouble calling a doctors office!) different schools because my boss wanted me to do some marketing - so I was trying to sell stuff too  Once I got started, it was easier, but still... phone calls are stupid scary!


----------



## Dying note

Managed to make something of the day, even though my mood's been crushing me.


----------



## Glue

Went down to the river with friend and smoked a blunt.


----------



## trendyfool

^that sounds perfect.

I learned I got ok grades this quarter, which is a huge relief because I've struggled with school for so long. my mood's been sh*t the last couple days but this helped a bit.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ospi said:


> Not today but Sunday out of the blue got offered an interview at a V8 Supercar team here in Brisbane. Scared shiiiitless lol.


We want updates on this one!


----------



## SuperSky

I had a weird good moment on the train where this random lady was randomly talking to people. At first I was all nervous when she started talking to me, but then I thought "No one here knows me. I can pretend to be a confident person and there's no one here to tell anyone that I'm not." So then I replied to her a bit, although it was still a weird conversation and I was glad when her stop came.


----------



## Dying note

The sun came out this morning and it's around 60, in December, which is rare for these parts


----------



## kiwikiwi

Im toning my body to reach it's uppermost strength, not like those workout woman with exaggerated muscle but to accentuate my hourglass figure even more without losing my boobs or hips. I hate the stick figure media wants to promote to young girls and men as a desirable thing. Get strength, eat healthy and kick @ ss is what should be said.

I don't know what happened to me, I was the fastest runner at my school and with high resistance too, then I had a little accident and left my home country accumulating a little flab here and there but still not fat. Im shedding those pounds before they become a harder problem.


----------



## purplerainx3

A random stranger told me I looked nice today, and it was actually in a non-creepy way.


----------



## 0lly

I've had a blocked up ear, so I used some ear drops to dissolve the deep, hidden wax and it all started flowing out like a volcano. And now I can hear again! :clap

It felt like my ear was doing a long overdue poop. One of the most satisfying physical sensations I have hitherto encountered. I highly recommend.


----------



## TenYears

Things really have a way of somehow working out. I lost my job 2 months before Christmas. I finally filed for unemployment after a month of looking, with no luck, and got it...there is *nothing* out there. I'm going to be able to buy Christmas presents for my kids, and help my g/f with her kids also, and be able to cover all the regular bills. I've been freaking out about this, not able to sleep, for weeks. God is somehow taking care of me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I made it to the store, and then the post office, to mail a Christmas card to an SAS friend.


----------



## Losteagle

Payed some bills..


----------



## celiloquy

So I had all these boxes of books sitting out in my living room for over a year. We were too lazy to take them out to Half Price Books, so they just sat and sat and sat.

Last night, on a whim, I checked to see if the Epilepsy Foundation accepts books as donations, since they were coming out to collect donations. Indeed, they accept books!

So now I don't have all those boxes of books cluttering up my living room!  (And yeah, I maybe lost $5 on the deal, but it was worth it.)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Was worried about my friend being really, really depressed, but we finally had a good talk and I know he's going to be alright.

Swam dolphin kick for 25 metres underwater with one lungful of air, ate a doughnut, approached three women. (**** yes I did!) 

Saw santa land in a helicopter at the hosptial on my lunchbreak for all the sick kids, and they were more excited than it's ever possible for an adult to be.


----------



## laura024

Didn't have to go back to that ****ing waste of time and money called school and realized that I really must not need anyone, because all I have is me. That's a ****ing reason to smile. Why am I not smiling?


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> approached three women. (**** yes I did!)


Is it just me or are you approaching that exact number of women every day?! Go to hell n die Jimmy!!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Is it just me or are you approaching that exact number of women every day?! Go to hell n die Jimmy!!!!!


Thanks for the support!



(nah my set goal is two, the third was just a gimme) And trust me I'm still making an utter tit of myself nine times out of ten.


----------



## march_hare

Made some tasty food. Asked my boss about getting a holiday. Talked to err one person...


----------



## Lasair

No anxiety today on my trip (well apart from getting food) so happy with myself!!


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Thanks for the support!
> 
> 
> 
> (nah my set goal is two, the third was just a gimme) And trust me I'm still making an utter tit of myself nine times out of ten.


I doubt it dude, I'd love to see ya in action.........em?? :roll

Gonna try and talk to that girl again in work tomorrow. As in deliberately go to her section on the other side of the factory. I will not procrastinate any longer. I shall act according to my will! :blah


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

DazdNConfuzd said:


> I doubt it dude, I'd love to see ya in action.........em?? :roll *(fifty euros a half hour, the safety word is parmesan)*
> 
> Gonna try and talk to that girl again in work tomorrow. As in deliberately go to her section on the other side of the factory. I will not procrastinate any longer. I shall act according to my will! :blah


Go do it, if you want something you have to be willing to go and get it.

Don't be worrying, or thinking about what the overall outcome of the conversation is going to be (easiest way to psych urself out imo!) if you like each other it's going to roll that way anyway. Just let it. (You're the man, K'dizzle. Don't forget it for a second!)

Hmm I'm hardly the person to give advice though, I tried to ask a random girl what biscuits she'd recommend today hahaha, although we did both agree in the end that bang for buck "toffeepops" are indeed the shizniz.

Euro a pack, can't go wrong like!!


----------



## Hello22

My boss gave all of us (well there's only 4 of us in the department) a lovely box of chocolates each and a few scratchies for christmas today, and she baked a lemon pie thing for us. i wasnt gone on the lemon pie thing, but it's the thought that counts


----------



## kiwikiwi

laura024 said:


> Didn't have to go back to that ****ing waste of time and money called school and realized that I really must not need anyone, because all I have is me. That's a ****ing reason to smile. Why am I not smiling?


you left school?


----------



## kiwikiwi

Did exercise for the whole freaking day and ate a whole less but included more protein for building muscle. I also used epsom salts and the hot and cold shower thing to boost my immune system.

Balance is all I need. Get toned, get sexy, finish my bachelors, read up more about science, get better at art, donate once in a while to charity and follow Jesus that is all I needed to do all this time but I have been dragging along toxic people that had to be left behind. Thank god I am in vacation right now, that also gave me time to detox 

Seriously I'm already living with an autoimmune disorder disorder that doesn't have a cure yet, people like us need a lot of harmony and balance to deal with this skin condition. When I look outside at the palm tree in my backyard, I don't want it to turn into a leopard once I turn around, or my chocolate milk to transform into a peach when I look away. Things must be stable and have a place for each other and a routine for all these areas to fulfilled, the rest can go to hell.


----------



## laura024

kiwikiwi said:


> you left school?


No.


----------



## Still Waters

Hello22 said:


> My boss gave all of us (well there's only 4 of us in the department) a lovely box of chocolates each and a few scratchies for christmas today, and she baked a lemon pie thing for us. i wasnt gone on the lemon pie thing, but it's the thought that counts


What are "scratchies"??:um


----------



## papaSmurf

Finished up most of my Christmas shopping, just one present left to buy.


----------



## sophiek

I realized how lucky I am for a lot of things


----------



## ainsleigh

seeing my love give me a huge smile this morning


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

- Someone told me they liked the fact that I was "resourceful".

- Had two people randomly tell me I had "pretty, shiny hair".

- Actually said "happy holidays" to two people, and smiled at them.


----------



## pita

I learned that the final stage of this pain-in-my-butt project will arrive on Friday. And I won't be in the office on Friday.

GREAT SUCCESS.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Finished my Christmas shopping! :boogie


----------



## KiwiGirl

I did a lot of exercise today. Even though I'm feeling exhausted..I'm feeling good that I burned a lot of energy.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Still Waters said:


> What are "scratchies"??:um


Scratchcards.


----------



## Ashley1990

yeppi my best friend is here


----------



## diamondheart89

Mmm brand new earbuds. Score.


----------



## lonelywoman

I had a very good day today. I went shopping and nothing bad happened. I loved the christmas music at the background

For the first time in my life i had the courage to go eat all by myself at macdonalds. I was afraid i would look pathetic or sad, but i saw a lot of people eat alone, The food sucked so much, fries were full with salt, cheeseburger a very small peace of meat with some ketchup and mayo pfff. I realize burger king is way better


----------



## NoIce

*Funny:

*I kind of suggested a bribe in a police station.


----------



## matty

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> - Someone told me they liked the fact that I was "resourceful".
> 
> - Had two people randomly tell me I had "pretty, shiny hair".
> 
> - *Actually said "happy holidays" to two people, and smiled at them*.


Even just the thought of this get me off edge.


----------



## matty

Ok, so my anxiety is a little out of control right now. So lets try to turn things around. 
- I have been talking to a client in a friendly personal way. 
- yesterday the starbuck barista started talking to me and I was surprisingly ok. 
- I am living outside my comfort zone day in, day out. 
- I am regaining focus on living the life I want to live and doing the things which will taking me on that road.


----------



## millenniumman75

matty said:


> Ok, so my anxiety is a little out of control right now. So lets try to turn things around.
> - I have been talking to a client in a friendly personal way.
> - yesterday the starbuck barista started talking to me and I was surprisingly ok.
> - I am living outside my comfort zone day in, day out.
> - I am regaining focus on living the life I want to live and doing the things which will taking me on that road.


THAT'S the thinking you need! Positive thinking. People aren't worrying about the things we think. :yes


----------



## kiwikiwi

I called for the baptism today but none one answered so I emailed the director. I don't know why, but I feel an urgency in my soul to get baptized ASAP and this really came out of the blue. Living like I have been living and all all the strange manifestations , it's time to get it done.

I continue with my workout routine and I lost one pound in one day(yesterday)


----------



## matty

Weird -

Starbucks has helped me two days in a row. And not by just giving me coffee. It is small and meaning less but they helped. 
- yesterday the barista talked to me and we had a little joke. 
- today, different store. I walked in and the girl which served me the other day asked me how I was, by name. As I was leaving she again addressed me by name and wished me a good day. This girl did not serve me today, and had no reason really to interact with me. Really made me feel better today. 

So thank you starbucks and your customer service. 

Also my broken phone which I put in for warranty repair last week is back and fixed. It took less than 1 week to go, come back and be fixed. Which was meant to be 3-6 weeks. Kinda happy. Hope it actually got fixed.


----------



## Lasair

I finally went to the doctor about my stuffy nose and have meds to make it go away


----------



## NoIce

Janniffy said:


> I finally went to the doctor about my stuffy nose and have meds to make it go away


Good to hear.


----------



## Neptunus

I wasn't too happy about having to work on my day off, but one of my patients made up for it by bringing me two bags of freshly ground coffee and a chocolate Yule log. What a sweetheart!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Five Doherty heads sleeping under the same roof.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Janniffy said:


> I finally went to the doctor about my stuffy nose and have meds to make it go away


What'd he give you?


----------



## Lasair

Someone just got my eye


----------



## Lasair

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> What'd he give you?


I gots Avamys nasil spray and naproxen.....and sir it was a she


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Janniffy said:


> I gots Avamys nasil spray and naproxen.....and sir it was a she


I was talking about "doctor" in the chauvinist sense :b slip of the clicker!

Heavy duty stuff, good combo!

Hope it clears up for you


----------



## miela

I made a cheesecake!


----------



## NoIce

Had a nice exchange with someone.


----------



## Hello22

Im on holidays from week for nearly 2 weeks WOOOOHOOOOOOOO. 

having a bulmers now. Ahhhh


----------



## Lasair

Lying in bed listening to the rain - sweet


----------



## kiwikiwi

WoW I just lost another pound! I think im losing one pound per day with the exercise routine and eating less! I know the healthy thing to do is to lose 1 or two per week but if my body can take more, why not? im happy with my results! Will continue tomorrow!


----------



## FastLad

Janniffy said:


> Lying in bed listening to the rain - sweet


I'm about to blow your mind

http://www.rainymood.com/


----------



## leonardess

this is from yesterday. 

a group of three coworkers were having a conversation when I popped my head around the corner to talk to one of them. I said "I'll come back". they replied, come on over and join us! So I did. they were talking about having to replace and pay for their vanity plates for their cars. I caught a break in the conversation and actually thought of something to say:

"I was going to get vanity plates, but they're not big enough to say "satansconcubine"."

they laughed, they all actually laughed. it was so great. It's just an old stock phrase, but hey, it works.


----------



## Dying note

leonardess said:


> "I was going to get vanity plates, but they're not big enough to say "satansconcubine"."
> 
> they laughed, they all actually laughed. it was so great. It's just an old stock phrase, but hey, it works.


Haha! That's really fantastic


----------



## Gorillaz

woop woop done exams! time to reacquaint myself with my old friends sleep and xbox.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i started my exercise tape today!


----------



## Saekon

My dentist pressed her body against me as she worked on my teeth. And I was comfortable throughout the whole ordeal!


----------



## Neutrino

Kept my pajamas on all day


----------



## papaSmurf

Burned cds for all my family as bonus Christmas presents.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Hung out with some old friends that I hadn't seen in a few years. Was super nervous, but it still went surprisingly well. I had always assumed that they hated me for ditching them when my anxiety got bad. But I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Double Indemnity

-First day of my holiday vacation. 
-The grocery store wasn't busy. 
-The guy at the pet supply store carried my 40 lb cat litter bag to the register and out to the car!
-I took a nice nap.


----------



## trendyfool

I bought four books as presents for friends/family. they were pretty expensive, but I think I made good choices that people might actually read. Also, I saw a friend from high school for a few hours. I can't help thinking that I should have done something more interesting today, but there's always tomorrow. I'm about to head off to the gym.


----------



## kiwikiwi

Lost another pound baby! It must be all the fish oil supplements im taking. Now I lost 3 pounds in two days! There's no greater motivation than seeing your crush run off with another girl! Try it , you will be losing pounds like babies and I wasn't even pregnant!


----------



## Lasair

All my christmas wrapping done - this year I used brown paper and used pretty gift tags and ribbon to decorate


----------



## matty

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Ha. Bad thing is, another person (one of the people that commented on my hair) wished me a Merry Christmas, and I awkwardly blurted out, "Same to you! Happy Holidays! Bye!"
> 
> That, and some guy said something to me on the elevator, and he made a ':blank' face at my response. I'm not entirely sure if that was my fault or not, but it did make me feel kind of bad, lol. I've been given that look many times, and vice versa...
> 
> My anxiety is very inconsistent. :bah
> 
> [/end of negative pollution]


Well either way you did well. I thought of trying it, but just went nah. I have has a lot of positive things happen the past 24 hrs which makes me think how stupid and unrealistic my anxiety is right now.

'Happy Holidays' wow, not really that hard lol

Thank you


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Made it to two stores today, to get a Christmas card and an iTunes gift card for a special little lady in my life. I'm starting to have a real "**** it" attitude now, when it comes to going into stores and looking around. My only fear is running into someone I know, when my fear used to be that and many other things.


----------



## 0lly

I got the Lord of the Rings trilogy on DVD for £5 from Sainsbury's


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

matty said:


> Well either way you did well. I thought of trying it, but just went nah. I have has a lot of positive things happen the past 24 hrs which makes me think how stupid and unrealistic my anxiety is right now.
> 
> 'Happy Holidays' wow, not really that hard lol
> 
> Thank you


Thanks. Well, that's great to hear. Just focus on the positive! That's what I need to do. :b

You know what was REALLY hard for me? Smiling. It would be a lot easier if I could just be like "Happy Holidays :blank", haha!


----------



## matty

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Thanks. Well, that's great to hear. Just focus on the positive! That's what I need to do. :b
> 
> You know what was REALLY hard for me? Smiling. It would be a lot easier if I could just be like "Happy Holidays :blank", haha!


Oh wow, that would be amazing "Happy Holidays :blank", I am sure someone could pull it off quite well. I really struggle to smile right now. I normally dont have a huge issue doing it. I am normally pretty incontrol of everything.

It is a new year ahead, time to look at the positives and make the most of it. Clean slate.


----------



## Losteagle

Took a walk with my dog in the park for a few hours...


----------



## melissa75

Day off from work today. It's a good thing since I worked exactly 52 hours in 4 days.

Met my friend for breakfast today. She's in town and took the time away from her family to see me and try to restore a little sanity for me. So thankful for her and feeling a bit better.


----------



## alte

melissa75 said:


> Day off from work today. It's a good thing since *I worked exactly 52 hours in 4 days.*


If you work that much in 4 days, I hope you get the remaining 3 days of the week off.


----------



## celiloquy

Well, my mother and I went and shipped off my aunt's christmas presents. Something I really didn't expect to be able to do.

Also, I actually have some cash. And I drove home from the store, even with the bright sun making it impossible to see the road.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

matty said:


> Oh wow, that would be amazing "Happy Holidays :blank", I am sure someone could pull it off quite well. I really struggle to smile right now. I normally dont have a huge issue doing it. I am normally pretty incontrol of everything.
> 
> It is a new year ahead, time to look at the positives and make the most of it. Clean slate.


Wish I could say the same. I am never completely in control of everything.

Yeah, hope this year's different.


----------



## Lasair

Went ice skating ...so much fun


----------



## Huk phin

I lost something that could have been a total disaster..........but then I found it!


----------



## sociallyretarded

I managed to change one of my courses to the one with the nice teacher for next semester.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm just now sitting down to listen to Peaking Lights' new album in its entirety. It's really great, not sure why I've been avoiding it up 'til now.


----------



## Dying note

Finished drawing the portrait I've spent the last week working on- I think it looks just fine.


----------



## KiwiGirl

Hanging out with a friend and chilling to some music


----------



## heyJude

Found $480 in one of my old handbags that I forgot I even had!


----------



## Toad Licker

I didn't kill anyone today, I think that counts as a positive. :um


----------



## Losteagle

^Ditto


----------



## laura024

Skyped with my love.


----------



## Rossy

That girl saying hello and smileing at me.


----------



## kiwikiwi

sociallyretarded said:


> I managed to change one of my courses to the one with the nice teacher for next semester.


A very important thing to do, a nice subject could be horrible with the wrong teacher. What subject is it?


----------



## Christina123

Small thing: I was able to hug my aunt without feeling awkward. I'm usually bad at physical contact.


----------



## Dying note

I drew all day long. Flowers...lol Strange, unfolding flowers. I feel good about the paintings they'll turn into.


----------



## BobtheBest

Cleaned up the house today and found a few video games that I've lost in the past year.


----------



## papaSmurf

Wrapped eight thousand presents, rearranged all the furniture in my parents' den for optimal Christmas goodness.

Edit So As Not to Double Post:

Had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## shanghaikate

Volunteering at the moment...(I really enjoy it because it's related to what I want to do as a career) and I had an amazing Christmas despite being thousands of miles from my home town. I'm so glad my husband and I have made friends here that are like a second family.


----------



## Ashley1990

i learnt a good lesson...dnt be honest to anybody in ur life..


----------



## veron

Finally bought New Years presents for my family


----------



## NoIce

The holidays have ended for me, and I feel good about how this year is ending.

I am literally excited for what this coming year holds in store for me.


----------



## Lasair

Mummy's in a good mood


----------



## caflme

My son is still sleeping in and it's after 10 a.m. here... lovin' the quiet.


----------



## Toad Licker

It's the day after christmas. :yay


----------



## foe

My crush at work said she loved the Christmas card I gave to her department. She said it was cute and funny. :mushy That totally made my heart jump in joy.


----------



## Dying note

I learned a fun new piano bit.


----------



## Retronia

Was ice skating with my older sister, had a (almost perfect) dinner with family and I am planing to go to the city tomorrow with my only friend.
C:


----------



## Losteagle

I actually won a $100. bet....:boogie


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Got some much-needed cleaning done. And picked up an extra hour at work for some moolah!


----------



## papaSmurf

Made some delicious hot chocolate.


----------



## Neutrino

0lly said:


> I got the Lord of the Rings trilogy on DVD for £5 from Sainsbury's


----------



## Dying note

Today I set up another interview for this week.


----------



## Lasair

I made homemade conditioner for my hair...my mum thinks I am a freak but I don't care


----------



## matty

managed to string 4 days of exercise together after 5 days without. maybe a coincidence but after the worse anxiety in months I have had a day without any. I think there is some link there.


----------



## papaSmurf

Bought myself a late Christmas present!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Caught some time in the tube, made some people in work laugh (with me : b)


----------



## laura024

Went shopping and a friend is about to come over. Success.


----------



## meganmila

Well I was driving playing my Foster the people cd loud in the car and I always have this fear of blasting music when I'm at a red light so everyone else can hear it...well I did that today and tried not to care about people hearing it yay! But most had their windows up heh...whatever it was still cool.


----------



## 0lly

I ate some quite excellent cheese and watched inception.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Had a good time hanging out with my mom at Chapters today.


----------



## trendyfool

I volunteered and someone cool who I had missed was there.


----------



## papaSmurf

Caught up on my sleep.


----------



## ImWeird

The worst is behind me. I don't think I'll ever get over what happened, and I don't want to. I'm starting to feel normal again though, and that's great.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

My sister's front left tyre burst on the motorway and I didn't die.


----------



## DreamingofStarrySkies

I watched a nice movie. c:


----------



## Lasair

My gran came for a spin in my car and let me drive, she is always really nervous in cars so I didn't think she would allow me to drive


----------



## Retronia

My sis made such awesome muffins, I cried


----------



## Dying note

Retronia said:


> My sis made such awesome muffins, I cried


Lol...sounds fantastic.

Made it through another interview today where I thought I'd burst out crying through the middle of it for my poor answers...lol Wasn't as bad as it could have been


----------



## Neutrino

It's official


----------



## JenN2791

Lakers are playing well


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Found left over sushi from last night Booyah.
Um other than that, the fun is stilll to come, it's NYE. Argh.


----------



## Gorillaz

yesss won 8 bucks on lotto right now


----------



## Neptunus

I was buying New Year's booze and got carded. 

Cashier: "Holy crap, I can't believe you're as old as you are!" 

Me: :| 

Cashier: "I mean, I thought you were in your early twenties." 

Me:  

Yep, just what every tricenarian wants to hear...


----------



## Ventura

I got out of bed for more then a few hours


----------



## laura024

There's beauty in the breakdown.


----------



## Ape in space

I just went totally insane and I love it.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Told someone who's been sucking my emotional energy that I cannot and will not deal with her if she's going to continue to be bat-**** crazy.


----------



## Hiccups

walked to the shops instead of driving!!!
I've been getting sore legs/cramps recently from a lack of exercise/movement so I saw it as a bit of a wake up call.. I need to stay fit and healthy.


----------



## papaSmurf

Ordered a delicious pizza and ate the entire thing!


----------



## Lasair

Today is sorted and I have my own room for the night


----------



## ratbag

Today was great. I got up earlier than usual, which felt surprisingly good, I volunteered for a couple of hours and then I got some free food at a Lebanese place. Now I may finish painting my Bob Ross portrait.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

So glad the truth about where I used to live came out, even if news might take a while to spread. Dunno why I thought I was safe moving down the freakin' street. Suddenly being back with my parents and closed up in this tiny bedroom is fantastic. I think about all that I went through, and after sifting through the pros and cons, I've got a lot going for me here.

What a nasty neighbourhood. They must have bed bugs, cockroaches, and pharaoh ants in every unit.

--------------------

I'm also feeling eager to get back to school. I can finally call them tomorrow and get this class set up again. No time like the present. I'll do it right this time.


----------



## mezzoforte

I called someone I met online, and I was able to talk for a whole 3 minutes without exploding 
This is a huge improvement.


----------



## TheDaffodil

My son in Sims had 2 babies...basically, I got to be lazy today and play Sims all day haha.


----------



## InOHIO

I prestiged again in COD. And, I got to eat pizza, haha.


----------



## matty

InOHIO said:


> I prestiged again in COD. And, I got to eat pizza, haha.


I miss COD, but battlefield a little more. I suck at COD. Congrats at prestige...again. Sounds like you would kick my ***.

______________
Managed to walk away from a 16 hr work day feeling pretty satisfied. Learned a lot, dealt with a lot of stress, and gained a lot of confidence in my job.

All I have done so far this 2012, is work, sleep and eat.


----------



## InOHIO

Why don't you play anymore?! But ahh, yes, Battlefield is awesome, graphics and online play are amazing, but I have been with COD since the beginning, it's like a friend I am just so loyal to. hehe :} I am pretty good though, my k/d ratio overall for MW3 is 2.4 :]


----------



## laura024

Rented my textbooks from Chegg and saved a ****load of money.


----------



## MindOverMood

InOHIO said:


> Why don't you play anymore?! But ahh, yes, Battlefield is awesome, graphics and online play are amazing, but I have been with COD since the beginning, it's like a friend I am just so loyal to. hehe :} I am pretty good though, my k/d ratio overall for MW3 is_* 2.4*_ :]


I smell a camper


----------



## matty

InOHIO said:


> Why don't you play anymore?! But ahh, yes, Battlefield is awesome, graphics and online play are amazing, but I have been with COD since the beginning, it's like a friend I am just so loyal to. hehe :} I am pretty good though, my k/d ratio overall for MW3 is 2.4 :]


Honestly I am bad at COD, dont know why, but Battlefield I am probably above average. Bigger maps suit me better

Why Don't I play.. no tv, no PS3, and no Time. Let them all back home


----------



## GunnyHighway

Made the first change to my profile in a long time. Wonder if anybody will notice what it is!

Maybe I should get rid of the foreveralone.jpg all over there :blank


----------



## shanghaikate

My husband and I booked our trip for Chinese New Year. We're going to Sanya (an island of the coast of China). I haven't gone to a beach in forever, so I'm really excited. Also my husband just found out friends of ours from his work will be there at the same time. Chinese New Year is the biggest holiday here, so everyone gets a lot of time off. Should be really fun.


----------



## InOHIO

matty said:


> Honestly I am bad at COD, dont know why, but Battlefield I am probably above average. Bigger maps suit me better
> 
> Why Don't I play.. no tv, no PS3, and no Time. Let them all back home


Oh wow. Well, then I guess it would be pretty difficult to play, then ;x I usually don't have time but I am on a 2 week break from school so that is really all I have been doing. That, getting online, reading and sleeping. Well hopefully you eventually get some time so you can have a little fun here and there in some aspect. :]


----------



## MindOverMood

GunnyHighway said:


> Made the first change to my profile in a long time. Wonder if anybody will notice what it is!
> 
> Maybe I should get rid of the foreveralone.jpg all over there :blank


The forever alone part ruined it for me:wife


----------



## Lasair

Got home from my trip in one piece


----------



## TheDaffodil

I got one of my turtles to start basking again.


----------



## trendyfool

I hung out with this awesome guy today!!! It was only the second time we've hung out but it was so much fun! I feel like we connect really well. Plus we sang for each other, which was fun. We're going to see tintin sometime later :]


----------



## Rossy

Deleated my Facebook.


----------



## Lasair

Was watching house and I guessed what was wrong with the kid before he did


----------



## simpleindian

realized today that talking to a gud friend can release tension and make u feel a lot better


----------



## gilt

Braved my early morning run with a -4F wind chill.


----------



## InOHIO

I got back in touch with an old friend who I haven't spoken to in years, and we are getting together this Friday


----------



## Ventura

We talked to 8am and it was amazing... I <3 him.


----------



## Boring Loser

I ate enough today and i didn't take a nap in the afternoon.


----------



## papaSmurf

Got a haircut finally.


----------



## Neptunus

A patient gave me a belated Christmas gift - a $25 gift certificate to Dunkin' Donuts. That brings the total up to $53 for D&D for this year. Apparently word has gotten out that I love coffee!

Heh, I'll be caffeinated for a good long time!


----------



## Neptunus

papaSmurf said:


> Got a haircut finally.


Was it a bob?


----------



## papaSmurf

Neptunus said:


> Was it a bob?


But of course!


----------



## Neptunus

^ :lol :nw


----------



## trendyfool

Umm, I didn't stay in bed all day, so I guess that's a good thing. It was a crappy day, but at least I did stuff.


----------



## InOHIO

I have gotten a job offer at a fine jewelry store, and it is a better paying job than I have now. However, I have been working at my current place for many years, and have a level of comfort there. However, more money is much needed for me right now, so I think I will take it. Regardless, I am happy the interview went so well that they wanted to hire me. Gives me more confidence.


----------



## Dying note

InOHIO said:


> I have gotten a job offer at a fine jewelry store, and it is a better paying job than I have now.


Hey, congratulations! 

I got called for an interview as a Pharmacy Tech for tomorrow afternoon. I haven't been successful with getting any offers for this position, but I'm hoping this store will give me a chance to get some experience...


----------



## InOHIO

Dying note said:


> Hey, congratulations!
> 
> I got called for an interview as a Pharmacy Tech for tomorrow afternoon. I haven't been successful with getting any offers for this position, but I'm hoping this store will give me a chance to get some experience...


Thank you!  Congratulations to you as well! Is your ultimate goal to be a Pharmacist? Regardless I wish you luck in your interview tomorrow and really hope you get the job!


----------



## Dying note

InOHIO said:


> Thank you!  Congratulations to you as well! Is your ultimate goal to be a Pharmacist? Regardless I wish you luck in your interview tomorrow and really hope you get the job!


I'm taking things in very small steps at the moment...lol Just securing a stable job is the main goal (that along with managing to keep it). I hope being given a chance again might give me confidence in deciding my future actually. It's been rough. Anyway, thanks so much for wishing me luck  I appreciate it.


----------



## offbyone

Ran 2.5 miles for the first time in months and didn't pass out from exhaustion!


----------



## foe

Went to the mall with my little brother to help him get a job. He's trying to get a PT position at Sears electronic department. 

We went to see if there's some shoes for him as well. Ended up buying a case of hotdogs, bacon and eggs at Target instead.


----------



## Lasair

I started a crochet project


----------



## trendyfool

Hung out with an awesome person!


----------



## Saekon

I had a nightmare today but instead of something bad happening to me, at the end I won and I woke up feeling fine. So fine that I decided to go through the day without wearing my contacts or glasses. I feel like I want to get more comfortable with my inability to see things clearly from more than 10cm away and it's giving me a good feeling as I go around not being able to see things and stepping on my dog's latest puddle of piss.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I got to see my sister's ultra-sound of my future nephew/niece.


----------



## laura024

Feel a little better after talking to Marc


----------



## shanghaikate

Got an invitation for this volunteer training in a couple weeks...should be able to help me get a teaching job if I can't otherwise.

Saw a movie with some of my favorite people in the world...

Last night was great as well. Here's hoping all the goodness continues.


----------



## Ventura

I found the *BEST* dam anti depressant, I've ever had.

Ever sense, me and my guy have been kinda dating, I've been :mushy !!! He is the sweetest thing EVER, and the way he talks, and cares .... it's just amazing... He makes me feel good, by just a text. 

We talked till 6am today, for hourss!! :eek !!

This puts me in a good mood for the whole day.


----------



## Lasair

Ventura said:


> I found the *BEST* dam anti depressant, I've ever had.
> 
> Ever sense, me and my guy have been kinda dating, I've been :mushy !!! He is the sweetest thing EVER, and the way he talks, and cares .... it's just amazing... He makes me feel good, by just a text.
> 
> We talked till 6am today, for hourss!! :eek !!
> 
> This puts me in a good mood for the whole day.


Sweet


----------



## Rossy

Permanently deleted my Facebook,simply had enough of it.


----------



## Hello22

I learnt how to play solitaire at work today! (And it felt good knowing i was getting paid for the privelige  )


----------



## peril

As I was going out to go to work, my boss called and told me I can work from home if I want.


----------



## offbyone

I woke up feeling happy.


----------



## Dying note

I picked up a new hobby I'm growing more excited about.


----------



## NotAgain

I fought back my urge to stay at home on the computer to go out with parents (go figure) and shop.

That's good, right?


----------



## leonardess

Yes.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm feeling something in my heart start to grow.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I cooked for my family today. Chicken and rice soup, and it was good.


----------



## shanghaikate

Had a great time today eating lunch with my husband and our best friends. Something hilarious always seems to happen with them...I love it.


----------



## peril

Just went to the hello yellow sale and oh my god, everything I got is 80-85% sale!!! It was amazing!

Retail therapy makes me feel good!:yay


----------



## offbyone

Unassisted chin up hell yes.


----------



## Rossy

A pretty girl in a local cafe kept checking me out


----------



## alexhte

I am on top of all my assignments at College when most other people are behind.


----------



## steelmyhead

I found that trailhead I was looking for.


----------



## trendyfool

I know I couldn't possibly be in love, but I'm starting to have feelings about this guy. We had a really good text conversation today and it made me so happy.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## alexhte

Was allowed to come home early because I had no coursework to do at College.


----------



## offbyone

Ran today, didn't die! (02/21 to develop it into a habit again )


----------



## kiwikiwi

Im advancing in my 60 day course and they provided a mentor for me which turned out to be a real person. Im feeling happier and blemish free, go god!


----------



## baseballdude

Heading back to college today .


----------



## Gustaf

I understood what RB p21 and p53 have to do with the cell cycle. 
And I made an appointment with a therapist.


----------



## Brett C Rhodes LCSW

I got up, faced my anxiety, got myself to work and realized (again) that I'm gonna be just fine, I'm pretty damned good at my job, and even though someone else may not be happy with me or my work, I'm gonna be all right.

Frustrating that I gotta face that on some Mondays after a rough previous week, but I always feel better and stronger for getting through it.

Every day above ground is a good day!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Weight came down nicely with just distilled water cut and a nap. Now to cut the last few ;o)


----------



## trendyfool

Spent a lot of time with my crush and we hugged/held hands a lot


----------



## odd_one_out

Getting a good workout by cleaning the place well, despite sleep deprivation. Also getting close to someone I wuv.


----------



## kaaryn

I got to the beach today after many days in bed (yahoo!)


----------



## heyJude

I finally met up with my college counselor and it turns out, I WILL be eligible for graduation (Associate of Science) this May! OMG. I'm so excited/relieved I can't even put it into words...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

heyJude said:


> I finally met up with my college counselor and it turns out, I WILL be eligible for graduation (Associate of Science) this May! OMG. I'm so excited/relieved I can't even put it into words...


Well done, onwards and upwards!

:clap


----------



## heyJude

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Well done, onwards and upwards!
> 
> :clap


Thanks! You have no idea how worried I was this morning. I was thinking I had to take all those courses over again, but no. I think I will be applying for that PT program, btw. Starts in February.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

heyJude said:


> Thanks! You have no idea how worried I was this morning. I was thinking I had to take all those courses over again, but no. I think I will be applying for that PT program, btw. Starts in February.


Nice work muchacha!

And good quote btw:teeth

_You funny._


----------



## heyJude

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Nice work muchacha!
> 
> And good quote btw:teeth
> 
> _You funny._


Not really, but I try. :teeth


----------



## Neutrino

Took a little break from posting (for like 2 days) because I got bored and now I'm posting like crazy and it's so funnnnnnnnnn.

Good mood = okcancel


----------



## Neutrino

trendyfool said:


> Spent a lot of time with my crush and we hugged/held hands a lot


:clap that's awesome!


----------



## Addler

I was thinking how I don't really have friends today and again wondering how important that is to me. I had a big scare tonight and freaked out about it on Facebook, and one of my old classmates has been on chat and online Scrabble with me for the last several hours. He's not on this site as far as I know, and though I thanked him, I don't think he knows how much this means to me. But now I know I have a friend :')


----------



## offbyone

Talked with lots of people to day. Long animated conversations too. Who is this person?


----------



## papaSmurf

Went for a nice long walk, got some quality thinking done.


----------



## trendyfool

I gave a girl in my calc class my email so she could ask me for help when she needs it.  Also, I was with my boyfriend and a few of his friends and I was really nervous at first, but I got less awkward, and I feel great around him.


----------



## kiwikiwi

kaaryn said:


> I got to the beach today after many days in bed (yahoo!)


isn't it cold there? lowest temperature ...is what?


----------



## kiwikiwi

We went out for my birthday and the weather was spectacular for the perfect January day! I visited my old town and was so happy to see familiar streets, bought a delicious cake,talked to my best friend, registered for the class I dropped then went to my favorite restaurant for lunch, the food was better than ever, so tasty! feeling high all the way, 24 years old soon lol


----------



## laura024

Got help for my severe panic disorder


----------



## caflme

I finally called the rehab place and got info on my physical therapy. My script expired cuz I've been putting it off for 4 months. But talked to my GP and he's writing up a new one for me to pick up tomorrow. Then I will take it to the rehab place and schedule the eval. If I can start in two weeks I'll actually get a therapist I know and like and have confidence in. I hope it works out.

I'm actually going to try to start and do the therapy cuz my arm is hurting worse and more often... and I really hate the nerve/pain pill.


----------



## spades07

great weather, this picture a result:


----------



## alte

I finally learned how to do a procedure I was struggling with initially. Guess those hours in spent in the simulation labs practicing on manikins finally paid off


----------



## gilt

I drove about twenty miles this morning before I realized that I had left my laptop on the car trunk....and it was still there!


----------



## Lasair

I bought a pretty dress, in a size smaller than I usually fit in


----------



## Christina123

Got back an essay which had the highest mark I've ever received at uni level. 
I also contacted my shrink for another appointment.
I also talked more with my flatmates today I've done over a combined six months.
Did a good cleaning of my room.


----------



## Omgblood

Really good day at school social-anxiety wise. The first week of school is always good for me for some reason. Have an old acquaintance from high school whos in one of my classes. The first person I've connected to in like two years. I might be able to make a comeback and rejoin my circle of friends. Almost an end to my car problems for now. Also taking an automotive class so I can learn hopefully

I hope this optimism last long


----------



## steelmyhead

stopped at the park on the way home today... it was cold with a little rain, but I had a warm jacket and a smartphone.


----------



## leonardess

I was thanked at a management meeting for helping to rectify a situation that would have had an adverse impact on our program, making other people's jobs harder. 

Now I am faced with the decision to do a workshop/presentation or not. It's being called an opportunity, but it sounds a little more like an "opportunity" to me. I'm still deciding.


----------



## ImWeird

Finished writing a massive paper. Ah, such a load off my shoulders.


----------



## leonardess

oh, and my three stooges dvd's finally arrived!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Won my first bout of the tournament. And on weight for tomorrow!


----------



## ForeverInBloom

After worrying about potentially being in charge of a meeting for a school organization, it finally happened. Although I was nervous, a good friend of mine helped me out and it went rather well. I look forward to being in charge next meeting.


----------



## gilt

leonardess said:


> oh, and my three stooges dvd's finally arrived!


"Calling Doctor Howard, Doctor Fine, Doctor Howard."


----------



## gilt

Twice in two days I was complimented on the repair work that I've done on several pieces of equipment. The breakdowns have been happening more frequently these past few months, and Maintenance really has needed a hand.


----------



## Dying note

I didn't shed a tear once today.


----------



## Souldoubt

I've been eating well all day. No avoiding food, but no binging either.
Small steps, but woo and yay!


----------



## leonardess

gilt said:


> "Calling Doctor Howard, Doctor Fine, Doctor Howard."


Dewey, Cheatem, and Howe!


----------



## leonardess

Dying note said:


> I didn't shed a tear once today.


I hope this is a good trend!


----------



## LucidDreamer

Managed to actually get along with my mom and avoid a fight today! I also take comfort in the fact I don't have to go to school tomorrow or Monday =]


----------



## Cashew

Today I learned that you can use eye drops with your eyes closed and it will still work. AWESOME.


----------



## DubnRun

even though I was bored like every other day.. I didn't smoke.


----------



## offbyone

I accomplished something gross and SA related today that I haven't done in years. I'm leaving that completely cryptic so I seem mysterious.


----------



## laura024

I was able to sleep today for the first time in weeks thanks to my med.


----------



## ainsleigh

Just had a cup of tea.


----------



## matty

I am awesome. Had everything under control today, which is incredible considering how out of control everything is. Screw you work, you will not keep me down. Not now. 

Had a really nice run at soccer too, incredible first touch and my shooting was not where near as ugly as it has been of late.


----------



## papaSmurf

Went for a nice long walk.


----------



## offbyone

Woke up happy again!


----------



## Lasair

I had my first drunkn experience last night - it was so strange and no hang over in the morning


----------



## trendyfool

Making out with my boyfriend makes me less anxious.


----------



## laura024

I didn't die.


----------



## baseballdude

Just a good day today . Yesterday I was feeling like crap but today has been a good, reassuring day. Freaking out for no reason does not do any good, and that got proved today.


----------



## Syndacus

Will be marching in the Stock Show Parade tomorrow and the MLK parade as well with Rangerettes. The high kicking dancers that do the Macy's Day parade in NYC and worldwide too. Just only a banner carrier, but still nervous about 20k people watching me, and being on TV as well.


----------



## Shadow2009

I actually spoke to my old best friend on Facebook (he's had an account since last year and never used it until tonight) for the first time in three years and he said he misses hanging out with me!


----------



## chrisncal2

I ... got a candy cane from my teacher. 
and its the weekend ! =D 

its friday, friday, everyone get down on fridaay(;


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's parents spent hours describing and discussing my symptoms so I could take notes, giving plenty of insight into them. They also helped me figure out how to go about seeking employment considering my symptoms. Day was hard apart from that, with many severe energy crashes. Now I'm worried about the drive home because everything's frosting over.


----------



## trendyfool

It's unexpectedly snowing at my house, very pretty


----------



## caflme

I got home about an hour ago and got obsessed with moving the table into the house... from the deck (it's a table I've been given - I've not had a diningroom table in ages and have been having to use TV trays)... so I moved my desk (a huge monstrosity - 3'x5') out of the diningroom (yes, my diningroom is only 6'x6'). So I moved that desk and found that the gross peel and stick vinyl square tiles were brittle and cracking and I got obsessed with scraping what I could off (that will be a project in it's own - scraping them all off and replacing them with either regular rolled vinyl or an area rug over the wood floors)... off topic again. So I finally made myself quit scraping and accept it will look like crud till I can get round to doing it properly. I had my son help me carry the table in and tried it in all sorts of positions. It'll do - once I get a tablecloth for it. It's so nice to see a table there now. But - I'm embarrassed to admit - that instead of clearing out my desk and throwing a bunch of stuff away ... I moved it over into the livingroom... which won't be bad when I have the people come take my couch, chair, ottoman and microwave cart/tv stand away. The couch will be replaced by an elliptical machine I'm getting. I do still have a nice two-seater (loveseat - hate the term) rocking/reclining type sofa. So much more to do but just got a call being told my son and I are being taken out to dinner at Red Lobster in an hour - sigh.... but I do love eating there... just wish it wasn't right now. Arm is killing me... really bad... might take a Percocet... but not sure how I'll react to it. I'm so excited to have a table again... once I get a tablecloth on it I'll post a picture.


----------



## noyadefleur

I think I've discovered a few things about myself.


----------



## epostler

I are breakfast with some co-workers and we states for 3 hours talking and having fun. I haven't laughed like that in awhile!


----------



## Lasair

I seen my best friend and found a program on line that will help with my assignments


----------



## Dying note

I let my mother see a glimpse of the truth- I let her know and made her understand what bothered me about something she said. I feel better.


----------



## Neutrino

Bought my grad dress and other things.


----------



## shanghaikate

Just got back from karaoke with my husband and co-workers. Drank, sang, danced...and no SA at all. I never could have done this six months ago. I'm very proud of myself. Such a good night.


----------



## melissa75

Well, it happened yesterday but didn't have time to post really.

Went to my brother's...and, rode horses for the first time in 12 years. I miss it terribly . It was so calming, peaceful, being out there. This soothing joyfulness came over me. Being out there in the open air, out of the city. I can't believe it took me so long. I can go back any time I want. In fact, people are giving their horses away because they can't afford them with the drought and the cost to care for them so sky-high. I'm unable to do this at the moment since I live in the city, but I'm so tempted to just leave the city, leave everything, and try it...for some sort of happiness for once. But, is that just temporary? idk. Anyway, yesterday was a good day.


----------



## odd_one_out

Got lots of research done despite a bad night being kept awake by indigestion and neck and shoulder spasms.


----------



## MsDaisy

I'm watching a Brazil Butt lift commercial....cracking me up. :haha


----------



## MsDaisy

melissa75 said:


> Well, it happened yesterday but didn't have time to post really.
> 
> Went to my brother's...and, rode horses for the first time in 12 years. I miss it terribly . It was so calming, peaceful, being out there. This soothing joyfulness came over me. Being out there in the open air, out of the city. I can't believe it took me so long. I can go back any time I want. In fact, people are giving their horses away because they can't afford them with the drought and the cost to care for them so sky-high. I'm unable to do this at the moment since I live in the city, but I'm so tempted to just leave the city, leave everything, and try it...for some sort of happiness for once. But, is that just temporary? idk. Anyway, yesterday was a good day.


Good for you! I'm so happy for you!! Horseback ridding is one of the many things I live for. Its so powerful the strength and energy those beasts have. They really are uplifting for the soul. Best wishes to you.


----------



## steelmyhead

Went to the pier and walked around a bit. I don't think I've ever been so cold. There was a football game or something that had just ended.


----------



## Christina123

I admitted on this forum something I've never admitted to a real person: I'm still a virgin at 22.


----------



## trendyfool

It snowed today, and it was beautiful.

Also, I saw my boyfriend :3


----------



## peril

I can now edit my posts! :clap


----------



## Jinxx

I was the only one that could get my 1 year old sister to finally fall asleep tonight. Went through the aggravation of that while having a week long stomach virus as well.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Nothing bad happened today. I consider that something good!


----------



## celiloquy

No matter what, coffee will make everything better, even if it's only for a couple hours. :clap


----------



## Lasair

I started the process if getting off my meds and the doc said my ability to hold eye contact really improved.


----------



## It Happens

Wasn't a particularly good day, but I found out I got 65% on a math test I took today


----------



## rawrguy

Made a text buddy (I think)


----------



## azure5

I spent the whole day with my good friend

She means the world to me


----------



## GunnyHighway

Got my first hair cut in 3.5 years. It feels so weird, running my hands through my hair. I expect it to go on a bit longer, but it's like it just disappeared!


----------



## simpleindian

I was able to bring a smile to a friend's face.


----------



## Christina123

I have a big fear of calling to professional services; e.g dentist, doctor, hairdresser.
Today I was really terrified of calling the hairdresser for an appointment to get my hair coloured, however I decided to just do it. I was so scared I was almost shaking when I was doing it, but now that I've phoned and I did it I feel like a million bucks. Scratch that, I feel like a gazillion bucks.:clap


----------



## mrbojangles

I got back in touch with an old sas friend. Feels good man


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Swam my butt off, met a cute girl, flirted a little bit.


----------



## trendyfool

Spent about an hour on the phone with my boyfriend, and he thought I looked good in the hoodie I bought today.


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I tried black sesame ice cream for the first time. Turns out it's pretty good!


----------



## Dying note

I made huge progress on the song I've been recording- Made good use of the heavy mood I fell into this afternoon (love to rhyme..lol)


----------



## kosherpiggy

i got my anxiety medicine finally today !  it's atarax. i hope it gives me courage to facebook chat this boy i've been in love with for almost 4 years.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I found a program that will convert my Itunes music (that I bought) to mp3 so now I can put it on my mp3 player.


----------



## Wesses

I woke up healthy, with a roof over my head, and the people that I care about are also healthy. you can't ask for much more.

specifically, joining this site is agood one i think!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I got into the course at the University I wanted!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I could dance right now.


----------



## kiirby

Went to the dentist for the first time in a good while, and my teeth are doing just dandy 

Off to join the gym later. Feel productive.


----------



## Rossy

Made peace with the fact that I am going to be on my own until I die.


----------



## Christina123

Rossy said:


> Made peace with the fact that I am going to be on my own until I die.


Didn't we use to be SAS friends?


----------



## Rossy

I don't know.


----------



## Jarka

I talked (not just replied yes/no/hmm or rather went home) to people (MULTIPLE!) and some of them seemed to be interested in what I was saying ..I guess it's not always pointless.


----------



## Lasair

I got invited to dinner


----------



## skygazer

school is cancelled because of snow


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I did something nice for someone?!


----------



## Insanityonthego

I´m a proud latina *****


----------



## calichick

Someone complimented me today. She said out of the blue "You look so much like a model and so unique looking, but I'm sure you get that a lot." I forgot how much nicer people are in the real world, versus the internet. Definitely need to get out more, I've been a hermit in my house after graduating a few months ago..


----------



## Ramiro

Good


----------



## Ramiro

Hello latina


----------



## steelmyhead

the scratch on my camera lens was downgraded to a smudge.


----------



## trendyfool

my bf texted me this: "Oh...my...god. Marry me. Ur too cute. sh*t. Ah. Omg. Yes.  i say bahahah a lot haha so now i feel like a goat/sheep. Holy sh*t. Ur. So. Cute. Omg. ****. Yes. I can't stand it. Im. So. Happy. <3 haha " like word for word. maybe it's weird that a text made me so happy but it did and I like how weird and cute we are together and he's awesome

also the snow is pretty


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'm feeling a bit more positive tonight.


----------



## wrongnumber

I just organised the crap out of my room.


----------



## Encraptulate

I have the house to myself! Yay! No more relentless invasion of my privacy and ugly crushing of my focus. 10 hours straight drawing? Yeah why not )))))))


----------



## alexhte

All of my assignments at College have been signed off and I have achieved the highest possible grade in them all.


----------



## tutliputli

I spent most of the day on the sofa with a blanket, napping, reading my new book, and watching Michael Palin. It's been lovely to not have to do anything at all!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

tutliputli said:


> I spent most of the day on the sofa with a blanket, napping, reading my new book, and watching Michael Palin. It's been lovely to not have to do anything at all!


I could do with a day like that!

I actually contemplated and went as far as practicing my sick voice this morning, (top tip, put a tissue up one of your nostrils, for that authentic blocked up sound:b)

Um something good, I weighed in a 200lbs when I got home. I'm bulking too fast, but nothin' wrong with a little bit of chub on a cheat day!

Also my fastidiously religious, conservative head honcho pharmacy director asked me casually "how's tricks?" today, I wonder if she knows what that actually means..

:um

Maybe she's onto me..


----------



## Wesses

i am gaining the courage to call my parents and ask for a little cash..........i don't wanna eat just rice next week.......


----------



## Wesses

wrongnumber said:


> I just organised the crap out of my room.


i gotta do that for sure


----------



## Lasair

I'm going out dancing


----------



## heyJude

A random woman at the store told me, "You know, you have a really pretty face." It certainly brightened up my day as I was feeling quite lousy about my looks earlier.


----------



## matty

Skied my first black diamond run last night. Twice. Not as bad as I thought it would be. getting over the edge was the hardest part. Where to from here


----------



## alte

Today, I was approached by someone who I thought was a friend, who wanted to recruit me into a business ... a little bit of research online revealed it to be a fairly shady business. It talks about how you can make a lot of money and enjoy financial freedom by being your own boss and can work from home to boot. 

It is repulsive. 

Even if this weren't a scam, how can anyone be satisfied if they only have the single minded goal of making tons of money? 

After this experience, I am soo unbelievably grateful, to have the opportunity to work in my career. I wouldn't give it up if someone offered me a 10 million a year cold "financial" job. Seriously.


----------



## anxiousguy

got my mojo back


----------



## simpleindian

someone praised me or made some postive statements abt me.It feels gud.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Today's over. That's good.


----------



## Stilla

Bought flowers, shoes and candy! :O


----------



## offbyone

Had to decide something about my prescription drug coverage and talked to a nice support lady and joked around and made her laugh. Usually calls like that are usually terrible but that one was actually great.


----------



## Lasair

I made it to college even after going out last night


----------



## kosherpiggy

i got my schedule today


----------



## skygazer

school is closed


----------



## mrmarc

Volunteered for Samaratins


----------



## matty

Cut my hair off, such a relief, one less thing to worry about.


----------



## alte

I have become a bit of a stubborn *** over the past few weeks. Instead of saying 'could you please do this?' and then readily accepting if they say 'no', now, more times than before, I say 'I need this to happen.' if they say no, I will persist and heckle them to still do it.

It makes me feel like I am in a little more control. Maybe, I am turning into a jerk but I sort of like it.


----------



## offbyone

matty said:


> Skied my first black diamond run last night. Twice. Not as bad as I thought it would be. getting over the edge was the hardest part. Where to from here


Double black with moguls?  But honestly good job, the first black diamond can be terrifying!


----------



## melissa75

I did NOT work AT ALL . 

And, I made one tiny step towards changing my career completely. I really think I might do this. I see a glimmer of hope for myself.


----------



## dejaentendu

My toothache is starting to ease. About time!


----------



## kos

Finished my resume after 6 months of procrastination. Feel really good about it.


----------



## Dying note

I applied in person for the second time and actually think I have a shot at getting a position...


----------



## strawberryjulius

Feeling good today. Finished reading a good book.


----------



## trendyfool

I would probably have cut myself last year on a day like today, but things are different now and I didn't.


----------



## saso

i had a bunch of happy moments and made positive connections with other humans today even though im having a crappy body day. mothernaturemofo#


----------



## Catnap

After spending who knows how long getting into a really bad sleeping pattern again (waking up at dusk, going to sleep at dawn), I was successful in getting to sleep early last night and woke up early today! I'm going to put my cut off time for everything back to 10pm, because I notice it really improves my mood and my skin :b. I'm glad I don't have to miss out on today and now I have lots of time to get stuff done.


----------



## laura024

I got good sleep, which is so important for my current mental state.


----------



## Lasair

I got a good piece of my assignment done on the train - and no one sat beside me on the train either so I had the whole table to myself


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I had a girl confirm a date with me for tonight


----------



## tutliputli

Onomatopoeia said:


> I had a girl confirm a date with me for tonight


Yay! :clap

----

My housemate's friends came over for dinner (which I suggested). I was pretty quiet and awkward but at least I pushed myself out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

...only to cancel 51 minutes before we were supposed to meet :/

She says she wants a raincheck though! I'm rather skeptical :blank

Thanks Tutli and good for you!!



tutliputli said:


> Yay! :clap
> 
> ----
> 
> My housemate's friends came over for dinner (which I suggested). I was pretty quiet and awkward but at least I pushed myself out of my comfort zone.


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's insisting on taking me on a holiday and paying, saying we'll have separate beds. She still loves me and paid a huge compliment this evening. It made me feel less alone - I couldn't be with the SO tonight and thought we would have been. ETA - yes! We got to spend time together after all.


----------



## papaSmurf

Had a nice chat with a friend, made cake pops for the first time.


----------



## Neutrino

Studied for hours and did all the laundry. I feel accomplished.


----------



## papaSmurf

trendyfool said:


> I would probably have cut myself last year on a day like today, but things are different now and I didn't.


Way to go, hombre! There will always be rough days, but it's really awesome to hear that you've been able to build up better ways of working through adversity.


----------



## trendyfool

^Thanks 

Today I went to a meeting for the group I'm on the board of, and I felt more comfortable around the other people than I did at the last meeting (Still pretty uncomfortable lol) and said a few things.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

I woke up this morning, I guess that's a good thing...


----------



## Catnap

I made an awesome, yummy dinner, went shopping and though I felt like being lazy tonight, got in my hour and a half of running. Just checked my bodymedia totals and it is soo nice to see my calorie burn/physical activity and steps meters surpassed! I feel good! Three more pounds and I'll have lost ten this month. :boogie


----------



## littlerivers

Man in front of me in a queue smiled at me. I smiled back.


----------



## Barette

Made a friend and a few aquaintances, though I was still awkward. But I'm getting there!


----------



## JAkDy

Cracked the final frontier of independence from my father. The last thing he could ever help me with these days was handyman stuff.

For the first time I did a job and didn't need him at all (actually I think it's the 2nd time, but still). Didn't even let him be where I was when I did it.

Acted pretty casual when I gave him his tools back. But felt like a boss. Like I was saying 
"I don't need you anymore".


----------



## strawberryjulius

I made note of some things I've improved in and some I need a lot more work in.


----------



## soulfree11

I managed to tell my sister about my social anxiety and am now seeing a CBT practitioner. One step at a time, working towards overcoming anxiety. I'm not giving up, what may come...


----------



## matty

offbyone said:


> Double black with moguls?  But honestly good job, the first black diamond can be terrifying!


The double black moguls are oddly enough next on my list :afr my just work up to that slowly.


----------



## papaSmurf

matty said:


> The double black moguls are oddly enough next on my list :afr my just work up to that slowly.


Working up to the double blacks slowly is a good plan! Stick to the single blacks until you're feeling totally comfortable with those, practicing sharp, 90-ish degree turns all the while to prepare yourself for the moguls.


----------



## matty

papaSmurf said:


> Working up to the double blacks slowly is a good plan! Stick to the single blacks until you're feeling totally comfortable with those, practicing sharp, 90-ish degree turns all the while to prepare yourself for the moguls.


Thanks for the pointers. I don't actually think my mountain has any double blacks. I am planning on going for a ski tonight.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Well, you're not missing out on all that much, to be honest. Moguls often force you into a bunch of choppy turns which can destroy your sense of flow and make everything less fun.


----------



## laura024

I survived. That's my only goal until I can get help.


----------



## Lasair

I got all my notes printed that I had not printed


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I made a ****ing decision at last!

And a recently divorced hot woman in work is flirting with me, I keep saying the ****ing nerdiest stuff to her though, I needs to relax.


And I need to stop saying ****!


****!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i started my second semester today


----------



## papaSmurf

Figured out how to fix my Last.fm, yay.


----------



## strawberryjulius

My box of poop is going off on its journey to Sydney, so like, there's a part of me, in Sydney. Sydney people should feel lucky. I've made my appointment too. Now I just need to call up the pathologists on Friday and tell them I'm coming in for a pee test on Saturday. And go get my haircut. And do my exam. Then I'll be slightly less worried. 

..Yes, I know this is the something good happened thread. :b Less worry is the best thing right now!


----------



## skygazer

Got through monday without a problem. c:


----------



## Boring Loser

I got the splinter out of my foot.


----------



## alexhte

Cooked dinner for the family!


----------



## trendyfool

Got a good score on my math quiz


----------



## Gorillaz

trying to be positive..
Went to a big business networking convention at university. I held up my own when talking to a few 'big shot's. Gave out some resumes... and got an interview. I was pretty bad at the beginning, but I think I impressed a few people by the end.


----------



## Elliptical

Guy I like said hi to me in the hallway at school. ;D


----------



## LeftyFretz

chilled with my best bud from high school. never a fail, even if our lives get too busy, always the same when we finally get to hang again. /sap.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i bought new eyeliner :]


----------



## Barette

I finally got into my car.


----------



## papaSmurf

Went for a lovely walk, ate some delicious tamales.


----------



## ainsleigh

I wrote something that mattered to me.

P.S. I hope this thread doesn't end. It's the most positive thing on this forum


----------



## Wesses

i went to a bar i used to go to all the time, where I know everyone and I wasn't jumping out of my skin


----------



## Lasair

Met with learning support and it looks like things may get better academically


----------



## papaSmurf

First day of class went super well!


----------



## snowyowl

Almost done my literary arts portfolio! Just have to print out the last thing and hole punch/organize and I'm done!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i put something in the lost and found :]


----------



## Dying note

I had a very helpful therapy session today. Marks a moment where I can say I may actually be 'healing' in a way I didn't think was possible. I hope I don't regret allowing my mind to go there, but I think it's true.


----------



## Neutrino

papaSmurf said:


> Went for a lovely walk, ate some delicious tamales.


I thought that said tomatoes... Then toenails... Then to males. It's pronounced tamaleeeeez, right?


----------



## papaSmurf

okcancel said:


> I thought that said tomatoes... Then toenails... Then to males. It's pronounced tamaleeeeez, right?


^More or less, yep.

Today I went to kickboxing class for the first time in over nine months! I'm going to be extraordinarily sore tomorrow, but my injured foot pretty much feels fine. I'm super excited to be able to start getting back in shape.


----------



## strawberryjulius

It's Australia day today and my Nonna and my cousin came over for lunch. I got a little bit drunk. Laughed a lot. I had a nice day.


----------



## Lasair

I'm cold but happy - going out and my best friend is coming


----------



## DontDoSadness

Our class left because our professor didn't show and during this I made a friend and we exchanged phone numbers  The last time something like this happend it was 2010.


----------



## Neutrino

Had a four hour nap.


----------



## Neutrino

DontDoSadness said:


> Our class left because our professor didn't show and during this I made a friend and we exchanged phone numbers  The last time something like this happend it was 2010.


That's really cool  congrats!


----------



## alte

I have been making small talk with the little old people in my apartment building whenever I come across them in the hallways and elevators. They seem so approachable and eager for conversation. It is good practice for talking.


----------



## Barette

I'm pretty sure I got asked out.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I can make phonecalls so easily now, it's crazy. No rabid heartbeat, no pacing and procrastination..just I need to make a phone call *does it.* Almost like a normal person!

I'm also feeling more confident about my exam but those people haven't replied to my email yet so I don't know if it's happening *sigh*

I stopped myself from binging a couple of times today too. And I spent a lot of time with Moju. <3


----------



## pita

I hired a freelancer for the first time at work, and he did a fantastic job.


----------



## helena

I saw Venus to left of the Moon (in pisces) so clearly tonight.. stared at it for ages.. soo beautiful


----------



## DontDoSadness

okcancel said:


> That's really cool  congrats!


Thank you


----------



## josh92

Nothing tops the feeling from graduating high school ha ha. But today felt like i made an impovment in my job search.


----------



## Melinda

Managed to get my lazy self down to the gym and work out for nearly a full hour. Did not eat a ton this evening as I usually do (although I did have a vegan chocolate chip cookie after my workout >.>)


----------



## odd_one_out

I slept well despite my friend kipping beside me. The body heat gets too much but luckily it's winter. It actually went the opposite to how I expected and was comforting and a little connecting. Another good thing that's already happened today was my SO showed me an idea I like which would involve hooking me up to her via my heartbeat, making me feel closer. I wouldn't like to be on the receiving end though. Anyway, to make me feel properly close would require a nasal spray of oxytocin.


----------



## tutliputli

My friend got nominated for an animation award! Also, I ate chocolate for lunch and soup for afters.


----------



## Lasair

I had a lovely day with my best friend


----------



## ShyGuy86

I took a stroll through the _Val d'Orcia_. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Took my assessment test for college. Scored really high in English and reading. Also heard back from a center than could help me with counseling and my problems.


----------



## fayezrhapsody

got my ears pierced,


----------



## Melinda

Went to the gym again, still riding the runner's high (more like jogger's high to be fair). God I missed that feeling. Why did I ever stop running?


----------



## littlemisshy

Spent some time with my SIL (the nice one lol) and really enjoyed chatting with her


----------



## strawberryjulius

I went a did my urine test and bloods today. I had to fast so afterwards my mum and I went to get breakfast. We got bacon and eggs and some ridiculously nice coffee. I had a nice with her.

Then I came home and at lunch time my boyfriend came over for a couple of hours. We talked and played with Moju.

I've now done 2 hours of study and plan to do a little more work on my assignment then I'll relax for the rest of the night.

Yep, really nice day.


----------



## laura024

My med has shown promise. It lifted the depression at least.


----------



## Cecile

My cousin called me to tell me something she was dying to tell.


----------



## DubnRun

had some coffee.best things thats happened today, infact this whole year, thats how sad my life is


----------



## Losm

Finished my exams, woo I'm free! :boogie


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

eargasmic new music

youtube.com/watch?v=ThKNt-GY1ww
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThKNt-GY1ww


----------



## odd_one_out

I learnt more about myself today, slowly putting the pieces together. I did a test on reading socioemotional information in film clips and scored 4 standard deviations below the control group mean, but during the test thought I was doing well. I checked the score a couple of times to make sure it was right. It explains a lot such as how I lack insight into the extent of my deficits, thinking I'm not too bad at cues, especially since I can pass static reading tests. Apparently it's the multimodal tests that best show up the deficits because they better approximate real life and trouble integrating multimodal information. Since no one's qualified to make me a treatment plan in this town I have to come up with my own and take account of such things - it feels like I'm pulling myself slowly out the rut.


----------



## trendyfool

Yesterday and the day before, some good things happened. I did some things I was terrified of doing. I went to therapy, I went to a meeting with a volunteer group, I saw a documentary with my friend (on the first day) and yesterday I went to my classes, talked with my calc teacher about partially making up a test I missed, and hung out with my boyfriend. I had a *great* time with him and we laughed/talked/made out a lot. He's the best.


----------



## offbyone

Met two SAS people in person and hung out with one of them. Was fun!


----------



## papaSmurf

My niece's birthday party went really well! All the kids had oodles of fun, my present was a huge hit, and the cake pops me and my sister made ended up being absurdly delicious.


----------



## Melinda

Hung out with my boyfriend and a mutual long time friend of ours. It was such a nice day. Despite living with my boyfriend we barely get to interact with each other during the week (he works nights, I work during the day) so that made it all the more wonderful. And our friend always inspires me.


----------



## odd_one_out

Went round the shops and had awful symptoms from leaving the house (allergies, light and noise sensitivity, anxiety, poor balance and disorientation, blocked and painful ears, weakness and stomach aches) but the persistence paid off because now I know what to buy. I just have to find out if I can get a discount on new glasses.


----------



## steelmyhead

Walked through the most ridiculously beautiful meadows today. I was really amazed.


----------



## Losm

Faced a situation instead of freaking out when I normally would have. Baby steps!


----------



## James_Russell

Did something very scary and daunting at the weekend and it ended well. And one positive step has made my mood sky rocket. Didn't happen today but still. Today is when I realised what a good mood i'm in


----------



## Gorillaz

trendyfool said:


> Yesterday and the day before, some good things happened. I did some things I was terrified of doing. I went to therapy, I went to a meeting with a volunteer group, I saw a documentary with my friend (on the first day) and yesterday I went to my classes, talked with my calc teacher about partially making up a test I missed, and hung out with my boyfriend. I had a *great* time with him and we laughed/talked/made out a lot. He's the best.


sweet couple of days man!


----------



## cafune

Losm said:


> Finished my exams, woo I'm free! :boogie


Ooh, congrats! That's something I will be able to say very soon! 

--------------------------------------------------------------
Found out that the 10 English commentaries aren't actually due tomorrow but on 6 Feb. I was _so_ freaking happy when I heard that. Thank the universe for hearing my pleas of desperation. *ENORMOUS sigh of relief*

Parents agreed to get me a decent phone... one that doesn't randomly cut calls like my old one. Awesome.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I made yummy brownies! lol nothing else happened today


----------



## strawberryjulius

I made meatballs today and they turned out well. I also faced my cab fear and told my supervisor about my stupid broken vacuum. I'm feeling less anxious today.


----------



## Neutrino

Hrm. Figured out how to post gifs on here.


----------



## jane dough

i sold a drunk guy a pair of penis nose glasses today at work lol. serious.


----------



## James_Russell

Realised that right now i'm in a place where I can actually push myself to do things. Feels good.


----------



## Citrine

Yay! Passed the phone interview.....but now I gotz ta do the face to face interview....but I'll save that for another day. :yay


----------



## strawberryjulius

I had a mini chocolate binge today but I know WHY I did it and I'm going to solve that issue tomorrow. I just wish that I could calm down, figure out what's going on in my head, and then walk away from the kitchen. I guess I'm just not there yet.

Yeah, I'm going to count figuring **** out a good thing that happened.


----------



## Rossy

Turned into Mr Popular on here somehow lol


----------



## gilt

A friend of mine from work who who had left some years ago was back for consultant work. It was great to see him again.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

After many months of procrastination and flat out deliberate avoidance, I finally manned up and messaged some people on facebook.


Go me!


----------



## Dying note

Made it to the library today. Had an incident there that really bothered me, but I'm letting it go now. None of those people mattered before and they don't now.


----------



## diamondheart89

I got a job!


----------



## Insanityonthego

I have no doubt in my mind God is real. There have been many circumstances in my life lately in which God has responded to me through prayer. I have no more doubt there´s an after life and that I have a soul. My life is changing for the better and now I see everything clearly. I am not afraid anymore and scared to live. God is a God of love and the reason why some people abandon his path is because they choose bad over good. Because God is pure we must become more pure in order to reach him. Your faith will save you but your good deeds will be rewarded. It is a world of mystery for a reason. He gave us freedom and the liberty to become what we wanted to be in this life. everybody has a gift a purpose, if they use it wisely they will be blessed in all sense of the word. That is why I believe in the word forever. Life is a gift take it or leave it.


----------



## alte

Today was last day of this rotation. My senior said I am reliable, intelligent, hardworking, personable and that I will do well. He is a very nice guy and wouldn't say a bad thing to anyone but it felt nice to hear the compliments, even though my colleague received much greater praise.


----------



## papaSmurf

My evening has been immeasurably improved by this man's gentle song:






(The actual contents of their order sound like the worst possible thing though)


----------



## strawberryjulius

Didn't have a chocolate binge today.


----------



## caflme

I slept well... and it was soooo needed. I used a better pillow, took a neurontin, went to bed earlier and I used a heating pad on my neck/arm... I feel sooo much better this morning. 

Yesterday was a bad day full of headaches and neck aches and arm hurting and an annoying jerk who thought if he argued with me as long as he could I could magically make money appear to pay his rent and utilities. We had to have the police remove him from the building and ban him - it always makes me sad when that happens... but at the moment I was quite pissed off but calm. Then I had to not only take care of my son, but a former employer who is a stroke survivor and two other teenage boys who are home alone while their single parent dad is out of town doing continuing education. It was too much on my plate at once.... but I got it all done.


----------



## Dying note

I exercised so long that I finally feel 'okay' again. Hoping I get somewhere today.


----------



## gilt

I ran through a group of deer this morning without knowing it until afterward. It was still dark, and only noticed them when I heard then saw them bounding away.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I cleaned my apartment, and it's pretty amazing how much that can cheer you up. 
I also went and bought some weed, and it's pretty amazing how much that can cheer you up, as well.


----------



## layitontheline

Completed the research participation component for psychology. 
And weed : D


----------



## Lasair

I feel a bit better - survived placement - and get to sleep in in the morning


----------



## yager75

I had a conversation with a random stranger at a crosswalk. I asked a some questions and kept it going, and I stayed relatively relaxed.


----------



## KaliumRookie

Well today I got banned from the chat. I don't even know what I did wrong like seriously. It says I was trolling. o.0

Anyway I got a new watch today. 
I trolled some one into thinking today was their business exam causing them to go to the school only to find out there was no exam.  I had a pretty good laugh then. 
Also I found out I have a pretty sexy defined muscular back (I never saw my back b4)
And my pecks (chest muscles) grew larger today because of my previous workout
And lots of other stuff


----------



## kosherpiggy

I finally got my ID! i lost the day i had orientation and never got it again because of my anxiety and my parents kept nagging me about it


----------



## 1anonymous1

I found a good way to deal with my anxiety short term


----------



## strawberryjulius

I just stopped myself from doing a mega-binge. I held a packet in my hand for a minute and thought "why are you doing this?" and then I replied "because I'm worried and stressed about my exam!" I put the packet away and now I'm going to try and distract myself for the next hour or so before I go to work.


----------



## Melinda

I feel so much better today, emotionally. Starting to push myself hard during my workouts and my efforts are paying off. Not so much in weight loss (sadly) but in managing my stress-which is more important to me right now anyway.


----------



## Lasair

The delivery guy came


----------



## jessckuh

Caught my ex who was trying to get back with me in big fat LIE. How is that good? Well, now I KNOW he's a liar.


----------



## odd_one_out

Continued with the latest strategy in my self-treatment today - cleaning. It's been a long time so there's plenty to clean and it works out all parts of the body and breaks a sweat. Without exercise there's no basis for any of my other strategies because it's the foundation of good health. I have a whole house as my gym - the actual weight bench was no good at motivating me because there's not enough reward and it's dull.


----------



## tjames

While this happened yesterday one of my customers called me beautiful. It could have been a standard goodbye for him but it meant a lot for me. He is the type of person that pushes my anxiety to the limits. However I was able to hold a two minute conversation with him and we laughed several times. I am in a relationship so I don't want him. The fact that I wasn't so afraid I couldn't speak coherently and that he reacted positively boosted my self esteem.


----------



## boringboy

I joined a salsa class, and after hesitating at the gate for about 15 minutes (standing in the snow with -7°C outside) I finally decided to go in.
I was very nervous, about dancing, about holding a girl's hand, etc.
The music was good, and I ended up having a good time.
In fact, I did not even notice the girls so much, I just had a good time dancing (never thought I'd say that!).


----------



## boringboy

tjames said:


> While this happened yesterday one of my customers called me beautiful. It could have been a standard goodbye for him but it meant a lot for me. He is the type of person that pushes my anxiety to the limits. However I was able to hold a two minute conversation with him and we laughed several times. I am in a relationship so I don't want him. The fact that I wasn't so afraid I couldn't speak coherently and that he reacted positively boosted my self esteem.


That's great ! Complimenting on one's looks really helps a lot. Especially if you're like me - I can't stand to look in the mirror, but I sometimes wonder if others see me in the same way as I do myself.


----------



## kiwikiwi

I got a date!!! Yaaaayyy!


----------



## silentcliche

I ran 6 miles today. Feels good man.


----------



## layitontheline

i parked next to a meter for the first time in my life. i always worried i would go up and fumble with the change or find out that the meter was broken and all the cars and people in the street would laugh and think horrible things and my life would be ruined.


----------



## Dying note

Today my new painting became something I no longer feel I'll end up throwing away. The extra detail seems to be paying off.


----------



## papaSmurf

My hair looks better now that it's grown out a bit.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I think my exam went okay. I'm sure I at least passed.


----------



## baseballdude

I think I have a new crush .


----------



## meganmila

They showed TRL specials on vh1. Yes...that's the only good thing I can think of for today. Nostalgia for the win!


----------



## Citrine

Yay, Got the job!...Not the most exciting job in the world, but I'll take anything right now.


----------



## Ventura

I resisted the urge to drink


----------



## papaSmurf

Had a marathon conversation with a good friend.

Edit: Oh my goodness, the Valentine's episode of Parks and Recreation was the most adorable thing


----------



## gilt

Locked my keys in the car at a Walmart parking lot :doh The good part about it were the people at the customer service desk, who were so kind to allow me to call AAA & took the followup call for service.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Stopped myself from binging again. Ate cake and icecream. Played a lot with my kitty. Talking to my partner now.


----------



## papaSmurf

Went for a run!


----------



## MindOverMood

Took my dog for a walk for the first time in about a month:?


----------



## Gorillaz

today was terrific. Made a few new friends, and flirted a bit with this adorable girl.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Some good things: spent time with Moju, finished reading Tinker, Tailor etc, sent off my assignment and..uhmm, I'm starting to like green tea, woohoo health benefits, ha.


----------



## offbyone

There is an owl hooting outside as I fall asleep. I haven't noticed an owl hooting for a long time and it reminds me of childhood when I would hear them often. It's a good sound.


----------



## Hiccups

I finished season one of Boardwalk Empire and loved it! good times! ^______^


----------



## Dying note

I've finished my painting. The first completed in over a month for the break I took, but my confidence is back up. I won't be so hesitant to work on the others now...lol.


----------



## odd_one_out

Friend gave me kisses and affection. Made me feel better.


----------



## odd_one_out

Have begun listening to my parents' recording of their financial advisor advising them on trusts. I've been putting it off over a month and they're waiting on my opinion before deciding. It lasts hours but at least I've now started and am following it okay. Also got some exercise tonight and did more drawing. Friend also intervened before dinner and prevented an episode I almost had.


----------



## layitontheline

Now that I'm the new "man" of the house, I learned how to check tire pressure and add air ;D


----------



## heyJude

I made the phone call and nothing horrible happened. Yay!


----------



## Lasair

I am kind of keeping with my new years resolution this year


----------



## papaSmurf

Took care of a bunch of errands (including getting blood drawn, blarg) and received my new mp3 player in the mail! Also I had a delicious burrito.


----------



## Neptunus

I am grateful for all the kind messages I have received from my fellow SASers.


----------



## Barette

My nails came out nice.


----------



## ShyFX

Dinner was delicious, really hit the spot.


----------



## papaSmurf

^That sounds lovely!


----------



## dmpj

went to school


----------



## strawberryjulius

I did a lot of brainstorming for my novel. 

This book on eating and food and things is really eye opening. I can't wait to write blog entries about it.


----------



## Stilla

My string of hearts have started to get new leaves. It was in such bad shape just a couple weeks ago. 
Seeing small baby leaves pop up just makes me happy. :mushy


----------



## Sanctus

Had an exam today and i did very well , got all subjects + i bought a great novel at a cheap price


----------



## Barette

I dropped my history class! No more of that stress! Now I have Tuesdays and Thursdays to sleep late and work on other schoolwork.


----------



## Cipher

I had been in a depressive funk last week because it was the one year anniversary of my mom's death and I ended up missing a deadline for a paper in one of my classes. I talked to the prof about it today though (something I was really nervous about) and he didn't give me a hard time about it and gave me an extension. It's still difficult for me to talk about my mom, so I was more nervous than usual. But, I'm glad everything went well and I'm not going to fail my first paper.


----------



## FXiles

I just found some chocolate in the fridge! woot :clap :teeth


----------



## Lasair

Meet my cousin


----------



## estse

Woke up and ate a pear. Sang on the way to work. Hallucination things on the road. Ran out of gas, but was at my destination.


----------



## FlowerGypsy

I went out of my comfort zone and studied with a guy (GUY) from my philosophy class. Turns out that he likes the same music that I like, which is cool!


----------



## Dying note

I had the best cup of tea today. Peach with a little honey tastes amazing...


----------



## ratbag

Two friends asked me to hang out today. I'm afraid I might bore them, though.


----------



## papaSmurf

Got a bunch of cleaning done! So exciting.


----------



## kiwikiwi

I had a date with that guy for 3 hours straight talking a lot, I like it yes!


----------



## strawberryjulius

for most of today i ate mindfully. i wrote some more words on my book.


----------



## Losm

Booked trip to Rome, yes!


----------



## Barette

Actually woke up on time for my anatomy and physiology class.


----------



## Innamorata

Spent some time with a friend.


----------



## alte

I was walking home from work and felt a slap on my shoulder. Turned back to look, it was a colleague waving and giving a friendly smile. 
I find it surprising to think, I am still on decent terms with my classmates even though I can be aloof.


----------



## tutliputli

Cream cakes were had.


----------



## Losm

Emailed a few people about stuff I've been avoiding, hospital placement almost sorted woop!


----------



## odd_one_out

Had awful physical symptoms most of the day and was flattened and sick, but with some help from my other half I mostly pulled through by getting exercise (through cleaning and walking) and pacing myself. Seems to be mostly GAD. Also, with her help, managed to send overdue emails I'd been too anxious to send earlier.


----------



## Dying note

Got through another interview today without tearing myself apart before and after. Things went alright.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Showed a girl how to use the incline situp machine in the gym. 


I knew (edit: assumed) I had no chance, so I was surprisingly cool about it.


----------



## layitontheline

put in some good study hours


----------



## papaSmurf

Finished off the last of the cake pops!


----------



## strawberryjulius

i passed my exam. ate mindfully except for two rice cakes with almond, cashew and brazil nut butter (totally worth it, ha.) not a huge deal.


----------



## cmed

The toilet water is now blue.


----------



## planetjojo

Managed to get my lazy behind onto the treadmill/clothes dumping space and do some cardio :boogie


----------



## layitontheline

Woke up on the right side of the bed. Or couch. Maybe I should always sleep on the couch since there's only one side to wake up on, and it's apparently the right side.


----------



## Omgblood

First time I hung out in about a yr. For like the first 2 hrs I was very quiet. But slowly warmed up over time and I started talking joking etc. Ended up staying the night. Though I feel we didn't click 100% I hope to develop a friendship

End of car problems. Car is now mechanically sound. Though not 100%. But I'm learning to accept that it isn't perfect. All I need to do is replace some basic wear items now


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I genuinely saved a tiny baby from a horizontal car wreck this morning, I was the first one on the scene, the car was suspended on it's side in the trees down a vertical face into the sea, and the baby was hanging out the window. The mother was cut up pretty bad but she wasn't seriously hurt. I just looked at the baby and it stopped crying. Handled the situation like a boss.

I'm expecting _a lot from this one _Karma!


----------



## cjamja

Finally been invited for an interview at my first choice university after waiting for agesss!


----------



## LucidDreamer

Had a great time in my 3D animation class. Listened to music with my two pals who sit beside me and learned some new techniques in the program we use. It was fun, productive, and it was the most relaxed I've felt in a while.


----------



## odd_one_out

Got loads of stuff done and exercised again, despite GAD symptoms. Also spent time with my other half and later my friend. Read and made notes to keep up to date in my field. Sent emails.


----------



## Jr189

Held the door open for a lady as I was leaving the store and she thanked me and called me a gentleman. I feel good about myself


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Talked to Sis. She called me.


----------



## shanghaikate

Unexpectedly talked to him last night. Just for a few minutes, but that was all I needed.

Going out for a drink tonight at my husband at a really nice hotel. It'll be a good excuse to dress up and see a pretty view of the city.


----------



## Relz

I finally got some motivation to draw something. I drew one of the figurines on my desk. My family really liked it, too, and that made me happy.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i got 88/100 for my assignment, which is a distinction! even though i fluffed up the theory part. ha. i'm also installing worms 2. and i'm excited about the future.


----------



## cjamja

Had a small breakthrough in my group today!


----------



## laura024

I think I aced a big exam.


----------



## Losm

Found a little bit of hope.


----------



## river1

I was allowed to rearrange the living room. It's finally up to my obsessive standards.. no more cords running across the corner and it is less cluttered.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Felt salubrious today, talked lots, wasn't nervous in the general meeting. Swam well, got wished an early happy valentines from a girl I'm crushing on a bit.


----------



## papaSmurf

Had some Sour Patch Kids! They will forever be the perfect movie candy.


----------



## tutliputli

It's frigging freezing outside but it was a really bright, sunny day with clear blue skies. I saw the finest snow I've ever seen - it looked like glitter floating in the air with the sun shining through it. So pretty!


----------



## Dying note

I started another painting today. Finished the background and I actually look forward to seeing it through.


----------



## purplerainx3

My parents agreed for me to do a precollege summer art program in NYC! Living on my own for a whole month. I am actually determined to put myself out there. I guess there's no backing out now. I think the independence would be good for me. And plus, not knowing anyone would give me a chance to "recreate" myself into anyone I want. Just hope the anxiety doesn't get to me too soon.
So surprisingly happy it's ridiculous. This took a lot of convincing. At least I know I won't be having another dull summer.


----------



## Barette

I'm back in CT from college! I had an awesome day and now settled on my couch enjoying being home.


----------



## papaSmurf

Me and my sister baked a cake! It turned out pretty well.

Also, I accidentally stumbled upon someone's Quinceañera on my walk today. It looked like a really nice little celebration, and the mariachis were playing a delightful tune as I passed by.


----------



## tutliputli

AwkwardGal said:


> That sounds amazing!
> 
> I have new music and plenty of reading material to keep me occupied this week.


It was absolutely gorgeous - it made my day.

And yay for new music and books!


----------



## strawberryjulius

i watched gossip girl. made myself a hot cacao. feel pretty good today in general.


----------



## MsDaisy

My dad bought me a new car. Its not even my birthday. :clap

I know it's a guilt gift, he even told me so, but I couldn't not accept it. 
I already forgave him a long time ago.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## noyadefleur

Made plans with a really nice guy to have lunch on Valentine's Day. I'm so nervous, but he's shy like myself and I need to get over this eventually!


----------



## laura024

LostIdentity said:


> Why am I not so surprised? :b Congrats...hope it goes well


Thanks!


----------



## Lasair

Mum said my driving has improved


----------



## steelmyhead

Got out of the house today and did some stuff. Walked down one of the trails at the state park, and got a picture of a freight train. The conductor waved at me which was kind of awkward.


----------



## papaSmurf

Had a party for my Grandma's birthday! A magical time was had by all.


----------



## Jr189

cooked for my family for the first time and they enjoyed it!


----------



## strawberryjulius

wrote some words on my book.


----------



## peril

I slept and woke up early without meds or alarm clock! Yay! :clap


----------



## JAkDy

I saw an episode of this TV show where the background story included protesters of a chicken factory, it was an american show. I felt sad, but then I checked the legal guidelines set by the Australian government on free-range eggs, they are very good. And saw the stats on the percentage of people who purchase free-range (almost 40% of the population). Then saw the documents stating the big traders like coles/woolworths are phasing out those terrible chicken factory places.

In Australia they are VERY strict on what can be allowed to be called "Free-range", pretty much a world-leader on it.
ngl i felt a bit of pride


----------



## Lasair

I watched a cartoon in welsh - didn't understand it, but it was so cute!


----------



## helena

meditation prayer and all things good


----------



## Remus G

Today on the job i've made an little "game" with my team. I recommend this game to you: << Take a sheet and cut it in 4 equal pieces. Write on thouse pieces FIRST FOUR more important things in your life. After you finish look at them for 1 min. After that YOU MUST TAKE A DECISSION - you must renounce on one of them. Think about your choice after the decission. After that you must renounce to another one and the same until you remain with the last Pieces, last and the must important think on your life. AFTER THAT I THINK YOU HAVE A GOOD REASON TO TAKE OVER ALL THE PROBLEM YOU MEET BECAUSE YOU ARE MOTIATED. Fight for your DECISSION, fight for YOU !!! Many people today know that they whant everything better for themselfs...but if you ask them what do they whant...more precisely...they don't know shure. You cannot build a home without a project, you cannot work without a scope, you are not motivate witout a target. FIX THAT TARGET !!! Good luck !!!


----------



## mezzoforte

My friend sent me Skyrim today! :clap


----------



## StayingMotivated

went to the cheesecake factory today w/ a friend.


----------



## Barette

My super nice roommate got me some chocolates!


----------



## kos

I just completed a very respectable looking resume after 7 months of procrastination. 
There is a massive city job fair on the 15th that I will be attending. 
I will get a job.


----------



## JenN2791

calmed the hell down after crying for 3 hrs.


----------



## steelmyhead

I've discovered that I possess telekinetic abilities. I will need to further develop these skills. More to follow.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i deleted all my bookmarks. i made new-ish goals. some new direction.


----------



## noyadefleur

I had a valentine today! :boogie


----------



## papaSmurf

These new socks are incredibly comfortable.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

I'm feeling fuzzy and warm, I have a hankering for a Chinese tonight I think~~.. 24 hour store  and my sleep being everywhere isn't something I have to feel bad about. I don't have to feel bad about anything as long as I take an appropriate action for it!

Learning to try new things instead of the same "safe" foods.


----------



## Omgblood

First time today I flirted with a girl when I wasn't drunk or didnt get really nervous


----------



## Dying note

I had a short but surprisingly good interview today. It's given me a good feeling that tomorrow's appointment will go well too.


----------



## laura024

Caught up on homework


----------



## heyJude

My amigo on this site agreed to be my valentine this year. My very first valentine ever. Sweeeet!

Ha, I feel a bit like Ralph when Lisa gave him that valentine...you choo choo choose me?! :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I had stuff to do at work today.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

My sister got me a box of chocolates for V day and we made yummy easy red velvet cookies after


----------



## Christina123

I worked on my phone phobia by calling the dentist for an appointment. 
THe first dentist I called didn't have any available spots, so I had to make yet another call which filled me up with nerves. 

But anyhow, I know have a dentist appointment and I'm a little bit proud of myself for challenging my phobia.:clap


----------



## sansd

Someone I worked with for physics labs last year asked if I'd be his chem lab partner today. I'm sure it's because he thought I was smart. However, I dropped that class we were in before, I definitely acted pretty shy/nervous/weird then, I repeatedly came in 30-40 minutes late, I told him I didn't do any of the assignments, and he knows I put off finishing my degree. So I guess it's nice he still thinks he'd want to work with me in spite of all that. 

If I stay in the class, it might also be good in that he probably wouldn't be too bad to work with, especially compared to my last chem lab group, but I really don't think I should be trying to take an 8am class in addition to the other things I'm trying to do right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius

ate mindfully for some of the day.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Went to a uni orientation day, spoke to heaps of strangers with no major awkward moments. Feeling optimistic.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I recieved some bad news, that prompted me to get my affairs in order. Life's too short to be lazy all the time.


----------



## Neutrino

I walked downtown for the first time in years, something that has always caused me a great deal of distress and anxiety. It wasn't the most relaxing thing ever, but I'm glad I finally had the courage.


----------



## Christina123

- Worked on my anxiety by going to the dentist. It was an overall good experience.

-Worked on my anxiety by saying morning to my one flatmate that makes me feel like ****. 

-Worked on my anxiety of being perceived as weird by buying pizza for breakfast. Seems strange that pizza would me make feel LESS odd...


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Christina123 said:


> -Worked on my anxiety of being perceived as weird by buying pizza for breakfast. Seems strange that pizza would me make feel LESS odd...


Sweets for breakfast here!  In fact I only recently started trying normal cereals again, a chocolate one


----------



## squidd

I joked and laughed with people I work with.


----------



## strawberryjulius

had a crap day but realised what is important to me.


----------



## AnnaM

this is my 300th post on here


----------



## calmdown

went to the bank and made the women serving me laugh.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I knocked over a vase but caught it just before it hit the ground.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

River In The Mountain said:


> I knocked over a vase but caught it just before it hit the ground.


Veryy smoooth! I wish I had the reflexibility to catch things that I knock over. Always ends in an expensive smash job for me


----------



## ratbag

I found a Legend of Zelda game I haven't played yet that was left here by my former roommate's nerdy son! I don't have the machine to play it though.


----------



## papaSmurf

The recent rain has left little patches of wild sourgrass sprouting up everywhere! Wild sourgrass is delicious.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I read a bunch yesterday, hoping to do the same today. I think I can finish this book before tomorrow ends.


----------



## wheatonkid

got most of my weekend homework done


----------



## layitontheline

I did pretty darn well on my midterm, methinks.


----------



## fallen18

I baked cookies!


----------



## avoidobot3000

fallen18 said:


> I baked cookies!


Yes please!


----------



## fallen18

avoidobot3000 said:


> Yes please!


*hands over a cookie*


----------



## Delicate

Had a pretty good day at work, there's a lot less tension and the two new girls are really nice. Saw my little cousins in the evening who I :heart and one of them just messaged me to ask if I wanna meet up with her and my sister next week.


----------



## avoidobot3000

fallen18 said:


> *hands over a cookie*


Thank you. Oooh! Its still warm.


----------



## papaSmurf

fallen18 said:


> I baked cookies!


Awesome! What kind?


----------



## fallen18

sugar cookies!  *hands over another cookie*


----------



## tutliputli

PayPal finally verified my new bank account. This means I can splurge on random impractical items on Etsy :yay


----------



## NWZ

I ran into an old high school friend, and had a real conversation for the first time in months.


----------



## strawberryjulius

figured out that if i stick with the old accounting course i do less work. now i can have new units added, woo! i also did not binge at all today. wrote words on my book. played with mojuuuuuu <3. played the sims. had some blueberries and cream and it was delicious.


----------



## Boring Loser

I found out i have a lot more money saved up than i thought i did. And that's one of the best feelings ever.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Onomatopoeia said:


> Veryy smoooth! I wish I had the reflexibility to catch things that I knock over. Always ends in an expensive smash job for me


Foreshadow much?

I tripped at work last night and my iPhone flew out of my hoodie pocket and now I have a Charlotte's Web themed screen


----------



## fallen18

Mini marshmallows and hot coco!! ^-^


----------



## layitontheline

Got my career tests done and booked a follow-up appointment with the counsellor. Now, my little career loves, it's time for one of you to call my name.


----------



## pita

.


----------



## mrbojangles

I was invited out of the blue to a concert next month by one of the members from my meetup group. We only talked a handful of times, and I honestly didn't feel like I made that good of an impression on him. It should be fun though, concerts are so much better when you have someone to go with.

Finally finished my resume, and cover letter. Everyone at my current job can kiss my ***, I can't wait to quit on those ****ers.


----------



## Gorillaz

Walked a girl home today, talked with a few people and wasn't awks, flirted a bit with a girl last night and I'm pretty sure she has a crush on me now. Seems like I am making progress.  I was extremely cold to a girl I ran into (I basically kept walking instead of stopping to talk)...but I guess I'll apologize next time I see her.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

I feel good about my life

I'm going to watch House M.D. today, maybe


----------



## hickorysmoked

Told her I liked her finally. It didn't go how I thought it would, but I got it off of my chest, and I feel better. Hopefully Monday is a new day.


----------



## MsDaisy

I hit on a big hairy caveman that had asked me out years ago. I wasn't ready then, but by golly Im ready now. He asked me if Im married yet. I replied with. "No are you...? Want to get married?" (Omg Im such a looser)....he said, "yes". Yay,....I can start planning my wedding now.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I toasted a hot-cross-bun, it fell off my plate and I managed to catch it mid-air.


----------



## avoidobot3000

avoidobot3000 said:


> I toasted a hot-cross-bun, it fell off my plate and I managed to catch it mid-air.


I dropped another one but managed to catch it. Thats 2/2.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Strong work!

I got some errands done today, despite feeling gross and sick.


----------



## GaaraAgain

My friends that I pissed off by always flaking on them when I was invited out gave me another chance today and invited me to hang next weekend. I won't **** it up this time.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Got my hair cut! Super short but I'll get used to it. Kinda looks like a lesbian hair cut atm but I know it will look cute no matter what. Now my head's really cold!!


----------



## Rossy

Back under 190 pounds again.


----------



## Hello22

I got some interest in my CV over in the UK, hopefully i'll get an interview in the next few weeks! Its what i'm qualified in, so fingers crossed.


----------



## papaSmurf

I cleared out all my notifications on this site! It's been quite a while since I've last done that.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i feel good today. ate mindfully. skipped the potatoes at dinner. not feeling bad about it. had an awesome weight training session, i'm going to hurt tomorrow. :b


----------



## InMyDreams55

I held a semi conversation with a stranger in the laundry room. 8)


----------



## Water Girl

My brother's fiancée asked me to be her bridesmaid and I said yes!


----------



## papaSmurf

I feel much less sick today, yay!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Talked shop and made plans with the guys out surfing today, made tasty food, finished another book.C:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I think I've earned back my 2-pack :lol.
Awesometastic.

Also, there's a turkey dinner downstairs. Smells like the holidays in here.


----------



## JenN2791

I am having more moments of being comfortable in my own skin than ever before.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Talked with an old friend for a while.


----------



## papaSmurf

Went for an amazing hike on a trail that I hadn't visited in nearly a decade! Eluded a pack of deadly, hypothetical coyotes along the way.


----------



## avoidobot3000

papaSmurf said:


> Went for an amazing hike on a trail that I hadn't visited in nearly a decade! Eluded a pack of deadly, hypothetical coyotes along the way.


Hypothetical coyotes are the deadliest kind. :eek


----------



## MidnightBlu

Was with my boyfriend today. He called me gorgeous and his one and only beautiful girlfriend. He always says that which is so special to me because he always means it! :heart


----------



## strawberryjulius

my exam is organised now. i cant stay on the old accounting course, which is a bummer, but i didnt let it get to me. i ate mindfully up until din-dins.


----------



## tutliputli

The quiet afternoon, sun shining through the window, papasan chair, blanket, tea and book... it was splendid until the music from downstairs started up again.


----------



## Dying note

I just got offered a job...


----------



## Gorillaz

Dying note said:


> I just got offered a job...


Congrats!


----------



## Rossy

Managed to put an end to my snacking,having serious willpower helps.


----------



## cj66

my banana only had the one bruise -not the multiple ones i'd suspected.


----------



## cmed

Was hired for some more freelance work :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

CrashMedicate said:


> Was hired for some more freelance work :banana


:clap Awesome!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Everyone was in a good mood at work, for some reason. I'm not sure they knew it was Monday. Either way, work is much easier without that usual tension.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Onomatopoeia said:


> Foreshadow much?
> 
> I tripped at work last night and my iPhone flew out of my hoodie pocket and now I have a Charlotte's Web themed screen


Its my highly contagious clumsiness. 
Sorry, my fault :um


----------



## odd_one_out

My SO lifted me out of some kind of nasty depressive state. Without her I'd be a proper basket case.


----------



## kesker

Dying note said:


> I just got offered a job...


:clap i feel like this is the best thing that's happened this year. my congratulatory potential is limitless when i hear news like this. 
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Puppet Master

Finally found a wolf statue I like been looking for months and it was by chance because I took a wrong turn in the mall and found it in a Native American themed shop. Now I've got my reapers, my dragons, and my wolf. I don't even care about the fact that it makes my family think I'm nuts


----------



## Melinda

I was able to eat normally again after two days of nausea.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i ate too many lentils but didnt go on a crazy binge after stuffing up.


----------



## calmdown

my new shoes arrived even though they were only posted yesterday with free delivery, woop woop!


----------



## there.is.no.they

i was able to overcome my laziness today. instead of the usual waking up after lunch and then just spending the rest of the day watching tv or going online, i was able to make some macaroni soup. even though i had to eat alone because my brother didn't come home for dinner, i still enjoyed what i cooked. overall a pretty good mood today. yay!


----------



## matty

I went out 4 months ago, which was the last time I drank. Got drunk and ended up stilling outside a club with 2 of my friends and a bunch of 20 yos we met on the street. I had a lot of fun, and was sitting in between to girls. Was in a million photos and had a really good talk. So anyway, at starbucks. I order my drink, and the girl just stairs at me, I wasn't really making eye contact but the long pause in conversation gave it away. So I look at her, she looks mildly familiar, she goes what's your name. I go Matt, she goes omg. I start to worry. Then she mentions the night outside the club. Oh the memories. So surprised that she remembered me. She looked different without all the makeup on. 

That was nice.


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend spent the whole day with me and I was much healthier, and also ate better and actually bathed because I had the support present.


----------



## millenniumman75

matty said:


> I went out 4 months ago, which was the last time I drank. Got drunk and ended up stilling outside a club with 2 of my friends and a bunch of 20 yos we met on the street. I had a lot of fun, and was sitting in between to girls. Was in a million photos and had a really good talk. So anyway, at starbucks. I order my drink, and the girl just stairs at me, I wasn't really making eye contact but the long pause in conversation gave it away. So I look at her, she looks mildly familiar, she goes what's your name. I go Matt, she goes omg. I start to worry. Then she mentions the night outside the club. Oh the memories. So surprised that she remembered me. She looked different without all the makeup on.
> 
> That was nice.


:fall that is SASsy.


----------



## ratbag

Yoga was a bit weird because of the small class, but it feels so good to exercise! I already paid for 4 more classes.


----------



## Lasair

I didn't wake up late - it was 8pm not 8am


----------



## TheQuietGirl20

I finally ate in the cafe at my college. I've struggled the whole semester to even go in. Granted it was 7pm so there were only maybe 10 people but I did it.


----------



## Dying note

TheQuietGirl20 said:


> I finally ate in the cafe at my college. I've struggled the whole semester to even go in. Granted it was 7pm so there were only maybe 10 people but I did it.


That's great  It took me forever to go back into the local library after years absence, but it was a start. I'm glad to hear you went for it.

I started writing again today. I think it's a set of lyrics, but for once in weeks now I'm actually interested in the outcome.


----------



## PhilipJFry

My neck had been bothering me for a few days but the pain has gone away. Must of been sleeping on it wrong. Always nice to wake up feeling good.


----------



## papaSmurf

Had a delicious sandwich, watched a particularly lovely sunset, AND saw a train. A pretty solid day, all told.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i looked at my body in the mirror and liked what i saw.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Huzzah! That's an exceedingly rare experience for me.


----------



## calmdown

went to a martial arts class, im knackered!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Just got a date in which I can be seen in to talk to someone about, well, my problems. At least I'm pretty sure that's what it is, or it will be the first step to do so. 

March 2nd at 9 AM! Finally they called me back, have been waiting for an actual date for a month now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got invited to somebody's apartment for drinks Friday. They're going to know I'm a loner, but I have a feeling I actually have a good shot at making this work. Hell, we're all just going to be drunk anyway.


----------



## papaSmurf

Washed my car finally! It's all shiny now.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i think i am making progress.


----------



## adamac

It was sunny all day for the first time in AGES.


----------



## Gorillaz

I'm in one of those periods where I'm feeling great, I seem to be super busy, and everyone is really receptive towards me and I talk very confidently. I hope it lasts!


----------



## Lasair

I'm going on a date tonight - OMG - I'm so nervous


----------



## papaSmurf

^Good luck! I'm sure it'll go super well.


----------



## Farideh

I'm only staying at work for 7 hours today and I got enough sleep today and I am actually looking out for my health and skipped eating spaghetti today because I already had spaghetti for dinner last night. I actually ate vegetables today!


----------



## fallen18

Its really nice out today so me and my family went for a walk in the park by the beach. It was a nice break from everything loved all the fresh air  I havent been out in a while.


And good luck Janniffy! im sure it will go great


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I managed not to embarrass myself (too much) at the photo course. I think that's a good thing...


----------



## Lasair

Janniffy said:


> I'm going on a date tonight - OMG - I'm so nervous


That was kind of cool - I mean at least I spoke to the guy and it was to the cinema so make it easier. I would met him again if he would me! I was pretty nervous though!


----------



## kiwikiwi

I made out with my new boyfriend after one week of not seeing each other, we went to a cute garden away from everybody and got it on lol good times


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## fallen18

Getting my hair done today! goodbye dead ends.


----------



## Lasair

I guess that I am up and smiling is a good thing to report


----------



## Lasair

LostIdentity said:


> I know myself a bit more. It's no wonder why I've never fitted in with the others.


Self discovery, go you, accepting yourself even better!


----------



## Lasair

AwkwardGal said:


> An opportunity to make an offline friend has just presented itself.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fallen18

I'm wearing socks with smiley faces on them and they have mustaches. Today's my lucky day


----------



## Rossy

^ I bet they look good on you


----------



## fallen18

^why thank you!  They do look pretty Spiffy not going to lie.


----------



## Rossy

Thats great,I bet anything looks good on you


----------



## fallen18

Yea...well I do have fashionable taste in socks so I would say so  thank you!


----------



## Rossy

I say so too.


----------



## AtmosphereIsHipHop

I finally talked to the person ive been wanting to talk to for so long! i feel so proud now i just need to keep it that way


----------



## adamac

Had a good conversation with the really hot girl next to me on the train.


----------



## fallen18

I bought a soft pretzel today


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got all my errands done - on foot!


----------



## papaSmurf

There's an enormous fog bank rolling in over town, I love it.


----------



## Insanityonthego

The realization that I need to seriously have more love for myself and not insist on people who are not worth insisting or fussing over, cause they´re just not meant to be.


----------



## odd_one_out

Insomnia. A spider just dangled down from the ceiling in front of me. If I didn't have disordered sleep, it would've landed on my unconscious head.


----------



## AnnaM

i went shopping, got a cute shirt and a dress and a cute guy whistled at me at the mall


----------



## Rossy

Did you like my whistle Anna? Lol


----------



## AnnaM

it was flattering Rossy


----------



## boringboy

I met a girl at this party last night, had a nice conversation with her, and I asked for her number. She refused. I don't know if that's good or bad, so I'm giving it the benefit of doubt.


----------



## Lasair

OH MY GOD - Second Date tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Janniffy said:


> OH MY GOD - Second Date tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


:yay


----------



## CyclingSoPhob

Not today but last Thursday( 2 days ago), went to the dentist for the first time since 1979. I broke a tooth Monday so that needed to be taken care of as well as 1 cavity. The dentist as well as the 5 or 6 people I went through during the visit couldn't believe my teeth were in such good shape to have never seen a dentist my entire teen and adult life. At least I have one thing going for me physically.


----------



## papaSmurf

Janniffy said:


> OH MY GOD - Second Date tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


^Hooray!

I found a brand-new spatula in my car today! Also, this week's Parks and Rec was exceedingly chuckle-worthy.


----------



## PauloandI

This thread is so great, so happy that I found it!

One positive thing today: 

- I am going to my friends place to catch a movie!


----------



## leonardess

visited a friend today and had stewp!


----------



## Losm

Had a nice conversation with someone who (inexplicably) actually seems to want to try and get to know me.


----------



## matty

Played soccer with a new team tonight. Found on craigslist. 

Met some really nice guys, may be able to make some friends. High hopes.


----------



## strawberryjulius

had a pretty relaxing day. made an awesome burger. watched gossip girl.


----------



## Asbel18

Act of Valor was a really good movie! Felt like one really long Call of Duty cutscene though xD.


----------



## Lasair

Janniffy said:


> OH MY GOD - Second Date tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


I'm even more nervous than the first time


----------



## fallen18

^ you'll do fine. The first date went well I'm sure this one will also  good luck!


----------



## Losm

Won a game of monopoly, hells yeah!  
Met 2 new people and didn't make an arse of myself


----------



## MsDaisy

I saw a beautiful sunrise, and topped the sunshiny day off with a beautiful sunset.


----------



## alte

A student was struggling a bit with presentations. I stayed late yesterday night organizing and going over the presentation with him. He did a much better job today. The professor even said "good presentation" at the end. I understand now why teachers love their jobs.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

My youngest nephew and I have a rocky relationship sometimes. Tonight, he hugged me. :boogie


----------



## shy88

I had a conversation with someone at work


----------



## MetalRacer

Hung out with a few good buddies at a house. We listened to some thrash/death metal bands and we had a beer. My SA was shot DOWN and my confidence immediately went UP.


----------



## Rossy

My car flew through its MOT and two nice girls were rather "warm" with me


----------



## Aki ne

tasted 2 new cakes I got from a cafe shop


----------



## papaSmurf

Today I acquired delicious vegan cookies.


----------



## AussiePea

Went out to lunch with a colleague since he wanted to introduce me to his new girlfriend. Was nice, good food and she seemed nice though as per usual I couldn't make eye contact with her at all lol.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got bunch of free food groceries from local church food bank since i lost my job and on welfare i have no money for food only for rent lol they're gonna give me bag of food every week i love free stuff in the package i even got $12 lindt chocolates!

been getting nice weather sunshine i love sunshine

I have a nice new apartment i really like it it's private and quiet it's my lare away from EVERYONE 

Depression Support Group Fridays, Photography Therapy Group Wednesdays, Ladies Gym/walking Group Thursdays, and there's another walking group I can go to on Tues and Mindful Meditation Group on Fridays 

and friends been inviting me over for dinner desert and movies yay

I love my dog Duffy black border collie/black lab i walk her for 2 hr walks alot

God willing i'm going to be getting Sickness EI money, CPP disability money AND Disability money and i won't have to work yay


----------



## Syndacus

Currently seeing a new person. She's really easy to talk to and once again I have no SA around her. I can actually be myself.


----------



## cjamja

Taken small steps towards getting better


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I didn't go to school today


----------



## Lasair

Finished my assignment and handed it up yay!


----------



## anonbearssoul

I was paid $100 for about 30 minutes of work :clap which is ALOT for me.


----------



## mirrussia

We've met with my sister on the road to work and helped her to open a bottle of non-freezing liquid (help me if I used a wrong term). She was happy because she couldn't open it by herself.


----------



## fallen18

I'm wearing socks with penguins on them today should be a chill day :yes


----------



## ratbag

I got a call from Walmart for a sales floor position I applied to. Had a short phone interview and they said they'd call me back.


----------



## tutliputli

Got my hair cut and wasn't too awkward with the hairdresser.


----------



## sansd

I got some sleep.


----------



## mirrussia

Finally I am at home! Hurra!


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's parents visited me after lunch and I was actually sociable, showing them my old stuff, and they enjoyed it. 

Then later I overcame anxiety and went to my friend's for dinner and spoke to the guests at the table. Looks like I'm on an upswing but no doubt it'll go as quickly as it arrived. People seem to like me a lot once they give me a chance.


----------



## papaSmurf

Read a great little article about the importance of failure, a lesson that I tend to forget.


----------



## LWR

taking two days off work


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Met a really hot woman in the steamroom today, both literally and figuratively.


----------



## gilt

Over the past two weeks I improved the manufacturing process of a product that my company hadn't been able to manufacture in eight months. Received compliments on my work today :boogie


----------



## Lasair

I got a new phone


----------



## Hello22

Janniffy said:


> I got a new phone


Cool, What kind?

Well on Monday i flew over to the UK on my own to face two interviews with 2 different companies, stayed at 2 different hotels, used a s**t-load of public transport without feeling paranoid or anxious, and i even went a step further - i went down to the hotel bar and got chatting to two of the barmen :clap

Not in a flirty way though, just friendly banter, and i wanted to suss out the company and the area, so this was a good way. Plus they liked the Irish accent. And i got two free drinks 'on the house' as a result of being social. 

I reallly gotta challenge myself like this more often. Thank god i took my inderal, i was totally calm at the interviews, i felt human!


----------



## Gorillaz

^
wow that's amazing! Getting drinks on the house is a great feeling : P Hope the job offers come soon.


----------



## trendyfool

Well, it's small but just the fact that I woke up on time today despite how depressed I was was a good thing


----------



## Tibble

My brothers got me an early birthday present; a playstation vita! I like it =)


----------



## odd_one_out

I read some amusing things in my 1995 diary that had been lost years:

- My 18th birthday at the Star Trek exhibition at the Science Museum. I listed dozens of items I saw but mentioned nothing about the people with me (family) at all. It was very AS. It looked like I was alone all day . I also didn't mention anything about my emotional state which I recall was highly socially anxious and irritable. The only time I mentioned people was in relation to giving them a tour of the night sky etc that night and what they gave me

- My A level teacher's reference for my university application. He wrote I was quiet, reserved and tried to hide my true nature, which was much lighter and less serious than first impressions. "A likeable student, for a Trekkie!" His explanation for that last comment was he was bored with writing refs

- I was sitting on the wall lunchtime at school. Some strange girl offered me popcorn. I was in the 6th Form, in a different uniform, and she was in the lowest year. She tried to drag me to her class when lunch had ended. WTF?

- In biology I pretended I couldn't draw because I was in too bad a mood to bother that day, and they let me off!


----------



## tutliputli

I took my bunny to the vet and was told she's going to be ok. What a relief!


----------



## papaSmurf

^Hooray! Glad to hear she'll be alright.

After months of idling, I've finally decided to resume work on an old writing project! I'm pretty excited to see where it goes.


----------



## panzimar

My cousin invited me to go to the Sasquatch music festival! I highly doubt I'll be able to go, too much money for me, but it was such a nice gesture!


----------



## fallen18

Homeschooling wasn't so bad as I thought. today my first teacher came to my house and she was actually nice


----------



## It Happens

I passed English  I was convinced I failed.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Finally got a good night's sleep.


----------



## heyJude

My new dark rinse bootcut jeans arrived in the mail today!


----------



## peanutbutter

I started reading "The hunger games" I love it so far


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

My grades are improving. I may just pass this quarter yet


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm off till Tuesday. :boogie


----------



## papaSmurf

I explored an abandoned house! It was super spooky.

Also I found an amazing recipe for a chocolate peanut butter layer cake.


----------



## ratbag

papaSmurf said:


> I explored an abandoned house! It was super spooky.


There were quite a few abandoned houses where I used to live. They were fun to explore, even when I was alone.


----------



## trendyfool

Two month anniversary! Yay.


----------



## mirrussia

I've been sleeping for 10 hours. Feel much better in all ways!


----------



## papaSmurf

trendyfool said:


> Two month anniversary! Yay.


The highest of fives for you, good sir!


----------



## gilt

I just completed a two day course on how to conduct in-house audits. Quality audits have always made me nervous, and it is difficult for me to shake the feeling that they are there to disclose my flaws. I hope that being on the other side of the process I can lose my fear. I've already found that auditors are there to help improve the processes, not to tear down my self-esteem.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Just came back from my 'in-take' session with who will now be my therapist. It went well, I really like her . A lot of questions and a few painful things brought up but I'm excited to see her next week and so forth. This is to help me and I'm excited at the prospect I will be able to function normally. So ya, things went well the 3 hours or so I was there. Looking forward for next Fri.


----------



## Elahe

Got an amazing scholarship I didn't think I'd have a chance of getting! Ecstatic!:boogieAnd have the weekend to finally rest and celebrate.


----------



## fallen18

I finally found out what animal arthur is (cartoon) i always thought he was a bear?? :/ but he's apparently a ardvark I feel so accomplished. My life has been fullfilled


----------



## Rossy

I used to watch that when I was younger.


----------



## melissa75

I joined my co-workers in a walk-a-thon at noon today and only panicked once, but that was in the revolving door thing.


----------



## trendyfool

I comforted this girl today. She's moving to california after a bad breakup. We said we'd stay in touch and I hope we do. Hearing her be honest about what she's going through is the most real human connection I've had in a long time, and I am thankful for that.


----------



## odd_one_out

I had a meeting today to get advice on surviving interviews. I finally encountered someone competent at giving it!

I also did lots of sorting out of boxes of stuff from my childhood and filled up another tall bookcase. I now own 7 bookcases.


----------



## Akili

My new roommate invited me to go out drinking with him tomorrow. Woo!

...I'm not an alcoholic. The wooing was because I finally have an opportunity to go out and socialize. Though the alcohol does sound good.

...Woo!


----------



## TheOutsider

I went shopping today and a girl at the store said "I like your rings" I made them, so that pretty much made my day. <3


----------



## mirrussia

I've started a full new diary in my Android. 
I will be full log of my life and feelings.


----------



## AnnaM

i took part in a play and i didn't freeze on stage.. phew


----------



## Noca

Spent the night with my gf =)


----------



## Lasair

I downloaded the game "Commander Keen" of which I have not played in years


----------



## cjamja

Nothing specific good happened today, in fact going to London today was the biggest flop ever! But you know what, I've had a must needed cup of coffee today, I'm actually doing my artwork for once and I'm singing crazyily loud to my favourite songs by The Veronicas without judgement. I feel so happy and free


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

fallen18 said:


> I finally found out what animal arthur is (cartoon) i always thought he was a bear?? :/ but he's apparently a ardvark I feel so accomplished. My life has been fullfilled


Lol!! I loved that show..

Netflix has The Wild Thornberries and stuff.. and a Maro Bros animated series..


----------



## laura024

Things are slowly but surely improving right now.


----------



## odd_one_out

- Felt very connected to my SO and we had a good time
- My friend helped me with the sorting out of my childhood stuff all day
- My friend went out just to bring me fast food
- My allergy pill mostly worked


----------



## kiwikiwi

I broke up with my boyfriend YYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! LOOOOOOSEEEER


----------



## fallen18

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Lol!! I loved that show..
> 
> Netflix has The Wild Thornberries and stuff.. and a Maro Bros animated series..


I love the wild thornberries that was my favorite show!  That and rocket power, hey Arnold, and the rugrats (never to old for the rugrats). I miss all the good cartoons it's all reality tv shows now...


----------



## fallen18

I got outside today and walked on the boardwalk at the beach  I always love the beach it reminds me of better times. Um and I went to the bookstore today which was pretty fun I got four new books and I'm going to start reading the hunger games b/c it's apparently amazing.


----------



## Lasair

I'm going to go down stairs to get some chocolate


----------



## papaSmurf

I went for a hike today! Along the way, I found a hidden series of bike jumps on a hill and proceeded to sprint down the whole thing, flinging myself off each ramp in sequence. I was wearing such an enormous, goofy grin that I almost swallowed a fly in the process.

Also I learned a new word!


----------



## huh

I went to a movie by myself today. I also bought tickets to a Marilyn Manson concert that's going to be at the rave in May! yay!


----------



## whiteXcloud

Nothing. c:
But oddly I'm okay with that, since in a way, a good thing is that nothing terrible happened.


----------



## strawberryjulius

my mum said she can see the definition in my arms. woo.


----------



## AussiePea

Washed my car, watched racing and my room is sparkling clean.


----------



## biffyclyroluver

I signed up to this site, so I'm actually doing something about my SA while I wait for the school counsellor to reply to my email...I know my SA will be starting to get sorted soon!


----------



## Innamorata

Moved on.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

fallen18 said:


> I love the wild thornberries that was my favorite show!  That and rocket power, hey Arnold, and the rugrats (never to old for the rugrats). I miss all the good cartoons it's all reality tv shows now...


yeah Netflix has some other stuff too.. go check it out


----------



## fallen18

^Will do! 
something positive that happend today? *looks down* hmm :/..... I'm wearing socks that have monkeys wearing glasses on them  today should be a pretty fun day according to my daily sock horoscope. ;P


----------



## Rossy

Ha you and your socks 

I managed a 3 mile walk,shows my leg is starting to heal.


----------



## fallen18

^:clap yay for getting better! And yes I know I have a serious problem :teeth


----------



## Rossy

We need some pics of your wacky socks:b


----------



## tutliputli

Had a really fun weekend with my parents!


----------



## laura024

Decided to do things that make me happy.


----------



## Rossy

fallen18 said:


> Oh deffinatly x) me and my sock obsession. Most people have Normal pictures like _them_ or some random scenery nope not me....I have socks


Thats cool,everybody is different


----------



## heyJude

I had a work meeting this morning (which I did not want to get out of bed for, but did anyway since it's mandatory) and every employee was awarded a $100 gift card. SAAAAH- WEEET!


----------



## Losm

Dude I met recently told my friend he thinks I'm pretty. Shucks.


----------



## Lasair

We kissed


----------



## Losm

Janniffy said:


> We kissed


Woo! :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I got out of bed a good three hours before I usually would.


----------



## palebluedot

I volunteered to help at a fun activity night for elementary school kids and had a small chat with a friend.


----------



## papaSmurf

Janniffy said:


> We kissed


^Hooray!

According to my housemate, my car nearly got sideswept by a huge fire engine around 7 am this morning. I'm thankful that it avoided obliteration!


----------



## AussiePea

papaSmurf said:


> ^Hooray!
> 
> According to my housemate, my car nearly got sideswept by a huge fire engine around 7 am this morning. I'm thankful that it avoided obliteration!


Would have been minus one car! Is it insured anyway?


----------



## AndyL

I finished all my homework without rushing.


----------



## papaSmurf

Ospi said:


> Would have been minus one car! Is it insured anyway?


It is insured, but it's so old that the payout would only end up being about $800 if it ever got destroyed.


----------



## AussiePea

papaSmurf said:


> It is insured, but it's so old that the payout would only end up being about $800 if it ever got destroyed.


Yeah that's the problem with older cars, they are worth so little that you would still be out of pocket if it was a right off.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I am glad that I am finally able to break free from everything that was holding me back and I can finally accept myself. I made this realization today. Thank God.


----------



## strawberryjulius

paloma did some of my dusting. so i might actually catch up on things at work this week.


----------



## fallen18

I finished my math h.w so I feel accomplished and it's nice out today


----------



## MsDaisy

My kitty cat caught a mouse and laid it at the foot of my bed. Bad news is, there are probably more... alive in my house :afr


----------



## Keith

I fixed the hammering in the pipes for now, eventually I'll have to replace some stuff. I'm proud of myself though.


----------



## gilt

I was told by the Plant Manager that I will be missed tomorrow since I will be out of work. This is the same Plant Manager that said last July that I "don't do anything" to my boss' boss' boss. Since then, I think that I've demonstrated that I do _some_ things. I strongly dislike "tooting my own horn", but it's paying off.


----------



## purplerainx3

Even though today was my last "free" session with my therapist and I was feeling ridiculously depressed about it last week, she seems to have felt the same way and genuinely wants my life to get back on track. I was debating whether or not to shake her hand or something the last few minutes, but she went ahead and gave me a hug. D'aw. I'm back on my own for now, with no check-ins or someone to blab all my feelings to, but I guess I can say that these few sessions have at least somewhat changed me.


----------



## alte

Only 3.5 more weeks to go before the vacation. HAHAHAHA! hmm ok.


----------



## olesilentone

An amiable exchange with a nice girl who served me a hamburger.


----------



## cjamja

I don't have to go to work today! Get in! :banana


----------



## ratbag

Had a good sleep and woke up to a warm room.


----------



## AussiePea

I get to do some actual engineering at work for once, I GET TO USE MY BRAINZZZ!!!

It has only been 18 months....


----------



## Frunktubulus

Cake.


----------



## strawberryjulius

the exam people answered my email.


----------



## caflme

I did it.... I woke up and got dressed and went for a walk... I exercised... made the time... walked one mile... for starters since I've not exercised much (as far as outside - walking exercise - in a long time). 

I really want this to be a trend and not a one time deal.

I mapped it out... 1.01 miles... I'll start with that and increase it every week. I really want this to work.

I even marked a big X on the calendar that I actually did it.


----------



## gilt

Exercised my two most important civic responsibilities today.


----------



## laura024

Got the doctor appointment over with


----------



## estse

I went to work and remembered my pants this time.


----------



## papaSmurf

caflme said:


> I did it.... I woke up and got dressed and went for a walk... I exercised... made the time... walked one mile... for starters since I've not exercised much (as far as outside - walking exercise - in a long time).
> 
> I really want this to be a trend and not a one time deal.
> 
> I mapped it out... 1.01 miles... I'll start with that and increase it every week. I really want this to work.
> 
> I even marked a big X on the calendar that I actually did it.


Way to go! It can be super tough to keep consistent about exercise, but I've always found it to be extremely effective in reducing my anxious/depressive thoughts. A mile-long walk sounds like a really strong foundation to build up from.


----------



## tutliputli

Had a nice, long lie-in.


----------



## Lasair

In a bit I will talk to my friend who I have not talked to in AGES


----------



## ratbag

I got my sister to come to yoga with me. It was much less awkward than if it were just me, an old lady and my attractive instructor.


----------



## caflme

papaSmurf said:


> Way to go! It can be super tough to keep consistent about exercise, but I've always found it to be extremely effective in reducing my anxious/depressive thoughts. A mile-long walk sounds like a really strong foundation to build up from.


Thanks for the encouragement ... I did feel quite a buzz afterward. I've decided though to still with one mile until I can do it in 13 mins... then move up in distance.

I was shocked to find out that you burn more calories at 2 mph than you do at 3 mph and at 4 mph you are back to burning the same number of calories you were at 2 mph... it's only when you get over 4 miles per hour that you start burning more calories (but it's not substantially more). I wonder if someone can explain that and tell me if it's fact or fiction.

The advantage I think of the fast speed becomes cardiovascular fitness and endurance I think if the above paragraph is true.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I finally gave in and got my hair cut + dyed. I love it! 
I tried a different, cheaper place and if anything I had a better experience than I would going somewhere with ridiculously unjustified prices. My hairdresser was fantastic, and I joked around with her the whole hour and a half. I wasn't nervous at all, and hair appointments are usually a PITA.
Got invited out again for Friday. I figured my friend thought I was a flake, but luckily she's patient with my ways. 
This time, my *** will be there. :yes


----------



## Radiata

I saw two of my friends today. They're great. 
People can be so amazing.


----------



## 0lly

I signed up to the University's Astronomy club. Although whether I go to any of the meetings and 'star gazing' parties is yet to be seen, but I'd like to think that I will.


----------



## strawberryjulius

feel happy today. that's enough for me.


----------



## Lasair

I think I figured out what my dream job would be


----------



## ratbag

^ That's awesome. I'm still trying to figure that out.

The weather is great, so I walked to the library and got some calligraphy books.


----------



## mirrussia

My birthday! :-D


----------



## Lasair

^ happy Birthday hunny


----------



## fallen18

I was able to draw today when I haven't in a while


----------



## odd_one_out

Had a miraculously functional day. No idea how. Studied neuro and physics subjects, cleaned my bedroom thoroughly and got a good workout and my friend kept saying wow when she saw it, got all official emails sent, heard from my other half, drew, ate well, and opened my post!


----------



## huh

Not necessarily today, but I recently signed up for a meet-up (via meetup.com) next month. It's a book discussion thing. It seems pretty neat because they're actually reading books I'm interested in. Now I just have to follow through with it.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I´m on another dimension of existence right now.


----------



## Marlon

I don't think I am, but I must be a funny person. Today I realized that every time I do groupwork with people, I can always make both of us laugh.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i cut my fringe and it looks good. i've been missing my fringe.


----------



## Rossy

Finally able to do harder push ups,chest is starting to get more toned.


----------



## fallen18

My teachers where actually pretty nice with the whole anxiety thing. I thought it was going to be sooo awkward homeschooling but it turned out pretty fun. I had a couple of laughs


----------



## Neutrino

Had a nap!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got my errands done on foot again.


----------



## AussiePea

Found out the rental property I am moving in to is fully furnished including massive tv and surround sound woooot. Thought it would be empty, nice surprise =D


----------



## cpuzManiac

lost my wallet at school. must have somehow fallen out of my pocket in between classes. Didnt realize it was missing until I was gonna buy lunch.

Luckily someone turned it into the lost and found, instead of just taking the money. at least theres still some good people out there.


----------



## leonardess

I saw my place for the first time today. it's a houseshare, but my share is humongous! and so reasonable, all utilities included. I so lucked out!


----------



## palebluedot

Said 'hi' to to a bunch of others. A few of which I actually held decent conversations with! Hooray. Plus I renewed my temporary driver's permit, and found out that I am pretty good at hurdles. I wonder what the throwing coach is going to say, haha.



0lly said:


> I signed up to the University's Astronomy club. Although whether I go to any of the meetings and 'star gazing' parties is yet to be seen, but I'd like to think that I will.


Sounds fun! I need to visit our local group here.. Haven't been out there in a while.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i did my exam and i think i did alright. i'm just glad it's over. now i get to relax a bit before i start studying again.


----------



## Lasair

I had a wonderful night


----------



## tutliputli

Spring cleaning/tidying. Not very exciting but very therapeutic and satisfying. Good for the soul


----------



## fallen18

I got a 80 on a math test I thought I was going to fail. Success!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Therapy. It feels good to know I have someone to talk to now and who will help me with my problems. It was only my first 'official' session but I look forward to the next and when (hopefully) I'll start feeling better about myself.


----------



## papaSmurf

Me and my sister made an awesome cake! It looks like this, except less pretty:


----------



## ItsJenAgain

The sweetest guy I ever met that I used to be in love with I thought I passed by today in the hall. I turned around and so did he and I knew he was still thinking about me. I don't know how I can talk to him after I randomly stopped talking to him years ago due to sudden social anxiety and depression but I'm hopeful for the future


----------



## Tess4u

looking back at all my old posts ive r4ealized how far ive come in not dealing with my paranoia and my sa as well, its gotten alot better and i just hope with time and my medication itll go away completely one day.


----------



## Gorillaz

decent night with alot of party-hopping.


----------



## cafune

Got SEVENTEEN hours of sleep! Sleep debt settled, yet again.


----------



## fallen18

I was able to draw today which was kind of therapeutic for me I found out...I mean it looks a little depressing but I worked a while on it and I don't think it's looks all that bad.


----------



## ratbag

This made me laugh


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Estelle said:


> This made me laugh


:lol


----------



## Ironpain

For me, it was just getting out there and going to my meet up, I could have easily said I'm not going, stayed home and done nothing but sit on the computer all day but I went, so that was a good thing, I took the opportunity to just go, nice way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## papaSmurf

Estelle said:


> This made me laugh


Haha yesness, Three Word Phrase is awesome:


----------



## trendyfool

I went to a rave and then spent the day with my boyfriend and a couple of his friends. It was extremely hard because I was so depressed but I'm glad I went!


----------



## Melinda

^Good for you! It's such a challenge to make yourself get out there and do things when you're feeling depressed. 

I had a really great therapy session despite feeling very groggy and out of sorts this morning. For the first time in my life, my therapist is actually helping me improve my life and myself instead of just keeping me away from self destruction.


----------



## Mia Q

Not today, but my friend is willing to help, and has told me to talk to her about it whenever I want. I'm feeling really grateful. Also my GP and therapist are both very understanding and supportive.


----------



## strawberryjulius

i didn't feel fatigued today, woo!


----------



## tutliputli

Frigging hell, I think I almost made a friend today!


----------



## avoidobot3000

tutliputli said:


> Frigging hell, I think I almost made a friend today!


Show-off! :b


----------



## palebluedot

I was surprised by a funny little fuzzy ball staring back at me as I opened my locker alongside a note saying


----------



## palebluedot

that someone noticed me being nice to someone.. Just lightens the mood a bit I guess. Now I just have to sneak it to some other kind person.


----------



## laura024

My last class was cancelled.


----------



## ShyFX

Tuxedo cake from Costco! And I used my elliptical for the first time in months. I totally felt guilty for eating that cake.


----------



## gilt

Fixed my televeision by changing out a part deep in its interior, and putting it back together correctly:boogie


----------



## trendyfool

Today I woke up with a black cloud hanging over my head. I could barely get out of bed to get to class and my mom had to drive me (which was super nice of her, thank you mom). I was just incredibly depressed, more so than even yesterday. I got called out for texting in class because I felt like I had to let someone know about it or else I would explode. Anyway, pretty terrible day...but the evening was a lot better! It was the end-of-quarter concert for a group singing class I took...we sang beatles songs, and I sang "imagine" alone with this other girl playing her uke. That went really well--somehow I love singing in front of people. And then I sang "I want it that way" by the backstreet boys with a few other people, complete with cheesy dance moves and pelvic thrusts. Sometimes making a complete fool of yourself is really, really nice. Plus my boyfriend came to it, which was super awesome of him because he was so busy tonight, and after he said he was really proud of me. So basically, a terrible day turned into a satisfying night, just because I finally stuck with something for once. And I found something I like to do: sing to people! How cool is that?


----------



## tutliputli

avoidobot3000 said:


> Show-off! :b


Damn right I'm gonna show off about it, it's a biannual occurrence that calls for celebration with streamers, party poppers and spiced rum :b


----------



## Omgblood

Its Snowing around Portland Oregon in the middle of March get to finally drive in snow this year

oooooooommmmmmmmmmmmggggggggggg


----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


> Damn right I'm gonna show off about it, it's a biannual occurrence that calls for celebration with streamers, party poppers and spiced rum :b


^Hooray! I'll make cupcakes for everyone.

This lemongrass rice is amazing.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I gave myself a mohawk instead of talking myself out of it with "what ifs?"


----------



## papaSmurf

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I gave myself a mohawk instead of talking myself out of it with "what ifs?"


This was the right choice. Strong work!


----------



## laura024

Got new clothes.


----------



## heyJude

I greeted a few of my coworkers today, joined in on conversations and even spoke to the new girl. Oh and I got a tip! Woot. It was a good day at work overall.


----------



## mezzoforte

I just had an incredible dream.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I stayed up all day without going back to bed(I feel like a very old man, saying that as if it's some sort of accomplishment.) I also ate nearly perfect, 25% fat, 45% carbs, 30% protein with 20 grams of fibre.

I hope I can keep this up and start working out.


----------



## avoidobot3000

tutliputli said:


> Damn right I'm gonna show off about it, it's a biannual occurrence that calls for celebration with streamers, party poppers and spiced rum :b


Congrats! :yay Spiced rum sounds nice, like something a pirate would drink after a swashbuckling adventure to the far east. :teeth

Today I did some cleaning, which calls for a celebration of its own.


----------



## ratbag

I have a job interview this Friday! Can't screw this up.


----------



## cjamja

Finally home! I think my interviews went okay


----------



## papaSmurf

Midterms are done and sorted! Feel like I did fairly well.


----------



## strawberryjulius

didn't binge or feel too bad about screwing up part of my exam. had a little cry and got on with it. i'm really proud of myself.


----------



## Dannie

I found my shirt I was looking for for the past 3 days... Did I mention it was actually cleanand I'm wearing it right now??


----------



## Rossy

Codeine/Paracetamol painkiller are working.


----------



## cjamja

Omg screw all the crap thats gone down today because I got into Uni woooohoooooo! :boogie


----------



## ratbag

I almost finished a painting. I haven't painted in so long, and I'm pretty happy with how it's turning out.


----------



## papaSmurf

Acquired Honey Graham Oh's, proceeded to devour like a third of the box.


----------



## PulchritudinousDemise

finally decided to stop lurking on here & start posting....eek.


----------



## GuyMontag

The weather today was quite pleasant. I'm looking forward to spring.


----------



## mike285

I did very well on a bio exam.


----------



## Yogurt

I slept really well and afterwards had a really good day at work where nothing went wrong.


----------



## Lasair

He told me he seen me change in the past year - and that my person has grown so well


----------



## strawberryjulius

they added a subject so now i can start studying again. finally!


----------



## avoidobot3000

I sprayed wd-40 on some squeaky door hinges. About time.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Had a productive morning! Had a workout, visited my cousin's new house, bought some windshield washer fluid and a new wiper blade for my car, etc.


----------



## Rossy

Been busy today which I enjoy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Had a good laugh this morning from an email I received. 
Bought some clothes I feel attractive in.
Free transit rides! Till the end of the month, too. Strike just ended and they want to win back customers and avoid violence. It was awfully nice not to have to fish around in my purse for change or a bus ticket while holding a bunch of crap.


----------



## sas111

I ate today, first time in err 5-6 days. Feels AMAZIN.


----------



## papaSmurf

The present I bought myself arrived in the mail!


----------



## miguzi

I went skateboarding, went climbing, went on a hike and I'm going to a party tonight!


----------



## saso

got to see my doctor. and she helped me put a few worries to rest. laughed with my family even though im a complete basketcase today. and i got some sunlight in


----------



## A Void Ant

I maintained a positive attitude at work, despite a recent upset of mine. It seems I am "bouncing" off a low. Further, a girl at work was being really nice to me. This gives me hope.


----------



## arnie

Vanilllabb said:


> I ate today, first time in err 5-6 days. Feels AMAZIN.


lol, rly???


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Went out with several friends to a pub after work and was probably the second or third most talkative person of the bunch. 

This is progress. I like progress.


----------



## Radiata

Met with my friend and had lunch/plus watched a movie with him! Was very fun. 
He was very supportive and helped motivate me about my upcoming art hw. I hope I managed to support and encourage him too.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Well it's 2 AM so the day just started, but it is now raining!! Hope it lasts all day!


----------



## LucidDreamer

Went to a concert at Universal with my friends and watched a movie afterwards. I managed to actually engage in conversation and had the most fun I've had in a while.


----------



## panic bomb

Woke up next to my love. Funny how little things can make one feel so good.


----------



## laura024

I bought pink tulips.


----------



## ratbag

I don't have to babysit! Now I can sit at home doing nothing.


----------



## Matomi

My dogs birthday today; he's 9. 
Made me happy for once. 
(don't judge me!)


----------



## A Void Ant

.


----------



## Ape in space

*Got kicked by a girl*

I was taking a walk as usual, and I was walking past a bar that had a long line to get in. All of a sudden, I felt a leg go in between my legs at least halfway up and it made me stumble and almost fall. I turned around to see who it was, and this girl in the lineup says, "Oh my god, I'm so sorry!" I tried to say something like "that's okay", but no words came out, so I just kind of smiled. The other people in the line laughed. But her leg felt so smooth and feminine against the inside of my legs, and she acknowledged my existence. It was the best day ever. :mushy


----------



## ainsleigh

I woke up to a beautiful morning.


----------



## tutliputli

I had fun this weekend and talked to a few random people at the pub last night. Got called beautiful by a couple of strangers :blush


----------



## ahoyhoyable

My god. 617 pages. Nice job starting this thread!
And thanks for sharing, people! We need constant reminders that our lives don't suck as much as we think.

As for me, one good thing that happened to me today. _Finished an assessment a week before it's actually due._ (Well, actually _I_ made it happen. But still.)


----------



## ahoyhoyable

tutliputli said:


> i had fun this weekend and talked to a few random people at the pub last night. Got called beautiful by a couple of strangers :blush


favourite quote of the year!!


----------



## palebluedot

I worked up a good sweat at the bowling alley. Someone I thought hated me actually said hi, ha.

I had a behind-the-wheel lesson today and was surprised to see that I had to pick up a friend who stopped by last night.


----------



## ratbag

After intense worry and doubt over what I want to do with my life, I've decided I want to become a phlebotomist.


----------



## papaSmurf

^Gah, I don't think I'd be able to handle that job.

Today I thought through something that'd been troubling me, hopefully it won't cause quite so much distress anymore.


----------



## Stilla

Eating ice cream with strawberries and it tastes amazing!


----------



## trendyfool

I'm a little bit less miserable than yesterday!


----------



## arnie

Went to the Romney Rally Today. On the way I stopped at walmart and bought a dog kennel which I tied to the roof of my car. Everyone there got a big kick out of it.

Also got into an argument with a woman who called Obama the antichrist. That was a lot of fun!


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Went on a date for the first time in a loooong time


----------



## anonbearssoul

got sunshine!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Cooked my chicken patty thoroughly. Yes. Most of the time it is either overdone or underdone even though I follow the cooking time on the package. Tonight it was perfect bite after perfect bite! I was so happy.


----------



## strawberryjulius

ate mindfully today and it felt good. have about a quarter of my assignment finished.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Pre-ordered the Shins new album AND I'm working on homework for the first time in weeks.


----------



## pita

I got a free coffee from Tim Hortons and my entire body is now ALIVE with caffeine and sugar. And I have the morning off work since I have a doctor's appointment. So I can dance around my house until then, and then dance around my house a little more until I have to go to the office. Yippie!


----------



## Ivywinds

I fantasized about my summer plans in my Anthropology class today.. Started smiling..  couldn't stop. A guy that I think is pretty cute sat next to me today. xD But I'm pretty unattractive so I doubt he sat there because of me. rawr. still.. meh.


----------



## odd_one_out

I collected new glasses. They're black and rimless. The lenses also have more area so now you all look big to me. :] They took an hour to fit them because they broke them doing so, and despite all that I have to return tomorrow because they're lopsided and I want them loosened slightly to reduce stress on the lens screws.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Well, it appears I've been had. :lol
Honestly, I'm just happy my earphones arrived because I broke my backup pair while I was waiting. Way to be. 
I don't buy things online much (typically only when I can't find what I'm looking for locally). I'm not sure why I thought I would receive a non-imitation product when it was being sold for a quarter of the price. Somewhere in Korea, I'm being laughed at. Better than nothing, and now I'm way more cautious of eBay. I could only see being mad about this if I spent a lot of money.


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## JAW

Went to KFC, it was REALLY sunny and hot today, have been wishing for warm weather for a very long time and BAM it's like freaking summer here. Anyways, Shania Twain came on the radio and ever since reading her book, whenever I hear her music, especially the song that was playing, I become amazed by her story and how she made it. I felt genuinely happy and happy for her.


----------



## Radiata

I was having a tough time today since I had a lot of things going on. Yesterday had also been pretty emotionally-taxing, so I woke up feeling really crappy. 

I went to the mall to do some extreme shopping therapy at around 7 PM, and ran into an old friend of mine. She instantly invited me to have lunch with her on Saturday. She also insisted we go to church on Sunday together so she could introduce me to all of her friends and re-introduce me to the ones I'd lost contact with.

It was so surprising and caught me off guard... But it really helped to cheer me up. I'm so glad I ran into her when I did - I feel as if she couldn't have popped up at a better time.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm feeling eight million times better now that I finally got some exercise.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Made some delicious banana cake cookies tonight for the first time. And they turned out PERFECT! So soft and yummy. MMMM love bananas


----------



## fallen18

I got back in touch with all my friends <3 I'm so happy I missed them.


----------



## sas111

My mother found my blades/knife for me, I missed it so. Todays going to be a good day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I feel like garbage, and a number of people tried to cheer me up today. It didn't do much, but they're awesome for trying. <3
I just need sleep. It's too hard to function on two hours. One more assignment, and I'm down for the count.


----------



## snowyowl

A friend of my mum's came over the other day with her daughter, who is both my age and really pretty IMO. And I found out today that the first thing she said to her mum after they left our house was "Nora ((me)) is so beautiful."  Little self-esteem booster.


----------



## trendyfool

Omg. omgomgomg. My boyfriend's coming over to my house. I'm so insanely excited because I haven't seen him since wednesday and because he hadn't been making any time for me and I was thinking about breaking up with him because of that but now all I can think about is seeing him and maybe things will be okay after all and I get to spend the rest of the day with him. ^.^


----------



## cjamja

Bought some new boots, had my first DJ lesson and got an offer from another uni. Its been a good day =)


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

95% on an essay.


----------



## Gorillaz

Made some really good insights today.:drunk cheers to better tomorrows.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I had a nap with my kitty and didn't feel like crap when I woke up. I didn't even get bed-hair. :yay


----------



## avoidobot3000

iluvpurpleandpugs said:


> 95% on an essay.


Why not 100%?! :sus :wife
:b


----------



## EmptyRoom

I talked to a friend since I was feeling extremely down
Just talking to him cheers me up
Thanks Timmy


----------



## fallen18

Went for a really refreshing jog. Best feeling


----------



## Cashew

My mom just called and said I can get a pet rat! I've had them before, and they were my favorite pets ever (sorry puppy)! Just have to wait for the babies to be in stock, so I can raise a friendly one. :boogie

Haven't been smiley about a new "thing" in so long!! She says I can't name this one Pogo 3, though :lol


----------



## papaSmurf

My housemates have gone off on a Buddhist meditation retreat, so it looks like I'll have the place all to myself for the next few days! This will be the perfect time to bake something extra elaborate.

Edit: Also I can sing all throughout the house now, this is amazing.


----------



## gilt

The Plant Manager has been relying on me a lot lately to get things done. Today was no exception. 

I'm not afraid at work any more. I still feel nervousness at times, which is normal, but I no longer feel afraid. I no longer care to a destructive level. I want to nurture this, I'm feeling so much better because of it.


----------



## laura024

I discovered what I want to do with my life.


----------



## Ameenah

I was selected for an interview


----------



## Neptunus

Today was such a beautiful day - it got up into the 80's. Did an hour of raking and walked 2 miles!


----------



## baseballdude

Whenever I listen to U2, I instantly love life. So many good times associated with their music. I've listented to their music almost nonstop for this whole school year and I am still not tired of them. 

PS. Don't judge my taste in music. haha


----------



## ratbag

I forced myself to go to meditation group today, and thus got a break from my family.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I just want to go out and enjoy the city! So who's stopping me?  I'm going clubbing!


----------



## papaSmurf

laura024 said:


> I discovered what I want to do with my life.


Awesome! What's that?


----------



## ChrissyQ

I helped my Mom and her twin sister begin to reconcile after long time of them not speaking to each other, my aunt is giving me a mountain bike and a $15/hour job doin light house work AND she's building a new home with a new apartment where she's offering I can live it's new with new washer and dryer and everything new and I have someone to hike and do stuff with and she invited me to stay at her home in Las Vegas


----------



## bkhill5

A while ago, I had made a commitment to go up to a family friend's time share at a mountain in Vermont to go snowboarding for this weekend. Considering it is going to rain and is like 80 degrees out, th mountain has only a few trails open and is closing on Monday.(#firstworldproblems???). I was bummed, but then I got free passes to go snowboarding all saturday and sunday! Also, I am taking my niece and we are going to hang out and go to the spa and pretend that we can afford such a nice getaway. So that's a nice turnout now, isn't it? I'm getting more and more anxious about it, but I'm also very excited.


----------



## MsDaisy

I think I may have found the one I want.


----------



## trendyfool

I took my math final and got drunk and uninhibited with some cool people.


----------



## Frunktubulus

Had to take part in a debate today. In a group of 17 people it'd been easy to hide and say nothing, but got up the nerve to not only speak, but probably speak more, and more articulately than anyone else. Walked out feeling so friggin impressed with myself.


----------



## gilt

Insanely beautiful day today! aaand because of it I ran in shorts this morning.


----------



## millenniumman75

gilt said:


> Insanely beautiful day today! aaand because of it I ran in shorts this morning.


I beat you to it. I have been running in shorts for a week now.

Having June-like weather in mid March is ODD, just plain ODD. :stu


----------



## Neptunus

gilt said:


> The Plant Manager has been relying on me a lot lately to get things done. Today was no exception.
> 
> I'm not afraid at work any more. I still feel nervousness at times, which is normal, but I no longer feel afraid. I no longer care to a destructive level. I want to nurture this, I'm feeling so much better because of it.


----------



## meganmila

Took a cool drive with beautiful weather.


----------



## trendyfool

Got asked to hang out by some people, don't know if I can make it but it felt good to be asked.


----------



## ForeverYoung21

I spoke to one of my best friends and one of my other friends invited me out tonight


----------



## Lasair

I got the best result in my class in an assignment, I mean me - and it was worth 100% of the module....I'm so happy!


----------



## aquilla

I found a chocolate bar in my bag today


----------



## laura024

I realized my SA is slowly improving.


----------



## Insanityonthego

People at my job like me, anxious and all.


----------



## Neutrino

Only had 2 full classes.


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt offered me lots of ongoing work for $15/hour cleaning. And she offered I can live at her new house she's building in an attached apartment I can pick out the piant colors. It's going to have a new washer and dryer and everything brand new i'm so excited I'll finally feel safe and secure with family near by. And she has 3 dogs she'll share with me. And i'll have no more anxiety living in apartment buildings with lots of dodgy ppl around, things are looking up for me


----------



## Lasair

I'm smiling


----------



## wannabesomebody

Hung out with a friend for the first time outside of school and had a pretty decent conversation without too many awkward silences - progress!


----------



## steelmyhead

I'm planning to buy a bike to replace the one I left at home.


----------



## Starlightx

I bought some really yummy chocolate


----------



## cj66

^awesome!

chocolate cake happened, .


----------



## broseph

I went to the gym and had a good workout even though I didn't want to go.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

I watched star trek in peace and quiet this morning (its my comfort food of tv shows)


----------



## TheDaffodil

My lover talked to me tonight even though he was exhausted. I really appreciate that.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to my friends for dinner and movies and we had fondue yay and i made $100 on the weekend doing easy work and I spent the whole day with my aunt we went bush wacking and climbed across ragivignes I almost slipped and fell on this mountain climbing part and slippery log i'm afraid of heights I was freaking out really scared being wimpy my aunt fell backwards into a hole in the brush feet up and her dogs fell on top of her it was so funny we were laughing best day i had in while and it was so gorgeous and sunny out


----------



## odd_one_out

I got through today without the terrible anxiety and managed the feelings of worry and grief. I went to an airport that had training planes and old fighter planes on display. Also had a run along the beach but couldn't get far.


----------



## Starlightx

I ate dinner with my family


----------



## palebluedot

I came home from sleeping over at a friend's house. Even though I barely said a word there I had an okay time. Then I went to watch a school event by myself but was eventually invited to sit with a group of others so that was fun too.


----------



## Starlightx

I took a nice, relaxing shower.


----------



## whatevzers

Got to go to the movies and watch an awesome movie today. Even though it was raining, it was a pretty good day


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Got a call for an interview tomorrow!


----------



## Kascheritt

Started another drawing.


----------



## heyJude

I received a call from a lady at my school and actually answered my cell phone.

Down you go, phone phobia! *kick*


----------



## Wreckless

Got my ACT Scores back, 25, not the greatest but it will get me into the colleges I want.


----------



## philosophy

I managed to get quite a bit of yard work and maintenance jobs done today, that I was meaning to tackle a long time ago...


----------



## Patriot

Actually ate something. Lol.


----------



## Zil

My dad called me and he was drunk, made me sad and angry, but I decided to take it calmly and play with my nun chucks while listening to disco, felt good.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 3 hrs today 2hrs with my dog Duffy I found a great 2hr route by the water front


----------



## AussiePea

ChrissyQ said:


> I walked 3 hrs today 2hrs with my dog Duffy I found a great 2hr route by the water front


wow that is some walk! They are awesome for just watching life go by and "you" time as well as good exercise!


----------



## miela

I emailed a school I might attend this fall (I was accepted not too long ago), asking if I could get into the distance/online program instead of the on campus one, and they said they will try to get me in...!


----------



## jenkydora

I went to the gym and did a 1 hour cardio step class. Awesome. The instructor is so empowering in making participants feel terrific.

She is fun and makes me feel fun.


----------



## Xtraneous

I stole a new game.


----------



## steelmyhead

I figured out that income tax thing that was bothering me. more money now for my bike fund


----------



## Jinxx

My boyfriend rode on his bike to come see me at work. It was hot as hell outside too. ♥


----------



## Stilla

I got an A! I got an A!! I got an A!!!!

(not sure if I deserve one though :lol)


----------



## Hello22

My flu took a bad turn today BUT .......................................................................................... It meant that i got the day off work WOOHOO! Getting sick is so worth it when you look at it from that angle! Delighted to get another day off! Felt so good to leave that voice mail! The less i work the happier i am


----------



## trendyfool

I got good grades!


----------



## papaSmurf

Talked with a good friend!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Found out a girl I just met had been asking all about me. ^_^


----------



## Just Tony

Thank god! I survived another awkward day in first period.


----------



## Radiata

Met some new people, and hung out with friends. 
Made me very happy.


----------



## Subeew

I haven't felt like running away and hiding at work.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Pizza & I've got most of my health back.


----------



## Gorillaz

Good. Fukcing. Day. Like my old self again. + Found my cellphone again.


----------



## ratbag

Went to see a movie with a friend.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Ospi said:


> wow that is some walk! They are awesome for just watching life go by and "you" time as well as good exercise!


Yeah! I love it! I been workin on my fitness! Tryin to make up for the decade I spent sitting on my butt. So I been trying to walk like 3hrs everyday. I lost 20 pounds, it's makes me feel alot better and has increased my self asteem.


----------



## AussiePea

ChrissyQ said:


> Yeah! I love it! I been workin on my fitness! Tryin to make up for the decade I spent sitting on my butt. So I been trying to walk like 3hrs everyday. I lost 20 pounds, it's makes me feel alot better and has increased my self asteem.


Wow that's a great effort you should be proud. Starting to walk a lot myself, thankfully I am a good walk to and from the shops which I do each day, a nice excuse! Need to shed some of this junk in my trunk ya kno!


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt picked me up in her $70 000 Mercedes Benz and took me to see a movie we got free pop and popcorn and my aunt gave me 3 big bags of food and a nice CD player boom box and 2 new bed mattresses. And I delivered newspapers with my fave person Dion


----------



## ChrissyQ

Ospi said:


> Wow that's a great effort you should be proud. Starting to walk a lot myself, thankfully I am a good walk to and from the shops which I do each day, a nice excuse! Need to shed some of this junk in my trunk ya kno!


 lol


----------



## miminka

Got accepted to the "Harvard of the North"!


----------



## avoidobot3000

I had a good workout that really took the edge off.


----------



## jeff almighty

Getting better at bowling. Starting to roll more 200 games.


----------



## zukenca

I've decided to look for jobs again and try to do it all myself.


----------



## Starlightx

My voice teacher complimented by voice with the song we're working on


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to beach with Photography Therapy Group.. it rained.. so we went to Tim Horton's for coffee the group of ten of us.. one of the men in group won a donut and gave it to me lol everyone was like aww cute when are you 2 going to go out lol he was bit older man I was embarassed lol then I went for 1 hr hike around lake with my aunt it was nice


----------



## cgj93

-


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Some guy said "I'm still jealous of your hair"


----------



## gusstaf

I taught my dog how to give me a high five.

:high5


----------



## gusstaf

zukenca said:


> I've decided to look for jobs again and try to do it all myself.


Good luck! I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## steelmyhead

looking back a few years, I can see how far I've come. it's something I can be proud of. I also ordered a new bike today which should be ready in little more than a week.


----------



## Radiata

I went to my art class, and showed my teacher a drawing I'd done on a whim...
He'd asked if I'd ever had formal training before, and I responded that I hadn't. 

He called me a genius and requested to keep the picture... :shock


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Had an overall good day. Did a little shopping with sis, made dinner, we watched American Idol together, watched the new South Park together... it was just a generally nice day


----------



## Lasair

I have a day off


----------



## AussiePea

Discovered my new internet downloads at 10mb/s, it's amazinngggggg.


----------



## heyJude

Found out I made the highest score (107) in my class on my pharmacy tech midterm exam. Wooootttt!


----------



## fallen18

Well it didn't happen today but tomorrow I'm getting my hair done which is kind of exciting ^_^


----------



## EndlessBlu

I had rainbow sherbet ice cream today and somebody complimented my Darth Vader shirt even though I didn't know how to react.


----------



## zukenca

I had a fun day with my boyfriend..
I posted a letter to my grandmother and talked to people in shops and takeaway places. 
In the afternoon I cut my hair and it looks pretty nice.:boogie


----------



## Losm

Got results of an exam I did, apparently am in the 98th percentile. WUT. No idea how that happened, but I really needed some good news  SCORE!


----------



## palebluedot

I think I passed a chemistry test. I also donated blood and talked to a very wonderful young lady.


----------



## Radiata

I was feeling terrible before, and it was awful. 
But after having vented and examined my feelings and fears, I feel much better now. 
I prayed. 

I'm OK right now. 
Just a few hours ago, I was so far from being alright. 

So... I'm glad I felt so sad earlier. It made me realize a few things, and venting what I'd bottled up; it helped a lot. I consider it a good thing. Painful, but its end result was good.


----------



## veron

Somebody today told me that I'm "Radiating from positive energy." I guess I'm happy and it shows! 

I also noticed that other people are a lot more animated and engaged in conversation when I'm feeling energized and cheerful, than when not... I guess my "positive energy" is rubbing off of others :b


----------



## cj66

Got really great feedback on my work ethic/abilities/future potential. Volunteering there may very well be a (realistic) possibility.


----------



## shadowmask

Got my tax return. $925. Now I just have to figure out what's best to do with it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Losm said:


> Got results of an exam I did, apparently am in the 98th percentile. WUT. No idea how that happened, but I really needed some good news  SCORE!


Your invitation to Mensa is in the post! :high5


----------



## hickorysmoked

I just ate a parmesan chicken footlong, some baked sour cream and onion chips, with a bottle of passion fruit green tea.










































And I don't give a damn.


----------



## Neutrino

Had a super nap


----------



## Neutrino

hickorysmoked said:


> I just ate a parmesan chicken footlong, some baked sour cream and onion chips, with a bottle of passion fruit green tea.
> 
> And I don't give a damn.


:yay


----------



## Insanityonthego

One more day I'm alive, with the opportunity to change it all around for the better and make my life what's it's supposed to be.


----------



## Catnap

I got in a workout after not exercising for probably a month and a half. I am starting myself out small with 15 mins a day, but I feel so much more alive after that nice run. How I missed it!


----------



## mike285

I did well on my orgo exam.


----------



## Neptunus

Someone at work thought I was the same age as her daughter - 9 years younger. :b


----------



## bkhill5

My foot is feeling better so I can go running again.


----------



## papaSmurf

I did several things today which would've been incredibly difficult exposures in years past. Neat!


----------



## Starlightx

I'm with my best friend :yes


----------



## Rossy

Managed a 8/9 mile walk.


----------



## JAkDy

Went out clubbing last night, it's been a while. It was SOOO much fun.


----------



## sansd

My mom bought me $150 worth of groceries. Nice since I usually only have about $40-80 worth of grocery money at a time these days, and just go to the store I can walk to easily to buy the same things all the time. I have some fresh vegetables instead of just frozen!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I spent day with my aunt and her 3 dogs Puddles, Daisy and Mika, I made $45 doing easy house work and my aunt give me WHOLE BUNCH of stuff new lil tv, huge nice pic frame for my living room , nice house wares, nice christmas stuff, and my mom is well enough to come home from her 2 months in the hospital


----------



## bkhill5

I got a chance to go out tonight with some people I have not seen in a while. The pizza made me kinda sick, but I had a really nice time talking. I was anxious for the first hour, but I eventually felt relaxed...maybe it was the wine?


----------



## Starlightx

My kitten curled up on my lap and it was impossible to get her off :mushy


----------



## Ventura

I found my lucky pen


----------



## papaSmurf

This was yesterday, but I saw an awesome rainbow! One of the best I've seen in years.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Starlightx said:


> I'm with my best friend :yes


Get off here and talk to her then! :b



Rossy said:


> Managed a 8/9 mile walk.


Way to go Rossy, I think you should go see a doctor tomorrow about your back and general lack of enthusiasm at the moment. It's easy to get down, and I've been there. Don't be stubborn, just go!



JAkDy said:


> Went out clubbing last night, it's been a while. It was SOOO much fun.


Good for you man!


----------



## Rossy

I am not going to any doc.


----------



## zukenca

I sent a first application for a job in Wellington and posted an ad on gumtree.


----------



## anonbearssoul

I didn't take my parent's money. Instead I'm going to file an extension with the IRS and put whatever bills I can on the credit card.


----------



## Neutrino

Cleaned my room. What a mess it was. Yuck!


----------



## fallen18

Its nice out today


----------



## Starlightx

I have no homework I have to do today :yay


----------



## Cashew

I'm so in love with my new baby pet rat! She's so tiny and amazing and she's sleeping on my lap ^____________^ Now to get...one or two more.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Got a raise.
Got my eBay drama somewhat sorted out.
Got permission to more or less make my own hours at work.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Neutrino said:


> Cleaned my room. What a mess it was. Yuck!


I really need to do this.


----------



## papaSmurf

I was feeling a little down earlier, but I got some exercise and now everything is amazing.


----------



## Radiata

My best friend came all the way from Indiana to live in Cali permanently. 
I'm very happy at the moment...
I had many doubts and my anxiety was horrible the days before he came, because I was so worried about letting him down. 

Now that he's here though, all of my worries have left me. 
I'm content.


----------



## Dissonance

Radiata said:


> My best friend came all the way from Indiana to live in Cali permanently.
> I'm very happy at the moment...
> I had many doubts and my anxiety was horrible the days before he came, because I was so worried about letting him down.
> 
> Now that he's here though, all of my worries have left me.
> I'm content.


Congrats.


----------



## im Lost

my sis love her gave me so much weeeeeeeeeed good day bout to smoke to drown my sorrow


----------



## JenN2791

just basically had a good day today. managed to eliminate stress and anxiety just for one day


----------



## Starlightx

I stated my homework early!


----------



## Lasair

I joined the leisure club and am going to start swimming again. I was so nervous because of the scares on my leg but no one even looked at me.


----------



## Camelleone

Got hired by two company, have to make a choice..but feel relief because finally got a job


----------



## JenN2791

Just made plans to go to Disneyland next month


----------



## BrandyI

I got to sleep in today


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Walked around with my therapist around my apartment complex, her giving me a slight push to say hi to people who we ran into and make eye contact. Small things but needs to happen in order for me to get over SA. So that was nice.


----------



## Hello22

I had one of my up days today, which doesnt happen often as i'm usually on a downer. 

Nothing much happened today, only i got my hair done, so it looks nice. Also i spent the day doing stuff that makes me happy, just small things like reading one of my books. Even work wasnt stressful today, i just felt very relaxed and confident today. 

Also i got a massage off one of my coworkers, who is doing a course in it, it was great. And now i dont feel like a smoke (which i usually crave after work), because i'm just so relaxed. And i'll sleep in till whatever time i like tomorrow, cos i have nothing major to do tomorrow. Until i have to go to work of course.


----------



## Kuhle

I helped my mom clean out the kitchen today. It wasn't fun, but it got me up and doing something. I've been having a hard time getting motivated to do anything because of depression, so it felt pretty good doing something useful.


----------



## foe

So I've been taking an evening Chemistry class at my local community college, and before every test or exams I always go study at this lounge that was upstairs from the classroom. Every time I'm there's this other super hot, gorgeous girl that's also studying on the other couch. 

I've made many obvious glances and eye contact but I never say anything to her. Today, another one of her classmate(who was also good-looking) joined in. They talked for a bit and loudly too, to where I couldn't study. All the sudden my professor walked by and say, "you guys look like you're studying for an exam or something." The two girls said which class they were studying for. Then my professor says to me, "I know what you're studying for.....my class." I responded yes. He left and the girls asked me which class was I taking with the professor. I told them what class it was and talked to them a little bit before they went into their class.

Yeah, I know I sound like a dork for getting so excited from talking to a girl. But she was beautiful, gorgeous, "a dime piece" as the homeys would say.

Anyway, I'm gonna try to talk to her again next time just to make me feel good about myself. LOL


----------



## Lmatic3030

Received my first kiss today .


----------



## DontDoSadness

My partner on this project from school came over to my house and we made a lot of progress. I did a good job at not acting too shy and I came up with many good ideas  .


----------



## mike285

Lmatic3030 said:


> Received my first kiss today .


Nice!


----------



## papaSmurf

Dyed Easter eggs with the family and had an incredible burrito.


----------



## Lmatic3030

mike285 said:


> Nice!


thank you


----------



## BEDWETTER

I won the lottery last week: 17.34 million dollars.


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

I realize that I understand most IV calculations


----------



## JenN2791

Kept myself busy with graphic design  Starting to enjoy it again.

And oh - came across this video. So glad I did:


----------



## guss

went out my best friends! missed them so much.


----------



## Neutrino

Painted half of my room.


----------



## jaleal

*New Things*

Life I believe is more about the little things than it is about the big things. I wrote a few articles regarding change, staring new things, developing practical goals, and the power of positive thinking and many more. You can check them out at http://jleal-focuspointtopics.blogspot.com thanks and please keep up the good work in writting these articles.


----------



## Starlightx

Finally chose the paint colors for my room!


----------



## huh

Going to go out for a walk soon and grab some lunch. I compiled PHP 5.4 to get it working on my Linux box this morning. It's working great so far. Also got it working on my Windows 7 box. So now I can test on both! Going to mess around with some of the new features when I get back from lunch.


----------



## DontDoSadness

My toy poodle turned 1 today  .


----------



## B l o s s o m

these are the little things that made me happy today:
Ate chocolate
Received a text message from a dear friend
Watched "Along Came Polly"


----------



## Lasair

finished work today after doing a full week now off for five days and my will I enjoy it.


----------



## Rossy

Down to 13.25 stone,just another 1.25 stone to go.
A stone being 14 pounds.


----------



## Lasair

Rossy said:


> Down to 13.25 stone,just another 1.25 stone to go.
> A stone being 14 pounds.


Well done hun - but I hope this isn't due to not eating right


----------



## Rossy

It has a little to do with it,doing plenty of exercise.


----------



## Lasair

Rossy said:


> It has a little to do with it,doing plenty of exercise.


Just be sure to look after yourself


----------



## Rossy

Hmm....


----------



## ratbag

I partially cleaned my room. MOTIVATION YEAH!


----------



## Starlightx

I read a story I wrote in class today and they really liked it :clap


----------



## ratbag

I was terribly depressed today but I am now extremely amused.


----------



## papaSmurf

Managed to stay awake at school despite getting less than three hours of sleep last night! It was a struggle.


----------



## MelancholyPrincess

I got complimented on my hair =D


----------



## bkhill5

Got asked out on a date...Not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## Dreamscape

One of my two exams scheduled for this week was changed to next Tuesday. I'm glad that I will have more time to study now and not as much to stress over this week... I needed that.


----------



## papaSmurf

One of my favorite types of tree is in bloom all around town, it's so pretty.


----------



## Conochur

I'm being interviewed at 7:00PM tonight for a potential research aid position!!!!!


----------



## madhuds

I expressed my SA with a counselor today.


----------



## Kingpin

Convinced my mum to buy something she thought was too expensive.


----------



## Neutrino

I went to the city by myself, which caused some nervousness on my part, but then I bought so many things and it was AMAZING  happyyyyyyy.


----------



## Gorillaz

Conochur said:


> I'm being interviewed at 7:00PM tonight for a potential research aid position!!!!!


Hope it went well!


----------



## papaSmurf

Had an interesting idea! Not quite sure whether it's great or terrible though.


----------



## erikahawkins

*fixed our house alone!*

It was a fine day and I am alone. Mom went to the groceries then went straight to her bestfriend, dad was put of the country... I am alone, so I cleaned the house... fixed my mom and dad's room, the guest room and my room. Cleaned the living room and washed the dishes.

I feel good even if I am tired!


----------



## avoidobot3000

I made a paper crane. It's beautiful. :clap Important life skill right there.


----------



## philosophy

The Sixers won!!! :cup


----------



## alte

I am a medical intern, I will work almost 10 hours this week. Exhausting.


----------



## thewall

Last night as I was looking at the descriptions of my upcoming classes I actually became excited! This is the first time I've really felt good about my discipline and feel like I'm going in the right direction. Only took me changing my major about six times to figure it out. :roll:teeth


----------



## ratbag

Made a delicious chili.


----------



## Lasair

I'm buying my mum a dog tomorrow, my brother just called the owner and we are picking him up tomorrow - I'm so anxious and excited at the same time, she has never had a pet before but was talking about getting one as I'm away at college and my brother is planning on going in a few months and we want her used to the dog before she is alone with it full time. I can't wait this is him


----------



## trendyfool

Today, I finally went back to school, and I talked for about two hours with this girl, the longest good conversation I've had in ages. I got her number and we're gonna hang out. Also there's a cute boy in my botany class, and I found out he's gay. I feel way better than I have in weeks.


----------



## papaSmurf

My landlady's bunnies are on the loose! Teehee.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I just saw the most beautiful display of fireworks in front of my house.


----------



## arnie

Finally talked to that girl in my spanish class. We just talked about the test, but hey at least it's first contact.


----------



## odd_one_out

Got support from people over an episode and they didn't mind the craziness or shut downs. I always wonder why they're so patient.


----------



## Bryan108

I hugged my puppy


----------



## papaSmurf

We had a full-blown thunderstorm here in town, 'twas the first one in years and years.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I managed to do community service with my brother which was asking people which size shirt they needed and then getting them, without freaking out.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Joined hiking Groups with my Aunt and 3 art groups also


----------



## papaSmurf

Made it to my kickboxing class despite some BDD nonsense, feel much better now.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

i got a new ergonomic keyboard today, hopefully ease my hand pains.


----------



## trendyfool

I got my volunteer shift back. Also last night I went to a free drag show despite the anxiety.


----------



## Essexboy

Had a productive day revising... Bring on the exam!!!


----------



## adam28

Had a good workout today! Feels awsome as always


----------



## steelmyhead

I got everything on my to do list. In addition I went biking and hiking!


----------



## mike285

My sister got some good news today. I'm happy for her.


----------



## papaSmurf

I may have splurged a bit at the grocery store, hehe. I have so much delicious food now!


----------



## momentsunset

visited with my brother~ ate good food.


----------



## shadowmask

I found Mexican coke at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Innamorata

Went out for the day with some of my friends.


----------



## mike285

Had a nice conversation with a girl I know. And she actually seemed interested in talking to me.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I helped my mom get her new Facebook account. To be honest it was kind of fun to teach her something i knew how to do.


----------



## Starlightx

Reminisced with my friend with old pictures of us.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Bacon & eggs happened.


----------



## papaSmurf

It's so nice to be able to dance again, a year was far too long to go without any silly twirling.


----------



## feels

While I was waiting around after class, this guy stopped in front of me and asked me my name, I told him and then he said, "I just wanted to let you know that I think you're very pretty."

Made my damn day.


----------



## fallen18

Nilla wafers and milk.


----------



## AussiePea

Applied for a job I would be stoked to get, and I think I am in with a good shot at it.


----------



## Ventura

I beat Super Mario in 9 minutes and 40 sec! :boogie


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt gave me a digital camera and camera equiptment and we joined a walking /hiking group


----------



## Meeve

> While I was waiting around after class, this guy stopped in front of me and asked me my name, I told him and then he said, "I just wanted to let you know that I think you're very pretty."
> 
> Made my damn day.


I read this damn post. Almost cried. I love nice people, that sounds fantastic!


----------



## papaSmurf

I was having a pretty rough day, but then I discovered that season 3 of Parks and Recreation is available on Netflix Instant. Everything's better now.


----------



## mike285

I did alright on my lab practical.


----------



## SuperSky

I called the bank and got a refund of what they'd charged me for no good reason. Only took 4 hours to get up the nerve to call, but whatever.


----------



## fallen18

The best part of waking up is FOldgRssss in your cup! *sips coffee* teheh ^_^


----------



## lkkxm

fallen18 said:


> The best part of waking up is FOldgRssss in your cup! *sips coffee* teheh ^_^


That's for damn sure lol :clap


----------



## fallen18

lkkxm said:


> That's for damn sure lol :clap


*comercial voice* America runs on coffee (a.k.a dunkin) :boogie seriously I have more than 3 cups of day I have a serious issue x) but that's okay B/c coffee is good for the soul 0


----------



## pete993

I went for a run for the first time in ages this morning, felt good!


----------



## lkkxm

I got the day off from work


----------



## WhoDey85

Chopped down a decent sized pear tree with a machete in my back yard. I am feeling pretty beastly right now.


----------



## Rossy

Down to 182 pounds another 12 to go.


----------



## LordScott

I bought my ticket to see a concert i've been waiting for.. and I just found out tickets are on sale for another concert I will be attending... its a farewell tour for one of my favorite bands in the universe (scorpions) and they will be playing with QueensRyche!! HELL YEAHH!


----------



## rajjer01

I talked to some random girl in my lab and she didn't give me that whole awkward vibe i usually get from 99% of the people i try to talk to.


----------



## papaSmurf

Had some delicious red bean ice cream!


----------



## vanwa

i just ate really tasty mac and cheese!!


----------



## Dissonance

I should search for weirdos like me


----------



## Lasair

I woke up with my boyfriends arm around me


----------



## momentsunset

ice cream!


----------



## Voyager

Met a childhood friend while working out at the gym, I haven't seen him for 7 years. He was really nice, we shared a few laughs, talked for a bit and then went our separate ways. I'm glad things are going so well for him. It was nice.


----------



## Dying note

The phone interview I had this morning was short and went better than I thought it was going to go.


----------



## Kascheritt

I was able to tell my psychotherapist that I was glad to see her again.
Again new people came to therapy today . It was Barbara, Kristina and Biata. Seems like very nice people.


----------



## papaSmurf

Wearin' my favorite unicorn shirt, hooray.


----------



## gilt

Went for a nice, long run this sunny, cool morning.


----------



## AussiePea

It's friday, nuff said.


----------



## Neutrino

I stayed home from school! Maybe not the smartest thing to do, since there was a bio review, but it was well worth it. I feel much better


----------



## papaSmurf

Went for a run!


----------



## pete993

papaSmurf said:


> Went for a run!


Same! It really makes me feel better about myself!


----------



## Craig788

the stupid tramp that i work with that always tries to get me into trouble with the boss
got herself into trouble today as well  was priceless


----------



## Neo1234

Started doing workout again ,after a week.


----------



## Rossy

New big stainless exhausts came for the car,can't wait to see what they sound like.


----------



## lkkxm

mmmmm ...payday..... :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## trendyfool

Just talked to a couple guys from my class for a bit and didn't feel that awkward, one of them gave me his number.  And also I checked out a cool book from the library!


----------



## Omgblood

Good day at class. Was actually talking, making people laugh etc


----------



## lkkxm

Someone randomly struck up a conversation with me and despite my first impression, turned out to not be an *******. I think he was actually pretty cool.


----------



## trendyfool

I had a good time with my friend, which doesn't always happen when I hang out with him. I was able to relax.


----------



## Neutrino

Had an amazing 5 hour nap.


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx

I had two calls today to setup job interviews for next week.


----------



## Craig788

im going to dinner with some friends tonight, and it looks like they have brought a girl over who wants to meet me (she is aware of all my disorder thingies!!!)

this is awesome!!


----------



## Nifelvind

Realised how much i take my life for granted. My brooding state of mine is the result of so much useless, trivial things that occur and I should instead focus on the more important things in life. I can progress and excel in life if i change my mentality.


----------



## awkwardface

I chatted up librarian about books today, and by the end of our conversation, she said it was people like me who make her feel as though her life was going to a worthy cause. It's nice to know that despite my anxiety I can make people feel that way about themselves.


----------



## foe

I'm gonna be a full-time student this fall and 2013 spring. Got accepted into a medical tech school.

I also got more vacation time rate, and in a couple of weeks I should be getting a raise. 

Can't wait to get through the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## fallen18

I feel American again!!!! I ate cheeseburger for the first time in 2 years and it was AMAZING ^__^


----------



## Noll

I... Wait, nothing good ever happened today.


----------



## kc1895

I volunteered today at the LA festival of books. I was at a booth with the trivia wheel, making up questions for kids and giving them a prize. I must've served over 1000+ kids today. Just act enthusiastic and talk down on them, they like that.


----------



## Kingpin

Today was pretty sh*te, but I'm about to get high. Legally.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to a 4 hr Painting art workshop with my aunt today.. It was fun I've never painted much at all before but surprizingly everyone loved what I did and complimented it alot it's going to be in an art show I titled it "Blue" It's blue and purple art. I'll show pic of it when I get my camera working I titled it Blue as in feeling Blue as in sad as in SAD.. it's brush strokes of different shades of blues and purples it makes me feel better when I look at it.. i can hardly wait to put in up in my room


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Finished day 2 of P90x...


----------



## Shizuma

I just finished a book and love it.


----------



## Starlightx

Someone wrote me a note telling me to feel better.


----------



## Dying note

I started a painting today and am not intimidated by the work ahead toward finishing it.


----------



## Still Waters

Yesterday I had several hours where I truly didn't feel bad - unusual for me lately. Today,I've also not felt horrible - forget about happy - simply not feeling terrible is a miracle!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went out of town with my parents for 5km walk/run to raise money for the food bank.. it was fun our pic was takin few times we're gonna be in the newspaper


----------



## fallen18

It's raining which means I'll most likely get in some needed sleep tonight. Love the rain


----------



## Neutrino

Cleaned up my computer files ^_^


----------



## softshock11

i found my love for buddhism again


----------



## trendyfool

I sent in my first ever job application a minute ago. Online, but still.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- Got rid of a decent amount of junk that was doing nothing but taking up space in our closet

- Finally bought a paper shredder


----------



## Kascheritt

We played a game in therapy today. It was so damn good and warm to my heart!
First consultation with other psychologist-therapist was a success. Loved it :3 She's the best XD


----------



## Kingpin

I hung out with a new friend of mine for the first time.


----------



## Martinzky

Today, I was called weird for a joke I told, and immediately I felt really bad for being judged as weird. But I decided to ignore that feeling and try again, then I joked about how bad my original joke was, which made everyone laugh (with me) Man it felt good. 

(love this thread)


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm getting a permanent assignment at work finally instead of floating.  It's also the one I wanted. Hopefully this will actually happen, won't believe it til I see it.


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm getting a permanent assignment at work finally instead of floating.  It's also the one I wanted. Hopefully this will actually happen, won't believe it til I see it.


Woop, congratulations 

------
I...well I woke up with all limbs attached so that's a good start to my day!


----------



## In Search

Today i manage to get through a presentation without making a fool of my self.


----------



## alte

Weird day. I haven't felt this confident in a while. And it is all because I talked with a couple classmates outside of work on non-work related things, things you would expect between friends. Surprising how much of a difference the feeling that you are normal and well functioning, can create. It is better than medication or therapy.


----------



## trendyfool

Today I hung out in the park with this girl I'm sorta friends with, and it was a beautiful day and we bought ice cream. Also, I got a wake-up call in therapy.


----------



## papaSmurf

Started watching Game of Thrones finally! It's really fun to revisit these characters, and all the costumes are totally great. I don't own nearly as many floor-length capes as I ought to.


----------



## breakawayspirit

Today I received an email from a client telling me that I have changed her life and that her life is better for having me in it! 

Brilliant, that's why I love my life, I get the opportunity to help others!


----------



## MidnightBlu

I got to get some good sleep!


----------



## thewall

I'm sick of feeling like **** about myself so I just called and made a counseling appointment. This will be the first time I have ever been to a counselor, psychologist, psychiatrist, or therapist of any kind. :afr

I also had the guts to call and make an appointment for a much needed eye examination.

I don't know what has gotten into me today.


----------



## lkkxm

Breakfast! mmmmmm...


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

I ignored some anxiety and let a girl next to me in class borrow my textbook along with her friend.


----------



## UgShy

Starting to date an amazing woman that also has social anxiety. This feels like a dream!


----------



## arnie

UgShy said:


> Starting to date an amazing woman that also has social anxiety. This feels like a dream!


that sounds amazing! How did you meet?


----------



## ChrissyQ

I did clay making night class with my aunt. I got my digital camera working it's got video record so i can make youtube vids soon if i figure out how to upload to youtube from my camera..


----------



## Cairnes

I just saw The Divide with Milo Ventimiglia ( the movie that stole my heart


----------



## saturna

I INITIATED a few conversations with some random classmates


----------



## Neutrino

I was brave and called the university, got it all sorted out  :yay


----------



## papaSmurf

Our kickboxing instructor randomly decided that today's class was going to be twice as hard as usual, it was super fun.


----------



## CWe

I finally got off my bed and went outside to talk with family !!!!!
wow........


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Talked briefly with a guy while waiting for the bus. 
Found new tunes.


----------



## GuyMontag

I had an interview at a job fair and it went better than I thought it would.


----------



## mike285

I was pretty talkative and social today. It felt good for a change.


----------



## fallen18

Might get my hair cut today goodbye long hair hello short! ^_^


----------



## NYParrot

Happy Friday, Everyone. I have started a blog just a few days ago that I had been procrastinating to start for a few years now. So, if any of you will find a moment to check it out (I only have two posts there so far), comment and maybe to 'follow' me, that would be very generous of you, and would give a huge boost to my fragile self-esteem as a inspiring blogger. http://nyparrot.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/hello-world-2/
Thank you in advance!


----------



## alte

Dodged the tomato that was thrown at me during my morning presentation.


----------



## TediousMind

My goal is to post on here every time my mind gets clouded with bad thoughts. Here I go with the first one:

I got to see a good friend of mine today that I haven't been able to hang out with for a while. =] It was great seeing her again, even though it was only for a brief moment.


----------



## gilt

Just feeling happy, calm & content right now. Let's stay the course....


----------



## Dying note

I ate today.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I listened to awesome music, and I treated myself to french vanilla coffee


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Hung out with an old high school friend where I got to play with her little 2-year-old niece the whole while.


----------



## papaSmurf

I partook of the very finest funnel cake.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Some awesomely awkward webcam chatting. =]


----------



## Shizuma

Hung out with my sister.


----------



## Lasair

there is a puppy in my arm


----------



## Swagger91

My sister brought my five-month old niece to visit.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I did a print making art class with my aunt and she bought me a $200 purple Nikon digital camera with video record and huge display screen!


----------



## baseballdude

Asked a girl out for a second date and she said yes.


----------



## fallen18

I bought a new summer dress and I'm so excited to wear it.


----------



## Dying note

I ate a piece of cake today and don't regret it one bit...lol


----------



## Velorrei

I was able to talk to a cute girl at the paint party I was at earlier tonight. After we struck each other with paint balloons a few times in the mass chaos, we ended up opting out and talked to each other for a while. She smiled at me a few times and touched my arm. I was even able to get her number.


----------



## MrGilligan

My dog is here every day. He's my favourite part of life. He's so pretty and sweet. I love him. Snuggle sunggle snuggle, mushroom nose!! He drives me wild.


----------



## MidnightBlu

I got to wear the shoes I bought a few days ago.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Had a general good day. Went out to eat at the new Baker's with my dad before food shopping. Had a fun night at sister's boyfriend's house playing this version of hide-n-seak called Sardines. One person hides in a dark house and everyone has to find them. We then played Apples to Apples which is always hilarious as we make up our own topics. Ahhh just a fun night filled with much laughter. And I didn't feel too SA the whole time either and there were a lot of people.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Good coffee and met some new people.


----------



## UgShy

Received a really nice surprise from a cutie when I woke up.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Getting paid for something I would've done for free.


----------



## peacelovemusic

I got 108 points for a word in words with friends. haha


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

i got to talk to the guy i like. <3


----------



## MidnightBlu

Got to go home and relax.


----------



## WhoDey85

I freed a young bird that was stuck in the chimney cover on my roof. We could hear it through the fireplace.


----------



## MindOverMood

WhoDey85 said:


> I freed a young bird that was stuck in the chimney cover on my roof. We could hear it through the fireplace.


----------



## Grimsey

Got to sleep in and take a walk through the park.


----------



## Neo1234

I helped a lady sort out her problem which she was having with her cellphone.I felt so happy about it =)


----------



## Aly

I told some kid who was bothering me that he was ****ing annoying. To his face in the middle of class. I'm proud of myself


----------



## cafune

HOLY ****ING ****. They sent me an offer! **** YEAH!


----------



## Omgblood

Started studying in the bookstore at the mall yesterday. Because there is no where else to. Hopefully this will give me a little exposure and plus there are lots of females8)


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

my crush finally talked to me today. <3


----------



## jmilz

Coming across these awesome posts  !!!


----------



## avoidobot3000

Vaccuumed my dirty dirty carpet lol


----------



## Kingpin

I just made fantastic steaks.


----------



## B l o s s o m

reading through this positive thread!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I worked out today, and I'm determined to make it a habit now along with eating proper meals at proper times. 
Also, my immediate family have decided to invest in my ability to play cards.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Getting more money.


----------



## Toppington

Finally dropped below the 220's in my weight loss this morning. 20 out of 60lbs down and I still notice absolutely no difference anywhere on my body, but I'm hoping it's all in my head. Going to try to keep going until at least 200 and just see how it turns out. About the only thing I have to be happy about it, but it made me happy nonetheless. Damn plateaus are super discouraging. At least I can say I'm finally doing it after saying I would for the last 8 months.


----------



## Ventura

I was noticed by someone, who I never thought would have ever notice me, I'm shocked!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

A colleague of mine noticed that I was alone today and offered to walk back from lunch with me! Just the fact that this person recognized that I am always alone and voluntarily reached out to me really made me happy! For the rest of the day, I made a point to look up and smile at people who passed me--something I don't usually do. :yay


----------



## Grimsey

I averted a potentially disastrous situation (too long-winded and convoluted to explain here) which would have made me miss a flight!


----------



## LisaLee

I am excited about starting my day.


----------



## fallen18

Not exactly good but a step forward I think I'm getting more accepting that I was sexually assaulted I used to feel like it was all my fault and not that big of a deal. But I'm slowly realizing it is a big deal for me and as much as I think "well I could've done this or that" what happend happened and it wasn't entirely my fault. I feel a little better knowing this.


----------



## noyadefleur

I got accepted to York University! It was my top choice, for a program that I am really interested in. I can't wait, things are all falling into place for next year.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I got 100% on an assignment that I was really worried about.


----------



## ChrissyQ

In photography therapy group we took picture at a gardens and if our pics are selected we can earn money for them  and I walked my dog for 2 hrs


----------



## Bryan108

I beat my bro and cousin at tennis!!!


----------



## noyadefleur

R91 said:


> That's so awesome! Well done! What subject?
> 
> I'm in the middle of sending in my application for university as well. My 'good thing' is that I'm almost done and when I think about it, I don't want to be sick anymore... so that's good. And dropping out is just not an option this time, so I guess I'm feeling pretty determined right now.


Thank you!  It's a culture and expression arts program. Good luck with your university endeavors!


----------



## Lasair

I'm making some good way with my study


----------



## adam28

I got 50/50 on a grueling project that I was afraid of.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I decided not to let something that happened today upset me--and I'm in a great mood! 

(Also, it is going to be my goal to post in this thread every day, when I have time and can remember, to encourage more people on this site to focus on the positives in life! There is something positive and beautiful in every day -- just look for it! )


----------



## papaSmurf

I feel less sick today!


----------



## Arcane

I walked out of the class room at the end of a club meeting today, and walked with a couple of members who are pretty nice to me. We went to see the rally at the quad area.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I just found out after reading the date on an old pill bottle that it's been a year since I decided to start taking less benzos. 
I hadn't realized I'd saved up so many extras. 

Go me!


----------



## fallen18

I ordered pizza! ^_^


----------



## trendyfool

fallen18 said:


> I ordered pizza! ^_^


Aww yeahh! I want some.

Today, I got pho with this guy for lunch, and then I had coffee with my friend Jack. I'm so glad I'm friends with him, and today I felt really comfortable talking to him, which is unusual. Also I got a good score on my botany test!


----------



## momentsunset

got food. ate food.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

A teacher said my mohawk made me look like Dan Hardy, and that dude is hot.


----------



## lovelikerockets

i hung out with a really nice guy and he introduced me to his other friends. i was anxious at first but everyone was really nice. also i went for a walk a few hours ago and the moon was pretty.


----------



## Kingpin

This week has been hot and sunny.


----------



## melissa75

I made it to Friday :yay. Another horribly stressful week of work survived.


----------



## firefox1

Im enjoying my morning coffee


----------



## Dying note

I made it through calling for another appointment.


----------



## Starlightx

I was able to rest today!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I am getting a lot of work done, and am being more proactive and friendly in my project group! I actually trekked all the way upstairs (several times) to ask them something face-to-face instead of asking via email.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I went into work this morning with a more positive attitude than usual and joked around with my coworkers. 
Pizza luncheon! We ordered from someplace different this time and we all loved it.
Got some more much needed sleep when I got home.

Cats x)


----------



## steelmyhead

A turtle tried to cross the street in front of my car today. That brightened my day a bit. It must have been someone's pet.


----------



## JenN2791

-managed to pull myself out of depressed feelings on my own without having to go cry to others or try to beg for sympathy...

-checked out spotify! love it!


----------



## Foh_Teej

i just ate a #1 with okra and mashed taters from chicken express. that is definitely something good


----------



## MrGilligan

I got paid $63 to watch The Magic School Bus, twice and The Wizard of Oz once, to hand out tests and tell the kids to be quiet, and to sit and read while they were at PE. Subbing is pretty easy sometimes. ^_^


----------



## MrGilligan

steelmyhead said:


> A turtle tried to cross the street in front of my car today. That brightened my day a bit. It must have been someone's pet.


I see turtles crossing the street sometimes, and I always pull over and help them across so they don't get ran over. :um


----------



## JenN2791

steelmyhead said:


> A turtle tried to cross the street in front of my car today. That brightened my day a bit. It must have been someone's pet.


*squeals* turtles!


----------



## pita

I got a project handed back to me sooner than I'd anticipated, which means things are moving along reasonably well, which makes me pretty happy.


----------



## bbarn

asked 4 co-workers over email if they could be my reference, 3/4 responded and said yes. I feel great


----------



## Neutrino

Bought some stuff :/


----------



## papaSmurf

Stained my teeth purple with wild blueberries and bought a bunch of neat books!


----------



## LisaLee

I went on my first group bird walk, today. I saw a box turtle, a beaver dam, and a variety of beautiful birds and wildflowers.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I got to see The Avengers today, and it was amazing!


----------



## noyadefleur

It's my birthday! Let the festivities begin! :yay





But really though, I'll just be sitting in my room, listening to 60's French pop, toute seule. That's cool too though, no? :eyes


----------



## steelmyhead

I bought a light for my bike, then I went running.

I think I've also decided to either see a psychologist or a psychiatrist, but I can't decide which... This **** has affected my personal life which I can deal with, but if it continues to affect my professional life, then something has to be done because then I won't be able to support myself.


----------



## Ape in space

la la la la la la la,
drunk and happy, drunk and happy.

la la la la la la la,
happy as a drunken clam.


----------



## Arcane

At a senior (citizen) prom I was volunteering for, I mustered up courage to ask a cute volunteer girl to dance. She accepted, and we talked a bit while dancing.


----------



## WhoDey85

Moved furniture for nine hours and I'm actually not that sore.


----------



## Starlightx

My friend and I watched an amazing House episode! :clap


----------



## Neutrino

Did absolutely nothing :yay it was awesome.


----------



## LordScott

I went into work thinking i had a 5 hour shift.. and it was only around 1:50 i checked my schedule again out of random and it said i am on til 2.. i was really happy then


----------



## steelmyhead

I combined mountain biking and photography today. I think I had fun.


----------



## papaSmurf

I bought fancy cookies!


----------



## RavenDust

*One of my favorite shirts was clean today.*


----------



## Shizuma

I talked with a girl in my classroom.


----------



## shadowmask

Turns out it was the sending unit that was causing the leak in my car and it only cost $100 to fix. Not too bad.


----------



## fallen18

I got hit on by two hot guys at school today  and IT MADE MY DAY who knew I was attractive to the opposite sex!? X)


----------



## Lasair

I figured how to do something fast and easy which usually is a pain to do


----------



## Catnap

I had an eye exam today and picked out some new frames, which are unlike the styles I have picked in the past - boxy and black (usually). The new ones are rimless on the bottoms of the lenses while the rest of the frame is a muted but nice shade of pink/peach. The fact that I'm wearing glasses doesn't overwhelm and stand out from my face and it all blends really well. I liked how I looked with them on. I can't wait for them to finish up so I can get my new glasses. The optometrist was also very soft spoken and patient with me. =)


----------



## Loveless

Got a really good haircut


----------



## danielleewright151

This happened: http://cdn.booooooom.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/leilalpeterson-14.jpg

This dog is so perfectly cute I can barely stand to look at her/him!!


----------



## JenN2791

This cute guy I saw at the store today (he worked as a Loss Prevention Manager) told me I was good looking today *blushes*


----------



## jaychristian457

You have composed your message wonderfully.You seem to be a positive and an encouraging person.In a way you are right, the more we stretch ourselves to be better, the farther we grow.Thinking good thoughts generates good feeling within us.


----------



## trendyfool

Today the girl I was singing a duet with told me I have a pretty voice.


----------



## chumi

I calmed my little niece down and she went back to sleep 
BUT!
something good (hopefully it goes well) is going to happen today! 
D


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Well this was from yesterday- was told a request had been put in at the TAY center (the place in charge of all the help I'm getting) for me to get a bike. I haven't had a bike in so long- this is so exciting!!! Not sure when I'll get it but the fact I will sometime this year...  Also that they can help me with getting food and clothing... this place is better than I thought and more than just therapy help. I'm very grateful for everything so far. It makes me feel hopeful and that they really care about the young people who also go there for help.


----------



## Grimsey

I showed my mother, who is very Very technically challenged, how to use Google to solve a printer issue.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I figured out that I can use Google Music for concert bootlegs, and keep my iTunes library separate. This makes it easier, because then I can use both, and have tons of music!


----------



## Fruitcake

I woke up on time.


----------



## thewall

I went to my first ever counseling appointment today.

:|


----------



## Kascheritt

Had a very positive consultation with my psychologist :3


----------



## Toppington

Dropped to 217lbs. Guess that's something to be happy about. I guess my metabolism isn't quite as shot as I thought it was. I'm just incredibly lazy.


----------



## chumi

I graduated from high school


----------



## JenN2791

chumi said:


> I graduated from high school


Congratulations!!!!  College coming up?

Ended my day on a fairly good note and in a good mood


----------



## MrGilligan

I had a fun day hanging out with my mommy and sisters.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I received some great advice from one of the most amazing member's on this forum. She's amazing!


----------



## trendyfool

I woke up in the morning.


----------



## shadowmask

Holy ****, my ipod suddenly started working again after two weeks sitting there as a piece of junk! Awesome!!


----------



## fallen18

I got complimented by a random person at the library it's the little things that make me happy


----------



## NomadChild

Went to the nail salon and had a conversation with my nail technician.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I'm going back to dental school asap I can't slow down now, I'm only 20. I've made my appointments for the therapist and I should be getting my own place this tuesday. Also I got hired for a job as a busser in an italian restaurant. Tomorrow is my first day, hopefully I'll do fine. I'm feeling quite positive about it. Positive vibes, come on gurl. lol i need to chilllllll it'll be cool. Really need to relax. Need that weed sooo badly.


----------



## chantellabella

I was nominated by my supervisors for an Altrusa award. First I had to look up what it was...........it means extraordinary service to the betterment of a community. Not sure what I did to get the nomination, but it felt good that they even thought of me for the award.


----------



## ChrissyQ

A girl around my age from my Depression Support Group gave me her email and phone number and asked me out for coffee


----------



## papaSmurf

Parks and Rec this week was amazing, even though someone lamely spoiled me on the ending. I also ordered forty dollars worth of organic pie and discovered a store that sells Blenheim ginger ale!


----------



## fallen18

I got a 100 and a 85 on two tests I thought I was going to fail. Woo \(^o^)/


----------



## B l o s s o m

seeing mum happy when we gave her her mother's day present (we gave it to her before) as she returned home from work


----------



## RayOfLight123

Got asked to go out tonight..Im so happy my social life is picking up


----------



## JenN2791

Channeling my inner child/young teen today by listening to music I used to listen to so much. Really brings me back. It's also calming me down as well.


----------



## LynnNBoys

I ran (and walked) my first 5k this morning!! The race supports breast cancer research and education. My SIL is a 5 year survivor. I did it in 37:50.

Then I took my younger son to a birthday party which was at a gym. We did an hour class doing Drums Alive, which involves drumming on a rubber exercise ball and other exercises. 

I'm going to be sore tomorrow!


----------



## Joel

Joined the gym!


----------



## mike285

Found someone to sublet my apartment for the summer.


----------



## kimtsan

Bubble tea.


----------



## LordScott

nothing every sucks... **** everyone


----------



## trendyfool

I asked out this guy on a second date! eep eep eep eep eep.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I spent all day with my favorite girl in the world, and it made up for my ****ty week


----------



## DontDoSadness

I bought my mommy something for mother's day  .


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I got to cuddle and spoon this morning ^^


----------



## mezzoforte

I just fapped for 2 hours straight, and it was amazing.  Time to go to sleep, now that its 6am!


----------



## Rest or Real?

mezzoforte said:


> I just fapped for 2 hours straight, and it was amazing.  Time to go to sleep, now that its 6am!


Brilliant. :clap


----------



## papaSmurf

Had some amazing kombucha tea, consuming two billion active probiotic cultures in the process. Two billion!



trendyfool said:


> I asked out this guy on a second date! eep eep eep eep eep.


Hooray! Hope it goes swimmingly.


----------



## AussiePea

Spoke to my bestie all night and then I forgot F1 was on tonight so got that to watch now!!! wooot. Pity tomorrow is monday argh.


----------



## fallen18

My mom loved her gift <3 happy mother day! ^_^


----------



## JenN2791

Just glad to be alive


----------



## fallen18

Going out with the whole family tonight! ^_^ it's been a while


----------



## Jinxx

I got to sleep past noon for the first time since we moved into our new home. Hate getting up at 9am.


----------



## mezzoforte

I realized my body is beautiful.


----------



## NoHeart

My sister went back home. God i hate her.


----------



## Dying note

I finished the most tedious part of a painting today. Finished it completely and love how it turned out.


----------



## chantellabella

I went to see a movie with my daughter during the day and then went to see another movie with my youngest son this evening. I love spending time with them.


----------



## Starlightx

Made my mom happy by recording a song for her and going to church!:teeth


----------



## Fruitcake

Successfully saved an adorable little brown mouse from the clutches of my demonic cat.


----------



## fallen18

A author wants to use one of my poems on her site!!!!!!!! >_<


----------



## alte

Over the last few weeks, I have been more comfortable making decisions and have become less afraid of unstable patients. Since I am mostly by myself overnight with no upper level resident, it feels nice that nurses/techs etc. come to me for questions/concerns which I am able to think about (or hastily google) and reach an appropriate answer. It is the end of the intern year. I have learned a lot over the last several months.


----------



## NikkiDOT

This morning, I needed to wake up early to get here and study, and I did. & I finished a whole chapter! 

Also, had a good conversation with co worker... and I project that I created is coming along... coming alive...


----------



## Insanityonthego

Made an appointment for the psych


----------



## UgShy

Someone that I didn't really expect to paid me back a good lump of cash. I'm pretty happy about this


----------



## thewall

This happened yesterday, but oh well.

I've always felt like my mental issues were more serious than depression and social anxiety (not to say that those aren't serious, it just seems like my mental struggles are more of a fundamental problem within me than those two disorders seem to be) and as I was doing some research yesterday, I think I discovered what my real problem is. Borderline Personality Disorder. It's scary to come to this realization, but freeing at the same time. It makes me feel less crazy and like I have more of a chance at having some semblance of normalcy now that I have a way to really explain what is going on in my head. I know that I need to talk to a professional about this and actually get diagnosed, but I really do think this is what my problem is, along with SA. But, this is a really huge thing for me. I really think I can be happy now if I put in the effort at therapy. I don't know why but it's just nice to be able to identify my feelings because I thought I was the only one who had these crazy thought patterns. 

Also, this morning I found out I got into the Medical Dietetics programs I applied for!!


----------



## Fruitcake

Tried a florentine for the first time. I'd never heard of them before and it was sooooooo gooooooooooooood.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I have a very positive outlook for today! I'm wearing one of my new favorite outfits, and it makes me feel confident and happy! (I don't usually care about fashion, but I mist admit that certain outfits make me feel good.)


----------



## Kingpin

I put a huge pile of dirty laundry in the wash that was starting to smell and vacuumed my room.


----------



## Delicate

Started an internship today and it's refreshing to work for people who don't talk to you like **** even though it's unpaid, unlike my actual job...


----------



## chickadeex

I worked in the garden today, finally!


----------



## JenN2791

Just ordered 3/4 lb. of fries *drools*


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Gah! I am sooo happy~! Someone whom I really look up to asked me for help today! I didn't have the answer for him, but I was able to think logically while talking to him, and didn't make a complete fool of myself! asddsfkjdsfjljk! Yaaaaaaaaaay! :yay

YEAH YEAH YEAH! I CAN'T EVEN EXPLAIN HOW HAPPY THIS MAKES ME! LIFE IS GREAT, HECK YEAH!


----------



## JenN2791

1 final exam down. 1 more to go woopwoop


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Not today but while in Vegas this weekend I found out I can come visit my mom again in two weeks! My aunt from Colorado is coming out and has this free room that needs to be taken in the hotel and I can stay there. And cool thing too, my dad will actually be driving out a few days before for his own thing and I can come along. I'll take a bus home.
Details still need to be made but I can see my mom and aunts again at the end of this month!! YAAA


----------



## papaSmurf

Got a haircut finally.


----------



## Fruitcake

I was feeling creative and had some good ideas today.



Starless Sneetch said:


> Gah! I am sooo happy~! Someone whom I really look up to asked me for help today! I didn't have the answer for him, but I was able to think logically while talking to him, and didn't make a complete fool of myself! asddsfkjdsfjljk! Yaaaaaaaaaay! :yay
> 
> YEAH YEAH YEAH! I CAN'T EVEN EXPLAIN HOW HAPPY THIS MAKES ME! LIFE IS GREAT, HECK YEAH!


This post made me feel happy. ^^


----------



## Voyager

Starless Sneetch said:


> Gah! I am sooo happy~! Someone whom I really look up to asked me for help today! I didn't have the answer for him, but I was able to think logically while talking to him, and didn't make a complete fool of myself! asddsfkjdsfjljk! Yaaaaaaaaaay! :yay
> 
> YEAH YEAH YEAH! I CAN'T EVEN EXPLAIN HOW HAPPY THIS MAKES ME! LIFE IS GREAT, HECK YEAH!


Awesome. Makes me so happy to read this.

Today I donated 450 ml of my blood to the Red Cross. It had to be done, SA or not, there's a national shortage of my blood type. Makes me feel like a responsible member of society. But now to the good thing that happened, had some free cake and coffee when I was done, aw yeah.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Fruitcake said:


> This post made me feel happy. ^^





Voyager said:


> Awesome. Makes me so happy to read this.


Huzzah! I'm glad my post made some other people happy~! Just goes to show that happiness is contagious!



Voyager said:


> Today I donated 450 ml of my blood to the Red Cross. It had to be done, SA or not, there's a national shortage of my blood type. Makes me feel like a responsible member of society. But now to the good thing that happened, had some free cake and coffee when I was done, aw yeah.


Very nice! That was a great thing to do, and I'm glad you were rewarded with free cake afterward!


----------



## Velorrei

A stranger complimented my dress today.


----------



## notna

Discovered a potentially huge Web Application idea.


----------



## JenN2791

I've gotten almost 1000 pgs done for my history paper. Woopwoop!

Need to hit 2000, but I'm just glad I've gotten this far at the moment lol


----------



## ratbag

I just rescued a little mouse from my house. He avoided my sister's traps and I just caught him and let him go. She told me it was a rat. She tends to over-exaggerate. :roll


----------



## Melinda

I thought today was going to be awful, and it ended up being pretty damn good. 

Got a lot done at work, learned a ton. Afterwards I went shopping with my boyfriend and then out to our favorite Thai place. Spent too much money...but it was a small price to pay overall. And I'm spending the evening playing video games--which I haven't done for I can't tell you how long. 

Hoping tomorrow will be another good day.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm done with finals for the semester! Feel like I did pretty well, too.


----------



## Noca

Met my friend Jake for the first time =)


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Hung out with friends today and did not feel an ounce of anxiety prior to meeting up with them, as I was hanging out with them, and I did not feel that usual sigh of relief after they left. I completely enjoyed their company, spoke my mind freely, and felt relaxed the entire time.


----------



## Starlightx

Ate some top that yogurt :boogie


----------



## fallen18

OMGGGGG I'm so happy right now *dances around* heheehe ^_^


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

i laughed for 10 minutes.


----------



## Sabriella

I got a job working on a feature film!


----------



## laura024

Led an anti-bullying program in front of 23 6th-12th graders.


----------



## Larkspur

I met with someone about a volunteer opportunity today. I felt a bit awkward, but I still managed to keep a conversation going for 40+ minutes.


----------



## JenN2791

Finally finished my final history paper


----------



## gusstaf

A little over a year after I dropped out of college, I finally have managed to register for a summer class. I'm not really going to be accomplishing my goal of slowly increasing my exposure to the college environment because the class is online. But still, I'll be a few credits closer to graduation when it's done!


----------



## shadowmask

Chills.


----------



## gilt

I earned a golf cap for answering a question. :boogie


----------



## Neo1234

LOVE :b


----------



## AmericanZero

I love you.
If you're reading this...
I love you.


----------



## fallen18

Going to Barnes and nobles \(^_^)/


----------



## jim11

Having a backache 

YAY I'm proud of myself!!!!!!!


----------



## Shizuma

Went shopping.


----------



## Daylight

Found a $20 bill on the ground.


----------



## Lasair

Was working with the lady I like working with at work today


----------



## Dying note

I accepted the part time job I was offered.


----------



## huh

I bought a state park pass and went hiking on one of the trails. It was very nice and relaxing.


----------



## Linlinh

I went outside, drove on an unfamiliar road and didn't panic.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went for 2 hr hike with my aunt and hiking group, and me and my aunt had a nice drive in the country on beautiful sunny day blue skies in her Mercedes Benz convertable with the top down it was so nice and we went to an art show today where my painting and clay glaze making is being showed we're going to watch a play


----------



## warewolf95

I saw the Avengers


----------



## Nick1993

I met someone new


----------



## Ckg2011

Pulled a really nice Hop Fakie to Revert Out, on a bank today. Awesomeness.


----------



## sporteous

I met a friend and caught up, it was good.


----------



## LisaLee

I approached a group of ladies to ask a question.


----------



## papaSmurf

An old friend I hadn't spoken to for over three years texted me out of nowhere and we caught up.


----------



## iEquanimity

I made plans to meet an old friend I hadn't seen in a while  

She's been my rock throughout this whole shebang!:boogie


----------



## ratbag

When I went to yoga the other day, it was just me and the instructor. It surprisingly wasn't awkward!


----------



## JenN2791

Just saw that I got an 81% on a final exam when I had thought I did so horribly lol WOOHOO!


----------



## huh

I went on another new hiking trail today. It was a 3.5 mile walk through the woods . There was a huge wooden look-out tower thing to climb and there was a great view at the top. Pretty awesome


----------



## PrivateHell

I woke up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can see the solar eclipse from my house, and everything looks weird :/


----------



## JenN2791

Watching this video. Love it so far..


----------



## ManOfFewWords

JenN2791 said:


> Watching this video. Love it so far..


Thanks for sharing this, Jen. I love her message. It gets me hyped up.


----------



## JenN2791

ManOfFewWords said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Jen. I love her message. It gets me hyped up.


You're welcome. Check out her other motivational videos as well! They have great messages!

Watching this one at the moment.


----------



## candybar

I just finished buying my school uniform


----------



## Ckg2011

Pull a nice double tire stall without pulling the brake.


----------



## gilt

Five little baby rabbits, all bunched together, near the porch :heart


----------



## JenN2791

gilt said:


> Five little baby rabbits, all bunched together, near the porch :heart


   PICTURE PICTURE!!!!!

Saw right now that I'll only be paying $150 for summer school. YES! lol


----------



## Starless Sneetch

It's raining really hard, and I have the windows open. The smell is wonderful, and I love the sound of rain on the leaves of the tree outside. 

Unlike most people, I really enjoy the rain.


----------



## gilt

JenN2791 said:


> PICTURE PICTURE!!!!!


My wife is away & has the camera :mumI took a picture with my phone & I'll post...once I learn how to download it!


----------



## JenN2791

gilt said:


> My wife is away & has the camera :mumI took a picture with my phone & I'll post...once I learn how to download it!


Haha, take your time. Technology is a pain sometimes -_- lol

Went to Downtown Disney today! Was cool.. love anything Disney <3 Ate at the House of Blues as well. Good lunch that was.


----------



## papaSmurf

It's always exciting to realize that the song you're listening to has been sampled in a Girl Talk album somewhere. I love discovering the double meanings behind these unassuming little snippets of sound.



Starless Sneetch said:


> It's raining really hard, and I have the windows open. The smell is wonderful, and I love the sound of rain on the leaves of the tree outside.
> 
> Unlike most people, I really enjoy the rain.


Rain is the greatest!


----------



## JenN2791

Wow, for the first time in 1-2 weeks (or more), I feel much more at peace with silence.

Was trying to watch the Lakers game, but the sounds just really pissed me off LOL. Now I'm just sitting here in a corner of my room in silence.. except for the sounds of birds and kids here and there outside, but it sure helps me be in the moment more though...


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ good thing you turned that laker game off.

Completed an application for a summer internship, that I have been putting off for many weeks.


----------



## JenN2791

Lmatic3030 said:


> ^ good thing you turned that laker game off.
> 
> Completed an application for a summer internship, that I have been putting off for many weeks.


I'm glad I turned it off. I would have felt even more depressed watching whatever mess unfolded tonight.... 

Anyways, currently watching this right now. Been taking me hours to get through 45 minutes of it since I kept being distracted and not giving this video my full attention:


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Finally talked to my mom today and I will for sure go to see her again in Vegas this weekend. And since she has yet to buy my bus ticket for my ride back home, I may be spending longer out there! Fine by me!! :boogie:boogie


----------



## Losm

Started chatting with a random girl yesterday just for the sake of it. No awkwardness, didn't say anything stupid, felt completely natural. Would like to keep this up


----------



## gilt

I got a promotion!:yay I won't let it bother me that there will be more expected of me afr)


----------



## JenN2791

Found out I passed my journalism class with a B 

And I got an 82% on my final history paper


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Apparently my brother has plans to move out at the end of June. I've heard this so many times before but this time it could be true. Sounds like it will actually happen. My sister and I will finally have our own room again after so many years!! This news is too exciting to be true, I hope it's true. I hope he's gone by June.


----------



## JenN2791

Figured out how to make flames in PhotoShop!!!!


----------



## RavenDust

*People complimented my picture*.:yay :mushy


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Last day of school was today. No more hell for 3 months!


----------



## LordScott

Work went by really quick! and all my favorite people were at work that I talk to


----------



## JenN2791

Discovered this video *drools*


----------



## matty

I cooked a pretty damn good dinner of sirloin steak, eggs, mushrooms, peppers and onions. High protein, high taste.


----------



## AussiePea

Talking to the best friend I have ever had, and probably the only really "true" friend I have ever had.


----------



## matty

^ awesome.  know what that is like and miss it.


----------



## Saekon

Heheheh, I'm feeling pretty good


----------



## JenN2791

HOLY SHISHKABOB!

I got a 305/300 on my final exam!!! I thought I did horrible but wowwwww I got EXTRA POINTS!


----------



## Hewigi

Had a nice walk on the beach..exciting life I lead


----------



## gusstaf

Well, this one time, logging into Facebook was actually a good idea. One of my writing friends had posted a link to a prominent reality TV ezine that was hiring writers. I sent in my resume and a few samples, and about 30 minutes later, received a reply. I'm hired!! Best of all, the gig pays well and will provide me with plenty of work. Just when I thought things were drying up. 

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Omgblood

Got through my speech. Took a benzo. Speech wasn't perfect but wasn't terrible either. Big improvement from my last speech. I may not fail speech class after all


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Passed a test I thought I'd fail. 
Beer.
It didn't rain.
Cleaned my room up a bit.


----------



## JenN2791

Got a 46/50 on a presentation I did 2 weeks ago 

Andddd I passed my geography class


----------



## JustSpitItReal

I had a great day at work, anxiety free for the first time. I didnt do it alone I had help from substance but its defiantly still good.


----------



## TheRealM

I had a good day! School went really great, and the weather is so beautiful


----------



## solitarymonkey

i know it wasnt today, but this is the first chance i've had to say.
on monday, after 5 years of getting nowhere with my mental health, i finally got an official diagnosis. i am now officially an Aspie


----------



## B l o s s o m

This morning, one of my female professors complimented me on my eye make-up. Apparently she liked it.

When I was feeling down today my bf cheered me up <3


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

Its completely quiet today and peaceful and its storming outside.


----------



## larki

My psychology tutor gave me a voucher for a free Starbucks for working to overcome my SA <3
Made my day haha ^.^


----------



## Lasair

I lay out in the sun reading for almost 2hours, it was lovely, yesterdays sadness lifted and I feel really refreshed.


----------



## wolfsblood

I haven't died yet.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I told myself I love me.


----------



## prow

I finally made an important call that I've been meaning to for ages!


----------



## ShyFX

I used my elliptical for the third time in the past four days! Someone give me a pat on the back.


----------



## ladyscuttle

After years of panic and disarray, today I finally started therapy.


----------



## JenN2791

Saw an excellent blog post and video by James Ray, thanks to one of the members here who posted it.


----------



## papaSmurf

Tried out the hobo bread from Trader Joe's, it's wonderfully dense stuff.


----------



## 0589471

I got to sleep in and have a day off from work


----------



## JenN2791

papaSmurf said:


> Tried out the hobo bread from Trader Joe's, it's wonderfully dense stuff.


hobo bread. never heard of that before. curious to try it out now...

Found some old photos today of my brother and I from back in the 90s *sighs* good times. Found some pics of our old pet mice as well.


----------



## fallen18

Getting better with eye contact now


----------



## chantellabella

I realized that I'm letting things go quicker than I used to. ..... not ruminating about something I said or did that wasn't in my opinion "perfect."

That's a huge step in living in the moment.


----------



## JGreens

I've woken up early this morning! & it's perfect weather!


----------



## noyadefleur

Got a bit of colour into my otherwise pasty legs while I sat outside and read some of _Lolita_ today. I've got a relaxing afternoon ahead.


----------



## amc420

I felt really sad and lonely, but then my Mom called me, just to tell me about her day. That made me feel better, but what made me feel great is when she told me I made the deans list after being on academic probation the semester before. Pretty swell...


----------



## Dying note

I started the day so low, with almost no doubt I would end up hurting myself somehow. But I got a break, practiced a song on piano- finished a painting project- and got more done than I thought I would today. So basically, the good thing that happened was I didn't waste my time. I felt bad yet worked through it.


----------



## JenN2791

Went to A LOT of places today!

Also tried some Lebanese food. So delicious <3


----------



## Melinda

Hung out with my best friend today--went for coffee and just talked for a bit. It's always nice catching up with her. And then later in the day another friend came over. He's almost a best friend too now. It's wonderful to hang around people I feel like I fit in with and can relate to. I don't get enough of that.

Oh and also - played a lot of diablo 3. This is shaping up to be an awesome memorial day weekend


----------



## MrGilligan

Two more baby chicks hatched today!! (one hatched yesterday.) Today there are three!! Five eggs left... Will they hatch? Who knows... I hope so. ^_^


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

My day off. Got to hang out in the pool and catch some sun


----------



## EmptyRoom

I went to a birthday party today, and I wasn't as anxious as I thought. I even talked pretty normally.


----------



## Grimsey

I didn't do anything today, which is what I've wanted to do for months.


----------



## sporteous

I spent some time with a friend, and it was less awkward than it has been before.


----------



## gilt

I found a wallet & brought it back to the owner, a teenager that lives down the road. He was very happy to see it & offered me money from it, which I politely (and awkwardly) declined.


----------



## Eraque

Passed my driver's test. Fourth time's the charm!


----------



## laura024

Great night. I found out a cute boy from a couple of my classes has liked me all along, but was too shy to talk to me.


----------



## Noca

Realized I've prolly gained some weight recently from eating so much.


----------



## odd_one_out

Got lavished with the busy ones' attentions all weekend. Also found a new but temporary science-related obsession. Also, don't give a toss about much.


----------



## papaSmurf

One of my very favorite actresses randomly showed up in a recurring role on Game of Thrones! A world where Peter Dinklage and Sibel Kekilli get to act together in scenes is a very awesome world indeed.


----------



## TheRealM

Me and my best friend just ordered tickets to London this summer! Yay


----------



## JenN2791

just saw i passed all my classes


----------



## odd_one_out

It looks promising that within my lifetime I'll be able to reprogramme my brain like a robot in various respects with little effort.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wrote 3 poems


----------



## JenN2791

Glad I came across this guy's videos...


----------



## AussiePea

They just started playing Jeff Waynes War of the Worlds on the radio at work. *is haps*


----------



## JenN2791

This girl's videos never fails to increase my motivation to do great things:


----------



## Tangerine

I moved.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I failed at what I wanted to achieve, but in the process I gained so much exposure and understanding of what I have to do next. My regret of not making those approaches has only made me hungry for success.


----------



## TheRealM

I learned how to this at school today! And I had to do it in front of a group of 10 people (I didn't shake on my hands or anything like that). So proud of myself! I was soooo nervous


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I'm feeling pretty good about today. Baby steps. Time to put on my big boy pants.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I just realized where and when all my problems began. It was never this clear to me before.


----------



## AmericanZero

JenN2791 said:


> Glad I came across this guy's videos...


I thoroughly enjoyed that video. Especially the ending "J-love is out the mutha****in' house" . Dude just radiates with _real_ness.


----------



## mezzoforte

This girl I follow on tumblr finally started posting nudes of herself...so happy...I've been waiting for this day for so long!


----------



## Neutrino

delete


----------



## odd_one_out

Rested and drew using a smart French sketching box while listening to French.


----------



## sas111

Sister called & asked to go out to an all you can eat sushi bar. :boogie Yey. Bout time I get out of the house & start enjoying the weather.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I had fun today.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Met with a couple different bank managers to see about a job.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got a $15 gift card for taking pics for my Photography Therapy Group and they took the whole group out for ice cream today


----------



## Fruitcake

A customer approached me just to chat and we talked for quite a while. I felt composed and confident, and actually enjoyed the conversation instead of questioning myself.


----------



## MidnightBlu

FH talked to me on the phone saying he loves me before hanging up. Later on he texts me saying that he loves me with all his heart and that it'll never change, that he'll never leave me, and that he'll marry me and wants a life with me. :love2 :kiss


----------



## AussiePea

Roomies came home from a spray tan sessions and they are black, black as the night! I am so humoured.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Ospi said:


> Roomies came home from a spray tan sessions and they are black, black as the night! I am so humoured.


That's bad... for their skin, on the other hand I would've laughed and be concerned for them at the same time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- I went to the doc about my depression & setup therapy again
- I picked up my new bike & rode it home, the summer of riding begins now!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Planning on actually doing a combination of things to combat hyperhidrosis instead of complaining about it all the time. I feel like it's time to give Drysol another try. It's been what, six years? I can't go another summer without at least _trying._ It's too damaging.

Went to the mall and felt very out of place, but ended up leaving with everything I intended to buy instead of toying with thoughts of "do I really need this and do I need it right this second". Plus One ride was free (the ticket-stealer thingy was malfunctioning).

Didn't come home and nap to further promote my terrible sleep schedule. I'll sleep like a rock tonight.

Did some housework for the 'rents.

Cats. =3


----------



## JenN2791

^congrats!


Well today, I have decided that I'll be going to the beach tomorrow...
just hope I stick to the plan heh..


----------



## ratbag

My mother brought me a hat that she crocheted and took me to dinner. I'm slowly learning to crochet myself.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Canadian Brotha said:


> - I went to the doc about my depression & setup therapy again
> - I picked up my new bike & rode it home, the summer of riding begins now!


Sounds like fun to me! I wish I had a new bike mine needs a tune up. What kind of bike are we talkin about? I think bicycle right


----------



## ChrissyQ

I GOT ACCEPTED FOR DISABILITY!!! SO HAPPY! I DON'T HAVE TO WORK TO EARN A LIVING!!! Living with my mental illnesses is enough work I think!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

ChrissyQ said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED FOR DISABILITY!!! SO HAPPY! I DON'T HAVE TO WORK TO EARN A LIVING!!! Living with my mental illnesses is enough work I think!


_Insanely jealous._

But I'm assuming your SA and whatever else you have going on is very debilitating, and I know all too well what working with severe anxiety feels like. So I am happy for you. :yes
I have to ask - how long did the process take? If you don't mind sharing of course.


----------



## MsDaisy

Daddy's home from the hospital :boogie 
Thank you everyone for the well wishes and prayers. :squeeze


----------



## coeur_brise

My bro said I made good spaghetti sauce. That makes me happy and I'm glad it turned out well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ChrissyQ said:


> Sounds like fun to me! I wish I had a new bike mine needs a tune up. What kind of bike are we talkin about? I think bicycle right


*This* is the bike I bought. It's cheap, functional should it get stolen I've not lost a lot on it.


----------



## ChrissyQ

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> _Insanely jealous._
> 
> But I'm assuming your SA and whatever else you have going on is very debilitating, and I know all too well what working with severe anxiety feels like. So I am happy for you. :yes
> I have to ask - how long did the process take? If you don't mind sharing of course.


Thank you!! Process took about 3 months I think. It was 2 months after they recieved my application. I have heard it can be 3-5 month process. 
You should apply!


----------



## ChrissyQ

Canadian Brotha said:


> *This* is the bike I bought. It's cheap, functional should it get stolen I've not lost a lot on it.


Nice! I want one like that!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ChrissyQ said:


> Nice! I want one like that!


Swing by your local Canadian Tire, they have female versions of that one too


----------



## celiloquy

My Proactiv came, and I'm on my second day of using it. I love how it feels, like it's actually doing something. Much better than that Clean N Clear stuff! I have adult acne and I'm glad to finally be trying to get rid of it!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I finally got to volunteer.


----------



## JenN2791

It was nice being away from the computer all day lol

I went to the beach, then drove around my local area..chilled/relaxed @ the parks. Talked to 1 or 2 cool people briefly (RANDOM topics, I tell ya)..and now I'm home.


----------



## Dying note

I got enough time to record a very difficult song today. And I don't think I can do any better than what I put into this song.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

celiloquy said:


> My Proactiv came, and I'm on my second day of using it. I love how it feels, like it's actually doing something. Much better than that Clean N Clear stuff! I have adult acne and I'm glad to finally be trying to get rid of it!


I love Proactiv. It doesn't have that chemically smell like every other acne product out there. Furthermore, it works. I use so little of it now my bottles actually expired! I need to place an order for that again soon. I use it very very sparingly. Summer is a good time to have it handy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

ChrissyQ said:


> Thank you!! Process took about 3 months I think. It was 2 months after they recieved my application. I have heard it can be 3-5 month process.
> You should apply!


Wow, I figured it would take a lot longer than that. Pretty decent!
As much as I would like to apply, that's simply just not an option for me. I'm nearing 22 and have a lot going for me if I can get my anxiety under better control. Progress is turtle speed with me, but it does happen.


----------



## Queen of Spades

My friend's been spending a lot of time with me lately and she bought us a new air-conditioner today. Best day of my life


----------



## feels

I exercised and got my mother to as well. It's a big deal because we both need to for different reasons. I am very skinny, but I don't exercise at all and I either eat a bunch of junk or nothing at all. I want to become a lot more serious about my health and start to really take care of myself. 

My mother on the other hand is overweight. Its gotten to the point where it's causing her to have all sorts of different health problems, and she's beginning to fall apart at the age of 45. It's about time that I help her out. I have to start pushing her to take care of herself as well. 

So, yeah, we have to start somewhere and we started today. I'm pretty psyched about it.


----------



## ijustwanttobemute

He called to apologize.


----------



## Furious Ming

I'm moving into a new apartment that's higher up and has a much better view.


----------



## MM Gloria

Sawed the moon outside my kitchen window and it was full. Yes! Full and beautiful.


----------



## Cashew

My mom gave me the green light for getting another rat! I really hope the seller still has the little brown and white girl I'm eyeing! :boogie


----------



## ManOfFewWords

My sister is the most awesome person in the world. She has the ability to make anyone's anxiety and nervousness disappear on the spot. She is the anti-SA, and is so friendly and social, every person who meets her wants to be her friend. I like hanging out with her, because not only does she make me feel good about myself, she makes all her friends feel comfortable around me. I love her, because she cares about me and she helps me realize how amazing and easy socializing can be. She's the best sister a brother could have.


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's going to take me on holiday and pay for it and rent somewhere to stay with a hot tub for me - not sure what that's like. We'll either have separate rooms or a twin one.


----------



## Charcoal

Its raining so I don't have work! I've been working every day the past two weeks for at least 6 to 10 hours, I'm tired.


----------



## Define Lies

I had a great conversation with a guy at the gym today, turns out we have a lot in common. Although I probably won't see him ever again, this is why I hate getting too close to others


----------



## odd_one_out

My friend's mother got fed up with my nose blowing (or maybe just sympathised) and got me to stick my finger up my nose with her vaseline on in front of everyone. I don't know why, but I feel amused.


----------



## Fruitcake

I'm trying to be less quiet and withdrawn at work. Today I was reprimanded and moved for talking too much with a coworker. I see this as a great achievement and hope to do far too much talking in future.


----------



## gilt

Cool & sunny for this morning's Sunday run.


----------



## laura024

We spent 12 hours together. I've never met someone so similar to me and who really gets me.


----------



## papaSmurf

Discovered that you can buy pens online which have a much finer point than the kind I typically use! I have extremely tiny handwriting, so this is a huge deal for me.


----------



## arnie

laura024 said:


> We spent 12 hours together. I've never met someone so similar to me and who really gets me.


Was he an aspie too?


----------



## northstar1991

I went birthday shopping today!


----------



## AmericanZero

We had a cookout at our house today. There were approximately 20-25 people here and for once I didn't feel like an outsider. I actually had fun and kicked *** at some darts and pool and even made a few people laugh.

Basically, I just didn't over-think or analyze things and just did whatever I felt like and cut down on all the fake smiles (they give me headaches). I felt like a different person than the insecure superanalyzer I usually am. It was good to feel relaxed in a crowd for once.


----------



## CWe

Ate some Honey Graham Crackers with Milk !!!!!

Now thats some good that happened today


----------



## laura024

arnie said:


> Was he an aspie too?


He might be.


----------



## LordScott

today was payday!!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

I stayed on my diet today and took a nap, 
Thats sounds awesome American Zero! I love your user name BTW


----------



## odd_one_out

I'm going to a party today with my friend's family and don't feel any anxiety. They ironed my blue shirt for me.


----------



## JenN2791

lol i'm at starbucks right now and this gay guy who works there (yes he really is gay) is like the life of the workplace right now. It's awesome.. would love to work with this guy. He's either awfully highly caffeinated.. or this is just how he is.. either way, this is really making my morning <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I did my stretches, crunches, & curls as well as meditated a bit


----------



## trendyfool

I got a 90 on a calc test after missing half the days of class for two weeks and barely studying for it. Woohoo!


----------



## ATCQ

I was playing 5-on-5 basketball, today, at the local in-door gym, and after playing about 6 games, a spectator walked up to me and jokingly asked for my autograph due to my performance. It was one of those days where the basket seemed twice as wide and the ball just kept going in... I patted myself on the back and left as a happy camper. 6-0.


----------



## odd_one_out

Recovered well from setback.


----------



## Still Waters

> Turned up at the party but was in no state to go in after days of episodes. It turned out for the best because it became an intimate day with my gf after I was inspired during the ensuing journey to create something using video, which came out of nowhere and with which she was over the moon. Strange how these things come out of nowhere.


Is she an internet girlfriend or do you see her in "real" life?


----------



## Dying note

From yesterday: I went to a movie by myself and had a good Sunday afternoon..

Today: I got enough exercise in, didn't overeat and made a decision about something I've been iffy about. Decent day it was...


----------



## AmericanZero

We had people over again...and once again I handled myself very well. I think I'm getting better these days when it comes to talking to people, but as soon as I'm done and I have a few minutes to start thinking, s*** goes sideways in my head really fast.


----------



## kc1895

A sort of androgynous girl at work gave me ice cream, even though I don't know her well. It still made my day.


----------



## JenN2791

Went to LA


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally got my beard trimming scissors today, along with my shoe deodorant


----------



## sansd

Got some sleep after a few days without. Gives me some hope I might manage to avoid badly screwing up on my test tomorrow.


----------



## sas111

Dad bought me a new computer after mine over heated. Yeey.


----------



## AmericanZero

I ate some food and it was good.


----------



## LordScott

work went by really quick!!


----------



## JenN2791

-Had a cranberry orange scone
-Went to a nice park after class


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Interviewed with a bank manager.


----------



## trendyfool

Group presentation turned out ok.


----------



## ShyFX

I thought I spotted a centipede from across the room but upon closer inspection it turned out to be a crack between the door frame and wall. lol, yes!


----------



## CoastalSprite

My best friend left an email for me this morning, simply to tell me that her phone is dead and not to worry if she wasn't replying. So thoughtful. I'm truly lucky to have someone like her in my life. I love you honey.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Finished all my checklists. Woo.


----------



## AmericanZero

This piece of chicken I had today bLeW my mind...it was delicious.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I finally rang social security: I was dreading a phone interview; they have to schedule that, so I had nothing to worry about. I still managed to make spelling out my name and address awkward, but it was the funny kind of awkward.

Slept in, listening to the rain, and woke up rested.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Got a major assignment back and did the maths; if i get 0 on the exam tomorroww i'll stilll pass the uint.
:sigh (Why isn't there a happy-sigh smilie?)


----------



## CoastalSprite

My coworker told me I looked good in green today :b


----------



## strawberryjulius

Caught up with some more things. Binged but learned something from it.


----------



## Hiccups

my dad bought me a much needed new external HDD this afternoon, though a bit late for around 40Gbs worth of crap I deleted last week while making room. so close yet... so deleted, sorry files :/ 
Also received an awesome email today from a band I made a video clip for a few years ago.. I get to have new music fresh out the oven!!! maybe a new video? oooo scary and exciting at the same time!


----------



## JenN2791

Came across this video <3


----------



## ChrissyQ

AWWW! @ polar bear cub above ^ Me LOVE Polar Bear cubs!!

QUOTE=Canadian Brotha;1059998150]Swing by your local Canadian Tire, they have female versions of that one too[/QUOTE]

How much? I saw Walmart has nice simialr ones in purple and blue for $98 ! Me WANT!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ChrissyQ said:


> How much? I saw Walmart has nice simialr ones in purple and blue for $98 ! Me WANT!


My previous $100 bike was from Walmart & the gears were always skipping & one of my brakes ended up coming loose so I would steer clear of them. The one I bought from Canadian Tire was $100 too & so far better which is great. *The Female Version* is also $100 so that would be my choice if I were you


----------



## AmericanZero

We upgraded our internet package today to 30 Mbps. I can now download an entire 800MB movie in 5 minutes when no one else is connected . Just what I needed, because the rest of today was a pile of ****.


----------



## Fruitcake

I had a bath with a fizzling sakura scented bath bomb and it was lovely. ^^


----------



## strawberryjulius

Felt good a work tonight. Almost a normal day eating-wise. Played with Moju.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I had an interesting night-walk.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Completed two posts on a blog I've recently started.


----------



## Charcoal

Worked up the nerve to cut off over 6 inches of my hair, surprisingly I managed to cut it fairly straight.


----------



## pita

I woke up, and it was Friday.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Someone I volunteered with at a soup kitchen over a year ago recognized me at a bus stop, and even remembered my name.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i got my hair washed at school today . i love my school!
i think joining cosmetology school is the best decision i ever made. it has helped me with my anxiety so much. i still do have some anxiety, but it certainly has improved. i have a really small class of only 7 girls, since most people usually start in september. i thought i'd be a wreck. i suggest you guys start off doing something small :]


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

I spent the afternoon with my mom.


----------



## JenN2791

had an awesome time hanging out with a friend I hadn't seen in a while


----------



## Ape in space

*3rd bar!*

Went to the third bar I've ever gone to, by myself. And I went sober. I was very nervous about going in - in fact I walked past it once without going in, but I forced myself to go past the entrance again. And I told myself "No, you're going in. You're not going to chalk up another failure, you dumb ape." So I went in. It was kind of sparsely populated though. I had one beer, then left and went to another bar next door, one that I've been to before (the first one I've ever been to). Had another beer there, became happy, and then stumbled home. The good thing about drinking so rarely is that I become light-headed after only 2 beers.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 3 hrs workin on my fitness lol


----------



## JenN2791

Carrying on from last night... realized what such big mistakes I had made, mentally. I had driven myself crazy for the past 2 years with not trusting someone when really...all this time, they had done so much for me + given me more than anyone else could give me ever again. I may feel rather foolish about the past, but I am so glad to be in the process of trying to work things out...


----------



## what the

Why is it when I see happiness, I have a perverse desire to destroy it? 


one good thing today? I got and watched my Peanuts 1970's collection vol.2. I have vol.1 and the 1960's collection. I really love that Charlie Brown. And snoopy. I love the way Snoopy isn't stereotypically good and heroic and acts like a douche to Charlie Brown at times. and yet he's still a loyal dog. 

So many things I see in this cartoon that would ensure it never could get made today.


----------



## AmericanZero

Received an email from PayPal:
"Your package is on its way."

I can't wait to dissect and rewire my power button...what a loser :/


----------



## odd_one_out

Completed setting up a database. The day went smoothly - studied more French, drew, and upped my game score slightly. Friend's being extra nice. The only thing missing today is exercise.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I won money last night on the slot machines (3 diff. ones). In total I won $305 or so. I am finally getting lucky in Vegas!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ordered a brimmed crochet hat I want


----------



## Neutrino

/


----------



## papaSmurf

Cleared a big space in my room and danced until I was exhausted. Really not sure why I don't do this every day, it was friggin' delightful.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I saved a pregnant huntsman spider without it escaping under my bed and having its babies everywhere. :yay


----------



## JenN2791

avoidobot3000 said:


> I saved a pregnant huntsman spider without it escaping under my bed and having its babies everywhere. :yay


It'd be so disturbing waking up to such an event :afr

Dear, I'm REALLY in love... never knew how great a feeling it is until now...


----------



## softshock11

I think my scale is just being nice but it seems I lost 8 lbs over night O_O


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

I went on a "date" and I was so nervous at first but by the end of the day I became more comfortable. And I had my first real kiss.  And it was AMAZING.
Any other kiss I've ever had was when I was intoxicated.. :/


----------



## ChrissyQ

I was invited to friends for dinner dessert and movies til after midnight


----------



## sas111

Kale chips happened. :clap Yum yum.


----------



## Perkins

My stepdad left to spend time with his friend, leaving the house to my mother and I. We celebrated by ordering pizza and wings and watching Community and laughing. It was nice.


----------



## ControlledByFears

A couple of days ago I got home on foot for about 25 minutes long,
And I was running at some of the time, while I could've convinced my mother
to come and pick me up in her car.


----------



## Katie5568

Though it was at a slow speed (starting to focus more on exercising lately), I jogged 2 miles on the treadmill. I really enjoy how great I feel after exercising.


----------



## ControlledByFears

I asked a worker (female) in a clothes store for help.


----------



## gilt

My new sister-in-law complimented me on the toast I gave at their wedding six weeks ago (the first time I saw them since then).


----------



## anonymid

Saw _Man of La Mancha_ with my mom. Loved it!


----------



## steelmyhead

My neighbors moved out and left an ikea sofa bed near the trash area. I was on that thing so fast... Its added an entirely new dimension to my apartment.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I've cut out all the pieces for my dress. Didn't binge today. And my cat massaged my cramps away.


----------



## nomoreants

*selling magazine in a busy street*

i didn't faint..i did it.


----------



## SuperSky

My boyfriend sent me two pictures of his new haircut. Just getting to see him makes it like he's not so far away after all.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I turned my computer OFF for more than an hour, at least, and I survived to tell the tale.


----------



## AmericanZero

The part for my laptop wasn't supposed come in the mail until this Friday or next Monday. I checked the shipping status this morning and it said "Location: Marquette, MI. Out for delivery." :clap


----------



## Fruitcake

I tried a pop tart for the first time. It was gross, but it was still nice to try it.
Also a woman I am getting to know told me that I'm awesome and some other embarrassing compliments. 
And best of all, turtles invaded my profile page.


----------



## JenN2791

Went to Downtown LA!


----------



## HateCrowds

Not today but on Saturday I went to the bar got drunk and had some steamy sex afterward. I thought it was gonna boost my confidence. It doesn't. Trust Me.. So don't do it!!! I actually feel worst than b4.


----------



## Kaylee23

who has two thumbs and just got a job at a daycare?


----------



## Grimnir

Today I worked out with my female coworker. We're just friends, and I hope we stay just friends because we wouldn't make a good couple but we make good friends, and it was nice having an attractive female to work out with who doesn't think I'm disgusting. It was a good 30 minutes on the Elliptical.


----------



## papaSmurf

Went to my kickboxing class!


----------



## trendyfool

I wrote a song!


----------



## blueingreen

Today I had lunch with my best friend. It was so great to catch up with her.


----------



## odd_one_out

Made a decision to start doing exposures without anyone accompanying me. I'm starting by using the computer to give me a virtual tour of immediate surroundings to help decide where to go. Wandering aimlessly might be counterproductive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I reestablished my capacity to record! Let the work begin on album #3! ~

~ I got the seat sale fare on my ticket to Vancouver this summer! It means I'll have a little more spending money this Friday when I get paid! ~


----------



## fallen18

89 on my math final!! *does victory dance* kind of wish it was a 90 but I'll take it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My chapstick didn't explode in the wash.


----------



## Boring Loser

I didn't die.


----------



## LordScott

my items shipped on ebay


----------



## Cashew

IT CAME!!!! The package came!!!! Now I have some strange tasting food, and my new favorite coffee cup, among other awesome things. Yessssssssss! :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I have been in a confidant/talkative mood today.


----------



## momentsunset

Regina Spektors latest music video kinda made my day


----------



## sansd

I got a pound of strawberries for under a dollar, and a tub of pretty decent pre-cut watermelon for its usual price. I can't imagine anything better happening today. Should have gotten more of both.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mom finally got me the number of the lady who did my hair in cornrows last time. I'll be able to get them done again some time in the next few weeks now


----------



## MaxPower

After a long break where I couldn't find the interest nor the motivation, last night, I started writing again and today I just can't wait to get back to it. It's great to be back, I love this feeling and I love writing. 



Siringo said:


> IT CAME!!!! The package came!!!! Now I have some strange tasting food, and *my new favorite coffee cup*, among other awesome things. Yessssssssss! :boogie


:boogie


----------



## Omgblood

Did ok on my speech, didnt end up using my note cards at all, had eye contact for the entire 5 minutes while I was up there. Did slur my words/sentences 3 times but recovered quickly, and I think I made 2 pauses there were too long because I was thinking of what I had to say next. Did a bit of improvising while I was giving it. I said a few things I didn't even prepare for and they came out good

I actually kind of want to give more speeches


----------



## Openyoureyes

my sister's friend loves me and gave me her number & all <3


----------



## JenN2791

-Had a chili cheese burger and fries
-Hung out with a friend


----------



## Barette

Went to an audition for a tiny film. Didn't think I'd have the courage, but I went and did it! And was guaranteed a spot, even just as an extra because they need such a huge amount of people, so even if I'm playing a mindless zombie, I'm gonna be in a movie and have a lot of fun I think!


----------



## avoidobot3000

Slept in late, which is usually a bad thing, but I woke up with lots of energy, feeling great. 

It's sunny--I hope it doesn't rain and I can get some stuff done. Knowing my luck, I will hang my washing outside, and the strong winds we had earlier this week will return and blow my washing away. 

edit: It's raining again. Well, it was brilliant while it lasted. :teeth


----------



## AmericanZero

I took a shower and it felt good.


----------



## Chandan

A cute girl smiled when I looked at her.


----------



## Joel

Went to the theater alone to see Prometheus and quite enjoyed myself.


----------



## noyadefleur

I did my final summative performance exam for my drama class today. I've been so nervous about it the past week. The story is very traumatic, an woman in her mid-thirties lives with her sixty some year old mother, and decides she's going to kill herself, which she does at the end of the play. I was the mother. The emotion I had to get into to preform that was very intense, and I had difficulty with it in rehearsals. But, after our performance, my teacher only had good things to say. She told me I tapped into the numbness of my character in the beginning of the play very well, and my emotion was very convincing!  I'm very glad it's over with at this point and it was successful.


----------



## momentsunset

Nobody else was on the bus except me today, what a relief


----------



## odd_one_out

Had a delayed reaction to knocking down envelopes at my friend's that might be life altering. The random event was like one of the scenes you see in soaps or films, which was pretty strange. It's somehow spurred me to get into gear concerning several important matters I wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## JenN2791

Had some awesome fries <3


----------



## WhoDey85

I helped my neighbor, who is 83 years old, by moving some logs out of her backyard a couple days ago. 

Today I walked outside and found a nice thank you letter written from her. Made my day.


----------



## LordScott

I found a CD at bestbuy that was a good affordable price


----------



## JenN2791

Just updated my travel blog  http://spiritofcali.com/


----------



## trendyfool

I spent last night cuddling with a person who makes me very happy.


----------



## LiaDoll

I found out that all the old Xmen cartoons are on Netflix instant.  Nostalgia time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I paid off my ticket to Vancouver this summer & my mom bought the killer spicy wings from her work which means all I need for heavenly fattening is cinnamon toast waffles, syrup, & vanilla icing


----------



## fear grips me

I applied for a job at a local science museum, and I'm really hoping the hard work that I put into the cover letter will end up scoring me an interview.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Received an email today that cleared up massive confusion and stress from last night involving my credit card.

Also, I made the playoffs in NHL 12. With the Leafs. lawl


----------



## sas111

I ate something other than apples, first time in awhile..I suppose that was my graduating reward to myself..wasn't that hungry though & wish I would have just stuck with the apples. Oh well, I'll keep positive about it.


----------



## Northern Lights

uncategorizedme said:


> I did my final summative performance exam for my drama class today. I've been so nervous about it the past week. The story is very traumatic, an woman in her mid-thirties lives with her sixty some year old mother, and decides she's going to kill herself, which she does at the end of the play. I was the mother. The emotion I had to get into to preform that was very intense, and I had difficulty with it in rehearsals. But, after our performance, my teacher only had good things to say. She told me I tapped into the numbness of my character in the beginning of the play very well, and my emotion was very convincing!  I'm very glad it's over with at this point and it was successful.


Congrats! :clap


----------



## JenN2791

-Had hot chocolate for breakfast
-Had some delicious fries for lunch
-Bought some makeup items at cheaper prices


----------



## MaxPower

100th post.:boogie


----------



## AussiePea

Got through my first v8 supercar race and didn't make the car run out of fuel! Success!


----------



## JenN2791

Realizing more and more that I am being manipulated by someone I thought was a friend... time to put my foot down.


----------



## PeachyAlice

Actually today has been a great day. Good thing of today? The realisation that I'm not a bad person, it hit me today while eating brunch and I'm happy for it


----------



## Gorillaz

LiaDoll said:


> I found out that all the old Xmen cartoons are on Netflix instant.  Nostalgia time.


I got excited when I saw that and searched Netflix for all my childhood shows. Didn't find much, but they did have Hey Arnold on there : )

----
For the first time in a while, I dont have this sense of impending doom and hopelessness. Instead I just feel that everything is going to be ok.


----------



## CoastalSprite

My local soccer club won again :clap


----------



## avoidobot3000

Brunch happened. 

Downloaded a good mix.


----------



## momentsunset

Chocolate!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Hearing from my dad's mouth he is not happy about my brother. The things that bother my sister and I, he now understands and bothers him too. He admitted he should have been more of a parent to him instead of his 'buddy'. He has no excuse to be so bitter all the time. 

It warmed my heart to hear him defend my sister and I and agree with us about him. Defiantly the highlight of the day.


----------



## CoastalSprite

My brother bought me a new mp3 player, and refused to take my money when I offered to pay him back. Aww. I have the best brother in the world.


----------



## JenN2791

Went to a buffet earlier. Just got back right now. So full.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I took my Dad out to restaurant for Father's Day dinner! I'm lucky to have a good Dad!


----------



## Tangerine

Coffee.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Dad liking the Father's Day gifts I got him. Especially the magazine; wasn't sure if he'd like it or not but turns out he does! YA!


----------



## EmptyRoom

My brother brought home a sundae for me

It was a nice gesture from him


----------



## kilgoretrout

Felt confident about my appearance for the first time in a long time. 

The feeling was temporary but it still felt so good.


----------



## Und3rground

Learnt from someone else's mistake


----------



## momentsunset

Went out for sushi with my friend  Didn't stumble on my words as much today, even met someone new without things being as awkward as they usually are.


----------



## Omgblood

Got a C in my speech class when I was like 35% sure I was going to fail. YES


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally cleaned up the kitchen a bit & made boiled some green tea to chill


----------



## JenN2791

Passed my 2nd exam for my summer class. Didn't get the score I hoped for, but I'm glad I passed =)


----------



## PeachyAlice

I just picked up a box of about 20 books that some random person on facebook offered and I was like "..I can take them?" and so I got them. For free! Summer reading! <3 Also nice people <3


----------



## gilt

Since I leave early at work, the Plant Manager came into my offce & told me she'll be leaving in a few weeks. She thanked me for the work I've been doing supporting the business, and said that she wants to recognize it before she goes.

I don't know what to think....it's been such a hard year. But I'm certainly glad for the recognition, something many people never get.


----------



## ShyFX

This bag of popcorn in my cupboard has been calling my name all day but I ignored it and worked out instead. In your _face_ popcorn!

Oh man I still really want some but I'm not gonna cave. Not today.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I found my employee ID, so I don't have to pay $25 for a replacement!! :clap Made my entire day!


----------



## trendyfool

I said I would come over for a bit to cuddle _____, and I ended up staying six hours.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ My bank finally has a VISA Debit Card! Can't wait to get it! ~

~ I finished up the drum track for a new song ~

~ I discovered a jazz track that has me very inspired and has renewed my love of the musical art form once more ~


----------



## fallen18

No cutting for a week and I haven't felt suicidal either!!!!  I hope this feeling lasts and doesn't crash *crossing my fingers*


----------



## fallen18

R91 said:


> I realised that people care about me more than I thought


Duh your awesome  *sending virtual hugs your way*


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

My shopping arrived and now I can finally eat!


----------



## PeachyAlice

I finished my 17 page essay in history class and i officially have an a in history wohooo.


----------



## gusstaf

A guy I danced with in high school made the top 32 on So You Think You Can Dance!!!! Haven't seen him in years, but he's still amazing. He's keeping mum on whether he's made the top 20, but I will have my fingers crossed all this next week.


----------



## Openyoureyes

I got me a hug that I actually wanted for once!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Customers today were very pleasant to me, as were my wonderful coworkers


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got potting soil for my 4" Gardenia plant to fill the new pot I bought for it last week. This is the longest I've ever been able to care for a plant. I think I'll buy a few more of them at some point, one for each room maybe


----------



## Lokis Whispers

I forgot about a soda I put in the freezer, and when I ran to take it out thinking it would be a block of ice, it was just frozen enough that it was a slushie!

My peace lily is blooming a new little leaf since I've been trying to bring it back to life after a bout with root rot.


----------



## MsDaisy

I visited SAS and laughed for the first time in days. I've got good feelings now. Thank you for being here for me SAS.


----------



## trendyfool

He asked me to stay over last night because he was worried about me. I'm grateful for him


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I noticed my physical shape is improving with the half hour bike rides to & from work becoming less & less taxing for me


----------



## PineconeMachine

I got called for a job interview. Wahoo!


----------



## ChrissyQ

My Aunt and Uncle are taking me to a fancy dinner and theatre show of Joseph and Technicoloured Dreamcoat! I've never seen a real theatre show before


----------



## CoastalSprite

Had a nice evening with my coworker. It could have gone better (my fault) but overall I had a good time getting to know him.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Went clothes shopping with my social worker today. Guess they were able to get $300 from funds and the state to go towards it and well, went on a lil' shopping spree at Ross! I finally have a good supply of nice clothes for once and things I need like bras and underwear. And still have $97 to go towards clothes another day. Am very very happy


----------



## trendyfool

You could say that I'm not a virgin anymore, after tonight.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Took that thing back to the neighbour, I didn't talk to him though--I just left it on his doorstep.

Saw a friend on the bus, quite fortuitously, which prompted another friend to contact me.

Got a haircut.

Went to the dole office, now I get paid to job search.

And very soon: Home made pizza, and wine. 

Later: responding to a couple of messages.


----------



## GreatHeartly

I drove my car last night - the first time in a very long time. And it was fine - no panic attack. I even managed to parallel park it!


----------



## strawbar

My puppy was sick but getting better!!! He was in a good mood this morning


----------



## feels

Got my drivers license (finally!). I passed it my first try with a 92. 

It has been such a long and unnecessarily complicated process for me get it. I'm just relieved it's all over with.


----------



## odd_one_out

Communicated well with her. We're getting better at sorting things out. I suppose one good thing that arises from the turbulence is it keeps things interesting and intense instead of mundane.


----------



## alte

A random person excitedly told me today I look like her cousin Andy and that she had to look twice before realizing that I can't be that cousin due to the fact that he is on the other side of the country. Hilarious


----------



## papaSmurf

Acquired salted caramels.


----------



## JenN2791

Had some awesome foods today!
Went to a gorgeous park this afternoon <3


----------



## MsDaisy

I finally went to the hospital yesterday, got out this morning. They gave me catscan and found out that I'm gonna live, I just have to eat better and take better care of myself. No more wine drinking for me


----------



## VC132

played disc golf with a childhood friend


----------



## Jellie

Went out to lunch with a new friend and found out we had a hobby in common, it was awesome!


----------



## I Love Chimps

I ate some delicious grilled salmon, with BAKED BEANS!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The dress code at work on the night shift is pretty lax & last night we had a button up shirt contest for fun. I won the contest & got a $20 Tim Hortons gift card


----------



## zeebraynz

i bought some drumsticks at a yard sale and then the dude was so nice that he actually gave the to me for free.. =)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spent a half hour on my balcony between in the early AM reading & enjoying the peaceful sound/scent of light rain & the quiet whir of city at rest


----------



## trendyfool

I spent 45 hours with someone awesome.


----------



## JenN2791

-Had a pizza for breakfast lol
-Wrote a whole lot in my journal


----------



## odd_one_out

Rediscovering the joys of reading stories. A couple of chapters every day after dinner. It's relaxing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally got my hair done in cornrows again


----------



## JenN2791

Spent a good 30 minutes or more looking at 1930s pop art <3 awesome stuff


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I just realized my archenemy is gone :yay


----------



## JenN2791

Still spending a good amount of time looking through art stuff online


----------



## OrbitalResonance

I overheard people at work talking about me. One of the produce guys said im the only 'bagger who gives a dam'.

Cause i do. ( i actually take initiative in my work, doing extra stuff without being told, though i mainly keep moving to avoid awkwardness with people)


----------



## Barette

Barette said:


> Went to an audition for a tiny film. Didn't think I'd have the courage, but I went and did it! And was guaranteed a spot, even just as an extra because they need such a huge amount of people, so even if I'm playing a mindless zombie, I'm gonna be in a movie and have a lot of fun I think!


Got emailed that I'm definitely a part in the movie, don't know how big, but god willing I'm in a movie! Trouble is I have a surgery this thursday, and they'll be filming in July, so I'm praying I'm healed in time!


----------



## Common Misconception

played guitar today even when someone was over, and I feel much better *sigh of relief*


----------



## social outcast

Nothing good happened today.


----------



## odd_one_out

Corrected some research and it felt extra easy coding today. Also boosted my game score a large amount. If only my friend could be well enough to help me get some exercise.


----------



## JenN2791

Found out that I'll be graduating in a year and a half!!!! Much less than I had thought!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SO EXCITED


----------



## Zendo

Went for a run today and hamstring didn't flair up (had 5 days off previously due to not stretching enough). Was absolutely shattered afterwards but felt good to be outside, sun on my skin and burning up some calories.


----------



## PineconeMachine

I realized that it's okay to say "no".


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Got my bike today from the TAY Center!! My social worker took me to Walmart where I picked out a bike from money donated to the TAY. It's a boy's bike with 20" wheels but no way was I getting a pink girl's bike. They were all pink!!! This one is green and gray and really sweet. Too bad I'm so short because they had nice ladies' bikes that were in mint green and others in purple but I'd fall off a 24" bike. Took a short while to re-learn how to ride, it's been so long. But I know how again and it's so fun.

So happy I finally have a new bike! I am truly grateful for it. Thanks people who donate to help give a lil' happiness to us SA people who may not get it as often.


----------



## MsDaisy

So happy for you Harry. What a nice program! Have a great time on your new bike.



My happy news is that I don't have to go to work again till Friday. I love Fridays.


----------



## TryingMara

Went to the dentist today and was ecstatic to hear that I have no cavities.


----------



## peachteax3

My roomie and I went to zumba together and there was a lot of bootie shaking! At first I felt anxious but then it all went away and I had fun!


----------



## cafune

I finally succeeded in getting myself to leave the house. I am now more knowledgeable about culture and history. It was pretty fascinating. Love that stuff. The weather was perfect. And I wasn't even self-conscious about being alone because that's just how I prefer it. And they had the book I was searching for at the library. And my favourite lotion scent was on sale today.


----------



## cybernaut

1. I woke up this morning.

2. I feel motivated to put an end to my computer addiction and focus on hobbies: finishing up my story, reducing SA, improving my Arabic/Spanish. etc.


----------



## Dying note

Drove to the store for the second day by myself and made it back home alive...lol I'm getting used to the new car I think.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm able to wear earrings again after many years of not wearing them. This, considering I have really sensitive skin and earrings usually irritate my ears, I felt no irritation and can wear pretty stuff now! hope it lasts and doesn't get infected or anything.


----------



## rawrguy

Lost important papers for the DMV that could have cost $200+ dollars to replace. Fortunately, I was able to find the agency where I got those papers and I am able to replace them tomorrow for free! :boogie


----------



## Parcius

I sat out in the sun for 4 hours. I love summer!


----------



## Famous

Went to an all night party on friday past, got chatted up and propositioned by a drunk girl lol... 

Oh, was it supposed to be today? sorry, _ducks low in embarassment_


----------



## 82ila

I could finally sleep at night


----------



## gilt

I was officially recognized by my boss for my efforts to keep everything running at work.


----------



## there.is.no.they

slept for just an hour the previous day. today, had 7 hrs of sleep (plus was able to meditate even for just 15 mins). i feel good and peaceful


----------



## fallen18

Haven't cut in 2 weeks hopefully I don't jinx that!


----------



## gusstaf

A guy I used to dance with made the top 20 on So You Think You Can Dance! Ahhhh this is so exciting! I wasn't close with him or anything because he was a few years younger, but still...so cool to see someone you know on national television. I am super excited to watch him this summer.


----------



## JenN2791

Got some frozen yogurt


----------



## ghostofme

I made an impact on my kids at the place I teach summer school : )


----------



## Lasair

Life is good at the moment - I told my boyfriend about my anxiety and depression and he told me some stuff, he said he wanted us to be able to share stuff. He is amazing and I am happy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My credit card arrived in the mail


----------



## JenN2791

Passed my final exam with an A


----------



## Delicate

Went out after work for a friend's leaving night, it was really comfortable and fun, got on really well with people, laughed a lot, felt like I could be myself... I feel happy and I feel like the fact that I'm getting comfortable at work and have met some good friends there is making me more confident and easy going in other situations. I have two flat viewings tomorrow, it was good to get support from people about that today, I was nervous to arrange them and to talk about it because it makes it official but I feel good about it and positive and excited!


----------



## Lasair

JenN2791 said:


> Passed my final exam with an A


:boogie:boogie:clap:boogie:boogie


----------



## peachteax3

*I've done something incredible today!* I was in a lecture with approximately 300 people today. My stomach was in such pain that I had to go to the washroom. I really _did not_ want to get up in front of the entire class esp. when the prof was lecturing. But I really could not wait till the end of class, I just got up and went up the stairs all the way to the back of the class. I was sitting at the very front of the class so basically I had to go to the opposite side of the room. Omgsh I still can't believe I did that. I felt the 'normal' nervousness, I did not have a full blown anxiety attack. I am so proud of myself! I can't believe it! I wonder if the pain distracted me from my anxiety or whether if I was just not that anxious at all.


----------



## Lasair

I woke nice and early


----------



## Knowbody

is this thread a trick question?


----------



## Owl-99

Just had a scrumptious mini magnum, with Ecuador dark chocolate.


----------



## JenN2791

Woke up  Now about to leave the house to start my nice day


----------



## Owl-99

JenN2791 said:


> Woke up  Now about to leave the house to start my nice day


Going anywhere nice ?


----------



## Lasair

Started work in the new place as much anxiety as there is I am doing good with asking questions and talking to others


----------



## tinydancer14

I got a new foal in the sims 3 pets today, and this family still hasn't crashed yet.


----------



## there.is.no.they

3rd day of getting proper sleep. been feeling good and stable as a result. hope i can keep this up.


----------



## AlazarRamir

Wrote two articles to be published in the University magazine.


----------



## sas111

I picked up a hard cover Dalai Lama book for $3.50 :boogie


----------



## layitontheline

Went for a walk around the lake and saw a pelican and baby ducks. beautiful sight : )


----------



## HarryStanluv25

brother finally moved out!!!


----------



## trendyfool

I woke up next to a cute boy!


----------



## nomoreants

I am feeling motivated and see direction. want to read lucinda bassett and follow her advice


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Weighed myself. I've gained 15 lbs in the last 2 months. I'm now 150 lbs. My diet is working better than I thought.


----------



## Lasair

trendyfool said:


> I woke up next to a cute boy!


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ArcherZG

I was told I am a great friend today


----------



## Ventura

I found my lucky clip.


----------



## MaxPower

Today, it hit me that I'm on the right path to the person I want to be.


----------



## Delicate

Just found out I'm entitled to more money from student finance which means moving out won't be that much of a struggle financially yayy I'm so relieved.


----------



## CristianNC

Made my father rage quit a chess game against me.


----------



## odd_one_out

In the midst of inexplicable anxious adrenaline bursts, having to put up with my friend's horrible habits, having a mild grief relapse from the past and feeling physically sick, she spent time with me, leaving me with bliss and no longer alone.


----------



## awkwardsilent

Yesterday I met new people I was quiet but I did try and get to know them a little but it was part of today since the gathering lasted until after midnight so I might count it as part of today!


----------



## JenN2791

Talked to someone interesting on the phone today  They had some thought-provoking things to say...


----------



## alte

Love how she laughs. Makes my day better and gives me more motivation to work through my troubles.


----------



## steelmyhead

Dragged myself to a concert. It was mostly good.:yes


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Finally completed the transformation of what is now MY bedroom!! Rearanged, threw stuff out, put things in a designated spot... vacuumed, and was able to unfurl this green and purple rug that's been sitting, folded, for a year. Now there's plenty of floor space for it! And began the process of hanging back up my posters and pin ups, again, since a year. I just need to find a South Park poster!!!! :help

I am very pleased atm.


----------



## odd_one_out

Started a new drawing.


----------



## rachelljhall

I watched Spider man amazing in 3d Today and i really like it


----------



## ArcherZG

For the first time today I went on a run around my neighborhood. Before I have always been too afraid people seeing me or w/e. I just told myself that everyone does it, and who cares if people see me? I am doing this for me. Was great!


----------



## jvanb00c

I bought myself a pretty nice mustang today. I finally stopped worrying about it and trying to talk myself out of it but I just made up my mind to stop over thinking things and just go for it. I had the money to pay for it in cash so it's not like i'm stuck with payments and all in all it was a nice buy. In fact I got it for two thousand less that what the kelly blue book price is so if I wanted to sell it I could make a tidy sum of cash and keep driving my piece of crap truck. But that isn't really in the cards right now, the car is pretty sweet and I do love driving it.


----------



## blueingreen

trendyfool said:


> I woke up next to a cute boy!


 awesome!:boogie

today I called back a guy about a job, and I'll be interviewed on friday. this was a big accomplishment for me because the phone makes me really anxious.


----------



## JenN2791

Just got back from a 4th of July hangout. Hung out w friend and their family as well as their family friends. All great people. One of the family friends was such a funny person.. he was telling hilarious stories the entire time. Definitely made my day


----------



## JenN2791

Oh - one more thing:

THE LAKERS JUST ACQUIRED STEVE NASH! *dies from happiness*


----------



## MindOverMood

whatsername75 said:


> So I got a new cast today, a short leg cast, which I guess is a good thing because it means that my foot is healing well and I'll be able to (hopefully) try walking again in just a few more weeks. It isn't removable like the old one, and I still can't put any weight on it, but it's coloured (blue) which is kind of cool.


What happened to you in the first place?


----------



## MaxPower

Even with the bottle of scotch just one quarter full, I woke up without a hangover. I think I have an iron liver.:um


----------



## Blanck

An old friend contacted me out of the blue. She wants to get together sometime this weekend! I can't wait to see her again.


----------



## Omgblood

First time I've had anything to drink in like a year -- shi* feels good


----------



## Lasair

Not happened yet but I have a good day planned


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

Solved a major issue I was having with a project I'm working on... Dumb mistake.

I also watched Pocahontas after so many years. Refreshing to watch an old Disney movie.


----------



## maidahl

sssssssss


----------



## JenN2791

Saw "Magic Mike" today. Lawd have mercy.... that was a hot movie....


----------



## Common Misconception

I'm trying a new habit where each day when I wake up, I read my list of motivational/inspirational quotes before I fall back into my negative rumination of the past, and it seemed to have helped me A LOT! :heart


----------



## JenN2791

Just BS'd a quiz for my summer class, and passed it


----------



## layitontheline

I gave someone a compliment.


----------



## nekha123

I'm watching some interesting light weight movie  plus working on the sametime


----------



## blueingreen

I cleaned up my room really thoroughly today. It looks great now and I'm just feeling very positive at the moment


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt gave me a new tripod for my photography.. and she's taking me out hiking with my cousin to a nice place today and another nice place tomorrow! And she gave me a fish aquarium! And paid me $45 for cleaning her house!


----------



## JenN2791

eating a hershey bar. that is a totally great thing <3


----------



## there.is.no.they

i finally got to go to 2 places I've procrastinated on visiting for a looooong time for fear that a lot of "cool"/artsy/rich people are going to be there and I will just feel intimidated. One is a bookshop I've put off visiting for almost 2yrs lol and our local cinematheque (almost a year :lol). I didn't really plan on going there today, it was just a spur of the moment decision! Now I know both places are actually safe hehe


----------



## A SAD Finn

I had a perfect day at work today. I'm very tired but happy now. I had no difficult customers, I had no problems finding to different locations, the car and all the equipment worked almost without problems, traffic was minimal and I made a good amount of money.


----------



## JAkDy

My childhood best friend is back in my city after being in the UK and stuff for ages. I get to see him tomorrow for the first time in 18 months. 

I can't express how excited I am to have the one person who I've ever thought of as a "best friend" back here.

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## julissa

one good thing that happened today was...my mom bought ice cream!yay!also,i came up with a poem.its about 1 my friends.it goes:"We were in fifth grade and at that time/i looked at you like the stars that shine/in the sky at night,those pretty lights."


----------



## Bryan108

Got through the day


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt took me out to nice place by the bay with my uncle his 3 dogs and my cousin. I had licorice icecream cone they put jelly bean the same flavour as your icecream at the bottom of every cone. I wasn't alone today for once


----------



## blueingreen

today i ate some leftover soup and it tasted effin' delicious.


----------



## Lasair

I slept it in - I never sleep in - I feel good


----------



## ShyFX

I was tired and totally not in the mood to work out but I did anyway.


----------



## SummerGirl

I made new friends.


----------



## Boring Loser

My thighs look and feel pretty great.


----------



## JenN2791

had a nice workout at the gym


----------



## A SAD Finn

I made food that was so delicious that I thought I was in heaven when I was eating it.


----------



## IWannaBeUnderstood

I'm having a really great hair day.....go arghan oil *woot woot*


----------



## Melinda

I feel much better today because I got things done! - I agreed to work for an extra hour and a half and felt great about it. Went to the gym too. And then my boyfriend and I had leftover curry for dinner and I didn't go on a massive binge afterward. And now I'm going to go study. 

I f*cking love productive days. Yay validation!:boogie


----------



## MightyRufo

Went to see The Avengers today!


----------



## Gorillaz

Aaaaaaaand I got the government job!!! yeee


----------



## Zendo

Gorillaz said:


> Aaaaaaaand I got the government job!!! yeee


Congrats mate, like a boss :clap


----------



## Zendo

Got the results back from my blood test - all clear.


----------



## JenN2791

Did my 2nd day of exercising today. Going back to working out and such now to better myself (physically and emotionally). Got a new workout outfit as well.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I saw the new Spiderman movie, it was great!


----------



## Vuldoc

just came back from a 20 mile bike ride. that's on top of my commute to and from school in the morning so that's a total of around 32 miles today feeling good.


----------



## Losm

I stopped giving a ****.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Losm said:


> I stopped giving a ****.


John Lajoie?


----------



## Losm

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> John Lajoie?


You know it.


----------



## Bryan108

I'm having hope


----------



## Noca

Bought some new swimwear today =p


----------



## social outcast

I am less depressed, but I still feel terrible.


----------



## TakeOne

My girl called me last night 

(Yeah I know it was yesterday but the conversation went past twelve so whatever )


----------



## punksparkyrock

I went to my summer classes


----------



## I Love Chimps

I bought a used car (I haven't had a car for 7 years or so)...

NEXT UP - CHEAP CAR INSURANCE, YEAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## peeweejunker

I found my jump rope! lol


----------



## ArcherZG

Had a good birthday


----------



## layitontheline

Registered for school & called to clarify something, replied promptly to texts, gave a socially acceptable good-bye, booked doctor appointment


----------



## Cashew

Just found a genuine rat breeder in my city! I don't have enough cage space to adopt more, but knowing there is a breeder in reach, I'm feeling motivated to get a job so I can buy my dream cage and then lots of ratties! I've never felt such a drive to get my GED + job. Lack of motivation is my biggest obstacle, so this is a great (and rare) feeling for me. :boogie -dusts off GED book-


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Siringo said:


> Just found a genuine rat breeder in my city! I don't have enough cage space to adopt more, but knowing there is a breeder in reach, I'm feeling motivated to get a job so I can buy my dream cage and then lots of ratties! I've never felt such a drive to get my GED + job. Lack of motivation is my biggest obstacle, so this is a great (and rare) feeling for me. :boogie -dusts off GED book-


I assume if your feelings were animated you'd look somehwat liek your avatar?!?!? For me, its freakin friday, when is friday not a good day. i am also happy i get to go out and get drunkw ith some friends and go attempt to not fail at the club/parties.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I wasn't alone today I was with my aunt, second cousin and 3 dogs and I made $35 cleaning and we went to McDonalds for icecream


----------



## Cashew

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I assume if your feelings were animated you'd look somehwat liek your avatar?!?!? For me, its freakin friday, when is friday not a good day. i am also happy i get to go out and get drunkw ith some friends and go attempt to not fail at the club/parties.


Indeed! Have fun with your drunken night out! Goodluck


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm feeling quite a bit better than I did a few days ago, having gotten a few things I was worried about out of the way. I've made a universal decision to just take life as it comes and not worry about the little things. I want to be able to enjoy myself, approaching a very pivotal point in my life, be able to say "screw it" every once in a while and just move on. I don't have a plan, but it's not about the destination, it's about the getting there. I've already been putting myself to the test, as there were a few things that happened today that would have gotten me upset in the past that I've either let go, or worked around. I'm going to try and apply this as much as I can, and hope the new found optimism lasts.


----------



## Lasair

Woke early and have the morning off


----------



## MF Doom

I'm driving the car pretty good now. :clap

Oh, it's in Europe, so no automatic gear. I have to switch gears manually.
Starting was the hardest, but now I'm already driving in third gear


----------



## Hello22

I ran/walked 5km today, and did 15 laps of the pool. i felt great after. And then i got a takeaway 

Now i am tired after doing so much exercise that i'm hoping to fall asleep in the next half an hour, yay, a proper bedtime!

i hope to hit the gym tomorrow as well.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Im goin to a random music festival in eastern europe, ****adoodle yeaaaah! =)


----------



## leonardess

I was told my moon is in Aquarius (which is funny because i always thought it was in my pants, hyuk hyuk). That's actually wrong, but I'm saving that for tomorrow.


----------



## momentsunset

Found a dollar on the ground today. Score!


----------



## layitontheline

Treadmill for 31 minutes


----------



## oliver88

I'm going to see my nan with my parents


----------



## TryingMara

I had a fun time yesterday with family members I'm usually pretty anxious around.


----------



## saso

venting on here today making me feel less alone and depressed.


----------



## JenN2791

Just did some exercising. Did pilates for the first time ever... and worked out to some fitness videos on YT. *faints* great workout that was lol


----------



## Zendo

1) Saw family for lunch and a nice catch-up.

2) Spoke to my bro on the phone, also for a catch-up.

3) Went for a 45 min run in the countryside.


----------



## hopefulhere

My elderly mother and I got along all weekend.


----------



## JenN2791

just got a macbook pro


----------



## Bryan108

I built up the motivation to do some muscle building exercise


----------



## prow

I started a new craft project.


----------



## DMIND11

The girl that I like finally replied back to my messages, and it seems like everything might get back to normal since she had been ignoring me for about a week, she said she had been very busy.


----------



## MsDaisy

I went out on a date.. at least I think it was a date. He asked me to go to the lake. I had such a perfect evening talking with him for hours and looking up at the stars. He's such a good kisser! I'm so happy right now!! Something tells me we will be going out again very soon


----------



## Jellie

Dad got me hotcakes for breakfast!


----------



## HollieeB

I told my mum that I actually WANTED to go out today, so we are going to starbucks


----------



## millyxox

I talked with my friend on the phone for 2 hours...It's been a while but I'm glad she called.


----------



## gilt

I saw Venus with my telescope early this morning. It was crescent-shaped and just above & to the right of the rising crescent moon.

There were a few more interesting objects in the same area a few days ago (Jupiter & Mars?). Didn't see them this morning, but I hope to soon w/ the telescope.


----------



## snowyowl

A friend who I used to fight with _constantly_ emailed me today saying how happy she was to see me last week and how she's glad we're friends now. Made my day. 

That, and I had chicken wrapped in bacon for dinner. :yay


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone

ghjghj


----------



## layitontheline

Saw a blue jay hop onto our fence and took a million pictures of it. I love when blue jays come to our yard : )


----------



## Hello22

Today was the first day i got really excited about my trip to toronto and new york  I have the summer clothes ready, now just buy a bigger suitcase! 

Also organising what stuff to do over there was making me happy


----------



## JenN2791

Had an awesome time with a friend at the arcade today  Managed to be a bit more talkative than before


----------



## Blueeyedlady

The video game I ordered arrived!


----------



## Bryan108

Blueeyedlady said:


> The video game I ordered arrived!


cool what video game exactly?


----------



## Blueeyedlady

Bryan108 said:


> cool what video game exactly?


Okami


----------



## Satou

A friend of mine cheered me up and told me I was important.


----------



## Bryan108

Blueeyedlady said:


> Okami


Oh I played that game one of my favorites!! :yes


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I think it's gone. I know what I was afraid of this whole time.


----------



## JenN2791

Stopped some1 from taking advantage of me, as far as money and car rides goes.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

JenN2791 said:


> Stopped some1 from taking advantage of me, as far as money and car rides goes.


Thats the best! Feels like a ton of bricks off your shoulders both physically and emotionally. For me, a coworker gave me some tasty chocolate! Boy is it tasty!


----------



## JenN2791

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> *Thats the best! Feels like a ton of bricks off your shoulders both physically and emotionally.* For me, a coworker gave me some tasty chocolate! Boy is it tasty!


You can say that again. There was no freakin way was I going to drive someone 2 hrs out of town and not be given any gas money. smh.

Chocolate can always brighten up your day as well! lol.


----------



## CoastalSprite

A handsome stranger complimented my top today while I was running errands 

Also bought two nice pairs of shoes for less than $30, together.


----------



## Zendo

Figured out a way _not_ to get evicted next month and made a new arrangement with the landlord. SA has really put me in a corner over the years but I'm finally pushing my way through and seeing a few rays of hope to get my life back on track. Also got a referral to see a therapist for guidance.


----------



## feels

During my dental appointment, I told my hygienist that I was interested in dental field and possibly becoming a dental hygienist as well. She was really sweet and told me all the things she enjoys about her job and even said I could come up there and follow her around for a day if I wanted to see what it was like.  I'm a little nervous to do this, of course, but I think it would be stupid not to take advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## steelmyhead

Went running in the park again today. I've been most days for the past few weeks. Pain is good.


----------



## JenN2791

had a nice little workout this morning at the gym.


----------



## Dying note

I had a good laugh with some of my family today.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Therapist telling me I look happier and more talkative when she saw me today. Then dad telling me the same thing. Then going out for frozen yogurt finally with my sister.


----------



## Blanck

Going to a sushi buffet!


----------



## LisaLee

I indulged in a delicious Cream Horn pastry from Suarez Bakery. "Heavenly Goodness."


----------



## ratbag

I met someone who had/has social anxiety and we went canoeing. I also got rid of the ancient condiments in my fridge.


----------



## Aphexfan

I drove over an hour and a half, on the interstate, in the rain! I have a massive phobia of driving so I consider this a huge success!!


----------



## JenN2791

I ran several laps at the gym today. It was great. It was the most I've ran in a while  And I ate healthy for breakfast and lunch  Treated myself with a (healthy) portion of Mexican food.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Did the last-minute stuff before seeing my mom in Vegas today. Painted my nails, last min packing, baked cookies for her... all good stuff.


----------



## gilt

I received an official commendation for my support to the business from the outgoing Plant Manager. What makes it so much nicer is that a year ago the same Manager complained to my boss's boss's boss that I "don't do anything", a comment that caused me a great deal of stress for months afterward.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I woke up and it was friday,a nd I get to go to the Yataimura Beer Garden at the mall with some friends/coworkers. Tonight's gonna be a good good night.


----------



## Delicate

Saw a really nice, affordable duplex flat today, saw another nice place last night. I'm struggling to weigh the two up now! Also had an awkward moment where I was told on the phone I'd be shown three flats in a row but at the end of the viewing the agent just left and I failed to say anything lol, so I might just play dumb about the whole arrangement since they didn't seem to know about it :? and go in to arrange the other two viewings tomorrow? Awkward. It's a good problem to have though I guess, actually finding places bigger than a shoe box lol.


----------



## momentsunset

Some guy on the bus asked if I read/wrote a lot. I said I write and he's like "I knew it. Although you don't talk much I could tell you're a very smart person". Not sure if he was drunk or high or not lol but either way it was a nice thing to say. I wouldn't mind getting more compliments like that.


----------



## derpresion

i ate sweets all day literally P:


----------



## layitontheline

While sitting in a parked car near the cemetery, four rabbits crept in view and I spent the next twenty minutes just watching them. They didn't seem to realize I was there as they were just a few feet away from the car, going about their business munching on grass and licking their paws. It was so sweet.


----------



## huh

Starting to make plans to go out with someone next weekend


----------



## MidnightBlu

My boyfriend bought me an engagement ring and waiting to be proposed.


----------



## Dying note

I went to my mother's family reunion today and didn't run away from conversation.


----------



## Lasair

I cleaned my car


----------



## Lasair

Dying note said:


> I went to my mother's family reunion today and didn't run away from conversation.


:clap



MidnightBlu said:


> My boyfriend bought me an engagement ring and waiting to be proposed.


Oh congratulations :yes



huh said:


> Starting to make plans to go out with someone next weekend


Best of luck with it hun



layitontheline said:


> While sitting in a parked car near the cemetery, four rabbits crept in view and I spent the next twenty minutes just watching them. They didn't seem to realize I was there as they were just a few feet away from the car, going about their business munching on grass and licking their paws. It was so sweet.


I love watching stuff like that too, peaceful and makes you happy inside


----------



## leonardess

I.....am not sure. I thought i was doing something nice, but maybe it wasn't.


----------



## Neo1234

I made someone laugh really badly LOL


----------



## JenN2791

had an awesome time at the OC Fair today


----------



## CoastalSprite

Discovered that my local soccer club has a game today at 4  

Most of my favourite players are gone, but at least we still have DeMerit.


----------



## hopefulhere

I downloaded The Power by Rhonda Byrne. Turning around my negative thinking once and for all!


----------



## layitontheline

I had a pleasant walk with my friend. Beautiful weather and lots of birds. Nice chatting.

Also made the bathroom sparkling clean!


----------



## ak2218

Band practice went very well today, managed to finish writing our 3rd song with my friend in about a week. Feeling quite accomplished


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

After several "humor-me" matches of the Naruto card game against my fanatical friend, I finally accepted to build a deck and play on a more personal level. The good thing is I managed to win my first battle when I didn't have anyone helping me. The pieces just fell into place and things worked out better than expected. 

Funny thing is, we thought we hit a draw at first. I won my tenth battle reward (the main objective to win) and in the same turn was decked by my opponent, (had no more cards left to draw on my next turn, which is a win for him.) This all happened on my friend's turn, so after consulting the manual, I basically won by a hair. If my next turn had started like normal, I would have lost. Too close...


----------



## Lasair

Woke up in a nice mood which has carried through


----------



## cybernaut

I'm 20, and just got my driver's license today. Regardless of getting it a bit later than the average person, I'm happy about it lol..


----------



## KariKamiya

I was listening to a couple of Deftones songs on by boyfriend's Itunes and asked him for a new one. He told me to listen to Change, said "I think you'll like the lyrics" and went outside to work on his car. He came back inside singing "I watched a change in you/ It's like you never had words/ Now you feel so alive/ I watched you change" 

:mushy


----------



## avoidobot3000

After a week of laziness, I finally had a productive day yesterday in which I did all the things I wanted to. Hopefully I can keep it going.


----------



## Openyoureyes

the way my dog woke me up put a smile on my face. it was just too cute. luv her!


----------



## Omgblood

Today was one of those rare 1 out of 300 days where I actually socialized without feeling anxious. Today was groupwork and I actually contributed a lot, and tried to lead the group. Even though I mumbled a lot, I don't feel bad at all compared to usually I would be anxious to speak afterwards after I witness myself do something like that.

Today is one those super rare anxiety free days. I can feel like I can take on the whole world, and I don't feel like ending myself anymore (for now). I feel like everything is going to work alright, and that I'm fulfilled.


----------



## blueingreen

cooked dinner tonight and my food turned out wonderfully!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I chatted briefly with the tall cute gal from the paint department at my work, nothing special but she has a lovely smile


----------



## Openyoureyes

Omgblood said:


> Today was one of those rare 1 out of 300 days where I actually socialized without feeling anxious. Today was groupwork and I actually contributed a lot, and tried to lead the group. Even though I mumbled a lot, I don't feel bad at all compared to usually I would be anxious to speak afterwards after I witness myself do something like that.
> 
> Today is one those super rare anxiety free days. I can feel like I can take on the whole world, and I don't feel like ending myself anymore (for now). I feel like everything is going to work alright, and that I'm fulfilled.


Those days give me hope, and make me believe for a second I've overcame the disorder. Then the next day I'm like fml haha.


----------



## hopefulhere

In the process of listening to "The Power" by Rhonda Byrne and feeling so positive and full of love because of it.


----------



## missingno

Got out of the house today and actually was around other people. 10 hour session at casino. Up $183 baller status


----------



## Vuldoc

Got an A+ on my last exam!! if I Ace my final tomorrow I'll pass my class with an A.


----------



## millyxox

Went out with my friends near the river & just talked for hours =] Water is really soothing.... Talked about everything & nothing & old memories from high school. Nostalgia much hehe.


----------



## cpuzManiac

went over to the store quickly during my lunch break to buy something. saw a bunch of domino pizza guys giving out free food outside the store. got a free bag of breadsticks they said it was a promotion for the dominos restaurant in the area.


----------



## feels

Nothing specific, just absolutely everything about today is better than yesterday.


----------



## Hello22

Got my hair done today!


----------



## CoastalSprite

All my medical tests for nursing school came out clear!  I was pretty sure they would, but the officialness of it is a relief..


----------



## John316C

I worked hard 2-day


----------



## MsDaisy

It's finally raining. Too little too late though.


----------



## Neptunus

^ I love the rain! It's been while around here as well. 

Mine's weather related too - this awful heatwave has finally broken!


----------



## A SAD Finn

I learnt how to make a proper French omelette. It was very good.


----------



## Hello22

Bank rang me today to say that they have now approved my bank overdraft facility, though they didn't forget to lecture me about how i should be saving :roll Relax bank, i will do that upon my return!

Today was the first i felt really excited about my hols; i was buzzing at work. 

Also the weather was fab today, 21 degrees celcius! That's the highest temp we get over here, and it was really hot for me!


----------



## Hello22

I also got talking to a cute guy at work today, i always see him, but usually we only have small chit-chat. But today we got talking for ages.. He seems like a nice lad, and we have a similar sense of humour.  Plus i think he's kinda shy as well, i noticed he didnt make much eye contact with me and he was a bit nervous when he came over talking to me. I respect that.

And for once, he is actually single. Christ i dunno how many guys who have hit on me that turn out to be in a relationship (or to put in it in their words, 'it's complicated' :roll ), it would be a turn up for the books if i started attracting single guys for a change.


----------



## Neptunus

It's finally raining! The best sleeping weather! :b


----------



## Dubbluv

I was happy all day, woot woot


----------



## avoidobot3000

Got an interview for a journalism jerb. :yay


----------



## JAkDy

finished all the lectures for the week. It's 10:30pm Friday.

I am soooooooo happy and excited to have the whole weekend off. No obligation to study anything YAY!!


----------



## A SAD Finn

I had the greatest customer ever at work. He was so cute, I think he looked a lot like Christopher Drew, and was very nice to talk to. And oh god, he had a sexy voice too. The best thing about driving a cab in summer is having a lot of time to watch good looking men on the streets.


----------



## rgrwng

i made someone smile when i wore a wienerscnhiztel bag on my head yesterday


----------



## hopefulhere

rgrwng said:


> i made someone smile when i wore a wienerscnhiztel bag on my head yesterday


That image made me smile.


----------



## Neptunus

I got good feedback from my patients.


----------



## Tibble

Spent time with my dad today. We watched a movie


----------



## Cheskey

Talked to my cousin and my aunt quite a bit today  And said aunt brought me sugar cane juice, palorie and some coconut water.


----------



## hopefulhere

I lost a pound.


----------



## odd_one_out

I socialised with a bunch of people at dinner with my friend and ate well. Was able to follow the topics better this time. Less anxiety. Also found out gf had missed me - I'd been wondering - though it was to a disturbing degree. The evening's very relaxing with lots of quality food. Right now I am a lucky *******.


----------



## peachteax3

I never would've thought that this would happen to me. I forced myself to go to a club meeting today about mental health regardless of how anxious I was. Even though I did not talk at all in the meeting, someone came up to me and introduced themselves to me. As we talked, he openly admitted to me that he suffered from mental illness when he was younger. I was so surprised...I never thought that someone would just be so open about these things. When he asked me if I knew anyone who have mental illness, I said no. I feel bad lying to him...but really...I was not ready to admit my SAD to anyone.


----------



## j a m

I ran a 5k in about 35min without slowing to a walk. My first race!


----------



## rawrguy

Went to the gym.


----------



## daysleeper69

Plucked up the courage to go see The dark Knight Rises with my sister yesterday. All went ok except for embarssingly spilling my coke before I got to drink it but I was ok when i calmed down


----------



## A SAD Finn

I had many nice customers at work today. Also, I was able to prevent a car crash thanks to fast reflexes. The other driver probably didn't even realize how close it was.


----------



## Melinda

This weekend so far has been lovely. Friday I got my hair done and it looks great, Saturday I hung out with my best friend in the morning and then another very close friend in the evening. Met a new person without too much awkwardness. Today I'm going to see my folks - hopefully it doesn't put a damper on the good times. Also: I came home yesterday to find that 5 people had RSVP'd to my facebook event. That amazed me. I didn't expect anyone to be interested.


----------



## cafune

I passed my road test and the examiner liked my parallel parking. Phew.


----------



## gilt

My physical bloodwork came back fine.


----------



## waytooshy

I listened to someone say a long prayer for someone else, and it was so thoughtful and selfless it made me cry. Restored my faith in humanity too.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

gilt said:


> My physical bloodwork came back fine.


Can't put a price on that! =)

I got offered a better job today, in a shiny new hospital. It'd mean relocating, but having the option there is reassuring.


----------



## layitontheline

I bought a beautiful new daytimer/agenda.

I triumphed over my exhaustion and vanity and trudged to school within half an hour of waking up.


----------



## Dying note

I went to my first interview in about two months this afternoon. And it went okay.


----------



## ty44

Said bye to my friend who is here on holiday, bought some stuff, spent all the monies.


----------



## millyxox

Hanged out with my friends from high school. Was the best day ever!! Ahh I love them. I love how I can just forget all my problems & just chill with them.


----------



## punksparkyrock

I slept the whole day and got some rest


----------



## MidnightBlu

My fiancé came over tonight to visit me to comfort me and see if I'm okay after my wisdom teeth got pulled. He bought me a magazine that I've wanted and offered to buy me food even though I declined because I don't want him to spend a lot of $$$ on food, plus I can't eat anything hard except for the soup in my house. He also took out the garbage for me and my mom without any complaints and hesitation.


----------



## BlueHeir413

Uhhh it's kinda hard since today was a really bad day....I guess I could say that my friend came over but that had ended badly so I will go with that I got to read fan fictions about my favorite anime for a good hour or so.


----------



## hopefulhere

Solar Eclipse said:


> I passed my road test and the examiner liked my parallel parking. Phew.


I firmly believe that the ability to parallel park is a superpower. Were you wearing a cape at the time?


----------



## cafune

hopefulhere said:


> I firmly believe that the ability to parallel park is a superpower. Were you wearing a cape at the time?


But of course. I believe it was black. :teeth

Honestly though, I just used different parts of the car as markers for when and where to maneuver the car. I owe that method to my driving instructor.


----------



## A SAD Finn

Solar Eclipse said:


> I passed my road test and the examiner liked my parallel parking. Phew.


Congratulations! I've been driving a car professionally for some time and I still find it very hard. It could be due to my poor depth vision as it seems like many people are much better at estimating distances in their mirrors.

Personally, I was very happy that I wasn't tired today even though I started my 10-hour shift at 5 am. Also I was so proud that I could figure out the absolutely best route from a point A to a point B.


----------



## cafune

A SAD Finn said:


> Congratulations! I've been driving a car professionally for some time and I still find it very hard. It could be due to my poor depth vision as it seems like many people are much better at estimating distances in their mirrors.


Thanks! And I know what you mean; I have that problem too. I don't find the mirrors as helpful as others seem to so I find changing lanes difficult.


----------



## layitontheline

I beat my exhaustion and made it to school in 20 minutes this time. First time I ever went without makeup. I looked scary, but I made it there. That's what counts.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Boats and hoes


----------



## CoastalSprite

Daniel Alfredsson announces he's coming back for the 2012-2013 season!! :boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Having fun with the kids my mom is a nanny for. That, and seeing team USA win Olympic gold as well!!


----------



## layitontheline

Damn girl, you drive goooood. I pride myself in being one of the few decent Albertan drivers. Being on the road here is risky business. And Ace of Base ~ Beautiful Life came on the radio. My fingers danced on the bottom of the steering wheel. That's as daring as I get in public.


----------



## feels

I got a volunteer job at the local hospital today! Eeeek, I'm so excited! Nervous, but excited. I'm going to be working at the front information desk for a while and they said they might be able to get me something in the radiology department later on. :yay Having to interact with people and help them out is going to be great for me.


----------



## gusstaf

Got asked on a date by a friendly and attractive guy for next Thursday!! We're going salsa dancing...I am so incredibly nervous.


----------



## NoHeart

I ate two pancakes, **** I love pancakes.


----------



## Jellie

Rode my new scooter to work for the first time and got asked to go to the movies tomorrow, yay!


----------



## paris744

Someone really brightened my day, and made me feel loved, and special. XXX


----------



## papaSmurf

Randomly received an email from a very old friend, it was really great to hear that she's doing okay.


----------



## paris744

_I woke up with a big smile on my face, and in a great mood. Thanks XXX _


----------



## Velorrei

Woman at the package pickup center at my university complimented my hair today.


----------



## paris744

*I made my special friend feel good. XXX :boogie*


----------



## TallTales

My dad sent me a gift. It was a simple assortment of soaps and chapsticks he got at a craft fair. But he really never does anything like that for me, and it meant a lot.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Worked with my crush today. He smiled at me, waved at me.. We chatted a little. He didn't act like I was invisible like most people there do. Made me feel not as ostracized as I usually do at work.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I stood up in class and answered a question on the white board. My hands were shaky, but I managed it


----------



## FlowerChild13

This guy I work with is SOO CUTE. He talked to me a lot today. Don't think he'd ever be interested in me but oh well. :b


----------



## layitontheline

Got 100 on my psych exam worth 20 percent. 

Went for a walk and chilled outside with my dad. We were both reading at a picnic table. My dad made a comment about how neat the bees were, busily buzzing from flower to flower and knowing exactly what they wanted. Being in the middle of nature, observing creatures going about their day, spending time with someone I care about, there's nothing better than that.


----------



## layitontheline

paris744 said:


> *I made my special friend feel good. XXX :boogie*


Hmmm. I can just picture it. :b


----------



## papaSmurf

Just discovered that one of my favorite songs samples a Japanese techno track from the 80s! Neat.


----------



## alte

Paid off one of my smaller student loans yesterday. It has been a year now since I have been working. I am on a 10 year repayment plan, which people (school financial advisor) told me was not practical and instead recommended a longer 15 or 20 year repayment plan. So far it has worked okay, and I am already much less in debt than a year ago.


----------



## Neptunus

I got my internet back finally, 5 hours after a lightning strike hit my ISP's service building. :boogie

Oh internet, how I missed thee!


----------



## Neptunus

They must have installed a ton of new hardware -- my internet speed is super fast! This is awesome!


----------



## j a m

I got my hands on some durian, two kinds! I could barely contain myself waiting to eat it; boyfriend wouldn't let me eat that stinky weirdness in his car


----------



## Lasair

Woke up next to someone special!


----------



## Fair Lady

I realized that I have a friend


----------



## ShyFX

Found out yesterday that I'm gonna be an uncle! And today's a holiday here so I don't have to work.


----------



## Dying note

I donated blood for the first time today. It was a decision no one pressured me into and I'm happy most of all about that.


----------



## A SAD Finn

I got good news from my doctor :yay I've had some very serious eye issues (retinal detachment) recently but now everything seems to be ok some four months after the last operation. I can't describe how relieved I feel.


----------



## paris744

My day started out talking with my Special Best Friend, He always makes me smile and loves me just the way I am. There's no greater feeling than knowing you have someone that Special in your life who understands you, supports you, loves you, and is always encouraging you. I Love you My Friend for who you are and for bringing so much happiness and joy into my life.  My life is always brighter knowing you are in it.


----------



## matty

I am taking stock and preparing.


----------



## chrys04

I'm connecting positively with people at work despite feeling distant and alone right now. I don't know where it's coming from, but i'm purposefully smiling and speaking up, and not withdrawing (which has been my practice) and pulling myself out of my head in order to be mostly present. good responses. so happy i'm pushing through. 
can't wait to get home. but so far, i'm doin ok.


----------



## GuyMontag

I received a call to come in for an interview on Thursday.


----------



## geepeeone

chrys04 said:


> I'm connecting positively with people at work despite feeling distant and alone right now. I don't know where it's coming from, but i'm purposefully smiling and speaking up, and not withdrawing (which has been my practice) and pulling myself out of my head in order to be mostly present. good responses. so happy i'm pushing through.
> can't wait to get home. but so far, i'm doin ok.


Hey congrats chrys04:clap


----------



## Dying note

GuyMontag said:


> I received a call to come in for an interview on Thursday.


Hey, me too!...lol I was called this afternoon for a Thursday interview. Congratulations


----------



## GuyMontag

Dying note said:


> Hey, me too!...lol I was called this afternoon for a Thursday interview. Congratulations


Thanks. I certainly wasn't expecting it. Congratulations to you too.


----------



## chrys04

geepeeone said:


> Hey congrats chrys04:clap


thanks:yay i made it. i'm learning that no matter what i'm feeling, no one can know that. they only respond to how i interact. so i fake it even if the positivity is not all true- its true on some level. so i've been trying to tap into that.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Got home just minutes before a summer thundershower


----------



## Billius

I let my shiny chickens out today. I love my chickens


----------



## ArcherZG

I enjoyed myself going out to dinner tonight. I had to use some klonopin but oh well. I need to use it as a crutch to just have a normal experience so I don't feel bad about it. Good day


----------



## Dreamscape

Yay! Someone already placed a bid overnight on the first item I've ever listed for auction on eBay, and it isn't very cheap. This pleases me!  I think it will help motivate me to list and sell off more of my stuff that I no longer need.

Selling my unwanted stuff is something I've long thought would be good to do, but I've had some sort of mental block from doing it. Feels good to start breaking through one of my own barriers and make a change.


----------



## alte

Did a couple procedures very, very smoothly and elegantly after struggling with them the last 2 months.


----------



## Charcoal

Picked blueberries, yum.


----------



## MaxPower

> Total Posts: 334
> Posts Per Day: 3.34


----------



## Fair Lady

I bought some japanese rice crackers. They're pretty tasty 
Also today it's literally perfect weather for me and I feel really good ^.^


----------



## poepoe

i got paid >D now i am afraid im going to blow all of what i made on stuff i dont need haha


----------



## Blanck

whiterabbit said:


> A couple of weeks ago I somehow grew some balls (not literally) and texted this woman from my last job asking how she was, etc. Much to my shock she responded positively rather than with indifference and suggested we meet up, which we did today. First time I've ever just...hung out with someone. We sat in the square in town, next to the water, got some cheap food and coffee (I love the cheapness of my city), had a quick look around a crappy gallery. The weather was great. She gave me a cactus. It was a good thing.


That sounds really lovely! Good going you.

Today I have plans to go meet my sister's puppy! Well it's not really a puppy, but all dogs are puppies to me. I'm going to make sushi, and we will open a bottle of wine. It is bound to be a lovely evening.


----------



## GuyMontag

I went in for a job interview. I wasn't as anxious as I thought I'd be. Last night when I was most worried I considered skipping the interview, but I'm glad I went.


----------



## sleepydrone

I started mourning for our dog that died 6-10 years ago. 
I used to not remember a lot, most stuff I remembered was rather unpleasant. 
Some memories are coming back now. How we got him from the animal shelter, some school related stuff, the gym, some incidents that are now pretty funny. Big stuff, small stuff.. 

More than nice to have some memories back I'm fond of


----------



## Furious Ming

I suddenly feel content with my height, I've been depressed for about 2 weeks when I found out that I'm considered short but it just doesn't seem like a big deal anymore.


----------



## layitontheline

I talked to the admissions office and looks like I'll be accepted! Phew.
Found out I got another 100 on my test.
Coffee frappuccino.
First group cbt session.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Bought some things. My three wolves moon t-shirt has been dispatched! Super excited. I wanted to buy a Unicorn Power shirt from pbf, but it was like $50 including postage. This will more than suffice:


----------



## FlowerChild13

I was seriously dreading work tomorrow but my manager just said they don't need me to come in. Ahhhh, yay.


----------



## Dying note

I spent two hours working today at a job I was given a chance to try out. I've never had a better first day in my life. I'm not getting my hopes up too, but I think I'll really fit with what's going on there.


----------



## layitontheline

As much as I love my sister and enjoy talking to her, I still tend to dread talking on the phone with her because I'm screwed up and anti-social and avoidant. But we talked for two hours tonight and I was actually chatty. It was nice.


----------



## paris744

I had a very enjoyable heart to heart conversation with my friend. XOXO


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

FlowerChild13 said:


> I was seriously dreading work tomorrow but my manager just said they don't need me to come in. Ahhhh, yay.


I love the feeling when this happens...


----------



## catcharay

Not today, but yesterday my conversational skills were carefree and easy going when I was chatting with my bf's pal. It's contrary to my usual awkwardness/stuttering. Plus, I feel like making friends!


----------



## alte

I put some effort into my appearance today and wore a decent pair of jeans, a proper fitting shirt and a nice watch my brother had gifted me 3-4 years ago but I hadn't worn in that time because I find it too fancy. The amount of positive attention I got was nerve wracking. Maybe, we should focus on our appearance more if we do not already.


----------



## Delicate

Made sweet potato fries and piri piri chicken and it was amazinggg.


----------



## paris744

My friend made me laugh hysterically, he is not only sweet but extremely funny.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes, it's finally done! Assignment submitted with less than 12 hours to go, pretty good considering I started it just 9 hours ago.:um


----------



## cherryboom

I started a scrapbook


----------



## laura024

Caffeine happened.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I found out when I can register my mototcycle, courtesy of the government-ridden road/traffic authorities. At least I have it penciled in now.


----------



## cherryboom

I went to a restraurant and left binge and purge free... Also was not too anxious eating in public. It's the first time in over a year


----------



## trendyfool

I've been with my boyfriend two months now. I can't believe it's only been two months--we've done so much together and I couldn't be happier about having found him.


----------



## orlandomagic

I worked up the nerve to ask for propanolol from my doctor. Now I feel like many doors have opened and I can start living my life...


----------



## millyxox

Today, I found the strength to walk away. My old self has died and I am experiencing a rebirth. It's painful and bittersweet but it is necessary for my growth. I examined myself and realized, the reason why I was so attracted/obsessed with him, was because his personality had everything that I lacked. It's a tough lesson learned, but I know better now, I will never lose control like I did with him, NEVER AGAIN. New beginning, here I come


----------



## foe

They say, the first step is physical contact. Now onto step 2.


----------



## Prim

This morning my boyfriend brought me breakfast in bed. It was the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## cherryboom

millyxox said:


> Today, I found the strength to walk away. My old self has died and I am experiencing a rebirth. It's painful and bittersweet but it is necessary for my growth. I examined myself and realized, the reason why I was so attracted/obsessed with him, was because his personality had everything that I lacked. It's a tough lesson learned, but I know better now, I will never lose control like I did with him, NEVER AGAIN. New beginning, here I come


Yes it's true it hurts so much but it teaches us so much and it helps us grow into the person we are today. Well done girlie proud of you :clap One door closes but many more open.

For my positive today I bought some new art materials and have been having fun with those. Also managed to do a little photography in the rain.


----------



## godhelpme2

i ate a cookie. c:


----------



## Billius

I slept and had no nightmares


----------



## TheRealM

I had a great day with friends. We went to Oslo for the whole day. I was quite nervous for all the social things that I had to do, but it went really good! And I bought a Marc Jacobs purse that I have been wanting for months!


----------



## cherryboom

OK I know I use this thread a lot but...

Took my brother to the jungle gym, strolled around in the sun and met up with friends in the eve  Okay that's a few good things today.


----------



## ImWeird

Got my cast off )


----------



## Annzig

I love this thread. c:

_I helped my mums friend arrange their holiday. _


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

I quenched my thirst for cigarettes and finally went to the shop. A little small time you might say, but for once there were no teenagers outside asking me to commit crimes against my country.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

New bed frame, mattress, and bookshelf arrived today from money donated by my help center. Now I just need to have the furniture set up! But so happy and grateful, I will finally be able to have a real bed and a place for my books.


----------



## asw12345

helped move my brother into college


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Today was a reasonably smooth day at work. Smoothness happened.


----------



## Monopoly

I managed a video chat with my uncle


----------



## Northern Lights

I'm in the beer garden right now, all by myself. The weather was just too good, I refused to stay home all alone. So now I'm here with a beer and a book and it does not feel too bad actually! : )


----------



## cherryboom

Annzig said:


> I love this thread. c:
> 
> _I helped my mums friend arrange their holiday. _


Me too it's my fave so far :boogie

Yay for hols! I started packing my suitcase for me holiday


----------



## Amethyst Forest

I started my 9 day paid vacation when I got off work today.  I am excited because 1) I get to catch up on my rest and 2) I actually have a few plans. To make the day even better, my best friend texted me just as I was getting off work. Hearing from him always brightens my day. Tomorrow, I will actually get to spend some time with him because we finally have the same day off.


----------



## Hello22

My Guess skirt arrived from Canada today! I bought it before i left, but the shop assistant left the security tag on it :roll And it cost me 89 dollars. So i left it to my mate who lives there to get it taken off and post it back to me. Arrived today and i was expecting it next week.


----------



## catcharay

Got a cat today!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

My 3.5 day w/e had begun. I was productive and have achieved a few things including working from 6am 'til 9.30am, cleaning my bathroom, doing laundry, changing bed linen and also managed a fresh to-do list with a workout this afternoon!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I pee and poop. Thats gotta be a good thing.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Forgot to mention I got a tremendously good massage today from a highly skilled Chinese lady, at a place called 'The Zen'. Back is sore in spots I never knew existed, but apparently my muscle fibres are now relaxed.


----------



## Kingpin

Just when I thought "Man, I should really go out today. I'm starting to isolate myself again", a friend of mine knocked at my door.


----------



## aries21

i got my papers to go back to school and i went on a job interview  baby steps


----------



## ShyFX

I did 60 minutes of cardio today. I'm kinda proud of myself considering I was struggling to do 20 minutes just a couple of months ago.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am letting it all hang out today, don't care, cbf'ed! I could do with some food though, and gameage.


----------



## laura024

Went shopping and out to eat with my siblings.


----------



## Melinda

Today was a pretty good day. Got to sleep late, got to spend time with my boyfriend and later on a mutual friend came over and we played video games and talked. I am so lucky to have the friends I do. Sometimes I forget.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I went out today and didn't feel bad


----------



## Velorrei

I made it through a 30 minute conversation with my new roommate with regular eye contact and body language and didn't give off too many weird signals. She seems to have warmed up to me now.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

It was just a day where I did stuff. Got my birth control shot (It is something to celebrate yes), ate out at a place I've never been called Oporto, bought birthday gifts for friend's little niece, had sister paint my nails, worked out with her, saw The Hunger Games...

I like days where things happen.


----------



## Dying note

I picked up my pay first paycheck at the new job. Was told there wasn't anymore work yet, and got to go home. Found out Friday is another off day since they're moving facilities.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Got my bike back today. Side of the frame is scratched to ****, but otherwise it seems to be in good working condition. Cost me just a bit north of $300 and a hospital trip. Better than the $400+ I expected and/or a permanent trip to the grave I guess.


----------



## Kascheritt

I woke up in a good mood. There's still whole day ahead of me


----------



## bbarn

Went to a job interview today. My first one against a panel face to face interview. It didn't go as I hoped but I'm just glad I stayed and answered questions to the best of my ability


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I survived!! :yay *****es


----------



## Dying note

I called in and asked if any help was needed at work, went in for about three hours and really tried to be useful.


----------



## Relz

I volunteered to speak in a class discussion today.  At first, the panic set in and my words started to escape me, but I found them again and managed to make my point.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Went to my first social skills class today. Nerve-wracking but it was good. Glad I went and will continue to go. Things will only get better


----------



## TheRealM

Today is my birthday:boogieI got what I wished for and later we're going out to eat.


----------



## paris744

UPS package delivered on time.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## JohnDelaney

*two job interviews scheduled*

Three weeks ago my therapist and I agreed I was ready to get back to doing what I once loved. The hardest part was actually creating my resume, I have attempted in the past but it always made be depressed and anxious to see how far I had fell. From Direct Support Professional to Managing my own group home to Training Instructor....to in and out of detox, rehabs, phyc. wards, therapists..(you get the picture). I only sent my resume to two companies last Friday and this morning they both called to set up an interview. I am nervous about the interviews and especially having to explain why I left the previous company and why I haven't worked in almost THREE years. I was great at what I did and loved helping others. I am nervous about the interviews but not actually the work, It is the samething I stated doing DSP (caring for individuals with mental and physical disabilities in a residential home). The other job sounds even better, it is a day program for young adults with autism. Wish me luck. This is my first step in the right direction in some time.

Best wishes,
John


----------



## Equimanthorn

Found some motivation to do some more cleaning up, mostly throwing stuff away.


----------



## Dying note

For the first time I drove myself to an interview. I made it back home alive...lol


----------



## laura024

I had coffee!!


----------



## Stilla

So relieved! So so relieved!

Also going to the library today to study, even if I have a sore throat.


----------



## paris744

I bought myself an Awesome Present !


----------



## Ckg2011

A friend brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Annzig

I went to the city centre on my own and had a lovely walk, I went into a takeaway place and ordered everything on my own, and also read a book in starbucks. Even though everything I did made me so anxious I still did it though and it made me so happy.


----------



## huh

Got a date for next Tuesday


----------



## ChrissyQ

Way to go Huh!^

I went to the corn maze with my aunt and uncle and their dogs it was fun then we roasted hot dogs and marshmallows


----------



## Cashew

My sister bought me a hat today! I'm so happy! I haven't been able to find a good hat since I lost my favorite one years ago. Ohhhhh I love you, hats.


----------



## KYJE

We got some new headphones!


----------



## Dying note

I finished a new picture today. It's weird and I like it.


----------



## theJdogg

JohnDelaney said:


> Three weeks ago my therapist and I agreed I was ready to get back to doing what I once loved. The hardest part was actually creating my resume, I have attempted in the past but it always made be depressed and anxious to see how far I had fell. From Direct Support Professional to Managing my own group home to Training Instructor....to in and out of detox, rehabs, phyc. wards, therapists..(you get the picture). I only sent my resume to two companies last Friday and this morning they both called to set up an interview. I am nervous about the interviews and especially having to explain why I left the previous company and why I haven't worked in almost THREE years. I was great at what I did and loved helping others. I am nervous about the interviews but not actually the work, It is the samething I stated doing DSP (caring for individuals with mental and physical disabilities in a residential home). The other job sounds even better, it is a day program for young adults with autism. Wish me luck. This is my first step in the right direction in some time.
> 
> Best wishes,
> John


good luck. I have a friend who seems to be going through a similar problem as you did, and it's good to hear about someone who beat the problem. Oddly, he also worked in group homes and had to detox, but he's still detoxing, while it sounds likeyou are on your way back.


----------



## theJdogg

Took a cute girl for a ride on my motorcycle. It's a shame she lives so far away because I really would like to date her. It's just too hard for me to get attached, knowing she's going back home so soon. She's got several things I look for. Smart. sexy, into nerdy things, kinda hipster without being insane, funny, and brunette.


----------



## Kascheritt

Together with co-worker saved some guy who attempted suicide by hanging himself from a tree.


----------



## MaxPower

Yes! It's finally all sorted!:boogie


----------



## catcharay

I completed a class presentation today and feel so relieved now.


----------



## Stilla

FrozenCube said:


> Together with co-worker saved some guy who attempted suicide by hanging himself from a tree.


Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Lokis Whispers

Today I actually went over with my fiance to his co-worker's house! We sat around and ate pizza and talked! Well, actually I didn't do much talking, but just getting the courage to go along was big for me. :afr


----------



## KYJE

We went out to do some shopping and I survived.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

spoke to someone that means the world to me.


----------



## blue the puppy

mrneonshuffle said:


> spoke to someone that means the world to me.


hey i did that today too


----------



## onemoregirl

*Job opportunity*

I found out someone in my workplace is retiring soon. It's a job I've always wanted to do: Focused work, a step up in responsibility, hours and pay. I'm going to apply and hope for the best!


----------



## feels

Today was my second day of my second year in college. God, I love it so much. I feel like going to school keeps me sane and reminds me that people aren't so scary.


----------



## Trigo

Started learning differential / integral calculus... and I like it. Nooo don't give me that "wtf" stare!


----------



## avoidobot3000

My avoidance and anxiety was approaching critical mass today, when I decided to not go anywhere. Then I get messages from both of them--cancelling our plans! Woot! Ok it's not a triumph but it makes it easier to get out of the hole I had dug myself. All I have to do is message them back, today.


----------



## vanishingpt

Spent the whole day with a friend I haven't seen in a couple of months and a few other acquaintances. Felt like I carried myself very well compared to other times that I've spent with them so I'm proud of myself for that. I also didn't let negative thoughts hold me back and managed to relate to them and talk to someone I haven't met before. I also realized I wasn't the only nervous one and other people get nervous too (haha that might sound weird but it was an eye opener for me because I didn't feel so alone anymore). I had a lot of fun and was more honest with myself and others, which made me feel much more connected and happier


----------



## blue the puppy

speaking with an amazing person who i get to meet in person in ONE WEEK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

A lady I see at the dog park occationally went out of her way to tell me I look great and she says I look really happy lately ,that my life must be going great. 
Im surprised really ,I stopped takeing antidepressants a few months ago , maybe Im better without. I do cry more often but then I must laugh more often too. anyway it made my day.


----------



## gilt

I found a card from the Production Supervisor of all North America in my work mailbox today. He thanked me in going out of my way to fix our plant's machines & keep them running. He wrote my "boundarylessness" was an example for all to follow.


----------



## Barette

Officially diagnosed with BDD. Makes me feel a lot saner, like I have a real reason now for all my problems.


----------



## Dying note

I just responded to an ad for band members for the first time...lol Said I'd be up for keyboard and/or vocals. I'm not sure if I should take my bit of excitement seriously, but hey- I'm reaching out, even if I'm terrified to take anyone else up on just what for. We'll see if they say anything...


----------



## laura024

Raised my hand a few times in class, even if some of my responses sounded stupid.


----------



## punksparkyrock

I went out for a while today instead of just staying at home


----------



## feels

So many things...

First off, today was my first day volunteering at the front desk of the local hospital. I'm mostly just supposed to give directions, wheel people places, deliver things to people, etc. Bad thing is, though, that I didn't know my way around that hospital at all, but someone was supposed to be there to train me so I wasn't too worried. That person didn't come, though. So, I was basically all on my own. I had to learn my way around real fast. I embarrassed myself quite a few times, but I also helped a lot of people. The best part was that I was actually having fun. I should have been a nervous wreck, but I was pretty calm for the most part. And when I did make a mistake (and there were many) I didn't beat myself up over it. I definitely have a lot more to learn when it comes to the job, but I'm proud of myself socially. 

I'm also becoming so much better at interacting with people. I've been talking to so many people at my college; both people I've known from high school and complete strangers. I'm learning that people aren't nearly as scary as I make them out to be. I mean, sure, there will always be a few a-holes, but in general people are pretty cool. :b

It's insane to think about how much I've improved recently. I'm just really happy.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Sister giving me a confidence boost to get me back to writing my children's stories I someday hope to publish! I really feel it could happen and I needed someone to tell me to get back to it. :squeeze


----------



## cafune

I've figured out which courses I'm taking... I finally have a sense of direction. Oh sweet relief. My academic advisor is awesome!


----------



## ratbag

Made myself work out and then ate a delicious brownie.


----------



## Southerntrini

I went out to dinner and didnt sit in a booth to hide like I normally do.


----------



## paris744

:kissMy Boyfriend CKG 2011, surprised me and downloaded a video for me of himself playing his Gibson guitar to one of my favorite songs, Welcome to Paradise by Green Day we both love Green Day. Chris is an Amazing and Beautiful person with a Beautiful Heart and Soul who I have been Blessed to have met. His video was so awesome it brought me to tears, he is very talented. He has brought so much Joy and Sunshine to my life, he always makes me smile and laugh he is Very Special To Me. I am so happy to call him my boyfriend. Thank-you again Chris for the Awesome video. :squeeze:heart


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> :kissMy Boyfriend CKG 2011, surprised me and downloaded a video for me of himself playing his Gibson guitar to one of my favorite songs, Welcome to paradise by Green Day we both love Green Day. Chris is an Amazing and Beautiful person with a Beautiful Heart and Soul who I have been Blessed to have met. His video was so awesome it brought me to tears, he is very talented. He has brought so much Joy and Sunshine to my life, he always makes me smile and laugh he is Very Special To Me. I am very Blessed to have met him. I am so happy to call him my boyfriend. Thank-you again Chris for the Awesome video. :squeeze:heart


  *I Love You*. :squeeze :heart


----------



## avoidobot3000

A track I made got more views than I was expecting, and a few likes. Thank you internet strangers for your validation.


----------



## paris744

I had the pleasure of watching another awesome video of Chris playing his guitar. :heart


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Went out to watch Batman and ate afternoon dinner/lunch thingo with two very awesome people (herro!)  Then proceeded to take a night ride on my motorcycle around Melbourne. Aint nothin' like that lone rider feeling! Feels like I'm riding on a cloud!!


----------



## Ckg2011

I got out of bed.


----------



## river1

Went shopping.


----------



## muffzilla80

Talked to family.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I woke up and didn't cry.


----------



## papaSmurf

avoidobot3000 said:


> A track I made got more views than I was expecting, and a few likes. Thank you internet strangers for your validation.


Is there any way we can listen to this track?


----------



## avoidobot3000

papaSmurf said:


> Is there any way we can listen to this track?


here :blush It was just a fun thing I did. I made the beat and then I could hear MF DOOM in my head so I added an acapella sample. I wasn't expecting any views or downloads at all. I'm guessing people found it via the MF DOOM tag on tumblr. 3 likes, woot! :teeth


----------



## KYJE

We got veggie meatballs, Greek yogurt, and soooooo many healthy snacks.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I had some amazing food.


----------



## odd_one_out

I sorted things out with her. We're getting used to each other and less overreactive. I admitted what I feel for her and how I'm therefore screewed.

My friend's been extra nice since yesterday morning.


----------



## hopefulhere

feels said:


> So many things...
> 
> First off, today was my first day volunteering at the front desk of the local hospital. I'm mostly just supposed to give directions, wheel people places, deliver things to people, etc. Bad thing is, though, that I didn't know my way around that hospital at all, but someone was supposed to be there to train me so I wasn't too worried. That person didn't come, though. So, I was basically all on my own. I had to learn my way around real fast. I embarrassed myself quite a few times, but I also helped a lot of people. The best part was that I was actually having fun. I should have been a nervous wreck, but I was pretty calm for the most part. And when I did make a mistake (and there were many) I didn't beat myself up over it. I definitely have a lot more to learn when it comes to the job, but I'm proud of myself socially.
> 
> I'm also becoming so much better at interacting with people. I've been talking to so many people at my college; both people I've known from high school and complete strangers. I'm learning that people aren't nearly as scary as I make them out to be. I mean, sure, there will always be a few a-holes, but in general people are pretty cool. :b
> 
> It's insane to think about how much I've improved recently. I'm just really happy.


Thank you on behalf of everyone who has or has had loved ones in the hospital. Your kindness means more than you can imagine. I lost my dad in March after a lingering illness. I spent a lot of time in the hospital with him. I would look at everyone I encountered in that hospital with a longing for any kindness or comfort. From the sound of it, I would have loved coming across someone like you. (((((hugs))))


----------



## HarryStanluv25

My dad and sister's boyfriend finally but together the bed frame and bookshelf provided by funds at the center I go to. It's been sitting there for 2 weeks now waiting to be put together. So happy! I have an actual bed now, not just mattresses on the floor. And a place for (most) of my books! Exciting!


----------



## reaffected

I had a four hour skype conversation with a cute guy. O_O


----------



## Gribble

I woke up this morning and both my kitties were sleeping on the bed! Usually it's one or the other 'cause they don't get along =p

They're sooooo cuuuute I love them :heart


----------



## feels

hopefulhere said:


> Thank you on behalf of everyone who has or has had loved ones in the hospital. Your kindness means more than you can imagine. I lost my dad in March after a lingering illness. I spent a lot of time in the hospital with him. I would look at everyone I encountered in that hospital with a longing for any kindness or comfort. From the sound of it, I would have loved coming across someone like you. (((((hugs))))


You just made my day. :squeeze Thank you. That's super sweet of you to say.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Had another great day of moving closer to my life goals.  Woke up early to a great tennis practice session. Deep-cleaned my kitchen. Worked out. Not much socializing today but hey, there's a time for everything. No negative thinking here.


----------



## Green Eyes

I'm still happy about last night. When to a gig and got a picture with my favorite singer.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

My room is finally complete! Books in my shelf (they all fit surprisingly, as some magazines), bed made, floor vacuumed. Once again I can enjoy my new bedroom. Another small shelf would be nice as I had to stuff some things under my bed but I'm fine, you can't see them. So happy with it now, it looks like a real bedroom!


----------



## FlowerChild13

I called about a job and I think I have a good chance of getting it which I'm so excited about!

After my psyc class tonight, two people started talking to me. They were really nice and it made my whole week that someone actually noticed me! Maybe I'll have a couple new friends in the future


----------



## cafune

Booked tickets to visit Toronto this weekend. That knowledge made my week.  My friend said that it was too soon and that I should man up. I know I need to hear it (and I appreciate her for being honest and love her to death) but still, I'm not a man. I miss home like crazy and I'm having a terrible time adjusting to all these changes that came at once. I really need this. I'll get better in my own time... That, I'm sure of... What's the rush, anyway? (Oh, and this was yesterday, now that I think about it.)


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Cheering my sister up. Telling her all the good things about sleeping over here instead of at her boyfriend's each night. And she wants to, so I hope she does sleep here soon .


----------



## Hello22

Got asked to go to a birthday party Friday night, should be a mad night knowing the people who are going to it. Yay!


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Will be fun!!

Couple things since I returned here (under my new guise )

- Confronted my new boss about money related things.
- Grew balls and tried online dating, went on a date and phoned her tonight to ask on a 2nd!


----------



## Gurosan

5 euro drinking money was left in one of rooms i had to clean up. Minor thing ,but its always nice to get free money^^


----------



## A SAD Finn

I ate some great wild mushrooms.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I had an all around awesome day!


----------



## Temujin

I got a phone call asking me to come in for the last stage of a job I applied for, answering the phone in itself was a god thing. 
I did some ironing that was avoidable.
I went outside to buy some bread rolls, and also got a croissant purely out of my own motivation.


----------



## trendyfool

I helped my mom out with chores, worked out, walked around the neighborhood with my dog, and went on a long walk, talked for hours and watched a documentary on Jeffrey Dahmer with my amazing boyfriend!


----------



## blue the puppy

hasn't happened yet .. but after work im going to pick up a very very special friend from the airport!


----------



## seafolly

I'll be pushing through an adrenaline crash from a panic attack yesterday (in public) and am going downtown anyway. 

Also I just got into an anatomy/phys course I've been rooting for for weeks. YAY.

Edit: Screw that. My best friend just sent me an ultrasound - she's finally pregnant!


----------



## Tristeza

I got a date for tomorrow :boogie


----------



## Kaede

I hung out with my friends today and I was able to have normal/fun conversations!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I took the initiative at work today and offered to do some very intricate metal polishing work that I had never done before so my boss could have time to meet a customer. I did it perfectly and didn't make a single mistake. My boss was surprised at how well I did and he told me that he had never let one of his employees do the polishing work because he never trusted them to do it right.


----------



## Hello22

Hoping to meet with a few SASer's in a few weeks time, unfortunately i had to cancel next weekend cos it's my mates bday and she would never forgive me, but there's always the following weekend peeps


----------



## laura024

Called the counseling center 
also attended the psych club picnic despite my social fears


----------



## feels

My second day of volunteering and it went even better. I'm doing really well in A&P class. I called the college I want to attend and got an application for the Radiology program and I signed up for a CPR class. 

I've set a goal for myself and I'm not letting my SA keep me from trying to achieve that goal. Even if I don't make it into the program I still feel like I have a lot to be proud of and that I've made a huge amount of progress.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I opened a pack of cigarettes I got a few days ago and inside was a voucher for a free pack of cigarettes! I felt pretty special.


----------



## MoonlightSky

I made a new friend.


----------



## vanishingpt

Talked to a friend of a friend and felt very comfortable around them


----------



## Velorrei

Today was better than the last several days. Someone complimented my hair, and someone else complimented my shirt. I interacted with freshmen less awkwardly than usual today (I'm a teaching assistant at my university). My semi crush texted me about my Facebook status. We might do something next week. I didn't goof up too much when I was randomly called on to give my opinion about something in class. I also nailed the quiz in that class. I finished one of my research assistant tasks before the deadline. My mom also left me a nice voicemail.

It's always the little things...


----------



## JenN2791

started my day off by eating healthy  going to try to hit the gym later on.


----------



## Northern Lights

seafolly said:


> Edit: Screw that. My best friend just sent me an ultrasound - she's finally pregnant!


:clap


----------



## Northern Lights

I'm going on a 5 hour train trip tomorrow with a friend. She said she's going to bring a bottle of sparkling wine. I think it's going to be fun.

I am actually looking forward to the journey! :yes


----------



## Green Eyes

I survived the first week of school. I went back to school after 1.5 years. Scary!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Had a positive first time in my self-esteem group. And after spoke with a few people from the center I go to. It was so great to just talk to others around my age and simply socialize. I never thought it would happen today. It left me with a very happy feeling all day today. Cannot wait till next week's group!


----------



## KYJE

Went to see a movie with my wife and father-in-law.  Was really nice to get out of the house.


----------



## Nicks485

Went to get my haircut today and the hairdresser was obsessed with my hair  she didn't even want to cut it because she loved it so much, not uncommon though people always wanna touch my hair XD


----------



## GunnyHighway

Assuming they deem me fit to be a "parent", and I can get there before somebody else takes him on Monday, I'll be picking this guy up. His name is Cassanza! He was so loving with me the whole time I was at the shelter. I really want this guy!


----------



## Still Waters

GunnyHighway said:


> Assuming they deem me fit to be a "parent", and I can get there before somebody else takes him on Monday, I'll be picking this guy up. His name is Cassanza! He was so loving with me the whole time I was at the shelter. I really want this guy!


I REALLY hope you get him! And post lots of cute kitty pics!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I took my niece to The Bulk Barn, she wanted candy and had $5. We didn't weigh it right and it came to $10...so I payed for it. Buying love through candy.


----------



## Still Waters

the cheat said:


> I took my niece to The Bulk Barn, she wanted candy and had $5. We didn't weigh it right and it came to $10...so I payed for it. Buying love through candy.


You're a sweet uncle! Invest in candy today= no nursing home for later!! On a side note,got any extra chocolate around??


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Still Waters said:


> You're a sweet uncle! Invest in candy today= no nursing home for later!! On a side note,got any extra chocolate around??


:lol Good point! Haha nah, she loved me anyway but it was nice to see her smile and tell me she loves me. :yes Sadly, she didn't get chocolate, she got those sour gummy worm's and similar items. :blank Being on a "diet", it was so hard being in there lol.


----------



## alte

I just completed a busy call - worked 24.5 hours with 40 minutes of downtime (30 for lunch, 10 for dinner). I am delirious now but I survived.


----------



## AussiePea

My 2nd date went for 6 hours and will hopefully meet up again this week when we are coincidentally in Melbourne at the same time!


----------



## Neo1234

Made a new friend today


----------



## aquilla

Ran 5 kilometres and didn't die, didn't lose my breath  !


----------



## Lasair

Listening to the new XX album - makes me melt inside


----------



## Omgblood

Volunteered as a 'Computer Coach' at a place housing mentally ill. I don't know how or where its going to lead to, but I hope I can learn something about communicating with other people from the experience and have something to add to my dry resume


----------



## paris744

I Received A Beautiful And Awesome Gift From My Very Special Sweetheart Ckg2011. :heart:heart:kiss:kiss:heart:heart


----------



## cafune

Pleasantly surprised to find that my good mood from yesterday did not disappear overnight.  Still, I think it's too soon to celebrate.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Another successful social skills class today. Felt at ease and talked again with others so it was very nice.


----------



## Owl-99

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Another successful social skills class today. Felt at ease and talked again with others so it was very nice.


Well done, good for you.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Played a **** ton of basketball last night and when iw oke up this morning, had a feast made for a king! It was wonderful and I am now kanaking at work. (Kanaking is when you eat a lot and you start to nod off and get tired!)


----------



## roseblood

-I made good progress on an underpainting in class!
-Had a lovely counseling class, which made me excited for the future. 
-Had lovely macaroons with a mocha frappe at a lovely little coffee shop
-Picked a topic for my essay (i love writing essays!) 
-Had a good, long nap.


----------



## Neutrino

/


----------



## feels

Someone from health occupations called today to get an interview with me scheduled. It's on October 4th. Oh god I'm so happy and nervous. It all comes down to this.


----------



## Lasair

Last year I had a moment where a lot of my class mates were making fun of me for the type of person I am, I went to one of my lectures and was almost in tears. She asked me yesterday how things were going and that she had some stuff planned to try and make our class get on better - I was just so happy she took on board what I said and going to do something about it. Granted it may not work but I don't feel brushed off!


----------



## Soto98

I woke up and was grateful to be alive.


----------



## RogerPezman

I pushed myself to workout today, and I accomplished most of my college work I needed to do this weekend; so I can hang out with my best friend tomorrow .


----------



## kilgoretrout

My cooking hasn't killed anyone.

Yet.


----------



## Dying note

I went to an awesome play at a small but lovely theater today.


----------



## yna

Went out to an old favorite for lunch...random whim.


----------



## ququ

I found the shoes I bought eight months ago (which I've never had a chance to wear back then) in the storeroom downstairs. Yay, new shoes! :cup


----------



## Gorillaz

as I was leaving a party yesterday and saying bye to a few girls I knew, they loudly whispered 'omg hes so cool!' as I left through the door. Never happened before, was nice : P


----------



## JoRoe84

I went to a flea market. The only positive was that I got out of the house.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Part today and part tomorrow: Getting out for Borderlands 2 midnight launch.

I'm pretty sure there will be a decent sized crowd, but it's worth it.


----------



## Estival

My ceramics professor used my piece as an example in front of my class. He said it was "supreme". I've never been told that before. Made me feel better despite the rest of the day.


----------



## noyadefleur

Got my new Macbook Pro today! I'm very happy with it.


----------



## sully20

A girl in 2 of my classes asked me to sit down and talk with her a little before class! omg I'm not invisible! 

She was really nice. But she said hi to like 5 people who passed by within 10minutes. She's clearly one of those people who is friends with everyone, but it made my day that she wanted to sit with me. 

I beat my record of saying 4 words on campus all day! I had an actual conversation, yay.


----------



## Gribble

So this happened yesterday, but&#8230;

Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! I met a _thru-hiker!_ I've been hoping to meet a PCT hiker ALL SUMMER!

He was this cool old dude. He was very friendly, polite, and just so&#8230; quietly confident. And _happy_. He talked to me and my friends and answered all my questions, and he said: "Don't wait until you're too old to do the things you want to do."

Aaaaaaahhh


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt bought me a new mp3 player  and she took me to the gym and i worked out on the eliptical for 1 hour! and i walked dog 2 hours today too ! And Photography Therapy Group was today too


----------



## TenYears

It's almost 8:00. I'm sorry, but that's really the best thing that I can say about today. It's almost over. I want to erase any memory I have of today, just like it never happened, it really was that bad.


----------



## Kirceratops

I emailed Amazon over getting the wrong item, and they're sending me another one for FREE <3


----------



## Ardi

I went to the gym by myself today, haven't done that in months. I feel pretty satisfied


----------



## Canucklehead

I got a date for tomorrow night.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

FINALLY was able to upload images on Photobucket again after not being able to for months. I do not know what the problem was, I know I had downloaded Java. But I went to do it again, updated it, and did what I had been doing all these weeks. And it now has worked!! Just in time to get the new images from new South Park episodes beginning next week! Soooo happy. :boogie


----------



## srschirm

I've been much more social both online and off. Good things are starting to happen...


----------



## DontDoSadness

Right when I was about to leave the classroom today a student that came in for the next class immediately grabbed my yarn braids excitedly and asked if they were yarn. And she then said she tried them before but she couldn't braid them well and I told her I was the same and that's why mom helped. I actually felt normal and we had a nice conversation. I guess I should keep these braids in longer because their making people talk to me  lol.


----------



## ControlledByFears

I played on acoustic guitar for the first time


----------



## WhoDey85

My neighbor asked me if I had been lifting weights, said my guns were looking bigger. I said no apparently they are growing on their own.


----------



## Thinkerbell

I finally completed a homework assignment.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I was 45 minutes late for work. Got there, found out my boss forgot the keys to open the store at home. I technically was early!


----------



## vanishingpt

I laughed really hard until I couldn't breathe LOL it's been a while since that's happened and it used to happen every day.


----------



## JoRoe84

vanishingpt said:


> I laughed really hard until I couldn't breathe LOL it's been a while since that's happened and it used to happen every day.


Wow i used to laugh all the time as well! I miss those days... Well today my wife got me a new pair of shorts.... Which meant she thought of me.


----------



## KYJE

We went out to one of our favourite restaurants.


----------



## Gribble

Ate a LOT of vegetables today :banana


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Bought some cigarettes, I should be set for a few days.


----------



## Stilla

Just heard from my mom that a friend of her called me beautiful. Maybe I shouldn't take it seriously, but I will try to anyways.


----------



## Temujin

Alonso got third in the GP, 
Arsenal continued their unbeaten run, and came from a goal down.


----------



## odd_one_out

Did some CBT which buffered the worst of the symptoms. 
Didn't have a meltdown unlike in the past. 
Took a walk. 
People showed they cared. 
Didn't get as sick as predicted.


----------



## yna

Got some reading done, made a plan with a friend to see a movie this week and I actually got to choose what we watch this time lol. :b


----------



## KYJE

Homemade fruit smoothies.


----------



## Hello22

I watched my second favourite county winning the All Ireland football final, up Donegal! So nail biting, i had to leave the room for the second half, just to calm me down lol. 

Also my own county (Galway) are in a hurling all ireland final replay next week, got tickets to go to the game, excited!!

Most of you probably don't know what sport i'm yapping about, but it's one of the best sports ever! 

Also Man United beat Liverpool at Anfield, that was good news as well!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I went to the store alone after avoiding it for years, at first my heart was beating fast and i wouldn't walk out the door but after an hour i did it. I listened to music to help and entered the store with it on but i soon took them off knowing i could do this. I smiled when people talked to me and laughed when they made a joke even though i kinda was just wanting to leave. Someone i knew from years ago seen me and we talked, i ended up hanging out with this person for a bit and when his friend tried laughing at me for my shortness, i stood my ground, looked confident and made him feel foolish for doing it  random people started talking to me and i pretended i wasnt nervous. It worked and soon a bunch of people sat next to me, talking like i was in their group. I gained alot of confidence today ^.^ i worked through my anxiety and it felt so good.


----------



## Neo1234

I made a number of calls


----------



## Temujin

Most of these posts deserve to be counted as triumphs over social anxiety


----------



## Rossy

A random girl said Hi and smiled at me when I was in a local place for some food,she smiled and said bye,bye when she went out. I have no idea who she was but she was pretty.


----------



## Ckg2011

GunnyHighway said:


> I was 45 minutes late for work. Got there, found out my boss forgot the keys to open the store at home. I technically was early!


 My last job I started work at 5:00am. I left for work and picked up my co worker and we got to the parking lot 20mins before 5:00am. The manager was running late and than had to turn around half way to work cause she forgot the keys. We didn't get inside the building till 5:50am.

An it was in the middle of winter and my co worker and I were freezing in the car so I had to turn the car on and waste fuel for almost an hour. I was like WTF? :sus But the good thing was the work day just went by really really quick.


----------



## Ckg2011

I went out street riding on my BMX bike.  The weather was cool and breezey with partly sunny sky. Awesome.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Nothing.... Just the usual slugging through miserable, horrible bullsh!t, and dealing with people that hate me and use me.


----------



## vanishingpt

Got an unexpected gift from a friend  it's one of the best presents someone ever got me! Suits me rather well.


----------



## yna

My studying finally paid off and I got a perfect score on my test today haha.


----------



## Puppet Master

Went to a karate class and it was great I plan to keep going now. I'm sore as hell but it's well worth it haven't felt this good in some time.:teeth


----------



## catcharay

I didn't experience feelings of tiredness but spent the day in the company of my sister, listening to songs, chatting and laughing.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I almost have a job :boogie i went to the orientation for it this morning  i also helped a random guy out at the store today and i wasn't nervous


----------



## KYJE

My wife's friend is over. I'd never met him before. I'm soooooo nervous and scared.

Thankfully, he's really nice, and I'm very happy I took this step.


----------



## Joel

I moved O:


----------



## Stilla

Excercised.


----------



## Lasair

My lecturer said that I deeply care for the people I will look after and even if others put me down over it that I shouldn't care, that I should just be me. That it is a quality not found in enough people and that I should be proud and not let others put me off. 

I still need to build my confidence but it was an amazing complement!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

My sister finally stayed over tonight! And I read her one of my little South Park stories. She liked it and said a lot of good things about it too and wants to hear one each time she stays over. Sooo happy. I have the best sister ever! :squeeze


----------



## WhoDey85

Some guy that was drug-ed out of his mind on the metro sitting next to me pulled out a wad of twenty dollar bills and dropped one right in the middle of the aisle. He had no idea, he could barely even keep his head up straight. I could have picked it up and went on my way. But I alerted him of the situation.


----------



## lkkxm

An old friend got back in touch!


----------



## Myluckystar

Trying to make a change within myself so finding this forum I would say is a pretty good thing


----------



## Neptunus

My work went pretty well. I made some decent conversation with little anxiety.


----------



## januarygirl

spent some quality time with my little sister today.


----------



## feels

Found out today that I am going to be able to go with my boyfriend to New Hampshire in January. It will be my second time traveling there and my first time being there during the winter. I'm very excited.


----------



## missingno

Had no boss at work today. Plus public holiday pay at 2.5 times normal pay. Equals everyone staying back and having a bludge at work while getting $50 an hour.


----------



## chantellabella

After I did a storytime for toddlers today, a little girl came up to me and gave me a hug. That started a chain reaction of toddler hugs. 

That makes my day, so worthwhile!


----------



## papaSmurf

Technically this was yesterday, but I went for a night hike on my favorite trail! It was simultaneously both super fun and incredibly terrifying.


----------



## Myluckystar

My cousin-in-law helped me with my homework! He is awesome! I understand things a little better now. I'm so happy now! :boogie


----------



## Ben Williams

I got a lower back massage by my physio who is completely gorgeous


----------



## spades07

calmness in a busy place today- with just a change in my thinking, that was helpful. Probably breaks down when it's even busier than that, but that's a positive for now.


----------



## cmed

Finally getting a new(er) car this Thursday. Found out for sure today.


----------



## A3rghee029

I just picked up 3 foster kittens who all have upper respiratory infections. I used to work at the shelter where I got them so I remember the medication protocol for this type of cat cold. they're so tiny, and they seem to get worse when they're not being loved on. soooo Im gonna go now and spend some time with em


----------



## MoonForge

Uhm it was actually yesterday, i hope nobody minds, but i got hamster food at the petstore and various other things, and then i moved on to the pharmacy *which is all the way to the other side, not that its too far to walk, but lots of stores and people in between : x* And i got there but there was a new lady at the counter so she didn't know that i'm registered under two names but i stayed calm and she said sorry for the confusion and i was polite and i got my medication and earlier that day i even ran into one of my previous therapists and we talked for a bit  

I was exhausted later on though, it was very draining but i did a good job anyway  

I'm sorry i rambled a whole story!

And i hope you have a good time with your kitties, A3rghee029!


----------



## Myluckystar

I completed my Stress Management exam, so therefore I'm happy haha


----------



## Lasair

Yesterday I had a dry now it is chesty - dry cough was so painful


----------



## sansd

Got my Electricity and Magnetism midterm I'd felt terrible about back and found out I got the high score.


----------



## spades07

Since this is anonymous I can write this. (not a male thing to write this) I was incredibly worried about phoning this ad up, the worst happened, but its not as high as the pre-trauma in my head. So that's good.


----------



## KYJE

We went to the store and got some goodies.


----------



## lizzy19

I managed to stay somewhat calm during an Interview


----------



## Canucklehead

I found a 20 dollar bill in my jacket pocket


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Got some tacos for national taco day :boogie


----------



## Bryan108

went to the gym and worked out


----------



## feels

It has just been a really nice, calm day. Took my boyfriend to get his haircut and then we ate at a Chinese buffet.


----------



## Dreamscape

The past couple days at college at least one person talked to me. It makes me pretty happy even if they're just asking a question for their own benefit, because it gives me confidence that people are in fact willing to talk to me. 

I feel more confident in general being around other students lately and it's a nice feeling. It seemed like a bunch of people were willing to make eye contact with me today too including a couple attractive females, and one of them even smiled at me. I'm not sure why the past couple days have seemed different, but it's nice. I hope this trend continues.


----------



## gusstaf

Went out with two of my friends for a late bday celebration and had a good time...anxiety nowhere to be seen. I need to remember how good I feel right now next time I'm feeling alone and friendless.


----------



## MoonForge

The sky cleared up and the rain stopped before the end of my walk, and i had a good walk today  And i just mailed my friend back, and i got some new music, and my back doesn't hurt so much today! And i'm always pretty cheered up after my lunch which i just had now xD


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I woke up..


----------



## Temujin

Arsenal came from a goal behind but were coasting at the end. 3-1.


----------



## KYJE

We went to the mall and Walmart yesterday, to run some errands, and had to take the bus both ways. Everything was crowded and filled with young people, and I was frightened out of my mind. I can't remember the last time my eyes darted around so much, I was so nervous and overwhelmed by the open space and all the people. There were so many moments when I wished I could have been invisible...

But, we did it. And I'm proud.


----------



## gilt

Went to my college's Homecoming. It was 25 years since I graduated, so I got to wear a nice name card. Aaaand there was free food! What more could one want?


----------



## Delicate

Couple of days ago, but my Business tutor gestured to talk to me after class and I was like "what's wrong?", He told me to not get distracted by certain people in class because I have "great potential" he can "see it in me" that I can "accomplish great things"... _very _flattered.

So much nicer than being told "if you act all shy and quiet you won't get anywhere in this industry"... my last tutor on the course I quit.


----------



## Malek

I got a raise.


----------



## lavandula

Talked to some nice people tonight


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Actually went out tonight


----------



## ImWeird

Had the most amazingly emotional, sexual, and fun night. Totally fell even deeper in love with a special someone.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Spoke to my girlfriend on skype and was overcome with joy


----------



## MoonForge

I paid my groceries at a different cashier then i usually do  Talked to my friends on skype, my walk was good too, and my day has been pretty good overall ^^


----------



## cafune

Friend posted on my wall a list of 15 things she's thankful for (we're supposed to reach a cumulative number of 50 things) and I'm in the top 5 (which she told me to make note of). I'm glad that I mean that much to her. A couple friends commented on it and said they were thankful that we were all friends as well. It made me feel good but uncomfortable at the same time. So even though I'm alone here, I don't feel so alone knowing they're there. They don't even know how grateful I am to them for keeping me somewhat sane (nor would I ever say that so explicitly... it's too sentimental and leaves me too exposed). And I have yet to say something in return. I don't know what to say. I haven't even made up my list yet. :?

Friends complimented my hair. Apparently the red streaks make me look "badass". Riiight.

Booked tickets for Toronto for three days at the end of this week. I hope it's sunny when I'm there. I've checked the Weather Network but it's hardly reliable. And I actually plans to meet up with a friend. I'm excited. 

Also, it's sunny outside today.


----------



## Lasair

Delicate said:


> Couple of days ago, but my Business tutor gestured to talk to me after class and I was like "what's wrong?", He told me to not get distracted by certain people in class because I have "great potential" he can "see it in me" that I can "accomplish great things"... _very _flattered.
> 
> So much nicer than being told "if you act all shy and quiet you won't get anywhere in this industry"... my last tutor on the course I quit.


I got something of the same from a lecturer a week ago - It is amazing to hear it from someone above you - go you hun, hold on to that feeling.


----------



## Lasair

my first day on placement for 3ed year and it went really well - I am making a conscience effort to not be really quiet and put myself out there. Fingers crossed for the rest of my time there.


----------



## Delicate

Lasair said:


> I got something of the same from a lecturer a week ago - It is amazing to hear it from someone above you - go you hun, hold on to that feeling.


Aw thanks, wow I'm happy you got to hear that too! It's nice to get support from tutors rather than being judged.


----------



## Delicate

Lasair said:


> my first day on placement for 3ed year and it went really well - I am making a conscience effort to not be really quiet and put myself out there. Fingers crossed for the rest of my time there.


Good for you, keep thinking positively! I'm sure you'll settle in well.


----------



## Lasair

Delicate said:


> Couple of days ago, but my Business tutor gestured to talk to me after class and I was like "what's wrong?", He told me to not get distracted by certain people in class because I have "great potential" he can "see it in me" that I can "accomplish great things"... _very _flattered.
> 
> So much nicer than being told "if you act all shy and quiet you won't get anywhere in this industry"... my last tutor on the course I quit.





Delicate said:


> Good for you, keep thinking positively! I'm sure you'll settle in well.


Thanks 
J.x


----------



## dismiss

Had a decent day at work. 
One of our extremely troubled residents stopped me in the hallway to shake my hand today. Not a trace of hostility. Gave me daps before I left... Felt like I made some headway.


----------



## NatePD

Managed for the first time to get on a urban train alone to go to college and go back all on my own. Sat together with a colleague and talked to her.

Feeling independent for the first time.


----------



## secretgarden

*simple things*

I took a good nap ..had i delicious breakfast


----------



## ChrissyQ

I saw my mom and dad they brought me some food turkey and juice i talked to my aunt for longgg time about my problems


----------



## lavandula

I felt peaceful in my classes today haha. Also had a nice small haircut.


----------



## feels

So, I've been doing really well in my A&P class. My professor pulled me aside today and asked me what I planned on doing as a career. I told him I was trying to get into a radiologic technology program. He said that I should aim much higher and thinks that I could do very well in med school. He is also a doctor, a Chiropractor, so it means a lot coming from him. I've considered maybe one day going to school and trying to become some sort of doctor, but I've always been intimidated by the idea. I don't know. The whole conversation has really made me re-think everything.


----------



## Tristeza

Feeling good about a friend that decided to really purchase her dream


----------



## sansd

I slept. White noise machine possibly helped?


----------



## trendyfool

Did well on a quiz.


----------



## Bryan108

Had psychology exam today, pretty sure Im getting A easy questions


----------



## AussiePea

Everyone close to me seems so happy with life at the moment, I don't know why or how but it makes it a lot easier for me as well, I hope it continues.


----------



## Hello22

Got my hair done today! Highlights and cut, and my hairdresser made a nice job of it. It was well worth the money, i only get it highlighted/cut every 3 months, but i find it so relaxing.


----------



## sansd

There's a message on my answering machine from my friend (and former high school math teacher) who has not talked to me in over 2.5 years.  I've been calling at least a couple of times per month on average since then without him ever answering or calling me back.


----------



## brewpacksox

The little panda cub had another exam today and he is absolutely adorable and precious. :heart


----------



## cafune

My friend's card finally came in the mail alongside a three-page letter on soft stationery paper. I've read it several times now. It's so thoughtful. I was speechless.

ETA:
I'm so grateful that I have her and the other two in my life. More grateful than I could _ever_ describe. Moments like these that I realize and freely admit to loving the hell out of them.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I just got asked out on a date!!  to a fancy restaurant by a guy i had a small crush on. woo! Too bad he's leaving next month -.-


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

I finally got a job interview.


----------



## colder

.


----------



## mattigummi

jayjaythejetplane said:


> I finally got a job interview.


Haha congrats!

Umm well, my school is having a football tournament, and I wanted to participate, and I was talking to some people that I've never really talked to before to form a team for the tournament. Probably most I've socialized at school this whole semester lol.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Had a great time out with my girls, the first time in half a year


----------



## Cam1

96 on my Anatomy Test... made my day 

Also started Couch 2 5k.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

It finally RAINED today! My sister woke me and I saw it pouring outside. There were little pellets of hail for a short while. There was also thunder and lightening throughout the day! I have been waiting for this weather for months. I hope this means fall has finally arrived. Goodbye sun, stay away for a long time. You will not be missed.


----------



## Malek

I actually ate lunch in the breakroom for once and had a few conversations. 
I told a coworker "Of course he's nice to you!--You're a pretty girl--he's actually quite the D-bag to the rest of us!" and my friend agreed with me that "Yeah he's a real D-bag... " 

"Aw-thanks."

I hope I didn't make her feel awkward though, it just kinda slipped out. I think that was the first time I actually told a girl she was pretty to her face like that. I hope she doesn't think I'm a creep. :um

Yeah... I might avoid her a bit now just to be safe. Gonna go back to not talking to anyone unless they speak to me first for awhile.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Think I successfully flirted with a woman today. Woot.


----------



## Melinda

Was feeling very depressed this afternoon but I went to a birthday party of an old friend of mine and I had a great time. We played a game and I laughed so hard I cried for minutes. Also my friend announced that she's pregnant. I'm so happy for her. She'll make a great mom.


----------



## AussiePea

Figured out a ridiculously complicated spreadsheet (formulas, macros galore) and made changes to better suit me. Chuffed.

Also my boss brought over his Ford GT40, going to have a gander!


----------



## lavandula

my last class was cancelled and talked to someone who I thought didn't really like me sometimes but days like today proves it's all just in my head..lol


----------



## cafune

My chem midterm was surprisingly soft. :wtf I'm hoping for over 90%.


----------



## catcharay

Yest. I volunteered with my uni at an aged care facility. I challenged myself and hopefully, I'll continue to challenge myself further.


----------



## Cam1

It snowed today


----------



## johnny berba

today I coached several clients who suffered social anxiety as well as talking to women. I always feel good when I help others as I came from a place of being extremeley socially arkward with people in general.

check out my Blogg

www.johnnyberba.com


----------



## CoastalSprite

I got 97.5% on my first nursing test! 

And the WHL team is playing today.. thank god..


----------



## WhoDey85

Got some new kicks.​


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I got pay today. But mom made me pay for car insurance.


----------



## Jimmi Barrett

smoked a doobie on a beautiful day.


----------



## cafune

Went to the beach. It was quite chilly but I figured I wouldn't get to go again until spring. It was empty except for the people walking their dogs, which was nice. Oh. And an elderly lady was walking near the lake with a bucket and a net type thing. I thought she was going to go fishing or something. :sus But it turns out it was a GIANT bubble blower thingy. She made a bunch near me, smiled at me and continued walking off.  

Also got vaccinated for something I've been putting off. 

And bought a poster and two paintings. Saw similar paintings last year and realized that I still wanted them so I figured they'd withstand the "once bought no longer important/desired" thing. 

I think that stuff offsets the fact that I have to go to the temple today. I promised my aunt I would go. I am and will always be, an atheist. Sigh.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Another WHL game!  My team is sucking right now but it's still early in the season..


----------



## Cam1

CoastalSprite said:


> Another WHL game!  My team is sucking right now but it's still early in the season..


Hockey


----------



## MoonForge

Its from yesterday but a girl at the cash register smiled at me and i surprised her because i wished her a nice afternoon  Oh and she wished me a nice afternoon back, and i didn't forget my pass code, and she was pretty. My mom said she's probably a saturday help because she's my age *random information* 

And reading the posts above makes me feel positive, if that makes sense, well i hope you all have a nice day


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Woke up after having an utterly magical night.


----------



## spades07

acquired a holiday urge to go Sweden. I don't conventionally have an urge to go abroad.


----------



## SomeNerd

There was a beautiful sunset.


----------



## cybernaut

This on guy,who I met on this site 2+ years ago, wants to finally voice chat with me for the first time later on today. Am I nervous? Kinda, but a bit excited too.Despite being all way overseas, he's been pretty cool with me and am glad that he feels comfortable to want to voice chat for the first time. I've never known/retained friendship with anyone this long (besides family) in my life..online or offline.

He's probably one of the only few people who I consider more than an acquaintance or some "random online contact" who talks to me every blue moon.


----------



## catcharay

I was a bit less awkward when the Locksmith came to change the locks today. In my mind, I was conscious of making improvement in this type of situations. It kind of worked because I stayed out in the living room instead of hiding out and I was more carefree as well as more comfortable than I usually am.


----------



## Temujin

I had a social day by my standards, I went to the doctor to sort something out, that I might otherwise have ignored, I went to the pharmacy to get my medication and it took me ages to work up the courage to go, I then went to the library, got a book out but was nervous and self-concious in there, but I started to even enjoy myself a little on the way home - until I checked the time and realised I needed to hurry.


----------



## Lasair

I conducted three interviews today, granted I need to work on it but I'm feeling a bit more comfortable doing it....


----------



## sansd

Not today, but I just re-realized now that yesterday I manipulated objects while people were watching me without my hands shaking. I did fumble a lot, and partly intentionally with the strange hope that if I was slow about it maybe they would stop watching, but I did not shake the way I have in the past even just trying to staple something in front of someone. I also grabbed the objects even knowing that doing so meant people would watch me.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

I slept so good  my insomnia is improving


----------



## Barette

I had an awesome therapy appointment!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I haven't even seen another human being all day.


----------



## Cam1

104 on Psych midterm.


----------



## tehuti88

I found this thread! 

I've actually been thinking about making or finding a thread like this...now I'll have to remember it's here, in a subforum I don't tend to visit. So here I'm posting (since my browser's history doesn't work).

But at least I found it!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Made through 8hrs of work.


----------



## rawrguy

I was hanging out with a group today and someone called me "chill". At first I took that as she was calling me quiet but later on I realized that she never DID call me quiet. I've definitely been called chill and quiet before. Hopefully she won't call me quiet later on. I like being called chill a lot better than being called quiet.


----------



## Just Lurking

Well, got out to the theater with my sister and her fiance... "Sinister" gave me a few jumps.


----------



## JAkDy

Found out that in Season 7 of Skins they're including characters of all 3 generations.....and.....

HANNAH MURRAY (Cassie Ainsworth character) is starring in 2 of the 6 episodes!!! YAYAYAYAYAYYAYAY!!

I LOVED her character as Cassie, one of the people/characters (including real people) that I've most felt associated with in my entire life.


----------



## Temujin

Got an anticipated email,


----------



## chantellabella

Well, yesterday it happened. I was really nervous about the big teen program I ran yesterday before it happened. But it turned out great and a ton of teens came. They all had a really great time. 

I down........... 6,000 more to go. 

Not sure why I stress out before teen programs as I've done over 600 in the past 9 years. 

But I survived!! ................ again.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Went for my interview and out of the nine people that turned up I was the only one man enough to go first. Surprised myself with that one. Now I wait.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! 

Plus it's a nice warm warm day with ladybugs crawling all over the windows!


----------



## lavandula

had a small talk with some people  (helped relieve some anxieties I had about them) and I gained the courage to sit in panera alone and do my work.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Found an interesting article for my paper. The content is good and the readability is even better


----------



## cafune

My friend can read my mind sometimes. That's a very hard place to get to when it comes to me. She knew what I was going to say based off of what I sorta alluded to in a text conversation with no emoticons/smileys. She's awesome.

And I have two Scientific American issues to read! I forgot all about the fact that the issues still go to my mom's place. What a pleasant surprise. :yay


----------



## tehuti88

The half-feral black cat that hangs out around our porch showed up today...with two tiny little blue-eyed black kittens! :eek So cute!

Unfortunately this is a lousy time of year at which to have kittens...and the little gray kitten she had mysteriously vanished earlier this summer...


----------



## Chieve

my philosophy professor let me out of class early


----------



## feels

This actually happened last night. I was texting a friend of mine and she sent me this: "Tori, I love you. That message reminded me of why we are best friends. We can just say how it is to each other. You get me. We think the same. " It was unexpected and it totally made my day. I haven't always been the best of friend to her. We've known each other six years and there were times where I tried to push her away, but she has always stood by my side and has been completely amazing to me. I feel like we've repaired what we might have lost at some point and I'm going to make sure I never let her down again.


----------



## Still Waters

Got my haircut and wasn't as nervous a usual -also thinking about going to the movies--I really need something fun!


----------



## Temujin

Got some anticipated, good news post, and an unanticipated email, responded without freaking out too much as well.


----------



## Still Waters

I'll be sitting in the dark soon,watching a funny movie-far,far away from here!!!


----------



## xTaylor

Today is my four year anniversary being with my husband. Recently got married though.
I made a heart shaped cake. I drove to walmart all by myself, parked RIGHT NEXT to a car! and then my car started to make weird noises and i got scared so I had to stop and park, and I parked in between two straight lines perfectly!

And then I tried to call my husband, but he didn't answer, so I called my dad which doesn't live in the same state as me lol, but I wanted to tell someone that knew about cars (not my husband), but anyways I got back in my car and it sounded fine so I drove home.. Not driving it until i get it fixed lol.


----------



## gilt

I woke up at 3:30 or so this morning to see Jupiter shining down through the window. It was a clear night, and oh-so-many stars.


----------



## Temujin

gilt said:


> I woke up at 3:30 or so this morning to see Jupiter shining down through the window. It was a clear night, and oh-so-many stars.


Nice!


----------



## gilt

Temujin said:


> Nice!


Thanks! I hope your skies are also clear.


----------



## Temujin

gilt said:


> Thanks! I hope your skies are also clear.


Light pollution, and a reluctance to step outside into the night. It's a simple dream I hold on to, to walk around and look up at the stars, or to travel so I can see them at night in the country-side. Glad to hear you have done so.


----------



## gilt

Temujin said:


> Light pollution, and a reluctance to step outside into the night. It's a simple dream I hold on to, to walk around and look up at the stars, or to travel so I can see them at night in the country-side. Glad to hear you have done so.


I hope that you do get to travel to the countryside someday,Temujin. Given the right place you might even be able to stay indoors & yet view them with the lights off.

It's a simple dream of mine to see London someday, but this might not be easily realized.


----------



## Myluckystar

I got an A on my exam! I was in shock. haha

And yesterday, my classmates and I drove golf carts for the first time. roflmao! it was so much fun!


----------



## Bryan108

I got my score for exam today and the teacher said I had the highest score of the class! Really happy about that


----------



## Butterflies In Winter

I got to play with my adorable nephew


----------



## tehuti88

A bunch of new hidden-object computer games at Wal-Mart!

Granted, I have yet to install them (that sometimes presents problems), and cripes, I wish I had more memory! :?


----------



## KYJE

My wife's birthday today.  We had a great time.


----------



## Cam1

Went to my sisters high school soccer game and talked to an old teacher for a bit


----------



## KYJE

My wife and I went to see a movie. The bus to get there and the theatre itself were absolutely packed with young people, and I was terrified out of my mind. (It was a Saturday night so I figured it would be pretty bad out there, but nothing you do can prepare you for it or make it any less awful...) Still, it was good to go head-on into an anxiety-filled situation and come back alive.


----------



## Evolution

In Koh Samui Thailand - just drove around on my own on a Moped for a few hours just getting lost and soaking up the sights atmosphere!


----------



## Fruitcake

Came home to three dollars worth of chocolate coins awwww yeah.


----------



## Rossy

I had a really nice chat with Barrette.


----------



## tehuti88

Renewed my antivirus software. So much less worry with this stuff!

Also, it was balmy today, not dreadfully cold, and the colors outside seemed brighter.


----------



## Millais

I found out an old acquaintance was pregnant and expecting in a few weeks.


----------



## millyxox

I successfully sneaked out of church without anyone noticing to go to the mall. 70% off all clothes!!!! Then I sneaked back in before the church finished. Mission accomplished! Another sunday saved from boredom. Yipeeee!!! I love how my mom didn't notice my shopping bag when we went back home. Too concentrated on Jesus to see what's going on muahahah


----------



## steelmyhead

I cooked with butter for the first time today. It was so delicious.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I got 98% on my term paper


----------



## godhelpme2

in the process of dying my hair back to black


----------



## cmed

Set some new personal records in the gym. I'm having a lot of fun eating a lot and getting stronger. Weight that I couldn't even lift 4 weeks ago felt like air today.


----------



## CoastalSprite

There was another progress deadline today for a group project, and I was the only one who remembered. I texted my groupmates and was resigned to doing it myself, but everyone went "Oh we'll do some work and send it to you!! You can't do it all by yourself! 0.0"  :heart One girl did a ton too, and ended up being almost 2/3rds the assignment. 

And my Caps made the playoffs! Not the way I hoped they'd do it, but who cares!! 

I'm on my TOM and it's Monday morning and there's five million things due and I'm getting exam results back this week, but this was a good morning and I'm happy :clap


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie

It was gloomy but balmy today, perfect weather for the book I'm currently reading.

And though it flees at the sight of me I managed to get that little calico stray to eat some food, at least.


----------



## TryingMara

This doesn't have anything to do with anxiety and it happened last night not today but....I was given my grandma's antique engagement ring when she passed away last year. I may not be the most organized person but I was always careful with the ring. However, I lost it several months ago. I thought it was gone for good until I found it in my room last night. I cannot expess how relieved and happy I am. Now I'm never taking it off.


----------



## Canucklehead

I gave 0 ****s 

That's a first.


----------



## noyadefleur

When I was on the bus heading to the subway station, a woman sat down next to me, and I really didn't pay too much mind to her, but when she sat down I saw an iPhone 4S in a purple case sticking out of her pocket. When we got to the station, and I got up to leave, a girl behind me tapped me on the shoulder and asked me if I had dropped my phone. I looked down on the seat, there was this woman's phone, and she was gone. I said "no, but I know who it belongs to", grabbed it and went in the station looking for her. I didn't even get a good look at her, but I noticed the woman and her friend walking towards the parking garage a ways off. I ended up chasing after her and returning it, and she was really grateful. Made me feel good.  Considering I could have easily just said it was mine, (I'm a poor university student with an ancient and slow 3G :b) I guess this was more something good for her. :lol I believe in karma though, so hopefully I have some good luck coming my way soon!


----------



## cafune

uncategorizedme said:


> When I was on the bus heading to the subway station, a woman sat down next to me, and I really didn't pay too much mind to her, but when she sat down I saw an iPhone 4S in a purple case sticking out of her pocket. When we got to the station, and I got up to leave, a girl behind me tapped me on the shoulder and asked me if I had dropped my phone. I looked down on the seat, there was this woman's phone, and she was gone. I said "no, but I know who it belongs to", grabbed it and went in the station looking for her. I didn't even get a good look at her, but I noticed the woman and her friend walking towards the parking garage a ways off. I ended up chasing after her and returning it, and she was really grateful. Made me feel good.  Considering I could have easily just said it was mine, (I'm a poor university student with an ancient and slow 3G :b) I guess this was more something good for her. :lol I believe in karma though, so hopefully I have some good luck coming my way soon!


Yeah, something similar happened to me today, too! The man who had used the ATM before me left $20 of his withdrawal in the slot. I remember hoping he hadn't left. I'm glad I returned it despite how today went. He seemed surprised and grateful as well. =)


----------



## Dee65

I woke up without the anxious feeling in my stomach. I received an unexpected message from my SAS anxiety friend Jess, which made me happy. Met a friend for coffee at a coffee shop and it was fine. Went into work for 1/2 hour and chatted with 3 of the girls there for about 5 mins, and got a hello from my boss. A VERY good day so far!


----------



## TryingMara

This happened yesterday but my two year old nephew said my name for the first time. My sis in law was shocked, she's never heard him say it. He said it a bunch of times, walking around calling after me, and he said it so clearly too. It was adorable!


----------



## cafune

I asserted myself. I may have botched it up a little (hesitated) but I did it! I wasn't feeling comfortable with things, and I let them know! I did right by myself and spoke up. Phew. I feel weird but relieved as well. I've established the boundaries that I need.


----------



## Lasair

I fixed my eyebrows


----------



## Temujin

I talked (still am) to my friend, who I avoided for 10 days, despite the conversations pretty much always being good-natured.


----------



## gilt

A painting my mother loved is now on the wall next to me. January Morning. I'm glad that it's mine, I feel like I'm channeling her spirit in some small way.


----------



## diamondheart89

:drunk


----------



## tehuti88

FINALLY updated both my LibraryThings.


----------



## Going Sane

i signed up here


----------



## Temujin

Going crazy said:


> i signed up here


That's good, welcome. You can start a thread in the introduction section too if you like.


----------



## Dragonfly2

I got a message from a friend


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Got concert tickets for me and a friend.

Met up with a nice young lady (non-romantic situation) and managed to be friendly and reasonably confident.

Got £30 worth of food from the wonderful vegetarian cooperative.


----------



## tehuti88

Going crazy said:


> i signed up here


Welcome! :teeth


----------



## millyxox

I took a walk outside


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Finally found a cute pink wedge shoes that fit my annoyingly small feet.


----------



## papaSmurf

Found my therapy binder from my hospitalization way back in 2006, it's been fascinating to browse through. Feel like I've improved my perspective in a lot of ways since then, which is encouraging.


----------



## Barette

God the last 2 containers of sea salt caramels at Whole Foods. Hells yeah.

Also: My Naked eyeshadow palette came today and it is very very versatile and worth the expense.


----------



## GettingBetterNow

I successfully ran 2 miles. On top of that mentally my day was great. It wasn't filled with lots of anxiety or depression or any of that. It was like a mini mental vacation where I felt normal for once and it was great. I could tell I was mentally sharp today because I completely rocked at video games and played better than in 
A while.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I rediscovered how fun it is to drink by myself, at home. Also wrote a cover letter.


----------



## Temujin

I received a form I had previously had anxiety about thinking I wouldn't receive it, completed it in reasonable time and made a phone call. The phone call wasn't that good, just I was unreasonably stressing before and after about it, so I'll put it here as it might help me reassess the negative thoughts.


----------



## tehuti88

It was so incredibly warm and balmy and windy here today, it was surreal sitting outside amongst the blowing leaves and bare trees in my shorts and short-sleeved shirt.


----------



## ucmethruitall

I replied to an important email after waiting a day to reply with increasing anxiety. I am scared s***less about the possible response. I am also proud of myself for changing my mind and speaking up about it.


----------



## AussiePea

My custom engine sump is out of the machine shop and looks fantastic. Just hope it fits to the block and does its job properly!!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Got a better mark on my midterm than I expected.


----------



## Cam1

Managed to do all my Statistics HW without breaking anything


----------



## MaxPower

I got high on weed for the first time.


----------



## Kaede

I made the effort to hang out with my friends today!


----------



## odd_one_out

Managed to resume the new routine. 

Exercised, job hunted, worked on SAD treatment book, replied to mother's email, cleaned 1/4 of the house, did an oil painting, and spoke to gf.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Made non-awkward conversation with a classmate


----------



## tehuti88

I found a cute little book scorpion sitting on the tub edge as if waiting for me. :mushy


----------



## chantellabella

Got through the award ceremony! 

Whew!!


----------



## Cam1

Had a nice conversation with my boss before work.


----------



## Ape in space

I've learned to eat stuff while walking around in public without hesitation. In the last month I've eaten bagels / sandwiches while on the subway, and I was very casual about it. Today on my walk I got a subway sandwich and ate it while walking through the street, not caring about how messy I was being or whether I looked like a pig or not. I was just lost in my sandwich and didn't bother about anyone who was looking at me. I wouldn't have been able to do that about 2 years ago.


----------



## Marty85

Talked to a stranger at the bar.
Signed up here.


----------



## Lasair

I got my car back


----------



## Herewithyou

I was kind to myself. Even though I felt very afraid and was attacking myself for having social anxiety. The anxiety did not get overwhelming and I participated in a meaningful way with the group also the remorse and bitterness that comes after social anxiety did not overtake me and I enjoyed the rest of the evening with a friend.


----------



## aquilla

Went to shop and while I was standing in a queue, a cute guy looked at me and smiled.


----------



## Mike90

Joined this forum today, and already feel better


----------



## tehuti88

Nice steaming hot bath that helped relax my sore back.


----------



## Lasair

CoastalSprite said:


> Got a better mark on my midterm than I expected.


:boogie:boogie:boogie - when are practicals?


----------



## Lasair

Mike90 said:


> Joined this forum today, and already feel better


Welcome :squeeze


----------



## Becca333

Every person I met today was nice to me.


----------



## Cam1

I actually talked..... quite a bit during A&P lab today


----------



## Sharrow

Sad, I can't really think of anything good that happened to me today. But tomorrow I am supposed to get a day off of all house work and taking care of the kiddos. Purhaps I'll get a book from the library and take a bubble bath!


----------



## Becca333

A compliment to Sharrow, You have really pretty hair. I hope this counts for something good today!

Blessings!


----------



## Sharrow

Becca333 said:


> A compliment to Sharrow, You have really pretty hair. I hope this counts for something good today!
> 
> Blessings!


 Thank you Becca!


----------



## CoastalSprite

A work friend I haven't talked to for a month just called me, and simply to chat (when's the last time THAT happened? No one calls me just to chat o.o).. Hooray, a good outcome for picking up the phone for once.


----------



## cafune

Finally broached the topic of mood/anxiety disorders with my GP. It's about time. The anxiety I experience is well beyond normal levels. Sometimes it feels like I'm drowning in it. Being on edge/unhinged/worried nearly all the time about everything/anything is not normal. Not leaving my apartment building in a week is not normal either. Neither is this numbness. Talking to a psychiatrist in a few weeks. I really hope it goes alright.


----------



## tehuti88

My dad is home.


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions

Finished some college work that I was originally going to give up on


----------



## lizdecember

Talked to some friends(term used loosely) i havent seen in awhile and met someone new


----------



## ImWeird

"Take your clothes off, David."

Aw, yeh. CASHEWWW!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I went out in public today and socialized with these humans and their strange ways.


----------



## Miss Meggie

I had a fun day at my mom's house. Spent the day with my boyfriend, mom, sister, and my sister's friend. Played with some kittens.


----------



## EthanBrand

i received my first AdSence payment


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Had my eyes checked and got my prescription for glasses after YEARS of not doing so. The last time had to have been before 4th grade.... and that is a long time to go without an eye exam. Picked out a cute pair of purple frames with a fun design on the sides. The center I go to kept telling me 'next week, next week the money for them should come in.' (I have heard this for 3 months or so by now!) _Finally _it has! Still in disbelief almost, been waiting for this day for years.


----------



## Canucklehead

I got my hair cut today by a new guy that works at the place that I go to. I got the best haircut I've had in years, so I gave him a 100% tip!

Gay guys are awesome at cutting and styling hair! :nw


----------



## Becca333

My neighbor fixed my deck and my backyard gate today. I feel like crying I'm so grateful.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I went through two practice trials of skills assessment with one of the instructors, and if those were the actual assessments, I would have passed both  Feeling _slightly _better about it now.

I got a new coat, in the style I like for an affordable price ($45)







A trenchcoat with fur along the collar and cuffs.. I'm so happy I don't have to wear my old, stained, dumpy winter coats anymore!


----------



## Dying note

I went in to work for a full 8 hours, choosing to take no lunch, no break, not even a sip of water and I made it through. One more day this week and I'll know I've gotten somewhere that matters, even if only slightly.


----------



## millyxox

Went shopping with my friend & bought 3 cute tops...Sparkly fuchsia stripes on black top. Shiny much.


----------



## Chieve

Got my power back 

anddd had a lot of snobby/*****y/annoying/dumb customers at work who didnt have an affect on my mood at all.

although it made me a bit self-defensive and aggressive back(tried to show it a bit...and did mumble a bit, but didnt get me in trouble...actually one customer, i didnt even say have a good day too, i felt like a dick because i did it 100% of the time before that...even to other snobs)...i dont know if thats good or not with sa, but just shows how i just didnt give a **** i guess.

i wish i could go on about these customers haha, they were pretty bad today.


----------



## Cam1

Gave a successful presentation in Psychology. Surprised myself, this class gives me so much anxiety and I have no idea why.


----------



## TryingMara

The power's back!! We have heat!!!!


----------



## AussiePea

it's friday friday gotta get down, fun fun fun fun you know what it is etc.


----------



## tehuti88

I was proven right.  And I really dodged a big bullet.


----------



## pita

the cheat said:


> My...friends...and I finished 3rd in a poker tournament for $3500, split 3 ways...fun.


That's pretty awesome  I don't know how to play poker at all!


----------



## Barette

I've been binging for a few months and feared I'd gained weight, so two weeks ago I measured my waist (where everything goes first) and I'd gained 2 inches in a month or two. I've been dieting and decided to measure my waist, and I've lost those two inches already. It was all just from bloating. I still want to lose one or two more inches on my waist, and 2 inches on my hips.


----------



## Seven Faces

A really cute boy talked to me in my science class this morning. And I carried on the conversation without being super awkward or blushing.


----------



## Lasair

I spoke to my friend yesterday - she had bad news but it coping well - I was able to support her.


----------



## sansd

I slept, without taking anything.


----------



## cafune

Discovered a cosy, Internet café filled with greenery conveniently located near my place. Perfect place to study when I need time away from my roommate. They're open for around 18 hours and sell hot beverages, energy drinks and alcohol. Also, bought a pair of comfy, skinny sweatpants that were on sale. And met a nice girl in my math class. Still feeling melancholy but it was a good morning.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Had a productive meeting with a nursing group and ended up just sitting there and chatting for half an hour afterwards. Didn't feel awkward at all 

I help my dad do his provincial med payments and have been doing them right _on_ the due dates, and the payment usually doesn't arrive until 24 hours after so I panicked that he didn't have coverage the past month (lots of procedures were done). Called up MSP and they said it doesn't matter if we miss payments, province will still cover us- any missed payments would just go to collections. PHEW. Thank freaking god, I love our medical system


----------



## Temujin

I went outside by myself, and I didn't have to!


----------



## kilgoretrout

Thankfully nothing crazy went down, what with all those cops outside. My neighbourhood is great.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Received my complimentary $50 today, for opening a bank account. wooh.


----------



## foe

I did 50 hours of work for the week and still managed to keep my school studies up.

I bombed 1 test (got a 70) but got a 94 and 91 on two others.

50 hours of work + 5 days of school and my mind is still functioning properly. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Miss Meggie

It didn't happen today, but I got a call back on Thursday about the job I'd interviewed for. I got it! It's only part time, but it's a fun job that I'll enjoy a thousand times more than my current job. And it will allow me to take holidays off. So I'm pretty happy.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Had someone hang out with me until five in the morning today ^.^ woo im not boring even though i feel like it at times


----------



## HarryStanluv25

My glasses were ready early so picked them up today!! Man it's weird to wear... everything's so clear and bright but making my eyes hurt slightly. Will have to get used to defiantly.


----------



## purplerainx3

I hung out with new people c:


----------



## ttrp

someone complimented me at work.


----------



## gilt

A run in the early morning light instead of the darkness. Thank you, end of DST!


----------



## NeveS

I turned someone onto a band I recently discovered. That's right, I actually had an engaging conversation with someone. It felt amazing.
Afterwards, I had an epiphany. I've decided to embark on a journey of personal growth. I am intent upon shedding my shell. Last night I realized that I can't take living with these annoying irrational fears any longer. Whatever it takes, however long it takes, i'm going to beat this. Last night the old me died.


----------



## Bryan108

^Awesome breakthrough man!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Got back to applying for jobs. Getting my crap together.


----------



## JenN2791

-Got plenty of studying in for tomorrow's midterm
-Just had El Pollo Loco


----------



## feels

just bought some desert botas


----------



## amzee85

today i am happay because something speacial happend to with me


----------



## amzee85

today i am find this forum


----------



## tehuti88

Got the new issue of _Traverse_ and found Stephen King's _Skeleton Crew_ at the supermarket.


----------



## catcharay

I am feeling so much better each day..really happy about this, because I can be more productive


----------



## cafune

Crossed paths with four acquaintances I'd met two weeks ago (I was ignoring/avoiding them at first, but I've been wanting to re-initiate contact with them and didn't know how) by pure happenstance/serendipity. We talked a bit. It was nice. Banished my loneliness for a few hours. I shall try maintaining the friendly relations. I can't imagine them ever matching up to my friends from HS, or myself being completely at ease with them, though. Anyway, happy thoughts.

Also, I think I did alright on my psychology exam, given the conditions/circumstances under which I had to study. I worked to the best of my ability and currently, that feels like enough. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Barette

I can see some of my hip bones when I stand now, they're _finally_ poking out. And I'm starting to see just a hint of my ribs. I'm getting excited, now. I'm close to those 5 pesky last few pounds I want to lose. I hate carrying all my weight on abdomen, it takes so long to lose.


----------



## yettobediscovered

NeveS said:


> I turned someone onto a band I recently discovered. That's right, I actually had an engaging conversation with someone. It felt amazing.
> Afterwards, I had an epiphany. I've decided to embark on a journey of personal growth. I am intent upon shedding my shell. Last night I realized that I can't take living with these annoying irrational fears any longer. Whatever it takes, however long it takes, i'm going to beat this. Last night the old me died.


Damn man that's hella inspiring! Today I volunteered for Rock the Vote and cold called almost 20 people, which was hard as hell for me to do at first, but it felt awesome! Never cold called as a volunteer before, boosted my confidence, and now I know more about what I need to work on. I realized **** doesn't matter, and that I'm only holding myself back. Starting to love the **** it attitude! Has anyone by any chance ever heard of subconscious blocks? It may sound random but its relevant. Thanks


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I had promised someone that I would have at least 1.5 pages of a draft written by noon today. I slept in this morning and still got it written (and rather well, if I do say so myself) by 11:45!

I feel so much happier now that the weather is changing. I don't know why, but it makes me feel so comfortable and calm.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie Two books of crime scene photographs (just came across them on Amazon and thought they looked interesting), two books on cabinets of curiosities (ditto, and ZOMG, they're huge!), and _Viriconium_. I squandered a good deal of the afternoon browsing them when I should have been reading my current book. :blush


----------



## Malek

Uhh this being my only day off this week, the only good thing that happened today was that I voted... So bored. :sigh


----------



## papaSmurf

The U.S. elected its first openly gay senator!


----------



## Fairydust

Made two essential phone calls. One was to my mobile phone provider regarding a problem I had and the other was to sort out a problem with my computer at work.


----------



## Crescent861

Managed to secure a £1000 grant for the charity I volunteer at AND I got a box of biscuits as a thankyou from fundraising manager. Double whammy!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I went to a (very crowded) career fair and talked to recruiters from 2 booths! I would have gone to more, but none of them seemed to be my cup of tea, and I was already sweating like crazy after talking to just 2 people. 

But I did it! Going to the fair to actually find a job was a waste of time, BUT I was able to speak to the recruiters! That was the main takeaway that I wanted from this experience.

EDIT:
Also, the election went very well!


----------



## Cam1

It's snowing..... lots.


----------



## tehuti88

Got caught up in watching the birds feeding--lots of activity today. Chickadees and nuthatches and titmice galore. 

Also, the two little feral black kittens that visit our porch for food finally explored inside the little shelter we set up for them. Poor little boogers.


----------



## Cashew

FINALLY successfully moved another rat into my younger ratty's cage! Now she doesn't have to sleep alone


----------



## ucmethruitall

I said a prayer and had the courage to go see my past director whom I have been avoiding for a few weeks.


----------



## tehuti88

Cashew said:


> FINALLY successfully moved another rat into my younger ratty's cage! Now she doesn't have to sleep alone


Aw! :mushy I love rats...


----------



## millyxox

I took a walk outside to get some sun. Decided to go to the doctors this weekend. It might be nothing or something but I just want to stop worrying. Gonna put my big girl pants.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Slept for 6 hours :boogie i want more sleep though been lacking it


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt came over to my place for a vistit for couple of hours. She came in all a mess blood down her cheek bleeding from her hand pieces of brush all in her hair lol she bush wacked took short cut to my place she is so funny


----------



## vanishingpt

Was actually pretty calm and had good thought process during my presentation today  also was able to talk to my rather intimidating professor.


----------



## catcharay

Had an appt. with a Dr. to improve my scars on my face and I'm hopeful it'll actually work. It's also very inexpensive *happy dance


----------



## futureMD

1) Got my generator back together

2) Had to wait ONLY one hour for gas instead of the usual two !! lol


----------



## NeveS

1. TIL: Not to take being rejected personally.
2. Selling things through craigslist went better than expected.

Tomorrow I buy a fixie 
My master plan is well underway~


----------



## feels

I found out today that I made it into the Radiology program I applied to. Even thought I've decided not to do it, it's still pretty exciting that I was one of the 20 people chosen. I set out to do something and I did it. Now, though, I've got a whole new set of much bigger challenges ahead, but this has definitely given me confidence.


----------



## probably offline

I went into town. It was really crowded. I bought a pair of fabulous leather gloves and a lipstick, and then I ate dinner with mom.


----------



## cafune

They called! Appointment set for next Thursday. _Finally._ I really need this. I hope it helps. I'm screwed if it doesn't.


----------



## Hello22

bought my sister a pair of converse for her birthday, went to work and took a long break, went to the local chippers and got a quarter pounder with cheese and homemade chips, yum. 

And for a treat, i bought myself a pack of 10 cans of coors light for 12 euro at tescos, and bottle of wine for me and mum, which i could only drink one glass as i just don't have the tastebuds for wine.


----------



## Barette

I thought my appointment with my surgeon had been cancelled because of my therapy, but it hasn't! I still am going to see my surgeon! YES!


----------



## 0589471

Got to spend some time with people I care about, learn new things..

Reconnected with an old friend and made plans


----------



## Bryan108

went to wastewater recycling plant today for college field trip and learned how they remove poop from water!


----------



## JenN2791

Went to see Skyfall today. Excellent film!


----------



## NeveS

Bought a bike. Bike shop dude looked like kid cudi lol
Only bad thing was my friend kinda brought me down. I feel weird. Like a bad mix between awesome and embarrassed..


----------



## Miss Meggie

I finally got the courage to tell my boss that I'm quitting my job and that my last day will be the 21st! I've been worrying about it for weeks now.


----------



## wrightg1990

I got a phone call from a girl, who invited me to a party. Then we made plans to play paintball.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _Bad Glass_ by Gropp, _The Watcher_ by Maclean, and yesterday at Wal-Mart I found the boxed-set _The Trylle Series_ by Hocking; not sure if I'll like the latter, but it's an entire set, and it doesn't mention vampires on the box, so...

Plus I found pumpkin tarts and pumpkin almonds and pumpkin egg nog at Wal-Mart yesterday...I've been waiting for the tarts all season. I so love pumpkin tarts. :mushy


----------



## Rossy

A girl in a local shop could not take her eyes off me for some reason.


----------



## wrightg1990

Rossy said:


> A girl in a local shop could not take her eyes off me for some reason.


Isn't it awesome when that happens?


----------



## Rossy

Yeah its good,this was not a curious look but an intensive one.I kept having a quick glance at her and every time I did her eyes was still fixed on me,why I dont know.


----------



## Barette

Spent like 3 hours in a Barnes and Noble and had a nice time.


----------



## Canucklehead

I slept until 4 PM.

Normally that would make me feel horrible, but I don't care


----------



## fallen18

I saw my cousin who I haven't seen for a while which was nice.


----------



## Bryan108

I've noticed Im building muscle since I started going to gym


----------



## fallen18

I'm getting a puppy possibly :clap:boogie:yay


----------



## tehuti88

Nice and balmy today, it was actually kind of nice to get outside.


----------



## meganmila

I like the weather today!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I saw Stewie on camera!


----------



## ChrissyQ

fallen18 said:


> I'm getting a puppy possibly :clap:boogie:yay


I'm SO jealous!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Perfect weather today


----------



## fallen18

^^ hahah aw I might post pictures in the pet thread one day. my mom works at a vets office and these kids said they found him after hurricane sandy. apparently he's a sweetheart though loves everyone but i can't wait to see him once he's all cleaned up & healthy love puppies  I just hope he's okay once we bring him home.


----------



## Cam1

I thought my Statistics homework assignment and take home quiz was due at 11:59 tonight but it's tomorrow night!!!!! YES! Was going to have to race the clock tonight - now i can procrastinate more


----------



## Hello22

Man United are top of the premier league, so happy liverpool drew with chelsea; i hate both those teams with a passion, so by both of them drawing, it meant chelsea were denied of getting above man united, and btw, MANCHESTER UNITED TO WIN THE PREMIER LEAGUE


----------



## Hello22

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb.html bottom right hand side, league table.


----------



## vanishingpt

Got through ~200/700 pages of my textbook... things are starting to pull together LOL. I usually don't procrastinate but the long weekend's forcing me to get this done, and I feel rather productive  I also bought a nice new shirt.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I was at a hockey game this afternoon(already a good thing that happened today), and after it was over, I was waiting for my sister outside the girls washroom(not really a good thing that happened today but whatever).
Near the washroom was a table, set up for selling these new hats. And selling these new hats was, of course, a really young, attractive girl.
A whole bunch of people are walking by, and she was standing near me. She looked outgoing, and was working, so I was ready for her to talk to me about these (stupid) hats.
When she didn't, I tried to think of something to say in case she did, because bad things actually do happen to me.
I have no idea why, but I decided that if she asked "Would you like one of these hats?" I was going to say "Only if your number is inside of it."

So, the good thing that happened today...the young attractive outgoing sales girl didn't ask me "Would you like one of these hats?"


----------



## catcharay

^ well nice that you got to see a pretty lady

Today I made plenty of phone calls...think I'm getting used to just getting things done promptly


----------



## ChrissyQ

I jumped rope for 40 mins


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Met my boyfriend's dad and step mom for the first time and they seemed to really approve of me.


----------



## ihatemoving

Finally texted the girl I like and we talked for an hour .


----------



## Bryan108

Halfway through studying for exam


----------



## apx24

I found out that green/herbal tea works wonders in temporarily relieving anxiety


----------



## apx24

Hello22 said:


> Man United are top of the premier league, so happy liverpool drew with chelsea; i hate both those teams with a passion, so by both of them drawing, it meant chelsea were denied of getting above man united, and btw, MANCHESTER UNITED TO WIN THE PREMIER LEAGUE


:bat
I don't like Manchester United.

Lol I can't talk though, I'm an Arsenal fan, and our season's F*cked up (AGAIN, for the 7th year in a row) :lol


----------



## fallen18

Getting the puppy to tomorrow!!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $45 helping my aunt organize closets and wrap Christmas presents


----------



## Barette

I saw some girl petting a cat near the woods on campus, and I've been looking for him since. I was walking and talking to my mom, and I saw him!!! And when I walked over he got all excited and ran to me and started rubbing himself against my legs, and so I sat down and pet him while talking to my mom. Oh my god he was sweet. And I was trying to figure out how I'd leave, cause I'd feel bad leaving such a sweetheart, but this group of girls started walking over and I just started walking away, and so he was like, in cat language probably, "Cool girl, I gotcha, later" and he walked over to the other girls. And they all sat down in a circle to pet him, so he's getting plenty more loving with is great. 

So I'm happy to have gotten some kitty loving, which I was greatly missing, and that kitty got some loving from 4 different girls, so he's doing alright. Little player.


----------



## tehuti88

Barette said:


> I saw some girl petting a cat near the woods on campus, and I've been looking for him since. I was walking and talking to my mom, and I saw him!!! And when I walked over he got all excited and ran to me and started rubbing himself against my legs, and so I sat down and pet him while talking to my mom. Oh my god he was sweet. And I was trying to figure out how I'd leave, cause I'd feel bad leaving such a sweetheart, but this group of girls started walking over and I just started walking away, and so he was like, in cat language probably, "Cool girl, I gotcha, later" and he walked over to the other girls. And they all sat down in a circle to pet him, so he's getting plenty more loving with is great.
> 
> So I'm happy to have gotten some kitty loving, which I was greatly missing, and that kitty got some loving from 4 different girls, so he's doing alright. Little player.


That's so sweet! :mushy


----------



## Goldenlegacy

Sleeping in on a Monday was nice.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I made it to the grocery store and didn't run into anyone I knew. :clap 
I did run into someone I wish I knew, though. She looked like a young, short Estella Warren. We kept going down the same aisle, in the opposite direction, so I kept running into her...until I decided to skip the next aisle, to avoid having her think I'm doing that on purpose. :duck

And now I have food.  A good day.


----------



## apx24

My lecture today didn't go badly


----------



## apx24

the cheat said:


> I made it to the grocery store and didn't run into anyone I knew. :clap
> I did run into someone I wish I knew, though. She looked like a young, short Estella Warren. We kept going down the same aisle, in the opposite direction, so I kept running into her...until I decided to skip the next aisle, to avoid having her think I'm doing that on purpose. :duck
> 
> And now I have food.  A good day.


God I used to hate going out when i was at home, I remember my old bully used to live in my neighbourhood and I was terrified of even going to the shops lol.

Wow that girl must have been stunning , next time you see her try and make conversation with her


----------



## Suraj

I finished two essays i had to do


----------



## catcharay

I can finally relax from today!*happy dance


----------



## Linlinh

I managed to get called in for a job interview after 1 1/2 years of unemployment. :yay


----------



## CoastalSprite

An old coworker is making me feel really appreciated  Tells me I live too far away, and she's telling me things she's only told her closest friends. And sending me hearts over messenger, and choosing to bring her dinner to her room so she could continue talking with me.

Makes me feel warm and fuzzy, like I might have a real friend in her. Probably not but I like to pretend.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I saw Stewie that makes me happier


----------



## halfly

I gots an A on my social quizzy .


----------



## apx24

Found out an exam I thought I had to revise for got cancelled 
Also, my local bakery here had my favourite sandwich on sale today


----------



## Barette

Stuffed my face at a froyo bar. My packages came. My computer is fixed.


----------



## tehuti88

Last night/early this morning I saw the little calico kitten dancing around on the sidewalk trying to entice the two little black kittens to play with her.


----------



## fallen18

Gizmo came home today  he's really excited about his new home ran around the backyard like crazy <3 he's so cute


----------



## Hello22

i was in a better place today (mentally), not comparing myself to others really works. if i just stop doing that, i would be much more content at going at my own pace. plus i got paid, which meant i did my food shopping.


----------



## cj66

that tightness i felt along the inside of my thighs this morning eventually subsided. staved off deep vein thrombosis for another day i guess


----------



## NeveS

Wrong place...


----------



## alte

I haven't taken any medications in 7 days today. It would be a miracle if I keep this up, especially since I have presentations to do and a big social event coming up in the next few weeks.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I saw Stewie , my friend Lisa called , i jumped rope/excercised for an hour,


----------



## CoastalSprite

I got 93% on a big test


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Will be going to the mall with a guy friend from the center I go to on Saturday. Nervous, I have never hung out with just a guy before. I wouldn't call it a date but of course I am over-thinking, wondering if a part of Sat. will make 'dating' seem obvious. I don't think I'm ready for that just yet. What will I do?? Probably will have nothing to worry about but I do wonder if he does see me in that way...

ahhhh! Gotta stop freaking out. Saturday will be a fun time.


----------



## Raphael200

I got toffees!


----------



## ChangelingGirl

Haven't been dissociating so far.


----------



## MoonForge

This probably sounds really small, but i played a different game on my wii today then i usually do, i decided to take a break from the other game, its one of those you have to play this every day games, if that makes sense? Either way for me that was pretty good for a change xD


----------



## apx24

Lecturer praised my French language skills today (though I;m not sure if he was joking or not)
Managed to sit through a 3 hour lecture without losing concentration


----------



## fallen18

My teacher acknowledged existence today. yay for not being invisible! That and today's Friday  the best day of the week.


----------



## msimone52

i held a conversation with someone


----------



## vanishingpt

Had a small "party"/get together at school with a bunch of friends, it was nice seeing everyone together all at once but man I'm exhausted.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

I've eaten two bananas and neither were bruised. Swag.


----------



## Hello22

Tried on a lovely (fake) leather jacket in Miss Selfridges this evening, and then i decided to order the same jacket online from the same company in the UK - works out €20 cheaper, yay. 

And i got a proper rain jacket last week - it is sooo warm

Also yesterday i went to a garage looking to get 4 new tyres (i've had the same tyres for the past 18 months and i've done alot of mileage, and driven on really bad roads and i've only got them pumped once), turns out i only needed one, the guys said that my tyres were perfect, and the one i changed wasn't too bad, but i got it changed anyway, only cost me 65 euro, considering i was expecting to spend 300 euro on tyres. 

It's nice to know that mechanics don't try to rip me off, considering i don't know much about my car, except for changing the oil.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made another $45 wrapping Christmas presents and cleaning my aunt's house. Made plans to have weenie roast with my aunt and uncle and my friends Lisa & Derek


----------



## tbyrfan

I made a chocolate mug cake today and it was delicious!


----------



## Reclus

A friend expressed admiration for me standing up to a drunken bully in front of a couple of dozen people and convincing him to back down and walk away.


----------



## Jllbtvs

A few weeks ago I began to notice I like this guy for a while I was to chicken sh!t to say hi to him but then one day it just finally busted out of my mouth lol and I was ecstatic being with this SAD that I actually said hi to a guy I am interested in and I kept on saying hi then I recently finally go to the courage to introduce myself...that was awkward haha  I am really proud of myself I NEVER do this!!  YAY ME!!


----------



## gilt

They gave out huge Thanksgiving turkeys to everyone at work.


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

Today i was able to sleep threw the whole night!! Yay!!..... I have trouble sleeping

Oooh!! and nothing embaressing has happend to me this week !!!! sooo....Yay!!


----------



## apx24

gilt said:


> They gave out huge Thanksgiving turkeys to everyone at work.


Seriously? For free?! Oh man why can we not have Thanksgiving in Europe!


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous

I went for a walk


----------



## apx24

had a very interesting day today, starting off with a meeting and ending in a large political protest with thousands of people


----------



## godhelpme2

I had my first day of work today, and for the most part i think i did a great job  i was a little awkward during silent moments with my coworkers and also introductions (i'm terrible at those) but i learned a lot today. c:


----------



## Sleeper92

i woke up alive


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

I slept for 8 hours today! Finally.


----------



## tehuti88

All day one of the little black kitties was unaccounted for, and the other black kitten and the calico were making themselves scarce  but all three of the kitties have just shown up! *relieved*


----------



## minnimocha

I got a new chest of drawers to organise some clothes into.

Boring I know but my room is looking awesome now :boogie


----------



## vanishingpt

Talked to my best friend again, felt like the good old days.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Hung out at the mall with guy friend today. Went well and wasn't awkward. He bought me candy from See's Candy and a cupcake and food at the food court.  Had a very nice day indeed.


----------



## minnimocha

I made some super yummy marinated tofu and I was loving it


----------



## Bryan108

More motivated than ever to start working out to get fit and gain muscle


----------



## heyJude

My crush from work came up to me and asked me out.  we'll see how this goes...


----------



## Bryan108

heyJude said:


> My crush from work came up to me and asked me out.  we'll see how this goes...


Hey thats great hope it works out!


----------



## heyJude

Bryan108 said:


> Hey thats great hope it works out!


Thanks, Bryan.


----------



## godhelpme2

I got new and improved furniture and redecorated my room today. c:


----------



## apx24

Had a nice omelette for lunch today, and had a nice lie in because my lecture this morning was cancelled


----------



## Bryan108

my thingie I ordered on Amazon arrived today!


----------



## Barette

I saw that little homeless kitty again, and I started petting him. And he was still so skinny! So I went out and bought cat treats, and when I got back he was till out there. He was STARVING. He went nuts when I started pouring out the bag. I poured out the entire thing and he got so excited, I left him there to eat. He's a happy cat now! I'm gonna worry about him though, I might start buying cat treats and taking nightly walks, lol.

I think a lot of people feed him, because he is just so sweet and gets so excited when he sees people. So I'm glad to be one of those people!


----------



## tehuti88

Barette said:


> I saw that little homeless kitty again, and I started petting him. And he was still so skinny! So I went out and bought cat treats, and when I got back he was till out there. He was STARVING. He went nuts when I started pouring out the bag. I poured out the entire thing and he got so excited, I left him there to eat. He's a happy cat now! I'm gonna worry about him though, I might start buying cat treats and taking nightly walks, lol.
> 
> I think a lot of people feed him, because he is just so sweet and gets so excited when he sees people. So I'm glad to be one of those people!


This is so sweet! :mushy


----------



## CoastalSprite

I saw my 18yo cousin today at the college.. He stuck to me like glue when he spot me, even abandoning his spot in the Timmies line. Haha aw, family..


----------



## Barette

tehuti88 said:


> This is so sweet! :mushy


He's a huge sweetheart! The only trouble is it's hard leaving him! I'm gonna start going for nightly walks with cat treats, not even kidding XD I'm tempted to get a crate and drive home with him at the end of the year! Not even kidding!


----------



## catcharay

Talked to my love for a very long time...<3


----------



## ChrissyQ

I excercised for 2 hrs. I made a new resume gonna look for a lil job. My aunt and uncle invited me over for dinner and play game with their buddy i beat my uncle twice at aggravation game it was funny. I socially interacted with Stewie  I made plans for December 2nd to have weenie roast at my uncle's million dollar property with my aunt, uncle their buddy Mark and my friends Lisa and Derek


----------



## rawrguy

Went to a "depressed anonymous" meeting. It was really interesting...


----------



## kilgoretrout

I think I did well on my exam. If not, I will post how much I hate myself in the "What's Bothering You…" thread tomorrow.


----------



## Melinda

Got a call from friends saying they can come over and visit for Thanksgiving after all. (They have to work until the evening, but we can have a late dinner) Not sure how it'll go but it'll be a damn sight better than being at home alone.


----------



## Freiheit

I got out of class an hour early.


----------



## apx24

Finally got a dreaded presentation over with today
Also, my cousin got his first job today! I'm so happy for him!


----------



## tbyrfan

Went driving around CT and listening to the radio for a while today to have some alone time. I needed that.


----------



## Bryan108

Happy Thanksgiving SAS!!


----------



## tehuti88

Nice and balmy today. My dad said that last night one of the kittens was trying to play and chum around with a large opossum that was just trying to eat! :eek Wish I could have seen that. "ZOMG, you are one GIGANTIC mouse!!" :lol


----------



## apx24

Today was relatively anxiety free


----------



## Twelve Keyz

97 on anatomy exam :yes


----------



## PrettyVacant

I made it through Thanksgiving without a panic attack. I felt very anxious at one point because there were so many people in such a small space. But I walked around the block, got some fresh air, and was able to make it through the rest of the dinner.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I acted pretty crazy today and I surprised myself. I was hanging out with my sister's friends and we decided to go on an immature adventure. I threw a tennis ball through the door of CVS and knocked over a display and we all ran away laughing.


----------



## noyadefleur

I did 40 pages of reading for class, took notes on a video for class, completed an assignment, wrote up my essay outline and chose the books I'm planning to cite, worked out, and made myself dinner today! Also looks like I'm going to be able to get to bed early tonight and get some decent rest. All in all, very productive.


----------



## Haruhi

was standing in line at grocery shop with only 1 item and the person ahead of me told me to take his spot =)


----------



## fauzdar65

i heard two girls whispering "omg.. he's so cute"...while staring at me..:boogie


----------



## apx24

Finally deactivated my facebook


----------



## Brasilia

I made a friend at uni today.

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

I had a talk about my future today and when I arrived at the place it was basically deserted. I was guided upstairs and everything went well. When I was set to leave, I opened up the ground floor door to the main entrance and there where about fifteen people looking directly at me. I was all :um, but I remembered a body language tidbit and basically walked through the crowd with unrivaled confidence. Felt good. Normally I would have just blushed and looked at the floor.


----------



## ratbag

Gave my cat a much needed bath. Her last remaining fleas were just starting to rebuild their society.


----------



## huh

Made some really good progress on some code I've been meaning to work on lately. Going to go out and grab something to eat now.


----------



## godhelpme2

went black friday shopping at 12 am till 3am, then again at 3 pm xD


----------



## Bryan108

I was jogging on beach with my dog and spotted someone drop their iphone and not notice and saved the day by giving it back to them!


----------



## PapaJohn

I found Halloween 3 for 5 bucks. Yeah.


----------



## Rossy

A lot of girls having a good look at me and smiling which must be a good sign.


----------



## godhelpme2

i'm actually excited to go to work for once and after some funsies


----------



## apx24

Found a beautiful old church 5 minutes away from my apartment (not religious, but I love old European churches)


----------



## millyxox

Today I realized that change comes from within. I have the choice to either want things to get better or stay stuck in this rut, whining and complaining. I realized that I am responsible for my life, no one will rescue me from myself. Growing up is bittersweet but necessary.


----------



## foe

I'm feeling a bit more motivated.


----------



## Bryan108

My stomach ache has gone away


----------



## Raphael200

Someone gave me an online hug ((())))


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt and uncle invited me over for dinner and a movie i walked an hour there


----------



## apx24

millyxox said:


> Today I realized that change comes from within. I have the choice to either want things to get better or stay stuck in this rut, whining and complaining. I realized that I am responsible for my life, no one will rescue me from myself. Growing up is bittersweet but necessary.


Yeah I've realised that too, the depressing thing is, I'm still not motivated to change :stu


----------



## spades07

As is early today:
Saw a fantastic edition of Merlin yesterday. 
Got couple of good photos, photo locations.


----------



## Buerhle

Got a nice email.


----------



## fallen18

I did something productive today \(^_^)/ cleaned the house to Christmas music. Not exactly fun but it makes me feel good :yes


----------



## UnbearablyShy

I went on a date  and it wasn't to awkward


----------



## tehuti88

My new AC power adaptor arrived today so I can finally recharge my battery and use my laptop again! 

Also, I got new books and CDs on Friday, but the power went out before I could post that here..._The Call Of Lovecraft_ ed. by Norris, _Burning Your Boats: The Collected Short Stories_ by Angela Carter, _Windeye_ by Brian Evenson, and _At Fear's Altar_ by Richard Gavin; and _Trailerhead: Triumph_ by Immediate, and _Ante Diem_ by Marcello De Francisci (trailer music!).


----------



## fallen18

I had a lot or fun at school today  idek it was just one of those happy days


----------



## arnie




----------



## tbyrfan

arnie said:


>


----------



## Marleywhite

I got an A in my math exam and now I am being paid to tutor math to some little girl


----------



## typemismatch

I put my socks on the wrong foot, and I just thought **** it - I'm going out like this and I don't care what people think.


----------



## FlowerChild13

I went shopping by myself for a couple hours today, and felt little anxiety. I'm proud of myself!


----------



## sansd

People talked to me (someone from my class for quite a while when he saw me sitting around afterward, and my instructor for longer than I expected after I asked a question).


----------



## cmed

I signed in today and had a notification. I was all like NICE.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Cut my own hair and it didn't turn out completely terrible, just somewhat terrible! Saved $50!


----------



## cuppy

I bought a teapot and a glass teacup. I made jasmine tea ^_^


----------



## mattigummi

I think I made a new friend today


----------



## Raphael200

I made a friend.


----------



## mattigummi

General the Panda said:


> I made a friend.


High five!


----------



## fallen18

First period of the day I jumped into a converstaion with 3 girls in front of me and found them to be really nice.  woo go me stepping out of my shell :boogie


----------



## litare

walked dogs


----------



## J C

My mother smiled. I don't know, seems trivial as I type it, but it made me feel good to see.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went out with my Photography Tharapy Group today we went to a nature place/waterfall,


----------



## WhoDey85

Two Chinese restaurants in a food court were fighting over me. I got a quite a few free samples out of the deal.


----------



## LearningToFly

WhoDey85 said:


> Two Chinese restaurants in a food court were fighting over me. I got a quite a few free samples out of the deal.


that's awesome


----------



## fallen18

job interview this week  I'm excited :clap


----------



## tronjheim

I finished stretching and priming some of my 2x2 canvases. Now, I just have to find the motivation to start painting.


----------



## Canucklehead

Woke up in a fantastic mood


----------



## MoonForge

I had a lot of good chats today, the weather was nice and bright outside during my walk along the river, my back and shoulders hurt less then usual, i had a good dinner, exercises went well, i finished a drawing, and later this evening i'll be playing Terraria with a friend, and i can just keep going, i'm sorry i find lots of things good these days xD Not that i only have good days ofcourse, that would be disturbing, for me atleast  One more thing, i feel pretty good which is also good ;o


----------



## aloneprotectsme

I touched the basketball four times during PE class today.


----------



## Cam1

Class canceled, and I made it home without getting mad at any truckers who drive 15 miles under the speed limit on the back roads where people normally go 15 over >.>


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I've been in the office alone all day, browsing the internet.


----------



## Rossy

A few girls having a good look at me but in a good way.


----------



## Otherside

I have finally finished that history coursework!! =D


----------



## Andres124

can't really think of anything other than just finishing my homework


----------



## msimone52

i hung out with two girls at lunch


----------



## vanishingpt

I finally finished my damn paper! Month worth of research... only a few days to condense it all. Just glad it's over and done with.

Now moving onto to the next big stress inducer... yay. LOL.


----------



## Haruhi

won $12 from $2 scratchcard =)


----------



## tehuti88

The mailman stopped by for an afternoon package delivery while I was out feeding the birds, greeted me and announced the package and wished me a nice day, I greeted him back and thanked him.


----------



## fallen18

I spoke to a lot of people today.  I miss interacting with everyone and being able to start nice conversations that leave me happy. I feel like I'm slowly coming back to how I used to be when I was really young, more talkative. It's a possibility or maybe today was just a good day for me. Either way it was a nice change of pace.


----------



## 0589471

Could say I wasted the day not doing much, but when you're spending time with someone you care about, it's definitely worth it  (Not a waste at all actually)


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Oh dear god the guy I've met at my help center some months ago just told me he likes me in 'more than friends' kinda way! OMG what do I do with this info?! I've never been close to having someone tell me this. I don't want to rush into things but saying no could be a big mistake too. This may be my calling- the start to something I could only imagine. I know I'm over-thinking but I really need to think of things now. He said it's fine for me to take time with my thoughts but I feel I need an answer soon.

Wow... who would have ever thought... me? This is insane.


----------



## godhelpme2

i dont even have a hangover >=D 
Round #2 tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhoDey85

I talked with some parents at my nephew's basketball game.


----------



## tehuti88

Nice lunch at Big Boy, then grocery shopping at Wal-Mart, it was incredibly busy but everybody we ran into was nice. And put money in two Salvation Army kettles. I love putting money in the kettles, the bell ringers are always so friendly. :mushy

And the moochy mallards were wandering slowly around the parking lot at Glen's again. :lol


----------



## Raphael200

My frustration left me,and was replaced by confidence.


----------



## Milco

Spent yet another day talking to this girl I'm crazy about and it puts me in the best mood ever!


----------



## Thinkerbell

I dumped my fake friends and I don't miss em. Ironically one frend txted me that she misses me... I just ignored her. :b In the words of Taylor Swift, we are never ever ever getting back to being friends haha. She wasnt too bad but I wanted to stop wasting energy on fakeness.


----------



## cmed

Oh yeah Netflix added season 7 of How I Met Your Mother! I know what I'll be doing for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## apx24

Havent touched fizzy drinks in over a week! I used to drink them everyday but I have stopped completely!


----------



## Melinda

I've had a pretty all right weekend. Saturday I was hanging out with one of my best friends and his roommate and I laughed so hard I nearly passed out.

Yesterday I was invited to meet up with a college buddy of mine and her partner. Was a little awkward (and scary as HELL driving there, she lives out in the boonies) but fun overall. 

It's really odd -- Almost like I have a social life now. When did this happen?:um


----------



## podood

I scored a few goals in my football (soccer) game today..made my weekend


----------



## tbyrfan

tried an aero mint chocolate bar today..._where have you been all my life?_


----------



## tehuti88

My kitty met the two little half-feral black kittens face to face! And he didn't bite their faces off! :eek

It was so cute, I'd spotted one in the garage earlier as he was trying to wander in so I shooed him out, then I filled the bird feeder, then when I came back he was just entering the garage and the two little kittens were RIGHT IN FRONT OF HIM. :eek I yelled for him to get away from them but they all ignored me. He was a bit poofed up and crouching, and the runty kitten arched its back a bit, but then they just stood and stared, inches away from each other, sniffing a bit. The bigger fluffier kitten retreated to the back of the garage while Coz and the runt stared at each other. They even looked at me for a bit--Coz too--as if wondering what I was doing standing there with my bird food scoop like a statue. Then Coz sat and stared at the kitten as casual as can be as it retreated a bit and sat and watched him back. They did this for a few minutes, then Coz watched the runt stroll across to the other side of the garage. Then a car went by and startled the Little Guy so he turned and came back to the porch.

A. Ma. Zing. :shock He's not as cat hating as I thought!


----------



## ratbag

I cuddled a giant cat and went on a pretty walking trail.


----------



## vanishingpt

- doublepost LOL-


----------



## vanishingpt

Caught up with my cousins, had a good time eating brunch with them... downside is that I stuffed myself silly and think I ate enough to last me three days LOL.

It's fun throwing witty one liners back at people you've grown up with. I always like going back to the roots of my childhood and seeing how we all grew up together, but grew apart in different ways. Spending time with them makes me realize how nice it is to connect back to the past...


----------



## Raphael200

The dog left my dad a present on his bed.It was good to me.


----------



## Cam1

After two days of rain and snow I wake up to 55 degree weather  

I'm thinking homework on the ocean front if it's not too windy.


----------



## tehuti88

Cam1 said:


> After two days of rain and snow I wake up to 55 degree weather
> 
> I'm thinking homework on the ocean front if it's not too windy.


It's not too bad here today either.


----------



## millyxox

My neighbor sold me chocolate WIN!!! Unless...That cute little 14 year old is trying to poison me...hmm..


----------



## tehuti88

Earlier I snagged my kitty as he was sneaking across my bed and gave him a big huge cuddle with snuggles and kisses while he purred and purred. :mushy


----------



## trivialmind

I realize today the power of comedy and I shouldn't be too serious.
Things can be too difficult at the moment but I will need to know there should be option, so that's what good.
Even if people around me is killing me, I know I should just stand up for myself because no one else is willing to help me so heck I will help myself thank you very much.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I was feeling really crappy this morning, and while walking down the steps at the Skytrain station I felt a pat on my arm. It was a guy from high school and work, who I hadn't seen since summer  His smile made my day. I feel like people should be disdainful of me, or pretend they don't know me for fear of embarrassment. I appreciated the acknowledgement, and from someone I don't know well.


----------



## Thinkerbell

It was the laaast dayyy everrrrrr! 
(^to the tune of Spongebob's Best Day Ever)
Last day of my least favorite part of my least favorite class: discussion group. So glad it's over. Oh and my all nighter was worth it because I finished my essay, and it was actually interesting.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I got a free mini candy cane with my $20 Bath & Body Works purchase.

Yay.

(christmas gifts are so expensive -_-)


----------



## vanishingpt

Got a project finished.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I've earned money doing almost nothing, cool day


----------



## tehuti88

Made an important phone call and didn't feel like a total moron afterward, for once. :eek

Also, the two little half-feral kittens rolled and flopped around all over the ground for my cat to watch, though he then ran after them and (inadvertently?) scared them back into the garage. He seemed flustered. :?


----------



## cafune

Sorted out some outstanding problems. Felt relieved, hopeful, and immensely proud of myself. Sat alone at the waterfront. Absorbed the environment. It was relaxing.

Had a few pleasant conversations. One with the lunch lady, who has grown on me; I've decided I like her. One with an academic advisor, who was kind, patient, and friendly. And another with a helpful stranger. It was a good day.


----------



## halfly

Finally done writing up that essay I've been working on the last few days!! Just need some touch ups and the annotated bibliography and I'm finished with my social class :heart:heart:heart :yay:boogie


----------



## Hello22

i picked up my phone that i broke 5 months ago, only got around to fixing it now. I wasn't gonna fix it but it was a samsung galxay s2 and cost me a bomb last year. It looks better than ever, new screen!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Got 100% on our crappy group presentation last week :b 

And calculated that I only need ~20% minimum on my exams to pass my courses. Yay, pressure off


----------



## Raphael200

I diagnosed meinself,with Williams Syndrome


----------



## DontDoSadness

One of my favorite broadway/regular actors from my favorite broadway show tweeted me back on twitter after I asked if he was ever going to! I can die happy now!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to see a movie with my aunt, uncle and my uncle's buddy we had popcorn


----------



## cafune

Exam deferral request: Approved. Mixed feelings, but ultimately positive. In retrospect, I don't see how they could have denied it, anyway.


----------



## millyxox

Got accepted into my school of choice!!! YES!!!!


----------



## CrimsonRaven

I was walking to class and a girl stopped me to tell me my hair color was nice. She wanted to know if it was my natural color and when I said no she said it looked really natural. Then she told me good luck on my final. Day made lol


----------



## Josh2323

Just got back from seeing my p.o. for the last time this morning..this completes my 2 yr probation sentence :boogie


----------



## tehuti88

The two feral kittens again rolled around and around for my cat to see...he got close enough to sniff at the runty one, though when the bigger (more timid) one got a bit close he hissed a little. Overall though it went rather well.

When I first entered the garage they were both snuggled in a little bucket atop the workbench...the runty one was SUCKLING at the bigger one's shoulder! :eek


----------



## DontDoSadness

My poster board presentation went really well and I was lucky to go too late for questions.


----------



## Cam1

Woke up early and was in the library/computer lab from 9 AM til almost 5 PM. Got an 8 page research paper done, a 3 page paper done, an algebra take home test, 3 math assignments, and studied some anatomy.

Feels great to have a productive day like this, I've been slacking off a bit.


----------



## Cam1

DontDoSadness said:


> My poster board presentation went really well and I was lucky to go too late for questions.


Very nice! :boogie :boogie


----------



## tehuti88

They just showed the "More Cowbell!" skit for like the zillionth time but for some reason I never get tired of that stupid thing. :lol

"I got a fever...and the only prescription...is more cowbell!" :teeth


----------



## Cam1

millyxox said:


> Got accepted into my school of choice!!! YES!!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Donness

My ex girlfriend who swore to herself that she would never talk to me ever again called me up telling me she had a letter at her house for me. We ended up talking for quite a while. It was nice to hear her voice and know she is doing ok.


----------



## Rossy

First time on my exercise bike tonight and I did 10k in just over 30 mins which will get much better.


----------



## tehuti88

Last night I opened the porch door to put out food, there was a commotion, a big possum came rushing up the sidewalk, I exclaimed, "Hello, possum!" then the big possum turned and went rushing off down the sidewalk, and I exclaimed, "Goodbye, possum!" :lol

Today also my kitty saw both the little back kittens as well as the little calico creeping around in the garage; he hissed a bit a few times, but other than that all went relatively well. I wish they'd make up their minds whether they like each other or not! :?


----------



## fallen18

Pancakes for Parkinson's today so I spent majority of the day eating pancakes, chilling with the volunteers plus my old good friends whilst roaming the school. It was a overall a very nice day  *jinx knock on wood* now I'm going to go watch a good movie and relax with some hot chocolate for a bit.


----------



## lucyinthesky

I really enjoyed my literature seminar this morning; EMDR therapy has made it so much easier to concentrate and think clearly.


----------



## Aetuip

I skipped class today feeling guilty-free (a really annoying, uninteresting class) x)


----------



## Hello22

Going to meet a few (ex) SAS members on saturday. Getting a bus to N. Ireland, as i don't feel comfortable driving up North on my own, for reasons i won't elaborate on here!


----------



## catcharay

There were volumes full of people at the shops today, but that did not deter me from getting a hair cut and shopping at 'cool' stores. Proproponil definitely had a positive affect on me today.

Last night I had a really deep sleep too, so that helped with my energy levels.


----------



## dockst

Finished my 2nd week at my first job and got my first pay check ever.


----------



## fallen18

I just ran basically for an hour none stop around my block. I'm not really all that good at running but it helps if you blast your iPod and pretend there's a psycho serial killer chasing after you, you get home _way_ faster. Lol I have runners cough now but I feel really accomplished. Working out again feels great.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $90 cleaning my aunt's house and my aunt told me she is making a savings account with 
$30, 000 in it for me for after she dies (she's a millionaire)


----------



## John316C

fdfg


----------



## little miss me

*something good that happened today*

Something good that happened to me today was that I found this site.... I think that might be a good thing.


----------



## hestadamon

feel a bit better at this moment about the afflicted past. happy to find this website


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to my Aunt's today.. I had fun.. I saw her 3 dogs they were being hilarious and we made lots of gingerbread cookies, Santas, ginger bears, trees, stars, snowman shaped brushed with icing sugar.. gonna give them away for xmas presents!


----------



## Barette

Only 2 days till my mom gets here, and 3 days till I get the **** out of North Carolina!


----------



## Milco

Had a really great talk with someone I care about very much and it made me sooo happy 
Also been working far too much on a birthday present for them, which I think is starting to get a little creepy though I hope they'll still like it :b


----------



## Cam1

E-mailed a therapist about a CBT group! First sign of one forming I've seen in Maine. Starts 1/26/13... actually pretty excited.


----------



## probably offline

I got a lot of **** done today. Feels good man.


----------



## tehuti88

Package from Amazon! :yay Haven't opened it yet but it should have a few new games in it!

Hope they don't crash my computer. :?


----------



## kilgoretrout

Ate a bagel.


----------



## tehuti88

kilgoretrout said:


> Ate a bagel.


I saw your post in the other thread where you mentioned you were currently eating said bagel. :teeth


----------



## kilgoretrout

tehuti88 said:


> I saw your post in the other thread where you mentioned you were currently eating said bagel. :teeth




It was delicious! Highlight of my day!

&#8230; or week.


----------



## Cam1

Had a normal conversation with my boss today after work, didn't even feel that anxious... went on for a good 5-10 minutes, felt great afterwards


----------



## Temujin

She likes me back!


----------



## Andrea91

I ate a lot (and I'm actually still eating xD)


----------



## fallen18

I finished my papers  and I actually enjoyed writing them.


----------



## Cam1

Applied to a couple schools in NY.... been putting this off for a while now, not sure why :stu

Feels good to have it done, I tend to put things off til it's too late for some reason.


----------



## godhelpme2

i pierced my own nose :3 (and i BARELY cried! :O lol)


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Temujin said:


> She likes me back!


thats ****in awsome bro... i hope to be able to say the same at some point (sooner rather than later)


----------



## Raphael200

Someone of royal blood,told me I am her best friend.


----------



## Cam1

Actually got out of bed at 6 AM! Study time >.>


----------



## probably offline

(This is uninteresting for others, but a small achievement and positive news in my world)

I bought a gym card a few months ago. I started going training, but then I let the anxiety about training among others take over. When I looked at the card a few days ago, I realized that it expires at the end of this month(it's a card you can use a certain amount of times and I didn't realize that it would expire so soon _anyway_). I called them the other day, explaining the situation and asking if there is any way to extend the expiration date, and the receptionist told me to write an e-mail so her boss could make the decision.

I got the e-mail response today saying that they could help me and that I can come over tomorrow


----------



## Temujin

illmatic1 said:


> thats ****in awsome bro... i hope to be able to say the same at some point (sooner rather than later)


Thanks, I encourage you to go for it too, even in the the intermin period awaiting her response, I felt better just for having the courage to say it, and be open about my feelings, to take a risk.


----------



## B l o s s o m

I laughed... like... a lot! feels good to laugh.


----------



## tehuti88

Got a card from my friend. 

(Haven't opened it yet though! ops )


----------



## Brasilia

I didn't panic! :boogie 

1 day to go until submission :boogie x 2


----------



## Donness

My therapist said not all of my problems are due to my SA, but a learned behavior from someone in my past. I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## tehuti88

Won a couple of items on eBay.


----------



## Thinkerbell

I haven't been this broke in years. I have less than $4. I decided to buy a loaf of bread so I cam eat sandwiches for a while. I became broke at the best possible time: finals week. The school clubs are always giving out free food and snacks. I got a lot of food tonight, I was so happy and thankful.  

Plus I remembered I have a bluray and DVD I can sell! I thought I had run out of stuff to sell. Yay! :yay


----------



## John316C

bought an mp3 and its got double the gigs


----------



## Cam1

Owned my Statistics final.


----------



## LeftyFretz

Finally found a dentist in my area that takes my health insurance. Got a bad cavity I forgot about and it's being a pain in the rump. Gotta wait until monday, which sucks.


----------



## Chieve

got a 98 on my term paper, 80 on philosophy paper...well this was yesterday

after completing my astronomy lab and planetarium exam, i walked passed my teacher and he motioned me to come to him, and he told me that i did well on my lab exam with a smile.

then, after class, i was walking past some kid in my astronomy class, and said "hi" to him

been a good day


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got alot of good food today free from the food bank!


----------



## Owl-99

I donated to Wikipedia


----------



## tehuti88

Wow, my books from eBay arrived fast!  But the seller seems to have included a book I didn't order; I think I should have to e-mail him to ask if he wants it back. I'd hate it if somebody else had ordered that book and he sent it to me by mistake. :?


----------



## DontDoSadness

Dita said:


> I got asked on a date :O


omg You go girl! :yay


----------



## DontDoSadness

I took my mom out to lunch for her birthday and drove her and paid for everything like a regular person without severe GAD and SAD. That would have made my day really nice if it weren't for my dad acting mean about the fact I acted INDEPENDENT and triggering my self injury. Another good thing that happened today is that I finished my biopsychology test unlike the first time and I actually think did well on it!!!! My C minus may be upgraded to a C plus or better a B!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to my Photography Therapy group and we made plans for next week to all go to restaurant instead of the usual Christmas potluck


----------



## hypestyle

my final class of college was tonight, and I did very well in my final presentation. Graduation on saturday!


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Got a coworker's number. She said my method of getting it was "really smooth." 

We were fixing up the shelves and on the aisle that had a couple toys and games and she showed me a deck of playing cards with a close up shot of a dog. She said, "Aww, will you get this for me?" I replied, "Trade you your number for it."

She wasn't serious about the cards either but I still got the number. :wink


----------



## probably offline

An electrician just fixed my broken switch and some other stuff so I don't have to live in darkness anymore. On top of that he was really cute and nice ^^;


----------



## DontDoSadness

DontDoSadness said:


> Another good thing that happened today is that I finished my biopsychology test unlike the first time and I actually think did well on it!!!! My C minus may be upgraded to a C plus or better a B!


I made a 94 on my final exam! Yay! Much prettier compared to the F I got on the midterm. I shouldn't be failing! Whew! What a relief .


----------



## tehuti88

Both of the little feral kittens touched noses with and rolled around for my kitty, though he seems perpetually flustered and unsure what to do about them.


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Hobgoblin! An Aldi opened nearby and they sell Hobgoblin! Decent ale is like golddust here and I find it in Aldi of all places \o/


----------



## vanishingpt

Went to see my family doctor that I haven't seen in so long! It was nice seeing him again, had some good conversations with him and was glad to see him very happy


----------



## Hello22

Today is the 6th day i haven't smoked, and i haven't craved one since my accident. I don't want to dump the packet of cigarettes just in case i get distressed over it, since i cannot drive to buy another packet anyway, but i am proud that i am taking my injury seriously by not smoking, which will decrease recovery time (or so i am told).

And i'm going to do some christmas shopping online.


----------



## sophiawhite

_As I sit here watching the beautiful sun come up after two dreary days of rain, wonder and gratitude for all that life has to offer me increases. I am truly filled with awe and joy.

It is sometimes challenging to start our day in gratitude when so many challenges are around us. As I read my morning meditation, it is revealed to me that any good fortune I desire begins with me. I should not expect miracles. There is no tooth fairy. My prosperity needs to be a process and it is not magic.

Believe it or not, this is not bad news. It is good news because it gives me the power to direct the process in my own life. In a book I am reading by Eric Butterworth, he insists we get over the idea of expecting a miracle. He goes on to say, "Your fortune is not influenced by caprice; it is determined by the shape of your consciousness." If we believe good luck is the key to prosperity, then we believe bad luck can obstruct it. What a helpless perspective!

The basic idea is that as we change our consciousness, we change our experience. I believe we are living magnets, meaning that our consciousness is constantly attracting the things, people and circumstances drawing into our lives.

You may reason, "I cannot be responsible for the state of the economy!" Not you alone, but economists observe that business conditions, stock market, etc. tend to reflect the level of people's confidence. If this is true collectively, then it is true individually. The state of your personal economy is a reflection of your consciousness. I love the quote from Walt Whitman, "I ask not good fortune, I myself am good fortune!"_


----------



## Insanityonthego

I simply dgaf anymore. : )


----------



## Shrimpy

Dita said:


> I got asked on a date :O


Go you!!

One of my housemates who I've been avoiding stopped to talk to me. It was nice


----------



## Hello22

Did most of my christmas shopping online today - and i am happy with the presents i chose for people. 

I am coming to terms with my stupidity and i am taking responsibility. I am so positive about healing quicker than the doctors say (they say 8 weeks, i think it will take me 4), that i'm starting to do the whole 'law of attraction' that i read in The Secret.

And i will never take anything for granted again, i am feeling truly blessed that i will eventually be able to walk again.


----------



## Cam1

hypestyle said:


> my final class of college was tonight, and I did very well in my final presentation. Graduation on saturday!


Con_grad_uations!!!


----------



## Cam1

I got my acceptance letter from Umass Amherst today, wasn't exactly expecting to get in because of how bad I did during high school. Was a nice surprise! Probably not going there, but maybe


----------



## tehuti88

The little feral kitties rolled and rolled around for my big kitty; I swear they wanted to rub against him, but he seems to have no idea what to think of them. I have to wonder if he suspects us of importing these small cats and deliberately placing them in the garage in an effort to replace him. He's so insecure that way.

He sometimes practically breaks down my door early in the morning just so he can get in my window and watch for them passing by up the driveway on their way to wait for a chicken handout from my dad. The little one (which, oddly, is the bolder of the two) will let out this shrill "MEEEEEEEEE!!" when my dad appears. You wouldn't think such a big noise could come from such a small cat. Spoiled little poops.

Plus I still occasionally see a damp spot on the bigger one's shoulder where the little one sucks on it. Weird little vampire kitten. :sus


----------



## DontDoSadness

I made a 100% on my project that I was worried about since the first day of class that involved me having to conduct an interview with a professional at an organization in person and creating a posterboard presentation for the class. I can't believe I got a 100! I have a B now but the final test I took today will probably kill that  lol .


----------



## arnie

Ate a whole pizza, took a nap.

Yay, free time. :yay


----------



## yna

8+ hours of sleep last night. Finally.


----------



## tronjheim

Watched a movie with my family this evening.


----------



## Christian S

Just saw this:










And it made me smile.


----------



## ericj

Pulled a 25.3 on the track during an epic battle where I held on to first for much of the 5-minute A-Main. My opponent was an excellent driver with twice the motor (and could pull laps about 1 second faster, which is close enough for a battle), but he wouldn't hit me or make a dirty pass, so I was holding a tight line and closing the door when he tried. Excellent drivers that were watching said I was driving great and that it was fun to watch. 

My first time beating my friend in an equal race in 4wd buggy, too.


----------



## probably offline

I had a power outage for a few hours and it just ended! I sat around in the dark with a candle, cuddling with my cat. I'm rolling around in the glory of electricity right now. I love you.


----------



## tehuti88

Went to Petoskey yesterday with my mother to shop. New books! :boogie

_The White Forest_ by Adam McOmber
_Smithsonian Rock & Gem: The Definitive Guide To Rocks, Minerals, Gems, & Fossils_ by Ronald Louis Bonewitz
_Lawless Mackinac_ by Jennifer S. McGraw
_Dream Dictionary For Dummies_ by Penney Peirce
_I Could Pee On This & Other Poems By Cats_ by Francesco Marciuliano (overpriced, but I've seen it online and couldn't resist :teeth )

Plus I found a bunch of new computer games at the Petoskey Wal-Mart, including a couple from my wishlist, and a couple I'd never heard of yet. And my mother paid for all this for Christmas. :yay


----------



## failed101

Make a couple of people smile today AND talked with a new friend  *Online*


----------



## herk

Went to the movies today and didn't feel as anxious as usual. And the movie was The Hobbit, so that was awesome as well.


----------



## Brasilia

I picked up an ol' lady's bus pass and handed it to her.


----------



## vanishingpt

Had part 1 of my best friend's birthday today. It was fun catching up with her after a hectic semester at school. Now I can't wait for tomorrow but gosh I'm gonna be exhausted and I've still got a bunch of work to finish up.


----------



## tehuti88

The runtier of the two feral kittens touched noses with my Little Guy, and I'm just about sure it was about to rub against him, but he hissed in its face so it backed off. :?

Also, yesterday when we returned home we came upon all three of the kittens, the two black ones and the little calico who hangs out with them sometimes, wedged together in the box we set in the garage to replace the tiny bucket they'd been rooming in...so cute. :lol


----------



## StrangePeaches

had oral sex


----------



## enfield

my brother built a warm fire. i dozed in front of it.


----------



## Lasair

woke early this morning


----------



## tehuti88

Both feral kitties touched noses with my Little Guy, though he hissed again at them to back them off! They rolled all over and flopped around, I wonder what it'll take to convince him they actually like him...? Dad says they can worship him like he's their queen. :lol

I also saw a cute little opossum last night. :mushy


----------



## tbyrfan

In the past 24 hours, I booked a flight to Chicago. :boogie


----------



## Cam1

Well, I have been set-up for a date. I really want to go on it but am all ready feeling anxious as hell. I really hope I don't back out at the last minute, still 5 days to go. All ready been planning what I can say, since unfortunately conversation doesn't flow smoothly with me.


----------



## PurrPanther

Today, I had a blast writing my english exam. (I know it's lame but I'm kind of a nerd)


----------



## tbyrfan

Cam1 said:


> Well, I have been set-up for a date. I really want to go on it but am all ready feeling anxious as hell. I really hope I don't back out at the last minute, still 5 days to go. All ready been planning what I can say, since unfortunately conversation doesn't flow smoothly with me.


Best of luck!! :yes


----------



## Donness

Cam1 said:


> I got my acceptance letter from Umass Amherst today, wasn't exactly expecting to get in because of how bad I did during high school. Was a nice surprise! Probably not going there, but maybe


Congrats!:banana


----------



## tehuti88

FINALLY had the time to submit the next five finished parts of the 100 Themes Challenge to DeviantArt.  My Internet connection is so shoddy I usually can't be bothered. This has been hanging over my head for ages! (And I didn't have to break up the longish one into two parts, thank goodness.)


----------



## AussiePea

Completed my 7 hour drive with 4 minutes to spare. Timing king!


----------



## tehuti88

I just had a really good hard laugh. :lol I actually cried. I love when something is so funny I laugh until I cry, doesn't happen nearly often enough!


----------



## Cam1

tbyrfan said:


> Best of luck!! :yes





Donness said:


> Congrats!:banana


Thanks you guys


----------



## MrQuiet76

The scientific article I wrote has finally been published! No one would ever want to read it though so what does it really matter?


----------



## Cyrus

Spone to another guy and girl at the gym, made butternut squash bread at my cooking class, fun day


----------



## kilgoretrout

I actually woke up before 1 p.m. 

OMG!


----------



## tehuti88

MrQuiet76 said:


> The scientific article I wrote has finally been published!


Hey! Cool and congratulations! :clap


----------



## MrQuiet76

tehuti88 said:


> Hey! Cool and congratulations! :clap


Thanks a ton!!


----------



## creasy

I bought a HDTV, first one I've had. Mind=blown at how much better ps3 games look. I can actually read the text now.


----------



## tbyrfan

I recycled all of my papers and deleted all of my unnecessary files from this past semester. It's the best feeling in the world. I'm euphoric.


----------



## kilgoretrout

donedonedonedonedone


----------



## madein87

Two people commented I look much thinner


----------



## cmed

I quit. 

So long, suckville!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got Christmas Hamper (4 bags of food) from the food bank. I got cherries and smoked salmon and cookies and lots good stuff ! When i was there i saw and chatted with 4 ppl I know, when i go out often times i see ppl i know which is neat coz there's opportunity to connect with them


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## ybnormyl

I spent 5 hours on omegle. That site is evil but i can't stop using it.


----------



## ybnormyl

^
Just realized this thread is for good things. Oh well..


----------



## tehuti88

The Man-W***e showed up last night...when I first looked out I could barely recognize him, he looked so different, but when he started meowing and rubbing against and head-butting me I realized it could be no other. He's put on weight! And his fur is so shiny and thick! All summer he was just so manky looking that it's nice to see he's doing well. Can't help but think maybe he's got some other household treating him pretty nicely. :teeth


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I had a snow day so no school!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Anyanka

I managed to use the self-serve checkout... _successfully! :b_


----------



## ratbag

I finally finished my painting that will be a Christmas gift for my sister. Now I just have to finish my brother's gift.


----------



## JAkDy

This is what happens when you work for a company that gives casual shift work by bulk text message (with first reply winner!).

*Message comes "Sit XXX patient from 8-3 at hospital on saturday." (note saturday shifts get paid more)
*0.00001sec later I reply "Yes, J*** (my name)"
......waiting.
......waiting. (thoughts here "snap did I make it?")

*Message comes in "Thanks J***, so 8-3 tomorrow!"

*My reaction


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Getting into the Christmas spirit finally. Listening to a Christmas CD as I pack for Vegas, where I will be celebrating the holiday with my mommy!! Spent last night wrapping gifts and will do more shopping tonight. Then tomorrow will have a Christmas lunch at my help center.... hard not to feel excited! :high5


----------



## Hello22

Got stitches out today, not half as bad as i expected, doctor was happy with the surgery and the nurse said the scar is healing up really well. 

I got a new lighter cast for the next 4 weeks, which i was happy about.


----------



## tehuti88

Power's back on!


----------



## Northern Lights

Got a bottle of Champagne by mail today from a colleague of a branch office. "Thank you so much for last year's extraordinarily pleasant teamwork" he said. 

Nobody else received a bottle... so I feel special! :boogie


----------



## vanishingpt

Nearly 2 hours of watching Heroes. Oh. My Gosh. Falling in love with this show all over again. I miss Monday night TV. Season 1 was the absolute best, with the follow up of House right after!


----------



## Cam1

Chatted more than usual at work


----------



## kingklick

I have been able to go to shopping mall this Xmas n not be nervous around crowds. With no benzos or substance I am sober and it feels great. I didn't ever know about the crazy sales the expensive stores havebefore Xmas either bc I was too scared of crowds. But this year 40% off my brothers gift.


----------



## brandini734

We're all still alive


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got invited to my aunt and uncle's for dinner and to play game with my uncle's buddy. I won i got pumpkin pie and icecream and cherry pie


----------



## AussiePea

Hello22 said:


> Got stitches out today, not half as bad as i expected, doctor was happy with the surgery and the nurse said the scar is healing up really well.
> 
> I got a new lighter cast for the next 4 weeks, which i was happy about.


What on earth did you do to yourself!?

---

I did some work for a Formula 1 team which got recognised, feels good!


----------



## nb1991

I went to some stores for a little while.


----------



## tehuti88

Saw the Moochy Mallards in the Glen's parking lot, meandering in and out between the cars. :lol And had nice Down Home Eggs Benedict at Big Boy. And got NEW BOOTS that I hope will actually keep my feet dry!


----------



## cmed

I bought a new laptop today. I can browse SAS while watching TV in the livingroom. In other words: I can now do nothing while I'm doing nothing.


----------



## cafune

Hung out with two friends from high school at the museum. I don't remember the last time I felt that happy or laughed that hard. It was like a breath of fresh air after being locked up for _so long_. I'm exactly who I want to be with them; if only I could channel that version of myself more often.


----------



## theguru416

First off, this positive thread should be way higher on this list. I think looking back on positive things is more important then any medication or therapy. 

Anyhow... best part of my day, was paying tribute to my late dog. I know its kind of depressing but it was great to see everyone in my family say something about him before we dumped his ashes.


----------



## tbyrfan

I got all of my Christmas shopping done.


----------



## cafune

Happened yesterdayish but I survived going to my cousins' party. I was pretty much a mute and my palms were clammy/sweaty for the first few hours... Which is pretty sad, seeing as they're family but whatever; it's over. Oh, and they loved my nails. ^_^


----------



## CoastalSprite

While buying anti-wrinkle cream at the store, the cashier looked at me and asked why I was buying it. I feel old as hell so that was nice to hear.


----------



## Becca333

My friend bought me a gift of Ferraro Roche chocolates today, yum


----------



## Cam1

Joined this dating site called "shypassions.com". I only joined because there was a girl in my area who seemed to be in the same situation as me, and we had a lot of similar interests. Finally built up the courage to send an E-mail, now compulsively checking for responses


----------



## Insanityonthego

Thanks goodness I ain't pregnant woohoo!! I was gonna freaking shoot myself for real and kill that muthaf'er too. I ain't ready for no child. Girl please.


----------



## catcharay

My anxiety was very bad upon my arrival to the shops..people were just everywhere.

But then I went to the bathroom and did a breather to regain my composure, and it worked. My coping mechanism is so much better these days..*happy dance


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _The Dodecahedron, Or A Frame For Frames_ by Paul Glennon, and some walkthrough/strategy guides for the old computer games _Alone In The Dark_ and _Shadow Of The Comet_...never played the second, but lately I've been feeling nostalgic for the old games I played when younger, such as _Alone In The Dark_, _Castle Of The Winds I_ & _II_, _Ultima VI_, _Curse Of The Catacombs_, etc....I already got the guides for some of the _Ultima_ games long ago, so today I reminisced over _Alone In The Dark_ (the original, not the one related to the movie). God I miss those days, I wish they'd re-release some of these for new computers. :sigh

I also got some computer games from my friend.  Unfortunately though I'd gotten her a birthday gift (early December), I hadn't gotten her a Christmas one, so I feel like a louse  ...my mother just finished a lovely beaded necklace, though, and I'm thinking I'll send her that even though it'll be way late.


----------



## DizzyFrank

Made a gift to someone i wanted to for a long time but wouldn't because of anxiety.


----------



## Cam1

Went to my old church for the first time in about a year, talked to a lot of people I haven't seen in a while and did really well! I'm not religious at all, but might consider going some Sundays. The people are nice and easy to talk to.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I found a huge box of chocolates under the living room table :clap


----------



## fallen18

My parents did good  P!nk tickets!!! \(^_^)/ I'm so excited and I just can't hide it *runs around like a happy psycho* MERRY CHRISTMASSSSSS


----------



## tehuti88

Christmas.  I got Amazon gift certificates and hope to buy some more games...just wish I could put more memory on my computer! ;_; (Had a Blue Screen yesterday. :afr ) Decided to take the day off SAS to rest since it can get stressful keeping up with the forum every day. And helped my mother make Oreo truffles, the most constructive thing I've done in a while!

Oh, and when I put my finger out for the runtier of the two little black feral kittens to sniff, it stood on its hind legs and high-fived me before running off! :lol


----------



## coeur_brise

Two people really liked the presents I got them, like to a tee.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Kissed a girl for the first time in my life, while at the same time fulfilling a longtime fantasy of mine imagining where and when I would get it. And we kissed 3 times.

Best Christmas Present.


----------



## dust3000

I changed my homepage from the sas goal setting subforum to the positive thinking subforum.

I went to my mum's place for boxing day lunch.


----------



## tehuti88

Finally got blood drawn for another test of my thyroid, though they made it a hassle. I hope they increase my med, I'm so tired and fat and sick.

Also, new book. :boogie Another _Alone In The Dark_ guide.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I received a letter from my high school and immediately thought "It's too soon for a reunion", but I opened it up and it's to tell me I have free money :yay Apparently I made $1000 from having good grades and it's been sitting at the school since I graduated. Then I got to the line where it said there's an expiry on it, and in a panic called the school (and it was closed).

Checked online- My award doesn't expire till September 2015! Victory #2 8) I can breathe a little easier now hehe.


----------



## soupbasket

We got the condo! We move in on the 1st of January! I am so excited!


----------



## tehuti88

The runtier feral kitten gave my finger an extended sniff and then pawed at it. It followed me down the driveway, rolling around behind me whenever I turned. :lol


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got a job to earn $45 tomorrow and I made plans to go out for dinner and look at xmas lights Saturday


----------



## CoastalSprite

1. Got the book I've been wanting to read for over a month now, and it's hilarious so far. Worth the wait.

2. A cute and sweet foreign dude asked me for directions at the Skytrain :mushy Nothing came of it but I haven't spoken to a guy face-to-face in weeks. 

3. Got some payroll stuff figured out, and it was quite painless.


----------



## Nitrogen

A few boxsets of books/TV shows I've wanted for a really long time have come onto sale on Amazon; I managed to buy two of them for around $8 a piece. Originally a set that would have cost me around $110, now total of $16. Great day.


----------



## tehuti88

Victini said:


> A few boxsets of books/TV shows I've wanted for a really long time have come onto sale on Amazon; I managed to buy two of them for around $8 a piece. Originally a set that would have cost me around $110, now total of $16. Great day.


Now THAT'S awesome. :yes


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

I finished my first watercolor painting. 
and it came out pretty well and cute, I think. 
It made me happy.


----------



## tehuti88

Updated my LibraryThings the other night. Was more behind than I thought. :?

Today the runty black kitten kept dropping and rolling around in front of me as I was walking around filling the feeders and I kept offering my finger for it to sniff; when it got up and turned away I tickled its back! Finally petted the little booger. :lol


----------



## Rossy

I left a tounge and cheek comment on a girls Facebook,she messages me we get chatting she gives me her number and wants me to text her and I oblige


----------



## WhoDey85

I was able to listen to a Great Horned Owl hooting outside my window last night while laying in bed.

This is another person's video but this is what it sounded like.


----------



## Cam1

I've been getting out of the house and doing stuff, and it feels great. Went to a high school basketball tournament that my sister plays in which went on all day. Played in a pick-up game with some kids from other towns and felt pretty good. Wish I had played in high school but the SA prevented me from any sport except for baseball. Oh well, was a good day overall.


----------



## tehuti88

FINALLY my membership upgrade at WDC went through! Took long enough!


----------



## Nitrogen

My boxsets are finally shipped and they're going to get here by the new year or some time after it. I can't wait. I need my new books for the new year since I promised myself I would read more in '13 considering that I've been lazy this whole year and only read maybe 3 or 4 titles.

Also, I recently managed to finally learn a song on guitar that I've had the hardest time with, too. I'm still not too great at it but at least it's recognizable. :lol


----------



## petsounds

I found a book called How to Start a Conversation and Make Friends


----------



## kilgoretrout

It looks nice out today judging by how much frost has melted off the window… I can actually see through it now!


----------



## miminka

two women shopping at the kiehl's counter in holt renfrew told me i had skin like porcelain and that i looked like a ten year old. also realized i fit into the smallest size of jeans at american apparel!


----------



## tehuti88

The runty kitty touched nose to my finger and it and its sibling frolicked around chasing sunflower seeds as I tossed them. :lol


----------



## CoastalSprite

Managed to drag my butt out for a few hours instead of feeling myself slowly go insane at home.


----------



## tehuti88

Went to fill the side feeder in the morning, which I haven't been doing lately, and saw a large brown thing curled up under it against the chimney...when I got closer I saw that it was a rabbit. :eek With snow dusting its head and its eyes closed! I crept closer and it sprang up and bounded off across the road...I haven't seen a rabbit here in ages.

Also, the runty kitten touched noses to and played with my finger and I tickled it a bit a few times (even though my kitty hissed and bapped it in the head a few times when it got too close :roll ).


----------



## catcharay

My amputee cuz is awake!!! I'm so happy he's awake..looks to be he will be ok after all!


----------



## anxious dreamer

My new bra came in the mail today. I have to order bras online, since they don't carry my size in stores. But the good thing about this is that I can get them from ebay for $13! :heart


----------



## tehuti88

They doubled my thyroid med, thank goodness! I hope I can start to feel it now. ;_;

I also saw a skunk on the porch last night. :eek WTF is a skunk doing out this time of year??


----------



## Nitrogen

My parents came home with a huuuge cheese-crust stuffed pizza for New Years dinner. Except I have to wait but I'm so hungry ;__;
And my books should be in the mail by tomorrow! Or the day after. I shouldn't be so impatient but I've wanted them forever haha. :b


----------



## KentuckyFan

I got invited to a friends to play some games with friends for new years but I haven't decided if I wanna go. I want to but I feel scared and nervous already. Everyone who is going is bringing their bf/gf..


----------



## KentuckyFan

anxious dreamer said:


> My new bra came in the mail today. I have to order bras online, since they don't carry my size in stores. But the good thing about this is that I can get them from ebay for $13! :heart


Hiiiiii :banana


----------



## spades07

-1) I 'noticed' an internal terror attack. It doesn't sound like a good- but usually I don't notice that.
-2) Made conversation a couple of times today with a person.


----------



## tehuti88

I tickled and tickled the runty kitten and it rolled around on my boots and arched its back for me and played with my hand! 

Unfortunately this got my kitty jealous. :roll


----------



## Nitrogen

My mom managed to send in an application for the school I want to get into for my last year of high school, and we have a meeting for it on the 8th. I'm kinda nervous but at the same time I'm so happy because this school really puts emphasis on science and math, which are my favourite subjects. Plus I really want to be prepared for University when I go into the science field. I just hope the kids there aren't pretentious but I think that's my anxiety already trying to judge too quickly. :/

On another note, I wish the library was open today so I could pick up a book I really want to read. :c I'll just have to wait until tomorrow.. and my beautiful box sets will be sitting in the mail for me, too. I can't wait :boogie


----------



## Mani14

i ate cake for breakfast


----------



## Mandachii

Finally caught up on sleep! It feels dang good.


----------



## tehuti88

ZOMG, the runty kitten is turning into a barnacle! I'm walking around trying to fill the bird feeders with this thing latched to my leg and rubbing my boots and climbing up my knee. :lol But my kitty is just so insecure about it all, he stood by the door and huffed and hissed and wanted to go in. :cry


----------



## Mandachii

OMG I just got my Toy Story 3 Combo Pack in the mail today! *3* It's in perfect condition too! ♥


----------



## Cam1

I've met an amazing girl on OKC. She's literally the female version of me, we even are going for the same major, and both wish to live in Boston someday. She's not the partying type, has never been in a relationship before, likes the outdoors, and seems laid back and cool. Pretty cute to boot. Almost seems to good to be true, really don't want to screw this up.


----------



## pastels

got my buger king yay okay thts kinda sad but it was good


----------



## Nitrogen

^ 
fast food is grand okay.

Uh, wow. I don't really know what to mention. :/ My boxset/books didn't show up in the mail today but at least they'll be here tomorrow.. I hope. My therapy didn't go too well but ugh. What to say. 

I guess a positive thing that happened was that I cleaned my room and the rest of the house, which really needed to be done. I felt good doing that since I wasn't being so lazy for once.


----------



## dingleberryz

I made some one hate me


----------



## gof22

Talked to a friend of mine that I haven't talked to for a few days.


----------



## mdiada

found out i haven't gained as much weight as i thought! yay!!


----------



## Pensif

I switched on my cell phone today (It'd been off since 31-dec.)
I've found out my only real friend had texted me "Happy new year!".


----------



## Lone-Wolf

I was gonna let this workman knock coz i was too scared open the door lol, but i told myself stop avoiding everything and let him in but he fixed everything i asked for so those ten minutes where worth it haha.


----------



## tehuti88

Yikes, was I wrong. Today while tickling and petting the runty kitten as it rolled around between my feet I looked and I'm pretty sure it's a dude. I thought it was a girl! :eek

Still no clue about the bigger kitten though, it won't come close enough or let me tickle/pet it yet. :/


----------



## lostfromreality731

the only good thing i can think off is I managed to get up this morning to go to work. I didnt want to and my mind was kicking and screaming but i was able to fight it


----------



## Things Unsaid

Super-productive day, at least for project planning. Grooved out to music in-between work and felt great.


----------



## Evo1114

Actually left my house to socialize last night. Went to my ex-roommates' house and chilled in the hot tub for a few hours and then watched tv with them until about 2 AM. It was actually fun. Also, talked to a girl I had a first date with on Saturday on the phone. Had another great conversation and we have date #2 scheduled for next Thursday!


----------



## kilgoretrout

I cooked something delicious that other people in this house actually ate and actually enjoyed and actually didn't die from (yet).


----------



## ManOfFewWords

kilgoretrout said:


> I cooked something delicious that other people in this house actually ate and actually enjoyed and actually didn't die from (yet).


ILY


----------



## Cam1

Evo1114 said:


> Actually left my house to socialize last night. Went to my ex-roommates' house and chilled in the hot tub for a few hours and then watched tv with them until about 2 AM. It was actually fun. Also, talked to a girl I had a first date with on Saturday on the phone. Had another great conversation and we have date #2 scheduled for next Thursday!


That's awesome, good luck on the date!


----------



## Mandachii

Just got back from working out at the gym! It feels so dang good to get back into it again. :boogie Holla!


----------



## ucmethruitall

Mandachii said:


> Just got back from working out at the gym! It feels so dang good to get back into it again. :boogie Holla!


 that's awesome!! I have to get back on my Jillian Michael's 30 day shred.

Today was productive. I had killer stomach cramps but still managed to get some paper work done for my next internship.
2. Mother and I didn't bicker with each other today.
3. I didn't have obsessive negative thoughts about my upcoming internship.


----------



## labrador

Holy. I left at 9am this morning. Got on the bus and made it onto my second bus as it was pulling away. Then sat 14 seconds for the 3 rd bus got off that bus and walked right on to my 4th. I was the busriding ninja today.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Was greeted by several of the girls our first day back in class


----------



## Nitrogen

Finally got my books/boxsets! :boogie They're so pretty.. I don't even want to touch them and ruin them with my gross, germy fingers haha. I think I'll start reading them tonight. I'm also going to Barnes & Noble tomorrow to buy a new sketchbook c:


----------



## tehuti88

Victini said:


> Finally got my books/boxsets! :boogie They're so pretty.. I don't even want to touch them and ruin them with my gross, germy fingers haha. I think I'll start reading them tonight. I'm also going to Barnes & Noble tomorrow to buy a new sketchbook c:


Mind me asking what boxed sets they are?  I get the exact same way waiting for books and such to arrive! :lol

...

Something good that happened today:

Wrote a little bit of one of my 100 Themes last night, proofed some of my story that I need to get working on, and tickled and petted the runty kitten again today. Also found out the day of my gallbladder removal--Valentine's Day.


----------



## NoHeart

I had fun today? **** that's good enough.


----------



## starsea124

I was able to talk to someone other than my friends.


----------



## Nitrogen

tehuti88 said:


> Mind me asking what boxed sets they are?  I get the exact same way waiting for books and such to arrive! :lol
> 
> ...
> 
> Something good that happened today:
> 
> Wrote a little bit of one of my 100 Themes last night, proofed some of my story that I need to get working on, and tickled and petted the runty kitten again today. Also found out the day of my gallbladder removal--Valentine's Day.


A Song of Ice and Fire, volumes 1-4! :clap
I also ordered a Gurren Lagann boxset but that's my anime indulgence haha. 
There's a lot of deals going on on Amazon right now, actually! I think they're having a huge Warehouse deal, trying to clear out some things that haven't sold yet.


----------



## Mandachii

Did some shopping with my mom, aunt and cousin today!  We went to Orfus Road, and I got 3 cute tops and 2 pieces of jewelry from Sirens!<3


----------



## JimmyReptile

I had a monster day today. I did everything I have wanted to do but didn't because I was to busy obsessing over my problems.
Shave scraggly beard I grew over a 7month period because I didn't care to shave....check
Resume the hunt for a job....check
Register for classes... Check
Pretty good day I guess


----------



## meepie

I got accepted into the grad school program I wanted to get into:boogie


----------



## ConfusedMuse

meepie said:


> I got accepted into the grad school program I wanted to get into:boogie


That's awesome! Congratulations!!! :clap


----------



## meepie

ConfusedMuse said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations!!! :clap


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## gusstaf

I have been incredibly social today...went on a first date with a guy I met online and I think it went well. Not awkward at all. From there, I went straight to a late holiday party with my dance team and had a lot of fun. Next to no anxiety. Tomorrow night I'll be hanging out with one of my best friends and then I have dance practice on Sunday...I rarely have so much to do on a weekend and yet I'm feeling excited about it, not stressed...so unusual.


----------



## cafune

First day back and I've received like five calls from different family members. They're so amazingly supportive. I didn't know they cared so much or could show their support in such a positive way.


----------



## Mandachii

Cooked for the first time today! ♥ Made White Chicken Chili. It was the longest I've ever spent in the kitchen, lol. :X My entire family loved it though! I'm so proud of myself. :'D


----------



## Nitrogen

Slept in late today, got up and went out and did things instead of playing around on the computer all day which is what I usually do. It was nice. :>


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I got up early, enjoyed a cup of tea, and helped my mom out a lot today!


----------



## jcmp7754

i hung out with a good friend today.


----------



## jcmp7754

and even better, i hung out with my brother and we shared some laughs.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Today was busy. I went to the foodbank and i got some yummy food including cherry pie i brought to my aunt and uncle's for dinner with Mark my uncle's friend we watched Hannibal movie it was pretty crazy movie he scalped a guy while he was alive cut a piece of his brain and cooked it and the guy said it smelt good then he ate his own piece of brain lol We had a yummy feast dinner.


----------



## fallen18

I love when I get really strong blasts of motivation  it's a great feeling.


----------



## Nitrogen

I watched The Amazing Spiderman with my family a few hours ago. I never saw it before until today, but it was pretty good. At least Andrew Garfield makes a better Spiderman than Tobey Maguire.


----------



## Buerhle

Been real real low, but feel like I got a better perceptive finally, hopefully it lasts.


----------



## Kascheritt

I was in a not so bad mood today and felt slightly motivated.


----------



## tehuti88

Did a bit of writing, and worked on proofing/getting a few more chapters ready to post online.


----------



## Mandachii

I made a phone call to an organization, to ask them if they had any jobs or volunteer work available in their facility. It was extremely hard for me to pick up the phone and call a random number I had just found on the internet. So much that I even hung up a few times to breath and relax. Even though they said they didn't have any work for me, I still feel good for taking initiative.

I also ended up going to my town's official website and registering for Volunteer Work. My profile is half-way done being filled up, I just need to email some professors and ask them if they can be my references. :X I feel happy and productive today.


----------



## Still Waters

Car is paid OFF!! I finally FULLY OWN my car!!! Looking soooo forward to tomorrow -my favorite restaurant then Les Mis!!


----------



## Common Misconception

I stayed positive this morning, even though all signs pointed against it (Yeah you didn't win this time depression!! ), made a phone call to my athletic director, and I'm starting back at pole vaulting practice today (and I'm not feeling that anxious about it).

Also, I read some Carl Sagan quotes that helped me maintain my positive attitude. Overall, I'm feeling much better these days!


----------



## ACCV93

I made it to my first class today on time!


----------



## spades07

Switched computer off.


----------



## Nitrogen

tehuti88 said:


> Did a bit of writing, and worked on proofing/getting a few more chapters ready to post online.


Are you currently writing a story/novel? I wish I had the creativity to do that. I'm not too good with coming up with ideas and progressing stories, though. So I'm already envious of your skills. :lol



Mandachii said:


> I made a phone call to an organization, to ask them if they had any jobs or volunteer work available in their facility. It was extremely hard for me to pick up the phone and call a random number I had just found on the internet. So much that I even hung up a few times to breath and relax. Even though they said they didn't have any work for me, I still feel good for taking initiative.
> 
> I also ended up going to my town's official website and registering for Volunteer Work. My profile is half-way done being filled up, I just need to email some professors and ask them if they can be my references. :X I feel happy and productive today.


That's such an awesome thing to do. I remember calling the hospital here a few months back, asking if they had any volunteer positions and at what times, even though they didn't have work for me. I was pretty nervous about it at first, but it felt great to know that I could take the initiative to do that.

-

Me, on the other hand.. hm. I'm almost done with my essay for school, and I already finished my AP Bio/Chem questions so I'm in the clear with that. It feels great to know that I'm doing so well with my science coursework, even to the point where my classmates ask me for help, and my teachers are so impressed with how hard I work. :clap

I guess I'm happy that my meeting is tomorrow night, too. I finally get to visit the school I really want to go to. I just hope that nothing is too anxiety-provoking, but I'm sure I'll be fine.


----------



## tehuti88

Victini said:


> Are you currently writing a story/novel? I wish I had the creativity to do that. I'm not too good with coming up with ideas and progressing stories, though. So I'm already envious of your skills. :lol


I'm currently (supposed to be :lol ) writing 100 scenes based on 100 themes that circulate on the Internet...I think I'm on scene 23. I've been atrocious at actually doing anything lately, so I guess every little bit counts. The proofreading is of a long serial I've been working on for some years now, but haven't actually written anything on in the past few years...fortunately, I've already got over 200 parts written, but unfortunately, I wrote them so long ago I've lost track of what's going on in my own story! ops



Victini said:


> I guess I'm happy that my meeting is tomorrow night, too. I finally get to visit the school I really want to go to. I just hope that nothing is too anxiety-provoking, but I'm sure I'll be fine.


I hope it goes well!


----------



## pastels

went to five guys bugers and fries and then i landed in heaven


----------



## Dying note

I turned around an awful beginning for the day to a decent closing when I made myself write. I then went to my piano and sang the words, focusing on the song as a distraction for some hours. For how I've been lately, it could have ended much worse.


----------



## Kascheritt

Today I've won one year worth of rent for 1 room flat in my city, starting next September. It's for one academic year. 
*sigh* First time winning something this worthy and I'll probably give it up. I can't exchange it for money. If I were to rent it near my job I wouldn't use it and if I were to rent it near my college I would have to change my job and live completely alone :lol


----------



## BeTrueToYourself

I beat my anxiety into the ground and walked all over it, success!


----------



## Nitrogen

School was okay!! I was able to get out even earlier because I didn't want to spend lunch hanging around peasants. I went to Denny's with my dad and ended up eating like 4 pancakes and now I'm home and I want to take a nap. 

At least people were nice today. Like, even classmates said hi and whatnot. They acknowledged my existence


----------



## miminka

i'm checking myself in the mirror behind the counter at the pharmacy. a woman says to me, "don't worry, you look fine". i smile at her. she says, "to correct myself, you look absolutely gorgeous".


----------



## ACCV93

mardou said:


> i'm checking myself in the mirror behind the counter at the pharmacy. a woman says to me, "don't worry, you look fine". i smile at her. she says, "to correct myself, you look absolutely gorgeous".


awe thats nice.

Again, I made it to class on time today... bumped into someone I know and had a short but friendly chat with them.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _Poecraft: 13 Combined Tales_ by Sic Id, _Fantastic Horror Vol. V: The Mythos Revisited_, and _Shades Of Lovecraft_ by Paul Melniczek. Also a couple of new CDs and a game. 

Hope I don't crash my computer yet. ;_;


----------



## AceEmoKid

Got a taco.

The reason this is a good thing is because usually i don't eat lunch because I'm poor XD


----------



## millyxox

Realized that now is the time to forgive & release negative emotions, anger & vengeful thoughts from those who have hurt me in the past. Forgiveness much lighter than anger!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Got the numbers and names of a few girls from my center that I am friendly with, but have been too shy to ask before. Asked to be friends on FB and one accepted me already.


----------



## WhoDey85

It's my B-Day! :drunk


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Happy bday!!

------
Got a really decent pay rise, stoked.


----------



## CoastalSprite

WhoDey85 said:


> It's my B-Day! :drunk


Happy birthday!








-

In clinical the instructor asked the group for the smallest person to use in a procedure example, and everyone pointed me out. I don't think I'm the thinnest of the group by a long shot, but it was very flattering.


----------



## Nitrogen

WhoDey85 said:


> It's my B-Day! :drunk


Happy birthday!

--

I forgot to mention that yesterday I got accepted into the school I really want to go to next year. All it was was just a giant assembly, and a short introduction thing with teachers and a small interview where they asked me what I wanted to major in for college. Just a few pages of paperwork, and I'm finally in! I'm so excited. :boogie


----------



## LONDN

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## Annique

A girl sort of asked me out, well, in a "I suppose you won't have time to meet?" way. She also gave me her email address. I've been hyper all night.


----------



## tehuti88

Venusaur said:


> I forgot to mention that yesterday I got accepted into the school I really want to go to next year. All it was was just a giant assembly, and a short introduction thing with teachers and a small interview where they asked me what I wanted to major in for college. Just a few pages of paperwork, and I'm finally in! I'm so excited. :boogie


Congratulations!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to Photography Therapy Group today!  It was fun and we made plans to all go to restaurant for lunch in 2 weeks!


----------



## tehuti88

I finally petted the bigger of the two kittens, though it got startled and jumped down into the bush. Meanwhile the runty one just keeps clinging to my leg like a barnacle and doesn't want me to go. Clingy little booger. It's weird, because he won't let Dad pet him yet, just me. :|


----------



## Cam1

Accepted into Old Dominion today, more than likely where I will be going to school for the next 4 years. Norfolk, VA seems pretty awesome, and I have family near by in NC. Can't wait for the fall.

Also, went to apply for jobs in the city today in the downtown district. Went pretty well. Not a bad day overall.


----------



## August Dietrich

I ran into the guy I've had a crush on since high school and HE SAID HI TO ME!!


----------



## thislittlegirl

Ah this is a lovely thread. 

I met some new people today instead of hanging out with my old crew.


----------



## SuperSky

Figured out a work-around for my MS Word formatting problemo. Almost ready to give my supervisor an acceptable-looking document.


----------



## AussiePea

Engines are nearing completion, been SO much work to get them ready and I was learning from scratch for nearly all of it. Feels good to have something really challenging thrown at you and even when you first think you can't do it, you find a way. Chuffed!


----------



## ImWeird

Engaged!  Happiest guy alive today


----------



## cmed

Unexpectedly received a fat check for unused vacation and personal time from my former employer.


----------



## millyxox

After staying on the phone for hours & listen to some rather interesting music while on hold, I finally got to finalize my college schedule! Thank God!!!! Patience was worth it they finally fixed the problem.


----------



## Nitrogen

ImWeird said:


> Engaged!  Happiest guy alive today


Aw, congrats! :high5

-

Good day! School was delayed for two hours because of the snow, and I didn't have to work hard at all. Mom's making pasta for dinner and I don't have to worry about any homework. I can just chill out tonight.

Ahhh between getting into my future school, and having good days in general, everything's been so nice lately. I want it to stay.


----------



## cosmicslop

:boogie My keto flu is over :boogie

No more nausea. 9 days later my body's finally adapted to my keto diet once agiain.

Yay.


----------



## AnnieKay

I met a new friend


----------



## Cam1

ImWeird said:


> Engaged!  Happiest guy alive today


Congratulations!


----------



## Cam1

Just happened to see the girl I was talking to on OKCupid on Shypassions, and she had "Social Anxiety Disorder" tagged under her profile. Things were going really really well then she just stopped messaging me, I'm thinking it might have something to do with her SA (hoping anyways). Sent another message to her kind of touching on it, hoping she replies. We really had a lot in common and seemed to be pretty similar in a lot of ways.


----------



## Kascheritt

My Sony Mp3 player is unrepairable so Sony service issued a replacement for me :] Hopefully next week I'll get it.


----------



## Hello22

Today was a good day, nothing happened, but i just seem to be really at peace with myself lately....i'm thinking positively, it's like i'm seeing my life as it is, but in a different light, and knowing there are things that i can change, i just need to do it. 

Also i know i shouldn't admit this to anyone, but i absolutely love the fact i'm off work, i am a totally different person, in a good way mentally. Even though i'm not able to do normal things like walk,run,drive, etc, my mental state has totally improved.


----------



## Hello22

Oh and i treated myself to nice bracelet yesterday, thank you gift vouchers!


----------



## Hello22

ImWeird said:


> Engaged!  Happiest guy alive today


This nearly went unnoticed - Congrats!


----------



## Gorillaz

ImWeird said:


> Engaged!  Happiest guy alive today


!


----------



## Mandachii

Victini said:


> That's such an awesome thing to do. I remember calling the hospital here a few months back, asking if they had any volunteer positions and at what times, even though they didn't have work for me. I was pretty nervous about it at first, but it felt great to know that I could take the initiative to do that.


Yeah, I know! It feels great when you're being productive, doesn't it?  I'm hoping I can continue the streak.

Anyways, today I sent an email regarding a Volunteering Orientation Session I have to attend on Tuesday. I had a bunch of concerns and questions about the whole system, and I really hope they answer my inquiry by Monday the latest. :um Worst case scenario if they don't, I guess I'll just call them on Monday morning (even though I have phone phobia and I get nervous as heck). The whole orientation session basically includes a presentation, a test and a short interview. I'm extremely nervous about it, but I keep trying to tell myself that everyone starts somewhere, and for me that just happens to be on Tuesday in this orientation. Though hopefully I don't end up being a nervous wreck where I'm just stuttering and fumbling the whole time. :afr


----------



## vanishingpt

Good study session today and got myself organized for the start of the semester. Hoping I kick butt this term lol.


----------



## onmyownmind

It wasn't today, but it was yesterday. I went on a short road trip to the beach. It wasn't that crowded, but there were plenty of people around. Usually my anxiety would get the best of me and I would always want to shut down and leave the place. Instead, for the first time in a long time, it didn't happen. I was able to enjoy my time out and had an amazing day.


----------



## tehuti88

I have five more chapters just about ready to post to the Net, though as for actually posting them, sometimes that takes me forever. ops

I need to verify an Ojibwa phrase I use in the chapters and I cannot for the life of me remember what book of mine I read it in...I've only got like two 7-foot-tall bookshelves full to choose from. :|


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I went to my cousin to celebrate his birthday, there were other people invited and since it was no dancing involved, just talking I did pretty well thanks to red wine.

There was this other guy not so talkative that was quieter than me, and that is rare, but I was like a average Joe witch I am not in a party, I am usually the lonely loser sitting in a corner saying nothing, but this went very well.


----------



## A Void Ant

I reached out to someone who was crying. Usually I am the one crying, at home, alone, but this time it was someone else, in public. I felt her sorrow. My urge to reach out to her outweighed my anxiety, and so I showed her some support. I think I'm heading in the right direction. I might just make it after all.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> I have five more chapters just about ready to post to the Net, though as for actually posting them, sometimes that takes me forever. ops
> 
> I need to verify an Ojibwa phrase I use in the chapters and I cannot for the life of me remember what book of mine I read it in...I've only got like two 7-foot-tall bookshelves full to choose from. :|


Oh, good. I found a Wisconsin Indian culture site that confirmed the phrase I intend to use so I don't have to go digging through all my Ojibwa books! :yay


----------



## creasy

I've gone 24 hours without a smoke, trying to quit. It's not hard. I just feel like I have nothing to do now.


----------



## cmed

Everything seems to be falling into place


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This girl who works at a shop next door to me who I talk to every once and awhile asked for my number today.


----------



## Mandachii

Mandachii said:


> Anyways, today I sent an email regarding a Volunteering Orientation Session I have to attend on Tuesday. I had a bunch of concerns and questions about the whole system, and I really hope they answer my inquiry by Monday the latest. :um Worst case scenario if they don't, I guess I'll just call them on Monday morning (even though I have phone phobia and I get nervous as heck). The whole orientation session basically includes a presentation, a test and a short interview. I'm extremely nervous about it, but I keep trying to tell myself that everyone starts somewhere, and for me that just happens to be on Tuesday in this orientation. Though hopefully I don't end up being a nervous wreck where I'm just stuttering and fumbling the whole time. :afr


Well... they did reply, but I ended up calling anyways. =X lol

Today I followed up on this after I got a reply back by email. They said that I have to sign up before attending the orientation session. I called about it and I found out that I have to go to the nearest community center, sign a form and submit it there, and I did exactly just that today. Unfortunately I had to sign up for the February orientation instead because the seats were full for the January one (tomorrow). It sucks that I have to wait a longer, but hey, at least today was productive!


----------



## Hello22

Got my cast off today, and now i'm in an air-cast, which is an improvement. My foot/ankle looks absolutely disgusting though, all deformed, black and blue and a massive scar from the surgery, but things can only get better.

Also rang my boss today, a conversation i was dreading, but i seemed to catch him in a good mood, so it made it easier.


----------



## Aerblade

Went for a nice long walk in the snow today and just as I was on my way home I had a phone call inviting me to a job interview tomorrow afternoon  Nervous but its all good experience ^^


----------



## Twigster

I got $8 off on some costly cat litter. :boogie


----------



## dannydro

A girl form high school message me on FB 'Hey I don't know if you remember me anyways for some odd reason I thought of you I hope your doing good'. I read it with butterflies.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Had a nice casual dinner date with a friend and we kissed a bit afterwards.


----------



## retracekim

Met my therapist for the first time and felt an instant connection.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I took care of a lot of little things that required me to talk on the phone multiple times. I had been putting these off for a long time, but I finally just did them today! Sure, I was on hold for literally 30 minutes, and ended up calling about 15 different numbers and fighting through phone trees, but I did it! 

I also talked face-to-face to administrative staff at several establishment about some things, and even though they were all rude to me and I felt really bad afterward, I did it! I'm also not worrying about it anymore.


----------



## cmed

Trying to move out of this crappy apartment and rent something nicer. Saw an awesome house last week and the real estate agent just called to let me know I'm approved. Looks like I'll be moving next month, and the rent will actually be a little less than what I'm paying now


----------



## toutenkarthon

I had a nice afternoon nap


----------



## Ender

Trying to get out of the house more. Spent three hours at the library today working as a volunteer. First time I have done any work volunteer or for pay in over 14 months. Very scary didn't talk much, but I am proud of myself.


----------



## tehuti88

My new computer games arrived! 

Have yet to install them, though...I'm running lower on memory and they occasionally crash my computer in weird ways. :afr


----------



## kilgoretrout

Day 1 of studying and so far so good. No procrastination, no ditching, and no throwing miscellaneous objects in frustration. Will this continue to day 4? Day 5?!


----------



## Nitrogen

Not really anything I can point out in particular, but I've noticed over the past few days, my anxiety has decreased so much. And I'm not using my dumb method of dosing up on sleeping aids so I'm tired. 

Such as yesterday.. I was able to go out to the store with my dad and I managed to ask a worker there where something was, and normally I would be so afraid to do that. I felt no anxiety whatsoever. And tonight, I managed to help my mom with the laundry and bring it over to the laundromat and exchange dollars for coins and unload everything and then help fold a majority of it, while there were tons of people standing around us. I know it seems like dumb, trivial things, but I'm feeling better. I'm not so anxious about what others might be thinking. I'm doing better.


----------



## F S

At high school, I repeated year eleven, then dropped out of year twelve in '09 two months in. I wasn't coping at all.
Then, in 2010, I started doing some online uni. courses you could take even if you were a high-school drop-out. I found these too stressful and failed both of them.
In December of last year, I took the Special Tertiary Admissions test and got a ninety percentile overall, including ninety-nine percentile in verbal skills and sixty-seven percentile in quantitative skills, giving me the highest of fourteen ranks.
Today, due to that score, I got a Letter of Offer from uni.
So I'll be going to university this year.
I am absolutely over the moon.


----------



## Flying Duck

*Something good*

I had a good meditation session  i felt a little bit of inner peace today!


----------



## A Void Ant

Not only have I been eating in the lobby at work for the past week+, but I'm now actually sitting with a coworker. She said she is going to sit by me everyday. It is one of the nicest things someone has ever done for me. Someone actually took notice of my struggle and is going out of their way to help/comfort me. My body wants to run away, avoid the entire situation, but that is not how people overcome obstacles. I will not be defeated!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I finally decided to seek therapy for SA and some other issues. I told my mom today, ans she was very proud of me for taking action to solve my problem!

Unfortunately, I tried making an appointment today, but the office was closed for no apparent reason, and nobody seemed to know why or where they had gone. 
Anyway, I still have access to another free counseling center nearby, if these people don't show up sometime in the near future.

I am just happy that I got the courage to pursue this and tell my mom about my decision. I am really glad she is so proud of me for it~!


A Void Ant said:


> Not only have I been eating in the lobby at work for the past week+, but I'm now actually sitting with a coworker. She said she is going to sit by me everyday. It is one of the nicest things someone has ever done for me. Someone actually took notice of my struggle and is going out of their way to help/comfort me. My body wants to run away, avoid the entire situation, but that is not how people overcome obstacles. I will not be defeated!


Wow, that is wonderful! I am so happy to hear this! :clap


----------



## gusstaf

I saw a really, really funny play called The Servant of Two Masters. Nothing like a few good laughs to make you forget your anxiety. So glad I went and I'll have to do it more often.


----------



## gusstaf

Starless Sneetch said:


> I finally decided to seek therapy for SA and some other issues. I told my mom today, ans she was very proud of me for taking action to solve my problem!
> 
> Unfortunately, I tried making an appointment today, but the office was closed for no apparent reason, and nobody seemed to know why or where they had gone.
> Anyway, I still have access to another free counseling center nearby, if these people don't show up sometime in the near future.


Good for you!! I hope everything works out and that you are able to get the help you need! :high5


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to Photography Therapy Goup


----------



## Starless Sneetch

gusstaf said:


> Good for you!! I hope everything works out and that you are able to get the help you need! :high5


Thanks! :clap



> I saw a really, really funny play called The Servant of Two Masters. Nothing like a few good laughs to make you forget your anxiety. So glad I went and I'll have to do it more often.


Awesome! I have seen a modern rendition of that play. The re-wrote most of the comedy to appeal to modern audiences, since most of it originally references "pop culture" of 18th century Italy.

I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## quitetheshocker

Today I went to a group program and although I spilled some spaghetti on my first day there, I look forward to being around people again since as a shut-in I've really lost touched with people and social dos and don'ts.


----------



## mik

Got a huge contract deal


----------



## Picturesque

I finally got to chat with my old friends on Skype :boogie


----------



## gusstaf

Starless Sneetch said:


> Thanks! :clap
> 
> Awesome! I have seen a modern rendition of that play. The re-wrote most of the comedy to appeal to modern audiences, since most of it originally references "pop culture" of 18th century Italy.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed it!


Yep, that's exactly how it was for the play I saw. They referenced the fiscal cliff and Lance Armstrong, among other things. The actors were really good... I don't remember the last time I laughed that hard.

Oh and also, you have an awesome username!! :clap


----------



## Starless Sneetch

gusstaf said:


> Yep, that's exactly how it was for the play I saw. They referenced the fiscal cliff and Lance Armstrong, among other things. The actors were really good... I don't remember the last time I laughed that hard.
> 
> Oh and also, you have an awesome username!! :clap


Nice! The one I saw was several years ago, so there were lots of Sarah Palin jokes, etc.  It certainly keeps the play fresh!

And thanks!:boogie

Oh, and the good things that happened today: I got to sleep in late, and I got this cool reply from gusstaf!


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Just got good news- I will be going to Vegas to see my mommy Feb 15-18!! Cannot wait!! What cool news! Hope this time I will see the kids she is a nanny for.


----------



## mooncake

Trudged through the snow to hand in a job application. I don't have very high hopes of being successful, but I'm happy that I applied. At least now there's a possibility of breaking out of unemployment! Feel quite motivated at the moment to get things done - applying and looking for jobs, sorting out volunteer work etc., which is a nice feeling. 

I've realised recently that I'm a lot more comfortable with leaving the house and going out than I used to be. It's not necessarily the same story when it comes to having to actually to interact with people, and I certainly don't force myself out as much as I should, but not feeling so hopelessly housebound is progress at least.


----------



## realitysucks

I had a cold pepsi max


----------



## kilgoretrout

I woke up before noon.


----------



## Cam1

Successful interview at Target for a cashier position, hoping to get a call back


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

I slipped off an icy curb and somehow managed to land on my feet.

Oh and I woke up before dawn.


----------



## NormalLad

had some alone time sat home


----------



## purplerainx3

Got an acceptance letter from my top school! Ahhh


----------



## CoastalSprite

My friend texted me to see how things were going, and we're having a bit of back-and-forth while I'm studying


----------



## LONDN

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Had a Brazilian done and it wasn't too bad! Painful at the beginning but not as bad as I thought it'd be.


----------



## tehuti88

Found some new computer games at Wal-Mart! Have yet to install them, though. :afr


----------



## cafune

Saw an old friend on the subway. I nearly panicked when she asked what I was doing in town, but then I remembered it was Saturday. It was a close call. Anyway, she complimented my appearance, despite the fact that I was wearing sweatpants. The exchange was surprisingly alright, all things considered. Not too awkward.


----------



## YoshiSAS

Went shopping for some new clothes today, trying out a new style. I usually only wear sweatpants, but now I'm trying out jeans for the first time in my life.


----------



## millyxox

Went out to do my card...Saw the pretty white snow outside. Life's simple pleasures I guess. Winter wonderland much.


----------



## Mandachii

I got a confirmation letter today, securing my spot for a job interview on the 13th of February! Well... it's actually an Orientation Session for volunteer work, but it still is kind of like a job interview.  I'm pretty nervous, but also excited. I have a feeling that 2013 is going to be a good year.


----------



## probably offline

I _just_ made plans with an old friend to see each other next week. He's gonna call me. Wow, this could be stressful. And I really, really need this. Ugh he's gonna talk about his successful life and I wont have much to bring to the table(don'tthinkaboutthatdon'tthinkaboutthat).


----------



## tehuti88

A possum showed up last night. :eek In such weather! Poor thing. Fortunately I had some Chicken McNuggets and fries I hadn't been able to finish eating, so it got those. Then it holed itself up in the little makeshift shelter we'd made for the kittens that have since moved into the garage. When I went out later on I peeked in and saw this pointy pink nose peeking back out. Dad thinks it might still actually be in there. I wonder where it would be otherwise. :| Hope it can keep itself warm.


----------



## noyadefleur

Overall I had a great day. My mom visited me today, we hung my new curtains and some shelves in my room and it looks wonderful. I got some groceries, had tea and some good laughs with my best friend, and now I'm eating sushi, listening to Astrud Gilberto, and drinking earl grey tea. Later I'm planning to get a bath and use some of my new goat's milk lavender foam bath and perhaps watch a movie.


----------



## DizzyFrank

I made a friend to go snowshoeing!!!


----------



## rawrguy

I sold a lot of shoes at work today and talked to a lot of people at work.


----------



## Implicate

I stepped on the scale today and have officially lost 25lbs!


----------



## Annique

I had some really nice cookies today. There was not only milk chocolate in them, but also dark and white chocolate. It's very well possible that they were the best cookies I've ever eaten.


----------



## AussiePea

First day at the gym. I'm sore but it will be worth it for my riding fitness and strength.


----------



## voyageuse

Someone called me back.


----------



## cheesepizza

I had ice cream!


----------



## stookified

I worked out today too! And set up a dinner with a woman tommorrow at 630. Ahh nerve wrecking


----------



## Ro2

I sold 35 bags at work. These $8 bags determine labor -- who gets extra hours, etc. It made me feel kind of awesome, having so many people tell me "yes" after having so many "no's" the last couple of days.


----------



## Cam1

Results came back this morning and I don't have testicular cancer :boogie

The tumor is benign, and will still have to be removed however.

Very relieving!


----------



## tehuti88

Cam1 said:


> Results came back this morning and I don't have testicular cancer :boogie
> 
> The tumor is benign, and will still have to be removed however.
> 
> Very relieving!


Holy cripes, that must've been stressful! :eek Glad it's relatively good news!


----------



## Ravven

I ate a Doughnut today, it was good.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

This didn't happen today, but rather over my weekend vacation. 
I felt really calm and free from worry for 3 days straight! That is certainly a record for me! I walked around a downtown area in a city I've never been in before, and I felt really confident and great. I wasn't afraid of people like I usually am.

If only I could be worry-free like that all the time! (I got back home today, and was greeted with 32 emails from work, a desperate plea from the person I am doing volunteer work for, and an assignment that is due Thursday. @[email protected] I want to go back on vacation already.)


----------



## flamingwind

I was super tired because I'm not used to wake up early. For some reason being tired made my anxiety very low. Today was just too funny because everyone was tired so we were saying the stupid things ever, even the teachers. 

Me of all people made the whole class laugh, not at me, but at my joke


----------



## vanishingpt

Got home early for once, saw a friend I haven't seen in a while, and on good terms with another friend again 

Also started to realize I put others ahead of myself far too much sometimes. That's not to say I think I'm better than some people but that they're not always right and I don't have to agree.


----------



## tehuti88

Ah good, the computer game that UK company forgot to send me along with my last Amazon order arrived. Though I have yet to install it. :um

I also tickled/petted the bigger of the two feral kittens a few times today...though every time I did, he gave me such a look and then jumped down into the bush. Meanwhile the runty kitten was climbing all over my legs. :lol


----------



## Softy785

I faced a social situation I was dreading for the last week, and it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be! (which seems to always be the case...)


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I finished my initial assessment for therapy today. They are referring me to another office, which is nice because I'll get in faster. It was kind of nice just telling someone about my problems and actually getting a sympathetic response for once!


----------



## ImWeird

Victini said:


> Aw, congrats! :high5
> .





Cam1 said:


> Congratulations!





Hello22 said:


> This nearly went unnoticed - Congrats!





Gorillaz said:


> !


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cafune

Hauled myself to the gym today, finally.


----------



## tehuti88

Gathered up the energy to snuggle my cat for a while and he purred. :mushy And I petted the feral kittens as well. Goodness that runty one is such a barnacle, all over my feet while I try to walk! This morning when I went outside and they showed up, the moment I picked up the cat food bowl he practically SCREAMED at me. :eek YIKES loud kitty!

Then they scared off my chickadees. >:/ Darn it, you little poops, we feed you like you're royalty, leave my birds alone!

But that's a kind of negative thing so I'll leave off now. Goodnight SAS.


----------



## ucmethruitall

I got a site today!!:boogie Thank you God. I needed this site inorder to graduate with my classmates. I contacted the lady and sent her an email within 15 minutes after she asked. I also went to bible study and talk to one of the ladies there. I still was kinda awkward with nodding my head constantly but it was a good day. Thank you Lord, you are good to me


----------



## tronjheim

Our class in the morning got cancelled.


----------



## ChrissyQ

My Photography therapy group took us out for lunch at restaurant that has supersize portions their specialty is burgers that are big enough for 4 ppl !


----------



## probably offline

I ate lunch by myself at a really hectic restaurant (Y)


----------



## LONDN

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## SterilizeMe

I still love buying music, so I treated myself to a CD that I've had my eye on for a long time. It should be arriving this afternoon. So excited!


----------



## tehuti88

Organized the computer games atop my bookshelves to make more room.


----------



## cybernaut

*Copied from my blog (All SA-related).*
1. Having a 1 on 1 convo with my past/current Spanish professor for the first time. It all started when he stopped me in the hall, and asked me some stuff in Spanish. From there, I followed him to his office to talk more. I was so nervous because I've never talked to him outside of class casually or to ANY professor.He's Salvadoran complimented my Spanish skills along with how much of detailed person I am with my Spanish writing. The chat was like 30 mins and I shared a good bit of my future plans/family life with him. I even sacrificed being late to my last class due to talking to him. Took me a while to open up though.. *(1/24/13)

*2. Being offered to join this "Spanish Honor's Society" from my Spanish professor. Its like a club for the Spanish elites here. But, me xD? I've never been an actual part of a club in my life. I told him that I was interested though.*(1/24/13)

*3. Being a group leader for the divided work groups in my Intermediate Spanish conversation class. I'm a nervous wreck and can hardly get the words to come out my mouth during participation!!!! I'm not even the group leader type O_0...but accepted it and got through it. *(1/24/13)*


----------



## tehuti88

FINALLY posted new chapters to my writing site. :yay GAWD what is it about updating my writing sites that is so damn tedious?? ;_;


----------



## tehuti88

OMG, I killed the thread! :afr

Anyway...the feral kittens reappeared! :yay Haven't a clue where they disappeared to yesterday... :|


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Met a new guy at my center and he told me I was pretty.  We talked about ourselves and were very giggly- him especially since he said usually it's not this easy talking to a pretty girl like this! :love2He seemed shocked that I never had a boyfriend ever. 


Haa, now I have two guys from my center that like me. Oh wow, what to do about this!! Never would have thought such a thing would ever happen! :roll


----------



## RobAlister

I've become braver in grocery stores for some reason. Recently I went to Farm Fresh and was in the front of a big line but it didn't bother me at all. And today I shopped around Food Lion and didn't feel odd at all.

There was one point in Food Lion where it felt like this lady was trying to distance herself from me but she took me by surprise by standing very close to me when we were looking at the deli meats.

She did however start wearing her purse rather than having it in the cart like she was before I got there but I'm not going to dwell on the negative.


----------



## Mandachii

Just got my iPhone 5! It's so white, pretty and shiny.  This is my first smartphone ever though, so it is a bit confusing. =X Now just trying to read the manual and figure out how to work with it.


----------



## eveningbat

I finally took off and washed the window curtains. It is a very uncomfortable and tedious piece of work that requires your keeping up your head all the time and taking off the loops of the curtain. The curtains will be much cleaner.


----------



## tehuti88

Ahhh, last night I went out to sweep snow from the porch but the runty feral kitten arrived and started playing with the broom, then the bigger feral kitten arrived, and they BOTH were all over me rubbing and wanting to be petted!  And they let me pet them again today too. (The calico is still too shy, though.)


----------



## cafune

...


----------



## kilgoretrout

My dog was nice to me.


----------



## z01210

kilgoretrout said:


> My dog was nice to me.


LOL


----------



## cmed

Had a very productive day. Worked for nearly 12 hours and a client said he was "blown away" with my work after I sent it in :yay Time to relax for a bit.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $100 painting my new suite this weekend and I went to my aunt and uncles with my uncles buddy for dinner and a movie it was fun day good day. Oh and i lost $2 to a bet game of Aggravation.


----------



## bellejar

I took a really long shower to relax, and now my skin's all soft and I smell nice


----------



## Rixy

Good God I just had a Peanut Butter KitKat and it was incredible. 

What? Don't look at me like that. It's the little things, right? :b


----------



## miminka

i saw the attractive barista at second cup again this afternoon. i remember as he took my order i tried to hold eye contact with him for a time but i kept having to look down at the counter and i couldnt stop blushing and smiling. i am not sure he recognized me immediately but either way it was so hard to look at him as he poured my coffee but i wanted to. 

and then when i went to the other counter to pour milk and brown sugar into my coffee i stood and watched him for a little while but he didnt notice me. then when he finally did he stopped abruptly, standing perfectly still looking stricken and he smiled back, he had this knowing, expectant look in his eyes and i smiled at him and my ears started ringing, it was deafening. i just broke away so suddenly and walked off (i felt like i was floating) 

i hope i see him again


----------



## cafune

I ran many errands today: Picked up my diploma and transcript from my old high school, sent in my application for university next year (feeling fairly confident in my choices this time, and chances are, I'll be joining my friend at her uni next year), went to see my GP, bought medication, dealt with the credit card fraud with my bank, mailed my withdrawal form to my former university, packed my luggage bag for my flights to England and India tomorrow.

So, because I'll be out of the country for the next two months, I figured he'd be all, "Ah, whatever. I'm not interested." But he actually said that it was my responsibility to contact him once I got back in a joking manner. Made my day. =)

ETA: I told my closest friends (other than one friend that I told weeks ago) about how I dropped out of my old university, am taking time off currently, have been applying to university elsewhere (for mathematics/economics), and will be leaving on vacation tomorrow. Two friends responded immediately. One friend actually freaked out and called me. I love them and they love me. This made my day as well. I'm flying.


----------



## NoHeart

I got out of bed...


----------



## tehuti88

A possum showed up again last night and holed up in the makeshift shelter we formerly had for the kittens. When I stepped outside the kittens appeared again, first the bigger/fluffier one (he's gotten really affectionate now that I managed to pet him, he latches onto my leg just like those "cat boots" in the Temptations commercial :lol ), then the runty one (he's getting a little aggressive actually, he was too rambunctious playing with my hand today and clawed me up quite a bit :| ), then the shy calico, who just glanced at me and then darted into the bush to wait for me to leave. I peered into the shelter and saw a pointy pink nose peering back out so had to warn the kittens away from heading in there. I think the possum might have slept there for a while to keep warm, poor thing. The very moment the door closed the calico's head popped out of the bush and they all started to eat. :lol


----------



## cafune

The weather's wonderful. Overcast skies, and so foggy.


----------



## Bawsome

Went into town and got some sweet smelling deodorant and people seemed extra nice to me?


----------



## arnie

My car battery died so I was left stranded so I took out my jumper cables and waited by the side of the road. Very first car I waved down stopped and gave me a boost. 

I must have a friendly face.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

arnie said:


> My car battery died so I was left stranded so I took out my jumper cables and waited by the side of the road. Very first car I waved down stopped and gave me a boost.
> 
> I must have a friendly face.


That's awesome dude!

I'm sippin on my cup of "donut shop coffee" and loving it


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Lightly spanked my female friend for the first time. (Overcoming a fear of touching girls.)

We made out twice later in the day. I swear I'm this || close to having her call me her boyfriend. I think I've got a good track record so far with today bringing the kiss count with her to 10. The cherry on top being she told me I was definitely "getting better at it." 

She was really stressed about losing her wallet this morning but we found it. I had my arm around her, rubbed her shoulder, and held her hand in the car. That whole touching fear is disappearing fast.


----------



## ethan C

i bought a new bag for my airsoft gun.:clap


----------



## CeresZal

My landlady was kind enough to understand that i couldn't pay her this month's rent and so i'm going to pay her half. I just felt like crying.


----------



## Nitrogen

No anxiety at all during school and the uni visit today! I'm so stoked. I had a really good day.


----------



## cmed

Went to another meetup group and met some great people. Everybody is always so cool and friendly at these things.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Had a good week at clinical (relatively speaking). It's shocking. Maybe it's tomorrow's pharmacology test that'll be the low point of my week? :blank

My clinical instructor seemed happier with me today. In post-conference, we usually have this "verbal cheerleading" exercise whereby one of us gives everyone else a compliment or encouragement around the circle. I hate this exercise because I feel anxious till they get my part done with. When Evelyn got to me (she volunteered for it today) she said I had a lot of perseverance, to which I think our instructor nodded and smiled to... Evelyn said she knew how much I was struggling the past few weeks, and never gave indication that I'd give up.

I said that in actuality, I really wanted to give up the past couple weeks. Our instructor turned to me and said, "Never, ever give up."

I dread the day it'll be my turn to go around the circle and speak up, but that won't be for another few weeks I hope. Last week FOR SOME REASON everyone got the same idea that I should do cheerleading duty, and all eyes moved to me when my instructor asked who's volunteering for it today. I looked away till someone else volunteered to do it 









While going back to the lockers, my other classmate Anna (who has been SO SUPPORTIVE OMG) looked at me, separated herself from the group and said, "CoastalSprite, I used to have a classmate who was very clumsy, dropping syringes everywhere, but everyone liked her because she was such a caring person. Don't worry, you'll get it eventually you know?"

I laughed, thanked and hugged her.. Why so kind all of a sudden, world? You're giving me hope afr) again.


----------



## tehuti88

CoastalSprite said:


> While going back to the lockers, my other classmate Anna (who has been SO SUPPORTIVE OMG) looked at me, separated herself from the group and said, "CoastalSprite, I used to have a classmate who was very clumsy, dropping syringes everywhere, but everyone liked her because she was such a caring person. Don't worry, you'll get it eventually you know?"
> 
> I laughed, thanked and hugged her.. Why so kind all of a sudden, world? You're giving me hope afr) again.


Aw! :mushy


----------



## undefinedattheorigin

someone told me that i sounded as if i really enjoy my job. i actually hate my job. it's very people intensive (long story how i got here), draining, and depressing. unfortunately, i am good at it and so i keep doing it because i've convinced myself that despite its unpleasantness, it is my "purpose"--i such a beast exists. anyway, i was relieved to hear those words because it means that my disdain for the system as it is doesn't show to the people i serve. it's not their fault that things are the way they are and i don't want the fact that i'm bitter to bleed out. that's important to me.


----------



## beothuck1

I applied for 1 job today. Any step at all is a stop the right direction for my job search.


----------



## maninabox

Got my car back from the shop (was there for 5 weeks) and got into grad school :clap


----------



## SterilizeMe

Despite going to bed around 3 AM, I still managed to get up at a decent time instead of sleeping the entire afternoon.


----------



## Nitrogen

I've been in such a good mood today. The sun's out, I took a walk, and everything is so clear. Please stay, good mood. And sunshine.


----------



## baseballdude

Applied for a Disney Public Relations Internship, hope by some miracle I will get it!


----------



## januarygirl

Didn't get irritated today, was in a mellow mood the whole day.


----------



## MoonForge

Well it hasn't happened yet but my granny will be discharged from the hospital today


----------



## Bawsome

beothuck1 said:


> I applied for 1 job today. Any step at all is a stop the right direction for my job search.


Totally! for me any step where i face my anxiety's go that little bit out of my comfort zone is a step in the right direction weather i fail or not, enjoying every second!

This happened yesterday but i was to tired to post it then. I went hunting for houses for the first time ever, rang up loads of places, i managed to find a place by 2:00 and i might be moving in! It feels so good to be so independent! If it falls trough, how bad! just means more opportunity's to overcome my anxieties :boogie


----------



## SuperSky

I guess it's good that I messaged a friend and am planning on meeting up with them on Sunday...


----------



## flamingwind

My cousin is coming back to live at my house, it's not gonna be like old times since he got a full time job and a girlfriend, but I'll be a lot less lonely than usual


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I found out I'm getting a lot more money back on my taxes than I thought. I forgot my earnings were higher during the first part of the year.


----------



## whattothink

Did 2+ hours of dish washing.


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just got really good news on a car. It's a very good possibility that I will be getting BMW this weekend. I'm more of a truck person, but I can't beleive the deal I'm getting on the beamer.


----------



## FerociousFleur

Got complimented at work today by several different people.  I've been terrible at many different jobs in the past, so this is a wondrous event...


----------



## KelsKels

I practiced face framing on a client today.. I know how to do it but am not yet confident. It turned out well and the client seemed happy. Also I got along fairly well with my coworkers. We were joking around a lot.


----------



## WhoDey85

Found twenty bucks in a old birthday card I forgot about when I was cleaning. Awesome feeling!


----------



## leave me alone

I have a really good ****ing reason to be positive right now ;p Guess that doen't say much.


----------



## tehuti88

Gingerbread-cream-filled Oreos! HEL-lo!

I also started replaying _Twisted Lands: Insomniac_ (already finished replaying _Twisted Lands: Shadow Town_) in preparation for playing the new finale, _Twisted Lands: Origin_. Can't wait to see how the trilogy finally ends! (Hope the game doesn't crash or something before I can reach the end, like _Natural Threat: Ominous Shores_ did. Never could finish that damn thing, so finally uninstalled it last night. :sus )


----------



## whattothink

Looking forward to watching the latest 2 seasons of ATHF.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $60 vacuming at the new house for 6 hours , had dinner and a game with aunt uncle and Mark, planning to go to comedy show see Tom Green next Saturday!


----------



## SparklingWater

I found my voice., lost some weight and feel optimistic about leaving my SA behind.

Also I found this thread which is my fave on the forum hands down.


----------



## NoHeart

Finally got my damn hair cut.


----------



## Cam1

I've officially made up my mind, and Pre-med it will be. Excited for fall!


----------



## Hello22

i had a nice meal with my mates, drank alcohol like there was no tomorrow, smoke 20 plus cigarettes, kissed 2 guys and i enjoyed every single minute of it, cos thats how i roll.

I did this all while on crutches and an aircast, boom.


----------



## monotonous

you mean like happen to me or i did? if you mean happened nothing.. why would good things ever happen to me


----------



## hypestyle

i woke up!


----------



## NoHeart

I worked today, first time in my life... I can't say I enjoyed it haha :lol

But it's an experience that I'm glad to have had in my life so yeah...


----------



## IdontMind

NoHeart said:


> I worked today, first time in my life... I can't say I enjoyed it haha :lol
> 
> But it's an experience that I'm glad to have had in my life so yeah...


thats awesome man


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _Things Yet Undreamed_ by Todd H. C. Fischer and _The Muse Of The Monstrous & Other Tales_ by Stephen Jankiewicz. Plus a beading book for my mother which I know she'll like.


----------



## niacin

I finally feel free from everyone and everything. I'm glad for the friends I have, but also just glad being me. Lol, self-acceptance is great


----------



## yna

Got called for a job interview!! Finally. :boogie


----------



## ACCV93

Nothing happened today for me  So... I guess I can try and see that as a positive?


----------



## Brasilia

ACCV93 said:


> Nothing happened today for me


You got a high-five from Brasilia, here you go:

:high5

---------------------------------

After waiting in a corridor for 10 minutes I plucked up the courage to speak to my personal tutor about my essay, I felt the acid churning in my stomach from the nerves, but it was so worthwhile - so ****ing proud of myself.


----------



## ACCV93

Brasilia said:


> You got a high-five from Brasilia, here you go:
> 
> :high5
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> After waiting in a corridor for 10 minutes I plucked up the courage to speak to my personal tutor about my essay, I felt the acid churning in my stomach from the nerves, but it was so worthwhile - so ****ing proud of myself.


 :yay


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got $20 for babysitting spent day with Kelly it was fun then we went shopping after


----------



## tbyrfan

I participated in class 3 times today and didn't say anything stupid.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

My case manager showed up unexpectedly to give me a $25 card for my pay-as-you-go phone. I was wondering if I'd ever be able to get minutes on it again since my dad can't afford it all the time but she solved the problem, until May at least.


----------



## tronjheim

The sky was overcast and yet it did not rain.


----------



## Bawsome

For once i didn't feel anxious at all walking around in public and dealing with people. it felt so amazing, if this is what its like to be SA free and comfortable in your own skin, for once in my life i am afraid to die. im glad all my hard work is finally paying off and i am really looking forward to living many more years on this earth.


----------



## NoHeart

Work was abit better today, I was working with another interm the entire day and I guess we sort of get along :lol

He used to go to the same school as me but I only ever seen him, hadn't actually spoken to him... fun guy.


----------



## tehuti88

New book! :boogie _Worlds Of Cthulhu_ ed. by Robert M. Price. It has a couple of stories by Will Murray in it. I love Will Murray's Lovecraftian fiction, he should have his own collection.


----------



## KaoJ

Ran into an old friend when i was out shopping and i was able to have a conversation with him without feeling anxious and not knowing what to say.


----------



## A Void Ant

I initiated a wave to 3 strangers today. They all waved back.


----------



## tbyrfan

I just heard a train blaring its horn from miles away. It's nothing big, but it's so calming to me.


----------



## NoHeart

-I signed myself up for this new gym that opened just around my corner.
-I got some sweet new sport clothes.
-Someone invited me to go see this comedy act with them


----------



## HappyZappy

I set some goals for tomorrow.


----------



## Urquhart

Just got back from a decent work-out, and the girl behind the counter at my local shop smiled at me. This counts as positive until I wake up tomorrow and my muscles have seized XD


----------



## avalon99

I took our dog to the vet today. His nail got caught in something causing him great pain so they pulled that out and trimmed the rest. I felt pretty calm and spoke clearly to the receptionists and the guys taking care of him. Also went to the gym and had a great workout.


----------



## tehuti88

Got a nice e-card from my friend.


----------



## Nitrogen

My pug squished his little face against the window as I was opening the door into the house when I got home from school today. I was laughing so hard I couldn't even get the key in the lock. It was cute, it cheered me up.


----------



## Omgblood

Had a really good day at class today. I came in with a really bad mood but left out extremely happy.

Talked to this girl and this other classmate for like an hour. I was on fire for like 1.5 hours. This was like my first lengthy conversation with a girl, like ever in a while. And I thought I did well


Also, I feel accepted by my co-workers

Also my place of work is about to be audited. Management is freakin the **** out


----------



## Mandachii

Been getting more productive with my drawings!


----------



## tehuti88

New book! :boogie _Black Wings II: New Tales Of Lovecraftian Horror_ ed. by S. T. Joshi. It's weird, Amazon shipped it, then e-mailed to inform me there was a processing error and they'd requested the shipper to return it, then they opened a new order and mailed it to me again. :? Ah well, at least it got here!


----------



## Becca333

Everyone I encountered today was nice! and NO small talk! YAY


----------



## da kewliest

in speech class today(SPEECH CLASS I know!) we had to act out a skit and improv. The teacher singled me out In front of everyone and said I dominated the scene! awesome!!!


----------



## Nitrogen

No school today because of doctor's appointments! which was kinda fun. At least I have the medication and things that I need now, so that'll make life a bit better for me.

Also bought some collectors comic book specials and a few dvds that were on sale since the local entertainment store here is closing. which kinda sucks, but at least i could score some good things before they move out.


----------



## tbyrfan

I thought my parents had to pay $4,650 for the damages from that girl hitting my car in the parking lot, but it turns out the insurance company confirmed that she was 100% at fault, and we didn't have to pay a cent.


----------



## flamingwind

I won the competition of the suicide prevention week poster at my school. That's really ironic


----------



## noyadefleur

My classes were cancelled due to the snow!


----------



## NoHeart

My internship is finally over... woohoo 

I had lunch with a guy from the lab, we talked about how kids these days are spoiled brats haha :lol

I also went to see my dad in his workplace ( I'm doing my internship at the plant he works ), it was really cool to finally see where and what he does


----------



## cmed

Home visiting family... and SNOW!!!


----------



## prayingcally84

Snow!


----------



## tehuti88

Last night when I went out to fill the bird feeders, the two little black kittens were awaiting me in the snow. They're both little hyperactive snuggle bunnies now that I've managed to pet them, and they've become kind of a nuisance since they sit (and occasionally climb) in the bush during the day and stalk my birds. >:/ But anyway, I always have to fend them off when filling the feeders, they're such little clingy barnacles! I stepped outside and told them they'd have to wait until I was done filling the feeders and then I would bring them some fresh food. I stepped off the porch and down into the yard and through the snow (careful not to step on the kittens since they get constantly underfoot, I actually did step on the runty one's paw once and he wailed and wailed ;_; ) and started filling the feeder and then

"WooOOOO!!"

I was wearing my inside shorts since I was just stepping out for a minute...one kitten grabbed hold of each leg at the same time, and they grabbed me by the thighs!! :eek It was like being goosed twice at the same time! So here I am at midnight, out in the cold and snow, pouring sunflower seeds into a dish and trying hard not to spill them or shriek with laughter while these two little kitties are clinging to my legs. :lol

When I was done I got them their food and brushed some snow out of the way (the little calico kitten hid in the bush as always, she's starting to poke her head out and occasionally even step out entirely while I'm there, but is still too shy to come close or let me pet her) and petted them a bit and then went back inside.

Oy. Kitten leggings!


----------



## AceEmoKid

The weekend has arrived. That is all.


----------



## inanamd

*productive*

i did absolutly nothing today besides watch breaking bad on netflix, but then i thought about calling my dad that lives 200 miles away. Usually i just ignore the thought because i try to avoid talking to people as much as I can no matter who it is, but i knew it would make his day so i did it anyway and had a good long conversation then i decided to join this site lol so it actually turned pretty productive


----------



## tbyrfan

My advisor and PI said my personal statement is very strong and well-written. :yes This is my first time writing one, so i'm glad it's coming to me easier than I thought.


----------



## NoHeart

I slept in and it felt sooooooooooooo good omg.... :yay


----------



## russianruby

I woke up and I'm alive! Yay lol...


----------



## toutenkarthon

I prepared a nice meal.


----------



## A Void Ant

Well it has been building up over the past month or so but is finally coming to pass, particularly yesterday at work. That is, two of my coworkers have invited me over to their apartment for tomorrow. I am very nervous but excited at the same time. I have not been to another person's home (outside of family members) for ages upon ages.


----------



## tehuti88

I think I just saw a sundog! :eek I've never seen a sundog before! I tried getting a photo of it but without the actual sun in the picture I don't think it turned out well at all, plus I was photographing through a dirty window...ah well. At least I think I actually saw one! Wow!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 1 hour, my Dad took me out got me groceries and we went to Walmart and he paid for my bill $25 I got a really nice back pack on Clearance for $5 and he took me out for a rasberry mocha specialty coffee at McDonalds, and I gave my Mom her BDay prez and she gave me lots of her nice pj pants. And i'm going to comedy show at nightclub tonight  and Mark's buying me a drink/food there and my uncle paid for my ticket


----------



## ChrissyQ

tehuti88 said:


> I think I just saw a sundog! :eek I've never seen a sundog before! I tried getting a photo of it but without the actual sun in the picture I don't think it turned out well at all, plus I was photographing through a dirty window...ah well. At least I think I actually saw one! Wow!


What on earth is a "sundog"?!


----------



## Icestorm

Well, last night I told someone about my SA through email. I worried myself to death all day about his reply, and I just read it. It was totally not what I expected, he was really accepting about it. :boogie


----------



## Still Waters

First couple of hours this morning I was super grouchy -Finally wore off though and the rest of the day has just been bliss!!-I've gotten lots of practical things done and have been in a good mood for a change-that's so incredibly rare and WONDERFUL!!


----------



## tehuti88

ChrissyQ said:


> What on earth is a "sundog"?!


It's like a "false" sun, or a tiny fragment of a rainbow (just a spot) that appears way off to the side of the sun...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dog

The one I saw was nowhere near as impressive as those but it was certainly interesting. 

http://www.publicdomainpictures.net/pictures/30000/velka/sun-dog.jpg

The one I saw looked similar to this, only more yellowy and not quite as bright.



Black Dagger said:


> Well, last night I told someone about my SA through email. I worried myself to death all day about his reply, and I just read it. It was totally not what I expected, he was really accepting about it. :boogie


Great! :yay


----------



## Cam1

My family is moving to South Carolina in the fall! Even though I'll be at school in NY it's still really exciting to know I'll be going to SC during breaks instead of Maine!

I may actually miss certain things about Maine, though. It's a nice state, just not to live in.


----------



## ChrissyQ

My friend Lisa invited me over for dinner and movies tonight with her family  and i'm going to walk her dog for longg walk


----------



## tronjheim

I realized I've taken so many risks (which are worth it) already in my life.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I dressed up in a costume and went to a restaurant and a grocery store. I didn't let people's stares bother me. 

(Don't worry; it wasn't too outlandish a costume. It could be considered "vintage fashion.") )


----------



## kilgoretrout

I figured out how to use the computer scanner. I've had this thing for 7 years.


----------



## AussiePea

Airbox snorkels I designed over about a 2 week period fit on the race car like a dream. Stoked.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _The Crawling Chaos & Others_ and _Medusa's Coil & Others: The Annotated Revisions & Collaborations Of HP Lovecraft_, Vol.s 1 and 2, ed. by S. T. Joshi. I already have the revisions but these have annotations and a bit of extra material I'm unfamiliar with! Good to go with the annotated/corrected Penguin editions of HPL's work.

Plus some new computer games, though I have yet to install them...

Also, while I was petting the bigger feral kitten, the runty one was trying to butter up my cat, who was having none of it, so the runt picked up a rubber band that was sitting on the porch and made off with it in his mouth while my cat watched flabbergasted. :lol

There was also a possum on the porch last night. Poor wet possum.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My British friend just did the funniest thing ever for me. We challenge each other to do embarrassing stuff in public and post videos of it. Me and my sister challenged him to take his laptop into a coffee shop and start watching porn with the volume all the way up and record everyone's reactions and he actually did it. It was the funniest thing I had ever seen.


----------



## Sym

I made it through another presentation!


----------



## moonlighttwilight

My crush gave me a hug today :mushy


----------



## tronjheim

I received compliments for one of my works from our EIC and another big person in our book project.


----------



## Charmander

Did a powerpoint presentation and the professor said I delivered the best out of everyone. How ironic.


----------



## M A N I C

I went to the gym for the first time in months.

Feeling unfit, and feeling the worst general anxiety/depression in a long time, but still got through my routine.


----------



## ShyFX

Great game tonight. My home team got the W!


----------



## M A N I C

M A N I C said:


> I went to the gym for the first time in months.


But, feeling much better today! Must be the endorphins... Now getting some "spring" cleaning done. :yes


----------



## tronjheim

I trusted and told a friend about my mental conditions and he seems genuinely concerned. I am grateful to have met that guy.


----------



## socialanxietyfix

Today is a new beginning for all my dreams to come true.


----------



## Cam1

Walked around the city and found a second job at the deli


----------



## tehuti88

Logged on late last night and updated my writing site. Now my most recent writing is available there. :yay

Also, OMG, but this runty feral kitten is a klepto! Several days ago he stole a rubber band from the porch, the next day he stole an old paper towel, now today he picked up an old glove and made off with it in his mouth. WTF?? :lol

Oh, and last night on the porch there was not only a huge possum but a skunk, as well. :eek What on Earth are they doing out this time of year??


----------



## TryingMara

Received word that a friend is returning home.


----------



## cosmicslop

After a month a two weeks, I finally got to see my therapist and unload everything that's been bothering me. Feels good, man.


----------



## ShyFX

Another win! In yo face Knicks fans!


----------



## tronjheim

I went out tonight with 2 female friends for dinner and coffee. We just talked about random things. And then we reached the topic of relationships. They gave me plenty of tips on how to court women and stuff. I only hope to meet the right one for me.


----------



## Vexedex

The weather was nice today.
I talked to my Aunt about anxiety, and for once it seemed like she understood how I was feeling.


----------



## Mandachii

The Volunteering Orientation was incredibly boring yesterday, but I'm so glad it's finally over and done with. My online profile was approved now, and I even went ahead and signed up for my first position that involves doing reception by the pool area on Thursdays. Looks like I have to wait until they email me further details about the position.

I'm extremely anxious about this, especially considering how it involves making phone calls, but I keep trying to tell myself that it may not be so bad. I mean I really need to overcome my phone phobia anyways. >.<;;


----------



## tehuti88

Got through my surgery.  I hope I recover well and start to feel better. I have loose blood squishing around under a clear bandage and it itches and just...ugh. :?

Also, last night when I was out petting the kittens, the huge possum was huddled in the little makeshift shelter they used to be in. I'm chattering and cuddling these feral kittens just a few feet away and this creature is peering out at us and it was probably the world's most nervous possum. :lol


----------



## cybernaut

-Ran in public park for the first time ever. The park is surrounded by oncoming traffic too

-Finally memorized the Arabic ABC!!!!It took me 1 year on and off due to depression and college. Now, I'm ready to learn.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Cam1 said:


> Walked around the city and found a second job at the deli


I admire how hard-working you are  I can't keep up with just school.
-

I passed my clinical skills assessment today. (Midterm tomorrow- yay..).


----------



## ACCV93

Even though I hated the experience, met up with somebody at a bar today, had a few drinks. I would say it's a bit of an accomplishment, I just don't know why I can never enjoy any social interactions  Maybe if I grow some balls and start allowing me to just be ME... if that day ever comes. :stu


----------



## ChrissyQ

I spent the day with my aunt and her 3 dogs I made $45 cleaning my aunt's house


----------



## cybernaut

Today,my International Politcs professor needed 2 voluntary notetakers for a student who is disabled. I decided to be one the notetakers for the disabled student.


----------



## tehuti88

A couple of new computer games.


----------



## cybernaut

That mother and little brother are not "too injured" and are alive after this car accident that they got into today.Their injuries are minor, thankfully.I wish that I was there with them,but I'm away at this hellhole for college.


----------



## NoHeart

I came back home


----------



## Vexedex

Had an amazing day with my dad.
We didn't do anything "special", but going outside and about the town made me feel a ton better than I was yesterday.


----------



## Charmander

It's my birthday.


----------



## nightrain

Charmander said:


> It's my birthday.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Things Unsaid

I baked more cookies, and nominated my spirit animal:


----------



## Soundboy

I helped my dad fix his car. It Made me feel good about myself, finally helping someone who helps me regularly


----------



## YuyuM

My dad picked up me and my brother from university to go home. I have reading week to look forward too.


----------



## Charmander

nightrain said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you! :b


----------



## Temujin

Charmander said:


> It's my birthday.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DubnRun

I didnt commit suicide. wait is that a good thing? probably not.


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Also, OMG, but this runty feral kitten is a klepto! Several days ago he stole a rubber band from the porch, the next day he stole an old paper towel, now today he picked up an old glove and made off with it in his mouth. WTF?? :lol


Holy cripes, my dad put a big stuffed squirrel on the porch just to see what would happen, and that klepto kitten actually made off with it!! :lol


----------



## Charmander

Temujin said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks mister!


----------



## meepie

I didn't have a headache today.


----------



## beothuck1

I went on a Winter walk outside and I actually took the time to enjoy the beauty of the scenery around me- the sun setting over the Atlantic Ocean and tall trees and snow. I haven't felt like I slowed down enough to do this in a while. Stopping to appreciate nature brought me an inner peace today that I have been craving.


----------



## NoHeart

I talked to someone really awesome :boogie


----------



## cybernaut

I just made the best Jambalaya ever for dinner tonight ^_^.


----------



## noyadefleur

I sat with my stepmom today and we fixed up my resume and I wrote up a cover letter. When I get back home I am finally going to get myself a job! :yay


----------



## tranquildream

Going dancing =) so excited. Turning my life around now and taking control.


----------



## jgymcar

made a few phone calls about car all turned out well,went to a physio aswell to sort out trap injury worked out very well and wasnt nervous around her


----------



## ShyFX

It's a holiday in Ontario and I don't have to work. Aaawww yyyyeeeaaa


----------



## tbyrfan

Got an A on the paper I was practically ****ting myself worrying about all week! :yay


----------



## tehuti88

Had a really cool dream about finding forgotten rooms upstairs in my house. I love that dream, just wish I could remember the details better. Oddly, in this one there was a garden trellis with a lion statue or topiary, and a koi pond. Hm. :sus


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I discovered they have Matlab on the computers at school


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I felt really happy and confident today, which helped me get a lot of work done. 

Also, someone randomly called my office phone to ask for one of my co-workers (I think?) and I totally failed in the conversation and didn't redirect the call, but I didn't let it bother me. Stuff like that usually throws me into depression for the remainder of the day, but I fought it!


----------



## Buerhle

Went for a jog... Finally.


----------



## tehuti88

New computer games.


----------



## Mur

Finally got accepted into the Computer Animation program at my local community college after being on a waiting list for two years


----------



## Things Unsaid

Finally stood up for myself against my bully of a mother.


----------



## Reclus

Someone said she REALLY likes my avatar.


----------



## tehuti88

New computer game.


----------



## ACCV93

Played some guitar, and I liked something I came up with


----------



## Cheskey

I ended up laughing at the end of a very much anxiety-inducing day. At least I learnt that I really can't handle London, too


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 4 hours! I'm dog sitting my aunt's 3 dogs at her mansion for 8 days while they're at their house in Las Vegas.


----------



## cafune

Fed ducks bread at the pond. And I hand fed two swans. Brave creatures. They actually swam to my outstretched hand.  The ladies at the supermarket called me brave for doing that in this weather. Then I told them I was Canadian, and, well, they seemed to think I've developed an immunity for the cold via fur or something. :con Anyway, they gave me directions. Everyone's been giving me directions. My day consisted of getting lost, asking around, and locating where I had to be. Helpful people.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Had a great bike ride, got back to eating healthily.


----------



## tbyrfan

I got invited to join Psi Chi! Induction is in April! I've waited for this for my whole college career :yay


----------



## miminka

massive cleaning/rearranging of the apartment today, as well as finally taking care of crap that had been piling up for a while (months) that had been 'out of sight, out of mind'.

so you.. you know what i mean? it feels good..


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

mardou said:


> massive cleaning/rearranging of the apartment today, as well as finally taking care of crap that had been piling up for a while (months) that had been 'out of sight, out of mind'.
> 
> so you.. you know what i mean? it feels good..


 I seriously need to do the same for my room. It is a state.


----------



## noyadefleur

mardou said:


> massive cleaning/rearranging of the apartment today, as well as finally taking care of crap that had been piling up for a while (months) that had been 'out of sight, out of mind'.
> 
> so you.. you know what i mean? it feels good..


:clap I was planning to help you with that though!

And laughing at passive Everest College commercial guy. :lol


----------



## BeyondOsiris

A couple things:

1. My professor had a seizure in class on Tuesday, but he was back today and was fine.
2. We got our quizzes back, and the class average was an 8/20 so he decided to just count it as extra credit. I was one of only 2 people in the class of like 60 students who had a perfect quiz (25/20 points), so I banked myself 25 free points!


----------



## ysabelmilby

I finished my work for this week so I've got nothing stressful to do this weekends. Looking forward on relaxing and having fun!


----------



## NoHeart

It's friday, nuff said.


----------



## TryingMara

Pushed myself in a social situation. Yesterday, too. And they went well! These are situations I would have easily run from last year and was prepared to run from earlier this week. Glad I stuck it out.


----------



## tehuti88

Couldn't get back to sleep this morning (my cat dropped off a live mouse in my room ;_; ) so decided to accompany my mother to lunch and get shopping out of the way too. I felt close to passing out while eating (I have a history of such things and have actually passed out in that place before...they called the ambulance and cops and everything, ugh ;_; ), but made it through without conking out, which I guess is a good thing. ops


----------



## TaliesinLALA

Was having a bad day, and of my mates ... only 2 cared enough to follow up on my current state. But oh how I appreciate those 2! :yes


----------



## Cam1

Been on OKCupid for a few months now, finally met someone who I am going to meet in person :eek

I hope I can do this, don't want to disappoint her like I have in past dates. I think I'm a bit better now though.


----------



## Cam1

tehuti88 said:


> Couldn't get back to sleep this morning (my cat dropped off a live mouse in my room ;_; ) so decided to accompany my mother to lunch and get shopping out of the way too. I felt close to passing out while eating (I have a history of such things and have actually passed out in that place before...they called the ambulance and cops and everything, ugh ;_; ), but made it through without conking out, which I guess is a good thing. ops


They say that cats bring dead animals to the people they respect the most in attempt to teach them how to hunt :lol


----------



## Zenders

Two random strangers smiled at me for no reason...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Hello22 said:


> After 10 weeks out of work i got approved for a career break!!!!! So my and my 4 mates are off to Canada in April, and if i don't like it, i am guaranteed my job back here, so i have my safety net created!
> 
> Never thought i'd say it but thank god i work for a multinational company, they paid me in full for for 10 weeks, and then i get a career break, and i'm also owed 3 weeks holidays. And it was thanks to my new boss who gave me a good reference to Human Resources for my career break.
> 
> After all the **** i went through with my ankle, the light is at the end of the tunnel!


:clap :clap :clap So happy for you...


----------



## millyxox

Last night decided to go to the bar to get my drink orn & party!!! I went out with a sh*t load of people and blew all my money ! Now it's time for me to get a job... It was fun though.


----------



## tehuti88

Cam1 said:


> They say that cats bring dead animals to the people they respect the most in attempt to teach them how to hunt :lol


Considering how often he brings them back to me live, my cat must think I'm incredibly stupid. "Look...this one's still breathing! Take it!" :lol


----------



## tehuti88

The neighbor came out and started blowing snow while I was petting the feral kittens, so they scurried off without me having to go through the incredibly awkward and guilt-inducing process of noodging them off my porch and shutting them outside. ;_;

Sometimes I wonder if the neighbors see me doing this and think, "Why is she letting in that big old cranky-looking cat but noodging those cute little kittens outside like that??"


----------



## heyperson

It was a bad day because the guy i like didnt talk to me all day BUT then i met a really nice guy today


----------



## tronjheim

First time in my life to fly alone with no notable issues.


----------



## eveningbat

I have got myself a lipstick today.


----------



## ShyFX

A cute girl told me she loves me. She's only three years old but I'll take it.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I finally reached a daily post count of 3.

**** yeah. Now to act like I don't care, all cool and casual-like...


----------



## probably offline

I ate alone at a public restaurant(that's a big deal to me). Forever alone, etc.


----------



## tehuti88

Finally for the first time since my surgery, took a nice long hot soak in the tub. Felt so good.


----------



## Stradivari

Went running with my dad and had a good endorphin rush. and having pizza tonight (woohoo!)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I deactivated my facebook today. I never use it and I don't belong on there anyway.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Tried two new things on the weekend. Both went well. Making an omlette and rolling a cigarette.


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite

A girl I like poked me on Facebook just a minute ago.


----------



## Soundboy

I got a usb deck and a pair of components


----------



## cafune

Bought three pieces of clothing. My favourite is a fluffy jumper in white and raspberry with an intricate Aztec design. I love how it's somewhat baggy, but in a cute way; it completely engulfs me and makes me feel safe. :um Also, it was on sale! I only paid £10. <3

I fed the ducks and swans at the pond today, too. There was a lot of squawking, biting and general discord, though. I don't know why they were so angry and hyped up.


----------



## tehuti88

New computer games, though I have yet to install them.

Also, had my followup visit to the doctor, and afterward ate at McDonald's with my mother and grandmother.


----------



## cmed

Discovered 4 new terrific songs to download. I was just starting to get bored with all of my music too. That was clutch.


----------



## ACCV93

I passed my exam?


----------



## Nitrogen

I got up in front of my Spanish class today, spoke Spanish for my exam, and passed with flying colours, I think. Though I did have some trouble with pronouncing "dificilísimo" but she let it slide. ^__^

I feel good right now.


----------



## RaydonTheAngel

I went to one of my doctors which is just down the street by myself. Pk very proud of myself.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

I woke up late for my calculus class, so I figured I'd stay in but went anyways since I was a bit behind on the material. I was 10 minutes late to the class but there was a different professor, one I had taken the semester before for a different math class. She explained things in better detail and I wasn't that behind after the class.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _Black Water: The Book Of Fantastic Literature_ ed. by Alberto Manguel, _Black Water 2: More Tales Of The Fantastic_ ed. by Alberto Manguel, and _Magical Realist Fiction: An Anthology_ ed. by David Young and Keith Hollaman. I've never much liked the ethnic magical realist novels they made us read in college (like _Like Water For Chocolate_, UGH hated it! :no ), but I've liked some other stuff like Borges's work, and the anthology _The Weird_, so decided to give these a try. Plus they have slews of stories in them!


----------



## loneranger

My day off today and enjoying it.


----------



## ACCV93

Someone started talking to me at the bustop and he was a really nice dude, we had a nice chat before the bus came


----------



## cafune

My aunt told me that our family friend's youngest child missed us, but mostly me. She apparently put them through a lot, demanding where we were and such. :/ Anyway, I know I'm great with kids, always have been.


----------



## KaoJ

I really enjoy driving my new car. Money well spent so far, it runs so smooth and has a bit of power in it


----------



## AceEmoKid

Wow, I just wrote an 8 page mystery "short story" for creative writing.

That's like, a record considering my normal habit of procrastination. Now if only my printer wasn't being so uncooperative...


----------



## marcv2013

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I deactivated my facebook today. I never use it and I don't belong on there anyway.


Me too!!!:high5


----------



## RelinquishedHell

marcv2013 said:


> Me too!!!:high5


:drunk


----------



## Still Waters

The problem with my car was minor and was fixed quickly!!!! It's so depressing to be without a car,I'm incredibly relieved! Oh,got some money I wasn't expecting today too,tempted to splurge but I shall resist and save it instead.


----------



## Green Eyes

Today I asked my crush if he wants to go out with me and he said yes!
Still can't believe I really asked him that. It will be my first date


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Green Eyes said:


> Today I asked my crush if he wants to go out with me and he said yes!
> Still can't believe I really asked him that. It will be my first date


Awesome work! Pleased for you.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Had a really nice time at the lovely park, the first proper sun of the spring, with a special someone.


----------



## ShyFX

I became an uncle today.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Not today, but yesterday I tested my blood glucose and it was 4.9, which falls in normal range. Thank goodness because I've been peeing a lot lately and feeling really thirsty, and the thought of diabetes crossed my mind *shudders*


----------



## marcv2013

I ate at a restaurant all by myself for the first time!


----------



## MoonForge

marcv2013 said:


> I ate at a restaurant all by myself for the first time!


I want to do that one, but going to a cafe and reading the paper and having some water, at first i wanted to go for coffee but it gives me heartburns, its a cafe i've been before and their coffee is so strong x_x Anyway thumbs up for you for eating by your myself in a restaurant !

And i have warm tea on a cold morning, so that's already a good thing for me


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to Photography Therapy Group I like the ppl in my group! And I went out for dinner at Chinese smorgezborg restaurant with my aunt and uncle and their friend Mark. And I made $100 from dog sitting


----------



## NoHeart

My classes ended earlier today so I took advantage of the extra time and decided to go cycling again... it's been so long since I went and am so glad I went, I had forgotten how much I love it ^___^


----------



## Cam1

Apparently I wasn't as awkward as I thought I was during the Skype session. The date is still on :boogie


----------



## ysabelmilby

Since I finished my work last week early, my boss gave me a simple task this week and when I finished it again early before submission, She said that I can take my vacation leave for two weeks. The best part of it is I could go visit my parents at the Philippines since my mothers birthday and their silver anniversary is this coming march (my parents we're married 1 year after I was born).


----------



## dreadwiler

I was asked to take on a higher responsibility role at my job. Anxiety-provoking, but confidence building, and motivating.


----------



## cybernaut

*[2/27/13]*: I had the guts to go to the first "International Studies Club" meeting. There were probably like 20 people there. I didn't know anyone and seemed tense around them. I'll try to go to 2 or 3 meetings to decide if it's worth it. I'm not a part of any club, as of now.


----------



## tehuti88

Nice long hot bath.


----------



## dogmatic

Finally setting up my business. Of course I need to get my breast implants and lipo done after I save some money hahahah :teeth


----------



## AceEmoKid

I only applied to one college/university, and I got the fat old envelope today!

Normally I'm not too enthusiatic about things, but this is exactly what I needed in the midst of all this depression, low confidence, etc. It makes me feel good to also know that I had a lot of C's on my transcript, but nonetheless got picked as one of the 20 students out of several hundred applicants. Plus I was _not _looking forward to going to community college--it'd be like high school all over again, plus no dorming for the true college experience.

Animation at Loyola Marymount, here I come!


----------



## Sammys Grammie

ShyFX said:


> I became an uncle today.


:clap Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sammys Grammie

I came home from work just now to find a surprise package from my neice in New England. It was a walking video she'd told me she was sending, but then also the 10th anniversary collection of a movie we started watching at her house a few years ago. The really freaky part is that I'd been thinking about the movie this week and couldn't remember the name of it, then poof!! It appears in my mail box. Great start to my weekend!!


----------



## cosmicslop

We made spaghetti for dinner tonight, which means the next best thing is yet to come: spaghetti for breakfast.


----------



## tehuti88

I got a new laptop. It has over twice the hard drive space as my current one! :yay And Win7 since it was on clearance! Of course, I have yet to hook it up and try it out/customize it, and the monitor is smaller than the one I have now (the box made it look bigger), so I do hope it can accommodate my games, that was kind of why I got it. :blush It's a Sony Vaio (sic?); my current one is an HP so I imagine it'll be quite different. I do hope the smaller monitor size can accommodate my games. :afr

Oh yes, and that means I'll have to spend ages installing my slews of games! I'm scared. ;_;


----------



## Brasilia

tehuti88 said:


> I got a new laptop. It has over twice the hard drive space as my current one! :yay And Win7 since it was on clearance! Of course, I have yet to hook it up and try it out/customize it, and the monitor is smaller than the one I have now (the box made it look bigger), so I do hope it can accommodate my games, that was kind of why I got it. :blush It's a Sony Vaio (sic?); my current one is an HP so I imagine it'll be quite different. I do hope the smaller monitor size can accommodate my games. :afr
> 
> Oh yes, and that means I'll have to spend ages installing my slews of games! I'm scared. ;_;


Lucky you! Mine keeps restarting on its own accord :/

--------------------------

I had the best nap I've had in ages, I slept for two hours last night, and I got home and just hit the hay like a ton of bricks, not a stir in my sleep, not a "wake up!" from my mother, I was left to dissolve into the comfort of my bed, and I woke up feeling refreshed and better than ever. I don't feel worried for completing none of the tasks I set for myself today - because I had the best nap ever and that's all that matters


----------



## CoastalSprite

A classmate just texted me to ask if I'm feeling better, because I looked like I was in pain during class. Awwww. So sweet..

(I was having allergic reactions all morning).


----------



## HeyJuliet

I got my BDD workbook and Body Image help book in the mail today! So excited to finally get over this stupid disorder that's been ruining my life!


----------



## cmed

I'm pretty sure I passed through some kind of membrane into another dimension of boredom duller than any other human has ever experienced, so I went to the gas station and got a fountain soda then went to the beach and walked around and looked at stuff for like 3 minutes. Then I got in my car and went home. It was the most eventful thing that happened all week.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

I avoided making a costly mistake on impulse and went with a much more reasonable purchase.


----------



## ShyFX

Sammys Grammie said:


> :clap Congrats!!!!


Thanks Sammys Grammie.  And welcome to the forum!

I got to sleep in and then relax with a giant cup of tea and good tunes. Oh, and my upstairs neighbours kids aren't making a racket for once.


----------



## Relz

I got surprised with a new car as a late birthday present!!!!! OMG!!! :O :boogie :clap 
What my parents don't know is that I am still very much afraid of driving alone. :afr
But I did drive today for the second or third time in 3 years. And I didn't mess up.

So does this make me one step closer to being a real adult?


----------



## WhoDey85

I got to watch my nephew's 3rd grade basketball team advance to the city finals today!


----------



## cafune

My cousin's toddler seems to have warmed up to me, finally. She's an adorable bundle of energy. Completely different from when I last saw her. She was so shy.


----------



## ucmethruitall

I went to church...even after I was late. Not going did not cross my mind.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Started working out again after two years.


----------



## noscreenname

Found out a couple of people just up and quit at work so they increased my hours and they gave me a store shirt so I think they will be keeping me on. I am deliriously happy to have what many would consider a **** job. 

I won't completely relax though until I have 500 hrs in so they can't fire me without giving me unemployment.


----------



## tronjheim

I have begun writing on my paper!


----------



## renegade disaster

more insight and progress with my therapy.


----------



## whammy

i had mac n cheese for lunch


----------



## noyadefleur

Got some towels and sheets washed which is annoying and I've been meaning to do for a while. I also got a good amount of reading done for class, and devised a plan for my essay which is due in about two weeks. Oh, and since I started my diet on Friday I've lost 3.6 pounds!


----------



## Nitrogen

Learned a new song on guitar today!
and school hasn't half bad, either.


----------



## randomperson

I cleared my debts


----------



## pablo123

made my homework and watched the big bang theory


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt came over and spent 5 hrs with me helping me alot with organizing and packing


----------



## CoastalSprite

The guy who sat next to me talked to me  And another classmate came over to ask if I had received the notes he and my other clinical groupmates assembled, so I won't be unprepared for tomorrow's clinical. Anna pat me on the head LOL. It's often all the little things that can make my day bearable..


----------



## cuppy

I found that song that I was thinking about but didn't know the words to.



randomperson said:


> I cleared my debts


Hey, congrats!


----------



## krutq

Got a new job today. Gonna start next week. Will for sure be fun and challenging.


----------



## randomperson

cuppycake said:


> I found that song that I was thinking about but didn't know the words to.
> 
> Hey, congrats!


Thanks, just got to try and stay debt free this time!


----------



## tehuti88

The feral kittens were sweethearts today, all they did was rub against my legs and purr and let me pet them without the runty one sinking in his claws and trying to climb up my leg! :eek


----------



## Cam1

On break at work, I'm doing so good socially! :boogie


----------



## noyadefleur

Today I actually felt kind of, maybe, a little bit happy and pretty. :um It sounds sad, but it's really been a long time.


----------



## cuppy

noyadefleur said:


> Today I actually felt kind of, maybe, a little bit happy and pretty. :um It sounds sad, but it's really been a long time.


*squeal* ^___^ heehee


----------



## probably offline

Just got a text from my old friend who I went out with a few weeks ago, and we're gonna do something again next week *Note to self: There will be no bailing. NO bailing. If he doesn't call again, YOU will call to make sure it goes down. He has a busy life, not you.*


----------



## NoHeart

Signed up for another interim bureau ( or whatever it's called in English I have no idea ), it's like the 3rd one I've signed up for but I'm feeling pretty damn good about this one!

Unlike the others they were actually proposing various jobs and asked me if I was interested in them, there's a good chance I might end up working at some kind of ice cream parlor... although I don't wanna get my hopes up like last time!


----------



## cuppy

Somebody told me I have pretty lips :bah 

....:mushy


----------



## BillDauterive

cuppycake said:


> Somebody told me I have pretty lips :bah
> 
> ....:mushy


Awwww.....I never saw a photo of you, but I'm sure you're pretty. 

Nothing really good or bad happened today, it was pretty neutral. But I'll take that over feeling very depressed and rotten any-day!


----------



## Anyanka

It's been a really hot day, but now I have the fan running and it is so very peaceful.


----------



## heysam

Felt really really lazy (like90% lazy) to work out but did it anyway. I am so proud of myself! It's an amazing feeling.


----------



## Craig788

its the first time i get to post in this thread...something good actually happened

I landed a new job, which affords me a completely new slate and opportunity to start over

this is a MASSIVE breakthrough after over a year in treatment facilities and hospitals dealing with depression and my bipolar

basically, my life starts now 

ampage!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I reached the epiphany that there is absolutely no reason for me to not have any confidence when it comes to offering perspective. 

I don't really see why I should allow an inherent lack of self esteem repress something important that I may have to offer.


----------



## mooncake

I emailed someone who works for a charity to ask whether they still needed a volunteer. It's pretty minor, but for someone who suffers from terrible avoidance and procrastination, I'm happy with myself for finally doing something proactive. Just need to muster up the courage to apply to a few other volunteering roles now. Hopefully learning some new skills and getting some experience under my belt will help in the so far thoroughly depressing and hopeless hunt for a job.


----------



## probably offline

I've spent the day socializing and I had a great day without much anxiety. Feels good man. I have to suck on this for a bit.


----------



## Mandachii

After my orientation; after endless searching, emails and worries, I got a volunteering job as a Receptionist in one of my local community centers near the pool area! I start in April. I'm incredibly nervous for this because it deals with my biggest fears: phone calls, customer service & dealing with people in general, but I know I have to take the risk and overcome this fear. I know I can do it. I know I can, I know I can, I know I can. 



mooncake said:


> I emailed someone who works for a charity to ask whether they still needed a volunteer. It's pretty minor, but for someone who suffers from terrible avoidance and procrastination, I'm happy with myself for finally doing something proactive. Just need to muster up the courage to apply to a few other volunteering roles now. Hopefully learning some new skills and getting some experience under my belt will help in the so far thoroughly depressing and hopeless hunt for a job.


:yay That's amazing! And it's not minor at all - it's a big first step to overcoming your anxiety! I know when I was first calling/emailing to find volunteer work, it was a pretty big deal to me because it meant that I was stepping out of my comfort zone and putting myself out there. And I know how the avoidance and the procrastination feels like because I'm exactly the same way, even with my art. :X So good for you for taking initiative and being proactive! :clap


----------



## SandWshooter

Steak for breakfast, had my own seat on the bus to and from campus


----------



## cafune

I realized that I finally feel ready to return to school. Of course, I have to wait until September, but I haven't felt this way since the ninth grade. Like, I need something to occupy my time. What better distraction than readings, math problems, and essays? I want to throw myself into schoolwork, volunteering, and clubs again. I want to feel smart and be busy again. It's one thing to think this, and another to act upon it. I should start reviewing old material once I get home. Step one towards autonomy, freedom, and independence!

Also, I had a nice conversation with a cute cashier at the supermarket.

And I bought a pretty black/white lace dress that looks halfway decent on me.


----------



## CoastalSprite

When we were practicing our presentation, the girls in the group where I'm the outcast (the only one who isn't friends with everyone else) said my voice is really calm and smooth, like yoga. That was flattering- I was actually trying to get through my part as quickly as possible.


----------



## AussiePea

Made big gains with the new engine components I designed, feels good to know the last 3 months of work has been worthwhile.


----------



## millyxox

I'm getting better at Chinese. I can read some Chinese characters now  I used to think that it was so hard to learn Chinese, I thought it was impossible but I am amazed that my mind is sharp enough to take all of this knowledge in. I have good grades too Ahh!!! I feel so smart right now.

I got called intelligent by my other classmates today. I've been called smart my whole life but I never believed it because I thought that I just went to a crap high school filled with stupid ghetto kids. But now that we are in College, filled with educated people, I guess it's true. I can be a bit modest at times.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Scrambled eggs with extra gooey cheese for dinner. Nuff said.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Went to the Chelsea library today and subsequently paid a visit to the beach to enjoy the scenery for a while.

Also saw my sister for the first time in over a year. Her daughter is no longer a baby and her son is fast growing into an active young man!


----------



## ysabelmilby

As I earlier post in this thread that I'm going to the Philippines, I am now here for quite some time though this is the only time I got to open my account since I'm too busy. Today is such a great day since we had a great family bonding outing with my other relatives and I get to see my close cousins. We all have fun today or should I say yesterday since it's already 1a.m here. So that's it, I'm out. See again next time.


----------



## Josh2323

I was checking out some magazines in the book/magazine section over @walmart and this sweet old lady in a walker thought I might like to check out this book on Lego's that she was looking at LOL it totally threw me off because I was there just minding my own business reading a magazine...I replied "that's awesome!" and just smiled and walked away hahaha


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

ACCEPTED TO !!!!! Didn't even know the decisions were coming out today.


----------



## Green Eyes

Got a text from him <3


----------



## Relz

This was the first volunteer opportunity that ever worked out for me. I actually want to go back. I freaked out for nothing.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I woke up this morning feeling pretty rested


----------



## creasy

SA was a lot better today. I realized how much more confidently I can walk and interact with people now compared to a year ago. I used to always keep my head down and mumble all the time, but hardly ever anymore. Feels awesome.


----------



## renegade disaster

I had the house to myself all weekend, wooooo!


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I was checking out in line and the cashier asked me if I was off work since she knows me from my job. I told her "no." Then she went on how she hated working on a beautiful day like today and I added to that. I felt good, because I felt like I actually made an effort to have a real conversation. It was short, but I felt good about the effort.


----------



## cosmicslop

I think I can now pinpoint my new antipsychotics as the cause of feeling unreasonable dread at night after I have experimented with not taking them every other day. It's a relief to know I could blame something other than myself for once for as the cause of suffering. So I'm not going to take those pills anymore.


----------



## Bawsome

I saw some old acquaintances in town today, i was just about to do the usual avoidance, but instead i stopped my self and went over and approached them, they barely recognized me a first, we had a great chat and i felt awesome and reconnected!


----------



## tronjheim

I discovered the song "Je te donne" by Generation Goldman. Half of it is french and I can't understand it, but it still such a nice song.


----------



## Green Eyes

I just saw an episode of the Virgin Diaries and I'm not the worst date you can get. One men was even more akward on his date then me on my first date ever.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _Night Terrors: The Ghost Stories Of E. F. Benson_, _Floating Staircase_ by Ronald Malfi, _The Ghost Writer_ by John Harwood, and _The Dark Descent_ ed. by David G. Hartwell.

Also, I finally turned on my new laptop last night and started getting it all customized, putting things on the desktop and transferring files from my current laptop and setting up the browser and Windows the way I like them. I have yet to install some programs if I can find the disks and I had my mother take it to work to try to get Windows updates downloaded there since there are almost 500mb of them that need downloading. :eek

The only thing is, there's no MS Works on it. :| It's Windows 7 like my current laptop, but no Works. I use the word processor for word counts and spellcheck so I'm not sure what I'm going to do about that. :|

And I have to look up yWriter online to try to see how to install and import files with that. And the last version of the Freelang Ojibwa dictionary didn't work properly with Win7; I wonder if they've updated that since then. Ugh, it's been ages, I don't even know if it's still around. ;_;


----------



## bornbroken

I did my group assignment!! And laughed so hard for hours with a friend!!!


----------



## Josh2323

Took my kids out for a drive to galveston today 8)


----------



## B l o s s o m

My group presentation went pretty well at uni...


----------



## briteside

Had a breakthrough figuring out something that was puzzling me at work. And got to help one of the senior sales reps by sharing it. Yay!


----------



## misspeachy

My friend wanted to link my arm, made me feel so valued as a friend.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Made everyone at my clinical group laugh during post-conference, in a good way this time (I think). My instructor called me creative


----------



## sadcat

I completed another French lesson! I can now almost string together a coherent sentence. :b


----------



## renegade disaster

took my mothers dog for a walk around the block, not only did I not have too much anxiety but I didn't slip arse over tit on all the bloody ice when she was pulling all over the place. I consider that a success.


----------



## Cherrybombbbb

Today I went to Trader Joe's with my mom and the cashier was really friendly and nice. Made a little bit of smalltalk with me, I was really nervous and awkward but hey, at least I got SOME social interaction with someone other then my parents for a day.


----------



## cuppy

Probably the most productive day of my life. Things are finally falling into place


----------



## renegade disaster

more progress with therapy. talking today about ruminations,worries and how they affect me.

recognising that my own emotions that I feel aren't always rational to what is happening. to use an example, thinking that somebody else is looking at me or feeling a particular emotion towards me due to paranoia and realising that it could be something else entirely and staying focused on the real world, the environment around me rather than staying focused on myself and my own emotions. this is really helpful I just hope that I can apply it. been trying it out when out walking.


----------



## noyadefleur

Reading this thread makes me feel very positive, congrats on all your accomplishments everyone! 

Today I went out to hand out some resumes at the mall. I was so nervous and didn't really know where to begin, but once I jumped into it, everything was alright. I figured it would be better to go during the week to avoid busyness, but forgot that it's March break and there were kids and families all over the place! I got some mixed responses, some stores were already fully staffed and weren't even taking resumes at the time, some places weren't hiring but took my resume anyway, and some seemed to be hiring, took my resume and asked about my availability and experience. I went to Spring shoes and spoke with the assistant manager, who then asked me to come back at 1:00 to sit down and talk. Once I came back they had me do my interview right then and there. I was totally unprepared but it went really well as far as I can tell. The manger was young and very nice, she mentioned that they're definitely looking for people right now, and said they would call me tomorrow. I didn't hand out as many resumes as I would have liked because at some point I got really nervous and felt sort of aimless so I called it a day. However, I am really feeling good about the interview and hoping for good news tomorrow! If not, I'll go back out another time this or next week.


----------



## tehuti88

Last night I fiddled around with the new laptop a bit again, installing one of my photo programs (can't find the other one yet), and I seem to have installed the new version of yWriter and Freelang successfully (plus figured out why the Freelang installation on my current laptop failed, I put it in the wrong folder ops ). I activated the cheap free version of Office that came with the computer and it has a word processor (Word?) that looks rather complicated but it has a word count and spellchecker...now I just need to find a dictionary. Unfortunately I can't just copy the one from MS Works on my current laptop.

The only problem is I keep getting confused about which laptop I'm using--I just went looking in the programs on this one's start menu to see what that was I activated last night, then realized, that was the OTHER computer! :blush And my mother somehow didn't manage to download Windows updates yesterday, so had to take it back today to try again.

Then today had a nice hot soak in the tub, cuddled my cat, and the feral kittens were little sweethearts (though the runty one seems intent on tripping and killing me).


----------



## TryingMara

Found a new facewash and moisturizer that makes my face feel so good. It's so soothing. 

Also, I pushed myself to do something and I'm glad I did.


----------



## sadcat

I made a big pot of cheesy potato soup. :boogie I'm going to try and freeze a few servings for later dinners, even if the potato gets all grainy in the process.



tehuti88 said:


> Last night I fiddled around with the new laptop a bit again, installing one of my photo programs (can't find the other one yet), and I seem to have installed the new version of yWriter and Freelang successfully (plus figured out why the Freelang installation on my current laptop failed, I put it in the wrong folder ops ).


:int

I hope you don't mind my asking, but how is yWriter? I've been using Scrivener for years on my Mac, but I need something similar like it on Windows for when I write in the library.


----------



## Cam1

!

Me and another girl got in trouble for talking too much at work. Even though it was her who doesn't shut up, I was still excited.


----------



## tehuti88

sadcat said:


> I hope you don't mind my asking, but how is yWriter? I've been using Scrivener for years on my Mac, but I need something similar like it on Windows for when I write in the library.


I've never used Scrivener so can't compare, and am using yWriter primarily to keep track of my story rather than to write it, but as far as keeping track of things goes it's really interesting. There's a screen to input the chapter/text into, and then all sorts of little spots to fill in characters, items, locations, plot summaries and whatnot. And a place that keeps track of all the characters, items, etc. and how often they appear in the story (as well as word count). I write REALLY long stories that are difficult to keep track of, so my hope is this can help. 

Here's their Wiki:

https://sites.google.com/site/ywritersj/home


----------



## Still Waters

Things turned around for me! I've been feeling so dead and down -forced myself out to grab groceries and now feel sooooo much better! Sometimes,just being around others and accomplishing a few things can be really uplifting. If only I could figure out how to retain this mindset I'm loving right now!


----------



## Green Eyes

I asked my crush on a second date and he said yes.


----------



## Hapiness

I remembered that my life will end eventually, and with it, my torment


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I was "personally requested" to make two fruit trays at work for a party. My boss also admires my creativity when I do these kinds of things. It boosted my self-esteem.


----------



## mooncake

I got a random call out of the blue today offering me an interview for a weekend job somewhere I had applied to half a year ago! Terrified and I have nothing to wear (and the interview's on monday :S). But it's a pretty big thing for me even to have answered the phone, so I'm going to count just doing that as an achievement, even if the interview goes nowhere


----------



## solasum

mooncake said:


> I got a random call out of the blue today offering me an interview for a weekend job somewhere I had applied to half a year ago! Terrified and I have nothing to wear (and the interview's on monday :S). But it's a pretty big thing for me even to have answered the phone, so I'm going to count just doing that as an achievement, even if the interview goes nowhere


Wow, congratulations! This gives me hope that places I haven't heard back from could call me in the future.


----------



## kilgoretrout

I didn't run anyone over. The city is safe for another day. You're welcome, guys.


----------



## mooncake

solasum said:


> Wow, congratulations! This gives me hope that places I haven't heard back from could call me in the future.


Yeah, I was shocked! Well, it turns out that it wasn't a call from the place I'd initially thought, but another one. It's still been about two months since I applied to this place though. I'd just assumed I hadn't been successful and that my application had been binned. But apparently sometimes places do just hang on to your details for the future. So I guess it's worth staying hopeful.

Good luck with your job search!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked over 1 hr around lake with my aunt.


----------



## catcharay

mooncake said:


> I got a random call out of the blue today offering me an interview for a weekend job somewhere I had applied to half a year ago! Terrified and I have nothing to wear (and the interview's on monday :S). But it's a pretty big thing for me even to have answered the phone, so I'm going to count just doing that as an achievement, even if the interview goes nowhere


:boogie:clapwhooo congrats! Just breathe and remember to smile  Good luck!


----------



## catcharay

I've achieved my goal of cleaning the bathroom. It's one of my pet hates


----------



## bottleofblues

Didn't drink by myself tonight, saw a good movie and had a nice meal with my mum and sis which was much better.


----------



## huh

An actual girl acknowledged my existence by saying good morning to me.


----------



## skigirl81

Oh my gosh this post is still going since 2006!! Seeing that, is one good thing that has happened to me today.


----------



## Things Unsaid

Got a haircut and feel like a sheared sheep.


----------



## eveningbat

Hm, let me think, what good could have happened today... either my memory is too weak or... actually nothing.


----------



## Still Waters

I am not Catholic,but have been very interested in the new pope. There are so many signs,that though small,are indicating this might truly be an excellent man. It's refreshing and exciting.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _The Dreams Of Cardinal Vittorini & Other Strange Stories_, _The Complete Symphonies Of Adolf Hitler & Other Strange Stories_, and _Mrs. Midnight & Other Stories_ by Reggie Oliver. I saw his name on Amazon in comparison to Thomas Ligotti so wished to try him out, though it'll be a while till I can read his stuff. ops

I think I might've also found a nice downloadable dictionary from CNet last night for my new computer, though I have yet to install it and see.


----------



## misspeachy

I felt comfortable and happy and beautiful all day... I woke up and I looked so different, it was like a miracle and I felt so confident like I could do anything and all day long I didn't worry about anything whatsoever, I had such a lovely day and felt so happy to be in my own skin.


----------



## SuperSky

A neighbour I haven't met took the time to reassemble the contents of the envelope and tape it up after some unknown individual took my mail, opened it, and threw the contents over someone else's driveway when the mail wasn't to their liking.


----------



## ufc

Two good things:

1) Went clubbing last night into early this morning with some new people. Danced with a few very attractive girls. Had fun all night. 

2) Got in touch with an old friend with whom I grew apart with. Now, we're hanging out on St. Patty's day tomorrow. 

Good things all around.


----------



## Jarebear

ate food in public...with 4 other people...i'm the man :yes


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I feel a little bad about this, but someone who betrayed me last year paid for it in the last week. I was told today that his fiancé left him and his car broke down. He ruined our friendship by pretending not to be engaged last year so he could cheat on her with me. When I found out... I cut him out of my life. 

Karma...


----------



## probably offline

Eating in public and just getting out of the house, etc.


----------



## tehuti88

Finally got my stupid hair cut! Stupid longer hair, hate you, go away die! :mum

Also, last night on the forum somebody started a thread about creepypasta which convinced me to look into it some more and I think I might be getting hooked, this is scary Thomas Ligottiesque stuff, just what I love. Must look at some more. :yay


----------



## Things Unsaid

Some guy in the coffeeshop bought $5 gift cards to give to other patrons.


----------



## sadcat

I watched Wreck-It Ralph and laughed my butt off.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I misunderstood an assignment a few weeks ago. I redid it and resubmitted it, but my instructor told me it was late and 5% was taken for each day it was late. I didn't argue because it was my fault anyways.

I got the assignment back today, and my instructor gave me nearly full marks for it... Aww. I'm more touched by the kindness of the gesture than getting a better grade.


----------



## tristatejosh

Started studying for my A&P exam with a new study regime. Slowly and steadily, i'm understanding more of the material.


----------



## ShyFX

I did it. I painted my living room. It took me the whole freaking day but I did it. Couple of spots have to be touched up but it's pretty much done. And It's ****ing beautiful.


----------



## ChrissyQ

huh said:


> An actual girl acknowledged my existence by saying good morning to me.


Yay!


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## handsupmidnight

I got drunk. I ate good food.


----------



## mooncake

Had my job interview, and it was OK. It was pretty informal, so once I got there the nerves sort of just drifted away to my surprise. I stuffed up a little with some of the things they asked me (like what I want to do in the future - as the job is minimum wage and only for one day a week and I'm a graduate doing nothing else right now, I think they might wonder why I'd want to work for them for so few hours... I had stuff to say about that, but went a little blank at that point  ), so who knows what'll happen. But I did manage to make small talk OK, and make the interviewers laugh/make comments when being given a tour round the place, etc. So regardless of the outcome, I feel quite happy.

Also got rid of some stuff on ebay this week, which I'm off to post now (out twice in one day, ohmygod what's happening) and made a little money.


----------



## dismiss

The drive home after completing my first Baylor shift weekend at work... (32 hours in two days)
The drive home was like a triumphant celebration whilst cranking some Fugazi on the car stereo... & I don't have to go back in until next Saturday. :clap


----------



## heysam

umm, nothing really!


----------



## sadcat

I stuck to my grocery list and only came out with the tomatoes, greens, and garlic I needed. I even walked right by the pastry section without deviation. :eyes


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I decided to that I'm going to be positive and optimistic for now on. I decided to avoid the "Frustration" thread at all costs. I'm going to combat negativity with positivity, stop being critical of others, and try to be friendlier to others, even if it's something small. If something negative comes at me I'll react with something positive. 

This is not the fake kind of positive, but because I truly want to be. I want to be happy on the outside, but first I must work on the inside.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

I totally embarrassed myself today and I didn't die. Victory.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

It was the last day of a class so I went for a drink with a couple of classmates/friends. Really fun conversation and I actually managed to do flirting with a girl I get on with. Even managed physical contact which is usually something I can't bring myself to dare to do. 
Felt good.


----------



## ChrissyQ

handsupmidnight said:


> I got drunk. I ate good food.


Lol


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## Josh2323

Partied on cacao..this stuff really keeps you awake :yes


----------



## Mousey9

Did my taxes for the first time today and i'm scheduled to get $187 return. I don't know if that's good or not or average but I only have about 1 month worth of work experience.


----------



## victoriah

I read this ebook on amazon called ''From Prisons 2 Millions''. I used to always think negative since i was small. After reading this book my mindset changed and now I am a positive person. The book also talks about dealing with fear of failure. Its a really good read


----------



## Mandachii

Made strawberry & banana smoothie! First time making it and it was delicious. ♥


----------



## cmed

Something I created is going to be printed on a fleet of over 20 trucks, and I have a 2nd date arranged with someone I had a lot of fun with over the weekend.


----------



## Nitrogen

Made plans to join (or well, visit) a new club, and dad made awesome plans for my birthday next week, including either a concert or a cirque du soleil show in Vegas. 
Normally I hate my birthday, but I'm excited. 

And spring break has been really relaxing so far.


----------



## huh

ChrissyQ said:


> Yay!


You would think so, but I've largely felt hopeless and depressed thereafter. I've been almost suicidal lately. Life is just one frustrating defeat after another.

Crap, this is supposed to be the happy subforum isn't it. Umm fluffy kittens and rainbows and stuff. Yeah...


----------



## ChrissyQ

huh said:


> You would think so, but I've largely felt hopeless and depressed thereafter. I've been almost suicidal lately. Life is just one frustrating defeat after another.
> 
> Crap, this is supposed to be the happy subforum isn't it. Umm fluffy kittens and rainbows and stuff. Yeah...


I feel hopeless and DOOMED and ALMOST suicidal too!! But as long as we're ALMOST and not quite suicidal we're winning right?


----------



## D G

I came into contact with an amazing person through this site!


----------



## misspeachy

Right now, nothing in particular.
But I feel good, does that count?


----------



## tronjheim

An unknown, but familiar-only-by-face person talked to me while waiting in line at school. It was quite random, but it wasn't awkward either.


----------



## tehuti88

I found the Print Shop 21 in my bedroom. :yay We've been looking for it for ages; I finally tossed out a bunch of boxes and looked in this box/seat thing I have and there it was! And it seems to have installed successfully on my new laptop too.


----------



## tbyrfan

It's the first day of spring and THE SUN FINALLY CAME OUT!!!! :yay :boogie


----------



## Cam1

tbyrfan said:


> It's the first day of spring and THE SUN FINALLY CAME OUT!!!! :yay :boogie


Screw New England, snow storm to kick of spring. Ugh. But nice, hope that sunshine comes up here


----------



## HAWAIi808

After reading through posts I finally stepped out of my comfort zone and started posting comments myself  stupid anxiety always making me over analyze things. Atleast it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I must go to El Pollo Loco too much. All the employees know my name and compliment my drawings when they pass by (I bring my sketchbook to bide time while I eat alone). Today they gave me a free rice, bean & cheese burrito. :yay


----------



## AceEmoKid

HAWAIi808 said:


> After reading through posts I finally stepped out of my comfort zone and started posting comments myself  stupid anxiety always making me over analyze things. Atleast it's a step in the right direction.


Nice! I hope you continue to post here. It's actually a pretty good feeling being able to have a voice, even if it's just on an online forum.


----------



## tehuti88

AceEmoKid said:


> I must go to El Pollo Loco too much. All the employees know my name and compliment my drawings when they pass by (I bring my sketchbook to bide time while I eat alone). Today they gave me a free rice, bean & cheese burrito. :yay


How sweet! :mushy


----------



## tehuti88

Oh! I forgot! I actually got some writing done last night and the night before, and finished theme #24 of the 100 Themes Challenge.  Now on to #25...what is 25? *looks it up* "Breaking Away." :/ Must think of a new scene to write...


----------



## HAWAIi808

AceEmoKid said:


> Nice! I hope you continue to post here. It's actually a pretty good feeling being able to have a voice, even if it's just on an online forum.


Thanks ace


----------



## tbyrfan

Having a good day in general







Even though it's cloudy again today, and it snowed.


----------



## Delicate

Just complimented the sales assistant on her nails and had a nice chat with her


----------



## kaleenie

I ate a very healthy lunch and paid attention all through my general physics lecture! (which is usually very difficult for me haha)


----------



## D G

Someone called me handsome, this is maybe the first time in my life anyone did.


----------



## chris7

Officially started spring break. 11 days of relaxation


----------



## Delicate

tbyrfan said:


> It's the first day of spring and THE SUN FINALLY CAME OUT!!!! :yay :boogie


It's snowing here lol!

But yay I haven't thrown up for four hours.


----------



## tbyrfan

OMG!!!! I saw the first robins of spring today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris7

95 percent on math midterm! Wooooooooooh!


----------



## probably offline

I had a great day today so I should probably not spend too much time here tonight. I have to hang on to the feeling.


----------



## tehuti88

Got my new Social Security card in the mail today, now need to scan it and upload it and hope frigging PayPal will frigging accept it and frigging lift my account limits! :mum


----------



## Icestorm

So, today I had a problem with my online banking account. I couldn't log in and had to reset the password, but to do so I had to call the bank itself. Now, phones I have always had great difficulty with. I usually end up having pretty bad anxiety attacks. Nevertheless, I called the number and got in contact with the bank. The guy had to ask me some on-the-spot security questions, which I freaked out a little over. I had literally only seconds to think of the answers, and I got panicky but managed to calm myself and answer clearly. After several questions, I passed the security test. Phew. Now, I can get my password reset.

Might seem a little silly to be so happy over something so little, but I am ecstatic that I managed to do this; normally I'd just run and hide from any potential phone call. But, not today, woo! :yay


----------



## Mousey9

A girl who I have a little crush on talked to me after class today. It was nothing big, just for about a minute. It was about a group assignment which was distributed last week and I had no idea she was in my group but I guess she did. I've caught her looking at me a few times all year but it's probably nothing. I know this is so trivial and sounds lame but it made me pretty happy inside that she talked to me, even if it was the only conversation I had at school today.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I let some stranger on the sidewalk borrow my cellphone. Amazingly, when you live in a tiny suburb, people don't jack your electronics :0


----------



## ShyFX

Ice cream cake happened.


----------



## thomasjune

lol.^ Even tho i have nothing to celebrate at the moment, i think i'm gonna buy me a ice cream cake tomorrow.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I cooked my room mate and I some dinner, we watched some true crime, and my cat is resting near me - which makes me feel loved.


----------



## D G

Talked with the sweetest girl, she also called me handsome.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I have the house to myself. Peace and quiet. I kind of feel guilty about it.


----------



## D G

You befriended me


----------



## tronjheim

Despite all the socially-stressful activities of today, I still was able to do certain things that I am happy of. I went to my classmate's house and talked to people there. I met a friend at the mall. We talked for a while and updated each other's contacts. I stood before the whole university to sing with my college mates and got through it without collapsing! 

:clap


----------



## tbyrfan

This is the 4th day in a row that it has been sunny. I'm bouncing off the walls.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

My customer service team leader transferred to another store. I hated his guts for over a year and his replacement seems like a cool, relaxed guy.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

One of my co-workers had some sausages he cooked for him and his other co-worker and since they had extra, he told me I could have some. It was nice of him. He even offered me one of those Sara Lee pastries he had. It made me feel good.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I didn't have a single allergic reaction the entire weekend. I also barely left my bedroom, but still.. so relieved for a reprieve from my immune system overreacting.


----------



## tronjheim

An extrovert friend asked me how I was this morning and we talked for a while.


----------



## Fruitcake

I felt almost okay about myself for a while before I remembered that I'm scum.


----------



## renegade disaster

finally after about a month of waiting and leaving loads of messages, he finally makes the effort to return my call. so I have an appointment booked discussing things for my future, at last!


----------



## tristatejosh

Got an 80 on my A&P Exam and caused a rise in my test score trend.


----------



## tehuti88

New books!







_Queen Victoria's Book Of Spells: An Anthology Of Gaslamp Fantasy_ ed. by Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling, and _Creepypasta_ Vol.s 1, 2, and 3 by Andrew Brinsko (I know such is available online for free, and I dislike that the guy who collected them into book form is likely profiting off of uncredited works, but it's so much easier to read in book form). Also a new computer game though I have yet to install it.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I lost my check card because of my absent-mindedness. On the contrary, the good thing is I no longer get frustrated when this happens. I just ordered a new one. If I lose something, I fix it and move on. No use in dwelling, worrying, and getting mad about it. It's my fault to begin with.


----------



## D G

Talked to two friends and received a mail from someone very close to my heart.


----------



## CoastalSprite

A classmate who I'm not close with went through something traumatic over the weekend. She told the whole class, and nearly cried. I tried working up the guts to buy her a cup of coffee, or a small gift.. Just something to let her know I'm glad she's safe. I couldn't do it, but managed to squeeze her shoulder before leaving our last class and told her to take care. 

Even if it meant nothing to her, I'm glad I didn't just say or do nothing. Overcoming one small social hurdle... But mostly I'm glad she seems okay, and has friends to support her. She was so sweet, telling the class that she didn't want what happened to her to happen to us. People's true characters are revealed in their darkest moments and I think she is a genuinely good person.

Also, it was an absolutely beautiful day today. Just gorgeous and warm, but the snow hasn't melted off the mountains yet, so it was one of those days that make me sigh with love despite nothing else being different.

I thought Megan was mad at me, but in class she waved me over to go sit with her.

It was a good day


----------



## avalon99

My best friend's gf told me she's surprised I don't have a gf since I'm funny and have a great personality. That made me fell great.


----------



## Fearfighter

I made someone laugh at work from telling them a funny story.


----------



## mooncake

mooncake said:


> Had my job interview, and it was OK.


Well, I got offered the job today, following that interview last week! Only one day a week, but considering it'll be my first paying job I'm pretty excited (though already quite nervous!).


----------



## march_hare

Finally picked up the nerve to call a friend i haven't talked to in a while and had an hour long convo. Yay


----------



## Sadok

march_hare said:


> Finally picked up the nerve to call a friend i haven't talked to in a while and had an hour long convo. Yay


Good Jobb ;-)


----------



## renegade disaster

mooncake said:


> Well, I got offered the job today, following that interview last week! Only one day a week, but considering it'll be my first paying job I'm pretty excited (though already quite nervous!).


congrats!


----------



## corbeaublanc

I picked up drawing again recently and I am getting a grip on anatomy..I am excited; although I know that days of art block may come in the future.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I saw someone I've had a ridiculous crush on for years. We talked while my heart was pounding chaotically. I told him how I plan on moving soon, which I admit because of him I'm kind of sad. I talked about my father, and he spoke about his cultural background, and I wished he wasn't taken, because if he weren't I know that I like him enough that I would ask him out myself, which is out of character because of my SA.

He hugged me and it left me with a bittersweet feeling of sadness and happiness. Maybe I'll meet someone single who will affect me like that when I move back home. Some men are scum, but he's a genuinely good person. He knows I like him, but I'm not a home wrecker, and he's loyal to his commitment. I hope to meet someone like that one day who has a good heart like he does.


----------



## mooncake

galaxy1 said:


> congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Got my HR truck license! *wipes bullets of sweat from forehead*


----------



## NoHeart

I had somewhat of a conversation with some classmates on the bus home, we all came back from our driving test so I guess we had something to discuss.

I didn't pass the test though, 2 points below the required minimum, how frustrating. But oh well, I'll leave that one for the Frustration boards!


----------



## Things Unsaid

I feel lazy, but I've gotten a decent amount of work done, anyway. If I keep going I should be able to finish everything I need to get done today, and then flop on the couch and do *nothing *for awhile.

Made it through calls with my cool intact.


----------



## Lasair

I gave blood


----------



## renegade disaster

Lasair said:


> I gave blood


i've been thinking about how i want to do this myself, i'm worried about the anxiety side of it though, that my social phobia will annoyingly get in the way of me being able to do it.


----------



## AceEmoKid

My mum *tried* to give me a hug just a few minutes ago, which, despite my normal aversion and almost disgust for physical human affection (even from family members, yes), was actually rather nice.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I got the internship of my dreams! Heck yeaaaaaah! And it's all because I was confident in my interview!:boogie

I AM AWESOME! :yay


----------



## catcharay

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Got my HR truck license! *wipes bullets of sweat from forehead*


Good job! Very happy for you :boogie



Starless Sneetch said:


> I got the internship of my dreams! Heck yeaaaaaah! And it's all because I was confident in my interview!:boogie
> 
> I AM AWESOME! :yay


CONGRATS!:boogie:clap Yes, you are awesome:yes


----------



## Starless Sneetch

catcharay said:


> CONGRATS!:boogie:clap Yes, you are awesome:yes


Why, thank you~!


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I treated my friend to dinner who's grandmother passed away. It was nice having company of another human being.


----------



## CoastalSprite

The company is depositing a generous gratuity payment this week. Woohoo! With an old high school financial reward (that I have yet to retrieve..), this summer's tuition is practically paid for.


----------



## Lasair

galaxy1 said:


> i've been thinking about how i want to do this myself, i'm worried about the anxiety side of it though, that my social phobia will annoyingly get in the way of me being able to do it.


You should give it a try. My anxiety was a little high but I kept going. Yesterday was my third time and it gets easier. Just don't have a fear of hlood, needles or a little discomfort pain.


----------



## Lasair

Starless Sneetch said:


> I got the internship of my dreams! Heck yeaaaaaah! And it's all because I was confident in my interview!:boogie
> 
> I AM AWESOME! :yay


You are awesome, all the best with it


----------



## cybernaut

Had my second Economics online quiz + exam for the semester. I made a 93 on the quiz and 87 on the exam. FÃ»ck yea!!!Way better than the 71 on the last exam and 66 on the last quiz. My spring break starts right after today, and I will be taking myself out as a treat. Im staying out until that last damn 11pm city bus comes around. These last 2 weeks of college have been stressful because Ive been studying my Ã¤ss off.

Sent from my phone with Tapatalk App


----------



## renegade disaster

Lasair said:


> You should give it a try. My anxiety was a little high but I kept going. Yesterday was my third time and it gets easier. Just don't have a fear of hlood, needles or a little discomfort pain.


thanks for mentioning it. thats good to hear you are finding it easier with time, I suppose i'm more worried that there will be awkward moments of waiting around with other people or a lot of social interaction. i'm not so bad with needles and blood isn't a problem ,I grew up having horrendous nosebleeds so that doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Lasair

galaxy1 said:


> thanks for mentioning it. thats good to hear you are finding it easier with time, I suppose i'm more worried that there will be awkward moments of waiting around with other people or a lot of social interaction. i'm not so bad with needles and blood isn't a problem ,I grew up having horrendous nosebleeds so that doesn't bother me too much.


Oh yeah, and whatever you do while they are taking your blood keep your eyes open. I got so relaxed at one stage I closed my eyes and when I opend then I had 3 nurses standing over me to see if I was okay lol. They give you lots to read and and there is little social interaction. Weather and how are you talk


----------



## renegade disaster

Lasair said:


> Oh yeah, and whatever you do while they are taking your blood keep your eyes open. I got so relaxed at one stage I closed my eyes and when I opend then I had 3 nurses standing over me to see if I was okay lol. They give you lots to read and and there is little social interaction. Weather and how are you talk


haha! i'll try to remember! :-D ah yea that doesn't sound too bad, I will look into it more seriously. cheers.


----------



## tehuti88

My PayPal account was returned to regular standing so now I can add funds and actually use the frigging thing. About damn time. If they didn't accept the scan of my SSN card (I had to get a new one because my mother lost the old one (and blamed me, though I've never seen it in my life)) I didn't know what I was going to be able to do to prove my identity--give them a DNA sample??


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Lasair said:


> You are awesome, all the best with it


Thank you! :clap


----------



## CoastalSprite

Victini said:


> I turned 17 today! Yay!
> My dad got me a PS3 and a copy of Bioshock: Infinite. I wanted it so badly, so I'm really happy about it. And my friend send me his copy of Dark Souls in the mail, since I hinted about getting a PS3 haha. It was really nice of him.
> 
> And we're going out for a really nice dinner tonight, maybe see a movie and then get some ice cream. I'm having a pretty good birthday.


Happy birthday!
-

I found a new accountant, and at huuuge discount.


----------



## RichBigD

I met my only friend who talks to me and we had a good lunch in the pub!:boogie

That and watched a funny video.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Victini said:


> I just happened to get a pet kitten too.... best day.


You should have just posted a picture of the kitten and gone...."nuff said." Lol.


----------



## renegade disaster

today (yesterday) I managed to deal with a social occasion I had to be a part of, mainly due to the amount of alcohol I drank.



Victini said:


> I just happened to get a pet kitten too.... best day.


glad it turned out ok, or better than ok by the sounds of things.


----------



## Lasair

Victini said:


> I turned 17 today! Yay!
> My dad got me a PS3 and a copy of Bioshock: Infinite. I wanted it so badly, so I'm really happy about it. And my friend send me his copy of Dark Souls in the mail, since I hinted about getting a PS3 haha. It was really nice of him.
> 
> And we're going out for a really nice dinner tonight, maybe see a movie and then get some ice cream. I'm having a pretty good birthday.


Happy birthday sweety


----------



## Marakunda

Victini said:


> I turned 17 today! Yay!
> *My dad got me a PS3 and a copy of Bioshock: Infinite.* I wanted it so badly, so I'm really happy about it. *And my friend send me his copy of Dark Souls in the mail, since I hinted about getting a PS3 haha*. It was really nice of him.
> 
> And we're going out for a really nice dinner tonight, maybe see a movie and then get some ice cream. I'm having a pretty good birthday.


Oh wow that's pretty exciting! Bioshock AND dark souls? Lucky you. 
Glad you had a good birthday!


----------



## vanishingpt

- Great results from a major exam
- Had some good lunch with my friends and their roommates
- Went to church and saw the cutest baby girl


----------



## heysam

Well, nothing good has happened yet. :cry


----------



## CoastalSprite

I lost weight.

I accidentally turned my cell phone into airplane mode and haven't received texts since Monday. When I fixed it a moment ago texts popped up, including one from a close friend saying we should hang out before it gets busy during the summer. Siggghhh <3 She is a reason I'm still kind of sane.


----------



## Riri11

had a nice conversation with someone


----------



## tbyrfan

I got a summer research internship today!!!


----------



## Joshua90

I woke up safe and sound today, went to church with my dad and had ice cream afterwards :3


----------



## renegade disaster

managed to make someone important who is sick feel a lot better .also was given this as a gift










nice! thankyou


----------



## General Specific

Caught up with an old SAS friend I hadn't seen in a while.


----------



## Levibebop

My face looks oddly clear this morning.


----------



## renegade disaster

well I guess this sort of counts, it was the last thing that made me smile;

saw a couple of baby pigeons tentatively and successfully fly from the top of a roof to another platform. looked like it may have been one of their first flights.


----------



## Cam1

I've been much happier lately. Also it was really nice out.


----------



## Desi22

I got to spend some one on one time with my grand daughter who I have not seen for several months.


----------



## tehuti88

It rained last night. Is spring finally here?


----------



## Sinatra

I got a sweet highscore on Tetris


----------



## Lasair

I made it through the day. Did a 13 hour shift at work on just one hours sleep


----------



## FrostGiant

I found this forum and joined


----------



## Still Waters

Went to the mall-Ate at Red Robin and walked my dog-the finale for The Walking Dead will be on in a couple of hours!!


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> It rained last night. Is spring finally here?


Nope...now it's snowing.

Stupid sucky suck suck winter.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

It took me several hours to cook dinner for me and my room mate, but damn it the meal was so good.


----------



## MiMiK

decided to go for a jog even though it was pouring rain!, have to say it was definitely the best job ever!


----------



## AussiePea

Completed the grocery shopping for the week. It's something..


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

A coworker found my wallet today! Everything seems to be in order.


----------



## vinylman

i got the 45 record that i ordered today, not sure if that counts but i do get happy when i get new records.


----------



## Marstew

I beat Skyrim ( Xbox game) I don't know what to do with my life now.


----------



## tieffers

Managed to be comfortable enough socially to make my friends laugh a bunch today.

Also saw some guy without shins riding a skateboard on his knees. Really well. Without seeming self-conscious at all. I felt really humble and inspired.

I know these are small things, but they made me kind of happy today.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Reddit has been returned to normal. Thank god.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Marstew said:


> I beat Skyrim ( Xbox game) I don't know what to do with my life now.


Wow, you finished all the side-quests too?  I can't imagine ever actually finishing that game, myself! Quest overload!


----------



## glossy95

Few friends greet me today, I mean the ones who normally don't do this.


----------



## Cronos

I made it to class on time despite waking up an hour and half late and getting caught by a train. Get on my level, universe.


----------



## zonebox

I drove to a quiet and peaceful park, and wandered the forested trails for about three hours. It was gorgeous, I did not run into one person, all that I could hear were birds chirping, and the leaves from trees rustling in the wind.

The beauty of it all, really inspired me and set a good mood for the day. The serenity of nature, really seems to recharge me.


----------



## tehuti88

zonebox said:


> I drove to a quiet and peaceful park, and wandered the forested trails for about three hours. It was gorgeous, I did not run into one person, all that I could hear were birds chirping, and the leaves from trees rustling in the wind.
> 
> The beauty of it all, really inspired me and set a good mood for the day. The serenity of nature, really seems to recharge me.


That's my idea of a good time.


----------



## zonebox

tehuti88 said:


> That's my idea of a good time.


Yep, it was great. I'm thinking of spending the weekend there, as they have some primitive camp sites that are inexpensive.


----------



## jennyrsand

I understood my math homework


----------



## Still Waters

Got tons done today!! Cleaned out closets,threw away and donated bunches of clothes and odds and ends. This whole house feels lighter,I'll try to do more tomorrow,pretty beat and need a rest for now.


----------



## Cam1

Meeting a girl I've been talking to on OKC this Friday!! It happened kinda fast, I mentioned that I was going in a campus visit to the University of NH and she goes there and said we should hang out after the tour. Eek. She seems easy to talk to and get along with so far, and I get the impression she might be a little quiet herself.

I've yet to meetup with anyone from the site. Very nervous but also very excited. For some reason I actually feel somewhat confident.


----------



## NoHeart

Cam1 said:


> Meeting a girl I've been talking to on OKC this Friday!! It happened kinda fast, I mentioned that I was going in a campus visit to the University of NH and she goes there and said we should hang out after the tour. Eek. She seems easy to talk to and get along with so far, and I get the impression she might be a little quiet herself.
> 
> I've yet to meetup with anyone from the site. Very nervous but also very excited. For some reason I actually feel somewhat confident.


Good for you, best of luck to you man


----------



## renegade disaster

I just got 860+ k/sec on soulseek. that never happens, maybe my internet connection has improved? well... it made me happy anyway.


----------



## Mandachii

Went to a second orientation (training) yesterday for my new job. The building for the community centre is so big and beautiful (they have a big, round water slide in the pool section too! O: Neato!), everyone in the staff seems really friendly, and the job seems fairly easy to do as well. I even got my very own Volunteering T-shirt and name tag.  It's pretty cool. I'm actually kind of excited to start working there next week!


----------



## tehuti88

Finally finished installing all my computer games on my new laptop, though a couple of them are a bit wonky and I'm not sure how well/if they'll work. Ah well, at least it's done.

What puzzles me is, one of the installation CDs came with a Trojan that my antivirus software detected/deleted on the old laptop, yet when I scanned that software on the new laptop, it found nothing suspicious.







Odd.


----------



## tieffers

I love my mom so much. She was...totally there for me today. I couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## villadb

I got 70 quid refund from the water company which is a bonus. I've also just cleaned my flat and done a load of washing which always gives me a sense of satisfaction.


----------



## mooncake

Got through a job induction thingy, and managed to talk a bit to the other people there who were also new (I even walked part of the way home with one girl, and managed to avoid any awkward silences. woohoo). I did want to punch her in the face, though, when she said she would never have believed my age if I hadn't told her. I'm so sick and embarrassed of looking far younger than am I. Still, overall it was an OK couple of hours. Just have to get through my first full day there now! Eek.


----------



## probably offline

I just got home from having lunch, for a few hours, at an open-air cafe(?) in the middle of a busy street/plaza/something(wow, two words I've never had to translate to english before). It was sunny and nice. I kept my nerves in check. I bought candy on my way home to celebrate.


----------



## renegade disaster

worked on some digital art. was a welcome break from the monotony of my day.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Well this wasn't today, but yesterday at work I helped a guy fix an oil tube in his semi and got a $20 tip for it.


----------



## whattothink

Got first-place in the annual essay competition at my university. A cheque will be arriving in the mail within a week.


----------



## tehuti88

whattothink said:


> Got first-place in the annual essay competition at my university. A cheque will be arriving in the mail within a week.


Awesome.







Congratulations.


----------



## noyadefleur

I got a job! I'm really excited and relieved but also quite nervous. I'm going in for orientation on Monday! c:


----------



## renegade disaster

^ woot, nice one.







good luck with it on monday! congrats whattothink, that sounds like quite a result!


----------



## cuppy

Still Waters said:


> Got tons done today!! Cleaned out closets,threw away and donated bunches of clothes and odds and ends. This whole house feels lighter,I'll try to do more tomorrow,pretty beat and need a rest for now.


Ah! congrats! I'm a big believer that cleaning=good luck ^_^
Hope you had a nice relaxing rest. You deserve it : )

My good thing was a neighbor that hasn't seen me in a few years said i look pretty, hehe.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've found autobiographical webcomic called Depression Comix. It's cathartic going through each strip and seeing each struggle resonate deep in me and acknowledge my experiences free from all judgment/shame (ha yeah sorry SAS isn't good at doing that). It's a healthy kind of moping knowing someone gets it. I just want to feel. I don't want advice. I just want to nod in understanding and feel completely.


----------



## loneranger

I was finally able to use SAS chat on laptop through a wi-fi, but I wish I had it at home.


----------



## Cam1

Life is good right now.


----------



## Zulnex

Parked my car on the side of the road and turned on my hazard lights. Exited my vehicle and gave all the change I had to a homeless gentleman.
He was thankful and seeing how happy he was - made me the happiest person today.
Don't care if I get a parking ticket. If I see him again, he will not be hungry for that day.


----------



## tronjheim

I was just with some of my favourite people from high school. We had some sort of "batch reunion" and I couldn't be happier than how it went right now! I ain't even drunk! :boogie


----------



## Cam1

Made a couple phone calls I've been putting off.


----------



## NoHeart

I got up way earlier than usual.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just got back from vacation. I tried to have fun despite my wacked up insides, so for the most part it was a good break. Also, I was sketching outside today and a guy in his twenties or so walked up. He kept saying hey, trying to get my attention. At first I thought he was talking about my drawings (two other people had already pointed them out today), but then I realized he was gesturing to my Fluttershy shirt. We bro-hoofed. :boogie First time meeting a brony outside my age group


----------



## tehuti88

AceEmoKid said:


> Just got back from vacation. I tried to have fun despite my wacked up insides, so for the most part it was a good break. Also, I was sketching outside today and a guy in his twenties or so walked up. He kept saying hey, trying to get my attention. At first I thought he was talking about my drawings (two other people had already pointed them out today), but then I realized he was gesturing to my Fluttershy shirt. We bro-hoofed. :boogie First time meeting a brony outside my age group


That's so sweet!







Almost like belonging to a secret organization!

...

Yesterday I finished #25 of the 100 Themes Challenge ( "Breaking Away" ), and last night started #26, "Forever & A Day" (hokey hokey theme, but eh, gotta take 'em as they are...).


----------



## Still Waters

Sorry for the overkill of good happenings -but I feel they should be noted,if nothing else,just so I appreciate them all the more. -This has been a great weekend -Friday night I had a wonderful New York style pizza and Reese's cheesecake at Grimalldies Pizza,shopped at the mall and saw a hideous movie (oh well,nothing's perfect) -Note to others-Stay faaaaar away from the movie-The Host!!-Saturday I bought some much needed bedding-sheets a comforter,also went to the library. Today I walked for a long time with my little dog at the Park. I actually felt ALIVE and am now feeling that good kind of tired-soon I'll be sleeping, not to escape life but to prepare for MORE!!


----------



## Cam1

^Reese's cheesecake? That's genius, mixing the two greatest things on earth together! I must find this.

Sounds like a good day.


----------



## zonebox

Went camping with my wife and kids, we had a blast and the kids loved every moment of it. S'mores, fishing, hiking, exploring, camp fire stories, cooking, etc. Plan on doing it again soon. Can't wait to fix my sailboat, as we will get to spend a lot of time exploring the gulf side of Florida.


----------



## WhoDey85

Won $200 for winning my dynasty fantasy basketball league.


----------



## zonebox

WhoDey85 said:


> Won $200 for winning my dynasty fantasy basketball league.


Nice, congrats man!


----------



## kilgoretrout

Got waitlisted for September (better than straight rejection). Someone needs to drop out, please.


----------



## cuppy

A person very special to me told me I make them happy : )



Still Waters said:


> Sorry for the overkill of good happenings -but I feel they should be noted,if nothing else,just so I appreciate them all the more. -This has been a great weekend -Friday night I had a wonderful New York style pizza and Reese's cheesecake at Grimalldies Pizza,shopped at the mall and saw a hideous movie (oh well,nothing's perfect) -Note to others-Stay faaaaar away from the movie-The Host!!-Saturday I bought some much needed bedding-sheets a comforter,also went to the library. Today I walked for a long time with my little dog at the Park. I actually felt ALIVE and am now feeling that good kind of tired-soon I'll be sleeping, not to escape life but to prepare for MORE!!


That good kind of tired is the best : )


----------



## probably offline

I made a delicious chicken soup(with pasta and vegetables in it). I ate tons.


----------



## Christa25

Just learned one of my favorite songs on guitar! Bam!


----------



## losteternal

Today i saw a man i have really liked for ten years. I only see him a few times a year, he is my horses vet and came to look at a cut on my friends horses leg. When my friend said the vet was coming i panicked and hid in another stable i havent seen him since booster jabs last year. When his car pulled up i felt sick then got the giggles like a stupid kid. I wont bore with the details but im not used to caring what other people think so i get scared. He gave me a huge smile when i stopped being silly and hiding in the stable. Can you tell if someone is smiling cos they like you or trying not to laugh at you cos they think youre an idiot? So happy to see him BUT CAN ANYONE ADVISE ME PLEASE.


----------



## losteternal

Thankyou Mark101. I dont think he likes me how i like him but i thought he wanted to buy my horse off me (no chance.) Would be nice if i didnt think he was laughing at me i Will never get to find out.


----------



## laurenxox

losteternal said:


> Today i saw a man i have really liked for ten years. I only see him a few times a year, he is my horses vet and came to look at a cut on my friends horses leg. When my friend said the vet was coming i panicked and hid in another stable i havent seen him since booster jabs last year. When his car pulled up i felt sick then got the giggles like a stupid kid. I wont bore with the details but im not used to caring what other people think so i get scared. He gave me a huge smile when i stopped being silly and hiding in the stable. Can you tell if someone is smiling cos they like you or trying not to laugh at you cos they think youre an idiot? So happy to see him BUT CAN ANYONE ADVISE ME PLEASE.


Why was you hiding?


----------



## losteternal

Tbh most people laugh at me. I act silly so nobody expects a lot from me.


----------



## crazaylulu

Robert823 said:


> I made a 90 on my oral comm speech!


That's great!

Got a lot of much needed studying done today. Also my life doesn't suck as much as I thought.


----------



## Green Eyes

I saw a very hot guy at the gym today. I had never seen him there before, but I hope I will see him again  He looked a bit like a young Jensen Ackles. He has a gorgeous body, just right and a cute and sexy face. 

I actually stayed a little longer on the threadmile because of him. And I ran faster.


----------



## tehuti88

New books!







_Ring_ (yes, THAT _Ring_), _Spiral_, _Loop_, _Birthday_, and _Dark Water: Stories_ by Koji Suzuki, _Tome Of Horror: The Collected Dark Fiction_ by David Maurice Garrett, _Set This House In Order: A Romance Of Souls_ by Matt Ruff, and _Borderline Personality Disorder For Dummies_ by Charles H. Elliott, Ph.D. and Laura L. Smith, Ph.D.


----------



## tronjheim

My high school friends invited me to hang out with them again to have shots at a local bar.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

After feeling miserable lately and having a horrible day at work, I came home and my cousin Briana and my older sister Amanda were at my house (which I didn't expect) and they hug ambushed me when I walked in the door. I seriously love them to death.


----------



## whattothink

tronjheim said:


> My high school friends invited me to hang out with them again to have shots at a local bar.


Fun!


----------



## WhoDey85

I had only a semi awkward conversation with a mom around my age at the bus stop when I was waiting for my niece and nephew.


----------



## Maverick34

I finally started painting my room today... part II tomorrow :boogie


----------



## Orcaluver95

I finally told my mom today that I have social phobia and she believed me! I am completely relieved my conversation went well. now she's going to help me go to the doctor for further help, finally after all those years. I've had this since I was born.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Reached the simple yet understated epiphany that all that is important in life remains constant and unwavering.


----------



## googleamiable

^explain


----------



## misspeachy

Got on really well with two O U T G O I N G American girls in my glass, which I never expected to happen and actually believe it or not - was almost looking forward to our presentation! 
By that I mean, not worrying and feeling like I'll be able to do well for myself.

And from about a week ago, I had two really really good days. The first was a lovely day spent with my cousins, I just felt in a really good mood all day and was surprised when I stayed back longer whilst everybody went home to my grans because I'd made a lovely new friend, Bea at their football club and I scored three goals for us! She was one of those people in life, that I just connected with sooo much, I'll never forget her and our high-fives on the pitch when I scored, I seriously think I met the younger version of me. 

The other day I was back in my childhood city, Bristol and met my childhood friend and it was nice to have laughs with her.


----------



## Cronos

>Had to present in class today.

>Had to go second to last.

>My turn to present starts to approach.

>I think to myself, 'Self, you're pumped. You can do this. To heck with your SA.'

>Instructor: "We'll finish the last couple of presentations next week."

Me:


----------



## apx24

Had a nice salad for dinner.


----------



## millyxox

Realized that I must move on. Holding on is not the solution...Must let go...


----------



## CoastalSprite

Faint silver lining. I received an unexpected tax return today.


----------



## Maverick34

part II of painting my room was successful... prepped & ready for part III tomorrow


----------



## Maverick34

Orcaluver95 said:


> I finally told my mom today that I have social phobia and she believed me! I am completely relieved my conversation went well. now she's going to help me go to the doctor for further help, finally after all those years. I've had this since I was born.


Welcome to SAS


----------



## Orcaluver95

Thnx : )


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

After numerous failed plans to see a movie with my friend, we finally saw one together last night. Evil Dead, pretty freaky stuff.

Then later she apologized for the "on/off" emotional roller coaster of us being intimate and made me a very sexy offer. Can't wait to see her again.


----------



## AceEmoKid

After sixth hour, as I was leaving class, a classmate called after me. She just wanted to cleverly point out that the teacher assigned us the same exact homework as last night, unknowingly, but it was still nice to have someone acknowledge my existence.


----------



## aGenericUsername

Held a door for this really pretty girl and she said "thank you" very sweetly. Made me feel like somebody.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I finally worked up the courage and I talked to people in class today. I may have possibly made 2 new friends, just like that : ) I hope I can manage to not drive them off :/


----------



## Velorrei

Last week, I had lunch with a recruiter for a financial analyst internship. It was kind of like a pre-interview interview. After it was over, I kind of had a good feeling. He said he would get back to me during next week, which is this current week. But later day, I was thought back to the topics we discussed. After thinking, I was afraid it looked like I was trying to hard, squeezing finance topics and questions into the lunch. 

I seriously thought I wouldn't hear back from the recruiter. It probably was going to be another opportunity I screwed up.

BUT TODAY THE RECRUITER CONTACTED ME! I'M SCHEDULED TO INTERVIEW NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Bawsome

Talked to a girl in the park,


----------



## bellejar

There was a girl who dropped her glasses and then her phone near where I was sitting for lunch, and I helped her find her microdisk (I think that's what it was) because she couldn't see, and she gave me a hug


----------



## Cam1

Discovered an awesome new jogging path. It starts in a park and wraps all the way around the bay, so it's right on the ocean. It leads to the 1/2 mile draw bridge into the city and continues on the other side of the bay. In all it must be at least a 5 mile path. Can't wait to try it, but it's windy, freezing, and sleeting today.


----------



## cafune

I've been feeling more like myself (these days). I've missed me/her.


----------



## slytherin

i tasted churros for the first time. i'm honestly not sure if i'm still on earth this must be what heaven feels like


----------



## aGenericUsername

I officially love this thread.


----------



## Maverick34

i ended up not needing to lug in 12 sheets of sheetrock... my sis knocked on my door for help when she should've knocked on her son's door... he was hanging out til about 5:00 AM... not my fault he wasn't up when delivery arrived... anyway good thing delivery guy mentioned he will lug em in the house for $10 (whew)


----------



## cosmicslop

i went to the beach. there is nothing more serene than listening to the waves washing in and out to shore.


----------



## crazaylulu

Found out City and Colour posted some new songs from the 2013 album on SoundCloud. And they are great. This made me incredibly happy!


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

My friend wants me to steal second base and go straight to third with her.


----------



## CoastalSprite

This Montreal-Toronto game is pretty good so far. Please continue being entertaining.


----------



## Maverick34

put in new furnace air filter... was the right size but still needed to cut 1/2" off the end... at first i didn't cut it & the metal plate cover would not sit flat for the screws. Furnace seemed like it would still work but the complete guy that i am (pat on my own back haha) forced me to remove the cover again, cut the air filter 1/2" & screw the cover in correctly... also painted some wood base moulding & corner blocks... i Thank God for all the energy/motivation i have... it really reinforces the fact that i do not need prozac anymore (been off it for over a year now) Vitamin B6/B Complex you ROCK !!!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Hung out with my bf. We only recently got back together. Second chances for the win #hope #happy #possibilities


----------



## ShyFX

Ate healthy all day and had a good workout. Feels good man.


----------



## cmed

Finally filed my taxes. I don't owe nearly as much as I thought I did, and the return I got from my previous job offset most of it.

And there's a really intense thunderstorm going on outside. Loving that.


----------



## tehuti88

Got my first friend/follower on Goodreads.


----------



## corbeaublanc

Spoke aloud to a class and really made my day. 
Going to brush up on my riding (horse) skills; I really want to do good this Sunday. After seeing the skill shown by a different rider, I feel inspired, not defeated, to be at her level. Inspiration is a beauty. I hope it's as nice out as today.


----------



## Astrofreak6

I couldn't sleep til 5 am last night and had to wake up at 9 this morning for class and to study for an important test afterwards that i would be having this evening. So i was afraid i wouldn't wake up on time w/ only 4 hours of sleep to go to class and then study. But i did wake up even before the alarm clock! LOL In a normal day the alarm would just ring on and i wouldn't even notice it. I think i was too worried that i would sleep over class and my study time that i just woke up at that hour --' 

But either way, if you knew me, you would know this was a big acomplishment for me today! LOL  I need to commit more seriously to things


----------



## nightrain

I went for a walk today, and for the first time in a long time I felt really good about my appearance. It was such a great feeling to not doubt myself every second I was out.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I've been getting bad marks _everyday_ in AP Spanish lately, which consequently has been making me feel even _more_ down in the dumps. However, today I got back my in class essay and my teacher praised it in front of the class. :eek A little nerve-wracking, but it felt good to feel "smart," not to mention it (being an essay, it's worth a lot of points) will bring my grade up substantially.


----------



## fight2finish

Been feeling really good and relaxed all day today. I cherish days like this. Haven't been as productive as I would've liked but that's been balanced with me feeling really good and slim to none anxious feelings. I think the fact that I'm eating healthy, taking supplements and exercising regularly has a lot to do with me feeling better most of the time now. Here's to constant days like this!


----------



## lonelygirl33

Got undercharged for the food I bought at the dining hall and I ran into a friend there so I didnt have to eat alone.


----------



## slytherin

I finished my paper! That means I finished 2 10 page research papers in 2 days, and I feel really good about them too. I feel like I can do anything! Writing them really made me remember why I'm in school and how much I love studying what I do. I also finally learned how to speed read throughout the process, just out of necessity- thank god!


----------



## tristatejosh

I got a 91 on my A&P exam! I don't get anything above a 80 usually.


----------



## tehuti88

Every time Dad opens the front door we get a flood of little black kittens storming the house wanting to stay inside...actually it's only two, but they seem like a flood, and they're about as easy to shoo back outside as a flood too. :lol


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Started my new job, and it's BEYOND AMAZING. (Free snacks anytime I want!)
Also, instead of choosing to eat lunch at my desk, I went to the lunch tables and joined a group of my co-workers!


----------



## enfield

Starless Sneetch said:


> Started my new job, and it's BEYOND AMAZING. (Free snacks anytime I want!)
> Also, instead of choosing to eat lunch at my desk, I went to the lunch tables and joined a group of my co-workers!


aww that's great! i think i remember that one of you previous jobs was giving you some trouble.


----------



## Cherry Quartz

I didn't wake up tired this morning. =) And I'm almost done with my essay.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

enfield said:


> aww that's great! i think i remember that one of you previous jobs was giving you some trouble.


Yup, but I won't have to deal with that anymore!


----------



## Cam1

Walked 2 miles and jogged 2 miles around the cove. Awesome trail, very scenic. Might go again in the morning andante try talking to someone, if I can bring myself to do so.


----------



## enfield

Starless Sneetch said:


> Yup, but I won't have to deal with that anymore!


mhm!


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

My friend took my V-card. Glad I took the plunge (in more ways than one) since she brought up the possibility of us having sex last time we hung out. I'll bet the new car my dad bought wasn't expecting that sort of action on Day 1. 

Didn't feel like making a thread since to me it wasn't such a big deal, but it was still special thanks to who I was with. I think next time I'll bring her to my place when my dad and brother are out.


----------



## Cam1

Owned my job interview.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Cam1 said:


> Owned my job interview.


Congrats!!
-

Got all my exam results back, they were great! Thank goodness for small mercies


----------



## Another

Had a chat with a girl in this group and it felt good


----------



## renegade disaster

finally got an appointment with the CAB. hoo-rah!


----------



## Charmander

Had a random chat with a girl I just met today and it didn't feel awkward.


----------



## Astrofreak6

Today was a very sunny day outside. I felt really good reading my book and studying in the coffee shop esplanade. The air in the streets was so light and pleasant. I felt really good the entire day, no anxiety or dread feelings even in the most crowded avenue that I was.


----------



## tehuti88

Rain! :yay


----------



## tehuti88

Forgot. Last night on Goodreads I came across a girl who's one of the only two people I'm aware of reading my fiction on DeviantArt (she'd added a book I was just adding and rating to her "to read" list). I sent her a little hello and asked if I could friend her there and she replied and friended me back. :yay So that was small but nice. She shares an interest of mine and might actually make a decent friend were I to try, but so far I've been too chicken, since she seems rather busy and well liked by many others and I really don't want to jeopardize our casual acquaintanceship by trying to make it into a friendship. Plus I'm just in such a lousy state that I'm incapable of devoting proper attention to potential friends...I'd rather wait until I could reciprocate properly, whenever that would be, and I'm not even sure she'd be interested anyway. So, casual acquaintanceship it is.

And now that I typed that all out I feel like I've jinxed something that doesn't even exist.

Oy I'm messed up. ;_;


----------



## NoHeart

Talked to some random old guy while waiting on the bus.
Smiled back at someone who smiled at me.
Gave someone directions who asked for them.

I feel so pathethic for being proud of these things.


----------



## eveningbat

Got paid at work.


----------



## tieffers

Discovered ASMR today. Having so many feel-goods.


----------



## tehuti88

NoHeart said:


> Talked to some random old guy while waiting on the bus.
> Smiled back at someone who smiled at me.
> Gave someone directions who asked for them.
> 
> I feel so pathethic for being proud of these things.


There's nothing pathetic about being proud of small things. Especially not small things that are actually a big deal to people like us. 

...

Anyway, for me...it's new books! :boogie _The Dark Verse, Vol. II: In The Blood Of Death_ by M. Amanuensis Sharkchild; _A Writer's Guide To Characterization: Archetypes, Heroic Journeys, & Other Elements Of Dynamic Character Development_ by Victorian Lynn Schmidt; _The Writer's Lab: A Place To Experiment With Fiction_ by Sexton Burke; and _Where Do You Get Your Ideas?: A Writer's Guide To Transforming Notions Into Narratives_ by Fred White.

I've also finally updated both my LibraryThings and am almost done updating my Goodreads!


----------



## probably offline

Ladies and gentlemen!

Tonight is the night when my sister and I confronted my father about all the crap he's put us through in our lives. He came to to town and we had dinner(for the first time in 6 months).

It went so much better than I had expected! I thought he would flip or start blaming everything on everyone else but himself(or possibly just leave). But no, we basically talked for 3 hours without arguing at all. I know that he has changed quite a bit over the past few years since he stopped drinking, but I never expected it to turn out this way. _Sometimes_ he talked about himself like he was talking about another person, but that's still so much better than shutting down. Among other things he said sorry for what he has put us through. MY father. SAID SORRY. What? I don't even care if he meant it 100%, just hearing the words "sorry" coming out of my father's mouth is a miracle. There were a few things I didn't bring up, because it would be too emotional, but I told him that there are still a few things that I'd like to talk to him about at another time, maybe just between the two of us, and he said ok(stuff that happend before my sister was born). When we said good bye he hugged me twice and stroked my cheek and said that he was glad that we talked about this.

My father has become a hippie(?). I know that the monster is still within him, and that if you push his buttons hard enough, it will come out again, but I'm feeling pretty good about things right now. We've opened the door we've needed to open for so long. I'm not gonna go back to the way things were. I told him that during dinner, too. I said that I wasn't planning on seeing him again before we decided to have "the talk", because our relationship had become so hollow, but that I changed my mind when my sister suggested that we'd do it, and that I was planning to leave if he refused to talk.

Anywho, I'm rambling... and I'm not gonna bother looking through the text before [email protected]@@@

tl;dr: I confronted old ghosts and it went pretty good


----------



## enfield

probably offline said:


> Ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Tonight is the night when my sister and I confronted my father about all the crap he's put us through in our lives. He came to to town and we had dinner(for the first time in 6 months).
> 
> It went so much better than I had expected! I thought he would flip or start blaming everything on everyone else but himself(or possibly just leave). But no, we basically talked for 3 hours without arguing at all. I know that he has changed quite a bit over the past few years since he stopped drinking, but I never expected it to turn out this way. _Sometimes_ he talked about himself like he was talking about another person, but that's still so much better than shutting down. Among other things he said sorry for what he has put us through. MY father. SAID SORRY. What? I don't even care if he meant it 100%, just hearing the words "sorry" coming out of my father's mouth is a miracle. There were a few things I didn't bring up, because it would be too emotional, but I told him that there are still a few things that I'd like to talk to him about at another time, maybe just between the two of us, and he said ok(stuff that happend before my sister was born). When we said good bye he hugged me twice and stroked my cheek and said that he was glad that we talked about this.
> 
> My father has become a hippie(?). I know that the monster is still within him, and that if you push his buttons hard enough, it will come out again, but I'm feeling pretty good about things right now. We've opened the door we've needed to open for so long. I'm not gonna go back to the way things were. I told him that during dinner, too. I said that I wasn't planning on seeing him again before we decided to have "the talk", because our relationship had become so hollow, but that I changed my mind when my sister suggested that we'd do it, and that I was planning to leave if he refused to talk.
> 
> Anywho, I'm rambling... and I'm not gonna bother looking through the text before [email protected]@@@
> 
> tl;dr: I confronted old ghosts and it went pretty good


was the talk in swedish or english. or did you mix it up?


----------



## probably offline

enfield said:


> was the talk in swedish or english. or did you mix it up?


In swedish!

ALSO! AS IF THAT WASNT ENOUGH I JUST CAPTURED A BIG SPIDER ON MY CEILING AND SAVED IT EVEN THOUGH I HATE SPIDERS YES IT DESERVES ****ING CAPS n_n


----------



## kiirby

tieffers said:


> Discovered ASMR today. Having so many feel-goods.


You lucky thing. The sensation can wear off over time if you trigger it a lot, so be careful!

I'm sure you've discovered it already but the quietexperiment youtube channel is just wonderful, she has some of the best neutral binaural videos which aren't awkward and roleplay-ee like most of the rest of them. I'm sure you can tell I've spent way too long watching them. And maybe making them. Shhh.



probably offline said:


> Ladies and gentlemen!


Congratulations, I'm so glad it went well 

I've started drinking herbal tea. I've been feeling nauseous a lot recently, for a few different reasons, and I found the lemon and ginger tea we had to help an awful lot. And there are so many different typesssss and I feel oh so pretentious but it is lovely. Plus I've been exercising a lot more and running again and someone said I looked like a brown James Dean the other day (best ever compliment) and it's sunny out and I'm feeling less miserable than usual. So woo.


----------



## FROGGie

I keeping up with classwork in my english class. I usually fail this class but I'm trying harder!


----------



## Astrofreak6

Finally weekend, no more classes to attend to 8)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The manager came up to me after my graveyard shift and shook my hand and said he was impressed with me. He says if I keep up how well I'm doing then I will be a candidate for a supervisor position. $25 an hour, hell yeah I'll take that.


----------



## rawrguy

I woke up today. Watched Zero Dark Thirty... which was a good movie.


----------



## NoraN

I baked muffins, and they turned out tasty! I know its a really simple recipe, but Im proud of myself!


----------



## cmed

Partying so hard right now watching the nba playoffs. And by partying I mean sitting in my livingroom by myself with a glass of diet pepsi with the tv on in the background while I work on stuff.


----------



## Stilla

I've been reading a cbt workbook and one of the exercises in it was to say hi and smile at people, the thought of it a couple weeks ago made me want to cry... But I did it, I started with smiling to people on my walks because I couldn't bring myself to say hi first and to my surprise if there was like 5 people out 4/5 people said hi to me first. After that I started saying hi first to people and everyone said hi back to me. And I guess now... it doesn't really scare me to say hi first to people (although I'll have to keep it up so I don't start avoiding it again). But sort of a strange feeling, that something that scared me seems so simple now... This probably doesn't seem much to some people but for me it's a good step in the right direction.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

A coworker told me her friend thought I was cute. Her friend already had a boyfriend too, so I guess I have an uncanny ability to attract girls already in relationships.


----------



## millyxox

I have just heard from another person, that he has finally forgiven me after reading the apology letter I wrote to him  If he never contacts me again, I'm cool with it. All I need to know is that he is ok & not destroying himself with drugs. I am SO HAPPY that he has forgiven me. But I do hope that he doesn't get the wrong idea, I do not want to get back with him, I just want him to be ok towards me & for him to let go of this anger he has towards me.

It's like a heavy weight has been lifted off my shoulders & I can finally smile & move on with my life


----------



## UnderTheSurface

OMG. my favourite band, Converge, has just shared on their facebook an article I wrote today. I'm so HAPPY.


----------



## Odinn

The wedding ceremony was fun, I am so happy for my brother.
There was only a few times I felt embarrassed and slipped up.
And on the way to the after-party, I walked past this cute girl, when I seen her I had this blushing reaction and she smiled at me, yes, smiled at me!
I guess I looked better in the suit than I thought.

Then, I was pretty reserved during the party, but toward the end, I talked with a bunch of cousins. (who initiated the conversation first of course)
I even went up to my favorite cousin and talked to her just at random, I felt very good about myself today.

I couldn't be happier right now.
Of course, there was the cliche -people asking if I work -or why I am so introverted-
But all went well.


----------



## rawrguy

Got free guitar lessons and got to go out with depressed anonymous members today.


----------



## Cam1

Woke up early, jogged 2 miles, still only 6:30 AM. A whole day to enjoy.... What to do...


----------



## tieffers

Reading these make me feel so happy for you guys. 

My friend drew a picture of me. For no reason. She's such a sweetheart and has so much goddamn talent to boot, I could just cry. There's not enough room inside me for all the feelings I've been having.

Also glad 'cause it kinda gives me permission to draw her without feeling weird about it. c:


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

UnderTheSurface said:


> OMG. my favourite band, Converge, has just shared on their facebook an article I wrote today. I'm so HAPPY.


That's awesome! :clap


----------



## tehuti88

Odinn said:


> The wedding ceremony was fun, I am so happy for my brother.
> There was only a few times I felt embarrassed and slipped up.
> And on the way to the after-party, I walked past this cute girl, when I seen her I had this blushing reaction and she smiled at me, yes, smiled at me!
> I guess I looked better in the suit than I thought.
> 
> Then, I was pretty reserved during the party, but toward the end, I talked with a bunch of cousins. (who initiated the conversation first of course)
> I even went up to my favorite cousin and talked to her just at random, I felt very good about myself today.
> 
> I couldn't be happier right now.
> Of course, there was the cliche -people asking if I work -or why I am so introverted-
> But all went well.


:high5


----------



## arnie

Won a $100 bucks in the lottery. 

Take that MATH! :evil


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt gave me some nice patio furniture.. table with umbrella, 4 chairs and i saw my other aunt and i walked 1 hour and i have my aunt's dog staying with me


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Finally spoke to my neighbours after hiding away from them. Found out one of them wants to take the same course as me at college and works in a rockabilly hair salon. Cool :-D


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

dontwaitupforme said:


> Finally spoke to my neighbours after hiding away from them. Found out one of them wants to take the same course as me at college and works in a rockabilly hair salon. Cool :-D


Nice! 

Really glad for everyone, some great things going on on this thread.

This was last night but I'm counting it anyway. My housemate/friend had a load of friends around for her birthday, and I spent 2 and a bit hours joining in (albeit quietly) with the games and whatnot, even though I was the only guy there because the other male housemate had to revise for an exam. 
I was boosted by a group of super-loud, outgoing people who were invited not being able to come. Ducked out after a while, but that was legitimate because I had to finish an essay.
Life seems so much better after a bit of positive social exposure.


----------



## CristianNC

Did very well in my chemistry exam considering the minimal effort I put in. Makes me wonder what I could do with a drop of motivation.

Met two ex-colleagues from school and had a decent, slightly awkward conversation, which is quite an achievement.


----------



## cybernaut

Helped an international student in my Art Appreciation class who struggles with English. His first langage is Arabic. I will be providing him notes until the semester ends. Dude, I would have helped this whole semester if I knew! I'm glad he decided to turn to me though...not too many people pay attention in the class.


----------



## ratbag

I haven't exercised in a week because I've felt really down, but I took advantage of a moment that I felt alright and did some yoga today.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Some coworkers said Hi to me when I just came in to grab milk.


----------



## Saekon

I talked to a customer service rep. for the first time, twice, and things went okay!


----------



## coeur_brise

Someone waved me in in traffic, and I did the hand gesture of thanks, but I was so dumb because I got in the turn lane, which no one was in and was next to the lane with the other car. Oh well. Nice people exist.


----------



## Larkspur

I think I made a new friend. I was way more social, at least. I got dinner with someone and then played board games and card games with people at their house. For a few hours I wasn't very awkward at all. Who knew I could be this social? Haha. :b


----------



## vanishingpt

Sent out a bunch of applications for volunteer work and jobs, and a bunch of them finally called back today 

Managed to get two interviews for tomorrow so I'm excited! Nervous, but glad it happened


----------



## kilgoretrout

Discovered how to right-click on a MacBook.



Edit: After 5 years of owning one.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Applied for a few jobs and made some more calls. I think this bakery thing might return something. Well, mainly since nothing else has..


----------



## MoonForge

My singing teacher yesterday gave me the offer to come around more often to sing outside of paid lessons to clear my head, and i'm making progress with therapy, so those are good things. I still need to think about the offer though, since i might actually lack the time and physical energy for it xD And its dark and rainy outside, which means if it rains really hard the sun might come back again >;o Positive power!


----------



## minimized

I got approved for social security, I think.


----------



## ismell

It was such good weather in England for once, so i decided to eat an ice cream


----------



## Larkspur

I shared in a 12-step meeting for the first time today!:boogie


----------



## tehuti88

Nice and gloomy and rainy today (though they're calling for snow tonight :afr ).


----------



## Cam1

For a call from Subway, start working Thursday!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Cam1 said:


> For a call from Subway, start working Thursday!


 That's great, good luck with it- hopefully on thursday evening you can post on this thread about it!


----------



## Velorrei

I got through a Marketing presentation and a business luncheon today. Thank goodness.


----------



## tbyrfan

Got a 100 on a big exam in one class, and As on 2 papers for 2 other classes. :yay


----------



## jvo

I found sas


----------



## AceEmoKid

I've been taking steps to be a more postive person and overcome SA in general. 

I sent an email to get in touch with a friend who moved away 2 years ago, and just got an excited reply back today.  My mum is also actually being supportive of me for once, in that she's trying to make sure I can go to LMU by finding as many hidden scholarships and financial support as possible. Even though being at the mall makes me nervous, I asked my mum if I could go alone and buy something this Saturday, which is a first for me. Usually I ask my family to buy things I need for me when they go out, or I accompany them and use them as a shield/security blanket. I've also been talking to my family a bit, which is a surprise as I'm usually pretty silent the entire day--both at home and at school. And I've been laughing openly in 6th period (my government teacher is actually reall funny) which may not seem like much, but considering how self conscious I am of potentially being noticed... heh. I guess this isn't one "something" good that happened recently, but the list is growing and I just feel good, even about the littlest bits.


----------



## Rhirhi23

I didn't worry so much. I had fun and I felt a bit like myself. Yesterday was amazing, because I just _was_ instead of thinking incessantly about everything. Anyway, I laughed, I felt more secure than usual, and I was fairly content. Yesterday I had a talk with my brother and we passed a football around. I went to my grandpa's house and hung out with my family and bunch of his friends. I laughed and smiled and it was just a good relief.


----------



## cmed

I suddenly care about stuff again. This is good. I guess depression is done for now.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wednesday is over - I can relax.


----------



## TheSandlot

I was able to lead prayer during bible study tonight without messing up.


----------



## tronjheim

I asked my extrovert friend if indeed he gets energy from social interaction and he confirmed it. I'm not really sure why I'm so happy about that.

Also, listening to Skrillex makes me ecstatic!


----------



## CristianNC

Well this is pretty stupid/sad/lame but oh well.

Our computer science teacher didn't show up today so the guys in my class wanted to play League of Legends for those two hours. I wanted to play but didn't dare to ask until one of them asked me if I play because they were 9 and needed one more player to play a 5v5 game. What they didn't know, since I don't really talk with them, I'm actually a high rated player in LoL and it's the only game I play nowadays (and I have A LOT of free time).

Let's just say I......beat them up pretty good (more like crushed, I think I 1v4'd them at some point) since they were nothing but casuals. They were actually bewildered with my "skillz" .


----------



## misspeachy

My confidence keeps on growing and growing,
I have no insecurities or doubts left, I'm finally happy to be myself and feeling so strong inside,and I don't know the meaning of feeling inadequate anymore.

I am so happy and in such a good mood all of the time, every day!
It's incredible to feel this way, right now.


----------



## getsomeair

I'll have what misspeachy is having...

I didn't screw up anything terribly today and I sent an email that needed to be sent.


----------



## ratbag

I meditated for the first time in a while today. It alleviated my anxiety pretty quickly.


----------



## tronjheim

I watched Ironman with my cousins. It was good.


----------



## Keyblade

Finally being able to tell people about my life and secrets about SA that i haven't told anyone irl makes me feel so good.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Thextera said:


> Finally being able to tell people about my life and secrets about SA that i haven't told anyone irl makes me feel so good.


----------



## Anyanka

I almost completed one of many impending assignments. Well, pretty much have completed it. Just want to read over it. Editing or what they call it.


----------



## cuppy

I bought a couple of lip balm-stain thingies ^_^


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Invited to play football (soccer) with some friends/acquaintances. Should be nice.


----------



## Cam1

The end of the week and another 10 miles jogged. It feels good. First 5K on the 5th.


----------



## PositiveTornado

I realized that I can be so much more. When I can be sad without reason why can't I be happy without reason? 

My mother cooked my something really nice to eat...It tasted so good...I'm grateful that I am the one out of the other million sperms that made I to birth. That alone makes me a winner. I think when tomorrow is good weather I will watch at the sunset and enjoy the sunsparks massaging my skin.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm proud of myself. I went to the mall today by myself for a couple hours. I talked to some sales assistants and even the chatted a bit with the cashier while buying something, but even just being in a crowded public place by myself, without any family to hide behind, is a big step for me. I only felt momentary anxiety when actually up at the cashier's, but as it turns out nobody really cares or pays attention to you when you're out shopping. I only found eyes on me in certain stores or when I was looking at certain things (I found myself magnetized to the boys' clothes in a lot of stores as their fashion is better -_-).


----------



## tehuti88

Went to the Odawa Casino to eat with my mother and grandmother. I had ******* mashed potatoes with gravy, wild rice, catfish, and a dinner roll, then a lovely piece of chocolate/peanut butter pie...now I'm so full. Oohhhhh. ;_;

I noticed that of the Three Fires (three gas(?) flames encased in glass(?) tubes, representing the Ojibwa, Odawa, and Potawatomi tribes), one of them was out! Eep! :eek


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> Went to the Odawa Casino to eat with my mother and grandmother. I had ******* mashed potatoes with gravy, wild rice, catfish, and a dinner roll, then a lovely piece of chocolate/peanut butter pie...now I'm so full. Oohhhhh. ;_;
> 
> I noticed that of the Three Fires (three gas(?) flames encased in glass(?) tubes, representing the Ojibwa, Odawa, and Potawatomi tribes), one of them was out! Eep! :eek


That sounds like an amazing dinner!
Kudos to eating out, (which I believe you do often enough, yeah?)
I can't even manage to do that. :|

If one of them is out. . . .hmm, that seems like an ominous sign


----------



## jvo

I complimented someone I didn't know and then we had a nice conversation


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I just booked up a personal trainer. Good news - scared sh*tless! Ahhhhjsmselndnfkdl


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Spent pretty much the whole day with a friend who I really like but feel awkward around, we went for a day trip, museum, gallery, lunch, and I got to practice my Spanish with her and wasn't awkward at all. We both had a nice time, and I felt pretty normal. Or better?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Spent pretty much the whole day with a friend who I really like but feel awkward around, we went for a day trip, museum, gallery, lunch, and I got to practice my Spanish with her and wasn't awkward at all. We both had a nice time, and I felt pretty normal. Or better?


That sounds like fun


----------



## tehuti88

Odinn said:


> That sounds like an amazing dinner!
> Kudos to eating out, (which I believe you do often enough, yeah?)
> I can't even manage to do that. :|


Ha, yes, I wasn't even going to have dessert until I went up to browse it for my mother and grandmother...and saw some lovely custards...but then I saw that lovely pie...too much food!! :cry But it was really lovely pie. :lol I'm so predictable at buffets, I always get the mashed potatoes and rice and meat/fish!

Fortunately I've never had issues going out and eating, well, at least not major ones. Sorry to hear it's more difficult for you.


----------



## cosmicslop

finally found a blog i was looking for on the frustrations of the ignorance of mental illness/disorders and its trivializing and dismissive assumptions. i knew i'd find a safe space on tumblr. always a plethora of good people around those parts.


----------



## MoonForge

It was yesterday but we went to the beach to collect sand and shells which i ended up using for artwork and it was short but fun, the way back was stressing though with all the traffic but we got home eventually  I'm actually pretty tired from yesterday, and today i went walking even though i was tired and got rained on but i still did it, but i should rest more tommorow if i can xD


----------



## I wish i was normal

They were things that happened on Saturday and Sunday, but i'll still mention them. I went hiking with a girl from my work on Saturday and it went really well. I was scared i'd have nothing to say to her, but it was a lovely day 

On Sunday, still on a confidence high from the day before, I decided to ask a couple of people from work if they wanted to go to the cinema. I hadn't really spoken to either of them a lot, but we had a few brief conversations the week before. I pitched it by saying it would be nice to have the chance to get to know them a bit better, so do you want to hang out for a while? The worst that could have happened is they say no, but i figured what the heck, i should at least try! I hardly ever try to arrange social things, but i was feeling so good that I just went for it. And amazingly they both agreed to go to the cinema. It was the best weekend i've ever had. I felt liked by people, it was amazing.

I suppose the difficulty is now trying to keep them interested in me. I need to follow this up with something, but i'm not sure what!


----------



## tronjheim

From out of the blue, a group of buddies showed up outside our house and invited me to go with them to pay our last respects to another friend's aunt. Even though I knew those guys since high school, I still felt out of place. Their lives are so different to what I'm accustomed (constantly talking about women and sex). I guess it's good that people made attempts to make me speak as we were gathered there having shots of brandy. There, I was the one who made myself awkward, not they. Still, they are so friendly and kind. I am thankful.


----------



## StuckInMyHead

I just became an uncle, like 30 minutes ago! so excited


----------



## dontwaitupforme

StuckInMyHead said:


> I just became an uncle, like 30 minutes ago! so excited


That's awesome


----------



## AceEmoKid

My mum just came in and said she's proud that I'm working on my anxiety :eek 
(I've been trying to go out to public places on my own all this week; don't know what gave me the energy or sudden motivation)

And then she went on this weird anecdote about how I was a fighter ever since I was a fetus and I was like...."Yeah mum, you lost me at fetus."


----------



## JAkDy

In my class of over 100 at medical school. In the midsemester exam, I ranked no.12!!!
Despite the fact I learn Japanese every day as well, and don't study on weekends.

Just what I wanted......having it all.

yiew.


----------



## tronjheim

Just came from jogging at our local coliseum with two buddies (for the first time!). There were so many people there, but I wasn't so bothered being with two familiars. Whoo! Sweating is good!

AAAHHH!! LAMI-A, BAI!


----------



## Stew

i finally tried wearing something nice and trying to look good without being afraid of getting stared at!


----------



## losteternal

I never thought I would say this but today I made the last repayment on my bank loan. It has financially crippled me for seven years and I am now nearly three hundred pound a month better off. I can't describe the relief. 
To anyone considering taking out a loan I can't warn you against it enough!!!!


----------



## villadb

I wish i was normal said:


> They were things that happened on Saturday and Sunday, but i'll still mention them. I went hiking with a girl from my work on Saturday and it went really well. I was scared i'd have nothing to say to her, but it was a lovely day
> 
> On Sunday, still on a confidence high from the day before, I decided to ask a couple of people from work if they wanted to go to the cinema. I hadn't really spoken to either of them a lot, but we had a few brief conversations the week before. I pitched it by saying it would be nice to have the chance to get to know them a bit better, so do you want to hang out for a while? The worst that could have happened is they say no, but i figured what the heck, i should at least try! I hardly ever try to arrange social things, but i was feeling so good that I just went for it. And amazingly they both agreed to go to the cinema. It was the best weekend i've ever had. I felt liked by people, it was amazing.
> 
> I suppose the difficulty is now trying to keep them interested in me. I need to follow this up with something, but i'm not sure what!


Man that's brilliant, keep it up.

Nothing much has happened to me, though the fact that I have been alone for 3 days I haven't been in utter despair is relatively positive. Oh and I kind of had a conversation on facebook with my crush today but that hasn't been massively successful. Still it's out-of-work communication with her which is something I guess.


----------



## rawrguy

I watched anime


----------



## tronjheim

Went jogging and sprinting again with buddies. I can feel the dopamine surging through my veins! And all the negativity washing away through my sweat! WHOO!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Attended last session of anxiety group, got a lift home from someone after. Bit awkward - As expected. Found she's a pretty sound girl and got her number to possibly meet up one night.

PT came over today. Absolutely dreaded it/nearly late. Managed to get ready very quickly, invited him in and had a good talk before getting started.. Nice guy, made me feel at ease.. Don't even know why I felt so intimidated by it? Really pleased with how i went  Legs are killing.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

My older brother and I had a real deep conversation and said how we're so glad to have eachother as brothers :'3
It was beautiful, you had to be there


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

tronjheim said:


> Went jogging and sprinting again with buddies. I can feel the dopamine surging through my veins! And all the negativity washing away through my sweat! WHOO!


 Yay! :high5


----------



## TryingMara

I'm so glad my mom was supportive, I really needed that today.


----------



## tehuti88

Goodness, lovely warm day! The feral kittens are snoozing in the sun on our front porch.


----------



## Northern Lights

An angry customer called me today. I talked to him for a couple of minutes and suddenly he's very friendly again. He even told me that he thought I have a very nice, soothng voice! And then he asked me to have a cup of coffee with him somewhere after work. 

Well, that was a bit strange. But I really loved how he thought my voice was nice and soothing while in reality I was so nervous about him yelling at me! Looks like I finally get better at talking on the phone!


----------



## jvo

I went on a nice walk in the woods this morning and talked to a birdwatcher


----------



## tehuti88

jvo said:


> I went on a nice walk in the woods this morning and talked to a birdwatcher


Walks in the woods are always awesome! :yes


----------



## Still Waters

I won't go into details,because I'm paranoid -but something TRULY wonderful is happening for someone I love.- I've sent out so many prayers,thoughts and every time I blew out the birthday candles on my cake each year,my wish would always be for their happiness. I can't believe it's really happening! To my wonderful S.-You will never be alone,you're connected to my soul.


----------



## Carla714

A got a smile from the cutest guy ever on the train. Made my morning.


----------



## MoonForge

The sun is shining, a girl looked at me in a good way during my walk, i gave my little sister a hug *physical contact is difficult for me*. I should write more good things down : o


----------



## Dying note

My interview this morning went so well  I actually *want* this job now...lol


----------



## tehuti88

New book! :boogie _Wool_ by Hugh Howey; plus I found a new CD by OneRepublic, and went for a walk around the block with my mother.


----------



## Delicate

Dying note said:


> My interview this morning went so well  I actually *want* this job now...lol


Well done!! I hope you get it! feels good to be confident about an interview since they're so stressful.


----------



## Delicate

Being laid off is starting to pay off;

1.) I remembered how much I love to write and how I'm a good writer. I'm remembering my college tutor about 4 years ago telling me I should pursue a career in writing. Ironically I was promoted to manning social marketing and blogging a couple of months before I was made redundant and told I was doing a really good job... Anyway... I've started writing again and I love it, it's liberating.

2.) I'm dealing with the whole "non attendance from university due to severe anxiety and depression" issue. I'd been avoiding dealing with it but now I have to, after brushing it under the rug for weeks... months..? It's a depressive blur.

Trying to transfer to a distance learning programme so I can have more control, the distance learning programmes I've contacted have told me I can use credits from all of my university modules and units and put them towards my degree, that makes me feel like I haven't wasted two years. It seems quite positive.

3.) I have quite a range of work experience now, and experience working for a fashion website... so I feel that I have more options open than when I started there 2 years ago... I hope...

I've been depressed as _hell _but now I'm getting ready to deal with this, and get a better job, preferably with one of their rivals so they can suck it!

I've been avoiding the job hunt because of my "severe depression and anxiety..." was in a pretty dark place... but I'm coming out of it... I'm being proactive... I think I'm ready to get this situation sorted!

That makes me happy...


----------



## MarjoleinL

I'm going to eat something with a friend in our town. 

Oh, and the sun shiiiiiiiiiiiiines!


----------



## enfield

lonelyjew praised my post :3

he said, and i quote, "I can't take the time to respond to your whole post, though it was a good post that is worth responding to".


----------



## eveningbat

a new light fixture was installed in my home.


----------



## bellejar

A stranger praised me on something, said it was "breathtakingly lovely", I feel dizzy with happiness.


----------



## Camelleone

I got a salary raised today


----------



## ShyFX

I was anxious because I had to do a presentation in one of my classes and I was totally unprepared. But then I woke up and it was just a dream. Just a dream!


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _In The Night--In The Dark: Tales Of Ghosts & Less Welcome Visitors_ by Roger Johnson; and _Unpleasant Tales_ by Brendan Connell.

And it's so nice and warm and sunny today!

And I found a newer model of Canon PowerShot on sale yesterday (I haven't been able to find a newer PowerShot in ages, my current one is functional but old), it's very small and not as easy to hold as the current one, but it takes SD and SDHC cards since SD cards seem to be becoming rarer. I have yet to try it out though. Hope there's a setting so photos don't come out like 3000 pixels wide and take up like 5-10mb each. :afr


----------



## nightrain

I went for a long walk to clear my head, bought some socks, and almost had a horrific accident. I'm choosing to see that as a positive thing.


----------



## tronjheim

I went mountain climbing with 3 friends today. We spent approximately 2.5 hours both in going up and going down. It was tiring as hell and my legs feel like lead, but it was all worth it. It was a great experience!


----------



## gusstaf

Well, technically today. At 3 am. I was sleeping over at my boyfriend's apartment and we had a really deep discussion. I told him about my issues with body dysmorphia and low confidence. Didn't really tell him to the full extent but was just testing the water. He was totally accepting, reassured me that he likes what he sees when he looks at me. I was terrified that all that crap would be a deal breaker for him and I still can't wrap my head around the fact that it isn't.

I'm so glad I was able to work up the courage to tell him...I feel like our relationship is that much stronger now.


----------



## slytherin

I opened up to friends and had a really good time with them last night/this morning. My one friend and I cuddled and I realized that I actually have a pretty amazing life and how grateful I am for everyone in it and the circumstances I was born into.


----------



## MoonForge

I have singing lessons at 10am and i'm going out for a 20 minute walk at 9am


----------



## dal user

the sun shon all day

sun makes everything better


----------



## tehuti88

The trees are budding! :yay


----------



## marsbars27

It was a beautiful day today! I asked my friend about a concert she went to last weekend. I've been worried about being too awkward and quiet around her at work so I'm happy I was able to ask her something she was excited to talk about, and I actually stopped working for a few minutes to talk to her. So, I feel pretty good about that!


----------



## tronjheim

I have one female friend who knows of my depression and anxieties. She asks me once in a while how I am doing. It's endearing.


----------



## millyxox

This guy opening doors for me & acting all nice. So showing more skin actually does help *rolleyes* lol just kidding. I think he was just being nice gentlemen  que cute


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm grasping at straws here-

At the transit station today, I accidentally made eye contact with a woman a few feet beside me. She smiled, and I managed to smile back.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Watched the sunrise.


----------



## jvo

I ate in a busy café this morning and felt fine.


----------



## cuppy

i survived the busiest day i've ever seen at work, and they gave me lunch after


----------



## MoonForge

I felt happy earlier this morning for a bit


----------



## probably offline

* went on a sunny and pleasant walk
* applied for school for fall
* bought candy
* in a decent mood


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

i cycled to a nearby place, had lunch whilst revising the Fabian essays, then ice cream, then cake  All on a nice sunny day in pleasant, green surroundings. Doing stuff alone didn't bother me too much, I felt like I belonged there, so that was nice.


----------



## StNaive

Got a job offer today; unfortunately neither of us realized that I lived in a different city from them so it didn't happen. Still, it was really encouraging for me.


----------



## laura024

I got a flower.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _Space Eldritch_ by various authors; _Cthulhu Unbound 3_ by various authors; _Death Rattles_ by various authors; _The Satanism Scare_ ed. by James T. Richardson, Joel Best, & David G. Bromley; and _The Writer's Idea Book, 10th Anniversary Edition_ by Jack Heffron.


----------



## Cam1

78 degrees out


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I left the house today. I mean properly, not just put something in the bins outside, I went to the shops down the road.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Felt sh*tty, bought shoes.


----------



## cosmicslop

I cried good tears. No bad tears. I also had takoyaki today.


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> New books! :boogie _Space Eldritch_ by various authors; _Cthulhu Unbound 3_ by various authors; _Death Rattles_ by various authors; _The Satanism Scare_ ed. by James T. Richardson, Joel Best, & David G. Bromley; and _The Writer's Idea Book, 10th Anniversary Edition_ by Jack Heffron.


That is a crazy amount of books, taking the previous ones you mentioned recently too!
How can you read all that at once?
or is there a huuuuuge stockpile of "To read" books that you have :lol


----------



## jvo

I got an A in my English102 class


----------



## tehuti88

Odinn said:


> That is a crazy amount of books, taking the previous ones you mentioned recently too!
> How can you read all that at once?
> or is there a huuuuuge stockpile of "To read" books that you have :lol


There's an *insanely* huge stockpile. :lol


----------



## Relz

I went to the mall by myself for the first time in my life.


----------



## Consider

Today I didn't even have to use my A.K. I got to say it was a good day.


----------



## Northern Lights

It's a public holiday and therefore I don't have to go to work!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Kitchen appliances fi na lly delivered


----------



## Consider

Finally. Why spaces?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Consider said:


> Finally. Why spaces?


Thought I'd mix things up a little. Feeling pretty enthusiastic today.


----------



## cmed

Finally have a day off. Relaxing and enjoying being lazy.


----------



## callalilly26

My boyfriend bought me breakfast this morning


----------



## Consider

dontwaitupforme said:


> Thought I'd mix things up a little. Feeling pretty enthusiastic today.


Hope that enthusiasm lasts and beats and rolls and grows all throughout your adventures this day. Rock n roll.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

had a really good therapy session. and while I was at therapy, my mom went over to the college I attended (and drop out of) last year and help me get an online course! (I really miss school)


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Consider said:


> Hope that enthusiasm lasts and beats and rolls and grows all throughout your adventures this day. Rock n roll.


Haha, rock n roll indeed. Not been a bad little day. Hope you've had a good one yourself.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Clinical number 3 done! hah, I think I'll miss some of the people at that nursing home.


----------



## Bawsome

I got the job!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Bawsome said:


> I got the job!


Well done


----------



## MoonForge

I had a good and fun talk with my therapist, we also discussed serious things but we also talked about games etc, it was fun  Definetly something for my journal later today!


----------



## Cronos

Finished my last class of the semester today. 3 weeks of maximum chillaxation till I'm at it again. <33333


----------



## tehuti88

Raaaaaaiiiinnnnnnn. :yay


----------



## TryingMara

One of the more challenging students was great today. Plus, there wasn't a wait at the deli.


----------



## Relz

I got the internship!!! 

And somehow wound up in a small film.

So two triumphs over SA.


----------



## Bawsome

dontwaitupforme said:


> Well done


Thanks! donno if im more excited or nervous!


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> Raaaaaaiiiinnnnnnn. :yay


Yep, we have some rain here too, which is good 'cause it finally let things cool down.
Been pretty hot the past couple days so :yay


----------



## tbyrfan

I got a 97 on my Sensation and Perception final!!! YEEEEEEAHHHHH


----------



## ChrissyQ

I've been working alot helping my aunt pack to move she's going to pay me yay!


----------



## probably offline

I spent the afternoon in the sun with coffee. It was nice. I saw a cute guy, who smiled at me, and a weird dog with dreads. I think they are called "Puli".


----------



## villadb

I was having a laugh with a couple of people at work today and they said 'You used to be so shy, you've turned into a right cheeky sarcastic so-and-so' or something along those lines. It feels odd to have the shyness referred to in the past-tense, it must mean that I am getting better.


----------



## Lish3rs

I'm eating a homemade grilled cheeseburger! Yum. Also, it started raining here (drizzles) for the first time in awhile. It is sorta refreshing.


----------



## tehuti88

Cuddled my kitty and he purred and purred. :mushy

And my friend replied to my e-mail! :yay I haven't read it yet, but at least she replied, which is far more than I deserved for leaving her hanging so long. ;_;


----------



## marsbars27

Today was a great Mother's Day! I spent some time with my mom this morning and she loved the flowers and gift I got her. I picked out a Mother's Day card that touched my grandmother so much that she cried. She also got a scooter from my cousin and cried again! She was so so happy today. Yesterday I spent some time with my new friends and they're just so great and supportive of me. They make me feel so welcomed. I love them.

I've had such a good weekend!


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> Cuddled my kitty and he purred and purred. :mushy


Nothing and like it huh 
I just love the reactions and expressions cats have, and it takes so much time to earn a cat's trust, that makes it all the more special



> And my friend replied to my e-mail! :yay I haven't read it yet, but at least she replied, which is far more than I deserved for leaving her hanging so long. ;_;


That's great news!
I can imagine the relief of just knowing you have the response :yes


----------



## NoHeart

Not today but not too long ago...

I've got my raison d'être back, this is exactly what I needed.


----------



## MoonForge

I had a new therapist at my home today and our conversation went well  And she kept the agreements i made with another therapist for when someone comes here to call or mail or do both before coming here : o


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Went for a run.


----------



## matthewebbert

Back to the Gym again after long time.. home will continue with it..


----------



## SuicideSilence

I didn't give into negativity.


----------



## spades07

go on then I should do this while I'm negative.

-Found out why netbook doesn't work.
-Found a card game works again.


----------



## That guy over there

I found Emeralds in Minecraft for the first time ever :lol :b


----------



## Consider

Had Starbucks with my favorite person in the world.
Talked through some issues, too, instead of letting emotion talk for me.


----------



## renegade disaster

well not today, in the last couple of days.

jupiter transited into my first house.


----------



## tehuti88

renegade disaster said:


> well not today, in the last couple of days.
> 
> jupiter transited into my first house.


OMG, at first I read this as something like "Jupiter crashed into my house." :wtf :lol


----------



## Evo1114

This didn't happen today, but I met a fellow SAS member on Saturday and proceeded to do more stuff in one day than I've done in the last 2 months combined. We went to the zoo, got some ice cream, and went to watch Iron Man 3. 'Twas a grand ol' time! Anxiety was basically non-existent too.


----------



## renegade disaster

tehuti88 said:


> OMG, at first I read this as something like "Jupiter crashed into my house." :wtf :lol


:lol I like jupiter an all that. but I think i'd prefer it if he stays in his regular orbit. :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I did something awkward during a meeting today that got a positive response from everyone.

I was standing with my group while we were giving a presentation. As the leader of our group was going over a written list on a poster, I leaned in and fixed a typo with a sharpie. Everyone laughed and someone said "That was cute".


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

-went on the college campus; haven't went there since I drop out and was afraid to since
- bought Demi's new album


----------



## Delicate

Watching Jenna Marbles on youtube and she's ****ing amazing!!!!!! Love her.


----------



## Dying note

I had one of the most helpful therapy sessions I've had, ever.


----------



## Consider

Downloaded Andrew Bayer's new joint. 
Spent time with her. <3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Called 2 places about vacancies, one said they'd call me back by the end of the day. But I don't think they will somehow lol.

Also got an interview lined up at Target this Saturday.


----------



## tronjheim

He called me "bro." I'm guessing that's significant. Hahaha! 

The universe works in mysterious ways: I most of the time seem to get together and know a certain person I initially think I'm never gonna be friends or even just an acquaintance with.


----------



## Mousey9

I bought new Jordans for half it's price today. It's was still expensive I guess but not too bad considering that I haven't bought a shoe in 3+ years.
My sister is also bringing me to an open screening of hangover 3 later tonight and apparently one of the actors is going to be there. I haven't watched the second one yet so that's what I will be doing today.


----------



## probably offline

I went on a little job hunt. It wasn't completely in vain :>


----------



## Still Waters

Some random guy just stopped me in the store and said I have beautiful hair!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Ran again, purchased a new canvas for the kitchen


----------



## AceEmoKid

After many months of despair and no PC gaming for those lonely hours, my Steam magically decides to fix itself. 

SO ****ING HAPPY

:yay


----------



## Consider

Ate seasoned fries. 

It's the little things.


----------



## tronjheim

I went biking to my cousin's house. There are so many people and vehicles on the way and back. It's scary, but I managed to get home in one piece.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Got so many things done today. Feeling really organised and got on well with everyone I spoke to thankfully. Easiest day ive had in a long time. Also bought another pair of shoes..


----------



## laura024

I successfully completed a phone interview.


----------



## tehuti88

There are three small dead-looking cats sprawled on our front porch. :lol


----------



## foe

Best day at the office today.


----------



## tronjheim

Went jogging again and got to 6 (800m) laps - a new record for me! Yay!


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

I am accepted to return to the university, now I can prepare for my online course and hopefully attend classes on campus again in the fall


----------



## Icestorm

FINALLY. After years of fear of talking on the microphone online, today I managed to finally beat the fear and talk online. I am SO happy beyond words that I finally did it. It wasn't even that bad, I don't know what I was fearing so much. They didn't judge me at all, they made no comments about my voice, nothing. It was actually quite fun. :boogie


----------



## ChrissyQ

I applied for a job at Senior's Village as housekeeper, laundry aid, food prep ect the interview went pretty good possible full time job i might get i hope i get the job i feel too sick to work but i'm pushing myself to try it any ways

My aunt paid me $45 for helping her pack and i spent the day with her and her 3 dogs


----------



## WhatBITW

I got a weekend day off work for once.


----------



## Myluckystar

I graduated! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## misspeachy

Talked to the nicest, most caring, Samaritan in the world. . 
I'm going to have to be one one day or show the charity how grateful I am.


----------



## probably offline

I've been slacking a bit with working out lately, but I just pushed myself really hard. Still sweating. Time to get ready for beach 2013(LOLBEACH2013HARDLYBUTSTILL).


----------



## FXiles

I ate some apple pie. It was dericious. :boogie


----------



## tronjheim

I went to my buddies who were at the bar and I told them it was my birthday and they were all, like, "happy birthday, dude!" And I was, like, "aww, shucks!" And they made fun of me, saying they'd pay a lap dance for me, and I was, like, "no effing way!"


----------



## villadb

It was my uncle's 60th birthday today and we had a big lunch in a restaurant with 11 of us there. I did an early shift at work and I was pretty nervous throughout, worrying as we only really see my uncle, aunt and cousins every other year or so and I find it really awkward talking to them. Once it was time for the meal I got sort of sandwiched in between them at the dinner table and I coped pretty well I thought and managed to get some decent conversation going. I really need to stop worrying so much about situations like this as I can cope.


----------



## tehuti88

I've fallen in love with that music in that Acer/_Star Trek_ promotional ad, so last night just before logging off Googled something like "acer star trek commercial music" on the off chance that I'd find out what it is, and ERMAHGERD it's Two Steps From Hell's "Freedom Fighters" and *I already have it on CD*! :yay


----------



## Relz

Had Indian food for lunch, then went to the museum.


----------



## Maverick34

got my desktop back up & running, just like it was before Hurricane Sandy... slowly getting back to normalcy... helps psychologically


----------



## Bawsome

Had a great conversation with a good friend of mine


----------



## cosmicslop

It's the weekend, and that means I'm not in my draining partial program.


----------



## idgafanymore

found a bag of weed on the last floor of my building loool :boogie


----------



## GreenRoom

Realised that I have a friend that's real good to me.


----------



## yna

This week's lab got cancelled.


----------



## creasy

I hardly have any SA at all. It feels good being able to talk to people whenever I want.


----------



## TryingMara

It was a great day at work.


----------



## tbyrfan

I saw a huge pheasant today, he was beautiful :yes


----------



## ShyFX

I painted my rusty brake calipers & drums and it turned out great.  Put my summer tires on too finally.


----------



## tronjheim

Went out to buy shorts, dog food, got a haircut, and had a good time jogging with a buddy and his cousin.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

My bf sent me some cheesy lovey dovey texts. Its not a biggie but it made my night  a nice ending to a crappy day at work  **the glass is always half full**


----------



## MoonForge

I took my cesar therapist up on her offer to drive me home since it was pouring, i was very nervous ;x But i did it anyway so that was good!


----------



## NoHeart

Worked out again for the 1st time in ages, I'm gonna try and do it daily again, I don't all care about becoming buff or anything like that but it really helps to keep me mentally happier and stable.

I think today might be the start of a new chapter, a good one, I hope so atleast. It's about bloody time too!


----------



## probably offline

I have an interview for a secretary job next week. I haven't worked as a secretary before, but lets do a checklist:

* I have suits/skirts
* I have glasses
* I'm hot

What other requirements could they have? I'm ready to sleep my way to the top.


----------



## purplefruit

I did get a response to my resume today. I can't do the job but I am glad the resume is at least being seen.


----------



## Raavi

I had a heart-to-heart talk with my Mom. It went well.


----------



## tehuti88

Spent a nice late morning/early afternoon reading.

Nothing new there, but at least I didn't keep dozing off while doing it like I usually do. :roll


----------



## Elad

started making an omelette with sourcream/chives and forgot about it, I sprinted back to the pan and it was like a pancake, so I put chocolate and syrup on it. was actually delicious. thats win no1 for the day.


----------



## Delicate

I learned the joys of a phone job interview. You can have a glass of wine before it without having to drive anywhere, you can knock back bach's rescue remedy during, you can have a cheat sheet of rehearsed answers on word up and the company website up on your laptop... think it went well, I made a couple of jokes and she laughed... And the way I described the brand she said she completely agrees *fingerscrossed* first interview in over two years... stress.


----------



## laura024

Went to a job interview and the interviewer said I seem sociable! I admitted to being an introvert though.


----------



## Northern Lights

Worked up the courage to send a birthday greeting to the guy that I have a crush on. Not something random, but something personal. Something that reminded me on the last time we met. 

He just replied and told me how much he's hoping to see me again very soon!


----------



## tehuti88

Finally checked out /r/nosleep last night. Interesting.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

At a meeting today, I talked a lot about my accomplishments on a project. I am starting to feel comfortable around a very small subset of people at my office.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

Went to my little sister's pre-school 'graduation'. It was beyond cute and funny. Little kids are amazing and somehow inspiring. After he received his certificate on the stage, this adorable little boy blurts, in front of the whole crowd, "Grace, is that your sister?!"

And the rap version of The Wheels on the Bus is like infinitely better than the original.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Hugs


----------



## laura024

I slept without Seroquel for the first time in 6 months. Yay circadian rhythm.


----------



## probably offline

I had the most delicious entrecôte I've ever eaten at a restaurant tonight. My dad agreed.


----------



## marshel

I have been hired recently and make my first friend at the work. : ) She's been a nice lady : )


----------



## CWe

I deepthroated 2 hotdogs and gulped down 2 cans of dr. pepper

today was a good day


----------



## jimmylizard

The girl I like gave me her senior picture and wrote a note on the back complimenting my musical talents.


----------



## Elad

Had an interview with a vampire, I think it went well.


----------



## Delicate

laura024 said:


> Went to a job interview and the interviewer said I seem sociable! I admitted to being an introvert though.


 That's really cool that you came across that way! Good step, and looks promising for the job. Heard anything yet? Good luck if not .


----------



## Delicate

Northern Lights said:


> Worked up the courage to send a birthday greeting to the guy that I have a crush on. Not something random, but something personal. Something that reminded me on the last time we met.
> 
> He just replied and told me how much he's hoping to see me again very soon!


 Good for you, that's really sweet it, it was obviously worth it for both of you. Good luck .


----------



## RelinquishedHell

First day off in over 2 weeks. It feels awesome to finally lay around and do nothing.


----------



## laura024

Delicate said:


> That's really cool that you came across that way! Good step, and looks promising for the job. Heard anything yet? Good luck if not .


Thanks. I haven't heard back yet. He said it could be a week or two because other candidates are being interviewed.


----------



## Delicate

laura024 said:


> Thanks. I haven't heard back yet. He said it could be a week or two because other candidates are being interviewed.


Fingers crossed for you !!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I impressed my new boss today with my work! I felt super amazing!


----------



## man143

I was able to talk to persons even when I was not feeling like it.


----------



## Northern Lights

Delicate said:


> Good for you, that's really sweet it, it was obviously worth it for both of you. Good luck .


Thanks so much. I could really use some luck right now! :yes


----------



## music1983

None good things seem to be happening..
Everyday I am getting more lonlier than before


----------



## tehuti88

In Wal-Mart today I spotted something on the floor under the bathroom sink...I poked it with my foot and it moved a bit. :um I bent down to get a better look and saw it was some type of winged insect though I couldn't be sure what. I put my hand down and gently nudged it onto my finger and stood up again to find that it was a very sluggish bee. :? Not sure what to do with it, I left the bathroom and walked out into the store with this bee on my hand; it was walking around a bit and cleaning its eyes. I wondered if I should take it outside, but the doors were at the other end of the store, and before I got the chance to show it off to my mother it rose and drifted away into the air. So...I guess the bee was okay, at least temporarily.

I sure hope nobody in the store was allergic to bees... :um


----------



## enfield

tehuti88 said:


> Finally checked out /r/nosleep last night. Interesting.


omg my brother reads that. also r/letsnotmeet. over the summer when he was living at home with me he made us sleep with the blinds to our bedroom window open so the outside lamplight could filter in. this all started after he began reading those stories and getting scared again, much like when he was younger, when we were both scaredy-cats. we fought continuously over it. i would get up and close the blinds (angrily), then he would get up and open them. i wanted to scream. instead i gave in and slept with the blinds open.

==

oh yeah and the good thing that happened to me today was that i got to be on sas for the first time in two weeks - logged in and all!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My friend is getting me autographs from Opeth tonight. \m/


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

Did some quality piano practice for the first time in a couple months this morning, then went out with a friend tonight. We even found this super cool 80's-style arcade and played a few quality Pac-Man and Tetris games hehehe.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Played N64 for like 5 hours at uni with some friends after my last final.


----------



## FXiles

My teddy bear got a bath. Now he's clean and fluffy!


----------



## EmptyRoom

I had a delicious vanilla icecream cone :9


----------



## tronjheim

Went jogging again and got to 7 laps! OMG! _*Ich bin so glücklich - ich könnte, ich könnte... *_

Then buddies invited me to go watch some football game with them at a local pub at 2:45AM.


----------



## FXiles

tehuti88 said:


> In Wal-Mart today I spotted something on the floor under the bathroom sink...I poked it with my foot and it moved a bit. :um I bent down to get a better look and saw it was some type of winged insect though I couldn't be sure what. I put my hand down and gently nudged it onto my finger and stood up again to find that it was a very sluggish bee. :? Not sure what to do with it, I left the bathroom and walked out into the store with this bee on my hand; it was walking around a bit and cleaning its eyes. I wondered if I should take it outside, but the doors were at the other end of the store, and before I got the chance to show it off to my mother it rose and drifted away into the air. So...I guess the bee was okay, at least temporarily.
> 
> I sure hope nobody in the store was allergic to bees... :um


Aww.. that was nice of you .


----------



## man143

Caught my self when I was getting too much negative over my problems


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie _Writing The Fiction Series: The Complete Guide For Novels & Novellas_ by Karen S. Wiesner; _The Vampyre & Other Tales Of The Macabre_ ed. by Robert Morrison & Chris Baldick; _Wondrous Strange: Tales Of The Uncanny_ by Robin Spriggs; _Dreams Of The Compass Rose_ (10th Anniversary Edition) by Vera Nazarian; and _Myths Of Origin: Four Short Novels_; _Palimpsest_; _The Orphan's Tales, Vol. 1: In The Night Garden_; and _The Orphan's Tales, Vol. 2: In The Cities Of Coin & Spice_ by Catherynne M. Valente. *whew*



FXiles said:


> Aww.. that was nice of you .


I'm a sucker for rescuing small creatures in distress. The other night I saved a tiny spider and a pillbug from the tub. :lol


----------



## tronjheim

Just came from the pub. First time to watch a football match and appreciate it. FC Bayern München and Dortmund. Hardly had any idea what was going on, but still enjoyed it with people I was with.


----------



## Delicate

Northern Lights said:


> Thanks so much. I could really use some luck right now! :yes


I hope it works out, sounds very positive. I'm so impressed you put yourself out there like that! You should feel good .


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Productive day, pleased with the outcome. Had enough of feeling like **** to be honest.


----------



## steviejb

The sun came out! Been to the beach with my two nephews, my mum and my brother. It was a bit busy for my liking, but that's what happens when the sun appears in England, people flock to the beach like flies to a turd. :teeth


----------



## villadb

I was kind of left in charge of running the bakery all day today and everything ran pretty smoothly. My SA has always prevented me from wanting more responsibility but I coped pretty well, even if it was relatively quiet.


----------



## Lish3rs

I was able leave work early! I worked 2.5 hours instead of 10 lol. I was also told that I might get the day off tomorrow, depending on the weather.


----------



## tronjheim

I found my phone charger that's been lost for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Northern Lights

It´s my birthday and I received quite a lot of messages via email and facebook. Did not expect so many people to remember my birthday.


----------



## Delicate

I had a phone interview last week, first interview in over two years. They rang me yesterday and asked me to come in for a face to face interview today. Regardless of whether I get it I'm so proud of myself, I feel like I killed it! 

The manager agreed with my views on the brand (was a sales associate role), they put me on the shop floor and I really easily interacted with the customers... shocked myself!! I didn't even feel nervous!! I was nervous anticipating the interview but I totally relaxed into it. Then they put me on the fitting room and I was really proactive, the girl I was buddied up with was busy and a customer was asking for another size so I jumped on it. 

I think I have a real shot at this job, the staff were all really friendly, I feel like I was on the same wavelength as the managers. The general manager asked me about a celebrity I think would suit the brand and she loved my choice and said some people have given ridiculous answers and she thinks "how can I wrap up this interview"... but I ended up being there for an hour and a half!

I feel like I was sort of being trained already. Even if I don't get it, for my first face to face interview in over two years I reckon I nailed it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I went for a walk through the country side, some guy came up to talk to me and when he heard where I walked from was like 'bloody hell, you do like walking' lol. It was a little odd, when you live in a town you get used to everyone not speaking to everyone else so it was good to get out of the comfort zone.


----------



## Still Waters

I bought a lovely summer gown -I've been looking forever,but I'm very picky about my gowns! It's sleeveless,white with tiny pink roses sprinkled around and a small pale pink satin ribbon on the front!! Oh,had wonderful takeout too,from Smokey Bones!


----------



## Northern Lights

Delicate said:


> I had a phone interview last week, first interview in over two years. They rang me yesterday and asked me to come in for a face to face interview today. Regardless of whether I get it I'm so proud of myself, I feel like I killed it!
> 
> The manager agreed with my views on the brand (was a sales associate role), they put me on the shop floor and I really easily interacted with the customers... shocked myself!! I didn't even feel nervous!! I was nervous anticipating the interview but I totally relaxed into it. Then they put me on the fitting room and I was really proactive, the girl I was buddied up with was busy and a customer was asking for another size so I jumped on it.
> 
> I think I have a real shot at this job, the staff were all really friendly, I feel like I was on the same wavelength as the managers. The general manager asked me about a celebrity I think would suit the brand and she loved my choice and said some people have given ridiculous answers and she thinks "how can I wrap up this interview"... but I ended up being there for an hour and a half!
> 
> I feel like I was sort of being trained already. Even if I don't get it, for my first face to face interview in over two years I reckon I nailed it.


Wow, congratulations! Sounds very good to me! I'm sure you will get it and hope that this will be exactly the right job for you! : )


----------



## MoonForge

The sun is shining and my meds are slowly kicking in and i feel alright even though i slept bad


----------



## Delicate

Northern Lights said:


> Wow, congratulations! Sounds very good to me! I'm sure you will get it and hope that this will be exactly the right job for you! : )


Awww thanksss!!! I felt that it went well... we'll see lol. Thanks for taking the time to read all of that rambling.


----------



## J29Davis

Today I opened my entrance door and my dog burst into the house, he was very glad to see me, and so EVERY day. I like it...


----------



## tronjheim

I learned that the people I'm hanging out with these past couple of months are indeed trustworthy. They were there in my most desperate and pathetic moment of my life. So far. Hehe!

I asked one of my buds if I said something retarded last night when I got drunk. He said I didn't. I'm overcome with relief!


----------



## Soilwork

Received a letter of introduction from the Canadian government which gives me a visa to stay in Canada for one year. I've been feeling pretty bad lately so this really cheered me up as I was worried something had gone wrong the application.


----------



## laura024

Delicate said:


> I had a phone interview last week, first interview in over two years. They rang me yesterday and asked me to come in for a face to face interview today. Regardless of whether I get it I'm so proud of myself, I feel like I killed it!
> 
> The manager agreed with my views on the brand (was a sales associate role), they put me on the shop floor and I really easily interacted with the customers... shocked myself!! I didn't even feel nervous!! I was nervous anticipating the interview but I totally relaxed into it. Then they put me on the fitting room and I was really proactive, the girl I was buddied up with was busy and a customer was asking for another size so I jumped on it.
> 
> I think I have a real shot at this job, the staff were all really friendly, I feel like I was on the same wavelength as the managers. The general manager asked me about a celebrity I think would suit the brand and she loved my choice and said some people have given ridiculous answers and she thinks "how can I wrap up this interview"... but I ended up being there for an hour and a half!
> 
> I feel like I was sort of being trained already. Even if I don't get it, for my first face to face interview in over two years I reckon I nailed it.


Congrats! Sounds like you're going to get the job.


----------



## Delicate

laura024 said:


> Congrats! Sounds like you're going to get the job.


Thanks Laura, I hope so!! 
I'm a Laura too ;-)


----------



## rdrr

free lunch


----------



## laura024

Delicate said:


> Thanks Laura, I hope so!!
> I'm a Laura too ;-)


Laura is the best name. Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## Delicate

laura024 said:


> Laura is the best name. Not that I'm biased or anything.


hahaha! it _is _the best. *Laura Power* x


----------



## CristianNC

Gave an awesome presentation in my English class today, I'm so hyped!

Also, this pretty much concludes high school for me. I'm free tomorrow and I just have to go the graduation event on Friday when we wear those ridiculous robes haha, can't wait for it. 

Of course, I still have the big exams in July that determine my grade for entering into an university, but I'm already in a decent spot in terms of knowledge and I have the whole month of June to get better. 

I'm still so happy I'm done with high school and this last presentation went pretty well. Maybe it truly gets better after high school.


----------



## tronjheim

I woke up on the verge of another depressive episode due some weird and nightmarish dream I had. Thank goodness I was able to change course before it got the better of me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Haven't heard anything from the doctors about CBT start date, so was forwarded on to counselling which i started today. Girl seems to be on the on some what the same wave length, so it was really easy to speak to her about what's going on at the moment.. (Not usually the case). Afterwards, decided to take a walk into town as it was pretty quiet, grabbed a smoothie (relevant) and finally purchased a few new summer dresses. Felt good, so got in touch with a friend I haven't seen in ages to sort out something for tonight. Might not seem like much, but it's the most I've done for some time now. Still a bit jittery.. But just gonna have to get over that


----------



## Northern Lights

This month's payroll included a bonus, payout of overtime and vacation money.

Shopping!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

The mailman waved back to me


----------



## millyxox

I have been going out for the past few days, spendin less & less time at home 

Got offered plenty of volunteer gigs, like Just For Laughs festival, and other summer festivals. 

My phone is constantly ringing...And I'm never at home! It's about time I buy myself a cell phone!


----------



## Hello22

Got a job!


----------



## boundforglorywt

I absolutely destroyed poker today. Came first out of 90 people in a Texas holdem' poker tournament! 


Awwwwww yeahhhh!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I got a small tip from an old lady who I was doing some work for..


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Actually got a date sorted with a real life woman. Who I actually like. I think I'm in shock.


----------



## tehuti88

Hot and humid today. I opened all the windows to let the heat in, and spent some time outside with my cat and the feral kittens.


----------



## asphodel

Finished most of my packing for the move and went out to lunch.


----------



## Delicate

First day at a new job, yay... nailed my first interview in over two years... everyone was really nice and I felt like I could chat quite freely with them, for the most part. 

The girl I had my initial phone interview with came upto me and said "It's nice to meet you again, I'm glad that you got the job" Aww. Thought they were hiring several people but I was the only one so that made me feel good/ pressured lol.

Tomorrow I'll be working with customers more so a bit nervous but it's getting easier, in my interview I relaxed into it fine so fingers crossed the customers will be not ****ty still .


----------



## regimes

i realized that my relationship isn't on the verge of sinking!
yayy!


----------



## tronjheim

Went biking around the university campus this afternoon. Very pleasant!


----------



## ShineGreymon

millyxox said:


> I have been going out for the past few days, spendin less & less time at home
> 
> Got offered plenty of volunteer gigs, like Just For Laughs festival, and other summer festivals.
> 
> My phone is constantly ringing...And I'm never at home! It's about time I buy myself a cell phone!


Congrates  I recommend the Samsung phone very durable rather cheap to buy as well which is always nice, keep it up!



Hello22 said:


> Got a job!


 Well done 



regimes said:


> i realized that my relationship isn't on the verge of sinking!
> yayy!


Yayyy  that's great

I came back from 5-2 down on pokemon showdown earlier and with my untested grass mono too, it was pretty sweet


----------



## Odinn

Went out to Pre-order The Last of Us today.
The store clerk was informing me of a trade offer they are doing with that game and I made eye-contact, and held it properly.

So that was nice.


----------



## TryingMara

My new flat iron arrived, so excited. And it came with samples of different shampoos, conditioners, serums, etc. I love hair stuff.


----------



## sheblushed

I went riding and it was better than last time.


----------



## tehuti88

There's a very loud cricket on the front porch just outside my bedroom.


----------



## percon21

I at some fried chicken with mashed potatoes. I wish I could replay that moment over and over again. It was that good.


----------



## Tudom

Ah yes, food creates such happy moments! For me, i fixed something that was broken, satistying.


----------



## tronjheim

I still don't see what my high school buddies and their friends see in me that they let me hang out with them in the past months, but at least they do.


----------



## percon21

I met a boy that I like.:mushy


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Pretty much everything.. I had a great day!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I got a full 8 hours of sleep.
I have a day off today.
Realized a few people for who they really are.
My parents actually noticed that i'm not myself and they actually asked me if I was okay ( which is extremely rare ).


----------



## CristianNC

I went out to get some stuff from the local shopping place today. When I got to the line there was some diva who was giving a trainee cashier a really hard time and everyone was visibly annoyed, but no one said a thing. Couldn't help myself and told her: "Maybe if you ate some of your makeup you'd be pretty on the inside". She didn't say a word after that, I felt like a hero.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

Got back from going out of town with family and friends for the weekend. I had a good time. Then went to three grad parties and it wasn't so bad. =) I feel really tired but satisfied and optimistic.

Also ate like more food today than I normally do in a week...


----------



## shyvr6

I figured out how to turn off arrowchat completely. Wooo!


----------



## Carcamo

Nothing ever good happens to me, Always bad things.


----------



## NoHeart

Somebody in school actually talked to me for once.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Got my schedule changed so that I work the PM shift  No more getting up insanely early.

Stood up for myself at work today towards some lazy a**hole that does nothing but make fun of me all the time. I made him look really stupid and everyone laughed at him.


----------



## superintegral0027

Someone was making fun of people with mental disorders, so I typed a whole "lecture" about how mental disorders worked with very technical terms. (She thought it was so easy to get out of one and started saying how "people with mental disorders just want people to pity them.)

Then I sent her my "lecture" and she stopped making fun of people with mental disorders.


----------



## WhatBITW

Got a compliment on how I "do all the work around this place" at my job.


----------



## laura024

I drank some iced coffee. The little things.


----------



## Lipizzan

No work today but I still made 45 bucks 
Also, I got up really early and I think I'll do that more often. I'll get a lot more done that way.


----------



## tehuti88

I backed up some things on my external hard drive. Been woefully long since I've done that. ops

Also--new book! :boogie _The House Of Oracles & Other Stories_ by Thomas Owen. Plus I learned that another, expensive book of Owen's on my wish list is completely contained within this book, I believe, so that's one pricey book I shouldn't have to invest in.


----------



## TryingMara

Received wonderful compliments from someone I greatly admire. I was shocked and even kind of teared up. I usually brush off positive feedback, but I knew this person meant it.


----------



## mistylake

Had a good work out session this afternoon


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

Amidst the rain today, I saw an unusual line-up of several lanes of about ten cars at a green stoplight. I was wondering why everyone was stopped and it turned out there was a mother goose leading a line of her many chicks across the road to safety. Not sure why but this made my day xD


----------



## Elad

went to apartment viewing alone even though I feel like garbage, tried to engage estate agent more. went better than I expected. went to kfc and bought a doubledown to reward myself. 


huehuehue.


----------



## Cam1

Caught up with my aunt who lives in SC. Felt good to talk to someone other than my sister.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I actually sat down and got work done today. I also didn't get an awkward social experience get me down--I actually relished it! I have come to accept my awkwardness. 



Cheery said:


> Amidst the rain today, I saw an unusual line-up of several lanes of about ten cars at a green stoplight. I was wondering why everyone was stopped and it turned out there was a mother goose leading a line of her many chicks across the road to safety. Not sure why but this made my day xD


Whoa, this same exact thing happened to me today! O_O It must be "bring your baby geese out to cross the street" day.


----------



## WhatBITW

'Twas my day off from labouring.


----------



## januarygirl

Was in a better mood today than I have been lately. I didn't get irritated and I even took a bubble bath complete with scented candles and facial mask.


----------



## TryingMara

Today, work was fun overall.


----------



## Odinn

I read something that brought an intense joy to me. 
Best two words I've read in a long time. 
:mushy


----------



## CoastalSprite

A lot of things are going right. I had a good shift at the hospital today and my supervising nurse asked if I was coming back tomorrow- I replied no, next week, and she said "hopefully". She could have just been saying that to be nice, but I'll take it more as "she lightens my workload and didn't kill anyone, so I hope she'll be back".

My instructor also praised me more than usual today, saying she liked "99%" of my documentation, making my classmate joke "but what of the other 1%?" Haha. In post-conference she used my work as an example, and I just sat there in a happy glow because (a) I feel like my instructor doesn't like me, and (2) I feel like I've been working so bloody hard through feeling sick. 

I also failed a lab test last week, but it turns out there were a few questions that a LOT of people got wrong (one had a 5% correct rate lol) so my instructor took them out, and I'm now passing! Now I can't say life never gives me any breaks..

I patched things up with my friends, and we're talking, and even planning to go out for dinner sometime soon (if I'm well enough to go). 

And an addendum... In the break room, it was just me and the family member of a patient who was watching a baseball game. I was listening to music but after a bit, he asked me if I preferred to watch something else. I said no but asked if he was a Jays fan, and he replied that he's actually from San Francisco so he's cheering for the other team. We shared a few more words and I didn't feel awkward or uncomfortable at all 

I've learned that being "okay" in life is only applicable on a day-to-day basis... so, I'm okay. Physically suffering, but okay... The sky is perpetually falling for me, but for now, it's staying still for once


----------



## Kimonosan

I actually had a fun time at work and did a job well done for a night that is usually really difficult to close.


----------



## scaredlittlemama

Made a pretty decent pot pie, considering the amount of food in the house and that it was a last minute idea.


----------



## Lipizzan

"You have such a wonderful writer's voice with these responses. I appreciate your reflective honesty and your ability to clearly articulate your thoughts here. The writing flows naturally and is free of spelling and grammatical errors."

Hell yes. I've still got it.


----------



## ConscientiousKate

Well sone Musiclover, I blundered through my group presentation last week! Can't wait to be in your position when I kick some of this SA.

My boyfriend told me he would dote on me on Monday because we're having a party for my birthday and it's my birthday hangover. That's true love hahaha


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

My bf bought me bunches of flowers, chocolate and a heart shaped jade pendant for my bday. ))))))


----------



## music1983

wishing something good happens soon,
Each passing day I would not say that I am not learning new things however I know there is something good ,better than what I think bound to happen soon


----------



## Charmander

Got a tweet from Freema Agyeman (Martha from Doctor Who) 
Put a smile on my face at least.


----------



## tehuti88

Feral kitties in my house eating my cat's treats. :mushy While my cat watches, rather unamused. :lol


----------



## Delicate

A friend I haven't seen in months, if not years, but who texts me a lot... this week asked me to go for dinner and invited me on a day trip, dunno if I can make it, but feels good to be asked. Will definitely make time to see her soon.


----------



## loneranger

A psychopath was arrested today that killed an innocent guy in a parking lot of a nearby fast food restaurant all because the victim accidently scratched his brand new SUV. The killer was smiling and almost laughed when the reporter asked him why the senseless act.


----------



## loneranger

txsadude said:


> A psychopath was arrested today that killed an innocent guy in a parking lot of a nearby fast food restaurant all because the victim accidently scratched his brand new SUV. The killer was smiling and almost laughed when the reporter asked him why the senseless act.


I could've posted this on the "what's bothering you" thread as well.


----------



## Mousey9

TGIF
I dont think that i've been thankful for this day in 2 whole years. Rebecca Black spoke the truth.


----------



## Miyu

contuniation from my frustration thread ... so I found a classmate that's willing to to to the "exam insight" for me and see, if she can somehow find those 0,25 points.


----------



## Lipizzan

I can finally edit my posts!!!!! hallelujah!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

A small group of people at work were going out to lunch and one of them invited me! Usually I would be too scared and would decline, but I accepted and accompanied them! We all carpooled in one guy's car and sat at the same table. Never was I really anxious on the whole outing. I am so proud of myself!

While I hasn't a huge participant in the conversations had over lunch, I did talk a little bit and forced my way in to some conversations. (I am not usually good at that).

Yay!


----------



## yzf

Today i passed driving exam


----------



## Brenya

_I went on a long drive today and for a few seconds I felt free._


----------



## AceEmoKid

Not today but yesterday I was feeling pretty good. It was senior activities day at my high school, which means short day, no classes, and just "fun stuff" for the 12th graders (aka a really bad talent show, breakfast, and passing out yearbooks). I didn't even want to go to school but my mum forced me; fortunately this guy I used to talk to in elementary school called me over to his table and told me to stop being "forever alone." I mostly just listened to the conversation with his friends, but I have to admit I didn't feel as lonely. Then, later when we were watching the talent show, a girl from my creative class invited me to sit with her and her friends. It was pretty neat, and I met a couple of interesting people who surprised me (there was this one guy who I thought had even worse social issues than me, but it turns out he was just soft spoken but really funny). Then afterschool my mum urged me to "hang out with friends"--luckily I gave in and ate lunch with my friend, who I felt I had drifted from almost completely.

It was overall actually pretty fun. Kinda felt like I was an extrovert for a few hours. Joked to my mum afterwards that I had taken a journey to "the other side."


----------



## cmed

Finally moving out of state next month. I have something to look forward to for the first time in a while


----------



## elusivecargo

Helped my mother with her medication, and food.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Got back In touch with uncle which I'm happy about. Been invited to come up and see him in the next few weeks.. Haven't said yes to anything yet, but I think it might just be a good idea. He's a pretty sound guy


----------



## tehuti88

Went to Petoskey with my mother to eat Chinese, and

NEW BOOOOOOKS! :boogie

Prepare yourself...

_The Onion Book Of Known Knowledge_
_The Dictionary Of Demons: Names Of The Damned_ by Michelle Belanger
_The Big Book Of Ghost Stories_ ed. by Otto Penzler
_Conspiracies & Secret Societies: The Complete Dossier_, 2nd Ed. by Brad and Sherry Steiger
_The Best Of Ghosts Caught On Film: The Paranormal & The Supernatural Caught On Camera_ by Dr. Melvyn Willin with Jim Eaton
_Fakes: An Anthology Of Pseudo-Interviews, Faux-Lectures, Quasi-Letters, "Found" Texts, & Other Fradulent Artifacts_ ed. by David Shields and Matthew Volmer
_Gaslit Horror_ ed. by Hugh Lamb
_Michigan's Most Haunted: A Ghostly Guide To The Great Lakes State_ by Sandy Arno Lyons
_Forty Stories_ by Donald Barthelme
_Sixty Stories_ by Donald Barthelme
_642 Things To Write About_ by The San Francisco Writers' Grotto
_One Zentangle A Day: A 6-Week Course In Creative Drawing For Relaxation, Inspiration, & Fun_ by Beckah Krahula
_Joy Of Zentangle: Drawing Your Way To Increased Creativity, Focus, & Well-Being_

*huffpanthuff*

Goodness, no room for them all! ops


----------



## Puppet Master

tehuti88 said:


> Went to Petoskey with my mother to eat Chinese, and
> 
> NEW BOOOOOOKS! :boogie
> 
> Prepare yourself...
> 
> _The Onion Book Of Known Knowledge_
> _The Dictionary Of Demons: Names Of The Damned_ by Michelle Belanger
> _The Big Book Of Ghost Stories_ ed. by Otto Penzler
> _Conspiracies & Secret Societies: The Complete Dossier_, 2nd Ed. by Brad and Sherry Steiger
> _The Best Of Ghosts Caught On Film: The Paranormal & The Supernatural Caught On Camera_ by Dr. Melvyn Willin with Jim Eaton
> _Fakes: An Anthology Of Pseudo-Interviews, Faux-Lectures, Quasi-Letters, "Found" Texts, & Other Fradulent Artifacts_ ed. by David Shields and Matthew Volmer
> _Gaslit Horror_ ed. by Hugh Lamb
> _Michigan's Most Haunted: A Ghostly Guide To The Great Lakes State_ by Sandy Arno Lyons
> _Forty Stories_ by Donald Barthelme
> _Sixty Stories_ by Donald Barthelme
> _642 Things To Write About_ by The San Francisco Writers' Grotto
> _One Zentangle A Day: A 6-Week Course In Creative Drawing For Relaxation, Inspiration, & Fun_ by Beckah Krahula
> _Joy Of Zentangle: Drawing Your Way To Increased Creativity, Focus, & Well-Being_
> 
> *huffpanthuff*
> 
> Goodness, no room for them all! ops


:hahaAh the curse of running out of space I know that one all too well.

Anyways realized my Neo Geo X isn't busted like I thought it was last night couldn't get it to turn on and didn't realize the console had to be on for it to charge the handheld thought it always charged from just being plugged in since I've never had the battery drain.ops


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> Went to Petoskey with my mother to eat Chinese, and
> 
> NEW BOOOOOOKS! :boogie
> 
> Prepare yourself...
> 
> _The Onion Book Of Known Knowledge_
> _The Dictionary Of Demons: Names Of The Damned_ by Michelle Belanger
> _The Big Book Of Ghost Stories_ ed. by Otto Penzler
> _Conspiracies & Secret Societies: The Complete Dossier_, 2nd Ed. by Brad and Sherry Steiger
> _The Best Of Ghosts Caught On Film: The Paranormal & The Supernatural Caught On Camera_ by Dr. Melvyn Willin with Jim Eaton
> _Fakes: An Anthology Of Pseudo-Interviews, Faux-Lectures, Quasi-Letters, "Found" Texts, & Other Fradulent Artifacts_ ed. by David Shields and Matthew Volmer
> _Gaslit Horror_ ed. by Hugh Lamb
> _Michigan's Most Haunted: A Ghostly Guide To The Great Lakes State_ by Sandy Arno Lyons
> _Forty Stories_ by Donald Barthelme
> _Sixty Stories_ by Donald Barthelme
> _642 Things To Write About_ by The San Francisco Writers' Grotto
> _One Zentangle A Day: A 6-Week Course In Creative Drawing For Relaxation, Inspiration, & Fun_ by Beckah Krahula
> _Joy Of Zentangle: Drawing Your Way To Increased Creativity, Focus, & Well-Being_
> 
> *huffpanthuff*
> 
> Goodness, no room for them all! ops


:eek

Something good that happened today?

I put up some blinds in my parents room for them.
It made me feel useful.


----------



## laura024

The neighbor got arrested.


----------



## Lipizzan

work wasn't completely boring. also yesterday my books came in the mail and i am very much looking forward to reading them


----------



## Esugi78

I decided to join in this forum. Meeting new people (and maybe even making friend later on!) that can understand some of the problem I'm going through can only help... and I even felt like a part of something, something's that's been missing for a long time I guess. Oh and I ate at this BBQ joint that I've always wanted to try... they were good but didn't try the ribs which is supposedly their best concoction, will have to go back for that soon


----------



## novalax

im now getting paid close to 50% more, i got a new car and my new coworkers are awesome


----------



## FXiles

It's raining today! I love rain! :boogie


----------



## Elad

Forced myself up and out with family and actually had fun, thumbs up for cream cheese, pumpkin and bacon filo pastry rolls, oh and coconut lemon slices, lollycake, fudge nut brownies plus honey greek yogurt.

This feels like a turning point, I really really really reallyreallyreally hope it is.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^That sounds good mate, I hope it is a defining point for you.

Despite the ****tiness of what I have felt tonight, I watched Batman Begins with my little brother and then proceeded to play-fight with him for fifteen minutes on the lounge room rug. This is not something I am likely to do in my thirties, lol. I'm so lucky to have him. I should never neglect spending time with him at all.


----------



## Elad

Railroad Cancellation said:


> ^That sounds good mate, I hope it is a defining point for you.
> 
> Despite the ****tiness of what I have felt tonight, I watched Batman Begins with my little brother and then proceeded to play-fight with him for fifteen minutes on the lounge room rug. This is not something I am likely to do in my thirties, lol. I'm so lucky to have him. I should never neglect spending time with him at all.


Me too, thanks man.

Its amazing the joy kids can bring you, even when you feel totally ****, just making them laugh and smile can lighten up everything. It really is something special. I'm the same way with my little cousin and it hits me right in the feels every time, helps give you a little more purpose I think.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Elad said:


> Me too, thanks man.
> 
> Its amazing the joy kids can bring you, even when you feel totally ****, just making them laugh and smile can lighten up everything. It really is something special. I'm the same way with my little cousin and it hits me right in the feels every time, helps give you a little more purpose I think.


No worries.

That's definitely one way to put it. It's good to be able to focus outwardly, or at least recognise when you're too caught up in your own dilemmas to remember what's truly important.


----------



## Kimonosan

Last night at work I had a really sweet person come through the drive thru. They were confused on what to order so I was basically helping them stp by step to figure out what they wanted. And by the time we were done they told me I had a very plesant voice and very helpful and "God bless you". It made my night. And when they came up to the window I told them they had been very kind and made my night and they said I.made there's. It is little things like that that make even the worst days, better.


----------



## Elad

Railroad Cancellation said:


> No worries.
> 
> That's definitely one way to put it. It's good to be able to focus outwardly, or at least recognise when you're too caught up in your own dilemmas to remember what's truly important.


amen.


----------



## seaport

Kimonosan said:


> Last night at work I had a really sweet person come through the drive thru. They were confused on what to order so I was basically helping them stp by step to figure out what they wanted. And by the time we were done they told me I had a very plesant voice and very helpful and "God bless you". It made my night. And when they came up to the window I told them they had been very kind and made my night and they said I.made there's. It is little things like that that make even the worst days, better.


That's really awesome. It brightens my day just to read anecdotes like these. :heart


----------



## getsomeair

I started volunteering today and I got an interview on Monday for a phone job.


----------



## tronjheim

I think I've finally figured out what to do with my life. The problem is that I don't know or I don't have the confidence to take the first step. Heaven help me!


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

Accepted to my first choice freshman program at college!! I will get to study and be exposed to lots of research opportunities for my current interest =) Also had a great sleepover at my friend's house.


----------



## laura024

I found the perfect liquid foundation for my skin.


----------



## Still Waters

Kimonosan said:


> Last night at work I had a really sweet person come through the drive thru. They were confused on what to order so I was basically helping them stp by step to figure out what they wanted. And by the time we were done they told me I had a very plesant voice and very helpful and "God bless you". It made my night. And when they came up to the window I told them they had been very kind and made my night and they said I.made there's. It is little things like that that make even the worst days, better.


I really love this! It's important to compliment people,even on the little positives you notice about them!!:yes


----------



## tehuti88

There's a loud cricket chirping outside. I love crickets. :mushy


----------



## cosmicslop

I exercised today, and I started to jog. I knew I was a child of Satan if I was able to get through that without dying like most people. muaha :yay I'll be a long distance runner again in no time.


----------



## PandaBearx

I ran 2.5 miles without stopping, go me! I mean it may not be allot to some people, but it's a improvement for me.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Had a mental breakdown, planned my escape and packed like a child, went on and off crying all day, and now I'm scheduled for therapy. I felt so trapped because something seemingly minor (but really it's the only thing keeping me alive right now) was taken away without reason. I still feel like absolute ****, but the positive takeaway is that, although most of the "conversation" was me getting frustrated at having to explain everything about myself that I've worked out in my head for years to my mum, she got what she needed to change her mind. She also made me explain about depression and anxiety, which was really quite unfathomable to her. She seems to think that shutting myself in my room all day is what was making me depressed, but really it's the opposite. I'm an introvert. I like staying in my room and doing my own thing without interruption. And ****ing cheesy as it sounds, the people I've met online, especially through this site, are the only human beings I feel like I can connect/relate to. She wanted to take that away from me completely. Thanks to my spaztastic reactions, I earned myself therapy sessions and that semi-long conversation that ocurred twenty or so minutes ago. Luckily what I choked out sufficed so whoop-dee-doo.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I worked on a project at work today with a partner. I was able to talk relatively well and contribute!


----------



## tronjheim

I'm now keen on applying for a job at a local company. I told some friends about it and they're supportive. Now to take that first step.


----------



## Lipizzan

I had just enough money to buy the shampoo i wanted :yes


----------



## CristianNC

AceEmoKid said:


> Had a mental breakdown, planned my escape and packed like a child, went on and off crying all day, and now I'm scheduled for therapy. I felt so trapped because something seemingly minor (but really it's the only thing keeping me alive right now) was taken away without reason. I still feel like absolute ****, but the positive takeaway is that, although most of the "conversation" was me getting frustrated at having to explain everything about myself that I've worked out in my head for years to my mum, she got what she needed to change her mind. She also made me explain about depression and anxiety, which was really quite unfathomable to her. She seems to think that shutting myself in my room all day is what was making me depressed, but really it's the opposite. I'm an introvert. I like staying in my room and doing my own thing without interruption. And ****ing cheesy as it sounds, the people I've met online, especially through this site, are the only human beings I feel like I can connect/relate to. She wanted to take that away from me completely. Thanks to my spaztastic reactions, I earned myself therapy sessions and that semi-long conversation that ocurred twenty or so minutes ago. Luckily what I choked out sufficed so whoop-dee-doo.


Reading the first few lines of your post made me wonder why did you post it on "Something good that happened today" haha.

That's gotta be so rough, but things ended up for the better apparently, since your mum understands the situation better now which is a great thing, believe me. I personally wish my parents would be open to talk and understand anything, excepting blaming the obvious stuff like my computer or telling me to go out when I repeatedly stated that I enjoy spending time alone. I don't even bother to talk to them about things like this anymore.


----------



## corbeaublanc

Broke my art and writers block. Started a dream journal, as well as continuing in a normal one.


----------



## Winterwalk

A couple of tourists asked for directions. In a calm steady voice I managed to give them the info they needed.


----------



## Cam1

I went back to my high school for the first time in 2 years to have transcripts sent out. I had to go all the way into the building and ran into my baseball coach and talked to him a little - and did really well. I was nervous to see people I knew, but it went okay. Also ran 5K in the pooring rain today, my favorite running weather. Aaaaand I had a brief conversation with the Thai Dish restaurant hostess when I picked up my food. On top of all this there's hockey on tonight. So far this day has been pretty good.


----------



## PandaBearx

I donated 13 inches of my hair to Locks of Love for children.


----------



## tehuti88

Nice and warm today.

But I can't read the most recent posts in this thread for some reason.


----------



## tehuti88

Oh, I also worked on some of my adult writing last night. I haven't worked on that stuff or posted anything to AdultFanfiction.net in ages...for some reason I've just been feeling terribly self-aware and guilty about it lately. :/

Still can't see new posts. :cry


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

tehuti88 said:


> Oh, I also worked on some of my adult writing last night. I haven't worked on that stuff or posted anything to AdultFanfiction.net in ages...for some reason I've just been feeling terribly self-aware and guilty about it lately. :/


don't feel guilty! and if your posts here are anything to go by i'm sure it must be a good read.

the stranger i just played in Ruzzle totally just made my day xD he randomly started a conversation with, "I've never seen anyone with a score like that!" ahahahaha


----------



## jessy1990

*making friends at work*

I've been working on my new job that I was thinking about quitting for about 2 weeks now. And, so far I am making friends and getting alone with everyone. So, today was a good day at work. I did not feel very anxious or nervous today. I felt good.


----------



## jessy1990

getting along*


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I just upgraded my browser to Torch.. 
I have now cleansed the world of the corrupted scourge that is Internet Explorer! :boogie


----------



## corbeaublanc

I broke out of my comfort zone-I went to petco and just brought a small sketchbook-I had plenty drawing subjects..and a few onlookers. Surprised I didn't freak out while doing gesture sketches..


----------



## tehuti88

corbeaublanc said:


> Broke my art and writers block. *Started a dream journal*, as well as continuing in a normal one.


Awesome! 



Cheery said:


> don't feel guilty! and if your posts here are anything to go by i'm sure it must be a good read.


Thank you! :blush

Today the runty feral kitten and I butted heads at the same time...it kind of hurt...but it was funny. :lol


----------



## matty

The forum seems to be ticking along nicely today. I wanted to post yesterday but the forum was all broken. Well done to whoever got it back on tracks.


----------



## Still Waters

matty said:


> The forum seems to be ticking along nicely today. I wanted to post yesterday but the forum was all broken. Well done to whoever got it back on tracks.


Usually I'm pretty modest -but just this once.....You're welcome,I'm just kinda sorta awesome like that!:clap


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## gilt

A friend with whom I fallen out of touch just texted me out of the blue asking if I'd like to see a concert. It sounds like fun!


----------



## flames25

Even though I had a bad day, I ran 10 km. I might run later too because it has cooled down so much.


----------



## loneranger

I just came home from watching the pre-screening of Man of Steel at the theatre with one of my friends and his family.


----------



## Lish3rs

My friends irl as well as a few select folks on SAS made me feel better as I am going through this painful time. Thanks guys. (=


----------



## tronjheim

Went biking to my old high school campus. It was so peaceful and relaxing there (classes hasn't begun yet). So much has changed and I miss all those years I was there.


----------



## Mirrormurder

For the first time in weeks I left my bedroom. I bought a tambourine, caught a bus to Red Hill and jammed with a bunch of amateur musicians at Ithaca Hall. Everyone was really nice, and the organiser put on a free lunch after the jam.


----------



## Elad

Got the apartment I wanted! fuuuuuuuyeah.

3 bedrooms with skylights, second story, all new kitchen, balcony. Feels good man.

Time for some ice cream, turkish bread and whatever else the **** I feel like.


----------



## cybernaut

Voiced my opinion to the manager about a horrible and neglectful assistant manager who gave me a "write-up" on my first day of "supposed training" that I didn't deserve. The woman is sluggish,has a nasty attitude, and chooses to place her insecurities on me.The manager plans to train me better on Sunday.


----------



## Final Fantasy

I'll try and list a few since I need the boost.

- Spent time with my Grandad
- Got paid
- Met a new friend on this forum


----------



## Astrofreak6

Today a very dear collegue of mine said to me that although she only knows me for a couple of months we had a more pure and honest connection of mutual help and respect than any other collegues she knows for 3 years. That's nice I guess


----------



## laura024

Bought flowers


----------



## Miyu

ate caramel chocolate!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just bought this.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got my taxes done!


----------



## Noll

I didn't die.


----------



## tronjheim

Submitted my resume. First step of the first step of my plans.


----------



## Camelleone

tomorrow is sunday, no work


----------



## corbeaublanc

After much frustration with drawing I came to the realization..being technical and nitpicky about scale and what not is not good for my short attention span. Somehow I managed to pull it together and just doodle around-funny thing- the doodles looked a hell of a lot more accurate than when I was trying to measure things out. I guess this is how my brain functions when drawing..In a way, it was worth the 4 hours of frustration.

Well, at least I got some nice fresh air outside before slowly roasting in the little glass house I was sitting in..


----------



## tehuti88

I finally added some more pictures to my photo album here, hope somebody enjoys.  (Though they took abysmally longer than they should have to upload...stupid Internet. ;_; )

Also, new book! :boogie _The Drowned Life_ by Jeffrey Ford. And some new trailer music CDs, though I don't know when I'll get to listen to them, I have yet to listen to my other ones. :sigh


----------



## vanishingpt

Had a really good day at work today. Dressed up nicely, got lots of nice compliments, a lot of polite customers, did a mini "art project" for the store which was also nice. Also saw someone I haven't seen in a while, she really brightened up my day today.

Now I'm at home relaxing. Feels good when everything is seemingly in place


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Finally got my macbook pro today and I took my friends off roading in my new truck. I left my buddy's Jeep in my dust.


----------



## creasy

No one bothered me. I had good food. I had good drink. No one bothered me.


----------



## apx24

Stomach bug is finally going away :yay


----------



## Delicate

Worked out how much I'll have earned this month and yayy I can totally afford a new flat!! And if I move near my old place I'll be a fifteen minute drive from work... 

However my new job is a bit of a hit and miss, a lot of people are leaving and hating it and I'm not loving it as much... it's bearable though. 

But whatever, I earned this job and have a steady income for now... and a **** load of overtime, so yay!!


----------



## adam18

Able to relax today a bit


----------



## LifeinAShell

i walked in a sun today for abut an hour


----------



## russianruby

I took a nap :/


----------



## Odinn

Might be getting a job delivering papers throughout the night.
I'm excited because it'll be my dad as the driver and me and my brother was the deliverers.
Can't get too excited as it may not happen but... still


----------



## ChrissyQ

I Celebrated Father's Day with my Dad, he took me to grocery store and bought me groceries


----------



## Fruitcake

In the last four hours I've had the immense pleasure of cuddling with the cutest boy in the world (in my opinion) and the cutest cat in the world (that one's objective).


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate sitting around and doing nothing when I'm depressed because it just makes me feel worse, so I decided to try and get some stuff done today. I cleaned out the EGR valve on my old truck and replaced the air intake with a stock one to get it ready for smog so I can sell it.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Gave a speech at my graduation ceremony today and totally nailed it! :yay


----------



## Thatguy55

I'm usually scared and anxious about getting in the lift at college because it's usually full of people, but I took the risk and got in for the second time on my own in the 2 years I've been here.

That's not all that great but I also very nearly smiled at a cute girl as I was walking down to catch the bus, although I did actually smile at the cute girl waiting outside of my classroom this morning as I walked past her because she smiled at me first.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Put down a deposit for my first vehicle! :boogie


----------



## Odinn

Mick Foley just appeared on The Daily Show.
Awesome!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I made someone laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Carcamo

My crush replied to me on twitter and gave me a heart, Made my day. ^_^


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I, uhm, had scrambled eggs for breakfast?


----------



## zzz

i went on a 7mile hike at kettle moraine south this morning


----------



## corbeaublanc

Went to volunteer, went outside for a walk, cleaned a little, met someone new. small things here; but I'm feeling kindof good. got another scholarship-better yet- there isn't a ceremony!


----------



## cmed

Had a really good day despite sleeping for only 3-4 hours last night.


----------



## Delicate

A girl at work tonight said how she's going for drinks with some people who work there and one girl who recently left, and she asked if I'd like to come. She went "it's just people that I actually like here" so I felt quite touched that she asked me, she's more my age than others and we have things in common.


----------



## Delicate

cmed said:


> Had a really good day despite sleeping for only 3-4 hours last night.


Glad to hear! insomnia sucks


----------



## tronjheim

Just found out that the release date for The Fall of Five is just a little over 2 months from now.


----------



## koonky

One of my friend texted me, that he misses me. hahaha it is small, but it made my day^^ I miss him a lot too!!!


----------



## NoHeart

Summer break started today, that's fun.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Just sorted out my van insurance for a total of £2070 down from £2145! :yay
I also made the call myself and didn't freak out or anything :b
Life is finally taking a turn for the better! :boogie


----------



## sam3

*best day in a long time!!*

well,
today i had a cello lesson with a very famous cellist from Europe!!!!
SO AMAZING!!!! made me forget all my problems!!!


----------



## cmed

Delicate said:


> A girl at work tonight said how she's going for drinks with some people who work there and one girl who recently left, and she asked if I'd like to come. She went "it's just people that I actually like here" so I felt quite touched that she asked me, she's more my age than others and we have things in common.


Awesome. You're part of the elite. Hope you have fun (if you do go.)


----------



## Delicate

cmed said:


> Awesome. You're part of the elite. Hope you have fun (if you do go.)


Thanks  not quite the elite though... more the underdogs who are dropping like flies... one already left, another gave in her notice... another is looking elsewhere... the other girl I don't know that well. But hey... nice to be involved as I've been getting on well with some of them. And my social life is non existent.


----------



## Bawsome

saw a heron make a poo while flying, twas like silly string.


----------



## JAkDy

So basically I finished exams.

2.5/5 years of medical school complete.



Btw.........I'm able to diagnose at least a fair few mental illnesses now professionally.......just sayin' (including SAD).


----------



## Mousey9

Got my first pay check in well over a year, made a bit more than expected. I'm gonna give half of it to my mom for having to deal with me for 20 years.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Work went well  Sent off driving license copies to insurance company.. 
Job's a good'en! :b


----------



## corbeaublanc

I had a slight epiphany..a positive enlightenment. I actually want to make something of my future..and i want to start now. I am creating bucket list. I want interesting hobbies, style...time to work towards that.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

corbeaublanc said:


> I had a slight epiphany..a positive enlightenment. I actually want to make something of my future..and i want to start now. I am creating bucket list. I want interesting hobbies, style...time to work towards that.


 Good for you!  :high5


----------



## Lipizzan

i mowed the lawn. it's so satisfying when the grass is really long and once you're done cutting it it's short. ahhh  so pretty


----------



## tehuti88

Got an unexpected card from my friend.  It has her change of address on it so I now know where she's living (she just moved from near one coast to the other).


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

I made someone on the SAS forum laugh (that's the best I can do. Ha)


----------



## laura024

I spent an hour at the AT&T store talking to an employee and getting a new cell phone.


----------



## Kohleye

I bonded with a new friend


----------



## corbeaublanc

graduation went swell. card reading, not so much, but hey.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I was at the grocery store and got in line to buy two small boxes of raspberries. I was looking at the Mars bars and a man a few aisles down seemed to be looking at me, and I took off my headset, and he _was _talking to me. He told me to get in front of him in his line because I only had two items anyways, and my lineup was long.

That was soooo sweet of a stranger to do, especially since I was in the express aisle anyways. I said not to worry about and thanked him- made my day. What a nice gesture 

Oh and I passed the exam I took this morning, and my grade was on the right side of average.


----------



## CWe

Ate a cold poptart!


----------



## Taaylah

When walking out of a store today a group of people asked me to take a picture for them. They were really nice and talked to me a bit after I took their picture. I wasn't nearly as awkward as I usually am when talking to strangers


----------



## Bawsome

bought my self a boss chair, feel like a boss!


----------



## Mimi SIB

I smiled and laughed today. Yay me! Why? Because I played and sang a song on my guitar in the foreign language that I'm struggling to learn. Alone where no one can hear, of course, because it was horribly done, but my zany attempt and the modicum of progress I'm making put a smile on my face.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Got my first vehicle! :boogie


----------



## tehuti88

Last night I learned how to make IR-looking photos in my photo program. :eek Long long LOOOONG ago I found a pseudo-IR tutorial on DeviantArt that uses Photoshop to turn regular pictures into IR pictures, but all I had at the time was Print Shop (a really cheap but serviceable photo program, no longer in existence), so I forgot about it. (Interestingly, my first digital camera, a one-megapixel(!) Polaroid, I discovered accidentally that I could take IR photos merely by holding up both lenses of a pair of 3-D glasses over the lens, it was awesome!--but the trick didn't work with my newer Canon cameras. :sigh )

Well, I looked that tutorial up again last night to try it out in my newer photo program, Photo Explosion, or something like that, and it works almost exactly like Photoshop, same commands and everything, and bam, I had a pseudo-IR photo. :eek The results don't look too stunning... ops :lol ...but maybe if I tweak it a bit more or just stick to IR-ing shady woodland scenes it'll work better. It really pixelates (sic?) the image, however.

I really need to browse what these photo programs can do sometime...all this stuff about adjustment layers and channel mixing, I could probably get some neat effects if only I had the patience and brain cells to understand half this stuff! :x


----------



## TryingMara

Found a surgeon, which is a huge source of relief. I'm glad I'm taking steps to make this happen. 

Also, I pushed myself into several social interactions.


----------



## Miyu

had Cherry Coke Zero for the first time in my life.  it's soo good! expensive too, though.


----------



## Lish3rs

I got called "pretty sociable and friendly" by a friend on SAS. ^.^


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Went for first proper drive in my new van after not driving for like 18 months and it went really well  Also used a diesel pump for the first time, didn't feel too nervous.. :b


----------



## tronjheim

Anxiety at church didn't last long this evening.


----------



## PandaBearx

Helped my dad fix the car and BBQ, made a sandwich, chilled in the sun for 3 hours and didn't turn into a lobster (success)


----------



## tehuti88

It's so warm today! Finally!


----------



## Rossy

May have at last found myself an older Lady friend,told me when she saw me at the club on Saturday she fancied me buying her and her friends drinks probably helped. She's wanting me to come down ASAP so we can go out.


----------



## Perkins

They said yes! We're moving!


----------



## monotonous

this happened two days ago but just came to my mind, i was at the library googling kung fu panda's pics, and saw this little indian boy standing behind my chair and staring at my screen, then i heard him said "panda", lol it was cute


----------



## Miyu

I made pancakes for the first time in my life completely by myself and they came out yummy! :Đ


----------



## tronjheim

Went walking to the boulevard this evening with family and ate _tempura_ and _balut_. It's so good! I haven't had one in ages.


----------



## Charmander

Miyu said:


> I made pancakes for the first time in my life completely by myself and they came out yummy! :Đ


Lol I came to write the same thing. Since I can't cook well at all I was quite proud of myself.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got paid $100 for doing work for my aunt around the house and we had a weenie roast and Canada Day cake!


----------



## Miyu

uh, so there is this one site that I wanted to order something from ... and you had to choose your country in drop-down menu, when registering or making an order and my country wasn't there ... and so after 2 months of sending mails (they took long to respond), I managed to arrange that they specifically added my country to drop-down menu, so I can order.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Saw my brother again and drove my new van on my own


----------



## mooncake

Recently thought **** it, and messaged someone online who works where I do and who I seem to get on OK with. Feels kinda nice to be able to socialise with someone who's actually seen me offline before. And I'm able to talk more easily to them behind the comfort of my screen, when I'm not always able to do so very well in person. I also apologised for coming across as distant sometimes, and it feels nice to know that they know I'm not deliberately trying to be rude.

I've had good days and bad, but this year ever since starting a new job I can tell my social skills have, on the whole, improved. Got a long way to go, but overall it's been a good experience! Even been out with the work crew outside of the work place a couple of times and... never thought I'd say it, but I actually enjoyed myself each time. Woah what's happening. :eyes:yay


----------



## tehuti88

Raccoon babies! :eek


----------



## MoonlitMadness

An awesome guy on SAS gave me several virtual hugs :']


----------



## ratbag

The kittens came out to say hi to me.


----------



## cmed

A client of mine was being an unreasonable prick so I snapped at him a little (kept it professional) and he's been polite and respectful to me since. 

People need to be shoved back sometimes. They beg for it.


----------



## tehuti88

This will be my 11,111th post! I'm going to screencap it for posterity! :yay

(Oh. 11 is one of my fave numbers. Just FYI. ops )

Goodnight SAS.


----------



## cybernaut

^Good night.

-The "all-day" Law And Order Marathon 
-My anxiety wasn't as bad on the cash register today compared to all the other previous days


----------



## RecoveredWell

I had sex....TWICE!


----------



## Haven49

I'm going to go have lunch with a friend  small i know, but it was a first for me to initiate the lunch!


----------



## marcel177

I have three awesome people ...for today


----------



## tronjheim

I'm glad I went out to tonight. I hardly felt awkward with my friends. They are such good people. 90% of their topic was sex and women, but I hardly felt bad.


----------



## cafune

I wrote a woe-is-me post for tumblr where I outlined all the things that are going wrong in my life/head and my inability to muster up some motivation/energy to fix them, and a person I've never spoken to before replied giving me not only advice, but the option to message them if I ever needed to talk. These random, genuine gestures of kindness really warm my heart and restore my faith in humanity. I want to be that sort of person for others.


----------



## tehuti88

ratherunique11 said:


> ^Good night.




Thanks! 




ratherunique11 said:


> -The "all-day" Law And Order Marathon


_Law & Order_ marathons are ALWAYS good news. :agree


----------



## cybernaut

tehuti88 said:


> [/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> _Law & Order_ marathons are ALWAYS good news. :agree




Not a problem. And yeah, it's one of the only few shows that I watch on tv.


----------



## tronjheim

Just came home from an awesome day with friends at a local pool. There was hardly any people there since it's a weekday.


----------



## cmed

My vacation sort of begins today. I won't be taking on any new projects until I'm moved into my new place and I don't have much left to work on as it is.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie It's actually two used books from a local charity shop..._The Complete Idiot's Guide To Pirates_ by Gail Selinger with W. Thomas Smith Jr. (saw it on the shelf and thought WTF :lol ), and _The World's Last Mysteries_ by the editors of _Reader's Digest_. (I hope no pages are missing.) They totalled $3-something but I gave the cashier a $10 since it's for charity and $3 is remarkably cheap.

Also checked out the new(?) Polish restaurant in Petoskey, which was okay, though I still think Legs Inn is better. :yes


----------



## Perkins

Contract has been signed!

My Josephine Baker book finally came, and inside I found a silver Ace of Spaces card that said "You found it! Now come enter!"


----------



## Digital Dictator

My _Game of Thrones _DVDs came in!


----------



## tehuti88

Perkins said:


> My Josephine Baker book finally came, and inside I found a silver Ace of Spaces card that said "You found it! Now come enter!"


What's that mean?? *intensely curious*


----------



## ratbag

Was told I don't have to work Monday, and I now have $500 in the bank.


----------



## lzzy

I skyped with the most amazing person on the planet!


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt took me in her Mercedes Benz convertible to free movie Stand By Me and popcorn at the library


----------



## ChrissyQ

My friends invited me over for dinner and movies!  Oh happy day!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Taylor is gonna come chill with me in my pool Wednesday night


----------



## Cam1

Sent out a message on OKCupid for the first time in 3 months or so.


----------



## Zatch

One of the best days of my teenage years, probably my life. Got baked all day with friends, had a lot of laughs and all that.










So awesome.


----------



## ion max86

everyday for me is a struggle to find enjoyment in to being less intelligent. i even struggle to understand why i understand a lot of stuff when i would rather be stupid and happy. so i guess i am happy because i am on my way to be dumb. yay!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Forget to post yesterday :b Had a few drinks with my buddies and watched 'V/H/S' 



Veracity said:


> One of the best days of my teenage years, probably my life.* Got baked all day with friends*, had a lot of laughs and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome.


Baked? :um :lol


----------



## Larkspur

I am sitting at a café in Beijing, China right now. Life is pretty good.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Computer is repaired and working again :boogie


----------



## Zatch

Cousins just left. The two week burden...










HAS BEEN LIFTED.


----------



## papaSmurf

Found this dude's dance channel. Instant boy crush!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Washed my van


----------



## Zatch

Sooooo shiny. Good ish bro.

I got out early and had to go help my friend's aunt. We went out to eat afterward. That was sweet.


----------



## tehuti88

Got my hair cut! Finally!

It's also warmer today.

And some of my books have FINALLY shipped! :eek


----------



## srschirm

What hasn't been good for me lately?


----------



## Perkins

Dexter season premiere leaked! Watching right now!


----------



## Zatch

Went for a walk early in the morning for the first time in a really long time, and enjoyed it thoroughly. Also got to talk to someone. <3


----------



## Sabreena

I woke up early so I might actually get some work done today. 

This is actually a miracle for me, because normally I sleep too much, 10-13 hours. I have no idea why. (My doctor was like, "It's probably just depression.")


----------



## villadb

Not today, but yesterday I got a last-minute ticket to Hard Rock Calling in the Olympic Park and had a great time with my bro and his missus. I think I would have preferred the Saturday line-up but it was still a great time, Bruce Springsteen headlined with the Black Crows before him. Good start to my week's holiday.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Tiled a whole shower enclosure like a boss and didn't break/waste a single tile!


----------



## TryingMara

I made a call I've needed to make for awhile. I'm addressing what needs to be addressed. Even if it doesn't work out, at least I'm trying. And I've been trying in all different areas lately, been pushing myself. I'm actually kind of proud of myself.


----------



## tehuti88

FINALLY new books! :boogie

_The Art Of Zentangle: 50 Inspiring Drawings, Designs & Ideas For The Meditative Artist_

_Totally Tangled: Zentangle & Beyond!_ by Sandy Steen Bartholomew

_Yoga For Your Brain: A Zentangle Workout_ by Sandy Steen Bartholomew

_Shotguns V. Cthulhu: Double-Barrelled Action In The Horrific World Of HP Lovecraft_ ed. by Robin D. Laws

_Shining At The Bottom Of The Sea_ by Stephen Marche

_Room To Write: Daily Invitations To A Writer's Life_ by Bonni Goldberg

_The Raw Shark Texts_ by Steven Hall


----------



## theguru416

noticed I was angry over something irrational.


----------



## MEC

It cooled down enough that i was able to get cleaning done that I was avoiding doing because our apartment was too hot! I feel so much better now that it's done.


----------



## cybernaut

Coming across high school peers who remember me+ making small talk with them while at my job.Some were shocked that I remembered them.I was a mute+nervous wreck in HS, but was also that nerd who helped people with classwork+ tests.


----------



## ChrissyQ

My friends called me invited me to go to Canada Day Celebrations down at the waterfront I had a blast! It was hot gorgeous weather! We got icecream and I love the new hat I bought


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $45 working around the house and my dog Daisy was ok after getting into a scuffle with a racoon! And I got some nice furniture for free


----------



## tronjheim

I just applied for 3 jobs on two different online job portals in the country.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

A customer at work said that I was always very polite and not many people are like that


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Came up with a new way of cutting plasterboard for a straight edge


----------



## Zack

I won £10.50 on online roulette - red 7. Woo hoo! (I always request a 2-week ban when I win so I don't blow it immediately.)


----------



## Nojz

I had a nice day with my mum. She helped me clean the entire apartment.


----------



## tehuti88

New book! :boogie _Techno-Goth Cthulhu_ ed. by Mark Anthony Crittenden.


----------



## apx24

Finally applied for two jobs today!


----------



## TheSandlot

My facebook was hacked by a my co-worker and it made my day.


----------



## Hello22

Got my hair done today - full head of highlights and a cut and hair ghd curledfor $80. It would have cost me over $200 in a hair salon. And she did a super job, just like my hairdresser back home.


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt took me out for drive and shopping


----------



## DoomWish

I had an awe inspiring moment where I broke the stiff chains of depression and hopped back into my creative writing career... I was published in two different books before, but they pale in comparison to what Ima' gonna' be cookin' up.

To paraphrase it, the idea I have is: A young man is whisked off to a mysterious dimension where his difficulties in life, including social anxiety, schizo-affective disorder, paranoia and so on, are represented by physical and living beings that he must literally overcome... *spoiler, he does. 

But yeah, feeling fine today


----------



## lzzy

Skyped with the most amazing person on the planet
hopelessly in love


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Stood up for myself today and told my supervisor to shut the **** up and stop b*tching at me for no reason. He got quiet and didn't say anything to me for the rest of the day.


----------



## Zatch

Got over myself and stopped feeling so bad about some urges that I get, thanks to a friend.


----------



## tronjheim

What if? *WHAT IF?!* Hallucinogens is the cure to all our problems?


----------



## Zatch

Best friends finally moved away after over 7 years, and we are on good terms. S'all I could ask for, the guy is awesome.


----------



## tehuti88

FINALLY got my online dream journal fully updated! That thing was over a year out of date. ops


----------



## PandaBearx

Got my permit finally, passed with 1 wrong! :boogie


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 2 hours and I had fun at Photography Therapy Group there was 2 other girls my age there today


----------



## DoctorsCompanioncix

I helped an old lady in the grocery store. And we chatted while we were waiting in line. 
It feels good to help people.


----------



## cafune

I had a moderately successful day involving compliments, lectures, a kind&dedicated prof, newly-made interesting&friendly acquaintances, flat-hunting, poutine, the waterfront, a walk.

I don't know if this is a turning point or a tortuous taste of how life could be.. It felt like borrowed time off someone else's clock. I don't even think I care. /negativity-in-positivity-thread


----------



## lzzy

I have a girlfriend!
best 4th of July ever! (and I'm not even American!)


----------



## corbeaublanc

it's the 4th of July-bbq and fireworks!


----------



## asphodel

Cheap waffle cones for my ice cream. I should invite someone over... there's a lot to eat by myself.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $45 again doing work around the house


----------



## cmed

I've had to work the overnight shift on the 4th of July for the past 4 years and it sucked. Now that I no longer work at that miserable hellhole I can enjoy it a little bit this year. I can hear the fireworks show starting downtown. Going to take a walk down there and watch.


----------



## Suff

Our Plant Manager actually left his office to work on our line (the only line working today), and help repair the ID-Weld so that the motors could get moving.
His very presence had boosted morale way beyond that of normal working-days. Employee's were determined, and his very presence demanded the most from every worker present!

Then he determined it was too hot, and returned to his office in the front.
Worker morale declined below that of normal levels.
The ID-Weld not only was still broken, but motors were packed off on the ID line, and were not moving forward. Maintence was called elsewhere, leaving us to a broken machine, and six hours of cleaning until Maintence came back, repaired it, and allowed us to keep the motors moving.

Six hours of my life wasted..
_six hours i'll never get back_
_i hate my job_


----------



## Zatch

My friends showed a really good interest in a show I got them to watch a few days ago while we were zooded. Success.


----------



## CherryBlossom

My boyfriend didn't break up with me.


----------



## tehuti88

Spent last night herding small feral cats around my house. :lol The runty mouthy one is turning into a little brat. First he wandered into my room and I found him sprawled across my bed :eek with my cat sitting on the floor glaring up at him. Then I went out into the utility room and found him climbing atop a pile of clothes :eek :eek with my cat sitting on the floor glaring up at him. Meanwhile we have to keep an eye on my cat's favorite toy lest the bigger and fluffier of the two little brats makes off with it (as he's tried to do numerous times before). And in between all the shenanigans, they're taking turns either trying to steal my cat's food, or getting high on his catnip.

Gad they are EVIL.

But at least I get mad props from the runty one when I go outside and meet him, I'll bump my fist against his head or even bend down and we butt heads together and I exclaim, "What up, homeboy!" :lol Head butting ( "bunting" ) is a sign that a cat really, *really* digs you. Yesterday morning we butted heads so hard it hurt ;_; but he didn't even seem to notice. The bigger one rubs and winds all around my legs and rolls around on my feet, but refuses to head butt, if I try to engage him in it he scurries off; I think he expects me to bite off his face. :lol


----------



## PandaBearx

I saved a baby froggy stuck in the pool which was good I'm glad I got him out in time, usually if they're stuck in there too long they don't make it :c 

So I felt a little good about that, is that weird? Lol


----------



## hoongkitsam77

*Sad,depression and brain fog trigger by a friend*

Hi my name is sam, sorry for the long story. I'm not very good in expressing myself and this will be my first post. 
The story begin in my high school life. I suffer from Social anxiety disorder(SAD), people use to avoid me( I also avoid them as well) and give me that kind of eyes like you are an introverted and is gonna be boring. Everyday in my high school life I often force myself for school with excessive shyness and anxiety. I can barely talk to girls and only have one friend that I was comfortable with. I remember that time I was wondering how the hell people respond to conversation so damn natural while I have to mumble while holding a conversation. 
Before college started I thought that luck is gonna be my side, but things doesn't go as I wish. The orientation week makes me feel good because I is a whole new start hoping that I can change myself and I begin to introduce myself to others ( but I didn't make any friend from there ). I have to rely on one of my friend In the morning class to have lunch, once he Is absent I have to hide in the library due to excessive shyness triggers from social situation.( that makes me feel weak) 
I think it is possible that I can be awarded by Hollywood, because I'm very good in acting. I often have to act friendly, try my best to be talkative ( I mean talk what ever nonsense in my mind so that I don look like introverted ), hiding my real me, constantly busy faking text, reading the same note over and over again in order to fit inside the group or get some friends or to be normal. Recently I found out that I have been doing these for years and I totally lost myself by not being myself.
Although I have been goggling all the time for the cure of SAD, but I didn't really take the steps that are suggested instead I used it to look for other people's post ( how SAD affect them ) and that really relieve ( I think I'm going crazy) by recalling negative thoughts in that particular moment. ( I still don't know why it relieve me, but I suspect is because someone out there know how I suffer ).
Finally almost in the end of my first semester, there is a final exam for it before a long break. That freaking horrible period, I'm constantly under high pressure from social to academic performance and I finally develop generalize anxiety disorder.( I always feel pressure even a small test that carry a weightage ). The GAD did seriously affect me and I develop so called "psychophysiological insomnia" which is fear of not able to fall asleep. I remember that I was like a zombie going for exams that only recall answer and unable to do question that requires mental effort like math due to excessive tiredness and brain fog.
The overwhelming stress, finally collapses me physically and mentally and that time I decided to get out of those illnesses in the coming holiday. I found out that all these years I'm not being myself, always thinking on the negative side and constantly worrying about how people is gonna think or judge me. THE FIRST DAY OF THE COLLEGE WAS GREAT AND I FEEL VERY GOOD ABOUT MYSELF BECAUSE I HAVE BEEN DOING HOMEWORK BY THINKING POSITIVE AND TRY MY BEST TO BE MYSELF ( HOPING THE WHOLE NEW START CAN CHANGE MY LIFE ).HOWEVER EVERYTHING JUST TURN AROUND 360 DEGREE ON THE SECOND DAY OF MY COLLEGE WHICH IS MY BIRTHDAY. ONE OF MY FRIEND NAMED RAYMOND BOUGHT ME A BIRTHDAY CAKE AND CELEBRATE WITH A FEW FRIENDS THAT WE USE TO HANG AROUND IN THE PREVIOUS SEMESTER.( HE IS QUITE SOCIABLE AND A SENIOR OF MINE AND HE ALWAYS LEAD THE GROUP ) I FEEL SO DEPRESSED ONCE I MET RAYMOND AGAIN AFTER THE BREAK ( I REALLY DON'T KNOW THE REASON TO DEPRESSED, BUT I THINK THAT IT MAY BE BECAUSE I RELY ON HIM TOO MUCH IN THE PREVIOUS SEMESTER FOR DINNER , REVISION &#8230; ETC ( I mean I really rely most of the dinner on him because I cant go out on myself ) HENCE I CANT AFFORD TO LOST HIM SO I HAVE TO AGREE WHAT HE SAYS AND HAVE TO ACT HAPPY TO HIDE MY DEPRESSION. IN THE PRECIOUS SEMESTER I ALWAYS DEVELOP "BRAIN FOG" AND FEEL DAMN TIRED WHEN I MET HIM THAT SERIOUSLY REDUCES MY MENTAL CLARITY. 
Is it possible for a person to trigger depression and brain fog?
I know i'm weirdo just hoping that someone can relate what I'm I talking about ...


----------



## polardude18

I just got accepted into nursing school!


----------



## Zatch

Finished my papercraft, and even though it didn't come out... good, I found use for it as a decoration for my turtle's container.

everythingwenbetterthanexpected.jpg


----------



## tehuti88

PandaBearx said:


> I saved a baby froggy stuck in the pool which was good I'm glad I got him out in time, usually if they're stuck in there too long they don't make it :c
> 
> So I felt a little good about that, is that weird? Lol


Aw. :mushy I'm always rescuing small critters from potential saddening demises. :lol

As for me...today I got a graph-paper journal. Perhaps this can help me learn some of those trickier Zentangles, since I'm not doing so well at the moment. ops


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $40 doing work around the house and I got given to me some really nice furniture for my patio deck


----------



## Zack

I just won £8 at online roulette! *Woo hoo!*


----------



## Zatch

^ You're paying for dinner next time, then.

I got to see and research the awesomeness that is the red panda.


----------



## Zack

Veracity said:


> I got to see and research the awesomeness that is the red panda.


How? In what context?

PS: Sure thing!


----------



## Devjat

I saw a woman that looks exactly like my late mother again, for the second time in a month, and I'm thinking about walking up to her next time and talking to her.


----------



## Zack

Devjat said:


> I saw a woman that looks exactly like my late mother again, for the second time in a month, and I'm thinking about walking up to her next time and talking to her.


Is that good?


----------



## cafune

I hauled myself to the city's outdoor art exhibition this afternoon (because **** moping). Tons and tons of paintings, sculptures (wood, glass, ceramics..), mixed media work (cloth, newspaper cuttings, paint, pins, metal..), clay art, photography, everything else under the sun (seriously). Absolutely lovely, breath-taking, creative stuff.


----------



## The Misery Chick

I completed revising the sci-fi/fantasy section at the library.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Did some shopping, ran errands, and enjoyed the beautiful scenery and blue skies. Bought some cute bras, which is good because the ones I have now are ready to be thrown out (torn straps, worn down, etc.). Also finally applied for my first credit card


----------



## thirdcoming

I just got off the Frustration section of this site after being on it for hours. Wow that place was so depressing that I felt more depressed than when I first clicked on it. Now I feel a bit better


----------



## tehuti88

Went to the Woodwinds (sic?) in Onaway and had a nice shrimp dinner followed by an Oreo shake.

I also managed to get my eBaying done despite my crappy Internet.

And today before we left I heard weird meowing noises and turned to see the bigger feral kitten strolling out of the woods...he's NEVER announced himself with meowing before! He's always so quiet. :eek His voice is so different from his brother's (which is loud and strident).


----------



## Cam1

Had a conversation with a customer at work that lasted more than 30 seconds.


----------



## MCHB

I had a Good ride up at Myra Canyon ( http://www.myratrestles.com/ for the curious!) tonight!

Went up around 8:30 pm and the parking lot was empty. Awhile into my ride, I had my bike light on (it was dark) and I was about halfway through one of the tunnels and a rabbit ran out across in front of my bike and then zipped back across to where he was in the first place. He then ran alongside my bike in the light before ripping across in front again and disappearing into the bushes!

I couldn't believe it, but it made my day!


----------



## AussiePea

This happened:










My first race win as part of the team. So much hard work paying off.


----------



## Hello22

AussiePea said:


> This happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first race win as part of the team. So much hard work paying off.


Well done  :clap


----------



## tehuti88

My Internet worked today.

Goodnight SAS.


----------



## alieneyed

Veracity said:


> One of the best days of my teenage years, probably my life. Got baked all day with friends, had a lot of laughs and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome.


I'm jealous.


----------



## thirdcoming

All my marks are in, it's official I finally graduated from college :boogie
After 7 years, after changing programs a lot I finally done it


----------



## alieneyed

thirdcoming said:


> All my marks are in, it's official I finally graduated from college :boogie
> After 7 years, after changing programs a lot I finally done it


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thirdcoming

alieneyed said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:yes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Finally cancelled my Lovefilm subscription :b


----------



## The Misery Chick

I sat down and read a book for more than five minutes.


----------



## ericalynnxx

I had a good day at work (except I got bleach on my work pants noooo now I have to buy more!!) and I was there for my manager when she needed someone to talk to about something bad that happened for her tonight. She seemed really grateful. I felt good for being there for her.


----------



## probably offline

I took photos of a few strangers on the street today. Normally I feel too iffy about taking pictures of humans. My favourite is a man who was sitting on a bench and stared into the camera. He really blended in with the background nicely. But I only dared taking one photo, quickly, so the quality kinda sucked.


----------



## tronjheim

I went into another one of my depressive episodes. This one lasted for almost 3 days. My parents brought me out to the boulevard beside the sea to "breathe fresh air" and indeed I felt better. There's something pleasant outside late this afternoon. The air was cool and the overcast skies were calming.


----------



## cmed

This stuff is _amazing_.


----------



## Cam1

I built up the courage to walk my dog down my dead end road. Normally when I walk him I go in another direction where there aren't many houses or people, it's pretty much all wooded area. This time I went down the street where all my neighbors are out and about. I ran into two different neighbors along the way and both confrontations went really well. I made the first comment to start a conversation with the first neighbor about her dog, which I was happy about. I usually don't initiate conversation. Then I spoke to an older man who I like quite a bit back before my SA got bad. Caught up with him, it's honestly been 2-3 years since I've been able to walk down my street all the way (as pathetic as that may sound). It went well, I think I will do it again.

Anyways, it made me realize that my people skills are actually pretty decent. I just need to stop being afraid to use them, and stop being afraid of talking to people. Easier said than done, but not impossible.


----------



## Taaylah

I interacted with a lot of people at work and on the phone today, and I wasn't awkward like I usually am. I actually felt normal today.


----------



## CoastalSprite

An unexpected tax return cheque in the mail today, for me


----------



## Zatch

Friend contacted me for another wake and bake, then another friend came over with more bud. Great Tuesday.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> An unexpected tax return cheque in the mail today, for me


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :clap:clap:clap Time to buy yourself something. 

I went and played Wiffle ball with a few friends tonight. It was alright, just good to get out and be active...too damn hot though.


----------



## panickypanda

Waching Breaking Bad, went to Tropical Smoothie Café and went to the grocery store.


----------



## Haven49

I had a sleepover with my friend, and tonight I'm going to attempt youth group!!


----------



## The Misery Chick

I helped a couple at the library find a book.


----------



## ratbag

I got my 3DS. Not enough money for games until tomorrow (I'm not touching my savings).


----------



## cmed

The first couple of days were strange but now that I'm settled in and getting acclimated to things again I'm glad that I decided to move back here. I think this is going to work out really well in the long run.


----------



## corbeaublanc

Went to the beach with my sis and friends. Really fun. Today was smooth sailing on a boggie board.


----------



## ChrissyQ

CoastalSprite said:


> Also finally applied for my first credit card


CREDIT CARDS ARE EVIL! DO YOURSELF A FAVOR AND CUT IT IN HALF NEVER USE IT! I REPEAT YOU DO NOT NEED A CREDIT CARD DO NOT SPEND MONEY YOU DON'T HAVE I owe $3000


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## ericalynnxx

I talked to three strangers in walmart; one of those conversations being an extended one that lasted for quite a few minutes. I also bought something all by myself, and I went to a public restroom without anyone... I know the last one is silly... but not to me...


----------



## Zatch

Slept excellently. Finally finished another Catbug papercraft, even though it still came out somewhat poorly. Need to find more formidable paper to craft it with.

Also, tacos. Tacos happened.


----------



## vanishingpt

Got a head start on a class starting next semester, which means my workload will dwindle down a bit and allow for more time in my Honours courses.

Also had a good and relaxing day. Had good food, a popsicle for dessert, ended the night with a good movie. Ready to start the day tomorrow


----------



## Noll

a hot girl smiled at me. though i just looked away because i suck like that. so i guess that's a bad thing. :|


----------



## Zatch

Got my emulator to stop malfunctioning. Just had to tweak a few control options. Back in businesssssssssss.


----------



## M i k e

I had a short talk with workers, who are working on my house renovation. They were impressed and amused by a electric flyswatter I've been using in the kitchen


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $45 doing housework and I went to the mall with my aunt


----------



## Blight

I just found a very important piece of paper that I thought I might have thrown away.


----------



## tronjheim

After watching a movie tonight with my cousin, I saw an old classmate from high school outside the theatre. I called him 3 times, before he acknowledged my presence. And then we talked for a bit while going to the parking lot. I like totally didn't give up in making myself known even though it began horribly awkward.


----------



## ratbag

My second day on cash was great. Served a lot of people, and an old man gave me a dollar for being "cute".


----------



## Zack

Two good things:

1. No gambling
2. No booze


----------



## Winterwalk

Steve-300 said:


> Two good things:
> 
> 1. No gambling
> 2. No booze


Congratulations !


----------



## The Misery Chick

I cooked dinner for my family.


----------



## Zatch

Saw this:









I know what I want to do with my life.


----------



## noyadefleur

I saw a potential apartment to live in for September and I was really impressed. It's very close to where I live now, so I know the area well. It's not unreasonably far from my school or downtown. The woman who lives there is in her 40s, easy-going, quiet and says she isn't around much. She has two cats, one of which is very friendly (I love cats!). The living room, kitchen, dining room and bathroom are nice but still have character. The bedroom that I would take I fell in love with because it has a small secluded balcony off of it. It is also a really good size and has great potential. I've only seen a couple of places but this could be the one. I feel relieved!


----------



## ericalynnxx

I hung out with a really good friend of mine, got high with her, ate a delicious home cooked meal her mom made, and watched King of the Hill, Futurama, and a movie called The Bay. I also started sorting through clothes and getting rid of stuff I don't want. I've been putting that off alllll week. Good day.


----------



## januarygirl

didn't happen today but I still want to talk about it. I forced myself to go to an old friend's birthday dinner a couple of nights ago. I was super awkward but her friends seemed to like me and even though I had a hard time making eye contact and holding conversations, I did better than I thought.


----------



## m a r z a

One good thing that happened today? Uh... Well, I'm happy for no reason, lol, I should be like that everyday... But no, I'm not! :clap


----------



## corbeaublanc

I am working to be more positive, and so begins a personal journey. No-just kidding.


----------



## sheblushed

nothing, i can tell you something bad that happened which is I ****ing woke up


----------



## Zatch

-Birthday
-Zood
-Cake
-Video games
-Cartoons

Good day.


----------



## Rhiannon66

The kiddos ... oh so grown at 16 and 13 ... offered their old mah unsolicited hugs! It more than rocked!


----------



## Zatch

Woke up to a marvelously made breakfast thanks to my mother. Slept pretty awesomely thanks to yesterday's zood.


----------



## Zack

Sober for *ONE WHOLE WEEK*!

Woo hoo!


----------



## InimitableJeeves

I was able to,on some level, overcome some deep feelings of anger toward someone.


----------



## tehuti88

ZOMG tons of new BOOOOOOKS! :yay :yay :yay

Prepare yourselves...

_Forsaken_ by Andrew Van Wey
_The Whispering Horror_ by Eddy C. Bertin
_New Tales Of The Old Ones: An Anthology, Vol. 1_ ed. by Michael C. Dick
_The Country Of The Worm: Excursions Beyond The Wall Of Sleep_ by Gary Myers
_Fantasmagoriana: Tales Of The Dead_ ed. by AJ Day
_Flesh-Ripping Ghouls Of London: Murder, Madness & Mayhem From The Penny Bloods_ by JM Rymer, Thomas Prest & others
_The Grimscribe's Puppets_ ed. by Joseph S. Pulver, Sr.
_Celebrant_ by Michael Cisco
_No Doors, No Windows_ by Joe Schreiber
_French Decadent Tales_ transl. by Stephen Romer
_The Way Through Doors_ by Jesse Ball
_Deadfall Hotel_ by Steve Rasnic Tem

Plus, the 26-vol. set of _Mysteries Of Mind, Space & Time: The Unexplained_. The latter I actually had to go to the post office to pick up, since the (new?--substitute??) mail person refused to deliver it on account that it was "too heavy for her to lift" (around 30lbs--I, a weakling, managed to lug it out of the post office, down the steps and to the vehicle). This is the first time I've ever heard of a mail carrier refusing to deliver a package because it's heavy. :? Ah well, at least it's in my hands now. I got it cheap on eBay, with free shipping, as the seller wanted the books to go to a good home. Well, here they are.


----------



## Zack

I just *WON* £8 at online roulette!


----------



## tronjheim

I didn't feel bad after my nap this afternoon. It was restful and dreamless. No nightmares.


----------



## Zatch

Zood, food, and entertainment. Unusually good Tuesday.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 2 hrs I got paid $100 for working


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Booked flight to Inverness. Be good to get out over the highlands in the next few days..


----------



## Taaylah

Remembering how nice it is to sit outside by myself.


----------



## Miyu

found my DS Lite again after I realized I don't know where it is, yesterday evening. after all the thoughts of it being lost or stolen or whatever ... I found it and now I feel such relief. >.<


----------



## Buerhle

Something was really bothering me,

Not bothering me as much now.
Had to work through it. 

(I got weird problems, lol)


----------



## Zatch

Posted on my Instagram for the first time in apparently 4 weeks. Not that I post there often to begin with.

I love this dog.


----------



## AussiePea

We won 8 state of origin series in a row now. Fyeah!


----------



## peaceonearth

i enjoyed my lunch with friends..


----------



## tronjheim

I got my SSD this afternoon. I thought I lost most of my iTunes playlists, but I was able to recover them from my iPod. That's definitely a good thing!


36 minuten später...

Holy Shiites! I'm able to recover my iTunes play count, too!

Ich bin so glücklich!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Just bumped into an old school friend in the woods and had a good ol' catch-up with him :b


----------



## pbjsamm

I got to leave work 1 hr early.


----------



## The Misery Chick

I didn't get lost on tier B of the library stacks.


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## luciRocks

I danced like napoleon dynamite with a bunch of kids today and I had chocolate chip pancakes for dinner


----------



## Ventura

I made a phone call I was dreading making ~


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Hung out with my brother and had a few pints


----------



## Zack

I just won £20 on slots!

*Woo hoo!!!*


----------



## Still Waters

Had an issue with the car -turned out the part was still under warranty! My car was fixed quickly with no expense to me!!


----------



## KYJE

My wife and I just got back from having been up north to see her family.

It pushed pretty much every part of me to my limit, but we did it!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went out of town today with my aunt we had fun shopping at thrift stores and went out for lunch and she gave me $45 for working


----------



## tehuti88

New books. :boogie _Story Structure Architect: A Writer's Guide To Building Dramatic Situations & Compelling Characters_ by Victoria Lynn Schmidt, Ph.D.; and _All The Zentangle Patterns In The World! (That I Could Find & Draw)_ by Pete Jones. The latter looks to be a sort of self-published/unofficial/amateur thing so I was leery of buying it (I don't like supporting writers who don't give proper credit, thus why I was equally leery of buying those creepypasta books--the compiler of those seemed basically to take lots of stuff from Reddit without crediting the writers), but the author seems to take pains to be respectful toward the trademark, and gives credit to the Zentangle creators, and it has so many Zentangles in it I'd like to try to learn, all in one place.


----------



## Ventura

Enjoyed talking to someone today and it made me feel quite happy


----------



## sweetiepiexo

i made homemade enchiladas and they weren't terribly disgusting !! YAY!


----------



## Zatch

Completed step one.


----------



## tronjheim

Holy crap! I've FINALLY solved an issue that's been @#$%^%& my OCD since 2011! AAAAAH!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Working the closing shift today, which means I get to take a nap before I go to work. It's the perfect shift for people like me who don't have a social life.


----------



## PandaBearx

Well it's not exactly the best thing I guess, but I went swimming today to try to bump up my mood and it worked a little.


----------



## WhoDey85

Made it to GABP earlier tonight and saw the Reds beat the Pirates. There was a pretty impressive fireworks show afterwards as well.


----------



## tronjheim

Went out to watch a movie with friends. Had a great dinner afterwards courtesy of one of them.


----------



## Zatch

My baby turtle crawled toward me today when I had him on my hand. I kissed him on the head and he kept trying to crawl further toward me. It was funny and cute. It was fute. Or...










Yeah, fute.

Also, hype 999 post.


----------



## probably offline

I just got home from a run in the woods. At one point I saw a man standing among the trees, with a bicycle, and I started thinking "****, if he attacks me noone will hear me scream" and I started running even faster. Thankfully, I made it home alive. And I'm pretty exhausted(good).


----------



## ratbag

I was very productive and I saw cute baby kittens!


----------



## OldPine

My 79-year-old grandpa now has facebook.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Walked our 3 dogs with my aunt in a valley it was gorgeous! Went out to restauraunt with my aunt, uncle and Mark to share a jumbo burger big enough for 4 ppl!


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland

spent the day with my mom windsurfing !
she was teaching me so we did argue most of the time but i still enjoyed it in a conflicted sort of way, it was really fun when i managed to get the sail up and was actually going somewhere but also frustrated that i was going the wrong way and couldn't seem to change direction and had to be rescued once ....... or maybe twice.

i'm afraid of the water so i'm happy i did it plus because we were in the water my mom didn't spend her time txting on her phone or going on facebook.


----------



## tehuti88

Charter Internet.

OMG.

*Things are actually loading.* :cry :cry :cry

ETA--I think we also have the Investigation Discovery channel now! That's like, all true crime, all the time! :eek



Veracity said:


> My baby turtle crawled toward me today when I had him on my hand. I kissed him on the head and he kept trying to crawl further toward me. It was funny and cute. It was fute. Or...
> 
> Yeah, fute.


Aw. :mushy


----------



## Odinn

^^

XD

Something good happened today, yes.
tehuti got internet back!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Mine! All mine tomorrow! I think I'm going to have wet dreams about this truck tonight. Assuming I can even sleep. I even managed to talk to him on the phone and haggle him down from $4000 to $3200.


----------



## Esugi78

I bought strawberry cheesecake today, they're yummy ^.^


----------



## tehuti88

Odinn said:


> ^^
> 
> XD
> 
> Something good happened today, yes.
> tehuti got internet back!!


 :high5


----------



## Diegoo

I managed to talk to my flatmate, and go for a walk


----------



## catcharay

I'm going to Vietnam in late Nov this year and my parents are paying for the flight cos I said I was poor right now


----------



## OwlGirl

I helped this little girl find her older sister. We walked around the busy park until we found her. I wasn't nervous or anxious for once. 
Certainly did made me feel good.


----------



## tehuti88

It usually takes me at least 1.5-2 hours, on a good day (of which there have been none in about a month), to do my daily eBay searches. (And that only if I stopped the pages from loading fully, thus missing out on many item thumbnails.) Today, it took me about a half hour, images and all.

Last night I actually listened to a few music samples at Amazon, browsed some pictures at the Creepy GIFs subReddit, and watched a few YouTube videos. Those first two are things I could only rarely do on my previous Internet connection, and the last is something I've never, ever been able to do.

I hope to get back into uploading my pictures to Flickr sometime soon...something I haven't done regularly since dialup days. (When I would spend my entire afternoons uploading...yet at least I was able to, back then.)


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went to big event with 10 000 ppl with a friend and we got ice cream had a blast


----------



## AussiePea

ChrissyQ said:


> Went to big event with 10 000 ppl with a friend and we got ice cream had a blast


:drunk Nice!

---

I ah, hmm. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Zack

I just won £7.50 ($10) playing online roulette!


----------



## Great White

This video made me smile:


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Managed to start up little spouts of small talk with cashiers, cab drivers.. Even just a slight smile or hello to the occasional passer by. I find old people have a more approachable vibe about them. As weird as this may seem, this is actually helping me relax in a situation where I am surrounded by lots of people.. Like terminals, shops, canteens etc. I've also found that if you head out of town, it becomes easier to do this as you genuinely know you'll never run into these people again, so who cares how it turns out? Starting to feel fairly more confident as I walk around on my own. Happy daysss


----------



## matty

FoundAndLost said:


> Mine! All mine tomorrow! I think I'm going to have wet dreams about this truck tonight. Assuming I can even sleep. I even managed to talk to him on the phone and haggle him down from $4000 to $3200.


Nice truck and well done on the haggle. That is huge.

Dont forget to clean yourself up in the morning.


----------



## thirdcoming

Yesterday was my sister engagement Bbq and somehow not only did I had fun, but I stayed the whole time instead of hiding in my room. Unfortunately it was a disaster for my sister and her fiance, so bad that might actually call off the engagement. Also the cleaning that awaits me and my family ...


----------



## Ventura

I got a Yorkie Terror named Charley.


----------



## k8steroonis

I went down to the creek across my house and sunk in the mud. It was actually really fun


----------



## Cam1

This girl who comes into my work is really into me, and I'm not really sure why. It's not like we talk a whole lot when she comes in. She added me on Facebook and told me (how she found me on there or knew my name is a mystery), I've yet to respond... not quite sure what to say. It seems kinda weird telling someone on Facebook like that, but I think I will give it a shot. Maybe she likes that I'm quieter, and maybe she is too? Idk, I don't know much about her. I'll just go with it and see what happens.


----------



## ChrissyQ

AussiePea said:


> :drunk Nice!
> 
> ---
> 
> I ah, hmm. I'll try again tomorrow.


Reece spoke to me! :


----------



## tehuti88

Nice warm day. With working Internet.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Well, I'll start off with the bad. I met that guy today about the truck I wanted to buy and long story short, the car was unsatisfactory and I passed on buying it.

The good thing is I met an interesting fellow while I was waiting, who went by the name of "Santiago" and we hit it off pretty well. Santiago happens to be in the car smuggling business. He wants to give me $1200 for my car and to help him smuggle it into Mexico. I thought to myself "**** it, why not".


----------



## Zatch

Friend stopped fasting today, we went out to eat and lots of fun was had at various stores. Pretty cool day.


----------



## StrangePeaches

made someone laugh at work today


----------



## Bawsome

finished painting a cathedral in this painting im doing.


----------



## Zack

Bawsome said:


> finished painting a cathedral in this painting im doing.


Cool! Which one?


----------



## tehuti88

They're going to up my thyroid med.


----------



## PandaBearx

I was able to compliment someone I don't know while I was out. Usually that's hard for me to do.


----------



## Zatch

Mother-loving pizza and music.


----------



## HappyFriday

I developed a new weight lifting plan.


----------



## inerameia

I don't feel like ****!
Maybe it's the dark chocolate.
But anyway, I feel like I CAN get better.
I'm going to therapy today.
I ate healthy.
I wasn't bored. Hopefully I won't get bored later.


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> They're going to up my thyroid med.


That's *good* news!
Let's hope it friggin' works now.
If not, you go there an' kick some ***, tell them to fork over the _real_ meds.

Something good for me?

I received some splendid help from the most kind and considerate lady on SAS. :b


----------



## Zatch

HappyFriday said:


> I developed a new weight lifting plan.


Somethin' like this. I'm gonna start going outside to run and stuff more often. Did it today on an urge, felt great. First thing I did while I was out there was pull-ups, and I did more of those than I used to usually do at once. The entire experience was nothing short of invigorating. Supposed to be running back to my friend's house in a bit, though. That ought to be fun, even though it is kinda late and I might get a little paranoid with where I have to run to get to his house, at this hour.


----------



## probably offline

I picked a bunch of wild strawberries in the forest and ate all of them n_n


----------



## T Studdly

Went out to get frozen yogurt with my mom.


----------



## tehuti88

Odinn said:


> That's *good* news!
> Let's hope it friggin' works now.
> If not, you go there an' kick some ***, tell them to fork over the _real_ meds.
> 
> Something good for me?
> 
> I received some splendid help from the most kind and considerate lady on SAS. :b


:blush :blush :blush

Something good that happened today (and yesterday), I've gotten back into uploading my pictures to Flickr!  So fast! I did over a hundred of them yesterday alone! :eek It'll go slower once I get to the bigger pictures, but wow, I haven't been able to use Flickr regularly since I was on dialup (oddly enough). I would spend entire afternoons uploading photos... ;_; Back then I could read and do other things while awaiting uploads (well, I'd TRY to read, but always get antsy and distracted)...now they upload so fast I haven't time to distract myself with anything!

*crossfingersdon'tjinxit*

Unfortunately, now that I've gotten back into this, Flickr has announced they're going to be down for maintenance all of tonight. :roll :lol


----------



## zonebox

*My wife is making me tacos*

She is awesome!! I came home, all beat up and hurting from my job.. and as a token of kindness she is making me tacos..


----------



## cosmicslop

I notice it's been about a month and a half since I started jogging again. I'm really motivated to keep going no matter how hard it is. Yay exercise. I should start some strength training on my rest days soon.


----------



## Odinn

Admist everything terrible that happened today my Brother and I decided to bake some peanut butter cookies, they turned out so badly (but tasted good!) that it cheered me up a little.

Batch 1









Batch 2









:lol


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## cafune

I saw and spoke to somebody that I used to know at my usual bus stop this morning. Nostalgia provides the most pleasant pain. I wonder if he spent as much of his day reminiscing as I have ini


----------



## Bawsome

Steve-300 said:


> Cool! Which one?


Ill post it on the forum once its done! 
Its Fin Barre's Cathedral.


----------



## Bawsome

I slept in this morning!


----------



## mike91

Bawsome said:


> I slept in this morning!


this and I got paid today


----------



## Bawsome

mike91 said:


> this and I got paid today


:high5

you gonna go do anything?


----------



## cmed

Cold front passing through this morning. 60F!


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Cold front passing through this morning. 60F!


Yep - it's TOO cold now! 
I can't complain, though -it's now sunny and DRY!


----------



## tehuti88

Odinn said:


> Batch 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Mmm...peanut butter.


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> Mmm...peanut butter.


----------



## alieneyed

I managed to make small talk with a guy at the drive-thru without coming off as a serial killer.


----------



## Auroras

Yes. I woke up :yes


----------



## corbeaublanc

So happy to see these furballs get adopted after being with them for months..I am now awaiting kittens to take care of. oh..my coworker brought me ice cream XD


----------



## OtherBrain

Talked to two strangers


----------



## TryingMara

I was commended for something at work. Also, things have been set in motion for a student to get the help he desperately needs.


----------



## tehuti88

Odinn said:


>


Peanut butter is awesome. :yes I got a jar recently just for the sake of eating some peanut butter, but unfortunately I bought it right before the big heatwave, and...well...it kind of melted and got runny and stuff. uke :lol

Something good that happened today...in preparation for my brother's family arriving got lots of cleaning done in our messy dining room...not all of it as hoped, but still a lot, and it looks much better.

But oh my back. I'm dying. x_x


----------



## vanishingpt

Could definitely feel an improvement in my intuition for design and finishing designs quickly. Also refreshed my memory on a lot of math and physics today for my online course, which was great. It's been a while so it was a good mental exercise!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I had a phone call and however brief it was, it was the _other_ person that was more nervous than me! Made me feel all great. I hope I can do it again tomorrow.


----------



## justanotherbird

Last day of summer school passed my spanish 101 class

and saw the postal service last night c:


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Used a diesel pump on my own for the second time  (Bit lame but a small achievement nonetheless) and cleaned the inside of my car


----------



## kikiwi

The day seemed so beautiful when i walked outside today... blue sky gentle breeze..safety, moment of no anxiety


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's cold and rainy today.


----------



## PandaBearx

Well it was yesterday, but I got my high school diploma :yay


----------



## Zack

I just won £58 ($70) on roulette and slots! _Woo hoo!_


----------



## tehuti88

New book. :boogie _Nail Your Novel: Bring Characters To Life_ by Roz Morris.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got hair cut with my aunt at salon, I did housework for my aunt we painted furniture we're going out to see a movie and we had a friend over for dinner last night


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> Peanut butter is awesome. :yes I got a jar recently just for the sake of eating some peanut butter, but unfortunately I bought it right before the big heatwave, and...well...it kind of melted and got runny and stuff. uke :lol
> 
> Something good that happened today...in preparation for my brother's family arriving got lots of cleaning done in our messy dining room...not all of it as hoped, but still a lot, and it looks much better.
> 
> But oh my back. I'm dying. x_x


:lol
I agree, peanut butter is very good. This is my first time baking them in years!
Ueegh, runny peanut butter uke

And you got a new book too, so :yay


----------



## HappyFriday

I went to see my therapist even though I was 20 minutes late. :/


----------



## Cam1

Life's pretty damn good right about now.


----------



## millenniumman75

I manned up.

Made a phone call to cancel a service for my DSL that I should not have taken. They turned a 12x$15 charge into a flat $49 fee. I'll take the $49 over $180 anyday, just get me off the service that I didn't even need! I can reboot my computer.

Second - I called about mortgage stuff. Come to think of it, this whole week could have potentially driven me down, but I outdid myself time and time again.
Mortgage, House Appraisal, I R S (yes, they are after me!), issues with my mom needing help with stuff, workload increase......all this week. :no
Yes - millenniumman75 gets three boogies for a good week :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ended up not having to work the cash registar tonight. Girl at work gave me a hug and told me I was sweet. Got off work an hour early and took the long way home at night with my windows down and calming music playing. Then once I got home my psycho family was already asleep, so I didn't even have to deal with them at all today.


----------



## tehuti88

I uploaded almost 100mb of photos to Flickr last night in about two hours. And seriously, most of that time was spent labeling and describing the things. :eek

It used to take me weeks to do that on dialup...and couldn't even do it at all on AT&T wireless.


----------



## StNaive

I got my first ever paycheck, which feels awesome. Because it's money, and also because it's proof I can do these things, and well.


----------



## Cam1

For the first time in my life, there will be a second date - and I actually like the girl a lot. I did really well the first time and am actually looking forward to seeing her again, though I'm all ready nervous. Last time we just hung out at her place for a few hours, this time we're going somewhere in public, yikes.


----------



## Bawsome

I let my-self trust my closest friend

Also went swimming in the ocean! it was so amazing and clear and amazing that i wont even try to describe how lovely it was, it was flipping beautiful. did not see one spot of seaweed.


----------



## Cam1

My last day of work then I'm going up to northern Maine for a week on the lake :yay


----------



## blueingreen

Dinner with old friends


----------



## rdrr

Spent good quality time with family.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to waterfront market/boat races and shopping with my aunt


----------



## fire mage64

I bought a great song from iTunes that I didn't think the store even had


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Feeling a bit better today after this gorgeous girl from work that I have a crush on told me I was cute. Even though I felt like this :um


----------



## pansie707

I planned a sleepover with a friend I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## losteternal

FoundAndLost said:


> Feeling a bit better today after this gorgeous girl from work that I have a crush on told me I was cute. Even though I felt like this :um


Thats brilliant. I hope you get together.

My big news is my giant white knee tarantula is going to become a daddy. Im so excited


----------



## App

I woke this morning with my wife by my side!


----------



## nml

Cam1 said:


> For the first time in my life, there will be a second date - and I actually like the girl a lot. I did really well the first time and am actually looking forward to seeing her again, though I'm all ready nervous. Last time we just hung out at her place for a few hours, this time we're going somewhere in public, yikes.


best of luck man, if she wants a second date you must've done well on the first 

Got an interview with a charity thingy tomorrow. It'll be good to be more busy again, and with any luck I'll get a reference out of it.


----------



## TryingMara

My baby's home! Took him home from the vet's a little while ago. So happy to have him home!


----------



## Valtron

Picked up my doggies from the kennel and asked them if there were any job offerings. They took my info, so hopefully something will come of it.


----------



## tehuti88

TryingMara said:


> My baby's home! Took him home from the vet's a little while ago. So happy to have him home!


Glad he's okay! 

Me...went to my aunt and uncle's, had hotdogs and venison sausage and sharp cheese, went to Ocqueoc Falls and took lots of pictures, then Dairy Queen for something called a Caramel CheeseQuake.

Also, new book. :boogie _Urban Cthulhu: Nightmare Cities_ ed. by Henrik Sandbeck Harksen. I was expecting my other books but they didn't arrive. :bah Probably tomorrow.


----------



## laura024

Interview offer.


----------



## cosmic dust

laura024 said:


> Interview offer.


Congrats. Hope you get the job.

Me. Sorted out some financial crap and finally got my head around a few things to do with work.


----------



## ChrissyQ

i went out in public took the bus did errands walked almost 2 hrs


----------



## leonardess

someone told me I make them laugh. 

the things i said actually were born of frustration, but oh well. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## sAmeuxo

I taught my baby sister, who is 4, how to spell  <3


----------



## laura024

cosmic dust said:


> Congrats. Hope you get the job.
> 
> Me. Sorted out some financial crap and finally got my head around a few things to do with work.


Thank you! It's only a part-time job, but it's a start. 

Congrats on getting stuff done. That always feels good.


----------



## cosmic dust

laura024 said:


> Thank you! It's only a part-time job, but it's a start.
> 
> Congrats on getting stuff done. That always feels good.


You're welcome. Good one


----------



## WhatBITW

I passed my final driving test.


----------



## tehuti88

Went to Mackinaw City to see the McGulpin Point Lighthouse, walked a lovely cedar trail, stuck my feet in Lake Michigan and saw the big rock Chi-Sin (literally--"Big Rock" ), then to Darrow's for a hot turkey/gravy/mashed potatoes sandwich, then to the city beach where I stuck my feet in Lake Huron and collected little shells. These tiny baby fish with googly eyes would gather around my bare feet and nibble on them while I stood there. :lol

Found a huge new book at the lighthouse, _Beyond Pontiac's Shadow: Michilimackinac & The Anglo-Indian War Of 1763_ by Keith R. Widder.

Also, other new books! :boogie _Creepypasta Vol. 4_ ed. by Andrew Brinsko, _Worse Than Myself_ by Adam Golaski, and _Horror Gems_ Vol.s 1-5 ed. by Gregory J. Luce.

At the lighthouse, I came downstairs to find an awful smell in the lower level. I thought maybe somebody was farting :um so didn't want to speak up, but I noticed that the two ladies running the place were talking worriedly and asking each other, "Should we call 911?" They informed me the smell was natural gas and made a point of saying this had never happened there before. I was going to ask if I should go alert the others still upstairs in the lighthouse but I didn't want to cause a panic, so I hovered nearby until they confirmed on the phone that they should get everyone outside. Without being asked I went back upstairs and popped my head in a room where several people, my sister-in-law and mother included, were viewing a short movie and told them about the gas smell and that it was advised everyone go outside. So we all went back downstairs. Moments later a man showed up to inform the women that a nearby place was letting off some gas (a bleed-off or whatever), then a police officer arrived to tell them that they'd done the right thing since this place hadn't informed the fire department or anything before doing this, so it wasn't really an emergency or anything but it was better to be safe than sorry.

So today I helped evacuate a lighthouse, ha. :lol


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got paid $45 for doing housework going to a concert with my aunt uncle and Mark


----------



## matty

Realizations.


----------



## MsKarma

I found this website  lame I know, but it gave me a lot of hope. And I made awesome quinoa earlier.


----------



## Noll

i realized spinach is amazing, well, it tastes pretty bad tbh... but it's healthy and a nice bonus! will include in all my food from now. (yes i cook my own food because mom doesn't want to make vegetarian food for me, she just buys the stuff, but that's okay because i love making food).


----------



## Zack

I just won *£14.00* ($20.00) at online roulette!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A misunderstanding has worked in our favour, bought us a bit more time


----------



## Schmilsson

Finally woke up well rested today.


----------



## laura024

Successfully completed an interview


----------



## HanSolo

walked around outside without a coat on, its was almost dark and out of the streets lights, but still, 1st time in years. But it was in public with people also out walking. When I'm slim I won't mind so much


----------



## CoastalSprite

It only took me 3.5 hours from the start of my clinical appraisal to the moment I clicked send (to my instructor). It was actually less painful that I remember in previous terms, though that could indicate my half-as-edness in doing it this time around.


----------



## asphodel

Mangos were on sale so I can lay off the apples and bananas for awhile.


----------



## Ender

My parents are having my grandmother move in with them because her health is not great. She lived in another state so my parents have been out of town a lot. I have been able to do a lot of chores for them moving furniture, mowing, etc.

The work has been hard at times but I have felt very grateful that I was in a position to do it and it made me feel useful.


----------



## villadb

My Mum went to the cancer hospital today and he check-up went well. She won't have to go back for another 6 months. Also I've been invited to a bike ride tomorrow morning with 2 people, so hopefully I'm going to gain a new hobby to get me out of the flat on my days off.


----------



## tronjheim

I got the book I ordered around 2 weeks ago. I guess that's good.


----------



## cmed

I ate like a pig yesterday and I'm not even bloated or anything today. My metabolism must be beast mode right now. Also, began planning a trip out west for next month! Exciting.


----------



## gilt

Well, in the last 24 hours (still counts!)

Went with a friend to see New Order at the pavillion in Boston last night. What a great show! They played a few songs from almost every album, and finished with a Joy Division encore. Such a great night...warm, a breeze off the water, the tall buildings lit up.


----------



## millenniumman75

villadb said:


> My Mum went to the cancer hospital today and he check-up went well. She won't have to go back for another 6 months. Also I've been invited to a bike ride tomorrow morning with 2 people, so hopefully I'm going to gain a new hobby to get me out of the flat on my days off.


Awesome news! Your mom gets three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie



cmed said:


> I ate like a pig yesterday and I'm not even bloated or anything today. My metabolism must be beast mode right now. Also, began planning a trip out west for next month! Exciting.


You just wait til you get to 29+! 
Actually, you probably gained a bit of weight but not enough to notice. Just don't gorge every day and keep up the exercise! 
This PSA has been brought to you by "Paxil"....."Even with Paxil fat, I'm all that!" :yay



gilt said:


> Well, in the last 24 hours (still counts!)
> 
> Went with a friend to see New Order at the pavillion in Boston last night. What a great show! They played a few songs from almost every album, and finished with a Joy Division encore. Such a great night...warm, a breeze off the water, the tall buildings lit up.


You get three boogies for getting all social and stuff! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## gilt

millenniumman75 said:


> You get three boogies for getting all social and stuff! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Thanks MM, I appreciate your support


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Made up with someone at work


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to a big event spectacular air show with family!


----------



## Greenleaf62

I found this website


----------



## MoonForge

I woke up alright this morning


----------



## kiwikiwi

Wow my cognitive function performance has very much improved being way above way and above the best 25% percent of the world that played previously.My reaction time is well fast. The first score below is an attention game. The second visual spatial, and the third memory, this mean maybe I can do more than I previously thought !


----------



## dal user

I was asked by two hot girls at work today to help them find something, they were meditaranean by the looks of their skin tone, they had sexy accents as well. Felt confident at thd time as well, they both had sexy eyes an all, one of them was being shy as well, only if I could of get their numbers lol.


----------



## Cam1

Did pretty well at camp this week. I felt pretty relaxed and comfortable for the majority of the week. Went hiking with an old friend of the family who I haven't seen since I was 12 or so, he's now in his mid-late 20's. Great dude, very easy to talk to. I did pretty well and was able to hold conversations most of the hike. Also my two aunts had somewhat of an impromptu wedding (gay marriage is now legal in Maine), and afterwards I congratulated them in front of 20-30 people as they went around to each person. This is something I would have been way too intimidated to do in the past. Also when saying good bye to everyone I was able to say things like "good to see you again" and hugged relatives/shook hands and all that fun stuff. I was also good with people talking to me for most of the week. I had my awkward moments of course, and can't really carry some conversations, but that's something to improve for next year.

I also have another date tomorrow, going over to her house after work to watch movies. Anxious, but I'm looking forward to it because the first two went surprisingly well, and she really seems to like me. I think it helps that I really like this girl in many ways. My boss returned from her 2 week vacation to Albania so I have a lot of time this summer to spend with her before she goes to college. It's weird having things to do, I honestly have never so much as had a real friend through high school and my first two years of college, and have never dated prior to this. I think I'm learning that I do have the ability to be more social, and I do have the skills, I just haven't had the confidence necessary to do so. I've really been working on my confidence and making myself a person I can genuinely like, and as a result I'm becoming much more comfortable with being myself.

Didn't plan on ranting like that, but hey, I'm improving more than ever and life is going great.


----------



## tehuti88

Our local bookstore, which went out of business a while back, might be reopening under new management (and a new name :bah ) in September! :eek

I'd been wanting to go there for ages before I even knew it was closed...if it reopens, I want to make a point of actually GOING THERE every so often, giving them my business. Considering how many books I buy online (which is bad for such bookstores) that's the least I can do. As it stands the nearest bookstores I can visit are an hour's drive away. I miss having a bookstore in town! :cry


----------



## tennislover84

tehuti88 said:


> Our local bookstore, which went out of business a while back, might be reopening under new management (and a new name :bah ) in September! :eek
> 
> I'd been wanting to go there for ages before I even knew it was closed...if it reopens, I want to make a point of actually GOING THERE every so often, giving them my business. Considering how many books I buy online (which is bad for such bookstores) that's the least I can do. As it stands the nearest bookstores I can visit are an hour's drive away. I miss having a bookstore in town! :cry


That's great!  I've always loved bookstores. The one nearest to me closed down a few years ago, and I really miss it. I didn't even buy many books, I just liked to look around it. Maybe everyone else did the same and that's why it closed. :blush

Anyway, I hope your local book shop reopens for you then.


----------



## MoonForge

Last night my friend called me on skype after she came back from camp, its not something of today but i wanted to share it anyway because i felt happy that she missed me too


----------



## tehuti88

New book, well, if you can call it that. _McSweeney's Quarterly Concern_ No. 17...it looks like a pile of junk mail. :lol


----------



## holyfires

I got a free upgrade on my anti-virus software. I'm actually _terrified_ of not having AV software on my laptop, since my old PC caught a virus and doesn't even turn on anymore. I just can't afford it happening to this computer too. Simple, but that's been about the highlight of my day.


----------



## Cam1

Turns out I can be socially capable, it's just a matter of being confident in myself enough to say what's on my mind. Hung out with the girl I've been seeing for the third time in a little over a week today and it went exceptionally well. Between her, and the fact that I'm starting at a new school soon I've been in a great mood, and it's really improved my ability and desire to speak to people. I've been doing great at work talking to my bosses, co-worker, and customers. Lots of ups and downs over the past few years with my anxiety, but for the first time the future looks really bright. 

Two posts from SAS have really opened up my eyes and changed my perspective on a confidence and have really helped me improve significantly. I should message those two posters and thank them. It's interesting, people can make a post without thinking much about it and it could significantly impact a persons life in a positive way.


----------



## justanotherbird

My best friend came to vist

Got an R2D2 Ring tone

learned how to Change my cars oil


----------



## AnxietyGirlx

Someone in line convinced his doctor to get his meds refilled. He had a big grin on his face and even turned around to fist-bump me. Haven't seen anyone that happy about being on moar meds!


----------



## popeet

I woke up and had a sandwich and some coffee. 
I talked to my sister. Everyone living I love is o.k. 
Those I love, who have passed on are probably having a great time too.


----------



## Zack

I won £4.40 at online roulette today.


----------



## Zack

I just won £15.25 at online roulette.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got invited over for dinner!


----------



## Ded Negatives

It's all still happening, but I'm going to see The Cure at Lollapalooza tonight, and I'm letting my inner freak out and am just going to get lost in the music and sweat and makeup and tears.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I did some gardening and that was something different. Also ate some chocolate gâteau which was nice :3


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ded Negatives said:


> It's all still happening, but I'm going to see The Cure at Lollapalooza tonight, and I'm letting my inner freak out and am just going to get lost in the music and sweat and makeup and tears.


Awesome! The Cure are an amazing band, I hope to see them live one day myself.


----------



## Bawsome

hung out with friends, wasnt awkward for a second! even though i had little to talk about.


----------



## tennislover84

I saved a toad from possibly getting squashed by cars. 

I was taking a walk with my mum, after it had just been raining, and there were lots of snails out. Luckily I managed to resist the urge to save all the snails in the middle of the road. :lol I once tried to do that with a snail, then realised they were everywhere. I ended up picking up loads and loads of snails, helping them to cross the road, because it seemed unfair to discriminate once I'd made the decision to interfere, lol.

Perhaps I ought to let nature take its course with toads also. My mum was trying to shoo it, but it refused to move in the middle of the road. Then it peed on itself (apparently this is what they do when they're in danger.) I heard a car coming, and despite my OCD cleanliness issues, picked up the toad and delivered it to safety. I washed my hands a lot when we got back, to thoroughly eliminate any traces of toad pee... and er, on the slight chance of there being any toxins that might cause me to die horribly. :blank

So yes, I did a commendable thing, depending on your views about interfering with nature. Saviour of anxious, incontinent toads everywhere (but not snails anymore.) Hurray!


----------



## kiwikiwi

I went to my local park and cleaned litter (bags, bottles, paper) Douchbags come here and don't throw the trash in the right place which surprise is right next to them! There's a big lake here and I hate seeing bags floating around


----------



## tehuti88

tennislover84 said:


> So yes, I did a commendable thing, depending on your views about interfering with nature. Saviour of *anxious, incontinent toads everywhere* (but not snails anymore.) Hurray!


Aw! :mushy and :lol


----------



## MoonForge

I went to a store a short while ago to check if they had any sketchbooks, they didn't but atleast i tried so i think that was good!


----------



## probably offline

First day in class today. I made a presentation of myself in front of the class(and of another student I "interviewed"). I'm terrified of public speaking. I rambled and blushed like an idiot(which was expected). But at least I did it!

Ps. Sadly, I already have an assignment which I'm supposed to present orally to the class on wednesday ;_; Here we go...


----------



## NoHeart

I saw my beautiful face in the mirror.


----------



## Mousey9

I got hit on for the first time ever. Granted she seemed a bit crazy, homeless, somewhere in her mid 30s and was very, very vulgar to the point that I was completely freaked out and had to make excuses to get the hell away from her...It was definitely in the top 5 moment of my life.


----------



## inerameia

I went to the mall to meet up with a friend. Got my shoes polished. Got a smoothie. We picked up a dub sack and smoked a couple bowls. Then I took 1mg of Klonopin so it evened me out really well before going into Guitar Center. I felt somewhat confident in myself and could enjoy exploring music. We jammed for a while and made some songs for a gig on the 16th. I'm so happy about it. I just felt more positive today. More alive. It was a pretty good day.


----------



## Cam1

I hardly felt any anxiety, and was able to speak somewhat clearly and confidently.


----------



## Zack

I just won *£10* at online roulette!


----------



## Anonymous Loner

I woke up.


----------



## Schmilsson

Went to the doctors without being _too_ nervous.


----------



## Lipizzan

1. I am finally starting to see progress in my friend's apartment that I have been cleaning for over two weeks. It was that dirty. but I'm having a great time cleaning it  not only that, but hanging out with a new friend is awesome. 

2. got my meds refilled!!!


----------



## probably offline

Another oral assignment in front of people today. This would have been unthinkable to me a month ago. It was small enough for me to not freak out completely, for some reason(but the usual blushing and rushing was inevitable). I also made an effort to talk to people today. Two guys in particular are nice and they don't seem to take themselves to seriously. We laughed quite a bit. I'm not gonna allow myself to walk away_ every chance I get_, this time. I'm gonna see it as training. I need to stop always pulling away from people, or I wont stop doing it even when there are people I'd really like to talk to. I have to challenge myself to see if I'm more flexible than I think I am. I think I get more to worry about when I'm in "avoid-mode", in school/work settings, because I always have to assume what they are thinking about me. "Do they think I'm rude?" "Do they think I'm shy?" etc. If I just talk to them enough they wont question why I stick to myself all the time. Hmm. We'll see.

/ramble


----------



## loneranger

Well, this was yesterday. A customer told me that people are too judgemental. She's a rich lady and she came dirty to the store just to get something and she said others were looking at her as if she was homeless. I was like exactly and true. I could've told her about my problem, but she had already talked much.


----------



## noyadefleur

When I knew I was going to be moving, I stopped caring about keeping my place clean. I was too depressed, too detached from it anymore. I finally decided to clean the dust that had been collecting for months and I feel so much better. I can't believe this is my last three weeks here, but I feel like I'm getting a fresh start.


----------



## tehuti88

New book. :boogie _Apartment 16_ by Adam Nevill.

ETA, oh, also, last night I found this and also this. OMG...it's like...bookshelf porn. :shock Must clean my room sometime so I can post my own seven humble shelves there.


----------



## Pacotaco

I got to see my dog today. (The one I'm with in my avatar.) Nothing is better than chilling with her and seeing her little tail wag even though she's deaf and blind. Makes the problems disappear for a while.


----------



## renegade disaster

tidied myself up a bit (really needed a shave), got some phonecalls sorted.


----------



## yna

Just got back from writing my last final exam for the summer semester...Thank you God.


----------



## NoHeart

Received my first paycheck ever.


----------



## Sacrieur

probably offline said:


> Another oral assignment in front of people today. This would have been unthinkable to me a month ago. It was small enough for me to not freak out completely, for some reason(but the usual blushing and rushing was inevitable). I also made an effort to talk to people today. Two guys in particular are nice and they don't seem to take themselves to seriously. We laughed quite a bit. I'm not gonna allow myself to walk away_ every chance I get_, this time. I'm gonna see it as training. I need to stop always pulling away from people, or I wont stop doing it even when there are people I'd really like to talk to. I have to challenge myself to see if I'm more flexible than I think I am. I think I get more to worry about when I'm in "avoid-mode", in school/work settings, because I always have to assume what they are thinking about me. "Do they think I'm rude?" "Do they think I'm shy?" etc. If I just talk to them enough they wont question why I stick to myself all the time. Hmm. We'll see.
> 
> /ramble


I smiled.


----------



## asphodel

Cheap mangoes, corn, and blackberries.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Finally starting to come out of my nearly 2 month long depression.


----------



## popeet

I'm workin steadily on my prototype at 8am. Got started early!!

Realized yesterday that I have a good life, a wonderful little family and am steadily working on solving my life problems.

Steady werkin it!


----------



## Schmilsson

Went out for a walk today.


----------



## getsomeair

Well, I was on an interview for a phone job and I made it to the training and trial employment also I think. My memory is always foggy after situations like that. Like what just happened?


----------



## PandaBearx

I finished all my chores which isn't exactly the most exciting thing, but I like a clean house


----------



## popeet

i survived it


----------



## Percy pig

Erm....I signed up to donate monthly to a charity... im parting with money but its for a good cause


----------



## tehuti88

Yesterday, but I got something nice and nostalgic in the mail that brings back childhood memories. :mushy


----------



## Ventura

I made 2 batches of cookies and didn't burn them. (later in the month I'll be posting. ranting about the weight I've gained....)


----------



## Ded Negatives

My Macbook is up and running again, along with most of the programs that were on it when I busted my hard drive. Not many complications getting it all back on here, surprisingly.


----------



## miminka

had my palm read by a stranger. i have a very strong heart line but my fate line is shallow


----------



## CoastalSprite

A very rare day where it felt like I was bumping into people I know all across the city, in a pleasant way. Walking to college... a bus is unloading and someone squeezes my arm. A friend from school  Walking down hallway... see a past instructor who I adore, and have never told how she's helped me grow both as a person and a care provider. Smile and squeeze her arm. 

Head to the optometrist and the receptionist recognizes me on spot, so friendly, tells me about a rebate deal I wouldn't have otherwise known about so I could save money. 

Out of the city proper and into the suburbs. Walking into mall and feel someone gently squeeze the back of my neck... I turn around, it was the friend from earlier. Haha. I was awkward as hell but hey, it was nice having a day out by myself and not coming home feeling lonely and tossed aside by the world.

Oh and came home to texts from my best friend and schoolfriend. I didn't check my phone the entire time I was out, as people usually forget me as soon as I'm out of sight (and when I'm in sight lol). And talked to a friend here on SAS. It really wasn't a lonely day


----------



## popeet

i came to the Positive Thinking forums first thing in the morning so that means i have the chance to make this day one where I positive-think.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got paid $45 for painting and I went out to free movie and popcorn at the library with my aunt


----------



## Schmilsson

Found out I wasn't banned from SAS


----------



## laura024

I passed by the Google street view car  Made my day.


----------



## cmed

I found $10 on the ground in a parking lot. Score.


----------



## Relz

I ate some doughnuts. Yum.

Or are they "donuts?"


----------



## MoonForge

I was able to take a nap to relieve my exhaustion a bit, yay


----------



## popeet

I finished drafting something.


----------



## CouldntThinkofaName

i flirted with a cashier and i was totally not awkward wohooo


----------



## asphodel

Went out for lunch and joked around with the waiter.


----------



## Zatch

Had a surprisingly realistic dream about my friends. I can't even play basketball in my dreams, and I am okay with that. =D


----------



## CatValentine

This morning, a really cute guy chatted me at Bazoocam!


----------



## tehuti88

Veracity said:


> Had a surprisingly realistic dream about my friends. I can't even play basketball in my dreams, and I am okay with that. =D


Nice to see you back! 

Something good that happened today, we went to Mackinaw Crossings and visited their haunted house, it was kind of short like all such things are, but still rather interesting, toward the end you have to squeeze your way through this "tunnel" of inflated walls like you're passing through a birth canal :lol ; I got a three-book set of mythology encyclopedias but haven't them on hand to give the title; then, dinner at Legs Inn. Zurek soup and pierogi. :mushy


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Got a £20 tip from a customer


----------



## probably offline

Rhetoric exercises in class today(the entire lesson). It just never ends!!! *But*... I think I did well. I just let myself blush and be awkward while talking, and tried my best to focus on my arguments. My "team" won, and as a reward we'll get to leave the next lesson 20 minutes earlier than everyone else.










(this is only a big deal to _me_)


----------



## villadb

Last night I went for a meal with my colleagues and had a really, really good time. Slightly tempered by learning that my crush has started seeing a new guy but weirdly I didn't feel that jealous about it and had fun with her, as well as everyone else, anyway. Nice to be social every now and then.


----------



## Desiderium

I made my boss laugh before I left. I told him I'd go swimming Wednesday morning so I might be a bit late, and he was like "uhh okay", until I said, "yeah, I was worried about you because I know how much you miss me when I'm gone". Then he laughed and went in to the umpteenth meeting today.


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

Today, I paid a visit to a local state park and went for a nice, long walk. If there's one woman I know who's always got a tight grip on my heart, it's Mother Nature. Strolling amongst the quiet greenery always puts my mind at ease. 

After my walk, I stopped for a quick bite to eat at the local Turkey Hill, as was entertained by a 'playa' attempting to woo a pretty young woman from the passenger side of his friend's beat up Chrysler, with Eminem's "KIM" blaring on the speakers. She gave him a phone number. I'm not so sure it was hers, though. :haha


----------



## Phalene

The cutest border collie pup I ever saw jumped on me when I was sitting outside a café. The owner talked to us for ten minutes and I got to pet the dog as much as I want, she was so adorable.


----------



## corbeaublanc

Well...went to the dentist-face so numb that it looks like I'm snarling when I smile lol. It gave me an excuse to roll down my car window and make faces at people! I honestly don't mind the needles. I was always the child who had to stare at any needle when I got shots.


----------



## Lish3rs

I started becoming more cheerful and motivated after a not-so-thrilling experience.


----------



## Zatch

Mom got me a job as a math tutor for a guy I don't even know.


----------



## Odinn

Managed to post somewhere other than "what's bothering you right now"


----------



## Relz

Made a phone call with only minimal sweating!


----------



## laura024

I made an appointment to get my fingerprints taken tomorrow.


----------



## Linda09

I Lost 2 Pounds in weight


----------



## Odinn

Relz said:


> Made a phone call with only minimal sweating!


:yay


----------



## glossy95

I have more than 1 things to talk about today. Unlike usually when idk what to talk.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I have a _new_ stove... Finally. Also had my front door mended. Happy ****ing days.


----------



## cmed

What a nice day. I think I'll sit outside on the patio and work today.


----------



## probably offline

* Another presentation in front of the class.

* I returned a shirt, that I had cut the tags off of before noticing that it was too small, and managed to get a new one(this is something I never do). She was nice.

* Got a plastic flower from a junkie


----------



## Miyu

sucesfully finished paypal online order, got my used mangas! and if I wouldn't know they're used, I'd never say, they look LIKE NEW. and I got them for 2/3 or less the original price. I'm happy!!! :clap :clap


----------



## nml

got an email about getting involved with a project at a charity office. must not screw this up.


----------



## Zack

I just lost £36 ($50) on roulette in under 10 minutes. Should teach me a valuable lesson.


----------



## Zack

I lost 9 pounds during my recent hospital stay and kept it off for my three days since being discharged.


----------



## laura024

Today went great! I got my background check done, and it looks like I'll be employed once my substitute teacher license comes in.


----------



## tehuti88

The weather seems to be warming up. Oh please please *please* warm up more!


----------



## PandaBearx

I drove on a main road at 60mph today not something super awesome, but a accomplishment with driving maybe. :yes


----------



## tehuti88

We have only one cat...yet our house is full of sleeping cats. :lol


----------



## laura024

I got offered a second interview for a job helping to run an after school program for kids. Now I might have two jobs.


----------



## CoastalSprite

The second time someone mistaked me for someone else- but someone who I find really pretty, so that's flattering. I don't think I look anything like her though and I'm sure she'd be upset to know someone as ugly as me would be confused for her.

I still get called "miss" at work, which I guess should be a good thing. I don't look fifty-years-old like I feel... yet. I almost feel like I should be addressed as _ma'am_.


----------



## Katherine93

I made Tiramisu and it tasted better than I expected. My mom and grandma said they loved it.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie

_Candle In The Attic Window: An Anthology Of Gothic Horror_ ed. by Silvia Moreno-Garcia & Paula R. Stiles; _Best Little Witch-House In Arkham_ by Mark McLaughlin; _An Emporium Of Automata_ by DP Watt; _Ghosts By Gaslight: Stories Of Steampunk & Supernatural Suspense_ ed. by Jack Dann & Nick Gevers; _Other Worlds Than These_ ed. by John Joseph Adams; and _Jekyll On Trial: Multiple Personality Disorder & Criminal Law_ by Elyn R. Saks with Stephen H. Behnke (how'd this one miss my eye??).

Also, last night I found this:






Ohhhhhh. :mushy


----------



## monotonous

my professor said i'm a good student )


----------



## Zatch

Public disobedience.:boogie Hope you took a picture, because I may never be doing that again.


----------



## CoastalSprite

My first paycheque this calender year... I got a raise! 

Well damn. Almost makes me think I should work more instead of cutting early every chance I can :blank In my defense though I didn't know how much I was getting paid..

Edit: Oh who am I kidding. It wouldn't have made me want to work any more.


----------



## vanishingpt

- Had a good time at the firm today
- Good day at work, nice set of customers
- Fun with coworkers


----------



## ChrissyQ

I'm going to get paid $45 for working today


----------



## Zatch

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my god. It was like a godsend. I was just walking back from checking the mail and I saw it. I didn't know where it came from. I was elated, confused, everything. Holy crap. This Friday has certainly been memorable thus far.

Also, starting my job today, apparently. Have to ascertain what this guy needs help on, exactly.


----------



## Anarchy

I got my class schedule for 11th grade and met some people in this clubs I want to join.


----------



## Zack

I lost £32 ($50) at roulette today. Should teach me a valuable lesson.


----------



## Zatch

Got $30 for about an hour and thirty minutes of my time doing what I love. Even learned something new. Don't know when I'll be going back, but I sure as hell have an alacrity for my next call over there. The guy was pretty chill and cordial, even explained to me some stuff about the military. Riveting.


----------



## corbeaublanc

Someone here told me I write nice 


...*goes back to the F. forums*


----------



## TryingMara

One of the kids, who has been out for awhile, came in to visit. Plus, a coworker told me of a possible job opportunity for some supplemental income. I was happy she even thought of me and thinks I could handle it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

First day off in about 16 days and I get the house to myself and just my brother and sister all day. There is so much stuff I wanted to get done, but it's 107 degrees outside so that's out of the question. I think I'm just gonna chill in the pool with my dog.


----------



## loneranger

I think I made a friend today in person not from SAS. He starting conversing with me. It's a start in right direction.


----------



## probably offline

Finished my article ******!!!


----------



## Zatch

Managed to get this just before the thread got deleted. Username change went through precisely as I posted, apparently.


----------



## TheNord

I watched another episode from S2 of Arrested Development. Not really a major event, but still.


----------



## Delicate

I didn't walk out on my job on my break... not sure if that's good or bad...


----------



## Zack

I just won £9 at online roulette. Should teach me a valuable lesson.


----------



## laura024

I was offered a job today.


----------



## Agika4

I had some laugh w my colleagues. 
I planned to go for a beautiful vacation next uear

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## tehuti88

Finally tore up and tossed out the boxes and crap that have been collecting in my room last night. Big garbage bag full of crap. I want my room clean again! I want to take pictures of my bookshelves and show them off online!


----------



## Zatch

tehuti88 said:


> I want to take pictures of my bookshelves and show them off online!


Ooooooo! Are they dusty? <3 I wan c.

I made some friends on my bus today, I think. A few witty remarks got 'em hooked. I'm usually quiet as hell listening to my music unless my friends are on the bus, and luckily, one of them was.


----------



## tehuti88

Viro said:


> Ooooooo! Are they dusty? <3 I wan c.


They're dusty, but mostly I want to show off how overloaded they are with books. :lol

I want to get them all sorted out and then post pictures of them here.


----------



## cybernaut

-Ran 2.3 miles and burned 200 calories at the gym today. Check my 5'1 *** out.
-Talked my little brother on the phone today.
-Finally getting back into video gaming these days after 2 years of being on+off with them


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to big Fair with my friend and we went in the haunted house and got icecream

Also went to huge airshow and had a blast!!!


----------



## Still Waters

Well.....I'm not on fire -


----------



## Schmilsson

Went out for a walk really early in the morning today and stopped to watch a full moon set, it was really beautiful.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Still Waters said:


> Well.....I'm not on fire -


Hope other things will happen during your day that could be considered positive :blank I've never come across a post from you complaining about your problems so I can only assume :squeeze
-

I realized this morning that my dental insurance actually covers TWICE the amount I thought it did! I was freaking out because the last visit to the dentist pretty much sucked me dry... Basically I just have to keep my expenses around $1500 this time around, and within the correct time frames to coincide with policy. That should be doable, easily... as long as the dentist doesn't tell me I need like three root canals or something.. :blank


----------



## Larkspur

I got the keys to my new apartment today. This will be the first time I've ever lived on my own. It is tiny and vintage and all mine. I am so excited!


----------



## tehuti88

Did a little book sorting last night and dug out a bunch of blank journals I've finally decided I no longer need. Bye-bye, journals, you were taking up space.


----------



## cosmicslop

christmas in august. i got some banh mi, my laptop finally fixed, and a good therapy session.


----------



## inerameia

A really cute girl whistled at me like I'm sexy. Felt good...


----------



## k8steroonis

I went on a hike and it was relaxing and peaceful just being with my family outside


----------



## AceEmoKid

I met with a group of complete strangers whom were hosting an event nearby, at the arboretum in my city. The premise was pony (specifically, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic), so I felt I had a mutual interest on which to lean should my social functioning short circuit. I could only stay the first two hours of the meetup, and only a third of the group had showed up by then (as one seasoned meetup attendee explained to me, the socal bronies are notoriously late to these things). Everyone knew at least one other person in the group, and this was my first meetup knowing no one, so I felt extremely awkward. But as it turns out, they were all pretty awkward. Well, not blatantly awkward. At least in my eyes. But I could tell many other arboretum visitors were staring at our group's general demeanor...Although the vibrant pony plushies, bags, and various other pony paraphernalia could have also attracted their eyes. :stu

I didn't talk much at all, except the odd comment here and there. Maybe three sentences the entire two hours. And I also showed them a work in progress pony fan song I was working on via my ipod speakers, which I think they liked. I definitely don't feel accepted completely into the group, but I do feel tolerated. It was good social practice, and I give my self a pat on the back for my spontaneous bravery.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> I made an important phone call! Except I obviously sounded really staged and jittery.. not too happy about that because I was blatantly nervous..
> 
> but I still did it! Yay. (I could've wrote an email instead but I wanted to get out of my comfort zone for once.)


You're posting again. <3

It's good you're getting out of your comfort zone. Opt for more phone calls when you can in order to practice and hone in on your speaking/conversational skills. After a while you'll find your niche, and you won't sound nearly as nervous.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Started sparring again at kickboxing for the first time in like over a year! :lol


----------



## jvo

A man who works at the coffee place down the hall from me visited on three separate occasions to give my coworkers and me free samples <3


----------



## cmed

Woke up at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep, so naturally I go on the internet and spend $275 on a jacket.


----------



## bellejar

I talked to people in real life today, and I also made my brother go crazy with a conundrum.


----------



## kiirby

Last night at work four different people asked me if I'd been working out. I'm sure it's only because of how skinny I used to be, but yay anyway.


----------



## AussiePea

3rd in Practice for this weekends race. We could be on for another win this weekend and I still don't think it has really sunk in what a big deal this actually is for me.


----------



## tehuti88

More bookshelf organizing. Looking nice.

Though the bookends I got for a set of books are rather sucky. :/

And I wish that on my other two shelves I didn't have to stack books in front of books (in front of books), it'd be nice to see them all in the open. :cry Ah well.


----------



## aquilla

Watched Forrest Gump again . In my opinion, it's one of the best films ever made.


----------



## max87

Well... today i was invited to go to a classmate's house on Sunday. That's good, no doubt about it. 
I don't know if i will go, not because my AvPD, but because i am having my wisdom teeth removed tomorrow. I hope that the dentist tells me that i'll be ok by Sunday.


----------



## ellz

Saw my family..


----------



## Zatch

Partitioned muh laptop and got all that I needed from my desktop. :boogie


----------



## CoastalSprite

I apologized to the receptionist at the medical clinic for being rude earlier on in the week. She said she didn't remember, but I'm glad I did it. 

Doc was also pretty nice today compared to how he usually is. Wonder what's going on in his day/life that put him in such a good mood.


----------



## MrQuiet76

today was one the birthday of one of my best friends from college. he was this super cool, really nice and popular dude who seemed like he was friends with everybody (basically the opposite of somebody with SA) and he still went out of his way to be my friend even though i was a loser who had no life and hardly any friends....being friends with him helped me overcome a lot of my SA actually... he was the man! anyway, since today was his birthday, i wanted to call him to wish him a happy birthday but i kept putting it off all day. i hadn't talked to him in a long time and talking on the phone is one of my biggest SA bugaboos. i was almost resigned to not even doing it, but finally about an hour ago i worked up the balls to call and he said he was so happy to hear from me. that was the best i felt about doing something in a long time. i feel silly for worrying about it so much but i'm glad i had the courage to do it


----------



## laura024

I signed my work contract, and a stranger helped me jump my car. Really nice guy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Today was just an all around good day. I didn't seem to have any anxiety today. I felt confident and was able to be myself and joke around with people. I ended up going out to a hookah bar after work with a couple of my coworkers.


----------



## Bunneh

I woke up in a good mood today and im feeling positive


----------



## Zatch

Just in a great mood. Kinda bored, but that's fixable.


----------



## laura024

I get to be home alone!


----------



## cmed

Met some fellow SAer's today and had a nice afternoon. Very friendly people, looking forward to more meetups.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Moved into the dorms yesterday, so today was my second day. Despite getting lost, being late to events, screwing up a few social cues here and there, and having all the RA's and Orientation Leaders hassle to make sure I'm ok due to my mum's behind-the-back "heads-up" about my poor social skills and easy confusion (especially with directions), things have been pretty ok. My mum and sister came to drop off my new alarm clock today and mooch off some snacks at the family festival for a couple hours, and left about 30 minutes ago. I won't see them for 3 weeks, which isn't that bad. But after that will be the long stretch towards Christmas break (or thanksgiving, depending on if my mum will want to drive all the way out here to bring me back for one meal that i barely know the significance of). I know I'll get homesick eventually, as much as I do cherish my frequent alone time. So I've made up my mind. 

I've resolved to work my hardest at being social, so that'll I'll have at least a couple close contacts on campus to spend my "non alone time" with, and I'm going to try to sign up for as many events that interest me (and are practical) as I can. I've already initiated conversation with my roommate a couple times, and she seems to kind of like me. She's definitely very social (despite telling me she's not; I've witnessed the contrary), but that just makes it a little simpler for me to interact without having to say as much (she'll carry on the conversation where I leave off or can't think how to continue it). I also plan on joining the campus's community service organization, and to sign up to perform on open mic night at a campus café this Monday. I won't back down. I know this is for the good, whether I like being social and ambitious or not. I'll need it to survive.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I had some tasty chocolate and slept well


----------



## Salamander

I told a chick the god honest truth that i felt....and it felt good, it was either sink or swim. It was either we were done or i was gonna get laid but based how the truth felt it feels like a win win situation


----------



## AceEmoKid

A pair of roommates down my hall came knocking on my door. They had met my roommate earlier on and wanted to invite us two to dinner to be friendly. I know this sounds terrible, but I was relieved that my roommate was gone for the night (she lives close by campus), which gave me the social advantage for once. 

It turns out, even though I don't completely click with those two (who I later realized went to the same school and are best friends), they shared a lot of the same opinions as me. For instance, I was relieved to find I wasn't the only one who couldn't get over the facades of bubbliness the other girls in the dormitory acted out. I think these two will be grow to be very good contacts in times of loneliness and boredom. They're AP students, both coincidentally business majors who were originally interested in applying to animation majors originally (but didn't have portfolios ready). They also really like anime, some videogames I adore, and one has an obsessive mum like mine. Oh and they're both viet like me  From what I see, they think I'm funny but very reserved in larger social settings (we went to an all freshman party the school hosted; not only was I so anxious that I left early without telling them - oops - but the music was atrocious, loud, and the event was overall boring to all but the hooligans trying to shine brightest at the first social event of the year). 

I also met another girl who seemed nice while I was at the party. I met quite a few other faces, all of whom were introduced to me by the two roommate friends, which was an awesome change of pattern since I'm usually always treated as invisible and unreachable, socially (even though I do like being invisible most other times). Unfortunately, most of the faces and names are now foggy in my memory. Luckily everyone (at least in these preliminary days) is really friendly, open, approachable...and not entirely affected. 

Anyway, college life so far (remember, actual classes have yet to start...dun dun duuuuun) is pretty ok. Even with the nagging RA's and Orientation leaders...it's a bit nice to have people be concerned for my well being, so long as it's not excessive and/or intrusive. Now....Gonna Netflix it up until 2 am again.


----------



## Katherine93

I went out with my friends last night and it was awesome. We went for a drink and had a really great time.


----------



## WhatBITW

It's still August (winter) and it was like early summer weather today. Gotta love dat climate change.

That's all I can think of really.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Was too drunk/tired to log in last night, but yesterday:

-I met up with my friends,
-Had some drinks and watched a bunch of movies,
-Had a massive pizza,
-Played 2 games of bowling, won the first game and came 2nd on the second game,
-Got a free T-shirt for buying 2 bottles of Dead Crow :b


----------



## AussiePea

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Was too drunk/tired to log in last night, but yesterday:
> 
> -I met up with my friends,
> -Had some drinks and watched a bunch of movies,
> -Had a massive pizza,
> -Played 2 games of bowling, won the first game and came 2nd on the second game,
> -Got a free T-shirt for buying 2 bottles of Dead Crow :b


Sounds like a top evening to me *thumbs up*


----------



## probably offline

Finished my assignment. BAM. Now to feed my starving belly.


----------



## laura024

Today I asked, "Will you go out with me?"

Okay, maybe it was just to the backyard.

And maybe it was my dog.

But he said yes.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

54 Minute non-stop jog round the forest with my friend.. I am F**KED! :b


----------



## TryingMara

This was for yesterday: really enjoyed myself. I felt better about myself, cared less what others thought, pushed myself and had a lot of fun with friends.


----------



## CristianNC

AceEmoKid said:


> Moved into the dorms yesterday, so today was my second day. Despite getting lost, being late to events, screwing up a few social cues here and there, and having all the RA's and Orientation Leaders hassle to make sure I'm ok due to my mum's behind-the-back "heads-up" about my poor social skills and easy confusion (especially with directions), things have been pretty ok. My mum and sister came to drop off my new alarm clock today and mooch off some snacks at the family festival for a couple hours, and left about 30 minutes ago. I won't see them for 3 weeks, which isn't that bad. But after that will be the long stretch towards Christmas break (or thanksgiving, depending on if my mum will want to drive all the way out here to bring me back for one meal that i barely know the significance of). I know I'll get homesick eventually, as much as I do cherish my frequent alone time. So I've made up my mind.
> 
> I've resolved to work my hardest at being social, so that'll I'll have at least a couple close contacts on campus to spend my "non alone time" with, and I'm going to try to sign up for as many events that interest me (and are practical) as I can. I've already initiated conversation with my roommate a couple times, and she seems to kind of like me. She's definitely very social (despite telling me she's not; I've witnessed the contrary), but that just makes it a little simpler for me to interact without having to say as much (she'll carry on the conversation where I leave off or can't think how to continue it). I also plan on joining the campus's community service organization, *and to sign up to perform on open mic night at a campus café this Monday*. I won't back down. I know this is for the good, whether I like being social and ambitious or not. I'll need it to survive.












That's what I call determination!

I start university in October and had my plans of being more outgoing too, but yours make me look like a chicken lol.


----------



## AxeDroid

I woke up today with no thoughts to bug me today, I'm so glad that I don't have to confront them today.


----------



## corbeaublanc

College-thought it was going to be a drag; but it's turning out to be okay. It's only been two days; but made two great friends; we just all click together! My roommate and I are pretty cool. I went to breakfast, lunch and dinner with these friends and the best part-I didn't even need to ask! They invited me, which really stood out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Someone thanked me for some English corrections I gave them, and I also finally worked out (and it was super easy lol, I'm sure the option hadn't been there before..) How to change Google Chrome to have a British English spell checker (admittedly I'd not been trying hard before.) No more browser telling me to spell things er instead of re, telling me double l's in words like travelled are wrong or that words should have a u in, etc


----------



## Cam1

I killed it with customers at work today. Was very social today (by my standards), felt confident, spoke clearly and louder than usual, felt like a different person. Also got more in tips tonight - wonder if there was a connection there


----------



## Noca

got my router to communicate with my new modem


----------



## leonardess

a young, really hip chick complimented me on my ring today. I didn't tell her I made it, there was no time. but I always love getting compliments on the things I make. It's made me more determined to start selling in time for xmas. 

I have to throw this in too, even though it happened last friday. I was away from my desk, doing filing. the most perfect man in the world made a point of finding me to tell me something. I had my ipod on and earbuds in. I saw his mouth moving, like a trout..... I took the earbuds out and said "pardon me?" thinking he was imparting some factoid or knowledge that he had been told to tell me, for some reason. 

he repeated himself: "she says there's a chocolate donut with your name on it"

I said, "oh, I think it has YOUR name on it." he laughed and began to walk away...I said to his back "you can take care of that can't youuu....?"

I then went over to her desk and said "you are evil and must be destroyed" (I thought she was trying to stir up trouble). she looked at me, alarmed, and asked "why???" I told her what he'd said. she said, "no! that's not what i said! I said *he* needed to eat the donut so that you and I wouldn't!"

so you could say it's getting pretty serious.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Cam1 said:


> I killed it with customers at work today. Was very social today (by my standards), felt confident, spoke clearly and louder than usual, felt like a different person. Also got more in tips tonight - wonder if there was a connection there


Good work!!  I always feel better after a shift where I was able to interact and make connections with customers, even if it's just a smile. I remember one left a personal review for my manager (at a job I've long quit) saying how helpful I was, and that pretty much made my entire month :b


----------



## Cam1

CoastalSprite said:


> Good work!!  I always feel better after a shift where I was able to interact and make connections with customers, even if it's just a smile. I remember one left a personal review for my manager (at a job I've long quit) saying how helpful I was, and that pretty much made my entire month :b


Thanks. Ooh that must have been awesome! Yeah, I have these days every now and then and they do leave me feeling great afterwards


----------



## jadedpearl

Rozy said:


> A great topic...
> I helped a girl with instructions to my ex-grammar school. And then I though, well, the world obviously doesn't want me to be in a bad mood
> And hey, I helped my mother planting flowers..
> What else, what else.. It's only 2 o'clock. Who knows what will happen ;-)


Reading this made me smile, thanks.


----------



## jadedpearl

I scored 100% on the three quizzes I took today.


----------



## magicmandarin

drink a juice. and feel so happy!


----------



## cafune

I finally had my hair chopped off (talked myself out of this particular look for over a year). It's shorter than shoulder-length now (lob) and surprisingly, I love it (looks cute! ioi).


----------



## tehuti88

Amazing lightning show last night. :eek It was almost constant, _flash-flash-flash_, yet with little thunder. Kind of like a scene in a story of mine that somebody once criticized as being unrealistic. :b It almost makes me want to read _The Island Of The Anishnaabeg_ again to read about the Thunderbirds fighting against the Underwater Lynxes, but I told myself I'd try to read a book about DID after I finish my current book, and my mind constantly changes. :stu

ETA, forgot!--also a new book. :boogie _Remembering Trauma: A Psychotherapist's Guide To Memory & Illusion, 2nd Ed._ by Phil Mollon.


----------



## Zatch

i goofed


----------



## Pacotaco

I got a job! 

A new job. 

Soooooooo happy.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Spent the day with my dad


----------



## EdwinP

i went out to buy groceries with my friend


----------



## leonardess

we spoke again today. this is good, because slowly, the mystique is wearing off and he's more and more just a normal human being. it's such a relief for the craziness to be over.


----------



## paris744

Pacotaco said:


> I got a job!
> 
> A new job.
> 
> Soooooooo happy.


Awesome Congratulations


----------



## leonardess

Pacotaco said:


> I got a job!
> 
> A new job.
> 
> Soooooooo happy.


why, yes, that is a very big deal! congrats!


----------



## Valtron

Got my chem class, UGH FINALLY.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I went to school and didn't anxiously freak out

I actually initiated conversation with a few people next to me, even could look them in the eye sometimes.


----------



## Deviant Din

Pumpkin mochas are out.


----------



## cmed

I started taking pre-workout supplements again and had the energy of a crackhead at the gym today. That was fun. I missed that rush.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm on YouTube! 











Nothing monumental, just a slow pan of a site I visited in Tennessee last summer, and a brief intro to the cats in our house. I feel too lame to start my own thread about such a thing. :blush


----------



## hazelblue

I made some delicious spicy and sour Chinese noodles


----------



## Odinn

I was confident my appointment was on Wednesday, but just to be sure I called to confirm
I was really nervous and slightly messed up at the beginning, but hey, I did it.



tehuti88 said:


> I'm on YouTube!
> Nothing monumental, just a slow pan of a site I visited in Tennessee last summer, and a brief intro to the cats in our house. I feel too lame to start my own thread about such a thing. :blush


Cool!
You shouldn't feel lame, I think it's nice that you are extending your footprint in the digital realm.


----------



## tehuti88

Odinn said:


> Cool!
> You shouldn't feel lame, I think it's nice that you are extending your footprint in the digital realm.


Thanks.  Sometime in the future I'll have to think of something cool to record. It'll probably involve trees. Or Mackinac Island. Probably trees on Mackinac Island. :lol



Odinn said:


> I was confident my appointment was on Wednesday, but just to be sure I called to confirm
> I was really nervous and slightly messed up at the beginning, but hey, I did it.


As someone who is *fully* aware of how agonizing it is to use the phone, I offer you a :high5 and a :clap ...and I'll top that off with a :yay


----------



## Zatch

Watching Gaspard and Lisa. wait what


----------



## Odinn

tehuti88 said:


> Thanks.  Sometime in the future I'll have to think of something cool to record. It'll probably involve trees. Or Mackinac Island. Probably trees on Mackinac Island. :lol


 
That would be *really* cool. Anything Mackinac island would be exciting.



> As someone who is *fully* aware of how agonizing it is to use the phone, I offer you a :high5 and a :clap ...and I'll top that off with a :yay


XD
Thank you very much, tehuti. 
:squeeze


----------



## ChuckyFinster

School was not nearly as terrible as I thought it would be.


----------



## Delicate

A friend came to visit, was just gonna see her for an hour or so but the next person she was gonna see flaked so we had the whole night. Went to a bar/club... was pretty dead though, my anxiety was reeling... the girls at the next table asked us to join them, my anxiety hit the roof, but they were cool, got on ok with them and exchanged numbers with one, my friend did with another. She's here for a few more days and is staying with me since her friend flaked, so hopefully gonna have another night out...

Also kind of met a guy... not sure what to make of it... I don't meet guys, ever. Don't get out to bars and clubs that much. He seemed nice enough, I took his number and called him so he had mine, then he was like about to lean in and said "I was going to kiss you"... I just went "it's a bit soon"... awks... not used to getting attention so I really don't know how to deal... Nice compliment though... We'll see


----------



## vanishingpt

I caught up on some sleep, had a good two hour work out, and doing a bit of fast tracking by reading one of my course's textbook before school starts.

It's gonna be busy next semester so I figured I'd get some of the studying out of the way and build a stronger foundation before heading in. Maybe I'll be able to skip out on some of the lectures to get some studio time in LOL /going to be burried in books. YAY >.<


----------



## laura024

I finally mustered up the courage to ask two former professors if they will write a letter of recommendation for me. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## leonardess

I finally spoke up for myself in a meeting. I mean dammit, I have been going to these stakeholder things, interacting with the businesspeople, guiding the meetings, I know all the issues AND understand them, hell, I'm writing up the damn stuff. I'll be damned if I just sit there and watch yet another opportunity be given to someone else just to "keep them busy", an opportunity *I* spotted and first proposed!!!!!!! SICK OF IT. Someone finally acknowledged that I have it in me to be much more than just a support person.


----------



## tehuti88

Lee got on the couch behind me and kept making motions like he wanted to climb up my back, and mewing, so I scooped him into my lap and he kept butting heads with me. :lol Then Coz (my cat) entered the room and Lee jumped down and ran off after him...there were lots of loud angry meows from my cat like there usually are when they tussle...I started to get concerned, so got up and went into the kitchen to find them both lying on the floor with their arms around each other's neck. :um Then Lee stood and kept trying to bite at my cat and my cat just lay there on his side and kept swatting and biting him back. My cat's like twice the size of these feral runts and could've torn Lee's face off if he wanted to, I bet. Awwwwww Coz, I think you liiiiiiiike him. :mushy


----------



## BKLD

Well, I might have some extra money coming in. It won't be much, but it will be enough to take away some of the stress. Plus, I regained my artistic inspiration in the last few days.


----------



## Zatch

4 hours for $60. :boogie

Life is good. Life is math.

Someone should edit my avatar for me so that he's holding a calculator instead of hair clippers.


----------



## corbeaublanc

Made use of the random music in my head...it oddly enough kept me focused enough to study 3 hours straight.


----------



## karenw

Yes saw nice people ( they do exist).


----------



## laura024

It's the start of a 4 day weekend


----------



## tehuti88

All kinds of cat drama in the house. Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing, but at least it was an interesting thing. :um

ETA, awwww, cool, the ad I'm seeing on the page now is for hotels on Mackinac Island, ha ha. :lol


----------



## tehuti88

OMG _Mysteries At The Museum_ just mentioned the Mishupishu!! :eek OMG OMG OMG!


----------



## Glass Child

Going to have a great time tomorrow and over the weekend :'D Worth the wait


----------



## Zatch

laura024 said:


> It's the start of a 4 day weekend


Yup.

Also, bakery. Oh god... bakery.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Today wasn't a great day but silver linings..

1. Got my electronic paystub today. AWESOME PAYDAY UPCOMING! Not only were my hours calculated correctly despite not having my employee ID to swipe in for two days, I think they actually paid me a bit more than they were supposed to.. :blank

2. My cousin Brian texted me today to ask some questions about school (he goes to my college), and ended with _tell your dad and brother happy birthday for me, will ya? _Aww! It was so considerate of him to remember that it was their birthdays this week... I told him that we should watch a movie together sometime, my treat, and he said no (he wouldn't make me pay). He's already watched the movies I want to watch, so I'll have to find something else for us to go on a cousin date on 

3. My sweetie pie brother. He paid for half of my first course of immunotherapy and I have yet to pay him back- I told him today that I didn't forget I still owe him, and he told me to forget about it. Asked him what he wanted for his birthday- "Nothing, don't worry about it." He's going to buy dad's cake this year and I said I'll pay half of it. "Don't worry about." I have a good sibling! (Will still make him take the money though and little does he know, I've already bought his gifts two weeks ago..).


----------



## foe

Everybody at the lab were so great to me.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

- I came home from school.

- At home I don't have to deal with the being surrounded by hundreds of mindless, judgmental idiots.

- At home I can surf the Internet.

- My Internet connection has been perfect all afternoon...So far.

- I had dinner.

- When I came home my dog, as usual, was excited to see me which made me feel loved.

- I had a pretty good conversation with my mom.

- And then I had plenty of alone time.


----------



## Jr189

Found 5 bucks!


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## Memory

I found really cute Steve Madden shoes for cheap!!!


----------



## ulan

I have a good sleep.


----------



## Noll

a guy in my class said hi to me, AS WELL as goodbye at the end of the day. we didn't talk anything in between o.o

i should really start talking to him on monday, maybe he wants to befriend me. i feel like i am coming out of my shell, almost being able to break the social ice. not as anxious anymore.


----------



## karenw

Hairdresser did my hair exactly like the style I requested.


----------



## Crisigv

My doctor said my skin isn't that bad, right now  Also, paycheck was more than I thought.


----------



## BKLD

I started talking to someone about a job. Fingers crossed!


----------



## noyadefleur

This was more like yesterday, but my lack of internet had prevented me from posting.

I've realized that this is a turning point in my life. I'm moving tomorrow, and I have a chance for a fresh start. All along I'd been focusing on what I'd be losing, but now I've realized what I'll gain, and what I always had. I consider myself lucky, I have friends from high school that I'm still very close with, and friends in university who want to stay in contact with me. I have family who love me and are proud of me, and will support me no matter what. I have a job that I'm good at and I work with wonderful, kind-hearted people. I had good grades last year and I have motivation to do well this year. I have someone who I am completely in love with and who loves me back, and although he's far away it doesn't matter. So I think of these things, and when something small gets me down, I realize it can't keep me there anymore.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

i saw my niece this afternoon, she can always instantly cheer me up and make me smile


----------



## Born2bWild

ducks enjoyed me giving them bread - they gathered round me


----------



## tehuti88

I shared something with somebody who enjoyed it. It's always nice when somebody's enthusiastic about something.


----------



## nml

Born2bWild said:


> ducks enjoyed me giving them bread - they gathered round me


aw, feeding the ducks is always good 

My volunteering project is going well. It's a great cause, and it's a big, lively, knowledgable team of people who I should learn a lot from.


----------



## losteternal

I Bought 8 tiny baby tarantulas today am over the moon They are ant size very cute (but Obviously Not everyones cup of tea.). I Just walked through the door thinking of names for them and the letter box rattled behind me, I Have won 200 pound on à lottery i play. Can Not believe My luck! Not life changing Money but better than a. Poke in the eye .


----------



## Anonymous Loner

- It's the weekend


----------



## fire mage64

I'm going to break the rule and post more than one positive thing:

I am alive to live another day
Today is a stress free Saturday
I didn't have to wake up early
I cooked a tasty breakfast
I got an early response to one of my urgent emails yesterday


----------



## karenw

Ordered some roman blinds for the bathroom, hmmm is that good?
Some bloke said you are welcome when I thanked him for letting me go by first, I appreciate being acknowledged, I couldn't tell you what he looked like he said it at the right time though as I wasn't happy, little things do make a difference.


----------



## Charmander

Went out and had a really good conversation with someone.


----------



## tehuti88

The new bookstore isn't open yet, not for another month, so we went to the used books store instead, which is right beside it. (The two stores are connected--the used books area actually used to be part of the Log Mark Bookstore--so we could see and hear workers setting up the interior of the soon-to-be Purple Tree Books). The organization of the books in there leaves much to be desired (one area for "mysteries," another for "suspense," another for, say, specific mystery authors, etc.--why not group it together?) but I bought some books anyway. 

_Encyclopedia Of Native American Religions (Updated Edition)_ by Arlene Hirschfelder & Paulette Molin
_Gothic!: Ten Original Dark Tales_ ed. by Deborah Noyes
_Elemental: The Tsunami Relief Anthology_ ed. by Steven Savile & Alethea Kontis
_The Nature Of Balance_ by Tim Lebbon

We (my mother and I) then went to eat at a restaurant a bit up the block and I had an amazing sausage-egg-&-cheese on toast sandwich. While there I got to thinking about a pair of Michigan history books I'd seen in there but hadn't bought since I hadn't known how much anything cost (no price stickers on anything), then decided I wanted them after all, so walked back to the store myself. I think I confused the clerk when I entered as the bell on the door jingled and I went right to where I'd seen the books, and I saw him pop out from inside the store and look toward the entrance, but I'm so short he didn't see me behind the shelf. ops I fetched the books and came out and waited for his attention; when he looked at me I said, "I'm back" and said there were a couple of books I'd had my eye on and decided to get them. To which he replied: "Keep looking!" :lol

We went to the checkout and he rang me up a second time (when I told him I had a bad book habit he said, "Don't lose it!" ), and he asked where I was from (I told him here, Cheboygan); the books were too big for a bag but I told him that was all right as I was just around the corner. On my way out he exclaimed, "Come back!" :lol

Anyway the two additional books were _Pictorial History Of Michigan: The Early Years_ and _Pictorial History Of Michigan: The Later Years_ by George S. May.

Then I found a copy of Stephen King's _The Shining_ at Wal-Mart, and I like stories about buildings/locations that drive people crazy, which I suspect that story is about (not sure--I've never seen the movie versions), so I figured I'd get that too.

And now there are various cats dozing around our house.


----------



## meepie

I got the internship.:yay


----------



## Zatch

Friends from a neighboring state showed up, just in time to finish up a great day.


----------



## Glass Child

Danced with a really nice guy after getting over the awkward feeling of it.


----------



## cmed

Having a day off for the first time since last Saturday. God damn am I burnt out. This is supposed to be the slow time of year too.


----------



## Cam1

meepie said:


> I got the internship.:yay


Congrats! :yay


----------



## FearlessFuture

I got a lot of work done today. Feeling good about that.


----------



## FearlessFuture

cmed said:


> Having a day off for the first time since last Saturday. God damn am I burnt out. This is supposed to be the slow time of year too.


Enjoy the day off, you earned it!


----------



## cmed

FearlessFuture said:


> Enjoy the day off, you earned it!


Thank ya. And welcome aboard.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I think my mum just found out I like girls (who knew anyone could see your Netflix history and all those cheesy lesbian romance covers @[email protected]). BUT - and this is a but I speak with overt incredulity - she did not freak out.

I was actually sleeping (wasn't feeling well) on the bed when she came in the room and started messing with the new TV she bought. She went on the Netflix app and for some reason must've clicked on my profile I'd recently created when I went to school. She began asking, while I was sleeping, "What's this...and why are all the covers of girls kissing girls?" and read through all the titles with a quizzical tone....My body by that time had completely jolted awake, though I willed it frozen from the outside to maintain my slumbering cover. 

Eventually I had to wake up; I suck at lying, even non-verbal lying in which all I have to do to be convincing is pretend I'm asleep. However I was surprised that all she asked was "are any of these rated r?" (I laughed internally at this; I'm already 17 first of all, and secondly, I've been watching rated R movies since I was 10). Then she asked me to help her exit out of netlfix (she's a n00b with technology) and reminded me that "anyone can see my profile, including dad."

WHAT. THE. ****.

I'm glad it got out that way. It's easier to just have the proof speak for me. I haven't announced it formally, but now I don't really think there's a need.

I also went out with my sister this morning, and she informed me that my mum brought it up to her, but altogether didn't make a big deal, which I must stress, is completely out of character for her considering the big blowout she made for 2 years straight after my eldest sister came out. I think at this time the biggest thing she's concerned about is my dad's reaction if he sees this profile.

But man...I've never felt so relieved in my life.


----------



## Zatch

Great day. Went to Taco Bell and finally got the taco I've been wanting: The Double Decker. My god was it bliss. Savored every single bite.


----------



## Zatch

This thread is ****ed up again, and I don't mind it. I'm gonna go for a walk with this thread. Show it some compassion even when it's having a bad day.


----------



## bellejar

I washed my hair with a new shampoo so now I smell like roses, Dad bought home strawberry yoghurt, I was productive in class, and I spoke to people. Good day


----------



## tehuti88

likeaspacemonkey


> ****, I broke it.


Veracity


> This thread is ****ed up again, and I don't mind it. I'm gonna go for a walk with this thread. Show it some compassion even when it's having a bad day.


:lol

I can't quote you guys properly for obvious reasons.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Had a couple of pints at the pub with my friends AND while there, I just so happened to bump into one of my old school friends who I haven't seen in about 3 years! :eyes 
The sheer look of amazement on his face when he recognised me was absolutely priceless! :b


----------



## Perkins

Went to a nice beach. I felt awkward being there with my mom's friends and had nothing to add to the conversations at hand, so I kept to myself by playing in the water. The little boy of one of my mom's friends was playing near me, and I kept an eye on him whenever he went in the water. I ended up getting more wet than I would've liked so I ended up going home wrapped in an old bed sheet. I looked like something of a burrito, I'm sure.


----------



## corbeaublanc

Spent most of the day (10am-5pm) out in the woods (the mosquitoes made me cringe..). Stayed out even though there was a practical storm. The weather cleared up and not having use for my cheerios anymore, I dumped them on the ground and I never knew how much crows liked cheerios :?
I Love corvids though, and I was keeping my camera handy. Basically, I couldn't keep myself enclosed in a dorm anymore. It was boring; so I started a wildlife blog/notebook. -I did something productive.
I was also photographed for someone's photography class apparently.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Charmander

AceEmoKid said:


> I think my mum just found out I like girls (who knew anyone could see your Netflix history and all those cheesy lesbian romance covers @[email protected]). BUT - and this is a but I speak with overt incredulity - she did not freak out.
> 
> I was actually sleeping (wasn't feeling well) on the bed when she came in the room and started messing with the new TV she bought. She went on the Netflix app and for some reason must've clicked on my profile I'd recently created when I went to school. She began asking, while I was sleeping, "What's this...and why are all the covers of girls kissing girls?" and read through all the titles with a quizzical tone....My body by that time had completely jolted awake, though I willed it frozen from the outside to maintain my slumbering cover.
> 
> Eventually I had to wake up; I suck at lying, even non-verbal lying in which all I have to do to be convincing is pretend I'm asleep. However I was surprised that all she asked was "are any of these rated r?" (I laughed internally at this; I'm already 17 first of all, and secondly, I've been watching rated R movies since I was 10). Then she asked me to help her exit out of netlfix (she's a n00b with technology) and reminded me that "anyone can see my profile, including dad."
> 
> WHAT. THE. ****.
> 
> I'm glad it got out that way. It's easier to just have the proof speak for me. I haven't announced it formally, but now I don't really think there's a need.
> 
> I also went out with my sister this morning, and she informed me that my mum brought it up to her, but altogether didn't make a big deal, which I must stress, is completely out of character for her considering the big blowout she made for 2 years straight after my eldest sister came out. I think at this time the biggest thing she's concerned about is my dad's reaction if he sees this profile.
> 
> But man...I've never felt so relieved in my life.


:lol That's quite a funny story. Hopefully if your dad ever found he wouldn't make a huge deal of it.


----------



## DontDoSadness

This is more like 3 days ago but I went to my first concert and had no anxiety at all and met one of my favorite singers!


----------



## DontDoSadness

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Which singer?


Thank you! Passenger (Mike Rosenberg)  .


----------



## Cam1

The frozen custard place in town closed for the fall/winter to day, so I made a last minute stop for one more cone. It was really busy, and they were 10 minutes from closing. I had a conversation with the girl who was running the window:

Me: Hi, how's it going? <---- I've been using this line a lot when greeting people.
Her: Good, what can I get you?
Me: Just a small chocolate please.
Her: Ah thank god.
Me: Busy Day? <------ I can't believe I pulled this out, normally I would just awkwardly laugh because I never know what to say, or my brain shuts down, but this just automatically came out of my mouth - without even thinking about it.
Her: Yeah, it's been crazy, today is our last day of the year so everyone is buying in pints.
Me: Ooh, that's no fun. <------ Again, came out my mouth automatically.

Then she got my custard and I left. This may sound like nothing but I was happy with how it went, I actually had somewhat of a conversation with another person, yay.


----------



## DontDoSadness

Cam1 said:


> The frozen custard place in town closed for the fall/winter to day, so I made a last minute stop for one more cone. It was really busy, and they were 10 minutes from closing. I had a conversation with the girl who was running the window:
> 
> Me: Hi, how's it going? <---- I've been using this line a lot when greeting people.
> Her: Good, what can I get you?
> Me: Just a small chocolate please.
> Her: Ah thank god.
> Me: Busy Day? <------ I can't believe I pulled this out, normally I would just awkwardly laugh because I never know what to say, or my brain shuts down, but this just automatically came out of my mouth - without even thinking about it.
> Her: Yeah, it's been crazy, today is our last day of the year so everyone is buying in pints.
> Me: Ooh, that's no fun. <------ Again, came out my mouth automatically.
> 
> Then she got my custard and I left. This may sound like nothing but I was happy with how it went, I actually had somewhat of a conversation with another person, yay.


This was a really good success! Good job these types of conversations are usually rare for me too


----------



## Cam1

DontDoSadness said:


> This was a really good success! Good job these types of conversations are usually rare for me too


Thanks! Yeah, it's weird how they happen like this sometimes. Always feels good afterwards though. It's good to know we're capable of having conversations like these, now if only they could happen more often


----------



## DontDoSadness

Cam1 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, it's weird how they happen like this sometimes. Always feels good afterwards though. It's good to know we're capable of having conversations like these, now if only they could happen more often


Yes I know exactly what you mean! One day last week I was depressed over losing the ability to speak in an important situation and then the next day I was casually directing a person on campus feeling normal haha.


----------



## Malek

An issue at work has been resolved for now, or so I think. Time will tell.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I raced some little punk kid and his CRX today on the way home from work and I blew him away. He was cracking vtec and barely moving lol. I can't wait until I get my truck turbo charged.


----------



## Hiyah

I hung out with my family and we went to the beach


----------



## Still Waters

Steak and Shake for dinner -finally getting back into reading-a lovely,fun PM arrived and bought a poster my friend will LOVE!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

RelinquishedHell said:


> I raced some little punk kid and his CRX today on the way home from work and I blew him away. He was cracking vtec and barely moving lol. I can't wait until I get my truck turbo charged.


Did it go something like this? :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Did it go something like this? :b


A couple more paychecks and it will be like this.


----------



## tehuti88

Stayed up way too late last night, AGAIN ;_; but at least this time it was because I was actually writing!

ETA--oh--and Morty returned! :yay


----------



## foe

I don't know if this is good or not but I slept all morning and afternoon. A full 8 hour.


----------



## TryingMara

Felt connected to others. I tend to overthink friendships, afraid I'm the only one who feels a connection. It's clear that it's mutual though


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I cooked pork and apple sausages with rice and apples that were pretty good. I'm beginning to think that most fruit will go with most things.  not that I'm massively fussy anyway.

I also tried a green tea flavoured kitkat for the first time today. It was good, although it didn't have a particularly strong flavour. It seemed similar to the white chocolate kit kats, lighter texture than the milk chocolate kitkats.


----------



## laura024

The kids listened to me today. I got them to walk in a straight line quietly and my manager was happy to see it.


----------



## Zatch

Someone made me feel a lot better. c:


----------



## CoastalSprite

I love the restructuring of my favourite radio station!! Basically the shows will be stretched till *2:30 in the morning*! Before, the station basically just piggy-backed on an American sports station (Fox radio) after midnight and it _sucks_, so this is great. Two evening shows as well.. I'll have plenty of (good) background noise when I study this semester.


----------



## DontDoSadness

laura024 said:


> The kids listened to me today. I got them to walk in a straight line quietly and my manager was happy to see it.


I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Cam1

I think I finally figured out what I want to do with my life today.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> green tea flavoured kitkat


What sorcery is this?! :eek


----------



## rickey

i gave a flower to a nice girl on the subway


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> What sorcery is this?! :eek


I think it may only be available in Japan, it's not available here in the UK at least. My mum has a Japanese co-worker and she bought her some bits back from her trip to Japan but my mum didn't want the kitkat so I split it with my brother 

It was a little one like this:










I liked that it was green coloured too


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $45 doing housework


----------



## vanishingpt

Had a nice 2 hour workout  and going to meet up with a good friend tomorrow for tennis. Stoked again! Haven't seen her in a while.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Just got paid my share (£400) for that ****ing outside painting job ^_^

-Recieved multiple compliments from this old guy I was working for today and his friend on my appearance and the standard of work I was doing  

-Got offered another job from the neighbour of the guy who's house I was working at :boogie

-Came home to fan mail and multiple Xbox game invites :b

The Man is in high demand! :kma


----------



## laura024

I got my first paycheck today.


----------



## inerameia

Nothing. I've been home all day, surfing... the web.


----------



## mollywang2013

today i thought i would be late for job, but when i came to company and 3 mins left and i felt so luck. I think this is a good thing today!!!









Mandarin School In shanghai


----------



## Lipizzan

so university isn't as bad as i thought it would be  sure, making friends in my dorm is (very ****ing) difficult, but making friends in classes? shouldn't be TOO hard. haven't made one yet but i think it'll happen. plus everyone keeps saying hi here  it's kinda cool. 
ARE THESE MEDS WORKING?
maybe. yes. i haven't felt the need to harm myself in quite a while. oh how i hope this lasts.


----------



## Perkins

Got my first paycheck. I'm hoping they don't spell my name wrong next time.


----------



## loner2013

i took my son school clothes shopping at the mall and didnt have a panic attack!


----------



## Cam1

Superfood said:


> Wait, frozen custard?! What is frozen custard? Frozen custard sounds unbelievably heavenly.


It's like ice cream only 10x better


----------



## Cam1

Interesting turn of events tonight. My friend had been acting strange the past week or so and I thought she didn't want to see me again, but then out of the blue she told me about her past anxiety problems and how they were beginning to resurface as she started her first semester of college. She's having a really hard time adjusting to college because of it. I had no idea that she was dealing with the same problems as I was. Obviously she doesn't have it to the extent that I do, but she struggles with general and slight social anxiety from what I can tell. Anyways, I told her about my anxiety problems, I didn't go into too much detail, but mentioned sort of how it's been a problem and still is, and that I've learned some ways to cope with it (and shared a few with her). This is the first time I've ever told anyone about this. I haven't ever seen a therapist, or even told my mother about my anxiety. It feels good to have someone to confide in. I mean, sure I have SAS, but it's different when you're talking to a person face to face. I'm just glad she told me about it, it does explain a lot regarding how things have been with her lately. Hoping that now things will get better, and go back to the way they were when we had first met.


----------



## MoonForge

There's a girl in my street that i like and yesterday when i came back home she just got back too and instead of waiting until she was inside i decided to just walk to the door, i was too nervous to say anything, but so was she apparently xD But it was a good thing that i didn't avoid the situation


----------



## Noll

i wrote a great poem today, at this rate i'll become a successful author by the age of 20, i promise you all.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

RelinquishedHell said:


> A couple more paychecks and it will be like this.


Wow man  I think I've only done about 85mph in my van but I've never actually tested it for top speed yet :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I completed the brickwork job which I'd been putting off for several weeks 









(^There was loads more to do than just that btw)

I should be able to get about £150 for that :clap


----------



## rosecolored

I went shopping and I didn't feel much anxiety, and I actually asked someone a question about herself.


----------



## tehuti88

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think it may only be available in Japan, it's not available here in the UK at least. My mum has a Japanese co-worker and she bought her some bits back from her trip to Japan but my mum didn't want the kitkat so I split it with my brother
> 
> It was a little one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that it was green coloured too


That is both bizarre and yet incredibly intriguing. Green tea Kit Kats...wonders never cease. :eek


----------



## Zatch

Finished a class today.


----------



## moloko

Deleted my facebook account. 

Hope I don't regret it in the future.


----------



## Zatch

lemme take u to mars


----------



## karenw

Saw my friends

Had a milky way & skittles Fruits with lots of blkcurrant sweeties in the pack.


----------



## CoastalSprite

That feeling when you wake up an hour later than you were supposed to in the morning and while throwing clothes on, you realize that everything not only fits, they fit well.

I gained five pounds over the summer and can still fit into clothes I couldn't wear in high school! :yay


----------



## tehuti88

OMG, all my book orders arrived today, it was like Christmas. :yay Three in the mail and another one later from UPS, the guy greeted me and everything.

Prepare yourselves...

_The View From The Seventh Layer_ by Kevin Brockmeier

_999: 29 Original Tales Of Horror & Suspense_ ed. by Al Sarrantonio

_Celestial Inventories_ by Steve Rasnic Tem

_Dark Tales Of Lost Civilizations: An Anthology Of Horror & Speculative Fiction Stories Unearthing Our Forgotten Worlds & Societies_ ed. by Eric J. Guignard

_Pathfinding Through Multiple Personality: A Comprehensive Treatment Handbook For Dissociative Identity Disorder_ by Stephen Rich Merriman, Ph.D.

_The Stranger In The Mirror: Dissociation--The Hidden Epidemic_ by Marlene Steinberg, MD & Maxine Schnall

_Coping With Trauma-Related Dissociation: Skills Training For Patients & Therapists_ by Suzette Boon, Kathy Steele, & Onno Van Der Hart

_Trauma Model Therapy: A Treatment Approach For Treating Dissociation & Complex Comorbidity_ by Colin A. Ross, MD & Naomi Halpern, CQSW

_Myths Of Native America_ ed. by Tim McNeese (eBay purchase)

Plus I got a big lot of horror mass-market paperbacks for cheap on eBay, I shan't list them as I'd be here forever. ;_;

And it was rather gloomy yet nice out today.

But anyway, BOOOOOOOOOOOKS! :boogie

ETA--OH!--and last night I found this. Please please please watch. :lol


----------



## Greenleaf62

I finally worked on some homework that I've been procrastinating on. It took forever but at least I got something done.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Went out for a few drinks with one of my best friends 
-Finally got the drink I've been craving since the first time I had one :b










On the right, you can see my friend's hand doing excessive body language as we were in deep, philosophical conversation :lol


----------



## laura024

I got a much needed new car today!


----------



## karenw

I bought a nice handbag & a digital radio.


----------



## ASB20

Alma mater won a big time game against a higher-ranked rival in college football. Made me feel goooooood!


----------



## Lish3rs

tehuti88 said:


> That is both bizarre and yet incredibly intriguing. Green tea Kit Kats...wonders never cease. :eek


I have a few friends that are obsessed with those. My friend visited me when I lived near an Asian market. She bought like 5 bags. Lol.


----------



## nml

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -Went out for a few drinks with one of my best friends
> -Finally got the drink I've been craving since the first time I had one :b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right, you can see my friend's hand doing excessive body language as we were in deep, philosophical conversation :lol


sounds good man  I've never had that. I usually drink pretty traditional ales and lagers but a bourbon beer does sound interesting.

I got some leads on a project I'm working on.


----------



## vannah08510

I made a new friend.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

nml said:


> sounds good man  I've never had that. I usually drink pretty traditional ales and lagers but a bourbon beer does sound interesting.


Yeah man, it's really nice stuff! :yes I hope it becomes available in stores..


----------



## TryingMara

Felt cared about, which is wonderful especially since it's from those I thought were indifferent or worse.


----------



## tehuti88

A lovely warm gloomy day (probably the last :sigh ), and I hung outside with my cat and had a small peanut butter pie Haagen-Dazs ice cream. :blush


----------



## Noll

i just found the best band ever. Violent Femmes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just got my turbo and high compression pistons today. My truck is going to eat Hondas for breakfast.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I ran out of volumizer for my hair so it's gone down to like 50% it's usual size... ;_;

But a friend today told me she liked my hair, saying there was "no damage"!!! That was an unreal compliment to me- almost every hairdresser I had ever gone to had complained about the damage.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 3 hrs!


----------



## Cam1

Went for a run tonight and tried to clear my head. Three classes tomorrow, going to try and participate once in each class. Hope I can bring myself to speak. There's a kid in one of my classes who I sit with and we small talk a bit (same majors), will try harder to speak to him too - seems like a good dude. I always get paranoid that people behind us will hear our conversations, but I'm going to try and to not let it bother me.

Also contacted a therapist, I've completely lost the motivation to get better after two years of pretty much no improvement. I'm hoping it helps, not sure what to expect - need to schedule an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

A friend of mine actually apologized for having left me alone and feeling awkward. She actually stayed true to her word about always caring about me. I apologized too since the conflict was started by me. It's really nice when people truly care about you and do not pass off the feeling as a simple word.


----------



## Malek

My manager told me that I was doing a great job so far. That two customers gave me compliments in the same week. I don't know why I care, it makes no difference because my evaluation this term is already done but it felt nice to have some recognition or validation at work. Especially since I've never been told by a father figure how proud he was of me before, so I immaturely fantasize that. Even though my boss doesn't necessarily fill any such role except for the guy who decides how much I get paid, his rare approval is appreciated. Most mentors or role models kind words lend the motivation or drive for one to take pride in one's ability, no matter how common such skills seem to be.


----------



## millenniumman75

Friday the 13th will be the bittersweet end of an era. I got the call today. 

(...I am fine, everyone in my family is fine....this is actually a triumph that took years to accomplish!)


----------



## Bikini Condom

I found a forum where there are people like me .


----------



## Cam1

I can't believe it, but I think I'm going back to the college I began at. I did meet a lot of nice people there who I would have liked to have gotten to know, but my anxiety was really bad at the time. The school is affordable, and the only one in my state that has the program I'm looking for. Then again, I change my mind all the time, so by next week I could have a totally different plan.


----------



## tehuti88

WOW is it warm today! :eek


----------



## karenw

I had beer battered mushrooms with a garlic & parsley dip along with chicken pate with toast and a red onion jelly, it was delicious.


----------



## loophole

Getting along with coworkers better.. Able to pull some punches with them without actually flipping out. Normally I'm quiet or I flip out and go psycho. After 30 years today felt what would be an average Joe day. Thanks meds. Lol


----------



## probably offline

I had an oral presentation today and I made an effort to look around the room and make eye contact with people. I even made them laugh a few times so... yay ?_?


----------



## Zatch

Made very unexpected progress and got my score up in an online class today. Got baked for lunch. Talked to people after the latter and made lots of laughs. Surprisingly lots. Good day.


----------



## Merptastic

I went swimming and started a new job


----------



## Zatch

Veracity.


----------



## laura024

Today I felt depression trying to creep back in, so I kicked its *** back into its cage.


----------



## Noll

i got back my old beloved friends yesterday. today at P.E. i had orienteering in the rain in the city. it went very well, finished first (and did it right). P.E. teacher loves me now and has high hopes for me, got to go an hour earlier. and also i like my hair again, it's finally grown out.

things just feel hopeful generally, and that girl in my class... i don't know, it feels hopeful.


----------



## PandaBearx

Well this is weird to be happy about, but I was sitting outside on a bench and some lady called to me from her car, so I got up and walked over to her and she asked where "such and such" was, I surprisingly was able to give her the correct directions without freaking out and I made her smile so yay me. :clap


----------



## Fruitcake

My cat is being cuddly.


----------



## NoHeart

I witnessed an accident today ( no that's not the good thing and nobody was hurt too badly ), a scooter crashed into a girl on a bike who was standing still. It looked alot worse than it actually was though.

Everybody rushed to the girl to see if she was alright but I went to the guy instead, he was already standing and I got his scooter up and asked if he was alright or if he needed an ambulance. He was alright, a nasty scratch on his leg, some shredded clothes and some scratches on his scooter but nothing serious.

The girl was pretty much fine.

I talked with him abit and he shook my hand and thanked me, it felt kinda nice afterwards.

It's interesting because I've gone through exactly this scene in my mind so many times before, like what would I do if I witnessed an accident? Would I help out or let my social anxiety and shyness get in the way and just move on pretending nothing happened? And I always feared I'd ***** out but it was a totally simple and natural thing, I can't imagine NOT having tried helping. Though I'm sure it's not a big deal at all for anyone else.

I guess it might've been wrong of me not to ask the girl if she was okay but she WAS at fault in the situation and seeing as she already had so many people around her I wasn't sure...

The guy gave me a bro fist and told me he'll have my back if I ever need something, I think that's what I liked about it, he seemed so grateful about the stupid little thing I done for him. I dunno.

I feel kinda stupid for not asking his name seeing as I was in a hurry to catch my bus but oh well. 

Good thing that nobody got hurt too. Except for the guy's shoes, they're goners :lol


----------



## karenw

I had a well woman's check thingymebob today, within the next 10 yrs I have 1% chance of getting heart attack etc re chlorestorol, kidney/liver failure function etc, just need a further blood test in 3 mths re kidneys to keep check, hope thats not my medications doing,had heart monitored etc previously all ok.


----------



## Gizamalukeix

This was a few days ago because good things don't happen to me often but I went outside. I only went about fifty feet from the door but that's a long way for me.


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> I can't believe it, but I think I'm going back to the college I began at. I did meet a lot of nice people there who I would have liked to have gotten to know, but my anxiety was really bad at the time. The school is affordable, and the only one in my state that has the program I'm looking for. Then again, I change my mind all the time, so by next week I could have a totally different plan.


Wishing you the best of luck cam


----------



## tehuti88

I heard a horrific BAM on my window just as I was getting up this morning so when I went outside to fill the feeder I looked at the ground but saw nothing. On my way back up the porch steps though I saw it, how did I miss it, a little bird lying stunned on its back. Head canted to the side but still breathing.  I picked it up still on its back but it flipped itself over to lie on its belly instead, and it would occasionally turn its head, but for the most part sat there with glazed half-open eyes and its head tilted. Poor little thing. I held it and petted it for a while, then set it atop the stool where I used to put food and set some sunflower seeds by it even though it looked in no shape to be eating, I just didn't know what else to do. I watched it for a while and every so often it'd look around and its eyes would light up but then it'd slump back into a semi-conscious state.

I remember as I held it I could feel how warm it was and its tiny body trembling. Some feathers were missing below its eye and on its throat. Its foot grasped my finger.

Dad told me later on that it seemed to be perking up and moving around and a few minutes later it was gone so I hope it recovered and flew away. Not sure if this is a good thing but I do hope it's okay now. I can't even identify what type of bird it was, I thought a sparrow or an ovenbird, but it matches nothing in my books; kind of olivey-brown on top, white underneath with lots of darker speckles/spots, pinkish legs, gray/pink pointy little beak, and two stripes/streaks atop its crown, slightly darker brown than the rest of it. Nothing in my books quite looks like that. :/

Be okay little bird. :hug


----------



## Zatch

^ Aw... c:

Got to talk to a friend of mine about something, finally. She helped a hell of a lot.


----------



## Cam1

CWe said:


> Wishing you the best of luck cam


Thanks


----------



## Zatch

I think I got good... really fast. Holy ****.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Completed exterior painting job with my brother on an estate agent's office.. 
Second one I've done on the main high street


----------



## FlowerChild13

I drove to the post office by myself with minimal anxiety


----------



## karenw

I have received backdated pay.


----------



## Greenleaf62

This actually happened yesterday but one of my professors said that she can tell I'm making more of an effort in class (as far as participation goes) and that she's really proud of me


----------



## laura024

The kids kept trying to hold my hand and hug me, and one girl braided my hair lol.


----------



## cuppy

I curled my hair.


----------



## januarygirl

I did makeup on a relative I'm not close with and was able to hold a conversation


----------



## Fruitcake

I daydreamed about making and eating a chocolate pudding and felt proud of my imaginary accomplishment.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Feeling hench as **** after today's Calisthenics ^_^


----------



## tehuti88

New book. :boogie _Letters From New France: The Upper Country, 1686-1783_ by Joseph L. Peyser.


----------



## Charmander

Forced myself to go out tonight despite being incredibly anxious and actually managed to hold good conversations for 2 hours.


----------



## Zatch

Just found out about Zomboy's new EP. Also just finished listening to one of the tracks. Solid.


----------



## vanishingpt

Saw some friends and spent some time with my family, it was great  but man these early morning classes have really changed my sleeping schedule. I get really tired early during the night now lol.


----------



## cuppy

I went out for a walk : ) I even wore a little makeup


----------



## Lish3rs

My allergies seem to be clearing up. xD


----------



## probably offline

I finished!


----------



## Valtron

1.) I drove an hour away on the freeway in my dad's car with no anxiety. That's the furthest I've ever driven!
2.) I saw a really fantastic production of Sweeney Todd at a theater. I'm always in a good mood after seeing a show. It's the only true form of escapism for me.


----------



## diamondheart89

I turned in my paper on time even though I started it an hour before it was due. :clap


----------



## laura024

Good guy internet:

Has been unreliable lately, but lets me upload important grad school documents


----------



## AceEmoKid

Today is my birthday, and though I missed much of it by sleeping until 2pm this afternoon (or you could say, enjoyed most of it by sleeping until 2pm this afternoon), I was able to see my family for a couple hours before being dropped back off at the dormitory. I also got some pretty neat gifts, including the extremely show-accurate Twilight Sparkle plushie that currently sits nestled in my lap. c:


----------



## Kalliber

I just talked to one good friend about 12min ago ;3


----------



## CWe

My dad brought me home a burrito and a big *** bottle of Pepsi. I love this healthy diet I'm on


----------



## Dehydrated Water

Finished an huge amount of school work today that's due today and tomorrow; finally!!!!


----------



## MoonForge

I played kingdom hearts *it's a game ;o* and i had fun  Even though my day started quite badly, it's a good thing that i had fun, atleast i think so!


----------



## laura024

My former professor wasn't responding to my e-mails, so I looked up his class schedule and called him when I knew he'd be in his office. He said he'll write the letter of recommendation, and to give him a nudge e-mail next week.


----------



## Cam1

Managed to get a second date, despite the fact that it was a little bit awkward. We're both fairly quiet people and went on what was close to an hours walk around the bay. There were quite a few silences which were somewhat uncomfortable, but we did talk some. It's the first time she's ever been on a date, and she's only the second person I've gone on a date with, so hopefully it will go better next time.


----------



## Cam1

Starting my diet tomorrow, so I pigged out all day today. Spicy chicken pad thai for lunch, bacon and tomato pizza for supper, and Dairy Queen on my way home from class. Was delicious, though a major waste of cash


----------



## Barette

Cam1 said:


> Managed to get a second date, despite the fact that it was a little bit awkward. We're both fairly quiet people and went on what was close to an hours walk around the bay. There were quite a few silences which were somewhat uncomfortable, but we did talk some. It's the first time she's ever been on a date, and she's only the second person I've gone on a date with, so hopefully it will go better next time.


That's so nice!

I got to leave work early and it was nice out! And I went to the gym.


----------



## MoonForge

Cam1 said:


> Managed to get a second date, despite the fact that it was a little bit awkward. We're both fairly quiet people and went on what was close to an hours walk around the bay. There were quite a few silences which were somewhat uncomfortable, but we did talk some. It's the first time she's ever been on a date, and she's only the second person I've gone on a date with, so hopefully it will go better next time.


Wow that sounds like a good experience, i mean it sounds pretty good for a first date with someone and it only being the second person you've dated, not that i have any dating experience at all but yeah it sounds good to me 

Oh and i feel quite well this morning, and i'm glad my singing teacher canceled for today because i had too many appointments already today, now i can manage it a bit better atleast! And i'm going out for my daily walk now.


----------



## Zatch

I did the right thing. But... ugh.


----------



## T Studdly

I've started to reconnect with an old friend, it's good to not feel lonley anymore.


----------



## Kalliber

I ate some cerealXD


----------



## apx24

Just found out that my baby cousin's first word was my name.


----------



## Cam1

Just saw Jack Edwards and Andy Brickley in downtown Portland! Wanted to attempt to talk to them but there were a lot of people around.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Went to the pub with my buddies again and had a good laugh


----------



## cuppy

Was thinking about strawberry shortcake last night, and today my mom comes home with a strawberry shortcake lol. yum! Her friend bought it for her


----------



## Bawsome

Had the best cup of coffee ever


----------



## Senpai

I got a decent amount of homework done!


----------



## Gizamalukeix

I didn't get a headache today.


----------



## cafune

I spoke to this guy I hadn't seen in nearly five years in math. I don't know how he recognized me or remembered my name (flattering). Anyway, all I remember about him is that he's a genius (the type where I can't even begin to feel jealous of his intellect because he orbits a wholly other path). Unfortunately, I find intelligence the single most attractive trait anyone can have (shallow alert! seriously can't help it), so I started to feel really uncomfortable/self-conscious (became a total idiot). It's likely that I won't see much of him, though, as he skips his lectures.


----------



## BackToThePast

I was actually pretty comfortable in one of my classes today, and--wait for it--volunteered to answer a question. For my standards that's a plus.


----------



## Thatguy55

I woke up and didn't feel any suicidal thoughts for the first time this week.


----------



## Greenleaf62

My cough finally seems like it's gotten better. Hopefully by the tomorrow this cold will be completely gone


----------



## Odinn

We got the new apartment!

We're moving November 1st!!!

Finally leaving this crappy neighborhood! :yay


----------



## probably offline

I finished my short story. I like it.


----------



## OverLife

Got my first real job


----------



## laura024

I got an extra bag of food from work and gave it to the kids next door, because I know their mom hardly feeds them.


----------



## NoHeart

For the first time in my life I went ''out'' with friends, I've never felt this happy before in my life.


----------



## min0taur

OverLife said:


> Got my first real job


good job man, no pun intended!

I made $90 bucks today and quit smoking (it's been 2 days)!


----------



## Fruitcake

Everything that happened today was good.


----------



## Cam1

Got my car back this morning. Forgot how trapped I feel when I don't have it :yay

Also was perfectly fine on the phone today, I think it helps that the other person called first. Making a phone call sucks, during the ringing the anxiety always builds up.


----------



## Vuldoc

finally finished giving my bike a tune up yesterday (after weeks and no budget). so today i gave it a test run, it's good to go!


----------



## nescio

Payed 40$ to play in an MtG pre release and got cards worth ~50$.

For bigger news, I actually enjoyed being around with my friends, and was able to talk a lot more than usual.


----------



## Zatch

Mom went out and blew out. So many new clothes.


----------



## Parsnip

Sister brought me dinner so I wouldn't have to cook after work. That was definitely a good thing.


----------



## kwinsea

I discovered this forum and have become comforted knowing I'm not as alone as I've always assumed/felt like I was


----------



## Zatch

kwinsea said:


> I discovered this forum and have become comforted knowing I'm not as alone as I've always assumed/felt like I was












Woot. Welcome to the forums!

I got good practice tonight, even though it was for less time than my previous practices. Might get more. But uh... I think I know what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Equity

I got up


----------



## cuppy

I got dressed up all cute and went for a walk today :b
Also, this pomegranate is the best i've ever eaten 



kwinsea said:


> I discovered this forum and have become comforted knowing I'm not as alone as I've always assumed/felt like I was


hello :squeeze


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Hung out with my buddies for one of their birthdays.. A good weekend


----------



## mooncake

Didn't happen today, really, but I'll pop this here anyway as I was thinking earlier about how miraculous it is. This summer I managed to make a couple of friends (hadn't had any of those for coming up to about a decade now). Got invited over to one of their houses, too, recently. It's really strange not to feel anxiety at the thought of having to be around people (I still feel this way about almost everyone else, but I suppose being able to hang out and actually have fun with these people I've befriended proves it's not completely impossible for me to be sociable). Got a lot of crappy stuff going on, which is making me feel down, but I'll try to focus on the positives. And making some friends is pretty big progress for me!

Tidied my room a little bit today as well, which doesn't sound like much but given how cluttered it is and how lazy I am, it's an achievement.


----------



## corbeaublanc

I...


...someone wolf whistled at me. I'm not sure how to take that honestly.


----------



## aquilla

someone missed me and wants to meet. awwwwwwwwww.


----------



## corbeaublanc

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Good for you! Don't have to take it any specific way.
> 
> Not sure if I hadn't noticed before, or if you added it recently, but cool Eddie quote there! Never see other fans that feel for the poor psycho *******.


Hey-thanks! 
Yeah-I feel bad for the guy. I sympathize with psychopaths though from all games. Well; most anyway.


----------



## TryingMara

This happened the other day but I forgot to post it: A car was driving me crazy the other day. The guy was tailgating, he cut me off and then blew through a school zone doing around 60mph. Next thing I know a car pulls up next to me, I turn and see a cop who looks at me, nods and smiles before taking off after the crazy driver and pulling him over. It was awesome, finally some justice.


----------



## Zatch

Washed the **** out of my hair. It smells intoxicating. In a good way.


----------



## PandaBearx

Had a nice conversation with three people I didn't really know so well and I think they liked me because they said "nice meeting you" at the end and seemed to mean it  it's the little things like that, that make me happy.......well okay maybe one of them was my hairdresser, but I actually managed to speak without freaking out that much. :teeth


----------



## TryingMara

Laughed so much today..that deep laughter where you can't stop and tears start rolling. It was over silly stuff- celebrity baby names, mispronouncing words, funny coincidences, etc. Good bonding times with my mom.


----------



## harrison

TryingMara said:


> Laughed so much today..that deep laughter where you can't stop and tears start rolling. It was over silly stuff- celebrity baby names, mispronouncing words, funny coincidences, etc. Good bonding times with my mom.


That's great to hear - a good laugh makes you feel fantastic. 

I had a great day on Saturday. I went in to the city to pick up a book I wanted from someone I know that does a big Book Market every Saturday - I used sell books there too. They all asked when I'm coming back and we had a good talk about all different stuff. Think i should start doing it again - it's so nice to talk to people that love books like me.


----------



## jimjam

archaic said:


> I got to see a finished copy of the zine these 7th/8th graders have been working on! It's amazing!! I'm so proud of them (and my group).
> 
> And I've found that listening to "Stand Out" by Powerline (from A Goofy Movie!!) does a really great job of keeping me in a good mood.


OMG you're my new best friend. Powerline is the ****.

EDIT: Oh geez. I just realized I quoted a 7 year old post. Lol.

So, a good thing that happened today...

I went to the comic shop with a friend, and bought two comics. Then went to Goodwill and found two more that I was interested in. I made decent small talk with the cashier there, and it didn't feel forced at all. She was actually pretty cute, and I think was kinda giving me flirty eyes. But its hard to tell sometimes, because they're supposed to be nice and all.

Also ran into a friend there and chatted for a bit. Also talked to a stranger earlier in a really awkward situation... but I didn't feel awkward at all. Totally calm. Haha.

Either way, wasn't a bad experience at all.


----------



## creasy

This whole time I thought my computer was dying. Turns out Firefox just sucks.


----------



## Zatch

Got to burn with friends in the nick of time. Fun night, for the most part (due to my sister's misfortune). Gonna get good sleep in a bit and wake up to another blunt.

Esh gewd.


----------



## kwinsea

I went out to dinner (Ambrosias) with my sister and mom. We hadn't gone out to eat in a couple of weeks now, and the last time we had indian cuisine was almost three months ago



cuppycake said:


> hello :squeeze


hi there! 



Veracity said:


> Woot. Welcome to the forums!


thank you! That gif made me smile


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Smiled at a woman today even though she had thin lips and a very weak chin


----------



## MoonForge

Had a good talk with a friend and it made me feel better for a bit


----------



## Cam1

First day of not being in school, feels weird. Going to schedule an appointment with this therapist I've been looking into later today. Finally realized that I can't do this on my own, giving it a shot and hoping it will help. Probably going to do some job hunting too, I enjoyed working at Buffalo Wild Wings last year. They seemed to like me there for some reason, and spoke to me about becoming a trainer (like going to newly opened restaurants and training new staff) - though it just felt so uncomfortable to me. Might be something to re-consider at least. I may go and apply there again, the owner was a really nice person.


----------



## Aalim

I got new iphone!


----------



## Aalim

I got new iphone 5s earlier!


----------



## apx24

Finally got a job interview.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Went to a couple of pubs with my friend..The last time I'll see him for a while since he's going back to uni on Friday.. A good night considering I'm pretty much wankered right now :lol



apx24 said:


> Finally got a job interview.


Awesome man!  Where's that?


----------



## TryingMara

Found what I needed at the store. I actually _enjoyed_ shopping.


----------



## Zatch

Wake and bake led to an eventful morning.


----------



## miminka

"you look like a tumblr picture" - girl in my ballet class


----------



## Zatch

Did two of 'em tonight, intent on doing one in the morning. I'm stupid grateful for my friends.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

Even though I didn't do anything cool or useful like develop the cure for cancer or anything I managed to finally sit down at the piano and write a new song today. I was pretty thrilled since I'd been in the middle of a bit of a creative dry spell lately...I thought I had fallen off the wagon completely


----------



## cuppy

First day of classes. Wasn't nearly as scary as I thought


----------



## Thatguy55

Made doctors appointment to finally get my depression sorted out.


----------



## Noll

SHE SMILED AT ME as we kept making eye contact in class, but of course i just shyed away. that's alright though cause she freaking SMILED AT ME. it's happened before too.


----------



## karenw

A new volunteer my age said it's nice to meet someone normal, thought that was nice of them to say so, we are similar she laughs a lot more than me come to think of it, I said half the time people don't know what I'm laughing at, I laugh at people & with them hence laughter i guess,she said it's probably just because you are laughing lol it confuses them. Some old boy wanted to give us a kiss on the cheek, I washed my face with soap her makeup was shielding her she said, urgh! Nice man no kisses pleasseee! These are banned unless married. I know him he said don't be scared, oh ya fighter!


----------



## kwinsea

Woke up early for the first time in weeks and went out to breakfast with my mom.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Had a good laugh with my brother at work (he is an absolute comedian! :lol)
Then met up with my friend for today's calisthenics, then got stopped by the police.. :b


----------



## minnie52

Am feeling grateful today - WTF?!:um


----------



## Kalliber

i talked to my friend


----------



## gilt

I just started watching the "Ghost Story / Circle of Fear" collection I got last week. Not as scary as I remember, but a lot of fun! They have a campy 70's feel to them.


----------



## Greenleaf62

I finally decided to fill out my profile.


----------



## Parsnip

It was a quiet day at work.
Quiet days are good days.


----------



## Themis

I managed to go out to subway with my sister and order my own food! I felt sick afterwards, but it was a victory all the same.


----------



## 49erJT

Felt my baby girl kick in my wife's womb this morning.


----------



## laura024

I got a $4 per hour raise :0


----------



## kaminagi

I got a job today and drove on the freeway by myself for the first time. I was really scared of both of those things but I somehow did it.


----------



## Grog

Random 
Spoke to some one today for about an hour 
One of the best days I've had for such a long time


----------



## MoonForge

We've been invited to check out an appartment next week  Finally!


----------



## Kalliber

Got some food lol


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Had one of those introduce-yourself rounds in a new unit today talking about our opinions, and whilst most students contended themselves with only a few lines, I surprised myself and managed to speak up and say what I really think. I felt really at ease with the lecturer somehow. Quite a breakthrough.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Finally said "***** you" to my family and moved out for good.


----------



## tehuti88

Got my thyroid med upped again (my levels are normal, but I still notice no improvement, and the doctor said I could get it increased based on how I'm feeling rather than on my levels...so far).

Not sure if this is a good thing since I've been on this med for over a year now without any positive effect, but whatever. ;_;


----------



## Grog

Had something good yesterday and now today
My under desk lizard returned and likes the strawberries I bought to feed them


----------



## Kalliber

Umm i slept good


----------



## probably offline

I made a really tasty vegetarian chili with rice. Nom nom :3


----------



## PandaBearx

Held the door open for a nice guy today ^_^ I don't know I like holding the door open for anyone in generally, but I feel like it's so stereotypical that men have to hold doors open to girls so I like to return the favor. Also today was just a nice day and everyone I had spoken with seemed warm and friendly towards me :yes


----------



## cafune

Received a nice compliment on my outfit today.

Also, discovered that aerie sells the cutest lingerie and PJs.

(both courtesy of my cousin; she's pretty darn wonderful)


----------



## NoHeart

Two guys walked up to me in school today. They didn't say anything at first so I kinda asked them in a cocky way ( as I always do ) ;'' Do you want something?''

One of the guys said ;''I've seen you always sit by yourself, last year too and I've been thinking and I just wanted to ask you if you wanna sit with us''

Most people who approach me in school are just being sarcastic pricks so I told them I don't mind being alone to which they replied it's alright but if I ever need anything I can go to them and they introduced themselves to me and they shook my hand. 

The guy also said he'd add me on Facebook and he did... he was pretty keen on chatting to me with me too.

I'm always far too paranoid of the people who approach me especially in school, these guys seemed genuine though, though I still can't shake the feeling they could just be pulling some big *** prank on me... 

I just dunno really, but it's something new atleast, right when I'd gotten so ****ing depressed over how every day is exactly the same.


----------



## CWe

Played with the kids outside today


----------



## rikkie

I finished my make-up math work before noon, so I had a nice relaxing Friday


----------



## TryingMara

I was greatly relieved by a coworker's reaction to something I said. It's something that should have been addressed awhile go, but I was nevous about how she'd take it. I'm grateful to her.


----------



## nataliej

I ate really good Mexican food, bought a new comfy, cute sweater, and survived work.


----------



## SaneCatLady

I had a really productive day at work after being sick for two days. Then I spent the evening eating Chinese food and watching world war z with my boyfriend.


----------



## Natallie

An old friend, which I haven't talked to in like a year, just texted me asking to hang out to night! Too bad I just moved three hours away&#8230;But still! I got really happy! :clap:boogie:yes


----------



## CWe

Just shaved my mustache! always a good time


----------



## Odinn

Talked with family for a little over an hour... I'm in a better mood now


----------



## Delicate

Unbooked, but paid for, 7 days off work... yayyy!!!


----------



## Delicate

Odinn said:


> Talked with family for a little over an hour... I'm in a better mood now


Sounds good, if intense, I hope things are ok for you!?


----------



## Odinn

Delicate said:


> Sounds good, if intense, I hope things are ok for you!?


Yes, it was good. Actually it was just a conversation about buying a new pet in the future, haha.

Things were good but..they are rapidly declining at the moment. 

Thanks for this though!


----------



## catman1974

I've been putting a lot of effort into an area of self-improvement lately. Today someone told me that they noticed, and that it's making a difference.


----------



## WhoDey85

I reconnected with my father who I hadn't seen or really talked to in over a year and a half.


----------



## Blue Dino

My best friend finally made time to hang out with me today, even though it was only for a short while.


----------



## Kalliber

I slept good lol


----------



## TryingMara

Finally got a good night's sleep, so I woke feeling much better. I've already been able to get a lot of things done and it's still early.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Someone broke into the house last night and opened my bedroom door, the good thing being that nothing was taken and I was fortunate enough to have remained unconscious. The neighbours weren't as lucky.


----------



## huh

I hike 10 miles today and it was beautiful outside.


----------



## Delicate

Odinn said:


> Yes, it was good. Actually it was just a conversation about buying a new pet in the future, haha.
> 
> Things were good but..they are rapidly declining at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for this though!


The pet talk sounds good ... sorry everything else is a problem at the moment  I hope you guys work things out


----------



## corbeaublanc

Woke up rather late-never like me; went to the library because I haven't read a book in months and enjoyed myself. Went to the store; went to starbucks; sat out on a quiet grassy field just to relax and watch the birds fly by-to which I identified them because I'm an avian brainy person. (and my god, the bluejays pretty much broke my eardrums at one point.) At no time did I feel like I _wasted_ time. I wasn't restless which was great!

Would have posted in the 'start your day here'; but the day already ended.


----------



## tehuti88

Just finished a pint of Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Peppermint Crunch.

Oh my God. :shock I could've done without the chocolate balls but...oh my God. Heaven.

And now I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## Radical But Legal

YES! Finally! The girl I want to ask out tomorrow finally logged with her account in the place where we have to hand in homework. You can see when everybody was last online and it was always written "never" next to her name. Everybody until today were logged in at least once, she was the only one that didn't do that. I was getting terrified that she might not come tomorrow, but now... Now I got a surge of confidence out of that. I know it might not seem like much to most people, but that really got me happy.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

likeaspacemonkey said:


> WTF!?
> 
> How come they didn't take anything? I mean you put your effort on the break in and then just leave? This is extremely odd... are you sure they were in?


Pretty sure because the back door was wide open and my bedroom door was ajar as well. My room was the only one they could go in as the rest was locked, so they might have chickened out when they saw me sleeping? That's my hypothesis anyway. They really let themselves go at my neighbours' house though, they rummaged through all their suitcases and took a lot of jewellery and money, so they must have been there for hours.


----------



## gilt

In a field, way back...a young boy throwing a Frisbee to his father. SUV with the hatch open nearby. Just a nice thing to see while driving home from work.


----------



## Pieter1992

Radical But Legal said:


> YES! Finally! The girl I want to ask out tomorrow finally logged with her account in the place where we have to hand in homework. You can see when everybody was last online and it was always written "never" next to her name. Everybody until today were logged in at least once, she was the only one that didn't do that. I was getting terrified that she might not come tomorrow, but now... Now I got a surge of confidence out of that. I know it might not seem like much to most people, but that really got me happy.


good luck tomorrow man!

I wish you all the best.:yes


----------



## anxiousanddepressed

My neighbour came over and comforted me because I am sad. I also made some delicious scallops that turned out great. I am trying to be proud of myself.


----------



## laura024

Both of my professors submitted their letters of rec today.


----------



## Cam1

My uncle offered me a job where I would make a lot of money. It's one of the nicest restaurants in the state, and right in the heart of our largest city. I would be a server's assistant and bus tables to start off, and hopefully become a server at some point. The tips at this restaurant are amazing, my uncle makes a lot of money working there as a server. However I'm doubting my ability to actually perform the tasks involved with this job. Firstly my uncle knows I'm quiet, but he doesn't know I have anxiety problems. I'm really good at hiding it. I really don't want him to see the person I become at work (silent, passive aggressive, awkward, etc.). Also, the restaurant is very busy, crowded, and loud. I have a really hard time communicating with people in a public setting like this because my voice is quiet and hard to understand. Also I get paranoid because people can hear what I'm saying to others. I feel like I would fail miserably if I took this job, but it's also a great opportunity for me to make good money, and maybe improve my anxiety/social ability.

Anyways, I'm probably going to take the job. It's too good of an opportunity to pass up, and I'm desperate. I now owe my school 1200 dollars, and am behind on my student loan payments. Time to stop letting my SA hold me back from important things in life.


----------



## glossy95

I'm not scared to make eye contact while I talked today.


----------



## karenw

Bought 2 tops I like them, quite dressy, will wear casually.


----------



## Ibex

I made a lot of eye-contact today.


----------



## CristianNC

I started college today. I mean, I started yesterday, but that was only the opening festivity. I did make some friends because apparently being a high rated player in League of Legends is quite a respectable thing and a lot of people talked to me about the game and requested some tips. It was nice because I made eye contact, nodded and laughed at their stories.

Anyway, somehow I'm regarded as a social person, because I play in the football (European football, you damn Americans!) team and all of the stereotyping that comes with it, I hope they realize the truth sooner rather than later because prolonged socializing is the most exhausting thing in the world for me. 

I did enjoy seeing the shocked looks on people's faces when I told them that I don't have a Facebook page and I don't want one either. Apparently, there's only me and another girl in my group that don't have one. It's quite saddening that people see Facebook as such a "must-have".


----------



## JitteryJack

Went for an interview today. It went well!


----------



## feels

^Good job, man. 

I've been going to this yoga class every Monday and Wednesday morning. I always leave the class feeling super refreshed and confident. (Soon I'll have that crow pose down!) It's crazy how much of yoga is just about focus and confidence. Like, when I get really focused I can do things I didn't think I had in me. Ugh, it's just fantastic.


----------



## tehuti88

New books. :boogie

_Detritus_ ed. by SS Michaels & Kate Jonez; and _Weaveworld_ and _Imajica_ both by Clive Barker. These are my birthday gift from my mother.

Also, started phentermine today...haven't noticed anything after one dose, and I've tried so many meds that have done nothing for me, but I guess we'll see.

And Morty, after disappearing for about two days, returned late last night and stayed around until noon :eek and then returned later in the afternoon :eek :eek and...is apparently dozing in the window or somewhere, I'm not sure. The side window overlooking the bird/squirrel feeder seems to fascinate him.


----------



## AxeDroid

Woke up and went straight to watching TV without having my usual thoughts.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I officially have people I talk to in one of my classes. I feel so normal. It's so nice. We hung out at starbucks and just talked casually for about an hour.


----------



## Melodic

It's not something good that happened as such, but it is the recurring realisation that wallowing in negativity and self-pity is not worth it and that everything will be okay. I remind myself once again, I am a strong, worthwhile, independent individual. I will always be able to take care of myself, and have myself to fall back on. Meanwhile, we must experience each moment with an open heart and remain grateful for what we do have.


----------



## CWe

Enjoyed my time hanging with the kids this morning before they left for school


----------



## probably offline

I just texted an old friend to see if he wants to hang out some day :s


----------



## mrserjod

I helped mother with 2 kids and bags to bus today, felt good to help!


----------



## corbeaublanc

Got frozen yogurt with a friend/acquaintance. Going horseback riding this week-I am _so_ relieved. That news alone is making this day a big, *big* upturn from the beginning of this week.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Good trainig session at kickboxing tonight, I'm exhausted! 
Also had a conversation with one of my brother's friends who I've never really spoken to before..


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie An unexpected birthday gift from my online friend.  _Arcane_ and _Arcane 2_ ed. by Nathan Shumate (I only just added them to my wishlist Sept. 30!) plus a CD.


----------



## Mousey9

Got payed back a pretty large sum of money i lent from a dude i hardly knew in the first place. I had previously written it off as I was too much of a ***** to ask for it.


----------



## Lostinsilence

I found a set of center caps pretty cheaply that I was looking for my new Volvo wheels.. LOL. What a relief... I thought I was going to have to over-pay on flea-bay for a set.


----------



## januarygirl

Wasn't today but last night I went out by myself and sat at this outside table at a shopping center and read. It was rather nice


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Forced myself to go to the store a few minutes ago, even though I only wanted like one box of Desperados.. :lol


----------



## apx24

I had a cool conversation with one of my flatmates today. I've got on well with all of them so far, they all seem really nice. I think I might finally be getting over my fear of going to the kitchen


----------



## tehuti88

Enjoyed watching a nice knock down-drag out between Coz and Morty. Lots of rough tussling interspersed with moments of sitting there verrrrrry slowly batting at each other's head. Morty conceded defeat by getting up and walking away meowing and Coz won. :lol


----------



## UNRNDM1

I got to eat a ton of tacos today


----------



## feels

Friend of mine bought me The Walking Dead: Compendium One and Two. :yay


----------



## tehuti88

I found my missing 40 Mile Pt. Lighthouse pictures! :yay And my missing Ocqueoc Falls ones, which I'd completely forgotten were missing. :shock And...a bunch of OTHER photos that had somehow passed me by and missed getting put on the external hard drive. OMG. I have more pictures to upload than I thought. ;_;

Alas, though, still no sign of my missing Rock City photos. :sigh

Though I _also_ found two booklets of Cree myths that I forgot I had and somehow never added to my LibraryThing or Goodreads...WTF? Where did these come from?? :|


----------



## avoidobot3000

I got to spend a day on this beautiful blue orb as it flew through space. wow


----------



## coeur_brise

talked to a co-worker today at lunch. not out of bravery, but because my co-worker was so nice and personable.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Calisthenics with my friend.. I feel "Toight like a toiger" 

Oh and I cut the grass this morning.. :b


----------



## avoidobot3000

^ haha xD

Sure, say hi to the sea goddess for me. Oh, I guess I'd better give you directions to my house: follow the benevolent humming inside your head, until it gets louder and sounds like ecstatic angel-song. My house is the third one on the left.


----------



## cafune

found myself viewing (and interacting with) the lovely works on display at <place> by pure happenstance this evening. the city was vibrant (loved it despite usually disliking crowds) and the festival was fantastic at first, but then i became all too aware that i was alone and it seemed like everyone was with a group of friends or with their partner or someone and it hurt and i could easily imagine myself gushing with enthusiasm at someone about the artwork and tugging their hand so they'd HURRY UP so we wouldn't miss a lot of stuff because i'm an arts fanatic/snob and wondered why that alternate reality couldn't just be actual reality but then i remembered that i'm totally standoffish and not looking and not desperate and not <anything to do with ppl> and then i left before it could get worse.

also, a preacher gave me a bible (i need one for my religious studies class, so i gladly accepted).


----------



## Radical But Legal

Just realized that I'm actually taller than I thought I was. Well, by taller I mean in imperial units. I'm 181 cm tall and always thought it converted to 5'9", but today I found out I'm actually 5'11"!


----------



## mrserjod

Helped tourists to find their hotel


----------



## karenw

Had a good night with lads & men, i prefer this you have more of a laugh, the ladies were sat elsewhere with their family, they got there earlier seats full. No hangover- bonus


----------



## rikkie

So far-feeling very ambitious and starting a new hobby.


----------



## KelsKels

Some bad things happened, but Ill just post the good things from work today  I didn't need to ask help once when being a receptionist/cashier. I talked to my coworker for a long time and was able to keep conversation. And I had a customer that really liked me and wanted to request me whenever Im available! Yay!


----------



## mSerenity

I was just in a good mood today compared to other days. Maybe because I found a new song, was able to do a hair well today, or the fact that I apologized for something I did wrong to somebody the other day, anyways, I liked my day today.


----------



## Kalliber

I ate cereal lol


----------



## Radical But Legal

Talked with a girl I have a crush on and I think she likes me as well. Probably will meet her on Thursday one on one and not in class surrounded by tons of strangers. Like Ice Cube said "today was a good day".


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Stood up for myself today, even though it was mostly because I was tired and overworked, it still felt good. I told off one of my managers for getting on my case for no reason. Me and another coworker were standing in the office waiting on someone to help us switch schedules so my coworker can go to his friend's memorial service, when one of our most annoying managers walked in and said "Why the fvck are you just standing around? Go find something to do". I just felt a flash of rage and said "You know what? Don't you even dare go there with me. Why don't you do some work for a change?" It was especially irritating that she was younger than me. Seriously, until you are old enough to buy yourself a beer, don't boss me around as if you know better than me, you little sh*t.

Management is so lazy. They get paid more than I do to bark useless orders about stuff they know nothing about and complain all day.


----------



## tehuti88

Lovely comments here on SAS. :blush


----------



## T Studdly

Got to eat pizza and I managed to color a drawing on the computer. Pleased with it too.


----------



## Grog

The guy I've been trying to buy a boat off finally rang me back so I can look at it this weekend
View attachment 28754

If all goes well I'm going fishing


----------



## Pompeii

I gleefully accepted a prescription for temazepam from my GP. To sleep, perchance to dream!


----------



## Kalliber

Hmm I have whole house to myself


----------



## probably offline

I finished a course and I got an A on it.


----------



## tehuti88

Morty and Coz tussled and chased each other and tussled and chased each other and I think maybe they wore each other out. :mushy


----------



## ratbag

I'm doing well at my oil painting class. It's the only place I can relax around people.


----------



## Kalliber

I can play ps3 O_O


----------



## Tokio

Got a 94% on my Algebra test. Hell yeah!


----------



## mrserjod

Got an A in math's test


----------



## probably offline

I cried today. My hurt just poured out of my eyes for a few mintutes. This might not sound like a positive thing, but it is for me. I'm so detached from my emotions that I rarely cry, normally.


----------



## tehuti88

I got my new ATM card in the mail today.  I have to call on the phone to activate it ;_; but then I should be able to withdraw money from an ATM at any time rather than sign a check and have my mother take it to the bank during business hours. :roll


----------



## Odinn

Made myself an excellent breakfast these past few days but today especially.


----------



## rikkie

I got my eyebrows waxed (which is something good by itself), but on top of that my anxiety wasn't bad during it. I normally get that butterfly/fluttery feeling in my stomach. Not this time!


----------



## AceEmoKid

I did it. I finally struck up a conversation with two girls in my animation class. They are quite shy/quiet themselves, which lowered the pressure. I even told a few little anecdotes here and there, made some facial expressions they thought were funny, etc.  And one guy in my class even drew a cartoon version of me holding horse on the whiteboard, because we were talking about pets I could sneak into my dorm  I may have gotten little sleep and felt like absolute crap (physically) in the morning, but by this afternoon class, after finally initiating a social situation, I felt energized. Now I'm a little exhausted from participating in these social things, so I might go to sleep very early :lol But I'm proud I faced my fears and just did it.


----------



## Kalliber

I get to watch supernatural


----------



## housebunny

i woke up in a good mood


----------



## AussiePea

I found this:






It brought me to tears, and I don't cry, ever.


----------



## SeraphSoul

I found someone on Tumblr who relates to me a little.
She also has a critical dad. =(
I want to make more friends who I can relate to!! >.<


----------



## Northern Lights

I figured out that I am seriously in love. Did not happen to me for *many years*, but it feels very good. I'm quite sure he feels the same way about me.

I am pretty much under the influence of dopamine and serotonin at the moment... which does, of course, also have positive effect on my anxiety!
:love2 Life is pretty good!


----------



## tehuti88

New books. :boogie _Alternate Histories Of The World_ by Matthew Buchholz (it looks pretty interesting and amusing); plus I ordered the entire Griffin & Sabine series, since I read the first three way back when I was in college and found the format fascinating. Unfortunately the last of the six books is the only one out of print (which makes total sense :roll ) so I had to order it from a third-party seller; the listing said all the parts are included (you'd have to read the books to understand), so I hope they are. Meanwhile the other five books arrived today.

Also, Vertical Horizon has a new CD! :yay Though they have yet to again reach the goodness of _Everything You Want_ and _Go 2.0_. :/


----------



## Wolf 2

*Pet*

Got myself a bunny
I'm not so sure it's a bunny..
It looks like one..

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/a-bunny-671226/


----------



## jimjam

I don't know where to start.

I connected with and set up hang out sessions with an old friend I haven't seen in over a year.
I messaged an old workmate who I've never properly seen outside of school/work. He wants to hang out and have me teach him Magic.
I got to hang out with an amazingly talented local musician and offered my service as an artist.
I talked to my aunt (who I'm very distant with) and offered to help out with anything.
Got to see my nephew (and his new apartment) for the first time in months.
I made time to see my cousins and played a game of Risk. Got whooped!
I texted a girl I'm seeing, and we're hanging out tomorrow for the third time. P.S. She's amazing in bed.

Right now is probably the absolutely highest highlight of my life. And the good thing is that I only see it getting better from here. I've come such a long way this past year.


----------



## renegade disaster

I have something to do for once on a saturday night, old friend called me up, going to head over to his for a drink. also feel pleased that I got some forms and **** filled in that needed doing and that I didn't procrastinate with it like I usually do!


----------



## TryingMara

The newest family member has arrived :yay. Thrilled everything went well and mom and baby are doing good. Can't wait to see the little one in person and hold her.


----------



## renegade disaster

^congrats!


----------



## TryingMara

^Thanks renegade disaster! .

P.S. Have fun tonight!


----------



## renegade disaster

thanks


----------



## BuzzAldrin

My son smiled at me for the first time :mushy


----------



## AnotherGuy

I never posted in this thread but today I have something to add that's pretty cool, to me at least. 

I had an old co worker stop by at random and visit me. We haven't spoken in years and him and I sat on my porch and had a million laughs. He reminded me of a time when we used to work at an overnight factory job and the hundreds of memories and jokes that came of that. He reminded me of what it was like when I used to pal around with the guys even though it was horrible shift. We lived virtually like vampires: work all night, lunch at 4am, sleep at 8am, rinse and repeat. But the good times we had busting chops were priceless haha. Life isn't always a sack of crap. It's just when you're present in the present you can't tell you're ok until the future, if that makes sense haha. 

It's nice to receive random visits from people who care about you and vice versa.


----------



## Marakunda

I went outside and finally got a video game that I've been wanting to get for a while now. Considering that it was terrifying to me, I did an alright job, and I'm quite glad that I did it. Buying things is intimidating as hell for me, for some reason.


----------



## laura024

I purchased some cute stuff for my classroom.


----------



## AnotherGuy

Marakunda said:


> I went outside and finally got a video game that I've been wanting to get for a while now. Considering that it was terrifying to me, I did an alright job, and I'm quite glad that I did it. Buying things is intimidating as hell for me, for some reason.


Was it Pokemon x or y? Or maybe gta 5?


----------



## Kalliber

I slept good xD


----------



## Marakunda

AnotherGuy said:


> Was it Pokemon x or y? Or maybe gta 5?


Nah. It was Beyond: Two Souls, actually.


----------



## aGenericUsername

I went to work and didn't screw anything up or look stupid


----------



## Delicate

Bought a trampoline the other day, I've only done one workout on it but I LOOOOVEDDD IT, felt so much happier. It's my birthday tomorrow ... well technically today, not happy about it ... Gonna do some rebounding on the trampoline tomorrow to get my head straight before heading to work til 10pm... but I'm being positive and thinking, it's good I'm working cos it's a distraction, so I'm not sitting at home feeling like a failure as usual!!


----------



## Delicate

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'd have soooo much fun with a trampoline!


Hahahahaa thanks for that... It's just a little jogger trampoline that you can just about do jumping jacks on... I remember that episode of the simpsons though lol, funny times.

PS. I LOVE it, it only cost £26.99!!! And I'm having major digestive problems... since about March!! and rebounding exercise is supposed to help with that... and it's fun!!! Get one!!!


----------



## Delicate

Green Tea is the biz... trying to drink at LEAST two cups a day and my digestion is definitely reacting... FINALLY. Herbal teas and low carb/ high fibre diet ftw... well, hopefully!!! It's now the early hours of my birthday and I still look pregnant :'( :'( :'( ... fabulous...:roll... can only be hopeful though!!! nowhere but up!!


----------



## lampshadesonfire

It's Monday, I have the day off and the house is empty. Also, I have been sleeping fantastically the last couple of days. Lots of rapid eye movement, lots of quirky dreams.


----------



## Kalliber

No work..


----------



## cmed

It's starting to look and feel like autumn out there. And it's like 90 degrees right now where I used to live. So glad I'm here and not there. Also, 4th day off in a row. I really needed this time off. I worked the entire time I was traveling a couple of weeks ago, which was kind of a drag.


----------



## Missbipolaranxiety85

I went and got my son today and nothing bad happen to me or him.


----------



## jap

I finally got the chance to cook 3 dishes for my family plus 2 desserts. xD


----------



## dal user

Was covering for a guy at work before while he went on his break and he genuinely appreciated that I covered for him. It made me feel better because most of the people there think of me as ****, its just nice and reasuring that not everybody sees me as a souless **** without a single brain cell.


----------



## renegade disaster

Delicate said:


> Bought a trampoline the other day, I've only done one workout on it but I LOOOOVEDDD IT, felt so much happier. It's my birthday tomorrow ... well technically today, not happy about it ... Gonna do some rebounding on the trampoline tomorrow to get my head straight before heading to work til 10pm... but I'm being positive and thinking, it's good I'm working cos it's a distraction, so I'm not sitting at home feeling like a failure as usual!!


happy birthday yesterday! hope you had a good day delicate.


----------



## Delicate

renegade disaster said:


> happy birthday yesterday! hope you had a good day delicate.


Awww thanks mannnn, had a **** day, didn't get out of work til 10.30 urgh. This cheered me up!!


----------



## Delicate

Got a good parking space at work... Happy birthday to me..


----------



## Kalliber

No work!


----------



## Buerhle

I ran today. 2nd day in a row.


----------



## renegade disaster

Delicate said:


> Awww thanks mannnn, had a **** day, didn't get out of work til 10.30 urgh. This cheered me up!!


sorry to hear about the day. glad the gif made you feel better though.


----------



## moloko

Finally some good news, something to look forward to! No more drifting through life. **** yeah.


----------



## losteternal

Rode my horse in the arena instead of meandering around the fields. We did a few basic moves that we have not done recently and he was brilliant. I patted his neck and said "well done" and he got all pleased with himself and just carried on going sideways and pinging round in circles. That crazy horse makes me laugh so much.


----------



## Cam1

Got a meeting with my old elementary school principal about tutoring students


----------



## lonelyjew

Got accepted into Alpha Omega Alpha! I busted my *** my first two years of med school to honor my classes, in hopes of getting in. I didn't think I was going to make it because they look at class rank and extra curricular activities, and while I rocked most of my classes, I had almost no volunteering... BUT I GOT IN!!!


----------



## bellejar

jksdjflkdjsf I just found out I won a writing competition, and I'm so happy aaahhhhhh


----------



## Radical But Legal

Realized that my hair wasn't completely destroyed by the barber yesterday and I probably overreacted.


----------



## cuppy

In class today, we had to get into groups (just to socialize >_<), and though I was very quiet, they made me feel like part of the conversation (never forcing me to speak, but when I did, they nodded and listened and gave their thoughts on what I said). 

Andddddd I heard TWO people farting in the school bathrooms today. fun fun fun 



bellejar said:


> jksdjflkdjsf I just found out I won a writing competition, and I'm so happy aaahhhhhh


Omg, congratulations!!!!! :yay


----------



## rikkie

I was able to sleep in this morning


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Found out the source of my check engine light thanks to my free engine scanner  and nothing is wrong with my car. I've been running E85 in my car and the O2 sensor was sensing that the emissions were too low, causing it to send error codes to the computer, so that's a relief.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I bought this sweet car stereo this morning with an Aux input, Bluetooth, USB and SD card reader for £40! 

Also went for a couple of beers with my friend and destroyed him at a game of pool.. :b


----------



## TryingMara

I laughed, a genuine laugh and it made me forget, even if it was just for a moment, how awful I feel.


----------



## Kalliber

Supernatural is on


----------



## laura024

My boss emailed me saying I did a good job yesterday.


----------



## tehuti88

OMG, OMG, OMG. I found two new limited-edition drinks, pumpkin latte and peppermint mocha or something like that. :eek I haven't tried them yet and they only had a few left :cry but OMG they sound so fabulous, you can never have enough pumpkin- or mocha-flavored things!


----------



## Arg

Despite not having class, I left the house and did some shopping, got a dvd that im excited to watch, and skyped with a good friend from back home. Gotta stay positive!


----------



## Pike Queen

I got an awesome new wig, and a new fish plus a snail for my aquarium. ^_^


----------



## CWe

Threw a football around with my cousins
Had a nice cold coke
Took pictures for my Instagram


----------



## CWe

Pike Queen said:


> I got an awesome new wig, and a new fish plus a snail for my aquarium. ^_^


a snail? haha (sweet)


----------



## Pike Queen

^ Thank you!


----------



## SunFlower2011

I see a bright future for myself


----------



## AussiePea

tehuti88 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG. I found two new limited-edition drinks, pumpkin latte and peppermint mocha or something like that. :eek I haven't tried them yet and they only had a few left :cry but OMG they sound so fabulous, you can never have enough pumpkin- or mocha-flavored things!


Iv'e heard a few people getting their knickers in a knot over this drink and I am very intrigued. Sounds too fancy for my usual coffee shops though...adventure???


----------



## Cam1

Got my first student


----------



## Kalliber

Woke up alive


----------



## CristianNC

Just spent three hours cracking a theoretical math problem worth a lot of points in my college class. I don't even care about those points though, the satisfaction I got from slowly solving it was priceless.


----------



## Northern Lights

Woke up to a sweet text message written at 4 am by the guy that I have a serious crush on. I love the idea that he woke up in the middle of the night and thought it was a good idea to send me a cute message! :mushy


----------



## tehuti88

AussiePea said:


> Iv'e heard a few people getting their knickers in a knot over this drink and I am very intrigued. Sounds too fancy for my usual coffee shops though...adventure???


The ones I got are a chilled drink in bottles in the store/supermarket, something Farm(s), I can't recall the name, they make all sorts of "healthy" weird juices and coffee drinks and things.

Just looked it up...Bolthouse Farms.

http://www.bolthouse.com/product/peppermintmocha
http://www.bolthouse.com/product/pumpkinspicelatte

Basically if there's a chilled drink that says mocha or latte or something on it, I'm game. :lol

McDonald's is supposed to have a pumpkin spice coffee drink out but it's hot, I prefer my drinks chilled. Anyway, one reason to look forward to this time of the year, pumpkin-flavored everything. :yay

...

Anyway, something good that happened today...new books! :boogie

_The Dedalus Book Of Austrian Fantasy: 1890-2000_ ed. by Mike Mitchell
_The Manuscript Found In Saragossa_ by Jan Potocki
_Asylum_ by Madeleine Roux


----------



## yna

I'm happy that I got through this six hour long thing we had to do for one of my classes. I've been dreading this day since the first week, I'm actually really surprised I went. I ended up not saying much because I kept second guessing my opinions though, and it was kind of hard to chime in with all these other people who were also trying to get their word in, but whatever, all I care about right now is that I didn't avoid it.


----------



## PandaBearx

Well it didn't happen yet, but I'm making Oreo cheescake balls :yay & I love baking soooo good times. ^_^


----------



## corbeaublanc

Walking dead in less than 25 minutes. That's what's up~


----------



## huh

My date went good and she wants to go out again. Overall a pretty good day, even though someone else blew me off.


----------



## feels

This actually happened Friday, but I didn't get the chance to mention it here until now. Anyway, I had an interview that I was pretty nervous about but I ended up nailing it. I mean, I even impressed myself. :b Got a call back that same day with a job offer. :boogie I'm excited to get started.


----------



## cafune

So I was walking by two street canvassers earlier and ended up catching the eye of one who beckoned me over. I tried to make an apologetic face and keep going but I'd failed already because I had an approachable-looking, "here we go again" smile (this has happened countless times before) so he was having none of it. He made the obligatory smalltalk and I kept trying to say that I was broke and urgently busy so he finally let me go.

Then as I made to leave, the other guy (who stood at a slight distance and hadn't spoken at all) said with a slightly exaggerated disappointed pout, "you didn't even say hi to me." *I thought he was so adorable.* I couldn't help the smile that practically eclipsed my face and gave him an (maybe, too) enthusiastic "HI" with a sunrise wave and then spun around and left (because I didn't want to wait to see his response).


----------



## Witchcraft

I carved the first pumpkin in my whole life :boogie It came out quite nicely, I am proud of myself, and the creative process definitely has healing powers.


----------



## cuppy

Sometimes I see hummingbirds flying around campus. They're so pretty ^_^ I saw them again today 



cafune said:


> So I was walking by two street canvassers earlier and ended up catching the eye of one who beckoned me over. I tried to make an apologetic face and keep going but I'd failed already because I had an approachable-looking, "here we go again" smile (this has happened countless times before) so he was having none of it. He made the obligatory smalltalk and I kept trying to say that I was broke and urgently busy so he finally let me go.
> 
> Then as I made to leave, the other guy (who stood at a slight distance and hadn't spoken at all) said with a slightly exaggerated disappointed pout, "you didn't even say hi to me." *I thought he was so adorable.* I couldn't help the smile that practically eclipsed my face and gave him an (maybe, too) enthusiastic "HI" with a sunrise wave and then spun around and left (because I didn't want to wait to see his response).


Oh my god  I got all giddy reading this XD


----------



## MovinOnUp

I had great cuddles with my partner this morning before he went to work...he kissed my four head  and when he got to work he text me saying "I love you so much, we will get through this together"


----------



## Kalliber

Supernatural will be on soon


----------



## matahari

Kalliber said:


> Woke up alive


:clap

+ attracts +

Im still breathing and ...alive


----------



## laura024

I got offered a graduate school interview on November 13th. SO EXCITED!


----------



## CWe

Drank some Orange Juice


----------



## cmed

AHHHHHHHH I was looking out my window today and the Google maps car drove past! I couldn't run outside and get in the picture... they were driving too fast. My window is close to the street though so there may be an image of me standing in the window.


----------



## Delicate

Went to a traditional Chinese medical centre today and they were so _thorough, _understanding and reassuring about my extreme digestive issues... Put me straight into an acupuncture session for an hour followed by an acupressure massage, where she made a comment about how bloated my stomach felt, seeming concerned, and asked if that was a normal amount for me and I was like yes!!

It's so refreshing to have a doctor see it as an issue! It's been since at least May for ****s sake. But anyway, I'm reassured and hopeful again *fingerscrossed*


----------



## tehuti88

My book that I thought got lost in the mail finally arrived! :yay



Delicate said:


> Went to a traditional Chinese medical centre today and they were so _thorough, _understanding and reassuring about my extreme digestive issues... Put me straight into an acupuncture session for an hour followed by an acupressure massage, where she made a comment about how bloated my stomach felt, seeming concerned, and asked if that was a normal amount for me and I was like yes!!
> 
> It's so refreshing to have a doctor see it as an issue! It's been since at least May for ****s sake. But anyway, I'm reassured and hopeful again *fingerscrossed*


Wow, that sounds nice. I've had thoughts if maybe acupuncture would help with my interstitial cystitis since nothing else has, though I keep fearing it's just a mind-over-matter-type thing, and I've never been good at that. :/


----------



## corbeaublanc

The Mini episode of depression I escaped all because of my slick tongue and a good laugh. Many thanks SAS.


----------



## Kalliber

I played tera


----------



## tea111red

My ears aren't buzzing as much.


----------



## tea111red

tehuti88 said:


> Wow, that sounds nice. I've had thoughts if maybe acupuncture would help with my interstitial cystitis since nothing else has, though I keep fearing it's just a mind-over-matter-type thing, and I've never been good at that. :/


Add some turmeric powder to your food. It might help you since it's good for decreasing inflammation in the body.


----------



## Kalliber

I got my gaming mouse


----------



## PandaBearx

I cleaned my room and I can *actually* see my floor.


----------



## starsfreak

I finally told my teacher about my problem and that I really need to see a doctor. It may just be the very, very first step but at least I finally did it. I am a bit reliefed now but also a little nervous about whats coming next...


----------



## awkwardlawstudent

I was able to carry myself well today, a marked change from the dumps I was in yesterday. Had enjoyable, friendly conversation with ease. Although this is not the main area I struggle in (talking with women I have a romantic interest in), it is nonetheless a good step.


----------



## Delicate

tehuti88 said:


> Wow, that sounds nice. I've had thoughts if maybe acupuncture would help with my interstitial cystitis since nothing else has, though I keep fearing it's just a mind-over-matter-type thing, and I've never been good at that. :/


She just called me again after work today to check how I was feeling and to see if I could come in earlier for my next session so I'm going again tomorrow. I'm so at the end of my tether with this I want to cry  I literally look pregnant I'm not even exaggerating, my self esteem is shot.

Aww interstitial cystitis sounds really painful . I've heard people rave about Eastern Medicine, it's all so natural, so much of the **** Western doctors prescribe is processed and unnatural so I'd rather try this approach. I mean they would only give me steroid based cream for psoriasis. I'll let you know how it goes and if it helps maybe it'll help you too .

By mind over matter do you mean the fact of the actual needles? I'm so squeamish, nearly fainted the last time I had to have blood drawn lol. But I managed ok, it was a little uncomfortable at first when they put them in certain points but after that you can't really feel a thing, they put this warm lamp on you and it's quite relaxing.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I...got some of my homework done. And I acted really friendly when someone asked me for directions. I actually walked them to the place they needed to go, which is unlike me.


----------



## Cam1

I've been writing a lot lately. Originally I was just writing to get my thoughts out on paper, but now it's 25 pages and I still have so much more to write about, the thoughts are just flowing out of my head. Not really sure where it's going or what I'm going to do with it. Also worked on my French today.


----------



## Tokztero

I spoke to my family for the first time in over 2 years.


----------



## Relz

I felt included today.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I had an interview for part time work, and it went well. I'll find out tomorrow....


----------



## probably offline

My classmate gave me a ride home which meant that I didn't have to endure the wind. He sure knows how to talk. I feel like I don't have to talk to anyone for a week now. I also have a weird feeling that he likes me(which doesn't make any sense at all because we're really different).


----------



## DetachedGirl

I got a B+ in french class lol does that count?


----------



## CWe

I' m listening to music through headphones and it feels like a concert!


----------



## I_Dazed_I

I got to sleep until noon, breaking my internal clocks 7am cycle.


----------



## roxie2519

I got my paycheck


----------



## DanaWK

I bought a new jacket, had a really good in depth talk about political issues with the owner, wen't to the organic food store and bought some organic food, eat some delicious organic food, tried hemp coffee (was alright for being black coffee) at the store i bought be hemp jacket from.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I asked someone to compare answers on an assignment and another person joined in. I was really good at talking and I wasn't anxious at all. (And I think I got my homework right!) I am also asking questions on homeworks. I never used to.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman

i drove a car alone for the first-time. Today was exam day and I was so nervous to drive even if i had a license for more than a year now. Today I can easily say that I have put my license to good use . A woman asked for a short lift to the same exam venue i was writing at, and I made a short conversation. :clap still 12:26 pm and I already had an awesome day      ...I know its not much, but this made me feel awesome. The drive back was so awesome too hhahaha


----------



## Kalliber

Found 5 bucks


----------



## Delicate

huh said:


> My date went good and she wants to go out again. Overall a pretty good day, even though someone else blew me off.


That's very cool, good for you!


----------



## moloko

DanielFromGER said:


> I finally told my teacher about my problem and that I really need to see a doctor. It may just be the very, very first step but at least I finally did it. I am a bit reliefed now but also a little nervous about whats coming next...


Good for you man. :yes One step at a time, you'll get there.

Spent the day with a friend. Was really needing it, felt great.


----------



## Pike Queen

I got to have lunch with someone who has been very supportive of me during these difficult times.


----------



## MJohn

Someone's made an effort to be my friend amid my nature


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I made a thread about this already so I won't say too much. I initiated some conversations with a few strangers and went to an awesome yet suffocating  gig

I also emailed back someone I've been avoiding talking to for months. They've been trying to get in contact with me a lot, so I've had to explain everything to them in the email. Talking to them is very anxiety provoking for me now, and talking on the phone is badd for me, I may regret this later but we'll see. It seems like a positive move. I don't like ignoring people.


----------



## melissa75

I returned an expensive pair of boots today. I'm so afraid of returning things, so this is quite the accomplishment for me.


----------



## Mousy

I felt slightly less hideous today. :')


----------



## NoHeart

A professional model told me I'm very handsome, that's good right?


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I got a lot of work done this morning! That always makes me feel good and worthwhile.


----------



## NoHeart

Update on my previous post, I now have a date coming up with said model :lol


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

I got a cute new coworker's phone number. She looks a lot like Zooey Dechanel.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I have a much-needed confidence boost! Yeah! I feel great! :yay Why is it that I always get a confidence boost when I do things I am not supposed to be doing? Seems like taking time to play video games is doing me much more good than doing homework (right now).


----------



## Kalliber

Uh I get to play a game  with someone


----------



## hybridminds

- I told one of my best friends about my depression and she understood
- I had my first appointment with a therapist and I told a lot about what's going on, not everything, but it was okay.


----------



## renegade disaster

spent the day out and about in town and when I came home I wasn't pissed off! thats an achievement.:teeth or maybe just luck


----------



## renegade disaster

Persephone The Dread said:


> I made a thread about this already so I won't say too much. I initiated some conversations with a few strangers and went to an awesome yet suffocating  gig
> 
> I also emailed back someone I've been avoiding talking to for months. They've been trying to get in contact with me a lot, so I've had to explain everything to them in the email. Talking to them is very anxiety provoking for me now, and talking on the phone is badd for me, I may regret this later but we'll see. It seems like a positive move. I don't like ignoring people.


great to hear! I struggle with gigs and music events which is a shame because I love music. welldone on the other bits


----------



## Josh2323

I went to go see Phantogram perform live @house of blues last night..and when i first got there I couldn't find the entrance..i walked around to the side of the building and asked a guy smoking a cigaratte next to a back door where the entrance was and it turned out to be Josh Carter from Phantogram, I shook his hand and told him that I was looking fwd to their performance..which was awesome too


----------



## renegade disaster

^ wow that must have been great. I really dunno how i'd react if I came across someone I was a big fan of. I think i'd be totally starstruck and lost for words. congrats sounds like you handled it perfectly.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Drama seems to be dying down in the work place and people are getting along again.


----------



## Josh2323

renegade disaster said:


> ^ wow that must have been great. I really dunno how i'd react if I came across someone I was a big fan of. I think i'd be totally starstruck and lost for words. congrats sounds like you handled it perfectly.


Yeah it totally caught me off guard lol I guess since I wasn't expecting it my mind didn't have time to overanalyze it and cause anxiety..it definitely made my night


----------



## phelonena

I found and joined this group


----------



## Radical But Legal

I've been working out for a full month at the gym. I took a picture of my body a month before and today. The difference is incredible :lol I'm still skinny, but my muscles are much more toned, my shoulders got much wider and you can actually see signs of a six pack. I feel great.


----------



## PandaBearx

Made a appointment for therapy tomorrow. Not exactly good as in exciting, but I haven't been in a while so I figure it's good in that aspect.


----------



## yna

Today my friend said, "I'm always comfortable when I'm talking to you."


----------



## Happiness For You

Met my old friend today...


----------



## Kalliber

Hmm will skype with someone special to me


----------



## Fruitcake

Today I was told to stop dancing because my great skills were intimidating my dance partner.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

It is just 8 am, so the day is still young, but already I did something that pushed me out of my comfort zone! I printed out a poster and hung it on the bulletin board outside my office. I share an office, so normally I wouldn't do that, but hey, it is my bulletin board, too! Nothing else was posted on it.

Yay. I feel good for doing something "outlandish" for me and pushing myself out of my comfort zone! :yay

Also, I went to my professor's office hours and for once was able to express myself well and understand what he was telling me. Normally I am too nervous and make a fool of myself. Hot dang, it's amazing what a boost of confidence will do for you~!


----------



## Beatlemeister

This is tough...I guess that I got to see my love today...


----------



## karenw

I actually know now whether I'm on my arse or my head organising my volunteering around my part-time paid work, twas stressing about it!


----------



## moloko

Just bought 2 great albums and 1 ok-ish for 20€.  One of the great ones lends its cover to my avatar image.


----------



## Relz

*I FINALLY HAVE A FRIEND.* :boogie :fall


----------



## tehuti88

Relz said:


> *I FINALLY HAVE A FRIEND.* :boogie :fall


Woohoo! :yay That's great! :clap


----------



## cuppy

My school was giving out free flu shots today for students ^_^ (and i went! :yes)
Also, I finally worked up the courage to schedule a counseling appointment :yay


----------



## Pike Queen

It's my one year anniversary since diagnoses. Happy to be cancer free. ^_^


----------



## cmed

Pike Queen said:


> It's my one year anniversary since diagnoses. Happy to be cancer free. ^_^


Congrats on your success. That's great to hear.

---

Switched to a new ISP. How wonderful it will be to not have to restart the modem 3+ times per day.


----------



## Macker

I helped a guy find an ID for a song he wanted


----------



## Pike Queen

cmed said:


> Congrats on your success. That's great to hear.


Thank you, I appreciate it. ^_^


----------



## Niyati

Got an email from a close friend after a while. Felt awesome.


----------



## aquilla

Ooooooh received a message today : "Akvile, you're a mad *****, but I miss you and I can't really live without you" 
feels good to be needed, even with that "mad" part.


----------



## SapphireChaos

I managed to give a presentation in class today  I made a mistake at one point, but I actually laughed it off instead of freaking out and wanting to cry!


----------



## aGenericUsername

Said something in class and a bunch of people laughed. Feels good.


----------



## Subject 1

A Coincidence which made me laugh


----------



## AceEmoKid

I dressed up for Halloween and walked around campus semi-fearlessly. 

Some people laughed at my costume or gave weird looks, but whatever. Almost no one dressed up, not even in the animation department. Only about 3 people besides me dressed up in my animation class. :c 

But I made lollipops (with covers that I designed on them) and taped them to all the dorms in my wing of the building, to which my RA left a note saying thank you. I handed out the rest to my animation class and some random people on the way, including the girl at Jamba Juice who gave me free chips today because I was in costume.


----------



## Cam1

Posted my first chapter on Wattpad. I don't normally like to share my writing but a friend convinced me to join. Can't believe the first chapter ended up being 16 pages on Word. The thoughts were flowing nicely.


----------



## Cam1

Relz said:


> *I FINALLY HAVE A FRIEND.* :boogie :fall


Congrats :clap


----------



## Relz

I finally finished the last project! I'm free!  For now...



tehuti88 said:


> Woohoo! :yay That's great! :clap





Cam1 said:


> Congrats :clap


Aw, thank you.


----------



## matahari

my work place let us go early today. im back home by 3.30 pm!.
that's awesome.


----------



## LivingZombie

Showed my dad my anxiety binder. Aired out my feelings through texts. To me, that's progress, so it's good.


----------



## Spritz11

noheart said:


> update on my previous post, i now have a date coming up with said model :lol


I gO AWAY FOR FIVE DAYS......F.I.V.E DAYS!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Sold a welder on ebay and made $200. That means I can take the next 2 days off of work and finally get a weekend.


----------



## Cam1

Boss randomly gave me a 1$ raise today, as well as a 25$ bonus for "good work". I guess I've been working there for a year and a half now, was a nice surprise.


----------



## Fruitcake

I found out that my boyfriend's flatmate's new girlfriend made him clean the kitchen. It's nice to know that she shares my aversion to towers of dishes covered in three-week-old spaghetti and raw chicken juice. That makes 3/7 of the current occupants. Maybe with her help we can clear the layer of moulding organisms from the lounge that've been there since the lease was signed, so the guys who can stand the stench in there have a lovely clean space in which to leave their leftover food and condoms.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Going to the beach with my friend to do some paddle boarding and drink some beers


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie

_Nightmares From A Lovecraftian Mind_ by Jordan Krall
_The Islanders_ by Christopher Priest
_The Red Tree_ by Caitlin R. Kiernan (I recently learned she's transgender, I never knew that!--though I just NOW learned she's the one interviewed in a video I saw recently, and I guess this explains her deep voice)
_Nightshade & Damnations_ by Gerald Kersh
_In The Shadow Of Blackbirds_ by Cat Winters

Plus at Wal-Mart I found _The Iron Traitor_ by Julie Kagawa.


----------



## just smile

reconnected with an old friend i haven't spoken to for almost three years =') felt so happy to know she still cared and remembered me :heart


----------



## Barette

****ing FINALLY made commission.


----------



## matahari

my friend bought me two books for me. it was totally unexpected but it was so lovely of him to get the books that i use to read. thank you.


----------



## VinBZ

Finally connected with the people on my floor. We had a great night playing games and having drinks, and I also had breakfast with them today. I had almost forgotten what it felt like to be so at ease around people (alcohol helped, but still). I'm excited about this as I think now that I've broken into the group it will open up a lot of opportunities in the future


----------



## Kalliber

I played my game with my bro and his friend


----------



## tehuti88

I got bored last night and found my house on Google Street View. :shock The address is somewhat off, I had to wander down the road a ways to reach it, but there it was. It's summer and green in the picture, my dad's carvings are visible in the yard, and it's from July 2009 I think, so the maple tree in our front yard is still standing. Creepy.


----------



## lesedwards

I had an amazing time at mcdonalds lol. 
Free coffee ftw!


----------



## catcharay

I'm proud with myself for going through with an interview today. Plus, I've got full intention of going to my psychologist this week because I really want to beat this


----------



## wraith1407

I got my first job


----------



## karenw

wraith1407 said:


> I got my first job


Good news

Saw good friends and a neighbour


----------



## aquilla

So, the weirdest thing has happened. I made plans for Saturday, and it's only Monday  A night in the city, that is. Aaaand it's probably going to be the strangest Saturday night ever - history student's union party and their wannabe band's gig. But eh, sounds like fun, even if I only know one person who's going to be there. I need some fun


----------



## Lasair

Helped mum out with a tricky situation


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Got a big project done that was described by the instructor as being difficult.


----------



## just smile

got my first bank account, after much much procrastinating ;u;


----------



## mezzoforte

I got a 97 on my computer architecture exam


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Got my performance chip today and raced my truck against a vtec honda and won :boogie


----------



## CharmedOne

A couple friends were super patient and giving of their online time today, so I was able to get to the bottom of how to transfer my dying laptop's files/folders over to my desktop pc before it goes to that refurbished electronics store in the sky. It was not easy, there were lots of issues... Things weren't working like they were supposed to... I have a splitting headache now, but it was worth it. Very thankful for helpful people!


----------



## tehuti88

It was a lovely balmy day, probably the last of the season, and my mother had the day off so we went to Petoskey. You know what that means--NEW BOOKS! :boogie

_The Devil In The White City: Murder, Magic, & Madness At The Fair That Changed America_ by Erik Larson (a wishlist item of mine)

_The Shadow Of The Wind_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon (first heard of this here on SAS, hope it's good)

_The Angel's Game_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon

_The Prisoner Of Heaven_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon (more than one book being set in this same "universe" was the reason I was reluctant to buy _Shadow_ at first--series books are hard to find available all at once and commit to)

_The Corn Maiden & Other Nightmares_ by Joyce Carol Oates

_Teach Yourself: How To Interpret Dreams_ by Leila Bright

_Dreams & Shadows_ by C. Robert Cargill (another wishlist item--and the start of a series, sigh, are there no standalone fantasy-type novels nowadays?--that _don't_ feature vampires, zombies, werewolves, dystopian future societies, gratuitous sex, traditional mythic figures acting like modern-day people, or lame-o teen romance?)

_The Enchantress_ by Michael Scott (another wishlist item; I bought *all* the other books in the series as they came out at Wal-Mart, then kept waiting and waiting for this one, and...Wal-Mart never picked it up! :roll )

_1000 Dreams: Discover The Meanings Of Dream Symbols, Secrets & Stories_ by David Fontana (I already have a book called _1001 Dreams_ or something like that by him, so was worried they had the same content, though this one seems more expansive)

And I found the November issue of _Traverse_ magazine, finally!

Wow, it felt like a lot more books than that when I was carrying them around/out of the stores! :lol


----------



## cmed

Makin all kiiinds of gains lately.


----------



## matahari

never watch the tv all night but was occupied with more productive work in the room. 
feel productive and useful to retire for the day.


----------



## housebunny

that little voice inside that says, "don't" got louder and louder so i _didn't._


----------



## eris and dysnomia

I got to sleep in a bit this morning, had tomato soup with a grilled cheese sandwich for dinner, and a Magnum bar for dessert.


----------



## rosecolored

Got out of the house today, and completed everything I set out to do.


----------



## heyhey

ate good food


----------



## Kalliber

Ate good...


----------



## nrelax11

Talked to the girl I like that works near my house. Ive chatted with her a few times now, but she said bye Nathan this time. She remembered my name!!!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Took my van to the garage for a new thermostat and antifreeze.. Everything seems to have gone well and the warning light on the dash has gone out.. ^_^


----------



## KeepItQuiet

I got my first paycheck EVER. Its only a little bit of money but it's a start


----------



## Kalliber

I got my drivers permit


----------



## Neo1234

I made a very good friend off here  She is really cool


----------



## yna

Might not seem much, but it was pretty hard for me. :um I was assigned _another _group project last week where we can choose our members. I haven't found a group yet and no one asked me to join them last class so during break today, I decided to randomly ask three people I've never talked to before if they'd like to form a group together.  Two said they can't, but the other one was was good and she knows a third person. Omg I'm so relieved, being groupless had been bothering me for two weeks now. It's worth 40% and for a second there, I was almost willing to accept a 0 on it (and fail the course), so glad I didn't.


----------



## cuppy

I called my dad to ask for a ride tomorrow :yay
I'm going to the mall to look for a present for my mom, her birthday is coming up


----------



## Subject 1

I had a long conversation with a couple of strangers at my door.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Just got a new pull-up bar:









New bomber jacket:









And a new hoodie:


----------



## probably offline

I picked apart, and cleaned, the extremely disgusting trap for my sink.


----------



## Cold Blooded

I took my 4 year old neice to toysrus and to the local garden centre (they have a lot of fish, reptiles, birds rabbits etc to look at).
I love looking after her, she is awesome and so much fun to be around


----------



## AussiePea

I realised that in 2007 when I last came to South Africa my SA was so bad that I do not have a single memory of enjoying myself, all I remember is worrying about what would happen each evening and hoping it would be spent at home with no outside interaction.

My current holiday in South Africa is about to come to an end and not once have I felt anxious this trip and I even had multiple big outings including a wedding and large party. I wish I could appreciate this progress more than I do, but hearing from fam here about how different I am then to now helps put it into perspective. Proud.


----------



## pati

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Just got a new pull-up bar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bomber jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new hoodie:


Oh, loves the jacket. What is it with men and that MMA clothing?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

missamanda said:


> Oh, loves the jacket. What is it with men and that MMA clothing?


Thanks  
I didn't know it was a thing lol. The brand 'Tapout' do some really good clothes though.. :yes


----------



## matahari

sister in law gave me an awesome homey food takeaway this morning that i can eat for lunch and dinner. i can save two things.

1. from going outside to eat. 
2. save my lunch and dinner expenses. 

and bonus

3. taste home cook which is more better than eating outside.


----------



## Barette

Dyed my hair before work, then during my break went to Panera. Guy gave me the coffee for free. Hair change = successful.


----------



## I Lurk Life

I finally got my driver's license on Wednesday and today I got a lot of 4-6 week mail early (it's only been 2 weeks).


----------



## cmed

Drove to the city and back without hitting any traffic. During rush hour. On a Monday. How? Thank goodness that's out of the way.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I turned out to be overly nervous for something that actually out to be very positive, and helpful rather than critical. My music teacher really is awesome. I never talked to him before, but we had meetings to discuss our rough drafts of our papers. He took twice as long with me than everyone else, and there were a lot of comments on my paper that I deemed as chastising. And my comment from the co-writing instructor seemed very...strange and brief. It was two paragraphs long, the 1st paragraph a story about a constant struggle she had deciphering her love for writing, and the 2nd identifying that I am apparently funny and deeply critical in my thoughts, but aside from that, lose the reader down a rabbit hole. In other words, I lack clarity.

However, my meeting with the prof. actually turned out to be clarifying and helpful, and he actually discussed the topic I was addressing in my paper and provided a lot of new insight. We had a fun little discussion. I wish I could have intellectual discussions like this more often (I usually have them with one of my sisters, but since I live away from them now...). 

Anyway, the major thing that made me feel good was when he firstly reserved a special book for me in the library, and secondly said he would like to nominate me and perhaps continue elaborating on the research paper for some Undergraduate Symposium whichamajigger. Though the very thought of reading my paper and leading a discussion with a rather large audience of scholars and strangers strikes fear in my heart, it also warms my heart to be reassured that what I am researching is interesting and somewhat intelligent (if I am understanding his comments correctly). So yay.


----------



## kimberlyn

I talked to my lovely dad who I used to not be able to share a lot with when I was growing up. He really showed me acceptance and love when I made a big mistake to not respond the best way to a special friend when she was grieving. He helped me to see that I am still a good person.


----------



## karenw

I prepared my own side salad at work which I prefer tbf.


----------



## EternalTime

Just witnessed the first snow of the year for here  that and I finally managed to talk to my counselor for a form.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie

_The Complete Guide To Asperger's Syndrome_ by Tony Attwood
_The Decadent Reader: Fiction, Fantasy, & Perversion In Fin-De-Siecle France_ ed. by Asti Hustvedt
_The Prince Of Mist_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## inclaric

Feel comfortly beeing COMPLETLY alone !! No family, no wife, no "friends", no lover, just 2 dogs !!!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Two bronies in the diner I ate dinner at stopped me and said they liked my MLP Canterlot hoodie.  I messed up at the first encounter (when he tapped me and said "hey, pegasister!" I just looked around rapidly, then down at my shirt, nodded, said "yeah" and left in a hurry). The other guy I tried not to make the same mistake. I asked him what his favorite pony is (AJ), and he in turn asked me mine (a tie between Luna, Twilight, and AJ, which he said was funny ). I asked him if he was hyped for season 4 (obviously yes), then grabbed my food and left. In retrospect I should have stayed and maybe asked his name, or if he lives on campus and if so where, or what he is majoring in, etc. Maybe I would have someone to watch the premiere with.

I think I've seen him eat at that diner before around the same time. I rarely go to that place, but I think I'm going to start going regularly at around 6pm to see if he's there. Perhaps I can chat him up. 

....I have no idea why I am feeling so brave suddenly. Maybe my natural kinship to fellow bronies is what has made me somewhat calmer socially.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I went to an optional meeting with about 40 other people and did a small group/team building exercise. I actually did pretty well talking.


----------



## PainisLove

hiked with my doggy twice today- smell of the ocean breeze, the low skies once atop the mountain, hearing my doggy make a frantic yelp as she chases a rabbit up the mountain lol, purple morning skies, got my nagging driver side window fixed, found out how i'm going to touch my baby (car) up some more.. she loves it when i touch her up


----------



## MoonForge

My walk went well in the morning, i took some photos which weren't too bad. Had some laughs with people on a server i play on.


----------



## VinBZ

I enjoyed my science fiction class today.


----------



## karenw

My till takings balanced on my first day no shortages or overcharges, I was crapping myself as I was really busy re taking the correct amount.


----------



## SHYartist13

I got to the gym and worked out for 2 hours today. I am proud of myself for making the step.


----------



## Cam1

AussiePea said:


> I realised that in 2007 when I last came to South Africa my SA was so bad that I do not have a single memory of enjoying myself, all I remember is worrying about what would happen each evening and hoping it would be spent at home with no outside interaction.
> 
> My current holiday in South Africa is about to come to an end and not once have I felt anxious this trip and I even had multiple big outings including a wedding and large party. I wish I could appreciate this progress more than I do, but hearing from fam here about how different I am then to now helps put it into perspective. Proud.


Wow, sounds like you've come a long way then. Congrats. Love reading posts like this for selfish reasons. Gives me hope :yes



I Lurk Life said:


> I finally got my driver's license on Wednesday and today I got a lot of 4-6 week mail early (it's only been 2 weeks).


Nice, I remember how nerve wrecking it was to go through driver's ed and taking the road tests. Must have felt great to finally get it, congrats


----------



## Cam1

Got a job interview for a seasonal job at Target. Haven't interviewed for a job in a while, but I'm pretty good with them. Have been putting off applying for jobs out of laziness, so it feels good to finally get it done. Need something else to pass the time.


----------



## Parsnip

P and L sent me an e-mail filled with exciting phrases. I'm so excited, so very very excited .


----------



## Kalliber

I got my weapon in this game


----------



## Parsnip

WE'RE GOING TO HAVE BALLOONS, FACE PAINTING, AND A MAN WITH OWLS DURING OUR OPENING WEEKEND. 

Which is made all the more exciting because I'll be able to have my face painted, take home several balloons, and get to have a barn owl land on my hand. With cake. And tea. And fish and chips by the promenade.

This hasn't happened yet, but as I've now been told that this is what shall be happening it counts as something good.


----------



## Guigo

Woke up late because of all the snoodging... had a half *** breakfast and was hungry for most of the day...had to speed to work.. feeling anxious and looking for cops as I speed.
Got to work and didn't have any work to do for the first half hour... 
(I'm a mechanic and work on compensation (flat rate) not hourly)

Did all the bull**** work that other people don't wanna do
Ate a crappy sandwich from the roach-coach at 11:30am
Did more bull**** work for the rest of the day....

*Went home found family was alive and healthy...*

Drank a couple beers and thought about how shi***ty my life is.


----------



## cuppy

My friend (who I haven't emailed/talked to in over a month, maybe 2) STILL wants to see that movie with me ^_^


----------



## cybernaut

Earned a medal in uni yesterday that does not relate to grades. Grades are the only thing I've pretty much accomplished at this school over the years.


----------



## dave007

I played football and scored 5 goals. I also talked to couple of guys playing there and felt normal and happy


----------



## VinBZ

Had a very good run today.


----------



## Greenleaf62

I got paid today.


----------



## Delicate

A girl at work is struggling with depression and an eating disorder, I've dealt with both so I reached out to her and we've got closer since... 

Tonight she texted me saying thank you for everything, how much she appreciates it, how she doesn't have a lot of people to talk to and it's good to know I'm always going to be understanding.

Felt nice!


----------



## feels

Laying in this really soft grass at the cemetery, high, and with the boy that I adore. The lighting and temperature were perfect. It was perfect. I didn't want it to end. Then he let me listen to this Dido song and everything felt really slowed down. It was like a scene in a movie. There were many nice moments today.


----------



## cuppy

I sent in an application for a volunteer event


----------



## Bawsome

This tattoo artist wants me to paint a mural onto his studio wall, i looked into it and i think i can totally do it! he already has the design drawn out so that's the hard part out of the way... this is like the coolest thing ever O_O

!!!!


----------



## The Islander

I went to a restaurant with my aunt, cousin and his girlfriend who I haven't seen for a year and wasn't that anxious :clap Had pretty fun talking to them actually.


----------



## cuppy

Bawsome said:


> This tattoo artist wants me to paint a mural onto his studio wall, i looked into it and i think i can totally do it! he already has the design drawn out so that's the hard part out of the way... this is like the coolest thing ever O_O
> 
> !!!!


----------



## Kiruna

I managed to live through a job interview


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Bought pants intentionally too small but they fit anyway.  Losing weight is my favorite.


----------



## Bawsome

cuppy said:


>


----------



## housebunny

I slept 6 hours. Been gettin insomnia lately so 6 hours was all right.


----------



## Cold Blooded

On my way home from work today, I stopped at a local dog shelter. I wanted to go there for ages but alway end up just driving past. I've filled out some paper work and had a quick look round and saw a 6 year old jack russell I really like the look of. 

Someone called nikki will be phoning in a day or two to arrange a home check and discuss a few things.

Hopefully I will be a dog owner soon A


----------



## tbyrfan

I did a 15-minute presentation by myself in front of the class and I didn't freeze or have a panic attack. I got through the whole thing!! :yay


----------



## The Islander

tbyrfan said:


> I did a 15-minute presentation by myself in front of the class and I didn't freeze or have a panic attack. I got through the whole thing!! :yay


 Wow, congrats! :clap Presentations are such a struggle, I haven't managed to keep one and be satisfied with it.


----------



## foe

I had a great day at work today.


----------



## I Lurk Life

My times for my bus got screwed up and it takes an hour for it to return. I barely saw it in time, a block away. I thought, "Screw it!", and ran as fast as I could to catch up to it. I felt like the child of Usain Bolt and a cheetah and I made it in time.


----------



## fire mage64

Got a perfect score on a presentation I was stressing out about. Did particularly well the part where we are to speak audibly and clearly. Okay, so maybe it was a simple, factual based presentation in only five minutes but still I always worry about meeting time requirements and coming up with the right words to say when I try not to read directly from the power point so it was a big deal for me!



I Lurk Life said:


> My times for my bus got screwed up and it takes an hour for it to return. I barely saw it in time, a block away. I thought, "Screw it!", and ran as fast as I could to catch up to it. I felt like the child of Usain Bolt and a cheetah and I made it in time.


Nice! I know how that feels since there were times during my past high school years when I almost missed the bus. On those days I was as afraid as if I thought the world would end because school was important to me. Plus I felt like I would be a "bad student" for not showing up to class early.



foe said:


> I had a great day at work today.


That's good. With so many people saying they dislike their jobs its nice when you have good days like that.



tbyrfan said:


> I did a 15-minute presentation by myself in front of the class and I didn't freeze or have a panic attack. I got through the whole thing!! :yay


WOW! That's amazing!!!!!!!!!!

I have to do a 20-30 minute presentation next week but its to be done with other group members so technically its only 10 minutes or less for me. Besides that (and besides the junior/senior seminar classes I have yet to take) I have never given a presentation that long before. Remember today whenever you start second guessing yourself about your presentation skills and you'll increase your confidence.



Cold Blooded said:


> On my way home from work today, I stopped at a local dog shelter. I wanted to go there for ages but alway end up just driving past. I've filled out some paper work and had a quick look round and saw a 6 year old jack russell I really like the look of.
> 
> Someone called nikki will be phoning in a day or two to arrange a home check and discuss a few things.
> 
> Hopefully I will be a dog owner soon A


By home check do mean that the staff come to your home to check if it is suitable for the Jack Russell? I didn't know they did that but its great that they do.



tehuti88 said:


> New books! :boogie
> 
> *The Complete Guide To Asperger's Syndrome by Tony Attwood*
> _The Decadent Reader: Fiction, Fantasy, & Perversion In Fin-De-Siecle France_ ed. by Asti Hustvedt
> _The Prince Of Mist_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon


I bought that awhile back when I was curious about Asperger's Syndrome because of the amazon reviews.

As for the third one I just read a sample of it and am thinking about buying it myself. Just curious but have you read Neil Gaiman's the Ocean at the End of the Lane? Its considered an "adult fairytale" by some and I could not put it down!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Went to beach with my friend today to do some fishing and then met with a few other people for some beers. Had only minimal anxiety when I had to meet his other friends, but I got over it fast and had fun.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Everything turned out better than expected and I got two awesome hugs


----------



## matahari

i managed to complete one of the major task at work and feel relieved. 

i took control of the situation from the start and it's almost over.


----------



## moloko

It's official now. See you lazy and unproductive life! Hope we never meet again.


----------



## TryingMara

Today was a good and productive day.


----------



## cuppy

Um, so the girl who wanted to see my notes (she missed last class) was actually very very nice and charming. She's sooo nice, and her voice is like a princess's! gah, I don't know how she's so charming. Like she talks so nicely and easily, ahhh! 

ahh...yeah, so uh, pretty good day


----------



## cuppy

I have another one!

It rained really hard today for a little while, and at the end of the day, there were all these tiny slugs and snails on the concrete ^_^ 

And I found a shiny penny


----------



## AussiePea

This song happened:






Every time I listen to a new song from this band it just ends up with me sitting staring at my screen like a deer into headlights with a content grin on my face.


----------



## inerameia

I finished all of my work.

Also, I avoided my teacher hugging me. *phew*


----------



## Kalliber

New update on warframe


----------



## Zack

Teeth seemed less yellow this morning. (Could have just been the light.)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I picked up a lot of shifts over the past 2 weeks that my coworkers didn't want and I just made a huge paycheck.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Didn't happen today, but yesterday one of my favorite brony musicians asked me to do a collaboration with him. I get to sing one of his songs; he just sent the demo this morning through Soundcloud and I am freaking out with how awesome it sounds already. So freaking excited.


----------



## Plen

I feel like I should make a habit out of posting on this thread frequently 

Today I finished a homework problem set due on Monday, so I can start on the one due Thursday and start working on finals


----------



## crimeclub

AussiePea said:


> This song happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I listen to a new song from this band it just ends up with me sitting staring at my screen like a deer into headlights with a content grin on my face.


F**k yeah.


----------



## crimeclub

*AussiePea*, do you like Thom Yorke's solo stuff? I can't find this song on any album and it pisses me off, but it's so good. If this were among Radiohead's catalog this would easily be my favorite song of theirs.

If you haven't heard it before wear headphones.


----------



## VioletHour

*Compliment*

Someone told me I was worth it. It meant a lot to me


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> Didn't happen today, but yesterday one of my favorite brony musicians asked me to do a collaboration with him. I get to sing one of his songs; he just sent the demo this morning through Soundcloud and I am freaking out with how awesome it sounds already. So freaking excited.


That's so awesome! :yay


----------



## Bawsome

AussiePea said:


> This song happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I listen to a new song from this band it just ends up with me sitting staring at my screen like a deer into headlights with a content grin on my face.


Sweet Mary Louise thats good


----------



## Parsnip

Received my final pay from old job, and managed to not only write out the cheque for 5 weeks worth of rent but pay for my monthly bus pass too. That's definitely a good thing.


----------



## kiiwiih

Sometimes I get overwhelmed and think that my family, especially my grandparents, don't love me as much as my siblings. This is absolutely ridiculous, I know that for a fact, but sometimes I just can't help it. Well, this morning my granddad snuck into my room and left me a little mirror with a raven flapping his wings on top. All of this was made by him. You do not know how much this means to me. He made it because he knows a raven is my favourite bird. This made me feel so special.


----------



## Parsnip

kiiwiih said:


> Sometimes I get overwhelmed and think that my family, especially my grandparents, don't love me as much as my siblings. This is absolutely ridiculous, I know that for a fact, but sometimes I just can't help it. Well, this morning my granddad snuck into my room and left me a little mirror with a raven flapping his wings on top. All of this was made by him. You do not know how much this means to me. He made it because he knows a raven is my favourite bird. This made me feel so special.


Oh my days, how lovely!


----------



## cuppy

I went out to lunch with an old friend  
And I registered for next term's classes today; got all the ones I wanted ^_^



kiiwiih said:


> Sometimes I get overwhelmed and think that my family, especially my grandparents, don't love me as much as my siblings. This is absolutely ridiculous, I know that for a fact, but sometimes I just can't help it. Well, this morning my granddad snuck into my room and left me a little mirror with a raven flapping his wings on top. All of this was made by him. You do not know how much this means to me. He made it because he knows a raven is my favourite bird. This made me feel so special.


Wow, your grandpa is so talented! Such a cool mirror ^_^ And clearly he loves you!


----------



## rosecolored

Today was really good.  I went to an appointment, and I wasn't too nervous, even though I did something silly. Also did something that I was afriad to do earlier this week. Thanking God that I felt this good. :heart


----------



## Relz

I actually hung out with someone today. :O For the first time since 2011.


----------



## mdiada

stood up for myself


----------



## catcharay

I ate KFC
I feel increasingly better, not fully, but at least better


----------



## lisbeth

Last night, somebody very nice said to me "You know, you are the most original girl," and I kind of smile each time I think about it, or the person who said it.


----------



## Kalliber

I got my warframe 8D


----------



## LifeInACage

I went to an arts and crafts fair all by myself and helped my niece with a job application :clap


----------



## moloko

I was with a friend I consider like a brother today. We had not seen each other for many months, it was good to hear his voice again. There was no tension between us, like other times. Wish it was always like this, I miss this type of relationship with him. I was actually dreading this night, but it came out ok.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My high performance fuel injectors just came 

Now I can burn cheap E85 with a hell of a lot more horsepower.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I got to spend time with the person who means the most to me today.


----------



## licorice

I brought home artichokes! I have no idea how to cook them... but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## renegade disaster

phoned a stranger regarding an advert in the local classifieds. was a bit nervous and was gonna put it off till tomorrow as I thought i'd give myself some time to work myself up to doing it. but I managed it ok.


----------



## Ray nichols

I went snowboarding with some friends today. The sun was shining and it was beautiful.


----------



## I Lurk Life

I was feeling depressed throughout the whole weekend, but then I just spent all my time today watching Rocky/Vegeta/NBA/etc. videos and reading inspirational stuff and now I feel like I got my confidence back. Ready to be alpha cuz.


----------



## Cory R

I had some discussions with some of my relatives about normal everyday things and when I talk to my relatives it's usually about my problems.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

DenizenOfDespair said:


> I got to spend time with the person who means the most to me today.


:yes That's what matters most.

My good thing today, although it's only 10am, was a decent run in the very cold. I feel good for doing it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Installed my new high pressure racing fuel injectors today, so I can run solely on E85. It feels like I've gained at least 90hp.

I'm gonna get my truck on the dyno Wednesday and find out how much HP I'm getting.


----------



## JenniferS

Was able to meet my customers expectations, so happy!


----------



## error404

Actually looked the 'sandwich artist' in the eye while ordering and even made a dumb joke, even though I felt ugly as poop today. Also, got a delicious gyro sandwich and boba tea. My satan of a supervisor was busy all day, so I could work in peace. Today was a good day. A good, easy, quiet day.


----------



## cuppy

I had a different day today  Nice to have a change. 

Also, I think I did PRETTY well on my exam today ^_^


----------



## catcharay

I went out to a trout fish farm and caught (with help from my bf) 3 fishes. We had fresh fish on the Bbq. 

I'm not going to lie, my body feels so physically expended..sooo tired. But I think I have to make it a habit.


----------



## Tess Tickles

I made myself a glass of fruit parfait for breakfast.


----------



## Still Waters

Someone I love,who really needed a boost,got to have a completely unexpected incredibly fun day!!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I had a productive conference meeting with my professor and seven other students tonight preparing our papers we're going to be presenting at some other college for Medieval Studies


----------



## hasbeenpugged

I had a great time out with my paddle board today. No wind, flat water, sun and a beautiful view. Took a break at a beach and by chance talked to someone who turns out to live very close to my home town back in Germany.
And now I am having delicious pasta. Perfect.


----------



## yna

I hung out...kind of...with a couple of people from my uni, which is a first for me, and I made them laugh. Also, I feel better about tomorrow. Last night I was a mess, but now I think I will be okay.


----------



## A Void Ant

I fixed my car all by myself.


----------



## Kyle6983

I felt really confident at work today. I also had a good laugh with the coworkers


----------



## renegade disaster

a lady at the till in a shop told me I have a nice face, basically meaning a trust worthy face (within the context of the conversation we were having). I was short on change and she said pop back and give her the rest next time i'm in, which was nice of her.


----------



## miminka

finally got the apartment we wanted! im so excited to move in with my partner,and finally have a little home.


----------



## mdiada

A family friend paid in full the $420 needed to fill up the gas to heat my pappaw's house. It's 20-something degrees and pappaw's tank only had 20%, which was only enough to last for maybe two weeks. Our family has been under some financial struggles lately, and pappaw is on a fixed income and none of us could afford to pay. So my mom called around to the people pappaw and my dad bent over backwards to help, and this one man was more than willing to help out. Seriously makes me overjoyed that there are people in the world who are still kind and caring enough to help out like this. They are such a blessing!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Finally fixed my old trumpet! I haven't played since middle school. I really suck now.  But that's ok, because relearning it will be just as fun. :yes Also learning how to play my old harmonica.


----------



## A Void Ant

My neighbors kid said Hi when I was in the backyard briefly. I feel bad for never talking to them. Maybe they know I'm shy by now (and not cold and bitter).


----------



## loophole

renegade disaster said:


> a lady at the till in a shop told me I have a nice face, basically meaning a trust worthy face (within the context of the conversation we were having). I was short on change and she said pop back and give her the rest next time i'm in, which was nice of her.


Oh Lord be careful it can bite ya in the butt.. lol.... had pneumonia once... Over holidays.. had to go to urgent care... on my way out this lady waves me down. Said I had an honest face.. 2 and a half hours later she got her meds (she totaled her vehicle and broke her hip) I then had to take her to the hotel... she was a nice lady... 2 daughters on their way to college with full ride scholarships for track [twins] lol.... I creaking had pneumonia though! Still kinda cool she had a photo album and stuff.. After that I noticed their names in the newspaper all the time and my wife's parents even heard of them and live an hour away. ... pretty neat story but having a nice honest face can bite ya when your sicker then poo and it's 5 degrees out lol.. I was the nice guy who gave her the ride though :|


----------



## cuppy

There was a difficult problem on my math exam today; I tried solving it 3~4 times with no luck. After checking all my answers, I convinced myself to try again, but in a different way, and I was able to work it out


----------



## AussiePea

I got drunk, and cleaned better than ever.

This post took me 10 minutes.


----------



## lisbeth

I found out that my friend from home is coming to stay this weekend. It's bad timing because I have plans with my flatmates all three days, but inconvenience aside, I'm really pleased to see him.

Also, my seminar tutor came and found me earlier to have a chat, *tell me I didn't have to do my essay* (what?!) and that I could email him anytime over Christmas. I think I'm in love.


----------



## CoffinChild

I had a good laugh with my cousins.


----------



## cmed

4 mile run out in the freezing cold this morning. I love running in cold weather. Haven't worked out outside of a gym in months.


----------



## lzzy

cmed said:


> 4 mile run out in the freezing cold this morning. I love running in cold weather. Haven't worked out outside of a gym in months.


the fresh morning air can do such wonders!

--

Got some clothes today that aren't pure black, I'm going to try and look happier because I've felt much happier lately


----------



## VinBZ

Mmm I just put on a pair of socks that are fresh out of the dryer.


----------



## Idontgetit

I laughed at something, I rarely laugh.


----------



## nothing else

I traveled to Australia on the back of a golden dragon.


----------



## TryingMara

I found my glasses!


----------



## realitysucks

Talked and had a convo with a friend after a long time.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Getting my truck murdered out and my friend is gonna help me with it.


----------



## Barette

I keep getting compliments on my new hair!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finished writing a song


----------



## Zack

I won $1,000.


----------



## error404

Finally got back to (somewhat) normal after 2 days of complete confusion. Feels good.


----------



## Radical But Legal

Finished and handed in my uni assignment I've been working on for the past month. I hope to get a good grade for it.


----------



## warrior4488

Fell down (esteem-wise) many times due to loneliness and lifted myself. Feeling good that I am slowly starting to learn to lift myself that dwell into sadness


----------



## renegade disaster

good and... less than good. 

good thing, I got invited out to a bar/pub for a night out. the downside, I declined the offer due to lack of money and feeling uncomfortable with my appearance and how anxious I would look and feel.

I feel I want to bite the bullet and take someone up on the offer sometime soon though. perhaps before the year is out, I haven't been for a night out in ages.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Still riding high on the good stuff that happened yesterday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finished writing more song lyrics


----------



## vanishingpt

Found some sexy black suede heels to go with a lovely dress I found.


----------



## housebunny

found some new music i love tonight


----------



## cuppy

I broke open a dinner roll that I warmed up in the oven. It was so nice, it made a crunch sound and there was steam coming out of it


----------



## Elros

I opened a window and got some fresh air. First time in 4 months I've had any interaction with the outside


----------



## cuppy

I FINALLY set up an interview for that seasonal part time job. 
I kept putting that off because I was so nervous! ...but I did it, just now


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I have the day off and I actually get to enjoy it because I managed to get some sleep last night. The only bad thing is that rent is due today. I hate dumping so much money all at once.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

- I finally washed all the dishes
- I updated my Okcupid profile & sent out a couple messages


----------



## Tom The Beast

I got positive feedback on the custom PC I made.


----------



## Kalliber

I umm.. got better at learning this choreography


----------



## Crisigv

It actually happened yesterday, but I started a conversation with a complete stranger.


----------



## eveningbat

cuppy said:


> I FINALLY set up an interview for that seasonal part time job.
> I kept putting that off because I was so nervous! ...but I did it, just now


Congratulations!


----------



## Greenleaf62

I finally got accepted into the Teacher Education Program at school! :boogie


----------



## VinBZ

Got an A- on a paper that I was really worried about! So relieved.


----------



## Ahzuran

A random girl I have never seen in my life told me I was cute in the subway on the way home.

That just made my week.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

More long, meaningful conversations with a kind coworker, interspersed with heavy metal eliticism.


----------



## Brisby

I got to decorate my cubicle at work for Christmas. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Perception

My day has been absolute crap. But at least I'm getting some practice at taking things in stride.


----------



## lowselfesteam

i got to see this girl i like today


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Today was a school day which meant I had something to take my mind off everything bothering me for a short while.


----------



## mdiada

waited til the VERY LAST SECOND to revise an essay due tomorrow in english. didn't even read the email with the feedback from my professor til just now because i was so scared she'd say it was awful. read it and got an, "excellent, kathryn. i can't see anything that needs to be changed!" keep in mind i wrote the original ROUGH DRAFT, which was what she sent back with this email, in 3 hours at the last minute. and it's good enough the way it is!  yay!


----------



## ImSorry

I am going to be kind to everyone I meet today. Even if they aren't deserving.  Oh and I'm going to not focus on people/things from the past.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Flying out to Brisbane today.


----------



## mrserjod

Made my first university exam, don't know the result, but feeling good.


----------



## searle

mdiada said:


> waited til the VERY LAST SECOND to revise an essay due tomorrow in english. didn't even read the email with the feedback from my professor til just now because i was so scared she'd say it was awful. read it and got an, "excellent, kathryn. i can't see anything that needs to be changed!" keep in mind i wrote the original ROUGH DRAFT, which was what she sent back with this email, in 3 hours at the last minute. and it's good enough the way it is!  yay!


Hey that's amazing! :boogie

Today I had one of those rare walks around the neighbourhood where I didn't feel like I was drawing attention to myself. 90% less paranoia! :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 gals browsed my profile on Okcupid, one of them I had sent a message to. No replies as yet but baby steps are nice


----------



## T Studdly

I applied for a job


----------



## A Void Ant

My only close friend (who I only see at work) surprised me a text message today.


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie

_Rustication_ by Charles Palliser
_The Key To Everything_ by Alex Kimmell
_The Fate Of Mercy Alban_ by Wendy Webb
_The Portrait Of Mrs. Charbuque_ by Jeffrey Ford
_Madeleine Is Sleeping_ by Sarah Shun-Lien Bynum


----------



## AceEmoKid

Ha, ha! I have finished designing, printing, and assembling my CD booklet, and I finally ordered my tracks properly and burned my first copy. 

"I Don't Think I Can Help You," Ace's mixtape filled with 30 new songs/demos and a booklet filled with original art, coming to a store near you.  (not really; I can't afford to release this thing, lol. But I am giving out at least one copy to my family and anyone else who wants it). This was an entire year in the making. :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

^^^What kind of music do you play?

~ I rearranged an older song of mine for solo perforamce this morning
~ The books I ordered arrived
~ An excoworker I texted said she will be a reference for me in my job hunt


----------



## sirsnits

A mental break through! that is all.


----------



## Greenleaf62

People made me feel appreciated


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I thought I had received all the funds I would get from my last job but today I got a cheque in the mail that secures me all of January to find work as well, sweet stuff!


----------



## cuppy

Met up with my friend today for coffee and to prepare for my interview tomorrow. She's really inspiring! We got to talk a lot, and I'm not sure what exactly it was, but I feel a lot more confident overall  (Maybe because I told her about my anxiety and she said she considers it a success when you compare where I was 2 years ago to where I am now, which I never really thought about)

And then I went to class, where I actually talked to people!! (It's a PE class, so maybe it's easier to talk with each other)

Also, I calmly told my sister (who is a yucky poo-poo face) that she needs to stop taking advantage of my mother, and start doing things herself. (Of course, she didn't listen, but at least I made her go away, if anything )


----------



## crimeclub

cuppy said:


> Met up with my friend today for coffee and to prepare for my interview tomorrow. She's really inspiring! We got to talk a lot, and I'm not sure what exactly it was, but I feel a lot more confident overall  (Maybe because I told her about my anxiety and she said she considers it a success when you compare where I was 2 years ago to where I am now, which I never really thought about)
> 
> And then I went to class, where I actually talked to people!! (It's a PE class, so maybe it's easier to talk with each other)
> 
> Also, I calmly told my sister (who is a yucky poo-poo face) that she needs to stop taking advantage of my mother, and start doing things herself. (Of course, she didn't listen, but at least I made her go away, if anything )


Is that interview for the job at Macys? Let us know how it goes tomorrow. Hopefully you tell us about it in this thread and not in the "what's bothering you" thread.. :no


----------



## Tom The Beast

Had a nice walk with a relative.


----------



## probably offline

I got an A on my test.


----------



## Omgblood

**** yeah drove 30 minutes in the snow after work. Subaru ftw this the moment ive been waiting for all year


----------



## darkalice

So today was a huge first step for me..after being a shut in for the last 13 years..I went for a job interview today..and got the job..Im new to this site so not many know me..but i do credit this site greatly for helping me with this


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A gal I messaged on OkCupid replied to me. Hopefully I can make something of this opportunity


----------



## VinBZ

darkalice said:


> So today was a huge first step for me..after being a shut in for the last 13 years..I went for a job interview today..and got the job..Im new to this site so not many know me..but i do credit this site greatly for helping me with this


Wow, that's really impressive! Job interviews terrify me :|


----------



## TenYears

I managed not to jump in front of a moving bus. Again.


----------



## MuckyMuck

I made people laugh.


----------



## housebunny

I'm having a really nice night.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

About to go to try my hand at surfing for the first time.


----------



## foe

I won a $25 gift certificate today.


----------



## cuppy

crimeclub said:


> Is that interview for the job at Macys? Let us know how it goes tomorrow. Hopefully you tell us about it in this thread and not in the "what's bothering you" thread.. :no


got the job! :yay
:fall


----------



## Gizamalukeix

I drank some red wine and felt halfway normal.


----------



## Bawsome

cuppy said:


> got the job! :yay
> :fall


----------



## Delicate

They're doing a secret santa at work for people who want to opt in. The past three days two girls asked me seperately if I'm doing it and when I said yes they both said "I hope I get you"... That's so nice!!!


----------



## crimeclub

cuppy said:


> got the job! :yay
> :fall


Awesome, good job! 

mini dance party for cuppy!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I got to spend time tonight with the friend who is dearest to my heart.


----------



## cuppy

Bawsome said:


>





crimeclub said:


> Awesome, good job!
> 
> mini dance party for cuppy!












heehee 

Also, I went to a volunteer activity with my class to help at a vegetable garden...I actually talked to people ^_^ (It helped that I was in a group of 3 :b)
But yeah, I didn't realize you could meet with people and get along so well when volunteering ^_^


----------



## jxsxixe

I finally beat level 100 in candy crush


----------



## crimeclub

cuppy said:


> Also, I went to a volunteer activity with my class to help at a vegetable garden...I actually talked to people ^_^ (It helped that I was in a group of 3 :b)
> But yeah, I didn't realize you could meet with people and get along so well when volunteering ^_^


Well you're just finding success all over the place these days!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I rediscovered my spicy wrap making technique


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Met a nice California girl tonight and got a date with her next Friday to go see her friend's band play at Universal city walk. It turns out she lives only 10 minutes away from me back home and she works at a bar and grill that I've been to many times. It's incredibly weird how that happens. She was telling her friend she was unsure about me though, because I seemed kinda awkward. She's sweet as hell and cuter than sin, so I hope I don't ***** up this opportunity. Probably will though :/


----------



## karenw

cuppy said:


> heehee
> 
> Also, I went to a volunteer activity with my class to help at a vegetable garden...I actually talked to people ^_^ (It helped that I was in a group of 3 :b)
> But yeah, I didn't realize you could meet with people and get along so well when volunteering ^_^


Good for you, all good this is volunteering & working you should be very proud as you were initially putting things off. (high five)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

cuppy said:


> got the job! :yay
> :fall


 :clap


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I woke up to it snowing outside. I went outside and despite it being bitterly cold, I couldn't have felt warmer. 
I felt like I was home and I will be in a couple of days. It's getting slower now but sitting here looking out of my window feels familiar.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

cuppy said:


> got the job! :yay
> :fall


and CONGRAAAATSSSS! :boogie :clap


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Congrats ^^ 

Met up with an old friend and spent the weekend together ..feels good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a message asking me to come for an interview for one of the job applications I sent out. I don't know which one it is but it's the first call so that's good


----------



## housebunny

I have Christmas toes.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I made my baby boy laugh for the first time ever


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a nice lunch/movie outing with a friend


----------



## yna

Got an A- on this presentation I did two weeks ago. Phewww.


----------



## Kalliber

Only thing i Can think of is seeing my dogs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a letter saying I can increase my credit limit to an amount that gives me just the right amount of flexibility without being excessive


----------



## cuppy

I did the math and found that I made 72 dollars my first day of work :3


----------



## ChrisSAS

I went for a run. Twice.


----------



## probably offline

I got to class and it turned out that we didn't have to be there today. I went for nothing but... still nooooiiice.


----------



## cmed

Snow is happening out there right now.


----------



## VioletHour

I got an A- in pre-med Biology


----------



## cosmicslop

it is so cold mmhm.


----------



## crimeclub

Yi Sushi Bistro 50% off on all sushi rolls all day every day. Chyeah!


----------



## cuppy

karenw said:


> I like my new hairstyle - good job, always like it how the hairdresser cuts it.


ohh, what kind of hairstyle?


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> I got to class and it turned out that we didn't have to be there today. I went for nothing but... still nooooiiice.


Oh that stooinks!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm now on a texting basis with the gal I've been chatting with on Okcupid & she's inclined to meet me as well


----------



## Neo1234

11/12/13 happened today in India  .I was waiting for this day since 10/11/12. B-)


----------



## rosecolored

Went to a small get together and actually had fun. I talked a little bit and made some jokes and they laughed, even got complimented on my hair (which I was anxious about beforehand)  I'm glad I decided to go, instead of staying home.


----------



## A Void Ant

I successfully did an important thing that needed to be done.


----------



## cuppy

I saw a shooting star  ...I think it was a shooting star :b


----------



## vanishingpt

One of my favourite things is helping people and just being honest with them about thoughts, feelings, dreams, etc. one of my friends who I considered a close friend slowly drifted away from me… but she's been going through a lot lately and knowing she was able to confide in me about some very personal issues and things going on with her made me feel good. I like knowing she can trust me and knowing that I'm able to be supportive for her.

Of course I feel terrible she's going through a lot right now and she doesn't deserve the pain she has… but I'm just glad she has someone she can confide in and that she's honest with her feelings. I think it's one of the most important things you can do to help yourself move forward.


----------



## weiwuwei

I had a bit of small talk with my coworker who I had never talked to before.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Done with finals! :yay
**** yeah.


----------



## karenw

Had a xmas dinner & xmas pudding with nice people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Got a call for a job interview for Friday
~ Dramatic footy game & mild liquor buzz
~ Good text session with this gal I got in contact with on OkCupid


----------



## tehuti88

Mammogram results came back, no problems.

I still wonder what that lump is though... :um


----------



## VinBZ

I had a very good day today! I really felt comfortable being myself and conversing with people at lunch and dinner.

Also, a bunch of people on my floor left today with finals starting to wrap up. This got me thinking ahead a few weeks about how great it will be when everyone comes back from holiday. I'm glad I actually care about these people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Texting with that gal again today
~ Got another interview call
~ Got good & buzzed this afternoon watching the game


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Post #900!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I got a good night of sleep for the first time in a little over a week!


----------



## cuppy

My professor recognized me and told me I'm smart ^_^ (this was yesterday)
Finals going pretty well :yes


----------



## T Studdly

This is something good that will happen.

I'm sick, it's 12 degrees out there but i'm walking out to the supermarket to get my best friend his favorite snack and drink and a shiney notebook for his writing because he's been feeling down lately.

Makes me feel good for doing something.


----------



## VinBZ

Wrote an exam today, I thought it went pretty well. Feels good to be finished with something.


----------



## cmed

Busybusybusy. I love this time of year. So much work to be done, so much money to be made. It was right around this time last year that I realized I was doing well enough with this to quit my job. Not a single regret since.


----------



## cuppy

cmed said:


> Busybusybusy. I love this time of year. So much work to be done, so much money to be made. It was right around this time last year that I realized I was doing well enough with this to quit my job. Not a single regret since.


o_o what kind of work? I want to know! :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Quit smoking again and bought another vape that I can also smoke my hash oil out of.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My Aussie friend finally made up his mind to come out here and visit next month. I feel really uncomfortable with the task of having to entertain someone though. He practically paid my way while I was there, so I know I have to make it up to him.


----------



## millenniumman75

I put up my Christmas tree. The outdoor decorations...tomorrow.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I smoked some bud at rehab and got away with it.


----------



## Kalliber

I slept soo good


----------



## yna

_"_You're a complete life saver, thankssssss soooooo much!_"
_
Feeling appreciated. 

I don't think I turned out to be that helpful though lol. But hey, it is the thought that counts! I hope he still did okay.


----------



## Idontgetit

A milf smiled at me, she wanted the D.


----------



## cuppy

I guess I'm glad that the guy I like waved at me in class today...


----------



## loophole

U guess or you are?


----------



## Crisigv

Had almost no anxiety going into a new store and meeting new people I will be working with.


----------



## cuppy

loophole said:


> U guess or you are?


Aw, well...the rest of my day wasn't so great, but yeah, I'm glad he waved at me


----------



## A Void Ant

I didn't let what was on my mind drag me down. I impressed myself today. I am getting better. It's never a straight up path; some days are good, some bad. It's like walking up a staircase. It's important to stay positive and cognizant of the long-term trend. I know I will have many more bad days and that's okay. I have come a long way and have a long way to go. You never know what the next day will bring. You never know what's around the corner. :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another day texting with this gal


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I smoked again today in rehab. I talked to a girl and smoked with her.


----------



## CharmedOne

Well, one good thing in this current crapfest that is my life. I love my mom. She's actually being a good mom. The mom I've always wanted her to be. She said all the right things to me tonight. Didn't come down on my for things that are clearly my own fault and I know it, but don't really need to hear someone say it. Instead, she was supportive, and I really, really needed that. So, yeah, that....


----------



## Danielf

Met a boy and a girl and now I have 2 new friends. They seem alright.


----------



## licorice

I bought a weird red sweater to decorate for an "ugly Christmas sweater" party... but when I tried it on beforehand to see what I was working with, I discovered it's actually adorable.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My truck is done being fully optimized to run on E85 and I gained 90HP to the wheels. It's nice having that extra power.


----------



## karenw

Bought Xmas gifts all done bar one.


----------



## renegade disaster

did a ton of cooking for the week and got all the washing up sorted, got xmas decs out of the loft now just need to change some bedding.


----------



## Serephina

Finished first of three pillow cases I'm sewing by hand, started a second. Went out in the storm to shut the greenhouse door ..... I was tempted to leave it open all night but then the cats' beds would get damp.


----------



## crimeclub

Serephina said:


> Finished first of three pillow cases I'm sewing by hand, started a second. Went out in the storm to shut the greenhouse door ..... I was tempted to leave it open all night but then the cats' beds would get damp.


Do you sow designs on the pillow cases? You should post pics!


----------



## Serephina

crimeclub said:


> Do you sow designs on the pillow cases? You should post pics!


No, they're fairly plain because they are for pillows(to sleep on), not cushions to go on chairs/sofa.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I cleaned my room & did some laundry


----------



## cuppy

Good day at work, I'm getting to know a few more people and I'm feeling a bit more confident  (Still making mistakes, but I feel better about asking for help now )


----------



## tehuti88

New books! :boogie (Actually from yesterday.)

_Horror Gems Vol. 6_ compiled by Gregory Luce

And the entire _Otherland_ series by Tad Williams:

_City Of Golden Shadow_
_River Of Blue Fire_
_Mountain Of Black Glass_
_Sea Of Silver Light_

I read that these all are actually supposed to be like one novel split into four parts. And apparently this is something this writer often ends up doing with his series books. If that's so, then maybe I've *finally* found somebody as wordy as I am. :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ A good exercise session
~ This gal I'm texting with keeps saying I'm sweet


----------



## Serephina

tehuti88 said:


> Mammogram results came back, no problems.
> 
> I still wonder what that lump is though... :um


Lumps can be benign


----------



## probably offline

I finished reading the remaining 90% of a book today. I've only taken breaks to eat or browse sas for a few minutes here and there. It's now 1.30 AM and tomorrow I have to analyze it and prepare an oral presentation on it. Good time management.jpg.

(I'm dying)


----------



## Delicate

Went to see this punk rock gig with a girl at work who I initially bonded with by offering her support after she had time off due to depression and anxiety... and an eating disorder, all of which I've been through...

She went to me tonight "Are you into this kind of music" I said yeah, her best friend who I love piped up "this is the reason you two have issues... if you listened to Neo and Usher like me you'd be fine... I'm only joking!!! I'm _only _joking!!!" I can laugh at myself so it seriously tickled me, she's hilarious.


----------



## Hermiter

I made a friend here and joined here


----------



## VinBZ

Had a great time at dinner with a few of my floormates. Most people have gone home already but I feel like this is giving me a chance to bond more with the ones who are left.


----------



## Spinny

I've pretty much finished my history assignment and just have my computer science assignment that needs to be done. Then I can finally study for finals and move on to winter break!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I can honestly say I haven't been this happy in ten years.


----------



## karenw

Presents all wrapped, cards all written.


----------



## enterthevoid

Managed to STOP FEELING SORRY FOR MYSELF for a second and went to the gym. It may have not helped much, but It made me feel a little bit better.  I also saw this adorable girl there..


----------



## cuppy

karenw said:


> That's good,that's one thing I used to struggle with asking, as I thought I'd be expected to know


Yeah! I would feel that way too, at my first job (where I got yelled at a lot >_<) But before I started this job, my friend who already works there emphasized that if I don't know something, I should ask. That was the #1 thing she wanted me to know :b

so, *whew!*


----------



## probably offline

I'm finally done with my book analysis. Now I just have to present it to the class tomorrow. Yay :c


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My job interview was decent & I got waffles & whiskey to cap off the productive day


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Some dumb ricer [email protected] bought $300 worth of JDM parts off me on ebay. I snuck those adjustable coilovers out of the junkyard for free.


----------



## cybernaut

Took 6 classes in uni, and made all A's with a 4.0 GPA. I have never made all A's in uni.. It has always been a mix of A's and B's.


----------



## VinBZ

Done finals and I get to go home tomorrow.

Also hugged a friend goodbye today. A friend.


----------



## mdiada

shaved my legs :clap


----------



## Owl-99

mdiada said:


> shaved my legs :clap


Smmmmmmmoooooth baby.


----------



## MysteriousH

Went to look at Christmas lights with my family. :b


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I realized where I stood with a so-called "friend". This is good because I realized that I was in a toxic friendship and wanted no more of it.


----------



## cuppy

ratherunique11 said:


> Took 6 classes in uni, and made all A's with a 4.0 GPA. I have never made all A's in uni.. It has always been a mix of A's and B's.


Omg, yay! :yay 
I'm starting to get some A's again, after a sad string of D's and F's, haha


----------



## CharmedOne

Maybe the worst is over. I just can't keep thinking the way I've been thinking.


----------



## mezzoforte

I got my final grades!

Computer Architecture *A*
Java *A-*
Engineering Calc II *B-* (This was the hardest class I've _ever_ taken  so I'm really happy with this grade!)
Engineering Physics I *B*

:yay :yay


----------



## cybernaut

cuppy said:


> Omg, yay! :yay
> I'm starting to get some A's again, after a sad string of D's and F's, haha



Thanks. Nice improvements on your grades too by the way .



mezzoforte said:


> I got my final grades!
> 
> Computer Architecture *A*
> Java *A-*
> Engineering Calc II *B-* (This was the hardest class I've _ever_ taken  so I'm really happy with this grade!)
> Engineering Physics I *B*
> 
> :yay :yay



Congrats on the grades. I stopped at Pre-Calc in uni, which I had to take 5 times a week. I cannot imagine what Calc II and beyond is like.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had an interview yesterday & was offered the job today


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I'm not depressed today... so far


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I told a former "friend" in the early hours of the morning never to contact me again after receiving a ridiculous level of disrespect for quite some time. Enough was enough, I have too much self-respect to deal with someone who thinks so little of me and knowing that has made me feel really good


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The tuque I asked my bro to send me arrived


----------



## Kalliber

No work weeeee


----------



## A Void Ant

I'm happy to say that I went to the Christmas party at work (one of them, there's another coming up) and despite the fact I was all alone there, my state of mind has not entered into negative territory. I am staying positive, patting myself on the back for even going. It was a big jump for me.


----------



## EternalTime

I woke up happy today, it's the last day before my winter break, that and I finally made it through talking to my school counselor about fee wavers for my college applications. ^_^


----------



## scintilla

I may not have a lot of friends, but I am so so thankful for the few that I do have. They're the best <3 My day has been made.


----------



## CharmedOne

Laptop just turned on after the blue screen of death all morning. Gonna be late to group therapy and transfer some files across the home network to my desktop pc. And not let it go into hibernation mode or anything--maybe I can squeak some more time outta that thing after all... Yay. :clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell

So *****ing high right now. lol

It makes me such a good cook.


----------



## MrZ

I had sushi. So yeah. That was pretty good.


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## cuppy

I bought a pair of boots


----------



## feels

Went to Half Price Books looking for magazines/books with interesting images for collages. Found out that National Geographic mags are only $1 each. :yay I'm gonna slowly try to buy them all.


----------



## probably offline

I got an A on my course and did a presentation(while my hands were shaking like leaves).


----------



## AceEmoKid

Not something that makes me jump up and down for joy, but I'm proud that I visited my sister's high school classroom for the day. I recognized a few faces, and even had to sit up in the front desk, so I felt eyes on me at varying intervals. Luckily, I busied myself with a book I borrowed from the library on bonobo apes, and kept my eyes focused on the page until my surroundings became insignificant. I also bro-hoofed someone in her 6th period who said he liked my pony shirt. ^_^ And I talked a bit to another girl in her class afterschool, who also has an autism spectrum disorder, but perhaps more pronounced. It was hard, and I felt extremely self conscious, but any exposure is good practice for me. :yes


----------



## JoelNZ

I mowed my Uncles Lawn.


----------



## cheekyboo

Cereal for dinner!


----------



## Zatch

Niece had a performance today. T'was awesome.


----------



## housebunny

I went and saw a movie tonight with my favoritest person in the world!  Then we went out for dinner and a couple of drinks and I walked home in the dark and sang, "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" really loud and I sounded great! I had so much fun! And I ran into this older man who is an artist I used to know and he said, "You look more stable, like a triangle." Yes, a triangle that sings!:boogie


----------



## Lipizzan

My roommate moved out yesterday, so today I finally managed to clean the whole apartment without her stuff crowding up all the spaces. The place looks great and the level of cleanliness is up to where I like it  feels good man.


----------



## Delicate

At work they had to pull some stock that had angora wool in because of the reports of the cruelty to rabbits in sourcing the fabric. I knew it must be bad, but when my supervisor showed me and another girl the video it horrified me. What the **** is wrong with the world.


----------



## cafune

I was described as 'fit' by a notorious truth-teller. I think he was just being nice, but it was still good to hear :3


----------



## Zatch

Watching Scott Pilgrim vs. The World after an interesting evening. c:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wrote another song


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Today was my bfs bday. There was lots of cake and beer. What else could a man want ?


----------



## fictionz

Spending my time this weekend being away in another state, staying in a chalet by the beach... I love the wind!


----------



## Kalliber

Uhh
... i slept good xD


----------



## Bedouin

AceEmoKid said:


> Done with finals! :yay
> **** yeah.


Gratz!!!1

And me eh I woke up I guess, been a pretty nice today.
Had a laugh when my mum told me that at 9 when she tried to wake me up she came in and I was hugging and caressing my pillow and talking to it. Lmao.


----------



## eveningbat

I am not at work today.


----------



## ToughUnderdog

I watched a movie with my friends. Glad I finally caught up with the original group of guys-- we've all been working or in school.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Resetting this old desktop has proved worthwhile


----------



## karenw

I finished work for a week.


----------



## VinBZ

I kept my composure in a touchy situation (family related).


----------



## Still Waters

It's just a little thing,but it means a lot to me.-One of the two closest people in the world to me received a beautiful compliment -A woman in the cleaning staff for the dorm room at his University-told me he's a very sweet,kind,humble person and is going to really be someone special in this world! Makes my heart happy!!


----------



## tehuti88

Oh, awesome. A book I preordered on Amazon way back in October finally arrived today, the _Codex Seraphinianus_. (As a preorder, I got it for cheaper than the listed price.) It's like finding an old mysterious illuminated manuscript in some unknown language tucked away in your attic. The only frustrating thing is, it's a book you can't read a word of, all you can do is look at it. ops


----------



## zonebox

I came home and my wife cleaned the house. I love it when she does that for me.


----------



## ineverwipe

Wow nice old school thread. Thanks for this. But it's hard to think of something good for once. Um I guess I cleaned out the DVR a bit. Nothing else that I can think of lol


----------



## Zatch

Had a friend over and almost got through a good movie before he had to depart.


----------



## A Void Ant

Had a good time going with my mom, oldest brother, and little nephew to thrift stores today. I got a few glances from girls and I came so close to saying something to this one who was getting really close to me in the aisle and brushed her hair on me, but all I could do is smirk and blush and keep my head down. I was SO close to saying something. I know I am getting better each day because usually I can't fathom speaking but this time it seemed possible!! Wow I really made a comeback from my recent low of last night. That girl from work? Pfft. Over it. Right now I am happy.


----------



## MuckyMuck

I was plucking turkeys today, i was covered in feathers and even some blood, also i was wearing one of those russian type hats, the big square ones, that i always wear when its really cold. The weather was crazy, as it has been all week, wind, frost, very heavy hail and sleet.
Anyway, when we were finished i decided to walk the dog, one because i wanted to for the dog and two because i wanted to get out off cleaning and stuff.
The thing is, this place is away from the town, down a country road. And here i was looking like a lunatic covered in blood and feathers, walking an Alsatian in borderline hurricane weather.
I found the thoughts of what people would be thinking as they drove by hilarious.

The good part, i stood under a tree when it got really bad and just standing there, watching the dog run around in the crazy weather while i stood there shivering, was so peaceful.


----------



## diamondheart89

Found out I am receiving a decent amount of moneys. 

Also the new roof looks really good.


----------



## inerameia

Scored whiskey and beer.


----------



## Zatch

Had the bestest tasting salod.


----------



## inerameia

Veracity said:


> Had the bestest tasting salod.


What is salod


----------



## Still Waters

Made wonderful homemade fudge today -Cause ya' can't have Christmas in America without FUDGE!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I found my dads old "basic ab workouts for dummies" dvd & learned a few exercises that I can use to strengthen my core & improve my posture


----------



## inerameia

Veracity said:


> Had the bestest tasting salod.


It's me, omofca. I got a name change.


----------



## cuppy

Finally figured out how to find a different color/size of something using the store scanner/computer thingy at work 

edit: omg omg!!! 4.0!!!


----------



## DottedLine

My 10 month old gave me a kiss of her own accord. Just looked at me,put her hand on my cheek and kissed me.


----------



## ineverwipe

Got through my doctors appointment with little anxiety sitting in the waiting room with a few people. That's kind of a big deal for me lol.
And I donated to a good cause.
Good start to the week I'd say


----------



## rosecolored

Had a pretty good day. Got out of the house and hung out with my cousin. Got complimented on my hair 3 times


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I couldn't handle all the stress I'm going through right now, so I decided to get completely blown on benzos. Now I feel fine and like everything is going to be okay.


----------



## Itta

Today I went to centre to see Christmas thee, and actually it looks great,even better that on photos, and plus walked on some park,drunk hot chocolate and ate a lot of food.^^


----------



## TenYears

It will soon be over with


----------



## AndCounting

Roads will open for me tonight


----------



## tehuti88

Got a card from my friend.  I hope she gets her gift, I haven't even made her one of my digital "cards" yet...I don't even know if I have any good recent pictures to use. ;_;



TenYears said:


> It will soon be over with


:hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I discovered a great jazz track


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I managed to get the money to get my car fixed.


----------



## TenYears

It ended.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

When I thought it couldn't possibly get any better, it did.


----------



## melissa75

Went on a date last night, and it went great. Haven't gone out with a guy in quite some time so just meeting him was an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Spent a lot of time talking with a new friend.


----------



## rosecolored

Today was nice. Got some gifts and money, and I feel like I look pretty good today.


----------



## Zatch

all sorts of awesome


----------



## tehuti88

Amazon gift cards.


----------



## cuppy

I smell like a pretty rose ^_^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spent the day cleaning & rearranged our living room


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Christmas.


----------



## Kyle6983

Went and saw the new hobbit for boxing day!


----------



## catcharay

A sweet lady complimented my dress today. Her dress was nice too


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I got an I am Pusheen book from my friend for christmas :3 Pusheen is so cute.


----------



## Kalliber

Woke up and feel really good


----------



## cmed

The past couple of days went great and I'm going shopping for some new running shoes in a little while. I always feel like a cyborg in new running shoes.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Ended up having a really good night, went to see a local band and drank an interesting little cocktail from a teapot, known as santas sack. Glad we went.


----------



## housebunny

I made myself walk for 2 miles this morning, even though I'm sick.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I did my exercise routine


----------



## Shizuma

housebunny said:


> I made myself walk for 2 miles this morning, even though I'm sick.


Oh that's a wonderful idea, I'm going to do that too, it'll clear my mind !

That morning I bought three great books.


----------



## Dresden

_*I walked face first into a lamp post.
Not great I know, but yesterday it was head first down the stairs.
I'm grateful for the little mercy's.. at least.
*_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just made another $400 on ebay. Damn I have a good *****ing racket going. The new motor for my car is pretty much paid for.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sent out another message on OkCupid despite the last round not working in my favour


----------



## A Void Ant

It's more of an abstract thing but I altered something in the way I think today and I just feel great about life right now. I am happy to be alone!! It's better than being around people who make me feel alone.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Talked to someone really cool on OKCupid. He started it off with an interesting prompt (in my profile I listed under "you should message me if....." you want to have an academic discussion), which led to a discussion on cultural anthropology and post modernism. We're discussing depression and anxiety now, but he told me he had to sign off to sleep for now, but will give me a thorough response tomorrow. So yay! :yay I also had a conversation with another person, notably a music teacher with a poetic way of thinking about things (like me), speculating on the physiological causes of chronic depression.

I love it when I get to discuss deeply and feverishly. I usually get nothing more than a few lame "hey's" and "what's up's." What a treat. :b


----------



## catcharay

Went out today and have been out for days in a row now, so im slowly racking up some social points

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## tehuti88

Oh wow, I found a lot of free M/M erotica anthologies on Goodreads last night! Including some stories I think that on Amazon you have to pay for. Now I just need a new Kindle to read them on. Currently working on that. ops


----------



## sad vlad

It is the warmest Christmas ever here. Over 13 degrees Celsius so I went biking for a bit. Not much of an achievement but better than nothing.


----------



## housebunny

2 miles!


----------



## sad vlad

housebunny said:


> 2 miles!


Yes, I heard you. 
Congratulations! :clap


----------



## ineverwipe

I got to sleep in. And the breaking bad marathon today


----------



## housebunny

sad vlad said:


> Yes, I heard you.
> Congratulations! :clap


Haha! Well, thank you! Yeah I've been having a hard time getting out of the house so I'm excited about these walks. Plus I get to see beautiful things like blue spruce needles covered in ice. My goal is to walk every morning.


----------



## sad vlad

housebunny said:


> Haha! Well, thank you! Yeah I've been having a hard time getting out of the house so I'm excited about these walks. Plus I get to see beautiful things like blue spruce needles covered in ice. My goal is to walk every morning.


I was doing biking pretty often in the summer. I liked watching the landscape, some nicely colored flowers on some field, the animals and birds: rabbits, pheasants, wild ducks, hawks and such. It relaxed me a bit.

And yes, walking out can be pretty difficult if you have high anxiety. Biking is easier cause you are moving a lot faster.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## tennislover84

I bought a cookbook where everything involves sausages. Tonight I made a sausage hotpot for my parents, and it turned out great.


----------



## Kalliber

Uhh..got cake..


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Had a nice time spending time with family today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hung out with a bunch of my friend's other friends today. I can tell they think I'm strange and are probably unsure of me, but at least I got invited to a new year's party. I'm glad I didn't flake out today, because that is what I was going to do.


----------



## Blue Dino

A nice late night walk with my dog.


----------



## probably offline

I weighed myself, and I'm finally up to 50 kg(110 lbs) again(I'm usually around there but I was down to 48 last time).


----------



## lastofthekews

My new camera arrived :boogie


----------



## ratbag

I started talking to an old friend.


----------



## AndyD1

Went to my step dads today and his new girlfriends son was there and had a decent conversation with him without being all :blank

Probably helped that i didn't know he was there XD


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I love the variety in the things on this thread.


----------



## Tom The Beast

Exchange some truly laughable banter with my friend for over an hour.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer

Coffee

It WAS GOOD.....


----------



## housebunny

Made some raw applesauce today with fresh ginger and nutmeg.


----------



## catcharay

I had a nice walk on the beach just this evening. Tomorrow, I'll start a walking regimen and eat healthy; so I can aid in my mental strength


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Things took a sudden and un-expecting upswing today.

My car is fixed and out of the shop early, I was invited out on Saturday by some people who I feel are starting to become my friends, and I managed to introduce myself to a cute girl today and have a somewhat normal and flirty conversation with her. She was blushing and giggling, so I could tell I must have been doing something right.


----------



## cafune

I met up with my group of old friends for karaoke  it's nice to have this taste of normalcy in my life; I spent my afternoon/evening in a laughably different state than yesterday, like the contrast is so stark that it's almost painful. But anyway, one of my guy friends is the sweetest(I'm such a sucker for sweetness, can't think about this too much or I'll develop a very much unwanted emotion); I really appreciate knowing that people care about me and are capable of showing it positively (I wonder how my life would have been if I were still at uni with him; sometimes the feeling of loss(having missed out) is so strong it hurts). God, and the hugs. I'm so thankful for hugs. My family isn't very touchy-feely so they were the first ones I've experienced in a long time. I'm going to cry. Oh, and I was also complimented on my appearance and a friend gushed about how fabulous my outfit was. I'm happy.


----------



## housebunny

I ate almost exclusively raw vegan today and I walked two miles.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got beer & whiskey for my New Years indulgence


----------



## Blue Dino

Returned $200 worth of stuff I didn't need today. 

Bought a case of good wine for NYE.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Had a great conversation with a new friend.


----------



## tehuti88

My Certified Refurbished Kindle Touch arrived today.  I connected it to our Wi-Fi and set it up (and accidentally downloaded one of the smutty free books I've been getting lately ops )...seems to work, have yet to put my own writing on it and create collections so I hope that all goes well. What I wanted after all is a nice small quick device to easily browse my items on. Something seemed to go weird with the search function on my old Kindle Keyboard so that it'd freeze for several minutes while doing what should've been a relatively quick search :x so I hope this doesn't do the same, that was so annoying and was the main reason I quit using it. Goodness do I hope that's not just *naturally* how long searches on a Kindle reader take. :um

I need to figure out where I put my new stylus. I also need to charge the old Kindle since I can't recall what my collections were called and the thing has been lying in my room unused for so very long that the battery long ago died. ops


----------



## cafune

I had a decent day. I went to see the Hobbit by myself (my plans to watch it with someone fell through, but I didn't feel like allowing that to interfere with what I wanted; I really enjoyed it--high fantasy is the best escape). I celebrated the birthday of someone close to me with others. Then, walked rounds in town with a friend who later accompanied me to a bar and paid for my drink as a super(!) late birthday treat. I feel like we bonded due to my loosened tongue c: I'm such a lightweight. We viewed the fireworks at midnight, too (beautiful). I'm immensely proud of myself for not behaving like an isolationist/loner this year and getting in healthy doses of positive normal social interactions. I'm also glad I didn't die of embarrassment/shame at the situation I'd gotten myself into at the bar and handled it (however poorly).


----------



## Laceration

My graphics card hasn't crashed yet.

Only thing I can think of, meh.


----------



## cuppy

It's January!!  Which means it's almost spring :b


----------



## beli mawr

Finally did the Polar Bear Swim thing I've been saying I'm going to do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've had footy matches to watch all day & I enjoyed a Chimay Blue during the Chelsea game which we fittingly won


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Got really drunk!


----------



## H i

Got back together with my ex and I plan on working on things much harder than I did the first time. She has a four year old daughter and I really want to help raise her. So, I'm motivated to pursue my college credits and maintaining my job more so . I'm also really pumped to continue working out and have a nice bod by june!

2014 resolutions here we come!!!


----------



## Noca

My lunch turned out well that I made.


----------



## Laceration

I recorded a bunch of riffs I made. Sounded good.


----------



## tehuti88

To my dismay I found that Kindle books I'd downloaded for free--some of which are no longer free--before I got my new Kindle Touch would not open/work on that new Kindle. :cry Which made no sense to me since both Kindles are registered to my account. Turns out this is why when you download a book to transfer via USB later on it asks you which Kindle you plan to transfer it to. I posted one of my typical mile-long freakouts in the help forum and was promptly advised on what to do (while I was still editing my post, no less!), and it seems to have worked.

Granted, I'll have to go through and remove then re-download the affected books _-_ but at least it seems to work, and I'm not used to getting a clear-cut solution so quickly! :eek Usually when something computer related goes wrong I have to plead for help and offer further details over and over and over and then am just told to try a different browser and then everyone ignores me. :roll


----------



## amy94

i got some work done today for my spring classes and washed the dishes and texted my boyfriend a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a new reply on OkCupid


----------



## aGenericUsername

I drank a lot of WATER today instead of soda or sugary crap. Hopefully I can make this a habit!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Got to play with Mikko, one of our family friend's pet cats, when I went over to visit earlier this afternoon. She kept nudging my hand and reaching up whenever I stopped petting her for a few seconds. So cute. <3 I had to get lint-rolled of cat hair afterward (I'm allergic and couldn't bring home cat hair to perpetuate the allergies), but it was worth it.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

I realized its not too late.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Outsmarted my mechanic Grandfather today.

He is trying to rule out a bad fuel injector due to cylinder misfires. He couldn't see anything cosmetically wrong with the injector and it was getting proper voltage. So I told him to swap the suspected bad injector into another cylinder and if that cylinder starts misfiring, then you can guarantee that it's a bad injector. We did this and it worked perfectly.


----------



## cuppy

Paycheck! Money!! :yay


----------



## loophole

Bought one of the nicest sub compact 9mm out there. It's beaut.. Also bought my wife a holy **** balls ring. Way more then I planned on spending... but I spose it's a good thing


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Spent time with two friends today which was a lot of fun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got the 50ft ethernet cable I needed to allow me to have internet access in my room on this old desktop


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just re-watched Hanna.  I always feel great and inspired after watching one of my favorite films.


----------



## cuppy

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've had footy matches to watch all day & I enjoyed a Chimay Blue during the Chelsea game which we fittingly won


OH! Football!! haha :b (I was like 'footy matches...like footsie matches? :con) lol


----------



## CheekyBunny

Learnt a new song on the ukulele today. Feels good


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Smiled at a woman today even though she had thin lips and a very weak chin!


----------



## Laceration

Showed off some of my riffs to this guy and he liked them. He said he loved the last one. Finally the recognition I deserve.


----------



## karenw

I saw a coat that I may buy with my Xmas money.


----------



## CharmedOne

likeaspacemonkey said:


> About halfway through with this. And I regained control over my eyes. And I believe no longer I'm throwing up. Little joys.


This doesn't exactly sound "good." :no You sick, SpaceMonkey? I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## socialanxietyfix

I signed up for a Spartan Race. It's one of those obstacle course races (a big trend these days). I think by training for something in the near future, I'll be focused on a positive goal and feel the sweet satisfaction of accomplishing that goal.


----------



## tehuti88

Found the Man-W***e curled up in the garage again last night. He meowed at me a few times, and purred and rolled around as I petted him, though he ended up rolling over too far and fell off the shelf. ;_;

He's looking so tatty...tail partly missing, a scar over one eye, ears nicked, one side of his face swollen oddly...but it was nice to see he's still hanging in there.

I wonder where he goes when he disappears.


----------



## blue2

pachirisu said:


> so many good things happened today!!


----------



## Kalliber

I have all day by myself


----------



## mb47

Just got picked up in a bookstore!!

No, not THAT kind of picked up. It was a girl (not THAT kind of picked up either)… she commented on my scarf, I cast a pun, before you knew it we'd shared a few laughs and she says to me, "I think you and I would make great friends."

Crazy! Bizarre! All whilst waiting in line!

One of those experiences that doesn't come by every day. What a delightful person.


----------



## fire mage64

Ate a favorite meal


----------



## cuppy

I went and bought a lip thingie, a darker color than I normally wear  (It was on sale!!) I like it a lot, I feel kinda cool wearing it XD

And then I bought a donut


----------



## SunshineSam218

Well I finally got to see Paranormal Activity: The Marked One. A lot of people may give it poor ratings and say horrible things about it but I enjoyed the whole entire movie. Very happy that I finally got to see it.  Made me very happy indeed! Yay!!


----------



## Fadorarawrz

I got to school on time.


----------



## housebunny

I bought a new shower head for my shower today.


----------



## yadx

had a suprisingly positive interaction with a random girl in the elevator today! funny how small things like this can cheer me up for the rest of the day


----------



## cafune

OH MY GOD I GOT THE POSITION FOR EVENTS COORDINATOR OF THE ARTS COMMITTEE. OH MY GOD HOW. OH MY GOD WHY DIDN'T I CHECK MY EMAIL EARLIER. **** MY AVOIDANCE. I HOPE I HAVEN'T JEOPARDIZED ANYTHING BY MY ASTOUNDING IDIOCY. OH MY GOD. I'M DYING. 

edit; feels unauthentic now since the excitement's faded but oh well


----------



## cmed

Found a cheap flight for a trip down to Florida in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tomie

Finally got my stubborn girlfriend to sleep. She stays up late because of the 6h time difference but I'm glad she finally gave in.


----------



## inerameia

I got my meds for my ADHD


----------



## CharmedOne

cafune said:


> OH MY GOD I GOT THE POSITION FOR EVENTS COORDINATOR OF THE ARTS COMMITTEE. OH MY GOD HOW. OH MY GOD WHY DIDN'T I CHECK MY EMAIL EARLIER. **** MY AVOIDANCE. I HOPE I HAVEN'T JEOPARDIZED ANYTHING BY MY ASTOUNDING IDIOCY. OH MY GOD. I'M DYING.
> 
> edit; feels unauthentic now since the excitement's faded but oh well


Congratulations!  That sounds like an interesting job.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Got my ears irrigated. :boogie I can hear the scuffle of shoes, cars whirring by, the ruffle of clothing....And now I can finally play piano again without feeling like a frustrated, partially deaf Beethoven in his mid twenties.


----------



## VinBZ

Finally home.


----------



## cuppy

Hehehe, I made a new online dating profile :b



AceEmoKid said:


> Got my ears irrigated. :boogie I can hear the scuffle of shoes, cars whirring by, the ruffle of clothing....And now I can finally play piano again without feeling like a frustrated, partially deaf Beethoven in his mid twenties.


Ooh, I want to do that too! Did you have to go to the doctor to do it?


----------



## AceEmoKid

cuppy said:


> Hehehe, I made a new online dating profile :b
> 
> Ooh, I want to do that too! Did you have to go to the doctor to do it?


Yes; my primary physician. Although you can go to an ears, nose, & throat specialist for getting your ears cleaned (either through irrigation, or actually picking it out with a tool and magnifying glass -- ouch).

And good luck with the dating site! Which site is it, might I ask?


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> Yes; my primary physician. Although you can go to an ears, nose, & throat specialist for getting your ears cleaned (either through irrigation, or actually picking it out with a tool and magnifying glass -- ouch).
> 
> And good luck with the dating site! Which site is it, might I ask?


Hmm, okay. I don't have medical insurance right now >_<

Um um it's okcupid! hahaha. Oh my god, I don't know if I'd be brave enough to actually put a photo up and message people there XD (like what if someone I know sees me?~) Thanks though!


----------



## AceEmoKid

cuppy said:


> Hmm, okay. I don't have medical insurance right now >_<
> 
> Um um it's okcupid! hahaha. Oh my god, I don't know if I'd be brave enough to actually put a photo up and message people there XD (like what if someone I know sees me?~) Thanks though!


Lol, I joined OKCupid a few months ago (for I don't know what reason, seriously, what the hell was I thinking?). I'd put up a photo if you want easy messages -- but be wary that most will just be shallow compliments about your looks, maybe tagging one small comment at the end about something relevant in your written profile, just to divert attention from their superficial intentions.

Make sure to be thorough in your profile, and answer lots of questions. At least 200+, over time, or else your "match percentages" will be extremely distorted. Good luck. :yes


----------



## cuppy

AceEmoKid said:


> Lol, I joined OKCupid a few months ago (for I don't know what reason, seriously, what the hell was I thinking?). I'd put up a photo if you want easy messages -- but be wary that most will just be shallow compliments about your looks, maybe tagging one small comment at the end about something relevant in your written profile, just to divert attention from their superficial intentions.
> 
> Make sure to be thorough in your profile, and answer lots of questions. At least 200+, over time, or else your "match percentages" will be extremely distorted. Good luck. :yes


eep! I don't even know if I'm ready to be dating yet >_< I'm not sure if this is right for me! (at least for now) Well, I'll just keep answering the questions (I like those ) and when I'm ready I'll put up a picture


----------



## Relz

I made PLANS with someone. To _hang out._ omggggggg

I actually initiated the plans instead of waiting around.

It took me two days to work up the courage to do it, but the thing is... I did it and it worked out.

SELF HUG!


----------



## cafune

CharmedOne said:


> Congratulations!  That sounds like an interesting job.


Hey, thank you! n_n boy, I sure hope so (enough to balance out the work, anyway).


----------



## SunshineSam218

I talked to my boyfriend today and he made me feel great about myself today.  I love him so much, he always cheers me up when I'm down.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I bought donairs for the first time in about a month


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Made more money on ebay today. This time my arc welder sold for $300. That will help me get by until I get paid.


----------



## housebunny

RelinquishedHell said:


> Made more money on ebay today. This time my arc welder sold for $300. That will help me get by until I get paid.


Boy, you're really kicking *** on ebay!

My good thing was I prayed for some people that I initially felt annoyed by on the bus. It was a mother and two little kids and one of the kids was being a brat and I started thinking mean things and then I stopped...and I saw the unhappiness in the little girl's eyes and felt compassion for them and prayed for them all to be blessed.


----------



## Larkspur

I hung out with my "new friend"...and made plans to hang out again. Woohoo!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Did it with my girl of 2 months this morning in my room while my mom was waking up downstairs. Turns out she didn't hear us at all. We went for 2 straight hours, and that's not an exaggeration. I feel ****ing amazing, even though my legs are dead.


----------



## CWe

Found some good music!


----------



## Mochyn

Ate chocolate, sneaky sneaky chocolate which is the best kind!


----------



## VinBZ

I was one of the few people to speak up in a rather awkwardly quiet class today.


----------



## housebunny

A really cute guy went out of his way to help me today at Trader Joe's and then when I was checking out, there were three lines and I was waiting in one of them, he came up front and grabbed my stuff and put me in the front of the line at the new register.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Discovered another band that I'm really digging.


----------



## TryingMara

I survived my interview and won concert tickets


----------



## ineverwipe

I got my grocery shopping done for the next couple weeks


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Something else good that happened today is my friend told me he's finally on vacation from work so we're going to get together soon and practice on our thrash project some more. I can't wait to work with him some more on ideas for songs and getting in front of the mic!


----------



## cuppy

Astronomy class! It was almost like watching a 3d movie :lol


----------



## Euripides

Left my parents' place tonight and took a train back to my flat in Ghent. Bliss. And not a goddamn moment too soon.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Talked briefly with a couple of bronies when I visited my sister's high school biology class today. Also got complimented on my art (I was drawing copious amounts of ponies across various papers to stave boredom). Although when my sister introduced me to one of her periods, one guy whispered really loudly, "She scares me." Lol. I guess I shouldn't mind. Intimidation can be a useful quality.


----------



## ineverwipe

I went to the post office and sent out a package I've been meaning to send out for a few days now. I was incredibly nervous, sweating and everything. But I got it done.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My phone company offered me a discounted non-contract monthly rate that is very reasonable. I'd been using their prepaid service so I didn't have to lock into a contract


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Going to get my Ouroboros tattoo for free.


----------



## Maverick34

My mom is still with [email protected]


----------



## AceEmoKid

That moment when you find all the old projects, aliases, live performances, and text interview from 2008 of one of your favorite artists. Hoooooly. Why is this person so amazing? She gives me a lot of hope in the music business, too. She's not extremely serious or formal, nor technically skilled (except in production of the beats...rapping/singing she has her own unique style that is not technically accurate yet still hits you like a ton of bricks). Plus she's really laid back and funny and communicates with her fans frequently. Her music and personality is absolutely infectious.


----------



## Mochyn

I ate chocolate  shhhhh! :teeth


----------



## Pompeii

I took my fat butt to the gym today. Fat butt enjoyed it very much and requests we go tomorrow also.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may get a second chance with this gal after all


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

My friend introduced me to a band today that I've loving right now.


----------



## cosmicslop

today was the first day in a while it felt good to wake up. a tiny but big thing when it comes to dealing with clinical depression.


----------



## tehuti88

New Kindle arrived, I hope it'll index my writing properly.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Two good things.

I was dreading today, i had to sign up to a night class im gonna do and thoughts of it haunted me all day. Although there is something soothing about driving to someplace by yourself, blaring your favorite music. I got there, couldn't find the entrance, finally did. the place wasnt what i expected, i thought there would be loads of people and demonstrations for the classes, nothing like that at all, met two women leaving and that was it. Went into a office and as is always the case for me, once i got talking i was fine. Got the forms and whatnot and left delighted. 
The fact that i got it out of the way and went thru with it, even though the voice in my head was making excuses all day for not going at all, was very satisfactory.

That was the first thing, since my confidence was soaring (oh such simple things that boosts our poor confidence), i decided to go to the art shop to get a few pencils. I noticed a few times while i shop there a gorgeous, kinda quiet looking girl working there but she never served me yet. This time she did and it was torture for me, but i noticed she kinda kept glancing at me and maybe im delusional, but as she handed me my paper bag of pencils (i love how that sounds), our fingers touched and there was just the slightest pause and she looked at me, smiled, it was such a short moment but it definitely felt like time froze. Me being me of course, said thanks and quickly, and probably awkwardly, walked away. 
Now maybe i am imagining things and making the most out of simple good customer service, but man my heart didnt think so, it was just fluttering like a retarded moth. 
It was a nice feeling all the same, although im dreading visiting there the next time because i know my anxiety will go into overdrive.


----------



## ineverwipe

Um..today that's a hard one. I got a package today, I guess that's something good. Got a new knife, a blade sharpener, and Hyena by Jude Angelini


----------



## calichick

My coworker is one of the sweetest guys in the world.

I've never seen him in a romantic way though, just as a friend, but I'm starting to think that he would make a really nice partner just because of how smart, giving and courteous he is.

I think that we girls take for granted the fact that sometimes the perfect men are right under our noses....

hm..

life is tough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wrote & recorded a new song in the course of a few hours


----------



## AceEmoKid

Got reblogged by one of my favorite musicians via tumblr! DD

[[fangasms]]


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Made plans to meet up with a friend later.


----------



## VinBZ

Had a relaxing dinner and conversation with a small group of friends, just how I like it


----------



## yuttayuth

*Daily Accomplishment*

I finished more than eight topic son my ALEKS CHEM 111A! I have forty more to go before next week. Nevertheless, eight long, hard topics.


----------



## Mochyn

I finished work and I only got hit on the head once.


----------



## Shizuma

I was so anxious to go to school, I was expected the worse, and everything, absolutely everything goes well. I was able to face this things I was afraid of and it just light up my day.


----------



## Serephina

Today I wore, for the first time, a jumper that I knitted about three years ago. It's massive and I could have at least one other person inside it with me. :lol

It's not something I would wear in public but I've really enjoyed wearing at home today ...... it's like a big fuzzy cuddle


----------



## probably offline

I finished my essay.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Spent time with a new friend.


----------



## mooncake

Found out I still have a fair amount of holiday hours to book off from work. I'd thought I was all out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I mixed another track & am setting up to both on youtube this evening


----------



## SnowQueen3

*Had Coffee With a Friend*

Usually a get a lot of anxiety when I go out to coffee but I sat through it for an hour and had a good time


----------



## calichick

Oh. My. God.

I collided with THE hottest guy today. 6'4", dark hair, lean build, wearing jeans and a dark jacket. Tall. Dark. And Handsome.

Omg. He totally startled me since I was looking down like always and having an especially low moment today. We just stood there for 5 minutes. He was mumbling something but I was too shy to look up.

This is the universe's way of slapping me in the face. They're out there.

I feel like my heart was pumped full again. At least for 10 minutes. :blush

Now if only I wasn't so shy.....this story would have a happy ending.


----------



## diamondheart89

I can do what I want.


----------



## PatheticGuy

I'm full of rage... That's a good thing for me.


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## BadStacks

Cycle left me feeling refreshed


----------



## Mousy

Faced my fear of public transportation.


----------



## Delicate

Met the nicest hippy at a cash machine this morning, drinking a bottle of beer and singing that Nelly and Kelly Rowland song. Initially I felt that I should *leave* but we'd already made eye contact so it got awkward.

He was like "OOh _hey _you can get £5 out... better get 10... just to be sure"

Then he turned to me and was like "I'm in a really good mood today!! The police thought I'd done something but today found out that I hadn't...

... and the sun is _shining_"

At this point I _loved _this guy and was like "Yeah, good for you! and you got £10 out too so all is good"

He goes "exactly!!! You enjoy your day sweetie!"

Told him "you too, take care"

He may have been drunk but I don't care, he wasn't ****ed and he made my day more positive lol.


----------



## fineline

i did the dishes for my sick mom


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I'm still alive, that's always a positive in my book.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my first paycheck from my new job


----------



## PatheticGuy

The truly insane on this site are quite entertaining.


----------



## aGenericUsername

I woke up early today for once. Tomorrow I'm going to try to wake up at 6:00 rather than 6:20


----------



## Lokis Whispers

(Not today, but yesterday - I'm just going to consider it today since it's only 6am!) I actually _spoke up_ in class! I answered a question the professor asked, and nobody looked at me funny and the world didn't end, even though that's how it usually feels for me when I attempt to speak up.


----------



## Shizuma

My Mom's message, spent time with a friend and a friend of her, and saw my therapist.


----------



## Fonts

Went on a refreshing walk outside. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## ineverwipe

I got my list done for the week so that's out of the way


----------



## calichick

I'm feeling really comfortable being in my skin lately.

I think that there is something empowering about embracing femininity and womanhood and being appreciated for that by your male counterparts.

I think that men display appreciation much more frequent and apparent than women, but we women always appreciate the man even behind that disapproving glare of self righteousness.


----------



## purechaos

I woke up?


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just got back from a 6 hour gaming session, rekindling my friendship with two classmates from last semester in animation. Mortal Kombat, Borderlands 2, and Halo 4, plus a bunch of shenanigans in between. I feel kind of normal. And cool.


----------



## not2L8

Enjoyed a nice cup of coffee by myself, out in public, outdoor seating and didn't feel anxious or uncomfortable...


----------



## PatheticGuy

Yesterday I got the energy to finally neaten up my room, it's been a mess since I moved into it two months ago.


----------



## explorink

One thing I've started doing this year is writing down at least one good thing that happened and putting it in a box every day. 

It is helping because even if I've had a bad day, I focus on a good thing that happened however small it may be. Even if it's just "found an extra roll of toilet paper."


----------



## Str

I took a cold shower twice.


----------



## P1e2

Had my hair done, got Chinese food to go & used a gift card to get some coffee to go, sweet


----------



## crimeclub

P1e2 said:


> Had my hair done, got Chinese food to go & used a gift card to get some coffee to go, sweet


Sounds like a pretty rad day  I'm in the mood for some Chinese food now...


----------



## Mikebissle

Was bored as hell early today... instead of just moping around, I completed some work reports that were due later next week. Yay for constructive use of free time!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I didn't get shot yet.


----------



## tehuti88

Something unexpected yet good happened, but I fear jinxing it if I tell what it is. :afr Hoping that it stays this way! (And that this alone didn't jinx it. ;_; )


----------



## cuppy

I can drrriiiiiveee~~~ (sorta!) :yay


----------



## MyChi

Well, I think this bartender hit on me when I ordered a drink at a club yesterday (well it was today between 1-2am). I said I wanted a Vodka Red Bull and then while she was pouring the Red Bull, I changed my mind and said "Can you make it a Jaeger instead?". She said "Absolutely!" And after mixing the drink she handed me the receipt for me to sign. While I was signing she said "Wow I can't believe you like Jaeger  I hate it!" etc will a smiling face. The discussion was short but I asked myself after going back to a friend's table "Was she actually hitting on me?". Bartenders tend to be stressed and don't really care who's ordering or what people are ordering, so it must have been something! Right?

She was pretty good-looking so it boosted my ego a little bit  I was thinking about writing my number on the receipt during the talk but it felt a bit silly lol. I'm not the most charming guy (I think) during stressed moments like this when speaking to nice girls.


----------



## ineverwipe

My grand parents left for their trip today. House to myself until Friday woop! Lol


----------



## tehuti88

OMG just saw the awesomest knock-down, drag-out fight between Coz and Sass. Loads of headlocks, throat biting, and repeated face kicking. Better than reality TV.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Good thing I didn't start my diet today because we just ordered Chinese food.


----------



## Elros

Planning our first date


----------



## cuppy

I finished my homework


----------



## Kalliber

I don't feel as upset anymore


----------



## apx24

Got prescribed some medication today. Hopefully I'll feel more motivated now.


----------



## pbjsamm

I was feeling really anxious about something bc I needed help at work and someone swooped in to assist without me having to even ask. It was such a relief. Actually, a few people offered help without me asking, and it felt really good to have the support.


----------



## SnowQueen3

Went for a difficult hike today with my husband and survived! I feel great


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I bought Leffe Blonde for the first time in ages & it's treating me oh so well


----------



## SnowQueen3

Gave myself permission to take it easy today.


----------



## eveningbat

I have mended my home-wearing suit, did the laundry, trimmed my nails, cleaned up my PC, knitted a little and of course, I was at work.


----------



## Chukopin

A friend invited me to go laser gaming during the holidays. I rarely meet with friends outside of school.


----------



## ineverwipe

I did a pretty good job at work this morning I guess


----------



## TryingMara

A friend gave me a lift to the train station and I didn't have to wait long for the trains. Got home a lot earlier than I thought I would.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had today off work & got to sleep a lot as such


----------



## cmed

Caught up with a bunch of old friends over the past couple of days. And being back here reminded me why I left in the first place - it's depressing here. It's a graveyard of fond memories from the past that I knew weren't ever coming back. Come to think of it I haven't been seriously depressed since I moved away. Good sign.


----------



## AceEmoKid

One of my favorite musicians just started following me on tumblr. Basically, I'm going to piss myself. This is amazing. I hope I don't scare or bore her away. Now I'll really have to work hard on maintaining a quality blog.


----------



## matahari

*I had food on my table and i could see the sunshine again... and im still breathing. Thank you God. *


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Had a good first day of my last semester yesterday, hoping today goes just as well.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm getting confused. The first week, my rhetorical arts professor seems to single me out in a negative manner, making me move up to the front seat, but the second week he treats me politely and continually tells me "good job" and references answers I've given throughout discussion in his lectures. It was nice, but also very strange and a bit nerve racking being the center of attention. He even told me "good job" and remembered my name after class ended. O_O


----------



## yellowturtle

I feel happy.


----------



## Mochyn

I joined a gym! had a good work out for an hour.... in the ladies gym :um working up to the main gym, baby steps


----------



## ratbag

Did yoga and some meditation after not doing anything for a while. I feel strange.


----------



## cuppy

omg, a girl in my class drove me home today o_o We don't even know each other that well, and I'm soo awkward ahhh~ howww XD

That was so nice of her!


----------



## licorice

Nothing happened at work today, so I got to sit and drink coffee while listening to a terrified Australian who hates snow.


----------



## zonebox

I found my world of warcraft security token last night, while looking for something else. Tomorrow, I get my paycheck, so I get to revisit the world of Azeroth with my level 85 hunter. 



I quit a while ago, but feel the mmorpg itch once again.


----------



## cybernaut

I drove myself to uni with a car after being past my 3rd year. Not by bus, not by foot, not by bike...but by a car. Finally.


----------



## Vuldoc

snow! :yay


----------



## VinBZ

Had a good time last night watching movies with people in the lounge.


----------



## tehuti88

Sassyfrassy sat in my lap and purred and licked my arm as I typed.  Granted, after a while she started to slowly drift over toward my mousepad, and then gave hints of wanting to try to get in my (inaccessible) window, so I think she was using me :lol but still it was nice.

She's a grumpy-faced little tortoiseshell missing over half her tail...need to post a decent pic of her sometime.

Ah, I think I hear the yelps that mean she's trying to beat up Coz. (Coz is the one who yelps. He's a 13-year-old, approximately 14lbs male.  )


----------



## cuppy

Vuldoc said:


> snow! :yay


Winter Wonderlandd :yay


----------



## cybernaut

I signed my degree plan in uni today. It is official now. I WILL be graduating in the fall.


----------



## CookieCrumble

I had a good day at internship and I met a friend I haven't seen in a long time


----------



## Vuldoc

cuppy said:


> Winter Wonderlandd :yay










Winter Freezingland!! :lol (it's -11 C)


----------



## Lensa

I think I made a friend.


----------



## PandaBearx

All signed up for my courses! :yay and a cute guy said my hair looked nice. ^_^ 

Also I think I'm learning to laugh at my anxiety instead of getting sad about my awkward mistakes. It's pretty funny.


----------



## tehuti88

Coz was lying on the footstool when Sassy walked by. She paused to stand up, wrapped her arm around his neck, and licked his face a few times while he grimaced, then she strolled on her way.

Oh goodness. :mushy :mushy :mushy

ETA, Coz's expression --> :x :lol


----------



## Delicate

Estelle said:


> Did yoga and some meditation after not doing anything for a while. I feel strange.


 Good strange?? Sounds good. I've done this yoga/meditation routine for the past two days after years and it's felt good. Hope your experience was positive!


----------



## licorice

I got to sleep in today.


----------



## fire mage64

I thought I'd have to settle for hamburger helper but was treated to Golden Corral (sp?) instead.

Everyone in class including me got an extension on the due date of an assignment I had forgotten about but managed to finish in time with the extension 



cuppy said:


> omg, a girl in my class drove me home today o_o We don't even know each other that well, and I'm soo awkward ahhh~ howww XD
> 
> That was so nice of her!


Wow that was very nice of her to do! Someone once told me that I could ask them for a ride since I didn't have a car at the time and was still learning how to drive. My parents were okay with transporting me to school so I didn't need to take her offer but it was nice of her to care.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 4 hrs into town the other day (extreme exercise for extreme results!) I worked out with my Mom for an hour to a DVD. I got $45 for doing housework


----------



## AceEmoKid

We had a discussion today about anxiety in Rhetorical Arts. I probably had the most filled paper of answers out of anyone in the class. The teacher even said, when he called on me multiple times to answer, that I was "way ahead and beat everyone in the class." Lol, finally my insight on anxiety is worth something. Well then.


----------



## TenYears

It's not much but I finally got some sleep last night, eight hours. First time I've slept through the night in weeks.


----------



## ineverwipe

I got a ton of stuff done. My list is finished for another week. Now I try to enjoy my weekend


----------



## cuppy

On my way home today I saw an orange cat. It let me pet it ^_^

And I made cookies :3


----------



## Mochyn

Found an old fashioned sweet shop in Chester, bought some chocolate fudge, banana and chocolate fudge, ginger fudge, cherry fudge... ate all said fudge :yay


----------



## tehuti88

Mochyn said:


> chocolate fudge, banana and chocolate fudge, ginger fudge


Ooooooo... :mushy


----------



## Idontgetit

Discovered season 8 of Dexter on Netflix


----------



## renegade disaster

TenYears said:


> It's not much but I finally got some sleep last night, eight hours. First time I've slept through the night in weeks.


good stuff man. I know it seems like only a little thing, but it makes such a difference.
I haven't slept through the night for a while now. I keep waking up in the middle of the night for no reason. its a bloody pain since it takes so long to get back to sleep again and messes up my sleep cycles which often spills over into the next day ruining any order or plans I had.


----------



## beli mawr

This is more like yesterday and a bit minor, but, a young lady came to me t the bus terminal asking if a bus stopped at her stop. Normally I'd give a monosyllabic answer or a "don't know" (as I get off at the first stop, so it doesn't matter to me) and turn away. This time I pulled out my beat up schedule and took a look for her. I was greeted with a "Thank you" and a smile which a monosyllabic answer normally doesn't get. 



ChrissyQ said:


> I walked 4 hrs into town the other day (extreme exercise for extreme results!)


I used to do this when in college during my darkest days I'd walk around the entire campus several times, upwards of 8 hours. Of course, I missed classes... and if only I was smart enough to cut back on my food intake at the same time I'd be a lot smaller.


----------



## renegade disaster

^ I do this as well (long walks) its good for exercise ,gonna do a 2 hour walk later when the weather clears up a bit. will wrap up a bit warmer too since I have a crappy cold.


----------



## VinBZ

I've really had an excellent weekend.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Not really today, but the awful lump that's been in my eyelid for a couple of years seems to have shrunk a lot over the past couple of weeks and now seems to be a lot less noticeable. So I'm happy about that


----------



## cuppy

new makeup, fits my skin-tone!!!
(It feels a little new/strange because the one I used before would make my face look a little darker and orangey, haha)


----------



## MentalWreck

My husband checked me out


----------



## feels

It has been really cold and windy recently, but today (or yesterday at this point :b) the weather was warm with a breeze. I went to a park with a good friend of mine. There was an older man leaning up against his pretty yellow car flying a kite. It was relaxing to watch. There was also this really long sidewalk that sloped downward. I got my longboard out of my car and kept skating down it. Everything just felt really nice.


----------



## ratbag

I just got a call for a job interview. Now I will obsess about it for the next two days.


----------



## tennislover84

Just so glad that we have central heating and running water again. :yay


----------



## Icestorm

Might not sound like much, but I went to the supermarket with my dad. I always find these places scary. There were a few moments that I felt like my heart was going a mile a minute, but overall, it really was not that bad at all. Plus, I got some nice food out of the trip. :b


----------



## LetsBeReal

You guys are awesome. Pointing on the good in a day can be difficult especially if you tend to be pessimistic because of the social awareness thing.

Today, a guy held the door open for me at 7-11...actually....no he didn't he pushed it thinking is have time to catch it but it's not the act of what was done it's the intention that matters most. That, I am grateful for.


----------



## tehuti88

Coz purred in my ear. :blush I love when cats do that.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Started my Art night class, the anxiety all day nearly killed me, when i went there it was fine and im glad i went ahead with it and looking forward to next week.


----------



## ineverwipe

I got my chest xray done today. So I won't have to do that again for at least another year. I guess that's pretty cool


----------



## aGenericUsername

School tomorrow is canceled due to snow.. yep.


----------



## EternalTime

I talked back to someone when they talked to me. >.< In a normal voice too! 
I think I'm making progress


----------



## Ladysoul

Decided quiting weed was the best thing i have done wooh!
would love to chat to x smokers :yes


----------



## kilgoretrout

One of my teachers gave me a coupon to a restaurant . Now I have to go there before next class because she’ll probably ask me if I used it yet and what I ate lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not working, there's footy on & I've got whiskey & herb


----------



## tehuti88

An e-mail from my friend at last! :yay


----------



## ineverwipe

I finished season 2 of Lost


----------



## WhoDey85

Rounded up a bunch of winter coats and took them to the homeless shelter downtown.


----------



## TenYears

ineverwipe said:


> I finished season 2 of Lost


I watched every episode of all six seasons. Was awesome.


----------



## millyxox

Mostly watched videos at school today. Yay! Less work for me


----------



## Safebox

I learned Spencer's zip loop in UMVC3 today. YAAY!

It's kinda sad that something that happened in a video game made my day lmao!!!


----------



## VinBZ

Feeling much better today. Still have a bit of a cold but my fever is gone and I finally got a good night's sleep.


----------



## kilgoretrout

No school today because I didn't go. Heheheheh.


----------



## Roadkill1337

I woke up. That's pretty good, right? :teeth


----------



## Tom The Beast

I trained at my local gym, along with my physical workout, I got a psychological workout when speaking to my trainer about various things!


----------



## probably offline

Finished my essay.


----------



## cafune

I received an adorable response on my tumblr post :3 made my day.

Also, I'm sensing an awesome potential friendship with a girl I met a couple of weeks ago (the few conversations we've had were *seamless*). I haven't seen her in person in over two weeks (since I've been missing that class) and she's contacted me first since then to make sure I'm OK. I'm still not used to feeling cared about this way, especially by someone who is barely an acquaintance. She's really sweet.


----------



## Greenleaf62

We had a snow day and classes were cancelled so I had time to work on some homework.


----------



## millyxox

Tried the self serve cash at Target. Like a boss. lol


----------



## anonanon

Got my paycheck with a bonus for helping out more customers than my other co-workers(?)!


----------



## PatheticGuy

I'm full of energy


----------



## Ryan1994

Got a letter from Royal navy for my psychometric test date


----------



## Crisigv

I actually had a somewhat normal conversation today with my hair dresser.


----------



## PaTrYcK

Some girl at my school who I talk to sometimes wanted to hang out this weekend.


----------



## cuppy

My Astronomy test today wasn't so bad at all. In fact, I think I did pretty good! :yay

Also, just when I thought the perfume sale (on this company's site that I like) was over, there was another one starting today, haha :b I guess they have those a lot, which is good for me!

And my school library had a display of some books and their movies side-by-side, encouraging us to both watch the movie and read the book, I think it said "Which was better?" Anyway, I didn't know the movie "Precious" was based off a book! (The book is called "Push") It is hard to put down! (I haven't seen the movie yet, though when I first saw the trailer a few years ago, it made me want to cry)

Also, my astronomy professor said "Thank you" to me today when I handed in my test.


----------



## Kalliber

I can play my game


----------



## AceEmoKid

Somebody was sitting in my seat when I arrived at my Rhetorical Arts class -- I had to take the empty seat behind her. Although, that wasn't too bad (I don't mind it when I have an excuse not to sit in the front seat). She turned around and greeted me as soon as I sat down, which is slightly weird because nobody ever talks to me in any of my classes....Although, not too strange considering we were in a discussion group together near the start of the semester. She asked how I was and inquired about my sweatshirt (my Canterlot hoodie which I love and wear pretty much everyday), to which I replied that it was referencing the fictional capital city of Equestria from the TV show, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. She started asking me about the show until class started.  Her impression was that it was filled with purple and pink unicorns (I guess this is true to some extent), and I gauged that she was shocked that a person of such a tomboyish appearance would be into such a "girly" show.


----------



## AceEmoKid

My classmates invited me to hang out off campus for a few hours. Holy crap. I'm actually about to do a normal social thingy.


----------



## Mochyn

cuppy said:


> watch the movie and read the book


 I love to read the book then watch the movie  or movies if it's an old book and there are several film versions, I've never found a movie that's better than the book.

I went to the gym and went swimming for the first time in over 15 years, I only went in the little pool because it was empty but I'm amazed I even did that, I'm going to build up my stamina for the big pool, swimming is hard!


----------



## cuppy

Mochyn said:


> I love to read the book then watch the movie  or movies if it's an old book and there are several film versions, I've never found a movie that's better than the book.


Haha, I think the only book turned movie that I've read BEFORE watching the movies was the Harry Potter books :b



AceEmoKid said:


> Somebody was sitting in my seat when I arrived at my Rhetorical Arts class -- I had to take the empty seat behind her. Although, that wasn't too bad (I don't mind it when I have an excuse not to sit in the front seat). She turned around and greeted me as soon as I sat down, which is slightly weird because nobody ever talks to me in any of my classes....Although, not too strange considering we were in a discussion group together near the start of the semester. She asked how I was and inquired about my sweatshirt (my Canterlot hoodie which I love and wear pretty much everyday), to which I replied that it was referencing the fictional capital city of Equestria from the TV show, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. She started asking me about the show until class started.  Her impression was that it was filled with purple and pink unicorns (I guess this is true to some extent), and I gauged that she was shocked that a person of such a tomboyish appearance would be into such a "girly" show.


She must have sat there because she always sees you sitting there and wanted to talk to you ^_^


----------



## MuckyMuck

Finally finished my second video and although its not exactly what i wanted it to be, im still very happy with it.
Oh and my favorite jumper is washed and good to go again.


----------



## cuppy

I made a strawberry-spinach-soymilk smoothie today. 
It was an experiment. Pretty good! XD


----------



## Bipod

I've talked to strangers


----------



## Andre

I saw an old class mate at my support group.


----------



## Euripides

A good long, hot, steamy shave with my old brush, double edged razor, a new blade and some blues in the background. A slap of that 1934 alcohol on the face. The little things.


----------



## Shizuma

My mother talked to me nicely and my sister will come soon with cakes.


----------



## TryingMara

Work was closed due to the snow and I won concert tickets :boogie


----------



## Shizuma

I succeed in my English oral exam, my teacher even said that I made her day and that my presentation was brilliant ! Of course I was shaking -in front of people- but I really didn't care because I was not overthinking, and I just didn't care what they were thinking of me.

Then in the bus there was this boy who bullied me years ago, and I didn't move or panik like I always do, I looked at him in the eyes and he recognized me and then he ducked his head.

Then I talked to strangers about feminism and about books and I drank tea with them and it was so cool.


----------



## Confused92

I passed another exam.Success


----------



## ineverwipe

I got caught up on Lost lol. Now I can watch it on G4.

Pretty lame yes but that's the only good I have for today. I have a feeling this week is going to be tough


----------



## Schmosby

Shizuma said:


> I succeed in my English oral exam





Confused92 said:


> I passed another exam.Success


Congrats to you both.

I started to feel today like I'm getting over my constantly sleeping thing that's been going on since September, I've also got my daily exercising going again and did 45mins or so today


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Finally in Philadelphia


----------



## cuppy

I found a penny :3


----------



## P1e2

Did all the required PT for my TMJ plus some additional exercises.


----------



## Valtron

I went on an awesome second date with someone.  Feeling optimistic!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Skeletonwitch was awesome last night, can't wait to do some sightseeing today. The weather should be conducive.


----------



## starsfreak

Got a new phone for my birthday today


----------



## Stilla

^ Happy birthday!

____________________________________

Sweet old lady said I look really cute today.
I think she slapped my butt too when we said good bye but I'm hoping that was a misunderstanding.



This is coming off completely wrong and weird now than I had originally intended. Wow.


----------



## The Islander

I talked to a girl in my class today and made her laugh ^^ It may not seem like much, but it made me feel more confident for the rest of the day


----------



## MuckyMuck

The Islander said:


> I talked to a girl in my class today and made her laugh ^^ It may not seem like much, but it made me feel more confident for the rest of the day


That aftershave man, works every time.

I walked a few miles today, brought my camera, took photos, the weather was such a nice change from the usual hurricane stuff, which is back now though. Most importantly i walked thru my town, which is such a difficult thing for me.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Today I answered a PM and messaged another user which resulted in a nice, casual conversation.

It may not seem like much but for me is rather huge, since I've always had this complex ritual before I even decided to start a conversation with someone, it's nice to loosen up a little bit.


----------



## Consider

made money


----------



## cuppy

I found a dime :3


----------



## Shizuma

I saw my neighbour this morning and he took the same bus as me. He was with his cousin, and they were looking at me while they were talking. I like the way he stares at me. I really should try to talk to him next time. Anyway, just saw him lit up my day.


----------



## Destabilise

earned £10 rich kid here, had a few short convos with friendly people better than shutting myself indoors all day still feel i need to do more so hopefully going to apply for a few jobs


----------



## fliptus

I ran 5 km (3,1 miles) in 28 minutes, and high fived a girl who was also running, the oposite way. That high five boosted me to run the last few minutes, the high five was lovely and smooth. Well - that was my highlight


----------



## starsfreak

Finally put up a profilce pic on FB and got over 30 likes for it 

Oh man my life is so miserable haha


----------



## cuppy

Finally went to the Goodwill store in my neighborhood, found a nice t-shirt


----------



## drNYster

Got a 3 month auto credit limit increase with Chase! Super happy about that!


----------



## VinBZ

Talked to a cute girl from one of my classes while at an event at my residence. I've been meaning to do this for a while now so I'm glad I finally managed to talk myself into it. She was really cool, all went as I had hoped


----------



## drNYster

VinBZ said:


> Talked to a cute girl from one of my classes while at an event at my residence. I've been meaning to do this for a while now so I'm glad I finally managed to talk myself into it. She was really cool, all went as I had hoped


Congrats brother, glad you found the courage.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## AceEmoKid

Yesterday I told two of my classmates who I hang out with sometimes about me dropping out after this semester. Today one of the classmates said he'd miss me, which made me feel somewhat valuable, especially coming from him (he's a jokester and rarely takes anything seriously). And the other classmate texted me and said, even though he lives hours away, he'd find a way to visit in the summer. I know he's really flaky and this watery promise will most likely disintegrate, but it's the sentiment that counts.


----------



## TryingMara

The kids weren't bad and I got extra coffee.


----------



## Minkiro

As i was fixing my hair in my school's bathroom mirror, the janitor who was cleaning up nearby looked at me and said "Don't worry, you're beautiful." 

I thought that was sweet.


----------



## cesarfrom1992

Made myself a yummy breakfast consisting of 
Eggs
Tomatoes
Onions
Spinach
Sausage


It was soo good.


----------



## MEC

The Olympics started today!! I am so excited. :yay


----------



## rikkie

Watched loads of SNL skits on yahoo that made me laugh!


----------



## moloko

I've read something from someone here that made me happy and feel good about myself. At least I made an impression that lasted.


----------



## cuppy

I saw a snail


----------



## tronjheim

I saw 3 ex-cotrainees from a company I applied in last September. I only trained in the company for a week but they still recognize me and even remeber my name. I sat with them while they ate at the mall, listening to their stories and stuff.


----------



## sad vlad

Nothing good happened.:|


----------



## wmu'14

Last Saturday was my first day preparing tax returns for clients and I did terrible. I was beginning to secondguess me being involved in the program.

Today I was much improved. I still struggled, and my interactions with the clients could be smoother, but I felt like I can do this and felt really confident knowing that I was filing them right.


----------



## tronjheim

My Pokémon Y Pokédex is finally complete! All 718 Pokémon!!! I did have to resort to getting non-legitimate Pokémon for the last two, but so what? No one was willing to spare me their Meloetta and Shaymin.


----------



## Shizuma

I talked to my sister


----------



## hobsh

I went to the cinema and watched The Lego Movie. Although it should be a movie for kids, I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I felt reasonably well.


----------



## tronjheim

I'm on a friend-collecting streak on Pokemon Y!!! I just have to bribe them with my Rayquazas. Hehehe.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I finally figured out how to do one of my homework problems. Also, my class was cancelled today.



hobsh said:


> I went to the cinema and watched The Lego Movie. Although it should be a movie for kids, I enjoyed it so much.


I saw this movie, too! I thought it was fantastic, and I am an adult as well. This movie can be enjoyable for all ages -- kids and kids-at-heart! 

Besides the childhood-inspired plot, I really enjoyed the deeper message that was given when the live-action part of the film began.


----------



## Puppet Master

Won a ****ing X-Box One!:clap


----------



## Shizuma

My new and first laptop is awesome.


----------



## cybernaut

Made an "A" on my first exam for the semester. Im aiming to get a 4.0 like last semester.... 
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## oku

I applied for a job.


----------



## Mittens76

Ah, my History teacher told me that I was the only one in my class to get all of the multiple choice questions on WW1 correct. So, yeah that made me feel great


----------



## Valtron

I, uh, have a boyfriend now. :bah It's very surreal.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Valtron said:


> I, uh, have a boyfriend now. :bah It's very surreal.


Congrats :boogie


----------



## Jesuszilla

Puppet Master said:


> Won a ****ing X-Box One!:clap


 how?


----------



## cuppy

I was kind of a "leader" in my class groupwork today  
(mostly because the others hadn't come up with any ideas to talk about like they were supposed to >_>)
Also, I made a friend at school :3
And I made a cake, hehe ^_^



Valtron said:


> I, uh, have a boyfriend now. :bah It's very surreal.


HEE HEE HEEEEEEEEEEEEE~~~  
yay yay ^_^


----------



## MuckyMuck

Went jogging with my brother, weather was a bit wild. But as we got up the road it went a bit mad, then it just became ridiculous. Twigs flying everywhere, our faces numb from being pounded by hailstones, soaked to the skin, blown all around the place. People driving by shaking their heads and staring in awe at these two lunatics out running in probably the worse weather we've had in years. 
Loved it though, it was just so exhilarating.

Although i wouldn't recommend it to anyone...


----------



## Greenleaf62

It snowed today, so I got to go out and play in it 

Also, classes are cancelled again tomorrow. :boogie


----------



## cybernaut

Took myself on A.M. roadtrip. I'm a new driver, so I'm trying to adjust to it. Road trip, road triiippp . 
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## rosecolored

Got called in for an interview for a job I applied for less than 24 hours ago. The interview is tomorrow. Really hoping I do good.


----------



## Stiltzkin

My dermatologist confirmed that i'm not balding. That would have been the icing on the cake...


----------



## MEC

It's Friday and it's Payday!


----------



## vanishingpt

Karaoking and dance party! Wahoo! LOL.

I also received an anonymous love-gram from a friend of mine. He's been pretty sweet lately, working hard, and being much more attentive. I don't think it means anything but I'm glad he's paying more attention to details now.


----------



## feels

Bought a ticket to a Black Angels concert. :boogie I'm psyched.


----------



## HanSolo

saw 3-5 girls I like, 2 were on the job and I talked to them

talked to some strangers


----------



## caelle

I ate cake


----------



## cmed

more snow :]


----------



## Crisigv

Got to leave work early


----------



## Higgins

Ummm... 99 cent fresh pizza.


----------



## Mittens76

Ah I got straight A's


----------



## cuppy

Went shopping~ :yay 
I got a cute dress and a pretty flower-thing for my hair ^_^


----------



## P1e2

Took my dog for a walk in the late afternoon and the rain subsided pretty much which was lucky for us. It was so nice and refreshing outside with a nice breeze blowing around. Relaxed some today which was great due to having some stress earlier in the week.:boogie


----------



## Mochyn

I went out last night and I got home safe this morning, I didn't get punched or glassed, which at a few points in the evening felt like a possibility. All-in-all a success at surviving.


----------



## VivienHarper

I had a good workout in the morning


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Saw a girl with freckles drop her groceries all over the carpark. I helped her of course, but I made sure I didn't touch those freckles :S


----------



## Northern Lights

I have a new boyfriend and I spent the whole weekend with him. And I just realised that these have been the happiest 48 hours I spent in a very long time! :love2


----------



## lov3np3ac3

The ending of my book was good, and I can't wait to read the sequel!


----------



## bluecrime

My mood swings balanced out for the first time in weeks


----------



## PandaBearx

Just had fun today <3 which was a really nice change.


----------



## Adinaaa04

While chillin' at the mall by myself (as usual) and playing a game on my phone,a 3 year old girl, got closer to me and she said that she wanted to sit next to me, her mother was with her~ so after talking with me for a while,the little girl had to go to eat ice cream, and before going she stopped and looked at me and said: "wanna come with us to get ice cream too?". She was so sweet//sigh// she really made my day!


----------



## anxious87

I felt alright and I was productive. I did some research, shoveled my way out of the drive way and went out for a bit while suppressing some of my anxiety. Also got some work done and saw the latest episodes of the walking dead. They weren't too bad.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I finally got up the energy and motivation to work on my homework and got part of it done! :clap I'm now feeling a lot better, as most of my day was spent wallowing in my depression and fatigue. I also found some Vincent Price movies that I hadn't seen yet on Youtube.

There's nothing like a little accomplishment and some Vincent Price movies to make me feel better.



Adinaaa04 said:


> While chillin' at the mall by myself (as usual) and playing a game on my phone,a 3 year old girl, got closer to me and she said that she wanted to sit next to me, her mother was with her~ so after talking with me for a while,the little girl had to go to eat ice cream, and before going she stopped and looked at me and said: "wanna come with us to get ice cream too?". She was so sweet//sigh// she really made my day!


Aww, that sounds so cute!


----------



## LemonDrops

Well not much happened today :blank , but the other day I got the college acceptance letter to the Honors program of my safety school  Can't wait for my other letters to come in during March and April.


----------



## xPaperPlanes

It's been a pretty productive day so far..


----------



## perennial wallflower

A friendly chit-chat.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I drove to Mexico this morning out of pure boredom. Don't ask.


----------



## AceEmoKid

For once, my drawing II teacher actually gave me a compliment instead of criticism.


----------



## TenYears

In our daily 6:00am meeting at work, out of the 50 people present my boss decides to call on me to answer some questions. Mostly about OSHA crap and safety. I did OK, I spoke up and got all but one right and everything, wasn't anxious much at all. I think it's because she caught me totally off guard, if I'd had time to think about doing it before hand I'd have been screwed. She told me later on that I did great.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I got some of my homework done, I talked to someone about my depression, and right now I am smiling like crazy and it feels great! Thinking about my favorite people always makes me happy, not matter what.


----------



## Buerhle

Went for a little run tonight, hopefully I keep it up.


----------



## Tokztero

Saved a girl from being kidnapped.


----------



## probably offline

I had an oral presentation. It went well. My mouth was dry, and my hands were shaking a little, but I managed to stay on course.


----------



## ineverwipe

I didn't skip a meal today. Which is pretty cool since lately my appetite hasn't been all that great


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I feel really good today. Well, emotionally, anyway!

I've been feeling super depressed for a long time, and yesterday was awful. Today, though, is like a total transformation. I feel great and have been smiling all day! Maybe I've finally snapped, but it's lovely to not feel depressed. I'd take crazy over depressed any day! 

It's amazing what vitamin supplements and one's favorite people can do to change one's outlook! :yay

Also, I was the only person in my class to get the homework done on time today, so I got kudos from the professor in class and he showed off my work. Normally that would make me feel anxious, but I was able to talk about my work in front of the class!


----------



## KaitlynRose

I picked up my class ring today. I am pleased with how beautiful it came out, as I should be. This ring may be the only one I wear for the rest of my life, after all.


----------



## dogapus

I didn't hurt myself today.


----------



## PandaBearx

I got a new air freshener and my room smells like candy. That and I've just dealt with some nice people today.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked work experience at pet store. I got lots of Valentine's Clearance 70 % off!


----------



## lolligag

My country won at least one gold medal!


----------



## KaitlynRose

I was praised for being "wise".

Hah, a sixteen year old? Wise? Inconceivable.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I felt good again today! And I got more of my work done. Even though I have a lot more work to do by tomorrow, I am not letting it upset me like usual.


----------



## penguin runner

I was told I was awesome. It's nice to know people care about you even when you think they could not care less.


----------



## Noll

I finally had pizza. It was with falafel and fries and sauce and things. It was the coolest thing ever. The falafel at that place is just amazing. It's just... I can't explain. It's perfect. If you've ever had falafel it's probably better than the falafel you've had.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

My boss is away on holiday so today has been pretty cruisey in the office by myself


----------



## JeanniesRiver

Sunset. This evening I was sitting with my parrot. We were facing out the big window onto the deck and as the sunset she let out a long sigh. I've had her awhile now and she knows how I like this time of day.

I loved the sunset. She did too.


----------



## JeanniesRiver

I am grateful that tomorrow is my day off. I am grateful that I can sleep late since it is nearly 2 am now. I am grateful that I left the pillow case on my husbands pillow while he was out of town because I can hold it while I sleep until he returns.

I am grateful that I can realize I have things to be grateful for.

I am grateful that I logged in here tonight.


----------



## Malek

Someone told me words I really wanted to receive from them, I don't recall being this happy in years... I'm afraid to jinx it, yet I feel the desire to illustrate my happiness in some form somehow.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I feel happy again today AND I got a metric crudton of work done! I didn't let the amount of work I needed to do upset me like it usually does. In just 2 hours this morning, I finished all the things that were due today!

Also, at the last minute, my instructor asked me to do a presentation in class today because I was the only one to get the homework done and he wanted me to demonstrate my work and talk to the class about it. I had *no* time to prepare, but I totally nailed it! I wasn't nervous at ALL which has never happened to me before in a presentation! Usually my voice at least shakes, but here there was nothing!

Hot dang, I am a badass! I'm the best! I'm super hyped now! :yay


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My anxiety wasn't that bad today and I was unmedicated. I still have to go to class at 4, so I don't want to speak too soon. I'm thinking I'll have to make this a good day and indulge in some klonopin before school. After all, I've been pretty good at only taking 0.5mg within that past 3 days.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

For starters, it's fridayyyy !  And I've had a super cruisey day at work. Planned after work drinks with some friends and I get to have as many ciders after this wooooo


----------



## cuppy

This week was pretty great ^_^
I got a pretty perfume on sale, I went to my professor's office hours and talked to him a tiny bit (he's so cool! XD), finished putting together a presentation with my group, and did pretty well on a test that I studied for last-minute (hoping my score is good too!) Next time I'll study from the beginning :b


----------



## tronjheim

a) Went to the university to attend the launching of the art exhibit of a friend and to congratulate him also. 
b) Saw a classmate who was taking her master's degree who hugged me in greeting. I returned the hug awkwardly not being used to such a gesture.

c) Last weekend, I refused for the nth time a cigarette from my drinking buddies. They just keep on teasing me that I should start smoking.


----------



## ratbag

Good: Got through my job interview. Bad:It was at Walmart.


----------



## tehuti88

I just peeled open a new can of cholestyramine and the cats came running to me with big hopeful eyes like, "Yeeessssss...?" :lol


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got $45 for housecleaning,


----------



## AceEmoKid

The dude in the mail room said he liked my shirt. He said, "Cool ponies."


----------



## tronjheim

Told an actual German, "Auf Wiedersehen!" And they replied with, "Tschüß!"


----------



## alienbird

I had a yummy cookie. It was... yummy. 

Um... yep... that's something.

:yay


----------



## WhoDey85

I got to watch my nephew score 18 points in his 4th grade basketball tournament game which moved them on to the next round tomorrow. #proud uncle


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## tronjheim

Finally finished a painting of Mega Blastoise.


----------



## Jesuszilla

People have noticed I lost weight.


----------



## cybernaut

1.Getting back into my hobbies over the couple of weeks. 
2.Using the Internet to only research things I am curious about (Google or YT) or just to buy things online instead of using it to waste time
3. Had the guts to call my dad to wish him a Happy Birthday
4. Got through a rough school week.


----------



## AnnaNora

the sun is out! and I love it took a walk with my pooch


----------



## cuppy

I did some of the reading I was supposed to today like a student is supposed to! (as opposed to not doing it at all, lol)


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Discovered some more bands that I'm really liking.


----------



## cmed

Took the day off completely. First day off in over a month. Watched the gold medal hockey game this morning, then a basketball game, then another basketball game. Doing absolutely nothing feels good.


----------



## Delicate

Not _really _positive but... I went out last night (I never go out) and I made out with this guy who I was dancing with... and later I kissed another guy. Now I feel like a _slag_, but I'm not... by _any _means... It'd been_ five years _since I kissed a guy, the fact that they both wanted more made me think _"at least I don't come off as an inexperienced teenager"_. So I will take that as a pro. A sl**ty pro. But now I'm going through a shame cycle.


----------



## PressOnBrah

Didn't do much today besides hike with my dog, but will be posting about my successful hot chick approach tomorrow.


----------



## anxious87

I took a walk and got a little more reading done


----------



## hobsh

I had dinner with my kids at our favourite restaurant, I enjoyed it and it was really nice.


----------



## MrKappa

I got censored twice within the course of two weeks on a board for discussing herbology in the herbology section.

Reminded me of the state of the internet.


----------



## 1lifetolove

Took my dogs to the dog park and my lil bossy chihuahua actually behaved himself and didnt intimidate all the other dogs! It was nice to not get mean scowls from other owners..although it is quite funny to see a 60 pound dog so scared of a little 8 pounder.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I think I disturbed my roommate when she came back to grab her stuff and I was blasting some hard electro-punk music, which included lyrics about banging girls and eating ****. It was pretty funny how quickly she went out of the room. LOL.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Most of the day, my class was only 6 people. Most of the class was doing a first aid thing or whatever.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> I think I disturbed my roommate when she came back to grab her stuff and I was blasting some hard electro-punk music, which included lyrics about banging girls and eating ****. It was pretty funny how quickly she went out of the room. LOL.


oh god i'm laughing so hard she probably ran back to church


----------



## tronjheim

Somebody saved me from replying to an uninformed reply to my comment in a Youtube video.


----------



## cuppy

I practiced driving today~ Whee!~*








*not as glamorous in real life...but it's sure nice to pretend :b 
It was a nice breezy day, we had the windows down


----------



## cybernaut

1. A stranger who talked to me about many random things when walking past him in my college parking lot (his gf, his over-hour workshift, the weather, parking issues, etc)
* I love people like this...! The random types who talk about random things. *

2. I had to stand on the commuter bus, and this guy offered me his seat because I was carrying a lot of things. 
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## cybernaut

Delicate said:


> Went out for the first time in forever last night. Got two guys numbers... I haven't heard from either... do I contact??


Might as well for it. Are they cute in your opinion?
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## VinBZ

Girl I like sat beside me in class today and we chatted for a couple minutes. I had worried that I made her nervous but it seems at worst she is indifferent to me, so I'll take that for now.


----------



## ineverwipe

I did a better job than usual at work today


----------



## rosecolored

Lol today was fun  I accomplished things.


----------



## cybernaut

My passport came in today! It took 2 weeks instead of the proposed 6-8 weeks. Wow.
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## purechaos

I'm still here....I'm still crying, I'm still depressed, I'm still struggling....its amazing....it means I'm still breathing, it means there is still something inside, a will of sorts.....


----------



## AceEmoKid

I ate dinner with a classmate today after drawing class! What the heck. I did something normal.


----------



## tehuti88

I _think_ I've figured out how to use Send To Kindle For PC to archive my non-Amazon books to my Amazon Cloud, meaning I can access them from my Kindle devices whenever I want...not that I have the need to (since my Kindles are buggy and I've switched to just trying out Kindle For PC), but still, it'll be nice to have them available whenever. 

This just means I have to go through and do every. One. Of. Them. Yet. Again. ;_;


----------



## Melodic

I saw an almost completed version of a research paper I was involved with. It looks quite professional, hoping so badly it'll get submitted and published :O. Also just touched a savings goal and really want to invest, but have no time, knowledge or confidence at all atm so I'm just going to set another.. I must achieve an early retirement!!


----------



## GroupTherapy

Finding this thread. Helps to know that someone out there understands me/ going through the same type of thing as me.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Yesterday I got a lot of work done. Additionally, I felt like I was having a heart attack for the better part of an hour yesterday, so I got to just relax and not do work when I got home in the evening.

Oh yes, another good thing is the fact that the chest pain probably wasn't a heart attack. I have no idea what it was, but it's gone now.


----------



## Marakunda

I met my nephew for the first time today. He was born yesterday. He is SUCH a cutie.
Couldn't help but just stare at him and smile the entire time. Love the little guy!


----------



## perennial wallflower

I was using up some old, gross things like frozen vegetables because I need to go to the grocery store, and I found a burrito!


----------



## Mochyn

My sister came over and brought 2 flapjacks from a batch she'd made... om nom nom nom nom


----------



## ToastyBroseph

I've made it to the gym again today. My routine's been going pretty solid for the last year or so and I'm really seeing some results. I've gotten several compliments from acquaintances about how "fit" I look which I try to be modest about but really, deep down I'm so proud that I've made it this far! 

It's not really helped out my SA but it's definitely given me something to look forward to and something I can feel accomplished about :I!


----------



## Hekate

I got a phone call back from one of the places I emailed my resume to. Interview on Friday!


----------



## ev29

The sun came up and it's a perfect morning


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I got asked out today. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Barette

Went to take some shoes off of layaway at my old job to get back whatever I put down on them, turned out they were marked down $20 further---from $120 to $34. AND I already put $21 down, so I figured **** it and bought them. Only had to pay $13 out of pocket for some nice shoes that I've been really wanting.


----------



## rosecolored

Hekate said:


> I got a phone call back from one of the places I emailed my resume to. Interview on Friday!


Good luck!


----------



## TryingMara

There were more positive interactions today, and I didn't feel like a failure as much.


----------



## Greenleaf62

I found out I got a 100 on a presentation that I did last week.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Interesting. Today I actually made it a goal to be positive and productive -- it turned out that it was a rather good day, despite some negatives. I got up with the alarm, gelled my hair for the first time in several months, chose an outfit that normally I'd be afraid to wear in public for fear of stares or weird expressions, and decided overall that I would not allow my mind to worry over little things. I still had anxiety, as a given, especially during Rhetorical Arts class this morning when I had to quickly give a spoken blurb about my persuasive speech topic to the class, but nonetheless, it was a pretty okay day. I even got several compliments on my drawing in art class today -- even one from the teacher, which is strange, since he is always so anal and only gives criticisms typically. I also got a lot of my storyboard done. Maybe it's also the giddiness from anticipating spring break, and the fact that I did my homework in the lounge (change of scenery) rather than stay cooped up in my room. I hope I complete all my homework today and get to relax in bliss.


----------



## camilo borja

I've decided to stand against my SAD.:clap


----------



## camilo borja

Estelle said:


> Good: Got through my job interview. Bad:It was at Walmart.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I snuck off work and got my bf's mum a handmade crafty item for her bday. I hope she likes it :] Also, I got home this arvo and just chilled with the bf. He is the loveliest person in my life and I'm just grateful for his company and presence. /cheesybuttrue


----------



## tablepaintedred

Good news: Recently joined a team of professionals developing FOSS/hardware for photometric detections of exoplanets. If I were getting paid to do this I'd be living my dream already.

Bad news: I'm_ probably _highly unqualified to produce anything of good use. I have some experience in the fields required but I really doubt I can contribute.


----------



## ratbag

Walmart is giving me the job I interviewed for.


----------



## probably offline

BAM! Finished my assignment. A huge stone has been lifted from my shoulders. Now I just have to start studying for the upcoming tests.


----------



## tablepaintedred

It is raining and I don't have a reason in the world to go outside


----------



## AceEmoKid

A classmate bumped into me in the cafeteria, saw me sitting alone, and asked me to sit with her group of friends. O_O 

Needless to say, I was extremely self conscious eating my sandwich and chips. I felt with every crumb that fell from my lips, a hot surge of blood pumped through my blushing cheeks. It was also very challenging to discern whether or not it was more appropriate to talk with my hand covering my mouth full of food, to spare the awkward silence between her questions and my answers, or to wait until I had chewed and swallowed to answer. It was ESPECIALLY nerve wracking when she got up to get some soy sauce and I had to converse with a complete stranger. :/ I kept stuttering during conversation, and/or trailing off. 

However, it was nice that she let me sit with them. This is only the second time I sat down with anyone for a meal at my campus before, as pathetic as that sounds. It was kind of nice to be semi-wanted as company for a few minutes, despite the nerves.


----------



## millyxox

Went to the Burger Bar with my friends. Best burger I have eaten so far...hands down.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Checked the mail this morning and saw that my high performance injectors arrived.


----------



## villadb

At work today my crush asked me if I wanted to go out to lunch. Went to KFC and I didn't make an idiot of myself. Felt pretty good, though I'm sure it's nothing more than a friend thing. It's still nice considering I only have one other proper friend I feel really comfortable around outside work.


----------



## Citrine

Dim sum


----------



## tablepaintedred

I introduced someone afflicted with depression to mindful meditation. He initially came to me for advice on drugs but came to the realization that maybe being high all the time doesn't help. Told him what I've been doing and he tried it out. I'm personally not a Buddhist but it was nice when he mentioned I was his "personal Buddha."


----------



## xPaperPlanes

I talked to my high school friends and we might go out to the movies this week


----------



## feels

Went to a concert by myself last night. This guy came up to me and asked me if I was there alone and if I wanted to hang out with him and his friend instead. We talked a lot and he was probably one of the most incredible people I've ever met. Very introspective and thoughtful. He acted like my big brother or guardian and made everyone blocking my view of the stage move out of the way. :b Even offered to lift me up if I wanted to. I hung out with him for a couple hours after the show. Learned a lot about him and from him. The very last thing he said to me was, "I think you're gonna have a great life". It was very sincere and one of the nicest things I've ever heard. I'll probably never see him again which actually really bums me out, but he sure did make it a special night.


----------



## dexlab

Had a phone call which went well! (I think)


----------



## TryingMara

A mix up worked in my favor.


----------



## cybernaut

1.Scheduled to meet a professor about class issues.We talked about job tips after my graduation instead of what I came in for lol.He's kinda cute for an older guy + is always hyped up.

2.Spent time with my little brother during the Carnival holidays


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I got pulled into the office today and found myself surrounded by 3 managers including our district manager. I freaked out and thought I was done for. But then to my surprise, I was told that I was being promoted to a management position and I would be going out for training next week. I was also told to keep it secret from my other coworkers until I assumed the position.

So much win!


----------



## Crisigv

Got to leave work early today


----------



## VinBZ

Had a good run (cold but good), got all of my homework done. After being in a great mood for all of last week I just haven't been at my best for the last couple days so it feels good to be accomplishing some things.


----------



## tablepaintedred

Made plans to see a concert soon. 
Hopefully they'll come through and invite me over again.


----------



## tronjheim

Finally submitted my book-bound thesis paper which is over a year in the making.


----------



## probably offline

I had a test today. I think it went well.


----------



## Citrine

Found $20 in the pocket of my old jacket.


----------



## TryingMara

Have a smaller class today.


----------



## VinBZ

Got 10/10 on a Spanish quiz.


----------



## TryingMara

Was paid a nice compliment today and then was asked to hang out this weekend.


----------



## twitchy666

*advert*


----------



## PandaBearx

Today was a nice day I think. There was a sad moment when I heard some bad news, but I mainly kept myself busy, played with my bunny, bleached the kitchen, did my nails, went to school, was oddly calm when called on in class (can't tell if it's because I was exhausted and almost passed out mid lesson) but I managed to get the correct answer as well, and also this girl was nice to me. Even though I sit at the 'front' of the class once I got all the extra papers and was about to get up, she walked up to me and offered to take them to the professor, I think it's because she knows I'm anxious person? Maybe not, either way I thought that was nice of her to do.  Just small things make me happy really.


----------



## CubeGlow

tronjheim said:


> Finally finished a painting of Mega Blastoise.


do you got a devian art account ?


----------



## calichick

This car pulled up beside me today, window rolled down and this cute guy, tan, nice arms complimented me. There was an 8 year old in the passenger seat, so I was hoping that was his nephew and not his child. That would have been something my dad would do when I was younger. :blank


yay for human contact.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I went for a run today for the first time in forever :]


----------



## tehuti88

I was noodling around at BigFishGames.com (I joined there after discovering a "Redeem code for a free game download!" note on a new game CD/DVD I'd bought, and decided to try redeeming it, now that I'm on high-speed Internet and can do such things) earlier yesterday and found out that they take PayPal. So I decided to try to buy a game to see if it'd work. Aside from the three free downloads I've gotten from them I've never bought a digital game download anywhere. Although I adore their hidden object games, I decided to browse the match-3 ones instead since they're simpler and much more "replayable." I discovered that they had not only the first of the "Hidden Wonders Of The Depths" games (I already have the second two), but a prequel/sequel to "The Lost Kingdom Prophecy," called "The Lost Inca Prophecy"--basically the same concept, but oh how I adore that game, so many levels, so much matching! So I tried to buy one and then the other and it worked, now those games are mine, in as long as it took me to pay through PayPal and install the files. 

I'd been mulling over the idea of buying more games from my Amazon wishlist earlier too, but am hesitant since this time the sellers are overseas and I have to pay individual shipping for each; and I recently had an annoying experience awaiting a shipment from _within_ the US. I wondered if BigFish carries all those games? Since they seem to carry not only their own, but those of other companies I've enjoyed, like Viva/Alawar. (Shoutout, I recommend "Mountain Crime: Requital." And "F.A.C.E.S." And "Dark Strokes: Sins Of The Fathers," "Echoes Of Sorrow," "The Lake House: Children Of Silence," "Stray Souls: Dollhouse Story," "Sacra Terra: Angelic Night," ohmyGod, I'm not even done but I must shut up now...) So, I checked...and I found like EVERY single game I'd been pondering buying on CD/DVD. :eek Oh, plus slews more...I have to tell myself to NOT buy more games!

I THEN got to thinking about how my mother's been wanting a nice full-length game for her Kindle Fire, how all she can find are trials where you have to pay to unlock the full game later on; I found a nice match-3 game on BigFish, available for Android devices, and considered buying it for her, then went to see if Amazon had it instead, since I dislike running out my PayPal funds. I managed to find the full game on Amazon. Since I have some gift card funds remaining from the holidays, it means I can buy digital downloads which I can't otherwise invest in. But guess what, the page said I had 500 Amazon "coins" or something I could redeem, and this game was like 199 coins or something like that. I hadn't a clue what these coins were or where they'd come from :um but if I could use them it meant the game was basically free. SO, I spent some time removing useless apps from my mother's Kindle and then put the game on it just to see if it'd work, and it did. (I think I'm more jazzed about that than she is, ha...she actually wanted a particular match-3 game but apparently they don't sell the full version.)

THEN...(almost done here)...I wondered, could I purchase digital downloads for PC through Amazon, too? What better place to try than with that match-3 game I'd just bought my mother? I located the PC version, "Jewel Legends: Tree Of Life," and bought it (with gift card funds this time), and then a prequel/sequel, "Magical Kingdom," that also looked interesting. In these games you match the tiles and in between rounds you use virtual money earned during the game to build little villages and whatnot, oh goodness how I love such games, I'd also recommend "Wizard Land" and "Woodville Chronicles." Anyway, I bought them and installed them and now they're mine. 

Okay and now I *seriously* must not buy any more for a while, but it's nice to know that I CAN. Too much power in my hands! ops Now I just need time to PLAY all of them. ;_;

ETA holy Jeez that was long. ;_;


----------



## Meoow95

I'm a hairdresser and made someone feel fabulous with a new haircolour.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I also drew a picture for the first time in probably a year just now, woohoo!


----------



## AussiePea

Found a new house to move in to. Will be saving $90 week on rent plus closer to work. Multi cultural house with 2 Japanese students, an Iranian engineer and a bloody pom. Excited.


----------



## Iamverysad

I made a friend.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Beat Silent Hill 3. A bit mad I wasn't able to beat the god boss with melee only, so I didn't unlock the unlimited submachine gun ammo on the next playthrough. Ah well.  Hopefully there's still some fun stuff to find if I ever play it again.

Edit: Just kidding! I still got the unlimited ammo. And I unlocked a new costume and the beam saber weapon.


----------



## Lasair

I made a start to a difficult assignment


----------



## PatheticGuy

I'm back, hip hop hurray.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Such a huge feeling of relief to get all your bills paid off.


----------



## tronjheim

Went to the university to meet an old classmate. We talked for a bit, confiding in future plans, and stuff.


----------



## WorthyStar

i went AWOL from work all week and **** son my mind is clearer than ever


----------



## burgerchuckie

I just landed a new job today :boogie


----------



## tablepaintedred

Spent three hours working out a proof on Kepler's laws of planetary motion.
Didn't finish it, but this is doing wonders for my ego.


----------



## probably offline

I think my test went well, and now I'm finished with the course. Woohoo! Time to eat some candy and do brainless things!!!


----------



## TicklemeRingo

^Gongrats :clap Enjoy your well-earned candy.


I got up early today and went and got a bunch of things done that needed doing. Feeling pretty pleased with myself. Finally joined the 21st century and got a smart phone. I've no idea how to use it, but it looks nice and shiny...


----------



## VinBZ

Talked to an advisor today about what courses to look at for next year and I'm finding myself getting pretty excited about all the options I have.


----------



## cmed

Got the perfect haircut today. I wish I could freeze it in time so it would always stay like this.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Omfg today I just feel great. The other day I was feeling so crap and didn't want anything to do with anyone, I was just bursting into tears for no reason throughout the day. Today however I am high on life and I feel like I must be nuts or something. I just love dancing in my room and am looking forward to going out clubbing this weekend even though it will probably end in tears like usual  No one gives a ****, but I do.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

cmed said:


> Got the perfect haircut today. I wish I could freeze it in time so it would always stay like this.


If I were you I'd take photos of it to show hairdressers in the future. Good haircuts come round only rarely...


----------



## One Man Band

I woke up


----------



## ineverwipe

I got a lot done today. It took me like 4 hours to get my list almost done but I did it. And I did half of my work list for tomorrow done this morning too. So tomorrow will be an easy day at work at least.

Thank god the weekend is almost here


----------



## VinBZ

It was my turn to lead a discussion in my English tutorial today, and I'd say it went pretty well! I felt good about what I said and it seemed like much of the class found the topic interesting as well.


----------



## cybernaut

1.Gradually getting through my 4 papers for college.
2. Spent the whole Carnival weekend with my brother playing video games and watching movies, whenever I could find the time.


----------



## Crisigv

Just got back from a 4 hour dinner with some family and friends. No anxiety and I managed to eat all my food. Success!


----------



## Ineko

I bought healthier food at the store today.. and worked out 3 days straight till the monsoons hit today.


----------



## One Man Band

I got around to finishing some of my demos (which rarely happens).


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just went out for a smoke and talked and joked with one of my neighbors for a good 15 minutes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

thatsher said:


> I baked brownies


For me?


----------



## AceEmoKid

i tried to forget about bad things and focus on putting on a happy face for my family today and they believed it.


----------



## tronjheim

Went out with buddies for a quick drink. Being inebriated feels good. Was nice observing them being typical guys my age. There were hardly anyone out as it is a Sunday night.

Also biked around the city earlier. 11 kilometers in total.


----------



## TryingMara

Was able to spend time outdoors in the fresh air due to the nicer weather.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My career path is headed in the right direction more and more everyday. In the last month I've gotten a promotion and a raise in both my lines of work and I've been recognized as a very valuable and productive employee. I'm also doing extremely well in school which is something I didn't expect. I feel like I've found my strengths and I'm pretty happy about it.

My social life still needs a lot of work, but I feel like it will come with the territory.


----------



## cybernaut

It's official. I'm now set to live/study in Mexico for the next few months. I got my passport and my international student ID today. Mission Accomplished.


----------



## VinBZ

So I was pretty worried about a midterm I wrote a couple weeks ago. It's my least favourite class and also I was feeling a bit sick on the day I wrote it. Anyway, I got it back today with a solid A-!


----------



## inerameia

Went to school and got work done. Smoked. That's about it


----------



## Henhar

I did my laundry and organized my whole wardrobe and dresser.

For some reason that felt really good. For those looking for a little mood boost, just clean something! When I clean my room or organize my desk I feel really productive and less like I'm wasting my life away.

These little things really help!


----------



## EricaBright

I lost a couple of pounds. I recently started working out as I'm not really feeling very good about myself lately. Hopefully it gets better soon.


----------



## ev29

I said something in class.. everyone went quiet cause it was a stupid answer and I think they were surprised I said something but anyway. And I tried to smile at people.

I went to the positive thinking/self help section here instead of wallowing in the frustration section.

Couple of bad things happened too but I feel kind of determined to get better even though lately I keep falling down again for some reason. Downloaded another self help book haha.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Classes got canceled today due to weather so I'm really happy now since I can practice my vocals all day.


----------



## RecoveredWell

I Woke Up!


----------



## Equity

Ran to the bus in 3 cm of wet snow. It was exhilarating, I was so happy. A lot of people had to go home and stuff from work and things. I thought it was going to be warm again but instead this storm came in and blind-sided everyone. I wish I was always this upbeat.


----------



## Equity

DenizenOfDespair said:


> Classes got canceled today due to weather so I'm really happy now since I can practice my vocals all day.


:high5


----------



## PatheticGuy

single malt scotch, mmm


----------



## Greenleaf62

I got a pretty good grade on an assignment that I was sure I had screwed up.

Also, I meant to post this yesterday but I had a good conversation with a girl in one of my classes so that was really nice and unexpected.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I found fresh mangoes at the supermarket - a rarity in small town.


----------



## moloko

Managed to do a good job this week, despite having to make several phone calls for it. Stressed over it, woke up anxious in anticipation several days, but I suffered through it and did it. Got recognized for it and I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Ladysoul

I found dairy free Chocolate


----------



## cafune

It's silly but someone I absolutely adore is following my tumblr. He's made my day and his mere existence gives me strength; I'm happy.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Clarity's polar bear said:


> :high5


. My first class got canceled today due to my professor being ill so I got some more practice in just before spring break


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Not much tbh


----------



## franniwinkle89

I walked to the shop and gave in my registration forms at my new doctor's surgery, which I've been putting off for a month! Also the weather is absolutely gorgeous and it was good to feel the sun on my face.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A girl in my class has a crush on me. She has been smiling at me and giving me bedroom eyes everyday and her friend told me that she likes me and I should go talk to her. It feels pretty good to know I'm wanted by someone.

I just need to come up with a plan to ask her out.


----------



## tronjheim

Someone finally bought my item on ebay! I do hope it arrives to him safely.


----------



## Barette

I thought I would bomb my Biblical history midterm but I didn't!


----------



## skys

Fought laziness and went to the gym


----------



## Ocwhale

I was still breathing


----------



## ineverwipe

Work went by pretty fast and I got my reading done for the day. Oh and I got some stuff done on the computer too so now I have nothing to do all weekend yay haha


----------



## catsan

My project teammates like the logo i designed


----------



## AceEmoKid

i went on skype after quite a while of avoiding it.


----------



## Ntln

I'm actually feeling okay for once. Seriously. I haven't really felt like this in a while, but I feel happy.


----------



## moloko

Ntln said:


> I'm actually feeling okay for once. Seriously. I haven't really felt like this in a while, but I feel happy.


:yes


----------



## cmed

Cleaned my car. I didn't realize just how many empty Red Bull cans and gum wrappers I had piled on the front passenger side floor. 

And then I heard a man laughing like a hyena as he walked through a parking lot.


----------



## Omaha

woke up-depressed.. seriously thought about calling off a job I'd committed to. I went anyway, did the job, started on a second job .. The guy I work for, came up and asked me to start charging 5 bucks an hour more than I have been.. Sometimes, just showing up makes all the difference....


----------



## PandaBearx

I don't know today was just a nice day  the weather was sunny and I had allot of laughs.


----------



## tronjheim

Went mountain hiking with a couple of buddies and their friends. There were seven of us and naturally I was the seventh wheel being all silent and stuff. It was still a great experience though.


----------



## VinBZ

Talked to a friend on facebook that I haven't seen for a few months. I do actually miss him.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Its hard to think of something good that happened today.. lets see.. I got my laundry done , cleaned house lil , ate yummy food, I had my dog with me and I'm in nice apartment I had fun on the computer I got to chat in tinychat with a favourite youtuber Alyssa she talked to me


----------



## Pompeii

My psychologist was really in tune with me and my thoughts, rather than roasting me alive with some marshmallows over an open fire, which I'm pretty sure was the second choice of action. I do kind of resemble a marshmallow so I couldn't really blame her if she did proceed with the roasting plan.


----------



## ev29

I slept really well last night, once again it's another perfect day, I'm feeling more positive and slightly less stressed, and I've got a small amount of work done. Made a really nice lunch, ate breakfast, cleaned my room, feel a bit more motivated. Remembered to drink plenty of water. My head feels clearer. 

...lots of things when you think about it


----------



## tronjheim

Windows 8 was such a pain. I went back to Windows 7 and everything just works again.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I got up early today after a good night of sleep and now I'm practicing my vocals more which always makes me happy.


----------



## calichick

I met this really cute guy yesterday. Dark haired, mixed, good looking. He kind of took me by surprise because I went to a party yesterday not expecting to meet ANY eligible men there, but I whip around, and I'm like ok, this party is starting to look up. :yes 

Do a double take, proceed to adjust push up bra, tame hair, blot skin. 

Anyways he ends up being 2 heads shorter than me. When you're sitting down, everything looks fine, but the moment you stand up and come to the realization that he only comes up to your chest and you could practically nurse the guy, all hope comes crashing down. 

Not fair at all. Continuing on with the search for Mr. Perfect...


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## tronjheim

I just remembered that I saw a real live giant earthworm during the mounting hiking. It was so fascinating!


----------



## AceEmoKid

A classmate and I shared our stories about public speaking anxiety briefly this morning. It was actually sort of comforting.


----------



## PandaBearx

I got three big cookies from a guy who worked at the resteraunt today. So yay for free cookies! That and I ran into a old teacher as well today which was nice b/c he was awesome.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Today I totally dominated my midterm, it was great.


----------



## cuppy

Somebody told me they remembered my eyes


----------



## ev29

I went for a run


----------



## Melodic

The apple store said they would repair my laptop for free even though my warranty expired yesterday! I don't think I've had a single bad experience there x).


----------



## Equity

New Blender release came out ha


----------



## tronjheim

Finished the exam for the job application fine.

Saw a friend at his work place and we talked all the way to the parking lot.

Went biking to the university which was almost deserted (last day of school tomorrow).

Got a positive feedback from an internet seller. They called me professional!


----------



## villadb

I just got back from swimming with a girl from work I've had a crush on for about 5 years. I think I might be beginning to beat this SA crap.


----------



## VinBZ

I just had a brief but pleasant conversation with a girl from one of my classes. She tends to be quiet in class but seems like a pretty cool person.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My sales skills are getting better. That was a major confidence boost today.

Hopefully they will see this and pull me away from the b*tch work.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

My online friend told me that I was cool and interesting. Nobody has ever told me that before. I feel so good -- and confident!

I never thought I'd ever want to have real friends, but this guy is changing my whole outlook. Friends do really help us feel better!


----------



## cuppy

My bangs look fabulous today! ^_^



Starless Sneetch said:


> My online friend told me that I was cool and interesting. Nobody has ever told me that before. I feel so good -- and confident!
> 
> I never thought I'd ever want to have real friends, but this guy is changing my whole outlook. Friends do really help us feel better!


Yeah, they totally do!


----------



## skys

I talked to someone.


----------



## tronjheim

I'm feeling pretty positive about tonight's night out party. Woohoo! Friday night!


----------



## TryingMara

Package I've been waiting for arrived just in the nick of time.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I went to the library and borrowed two books: one an overview of eating disorders, the other about the construction of gender. Can't wait to crack them open, if I get the motivation before they are due.


----------



## PandaBearx

Babysat my niece all day, she's so funny <333 :yawn I'm sleepy, but it's the happy sleepy (if that makes sense) today was really nice.


----------



## imabean

my favorite band just released their online store. i'm so happy i could burst omg. i've been waiting forever just to buy a t-shirt from them and now i can. :')


----------



## fineline

hired a law firm to help me get on disability and/or SSI.


----------



## Nitrogen

I chatted with a friend today and had a nice conversation (albeit, online, but better than nothing). I've also started my eighth book for this year, which is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## tehuti88

:eek !

http://news.yahoo.com/judge-strikes-down-michigans-ban-gay-marriage-210904633.html

:clap :yay :boogie


----------



## Mittens76

I got a 103% for my overall average in math. Also got a 100% on the chapter test.

YYYYEEEEEEEAAAAHHHH!


----------



## MCHB

Hit a jump at the skihill...upon landing I landed on the uphill slant of the first of two bumps, collided with the second bump and almost lost my balance and ate snow except I pulled a most "spectacular" recovery by pirouetting backwards and back around carrying on my merry way laughing at myself. It wasn't pretty and of course, it would have to happen right near the chairlift line, wouldn't it! Ah well, the only way to get better is to push myself! :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Caught up with the lads. No drinking anymore for me, I've gone completely straight-edged, and probably for the best too.


----------



## tronjheim

There was a bit last night that was surreal. 

Even though persistently silent, my friends still make attempts to make me talk.
They also don't push me to drink further after I've refused or influence me to smoke.


----------



## moloko

25 minutes phone call. Felt very good.


----------



## VinBZ

Wrote a journal entry for the first time in months. Felt good to vent about some stuff and I have to say my handwriting looks pretty good.


----------



## denverxelise

I got an assignment finished that's due tomorrow that I put off doing the entire weekend 

I also had a long *** nap after school<3


----------



## NewWave

Today I accidentally put on the wrong pair of shoes. I intended to put on my black work shoes, but instead put on my brown working shoes with black socks. I travel for work so there was no turning back once I got into the Taxi. I didn't realize I had on the wrong pair of shoes until I arrived at the airport. Normally, I only bring one pair of working shoes. Thus, I am stuck with wearing brown shoes with black socks all week with my grey pants and black pants...lol! My friend told me to buy some new shoes, but I refuse. Hey, at least I didn't put on two different pairs of shoes...lol!


----------



## gideon ashl

I had two poems accepted by my university's literary magazine and I get to read my pieces at the release event.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Something good that happened, although it wasn't today, more like a few days ago, is that a) I finally, after several years, got myself a part-time job alongside my studies. The amount of socialising I need to do is fairly decent too, so plenty of exposure there, and b) I had the guts to actually upload the first chapter of a novel i'm writing, in English, which isn't my first language, on the internet for people to read.


----------



## KaitlynRose

That moment when you can still fit into your former favorite pair of jeans after not wearing them for over two years.

Yes, it feels spectacular.


----------



## cosmicslop

I did not fart during my pelvic exam. 

I also have somehow lost 10 pounds in the past couple weeks (probably because I'm having a depressive episode right now. But whatever works, man.)


----------



## cuppy

My astronomy final went pretty good


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## skys

I got out of bed


----------



## tronjheim

CubeGlow said:


> do you got a devian art account ?


I used to, but I ignored it in the past years.


----------



## tronjheim

Tonight with the guys was great! We played beer-pong and I every time I joined a team, that team lost, but I don't care! We still had fun! All's good! Alles ist gut!


----------



## Pearson99

Equisgurl said:


> I skipped a class!! :banana Ok.. I know that one doesent count, but I was in a hurry this morning and forgot my painting supplies, thank god I have a tolerant teacher.
> Lets see.... I walked to class today without getting a panic attack and I didnt even take ativan today..I dont care anymore, screw the people.


LOL. I was going to say I skipped class today. I pulled an all nighter to write a paper, and decided to miss class to sleep.


----------



## tronjheim

Even though I can hardly relate* to them, I like my guy buddies. They don't force me to do stuff I don't want to do and they don't seem bothered by my insistent silence (if I stay in the background, but engage in minimal talking to let them know I'm there). 

*sex, women, girls, sex, women...


----------



## PatheticGuy

I destroyed stuff today, yay. PatheticGuy smash.


----------



## bababaubles123

Today I finally felt something good. I've been numb for so long. It was a relief to finally feel something that wasn't pain. So proud of myself.

However I did just succumb to ordering pizza again for dinner instead of cooking something...whoops. 
One step at a time.


----------



## housebunny

I'm so excited! I have a shot at this apartment that's inside this huge renovated old mansion that has a stone turret and looks like a mini castle! It's so enchanting! I've been in love with this place forever. Woo hoo that would be so cool if I could live in the castle! I'm sure a lot of people will want it. It's such a unique and neat looking place. I'm going to see inside tomorrow morning. Who knows, maybe it will suck, maybe it will have mold or be too noisy or have creepy neighbors or maybe I'll like it and not get it, but at the very least I'll get to go inside and see!:boogie


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I had a great Skype conversation with a very close friend of mine who helped me earlier when I was feeling a bit down.


----------



## housebunny

Clarity's polar bear said:


> No more cruel neighbour either right :O


Thanks, yeah. I won't miss her when I finally get to get out of this place.


----------



## anxious87

I requested some time off of work and it was accepted


----------



## Seamstress

I had a really good conversation with a virtual stranger (it was in a professional capacity but still felt good to be listened to and have my opinions validated  )


----------



## seeking777

I was called for two job interviews in the next few days! :clap I really am praying that I get hired for one of them. I am preparing for the next few days. I am going to ace these interviews.


----------



## harrison

Well it's not today but yesterday - I finally came to my senses and went to see my last psychiatrist. I hadn't seen him for just over two years, since I had gone on a massive manic spending spree. I realised that it was best to see him as he has at least some understanding of my situation. He gave me a diagnosis of bipolar - which is not really surprising but still takes some time to get used to and work out what it means for me.

I also went to an initial appointment with a good doctor in my area, so that he can liaise with my psychiatrist and made an appointment next week for a good local psychologist. So I'll finally have a good support network of medical people to help me - a big relief.


----------



## cuppy

I saw a rainbow


----------



## Canucklehead

Had a real conversation with someone for the first time in what seems like ages.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got through my presentation without having a panic attack.


----------



## xRoh

Eleven new followers on Tumblr!


----------



## mezzoforte

[My JustFab bag came in the mail today. 



xRoh said:


> Eleven new followers on Tumblr!


Ooo Cardcaptors :heart
What's your tumblr?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got the last bit of funds from my last job & paid all my bills


----------



## KaitlynRose

Nearly done with my anatomy homework before midnight? That certainly is surprising. If I can finish these two packets, two labs, and case study within the hour, that will be quite an accomplishment. I should drink some sweet tea to celebrate.


----------



## Zatch

http://challonge.com/SSBB_27

GOT SECOND ****ING PLACE










IT AIN'T EVEN MY BIRTHDAY

BUT WE GON' PARTY


----------



## tronjheim

Inviting people to a party is scary. But I'm doing it anyways. Maybe something good will come out of this. It doesn't matter if they won't come.


----------



## probably offline

It's a sunny day of spring today(man I'm so ready for this weather to stay), and I've been studying on the balcony. I think I'm gonna go for a walk now and buy some groceries and then write an essay tonight.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

probably offline said:


> It's a sunny day of spring today(man I'm so ready for this weather to stay), and I've been studying on the balcony. I think I'm gonna go for a walk now and buy some groceries and then write an essay tonight.


You have a balcony, and it's sunny day? And you can study on the balcony?

O_O

I couldn't find a reaction gif that worked at all, so it's just going to have to be this one which is a little over the top










sounds good :3



tronjheim said:


> Inviting people to a party is scary. But I'm doing it anyways. Maybe something good will come out of this. It doesn't matter if they won't come.


Yep that's pretty difficult to do, so even if they don't come, it's a positive step for sure.


----------



## probably offline

Persephone The Dread said:


> You have a balcony, and it's sunny day? And you can study on the balcony?
> 
> O_O
> 
> I couldn't find a reaction gif that worked at all, so it's just going to have to be this one which is a little over the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good :3


1. Yup
2. Yup
3. Yup! I was reading and underlining text.


----------



## KaitlynRose

My friend and I were battling in Pokemon X. I beat her five times with completely different teams each round. The lowest score was 4-0.

I am not sure if she is just truly terrible, or if I am just amazing. Either way, winning feels spectacular.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

KaitlynRose said:


> My friend and I were battling in Pokemon X. I beat her five times with completely different teams each round. The lowest score was 4-0.
> 
> I am not sure if she is just truly terrible, or if I am just amazing. Either way, winning feels spectacular.


You mean like that time I beat you six times with the same team despite even giving you tips as to how to counter it?, and you almost cried?

I bet that felt somewhat less... Spectacular.


----------



## PatheticGuy

Pokemon whatsit now? Last I head pokemon died with pokemon diamond, god that was horrible.


----------



## tronjheim

It didn't last long and it wasn't exactly fun, but I guess it's better to be humiliated sometimes than never try anything.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I filed my taxes online & it was both quick & easy


----------



## tronjheim

My friend asked me last night, "Why? Aren't you joining us again tomorrow?"
That made me warm and fuzzy inside! 
No, not really. 
But the implication as I perceived it is still one that is positive.


----------



## vanishingpt

Went out to see a play tonight, met some pretty cool people and enjoyed it!  Makes me want to go out to see more plays.


----------



## tronjheim

Pharrell Williams' Happy makes me happy!


----------



## sad vlad

I woke up. Not always a good thing.


----------



## Equity

Mum sent me box of awesome tea and sweets, and a mug that says I love you on it


----------



## tronjheim

4:30AM. I wasn't as consumed by my mental disorders tonight/last night/hours ago when I was out with my friends.


----------



## cmed

I had an eyelash stuck on my eyeball and successfully removed it with a q-tip without causing any damage.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

*****ing kicked a** today and showed them how things are supposed to be done. My team got asked to go back Monday and show them up again. I hope I get a bonus for this.


----------



## 3 AM

I woke up earlier than usual today. Yaaay.


----------



## tronjheim

My male buddies are understanding and generally good. I told them that going out with them was like a therapy of sorts. They told me that they'd expose me to some things one at a time.


----------



## cuppy

..


----------



## TryingMara

Glad I got to see my family for a little while. I had fun playing with my nephew.


----------



## inerameia

Woke up


----------



## theghost0991

I made $45 the other day.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Good news. My roommate is not coming back until tomorrow night.


----------



## Schmilsson

I got tickets to see B.B King in August, it's gonna be amazing.


----------



## WhoDey85

I won about two hundred dollars winning my NCAA Bracket groups. Thank you Dayton and Wisconsin !!!!!!


----------



## missingno

Woke up to see my fantasy team is now ranked 1st overall


----------



## Pompeii

Good news: Only one more therapy session to get through this week.
Bad news: Still one more therapy session to get through this week.


----------



## TryingMara

Won tickets to a comedy show. I normally don't care for comedy shows, but this one I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Today I went out of my way to introduce myself with a new person in my office. I talked with her for a few minutes, even though I was super uncomfortable and was sweating like crazy. Normally, I would just try to avoid talking to people, but I made an effort! Yay!

I also made an effort to inquire about a friend who was feeling down. I was able to give him some comforting words, which I normally can't do. Yay, more instances of making an effort!

Last night one of my online buddies was encouraging me to talk about my interests because he wanted to hear about things that I liked. Offhand, I mentioned something about "nobody cares what I have to say", and he told me he cared. It made me feel really good that somebody actually likes me and doesn't think I am boring! 

I was also surprisingly awake and semi-alert this morning, which is new. I normally feel like garbage every day. Funny, too, since I could not get to sleep last night.


----------



## Cam1

Finally getting my car back after 2 months. I've been feeling really depressed lately, hopefully being able to get out of this house again will help with that.


----------



## VinBZ

Handed in an essay which, overall, I'm pretty happy with. Unfortunately I have another one to write before the end of the week so the feeling of accomplishment is a bit weakened.


----------



## Icestorm

Had a strange burst of confidence today. Not sure what caused it, but heck I'm not complaining. It was pretty awesome. I actually managed to get a lot of group work done at college, and I talked a lot more than normal. It kinda fizzled out towards the end of the day, but the rest of the day made up for it. It was just such an amazing feeling to be free of anxiety. I'm trying to figure out what caused this. Maybe my meds are finally doing something.


----------



## MusicalRose21

I had a converstion with somebody new and I felt really good about it after instead of feeling like I said something wrong.


----------



## tearsforfears

Finished an internal


----------



## ChrissyQ

skys said:


> I got out of bed


 lol that made me laugh


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 30 mins and did a work out with my mom my dad made us nice dinner my dog makes me laugh when I come home coz she sooooo excited to see me!!


----------



## probably offline

Just finished working out. Feels good man. I think I'm getting back into my old habit again now.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I just got out of going to a BS conference! Heck yes! :boogie You have no idea how happy this makes me. I was literally getting sick worrying about going to this.


----------



## slyfox

Started the day walking an hour and 20 minutes in the house


----------



## housebunny

Pompeii said:


> Um, I hired a personal trainer today. Should be interesting. I couldn't find a Physical Torture and Humiliation forum, so I'll just stick this accomplishment here.


 Good!


----------



## Crisigv

Got a call for an interview on Tuesday!! Excited and nervous.


----------



## hybridmoments

Saw my goddaughter today 
worked out. learning more about fitness and health and even though I feel like I still know nothing I am not giving up and I continue to move forward..


----------



## probably offline

I finished an assignment. 








Now I just have to finish another one tomorrow(or tonight...).


----------



## PatheticGuy

Well I did happen to get to go to the game I had tickets to. Lost but whatever. Also when leaving accidentally felt a butt, woohoo first contact with a female in six years.


----------



## beffa

i was home alone all day


----------



## AceEmoKid

I attended my sister's dance showcase. I love watching my sister dance, as you can tell she has an obvious passion for it and it makes her stand out, I daresay, from the rest of the company onstage. Also, her choreographed piece of the evening kind of astounded me with some moments of creativity (and the song choice was definitely refreshing, too). She got a lot of little solos and was featured front and center for a lot of other pieces, too. 

The downsides were the crowd and mass of lesser-familial family members, boyfriends of my sisters, and other random guests coming to support my sister trying to pry conversation out of me during the reception. My grandma particularly annoyed me when she stated she would not leave until I gave her a "real hug." Everyone in my family by now should know I don't like hugging. Slinging one arm around her back should have sufficed, but she was being selfish and childish. My mum sided with her because, let's face it, an old-ish lady on a walker versus what appears to be an insolent teenage refusing to hug her? Feeble age wins sympathy yet again.


----------



## cmed

Not going for a quarterly taxes buzzer-beater for a change. Got it done well before the deadline this time. On a Sunday morning too. I feel so responsible.


----------



## slyfox

Did a 16 minute walk in the house when I first woke up


----------



## ShyFX

It's Sunday and I don't have to do a damn thing. Awww yeah.


----------



## crimeclub

About to go out and get some sushi! This place has very cheap but very delicious sushi, the people there know us by name and know what we're going to order, they have the cutest little Asian waitresses that always laugh and smile when we walk in, it's an awesome restaurant.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I hung out with my sister for a half hour by the pool before leaving for school. We didn't talk. Just read our books. Nice nonetheless to be around someone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chatted on skype with my dad finally, texted my bro & an friend I've not spoken with in a bit as well


----------



## AceEmoKid

The model stopped me after art class and told me that she liked my drawings.


----------



## Pompeii

Passable hair day.


----------



## loneranger

Short work day on Tuesday, since I am coming back to Jury Duty.


----------



## Baalzebub

My crush unexpectedly waved and said "Hi" to me. :boogie
I'm going to be riding on this high for the rest of day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I wrote a new song
~ Chelsea beat PSG


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just got an email and I was accepted for the summer job as camp counselour! And I was really nervous after the interview too. Yay. :yay


----------



## Pompeii

Therapy was struggle street today, but I got through it and actually feel quite good now.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> Just got an email and I was accepted for the summer job as camp counselour! And I was really nervous after the interview too. Yay. :yay












u go hun


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> u go hun












thanks


----------



## tronjheim

Just got home and soaking wet from the pouring rain! Was with my buddies from a local pool resort. Good thing we were already wet heading home (on motorcycles). I feel normal and accepted. I like to think the rain purified me - ha! How dramatic! I'm pretty giddy right now!


----------



## TryingMara

It is so nice out. Loving the warmer weather.


----------



## AceEmoKid

roommate offered to drive me sometime soon to the local CVS for sleeping pills. surprised i was even able to mention anything about needing medication. i guess i don't ****ing care anymore and the words are just spilling out of my mouth without conscious effort. i don't know if the latter point is progress or regression.


----------



## PandaBearx

Not really today, but yesterday I actually managed to sound confident in class when my professor called on me unexpectedly. My brain didn't freeze up and I was able to explain step by step how I got my answer.


----------



## Grog

Good and bad

Good , got work coming up nice long contract maybe 3 to 6 months 

Bad , very dangerous place and ****ty conditions 

Do I stay or do I go I do know that I don't know


----------



## oood

Slept a full night


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I actually had a good sleep for a change.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> Just got an email and I was accepted for the summer job as camp counselour! And I was really nervous after the interview too. Yay. :yay


:lol


----------



## probably offline

I did some insane 10 minute squat exercise from youtube, and I'm exhausted now. (Y)


----------



## anxiousmofo

Today, I wrote an exam, feel like I did just good enough with it, in other words, as much as I expected.

Also happy for my mother, who introduced me by phone call to the fact that sums of money will come her way in the near future.

Good for her and good for me ;b :b ;P


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got up this morning & sent out a bunch of online job applications


----------



## gilt

Just feeling better than I have as of late, anxiety levels are down. Thank God.


----------



## srschirm

Got a haircut and paid my bills. Also, worked.


----------



## monotonous

today at the subway station, there's a little girl, like 2 years old, standing at the escalator and wave and say hi to everybody coming down, she's so cute <3


----------



## Schwenger

Wrote an exam for a course that I didn't really care for and my mind didn't go completely blank.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I didn't let my anxiety about my class get me down today. I also did really well at my video game tonight. (I know it's silly...)

Yesterday, I was contacted by my online friend whom I was worried about and we talked about what's been going on in his life. I did really well in the conversation, and I felt really happy that he felt comfortable reaching out to me. I feel like our friendship has increased, at least a little bit.


----------



## srschirm

Filed my taxes.


----------



## tronjheim

I made several exchanges via private messaging with some users on another site that's not dedicated to social anxiety or any mental disorders. They are good and welcoming!


----------



## hmweasley

I was walking into the library today and saw that there was a girl behind me with an injured foot who had one of those large things that rolls and she can prop her leg up on it (I have no idea what they're called but they're popular on my campus when someone gets a foot/leg injury). She was right behind me, and I could tell that it would be incredibly difficult for her to hold the door open on her own with that thing, so of course I held the door open and let her go in before me. She seemed somewhat surprised (which is odd because people at my school are usually really helpful and courteous especially in these types of instances), and she thanked me a lot and told me that I was an awesome person. It was such a small thing, but it was the very beginning of the day and it helped put me in a good mood.


----------



## cuppy

I got a carrot/orange juice thing 

I handed in my application for a job at the school bookstore.


----------



## The Islander

Turned 21 today ^^


----------



## probably offline

The Islander said:


> Turned 21 today ^^


Happy birthday!

---

*I got the grades for two assignments(2 A's).

*I stayed on the subway even though I was having a slight panic attack and started sweating(it was packed with people). I took my jacket off instead and focused on a spot on the wall.


----------



## The Islander

probably offline said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> ---
> 
> *I got the grades for two assignments(2 A's).
> 
> *I stayed on the subway even though I was having a slight panic attack and started sweating(it was packed with people). I took my jacket off instead and focused on a spot on the wall.


 Tack 

Nice to hear you got such good grades, congratz! Yeah, those jam-packed public transports are tough to handle, I just tend to avoid them


----------



## ineverwipe

I got my new dvd drive setup and flashed so I can successfully burn my newer 360 games.

Oh and I knocked out a couple levels on ESO too


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Melatonin: Acquired.
A good night's sleep?: High probability.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I managed to go into town on the bus with my sister. I tried to get a case for my phone, but the shop had none for my phone. I instead spent a couple of dollars on some chocolate and candy.

In the process, I got some excercise and I plan to go for another walk tonight. C:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I recorded some lead guitar takes that may well be fit to use and/or splice together


----------



## oood

I realised I'm pretty good at mentally adapting to different circumstances, all I have to work on is initiative.


----------



## mb47

I went to a bar and actually had fun!

Considering, going "out" is one of my biggest fears and I had to be practically dragged by a friend I was surprised.

I think the evening was so successful because the crowd gave off a good vibe, I had my friends to support me and dancing on the dance floor is like hiding in plain sight.

Fun! So happy that I was able to do this!


----------



## cmed

Such a nice day. Played basketball in the park for an hour and got some much needed sunlight. I'm looking like a vampire lately.


----------



## housebunny

It's a gorgeous day! I went for long walk in the sun and went down by the river where the water was rushing. The trees were are in blossom, it was like a dream. I love the natural beauty of the earth so much!


----------



## c224

I was actually able to enjoy a couple hours in a book store today


----------



## Gwynevere

Omg, I got to play with the cutest baby today!! She was so talkative even though she couldn't talk, it was just that baby babble, but she was talking and talking, like telling me a whole long story I couldn't understand. And she was so fascinated by my bracelet and kept grabbing at it and trying to get her mouth on it. I love little kids/babies!:b

It was weird though because it was a total stranger's baby and it's like, I'd never have just handed my baby to a stranger. It made my day though!


----------



## tronjheim

That which I dreaded from last night turned out to be nothing more than another false alarm. As always.

The weather today reminded me of early mornings in June back when I was in high school and life was considerably brighter. 

The people I befriended and chatted with on another forum are so supportive.


----------



## AceEmoKid

ah **** **** **** mother****er i woke up today to find cherax finished the collab!!! i already got fan mail, even via tumblr, which means people looked me up on their own! that's awesome omfg. anyway here is the collab.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've been putting off having to fish something out of the trash that I thought I accidentally threw away after I was finished eating a hot dog for five hours now. But I found out the thing was on my bed all along. So I'm elated that I didn't have to go through wet, moldy paper towels and food. I have found true happiness.


----------



## apx24

Arsenal are in the FA Cup final, we might finally win a trophy this season.
Also, my replacement cable for my headphones came today, so finally I can listen to my music properly again.


----------



## tronjheim

I made a canister that fits well!


----------



## mezzoforte

Well this isn't specifically today, but more like the last few days. My boyfriend who I met on SAS a little over 2 years ago came to see me and we've been having an amazing time. I'm so happy.


----------



## foe

Time Warner cable promotion saved me about $17 and I also have like 150+ more channels. 

I'll go back to having basic TV after the promotion expires, since I haven't really watched it much anyway.


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## Serephina

My son phoned today :yes :clap . We talked for about an hour .





(Also, Liverpool are top of the League  *does a couple of back flips*)


----------



## anxiousmofo

this day caused by no external source was good


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally got some decent bass solo takes recorded for this song


----------



## jonafin

i did chores for the first time 
it actually made me feel better about myself
(literally the first time and i'm 17)


----------



## Equity

I actually bought the friggen sugar.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Realising that it's 3.37 and I only have another hour and a half ish until hometime! YUS!


----------



## aqwsderf

I got to come home earlier.


----------



## loneranger

I ran into my old friends I used to hang out with. One of them came to talk me when he saw me. This after I had gain some confidence back after a recent friend introduced me to Rhodiola Rosea last month.


----------



## TenYears

Guess I should feel like this was a good thing, but it was embarrassing as hell. The company I work for started a little incentive program for anyone that exceeds productivity goals. I was the first one that did it. They bought me lunch, which was alright I guess. I just didn't like being singled out, they announced it in front of about 50 people today. F***! Reeeeally?? That's the last time I do that, lol. Gonna make sure my numbers tank from here on out.


----------



## Temujin

TenYears said:


> Guess I should feel like this was a good thing, but it was embarrassing as hell. The company I work for started a little incentive program for anyone that exceeds productivity goals. I was the first one that did it. They bought me lunch, which was alright I guess. I just didn't like being singled out, they announced it in front of about 50 people today. F***! Reeeeally?? That's the last time I do that, lol. Gonna make sure my numbers tank from here on out.


That might just make you feel worse, you earned that reward and deserved it as much as any other person up there. Plus, it might seem a big deal to you, and you'll remember it, but everyone else there would probably barely remember by tomorrow.


----------



## cmed

"...whenever I emailed him he responded promptly - *I began to wonder if he ever left his computer.*" - a review someone left me today.

No, I don't 8)


----------



## coniconon

I saw some friends at university, we are in different classes so i don't see them as often as before. It was nice, they hugged me a lot and told me they were happy to see me... i don't know, that just made me feel worthy :')


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I turned in an assignment I have been dreading. Usually I wait until the last minute because I obsess over it and redo it a million times before the deadline. I finally decided to let go and stop obsessing.


----------



## Crisigv

Overcame some serious anxiety today. Had to go into a specialized shop I have never been to today, and I almost drove off a few times. Took a deep breath, went in, and left laughing to myself. Why do I get worked up for nothing?


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> Guess I should feel like this was a good thing, but it was embarrassing as hell. The company I work for started a little incentive program for anyone that exceeds productivity goals. I was the first one that did it. They bought me lunch, which was alright I guess. I just didn't like being singled out, they announced it in front of about 50 people today. F***! Reeeeally?? That's the last time I do that, lol. Gonna make sure my numbers tank from here on out.


Congrats!


----------



## Ineko

I got what I have been waiting for, so something was right in my favor today, now off to finish the rest of the list.


----------



## TenYears

Temujin said:


> That might just make you feel worse, you earned that reward and deserved it as much as any other person up there. Plus, it might seem a big deal to you, and you'll remember it, but everyone else there would probably barely remember by tomorrow.


Thanks, yeah, you're right. It's really not that big of a deal, my SA just went through the roof cos I wasn't expecting it. I just *do not *like being in the spotlight lol.



Ineko said:


> Congrats!


Thx


----------



## ChrissyQ

My folks took me to a nice spa and gave me 3 gift cards so I got to buy products and go on a $125 shopping spree and bought expensive lotions and body oils! And I bought my 3 nieces toys and my folks gave me easter present/ chocolate! And I made $45 for housecleaning!


----------



## AceEmoKid

smoked weed for the first time. my friend's roommate, who we got it from, let me have his leftover from the stash because my friend told him about my bucket list. i saw some sort of strange tobacco, an unidentifiable pill bottle, and a package of large cigars also tossed in his roommate's top drawer. i definitely didn't want to try tobacco, which was mixed in with some different strain of cannabis, so i couldn't smoke anymore even though taking only 3 hits (two from the bowl/pipe and one from the bong) barely had any effect on me. 

i coughed a bit the first hit i took from the pipe, and i had no idea how much inhaling it burned like a mother****er. i drank a lot of cold water to cool down my throat, waited a few minutes, then took another hit, which still burned, but didn't catch me off guard like it did the first time. my friend then proceeded to give me a lesson and some techniques for using the bong, which i took notes on like a nerd (meanwhile jotting down the effects i was experiencing from the first two hits), until at last i took one hit from the bong. after that, we had used up all the leftover weed (of that strain...supposedly it was a stronger kind, according to my friend). after around 20 minutes, i began feeling some effects, such as heaviness and dizziness, and i was fidgeting a lot...literally involuntarily spasming as we listened to some dubstep on a playlist. lounged around on his roomies bed for a bit, went down and got some snacks, then watched a movie out in the lounge (hot fuzz, which was pretty hilarious). the giddiness and weight wore off after about an hour. definitely not as strong as my experience with diphenhydramine, but hey, maybe we'll smoke again sometime and there'll be a replenished stash. friend also said that weed works differently than other drugs (then again....he's not the brightest person around) in that you build intolerance the more you use it, so it'll be increasingly potent in the future. if his behaviour (he's used multiple times previously) is any indicator of this oddity, then it's true indeed.

was pretty fun...definitely made my official first day of break more exciting than just sitting alone in my room on sas or sleeping. speaking of which, pretty tired...that stuff drains you, man.


----------



## hybridmoments

ate cake! lol
also kept thinking, if people don't like me then whatever they can suck my d***


----------



## Zeeshan

"n that you build intolerance the more you use it, so it'll be increasingly potent in the future"

Weed def killed your buddys brain cells.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I beat another dungeon in The Legend of Zelda A link Between Worlds.

Trivial, I know. :b


----------



## TheMachine

Finally got a doctors referral to seek professional help. I don't consider school therapists and social workers to be real professionals in psychology.


----------



## cmed

Ate chocolate ice cream without getting any of it on my white shirt. Skillz.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I woke up before 1pm.


----------



## cosmicslop

I realized I am still losing weight due to the fact that I''m eating smaller portions. I haven't been in my 120's for a year in a half. And here I thought it was a dip in my depression that could control my weight loss. I really think I can reach my original weight I was before medication made me balloon up three years ago.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Even though I was frustrated with my work, I didn't let it bother me. As a result I got a lot done.

Also, my online friend who has been in the hospital just got back. I was able to talk to him and express my concern about him and my happiness that he was well. I am not usually good at that kind of stuff, so I am proud of myself. I am also glad my friend is ok.


----------



## beffa

spent pretty much all day speaking to someone that means a lot to me ?? : - )


----------



## Junimoon11

I spoke to my sister for the first time in a couple years! :clap


----------



## slyfox

My mom got out of the hospital after being in for a knee replacement surgery


----------



## Pompeii

Getting over it. Also, dachshund caught in a curtain.


----------



## tronjheim

I was with my parents in their _Visita Iglesia_ or the Visit to 7 Churches this evening and in one church, I yelled to the sky, "Do you hear me, God, I hate my life!" There was some guy walking towards us and probably heard. I guess it's good that it's dark. I was berating my parents for the entire "pilgrimage." I'm feeling calmer now.


----------



## cgf88

did some photography stuff that i do as a hobby, i dont usually have time to do it


----------



## beffa

i had really good food 

this kind of chicken thing with rice it was greaaaat


----------



## alienbird

I saw one of old friends today, who I hadn't seen in years. Wow. We might hang out sometime. She said she missed me. And I just feel like crying.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I finally fixed my laptop. Didn't have to pay anybody. I'm such a genius.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I was in a good mood for all of today, for some reason. Also, I am going to continue on with a project, even though it may not be perfect. This is really helping with my perfectionism and anxiety in that area!


----------



## ShyFX

Got to see my beautiful niece and nephew today. They're too much fun.


----------



## cuppy

Made a friend


----------



## AceEmoKid

i didn't feel like **** today. WOOHOO


----------



## jml

I found this website


----------



## millyxox

I met up with my friends today. 
I participated and raised my hand in italian class.
I actually stayed awake & alert in class today. 
yay me


----------



## steviejb

My dad actually wished me a happy birthday this morning. Not just saying it, but really seemed to mean it. After many years of really not getting on and not understanding each other, it's completely knocked me for six! :boogie


----------



## Grog

Surf was massive to day ( knew it would be ) and I'm soon tired now and had the best day I've had in a long time , nothing like a near death experience to wake you the **** up .


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nothing really significant happened today, but I feel fairly alright today. The last few days I've felt rather crap.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Jesuszilla said:


> I finally fixed my laptop. Didn't have to pay anybody. I'm such a genius.


:lol That feeling where you fix something you thought you'd have to pay for.


----------



## oood

I dragged myself outside for an extended period of time in a semi-crowded area. Really made me appreciate the quiet afterwards


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally got an email for a job interview


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> I finally got an email for a job interview


Good job and good luck!!

Today I managed to have a 10 minute conversation with someone I have never met before. I say that's was a success.


----------



## Greenleaf62

My friend bought me cookies


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I went to a store when I did not know exactly what I wanted. This usually causes me great amounts of anxiety because I feel awkward just "browsing" and I am afraid people will think I am suspicious.

Today, though, I decided to just go and browse in a store. It was the first time I did so without feeling super awkward!



millyxox said:


> I met up with my friends today.
> I participated and raised my hand in italian class.
> I actually stayed awake & alert in class today.
> yay me


Wow, that's great! I always have trouble raising my hand in class, so I know what a great achievement this can be. Nice!


----------



## cmed

Temporarily cured loneliness and boredom by going to the store and buying clothes. Seems practical.


----------



## ChrissyQ

.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Talked to my 2 great friends today for over 3 hours.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finished editing the bass for new song & got some rough vocal takes that I think will work out when done properly


----------



## apx24

Went planespotting near Heathrow yesterday and finally saw a couple of Airbus A380s close up 
I'd love to fly in one of those beasts one day


----------



## Cattie

I made some really good Paleo pancakes.


----------



## Paul1985

So far I haven't spoken to anyone.


----------



## Eterminal

Groundhog Day...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The lady at the drug store counter was quite nice & the total was cheaper than I thought so I got the batteries I wanted as well


----------



## cgf88

found some photos i thought i had lost....


----------



## eveningbat

I have finished a good part of translation project.


----------



## Cattie

Made an awesome banana bread today.


----------



## TryingMara

Good convo with a relative. Heard from a friend today who I thought was mad at me. I'm glad that wasn't the case.


----------



## ShyFX

Got a lot done today. Too bad all the grocery stores were closed or I woulda got that done too.


----------



## toomuchsanity

I got to spend time with my family and play with my twin baby nieces (11 months old).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got some vocal takes recorded for song I'm trying to finish


----------



## bewilderedminerals

I had a pretty good day all around and hung out with my roommate and some of his friends


----------



## PoliRay

I survived


----------



## slyfox

Had an Easter meal with my parents. A person I was avoiding never called


----------



## lunarc

I complained about something that was bothering me. Rather than just ignoring the problem.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I spent a lot of time with my family today, which I always enjoy. 

One of my online friends wished me a happy Easter, which made me feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside. I also got to play some games with said friend, which we haven't been able to do for several weeks.

I also learned that aforementioned friend confided in me where he didn't with others. I feel so great that someone thinks so highly of me. Ah, friendship is grand.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I visited an old battleship and got to go inside, and explore. :') So cool!


----------



## steviejb

CravingBass said:


> I visited an old battleship and got to go inside, and explore. :') So cool!


That sounds awesome!

I woke up without a head ache for the first time in about a week, felt good. :yes


----------



## ShatteredGlass

steviejb said:


> That sounds awesome!
> 
> I woke up without a head ache for the first time in about a week, felt good. :yes


Yeah, the ship was fairly small, but it was used in WWII, and I believe it was used for minesweeping or something like that.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i went to my morning film discussion class. at first i thought it was cancelled, because the first time i tugged on the door, it didn't seem to budge -- i sat down and waited until the minute class would've started, having seen no one else open the door, and decided to give the door one last tug before i left. the second time, i opened the door successfully, and luckily there was only one other student inside with the TA. when a few more students arrived (late), the TA announced that we could either stay and work on our papers (asking for help from him i suppose in the meanwhile) or leave. i was the only one that left. but, i did get to eat breakfast for a change. i've not tried our cafeteria's breakfast before. i sat by the window seat, with light flooding in, picking at my spinach & mushroom omelet. not bad. i have 15 more minutes until i have to leave for my next class.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sent out more job applications


----------



## tronjheim

Was biking early this morning and encountered a high school friend on his motorcycle on his way to work. He actually recognized me (even with my helmet on) and called me to which I called him back those brief milliseconds we got close on the road.


----------



## VinBZ

I got a very nice hug from a friend who is leaving for the summer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a call for an interview. I was asleep at the time but I returned the call later on & left them a message to ring me again


----------



## Pike Queen

Got to visit my grandparents and helped my grandma start a puzzle!


----------



## beffa

i got a hat i've wanted for months on end and i really love it and it makes me feel better about myself idk i have a huge head and it doesn't look that bad and i'm so HAPPY ugdhshig


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I finally stood up to my b*tch coworker today. She coped an attitude with me and cussed at me in front of customers like she always does, because she was pissed off about god knows what like she always is. I pointed my finger in her face and told her that I don't answer to her and to never *****ing talk to me like that again. She ended up being written up for her behavior too.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

My meeting turned out better than I expected.


----------



## Pompeii

I talked to an attractive guy! Amazing; this is a huge accomplishment for me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Well, it actually happened yesterday, but I found out that I'm actually considered a friend by somebody!


----------



## Crisigv

I got a job!!! I don't completely suck at interviews. I'm so relieved.


----------



## AceEmoKid

it's jonsi's birthday today!!!!! (he's my favorite musician) :yay :yay :yay

happy 39th to that icelandic, gibberish singing, cello bow on guitar playing, silly hat wearing guy!!!!





































time to listen to jonsi and sigur ros and riceboy sleeps all day while animating.


----------



## A Void Ant

My coworker told me I was really handsome and it made me feel good. But, actually, this is the same girl who's worked me up in the past, only to let me down, so, I should probably not over think it.


----------



## tronjheim

I'm gonna stop wishing to die on my bed, asleep. I will die on my feet, trying!


----------



## WhoDey85

A new addition to the family was born last night. A healthy baby boy. My nephew Tye!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Getting a lot of signal boost as I continue to update the bathroom "post it war."

I'm happy that, even if only online, there are a lot of people who agree that attractiveness is not paramount and we should not emotionally confine ourselves simply to spare others' concern. Lots of reblogs. Probably my most popular post since I joined, besides that drawing I did of Jimmy Urine and my short funny story about falling in love with a frying pan.


----------



## slyfox

Found some petoskey stones and other fossils. Not much else...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Someone wrote a good review about me on google reviews.


----------



## ShyFX

Smarties mcflurry with fudge. Awww yeah.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

A guy from work told me a really funny story about his morning.

A gal from work talked to me and we had a good talk.

I "nearly" got something checked off my to-do list (it will be done Monday)

The weather was fab today

Messaged folks

planned some good stuff

yada yada yada


----------



## tronjheim

I went biking around 4 to 5:30 in the afternoon and my anxiety kicked in when I was in the city. I told myself that all the people I'm going to meet and everyone who will see me won't remember me in the next hour and so I made it home.


----------



## housebunny

The organic chicken soup I made.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Carried my groceries home from the store, It weighed in at 90lb's.

70lb in my bag and 20lb in small bags.

I want to get another bag so I can load more.

That was almost basically 50% of my body weight ^_^

Man grocery day is such a *****.


----------



## beffa

i met a perfect person


----------



## ShawnB

beffa said:


> i met a perfect person


cool :clap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chelsea beat Liverpool


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i finally decided to make an appointment to the family doctor.
i have written all my symptoms on a paper. i will give the paper to the doc
and let everything flow. :clap


----------



## TryingMara

Was able to fall back asleep for a little while after waking up early. Also, had a delicious breakfast.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I got a job interview !  Even if i dont get it, I'm still really happy to have progressed to the interview stage. Apparently there were a lot of applicants so to be in the short list is a boost for the ol' self esteem.


----------



## Bawsome

realized that i was just looking for some one to get obsessed over instead of actually finding... i dont even know what im looking for anymore! suppose ill wait for the world to take me by suprise.


----------



## tronjheim

When I'm at an airport, I pretend all the people around me are harmless (and witless) zombies.


----------



## Temujin

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> I got a job interview !  Even if i dont get it, I'm still really happy to have progressed to the interview stage. Apparently there were a lot of applicants so to be in the short list is a boost for the ol' self esteem.


Congratulations, and that is totally the right attitude, you've already achieved something, I guess you didn't think you would.

And good luck.


----------



## arkham

I went to work agency and applied for a job. Nothing too exciting, but last time I worked was 1,5 ago at grocery store. So I think I will get new job soon and the biggest motivation is to get better at my anxiety. I still can't apply for a "proper" job like computer repair stuff or something, because of my anxiety and sh1tty performance in job interviews..


----------



## housebunny

I had a pretty good day. BDD is aggravated and I feel a little on edge, but other than that, I'm doing all right.


----------



## oood

It's sunny and I finally forced myself to clean my room


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My dad paid for half of a new laptop for me to use to record today. I hope I like Window 8


----------



## Aviatrix

I did some serious number crunching today and it looks like we're going to end up right on budget this month.
And I didn't oversleep as much as I normally do.


----------



## EmptyRoom

i didnt fail my test, which is pretty good.


----------



## tea111red

I got more money on my check than I expected.


----------



## miminka

got a pretty card in the mail from my mom wishing me well. 

made me cry sentimental tears cos i miss my mama


----------



## tea111red

This guy gazed at me and I turned into mush.


----------



## oood

Cake


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I made 2 of my own choices today! That is a big deal for me because I really struggle with thinking for myself and deciding things.

One of the aforementioned choices was to turn in my homework early instead of working on it until the deadline and obsessing over it like usual. Even if I get a bad grade, I am growing as a person....right? I am showing myself that I can make choices and I shouldn't obsess over perfection.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Everyone's always complimenting how my sisters are really pretty but never me. But I'm always getting those little hints that I'm not. Today a little grade 9 girl (same grade as my little sister) told me that I was really pretty, prettier than my sister and I was all like NAWW! Thank you! She honestly made my day!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nothing good happened today, but yesterday, I finally spoke to that person at school, even if it was only briefly.


----------



## slyfox

Got some stuff done that i needed to do. Got books from the library. I now have things worked out with my prescriptions and it turned out my insurance covered them all. Sorted through gravel and found a bunch of unakite and fossils(some petoskey stones too).


----------



## tronjheim

Just when I thought they've forgotten me, one of them invited me for a drink. But I declined because I've been travelling the entire day. He just told me to rest.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Did a 40 minute seminar today, with 4 other peeps. Went pretty well, our tutor seemed impressed with the level of detail and research during the section I presented.

I had a feeling it was going to be a disaster, as I was the only native with English as a first (& only) language. God, those team meetings were awful, lol. They'd continually speak amongst themselves in Chinese While I'd just sit there. (often arguing, lol).


----------



## AceEmoKid

Was the last day of art class, got invited to smoke with some classmates, and finally the classmate I've been getting weed connections from got in contact with the guy who is going to sell me X. Apparently he also sells various other "high quality" drugs. I'm skeptical about the high quality. I'll have to inspect the drugs or at least take very low doses of each before I go in blind. In the end, I'll probably just buy like 1 or 2 pills; 1 for usage at school, and then hide one for perhaps the last day before I move out (I'm staying a day longer than most due to transportation issues, so I'll be alone in peace to trip) or for a lonely day during the summer upcoming.


----------



## Vera alonso

I ate burgers lol, and my brother told me that he could get me into his job so I can quit my crappy low paying job!! think happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beffa

i did an ok drawing in art/product des today


----------



## oood

I forced myself to do an exercise for exposure therapy despite all my avoidant impulses, feeling slightly more secure because I completed it without issue


----------



## AceEmoKid

my professor extended the due date for the term paper, and he knocked off the essay portion from the final since he gave us such late notice with the prompt. it's only one extra day, but hey, that's twice as much time to read, brainstorm, and write than i had a few hours ago. also, my friend just texted me to invite me to drink....with that paper extension, i should definitely have an extra couple hours to spare at least to drink for the first time. haha these last few weeks of uni....i finally feel like a college student.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The weekend began! :boogie


----------



## Samblam

Attended a college course and did not cancel it, faced my fears


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I discovered Noisia - Machine Gun 16 Bit Remix.

WOW


----------



## TryingMara

Won a contest.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was given an option or afternoon shifts over night shifts at my new job


----------



## AceEmoKid

o: the cashier at the cafeteria recognized me today. when i informed her that i was buying the "veggie bowl," she cut me off and said, "it's okay; you get the same thing everyday." which i thought was pretty funny. we had a small exchange, her commenting that she only knows 2 other people who get veggie bowls like me on a regular basis. i even made a funny comment before i left, and i didn't stumble over it.


----------



## housebunny

Lots of exercise with the sun shining, walking along the river and seeing lots of gorgeous trees in full bloom


----------



## corbeaublanc

In spite of everything happening this year- I feel like I'm on top of the world now!


----------



## CEB32

I managed 6 hours outside
got called handsome and good looking 


good day ;-)


----------



## tronjheim

My brother bought me ice cream.


----------



## slyfox

I went for a short walk around a pond. Not much else


----------



## baseballdude

I graduated from college today!


----------



## Kalliber

baseballdude said:


> I graduated from college today!


thats great man D grats


----------



## lunarc

I hanged out with people last night and I hanged out with one person the whole day today. just me and one person. no one to hide behind. was quiet a few times. but I did pretty decent i think.


----------



## beli mawr

I went out and did a March of Dimes walk, and actually went out afterward with some people and took part in a conversation, which seems to be a real feat for me. Felt kinda good, and I hope I can do it again.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

At the record store today I found some vinyl LPs I had been really wanting


----------



## cuppy

baseballdude said:


> I graduated from college today!


:yay Congratulations!! :yay


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Weather was good. First cookout of the year.


----------



## perdidoenmicabeza

Well today I finally got to used the dobsonian telescope I built for my 5 year old, after sitting in my living room for more than 4 months lol. It was freaking cool seeing it with my kid, we saw the craters of the moon.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I find out most of the kids in my class are going on a camp. There's only going to be about 5 people in class.

YES!


----------



## beli mawr

perdidoenmicabeza said:


> Well today I finally got to used the dobsonian telescope I built for my 5 year old, after sitting in my living room for more than 4 months lol. It was freaking cool seeing it with my kid, we saw the craters of the moon.


Isn't it great? I have an 8" dob that's been sitting in my back room for months as the weather's been not so good.


----------



## tronjheim

I'm volunteering for a community art project, a mural, and my old college professor who was there told me I did good work.


----------



## housebunny

Raw tumeric! It looks like ginger and tastes so much better than powdered! If you like to cook with tumeric, try it!


----------



## EternalTime

I haven't panicked


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My new laptop is supposed to be delivered today. I hope Windows 8 isn't too tough to get used to


----------



## T Studdly

I extanged tumblrs with 2 people I met this semester in my comics class.

Also the school published students one page comics in a book to hand out and mines was in the book!!!


----------



## tea111red

I got a gift certificate.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

A college friend of mine told me he's interested in playing bass for the music project my friend and I have in the works which has me excited.  Coupled with that, while I was practicing with my friend(who I respect greatly as a guitar player) he was lauding me with compliments for my vocals after practice was over which made me feel good, too.


----------



## cuppy

tea111red said:


> I got a gift certificate.


What was it for? :3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

...I beat my high score in Piano Tiles?

It's all I could think of. I've had a horrible day today.


----------



## z01210

I got a compliment from a girl at work today ;_;


----------



## tronjheim

While working on the mural this afternoon, a little girl around 4-6 years old passed by with her parents and she exclaimed, "so nice."


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I got to play an online game with my best online friend. We hadn't played with each other for a while, so it was really nice to talk with him again. He said he missed me and he was glad I had the chance to play!  

I am so thankful for this friendship. It's an odd one, yes, but I treasure it.


----------



## lockS

I had to interview a couple of people for a class. I didn't know anyone where I went and I did it! I'm glad it's over!


----------



## Kalliber

Found 20 bucks xD


----------



## GotAnxiety

I think I'm almost ready to release the rest of my blogs.

My song White horse, And the 2 blogs on Saintism and the Essences of Saintism


----------



## corbeaublanc

My professor actually decided to talk to me and called me a hard worker despite not being in class half of the time. (either she's having a guilt trip or she genuinely feels that way). Her out of character akwardness was amusing and it made my day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may have a decent mix for a new track I've been working on


----------



## Ckg2011

I learned nose slides and boardslides on my fingerboard. 

I found enough change to get an ice tea at Dollar General.


----------



## bewareofyou

At school, I made an effort to talk to people more instead of just always keeping quiet and listening and I actually felt kinda normal for once! I also got to watch a good movie in class and to top it off, I had a great workout.


----------



## TryingMara

Felt better and stronger, definitely physically anyway. Also, I found the jeans I wanted.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Film screenings today. I was only expecting it to be about an hour long, featuring just our classes as the audience. I only arrived 5 minutes early, anticipating plenty of free seats, yet I walked into a theater filled with mostly parents. Many of my classmates arrived around the time I did, as well, most likely with the same expectations in mind, and thus they lined the walls and the aisle floors. Luckily my friend from last semester (he is in different classes than I this semester) had a seat, so I just sat down next to him on the floor. It ended up lasting almost 4 hours -- it included several short anecdotes and speeches from the faculty, showed almost all student work ranging from animation 120 30 second films to intro to 3D, experimental, and thesis films....the theses obviously lasting the longest. And holy crap there were some amazing thesis films....also, oddly, some not so great ones. But there was a variety of styles and mediums. For some reason there were a lot of game trailers, including a really badass 3D survival horror game which the student team had already completed (20 levels) and a pixel based adventure about tarot cards (which only has one demo level completed).....they looked so ****ing legit. Both of them plan to sell them as indie games. I would seriously buy them. There was also one guy's whose 3D style was amazing....it reminded me of Animal Crossing. The story was ****ing awesome though. Hilarious social critique in a violent, ****ed up world that felt so complete. I will link it if he ever uploads it online. I'm sure he will, considering how amazing it is. I wonder why he wasn't nominated as the best film when he obviously won the crowd's heart by far (plus his Q&A panel was the longest).

Afterwards there was a reception....however, the crowd was much too large, thus claustrophobia smoked me out of the building within minutes (after grabbing a free soda and some quiche first, of course. Oh, and checking out my friend's short computer game). 

I was about to cry, honestly, after that anxiety provoking crowd. I went all the way back to my dorm in a huffed and agitated mood. Yet, as I was putting down my stuff, my two classmates texted me asking why I left the party, inviting me to hang at one of their apartments. So we hung out for a bit...just like old times. Both of them have been so busy lately, and I so discouraged to ask to hang out, that we haven't spent any time together since last semester and a couple odd times this semester. But we finally got to hang. Unfortunately, one of them is moving out tomorrow, and I fear I will never see him again. We tried to set plans to hang during the summer, but the guy who is moving out tomorrow said he was "busy all summer." After he left (and I gave him a hug???? well, an awkward hug with lots of mumbling to the best of my ability), the other classmate, who I oddly feel closer to, called him out on his BS. He said he would still definitely hang out with me though, since he only lives a couple hours away. Hopefully he is being truthful. He's flaked on me a few times before. 

After that, we just gamed. I played Dark Souls II -- which is holy **** hard -- and South Park: The Stick of Truth. Both are awesome, though incomparable due to genre gap. XD I was laughing my *** off at the South Park game though. Eventually I had to leave, as it was getting towards 3AM, but man, I will miss times like these if I don't return next semester. I've also noticed that playing videogames is a great way to ease me into social activities. We're both playing, or at least watching the same screen, giving commentary, tips, and feedback, cracking jokes, taking turns at difficult parts. Sometimes we even talk about stuff outside the game while playing....small talk? Kind of. But it's so much easier to bond over videogames and commentate on a shared activity. 

He said we could watch a movie (Spiderman 2) tomorrow with a couple other animation classmates that I may or may not know, and that we would also hang out all day friday since we have free schedules. I'm so glad I finally get to spend time with him again. If the whole year had been like this, at least peppered with days like this every few weeks, maybe I wouldn't have felt so sad and isolated. Man.

I also just checked my email, and there was something in my inbox from my sister. Granted, it wasn't anything specifically catered to improve my mood; it simply discussed plans for a collaborative gift to out mother on mother's day upcoming. Nonetheless, just seeing my sister's name makes me feel a little less heavy.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had a better day today than my last two agonizing days. It wasn't perfect, far from it actually, but I didn't actually feel like constant crap.

Also, suicidal thoughts stopped. Yay.

I also used a public toliet. I'm starting to get better at that, which is cool.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Alright, I've decided I'm gonna try and bang out a blog a day.

I've made 2 new blogs as well one on Vampirism to match the one on Saintism and one on Thou shall not steal and the Essenses of Saintism as well still needs to be released..

Will do one a day here and maybe release another song will see : )

Will do it in the order of Vampirism, Saintism, Essense of Saintism, Thou shall not steal.

One a day,


----------



## slyfox

I got this account merged with my old account


----------



## lifeimpossible123

a girl today asked me out, Just Kidding! i was waiting for the bus then this girl came up to me. here is the conversation
girl: do you have any siblings??
me: YES
girl: do you have a little sister??
me: *shakes head up and down*
girl: is her name *********
me: *shakes head up and down*
girl: she is cute
me: *smiles* 
girl: do you have a brother?
me: *shakes head up and down*
girl: what is his name??
me: ******
girl: that is a nice name.
then she walks away

btw i was not swearing


----------



## MCHB

Began the process of switching careers...and it is a process! :boogie

Seriously...10 years staring at a puddle of molten metal...A bit much!


----------



## crystalkerosene

I made "overnight oats" for tomorrow. It gives me something yummy to look forward to.


----------



## Lasair

I had a lovely sleep


----------



## Kalliber

I slept like a baby, no neck pain


----------



## Fonts

Discovered some new music! Always puts me in a good mood!


----------



## gamerguy

I went skating tonight with my friend and picked up a bunch of new tricks. There's been a lot on my mind lately and this really helped distract me.


----------



## villadb

My crush bought me a hash brown at lunch time. A bit random. She also said she needs to start looking for a different type of man as she got pissed off with her boyfriend last night haha. If only.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Yesterday I got to talk with a lot of my online friends. While talking with one over the mic while gaming, I was able to completely open up and be super chatty in front of a ton of people I didn't know! It felt so liberating! I am so lucky to have my online friends. They've helped me so much.

And today...I am laying in bed eating ice cream and I am not super worried about something I have been super worried about for the past 3 weeks. So that's always good!


----------



## TryingMara

Humidity seems to have broken since that storm. And that breeze is so nice...ahh, this is more like it.


----------



## tronjheim

The guys really do look out for me (sometimes). They take time to make sure I back up the car I'm driving safely when we all leave the bar. They make sure I don't accidentally run over a parked motorcycle again! 

(2) I joined them last night at a local bar and it was fun. Plenty of laughter. I felt like I belonged for once even though I hardly said anything as always.

(3) My parents took care of me as I was throwing up an hour later when I got home (several hours ago; for some reason I'm up really early). I love them. I wish I could tell that to their faces.


----------



## dogapus

I woke up at a sane hour. It's been either 4am or 4pm for the longest time and I woke up at a solid 8am on a weekend. Perfect timing without an alarm.

This was last night but spending time with an old friend followed by loud singing alone in the car with no traffic out.

Doing nice things for my mom without attaching it to the holiday (aka caffeinated cleaning spasm)

Set a list of goals which I am actively thinking about and have reflected on.

:boogie


----------



## cosmicslop

I realized today that I don't think I've ever eaten at Applebee's. I'll count that as a blessing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I did some crunches & got a final mix for a new track


----------



## tronjheim

Ate out mit meine Familie for mother's day.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well, I'm happy I did my 5 blogs this week got them outta the way.

YAY!

I do got a new song on the go, It is called The end.

All my songs take off after one another, I'm done for blogging for now.

Offically retired, For a few.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I posted my latest song online


----------



## ScottyKnows

I let myself cry.


----------



## tbyrfan

All of my grades are in and i'm getting summa cum laude :boogie


----------



## tea111red

cuppy said:


> What was it for? :3


Oh, hehe...just saw this. I got it from Nordstrom....it's a part of their rewards program.


----------



## Demeter

Today I finished a project that I had been putting off for..... (brb getting a date)...

Since May 2010.... Wow! It feels good.


----------



## mezzoforte

tbyrfan said:


> All of my grades are in and i'm getting summa cum laude :boogie


Congrats! :clap I still have two more years lol. :cry


----------



## Demeter

This thread is great, I should start posting here daily, or whenever I can remember. I already posted today but thinking about this thread reminds me of all the good stuff that does happen every day.


----------



## oood

I read up more about the thinking associated with social anxiety and how CBT aims to change it, looking at studies and reports. Surprisingly, being aware of my physiological triggers and thought cycles that are common to SA sufferers calmed me down during today's exposure exercise. I'm happy there is a way to intellectualise my feelings and therefore rationalise them.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I found out that the laptops at school have Adobe Premiere. I could use that if I begin to do video editing. I just need a decent camera, microphone, and a faster computer. Come at me, money. I need you.


----------



## arkham

Been reading through the whole night (11pm - 5 am) a book about woman man relationships. Made so much sense to me. At 5 am wrote another reply to a girl on forum, feel so confident about myself now. Woke up at 9.30 am without alarm ringing! Feeling fresh, full of positive energy today, beautiful :boogie


----------



## rigato

My brother bought me Coke. Very nice of him


----------



## Kalliber

I ate a piece of cake


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I decided to eat out today. I walked several blocks from my office and ate at a place I've never been before. While I was really anxious, it all turned out okay! I am really proud of myself that I took the initiative to do something different.


----------



## tronjheim

As I was biking along a route that hardly any vehicles passed, I came across two kids who were also biking. They were probably around 10 and likely to live in the area. They were the first to come beside me (as I was just going slowly) and spoke to me. They were very social/friendly for their age. I smiled and went along what they were saying to me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I found out that I have above average intelligence. Probably.


----------



## cj66

Finally signed up for a meet-up with that group. 

It'll be the second time attending something, but the first time since 2011 I believe.


----------



## tronjheim

*At the hospital*

I met up with four of my Fine Arts friends at the university hospital to plan about a mural we'd do at the pediatric ward. We had plenty of laughs as we listed the materials we'd need for the project. My negative thoughts kept intruding and made me want to go home already, but I managed to finish the little meeting with them.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I didn't let my negative thought intrude when I had to tell someone about my bad grade (which is probably a grading error). I am going to talk to the instructor about it soon, and I am not going to let it eat away at me in the meantime. 

Besides that, I generally didn't (consciously) worry today. I apparently worried subconsciously, because my acid reflux is back....but oh well.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i finally checked my school account and my philosophy grade is in. i barely scraped by with a 90% but at least it's an A. i wish it would have been a solid A at least but whatever.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Made brownies today, and my anxiety didn't keep me from doing a good job with them.

Also, I don't have to worry about work experience anymore. I'm not really happy with the place, but it's something I guess.


----------



## guitarmatt

someone said I was handsome at work today. Well, at least it slightly debunks the feeling I give off a bad vibe.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i killed there humans today. JK!! 

there was no group work today and i ate CHIPS!! YAY!!


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I just ended a long work week. 
It is Friday night - yessss !


----------



## Kalliber

Happened yesterday but I got my license :3


----------



## TryingMara

The rain has stopped and it's now nice and sunny.


----------



## TryingMara

Kalliber said:


> Happened yesterday but I got my license :3


Congrats! :clap :boogie


----------



## MoonForge

I had a really good walk this morning, it was really sunny and nice  I got nervous when i went on the way back though due to suddenly encountering a lot more people, but still i was able to relax for a bit!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I like this thread. It forces me to think of something positive that happened on the day I'm posting.

Today, I exercised a little bit and finished one Megaman 6 level. Megaman's really hard, so that's a thing, I guess.


----------



## eveningbat

I have bought myself new earrings.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

today was the national day


----------



## Bawsome

this whole day, cant wait for the next one, going doing some archery in the woods! O_O


----------



## cmed

Went to the mall. Walked around. Bought shoes. Went home. Now we here.


----------



## coniconon

Today i took a picture of myself with a silly face and i sent it to a funny guy of this forum to make him laugh, lol :B


----------



## tronjheim

I was with M, D, V, K, R, K1, M1, A, Z, R1, and C for almost 24 hours in the planned night-out. We stayed at D's amazing rest house beside the beach and we literally had the entire place to ourselves. We played beer-pong, various card games, and more. It was all fun! Before the sun rose around 5 in the morning, those of us who weren't knocked-out from drinking hard liquor went to bath in the beach. After that, I had a little bit of fun following Z, R, and K as Z went over to V, A, and M to draw obscene illustrations and wordings on the latter's faces as they slept. I didn't get to the point of really getting inebriated as I became the gunner at some point and I just pretended to drink my shots and before anyone noticed gave the shot glass to the next person in line. I'm amused at this little trickery of mine! They'll be none the wiser! Mwahahaha! I laugh at you demon in my head at your pitiful attempt to make me feel bad about not belonging to the group!


----------



## tronjheim

R and V know that I take antidepressants. I've told them this a long time ago. This means that they do listen to what I say sometimes even if I say things in the most trivial and casual way possible. I'm guessing this is why they and the others in the group don't press me too much on certain things.


----------



## cosmicslop

I felt okay for a whole day for the first time since mid-Feb. It's nice to finally catch a breath and not be so trapped. My depressive episodes are always hell.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

i danced at my church i didn't think it was going to go well but it turned out to be very great!


----------



## alexnsa

Got invited to a barbecue :boogie


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

I'm finally done with my undergrad, commencement ceremony ended about an hour ago so I feel happy.


----------



## MrNormal

Gave away some of my clothes to charity


----------



## EternalTime

I finished my final project for English, which is an RPG maker game based on Kubla Khan. >.<


----------



## smilesometime

I survived a public speaking event where I was the speaker. I know I didn't do very well at all but I am content just to have gotten through it!


----------



## Bawsome

learned to shoot and aim a bow using my instincts...


man it was so ****ing awesome


----------



## tronjheim

My phone survived the weekend I was out.


----------



## tronjheim

I just texted her that I wanted to back out the mural project at the hospital and she replied it was alright. I just think that project was stupid and they didn't even want to pay us because they thought artists, even the students, didn't require paying. Hey, artists need to eat, too!


----------



## probably offline

It's only 12 pm but...

* I got up early and went for a walk, and the weather was so fresh. Just warm enough and moist(but not quite raining).

* I made some important calls and such.

* Magpies hang out on my balcony for some unknown reason.


----------



## aquariusrising

I had a gift voucher and couldn't find anything that was for that value or under in a shop. Could claim it elsewhere though, where it was just enough go claim 3 blind bag items that were left that I wanted. No repeats too. So that was lovely. I'm the most unlucky person on the planet. :sus:blank


----------



## tronjheim

I'm addicted to Gravity Falls now. The theme song keeps playing in my head! Oh my, God. I love everything about it!


----------



## The Patriot

Spend time hanging out with talking and exchanging numbers with a woman over the weekend named Claire from my social group and just spent over an hour texting with her. 

Was so relaxing just to talk to her no pressure no expectations and she said she liked seeing me and she'll see me at group again. Was great chatting with her and enjoying her company on the weekend and over text and I look forward to doing it again. 

Focus on that positive aspect.


----------



## MyChi

I was at the supermarket today when I passed a lady who just couldn't stop staring at me (in a good way) and I couldn't stop staring at her. She was beautiful. I wonder what she thought about me that made her stare for so long. We were basically just eyeballing each other for a few seconds and none of us wanted to stop until we passed by. Usually when that sort of moment happens with people, someone quickly nods their head away because of the awkwardness. But this didn't feel any awkward at all, just interesting.

I should've smiled though, I just had my neutral face. Not sad face, just a very neutral face expression.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Final grade for child development was just posed- I got an A!!!! Sooo happy and proud of myself!!:yay


----------



## tronjheim

My parents are willing to support me if I took up masters in Marine Biology. The problem is I'm scared of the prospect. I'd like to but I don't believe in myself any more. I'm afraid of the breakdowns, attacks, and depressive episodes that will inevitably come my way which will hinder me from being successful in this undertaking.


----------



## EternalTime

In honors English, since it's the end of the year we are watching movies to pass the time. today is Dead Poets Society  one of my favorites


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well, I written possible 2 of the best songs in the world, One is a quasi song with a multiplex of songs and stories built into it, And the other is a love song,

Both, I consider the best in the world. Unfortunately it only going to be blogged until I developed them, These Christians music professional's might help me, Will see ; )

I kind of don't want to put them online, Either it will end all wars or start one.

It's something I got to do although 

If my life ever had a purpose this is it.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i ate some yummy food today. sorry, but it is true.


----------



## calichick

One of the most sociable people that I know described me as outgoing today. She said I should be a PR girl because of how outgoing I am.

I can die and go to heaven. I am no longer *that* quiet girl. I feel like the words within me are all coming out from years of muteness and they just can't stop. :lol

I am so happy. On the other hand, I just found out yesterday that I guy I knew who was a few months younger than me has a child.

A 23 year old having a baby burns a little, it just does.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I learned I can do less work than I anticipated for something! Yay. ;w;


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Had a nice dinner, I guess.


----------



## cosmicslop

I've been taking my new meds for two weeks now and I'm glad to have not experienced any major side effects other than mild nausea. That's a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I just added a database development outline and pricing page to my web site and it looks great !!! :clap


----------



## tronjheim

Oh wow, I'm actually organizing my friends to go to the movies with me this Friday.


----------



## misfit83

I got a new job


----------



## aquariusrising

Bought something I wanted. Is only partially good... But at last part of it is good


----------



## Equity

Guess who's getting presents in the post from his mum today. Is it me?  Ooh from the old man as well, just got a text about it.


----------



## tronjheim

For people I hate, I now wish them a long life of misery and suffering.


----------



## Cronos

I was just informed that the dinner I ate had fish in it. Usually, I try to avoid seafood because I'm allergic to it. I feel great! I think I might've outgrown my seafood allergy! Finally, lobster here I come!


----------



## calichick

Whenever I collide with a nerdy guy, they always have this look of half dread half fear of anticipation. Sometimes, I'll talk to them just to see their reaction. I imagine that's how most of the guys on the site react when they meet a beautiful woman.


I find it a bit amusing.


----------



## Zashlin

I had a fun time working with my group on project. I made a new friend- well we never talked but today we talked a lot and we kept on laughing during the class.


----------



## KelsKels

Finished Great Clips training and successfully cut a really even flat top! Id say it went really well.. Im glad I was able to go and get paid for being there :b


----------



## jillybabe

I woke up


----------



## tronjheim

I met Rodney, an awesome bud from the university who I look up to both figuratively and literally, earlier.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I am feeling surprisingly ok for only getting 3 hours of sleep! Also, I have the opportunity to improve my grade on an assignment AND my class was canceled today! A winner is me.


----------



## tea111red

Cute guy w/ the same car & color by where I live tried to get my attention on the road today...hope I see him again, lol.


----------



## cosmicslop

I feel much better today physically. Mentally I'm doing fine too. Never take good health for granted.


----------



## Kalliber

I ate some gummy bears..xD


----------



## Bawsome

Saw this gif


----------



## CelestiaSun

I had to present a project in front of my class today. It went really well, actually. I felt a little shy, but I wasn't nervous or all that uncomfortable. It was probably the most relaxed I've ever been while presenting something in front of a group of people. So happy and proud of myself


----------



## probably offline

I think I nailed my exam.

@bawsome: ****kk. that's dope.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I completed work experience. It was actually a really good experience. (No pun intended)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finished work for the week, 2 days to avoid everyone & everything are abound


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i beat up my presentation today. other than that today sucked.


----------



## Mousy

I went by myself to get a haircut even though it was awkward. Lol


----------



## TryingMara

A coworker suggested we hang out. It won't work out this weekend unfortunately, but it was still nice (and unexpected) to be asked


----------



## tronjheim

*Social*

I've been social this week. Sort of. Well, I just made plenty of contact with my friends via SMS or FB messaging. I did manage to watch a movie with 3 people tonight. I'm just a bit disappointed that _the guys_ didn't contact me tonight when one of them said we'd meet for Mark's birthday.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Might be going to work today, We shall see!, New song is on my blog called, The End, 

AND hopefully, This Sunday will put on the love song! 

Haven't decided on a name for that yet, I'm thinking, Your so beautiful! Love you! Will be its name.


----------



## eveningbat

I have had a great walk in the rose garden and park.


----------



## MrNormal

Visited a relative, and put a smile on their face


----------



## Charmander

I had the tastiest meal tonight!


----------



## Caleb23

I rejected a very negative thought about myself. (something along the lines that I am a loner and don't deserve to be in a relationship with anyone)


----------



## tronjheim

R was really appreciative last night. I am grateful.


----------



## BadStacks

Got my first android app working (even though it was useless).


----------



## high but not mighty

I played minecraft all day haha 

and enjoyed it ~


----------



## TryingMara

I enjoyed working out. Plus, I got some cleaning done.


----------



## creativedissent

I came to the realisation that I don't need a certain somebody in my life!!!


----------



## millyxox

Got to laugh with some of my coworkers. That's all I can find


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got invited out to movie tomorrow and then to dinner day after!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I had an incredibly awkward moment, but I managed not to look like I was breaking down in anxiety.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

the doctor is the only one who understands social anxiety.
i learned that by going to him today.


----------



## EternalTime

Today is the second to last day of school 
Getting all of my papers made up and feeling wonderful.


----------



## cosmicslop

i'm losing weight. i can feel it in the fit of my jeans. but i'm not going to check the scale just yet until a month passes by. i'm not going to be a scale slave.


----------



## timmytiger920

I'm usually the person that's invisible and forgettable. Sometimes I see people I recognize from the past, but they usually ignore me since I guess they don't even remember me. But today when I was walking to class, I heard someone calling out my name. I turned around and saw someone I used to talk to a few quarters ago. I thought that he would totally have forgotten about me by now, but he clearly remembered my name and was smiling at me. We walked together and had a short conversation before I had to get to class. Nothing big, but that feeling of surprise I felt when I heard my name being called out really made my day.


----------



## tronjheim

I remember why I love Rascal Flatts so much.


----------



## Pompeii

Was told I appeared confident in a conversation. Also, the cutest possum on the way home.


----------



## Minkiro

When i came back into my previous internship place, the kids hugged me to death saying how much they've missed me. They were also asking if i could stay. One girl told me she felt happier when i was there, she felt more at ease cause other kids might bully her and i would come in between whenever it happened. :heart Bless them!


----------



## cmed

I was chosen to design a billboard today. It's a dream come true.


----------



## Yer Blues

Blood work came back, and everything is excellent. My blood sugar is low, good cholesterol is normal, and the bad is low. Kidney function and liver are excellent. I have a super power: I'm genetically predisposed to producing good cholesterol (hdl).


----------



## tronjheim

Nothing matters in the end times so why bother worrying about the present, the past, and what's to come in our lives? Even at the end of the day, I don't think people I've passed by while biking can remember me. I'll just be a another trivial footnote in their memories set aside to be discarded forever. Why should I care how I looked, etc.?


----------



## cuppy

Thanks to Oxyclean, I can now wear my favorite white shirts with confidence


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I sent out an email to the entire department today. It wasn't necessary, but I forced myself to do it, as I am normally too scared.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well, I decided! I'm gonna do a blog, on the next area of research, On the medical book, I'll be attacking,

The chemical theory, As it is only partly true, It is only one part of sight, Only one part of the picture, So it's incomplete, It lacks truth, And only has partial truth,

As all my medical work includes god, And doesn't deny god like all work out today,

The blog will be called, Chemical alignment purity thoery.


----------



## East

"I'll just excuse you from the lab and the report, you don't have to make them up."


----------



## sanxiety13

got paid today.:clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Rent didn't kill me this month. I also have $50 of climate credits from the Soviet Kalifornia Republik left on my Edison account. Means I can run dat ac and drink kool-aid and sh*t.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It's an ongoing thing, but today I weighed 84.2 kg. I started at 90.8 kg. The goal is 75 kg. 

I am posting today because before I got into the shower this morning, I could notice my chest and stomach starting to get tighter. So while I still have almost 10 kg to lose, I think in the next 3-4 weeks, I'll start to see some definition.

I also played an hour and a half of tennis today, even though my body was sore from doing the same thing yesterday. Between the two, I estimate I burned around 1500 calories, and had fun doing it.


----------



## ellz

I had a stress free day


----------



## Golden Angel

ellz said:


> I had a stress free day


Yeah, me to, holiday @ home by myself.


----------



## cosmicslop

i've been taking my new meds for about three weeks and i general mood and outlook isn't so deep in a black hole as it was before. the combination of meds, losing weight, and finally being done with my keto flu has made me feel good. all those thoughts that have previously trapped me into excruciating introspection are now problems i can evaluate more productively than just getting pulled into a downard spiral of negative feelings telling me what's wrong with me. i have a lot of issues, but i want to fix it. hopefully i can retry the partial hospitalization program in december or january/february again.


----------



## cybernaut

Heard from a long-last contact (non-SA) in Libya. Glad he's doing well, despite the country's instabilities. I find that this supplement I'm now taking gives me a clear mind because I survived 3 voicecalls in one day with him. I don't do that with people often. Maybe it's a placebo- but whatever, it worked.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I gained the courage to say "I'm sorry for your loss" to somebody.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Alright, We bang out 2 blogs, So far, We did one on Perceived pain perception disorder and Intro into the purity chemical alignment theory


----------



## tronjheim

Didn't expect to be out tonight, but Dondi and Bern randomly contacted me to join them. We didn't drink any hard liquor, but I still feel tipsy and I feel somewhat happy. 

......
After the bar, we went to lamest free concert I've ever been to. I would have gladly joined in the dancing/jumping if the people there were doing it. But no, they were just all standing there in front of the stage. It was amusing to see that nonetheless.


----------



## tronjheim

*There's No Use*

There's no use avoiding the replies to the messages I sent. I should read them stand by what I've done.


----------



## vanishingpt

Been feeling pretty anxious the past couple of days because a potential employer had told me they'd get back to me prior to the weekend about an internship I applied for. Really enjoyed the interview, loved meeting the people working there, and it was really fun. Now it's Saturday evening and I hadn't received a call so I felt pretty let down... but I decided it wouldn't hurt to send a quick follow up email.

They responded 20 minutes later saying I was a top candidate and were really impressed by the interview, so they created a new position for me and will be forwarding me a new job description. SO HAPPY!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I kept positive all day today and got some work done. I even had time to watch two movies, and didn't let my anxiety suck the joy out of the experience.

Also, today I realized what good friends I have and how good they make me feel. I am hoping that I will always remember that they like me, even during my darkest times.


----------



## pockybear

Today I had a spanish latte with my boyfriend


----------



## Crisigv

Chirping robins in my backyard cheering me up.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Lamest first solo venture beyond the driveway ever. Mind you, I was extremely paranoid the entire time walking to the local Starbucks, and I only lasted outside about a half hour, but at least I did it. I also scored a 24 tab box of generic diphenhydramine, **** yeah! Going to get high off of this stuff next time my mum and sister are both at work and I need a buzz. Only cost me about $5.


----------



## Marakunda

AceEmoKid said:


> Lamest first solo venture beyond the driveway ever. Mind you, I was extremely paranoid the entire time walking to the local Starbucks, and I only lasted outside about a half hour, but at least I did it. *I also scored a 24 tab box of generic diphenhydramine, **** yeah! Going to get high off of this stuff next time my mum and sister are both at work and I need a buzz. Only cost me about $5.*


You should look into Dimenhydrinate.
It's an otc and it's got Diphen in it, so I assume they're similar. 
I'm gonna try it along with DXM. Apparently it helps with nausea.


----------



## vanishingpt

Family gathering today! Wow I can't believe how long it's been since I've seen everyone altogether. I keep thinking it's always recent but I can't believe how busy we've all been since we've had time to all get together. Felt like a good deal of competition was put aside today and we all just had a good time together and had fun. Now we're taking a spontaneous trip out of the city tomorrow and I'm so excited I can't sleep. Love going out into the mountains to breathe in that fresh air, take in the beautiful scenery, and just having a good time with people who've been there with me since I've grown up. Glad we all managed to get together today.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I felt somewhat attractive today. I don't feel too ugly for a change.


----------



## erick1

I race someone in the motorcycle


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I signed out from school early today. I just didn't feel like it. So instead, I went exploring! I found a park, sat there and did a bit of school work and took a few selfies while there were happy families laughing in the background. Then I moved on and kept walking till I found the beach! So I went tanning for about an hour then I made my way back to school and waited for about 5 minutes until the school bell rang and went home. I feel so much more refreshed than what I'm usually like after coming home from school! And the best part, I've found so many little secret pathways or trails that I didn't know about beforehand! Good work out too! 

But I have learnt to next time 1) Wear my bikini underneath for next time 2) Bring a bottle of water and 3) Bring a bit of money in case I want to buy some food!


----------



## Schmosby

AceEmoKid said:


> Lamest first solo venture beyond the driveway ever. Mind you, I was extremely paranoid the entire time walking to the local Starbucks, and I only lasted outside about a half hour, but at least I did it. I also scored a 24 tab box of generic diphenhydramine, **** yeah! Going to get high off of this stuff next time my mum and sister are both at work and I need a buzz. Only cost me about $5.


 congrats. I cut the hedge at the front of the house for the first time ever, I never thought I would since there are about 30 houses that overlook it, but I did a pretty good job, can't say I enjoyed it, but it's done.


----------



## probably offline

After a week of eye pain and ****(and worrying if there's something wrong), I went on a follow-up visit with my doctor. Good news! The measurements showed that my strabismus has decreased by a lot. It's only been a week after surgery, but so far so good! It's worth having a red eye for 6 months if it'll improve my eye sight.


----------



## tronjheim

I went to the nearby river at my mom's home town. It was so serene there. I saw a fish!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I let my hair out and it turned into an amazing Afro. Sadly it was too big to wear to work so had to straighten it.  also today was a public holiday and a sunny one at that.


----------



## Katherine93

I got invited to a party by one of my college friends and I totally feel like going, which is not so typical of me


----------



## c224

just made a really good cup of coffee, thats about all the goodness for today


----------



## fairyflosspink

I talked to a friend from a long time ago. Otherwise, it was pretty bad, hahaha.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just applied for assistant store manager and I think I have a good chance. If I get the job, my pay will more than double. No more graveyard shifts either.

The only problem is that I will have to talk to customers *a lot* more. I'll also be responsible for running the store when the SM is off.

Our assistant manager that is leaving will be a tough act to follow too. He brought us up from %1.3 average ESP sales per day to %2.1. I'm obviously not anywhere near as good at communicating as he is.


----------



## tronjheim

I love the new things announced on Apple's WWDC 2014. I love OS X's new aesthetics.


----------



## Martimnp

My crush laughed at a joke I told today


----------



## tronjheim

I remembered why I left Instagram.


----------



## coniconon

I talked to an old friend today... it was nice. It's been months :')


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I used the men's dressing room because the women's had a huge line. I loved all the stares I got from the guys as I walked out. hehehe more girls should try it. I was surprised the attendant even let me in.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I feel so happy, positive and so ALIVE! (Take THAT, dead week!) I can't believe how good I am feeling. I am actually dancing along to some music I am listening to in my office, and I don't usually do that or even feel the urge. (It's ok; nobody else is here right now, so I am not acting strange.)

I got all my work done on time, I found some awesome new songs that fit my good mood, and I AM ALMOST DONE WITH THIS CLASS! F YES! :yay


----------



## Martimnp

Starless Sneetch said:


> I feel so happy, positive and so ALIVE! (Take THAT, dead week!) I can't believe how good I am feeling. I am actually dancing along to some music I am listening to in my office, and I don't usually do that or even feel the urge. (It's ok; nobody else is here right now, so I am not acting strange.)
> 
> I got all my work done on time, I found some awesome new songs that fit my good mood, and I AM ALMOST DONE WITH THIS CLASS! F YES! :yay


That sounds awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Thanks, Martimnp! I hope you are feeling good today, too!


----------



## Minkiro

Not going to lie, i was flattered by the guy who opened his register just for me at the grocery store today and then he complimented me saying i looked adorable. Doesn't hurt to hear this lol


----------



## GotAnxiety

Alright, I got the idea, For the new string of super blogs, I'll be doing,

I'm gonna do a blog and prehaps a thread on, Being blind, I'm gonna gather all the references from the old and new testament and condense them in a blog, And combine them with my own experiences,

The Purity chemical alignment thoery is massive 20 pages out of my medical book,

Besides that, I still got afew I need to research and post,


----------



## Temujin

I ordered two self help books


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## TryingMara

Won a contest.


----------



## housebunny

There was the most outrageous hailstorm outside just now!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a new song posted today


----------



## tronjheim

I finally found a 4G hotspot in my city!


----------



## MindOverMood

Got a pump that I could use on presta valves. Now I finally get to ride the 1980's road bike I bought last fall


----------



## calichick

I've received one invitation to dinner and one invitation to Mexico in the past week.

+1 Exposure
+2 Exposure


----------



## calichick

MindOverMood said:


> Got a pump that I could use on presta valves. Now I finally get to ride the 1980's road bike I bought last fall


Don't you want to change your signature every once in awhile?

I mean you know I look like an actual model so there's no irony involved.

At least quote one of my better posts, lol


----------



## ChrissyQ

I saw movie at movie theatre


----------



## Martimnp

I beat that annoying boss in Demon's Souls


----------



## RIVENS

There was a lady bug on my car.... that's good luck where i come from


----------



## AceEmoKid

Lots of coffee and I had fun interacting with the students at my mum's work (1st grade - 3rd grade mixed special education classroom). It's dumb, but after hanging out with one boy in particular during recess, he wanted to hold my hand, which made me feel kind of special.  I politely declined, though (I'm a germaphobe).

Edit: Ooh! I also just checked my school email for the first time in several weeks, and apparently I made the Dean's List at LMU for 2014. I have no idea what the criteria was for it, though. Cool beans anyway.


----------



## Zashlin

I did small talk with the cashier at forever21 he was nice and first time a cashier actually cared on how my day was and related to me.


----------



## lynnette546

I had the most delicious beer!


----------



## tronjheim

I'm thinking about taking up a degree for elementary education. Will I make it if I do it? Of course, I can. Only my pessimism says otherwise.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I managed to look fairly confident all day. I still struggle to talk to people, but I suppose it's baby steps to at least *look * confident. That's a pretty good skill in my opinion.


----------



## tronjheim

I spent weeks trying to fix the problem, but all I had to do was to delete the app and reinstall it.


----------



## CarlJ

I stopped in bed til 2PM. That's a good thing. Probably.


----------



## lynnette546

Someone replied to one of my blog posts


----------



## calichick

I talked to a cute guy today.


----------



## Citrine

Walked around at a botanical garden. 'Twas nice.


----------



## T Studdly

Got some more music on my ipod after deleting old music and making room for all this new stuff. God I love all this Dubstep and house mixes.


----------



## EternalTime

Found Fright Night on Crackle.


----------



## dodobrains

I wrote 2 pages in my journal today!!
It helped me breath a little easier throughout the day


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I managed to have a conversation with two other people. It wasn't a great one, and many things went wrong in terms of my technique, but baby steps, I guess.


----------



## cuppy

I saw a hummingbird up close


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Today/late last night I was really inspired and finished a few art projects for my friends. I think they turned out really nice, and I am quite impressed with myself!



CravingBass said:


> I managed to have a conversation with two other people. It wasn't a great one, and many things went wrong in terms of my technique, but baby steps, I guess.


Awesome! I am glad you are staying positive about the experience. That is a great step.


----------



## PandaBearx

Babysat my niece the whole day and she always make me happy so today was a good one.  watched allot of Disney movies as well "A Bugs Life" and the sequel to the Little mermaid (still like the original better :b)


----------



## Yer Blues

Saw a family of otters today down at Skutz Falls. Zeus was considering jumping in after them.


----------



## Marakunda

I went to the store and bought lots of things.
I actually did something despite the anxiety I was feeling.
That's something that's completely new for me, that's kinda a big deal.


----------



## cmed

Played basketball in the park. 3 other people showed up and invited me to play a 2 on 2 with them. Wasn't anxious or awkward around them at all. I was normally talkative. Clicked without a problem. Cool dudes.


----------



## PandaBearx

Helped open up the pool today which was a bit of work, but I enjoyed it and my family and I actually all ate dinner together (it's rare) so it was nice.


----------



## Martimnp

I finally finished writing my creepypasta and I it is actually not that bad!


----------



## Delicate

My dad took me out on a sort of mental health outing. We went for a walk through some fields and the air felt refreshing.


----------



## patboy2008

I was able to talk to my parents about my SA. Mostly to my mom, but still it feels good to get it off my chest.


----------



## frosted

Had to ride a horrible ancient elevator (it had wooden doors and everything) today, managed without an anxiety attack. Small thing but made me feel like I can be strong.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 4 hours! I had fun my uncle took me to see Malificent 3D at movie theatre! It was a good movie!


----------



## Catty

Saw these lovely dogs today and earlier I made up with my daughter after she went in a strop yesterday.


----------



## Fruitcake

I just feel so happy today. My face is stuck on x3


----------



## Pompeii

Something good? Hmm, I'm a whole new person. My life just changed for the better tonight.


----------



## cmed

Booked a hotel room. I hope I can find a decent apartment in the time that I'm there. I'd really like to be the f-ck out of here by July 1st. And I already picked out all of the furniture and stuff I'm going to buy and I'm eager to start buying it. I dedicated a folder in my favorites to it. An entire folder!


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I downed Kanrethad in the Warlock-only quest line in WoW for my Fel Flame abilities on my fairly low geared Warlock last night. Yeah *****es! Only took me about 40 tries or so.


----------



## cosmicslop

low-carb has made eating chicken and waffles a guilt free meal with its modified ingredients.


----------



## Chump Change

Somebody said my shirt was nice.


----------



## calichick

Exposure makes me so happy.

:banana

Too bad the only things I do for exposure cost $$$. It's a debilitating thing this anxiety disorder. Girl needs to spend a wallet full just to be happy. My money source is leaking dry...


----------



## A Void Ant

I spoke up at a meeting in a room full of 40 people at work.


----------



## slyfox

I stuck to getting 3 hours of cleaning in before posting on SAS


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's payday


----------



## Sussie

Feeling accomplished today - ready for marketing and stats finals for university 
And i feel less like a hermit haha


----------



## probably offline

I just finished working out and I pushed myself s o h a r d.

*proudface*


----------



## ChrissyQ

My uncle took me hiking up a mountain with our 3 dogs it was fun and one of the best work outs i've ever had in my life!


----------



## Tokztero

My boss always tells me im the best.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Martimnp said:


> I finally finished writing my creepypasta and I it is actually not that bad!


Oooh, can I read it?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Somebody did a "like for a TBH" thing on Facebook, and I liked it. They said that I'm a good friend with a great personality.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I spent Father's Day with my Dad he drove me and my Mom out of town to an amazing beach and we got dinner out!


----------



## Pompeii

I helped a little old lady across the road and made conversation with her.


----------



## ShyFX

Found out something I really didn't want to go to this weekend got cancelled.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

I went to the dentist for teeth cleaning and I sat in a room full of people. I also survived the actual cleaning process. I even had a small convo with the lady doing the process =).


----------



## Delicate

Someone from work just pm'd me out twitter and I stressed out, yet all she said was "mate, I miss you.. if you ever want to go out let me know... me and my friend drive to the lake sometimes come with" urgh now I'm crying from niceness


----------



## Pompeii

Last night, a fellow group therapy participant told me that I am so much more confident now.  This absolutely made my day, if not my entire month. 

Also, this morning, I've been told I am brilliant and fantastic, in a work capacity, and I am chuffed.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Today, I found out that 3 girls in my group *****ed about me because in their eyes, I'd changed and said that I'm too anti-social with them now. But that's not the good thing! (Obviously)

The good thing that happened today was that I *laughed* about it! :lol
People only say you've changed in a negative way when you stop acting the way they want you to. I think I laughed because I just don't like those three any more, too much complaining about life.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got one of my exams back, and I got 79%. That's pretty good considering I didn't study at all and the majority of the questions weren't multiple choice.


----------



## Delicate

Everyone on this episode of Catfish has SA... it's strangely relevant.


----------



## NatalieM

Man I love Catfish. It's so interesting!

Today a friend was getting rid of an old pair of boots... so she gave them to me! They are bright red and beautiful :clap


----------



## Delicate

NatalieM said:


> Man I love Catfish. It's so interesting!
> 
> Today a friend was getting rid of an old pair of boots... so she gave them to me! They are bright red and beautiful :clap


It's awesome!

Yay they sound cute x


----------



## PandaBearx

-I helped a old couple out, I wasn't expecting them to say anything or even be so happy, but it made me feel really good that they where. So cute :3 
-I got my hair done and it's kind of black haha. I wasn't expecting it to be this dark, but I think I like it ^_^....... my hair dresser also kissed my cheek goodbye, which I was a tad uncomfortable with, but I know she meant well & was being sweet so I appreciated it.


----------



## ShyFX

I destroyed my old high score on Text Twist 2.. I play it everyday on the subway ride home after work. I'm addicted.


----------



## tehuti88

Found two critters in exploration today, yay! 





Yeah that second one is kinda creepy looking... ;_; ...but I'll take what's given to me!


----------



## alienbird

Eating mint chocolate chip ice cream. My taste buds are happy. ^^


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

went to play laser tag with my dad. we did well, I was in 5th place and he was in 6th.


----------



## tehuti88

Well, my critters found me another critter...



...though unfortunately it's a critter I already have. :/ So I put it in with my duplicates and hopefully somebody will want to trade for it someday since it's a mystical creature (though not a rare one). In the meantime I can always send it into exploration as well. I noticed they're selling this same creature in a shop flash sale for *45 jewels*. Yurk. :shock

Also, my critters brought me back a total of..._14 jewels_!! :eek Holy freaking crap! Alas, I was just 2 jewels shy of purchasing my first Tohilys (water dragon) from the shop before that critter is retired tomorrow :/ so I decided to treat myself to my second Ekoyus instead, so Blue Roy won't be lonely.

My two Ekoyus (Ekoyuses?) so far, they're so purty. 

 

And I still have 6 jewels left over.


----------



## slyfox

Actually did some drawing practice


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 2 hours today, worked, saw my Mom and Dad had dinner with them


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

Today was my VERY LAST day of HIGH SCHOOL!!! YAAAAAYYYYY


----------



## Delicate

Went to my sister's gig and it was outside in a field and beautiful and felt kind of spiritually healing and I needed it!!! Thank you universe


----------



## Delicate

A beautiful guy who is the friend of a friend on facebook just friended me... do I accept?


----------



## tehuti88

Found two jewels in exploration.


----------



## cmed

I talked to people and joked around and stuff. And I didn't even drink. _Boom_.


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## tehuti88

60%-off weekend sale on Big Fish Games, yes!  Now to find some games I'm interested in...


----------



## tehuti88

Found 12 jewels in exploration! :boogie Which is great, as I just noticed they got new creatures in the shop, and they're so gorgeous, I want them! 4 more jewels before I can purchase one...I'd love to get the Djaalin and Tohilys, I'd like the Fleetitwik (bird) too but I could do without it and the Snott (snail).

I hope I can find enough jewels before they're retired.


----------



## Delicate

ShyFX said:


> Found out something I really didn't want to go to this weekend got cancelled.


I loooove you for the gif hahaha


----------



## T Studdly

I'm starting to be braver and trying to stand up to people.


----------



## tehuti88

Found 2 jewels in exploration. Wish I'd found more, but ah well, I have until September I think before they retire those shop pets.

2 more jewels needed to purchase one, then 24 needed for another! *crosses fingers*


----------



## vanishingpt

Finished 1/2 of my assignment due on Thursday, working on my second one. Watched some excellent football matches today. Now I'm looking forward to seeing a friend tomorrow after she's been gone 6 weeks studying elsewhere


----------



## Yer Blues

Allergy rash is starting to go.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I got to play some games with an online friend with whom I haven't played in a while. I am always incredibly outgoing whenever he is around; he really brings me out of my shell and he doesn't even know it. It makes me feel great knowing I CAN be friendly and outgoing! 

I sometimes wish I could tell him how much I appreciate him, but I think it would be weird. Hopefully we will be friends for a long time.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I found two people with mutual hate for a certain person! We bonded over this hate. Unhealthy but who cares, because we bonded! :3


----------



## cj66

Finally responded to 3-day old messages.


----------



## tehuti88

I found only 2 jewels in exploration today, yet that was just enough...say hello to my newest pet and my first/only Tohilys, Summer Serenade! 



Now I just hope I can find another 24 jewels before September so I can purchase the Djaalin as well! Please please pleeeeeeease. :cry *crosses fingers*


----------



## ChrissyQ

this was the other day but my friends invited me over we had dinner


----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I found two people with mutual hate for a certain person! We bonded over this hate. Unhealthy but who cares, because we bonded! :3


Heheh, I think I've done this. Bonded with somebody over a mutual dislike for somebody. It feels so mean though.. xD


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I managed to go to the school play! I have no regrets about it either. I faced my fears, and while I was a little disappointed by the play, it was fairly entertaining.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

CravingBass said:


> Heheh, I think I've done this. Bonded with somebody over a mutual dislike for somebody. It feels so mean though.. xD


Haha, you think? It's mean but so good to finally get it of your chest, haha! And I found another one! It just keeps getting better... 



CravingBass said:


> I managed to go to the school play! I have no regrets about it either. I faced my fears, and while I was a little disappointed by the play, it was fairly entertaining.


Awh, congrats! I saw the thing before about not wanting to go so YAY! You did it!


----------



## LiamTheLoser

"I went to a party" LOL I wish, people don't ask that weird Liam kid to go to their parties, know don't ask Liam that loser hahaha then they laugh at me. Its ****ing Unfair....


----------



## tehuti88

LiamTheLoser said:


> "I went to a party" LOL I wish, people don't ask that weird Liam kid to go to their parties, know don't ask Liam that loser hahaha then they laugh at me. Its ****ing Unfair....


I don't mean to be combative, but this is a thread and subforum for positive things... :/ The Frustration subforum is a decent spot for such postings, and you're more likely to be noticed there.


----------



## zoslow

tehuti88 said:


> I found only 2 jewels in exploration today, yet that was just enough...say hello to my newest pet and my first/only Tohilys, Summer Serenade!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just hope I can find another 24 jewels before September so I can purchase the Djaalin as well! Please please pleeeeeeease. :cry *crosses fingers*


That's awesome! What is that, some sort of game?


----------



## GotAnxiety

I'm gonna release the first part of my new song today, Its in its experimental phase,

Its pretty sick, I got a lot more, I want to add to it!


----------



## Pookie3

My mom got home late from work and we both didn't feel like cooking so we went out to this Italian place and the food was really good :yes


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Mum came home! And she bought me 2 dresses while she was gone! Two more dresses to add to my collection of too many clothes.


----------



## minnie52

We just got our 2nd Dog Sitting job this month Miss those little doggies, and anything else they have for us to look after...


----------



## tehuti88

Found 3 jewels in exploration, as well as some interesting accessories, lots of Floryns, and a new critter for my collection. 



Plus someone kindly offered me a trade.


----------



## MargStone

I spent time with my grandchildren. Being with them is among the best things in my life. We did some art projects and I really had fun with them.


----------



## tehuti88

zoslow said:


> That's awesome! What is that, some sort of game?


For some weird reason I missed this post! :blush

It's a sort of virtual pets site called Gothicat-World. I usually despise such sites, but I like this one as the pets don't die if you neglect to care for them (and you don't need to get other people to click on them to help them grow), and they're just so gorgeous. :love2

Every month they release four each of five different types of pet, and you can adopt six eggs of each species, and they hatch and grow throughout the month. Then you can keep or trade them with others if you wish. Some pets are only available in a special shop, like this one. They also release special pets on special occasions like holidays or the site birthday. (My collection REALLY grew on the site birthday. :eek )

Once a day you can send your pets into exploration and if you're lucky they bring you back things like little pet accessories, or jewels (site currency used to purchase shop pets, otherwise you'd need to use real money), or even other pets.  I don't have much going on in my daily life so it's nice to look forward to what they might bring back. :lol


----------



## zoslow

tehuti88 said:


> For some weird reason I missed this post! :blush
> 
> It's a sort of virtual pets site called Gothicat-World. I usually despise such sites, but I like this one as the pets don't die if you neglect to care for them (and you don't need to get other people to click on them to help them grow), and they're just so gorgeous. :love2
> 
> Every month they release four each of five different types of pet, and you can adopt six eggs of each species, and they hatch and grow throughout the month. Then you can keep or trade them with others if you wish. Some pets are only available in a special shop, like this one. They also release special pets on special occasions like holidays or the site birthday. (My collection REALLY grew on the site birthday. :eek )
> 
> Once a day you can send your pets into exploration and if you're lucky they bring you back things like little pet accessories, or jewels (site currency used to purchase shop pets, otherwise you'd need to use real money), or even other pets.  I don't have much going on in my daily life so it's nice to look forward to what they might bring back. :lol


Ah I see. That seems like fun Do you have many pets? Is there like some other purpose of the site than sending them into exploration or putting accessories on them? I mean like what can you do on there aside from that? I used to be on a site where you managed a football team and they could gain skills and so on, I was always curious to see in the mornings if they had gotten a new skill so I get the anticipation part 

Yeah virtual pets (and real ones ofc) dying sucks. I once left my tamagotchi at my grandparents house as a kid when we were going to Greece and what do you know, when I got back it was dead cause they forgot to feed it. Bummer.


----------



## Ladysoul

Finding dairy free sliced cheese and feta.


----------



## Crisigv

Desperately needed a new pair of shoes for a wedding this Saturday. I never have luck finding shoes, but found a pair at the first store I went too! :yay


----------



## Citrine

99% on my exam :boogie. And a burrito.


----------



## A Void Ant

Found a snake outside and took pictures and video and identified it as an Eastern Corn Snake and I misted him with the hose because he was hot and thirsty. Also made progress on my irrigation project installing some new heads.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I started a new job today! I was terrified but it went better then expected the work wasn't complicated or anything!


----------



## MCHB

While out mountain biking, I counted 8 deer (two bucks and six does). I inadvertently startled the first group of 4; one of the bucks gave me a dirty look as if to say "C'mon, man, I was getting my game on!" :teeth


----------



## slyfox

Stuck to my goal of limiting my SAS activity


----------



## moloko

Got a perfect score to my internship, recommended for future hiring. ****, now I'm proud of myself. Got to enjoy this while it lasts. :')


----------



## lynnette546

Filled out my application for graduation today! Feels nice to finally be finished.


----------



## c224

actually slept well last night  and had a nice walk this morning


----------



## ShatteredGlass

The school holidays finally began. 

Yay for a 2 week break from hell.


----------



## Cyclonic

Ever since I made that post appreciating what I do have in life, I've been in a great mood.

I saw myself smile in the mirror earlier today and it just made me happy.

At this moment, I can truly say I'm happy. I want to see how long I can keep this going. I can't remember the last time I've felt like this, if ever. I feel like today could be a turning point in my life.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I love longboarding to the gym, And working out then longboarding home, And going on adventures afterward, I just want to sleep outside with my longboard all day,

That would be the life, To bad its raining here daily, LOL


----------



## The Islander

I noticed I've made some progress with lucid dreaming. Didn't quite manage to lucid dream yet but had a super vivid dream, I quess my dream recall and awareness are improving :clap


----------



## tehuti88

zoslow said:


> Ah I see. That seems like fun Do you have many pets? Is there like some other purpose of the site than sending them into exploration or putting accessories on them? I mean like what can you do on there aside from that? I used to be on a site where you managed a football team and they could gain skills and so on, I was always curious to see in the mornings if they had gotten a new skill so I get the anticipation part


Not counting my duplicates and ones that are still growing, I currently have...let me do the math.

257 pets, I believe. o.o

Currently you can't do much else with them aside from exploring, though on the site they say they hope to implement other things like what you described in the future, and every year they have something called GothiOlympics where apparenty the pets compete somehow; I joined too late for that, and competition freaks me out, so I'm content just exploring for now. ops The holiday pets are won through "quests" that involve things like finding/collecting Easter eggs on the site, or collecting pies to throw at other site members, etc. They just got done with their site birthday quest.



zoslow said:


> Yeah virtual pets (and real ones ofc) dying sucks. I once left my tamagotchi at my grandparents house as a kid when we were going to Greece and what do you know, when I got back it was dead cause they forgot to feed it. Bummer.


I had one of those once, only mine was a Dalmatian (a tie-in toy for the movie)...OMG, fond memories of the thing waking me up early in the morning needing to be fed... :lol I was told that when the pet died of old age (99 years), you'd see it sprout wings and float to Heaven. My pet reached 99 years, and...stayed there. And stayed there. And apparently planned on living forever.  Finally I took the batteries out and that was it. :lol

...

Anyway...today my critters found me two more critters, one of them even from my wish list! 

 

Then, just as I was certain none of them were going to find me any jewels, one came through at last and found me FIVE! :yay

As well, my current champion, Maginis,  finally reached Level 1...that doesn't seem to mean anything, really, but still, good for him. :clap


----------



## SvanThorXx

Today my friend Leah told me that she's never met someone smarter than me. I was surprised.


----------



## slyfox

Did a little drawing practice. Despite being embarrassed sweating continued shopping in Kroger. Watched my favorite shows with my favorite lady.


----------



## slyfox

The Islander said:


> I noticed I've made some progress with lucid dreaming. Didn't quite manage to lucid dream yet but had a super vivid dream, I quess my dream recall and awareness are improving :clap


Congrats! I'd like to get so I can have lucid dreams too. Keeping a dream journal helps me a lot with recall but I end up getting tired of writing all of the details down.


----------



## slyfox

While taking the garbage out I saw a fox run across the road and past the other side of my neighbor's house. It was headed for the small park behind our houses. I walked around the block seeing if I could spot it again. No luck, but at least it got me walking outside which I haven't done in awhile


----------



## Schmosby

slyfox said:


> While taking the garbage out I saw a fox run across the road and past the other side of my neighbor's house. It was headed for the small park behind our houses. I walked around the block seeing if I could spot it again. No luck, but at least it got me walking outside which I haven't done in awhile


My garden backs on to a cemetary and thete is a hole in the fence at the back of my garden, so all the cats and foxes use it to go between the cemetary and back gardens, always nice to see furry animals


----------



## PandaBearx

Been doing pretty well these past few days. Getting out more, yesterday was my sisters birthday and everyone had a fun time. Um I don't know what's good about today yet, but it's nice out and I'm probably going to walk around town.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Been more social today (as well as fairly recently) and not letting myself feel bad when things don't go exactly the way I want them to.


----------



## zoslow

tehuti88 said:


> Not counting my duplicates and ones that are still growing, I currently have...let me do the math.
> 
> 257 pets, I believe. o.o
> 
> Currently you can't do much else with them aside from exploring, though on the site they say they hope to implement other things like what you described in the future, and every year they have something called GothiOlympics where apparenty the pets compete somehow; I joined too late for that, and competition freaks me out, so I'm content just exploring for now. ops The holiday pets are won through "quests" that involve things like finding/collecting Easter eggs on the site, or collecting pies to throw at other site members, etc. They just got done with their site birthday quest.


Oh my, that's quite a lot! So do you send out like all 257 at a time?  Or is it more like you can send one or a couple at the time to explore I'm guessing. Well it sounds like a fun game. You got some really cool pets, I like the design, it sort of reminds me of pokemon and trading cards as a kid. I've played a lot of games but recently online shooting games and stuff seems to stress me really badly, perhaps I would be better off with a slow relaxing soothing game like the one you're playing seem to be.


----------



## cmed

Went outside for an hour in the scorching sun, hoping to level up from vampire mode.


----------



## yna

Not much but these made me happy anyway:

I logged on to my FB today, I haven't logged on to that thing in monthssss. I dunno, there's nothing there I should be afraid of but I just get like that sometimes. Haha I haven't logged on there for so long, that I actually forgot my password. :b I had to reset it. I didn't open/read any of my messages though. Dammit (because I want to). I swear, my anxiety is so much worse online than in real life. I actually think I'm a better communicator in real life. Ah well.

Some other things:

I went to a meetup with the shyness/social anxiety group in my area last week. I joined that group in 2012 and only_ just _got the courage to attend lol. I liked it, everyone was so nice and relatable and laid-back that I think I'm going to attend regularly from now on. It's too bad they don't have meetings more frequently though. But I'm going to another one with a different support group next week, so that's good. Hopefully I'll like this group too.

The contact lens technician I've been working with finally called me yesterday about these cosmetic lenses I wanted since I complained to her that the ones I currently have are a terrible match for me. I can't wait to get them, I hope they are an improvement from my current one. My eyes are probably my biggest physical insecurity. I'm so excited. 

2014 has sucked before this week, honestly.


----------



## probably offline

I cried.


----------



## Kyle6983

I went and played billiards with friends.. I felt anxious at first but I settled!


----------



## Cyclonic

Madax said:


> Ever since I made that post appreciating what I do have in life, I've been in a great mood.
> 
> I saw myself smile in the mirror earlier today and it just made me happy.
> 
> At this moment, I can truly say I'm happy. I want to see how long I can keep this going. I can't remember the last time I've felt like this, if ever. I feel like today could be a turning point in my life.


I'm not quite as happy as I was on Friday...but I can tell the negativity is just gone, simply vanished, hopefully forever. I don't feel the need to insult myself anymore. I can find enjoyment now in what I do have and what I am rather than being depressed or even angry about what I don't have.


----------



## just smile

my best friend invited me to her 4th of july barbeque party >w< excited!


----------



## ShyFX

Delicate said:


> I loooove you for the gif hahaha


lol AC Slater gets the credit.

I got through a pretty socially stressful weekend. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## slyfox

Decided to not give completely up on blacksmithing. Going to practice on copper which is softer until I figure things out more.


----------



## Cyclonic

Still in a good mood...or more like, I'm at peace with myself, hard to explain.


----------



## mcpon

I ate some good watermelon today.


----------



## TryingMara

It happened yesterday, but I'm still thrilled about Community coming back :clap


----------



## Jesuszilla

I made a B on my summer math class. I know a B isn't exactly great but my first class in 4 years, I'll take it.


----------



## Delicate

ShyFX said:


> lol AC Slater gets the credit.
> 
> I got through a pretty socially stressful weekend. Back to work tomorrow.


Hahaa I used to love that show. I actually really wanna watch it now. I probably actually will lol.

I hope work went well and congrats on getting through the stressful weekend.


----------



## Cyclonic

I just visited my grandma. She has Alzheimers and is recovering from a broken hip, she's in a pretty rough state and I'm not sure how long she has left. Her memory is pretty far gone to the point where she doesn't know where she is or who she's talking to. Tonight I walked into her room and she turned to me excited and said "I haven't seen you in a while!" and she gave me a big kiss. I don't know if it means much but it made me happy and almost brought tears to my eyes typing this out.

There aren't many of these moments left and I'll gladly cherish every one of them.


----------



## WhatBITW

I got my tax refund of $513. Plus, since I didn't use a refund company and did it the "hard way", I didn't lose any of it towards fees.


----------



## slyfox

Did a **** ton of cleaning today


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Almost time for my vacation! While it is not going to be perfect, I am still looking forward to it. I am trying really hard to not let my perfectionism drive my emotions and my ability to have fun.

Also, I think I have made a good step toward self-confidence, something I am severely lacking. Somehow I am now starting to believe the fact that I am worth something and am important, even though I do have struggles. Everyone has struggles, and I am glad mine are relatively minor.


----------



## bluegc8

My dad said a word to me today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Managed to have a long professional work related phone conversation about rescheduling people for tomorrow without sounding like an idiot.

Also found out that tomorrow's shipment will be $15,000 lighter than usual. It's a much needed break.


----------



## Crisigv

Actually got out of the house for something other than work. Met up with two of my old coworkers to catch up. I got to feel normal for a few hours.


----------



## zoslow

I ended up waiting forever at the checkout of the store cause there was some product the clerk couldn't scan as it hadn't been entered into their database and it took like forever she had to call in other employees and a line of people growing behind me. Not to mention the clerk was a cute young girl which didn't make things better. Normally I'd start to feel very anxious and want to get away but it went fine today, just waited patiently


----------



## tea111red

Madax said:


> I just visited my grandma. She has Alzheimers and is recovering from a broken hip, she's in a pretty rough state and I'm not sure how long she has left. Her memory is pretty far gone to the point where she doesn't know where she is or who she's talking to. Tonight I walked into her room and she turned to me excited and said "I haven't seen you in a while!" and she gave me a big kiss. I don't know if it means much but it made me happy and almost brought tears to my eyes typing this out.
> 
> There aren't many of these moments left and I'll gladly cherish every one of them.


Aw....my grandma is having issues w/ confusion and remembering and I don't know how much longer she'll be around, either (she has been suicidal lately, too  ), so this post kind of hit home for me. That's sweet what happened w/ your grandma.


----------



## tehuti88

She's MIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNE! :yay



I only needed TWO more jewels. Today I checked my critters and checked my critters and nobody was bringing me back any jewels.  So close! Then in the next-to-last group one of my humble little Destrinos (horses) presented me with FIVE jewels! 

And now Summer Pixie is MIIIIIIINNNNNNNNE! :yay


----------



## Yer Blues

Therapist said I was making progress.


----------



## Kind Of

Finally got to spend some time with people offline. Was happy to talk to someone else who likes short stories. Grabbed some nice cheese. Came up with a new idea in the shower.


----------



## ChrissyQ

My new job's going well i'm happy to have a job, i saw Transformers 3D, got invited over for dinner,


----------



## tea111red

I got some meaningful conversation, lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I left the house for a short while.


----------



## catcharay

I was productive today and im really pleased at how i managed my moods and feelings of inability and ugliness. It's a universal theme that a lot of females grapple w and i'm no exception. As long as i straighten myself back up.

My sister even has feelings of inadequacy despite her successes and looks. Its sad that she recently divulged to me her use of tinder to evaluate her'game'.. and her worthy feelings is based strictly on image profile"I get interest from hot professionals". She's generally mature, smart and 
logical but concerning this matter, it's very silly; basically cornering her future self.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I discovered some of the amazing music of Sonic After the Sequel.

Whoa.


----------



## Icestorm

Had a haircut for the first time in years. It's just the fact that the hairdresser usually likes to have a conversation with me that keeps me avoiding it. But, I did it. Woot. She didn't even talk to me much anyway.

Also, I looked in this shop that sells old video games. They have so many games I want at such cheap prices. Might have to go back in there and pick up some of them, heh. :b


----------



## yna

Apparently, I have enough points to watch four movies for free. I didn't even know I was earning points just for using this thing so yay.


----------



## Zashlin

I finally texted my friends after so long of avoiding it. Now Im assured that she wants me to come to her party.


----------



## tehuti88

Found five jewels and some cute little accessories in exploration.


----------



## bluegc8

I haven't smoked in a week and I think I'm starting to regain my sense of smell.


----------



## Citrine

Found a new place to bike/run. So pretty :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Cleaned half my room. Next for the wardrobe. *Procrastinates*


----------



## ShyFX

Delicate said:


> Hahaa I used to love that show. I actually really wanna watch it now. I probably actually will lol.
> 
> I hope work went well and congrats on getting through the stressful weekend.


Yeah I loved that show too. I grew up watching Saved by the Bell. They should do a reunion or something..

And thank you! I hope you had a great week!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Went kayaking, and finally finished a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle; except I am missing one piece. grrr!!


----------



## tehuti88

No jewels today, alas, but my critters did find me a new critter in exploration, and it's even from my wish list.


----------



## slyfox

I asked about a food item at two different grocery stores. Normally I avoid asking if I can

I almost made it 24 hours without drinking caffeinated pop. I made it over 21 hours. Good for me.


----------



## Lostinsilence

I spent a lot of time in junkyards scouring for parts for my old Volvo's. I found a full set of OEM floor tray mats. My dad said I was going to be lucky today and he was right for the first time!


----------



## tehuti88

My critters found me ANOTHER critter from my wish list! 



Then they found me a second critter...except...it was exactly the same as the one I just got. :um That's...unprecedented. :con I was perplexed at first about how to give credit but believe I found a workaround. I would've preferred two new critters, but the duplicate can always go on my trade list, perhaps someone else will want it someday.

And they also found me five jewels.


----------



## bluegc8

Started to incorporate weight lifting into my workout. Discovered a new trail while walking my dog.


----------



## tehuti88

*POSSIBLE BUG:*

And is it just me, but when I scroll to the quick reply to post something in this thread, does anyone else get taken to a page that says their message is too short and to enter some text? This has happened several times so far and it's kind of annoying. My above post IS some text. >:/

ETA, just as I tried to post this from the quick reply, yep, it did it again! "The following errors occurred with your submission: 1. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters."


----------



## failoutboy

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got some new stuff, like clothes and headphones. Anxiety didn't get in the way too much this time, which is always nice. I even manage to use the change room to fit some clothes. I also got a new pair of headphones, exactly the pair I was looking at online. 'Twas good.


----------



## SvanThorXx

*Actually kissed someone for the first time in a while today.*


----------



## animeflower6084

I almost drew Rin Matsuoka from the anime free! i'm so happy, going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## slyfox

Went over 24 hours without drinking caffeinated pop. I'm at about 34 hours so far. I'll have to work on pop in general next.


----------



## Cyclonic

I told a close friend, who I used to ***** about myself to, that I had a positive change in my outlook on life. The conversation took off from there and it really felt great to get that out there. I think I even improved his mood.


----------



## cmed

I love waking and checking my email to see that I received a payment overnight. It almost feels like I got paid to sleep.


----------



## Equity

I shaved my head yesterday but kept the beard a bit. When I looked in the mirror today I thought I looked pretty cool.


----------



## oood

Went for a walk


----------



## tehuti88

Found a jewel yesterday, and nine today. Just ONE shy of buying another shop critter.


----------



## Greenleaf62

I got an early birthday present from my dad. It's an Amazon gift card :boogie


----------



## slyfox

Fought the urge to get fast food tonight. Got the lawn mowed


----------



## MCHB

Had a short chat with a few other mountain bikers on the trail tonight (a dad and his son); kinda threw me off, I don't normally see people up there later in the day.

Shortly there-after while heading down the trail and clipping along at a good pace; not the most challenging trail by any means, but I was loving every minute of it, my right leg brushed up against a shrub and I didn't even give it a second thought. My leg was somewhat itchy on the drive home. not a big deal. I figured I got bit by a bug or something until I looked down at my leg while unloading the bike from the truck. A few swollen and red spots...Poison Ivy! 

All and all, it was a good ride! :eyes


----------



## Laughing Fox

Well, I actually recently finished watching the anime Attack on Titan, boy it was so good and even though it was really sad and deep, I was happy that I /actually/ got around to watching it. I think my delay was because I was actually NERVOUS to watch it, like I was scared of what was going to happen. Does that make sense? =u=;

Anyways, aside from totally geeking out over anime, I've been trying to improve my diet. I mean, I basically do nothing all day so I need to limit my calorie intake though I'm not over-weight, I sure don't want to be. That can pose many health problems. So every morning I've been starting my day with a cup of warm lemon water and it really helps me wake up and just get moving. 

Oh yeah, I've been in a creative spark aswell lately too. Been drawing a ton and having really vivid, long lasting, wild dreams that just feed my inspiration. It's nice.


----------



## Cyclonic

I updated my "About Me" today!


----------



## tehuti88

Fantastic day in exploration today.  I found not the one jewel I needed, but ELEVEN! :boogie

Say hello to my newest pet shop purchase, a Fleetitwik (bird)...



And I still have 10 jewels left over. 

Plus I had not one but TWO generous trades, and handed over four of my creatures (including two rare Paladins, a bit sad to see them go but ah well) in exchange for 27 new critters for my collection!


----------



## LovelyBlueRose394

Two weeks ago I fractured my ankle during a volleyball game and this was right before I started on my new job! Fortunately I can put weight on it, but it takes effort. Today after working hard and being stuck in my room for so long. I got up and went for a walk outside with nature....Feeling 100%better!!


----------



## yna

Something yesterday: I got a flower from a friend.


----------



## Equity

I got up early aha


----------



## Cyclonic

Just got a call back from a recruiter regarding 2 positions

One is 1.8 times my current pay
The other is about 2.2 times my current pay

Both would get me started in the engineering field

The recruiter thinks I would have a pretty good chance for the first position. I normally don't fully trust recruiters based on my history with them, but I'm feeling pretty confident right now. And hey...some action is better than none at all!

I always feel a little uneasy with the thought of leaving my current job, mainly because I get the most done, I know exactly how everything works (more than my boss), and everyone comes to me for advice...but that's probably something the company needs to worry about, not me.


----------



## Citrine

^Congrats! :clap

Road trip today!


----------



## Crisigv

Had another successful day out shopping with little to no anxiety.


----------



## tehuti88

In exploration I found a jewel, plus these two little lovelies...


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked 4 hours and got lots of extra hours at work which means more money woohoo! 
My uncle got us KFC for dinner it was sooo yummy!!!


----------



## vanishingpt

Glad I went into work and just tackled everything I was scared of. Just really not giving a damn anymore, trying to live without any regrets (without being reckless). I was tempted to call in to say I was sick just because I was so drained the past two days and yesterday just made it worse. Woke up this morning feeling like crap and woke up to some pretty negative news and words...

But coming in, staying productive... haven't been happier to do some mundane tasks in so long. Opted to do a presentation, gonna get some protocols ready, and I'm excited for Wednesday now. I actually look forward to this research project I've been working on.


----------



## GotAnxiety

NEW SONG COMING OUT!!, Finally I finished, It! Today or tomorrow,

Its starts off with a story then breaks into a song,

Prophecies foretell revealed, Is the name,

Its gonna take awhile to type up, Its over 25 pages long, So maybe today or tomorrow!

This one connects to the love song and finishes with it,

Starting song book volume 2, And medical book volume 2 as well,


----------



## coniconon

Woke up happy because i went to Taekwondo class yesterday


----------



## hypestyle

I woke up today..
part of last night's dream involved me as a superhero in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Equity

I got rid of packaging taking up space in my room aha


----------



## tehuti88

Found 3 jewels in exploration.


----------



## TryingMara

Found something for my aunt's birthday. I wanted to go to a specific store, but wasn't sure where it was. I just happened to stumble upon it today. I'll be seeing her this week most likely, so it was good timing.


----------



## Citrine

Spent a little time with cousins at the driving range. That was nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I submitted a bunch of my music to a site that may be able to use them to generate revenue


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I did an aerial cartwheel!! I can now do aerial cartwheels!! YAAYY!!! A lifelong dream achieved!


----------



## alienbird

I made the best pancakes I have ever made today. Perfectly mixed banana pancakes. Also, I lost 3 lbs with my not so good eating habits lately. Aha.

See. I am a positive ball of sunshine. :b


----------



## Citrine

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I did an aerial cartwheel!! I can now do aerial cartwheels!! YAAYY!!! A lifelong dream achieved!


Oooooo Nice! Aw man, I'm jelly. I've always wanted to learn how to do this...on my bucket list too. One day one day.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Citrine said:


> Oooooo Nice! Aw man, I'm jelly. I've always wanted to learn how to do this...on my bucket list too. One day one day.


Ahaha, thankyou! Only took about 5 years to finally get the courage to take my hands away but so worth it!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I spent the sunny day with my mom and Dad visiting my Mom at the hospital and taking her out for a day pass they bought me 2 jackets and and stress rocks that say Hope and Courage and a card that says Life can be difficult at times and we just want you to know that we really care about you and what you're going through. We had picnic and went on a 5k walk down Trans Canada Trail that goes all across Canada! We got icecream and burger and we went to rock concert that was playing in park my mom was the only one rocking out clapping with her arms up and my Dad was bopping his head it was embarassing! lol


----------



## Equity

I saw a firefly indoors while I was eating in the dark. I don't remember that happening before.


----------



## tehuti88

Found seven jewels in exploration today.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

This really nice guy that I've always wanted to talk to talked to me today. Next step, babies.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went to big event at waterfront with a friend there was thousands and thousands of ppl! We got icecream and went to the library and i made money for housecleaning


----------



## tehuti88

They brought back the Gothi-Lucky game, this time with a new Paladin you can win only through the game. And I won the Paladin on one of my first tries!  Here she is...



Plus, I found three jewels, which was exactly what I needed to purchase a Snott (snail)...



...which is the last of the four Summer creatures available in the shop. I have them all!


----------



## ShyFX

I am proud to say I didn't watch not even one minute of soccer while the world cup was going on. It feels like a major accomplishment. I win.


----------



## kilgoretrout

The cat followed me around the house today and allowed me to pet him for 5 seconds. This means he finally loves me now, right?!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got 3 8 hr shifts/a week at work! Work is still going pretty good!


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Built up the courage to start talking to this 9/10 girl in my class yesterday, and got her number today. Major steps forward for me.


----------



## vanishingpt

Hung out with a new friend I made in class today. I love talking to her, she's great. Good things just keep happening this summer. Also I finally got a way to contact him. It involves going back on Facebook but whatever, I just want to get it rolling cause it's been making me feel all nervous the past few days!


----------



## tehuti88

Found 5 jewels in exploration.


----------



## Pompeii

1. Flew to a foreign country by myself
2. Made conversation with the person seated next to me on the plane
3. Joked with the customs dude
4. Eating Pringles in bed for dinner

Social anxiety? What social anxiety?


----------



## Cyclonic

It just feels great to express my thoughts here sometimes. I can feel the occasional fear of posting starting to vanish.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

I almost done with my literature assignment. I was flipping out about it ever since I found out what it was, b/c I was so sure I would not be able to successfully complete it. but I pushed myself and now I'm just about done.


----------



## corbeaublanc

Feeling full of inspiration and confidence. Now to get off my bum and do something with it before it temporarily fades. The good news is that this feeling comes by more often than it used to. I feel better about it!....or it could just be random mania..Still.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I cleaned my apartment. I feel much better now.


----------



## cosmicslop

Last night i actually opened my window in my bedroom like a normal person, and I heard crickets chirping for the first time in years. It was very soothing.


----------



## tehuti88

Nice day in exploration.  I found 7 jewels. My critters also brought me another critter, "Bloody Fluffy"...



...but it's a duplicate of one I already have, so I'll put it in my trading group, hopefully someday somebody will offer me something for it.

I also got a little trade for one of the other duplicates I found in exploration:


----------



## VinBZ

I was in a good mood today. Got through all the short stories I had to read for class tomorrow, and enjoyed them a lot! 

I went for a shorter distance, higher intensity run today which got the blood pumping pretty well.

Also called home and had a good long conversation with my mom, and then did a bit of journal writing. I'll do my best to make tomorrow just as good.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went out to movies with my uncle and his buddy last night, today i just took it easy


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

I was so outgoing today I don't know what happened! I just felt really confident some of the time, it was such a weird but good feeling? Someone must've drugged my food or something!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> This really nice guy that I've always wanted to talk to talked to me today. *Next step, babies*.


:haha


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky

Spoke on a friend's internet radio show. I wasn't exactly smooth, but that kind of thing would've scared me to death not so long ago.


----------



## VinBZ

Today was another good day. I really enjoyed class this morning and actually raised my hand and talked a lot, more than anyone else in fact. Went to lunch with a friend of mine and later went for a longer run, and felt great. Also spent a bit of time filling out my profile on here.


----------



## Fat Man

What I thought was going to be a short vacation turned out to be an extended one.


----------



## Stilla

Was walking my dog when we came to a pasture were some cows were chilling. My dog starts pulling like crazy to get to them and the funny thing is that the cows seemed to be as interested in her as she was in them. 
We keep walking but the cows starts to run after us... which of course just makes my dog even more ecxcited.

I wave to one of the cows and say hi, whereas that cow runs up to us, skipping like a puppy and stops an inch from the electrical fence, just staring at us. 
This obviously sets Sparkles off even more so we have to go... but now I'm convinced that cow and my dog would make the best of friends. <3

(and I want a pet cow)


----------



## tronjheim

*Justice!*

There is a God!

I just received an email telling me this:









My feedback record is clean again!


----------



## Delicate

Smoking helps. Why don't I regularly smoke.


----------



## Cyclonic

I got home from work, didn't bother turning on my computer or changing clothes, just went outside and played with my dogs for 20 minutes.


----------



## tehuti88

I won 3 jewels in Gothi-Lucky, then found 8 more in exploration. Just one shy of buying another pet, I believe.

I also got a small trade, I'd have preferred more as my animal was a rare hidden animal whereas these were a widespread quest animal and an ultra-widespread familiar animal, but their colors were so pretty compared to my trade animal I figured why not.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Stilla said:


> Was walking my dog when we came to a pasture were some cows were chilling. My dog starts pulling like crazy to get to them and the funny thing is that the cows seemed to be as interested in her as she was in them.
> We keep walking but the cows starts to run after us... which of course just makes my dog even more ecxcited.
> 
> I wave to one of the cows and say hi, whereas that cow runs up to us, skipping like a puppy and stops an inch from the electrical fence, just staring at us.
> This obviously sets Sparkles off even more so we have to go... but now I'm convinced that cow and my dog would make the best of friends. <3
> 
> (and I want a pet cow)


Just brilliant.
By the way i actually know a guy who has a pet cow, walks around with him and everything, like a dog.

But anyway, you're post reminded me of something that i saw today.
I was coming back from a really long drive, in the passenger seat. I tend to watch the world pace by and go into my own little world. But then i noticed something and couldn't believe my eyes, jumped up in my seat and yelled, like a lunatic, "_Jesus Christ, look at the size of that dog!!!.........oh wait, no, its just a cow, sorry._"
I don't know why but i was convinced it was a giant dog, he was just running around the field, the fastest I've ever seen a cow run.
Yep, thats the highlight of my day.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Work went well I did an 8 hour shift. I walked over 1.5 hrs.


----------



## justicestuff

I went to lunch with a guy I like.

I spoke up during a work meeting.

I worked out after work.

ANNND :sus that is all


----------



## deeeanabanana

I was reading a novel in the bus and because of what was happening to the characters I felt just this HUGE urge to break down and cry for the woman whose marriage was almost over. Her cousin who is her best friend and her husband had fallen in love. They worked together and they fell in love. She trusted them both with her life. But they didn't have sex, they just told the wife that it had happened and when she asked if they believed they were soulmates, they didn't say tbut they averted their eyes and their expressions showed they did. I started tearing. That made me happy. It isn't my life, but I don't have a life so this kind of experiences make me _feel_ something. I like being heartbroken or happy through characters. I live my life through fiction and I reeeally need help DX


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

the cheat said:


>


Awh, CUUUUTTEEE!!

My sister made me hot chocolate willingly and even put marshmellows on the side? Now I'm trying to think of what she wants from me...


----------



## cosmicslop

some random tourist asked me to take his picture and i didn't panic and say "y-you too" as a reflex. :lol i should've though, since i think doing that hilarious.


----------



## tehuti88

Found some cute little accessories and 2 jewels in exploration, and so helped myself to this shop creature...


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I didn't get up at 12 PM.


----------



## calichick

Checking in here...

Life is going so well.

I have gained back the depression weight, cleared my skin dramatically, spent a considerable amount of money on revamping my wardrobe (good riddance to crappy teenage clothes, hello womanhood! It's about time.), introducing fish oil supplements has really had an effect on my anxiety and I am sticking to a normalized work out routine, using the internet less for unproductive reasons, not to mention and had one heck of a vacation last month.

Fish oil. Fish oil, fish oil fish oil fish oil. I used to take fish oil daily few years back, this was probably one of the BEST times of my entire life (2011?). Whenever I'm feeling low, I always revert back to this period because I felt like I was on TOP of the world. For some reason or another, I dropped it out of my diet, and things took a major slump downwards. I have started them up again, and almost immediately, the racing, never ending, INSANE thoughts have stopped and my mood has improved considerably. 

I am happy. Even if people crap on my day, I am happy. I hope everyone here is happy. I feel very optimistic about things.


----------



## corbeaublanc

I have to take some pride today; going into some very crowded areas not once being struck with anxiety!


----------



## The Radiant Hero

I found a Phillips screwdriver, which means I saved £2.50.


----------



## Tranceaddict

I like the idea of this thread. I've been involved in a self-image course at my university the last couple of weeks, in which we were told to write down all the positive things that happened during the day. But not just that, the idea was to connect positive characteristics to these experiences/events/achievements, in order to build a positive self-image  It can be quite helpful I think.

As for today, I had quite a smooth conversation with a tennis opponent after our match. Also enjoyed it quite a lot. Somehow it is easier to talk to a complete stranger (like this guy) because I'm less afraid of their judgement (I guess because it feels like there's not much at stake).


----------



## tehuti88

Found 3 jewels in exploration.


----------



## beli mawr

I was always heavy even when a kid, ten years ago close to 300 lbs.

While I still have a bit of a gut, all my hard work has paid off as for the first time in my life I was told I was skinny... by a woman no less. Felt good to hear it, even if I doubt it.


----------



## bluegc8

I guess i bonded with my dad today.


----------



## Justlittleme

Realization that I don't need "friends"


----------



## Cyclonic

Justlittleme said:


> Realization that I don't need "friends"


I've come to realize this lately as well. I can be perfectly happy on my own, spending time alone can be just amazing and peaceful. I love the freedom that comes with it too, doing what you want when you want, not worrying about hearing from someone or if schedules don't match up. It also helps that I don't hate myself anymore, friends used to be an escape from that. Being alone with a positive mindset is actually enjoyable.

I would say now that I no longer *need* friends to distract me from my life...instead I *want* friends that I can share my positive thoughts with.


----------



## Cyclonic

Just got done cycling in this 90 degree humid heat. Sweating is the best.


----------



## MuckyMuck

A kids ramblings made me laugh so hard that i couldn't breathe and fell on the ground holding my ribs. It was euphoric.


----------



## tehuti88

No jewels today, alas. :/ But one of my critters did bring me back another critter from exploration. She's from my wishlist, AND she's rare!


----------



## cosmicslop

I just remembered I have left over chicken mcnuggets. Like a hefty 10 of them.


----------



## slyfox

Finished scraping off most of the grout on the first mosaic I've made. Too bad the finish on the tiles got scratched some. Hoping my next one will come out better


----------



## Cyclonic

I've come to enjoy training new people at work, I know exactly how everything works and it's easy to explain things with confidence.


----------



## Equity

I woke up to an empty house f yea


----------



## Crisigv

No anxiety when meeting a stranger today.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Cycled up a mountain, or rather walked most of it. Stopped by a gate and a sheep ran over to me and just stood there staring at me. I took out my camera and took a few photos of the view, while having a great conversation with the sheep. 
Finally made it to the top and just as i was going back down i met a another guy struggling up the road. We looked at each other, a nice "How'ya".
But what i loved, and love in general, was the look. With a simple glance he said "Man this is tough, isn't it?" and i said "Yep, i know how you feel man, glad i'm on my way down". 
I hope you know what i mean when i say that and not take it too literal. I love the way people can talk with their eyes, they're such a great organ for communicating, its like they have a language of their own, a universal one.

Anyway, that was the highlight of my day, an inquisitive sheep and a glance with a stranger.


----------



## tehuti88

Found 4 jewels in exploration.


----------



## Cyclonic

Did my longer daily cycling route (12ish miles) in 42 minutes, I think that's a new record by about 2 minutes.


----------



## Fat Man

I just landed a job interview at Target, this time I'm not going to screw it up!


----------



## cmed

Bought a new sofa for the first time. It's a lot more fun than looking for a used one on Craigslist or settling for something handed down to me.


----------



## tehuti88

In exploration I found 4 jewels plus this rare little lovely...


----------



## orsomething

bought a collotype for 7 dollars and its estimated worth is around $4500, though with the economy i'm not sure if i can get that


----------



## ChrissyQ

Work went well the other day work got us Starbucks and later Booster Juice!


----------



## pianosonfire

I had my first shift as a volunteer in the box office at Melbourne Writers Festival. It was honestly the first job I've ever truly enjoyed. Usually when I finish a waitressing shift (where the bulk of my experience has been), I feel completely drained and like something has been chipping away at my soul. Today I felt like I had learnt something and made some friends with whom I could have some REAL conversations with. Not just about frivolous stuff, but about novels and writing and philosophy and heaps of great stuff. It was nice.  Thanks for this thread... for a while there I was feeling very low but this made me realise that **** happens and there is a lot of great stuff in the world.


----------



## cristine91jh

nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VinBZ

Got a haircut today; the guy took forever but once he was done it looked pretty good. Still have to shave. I want to try and look my best since I'm going to a party tomorrow where there will be a lot of people I haven't met yet. Slightly nervous...


----------



## MuckyMuck

pianosonfire said:


> I had my first shift as a volunteer in the box office at Melbourne Writers Festival. It was honestly the first job I've ever truly enjoyed. Usually when I finish a waitressing shift (where the bulk of my experience has been), I feel completely drained and like something has been chipping away at my soul. Today I felt like I had learnt something and made some friends with whom I could have some REAL conversations with. Not just about frivolous stuff, but about novels and writing and philosophy and heaps of great stuff. It was nice.  Thanks for this thread... for a while there I was feeling very low but this made me realise that **** happens and there is a lot of great stuff in the world.


Your joy is infectious through those words. Thanks.

Today started really bad, for some reason i just woke up drained and terribly gloomy. But as the day went on i cheered up and also, unusually, i became very confident and proactive. Thats what happened today and it was good.


----------



## tehuti88

Had a nice meal at Legs Inn. (It's an awesome local restaurant--Polish cuisine in a large hunting lodge full of American Indian-themed and Outsider art largely made of misshapen trees and roots. Very weird but interesting.)

And then I found *16 jewels* in exploration. :eek Just in time for me to purchase this little fellow, who's going to be retired from the shop on the 31st.



And I still have 4 jewels left over.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

I finished work till Sunday.


----------



## cmed

I made cornbread. It was good.


----------



## Crisigv

Drove with my windows down in stop and go traffic. That's a big step for me, considering how self-conscious I am.


----------



## SvanThorXx

Visited my ex and had a good conversation.


----------



## Tranceaddict

Had some nice dinner with my roommates, and went into the city afterwards. Not too much self-consciousness


----------



## tehuti88

Found 5 jewels in exploration.


----------



## MusicalRose21

I told my dad about how I feel about my problems and it went really well. I might start counseling.


----------



## Juschill

seeing hot guys like


----------



## cosmicslop

^ I love that feeling. :wink

Though it makes me feel like crap thinking about how I'm not living the life I want due to my mental health issues, I know that's a good thing. I'm finally seeing that my comfort zone is limiting me by making my ability to experience life so small. I want to push the boundaries of exposing myself to more situations that makes me anxious.

It feels good making progress because you uncover how capable you are in making more progress...

I'm fast approaching the end of phase one in trying to make myself feel comfortable outside. I think I'm ready for the next phase.


----------



## VinBZ

That party I mentioned in my last post ended up being lots of fun, and my anxiety was totally under control. Also had several friends compliment my haircut.


----------



## gilt

I'm at a good place right now.


----------



## moloko

Skydived.


----------



## SoldieringOn

Woke up without a hangover having stayed in on a Friday night for once.
Got out and about, went to post office to dispatch something I sold on ebay and a letter for my GF and then got a load of food shopping in. Felt really in control of agoraphobia and ever present nerves about social interaction.

Came home, hoovered sorted out my room and then and briefly researched huge (daunting) South America trip I'm doing in a few months, then did 45 mins of exercise.

Beer and tacos with my slightly dull flatmates in the evening.

Actually a nice productive slow key day, but man it certainly didn't suck.


----------



## deeeanabanana

I prepared a home-made mousturizer for my hair and my hair turned pretty soft. I also didn't argue with my grannie today, I just stayed quiet when she started talking rubbish and so it was a very peaceful day.


----------



## tehuti88

In exploration I found 2 jewels and this mystical critter...



I also received a trade, four of my ultra-widespreads for this little rarity...


----------



## laysiaj

I realized that nobody gives a **** about you if you can't muster up any self-respect.


----------



## Crisigv

laysiaj said:


> I realized that nobody gives a **** about you if you can't muster up any self-respect.


I am also starting to realize this.


----------



## MariLushi

Spending the whole day with my boyfriend in this beautiful little town.


----------



## Kakumbus

The squirrel I'm trying to tame came to me while I was harvesting homegrown blueberries so I gave him some and he ate them, what a scared little creature.


----------



## Delicate

moloko said:


> Skydived.


That's awesome!


----------



## zoslow

I finished a song today that I made. Basically the whole workflow was starting to come up with the chords and the lyrics friday night, finishing the song on saturday and starting to record it, then recording the solo and vocals today and do a quick mix->done. 

I'm proud cause I see I'm making so much progress and because I'm really happy with both the lyrics and the instrumentals. I feel as if I'm finally at a stage where I write music that actually manages to get feelings across and has a very personal touch. When I first started dabbling with songwriting years ago it was all very dull and childish.


----------



## tehuti88

Found 3 jewels in exploration, plus this rare beauty from my wish list!



Plus another site I'm on is currently having an Egyptian-themed site event :yay ...these are just a few of the critters I've found so far:


*Pet's name:* Cujo
Adopt virtual pets at Chicken Smoothie!


*Pet's name:* Janice
Adopt virtual pets at Chicken Smoothie!


*Pet's name:* Tron
Adopt virtual pets at Chicken Smoothie!


*Pet's name:* Christian
Adopt virtual pets at Chicken Smoothie!


*Pet's name:* Pampered
Adopt virtual pets at Chicken Smoothie!

There's still a few critters I want that are eluding me, though. :/


----------



## ChrissyQ

Yesterday my Dad took me out of town to visit my Mom in hospital. We took her out on a day pass my Dad took me to restaurant and today my uncle took me out for dinner!


----------



## godhelpme2

I'm not sad anymore. I simply don't care for you whatsoever, I realize now that you have become nothing but sadness and agony to what's left of my heart. Since I was 17 I waited. Its been almost 3 years now. And the time is up. So long and farewell.


----------



## catcharay

Well i stayed back after my class to attend lecture. My instinct is usually to bolt home but i stayed n i feel much better 4 it.

In class i was so anxious n i had creeping thoughts saying to me just quit. But i dnt want to keep making the same mistakes while i have this opportunity. I also dnt want my bf to go through the hell i put him through like a timeless repeat.

Ive got to be strong. My teacher was saying to the whole class you have to do this under pressure. Life is not rosy. As they say life is a b.i.t.c.h.im deriving strong philosophical meaning in those words 4 my situation lol.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## stevieoo

*I had a dream of*

I had a dream and it was beautiful it was a dream about my fav celebrity she's so beautiful.

me and her was dateing and haveing a great time it was like a dream come true.

for years i liked her then one day yesterday i had a dream.

martin luther king aint got **** on me

happy is what happy does.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Recently I have not worried about things as I usually do. I've finally realized that worrying doesn't help anything. I am learning to live in the present.

Also, yesterday I did a craft project that I have been putting off for a long time because I was afraid to start. I am now almost finished!

Lastly, I have been telling my online friends about some of my interests that I am usually slightly embarrassed about. I feel liberated now. I don't have to be embarrassed about the things I like and _I should not be embarrassed to be myself_.


----------



## cmed

Made it to the gym and back before my car had a chance to overheat, figured out where the coolant leak is coming from, found a mobile mechanic who works out of his truck to come over tomorrow and fix it, and got a bonus payment. Not a bad day.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Felt like I was about to have one of 'em bad cramps in my left calf..... but then I didn't.


----------



## GotAnxiety

There the last song is blogged, Finally!


----------



## calichick

Family friend that I've known for 11 years who I try to intentionally avoid hits on me today.

Me: cooking dinner after working out, wearing black spandex shorts and bra top rolled up only to cover my chest- thinking I was alone, glance to see guy pop up in my backyard, pops his head in my window and starts chatting me up, even coming inside to show me some pics of his recent vacation.

How random...

Life is so great right now...I'm starting to see a part of me that I lost awhile ago.

And it's looking good.


----------



## AussiePea

calichick said:


> Family friend that I've known for 11 years who I try to intentionally avoid hits on me today.
> 
> Me: cooking dinner after working out, wearing black spandex shorts and bra top rolled up only to cover my chest- thinking I was alone, glance to see guy pop up in my backyard, pops his head in my window and starts chatting me up, even coming inside to show me some pics of his recent vacation.
> 
> How random...
> 
> Life is so great right now...I'm starting to see a part of me that I lost awhile ago.
> 
> And it's looking good.


Glad to hear you are rekindling your love for spandex, I tease my room-mates with mine too.


----------



## calichick

AussiePea said:


> Glad to hear you are rekindling your love for spandex, I tease my room-mates with mine too.


I'm glad to see straight guys can appreciate each other in a** tight gripping material.

You hide that D from them partner :lol


----------



## AussiePea

calichick said:


> I'm glad to see straight guys can appreciate each other in a** tight gripping material.
> 
> You hide that D from them partner :lol


In all seriousness, I really do love my tight black wax pants...


----------



## Cyclonic

I had an interview today

I don't know how well I did but I walked away happy


----------



## Delicate

I just literally said "I love myself"... hope that's progress as last night I was saying the very opposite.


----------



## Crisigv

Had a nice relaxing day out with my mom.


----------



## Lasair

The website I have been trying to get on, which was down, is back up again!


----------



## tehuti88

Found this in exploration...


----------



## tronjheim

One person I've made my "buddy" in another forum (nothing to do with mental disorders) shared to me via PM their own struggles against depression and how they seemingly coped with it.


----------



## tronjheim

A couple of weeks ago, a cow licked me! It was a moment I will treasure forever.


----------



## Cyclonic

Had lunch with a friend at a place I haven't been to in a while, food there is amazing.

I <3 Grilled Chicken Caesar Wraps


----------



## watermelonn

Went out with my friend to have a drink  Nice summer evening...


----------



## Lasair

I did good at work today


----------



## rosecolored

Went to a party today. Got complimented on my hair a few times and a guy asked me out, but I politely declined. I even was a "dj" for a bit :b My anxiety was bearable.


----------



## moloko

Just did happen and I'm glad it was shared.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

harajuku candy said:


> Went to a party today. Got complimented on my hair a few times and a guy asked me out, but I politely declined. I even was a "dj" for a bit :b My anxiety was bearable.


awesome! :clap

I went to see The Purge: Anarchy with my dad and stepmom. the theater was kinda full but I had little anxiety .


----------



## vanishingpt

Had a really good day today. Headed out to downtown, met up with some friends, checked out a gallery, had some excellent quesadillas I've been craving all week, then went out to the field to play some frisbee.

On top of that I got another surprise scholarship today. Joining the Honours program has done wonders, considering finances for school have been somewhat of a stressful topic considering how many years of schooling I have left to earn proper professional credentials and certification. Hard work pays off, really couldn't be happier. If things don't turn out, then it just wasn't meant to be, but right now I'd have it no other way. Everything's just been falling into the right place at the right time so far.


----------



## Juschill

good food. i had Panera.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ordered a cheap exercise bike which will arrive in just over a week & I finally did the dishes


----------



## deeeanabanana

I got a kitten. It's a stray kitten and he liked me. He got on my shoulder and rubbed his little head against mine -sniff


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 4 hrs today


----------



## lockS

I have this assignment I have to finish, so I decided to go to the library all day to study. And in stead of sitting somewhere quiet, I'm actually sitting in a very open place. People just keep on passing by, and I don't freaking care


----------



## feels

I signed up for two photography related classes and a Japanese class. I want to sign up for an ASL class too, but I dunno if I can handle learning two languages at once. But I'm really pumped to take some classes I'm genuinely really interested in.


----------



## ShyFX

Had a good time at Caribana. I got smashed. And there were so many good looking girls out today, if only I had the guts to talk to one.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Hiked for hours with my uncle, his daughter and her son and our 3 dogs and picked blackberries!


----------



## ShyFX

Long weekend, no work tomorrow. Chicka chicka yeah!


----------



## bluegc8

Got a call back from a potential employer and scheduled an interview.


----------



## catcharay

Ive been busy being productive and efficient w my time. Im really happy w myself and my efforts from this yr where my thoughts are starting to align w how i feel. Whole and peaceful. Everything and myself can be improved.

My cleaning goals are speedily underway thx to my sister who came overnight to stay on sat. You wouldve thought i was having the queen over for tea. Cleaning and organising the house was refreshing once i got kickstarted. For a long while i had been meaning to clean and organise the house to my desired perfection so i can style it to my taste. Its all coming together. Progressively year on year i have being dusting and wiping crevices that were so yuck but finally im at the stage where maintenance will be easy breezy. My soul feels fresh. Now the fun part is styling and planning decor to my taste so itll be
a home retreat. A little library corner and small yoga rm sounds like fun. And establishing a meditative corner too

This past week it was so busy being confronted w competing priorities but im adapting. I can feel it. W all my power im making everything conducive so i can succeed. Im so damn proud of myself.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## donzen

Went to the gym and everything went well, gotta keep it up.


----------



## Crisigv

bluegc8 said:


> Got a call back from a potential employer and scheduled an interview.


Good luck!


----------



## bluegc8

Crisigv said:


> Good luck!


Thanks =]


----------



## tea111red

My tooth is feeling better and might not fall out.


----------



## oolongtea

I woke up at 5am as I wanted to and got to work early so I can be more productive in my evening.


----------



## bluegc8

I thought I did badly on the interview but they called me 2 hours afterwards and asked me to come to orientation. I think I got hired.


----------



## VinBZ

I had a bad night last Thursday. I went out to a club with friends, and got very anxious about it, as well as very drunk. I suddenly felt very disconnected with my friends, like I didn't belong in the group. I ended up being depressed the whole weekend, and isolating myself. It's been quite a while since I've been that depressed for that long.

Last night one of my friends texted me and invited me to come out, not to a club this time but just for a casual hang out at a bar. It ended being a really fun and relaxing night, and I found that these people actually care about me more than I realized. I'm not sure if I'm going to go to a club again soon but I do feel a lot better today. Glad I finally shook that bad mood.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I danced for the first time in my life today. Well, I am sure I danced when I was but a wee child, but not that I can remember. So I haven't danced since I was probably like 9. UNTIL TODAY!

I just decided to listen to some upbeat tunes while home alone today and just gave it a shot. I don't know how to dance, but I just sort of moved to the music.

It wasn't as liberating as I thought, but it was still fun. I will have to do it more often.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I did up a draft musical resume & got another message on OkCupid


----------



## catcharay

Its my friday! *happy jiggly wiggly dance

I think theres something to be said for salmon oil. After reading someone taking 3 at a time at the onset of flagging mood or rag time, of course i was going to try. 
But i also increased 10 mg of citroplam to 20mg total.

Im riding my emotional waves like kelly slater on tournament day.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## SvanThorXx

I'm talking to a girl I really like.


----------



## tehuti88

A user on Gothicat World offered to buy me an ultra-rare shop creature in exchange for one of my rare quest paladins (a duplicate I'd won in a sitewide event). Considering that I'd recently splurged all my jewels on purchasing a couple of Lipicus (rabbits)...

 

...and was feeling antsy about being able to scrounge up enough more jewels in exploration to buy the four new shop creatures before they're retired in two months, this was incredibly nice.

My new Lunari (wolf)...



So, now I only have three of them to worry about buying, rather than four (and if I end up unable to get them, at least I got the one I like the most).

I also got a couple of super-nice comments on my writing (see "What's bothering you right now" for that, as I can never believe in compliments for long ops ).


----------



## pinktulip2k

*Self-motivated*

Today I spent a few hours to figure out my lack of motivation and procrastination. The good thing is that I have found a solution for being motivated.


----------



## cocooned

I took a huge dump, I feel like a new man


----------



## Starless Sneetch

pinktulip2k said:


> Today I spent a few hours to figure out my lack of motivation and procrastination. The good thing is that I have found a solution for being motivated.


That's great! If only I could solve that mystery for myself.


----------



## vienuma

Today I felt slightly better than yesterday.


----------



## jc43

I actually hung out with friends for once


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

3 years ago, I went around the school alone putting uplifting messages on the doors of girl's toilets because I had a spare class with nothing to do and I'd seen something similar on the internet. Yes, I was one of those people, deal with it. Some of them had thank yous written next to them, a few of them got remarks like "Fukwit!" (oh hormonal girls :lol) while others just disappeared. As of this day, I only know of one surviving message.

Today, I found out that someone thought that surviving message, "_Use that gorgeous smile you have _", was the sweetest thing ever that they decided to put it in their campaign against bullying for their Film and TV project. When they showed it to the class, lots of girls recognized it and I quote "That's been there for years now! I see it all the time, it's so sweet though!" and "I know aye! It's so cute. I wonder who actually put it there?"

I feel so warm and fuzzy inside! :3
You may think it's lame but OMG I was smiling for the rest of today and still am now!


----------



## baseballdude

This summer just made me realize that I am attractive to some women. However, I am NOT going to place my self-worth in how attractive I am to women in general.


----------



## Cyclonic

Just came back from an amazing interview

I hope the interviewers agree!


----------



## Fat Man

I bought a new iPod today, the iPod Classic!

I'm so happy!


----------



## ChrissyQ

Ppl said i have a really nice smile! and that i'm not bad to work with!


----------



## tehuti88

Yesterday I had saved up enough jewels to buy myself another Lunari, the second in the set of four (I got the first in a trade)...



...and today my critters brought me a rare Snott:



(Yes, that's what it's called, a Snott.)

Also got to go to Petoskey with my mother and bought some books I probably won't get to read for years, but whatever. :blush She explored the Hobby Lobby she's been dying to visit for ages though I refused to buy anything, out of principle.

ETA, I've also felt a tad inspired by the bit of positive feedback my first submission to Literotica got, so I've resumed work on another story of mine...I hope they like it too. I've probably jinxed it now. ops


----------



## VinBZ

I met new people last night and felt accepted. One of my favourite feelings in the world .


----------



## laysiaj

I went to a garage sale by myself. Got a bunch of stuff for free when I mentioned I'm a new special education teacher.


----------



## tehuti88

My critters today brought me a Stoufix (chinchilla-type thing)...



...then they brought me a Vampirine...



:um I've never really wanted a Vampirine...they kind of creep me out. But oh well, at least it's something new, and another critter I can send out exploring.


----------



## baseballdude

Went to a banquet tonight to wrap up my summer camp job. Talked to a lot of people. Approached a beautiful girl and got her number. Danced my heart out. It was a good night.


----------



## FXiles

I finished reading the material of one of the courses I'm retaking this summer!


----------



## Equity

Cat just drank some water


----------



## Rayden

hmm not much really, had a pretty disappointing day with my driving test.

I was pretty happy momentary when i found out that Better call saul is scheduled to air in February


----------



## Cyclonic

Not today, but yesterday I did a review of all my student loan debt and I can finally say I have a clear idea on what I have to pay and how quickly I can pay it off. A higher income is definitely going to help.


----------



## tronjheim

I requested to have my original Facebook account permanently deleted. It will take 14 days though. 

I created a new one and added only those whom I deem worthy. Some of them responded immediately and were curious and so I had a nice little chat with them. It's such a relief after weeks of solitude to know that they're still there. 

I feel like 5-6 years worth of baggage is lifting from my back.


----------



## laysiaj

tronjheim said:


> I requested to have my original Facebook account permanently deleted. It will take 14 days though.
> 
> I created a new one and added only those whom I deem worthy. Some of them responded immediately and were curious and so I had a nice little chat with them. It's such a relief after weeks of solitude to know that they're still there.
> 
> I feel like 5-6 years worth of baggage is lifting from my back.


Wait, it takes that long to permanently delete your FB account? I was thinking about doing the same to start over since I just got a job as a high school teacher.


----------



## Delicate

I ate a meal and even got seconds, even though it was a pretty tiny portion, it's progress.


----------



## Equity

My cat ate some food on her own


----------



## MindOverMood

I passed my road test today and got my G2 It wasn't half as bad I thought it was going to be. Too bad I wasted my weekend worrying about it.


----------



## tehuti88

My critters brought me a little Flamiri (dragon) from my wishlist...


----------



## catcharay

Late last night, I received a msg from my sister saying, "someone said you were pretty. It's a girl". Because she knows of my self-image issues I guess she was trying to be kind and I'm in her good books for now since her recent last visit.

The day I dropped her off at her hotel, she initiated the half-awkward goodbye hug which is something I would usually do. When she stayed over at our place, she probably got the impression that I cared to make her stay a hospitable one - cos I cleaned the house up to make it a beautiful welcome for her. But it was partially for my pride and because I had been meaning to do it for such a long while. I also cooked her a hipster, brunch-type meal of poached eggs and smoked salmon etc.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 1 hour and a half today and good day at work almost 8 hrs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally sent out guitar teaching applications


----------



## Valtron

I had jury duty yesterday, for the first time.

The fact that I was half a mile away from my car in a big, crowded building that I wasn't allowed to leave stressed me out. I was anxious the moment I stepped foot in there. When I was finally assigned to a court room, my heart was pounding, I felt light headed, and I was shaking really badly. And that's pretty much how I got dismissed. I was so visiblly nervous, I think the lawyers and judge picked up on it and excused me. They didn't even ask me any questions.

So, thanks to anxiety, I don't have to go back.


----------



## tehuti88

Bought myself another Lunari...



One more in the set to go. *crosses fingers*


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 1.5 hrs and worked today they bought us a slushee and i got invited to see Guardians of the Galaxy 3D!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I saw my dad briefly for the firs time in ages. He gave me a killer suit, a jean jacket, & a bright orange puffy vest for the winter


----------



## vanishingpt

It sounds straight forward when I write it out, but realizing that what's right for other people might not always be right for me. I've always known this, but I never really _knew_. It's kind of a good feeling, being more honest with myself.


----------



## WhoDey85

Watched over my neighbors puppy for a couple hours after I noticed it escaped from their backyard until they got home. It probably would have gotten run over if I hadn't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A friend gave me a lift to pick up the cross cycle I ordered & it was easy to setup


----------



## catcharay

I stayed in class even tho i felt completely dumb. Just gotta review my work for next week. Plus next week is tests tests tests

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## GotAnxiety

My new new song, Is called!~ Trans dimensional warrior

My last one took me 2 months to make this one took me a couple of weeks, I think it done,


----------



## cybernaut

I've finally now been able to put my multilingual skills to use. There's been a serious increase in Spanish speakers who come into the store I work at, not knowing a lick of English. Me and two managers (Salvadoran and Mexican-American) are the only ones Spanish speakers out of all the employees to guide any Spanish-speaker who lacks English skills. This pushes me to study other languages now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Last day working in retail


----------



## Cyclonic

I added at least 16 great SASers to my list!


----------



## ChrissyQ

Work went good today! I worked all day! walked 1.5 hrs


----------



## ChrissyQ

My Dad said he's going to give me $1000 for my Birthday to help me pay half my credit card debt!!!! !


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I sent out more job applications this morning & one place left me a message while I was napping to ring them for further discussion

~ Another solid exercise session as well


----------



## Justlittleme

my life is getting better i could say for the first time. literally.............

it's true the only person i still dislike is my sister in law, for her pity reasons. i have to forgive her, but i don't think i'll ever like that girl. ONLY and only because she'll never like me.... oh well. Honestly, it is a loss for her, I could've made her look 'better', if she was wise about it.

I might forgive my uncle, and my cousins though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got through another round of exercise


----------



## tehuti88

My critters found enough jewels for me to buy the fourth and final shop creature in the latest set!

The entire set...

   

And I have 3 jewels left over.


----------



## Recovering Recluse

tehuti88 said:


> My critters found enough jewels for me to buy the fourth and final shop creature in the latest set!


I don't know precisely what that means, and the site's in French (Je ne parlais Francais?!), but congratulations, that's a very nice looking set!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got an email regarding the telescope I want to sell


----------



## cmed

i went 2 tha mall


----------



## probably offline

I just finished reading a book I had to read. Finally(I've been so distracted).


----------



## huh

Hmm...I tried some new restaurant down the road tonight. I guess that's good. Finished my workout earlier and tonight I'll read for a while. Still kind of overshadowed by depression, but whatever.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I had a good day, i went to this huge fair/exhibition with friend, saw dog show, went out for icecream and saw Sandsculpture Competition!


----------



## purechaos

Im calling out...good n bad


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

I'm an auntie for the second time this year! My younger stepsister gave birth to a baby girl a couple days ago and she's SO adorable!!!


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

a friend i made 4 years ago (and haven't seen since that summer, actually) posted the sweetest message on my facebook timeline, which has been pretty much devoid of any activity since i started becoming a full-on hermit and withdrawing and stuff.

it means the world to me that she remembered me at all and even cared enough to reach out and wish me well. after i stopped reaching out to others so much, i lost so many 'friends' since they never really bothered to try to sustain the friendship. so to see that there are people who can still care after such a long period of time is just really heart-warming and reaffirms some of my hope in people. i hope one day i can be that kind of person too.


----------



## ShyFX

I've got nothing but It's nice to read about the good things you guys post.


----------



## BreakMyFall

I had a road trip with the 50+ crew, best time I had this summer


----------



## Sabreena

Tumbling Destiny said:


> a friend i made 4 years ago (and haven't seen since that summer, actually) posted the sweetest message on my facebook timeline, which has been pretty much devoid of any activity since i started becoming a full-on hermit and withdrawing and stuff.
> 
> it means the world to me that she remembered me at all and even cared enough to reach out and wish me well. after i stopped reaching out to others so much, i lost so many 'friends' since they never really bothered to try to sustain the friendship. so to see that there are people who can still care after such a long period of time is just really heart-warming and reaffirms some of my hope in people. i hope one day i can be that kind of person too.


That really is heartwarming. It's great that you have at least one person who remembers and reaches out to you. I'm actually slightly envious of that.


----------



## Sabreena

Umm...something good that happened today? I went outside for the first time in 5 days. Well, to the laundry room. But I left my apartment ok that's progress.


----------



## VinBZ

I picked up a book from the library. Oh, and I started reading it too


----------



## ShyFX

Finally got around to buying a kitchen scale and it was 60% off regular price. Time to weigh all the things!


----------



## tea111red

I forced myself out of the house (and it really took a lot of willpower and "self-coaching," lol), despite feeling horrible and it helped lift my mood some. Being inside for too long really messes w/ my perspective and I don't like what kind of person it makes me.


----------



## seeking777

I went to the store and a random little girl said she liked my hair. It made me smile and surprised me too since before I left the house I thought my hair wasn't looking too hot. So it brightened me up and showed me that sometimes I can be too hard on myself.


----------



## purechaos

Brownies


----------



## catcharay

Class got dismissed earlier than usual. Yesss i get to go to bed earlier

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Kyle6983

Played in a pool comp at the uni bar and met some new people. 'Twas a good arvo.. And I didn't feel to anxious


----------



## GotAnxiety

Name of my new song is called, Unglobulated globe of unlimited infinite potential,

Its 2 songs in one, Not sure of the other name, I may just leave it as one, Because they are related,

Wrote it on my birthday, 

Then got another one on the go, After that one as well, ^_^


----------



## purechaos

I did laundry lol


----------



## Renovation

1. I went to the gym
2. I found SAS Positive Thinking community
3. I wrote in my journal, which helped me see my situation in a different perspective and get revitalized


----------



## Renovation

1. I took my vitamins
2. I got a lot of tasks off my to do list
3. I'm doing a good job of drinking lots of water


----------



## ChrissyQ

Yesterday me and my Dad had nice drive out of town to visit my mom at the hospital we got McDonalds and took her out to 2 Lakes!


----------



## Renovation

1. Heard back from MG from BB with a friendly note - that made me feel better
2. Made a decision on meeting with E tomorrow - that also made me feel better


----------



## Renovation

1. Wrote drafts of emails I've been wanting to send and scheduled them
2. Wrote email to M, which I was putting off doing
3. Eating a healthy salad for lunch


----------



## Renovation

1. M's response to the app was phenomenal. 
2. She genuinely loved the product. 
3. She was super enthusiastic and felt the app solved a critical unmet need
4. I met my hydration goal


----------



## tehuti88

Recovering Recluse said:


> I don't know precisely what that means, and the site's in French (Je ne parlais Francais?!), but congratulations, that's a very nice looking set!


Alas, I have no French ops , I just make use of the English version of the site (the language is kind of mangled, but passable), and whenever someone offers me a trade I use Google Translate. :lol

It's basically an adoptable/virtual pet site; each month you can adopt a certain number of five different types of pet; there are four different outcomes for each. Occasionally there are holiday or special events in which you can acquire other pets through quests or as gifts. In addition, there are rare creatures available in the shop, but only in exchange for "jewels." You can either pay for jewels through PayPal, or if you're lucky, when you send your creatures into "exploration" (there are several different lands to explore), they might bring you back a few jewels, or even other creatures!

I can't justify spending real money on virtual pets, so whenever my critters bring me jewels I'm pretty jazzed. :lol

...

Anyway, no jewels today, but I was brought back THREE other critters. :eek Unfortunately, two are duplicates of ones I already have, so those will go into my trade group, maybe someone will offer me something for them someday.

The one creature I didn't already have (for some reason I thought I had it, but after looking through my critters couldn't find another one)...


----------



## laysiaj

I'm finally eating.

I love sustenance.


----------



## Recovering Recluse

tehuti88 said:


> Alas, I have no French ops , I just make use of the English version of the site (the language is kind of mangled, but passable), and whenever someone offers me a trade I use Google Translate. :lol


'Nuff said. I suffer through a French movie site and Japanese anime, but one of these days I want to speak Spanish, Japanese, French, and Russian.. so I'm free from all the translations!



> Anyway, no jewels today, but I was brought back THREE other critters. :eek


 That sounds fun! Congrats on your new butterfly dragon.


----------



## mcpon

I ate good food today.


----------



## bornofbrosiris

I didn't have to work today for once so I got to be lazy all day (other than putting my clean clothes away) and had a big glass of wine and ate a bunch of yum food


----------



## cuppy

I watched the movie "Tammy"  Despite the less than stellar reviews, I liked it. 
I thought the relationship between the main character and the guy she meets was really sweet :3


----------



## ChrissyQ

My Dad invited me over for Dinner and took me shopping and my uncle took me out shopping earlier too


----------



## cybernaut

I went to a coffee house to study before my job shift.While in the coffee house, a random older man offered to buy me a coffee.He actually went around the shop asking strangers if they wanted a coffee bought by him. He first went up to this study group of college girls and offered to buy them all a coffee.They said no. Then, he saw me alone and asked if I wanted a coffee brought by him.I was hesitant, but told him sure. He bought me a coffee of my choice and even got the largest size lol. I guess there are some good people out there.


----------



## Renovation

1. Woke up super early and came up with very good idea for presentation tomorrow 
2. Went to the gym even though I was really tired - not the most intense workout but got in
3. Having a great cup of coffee
4. Hugged and kissed my wife


----------



## JustThisGuy

My therapist calmed me down a good bit from my anxieties and anger that have been building greatly these past couple of days.


----------



## Renovation

1. Instead of telling this guy at the coffee shop that I was busy, I listened to him because he needed someone to. Be kind to strangers.
2. Paid a compliment to an older woman about her dog drawing. Normally, I would have been annoyed about getting interrupted, but a quick "that's beautiful" made her feel good and allowed me to get back to work


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Today I ordered tickets to a concert of my favoritestest singer who's coming to Germany in 2 weeks. And to make things more awesome, a couple months back I ordered a t-shirt from him on pledgemusic.com (some kickstarter website for musicians) but the t-shirt never got delivered, so I e-mailed him and now he's taking a shirt with him to the show for me . 

Obviously this does bring some issues with it, this is my first time at a concert which I think I can handle, but now I'm probably going to get to meet my favorite singer and I'm not sure if I have time to prepare for that, I really don't want to be all like, err hi, thanks for the shirt, bye!

And some more good news, I got a deadline for (a first version of) my thesis, which is coming saturday and I think I'm actually going to make it! I've been stressing out the past week because my supervisor wasn't really happy with my progress, but he seemed pretty happy today!


----------



## tehuti88

My critters found me TWENTY jewels. :eek That's the most they've ever found in a day.

With my winnings I bought myself an Ekoyus (betta fish)...



And I still have 14 jewels left over.


----------



## irandom97

Today I went running and went for a long time without having to stop! well, longer than usual. Kinda gave me inspiration to keep doing it everyday and see how better and longer I can go. Hey, maybe I can be able to run my whole route without stopping...


----------



## Yer Blues

I haven't said or done anything stupid today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a nice conversation with an old friend via facebook chat & the kratom I ordered arrived for me to try out


----------



## mezzoforte

I got an A in the web development class I took this summer.  It was a rough semester, especially having to do and present the semester project completely on my own (because my partner was an ******* lol).


----------



## tehuti88

Perfect day in exploration. My critters brought me back a nice Flamiri...



Then that same Flamiri brought me back a very rare Minousha! :eek



Then a few other critters brought me back enough jewels that I could buy myself another Ekoyus...



If only every day could be so nice.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Had nice time at therapy group we went to a beautiful Marsh, there was a new girl around my age she has a degree in journalism and seemed to have her **** together so i was surprised she has mental illness. She gave me 2 bottles of sparkly pear perfume/ body spray she said she was clearing out her bathroom


----------



## catcharay

Im done for the week yippeee. Just happy i finished my test. It was really anxious ridden. My teacher is funny in that he took a pic on his phone which made the loudest click. He also joked and said the exam time was up when really it was only mid way.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## baseballdude

As my summer working at camp comes to a close on Friday, I am feeling very sentimental. This has been by far the strangest of my four summers working at this camp, but also probably the best summer I have had in my life. I am thankful for the friendships I have made, the families/kids' lives I was able to be a part of for a week at a time, as well as the personal growth I received as a person. I definitely made the right choice about coming back to work at this camp again.


----------



## EuroCat

I really like your idea OP 
I'm happy to have signed up for a small indoor soccer league


----------



## Fat Man

I've made my 777th post, today's my luck day! :boogie


----------



## EuroCat

Strfkr, Portugal.the.man, and Grouplove concert tonight at my favorite venue!


----------



## tehuti88

My critters brought me back a little Minousha from exploration...



Then they brought me back a bunch of jewels, so I treated myself to another Lipicus from the shop...



And another user offered me a little trade for a wishlist item...



I normally name my own critters that don't have a site-generated name, but in this case, the name provided by the previous owner seems apt.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Worked 8 hours. Work complimented me & said they like that i'm a hard worker! I walked 1.5 hrs my uncle invited me over for dinner nachos and pie and icecream


----------



## momentsunset

Got a signed k-pop CD in the mail today I've been waiting for for a couple months http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rosecolored

Went out with my friend from sas today :] Had a really good time.


----------



## cuppy

I poked my crush on facebook and he poked me back ^_^



harajuku candy said:


> Went out with my friend from sas today :] Had a really good time.


aw


----------



## vanillabeanplease

I drove today...IN THE RAIN!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

8/22 - I posted a picture of my mug here. May seem trivial but I was extremely nervous about that before hand.


----------



## momentsunset

Got a $5 off coupon for my favorite somewhat pricey lotion so only had to pay $1.50 :yay


----------



## inane

A company I applied to replied to my application


----------



## TryingMara

Had a great time with a friend today at a festival. Enjoyed the day a great deal.


----------



## cmed

Had a good time tonight. Things are looking up lately. It's about damn time.


----------



## tehuti88

My critters found me another very rare critter...



And with jewels my critters have found I've made more shop purchases...

 

And I've received some nice trades...

      

Hope I didn't forget anybody.


----------



## ChrissyQ

My uncle took me out to bank and shopping and invited me over for icecream and blackberries


----------



## tehuti88

Got a trade this morning...

    

Then my little explorers brought me back some jewels and this fellow...



They brought me another Minousha as well, but it's one I already have, so, into the trade group it goes.


----------



## Renovation

Had a nice day with the wife - we went to a cool local spot and had a small bite to eat and just hung out


----------



## EuroCat

Got a library card and played a soccer game


----------



## dee2099

She said hello to me. Lame. I know. But there ya go.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked all day! Walked 1.5 hrs! Went on shopping spree! :S


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

I've been talking to my lady friends with a lot of confidence lately. Now some of them say hi first.


----------



## slyfox

I had to tear the house apart but I finally found a missing library book.


----------



## mezzoforte

I got more done today than I usually do. Working on building a website for a fictional hotel, just for fun and to apply my skills.


----------



## probably offline

I just finished an assignment I've been putting off.


----------



## tehuti88

My little explorers found me nothing of note yesterday, so the lucky streak was finally broken :/ but today I got just enough jewels to buy myself another shop Ekoyus...


----------



## slyfox

I resisted the urge to get fast food even though I had to drive past places to go to the library. Has been becoming a real problem for me.


----------



## MindOverMood

Donated blood for the first time


----------



## ChrissyQ

I saw Gaurdians of the Galaxy 3D with my uncle! It was pretty cool with special effects and it was funny!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Got a fat stash thanks to the tax man. Even though my health has been **** for months on end, I guess it's something to be able to put a couple of g into the hole in the wall like it ain't no thang.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I remailed out my SOCAN application & bought some much needed groceries. Spaghetti is on the horizon for tomorrow


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

MindOverMood said:


> Donated blood for the first time


Good on you. I have been meaning to do this myself for a while now.


----------



## tehuti88

My little explorers brought me a handful of jewels and this fine gentleman...


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to therapy group and walked 1 hour and did shopping


----------



## calichick

The world is so beautiful.

Life shouldn't be spent indoors wasting time away.

There are so many things to do.

I feel like I just started appreciating being in my 20s. Time to start getting out there more, interacting with people, smiling, being happy to be alive. An accomplished day today. Taking strides to mobilize my plan of action. Make something of myself. Enjoy every moment consciously and not live in the past or live for the future. 

I feel like I could conquer the world.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Made some new friends in English today (like I don't have enough lol.) They would fall in the nerdy clique but I have no problem, they're nice people. We're doing some group work in that class.

The past few weeks have gone good!


----------



## cuppy

Handled adult business today (calling insurance to confirm mom's coverage, went to bank by myself, hehe)
And I get to see my crush tomorrow  
edit: also this mango juice is really good.



MindOverMood said:


> Donated blood for the first time


Ooooh what was that like? I want to try someday


----------



## twinpeas

I played Black Ops 2 with one of my friends for a couple hours! I probably shouldn't have spent so much time playing video games, but it was nice to have a lazy evening and talk to a friend.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ByStorm

I don't know. I guess I woke up? If you want to qualify that as good, then that's kind of low. I also went to class, though I said almost completely nothing for those 2 hours.


----------



## MindOverMood

cuppy said:


> Ooooh what was that like? I want to try someday


An interesting experience

I was complimented on my veins The needle was bigger than I expected and she went in slow, which caused blood to squirt out on my arm:blank I almost fainted when it was done, so the lady had to flip me back in the chair and put cold damp cloth on my forehead:lol

Other than that, it was fun and I'm glad I finally did it.


----------



## Crisigv

Got to see the Google Maps car today. I think that was the most exciting thing that happened all day.


----------



## baseballdude

Life is great right now. I'm moving out of my parents' house to live with three good guys in a week. I'm going on a first date with a beautiful girl on Saturday. I'm going to the Chargers preseason game tonight. No complaints whatsoever right now.


----------



## momentsunset

Pizza!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## laysiaj

I confronted an issue that has been plaguing me for months. So much off my chest. I feel like I can move on now.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went hiking to my fave hiking place with uncle and his daughter and grandson and our 3 dogs it was fun! And he invited me over for dinner spaghetti and icecream


----------



## VinBZ

baseballdude said:


> Life is great right now. I'm moving out of my parents' house to live with three good guys in a week. I'm going on a first date with a beautiful girl on Saturday. I'm going to the Chargers preseason game tonight. No complaints whatsoever right now.


This post just brightened my day.


----------



## BackToThePast

I took the shuttle bus for the first time today. Walked around the city, just by myself and no one else, still am walking around. Spoke with a few strangers. Graciously denied a person offering me a CD on the street and wished him a good day. I was content with my own solitude.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Two people said hi to me in passing today  Also wore mascara for the first time in ages & got complimented on it (given it was green mascara, so naturally it's pretty cool, but still)


----------



## cmed

Was having an aggravating day, then I got a text message from a certain someone saying that she misses me :] 

My mom can be so sweet sometimes. KIDDING! Just kidding.


----------



## tehuti88

Excellent day in exploration! 

First my little explorers brought me two other creatures; the Destrino (horse) is from my wish list and the Stoufix (chinchilla) is a very rare!

 

Then someone offered me a trade; Syloo is the first of her type of creature that I have!

   

Then my explorers brought me enough jewels that I made another shop purchase (with three jewels to spare):



So in all, *seven* new creatures!

Lovely lovely day!


----------



## masterkeys

Last night we celebrated my friends 18th birthday, just 7 of us with 2 crates of beer that's all, but you know what i had a really good time and shared some pretty good laughs, I should really do that more often i think!


----------



## GotAnxiety

I'll probably go to a concert later on, And squat outside the fence, Cabana music, It sounds pretty relaxing like from the Caribbean and bands playing, 

I like these social gathering, It makes me angry they put the screens up on the fences, So outsiders can't look in, Specially when these concerts go on pretty much in my own neighborhood since, I live downtown they are right beside my house, 

I can't stand staying inside, It just makes my anxiety worse at the moment ^_^


----------



## baseballdude

I learned how to laugh at myself today, as well as how to give myself grace.


----------



## vania31415

(Okay this was actually a few days ago but still it made me really happy)
I bought a sandwich from a bakery and was served by a good looking guy who gave me a discount


----------



## cuppy

I start my new job in a couple weeks 



vania31415 said:


> (Okay this was actually a few days ago but still it made me really happy)
> I bought a sandwich from a bakery and was served by a good looking guy who gave me a discount


Oh my god  Maybe he liiiiikes you~


----------



## vania31415

cuppy said:


> I start my new job in a couple weeks
> 
> Oh my god  Maybe he liiiiikes you~


Realistically I know it was because it was at the end of the day so they wanted to get rid of the rest of the stock, but I'll just pretend that there was a chance that he liked me.
Also, congrats on starting a new job soon! Hope you love it!


----------



## feels

Got a job at Chipotle. Free burritos. :b And what seems like super nice coworkers. I'm so psyched.


----------



## TenYears

Had an awesome day at the beach with my parents and kids, and we're doing same thing again tomorrow 

I had a really good, long talk with my oldest daughter today. I may blog or write about it later. I think it went really well.


----------



## slyfox

Have gone 26 hours so far without pop. Also avoided fast food even when my parents tempted me.


----------



## Feeling Good

Started a new job last week. That was great to get through the week without feeling overwhelmed. The position is high stress but I've been able to slow it down and keep things in perspective. 

I don't want to quit another job again LOL


----------



## ShyFX

I came so close to cancelling my plans today but I sucked it up and went. I'm happy I did because I had a really good time. Things are never as bad as I think they will be.


----------



## slyfox

In about 5 minutes I will have made it 48 hrs without pop. As much pop as I drink(about a case a day a lot of times) it has been tough


----------



## TryingMara

Had a nice time with a friend and we had great food.


----------



## cmed

Realized that there's a light in my closet. Sweet.


----------



## ToBeAnnounced

cmed said:


> Realized that there's a light in my closet. Sweet.


There's a liiiiiight, over at the Frankenstein plaaaace!
Rocky horror, anyone?  I'm sorry I just had to!


----------



## ravenseldoncat

Kind of a crazy night for me. I went dancing which is something that before, I never did, but this is my second week doing it. I had a decent time, despite sucking so much at dancing and being extremely awkward. I think I dance with six different women, at any rate...

But that's not the weird part. I was walking home, and believe me, its a long walk. Well, there is this part where I walk around a lake, only I got lost and walked further then I should. I hadn't even realized this yet, when I stumbled upon an elderly man on his rear, scooting himself across his lawn. I asked him if he was alright, and he said he was having an awful time, so I helped him and called 911 just to make sure he was going to be okay. We made it to his front step(he was luckily just in front of his house, coming back from an event) and in the door and the people arrived, checked in on him, and deemed him okay. Then they left. I assumed they knew what they were doing, so I talked with him a bit more then left. 

I am glad that I stumbled upon him and was able to help. It seems almost providential that I would be lost on my way home and stumble upon him like that...strange. Whew!


----------



## GotAnxiety

I had a amazing day, I am so proud of my self,

I got my goals and objective for the week,


----------



## slyfox

Made it over 65 hours without pop before I decided to treat myself to some for the holiday. Hopefully, I get back on track tomorrow


----------



## Crisigv

Went in my first paddle boat today, and actually managed to steer the thing. Next week, the canoe.


----------



## Fat Man

Today I finally got a new phone, the iPhone 5s. I can finally start calling back places I've applied for work to on a regular basis.


----------



## tehuti88

TigerWScarf said:


> ^Wow, cool creatures.


Thanks! 

...

Today my little explorers brought me back two Destrinos (horses), one of them a very rare...

 

...and enough jewels to buy myself the last shop Lipicus (rabbit) available...


----------



## ChrissyQ

I made $50 dog sitting yesterday. today i visited my brother he's moving back to town had dinner at my parents with him


----------



## tehuti88

Today my little explorers brought me a rare Lunari (wolf) from my wish list...



...and an _ultra-rare_ Flamiri (dragon)!


----------



## ChrissyQ

My uncle drove me around 5 places and really helped me out and took me to the movies with his buddy


----------



## ComfortWhereWeOverlap

It's hard to list just one! but getting on this forum again


----------



## Crisigv

Woke up smiling and going to bed smiling. I'm so happy I had a good day.


----------



## tehuti88

I found _Ultima VI_ on a gaming site and it works on Windows 7. :eek I haven't played this thing since...God, I know it was before the Internet, at least. Been dying to get the chance to play it again ever since. That was on a Tandy computer...Windows 3.1 days...yikes. The game came packaged with parts IV and V, too! (Never got to play those.)

The only real problem is, I need the manuals and such in order to progress through the game (the Prima guide I bought long ago just for the fun of it doesn't include all the important info :bah ), and even though the game site provides those, they're PDFs and I can't view them while viewing the game...I have to Control+Alt+Delete since the game opens in fullscreen mode and I can't resize it, and then the game reopens in a tiny window, which doesn't bother me since the pixels are like a foot wide anyway, but then I can't use the mouse outside the game window. :x Have yet to figure this all out.

Goodness it's so weird seeing this game again! I wish they had _Castle Of The Winds I_ and _II_. :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I got my exercises in early today
~ I sent out a bunch of job applications
~ I watched a few movies


----------



## tehuti88

Well hello there, little wishlist fellow. You want to join my collection? I have no problem with that.


----------



## Nitrogen

Made conversation with someone sitting next to me in the university cafeteria and it didn't end in a metaphorical trainwreck :yay


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked 7 hrs walked 1.5 hrs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I did a total of 45 minutes on the cross cycle plus crunches today
~ I got a message about a job opportunity from the lady at the temp office
~ I got an email saying I should schedule an interview at another place
~ I sent out a bunch of job applications to various places


----------



## Crisigv

Two good days in a row!


----------



## Cronos

I turned 21!


----------



## tehuti88

Look who followed my little explorers home today! 

 

And a load of jewels allowed me to buy another shop creature...


----------



## PandaBearx

Today was just a nice day c:


----------



## catcharay

Even though I encounter chaos and a lot of stresses, moods, fatigue, hair falling, I still feel an underlying calm that will find it's way back to me. If I keep on this trajectory, I'll certainly achieve and get what I want.


----------



## Charmeleon

I met my doppelganger today. Not only did the dude look like me and have the same interests as me but he acted just like me too lol, an explosion of awesomeness happened today.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went out with my Uncle and his daughter and her son for walk at the Waterfront and i made $30 for housecleaning


----------



## GotAnxiety

Going put my new song on either tonight, Or tomorrow, 

I had some kind of funky heart attack making it, LOL

I'll be relieved when I get that one out of the way,

It is called, Unglobulated globe of infinite potential,

It starts out as a blessing for smokers to quit smoking, 

Then turns into 2 sections of story like songs,


Then the next song is called, That I am working on, The king has returned, 

Although, I haven't really started that one to much, I got the being finished,

I want that one to have rapid flow,


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went on 4 hr hike with my uncle and our 3 dogs it was fun! we went shopping and we got KFC!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to my parents for dinner with my brother he taught us how to make gourmet chicken alfredo! yum! I walked 40 mins


----------



## mezzoforte

I got a new laptop! <3


----------



## AussiePea

mezzoforte said:


> I got a new laptop! <3


Twins!


----------



## Seahorse

I listened to some funky disco music in work and it made me feel happy!


----------



## Renovation

I no longer need to work with someone who was driving me nuts


----------



## ChrissyQ

AussiePea said:


> Twins!


OMG! It's OSPEE!:O :clap


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked 8 hours, actually talked to guy at work, walked 1 hr, shopped, pigged out on junk food with my uncle lol


----------



## username1234

i found this website  ,


----------



## slyfox

Went to Red Lobster for all you can eat shrimp with my girlfriend. Don't think we ate too much. Know I always get full fast with it.

Also when I got back discovered that one of my tomatoes is ripening. Is my first tomato plant and everything has gone wrong. First I didn't stake it properly and when it fell over the stem took some damage and I thought it was dead. Removed all the unripe tomatoes and staked it better. It recovered and grew new tomatoes. Today the guy who was installing insulation ran it over with his van  

Was very happy when I got back tonight and noticed one of the tomatoes was ripening  wasn't in the mood to fix it tonight, but I'll have to see tomorrow if I can save it by adding more soil and re-staking it. The pot is damaged though and not sure it is worth transplanting it this late along.


----------



## teenage wildlife

I bought a Care Bear (Gentle Heart Lamb) online...very nostalgic for me, I guess. She always reminded me of myself, maybe even more so now...She should be here by Friday-ish. 
Also I'm going to see Phantom of the Opera at the end of the month, very happy 
plus new bowie album! Eeeep


----------



## natsume

Decided to come out of my comfort zone and go to a concert for the first time, in order to see one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

I gave a chocolate bar to my crush. She called me sweet and said it made her day.


----------



## scooby

Had to buy some clothes today and the sales chick helping me was very nice and easy to talk to without much worry, which is usually not the case for me.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i went to the doctor with my mom today he told me that my leg was healing. i broke my some weeks ago


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I drew a picture for the first time in years, and it turned out pretty good. I am usually too anxious to draw, since I worry it won't turn out the way I wanted it to.



lifeimpossible123 said:


> i went to the doctor with my mom today he told me that my leg was healing. i broke my some weeks ago


I'm glad your leg is healing! I hope it is 100% better soon!


----------



## cybernaut

I've been sick+ still going to classes this week due to attendance polices at my university. But, I decided to give the 'Student Health Services' a shot for the first time ever today since I couldn't take it anymore. I'm 3 hours away from my parents+local doctor and had no choice. I am in my last year in university and have never attended my school's Health Services. When I got there I had to fill a lot of forms and tell secretaries/nurses/doctors about myself. On the 'health history form' there was a check box labeled 'Anxiety' and one labeled 'Depression.' I took the risk and just checked both boxes but didn't say anything while the school doctor was in my presence. The school doctor went over everything that I checked on my forms and paused on my checked portions of Anxiety and Depression. We discussed their services for that for a few minutes, but I didn't get nowhere deep with my issues. It felt somewhat good to reveal small aspect of those issues just by me placing a small check next to the names 'Anxiety' and 'Depression.' I do not reveal that to anyone. I guess I will consider the counselor sector of the Student Health Services soon. I admit that I have some problems around other people in general but have always pretended that everything is fine.

On another note, I found out that I am in the initial stages of bronchitis...which was why I went there in the first place.


----------



## SeraphSoul

Someone from my class actually introduced himself to me & we talked a bit. ^^
He seems nice! ^^
but im not sure we'll be friends cause i have avoidant personality disorder. 
Plus i'm like an alien in my society. >.<'


----------



## ChrissyQ

My Uncle took me to the movie The Giver it was pretty good! My aunt called and said we're going to do something for my bday this weekend!


----------



## Violet Romantic

My professor jokingly threatened to beat up whomever it was that made me feel down. :b

A worker at a store I've been going to for ages told me that she is proud of the way I've grown up.

A guy standing on a bus stop smiled at me when I was walking past.

I didn't feel completely unattractive today.


----------



## ravenseldoncat

Phantasmagorical said:


> My professor jokingly threatened to beat up whomever it was that made me feel down. :b
> 
> A worker at a store I've been going to for ages told me that she is proud of the way I've grown up.
> 
> A guy standing on a bus stop smiled at me when I was walking past.
> 
> I didn't feel completely unattractive today.


Sounds very pleasant! 

I got a letter today from the old man I stumbled upon and rescued last week. He wants to buy me a drink, ha!


----------



## tehuti88

Well hello there, little fellows! You're looking for someplace to stay? Well, plenty of room at my place. 



What's that--? You want to come too? Well, hop on in!


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Told my crush that her hair looked nice today and she really liked that.


----------



## SeraphSoul

I finally found out how to post a youtube video without posting a link to it. xD
x3


----------



## cocooned

Its raining, I like rain


----------



## kesker

danced the hula with three attractive female hula dancers in front of a crowd at an old folks home. :banana


----------



## SeraphSoul

My little sister said I looked very cute & young. x3


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I had a 16 inch philly cheese steak with fries. it was awesome. I also made some progress on figuring out how to get a job in psychology and/or social work. Looks like I might have to go back to school. But it is baby steps!!!!!!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Got to talk more with the woman I love which always makes me so happy


----------



## feels

In my darkroom photography class, me and a female classmate went outside together to spray paint the insides of our handmade cameras. She seemed pretty quiet herself, so I started asking her questions about herself. We probably stayed outside and talked for like 20 minutes waiting for our cameras to dry. At one point she said, "I'm really glad I got to talk to you. You're really nice". (✿´‿`) She was so sweet and cute. Talking with her kind of made my day.

When we were walking back inside, she mentioned that she was scared to go into the school's cafe cause there was always so many people there. I told her I didn't go in there either for the same reasons. :squeeze


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Like always, I talked with my crush. Unnf, I love her smile.


----------



## mezzoforte

My phone died, so I had to get a new one today.


----------



## Fat Man

I made my 900th post
...hooray! ^v^


----------



## ChrissyQ

It was my birthday! 5 ppl called and wished me happy b day! and i got 5 invites out to celebrate my bday! and emilysinterests on youtube talked to me/replied me! and i went to my parents for my birthday and we had yummy dinner and my brother bought me a expensive rice cooker i love it and he got me a nice card too which was so nice of him he has rarely done stuff like that for me in my life he has at times been the "mean older brother " my parents probably suggested to him he do that coz they know him being mean to me is part of the reason why i have mental problems so they probably feel bad and want to try to make up for it


----------



## slyfox

Found out the auto parts warehouse I used to worked at closed down. It was run by a bunch of *******s. Now I don't have to worry about running into any of my old coworkers while they are on delivery runs. Most of them were also jerks but I hope the few ok ones found something. 

I found this out from a customer of theirs while I was grocery shopping. I was anxious running into him but he was always a nice guy. Felt awkward when he asked if I was still in college. I just agreed with what he said to avoid saying I was unemployed.


----------



## catcharay

I had 2 caramel cream filled buns w caramel icing on top. Heavenly. For dinner I think it's a risotto kind of night. My sister's wedding is approaching v. soon so I get to inspect pretty dresses online all day. Being a blob and having a lazy Sat.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Finally became sort-of friends with the girl sitting next to me in AP Physics & awkwardly casually suggested that we hang out some time. It's been a work in progress, but hey, I'm getting there.


----------



## tehuti88

Got two nice little trades. Hi, new little explorers.


----------



## ChrissyQ

My friend picked me up and took me to her house to celebrate my bday with her family she got me presents we had yummy dinner and cake and icecream and rented a movie it was fun!


----------



## cuppy

ChrissyQ said:


> My friend picked me up and took me to her house to celebrate my bday with her family she got me presents we had yummy dinner and cake and icecream and rented a movie it was fun!


Aw, happy birthday ^_^

My thing was that I got some strawberries :b


----------



## VinBZ

Last night I had some people over including a friend that I've been missing lately. We hugged


----------



## Serephina

I went next door to see my 88yr old neighbour who had a fall last weekend. We chatted for about an hour and a half .... she's great fun and still has more than her fair share of 'marbles'!


----------



## cocooned

Finally got my girlfriend to get over her fear of the gym and go with me.


----------



## tehuti88

Well hello there, little fellow! 



Maybe someday you'll become a great little explorer who'll find me jewels, like those I used to purchase the last two permanent shop creatures to complete my collection...?


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to my parents for bday dinner and presents my bro was there he made us dinner i got $1020 for my bday! :O


----------



## cuppy

OH MY GODDDDD I called my new job to schedule stuff and it was terrifyinggg. 

But I did it


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Ive just ordered myself a vivienne westwood chancery watch for my birthday. Its not like i can really afford it, but i deserve to be spoiled (even if it is myself in the doing.)


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Walked with my crush to 2nd and 5th period today.


----------



## 525826

Unexpectedly got to read volume 1 of Watamote. I laughed out loud a few times. It was really nice.


----------



## BackToThePast

I made 3 girls laugh today. Two in my class and the other while I was waiting in line for food.


----------



## anxiousarsehole

i finally got to the doctors office and was prescribed cipralex


----------



## Anarchy

Started a conversation with a stranger I met at my barn and went horseback riding with him!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked today and walked over an hour


----------



## BackToThePast

While walking on the streets I heard a strange noise in the distance. I can't describe it, I think the closest description would be an off-tune accordion with no sense of rhythm or direction. I walked up to the source of the noise and saw 3 people in masks sitting down surrounded by audio equipment. Suddenly this one guy with a white mask and what looked like an upside down ice cream on a cone smashed on his head got up and started chasing random pedestrians. I slowly walked away with a smile before I was next.


----------



## feels

Starting to make friends with these two girls in one of my photography classes. We talked about Smash Bros., and Pokemon, and Miyazaki's films. :heart. It's starting to not feel weird to talk to near strangers anymore. I used to over-analyze everything I said, but now I don't really worry about it much at all. It has been a good day.


----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> Starting to make friends with these two girls in one of my photography classes. We talked about Smash Bros., and Pokemon, and Miyazaki's films. :heart. It's starting to not feel weird to talk to near strangers anymore. I used to over-analyze everything I said, but now I don't really worry about it much at all. It has been a good day.


Did you see that the Smash Bros. demo has local co-op? If they have 3DS's you could play it with them.  I'm pretty sure they wouldn't even need the demo themselves. I know one SASer I gave a demo code to played it with someone.


----------



## ChrissyQ

My friends took me out for dinner and a movie for my bday! And i bought black futon i love it!


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> Did you see that the Smash Bros. demo has local co-op? If they have 3DS's you could play it with them.  I'm pretty sure they wouldn't even need the demo themselves. I know one SASer I gave a demo code to played it with someone.


I didn't realize they didn't need a demo too! I know a couple people who would love to actually battle with me, but we both always assumed they needed the demo as well, so I would just hand it off to them instead. I know one of the girls for sure has a 3DS cause she mentioned that she wished she had gotten a demo code. I'll have to bring it up next time and see if she wants to.


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> Yeah, they might not need it but I'm not 100% sure. They might just be able to connect to yours with the 3DS's wireless functions or through download play. I haven't been able to test it because my sister is the only person that I know in real life with a 3DS and hers is broken. Video games aren't big where I live, especially Nintendo games.
> 
> I just tried Googling to find out if it would work but I can't find any info.


I've been trying to Google it too. It's one of those searches that's way too specific to bring up anything useful. I'll probably end up testing it with someone tomorrow and I'll let you know. I'm just excited that this might even be possible.

Man, it's almost super weird to imagine living in a place where I'd be more isolated in that area of my interests. Nearly all my friends/acquaintances are into video games (and most of that portion own a 3DS). Talking about something I really enjoy like games or music is usually how I first make some sort of connection with someone in real life. Then they just end up being an all around cool person the more I get to know them. So, it works out nicely. I'm not sure if I'd know many people in general otherwise. :b


----------



## Stilla

I bought a flower (it's pink and lovely)
I sent out asking what happened in lecture today instead of ignoring it


----------



## SeraphSoul

A guy gave me his phone number so we could study together. >.< I'm not really nervous, more like worried he won't like me. But he's nice. =)


----------



## tehuti88

This rare wishlist gentleman followed my little explorers home today...



They also brought me another creature, though it's a duplicate (for some reason I've been getting a lot of duplicates lately :| ), but it's a very rare, so perhaps someone will offer me something for it.

Also, I defragmented my hard drive last night, and freed up like 10GB. :eek Which I know will quickly be taken up by games. ;_; (My available memory actually went into the red before the defragmenting. :afr But I hate getting rid of my games! :cry )


----------



## Relz

I took several social risks today. I spoke 7 times during an in-class discussion (without raising my hand!!!) and I approached someone with a friendly question. I also asked questions during another class.


----------



## Pompeii

I'm just generally happy and proud of myself. I made phone calls instead of emailing. I answered the phone. I made conversation for two and a half hours straight. I'm not avoidant anymore and it's so beautifully freeing.


----------



## Cobalt Rain

*I went for a hike on a public trail.*

I went to a park and hiked around the edge of a lake on a public trail. I usually hike in the forest all alone. I talked to 3 people for a short time and waved and said hello to a half dozen fellow hikers. I liked it. I like my time alone hiking. This was different I enjoyed having people around.


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> I can't really relate to a lot of the people in my small town. People here usually want to just party, drink and do drugs (these people make me nervous) and people who are a bit ******* and like things like hunting and cars. That doesn't bother me though, it's not like I expect people to be like me. I do miss when I was younger and had a few friends who liked video games and the same music and anime as me. I have great memories of when a few of us would stay at one of our homes for the weekend and play video games until 4 AM. We kind of grew apart as we got older though. I still have a few friends that I play video games and Magic: The Gathering with but we don't do it often anymore because they're either busy with university or married.


Sounds exactly like the town I grew up in. :b I felt like a total outcast in high school, but going to college made me realize none of that bullsh*t mattered. I definitely don't expect all my friends or people in general to have the same interests as me either. It's just way easier to feel comfortable with people right away when they do. But I probably learn the most from people who are more my opposite.

Yeah, times like those were some of the best. Luckily just about all my friends and myself are at this same stage where we're going to school and working sh*tty jobs but still really only have a vague idea of what to do with our futures. It kinda makes me sad to think that we're all gonna have our own little separate lives in the not so distant future. We won't have as much time for each other. It's already getting harder since most of us go to different schools and are busy with work most days. Trying to be an independent, well functioning adult kind of blows. :b Maybe I'll always just be a kid at heart.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I ate a backed potato with fried onions and horseradish.


----------



## lockS

I was feeling very down today, because it's my birthday. My good friend showed up to celebrate it with me. That just made me feel so much better.


----------



## BackToThePast

I dressed nicely today, that happened.


----------



## probably offline

I gave a speech and got an A on it. I used to have a big, big fear of oral presentations so this is something I should be proud of.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just quit one of my jobs. I don't know why it was so hard for me to just finally do it.


----------



## cmed

Woke up at 2am and couldn't fall back asleep, so I went over to the computer and got my work for the day done early. Now I have the morning/afternoon to go back to sleep or do whatever. Oh and tonight is going to be fun.


----------



## Neo1234

I was told that I'm romantic, and I
am good at convincing..!xD


----------



## ChrissyQ

My uncle drove me to the mall i got alot of shopping and walked 1 hour


----------



## CubeGlow

i went outside today to a diner. The usual spot I go to. Challenged myself and it turned out alright.


----------



## pocketbird

I ran today! I haven't ran in 4 weeks.










I did terrible though, I had cramps ha, but I tried. 
I'm gonna go at it again, tomorrow.


----------



## inerameia

Had a good dream. Hopefully getting shoes today.


----------



## calichick

85° in late September










Is this paradise?

Oh no, it's just Cali.


----------



## inerameia

Got the woman at subway to smile. Also, got the shoes.


----------



## Citrine

Walked around outside...was raining, but it was kinda calming.


----------



## tehuti88

So when the site FINALLY got working again, this little gentleman wandered into my collection...



And someone cancelled a trade before I could accept it :cry but then another user offered me a different trade instead...


----------



## cj66

Not today, but yesterday.. I went hiking and really enjoyed it. 

I want to find and try something more challenging next time, and at a distance longer than 9k.


----------



## cuppy

I forgot to bring my lunch yesterday, but they were giving out free hotdogs at work


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

I went to my job orientation today and actually enjoyed it because of how nice everyone was


----------



## TenYears

My kids and I got to go on the field today at the Astros v Marlins game and meet and get photos with all the players. Anxiety wasn't too bad, not as bad as I expected it to be. Got to shake hands and talk a little.

My kids also got to be on the field with players during the National Anthem, and were on tv. Now, that would have made my anxiety go through the roof! But they had an awesome time. We also got seat upgrades. Was lotta fun but it totally wore me out from the stress and everything.


----------



## tehuti88

My newest little find in exploration... 



Also, after I'd whined ops about missing out on a trade during the site issues, a moderator kindly offered me a "white trade" of seven wishlist creatures of varying rarities (including a very rare and two rares) for one of my ultra-widespread creatures. I feel like such a speck for having complained so much, now. ;_;


----------



## Lorcan

I had a great day with my parents and my older sister. We went jetboating for their anniversary, then walked around central London, went to dinner, looked around a bit. Was an enjoyable day


----------



## cybernaut

Just got through with a solo college presentation. Im a senior haven't done a solo presentation since freshman year. But, I did a group one last fall. This presentation was the most this class has ever heard me talk. Its a class of 13. I feel like Im dealing with ****ing menustrual stomach cramps due to the nervousness though. And its definitely not near that time.


----------



## cmed

I didn't shrink. Measured myself to make sure I'm still 5'11" and I am. Cool.


----------



## slyfox

I think I'm just about over being sick. Don't feel at 100% but hopefully it is mostly over

Edit: Nevermind, back to coughing crap up  Well at least I feel I'm closer to being over this


----------



## BackToThePast

After a year of avoiding the pasta section of a dining area I frequent, I finally walked over there and ordered some pasta. That was the highlight of my day.


----------



## Fat Man

I had a Toysrus interview today and it wasn't half bad 

Also...

I hit 1,000 post! I know it means nothing but I can't believe I've made so many.



tehuti88 said:


> So when the site FINALLY got working again, this little gentleman wandered into my collection...
> 
> 
> 
> And someone cancelled a trade before I could accept it :cry but then another user offered me a different trade instead...


I love Firoste's design


----------



## tehuti88

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I love Firoste's design


They have some true beauties on the site, one reason I keep going back. 

...

Today's win in exploration...


----------



## 525826

My mom got herself a job as an interior designer for a large firm today. She doesn't like to talk about her interests much (she dislikes talking about 'what-ifs'). From our old talks, I knew this was something she wanted to try out since she was in high school. She was born in a large (yet poor) family and her parents could only afford to send one to college (and he dropped out later... lmao). She's much older now...but I'm glad she is getting the opportunity to experience it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I received a clean bill of health with regard to my blood work from the doc & got an email stating that I'm still up for consideration with regard to teaching guitar


----------



## calichick

A man described me as confident today.

A week ago, a woman described me as an extroverted personality.

3 months ago, another woman told me I was outgoing and should consider a social career.


Can't remember why I'm on this site again. Or the internet in general.

I don't belong here...god, people sure can change over the course of a few years.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> A man described me as confident today.
> 
> A week ago, a woman described me as an extroverted personality.
> 
> 3 months ago, another woman told me I was outgoing and should consider a social career.
> 
> Can't remember why I'm on this site again. Or the internet in general.
> 
> I don't belong here.


You don't belong here? I don't effing belong here, my friends would be confused as hell if they found out I actively use a mental disorder forum. But extroversion and those things you mentioned don't equate to having a satisfying social life. I can put off a great impression at work, be one of the guys around my friends, and even come off as extroverted in general, but none of that changes the fact that my bed could just as easily have been a twin-size this whole last year. Regardless of whether we come off as 'normal' in our lives, I'm pretty sure both of our dating stats for 2014 are less than normal, and probably fairly SAS-worthy. Not certain that I have an actual point for you though, just venting since I've been thinking about it lately. Anyway, congrats on the positive feedback.


----------



## ChrissyQ

A friend took me to the mall and bought me a drink and a sweater and then she helped me clean my house coz i been too depressed to function lately


----------



## tehuti88

A rare wishlist pet today...


----------



## diamondheart89

Nothing good ever happens. At least since 3 days ago when I started having my period. Yeah, I'm bloodying up your joy and happiness.


----------



## crimeclub




----------



## cybernaut

I'm in the process of applying Summer 2015 internships for the CIA and US Department of State. I will be a fresh Bachelor's graduate and it would be a good start for my field before I start my Masters next fall. A different summer and something beneficial compared to a summer job as a cashier.


----------



## AussiePea

Finishing my work day with a beer in hand. It repairs any day.


----------



## tehuti88

diamondheart89 said:


> Nothing good ever happens. At least since 3 days ago when I started having my period. Yeah, I'm bloodying up your joy and happiness.


I started the other day. It's like we're period sisters now. 



crimeclub said:


>


:lol

...

Had managed to stockpile a good amount of jewels, and so finally treated myself to the (second-to-) latest limited-edition set of pets!

   

I was going to put off buying them until I'd found enough jewels to purchase the next set of pets, since the set above came out unexpectedly and I hadn't been planning for them. ;_; But I decided, what the H, it means four more critters to go looking for jewels. *crosses fingers*

And I had just enough jewels left over to buy just one of the newest limited-edition pets in their autumn collection...in case I can't find enough jewels in time to get the other three (I have until December, I think :afr ), I picked my favorite of the batch.



Now I just hope I can manage to buy the others! (*stop coming out with limited-edition pets for a while, please!!*)


----------



## cuppy

A friend I hadn't talked to in a while sent me a message just to say hi ^_^ Hopefully he'll be back at my school again in a few months.


----------



## momentsunset

I was able to get my depressed friend to laugh


----------



## ChrissyQ

My parents invited me over for dinner my bro made us lasagna and garlic bread and ceasar salad and we all walked around the lake after and my parents bought me a sweater jacket and a a purple crystal ornament


----------



## cosmicslop

Change of attitude is sometimes all you need to change the scenery. And cleaning up clutter.


----------



## teenage wildlife

(This happened yesterday) I saw Phantom of the Opera again with some friends, and after it ended my friend surprised us by taking us backstage. We saw some of the costumes and wigs, as well as a lot of the equipment they use for the show.


----------



## Renovation

We went out for lunch and my wife had a delicious hamburger that she really enjoyed. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I got out of the house today, even if was down the street to get myself something from the store, I got out of my house and I felt really good. It depresses me that I'm always stuck inside the house.

Another thing that made me happy is that I was creative today and I did another art piece, I suck at drawling but I express myself doing abstract art. I seem to express myself better doing that for some reason.


----------



## PandaBearx

Well I went hardcore cleaning so my room smells really good & it looks more cheery (I re-organized some things) but I found this box that has a lot of old photos, diary entries, cards, notes from middle school. I mean I already knew what was in it, but I forgot about the stuff like there's tons of sticky notes my sister wrote me when I was beginning to have signs of major depression around 15?? And I stuck them on the inside of the lid so it's all positivity. Just made me feel loved I guess. 

Ah well that was my warm, fuzzy, happy moment of the day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Slept for 11 hours


----------



## Renovation

Worked out


----------



## slyfox

I did three hours of cleaning/organizing and found a check that was missing. And I still have time before it is void


----------



## cuppy

^woo!  

Today I work work worked


----------



## Fat Man

I saw Rocky 1 tonight and it was great! Its become one of my favorite movies next to Mary and Max. I plan to watch a Rocky movie everyday this week.



tehuti88 said:


> I started the other day. It's like we're period sisters now.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...
> 
> Had managed to stockpile a good amount of jewels, and so finally treated myself to the (second-to-) latest limited-edition set of pets!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to put off buying them until I'd found enough jewels to purchase the next set of pets, since the set above came out unexpectedly and I hadn't been planning for them. ;_; But I decided, what the H, it means four more critters to go looking for jewels. *crosses fingers*
> 
> And I had just enough jewels left over to buy just one of the newest limited-edition pets in their autumn collection...in case I can't find enough jewels in time to get the other three (I have until December, I think :afr ), I picked my favorite of the batch.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just hope I can manage to buy the others! (*stop coming out with limited-edition pets for a while, please!!*)


Taharqa and Atlanara are adorable. And Autumn FireSong looks so amazing.


----------



## Renovation

Worked out first thing in the morning


----------



## Renovation

Made good progress on project. Laughed.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Sold some stock to cover the security deposit on the new apartment. Picked up some shifts at work to avoid social obligations.  The countdown to my two week out of state vacation ~ Things couldn't be much better.


----------



## Renovation

Was persistent and set up a call that might open up an opportunity been chasing for a while:yes


----------



## dontwaitupforme

noticed an extra £200 in my account today, went shopping for an hour and had a stroll out in the sun.


----------



## Renovation

Made better than expected progress on this phase of the project. Ate a big healthy salad for lunch. :clap


----------



## Renovation

Drank healthy smoothie and lots of water :clap


----------



## Renovation

Got out of the house to get some fresh air :idea


----------



## Blaze Crow

Had a conversation with a cute girl about Zelda.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked today and walked 1.5 hrs and went shopping!


----------



## Juschill

got a job


----------



## Renovation

CHECK IN

Seeing my sweetie pie come home brings me joy

Eating a healthy salad for dinner brings me joy

Seeing my wife enjoy her favorite meal from her country gives me joy

Doing a quality job on the project I'm working on brings me joy

Being so productive today brings me joy

Taking good care of myself today brings me joy

Keeping the kitchen clean gives me joy 

Watching one of my favorite tv programs brings me joy

Hugging my wife and kissing her when she got home brings me tremendous joy

Knowing that she's relaxing watching tv brings me joy

Check in later :um


----------



## cuppy

Went into the place I work to do some shopping with my mom. Was rung up by one of my bosses, who I wasn't sure recognized me (different hair, different clothes, sticking close to mommy :b) but then she told my mom how great a worker I am. heehee ^_^


----------



## Renovation

Put in an extra hour of work tonight and happy with the result


----------



## tehuti88

After sifting through and filling out a bunch of online offers (more than a few of which were scams or deadbeats :bah ) I finally earned enough jewels to finish the autumn set early! :yay

Here they all are...

   

Some Dr. Oz offer helped me buy the last one...so, quack that you are, thank you anyway, Dr. Oz!

Also, in exploration, one of my creatures returned with a rare wishlist item of mine...



And in addition, they're holding another sitewide event for summer's end, where by collecting items on a beach every three minutes you earn new creatures, accessories, and a special Paladin. I've earned all the creatures so far except the Paladin...the game was buggy at first and that upset me but it seems to be working now. *crosses fingers* Though sometimes the three minutes is up and the beach is empty. :bah

The latest creature I won is a gorgeous cat named Nymadorah...I'd show you her, but her image is blacked out presumably until the event is over, to prevent spoiling the surprise for others.

I wish I could win the Paladin before going to bed, at least. :cry


----------



## AussiePea

Got my Chinese visa, set up a new bank account and switched phone service providers, all within 2 hours and all without hassle. Unheard of!


----------



## Therin

I WAS EMAILED ABOOUT JOB TRAINING. I HAVE A JOB. wow.


----------



## Renovation

Worked out and paid some bills


----------



## EcoProg

Ate bacon today, something I haven't done in a long time. Delicious.


----------



## Crisigv

Finally worked up the courage to check my bank account balance. I know it's not a lot, but it was more than I thought. Such a relief!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just bought the full-spectrum CFL bulbs I need. Almost there.


----------



## Renovation

Completed phase one of the project ahead of schedule and pleased with how it's looking


----------



## Fat Man

I saw Rocky II today and it was just as amazing as the first. On to Rocky III.

Toysrus called me for orientation today. I'm so happy but I'm really nervous at the same time.


----------



## jaofao

My dad smiled and waved goodbye to me when I was going off to work. Wow, because he has always been bad-tempered and acting cool. I know he's not comfortable yet with showing his kind character, but it seems improving!


----------



## Equity

I woke up and had food and water. I also did not have ebola.


----------



## slyfox

Actually did something creative today. Made miniature jug out of clay. 

Also went inside at the bank to pay the lot rent. They have us pay at the bank


----------



## tehuti88

Today's rare wishlist find...



And I stayed up till an ungodly hour last night, but I won all the event quest creatures, including the Paladin! And the next day I won all the accessories and such. Now I'm working on winning a few duplicates I can use in trade. Already got an extra Paladin, now working on my third.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went to the movies with my uncle


----------



## tehuti88

tehuti88 said:


> Now I'm working on winning a few duplicates I can use in trade. Already got an extra Paladin, now working on my third.


Oh my goodness, somebody must be collecting an army of Paladins. I got trade offers for BOTH of my duplicates, the very night I won them! :eek It makes me want to scrap my plans of winning duplicates of the lesser creatures and go after more Paladins instead! But the price of each goes up with each purchase you make, and I figure if I keep adopting Paladins, it decreases their value...

I hate getting rid of them so soon (the event isn't even anywhere near over so I can't think of why this user even wanted them when they can earn their own, as I said they must be building an "army" of the same creatures, I've seen some users do that for whatever reason--I once traded several of the same wolf to a lady who was building an army of that particular wolf, she had like dozens of them :um ), but, well, isn't trading them away for stuff I want even more kind of the point??

I just wasn't expecting it so soon!

Here are the little lovelies I got in return! I can't tell if it's a fair trade yet since the current Paladin is listed as "ultra-rare," but based on past experience he should go down in rarity as the event goes on. But anyway! Djaalins (foxes)!  And my first...er...what is that seahorse-thing...? A Neptulys!

First trade:

 

Second trade:

   

Yaaaaaaay Iryldis! I've been wanting her forever!

Now I really have to get to bed. ;_;


----------



## slyfox

@*tehuti88* Yay foxes  I like the look of Iryldis best of the three, but not sure if you were basing the wanting her more on rarity or something. congrats!


----------



## Quirky

Despite all the setbacks that I've experienced in the past few hours, I've managed to get through the day successfully & without beating myself up too much.


----------



## slyfox

@Quirky congrats to you too  Good that you are staying positive


----------



## EcoProg

I finally made my computer silent.


----------



## Rickets

This co-worker which I think likes me asked me to sit down for morning tea at the cafe and we chatted for a bit. Her other co-workers came and sat down and I sat there with them. We both then walked back together to our place of work. It was a good change from being going and sitting by myself.


----------



## Fruitcake

Today hasn't happened yet but yesterday I had the best two hours of my life. I don't want to pick one good thing out.


----------



## herk

somebody i think is cool on tumblr reblogged my art


----------



## Owl-99

I walked about 10km


----------



## Therin

Eggshell said:


> Now you can afford all of the games you want.


I don't understand how you stay up so late @[email protected]


----------



## cmed

Rent, utilities, and all other bills (including a parking ticket): paid










Also slept great last night.


----------



## hmweasley

I got a 98 on a test today (which was much higher than I had expected), and then someone congratulated me (which never seems to happen as everyone just wants to commiserate with those who didn't do as well) and seemed genuinely happy for me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

some nice girl looked at me and we smiled at one another, after she parked her car next to mine at the supermarket. Dont know if this is good...... but it was nice to be noticed and smiled at. 

somehow I think she just passed her test, I detected some uncertainness in her actions while parking.... just my intuition and perception..... which is faultless  (usually LOL)

damn... I should have said to her.... ''you a new driver? I can tell ..... ( blah ) blah), pick up line.... LOL... but unfortunately I did not have the privacy...... i was already accompanied.


----------



## Therin

Eggshell said:


> I wish I never had to sleep.


nooooo sleeping is great


----------



## nebulaghost

Crush wanted me to kiss her on the cheeks,
Good grades on chemistry,
Socializing with friends,
Benzo annoying withdraw effects ending.


----------



## Renovation

Made very good progress cleaning up PM, which made me better appreciate the value of the product. :blank


----------



## calichick

I *literally* cannot stop laughing.

Laughing when I woke up at 6, laughing on the drive to work, laughing incessantly at work, laughing on the car ride home, laughing before bed.

F***ing hell, CC has just single-handedly cured my depression.

And here I thought nothing good could come of SAS.


----------



## purechaos

I could say nothing good happened today. It was a domino type of day. One falling after another. But 2 dominos remained, 1. I got up 2. I took a nap and slept it off. 


Isn't it nice to know that tomorrow is a day with no mistakes in it yet? 

Keep on keeping on


----------



## tehuti88

slyfox said:


> @*tehuti88* Yay foxes  I like the look of Iryldis best of the three, but not sure if you were basing the wanting her more on rarity or something. congrats!


She's quite common, but just looks so gorgeous I wanted her so much...she kept eluding me in trades until last night! :yay

...

Here's the rare little creature who followed my explorers home today/yesterday...



Oh, plus a trade for another common creature on my wishlist...


----------



## tehuti88

Oh wow, that same user who asked for my Paladins *bombarded* me with trade offers tonight! :eek

     

I have no idea why they wanted my creatures, but it was certainly a nice surprise to have so many offers!


----------



## cuppy

I did all my homework ^_^ (the stuff that's due tomorrow, anyway)

And I even exercised a bit


----------



## Renovation

Went to the gym and walked through a beautiful garden


----------



## Fat Man

Went to my Toysrus orientation and it when pretty successful.


----------



## Arbre

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Went to my Toysrus orientation and it when pretty successful.


Congratulations, Nano.


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


> Congratulations, Nano.


Thanks Egg 
I was really nervous about it in the beginning but it wasn't that bad at all.


----------



## Arbre

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Thanks Egg
> I was really nervous about it in the beginning but it wasn't that bad at all.


I always get nervous about stuff like that too and it's never as bad as you think it's going to be.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went shopping at the mall with a friend


----------



## VividImagination

After a long second week of college, I'm finally home. And I had pasta, which is always a good thing.


----------



## fractured

I got a nice compliment from a customer today. She was an older lady, right around when i was finished serving her she said "you must have i girlfriend". i kind of just shrugged it off. Than she asked me directly "do you have a girlfriend?". I just said "no" and kind of made a silly frown face. She then went on to say "you are so darn cute" XD. I thought it was pretty sweet and it brightened up my day.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

omg its been since 2008 since something good happened to me and commenting on here. :um....

usually i get have a great day at stores but thats the employees job to greet customers level of comfort and satisfaction i guess. now i can remember one year ago a barber told me i looked good. so Ill take that as a compliment. :yes


----------



## feels

So many little things have been really pleasing that it's hard to pinpoint anything specifically. But these past few weeks I've just been so content. To me that alone feels pretty significant. I feel genuinely happy with myself and my life. Not everything is going perfectly or smoothly, but I'm rolling with it and not getting hung up on the little negative things. I got an email from and old friend of mine and at one point in that email he said this, 
"When I think about how your character has developed I just get kinda thrilled and happy. That's what I mean when I say that I feel like you're headed in a good way and that I'm really proud of you. You're leveling up into a BOSS, man."

That meant a hell of a lot to me. I do feel like I'm growing and I just hope good things continue to happen from here.


----------



## AussiePea

I've created a LED module on an on/off switch from scratch (all the wiring and installation myself) to use on the refuelling rig for our race cars and I'm quite chuffed with how it has turned out for someone who knew absolutely nothing about electronics 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Spent morning with a best friend who brought me to life and it made me realize i'm miserable coz i'm home alone doing nothing. went to doctors referred to new phsychiatrist friends picked me up and took me shopping and to Tim Hortons and invited me over for pie and icecream


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to my parents walked around the lake my parents bought me a book and my bro made us a gourmet meal with clams and walked home with my mom and brother


----------



## pocketbird

Helped my mother move today.. the old lady's daughter was asking when I'd come back and it made me feel really welcome. I'm gonna help paint/clean her house this week *-*


----------



## xyz.unknown

I can play two songs on guitar now... I am getting better and better...


----------



## Renovation

Watching "Meatballs" with my wife :clap


----------



## cmed

It's so nice out today. It's getting cold and leaves are dying and sh-t. I love this time of year.


----------



## carolina3298

Not today, but yesterday I went out with a student of mine. I'm not a school teacher, I live in Madrid and I gave english classes during summer, and she asked me to hang out. We talked about our lives and told her about my problem of socializing with people and how i felt lonely lots of the time. She was understandable and offer me advice, made me feel lots better talking to someone I trust even though she's way older than me


----------



## Renovation

Went to a great brunch place with my wife and then we went to the beach to enjoy the nice weather :clap


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went to church for 1st time in yrs with my uncle and friend went shopping after went to my parents saw my brother he made us nice meal and my Mom's health is better!


----------



## slyfox

Watched a bunch of tv shows with Lonelioness


----------



## bluegc8

Finally got some legendary armor in Destiny.


----------



## catcharay

My stomach is getting accustomed to no pasta so my hunger sensations isn't as painful. Pasta ruins me.


----------



## tehuti88

Hooray! My previous trading partner returned! 

I actually have to break this post up!...

      

(Cont.)


----------



## tehuti88

(Cont.)

     

She(?) also for some odd reason offered me two creatures (both Paladins) that I already have. :| I was reluctant to accept that trade, wondering if she'd cancel it and offer something else, but it occurred to me I could just as well accept it and put the duplicates on my trade list, after all, it _is_ two for the price of one. Perhaps someday somebody else will offer me something for them, so I accepted that offer too. In the meantime they can be my little explorers and search for jewels and other creatures!

Still no clue why she's collecting most of my duplicate quest creatures :con unless she's planning to offer them for trade herself. That saves me the step of getting rid of them, at least!

How wonderful, it's like getting a bunch of little presents. :yay


----------



## Renovation

Made good progress on FS project


----------



## feels

I had to go to court because I got a speeding ticket and then missed my original scheduled court date. This was going to make the cost something like $400. I was nervous, but the judge ended up being a sweetie pie. He was letting everyone off easy and keeping things off people's records. I ended up having to pay about $134 instead because he cut some of the costs down dramatically. And I'm going to take defensive driving so it stays off my record. He said he could tell I was a good kid. He also thought I was like 16 or something before I told him my actual age. :b Super cool guy. Ended up being a nice experience.


----------



## cosmicslop

I am so glad to know my psychiatrist is not relocating unlike what some phone operator at her hospital informed my therapist last week. How do you mess up giving info like that. :| It sucks ending an established doctor-patient relationship you've had for years. I also would be affected personally if she left, since she helped me when I was at my absolute rock bottom. No worries.


----------



## tehuti88

These two fellows followed my little explorers home yesterday...


----------



## slyfox

Have only had one caffeinated drink in a 3 day period. Probably should quit all soda, but it' a start


----------



## ChrissyQ

My mom came home from the hospital and is better!  i walked 1 hr and I worked 8 hrs today even though i'm too sick to work i'm pushing myself to do it anyways, went to the movies saw Denzel and we had cake and icecream afterwards


----------



## tehuti88

I was feeling rather down and lonely, when someone offered me an unexpected gift trade...all of these (including a rare), for one of my ultra-commons. It was so thoughtful. :blush

     

I also got a CD and a couple of books from my online friend. Was not expecting that either, I hardly deserve it. ops


----------



## Mancini1337

Started off as a boring day, being in my room all day. I went to the store today to get some stuff and this lady behind me was looking at my debit card and apparently worked at the bank I go to and told me that today was the last day my card would work. I had no idea at all because I just don't keep up with that stuff. It was really nice. I went straight to the bank to get it taken care of.


----------



## laagamer

She told me she loves me.


----------



## lynnette546

I checked my credit score for the first time today and it was excellent!


----------



## tehuti88

The user who traded away all my summer quest creatures (I checked my duplicates, and I was wrong earlier, she in fact had me trade ALL of them away :eek ) showed up again tonight and traded me for some of my monthly duplicates...

    

I must wonder, why she's choosing me to trade with so often? :con Unless she in fact does this with a lot of different users, and uses the duplicates to engage in yet more trades with other users, sort of like a middleman or something. (That would take way too much work for me. Oh, plus I'd be too chicken to suggest trades of my own...I tried that all of twice before giving up. :afr )


----------



## SofaKing

laagamer said:


> She told me she loves me.


The one that also said she just wants to violate you?

Way to go man...you've proven my guidance of persistence, perseverance, and patience!


----------



## calichick

-I have a job interview with one of the most reputable companies in the world on Friday. 2nd round.

-A guy told me I look more mature than my age which may not seem like something to be proud of at 24, but considering the average age people have mistook me for very recently is around 17, I was beaming with joy. 

-Same guy asked me to lunch but I politely declined. 

-My best friend is moving 5 min away from me.

-I'm going shopping tomorrow for all new work clothes.


----------



## Woodydreads

Passed my TEFL exam (just.. 1% over pass but meh.. Its still a pass) so now I am a qualified ESL teacher


----------



## laagamer

KyleInSTL said:


> The one that also said she just wants to violate you?
> 
> Way to go man...you've proven my guidance of persistence, perseverance, and patience!


"I regret everything I said to you. I didn't mean it. I was just scared."

I'm so happy I could die. :clap


----------



## SofaKing

laagamer said:


> "I regret everything I said to you. I didn't mean it. I was just scared."
> 
> I'm so happy I could die. :clap


Fuuuu...sorry bro...that's extra cruel. :hug


----------



## Cronos

Had a midterm in my business law class today. On my way there I found a penny in the hallway. I went into that test with luck on my side!


----------



## Fat Man

Had my very first day of work ever and it was... interesting.



Cronos said:


> Had a midterm in my business law class today. On my way there I found a penny in the hallway. I went into that test with luck on my side!


Hope it was a shiny penny, those are the luckiest of them all.


----------



## cmed

Found a new barber. Not quite as good as my old one back home, but it'll do.


----------



## Renovation

Call with SF went very well! :clap


----------



## Cronos

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Had my very first day of work ever and it was... interesting.
> 
> Hope it was a shiny penny, those are the luckiest of them all.


It was! It's actually kinda weird how shiny it still looks to have been minted in '94. :lol

And gratz on the job! The first paycheck feels so great!


----------



## nataliej

I went to therapy, which went pretty well. Then I went to the bookstore and bought a bunch awesome, cheap, used books, and I'm finishing of the day with some thai food, boba tea, and cuddling with my dog. All in all it's been a good, mellow day.


----------



## coeur_brise

Had a talk with bff. feel so much better and less insecure, less obsessed over relationship issues. She thinks I'm pretty (which reflects more on her, than does on me). I heart BFFFFF! Edit: it kind of wore off. sigh.


----------



## tehuti88

Newest find...


----------



## Owl-99

I had a slice of Strawberry torte yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmo.


----------



## crimeclub

Finally talked to a girl I like at work tonight as I arrived and she was leaving, chatted rather than just the regular work mumbo jumbo. Luckily I came off a little confident, leading the conversation, eye contact, quick witty responses, and made her laugh a few times. Excited to come back into work tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman

Some girl I knew from way-back in primary school asked me to *walk* her just a *few minutes ago*. She even mentioned how its her birthday today and my birthday passed a few days ago, so we kinda clicked. She told me she still remembered me ( I'm known to be forgettable so that made me happy). Last week 3 girls passed and they *all said my name in a cute fashion and giggled* ( I recognized one face there but I don't even know their names) and I was wearing slippers that day ..... (lol)


----------



## Renovation

I gave my wife a big kiss and told her I love her :clap


----------



## Deep Sea

I left the house today for the first time in three weeks and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## tehuti88

Newest trade (actually from yesterday)...


----------



## Equity

Had some time to myself during the day, instead of at night.


----------



## crimeclub

Talked to that girl again at work hehe... She's super cute and sweet. I wasn't quite as smooth as I was last night, but I get the feeling she likes me and will forgive some of my failed attempts at being charming haha. Now I have to wait a couple days again to see her . She probably has no clue I think about her after our interactions.


----------



## SummerRae

aw^ :mushy

I am at my friends.


----------



## givinganonion

I cooked bacon for the 1st time today and called my dad while I was doing that.


----------



## Renovation

Ran a few errands


----------



## Renovation

Struck up a conversation with a guy at the coffee shop. He had a tennis bag with US Open written on it, so I asked him if he had been to the tournament. Had a nice convo.

Also ended up taking a nap when I got back from the cafe. I fell asleep and woke up after the time mass started, so didn't go to mass, but was able to catch up with some sleep.


----------



## lastofthekews

I bumped into someone I used to work with who I haven't seen for five years and had a good chat and catch up


----------



## starbuny

I got to leave work early because it wasnt busy


----------



## KymPerson

My best friend finally came back! She was moving, and lost Wi-Fi for a while. I wasn't expecting her to come back for another week, but she got it back early!


----------



## Equity

Fixed my script


----------



## Renovation

Had a nice brunch with the wife and then went to see a good movie


----------



## MargStone

I'm starting to change my life. Breaking the habits that I used to do.


----------



## andy1984

i'm sick, but my gf was nice to me


----------



## Renovation

Did a great job on a couple of deliverables. Very satisfied with the quality of my work relative to what they have have. :clap


----------



## Neo1234

I finally learned how to Moon walk today


----------



## cosmicslop

I got myself to draw today for half an hour for the first time in almost two years. If you ever hear advice from people you esteem talking about doing something you know you love doing but that's been hidden away deep inside your head because you've been depressed, you will burst out crying. I promise you will. Depression made feel so one-dimensional that I forgot about other things about me. I was always either worrying, moping, or angry and lashing out. So yeah I'm kind of proud of myself.


----------



## peachypeach

^ thats awesome, i guess drawing must matter in my case too, but first have to be happy.

I told you guys I loved you and some of you guys give me meaning then was the best thing that happened.

Seriously, you have no idea, how important it can get with me, I presee my entire life, I'm waiting on good details.

Call it madness, I know what I want, I want to know my family loves me back, means have to give my soul and find it. Find myself, somehow.


----------



## Baalzebub

Well, this girl from my high school that I don't really know smiled and waved at me today. It really brightened up my day.


----------



## Cyclonic

My wisdom teeth surgery went successful and now I'm recovering


----------



## cmed

An old friend got in touch with me today. It was good to hear from him and catch up.


----------



## Elad

think i had a good day and i'll be repeating it a lot this summer

cycled down to the beach and just sat there with my backpack as a pillow reading a book i'd been telling myself i'd start ages ago

relaxing just watching the waves, all the dogs/people on the beach, warm breeze with a little sun and sand between the toes

feels great. even the cycle down just looking at all the nz cliff face and scenery i usually take for granted, plus the book already has me hooked

only thing missing is a dog of my own and maybe someone to cuddle with, but i really cant complain


----------



## tehuti88

Latest trades...

  

And newest finds...


----------



## iagodoamor

I watched a movie with my mom and my girlfried, and this make me happy! Kissed my dog when i came home, make me happy to.


----------



## cuppy

I got the highest test score today in my whole class ^_^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I mixed a new track


----------



## cybernaut

I appreciate this one girl in college who tries to include me in college activities.We're both in our last year, and I used to kick it with her in my underclassmen years. She's an international student from Pakistan and is prob. the closest thing I will get that is past an acquaintance. My last half of college has involved me being a loner. However, yesterday I went to one of her college club hangouts since she texted me about it. Next week, she invited me to help promote an on-campus bake sale with the other members in order to sponsor her organization. I said yes to the invitation.


----------



## electra cute

i finally recovered from my gross fever i've had all week~


----------



## slyfox

Picked out pumpkins with my girlfriend. Think it was her first time picking pumpkins out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've mixed another track & I've got an offer for one of my online ads


----------



## cosmicslop

I went to the animal shelter today because I was interested in volunteering someday. I got to see a lot of my kitty and doggy babies.









The one on the far left is my favorite. Her name is Vogelsong and she's about two years old. :mushy I can't believe people would neglect any of these animals.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Im on pass again. Hooray. Coffee with my mum, Cokctails with a friend (yes, i can sneak out to one of 3 pubs that are located from outside of the hospital. muhaha) and had my phone topped up by one of the patients from the previous hospital i was at. Which is pretty cool. Im planning to rent out a place in the city with him. Fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I went on a hiking trip with a bunch of strangers. Got to be around nature, it was nice.


----------



## catcharay

Being quite productive lately..doing some resistant things..feeling inspired and creative


----------



## lisbeth

The two things that freak me out the most at uni are group work and presentations. This week I've done both and succeeded at both! I tried really hard, I forced myself to do it when I was scared, and it paid off. 'Feel the fear and do it anyway'. I hope I get a good grade on my presentation, but at the end of the day I don't really care. I feel like I did a good job by my own standards, and the fact that I did it at all was a big triumph for me. After doing that, I felt so good for the rest of the day.


----------



## Renovation

Had a delicious and healthy snack - one slice sprouted wheat bread, banana slices, apple slices. Yum!


----------



## Renovation

CHECK IN

Me. Check this out. I'm happy!

RR. Woah. Tell me about this.

Me. This morning I got up early and did a calculation of my expected income over the next four months - October through January. And it's actually very good. It assumes one deal will close based on the fact they told us that the budget has been approved. Their board has approved the budget and we're on it! This is very exciting.

RR. That's fantastic!

Me. I got a small check yesterday and was told that the payment for the invoice was approved to be paid! 

RR. Awesome!

Me. What is most relieving is that because of the analysis I did this morning I uncovered that my income is actually going to be very good and that there are good prospects for additional income beyond the income from this first set of deals.

RR. That has to be a huge relief to know you finally have some breathing room.

Me. Can't begin to tell you how grateful and relieved I am. What's bugging me is that I'm behind on some of my bills, but, I will be able to pay all of these bills within the next two weeks. That will be an enormous relief. That will feel so good!

RR. So, here's my advice. Start enjoying life! I'm not suggesting you go out and buy all sorts of toys, but if you get paid by FS this week and immediately deposit the funds, I would immediately do two things. First, I would write checks to pay all of your outstanding bills. Just write the checks, put them in the envelope, and put a stamp on the envelopes. Then the second the check clears, mail the checks. The second thing I would do is take your wife out to your favorite restaurant to celebrate the income, the bright future, the paying of the bills, and her love and support over these very challenging months. I would also go to your church in the middle of the week and give thanks to God. 

Me. Great idea.

RR. Anything else?

Me. As a matter of fact, yes. I spoke with HP this morning. And he is making progress and is COMMITTED to continuing to work on the product. His suggestion to move the BL to SF makes a lot of sense. I am so grateful for this imitative on his part. This will help us significantly in the future as we look to move our U to H. This is very exciting because it will allow us to integrate nicely with S new platform. Very good news indeed.

RR. Wow. This is all fantastic news. So what are you going to do to make today a fantastic day?

Me. Before I answer that, indulge me for a second and let me describe some of the things I'm going to do once I get paid besides paying my bills.

RR. Go for it.

Me. Ok. In no particular order:

1. Go to the dry cleaners
2. Buy a good multi-vitamin, fish oil, and maybe one other
3. Get the car washed
4. Buy my wife's plane ticket 
5. Go to Walgreens and buy paper plates, shaving stuff
6. Eventually, I'd like to take the car to repair the coolant leak and get a tune up
7. Buy a nice plant

RR. Very cool

Me. The other thing I want to spend some money on is entertainment. There are a number of low cost entertainment options in town to take advantage of. Things like plays, lectures, and concerts.

RR. Awesome!

Me. Maybe we'll even go away for the Thanksgiving Day weekend, possibly down south. We can probably get a cheap flight and great hotel deals on Hotwire.

RR. That's so great!

Me. It really is. It feels so good to even think about these possibilities. Such a change in mindset.

RR. Really happy to hear this. So, what are you going to do to make today a day where at the end of the day you feel you were productive, kind, and fulfilled?

Me. Good question. For one, I need to get back in the gym. So I'll need to schedule that for this afternoon. Second, I want to make sure I eat super healthy. For fun, I'll watch the game tonight. I'll also try to get out of the house and work at a cafe, so I'm not secluded at home. I'll do deep breathing. I'll go for a walk. I'll drink lots of water. I'll plan a movie afternoon for later in the week. I want to incorporate more exercise into my day. Now is the time to start working toward getting in the kind of shape I have always dreamed about. No more excuses. Now is the time!

RR. Sounds great. Get after it.

Me. Will do and thanks for listening and your advice. Really appreciated! :clap


----------



## Mancini1337

Went to a job interview today. It wasn't super great, but it was the best I had. Waiting to hear back tomorrow.


----------



## Renovation

Better than expected conversation with MC. Plus made good progress with Pbx development.


----------



## feels

Sweetest little doggie was in my yard today. He was very Pitbull like in appearance but I'm 100% sure if that's what breed he was. Very muscular little dude! He was orange, with a pink nose, and yellow-ish eyes. Such a beaut. He'd nearly knock my *** over every time he jumped up on me. I'm pretty weak and small, though. Ugh, I want my own dog so bad. 

He had a collar and looked well groomed so I hope he makes his way back home later today.


----------



## Goopus

Some kind stranger off of Reddit ordered me a gift off of my wishlist last weekend. It was a book series I had read from the local library as a kid and I had wanted to go back and relive it for a long time now and the library no longer had them. So all ten of the books arrived today and I'm just very grateful and pleased.

I also got to visit my grandmother today who basically raised me, got to spend time with her which I always enjoy.


----------



## GamingGambler

My parents told me they are financially able to pay off the rest of my year's studies.
I was really worried that they wouldn't as financially we are doing bad and my mom said they figured something out and that I don't have to stress about it anymore.

Phew.


----------



## slyfox

I just got to take an annoying heart monitor off after two weeks :boogie Now I just have to hope the results are good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finished editing a guitar solo


----------



## cuppy

I made a friend


----------



## Renovation

I worked out


----------



## Renovation

CHECK IN

Me. Woke up and went straight to the gym. Went to bed with my gym shorts and sweatshirt on and had my gym bag ready, so all I had to do was put on my workout shoes and head out the door. Did a 20 minute workout. 10 minutes on the bike and 10 minutes on the strength machines. Pushed myself a little bit. Not much, but a little bit. I'm determined to weigh 170 pounds by 11/, which means I have to watch what I eat, plus increase the frequency and intensity of my workouts. 

RR. Excellent

Me. I'm scheduling another light workout for this afternoon. It's cheap, healthy, and gets me out of the house. I can then come home, put on a movie, and work while it plays in the background. I'm trying to incorporate more inexpensive fun into my life.

RR. Like the sound of that. What else?

Me. For motivation, I'm picturing people I can't stand or who have treated me poorly. This is a great motivator for me, so I might as well use it.

RR. It's a proven method in the gym and to push yourself through procrastination or when you need that extra nudge when you're tired. Like it. What else?

Me. Well. Frankly, I'm still pissed that I haven't gotten paid yet. It's messed up that they lost my invoice. I should have been paid by now. Whenever I think about this it triggers all sorts of negative thoughts.

RR. Let's hear it. Get it out of your system.

Me. Well. I feel like a loser. I feel like a failure. I feel weak. I feel inferior. I am getting a lot better at working through these thoughts, but, frankly, enough already! It's really frustrating. I find myself thinking angry thoughts to complete strangers, especially ones that look well off, snobby, and younger. I wish these would not be automatic thoughts, but I recognize that I'm harboring a lot of anger and frustration.

RR. Well. It's good you recognize it and I'd rather that you vent here and try to work through it rather than let it fester.

Me. Yeah, but it's a daily struggle.

RR. And so it is. What if you looked at this as a gift?

Me. Huh?

RR. If you think about it, because of this struggle, you have strengthened your relationship with God, your love for N is stronger than ever because you appreciate her more than ever, and, finally, you have become a stronger, more mentally tough person. Plus, your professional growth has been phenomenal. 

Me. Please elaborate

RR. The net of it is that you have grown tremendously both personally and professionally through this ordeal.

Me. That's true.

RR. Here's my advice. Get after it today. Schedule your second workout and do it. Do great work on the next phase of the FS project. It's exciting and work you enjoy. Take a vacation from worry today. Just get after it. Be tougher than those a-holes who think they're better than you. You're strong. Have great skills and drive. Get after it!

Me. Thank you! This was super helpful! :clap


----------



## baseballdude

I love the feeling of discovering good music.


----------



## Tibble

baseballdude said:


> I love the feeling of discovering good music.


ditto &#128512;


----------



## AussiePea

I bought a 3D printer. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Fat Man

I Finally saw Frozen and it's as good as everyone says it is. I have the movie to 10pm so I'm going to spend most of the day re watching it.


----------



## VinBZ

I feel excited for the weekend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sold my paper shredder


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I lost 1% of body fat since my last measurement over a month ago. Just 5% more to go.


----------



## vania31415

Finished my last uni assignment!


----------



## feels

Two of Chipotle's managers sat down with everyone individually today and asked them about their personal lives and how they felt everything was going with work. I ended up crying in front of both of them after talking about my aunt. My general manager cried too and revealed to me that him and his wife are splitting up and they have a son together. He said he sees a therapist and they both offered me therapy through the benefits I get from working there. We talked about a lot of stuff, and I left the whole situation wanting to be a better employee. It made me care more about the company and the people. Sometimes it can be a real pain in the ***, but they've got a really good thing going. I just really appreciate how everyone's opinion actually does matter and that they're taking the time to do things like this.


----------



## AussiePea

Ordered a 3D printer, excited for the possibilities.


----------



## Ladysoul

Don't feel any Sa anymore... But I wont add the rest.


----------



## cuppy

I found a penny


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sold my cross cycle


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Put in the change of address forms. This year I have a new address, phone number, email and last name  feeling like a brand new person.


----------



## AussiePea

TigerWScarf said:


> I got an email from myself from one year ago, forgot about that.


Oh **** that reminds me that I have one arriving sometime too, and things were very different when I sent it. That is going to be interesting.


----------



## Cylon

Tried to stay positive today, I did quite well :clap


----------



## pocketbird

Walked to 7/11 to get the old lady soda. While I walking a little 4 year old said Hello to me, it was the cutest thing. I was having a panic attack walking toward them but I said, "Hii!" back.


----------



## Crisigv

I actually did everything on my to-do list for today instead of being lazy.


----------



## Relz

I sketched something today that wasn't for class.


----------



## nataliej

Today in therapy I was really honest about how I was feeling, and despite feeling kind of queazy and nervous saying it, I was able to get out a lot of stuff that had been weighing on my chest.


----------



## darkhoboelf

I eat a cookie.


----------



## Equity

I started my spreadsheet again.


----------



## feels

I'm always worried about my job performance. If I don't do something quickly and perfectly then it bothers me, even though it's pretty unrealistic. Today I was talking with our main, best cashier at work and he teased me saying, "We need to talk about your low performance". I asked him if he really thought I was bad. He told me that when the managers had their one-on-one with him they asked him which 5 people he would bring with him if he were to start up his own Chipotle. He chose me as one of those 5 people. It was so nice to hear. :heart I'm starting to really care about this place and I want to be a really good employee while I'm here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a call for an interview for a forks job in a lumber yard


----------



## slyfox

Enjoyed spending time with @LoneLioness today even if it was mostly shopping


----------



## cosmicslop

Was having such a nice day today that I decided to treat myself by slamming my thumb with the car door. What a treat that was. Super fun, excruciating, slightly nauseating pain. I was so unaware how your left thumb was actually 98% of your body. Still it was a good day. I do not expect the day that the nail's going to fall off to be a good day though.


----------



## Mancini1337

A couple weeks ago, I applied to to work at a company for customer service representative. I had my interview and I was called the next day and they said I wasn't qualified enough for the position. My interview wasn't that great either. So I dropped my hopes and went back to the same old stuff I've been doing (living with dad still) and started going back into my hole again. 

Today I got a call from the guy and he said they want me to start working for them and I'm going to go get background check done tomorrow. It was completely unexpected. I was for sure they had forgot about me. After I hung up the phone I was so excited and nervous at the same time I was shaking. Ran upstairs to my dad woke him up like "DUDE GUESS WHAT!!!"
I'm just starting to settle down. O.O

This will be a great opportunity for me to work on my social anxiety since I'll be around many people in the workplace, something that I'm not used to really. I'll just be answering emails and doing online chatting basically. 
I've been non-religious for a long time and sometimes I wonder because I had some friends pray for me and sometimes good stuff happens like this time. Maybe it's coincidence, but I'm freaking pumped. I just can't believe this is all happening.

I just had to throw this out because I haven't been so happy in a very long time.
Keep the positive posts coming!


----------



## slyfox

Experimented with glass work today. Had trouble making anything, but being able to melt glass was interesting. Considering I've had no training and had improper equipment I think it went pretty good. The fact I was able to do something inspired me to at least invest in the proper glasses needed for UV protection(I used safety glasses with uv protection but you are supposed to use something stronger like for welding) and maybe invest in better tools and a kiln someday.

My girlfriend watched some tv shows of mine with me to cheer me up about awful stuff that happened today.


----------



## Fruitcake

Someone was nice to me.
The carpet felt good real good.
I had some hugs.
I was wrapped in a very soft thick blanket and became a blankie burrito.
I had a shower and the fancy shower head felt like it was massaging my face.
My new skirt looked cute.
I got afraid and dealt with it better than usual.
I feel depressed but I'm trying to be positive anyway. That's a super good thing. It's working a lil bit.


----------



## slyfox

Made some hearts out of glass(even though they ended up cracking on me  ) 
Walked with my parents
Watched a horror movie with Lonelioness


----------



## cosmicslop

It finally rained here in the central coast which could mean that the rainy, cool season is here. played in the rain u_u


----------



## Renovation

Had a good meeting with a business partner


----------



## Fat Man

I took about week long break from SAS and it was refreshing. I really needed a break from Internet life for a bit.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Yesterday I signed up for cable and internet at our new apartment and felt no anxiety dealing with the sales person. Even haggling prices and calling her on salesman b.s.
Today I took a long, hot bath and did a bunch of cleaning.


----------



## VinBZ

Hugged a friend 

She gives good hugs.


----------



## insertcreativeusername

My little brother has his first two front teeth now. When he smiles he looks like a cuter version of Bugs Bunny!


----------



## TryingMara

Got tickets to an event I've been really wanting to go to. Very excited!


----------



## SofaKing

I'm totally rocking my paramedic class and I got a positive sign that I might get an EMT position I interviewed for this Monday. Oh goodness, I'm looking for shoes to fall.


----------



## probably offline

I met with my Mandarin Chinese teacher(I study online), and she said that my pronunciation is very good. She was really impressed


----------



## blue2

Ok positive ..my car is now in a roadworthy condition after repairs


----------



## Quirky

I think a cute woman was observing me from a distance while I was at the store, demonstrating interest at the products I was viewing a few moments earlier. Wonder how the conversation would've gone?


----------



## Melodic

I did amazingly well on my essay, all the hard work paid off. And he was one of the harshest markers too, who gave everyone else super low marks! Maybe I'm not so bad at English after all.


----------



## ghoskin

Bought a tambourine, shaker and drum sticks. Percussion is so much fun - been drumming along to favourite tunes


----------



## hatred89

Bought an access card for a local gym yesterday. Finally one step toward my weight loss goal. Happy about it!


----------



## feels

My coworkers are becoming more and more friendly with me. Received lots of hugs today. :heart


----------



## Renovation

Had a very productive morning


----------



## onemoreday

Today my mother bought bananas and they were so deliciously delectable they might as well've been bananas from the gods


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got house work done


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

I watched Commando, seriously that film is amazing hahaha. Other than that, I guess I had one of the best cooked pizzas in a long while - treated myself xD


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

shiori said:


> One of the managers randomly asked to speak to me in private, I was sure something bad was about to happen. Instead, he told me my salary was being increased from $25/hour to $40/hour. Win


Haha nice one!


----------



## TryingMara

Caught _Funny Farm_ on tv. I love this movie!


----------



## ChrissyQ

Did more unpacking


----------



## RubixQ

Was out a little earlier and glad I was because it was such a beautiful early evening.


----------



## pnutbutterjellytime

My boyfriend packed my breakfast and lunch today with a surprise "I love you" note in it


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

Slept in and didn't care.


----------



## Fat Man

I just went to the movies by myself and didn't give a **** what anyone around thought.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Got support worker that helped me today my brother cleaned my apartment after i moved got rid of boxes and took 4 bags of stuff to thrift store and she took me to buy a microwave


----------



## feels

A good friend of mine is going to start working at the same Chipotle as me and my boyfriend and I might be getting an English Bulldog soon.


----------



## RestlessNative

Somebody just told me I have the most awesome smile in the world. I mean, that's such a massive compliment, it's absolutely made my day!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spoke with someone about potentially becoming a guitar teacher


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to pyschiatrist and councilor appointment, went shopping and walked 2 hrs today


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I thought I had a big project due tomorrow for school, but it turns out my teacher screwed up and it is actually due a week from today. So I get to procrastinate until next wednesday.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I did important errand and got shopping and walked 1 hr


----------



## cmed

Got my old Dreamcast and all of the games from when I was visiting my parents over the weekend and I'm about to go hook it play. Also, WINTER is here.


----------



## baseballdude

At this moment, I am starting to feel better from my stomach bug (even though I just came down with it this morning).


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked all day cha ching! And i walked 3 hrs


----------



## Ladysoul

I saw my niece and nephews.


----------



## meandernorth

I heard from my sister. It had been a while.


----------



## tronjheim

It's been a while since I had fun with my friends. Tonight, a Saturday night, I'm with them at a bar. It's noisy here. I am with my two group of friends, sort of. I transferred tables several times. My friends from high school and my friends from college.


----------



## tronjheim

I'm not minding much the people here since I'm with people I trust and feel comfortable with.


----------



## Ladysoul

I went to strippers..


----------



## tronjheim

At one point, D beckons me to sit nearer him. He asks about my depression and moments later he tells me about my importance to our group of friends, how he and others look up me even, how he doesn't want to hear at all that one day I'd just died from suicide and so on. At that point, I just wanted to be alone and break down in tears. Since then till we all went home, he kept making me say that I'm not alone and that I had friends and that depression is a bi[r]ch and that I had him and, B, and M, and so on. I trust him but the anxiety hovers over me. As always.


----------



## VinBZ

Chatted, and flirted with a complete stranger for about an hour last night. Also scored a 35 on the Liebowitz scale. I think I'm finally beating this.


----------



## Ariadne1241

I watched mamma Mia and singing along made me really happy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a message from a job application I sent out to Vancouver to ring back for an interview


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My fat disgusting neighbor is being evicted right now


----------



## cmed

I got busted running a red light. It turned yellow and I thought I had it beat, but my estimations were wrong. That light was red for like 2 or 3 seconds before I went through. A cop was coming the opposite way and saw it happen. I look in my rearview and see him making a u-turn. He comes up behind me, pulls me over, and asks me if I know why he pulled me over. I was just like "yeah, I was a little late on that traffic light back there." He hands me my license back and says he appreciates my honesty, then lets me go with a warning. Phew.


----------



## catcharay

Im grateful 4 my partner. He is there for me always w support n love when i have difficulties. Wish he could come w me. Its bad but i simply dnt want to attend this wedding. It makes me feel so ill. But im strong n its just a wedding


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to Church with my Mom and her friend my bro made us awesome brunch and we went shopping and went to a best friend's had nice dinner and watched Walking Dead


----------



## AceEmoKid

it's so hard to find my way around a familiar internet forum anymore, already. now i know that this feeling is just getting more and more potent everytime i fall into the haze. 

this perplexing pleaseure that grows exponentially into oblivion

(also one last thing: so much synesthesia of senses right now.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to hang out at the studio despite wanting to stay home


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Finished mixing a song


----------



## Citrine

Found out there was a paper I didn't know was due today...kinda sucked that I found out an hour before class started, but at least I somehow managed to BS something to turn in. Guh, that was awful...But still glad. I really need a good grade in that class.


----------



## 2Milk

I felt so ****ing happy all day. No anxiety no depression just happiness for no reason. I felt like a normal person for once. I had a warm coffee and a snickers bar while waiting for the bus. I just felt like smiling all day!


----------



## krishbrown001

well thinking,
avynnaoutsourcing

This is a it traning instiute.If you traning here you will earn money by online.


----------



## cybernaut

I did a 15 minute presentation.I got 3 professors to write me recommendation letters for graduate school, despite getting denied by 2 other ones who I asked.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went out in public today by myself to do errands at government office and went shopping and to bank


----------



## tronjheim

fig. 6.8. _following M and D for burgers and hotdogs before heading to our respective homes after alcohol_

Went out with the guys tonight. 
Met Ben. Haven't seen that guy in a while. A friend from high school. He's always been one of the biggest/tallest guy I know, like a head taller, but now, he's even more massive. Has a child of his own now. Encouraged me that I should act "bad" once in a while (since most people who don't know me that well thinks I'm a friggin' saint being so quiet and "behaved" and all. God, they just have no idea.).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sold the hot plate & started preparing to upload my new album to my music sites


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got flu shot, visited my elderly friend and went to friends for dinner and went out to school gym to watch my friend do special olympics sports and i now have full time job yay


----------



## tronjheim

fig. 8.6. _I can't stop the rain, but I can stop tears_

Writing down my bothers for the moment made me feel better.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

I made a sale today in my store. That's one Christmas gift's worth of money that won't be coming out of my husband's check. I need to make more items to sell.


----------



## Elad

i got a haircut and read in the sun and then clouded sun all day eating sushi and reduced to clear gourmet yogurt

which is good, buuut i am far too slow a reader, i need to fix that


----------



## VinBZ

Finally talked to the cute girl in my class. Didn't ask her out like I originally planned to but she was really nice and we had a very enjoyable chat. Put a smile on my face for quite a while afterwards.


----------



## TryingMara

Another job opportunity..for a job I had applied for months ago. Definitely was not expecting them to call. After months of applying to about a billion jobs and not hearing anything, I get two leads in the same week. I'm nervous and excited. I think I may actually have a chance...


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked at 2 jobs all day co worker drove me home i was anxious!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got some more work done with regard to my 3rd album


----------



## tronjheim

Yesterday evening, as I was resting on the bleachers with D and P from jogging, the two began to start a conversation. P asked D he could finish the 3 inside a box. My ears pricked up; I knew what they were talking about: condoms. The term itself was never mentioned in yesterday's dialogue. D said 1 was enough for him. 2 on a good day. P agreed. For something that lasted about 20 minutes only and then they'd get too tired to do more. 

Everything was implied. "Oh gods," I thought to myself as I just sat next to them in silence. 

It felt like eavesdropping but I knew it wasn't. I just chose not to join in. I also knew they didn't choose to explicitly include me in that because they both know that I have no girlfriend and never had one. It did haunt me for the rest of the night. But thank goodness, the memory of the encounter didn't develop into another rage attack.

#normalpeopleandtheirproblems



n.b.
Something I learned from this is that even in the best of friends (these 2 in particular have been best buds since we were in grade school), awkwardness still exists in some form or another i.e. the terms sex and condoms were not mentioned. OR maybe it's just because I was there


----------



## pocketbird

"It reminds me of you."
"Why? Because it looks like vomit?"
"Hahaha, because I like porridge. And I like you."

<3


----------



## GunnyHighway

My 4th hardware review has gone live:

http://realhardwarereviews.com/asus-transformer-book-flip-tp300la/


----------



## Ladysoul

Um I took my car to the um mechanics and I wasn't even sa seeing them spunkys boys working on cars their etc. I actually held on eye contact with one of them for a while I was like damn. Dayumm. He was probly like what is this chik staring at.


----------



## Chiriko57

My friend invited me to watch a play tomorrow with another friend we haven't seen in a while. She's going to give us free tickets. I can't wait!


----------



## tejasjs

Learned new technology
Asp.net mvc


----------



## tronjheim

Out and about on a fine Friday night. And going to do it again tomorrow. (This ain't good. Social activities are draining for me.) 

Just realized beer affects me more and faster than rum or brandy. This ain't good.


----------



## mezzoforte

I finally got an offer for an internship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY FIRST JOB    :boogie :boogie


----------



## srschirm

mezzoforte said:


> I finally got an offer for an internship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY FIRST JOB    :boogie :boogie


Congratulations! Today I worked out at lunch. And our computers at work are getting updated.


----------



## mezzoforte

GunnyHighway said:


> My 4th hardware review has gone live:
> 
> http://realhardwarereviews.com/asus-transformer-book-flip-tp300la/


:clap


----------



## SofaKing

mezzoforte said:


> I finally got an offer for an internship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY FIRST JOB    :boogie :boogie


If gotjob () then awesome;


----------



## catcharay

My sis bought me a dress today cos my other one was a really low quality standard. Bless her soul. Her bridezilla moments were kind of comical too


----------



## tronjheim

Went to watch a movie. Alone. It wasn't actually that bad. The cinema was packed with teenagers and couples and teenager couples. Ugh! It was sickening.

Whatever. I'm still in one piece after that.


----------



## EcoProg

gave a beggar money. first time ive ever done that.


----------



## Fruitcake

I had five bananas today. I think I must be ovulating.


----------



## Stilla

7/1-14


Stilla said:


> I want to:
> 
> Overcome sa
> get my license
> Move out to a big(ger) city
> get a job or study at uni


Sniffles, I'd say I'm about 2½/4 done with this list and I'm taking active steps to work on the other things. Amazing how things can change in a relative short amount of time if you put your mind to it.

:group


----------



## cosmicslop

Just a little thing, but my sense of touch was ultra sensitive today for some reason so my bed felt as comfy as a narcotic dream. A+ nap.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

My appetite has come back
My phone got a big update.
My favourite team won.


----------



## calichick

I slept for 16 hours straight today.

I feel like a calibear in hibernation not prepared for this brutal winter of '14 in my thin flannel PJ's.









This week was kind of emotionally tumultuous for me. Something didn't work out as I had expected which is why you should never get your hopes up too high. There calls for some grounding in practicality which I'm still sh*t at.

And I am potentially making a huge and risky career decision which could affect my personal life and everything as I have been floating on autopilot for the past 3 years

It's time to rev this engine up again. I'm getting rusty and I am way too f***ing young to need stability at this point in my life.


----------



## Ladysoul

My mum brought me food wen I woke up.


----------



## catcharay

My sis gave me another present..it's just a silly oroton branded umbrella, but a silly umbrella that I've always wanted yet would never splurge on


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work and I visited a friend and shopped


----------



## Cylon

Found a book that I've been looking for.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work


----------



## ChrissyQ

Worked all day took buses shopped


----------



## VinBZ

My birthday is tomorrow and for the first time in many years I'm actually excited about it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Im getting along with my mum again pretty well, so we went out for coffee and a sly saunter around the shops. It was nice..


----------



## Schmosby

I managed to go to an interview knowing two people would be interviewing me, I also went to an interview yesterday, so hoping a job will come soon


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got good stuff at thrift stores and good news coz I never got my disability check there was a mistake on paper work so went to office fixed it and now thank God I will be getting it in time to pay rent! and i did laundry


----------



## calichick

My crush was checking me out today and not being discreet at all about it.

He comes to talk to this girl who sits in back of me but is looking at me all the while as I have my peripherals on, meanders ever so close to me. I hear his voice and get excited, lean back and turn around quickly to see him and he's within inches of my face.

The smallest things like that get me giddy.

He's so sexy in that older guy, soft-spoken, self-assured, shy way.

I could definitely _work_ with that.

:blush :blush


----------



## crimeclub

karenw said:


> I got the kids an additional present which they both should like.


I didn't know you had kids, how many?


----------



## catcharay

I'm finished helping my sister w wedding prep and I've mapped out my social hurdles to get thru..1 rehearsal, 2 tea ceremony, 3 mass 4 wedding reception. When it's all done everything will be saweeet and I can go home cos I'm missing my bae


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got disability check and bought stuff and walked 1 hr


----------



## catcharay

My mum just said my stomach is fat..so now I can use that motivation to fast cos I've been markedly out of control w eating. It's like I cant sit still, it's eat, sleep or sas at this point. So crazy right now


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked all day 8 hrs coworkers drove me home i was less anxious this time


----------



## Ladysoul

My nephews woke me up, they are 3 yrs old soo cute. the only people i can wake up smiling to :b


----------



## burgerchuckie

I just chilled and relaxed at home today. No money spent :b


----------



## karenw

I saw current photographs of my niece who has bronchitis looking poorly laughing & smiling with her bro, precious.


----------



## Kind Of

The guys at the Big Bowl here offered to let me wait on a fresh batch of Szechaun chicken. This stuff is so fresh the cilantro hasn't even begun to droop.


----------



## MCHB

Went for a 1.6km hike with my brother and 2 1/2 year old nephew today. We went and grabbed a coffee afterwards and my nephew asks his dad, "What's that girl doing daddy?" , "She's getting some sugar!" about 5 seconds later, "Do girls have penis's daddy?" 

I about spewed my coffee across the coffee shop. :rofl


----------



## calichick

I was at the hair salon today and two of the stylists were gathered around me and well mine is always asking me why I don't model and telling me to audition for America's Next Top Model (as if), things like that. And my stylist says, "Isn't she so pretty?" to the other girl, "She's mixed with [insert my mix]".

And the other girl asks me out to a bar later, which was really sweet and I actually do need more girlfriends to go out with but I wasn't sure how sincere she was being.

Anyways, these ego boosters, as I call them, "fanning the flames," to my already ridiculously distorted self-image, they're nice and all but when I look at myself in the mirror, I feel repulsed half of the time.

I couldn't even look at myself while I was getting my hair done, all I could see were acne scars, and imperfect eyeliner, and the bones in my chest, and how I'm trying to pack on a few pounds but they won't stay put, and how my hair could be thicker with extensions and my boobs could be bigger, and when I pull my hair back it accentuates my forehead, and the list never ends.

Oh no but there's also the question of race. I look at myself in one lighting with my hair a certain way, and I see Italian. And then the lighting dims, and I see Brazilian. And then I'm in a certain venue, and I see Latin, and my eyebrows are darker one day and I see Turkish, but after I highlighted my hair today, it's [insert ethnicity]. And my stylist says, "What's your mom again? White?" No, sweetie, no...my mother is definitely not white.

If any illness will get to me, it's BDD, 7th grade rewind, me in the girl's bathroom obsessing over my pores and oily t-zone, some things never change.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Woke up at around noon, then me and my girlfriend went and had lunch on the pier. Now we're making dinner and relaxing. I really love stress free days.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've had the apartment to myself all day


----------



## hatred89

I had lots of fun with my friends in the virtual world of FFXIV. Probably the most fun I've had with the social aspect in the game.


----------



## catcharay

I'm going home tomorrow!


----------



## Ladysoul

Its been a sauna lately around here in Melbourne. N i finally brought the concert tickets that i was feening to go to DMX and T.I fkn sex on fire. boom. Cant wait


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked and shopped


----------



## inerameia

I contacted someone from high school... have yet to see if it'll lead anywhere, but at least I tried.


----------



## catcharay

My face feels busted like with catch scratch scars acne scars and now insect bites but you know what, im dealing w it and im finer abt this problem than ive ever been. Theres practical things i can do and its not necessary for me to dwell on it anymore


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> I had coffee with a friend today. It was really nice.
> 
> My other friend is sick, and I'm planning on making a care package for him and delivering it tomorrow, in-person, granted he's home. I need to start doing more positive things in my life.


i can't believe you did coffee enemas without me. was it decaf?


----------



## tronjheim

A huge typhoon is coming to the Philippines and I just love the weather when typhoons hit: the sky all dark, low-altitude and fast moving clouds, strong winds, blackouts everywhere. _It makes me feel alive. _

Trivia: typhoons, hurricanes - same thing!









Wow. I'm crazy. I know other people from my country suffer and here I am reveling (I always did so even as a child) on the upcoming destructive weather.

It is said to arrive this weekend. I just hope it won't dissipate or weaken before it landfalls.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Despite my anxiety I went to my doctor this morning to request scripts to begin medication again as well as a referral to start therapy sessions again too. I've committed to 6 months of both


----------



## cereal

I just caught a nice break.

I've been wanting to go to an NBA game for a while now but I have no one to go with. Now this guy I did some work for just hooked me up with a press pass (for one person) for a game so I have a perfectly good reason to go there by myself and not feel weird about it!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked to an appointment and did laundry. I know! Pretty exciting eh!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a job interview


----------



## goku23

had a physio appointment with a new physio today for my shoulder.
she said she wished all her patients looked like me! was feeling really down and that made me smile at least.
plus my shoulder's feeling better!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got another message from a job application saying to ring them back tomorrow to schedule an interview


----------



## ChrissyQ

I got some housework done!


----------



## villadb

Just had a man round to put new electric and gas meters in and managed to stay calm and not get too anxious.


----------



## Perception

It's only 0830 here so my days only starting, but... I woke up at 0730 instead of sleeping in and I feel rested, which is awesome because I'm trying to develop a good sleep schedule.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a message saying I've been hired at the liquor store up the road


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> I got a message saying I've been hired at the liquor store up the road


Congrats man! Hope it all goes well! #WhiskeyDiscounts

----------------

Managed to sell my old bike within a couple of weeks of having it advertised. Even though it had some sentimental memories attached to it and I let it go for a touch less than desired, it is now gone and not something I have to deal with any longer. The guys seemed decent enough, my age, one of them was a mechanic and I know the bike will be looked after!

Now to deal with a pocket full of cash..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

hesitation marks said:


> Congrats man! Hope it all goes well! #WhiskeyDiscounts
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Managed to sell my old bike within a couple of weeks of having it advertised. Even though it had some sentimental memories attached to it and I let it go for a touch less than desired, it is now gone and not something I have to deal with any longer. The guys seemed decent enough, my age, one of them was a mechanic and I know the bike will be looked after!
> 
> Now to deal with a pocket full of cash..


Thanks man...I suggest you buy some whiskey, lol


----------



## ChrissyQ

Canadian Brotha said:


> I got a message saying I've been hired at the liquor store up the road


Congratulations! :clap


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ChrissyQ said:


> Congratulations! :clap


Many Thanks!


----------



## 123go

i resisted the urge of shopping my brains out of my sas


----------



## akari

I found this site and joined


----------



## Crisigv

I managed to survive the day at work when I thought I wasn't going to. I had almost no sleep and the shoppers were out in full force at the mall today. My anxiety is worse when I am tired. Hopefully tomorrow will be easier.


----------



## beli mawr

Crisigv said:


> I managed to survive the day at work when I thought I wasn't going to. I had almost no sleep and the shoppers were out in full force at the mall today. My anxiety is worse when I am tired. Hopefully tomorrow will be easier.


I am, and I'm sure others here as well, the same way. When I'm tired, almost nothing will set off my anxiety and it quickly becomes unmanageable.

My good thing? Well, despite lack of sleep myself, I made it through the day without yelling at my coworkers at work; this is difficult even on a good day of sleep. Some of them tried really hard to push my buttons too (like one, who whenever he screws something up, finds it hilarious).


----------



## slyfox

Lost more weight


----------



## AussiePea

Somewhat successful race in Malaysia today though had a monsoon storm hit the track about 2 hours into the race which caused utter chaos. Happy with my performance though.


----------



## SwtSurrender

I went in my backyard and sang out loud to the neighbors and filmed myself dancing around for 51 minutes, sadly I can't post it anywhere cuz it says something about limits on my account :blah , but then I watched it and I am a great dancer and singer! Was always my dream/idea to do this dance around ballet style in the backyard to the music and show off my singing voice to the neighbors, they thought I was a crazy person probably, cuz many people don't do what I just did today. I had so much fun man, my cell phone got heated up and died on me but it's ok now that it cooled off. I am so hyper I can't stop singing/talking on this goddamn prozac, but I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SwtSurrender

dreamingmind said:


> I went in my backyard and sang out loud to the neighbors and filmed myself dancing around for 51 minutes, sadly I can't post it anywhere cuz it says something about limits on my account :blah , but then I watched it and I am a great dancer and singer! Was always my dream/idea to do this dance around ballet style in the backyard to the music and show off my singing voice to the neighbors, they thought I was a crazy person probably, cuz many people don't do what I just did today. I had so much fun man, my cell phone got heated up and died on me but it's ok now that it cooled off. I am so hyper I can't stop singing/talking on this goddamn prozac, but I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!


It's more like I can't stop expressing myself, prozac makes me a performer.


----------



## blue2

dreamingmind said:


> It's more like I can't stop expressing myself, prozac makes me a performer.


LOL you quote yourself that's interesting


----------



## SwtSurrender

blue2 said:


> LOL you quote yourself that's interesting


So why you melting?


----------



## blue2

dreamingmind said:


> So why you melting?


Because I'm a snowman melting was bound to happen sooner or later :teeth


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to church with my Mom and her 2 friends, my Dad took us Christmas shopping I got all my xmas shopping done and wrapped and my Dad made us a nice dinner!


----------



## akari

I went for a walk while listening to an inspiring vlogger on my phone. It was refreshing


----------



## roseblood

I fried my plantains to perfection earlier :clap


----------



## Citrine

Talked to someone who approached me today. Was actually able to carry a normal conversation without having a small semi panic attack. Might actually have some things in common.


----------



## catcharay

I'm officially getting a dog after the Christmas break!


----------



## Fairykins

I got to eat half an avocado :3


----------



## BeautyBeast623

I got a phone call from my long distance boyfriend. <3 
And i bought whale fabric to make his & her pillowcases with (whales are my favorite animal, lol)


----------



## ChrissyQ

catcharay said:


> I'm officially getting a dog after the Christmas break!


WOOT WOOT! lol 
I'm that excited about getting long hairded hamster!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I saw pyschiatrist and had good day at work


----------



## srschirm

I worked out and grabbed a bit to eat at a sports bar.


----------



## akari

I managed to pull myself up from a very negative state of mind. I applause myself


----------



## catcharay

ChrissyQ said:


> WOOT WOOT! lol
> I'm that excited about getting long hairded hamster!


Thanks

Guinea pigs are so cute too. Fuzzball joys


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work!


----------



## SofaKing

Complimented on one of my first patient narratives that was relatively complex.


----------



## alienbird

I made $23 today. :yay

I'm rich, lol. :b


----------



## Haillzz91

When i cried in group today, everyone supported me and a few people even gave me a hug!


----------



## cosmicslop

I feel better now that I've talked something bothering me through. What a relief.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work. My aunt called and we are going shopping tomorrow!


----------



## srschirm

Worked out first thing in the morning!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got through my second shift relatively unscathed


----------



## ImBrittany

I was up pretty late last night and slept through people coming over today! Which is a huge win for me


----------



## connor91

I told somebody about my SA and Depression.


----------



## Haillzz91

connor91 said:


> I told somebody about my SA and Depression.


That's really good! Did it end up not being a big deal? I've told people before and found their reaction surprisingly calm.


----------



## Haillzz91

My grandmother was in the ER today, but is coming home safe, alive, and most importantly comfortably.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Haillzz91 said:


> My grandmother was in the ER today, but is coming home safe, alive, and most importantly comfortably.


I'm glad she's better! If it were up to me Grandmas would be invincible!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I had a good time shopping with my aunt it was nice coz I haven't seen her in 6 months. 
I got laundry done and some housework


----------



## TryingMara

Found out that a former coworker, that I was fond of, will be working at my new office. I'm happy I'll know someone there.


----------



## connor91

Haillzz91 said:


> That's really good! Did it end up not being a big deal? I've told people before and found their reaction surprisingly calm.


Thanks...  
And yes they were calm and gave me some advice on the whole matter.


----------



## Haillzz91

connor91 said:


> Thanks...
> And yes they were calm and gave me some advice on the whole matter.


Glad it hear it! And they gave advice? Wow, that's really nice! Well, good for you!


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work yesterday and friends invited me over today!


----------



## akari

I went to see a new therapist and the session went well.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Yesterday took friend out to lunch, went over to her house we took dog out for nice walk, saw super natural awesome raging rapid river/waterfall! exchanged presents early, got stuff at specialty candy store downtown, watched 2 movies and she made us dinner. Today went to church with my Mom and her friend and my Dad took me out shopping and made us a good dinner


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a nice message from an old high school friend on facebook saying she likes me new album


----------



## AnnieMay

At no point during the day did I feel like I wanted to throw myself under a bus and lately, that's actually a genuine positive.


----------



## marianammsfc

Today I made three different people laugh


----------



## TryingMara

Made some extra money filling in for someone.


----------



## Rossy

I logged on to here for the first time in probably 6 months.


----------



## Owl-99

Rossy said:


> I logged on to here for the first time in probably 6 months.


Looks like you missed the old place.


----------



## ghoskin

Got over 100 plays of my music on soundcloud , and a few strange people 'liked' it :boogie


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work.


----------



## Blaze Crow

few weeks was 319 and now today 311


----------



## ghoskin

Played at a carol concert


----------



## Temujin

I talked to people, and looked some in the eye too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I made some important calls & sent some important emails


----------



## srschirm

Had a basketball buddy/work friend I hadn't seen in a while comment on my weight loss today!


----------



## bancho1993

Had a good time hanging out with my best friend.


----------



## Fairykins

I bought a ticket to see Noel Fielding's show next year. I'm really excited to see him live


----------



## AussiePea

Christmas gifts I made for my family turned out fantastic.


----------



## probably offline

I took my final Chinese test, and finished the course. Phew. Now I just have to wait for my grade.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> I took my final Chinese test, and finished the course. Phew. Now I just have to wait for my grade.












Well done! :yay


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> Well done! :yay


Thanks :>

Also, we got the first real snow today(the kind that stays on the ground, and it has the perfect texture for making cute foot prints). I had a cosy walk home.

(I wish I wasn't so poor, though. I'd like to celebrate with something)


----------



## megsy00

I woke up this morning


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work


----------



## lockS

I just went into a store and applied for a job there..I must be crazy :0 But I did it.


----------



## TabbyTab

One of my art teachers wrote an awesome little thing on one of my drawings! He said he loves my art style and that I'm talented and about art careers I could talk to him and just ahhh! It made me so happy I cried on my bed.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work yesterday and today. and i walked 3 hrs today and made plans to go to friends tomorrow and shopping with my aunt the next day


----------



## ILikeCats

I gained 200 followers on twitter!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Quiet shift at work


----------



## Violet Romantic

I was so unbelievably stressed about applying to colleges as a transfer student. I was afraid they would all reject me! I didn't even know that any colleges sent out letters this early, but I got an acceptance letter today. I couldn't _be_ any more relieved!


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt took me out shopping, I went to friends house and we watched a movie and I did laundry and got house work done!


----------



## catcharay

Went to the shops to get my xmas pressies and within the hour I was done whoo. The busyness this time of the year wasn't usually dense and I got parking so easily..didn't even have to try..spaces plenty galore


----------



## tronjheim

It was totally out of the blue, but my friend called me on my phone about some stuff. Most unusual. Then he called me "boang," which translates to English as "crazy," but is used here as something like "retard," meaning he feels that we are close. This bassturd and I were pretty much close back in high school. Being me and pushing people away all the time, I hardly return the friendship, but sometimes it's just so endearing and makes me glad he's on my side.

The mother trucker is a foot taller than me and around 2.5 times my mass but he's never the bully type so that makes it even more infuriating.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I went to post office to mail my nieces presents, went to work to pick up pay check and gave everyone a lil something for xmas and I walked 3 hrs


----------



## Perception

went for a run at work(Y)


----------



## SofaKing

Workplace banter was successful today.


----------



## catcharay

Whew I'm done w christmas shopping for real..the food shopping is done ready to be made tomorrow. Wrapped all the presents too..

#Feeling organised


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A gal came in to my work twice & both times asked about the music I had playing. Also, some fun playful gals came in as well


----------



## AussiePea

Uncle had a hole in his stomach which was bleeding severely. They managed to find the hole and quarterize it so he's fighting fit. He was bleeding so much that all the blood in his body was completely replaced. Crazy.


----------



## akari

I helped out at church and talked to a lovely lady who turned out to have a similar condition of social anxiety as me.


----------



## karenw

I got a pm from a friend sending xmas & new year wishes & thanking me for her card despite seeing her yesterday, it's the little things sometimes.


----------



## calichick

Flirted a little bit with the sales manager today at Walmart, batted my eyelashes a few times, stuck my butt out a little further,

He gave me a discount on my IPad.

Booooom...that's how we do it here in Cali.

Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## the collector

^
niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Haillzz91

I'm no longer sick with a cold!


----------



## Haillzz91

calichick said:


> Flirted a little bit with the sales manager today at Walmart, batted my eyelashes a few times, stuck my butt out a little further,
> 
> He gave me a discount on my IPad.
> 
> Booooom...that's how we do it here in Cali.
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve!


Great job! Don't think I could even do that lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I'm proud that I didn't put off calling relatives for ages like I used to do on Christmas day.


----------



## meandernorth

I made it through and the holiday season is almost over. Long five weeks.


----------



## TryingMara

Someone unexpected showed up for Christmas. Someone I deeply care about and haven't seen in awhile and honestly didn't know when I'd ever see them again. Wonderful surprise


----------



## forgetmylife

wow this thread is so old! I got some cool gifts...


----------



## gooChloe

my colleuge presented me with a chocolate bar and very tasty tea))


----------



## ChrissyQ

I had nice Christmas with my Mom, Dad and brother!


----------



## TabbyTab

I ate Arby's and it was pure bliss


----------



## CristianNC

Came back to this forum. Missed it a lot, actually!


----------



## East

I finally made a big list of (almost) everything that's been bothering me and I'm going to show it to my therapist on Monday. I'm scared as h*ck lol


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went out for 2 walks, bought stuff, bumped into co worker at grocery store


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got the number from a gal off Tinder


----------



## gumballhead

I won $60 in the lottery!


----------



## cmed

I am now the proud owner of a Ninja blender. It's got to be the Mercedes-Benz of consumer grade blenders. It sounds like I'm using a jet engine to mix up a smoothie. Neighbors must love it.


----------



## TabbyTab

I got out the house today sense like in weeks and bought a bunch of new makeup ! Really excited to try it out ~ I also got some yummy food from the mall


----------



## tronjheim

I remembered Eraserheads' song With A Smile and it cheered me up.

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?

In a world where everybody
Hates a happy ending story
It's a wonder love can make the world go round
But dont let it bring you down
And turn your face into a frown
You'll get along with a little prayer and a song.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Yesterday I went to Church with my Mom and 4 friends, my Dad made us lunch, we went grocery shopping and they invited me for dinner and my mom gave me her old gold amethyst jewelry and pearls. Today my aunt took me hiking it was sunny and cold I paid my hydro bill and deposited work check


----------



## ChrissyQ

Haillzz91 said:


> I'm no longer sick with a cold!


I can hardly wait until I can say that! *sniffles *coughs


----------



## SunshineSam218

I listened to my favorite song today on repeat.  I can't get enough of this song, it's been my favorite song since 7th grade.


----------



## Zyriel

Ate smores flavored ice cream xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A friend bought me some beers to try again


----------



## catcharay

Yesterday night, my mum called me after just 4 days being home just to chat (she never does that). Then she told me my food was good which was just two types of salads lol and a punch, my sister ate all of the remaining food I made. My mum said she felt sad to the point of wanting to cry because I had gone..my younger sister was also going to cry


----------



## hazel22

i hung out with someone and laughed a lot


----------



## Chuunibyou

I woke up with one of my cats on top of me and she burrowed on my blanket with me


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just had the phone assessment to set in motion my beginning counseling sessions again


----------



## ChrissyQ

catcharay said:


> Yesterday night, my mum called me after just 4 days being home just to chat (she never does that).


My Mom did that too recently she never does that! It hurts me that she never does that!


----------



## ChrissyQ

My aunt took me hiking and I went over to her new apartment, and I bought stuff


----------



## villadb

I've got a girl's number from POF and she just rang me up! I almost lost my **** but I managed to hold it together, just about. She said she'll talk to me again. Jesus Christ.


----------



## meandernorth

villadb said:


> I've got a girl's number from POF and she just rang me up! I almost lost my **** but I managed to hold it together, just about. She said she'll talk to me again. Jesus Christ.


Nice. That's great!


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work


----------



## hazel22

got a new phone, workout clothes and swimsuit


----------



## ChrissyQ

Another good day at work and got invited out to see a movie tomorrow!


----------



## Woodydreads

Made plans to go for a beer with an old old friend that I've not seen in 10 years, had a long phone chat with my old bestie from Canada and spent a bunch of money on some retail therapy.


----------



## momentsunset

Pizza!


----------



## baseballdude

On my run today, I looked at two pretty girls in the eye. The first girl looked back and smiled a little bit, and the second one had eye contact but then looked away. Also yesterday I started a conversation with a girl at Starbucks. #nofear2015


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work


----------



## supergal197

I wasn't charged for a bag when I went to the store today.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went to church with my Mom and her friend, went out of town to look at new home my parents might buy, my Dad made us dinner


----------



## Zyriel

I found this:






Got some Bailey's Irish Cream, and a chocolate cream pie (wow that sounds filthy LOL) Get your minds out of the gutter :b


----------



## momentsunset

Compliments from 4 different people today. That was nice.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Walked to psychiatrist appointment, saw support worker, did housework


----------



## S a m

I got to have some lemonade today. I had been craving some for awhile.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went hiking and shopping with my aunt, did laundry


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a nice customer encounter with a 36 year old woman named Crystina, we talked wine a bit


----------



## catcharay

First thing In the morning I went for a brisk walk which steered me away from having to do the walk after dinner - in scorching burning heat. And I also got my 'yoga' mat today as well


----------



## Flora20

I ate some yummy cookies.


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

Someone told me today that they felt cruddy the past couple of days and that I was able to make them happy and they were thankful.


----------



## Sk77

Today I hung out with my SO's friends in a big group setting. Usually I avoid it because I have a hard time in big groups, but I went anyways. It wasn't the easiest, but I'm still proud I went!


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work!


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I finished a pretty nice painting today. Was also told I look like a particular youtube star who happens to be gorgeous.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Getting paid was nice even though it's mostly gone already


----------



## ChrissyQ

Walked 1.5 hrs, had good day at work, co-worker drove me home


----------



## catcharay

eek 1.5 hrs is long..well done at that. that feeling when its accomplished feels so good

chilling on a sat morn.. saw some ptential pet dogs yest and i envisage v soon (hopefully tomorrow) to bring our dog home


----------



## estse

I sang and danced at work, singing "It's the last day dance. Enjoy our last day!"

Unfortunately I have to go back tomorrow.


----------



## calichick

My Hemsworth guy was totally up in my business today.

I'm like, can I just have your babies now please?

So, I'm standing up talking to one of my guy friends with my back turned at work, I whip around and he's just walked in and is checking me out. My male coworker turns around too and notices and it's extremely awkward.


I want him...so bad...he's all American, he has this scruffy American voice, sounds kind of like a douche when he talks (projecting his voice) I hope he's a nice guy though, he looks like a heartbreaker though that's what people say about me so...


----------



## mca90guitar

Friend called and asked if I wanted to go to a concert tuesday, should be fun. Usually have work when concerts come around.

Besides that i had high voltage training at my work. Spent 3 hrs in a conference room then another 4 hrs doing hands on training. Some interesting, alot boring but, at least now ill be able to do some of the more interesting jobs. 

oh, taco night as well


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I swapped music info with a gal that came into the liquor store today


----------



## ChrissyQ

It twas another good day at work


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went for 1 hr hike around lake with my folks, did laundry


----------



## elsingo

I joined these forums, and went a bit more public with my social fobia when starting a gofundme and posting it to my facebook. This is the first time im in any way public about my social fobia to alot of the ppl i know. I guess most of them might still know even tough ive only told a few ppl about it.


----------



## ShadowWraith

I started having tea again and meditating.


----------



## Jesuszilla

For the first time since the new year started I managed to stay out of bed all day. I even got some cleaning done and I watched movies.

Sure this seems like nothing but being as depressed as I've been, today was amazing.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Hiked 1 hr with my aunt


----------



## JadedJade

Jesuszilla said:


> For the first time since the new year started I managed to stay out of bed all day. I even got some cleaning done and I watched movies.
> 
> Sure this seems like nothing but being as depressed as I've been, today was amazing.


 Congrats! I'm happy you had a good day. And I agree, for people like us, it's the little things in life that have great value!

I managed to keep calm today and yesterday! (I've been losing it and spending my days for months screaming in a locked bathroom or under the covers of my bed!) *fingers crossed I keep this up*


----------



## darkkaangel

i reconnected with an old friend.


----------



## TabbyTab

Got my new sketchbook today yeeee


----------



## ChrissyQ

Had good day at work


----------



## Relz

Woah. I felt human just now, for a short moment. I can't remember the last time I felt real. Maybe there's still hope. I have to keep going.


----------



## gilt

I passed in a report that I hadn't been able to finish in a long while because I didn't quite know how to do it until recently. It was the kind of situation that I would worry about at 3AM in the morning. Last night I had a great night's sleep. Thank God that's over!


----------



## PositiveThoughtBubble

I got to sit down and have coffee with an old friend of mine. It's a simple thing but it brought a smile to my face!


----------



## Quirky

Had a moment of self realization that I probably won't be too stressed with this semester's batch of classes. Something tells me this one will be noticeably enjoyable in comparison to the previous semesters!


----------



## nervousbat

I finally put a picture of myself on here and one for my avatar and people said a lot of really nice things! I was really nervous but I'm so glad I did it.


----------



## moonglum

I read the forum and some people made me smile. I guess that's better than nothing :yes


----------



## calichick

Today was pretty great.

So I'm in the kitchen at work today and I notice my Hemsworth guy standing really close to me and I think f***, close proximity, nerves racing, and this guy, he is blatantly checking me out, he has no discretions whatsoever, I have my back turned to him, but he literally positions his whole body towards me and is looking me over and won't take his eyes off me...butterflies fluttering, too close to him, I run off towards my guy friend.

Protect me, feels like a safety blanket. I approach my friend and he's looking back towards the way I came at this guy who's staring at me...

My guy friend has a girlfriend but he has this look of angst or anguish or something every time he sees this dude checking me out..and I know I said I would try to steer away from my friend since it prevents other men from approaching me if they see me with another guy, but he's one of the only ones who will do as I wish..

And I feel like I'm on the Discovery Channel in the wild Animal Kingdom. I've felt like this for a few months now, never so much now as before. It's a very empowering feeling. The mating game and male boundaries and female domination, it's is such a real thing.


I really like this feeling.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work


----------



## hazel22

worked out and went for a swim and feel somewhat hopeful


----------



## BeautifulSilence

I graduated


----------



## ChrissyQ

Worked all day


----------



## photorealisticotakuman

She called me "babe" on a phone call for the first time. Made me smile and hopeful that our slow speed will be worth it one day.


----------



## SwtSurrender

I texted this person who lost their cat around my neighborhood a few days ago, I help her find her cat! Never was I able to connect with strangers like this before my prozac, during my prozac I connect with strangers yeah! And I look and help her find her missing cat, I rollerblade around strange neighborhoods where I don't even live in but they are close to my house, so why not venture around and get some exercise. So yesterday I looked for her cat, just decided to waste my day looking for her cat, hey it wasn't a waste it helped with my social anxiety, prozac makes it easier for me. I saw a cat that looked like hers in a sewer and I texted her and she came to me and she shook my hand and oooh ahhh she was a beautiful woman, she can be my spiritual mother, since me and my mom are distant. She loves her missing kitty so much I was amazed that she went halfway inside that disgusting disease ridden sewer to try to get that cat out. Cats hiding in sewers, isn't it obvious that some of these cats need prozac too? Hiding in sewers? They totally have social anxiety, and some kind of fear!

And from now on the lady with the missing cat is grateful that I am helping to look for her cat, and texting her, and I told her she is a beautiful woman and I even texted her and asked her if she can date my dad, but she said she is already dating someone, yes my dad has social anxiety too, since his divorce he doesn't want to ask anyone else out. I try for him, this woman was perfect, but there is still hope if her date doesn't work out, I will keep her in my contact, she lives so close to my house too! And she loves cats like me, ahh such a perfect match. I thank prozac, you can thank any other SSRI, but I am currently on prozac 20 mg and it helped me become this lady with the missing cats' friend. She such a beautiful sweet woman, like an angel, see some people aren't so scary, maybe I just got lucky, but what lucky if I just saw a flyer with a missing cat, it could have been anybody! lol I like this woman, no I am straight, but something about her makes me love and admire her.


----------



## hazel22

cute guy at the burrito place smiled at me. well he probably smiles at everyone but still :love2


----------



## theinsomniac

I joined this site and felt like I was around people who understood me for a change. Finished a good chunk of my schoolwork that has been backed up for awhile.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Today I greeted a sad looking young adult walking by me, he was rather shocked that someone as beautiful as me gave him the littlest bit of attention, I said, "Hi!" and gave him my best smile, (prozac makes me do weird things like greet strangers, eye contact, smile, start conversations...).

Then again I greeted another man he was some kind of an old asian man exercising and I smiled and shouted, "Good Day!"

Both the other man and this one didn't say anything out loud, just acknowledged my attention, it's nice to connect with people and make them feel loved. They look so sad some of them aww.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I noticed that some guys added some thought provoking comments to my thread on the cupoflinux.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work


----------



## The Linux Guy

Got hugged at church.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work, took buses, went to the mall


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had some nice customer interactions today


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work


----------



## Lizzie Lee

My boss went out of town. I f**king love it when he's gone.


----------



## Haillzz91

I went to a really good yoga class


----------



## TabbyTab

Talked to a new person


----------



## ChrissyQ

Had much needed day off, did 2 loads of laundry and housework


----------



## MCHB

I didn't completely suck at rapier practice tonight! I'm starting to figure out the whole "Having control" (of the opponents blade) thing and I'm starting to get less twitchy. The whole experience seems to be helping to tame a lot of my anxiety.

A long way to go though! :boogie


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself

Acquaintance that I haven't seen in 3 years recognized me. I remembered the guy but didn't remember his name. Made me feel warm and fuzzy that I've made enough of impression to be remembered after so long.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I have an interview tomorrow for an internship


----------



## ChrissyQ

Good day at work, got invited for pizza with few friends


----------



## CRAZYHeart

I got laid. yay :teeth


----------



## photorealisticotakuman

CRAZYHeart said:


> I got laid. yay :teeth


cool haha


----------



## photorealisticotakuman

I walked my friend home and while I was walking back home, I heard 2 girls walking by in my direction talking about me. " yeah his nickname is...... He is so good at visual arts and stuff...when he touches his pencil its so amazing..the way he draws is so cool " They said it so loud that they wanted me to hear it, but damn I didn't acknowledge them or look at them. I don't even know how they found out about me.
Wow thanks for the free confidence booster girls. ...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got an extra shift as I need the hours/funds


----------



## tronjheim

I went to the alumni homecoming in my high school and met familiar faces there. It was good. I'm glad I went. One teacher actually still remembers my name. Plenty of hand-shaking and a hug. Still, only three from my class came - the stupid 'A' section.


----------



## SofaKing

I woke up and kept going another day...lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Had days off. My parents took me out hiking, grocery shopping and for icecream


----------



## ShadowUser18

I was able to reconcile with a friend that I left on bad terms with. After 3 years of not speaking to each other, I was quite surprised by the lack of awkwardness.


----------



## srschirm

Made plans with a friend for tomorrow evening.


----------



## TryingMara

That I made it home ok. So happy to be home and no longer driving in the snow.


----------



## CRAZYHeart

I made a new friend


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cute brunette was chatty just now


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked, walked 1 hr, got stuff at store


----------



## alienbird

$$$


----------



## AussiePea

Given the nod to travel to Malaysia in 2 weeks to go testing on a new race car I've not worked with before. I'm also spending every waking hour studying to better understand set-up and the dynamics of these cars. This is definitely the life for me.


----------



## ghoskin

Just 'rescued' a sheep that was in the road, got it safely back in its field. Jogging in the country can be fun


----------



## loneranger

Kinda late to post, but I got to hang out with my friends the past couple of days. Made me feel so much better.


----------



## Avesatani

Had a meeting with a new sales representative from ISP of my company where i managed to talk and finish sentences properly with strong meaning and attitude


----------



## borntodie19

A guy I used to dating remembered me.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I got the internship


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked, walked 1 hr and went to the grocery store


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some nice, chatty customers so far at work, always nice that


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked, braved the bus and mall with friend I was so scared I was shaking! Got to pet the puppies in the pet store!


----------



## Quirky

Managed to go outside and be productive today, despite my anxiety.


----------



## vania31415

I gave a presentation in a lab meeting and survived! And afterwards people said it was good, I know they were just being nice but still!!!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked, finally got bank errand done, went to grocery store and dollar store


----------



## GGTFM

Two good things actually happened, I worked up the nerve to read one of my poems out loud to everyone and best of all I got to talk to my girlfriend


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked 3 hrs, went to work to pick up check, went to thrift store and bought good stuff, went to the bank, did laundry. these lil things are good coz my anxiety is too bad to do ANYTHING or go ANYWHERE so if i do ANYTHING or go ANYWHERE that means i was very very courageous!


----------



## RubixQ

ChrissyQ said:


> I walked 3 hrs, went to work to pick up check, went to thrift store and bought good stuff, went to the bank, did laundry. these lil things are good coz my anxiety is too bad to do ANYTHING or go ANYWHERE so if i do ANYTHING or go ANYWHERE that means i was very very courageous!


Well done :clap

The girl behind the counter at GAME was super cute.


----------



## iingridd

ChrissyQ said:


> I walked 3 hrs, went to work to pick up check, went to thrift store and bought good stuff, went to the bank, did laundry. these lil things are good coz my anxiety is too bad to do ANYTHING or go ANYWHERE so if i do ANYTHING or go ANYWHERE that means i was very very courageous!


Feels good, doesn't it?

-------

I was about to start arguing with my mother and get fed up. I didn't though. I told her what I felt and she did too. It was quick and spontaneous. Relieved.


----------



## Ovski

I was working alone at work today. Cute girl came into the store (working retail) and asked for advice on new ear plugs. I was about to close, but we ended up talking for quite a bit. She had such beautiful eyes.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Hiked around lake with my aunt for 1 hr


----------



## anxious87

I felt more content


----------



## ChrissyQ

Did laundry


----------



## Fat Man

I was able to get my hands on the lovely Rosalina amiibo at Target. It was a pain to wait in line so early, but in the end it was wroth it. I claimed my prize!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked


----------



## ikrisskross

So I started taking classes again (I already have a B.S.) and it's just a photography class at this one school. Today was the first day of class and at the end of class I actually walked up and talked to this girl and ended up making a friend and got her phone number! It was pretty cool because she just moved out here like me and I know how it feels just trying to make friends in a new area (and being in class is a HUGE ice breaker my god.. I wish I would've taken advantage of this sooner). Hoping I make a good friend out of this!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I hiked 1 hr around lake with my aunt, did important errand downtown, shopped and worked. My aunt sounds like she's probably going to be getting new dog soon so that means she'll share it with me! Yay!


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked all day


----------



## RubixQ

I was at a music festival featuring my niece. It's heartwarming to see so many young people with talent who enjoy music ^^


----------



## Green Eyes

Seeing my psychiatrist. He's really cute. But I only had to see him about my medication and I'll probably only see him one time. Which is probably better. But he's so cute. And thinking about him makes me smile, even though I've only met him 2 times and I know nothing about him. But I haven't feel anything for someone for more than a year, so it's nice. Sucks it have to be with a psychiatrist.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked hard all day! Co worker guy drove me home


----------



## Jesuszilla

I'm loving my internship. today I got started on my first project with great feedback.

My only complaint is that I think my boss compliments me to give me confidence since that's one of the things she's mentioned about me on the first day. Anyway, awesome place to learn from.


----------



## P1e2

I managed to speak up and decline buying products from someone (a product that has people keep buying and can't just buy once). No thank you and I'm proud of myself as had the guts (can be avoidant sometimes and was great to just speak up say no thanks and move on).


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked, went to see movie at the theatre with 2 friends, went to the mall


----------



## Owl-99

ChrissyQ said:


> I worked, went to see movie at the theatre with 2 friends, went to the mall


Well aren't you little Miss social lol.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I walked to grocery store and got groceries, my cousin's daughter was working there I chatted with her and I saw my neighbor and said hi


----------



## Kevin001

Went to the movies and didn't catch a panic attack


----------



## Flora20

I made some really good macadamia nut cookies


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked all day, took buses and braved the mall


----------



## White Walls

me and this hot guy i have been crushing on for a while have admitted we are in love <3 the only thing is i wanna get married and have kids but im scared to even go as far as meeting his family and friends! ;(


----------



## forgetmylife

dinner was good!

103 proof vodka was even better, no more sadness


----------



## ChrissyQ

Worked, walked 1hr


----------



## Cyclonic

Lotion has done wonders for my hands, don't have to worry about dry, cracked skin in the winter anymore. Can't believe I didn't try this sooner.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Worked long day, took buses, went to library and waterfront and crab dock with friend


----------



## nervousbat

I got some work done for a really great client. I'm illustrating for her kid's book she's writing.


----------



## papaSmurf

This song was exactly what I needed tonight:


----------



## ChrissyQ

did 2 loads of laundry, I worked, bought purple dog stuffed animal, friend got me valentines gift chocolates


----------



## zomgz

Finished all my homework.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Cleaned house, a fave youtuber made a video today!


----------



## SwtSurrender

Today I went to garage sales and I had a sexy time, cuz they were sexy garage sales, then I also went to the kids' playground and went down some nice slides and then I rode a horsey thingy on some springs; the one for little kids, I had a wild ride very fun, the neighbors were staring at me like wha*****.... I'm funny. Then I told the horsey thing that he is too small for me ahahah! I'm so goofy even on zoloft! must be the zoloft kicking in.


----------



## feels

My anxiety has been flaring up recently and I'm not sure why. But I came home to my boyfriend surprising me with a handmade card, a stuffed bulldog, and chocolate acai berries. So, all is pretty great.


----------



## TimH916

They had girl scout cookies at the weed shop, plus got a little money from a Craigslist sale.


----------



## tejasjs

I went out of home on weekends for the first time almost after 3 months
I fighted my anxiety
Went to mobile store and got new SIM card
Feeling like a winner


----------



## ChrissyQ

Went hiking with my aunt, gave friends Valentine's day card and presents and went with them to bowling


----------



## Shizuma

I just succeed in applying eyeliner and I feel better. Now I'm going outside to this tattoo shop for my piercing. Hope I'll come back with it. :3


----------



## ChrissyQ

Yesterday spent the day at friends we went out to a festival and shopping and walked the dog and had dinner and watched a movie


----------



## TenYears

I got paired up with that cute girl at work today. Our boss sent me over to her area & I was like "Eeeeewwww I have to work with yooouuu! Gross. Cooties, I'm gonna get cooties." And that made her laugh. We talked a bit. I got to know her a little more, and vice versa. Sometimes she really cracks me up. And then sometimes she can be pretty blunt. Overall she seems really cool though. She has a bf, which is great as far as I'm concerned cos I'm not looking for a gf anyways, that's the last f-ing thing I need. I can see us being friends though, I really like her.

Her birthday is 4/4/69. (She made a point of telling me NOT to make any wisecracks about "69"). My birthday is 5/5/70. That's just weird.


----------



## Cam1

Gave my notice at work, told my family I'm leaving in three weeks. Feeling all motivated. So much to do between now and when I leave. Got an apartment lined up and am moving to Virginia the first weekend in March. Finally getting a fresh start with my life. Not gonna screw it up this time like I did when I turned 18. Gonna bust my *** and try to get a life, get a job, get back in school... ACTUALLY DO SOMETHING WITH MY LIFE. Yay, positive thoughts.


----------



## social worker

My gf took me to lunch today and I tried shaved ice at the boba place for the 1st time...damn it was good!:clap


----------



## Improbable

Got back in touch with my best friend after not talking to anyone for a decade.


----------



## S a m

I'm ahead of so much school work right now it's pretty great.


----------



## calichick

There's this youngish exec at my work who I talked to not too long ago and kind of had a crush on from the moment I first met him since we kind of had a "moment", he's got the most amazing blue eyes and normally I'm not a fan of the blue, anyways I was disappointed after finding out he was married. 

Anyways I'm standing in the kitchen today (where all the magic happens) minding my own business, trying not to make direct eye contact with anyone, when this guy comes within inches of me, is practically in my business leering down my neck. And it's a moment comparable to when a guy comes at you in a bar or other venue.

And I turn over and it's him, and I'm blushing like crazy and our eyes meet and I was about to say hi, how's it going, small talk this, small talk that, but he's literally just staring at me, and it's incredibly awkward so I look down quickly, and I'm like f*** it, look up again, he looks at me again and that continues for another two times. And he looks like he's about to say something the first time like we've known eachother for ages but hesitates and withdraws..


Wait, what just happened? So weird... Men can be so damn weird!

On a side note, my life sounds like some half-*ssed 50 Shades of Grey novel minus all the sex...I'm enjoying every moment of it save for that last part ..


----------



## bruised

calichick said:


> There's this youngish exec at my work who I talked to not too long ago and kind of had a crush on from the moment I first met him since we kind of had a "moment", he's got the most amazing blue eyes and normally I'm not a fan of the blue, anyways I was disappointed after finding out he was married.
> 
> Anyways I'm standing in the kitchen today (where all the magic happens) minding my own business, trying not to make direct eye contact with anyone, when this guy comes within inches of me, is practically in my business leering down my neck. And it's a moment comparable to when a guy comes at you in a bar or other venue.
> 
> And I turn over and it's him, and I'm blushing like crazy and our eyes meet and I was about to say hi, how's it going, small talk this, small talk that, but he's literally just staring at me, and it's incredibly awkward so I look down quickly, and I'm like f*** it, look up again, he looks at me again and that continues for another two times. And he looks like he's about to say something the first time like we've known eachother for ages but hesitates and withdraws..
> 
> Wait, what just happened? So weird... Men can be so damn weird!
> 
> On a side note, my life sounds like some half-*ssed 50 Shades of Grey novel minus all the sex...I'm enjoying every moment of it save for that last part ..


Stop hesitating, stop giving a ****, and start doing whatever the **** you want. Hope that helps.


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> I got paired up with that cute girl at work today....She has a bf, which is great .


Cute girl + has a boyfriend + that's great

Something doesn't add up there.

I don't know about you but when I find out the hot guy is taken I secretly cling on to the hope that he'll break up with his gf ...

Is that evil? Nah just reality..

Good for you though..



bruised said:


> Stop hesitating, stop giving a ****, and start doing whatever the **** you want. Hope that helps.


Well I normally wouldn't hesitate but the way he was looking at me threw me off a bit because he looked like he was about to say something but didn't. And after the third time of our eyes meeting and on the verge of mustering up a few words, I'm like ok something's strange here. Rofl Awkward as hell moment.


----------



## calichick

You know more and more as I'm going along this journey that we call life, I'm beginning to have less faith and respect in men in general (or maybe just the entire idea of monogamy), not like there was a whole lot to begin with but there are moments throughout the day that I've never experienced before in my 20 something odd years of living where I'm just like, how the hell am I going to settle down with this "thing" of a man. Like I've literally been diffusing this concept in my head trying to materialize it with great difficulty.. I have very little confidence in them and it scares me because I've witnessed some sh*tty sh*tty stuff on their part -married men I am mostly referring to - and I have no idea how I will ever find some way in me to every fully invest myself in a man.

I am very confused and seem to be in a great dilemma, candidly speaking...I need a guidebook on learning to trust 'men' because honey, that ship has long sailed..


----------



## scaredbutok

I arranged to meet a friend in town- meaning i will have to get the bus! Public transport step!


----------



## forgetmylife

there's alcohol left...


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> Cute girl + has a boyfriend + that's great
> 
> Something doesn't add up there.
> 
> I don't know about you but when I find out the hot guy is taken I secretly cling on to the hope that he'll break up with his gf ...
> 
> Is that evil? Nah just reality..
> 
> Good for you though..


Meh. Yeah, I'd be lying if I said I didn't wish she was single. But watchya gonna do. Of course she's taken.

It's a shame that she probably has no idea she's settling for him. And she has no idea that I would treat her like an absolute queen, I would make her so happy, I would help her rediscover her sexuality and redefine what it means for her to be a woman, I would make her speak in tongues, I would make her toes tingle, and I would never, ever get tired of doing it. But, meh, it's her loss I guess.

Am I a little full of myself lmfao? Maybe. Idk. It doesn't matter though. I'm never gonna be with her. And maybe it's better that way. Because I need to concentrate on myself, and getting my head together. I'm pretty screwed up at this point. Do I want to wake up in her bed, in her arms? F*** yeah I do, but it's never gonna happen. So whatevs.


----------



## Shizuma

Earlier this day I called a restaurant to book a table and no one answered, I didn't leave any message. And now the restaurant owner call me back, and well that's a simple thing, but he just could have ignore that my phone number called. And it makes me think that as simple as it is (well, that's his job) metaphorically he didn't wait for me to call again and he goes for it and it is a state of mind I try to take mine. And he said "see you Friday" and I feel expected. This call made me feel good.


----------



## srschirm

Met two of my neighbors after I helped clear their cars of snow.


----------



## Citrine

Aced an exam I thought I failed. I don't know how that happened. Felt like I guessed on most of the questions.


----------



## Loveless

I didn't die.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

I gave my teacher a Valentine's Day present and she really liked it and it made her day.


----------



## Ovski

Went to the doctor, even though I was slightly nervous and couldn't sleep the night before. Turned out great. Very professional guy.


----------



## bruised

calichick said:


> You know more and more as I'm going along this journey that we call life, I'm beginning to have less faith and respect in men in general (or maybe just the entire idea of monogamy), not like there was a whole lot to begin with but there are moments throughout the day that I've never experienced before in my 20 something odd years of living where I'm just like, how the hell am I going to settle down with this "thing" of a man. Like I've literally been diffusing this concept in my head trying to materialize it with great difficulty.. I have very little confidence in them and it scares me because I've witnessed some sh*tty sh*tty stuff on their part -married men I am mostly referring to - and I have no idea how I will ever find some way in me to every fully invest myself in a man.
> 
> I am very confused and seem to be in a great dilemma, candidly speaking...I need a guidebook on learning to trust 'men' because honey, that ship has long sailed..


I think you're unveiling the illusory idea that men are worthy of romance. Women are where it's at. Everyone would be into women if they could see sexiness for what it is. Oooh yeah.


----------



## aquarin

Yesterday I was on skype with my bf and some friends of his, playing online games. I had been avoiding this for so long but I finally did it.


----------



## kivi

I told my parents about my school problems and they were understanding. They didn't underestimate and they'll talk with my teacher (I'm nervous about that).


----------



## Kevin001

I went out the house today and ate at Chili's.


----------



## srschirm

Kevin001 said:


> I went out the house today and ate at Chili's.


That place is good. They used to have killer chocolate shakes.


----------



## calichick

bruised said:


> I think you're unveiling the illusory idea that men are worthy of romance. Women are where it's at. Everyone would be into women if they could see sexiness for what it is. Oooh yeah.


I think I'm unveiling the not so illusory idea that most men have the emotional attention span of a cricket.


----------



## The Linux Guy

got to stay home from work


----------



## feels

There's this guy that comes in to Chipotle pretty often and he's just so genuinely sweet and seems slightly shy. A while back after he left I made a vow to myself to comp his meal next time he showed up. Well he came in today and I was so stoked. I hope it made him happy. I feel like I saw his cheeks get red but maybe that was in my head. But omg I hope they did


----------



## ChrissyQ

I worked, went to chinese smorgasbord lunch with large group/friends


----------



## TabbyTab

I drew for 5 hours straight today yeeee


----------



## ChrissyQ

Worked 12 hrs, took buses, went to waterfront and library


----------



## derpasaurus

I had the guts to strike up a short conversation with my crush :yay


----------



## cmed

Finally getting a new computer. Ordered it this morning, should be here sometime this coming week. The fan on my current laptop sounds really bad and I don't trust myself enough to try taking it apart to clean or replace it, and I'm due for something a little more upgraded anyway.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Walked 1hr around lake with my aunt, did 2 loads laundry, worked


----------



## loneranger

Well, it was 30 mins. ago. one of my friends asked me what would I do without him or his brother. He knows about my social problems that I don't hang out with hardly anyone else. I can't believe he cares. Though, I am starting to get closer to another friend who I rarely talk to before. I guess my social life is improving more.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Walked 1.5 hrs, bought stuff at mall, went out with my parents, Dad made us pancakes for dinner


----------



## TenYears

Looks like she's gone. Lmao.


----------



## feels

There's this cat that always hangs around my mom's house that like never wants anything to do with me. But earlier when I was leaving her house it came up to me and rubbed all over me. Felt like I was being blessed. :mushy


----------



## TheEchoingGreen

It's been raining all day


----------



## RubixQ

Spent a little time with my brother which felt good actually.


----------



## aGenericUsername

Decided to do something that I wanted to do instead of trying to please people


----------



## ChrissyQ

I'm getting new good phsyciatrist from New York, I walked over 2 hours, went shopping at 3 thrift stores


----------



## calichick

He just stares at me....I was going to say hi to him today but I was wearing a partial skank outfit to work today (tight top and high heels) so I wasn't in the mood to chat him up or stay standing for longer than 10 seconds...but dude, if he stares anymore he'll need corrective surgery...I like it, I just wish he says something, you know hi how's your day. I was even smiling at him. I never smile at cute guys.

This is why I wear comfortable clothing. No one ever made tight underwire push up bras, shoes which pinch your toes and shirts which keep riding down for the approachable woman :lol


----------



## sad vlad

I had a conversation with 2 college girls while on train. In general, it went pretty well.


----------



## aquarin

It has been a great day! I woke up early, went to ALL my classes which is super productive of me, I talked on skype in english with a foreign person (I hadn't done that for YEARS, since english is not my native language and I'm really anxious speaking it) and it went really well. Then I went out for coffee with my friend and her boyfriend which was also fun.


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Went to the dermatologist expecting her to tell me to learn live with my acne and (reduced) eczema, as she said 3 months ago that this would be my last appointment. Instead she's finally giving me antibiotics to target the acne. At first they wouldn't admit it was acne but part of the eczema so this was kind of a pleasant surprise.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Worked, had hot chocolate with friend at Tim Hortons, walked 1 hr,


----------



## P1e2

Walking my dog, chicken pot pie baking in the oven, eating dark chocolate covered pretzels.


----------



## Kevin001

I had some Taco Bell :boogie


----------



## ChrissyQ

Walked 1.5 hrs, worked hard, co worker drove me home


----------



## fictionz

I woke up early. Had toast and coffee. Arrived at the office before noon, unlike the usual after-the-noon timing. Feels productive :clap


----------



## ChrissyQ

hiked with my aunt


----------



## ChrissyQ

Walked 2 hrs, spent day with my parents, went out of town, went to beach, we got free coffees at McDonalds, did lots of shopping, got cord pants at The Gap for $7! and had dinner at my parents


----------



## Mousy

I had been wanting to get a library card for the longest time but had a lot of anxiety about going. And I finally went today.


----------



## deelishuss

Went to the gym this morning and walked the dog which really set a good tone for the rest of my day


----------



## cybernaut

Got accepted into my first Masters Degree program after getting rejected from one last week. I am now waiting for 5 more graduate schools. Here I am nearly shedding a fųcking tear after reading the acceptance notification on this PC at my university computer lab. I can't believe it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got free tickets to a beer festival this weekend from work


----------



## ChrissyQ

Hiked with my aunt 4 mornings in a row! Got an important errand done. Went to the library and got DVDs


----------



## calichick

Dudddddddde the same guy came over to talk to us today- Mr, Brunette 6'1, scruffy face -and he's not as 'twiggy' as I thought, either that or he's been hitting the gym, his arms are so nice...I can just imagine them wrapped around me...hmm

Pretty fine.


But better than that, I've got a major, MAJOR crush and this isn't Mr, Blondie Chris Hemsworth-look-alike-giving me all the signs that say 'go'.

This guy. Omg he's so cute. He's like 6'3, tall, super fit, not skinny at all but not gym rat, like normal. Normal is my thing. Brunette, hm he's hot. At work, I'm sitting right in plain view where people have to pass, and you can kind of tell when men get quiet around you or avert their eyes and smile...

I would. In a heartbeat.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom got me a strawberry-banana shake.


----------



## Cyclonic

2 days smoke free, I was just a light smoker but I'm glad to quit finally... Hopefully forever.


----------



## JenMarie

I snuggled with my kitten all morning


----------



## veron

I ran into an acquaintance from before that I had liked but didn't have a way of contacting. We exchanged numbers and agreed to meet up again


----------



## TabbyTab

My drawing might get picked for the governer youth's art exhibition! yeeee I was so excited omg ;n; even if I don't get picked the fact that my art teacher is giving me this opportunity is amazing itself


----------



## Blue Dino

My post count is now no longer at 666.


----------



## probably offline

I took a walk and felt the sun on my face. I had to stop and just stand there for a while. I realized how sun-deprived I've been this winter. I don't think that humans are meant to live here.


----------



## AussiePea

Actually feeling pretty excited about the next month, 2 separate trips overseas, one to the south of France and one to England. I think I should do some video blogs too for ****s and giggles.


----------



## srschirm

Removed snow from my neighbor's car. It feels so good to help out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Work discount kicked in


----------



## TryingMara

Work was closed due to the snow


----------



## Zyriel

Chili Cheeseburger. Dreading to have to have it come out on the other end though LOL Alas, all that it would create would be a fog of noxious gas to eliminate any arachnid and or other threats in one's bowl of dispense!


----------



## srschirm

GirlInterruptedd said:


> The sun came out today with the promise of Spring


Same here...it feels so nice!


----------



## zomgz

I ate food today.


----------



## Therin

2nd day at my job WENT SO WELL. I love my job already. Everyone is so kind and friendly! It makes being friendly all the more easier!


----------



## panickyprincess

Visited a friend I hadn't seen in about a year yesterday. It was nice to catch up.


----------



## Kevin001

My twin sister came into town.


----------



## ElectricFour

Helped out and communicated with a lot of customers at work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My girlfriend and I ate some of her homemade cheesecake on the roof of the griffith observatory and then snuggled each other a bit. We only spent a couple hours together, but I cherish every second I get to spend with her. She always puts me in a calmer and happier mood.


----------



## TabbyTab

My drawing might get picked for regionals or state eeeee im so excited my teachers were congratulating me and everything today man I felt like I was blushing


----------



## ChrissyQ

AussiePea said:


> I think I should do some video blogs too


Please do! lol


----------



## ChrissyQ

Walked 1.5 hrs, worked hard!, got ride home with co workers


----------



## ghoskin

*Going to see SOKO*

Yeah, just found out my fav singer is playing in london. bought a ticket and i'm going..Yeah
Got no friends so i'm telling you lot.
Her name's Soko..check her out on youtube..you can't have her though she's mine.
i might have to wear a mask of a young handsome guy's face cause i'm way too old for this stuff


----------



## cosmicslop

Felt pretty productive today and had the energy to get through everything I had to do. And sometimes it's nice having a random stranger compliment that you look nice.


----------



## momentsunset

My cousin wrote me a sweet e-mail. I realize how fortunate I am to have a supportive, caring relative. I don't have many that even put an effort into talking to me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Change of scenery, different faces to see. Felt an uplift as the night drew in.


----------



## cmed

It is a warm, beautiful spring day.


----------



## meandernorth

Farewell, snow. Spring weather is here. The beach can't be far behind.


----------



## TabbyTab

Presented my speech today and it actually went really well. Realized there were people who were just as nervous if not more as me. And my mom found out about my sa sort of so I guess that's good? Idk 8p


----------



## TryingMara

The weather was so nice, so much warmer and sunnier than it has been lately. I was in a much better mood as a result. Plus, I got a bunch of stuff done at work and talked a little more to my coworkers


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Did pretty good at avoiding beta behavior today. It's amazing how night and day the difference is in the way people treat me when I'm able to stop the nervous people pleasing mannerisms I usually have. No one talked any **** about me today and my coworkers actually talked to me like a man for once.


----------



## TabbyTab

I was actually social today. Kept up a conversation with this girl who I'm aquantices with. It made me feel really good actually talking to someone new DD and she begged me to go to her birthday party in July lol...


----------



## slyfox

Got $20 worth of free stuff of my choice on ebay. Was because of some coupons I got for selling during a promotion. Was expecting one of the $10 coupons but no idea why I got the other. Coupons saved the day, because I underestimated the shipping/expenses and barely did better than breaking even on the item I sold.


----------



## Nitrogen

i found a mixtape that i stupidly didn't dl/save before the original creator deleted it from soundcloud, i've kept thinking about it for the past six months and FINALLY remembered the name of it and managed to find it incorporated into someone's mix/collab project which was downloadable and i've been listening to it on repeat for the past three hrs now this is literally the happiest i've been in months this is ****ing pathetic but god damn such _good_ music thank the lord


----------



## animeflower6084

I finally finished my graphic design homework that I have been stuck on for the past 3 days, finishing my homework actually put a smile on my face.


----------



## SofaKing

Ok...hear me out as this was a good thing relative to my job. 

I saw my first dead person (a couple days dead) at least and didn't freak out. More of a, "hmm...interesting" sort of way. Of course, this person died alone, naked, and found because of unpaid rent, but let's ignore that.

Now, if there were smells or decomposition, not sure how I'd hold up to that. Onward and onward.


----------



## zoslow

Went home and saw I got two boxes of propranolol in the mail this week.
Now I don't need to worry about running out of the med


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a free 4-Pack of Magners Pear Cider from the taste tester that was in the store when I arrived for my shift today


----------



## meandernorth

I had a change of scenery that was needed.


----------



## RandomlyGenerated

Spent awhile with my brother and his friends tonight, played some Cards Against Humanity and watched Jeopardy. I've never been sure how to talk to them but it went well.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

i played cards with some girls in my class


----------



## fieldsofhues

I got an A in my Human development exam and this essay that i'm working on is almost complete.


----------



## Crisigv

Finally won a free coffee from Tim Hortons roll up.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I helped a homeless lady with bags of cans tied to her bicycle by insisting she took the $10 I offered to her. She refused at first but eventually accepted it as I pressed her, and she was so grateful that she gave me a hug. I have decided that focusing on this behaviour is a powerful tool for change, and with a bit of luck will help me to look outwardly instead of dwelling on the ****tiness that is my life all the time.

Also, in the afternoon I gave my motorcycle a much needed once-over. Took it for a quick blast around the neighbourhood to dry it off and was quickly reminded of why it is such a monster.


----------



## SofaKing

On the plus side, a blood test excluded the likelihood that I have an incurable degenerative autoimmune disorder.

On the downside, I still have a potentially chronic condition that'll take a lot of care to correct or manage to return quality of life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got free Lithuanian beer to try from work


----------



## 2Milk

Uninstalled steam, and instead of playing video games all day like i usually do. I tried to catch up with my calculus class. I spent 7 hours straight working on it. Still behind thought. Will probably do another 7 hours tomorrow.


----------



## INFJCAT

I gained a lot more confidence today to start seeing things in a really positive manner.


----------



## Pompeii

Went to KFC. Nuggets. I haven't been able to order from KFC, by myself, for about 15 years. Chicken salt. It's one of those tiny victories that makes you feel good and also fat. Chips. Did I mention nuggets?


----------



## INFJCAT

*I asked a girl out I had my eye on a date for coffee and she said YES! *

We hit it off quite well initially as I had my eye on her for sometime so I'm hoping to keep the momentum going.

Wow things are going nicely!


----------



## Tonightsagoodnight

My dad joined Xbox live. Now, we can play games together.


----------



## SunshineSam218

We had a pool party today. It's actually warm enough weather here in Florida. I'm so glad that I actually got to swim in the pool. Yay!


----------



## iingridd

1. i helped them. the husband and wife. waited for nothing in return. i couldn't leave them behind.
2. paid for my parents' lunch.
3. responded to my SAS friend's message.


----------



## Zyriel

Made a succulent tenderass pork roast.


----------



## angiemarie

I made the decision to stop drinking today and went to a gym. I wouldn't have gone to the gym if I drank so technically that is one thing. :b


----------



## cybernaut

I will be moving to Washington DC to start my Masters Degree in Fall 2015 . I've never been to DC or live no where near it. But, I'm excited!


----------



## cybernaut

On another good note:

I finished my 21 pages worth of ****ing research papers today! And my most stressful class got cancelled for this Friday. A free weekend for the first time ever this semester? *Gasp*.


----------



## TenYears

After work she kissed me goodbye today. Which is kind of a big deal, cos she said she wasn't gonna kiss me on the lips, that was one of her rules when we started all this.

Also, in the car on our lunchbreak she leaned way over and bit my thigh. And she like, barely missed my dick. The woman is a freak, like me I guess :b

I get to see her tomorrow. Not everybody got called in, but we did. And it's gonna be a short work day. She might come over to my place after. I still can't believe all this is happening with this girl I crushed on from work. I'm still in shock. I didn't really think she'd ever even notice me lol.


----------



## millyxox

I had a day off today.


----------



## TheDigitalMan

I registered for mental health care at a place in my local city that provides dirt cheap health care services for people with no income. It was pretty awkward in there, but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## wrongguy

I just talked to my sister. She assured me she still cares about me and wants to help out any way she can. It's good cuz I start thinking no one gives a crap anymore and just wants to be rid of me and I'm alone in the world trying to deal with this nasty SA garbage. So that was I big boost for me.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

I did a lot of cleaning in my room.


----------



## vanishingpt

I remembered how much I love writing, and why I chose to follow this path in the first place. I just can't believe how far I've strayed off my path in terms of work ethic. I've been procrastinating a lot lately, but I think that's due to the series of mini-existential crises I've been having since the past year. Some things I wish never happened, but at the same time I'm glad. I don't want to be too overly optimistic, but this new sense of freedom that comes from breaking away from the previous system of thought and structure is scary and liberating at the same time.


----------



## TPG

I finally found my "real friends" so to speak.I no longer do what other people ask me to do that would make me look stupid.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

I got to know myself a little bit better today.


----------



## calichick

Omfg dude. Dude. 

dude!

The guy, the deer in headlights-shy-weird obsession guy who sits right next to me, he was literally just staring at me today. I look over because I notice he turned his head and I thought he was actually going to talk for once but he is is just staring at me for like 7 seconds.

This is making me sick. This weird *** relationship we got going:

Me: trying to make small talk with him, trying to get him to say more than three words, trying to get him to say HI to me in passing

It's making me sick.

I pass him in the hall today, big smile say hi to him with a grin, NO EXPRESSION on his face except to stare at me no hi back no grimace nada.

It is mentally straining like f*** me. F*** me I'm used to men acting shy around me but *most* of them have some common decency to acknowledge me or *try* at it.


This guy is so scared I feel like if I make one wrong move in his direction he might pass out.

I AM NOT WELL to deal with this.

And not only that. No not only that

I have the tall British guy who is always staring at me like constantly, I pass him today tried to make eye contact, big smile on my face was gonna say hi, he doesn't even acknowledge me, wtf is this weird game.

And another guy. Another guy who introduced himself to me not too long ago, I pass I smile at, he pretends he doesn't see me.

And wtf! There's also this model caliber guy at my work who acts timid around me...

I don't understand why men can be so timid....f*** me I thought I was shy. Not only the betas and the shorties and all that but some really hot men and such.

feel like I look like a big ogre sometimes, I know I'm pretty and I'm attractive but being alienated as such above, being treated as an outcast, a foreigner a leper someone "different"

Just makes me feel incredibly unwanted. :sigh

Also spent $300 on a pair of shoes. Not sure if crazy.


----------



## 2Milk

calichick said:


> Omfg dude. Dude.
> 
> dude!
> 
> The guy, the deer in headlights-shy-weird obsession guy who sits right next to me, he was literally just staring at me today. I look over because I notice he turned his head and I thought he was actually going to talk for once but he is is just staring at me for like 7 seconds.
> 
> This is making me sick. This weird *** relationship we got going:
> 
> Me: trying to make small talk with him, trying to get him to say more than three words, trying to get him to say HI to me in passing
> 
> It's making me sick.
> 
> I pass him in the hall today, big smile say hi to him with a grin, NO EXPRESSION on his face except to stare at me no hi back no grimace nada.
> 
> It is mentally straining like f*** me. F*** me I'm used to men acting shy around me but *most* of them have some common decency to acknowledge me or *try* at it.
> 
> This guy is so scared I feel like if I make one wrong move in his direction he might pass out.
> 
> I AM NOT WELL to deal with this.


Lmao, that guy sounds just like me a few years back. If i were you i would move on a find someone else. He will *never* talk back unless you do so first.


----------



## calichick

2Milk said:


> Lmao, that guy sounds just like me a few years back. If i were you i would move on a find someone else. He will *never* talk back unless you do so first.


I think you got the wrong idea.

I DONT LIKE HIM, I just want to act like a normal human being around him, and want him to act like a normal human being around me.

I want to be able to "talk" to the person who sits 5 inches from me.

F*** it's so sad. We had lunch today in complete silence.

I am always the one to make the effort to start a convo and it dies instantly.

Holy crap so much for civil conversation.

He is so shy it makes it incredibly awkward...like talk to me baby I don't bite...


----------



## calichick

Like I know I'm hot but hot people are not all that.

If you talk to me maybe you realize my personality is hideous or something (it's not but I'm a big pushover and not as intimidating as I look). Tis the truth people.


To top all this sh*t off I got stalker guy from my last job stalking the life out of my online social media just because I agreed to go out with him in a temporary lapse of judgment and changed my mind 2 days in.

And now he thinks I've fallen off planet earth I can't deal! f*** me.

It feels so good being out in the night air, no one around, see the stars, feel the cool wind and the silence, feel like there's someone up there playing a big joke. And laughing and wondering what is the point?


----------



## 2Milk

Oops, the girl i was afraid did like me so i kinda placed that dude in my exact shoes. my bad.

"hot people are not all that." Most people will never understand that, sucks for you, deal with being hot and intimidating people. or wear a fat suit.


----------



## calichick

Thanks for the kind words of support sweetheart


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> Omfg dude. Dude.
> 
> dude!
> 
> The guy, the deer in headlights-shy-weird obsession guy who sits right next to me, he was literally just staring at me today. I look over because I notice he turned his head and I thought he was actually going to talk for once but he is is just staring at me for like 7 seconds.
> 
> This is making me sick. This weird *** relationship we got going:
> 
> Me: trying to make small talk with him, trying to get him to say more than three words, trying to get him to say HI to me in passing
> 
> It's making me sick.
> 
> I pass him in the hall today, big smile say hi to him with a grin, NO EXPRESSION on his face except to stare at me no hi back no grimace nada.
> 
> It is mentally straining like f*** me. F*** me I'm used to men acting shy around me but *most* of them have some common decency to acknowledge me or *try* at it.
> 
> This guy is so scared I feel like if I make one wrong move in his direction he might pass out.
> 
> I AM NOT WELL to deal with this.
> 
> And not only that. No not only that
> 
> I have the tall British guy who is always staring at me like constantly, I pass him today tried to make eye contact, big smile on my face was gonna say hi, he doesn't even acknowledge me, wtf is this weird game.
> 
> And another guy. Another guy who introduced himself to me not too long ago, I pass I smile at, he pretends he doesn't see me.
> 
> And wtf! There's also this model caliber guy at my work who acts timid around me...
> 
> I don't understand why men can be so timid....f*** me I thought I was shy. Not only the betas and the shorties and all that but some really hot men and such.
> 
> feel like I look like a big ogre sometimes, I know I'm pretty and I'm attractive but being alienated as such above, being treated as an outcast, a foreigner a leper someone "different"
> 
> Just makes me feel incredibly unwanted. :sigh
> 
> Also spent $300 on a pair of shoes. Not sure if crazy.


Face it gurl, your raw, overpowering sexuality, your mere presence is intimidating. What's not to get?

It is pretty f-ing rude to not, uhm, act like a normal human being and say hi to the people you pass while at work. Goddamn, all it takes is a simple "hi", it's a one syllable word, breathe in and out, say it, and just keep walking. Having said that, Cali, I've had the kind of anxiety before that just prevents me from speaking to anyone. I've just crawled into a hole at work before, clocked in, done it, and clocked out. But to do that every day for weeks is just...I don't even know.

And the staring thing. That is, yeah, definitely just creepy.

Sorry gurl wish I had some advice. But have you tried talking to him? Break the ice? I mean, doesn't have to be a deep, meaningful conversation, just something about work, or whatever.

Jeezus H, sumbiiiatch, OMG, your ability to intimidate people constantly amazes me. But the thing is...you're really not that intimidating. Just peek out over the walls occasionally and be friendly. Tear down the walls
I've never seen any pics of you, I'm sure you're beautiful (Monty has told me he's just in love). But just chillax.

I don't hate you because you're beautiful


----------



## calichick

Yes you missed the part where I said I've been trying to get him to open up.

actually I've tried on 4 occasions to have a conversation with him and he gives 3 word responses and then proceeds to widen his eyes and just give me this tongue tied look. It's incredibly strange/weird/awkward/funny etc I dunno these habits of strange men ..I tried to gauge him if he's just awkward around women in general but he treats others just fine and dandy even jokes around some times..

Actually he was one of the dudes that interviewed me for this job and during our convo, he was staring at me so much he lost track of what he was thinking/saying. There were moments of 5-8 seconds where we were just sitting in silence looking at each other. Lmfao.

Was quite entertaining for me to say the least but something tells me he's one of the reasons why I got hired in the end.


I remember on my first day at the job, he turns around to look at my face, says absolutely nothing and turns back walks away. Holy sh!t this dude is unique. Think he got a little crush on me tho


----------



## AussiePea

Remembered that Friday and Monday are national holidays (Good Friday and Easter Monday). Praise the non existent lord!


----------



## Esteban

I realized again how amazing I am at flying scout helicopters in BF4


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Finally got round to getting to ikea, got some quirky new storage and a few plants for the house. Sorted my electricity out so can stay back at mine again. Friend who lives in the city has just moved house and has asked me up.. Considering going, just maybe not tonight. 

I need to go to a gig or something fun.


----------



## PandaBearx

Tried bubble tea today & it was yummy :3


----------



## cmed

Took the first day off from working that I've had in about a month and just laid in bed all day watching season 4 of Louie on Netflix. 

Man, I needed a day like that. I've been working like an insane person, trying to stop my entire life from circling the drain. Finally in the clear now and can rest. Hopefully things start looking up for a little while.


----------



## calichick

I met THE hottest guy today. Omg he was so cute and not in the "everyone else thinks he's cute/popular" way. Dark hair, deep eyes, nice arms, nice nails.

I had to force myself to remain composed - talk very slowly avoid sudden eye contact.


But wow, so cute.

And...for the punchline, not tall. Not tall at all.


So damn cute, Jesus.

He came to ask for help from me and then about an hour later, came back to check on a work related issue and I was getting lost in his eyes....this one I really like....

Gonna go stalk him online now...see what he's about..


----------



## AussiePea

4 day weekend begins today, just chillllllin.


----------



## forgetmylife

i had such an amazing sleep last night! ready to take on the world!


----------



## TryingMara

I heard from someone I deeply care for, who I haven't heard from in awhile. I had been meaning to contact them and even planned to do it today. It was so exciting to look down at my phone and see their name pop up. Made my day!


----------



## cole phelps

So i'm going to finally be able to tick dinner and the movies with a women off my bucket list, Might be cliché but I've wanted to do it for the longest time, 

Here's the thing, I'm recovering from the flu  theirs always something right ? It should be ok though im in the recovery stage the only issue is my voice, From what I can tell it's pretty much back to normal but it might still be a little ''blocked'' for lack of a better term, (if it is it's only slight)

I'm healthy enough to go, if I still looked sick I wouldn't even consider it, The other thing is, I barely know this women so im worried if I cancel that might be enough for her to change her mind on the whole thing, 

This all got set up via text, it was just sheer luck she agreed to the movie but then she suggested dinner to and i'm like ''score''

now lastly and I cant stress this enough, this isn't a date, it's two friends hanging out which is perfect because it means I can relax, enjoy the night and not overthink things,

she's got a 30 year old son, and im immature enough to be her 16 year old son, so I cant stress enough this isn't a ''sexual'' thing'' It's just two people getting to know each other, I don't know her age because you don't ask women their age that's the rule, 

How did I meet this women ? at the circus strangely enough, I've wrote other posts about it on here, 

it's all pretty exciting, In a lot of ways it's better than a real date because anytime im feeling nervous I can remind myself of that and it'll take the edge off !!!


----------



## cole phelps

continuing on from the above post, 4 and a half hours later......

I had a really good night, It was amazing, The fast and furious 7 is s great movie, I was very happy with it, I'm not going to give away spoilers though  

The dinner was really nice, I've lived in this town my whole life but never been to the place we went, so even that was a nice touch, 

I felt I did fine with the conversation, granted I focused on talking about her the whole time but I'm new to this, the important thing is their was conversation and not a huge amounts of silence, their were some, but only small and felt rather natural, 


It was a really nice night, I was very happy with it,

I rate my performance (taking everything into consideration) 6/10, I feel it was a good performance but it was far from perfect, I still consider it a win though,

I think in reality is was a 4 or 5, I think 3 requires at least some jerkish behaviour or you have to mess the night up somewhat, I didn't do that I was just boring so I think that's 4/5 territory, Being bored sucks but having some guy ruin you're night is worse lol,


----------



## baseballdude

Talked with a girl tonight at a gathering that I have had my eye on at my church for a month or two. I am so glad I finally broke the ice with her. She is a great girl, and we got along very well. I am looking forward to getting to know her better as I see her at church throughout the next several weeks.


----------



## TenYears

baseballdude said:


> Talked with a girl tonight at a gathering that I have had my eye on at my church for a month or two. I am so glad I finally broke the ice with her. She is a great girl, and we got along very well. I am looking forward to getting to know her better as I see her at church throughout the next several weeks.


Awesome, man, breaking the ice is the hardest part! Serious.

Took my son to KC Royals v Astros game Saturday, upgraded seats.

I got to spend time playing basketball and games with my kids. I've got an awesome video of my dad & my son making two 40' underhanded shots back to back, I may even put it on youtube just for fun lmao.

And my parents announced they were taking us all on an 8 day cruise to Cancun, Jamaica and Cozumel next summer. Kids are just crazy, insane, hyped.


----------



## tejasjs

I greeted GOOD MORNING to 4 co-workers at my office


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

had to talk in front of a class but just found out it got cancelled


----------



## RubixQ

*creepiness alert*
*creepiness alert*

I was leaving the library and one of the staff had a skirt on with a slit in the side. The way she was standing the slit was apart exposing her legs and boots. 

It was truly a wonderful sight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Manchester City lost to Crystal Palace


----------



## tea111red

I got some reeeaaaallly good advice.


----------



## jmjheart

I woke up this morning


----------



## probably offline

I just went to see a student counsellor at a university. I felt so awkward walking around there. Like I didn't belong, and like everyone else knew it. Well... at least I did it.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

probably offline said:


> I just went to see a student counsellor at a university. I felt so awkward walking around there. Like I didn't belong, and like everyone else knew it. Well... at least I did it.


That is excellent! Was it helpful?


----------



## probably offline

Mrs Salvatore said:


> That is excellent! Was it helpful?


Not really. I'm still confused :>


----------



## Tokztero

Got my refund.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> I just went to see a student counsellor at a university. I felt so awkward walking around there. Like I didn't belong, and like everyone else knew it. Well... at least I did it.


Well done! :yay


----------



## Conviction07

I overheard a guy on the train having a conversation with someone about his catheter. It put a smile on my face for a few minutes.


----------



## humidity

probably offline said:


> I just went to see a student counsellor at a university. I felt so awkward walking around there. Like I didn't belong, and like everyone else knew it. Well... at least I did it.


Exactly how I felt in college lol... you brought back memories.


----------



## MCHB

I err...used skype for the first time in my life.

...For like 8 hours straight, lol! :boogie


----------



## TabbyTab

My mom ordered me toucan socks


----------



## Miranda The Panda

I survived an interview and got offered a job today! Woot! :clap


----------



## humidity

PocketoAlice said:


> I found a YouTuber with severe SA who's pretty much living my dream (or trying her best anyway). It made me feel really good to see someone else who's struggling so hard be so brave.


Who is the YouTuber? I'd like to know some who have real bad SA too.


----------



## The Islander

Miranda The Panda said:


> I survived an interview and got offered a job today! Woot! :clap


 That's awesome! Interviews are tough but you did it, congrats! :clap I'm starting my job tomorrow...haven't worked since 2012 so I'm pretty nervous and excited.

And the good thing for me today was my birthday! (had a nice celebration with my family)


----------



## Miranda The Panda

The Islander said:


> That's awesome! Interviews are tough but you did it, congrats! :clap I'm starting my job tomorrow...haven't worked since 2012 so I'm pretty nervous and excited.
> 
> And the good thing for me today was my birthday! (had a nice celebration with my family)


Thanks! Congratulations to you as well! And happy birthday :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I taught my first guitar lesson and it went reasonably well


----------



## MoveAlong91

I had church today and went out for lunch with my Stepdad, brother, and cousins. I was put on the spot by my cousins and brothers. Man, you would think this post would be in another thread, but basically my little brother and cousins got this idea that I liked someone that worked at my mother's workplace. They told her that I liked her, and everyone in the restaurant heard, and I felt everyone being nosy and shifting their attention on me and her. I do think she is a very beautiful woman, but never said I liked her lol. I was put on the spot so badly and everyone was paying attention to my reaction. It ended up with me blushing when the waitress said goodbye and I said the same back. My cheeks were flushing like crazy, but I really didn't feel to threatened about it. It was just the fact that everyone gave me their attention and teased me about the occasion. Other than that, I don't really care that she thinks I like her. I'll see her sometime next week for sure lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I took care of a bunch of bills


----------



## Fangirl96

i had a bad day, but i bought a really cool shirt that i'm really happy with.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Went to a decent pub by the sea, with my friend in a town I really like.. Took the day nice and easy, then went for a little road trip.


----------



## Penguinfan

I drove myself, no parents, to a college 30 minutes away to take a test. Something I made myself do because of social anxiety and got out of the house so I enjoyed it.


----------



## feels

Took my boyfriend out to the zoo and to get some bomb *** pizza. (His birthday is Sunday but I might have to work that day so I wanted to do some stuff for him today. Gonna try to get someone to fill in for me Sunday, though.) I love him to pieces.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I cooked a decent spaghetti sauce


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Went for a hollistic exfo and deep massage.. What can I say. I enjoy looking after myself, sometimes.


----------



## AussiePea

Received an email from my boss who said the report I wrote was "stunning". I think I have found my niche career.


----------



## MoveAlong91

I meditated on the word of my Heavenly Father, Yahuah.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

AussiePea said:


> Received an email from my boss who said the report I wrote was "stunning". I think I have found my niche career.


Congrats


----------



## AussiePea

dontwaitupforme said:


> Congrats


Cheers probably normal sized ears!

It's not a career in report writing btw...


----------



## dontwaitupforme

AussiePea said:


> Cheers probably normal sized ears!
> 
> It's not a career in report writing btw...


You never know..

No, but it's a good sign surely.


----------



## inerameia

marijuana


----------



## Blag

The Man With No Voice said:


> I spent a few hours having fun and playing Mine Craft with my niece. Something I haven't done in awhile **


Thats awesome man, i hope one day i'll play minecraft with my cousin sis.


----------



## calichick

So...I went to the market near my work today alone at lunch which is a huge thing for me and there were sooo many cute guys up in my business and I'm like mkk ok ok I see you. My work is in a well to do business district, bunch of yuppie young professional types of every background and age and there's only one small grocery store so I'm thinking I've been doing it all wrong as of late trying to be surrounded by hoards of coworkers never wanting to be alone.

When I forgot that's my favorite time...to be defenseless and to have no excuse to step out of your comfort zone...just you.

So I'm looking like crap today quite frankly, Monday's are always a struggle, got my hair tossled and undone, big coat on and boots in 75 degree weather, make up half done, all frazzled and the cute guy who works there is checking me out, and I'm lost as usual in the market which is one way that guys instantly perk up around you, just playing like you think you're at Victoria's Secret and like you lost your way in the meat aisle...and standing in line at checkout and this guy behind me is leaning about 2 inches too close trying to catch my eye...and men everywhere hoards of eligible men...

If I looked like complete sh*t today not even trying to catch some attention...Can only imagine with my low cut tops or dresses and skirts...I like where this is going...


----------



## TabbyTab

Went to art club with the bestie. Plan on going to a magic the gathering club on Friday with friends as well. Found out my art thing thing is framed and is going to a competition soon. Today was just an overall awesome day


----------



## rosecolored

met someone irl that has social anxiety


----------



## RubixQ

Saw some of the most bad*** hat wearing ever!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I filed my taxes quick and easy online


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Went to a new jam session and had a good time


----------



## SofaKing

Got the go ahead from my chiropractor that I can start jogging again. I hope I do...been an absolute fat magnet lately.


----------



## Riri11

I helped an older lady climb through a hill to get to the bus stop. she smiled at me and said thank you. this is unusual because people usually hate me when they first see me


----------



## jakester13

Went out today and actually had a great time:yes


----------



## cuppy

Today turned out to be pretty great!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got some free beer in the most unlikely of ways


----------



## Katze

Today was a beautiful sunny day


----------



## Riri11

I had some nappy time where everything was peaceful for a while


----------



## Riri11

Canadian Brotha said:


> I filed my taxes quick and easy online


lmao that online system has saved people a lot of money . I still got someone to do it for me though cause I'm such a loser, only paid them 30$ though..


----------



## AussiePea

Marched in my gramps honour at our annual ANZAC day memorial. 100 years since the most famous battle for Australia and new Zealand in world war 1. Probably 10k people here, there's an exposure exercise..


----------



## Delicate

Got put in charge of training at work, so I have the responsibility of training new staff. It's nice to have the responsibility and to be trusted, and a few people have told me I'll be good at it cos I'm patient and easy to get on with. Can't complain, very flattered.


----------



## SofaKing

I completed the 2nd day of the 1st week of the "Couch to 5K" training program! I may get back to running, just yet!


----------



## calichick

I am SO friggin excited.

I've got 4 nights planned of endless partying, unlimited booze, the slu*iest outfits imaginable, 5 inch stripper heels, my girlfriends and hot guys. Major hot guys.

I'm so excited you've no clue...

Girlssss night out...

[email protected]@@ YES


----------



## calichick

Boo.

Boo boo boo.

My guy and I -my man- the one who is always checking me out and etc from the moment I was hired -one of the cuter guys in the company, we were practically alone in the kitchen today.

F*** f*** f***. I'm standing at the counter praying he doesn't approach me because I was so nervous and having bad PMS today and generally not looking my best...he comes up beside me, the closest we've ever been together and makes a joke towards the two people on the other side of us, and I'm like, sh*t sh*t I look like sh*t I cannot meet him this way of all ways and that was a huge opportunity.

Damn it. I feel like this is Middle School all over again. One of the cute guys (he was a male model at the time) had confessed to one of my best friends that he had a crush on me, my bff told me in private and from then on id get nervous and try to avoid said dude. He'd ask about me to my friends too when I was nearby and I'd scurry for cover 

Whyyyy...please be patient with me...

Please don't give up on me.........


----------



## TenYears

I got to talk to my girl today, which, yeah, is nbfd really to most people, but it's been a while since we've seen or talked to each other. Well, since last Friday lmao. That's a while for us. It was really good to hear her voice. And goddamn does she have the sexiest voice.

It looks like what I once thought might be just slight paranoia on my part, which was later confirmed by said gf, is now looking like undeniable truth to both of us. It looks like the powers-that-be are keeping us separated at work. I mean, even going so far as to put us in different locations, never mind just across the work site from each other. ***holes.


----------



## jakester13

Gave a school presentation and I'm still alive!:banana


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I came home to some of mom's best cooking


----------



## Smallfry

I finally figured out the problem but I can't be bothered to work on the solution just yet


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chelsea moved one step closer to becoming Champions of England & I finished putting together my friend's B-Day package


----------



## jlscho03

I went out to eat lunch, approved by my supervisor, which meant that I essentially didn't have to work for 2 (!) hours. Craziness.


----------



## AussiePea

Gold airline membership baby yeeeahh










Hello lounge.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I chilled with my coworker & his friend after work & it wasn't horribly awkward


----------



## slyfox

Sold my old mobile home for 10 times what another place offered us for it  Was really depressed with what the other place was offering us. Actually was smiling some when I heard the new offer today. Sold to the community where we were and they plan on fixing it up, so I wasn't ripping anyone off to get the new higher price. The first place that also buys and sells mobile homes was trying to rip us off though  

My parents tried to push me to accept the first offer because they didn't want to have to continue helping pay rent on two places. Glad I took a chance and let the community, it's in, have a look. My girlfriend posts here :b so I'll mention she was strongly against going for the first places offer as well.


----------



## Cyclonic

Good news: I'm up to the last hole on my belt

Bad news: I just bought this belt 6 months ago because the last one became too loose.


----------



## Renovation

Got out of the house even though feeling under the weather. Trying not to isolate myself as I have done in the past.


----------



## Smallfry

A fashion editor approached me about featuring my work in their magazine. I accepted their offer :clap


----------



## calichick

Today was pretty awesome.

I went to a coffee shop today with my friend, and as we were walking there she mentions to me that the guy walking behind us was staring at my a** the whole time (I was in a nice knee length skirt). I laugh it off because she makes it seem like some big deal, men check women out all the time.

We come to Starbucks, buy our stuff, that guy that had previously walked past the shop, comes right on in and is checking me out the whole time.

After we're done, we leave and my friend turns to me and says-WORD for word, 

"Wait, why the f*** are you still single again? Literally ALL of the guys in there had their eyes on you and were checking you out" (as if I didn't notice this for myself I just liked hearing the words come from someone else to not render me completely insane. Attractive women and men are often treated very distantly and we lose a sense of reality from time to time because of how standoffish people act.).

I'm like fu**, here we go again. Me needing to make up excuses for why I'm single as if it's my fault when the majority of men are just too afraid to approach me as if I'm some demon with sorcerers powers and could turn them into a frog with the blink of an eye.

I'm explaining to her, yea this treatment is pretty common for me everywhere I go. Men are always staring, gawking, sometimes coming a little too close for comfort. If you're pretty, tall, great body, stylish/feminine etc (model like basically) it's not that hard for men to miss you, the problem is all they do is admire from afar and once you get near,

They :um:blank

..:get get scared. 

Men.

I hope all of you are enjoying this beautiful Friday. First time 80 in Cali for the season, summer is officially here! Dress season is here *=*


----------



## Wylini

Well, at my swim meet, I dropped a lot of time in my 50 yard breaststroke, almost a full second. I am now the fastest breaststroker on my swim team (300+ swimmers). I'm on freaking cloud nine right now.



calichick said:


> the majority of men are just too afraid to approach me as if I'm some demon with sorcerers powers and could turn them into a frog with the blink of an eye.


This is actually pretty accurate.


----------



## calichick

Wylini said:


> Well, at my swim meet, I dropped a lot of time in my 50 yard breaststroke, almost a full second. I am now the fastest breaststroker on my swim team (300+ swimmers). I'm on freaking cloud nine right now.
> 
> This is actually pretty accurate.


That's sure as hell the way they act around me...

I seen grown men 38-42 whimper back in fear, like a puppy with its tail between its legs.

Don't even get me started on the 20 year olds.

That is why I'm resorting to finding a man when he's sufficiently wasted. No inhibitions.


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> That's sure as hell the way they act around me...
> 
> I seen grown men 38-42 whimper back in fear, like a puppy with its tail between its legs.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the 20 year olds.
> 
> That is why I'm resorting to finding a man when he's sufficiently wasted. No inhibitions.


Cali, you really don't seem that intimidating to me. Well, some of the time. I mean, when your other side comes out. Dear God help us then. (I kid, I kid).

Serious, you can't think of anything that it is that you do, no body language, no go-to-hell or I'm-way-out-of-your-league looks thrown at these guys, nothing you say at all, that could possibly make you come across as soooo intimidating, so much of the time?

You got nothing?

Nothing you can think of that you do, at all?

You just have this....aura...you give off...of intimidation? Really?

I don't know if I buy it. I mean, I don't know you really, so maybe it really is just all these guys have this problem with turning into little puppy dogs, with tails between their legs.

Every.

Single.

Time.

Every single one of them.

Especially every twenty year old.

Hmmm.....

There are lots of blanket statements being made there, just sayin. Am I missing something?


----------



## tea111red

i got another overnight shift during the week. i've been needing work that is less stressful. hopefully i can manage this okay, lol.


----------



## calichick

TenYears said:


> Cali, you really don't seem that intimidating to me. Well, some of the time. I mean, when your other side comes out. Dear God help us then. (I kid, I kid).
> 
> Serious, you can't think of anything that it is that you do, no body language, no go-to-hell or I'm-way-out-of-your-league looks thrown at these guys, nothing you say at all, that could possibly make you come across as soooo intimidating, so much of the time?
> 
> You got nothing?
> 
> Nothing you can think of that you do, at all?
> 
> You just have this....aura...you give off...of intimidation? Really?
> 
> I don't know if I buy it. I mean, I don't know you really, so maybe it really is just all these guys have this problem with turning into little puppy dogs, with tails between their legs.
> 
> Every.
> 
> Single.
> 
> Time.
> 
> Every single one of them.
> 
> Especially every twenty year old.
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> There are lots of blanket statements being made there, just sayin. Am I missing something?


Not every single 20 year old. Not every single man, but a lot of them.

Good-looking ones, bad looking ones, old, young, short, tall, blonde, brunette, single, taken, white, black.

does anyone remember this Fiat commercial clip with this Italian model? You see that look of trepidation in that man's eyes?






Honestly being tall doesn't help the situation either.

Tall attractive women are very hard to approach by most men. If you're short and pretty is one thing, majority of girls are under 5'5 so when you see a model-esque creature who isnt as common, men are like...whoa.

I get a bunch of douche bags, and I rarely get good, decent men.

I met a guy recently and within 2 days he told me "Men just want to date you so they can brag about it to their friends later".

I sometimes just wonder why I'm still single. It seems like it shouldn't be this hard. I'm a good f***ing catch and I'm not gonna sugarcoat it, I'm pretty, im smart, im witty, im educated, im flirtatious and I have a personality, I'm not half as boring as most pretty girls out there who rely on their looks to get ahead because I was an ugly duckling at one point and I had to work to get where I am now. Not just flirt with every damn thing in sight.

men just seem kind of scared of me...

Work-wise, my last boss made it super awkward and now one of my current bosses makes me feel borderline sexually harassed and uncomfortable sometimes with how he treats me :/

I wish that I could find a man who would get to know me for me and not focus so much on what I am.

It f***ing sucks man. It's lonely out there.

The hardest thing for me about it though has to be the passive aggressiveness.

Men are extremely passive aggressive and you won't know they are interested in you until they grow some balls -which has taken up to two years and counting -to admit it to you. in fact you may even sense they strongly dislike you because of how they treat you but then you receive a message some time later...

_how have you been?_

***** that sh*t (excuse my language) for real. I don't have time for men's timeline.


----------



## calichick

*not complaining anymore, going to start going out more to try to meet men when they have less inhibitions

i.e. Alcohol + music

I'm very confident.










Tl;dr shush Cali you talk too much :lol


----------



## FWMY

Gave a bomb *** speech about star wars day in comm class. Felt like a comedian.


----------



## Wylini

Just finished my history final, and I was on fire. I'm looking forward to seeing my score.


----------



## wrongguy

I had a couple positive moments. That hasn't happened in a while. It gives me hope that the work I'm doing is helping.


----------



## tronjheim

A friend called me from out of the blue telling me to catch up with them at a beach. On impulse I did and I had a great afternoon with them. We're all friends from high school, even grade school, but they're a circle on their own and I'll always be an outsider - but still,


----------



## Kevin001

I finally got a iPhone today...... 1st smart phone.


----------



## srschirm

Got a workout in...feels good.


----------



## slyfox

Did about 4 hours of productive work today. That included walking, paying bills, yard work, and the time spent driving to do those things. Not up to the 6 hrs minimum per day I would like but I did better than I normally do. Could still get the final two hours in before midnight but I'll probably take a break


----------



## wrongguy

went to Walmart and got food and it went ok


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My coworker and friend complimented me on my hair


----------



## slowlyimproving

Smallfry said:


> A fashion editor approached me about featuring my work in their magazine. I accepted their offer :clap


WOW, that's awesome!


----------



## NO FRIEND

I finally feel like a bit of weight loss.


----------



## Quirky

I am finally graduating from university, despite the fears I have about the future.


----------



## Smallfry

slowlyimproving said:


> WOW, that's awesome!


Thank you!!


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

My boyfriend told me he loved me this morning and made one of his awesomely weird and funny jokes. A small part of me thought he might be disappointed in me or something, so I felt both reassured and just generally happy.


----------



## zoslow

My mum told me my sister had said to her she's surprised I'm not in a relationship. Cause she thinks 'he's good looking, smart and just overall an awesome guy so surely there should be women who wants him'. I was really surprised cause a) my sister isn't the type of person to praise people at all and b)she's good looking herself and I always figured she thought I'm rather ugly.

But hey what do you know


----------



## TryingMara

Spent time with loved ones. Everyone showed up and my mom liked her gifts.


----------



## TenYears

Went to the park today near my sister's house, with all the kids, after Mother's Day lunch. I refereed hide-and-seek and tag. My oldest daughter made daisy chains out of the flowers, a necklace, ring, and a head wreath, which I had to wear for the walk back to the house lol. Was fun. We talked on the way back, and after for a while.


----------



## wrongguy

The lady at the store gave me my coffee for free and was nice to me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I managed to undertake a few short term goals set by my counsellor with relative success. Meditation is ace, and I am powering through moderate exercise in spite of headaches. Just going to force myself through. Sometimes in order to get anywhere in life, you just have to keep pushing. Better to burn out than to fade away.

I'm also on a roll for positive vibes.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

FWMY said:


> Gave a bomb *** speech about star wars day in comm class. Felt like a comedian.


I currently work for a waste management company, and someone on the team may or may not have earned the name "Jar Jar Bins" on this nationally recognised day. He is a dead ringer though.

Ripper job on the speech. Enjoy all of the feels.


----------



## Cruella De Sade

My two year old Nephew learnt how to say "Love you" today, and he said it to me.


----------



## tronjheim

I met up with some of _the guys_ to plan for the mountain trek this Saturday. I haven't seen some of these people in person for a very long time, but have contacted them recently online and the thought of seeing them again made me really anxious. It went better than I expected. I worried for nothing all afternoon.


----------



## huh

I'm not sure if it's good yet, but I accepted a job offer in a different city and just found a new apartment over there this week. I move out this Friday. I'm pretty nervous about it. It's about an hour and a half away. It's hard to quit a job I became so comfortable in and move a ways away. But I think part of my problem is that I was getting too comfortable with my situation.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to a jam & ended up having a good time


----------



## FWMY

Found out the secret to getting out of bed in the morning.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Woke up to half an organised house.. Happy days.


----------



## Gaige

Had the best piece of cake I remember ever eating. Chocolate with bananas and whipped cream. That's almost the only thing I ate during these past 3 days.


----------



## tronjheim

This afternoon, I went out to the street in front of our house and then at the same moment, a neighbour kid appeared. He was going to their house across ours and I'd usually avoid eye contact, but this time I looked at him and he smiled and I nodded and smiled back. My family has basically the same neighbours since I was in my early childhood but I began avoiding the kids ever since my awkwardness and anxiety developed in my early teens.


----------



## Stilla

I have enough money to go to Canada this summerrrrrr. I'm so happiiiiiiiiiii. :yay
Bags of milks and water tasting of chlorine here I come!

(it'd be like a month until I'd go and still haven't ordered tickets but it will be done!!!!!!)


----------



## srschirm

I was asked to go to lunch by a colleague.


----------



## SofaKing

srschirm said:


> I was asked to go to lunch by a colleague.


That's huge! Yay for you!


----------



## srschirm

KyleInSTL said:


> That's huge! Yay for you!


Thanks Kyle.  I've known this guy virtually all my life, so sometimes we hang out outside of work.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

The temperature is perfect today, and the sun is out.


----------



## scooby

Yes! My car is finally ready for pickup, after the back got smashed in. Not having my car sucked. I think it was 15+ days.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got paid...(Though I'll be broke again soon enough)


----------



## calichick

The guy that's always staring at me at work came up and talked to me today.

I was trying to hide behind my desk but saw a guy coming towards me and I'm like, ah sh*t, please don't stop, please don't stop.

And he comes straight at me, asks me a few questions with all of my coworkers surrounding me, and tells me to have a good weekend. I'm like f*** really? On the one day that I look and feel like crap? Really?

A girl that I was friends with is also straight out ignoring me. Lol. F***ing females, she's being mean-spirited and I passed her in the hall and she looked the other way. This calichick rubs some gals the wrong way.

I'm not having sex this weekend either.

From the 8 hours inbetween my mind made up and uncontrollable excitement and anticipation...

I got sick.


Believe there is truly a God out there because I haven't been sick in 150 days and the one weekend I set my mind to do it- I'm sick as a dog.

I believe the only thing He'll have me blowing this weekend, is my nose.

Ciao ciao.


----------



## tea111red

scooby said:


> Yes! My car is finally ready for pickup, after the back got smashed in. Not having my car sucked. I think it was 15+ days.


ah, that's a great feeling when you finally get your baby back, lol. hopefully they did a good job and you don't have to bring it back so they can fix things right!


----------



## scooby

tea111red said:


> ah, that's a great feeling when you finally get your baby back, lol. hopefully they did a good job and you don't have to bring it back so they can fix things right!


Yeah they fixed it up good. But, I swear my car is cursed. Not even 24 hours after I got it, some guy honks at me and tells me to wind my window down. Tells me I have a screw in my tire... Nice of him to tell me, but damn my luck.


----------



## tronjheim

Nakakuyog na pud ko's akong mga amigo ug panaka sa bukid nga ginatawag namo'ng Cuernos de ******. Lami ang panahon unya wala ra kaayo ko kapoya. And naka-apan ra kay ang akong tuhod dali ng musakit!


----------



## Jhp78

Had dinner with my wife - no kids and only felt like I made half an arse out of myself - as opposed to a whole arse.


----------



## MindOverMood

Got on ventrilo for the first time in about 6-7 years:blank It was only for about 5 minutes, but it's a start.


----------



## koolthing

I got really wasted on benzos and alcohol to forgot this terrible affliction of social anxiety


----------



## thebigofan

I was looking at my picture that I took 2 weeks ago and I felt very happy about the way I looked. I don't feel like I'm ugly anymore. I'm content with how I look.


----------



## EvonneEzell

I decided to go to prom. YAY!!


----------



## srschirm

Got another compliment on my weight loss. Feels so good!


----------



## SofaKing

srschirm said:


> Got another compliment on my weight loss. Feels so good!


Yes...it does. Keep it up!


----------



## srschirm

KyleInSTL said:


> Yes...it does. Keep it up!


Thanks Kyle!


----------



## SofaKing

It's starting to happen again...that point in an exercise and health regimen where you start to get more addicted to being healthful, than craving food, booze, etc.

I'm glad, because it was getting awfully difficult to stop eating mass quantities (think Coneheads) of junk.

I think I'm on the right track...keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Did well in school and got with the girl of dreams. If there's such thing as a perfect day today we it.


----------



## calichick

I think its so strange that I can have moments, literally hours apart from each other of wanting to kill myself and feeling disgusting and worthless and no one will ever want me because of my own feelings of inadequacy combined with hate from other people and the passive aggressive which men treat me as if they DESPISE me, they ignore me, they'll act every way under the stars but nice to me.

And then 2 hours later, one comment shoots my self-esteem back up again.

Don't think its healthy to be that volatile.

Don't think its that healthy for the as*holes in my life to treat me as such.


----------



## wrongguy

I had some positive thoughts break through a couple times. That's good.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91

one of my health workers, seeing how much i was struggling taking care of my own flat told me she can try to get me into supported housing for people like me (or yourselves for that matter, people with heavy social anxiety is what im saying here) its a fifty fifty chance wether theres any rooms going or not but the idea of it, a safe place with the support i really need is something im really looking forward to, heres hoping. :]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

More free beer


----------



## tronjheim

Oooh! A visual refresh. It's refreshing!


----------



## srschirm

Had a great time eating and shopping with my friend (last night), and got into a very interesting conversation with a guy changing trash cans at the mall, haha.


----------



## Smallfry

My new broadband router arrived hooray! Now just need to figure out how to set it up


----------



## jfetch25

Keep up the positivity everyone!!

_hung out with friends i haven't seen in a while_


----------



## probably offline

I just made an important call I had been dreading all day.


----------



## Callum96

I did a presentation for the first time in years (it was only to two people, but still)


----------



## TenYears

Spent a lot of time with my baby today. I'm so much happier when she's around. She really is just an awesome woman, and I'm lucky to have her in my life, even tho it may not ever be the way I want it, exactly.

Also got laundry done. Five loads, for just me. I always put it off for way too long. Weeks lol.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Had a good therapy session today, via voice call at my local dog park.
And I've been talking to someone online that I really enjoy a lot - I never expected to get into the whole "online friend" thing since I'ts been 10 years since I really did the whole online messenger thing, but I really like her a lot her company a lot, and I think It'll be a great way to help me get use to dealing with my anxiety in terms of phone calls/webcam/virtual world. 
It's nice to find someone that motivates you and keeps you positive, and gives you a healthy distraction to look forward to; I've been choosing talking to her over spending time with some sketchier company, particularly girls that I know aren't good for me and just want to use me >_<


----------



## tronjheim

I encountered this article. It's good and I can say that it's true. Y'all should read this!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/annaborges/mythbusters-depression-edition


----------



## wrongguy

Chatted with some nice people online. Was nervous and awkward but I stuck it out for an hour and had an ok time.


----------



## TryingMara

Was able to leave work early.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

Home-made mango salsa and homemade chips.


----------



## tronjheim

I keep remembering my how Mexican friend has a chihuahua. It always brings a smile on my face.


----------



## tea111red

something i was dreading got cancelled.


----------



## TryingMara

I finally got in touch with someone I had been reaching out to for the past month and a half for work. I had been dreading the conversation, but it went much better than I expected. That feeling of relief is amazing, I'm going to savor it. Plus, it was really nice that my coworkers spoke to and tried to include me.


----------



## TabbyTab

I got a 93 on my history exam that I didn't even study for!!!


----------



## rosecolored

I volunteered and had a lot of fun. A girl there said she likes my hair and called me cute 

Also, some people were putting food in the wrong place and I wasn't too afraid to correct them.


----------



## rosecolored

Fuzzycoffeecup said:


> Home-made mango salsa and homemade chips.


Sounds yummy


----------



## Renovation

Got out of the house and got a lot of admin stuff done. Wasn't fun stuff do but needed to get done and would have been a drag to do this from home all by myself. Was good to at least get out of the house and be with other people even if I'm still alone. Better alone among people than alone at home.


----------



## calichick

Today was awesomeeeeeeeeeeeee awesome awesome awesome awesome.

I wore this short little dress to work today and it was beautiful out and my crush...my crush came and talked to me today. About work of course but he's so cute. He's got the darkest hair and beautiful brown eyes and he's so handsome. Ugh.

I could just kiss his face...I wont of course..


----------



## Sparkle0

Stella got her groove back..


----------



## srschirm

Went practicing golf for the first time this year. Felt awesome!


----------



## Renovation

Found a new, cool location where I can work from :nerd:


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I picked out an awesome tattoo (my first), which I'll get tattoo'd on my left upper arm in a while, to celebrate an end to a period in my life marked by psychological torment, brushes with death, and suicidal tendencies:










I also started motorcycle lessons, which has been my dream ever since I was a little boy. More good things have happened yesterday and are coming, I just know it. My life's finally looking up for real.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I made it to the toilet.


----------



## JupiterJones

I joined this site, which is has been a huge step for me


----------



## UndreamingAwake

WillYouStopDave said:


> I made it to the toilet.


You're saying you normally piss on the floor? :lol



JupiterJones said:


> I joined this site, which is has been a huge step for me


Welcome to SAS, enjoy your stay, and please report any and all angry virgins and generally bitter people to the proper authorities.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Metalunatic said:


> You're saying you normally piss on the floor? :lol


 Good guess. But worse.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

WillYouStopDave said:


> Good guess. But worse.


Hah! Crapping on the floor then.


----------



## iCod

I didn't consider suicide.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

JupiterJones said:


> I joined this site, which is has been a huge step for me


That's cool! How do you feel about it? You said it was a huge step so do you tend to feel anxious about posting on forums?


----------



## Yuno Gasai

I love chocolate and got myself a Kit Kat bar and some Hershey's Kisses . When I was helping my dad with his garden at my grandma's house I smelled something delicious. I was like"Is that mint?" Guys I found the mother lode of mint leaves growing in the wild and you best believe I snatched about a dozen to grow and brew at home. Ice cold mint tea is the best.


----------



## TenYears

We spent lunch together. Goofed off / worked together for the last two hours of our shift.
*deep sigh*
I really, really like this girl. But I don't think I'm ever gonna really have this girl.
FML, man. I wouldn't expect it to go any other way. FML.


----------



## crimeclub

iCod said:


> I didn't consider suicide.


Keep it up man, you've got a lot of life ahead of you and plenty of good things can happen in all that time.


----------



## francisarsenic

I beat myself up, but I recovered and I'm happy again.


----------



## Dexdere

I managed to take a breather. I've been excitedly caught up with being able to start my career soon, and I spent the past week and so studying up on it with minimal sleep. I even skipped eating some days!


----------



## calichick

My crush came and talked to me, my crush came and talked to me again, my crush came and talked to me again.


:smile2::grin2::clap

I am so happy. First thing when I got in yesterday, he was looking for me and of course its work related again, but he came and talked to me...


I like him. I want him to flirt with me, he makes me a bit nervous.

What's best yet is I think this is the first guy EVER that is single. Every other damn guy ugly or hot everywhere seems to be taken, it's really rare after college to find a single guy anywhere. My luck tho


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

rosecolored said:


> Sounds yummy


It was.


----------



## tronjheim

I joined _the guys_ for an end-of-the-summer trip to the beach this afternoon. Even though I wasn't exactly sure why I was there and hardly talked/interacted, it was still fun. Some of us went snorkelling for a bit and the view of the corals and the fishes was amazing! We took a break and continued drinking/eating at our cottage. Then night fell and we went into the water again with only the moon to light us before preparing to leave.

Also, recently, I've decided to make it a point that I _touch_ my friends i.e. make physical contact e.g. a fist bump, a handshake, shoulder taps, a hug, whatever's appropriate. I made an awkward tap with both palms on my buddy's shoulder/upper back as I got off his motorcycle and said my thanks and stuff. It was totally unorthodox of me, but, hey, it's a start. 
I wonder if he noticed the gesture _coming from me._


----------



## TabbyTab

I danced in the rain


----------



## TryingMara

Today went by very fast and I was complimented by my boss.


----------



## calichick

My man was _totalllllllllllllllllllllllllly_ checking me out today.

Omg, I got so giddy.

Today was AWESOME as buttercream scotch!

And this other guy, the non single one of course, the one that came up to me last week, always just stares at my face and I was about to smile and say hi to him but he makes it super awkward iunno

Weird.

But my man...my guy love him to bits and pieces.

So shy so passive I eat it right up


----------



## Kevin001

I saw Kari Jobe live tonight, she was amazing.


----------



## Bbpuff

I just passed my driving test on the first try today! I was honestly really surprised because I noticed all the mistakes I made, but I'm ecstatic I didn't let my nerves get to me. c:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm finally cleaning the place and doing my old physio exercises


----------



## beli mawr

Got a lot of cleaning done this week.

Received a handwritten letter from a overseas friend on here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My new electric razor arrived and I discovered some new jazz tunes


----------



## calichick

God, I was driving home from work today kind of not in a good mood because I haven't been sleeping well lately and I've been contemplating my loveless, lackluster life, and this guy stops next to me at a stoplight. He's trying to move his head, get my attention and so then I'm like, I'm not in the mood for this sh*t, I inch up, green is go. Next stoplight is red, he literally slows down to a snails pace and stops a yard away from the car in front of him. I change lanes to get on the freeway, this guy is parallel me trying to get my attention and I'm like wtf dude. Wtf why be that desperate even. I'm in a dim car, you're in a clunker, what do you expect?

Men are such floozies sometimes.

Anyways; on to the good news.

I finally talked to that guy who is a bit obsessed with me but can never say anything. Who sits right next to me.

I went out to have lunch, with my shades on, my tight a** skirt, sit down at a table, nobody around except one guy talking on his phone, and I look up and Hes there 4 feet away from me and I'm like oh f*** that's him. I say hi, and he has this half look of trepidation on his face, I don't bite good sir! I'm like yeah how are you to get him to come talk to me because he was pulling away...we talked for the longest we have ever talked...he couldn't really look me in the eye though which is kind of strange but there's so much tension there.

Half awkward half really awkward.

I am beginning, yes, I am beginning to *fully grasp the concept that I will need to make the first move in 99% of situations*

I have men who are stunners afraid to even look me in the eye, yes I am fully fully fully aware that I can't play the victim card any longer, boo hoo boo men are too frightened of me and that sh*t, yeah it's old, I'm not frightened by them, thus commence the alpha woman.

I will approach them, like today with shall I term it 'Guy J'.

They can tremble, stutter, they can f***ing kiss my a** all they want I'm not stopping until I get what I want. I just have to slow myself down to make time for my love life, my life revolves around work and money and that's it. I am so incredibly lonely and sad inside, the depression is palpable. I am desperate for intimacy, for sex, for attention, for romance, there is a void within me that yearns for things which seem to come so easily to everybody.


----------



## Cam1

I'm finally feeling comfortable enough to go to concerts alone. I saw Milky Chance and Incubus last month, and today I purchased tickets for AWOLNATION and Alabama Shakes later this month.

Also hoping to force myself to go to this mental health meetup group tonight, but I'm not sure if I will do it. It would be nice to have people in my area who I can talk to. Three months in a new state and I've been completely alone, though it hasn't bothered me too much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The store area manager bought me a $10 gift card


----------



## SchroedingersKatt

I officially said f*** it and joined this site despite my inhibitions (or should I say my SADs inhibitions...) so ayy the highest of fives for me


----------



## df1508

I joined a local swimming club, I'm going to start training with the other swimmers. I'm so nervous but hopefully I'll do it without panicking.


----------



## calichick

Oh my GOD.

My crush, my man, came and talked to me again today -that is Three times this week. 3 times in 4 days. Work-related again of course but he makes me soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nervous. I was going to throw in some casual banter into the conversation and start flirting with him but I'm like, too soon? Are my coworkers around me going to get suspicious. I couldn't even get full sentences out :x I was just mumbling some sh*t and not really paying attention to any of the crap he was saying.

Anyways, I was just looking into his eyes, and the sunlight was hitting us directly and I never realized that they are actually this deep shade of green (soooo pretty)), and he has black hair and his 5'oclock shadow was starting to come out, and he was looking into my eyes with a grin on his face and looking away occasionally and I couldn't look at him for so long...

He makes me :surprise:

But at the end of the day, when he goes past me to leave, he looks around straight at me as he's walking with this half grin on his face and I smile at him.

And that's that.

It's f***ing progress is what it is.

I am so happy............

I am so happy whenever he comes to see me cause EAcH and every time he says my name I know it's him coming and I'm so appreciative that he makes an effort to do so :x thank you god


----------



## calichick

God, there is a God and he is great and having patience even when you are deeply depressed and feel like there is no resolve pays off.


----------



## Dreamrunner94

I got a second job.


----------



## Flora20

I went to a concert


----------



## francisarsenic

I told a friendly lady she is sexy and funny, and she liked it. Totally uncharacteristic of me but came off without awkwardness.


----------



## srschirm

I'm getting a lot done at work today, including a workout in the back.


----------



## Imbored21

Had sex with the girlfriend this morning. Was amazing.


----------



## TryingMara

My watch was fixed. Very happy that it could be salvaged. They even straightened out the band, which was unexpected. I've felt incomplete without it.


----------



## Xisha

Someone liked my post and followed me. Prepare the missiles of love.


----------



## calichick

I'm gonna die happy.

My guy visited me twice today . Early in the morning he had sent me an email that he would stop by my desk to discuss so and so.........I'm like f*** YES! F*** me my luck 


Yay. I'm extremely happy...............

5 times this week, he wins my cake 

When he came to talk to me, I had this slight smile on my face and my friend embarrassingly so asked extremely loud, "why are you smiling?" With this grin on her face and a chuckle...


I don't know if you've ever noticed but if you like someone, it's really hard to contain a smile. It's just automatic ..


----------



## Renovation

Found out product is fairly far along and concluded that the DM is doable

:grin2:


----------



## Dextro94

Got called up by my temp agent today with a job opening. 
I'm starting today at 3am at some distribution center. 
Wish me luck :zzzz



Edit: This is literally a dream job. Really cool people, no rush, clean environment. It's my social skills that always has to ruin it all. I literally make myself look and sound like a ***** because I'm so socially retarded. But hey, I'm just happy to be doing something other than sitting in front of a computer screen all day ****ed up on drugs.


----------



## calichick

Ok I'm not over him...

Well, he stopped by to talk to me again this morning, he looked really cute today. 

His personality might be a little more abrasive than I thought though which kind of annoys me a bit. He's more of a man's man, assertive personality type than I previously thought. I guess thats ok.

Maybe I should just hope for the best, expect the worst and see how things go.

I swear though, it seems like every time my coworkers turn around he is at my desk lol.

Damn idiot, start flirting with me now..

Um..........he's so cute...feel like Pam and Jim on the office, romance in the air..


----------



## tronjheim

I lost my university ID around lunch time. I got it back in our college office at 5PM without expecting it to be there. IT'S A FREAKING MIRACLE!


----------



## crazaylulu

Talked to this guy that I find attractive today with a church group of mine. I've had a crush on him for years, and my first attempt to talking to him like 2-3 years ago was utterly humiliating (me shaking, no eye contact, etc), that I never tried to talk to him again. Except today I got the courage to and we had a few decent convos, I made eye contact, etc, even if I still seemed nervous and even if I may have said some stupid things..


Even if I'm not 100 percent social it's progress and that's all I can ask of myself. baby steps.


----------



## kivi

My father bought the things I wanted. I will prepare a good salad today :yay


----------



## feels

Got together with my best friend after work. Went went to the park and smoked, watched some doggies, and drove around aimlessly. It was really nice.


----------



## scooby

Had a couple conversations with people at work today instead of usually keeping to myself. Struck up a conversation with someone when I asked him about the shoes he had with him. They were weightlifting shoes so it was a sorta specific topic. I thought the shoes were rad.


----------



## tronjheim

Meeting with my 2 group mates this morning went well. I offered to do the bulk of the presentation. I have to be the one to act if I want to get better results.


----------



## Kevin001

I actually got 6hrs of sleep for the first time in a while.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Cleared a lvl 36 greater rift on Diablo today. Pretty good way to spend a rainy Sunday.


----------



## Emily23pg

I met a new neighbor today that knocked on my door and I Actually Talked to her!


----------



## tronjheim

When our college orientation was wrapping up this afternoon, I went to a group of classmates who were taking pics of themselves and stuff just to clarify a report tomorrow. For some reason, they (a group of girls) made me join them in their _groupies _and_ jump shots_ - no questions asked. Then they invited me to join them eat somewhere and I didn't refuse. It wasn't unpleasant at all, but they were quite surprised to know I was 26 whilst they were 19 or 20, the one who asked told me I looked 20. *Oh, stop it you!* This is my second degree (if successful) after all. I graduated my first degree two years ago and these group of girls - we only became classmates on one subject just last week and they're all being friendly already. They're now in their 3rd year whilst I only went back to school this year so it's apparent that they're all established friends. I went along with their jokes and spoke when necessary.

All the friendliness is making my antisocial side baffled and even angry. He's asking why the universe now wants me to have new friends and to socialize and expand my horizons on this new adventure.


----------



## Kevin001

I was able to make two appointments today without catching a panic attack.


----------



## tronjheim

I've finally did one required class observation for one major this afternoon. I was assigned to a Grade 3 class for an hour and when I went inside, the kids all looked at me in their teacher-less chaos and one little girl cried out, "Good afternoon, Mr. Gwapo." _Gwapo_ is handsome in our dialect. (I've never really seen myself as such.) I was like, WTF, internally. I shall treasure that moment forever! Then the actual teacher went inside and settled down the class. The kids were so adorable and amusing the entire time!


----------



## Entrensik

i ate smash potatoes n gravy for breakfast


----------



## TryingMara

My vacation was approved :yay


----------



## calichick

..there's a new guy....:laugh:

6'4...dark blonde hair, blue eyes. 

He is new at my work and on his first day, he stopped by my desk and asked me for some direction or other and since than he's been giving me the green light...as in go...

Anyways I've been feeling kind of in the dumps lately especially today because there's this incredibly annoying chick that sits right in back of me so as I'm leaving work today, I round about a corner and I bump into this guy above.

But it's less so that than the look that he gave me...it was awesome, this look he is just literally like a deer in headlights as he's looking into my eyes and I was literally about to introduce myself because he was motionless for about 6 seconds or what seemed like 10 minutes but his look kind of threw me off a bit, like he was about to say something more.

I plan on talking to him soon, ask him where's he's from.

This will be good >


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I figured out miracast on my phone and laptop


----------



## TenYears

calichick said:


> I plan on talking to him soon, ask him where's he's from.
> 
> This will be good >


You go girl!! :boogie Hope it turns into something


----------



## TenYears

Had a good talk with my gf. I miss her, so much.

On the downside, I wonder sometimes if she's as attached to me as I am to her. I mean, I just don't know. She does call me, she initiates contact 9 times out of 10. So I guess she does.

Idk, maybe it's my own self-doubt, my own insecurities getting in the way. I just don't know.

I'm not, not, not coming across as clingy or needy or anything. But we haven't seen each other in two weeks and I asked her if she wanted to come by Monday. And she's all like "I don't know. We'll see".

FML man.


----------



## identificationunknown

i m just happier in general. life just couldn't be any better


----------



## tronjheim

I guess I made a new friend acquaintance (for now) today. It's only been our third meeting in that class and he transferred beside my seat and for whatever reason just talked to me. Initiated everything though to the point of distraction from the lecture (I really prefer to listen to the professor most of the time even if it was my best friend sitting beside me - if I had one these days). Found out he's a sophomore shiftee and that we are also classmates in another class. If he proves to be a good friend, this semester might not be so bad after all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another free beer sample from a rep at work today


----------



## Crisigv

No cavities!


----------



## noctilune

I got a raise at work!


----------



## legallyalone

I went 7+ wins twice today!


----------



## Kevin001

My whole family watched a movie together for the first time in a long time. It was nice.


----------



## meepie

I had a lovely day with my boyfriend.


----------



## kivi

My university acceptance exams are finished. They went well mostly but I am not sure about results (not announced yet)


----------



## slyfox

Actually for yesterday. Went on a long walk


----------



## NE2

I slept more than 8 hours. Wish I could keep going.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Dad really liked the c02 powered pellet revolver we got him  and~ I beat everybody at target shooting with it. Really had a very nice weekend.


----------



## SummerRae

On this exact day 30 years ago, my phenomenal love and beauty Queen was born.










it is June 21st, 2015. Which is the other love of my life's 30th birthday. Happy early birthday Lana Del Rey (a.k.a Lizzy Grant) I love you my darling and I never listen to other music anymore aside from you. I am obsessed. I think you should be on the new ten dollar bill. ‪#‎HappyBirthdayLanaDelRey‬ ‪#‎Lana4thenew10‬ ‪#‎Otherloveofmylife

Happy Birthday My Queen Lana Del Rey!!! I love her so much, I am so happy she is in this world to speak her songs to us, to write these enchanting melodies for the world to her. My god she has mesmerized me, I could never get enough of her. She is mine, she speaks and sings things I could never express for myself. I wish everyone could understand how wonderful she is and appreciate her as much as I do. I love you Elizabeth Woolridge Grant, my Carmen Barmen, my Lolita, my Queen of Coney Island, my Queen of the Gas Station, my Trailer Park Queen, my Queen of New York, my Queen of Stiagon, my Deadly Night Shade (DN), my May Jailer, my Lana Del Ray, my Lana Rey Del, my Sparkle Jump Rope Queen, my Lizzy Grant, and my everything. I love you and I hope one day I'll meet you.

'Hey Lana Del Rey how'd you get that way?' 
'Oh Lana how I hate those guys'
I love her tar black soul, she makes me go insane! Happy birthday my love.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to the movies and used a public restroom twice without having a panic attack. It was a first.


----------



## wmu'14

I guess I'm happy that work is causing me so much anxiety that being 23 and dateless seems very trivial.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Finally filled out that application for the county clerical position. Change is scary, but I'm so tired of being taken advantage of at my dumb job.


----------



## slyfox

My air plants arrived in the mail and seem in decent health and even got 2 extra of one of the species. Got 10 tillandsia ionantha ionantha and 12 tillandsia argentea. Here's hoping I can keep them alive. Gave them a short soak as soon as I got them and then let them dry off


----------



## ouk

I went to my PCP and was prescribed something for my SA and depression. While I was there I talked about my scoliosis and he shared in my disappointment that the surgeon I was referred to cancelled my appointment the other day because he didn't think he needed to see me. My PCP referred me to a specialist and I ordered a copy of my xray. 

Also, I cleaned a piece of copper to craft with. It has been a while since I have felt up to do anything never mind crafting. My head still hurts and my depression and anxiety are still strong, but I cleaned the copper piece and have plans for it when the medication starts to kick in and I start to come down from this fog.


----------



## noctilune

My workday wasn't as bad as I thought it might be. Also, came home to some potato salad.


----------



## Kevin001

I reestablished my relationship with God.


----------



## kivi

Nobody sat next to me during my travel but I haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Reckless89

My mother prepared my favourite dish for lunch! ))


----------



## tronjheim

My classmates invited me to dinner after our class. It was actually quite pleasant even though I was the outsider. I wouldn't really call them friends yet, maybe allies (in a temporary alliance - I'm such a cynic). They all seem like good people to hang out with.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The jeans I ordered are slightly long but fit well enough otherwise


----------



## kivi

Today this is the first time in this year that I swam. I also learned that I can charge my music player with my phone's charger.


----------



## Crisigv

My doctor's appointment was a lot easier than I thought.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

It's fridayyyyyyyy everything's bearable today 😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## scooby

There was a fire at work. Best day ever.


----------



## chinaski

an item i imported finally made it out of customs. it should arrive here tomorrow morning.


----------



## Star241

Something funny just happened which made me laugh


The internet froze up for about 2 minutes, and it appeared on the screen


"SocialAnxiety is not responding"


Lol, like me IRL,


All the best,


Joe


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> There was a fire at work. Best day ever.


Just want to clarify. No one was hurt, and nothing burnt down. I'm not evil. It just meant I got let off much earlier, since they had to shut down all the power to the gym. And I get off early and go to a theme park instead. Win.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Air conditioning at work on a scorching day


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't have a panic attack.


----------



## NE2

My family finally won Pandemic before everyone died


----------



## MissA2014

scooby said:


> There was a fire at work. Best day ever.


xD


----------



## Melodic

I got to fulfil a dream of mine to be involved in a movie orchestral soundtrack recording.


----------



## Gojira

I understand now that every fortune cookie should read "Give no ****s." Because it is the only way to live. And judging by everything I've been through so far, a big part of the solution to SA.


----------



## tronjheim

I initiated an FB chat with a buddy. We hardly see each other, like only a few times a year and even just randomly like at the mall, but he's really accommodating and helpful. He's a huge extroverted dude both figuratively and literally and one of my select friends who know and seem to fully understand my disorders. Awesome guy; glad to have met him.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I did stretches/breathing exercises this morning


----------



## layitontheline

Ate at a restaurant alone for the first time. Went to the museum. Read outside. Lovely day in lovely Toronto.


----------



## feels

Went to bed last night feeling pretty damn hopeless and confused, but woke with weird sense of calm. Didn't even feel very stressed at work but I still got things done quickly. It was a nice change.


----------



## legallyalone

feels said:


> Went to bed last night feeling pretty damn hopeless and confused, but woke with weird sense of calm. Didn't even feel very stressed at work but I still got things done quickly. It was a nice change.


Nice. Any idea on why? I could use a day like that.


----------



## feels

legallyalone said:


> Nice. Any idea on why? I could use a day like that.


Nah, unfortunately I don't. I wish I had any idea on how to deal with depression. My overall mood is different everyday and I don't know how to keep it consistent. It's kind of scary in a way cause it makes the next day feel somewhat unpredictable. But, it's really nice when days like this roll around and I try to appreciate it.


----------



## WhoDey85

I jumped in front of a foul ball line drive headed straight for my one year old nephew, at a baseball game, at the last minute.It ricocheted off my forearm. I have a fat bruise on it right now. People behind me were saying "wow, nice save". And another lady came up to me later and said I probably saved his life. 

It all happened so fast, I didn't even see the ball. It came flying in from another field. I just reacted when people were screaming "heads up" at us.


----------



## tronjheim

WhoDey85 said:


> I jumped in front of a foul ball line drive headed straight for my one year old nephew, at a baseball game, at the last minute.It ricocheted off my forearm. I have a fat bruise on it right now. People behind me were saying "wow, nice save". And another lady came up to me later and said I probably saved his life.
> 
> It all happened so fast, I didn't even see the ball. It came flying in from another field. I just reacted when people were screaming "heads up" at us.


That's awesome!


----------



## feels

Washed the sheets and some clothes, cleaned out my car, and went up to Honda to get my oil changed. My uncle works up there in the parts department so I got to hang out with him for about an hour which was really nice. Feels like a really productive day off so far. But now I'm bored and not sure what to do next so I think I'm just gonna smoke lol.


----------



## WhoDey85

tronjheim said:


> That's awesome!


Thanks man. Yeah, it was a good feeling.


----------



## CristianNC

Well it happened yesterday, but I did reasonably well on my interview despite my crippling anxiety.


----------



## tronjheim

I encountered this article. It's a great read! http://lifehacker.com/lets-quit-it-with-the-introvert-extrovert-nonsense-1713772952



> For example, it's a common assumption that introverts hate people and that makes it okay. That isn't introversion, it's just being an *******.


Love this part.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

tronjheim said:


> I encountered this article. It's a great read! http://lifehacker.com/lets-quit-it-with-the-introvert-extrovert-nonsense-1713772952
> 
> Love this part.


Now I have encountered it too. Nice article.


----------



## tronjheim

I realized that had I never attended that little high school acquaintance "party" two years ago, I'd never have re-established my friendships, even expanding it, with _the guys_. Things now would have been so different. I'm never saying "no" to invitations ever again unless necessary!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got the first pic og both my older brothers together for the first time in years


----------



## Vuldoc

I see that my ****ty neighbors have a moving van :yay (I really hope it's a moving van). Good riddance. Now I just have to hope that ****tier neighbors don't move in.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I remembered I had a 4x4 sitting out front of my house. And it was raining.


----------



## TenYears

I stood up for myself at work. And this douchebag totally stood down, and backed off. And I had a witness.

Was an awesome moment.


----------



## wickedcode

I got a sunburn and it burns as hell.


----------



## Crisigv

Turns out September is going to be filled with a few concerts.


----------



## kivi

I bought a comic magazine.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I got my monthly supply of Adderall, Norco, and Valium. What I call my "Rx speedball". Hey, gotta have something to look forward to in recovery.


----------



## Mxx1

I was at the beach today and ended up making this sandcat which isn't super artistic, but i got a lot of compliments because of it. It made me really happy


----------



## SofaKing

Had my first performance evaluation of my new career and I did very well. This was huge for me and I'm pretty proud of making a late life career change so successfully so far.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That gal from OKC messaged me again today. She said she'd be in touch when she returned to town but half me just wrote that off


----------



## Ckg2011

I got out of bed, I guess that counts as something good. I don't know.


----------



## truant

*I fixed my toilet!*

I figured out how to change the water level in my toilet tank today.

Guise. You have no idea, guise. I feel like a scientist. I feel like I could work for NASA.

I got a bill from the condo board a few years ago for $1,500 for WATER. For WATER guise. I live in a block of five units, and they couldn't figure out who was using all the water so they picked me and made me pay this outrageous bill.

Ever since then, I've lived in mortal terror of my toilets. I check them constantly to make sure they're not silently and invisibly running, which I was assured at the time was a real thing. Did you know that a toilet can run without making any sound or showing any adjustment in the water level in the tank or the bowl? It's a real thing. I have the bill to prove it. Even the people at the city said it was a REAL THING.

So anyway, I've heard that dreadful YOUR TOILET JUST REFILLED ITSELF A**HOLE pipe sound a couple of times in the last couple of days and I was trying to convince myself that I was just hearing the neighbors running their taps or something. Then I had a horrible realization that it might actually be a problem with one of my toilets.

So I checked my tank and sure enough, the water in my tank was creeping over the edge of the overflow pipe (I think that's what it's called); anyway, I tried to adjust the water level by playing with that little screw (I have a ball-cock thing in the tank, which always makes me giggle) but playing with the screw never does anything. So I panicked for a bit and then I used my Google-fu and finally found some obscure forum post on some plumber site that said I had to actually BEND the little metal bar between the rubber ball thing and the plastic tube thing. _Bend it with my bare hands._ Is it just me, or does that seem like a really inconvenient way to adjust the water level in your toilet tank?

Now, most of you don't know me, so you don't realize that I know NOTHING about fixing things. I am home repair disabled, which really ought to be a thing, because it severely restricts my ability to deal with common, everyday problems like having too much water in your toilet tank.

So anyway, I managed to bend the little bar _*without breaking anything*_! And now the water level in my toilet tank is below the overflow pipe by like a whole inch! I can't believe it, guise!

I FIXED A GODDAMN TOILET!

This is one of the greatest days of my life. I might actually mark it on the calendar and make it a national holiday in my condo. I'll get someone to bake me a cake in the shape of a toilet and _I'll invite everyone who read this post over for free cake!_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got free Jagermeister shot glasses & an unexpected GST cheque


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Didn't have a dizzy spell all day.


----------



## jay36605

I learned how to transfer my energy better when throwing baseball.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got a package in the mail today from an American friend from this forum, good stuff


----------



## Blue Dino

Had a very nice walk with my dog today with a nice sunset and breeze on the shoreline. We even ran into a few friendly dogs on the way that my dog got a good friendly sniff/lick out of.


----------



## IsMyPizzaReady

Noca said:


> I got my klonopin script


same


----------



## IsMyPizzaReady

I got a new job but my anxiety is creeping up and making me scarred to go to orientation.


----------



## tronjheim

I ate lunch at the Nutrition and Dietetics department in the university for a change. It was good.


----------



## drdevendrasingh

Don’t give up, keep trying and always be positive, to be successful in your life, and being healthy is also very important in life for finding success.


----------



## probably offline

I got accepted to the university program I applied for!










(now it's time to start shaking in my boots)


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> I got accepted to the university program I applied for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now it's time to start shaking in my boots)


Congrats! :> Flippra inte.


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> Congrats! :> Flippra inte.


Thanks!










(det kommer att flippras, vare sig jag vill det eller ej)


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (det kommer att flippras, vare sig jag vill det eller ej)


jaa, du är jättetöntig. (✿ฺ◡ฺ‿ฺ◡ฺ)


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> I got accepted to the university program I applied for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now it's time to start shaking in my boots)












Good stuff!


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> jaa, du är jättetöntig. (✿ฺ◡ฺ‿ฺ◡ฺ)


;(



TicklemeRingo said:


> Good stuff!


What the hell is that gif, Ringo? :lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> What the hell is that gif, Ringo? :lol


It's a cat applauding your success, of course!


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> It's a cat applauding your success, of course!


It looks like it was made by a middle-aged crazy cat lady.

(ok, that kinda fits me)


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> It looks like it was made by a middle-aged crazy cat lady.
> 
> (ok, that kinda fits me)


lol :b I googled "congratulations" and "cat"


----------



## rosecolored

Finally made a friend while volunteering.


----------



## feels

My best friend is back from Georgia and back at work and it's like my life has meaning again lol. I feel pretty good today.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> I got accepted to the university program I applied for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now it's time to start shaking in my boots)


Congrats!  That's great, do you know what you're going to go into yet?


----------



## tronjheim

Had fun with a bunch of classmates. Some guy told us that our professor wouldn't be meeting us, but for our little group we didn't leave the classroom but had "practice teaching" instead. I just went along with the madness. It was quite fun actually with lots of laughs.


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> Congrats!  That's great, do you know what you're going to go into yet?


Linguistics(that's the program I applied for).


----------



## Surly Wurly

WhoDey85 said:


> I jumped in front of a foul ball line drive headed straight for my one year old nephew, at a baseball game, at the last minute.It ricocheted off my forearm. I have a fat bruise on it right now. People behind me were saying "wow, nice save". And another lady came up to me later and said I probably saved his life.
> 
> It all happened so fast, I didn't even see the ball. It came flying in from another field. I just reacted when people were screaming "heads up" at us.


haters gonna hate, and a lot of people probably think of me as some kind of "fancy man" anyway, but thats one of the things us dudes with our idiotic testosterone mentalities are here for. you made a difference there, penis-person. B=====D

at the train station in town they have these train barriers where you put your ticket in and they open to let you through. some dude went through and his small child obviously didnt get what was happening and tried to squeeze through while it was open for his dad, and the thing just shut on him. i squished the barrier open by kinda wedging myself in, the kid only really had time to yelp before he was out.

jammed in the gap and waiting for the ticket plebs to release me, i shared a manly "i got ya, buddy" look with the father


----------



## kivi

I had a sweet conversation with my best friend. We didn't see each other and I acted very cold but she said that we should meet sometime. I also learned she is having similar problems as mine. It's a shame I answered her messages after 3 days. I should give up being paranoid of people hating me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A tall, cute blonde was all smiles when she came into the shop today


----------



## rosecolored

Today was great.  Had such a great time. I'm blessed.


----------



## Kevin001

My sister came into town to visit us. Haven't seen her in a while.


----------



## WanderingSoul

Made some money and walked to the store by myself to get things I needed.


----------



## rosecolored

Went on a mini road trip to visit my family. I used to be so anxious to see them, but I felt so free today.


----------



## feels

Work was actually pretty fun and I didn't put up with anyone's bull****.


----------



## hmweasley

This is going to sound really strange and not positive at all at first, but my church had its summer social today. I had to work down there for two hours, and it was incredibly hot. Long story short, I got overheated and sick. As my mom and aunt were struggling to get me back home (I was close to fainting and couldn't actually balance well), I wound up vomiting in front of everyone there. It doesn't sound positive, and the actually being sick part was terrible, obviously.

But I was thinking about it when I got home (and was feeling better), and I'd actually had this fear of puking in front of people for years. I thought it would be the most embarrassing thing I could do. I used to think about the ultimate way I could embarrass myself, and for some strange reason that was what I always came back to. I hadn't even vomited in years though, so I never expected it would happen, and then I did it. And I honestly didn't even care. My dad told me later that there was a huge crowd that surrounded me and watched as it happened, and I don't remember it at all. I knew there were people there, but I wasn't paying attention. I was too concerned with what was happening to me, and as weird and crazy as this sounds, I realized it was the least self-conscious I can ever remember being with people staring at me. It was the first time where lots of people were looking at me and I didn't feel any social anxiety because my mind was too focused on something else.

Now, in the aftermath of it, I still can't bring myself to care or be embarrassed, and that's so strange to me. I would have thought I'd be obsessing over it and be mortified, but I'm not. I honestly don't care that I puked my guts out in front of a crowd today, and I can't even believe I'm saying that.


----------



## TryingMara

^Sometimes it's the fear of the unkown or the anticipation that is worse than the actual experience. Also, I find I'm less anxious when I'm sick or in pain. It's as if the discomfort overshadows the anxiety.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm glad I didn't have to spend the whole day at work. I was able to get some other stuff done, watch the match and unwind a little.


----------



## layitontheline

Snagged some pills. Also, thunder.


----------



## SofaKing

i had my first clinical shift on the ambulance as a student Paramedic...My preceptor claims I did better than I thought I had done. I mean, I think I did decently, but he was very complimentary. I need to get better at difficult IV starts...and sick people need to get better at having good veins!


----------



## Omgblood

actually had a good day


----------



## Crisigv

KyleInSTL said:


> i had my first clinical shift on the ambulance as a student Paramedic...My preceptor claims I did better than I thought I had done. I mean, I think I did decently, but he was very complimentary. I need to get better at difficult IV starts...and sick people need to get better at having good veins!


Glad you did so well. It can only get better with the knowledge you will gain.


----------



## kivi

Went to a touristy district. Visited some of the places. Then we found a camping place with a beautiful beach, we swam.(didn't camp) I am still there.


----------



## Time is Now

I just saw the men laughing alone while eating fruit salad thread

It made me giggle out loud !


----------



## steph22

It rained!  Love the rain!


----------



## feels

A weirdly social day. A newer girl at work invited some people from work over to play video games and ****. It was kind of boring but I'm glad I went either way. Also had to help jump start my friends car and this random dude came and helped us. He was a qt too and I'm glad he was there cause I didn't know what the **** I was doing. So, yeah, today was different at least.


----------



## kivi

I can use my broken music player though it's still really hard to choose songs.


----------



## Crisigv

Just got an unexpected government cheque in the mail.


----------



## Ignopius

Crisigv said:


> Just got an unexpected government cheque in the mail.


Nice!!  what you gonna spend it on???


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Free beer samples at work again


----------



## Crisigv

Ignopius said:


> Nice!!  what you gonna spend it on???


Not going to spend it. I'm going to deposit it into my account.


----------



## vanishingpt

Every day is seriously a step outside my comfort zone. It's somewhat terrifying but liberating at the same time because I've wanted to challenge myself for so long. There are still a lot of things I want to work on, but I'm glad I took on this job. There are days where I come home wanting to curl up, but other days I feel ecstatic and wired because I knew I did something that helped me grow, and helped someone else grow in return.

First step is always the hardest in challenging yourself and going outside of your bubble, but it's well worth it. I absolutely love this experience.


----------



## LoneWolf14

steph22 said:


> It rained!  Love the rain!


Trade me locations, my areas had rain 6 out of 7 days a week for 2 months now. Feel like I live in Seattle.


----------



## feels

I was in a good mood like all day yesterday. Felt like my confidence was finally back.


----------



## srschirm

It feels good doing some cleaning/organizing around my home and office.


----------



## Bbpuff

So I ordered a pair of custom made plugs from a shop on etsy about a week ago. They still haven't shipped it yet... :c BUT- The shop has an instagram, so I decided to just take a look at it, and sure enough they posted a picture of a bunch of orders they recently made and my plugs were there! I'm in love! God I'm so excited and anxious to get them! But the seller is from Australia so it'll take awhile to get here... ;-; I just hope they ship it soon..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I didn't die. :stu

I really wanted to try and think of something good that happened today, but I'm feeling pretty neutral about it and can't think of anything genuine.


----------



## AussiePea

Just been upgraded to business class for a 16 hour flight. Stoked.


----------



## 525826

Got an amazon package today with stuff for my family... it was like Christmas for 10 minutes


----------



## SENNA

I woke up feeling happy for no reason happy days


----------



## Cate P

I agreed to help someone get a bench from a store with my pickup truck. I bought this old clunker pickup truck, because I thought everyone would ask me to help them move! Had it over a year, first request!


----------



## tronjheim

I was walking to my classroom after lunch when I encountered this girl going the other way. Our eyes met and then she gave me a smile to which I returned (I just hope it was evident). It was small, but friendly, nothing artificial or forced about it - I can't recall the last time anyone would smile at me who wasn't an acquaintance already. She's cute, but I've forgotten her face now and it's likely that our paths will never cross again in this lifetime. Ever.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave

pretty lame compared to some peoples posts, But something good that happened today was I got enough courage to order flowers to be sent to a good friend. now we wait till Friday when they are delivered, and see what happens. hopefully a good response?


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I realized that I was actually in a position to not pay a supplier, find a new supplier, and still not lose business. Gotta cut costs wherever you can.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The lovely brunette that just came through the shop


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Out of the Ashes said:


> I realized that I was actually in a position to not pay a supplier, find a new supplier, and still not lose business. Gotta cut costs wherever you can.


****, I don't think I can do it though without feeling bad. WTF happened to me? I was a young, aspiring sociopath, moving up in the ranks. Then I had to go and fall in love with a sweet young girl and develop FEELINGS, and seriously complicate my future business potential.


----------



## hyacinth girl

Got a call from a job that I applied for yesterday and they want me to come by for an interview tomorrow! The job seems to be exactly what I've been looking for so I have high hopes for tomorrow


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Plugged in my guitar & practiced/wrote a couple new tunes


----------



## TabbyTab

I actually got some sleep and woke up at a decent time and talked to my friend who makes me super happy eeeeee:grin2:


----------



## TryingMara

Had a nice welcome at work and felt like I was a part of something. Had good conversations, too


----------



## calichick

Today was really great. Started out rough because I was having a BDD anxiety attack in the morning but things went well in the office. I talked to 3 different guys, and I also assisted 2 lawyers and taught one something new. 

Felt mighty proud of myself.


----------



## feels

I feel hopeful. Like, there are so many options I'm not considering. It might be hard but there's always time to get my life on track. I'm gonna roll with it.


----------



## NerdlySquared

feels said:


> I feel hopeful. Like, there are so many options I'm not considering. It might be hard but there's always time to get my life on track. I'm gonna roll with it.


I'm happy I read that today made me smile


----------



## thebigofan

I got 90% in my English class!


----------



## feels

I'm feel really good today. Not worrying too much about the future or putting myself down. Just accepting things for how they are and not feeling bad about it. It's really nice to not feel so weighed down by everything for a little while


----------



## Aloe vera

I felt motivated to start posting here again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Had a chat with a hot blonde today at work


----------



## calichick

I feel like there is a greater purpose to my life.

I want to be helping others. I want to give back to the community.

Trapped in a soul-robbing office making nearly 3/4 of 100k, and I have nothing to show for it- just stuff. And money.

Stuff and money. How fulfilling a life. I want to make a difference and I know I will.

I believe I am destined for great things when I break the vicious cycle of anxiety.

I believe that I can do a lot with my life. I'm just not sure what it is yet.

My next step is to start volunteering. I need to fill out some applications and really make a move to get out there.

Got a job.
Got savings.
Even made a few friends.
Exercise daily and eat right.
Reading every day.

My path to fulfillment is rounding itself out well. I really, really want to help others now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I figured out how to play a jazzy rendition of Gimme Some Mo by Busta Rhymes


----------



## quesara

I walk by a Starbucks every day on my way to work and think about going in but never do because of my anxiety, but I finally managed to go in and buy myself some breakfast today. 

So strange how SAD makes little tasks in life feel so difficult.


----------



## quesara

Canadian Brotha said:


> I figured out how to play a jazzy rendition of Gimme Some Mo by Busta Rhymes


Ok, this sounds awesome!


----------



## Kevin001

I made a phone call today and I didn't freak out during it. I was freaking out before but it went ok.........I'm glad thats over with.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Yay, finally found and fixed a plumbing issue with my upstairs sink  Now I'm off to the frustration section to talk about the clean up


----------



## NerdlySquared

karenw said:


> Bought a light fitting yeah that's right


Nice, I hope it fits  hehe


----------



## TenYears

I spent quite a while talking to my gf this morning. It was good to hear her voice. God I miss her. We laughed a lot. Mostly it was me laughing at her, at the things she was saying to her daughter from time to time. Just...things that I would totally expect her to say, but it was really funny to hear her say them to her daughter. And then when I explained, she laughed with me. Like she would say something kind of weird according to most people, but tooootally normal for her. She's such a goofball.

God I can't wait to see her again. Sheets are washed. Got a bottle of her favorite red wine in the fridge. I know the perfect restaurant.


----------



## NerdlySquared

karenw said:


> It's not here yet I've paid delivery on it and may have to take it back lulz


Sometimes it's as easy as swapping out the holding bracket, make sure to rummage through the box they usually toss a few kinds in there. I hope you won't have to return it, good luck Karen


----------



## TabbyTab

Hung out with da bestie :^)


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Today in a long time I felt I had a purpose. Something I haven't felt in a while.


----------



## REPO

Today I've come to the conclusion that i've been undermining my worth and that is not only a sin to myself but to my god also. I made an effort to push myself out of my comfort zone today and although i became anxious i stayed strong and im grateful i did. Afterwards i didn't spend as nearly as much time reflecting on things i could've done wrong as i usually do. Small steps, big leaps.


----------



## calichick

Today was cool.

I talked to 4 different guys today and it's PAY day!

I'm going to see a movie this weekend.


----------



## natsume

Yep today was pay day, I taught someone how to make gimp bracelets, I had a ton of fun at work and I had pizza. I'm also really excited for the weekend.


----------



## cuppy

I rode my bicycle


----------



## Barakiel

I actually woke up in a good mood for once and got some exercise. Now I plan on reading one of my books instead of refreshing Tumblr over and over.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I got Windows 10 Enterprise installed on my laptop that I just rebuilt. Now I just need to add Ubuntu, Chromium OS, and Android x86.


----------



## MrsRLawson

I made the decision to take this site seriously. Hopefully this is just the first positive step of the week!


----------



## NerdlySquared

MrsRLawson said:


> I made the decision to take this site seriously. Hopefully this is just the first positive step of the week!


I wish you luck


----------



## MrsRLawson

Thank you!


----------



## TryingMara

Had a lot of fun tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

quesara said:


> Ok, this sounds awesome!


I think it'll be pretty sweet when I can record it!


----------



## rosecolored

Met this BEAUTIFUL man today. Like omg, whoever marries him is blessed.


----------



## rdoug16

Came across an old bookmark of this awesome Hawaiian dude (singer) who really helped me to chill out when I was pretty down he's got a really inspirational story, so sad that he passed.


----------



## rdoug16

I think I can post a link now


----------



## Aloe vera

My mom bought me a kitten themed planner.


----------



## Gale100

This is so pathetic, but my tomato plant bloomed and now it has 14 tomatoes on it! Sorry, I really could not think of anything. I have had a bad, tearful, depressing day!


----------



## Kevin001

Somebody told me I have swag.


----------



## calichick

Omg omg omg Oh My GOD. I am on a cloud of celestial bliss right now. Sheer, unadulterated BLISS.

I met the hottest guy at work on Friday. Like, when he first came over with this other dude that I know, to ask my assistance on something I'm like whoa. Wow, wow, wow my heart just stopped beating for a moment wow.

He is a manager, but he's got the most gorgeous blue eyes and normally I loathe blue eyes like nobody's business, but his eyebrows are so dark and his hair is dark and he's tall and so handsome.

Wow

I love my job. I f***cking love it.

Anyways, he came to me for help today, FOUR times. And he's dressed in this grey suit and I'm f***ing nervous bones couldn't even pay attention to what he was saying state of mind

I'm like f*** I didn't even think he remembered my name on Friday but here he pops up at 9 in the morning today, and he's smart. Intimidating smart. As in, he came to ask me for help but ended up answering his own questions.

:sigh

Bless the world for hot guys. Bless the world and God and his momma and I'm in heaven. I'm so happy I've been grinning ear to ear for 5 hours hehehe


----------



## calichick

There is a God out there and he is fantastic.

Ugh.  :lol


----------



## SilkyJay

calichick said:


> Omg omg omg Oh My GOD. I am on a cloud of celestial bliss right now. Sheer, unadulterated BLISS.
> 
> I met the hottest guy at work on Friday. Like, when he first came over with this other dude that I know, to ask my assistance on something I'm like whoa. Wow, wow, wow my heart just stopped beating for a moment wow.
> 
> He is a manager, but he's got the most gorgeous blue eyes and normally I loathe blue eyes like nobody's business, but his eyebrows are so dark and his hair is dark and he's tall and so handsome.
> 
> Wow
> 
> I love my job. I f***cking love it.
> 
> Anyways, he came to me for help today, FOUR times. And he's dressed in this grey suit and I'm f***ing nervous bones couldn't even pay attention to what he was saying state of mind
> 
> I'm like f*** I didn't even think he remembered my name on Friday but here he pops up at 9 in the morning today, and he's smart. Intimidating smart. As in, he came to ask me for help but ended up answering his own questions.
> 
> :sigh
> 
> Bless the world for hot guys. Bless the world and God and his momma and I'm in heaven. I'm so happy I've been grinning ear to ear for 5 hours hehehe


This guy's face is in serious serious danger of getting sat on.


----------



## calichick

Yajyklis10 said:


> This guy's face is in serious serious danger of getting sat on.


Lol dirty boy.


----------



## tronjheim

I made it through another day. I didn't follow my ideation of going home to deliberately miss my last class just because I was already feeling stressed. All's good for now.


----------



## SofaKing

tronjheim said:


> I made it through another day. I didn't follow my ideation of going home and deliberately miss my last class. All's good for now.


That is an accomplishment.

I made small talk with both a patient and another medic on a long transport this morning.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I had a good day due to finding out I may have new extended family..


----------



## momentsunset

Bread with oil and vinegar happened today.. mmm.


----------



## RubixQ

Gale100 said:


> This is so pathetic, but my tomato plant bloomed and now it has 14 tomatoes on it! Sorry, I really could not think of anything. I have had a bad, tearful, depressing day!


I count that as an achievement! :squeeze

I have great banter apparantly :sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My brother was discharged from hospital


----------



## natsume

I went to visit my boyfriend and had a really great time. I only get to see him once a week which is usually during the weekend because of my schedule and the distance between us, but since they changed my shift I got to see him for a bit today so that was good.


----------



## Robleye

Done with work for the week.. can't wait to finally meet my bed again.


----------



## natsume

I ran into an old, very special friend I never thought I'd expect running into. It was nice seeing them again all happy.


----------



## Kevin001

My nerve test and MRI came back normal.


----------



## East

!!!!! i don't have leave as early as i thought for orientation & i'm actually leaving the 19th so i still have time to see him!!


----------



## hyacinth girl

The lady at the job centre asked me if it would be okay for me to attend a group meeting since I have anxiety. It meant a lot that she was so considerate.


----------



## calichick

I don't understand men sometimes...I talked to one of the guys I have a huge crush on today, the one that came to talk to me a few times last week. 

I've caught him checking me out twice since Friday, but in that lewd, disrespectful way. I just can't stand how pervy some men are. I wish they would try to get to know me for me...

:sigh it's so damn hard to find a good guy.


----------



## harrison

My migraine went away.


----------



## Squeaky4377

Before I went into work, I started a conversation with a coworker hanging out in the break room after I saw that next week's schedule was available. I felt really nervous and awkward the entire time, but I eventually got my point across and said what I wanted to say. She didn't really seem interested in it, but it felt really nice to be able to even say something to someone else without being prompted.


----------



## tronjheim

My life these past day weeks months years have been really distressful, but I'm having a can of beer right now so I have that going for me which is nice.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to a packed grocery store without freaking out.


----------



## Blue2015

I took the dog for a walk and the weather was great.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I went to the beach for the first time in two years.


----------



## harrison

Found some more very good books.


----------



## CristianNC

I played a game of Hearthstone with my team leader and was my arrogant self. I predicted the exact cards he had in his hand and what he was going to play next a few times in a row. There were a few people spectating the game and they were pretty impressed. It's pretty lame that this makes me feel better about myself, but it was quite pleasing.


----------



## calichick

There's like a million and one hot guys in this city and a girl's only problem is choosing one.


----------



## cmed

Set my website up so that I have a time lapse video playing as part of the background. I love HTML5


----------



## RubixQ

Two people stopped and asked me for directions and I actually gave them semi decent advice.

Also two people stopped their cars to let me cross the road. 

In the words of Ice Cube "Today Was A Good Day".


----------



## MoonlitMadness

I did my makeup well today. A colleague complimented it lol.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Finally got a day off work, so can relax today, life is good


----------



## tronjheim

My high school best bud, from out of the blue, texted me asking for my Skype name. We've been chatting for over an hour now. It's pleasant having someone to talk to when I'm usually by myself like 98% of the time.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had lunch with my best friend, had a good run, and spent some nice time with my niece who I don't get to see much.


----------



## selfloathingregular

I had a nice cup of tea after dinner.


----------



## calichick

I had a pretty good day today. I spent the whole day by myself out and about and reflecting on life and being on my own. I forgot how many men are bound to approach you or talk to when you're on your own versus being with someone else.

Regardless if they're major douchebags, it perks up my self-esteem. This one guy stopped me today and told me I look really kind. Never got that one before. My face is in a perpetual state of worry and I feel crappy inside.



Thinking what to do, where to go. I wish I had friends. I've tried to make girlfriends to very little avail. The ones that are close right now are all married or in the process of getting married so they're not looking to have girl time. The single ones are doing their own thing. I wish I had someone to turn to who knows what I'm going through.

My mother is very controlling, over-possessive and neurotic. She doesn't have much of a life of her own nor ambitions beyond retirement so it's draining having someone tell you what to do, when to do it. Especially as an adult already. I feel trapped. This is my main grievance with life right now. Something that is making me ill mentally and emotionally. Besides that and being single. But being alone is a far better fate than being surrounded by negative or anxiety-inducing influences. Being alone is actually not so bad. Because if you are independent it makes for quite an enjoyable time meeting new people; learning new things, learning about yourself. Less the unnecessary distractions.


----------



## TryingMara

So far, people have been liking the cookies I made.


----------



## NahMean

I was exercising earlier today and someone mentioned to me that I look like a fullback. I guess I should be flattered...


----------



## tronjheim

Before I went to the university, I went first to the post office where I saw people that made me feel bad about myself, the usual inferiority complex thing. But when I went out from there and began walking, a voice in my head told me to *refuse to feel bad*. I did and everything's good. Yay!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i got kinda complemented... when the woman i was talking to underestimated my age... so I am happy. I deffo look younger than my age... 

then went a nice driving journey in the sun and good weather.


----------



## mr octopus

Went skating today and didn't bust my ***.


----------



## Cyclonic

Not today, but recently. I found out an expensive car repair was all covered under special warranty. Looks like my car is in good shape now, hopefully for many more miles and years to come. I love driving and I love my car, feels like a 2nd home.


----------



## tronjheim

I joined the university foundation week kick-off parade around the city with my college and new friends and I had fun! It was exhilarating joining the yelling and cheering! I felt _genuinely_ happy! It made me feel all the joy I felt during happy times in my life. All my anxiety and worries hardly bothered me there.
I'm glad I went (the alternative was moping at home).


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I mixed captain crunch with a vanilla shake.


----------



## herk

did a couple things outside of my normal routine/comfort zone


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I bought a pack of beer and it's been a long time since I've actually craved beer let alone anything. Also I managed to stop crying.


----------



## quesara

Didn't feel quite so lonely.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I found out I may be managing the small liquor store I work at in a month's time


----------



## cuppy

Clothes! :eyes


----------



## Bbpuff

I just got back from going out with friends for the second time this Summer! Also I went driving by myself for the 2nd time as well! I was out with them from 6p.m. - 12a.m. First we went to Walmart to buy a gift for one friend, then we picked up two more people, and went to mall and got pretzels, then we went bowling at the casino, and then we headed to the park and took some weird pictures. I was really nervous to drive back home at night especially since I'm such a new driver and don't know how to get home without directions. But I made it with no trouble at all. I'm really glad to be back home now safe and sound after such a long and exhausting day. But I did enjoy myself, it's nice to leave the house once in awhile...


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I think that beer last night gave me a reverse hangover!


----------



## Kevin001

I watched a movie with my family.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I made chicken pad thai for dinner and it was really good.


----------



## Fangirl96

It was technically yesterday, but i threw out some old ugly cothes that i have only worn like once or twice. I have actually never really thrown out clothes before, so it's weird, but wow it was a small weight off my shoulders that cleared my head a tiny bit. I've been on a bit of a "throwing stuff out" spree lately, which is great. I'm such a hoarder, but lately i've cared less and that's positive. If i'm good enough, my dream of moving to another apartment might actually come true.


----------



## catcharay

I went to mass, though my skills were operating very rusty. It's my fault though so I can't complain even a little bit. That's what I get for avoiding. My negative emotions subsided with irrational ideas that I have recently noticed but I'm fine now.

Also my mum gifted me some really cute clothes


----------



## TryingMara

Better interaction with a friend. Things have been a little shaky lately. We had good conversation and laughed a lot.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Told the beefcake guy at work that's been chatting me up that I'm married. He looked kinda sad face but I'm positive he could find a cuter/younger girl.
Have been being super nice and appreciative of my husband all weekend, I feel so lucky to have someone that shares my opinions on so much stuff. Someone I can spend time with, quietly doing separate things.


----------



## jblanch3

It's been an ongoing process over the past few weeks, but it's something that I've been feeling good about. I'm finally going for my driver's license, at the age of 36. I'm hoping that it won't be too late to explore professional opportunities and it'll be easier to go to events and do things that have been hard for me to do up to this point. I start my driving lessons this week.


----------



## XRik7X

Nothing


----------



## KILOBRAVO

it was very , very warm today , and despite still feeling self conscious about my legs, I braved the self-conscious and wore shorts today .  ( just below knee cutoff). adn short arm shirt . yay!

i thought damn this, I aint gonna go outside today in that heat for my long walk ( which was 4.6 miles)) wearing full length jeans again.

yep I felt awkward for about 15 minutes but it slowly faded and after a time I was glad I did decide to .. cause it was very hot , and everyone else wears that stuff... and i enjoyed the freedom feeling. And I found out people DONT care about your body , even tho mine is lean and toned . I even met someone on the way home and got complimented on my looks . ..


----------



## tronjheim

I got to be with several friends tonight. I originally went with two friends, but after dinner with them, as we went looking for a quiet bar to go to and as I was driving, I heard and saw _the guys_ outside a little bar who apparently recognized the car I was driving call me. I stopped there and joined them along with the two buddies I were with.It was good that I had the car windows open. It's good to see and talk to them again after a long time. They're already a circle on their own and I think I'll always be an outsider, but they integrated us into their table without question. There's not much issue since some of _the guys_ know the people I were with. I really did feel uncomfortable at first if it was all okay joining their table as these are two separate groups I hang out with, but it all turned out fine. Just when _the guys_ were leaving around 1AM, another group who were closer to the ones I were hanging out with arrived and so my little night out got extended. I also had a good time with this new group, but now, I'm thankfully home, back to my peace and quiet. I'm glad I went out earlier despite feeling tired from last night's night out.


----------



## ChrissyQ

yesterday I walked 2 hrs, took bus, went to DQ with folks, played tennis with my Dad and hung out with my bro and his gf and my bro drove me home!


----------



## NerdlySquared

ChrissyQ said:


> yesterday I walked 2 hrs, took bus, went to DQ with folks, played tennis with my Dad and hung out with my bro and his gf and my bro drove me home!


Sounds like a fun day


----------



## PanchoGordo

Made a list of things that I intend to accomplish tomorrow.


----------



## PanchoGordo

*Accomplished my list...mostly*

The one thing that I couldn't do, I just ran out of time for. That is progress for me.


----------



## MrsPopplewell

My husband finally got to have his tooth removed. He doesn't have insurance and we're broke, but his tooth shattered into his gum months ago and obviously that led to a massive, disgusting infection. It was getting unbearable but we finally found a dentist that would help us. We can't afford the pain killers, so he feels really bad and is cranky right now, but it's for the best.


----------



## RonnieMerrell

Bumped with an old friend and we had a great drink.


----------



## quesara

Rediscovered a few bands I listened to back in the early 2000's. Love me some Spotify.


----------



## kivi

I am finally at home.


----------



## Kevin001

I weighed myself today and I noticed I've lost 5lbs :banana.


----------



## harrison

I stopped one of my pills and my head is clearing a bit.


----------



## avoidobot3000

i was coming down with a cold but after a very long sleep, i woke up mostly recovered. it must have been that orange i ate yesterday.


----------



## anxious87

Woke up before my alarm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The assistant manager position was confirmed in all but writing for me today


----------



## radiation

I have a meeting/interview next week.


----------



## PrincessV

I got yoga pants.


----------



## oku

Found out an irresponsible co-worker was gone for good. He almost got me into troubles a few times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## probably offline

First day in class. I was terrified. I thought I was going to puke on my way there. Oh well, I survived :>

The first lecture is on monday. I'll be worrying about that until then, probably. And books. And stuff.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> First day in class. I was terrified. I thought I was going to puke on my way there. Oh well, I survived :>
> 
> The first lecture is on monday. I'll be worrying about that until then, probably. And books. And stuff.


Cool! What scares you about it? Is it just being there or are you worried about participating, or something else? I did well in big lectures where I could expect to never be called on and never have the professor learn my name.


----------



## probably offline

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Cool! What scares you about it? Is it just being there or are you worried about participating, or something else? I did well in big lectures where I could expect to never be called on and never have the professor learn my name.


Humans. Humans everywhere. I'm used to isolation, and now I'm gonna have class everyday. Suffocating. I'm gonna do it, though. I'm afraid of failing and all that jazz, too(but that's secondary right now).

Baby steps. Yes. Yes.

/sweaty palms


----------



## TheRob

I received a half-compliment today. A woman sent a message to my OkCupid account. She said we wouldn't be a match, but she told me I had a great smile. My profile photo is the same photo I use for my avatar here.


----------



## shorthairdocare

I saw people who had bullied me as a child on facebook, had a good laugh about how they have turned out to be


----------



## zomb

Saw someone I hadn't seen since pre 2009. And I'm 24 now so I was in my late teens at the time. So quite a long time.
Walking home from doing a small bit of work and I saw his recognisable Hoodie and ginger hair. Though aged by six or so years.
I was almost going to carry on walking, because I obviously wasn't sure if I should talk to him.
But I did. And when he saw me he was like "whoa". Anyway we spoke for like 5 minutes. 
Jobs. What we were doing or not doing with out lives- he was wasting braincells, as he put it. 
And me turned what everyone has thought. - that he still hasn't figured out what he wants to do with his life. I told him that it would be another ten years before that happened. He asked if i still saw our old friends, I said no. His answer was the same, been about 6 years also. I also mentioned about seeing him on TV. A popular British TV show about fixing up people's houses after builders had messed the job up and also catching the bad builders. 
It was like 20 minutes ago but my SA it speaking to me and thinking of all the things I should of said to him. But I know I should move on. Who cares if I never said it all. Cos I'm a get drunk tonight. Well a little bit. Ooh all the things to say.
Anyway his taxi came and he shook my hand. And then.....well.


----------



## SilkyJay

Just got done with a brief phone interview, and now have a interview on Monday that I have a really good feeling about. I haven't felt this excited in awhile. 0


----------



## a degree of freedom

I went in to a therapist who turns out to be a clinical nurse specialist and explained that I wanted to get medication for treating anxiety and depression. She'd seen me before and explained that she didn't have any objections after I explained my thoughts about it and that she could get me scheduled with a psychiatrist colleague, though it might be out a ways, and in the mean time what I should do is go see my PCP and get a prescription for an SSRI. 

I'm going to see a psychiatrist!!! I'm going to get medication!!! I'm just so happy! Finally!!


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't have a panic attack in either one of my appointments.


----------



## Noca

I slept all the way through the night without waking up once. That was my first time doing so in well over 3 years. It has been so long that I had forgot what it felt like to sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tronjheim

I spent time with my best bud this afternoon. Even though I only got two slices of the pizza he bought (we were the only ones in their house), I guess I should still feel good showing up and being there.

http://lifehacker.com/good-friends-show-up-1677168768


----------



## kivi

My mother bought us puzzles. We are trying to complete it for a long time now. It is entertaining but it requires so much patience.


----------



## akari

I took 4 things that are worrying me at the moment, wrote them down and thought of positive ways of looking at them and wrote them down too. I feel so much better now that I'm looking at it all from a different dimension.


----------



## selfloathingregular

I had peas and potato curry this evening, nice.


----------



## tronjheim

I had a pleasant time with friends tonight. We were mostly eating and going around the city for a brief road trip. At one point, I registered a friend on my 3DS via Street Pass and his 'personal' message made me laugh out loud! I didn't see him, but I knew he was close by that time (apparently) and was most likely with _the guys_.


----------



## RobAlister

I returned a TV without any hassle from customer service.


----------



## Equity

kivi said:


> My mother bought us puzzles. We are trying to complete it for a long time now. It is entertaining but it requires so much patience.


What sort of puzzles? They must be good for the mind at any rate.


----------



## kivi

Callsign said:


> What sort of puzzles? They must be good for the mind at any rate.


 Two 1000 pieced jigsaw puzzles. She said that they were in sales though the ones that are in sales usually have bad pictures in them but they're nice. I hope I'll finish them this time unlike the previous trying.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm going to have to hire someone when I take over running the shop & going through resumes & setting up interviews seemed daunting. Luckily a regular customer who is chill and around my age asked if we're hiring today. He'd be a perfect fit for the slot & he looking to get out of the grocery storw next door


----------



## Equity

kivi said:


> Two 1000 pieced jigsaw puzzles. She said that they were in sales though the ones that are in sales usually have bad pictures in them but they're nice. I hope I'll finish them this time unlike the previous trying.


A longer time spent piecing it together could be had with something more nice looking to complete. I do remember the pace may also quicken pleasantly over time.


----------



## kivi

Callsign said:


> A longer time spent piecing it together could be had with something more nice looking to complete. I do remember the pace may also quicken pleasantly over time.


 Yes, the more I piece it and the picture starts to appear, the more I feel satisfied.
Now, it has less remained pieces so it'll be easier to complete.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Had Brent the financial advisor come over again. Gave him the paperwork and had a candid discussion about the state of things. It's slow but it's coming along nicely. It's very challenging to form good professional relationships without any prior experience but I am doing my best, and I daresay I'm doing quite well considering.

I also kicked the football with my little brother at the park again. I hope those decks of cards come along soon so I can teach him to play the game.


----------



## scooby

I feel bad for saying this is something good that happened, but today I found out I'm getting 5k from a will. Caught me by surprise, had no expectations of being in his will and hadn't seen him in so long. It feels wrong to even consider accepting it or be happy about it.


----------



## kivi

I learned today that they opened a library just next to my house.


----------



## layitontheline

This smoothie has made my day. & some stretching.


----------



## 8888

I had a good first day back at college.


----------



## Kevin001

I got my full psych. evaluation scheduled for this Friday. Hopefully I can find out what exactly is going on with me.


----------



## SilkyJay

Well 30 minutes before my interview at 10am this morning I got a call from another job opp. in which sounds interesting and the lady had nothing but good things to say about my resume and wanted to interview me on wed and we got along really well for the 10 min talk. It really caught me off guard, so much that I answer the phone, with "hey moooooom" bc she had texted me earlier and figured it was her. hahaa what a start to the convo. she said her sons number was similar to mine too, and she was laughing. 

to today, the interview went great, made the guy laugh a few times, probably for the good and bad.. and show'd a little of my personality and it wasn't that vigorous at all. Dunno why I got so nervous beforehand. 

In the end I got the job, but, buuuuuuuuuuut I have to pee in a cup tomorrow (24hrs to do so). ahhhhhhhhhasdf wtf I hadn't been smoking all summer until about a month or so ago. First time I'll ever be tested. **** it I'm still goin to go pee though. just to.

I'm so happy that I went though and I feel good, (i even told my mom the situatio) but I feel terrible too that I'm probably going to fail. It's time, at my age to get my **** together, This job interview on wed will be the next step. I'm going to just start churning out interviews now that I've got a lil confidence booster under my belt, and since I have a pretty damn solid work history there's no reason not to play the field a little bit. I've recently put my resume online and the calls have been coming in. Guess like anything, you have to put yourself out there, and the sad truth is since life has beat me down I've just settled for nothing. this year of no work has got to end. and will.


----------



## rockfest7822

Glad I was able to pull another day at my new work without quitting. Think I'm getting considerably more comfortable with it albeit not the best line of work. Quite repetitive considering it's an assembly job. The place I work at has tried bringing on two people already and they both left intermittently for different reasons.


----------



## feels

Classes started today and I got a lot of reading done and finished all my pharmacology homework for the week. Maybe I'll dedicate different days to certain subjects. It's been a while since I've really studied so I'm glad I made myself do it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Chilled with a friend


----------



## KILOBRAVO

today I found out a bit of good gossip happened about me: last week I had to return a item to a shop and i have heard that a woman ( a good deal older than me maybe in her 40's ets ) had seen me and then asked the person I was dealing with ( after I left) she said '' oh who WAS that? '' and the person I was dealing with said ''oh that was just **** '' and the woman said ''**** who? '' and the other person said '' oh its ******s boy'' and the woman said '' OMG wow he looks pretty FIT '' 

this story was relayed to me by someone else who happened to overhear this whole thing a week or so ago :: yep a nice ego boost for me YAY!

TL: DR some older woman saw me and basically said to someone else after I left ' OMG how I was FIT'' hot damn!


----------



## calichick

Omg, I love my life...


----------



## probably offline

I've finished the first week of uni :3

I've

* not skipped anything
* talked/asked questions in class
* talked to people
* read my ****(and panicked over the amount and lack of time)
* not procrastinated as much as I normally do










I can't wrap my head around how I'm gonna do this for 3 years, though. I'm mentally, and physically, exhausted.


----------



## Todd124

I finally learned to crochet! I need lots of practice still but still


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


> I've finished the first week of uni :3
> 
> I've
> 
> * not skipped anything
> * talked/asked questions in class
> * talked to people
> * read my ****(and panicked over the amount and lack of time)
> * not procrastinated as much as I normally do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wrap my head around how I'm gonna do this for 3 years, though. I'm mentally, and physically, exhausted.


Yeah! good going. Yeah sounds tough though, it gets a lot easier when you stop talking in class, stop talking to people, and get lazy with the reading.


----------



## kivi

I learned what my friends are going to study at university. One of them is going to study political sciences and the other one is going to study medicine. I had one more friend, I am curious about her, too but I can't remember her name  (I know, what a shame) Anyway, I'm happy for them.


----------



## probably offline

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Yeah! good going. Yeah sounds tough though, it gets a lot easier when you stop talking in class, stop talking to people, and get lazy with the reading.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

probably offline said:


>


I can't read this facial expression at all so I have no idea if you interpreted what I wrote as something bad. I just wanted to 1) congratulate you, and 2) express sadness at the way I spent my time in school.


----------



## calichick

I was at the hospital today (ugh, emergency situation), and met the cutest doctor. Like not McDreamy McSteamy type which is highly overrated, but confident, intelligent, self-assured. 

I love intelligent men. I love them like nobody's business. Usually in some type of authoritative position I mean this is text book female desire. We view power types as more alluring than any type of superficial classification that men put value on.

But yeah, I kind of want a doctor. Not like my line of business could ever put me in a position to meet one :X

Sexy as f***


----------



## blue2

Saw someone far away plus to sexy for their good be happy so meh good enough :/


----------



## Noca

bought my friend in Miami a pizza so he didn't have to go hungry


----------



## Xisha

I caught up with my sister and we laughed about the stupid things we used to pull on each other and talked just like old times which was nice.


----------



## Cam1

Completed a 67 hour work week and started classes this week. Thankfully only working 30 hours a week while in school. Talking to people a lot more and trying to break down whatever it is that prevents me from saying what is on my mind. Slowly making progress, just need to avoid slipping back into bad habits.


----------



## probably offline

A guy I've been talking to in class asked me for my number(and fb but I don't use fb). 

probablyofflinebsocializin.png


----------



## tronjheim

I got grilled by some classmates for my work in one class. These are the kinds of _contructive feedback_ that can make anyone feel like a total idiot for not doing the obvious things to do in hindsight. However, I handled it all well and didn't feel bad afterwards. I deflated my ego and instead thought about how to improve my work from their feedback! So...

Suck it mental disorders! I _owned_ you today! My voice didn't minimize and I didn't even tremble. I stood my ground and accepted my mistakes! Suck it!

This is a big deal because, had I never been hardened all these years from all my experiences with mental disorders, had I never fallen to depression which forced me to become more open-minded, I would have crumbled in front of them, feel bad the rest of the class, the day, the month, quit school again, and possibly isolate myself from society for good.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I reached out to a few people today (online) in an attempt to be social! Also, I am feeling a bit better about myself and about making friends. I'm staying positive that I can make some!


----------



## Starlitserenity

Today was my first day back to school and most of my teachers were really nice :?D


----------



## 2Milk

I have a little bottle of "glass cleaner" spray, and I was bored so I sprayed it in my mouth like people do in the movies to fix their bad breath, and it tasted exactly how i imagined it would taste.


----------



## tronjheim

After yesterday's disaster that was my output in one of my classes where I got grilled by my classmates, I took the initiative to ask for guidance from an expert in the field relevant to the said output. The one-to-one mini interview took longer than I expected but it went well. Hopefully in the coming days, I'd be able to revise my work and make sure it's next to perfect the next time I get to defend it which will be next week.


----------



## footnote

I got dressed and tidied my room. It sounds dumb but I feel happy about it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Signed the paperwork that confirms me as a full time, salaried, assistant manager


----------



## meandernorth

Canadian Brotha said:


> Signed the paperwork that confirms me as a full time, salaried, assistant manager


Congratulations. Nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

shorefog said:


> Congratulations. Nice.


Thanks


----------



## Imbored21

The girl I love got laid last night for the first time in months. Apparently he was really hot and the sex was great. I am so happy for her .


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't spend the whole day in my room like usual, I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## shinx

i had a skype call with an internet friend today and it was okay!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Talked to one of the upper managers about letting me switch to the shift he covers. I'm willing to take a bit of a pay cut for less stress at this point.
He seemed cool and nice and excited to take on an associate of my skill set. Pretty pumped.
Still waiting to hear back about that county job though, fingers crossed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got one of the many dead laptops in this apartment running and upgraded to Windows 10


----------



## calichick

I talked to my baby today...omg he is so cute and I haven't seen him in so long since I went on vacation and he was in trainings and ...he just makes me smile...

Everything about him, his voice, his personality, his eyes, his smile....

I just melt a little.


----------



## Ckg2011

I get to talk to Paris744.  :heart:heart


----------



## calichick

There are some sexy as f!ck guys in my city.

Really f***ing unbelievable. I swear I think I fall in lust with a new man everyday. ****ing hormones skewing my heightened libido.

I feel like I'm in a man's body and every time I see a hot guy eyeing me, I just want to go up to him and offer him a proposition of casual sex.

I was literally thinking that exact thought today. There is this consultant at my work, 6'4, British accent, dark hair and Mediterranean-Esque features, very well put together, really smart and funny and I'm thinking holy mother of God I need you in my life. Now. Your voice alone is a panty-dropper. F***

TIS not fair though that today was his last day :cry

And I went out to lunch today and there were so many young professional men, very handsome, seemingly well-to-do since I work in the business district and a few of them were eyeing me from behind and I'm thinking, I really need to get out more. I have SO MANY OPTIONS, I'm young, attractive, educated, funny, employed, WHY AM I still single?

Oh my god, get out there more. I've been living like a f***ing hermit when I was on hormone therapy, and now I'm back to my normal self, roused at the touch of a feather and I'm loving every single moment of it.

Life is bliss. Most of the time.


----------



## Orbiter

calichick said:


> Dayummm there are some sexy as f!ck guys in my city.
> 
> Really f***ing unbelievable. I swear I think I fall in lust with a new man everyday. ****ing hormones skewing my heightened libido.
> 
> I feel like I'm in a man's body and every time I see a hot guy eyeing me, I just want to go up to him and offer him a proposition of casual sex.
> 
> I was literally thinking that exact thought today. There is this consultant at my work, 6'4, British accent, dark hair and Mediterranean-Esque features, very well put together, really smart and funny and I'm thinking holy mother of God I need you in my life. Now. Your voice alone is a panty-dropper. F***
> 
> TIS not fair though that today was his last day :cry


My voice is great too (especially in the morning).
Only the fact that I can't talk to the chicks kind of ruins it. :flush (laughing hard at this emoticon)


----------



## calichick

Orbiter said:


> My voice is great too (especially in the morning).
> Only the fact that I can't talk to the chicks kind of ruins it. :flush (laughing hard at this emoticon)


Yup, that ruins it big time buddy.


----------



## Barakiel

Two cats noticed me


----------



## calichick

Dude this post may be borderline sexually offensive but eh, who gives.

I am so in dreamy mode right now. There's this guy.

Not guy 1; not guy 2; nor guy 3, nor creepy old guy, nor big boss man, nor sexy Euro guy, not borderline sexual harassment guy nor single dad guy, nor has a gf but is a major douche guy, nor mixed guy nor 178th guy, nor gay guy, none of those guys. 

There's this other person-ish.

He is in sales at my work and he's been working there for awhile now, and I used to notice him slightly, I'd think, ok he's pretty attractive, pretty domineering, pretty outspoken, pretty put together. And one day my friend was chatting, and she's like yeah, THAT guy is sexy as f***, he's always dressed nice and the way he speaks to people, very assertive and like he doesn't give a f*** is so damn attractive.

Yeah, he's hot. But unlike the handful of guys I've developed 'crushes' on (aka I'm h*rny as f*** and may have a lapse of judgment at any point in the day) I have never spoken to this one before. And I have no reason to because he doesn't do business with us...but...he...sits...15 feet away from me.

And this guy has been checking me out for a while now. Meaning he stares at me...a lot...when I go by, when he goes by, when we're in the same room, when I'm near him. He swivels his head, he looks up, he stops what he's doing...And pretty much the only reason why I try to look presentable...cause he is fine as f***.

He's all American. He has light brown hair, really nice body, he's always in button ups, and I'm thinking what I wouldn't give to see him right after he takes a shower, just in a pair of boxers, maybe a pair of socks and abs.

Abs...and hair and scruff and...that voice. 

Hehehe....omg I love seeing his face in the morning. :sigh


----------



## layitontheline

Had fun playing with wax and fire in class today.


----------



## Lostlily

i ate lasagne and i looove lasagne


----------



## Lostlily

karenw said:


> Retail Therapy


so you went shopping?


----------



## quesara

Just received the best email ever in response to telling someone that an invoice payment was on the way:


"Wow! Sara 

You are my miracle worker From now on, if I ever want good news; I’ll go directly to you.

Hope you are well and thanks for the e-mail.

Have a great day (just like you’ve just made mind) and enjoy your weekend.

Best,

xxx"


----------



## TryingMara

I spent time with my niece.


----------



## Kevin001

My twin sister came into town today.....haven't seen her in a while.


----------



## kivi

kivi said:


> I learned what my friends are going to study at university. One of them is going to study political sciences and the other one is going to study medicine.* I had one more friend, I am curious about her, too but I can't remember her name*  (I know, what a shame) Anyway, I'm happy for them.


Haha, I learned her name, I saw her at my courses, today. I am happy we're classmates again. 
Also, I made new friends today.


----------



## Lostlily

Nope nothing good today


----------



## eveningbat

Barakiel said:


> Two cats noticed me


Where? :grin2:


----------



## eveningbat

Jeff271 said:


> fresh baked apple bread


Cool. I am also expecting that from mum soon. But I have to carry the bag.


----------



## Imbored21

Woke up to a good morning video text from a naked hot girl.


----------



## TenYears

After pulling a muscle in my back (?) doing yard work yesterday, and going without sleep all last night, I finally broke down and went to one of those neighborhood emergency rooms down the street. I'm glad I did. He gave me a script for muscle relaxers, and for the first time I feel like I can move without grinding my teeth because of the pain. And a script for some kick*** pain killers, which I haven't taken, but it sure is nice to know I have them if I need them.


Ffs I felt like I was dying last night.


----------



## TenYears

*sigh* I'm really trying to make more of a concerted effort, with all my multiple personalities (we had a little meeting and all agreed on this), to try to find the positive things in this miserable life. I did pretty well with that today.

My dad and I went to the Astros v A's game tonight. We sit in the handicapped section, because my parents have season tickets and my mom uses a wheelchair to get around. They're good seats, a little high up, but with lots of room, front row in our section behind home plate. Today it was just me and my dad, and there was a woman that had to be at least in her 80's sitting two seats down from me all by herself. She sparked up a conversation, asked a few questions about the game. I felt so, so bad for her so I took turns talking to her and my dad throughout the game. She got up once between innings, and was obviously having trouble so I gave her my hand. She needed help walking to the bathroom and this usher was just totally ignoring her, so I walked her down there. I felt like a f-ing boyscout lol...it felt really good. I encouraged her, and told her she was doing just fine, and that if anyone behind us was in a hurry they could just wait, or jump over us if they felt like they had to. We laughed a few times and we smiled. I walked her back to her chair, back and forth to the bathroom twice during the game. Her name was Celia.

I felt so incredibly bad for her. I talked to the usher at one point and asked if she was really alone, or did someone just leave her there to go somewhere else, and she said that she somehow got here all by herself.

She didn't have anyone to talk to, she looked so lonely sitting there by herself. The usher called a second usher over in about the 4th inning, and he sat with her and talked to her for the rest of the game. She left a bit early and thanked me and we exchanged smiles and I squeezed her hand and told her to take care. One of the ushers had a wheelchair, and another one told me he was going to make sure she got with her ride home.

I hope I made her smile, I hope I made her feel a little better. It really warmed my heart but it also made me really kind of sad at the same time, that she might not have a husband or children that were willing to help her today....or maybe her husband has already passed away, and they never had kids. She was so, so sweet. There aren't very many people left in this world like that...not many at all.


----------



## ineverwipe

I had a few minutes of happiness earlier today. That was nice


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i bumped into an old school friend who was playing golf at a local course : I asked to have a shot and we spent some of the afternoon hitting golf balls for the FIRST time ever and I really enjoyed the time  Plus I found that the scenery and the playing was quite relaxing and fun  I always wanted to have a go at playing golf LOL its not so bad 

after I said goodbye to my friend there I had to go home and cook a new dinner I had never made before 

it was great and we both enjoyed the new dish i made


----------



## kivi

It has been raining all day :boogie


----------



## tronjheim

I have an online friend who claims to be happy when he sees my text messages. I'll take this as something good!


----------



## tronjheim

Mendel reminded me this morning that it was Dean's birthday. I then texted Dean my birthday greeting; he replied with an invitation to go to the beach with them. Because my class wouldn't be until 5:30 PM, I agreed to go with them. It was fun and I decided to skip my class as I've never been absent in it ever.

The down side now that I'm home is that I have an exam tomorrow and I'm feeling inebriated to study. #heavenhelpme


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

We turned in a bunch of old DVD's at the record store and got $150 back. Purchased 12 albums- 9 black metal, 3 death metal.
Had a decent time at my sister's bachelorette party, with the help of a big bottle of red wine. Kind of socially exhausted now.


----------



## Kevin001

I spent a little more time with my family today instead of staying in my room all day.


----------



## cosmicslop

This is a small thing, but thank god for me finding out double sided tape really works for keeping no show socks from slipping off my heels. I'm finally in complete control of my life. Thanks double sided fabric tape.


----------



## TryingMara

Found shoes I needed.


----------



## lonerroom

itsmemaggi said:


> Pick just ONE good thing that happened today. It can be the simplest thing in the world, like, "I ate a yummy breakfast," or something huge like, "I made a new friend," or "I went to a party" or "I won the lottery."  Nothing is too small. The idea is, as soon as you're forced to pick one good thing, a whole bunch of good things will pop into your head. We've got to force ourselves to think happy thoughts. But try to only list one.
> 
> I will start. But since the day is still ahead of me, to some extent, I'll say something good that happened yesterday:
> _
> I helped my younger brother study for his math test._
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


I ate a yummy pizza even though I am sick and I feel horrid


----------



## Overdrive

Just sign a contract to an Croatian techno label, feels good


----------



## SofaKing

I made some rocking restaurant quality burgers when I got home today. No recipe...just through some stuff together...that's what makes cooking fun. You have some hits and misses, but makes it interesting.


----------



## TenYears

I'm friends with this young couple I work with...they're in their early 20's. They have two kids together. I gave them four tickets to tonight's sold out Astros v Rangers game (over $200 face value). The look on their faces was just priceless, they were so happy, they wouldn't have been able to afford the tix, and they've never been to an Astros game. I couldn't use them because some things came up last minute. Besides, I'm taking my kids to this Sunday's game.

I thought about scalping them....they're going for over $100 each on StubHub. But I really feel good about giving them away. They don't get to do this kind of stuff with their kids. I think they'll have an awesome time.

I warned him about the beer prices ($9) and told him they will probably want to grab dinner beforehand, unless they want to shell out $80 - $100. Told them a really awesome place to park that I know about, two blocks from the stadium, for $10.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I went out alone and had a really good time 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jlscho03

From online dating: Got my first rejection to meet (he initiated, but then wasn't happy with pictures). I think it's safe to say we are probably both happy.

While you could look at it negatively, I really consider it a good thing (which may also speak for how crappy my week has actually been when I consider this a really good thing that happened, haha).


----------



## oscariswild

Trying a new flavor of cookie today.


----------



## Zach2529

I got some extra sleep and skipped my first class. Woke up refreshed and made it to mcdonald's breakfast 3 minutes before they switched, then walked to my 2nd class and my grade is up. Tomorrow I have to work 12-close though so that is ****ty, but all get subway afterwards as a reward to look forward to


----------



## Barakiel

I'm actually enjoying music again, and that's always a good sign. So I guess I'm feeling better even if I am still anxious about a few things.


----------



## akari

I made it to the doctor's even though I was feeling very low today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Talked to two people that have always been grumpy with me and being around them I had a high amount of anxiety. They were really nice to me today. 

Also helped a man who was stressing out about how to do something and he said I was a genius after I figured it out for him. 

A good start to the week, just hope it keeps going.


----------



## NerdlySquared

I saw a pretty cool eclipse tonight  The world seems so big until you see it's shadow


----------



## tronjheim

I message my buddy just to ask him how he is; he replied by asking me if I was free tomorrow night and then invited me to their house for dinner. Such timing. Much wow.


----------



## kivi

I nonstop studied at the new library.


----------



## Cyclonic

A friend I haven't heard from in a month messaged me today


----------



## Imbored21

There is a chance that I may be getting laid today. I'm pretty stoked


----------



## MCHB

56/65 on my rigging and hoisting test.


----------



## rosecolored

Felt really good at work today and was productive at home


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Work went smoothly


----------



## calichick

I forgot how nice it is to go out on a Monday night and meet cute guys.

I also had no clue what I was missing.

There are so many eligible men out there and I hang onto douche bags.

Lol, exposure.

Priceless.


----------



## Noca

I got laid

Oh and I also got to see a clinical psychologist to formally assess me for Autism Spectrum Disorder for the first time, bout time!


----------



## PlasticTree

I drove for a total of about 10 minutes without feeling anxious at all.


----------



## Imbored21

had sex. life is good


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Said goodbye to a man I have known for years and was a good experience as we parted on good terms.

Also seem to have found the cause of the squeaking problem on the car. Seems to be a simple fix.


----------



## LostinReverie

I was super anxious for my doctor appt today, but it actually turned out to be really good. My HR was 140, which made the doctor concerned for my anxiety. She prescribed me an antidepressant so I'm back on that again and referred me to a psych clinic, since I told her I was looking for one. 

When my appt was over, I was able to go to Walgreens to pick up my meds and then came home and surprised myself again by calling the psych clinic and leaving them a message. It's a little annoying because I now have anxiety about when they are going to call me back and I'm severely phone anxious, but hopefully I'll be able to handle it.

As always, thank you God for allowing me this good day and please continue to help me keep these appointments. Love you.


----------



## lockS

I was really stressed out and cranky today, but after meeting up with two friends I feel a lot better.


----------



## hailstorm129

I had a great day! I actually raised my hand in math class and got the answer right and the kid next to me, no joke, HIGH FIVED ME. like, he knows I exist! I exist!!


----------



## akari

Today I got results telling me I'm accepted at a work training school. I will start from the 14th. I can feel my nerves start to work up already. This is a big step in getting my life back together. Hope all goes smoothly..!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonerroom

Its kind of spooky that this thread is 9 years old............ 

Today something good that happened, 9 years after this post was posted... Hmmm, today I didn't go out, so that is good. And I made progress on my project, so that is good too, yes.


----------



## animefreak

^ No way this thread is nine years old!?!? I was 12 then and really just starting to develop SA. o___o

Something good that happened today, I went to a CLUB MEETING AT SCHOOL. Granted I didn't go alone but I went !! And I had to socialize, which actually went pretty bad a couple of times. But then when I got home and got placed into the club group on our school website, it actually hit me.. I'm in the club now DDD


----------



## LostinReverie

NerdlySquared said:


> I saw a pretty cool eclipse tonight  The world seems so big until you see it's shadow


I was pretty disappointed that I missed that, but I was dead asleep.



LostInReverie said:


> I was super anxious for my doctor appt today, but it actually turned out to be really good. My HR was 140, which made the doctor concerned for my anxiety. She prescribed me an antidepressant so I'm back on that again and referred me to a psych clinic, since I told her I was looking for one.
> 
> When my appt was over, I was able to go to Walgreens to pick up my meds and then came home and surprised myself again by calling the psych clinic and leaving them a message. It's a little annoying because I now have anxiety about when they are going to call me back and I'm severely phone anxious, but hopefully I'll be able to handle it.
> 
> As always, thank you God for allowing me this good day and please continue to help me keep these appointments. Love you.


Got the appointment made.

Score: +2


----------



## Kevin001

I got my haircut with out too many issues. There was a big *** german shepherd there though that scared the hell out of me. Since when are dogs allowed in barber shops? My barber didn't talk much and I sat in the corner waiting. The waiting had me nervous because people kept filing in but I survived. Glad its over with.


----------



## NerdlySquared

LostInReverie said:


> I was pretty disappointed that I missed that, but I was dead asleep.
> 
> Got the appointment made.
> 
> Score: +2


It was quite beautiful and peaceful so late 

I hope the clinic calls back soon so you won't have to worry long


----------



## calichick

Today was AWESOME.

Mainly because I made a new friend. A new gay friend who is my spirit in the form of a guy.

He is single and therefore I have someone to go out with now since everybody on my team is married.

Happy.

My other crush looked really cute today. Ugh if only he wasn't taken and if only he didn't have a crush on me making him a complete douchebag. He looked really good though, he had on a white shirt and he's pretty ripped. Scruffy, white guy.

#ivegotawingman


----------



## samiisprink

I tried Brazilian jiu jitsu today and loved it and i went to the gym


----------



## MCHB

Went out to a movie; went and saw "The Martian" and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## kivi

Today I didn't feel that anxious. I see that my new friends are more comfortable around me now. It's probably because I was very anxious around them and they thought they were making me uncomfortable. As I start to feel good myself, they seem to be comfortable, too.
They offered me to spend to lunch with them.


----------



## layitontheline

A beautiful tree in its golden fall glory.


----------



## kivi

I had an amazing day! We went to a café with my friends after the course/school. We were 12 people. I talked, too (still not that much) and finally we know each other better. They seem friendlier and more sincere than most of my friends I had last year.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Got a bunch of cool vintage wool skirts from my grandma. They're gonna look awesome with my platform penny loafers.  Foxy secretary ~


----------



## Scaredypanda

I got my leg plastered and some crutches and proper medication for the pain finally today. 
It is a good thing after having suffered the pain for 2 days and not being able to move at all


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

A girl actually talked to me today.

My manager who I think is really cool and have talked about in the past.

I was on break sitting by myself outside and she came out on her break to sit next to me and talk.

I know it seems simple but still it is really cool that someone took time out of their day to talk to me..


----------



## calichick

I made him nervous today LOL

He was so nervous and I'm f***ing eating every bite of it because I was s***ing bricks as well in his presence, just trying to maintain my composure.

I was sweating profusely in my long sleeved dress and his green eyes...yes they're green- I had thought before they were a deep brown or hazel, but green eyes in mine, a very sexy deep green with specks of light throughout- and I'm having a hard as f*** time looking at him without breaking into an ear to ear smile-

Because that's what happens around men you like, it's nearly impossible not to feel like you're on top of the world when they're paying you any attention whatsoever much less as nervous as you are just looking into each other's eyes.

Yea, he's pretty cute. But more than that, he was laughing at me today. Because there was some other chick who helped to break some tension between us.

And, I sounded semi-intelligent around him. I was able to not make a complete moron out of myself. (Even though I did f*** up once in front of the boss which I learned from today)

it was quite fulfilling.


----------



## harrison

I've met this amazing woman on an Indonesian dating site. She's adorable. And she doesn't need my money (as if I actually had any) - she's an executive with a big company in Jakarta. I need to keep a bit of a cool head just in case this doesn't work out - but I'm also going over to meet her soon. I've already booked the ticket.


----------



## calichick

Tymes Rhymes said:


> A girl actually talked to me today.
> 
> My manager who I think is really cool and have talked about in the past.
> 
> I was on break sitting by myself outside and she came out on her break to sit next to me and talk.
> 
> I know it seems simple but still it is really cool that someone took time out of their day to talk to me..


That's not simple at all. Girls don't usually make a point to take time out of their day unless they feel comfortable enough around you to seek you out. Congrats keep it up.


----------



## Ksenia Positive

Waking up and feeling good :grin2:


----------



## quesara

Meeting with 5 other colleagues this morning felt a little less formal and I actually managed to participate in the conversation a bit.


----------



## SakuraSkye

*Kind Teacher <3*

I know this might be quite silly, but it really made my day.
In class we all have to give an essay about our hobbies, and my amazing English teacher (who has only taught me for 1 year!) told the entire class that there's no use in worrying about it, because you'll have to do it sometime. But then when she assigned the class some work, she went over to me and said "Don't be nervous about doing this speech, you work so hard and you are such a good writer, I know you'll do great. Just try not to worry about it."
It made me so happy, because it proved to me that teachers care about the quiet students (most either ignore my anxiety or tell me to deal with it!)
She is definitely my favourite teacher. xxx


----------



## KILOBRAVO

oh it didn't happen today but yesterday

I met a lady acquaintance I hadn't seen for a long time and it was kinda nice: her face lit up when she saw me and invited me to a hug and a chat and both left smiling LOL


----------



## calichick

:sigh 

A bunch of cute guys talked to me today...

My head is spinning...Like ALL of the guys I like. All of them today. but then in the morning when I was preparing my breakfast, this hot as f*** guy came up to me and said something.

I was thinking, whoa. Why you talking to me?

Lol....men make me laugh sometimes heheh

It's funny because all of them are well over 6', dark hair mofos, very striking men.

I partially despise good-looking men for dangling themselves in front of me like so. It puts me in a particular mood that I don't care to be by myself at the end of the night.

:no


----------



## harrison

calichick said:


> :sigh
> 
> A bunch of cute guys talked to me today...
> 
> My head is spinning...Like ALL of the guys I like. All of them today. but then in the morning when I was preparing my breakfast, this hot as f*** guy came up to me and said something.
> 
> I was thinking, whoa. Why you talking to me?
> 
> Lol....men make me laugh sometimes heheh
> 
> It's funny because all of them are well over 6', dark hair mofos, very striking men.
> 
> I partially despise good-looking men for dangling themselves in front of me like so. * It puts me in a particular mood that I don't care to be by myself at the end of the night.*
> 
> :no


:lol


----------



## calichick

don said:


> :lol


It's the female equivalent of blue balling.

They're f**** blue balling me.

UGH.


----------



## cuppy

I'm making friends at school


----------



## kivi

I made a friend and had a nice conversation.


----------



## odetoanoddity

Well, it's morning here where I am, so something good that's happened to me, so far, is that I woke up alive.


----------



## dune87

I worked out a solution to a problem I've had for months. Persistence pays off!


----------



## MCHB

My dad and I hiked out to Paul's Tomb. Last time I was out there, I couldn't remember where the Tomb itself was, but we found it! Only a little bit of the top is visible and the year, "AD1910."


----------



## Kevin001

Stepped on the scale and I am a lb lighter than yesterday......slowly but surely.


----------



## PlasticTree

I went out on a walk. It really improved my mood. And tired me out, haha


----------



## tronjheim

I had fun being alone at a really rural part of the island I live in. Who says one can't have fun alone without the interwebz?


----------



## Kevin001

I spent more time with my family instead of isolating myself in my room like usual.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

At work I helped a foxy asian guy pick out a headband. I was so excited and awkward, he definitely picked up on it. When he decided on one he thanked me with a big smile and loads of eye contact. Omg, I'm such a dweeb.


----------



## MCHB

Skyped with my nephew.


----------



## layitontheline

I voted.


----------



## TenYears

Just got back from the ALDS, Astros v KC, with my kids and my parents. Was awesome. I don't think I've ever been at the Juice Box when it was that loud. We won 4-2, and Keuchel lit 'em up. He gave up one run in seven innings, 124 pitches. He is just a beast. I got some pretty good pics and video.


----------



## TryingMara

This was more for yesterday- great quality family time.


----------



## calichick

There are so many sexy mixed guys at my work.

The moment when I think I slightly prefer white guys and then a sexy, tan-skinned, ambiguous looking, tall, swarthy guy passes me up and I'm like, holy smokes you're hot.

I love guys with olive skin.

Love, love love. It's not that common either, they're either pasty white or black. I love having tan skin.

It's the color, it's beautiful. So sensual, so unique.

I dunno bout them pasties


----------



## harrison

I went to a great new bookshop yesterday that I had never seen before. Might sell them some books if I can. Have started to go through some of my books that I often have trouble working on - I used to get a bit weird about it all - sort of obsessive. But I need some extra cash to go away so it's making me get moving. It's about time actually.


----------



## Fangirl96

I taught myself to play 'my heart will go on' on my keyboard. Well, only the first verse and i have to look at the letters and stuff, but still. Doesn't sound toooo bad atleast


----------



## dune87

I went to the cinema. I also flirted nonverbally with the handsome guy who checked the tickets. Reminded me that when I actually make some effort to look someone in the eyes and smile he may actually reciprocate. That was nice for a lonely Friday night.


----------



## dune87

calichick said:


> There are so many sexy mixed guys at my work.
> 
> The moment when I think I slightly prefer white guys and then a sexy, tan-skinned, ambiguous looking, tall, swarthy guy passes me up and I'm like, holy smokes you're hot.
> 
> I love guys with olive skin.
> 
> Love, love love. It's not that common either, they're either pasty white or black. I love having tan skin.
> 
> It's the color, it's beautiful. So sensual, so unique.
> 
> I dunno bout them pasties


Olive skin, my favourite. :laugh:


----------



## Jesuszilla

I just saw a someone I used to work with working at a grocery store that just opened up near me. And I had a solid conversation with her. She even let me skip the line to her lane lol

It was a very subtle good moment because of how much my conversation has improved. It's like I know I'm chipping away at my anxiety
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soshisarang

Today was really great! I achieved something i had struggled with for so so SO long!

Today i.....*had a job interview and got the job!* 

I am so proud of myself, guys. I was unemployed for a year and my parents were always frustrated with me but finally
i actually did it, i got a job!

It's only being a sales assistant but to me this is HUGE.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I successfully downloaded and installed a free version of Microsoft Word 2016 on my Mac. Big improvement over the 2011 version which is an eye sore.


----------



## MCHB

soshisarang said:


> Today was really great! I achieved something i had struggled with for so so SO long!
> 
> Today i.....*had a job interview and got the job!*
> 
> I am so proud of myself, guys. I was unemployed for a year and my parents were always frustrated with me but finally
> i actually did it, i got a job!
> 
> It's only being a sales assistant but to me this is HUGE.


Congrats!!! :clap


----------



## SilkyJay

Received the call I was hoping for and have a phone interview scheduled for tomorrow. :clap Wish me luck


----------



## theloneleopard

Well, technically, it was _two_ days ago, but I was contacted by my ex-bestie and we've reconnected. I've missed her terribly-especially her intelligence and wit. So I'm still riding high on once again having her in my life :yay


----------



## MCHB

Yajyklis10 said:


> Received the call I was hoping for and have a phone interview scheduled for tomorrow. :clap Wish me luck


Best of luck! You'll do great! :grin2:


----------



## SilkyJay

MBwelder said:


> Best of luck! You'll do great! :grin2:


Thanks man! I need it. Much appreciated.

:hs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a reasonably productive & smooth day at the shop today


----------



## SilkyJay

30 minute phone interview went off with a hitch, and have a interview on next Monday. : ))


----------



## CookieCrumble

I went for a long walk/trip alone and felt good


----------



## sophmore12

I went out with a couple old roommates that I thought didn't really like me... but it was a good time.


----------



## feels

One of my managers from my new job asked me if I wanted 40 hours every week plus a raise. I've only been there almost 3 weeks. :3 It's nice to know I'm doing a good job and they're trying to make it more appealing to stick around. My last job always praised me but never offered me more money or fulfilled a lot of their promises.


----------



## cybernaut

My application got accepted to work,live, and get gradschool credit in Singapore for several months!Probably the best [email protected] thing I've received during my first year of grad school.It's been somewhat sh^tty.


----------



## Kevin001

I told my Uncle happy birthday and talked with him for a few hrs (something I never do). It took a lot just to talk that long, but he is a lonely guy and its his birthday so I mustered up some courage and talked with him.


----------



## rosecolored

soshisarang said:


> Today was really great! I achieved something i had struggled with for so so SO long!
> 
> Today i.....*had a job interview and got the job!*
> 
> I am so proud of myself, guys. I was unemployed for a year and my parents were always frustrated with me but finally
> i actually did it, i got a job!
> 
> It's only being a sales assistant but to me this is HUGE.


Congrats


----------



## rosecolored

OneLove21 said:


> My application got accepted to work,live, and get gradschool credit in Singapore for several months!Probably the best [email protected] thing I've received during my first year of grad school.It's been somewhat sh^tty.


awesome  that sounds very exciting.


----------



## rosecolored

Kevin001 said:


> I told my Uncle happy birthday and talked with him for a few hrs (something I never do). It took a lot just to talk that long, but he is a lonely guy and its his birthday so I mustered up some courage and talked with him.


I'm sure he enjoyed it


----------



## Kevin001

rosecolored said:


> I'm sure he enjoyed it


O, hey........idk maybe. I hope so.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One of the Belgian beers I ordered arrived at the shop today & thus I'm drinking on right now


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I made two girls' night tonight.

I went to Subway after work today to pick up a few sandwiches which I save for the week.

I saw that they only had $1 dollar in tips after working all night so I asked them to break a $5 bill into ones and I put that into the jar, then I took out more ones and put them in as well. Why ones? People are less inclined to steal ones.

I gave them maybe $15 dollars total.

They did the typical girl thing "Aww" "You're SOOO sweet."

I said "No problem, I appreciate the work that you do."

As I left the store i heard them say "That is the nicest thing anyone has done." or something like that.


----------



## AussiePea

Finally a weekend I can just chill out on a couch and do nothing. I love racing but I'm sick of hotels and racetracks, until next week when I leave again.. Then a month off!! Christmas time woop woop.


----------



## Kevin001

The forum wasn't slow today.......first time this week.


----------



## kivi

I've finished my heaviest homework. :yay


----------



## herk

went to the library by myself for exposure, got a library card and checked out some cool books


----------



## Kevin001

Spent more time talking with my family today.


----------



## tronjheim

Holy Miltank! I think someone has had a crush on me this semester!!

https://www.facebook.com/SillimanianConfessions/posts/1041932079204381?_rdr=p

I don't go to this FB page but my friends shared it to me. They think it's "99%" me. Then again, who else is a current Education student who's a Fine Arts graduate?

Still, I wouldn't know how to respond and at this rate, I'll never get a gf.


----------



## calichick

Something good that happened today:

1) was contacted in the morning by a top consulting firm for a job I had seen and was interested in but never applied for. 

2) Mr. Blue Eyes stopped by my desk to talk to me this morning...he's so cute, I practically need to numb myself of feeling to prevent stumbling over my words.

3) Helped a bunch of people at work today.

4) Didn't pig out on candy and chocolates when I got home today

5) had a good hair day from switching shampoos and conditioner..finally reunited with my Redken Color Extend :kiss:

Over the weekend:

Attended a volunteer session.

There was an extremely cute guy there...


----------



## Akuba

I am on my way to finishing my major assignments for college.


----------



## feels

Today was mostly **** but I stopped by my old job to see my best friend and some old coworkers, had a yummy smoothie, and made my boyfriend some stir fry I was pretty proud of.


----------



## herk

hung out with my brother and his gf and watched the faceoff finale


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today has been productive at the shop so far despite how tired I am & I just got free beer from a rep


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I feel imperfect and I don't care. I'm actually enjoying it. I suck! YESSSSSS!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today has been productive at the shop so far despite how tired I am & I just got free beer from a sales rep too


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I feel flawed today and I don't care. 
In fact, I feel free.
I suck. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Flora20

Had a interview today and got hired  so it was a very good day!


----------



## Xenacat

My nephew is coming to visit. I haven't seen him since 2009. He is really fun and it will be his first time visit to San Antonio.


----------



## Kevin001

I made a doctor's appointment's over the phone without any issues during the call. Its not until a couple of weeks, I'm just worried my issue will be better before then and I might have to cancel.


----------



## layitontheline

Exercised almost every day this week, plan to do some yoga shortly.
Felt like I didn't hate people today, chatted with classmate, even said thanks to the bus driver. Thanks clonazepam.


----------



## TenYears

I'm home  No more hotel, no more roommate (until Monday). Yay me!

I cannot believe what happened yesterday at the hotel. So much drama. My roommate came in crying (yes, crying) because he and his gf, who also was at the hotel and works for us, got into a massive fight. I talked to him for a while. I told him that I'm divorced, and if he's going through it, I've probably been there, and he could talk to me...anytime. I did most of the talking, though.

Then the power went out. And everyone, I mean everyone at the hotel except for a few of the staff (and me, of course) left. To go party somewhere else. And I finally got some sleep. It was so, soooo nice, it was quiet for once, and so peaceful.

And then after a couple of hours they came back. And my roommate started swallowing Vicodin (I'm not sure how many he took), which I'm not positive but pretty sure he chased down with a few beers. And he got so sick, violently ill. I talked to him again. Then there were two other people in our hotel room, and later his gf (after he sent me down to the pool where everyone was partying again, to get her). We were really worried about him. His gf slept on the couch in our room and we kept a very close eye one him. He must have vomited up most of the Vicodin because he didn't appear to be doing bad at all, really. He was drunk. That was really it.

He called in sick to work this morning and that's when all hell broke loose. Interviews by my boss' boss, with everyone (except for me, oddly enough). A huge meeting with all fifty of us, with HR and our boss' boss, reminding us we all signed a code of conduct when we were hired, and that our behavior has been just terrible, reprehnsible since we've been out of town, and blah, blah, f-ing blah.

I've never in my life been so happy to finally be alone and in my own place. I'm so tired. You know how when you get so tired, that you then get over-tired? And you can't calm down, can't sleep because you're so tired? That's where I'm at right now. I think when I finally do pass out tonight I'm gonna sleep for like, twelve hours, at least.

I hate this. I hate drama queens. And I've been surrounded by them at work. I snuck out back and had a heart-to-heart with my boss' boss on my cell, before I left work this afternoon. We're on the same page, so that's good. He told me that there are a lot of people on our team that turn into twelve year olds for some reason when we go out of town, but I obviously am not one of them. I need a new job. My paycheck is going to be really, really nice, much bigger than I expected. But it's not worth all this.


----------



## sapap

I ate chocolate. 😋


----------



## RubixQ

The woman in t-shirt and panties saying goodbye to her partner.

Made me smile


----------



## sparkleindust

i washed one load yesterday. i have a drying clothes rack and the items were all dry so i was happy that i could wash my second load today. haha...not much excitement. today now i must take a shower and actually get out. i don't want to leave my house


----------



## Kulbert

I slept like a baby.


----------



## Andre

Got some juice 50% off. Paid my credit bill without incurring any fee.


----------



## Jermster91

It is somewhat bad and good. The bad being I could loose a friendship with someone that I have known for over a year but on the other had I have came to appreciate the friendship of others in that they were there for me when I was feeling ****ty and terrible.


----------



## soshisarang

Flora20 said:


> Had a interview today and got hired  so it was a very good day!


Well done! Good luck on your new job!


----------



## soshisarang

Kevin001 said:


> I made a doctor's appointment's over the phone without any issues during the call. Its not until a couple of weeks, I'm just worried my issue will be better before then and I might have to cancel.


Good on you for making the phone call and getting it done!


----------



## soshisarang

layitontheline said:


> Exercised almost every day this week, plan to do some yoga shortly.
> Felt like I didn't hate people today, chatted with classmate, even said thanks to the bus driver. Thanks clonazepam.


Exercised everyday? Well done you! Keep it up!


----------



## soshisarang

Jermster91 said:


> It is somewhat bad and good. The bad being I could loose a friendship with someone that I have known for over a year but on the other had I have came to appreciate the friendship of others in that they were there for me when I was feeling ****ty and terrible.


Aw that's a shame but at least you had a semi-good day anyway.


----------



## JDsays

+ made good food
+ pretty productive day
+ studied for a crucial test
+ had a good workout
+ made some pina coladas


----------



## meepie

Kulbert said:


> I slept like a baby.


That's the best when you're an insomniac or sleep deprived.


----------



## Crisigv

I got an extra half hour added to my shift today. Not a lot, but I will take what I can get.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I asked the assistant manager if I could work in a different department because the current one is wearing me out, and she said she'll see what can be done. I know it's no guarantee, but I honestly feel good from that little exposure therapy. She's very approachable so of course that made it a lot easier. Thank gawd those other 2 *******s got rotated out. -_- Anyways, I'm glad I pushed myself.

Also, I had tasty chicken tacos at Chipotle.


----------



## tronjheim

I played Uno with my friends on one class where the teacher didn't show up. It was fun!


----------



## srschirm

The sun is starting to peek out.


----------



## harrison

My friend called from Paris - I hadn't talked to her for a long time. She's fantastic and understands exactly what I'm dealing with here.


----------



## Kevin001

My therapist appointment went ok except there was a dog that approached me. So scared of dogs.


----------



## Flora20

my sister bought me breakfast!


----------



## feels

I made pastas at work for my aunt and uncle and they both really enjoyed them. :3


----------



## Shawn81

Some people I like from here talked to me.


----------



## Kevin001

My twin sister came into town today, haven't seen her in awhile.


----------



## layitontheline

Presentation went swell, actually able to laugh up there a bit and my voice wasn't too shaky.
Also my classmate gave me some herb to try, nice of him.


----------



## dune87

I gathered the courage to walk to an acquaintance who didn't notice me in a public place, touch their shoulder lightly and say "hi".


----------



## MCHB

Found out a friend is passing through Cranbrook next Friday; going to meet up for breakfast!


----------



## tronjheim

I had a great Saturday night with my friends! I'm glad I went out.


----------



## kivi

I received a gift from someone that I didn't expect.


----------



## RubixQ

I went to the opera for the first time to see Faust.

I am now cultured


----------



## Shawn81

Installed my new stove. But now I'm more broke.


----------



## tronjheim

I went ahead and joined a mountain trek where I only knew 2 people out of 7. It still turned out great! Was totally worth it.


----------



## Satou T

I actually went in to a shop today and bought something. First time I've done that in I can't remember how long. Maybe a year at least...

I even made 3-4 small talk lines with the cashier lady. I NEVER do that!


----------



## Wanderlust89

I don't know how some people do it but when I'm sick I'm too tired to make soup from scratch. The lazy one I made turned out pretty good. I poached 2 eggs in chicken broth, tossed in butter and frozen veggies, and seasoned it with cayenne pepper and oregano.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i have bought a new keyboard for this computer. plugs into the USB and makes typing better.

the old keyboard had no . , / keys working ! was doing my fuc*ing head in !!


----------



## 2Milk

I finally returned my books to the library and I wasn't even nervous. **** yeah!


----------



## LostinReverie

Had 2 appointments, didn't die.

Amazing!!


----------



## srschirm

Finished my bread for lunch, and it was still good!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

"I just ran out the matrix" - jin


----------



## layitontheline

Got full marks on my presentation, and from the sounds of it I'm the only one. Not to compare but.. to compare. Sweet.


----------



## cybernaut

rosecolored said:


> awesome  that sounds very exciting.


Thanks! (Sorry for the late reply... just now logging back on after a few weeks of being away from here.)


----------



## UnusualSuspect

Compliments, compliments and more compliments. Thanks, people!


----------



## tronjheim

I raised my hand first to volunteer to discuss a brief topic before anyone could. I could have discussed it better, but still my explanations were deemed correct by the professor and I see that as a victory from my anxiety.


----------



## LostinReverie

Totally scored some girl's digits.




I really don't know what happened, to be totally honest.


----------



## srschirm

Getting a big order out the door.


----------



## layitontheline

Such a loser posting this, but I changed a headlight bulb for the first time! I'm, like, ready to be a mechanic.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

the something good is happening now..... in bed with newly washed and changed sheets and duvet...... roasty - toasty warm and naked the day I was born... after a couple brandies ... relaxed ....  lol
@layitontheline. Yaayyy.. love ladies who tackle stuff Like that. . you :1. garage:0. !


----------



## Renovation

Went to church and lit a candle and prayed to Saint Judas Thaddeus about my business. Grateful to have such a beautiful church nearby where I can go to get solace and grace


----------



## harrison

Had a great morning down at the beach.


----------



## Kevin001

I spent a little more time then usual with my family today. It was a little overwhelming but it was nice i guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Highly productive day at the shop & got a $32 tip from a regular with money to burn


----------



## hellollama

My new mini-bag is perfect.


----------



## Flora20

Talking to people more and got good grade on a test!


----------



## Skeletra

I went shopping with a friend today 
Usually the thought of this triggers a lot of anxiety, but not at all today.


----------



## goku23

sunk in when I woke up this morning, I've got someone who cares about me and someone I care about.
good isn't a strong enough word!


----------



## inker

Last week had zero energy to do anything and I tried many things to get out of that bad mood. Today I did it, I'm back to work and things got back to normal. Energy is sooo goood


----------



## hellollama

I hiked on two mini trails with a good buddy today; it's super energizing. I love it. Then we ate at Souplantation, which I also love. <3


----------



## Kevin001

I opened up to two people irl today. Shared my story/issues.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Lol... I got called " sweetheart". today.... and then her friend smiled at me when she come over and I had to say" bye".


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had a nice interaction with a soul sista at the shop today. I was blasting a tune I'm obsessed with and as soon as she walked in she starting grooving to it. She even kept dancing a sec before pulling out her wallet to pay for her purchase. As she was paying we discussed the track & I told he she could find it on the tube. Highlight of the day


----------



## calichick

Today was a perty damn good day.

The best day in months. Challenging, exciting, nerve-wracking, new.

I want to go far in my career, I want to accomplish great things, be the best I can be, make an _impact_.

I'm sick of limiting myself, doubting myself.

I will be the best, I will go great places. I love learning new things, I love mastering new skillsets, I am a SPONGE, and I'm ready for more water.

Ready, set, go...


----------



## Wanderlust89

Worked out the kinks of my budget. :]


----------



## dune87

I talked with an old boyfriend. We split up 2 years ago and it wasn't on good terms. Was a stormy relationship and we ended up hurting each other. I'm afraid that I hurt him more than he hurt me. I felt remorses to this day about it. Anyway. It's good to know there are no hard feelings anymore. A big weight was lifted off my shoulders and I can go about my business with a lighter conscience.


----------



## calichick

Today was great, complete 180 from yesterday.

I spent the whole day with my guy friend and he bought me dinner.

I really needed this.


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> Today was great, complete 180 from yesterday.
> 
> I spent the whole day with my guy friend and he bought me dinner.
> 
> I really needed this.


Then less of the empty status :/ :wife


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> Then less of the empty status :/ :wife


Unfortunately it doesn't work that way.


----------



## harrison

Booked my flight back to Jakarta tomorrow to see the gf. Their website is a pain in the arse - but I finally got it to work and then went and printed the boarding pass. 

Thank God.


----------



## AussiePea

Well that escalated quickly. Didn't think I'd complete the weekend with a relationship but stranger things have happened. She's pretty amazeballs and it was a long time coming but goddamn that fear of rejection formally asking her out..


----------



## catcharay

AussiePea said:


> Well that escalated quickly. Didn't think I'd complete the weekend with a relationship but stranger things have happened. She's pretty amazeballs and it was a long time coming but goddamn that fear of rejection formally asking her out..


Great news! Congrats


----------



## catcharay

My sister emailed the itinerary for my trip next year and so it's finally official. Happy!


----------



## cybernaut

I went on my first flight alone today.


----------



## hellollama

I did something important again that I didn't do yesterday. I feel good.


----------



## srschirm

Got to help someone important to me on her schoolwork.


----------



## calichick

Today was awesome.

Simply awesome.

From the start at the crack of dawn, receiving the most relieving and complimentary email, to getting to work bright and early and getting a lot of my work done and helping a handful of people and feeling ahead of the chaos.

But mainly that email in the morning. I feel...elated. Proud.

I feel like I can do anything I want with life because I'm intelligent and ambitious and I'm so motivated to go to great lengths and make an impact.


----------



## feels

Took my best friend to the airport. It was her first time flying and she was nervous. I went in with her and showed her where to get her tickets and what to expect with security and everything. We stopped for lunch on the way there and she bought mine. :3 It was nice getting to spend time with her.


----------



## Hummingpanther

I made an appointment with my university counsellor!  On the phone!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Congrats

Um? I was pretty productive today. Did laundry, went to my appointment, interacted with my family, and exercised.


----------



## calichick

Honest post.

I can't stop thinking about this guy.

From the moment I first met him, I felt fireworks, I felt dizzy and light-headed and breathless. And there's 101 other men around me, of all types but whenever I see him, I just kind of crumble. He's just too damn cute, and he's smart; and he's accomplished. He has these big blue eyes that make my heart stop when he looks at me. It's just like an electrical current that passes between us. Damn big, expressive eyes. Hes just :sigh



I don't know why I'm feeling this way about him. We've only talked a handful of times and sometimes I wish that these types of guys would just leave me alone instead of feeding into my fantasies.

He gets nervous around me and I shouldn't be even be thinking about him half as much as I do and I think I kind of PISS him off when he comes to talk to me because I act so standoffish and b*tchy that he probably thinks I loathe talking to him.

And today, I have to see him 9 times and I'm thinking....pfffffff. Its so hard working with someone you're so attracted to. Men, right?

F***...i want to know what this one thinks about me above all the rest of the guys out there. I want to know what is going on is his little head when he sees me. Hes got this boyish charm and I just remember the one day when he shouted my name so loud to get my attention and his little jabs at me and I'm so f***ing awkward around him.


I don't know how to deal with looking for a new job and having acquaintances melt through the cracks.


----------



## TenYears

I narrowed the list of universities I'm considering down to two, maybe three today. Ffs I think I only need about twelve hours to graduate, I'm thinking 24 at the most. It's not like I'm in any real rush. I can spread the courses out. I'm looking to do them online. Fo shore. I don't want to have to waste half my day getting to and from classes, and not to mention the anxiety that would come with all that.


I also found some job openings I'm looking into....there are two that I'm going to apply to tomorrow that are a perfect fit for me. I know how to shape my resume. My resume is actually pretty bad***. I could absolutely kill these two interviews, I could do these jobs with my eyes closed, I've done them before, I have years experience. I just won't let them know I'm overqualified lmao. And they both come with a pay raise, compared to what the job I have now is paying.


I got a lot done today. I just have to keep going through tomorrow. And the next. And I'm going to be OK. I think. lmao. Maybe.


----------



## Winds

Just played a classic game of Trouble with my little cousin. It all came down to the final piece. We both got sent home several times on the last turn, but I finished the comeback in the end.

Edit: Series now tied 1-1, got smoked.

Edit 2: Won the best of 3. We both needed a 1 to win. After about 5 chances each, I finally got it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Package arrived without me having to go pick it up


----------



## TryingMara

Spending time with my brother.


----------



## Telliblah

Spilled a glass of water all over my whole ****ing desk.
HOWEVER!
there was a loaf of bread on it and it absorbed most of the water!


----------



## Findedeux

Smiled back at a girl in the grocery store.


----------



## Miss Scarletta

Professor just gave me gave me a second chance. Two and a half days to get this **** together.


----------



## Kevin001

I helped my family set up some Christmas decorations. It was exhausting mentally and physically.


----------



## catcharay

Made several driving transgressions lol .. got honked by pissed drivers, even had a kid flip me (I think) But I'm trying to adopt a cool unfazed level-headedness like my sister and b/f. And it's a note for improvement.. i.e react quickly so I don't block ppl gaining entry to the parking level above (And try not to freak out at driver's dismay).

Someone random sitting on the bench said 'excuse me, you look pretty today' ..which was really nice of them, considering my earlier experience. 

When I went back I don't know why, but I get confused where I park a lot of the time.. that's another improvement I can make. Instead of admonishing myself, I'm thinking play it cool.. your ways are not set, you just need to improve your geographical bearings. 

All in all, I'm an unsure driver but I'm not a bad person


----------



## meandernorth

Even if it's not what you wanted to conclude, sometimes it's beneficial to know where things stand. I've had a few instances this week in which the information obtained at least gives me a steering current.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Grey Cup was a tense game for us but we won


----------



## Shawn81

A person I've been really wanting to talk to actually talked to me for a long time tonight.


----------



## Skeletra

I made a fool out of myself and I didn't go trough my super depressive failiure routine.
Someone bought two pillows (Norwegian word: "Pute") and I was to ask if they wanted a bag (Norwegian word: "Pose", notice the similarity?). Instead I said loudly and super clearly "Pute?".
My normal reaction, due to maladaptive perfectionism, would be to beat myself up over it the rest of the week and wish I could just crawl into a hole and die. Now I just laughed and said "it's been a long day". This is some mad progress !


----------



## behappy122

I woke up feeling restful


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cool freebies at work


----------



## catcharay

Woke up feeling like it was a sleepless rest so I was just processing a lot of negative emotions. But then I thought, things needs to be done and the only difference you can change is how you feel. So I picked myself up to keep that rhythm of accountability. 

Then when I went into the pathologist office so they could draw blood.. the lady and I started conversing. This turned out to be an interesting conversation and it uplifted my mood. Socially, I handled it well, making me believe I can function again and feel some semblance of value. Which should be solidified in my psyche but it was completely lost. Going to walk with pride and worth. It's progress but a pronounced contrast to feeling suicidal. I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Chrysanthea

- I found this forum, which may prove to be a gateway towards my possible freedom. 
- I helped a Freshman with his math homework, and also my college roommate with his Spanish. 
- I gave what the listener approved to be an interesting concept that he'd look into in his spare time, making it seem as if what little unique knowledge I do possess is worthwhile to others.
- I am feeling calm at this point in time. My body is comfortably weak, and I feel kinda fuzzy inside. :3
- Today I met together two supposed friends of mine in the library, and they seemed to get along well. I didn't really do much as far as social interaction, but just by being present I managed to facilitate the blossoming of a friendship... more or less.


----------



## Kevin001

I ate at a restaurant with my mom.


----------



## iamunsure

Today was extremely stressful for me. I took my US History final and I actually felt pretty decent about it (yay!). Then there was the Physics quiz (boo) and the Calculus test (boooo). At practice today I was feeling pretty insecure because I wasn't picked as a leader and that set me over after a long day and I had an anxiety attack and skipped the rest of practice. I'm so worried about my grades and just life in general. However, today when I was feeling anxious a friend of mine who I haven't spoken to in a while offered me the most genuine smile and "Hi, how's your day?" I think I've ever heard. Surprisingly I think that's all I needed to get me through the day.


----------



## Akuba

I had the courage to initiate a convo with this girl. Looks wise she's a 6/10. We discussed about the test we did today as well as our upcoming presentations next week.


----------



## herk

hotdogs


----------



## calichick

I had soooooo much fun tonight.

I went out to the bars in the city, I forgot how fun exposure is.

Social life, and being around young people, and acting my age, living up the prime of my life - I should be doing this more often.


This was so good for my self-esteem especially. I had so many men hitting on me and the good kind and for once in a few years I had the relieving thought settle in that I'm going to be just fine.

Yes, I'm still shy as f*** and hopeless about talking to guys but I am on the right track- practicing more thru exposure, making more friends and networking and I am immeasurably blessed. I feel so lucky and I'm going to find that perfect man and have lots of babies and fall in love.

Tonight was really great. I needed this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Free beer from 2 Reps


----------



## layitontheline

I mostly enjoyed being a loner today instead of beating myself up over it.


----------



## Fedorov91

Aaron Rodgers decided to wake up and get my fantasy team some points.


----------



## apx24

Got a new job! Start on Tuesday. I hope my SA doesn't impact me too much.


----------



## SusanStorm

We upgraded our internet today. That's going to be so great. Online gaming is going to be a lot better from now on.

I also found a bunch of really cheap groceries at the store today. Prices on certain groceries are being pressed down because there's going to be this test(in the media) on who has the cheapest food for christmas,so several stores obviously wants to win. Probably won't last long,but I like doing a good deal lol. Some of it was crap though,so I only bought stuff that we'll eat.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I didn't die in my sleep


----------



## TryingMara

Got tickets to a show I've been wanting to see for awhile.


----------



## Kevin001

I side hugged my mom. First time ever, I was so nervous. It made her day though.


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken

My roommate is a huge frat dude. Basically the opposite of me (never talking to people, i dont drink, etcetcetc...) anyway his friend was drinkin red stripe and said something about it being craft beer and i totally called him out and made his friends laugh at him... not bullying just teasing. it isnt glorious but i was just happy to see a positive reaction to my snark for once


----------



## ChairmanWow

I wrote a note to a girl I liked telling her I enjoyed meeting her


----------



## feels

My momma came up to my work today to visit me and we had lunch together. Then my boyfriend visited me by surprise after he got off work and brought me a bundt cake. My coworkers today were all really fun to work with too. It has been a good one


----------



## harrison

I'm handling living on my own quite well. That and all the hassle lately with my ex-wife and my gf makes me realise I'm much stronger than I give myself credit for. I had a difficult day yesterday but today I feel great. 

None of this crap is going to get me down. I can deal with anything they throw at me now.


----------



## cuppy

Kevin001 said:


> I side hugged my mom. First time ever, I was so nervous. It made her day though.


Oh! How sweet 

As for me I managed to wake up early today :yay


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

All that new lingerie was a big hit with the husband. 
I'm a lucky ladyyy~


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Had a nice interaction with a smoking hot Asian gal at work today


----------



## feels

One of my managers told me they wish they could make clones of me. I'm also excited because I'm going to the movies tomorrow night with my best friend and one of my old coworkers. Ooh and I had delicious homemade tacos tonight.


----------



## srschirm

I received a postcard from someone special. <3


----------



## Chayna Renee

I made a Mexican Casserole for my Spanish class since we had a Fiesta and everyone loved it. When I get home I need to make another one so my family can have it for dinner.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gorgeous tall brunette came into the shop...some gals just get you going like a match to gasoline. She was so cute & hot & nice. Highlight of my shift


----------



## Cherrycarmine

I ended up drawing four things instead of one or two this week.


----------



## Kevin001

I got a pm from someone I haven't talked to in awhile .


----------



## Shawn81

Didn't go the whole day without hearing from anyone today. Got to exchange messages with someone awesome. Unfortunately, that was quite a while ago.


----------



## Telliblah

**** yeah **** yeah **** yeah **** yeah!!!!!!!!!!!
I beat this mother****er!!!!!!!
http://www.addictinggames.com/puzzle-games/theimpossiblequiz.jsp
I'm ****ing free!!!!!!!

T-totally didn't cheat on some :blush


----------



## cybernaut

Got that hard earned 'A-' on a final exam paper for one of my graduate courses. I pretty much went through that entire damn course getting 'B+' on my former analysis papers only to finally get an 'A' on the final paper.


----------



## Cyclonic

My coworkers gave me a gift today, unexpectedly. I was so shocked as it's pretty generous. I guess you don't realize how appreciated you are until something like this happens. I thought I was just doing my job.


----------



## odetoanoddity

Receiving a Christmas card and some gifts from the people at work today  I wasn't expecting it and I'm really appreciative of it from them  Probably the best thing that happened to me today ^^ I feel blessed to have gotten to know such wonderful people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## layitontheline

Counteracted a low mood with candlelight yoga, Christmas tunes, and a good book. Mmm I forgot how much I love the scent and glow of a candle.


----------



## feels

Was off work today. Got one of my lasts tests of the semester out of the way. I also bought my cousin a few more Christmas gifts and hung out with some of my old coworkers. It has been a really good day and I think I found someone who could turn into a really good friend.


----------



## Equity

My friend says they want to meet me, so that's a bit motivating and nice to know. I'd have to save up some money to travel and it's scary to fly, but I've done it in recent years so it may be easier now.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Blew my money, but had such a fun time today. Looking forward to a candle lit bath, oils and a nice face mask.


----------



## MCHB

Successfully made a plumb bob on the lathe! I love lathes, lol!


----------



## tehuti88

Some special rare virtual pets I've really been wanting came up for sale on a site I visit. They were kind of pricey but I got them before they could sell out. 

Then I read something in another thread that dampened my good mood... -_- But shan't get into that here since that's not what this thread is about.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New strong beers that I wanted to try arrived at the shop


----------



## JohnDoe26

Random lady at the corner store gave me three free bags of chips, for Christmas.


----------



## calichick

Today was good. 

I had a meeting with two cute guys at work, I almost felt like I was in a work orgy. :lol

One of the guys who I've talked to only once before - he is tall and handsome, well we were sitting arm and arm together and both of our legs are quite long and we kept brushing against each other. After the third time I'm like geez, can this get any more awkward?

Hair touching here, flirtatious laughter there, I'm like to myself: control yourself woman! You are in a professional work setting - stop flirting. Lol. I can't control myself sometimes, I'm one giant ball of sexual energy and I was in my cute little skirt trying to pull it down so they didn't catch a glimpse of something they didnt need to see 

One of the guys was trying really hard to pay attention. Men and their attention spans are out the door, it's enervating sometimes.

Anyways, I also got an offer from another company. I'm not sure yet about my future but I sure am having fun. At least today.

I had a really good bonding session with three other guys at lunch. About love, career, life, sex. All the stuff that matters.

I have a tough and honest and challenging discussion to have tomorrow. It's not going to be easy but I'm going to push myself out of my comfort zone :/


----------



## NuthinSimple

Decided I was going to be a delivery driver at night to try to make a few extra bucks and cure some of my boredom. 

Walked into this little family owned Pizza joint and talked to the owner and he sounded pretty promising about giving me a call. He even said he was going to see if his other guy wanted to quit. Haha.


----------



## Kevin001

My little sister's surgery was a success.


----------



## layitontheline

Semester is finished!!!!! :yay
I also received a handwritten letter, gives me the fuzzies.


----------



## anxious87

Relaxing drive home through some dense fog


----------



## calichick

The eyes are the windows to the soul.

They are impenetrable and daring; perceptive and imaginative; unrelenting and transparent.

It's the eyes that speak lengths without so much as a word being spoken. It's feeling so utterly incapacitated to carry on whilst being moved by them. It's a flurry of thought, an exchange of emotions, it's fleeting but oh so lasting.


Feeling blind but carrying forth. Maybe even willing blindness in order to pardon your own faults.

It's blindness to the future which makes you so much more eager to see your own observations about the present. And that we have a grip upon our circumstances which inevitably carve our future in that we are able to see clairvoyantly and without superstition.

I believe that all things happen for a reason; I also believe that one must be intuitive enough to discern this. I believe that by having enough faith in order to be in control of one's life takes a great deal of trust in relinquishing some form of control in order to appease your own anxiety and mental sanity.

Look forward to the morning.


----------



## Farideh

I got free junk food. So I'm covered for the weekend. My roommate came back with all kinds of snacks from his company Christmas party.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Got some really good tips from a cyclist today.. Its nice when you bump into helpful people.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I got Swiss Chalet chicken and rips for dinner. Love their sauce.










Was looking forward to this. Best thing that happened to me this week.


----------



## SusanStorm

I've been to the mall two times this week and not just going quick in and out. I actually walked around,visited several shops and tried to smile and make eye contact. I think I did well all though it felt a bit awkward.
It did give me a good feeling,so I felt happy among the stressed out people who were running past me.

I also wrapped all the cristmas gifts that I have and I'm only waiting for two more things. Hopefully it will get here on monday.(the tracking says that the expected delivery date is monday)


----------



## tehuti88

The other day I found a page on the Happy Street Wiki that allows you to ask for friends, and I did so, though I hardly expected any. Yesterday while trying to click on Pepin's recurring quests I accidentally clicked on the envelope instead, which usually just shows announcements of game themes, and saw a couple of friend requests. :O I added them, and got a few more later in the day. I have like 4-5 friends now. No, not many, but still more than I figured I'd have. I still have no clue how they even added me; I didn't include my Facebook info on the page, but the friend requests included my Facebook name. I guess when you give your Amazon GameCircle ID and these users add you through some platform it ties it all together, maybe...? Even though my Facebook isn't connected to my Amazon account, I connected the game to my Facebook and through the game itself I use the same random username (MerryCourtlyDrawing) Amazon assigned me at GameCircle. Perplexing. :?

It remains to be seen just how helpful they are, though I think all of them have aided me at least once so far, which helped speed up construction of one of my buildings, which was nice. One invited one of my townspeople to stay in their "Friends Hotel," so I sent one of them (Nono--game seems to choose the guest randomly) off to do so (not sure what exactly this accomplishes in the game, but it just seemed like the polite thing to do). After I did so I was like, when will Nono return..._will_ he return? :um But I think I saw him wandering around on my street shortly afterward so I guess he's back from his vacation. :lol

Tonight another one of them gifted me a red crystal, which I can't produce on my own since I produce yellow. How nice!  It took me a moment to figure out how to gift them back one of my yellow crystals, but I managed, even though I'm not even sure if she needed one.

Yeah, they'll probably lose interest in helping me soon enough, and I doubt anyone else will add me, but this little bit of social interaction was nice.


----------



## pinkkawaii

Did great on my Chinese final exam! I didn't even really study


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a free Jim Beam Bourbon glass & a Courvoisier passport holder from some reps today at work which was nice


----------



## SusanStorm

I went to the hairdresser today,and I actually talked. Nothing big,but more than I usually do. Usually I'll just there :serious:

I think it's so weird to see that I've made progress with anxiety. It varies a little,but I've seen changes this autumn. Makes me feel hopeful that I'll maybe be able to function a little bit better than I have for years.

It does variate though. Some days just going out the door seems so unpossible,but it makes me happy to see progress because I've been struggling almost all my life.


----------



## mattyw

I started my first ever job today! I made myself work my hardest, and I am really proud that I tried talking to my collegues!


----------



## TryingMara

Found a Christmas gift for someone who is not easy to buy for.


----------



## reaffected

Someone told me that knowing them brought them peace where they hadn't experienced it before and didn't know they could. 

Today I was told that I'm a strong beautiful person.


----------



## slyfox

Started carving two wood necklace pendants


----------



## TenYears

I saw Star Wars Ep VII today with my parents and kids. It was awesome, my dad found a really nice theatre with recliners...actual recliners you sit in instead of seats. It was strange but really wonderful and awesome seeing the latest Star Wars movie with my parents, 38 years after they took me to see the first one.


Going to sit outside and watch the madness in my dad's neighborhood. People drive by from miles away to see the lights...my dad's next door neighbor has one of "those" houses, it's just way over the top. There will be a traffic jam, in about two or three hours. Hay rides pulled with trucks, hay rides pulled with tractors, stretch limos, literally thousands of people, there was a double decker bus last night. Carolers will come by. It's madness, really, but I'm trying to get into the holiday spirit, at least a little bit. My kids are having fun with it.


----------



## catcharay

The cloud is passing, yay. Had a morning cry on this Sunday morning but my head is clearer and I'm actually getting improved at self soothing myself from catastrophizing events. Sands are shifting.. 
Yest. Practiced reverse driving. Getting better


----------



## Kevin001

I spent more time with my family than usual.


----------



## LostinReverie

Cold has finally come to MN along with ice, even though we still don't have snow (the smell is in the air, though). While this may not be a _good_ thing per say, it does mean that things are getting back to normal and I may have to rethink my apocalypse theory.


----------



## LostinReverie

TenYears said:


> I saw Star Wars Ep VII today with my parents and kids. It was awesome, my dad found a really nice theatre with recliners...actual recliners you sit in instead of seats. It was strange but really wonderful and awesome seeing the latest Star Wars movie with my parents, 38 years after they took me to see the first one.
> 
> Going to sit outside and watch the madness in my dad's neighborhood. People drive by from miles away to see the lights...my dad's next door neighbor has one of "those" houses, it's just way over the top. There will be a traffic jam, in about two or three hours. Hay rides pulled with trucks, hay rides pulled with tractors, stretch limos, literally thousands of people, there was a double decker bus last night. Carolers will come by. It's madness, really, but I'm trying to get into the holiday spirit, at least a little bit. My kids are having fun with it.


Nice! Really want to see it, but definitely will not go to a movie theater alone and I have no one to go with, so I'll have to wait until it's released. :frown2:


----------



## mattmc

There was this person that I had miscommunication with. We'd kind of cleared it up but we still hadn't left things at a great place. I wanted to say more to them. However, I knew they wouldn't likely get it if they weren't in the right mindset to hear me out.

Last night the situation was perfect and I got to say it. They seemed pretty receptive. Now it should be clear that, in spite of how confusing I can be, that I care about them.


----------



## Oldisnew

I talked myself into going for a long walk.


----------



## calichick

_Papa I know that you're going to be upset;_
_Because I was always your little girl_

Feel like I've been living in a daze for the past 25 years of my life and I'm slowly starting to emerge from a fog which rendered me fragile and defenseless against the outside. I have had disparagingly low self-esteem for the better part of my life, I have felt worthless and despicable, I have doubted everything and everyone who has ever entered my life, I have shunned the great majority of them. I have had trouble keeping friendships, trusting men, allowing myself to feel vulnerable or never in control of a situation. I am a wrecked disaster in more ways than one. But I'm slowly starting to reverse that trend as I grow older and (hopefully) wiser. I am looking forward to what life holds in store for me. I am very proud of a lot of things I've accomplished thus far and starting to_ seize control_ of the day. Feel like I'm escaping auto-pilot mode by being more cognizant and self-reliant on my decisions. I am seeking to surround myself by intelligent, positive influences and rid the toxins out of my life. Life is too short to gripe and complain on the daily about your situation. It's frankly exasperating my already present migraines and making me nauseous at the idea that some people can go their whole lives complaining and spending precious energy on focusing on what is not rather than what they can do. I am trying to embody the principles of a _proactive_, and not _reactive_ approach to life and chasing my dreams fearlessly, but as always, with the utmost cali-style. :laugh:


----------



## Maverick34

I had a nocturnal emission (technically happened yesterday morning). Only thing negative is the girl was an ex. Anyway the last time it happened was actually the same exact date 2 years ago. Yes I started noting them after the first couple of times. I have not intentionally masturbated for probably 4 years now. Why? Anxiety even got to my sex life (whatever's left of it)


----------



## linzers

I didn't have to go to work because I took 2 weeks off.


----------



## Kevin001

The barber cut my hair real short like I wanted. Some do it right some don't. I'm too scared to say anything if I don't like how it comes out, so I'm happy it was ok this time.


----------



## calichick

f*** I think I was accidentally flirting with my boss today.


Everyone seems to be in the holiday spirit and I swear he was just lurking trying to incite some trouble amongst our team today.

Suggestion here, present there, ranky remark...

I gotta watch myself. I think I can get too overly playful with men out of complete subconscious doing and before you know it they think I'm hitting on them.

Ugh.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Collected the picture frames which spells an end to the usual Christmas madness.

Two people also said that I look like Christian Bale. Bi-winning.


----------



## Shawn81

Two people from here noticed me today. Pretty rare.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I washed all the dishes


----------



## Melodic

After a few tense days, I got to open up to someone about all that was bothering me, and vice versa, and we both understood each other. I am grateful to feel so accepted and cared about. :3


----------



## layitontheline

Bought some chipotle olive oil to go with french bread. Mmm


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Shawn81 said:


> Two people from here noticed me today. Pretty rare.


I hope that is a good thing.
Sometimes as people with SA we don't want to be noticed.
I hope you wanted to be.


----------



## Shawn81

DiscardYourFear said:


> I hope that is a good thing.
> Sometimes as people with SA we don't want to be noticed.
> I hope you wanted to be.


Oh I go out of my way to avoid recognition by pretty much anyone. But with that comes heavy loneliness. So getting noticed by a couple nice people for the first time in a few days was a good thing. Wish the right kind of attention happened more often.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Shawn81 said:


> Oh I go out of my way to avoid recognition by pretty much anyone. But with that comes heavy loneliness. So getting noticed by a couple nice people for the first time in a few days was a good thing. Wish the right kind of attention happened more often.


I hope you get more of that kind of attention.
You deserve it.
I know exactly what you mean, too. I crave attention from people that I consider nice and that get me.


----------



## Shawn81

DiscardYourFear said:


> I hope you get more of that kind of attention.
> You deserve it.
> I know exactly what you mean, too. I crave attention from people that I consider nice and that get me.


Well, you've always seemed like a great person, and I woke up to being noticed by you, so that's my "good thing" addition to the thread for today.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Shawn81 said:


> Well, you've always seemed like a great person, and I woke up to being noticed by you, so that's my "good thing" addition to the thread for today.


SWEEEEEET! :grin2:
And thank you. I try.


----------



## Shawn81

DiscardYourFear said:


> SWEEEEEET! :grin2:
> And thank you. I try.


----------



## Crisigv

I got out of bed, I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## dune87

went to the hairdresser's today to take off the old ends. they tried to sell me extra services and this is how it went:
- your hair is quite curly and wild and i recommend that you do one of our treatments to help me, and to make working on your hair easier
- how much does it cost?
- 10 euros
- hmmm, i came with a certain budget, don't you have something cheaper?
- no, but it's quite important. do you want to think about it?
- no, im certain that i wont have the treatment
- ok, but its going to be harder for me
- .

she put conditioner on my hair afterwards anyway :3 
and im happy that i don't move an inch under pressure anymore. took a lot of practise.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I finally have internet again. My new internet provider finally set it up and I'm paying the same amount per month with TWICE as fast service. I'm so freaking happy. The boredom is gone. Doing everything on my phone is over with. I couldn't be more happy.


----------



## Crisigv

I finished my christmas wrapping.


----------



## Kevin001

I got a pm from someone I haven't talked to in awhile. It made me smile.


----------



## Maverick34

I finally learned how to properly wrap a youtube URL into a thread


----------



## Kevin001

^^ congrats.

Me and my twin sister played wii together.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Today at work, A random guy gave me a $10 gift card to Chili's.

another guy gave me $20 cash.

And after we were closed, I let a a 20 something year old girl in to purchase a gift card as that was the only thing that she needed. We were still letting the last customers go so I thought she would blend in. 

After she was done she came up to me and handed me a $25 Visa Gift Card.

Today's events made it really hard for me to hate people. I'm so conflicted. On one hand, I hate people and have no friends but on the other hand these people gave me stuff when they didn't have to. No one has ever really cared about me to even this capacity before.


----------



## TenYears

Celebrated Christmas with my parents and sister and her family and my kids. A couple of years ago we had 39 people in my dad's house, but tonight it was just ten....and it was really kind of nice, it wasn't so overwhelming for me. It was a lot of fun. My mom got my dad a Swagway...



We all took turns riding it around the kitchen. They're really fun, and the learning curve is really about five minutes, at the most. And they're *fast *I was really surprised. I got pretty good with it.

My kids liked the presents I got them, and they had fun. They're so spoiled...they're going to do Christmas all over again with their mom in the morning, and then again with their mom's parents.


----------



## InFlames

I saved one of my Klonopin pills today by not going anywhere and drinking a beer. Now I won't run out until Saturday and then my withdrawal will begin.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

Went over to my aunt's house with my mom and brother to celebrate the holidays and had a great time there.


----------



## anxious87

Dense fog this morning. Made it to the park with my camera and I think I got some good shots.


----------



## calichick

Today was really fun.

Spending time with family, cooking, eating, good conversation, catching up with cousins and looking forward to next year and the next chapter in my life, and reflecting on all of the decisions I've made recently. Trying not to overthink things though after I received some simple but sound advice from one of my younger cousins today.

Besides all that, if there was a way I could wring my 12-year old cousin's neck. This girl is one of the most irritating brats all around. Just an awful little girl raised by an incompetent of a man.

Besides all that, all was well today....

I am counting my blessings to be so fortunate and awarded so much goodwill in life.


----------



## Kevin001

My dad sent me money and a card for Christmas, that was nice of him.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Someone told me that getting to know me was one of the highlights of their year. What an amazing compliment.


----------



## monotonous

i went to the mall and managed to not see a single couple


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My boss came in to close shop and saved me from a 14 hours shift. Instead it was only 10


----------



## feels

Got to go home early from work cause it was so slow and I also traded shifts so I'm opening tomorrow. Now I'm going to the movies with family tomorrow since I'll have so much spare time.


----------



## TryingMara

Today was an all around good day . Quality time spent with people I care about. Busy and fun.


----------



## Miss Scarletta

I kissed a guy on the cheek! Hehe.


----------



## Kevin001

I finally got my book in today. About time.


----------



## Maverick34

Made some progress on my Hutch BMX build


----------



## TryingMara

My brother dropped by and brought me movies. Really nice that he remembered


----------



## Wanderlust89

I finally have some nice clothes thanks to the huge holiday sale at H & M. ^_^


----------



## Kevin001

I was more productive and slept less.


----------



## Rex87

My ex and me talked. Ah man my ex is smoking! Sent me a pic and she had these boots on....her smile, her face, her everything! She's so damn beautiful! She made my New YEar's Eve. My other ex didn't even respond to my very nice message to her


----------



## catcharay

Yesterday. Went shopping to do a spree for essentials and I'm satisfied with my buys. Realised bra shopping is a pain in the a** but I eventually found some. Got some froyo and cheap frozon coke which was a pleasure in itself. Nice day. Actually attended fireworks which is always against the grain for me. The fireworks were impressive for the local place hosting it..enjoyable short night out.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

brought in the new year with someone i know, what a nice girl... and both of us got a bit tipsy  lol.... it was very sweet. , i went to bed kinda happy ..it was an unexpected too.. didnt really plan on it LOL


----------



## Maverick34

Got a few chores done even though I wasn't feeling it


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

I got some new games.


----------



## Lilsleepy

I signed up for SAS, I am OK with it so far.


----------



## BeHereNow

Got out to go grocery shopping and pickup Chinese food. Public places scare me so any day I go out, especially when I don't have to is a small but real success.

Forcing myself to get out at least once a day. Doesn't always happen but I'm getting better with it. Once you realize facing your fears is the only way to overcome them you start facing them if your serious about getting better.

So yes today I am happy I faced my fear of public places when I could have just stayed home.


----------



## kivi

Not today but recently I had some good news. But they some of them depend on someone else so they might not happen.

My mother said that they may go on a sea trip this summer holiday (with my grandmother and aunt) and my cousins and I can also join them.
I haven't seen my cousins for a long time. We are mostly studying so we don't see each other like we used to. It'll be a very good thing. But still, I don't want to get my hopes up.

Also I can get a better phone from someone who won't use it anymore.

And I'm still in the first class at school/course despite to some hard exams so my studying life goes well.


----------



## BeHereNow

Woke up to a sunny morning with the sun shining through my window onto the bed and I'm in a pretty nice mood again.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I just beat my first game in over 3 years. I feel like I made a huge accomplishment


----------



## Maverick34

BeHereNow said:


> Got out to go grocery shopping and pickup Chinese food. Public places scare me so any day I go out, especially when I don't have to is a small but real success.
> 
> Forcing myself to get out at least once a day. Doesn't always happen but I'm getting better with it. Once you realize facing your fears is the only way to overcome them you start facing them if your serious about getting better.
> 
> So yes today I am happy I faced my fear of public places when I could have just stayed home.


Kudos!


----------



## TenYears

My dad took me and my kids to TopGolf today. It was really awesome, was a lot of fun. You don't have to be a good golfer to have fun with it (I haven't picked up a club in years) the idea is to hit the targets, and you can pick how close or far you want to go. You can compete against each other. And the food was just incredible.


----------



## Lilsleepy

I slept a lot the passed few days. Still feeling tired. My sinus acting up, so staying indoors, and my head feels pressurized enough where it covers up loneliness. I'm too busy blowing my nose to think that far. Positive.


----------



## andretti

i went to go eat at a chinese spot , then i went to go play ball at the park. smashed the 19 -20 year old dudes, damn they quick but i still got em. no losing today.
i noticed quite a few cute chicks just straight eyeing me and and smiling at me. im used to it but its always a small confidence booster.


----------



## catcharay

Was very productive today. Have a feeling it's the start of a good momentum for me. Trying a supplement, St johns wort which I think has ebbed my moods. Here's wishing for a changed year.


----------



## andretti

oh and i won 110 bucks on my draft kings football line ups. not much of a win but i cant complain. not a bad day at all.


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> i went to go eat at a chinese spot , then i went to go play ball at the park. smashed the 19 -20 year old dudes, damn they quick but i still got em. no losing today.
> i noticed quite a few cute chicks just straight eyeing me and and smiling at me. im used to it but its always a small confidence booster.


Watch out Stud...


----------



## Amolivares28

Let's see I got to spend time with my brother, which is awesome cause I haven't seen him in a while, I got quite a few compliments today, and I had the courage to tell my "friend" what a herk she is.  good day


----------



## Amolivares28

Lilsleepy said:


> I signed up for SAS, I am OK with it so far.


Any day you find a group of people who understand you is a good day.


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> Watch out Stud...


i know right, i just look for that smile and then be like , damn if i didnt have social anxiety i would have have gotten those numbers.


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> i know right, i just look for that smile and then be like , damn if i didnt have social anxiety i would have have gotten those numbers.


You should have been like if i didn't have social anxiety I would totally flirt with you right now. Haha


----------



## Lilsleepy

andretti said:


> oh and i won 110 bucks on my draft kings football line ups. not much of a win but i cant complain. not a bad day at all.


Nice nice, I won scratchers, money in the pocket are definately confidence boosters, for me at least.


----------



## Lilsleepy

Amolivares28 said:


> Lilsleepy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up for SAS, I am OK with it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Any day you find a group of people who understand you is a good day.
Click to expand...

My friend tells me that nothings wrong with me all the time, I tell him, it's not that simple. I know some things wrong with me, sometimes. I'm fked up, thats the real me sometimes !


----------



## LostinReverie

Fairly content and motivated at work tonight


----------



## Amolivares28

Lilsleepy said:


> My friend tells me that nothings wrong with me all the time, I tell him, it's not that simple. I know some things wrong with me, sometimes. I'm fked up, thats the real me sometimes !


My brothers are the same way except they like to tell me "it's all in your head".. I hate it..


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> You should have been like if i didn't have social anxiety I would totally flirt with you right now. Haha


:yes exactly .

if i didnt have social anxiety and i knew how to flirt i would you home with me but since i dont you girls got to settle for smiles and eye contact.


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> My brothers are the same way except they like to tell me "it's all in your head".. I hate it..


 if you really think about tho, it is really in all our heads.


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> :yes exactly .
> 
> if i didnt have social anxiety and i knew how to flirt i would you home with me but since i dont you girls got to settle for smiles and eye contact.


I'm going to try that one day... haha I would have to work up a lot of courage though... I normally just have to smile myself though haha


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> if you really think about tho, it is really in all our heads.


That's why it's stupid though. It's like "yes it is that's the freaking problem. They just like to say stupid stuff like "get over it"


----------



## NerdlySquared

meepie said:


> resolved situation with bf


Cheer  Happy for you both


----------



## xanakinx

i got diablo 3


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> I'm going to try that one day... haha I would have to work up a lot of courage though... I normally just have to smile myself though haha


id smile at you first though, i wouldnt wait for you to give me a grin. it must be funny to see two people who have social anxiety trying to flirt.


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> That's why it's stupid though. It's like "yes it is that's the freaking problem. They just like to say stupid stuff like "get over it"


i think your brothers hang out with mine.,


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> id smile at you first though, i wouldnt wait for you to give me a grin. it must be funny to see two people who have social anxiety trying to flirt.


Seriously nothing would get done.. it would be hilarious. But I'd totally smile first though but it would be so awkward


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> i think your brothers hang out with mine.,


We live close enough they probably know each other haha


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> Seriously nothing would get done.. it would be hilarious. But I'd totally smile first though but it would be so awkward


is that right. so we'd just sit around smiling at each other and looking stupid until someone got really anxious and then books it.


----------



## andretti

Lilsleepy said:


> Nice nice, I won scratchers, money in the pocket are definately confidence boosters, for me at least.


for sures man. good luck with the scratchers.


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> is that right. so we'd just sit around smiling at each other and looking stupid until someone got really anxious and then books it.


We seem to get along pretty well so we wouldn't book it just nervous laugh a lot till one of us gets over it.


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> We seem to get along pretty well so we wouldn't book it just nervous laugh a lot till one of us gets over it.


yeah. i like the vibe we have talking to each other but in person. who knows what would happen.


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> yeah. i like the vibe we have talking to each other but in person. who knows what would happen.


Hey you do live in "friendly El Monte" take after your city and be friendly ...lol


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> Hey you do live in "friendly El Monte" take after your city and be friendly ...lol


nah el monte is ghetto . i live in south el monte. i dont know what our city quote is .

with you tho, ill try to be friendly. no promises


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> nah el monte is ghetto . i live in south el monte. i dont know what our city quote is .
> 
> with you tho, ill try to be friendly. no promises


That's your cities motto."Friendly El Monte". Bp's pretty bad too but I live in the "good side" I guess. You don't seem like a mean person so friendly shouldn't be hard for you.


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> That's your cities motto."Friendly El Monte". Bp's pretty bad too but I live in the "good side" I guess. You don't seem like a mean person so friendly shouldn't be hard for you.


 it is. i didnt know there was a good side of bp.

nah, i dont think it would be that difficult being friendly but i dont know . We going to have to see about that.


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> it is. i didnt know there was a q side of bp.
> 
> nah, i dont think it would be that difficult being friendly but i dont know . We going to have to see about that.


Every side I'm at is a good side.. it's quiet where I'm at hardly no action. You'd be to busy being a stud to worry about it.


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> Every side I'm at is a good side.. it's quiet where I'm at hardly no action. You'd be to busy being a stud to worry about it.


some action is good tho.

you might be right tho i would probably be to busy to worry about it. ill be occupied with something.


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> some action is good tho.
> 
> you might be right tho i would probably be to busy to worry about it. ill be occupied with something.


No I'm good with the no action, I'm a sissy. 
What would have you so busy?


----------



## meepie

i saw a brd


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> No I'm good with the no action, I'm a sissy.
> What would have you so busy?


actions is cool, i got your back dont trip.

pretty girls that wont stop smiling at me while im busy trying to do something.


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> actions is cool, i got your back dont trip.
> 
> pretty girls that wont stop smiling at me while im busy trying to do something.


Ok next time something g goes down I'm calling you. I wonder how many people are reading our conversation..lol 
That just means you get detracted easily.


----------



## andretti

Amolivares28 said:


> Ok next time something g goes down I'm calling you. I wonder how many people are reading our conversation..lol
> That just means you get detracted easily.


sounds like a plan.

we are in a thread , no way. i thought this was a private conversation.

nah when im focused i cant be distracted. pretty girls are just pretty girls. a girls looks aren't the sole factor in what makes girls pretty.


----------



## Amolivares28

andretti said:


> sounds like a plan.
> 
> we are in a thread , no way. i thought this was a private conversation.
> 
> nah when im focused i cant be distracted. pretty girls are just pretty girls. a girls looks aren't the sole factor in what makes girls pretty.


Nope we are threading right now.

That was so cheesy but true. Beauty fades.


----------



## Lilsleepy

Don't worry about how many Ppl are reading. Ignore the world, that's how u focus. Ignore the outside to find yourself. That's how introverts exert their powers. The power of the introverts reach far beyond boundaries of society. That's why socializing is difficult for us. We over think things, and sometimes the simplest dishes are the hardest to make well.


----------



## Lilsleepy

That was for cooking, but u get what I mean.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't catch a panic attack during my appointment.


----------



## Alcadaeus

I decided I'm going to go to jury duty instead of trying to find ways to be excused. This will be good exposure.


----------



## EvonneEzell

I slept for over nine hours.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The beer I requested arrived at the shop today

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## grease lightning

i wrote a poem and cried because it was so beautiful. i wish everyrthing in life was such delicate.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom cooked applewood bacon for us. :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Freebies from 2 reps at work today and a got a good portion of the counts done too


----------



## wmu'14

Went to happy hour with my coworkers. (all older women + 1 older guy). Everyone commented on how much they like my confidence. Really made me happy!

Too bad girls my age think I'm retarted.. . . . .. . ..(never had relations with a chick before)


----------



## VicChic20

I finally made coffee today and enjoyed some cups of Joe.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Decided to pull out the good old electric piano and play at max volume. So loud I felt the bass vibrating my entire body. Couldn't find the proper stand so I used my lap. I didn't care if the neighbors heard. In fact I played for them. They were listening for sure.


----------



## AceEmoKid

ate roasted seaweed, caught up on the most recent stevenbomb, and got to talk to my boyfriend over skype.


----------



## sandreapurple

i talked to my crush today so that made me super happy


----------



## SusanStorm

It has been a nice day. Just being at home relaxing.
My boyfriends parents has two dogs and we were dogsitting one them in november. She's a puppy and she had grown so much since the last time I saw her  I want a dog now lol.
I'm also making sushi today. Really long time since I made that,so looking forward to that


----------



## Maverick34

Those last few hours of deep sleep I got this morning really defines the energy I'll have today (last few days zzzZZZzzz have been horrible)


----------



## TryingMara

Had a good visit with my aunt. We exchanged (belated) Christmas gifts. She gave me a pretty pair of earrings and my favorite tea . More importantly, it was nice to see her and catch up. Plus, I felt I did better anxiety-wise today.


----------



## odetoanoddity

Talking to a counsellor on eheadspace really improved my mood. I was feeling off this morning, but talking to her helped remind me of things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nozz

Weighed myself. Down 27 lbs now.


----------



## IDB324

I just logged back in tonight after five years out of curiosity. Just realizing all that I've accomplished in five years and how far I've come makes me happy


----------



## Cherrycarmine

Just took a nice, long shower.


----------



## Maverick34

IDB324 said:


> I just logged back in tonight after five years out of curiosity. Just realizing all that I've accomplished in five years and how far I've come makes me happy


Kudos!


----------



## calichick

He's so cute. Ugh. Even in the dim light of winter, his eyes are an amethyst.

He came to talk to me today, whenever he approaches me he doesn't say "hi", he doesn't say my name, he merely thrusts himself out and starts talking not even looking at me.

UGH! Why is he so cute? It must be a sin to be that good-looking.


----------



## Alcadaeus

I called jury duty today and found out I didn't have to go. I said sweet then a family member in the bathroom said sweet too. It was great.


----------



## meepie

I just got great news today. I am a math and science tutor. I have been tutoring on a science fair project for the past 6 months since summer with a student of mine. We did many experiments and worked hard for months on this. Today I found out he won first place in the science fair! So happy for him and that I actually feel like I helped him!


----------



## calichick

My crush came and talked to me again today 

I'm going to miss him.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

I finally decided to get out of the house today and went shopping with my mom.


----------



## dune87

my friend told me "i love you"
i replied "likewise"
she said "piss off"
i took it back and said "i know" instead


----------



## unemployment simulator

I came up with some creative ideas, think I should get to work later and put them into practice.


----------



## Nitrogen

I've been isolated this weekend but I managed to read more of Slaughterhouse-five and beat the second boss in SH3.


----------



## catcharay

Well I'm working on self acceptance, acne and all. Been looking in the mirror in very awful lighting and dealing with it. Just hate having ugly issues bound me from going out and altering my mood. It's ridiculous, so I'm ridding of it altogether. Never considered myself to have BDD but I obviously do. It's encouraging that I'm feeling okay. Eating healthy, exercising, improving my mental process.. that's all I can do so I don't have to feel bad and inadequate.


----------



## Crisigv

I didn't die


----------



## thebigofan

I read a whole textbook so I have done all of my reading for that course. Yay!


----------



## apx24

Someone bought something from me on eBay today. Their address is on Penny Lane in Liverpool. Made me smile


----------



## Salvatori

I drove to work listening to 808's & Heartbreaks and got here on time (no blocks on the road like yesterday). I really enjoy music while on the traffic.

Yesterday's highlights: had lunch with a coworker with whom I've never spoken before and after work I visited 4 gyms, because I want to start ASAP, so it involved some talking.


----------



## tronjheim

I just came from our high school batch meeting for our upcoming reunion. After the meeting, we went to a local bar and enjoyed there. Our friend from Switzerland paid for everything and I feel grateful. Her laughter was over the top but infectious and I laughed and smiled a lot during my time with her and my other batchmates. It's all good.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I was absolutely lacking motivation and energy to exercise, but I still went for it and powered through. I also found a recipe for dumplings. I fancy making some traditional czech goulash with potato dumplings, possibly try the tripe variation one day too?


----------



## catcharay

Went to the beach, got some vitamin D, ate a Mc donalds salad (which was actually good!). Didn't let my thoughts descend to the gutter (very good thing). A new supplement I'm taking to bolster mood is gaba powder, and perhaps it's going to be my new thing? And I remembered my mum's b'day so this year, I'm not a bad thoughtless daughter. It's cute how old ppl do emoticons, lol, so sweet.


----------



## Rains

I walked almost 15,000 steps.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

yay!! i HAVE managed to pass the entrance exam for the transcription company on the first time ! im relieved and pleased with myself a lot, i was slightly anxious about doing this. but now i am glad i did 

now all i have to hope is that soon regular work to do and I can finally make some more money !  im excited.


----------



## calichick

I am starting to find the beauty of attracting men based on being the sweetest most "innocent" woman that I can be.

And I am loving it.

Because having a nice face/hair/body whatever is fine and all but what I really want them to see in me is how kind, and generous, and giving and real I am. Not 8 layers of cake face and hooker heels, but being a friendly, approachable, genuine female.

I am becoming very sensitive to people's "auras". Men, women alike. If they are insincere, if they have ulterior motives. I don't want the first guy who hits on me. I want to find the hidden gems in people.

I want to surround myself with people who are "ego-less", who are not high on their mighty horses but down to earth and nice people. I don't know why there is so much bitterness and contempt in this world. Seems like a waste of energy if you ask me.


----------



## tronjheim

I attended our high school alumni homecoming and I didn't regret it. I spoke to several familiar faces and asked how they are. Everything went decently.


----------



## unemployment simulator

someone smiled at me as I passed them in the street.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I found out I got a first in one of my modules last term!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I made a new friend at our Australia day barbeque today. She is the daughter of the Romanian woman across the road and she came to talk to me and show me a game while I was sitting on the stairs. I was awkward but she didn't seem to care, she just kept talking to me and smiling just the same. 

It's rare that I feel this moved by an interaction so I have reminded myself of the importance to be connected to others around me. It was a sweet experience and my perception of contemporary generation kids being mostly bratty smart-mouths stands corrected. I'll look forward to teaching her how to play Lumosity at our next social gathering.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> someone smiled at me as I passed them in the street.


Something so simple can mean so much.


----------



## unemployment simulator

hesitation marks said:


> Something so simple can mean so much.


for sure! just a shame my paranoia kicked in after some not so great interactions after this, and I went from being a bit confident and happy to being back down to meh.
I really appreciated the person that smiled at me though, they made me happy, albeit for a brief moment... thankyou random person.


----------



## Violet Romantic

*I got my printer working. :yay*


----------



## kesker

calichick said:


> I am starting to find the beauty of attracting men based on being the sweetest most "innocent" woman that I can be.
> 
> And I am loving it.
> 
> Because having a nice face/hair/body whatever is fine and all but what I really want them to see in me is how kind, and generous, and giving and real I am. Not 8 layers of cake face and hooker heels, but being a friendly, approachable, genuine female.
> 
> I am becoming very sensitive to people's "auras". Men, women alike. If they are insincere, if they have ulterior motives. I don't want the first guy who hits on me. I want to find the hidden gems in people.
> 
> I want to surround myself with people who are "ego-less", who are not high on their mighty horses but down to earth and nice people. I don't know why there is so much bitterness and contempt in this world. Seems like a waste of energy if you ask me.


this is partly why I miss you. :squeeze


----------



## BeautifulBrainbow

I attended a networking event where I didn't know anyone, and it went very well!


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality

i went to Starbucks and got carmel frap the best thing in the world!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Bourbon. Bourbon on the rocks is the good thing that happened today


----------



## herk

went to a meetup for the first time


----------



## SunFlower2011

I am considering going back to finish school. 

Talked to friend today.

The sun is shining a lot here finally!


----------



## Andre

KILOBRAVO said:


> yay!! i HAVE managed to pass the entrance exam for the transcription company on the first time ! im relieved and pleased with myself a lot, i was slightly anxious about doing this. but now i am glad i did
> 
> now all i have to hope is that soon regular work to do and I can finally make some more money !  im excited.


Congratulations. What's a transcription company?

Something good I did was run five miles today except I don't feel very good. I feel like I let someone on this site down and I think I did.


----------



## Andre

herk said:


> went to a meetup for the first time


How'd it go? Good job on going, herk.


----------



## Maverick34

I actually napped  Been plenty of days where I layed down but couldn't fall into a nap


----------



## RealitynTransit

Finally made up my mind on what I really want to do in life. I want to live completely off grid. So" I am going to get all my affairs in order and depart from "society" completely. I have thought about this for quite a while and have determined that this is the best option for me to sustain any form of true happiness.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Rufus said:


> Congratulations. What's a transcription company?
> 
> Something good I did was run five miles today except I don't feel very good. I feel like I let someone on this site down and I think I did.


awww. someone is lazy! Google " audio transcript" I'm on my phone but its not easy to type. but thanks anyway


----------



## Maverick34

RealitynTransit said:


> Finally made up my mind on what I really want to do in life. I want to live completely off grid. So" I am going to get all my affairs in order and depart from "society" completely. I have thought about this for quite a while and have determined that this is the best option for me to sustain any form of true happiness.


I like the sound of that. I was following this guy's blog about that. He was testing that venture by camping just off the road w/ his gear & limited electronics/laptop. Every once in a while he would re-enter town & recharge his batteries & shower at a friend's house. Please update me on your progress. Thanks


----------



## herk

Rufus said:


> How'd it go? Good job on going, herk.


it went pretty well, thanks for askin. originally more people had signed up, but on the day it was only me and one other guy who showed up. we just talked about anxiety and stuff for like an hour. gonna go to another one soon, hopefully there will be more people this time.


----------



## Andre

KILOBRAVO said:


> awww. someone is lazy! Google " audio transcript" I'm on my phone but its not easy to type. but thanks anyway


I'm not lazy, I'm making conversation! How dare you :wife


----------



## Andre

herk said:


> it went pretty well, thanks for askin. originally more people had signed up, but on the day it was only me and one other guy who showed up. we just talked about anxiety and stuff for like an hour. gonna go to another one soon, hopefully there will be more people this time.


I should probably do one of these. Was this specifically a social anxiety meetup? I just want to make sure but you probably told me already.


----------



## herk

Rufus said:


> I should probably do one of these. Was this specifically a social anxiety meetup? I just want to make sure but you probably told me already.


yeah it was for social anxiety. you should try it, it's pretty cool, meeting people who totally understand what you're going through. and it's good for practicing talking to people.


----------



## Andre

herk said:


> yeah it was for social anxiety. you should try it, it's pretty cool, meeting people who totally understand what you're going through. and it's good for practicing talking to people.


I'd like to. Just getting some fear thinking about it.


----------



## herk

Rufus said:


> I'd like to. Just getting some fear thinking about it.


i totally get that. what helped me was trying not to think about it at all beforehand.


----------



## Andre

herk said:


> i totally get that. what helped me was trying not to think about it at all beforehand.


I'll try not thinking _at all_ like you did.


----------



## millenniumman75

You have to go through scenarios. Best case, worst case, stuff in between.
Then, you have to address the likelihood of them actually happening.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Rufus said:


> I'm not lazy, I'm making conversation! How dare you :wife


cmon on then ! cmon matey.!! let's have a square go then ! threaten me with a rolling pin will ya!!?? just take your curlers our first! Hahaha 

its where they send me the speeches, lectures, interviews audio recordings and I have to type out what's said very accurately, into a transcript. The more I complete the more I get paid.


----------



## Winds

I had a "What I did that/That came from me" moment today and it was beautiful.


----------



## DerrickOdea

Meetup with old friends.


----------



## Memory

I got up the courage to sit next to my crush in class. It was awkward at first cuz I think he thought I hated him since I was anxiously avoiding him for a while. But I started talking to him and he was so nice and funny and we talked almost the entire time. It was like a miracle I can't even believe it. :clap


----------



## Maverick34

I got great sleep


----------



## Still Waters

Well,it was actually over the last two days,but -I got lots of stuff done that I'd been dreading-won't bore you with the details. Felt exhausted but like I'd really stepped up to the plate and could rest easier.


----------



## Crisigv

Won a free donut from my first Tim Hortons coffee for Roll up the Rim to win.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> Won a free donut from my first Tim Hortons coffee for Roll up the Rim to win.


:grin2: :clap


----------



## Maverick34

Got my browser speed back. It was slow to a crawl


----------



## SusanStorm

Today is one of those weird days. I'm smiling at strangers,being friendly and anxiety isn't as present as it usually is.

Today I'm like: :high5:smile2:,but other days I'm: :hide:sus:lurk ar


----------



## Kevin001

I woke up feeling better .


----------



## TenYears

I was working with one of my friends this morning, and he had me laughing so hard, I mean uncontrollable laughing so much my sides hurt. A few people were staring. That kind of laughter. He was too. We got separated not long after that. Idgaf it was worth it. I haven't laughed like that in a long, long time.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## herk

went through with another meetup, people were nice


----------



## aralez

Today I bought a 4 pack of cookies and it had 5 cookies in it.

You better give up and go home - freakin' nobody can top that.


----------



## TryingMara

Day off from work due to snow . Shoveling wasn't too bad today, felt good afterwards and it was/looked beautiful outside.


----------



## LostinReverie

Filled my tank under $20


----------



## Maverick34

Eating my favorite Chinese food meal: Beef Chow Fun :grin2:


----------



## TenYears

My parents took me and my kids to the Alamo Drafthouse Cinema tonight. It really was an awesome experience, was very cool. Every row of seats in the theatre is behind a little bar. You order food and drinks before (or during) the movie. Your waiter comes by, fills the order and brings it back to you at your seats. The food and the service is just incredible, almost everything is made from scratch. A lot of it is in the details, too. You write down what you want on paper, with an actual pencil lmao (nothing electronic), there are no paper cups or paper plates, real dishes, real glasses. The popcorn is awesome, way better than any I've ever had.


They have a lot of "sing-along" movies, and "talk-along" movies. A lot of what they show are cult classics....The Princess Bride, Rocky Horror Picture Show, The Big Lebowski. They're going to do an Adele concert soon, in which everyone is encouraged to sing along. They're going to hand out boxes of Kleenex. And cigarette lighters, lmao. It's my new favorite place, we're def going back.


----------



## reaffected

*A surprise...*










They're beautiful and smell lovely.


----------



## Andre

I got a hug today.

Ice cream was on sale.

Made it to my morning meditation group. One that I had missed every other time since September.

Decided to try some foods I had been avoiding, such as ice cream, because they were cheaper.

Skyped with reaffected (gossip?) while at group therapy.

Everyone was nice at therapy. I felt more comfortable than usual when taking into account lack of sleep/caffeine withdrawal. Just been feeling less pressure to perform the more time I spend around people.

I had some anxiety about ... well nevermind because this is not the place for that and I can't be bothered to think about it now.

Good to see you, Sound of Silence and reaffected. I like those little purple flowers that are dry, what are those called?


----------



## NerdlySquared

reaffected said:


> They're beautiful and smell lovely.


Very pretty  I would have loved to know what they smell like.


----------



## Rains

Feeling slightly less like a blimp. I've been exercising everyday and eating properly. Possibly undereating slightly actually, but eh, close enough.


----------



## Wanderlust89

The band Lonewolf is amazing! I haven't been disappointed by an album so far. ^_^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just had a nice chat with my bro on the phone


----------



## calichick

Every day, I am surrounded by literally hundreds of eligible men. I am so on edge with sexual dissatisfaction right now combined with the hormonal imbalance of post birth control pill effects, that it'a extremely difficult for me to concentrate on anything else in my life right now.

I am surrounded by men at work, on public transportation, walking on the street, withdrawing money at the bank, ordering at a restaurant, on the elevator, in my car.

There is this absolutely gorgeous man at work, 6'5, French accent, dark hair, who has been eyeballing me and we collided in the hall and he started to speak but I brushed him off. I am seated across from a young, blonde guy who's not exactly my type but I like his charisma. I was boarding the elevator a week ago, and a guy introduced himself to me and we got to talking. There are several gorgeous men who I have met on public transportation- benefits of living in the city. I got lost trying to find the bank today and a tall, handsome man helped me in the right direction. I went out to dinner yesterday, and the waitor, a handsome Mediterranean man gave us dessert on him, as I was walking to work this morning, this man says to me, 'Beautiful, absolutely beautiful. R-e-s-p-e-c-t'. And repeats that. My friend this morning told me she didn't want to make me feel self-conscious but this guy was so blatantly checking me out yesterday - and I'm like thinking, that means f***ing bullsh*t. If I had a dime for every man, I'd be Oprah f***ing Winfrey but the fact of the factor is combine MAN'S own INEPTNESS with my completely moronic shyness and I'm still...single and sexless.

What a f***ing waste, right?

Things are getting much, _much_ better though. I'm getting out there nearly every single day, meeting new people, making mistakes, learning and trying to rely on myself to give self-confidence, and

I'm content at the moment. I'm really content about learning about myself.


----------



## rdrr

My created player in fifa led ligue 1 in assists for the season. Maybe a national team callup is in his future.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I had a good morning by going for a jog around the park, which lasted 13 minutes. lol I consider that a good enough start since I haven't jogged since I was a teen. I spent the rest of the time walking and relaxing on a bench while observing ducks and the huge pond. Afterwards, I pampered myself with a honey mask and then showered. I felt so refreshed! I treated myself to lunch which was ok, but it just felt good to be out.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

Went out shopping with my mom


----------



## Skeletra

My kitten came when I called for her  I really hope she can keep that up. I need to know I can just yell her name and she'll respond.

My boyfriend sent me flowers, with chocolate, and a card that was really nice


----------



## herk

visited a school im interested in yesterday, never thought i would be at this point so soon


----------



## Andre

herk said:


> visited a school im interested in yesterday, never thought i would be at this point so soon


Oh, what school is it? That is very good of you. What are you going to study?

Good thing that happened today for me was I woke up with less gum pain than I sometimes do. Been less stressed lately. Exercise is great for that. I was able to make two cups of strong coffee despite pain and potential for anxiety.

Then my mom said they're going to visit my granddad for his birthday and I got a little nervous at the thought because, you guessed it, social anxiety (though I never ever had social anxiety at the thought of visiting my one grandma who has since passed away) but I like my granddad because he's kind and considerate.


----------



## herk

Rufus said:


> Oh, what school is it? That is very good of you. What are you going to study?
> 
> Good thing that happened today for me was I woke up with less gum pain than I sometimes do. Been less stressed lately. Exercise is great for that. I was able to make two cups of strong coffee despite pain and potential for anxiety.
> 
> Then my mom said they're going to visit my granddad for his birthday and I got a little nervous at the thought because, you guessed it, social anxiety (though I never ever had social anxiety at the thought of visiting my one grandma who has since passed away) but I like my granddad because he's kind and considerate.


thanks man, it's an art school here, one of the best in the country. the major i'm interested in is illustration. was a really cool experience.

that's cool that ur feeling better lately dude, i gotta exercise more since it does help with everything. extended family stuff is always a bit uncomfortable for me too, but yeah it's good to do sometimes since it's family and they care about you.


----------



## KawaiiHime

Today, I went to meet a boy - which I guess I could count as a date. Before that, I messeged him and even called him, which was a pretty big step for me. I got a rose and a mug with hearts from him. I don't like few things about him, but otherwise, he's nice. But anyway, I spent this Valentine with a guy. :yes


----------



## TryingMara

My stray baby came back! One of the stray cats I've been feeding hasn't been around. A cat was hit by a car recently and I was scared it was him. So so happy to see him show up tonight. I've been feeling kind of miserable over a lot of different things, but this is awesome


----------



## SlightlyJaded

I went out to lunch with my grandmother and didn't have a panic attack (this is a big deal for me because for the past year I've been practically agoraphobic and I'm just starting to brave the world again). We had a really fun time and she told me stories about my family I'd never heard. It was lovely


----------



## Maverick34

TryingMara said:


> My stray baby came back! One of the stray cats I've been feeding hasn't been around. A cat was hit by a car recently and I was scared it was him. So so happy to see him show up tonight. I've been feeling kind of miserable over a lot of different things, but this is awesome


:clap


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> My stray baby came back! One of the stray cats I've been feeding hasn't been around. A cat was hit by a car recently and I was scared it was him. So so happy to see him show up tonight. I've been feeling kind of miserable over a lot of different things, but this is awesome


I'm so glad the kitty is ok and you got some good news :yay


----------



## TryingMara

Maverick34 said:


> :clap





NerdlySquared said:


> I'm so glad the kitty is ok and you got some good news :yay


Thanks!


----------



## TenYears

It's almost over.


And I've done pretty well so far. I honestly haven't given two fuqs that it's Vday. It's....just....another day lol.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I :heart you SAS


----------



## user2017

I had a really nice and amusing conversation with my friends today.


----------



## tronjheim

Finally was able to import my iTunes playlist to Microsoft's new Groove app. Damn buggy software, the latter.


----------



## Kevin001

My therapist appointment went well .


----------



## Wanderlust89

I just checked out a room today and agreed to rent it starting next month! As always I don't want to get my hopes up but so far the landlord seems like a lovely respectful lady, there would only be a total of three people in the house (yay for quietness), and my bedroom is far from the bathroom and front door so I don't have to deal with door slams like right now. Also, I'd be paying the same price but for a *furnished* room in a clean beautiful neighborhood.

Now that I have this to look forward to along with the possibility of going to a death metal concert, I can tolerate this place for just a couple more weeks.

I've been waiting for this for a long time. My plan is to find a new home to settle into and then find new jobs.


----------



## Kevin001

Wanderlust89 said:


> I just checked out a room today and agreed to rent it starting next month! As always I don't want to get my hopes up but so far the landlord seems like a lovely respectful lady, there would only be a total of three people in the house (yay for quietness), and my bedroom is far from the bathroom and front door so I don't have to deal with door slams like right now. Also, I'd be paying the same price but for a *furnished* room in a clean beautiful neighborhood.
> 
> Now that I have this to look forward to along with the possibility of going to a death metal concert, I can tolerate this place for just a couple more weeks.
> 
> I've been waiting for this for a long time. My plan is to find a new home to settle into and then find new jobs.


O wow, a new place and you're going to a concert. Can I be you? lol. Congrats .


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I ate some yummy potato soup.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Indica on route


----------



## tronjheim

I just realized that I hardly or no longer make up/prepare conversations in my head for people I'm going to meet. When there are quiet parts, I no longer get too awkward and bothered about it.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Kevin001 said:


> O wow, a new place and you're going to a concert. Can I be you? lol. Congrats .


No, there can only be one me. :-| 
And thanks!


----------



## Wanderlust89

rain = free car wash


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Hey I use to do that, it gets better with practice. Haha


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Herbal healing


----------



## hyacinth girl

The cashier in the grocery shop complimented me on my hair


----------



## Rafael96

I was with my gf and then went to the cinema with a couple of friends.! We saw 'deadpool' and it was goood


----------



## feels

My boyfriend became an assistant manager at a little smoothie place. So proud of him. :3


----------



## harrison

Had a great first night in Jakarta. Good hotel for a ridiculously low price - feeling much stronger today.


----------



## Chelsalina

Won a $2,500 scholarship


----------



## naptime

I'm a little late, this happened Saturday but I went to the Toronto Motorcycle Show by myself with my Gopro and filmed all kinds of bikes and stuff. It was nerve racking at first because every time I filmed something at least one person would watch me for some reason! :serious:


----------



## cosmicslop

Today mostly sucked but that sunset though &#128076;


----------



## Crisigv

Got a new cell phone today and it was pretty painless. My plan went up in price, but I didn't have to pay for the phone, so that's nice. Now I have a new toy to play with, and it won't be slow for a while, lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

SlightlyJaded said:


> I went out to lunch with my grandmother and didn't have a panic attack (this is a big deal for me because for the past year I've been practically agoraphobic and I'm just starting to brave the world again). We had a really fun time and she told me stories about my family I'd never heard. It was lovely


yay. :yay. that's really nice!


----------



## ryliespring

I was home alone and having panic attacks on and off when my new boyfriend sent me a message about how he loves to hear me talk about things and how happy I make him when I'm around and it really, really cheered me up. I feel so lucky!


----------



## poisongenius

Sent my application to a rather popular magazine because I am currently lack of money right now, and they emailed me nearly 1 hour later saying I am accepted immediately as my CV is really impressive.

That is nice, really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darktower776

Finally went ahead and got the airbags fixed in my car. There was a recall on them and I had been putting it off for weeks mostly due to anxiety. It is a bad habit of mine. I feel better now that they are fixed.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I had a tasty iced latte this morning. It cost me $5.25 because it's organic with hemp milk. I think it's worth it as an occasional treat.


----------



## layitontheline

Physio appointment. I so wanted to cancel but really enjoyed it! Terrified of doing any sort of physical activity in public so this was a good baby step and I noticed I was far less anxious the rest of the day.


----------



## Maverick34

Wanderlust89 said:


> I had a tasty iced latte this morning. It cost me $5.25 because it's organic with hemp milk. I think it's worth it as an occasional treat.


Curious about the hemp ingredient. Did you get any hint of a high?


----------



## Rains

Had a productive day. Made several phone calls, rescheduled some things, worked on case studies and updated other documents. Completed my daily exercise. Cooked a nutritious dinner. I am trashed now though. So tired. But finally I feel like I can relax and do something actually fun.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Maverick34 said:


> Curious about the hemp ingredient. Did you get any hint of a high?


You can't get high on hemp because it contains .001% THC or something like that.


----------



## meepie

I got my new package in the mail yay!!


----------



## Kevin001

I got an online interview invitation. Not sure I will do though. Idk.


----------



## samiisprink

I did a presentation in front of my class today and I only freaked out for half of it 😃

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut

My resume is going to look so good whenever I leave Singapore. I have an overseas internship,will co-author in 2 articles, and publish a book with a well-known person in my career field! Welcome to the world of networking,I guess?


----------



## lonerroom

Today went from a bad morning to a good afternoon. I went to DMV this morning but I got a typo on my form and had to do it all over but I didn't want to wait in the long line again and it got super crowded and I got anxiety so I left. But then one thing unexpected happened on the commune train as I entered, it was slightly crowded but a girl looked at me and was eyeing me and bit her lip, which made me feel flattered and surprised, I of course pretended not to notice and stood in the corner facing the window, I normally don't look at people and keep my eyes on the floor, but I occasionally get a glance of some people and usually I get a grimace or frown from most people, especially men, men usually look at me with mean eyes. But today's glance made me feel a little better about myself, though 
Also I made a appointment with a new clinic that is closer to my house since my current clinic is so far, and I watched Fuller House on netflix tonight, so I guess today was somewhat decent.


----------



## unemployment simulator

got a job interview. woot!


----------



## steph22

i woke up! :clap :boogie


----------



## smeeble

I've gotten several compliments


----------



## cosmicslop

We had a review for the first month of the work we did for an art class and 1. I didn't have any toxic anxiety affect my ability to speak up in front of class. Just normal nervousness. No stuttering nor blanking out. and 2. I've had classmates come up and tell me how they loved my drawings. One of them even said mine was their favorites out of all the others.

Slow exposure does work u guys. So glad my anxiety isn't as debilitating anymore.










edit: The cherry on top at the end of the day.


----------



## MCHB

91% on my final exam. Went out to the bar with a couple of my classmates after class and subsiquently got invited to a bush party tonight, lol! All and all, a good day.


----------



## TryingMara

Got out of work early


----------



## NerdlySquared

An old friend asked me out for coffee today  Her exact text was: "Come for coffee you damn hermit, stop hiding from me or I'll come find you and kick your ***" haha hard to argue with that logic :b Her subtlety and tact is legendary lol  It was really nice to catch up  So much has changed for her and her family in just a few months it's staggering.


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> Got out of work early


Woooot Mara


----------



## NerdlySquared

Jeff271 said:


> Helped a friend to the hospital so he could get some medical treatment. Hope he feels better soon.


I hope he does too, best wishes to him.


----------



## TryingMara

NerdlySquared said:


> An old friend asked me out for coffee today  Her exact text was: "Come for coffee you damn hermit, stop hiding from me or I'll come find you and kick your ***" haha hard to argue with that logic :b Her subtlety and tact is legendary lol  It was really nice to catch up  So much has changed for her and her family in just a few months it's staggering.


She sounds like a fun one :lol. It can be great to catch up. Glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not working


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I over payed the hospital. Got a $12 check in the mail today.


----------



## Maverick34

I decided to go with my gut feelings/no anxiety vs a decision filled with fear


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> She sounds like a fun one :lol. It can be great to catch up. Glad you enjoyed yourself


It was great  She always gives awesome advice and is hillarious  Her parents moved to the Cayman Islands as a surprise just out of the blue in a couple months so that was interesting  I wonder if it's nice there, I always just thought of it as a tax haven.


----------



## NerdlySquared

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like I over payed the hospital. Got a $12 check in the mail today.


Yay @ surprise money Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

NerdlySquared said:


> Yay @ surprise money Kevin


I was shocked, $12 is a lot when you're broke :yes.


----------



## naptime

I bought a new mountain bike  

Now I just have to wait for spring and the trails to dry up.


----------



## NerdlySquared

naptime said:


> I bought a new mountain bike
> 
> Now I just have to wait for spring and the trails to dry up.


Shouldn't be too much longer  Grats on the new bike


----------



## NerdlySquared

I went to visit some friends tonight  Had an awesome time, met a few really cool new people too


----------



## TryingMara

Had a nice brunch with family.



NerdlySquared said:


> It was great  She always gives awesome advice and is hillarious  Her parents moved to the Cayman Islands as a surprise just out of the blue in a couple months so that was interesting  I wonder if it's nice there, I always just thought of it as a tax haven.


Wow, that's quite the move, assuming they left from Canada. I don't know much about the Cayman Islands but it sure looks pretty . Could use some of that warm weather right about now..


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> Had a nice brunch with family.
> 
> Wow, that's quite the move, assuming they left from Canada. I don't know much about the Cayman Islands but it sure looks pretty . Could use some of that warm weather right about now..


I'm really glad you had a nice brunch Mara, it sounds cozy 

You and me both could use some of that warm weather for sure hehe  At least my friend will have a cool place to visit her parents now


----------



## Jerame

Um, did the dishes and mopped the floor. Not much, but it was something.


----------



## unemployment simulator

phoned mum and wished her a happy mothers day.
phoned lady about job interview to confirm it.
did my exercises.
got up a bit earlier.


----------



## Crisigv

I got through work without wanting to kill myself.


----------



## Paperback Writer

A girl smiled at me as we walked past each other earlier.


----------



## naptime

I got my lazy butt out the door and went for a run.


----------



## Maverick34

Paperback Writer said:


> A girl smiled at me as we walked past each other earlier.


Nice. That happened to me many years ago. Still kicking myself about it haha


----------



## naptime

I found a new friend 8)


----------



## The Starry night

Did some martial arts :/...


----------



## mooncake

Learnt my first song on the guitar. 

I've been wanting to learn to play for a while, but been so inconsistent with practicing that I never really progressed beyond learning a few chords. Because I didn't stick with it, every time I did pick it up again I'd end back up at square one. This time I feel more motivated to see it through. Sounds pretty **** at the moment, but I'm enjoying learning and I'm sure with practice it'll sound better :yay I'm just sorry for my neighbours until that time happens...


----------



## Wanderlust89

The lovely landlord lady just got me one of my favorite Vietnamese foods: spring rolls! Along with rolls and croissants. That was so sweet of her. I'm sure my reaction came out all exaggerated and **** because I felt like thanking her wasn't enough to show my appreciation. Ugh, I felt like such an idiot afterwards.


----------



## naptime

My doctor up'd my meds.. Hopefully they kick in and make me feel high or something lol.


----------



## calichick

Work day today was like a 1.5/10 because my boss chewed me out about some trivial sh*t.

After work day was a 1000/10.

I went out to grab dinner with a family member after work (and it was a male-run restaurant, every worker there was male), and we ordered and I ran out to put the food in the car and when I came back, my cousin tells me that the guys were asking her, "Is that your daughter? She's so beautiful." That made me smile a little. I know looks mean sh*t in the wake of things but at work, I'm finding it really hard to make friends because the girls don't trust me, and the guys are scared of me. So I end up eating lunch alone, in a dark space on the balcony where no one can see how pathetic I feel inside.


Another good thing that happened this week (because I'm trying to focus on all the blessings and GOOD people I meet in life), is that a girl I met a few months ago, invited me to her b-day party. And I'm pretty happy because this girl is pure awesomeness. She's sweet, outgoing, gorgeous and...well, one of the only people who has been nice to me.

I'm trying to really force myself to go.

Because it's not a comfortable situation for me to be in - In a noisy bar with mostly strangers on a weekend when I could be relaxing with people I know. But I need to meet more people. Specifically a man. Lol. The place is in a ritzy part of town so there may be some decent men there.


----------



## Crisigv

Phone case I ordered online came in earlier than I expected.


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> Phone case I ordered online came in earlier than I expected.


I'm so relieved to see something good happened to you!

Something good that happened to me was my recovery coach called me back to say the dentist I tried to go to wouldn't make another appointment to see me and would I want her to make an appointment for someplace else, and I said yes! Best thing to happen this week.

Other thing was noticing the scary effect when I drank coffee versus the non-scary effect when I drink tea. There was a thought, and it was about not having any friends but posting on this forum and what may happen, and having to be that person that has to feel the horror of that. I don't know why, it was just scary in a different way. Can't really explain it. I guess feeling the anxiety of what I don't want to happen and feeling that how I imagine it is unavoidable and I don't know. Daydreaming about scary scenarios.

Tea doesn't do that to me. I might have some anxiety and frustration as a result but it's hard to pin that on tea and it's not severe like with coffee.

And it's not the greater amount of caffeine in coffee that makes the difference but the difference in other compounds in the respective beverages. I know the feeling.


----------



## naptime

I got my first Facebook friend


----------



## calichick

I've had some slight success with women creature over the past week.

1) I accepted the invite to this girls b-day
2) I scheduled a lunch date next week with a girl I met in orientation (she's very bubbly and outgoing and I'm surprised I took that leap to invite her out but she's one of the nicest girls at my work)
3) I met an assistant girl and we've already had 2 conversations and she's pretty nice as well.

I'm excited to cultivate some friendships. I have been a complete loner the past 2 months.


----------



## Fangirl96

Woke up this morning and actually remembered the hangul symbols i tried to learn yesterday. Didn't expect to remember anything. I thought the learning part of my brain had died in like 8th grade. Wow. It did motivate me a bit to continue trying to learn korean. It's not like i have anything better to do with my time. Could look fancy and exotic on a resume in the future.


----------



## TryingMara

Had a nice day . I needed to get out.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I am happy with a painting that I created today.


----------



## gumballhead

Found an unclaimed lottery scratch off in the dispenser today, and it was good for $2. Not bad for something I didn't even pay for.


----------



## TenYears

(well, yesterday) I took my kids to see Billy Currington at the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo. Along with 70,000 other people. Took them to the carnival, and we watched the rodeo also, was a lot of fun. I had a lot of anxiety about doing it because I was also hobbling around on a broken foot lmao, but I did fine. I needed the exercise, and we probably walked over ten miles throughout the day.


----------



## Kevin001

My therapy session went well. Best one so far .


----------



## Crisigv

I did another workout today. I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## naptime

Crisigv said:


> I did another workout today. I'm so proud of myself!


:high5


----------



## Crisigv

naptime said:


> :high5


:grin2:


----------



## feels

Was upset about a lot of **** yesterday morning and was texting my boyfriend about it while he was at work. I come home from work that night and he made me a whole goddamn cake with decorations and ****. I don't deserve someone this precious??? ( ˊᵕˋ )♡


----------



## meepie

feels said:


> Was upset about a lot of **** yesterday morning and was texting my boyfriend about it while he was at work. I come home from work that night and he made me a whole goddamn cake with decorations and ****. I don't deserve someone this precious??? ( ˊᵕˋ )♡


Too cute man. Too cute


----------



## calichick

I have the cutest outfit planned for tomorrow.

A nice little printed wrap dress with a fitted jacket and knee high boots. Very color coordinated, very put together, very spring time fever, just a touch of skin and not too much.

And I'm having a good hair day this week. Skin could use some work.

But nobody can be perfect.


----------



## Kevin001

calichick said:


> I have the cutest outfit planned for tomorrow.
> 
> A nice little printed wrap dress with a fitted jacket and knee high boots. Very color coordinated, very put together, very spring time fever, just a touch of skin and not too much.
> 
> And I'm having a good hair day this week. Skin could use some work.
> 
> But nobody can be perfect.


Hmm, the outfit does sound cute. Going somewhere special?


----------



## unemployment simulator

cardio!

done a bit of mileage walking around town.


----------



## 314

Today I had an 2 experiences which felt severely unpleasing for the time being, but I did a thorough mental analysis of them and learned SO much from them.
As such, I choose to call the experience 'inverse-bad', or 'basically good', and I am happy for this leap in my learning process and for having found composure to extract the learnings.


----------



## SeraphSoul

I revisited & rejoined an old site I used to love.
Things changed though...but it's been interesting~


----------



## naptime

Went to a work meeting and then afterwards went out for a beer with six other coworkers. Things went well


----------



## calichick

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm, the outfit does sound cute. Going somewhere special?


Work. I decided to save it for tomorrow since I'm going out with a friend.

That, and I need to self-tan tonight. Girl's legs don't look so hot after 4 months of no sun.


----------



## pied vert

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> cardio!
> 
> done a bit of mileage walking around town.


nice! what was your motivation?
I need to do that more. I bet it'd be a lot of fun too.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> Work. I decided to save it for tomorrow since I'm going out with a friend.
> 
> That, and I need to self-tan tonight. Girl's legs don't look so hot after 4 months of no sun.


4 months? Holy s**t Gollum. Priorities Cali, priorities..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Went to support group this evening. It went really well. Everyone was sweet and supportive and there was good discussion. I embarrassed myself horribly, but I believe that they understand.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> 4 months? Holy s**t Gollum. Priorities Cali, priorities..


What can I say? I'm all work, no play. Hell I just finished working 30 minutes ago. That's 10 hours of pure 'priorities'.


----------



## unemployment simulator

pied vert said:


> nice! what was your motivation?
> I need to do that more. I bet it'd be a lot of fun too.


mainly practicality, I needed to get to some places in town and they were spaced quite far apart so a lot of walking was necessary, quite a lot of hills here and there which tended to make it a bit more tiring!
i'd like to do a bit of photography at some point. that would get me around the place even more.


----------



## lonerroom

I did laundry with my new invisible friend, Swertyopellistishierrielolpious.


----------



## 314

lonerroom said:


> I did laundry with my new invisible friend, Swertyopellistishierrielolpious.


I practiced for 3 minutes and I think I can pronounce it now haha (not even joking, I like challenges)


----------



## SeraphSoul

My sister's on a field trip to an art museum.
She txted me that the art there was so amazing.
And I texted back that she was the finest piece of art there.
Then she texted back wondering why I'm not there cause I'm the masterpiece.

hehehe~ <3

Made me smile~ =3


----------



## lonerroom

314 said:


> I practiced for 3 minutes and I think I can pronounce it now haha (not even joking, I like challenges)


Names are challenging in the 84th Galaxy


----------



## Crisigv

No anxiety at the dentist. That's about it.


----------



## Kevin001

Plumber came over to fix some issues we had. Glad that got taken care of. Plus my anxiety was good the whole time.


----------



## Phalina

I got out of bed at 6:15 this morning to go on my daily walk when I usually sleep in till noon!


----------



## Maverick34

I got a good 6 hours of sleep, at least


----------



## Maverick34

I finally got my package-to-be-shipped in USPS's hands. They didn't actually come to pick it up. I ordered something online & it was delivered today by USPS, but they were from a different branch (zip code). The USPS delivery lady told me that but I asked if I carry it to her van, would she take it? She asked is it heavy? I said no & carried it to her van *whew. A lil persistence pays off


----------



## reaffected

!!!! I went to the running shoe store and tried on many shoes. Even had a sale's associate give his opinion on a pair. I bathed all my pets included the Binks who hasn't had a bath in 5? months. Yea....he even had some organic conditioner. Then dressed him for St. Paddys...



















I talked to someone new today that I've been wanting to for a while. Heard from an old friend. Cleaned the inside of my new (used) car (phase 1). Trying to fight back everything that is negative and finish today with a solid run.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> !!!! I went to the running shoe store and tried on many shoes. Even had a sale's associate give his opinion on a pair. I bathed all my pets included the Binks who hasn't had a bath in 5? months. Yea....he even had some organic conditioner. Then dressed him for St. Paddys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to someone new today that I've been wanting to for a while. Heard from an old friend. Cleaned the inside of my new (used) car (phase 1). Trying to fight back everything that is negative and finish today with a solid run.


!!!! so much exciting here! awww doggy cant see! how cute .. lol... i should be ashamed i dont know the day of St Andrews?

new used car??? omg. exciting!! see, i could come round and take a look a its guts and all that...?, smell the oil cap, sniff the coolant tank. etc. i washed mine yesterday! phase 1? is it a manual? yup, you know the trouble i had doing something very very simple a month a go hahaha aww how can i forget, yes. what's the color! most important! ( above all else) (please be blue)


----------



## Marre

I got an A and excellent comments on a paper that I put a lot of effort into, I passed an exam with good margins and I met a really awesome person this week. Life is good!


----------



## Wanderlust89

I got most of my spring cleaning done. Not sure if I'll be done with everything by tonight but I'm gonna reward myself with chicken tacos for dinner at Chipotle anyways. :3


----------



## TryingMara

Got out of work early and was able to spend some time with my niece. Ran some errands, was able to help my mom out, spent quality time with family, and was able to find some stuff for a friend's birthday.


----------



## cybernaut

Booked trips to Malaysia and Thailand for next week.


----------



## LaurelHS

I am making a crochet blanket with stripes of different colours, and I started a new colour today. It's a lovely shade of teal and I have been looking forward to using this yarn since I bought it a while ago.


----------



## calichick

Once upon a time, this guy, this somewhat acquaintance of mine who I met about a year ago, had a crush on me.

This guy was pretty cute and every time he'd pass me, I'd swoon a little so you can imagine how happy I was to find that he was kind of stuck on me from the moment I met him. He's my 'type' of man, 6'1, brunette, cute face, nice body, etc, and evidently I was his type as well.

Anyways, I find out he has a girlfriend so I'm like yea, done deal, next. I have about 5 other guys I have my eye on, and they on me so in the wake of things, he's cute but I have my fair share of men to choose from I don't need to deal with _baggage_.

So, we'd talk every now and then. Mostly I'd avoid him because that's generally what I tend to do with men. Mainly he would just stare at me for long durations of time and make me feel uncomfortable but that's most guys with me so whatever.

He would just do it a tad bit more than other men.

Anyways, he contacted me today because I left my old job without saying good-bye and I click on his profile which now lists his status as single. And I'm thinking to myself, oh well what happened there?

I asked my friend if I should respond to him or just let it sink.

What mainly piques my interest is the 'timing' which men seem to have no absolute grasp of. This is like a theme of my life, I cannot reveal the countless number of incidents where a guy has this prolonged phase before he actually...does something. I feel like at this rate, I'll be 90 before the man of my dreams finally seals the deal.

That is my bedtime story.

To respond or not to respond, I'll sleep/shower/eat on it. My mind is wrapped around other men at the moment and this seems like last Tuesday's baggage.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom actually ran a little today. I'm so proud of her.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I applied to 5 different jobs today that I think I'm very qualified for.


----------



## heysoulsister

Went out of the house today (TWICE) without feeling anxious at all, and I got to eat some stuff I've been craving for.


----------



## 629753

I trolled some schumk is my basketball club. It was cool.


----------



## calichick

I feel surprisingly fulfilled from:

A. Going out
B. Walking to destination instead of taking public transit (1 mile)
C. Taking about 6 straight shots of 17% alcohol and not feeling anything.
D. Breaking out of routine
E. Spending time with people I really enjoy- women I really enjoy being around
F. Washing my hair and feeling quite fresh after trying a new brand
G. Having been about all day and being in bed by 11 pm even though I woke up late this morning
F. Also- this really cool chick messaged me today so I'm happy at the prospect of new friends

I feel ok.

I need to start sprucing myself up though. I've been feeling dumpy lately and wearing pants and heavy jackets.

Need to show off this tight little body the right way.

was feeling too skinny today with all this baggy stuff and realizing I'm two shades too pale in March...ima wear something cute tomorrow for once


----------



## SilkyJay

a girl in her mid 20's sparked up a convo at the store with me as I walked by the coffee shop. it's one of my co workers I have on facebook from yrs back. It was simply nice to to feel those chemicals at play again and to hold a convo for over 1 minute that was full of smiling and smooth conversation for the most part. To feel the old me. To know that I still got it. As silly as that still sounds. The last few years have been, not me.

I could tell she wanted to talk to me and it was nice to know that after the fact. Been feeling a lot better and I really feel like this summer is going to be different.

This has got to be the summer of love



impedido10 said:


> I trolled some schumk is my basketball club. It was cool.


I must know more. Did you dunk on him? steal the ball from him? make a great pass? do something great for your team? or did you just get a good troll in?? What I'd do do see you actually play ball. The world troll simply shouldn't be used when talking about sports.

What has this world come to.

"Yeah Gary, I totally trolled the **** out of him on that drive to the lane."

what the flying **** man.


----------



## 629753

SilkyJay said:


> I must know more. Did you dunk on him? steal the ball from him? make a great pass? do something great for your team? or did you just get a good troll in?? What I'd do do see you actually play ball. The world troll simply shouldn't be used when talking about sports.
> 
> What has this world come to.
> 
> "Yeah Gary, I totally trolled the **** out of him on that drive to the lane."
> 
> what the flying **** man.


We didnt play any game soo I couldnt do any of those things. I didnt just troll him out of nowhere, he was calling me names and insulting me, soo i did the same to him, i "trolled" him by giving him some of his own medicine.

Hopefully you could understand Gary


----------



## SeraphSoul

I used to draw a lot as a kid, but overtime lost the passion...
Now, I draw extremely rarely, maybe a drawing every couple months when the mood strikes.
I can only draw when I'm inspired...which hasn't been much...

But I was inspired to draw after seeing my little sister's drawings & hearing a lovely song from an AMV.

I drew shounen-ai(malexmale) that I'm very proud of!! ^0^
My sisters & I love shounen-ai lol & when i showed them the drawing they went coocoo bananas lol!
They really got feels from it! xD


----------



## 314

A situation showed me yet again how much positive vibes you can send out simply with a smile, and it's such a joy when you see that your expression of gratitude being reflected in another person's facial expression.
Today I watched clouds dancing slowly in the vast sky, as I sat on a bench alone, waiting for the train to arrive. That moment was perfect in its own way; it didn't matter what 'was' and what 'would be', and I was just entranced, simply smiling and letting myself be nourished by this existence.. Thoughts about the universe and existence itself appeared, and the moment was just a blessing... Where was I really in the grand happening of the universe...? To grasp the present happening... anyone who does grasp it truly, in this moment, I promise to that person that she will be overwhelmed by emotion, despite what other things might be happening in their life.


----------



## Crisigv

I stayed home, while everyone else went out into the icy snow.


----------



## calichick

Today went quite well again.

1) Made a new friend who is very personable and makes my job situation that much better
2) Didn't make any mistakes today
3) Talked to a new woman
4) Walked to the supermarket because it was nice outside (total 2.5 miles)
5) Wore a dress...I love dressing up and looking nice
6) Wasn't late in the morning

I'm feeling....balanced. Right now.

Best yet, getting on the elevator to ground level, I collide head first with this completely gorgeous stranger who I think is with my company. Omg, blessed luck that I was wearing a cute dress. Tall. Dark. And Gorgggggggeous. My heart literally stopped, he was so damn cute. I was paralyzed for a second. And when he saw me come in, he kind of flinched a little and just stood erect (yes). That's my future husband :kiss:

Next day: *Runs around office* hot guy, where are you? Hot guy!! (Friends' reference)


----------



## Kevin001

This guy I knew in college texted me. I might be hanging out for the first time soon.


----------



## Maverick34

Cool


----------



## unemployment simulator

on the train, 3 girls sit down next to me sort of sitting in a triangular formation to the side of me, at first I thought this could trigger some anxiety you get all sorts on public transport. but it turned out alright and I felt quite confident and comfortable. they seemed a nice group, out on the town tonight and were enjoying themselves and having fun, I thought to myself good for them. I wish more of my journeys on public transport were that easy.


----------



## 629753

Kevin001 said:


> This guy I knew in college texted me. I might be hanging out for the first time soon.


Did you?


----------



## Blue2015

I did a good two hours of studying and enjoyed it.


----------



## MTCC27

I got to spend a few hours with my baby this morning. Today was a good day.


----------



## Kevin001

impedido10 said:


> Did you?


No, lol. In the near future I will try though. He lives out of town.


----------



## StephCurry

mtcc27 said:


> i got to spend a few hours with my baby this morning. Today was a good day.


I like dat.


----------



## AllTheSame

Helped my kids and their cousins decorate Easter eggs. I decorated a few myself. Played basketball with them in the driveway, played some board games, and had a little ping pong tournament. It was a lot of fun but I'm happy to have some alone time now and probably sleep in tomorrow. The house is full of people and I did OK with it today, I had anxiety but I was able to somehow manage it. Wish I could do that all the time.


----------



## TryingMara

Spent time with people I care about. Plus I enjoyed myself. There were actually a lot of good things that happened today


----------



## Rains

Finally finished a painting that I abandoned last year. Feel relieved. 

Also; sorted and ordered all my files. Feel organised.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Went to a meetup group.


----------



## Kevin001

I had a good family meal today. We all ate in peace for once.


----------



## flyingMint

Had a nice lunch with my mom.


----------



## Cyclonic

I just want to drink and listen to death metal. I feel like a teenager again, I ****ing love it.

My renewed love for music is one of the best things to happen to me lately.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't have a panic attack during my interview.


----------



## Kevin001

A user on here that I haven't talked to in months finally contacted me, I'm so happy. I was super worried. I'm so glad they are ok.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

I took a walk in the sun and gazed at lovely spring flowers.


----------



## aabcehmu

I'm keeping the dog of a relative of mine today, so this morning I walked her. She's a super cute puppy and after a while I was approached by a girl with another one; with the excuse of my cute dog, she started quite openly flirting with me. Eventually I dismissed her, although she was objectively attractive and blablabla. I don't even know if it's really _something good that happened_. It triggered me a lot of thoughts about the value of appearance and how barriers work in social interactions. My head itches.


----------



## tronjheim

I deleted my Youtube account, bringing down with it all my cringe-worthy comments through the years - I hope. I also cleared all my Google+ +1s. Now, to find a way to clear those people who I don't know and who've added me to their circles.


----------



## AllTheSame

Heh. I went to my doctor's appointment this morning and Miss Chatty was there again, the one I talked to Tuesday in the waiting room  :b :clap

She seems cool and she's really pretty attractive. I didn't get a chance to talk to her because I was talking to the physical therapist about scheduling an initial appointment, and she was doing her therapy.

She noticed when I came in though and my face must have just lit up because she smiled at me and I smiled back. Hmmm...if I don't talk to her if I get the chance I will NEVER ****** forgive myself. I'm going back tomorrow. I swear to God if I clam up and don't talk to her I deserve to be banished, dropped in the middle of Siberia with no clothes on, left to starve to death and be eaten alive by wolves. Talk to her goddammit. Just talk to her. You did it once, now just do it again. Just be yourself. At the very least we could be friends. At the very most we could be a lot more. Just. Talk to her. Don't be a *****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Found out a $300 bonus has been added to paycheck, wasn't expecting it, means I can buy a bike now and stop taking the bus to work on days I don't get a ride

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## tronjheim

I initiated a chat with some friends. Just mostly small talk, but it sure made me feel better after days of solitude.


----------



## LaurelHS

I found a Bruce Springsteen song on YouTube that I had never heard before. I always love when that happens.


----------



## TryingMara

Witnessed a very happy reunion


----------



## unemployment simulator

another train packed with late night revelers survived. in fact i'd say on this occasion I did better than survive I got through what might be considered for some incredibly triggering. surrounded by noisy people my approach was to just smile through it. normally I can't do this because it feels too fake but some of the goofy behaviour coming from this couple of girls was actually incredibly funny, they were in hysterics and you know how sometimes some peoples laughter can be infectious? this girl had the most hilarious laugh, I actually nearly laughed myself. as we alighted every one was in high spirits and I didn't feel in any way singled out or like I didn't belong or was that grumpy git that people had the mispleasure of sitting next to. normally this doesn't happen, today was a success. i'm still not sure how confident I am in being able to do this consistently though, it feels a bit like a fluke, a temporary win. i'll probably avoid putting myself in that situation again for a while if I can.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Can't wait to try this Burt's Bees red lip crayon I just bought! :3


----------



## Kevin001

My favorite college basketball team won today and I had a good workout .


----------



## gumballhead

I went for a walk today and found a penny from 1890 just lying there on the curb. I don't know what the odds of that happening are. Probably the coolest found object I've ever encountered, thinking about it's history and all the places it must have been in the past 126 years.


----------



## elise92

Stayed calm at my job, when a lot of people were waiting to pay, (customers will very openly show they are annoyed!) because the computer crashed.


----------



## unemployment simulator

pretty tough day but what made it all worth it was a smile from that cute girl. win! :yes


----------



## Crisigv

Updated my resume in record time, lol. Not much to add though. Just sucks I have to give my boss a resume to be considered for promotion. Ah well.


----------



## calichick

Today was awesome.

I'm on cloud 9 right now. I had a call with some of my old buddies who have done so much for me. One of them was telling me that I should start a modeling agency (I think he has a little crush on me but he's married :no) and yadda yadda and the other is starting her own business soon and wants me to work for her.

I'm really excited. I love networking with other people and building relationships.

Ugh, if only I had a man now everything would be alright.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

I saw my crush today xD And went for a really long walk, been to places I never been before, or at least not on my own.Managed to have a smooth chit chat with an old lady at the store.Not to mention, the weather was perfect and the realisation of the fact that I had done so much healing in the last 6 months gave me so much satisfaction.I confronted demons I refused to face before and have managed to gain a lot of clarity on my past and hopefully that will give me some sneak peek into the future aka it will help guide my steps onto the life I want for myself.


----------



## coeur_brise

Someone noticed my shirt and said, "Hey, nice shirt!" It was a Star Wars tee. I feel a great disturbance would have to happen in the Force if I were to make friends at my workplace. But maybe. Use the the Force girl... to make friends. It was nice being noticed.


----------



## lonerroom

learning that this thread is 10 years old and starting 5th grade, I bought it a new back pack for school and it won 1st place in the spelling bee, the thread also got an A + on it's report on Monte Claire Manor that resides deep deep in the woods of the Saldron Lake. The other day the thread did get in a fight with a classmate when he tried to steal it's bag of gummy bears, luckily the thread won, the thread also learned how to skateboard really fast and always looks both ways when crossing the street. Sometimes the thread has bad dreams about mimes because it is terrified of mimes because in the 4th grade a girl named Lavinnia Turnlop brought a mime for show and tell and the mime bit the teacher and gave the teacher rabies. luckily the thread sat in the back row that day, but is now terrified of mimes. 
Today the thread had a good day when many people wrote on it's face about the good things that happened to them today, and the thread felt happy and ate a bag of gummy bears while watching Nora The Unexplorer.


----------



## srschirm

Got to video chat with my g/f before work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've got 2 options for hires now

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

^^ congrats

My appointment went well.


----------



## AllTheSame

I've had an awesome day with my kids and their cousins and the neighbors and their kids at my dad's.We started today off at 8:00 at TopGolf. That place is just amazing, just so awesome. 









There was a line before they even opened and by the time we left two hours later it went outside the building. It was absolutely packed, which really plays on my anxiety.

I haven't had a single moment to myself yet today. I've been surrounded by people all day long. I don't allow myself to isolate when I have my kids because I want to make the most of my time with them when I have them. I had a lot of anxiety today, really pretty bad at times but I've handled it pretty well I think.


----------



## feels

Had to train this new girl at work to replace me and I was kinda dreading it cause I always assume I'm gonna be bad at it and they're gonna dislike me or whatever. But by the end of the day she was like, "You're really fun to work with. Now I'm sad that you're leaving". I was just thinkin' wtf?? me?? fun?? :heart


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Had to train this new girl at work to replace me and I was kinda dreading it cause I always assume I'm gonna be bad at it and they're gonna dislike me or whatever. But by the end of the day she was like, "You're really fun to work with. Now I'm sad that you're leaving". I was just thinkin' wtf?? me?? fun?? :heart


That gif has me rolling every time I see it, lol. Congrats on doing a good job training.


----------



## feels

Leaving my job was a lot more emotional than I expected. I think I made a lot more connections that I realized. Gonna really miss a few people. Got a lot of hugs, tho. :3


----------



## hyacinth girl

I got two assignments back and turns out I got 72% and 73%! So nice when your hard work pays off.


----------



## Rains

I've barely felt any anxiety all day.


----------



## smeeble

I finished all my schoolwork, I'm gonna spend the whole weekend cleaning and packing, and I learned this guy has a crush on me


----------



## Hikin

A professor was going on and on about how you can't know anything with 100% accuracy so I couldn't help but ask "Are you 100% sure of that?". Everyone including the professor burst into laughing and now I have a reputation as a smartass.


----------



## Crisigv

Didn't get rear-ended today. Feel bad for the guy on my car's butt who did though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

30 free beers from a rep today(some may be at or just past expiration but still drinkable)


----------



## LaurelHS

Today the weather was finally warm enough for me to put on some of my favourite spring/summer clothes that I haven't worn in months.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*I didn't get run over by a truck. *:smile2:


----------



## Wanderlust89

(For yesterday)

I had the most amazing hot americano at a French cafe. It was so rich and smooth and still tasty even though I didn't sweeten it. 

I also bought a cute drawstring purse/bag (or whatever it's called) that I've been searching for a long time. It was worth the wait!


----------



## 8888

I got 100 on my criminal justice quiz!


----------



## calichick

Monday - I'm going out with a friend
Tuesday - I'm going out with another friend +1 maybe
Wednesday - meeting someone new


----------



## The Linux Guy

I made three audio replies.


----------



## Rains

Finished all the case studies and tidied up.


----------



## smeeble

School got cancelled today cause of weather!!:boogie


----------



## Lonelyguy111

No one has dropped an atomic bomb on me.

Seriously.
Actually it was yesterday. 
*My church is making me the treasurer* and I got good news from the pastor. 
He is a CPA, accountant as well and will start training me soon.
Nice folks and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## flyingMint

School got cancelled today woop woop. 
The bad side is that we probably have to make the day up which adds an extra day to my freaking semester bleh.


----------



## Crisigv

Got my taxes done today, and I'm getting money back, wooooo!!! I'm so excited, because last year I had to pay.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I got the house all to myself today. I really enjoyed the silence.


----------



## smeeble

School still closed cause of storm damage lmaooo


----------



## Kevin001

I was walking with my mom today and saw this bad boy on the trail.


----------



## Overdrive

Some old friends came to see me, we had some few drinks, was fun.


----------



## Rafael96

I went to coffeshops with lots of people in 4 days in a row, ive also met new people and im happy for myself i dont even believe it!


----------



## calichick

Damn, there's a sh*tload of cute boys out today since the weather is so sticky and damp.

There was this one fine a** dude, sizing me up. Italian or mixed or something, olive skin, dark hair, super cute, nice trousers. I had on my cute little new short shorts, pink tank top and flats, with my hair curled and highlights freshly minted. I was partially drooling myself though, I love them like that. 'Ambiguous' and sexy and cute, tall, but not too tall, trendy, but not metrosexual. Just effortless. Yes please.

I wish they would talk to me though, their jaws are too dislocated to speak I guess. :roll. You can get a 'look' at it, but I'd much prefer to 'feel' it baby. 

BOO. Another day tomorrow and Thursday to meet men...


----------



## AllTheSame

^ 

I managed to get in a pretty good workout, despite having just gotten shingles, ffs. I'm moving up on the bench press, reps for curls are getting easier. The old injury I was worried about isn't bothering me at all, which is a relief I was worried about it coming back.


----------



## ratmon19

Let see I finish installing games on my 3ds since I have custom firmware almost filled my 128 SD card. I finally went to get my bus pass but its free cause I'm a student but have to wait 4 weeks until it arrives. I really wanted to go to school but my anxiety kicked in but the good thing is I remembered about this site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hikin

It's raining and it's all gloomy and cool. My favourite kind of weather.


----------



## AFoundLady

People were nice to me in class today...and I think I just made a new friend. Another girl is fairly friendly to me, maybe an acquaintance I guess. It's crazy because I don't open up well to new people and I always get surprised when people are nice to me and even want to be my friend, because I don't understand why people would want to talk to someone like me but oh well.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I felt really good when I went out today ,this was despite being quite sleep deprived. usually the opposite happens! trying to work out whether it was the lovely warm weather, the fact I felt really in control of my life at that particular moment. or that I had just downed an energy drink.


----------



## Skeletra

I went all day without having any anxiety.
I talked to neighbours, even had an awkward moment with them, I shopped groceries, stood in line (normally a high anxiety point for me), even ice cream, which I ate when walking home. I walked past those ******* neighbourhood kids that usually make me anxious and nothing. It was great.


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> I went all day without having any anxiety.
> I talked to neighbours, even had an awkward moment with them, I shopped groceries, stood in line (normally a high anxiety point for me), even ice cream, which I ate when walking home. I walked past those ******* neighbourhood kids that usually make me anxious and nothing. It was great.


O wow, congrats Skeletra. First time in awhile I'm assuming? That is awesome though, you did a lot .


----------



## unemployment simulator

gj skeletra.


----------



## Skeletra

Kevin001 said:


> O wow, congrats Skeletra. First time in awhile I'm assuming? That is awesome though, you did a lot .


Thanks, First time in a while yeah.
Of course now that it's a little past bedtime I'm back to overthinking every minor thing I did and said last week :b. But here's hoping for more days like this one


----------



## AllTheSame

@Skeletra way to go!


----------



## AllTheSame

My oldest daughter is doing much, much better today. She wasn't going to go out of town to band camp this weekend, but some of the seniors confronted her today and practically begged her to go with them. She's a freshman, but there aren't very many bass clarinet players in the whole hs. I think it made her feel good to be needed / wanted. They even waived all the fees and the cost of the trip for her.


----------



## AFoundLady

Fantastic day. I'm really happy. Had a great day, managed to speak with more people in class and made a few friends/acquaintances. Glad to know these lovely people  I feel blessed. <3


----------



## Kevin001

I got an interview Tuesday at a casino. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## AllTheSame

I won concert tickets from my favorite radio station (for about the fifth time lmao). To Atlas Genius...






This is gonna be so awesome, I'm excited. I won tix to two shows for them, both next Wednesday. The first is an exclusive, intimate performance by the band, just for the winners, in the station's studio. Then later that night I have awesome tix to see them and two other bands at The House Of Blues. Think I'm gonna take my son and oldest daughter. I'll post pics....should be very up close, should be some pretty good ones.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

I had breakfast with my mom. I had coffee and blueberry muffin.


----------



## 8888

I just looked at my grades and I got a 97 on my adolescent psychology test!!!!


----------



## Findedeux

Finally threw out my couch; had fun kicking it down the stairs and watching it slide.


----------



## TryingMara

Got a little time to myself this morning.



AllTheSame said:


> I won concert tickets from my favorite radio station (for about the fifth time lmao). To Atlas Genius...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be so awesome, I'm excited. I won tix to two shows for them, both next Wednesday. The first is an exclusive, intimate performance by the band, just for the winners, in the station's studio. Then later that night I have awesome tix to see them and two other bands at The House Of Blues. Think I'm gonna take my son and oldest daughter. I'll post pics....should be very up close, should be some pretty good ones.


Cool, congrats! I entered an online contest for concert tix through a local radio station and am waiting to hear back. Like you, I've won a few times and am hoping my luck hasn't run out..*fingers crossed*. Enjoy the shows!


----------



## AllTheSame

TryingMara said:


> Cool, congrats! I entered an online contest for concert tix through a local radio station and am waiting to hear back. Like you, I've won a few times and am hoping my luck hasn't run out..*fingers crossed*. Enjoy the shows!


Thanks...  I really don't try to win that often...if I'm sitting in traffic going nowhere I'll speed dial the station and I swear I probably win one out of every ten times I try lol. I told my ex that I'd won tix again and she was like "What the ***, how do you even keep doing that"! I've won a $100 gift card, which I gave to her on her bday a few years ago, and rock festival tickets for us several times. I've probably been on the air a dozen times at least during their morning show.

Good luck to you, hope you win!


----------



## Tether

my little sister isn't at home so now i can relax myself for some minutes


----------



## Kevin001

I helped an old lady out today in a grocery store. She was in one those scooters or whatever and she was sick (coughing and had an oxygen tank). I helped her get a few items. It felt good to help her.


----------



## layitontheline

I saw George Thorogood in concert!! He was awesome, energetic, voice as strong as ever.

I make a rich woman beg
I'll make a good woman steal
I'll make an old woman blush
And make an Edmonton girl squeallllll


----------



## Crisigv

Just logged into my bank account, and my tax return came in. Thank goodness. I'm still poor af though.


----------



## AllTheSame

Fought through a lot of anxiety and fear and did what I needed to do today. I don't like to use the word "hate", I really try to avoid it, but I hate therapy. There's just no other way to say it.


----------



## harrison

I moved into this nice place - I've been worried sick about where I was going to stay but I moved here and it's lovely. It's expensive but the facilities are great and the people are nice so I have a bit of company. I just have to try and get a bit of work and go back to study now so I don't spend all day alone in this bloody room.


----------



## lonerroom

Its a secret


----------



## Riddlz

I told my mother about my crush and asked for her advice.
She told me to "Keep calm and drink tea"...
Not sure whether I should be happy or annoyed, but since waiting and hoping is basically what I've been doing the entire time, I guess I now at least have someone else who thinks it's gonna work out like that


----------



## calichick

There's this black guy at my work who makes me incredibly nervous. He's a senior director in my department, and he's pretty cute. Not to mention, he holds himself with a certain attitude about him. It's a confidence that's not overbearing, but kind of makes a girl check twice. Like, what's his deal? 

I had to ask him a question today, and my manager called him over. He stands straight over me and looks me directly in the eyes and I'm at a loss for words and embarrassingly stumble over everything that comes out of my mouth. oh my good lord. Felt like a damn fool. Good thing he was pulled away and my boss cut me off.

Ugh. He's pretty sexy.


----------



## AllTheSame

I got to spend some one-on-one time with my son...we're actually at my parent's house, and we're the only ones here tonight. My parents are out of town on vacation. My daughter's had a friend of theirs that moved away, and tonight she came back in to town to visit, so I decided it was more important to let them spend some time with her. There's no telling when they might see her again, it could be years. Going to pick them up tomorrow morning.

Took my son to the Bass Pro Shop. Omg we spent about two hours in there. I could drop 20 or 30 thousand dollars in there, no problem. I could probably spend 100 thousand, dead serious. We played around on the bass boats and ATVs, looked at pretty much everything in the store (all two stories). Bought him some worms, a fishing lure he lost from a snapped line, some more lures, hooks, weights. We had a good time just looking around at the other stuff.


----------



## Memory

I got an amazing recommendation letter from my professor and it made me really really happy particularly parts when he said I was personable and exemplary in participation and presentations. And in discussions with his colleagues they observed the same. 

I was trying REALLY hard to work on those things. Particularly presenting and public speaking. A few days ago I forced myself to do over an hour long panel event, answering questions in front of an audience of people. I actually did well but when I went to my room I felt sick to my stomach with anxiety and cried, criticizing and second guessing everything I said. I always feel that way after talking in class.

I was feeling like a big disappointment lately but I'm so relieved and thrilled that my efforts are actually being noticed. :yay


----------



## Mithun

Felt great being myself.


----------



## Kevin001

I went out in public today and no issues with anxiety. I also drove a little.


----------



## AllTheSame

Had a really good day with my kids (the whole weekend, really). Played games today, shot some hoops in the driveway and watched "Inside Out" again with my oldest daughter. We both love that movie. My youngest daughter rode shotgun when I was taking them back to their mom's and she was playing DJ with the radio and we sang songs, and she was dancing in the car lol. I joined in a little bit, then my son and oldest daughter in the backseat joined in. I swear I'd never act like that if I wasn't around my kids. I have almost zero anxiety around them for some reason.


----------



## Mithun

Great one AllTheSame!

I watched movie in theatre after a long time.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

My therapy session went well.


----------



## flyingMint

My English professor graded our last big essay assignment and she said it was "outstanding" and that I should try and submit it to next year's university writing competition! I'm very happy, this last project was the hardest one on me and I came out on top alive and kicking!!! WOO


----------



## Paperback Writer

When I went for a walk earlier, the friendly cat that lives a few doors down the street from me was outside, so I got to spend some time just stroking him/her, which was nice.


----------



## calichick

I think in another life time, I was having a ton of sex


God thought it'd be funny to make me hot in this lifetime and also couple it with anxiety. :mum

I mean there's a million and one men in this world and I've only been with like three of them. There's some kind of disconnect there. There has to be. f***ing hell


----------



## Charmander

Finished a tough essay that I didn't even start researching until exactly 2 weeks ago. Was only 2 words over too so it didn't take me an hour to reword every paragraph.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My current solitude


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Spent the day immersed in my sketch book. Didn't sketch what most would consider to be very much, but I made some progress and reminded myself that I have some awesome skills to use if I simply have the patience and diligence to keep going with it each day.


----------



## Charmander

My nan won the Irish Lottery again, 3 times in a row! She's not even Irish but she seems to have a lot of luck. :lol

(This is more of a good thing that happened to someone else, but I'm really happy for her. She deserves it).


----------



## Crisigv

Didn't wake up late, considering it was after 4am that I fell asleep.


----------



## Paperback Writer

For once I didn't let the bitterness and jealousy win.


----------



## Vlk

I managed to wash my dog. In fact, she even seemed to enjoy it somewhat.


----------



## AllTheSame

Since I've gone back to work yesterday, two of my coworkers have come up to me and said I've lost a lot of weight  Working out everyday and sticking to my diet is finally starting to have some real results. My clothes are fitting looser now, for sure. My stomach is def getting flatter lol (but I still have a ways to go).


----------



## Kevin001

We had a small bbq today and the bbq pit I put together stayed up. Thank God, I was so worried that thing was going to fall apart. Lol.


----------



## Vlk

My dog played with an adorable puppy that happens to live nearby.


----------



## Still Waters

I turned on the air conditioner today!!! -Sounds insignificant I know,but last summer I tortured myself by keeping it off even when the temps were in the upper 80's-90's. Always trying to save money -and it's still not turned down enough to cost a fortune and make it uber comfortable. -But I'm sooooo grateful to feel relatively comfortable and be able to sleep better -nothing like doing without something to make you truly appreciate it!!


----------



## pied vert

I'm traveling in another city with a really cool (and hot) french friend that I made recently. She likes me. I had my first 'shot' tonight and handled it pretty well (plus more pretty strong alcohol). The guy whose house I'm couchsurfing at likes me too, and he keeps giving us group hugs lol (even though I'm pretty sure he prefers my friend over me..but who cares). He took us dancing today (and even got us some photos with the owner), where I was feeling pretty left out, but then the hottest guy i saw all night, who was also quite funny and intelligent, was flirting with me and called me beautiful, tactfully even. I was shy but i called him cute and gave him a kiss on the cheek before leaving, but not more than that. I sorely regretted it and went back for his number after encouragement from my friends, but alas, I couldn't find him!! But still, he liked me, i took the chance to go back for him, etc. I was very chatty, very dancey, some men tried to dance with me, god it felt nice. I even won at poker earlier


----------



## Vlk

The kids next door had their mum ask me to come over, haha.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Belgian beer I want to try arrived at the store


----------



## pied vert

So here I am traveling with a not-really-friend that i made recently, and she gets mad at the person whose house we're couchsurfing at for being drunk last night (he was being a bit obnoxious).
He's a person that I found, and she wanted to up and leave this morning without saying anything to him, and asked me if I was coming. I said no naturally, that would make me a very bad guest, since he's been very nice to us. She goes to some guy's house, one hour away from this city, not likely to come back until the bus back to our city.
So, here I came to travel with someone and hopefully become closer with her, and she abandoned me!
But actually, even yesterday she was being pretty much a bore and a brat about most things, and i actually realized I was glad to be without her. I mean, I always talk about wanting to travel by myself as this romantic idea, so why not do it?!

My day so far has been magical. i walked half an hour in the rain rain rain with very inappropriate shoes and soaked feet, but god I've had so much fun today.
Everyone has been so nice to me. A few people looked at me, possibly with sexy thoughts. I wore a nice skirt. A man with a guitar even smiled and said to me while I walked through a particularly pretty garden square "It's a beautiful day isn't it?"

At the cat cafe (which has some beautiful kitties), there was this very sweet man who stuck around for so long, keeping to himself all shylike, playing adoringly with the cats. He was so sweet to watch. The weather was beautifully sunny and I was right at the window. their credit card machine was down so the guy who worked there (that I talked with for a couple minutes) told me not to worry about it and to be happy I got to enjoy a morning so sweet tout gratuit! I walked out and walked for a couple hours. 
I went to this really large eccentric thrift shop (they even had a special bazaar event this weekend only), bought some fishnet shirts like ive really wanted for a while now. At the second store, I said it was too expensive and she gave it to me for pretty much $10 off, just for me.

I just got to this really cozy jazz bar where I talked to the bartender for a few minutes (always wanted to do that!!!) and he gave me a beer of my choice for free! He told me I could put on whatever music I wanted, and I got to play some songs throughout the entire place - this has been my _fantasy_ for a few weeks since I was sitting there one day thinking of concepts that I would love if they existed... I even asked about it online, if there were any bars in my city that let you play your own music. The bartender said "hope it makes you feel better."
The jazz band is gonna start soon, sitting here with my wet shoes off, legs curled up... Simon is gonna take me dancing again tonight, and I think I look good today. The beer is giving me that warm glow in the cheeks right now. 
So freeeeeeeeeee

Update: I just asked a handsome stranger standing nearby to sit at my table. He joined, eventually his friend joined, and we had a brief but fun conversation, and to be honest i held it up for the most part! He didn't ask for my number or anything, but I'm just not gonna worry about that and am still really happy I asked him


----------



## calichick

He asked me out.

I have a date this week.

Boom. That's how we do it.

On Saturday, I have plans with a girlfriend, and then on Friday, this coming Friday, I may just do it up again.

And the coming week after that, me and my best friend are gonna do it all over again.

This is all I've ever wanted in life and there's absolutely no excuses to b*tch about being single.

I am so happy. I am so happy I'm not going to be alone on another Friday/Saturday night writing endless passages about sex and/or men and letting anxiety and fear consume me. :sigh

I've waited my whole life.


----------



## AllTheSame

I feel like I kicked SA's butt today. I went through the leasing office to go to the gym and she said it was closed because she forgot the key this morning  The lady I talked to is really nice but she seems to forget things, doesn't seem real responsible sometimes lol.

So I decided I could get pissed off and just go back to my place or find somewhere else to run. I think this was the universe's way of telling me to get out there today, to do something different. I remembered Hermann Park in the museum district here, where my ex and I used to hang out sometimes. The drive didn't take long at all and I got in about four or five miles. I'd forgotten how beautiful it is, tons of trees, a golf course, zoo and tons of museums nearby. It was raining but not hard and that kept it cool, and there were still tons of people out but I had almost no anxiety at all. Think I might run there every once in a while when the weather's nice.


----------



## Umpalumpa

calichick said:


> He asked me out.
> 
> I have a date this week.
> 
> Boom. That's how we do it.
> 
> On Saturday, I have plans with a girlfriend, and then on Friday, this coming Friday, I may just do it up again.
> 
> And the coming week after that, me and my best friend are gonna do it all over again.
> 
> This is all I've ever wanted in life and there's absolutely no excuses to b*tch about being single.
> 
> I am so happy. I am so happy I'm not going to be alone on another Friday/Saturday night writing endless passages about sex and/or men and letting anxiety and fear consume me. :sigh
> 
> I've waited my whole life.


Thats the way to do it


----------



## Vlk

I went on a five mile walk despite being extremely out of shape.


----------



## Findedeux

I got a massage.

Ok so not really something I personally achieved, lol, but it was very relaxing.

I also ended up talking to the therapist the entire time and I know she must have been enjoying our conversation because she massaged me 20 minutes longer than she was supposed to.

Sort of made me feel like I should get out more often so I don't waste the last remnants of my youth shut up inside my apartment.


----------



## Findedeux

Wow.

Your life sounds very interesting and colorful!



pied vert said:


> So here I am traveling with a not-really-friend that i made recently, and she gets mad at the person whose house we're couchsurfing at for being drunk last night (he was being a bit obnoxious).
> He's a person that I found, and she wanted to up and leave this morning without saying anything to him, and asked me if I was coming. I said no naturally, that would make me a very bad guest, since he's been very nice to us. She goes to some guy's house, one hour away from this city, not likely to come back until the bus back to our city.
> So, here I came to travel with someone and hopefully become closer with her, and she abandoned me!
> But actually, even yesterday she was being pretty much a bore and a brat about most things, and i actually realized I was glad to be without her. I mean, I always talk about wanting to travel by myself as this romantic idea, so why not do it?!
> 
> My day so far has been magical. i walked half an hour in the rain rain rain with very inappropriate shoes and soaked feet, but god I've had so much fun today.
> Everyone has been so nice to me. A few people looked at me, possibly with sexy thoughts. I wore a nice skirt. A man with a guitar even smiled and said to me while I walked through a particularly pretty garden square "It's a beautiful day isn't it?"
> 
> At the cat cafe (which has some incredibly beautiful kitties), there was this very sweet man who stuck around for so long, keeping to himself all shylike, playing adoringly with the cats. He was so sweet to watch. The weather was beautifully sunny and I was right at the window. their credit card machine was down so the guy who worked there (that I talked with for a couple minutes) told me not to worry about it and to be happy I got to enjoy a morning so sweet tout gratuit! I walked out and walked for a couple hours.
> I went to this really large eccentric thrift shop (they even had a special bazaar event this weekend only), bought some fishnet shirts like ive really wanted for a while now. At the second store, I said it was too expensive and she gave it to me for pretty much $10 off, just for me.
> 
> I just got to this really cozy jazz bar where I talked to the bartender for a few minutes (always wanted to do that!!!) and he gave me a beer of my choice for free! He told me I could put on whatever music I wanted, and I got to play some songs throughout the entire place - this has been my _fantasy_ for a few weeks since I was sitting there one day thinking of ideas that I would LOVE if they existed... I even asked about it online, if there were any bars in my city that let you play your own music. The bartender said "hope it makes you feel better".
> The jazz band is gonna start soon, sitting here with my wet shoes off, legs curled up... Simon is gonna take me dancing again tonight, and I think I look good today. The beer is giving me that warm glow in the cheeks right now.
> So freeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Update: I just asked a handsome stranger standing nearby to sit at my table. He joined, eventually his friend joined, and we had a brief but fun conversation, and to be honest i held it up for the most part! He didn't ask for my number or anything, but I'm just not gonna worry about that and am still really happy I asked him


----------



## Findedeux

That's really brave of you!

Most people I know hate public speaking, even the ones without social anxiety.



Memory said:


> I got an amazing recommendation letter from my professor and it made me really really happy particularly parts when he said I was personable and exemplary in participation and presentations. And in discussions with his colleagues they observed the same.
> 
> I was trying REALLY hard to work on those things. Particularly presenting and public speaking. A few days ago I forced myself to do over an hour long panel event, answering questions in front of an audience of people. I actually did well but when I went to my room I felt sick to my stomach with anxiety and cried, criticizing and second guessing everything I said. I always feel that way after talking in class.
> 
> I was feeling like a big disappointment lately but I'm so relieved and thrilled that my efforts are actually being noticed. :yay


----------



## Vlk

I got to sleep in.


----------



## Cyclonic

I paid off my car this morning and also found out my credit score is near perfect


----------



## MichaelSmith

The sun is shining!  And today it's thursday, and thursday is a little friday!


----------



## meepie

rTMS might be my newfound hope. Insurance said only 10 dollars per visit. only 2 grand.


----------



## 8888

I'm starting a new medication that will hopefully help my Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome and insulin resistance.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I usually dread my birthday but I managed to have a nice day this time.


----------



## AllTheSame

Today has just been pure ****** awesomeness, dipped in awesome sauce, with little candy awesome sprinkles on top ffs. I'm on top of the world right now. It looks like I might get a job offer. I really didn't think this would happen but I just had an interview and things look really good right now. I don't want to get ahead of myself but I think all I have to do is pass background and drug screen. I'm having lunch tomorrow with who very well could be my future boss.

I can't believe this is happening. It's a risk, for sure. It's a lot more responsibility than I have now but I have experience....tons of it. I know I can do this. Some of its a little outside my comfort zone (a little marketing and a little bit of inside sales) but I CAN do this, and I will, dammit. I have got to learn to take risks.

Also comes with a pretty significant raise, car allowance, company credit card for expenses, guaranteed full time with benefits (which I don't have now), I'll be mostly working and traveling on my own, and my new boss says that with my experience, if I do really well, he will start training me on how to do his job. Ffs.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

I ended up having enough time at work to get done what I wanted. I didn't think I would. Sucks that the only good thing in my day was work related. 

Another good thing, I didn't die at work, or on my way home.


----------



## Andre

@Crisigv I'm happy for you, and I think it's good you got your work done because you can better enjoy your free time.

As for me, I went to my second class and it was good because I did what I was supposed to and learned what I knew better.


----------



## Crisigv

@Rufus Thanks. I felt a little accomplished, but there's still tons to do. Never ends.


----------



## Andre

@Crisigv

That's true. I try to pace myself to deal with it in my mind.


----------



## MasticatorOG

I cleaned and baked some chicken. yay


----------



## smeeble

We finally get to move into our apartment!! :clap


----------



## blackOrlov

I got to sleep for many hours because of the good weather and I had a good dream (which is rare, since I mostly have bad ones) yayy :grin2:


----------



## Charmander

Got a good grade in one of my papers. Which is such a relief because I've been averaging in them lately, and I put weeks of research into them all so it's a pain when they make you redo them.


----------



## Vlk

I went to a jazz concert. I was feeling very anxious being 'out' for the first time since quitting Prozac. Still, I didn't leave when I initially wanted to and ended up having a good time.


----------



## AwkwardKid6000

Good for you keep up the work my friend 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shana

I ate a healthy breakfast of oatmeal, milk, and fruit.


----------



## Vlk

Went to a concert of traditional Javanese music. There really weren't a lot of people my age, so I didn't feel too anxious.


----------



## Hikin

Some guy called me on my phone and without even introducing himself started to talk about his company and how I could invest and whatever. I hung up on him without mercy. I'm very anxious about phone calls in general so this is definitely a win.

Weird thing is I have no idea how he ever got hold of my number. I only have like ten contacts and I only ever left my phone number on Internet when I had to make a CV(most likely cause, but I thought there were privacy regulations about this sort of stuff).


----------



## CWe

Dozed off for a few and had a weird dream


----------



## Crisigv

Finished a book that I had on the go for a while, and started a new one. I have a whole bookshelf of books that have yet to be read. It's weird how I randomly come into the reading phase. I can go through a book in no time.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Won $50 off of a single $5 scratch ticket. I can now retire.


----------



## Crisigv

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Won $50 off of a single $5 scratch ticket. I can now retire.


Spread the wealth man.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Crisigv said:


> Spread the wealth man.


Okay lol.



Crisigv said:


> Finished a book that I had on the go for a while, and started a new one. I have a whole bookshelf of books that have yet to be read. It's weird how I randomly come into the reading phase. I can go through a book in no time.


I did want to address this post of yours though. I wanted to say that it is cool of you that you still read physical books.

I find that my attention span is so shot that I can't enjoy a decent story anymore.

Keep that trait about yourself, not a lot of people read anymore as weird as that may seem. May you finish that entire bookshelf!


----------



## Crisigv

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Okay lol.
> 
> I did want to address this post of yours though. I wanted to say that it is cool of you that you still read physical books.
> 
> I find that my attention span is so shot that I can't enjoy a decent story anymore.
> 
> Keep that trait about yourself, not a lot of people read anymore as weird as that may seem. May you finish that entire bookshelf!


Thanks. I do enjoy reading books. It's nice to get lost in another world, especially when mine sucks. It keeps the depression at bay for a time. It's easier for me to concentrate on a piece of paper, than a screen and I love holding the book, turning the pages.


----------



## harrison

I went to my cooking group again yesterday - I almost didn't go but I'm glad I did, they're a nice group of people. Plus I had lunch with my son today and took a nice photo of him.


----------



## Prissy Longstaff

Actually, I had a memorable dinner and fun with photo shoot last night with my long time friends. It's still lingering and I feel that something good happened this day. You know sometimes happy memories keeps us going and makes us feel better even during the entire week.


----------



## tehuti88

Actually did some writing last night that wasn't smut. :O Sure, there'll be at least one smutty scene later on, though if I share it here that part will of course be omitted. And I've been thinking about the scene all day so I want to write more on it. Just too bad it's such a pain to do such things on a tablet. :/

This is also the only time I've shared any of my work here...don't imagine it'll get much notice since my work never does, but anyway. Can't go making this thread negative.


----------



## Vlk

My dog played with her best friend twice.


----------



## tehuti88

Walked around barefoot in some rain puddles. And did some more writing.


----------



## Kevin001

I just has another successful voice chat.....yeah.


----------



## Vlk

I do believe I am experiencing what is referred to as a 'good hair day'!


----------



## unemployment simulator

watched the football in a busy pub, and didn't get overwhelmed with anxiety.


----------



## aragog

I finally had a long and fun chat with my long-distance partner who I miss so much.


----------



## Vlk

I realized today that someone I have been wanting to be friends with is really not a very nice person. This sounds like a negative thing, but I am glad I can now stop 'chasing after' this friendship.


----------



## calichick

I feel really happy....


----------



## Vlk

I ran into someone I know and it was not awkward at all, as it usually is for me. Also, I was quite upset about a Facebook message someone left me, but then I ended up making a joke as a response, and I am glad I managed to see the humour in the situation.


----------



## Crisigv

My mom bought me glasses today, because I'm the only one without benefits and I can't afford them. That was so nice, and not in the day's plans.


----------



## Fruitcake

A really cute boy who works in another department waved and smiled at me and he got glasses recently and they look so cute! He looks so clever! Hehehehehe! When he waved at me I was in a bad mood but I couldn't help but giggle and smile. It's so cute when people wave?? Aaaahh. He seems interested. I worked up the courage to maybe tell him that he looks nice in glasses but by that time he wasn't around. Maybe I will tell him another time. I hope he's not a jerk, or stupid. I'm dying to hang out with a nice smart and very beautyful boy. Or at least smart.

Also, I just checked my phone to see if my crush texted and he hadn't. Instead I had received this text from my mum:
"Roses are red. Violets are blue. Ollie is fluffy. And he loves you."
Haha yaaaay. Fk boys; no boy is fluffy as Ollie (but I still checked my phone thrice while writing this post to see if my crush had texted since. He has a little fluffy patch on his chest).


----------



## Kevin001

I tied my mom's shoes for her. She was having issues breathing and couldn't do it. She was so appreciative, made me feel good.


----------



## AllTheSame

This is only my fourth day back on all my meds, so I realize it should be too soon to be seeing any real difference yet but I swear I have. I was put with people I don't normally work with at work today, and I was a whole lot more at ease. We were actually joking around, and I was doing my share of it, and at one point we were laughing so hard it was difficult to even keep doing our jobs. There was a woman on our team today that I've worked with for over a year, but never really talked to until today (we just never have been paired up). We were laughing and poking fun at each other a few times. I wish I could always feel like this. Today was as close to "normal" (whatever that means) as I've felt in a very long time.


----------



## 2Milk

I smiled at this girl who was carrying a bunch of books and had to press the button to open the door with her butt. She smiled back at me and said "youre laughing at me aren't you?", we had a very brief conversation and I told her she was going the wrong way and gave her directions to the bookstore. 

It made me feel good talking to someone and not feeling uncomfortable, she had a very good vibe.


----------



## Hikin

Had a day for myself after a busy period of exams and stressful stuff in general. Spent the entire day alternating from gaming to guitar, mostly the latter.


----------



## Still Waters

This will sound really minor and silly,but oh well -I bought a really cute,cheerful outside rug for my front door and also a pretty ceramic "outdoor,artsy" chunky bird to sit beside the rug. I didn't "need" either item really but they make me happy!! When I've been out and I'm rushing toward the front door,I keep forgetting about the new items and it's like a nice little surprise each time. Having a little bit of joy at the front door makes me smile with each exit and entrance!!!


----------



## harrison

Not today but the other day this lady I was sitting beside on the tram just sort of stood up and gave me this really nice look as she was getting off. It was nice - I had been feeling particularly relaxed that morning and I think it sort of showed.

I also talked for ages to this lady I know in Jakarta again today. I really do not understand this girl - she seems quite happy with this part-time arrangement. She's always very busy with her business and her family but she's still missing me. I keep thinking it must be over now and have sort of pulled back a lot emotionally. It's strange.


----------



## harrison

Still Waters said:


> This will sound really minor and silly,but oh well -I bought a really cute,cheerful outside rug for my front door and also a pretty ceramic "outdoor,artsy" chunky bird to sit beside the rug. I didn't "need" either item really but they make me happy!! When I've been out and I'm rushing toward the front door,I keep forgetting about the new items and it's like a nice little surprise each time. Having a little bit of joy at the front door makes me smile with each exit and entrance!!!


That doesn't sound silly at all - it sounds cute. And a great idea.


----------



## Fruitcake

I thought I was working alone and suddenly this boy was in my personal space smelling gooood and looking at me and brushing against me as he took something from the shelf in front of me. He came up quietly on purpose to catch me off-guard. It was hotttt. God I like the way he looks at me. Like he's amused by my shyness. I like the thought that I can be having a not-so-nice time at work and any moment he will be there being all sexy and obviously trying to turn me on. I want him to run his hand up my leg again. He needs to come over for some Pokemon and chill.


----------



## lisbeth

I'm really proud of how much progress I've made with my SA and how much change I've seen.

I went to a party with my boyfriend last night where I didn't know anyone except the host. Everyone there was further along in life than me - graduates, masters degrees, even one guy with a PHD, and everybody had a proper career job. I should have felt intimidated and inadequate, or rather, I always would've done previously. I should have been so anxious I almost wouldn't have gone - or rather, I always would've done previously. But it didn't even occur to me to be anxious. I just went with an open mind, ready to meet friendly people and have a good time. Like, that was my default mindset going into it. And it was ****ing great. I had a really great time.

Just a year ago, I had a panic attack and almost backed out of going to a party where I knew everyone and everyone was in the same lifestage as me. While I was there I was too shy to talk to anyone I didn't know, and barely talked to people i did. Just a year ago, I literally considered ending it with my boyfriend just because I was so ****-scared by the idea of meeting any of his friends - the idea was so intolerable I wanted to throw away everything rather than face the fear. But I made a conscious choice I was gonna face it and just get through it, even if it was so awful. I can really clearly remember the feeling of terror I had, and honestly, I can't remember the last time I felt it. It used to be a near-daily thing but it's just faded away. At some point, I think I learned to trust myself. Trust that I was fairly likeable and trust that I could cope with things. Trust that whatever came up, I'd find a way to deal with it and trust that even if the worst happened, I could survive it.

Two years ago, my social anxiety was so bad I couldn't turn up to most of my classes because I just couldn't handle sitting in a room with all my classmates without panicking. Now, I've been put forward for a student teaching position.

I still have a long way to go but I think this difference is ****ing incredible. I really feel like a different person from who I was a couple of years ago. It Gets Better.


----------



## calichick

I can't think of anything a girl deserves more than a guy who is completely smitten over her and not afraid to express it..

A guy who knows you're the one the moment he meets you...

Who tells you he wishes he met you sooner...

Who literally carries you on the first date after you bet him he couldn't and successfully might I add..

Who texts you first thing in the morning, even before sleeping a full 7 hours because you're the first thing in his mind when he wakes up...

Who is not deterred by your indecisiveness in the least bit but only makes him more steadfast in his pursuit...

Who likes you because you're not all caught up in the frivolous things in life and who thinks it's completely sexy that you're a bit of a dork...

Who cannot take his eyes off you when he's with you that his whole body is in alignment with yours whether he realizes it or not..

There's this saying about introverts, that it's so hard for us to hold on to relationships or friendships in our lives because it takes more time for us to develop, on a social and personal level, and to open up to others. That's all it takes, for one person to believe in us that all of the random quirks that arise, and the anxieties and frustrations are not a hindrance to that other person. Every person could have pushed you to the side in the past, shrugged off your eccentricities as undesirable...up until you find a person who doesn't give a sh*t about any of it.


----------



## cosmicslop

I noticed that I have no trouble speaking on the phone at all anymore. Was able to call a store and ask if they had an item that was in stock. Did't even have to prep myself up to do it. Calling was pretty much automatic response to completing a to-do list task rather than readying myself to do a social anxiety challenge.


----------



## McFly

Made a score on an ebay auction. I can't figure out why it went so low but that put me in a good mood.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I didn't have to work


----------



## Fruitcake

I asked a boy I don't really know for his number because I need to sort out some work stuff with him, and I also wanna talk to him about his depression and see if I can help. I get too shy to talk to him in real life. It was terrifying. I was shaking and I'm pretty sure I looked really scared and upset, like I was about to cry. Hahahahaha. I never want to see him again; hopefully one of us dies before we work together next week. But I got his number. Woooo.


----------



## P1e2

A few weeks ago took a chance and went to a meet up Friday after work and had fun. Knew a few people already and went dancing too. Taking a chance paid off. 

Most recently this past few days worked on getting over my cold and rested this weekend. Tried to relax some also and did get some cleaning and laundry done. Talked to a neighbor when walking my dog.


----------



## harrison

Managed to book a few wonderful talks to go to for the Rare Book Week coming up soon. I missed out on some I wanted to go to last year. They're finally doing a morning on the Emerson Collection - probably the best collection of books ever donated to the State Library here.

Plus I've started to get some of my books organised to sell again. They're all in a storage unit and it always takes me so long to get moving with these things.


----------



## animefreak

I took my dog to a beach today for the first time in her life. She is 13 years old and dying of cancer. She will have to be euthanized soon, but she's been doing so well on meds that we still don't know when exactly. So me, my sister, and my boyfriend took her to a doggie beach and let her go off-leash walking in the sand and in the water. It was so amazing and I'm thrilled she got to do this!! We love her so much and I think she had a really great day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I booked an eye exam appointment


----------



## AllTheSame

This is turning out to be an awesome, incredible week.

I got the job I was hoping for  I got a call from my future boss this afternoon, who said everything went through with no problems, and he cannot wait for me to start. This is such a huge step up for me, even if this job is just temporary. It's a huge raise, a promotion, it's full time, with full benefits, a car allowance, mileage. It also comes with a lot of responsibility as I'll be keeping my own schedule and appointments and working almost entirely on my own. He also told me he fought to get me the max starting pay...he's never had someone that started at this rate but he wants me because of my experience.

I emailed my boss and gave my two week's notice today, and also talked to him on the phone a bit later. I'm happy with how I handled myself. I told him there's a lot of unrest right now because people have been promised full time positions, they've been promised this and promised that for months, sometimes for over a year (as in my case) and none of it's happened. I told him I appreciated all the opportunities he's given me and my job has given me some valuable experience but I have to take advantage of this opportunity....the compensation is much more competitive, the benefits package is awesome and I have the experience and know-how to do this. He was obviously pissed off. I found out later on I'm the third person this week to give notice.


----------



## pied vert

A few days ago I both passed my final driving test *and* got a job :grin2:

my insurance will go down, I don't ever need to worry about my license expiring. This is going to be my first job -- I've never even had to have a crappy retail job. I'm going to be taking a year off of school next year to do this internship. I'll be making my own money. Knowing that I can get a job with my current level of experience, my anxieties about being able to get a job after I graduate are waaay lower.

There are so many things that normal people achieve that I used to think I would never be able to do. Getting good grades, being able to drive, getting a job, getting dates, being myself and confident around people. I've done all of those. I'm so pleased.

After getting those two things done, I went on another interview with a company that really interests me so that I could learn more about their industry and to keep on getting comfortable with the whole interviewing deal. The prospect of interviewing has always been stomach-wrenching for me, so I am proud of myself for doing it even when it wasn't a necessity.
I've also been able to go to some pretty parks, walk around the entire city in beautiful weather by myself and with friends, meet new people, spend time with my family, hear back from a guy that I liked that I thought would never get back to me, strike up some half-drunk conversations with some funny strangers on the street (including some bemused (but attractive) police officers :b) ... yeah it's been a good week.



AllTheSame said:


> This is turning out to be an awesome, incredible week.
> 
> I got the job I was hoping for  I got a call from my future boss this afternoon, who said everything went through with no problems, and he cannot wait for me to start. This is such a huge step up for me, even if this job is just temporary. It's a huge raise, a promotion, it's full time, with full benefits, a car allowance, mileage. It also comes with a lot of responsibility as I'll be keeping my own schedule and appointments and working almost entirely on my own. He also told me he fought to get me the max starting pay...he's never had someone that started at this rate but he wants me because of my experience.
> 
> I emailed my boss and gave my two week's notice today, and also talked to him on the phone a bit later. I'm happy with how I handled myself. I told him there's a lot of unrest right now because people have been promised full time positions, they've been promised this and promised that for months, sometimes for over a year (as in my case) and none of it's happened. I told him I appreciated all the opportunities he's given me and my job has given me some valuable experience but I have to take advantage of this opportunity....the compensation is much more competitive, the benefits package is awesome and I have the experience and know-how to do this. He was obviously pissed off. I found out later on I'm the third person this week to give notice.


daaaaamn, I can imagine how exciting this feels. Go you  What field do you work in?


----------



## calichick

I have hope because I am hopeful.

And nobody else can deprive me of my happiness.

I am resilient and I can stand on my own.

And I cannot control what other people do, but I can control myself and my own approach.

And people can feel whatever the f*** way about me.

None of this phases me. I am a strong, independent woman.

Everybody else who negates that can go f*** themselves sideways they aren't touching me with a 10-foot pole.

I can do whatever I want in life; I can be anybody I want. I respect myself and I respect boundaries and all I can do in life is strive for self-improvement. Every day, I become clearer of mind and I am able to see things I wasn't yesterday.

God is with me and I am grateful.


----------



## AllTheSame

pied vert said:


> daaaaamn, I can imagine how exciting this feels. Go you  What field do you work in?


It sounds like you're having an amazing week, too Pied  Good for u

I'm in outside sales, but it's not really hard selling, its more promoting and maintaining a product line. I know I can be good at this cos I've been doing it for a year and a half already, just now I'll be on my own. I'm really excited.

Congrats to you on your license, new job and all your triumphs over SA lately! Wow you're kicking butt and taking namesSent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator

on a walk last night, a few girls passed me going for a jog up a hill (this place has hills everywhere) they stopped for a rest up ahead and as I said amusingly "it's just as difficult getting up these hills walking as it is running" to which they all laughed. I took a while to think that up but I feel it was the best bit of conversation I have had with a stranger in a while.


----------



## Flora20

Got an interview for tomorrow, hope I'm ready for it.


----------



## Wanderlust89

The manager at a grocery store gave me a $5 gift card to make up for the inconvenience of the construction going on in front. That was so generous! It was no trouble really, just loud noises going on.


----------



## Hikin

Romania won 5-1 against France. Didn't happen yet, but it's inevitable, amirite?


----------



## uziq

I woke up feeling rather motivated, despite my severe lack of sleep.


----------



## Charmander

Found out some family from Canada are visiting this year. Haven't seen them since 2008 but that doesn't even seem so long ago.


----------



## AllTheSame

I talked to my boss again (from my new job). We're set to go Monday, the 20th, to fill out paperwork and my I-9, w-4 and all that other stuff. We're on the same page. I'm going to travel to Beaumont with him Wednesday (tentatively) and then fly to New Orleans later on in the week to meet the business unit manager, his boss. I'm excited. Anxious, but excited. I can do this.


----------



## calichick

I broke it off with that guy and I'm gonna go f*** another guy just to get back at him.

These men are not worth a dime.

Just use them to f*** and cuddle and get all those needs taken care of.

Disposable like tampons.

Good riddance.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ So I guess that blue balls scenario is out of the question. 


My little sister just passed her driver's test for her license. She might be a better driver than me.......I think she is, lol.


----------



## Fruitcake

I sent a text I was nervous about and I didn't feel bad when the guy I texted didn't text back. Instead of assuming he dislikes me I just reminded myself that he's depressed and that someone else mentioned that he sometimes doesn't reply.

I got some nice Sesame Street plasters so that if any boys get a boo-boo while they're at mine, I can take care of them. ^w^

I watched the end of the rugby, New Zealand vs Wales, and when some dude scored the final try my dad was like, "that's our relative" and it turns out he's my cousin. I've been learning about his grandpa through some old letters my nan had. His grandpa is a guy who had a messed up life and I read some sad things about him recently. I have a memory of him and his hair waiting in front of his house when we were picking him up while away on holiday. He had very red hair and I liked him.

I managed to continue a conversation with a guy in a computer store even though I blushed suuuper hard and acted awkward. I didn't feel too bad afterward. I actually knew what I was talking about even though I feel out of my depth with regard to technology. He seemed enthusiastic because of that and he agreed with some things I said. 

I had a burger with a patty made with carrot, chickpeas, ginger and pumpkin and it was yum as.

I volunteered for a few hours and got some grocery shopping done, which is a fairly productive day for me. I got to decorate little mango and peach creme desserts! I'd quite like to do baking and decorating as a job if it weren't for the hours and... pointlessness of it. Gawd damn they were delicious. I'll try to make them some time.

I didn't even have to use my AK. I gotta say it was a good day.


----------



## MagicalSpaceLlama

Today I created an account on here


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yeah.

I just came back from a little library event. I thought it would be like a meet and greet for older people but it turned out to be just a little education thing. I didn't really get to meet anyone but it was nice putting myself out there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New strain for me to try arrived today


----------



## Mariss

Today I come back to this forum))


----------



## MasticatorOG

I am able to make myself breakfast these days. If I was more depressed, I would probably starve until dinner or stay in bed till 3 pm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG

Also I finished 3/4 regents. Last one is on monday: El Regents de Español. 
No pienso que mi último Regents va a ser una problema. 
Mwahahahaha Bwahahaha hehe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG

Fruitcake said:


> I sent a text I was nervous about and I didn't feel bad when the guy I texted didn't text back. Instead of assuming he dislikes me I just reminded myself that he's depressed and that someone else mentioned that he sometimes doesn't reply.
> 
> I got some nice Sesame Street plasters so that if any boys get a boo-boo while they're at mine, I can take care of them. ^w^
> 
> I watched the end of the rugby, New Zealand vs Wales, and when some dude scored the final try my dad was like, "that's our relative" and it turns out he's my cousin. I've been learning about his grandpa through some old letters my nan had. His grandpa is a guy who had a messed up life and I read some sad things about him recently. I have a memory of him and his hair waiting in front of his house when we were picking him up while away on holiday. He had very red hair and I liked him.
> 
> I managed to continue a conversation with a guy in a computer store even though I blushed suuuper hard and acted awkward. I didn't feel too bad afterward. I actually knew what I was talking about even though I feel out of my depth with regard to technology. He seemed enthusiastic because of that and he agreed with some things I said.
> 
> I had a burger with a patty made with carrot, chickpeas, ginger and pumpkin and it was yum as.
> 
> I volunteered for a few hours and got some grocery shopping done, which is a fairly productive day for me. I got to decorate little mango and peach creme desserts! I'd quite like to do baking and decorating as a job if it weren't for the hours and... pointlessness of it. Gawd damn they were delicious. I'll try to make them some time.
> 
> I didn't even have to use my AK. I gotta say it was a good day.


#goals

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> on a walk last night, a few girls passed me going for a jog up a hill (this place has hills everywhere) they stopped for a rest up ahead and as I said amusingly "it's just as difficult getting up these hills walking as it is running" to which they all laughed. I took a while to think that up but I feel it was the best bit of conversation I have had with a stranger in a while.


No no... don't be fooled. That was a glorious moment. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG

calichick said:


> I have hope because I am hopeful.
> 
> And nobody else can deprive me of my happiness.
> 
> I am resilient and I can stand on my own.
> 
> And I cannot control what other people do, but I can control myself and my own approach.
> 
> And people can feel whatever the f*** way about me.
> 
> None of this phases me. I am a strong, independent woman.
> 
> Everybody else who negates that can go f*** themselves sideways they aren't touching me with a 10-foot pole.
> 
> I can do whatever I want in life; I can be anybody I want. I respect myself and I respect boundaries and all I can do in life is strive for self-improvement. Every day, I become clearer of mind and I am able to see things I wasn't yesterday.
> 
> God is with me and I am grateful.


Amen.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison

I stopped that stupid medication. It used to relax me a bit but now it just makes me want to sleep all the time and not leave my room. I think it increases my anxiety now and makes me a bit paranoid. I feel so much better with nothing nowadays. So strange for someone that has taken pills for so much of his life.

I also forced myself to go out and see my buddy at the book market. I also spoke to the girl that looks after the market about starting to sell there again myself. It makes me feel a lot better to get out there in the land of the living.


----------



## calichick

I am so happy right now.


----------



## cybernaut

1. My printer arrived today...so now I can now stop being a lazy *** get back to research.

2. I now have the opportunity to buy a new laptop....
3. I can't wait for family to get my international travel pictures....


----------



## calichick

Those days when your faith is waning but you still manage to think optimistically. Even if it took 9 hours from the start up waking up to crack the slightest smile, how important it is to think positively at least once during the day.

That being selfless and being altruistic brightens up your heart to allow good to come in.

When nothing seems to be going right and all the pieces of the puzzle are in complete disorder, is when things are being re-arranged for a better fit.

I have faith because I see the good in people and I will love myself just as I am and constantly seek to improve my outlook and my contributions to this world. 

That being said, feeling quite awful this week. Like being dragged along by my collar each day as seemed endless at work.

Trying to obsess less by focusing on more fulfilling ways to spend my past time and money and also balancing important needs.

This Friday- going out with my friend after work
Sunday - taking an exercise class with a friend


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Had a walking meeting today, which was pleasant. Had fun planning a future outing. People were nice today.


----------



## 629753

calichick said:


> I broke it off with that guy and I'm gonna go f*** another guy just to get back at him.
> 
> These men are not worth a dime.
> 
> Just use them to f*** and cuddle and get all those needs taken care of.
> 
> Disposable like tampons.
> 
> Good riddance.


Dont do that.


----------



## Maverick34

calichick said:


> I broke it off with that guy and I'm gonna go f*** another guy just to get back at him.
> 
> These men are not worth a dime.
> 
> Just use them to f*** and cuddle and get all those needs taken care of.
> 
> Disposable like tampons.
> 
> Good riddance.


Sorry for your situation... on another note... Use me pleaseeee lol :nerd:


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

I finally finished my online training at work. Ffs, that was boring, just mind-numbingly boring. Most of it was just common sense stuff...sexual harassment, vacation and paid time off policies, payroll.


I found out I'm gonna be in New Orleans in a few weeks, and it should be part business, part pleasure. I've never been to the French Quarter or seen any of the jazz clubs, so should be fun.


----------



## calichick

impedido10 said:


> Dont do that.


I've been in a new guy's bed pretty much every weekend.

It's draining not getting attached to any one man in particular but it's also exciting getting courted in ways unexpected.

I would be going out tonight as well- but I'm so sick I can barely swallow (and hence, what's the point ) and my friend won't answer my calls.

So boo. Boo for not hooking up on Friday night.


----------



## 629753

calichick said:


> I've been in a new guy's bed pretty much every weekend.
> 
> It's draining not getting attached to any one man in particular but it's also exciting getting courted in ways unexpected.
> 
> I would be going out tonight as well- but I'm so sick I can barely swallow (and hence, what's the point ) and my friend won't answer my calls.
> 
> So boo. Boo for not hooking up on Friday night.


You will show him great manners by being a scumbag just like him


----------



## kivi

I am free! My important exams are over! :yay (they were ok I guess but I don't want to get my hopes up)


----------



## eveningbat

I have hand-washed my bedspread. It is large and doesn't fit into my washing machine.


----------



## Maverick34

calichick said:


> I've been in a new guy's bed pretty much every weekend.
> 
> It's draining not getting attached to any one man in particular but it's also exciting getting courted in ways unexpected.
> 
> I would be going out tonight as well- but I'm so sick I can barely swallow (and hence, what's the point ) and my friend won't answer my calls.
> 
> So boo. Boo for not hooking up on Friday night.


Love your [email protected]_Inaction breeds doubt and fear. Action breeds confidence and courage. If you want to conquer fear, do not sit home and think about it. Go out and get busy. ~Dale Carnegie_


----------



## derpresion

3 ppl liked my kity kats best pix that were also superawasome aff rest of ppl can eat old cucumbers


----------



## Monz

I was able to smoke a joint without being paranoid.


----------



## Kevin001

An old high school teacher of mine said she has a job opportunity for me and to meet her on Friday to talk about it. I so want to but I probably won't have a ride....ugh. Still good news though.


----------



## harrison

I found a whole box of great old books that I thought I'd sold. That always cheers me up.


----------



## Kevin001

So there is this super cute chick that works at the library that I like. I found out that she is actually the branch manager! :O She has no kids, and is a movie buff. I got to know her a little better. Not saying I have a shot but just talking to her was nice :yes.


----------



## Virgo

I laughed today.

..Also I really enjoy looking at my nice clean room, instead of when it was messy a couple days ago.


----------



## AnxiousGuy9

I'm getting new brakes on my car right now. That may not seem like "something good that happened today" but I caught it in time, they don't have to machine the rotors. Pretty reasonable price, too. Brought it in an hour ago and it's going to be ready soon....no need to find a ride to work tomorrow or borrow one of my parents' cars. And I finally found a good mechanic. I actually trust this guy, he's never tried to rip me off.


----------



## tehuti88

The other day I finally had my first full dream about Coz since his death, though it wasn't exactly a happy dream. He was still alive, having lived through his incident, but was still in rather poor health, breathing funny and such. In the dream I remembered I'd petted him just the previous day and he'd purred for me, but this day he was cranky and irritable and even hissed a few times when I tried to cuddle him. :crying: (He would occasionally, inexplicably be this way when I tried to say goodnight to him IRL and it always made me feel sad and hurt, and I'd spend extra long trying to coax him back into a good mood.) He seemed to like it a bit more when Dad petted him...I felt very sad about this and hoped he was just having a bad day.

Yesterday I had another dream about him (I didn't take notes, unfortunately, so it's vague by now), but it was happier this time. Both he and Sassy were up and about. Again, I knew Coz had been very sick and had been taken to the vet but he'd lived. Again, he was still sick and frail, but in this dream he was in a much better mood, and was almost his old self. There seemed to be lots of stuff going on and I think maybe somebody (my brother's family?) was coming over, and the cats sensed the excitement, though they didn't seem to be anxious like they would be IRL.

I picked Coz up a few times and cuddled him like I used to (and was unable to do shortly before his death, since it seemed to hurt him), and even though he still breathed oddly and I knew it was a strain, he purred for me and I loved him so. Throughout the dream we all kept wandering around the house doing things and whenever Coz went by I'd pet him and cuddle him and he would purr and it was so nice. I was so glad he'd made it, even if he was still ill and probably wouldn't be around long...at least he didn't seem to be in great pain or fear. At one point, though I can no longer remember the context, I believe he even jumped to or from a great height in the house, and I was impressed that he still had it in him. Such a wonderful cat.

At another point he went into my bedroom and I think he was trying to get into the window overlooking my bed and I had to stop him because I didn't want him knocking anything over, though I wasn't mad at him. I was going to go to bed soon (even though it was daytime) and didn't want to lock him in there with me unless he wanted to stay, but he seemed to be quite awake and active so I figured he wouldn't want to sleep in the room with me. Then Sassy tried the same thing and I was a bit more short with her because she was faster and she was being a little bratty, but I tried to hold my temper because that's just how she is. I removed her from the window and she darted from the room.

I did feel kind of sad that the cat I interacted with last in the dream was Sassy and not Coz...I miss him, and I felt so much closer to him than to Sassy. But at least he was in my dream and he seemed happy and it felt so good to cuddle him like I was unable to do in his final hours alive. He did purr for me a little the last morning we had him, though.

So it's good that I had this dream. But I'm still so sad without him. I miss his purr and his silky fur and his lovey eyes so much. :crying:

...

Every night before I go to bed I go to the front porch door, kiss my fingers and touch them to the glass, and say goodnight to Pepper, and Morty, and Lee, and the Man-W***e, and Cheesy (a feral cat we managed to befriend, catch, and take to the Humane Society--he cried so when we put him in the carrier :crying: , I felt so horrible that he probably thought we were abandoning him, but Sassy and Coz didn't like him, so I hope somebody adopted him, at least one cat would have a happy ending), and everything else that's crossed our path...I've had to add Coz to the list. I cry when saying goodnight to him. I tell him I hope he's no longer afraid or in pain, that he can see Morty and Lee again and get to know Pepper, that I love him, and miss him, and hope that some small part of him can stay here with us until I can finally let him go. I ask him to watch over Sassy because she's so lonely without him. I've been asking him to watch over my parents because their health isn't the best. I would ask him to watch over me, but it feels like too much to ask. I just wish some part of him could stay and could feel me still loving him. I can't bear for him to be completely gone. :crying:

Then I kiss my fingertip and offer it to the air--"Nose kiss"--he would almost always sniff my fingertip when I did that--then press my finger to the window--"Now I'm giving it back to you"--and I would rub my finger against his head--and then I kiss my knuckle and press it to the glass and imagine it's the soft spot just in front of his ear, which I discovered not too long before he wasn't with us anymore, and loved to kiss when I told him goodnight. And again I tell him I miss him and I love him. "Goodnight, Little Guy. Happy dreams."

I'd been asking him to come see me in my dreams because it's the only way I can see him anymore, and I had some dreams about Pepper after she died, I assumed it would be the same with him. It took a while and I was growing so sad. And the first dream made me sad as well. At least finally this dream came. At least he seemed happy. That's the good thing that happened.

...

It's kind of weird for me to ask a housecat to watch over the family when we're not doing well. I don't think I ever asked Pepper that. But it just occurred to me. Cosmas's name. Dumb name for a cat, and we rarely ever called him that. For much of his life I thought perhaps I should have named him Murphy because he just looked and acted like a Murphy. I called him Muffin and Marshmallow and Little Guy and whatnot far more often than I called him Cosmas or even Coz.

But when we got him, I was fixated on a storyline of mine with a character named Damien, who's named after another Damian, who was part of a duo. (Coz himself, when we adopted him, was in a cage with a sibling cat with brown/red spots instead of his black ones...we picked him because he had short fur and the other cat had long fur. I hope his sibling lived a long happy life.)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saints_Cosmas_and_Damian

Cosmas and Damian were patron saints of healers/healing. Veterinarians too, I just noticed.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Got a raise at work #makingit :lol Seriously I'm making twice as much as I was making and I am stunned. I almost feel guilty that things are going so well for me.


----------



## MasticatorOG

I learned the rest of the Matt Stefannina coreography for "My Way" by Fetty Wap. Dancing hard is so fun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 629753

Jesuszilla said:


> Got a raise at work #makingit :lol Seriously I'm making twice as much as I was making and I am stunned. I almost feel guilty that things are going so well for me.


Dont feel, you deserve good things.


----------



## 629753

tehuti88 said:


> The other day I finally had my first full dream about Coz since his death, though it wasn't exactly a happy dream. He was still alive, having lived through his incident, but was still in rather poor health, breathing funny and such. In the dream I remembered I'd petted him just the previous day and he'd purred for me, but this day he was cranky and irritable and even hissed a few times when I tried to cuddle him. :crying: (He would occasionally, inexplicably be this way when I tried to say goodnight to him IRL and it always made me feel sad and hurt, and I'd spend extra long trying to coax him back into a good mood.) He seemed to like it a bit more when Dad petted him...I felt very sad about this and hoped he was just having a bad day.
> 
> Yesterday I had another dream about him (I didn't take notes, unfortunately, so it's vague by now), but it was happier this time. Both he and Sassy were up and about. Again, I knew Coz had been very sick and had been taken to the vet but he'd lived. Again, he was still sick and frail, but in this dream he was in a much better mood, and was almost his old self. There seemed to be lots of stuff going on and I think maybe somebody (my brother's family?) was coming over, and the cats sensed the excitement, though they didn't seem to be anxious like they would be IRL.
> 
> I picked Coz up a few times and cuddled him like I used to (and was unable to do shortly before his death, since it seemed to hurt him), and even though he still breathed oddly and I knew it was a strain, he purred for me and I loved him so. Throughout the dream we all kept wandering around the house doing things and whenever Coz went by I'd pet him and cuddle him and he would purr and it was so nice. I was so glad he'd made it, even if he was still ill and probably wouldn't be around long...at least he didn't seem to be in great pain or fear. At one point, though I can no longer remember the context, I believe he even jumped to or from a great height in the house, and I was impressed that he still had it in him. Such a wonderful cat.
> 
> At another point he went into my bedroom and I think he was trying to get into the window overlooking my bed and I had to stop him because I didn't want him knocking anything over, though I wasn't mad at him. I was going to go to bed soon (even though it was daytime) and didn't want to lock him in there with me unless he wanted to stay, but he seemed to be quite awake and active so I figured he wouldn't want to sleep in the room with me. Then Sassy tried the same thing and I was a bit more short with her because she was faster and she was being a little bratty, but I tried to hold my temper because that's just how she is. I removed her from the window and she darted from the room.
> 
> I did feel kind of sad that the cat I interacted with last in the dream was Sassy and not Coz...I miss him, and I felt so much closer to him than to Sassy. But at least he was in my dream and he seemed happy and it felt so good to cuddle him like I was unable to do in his final hours alive. He did purr for me a little the last morning we had him, though.
> 
> So it's good that I had this dream. But I'm still so sad without him. I miss his purr and his silky fur and his lovey eyes so much. :crying:
> 
> ...
> 
> Every night before I go to bed I go to the front porch door, kiss my fingers and touch them to the glass, and say goodnight to Pepper, and Morty, and Lee, and the Man-W***e, and Cheesy (a feral cat we managed to befriend, catch, and take to the Humane Society--he cried so when we put him in the carrier :crying: , I felt so horrible that he probably thought we were abandoning him, but Sassy and Coz didn't like him, so I hope somebody adopted him, at least one cat would have a happy ending), and everything else that's crossed our path...I've had to add Coz to the list. I cry when saying goodnight to him. I tell him I hope he's no longer afraid or in pain, that he can see Morty and Lee again and get to know Pepper, that I love him, and miss him, and hope that some small part of him can stay here with us until I can finally let him go. I ask him to watch over Sassy because she's so lonely without him. I've been asking him to watch over my parents because their health isn't the best. I would ask him to watch over me, but it feels like too much to ask. I just wish some part of him could stay and could feel me still loving him. I can't bear for him to be completely gone. :crying:
> 
> Then I kiss my fingertip and offer it to the air--"Nose kiss"--he would almost always sniff my fingertip when I did that--then press my finger to the window--"Now I'm giving it back to you"--and I would rub my finger against his head--and then I kiss my knuckle and press it to the glass and imagine it's the soft spot just in front of his ear, which I discovered not too long before he wasn't with us anymore, and loved to kiss when I told him goodnight. And again I tell him I miss him and I love him. "Goodnight, Little Guy. Happy dreams."
> 
> I'd been asking him to come see me in my dreams because it's the only way I can see him anymore, and I had some dreams about Pepper after she died, I assumed it would be the same with him. It took a while and I was growing so sad. And the first dream made me sad as well. At least finally this dream came. At least he seemed happy. That's the good thing that happened.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's kind of weird for me to ask a housecat to watch over the family when we're not doing well. I don't think I ever asked Pepper that. But it just occurred to me. Cosmas's name. Dumb name for a cat, and we rarely ever called him that. For much of his life I thought perhaps I should have named him Murphy because he just looked and acted like a Murphy. I called him Muffin and Marshmallow and Little Guy and whatnot far more often than I called him Cosmas or even Coz.
> 
> But when we got him, I was fixated on a storyline of mine with a character named Damien, who's named after another Damian, who was part of a duo. (Coz himself, when we adopted him, was in a cage with a sibling cat with brown/red spots instead of his black ones...we picked him because he had short fur and the other cat had long fur. I hope his sibling lived a long happy life.)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saints_Cosmas_and_Damian
> 
> Cosmas and Damian were patron saints of healers/healing. Veterinarians too, I just noticed.


Rest in peace fur


----------



## kivi

My first time swimming at the beach this year. It has the perfect warmth.
(Few days ago I went on a tour but I thought it'd be a short one. It wasn't and other people started to swim. Now I have finally swum.)


----------



## cybernaut

I've pretty much been a borderline housewife this summer..but my cooking skills have been ON point lately....I'm even starting to enjoy it.I only ate out one time this entire month.Hopefully, I can keep this up once classes started next week....


----------



## AllTheSame

My new job is going well. I visited seven stores today, including three follow-ups from yesterday to take care of issues. I didn't hit any brick walls today, so no follow-ups tomorrow and I'm only working half a day


----------



## Cyclonic

I deleted my last remaining online dating profile and it feels a bit liberating


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Finally got my Xbox to come back to life after a couple hours. Idk why it stopped in the first place, nothing happened to it :/ stupid junk. I'm just happy it's up and running again


----------



## LaurelHS

This morning I went to the local Canada Day parade/civic ceremony by myself. I sometimes feel pretty awkward going to public events by myself but I got dressed up in patriotic red and went there anyway. I ended up chatting with a few other women while waiting for the parade to start and even posed for a few casual pictures with them. Meeting some friendly strangers was definitely a good thing that happened to me today.


----------



## AllTheSame

I kicked butt at work today. My boss and I are meeting up next Tuesday with one of our biggest vendors so he wanted me to take care of issues at one of the locations this morning. I emailed him with what was done and he's happy. He told me to go have fun with my family this weekend and not think about work for a while.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I got my first job invitation since joining UpWork. I have to transcribe an hour long podcast video and I'll make $30...should take me 3 hours. What I would give to get even 10 of these jobs every week.


----------



## kivi

It was after midnight so it's today.

I went to a club with my mother and cousin. It's my first time going to a place like that. There were also those guys who asked us to play a game before. I made a small talk with them and actually danced (I am surprised for myself, lol). It was nice.


----------



## calichick

Things are starting to get better.

One of my closest friends whom I had perhaps never gone 10 minutes without texting, dropped all communication with me last week and I also came down with a pretty bad cold; and that in combination with some unnecessary drama at work (probably exacerbated by the fact that I wasn't 100% mentally present due to first two things mentioned), along with the newness of hooking up with random guys and trying to navigate my way through my current priorities took a beating on me for the past few weeks. Physically, mentally destroyed. Binging on processed foods left and right, acne flare ups, sleeping habits got off track.

Friend is going through some issues of his own; work problems have started to alleviate, am 95% healthy again and I have the majority of the weekends in July planned out.

I'm planning on taking classes as well during the week and reinvigorating my lifestyle with healthy choices.

But most importantly, I am striving to become more self-sufficient and less reliant on any one person. Meaning, doing things alone and making decisions independently. It's hard. It's hard when you want feedback; validation; companionship; dependency. But it has to be done sooner or later and being a free agent comes with less let downs rather than expecting other people to be present for you all the time.

I've always been kind of a loner to begin with, it's not like much has changed. Just have a little more money now, some nicer clothes, and a more biting sense of humor...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

the cheat said:


> I got my first job invitation since joining UpWork. I have to transcribe an hour long podcast video and I'll make $30...should take me 3 hours. What I would give to get even 10 of these jobs every week.


that's great have you done transcribing before. ? can you type fast? did they issue a deadline for when they want it back?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

KILOBRAVO said:


> that's great have you done transcribing before. ? can you type fast? did they issue a deadline for when they want it back?


Thank you.

I got started with transcription through an idea I had to transcribe a popular iTunes sports podcast. I made a site for $20 and paid $20 for a 12 month transcription software, and added a Paypal donate button lol I got $40 back pretty quickly, from a few deaf individuals who really appreciated it but it ended up not being worth the time investment when no more money came in.

Anyways, I'm not a particularly fast typer so if I were doing it that way, it'd take over 5 hours. But I made $40 through transcribing on Amazon Mechanical Turk, and I realized I couldn't withdraw it or even use it on Amazon.ca(I'm Canadian), and I had to spend it on Amazon.com, I just went ahead and bought a decent microphone. With this I can dictate the first draft which will save me so much time.

The deadline is July 6th but I'll have it done Monday afternoon. Hopefully it goes well cause if I can get enough jobs and do them well, I can start asking for more than $10/hour lol


----------



## MasticatorOG

I took a good nap

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizarre

I met a new friend


----------



## caelle

I'm getting a handle on this messy, unorganized living space of mine. I wish I could put things in their proper place after I finish using them. But instead I just put it where ever and tell myself I'll get to it later. And then weeks later I have a huge mess.


----------



## McFly

Finally made a steak without ruining it. It was a rib eye, I salted it and let it sit for 10 minutes, then did a dry rub of herbs, seared it on the grill then cooked until it was done. Cooked all the way through and came out tender and juicy.


----------



## calichick

Tonight was an absolutely awesome July 4th.

I got together with some friends and I met an awesome girl who has all her sh*t together. Watched the fireworks on a boat.

Made two new potential plans for upcoming weeks. One includes a flight, the other is a night on the town.

So excited and alive and youthful right now. Planning on going to exercise classes later this week.

_There's no place I'd rather be._


----------



## kivi

My old highschool friend, who has been studying in another city for 2 years, sent me a message. She has been sending before, too even if I forget to send the first message myself. :/
I should try to arrange a meetup with her sometime.


----------



## endlessabyss

I was awaiting a parcel which was due to arrive today.. when I woke up I was so nervous I nearly vomited. The delivery guy called me early (I can't even remember the last time I spoke to a person on the phone -gags-) but I answered it after a few rings and he was very kind and helpful. He just left and right now I'm sitting here with my parcel, rather proud of myself~


----------



## Kevin001

I got my jacket for work today and the wardrobe lady complimented me on my shoulders. Hmm, I'm glad someone noticed the gains. :laugh:


----------



## calichick

Today went really well actually.

I got a lot accomplished at work and....there's this guy.

He's one of the founders at my company and I think he likes me because he's always around when I happen to be in close proximity and he has the most lingering stares.

He gets this really intense look in his eyes which makes me feel so awkward and uncomfortable that I just end up scurrying for cover because I'm afraid of that look...that preying mantis look that completely subjectifies everything that I am.

His office is right around the corner to the kitchen so I come around it two times today, the first time, I finish making my food and he comes in and is looking at me out of the corner of his eye and I flee.

The second time, I'm talking to a coworker of mine and he comes directly by us and is staring into my eyes without any expression, not so much as flinching, and I'm in my cute little dress and feeling pretty and in a good mood from the nice weather out and I give him a slight smile which is the most I can muster up because he's so darn cute.

He's so handsome and intelligent and seems pretty down to earth. And his voice. I love his voice.

That is all.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Interestingly, sleep. Sometimes, I just need to shut off. Ahhhh!


----------



## noydb

I got excused from jury duty!!


----------



## Kevin001

noydb said:


> I got excused from jury duty!!


Oh wow congrats. Huge relief I bet .


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Finished my first job on upwork.com last night, and earned $30 USD(including a $5 bonus!)which is about $38 Canadian...and since this guy has a regular podcast, this could be my first "client"...now I just need a few more weekly clients and I...might actually have a job? Weird lol


----------



## noydb

Got through work in one piece today and didn't even get too flustered. Win!! (Let's ignore the fact that it wasn't busy considering how many management and maintenance people were in today).



Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow congrats. Huge relief I bet .


It sure is! Thanks


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I promised myself that I would go and I did.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I didn't fall asleep in class.


----------



## noydb

Had a _really_ good dream. Like _really_ _*really*_ good. :troll


----------



## tea111red

noydb said:


> Had a _really_ good dream. Like _really_ _*really*_ good. :troll


I want one of those, lol.


----------



## harrison

I had a great day - went to see my buddy at the book market again and also talked to the new girl that organises it. Management there are pretty hopeless so you really have to be persistent with them, but I made myself keep calling and hassling them. So now I'll be able to start selling there again soon.

It's a great atmosphere and I know pretty much everyone there so it's perfect for me. I can also sell quite a few books if I'm reasonably smart about it. My friend took 700 dollars today so I should be able to get close to that too. Not bad for a days work - and it's in cash.


----------



## noydb

tea111red said:


> I want one of those, lol.


Yeah but I wish it wasn't just a dream.


----------



## tea111red

noydb said:


> Yeah but I wish it wasn't just a dream.


What's weird is that I actually did end up having a pretty good dream.

I wish it wasn't just a dream, too, lol.


----------



## kivi

Finally found nice shoes and bought them.


----------



## Andre

A salesman with the mattress company called to ask how I felt about my mattress and when I said it was too firm he offered to send a topper to make is softer free of charge.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess the fact that that idiot didn't hit me on the way to work is a good thing.


----------



## Kevin001

I got a surprised text message, it made my day.


----------



## MasticatorOG

I found a new show on the Netflix. And I made progress on following through with my night routine. And I found an app to get me off my phone when I'm in bed. THAT'S RIGHT, MASTICATOR, YAS! 😆

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## noydb

Work was okay even though everyone was being hella *****y. I, however, remained pleasant the entire time. I am _such_ a good person. 0


----------



## Ai

My new prescription didn't make me nauseous and I got to video chat with my boyfriend, whom I don't get to see nearly enough. :heart


----------



## Still Waters

I think I'm an awfully dull person -I like the feeling of accomplishing even small things.-Today was made up of a lot of small stuff-fresh sheets on the bed,filled up the gas tank,got some bills paid and set an appointment for an oil change. Makes me feel like a grownup with a tidied up life!! May not last,but it's peaceful and calming.....


----------



## noydb

Still Waters said:


> I think I'm an awfully dull person -I like the feeling of accomplishing even small things.-Today was made up of a lot of small stuff-fresh sheets on the bed,filled up the gas tank,got some bills paid and set an appointment for an oil change. Makes me feel like a grownup with a tidied up life!! May not last,but it's peaceful and calming.....


I guess I am awfully dull too, then, coz I find that sort of stuff very satisfying. :grin2:


----------



## MasticatorOG

I'm laughing thru the pain. MWAHAHAHAHA. hehe. chortle. chuckle like a knuckle.


----------



## AllTheSame

Work went really well today (after a bit of a rough start). I'm pretty comfortable using the sales apps on my tablet now. My boss did a surprise follow up with me today on a sales call, and was really pleased with how I did, and how I followed up. We walked through one of the stores and he pointed out one thing I need to work on, but other than that it was all good. I had lunch with him today and got some positive feedback, but as usual he's pushing me to do more. He's going to really set me free soon. I'll probably be going out of state to help with some startups and resets soon. I'm anxious about that but also pretty confident I can do this.


----------



## MasticatorOG

I can do this. It feels good to smile when depression says pout and laugh when anxiety says cry. I need to remember this feeling when depression threatens me with amnesia. Like I can do this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## calichick

I'm gonna do something that petrifies the sh*t out of me:

*Add everyone that I have ever known but have been too fearful of adding on social media* :lol

Oh yea, just got real now baby.

Facing the imminent rejection from 75% of them I'm suspecting cause haven't seen a bunch in so long.


----------



## LaurelHS

I found an earring that I misplaced weeks ago.


----------



## Charmander

Had a good grade come through for the final thing I was waiting for. That lecturer is a harsh grader too but he didn't have anything negative to say about it. It was a group project but I ended up doing it myself because the others had forgotten about it and gone away for the summer.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had a very stressful but otherwise really good day at work today. I'm still out of town, but my boss drove back this afternoon. He said the woman that's helping to train me on things, that I'm working with this week really likes me, because "I don't just stand around, I actually work to help get it done". And before he left my boss said I did really well. Hearing those two things really felt good, because I was really worried, really anxious about today. I've been anxious about it for weeks, actually, but so far it's going really well. Stupid anxiety.


----------



## anxious87

I was slightly more attentive and sociable today. The outcome was nice.


----------



## Kevin001

I got my first full paycheck from my security job.


----------



## lockS

I got through another day at work. I even tried socializing a bit.


----------



## Andre

I cleaned the bathroom and then posted of my accomplishment in the hope of affirming a good thing that I did.


----------



## calichick

Game plan for tomorrow:

4 pm - get off work
7 pm - dinner w/ friend
8:30 pm - drinks
9-10:30 pm - xxx

I'm ready for Friday night, I'm ready to fck this sht up


----------



## sajs

I have plans for Friday, but the whole thing is a prank for the chick

We will dinner at 7pm
get drinks at 8:30pm
and I will be leaving at 9pm

but shhh ...


----------



## calichick

sajs said:


> I have plans for Friday, but the whole thing is a prank for the chick
> 
> We will dinner at 7pm
> get drinks at 8:30pm
> and I will be leaving at 9pm
> 
> but shhh ...


When in reality you'll prob just be on SAS all night lol.

Here's to getting laid


----------



## sajs

calichick said:


> When in reality you'll prob just be on SAS all night lol.
> 
> Here's to getting laid


Yes, of course, after getting home at 22pm.


----------



## calichick

sajs said:


> Yes, of course, after getting home at 22pm.


22 pm? Wtf is that, underwater time?


----------



## sajs

calichick said:


> 22 pm? Wtf is that, underwater time?


Sorry, I know you are slow so I wanted to make clear that I was refering to ten pm.


----------



## calichick

sajs said:


> Sorry, I know you are slow so I wanted to make clear that I was refering to ten pm.


Nope, you wouldn't say "22 pm" wise one, you would say "22:00"

22 pm does not exist.

Honey.

Damn I'm smart as f***


----------



## sajs

calichick said:


> Nope, you wouldn't say "22 pm" wise one, you would say "22:00"
> 
> 22 pm does not exist.
> 
> Honey.
> 
> Damn I'm smart as f***


If I say 22:00 its the same as saying 22 or 22hs, which brings me back to my previous post about wanting to make clear that I was talking about night time and to my point that you are slow.

Pat yourself on the back, thats not lame at all.


----------



## calichick

sajs said:


> If I say 22:00 its the same as saying 22 or 22hs, which brings me back to my previous post about wanting to make clear that I was talking about night time and to my point that you are slow.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, thats not lame at all.


But you relayed it incorrectly, notating the 24-hour time clock with the 12-hour time division.

And when you put 22 pm together that equates to 10 am, ergo, 22 hours 'post meridiem', meaning you'd be on SAS beginning 10 am on Friday morning which is more than likely accurate.

So


----------



## sajs

calichick said:


> But you relayed it incorrectly, notating the 24-hour time clock with the 12-hour time division.
> 
> And when you put *22 pm together that equates to 10 am, ergo, 22 hours 'post meridiem*', meaning you'd be on SAS beginning 10 am on Friday morning which is more than likely accurate.
> 
> So


Excellent logic. FYI when you say am or pm you are talking about a characteristic of the time you are talking about not something that defines it in the past or future. 
Even if what you say was right, the calculation of 22 *hours* POST meridiem does not yield 10 since the difference is only 12.

Rookie.


----------



## calichick

sajs said:


> Excellent logic. FYI when you say am or pm you are talking about a characteristic of the time you are talking about not something that defines it in the past or future.
> Even if what you say was right, the calculation of 22 *hours* POST meridiem does not yield 10 since the difference is only 12.
> 
> Rookie.


um

22 hours post meridiem literally means "22 hours after midday".

Why do you think they say, 10 pm or 5 pm?

It means 5 HOURS past noon.

Do the math.

And am and pm are not characteristics of time they notate how many hours past noon and midnight we are.


----------



## sajs

calichick said:


> um
> 
> 22 hours post meridiem literally means "22 hours after midday".
> 
> Why do you think they say, 10 pm or 5 pm?
> 
> It means 5 HOURS past noon.
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> *And am and pm are not characteristics of time they notate how many hours past noon and midnight we are.*


they are not characteristics inherent to time, but its clear I didn't mean that. Characteristics in the sense of "adjective".


----------



## cosmicslop

A sibling who was emotionally abusive to me finally left today after a one week visit. Now I can get back fully to things that are important to me.


----------



## thetown

I woke up early today to start studying and started working right away. Usually whenever I sleep for too long, I end up being very lazy and do absolutely nothing productive.


----------



## anxious87

I stuck with the lengthy conversations today. I wasn't sure I could do it midway because I was having trouble controlling my breathing, but I figured out how to manage. It was very uncomfortable, but at the end of the day I'm glad I stuck with it.


----------



## millenniumman75

Apparently, all of the tests I went through came back fine - "no news is good news" was the theme.


----------



## anxious87

I have several:
-It was the first day since last week of starting back up on my exercise routine
-A customer that I was dreading would give negative feedback sent something moderately positive
-A misguided response from an internal employee was about to consume my night, but I decided to use the energy to make my first draft of my detailed travel plans. Their response no longer has meaning to me and this also helped reduce some travel anxiety I had been experiencing
-My folding table arrived today


----------



## Kevin001

Finally got my raise for my cashier job. Its just 60 cent but that is good to me.


----------



## noydb

Alcohol and music.


----------



## cybernaut

I got an interview offer for this internship that I applied to :grin2:. It relates to my field and I have to practice what I'm going to say-big time....


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I'm over target for work tasks the past month....and beat my target for today....


----------



## KILOBRAVO

calichick said:


> um
> 
> Do the math.


It's "maths" dear. "Maths" It's short for mathematics, amazingly.

!!This goes for everyone else too!!


----------



## tehuti88

Someone FINALLY traded me a creature I've been longing for since June 2014! :grin2:



He's so pretty!


----------



## Kevin001

My protein powder just got delivered.....yeah.


----------



## Milco

This CD arrived today. Didn't think I'd actually be able to get it, since it's from 1991, but so glad I did! 

(Really good, early 90s-style thrash metal)


----------



## May19

I woke up lmfao. Could have died in my sleep. We don't know.


----------



## PandaBearx

Not today but this week I hung out with some friends downtown, met a few new faces, and went to a party in which I managed not to die. 

Nothing too crazy, but I pushed myself out of my comfort zone and had a good time in the process.


----------



## Mokenowitz

Somewhat successful in maintaining eye contact for shorter periods of time. It doesn't seem to be that much, but ..at least I am becoming much more organized. This may be an interesting journey.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had a really good visit with my daughter. She told me about her first day at the hospital, I told her some things that needed to be said. It was good to see her. Visitation was in the cafeteria that was just packed with parents and patients, it would have been nice to have some space and a little more privacy but we both dealt with it really well. We both had a little anxiety I think but we both dealt with it really well. I'm proud of her for speaking up, for saying she needed help, and for trying to get help for herself. I couldn't be more proud. She's stronger than she realizes, she just....needs to realize it lol. And she needs to use the coping mechanisms that work for her.


----------



## wiZZ

Lost a few more pounds when I looked at the scale. Now I've gone from 230-213 in 3 weeks.


----------



## kivi

I'm staying at my mother's aunt. She is a kind old lady and she's a singer (she has concerts with other old people). We talked about old family memories, our cat and her old cat (she loves cats). It was sweet. My grandmother is very outspoken compared to her.


----------



## Kevin001

I got my friend back .


----------



## flyingMint

Found out I made the Dean's list last semester despite school being over for about 2 months lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A cute gal asked for my number


----------



## harrison

Had a great afternoon visiting my friend yesterday. I often start telling myself I shouldn't go before these things but I made myself do it again and it was great. His gf was there and she's lovely - but quite tiring. I came home afterwards quite glad I'm not in a relationship at the moment, I really don't think I have the energy right now for all that.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

Cooked a small family dinner at my house. Comfort food, consisting of sloppy joes on potato rolls and delicious crispy French fries. I don't normally eat food like that since my stomach hasn't been able to handle it lately, but I was able to eat it without issue and actually enjoy my food. Everyone had a good evening and lots of laughs were shared by all.


----------



## Hope93

I listened to a meditation for anxiety and over thinking, from Michael sealey on youtube, which left me feeling A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!


----------



## thebigofan

I won $11! yay!


----------



## Crisigv

More over time than just today, but my credit cards are no longer maxed out. I'm paying just a little more than the minimum, and it's helping. Just slow going I guess, but progress is progress.


----------



## daDaniel

I attended a really cool seminar about entrepreneurship at work today.


----------



## EternalCarrot

I didn't feel anxious driving today


----------



## Innocent James

I got called for a job! I feel so happy I can finally get my life back on track.


----------



## feels

Yesterday me and two of my favorite people saw Don't Breath in one of those Dolby theaters at an AMC and holy **** those tickets were $20 each but it is so ****ing worth it. It was huge, the sound quality was crazy, and the chairs reclined. We felt like kings lol It was a really cool way to see a horror movie too.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Yesterday me and two of my favorite people saw Don't Breath in one of those Dolby theaters at an AMC and holy **** those tickets were $20 each but it is so ****ing worth it. It was huge, the sound quality was crazy, and the chairs reclined. We felt like kings lol It was a really cool way to see a horror movie too.


Sweet, how was the movie though?


----------



## Andre

My room mate bought one of the mattresses I have left over that I didn't want. She slept comfortably on it. I'm happy that she's able to use it and she could pay something for it and that it's out of the way.


----------



## overthinker94

i got my eyebrows retouched up before school starts and they look fab


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Sweet, how was the movie though?


It was pretty damn good. I think I enjoy horror the most when it feels more realistic and less supernatural and this was definitely one of those films. It never felt boring it was almost always suspenseful. Omg there's some crazy **** that happens towards the end though that had the whole ****ing theater cracking up. I think everyone should see it for that scene alone.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> It was pretty damn good. I think I enjoy horror the most when it feels more realistic and less supernatural and this was definitely one of those films. It never felt boring it was almost always suspenseful. Omg there's some crazy **** that happens towards the end though that had the whole ****ing theater cracking up. I think everyone should see it for that scene alone.


Good to know, will see soon .


----------



## Kevin001

I had a pretty good phone conversation earlier....it was nice .


----------



## tea111red

had men be nice to me (but then it depresses me at the same time because i can't get that regularly irl).


----------



## Ai

Had an interview today and it didn't end quite as catastrophically as I had been anticipating. I'll know by Tuesday or so if I've made it to the second round of interviews. So. Fingers crossed. 

I will be so relieved when all the malarkey of my past job is completely behind me...


----------



## MTCC27

I had to miss three days of work last week to get some dental work done and my boss slipped me $250 today which is close enough to what I lost from missing the three days. I also had a pretty intense 2v2 ball session. Today was a good day.


----------



## Virgo

Well something good that's GOING to happen is I'm starting my painting class today, and today for my birthday I'm taking a few people after class to a sushi place  Today's gonna be nice! Despite waiting to do all of my other schoolwork to cram on my own birthday and the next day..........


----------



## Mrs Robot

Turned 26 today xP


----------



## Kevin001

I got my haircut with hardly any issues.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Two of my favorite songs played on the radio this morning. One is playing right now...


----------



## The Library of Emma

3 of my favorite songs played on the radio today.


----------



## Theonetheory

I noticed someone staring at me while i was singing in my car but didn't stop.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Not today, but the last 30 days I got:
- a volunteer position
- a part time job
- a full time job
- my full driver's license 

as opposed to my last 500 days where I accomplished nothing.


----------



## An HP Laptop

Visited some of my relatives for a few hours, had a short chat with my cousin, and got to hold my baby nephew. Was dreading going at first but I was glad I went.


----------



## SmokeyWillow

Well today I made a recording of me playing the guitar for some person who I started talking to on Facebook. Haha it wasn't that good but i'm proud of being able to record something of me for someone else to hear. I thought I was going to die when I did it lol...


----------



## harrison

Well this medication seems to work so there's always that.


----------



## pollutedessence

Theonetheory said:


> I noticed someone staring at me while i was singing in my car but didn't stop.


Kudos! :clap8) Can't say I would've done the same! hahaha


----------



## Kevin001

My first date went amazing.


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> My first date went amazing.


Good to hear, man. I met an amazing woman on SAS who I consider to be a very good friend of mine. Meeting up for the first time is....really tough (or it was for me). Good to hear it went well.


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Good to hear, man. I met an amazing woman on SAS who I consider to be a very good friend of mine. Meeting up for the first time is....really tough (or it was for me). Good to hear it went well.


Yeah it was something I would of never have done in the past. But man was it worth it.


----------



## Cashel

I was offered a job.


----------



## Abhorsen

I got **** done (despite feeling sick)


----------



## An HP Laptop

I went to the barbers and didn't feel too uncomfortable.


----------



## Overdrive

I've managed to improve the acoustics of my room with a test mic and some diy acoustic panels.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Been feeling low quite a bit lately and all morning I felt especially low. Then watched some inspiring videos on YouTube and read some posts on the forum and just realized I actually feel so much better this afternoon. I felt like jumping around my apartment for joy (actually I did) LOL!


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm still out of town for my job. And today went really well, again. I feel like my anxiety was totally manageable, and I feel like I'm connecting with people, smiling, making conversation (though I still most def do have some anxiety).

After the staff meeting and all the presentations from clients this morning we all went out to lunch. I was at a table with my boss' boss and two of the reps from our biggest client. We talked and I kept up with the conversation and contributed. After lunch I got up and moved over to another table we occupied (there were a lot of us) because I was riding with my boss and he was there, and his group hadn't finished up yet.

He stopped and introduced me to everyone, and they went around the table and introduced themselves to me one by one. I explained what my job title was and told them a little bit about what I was doing there. And I'm really amazed at how calm I was, I think I handled it really well. There was my boss and nine other saleswomen at the table, and one of our clients, and me. My boss invited three of the girls back to the hotel so they could pick up some equipment they needed. We all went to his room and he also had them walk me through, step by step how to do my expenses. I feel like I got along really well with them, like it went really, really well. Then I went to dinner with my boss, his boss, and his sister. And that went really well, also. I had a beer, and it was a very light-hearted, very laid back mood. Went to the bar at the hotel afterwards with them and had another beer (they put back a few more than me).

I wish I could feel like this all the time, and something tells me it might not last....but...it might, who knows lol. Starting back on the med I stopped seems to have made a huge difference in how I've been feeling over the last few days. Just....huge.


----------



## kivi

We were searching for dormitory inside the campus and there wasn't any place left there but when my father called one of the private dorms, one student moved to a university's dorm (which I wasn't chosen to for financial reasons-both parents work) just at the moment so we found a place for myself inside the campus. Otherwise, I'll have to spend 3 hours for every round trip on public transport from university to another dorm that is far away from the campus.


----------



## Topia

I had an exam and the lecturer practically gave me the answers. I feel kind of bad but I'm also not one to complain about the free marks.


----------



## Virgo

The lady in front of me in the McDonald's drive-thru PAID FOR MY MEAL.

Imagine driving up to the first window and the guy is smiling and he says, "That lady in front of you just paid for your meal." I was like... "WHAT? REALLY? REALLY? U KIDDIN ME???? O-....OKAY!! AWESOME!!"

I was amazed. It was such a random act of kindness. I got to thank her, too.


----------



## Equity

Had some pretty good olives.


----------



## Batcat

A girl initiated a conversation with me in a lecture and I didn't stutter or spill alphabetti spaghetti. Did help that she was one of those people who're easy to talk to; hopefully I'll see her again next week.


----------



## 806210

Talked to an old friend that I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

Went to the mall and brought some clothes for my birthday. Also ate some teriyaki chicken and red velvet cake.


----------



## Rex87

I got a job! After feeling as my situation was dire, bills are due, no money to pay it, need money for living expenses, etc. Looking for jobs all day, and got nothing, applied to some and nothing. I was like I'm never going to get a job, how am I going to get out of this?It wasn't good, a true nightmare!

Monday I got a call from a unfamiliar number, I didn't answer. If its important they will leave a message. It was, they left a message, it was actually my old boss offering me a job(he been trying get a hold of me for a bit, I have 2 other voicemails from him...I could of really missed out on this). I then quickly returned his call . Job sounds perfect! It's my old job and more, decent pay(some would say dude...what? That's good pay. Its decent...decently good I'd say lol. Very grateful of course, doubt I could of got this anywhere else), full time. Wasn't expecting this at all, I thought i would end up working some dead end job with a low pay, just to slowly get myself back on my feet. I really couldn't have asked for better.

The job I had previously with the company I label as the best job I had. Because I had the least amount of complaints about it, as well as I enjoyed doing it. I mean actually my last job is more enjoyable but all the **** I dealt with kinda makes it not really worth it. So yeah, like I said I couldn't asked for better. I have a lot more responsibilities with this position, and I have to be creative with my time as the workload is light(one of the reasons I left. lower pay and part time hours back then though), but yeah I can do it and I'm very grateful.

Work has been my life since my first job at 16 and most my adult life so far. Sometimes my job can stress me ouy like crazy(minimal stress with this job though, its a small company with a very laid back enviroment. I probably won't see my boss again for a while, even over a year. Doesn't really matter though as he's a laid back guy).But still, I love working, I love making money. So when I made the tough decision to not work any more because of sa in Jan '15, I knew my life was about to be pretty sucky. Not to mention I need money to live. My sa is far from where I want it, I was definitely thinking about this, can i do this job? But when will my sa be where I want it? So I just went for it! Can't let this terrible sa rule my life. And actually this job should help my sa believe, with it's fairly decent amount of customer interaction(wonder if any of those customers missed me lol). Anyway I'm excited, should start on Monday. Definitely ready to get my life back!


----------



## Dreaming1111

Saw my dad after many years of being out of touch. So glad I finally did this. 0


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I saw my dad


----------



## saminaik

*Favorite french cheese toast*

Got to eat my favorite french cheese toast at my favorite joint.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I found so many photos and videos from the past few years in my email...thought they were lost forever. Smiling a lot right now.


----------



## Hope93

I went to the gym alone for the second time, and socialised with a couple of people =) Felt amazing!


----------



## AllTheSame

Went to my kids' hs football game, and we had fun. Got some pretty awesome pics. I miss my kids so it's always awesome to see them, oc. It also felt good to get out and relax and do something fun for once. There was an amazing sunset not long after the game started, right in front of us.


----------



## 806210

I went to a coffee shop where my drum teacher was performing!


----------



## Kevin001

I video chatted today with my bae today....it was nice.


----------



## kivi

My sister knows I'll miss our cat so she posted a cute new photo of him this morning. My eyes filled with tears. :')


----------



## 552569

I went to the doctor and it went well


----------



## kivi

I see slightly chubby cats here. It's good that they have enough cat food (I've seen) and they're not starving.


----------



## Andre

I took some steps to alleviate pain today. I bought caffeine pills and a pill splitter, and something else I can't remember at this time. Oh right, mouthwash with enzymes in it. Then I ate a zucchini.


----------



## kivi

I made new friends from my major! :yay


----------



## kivi

My credit card password problem is solved. I changed it and it works now. (I took the first password with phone service but it seems like ATM works better.)


----------



## cuppy

I bought a whole bunch of stuff. I guess shopping makes me happy.

Oh oh! I got the Trader Joe's Pumpkin Spice body butter!! :yay

Pumpkin pumpkin pumpkin!!


----------



## kivi

Today I learned that my old close friend whom I lost contact with ~8 years ago stays in the same dorm as me.


----------



## Still Waters

Bills are all paid for the month,even managed to put a little in savings! Bought a few small items I've needed for quite awhile and they were on sale! Also bought a set of 4 black,Walking Dead glasses -regularly $20.00 -but I got the set for $5.00. (I don't need them but they're kinda fun to have.). Tomorrow I'll get a haircut so I can quit looking like a hippie.


----------



## Equity

My mouse cord under slightly elevated keyboard platform idea worked.


----------



## kivi

I managed to connect university's wifi. I have good internet almost everytime now.


----------



## Cashel

I worked the department all by myself today. I think I did a satisfactory job. We'll see what my boss says tomorrow.


----------



## Bonfiya

I saw dolphins today!


----------



## Kevin001

Bonfiya said:


> I saw dolphins today!


Sea World?


----------



## harrison

Felt very bad this morning but better tonight. Just bloated and sick from these stupid pills.


----------



## Bonfiya

Kevin001 said:


> Sea World?


At the beach! I took some videos because they passed by more than once but the quality's real crap because my phone's camera is so mediocre... but I saw dolphins!


----------



## Kevin001

Bonfiya said:


> At the beach! I took some videos because they passed by more than once but the quality's real crap because my phone's camera is so mediocre... but I saw dolphins!


Omg post the videos. :grin2:

That is so cool though.


----------



## Bonfiya

Kevin001 said:


> Omg post the videos. :grin2:
> 
> That is so cool though.


Lol how do you even post videos on here? It's super pixelated though because I zoomed in as much as I could so you can't see the dolphins as good as you probably could've. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Bonfiya said:


> Lol how do you even post videos on here? It's super pixelated though because I zoomed in as much as I could so you can't see the dolphins as good as you probably could've. :lol


Idk I think most people just upload them to youtube. As long as I can see the fins I'm good. :laugh:


----------



## Marlena

Good think that happened today... 
I cooked tomato soup and it turned out to be tasty


----------



## Bonfiya

Kevin001 said:


> Idk I think most people just upload them to youtube. As long as I can see the fins I'm good. :laugh:


I didn't realise it'd take so long to upload lmao. But here you go (just ignore the really good camera work).

One where it jumped out:






One where they're way waaayy in the background that basically all you can see is their splashes but they're there! :






I swear it looked way better in person. :blank:lol


----------



## Kevin001

Bonfiya said:


> I didn't realise it'd take so long to upload lmao. But here you go (just ignore the really good camera work).
> 
> One where it jumped out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One where they're way waaayy in the background that basically all you can see is their splashes but they're there! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear it looked way better in person. :blank:lol


Omg I see it.....I see it.










Thanks for uploading it. :grin2:

Is that your dog in the 2nd video? :lol


----------



## Bonfiya

Kevin001 said:


> Omg I see it.....I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for uploading it. :grin2:
> 
> Is that your dog in the 2nd video? :lol


Haha I wish! It kept on rolling in the sand all happy, it was so cute but it's not mine. The dog belonged to the random guy that was lying on the beach looking dead in the video.


----------



## Kevin001

Bonfiya said:


> Haha I wish! It kept on rolling in the sand all happy, it was so cute but it's not mine. The dog belonged to the random guy that was lying on the beach looking dead in the video.


Lmao.....nice videos though, thanks once again.


----------



## cybernaut

I had an interview today...It was intense. It involved a phone interview,an in-person interview with the Human Resources manager, and an in-person interview with 2 employees. I think the interviewers liked me though.My intuition is telling me that they might hire me.


----------



## Steve French

Climbed a 120 foot tower today, then rappelled down. Didn't freak out too much at all, it was even kind of exciting. I had been worrying about this for some time.


----------



## kivi

I finished my stationery shopping today :yay. I only need to go to the library tomorrow. I walked around crowded streets with cardboards as big as me and it was important not to constrict them, I think I was successful about it.


----------



## Smallfry

This person who I was trying to help ended up giving me the run around so I told them straight up to stop messing me about. Felt good.


----------



## Ai

Got a lot of cuddling (etc) time with my boyfriend. It's really nice to be able to wake up with him. Though it gets substantially more difficult every time one of us has to leave (long-distance relationship) and I still feel a little sullen at the moment, I also feel... re-engergized somehow. Like I can take on the world. I'm the last person I ever expected to fall victim to sap, but I love him so much.

He also left his Hufflepuff sweatshirt here (which I suspect he may or may not have done on purpose.) Finders, randsomers. :heart


----------



## slyfox

Visited a pumpkin farm with my dad, which had a lot of petting zoo animals. Even hand fed an emu there. Surprisingly didn't hurt but was a little scary with how sudden it pecked.

Also the one of the superworms(related to mealworms but bigger) I was raising with my dad finally went into the pupae stage. Yeah I know that they have to be separated from each other to pupate(unlike mealworms), but it still took a long time. Only 30+ more grubs/larva to go.


----------



## harrison

Sat in the sun this morning. Thank God it's getting warmer.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I went to a revision lecture for biology. The staff gave me (and everyone else ofc) a booklet that's helping me study for the looming exam. The lecture itself was decently helpful, too. I think the whole thing will help get me to an 80-90% on the exam. Not too bad, considering bio is my weakest subject, and I've done very little all year. Still getting a B. Heh.


----------



## kivi

I'm happy that I managed to translate chapters from two books (well, I think they're understandable but some of the terms was very hard to translate, I hope they don't look ridiculous) and read a chapter from another book today. I'll read other books that I've found to see if there are any different, remarkable informations to translate.


----------



## kivi

I finished my work which I made with a new font I created. I like this font (maybe it'll improve over time) and I'm thinking about using it on another assignments too.


----------



## Turtledove

Got fruits and veggies at the store, getting lots of energy from having healthier food around.


----------



## Crisigv

I got called as a reference for a former coworker. Then she messaged me that she got the job. Makes me feel good.


----------



## Andre

Crisigv said:


> I got called as a reference for a former coworker. Then she messaged me that she got the job. Makes me feel good.


Well done, Crisi. I'm happy to hear that.


----------



## Crisigv

Rufus said:


> Well done, Crisi. I'm happy to hear that.


----------



## bewareofyou

My therapist told me she was really proud of me today.


----------



## TryingMara

Spent quality time with my niece and nephew.


----------



## relm1

I was invited to a small party and declined. But at the last second decided to go and ended up having a nice time. I know the host (who knows I have SA and it was their birthday) appreciated that I was there. In the past, pre treatment, I definitely would not have gone.


----------



## SusanStorm

I went to the movies alone today. Only done it once when I was a teen,so it's been a while. Saw a couple of people who also were alone,so it made me feel ok about it. Going to do it again


----------



## Kevin001

SusanStorm said:


> I went to the movies alone today. Only done it once when I was a teen,so it's been a while. Saw a couple of people who also were alone,so it made me feel ok about it. Going to do it again


That is awesome, congrats. :smile2:


----------



## herk

went to a fancy theater downtown. tested my anxiety a bit but it was worth it.


----------



## catcharay

I'm getting better at driving and don't get as panic stricken. It feels good to not shrivel all the damn time, but instead process it, gain an insight from it and move on quickly.


----------



## kivi

My roommate brought me cupcakes she made when she went to her city. We have similar food taste (we both like less sugary things, like to use vegetables in our dishes...).


----------



## Furiosa

On Saturday I managed to go to a friend's 30th birthday outing where there would be a large group of people I wouldn't know, usually I would get very apprehensive prior to events like these but I actually had no anxiety before hand or during the event. We ended up going clubbing after the party (a comedy club), and I actually had a really good time, I danced for hours and did lots of socialising with people I didn't know. I ended up being one of the last ones at the party and didn't get home till 4 am. 

It was so nice to do something like this and not have any anxiety for a change.


----------



## 2Milk

I drove by myself to Walgreen for the first time ever. I can't wait to get my driver's licence and drive to school and work.


----------



## kivi

Our associate professor loved my black sketchbook, especially it's color choices.


----------



## vela

I woke up this morning and started to think about my life. Instead of focusing on the negatives I thought about the positive things about myself. Most days it doesn't feel like it, but I have made a ton of progress compared to where I used to be. My SA is still debilitating, but other areas of my life have greatly improved. I'm a much better person today than I have ever been before. 

I'm loyal and supportive to my friends, I have a ton of compassion for others, I've learned how to cope with and deal with so many things. Hopefully one day that'll include anxiety. I'm also very skilled in various subjects. (My large collection of hobbies. lol) I'm not a failure. I may feel like one, but I'm not. I'm still here and I'm still making progress. I may not be able to do a ton of things most people take for granted, but that doesn't mean I'm a failure. I've just had larger obstacles to overcome. For the things I've had to face in life I think I'm doing pretty good. 

It's odd to have a flood of positive thinking, but I'm sure enjoying it. Right now I feel good about myself! The first time in a long time. 

Have a lovely day everyone! And remember, as long as we're trying we're going somewhere. It may take a while to get there, but even a little progress is a big deal.


----------



## Crisigv

Apparently I was one of 100 people to win a set of 4 nail polishes from Essie. I guess I'll see if I either get nail polish or spam mail, lol.


----------



## kivi

I saw the chubby cat again. She meowed a lot and let me pet her neck.


----------



## kivi

I slept at 6 am today and woke up at 9 am to do my work but I managed to finish them all. I high fived with our associate professor. Also other instructors seemed to like my works (new font and sketchbooks) along with him. One of them said that I looked sad but other one said I was just shy. Also that guy who creates good works complimented my sketchbook.


----------



## noydb

Woh-o-oh, check me out, posting in a positive thread for once!

I did something that I had been putting off for ages finally and it wasn't as scary as I thought it'd be, though I haven't entirely finished it.

I also attended an interview. The job sounds really cool but unfortunately not going to get it as I don't quite meet the criteria... but I'm still pretty happy I actually showed up! It was good practice. Admittedly, the one-on-one interviews are a lot easier for me than the group ones (which should be illegal!!!!), so that's where I'd need more practice, but whatever. Still trying to focus on the positives of today.

Also, just as I was about to attend _that_ interview, I got another interview offer! So that took a little of the pressure off.


----------



## TryingMara

Good family times.


----------



## kivi

There were raspberry buns in the bakery. I bought two of them (I study midnight so it's good to have something to eat). They're not that sweet, actually sour but I like them, just for my taste. If my mother saw me only eating a bun for dinner, she would be annoyed.


----------



## Kiara93

I did my homework in time without frustration and afraid that I lose when I begin to do it.


----------



## slyfox

One of the superworms I've been raising with my dad finally became a darkling beetle. It took about 3 weeks of being a pupa and about a month of being a superworm before that. Took months but we are finally getting somewhere. Now just 20+ more pupae to go.


----------



## regimes

found out my coworkers think i'm 18. it's nice to know that my 24 y/o face doesn't look too old yet even tho i keep freaking out about aging.


----------



## herk

went to a small halloween thing, with some people id never met, and it went pretty aight.


----------



## butterskenny

I got to have a fun and lively video call with my friends without any issues or worries!


----------



## kivi

It wasn't today but I feel sad today so I'll write something good that happened yesterday to be reminded and feel better.
I received a bouquet like thing which has cookies, brownie-candies from my family yesterday night. I wasn't expecting it and didn't ask for anything but it made me so happy. :')
Also I'm going to my city tomorrow and I'm thinking of making notebooks for my sisters.


----------



## TryingMara

Got a new phone and some more Christmas shopping done.


----------



## TryingMara

kivi said:


> I received a bouquet like thing which has cookies, brownie-candies from my family yesterday night. I wasn't expecting it and didn't ask for anything but it made me so happy. :')


That sounds awesome. Neat idea that's thoughtful and most likely really tasty.


----------



## kivi

TryingMara said:


> That sounds awesome. Neat idea that's thoughtful and most likely really tasty.


Yes, they were actually. Though, I couldn't finish them all and my roommate wasn't there so I couldn't share with her so I put them all in a box and brought them here when I went home to see my family yesterday.


----------



## Shizuma

My parents bought me philosophical books. They know that's one of my favorite subject. It was so kind to them !


----------



## alwaysworthy

i didn't let my anxiety get to me, i sat with a bunch of strangers, talked for 2 hours and even made a friend! She's a model and so young too! i feel so proud


----------



## butterskenny

As soon as I woke up and my negative thoughts started to come by, I didn't fight them and I was able to not let them rule me over for today. 

I've also talked to three of my classmates outside of my comfort zone and I never once got shaky or nervous about it!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

My ex and I are being civil now. Hmm..

Scratch that. Wow, that was short lived.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Jeff271 said:


> Pushed aside my phone phobia and called up a stranger to help a dog find her way home.


Nice!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I didn't slash my wrists.


----------



## alwaysworthy

my therapist told me she was proud of me, and that she sees a true woman before her. i feel so happy when i hear that


----------



## kivi

I learned that I won/can get credit/grant? in university as I searched in it's web site today :yay.


----------



## Bonfiya

I was singing and dancing (like a god) in the car and the guy in the car in front of me saw and started dancing with me while we were stopped at the traffic lights. Should've hit his car so I could get his number. :laugh:


----------



## doe deer

left uni earlier to go home to sleep


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My uncle came to visit us


----------



## butterskenny

i got to do an art trade with an online acquaintance and she loved my artwork.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Been feeling pretty low in the last two weeks and just couldn't seem to pull out of it. Today I got a phone call and had to admit to myself that I actually do have friends. I just need to allow myself to believe that because this person was genuinely interested in how I feel. This has made me think that I need to rethink how I look at people and to appreciate them. I'm going stop saying I don't have friends because I do. 
:smile2:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I am frustrated and I don't know why it happens to me, I once saw a Ted Talk that said stress makes us more social, but *I had a few good conversations today*.

As bitter as I can get, and as much as I can sometimes try to shut you out, because I feel you are trying to hurt me, I care about you. Thank you for "being there" (even if you don't probably know that you're doing it lol). It means a lot.

<3


----------



## Vanishing Dreams

My best friend invited me to a place where her and friends go to play board games and I forced myself to go after saying no a few times. I can't remember the last time I had this much fun with people I barely knew that wasn't family member. Sure I was quiet, but I wasn't that quiet. My progress has been quite significant. 12 years old me would be proud of my performance. The cool part is my friend wants to bring me more often.


----------



## relm1

I told my older brother no to something he asked me for. I struggle saying no and routinely get taken advantage of so this was a good thing.


----------



## Kevin001

My grandma came over for the holidays....haven't seen her in awhile.


----------



## Kevin001

I made a german chocolate cake, lol.


----------



## May19

I got accepted into the leadership courses I applied for. I'm so excited for it, but I'm also a bit anxious. It is a course for you to develop your leadership skills and networking skills as well, so I'm like a bit scared as to how it will all turned out. But overall, I'm so happy. I can't wait to be paired up with a mentor and start meeting new people


----------



## AllTheSame

I was so exhausted from this week I guess that I just came home and crashed. I woke up around noon. Yes. Noon. Which, is unheard of for me. I woke up because my dad was pounding on my front door lol. He was just worried about me. I came home from work yesterday and just went off the grid lol, I didn't plug my phone or tablet in like usual and I just became a zombie on this site for a while, watched some tv and then went to sleep, finally.


Anyways it was good to talk to him. He invited me over to the inlaws (my brother-in-law and sister's house) tomorrow and we talked about why I don't want to go (I don't like my brother-in-law's mom, at all) and yeah, he understood. No one else can stand her either. But anyway he caught me waking up at noon, and laughed and told me not to worry about it, I probably needed the sleep, and to come by tomorrow if I wanted to, and my apartment was (is) a disaster and he didn't mind. (My dad is an ex-Vietnam vet who keeps everything in order, everything has a place and everything had better be in it's place, and he is at work....not awake....but at work....at 5:45am every morning). Anyway it went well.


----------



## sad1231234

Starting exercising a bit. Im so lazy.


----------



## Crisigv

I made my first purchase towards Christmas presents. It was a very small purchase, but it's a start. I'm sure I will still be struggling during the last week before Christmas.


----------



## Riff Raff

I went to a nice restaurant that is right on the beach with an ocean view with some family and friends and we all had a nice Turkey diner. 
We also got to chat and had some good conversations and some laughs. I also got to meet one new person for the first time and he was a nice 
man and he has invited to take me scuba diving someday!! 

So it was a nice day today
I wish everybody the best


----------



## 8888

I had some yummy leftover chocolate avocado pudding (surprisingly delicious).


----------



## MCHB

:grin2: The best compliment I've had in awhile,
"I don't think I thank you enough for all the work you've done. And helping with Liam. Everytime I go to practice he asks Mat there too? Lol"


----------



## butterskenny

I was able to talk to a lot of people without a care in the world and not come off as a jerk.


----------



## kivi

Today it was snowing while I was going to my lesson.


----------



## Kevin001

I finally got my loan notice I was waiting for.


----------



## Raies

Had a dentist's appointment, and the dentist is extremely nice....

Is it weird to look forward to seeing your dentist..?


----------



## BAC

Edit: On second thought, I actually would rather keep this to myself for some reason.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm in shock. My boss and my business unit manager have pretty much told me to fill out the application. Just. Fill out the ****** application. Now. And you'll get a call, very soon, that will say "yes or no". (And my boss told me it will be yes. It's yes you big dummy, now just fill out the application).

I don't want to get ahead of myself but it looks like I have a good chance here lol....it's a pretty decent promotion, especially considering I've only been doing this for four months. I'm doing something right I guess, ffs. There aren't many things I seem to have a knack for and seem to just be really good at but I think outside sales might be one. And I never would have thought so. Never. Not in a million years. I'll see how it goes I guess. I'm anxious, but excited, I hope they choose me. It would be a huge stepping stone.

I also heard from my business unit manager that the VP over the entire sales dept, for the entire company, has his eye on me for my boss' position when he moves up, and that could happen in the next couple, or next few years. Or sooner. That's kind of intimidating, ffs. Sort of feels like this is moving too fast almost. Ffs I hope I don't fall on my face.


----------



## no subject

i made an SAS account


----------



## kivi

My roommate called me saying she's coming to bring my card. I feel a bit bad because I know she didn't do it intentionally, I hope I didn't come out as annoying. She's very busy with projects these day too.


----------



## Still Waters

I try REALLY hard to appreciate the good things that come along. I attempt to wring out every bit of goodness that comes my way. -Yesterday I finally broke down and bought an actual set of silverware -got rid of all my odds and ends and have a matching set!! Paid all the bills,and bought some cheap but super cute Christmas decorations! Stocked my pantry and freezer and cleaned like mad around here!! Tomorrow I get a haircut,finally getting a checkup for my dog Tuesday and Friday she'll get groomed AT LAST -and won't look all homelessy! -Homemade spaghetti with meatballs,garlic bread and Cesar salad for dinner-then Walking Dead!!!


----------



## AllTheSame

I had an awesome weekend with my kids, and with my parents. We finished decorating their house for Christmas, which is always a pretty big project. Something "Christmas" has to be in every single room, usually at least three or four things. We put up the twelve foot by four foot Christmas village in the sunroom, along with Christmas lights in that room. Because, according to my mom, that room has to have Christmas lights, even though it's an interior room. *eyeroll* It just has to. Ffs. And we decorated the tree. My dad also has a "virtual santa" which shines from a projector onto a window from the inside...and from the outside it really looks like Santa is inside the house, with elves....he has speakers hooked up to the outside and Santa is actually talking to the kids that walk by lmao. There's a whole, whole lot of foot traffic through his neighborhood this time of year, looking at lights. Their neighborhood really goes way overboard. Anyway I helped him get the virtual Santa set up because he was having some problems with it, and with getting his Ipod synched in with the Christmas lights and Christmas music also. I think we got it figured out though. The Apple support site can go *** themselves though, thanks guys, you know nothing about the products you sell and your customer service skills suck, please go find another line of work.

Anyway we had a lot of fun....we played more card games, watched "The Grinch" with Jim Carey. I feel like I got to spend some one-on-one time with each of my kids this weekend, also, and that was nice. They have choir and band concerts coming up this week and I'm going to do whatever I can to make those. They're excited about Christmas. They made out their lists today, gave them to my parents and I made copies. I'm gonna try really hard not to wait until the last minute this year.


----------



## Kevin001

My gf sent me a cake with balloons, so amazing! I'm so lucky.


----------



## MinatoMatoi

I entered in class and almost everyone sang me happy birthday.
Also, i saw again just for pure coincidence a friend that i did not saw a long time ago. It was a bit awkward because we never talk or go out anymore but it was nice seeing her again, i guess.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

MinatoMatoi said:


> I entered in class and almost everyone sang me happy birthday.
> Also, i saw again just for pure coincidence a friend that i did not saw a long time ago. It was a bit awkward because we never talk or go out anymore but it was nice seeing her again, i guess.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Barakiel

Finally woke up from a series of weird false awakenings


----------



## AllTheSame

I got a call from my boss' boss again today. Well, she's not my boss' boss yet, not until 2017, but she may as well be. She told me she enjoyed the conversation we had last week, and she's looking forward to working with me, and meeting me in person after the new year. She gave me some dates, told me to clear my calender for those and be ready to travel. She said everything has been approved by the higher-ups, everything is a go. We also discussed the salary increase (which I knew weeks ago anyway through my business unit manager) but it was actually a bit more than we thought. The whole phone call could not have gone better. Fingers crossed. Not sure what I've gotten myself into sometimes, but I think I can do this.

I need to work on getting a little more detail oriented. And I have to be organized....I mean organized to the point of having OCD almost, use my phone, use my calender, use reminders. Follow through. I need to try to figure out what she's expecting me to do now. I need to research the new product line I'll be representing. I need to get business cards. I need to pick an airline, and stick with them, and only them, and sign up for a rewards program to get airline miles, right away. Same for hotels. I already have almost a week's free stay at one hotel but I think I might want to change. Hitlons are pretty nice. The one I have (LaQuinta) is....meh. I'll probably be picked up at the airport some, but not always so I need to pick a rental car company that I like and stick with them to get rewards with them. I might need to get another suit. I have a good suitcase, pretty good size, on wheels, but I might need a bigger one, and a carry-on, and something to carry a suit in when I travel. Lots to think about before I even get started.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams

I have been meditating for a bit and today I had my first major breakthrough on myself. I'm starting to understand more and more why I have been miserable, negative and depressive. I usually don't bother thinking deeply about why I live how I live or why I self medicate myself to a point it's dangerous to my life. I'm happy that I'm starting to get it.


----------



## Overdrive

Received an email from the label, "test pressed vinyls have arrived !", they gonna send me one to validate it.
Damn such a great news !, can't wait to see this little baby in the mail box


----------



## AllTheSame

I just got back from watching my youngest daughter's Christmas choir concert. It was just awesome, she did really well. I got to see my oldest daughter and my son also. My son sat with his friends, and did shout outs to his sister a few times...which really, really pissed off the choir director but made just about everyone else in the auditorium laugh. I did one too lol. I sat with my oldest daughter and we laughed, talked quite a bit before it started and during intermission, mostly goofing off. It was good to see them outside of my normal visits. My ex-wife and her parents were there also (though they sat away from us). And I didn't care that they were there, I had no anxiety tonight at all. I said hi to them at the end of the concert and that was it. Talked to my kids a bit, hugged them, said goodbye and left. They have no control over me anymore, I give exactly zero fuqs what they think, and they know it, and that's actually very liberating in a way. I'm so glad I'm not living that life with my ex-wife anymore. My kids are all that matter to me.


----------



## Kevin001

I got paid, that is always a good thing.


----------



## blue53669

I've had to answer 4 phone calls at work today but they've all gone well so that's a good thing


----------



## kivi

It's embarrassing but today I realized that I can actually use an alarm app if my phone's real alarm doesn't work. :blush


----------



## TryingMara

Had a nice lunch.


----------



## Smallfry

Got a new pencil sharpener


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My cross cycle arrived


----------



## VivaCrybaby

I decided I should look for a therapist


----------



## kivi

Suddenly a cat entered the cafe and came to me . It made me happy when I was feeling sad.


----------



## TryingMara

Saw some very special people that I haven't seen in awhile.


----------



## Smallfry

Was featured in the editors' pick on etsy


----------



## Equity

Icecream box made me laugh. It said it was moose droppings and was chocolate bits within vanillia "snow".


----------



## kivi

Finished an important work (my least favorite lesson) and it turned out way better than I imagined.


----------



## Ai

My sister made latkes. Mmm...


----------



## littleghost

Riding around with my husband today, we were laughing a lot. Not a common occurrence lately. It was nice.


----------



## Still Waters

I've been really happy almost all day. I found the perfect Christmas gift for my brother and the perfect card to go with it. I mailed both off today. He's in a horrible spot right now and I really think he needs a bit of joy -Pretty sure this will help!!


----------



## littleghost

I got an e-mail from my therapist saying she's starting a mindfulness group for women. I've been looking for some kind of support group or group therapy thing to go to and I think this will be good for me.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm feeling a lot better today, meds are kicking in. Also...did some research online with my kids Christmas gifts today. I have a list with about six or seven gift ideas from each of the three of them. As usual some of them are pretty vague, so it's a bit of a guessing game but I usually do really well picking out what they like. And their gift suggestions are never really over the top, they don't ask for really expensive stuff. Well, not too horribly expensive anyway. My son asked for a pair of $300 Durant's last year. And he wants a nice rod and reel, I bet that's gonna be a couple hundred dollars. But like, one of the things my oldest daughter asked for was a 21 Pilots hoodie. She loves hoodies, she's definitely my daughter lol. So...think I found one with a color and designs and logo she'll like. Just have to bite the bullet now and order online before it gets any later. I'm anxious about doing that, just concerned it won't get here in time, but I think I'm gonna try it for a few of their gifts tonight.


----------



## Equity

Got a good score on a test


----------



## Jeff271

Had a good dinner with some family over. Then sat by the fireplace with the cat.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Got a raise. Then went to outer space, _legally_.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nice interaction with a cute gal


----------



## kesker

my good friend and cat, Skip.


----------



## feels

Hung out with my best bud alone again and it was awesome. We ate some bomb *** wings and saw Moana (my third time seeing it lol). I really enjoy spending time with him. Oh another nice thing was that the waiter at the restaurant thanked us for being so chill cause they were slammed so it took a little longer. He was super cool, all the staff there was awesome. I hate when people are ****ty to restaurant and retail workers.


----------



## millenniumman75

I was a good friend today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got carrot loaf ingredient from a coworker today


----------



## AllTheSame

I did more Christmas shopping, and this today I bit the bullet and went to the mall. I hate shopping malls, and I don't use the word "hate" lightly. I like them a lot better when I'm with my kids or family or friends, actually...they're even somewhat tolerable them...it's harder for me being surrounded by thousands of people in a mall I'm unfamiliar with especially. When I'm with my kids, they're like "OK dad, we're going here first, follow me. I swear to God lmao". And I'm totally OK with that. Let's get what you want / need so we can gtfo out of here. I did really well today though. I stayed focused, didn't get frustrated and I'm totally done shopping for both my daughters, and they are often the toughest. I got exactly what they wanted and a few of them were on sale. Meh I still went over budget a little but I always do. Just have my son, parents and cousins to buy for and those are pretty easy.


----------



## Kevin001

I finished Christmas shopping....phew. So happy.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> I finished Christmas shopping....phew. So happy.


Aren't you forgetting someone? :bah

(lol)


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> Aren't you forgetting someone? :bah
> 
> (lol)


Nope my loved ones are taken care of. :laugh:

Plus I didn't say everyone got their presents yet. Still sending out. I just finished buying stuff this morning.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally sent my bro the pack with freebies from work


----------



## Kevin001

Got my Christmas gifts from my girl!


----------



## Mat999

I went out with my friend. Only 2nd time since I got back to the UK in April. No anxiety too which was great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another 15 minutes on the cross cycle down


----------



## Twilightforce

I caught some bluegills.


----------



## rdrr

i didnt eat lunch or dinner


----------



## riverbird

I opened up to my family on Facebook about my struggles with anxiety and depression. I'm a very private person and I've distanced myself from most of my family over the last ten years so nobody really knew. So far the response has been amazing.


----------



## Kevin001

Dad sent me a Christmas card.


----------



## ShySouth

riverbird said:


> I opened up to my family on Facebook about my struggles with anxiety and depression. I'm a very private person and I've distanced myself from most of my family over the last ten years so nobody really knew. So far the response has been amazing.


So happy for you! That was a very brave thing to do.


----------



## littleghost

My daughter is coming home for the holidays today. She'll be here soon. I'm excited, haven't seen her since Thanksgiving.


----------



## momentsunset

I saw a cat with a weird looking "collar" and when I got closer to it I realized it was a tie...
Made not just my day but my whole week.


----------



## littleghost

My daughter wrapped all the Christmas gifts for me. Now I only have to wrap the ones for her.


----------



## Kevin001

My girl got her flowers.....yay!


----------



## momentsunset

I got refunded the shipping cost of an item I ordered that's taking too long to arrive. Looks like I'll be picking out some higher quality ramen next time I grocery shop.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

More than once today, someone told me that I was valuable. Such things should not be expected, but sometimes it's nice to hear that you are not a total waste of flesh. haha


----------



## BoxJellyfish

I made some yummy fettuccine with red sauce.


----------



## Kevin001

Spent time with my family and got amazing gifts.


----------



## CalvinCandie2

Got a 300 dollar gift card from my brother. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mat999

Great Xmas day. Not a sniff of social anxiety. And bro got engaged. Merry Christmas all &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56832;&#55356;&#57221;


----------



## tehuti88

Two big mugs of iced tea, two big bowls of potato soup. Wonderful. :smile2:


----------



## littleghost

1. my daughter said she'd cook dinner
2. a new Tesshi-e escape game came out today


----------



## AllTheSame

Cowboys won (without cheating lol).

I talked to my dad today and he invited me to one of my favorite places on earth, TopGolf....he's going with a coworkers tomorrow. Not sure if I'm going to go though. I mean, it's a lot of fun, but they actually know how to play, these guys can drive 300+ yards and I haven't played serious golf in years....


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I had some Reeses


----------



## AllTheSame

Finally got some things on my list checked off today. Cleaned my apartment and rearranged furniture. I'm getting a new (well, new to me) leather sofa / recliner sectional from my parents. It's really nice, and really barely used. My parents decided to get something else that was easier for my mom, who's disabled, to get in and out of. They found a sectional with power button recliners. My dad is so hilarious, he could've gotten anything for her but he got what looks like movie theater seating. The chairs recline, neck rests move, lighted seat cups, USB ports, plugs on the armrests. Nice dad  Anyway their old ones will be a nice upgrade for me from the furniture I have now, and it's in excellent condition, looks brand new.


----------



## kivi

A woman showed her card for all the students in our ring bus and now she says "Follow me if you'll use the metro." (She'll most likely show her card again)


----------



## ShySouth

Got a notice yesterday that the car insurance had lapsed. I had forgotten to update credit card info. Paid it online but it didn't go into effect until today. Husband called me this afternoon, he had been in a car accident. He's okay, thankfully, but car is totaled. The good things are my husband is okay and the insurance was in effect, just barely. Could have been so much worse.


----------



## Equity

I noticed today when interacting with strangers that I would turn to face them more than just looking away. It seemed like a learned or more pragmatic approach as I remember that often I would look somewhere else and hope that I didn't have to interact with anybody. This essentially forced people to start talking to me. It certainly made things worse. I was still feeling these flight or flight response feelings and a lot of strain. I would have many times where I would need to remove my body from a tense position into a more relaxed one.


----------



## BeautyStale

I've got some more confirmation about a job interview I have tomorrow. Honestly thinking that I'm going to get this job!


----------



## littleghost

My son is coming home from his trip to India. We're about to go get him at the airport. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Scentient

Good food


----------



## AllTheSame

I got a lot done today. But getting a lot done in one day is what tends to happen when you have no choice and you procrastinate like I do, ffs. I got an email from my new boss saying the business trip tomorrow and Thu is business casual. So I decided to go with khakis, black leather shoes, black belt, white and blue button-down oxford shirts and ties and I got a killer sport coat on sale today. I'm ready. I did sort of an out of town sales call for my boss today. Studied up on the new product line and store presentations and guidelines some more. Printed out my boarding pass for tomorrow so I can skip some lines at the airport. I'm almost packed. But ffs man, why do I always wait until the last minute lol. My masochistic side coming out I guess.


----------



## Unknown Trooper

The snowfall to end all snowfalls hit Bucharest this night and it's kind of ridiculous out there haha. Yet, I love snow and had a great time commuting to my past-time job, I even took a road that involves more walking.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I've never posted here before, which probably says how much I have that's good in my life. But...

It's just after Christmas, I ate as any self-respecting person should over such a holiday (i.e. everything in sight :lol) and yet today I tried on my *smallest* jeans and they fit comfortably. I've been trying to change my attitude towards food, and make sure I'm actually eating *enough* (I may be fat but I've survived on under 1000 calories for years). Apparently it's paying off.


----------



## BeautyStale

Managed to do so well in the first interview that I'm going to have a second interview sometime soon!


----------



## kivi

Our associate professor gave us one more final chance. I had to make 3 models and 2 frames after another busy final before and couldn't complete them so it's great!


----------



## Marlena

I noticed I am not coughing at all anymore. I have been sick and coughing terribly for over one month.


----------



## tea111red

i was able to get an appt. to see my doctor very soon. usually i have to wait a lot longer.


----------



## littleghost

I went to the gym today... second time in less than a week.... maybe I can make a habit of it.

Also, I felt a little twinge in my shoulder today and it reminded me that my shoulder hasn't been hurting much. That should have been very painful, what I did, and it only hurt a little. The nerve damage is going away and not permanent.


----------



## Kevin001

I got my health insurance mail in today.....been waiting.....so happy.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

I got a day off, finally, after working 10 days.


----------



## Raies

A... Well wouldn't say a friend, but a person who tries to talk to me on occasions greeted me today and asked what's up...

I guess it's kind of pathetic that something like that can pretty much make your day, and have you smiling for hours...

But whatever


----------



## Ai

I got to cuddle and watch TNG with my boyfriend before we had to part ways again (LDR.) I am endlessly amused and pleased with this new obsession, given his insistence previously that he just wasn't "that into" sci-fi. :b Gotcha.


----------



## littleghost

I joined a gym today. I'm hoping to be a little healthier. Coming back from injury and surgery, so it's slow going. It was a big deal for me though to go talk to the people and sign up, and I did it, so that's good.


----------



## kivi

I arrived at my home city. Our cat :mushy (I missed him so much)


----------



## littleghost

My daughter got a job. She had a job in California, and she hated it and quit. I was worried about her quitting before finding something else, but she didn't have any problem finding a new one. It even pays better than her old job.


----------



## eeyoredragon

Bought a repair kit off Amazon and used it today to fix the bullseye/linear crack on my windshield. Hopefully the crack will stay put.


----------



## momentsunset

My new shirt came today


----------



## SparklingWater

Watched some great positive youtube videos today that helped my perspective.


----------



## Xenacat

I usually get very anxious when we have mandatory meetings at work. I have ended up going all alone before and feeling very self conscious. I went with a group of people and felt like part of the group. I sat there thinking I am making progress and have made a real friend who likes me and I like them. She has a much more active social life than I but I'm happy to have a few folks around for me. Beats sitting by myself feeling like an outcast.


----------



## Crisigv

I didn't get hit by the 18 wheeler on the highway today that decided to come into my lane while I was in the way. Thanks to the space in the next lane anyways.


----------



## AllTheSame

I finished all my training at work, and got an individual plan of action for the next week approved by my new boss. And, it's the weekend, and I have no real plans. I need some down time lol.


----------



## coeur_brise

I had a nice dream about connecting with someone from my youth. He always brings back good memories.


----------



## cuppy

This was a couple days ago, but i gave a dollar tip for my coffee (normally I only give like 25 or 50 cents) and then later in the day i found a dollar outside in the rain. A soggy miracle


----------



## Crisigv

My hair appointment wasn't awkward.


----------



## Limmy

I went to all of my classes today


----------



## riverbird

I had a breakthrough with the novella I've been trying to write since the start of the year. It feels good to finally have ideas come easily again.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had a good day at work, was feeling unmotivated this morning but I got it in gear, and ended up getting a lot done. And got a compliment from my boss on the work I did yesterday.


----------



## Water Artichoke

I had an actual conversation with my neighbour!!!

...I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Well this happened a few days ago but I still want to mention it. 

I got early Valentines day roses because he wanted it to be a real surprise. I love it! They come in different colors, they're so beautiful.


----------



## humblebee

So today in my literature class, we read A Rose For Emily and at the end of class there was a discussion. I really was dying to share something that related to the story and I did. To the whole class. I stumbled upon my words at first and my hands were shaking but they were interested, and talked about it for the rest of the class. I hope they didn't think I was weird for knowing about what I shared lol (it was about that creepy Carl Tanzler guy who preserved a dead body because he was in love with her-sick but interesting)


----------



## Kevin001

I updated my resume, might apply for this job later.


----------



## Kevin001

I video chatted again, it went well. :grin2:


----------



## thatsher

I designed my first company logo, I'm so proud of myself  It's going to open in three weeks in Berlin, so excited!


----------



## Crisigv

I think I coloured my hair successfully. I'll see when it's dry.


----------



## Limmy

I finished my assignment! with 2 hours to spare!


----------



## konas8

I noticed a drop in anxiety in response to a very similar event to one from the past, and more automatic behaviour. So there's that. Yay.


----------



## SparklingWater

Broke out my old dusty copy of Feeling Good by David Burns. How did I forget the CBT working so well on my SA also works for depression. Feeling better already. Cognitive distortions all day errrrday (are why I'm depressed lol.)


----------



## Kevin001

I finally got in contact with my nurse, getting the meds sent to my CVS. Also called CVS to give them my new insurance just hope its not that expensive.


----------



## sandromeda

We're getting out early today from school!


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm glad that I got to catch up with a friend on Skype. It made me happy and I was there for them. They truly needed someone to talk too. I feel happy knowing that I made someone else smile today.


----------



## tehuti88

I'm (indwelling) catheter and bag free at last! :boogie

I'm afraid of leaking still, though. :afr Will have to monitor my bandages carefully. And I hope I handle my intermittent catheterizations well from now on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not working, I've done some exercise, & I've made payment arrangements to get my bills back on track


----------



## Wanderlust26

Finished my tax return! Also getting a pretty big refund!


----------



## christianbabe410

work is almost over and its the weekend


----------



## AllTheSame

I got some good info from a store manager who had a few minutes to talk, about a sale we have coming up, and I think the info he provided could be pretty important, could impact sales. I passed it on to my sales mgr. It's about the ordering process, and how we can avoid out of stocks in the future. My boss sent an email to her boss passing on the info. Hopefully it will help. What bothers me is the client rep that we talk to doesn't even seem to be aware. Hmmm, Idk, could be he hasn't mentioned it, could be he has no idea. If he's going to hold us accountable for OOS items then I'm going to address whatever issues have to do with them. Fire me if you want to but I'm going to get you answers. Whether you like those answers, or not.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got rid of 5 bags of bottles that needed to go to the recycle by giving them to a coworker, she gets the funds and I get a clean basement


----------



## AceEmoKid

i downloaded famitracker & am having fun messing around with it. 
i also have a 'date' (or is it a hang out?) lined up for late night wednesday with this dude i've been chatting up on okcupid. he seems nice & thoughtful. and pretty cute.


----------



## christianbabe410

I got up this morning that's about the extent of it


----------



## EBecca

Me and two of my classmates couldn't stop laughing during class. Doesn't happen often that I feel like part of a group.


----------



## RyanM

I was able to wake up early and go to the gym, and it felt great


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The guitar tech rang me saying my warlock is reset and can be picked up any time now


----------



## Equity

Well the eggs thing worked.


----------



## Xenacat

It was a really good day at work. I talked to a lot of people a lot of, people just stopped to say "hi". I spent a lot of time this weekend giving people advice on here and I think it affected my outlook at work. I seemed receptive to people much more than usual. I should mention that we got new cubicles and furniture so there was many people coming to look. Still I was much friendlier than usual and even some folks I said "hi" to didn't even reply back and I still feel good!


----------



## Xenacat

RyanM said:


> I was able to wake up early and go to the gym, and it felt great


I need to do this-mind reader, lol!


----------



## cuppy

Somebody I wanted to say hi to but never got the courage said hi to me today!!! That's the good part lol.


----------



## feels

Hung out with my best friend after work and laughed so much it hurt my face. I'm gonna miss the hell out of her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my favourite vanilla soy milk


----------



## RyanM

Xenacat said:


> I need to do this-mind reader, lol!


Lol, it helps the day move so much faster, except if it's leg day and then I can barely move. But yeah, getting a little active early on in the day boosts my mood a lot. Wishing you the best once you get on it! :grin2:


----------



## thatsher

I actually didn't want anything for valentine's day but I got surprised. He gave me roses, brought me to a beautiful place and ended up suprising me with a gorgeous ring, that I'm in love with <3


----------



## Virgo

Today I was meant to go back to my regular lifestyle after recovering from surgery for over a week, and all I had today was class, but my class was cancelled! Lol! And then I started my workout routine again.


----------



## 2Milk

I bought two medium sized pizzas and ate until couldn't anymore


----------



## Nitrogen

I went to an ASD group at school today and met someone new and had a really good time, I don't feel so alone


----------



## cuppy

I! got! into! all! of! the! schools! I! wanted! to! go! to! :yay


----------



## SparklingWater

I feel better after feeling like ****. Also gaining some more clarity. I have a roommate I swore hated me and now with a clearer less anxious mind I see hesactually an awesome person, a good friend, really likes me and has had my back this entire time. SA is no joke the way it distorts reality.


----------



## butterskenny

It's been a bit since I've been here, but I've made some new friends. Life has been interesting.


----------



## herk

cuppy said:


> I! got! into! all! of! the! schools! I! wanted! to! go! to! :yay


con!grats!


----------



## SparklingWater

Had some super enjoyable interactions with people today and yesterday. Yay meds possibly?


----------



## MCHB

Got a bone/tooth sliver/fragment from a recent tooth extraction pulled out of my gums that was abrading against my cheek all painful like. It feels sooooooooooo much better now, lol.


----------



## Virgo

I did good today. Despite some awkwardness, whatever. Good job. You talk to people good, me. :')


----------



## TryingMara

Today at work I laughed so hard, I cried. Of course I've been kind of delirious due to no sleep. Whatever the cause, it lead to some bonding times with coworkers.


----------



## TryingMara

cuppy said:


> I! got! into! all! of! the! schools! I! wanted! to! go! to! :yay


That's awesome, congrats :clap. Good luck deciding!


----------



## riverbird

The guitar that I bought arrived today. I've wanted to learn how to play for a long time. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## AceEmoKid

The midterm I was freaking out about turned out to be way easier than I anticipated. Kinda sucks that I spent two days studying and about 95% of the material had nothing to do with the prompt, but I'm glad it was simple. Hopefully I get a decent grade.

Also, kind of today (since it was until 3am), but the person I met (idk still if it was a date or a hang out?) turned out to be pretty cool. I was really intimidated at first because, while he is only a year older than I (at 22), he's in his fourth year of grad school getting a phD in electrical engineering. Luckily, after a couple hours we got more comfortable with each other and were able to have some pretty insightful conversations. Mainly bonding over mental illness, its correlation to school and just general life fulfillment, and our recent break ups, lmao. Got boba, watched a few shows together, showed him around the animation department, then talked until almost 3:30 in the morning. 

I asked him if he'd like to hang out again some time when he's in the area again and he seemed down! Pretty nice, nerdy dude, albeit we have some very different tastes regarding some media & definitely come from different worlds of study (visual arts vs. theoretical engineering). I relate a lot to his sadboi feels and his ethics. I hope next time, if it happens, we're more comfortable and are able to be ok with some silences in conversation (which he said he enjoys, too! he's just very introverted & socially anxious, like me). 

I don't particularly care if this ends up being a romantic thing or not either; having a new friend I can talk to about stuff that interests me and I care about is always good. I miss having deep conversations.


----------



## AllTheSame

I got an awesome win at one of my stores today, and it's a store I had never even set foot in until today. I asked if I could put up a small display because I saw an opportunity. They had a lot of our product in backstock, so I pushed my luck and decided to make it a huge display (the biggest one I've ever built) and I cobranded it with other products. I got it set, price tagged and showed two different managers the end result, and they loved it. So I pushed my luck again and asked them how they felt about making it permanent, as it would boost sales for other products as well, and they said yes.

Ffs, I just gave our product lines a *whooole* lot more shelf space in that store. And it didn't even take much of my time. My boss just emailed her boss about it and she's ecstatic. I don't even know what kind of incentive that pays out, what kind of bonus. It's not even listed in the incentive program because they don't expect us to increase permanent shelf space. But I'm damn sure putting it down. They're going to give me something for all that lol.


----------



## littleghost

My husband bought me a nice box of chocolates (after Valentines sale).

Also, my supervisor said I did great in my mentoring session, where I teach her the lessons like she's a kid.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I bought some pineapples


----------



## Nitrogen

I bought snacks earlier today and I'm seeing a movie tonight with some other people, should be fun.


----------



## regimes

i paid off a $500 debt in full! it's so fantastic to have that weight off my back!!

despite recent dip into depression, i have accomplished:
- getting my two cavities filled
- getting my first pair of glasses that i desperately needed for work/school
- paying off a $500 and a $130 debt
- getting my first credit card to rebuild my credit

i'm kicking ***, just sadly. :lol


----------



## komorikun

regimes said:


> i paid off a $500 debt in full! it's so fantastic to have that weight off my back!!
> 
> despite recent dip into depression, i have accomplished:
> - getting my two cavities filled
> - getting my first pair of glasses that i desperately needed for work/school
> - paying off a $500 and a $130 debt
> - getting my first credit card to rebuild my credit
> 
> i'm kicking ***, just sadly. :lol


That's a pretty impressive list. :clap


----------



## Nitrogen

Donated $25 to planned parenthood earlier today. I really wanted to donate more but I have to be a bit careful until my next paycheck.

Other than that I've been having an alright day. I did have a good time last night and got to meet some new people and managed to get out of my shell for a couple hours, so I'm still riding the high a bit.


----------



## littleghost

Went shopping with my daughter today, and we each found two pairs of nice shoes, and some clothes that were either clearance or 25% off. Successful day. My daughter lives three hours away, so it's special when we can do things together.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My cold has eased up some, I exercised and I've watched and crazy footy match so far today


----------



## Kevin001

I got my tax refund today! :banana


----------



## Nitrogen

Coworker randomly texted me tonight right before my last class ended, asking me if I wanted to come over to his place and hang out with his friends. It felt really good. I also had a great time, mostly playing pool and arcade games in the lounge area of his dorm, and got to meet new people.

I'm glad my avoidance didn't set me back at all, because past me would have just declined the offer and went home to a lonely night. So huge progress for me here.


----------



## kivi

Today, laundry room was empty and there wasn't any problems with machines. My clothes are washed clean now.
Also, we're going to a cafe tonight with my roommate and her project friend. I'll hang out with them (she offered me). It's good she feels better these days.


----------



## AllTheSame

It's Friday, I've had an amazing week at work, and I have the whole weekend ahead with no commitments or obligations lol. Some much needed down time ahead.


----------



## TryingMara

I've already done quite a bit and it's not even noon yet. It has been a productive morning.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> I've already done quite a bit and it's not even noon yet. It has been a productive morning.


Yay! Happy for you.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> Yay! Happy for you.


Thanks! . I hope everything gets sorted out with your computer...


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Thanks! . I hope everything gets sorted out with your computer...


Haha thanks, seems to be working fine now......phew its old af so.


----------



## kivi

Today, I learned that the cat which lives around our apartment building (doesn't have an owner but isn't wild) was taken to the vet by my sisters to get her vaccines done. My sisters paid for all of it with the money they've saved before.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Not today, but yesterday I was able to have a conversation (just smalltalk really) with a nice woman. I was even able to make a joke. It was all very natural, like I was actually being myself.


----------



## Mc Borg

I saw a shooting star early this morning.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

A patient came in this morning and remembered my name. He even pulled out the now wrinkled paper I wrote my name down on for him. Felt pretty good.


----------



## MCHB

Went out to the pub after practice with a couple of the people I practice with. It was actually really enjoyable.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not working today


----------



## HobbitInHell

Tried something different. Had a lovely curry for dinner, and had fun playing a free scary game on the Xbox


----------



## cybernaut

I won a very prestigious scholarship/fellowship from my grad school today.I've never won sh^t before (especially monetary wise) despite being a hard worker at many things that I pursue lol....


----------



## tehuti88

Today was the first day I've gone out in public for anything other than a doctor's visit since my surgery (mid-December). Sure it was just grocery shopping, but it was nice.

Wish I could get this leaking issue resolved, though. :/


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm having an awesome day with my kids. It was raining pretty hard at times, all day but it let up late this afternoon and we played basketball in the driveway for about three hours. It's the most exercise I've gotten since my wreck a week ago, and I'm already a little sore. But it needed to happen. Bumps and bruises are healing up and I had no problem pushing myself, getting a pretty good workout in. I was really concerned I was going to have a few problems, with my right foot, right knee and left shoulder. But everything seems to be healing up really well.

And we had a lot of fun. We tease each other and trash talk a little but it's part of the game lol.


----------



## I Beethoven

I Forced my self to go for a walk in public after 7 years in the house, but i know its not a big thing but i felt great after


----------



## Kevin001

I got a $2 tip today.....not used to getting tips so. :laugh:



I Beethoven said:


> I Forced my self to go for a walk in public after 7 years in the house, but i know its not a big thing but i felt great after


That is huge. :clap


----------



## I Beethoven

Kevin001 said:


> I got a $2 tip today.....not used to getting tips so. :laugh:
> 
> That is huge. :clap


Do you know any good jobs to get with social anxiety i have no degree though thanks for your reply btw


----------



## Kevin001

I Beethoven said:


> Do you know any good jobs to get with social anxiety i have no degree though thanks for your reply btw


Stocking at a store maybe?


----------



## I Beethoven

Kevin001 said:


> Stocking at a store maybe?


Sounds good to be honest but if someone asks me something I am screwed.


----------



## Kevin001

I Beethoven said:


> Sounds good to be honest but if someone asks me something I am screwed.


Overnight stock....customers are gone or very few.


----------



## I Beethoven

I cant speak to people its rather bad i feel like i sound weird


----------



## cybernaut

I'm glad this older woman, who I hung out with when I was overseas, was happy to receive an email from me today about my whereabouts and my current life events.

Despite having pessimistic thoughts about people, it sometimes hurts when people you hung out with several times eventually ignore your messages or don't say hi after you move far away. I sure as hell don't chat to anyone on a daily or weekly basis, so I know I'm not clingy. It's even worse when it's that type of messaging app that informs you that your message has been read&#8230;or when you constantly see that certain person online.Yet,your message will never get a response.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I just peed and I'm feeling really relieved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2Milk

This actually happened yesterday, but something crappy happened later on that I forgot about it. 

This cute girl came through the drive-thru to pay for her food. When she got to the window she said something but I didn't hear what she said. Anyways she was all smiley and just kept staring at me. When she handed me the money she held my hand and placed the money in my palm, as if she was giving me a gift. All I said was bye , she was cute. 

Also this dude ordered like $40 dollars worth of food. He got to the window to pay, and it was a huge order so I didn't want to repeat all of it again so I just said "You had the huge order right?" and he just started laughing his *** off. He couldn't stop laughing. he said something along the lines of "I love the way you said that." I just thought it was great that someone thought I was funny.


----------



## I Beethoven

Went for a walk and the sun was out


----------



## Nitrogen

Drove to nearby city today because the weather was really nice and surprisingly warm, lots of tourists out though. Hiked around and got a couple good pictures too.


----------



## Crisigv

A revelation? God I hope so.


----------



## riverbird

I went for a walk in the rain. I love the rain.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I got paid 5 bucks to shovel some snow earlier today..

*fans self with dollars like a baller.*


----------



## AllTheSame

I talked to my old boss earlier today, and my new boss. Both conversations went really well. I found out which hotel my new boss is staying at when she flies in next week, I'm gonna take her out to lunch and to tour a few of my stores. Going to do the same the next day....give my presentation to the sales teams and then tour a few more of my stores and take her back to the hotel. This gives me some time to figure out the route. My stores are all in good shape but there are certain ones I'd rather take her in to. And...there are certain ones I'd rather not even drive past lmao. I'm figuring all that out now.

The conversations went really well. I talked to my new boss for a few minutes...we didn't have to talk that long, we were just talking about what was going on, and it went well. I think I'm gonna slam dunk this. I've got this.


----------



## I Beethoven

Went for another walk in public I forced myself that to me is courage


----------



## Crisigv

Won twice today on roll up At Tim Hortons.

Edit: Make that three


----------



## Kevin001

Got my scale in today that is suppose to measure my body fat %.....I'll use it soon.


----------



## momentsunset

A friend telling me they hope I have a good day. I mean realistically I know I probably won't, but the fact they cared enough to say that was nice.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Something that could go very wrong went okay.


----------



## Positive Soul

My instructor was happy with my performance! 
I believe that was the best feeling I had Today


----------



## Saad Rashid

-I helped my colleague with his work
-I motivated a person having personal issues in his life
-I gave half of my lunch to a homeless guy
-Made some of my closed ones smile on the talks we were having


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Went to jog at the local coliseum with plenty of people around.


----------



## kivi

I joined a gym.


----------



## boymeetsworld

I got the long-awaited haircut.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Got free beer.


----------



## cybernaut

It took three ****ing months.


----------



## Kevin001

Got my acne med in today.....I pray it works.



OneLove21 said:


> It took three ****ing months.


For?


----------



## cybernaut

Kevin001 said:


> Got my acne med in today.....I pray it works.
> 
> For?


To get over this one person that I got too attached to, as sad as it might sound lol. I'm glad to be somewhat moving on now. Good luck with the acne med, by the way.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Nanguhit ko ug tambis ganiha unya naa koy nakuha nga lami. Ang uban kay gipang-ulod pero okay ra gihapon.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I built/assembled my pullup frame, which I have been procrastinating about doing for a while now.


----------



## cosmicslop

One of my non-artist friends decided that we should have an impromptu drawing competition. We drew each other while drinking ****ty beer and listening to obnoxious classical music through his phone to "let the artist get in the right mood." The one that wanted to start this drawing comp ended up making one of my friends unintentionally look like Hank Hill. It was so dumb but fun.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Went jogging alone, felt good. Then got home, contacted a friend whom I haven't talked to in weeks and got invited for a drink. Fantastic!


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Agreed to go to my friend's birthday earlier tonight. I think I was the only non-relative guest there but had a rather good time nonetheless. We played Snipperclips on his Switch and just spent the hours having fun with that.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I got approved for unemployment benefits! And it's more than I thought!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my 6 month raise at work, it's pennies but still more than I'm making now


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My sister and I got some roses for my mom today.  She's doing well, she's healing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my Chelsea FC hat


----------



## missamr

I made phone call to schedule an observation assignment at a preschool.


----------



## girafa

I woke up and slept well, so that's pretty neat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I addressed some financial concerns


----------



## TryingMara

I slept! I actually slept through the night and feel like I've slept. No weird pressure or nausea this morning. Feel like I haven't slept like that in years


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I realized that it no longer bothers me when my friends start talking about relationships, girlfriends, and sexual escapades. I hardly feel insecure about that aspect in life anymore.

(Still exasperating though that they'll try looking for someone for me when I'm really better off alone.)


----------



## karenw

I had a delicious meal.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm getting back a couple hundred dollars from my income taxes. I'm just happy I don't owe anything.


----------



## Ai

I was in a financial situation where I could help out my sister when her bank card was malfunctioning at the grocery store today. One of my biggest fears is being an undue burden on those around me; so it felt nice to be useful for once...


----------



## Virgo

I called my psychiatrist today (well, his secretary). I said look, I know I have an appointment in 9 days or something like that, but is there any way I can see him sooner than that? ASAP actually? And she put me in for tomorrow. Thank god. I'm so relieved and feel better already. I'm going to go back on SSRIs. I am getting help. Feels good to tell myself, "you will be okay."


----------



## Crisigv

My car insurance went down by almost $10 a month. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My work out bench arrived


----------



## komorikun

I got my deposit back from my old apartment. Almost the whole thing. I was so sure they would try to screw me and make up some fake damages. 

I had paid 2 months in deposit. I didn't pay my rent the last month I was there because I was low on money and because I thought they would screw me. 

The property management company just doesn't like communicating whatsoever. All they do is send bills and lease renewals. Most of my emails they ignore. I only found their email address by googling it. On all the statements they send me, there is only an out of state P.O. Box address and that's it. No phone number, no email address. 

For repairs and stuff you go through the live-in superintendent but I didn't want to involve him with billing issues.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The receptionist recognized my band shirt and then we were talking like high school girls over how hot Danzig was back then. lol


----------



## Crisigv

And the Sephora order arrived. I'm excited to play.


----------



## komorikun

Crisigv said:


> And the Sephora order arrived. I'm excited to play.


What did you get?


----------



## Crisigv

komorikun said:


> What did you get?


Clinique Eye cream, Bite Beauty lipmask, a foot mask that's supposed to make your feet peel like crazy, and the Too Faced Natural Love palette. The palette was made for me, lol.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I spoke loud and clear my answer today in class. The message in my answer made such an impact that my classmates even cheered!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Had a pretty good jam with the band


----------



## riverbird

I made a delicious batch of hummus today.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

My lunch costed rather more for what it was, but at least the free soup was excellent (I should have gotten more!).


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

I stayed sober before lunch.


----------



## slyfox

My cherry shrimp finally had babies. Saw one the last time I was at my dad's. Today I counted about 10 babies. The guppies seemed to be going after them though  Hopefully enough can survive hiding in the java moss. Had some of the adult cherry shrimp die on us so would be nice if these got a chance to grow up and replace them.


----------



## harrison

I got a book in the mail that I'd bought on ebay - it has the most beautiful binding I've ever seen. It has what's called tree-calf binding with gold all over the page edges. Astonishingly beautiful.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I did my first Bitcoin transaction today 
Also my first donation 

:boogie


----------



## Crisigv

I worked up the energy to switch over my tires. Not an insane amount of anxiety from passing neighbours.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Had a good time hanging out with some buddies earlier tonight.


----------



## TryingMara

Being out in the sun made me feel more alive.


----------



## herk

things delivered


----------



## Ja09

Well, besides being congratulated and wished good luck by virtual strangers, I feel good that I'm texting with my first friend in college. She says she's excited to see me soon. Also I feel excited and good to respond to one of the new SAers here.


----------



## Kevin001

One of my favorite youtubers hmu .


----------



## baseballdude

I smiled at and said hello to a pretty girl passing by and she smiled back and said hello as well. I also briefly talked to a girl I had never met at a coffee shop I frequent. It was a good day.


----------



## harrison

I took a chance on a book on ebay and it turned out to be a very rare book indeed. A dealer sent me a long list of "errors" I needed to check for and this copy has all of them - it's the first book that Charles Dickens ever had published from 1836 - and was in a small op shop in the northern suburbs of London. Now it's happily in Melbourne, Australia. God, I love the internet.


----------



## Taaylah

I got over my fear of going to the taco truck by myself today (which I'm aware is an oddly specific fear to have). It made me nervous because it's on the side of the road in the dirt, and to get to it you have to drive on bumpy, rocky gravel. There's also a makeshift lemon lot next to it. I don't know why but it made me nervous to go, and I'd get into arguments with my dad about it (he didn't understand because I go by myself to pick up food for us all the time). But I finally did it today. I almost bailed, but then I made a U-turn and went. It definitely wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm happy with myself for doing something that scared me. Plus the tacos there are soooo good! I'm glad I can get them whenever I want now.


----------



## TryingMara

Received compliments from work associates.

@don: That sounds amazing!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I went for my appointment for medical herb today and everything should be set in 3 weeks they said
~ Also, I told a cabbie that I only had $15 and asked him to get me as close as possible to my destination and he said he'd just take me all the way for that much even though the fare was at least $5 more


----------



## harrison

TryingMara said:


> Received compliments from work associates.
> 
> @don: That sounds amazing!


Yeah, it's great Mara - I like just trawling through the books on the British and European ebay sites - it sure beats trapsing around to all the op shops in person. Amazing what you come across sometimes. It's still in it's original green cloth - must have been sitting somewhere for the last 180 years or so. I love these old books - they really are beautiful.


----------



## coeur_brise

Someone said I could flood/spam their wall.yay. 
Also made conversation with the nice middle-aged shipping dude about music. Potentially I'll make a mixtape for him. He's kind of like the father I never had. Really nice guy. Offered me a cracker. Sometimes looks at me with this concerned look. Like "dis Asian cracker. She kinda nutty. Tsk tsk." Haha. Really though, I might just be a type of cracker.. Anyway...


----------



## Neal

I finally finished all my exams and I'm officially done with college. It's been quite possibly the most stressful moment of my life. Now I can try to get a normal life started.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

I was singled out by my supervisor on our new company website as a hard working, dedicated employee. A supervisor from a different dept and the office manager also gave me compliments. For the first time in awhile, I do feel like my work is appreicated.


----------



## Musicfan

Saw a relative for the first time in 12 years. It was only for a half hour because they were traveling but still awesome to hang out for a bit.


----------



## Taaylah

I had such a good day at work today. I don't know what happened to me but I actually talked to my coworkers today like a normal person (I usually barely speak at all). I think having friends in class has been good for me, and it's given me some confidence which is seeping into other areas of my life.


----------



## Cyan22

New pair of headphones I ordered was delivered today, and just as well because the other one was getting harder to listen with(the cord had been damaged a while back). So yeah, that was the highlight of my day apparently.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Yielded to a friend's invitation to join his aunt's birthday at a local resort. I enjoyed the place, the food, and just hanging out with my bud. I don't regret going.


----------



## komorikun

Just now I fixed the squeaky bathroom door. It was irritating me. Especially because I want to use the bathroom quietly without alerting my roommate (who is usually in the living room) to my presence. 

Put a little bit of olive oil on the hinge.


----------



## Kevin001

I treated my mom out to lunch and gave her some money for her birthday. Feels good to have a little money to do something this year. I couldn't last year because I didn't have a job and was broke af.


----------



## TryingMara

Saw relatives that I've missed. Had a nice time afterwards too.


----------



## Kevin001

I got my I Am Second bracelets in today


----------



## Kevin001

Gave my mom her gift, she liked it. Would post a pic but its kinda personal has names and dates on it.


----------



## shy pt

Eurovision 2017 winner Salvador Sobral from Portugal


----------



## Nitrogen

Second semester in a row now. My cumulative GPA now sits at a 3.6.










Nothing can **** with me. No thing or no person will bring me down. To everyone who doubted me and/or tried to **** me over or make me feel lesser, to everyone who tried to act like they were better than me: I will outdo you.


----------



## Sherlocking

Had coffee, a really good one


----------



## TryingMara

Liked and felt more confident regarding my appearance, at least my hair and clothes. Because I felt more confident, my conversations flowed more naturally. Received a few compliments too. This may seem trivial but I have despised my appearance for years and it has substantially contributed to my anxiety.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I have renewed my driver's license (wasting most of the day in the process but oh well).


----------



## hyacinth girl

Had a nice phone conversation with a friend


----------



## Ms kim

We had heavy rains last night and water had started entering my house. But some men who lived near by came and dug some trenches to redirect the flow of water from our house


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a shift I desperately needed


----------



## Neal

I got through my in person job interview today. I was uncomfortable but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The room was cold, which was a blessing because I sweat easily. But I feel a lot more confident that I can handle another one now.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Scored a full set of thermal undergarments for $10 at Aldi which were initially marked at $40.

Played ping-pong with my little brother.

Cleaned off my shelf and gave a heap of my stuff away to family and friends. No longer will I be amassing physical posessions as I have vowed to only accept that which adds meaning and value to my life.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Neal said:


> I got through my in person job interview today. I was uncomfortable but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The room was cold, which was a blessing because I sweat easily. But I feel a lot more confident that I can handle another one now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. They're never easy.


----------



## Lohikaarme

My anxiety-induced chest pain finally subsided somewhat, whew.


----------



## Neal

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Congratulations. They're never easy.


Thanks!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasingclouds

I took a step towards combating my SA by setting up an appt to meet with my gp. Hopefully one that doesn't involve getting back onto medication, but at this point, to feel numb again might be nice, or to be able to go out into public with migraines, sweaty palms and the like, would be an improvement.


----------



## Kevin001

Got my meds for cheaper than I thought .


----------



## MakeEatDirt

I roasted my sweet potato cubes to perfection. Usually I overestimate how long they will take and burn them.


----------



## harrison

Took my medication and I didn't have a headache today. Had a lovely day up at the house - took Fatty (our labrador) for a nice walk.


----------



## SparklingWater

caught my thoughts and stopped myself despite how hard it was and how right i am.


----------



## komorikun

I sent an email to my bank asking them to waive the $12 fee they charged me because the balance was low in my account. Something about that just really grinds my gears. Well, they refunded it. Didn't even have to call them. A miracle.


----------



## komorikun

testing


----------



## feels

Got to spend time with my mom, got a cute dress, didn't feel like a goblin


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got my medical marijuana card, first order of CBD Oil, and a patient welcoming medical marijuana cookbook from the licensed producer I was setup with


----------



## The Library of Emma

i think my depression is officially off for the moment. today was okay. 
i did some helpful stuff around the house.


----------



## kivi

I saw a dog that walks around while carrying a balloon on his mouth.


----------



## The Library of Emma

I had an interview today. I think it went well. (For someone like me, it went awesomely lol)


----------



## Nitrogen

Went for a long walk today and probably ended up with a tan


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I think my teaching demo went well. One of the panelist told me afterwards that I'm accepted. Maybe they're just desperate for new teachers. Or maybe it's just Imposter Syndrome. Who knows?


----------



## thatsher

I felt really creative.


----------



## Kevin001

She and Her Darkness said:


> I had an interview today. I think it went well. (For someone like me, it went awesomely lol)


Sweet, what type of work?


----------



## The Library of Emma

Kevin001 said:


> Sweet, what type of work?


Assistant Librarian lol I was hired :grin2:


----------



## Act to fall

She and Her Darkness said:


> Assistant Librarian lol I was hired :grin2:


That's so great! Congrats!


----------



## Kevin001

She and Her Darkness said:


> Assistant Librarian lol I was hired :grin2:


:O Omg your dream job! :clap


----------



## The Library of Emma

Act to fall said:


> That's so great! Congrats!





Kevin001 said:


> :O Omg your dream job! :clap


Thank you both


----------



## komorikun

I pet a kitty less than an hour ago. Was a black and white tuxedo kitty with a collar and tag on. Very friendly and talkative.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I pet a kitty less than an hour ago. Was a black and white tuxedo kitty with a collar and tag on. Very friendly and talkative.












Wash your hands!


----------



## f1ora

had a convo with brother


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I slept all day and haven't left the house yet


----------



## Jeff271

ran through the sprinklers


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I'm not one who likes doing physical gestures and contacts but tonight, I initiated a fist bump with a good friend.


----------



## Taaylah

It was actually yesterday, but I went out for drinks with people from class after taking our final.


----------



## Kevin001

Lady gave me a tip .


----------



## The Library of Emma

Nothing noticeably good happened today, but nothing terribly bad either, so that counts as a good thing. I had food, water, shelter, and the sun crossed the sky again.


----------



## f1ora

helped mama with dinner and cleaning, actually bonded a little with her.


----------



## Kevin001

Met a former college softball player today and we chatted about the game tonight .


----------



## Xenacat

I went to work.


----------



## ljubo

Xenacat said:


> I went to work.


why?


----------



## hyacinth girl

I ate a nice lunch: jacket potato with smoked salmon and cream cheese!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Finally drew a somewhat okay looking picture.


----------



## Rollergirl6

itsmemaggi said:


> Pick just ONE good thing that happened today. It can be the simplest thing in the world, like, "I ate a yummy breakfast," or something huge like, "I made a new friend," or "I went to a party" or "I won the lottery."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is too small. The idea is, as soon as you're forced to pick one good thing, a whole bunch of good things will pop into your head. We've got to force ourselves to think happy thoughts. But try to only list one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start. But since the day is still ahead of me, to some extent, I'll say something good that happened yesterday:
> _
> I helped my younger brother study for his math test._
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


I helped a woman on the street carrying her cat to the vet. I really didn't do anything but she felt like I did so...


----------



## 8888

I managed to get out of the house and go to multiple stores.


----------



## Crisigv

I saw an Airbus A380 for the first time today. I also made it home alive with dinner. I just don't feel like eating dinner now.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

There was a lot of cool breezes today.


----------



## Taaylah

I found some gift cards while cleaning my room and there's still money on all of them


----------



## 8888

I got out of the house and socialized.


----------



## Kevin001

My Uncle said if I get baptized he'll get baptized too! That is huge because he isn't a believer.


----------



## 2Milk

Things went okay at work. 

Woke up depressed but my mood got better later in the day (though I still felt anxious, serious, and sleepy). 

Talked for a good bit to the girl that I used to like. I'm glad that she still found my lame jokes/comments funny. 

A girl that has been working here for a while started talking to me. I always though that I creep her out or something because she never really talked to me, but today she made some conversation with me. 

Talk to some of the guys there too, though I'm still more afraid to talk to dudes for some reason. Somehow I managed to reverse my previous situation were I used to be afraid of girls and comfortable around guys. Overall it was an okay day. It would have been much better if I felt rested and energetic.


----------



## sad1231234

2Milk said:


> Things went okay at work.
> 
> Woke up depressed but my mood got better later in the day (though I still felt anxious, serious, and sleepy).
> 
> Talked for a good bit to the girl that I used to like. I'm glad that she still found my lame jokes/comments funny.
> 
> A girl that has been working here for a while started talking to me. I always though that I creep her out or something because she never really talked to me, but today she made some conversation with me.
> 
> Talk to some of the guys there too, though I'm still more afraid to talk to dudes for some reason. Somehow I managed to reverse my previous situation were I used to be afraid of girls and comfortable around guys. Overall it was an okay day. It would have been much better if I felt rested and energetic.


Thats probably more socialization than i get in a month lol. I mean apart from family. Anyways thats great, any steps in talking to people is a step towards somewhere.


----------



## zanemwarwick

The food I cooked myself still taste good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrogen

Managed to finish up my CV and resume for another job which I applied to today, and followed up on a training meeting for a position at my uni's herbarium. I'm exhausted now though :cry


----------



## Kevin001

Had 3 coworkers say I smelled good today.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Had 3 coworkers say I smelled good today.


Lol, I've had that. I just say "thanks, I showered today". Makes them laugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Lol, I've had that. I just say "thanks, I showered today". Makes them laugh.


Haha

Girl 1: You smell good
Girl 2: Girl he always smells good
Girl 3: Yeah he does

But yeah I didn't even acknowledge them lol.


----------



## kivi

I'm at the beach and a dog chose to sleep just next to me. (I also pet two dogs)


----------



## relm1

The girl I have a crush on texted me back


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I laughed at something on YouTube.

















I snort when I laugh. I should record it for you guys, or something. :lol


----------



## 2Milk

Crisigv said:


> Lol, I've had that. I just say "thanks, I showered today". Makes them laugh.


I'm gonna use that from now on. It's a lot funnier than my "really? because I haven't showered in days."


----------



## Crisigv

2Milk said:


> I'm gonna use that from now on. It's a lot funnier than my "really? because I haven't showered in days."


Lol, you should. My boss and I both do.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about God at work tonight .


----------



## minglee15

I could enjoy my lunch that my Mum made. It was fried noodles with clam meat. Very delicious.


----------



## Dominace

I saw a really great youtube video.


----------



## Nitrogen

Emailed a professor I've wanted to work with for ages now about any possible research opportunities.... that was pretty anxiety provoking.


----------



## 8888

I wasn't overly nervous to go to therapy.


----------



## harrison

Two books came for me in the mail - the same book and both rare. They're both the 1838 pirated edition of Pickwick Papers by Dickens - but published in Van Diemen's Land by Dowling a very long time ago. Such a strange thing for a man to do back then - he even had someone do the illustrations for them that called himself "Tiz" - copying "Phiz" (Hablot-Browne) that actually did many of Dickens's books.

A great find, and I got them both very cheap.


----------



## Neal

Moved out of my parents house today and hopefully for good. They looked kinda sad so I'll try not to completely disappear off the Earth or anything.


----------



## Veritastar

I have a plate of hot Dominos Pizza in front of me.


----------



## 8888

I manged to go out to eat and the food was delicious.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Went to an art convention downtown today with my mother. It was pretty cool. 

I also payed for our awesome lunch. We had Korean food.

We usually take turns paying for a meal when we are out and about, and it was my turn to pay. I happily obliged.


----------



## thatsher

I got invited to today's celebration, I didn't even plan to go. But I ended with all these people. It was so nice! I visited my friend's grandma in the hospital, it was so nice and cute! She's so lovely, I didn't expect to get so excited about this.


----------



## LilMeRich

My boss acted directly from my suggestions for improvement in a certain area & now an entire workflow has been set up to deal with the problem. 

Another manager wants to use my pictures in some work documents & give me full credit! 

Two small things in one day. Boon for the soul today!


----------



## Hollo

I had a slice of strawberry macha roll for breakfast. That's a great way to start the day


----------



## perfect12345

I am in Russia in really AWSOME city Saint Petersburg
There are so beautiful old buildings and very interesting & fun people
I do love nightlife, so that night I was in a club Zavist, really cool - beautiful girls, cold drinks, warm atmosphere. all that you need.
And the next week will be full of pleasure


----------



## foreigngirl

I saw my ex again we talked a bit , he compliment my new pink hair lol

Since the project manager is on holiday I had to take over the project till she comes back and its going all right ..I thought I would have problems talking with my boss about the problems that the project was having ,but turns out that I can manage 

I am back at doing cardio today , run 4 km , no lifting for a while for me , gotta lose that 4kilos lol

And I found a old playlist that I made on Spotify , it was nice to listen all those songs again


----------



## Smallfry

I went a bit mad over the bakery section of the supermarket today and bought a really nice looking cheesecake, a coffee cake and some egg tarts. They're not all for me though


----------



## Kevin001

So I was checking this girl's ID tonight and she was like I like your bracelet. I wear my "I AM Second" bracelets daily...first time someone really noticed though. I looked into her piercing blue eyes and said are you a christian? She smiled and said yes . That made my night.


----------



## waterfairy

I had some bomb all you can eat sushi. I ate 25 pieces. That's a...


----------



## layitontheline

Had a really good workout and I'm starting to lift a bit heavier. I know I'm a weakling, but when I started working out I could only do 4 half push-ups. Now I can do 12 half push-ups and one full push-up. woo


----------



## zanemwarwick

Tried cooking with a new recipe blind and I am very surprised that it tasted alright.


----------



## AffinityWing

Went for a wax appointment today and the conversation I had with my esthetician during the process was pretty great. It was like I almost made a friend back there. (Hopefully that's not too much of a lonely thing to assume.) But we ended up talking about things like from vegetarianism to allergies. Quite the topics to be discussing in a situation where you're fully naked and exposed with all jungle glory to someone. :lol She was the best esthetician I've ever been to so far. We made sure to extra tip her, though I forgot to get her name so that I could ask for her again if we go to the same saloon next time. I also surprised myself once again that I could talk to new people in such a relatively relaxed manner. Sometimes all it really takes is just finding a kind and chill enough person to help talk to someone with bad SA. Not always, of course but that experience left me feeling so happy and uplifted afterwards I could fly to cloud nine. lol


----------



## Greys0n

Today I was visiting an escape room. I am in LA with my family and we decided to go to the local The Quest Factory rooms, https://thequestfactory.com . I have read many positive reviews and it was worth it. Scary atmosphere and interesting riddles.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I spent time with family despite not wanting to


----------



## 8888

I managed to work a tiny bit.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Smalltalk success. Not just the usual "yes please" and "thank you".


----------



## Neal

I finally found the power brick to my Wii U. I probably shouldn't be this happy lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I helped a young lady park a really long truck in a tight parking stall by standing alongside and directing her


----------



## wmu'14

Today I got in a fender-bender. It was my fault.

The lady in the other car was nice about it, so that's good at least.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My mother gave me a hug earlier today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A gal messaged me on Tinder


----------



## Jeff271

Shared donuts and coffee with my associates while we played scrabble and discussed plans. Marko and Ms Tortie kept watch.


----------



## Kevin001

Didn't wake up to screaming .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got the Conair Evencut my dad bought for me


----------



## Laurelles

£300 in tax returns. As someone just finishing up being a student that's a huge amount of money. I might buy a nice turtleneck


----------



## Kevin001

This customer's phone went off and I recognized the song (christian song). The lady said she got goosebumps because she says finding other people that are Christians is rare and she so was expecting that. Made her smile .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I found a pick comb in the house finally


----------



## 2Milk

I got a new job  It's a low skilled warehouse job, but they pay $4.05/hr more than my current job (though I plan to work at my current job a couple of days a week just so I can have extra spending money and have something to do).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sent out a good number of job applications



2Milk said:


> I got a new job  It's a low skilled warehouse job, but they pay $4.05/hr more than my current job (though I plan to work at my current job a couple of days a week just so I can have extra spending money and have something to do).


Congrats & good luck!


----------



## Kevin001

My flashlight came in .



2Milk said:


> I got a new job  It's a low skilled warehouse job, but they pay $4.05/hr more than my current job (though I plan to work at my current job a couple of days a week just so I can have extra spending money and have something to do).


Thats a big jump congrats bro, wow.


----------



## 2Milk

A girl asked me for my number.  It was so adorable. I was just sitting there eating my lunch, and she comes in and she's like "can I ask you a question?" and I said "yeah, what's up" her: "is it okay if you give me your number" me: "sure, it's etc..."

She's going to be disappointed when she finds out that I'm a loser with no social life and no friends, but it was adorable how she asked for it. Her friend kept asking me if I liked her (I do, but I think that I'm too boring, shy, depressed etc.. for her so I said no), so I think that she might like me. 

Anyway, that was fun. That's the second time a girl asks me for me number (in my entire life). The second girl ended up telling me "you text like you talk irl"


----------



## minglee15

I will start my new job which is property assistant next week.


----------



## Crisigv

Any Canadians would get it, but I earned almost 18000 shoppers optimum points today, didn't even buy that much. I have $170 worth to spend. Time for some high end products!


----------



## Karsten

Crisigv said:


> Any Canadians would get it, but I earned almost 18000 shoppers optimum points today, didn't even buy that much. I have $170 worth to spend. Time for some high end products!


Is Shoppers like a Canadian CVS?


----------



## Crisigv

Karsten said:


> Is Shoppers like a Canadian CVS?


Yeah, it's a drug store. They do have lots of high end brands too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I feel a big better right now. Let's see how long this lasts, shall we?


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Today (tonight? this morning? idk it's 3 am right now) was the first time in a long time that I genuinely smiled and laughed at something. I sure did miss this feeling.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was told my employment insurance was approved


----------



## 8888

I had a good conversation and a nice lunch with my mentor.


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I was told my employment insurance was approved


What is that? Like unemployment money?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> What is that? Like unemployment money?


Employment Insurance here is an automatic deductable on every pay cheque. If you lose your job and meet certain criteria then you will be paid back some of what you put in based on prescribed formulas for a specific period of time, also based on prescribed formulas. It's designed to help out a bit while you look for new work. It just takes ages to process and find out if they'll approve you or not. It's been a month and today I found out that I've been approved


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Employment Insurance here is an automatic deductable on every pay cheque. If you lose your job and meet certain criteria then you will be paid back some of what you put in based on prescribed formulas for a specific period of time, also based on prescribed formulas. It's designed to help out a bit while you look for new work. It just takes ages to process and find out if they'll approve you or not. It's been a month and today I found out that I've been approved


Yeah sounds like unemployment lol. Getting paid a little money for awhile after you've been fired.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah sounds like unemployment lol. Getting paid a little money for awhile after you've been fired.


I think they used to call it Unemployment here back in the day when they still had offices you had to report to but now it's all online or over the phone and then you get a call notifying you of where you stand for it


----------



## Chevy396

There was a battle in the sky between the dark, the light, and the purple.


----------



## thatsher

My friend called me after a long time and told me she's got engaged. I'm so happy for her. We've been waiting for 4 years lol. I'm enjoying my time in Vancouver, at the same time I miss home, even tho it's so beautiful here.


----------



## BrokeTech

Went to a restaurant after work, and the food was so good and affordable! The service was good, too.


----------



## fishy636

I started day one of "I am Inspired 30 Day Be Brave Challenge"


----------



## LilMeRich

A water leak from flat upstairs was (hopefully) repaired by plumber. Eastern European girl from upstairs knocked on my door to apologise and nothing should be leaking anymore.

I told her my name & if there's anything she needed just drop by. Also mentioned I live by myself & she's welcome to stop by for a cup of tea etc when I'm in. She introduced herself and said "that would be cool". Could see she was looking me up & down too. 

A bad thing may have brought two neighbours together. Small things but nice when you're shy and don't often get attention from people.


----------



## harrison

We had a very long Skype with my boy - he's been away for more than three months.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

With another sun rise
It's a brand new day
So gonna make a little list 
To keep the worries away

* Someone asked me for directions, and I was able to give them. The person said thank you. 
* I have a visit. That's positive for me!
* I am hungry but luckily for me I have everything I need to extinguish that hunger in my refrigerator! 
* The sun shines, a little. It doesn't rain at least


----------



## TryingMara

Good interactions with clients and coworkers.


----------



## Kevin001

My twin came to visit today .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I had an awesome cabbie this morning


----------



## Nitrogen

Applied to two jobs today, and basically confirmed with my research adviser that when the time comes, she's going to write me an awesome letter for graduate school for being such a good worker. 👏 I feel so much more eager for that day to come.


----------



## SofaKing

The CEO gave me some really good feedback despite me always feeling that I could be tossed any second. SA...yeah.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Car is fixed and working like normal again.


----------



## tehuti88

(I keep forgetting about this thread and often just have nothing to contribute to it. ;_; )

Anyway...a new _Traverse_ magazine, the _Northern Home & Cottage_ issue! :yay I like looking at other people's homes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Exercise & song rehearsals


----------



## Kevin001

Went to church, God blessed me by my sister leaving the keys so I don't have to take a taxi Tuesday .


----------



## harrison

It's a beautiful day here today and I have the day free - and I've started making great health shakes. Going into the city to get some more greek yoghurt and wheatgerm.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Went to church, God blessed me by my sister leaving the keys so I don't have to take a taxi Tuesday .


You're driving yourself when needed? Good job, man.


----------



## SofaKing

harrison said:


> It's a beautiful day here today and I have the day free - and I've started making great health shakes. Going into the city to get some more greek yoghurt and wheatgerm.


Good on you....I stepped on the scale after knowing I'd gained a bunch back.

Time to get after it again.


----------



## harrison

SofaKing said:


> Good on you....I stepped on the scale after knowing I'd gained a bunch back.
> 
> Time to get after it again.


Thanks mate - yeah I had a decent walk too, up to my favourite cafe. I even resisted buying a danish when I got there, just had a coffee instead.


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> You're driving yourself when needed? Good job, man.


Oh no my uncle is going to drive me lol.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Oh no my uncle is going to drive me lol.


Ahhh....#awkward.


----------



## Sabk

I have a meeting set up with someone who will find me the best suited job. Don't know when the meeting will be. But it'll be soon. Finally feel like things are moving forward. A little.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got out of the house. An old man smiled and said 'good morning' as we crossed the street & a gal I walked past gave me a bit of a look


----------



## Nitrogen

Got complemented today by a new guy at 'work' (research) on my shirt and hair which was pretty nice considering I hardly get attention.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I just discovered the existence of Amazon Global. Finally.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My cocoa butter cream arrived and now my skin is super soft & I smell fresh as hell


----------



## Kevin001

Got to work on time .


----------



## Kevin001

Finally finished reading the bible cover to cover. Can't wait to start over tomorrow .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Some of the clothes & the headphones I ordered arrived in the mail this morning



Kevin001 said:


> Finally finished reading the bible cover to cover. Can't wait to start over tomorrow .


I did that once. I'm not a big fan of the church so I just decided to read it myself. I ought to do it again one or two more times


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I did that once. I'm not a big fan of the church so I just decided to read it myself. I ought to do it again one or two more times


You should


----------



## Nitrogen

Sent in my water-destroyed laptop for repair today to see if anything can be done, and the guy I talked with was super nice and told me that he'd let me know if he could fix it or not, and offered to not charge me anything for him to just take a look through it and if it would be worth salvaging or not.

I also have the day off today, so my skin is thanking me, because I've been working in harsh sun for 7+ hours/day for the past week.


----------



## hbk4894

*Name a good thing that happened today*

I will start

I had pizza hut for dinner


----------



## tehuti88

NOOOOOOOO! I like your threads (if you're in fact a real person...I'm not sure), but there is already a thread for this!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/something-good-that-happened-today-7660/


----------



## cubsfandave

I didn't drink alcohol


----------



## BrokeTech

hbk4894 said:


> I will start
> 
> I had pizza hut for dinner


Too funny, I seriously just finished some Pizza Hut pizza and wings. So, same as you.


----------



## harrison

Nice sunrise this morning and it's going to be warmer today. Sick of winter.


----------



## TryingMara

Spent some time with someone I care about and don't get to see often. Then I had a little time to myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Got to talk to the pastor a little bit before church .


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

For the first time ever I invited a couple of friends to come to my flat. Because of my anxiety I have never invited people round to any of the places I have lived. We watched Game of Thrones and then chatted for about an hour afterwards it really felt like a big moment for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Got a phone number

Women donated $10 to kids today at work


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to my doctors appointment despite being on no sleep and wanting to cancel


----------



## KelsKels

Someone complimented my appearance today. That was sweet of them. Um.. my cat trusts me more and lets me pick her up. I said I have no friends.. and my coworker got mad and said "well thanks.. what am I?" Jokingly but it meant she sees me as a friend. 🙂


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I read some more of The Maltese Falcon


----------



## Kevin001

Bought me a bible .


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I spent around half an hour talking with a close friend after our night out ended.


----------



## Gloaming

Made three phone calls and answered two more, which is probably close to a record for me.

Also bought my dog a cute new leash, collar, and tag off Etsy.


----------



## herk

got outta work early


----------



## 8888

I'm getting a little better at controlling my anger.


----------



## unemployment simulator

did quite a bit of research cross referencing articles and studies on particular diets. feel quite happy with what the results concluded.


----------



## Chevy396

I got my dopamine fix by laughing at Louis C.K. - Oh My God on HBO.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Was matched with a gal on Tinder and started a conversation


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Spent time with family.


----------

